# *** January Jellybeans 2015 *** - join & chat here :) 132 so far!



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi:

Haven't seen a Jellybean thread set up yet so thought I'd get one started as I've been in the the chat groups for both of my pregnancies and really found it amazing to chat, get to know and keep up to date with all the lovelies due around the same time as me so 100% wanted to do it all again :) it's also great to make new friends and bump buddies on this huuuuge forum!

If we all do a little intro and don't forget to say your EDD so I can start a list for us all :flower:

I'm Lauryn, 27 and have been getting faint lines for a couple of days but it became really noticeable yesterday at 9dpo. Got my + cbd today at 10dpo :yipee: this will be my 3rd baby, and praying for a sticky as I had mc's in January and February this year already so just really need this one to stay with me! Look forward to speaking and getting to know you all :) xx

***JANUARY JELLYBEANS 2015***



*Due dates changed to December as per scans....*
Mummy to be x
:pink: Kiwiberry :pink:

*1st*
Jaimeloves2ru
Gem13
DolceBella
ajlj1126
honeycheeks
Buckles
:blue: JanetPlanet :blue:

*2nd*
SadakoS
KrissyKris22
maanda
:pink: SMandel22 :pink:
:angel: Katy78 :angel:
:angel: Hall Family :angel:
DivineDiamond
:blue::blue: messica :blue::blue:
Kantny09

*3rd*
babyno.two

*4th*
mrs.humphreys
Lauren25xx

*5th*
:pink: ttc_lolly :pink:
Hellymay83
JoWantsABaby
tuliptwirls
lj2245
wishingalways
KittyVentura
Lauralily
JadeEmChar

*6th*
:angel: Beaned up :angel:
:angel: momofmany9614 :angel:
izzlesnizzle
:blue: ab75 :blue:
Breeelizabeth

*7th*
0203
Maisypie
hopeful2012
Dawnyybus

*8th*
amanda111308
Pix
MaybeThisMnth
:angel: youngmamttc :angel:
Bringon3
Penguin14
:blue: wifey2013 :blue:
sunshine85

*9th*
RM27
applecinnamon
:angel: maggz :angel:
babytee44
:blue: Kailetski :blue:

*10th*
Luvspnk31
NewBeginning
emeeorevan
labgal

*11th*
mrsstrezy
:angel: xMissxZoiex :angel:
UniqueBeauty
FlatShoes

*12th*
Drama queen85
sly8190
Kdear95
Jennuuh
:pink: Annmarie2905 :pink:

*13th*
jodiejodie
LoolaBear
:angel: Shilo :angel:
cheezytrish
ExcitedSTM
Godsgal09

*14th*
:angel: gemgem77 :angel:
:blue: SCgirl :blue:
JenStar1976
LimitedMommy
emmi26
:blue: brunettebimbo :blue:
Hanterrii

*15th*
sethsmummy
Kiim


*16th*
BethanyNBump
MissyX90
:pink: Mummyoftwoxo :pink:

*17th*
SarahPip
:angel: taztap :angel:
miss_kseniya
Jenna132

*18th*
:angel:shareema:angel:
Seholme
Barbieann1123
Dolphinz4
Mummy1210
elsbethrenee

*19th*
x_WelshGirl_x

*20th*
sunshine2014
Ashersmomma
hopingwaiting
Catmat

*21st*
Paula08049
:angel: Soanxious :angel:
emzeebob
amberliam
nette1980

*22nd*
:oneofeach: jsmom88 :oneofeach:
lovepurple90
Nessicle
5_Year_Plan

*23rd*
:oneofeach: wildchic :oneofeach:
twinkletoes14
ca154853
Mork
itsnowmyturn

*24th*
Lissy_Sweetie
mjemma
emma33

*25th*
Moment_of_Zen
lady1985
buddyIV

*26th*
thosevibes
mrs.b23
mrsclt

*27th*
harlantr1
Izzie74
:pink: PrincessMommy :pink:

*28th*
jennie22
kymied

*29th*
miriam
kellyrae

*30th*
DBZ34
waiting2c
Happy happy
:pink: MummyLaura93 :pink:

*31st*
ttcbambino#1
​
Here are our group logos to add to your signatures :happydance: pick either or both, up to you ladies which you use. When you click on them it'll direct you straight back to this page :thumbup: 

The links to add to your signatures - just copy & paste into your signatures, but remove the 4 *'s first :)

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Januaryjellybeans2.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2167365-january-jellybeans-2015-a.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Januaryjellybeans2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Or....

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/JJbean.png
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2167365-january-jellybeans-2015-a.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/JJbean.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey ttc_lolly 
congratulations! Everythings crossed for a sticky baby for you x x


----------



## ttc_lolly

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey ttc_lolly
> congratulations! Everythings crossed for a sticky baby for you x x

Thank you hun :hugs: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi :hi: I'm 24, have a three year old daughter and a pain in the bum hubby who I love to pieces <3 :haha: according to my last AF I'm due jan third!! :happydance: we had a mmc in March and one back in 2011 so I'm also praying so hard for a sticky bean :hugs:

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi I'm Katie
According to what should've been my last af I'm due around the 10th jan but my doctor doesn't think it was as it was more of a discharge then a full blown period so I may not be on here for long but here goes I'm 28 been with the love of my life for 10 1/2 years married for 4 1/2 years & have 3 gorgeous boys congratulations to you x


----------



## RM27

Hi ladies

According to my last AF, I'm due 9th January! :)

First bean for me and DH. Been married for about 4 months and can't wait to start our family :)

wishing everyone a happy and safe 9months


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi :hi: I'm 24, have a three year old daughter and a pain in the bum hubby who I love to pieces <3 :haha: according to my last AF I'm due jan third!! :happydance: we had a mmc in March and one back in 2011 so I'm also praying so hard for a sticky bean :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Welcome and congrats! :yipee: Awww I also have a 3 yr old pain in the bum :haha: they're the best! Wishing you a very happy &a healthy 9 months too :hugs:



mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi I'm Katie
> According to what should've been my last af I'm due around the 10th jan but my doctor doesn't think it was as it was more of a discharge then a full blown period so I may not be on here for long but here goes I'm 28 been with the love of my life for 10 1/2 years married for 4 1/2 years & have 3 gorgeous boys congratulations to you x

Welcome and congrats to you too! :happydance:

Oooh so you could have a December snowflake then!? Well stay with us until you know for sure. You could always take a clearblue digital with conception reader hun... If your edd was 10th jan then it should only say preg 1-2, and if you're further along it will say 3+ :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

RM27 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> According to my last AF, I'm due 9th January! :)
> 
> First bean for me and DH. Been married for about 4 months and can't wait to start our family :)
> 
> wishing everyone a happy and safe 9months

Welcome and congrats! :wohoo:

Ahhh kind of a honeymoon jellybean then!? So lovely :cloudy: h&h 9 months to you too!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I meant my hubby is the pain in the bum :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be x said:


> Ooh I meant my hubby is the pain in the bum :haha:

:rofl: hahahaha too early to blame my crap reading skills on baby brain!?! :haha::dohh:

Yeah they're the biggest pains you can get (trying to redeem myself :lol:) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I meant my hubby is the pain in the bum :haha:
> 
> :rofl: hahahaha too early to play my crap reading skills on baby brain!?! :haha::dohh:
> 
> Yeah they're the biggest pains you can get (trying to redeem myself :lol:) xClick to expand...

Haha!! I think their worse than the kids! :haha:


----------



## Hellymay83

Hi everyone, I'm Helen, I'm 30, I've been married for almost 5 years. I have a 2 year old daughter called Katie, I'm 4 weeks 2 days pregnant and according to my lmp I'm due 5th January. 

I had a mmc at the end of February so I'm hoping this is a sticky bean xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be x said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I meant my hubby is the pain in the bum :haha:
> 
> :rofl: hahahaha too early to play my crap reading skills on baby brain!?! :haha::dohh:
> 
> Yeah they're the biggest pains you can get (trying to redeem myself :lol:) xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha!! I think their worse than the kids! :haha:Click to expand...

Agreed!!

So when did everyone start testing? I have a confession to make... I'm a POAS addict (and pusher, not gonna lie!) and I bulk buy tests and pee on them constantly throughout the day :rofl: it all started when trying for my second, and has carried on. It was mostly for fun, something to do... but now I'd be lying if I said it wasn't for reassurance :blush: so I may be prone to post test & progress pics on here. Please all join me and I won't feel like such a loser then :lol:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hellymay83 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Helen, I'm 30, I've been married for almost 5 years. I have a 2 year old daughter called Katie, I'm 4 weeks 2 days pregnant and according to my lmp I'm due 5th January.
> 
> I had a mmc at the end of February so I'm hoping this is a sticky bean xx

Hi Helen :hi: welcome and congrats hun x

Will add you to the EDD list now. Wishing you a h&h 9 months too :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I started testing at 7dpo, but I didn't get my BFP until 14dpo, I was obsessed too, I drove OH mad :haha:

I'm not doing it this time though because it sends my mind crazy, especially after my loss I'm trying to relax :thumbup: although I'm finding that impossible too :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I broke at 7dpo this time too. That's a record for me though :lol: I got a + with my January angel @ 7dpo though so was hoping it'd be the same! I also told myself I wouldn't drive myself crazy with testing too this time :dohh: but I need to feel in control somehow and at the moment it's all I have! I've already worked my way through a good 20-25 tests... I've just ordered 2 FRER's, 2 cbd's and 20 IC's :blush: I'll probably pick up some superdrugs and asda clear responses at some point too!


----------



## Hellymay83

ttc_lolly said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I meant my hubby is the pain in the bum :haha:
> 
> :rofl: hahahaha too early to play my crap reading skills on baby brain!?! :haha::dohh:
> 
> Yeah they're the biggest pains you can get (trying to redeem myself :lol:) xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha!! I think their worse than the kids! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed!!
> 
> So when did everyone start testing? I have a confession to make... I'm a POAS addict (and pusher, not gonna lie!) and I bulk buy tests and pee on them constantly throughout the day :rofl: it all started when trying for my second, and has carried on. It was mostly for fun, something to do... but now I'd be lying if I said it wasn't for reassurance :blush: so I may be prone to post test & progress pics on here. Please all join me and I won't feel like such a loser then :lol:Click to expand...

I'm a complete poas addict, i also bulk buy tests and just test haha! 

I promised myself I wouldn't do it this time though, I'm itching to get in the cupboard and whack open a test :crazy:

I started testing at 7 dpo and got my bfp at 10dpo


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm glad I'm not alone :haha: I generally test with fmu, smu and then sometimes third pee of the day and again in the evening! Tonight's IC was waaaaay darker than fmu and smu :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> I broke at 7dpo this time too. That's a record for me though :lol: I got a + with my January angel @ 7dpo though so was hoping it'd be the same! I also told myself I wouldn't drive myself crazy with testing too this time :dohh: but I need to feel in control somehow and at the moment it's all I have! I've already worked my way through a good 20-25 tests... I've just ordered 2 FRER's, 2 cbd's and 20 IC's :blush: I'll probably pick up some superdrugs and asda clear responses at some point too!

:haha::haha::haha: that is a lot of tests!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm not allowed to buy a digi :-( hubby's banned me now I've got my bfp because he doesn't want me to get obsessed with progression & stress myself out :-( bless him I've been referred to my midwife for an early scan to find out edd so hopefully I'll have that soon! (Even though I phoned them today & the receptionist said I wouldn't be having my booking appointment until 12wks 6days! I will be phoning Monday if I've still not heard anything) 
I started testing at what should've been 5dpo with cheap tests 9dpo on Monday cheap test with fmu bfn got a frer did a test at lunch after only an hour hold & got a blaring bfp!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi helly! :hi:


----------



## Hellymay83

Hi mummy :wave: think we are going to be seeing a lot of each other ;-) xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

mrs.humphreys said:


> I'm not allowed to buy a digi :-( hubby's banned me now I've got my bfp because he doesn't want me to get obsessed with progression & stress myself out :-( bless him I've been referred to my midwife for an early scan to find out edd so hopefully I'll have that soon! (Even though I phoned them today & the receptionist said I wouldn't be having my booking appointment until 12wks 6days! I will be phoning Monday if I've still not heard anything)
> I started testing at what should've been 5dpo with cheap tests 9dpo on Monday cheap test with fmu bfn got a frer did a test at lunch after only an hour hold & got a blaring bfp!! Xx

Ahhh well fx'd you get your scan soon then. That'll be ridiculous if they make you wait seeing as you could potentially be 8 weeks already!? Although if your cheapie was a bfn at 5dpo (but you would've been 7w had your suspected period not been a period... Confusing :haha:) I'm sure that would have also been a blaring bfp if you were further along. Anyway, your hubby's right... Not stressing over it all is a good idea. Don't let me try and talk you into taking tests :rofl: advice from a self confessed POAS addict is not a good idea!



Mummy to be x said:


> :haha::haha::haha: that is a lot of tests!

Yup! :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> Hi mummy :wave: think we are going to be seeing a lot of each other ;-) xx

Indeed! Hopefully right up until we post in 'birth stories and announcements' :hugs: :happydance: xx


----------



## Hellymay83

Mummy to be x said:


> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mummy :wave: think we are going to be seeing a lot of each other ;-) xx
> 
> Indeed! Hopefully right up until we post in 'birth stories and announcements' :hugs: :happydance: xxClick to expand...


We will hun, its our time this time :hugs: :flower: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mummy :wave: think we are going to be seeing a lot of each other ;-) xx
> 
> Indeed! Hopefully right up until we post in 'birth stories and announcements' :hugs: :happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> We will hun, its our time this time :hugs: :flower: xxClick to expand...

I really do hope so. :flower: xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Haha no I've never had a blaring bfp before except this 1! My 1st I thought I had food poisoning & went the doctors they did a test just incase & a very very faint line came up (hardly visible at all) at 10mins so she sent me for an emergency scan & I was 8 weeks gone, no missed period (I'd only come off 3days before) no sickness nothing & my other 2 were very very faint at 5 & 6 weeks so seeing a line that clear was a massive shock! ESP after getting the bfn in the morning with fmu (cheap cheap cheap tests would never use again)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow so tests just aren't your friends then!? Well I have everything crossed you get your scan through soon :) do you have a preference of a December or January baby? My birthday is December and it's nice now but I wasn't too keen on it growing up.... Baby Jesus stealing all of the limelight and all :rofl:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Haha I'm not too bothered my dad's birthday is the 22nd dec & we're throwing him a surprise party on the 20th as it's his 65th (I organised it before finding out I was pregnant) so his birthday would be nice but not on his party!! My nephews is New Year's Day & mine & the hubby's is on 30th jan (not that I'm planning on lasting till then think that would be the longest pregnancy ever!!) but no I'm not too fussed either way as long as it's healthy I found out yesterday that my best friend is also expecting & is due just before Christmas so it's going to be fun having kids that are only a few weeks apart xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh yeah that'll be nice :) my birthdays the 19th, I was due on Xmas day but thankfully came early.

We've invited the whole family to ours for Christmas this year and I'm just hoping I'm still well & truly pregnant, and comfortable by then! Being 9 months pregnant and cooking for 12 probably won't be the best idea I ever had :haha:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oooo no that's not good! Haha oh well at least if you get tired there's plenty of people to help 
I'm not sure what we're doing for Christmas this year yet, we've gone to my mother in laws the past 2 years, I'm guessing (& hoping) that either my mum or mother in law will offer to cook for us this year, I'll either have a new born or will be very heavily pregnant & as with my last 2 I went into early labour from about 30weeks I have to take it easy (not sure how that's going to happen organising & setting up a suprise party) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh wow, hopefully this baby will stay in until it's fully cooked! We usually go to MIL & FIL's but OH thought he'd be clever and invite everyone to ours this year as we just moved to a bigger house :dohh: plenty of time to try and get out of it though!


----------



## ab75

Hi, just got my bfp today at 10dpo,bit cautious as i had a cp in march and 4mmc b4 i had my 2DD's. Keeping everything crossed this time. Edd jan 11th going by lmp. Pleased to meet you all. Amanda xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Can I join?!? According to lmp, I am due the 10th. I am a little nervous , but excited too. Had a mmc in Jan. Praying for a group of sticky beans!!!!

I'm married to my best friend for 14 1/2 yrs, we have 3 wonderful boys , a sweet daughter , and 2 angels.


----------



## Luvspnk31

ttc_lolly said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I meant my hubby is the pain in the bum :haha:
> 
> :rofl: hahahaha too early to play my crap reading skills on baby brain!?! :haha::dohh:
> 
> Yeah they're the biggest pains you can get (trying to redeem myself :lol:) xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha!! I think their worse than the kids! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed!!
> 
> So when did everyone start testing? I have a confession to make... I'm a POAS addict (and pusher, not gonna lie!) and I bulk buy tests and pee on them constantly throughout the day :rofl: it all started when trying for my second, and has carried on. It was mostly for fun, something to do... but now I'd be lying if I said it wasn't for reassurance :blush: so I may be prone to post test & progress pics on here. Please all join me and I won't feel like such a loser then :lol:Click to expand...


I am so bad for testing!! Started at 5 dpo, and have been at least 2x a day til I finally got my BFP this morning 11 dpo!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

ab75 said:


> Hi, just got my bfp today at 10dpo,bit cautious as i had a cp in march and 4mmc b4 i had my 2DD's. Keeping everything crossed this time. Edd jan 11th going by lmp. Pleased to meet you all. Amanda xx

Welcome and congrats Amanda! :flower: 

Wishing a you a very happy & healthy 9 months hun x



Luvspnk31 said:


> Can I join?!? According to lmp, I am due the 10th. I am a little nervous , but excited too. Had a mmc in Jan. Praying for a group of sticky beans!!!!
> 
> I'm married to my best friend for 14 1/2 yrs, we have 3 wonderful boys , a sweet daughter , and 2 angels.




Luvspnk31 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Agreed!!
> 
> So when did everyone start testing? I have a confession to make... I'm a POAS addict (and pusher, not gonna lie!) and I bulk buy tests and pee on them constantly throughout the day :rofl: it all started when trying for my second, and has carried on. It was mostly for fun, something to do... but now I'd be lying if I said it wasn't for reassurance :blush: so I may be prone to post test & progress pics on here. Please all join me and I won't feel like such a loser then :lol:
> 
> 
> I am so bad for testing!! Started at 5 dpo, and have been at least 2x a day til I finally got my BFP this morning 11 dpo!!Click to expand...

Welcome and congrats :wohoo: and a h&h 9 months to you too :dust:

Yay another POAS addict, just what we needed :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning ladies :hi: or afternoon/evening depending on where you are!

11DPO today for me, and of course more testing! I did a couple of cheapies and a superdrug with fmu, my iPhone has broken so my good camera is out of action for the time being and I'm left using the iPads which is less than great :wacko: hopefully you can still see the progression though... top is 9dpo, middle is 10dpo and bottom is today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ab75

Morning, 11dpo here too. No tests left so will pop to tesco later and buy more,hubby thinks i'm crazy lol xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

They just don't understand our needs! :haha: I just need the reassurance of darker, progressive lines... that's my excuse!


----------



## ab75

Lol me too xx


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Hey ladies! 
So excited to see this thread! Would anyone mind if I join you all?
I'm Jo, I'm 31 and got my BFP last week at 10dpo. I don't have any kids but had a mmc in February this year so keeping everything crossed for my rainbow. We've been married for nearly 3 years.
Look forward to getting to know you all.
My EDD is 5/1/14- feels like forever away! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi new ladies! :hi: congrats to you all!! :happydance:

Ttc lolly - I see good progression on your tests yay!!!

How is everyone today? The weather is rubbish here today, pouring with rain and I've got a huge essay to do :( busy day for me!


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi new ladies! :hi: congrats to you all!! :happydance:
> 
> Ttc lolly - I see good progression on your tests yay!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? The weather is rubbish here today, pouring with rain and I've got a huge essay to do :( busy day for me!


Hi mummy! Sorry to hear you've got an essay to do- crap! Hope u can get it out of the way quickly.

I'm lying in bed (poking my boobs to check they're tender) as not working til later - feel very lazy! I agree, weather looks crappy! 
Let's hope bank hol is better!


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi new ladies! :hi: congrats to you all!! :happydance:
> 
> Ttc lolly - I see good progression on your tests yay!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? The weather is rubbish here today, pouring with rain and I've got a huge essay to do :( busy day for me!
> 
> 
> Hi mummy! Sorry to hear you've got an essay to do- crap! Hope u can get it out of the way quickly.
> 
> I'm lying in bed (poking my boobs to check they're tender) as not working til later - feel very lazy! I agree, weather looks crappy!
> Let's hope bank hol is better!Click to expand...

Oh I so wish I was in bed right now :haha: yeah hopefully bank hol will be nice weather, but then again...if the weathers nice we still can't go out for a nice glass of wine in the beer garden, so I hope it rains for everyone else! :haha: :haha: 

I'm with you on the boob situation I do this daily lol! :blush:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi new ladies! :hi: congrats to you all!! :happydance:
> 
> Ttc lolly - I see good progression on your tests yay!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? The weather is rubbish here today, pouring with rain and I've got a huge essay to do :( busy day for me!
> 
> 
> Hi mummy! Sorry to hear you've got an essay to do- crap! Hope u can get it out of the way quickly.
> 
> I'm lying in bed (poking my boobs to check they're tender) as not working til later - feel very lazy! I agree, weather looks crappy!
> Let's hope bank hol is better!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I so wish I was in bed right now :haha: yeah hopefully bank hol will be nice weather, but then again...if the weathers nice we still can't go out for a nice glass of wine in the beer garden, so I hope it rains for everyone else! :haha: :haha:
> 
> I'm with you on the boob situation I do this daily lol! :blush:Click to expand...


Ha! True, let's pray for really bad weather. Will miss beer garden rose wine this summer! 
:cry::wacko::cry:


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi new ladies! :hi: congrats to you all!! :happydance:
> 
> Ttc lolly - I see good progression on your tests yay!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? The weather is rubbish here today, pouring with rain and I've got a huge essay to do :( busy day for me!
> 
> 
> Hi mummy! Sorry to hear you've got an essay to do- crap! Hope u can get it out of the way quickly.
> 
> I'm lying in bed (poking my boobs to check they're tender) as not working til later - feel very lazy! I agree, weather looks crappy!
> Let's hope bank hol is better!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I so wish I was in bed right now :haha: yeah hopefully bank hol will be nice weather, but then again...if the weathers nice we still can't go out for a nice glass of wine in the beer garden, so I hope it rains for everyone else! :haha: :haha:
> 
> I'm with you on the boob situation I do this daily lol! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha! True, let's pray for really bad weather. Will miss beer garden rose wine this summer!
> :cry::wacko::cry:Click to expand...

Agh me too. I'm already missing my Friday night wine.....but it is so worth it!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

JoWantsABaby said:


> Hey ladies!
> So excited to see this thread! Would anyone mind if I join you all?
> I'm Jo, I'm 31 and got my BFP last week at 10dpo. I don't have any kids but had a mmc in February this year so keeping everything crossed for my rainbow. We've been married for nearly 3 years.
> Look forward to getting to know you all.
> My EDD is 5/1/14- feels like forever away! X

Welcome to the mad house! :loopy: and congrats on your bfp!

January definitely feels like aaaaaages away, and I can't wait to meet my new baby but I want to savour this pregnancy for as long as possible! I found I wished away my first pregnancy, constantly wanting to be weeks ahead so took it easy with my second and time flew by! It'll probably happen again, and with this being possibly our last baby I just want to be pregnant for ever :lol: 

Weather is awful here too, such a contrast from how it was yesterday. Taking my girls to soft play after lunch and meeting a friend there... I might tell her I'm preggo! :happydance:

I've also been prodding the boobs for signs of tenderness :haha: nothing yet, but I'm sure it'll come on soon. Had it with all of my pregnancies and it hurt like a mofo! Would be good if it stayed away actually, but it is always nice to have at least one symptom. I don't have any at the moment, I get pretty tired in the evenings and am struggling to get out of bed in the morning but that's about it x


----------



## ab75

Also guilty of prodding my boobs!!
I've got heavy cramps on either side of my uterus area. Hope its just bean snuggling in xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm with you in wishing the pregnancy away, I definitely want to cherish this one (of course I did with my other pregnancy) but I was counting down the days to birth with that one. 

Here's to all the weeks to come up until January :happydance:


----------



## ab75

We need a january jellybeans blinkie. Does anyone know how to make one??


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm sure it is hun :hugs: actually saying that I have had some slight shooting/stretching pains in my foof area! Hopefully it's exactly what you say :thumbup:

I'm going to miss out having a few drinks this summer too. And it's the World Cup! Not that I'm into football but OH is and it's always nice to get in the mood and spirit of things :drink: we are off on holiday at the end of June, so slightly panicking about that now, Sod's law the date I get for my dating scan will be the week we are away :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

ab75 said:


> We need a january jellybeans blinkie. Does anyone know how to make one??

Already on it ;) I've asked one of the graphic logo design ladies to help make one x


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> We need a january jellybeans blinkie. Does anyone know how to make one??

Yes we do, great idea....I'm not sure how you make them though, is there some sort of website you do it on? :shrug:


----------



## ab75

Fab. I had a look on a blinkies site but they were a bit boring lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> I'm sure it is hun :hugs: actually saying that I have had some slight shooting/stretching pains in my foof area! Hopefully it's exactly what you say :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to miss out having a few drinks this summer too. And it's the World Cup! Not that I'm into football but OH is and it's always nice to get in the mood and spirit of things :drink: we are off on holiday at the end of June, so slightly panicking about that now, Sod's law the date I get for my dating scan will be the week we are away :dohh:

World Cup?! Dam it that means my hubby gets to drink all the beer he likes, not fair :growlmad: :haha:

Were do you go on your holidays? :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Oooohhh i forgot about world cup.
We are off to Lanzarote 2 weeks today so really hoping that this bean stays put xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

We'll get a professional one done that directs you to this page when you click on it :thumbup:

We go to Majorca last week of June. I'm really looking forward to it, but honestly I was looking forward to having some drinks and eating shellfish :haha: we are going away with the whole family so it'll be our first holiday where we have babysitters on tap and now we won't even need them! Hahaha but this is oh so worth it of course :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh wow I am so jealous of these holidays. I think I need a chat with hubby :haha: ;)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ok ladies, group logo sorted :):thumbup: I've added the links to the front page, under the EDD list. Choose which one you'd like on your siggy, c&p but remove the *'s before saving x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies well I'm still feeling abit sicky & dizzy :-( never mind but today my belly has appeared from know where!! Normally it's flat & even yesterday I had a vest top & summer pants on & I didn't even consider putting anything over the top incase people saw anything as there was nothing there too see but today I've had to put a baggy top on & pull my leggings up over it to try & hold it in abit! Roll on when I can tell people!! Haha I do think I'm further ahead then 4weeks has anyone got there test pics I can compare mine too? I've never had tests this dark before with my other 3 & I found out with them act 8, 6 & 5 weeks! Thanks

P.s. Top test 9dpo after only an hour hold bottom 10dpo fmu Top test had faded slightly as it was taken next day to send a pic of the 2 to my hubby lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JoWantsABaby

ttc_lolly said:


> Ok ladies, group logo sorted :):thumbup: I've added the links to the front page, under the EDD list. Choose which one you'd like on your siggy, c&p but remove the *'s before saving x

Love them!! Thank you!


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies well I'm still feeling abit sicky & dizzy :-( never mind but today my belly has appeared from know where!! Normally it's flat & even yesterday I had a vest top & summer pants on & I didn't even consider putting anything over the top incase people saw anything as there was nothing there too see but today I've had to put a baggy top on & pull my leggings up over it to try & hold it in abit! Roll on when I can tell people!! Haha I do think I'm further ahead then 4weeks has anyone got there test pics I can compare mine too? I've never had tests this dark before with my other 3 & I found out with them act 8, 6 & 5 weeks! Thanks
> 
> P.s. Top test 9dpo after only an hour hold bottom 10dpo fmu Top test had faded slightly as it was taken next day to send a pic of the 2 to my hubby lol x

I have my tests, i will upload when I get on my ipad later on :thumbup:


----------



## ab75

this is my 10dpo test from yesterday xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Just wanted to stop in and say congratulations to all the January Jelly Beans Mommas to be, from a July Jelly Beans Momma. Wishing you all lots of sticky dust!


----------



## Mummy to be x

YAY I love it!!! :happydance:


----------



## SadakoS

Oooh me me please! I got my BFP at 10dpo exactly a week ago - and it still hasn't sunk in!!
I'm 30 and OH is 32 and it's our very first BFP. According to LMP I'm due 2nd Jan. Hoping that everything goes well, and looking forward to getting to know all you ladies over the coming 9 months!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi sadakos and welcome :) Conngratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

SadakoS said:


> Oooh me me please! I got my BFP at 10dpo exactly a week ago - and it still hasn't sunk in!!
> I'm 30 and OH is 32 and it's our very first BFP. According to LMP I'm due 2nd Jan. Hoping that everything goes well, and looking forward to getting to know all you ladies over the coming 9 months!

Welcome and congrats! :wohoo:

Has anyone booked in with the MW yet? I have to go fill in a form at my gp's and she'll ring me and book an appt for around 7w. I reallllly wana go fill the form in soon but I did that straight away last time and then mc'd so trying not to jump the gun and take it a bit slower this time!


----------



## amanda111308

Hi ladies! I am gonna join you!! Just got my blaring positive FRER this morning at 14dpo so I am due Jan 8th!! My son was born 2 weeks early so if the same goes this time around I will give birth on Christmas Day LOL!!

I too suffered a mc at 8 weeks September 11th 2013 and we have been trying for the past 8 months and it has finally happened!! I am so nervous and scared!! Please be my take home rainbow baby!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> SadakoS said:
> 
> 
> Oooh me me please! I got my BFP at 10dpo exactly a week ago - and it still hasn't sunk in!!
> I'm 30 and OH is 32 and it's our very first BFP. According to LMP I'm due 2nd Jan. Hoping that everything goes well, and looking forward to getting to know all you ladies over the coming 9 months!
> 
> Welcome and congrats! :wohoo:
> 
> Has anyone booked in with the MW yet? I have to go fill in a form at my gp's and she'll ring me and book an appt for around 7w. I reallllly wana go fill the form in soon but I did that straight away last time and then mc'd so trying not to jump the gun and take it a bit slower this time!Click to expand...

I've booked in with my MW for next week but I think I'm going to change it as I think it's a bit too early, il change it for around eight weeks, I want to get past that mark as I misscarried at 8week 3 days before


----------



## JoWantsABaby

ttc_lolly said:


> SadakoS said:
> 
> 
> Oooh me me please! I got my BFP at 10dpo exactly a week ago - and it still hasn't sunk in!!
> I'm 30 and OH is 32 and it's our very first BFP. According to LMP I'm due 2nd Jan. Hoping that everything goes well, and looking forward to getting to know all you ladies over the coming 9 months!
> 
> Welcome and congrats! :wohoo:
> 
> Has anyone booked in with the MW yet? I have to go fill in a form at my gp's and she'll ring me and book an appt for around 7w. I reallllly wana go fill the form in soon but I did that straight away last time and then mc'd so trying not to jump the gun and take it a bit slower this time!Click to expand...

no, not yet.. like the other girls, cant bring myself to do it yet as had miscarriage at 6 weeks last time. I was going to wait until after my private scan at 7+2 but DH thinks that might be a bit late as have to see GP first etc etc and all this could take time but really dont wanna get my hopes up yet!


----------



## ab75

Mw here won't see anyone til they are 8 weeks. Waiting on results of progesterone coming back then i am going to make appt with doc xx


----------



## Pix

*steps in*

Hi ladies! May I join you? 

Got my positive last Saturday. The 26th if I go by lmp I'm due Jan 8-9. Hope to get a dating scan since my cycles dropped to 23 days. And I had a blaring positive. Still slightly in shock. We had JUST decided to wait until the end of summer. Seems other plans were in order!


----------



## ab75

Hi Pix xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi pix :hi: congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance: 

Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

amanda111308 said:


> Hi ladies! I am gonna join you!! Just got my blaring positive FRER this morning at 14dpo so I am due Jan 8th!! My son was born 2 weeks early so if the same goes this time around I will give birth on Christmas Day LOL!!
> 
> I too suffered a mc at 8 weeks September 11th 2013 and we have been trying for the past 8 months and it has finally happened!! I am so nervous and scared!! Please be my take home rainbow baby!!




Pix said:


> *steps in*
> 
> Hi ladies! May I join you?
> 
> Got my positive last Saturday. The 26th if I go by lmp I'm due Jan 8-9. Hope to get a dating scan since my cycles dropped to 23 days. And I had a blaring positive. Still slightly in shock. We had JUST decided to wait until the end of summer. Seems other plans were in order!

Huge welcome to you both, and of course, congrats! :happydance: the more, the merrier!

I'll add you both to the EDD list - Pix shall I put you down for the 8th then? I'm sure the majority of us will change once we've had our dating scan anyway, but I like doing lists! :haha:

Yikes Amanda, I hope this one stays cooking until after Xmas then! 

I'm fairrrrly certain I've had some twinges in my nipples today! Quite pleased about it now but once it turns into agonising, red hot poker on my nipples, burning kinda feeling I'm sure I'll be happily telling it to [email protected]#k off!


----------



## amanda111308

I am getting my pregnancy confirmed right now. Waiting on the doctor :) I am absolutely tickled pink!! Eeeeeeek!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

How exciting Amanda!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay Amanda!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know it's way too early right now but Has anyone got any names in mind? :happydance:

We love Isabella for a girl I've loved that name since I was pregnant with my daughter and it was a close battle between Madeleine and Isabella but In the end Madeleine won! :cloud9:


----------



## ab75

We took ages to agree on a name for both girls,especially when carrying Zara,always had a boys name picked but now i am not sure on it! Dh and I always choose different names lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> We took ages to agree on a name for both girls,especially when carrying Zara,always had a boys name picked but now i am not sure on it! Dh and I always choose different names lol xx

Yeah we do too, Isabella is the only one we've agreed on EVER. OH likes some strange boys names, I swear he makes half of them up in his own head :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol,when i was preg with Zoe,dh asked if we could name her after his gran(who i never met), i wasn't falling for that one tho and said depends what her name was....... Euphemia......but he said we could shorten it to Effie! Still think he was joking!


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Lol,when i was preg with Zoe,dh asked if we could name her after his gran(who i never met), i wasn't falling for that one tho and said depends what her name was....... Euphemia......but he said we could shorten it to Effie! Still think he was joking!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that's hilarious!!! :haha:


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

Hi all!

I'm 28 and found out last Friday (at 8dpo) that we're expecting our very first little bean! We've been trying to conceive for 32 months and got pregnant on round 2 of Clomid (after undergoing LOTS of tests to diagnose my PCOS and lack of ovulation). It's hard to believe right now but as long as this one sticks it'll be due on January 8th! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

MaybeThisMnth said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm 28 and found out last Friday (at 8dpo) that we're expecting our very first little bean! We've been trying to conceive for 32 months and got pregnant on round 2 of Clomid (after undergoing LOTS of tests to diagnose my PCOS and lack of ovulation). It's hard to believe right now but as long as this one sticks it'll be due on January 8th! x

Welcome and congrats! I'll add you to the EDD list :flower:

No names for us yet... If it's a girl I know we'll struggle as it took us aaaages to choose and decide on both of our girls' names. We had a good few ideas for boy names though, but not sure if we'll recycle them :haha: I feel weird about using names that I would've previously called my other children, odd I know! Well maybe we can use the boy names, but don't think we'd use any of the girls names on our past lists. Millie was called Daisy throughout my pregnancy and we'd just briefly discussed the name Millie early on but never thought about using it seriously, but when she came out she just did not look like a Daisy! She was nameless for 2 days and by then we knew she was a Millie!

Will you all be finding out the gender? I found out both times, I loved owing and buying all my stuff for that gender beforehand... but with this being our last baby I'm thinking of keeping it as a surprise. I bet I break though, I won't not be able to find out!


----------



## ab75

Mummy to be x said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Lol,when i was preg with Zoe,dh asked if we could name her after his gran(who i never met), i wasn't falling for that one tho and said depends what her name was....... Euphemia......but he said we could shorten it to Effie! Still think he was joking!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that's hilarious!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol xx


----------



## ab75

Hi Maybe, congratulations xx
I didn't find out with Zoe but did with Zara. Dh wants to find out this time too so we will. Prob be easier explaining to the girls if we know xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I'm definitely finding out the gender there is no way I will be able to keep it a surprise, I'm not bothered what we get although I'm swaying for another girl :winkwink:

I bet a surprise at birth is just amazing :cloud9:

P.s I love the name Millie!!! <3


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wait.... Euphemia is a name!?!


----------



## Mummy to be x

MaybeThisMnth said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm 28 and found out last Friday (at 8dpo) that we're expecting our very first little bean! We've been trying to conceive for 32 months and got pregnant on round 2 of Clomid (after undergoing LOTS of tests to diagnose my PCOS and lack of ovulation). It's hard to believe right now but as long as this one sticks it'll be due on January 8th! x

Congratulations!!! You must be over the moon after waiting so long!! :hugs:


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

Mummy to be x said:


> MaybeThisMnth said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I'm 28 and found out last Friday (at 8dpo) that we're expecting our very first little bean! We've been trying to conceive for 32 months and got pregnant on round 2 of Clomid (after undergoing LOTS of tests to diagnose my PCOS and lack of ovulation). It's hard to believe right now but as long as this one sticks it'll be due on January 8th! x
> 
> Congratulations!!! You must be over the moon after waiting so long!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm more anxious than anything tbh, we haven't told anyone yet just in case it doesn't stick but as each day goes by i'm feeling more confident that we're going to have our bubby in January :baby: My husband was a clomid baby back in the 1970s so it's extra special! My first Doctor's appointment is on the 13th so maybe we'll tell our parents after that as we'll have hit the 6-week mark by then! X


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oh dear I've been so busy today & missed all the new people! Hi ladies & congratulations x

We won't be finding out the gender, I didn't with my other 3 boys it's a nice suprise now names haven't a clue really, I think if it's girl we'll stick to the name we chose last time (but had a boy) violet Maisie after my gran & hubby's gran but tbh we can never really agree on a girls name (I think it's a sign that we were having boys) but but boys I haven't thought about it yet, with our other 3 we picked the name around 12 weeks & stuck with it all the way through so hopefully that Wil happen again x


----------



## ttc_lolly

MaybeThisMnth, how special :cloud9: I have PCOS too, my second baby was a soya isoflavones baby (too impatient to wait to see the fertility specialist!)!

I love the names Isabella & Violet. I really like traditional names :) everyone always asks me what Millie is short for - Camilla or Millicent! It's neither btw :haha: we just liked Millie. We like Frankie for a boy, but I think OH loves it more than me. I like the idea of the name, just not sure if I'd 100% call my son it :shrug:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Frankie is cuuuuute!!! :)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I love the name teddy for a boy but I've heard so many of them recently it's kind of put me off! I get asked all the time "what's max short for? Maximus? Maxwell?" Nope just max lol x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've not heard of any children called teddy, that's sweet and different :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't know of any Teddy's in real life but the old fashioned Brit names are making a huge comeback so there might be a few around soon. 

I kicked myself today... Totally forgot to start taking my folic acid :dohh: I was taking prenatal vits when we were proper ttc but we'd agreed with our holiday coming up we had tried half heartedly to not DTD a lot around the more fertile days. Obviously that didn't work out well :haha: we we over the moon, but I'd been lax on taking vits and whatnot and so now I've knowingly been pregnant for 3 days and not taking my folic acid. Arghh!


----------



## SadakoS

I'm sure if you start taking it now it'll be fine :thumbup:
I've thought of a few names, but nothing concrete yet - I like older names too.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I've heard of 3 people that've called there's teddy in just over a month!! I did love it before then :-( who knows it might grow on me again, I also love the name jake but my brother used to have a dog called jake so that's kinda put me off that 1 lol x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've took my first one, can't help but feel guilty though :dohh:

Jake's nice too, if the dog is not around anymore then it's fiiiiine to use the name! 

I just find choosing a name so monumental! You want it to be cute for a baby but still sensible for when that child goes on to become a top lawyer or surgeon :lol: has to go well with it's siblings names and the surname. Not too popular but not too rare that the child gets picked on later in life! Who knew name choosing would be such a task!?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jakes a nice name :thumbup:

You'll be ok if you've started taking your folic acid today I wouldn't worry :flower:

I agree name choosing is bloody difficult! :dohh:


----------



## Hellymay83

Evening ladies, been at work all day, finally sat down.

Hello and congratulations to all the new ladies :wave:

I was team yellow with Katie, was nice waiting until the day and does give you an incentive to carry on pushing iykwim. We are going to find out this time though.

We like Jessie for a girl and Charlie or George for a boy x


----------



## SadakoS

I am definitely finding out. I'm the most impatient person ever, no way I could wait all that time to find out!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jessie is cute it's a really pretty name <3


----------



## Luvspnk31

Trying not to obsess. Took a clearblue digi this afternoon, and it came back not pregnant!! I'm 12 dpo today, and the lines on the FRER and dollar tree ones aren't super dark yet, but def there. Anyone know the sensitivity of the clearblue ones?


----------



## Hellymay83

Mummy to be x said:


> Jessie is cute it's a really pretty name <3

It's the only one we can agree on , we can't really agree on any boys names, Dh isn't too keen on Charlie or George but it's the only ones he'll even consider, everything else I've suggested he just says a blatant no toot x


----------



## Hellymay83

Luvspnk31 said:


> Trying not to obsess. Took a clearblue digi this afternoon, and it came back not pregnant!! I'm 12 dpo today, and the lines on the FRER and dollar tree ones aren't super dark yet, but def there. Anyone know the sensitivity of the clearblue ones?

I think it's 50 or 100miu xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Jessie is cute it's a really pretty name <3
> 
> It's the only one we can agree on , we can't really agree on any boys names, Dh isn't too keen on Charlie or George but it's the only ones he'll even consider, everything else I've suggested he just says a blatant no toot xClick to expand...

We can't agree on names either, only one we can agree on is Isabella, boys names.....well I'm sure OH just makes them up in his head :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm not sure on the clear blue tests but I don't think there AS sensitive as other brands xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Luvspnk31 said:


> Trying not to obsess. Took a clearblue digi this afternoon, and it came back not pregnant!! I'm 12 dpo today, and the lines on the FRER and dollar tree ones aren't super dark yet, but def there. Anyone know the sensitivity of the clearblue ones?

Try not to stress too much hun, CBD's are 50miu (FRER's are 15), so ideally you should be taking it on the first day of missed AF, but sometimes it'll pick up enough hcg for a positive before then . I'm sure everything's fine :hugs: x


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Hi to all the new girls! Looking forward to chatting over the next few months! Congrats!! 

My faves are Sophia or Amelie.
I like Edward for a boy- can be Ed/Ted/Eddie for short :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Mummy to be x said:


> I know it's way too early right now but Has anyone got any names in mind? :happydance:
> 
> We love Isabella for a girl I've loved that name since I was pregnant with my daughter and it was a close battle between Madeleine and Isabella but In the end Madeleine won! :cloud9:


To be honest, no idea!!! With my mc back in Jan, we had picked Ava joy for a girl, but hadn't decided on a boys name. I was convinced we were having a girl, so in my heart, that's her name. Just won't be able to use it. So, it starts over !! I love Judah for a boy, but DH doesn't, so I have no idea how long this will take !! Probably the whole 9 months. Lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

There's some beautiful names flying about here ladies!!! <3


----------



## LittleMinx

Holy moly 2015 babies! Massive congratulations to you all <3 xx


----------



## SadakoS

I liked Amelia for a girl, but it's just so common at the moment it's almost been spoiled for me.
At the moment for a girl I'm liking Ellie or Ella, with Rose as a middle name. I quite like Evelyn too. And Beatrice.
For boys I like Clark and Logan, not sure about a middle name. I really like Thorfinn too, but I can't decide if that's a bit too "out there".


----------



## ttc_lolly

LittleMinx said:


> Holy moly 2015 babies! Massive congratulations to you all <3 xx

Thank you! :flower:

I really like Florence and Ivy, but two of my friends have daughters with each of those names so they're a no go. There's just so many babies about at the moment and everyone seems to have taken all the best names!


----------



## jodiejodie

Hi ladies! I just got my positive today on a home test. Haven't confirmed with blood work yet. According my my calculations I'm due jan 13th. I have been married to my hubby for almost 9 years and we have 3 kiddos. 8,6 1/2 and 3. We've been trying for #4 for almost a year and I've had 3 miscarriages. I'm crossing my fingers that this one sticks!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

jodiejodie said:


> Hi ladies! I just got my positive today on a home test. Haven't confirmed with blood work yet. According my my calculations I'm due jan 13th. I have been married to my hubby for almost 9 years and we have 3 kiddos. 8,6 1/2 and 3. We've been trying for #4 for almost a year and I've had 3 miscarriages. I'm crossing my fingers that this one sticks!!!

Welcome lovely and congrats! I'll add you to the EDD list :happydance: everything crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## SadakoS

Welcome jodiejodie, hope this one sticks for you!

I'm feeling quite crampy this evening, and trying not to worry about it.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm feeling quite twingey too. Fx'd it's just our little blastocysts snuggling in :haha: I'm sure it's fine though hun, PMA x


----------



## ab75

ttc_lolly said:


> Wait.... Euphemia is a name!?!

Lol,exactly!


----------



## ab75

Hi jodie, hopefully this will be your sticky xx


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey Ladies. I'm Kris. I have a 5 yr old ds and this will be my 2nd pregnancy. According to my last af I should be due btwn January 2-6. Looking forward to chatting with u ladies about our pregnancies :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

KrissyKris22 said:


> Hey Ladies. I'm Kris. I have a 5 yr old ds and this will be my 2nd pregnancy. According to my last af I should be due btwn January 2-6. Looking forward to chatting with u ladies about our pregnancies :)


Welcome!!!! :hi:


----------



## Pix

Omgoshhhhh you have all been so active. Must catch up!!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

So, this might seem like a strange question, but for the ladies in the UK, how is Breastfeeding in public viewed there? Is it no big deal, or seen as something best " done at home ". I know here, it seems people in General have a very low tolerance for it. You get stared at, and some will even tell you to "that's weird" or "best done in private". I know someone who was even told to " do that in the bathroom" to which she answered, " eat your dinner in the bathroom if your uncomfortable". Anyway, just curious. It baffles me how a society who sees themselves as enlightened can have no problem with half naked women plastered EVERYWHERE, but a Breastfeeding mom is somehow offensive!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Pix said:


> Omgoshhhhh you have all been so active. Must catch up!!!

I was thinking the same thing!! Had to catch up myself, lol.


----------



## Pix

I think I'm good now!!! Lol. 

So many sweet baby name and one... Well it's questionable. ;-) 

I definitely don't want to know this time. I honestly just wanna get past all miscarriage milestones! If so then a surprise baby it is. 

Anyone else already hungrier? 

I swear my body goes into overdrive when pregnant. It's like it screams. "FEED ME!" I still don't feel pregnant. Lol.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Pix said:


> I think I'm good now!!! Lol.
> 
> So many sweet baby name and one... Well it's questionable. ;-)
> 
> I definitely don't want to know this time. I honestly just wanna get past all miscarriage milestones! If so then a surprise baby it is.
> 
> Anyone else already hungrier?
> 
> I swear my body goes into overdrive when pregnant. It's like it screams. "FEED ME!" I still don't feel pregnant. Lol.

I am hungry all the time!! I ate so much tonight I won't be able to sleep!! Must remind myself I don't need to gain all of it at once, lol!!


----------



## Pix

Lmfao! That's why I downloaded a fitness app. I have to watch myself. If I don't it's bad bad bad. Eapecially b/c I was diabetic last time. 

But I wanna munch!!!


----------



## KrissyKris22

Pix said:


> I think I'm good now!!! Lol.
> 
> So many sweet baby name and one... Well it's questionable. ;-)
> 
> I definitely don't want to know this time. I honestly just wanna get past all miscarriage milestones! If so then a surprise baby it is.
> 
> Anyone else already hungrier?
> 
> I swear my body goes into overdrive when pregnant. It's like it screams. "FEED ME!" I still don't feel pregnant. Lol.

Omg yesss. I'm always hungry and thirsty. I shoulda knew I was preggers before I found out cus I was waking up in the middle of the night so damn hungry but I thought I was being greedy hahaha


----------



## maanda

Can I join ladies?
EDD: 2nd January!!!!!
Can't believe it still, 5w today or 5+2 if you go by what my RE says (though I don't understand where the 2 days come from!)
Sore BBs, lower abdo stretching (not really cramps) and appetite +++ for me


----------



## ab75

Hi kriss and maanda xx
I bf both my daughters and nobody ever looked at me funny or said anything negative. It is law in Scotland that it is an offence for somebody to ask you to stop or to try and prevent bf in public.(Bf in scotland act 2005,or something) so i was always armed with that just in case lol xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I personally haven't breastfed any of mine & don't think I will be this time but that's just my personal choice but I know lots of people that have & they've never really had any issues doing it whilst out & about, I used to work in a dentist & we had plenty of ladies come in & sit & feed in reception & not once did anyone complain about itx


----------



## ab75

Well that happened quicker than i remembered.....my cereal just came up quicker than it went down!


----------



## ttc_lolly

KrissyKris22 said:


> Hey Ladies. I'm Kris. I have a 5 yr old ds and this will be my 2nd pregnancy. According to my last af I should be due btwn January 2-6. Looking forward to chatting with u ladies about our pregnancies :)

Welcome and congrats! :dance: wishing you a h&h 9 months! I've put you on the EDD list for the 2nd, once you have your EDD date by scan we can update it :thumbup:



Luvspnk31 said:


> So, this might seem like a strange question, but for the ladies in the UK, how is Breastfeeding in public viewed there? Is it no big deal, or seen as something best " done at home ". I know here, it seems people in General have a very low tolerance for it. You get stared at, and some will even tell you to "that's weird" or "best done in private". I know someone who was even told to " do that in the bathroom" to which she answered, " eat your dinner in the bathroom if your uncomfortable". Anyway, just curious. It baffles me how a society who sees themselves as enlightened can have no problem with half naked women plastered EVERYWHERE, but a Breastfeeding mom is somehow offensive!

I bf and what ab75 said, it's fine to do so here. Of course you still get your rude and small minded idiots around, but I've never had a bad comment or even a stare for that matter! I always fed discreetly anyway, and honestly I'd be pushed to remember a time I ever saw a bf'ing mum with everything "on show" so can't even see what anyone's problem would be! You have a great attitude and just what society needs, don't be deterred or put off, bf'ing was the best thing I ever did and I still look back and wish I could've done it for my first too :) also it is against the law here to discriminate against, so we are fully backed up. I would always remember really hoping someone said something to me just so I could go tell them to go eat in the toilet or shove a blanket over there head whilst they eat lunch :lol:



maanda said:


> Can I join ladies?
> EDD: 2nd January!!!!!
> Can't believe it still, 5w today or 5+2 if you go by what my RE says (though I don't understand where the 2 days come from!)
> Sore BBs, lower abdo stretching (not really cramps) and appetite +++ for me

Congrats and welcome! :wohoo: I too have an appetite of an elephant, it's seriously ridiculous! I'd previously lost 1st 9lbs before getting pregnant too so I'm really trying not to gain all that back within the first week of my bfp :haha:

Morning (or afternoon/evening ladies) :wave: 12dpo for me today and still POAS! I've ran out of good tests until my postman brings me my FRER's but my IC and asda cheapie have great lines on that have really progressed since yesterday evening so I'm feeling pleased :cloud9:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Has anyone got up this morning & is thinking "wow I feel pregnant"?? I don't know how to describe it, it's strange I just feel different today! Last night my boobs were killing me, seriously thinking @dear god I've not missed this" haha obviously I wouldn't change it for anything but I'd forgot how painful they can get! I have serious pregnancy bloat too which isn't good as I'm off out shopping with my mum & sister in law this morning, (we're not telling anyone until after mil & fil get home off there hold on Tuesday so they don't feel left out being the last to know) I've tried sucking it in but nope it's not happening lol baggy clothes it is lol as for the sickness I had really bad sickness from last Friday stopped actually being sick over the weekend but still feel sicky in the morning & can't handle my morning coffee anymore (decaf coffee that is) so I'm sticking to fruit tea with a teaspoon of sugar until I stop feeling sick at least I'm getting something with abit of energy in it while I can't stand food I'm gonna sick up on some cereal bars today when I go shopping so I can just pop 1 in my bag whenever I go out just incase I feel low on energy, also going to buy my stretchmarks cream while I'm out!! I love the smell of it so thought I'm starting early this time as I start showing earlier with each pregnancy I'm normally a size 8 so have a flat stomach naturally so it show straight away x


----------



## ttc_lolly

It hit me last night. I was just sat watching TV and my boobs started tingling and just felt huge! I'm having twinges and pulling down there too, and they're exactly as I remembered. It still hadn't fully sunk in though!

I'm umming and ahhing over whether or not to get myself a private early reassurance scan. I want the reassurance and I think it'll help for it to sink in, especially with OH. 7/8 weeks seems like aaaages away though :brat: I want it now lol!


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi there! I have just found out in due 8th jan! I had a baby 15 weeks ago so this came as a huge shock! We're obviously over joyed though :) xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

youngmamttc said:


> Hi there! I have just found out in due 8th jan! I had a baby 15 weeks ago so this came as a huge shock! We're obviously over joyed though :) xx

Oh wow!! Congrats on your new arrival and your new pregnancy! And welcome :hi:


----------



## ab75

Hi youngmam, congratulations. Only 13.5 months between my girls. I like having them close. Good luck xx


----------



## ab75

And yeah i totally feel it today. Af due tmrw so even if i hadn't already tested i would know. Was sick this morning, feel twinges in my lady parts and my nipples feel like they are on fire. Girls are eating cheese n onion hula hoops and omg,they stink!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It is good having them close I think, pop them all out in quick succession and then I can start working on my beach body (HA !). My girls are 2yrs 2months apart exactly, and this baby will be around the same. I was wanting a smaller gap this time but happy with how it's worked out :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies and welcome to all new ladies :hi: congratulations to you all.

I'm with you on the eating thing, all i want to do these days is eat eat and EAT!! :haha:

I've been to see the doctor this morning and I've come home feeling really upset and belittled, I expressed my concerns about my previous misscaraiges and asked her if she could do something for me such as take bloods to check HCG levels etc etc but she will not do a single thing and shrugged me off :cry: I feel so shitty right now I don't know what I can do I think my only thing I can do now is carry on peeing on a stick to see if my lines are getting darker :(


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies and welcome to all new ladies :hi: congratulations to you all.
> 
> I'm with you on the eating thing, all i want to do these days is eat eat and EAT!! :haha:
> 
> I've been to see the doctor this morning and I've come home feeling really upset and belittled, I expressed my concerns about my previous misscaraiges and asked her if she could do something for me such as take bloods to check HCG levels etc etc but she will not do a single thing and shrugged me off :cry: I feel so shitty right now I don't know what I can do I think my only thing I can do now is carry on peeing on a stick to see if my lines are getting darker :(

just sent you a message on your thread..


Hi new ladies, love how big group is getting, lots of new year babies, exciting! Looking forward to chatting to you all! I am constantly hungry and feel like a right fat pig at moment. Eaten a kitkat chunky and crisps before my lunch and now ready for that :haha: oh well x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I ate a banana for my breakfast I felt amazing afterwards for been so good, then I ate a load of sweets :blush: 

I really am trying to be good though but it's proving difficult, a kit at chunky sounds good right now :haha:


----------



## ab75

My doc was the same after my last mc so i wrote a letter of complaint. Hoping that makes a difference this time as i am scared to mc again xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> My doc was the same after my last mc so i wrote a letter of complaint. Hoping that makes a difference this time as i am scared to mc again xx

Letter of complaint, great idea! I'm going to do that as she was so god dam rude, no kind words what so ever, I know she's a doctor and not a councilor or something but to me, kindness and polite manners cost nothing. Xx


----------



## ab75

I felt exactly the same. Went in and said i was bleeding but that i'd had positive tests week b4 and doc basically told me i shouldn't have tested until af was a week or 2 late. Wtf! So now i am already waiting on progesterone check coming back as they tested me on cd21,before i knew i was pregnant xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Who checked your progesterone levels? The doc? Mine wouldn't do anything :( xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay I've got my midwife appointment!! She phoned me this morning & asked me to explain what my doctor meant by unknown edd so I explained it all how my periods have been messed up since Nov & how my last period came earlier then expected but was more like a brown discharge (sorry tmi) & she's put my last period down as end of February! As she also thinks it's possible I could be further along so she's requested a scan appointment for me which I should receive in the post & I've got an appointment with her in just over 2 weeks as she's fully booked until then x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm sorry they shrugged you off mummy to be x :hugs: I've had the same too - rung my gp at the beginning of the month to see if I could get some tests for recurring mc's and he basically told me that my mc's didn't count as they were before 8w :shock::wacko: I'm still so angry about what he said that I think I'm going to change surgery because I don't ever want to deal with him again. I definitely think a letter of complaint is a good idea. I know the nhs is stretched to the limit these days but a good bedside manner and kindness doesn't cost a penny and a lot of the staff seem to be lacking in both x


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> I'm sorry they shrugged you off mummy to be x :hugs: I've had the same too - rung my gp at the beginning of the month to see if I could get some tests for recurring mc's and he basically told me that my mc's didn't count as they were before 8w :shock::wacko: I'm still so angry about what he said that I think I'm going to change surgery because I don't ever want to deal with him again. I definitely think a letter of complaint is a good idea. I know the nhs is stretched to the limit these days but a good bedside manner and kindness doesn't cost a penny and a lot of the staff seem to be lacking in both x

Oh my goodness how awful, a mc is a mc no matter what week you are. I think it's just a case of staying positive for me now, 12 week mark seems a lifetime away xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yay I've got my midwife appointment!! She phoned me this morning & asked me to explain what my doctor meant by unknown edd so I explained it all how my periods have been messed up since Nov & how my last period came earlier then expected but was more like a brown discharge (sorry tmi) & she's put my last period down as end of February! As she also thinks it's possible I could be further along so she's requested a scan appointment for me which I should receive in the post & I've got an appointment with her in just over 2 weeks as she's fully booked until then x

Oh wow you could be a lot further than you think how exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## LoolaBear

HI!!

Im jumping in! 13th Jan for me! 

congratulations all and fingers crossed that we all have super sticky beans x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi loolabear welcome and congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

LoolaBear said:


> HI!!
> 
> Im jumping in! 13th Jan for me!
> 
> congratulations all and fingers crossed that we all have super sticky beans x

Huge congrats LoolaBear, and welcome to the group :wave:

Mummy to be x, have you thought about getting a reassurance scan done? I'm thinking about it, although also thinking that money would be probably best spent on actual baby stuff :wacko: I'll probably be getting the 16w gender scan done too so OH might not let me have both! x


----------



## SadakoS

How awful about the people who have had really unsupportive GPs, that's really bad. I'm so worried all the time, just trying not to think about it too much, which is obviously impossible. Every time I wipe I'm sure I'm going to be bleeding, but luckily nothing has happened yet. I need to stop poas, because I'm freaking out wondering if it's darker or lighter than the day before. I'm going to wait until next week and do another CB digi and hope that it says more than 1-2 like it did last time.


----------



## ab75

Doc just told me to make cd14 and cd21 appt with nurse to test blood so had that done this cycle.just phoned for results and i have to phone back tues!! Made a doc appt for nxt fri too to see if i can get 8 week reassurance scan as mw won't see me til 8 weeks. When i had the girls we were in a different county so still trying to find out how it works here!


----------



## ab75

Hi to all the newer girls. H&H 9 months xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> HI!!
> 
> Im jumping in! 13th Jan for me!
> 
> congratulations all and fingers crossed that we all have super sticky beans x
> 
> Huge congrats LoolaBear, and welcome to the group :wave:
> 
> Mummy to be x, have you thought about getting a reassurance scan done? I'm thinking about it, although also thinking that money would be probably best spent on actual baby stuff :wacko: I'll probably be getting the 16w gender scan done too so OH might not let me have both! xClick to expand...

We had a reassurance scan with the previous pregnancy, we had one at six weeks were all was fine and a perfect HB there.then again at 7 week 3 days because I has a bit of brown blood, all was perfect and a healthy HB....a week later I had more brown discharge/ blood so called my MW for reassurance, she sent me for a scan and unfortunatly the baby had no HB and had died three days ago. So I really don't think that will help me this time. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

SadakoS said:


> How awful about the people who have had really unsupportive GPs, that's really bad. I'm so worried all the time, just trying not to think about it too much, which is obviously impossible. Every time I wipe I'm sure I'm going to be bleeding, but luckily nothing has happened yet. I need to stop poas, because I'm freaking out wondering if it's darker or lighter than the day before. I'm going to wait until next week and do another CB digi and hope that it says more than 1-2 like it did last time.

Peeing on a stick drives you insane but it's a habit isn't it. I'm with you on the toilet thing, I dread going for a pee just incase I see blood :(


----------



## Bringon3

Hi! My name is Kiley. I am 32 have 2 children from a past marriage. 

First BFP was 10dpo. My due date is January 8th and we couldn't be more excited :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Bringon3 said:


> Hi! My name is Kiley. I am 32 have 2 children from a past marriage.
> 
> First BFP was 10dpo. My due date is January 8th and we couldn't be more excited :D

Welcome and congrats Kiley :happydance: wishing you a very h&h 9 months x

OMG I can barely keep my eyes open today. Fatigue has been my one and only symptom, but today it's ridiculous. I have zero energy and just generally cba to do a thing. Dinners and housework won't do themselves :nope: damn!


----------



## SMandel22

Hi ladies!!!

May I join? I found out two days ago I'm pregnant after 15 cycles of no luck!! I'm due January 2. This is our first baby and we're so excited!!!


----------



## applecinnamon

Congrats ladies! I'm due January 9th based on my last af. This is my second pregnancy, have a 2.5 yr old boy and I am really excited to be back on bnb!


----------



## ttc_lolly

SMandel22 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> May I join? I found out two days ago I'm pregnant after 15 cycles of no luck!! I'm due January 2. This is our first baby and we're so excited!!!




applecinnamon said:


> Congrats ladies! I'm due January 9th based on my last af. This is my second pregnancy, have a 2.5 yr old boy and I am really excited to be back on bnb!

Welcome to the mad house ladies and congrats to you both! :flower: 

SMandel, amazing! Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Luvspnk31

ab75 said:


> Well that happened quicker than i remembered.....my cereal just came up quicker than it went down!

Have u been feeling nauseous a lot? Hope it doesn't last long!! :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi new ladies congrats to you all!!! Xx


----------



## Bringon3

I just had my 1 pm exhaustion kick in like clockwork. I wish I could hide under my desk and take a nap :sleep:


----------



## gemgem77

Hi I'm Gemma 36 and got my bfp this morning at 9dpo. Had a mc at nearly 7 weeks in Feb so very nervous. Edd is 14th Jan x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi all the newbies & congratulations oooo there's quite a few of us nowx


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi ladies!! May I join?? I just got my BFP today!! Hubby and I have been married almost 8 years. We got married young; I was 21 and he was 20. So we've been living it up, traveling, and having fun with friends. I finally convinced him to start NTNP in October. Then, we started actually trying in March. I got pregnant on the 2nd cycle, so I feel very blessed. I was worried it would take us a long time, because I have long cycles, usually between 40-50 days. I'm hoping this baby sticks. I have concerns because I've heard that when you have long cycles, you release "old eggs" and have inadequate lining in your uterus. Fingers crossed that my egg and lining are still good!! Congrats to all the other ladies on here!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

gemgem77 said:


> Hi I'm Gemma 36 and got my bfp this morning at 9dpo. Had a mc at nearly 7 weeks in Feb so very nervous. Edd is 14th Jan x

Hi Gemma, welcome and congrats! This is your forever baby, I know it :) :dust:



mrsstrezy said:


> Hi ladies!! May I join?? I just got my BFP today!! Hubby and I have been married almost 8 years. We got married young; I was 21 and he was 20. So we've been living it up, traveling, and having fun with friends. I finally convinced him to start NTNP in October. Then, we started actually trying in March. I got pregnant on the 2nd cycle, so I feel very blessed. I was worried it would take us a long time, because I have long cycles, usually between 40-50 days. I'm hoping this baby sticks. I have concerns because I've heard that when you have long cycles, you release "old eggs" and have inadequate lining in your uterus. Fingers crossed that my egg and lining are still good!! Congrats to all the other ladies on here!!

Hi mrsstrezy :wave: of course you may, the more the merrier! Welcome and congrats to you too :dance: what's your EDD so I can get you added to the list on the front page?

Ladies, I just can't stop eating :pizza: I'm going to be the size of a small house by 12w!! And I'm so tired it's unreal. I don't ever remember being this exhausted early on with my other pregnancies, but it's a symptom so I'm taking it!


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrsstrezy said:


> Hi ladies!! May I join?? I just got my BFP today!! Hubby and I have been married almost 8 years. We got married young; I was 21 and he was 20. So we've been living it up, traveling, and having fun with friends. I finally convinced him to start NTNP in October. Then, we started actually trying in March. I got pregnant on the 2nd cycle, so I feel very blessed. I was worried it would take us a long time, because I have long cycles, usually between 40-50 days. I'm hoping this baby sticks. I have concerns because I've heard that when you have long cycles, you release "old eggs" and have inadequate lining in your uterus. Fingers crossed that my egg and lining are still good!! Congrats to all the other ladies on here!!

Congratulations!! How exciting :happydance: sounds like you've been having loads of fun. I've never heard that about long cycles before, praying for a sticky bean for you :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg I'm so with you on the eating thing, I'm eating loads!!! Are we allowed nuts in pregnancy?? I just started eating some while waiting for my tea and then thought shit!!! Are we even allowed these?!:dohh:


----------



## Hellymay83

Hi ladies, hope you're all well today.

I'm a bit upset, I called the doctors today to do make a booking appointment, they can't get me in until 12th May which will make me 6 weeks, that will delay my midwife and 12 week scan :-(

Not much I can do about it though.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all well today.
> 
> I'm a bit upset, I called the doctors today to do make a booking appointment, they can't get me in until 12th May which will make me 6 weeks, that will delay my midwife and 12 week scan :-(
> 
> Not much I can do about it though.

Can you not go straight to your midwife Hun without having to see the doc.? I just called straight through to my midwife and booked in with her. Xx


----------



## Hellymay83

Mummy to be x said:


> Omg I'm so with you on the eating thing, I'm eating loads!!! Are we allowed nuts in pregnancy?? I just started eating some while waiting for my tea and then thought shit!!! Are we even allowed these?!:dohh:

I ate a whole bag of pistachios the other day, I read on bus website they they're fine xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm so with you on the eating thing, I'm eating loads!!! Are we allowed nuts in pregnancy?? I just started eating some while waiting for my tea and then thought shit!!! Are we even allowed these?!:dohh:
> 
> I ate a whole bag of pistachios the other day, I read on bus website they they're fine xxClick to expand...

Phew! I will do some googling :winkwink:


----------



## Hellymay83

Mummy to be x said:


> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you're all well today.
> 
> I'm a bit upset, I called the doctors today to do make a booking appointment, they can't get me in until 12th May which will make me 6 weeks, that will delay my midwife and 12 week scan :-(
> 
> Not much I can do about it though.
> 
> Can you not go straight to your midwife Hun without having to see the doc.? I just called straight through to my midwife and booked in with her. XxClick to expand...

No hun, I have to be reffered by my gp, just the way it is in this area :-( xx


----------



## SMandel22

Ladies, I just can't stop eating :pizza: I'm going to be the size of a small house by 12w!! And I'm so tired it's unreal. I don't ever remember being this exhausted early on with my other pregnancies, but it's a symptom so I'm taking it![/QUOTE]

Haha!! I can't stop eating either!! I'm never a morning eater, but I scarfed down my breakfast in the car, literally 1 minute after pulling out of the driveway, lol. So I had to stop and get some snacks. Those were gone by 9:30. Needless to say, I took a really early lunch today. I'm going to be the size of a whale by the time this is all done with!! :haha:


----------



## Hellymay83

Mummy to be x said:


> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm so with you on the eating thing, I'm eating loads!!! Are we allowed nuts in pregnancy?? I just started eating some while waiting for my tea and then thought shit!!! Are we even allowed these?!:dohh:
> 
> I ate a whole bag of pistachios the other day, I read on bus website they they're fine xxClick to expand...
> 
> Phew! I will do some googling :winkwink:Click to expand...

Obviously I meant nhs Lmao, stupid phone, I'm not really illiterate, you'd think in my line of work I'd learn to proof read haha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Omg I'm so with you on the eating thing, I'm eating loads!!! Are we allowed nuts in pregnancy?? I just started eating some while waiting for my tea and then thought shit!!! Are we even allowed these?!:dohh:
> 
> I ate a whole bag of pistachios the other day, I read on bus website they they're fine xxClick to expand...
> 
> Phew! I will do some googling :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously I meant nhs Lmao, stupid phone, I'm not really illiterate, you'd think in my line of work I'd learn to proof read haha xxClick to expand...

Omg I never even noticed you said bus haha!! :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nuts are fine to eat in pregnancy hun :thumbup:

Hellymay when do they usually do booking in appts where you are? We don't get ours until 8wks here, surely you'll bet a dating scan in time if it's booked at 6w? 

I'm glad I'm not going to be the only fatty by the end of the pregnancy :lol: I mean that in the nicest possible way!


----------



## Mummy to be x

How about peanuts? 

I've already gained ten pounds....how the heck did that happen?!? :blush:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Baby bloat! Yep, all nuts are fine to eat x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Baby bloat?! I wish :winkwink:


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's my excuse :lol: I've still got it from both daughters too :winkwink::rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Haha! I really do have it from my daughter, plus a couple of extra STONES! :blush::haha:


----------



## mrsstrezy

TTC Lolly, put me down for January 11th for now. With my long cycles, none of the typical due date calculators really work for me because they're based on a 28 day cycle. I just tried estimating when I conceived and plugged that into the calculator and it came up with January 11th. Symptoms so far, not much! Super vivid dreams, some minor pains in boobs, and every so often I'm getting kind of a gross metal taste in my mouth:( And I'm a little more tired than usual, but nothing crazy.


----------



## KrissyKris22

mrsstrezy said:


> TTC Lolly, put me down for January 11th for now. With my long cycles, none of the typical due date calculators really work for me because they're based on a 28 day cycle. I just tried estimating when I conceived and plugged that into the calculator and it came up with January 11th. Symptoms so far, not much! Super vivid dreams, some minor pains in boobs, and every so often I'm getting kind of a gross metal taste in my mouth:( And I'm a little more tired than usual, but nothing crazy.

My cycles vary from 24-28 days so when I input the info on the due date calculators online I make sure they have it so I can adjust the dates lol. I'm suppose to be due btwn January 2-6 :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

mrsstrezy said:


> TTC Lolly, put me down for January 11th for now. With my long cycles, none of the typical due date calculators really work for me because they're based on a 28 day cycle. I just tried estimating when I conceived and plugged that into the calculator and it came up with January 11th. Symptoms so far, not much! Super vivid dreams, some minor pains in boobs, and every so often I'm getting kind of a gross metal taste in my mouth:( And I'm a little more tired than usual, but nothing crazy.


So glad to see u over here!!! :) 
If u check out mymonthlycycles.com they have a tracker that allows you to put in the actual length of your cycles and lp.
It will track automatically based on a 28 day cycle, but you can go in and adjust it.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I'll probably stop testing after I use up my last 2 tests, but needed to see them getting darker. Here's from this afternoon!! :)

Lol, it loaded upside down, but you get the idea
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140502_151349_955.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Luvspnk31 said:


> I'll probably stop testing after I use up my last 2 tests, but needed to see them getting darker. Here's from this afternoon!! :)
> 
> Lol, it loaded upside down, but you get the idea

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Maisypie

Hi, can I join? luvspnk31 directed me to here after I got my BFP. She and I had MC's around the same time in January (we were in another group together) 

Little bit about myself, my husband and I have been married almost 3 years and have been trying since then to have a baby. We got preggers in Nov. 2013 and lost in Jan. 2014. I am very nervous about this time around after getting to 10 weeks and then losing the baby. I am due January 11, 2015. 

So far the only huge symptoms I have had is heartburn, sore bb's and lower back pain (which is new to me, has anyone had this one before, it's making me nervous?)

I am wishing everyone here a very healthy and happy 9 months.
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Luvspnk31

Maisypie said:


> Hi, can I join? luvspnk31 directed me to here after I got my BFP. She and I had MC's around the same time in January (we were in another group together)
> 
> Little bit about myself, my husband and I have been married almost 3 years and have been trying since then to have a baby. We got preggers in Nov. 2013 and lost in Jan. 2014. I am very nervous about this time around after getting to 10 weeks and then losing the baby. I am due January 11, 2015.
> 
> So far the only huge symptoms I have had is heartburn, sore bb's and lower back pain (which is new to me, has anyone had this one before, it's making me nervous?)
> I am wishing everyone here a very healthy and happy 9 months.



Yay!!! :happydance: so praying for stick beans for everyone!!!![-o&lt;

:dust: To all!!


----------



## ab75

Luvspnk31 said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Well that happened quicker than i remembered.....my cereal just came up quicker than it went down!
> 
> Have u been feeling nauseous a lot? Hope it doesn't last long!! :(Click to expand...

Nooe just came from nowhere, been ok since. Thanks xx


----------



## ab75

Omg, i go to work for 4 hours and have to catch up on loads of pages by the time i get back.
Hi and congratulations to all the newer ladies!
I am also still carrying extra weight xx


----------



## SadakoS

I'm carrying extra weight too, but I have no other children, I'm just a fatty :haha:

I've had some back ache, but on and off. My nipples are so sensitive though, and my bbs are definitely looking a bit different.

Has anyone dtd since finding out? I haven't, and I'm feeling a little weird about doing so. I don't know why.


----------



## ab75

I haven't dtd since finding out. Dh said after finding out, that'll be us back to no sex for 4 months then lol. He knows the script. I just get too scared xx


----------



## tuliptwirls

This is my first post. I am due with number 3 on January 5th (though I think it is more like January 9th due to ovulation timing). I have a five year old girl and a two year old boy.


----------



## SadakoS

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Maisypie said:


> Hi, can I join? luvspnk31 directed me to here after I got my BFP. She and I had MC's around the same time in January (we were in another group together)
> 
> Little bit about myself, my husband and I have been married almost 3 years and have been trying since then to have a baby. We got preggers in Nov. 2013 and lost in Jan. 2014. I am very nervous about this time around after getting to 10 weeks and then losing the baby. I am due January 11, 2015.
> 
> So far the only huge symptoms I have had is heartburn, sore bb's and lower back pain (which is new to me, has anyone had this one before, it's making me nervous?)
> 
> I am wishing everyone here a very healthy and happy 9 months.




tuliptwirls said:


> This is my first post. I am due with number 3 on January 5th (though I think it is more like January 9th due to ovulation timing). I have a five year old girl and a two year old boy.

Welcome and congrats to you both :dance:

Maisypie lots of sticky dust your way :dust: not that you'll need it :) x and I have been getting some lower backache too, but I guess it's all uterus related!?



SadakoS said:


> I'm carrying extra weight too, but I have no other children, I'm just a fatty :haha:
> 
> I've had some back ache, but on and off. My nipples are so sensitive though, and my bbs are definitely looking a bit different.
> 
> Has anyone dtd since finding out? I haven't, and I'm feeling a little weird about doing so. I don't know why.

We haven't no :blush: I'm a little nervous too, and just far too tired :rofl:


----------



## Pix

*peeks in*

Hallo ladies!!!

I hope you days is finding you well and with out any nausea!!! <3


----------



## SMandel22

We haven't either. Quite frankly, after trying for so long, I'm looking forward to not having to do it for awhile. Haha!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Luvspnk-thank you for the info..and nice progression on your test! This weekend is seriously going to b so tough. My brother in law is getting married this weekend, so we're waiting to tell our parents until afterwards because we don't wanna take the attention off bride and groom. I'm known to enjoy booze, and tonight it was soooo hard dealing with the questions on why I was only drinking water. Not to mention I get anxious in social situations and having a drink always helps takes the edge off. My appetite left me today too, so I just picked at my food. Lame!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Np mrsstrenzy !! Feeling crampy tonight, which I know is normal, but as tomorrow is when AF would arrive, is making me a bit nervous. Was really tired today as well, but no other obvious symptoms.


----------



## ttc_lolly

SMandel22 said:


> We haven't either. Quite frankly, after trying for so long, I'm looking forward to not having to do it for awhile. Haha!

I hear ya!! :rofl: 

Oh no mrsstrezy, that is probably what is going to catch me out. I don't go out often but once a month we'll have friends over for a meal/BBQ and drinks and it'll be very obvious when I'm not enjoying my vino, as pregnancy is the only time I've been known to abstain :dohh:

Luvspnk, AF is due for me today too :hugs: these are our forever babies though, so keep thinking positive :) I'm feeling a bit crampy too, but I think mines mostly constipation :blush::haha: I always get it early on for some reason! I'm too scared to force myself to go too incase the pushing un-lodges the baby from my lining!! Impossible I know, but you know what these crazy minds of ours are like!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies
I "should" be due af today if the last "thing" I had was my af but who knows if it was?! My periods had been that messed up since I had my coil removed in November I never knew wether if come on or not, my doctor & midwife don't seem to think it was as it was more of a discharge no actual bright red blood (sorry tmi) but I'm still hoping & praying that if it was then nothing happens today :-( I've got a busy day planned to keep my mind off it & it's a good sign that I've still got the sickness, dizziness & sore boobs I just want these next few weeks to go fast so I can find out how far I actually am & how long I've got left for worry for!

How are you all feeling this morning? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies!!! :hi: 

We've not dtd either since finding out I'm too nervous and plus, I reaally cannot be bothered! Lol.

Mrshumphreys - how long until your able to get a scan? I'm excited to find out how far you are!!! :happydance:


----------



## Shilo

Hello ladies. After TTC for almost 4 years with PCOS, I just got my BFP tonight. I am due January 14th


----------



## Mummy to be x

Shilo said:


> Hello ladies. After TTC for almost 4 years with PCOS, I just got my BFP tonight. I am due January 14th

Welcome and congratulations!!! Wishing you a happy healthy nine months :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Shilo said:


> Hello ladies. After TTC for almost 4 years with PCOS, I just got my BFP tonight. I am due January 14th

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! ^^

I will be due in January as well, I also found out last night hehe. I was 19dpo, and I found out using FRER.


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Hey to all the new ladies!
As for dtd, I'm defo having a 9 month break! Had enough sex to last a lifetime last few months!
Feeling ok but was exhausted yesterday and fell asleep on sofa at 9.30pm.. Finding it increasingly difficult too to hide the fact I'm not drinking, had to tell so many lies! Anyone got any good excuses they use?!


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. After TTC for almost 4 years with PCOS, I just got my BFP tonight. I am due January 14th
> 
> Welcome and congratulations!!! Wishing you a happy healthy nine months :) xxClick to expand...

Just noted mummy- your ticker says 220 days left in pregnancy, mine says 246 yet we're only a day apart....! I want a shorter preg like you!!:wacko:


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. After TTC for almost 4 years with PCOS, I just got my BFP tonight. I am due January 14th
> 
> Welcome and congratulations!!! Wishing you a happy healthy nine months :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Just noted mummy- your ticker says 220 days left in pregnancy, mine says 246 yet we're only a day apart....! I want a shorter preg like you!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Now that is very strange I wonder why that is??? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Hey to all the new ladies!
> As for dtd, I'm defo having a 9 month break! Had enough sex to last a lifetime last few months!
> Feeling ok but was exhausted yesterday and fell asleep on sofa at 9.30pm.. Finding it increasingly difficult too to hide the fact I'm not drinking, had to tell so many lies! Anyone got any good excuses they use?!

We was in bed for nine last night too. As for drinking we've not yet had any social occasions to go too but the other day we went for lunch with hubby's parents and I'm always one to have a glass of wine and I did get the odd remark off his mother about me having a soft drink instead :haha: I just laughed it off x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> Morning ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> We've not dtd either since finding out I'm too nervous and plus, I reaally cannot be bothered! Lol.
> 
> Mrshumphreys - how long until your able to get a scan? I'm excited to find out how far you are!!! :happydance:

Hopefully soon my midwife sent off for it yesterday morning & I'm seeing her in 2 weeks so she said if it comes through the post & it's not until after my appointment with her when she sees me she will phone up & get me straight in she has put on the referral thought that my last af was end of feb which if that's true I'd be 9 wks so hopefully going of that I shouldn't have to wait too long x


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> We've not dtd either since finding out I'm too nervous and plus, I reaally cannot be bothered! Lol.
> 
> Mrshumphreys - how long until your able to get a scan? I'm excited to find out how far you are!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hopefully soon my midwife sent off for it yesterday morning & I'm seeing her in 2 weeks so she said if it comes through the post & it's not until after my appointment with her when she sees me she will phone up & get me straight in she has put on the referral thought that my last af was end of feb which if that's true I'd be 9 wks so hopefully going of that I shouldn't have to wait too long xClick to expand...

That would be amazing if you was further along than you thought :) fx you get your date through soon xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I know I might not be but who knows!! There's a lot of things that's happened the past few weeks that didn't happen in my other pregnancies until at least 8 weeks, the sickness, dizziness, I noticed last week (before finding out) I'd put on 4lb which by yesterday had gone upto 6lbs & I've barely been eating & if I have eaten it's mainly fruit due to the sickness, my belly is also bloated (never had that before 8-10wks) I know each pregnancy is supposed to be different but my other 3 were all identical upto 20weeks then they were all different but who knows it could just be that I am 4 weeks but I guess I'm gonna have to be patient & wait to see x


----------



## ab75

Congrats to all the new ladies.
AF "due" here today too. Super nervous xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Congrats to all the new ladies.
> AF "due" here today too. Super nervous xx

Good luck, I will keep my fingers crossed for you!! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Shilo said:


> Hello ladies. After TTC for almost 4 years with PCOS, I just got my BFP tonight. I am due January 14th




Kiwiberry said:


> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. After TTC for almost 4 years with PCOS, I just got my BFP tonight. I am due January 14th
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! ^^
> 
> I will be due in January as well, I also found out last night hehe. I was 19dpo, and I found out using FRER.Click to expand...

Congrats to you both and welcome to the group :dance:

Kiwiberry, what's your EDD so I can add you to our list on the first post?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I feel good today. I thought I'd be feeling a lot more anxious but I definitely do not feel like AF is on her way so I'm hoping it stays that way. Waiting for the postman to bring my FRER's, I only have a cheapie and asda own brand left and going to wait and test with smu to use those :thumbup: I'm excited to see my progression! Good luck to everyone who's AF is due today :flower: you won't need it though.... These Jellybeans are our take home, forever babies :cloud9:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm too scared to retest, I think my hubby was right when he banned me from getting anymore, I would just stress myself out all the time with them, I don't feel like af is going to show either (thank god & keeping my fingers tightly crossed) I'm so nervous this time, I think because none of my last 3 pregnancies were planned (caught on pill 3 times! But I wouldn't change them for the world just massive shocks) whereas this 1 is I think it is a lot scarier x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I wish I could stay away, but I just can't (I'm joking, I love POAS really!)! With both my mc's my lines stopped progressing and so I knew it was over before I started bleeding :( in a weird way, I think it helped lessen the blow. Probably wouldn't for all though, but I am a special case :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am really nervous. I keep reading all these scary things like ectopic pregnancy and miscarriages. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think you'd be pushed to find someone who doesn't worry about these things. Completely natural in the early stages to worry and be anxious, so you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have to wait till Monday to make an apt with my OBGYN. Will they be able to tell me if my pregnancy is moving along as planned? Or if I have an ectopic pregnancy? I have no bleeding or anything and I am actually quite dry on the outside. I am just really really worried anyway.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kiwiberry said:


> I have to wait till Monday to make an apt with my OBGYN. Will they be able to tell me if my pregnancy is moving along as planned? Or if I have an ectopic pregnancy?

I guess they'll do bloods with you being in the US and let you know what your hcg levels are, that'll give them a good indication :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm so tempted to pee on a stick but I'm not going to do it....nope! :nope:

I'm looking forward to seeing your progression though lolly :winkwink:


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I have to wait till Monday to make an apt with my OBGYN. Will they be able to tell me if my pregnancy is moving along as planned? Or if I have an ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> I guess they'll do bloods with you being in the US and let you know what your hcg levels are, that'll give them a good indication :)Click to expand...

Ok awesome, that makes me feel a little better. I asked DH to buy me a pregnancy test when he is at work tomorrow (he works at a store while going to school). Will the line be any darker by now you think? I tested a day ago now. Or should I wait a few more days to test again?


----------



## ab75

I'm going to buy more tesco tests today since i'm getting lines on them, no point wasting the extra money on frer lol. Going to do 4 more tests and then that'll be it. If i can get to next weekend i think i'll feel a bit better as that'll be past time of cp in march. I will still worry but not as much lol. I do feel different this time tho xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kiwiberry, hcg doubles every 48hrs so your line should be lots darker by now :thumbup:

I'll post mine up when I'm done, just for you ladies ;) not for me at all! :-= :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol,yeah right lolly!! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> Kiwiberry, hcg doubles every 48hrs so your line should be lots darker by now :thumbup:
> 
> I'll post mine up when I'm done, just for you ladies ;) not for me at all! :-= :haha:

Ok, i will post both pictures (old and new) later this afternoon when DH gets home from work. That way you ladies can tell me what you think! I can't wait to see what yours will look like!


----------



## Katy78

Hi ladies. I'd like to join too.
I'm 35, I have a 13-month-old at home. We needed 2 years to conceive him. I found out I had high FSH but in the end only needed minimum dose of Clomid to get pregnant.
So now we started ntnp when he was 6 months old. I got my first period at 9 months and got pregnant again in only 4 months. I must admit I took Clomid again on my own and got my BFP on 11 dpo pm.
I'm not a POAS addict normally but I had lots of ICs and it got out of hand. But I was only obsessing so I slowed down a bit.
We are DTDing normally. My appetite hasn't increased yet and I've been feeling a bit nauseous.
As to BFing in public, I did it and nobody ever said anything. I live in Slovenia by the way.
This is it for now, I hope we'll be chatting a lot more during the next 8 months.
Oh, I almost forgot. My edd is 2 Jan according to lmp. It's 5 Jan according to O but drs only change it if it's a week off or more. So 2 Jan it is. My first Dr appointment is 29 May.
Congrats and good luck ladies!


----------



## ttc_lolly

ab75 said:


> Lol,yeah right lolly!! Xx

Hehehe! :rofl:

Ok so my FRER's never showed up :( my own fault for not ordering them earlier. With the bank holiday here this weekend it'll mean I won't get them now until tues or weds, totally defeating the purpose of early response tests! :dohh: ahhh well, should have some fantastic lines by then!

Last tests for me until I get my FRER's. I used all 3 so I don't have any left other than my digis. I'm being so strong right now :lol: the thought of no more testing until mid next week makes me feel sick hahaha! Picture quality isn't great, my phones still broke and the iPad camera isn't all that good. Top tests were yesterday smu and bottom are today's :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ttc_lolly

Katy78 said:


> Hi ladies. I'd like to join too.
> I'm 35, I have a 13-month-old at home. We needed 2 years to conceive him. I found out I had high FSH but in the end only needed minimum dose of Clomid to get pregnant.
> So now we started ntnp when he was 6 months old. I got my first period at 9 months and got pregnant again in only 4 months. I must admit I took Clomid again on my own and got my BFP on 11 dpo pm.
> I'm not a POAS addict normally but I had lots of ICs and it got out of hand. But I was only obsessing so I slowed down a bit.
> We are DTDing normally. My appetite hasn't increased yet and I've been feeling a bit nauseous.
> As to BFing in public, I did it and nobody ever said anything. I live in Slovenia by the way.
> This is it for now, I hope we'll be chatting a lot more during the next 8 months.
> Oh, I almost forgot. My edd is 2 Jan according to lmp. It's 5 Jan according to O but drs only change it if it's a week off or more. So 2 Jan it is. My first Dr appointment is 29 May.
> Congrats and good luck ladies!

Hi Katy, welcome & congrats! :wohoo: 

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all, the groups growing nicely :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi Katy welcome over, and huge congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh those lines look good lolly, I'm heading out shopping today, do I pick up a clear blue digi?! :haha:


----------



## youngmamttc

I've just been and bought more tests. I just can't believe how quickly I conceived after my infertility last time! Xx


----------



## 0203

Hello please can I join.

my DH and I have been ttc 11 months and have had two chemical pregnancies, on tuesday I got a bfp and in the last 5 days the lines have been getting darker so I am getting excited although still very nervous. My estimated due date will be January 7th :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be x said:


> Ooh those lines look good lolly, I'm heading out shopping today, do I pick up a clear blue digi?! :haha:

Do it! Pricey little buggers though, I buy all mine off eBay! x



youngmamttc said:


> I've just been and bought more tests. I just can't believe how quickly I conceived after my infertility last time! Xx

Post pics when you've tested :) I love looking at lines and seeing progressions, even other peoples :lol: and the same with me too.... Took us almost a year properly ttc Millie, and I've been pregnant 3x this year already :wacko: they say pregnancies change our fertility though x



0203 said:


> Hello please can I join.
> 
> my DH and I have been ttc 11 months and have had two chemical pregnancies, on tuesday I got a bfp and in the last 5 days the lines have been getting darker so I am getting excited although still very nervous. My estimated due date will be January 7th :D

Welcome and congrats hun! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Welcome again to more new ladies! It's getting nice and busy in here I'm really looking forward to getting to know everyone over the next few months :)

Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> Hello please can I join.
> 
> my DH and I have been ttc 11 months and have had two chemical pregnancies, on tuesday I got a bfp and in the last 5 days the lines have been getting darker so I am getting excited although still very nervous. My estimated due date will be January 7th :D

Welcome to the group and congratulations!!! ^^


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Well I caved & went & bought some frer while hubby's out (sssshhhh don't tell him) but it's really helped ease my mind 
top is 9dpo 1hr hold
Middle 10dpo fmu
Bottom 14dpo 1hr hold
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## youngmamttc

Right I have a few test but not sure on dpo lol! Bottom is a cheapy test which I've never had a line on! After a 2 hour hold xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow that is great progression! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

& one of it on it's now now it's dried & there's no light shining on it x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shilo

My FRER this morning was the same as last night but my wondfo is lighter... almost nothing there. It's got me a little worried but I am hoping I am just a better evening tester. I just want to see some progression and I'll feel better.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Omg that test is amazingly dark!! Hubby's gone to get me done cheapies so won't be able to compare with FRER but i should hopefully be able to see some progression right?


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hopefully Hun but I wouldn't worry if it seems different to a free if that's what you last tested on, the day I got my bfp in the morning I used a cheap test & got a bfn went out shopping & bought the frers did it when I got home & that's the result I got (top test in 1st pic) & that was only with an hours hold, good luck & post a pic when you've done it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I will definitely post a pic :) just waiting for hubs to get back, he went out especially for chocolate :winkwink:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Aww bless him everytime I phone my hubby he asks if I've managed to eat anything yet! Lol today is the 1st day I've managed to eat before 11am! & I've are more today then I have done the past week x


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> & one of it on it's now now it's dried & there's no light shining on it x

That looks so dark!! I hope when I test with FRER's today that I can see some progression. Have any of you ladies noticed anything different about your boobs? This is kind of embarrassing but now one is like double the size of the other.....


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I'm eating so much it's unreal I really do need to loose some of my appetite :haha:

Yes my boobs are quite swollen and sore. X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beautiful lines ladies... looks like my obsessions rubbing off on you all a bit :haha: I love it when the test line starts stealing the dye from the control line! 

Shilo I wouldn't worry too much hun, hcg doubles every 48hrs so hopefully your tests will be much darker tomorrow :flower: also I try to avoid testing with fmu as my lines are rubbish compared to how they are with smu or testing later on in the evening.

I'm sure they'll even out Kiwiberry! It's just the crazy hormones that are doing strange things to our bodies at the moment. Mine are definitely more fuller and veiny too :wacko: not looking forward to the huge nipple growth :rofl: forgot how gross boobs get when pregnant haha!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yep I'm ready for ripping my left boob off as it's so swollen & feels like I'm getting stabbed in it!!
I've hardly been able to keep anything down but somehow managed to put 6lbs on the last few weeks!! God help me when I can't stop eating x


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> I'm sure they'll even out Kiwiberry! It's just the crazy hormones that are doing strange things to our bodies at the moment. Mine are definitely more fuller and veiny too :wacko: not looking forward to the huge nipple growth :rofl: forgot how gross boobs get when pregnant haha!

I am so not looking forward to that ><. How ugly do they get lol?


----------



## mrs.humphreys

It's like having a boob job but they're that sore & veiny if you knock them you feel like committing murder!! Why are we doing this again?! Haha


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> It's like having a boob job but they're that sore & veiny if you knock them you feel like committing murder!! Why are we doing this again?! Haha

:rofl:


----------



## Shilo

Here are my tests... they're a bit darker in person. Think they're about the same. Bottom is 9DPO at 11:45 PM and top is 10DPO at 8:30 AM
 



Attached Files:







btest.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 14









btest2.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ttc_lolly

mrs.humphreys said:


> It's like having a boob job but they're that sore & veiny if you knock them you feel like committing murder!! Why are we doing this again?! Haha

^^ this but with nipples the size of burgers :rofl: and about the same colour too!!!



Shilo said:


> Here are my tests... they're a bit darker in person. Think they're about the same. Bottom is 9DPO at 11:45 PM and top is 10DPO at 8:30 AM

I think they're great lines, and there's not even a 12hr difference in between taking them! I'm sure they'll get darker within the next day x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Shilo said:


> Here are my tests... they're a bit darker in person. Think they're about the same. Bottom is 9DPO at 11:45 PM and top is 10DPO at 8:30 AM

Yeah I agree, there great lines and plus I think HCG doubles every 48 hours and your top test is a tiny bit darker Hun xx


----------



## 0203

I don't seem to be having many symptoms yet, I want them to start for a bit of reassurance. The last couple of days I was really hungry and tired but today I feel completely normal. I have to keep poas to make sure it's real.

Shilo I can see progression and there's not even 12 hours difference. I'm sure the lines will get darker soon


----------



## SCgirl

Hi ladies- I'd like to join y'all!

I got a bfp yesterday afternoon ~9dpo, which puts me due around Jan 14. I'm scared to death that this will end soon, as this is my 4th bfp and the three before were chemicals (all since November '13). 
I took letrozole this cycle, and I'm currently taking progesterone (never been on either)- so hopefuly those will be the charm!

I'm also glad to see I'm not the only POAS addict here- I'm a bit embarrassed with the number of store runs I've made this week, and amount I've spent on HPTs!

This is the first cycle I've had in many months where my boobs didn't start killing me a few days after O- they still feel fine right now- I'm hoping that's a good sign, even though I'm sure this will change. I'm having tons of twinges and cramps though, which I've had the other 3 times...


----------



## Mummy to be x

View attachment 760947


Here's my test I just did ladies, the test line came up before the control line :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Here's a better pic


----------



## Katy78

My nipples are big enough as it is. But they got huge during my first pregnancy. They got smaller again but so did my boobs... They look like half empty small sacks now... I used to be a C cup. I stopped breastfeeding less than two months ago.
I'll try to post pics of my HPTs in the evening.


----------



## Katy78

Very nice lines!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> Here's a better pic
> 
> View attachment 760951

They're fab lines Hun xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Strangely I feel more relaxed now, I wasn't expecting them to look like that and certainly wasn't expecting the test line to come up before the control line!!! I mean how exciting ladies! :happydance:

LOL at the boob situation mine are like golf balls in socks some days, and some days they actually look ok, hmmm strange I know!! :haha:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

That's exactly how I felt after doing my test this afternoon Hun x

Is it just me or has anyone else got a serious bump going on? I know it's just bloat but I don't have a clue how I'm going to hide this!! We're going out for my mil birthday next weekend & my mil & fil will know but I don't want any of the other family going with us to know yet! Think I'm gonna have to go shopping for something loose fitting to wear x


----------



## confuzion

:hi: girls. So I made the graphic for the last two pregnancy month groups, so I thought I would try my hand at one for you girls also.

https://i.imgur.com/zByixHd.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2167365-january-jellybeans-2015-join-chat-here-27-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/zByixHd.gif[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well I've put quite a bit of weight on in the last year so my tummy is abit big anyway :blush:

But yeah I'm very bloated, we went shopping today and I didn't get anything as I refuse to buy bigger sizes yet :haha:


----------



## mrsstrezy

mrs. humphreys- sounds like we're both in the same boat. I cannot believe that I'm only going to be 4 weeks tomorrow, and already nausea woke me up in the middle of the night last night. This wedding that I have today is going to be torture. I've stocked up on Saltines, lemon drops, and ginger/peppermint tea! My appetite is pretty much gone, but I've just been forcing myself to eat stuff. I got up and ate Saltines in the middle of the night, had more Saltines this morning, and a handful of Rice Crispie cereal. Just had some toast. Trying to keep things dry and light.


----------



## ttc_lolly

SCgirl said:


> Hi ladies- I'd like to join y'all!
> 
> I got a bfp yesterday afternoon ~9dpo, which puts me due around Jan 14. I'm scared to death that this will end soon, as this is my 4th bfp and the three before were chemicals (all since November '13).
> I took letrozole this cycle, and I'm currently taking progesterone (never been on either)- so hopefuly those will be the charm!
> 
> I'm also glad to see I'm not the only POAS addict here- I'm a bit embarrassed with the number of store runs I've made this week, and amount I've spent on HPTs!
> 
> This is the first cycle I've had in many months where my boobs didn't start killing me a few days after O- they still feel fine right now- I'm hoping that's a good sign, even though I'm sure this will change. I'm having tons of twinges and cramps though, which I've had the other 3 times...

Welcome to the group and congrats! :dance: 

No shame in POAS in here! Share your pics, I love seeing lines :haha:



Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 760947
> 
> 
> Here's my test I just did ladies, the test line came up before the control line :happydance::happydance:

Boooootiful! :cloud9:



confuzion said:


> :hi: girls. So I made the graphic for the last two pregnancy month groups, so I thought I would try my hand at one for you girls also.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/zByixHd.gif
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2167365-january-jellybeans-2015-join-chat-here-27-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/zByixHd.gif[/IMG][/url]

How kind of you, thanks hun :flower: I'll add it to the front page with our other group siggys x

Sooooo, decided to break out a digi! OH didn't see my first one I did 3 days ago as he was away working and the battery went. So just did this now and look what I got :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh 2-3!!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## SCgirl

Ok, so I'm less than 24 hours into my bfp, and the number of sticks I've peed on might be 1 shy of double digits!

But- here's my progression (barely any since such a short time period- I'm just aftaid it's going to disappear!) Top (left) is 4pm yesterday (9dpo), middle is SMU today, bottom is 1:30pm today (10 dpo)

Ugh- they show up so much better in person / phone pics!
 



Attached Files:







frerprog.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be x said:


> Ooh 2-3!!! Yay! :happydance:

I know :D so wasn't expecting that at just 13dpo! Fx'd it means it's a super sticky bean! x



SCgirl said:


> Ok, so I'm less than 24 hours into my bfp, and the number of sticks I've peed on might be 1 shy of double digits!
> 
> But- here's my progression (barely any since such a short time period- I'm just aftaid it's going to disappear!) Top is 4pm yesterday (9dpo), middle is SMU today, bottom is 1:30pm today (10 dpo)

Oh that's fine! I'd probably done 10 too within the first 24hrs :haha: I can't even count on my fingers and toes how many there's been since then! Can't see the photo? x


----------



## SCgirl

tried to edit that post- should be up now!


----------



## ttc_lolly

SCgirl they look fantastic for all being done in a 24hr period :) I can't wait until my frers arrive now!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kiwiberry did you say your EDD and I missed the post?


----------



## SCgirl

ttc_lolly - I've never managed to get up to the 2-3 on CBD with my previous chemicals- that's a great step! (they're still reading negative for me)


----------



## Mummy to be x

SC - yeah there great lines!!!:happydance:


----------



## lj2245

Hi Girls :) My due date is 5th Jan :) 

I have an 8 year old son and another son who just turned 1 so I am very excited to be expecting number 3 :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

lj2245 said:


> Hi Girls :) My due date is 5th Jan :)
> 
> I have an 8 year old son and another son who just turned 1 so I am very excited to be expecting number 3 :)

Welcome and congrats :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :) xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Welcome ladies & congratulations to you all x

Well hubby got rather excited tonight we weren't telling anyone until next week as his mum & dad are on holiday but he couldn't hold it in & phoned them in Egypt to tell them! So I've just had to phone my mum & dad to tell them, men who'd have them eh?! Bless him x


----------



## SadakoS

I'm terrified to tell my mum, I'm scared she'll shout at me! I think I need to remind myself that I'm 30 and have been living with my OH for 8 years now, not 16 and gotten knocked up after a quickie behind the bus shelter :haha:

I had to tell one person at my work because on some rotas we work with dangerous substances - the worst being radioactivity! - so I had to make sure I wasn't put on those rotas. Not telling parents etc until next week when I'll be 6 weeks. I'm so worried though.

Mummy to be x how many DPO would you be? I did the same kind of cheapy test today and while it's really quite dark, it isn't as dark as yours :( I would be 19 dpo today.


----------



## SadakoS

Also, OH MAN I WANT SOME ICE CREAM.


----------



## Mummy to be x

SadakoS said:


> I'm terrified to tell my mum, I'm scared she'll shout at me! I think I need to remind myself that I'm 30 and have been living with my OH for 8 years now, not 16 and gotten knocked up after a quickie behind the bus shelter :haha:
> 
> I had to tell one person at my work because on some rotas we work with dangerous substances - the worst being radioactivity! - so I had to make sure I wasn't put on those rotas. Not telling parents etc until next week when I'll be 6 weeks. I'm so worried though.
> 
> Mummy to be x how many DPO would you be? I did the same kind of cheapy test today and while it's really quite dark, it isn't as dark as yours :( I would be 19 dpo today.

I ovulated like 5th April so I'm further than 19dpo I think.... I have very short cycles xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Welcome ladies & congratulations to you all x
> 
> Well hubby got rather excited tonight we weren't telling anyone until next week as his mum & dad are on holiday but he couldn't hold it in & phoned them in Egypt to tell them! So I've just had to phone my mum & dad to tell them, men who'd have them eh?! Bless him x

Awwwww!!!! <3


----------



## Luvspnk31

So, took 2 more this am. A free and digi. I was concerned about the lack of progression until I realized it wasn't even 24 hrs since the last test. I'm going to try not to buy anymore, the amount of money I've already spent is shocking!!! I probably will though, lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140503_122003_709.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 12


----------



## SadakoS

Oh ok phew, I think I ovulated on 14th April, so I would be a bit behind. My EDD is 2nd jan based on my LMP but I'm sure that isn't right!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Luvspnk31 said:


> So, took 2 more this am. A free and digi. I was concerned about the lack of progression until I realized it wasn't even 24 hrs since the last test. I'm going to try not to buy anymore, the amount of money I've already spent is shocking!!! I probably will though, lol.

That's great progression :thumbup:


----------



## Katy78

This is dpo: 11 (pm), 13, 15, 17 and 19. Not a perfect progression but cd19 is just right :).
https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/2014-04-24222332.jpg
https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/2014-04-26054419.jpg
https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/2014-04-28063733.jpg
https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/2014-04-30054404.jpg
https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/2014-05-02051443.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

SadakoS said:


> Oh ok phew, I think I ovulated on 14th April, so I would be a bit behind. My EDD is 2nd jan based on my LMP but I'm sure that isn't right!

My edd is 3rd jan according to my LMP.... How strange :shrug:

I'm sure mines going to change at my scan due to early ovulation xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Katy they are looking real good!! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

lj2245 said:


> Hi Girls :) My due date is 5th Jan :)
> 
> I have an 8 year old son and another son who just turned 1 so I am very excited to be expecting number 3 :)

Welcome to the group and congratulations :flower:



mrs.humphreys said:


> Welcome ladies & congratulations to you all x
> 
> Well hubby got rather excited tonight we weren't telling anyone until next week as his mum & dad are on holiday but he couldn't hold it in & phoned them in Egypt to tell them! So I've just had to phone my mum & dad to tell them, men who'd have them eh?! Bless him x

Ahhh bless him! What did both sets of parents say? x



SadakoS said:


> Oh ok phew, I think I ovulated on 14th April, so I would be a bit behind. My EDD is 2nd jan based on my LMP but I'm sure that isn't right!




SadakoS said:


> I'm terrified to tell my mum, I'm scared she'll shout at me! I think I need to remind myself that I'm 30 and have been living with my OH for 8 years now, not 16 and gotten knocked up after a quickie behind the bus shelter :haha:
> 
> I had to tell one person at my work because on some rotas we work with dangerous substances - the worst being radioactivity! - so I had to make sure I wasn't put on those rotas. Not telling parents etc until next week when I'll be 6 weeks. I'm so worried though.
> 
> Mummy to be x how many DPO would you be? I did the same kind of cheapy test today and while it's really quite dark, it isn't as dark as yours :( I would be 19 dpo today.

SadakoS, do you have normal 28 day cycles? If not, it's probably best to work your EDD out by ovulation rather than LMP. So how many weeks since ov and then add on 2 weeks, as if it was a 28d cycle if that makes sense? So if you ov'd on the 14th, it would put you at 4w5d going by ov :flower: hope that helps and makes sense! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

SadakoS, this is for you :thumbup: EDD by ovulation (waaaay more accurate than by LMP if you're cycles aren't the regular 28d long) is 5th Jan :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ttc_lolly

And mummy to be x, if you ovulated on the 5th April you are waaaay more pregnant than 5weeks! Well, a week ahead exactly but it'll all probably change by the time of the dating scan anyway :) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! ^^ I am here to show you some progress. Let me know what you think ok? DH made me a little upset by not getting the exact test I asked for but hopefully this is good enough to see something. It was the Harris Teeter brand HPT vs the first one on top which is FRER.
  



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 127.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> And mummy to be x, if you ovulated on the 5th April you are waaaay more pregnant than 5weeks! Well, a week ahead exactly but it'll all probably change by the time of the dating scan anyway :) x

I know I am confused because my last pregnancy I got put back a few days even though I ovulated early!!! It confuses the hell out of me :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies! ^^ I am here to show you some progress. Let me know what you think ok? DH made me a little upset by not getting the exact test I asked for but hopefully this is good enough to see something. It was the Harris Teeter brand HPT vs the first one on top which is FRER.

That's a brilliant line :yipee: hun, did you tell me your EDD as haven't added you to the list yet.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies! ^^ I am here to show you some progress. Let me know what you think ok? DH made me a little upset by not getting the exact test I asked for but hopefully this is good enough to see something. It was the Harris Teeter brand HPT vs the first one on top which is FRER.

There brilliant lines!! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be x said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> And mummy to be x, if you ovulated on the 5th April you are waaaay more pregnant than 5weeks! Well, a week ahead exactly but it'll all probably change by the time of the dating scan anyway :) x
> 
> I know I am confused because my last pregnancy I got put back a few days even though I ovulated early!!! It confuses the hell out of me :dohh:Click to expand...

It is confusing but to work out the EDD by ovulation just think about it like this - a pregnancy is only 38w long from the day of ovulation, but you add 2w on to that as if you have a normal 28d cycle. EDD's are only an estimate either way and that's why they say it can be 2 weeks off either way :dohh: I hope you're not 6w though... Not that I don't want you to be further ahead lol, but it'll put you out of January, won't it? :( x


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> That's a brilliant line :yipee: hun, did you tell me your EDD as haven't added you to the list yet.
> 
> From what I can tell with online calculators it estimates January 5th :).
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> There brilliant lines!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Both parents were very shocked as they didn't know we were trying, but they were fine I suppose hubby's mum & dad really didn't expect to find that out whilst on holiday but never mind haha I suppose it's 1 holiday they won't forget in a while xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> And mummy to be x, if you ovulated on the 5th April you are waaaay more pregnant than 5weeks! Well, a week ahead exactly but it'll all probably change by the time of the dating scan anyway :) x
> 
> I know I am confused because my last pregnancy I got put back a few days even though I ovulated early!!! It confuses the hell out of me :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> It is confusing but to work out the EDD by ovulation just think about it like this - a pregnancy is only 38w long from the day of ovulation, but you add 2w on to that as if you have a normal 28d cycle. EDD's are only an estimate either way and that's why they say it can be 2 weeks off either way :dohh: I hope you're not 6w though... Not that I don't want you to be further ahead lol, but it'll put you out of January, won't it? :( xClick to expand...

I don't think I am six weeks because it took me a while after ovulation to get my BFP. But yeah if I was further on, I'd be December. :( but a January jellybean at heart, I'm not leaving now I'm here. :blush::haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be x said:


> I don't think I am six weeks because it took me a while after ovulation to get my BFP. But yeah if I was further on, I'd be December. :( but a January jellybean at heart, I'm not leaving now I'm here. :blush::haha:

Your line is pretty dark though, maybe just took a while for the hcg to pick up!? Or maybe you ovulated a little later than you thought. Either way you're a jellybean now, and you're not leaving... We're keeping you hostage :haha: 

I was a December snowflake with my youngest but my EDD got pushed forward at my dating scan and so I introduced myself to the November sparklers but my heart just wasn't in it! Stuck with the originals :friends:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I am six weeks because it took me a while after ovulation to get my BFP. But yeah if I was further on, I'd be December. :( but a January jellybean at heart, I'm not leaving now I'm here. :blush::haha:
> 
> Your line is pretty dark though, maybe just took a while for the hcg to pick up!? Or maybe you ovulated a little later than you thought. Either way you're a jellybean now, and you're not leaving... We're keeping you hostage :haha:
> 
> I was a December snowflake with my youngest but my EDD got pushed forward at my dating scan and so I introduced myself to the November sparklers but my heart just wasn't in it! Stuck with the originals :friends:Click to expand...

I used the cb advanced digi opks to figure out my ovulation so I could be a day or two out maybe? :shrug:

Yeah I don't think I could go somewhere else I love it in here it's very friendly, I'd feel like a newbie at school joining a different group :rofl:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Exactly, you're stuck here now :smug: my OPK's are always positive around 1-2 days before ovulation (confirmed with cbfm and temping) :thumbup: I'm sure we'll all get a new EDD by the time of our dating scan though, if mines too far off my prediction though I won't believe it! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah, I can't wait to find out exactly how far we all are!! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Me neither!! It's all so exciting & I agree I'm not sure I'd want to leave the jelly beans if I do find out I'm further on!


----------



## Mummy to be x

We can be the January jellybeans plus a few December extras :winkwink:


----------



## youngmamttc

Honestly ladies I have no idea when I ovulated. My cycles weren't back to normal since having my son lol I've only had 2 cycles since he was born xx


----------



## KrissyKris22

mrs.humphreys said:


> Has anyone got up this morning & is thinking "wow I feel pregnant"?? I don't know how to describe it, it's strange I just feel different today! Last night my boobs were killing me, seriously thinking @dear god I've not missed this" haha obviously I wouldn't change it for anything but I'd forgot how painful they can get! I have serious pregnancy bloat too which isn't good as I'm off out shopping with my mum & sister in law this morning, (we're not telling anyone until after mil & fil get home off there hold on Tuesday so they don't feel left out being the last to know) I've tried sucking it in but nope it's not happening lol baggy clothes it is lol as for the sickness I had really bad sickness from last Friday stopped actually being sick over the weekend but still feel sicky in the morning & can't handle my morning coffee anymore (decaf coffee that is) so I'm sticking to fruit tea with a teaspoon of sugar until I stop feeling sick at least I'm getting something with abit of energy in it while I can't stand food I'm gonna sick up on some cereal bars today when I go shopping so I can just pop 1 in my bag whenever I go out just incase I feel low on energy, also going to buy my stretchmarks cream while I'm out!! I love the smell of it so thought I'm starting early this time as I start showing earlier with each pregnancy I'm normally a size 8 so have a flat stomach naturally so it show straight away x


Hahaha its so funny you said that because I felt like that lastnight. I woke up like omg because I was having round ligament pain. Its been five years since my first pregnancy so im like geesh I didn't miss this at all. Ohhh the first trimester is a pain in the a** lmao


----------



## KrissyKris22

You ladies have been so active on this forum I legit had to skim thru to catch up so I can post hahahha. But anywho. Seems like everyone is testing I think ima do the same lol. Ive been curious to see if their has been any progression anyways lol. I did a test the day after I got my bfp but haven't done anything since.


----------



## SadakoS

Lolly no, my cycles are def not 28 days. I came off the pill in July last year, and since they they've been anywhere from 40 to 55 days, with me ovulating between cd30 and cd45. This cycle I took Fertilaid and I ovulated on cd19 (I had a positive OPK on cd18, was rather taken by surprise) and I know I must have ovulated about that time because we only DTD once, on cd18. 
I got 5th Jan when I worked that out too, so as far as I'm concerned I'm only 5 weeks on mon :) Thank you for the reassurance!


----------



## Kiwiberry

SadakoS said:


> Lolly no, my cycles are def not 28 days. I came off the pill in July last year, and since they they've been anywhere from 40 to 55 days, with me ovulating between cd30 and cd45. This cycle I took Fertilaid and I ovulated on cd19 (I had a positive OPK on cd18, was rather taken by surprise) and I know I must have ovulated about that time because we only DTD once, on cd18.
> I got 5th Jan when I worked that out too, so as far as I'm concerned I'm only 5 weeks on mon :) Thank you for the reassurance!

Seems like you and I have the same EDD :hugs:.


----------



## Shilo

Not sure how I managed it but I was off on my due date by 1 day. I just realized it today. Can I be switched to January 13th?


----------



## babytee44

Hi ladies! 

I'm cautiously adding myself to this group 

My hubby and I have been trying for number one for 19 months and we got our first ever bfp this month at 13 days past a trigger shot (I wasn't ovulating correctly for the first 18months of trying). I had a beta test on 13 dpt (assumming this is 11dpo) and it was a 38. Unfortunately I can't get a second beta until May 15 since my hubby and I are traveling around Ireland for two weeks on vacation! Perfect timing, huh? 

So far no symptoms for me. Hoping to get at least a couple before we head back home  it would be a good feeling knowing that things are working how they should, even if I don't feel that great


----------



## Kiwiberry

Shilo said:


> Not sure how I managed it but I was off on my due date by 1 day. I just realized it today. Can I be switched to January 13th?

I had a similar situation just now ><. Turns out I am 5 weeks pregnant and not 4 weeks. I went back to my old ticker I used and I had the wrong information.



babytee44 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm cautiously adding myself to this group
> 
> My hubby and I have been trying for number one for 19 months and we got our first ever bfp this month at 13 days past a trigger shot (I wasn't ovulating correctly for the first 18months of trying). I had a beta test on 13 dpt (assumming this is 11dpo) and it was a 38. Unfortunately I can't get a second beta until May 15 since my hubby and I are traveling around Ireland for two weeks on vacation! Perfect timing, huh?
> 
> So far no symptoms for me. Hoping to get at least a couple before we head back home  it would be a good feeling knowing that things are working how they should, even if I don't feel that great

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Welcome to the group too! :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, whooo lots going on in this thread.
hello to everyone.
my nipples feel like they are on fire xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

babytee44 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm cautiously adding myself to this group
> 
> My hubby and I have been trying for number one for 19 months and we got our first ever bfp this month at 13 days past a trigger shot (I wasn't ovulating correctly for the first 18months of trying). I had a beta test on 13 dpt (assumming this is 11dpo) and it was a 38. Unfortunately I can't get a second beta until May 15 since my hubby and I are traveling around Ireland for two weeks on vacation! Perfect timing, huh?
> 
> So far no symptoms for me. Hoping to get at least a couple before we head back home  it would be a good feeling knowing that things are working how they should, even if I don't feel that great


Congrats and welcome!!! :hi:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies and welcome to more new ladies!! :)

How is everyone today? I am SO tired hubby left for work at 2am so woke me up and I've been getting up to pee literally every two hours, i hadn't even drank anything through the night :wacko:

I am taking my daughter to her first ever birthday party today, (she's had her own birthday party's of course but this is the first invite she's had hehe) she's so excited, so i guess I best wake up and get some energy from somewhere. :sleep:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Morning ladies and welcome to more new ladies!! :)
> 
> How is everyone today? I am SO tired hubby left for work at 2am so woke me up and I've been getting up to pee literally every two hours, i hadn't even drank anything through the night :wacko:
> 
> I am taking my daughter to her first ever birthday party today, (she's had her own birthday party's of course but this is the first invite she's had hehe) she's so excited, so i guess I best wake up and get some energy from somewhere. :sleep:

I have been feeling the same way ><. I pee a lot more than I drink at least it seems that way lol. 

So cute about your lil girls first birthday party :). I hope you two have a wonderful time!!


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Morning everyone! Hope you're all good. Woke up feeling slightly nauseous - yay! 
Bbs also really sore - worse than yday.
Hope you're all enjoying the weekend and feeling lots of lovely sickness, boob pain and grumpiness ...! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies and welcome to more new ladies!! :)
> 
> How is everyone today? I am SO tired hubby left for work at 2am so woke me up and I've been getting up to pee literally every two hours, i hadn't even drank anything through the night :wacko:
> 
> I am taking my daughter to her first ever birthday party today, (she's had her own birthday party's of course but this is the first invite she's had hehe) she's so excited, so i guess I best wake up and get some energy from somewhere. :sleep:
> 
> I have been feeling the same way ><. I pee a lot more than I drink at least it seems that way lol.
> 
> So cute about your lil girls first birthday party :). I hope you two have a wonderful time!!Click to expand...

Yeah, it doesn't happen through out the day, just on a night time :shrug:


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Morning everyone! Hope you're all good. Woke up feeling slightly nauseous - yay!
> Bbs also really sore - worse than yday.
> Hope you're all enjoying the weekend and feeling lots of lovely sickness, boob pain and grumpiness ...! X

I am so jealous of your sickness :haha:


----------



## 0203

Morning ladies.

I think I am noticing a pattern with my symptoms, feel absolutely nothing all day then by about 5pm I turn into a forever hungry, super tired grump. Keep having to get out of bed and have a midnight snack! Also last night when I took my bra off oh boy were my boobs different :) I'm excited to have some symptoms because most of the time I just feel normal.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 - I know what you mean about taking off your bra, I feel like I've released to huge footballs when i take mine off and they absolutely kill! :blush:

Yay for sore boobs!! :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Have you guys boobies got a lot bigger? Mine have doubled in size now! So painful too.


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Haha! It's quite mild and think its cos I'm hungry... Yeh my boobs are a lot bigger, going to bed in a bra now, anyone else? 
Still so wary cos I felt all of this before and that pregnancy ended with a mmc. I'm so desperate to know if this little one is ok. If I could have one wish this year it would be to know that right now!! So frustrating this waiting game!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Have you guys boobies got a lot bigger? Mine have doubled in size now! So painful too.

Mine feel more fuller, hubby says they are 'massive' right now, but i wouldn't go that far :haha:


----------



## 0203

Mine are quite big anyway but they feel fuller, quite hard to describe how they feel actually....just very very different!


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Haha! It's quite mild and think its cos I'm hungry... Yeh my boobs are a lot bigger, going to bed in a bra now, anyone else?
> Still so wary cos I felt all of this before and that pregnancy ended with a mmc. I'm so desperate to know if this little one is ok. If I could have one wish this year it would be to know that right now!! So frustrating this waiting game!

Really? I couldn't go to bed in a bra, I'd go out with out a bra if I could it's like heaven taking it off :haha:

I'm with you on the wish Hun, I thought about going to see a psychic, my sisters been loads to the same lady and everything is right so far, but I think it depends on weather you believe in that sort of stuff.

Are you having any early scans or anything ? Xx


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> Haha! It's quite mild and think its cos I'm hungry... Yeh my boobs are a lot bigger, going to bed in a bra now, anyone else?
> Still so wary cos I felt all of this before and that pregnancy ended with a mmc. I'm so desperate to know if this little one is ok. If I could have one wish this year it would be to know that right now!! So frustrating this waiting game!
> 
> Really? I couldn't go to bed in a bra, I'd go out with out a bra if I could it's like heaven taking it off :haha:
> 
> I'm with you on the wish Hun, I thought about going to see a psychic, my sisters been loads to the same lady and everything is right so far, but I think it depends on weather you believe in that sort of stuff.
> 
> Are you having any early scans or anything ? XxClick to expand...

The sensible part of my brain tells me psychics are a load of crap but I know quite a few people who have been and had predictions come true.. I would defo go and check it out cos never say never. I'd be really scared though!! 
Dya think you'd see one? Maybe I'll google local ones!

Yes, I've booked a scan for 7+2 - just over 2 weeks away. Dreading it but also excited - I know seeing a heartbeat isn't a guarantee the pregnancy will progress but is another little milestone. Have u changed your mind about early scan or still not keen? 

Has anyone elses's lower tummy pains slowed down a little? I was having loads last week but not so cramps now, not sure if that's normal?


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> Haha! It's quite mild and think its cos I'm hungry... Yeh my boobs are a lot bigger, going to bed in a bra now, anyone else?
> Still so wary cos I felt all of this before and that pregnancy ended with a mmc. I'm so desperate to know if this little one is ok. If I could have one wish this year it would be to know that right now!! So frustrating this waiting game!
> 
> Really? I couldn't go to bed in a bra, I'd go out with out a bra if I could it's like heaven taking it off :haha:
> 
> I'm with you on the wish Hun, I thought about going to see a psychic, my sisters been loads to the same lady and everything is right so far, but I think it depends on weather you believe in that sort of stuff.
> 
> Are you having any early scans or anything ? XxClick to expand...
> 
> The sensible part of my brain tells me psychics are a load of crap but I know quite a few people who have been and had predictions come true.. I would defo go and check it out cos never say never. I'd be really scared though!!
> Dya think you'd see one? Maybe I'll google local ones!
> 
> Yes, I've booked a scan for 7+2 - just over 2 weeks away. Dreading it but also excited - I know seeing a heartbeat isn't a guarantee the pregnancy will progress but is another little milestone. Have u changed your mind about early scan or still not keen?
> 
> Has anyone elses's lower tummy pains slowed down a little? I was having loads last week but not so cramps now, not sure if that's normal?Click to expand...

I don't know if I would definitly do it, like you I think it would scare me a little :blush:

Fx for your scan, I really hope everything goes great :) sure it will! I'm seeing my MW Thursday so going to chat with her, but I think if I book a scan I'm going to book it after 8 weeks if I can get past the eight week mark for me that will be huge as both my mc have been 8 weeks, first one was just before eight week, then the last one 8 plus 3. I know I wouldn't be out the woods yet but it will rest my mind a tiny bit. 

Cramps.. Ive had none since my BFP, I'm not worried because with my daughter I dont remember cramps because I always remember never feeling pregnant with her....until the sickness came lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> Mine are quite big anyway but they feel fuller, quite hard to describe how they feel actually....just very very different!

Mine feel really "soft" in a way. It really is hard to describe lol.


----------



## 0203

I'm a bit too nervous to book am early scan yet, I'm terrified of booking one then having to cancel it. I really want one though!

How many of you have been to a doctor yet? I tried to book an appointment they told me I couldn't be seen till at least 8 weeks but I called back and booked an appointment for this Friday and just didn't tell them why .


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> Haha! It's quite mild and think its cos I'm hungry... Yeh my boobs are a lot bigger, going to bed in a bra now, anyone else?
> Still so wary cos I felt all of this before and that pregnancy ended with a mmc. I'm so desperate to know if this little one is ok. If I could have one wish this year it would be to know that right now!! So frustrating this waiting game!
> 
> Really? I couldn't go to bed in a bra, I'd go out with out a bra if I could it's like heaven taking it off :haha:
> 
> I'm with you on the wish Hun, I thought about going to see a psychic, my sisters been loads to the same lady and everything is right so far, but I think it depends on weather you believe in that sort of stuff.
> 
> Are you having any early scans or anything ? XxClick to expand...
> 
> The sensible part of my brain tells me psychics are a load of crap but I know quite a few people who have been and had predictions come true.. I would defo go and check it out cos never say never. I'd be really scared though!!
> Dya think you'd see one? Maybe I'll google local ones!
> 
> Yes, I've booked a scan for 7+2 - just over 2 weeks away. Dreading it but also excited - I know seeing a heartbeat isn't a guarantee the pregnancy will progress but is another little milestone. Have u changed your mind about early scan or still not keen?
> 
> Has anyone elses's lower tummy pains slowed down a little? I was having loads last week but not so cramps now, not sure if that's normal?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if I would definitly do it, like you I think it would scare me a little :blush:
> 
> Fx for your scan, I really hope everything goes great :) sure it will! I'm seeing my MW Thursday so going to chat with her, but I think if I book a scan I'm going to book it after 8 weeks if I can get past the eight week mark for me that will be huge as both my mc have been 8 weeks, first one was just before eight week, then the last one 8 plus 3. I know I wouldn't be out the woods yet but it will rest my mind a tiny bit.
> 
> Cramps.. Ive had none since my BFP, I'm not worried because with my daughter I dont remember cramps because I always remember never feeling pregnant with her....until the sickness came lol xxClick to expand...

Best of luck with the mw- let's hope she's a bit nicer than your gp! I hope u feel as sick as sick as a dog soon ( in the nicest possible way!) 
I've got a good feeling you'll be ok, your hpt is really really dark so that's a good sign xx


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Kiwiberry-

I think I know what u mean! Do u find they're more tender at different times of the day? 
I'm forever poking- walking round a garden centre yesterday and a guy gave me a funny look- realised I had my hand down my top!


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> I'm a bit too nervous to book am early scan yet, I'm terrified of booking one then having to cancel it. I really want one though!
> 
> How many of you have been to a doctor yet? I tried to book an appointment they told me I couldn't be seen till at least 8 weeks but I called back and booked an appointment for this Friday and just didn't tell them why .

Not yet for me, I am going to schedule an apt on Monday. Hopefully they will be able to see me within the week. Not sure if it will be a scan or anything.


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 said:


> I'm a bit too nervous to book am early scan yet, I'm terrified of booking one then having to cancel it. I really want one though!
> 
> How many of you have been to a doctor yet? I tried to book an appointment they told me I couldn't be seen till at least 8 weeks but I called back and booked an appointment for this Friday and just didn't tell them why .

I've seen a doctor and she was a horrible person, I skipped straight through to the mw and referred myself, usually the docs would do it, so I have my mw appointment on Thursday


----------



## Katy78

My boobs haven't gotten any bigger yet. They tingle a bit now and then but that's it. Well, and feeling nauseous now and then and terribly tired.
The thought of being pregnant hasn't hit me just yet, still waiting for that to happen...
Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## ttc_lolly

SadakoS said:


> Lolly no, my cycles are def not 28 days. I came off the pill in July last year, and since they they've been anywhere from 40 to 55 days, with me ovulating between cd30 and cd45. This cycle I took Fertilaid and I ovulated on cd19 (I had a positive OPK on cd18, was rather taken by surprise) and I know I must have ovulated about that time because we only DTD once, on cd18.
> I got 5th Jan when I worked that out too, so as far as I'm concerned I'm only 5 weeks on mon :) Thank you for the reassurance!

No problem :flower:



Shilo said:


> Not sure how I managed it but I was off on my due date by 1 day. I just realized it today. Can I be switched to January 13th?

Done :)

Kiwiberry- does your EDD need changing too?



babytee44 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm cautiously adding myself to this group
> 
> My hubby and I have been trying for number one for 19 months and we got our first ever bfp this month at 13 days past a trigger shot (I wasn't ovulating correctly for the first 18months of trying). I had a beta test on 13 dpt (assumming this is 11dpo) and it was a 38. Unfortunately I can't get a second beta until May 15 since my hubby and I are traveling around Ireland for two weeks on vacation! Perfect timing, huh?
> 
> So far no symptoms for me. Hoping to get at least a couple before we head back home  it would be a good feeling knowing that things are working how they should, even if I don't feel that great

Welcome to the group and congrats :dance: what's your EDD hun and I can add you to our list on the first post :) what fantastic news! Where are you going in Ireland? My mum lives in Co Roscommon, beautiful place but all of Ireland is really!



Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys boobies got a lot bigger? Mine have doubled in size now! So painful too.
> 
> Mine feel more fuller, hubby says they are 'massive' right now, but i wouldn't go that far :haha:Click to expand...

Same ^^^ mine were quite "empty", the joys of previous pregnancies! But they're definitely feeling more fuller :dance: wish they'd stay like this!

Morning/afternoon/evening ladies :hi: hope you're all ok and either enjoying not having symptoms or enjoying what symptoms you have!

I've decided to go and fill out my mw request form at the gp's on Tuesday :) I was going to leave it for another week or 2 so as not to jinx anything, but I don't want to think like that or be overly anxious, so I, just going to do it. I want my maternity notes book and I think they sort your 12w scan out straight away too so would be nice to get that pencilled in and have something to look forward to.


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm having to send DH to the shop :( I'm worried because I haven't seen any progression on IC from yesterday pm to today's FMU so sending him for frer I check my progression on them since Thursday xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

youngmamttc said:


> I'm having to send DH to the shop :( I'm worried because I haven't seen any progression on IC from yesterday pm to today's FMU so sending him for frer I check my progression on them since Thursday xx

My evening tests are always so much darker than my fmu, so my advice would be to test again in the evening hun :flower: hope everything's ok x


----------



## Katy78

youngmamttc said:


> I'm having to send DH to the shop :( I'm worried because I haven't seen any progression on IC from yesterday pm to today's FMU so sending him for frer I check my progression on them since Thursday xx

Same thing happened to me. So I stopped POAS so frequently. ICs are great for confirmation but lousy for progression monitoring.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Youngmamttc - I agree with lolly, my tests are darker with evening urine, maybe try testing this evening? I'm looking forward to seeing your progression. Xx


----------



## Katy78

JoWantsABaby said:


> Has anyone elses's lower tummy pains slowed down a little? I was having loads last week but not so cramps now, not sure if that's normal?

Yes. Perfectly normal.


----------



## Kiwiberry

youngmamttc said:


> I'm having to send DH to the shop :( I'm worried because I haven't seen any progression on IC from yesterday pm to today's FMU so sending him for frer I check my progression on them since Thursday xx

I hope everything is going well <3. Will you be showing us your results at all?


----------



## Kiwiberry

JoWantsABaby said:


> Kiwiberry-
> 
> I think I know what u mean! Do u find they're more tender at different times of the day?
> I'm forever poking- walking round a garden centre yesterday and a guy gave me a funny look- realised I had my hand down my top!

Sorry I missed this reply earlier ^^. Yeah for some reason right after I wake up my boobies are just a tiny bit less sore than they are later in the day. I really have no idea why. 

That is too funny about the guy staring at you lol. I would totally do something like that in public myself.


----------



## Shilo

Think I'm having a chemical. I really don't like that term. Playing the waiting game. I'm devastated. There are no words close to how I feel.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Shilo said:


> Think I'm having a chemical. I really don't like that term. Playing the waiting game. I'm devastated. There are no words close to how I feel.

Oh no :( why do you think that Hun? Praying for you I've got everything crossed :hugs: xx


----------



## lj2245

youngmamttc said:


> I'm having to send DH to the shop :( I'm worried because I haven't seen any progression on IC from yesterday pm to today's FMU so sending him for frer I check my progression on them since Thursday xx

I have used an IC every am and pm since my bfp and didn't see any progression on them at all really until today.


----------



## Shilo

Mummy to be x said:


> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm having a chemical. I really don't like that term. Playing the waiting game. I'm devastated. There are no words close to how I feel.
> 
> Oh no :( why do you think that Hun? Praying for you I've got everything crossed :hugs: xxClick to expand...

My FRERs have not gotten darker in 3 days, all the same. My wondfos are basically BFNs. Period is due today and I'm having brown spotting. Lots of it. That's how my period always starts so now I'm just waiting to see if it becomes full on bleeding or not. If it was just spotting I'd assume it was normal but that paired with no progression.. just have a feeling it's over. Here are my tests.

Bottom one is labeled wrong, it's from 5/4 not 5/5
 



Attached Files:







tests3.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 18









tests4.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mummy to be x

Shilo said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm having a chemical. I really don't like that term. Playing the waiting game. I'm devastated. There are no words close to how I feel.
> 
> Oh no :( why do you think that Hun? Praying for you I've got everything crossed :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> My FRERs have not gotten darker in 3 days, all the same. My wondfos are basically BFNs. Period is due today and I'm having brown spotting. Lots of it. That's how my period always starts so now I'm just waiting to see if it becomes full on bleeding or not. If it was just spotting I'd assume it was normal but that paired with no progression.. just have a feeling it's over. Here are my tests.
> 
> Bottom one is labeled wrong, it's from 5/4 not 5/5Click to expand...

They look like they've progressed to me, the bottom one Is still light but definitely darker than the others, don't lose hope yet, spotting is common in pregnancy especially round the time your AF is due. Stay positive :hugs:


----------



## SCgirl

The only test I had left this morning was a CBD. I was afraid to use it, as 2 of my chemicals never showed on digital, and 1 didn't show till 14+dpo- so I really didn't want to see Not Pregnant. But, being the POAS addict I am, I did...

I'm definitely ok with this! (3w4d / 12 dpo)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Shilo

Mummy to be x said:


> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shilo said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm having a chemical. I really don't like that term. Playing the waiting game. I'm devastated. There are no words close to how I feel.
> 
> Oh no :( why do you think that Hun? Praying for you I've got everything crossed :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> My FRERs have not gotten darker in 3 days, all the same. My wondfos are basically BFNs. Period is due today and I'm having brown spotting. Lots of it. That's how my period always starts so now I'm just waiting to see if it becomes full on bleeding or not. If it was just spotting I'd assume it was normal but that paired with no progression.. just have a feeling it's over. Here are my tests.
> 
> Bottom one is labeled wrong, it's from 5/4 not 5/5Click to expand...
> 
> They look like they've progressed to me, the bottom one Is still light but definitely darker than the others, don't lose hope yet, spotting is common in pregnancy especially round the time your AF is due. Stay positive :hugs:Click to expand...

Red blood now :cry:


----------



## SCgirl

Oh no Shilo! I'm sorry to hear that... That is the absolute worst feeling.


----------



## 0203

Sorry to hear that shilo :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I'm so so sorry Hun :hugs: sending you lots of love, take care of yourself I really hope to see you back very soon. Xxx


----------



## Katy78

I'm so sorry Shilo!


----------



## Shilo

I'm still holding out the tiniest amount of hope but I'm 98% sure it's over. It's Sunday so I can't see my obgyn until tomorrow. Feeling so alone and devastated.


----------



## youngmamttc

So sorry Hun! 


AFM- I hate ICs lol!

My ICs are off last night and this morning. I'll have to post my frers in another post as on phone xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## youngmamttc

And here are my FRERs bottom one if off half an hour ago! 

Never using ICs again! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## SCgirl

Youngmamttc- when were those taken?


----------



## youngmamttc

Wednesday top Thursday Middle and this morning bottom and the ICs top 2 yesterday bottom one today! Hardly a line at all! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

youngmamttc said:


> Wednesday top Thursday Middle and this morning bottom and the ICs top 2 yesterday bottom one today! Hardly a line at all! Xx

That is def much darker. How many dpo did you take the last one? I was at 18dpo and I got a line that looked almost exactly like yours. Then I took another test yesterday and got a solid line (2 days later).


----------



## ttc_lolly

Shilo I am so so sorry :hugs: be easy on yourself lovely xxx

youngmamttc, IC's aren't everyone's favourite! Problem is they are not all of the same miu (sensitivity level) so they can be up and down. I would definitely recommend only comparing them if they've been done at least 24hrs apart though, as my fmu and evening tests are completely different. I did an IC this morning and one with smu and my smu is waaaaay darker!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Here's my tests today at 14dpo :) loads of progression since yesterday :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mummy to be x

Shilo - take care of yourself and let us know how you get on :hugs:

Tests are looking good ladies :thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

Really I have no idea how many dpo they are? I'm guessing my EDD from last period but I don't know how long my cycles are because they haven't had a chance to return to normal after having my son. I think I ovulated later this month than I usually do. Not too sure though xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Shilo, so sorry :( take good care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Shilo so so sorry to hear this sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## SCgirl

I know I'm still super early, but after these last few days, I'm already having to take fiber pills- ouch. (Of course this would be my only symptom so far!) sigh.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Well my sickness seems to have gone! Yay but now I can't stop eating if today's anything to go by I'm going to end up the size of a bus!!


----------



## SadakoS

Very sorry Shilo, I can't imagine how you must be feeling :(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrshumphreys I'm so so with you on this, I'm deciding what I want to pig out on for tea, I'm starving!!!


----------



## SCgirl

Hooray progression!

Top is 9dpo, middle is 10dpo, bottom two are 11dpo (today)

I'm going to try to call the doctor about getting blood tests tomorrow- with my history, they said to contact them when I get a bfp to see if it's progressing (usually they won't see you until 8-10 weeks)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great progression SCgirl :happydance:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Is anyone else suffering with backache? Mine is killing me tonight x


----------



## Shilo

I may not be having a chemical like I thought. I woke up at 5 AM and decided to test with FMU. When I wiped there was brown blood, quite a bit. I wasn't too concerned but then I had red blood and panicked since AF would have been due today. Cried hysterically until I fell asleep. Woke up and no blood at all now... didn't bleed after that bit this morning. Now it's just a waiting game until I can see my OB tomorrow.


----------



## 0203

Good luck shilo

I just ate loads of sour cream dip and now worried it's not allowed and am panicking a bit!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeh yesterday my back was so sore.

Shilo good luck Hun I'm praying for you :hugs:keep us updated won't you.

Sour cream dips fine Hun I'm sure, I've eaten it during pregnancy, I love the stuff, with breadsticks, yum!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Good luck shilo, could be a break through bleed hun,

You bleed when your usual AF would be due but are indeed pregnant! 
Everything crossed for you x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Shilo said:


> I may not be having a chemical like I thought. I woke up at 5 AM and decided to test with FMU. When I wiped there was brown blood, quite a bit. I wasn't too concerned but then I had red blood and panicked since AF would have been due today. Cried hysterically until I fell asleep. Woke up and no blood at all now... didn't bleed after that bit this morning. Now it's just a waiting game until I can see my OB tomorrow.

I am really sorry hun :hugs:. Please keep us updated and let us know how everything goes at the OBGYN.


----------



## Hellymay83

evening ladies :wave:

Sorry to hear youre having a rough time Shilo, hoping its breakthrough or implantation :hugs:

Hows everyone doing? 

My symptoms aree starting to kick in now, ive got sore boobs as of today and cant stop weeing, been tired since day one but now I could sleep the clock round and having food aversions, cant stand the taste of sausages, bacon or coffee and have a really strong craving for limes.

I also have lower back ache, like a twingy sharp pain that comes and goes and some mild cramping but all in all I feel a lot healthier and happier with this pregnancy than my last. :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad your feeling more positive helly :hugs:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Aww good luck shilo I know it probably won't help but if it makes you feel any better with my 1st I had 2 periods (found out I was pregnant at 8 wks only came off af 3days before finding out) my sister in law bled on & off all the way through her pregnancy my niece is now 5yrs & a friend of mine didn't know she was pregnant until 7months as she had regular periods it can happen, try to relax & keep your feet up I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## SadakoS

I still don't really have any symptoms. A couple of times today I've thought I've felt a bit queasy, but then when I stop and think about it I'm not really sure.
I've managed not to test today - but i definitely will tomorrow :haha:


----------



## SloanPet77

Hello, 

about 5 weeks along, today. this will be our first child. I am 36 hubby is 39. I have had two prior miscarriages. My HCG level at 4 weeks was 344 and two days later was 768 so hopefully that is good news. I get my first ultra sound next Monday, May 12th, at 6 weeks, to check for a heartbeat. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## gemgem77

Shilo I'm sorry to hear what your going through. I have everything crossed for it being implantation bleeding xx


----------



## SadakoS

Are any of the first time mums-to-be getting totally carried away and already picking out nursery furniture, prams etc? I've spent half the day looking for stuff...:blush:


----------



## youngmamttc

Im not a FTM but ive already been looking for my double pram lol! xx


----------



## SCgirl

I'll probably start going crazy with that once I see a heartbeat in a scan- until then, I'm afraid to get excited. I just want a pregnancy that results in a baby!! I started pinning a bunch of nursery ideas and cute clothes with the first two, unfortunately gave up after that!


----------



## Luvspnk31

SloanPet77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> about 5 weeks along, today. this will be our first child. I am 36 hubby is 39. I have had two prior miscarriages. My HCG level at 4 weeks was 344 and two days later was 768 so hopefully that is good news. I get my first ultra sound next Monday, May 12th, at 6 weeks, to check for a heartbeat. Hope you are all doing well.


Welcome!!! Glad to see another "advanced age" mom here, lol. Surrounded by all these young ones!! I'm also 36, though this is my 7th pg, 5th baby. When I had my mmc in Jan, the paper work they sent home with me said I was a "elderly multi-gravida". Nice. Made me feel so old, and I'm not!! So common for ladies our age to be having babies. Arrgggg. 

Anyway, happy and healthy nine months!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

SCgirl said:


> I know I'm still super early, but after these last few days, I'm already having to take fiber pills- ouch. (Of course this would be my only symptom so far!) sigh.


And here I've been having the opposite issue!! Lol try a magnesium supplement. Works wonders!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Shilo said:


> I may not be having a chemical like I thought. I woke up at 5 AM and decided to test with FMU. When I wiped there was brown blood, quite a bit. I wasn't too concerned but then I had red blood and panicked since AF would have been due today. Cried hysterically until I fell asleep. Woke up and no blood at all now... didn't bleed after that bit this morning. Now it's just a waiting game until I can see my OB tomorrow.

Praying its just breakthrough!!! Keep us updated!!

I was feeling OK, but I'm so bloated and didn't eat all day. When I finally ate supper , its just sitting there. Now I feel yucky!! :(


----------



## KrissyKris22

SadakoS said:


> Are any of the first time mums-to-be getting totally carried away and already picking out nursery furniture, prams etc? I've spent half the day looking for stuff...:blush:

Im not a first time mom but im already looking up babyshower themes smh lol. Im trying not to get ahead of myself but I just cant help it :happydance:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay it's not just me I've been choosing everything I want!! Even down to which bottles!! We need to start early as we got rid of everything after my youngest so I literally need everything I can't wait to start buying xx


----------



## KrissyKris22

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yay it's not just me I've been choosing everything I want!! Even down to which bottles!! We need to start early as we got rid of everything after my youngest so I literally need everything I can't wait to start buying xx

hahaha I hear ya. I'm tryna refrain myself to not buy anything. But I know once we find out the gender its gonna be murder she wrote from there haha. I have to start from scratch also cus I don't have anything left from my ds. I'm looking forward to it tho :).


----------



## Luvspnk31

Anyone else getting sharp twinges? Started tonight, always takes me by surprise.


----------



## KrissyKris22

Yesss for sure. I keep moving around to get comfortable lol


----------



## 0203

I was so stupid last night, I am so scared of something being wrong that I was convinced that if I tested again this morning there would be nothing there. However did two and am reassured and so happy.

Hope you are all well
 



Attached Files:







20140505_071525.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Luvspnk31

I know quite a few of u are in th uk, so it's morning there, but it's 230 here and I have yet to go to sleep. My 9 yr old has been sick and keeps waking up yelling like he's in pain. When I go in, he says he's fine though. Although I don't think he's really awake. Of course, it's when oh is gone for 2 days for work, so no chance of sleeping in a bit. Have to get 3 off to school and 1 still at home. They might get there a bit late, lol. Sorry for whining. Hope everyone has a great day!!! :)


----------



## babytee44

Good morning ladies!

I love seeing all your progression tests! I wish I would have bought some before we left for vacation! My husband is the very practical type and says I don't need to test every day  He did say we could buy one later this week to see if a line is still there. Hoping for good news by then.

For now I still have no symptoms, which is making me so nervous! I have no boob pain, nausea, bowel changes, anything! Ugh!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies I've tested again this morning. The bottom one is this mornings (fmu is usually rubbish for me) and top one is Saturdays. I think it's time to stop testing now I don't think it can get any darker! :happydance:


----------



## 0203

babytee44 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I love seeing all your progression tests! I wish I would have bought some before we left for vacation! My husband is the very practical type and says I don't need to test every day  He did say we could buy one later this week to see if a line is still there. Hoping for good news by then.
> 
> For now I still have no symptoms, which is making me so nervous! I have no boob pain, nausea, bowel changes, anything! Ugh!

I don't really have any symptoms either. Boob pain I the evenings but that's it at the moment. It's making me a bit nervous too so I keep testing, I've run out now and husband says I don't need to buy any more!


----------



## ttc_lolly

SCgirl said:


> I know I'm still super early, but after these last few days, I'm already having to take fiber pills- ouch. (Of course this would be my only symptom so far!) sigh.

TMI but I had awful constipation with my 2 daughters' pregnancies, ouch indeed! Kinds the opposite this time round though :wacko:



SCgirl said:


> Hooray progression!
> 
> Top is 9dpo, middle is 10dpo, bottom two are 11dpo (today)
> 
> I'm going to try to call the doctor about getting blood tests tomorrow- with my history, they said to contact them when I get a bfp to see if it's progressing (usually they won't see you until 8-10 weeks)

Beautiful progression! :happydance:



Shilo said:


> I may not be having a chemical like I thought. I woke up at 5 AM and decided to test with FMU. When I wiped there was brown blood, quite a bit. I wasn't too concerned but then I had red blood and panicked since AF would have been due today. Cried hysterically until I fell asleep. Woke up and no blood at all now... didn't bleed after that bit this morning. Now it's just a waiting game until I can see my OB tomorrow.

This is fantastic news, I have and solution everything crossed it was just a little breakthrough bleed. You're in my thoughts :hugs: keep us updated x



SloanPet77 said:


> Hello,
> 
> about 5 weeks along, today. this will be our first child. I am 36 hubby is 39. I have had two prior miscarriages. My HCG level at 4 weeks was 344 and two days later was 768 so hopefully that is good news. I get my first ultra sound next Monday, May 12th, at 6 weeks, to check for a heartbeat. Hope you are all doing well.

Welcome and congrats :flower: what's your EDD and I'll get you added to the list on the front page? :)



SadakoS said:


> Are any of the first time mums-to-be getting totally carried away and already picking out nursery furniture, prams etc? I've spent half the day looking for stuff...:blush:

Not a FTM but I'm already looking at everything! We are even looking at a new car right now as our current one will probably be a bit of a squeeze for 5 of us (plus our dog on occasions)! I've already got my heart set on a double pram (stroller to you ladies across the pond) and I have lots of baby clothes already. Some I used with my girls and some I've just been buying whilst ttc :haha: 



Luvspnk31 said:


> Anyone else getting sharp twinges? Started tonight, always takes me by surprise.

Yes! And up my foof too, really uncomfortable! Round ligament and stretching pains :thumbup: our little beans are getting comfy in there!



Luvspnk31 said:


> I know quite a few of u are in th uk, so it's morning there, but it's 230 here and I have yet to go to sleep. My 9 yr old has been sick and keeps waking up yelling like he's in pain. When I go in, he says he's fine though. Although I don't think he's really awake. Of course, it's when oh is gone for 2 days for work, so no chance of sleeping in a bit. Have to get 3 off to school and 1 still at home. They might get there a bit late, lol. Sorry for whining. Hope everyone has a great day!!! :)

Whine away, this group is to chat about anything and everything :) typical when your OH is away! My daughters like to play that trick on me too :lol: hope he's ok and you manage to get some sleep :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 761485
> Morning ladies I've tested again this morning. The bottom one is this mornings (fmu is usually rubbish for me) and top one is Saturdays. I think it's time to stop testing now I don't think it can get any darker! :happydance:

Fantastic progression :yipee: those lines are completely equal, only way up now is when the test line starts nicking the control lines dye :lol:

I'll be testing with smu today, then I'm going to try my best to not test again until the weekend, using my last cbd to get my 3+. I can only try though, no promises! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 761485
> Morning ladies I've tested again this morning. The bottom one is this mornings (fmu is usually rubbish for me) and top one is Saturdays. I think it's time to stop testing now I don't think it can get any darker! :happydance:
> 
> Fantastic progression :yipee: those lines are completely equal, only way up now is when the test line starts nicking the control lines dye :lol:
> 
> I'll be testing with smu today, then I'm going to try my best to not test again until the weekend, using my last cbd to get my 3+. I can only try though, no promises! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol you can't hold off until the weekend, no way :winkwink:

I'm not testing again now, :nope: although I think all this poas addiction is rubbing off on me :blush:


----------



## Hellymay83

Anyone else have a leaking feeling feeling?

I woke up this morning soaked down there (tmi, I know) not sure what it was but now I feel like something is leaking out but every time I go to the toilet it's dry :huh:


----------



## Hellymay83

Mummy to be x said:


> View attachment 761485
> Morning ladies I've tested again this morning. The bottom one is this mornings (fmu is usually rubbish for me) and top one is Saturdays. I think it's time to stop testing now I don't think it can get any darker! :happydance:


Excellent mummy :hugs: mine look like this too :happydance: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 761485
> Morning ladies I've tested again this morning. The bottom one is this mornings (fmu is usually rubbish for me) and top one is Saturdays. I think it's time to stop testing now I don't think it can get any darker! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Excellent mummy :hugs: mine look like this too :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Yay! Hoping this is our turn helly :hugs:

The leaking thing...yeah it has happened to me a few times and I pooped my pants thinking I was bleeding, ran to the loo, and nothing! Big relief but no idea what It wAs :shrug: xx


----------



## ab75

0203 said:


> I'm a bit too nervous to book am early scan yet, I'm terrified of booking one then having to cancel it. I really want one though!
> 
> How many of you have been to a doctor yet? I tried to book an appointment they told me I couldn't be seen till at least 8 weeks but I called back and booked an appointment for this Friday and just didn't tell them why .

Hi, i'm also going to doc on fri but didn't say why? Wouldn't prob see me otherwise. I am hoping to get a reassurance scan at 8wks,if not i will prob go private as 12wks seems like forever away.

How are you all today?
I'm going shopping to get last minute bits n pieces for hols xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ab75, I'm also heading out shopping today, all my tops are SO tight I'm so bloated, it's time for some new ones :haha: my mother is taking my DD to a farm for the day so I'm getting a nice day to myself (this is a very rare thing) so it looking forward to my peiceful day :thumbup:


----------



## ab75

Enjoy mummy to be. I am goimh to get some stretchy leggings lol,need to lose weight anyway but bloating doesn't help.
luvspnk, i am 39 next month!!
Shilo,hope all is well,i bled with dd1 and dd2 and they are both fine but i understand your worry as i've been there. Goodluck xx


----------



## lj2245

ab75 said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit too nervous to book am early scan yet, I'm terrified of booking one then having to cancel it. I really want one though!
> 
> How many of you have been to a doctor yet? I tried to book an appointment they told me I couldn't be seen till at least 8 weeks but I called back and booked an appointment for this Friday and just didn't tell them why .
> 
> Hi, i'm also going to doc on fri but didn't say why? Wouldn't prob see me otherwise. I am hoping to get a reassurance scan at 8wks,if not i will prob go private as 12wks seems like forever away.
> 
> How are you all today?
> I'm going shopping to get last minute bits n pieces for hols xxClick to expand...


Where in Scotland are you? I've had one ectopic and one mmc and I'm entitled to phone my epu and self refer for early scans from 5w.


----------



## lj2245

Here are my fmu IC hpts, showing progression from last Monday at 4w to today at 5w :) I'm pretty chuffed with that as even if it did take me until 5w to get a dark line, they are clearly progressing every day :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 0203

Great progression lj2245


----------



## Mummy to be x

lj2245 said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit too nervous to book am early scan yet, I'm terrified of booking one then having to cancel it. I really want one though!
> 
> How many of you have been to a doctor yet? I tried to book an appointment they told me I couldn't be seen till at least 8 weeks but I called back and booked an appointment for this Friday and just didn't tell them why .
> 
> Hi, i'm also going to doc on fri but didn't say why? Wouldn't prob see me otherwise. I am hoping to get a reassurance scan at 8wks,if not i will prob go private as 12wks seems like forever away.
> 
> How are you all today?
> I'm going shopping to get last minute bits n pieces for hols xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in Scotland are you? I've had one ectopic and one mmc and I'm entitled to phone my epu and self refer for early scans from 5w.Click to expand...

I wish we was allowed to self refer :( that's great you can do that from 5week xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

lj2245 said:


> Here are my fmu IC hpts, showing progression from last Monday at 4w to today at 5w :) I'm pretty chuffed with that as even if it did take me until 5w to get a dark line, they are clearly progressing every day :)

:happydance: fab progression, those lines are exactly the same colour now!! :thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

Has anyone else had any mild nausea yet? I tend to have nausea bad in the first 16-18 weeks and its started already, im slightly excited about feeling sick lol! xx


----------



## 0203

Has anyone told anybody yet? This weekend we've told our three sets of parents. Well my mum knew when AF was due so to not tell her would be actively lying when she inevitably asked :haha: my step mum guessed and asked when I didn't have a drink and we didn't want to leave mil and fil out haha. It's a first grandchild for everyone so everyone has been so happy but still cautious. They all know of our previous losses and how long it has taken so there have been lots of tears and hugs


----------



## 0203

youngmamttc said:


> Has anyone else had any mild nausea yet? I tend to have nausea bad in the first 16-18 weeks and its started already, im slightly excited about feeling sick lol! xx

Nothing yet and I know I am probably crazy but I want it to start! So far my only symptom has been sore boobs in the evening


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I have a stretchy feeling I've had it since last night it feels like my stomach is stretching already, I did show really early with my last & with the bump/bloat I've got already there's no denying it, baggy tops on the school run for me for the next few weeks haha just hope I get my scan appt soon so I can find out for definate how far I am I started with abit of a belly at around 8 weeks last time but no where near as big as I am at the minute I'm normally a size 8 with a flat belly so it's really noticeable!! My dad has just asked "how many is in there?" Yep cheers dad!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> Has anyone told anybody yet? This weekend we've told our three sets of parents. Well my mum knew when AF was due so to not tell her would be actively lying when she inevitably asked :haha: my step mum guessed and asked when I didn't have a drink and we didn't want to leave mil and fil out haha. It's a first grandchild for everyone so everyone has been so happy but still cautious. They all know of our previous losses and how long it has taken so there have been lots of tears and hugs

I have told, My Mom, His mom, and some of my family members. Sadly, I do not really talk to my side of the family much due to their life choices and the company they keep. However, DH and his mom are going to be everything to the baby ^^. I am so excited! We are holding off on telling anyone on his side of the family until I am about 8 weeks (other than his mama of course).


----------



## SCgirl

@hellymay83- yes to the leaking feeling but still dry! Driving me crazy.

I'm still temping- been told to stop after +hpt, but it's been good at preparing me for previous chemicals. Had a freak out this am when it was (what i thought to be) much lower. When I put it in the chart later, it's the same as Saturday's temp. Huge relief, but has me wide awake at 5:45am! (Have to be up in less than an hour anyway.)


----------



## lj2245

Mummy to be x said:


> lj2245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit too nervous to book am early scan yet, I'm terrified of booking one then having to cancel it. I really want one though!
> 
> How many of you have been to a doctor yet? I tried to book an appointment they told me I couldn't be seen till at least 8 weeks but I called back and booked an appointment for this Friday and just didn't tell them why .
> 
> Hi, i'm also going to doc on fri but didn't say why? Wouldn't prob see me otherwise. I am hoping to get a reassurance scan at 8wks,if not i will prob go private as 12wks seems like forever away.
> 
> How are you all today?
> I'm going shopping to get last minute bits n pieces for hols xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in Scotland are you? I've had one ectopic and one mmc and I'm entitled to phone my epu and self refer for early scans from 5w.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish we was allowed to self refer :( that's great you can do that from 5week xxClick to expand...

Are you sure you aren't allowed to? Try phoning your EPU unit and ask them. I had my ectopic pregnancy while living in England and was told to phone and book a scan as soon as I became pregnant again.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hellymay83 said:


> Anyone else have a leaking feeling feeling?
> 
> I woke up this morning soaked down there (tmi, I know) not sure what it was but now I feel like something is leaking out but every time I go to the toilet it's dry :huh:

Yep I've been getting that. After having an inspection (so used to it from checking for fertile cm :lol:) it's just watery/creamy cm, which is a good thing... Helps to keep infections away apparently :thumbup: 



lj2245 said:


> Here are my fmu IC hpts, showing progression from last Monday at 4w to today at 5w :) I'm pretty chuffed with that as even if it did take me until 5w to get a dark line, they are clearly progressing every day :)

Fab progression :yipee:



0203 said:


> Has anyone told anybody yet? This weekend we've told our three sets of parents. Well my mum knew when AF was due so to not tell her would be actively lying when she inevitably asked :haha: my step mum guessed and asked when I didn't have a drink and we didn't want to leave mil and fil out haha. It's a first grandchild for everyone so everyone has been so happy but still cautious. They all know of our previous losses and how long it has taken so there have been lots of tears and hugs

I've told my BnB family and a couple of real life mummy mates but that's about it. I might tell my family soonish as they live quite far from me so don't get to see speak to them all that often, so it'll be nice :) we are going on holiday with the in-laws in June, so might tell them just before or when we get there. I'll need to explain why I'm avoiding the :wine: lol!



SCgirl said:


> @hellymay83- yes to the leaking feeling but still dry! Driving me crazy.
> 
> I'm still temping- been told to stop after +hpt, but it's been good at preparing me for previous chemicals. Had a freak out this am when it was (what i thought to be) much lower. When I put it in the chart later, it's the same as Saturday's temp. Huge relief, but has me wide awake at 5:45am! (Have to be up in less than an hour anyway.)

I'm still temping too - same reasons, extra reassurance. I love seeing my lines green and still raised on FF too :D think I stopped temping with DD2 at around 25dpo lol!

Here's my 15dpo smu tests. I'll try my hardest not to do anymore... For a little while anyway :lol: I've still got 15 IC's that need using up! Oh and a double pack of FRER's :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SCgirl

I took another frer this am- just to make sure there was still a reason to call for a blood test!:haha:

These are daily Fri-today...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ttc_lolly

Fantastic progression SCgirl :dance:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Fab progression x


----------



## ab75

lj2245 said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit too nervous to book am early scan yet, I'm terrified of booking one then having to cancel it. I really want one though!
> 
> How many of you have been to a doctor yet? I tried to book an appointment they told me I couldn't be seen till at least 8 weeks but I called back and booked an appointment for this Friday and just didn't tell them why .
> 
> Hi, i'm also going to doc on fri but didn't say why? Wouldn't prob see me otherwise. I am hoping to get a reassurance scan at 8wks,if not i will prob go private as 12wks seems like forever away.
> 
> How are you all today?
> I'm going shopping to get last minute bits n pieces for hols xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in Scotland are you? I've had one ectopic and one mmc and I'm entitled to phone my epu and self refer for early scans from 5w.Click to expand...

Hi,i'm in Aberdeen. You? X


----------



## lj2245

ab75 said:


> lj2245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit too nervous to book am early scan yet, I'm terrified of booking one then having to cancel it. I really want one though!
> 
> How many of you have been to a doctor yet? I tried to book an appointment they told me I couldn't be seen till at least 8 weeks but I called back and booked an appointment for this Friday and just didn't tell them why .
> 
> Hi, i'm also going to doc on fri but didn't say why? Wouldn't prob see me otherwise. I am hoping to get a reassurance scan at 8wks,if not i will prob go private as 12wks seems like forever away.
> 
> How are you all today?
> I'm going shopping to get last minute bits n pieces for hols xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in Scotland are you? I've had one ectopic and one mmc and I'm entitled to phone my epu and self refer for early scans from 5w.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,i'm in Aberdeen. You? XClick to expand...


I am in a town called Carnwath in South Lanarkshire, in between Glasgow and Edinburgh :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

lj2245 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lj2245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit too nervous to book am early scan yet, I'm terrified of booking one then having to cancel it. I really want one though!
> 
> How many of you have been to a doctor yet? I tried to book an appointment they told me I couldn't be seen till at least 8 weeks but I called back and booked an appointment for this Friday and just didn't tell them why .
> 
> Hi, i'm also going to doc on fri but didn't say why? Wouldn't prob see me otherwise. I am hoping to get a reassurance scan at 8wks,if not i will prob go private as 12wks seems like forever away.
> 
> How are you all today?
> I'm going shopping to get last minute bits n pieces for hols xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in Scotland are you? I've had one ectopic and one mmc and I'm entitled to phone my epu and self refer for early scans from 5w.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish we was allowed to self refer :( that's great you can do that from 5week xxClick to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you aren't allowed to? Try phoning your EPU unit and ask them. I had my ectopic pregnancy while living in England and was told to phone and book a scan as soon as I became pregnant again.Click to expand...

When I had brown discharge/blood with my previous pregnancy they wouldn't see me until the MW referred me xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sc girl that's fab progression. :thumbup::happydance:

We've told my mum and my sisters, we told OHs mum, well OH did and she said "oh, that was quick after the mc" cheeky cow, I wasn't best pleased with her reaction if I'm honest :growlmad:

Apart from that we are waiting to tell everyone else xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Sc girl that's fab progression. :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> We've told my mum and my sisters, we told OHs mum, well OH did and she said "oh, that was quick after the mc" cheeky cow, I wasn't best pleased with her reaction if I'm honest :growlmad:
> 
> Apart from that we are waiting to tell everyone else xx

Wow what a response ><. I am sorry you had to put up with that hun :hugs:. Some people are just not very sensitive at all and its really sad.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

How's everyone doing today?

I'm having a chill out evening with the boys as hubby's gone working away this afternoon until Thursday :-( off out shopping for new clothes tomorrow, can't believe I can't fit into my size 8 leggings!! I thought leggings were supposed to be stretchy! Haha never mind it's all for a good cause x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Sc girl that's fab progression. :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> We've told my mum and my sisters, we told OHs mum, well OH did and she said "oh, that was quick after the mc" cheeky cow, I wasn't best pleased with her reaction if I'm honest :growlmad:
> 
> Apart from that we are waiting to tell everyone else xx
> 
> Wow what a response ><. I am sorry you had to put up with that hun :hugs:. Some people are just not very sensitive at all and its really sad.Click to expand...

I know I was so angry, as long as we are happy I am not bothered what anyone else thinks :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I'm having a chill out evening with the boys as hubby's gone working away this afternoon until Thursday :-( off out shopping for new clothes tomorrow, can't believe I can't fit into my size 8 leggings!! I thought leggings were supposed to be stretchy! Haha never mind it's all for a good cause x

I'm good today, I've also been shopping today, but I wasn't buying size 8.... My size 8 days are long gone :cry: I got quite a few nice tops and a pair of stretchy jegging things :) oh and I got some new pjs, love my pjs :thumbup:

I bet you will miss hubby, we are ordering a pizza in tonight and watching the soaps :)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oooo pizza sounds good! But we've just are a beef roast so I think it'd be quite greedy if me to order pizza too though I probably could eat it.
Yeh I need some clothes now, I've got a few pairs of summer pants which I can still get into because they're loose fitting but I think id look abit odd in them if it's raining haha need some nice pants for Saturday as were off out for my mil birthday, I'm going to have to tell people I'm on antibiotics & that's why I'm not drinking, hubby's mum & dad know but none of the other people we're going out with do yet x


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Oooo pizza sounds good! But we've just are a beef roast so I think it'd be quite greedy if me to order pizza too though I probably could eat it.
> Yeh I need some clothes now, I've got a few pairs of summer pants which I can still get into because they're loose fitting but I think id look abit odd in them if it's raining haha need some nice pants for Saturday as were off out for my mil birthday, I'm going to have to tell people I'm on antibiotics & that's why I'm not drinking, hubby's mum & dad know but none of the other people we're going out with do yet x

You could have the pizza for supper :winkwink: haha. 

Ah antibiotics is always the best excuse, we've not got any meals or anything to go too yet, I think it will be Father's Day when we take my dad out, we usually go for drinks so I will be using the antibiotics excuse then As well :winkwink:


----------



## ab75

Wow, that was nice of mil, honestly tho i think i'll get the same response from mine. Had loads of comments about having my 2 girls close,but,i don't ask anybody to watch them so i don't really see how its their business lol. Like you said,we're happy so not fussy what anybody thinks xx


----------



## ab75

And I don't remember ever being an 8 lol xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yeh but I've had to research what antibiotics you take for what as 1 of the people who is coming is a pharmacist!! So now I have to drum it into hubby's head, he's bound to get it wrong haha
Yeh I'm naturally small, except for when I'm pregnant, I put 4 1/2 stone on with my eldest & youngest & 3 1/2 stone on with my middle 1 but he did stop growing at 35 weeks but I've never shown this early before it's either because it's my 4th or there's more then 1 in there, twins run on both mine & my hubby's side so there is a possibility! X


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Or that I am indeed further on then 4weeks x


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey ladies. I'm doing good. I didn't have to work today and ds is at school so I slept in. I plan on doing some more shopping this week myself. This baby bloat really got me not be able to fit my normal clothes hahahha. Hope everyone else is having a great day :).


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm so tired I don't think it helps that my youngest has decided to get up at 5am everyday for the past 2wks! Think he's trying to get me in practice for the lack of sleep that's going to be happening soon x


----------



## KrissyKris22

mrs.humphreys said:


> I'm so tired I don't think it helps that my youngest has decided to get up at 5am everyday for the past 2wks! Think he's trying to get me in practice for the lack of sleep that's going to be happening soon x


Idk why kids wake up so early. Its like dont you guys ever get tired lol. At least your getting a head start with waking up early lol


----------



## JoWantsABaby

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yeh but I've had to research what antibiotics you take for what as 1 of the people who is coming is a pharmacist!! So now I have to drum it into hubby's head, he's bound to get it wrong haha
> Yeh I'm naturally small, except for when I'm pregnant, I put 4 1/2 stone on with my eldest & youngest & 3 1/2 stone on with my middle 1 but he did stop growing at 35 weeks but I've never shown this early before it's either because it's my 4th or there's more then 1 in there, twins run on both mine & my hubby's side so there is a possibility! X

Hey- just to let you know, metronidazole is the best antibiotic to say and it's usually given for bacterial vaginosis ( vaginal infection) hehe 
I love the crafty excuses we have to use! :thumbup:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

SCgirl said:


> I took another frer this am- just to make sure there was still a reason to call for a blood test!:haha:
> 
> These are daily Fri-today...

Lovely progression!! :winkwink:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> Sc girl that's fab progression. :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> We've told my mum and my sisters, we told OHs mum, well OH did and she said "oh, that was quick after the mc" cheeky cow, I wasn't best pleased with her reaction if I'm honest :growlmad:
> 
> Apart from that we are waiting to tell everyone else xx

Can't believe she said that! Prob just the first thing that came into her head but some people do not engage their brains before their traps start flapping.
I'm sure she's pleased though...? Sod her ! You've been through enough without dealing with more crap! :hugs:


----------



## SadakoS

Yes, I'm a pharmacy person and pretty much the only antibiotic you shouldn't drink with is metronidazole, because it makes you sick. You if you have nausea you could say you tested it the night before and you're still feeling ill :haha:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Luckily the sickness has gone at the minute & I can't stop eating so I will Definatly be getting my money's worth!! Now I just need to find the clothes tomorrow to hide the belly & I'll be all set haha unless anyone looks at hubby's pictures on his phone, he keeps taking pics of my belly because he can't believe how fast it's grown the past week! I can't even suck it in to try & hide it looks like I will Definatly be living in baggy tops on the school run xx


----------



## JoWantsABaby

After my mmc in February I'm getting a private scan this time - I've booked it for when I'll be 7+2 which is 2 weeks tomorrow.
Even this feels like ages away. Had a proper meltdown this morning, was crying loads and kept telling my dh I was sure this preg was gonna end in mc. So emotional

Now I've got it in my head that I should go for a scan at 6+2 which dh says is silly, we'll get more into if we left it a week later and 'a week is nothing' aargh every day feels like a lifetime.
What do u guys think? Wait it out or scan early and risk not seeing much and still having to go back for another scan a week or so later? I just keep thinking how amazing it would be to see a hb next week (I know this doesn't 100% guarantee a successful preg but mc risk does fall a lot then)

Any opinion welcome! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow, how insensitive of your MIL mummy to be :hugs: none of our family knew about our mc's, which I'm not quite glad about because if anyone said anything like that to me I wouldn't be held accountable for my actions :grr::rofl:

I've still got a few of my maternity jeggings from dd2's pregnancy so will have to fish those out soon because I'm already soooo bloated. Mrs humphreys I'm sure it's just because it's your 4th, hopefully not more than 1 in there unless that's what you want!? They say you show quicker and quicker with each pregnancy, something about stomach muscles already being stretched!

It's been another lovely day here and it was my friend's bday, she had a BBQ so we all went round there and ate lots of food and the kids got to run around and tire themselves out. She knows I'm pregnant but nobody else there did so I was quite stealthy and just drunk lemonade, hoping nobody would ask me if I wanted a refill :lol: someone did ask what I was drinking and I just muttered a white wine spritzer and walked off :rofl: think I got away with it! I'm absolutely shattered now... Could easily lie down and sleep for a week x


----------



## JoWantsABaby

SadakoS said:


> Yes, I'm a pharmacy person and pretty much the only antibiotic you shouldn't drink with is metronidazole, because it makes you sick. You if you have nausea you could say you tested it the night before and you're still feeling ill :haha:

Very crafty, love the added end bit about trying alcohol night before!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

JoWantsABaby said:


> After my mmc in February I'm getting a private scan this time - I've booked it for when I'll be 7+2 which is 2 weeks tomorrow.
> Even this feels like ages away. Had a proper meltdown this morning, was crying loads and kept telling my dh I was sure this preg was gonna end in mc. So emotional
> 
> Now I've got it in my head that I should go for a scan at 6+2 which dh says is silly, we'll get more into if we left it a week later and 'a week is nothing' aargh every day feels like a lifetime.
> What do u guys think? Wait it out or scan early and risk not seeing much and still having to go back for another scan a week or so later? I just keep thinking how amazing it would be to see a hb next week (I know this doesn't 100% guarantee a successful preg but mc risk does fall a lot then)
> 
> Any opinion welcome! X

A week seems ages to us, especially after mc's and men don't understand :dohh: but if you can try and hold off, I would. Just because you'll be guaranteed to see a heartbeat at 7w (you still may after 6 too but there'll be one 100% just a week later) and there'll be more to see :) but totally up to you hun, if all they do is just measurements to confirm bean is growing fine then I'm sure that alone will put your mind at rest :flower: x


----------



## lj2245

Ehh...yeah...I'm still wearing my maternity clothes from my last pregnancy :blush::wacko::blush:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

ttc_lolly said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> After my mmc in February I'm getting a private scan this time - I've booked it for when I'll be 7+2 which is 2 weeks tomorrow.
> Even this feels like ages away. Had a proper meltdown this morning, was crying loads and kept telling my dh I was sure this preg was gonna end in mc. So emotional
> 
> Now I've got it in my head that I should go for a scan at 6+2 which dh says is silly, we'll get more into if we left it a week later and 'a week is nothing' aargh every day feels like a lifetime.
> What do u guys think? Wait it out or scan early and risk not seeing much and still having to go back for another scan a week or so later? I just keep thinking how amazing it would be to see a hb next week (I know this doesn't 100% guarantee a successful preg but mc risk does fall a lot then)
> 
> Any opinion welcome! X
> 
> A week seems ages to us, especially after mc's and men don't understand :dohh: but if you can try and hold off, I would. Just because you'll be guaranteed to see a heartbeat at 7w (you still may after 6 too but there'll be one 100% just a week later) and there'll be more to see :) but totally up to you hun, if all they do is just measurements to confirm bean is growing fine then I'm sure that alone will put your mind at rest :flower: xClick to expand...

Thank you ducky! I know deep down the sensible plan would be to leave til 7 weeks but will mull it over - seem to have lots of mood swings recently and can't make decisions! X :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yeah very insensitive :growlmad:

Jo - I'd try hold off if you can, but if you really feel you need too, then go for it, men don't quite understand sometimes Hun but it's important you do what you feel is right :hugs:xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oooo no Definatly not twins! Haha I mean if it is it is but ideally just the 1, I think 4's a nice round number.


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Can't believe this group is 47 pages long... What the hell is it gonna be in 8 months' time??! The whole site may crash!


----------



## SadakoS

Well I tested today and had no progression from Saturday - although my wee was very pale this time and was much stronger on Sat. I'm hoping this has made a difference. It's still a nice dark line, on a cheap mid-flow test.


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Can't believe this group is 47 pages long... What the hell is it gonna be in 8 months' time??! The whole site may crash!

:rofl:


----------



## Luvspnk31

So....tired today. Ended up with about 3 1/2 hrs of sleep, house is a mess and trying to find the energy to clean, lol. 

Wonder how shilo is doing???

Before my mmc in Jan, the ladies in the august group started a secret fb page. Anyone like that idea??


----------



## Mummy to be x

Luvspnk31 said:


> So....tired today. Ended up with about 3 1/2 hrs of sleep, house is a mess and trying to find the energy to clean, lol.
> 
> Wonder how shilo is doing???
> 
> Before my mmc in Jan, the ladies in the august group started a secret fb page. Anyone like that idea??

Yeah I was wondering about shilo too.


I don't really go on fb so it wouldn't be much use to me unfortunately :(


----------



## Hellymay83

Evening ladies, how are we all?

I've got pinchy cramps tonight, been asleep most of the afternoon, so tired.
:sleep:


----------



## ab75

I'm not on fb either. Lol this thread does move super fast. I love it xx


----------



## ab75

Evening helly, i feel sick but my own fault lol,had my dinner and a big bag of walkers sensations!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

JoWantsABaby said:


> Thank you ducky! I know deep down the sensible plan would be to leave til 7 weeks but will mull it over - seem to have lots of mood swings recently and can't make decisions! X :hugs:

Yeah have a think about it and then decide... You still have at least a couple of weeks anyway so see how you feel once you get a little closer to the booked scan, and hopefully they'll have slots left for the following week if you change your mind :) I'm going to put my request for a booking in appt tomorrow, and when the mw calls I'm going to ask if I can get an early scan in for reassurance after my mc's. Worst she can say is no :lol: if I can't then I'll get a private one booked in and I'll be stuck in the same predicament as you! Waiting until I'm just over 6 weeks is manageable, but for some reason that week later seems like a whole lifetime away :rofl:



mrs.humphreys said:


> Oooo no Definatly not twins! Haha I mean if it is it is but ideally just the 1, I think 4's a nice round number.

4 is definitely a good number :) I'm weird and think I'd like to end my reproducing haha:) on an even number! OH says I can get that right out of my head :rofl: we'll see!



JoWantsABaby said:


> Can't believe this group is 47 pages long... What the hell is it gonna be in 8 months' time??! The whole site may crash!

I know! This is what happens when you get a group of women together with one common interest... Especially when it's pregnancy/baby related! :lol:



SadakoS said:


> Well I tested today and had no progression from Saturday - although my wee was very pale this time and was much stronger on Sat. I'm hoping this has made a difference. It's still a nice dark line, on a cheap mid-flow test.

I'm sure it's just that your pee was diluted hun :hugs: Maybe retest later but hold for a few hours before hand? Or you could not take the advice of a POAS pusher and just step away from the tests :rofl:



Luvspnk31 said:


> So....tired today. Ended up with about 3 1/2 hrs of sleep, house is a mess and trying to find the energy to clean, lol.
> 
> Wonder how shilo is doing???
> 
> Before my mmc in Jan, the ladies in the august group started a secret fb page. Anyone like that idea??

That's a fab idea, I wouldn't mind joining one but I am probably on here a lot more than Facebook!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi Helly I'm good today, treated myself to new clothes this afternoon. I'm in bed now so tired and my head is so sore, worst head ache ever! Anyone else suffering with headache?


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Evening helly, i feel sick but my own fault lol,had my dinner and a big bag of walkers sensations!!

Mmm I love those crisps, I can eat a whole bag of the chilli ones but they repeat on me and I throw them up a few hours later, still love them though :haha:


----------



## SCgirl

i've got bad headaches and horrible dizzyness, but i think that's just the progesterone i'm taking...


----------



## Penguin14

Hi ladies, can I join in? Just got my BFP last week at 13 dpo after 14 cycles of TTC #1!! :happydance: 
My story is I'm 37 & DH is 35 and I had an undiagnosed thyroid problem that was only picked up after we for got referred to a fertility specialist...started taking medication after AF last month &....boom....pregnant! Im absolutely stunned & hoping it lasts as we never even had a hint of a BFP before!
EDD is 8th of January :thumbup:


----------



## ab75

Lol it was the chilli ones,wish i hadn't had so many now tho!! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Penguin14 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in? Just got my BFP last week at 13 dpo after 14 cycles of TTC #1!! :happydance:
> My story is I'm 37 & DH is 35 and I had an undiagnosed thyroid problem that was only picked up after we for got referred to a fertility specialist...started taking medication after AF last month &....boom....pregnant! Im absolutely stunned & hoping it lasts as we never even had a hint of a BFP before!
> EDD is 8th of January :thumbup:

Of course! Welcome and congrats :dance: fantastic news, I'm so glad you got your long awaited bfp!

On the topic of crisps.... I may or may not have eaten a huge share bag of lightly salted Doritos with the nacho cheese dip by myself yesterday :shock: :blush: I just can't stop eating! It's really no wonder I'm so bloated and can't hold my stomach in for longer than 2 seconds :haha:


----------



## Penguin14

Thanks Lolly!! Here's to a H&H 9 months to all of us!


----------



## ab75

Hi penguin. Congratulations.
Lol,glad its not just me lolly xx


----------



## Katy78

I'm one of the older ones too. 36 in July.

Today's tests (top is OPK, bottom two are HPTs).
https://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr311/katyazib/2014-05-05215259.jpg

I can feel puke in my throat for the first time this evening :happydance:! Hehe, what joys we have...

I have a FB account, created for an old BnB group so I don't mind either way.


----------



## Penguin14

Thank you ab75! On the subject of crisps, managed to finish of a large bag of cheese Doritos today with guacamole...so glad I'm not the only one eating insanely! :haha:


----------



## SadakoS

Welcome Penguin!

I did an OPK earlier too because I have no ICs, and it was the strongest line I've seen :thumbup:


----------



## Shilo

Mummy to be x said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> So....tired today. Ended up with about 3 1/2 hrs of sleep, house is a mess and trying to find the energy to clean, lol.
> 
> Wonder how shilo is doing???
> 
> Before my mmc in Jan, the ladies in the august group started a secret fb page. Anyone like that idea??
> 
> Yeah I was wondering about shilo too.
> 
> 
> I don't really go on fb so it wouldn't be much use to me unfortunately :(Click to expand...

Thanks for wondering about me :hugs:

I went in for my beta this morning and they said depending on how busy the lab is, I'd get the results today or in the morning. Looking like it'll be in the morning. I called about 2 hours ago and they said that they weren't in yet. I haven't bought anymore frers cause they stress me out but I've still got lines on some cheap Walmart tests. Faint, but there. No more bleeding. I go back for another beta on Wednesday to see if the HCG is doubling how it should or not.


----------



## 0203

Everything is crossed for you shilo

I went out for dinner with dh this evening and I'm hungry again! Also felt a bit sick earlier for the first time, it made me very excited haha


----------



## Penguin14

Hi Katy & SadakoS! 

Can I share my line progression with you all? Bottom one is a test I did at 13 DPO and top one is the one I did yesterday at 17 DPO! It's making me hopeful 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I can't stop eating today but then my dizziness returned again, only for an hour so it's better then last week when it was on and off all day, I'm Definatly "feeling" pregnant tonight, I don't know how to describe it & I know it sound silly but I really do, my stomach Definatly feels different I can't believe it's been 1week today since we got our bfp!! It's gone really fast I hope the next 2 weeks go as fast, midwife 2weeks on Wednesday & hopefully I'll find out my date for my scan I can't wait xx


----------



## Pix

Hello Ladies! I feel so behind you all!!! 
I hope everyone is doing well! I'll catch up and skip through in a moment!

Just got my second beta in and it was well over 3,000! 3,533 to be exact. She assured me it was ok. So I won't start panicking and researching... Yet. I feel like it is all becoming real.

Sticky dust to all!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

That's fab Hun congratulations xxx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Praying for u Shilo!! 
We can hold off on FB since most of us spend more time on here. We can revisit if more get interested. 

Feeling a little better tonight. Mentally I def feel better since cleaning a little. My house is far from perfect with 4 kids running around, but I get totally stressed out when it goes to far!!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Shilo-hoping you get good results on your betas

Ladies, I'm a little worried today. I've been having cramping since I got my BFP, which I know is normal. Today however, when I went to the bathroom at work, I noticed I had some brown spotting and a little bit of brown on the toilet paper:( No red. Once I got home, I went to the bathroom again,wiped, and nothing. I did a CM check and it was clear. My lower back hurts like hell today. Thoughts? I did end up sending a message to my doctor's office to see if there's reason for concern. I seem to be in the mood for food again, which concerns me because for the past few days I haven't been very interested in eating.


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrsstrezy said:


> Shilo-hoping you get good results on your betas
> 
> Ladies, I'm a little worried today. I've been having cramping since I got my BFP, which I know is normal. Today however, when I went to the bathroom at work, I noticed I had some brown spotting and a little bit of brown on the toilet paper:( No red. Once I got home, I went to the bathroom again,wiped, and nothing. I did a CM check and it was clear. My lower back hurts like hell today. Thoughts? I did end up sending a message to my doctor's office to see if there's reason for concern. I seem to be in the mood for food again, which concerns me because for the past few days I haven't been very interested in eating.

Spotting in early pregnancy is very common, more than we think but if your worried id definitely get checked out. Let us know how you get on I'm sure everything will be fine :) fx!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Shilo - I have everything crossed for you. Keep us posted with any news Hun. Xx

Penguin - welcome! And huge congratulations on your BFP!! :happydance:

I'm loving all these tests with fab progression ladies :happydance: I Also don't feel as bad for stuffing my face everyday now, it's great to know I'm not the only one ;)


----------



## SCgirl

have any of y'all been losing weight? I've got some extra pounds on me, but every time I've gotten a bfp, I start losing weight. I think I'm down ~4lbs since Friday... I know it has something to do with hormones, maybe getting all the excess water out of my system?

I know it's not a problem with appetite- I'm loving food right now!


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl said:


> have any of y'all been losing weight? I've got some extra pounds on me, but every time I've gotten a bfp, I start losing weight. I think I'm down ~4lbs since Friday... I know it has something to do with hormones, maybe getting all the excess water out of my system?
> 
> I know it's not a problem with appetite- I'm loving food right now!

The last time I weighed my self was just a couple days after my BFP and I had the shock of my life at how much weight i had gained over a few months :blush:

I Dearnt weigh myself again :haha:


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey Ladies.

Today wasn't a bad day. I noticed how when I was brushing my teeth I kinda felt like I had to throw up :). Didn't really have an appetite either. I could so tell im preggers because I have changed lol. Today I seen a old friend who is also preggers and asked me if I am further along because I look soo big lol. I swear that is the million dollar question for me and oh ahhaha. 


Shilo hope everything goes well for you. Try and take it easy and keep faith.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Progression pics are fun!!! This is the last ones, lol. I've taken a total of 18 tests and spent 88.00 this time!! Ahhhhh!!!! DH won't be in on that little secret!! It's time to stop though. 

Honestly, I wish I were having more symptoms. Just tired, which could also be because of my thyroid disease, and diarrhea (tmi, I know) which could be cause of my magnesium supplement. A little bbs soreness or nausea would be somewhat welcome!! I know I'm crazy, but with all my other pg's, I felt something!! Even my mmc, my bbs were sooo... Sore from about 7-8 dpo, and didn't stop for several weeks after the mc. 

On another note, I need to find a new OB. Mine is moving to Colorado, and I could just go to another in the practice, but the only other one I've had any experience with is the one who I switched from, lol. She was completely competent , but always sooooo... Rushed. And, she delivered 3 of mine, the first, she BARELY made it. I mean, the nurse was steriled-gloved sitting at the end of the bed just WAITING for him to pop out, lol. Didn't even have to push. ( he was my 2nd). My dd, she actually didn't make the delivery. She came so fast, the nurse delivered her, didn't even have time to break the bed down!! My last, she was still my dr, but the on call delivered him. 
Anyway, normally I would ask for recommendations on Facebook, but can't really do that right now, lol.

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

I'm a dork, forgot to post my pic!!! Pg brain already!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 20


----------



## youngmamttc

Lovely progression! I'm all out of tests so noooo more for me lol xxx


----------



## Tui

Hi there. Hope you don't mind another. Just had my :bfp: confirmed by the doctor. 12dpo = 66 hcg. Very excited.

I'm 38, DH is 42 and this is our first. Been ttc since January so this was cycle number four. 

No idea what I'm doing so hopefully you girls can guide me right along with you :hugs:

Coming over from a very lucky May group thread - hi ab75 and shilo xx

Calling my due date 15th January.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Tui said:


> Hi there. Hope you don't mind another. Just had my :bfp: confirmed by the doctor. 12dpo = 66 hcg. Very excited.
> 
> I'm 38, DH is 42 and this is our first. Been ttc since January so this was cycle number four.
> 
> No idea what I'm doing so hopefully you girls can guide me right along with you :hugs:
> 
> Coming over from a very lucky May group thread - hi ab75 and shilo xx


Congrats and welcome!! :hi: 
Ask anything, we're pretty open, probably too much, lol. Happy & healthy 9 months!! :)


----------



## ab75

Hi Tui, glad you joined up and congratulations again xx
Shilo,fingers crossed for you xx
mrstrezy,spotting is normal,altho it doesn't stop us freaking out xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi tui welcome and big congratulations on your BFP! :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Luvspnk31 said:


> I'm a dork, forgot to post my pic!!! Pg brain already!!

Great progression, look at that last one, super dark! :happydance:


----------



## Tui

Shilo how are you? Just read back a bit.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui said:


> Hi there. Hope you don't mind another. Just had my :bfp: confirmed by the doctor. 12dpo = 66 hcg. Very excited.
> 
> I'm 38, DH is 42 and this is our first. Been ttc since January so this was cycle number four.
> 
> No idea what I'm doing so hopefully you girls can guide me right along with you :hugs:
> 
> Coming over from a very lucky May group thread - hi ab75 and shilo xx
> 
> Calling my due date 15th January.

CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp: :hugs: <3
Hope you have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Penguin14

Mummy to be x said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> have any of y'all been losing weight? I've got some extra pounds on me, but every time I've gotten a bfp, I start losing weight. I think I'm down ~4lbs since Friday... I know it has something to do with hormones, maybe getting all the excess water out of my system?
> 
> I know it's not a problem with appetite- I'm loving food right now!
> 
> The last time I weighed my self was just a couple days after my BFP and I had the shock of my life at how much weight i had gained over a few months :blush:
> 
> I Dearnt weigh myself again :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks Mummy - so glad to be here! 

Am with you on not weighing myself - I scared myself when I hopped on the scales this weekend.... :blush:


----------



## Penguin14

Tui said:


> Hi there. Hope you don't mind another. Just had my :bfp: confirmed by the doctor. 12dpo = 66 hcg. Very excited.
> 
> I'm 38, DH is 42 and this is our first. Been ttc since January so this was cycle number four.
> 
> No idea what I'm doing so hopefully you girls can guide me right along with you :hugs:
> 
> Coming over from a very lucky May group thread - hi ab75 and shilo xx
> 
> Calling my due date 15th January.

Welcome Tui! Congrats on your :bfp:!!


----------



## ab75

Progression pics. First 2 12dpo,14dpo and 16dpo on tesco cheapies xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Shilo said:


> Thanks for wondering about me :hugs:
> 
> I went in for my beta this morning and they said depending on how busy the lab is, I'd get the results today or in the morning. Looking like it'll be in the morning. I called about 2 hours ago and they said that they weren't in yet. I haven't bought anymore frers cause they stress me out but I've still got lines on some cheap Walmart tests. Faint, but there. No more bleeding. I go back for another beta on Wednesday to see if the HCG is doubling how it should or not.

I have everything crossed that your levels are rising nicely :hugs: no more bleeding is a good sign, hopefully it was just a bit of lining coming away from your bean getting snuggled in tightly :flower: x



Penguin14 said:


> Hi Katy & SadakoS!
> 
> Can I share my line progression with you all? Bottom one is a test I did at 13 DPO and top one is the one I did yesterday at 17 DPO! It's making me hopeful

Fantastic progression! :happydance:



Pix said:


> Hello Ladies! I feel so behind you all!!!
> I hope everyone is doing well! I'll catch up and skip through in a moment!
> 
> Just got my second beta in and it was well over 3,000! 3,533 to be exact. She assured me it was ok. So I won't start panicking and researching... Yet. I feel like it is all becoming real.
> 
> Sticky dust to all!

Wow that's a brilliant result! :wohoo:



mrsstrezy said:


> Shilo-hoping you get good results on your betas
> 
> Ladies, I'm a little worried today. I've been having cramping since I got my BFP, which I know is normal. Today however, when I went to the bathroom at work, I noticed I had some brown spotting and a little bit of brown on the toilet paper:( No red. Once I got home, I went to the bathroom again,wiped, and nothing. I did a CM check and it was clear. My lower back hurts like hell today. Thoughts? I did end up sending a message to my doctor's office to see if there's reason for concern. I seem to be in the mood for food again, which concerns me because for the past few days I haven't been very interested in eating.

The cramping is normal lovely :hugs: I think as long as it's old blood and not fresh, you should be fine. Maybe just a bit of old lining or your breakthrough bleed just making it's way out. Definitely speak to your doctor though, if only to ease your worries :flower:



SCgirl said:


> have any of y'all been losing weight? I've got some extra pounds on me, but every time I've gotten a bfp, I start losing weight. I think I'm down ~4lbs since Friday... I know it has something to do with hormones, maybe getting all the excess water out of my system?
> 
> I know it's not a problem with appetite- I'm loving food right now!

I wish! I'm up 3lbs which I know isn't the end of the world, but I'd previously just lost 1st 9lb dieting pre-bfp, so wanted to avoid weight gain so early on :dohh: I lost weight with DD's pregnancy, I was lighter than my pre-preg weight after birth! I doubt it's going happen again this time though, not with the way I'm filling my face anyway :lol:



Luvspnk31 said:


> I'm a dork, forgot to post my pic!!! Pg brain already!!

Beautiful lines! :dance:



Tui said:


> Hi there. Hope you don't mind another. Just had my :bfp: confirmed by the doctor. 12dpo = 66 hcg. Very excited.
> 
> I'm 38, DH is 42 and this is our first. Been ttc since January so this was cycle number four.
> 
> No idea what I'm doing so hopefully you girls can guide me right along with you :hugs:
> 
> Coming over from a very lucky May group thread - hi ab75 and shilo xx
> 
> Calling my due date 15th January.

Hi Tui :wave: welcome to the group and huge congrats!



ab75 said:


> Progression pics. First 2 12dpo,14dpo and 16dpo on tesco cheapies xx
> View attachment 761793

Wohoo progression! :yipee:

Morning/evening ladies :hi: all caught up! I hope everyone's ok?

Off to the doctor's today to put in my request for the mw and to pick up my maternity notes.... I'm unbelievably excited! :headspin: I am so tired, could've easily gone to bed at 7pm yesterday, but I decided to stay up until 10.30 with OH and I was up for 6.45am to do the school run and I honestly could do with some matchsticks for my eyes :sleep: how is it possible to be this tired!? I never had it with my daughters' pregnancies and I'd always think women in first tri complaining of tiredness were putting it on..... So I guess this is what karma feels like :haha:


----------



## Hellymay83

Morning ladies, here's my progression lines.

10dpo, 13dpo,16dpo and today 22dpo
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2014-05-06 09_16_22.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies beautiful progression lines!!! I definitely feel sticky beans coming along :happydance:

I've not had chance to read everything I'm studying in college today but il manage to catch up later :)

How are we all today? 

My boobs feel less sore today :( anyone else? Worrying has started!


----------



## SCgirl

Here's another tmi post- i was woken up last night by THE WORST gas pains. I thought I was going to throw up, went back and forth between sweating and chills (no fever), got super dizzy so laid in child's pose on the bathroom floor for ~15 min until I could get up for a glass of water and anti-gas meds! It was horrible- hoping everything's still ok- temp is still up and no blood, so fx.

Hopefully this morning I'll be getting the results from yesterday's hcg/progesterone test. Another hcg test tomorrow. The doc was in shock when I said I'd gotten a bfp. I'd told her before that I get pregnant easily- just can't keep it!


----------



## youngmamttc

my 3rd time doing this and the stretching cramps still worry me! love pregnancy but hate the panic that comes with it xx


----------



## ab75

Youngmam,i have stretchy cramps today too. Don't know how many times i've been to toilet to check all is ok lol xx


----------



## SCgirl

I work at a school, so went to the nurse and asked about intestinal issues last night. She took my blood pressure and it's 150/100. What the heck- i know i'm stressed, but can it cause that? This isn't good...


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies 
Well I've been out shopping & bought some bigger clothes yay!!
But then when I got back I phoned the hospital to see if my scan appointment had been arranged & they've not even received the referal yet!! I'm so angry with my midwife for not sending it!! So I've phoned to speak to my midwife & she's in a meeting so I've left a message for her to phone back & I'm going to demand that she makes me an appointment ASAP I can't wait weeks & weeks to find out how far I am! & I'm worrying now as I've had to go for more blood tests as my liver function test has come back very high which can happen in pregnancy but apparently is more common in multiples!! As twins run on both mine & hubby's side I'm getting abit panicky now so I want my scan to find out for definate x


----------



## ab75

Oooohhhh mrs, i hope you get your scan soon so you can find out how many are in there! I would love twins,but maybe if this was my 1st preg and not baby number 3!! Xx


----------



## ab75

I got cd14 and cd21 bloods done last cycle as doc wanted to check things after my cp(and after complaint letter). Phoned,again,to get results of my progesterone test and results have been back since fri but are with the doc who isn't in today,wtf!! To phone after 2pm to see if the duty doc has looked at them!!


----------



## KrissyKris22

Welcome and congrats Tui :)


----------



## KrissyKris22

Good morning Ladies. I'm currently on my way to work. I'm showing alil more than last week. So let's see if anyone asks me lol. 

Have a good day yall :)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yeh twins would be good for a 1st pregnancy but with3 boys already I'll seriously have my hands full!! X


----------



## KrissyKris22

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies
> Well I've been out shopping & bought some bigger clothes yay!!
> But then when I got back I phoned the hospital to see if my scan appointment had been arranged & they've not even received the referal yet!! I'm so angry with my midwife for not sending it!! So I've phoned to speak to my midwife & she's in a meeting so I've left a message for her to phone back & I'm going to demand that she makes me an appointment ASAP I can't wait weeks & weeks to find out how far I am! & I'm worrying now as I've had to go for more blood tests as my liver function test has come back very high which can happen in pregnancy but apparently is more common in multiples!! As twins run on both mine & hubby's side I'm getting abit panicky now so I want my scan to find out for definate x

that's crazy they haven't gotten your referral yet. Hopefully soon tho. I'm anxious to see how many I nay have as well and how far along I could be. Ahh the joys of being preggers:)


----------



## Hellymay83

I haven't even been able to book my booking appointment yet, it's next Monday which will make me 6 weeks , won't see my midwife until 9 weeks (they come 3 weeks after go appt) so probably won't get a 12 week scan until around 14 weeks now. I'm trying not to let it get to me but since my previous pg ended in mc I'd have thought they'd have been a bit more accommodating for me.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hellymay83 said:


> I haven't even been able to book my booking appointment yet, it's next Monday which will make me 6 weeks , won't see my midwife until 9 weeks (they come 3 weeks after go appt) so probably won't get a 12 week scan until around 14 weeks now. I'm trying not to let it get to me but since my previous pg ended in mc I'd have thought they'd have been a bit more accommodating for me.

I'd of thought so too, my best friend who's pregnant too has had 2 mc & has already had 3 scans with this 1, her last 1 being today at 9wks 3days, she now has to go back at 12wks for her dating scan, I'd dehinatly be asking for an appointment earlier then that, even if it's just for your own reasurance x


----------



## ab75

Helly, i'm going to doc on fri to see if i can get referred for early scan,but i doubt it. Why can't they see that we just want reassurance!?!
afm,progesterone levels are satisfactory,so hopefully this little nugget will stick around til jan xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

youngmamttc said:


> my 3rd time doing this and the stretching cramps still worry me! love pregnancy but hate the panic that comes with it xx

I hear you!! This is my 7th pg, 5th baby, and I still get worried!! 

Have to admit I had a bit of a freak out this morning! Realized I'm going to have 5 kiddos!!! I was talking to DH on the phone and started bawling, lol!! All I could think is, I'm on 3 hrs of sleep 2 nights in a row, and this baby isn't even here yet. Just feeling a bit overwhelmed this morning. I know most of how I feel is lack of sleep. Plz don't misunderstand, I am excited, just having a weak moment. :/


----------



## Luvspnk31

SCgirl said:


> I work at a school, so went to the nurse and asked about intestinal issues last night. She took my blood pressure and it's 150/100. What the heck- i know i'm stressed, but can it cause that? This isn't good...

Have u called u dr? Honestly, could just be a momentary jump. I would def call though. Maybe the nurse would be willing to check it for a few mornings to see if it stays up?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow Luvspnk, I'm sure 1 more on top of 4 will be a walk in the park! I'm freaking out a little at having 3, but mostly hoping this baby's a little easier than what DD2 was!

Mrs humphreys that's awful the scan wasn't booked yet, hopefully your mw can get that sorted ASAP :flower:

My one and only symptom (apart from gas :rofl:) is the exhaustion. Never had it before in my pregnancies so it's a new experience for me, I'm shattered! Here's my FRER today at 16dpo :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hellymay83

I've decided that if I don't get a scan until 14/15 weeks I'm going to push for an early one, if they won't give me one I'll go private at around 10 weeks. Hope you get your early referral xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Helly won't you get your dating/NT scan at 12w?


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies
> Well I've been out shopping & bought some bigger clothes yay!!
> But then when I got back I phoned the hospital to see if my scan appointment had been arranged & they've not even received the referal yet!! I'm so angry with my midwife for not sending it!! So I've phoned to speak to my midwife & she's in a meeting so I've left a message for her to phone back & I'm going to demand that she makes me an appointment ASAP I can't wait weeks & weeks to find out how far I am! & I'm worrying now as I've had to go for more blood tests as my liver function test has come back very high which can happen in pregnancy but apparently is more common in multiples!! As twins run on both mine & hubby's side I'm getting abit panicky now so I want my scan to find out for definate x

That's a bit rubbish if the MW, sorry Hun :hugs:

Ooh my goodness.....twins!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lolly - is your test line darker than the control line?!?! 

Helly- that is rubbish you should be getting a bit more support after what you've been through Hun, I'm seeing my MW Thursday and going to chat with her, after my last mc the nurse on epu said next time I'm pregnant early dating scan would be an option for me, this should be the case for you too xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yes it is!! All my friends are winding me up saying about twins/triplets :shock::wacko: I got my cbd 2-3 at 14 dpo too lol! :argh:


----------



## MissyX90

Just got my bfp not sure of due day but it's January last period was 13th april


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> Yes it is!! All my friends are winding me up saying about twins/triplets :shock::wacko: I got my cbd 2-3 at 14 dpo too lol! :argh:

Oh my goodness,that's amazing!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

MissyX90 said:


> Just got my bfp not sure of due day but it's January last period was 13th april

Congratulations and welcome over. :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissyX90 said:


> Just got my bfp not sure of due day but it's January last period was 13th april

Congratulations!! <3 and welcome to the group! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

MissyX90 said:


> Just got my bfp not sure of due day but it's January last period was 13th april

Welcome and congrats! Were your cycles a regular 28 days long usually? If so your mw will put you at an EDD of 18th Jan, making you just 3 weeks pregnant. That's an impressive time to get a bfp!



Mummy to be x said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is!! All my friends are winding me up saying about twins/triplets :shock::wacko: I got my cbd 2-3 at 14 dpo too lol! :argh:
> 
> Oh my goodness,that's amazing!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Amazing line, not so much amazing if it's twins :rofl: I don't think I could cope!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'd LOVE twins but then again I only have one child at the moment, I'm so excited to see your outcome :oneofeach: :haha:


----------



## gemgem77

Hi ladies hope your all feeling ok.

I called the mw this morning and she asked me to call back im 2weeks and they'll book me in for my first appointment? ? They've never done that before always booked me in over the phone to you think it's because I had a mc?

Also I'm only 4weeks tomorrow and I've been as sick as a dog today not actually thrown up but felt like I will all day and soooo tired!! Are you all feeling like this? X


----------



## Katy78

Welcome to the group, new preggos!

Nothing much going on here. I don't feel any different, except for some reassuring symptoms. Going to the mall today and it'll be hard not to buy anything for the baby. I've been looking at tiny onesies for months now.
What I will get, is another digital. I want that 3+.


----------



## Beaned up

Hello everyone :wave:

so im 5 weeks today - tried for almost 6 years, had a natural :bfp: yesterday :shock: due January 6th 2015


----------



## Shilo

I just heard back about my beta and at 12DPO it was a 20. They seemed concerned and said that's kind of low :( I go back tomorrow for a 2nd beta. I am so nervous and worried.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Shilo said:


> I just heard back about my beta and at 12DPO it was a 20. They seemed concerned and said that's kind of low :( I go back tomorrow for a 2nd beta. I am so nervous and worried.

:hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed tightly for you Hun xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

gemgem77 said:


> Hi ladies hope your all feeling ok.
> 
> I called the mw this morning and she asked me to call back im 2weeks and they'll book me in for my first appointment? ? They've never done that before always booked me in over the phone to you think it's because I had a mc?
> 
> Also I'm only 4weeks tomorrow and I've been as sick as a dog today not actually thrown up but felt like I will all day and soooo tired!! Are you all feeling like this? X

It could be because your only four weeks Hun, my MW doesn't usually see you until 7 weeks, I'm with you on the tiredness can't wait for bed! :sleep:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beaned up said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> so im 5 weeks today - tried for almost 6 years, had a natural :bfp: yesterday :shock: due January 6th 2015

Congratulations on that BFP !!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SadakoS

Welcome to the new people, and congrats! 

Shiloh, I'm sorry you're going through all this worry, and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

I've been feeling a bit sick all day today but i can't decide if that's pg hormones or the fact I've got a really important job interview tomorrow and I'm bricking it!! :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

SadakoS said:


> Welcome to the new people, and congrats!
> 
> Shiloh, I'm sorry you're going through all this worry, and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> I've been feeling a bit sick all day today but i can't decide if that's pg hormones or the fact I've got a really important job interview tomorrow and I'm bricking it!! :haha:

Good luck with your job interview! :) can I be cheeky and ask what job your going for? :haha: I hope everything goes well for you. X


----------



## ttc_lolly

gemgem77 said:


> Hi ladies hope your all feeling ok.
> 
> I called the mw this morning and she asked me to call back im 2weeks and they'll book me in for my first appointment? ? They've never done that before always booked me in over the phone to you think it's because I had a mc?
> 
> Also I'm only 4weeks tomorrow and I've been as sick as a dog today not actually thrown up but felt like I will all day and soooo tired!! Are you all feeling like this? X

Agreed, probably because you're only 4w today :) I put in my mw request today but she won't ring me until I'm 6ish weeks and then I'll get my booking in appt around 8w :thumbup: x



Beaned up said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> so im 5 weeks today - tried for almost 6 years, had a natural :bfp: yesterday :shock: due January 6th 2015

Yaaaay welcome and congrats! :yipee:



Shilo said:


> I just heard back about my beta and at 12DPO it was a 20. They seemed concerned and said that's kind of low :( I go back tomorrow for a 2nd beta. I am so nervous and worried.

Everything crossed for you sweetie x



SadakoS said:


> Welcome to the new people, and congrats!
> 
> Shiloh, I'm sorry you're going through all this worry, and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> I've been feeling a bit sick all day today but i can't decide if that's pg hormones or the fact I've got a really important job interview tomorrow and I'm bricking it!! :haha:

Eeeek good luck at the interview! Try not to throw up on the interviewer :haha:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Well I've still not had a call back off my midwife :-( so that's another call she'll be getting tomorrow, I've had quite a lot of dizziness today & headache guessing it's all the hormones running round so I thought while I felt abit rubbish I'd do my last test just to make sure everything was ok, 17dpo (maybe??) today & just tested now, evening urine isn't normally the best for me, normally around lunchtime I test better but I'm quite happy with this & there's definate progression since Saturdays test at 14dpo x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mummy to be x

That test looks great :happydance: can you change MW? I can't believe she's not called you back yet x :nope:


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Well I've still not had a call back off my midwife :-( so that's another call she'll be getting tomorrow, I've had quite a lot of dizziness today & headache guessing it's all the hormones running round so I thought while I felt abit rubbish I'd do my last test just to make sure everything was ok, 17dpo (maybe??) today & just tested now, evening urine isn't normally the best for me, normally around lunchtime I test better but I'm quite happy with this & there's definate progression since Saturdays test at 14dpo x

Ooooh that is really dark!


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Tui said:


> Hi there. Hope you don't mind another. Just had my :bfp: confirmed by the doctor. 12dpo = 66 hcg. Very excited.
> 
> I'm 38, DH is 42 and this is our first. Been ttc since January so this was cycle number four.
> 
> No idea what I'm doing so hopefully you girls can guide me right along with you :hugs:
> 
> Coming over from a very lucky May group thread - hi ab75 and shilo xx
> 
> Calling my due date 15th January.

Yay! Congrats and welcome! :happydance:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

MissyX90 said:


> Just got my bfp not sure of due day but it's January last period was 13th april

Yay congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Welcome and congrats to all the new BFP 's!!!!! :hi: 

Shilo, praying for you!!

Called my endocrinologist to get in to check my thyroid levels. We believe that's what caused my mmc in jan, so super important to get in. I need to check into new OB' s too. Ugghh!! I hate picking new dr's!! I'm so picky, idk if it's the nurse side of me, but when it comes to my dr, I'm not easy to please!!


----------



## JoWantsABaby

ttc_lolly said:


> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my bfp not sure of due day but it's January last period was 13th april
> 
> Welcome and congrats! Were your cycles a regular 28 days long usually? If so your mw will put you at an EDD of 18th Jan, making you just 3 weeks pregnant. That's an impressive time to get a bfp!
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is!! All my friends are winding me up saying about twins/triplets :shock::wacko: I got my cbd 2-3 at 14 dpo too lol! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness,that's amazing!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing line, not so much amazing if it's twins :rofl: I don't think I could cope!!Click to expand...

I'd love twins too!! So exciting! When will u find out? (Sorry if you've already answered this somewhere else!) x


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Beaned up said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> so im 5 weeks today - tried for almost 6 years, had a natural :bfp: yesterday :shock: due January 6th 2015

Yay! Welcome and big congrats! :happydance:


----------



## MissyX90

JoWantsABaby said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my bfp not sure of due day but it's January last period was 13th april
> 
> Welcome and congrats! Were your cycles a regular 28 days long usually? If so your mw will put you at an EDD of 18th Jan, making you just 3 weeks pregnant. That's an impressive time to get a bfp!
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is!! All my friends are winding me up saying about twins/triplets :shock::wacko: I got my cbd 2-3 at 14 dpo too lol! :argh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness,that's amazing!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing line, not so much amazing if it's twins :rofl: I don't think I could cope!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love twins too!! So exciting! When will u find out? (Sorry if you've already answered this somewhere else!) xClick to expand...



Cycles are like 26 days positve opk on the 22nd of April positive on the 2nd may lol went to the docs and got blood taken hcg lvl is over 300


----------



## mrs.humphreys

There's only that midwife that goes to my doctors so at the minute no, luckily I already know I will be under a consultant due to having pre eclampsia with my 1st, going into early labour with my 2nd & 3rd & my 2nd stopping growing at 35 weeks so I will be seeing them more then an actual midwife so hopefully I won't have to put up with it too long.
I'm happy with that test, it's getting darker too & there's definate hook effect happening so I'm glad I did it, just wish I'd of done it at lunch like I normally do, pretty certain it's been even darker then but it's totally reassured me today xx


----------



## MissyX90

mrs.humphreys said:


> There's only that midwife that goes to my doctors so at the minute no, luckily I already know I will be under a consultant due to having pre eclampsia with my 1st, going into early labour with my 2nd & 3rd & my 2nd stopping growing at 35 weeks so I will be seeing them more then an actual midwife so hopefully I won't have to put up with it too long.
> I'm happy with that test, it's getting darker too & there's definate hook effect happening so I'm glad I did it, just wish I'd of done it at lunch like I normally do, pretty certain it's been even darker then but it's totally reassured me today xx

I test constantly just for reassurance lol


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Haha hubby said I wasn't allowed after getting my bfp as it'll just stress me out but I caved & bought a pack on Saturday as af was due & I started stressing incase it showed, I've used my last test now & I'm happy with the results I've got so I'm not buying anymore xx


----------



## ab75

Lol my hubby has just told me to stop testing as todays test was really dark......I might buy another twinpack at the end of the week, but sssssssssshhhhhhhhh, don't tell dh lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

How's everyone this evening? I'm in bed already :blush: so tired today :sleep:


----------



## MissyX90

Mummy to be x said:


> How's everyone this evening? I'm in bed already :blush: so tired today :sleep:

I'm exhausted lol need a holiday lol


----------



## KrissyKris22

Mummy to be x said:


> How's everyone this evening? I'm in bed already :blush: so tired today :sleep:

Hey I'm doing okk. Just got home from work. And im exhausted omg. I'm laying down resting until ds comes home from school.


----------



## Mummy to be x

A holiday that would be nice :) :thumbup:

Luckily it's night time here so DD is fast asleep in bed, been waiting for my chill out time all day :coffee:


----------



## KrissyKris22

Mummy to be x said:


> A holiday that would be nice :) :thumbup:
> 
> Luckily it's night time here so DD is fast asleep in bed, been waiting for my chill out time all day :coffee:

Lol I kno that's right. When ds gets home I'm gonna put a movie on for him or something so he can chill out lol. I'm soo tired I can really go to sleep as if its night time lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

KrissyKris22 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> A holiday that would be nice :) :thumbup:
> 
> Luckily it's night time here so DD is fast asleep in bed, been waiting for my chill out time all day :coffee:
> 
> Lol I kno that's right. When ds gets home I'm gonna put a movie on for him or something so he can chill out lol. I'm soo tired I can really go to sleep as if its night time lolClick to expand...

Take a little nap it can't harm :winkwink:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> How's everyone this evening? I'm in bed already :blush: so tired today :sleep:

I have been taking naps on and off all day :sleep:


----------



## 0203

I had a nap today too. Really struggled to get through work I kept switching from being really hungry to feeling a little sick and always feeling tired. I got kicked in the stomach this afternoon (I work in a school for children with special needs) It made me so scared even though I know everything is well protected in there.

Today is the furthest a long in pregnancy I have ever been, all others have been chemicals. Feeling good even though I have a long way still to go!


----------



## ttc_lolly

JoWantsABaby said:


> I'd love twins too!! So exciting! When will u find out? (Sorry if you've already answered this somewhere else!) x

I think twins as a first pregnancy/children would be fab, but I've heard having twins after singulars is haaaaard work! You have to change everything you know about routine/feeding/changing etc etc plus with older kids (that are only toddlers) to look after too... Arghh it makes me sweat just thinking about it :rofl: I don't think it's twins, but we are going to get an early reassurance scan at around 7w I think :) so we will soon know!



MissyX90 said:


> Cycles are like 26 days positve opk on the 22nd of April positive on the 2nd may lol went to the docs and got blood taken hcg lvl is over 300

Ahhh that'll explain it then, so you're 9dpo today... EDD will be the 18th by my calculations? 



Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone this evening? I'm in bed already :blush: so tired today :sleep:
> 
> I have been taking naps on and off all day :sleep:Click to expand...

Jealous! I've been wanting to nap all day :lol: DD1 was at school this morning, so a friend popped round for a catch up and a cuppa which was lovely but when DD2 went for her nap I really felt like asking my friend to leave so I could sleep too :rofl: that probably would've gone down like a house on fire!


----------



## ttc_lolly

0203 said:


> I had a nap today too. Really struggled to get through work I kept switching from being really hungry to feeling a little sick and always feeling tired. I got kicked in the stomach this afternoon (I work in a school for children with special needs) It made me so scared even though I know everything is well protected in there.
> 
> Today is the furthest a long in pregnancy I have ever been, all others have been chemicals. Feeling good even though I have a long way still to go!

I'm sure all is fine hun :hugs: bean will be well protected in there x

Fantastic! :wohoo: every little milestone should be celebrated, no matter how small :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 said:


> I had a nap today too. Really struggled to get through work I kept switching from being really hungry to feeling a little sick and always feeling tired. I got kicked in the stomach this afternoon (I work in a school for children with special needs) It made me so scared even though I know everything is well protected in there.
> 
> Today is the furthest a long in pregnancy I have ever been, all others have been chemicals. Feeling good even though I have a long way still to go!

I'm sorry this happened to you :hugs: but your right, everything is well protected in there right now :)

Congratulations on getting this far , you must feel relieved xx


----------



## SCgirl

0203- that's fantastic news! I just have to make it past next Wednesday- going to be paranoid at least until then! (I work at a school for kids with special needs too- got kicked in the stomach during my first pregnancy- scared me!)

After last night's pains, I had to go out and get more tests. Judging by progression (top is fmu yesterday, bottom is 3:30pm today/13dpo), things look ok...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beautiful progression SCgirl :happydance:


----------



## KrissyKris22

ttc_lolly said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> I'd love twins too!! So exciting! When will u find out? (Sorry if you've already answered this somewhere else!) x
> 
> I think twins as a first pregnancy/children would be fab, but I've heard having twins after singulars is haaaaard work! You have to change everything you know about routine/feeding/changing etc etc plus with older kids (that are only toddlers) to look after too... Arghh it makes me sweat just thinking about it :rofl: I don't think it's twins, but we are going to get an early reassurance scan at around 7w I think :) so we will soon know.
> 
> I hear what ya saying about twins. Everyone including oh thinks I could be having twins. But I'm hoping not lol. I want one kid at a time lol. Yess their double the blessing, but I can also jus imagine the craziness that comes with it. YIKES HAHAH.Click to expand...


----------



## KrissyKris22

Mummy to be x said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> A holiday that would be nice :) :thumbup:
> 
> Luckily it's night time here so DD is fast asleep in bed, been waiting for my chill out time all day :coffee:
> 
> Lol I kno that's right. When ds gets home I'm gonna put a movie on for him or something so he can chill out lol. I'm soo tired I can really go to sleep as if its night time lolClick to expand...
> 
> Take a little nap it can't harm :winkwink:Click to expand...

lol ima try. Hopefully ds lets me. Ima make me some cereal first tho lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl - beaaaautiful progression there!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Has anyone else got really itchy skin? It's driving me insane! :hissy:


----------



## 0203

Mummy to be x said:


> Has anyone else got really itchy skin? It's driving me insane! :hissy:

I do! Really annoying!


----------



## SMandel22

59 pages?????? Geez!!! What did I miss?? Hahaha!!!! I have some catching up to do, lol. I just wanted to let you ladies know that I got the first round of HCG blood work back. I'm 5 weeks, 4 days and my number was 9638!!!! I go back tomorrow for the second blood work test to make sure it's doing what it needs to be doing. I have to say, this it the first time it has really dawned on me that this IS happening. I couldn't mentally get on board that I'm pregnant. I know the tests said positive and all that, but I always had (and still do, but a little less now) that thought in the back of my mind that miscarriage is right around the corner. But these results really helped with putting those negative thoughts behind me!

I hope all you are doing wonderfully!!!!


----------



## SCgirl

I _finally_ got the results of yesterday afternoon's blood tests (at 12dpo)- hcg was 93, and progesterone was *79.8* ! The nurse said those were good numbers, and that the progesterone is actually a fantastic number! :happydance:

last time I had hcg monitored (december pregnancy), it was 11 at 11dpo, and 99 at 14 dpo, which was progressing well according to them- so i'm happy with 93 at 12dpo. (I never saw it get above 99- they had me come in just over a week later due to spotting, and it was down to 33.)
here's what makes me feel much better- progesterone at 11 dpo that time was 13.5 (and they said that was fine for that time)- so that's a huuuuge change. maybe all of these side effects from taking the pills will be worth it...

praying for good news after tomorrow's blood test (guess this means i'll hear thursday afternoon)


----------



## SadakoS

Mummy to be x said:


> Has anyone else got really itchy skin? It's driving me insane! :hissy:

I do, i've got a few lumps that look like insect bites or something and they're so itchy. I wondered if it's just my skin reacting differently with the pg hormones?

The job is a promotion where I work, I'm an aseptic pharmacy technician in an NHS hospital. I'm currently a band 4 and the interview is for a band 5 post.


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, thanks for the welcome. 

Still catching up, this thread moves so quick while I'm sleeping.

Hope you are all ok.

Shilo, fingers crossed everything is ok. Try not to worry.


----------



## MissyX90

SCgirl said:


> I _finally_ got the results of yesterday afternoon's blood tests (at 12dpo)- hcg was 93, and progesterone was *79.8* ! The nurse said those were good numbers, and that the progesterone is actually a fantastic number! :happydance:
> 
> last time I had hcg monitored (december pregnancy), it was 11 at 11dpo, and 99 at 14 dpo, which was progressing well according to them- so i'm happy with 93 at 12dpo. (I never saw it get above 99- they had me come in just over a week later due to spotting, and it was down to 33.)
> here's what makes me feel much better- progesterone at 11 dpo that time was 13.5 (and they said that was fine for that time)- so that's a huuuuge change. maybe all of these side effects from taking the pills will be worth it...
> 
> praying for good news after tomorrow's blood test (guess this means i'll hear thursday afternoon)


Not sure what hcg lvls are lol I'm 12 dpo apand my hcg came back over 300 is that good or bad I didn't ask just said am I pregnant they said yes lol


----------



## SCgirl

over 300? are you sure you're only 12dpo??? I'd say that's good- that's crazy high!


----------



## Tui

That seems high for 12dpo, are there twins in your family?


----------



## MissyX90

Tui said:


> That seems high for 12dpo, are there twins in your family?

Don't scare me don't think I could cope with twins omg does bromocriptine cause twins ? lol and yes I'm sure had a positive opk on the 23rd periods due the 9th had an internal on the 15th April the last day of my period and found out id pcos


----------



## Mummy to be x

SadakoS said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else got really itchy skin? It's driving me insane! :hissy:
> 
> I do, i've got a few lumps that look like insect bites or something and they're so itchy. I wondered if it's just my skin reacting differently with the pg hormones?
> 
> The job is a promotion where I work, I'm an aseptic pharmacy technician in an NHS hospital. I'm currently a band 4 and the interview is for a band 5 post.Click to expand...

Wishing you lots if luck. Hope it goes well :)


----------



## SadakoS

Has anyone heard of an Epi-No? https://www.epi-no.co.uk/
I was reading up about perineal massage and came across it.

And thank you for the luck, very much appreciated!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies sorry if tmi but has anyone else had a lot of discharge? I know you do get more when pregnant but today I've had so much it's unbelievable! I don't remember having this much early on with the other 3 xx


----------



## MissyX90

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies sorry if tmi but has anyone else had a lot of discharge? I know you do get more when pregnant but today I've had so much it's unbelievable! I don't remember having this much early on with the other 3 xx

I've noticed it too


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oh good not just me then haha xx


----------



## Tui

You girls have me worried now. I have no symptoms yet at all, apart from the odd tug/twinge. Is this a bad sign?


----------



## mrs.humphreys

No not at all Hun, my best friend who's pregnant too has only just started with any symptoms this week, she's 9wks 3days today, everybody is different don't be worrying cx


----------



## Tui

MissyX90 said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> That seems high for 12dpo, are there twins in your family?
> 
> Don't scare me don't think I could cope with twins omg does bromocriptine cause twins ? lol and yes I'm sure had a positive opk on the 23rd periods due the 9th had an internal on the 15th April the last day of my period and found out id pcosClick to expand...

Just looked that up and it seems that there is no correlation. If it is twins though, lucky you. I wouldn't mind at all. There are twins in our side but in mens side so doesnt help me. My mum was adopted so we don't know about our maternal side. If not twins then thats a good sign of healthy pregnancy I believe.


----------



## MissyX90

Tui said:


> You girls have me worried now. I have no symptoms yet at all, apart from the odd tug/twinge. Is this a bad sign?




I've no symptoms either don't worry about them when the hit you will be wishing them away


----------



## sunshine85

Hey belly sisters :hi: and tui saw your hcg numbers and they look great :)

First day, last Tuesday I went to ER for pains in abdomen which I thought was due to my appendectomy I had in Feb. Doc was gonna do a catscan but came back and said I was preggo with an hcg of 37, went Wed to my Ob/Gyn and they drew blood again and the results on Friday was 57 and got it drawn Monday (yesterday) and tomorrow I find out if its went up (f'xed) and they will draw blood again.

My new doc, she is awesome. She send me for labwork on all these things, they took likr 17 tubes of blood from me yesterday. My old doc wouldn't check these things untilI've miscarried three times with the same partner but my new one, she is like well lets just be safe and check for any blood disorders or so forth...

I am taking prenatal gummies, extra 800mg of folic acid, I am also on the progesterone pill/baby aspirin regimen. I am really trying everything so hope I've got asticky bean. It was only cycle 2 of trying.

Symptom wise.. Sore nips lol, no nausea or morning sickness and that has me worried. Bloating, super emotional, I have got a cold, tired alot, pee alot and somr twinges in abdomen. That is about it. I wish I had more.

I wish a h&h 9 months and that we all have ultra sticky beans :hugs:

I am not excited yet as I have never made it out of the first trimester with my 3 m/c but every pregnancy is different I know and I am just riding the waves. What will be, will be. But I am praying anyway :)
 



Attached Files:







CAM00234.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MissyX90

Tui said:


> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tui said:
> 
> 
> That seems high for 12dpo, are there twins in your family?
> 
> Don't scare me don't think I could cope with twins omg does bromocriptine cause twins ? lol and yes I'm sure had a positive opk on the 23rd periods due the 9th had an internal on the 15th April the last day of my period and found out id pcosClick to expand...
> 
> Just looked that up and it seems that there is no correlation. If it is twins though, lucky you. I wouldn't mind at all. There are twins in our side but in mens side so doesnt help me. My mum was adopted so we don't know about our maternal side. If not twins then thats a good sign of healthy pregnancy I believe.Click to expand...


Said to hubby think he's fainted lol


----------



## KrissyKris22

Soo ladies I've decided that tomorrow morning in gonna call and try to get and earlier appt because I strongly believe in either carrying twins or further along because my stomach is way to big to only be a month and some change lol. I know theirs baby bloat but the way my stomach looks it has to be more than baby bloat lol


----------



## Luvspnk31

Anyone else just hot??? Seems like the min I start moving around I'm so hot!!


----------



## SCgirl

i get waves of hot, but i'm pretty sure it's the progesterone pills. they also have me dizzy / headachey constantly. I'm actually going to tell the teacher I work with why I've been completely useless the last few days (not wanting to tell people, but he may have guessed already- knows about all the chemicals)

boobs are finally getting sore. always get really bad before af, so i'm used to it and was enjoying the longer period of time without them! i hate this symptom (as does dh)

was texting my mom today, and she randomly said "you aren't pregnant are you" - and i can't lie to my mother. so i told her maybe a bit. she called and asked if she could tell my father. i said we didn't want to tell anyone, but she really wanted to. i told her she could, as long as she told him not to tell. sigh. so that's how my parents found out. was really hoping to keep it a secret for a father's day surprise. (and to see if this one worked out)


----------



## sunshine85

Guess my intro got skipped over....sigh :wacko:

lol...

Also on progesterone...makes me sleepy


----------



## Tui

Hi sunshine, you know I'm here. Think your intro sounded like you already belong here if it was this mornings post? Welcome welcome, when is your due date then?


----------



## Luvspnk31

sunshine85 said:


> Hey belly sisters :hi: and tui saw your hcg numbers and they look great :)
> 
> First day, last Tuesday I went to ER for pains in abdomen which I thought was due to my appendectomy I had in Feb. Doc was gonna do a catscan but came back and said I was preggo with an hcg of 37, went Wed to my Ob/Gyn and they drew blood again and the results on Friday was 57 and got it drawn Monday (yesterday) and tomorrow I find out if its went up (f'xed) and they will draw blood again.
> 
> My new doc, she is awesome. She send me for labwork on all these things, they took likr 17 tubes of blood from me yesterday. My old doc wouldn't check these things untilI've miscarried three times with the same partner but my new one, she is like well lets just be safe and check for any blood disorders or so forth...
> 
> I am taking prenatal gummies, extra 800mg of folic acid, I am also on the progesterone pill/baby aspirin regimen. I am really trying everything so hope I've got asticky bean. It was only cycle 2 of trying.
> 
> Symptom wise.. Sore nips lol, no nausea or morning sickness and that has me worried. Bloating, super emotional, I have got a cold, tired alot, pee alot and somr twinges in abdomen. That is about it. I wish I had more.
> 
> I wish a h&h 9 months and that we all have ultra sticky beans :hugs:
> 
> I am not excited yet as I have never made it out of the first trimester with my 3 m/c but every pregnancy is different I know and I am just riding the waves. What will be, will be. But I am praying anyway :)

Welcome!! :hi: 

Praying with you for a happy and healthy 9months!! So glad u found a dr that is awesome! 

Not too many symptoms for me yet. Mostly just tired and GI issues.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Tui-welcome and congrats! You were on one of the TTC threads that I was lurking over...glad to hear you got your BFP!

Ab75 and ttc_lolly-Thanks for the reassurance and kindness:)

SCgirl-sorry to hear you've been feeling crummy. Friday night nausea woke me up in the middle of the night, then I was rolling around in bed with a stomachache. Not fun! I also experienced some crazy chills...that was one of my first PG symptoms actually. Just could NOT get warm and was shivery. I would definitely keep monitoring your BP. Maybe it was high that one time because you were nervous? If you notice it continues to be high, I'd call your doc right away!

Luvspnk-I can definitely understand why you'd have a feeling of being overwhelmed. this is my first, and even I have had moments of panic where I feel like, "what have I done?!" and then I feel scared because I'm not in control of what's happening to my body. I'm assuming that's all normal though...this is a pretty big life change, lol

Missy, Beaned up, and Sunshine-congrats on the BFP'S!!

Shilo-I hope your level doubles! I was just researching HCG levels and it still seems like that level is in normal range for how far along you are.

As for myself, I have continued to have a small amount of spotting today, but it has lightened in color and is now tan. My doc wanted me to get an hcg level done today, and it's 293 at 16DPO. She said that's right where she wants it to be. I will be getting another level drawn on Thursday. I feel like my appetite has actually improved, which scares me because I get worried when my symptoms improve. No more nausea, but appetite continues to be in the low side. The thing that has surprised me the most is the mental fogginess I've been having. I feel like I'm just floating through life and don't care about anything, and make dumb mistakes and can't concentrate.


----------



## sunshine85

Tui said:


> Hi sunshine, you know I'm here. Think your intro sounded like you already belong here if it was this mornings post? Welcome welcome, when is your due date then?

I believe Jan 12th. That is the supposed date. So glad to be here and your here tui :hugs:


Have an 830am doc appt for more pricking tomorrow lol my poor arms and fingers but whatever a girl's gotta do!!


----------



## Tui

sunshine85 said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Hi sunshine, you know I'm here. Think your intro sounded like you already belong here if it was this mornings post? Welcome welcome, when is your due date then?
> 
> I believe Jan 12th. That is the supposed date. So glad to be here and your here tui :hugs:
> 
> 
> Have an 830am doc appt for more pricking tomorrow lol my poor arms and fingers but whatever a girl's gotta do!!Click to expand...

Good luck with doctor, sure everything will be great. I'm having another blood test tomorrow too. Think doc wants to see what hcg levels are now since I was so early before. I'm glad as I want to know everything is ok, but suddenly got really scared. 

Got an appointment with my chosen midwife on friday. She sounds great. I think she teaches at the city uni so sounds like I will be in experienced hands.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi sunshine welcome :) that is really great about your doctor she sounds fab, fx for your next blood draw. 

And congratulations of course!! ;) :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrshumphreys - I'm getting discharge too I don't remember it with my other pregnancys, tmi alert.. It Is like white and creamy is that normal?


----------



## SadakoS

Well that was the worst night's sleep ever. Stupid nerves, you'd think they would let me sleep so I has a good a chance as possible.
I got up to go to the toilet in the middle of the night and i noticed I had a few low down stabby type pains. I hope they're nothing bad, it was quite sudden and painful.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> Mrshumphreys - I'm getting discharge too I don't remember it with my other pregnancys, tmi alert.. It Is like white and creamy is that normal?

That's what mines like too I'm guessing it's normal xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Mrshumphreys - I'm getting discharge too I don't remember it with my other pregnancys, tmi alert.. It Is like white and creamy is that normal?

I have the same exact thing. No worries tho, I have been reading a lot of preggers ladies having the same symptom. 



SadakoS said:


> Well that was the worst night's sleep ever. Stupid nerves, you'd think they would let me sleep so I has a good a chance as possible.
> I got up to go to the toilet in the middle of the night and i noticed I had a few low down stabby type pains. I hope they're nothing bad, it was quite sudden and painful.

I get them too, quite often actually. Sometimes it will wake me up in my sleep. Never really lasts longer than a few minutes tho. As far as I know, that is also perfectly normal. From what I read as long as you do not see any blood then you should be fine!


----------



## ttc_lolly

SCgirl said:


> I _finally_ got the results of yesterday afternoon's blood tests (at 12dpo)- hcg was 93, and progesterone was *79.8* ! The nurse said those were good numbers, and that the progesterone is actually a fantastic number! :happydance:
> 
> last time I had hcg monitored (december pregnancy), it was 11 at 11dpo, and 99 at 14 dpo, which was progressing well according to them- so i'm happy with 93 at 12dpo. (I never saw it get above 99- they had me come in just over a week later due to spotting, and it was down to 33.)
> here's what makes me feel much better- progesterone at 11 dpo that time was 13.5 (and they said that was fine for that time)- so that's a huuuuge change. maybe all of these side effects from taking the pills will be worth it...
> 
> praying for good news after tomorrow's blood test (guess this means i'll hear thursday afternoon)

Fantastic levels :wohoo: keep us updated with your new results :) I'm positive all will be well!



MissyX90 said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> That seems high for 12dpo, are there twins in your family?
> 
> Don't scare me don't think I could cope with twins omg does bromocriptine cause twins ? lol and yes I'm sure had a positive opk on the 23rd periods due the 9th had an internal on the 15th April the last day of my period and found out id pcosClick to expand...

Were you taking any kind of fertility treatment for your PCOS i.e clomid? Not to scare you but they can cause multiples!



mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies sorry if tmi but has anyone else had a lot of discharge? I know you do get more when pregnant but today I've had so much it's unbelievable! I don't remember having this much early on with the other 3 xx

Totally normal, tmi & a bit gross, but it's to keep everything clean and helps keep infection away from the cervix :flower:



Tui said:


> You girls have me worried now. I have no symptoms yet at all, apart from the odd tug/twinge. Is this a bad sign?

Definitely not hun :hugs: some are just lucky, even though you don't feel it at the time! I had nothing with either if my daughters pregnancies and thought I'd got off lucky.... then I was hit with the worst nipple pains (like red hot pokers being stuck on them kinda pain :wacko) at around 7w, followed by constipation that I had to be medicated for a week later :lol: hopefully you'll just get some little symptoms and not terrible ones!



sunshine85 said:


> Hey belly sisters :hi: and tui saw your hcg numbers and they look great :)
> 
> First day, last Tuesday I went to ER for pains in abdomen which I thought was due to my appendectomy I had in Feb. Doc was gonna do a catscan but came back and said I was preggo with an hcg of 37, went Wed to my Ob/Gyn and they drew blood again and the results on Friday was 57 and got it drawn Monday (yesterday) and tomorrow I find out if its went up (f'xed) and they will draw blood again.
> 
> My new doc, she is awesome. She send me for labwork on all these things, they took likr 17 tubes of blood from me yesterday. My old doc wouldn't check these things untilI've miscarried three times with the same partner but my new one, she is like well lets just be safe and check for any blood disorders or so forth...
> 
> I am taking prenatal gummies, extra 800mg of folic acid, I am also on the progesterone pill/baby aspirin regimen. I am really trying everything so hope I've got asticky bean. It was only cycle 2 of trying.
> 
> Symptom wise.. Sore nips lol, no nausea or morning sickness and that has me worried. Bloating, super emotional, I have got a cold, tired alot, pee alot and somr twinges in abdomen. That is about it. I wish I had more.
> 
> I wish a h&h 9 months and that we all have ultra sticky beans :hugs:
> 
> I am not excited yet as I have never made it out of the first trimester with my 3 m/c but every pregnancy is different I know and I am just riding the waves. What will be, will be. But I am praying anyway :)

Welcome & congrats sunshine :flower: so your EDD is when sorry, the 12th?

This thread moves really fast and I think at the time of your posting all us UK ladies were fast asleep! No one would intentionally skip your post :hugs:



SadakoS said:


> Well that was the worst night's sleep ever. Stupid nerves, you'd think they would let me sleep so I has a good a chance as possible.
> I got up to go to the toilet in the middle of the night and i noticed I had a few low down stabby type pains. I hope they're nothing bad, it was quite sudden and painful.

I've been getting those... Right up my foof! Totally normal I think as I remember getting them before and someone saying it was just stretching going on in there!

Good morning/evening everyone! I put in for my mw request yesterday :happydance: also been looking at booking an early reassurance scan. Going to look for getting that for around 7w, but that feels like aaaaages away!


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, how are we all?
I am all achey in my lower back.
Hi sunshine, good to see you here and congratulations again. Good luck with your next blood test xx


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey everyone. I'm having a hard time sleeping. I'm having aching lower back pains. Once I get up though it subsides urghh.

ab75 I see ure going thru the same thing lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Krissy you should get one of those maternity pillows, they are aaaaamazing. I foolishly sold mine so will have to go out and buy a new one now :dohh:


----------



## ab75

Yeah krissy, I am better when up too. I got rid of my last maternity pillow so will need to get a new one xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

There's so many things I got rid of and that I'll now need to buy all over again :dohh: good job I like to shop!

Anyone been looking at nursery ideas, furniture and clothes yet!? I have :blush: I've kinda already got the nursery picked out depending on what gender and know what pushchair I'm getting :lol: I've got lots of baby clothes, some old and some I just bought when ttc!


----------



## Kiwiberry

All this talk about pillows makes me want one! I have been sleeping out on the couch. For some reason I feel really uncomfortable on my side and my stomach. When I sleep on the couch, it doesn't feel as stiff when laying on my back as the bed does. 

Krissy & Ab75, sorry you two are having such trouble sleeping.

lolly, I have already started looking at many things!! I must say, I am not being very frugal xx.


----------



## Lauren25xx

Hi everyone! My names Lauren, I'm 20 and finally pregnant again! Since my last MC in August 2013 I have been not actively trying... I was very shocked 5 days ago when I received a very strong bfp! (Never happened before, always sooo faint!) Every cramp I feel I get so anxious and worried, but as days go past I get more and more confident! I have had 5 chemical pregnancies that have never made it this far... I am 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant. I am due 4th January 2015, due to my losses I have a scan on Monday... I hope I make it. Congratulations everyone :) xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lauren25xx said:


> Hi everyone! My names Lauren, I'm 20 and finally pregnant again! Since my last MC in August 2013 I have been not actively trying... I was very shocked 5 days ago when I received a very strong bfp! (Never happened before, always sooo faint!) Every cramp I feel I get so anxious and worried, but as days go past I get more and more confident! I have had 5 chemical pregnancies that have never made it this far... I am 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant. I am due 4th January 2015, due to my losses I have a scan on Monday... I hope I make it. Congratulations everyone :) xxx

Congratulations on your :bfp: sweetie!! <3 :hugs:
Also, welcome to the group! Feel free to share and discuss anything you feel comfortable sharing. There seems to be a lot of kind and knowledgeable ladies on this forum.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kiwiberry said:


> All this talk about pillows makes me want one! I have been sleeping out on the couch. For some reason I feel really uncomfortable on my side and my stomach. When I sleep on the couch, it doesn't feel as stiff when laying on my back as the bed does.
> 
> Krissy & Ab75, sorry you two are having such trouble sleeping.
> 
> lolly, I have already started looking at many things!! I must say, I am not being very frugal xx.

Ahhh frugal's boring :haha: sorry you're not sleeping well :hugs: I'm already feeling a little uncomfortable when sleeping on my front too, shame as it's my fave position to sleep in. I think I slept on my front until I was around 12/13w with DD2, but might have to give it up sooner this time.



Lauren25xx said:


> Hi everyone! My names Lauren, I'm 20 and finally pregnant again! Since my last MC in August 2013 I have been not actively trying... I was very shocked 5 days ago when I received a very strong bfp! (Never happened before, always sooo faint!) Every cramp I feel I get so anxious and worried, but as days go past I get more and more confident! I have had 5 chemical pregnancies that have never made it this far... I am 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant. I am due 4th January 2015, due to my losses I have a scan on Monday... I hope I make it. Congratulations everyone :) xxx

Hi Lauren, welcome and congrats! :yipee: good luck at your scan, look forward to hearing about it and catching a cheeky glimpse at your scan pic maybe!? x


----------



## Tui

ttc_lolly said:


> There's so many things I got rid of and that I'll now need to buy all over again :dohh: good job I like to shop!
> 
> Anyone been looking at nursery ideas, furniture and clothes yet!? I have :blush: I've kinda already got the nursery picked out depending on what gender and know what pushchair I'm getting :lol: I've got lots of baby clothes, some old and some I just bought when ttc!

I've picked out my stroller car seat combo, did that about two months ago:haha:

Only trouble is it's a Graco model which they don't really have here. Got to find a US supplier that will send to NZ at a reasonable cost! Any ideas welcome.


----------



## ab75

Welcome Lauren, I know how you feel. Fingers crossed that this is your sticky bean xx
I'm just using same pram and cars seat that I used for both dd's, mothercare spin, still good condition so no point buying a new one. I won't start buying clothes etc until I know everything is ok, altho my dh and I went to the football in march, just after my cp and I did buy a babygro as I was getting the girls football strips. Hoping I get to use it on this little nugget xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

lolly, here is a cute bag I found! I am going to use it as my purse and baby bag. I won't buy anything till much further along and after the baby shower, but I just LOVE looking at things! 

https://www.amazon.com/LeSportsac-Jessi-Baby-Bag-Cute/dp/B0091E42BE/ref=fs_patw_1

I also found this really nice video monitor. I had to choose from a lot of types, but this one seems to be one of the best. At least I hope so. 

https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-MBP...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1399360372&sr=1-6

Tui, I had a friend recommend to me that we get a certain type of handle with the car seat. The reason he told me this was that he found it much easier to carry the baby car seat with a handle designed this way rather than straight across. If you click on the second picture in the link it should be able to show you what I am talking about. 

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Trend-F...99433008&sr=1-11&keywords=baby+trend+car+seat


----------



## Beaned up

I know everyone says it's perfectly normal, but for most of my day I get mild cramps, what's the views here? I'm constantly popping to the loo to check my period hasn't come! All my tests have had very faint lines as well, is that normal? 
Also struggling to eat at the moment ( can't believe how quickly that happened. Sorry to sound like I'm moaning, I'm so nervous! :/


----------



## Kiwiberry

Beaned up said:


> I know everyone says it's perfectly normal, but for most of my day I get mild cramps, what's the views here? I'm constantly popping to the loo to check my period hasn't come! All my tests have had very faint lines as well, is that normal?
> Also struggling to eat at the moment ( can't believe how quickly that happened. Sorry to sound like I'm moaning, I'm so nervous! :/

Cramping is very normal. The way it was explained to me was its your uterus expanding and getting ready for the baby. As for a faint line, that is also very common in early pregnancy.


----------



## ab75

Beaned up, I spend a lot of time in loo too, always checking tp to make sure theres no blood. It is normal to have cramping but doesn't make us worry less xx


----------



## Tui

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASI748A/ref=twister_B00HZFGC1E

Thanks kiwiberry, not seen that type before, will look into it.

The link above is what I'm after, in grape if I can find it, if not then red. The car seat has a really good safety rating and the stroller is great for walking in the woods and beach with the dogs.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui, that stroller looks nice. I was actually thinking about getting a jogger myself. Is there any downsides to using one of those compared to the old style with 4 wheels?


----------



## Tui

This is my first baby so not sure. The only thing I have read is they are a bit heavier and less compact but I have a big car boot (honda crv) so not a problem for me. There are videos that show how easy they are to fold. Seems great to me. Maybe the mums on here can tell you more?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui said:


> This is my first baby so not sure. The only thing I have read is they are a bit heavier and less compact but I have a big car boot (honda crv) so not a problem for me. There are videos that show how easy they are to fold. Seems great to me. Maybe the mums on here can tell you more?

Oh ok, I will for sure check out some videos. Have you looked at anything else? Oh and this will be my first pregnancy / baby as well :hugs:.


----------



## Tui

Kiwiberry said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> This is my first baby so not sure. The only thing I have read is they are a bit heavier and less compact but I have a big car boot (honda crv) so not a problem for me. There are videos that show how easy they are to fold. Seems great to me. Maybe the mums on here can tell you more?
> 
> Oh ok, I will for sure check out some videos. Have you looked at anything else? Oh and this will be my first pregnancy / baby as well :hugs:.Click to expand...

I've spent 2-3 months researching and this is my favourite. Typical I pick one that isn't readily available here! I will find a way. Some store over there will send it to me surely. I have 8 months :haha:

Oh there was one other I liked, can't remember what it's called but it had running lights and an electric folding mechanism. Really fancy thing that cost loads, hence why I didn't choose that one :winkwink:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Beaned up said:


> I know everyone says it's perfectly normal, but for most of my day I get mild cramps, what's the views here? I'm constantly popping to the loo to check my period hasn't come! All my tests have had very faint lines as well, is that normal?
> Also struggling to eat at the moment ( can't believe how quickly that happened. Sorry to sound like I'm moaning, I'm so nervous! :/


Hi Beaned up, I am sooo nervous too! I agree with others, if cramps are mild, I wouldnt worry, I was starting to worry as my cramping had slowed down... ! 

Is anyone feeling properly sick yet? I thought I had some sickness 2 days ago, felt nausea but now it has turned into monster like hunger and no nausea. Now I am worried that I havent had sickness yet but I know its still early. I didnt have it in my first preg which ended in miscarriage so now I think I'm having another miscarriage... all these paranoid thoughts going round and round. And I'm not peeing loads, I mean, what is loads, everyone saying theyre gettting up in the night for a wee??! Whhaaatt?? I am so exhausted I sleep like a baby til my alarm!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm peeing lots too! And the cramps are normal, as long as there's no bleeding and you're not in any pain :flower:

I don't really need a new pram as I just bought one recently (to add to my collection!) but I have a slight addiction so will definitely be getting another :haha: I got a new changing bag for my birthday in December just gone, but wouldn't mind a new one too.

Ab75 that's cute! We have lots of arsenal stuff but I never let OH but it on the girls (apart from their shirts when in holiday) :lol: if it's a boy he will be pleased that we get to use them all finally!


----------



## KrissyKris22

ttc_lolly said:


> There's so many things I got rid of and that I'll now need to buy all over again :dohh: good job I like to shop!
> 
> Anyone been looking at nursery ideas, furniture and clothes yet!? I have :blush: I've kinda already got the nursery picked out depending on what gender and know what pushchair I'm getting :lol: I've got lots of baby clothes, some old and some I just bought when ttc!

Thanks. I'm gonna have to invest in one asap lol. But yea I've been looking at nursery ideas, and baby shower ideas. I'm jus soo anxious and excited idk what to do with myself lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^ same! I'm a bundle of excited nerves :lol:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Here's my 17dpo tests with smu :thumbup: that's it now for tests, I'm all out. Except for some IC's which I might use up for fun... Oh and a digi that I'm saving for the weekend. But that's it, I swear! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MissyX90

I'm not on anything that could cause twins according to my doctor he says for me being 3 weeks using my last period I have high hcg I've to go for a scan at 8 weeks freaked out lol


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay finally midwifes just phoned she's phoning the early scan dept & getting me an appointment should be in the next 24-48hrs x


----------



## ab75

Thats good mrs. And missy yay for early scans. Good luck xx


----------



## ab75

Lolly, my 2 love wearing their Liverpool strips, they would sleep in them if we let them lol xx


----------



## gemgem77

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yay finally midwifes just phoned she's phoning the early scan dept & getting me an appointment should be in the next 24-48hrs x

Why are you having an early scan hun? X


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Because we don't know how far I am, my doctors thinks I could be further on x


----------



## gemgem77

Oh wow that would be great! Good luck with the scan x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Thank you I shall keep you all informed, just waiting for the phone call now to say when it is x


----------



## sunshine85

So just outta my doc appt. 

My hcg level hasn't came back yet ugh...and only some of the other tests they took came back. Like my ANA (antinuclear antibodies) came back positive so I might have an auto-immune disorder. They were asking me all these questions about lupus etc etc...also asked me if I was having any bleeding or pain...I was like umm no! We have to wait for the other tests to come back and so forth, and of course they took more blood today. I was 37 first draw, then 56 and well no results today and took more today so who knows!! I throw in the towel..ugh

She also said my hcg numbers were on the low side and in a ' normal progressing' pregnancy they numbers double and much higher every 24-48 hours (my doc wasnt there this is someone else ugh) so of course now she made me feel like I am out already.but I mean I am normal and according


----------



## ab75

Fx everything is ok for you sunshine xx


----------



## Pix

Wow. I think I'm caught up on everything happening. 

Congrats to all new BFP!!!

I think levels can range dramatically. I hear so many stories of it going one way or the other. Try not to worry!! (((( hugs ))))

And I can't wait to hear if you are having twins Mrs!! I may not post much but I'm keeping track! I wouldn't mind twins at all. It was a thought when my hcg was well over 3k at 21dpo. But it could also be in the normal realm!

Cramps. Cramps. Cramps. Only get nausea when I have gas cramps. And today I feel like my cramps eases up a bit. Went for a 2mi walk to shake off the fatige too. This decaf thing is kickin my butt. 

Last week I had cramps so bad I worried it was eptopic. Felt like a stitch at my pubic bone and splintered out. My hubby jailed me to the couch. <3 but is wasn't bad this week and gone today. So I'm trying not to worry.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow hello ladies I've missed quite a lot :haha:

Welcome new ladies :hi: 

Mrs - that's good news I hope you get your date through very soon.

How is everyone today? I am so tired, we've not bought a thing yet we won't be doing until after twelve weeks xx


----------



## sunshine85

I was reading online a cold could cause a positive ANA test too. I have got a cold so hoping that is why. I read online many women testing positive as well but no diseases found and have went on to have healthy babies. If there is a blood clotting disorder or autoimmune I am grateful to know finally possible causes to my three prev miscarriages. 

Today, nipples still hurt, light twinges on right side but gas pains have been a real biatch! Lol.
I am hoping its all my bean telling me they are sticking around for awhile mom.

Lower back pain too...isnt it way too early for this?


----------



## babyno.two

Add me to Jan. 3rd please and thank you. and congrats and happy&healthy 9 months ladies :)


----------



## SadakoS

I've been getting lower back pain on and off!

I did a FRER this morning, as I had on left. I first did one almost 2 weeks ago, and the progression is excellent. Test line much darker than control, and came up instantly :thumbup:

https://i.imgur.com/eWw75eJl.jpg


----------



## Jaimeloves2ru

Hi I am joining the group. I am having a January Jellybean. According to the online calculators I have a Jan 3rd due date like some of you other ladies. According to my primary which I saw yesterday to confirm pregnancy I am due Jan 1st.. So somewhere in the range : ) Anyway Super excited. Had my first HCG draw. My level as of Yesterday at 5 weeks 3 days was 819. Any of you had level draws and what did yours look like? I know everyone is different. This is my 3rd baby. I have 2 amazing girls. 10 and 6.. I know Big Gap. They are going to be the best big sisters. I think Perfect timing. For sure! Were pulling for a boy Jellybean.


----------



## Jaimeloves2ru

sunshine85 said:


> So just outta my doc appt.
> 
> My hcg level hasn't came back yet ugh...and only some of the other tests they took came back. Like my ANA (antinuclear antibodies) came back positive so I might have an auto-immune disorder. They were asking me all these questions about lupus etc etc...also asked me if I was having any bleeding or pain...I was like umm no! We have to wait for the other tests to come back and so forth, and of course they took more blood today. I was 37 first draw, then 56 and well no results today and took more today so who knows!! I throw in the towel..ugh
> 
> She also said my hcg numbers were on the low side and in a ' normal progressing' pregnancy they numbers double and much higher every 24-48 hours (my doc wasnt there this is someone else ugh) so of course now she made me feel like I am out already.but I mean I am normal and according



Hang in there, if you levels are increasing then that is good. Don't let low levels convince you of anything. How many weeks are you? I found a great levels chart online from the American pregnancy website. Levels can range all over the place and still be normal, its not as much about the number but what the number is doing, and it should be increasing. Don't stress.. Keep me posted on your numbers!


----------



## SarahPip

oooh oooh can i join please? :happydance:

Im sarah- have a little girl who is 13 months and found out yesterday we are expecting number 2! YAY!!

Did a clearblue digital today and we are definitely pregnant. EDD 17th Jan.

So excited to share everything! I hate this part though- constant worry. Which never really goes away :wacko:


----------



## sunshine85

Jaimeloves2ru said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> So just outta my doc appt.
> 
> My hcg level hasn't came back yet ugh...and only some of the other tests they took came back. Like my ANA (antinuclear antibodies) came back positive so I might have an auto-immune disorder. They were asking me all these questions about lupus etc etc...also asked me if I was having any bleeding or pain...I was like umm no! We have to wait for the other tests to come back and so forth, and of course they took more blood today. I was 37 first draw, then 56 and well no results today and took more today so who knows!! I throw in the towel..ugh
> 
> She also said my hcg numbers were on the low side and in a ' normal progressing' pregnancy they numbers double and much higher every 24-48 hours (my doc wasnt there this is someone else ugh) so of course now she made me feel like I am out already.but I mean I am normal and according
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there, if you levels are increasing then that is good. Don't let low levels convince you of anything. How many weeks are you? I found a great levels chart online from the American pregnancy website. Levels can range all over the place and still be normal, its not as much about the number but what the number is doing, and it should be increasing. Don't stress.. Keep me posted on your numbers!Click to expand...

I will love to take a look at that chart. They havent given me weeks, just said I was super early. I found out last tuesday at the er and the doc there said between 1-2 weeks (how he can tell that i dont know lol) 

The low levels scare me, especially with finding out the positive ANA's which I found out could be because of my cold but who knows. Ughhh 

Now of course I am stressed. Love you girls here, you keep me encouraged and sane


----------



## ab75

Hi again babyno2 and jaime, and welcome sarahpip, congratulations and h&h 9 months xx


----------



## ab75

Good line sadakos xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Welcome to the new ladies and huge congratulations :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

babyno.two said:


> Add me to Jan. 3rd please and thank you. and congrats and happy&healthy 9 months ladies :)

Welcome and congrats! :happydance:



SadakoS said:


> I've been getting lower back pain on and off!
> 
> I did a FRER this morning, as I had on left. I first did one almost 2 weeks ago, and the progression is excellent. Test line much darker than control, and came up instantly :thumbup:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/eWw75eJl.jpg

Woooo beautiful line!



Jaimeloves2ru said:


> Hi I am joining the group. I am having a January Jellybean. According to the online calculators I have a Jan 3rd due date like some of you other ladies. According to my primary which I saw yesterday to confirm pregnancy I am due Jan 1st.. So somewhere in the range : ) Anyway Super excited. Had my first HCG draw. My level as of Yesterday at 5 weeks 3 days was 819. Any of you had level draws and what did yours look like? I know everyone is different. This is my 3rd baby. I have 2 amazing girls. 10 and 6.. I know Big Gap. They are going to be the best big sisters. I think Perfect timing. For sure! Were pulling for a boy Jellybean.




SarahPip said:


> oooh oooh can i join please? :happydance:
> 
> Im sarah- have a little girl who is 13 months and found out yesterday we are expecting number 2! YAY!!
> 
> Did a clearblue digital today and we are definitely pregnant. EDD 17th Jan.
> 
> So excited to share everything! I hate this part though- constant worry. Which never really goes away :wacko:

Welcome to you both too and huge congrats! :wohoo:

My hunger came back with a vengeance today :roll: it had eased off yesterday so I'd hoped that was it, but no, I'm just destined to be a fatty this pregnancy I think :lol:


----------



## ab75

I have eaten non stop today lolly, keep trying not to but can't help it xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm glad I'm not the only one eating loads :haha: I had a jacket potato with chicken tikka on today for lunch, it was lush! One hour later I was starving, usually jacket potatoes are filling!! I've sent hubs out for food :blush::haha:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I've had the sickness & dizziness again today :-( also backache has started this afternoon.
I'm starting to have abit of a panic about my early scan I'm really hoping it Friday as hubby's off work all day so he can come with me but I can't help but worry incase we go & something's wrong :-( I know it's unlikely with my test progression & all the symptoms I'm getting but I don't think I'll settle now until I see it for myself x


----------



## SarahPip

I ate a king size Toby cavery for lunch today. Oops. 

It's so hard not to worry constantly. I'm going to try and make a conscious effort to try and relax a bit more.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! :hi: 

I know this is a bit tmi, but is anyone else having diarrhea?? It's so bad that ,well, let's just say I'm glad I wear panty liners , lol. :blush: I might have to back off on my magnesium supplement. I feel so much better when I take it though. *sigh*

Mrs, keep us updated. Twins would be exciting!! 

Sunshine, I hope everything comes back ok!! I've been having lower back pain as well. Seems like several of us dealing with that. My bbs seem like they're a bit more sore today, but still not anything major. 

Beautiful day here!! I live in Indiana, and our winter was brutal this year. Spring has taken forever to come, but it's so nice to finally see flowers blooming and the leaves coming on the trees!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> I've had the sickness & dizziness again today :-( also backache has started this afternoon.
> I'm starting to have abit of a panic about my early scan I'm really hoping it Friday as hubby's off work all day so he can come with me but I can't help but worry incase we go & something's wrong :-( I know it's unlikely with my test progression & all the symptoms I'm getting but I don't think I'll settle now until I see it for myself x

I'm sure everything is going to be just perfect :hugs: I have everything crossed for you :) 

Fx hubby can go with you too x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mmmmm jacket potatoes and Toby Carvery :haha: I drove past one today actually and had to talk myself into driving straight past and not in to the car park!!

I'm sure all will be fine Mrs humphreys, but totally normal to worry this early on :hugs:

Oh no Luvspnk, I'm definitely going more than regularly but it's not loose. Do you think it's the magnesium that's causing it? I have lots of suggestions for women having problems with getting things moving but not the other way round!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Luvspnk - in a morning I have bad diareah ( no idea how you spell that word :blush:) it's gross!


----------



## SMandel22

Jaimeloves2ru said:


> Hi I am joining the group. I am having a January Jellybean. According to the online calculators I have a Jan 3rd due date like some of you other ladies. According to my primary which I saw yesterday to confirm pregnancy I am due Jan 1st.. So somewhere in the range : ) Anyway Super excited. Had my first HCG draw. My level as of Yesterday at 5 weeks 3 days was 819. Any of you had level draws and what did yours look like? I know everyone is different. This is my 3rd baby. I have 2 amazing girls. 10 and 6.. I know Big Gap. They are going to be the best big sisters. I think Perfect timing. For sure! Were pulling for a boy Jellybean.

Congrats and welcome!!! I just had my HCG draws too! My level on Monday, which was 5w3d was 9638. I went for the 2nd draw today and will have those results tomorrow.


----------



## MissyX90

SMandel22 said:


> Jaimeloves2ru said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am joining the group. I am having a January Jellybean. According to the online calculators I have a Jan 3rd due date like some of you other ladies. According to my primary which I saw yesterday to confirm pregnancy I am due Jan 1st.. So somewhere in the range : ) Anyway Super excited. Had my first HCG draw. My level as of Yesterday at 5 weeks 3 days was 819. Any of you had level draws and what did yours look like? I know everyone is different. This is my 3rd baby. I have 2 amazing girls. 10 and 6.. I know Big Gap. They are going to be the best big sisters. I think Perfect timing. For sure! Were pulling for a boy Jellybean.
> 
> Congrats and welcome!!! I just had my HCG draws too! My level on Monday, which was 5w3d was 9638. I went for the 2nd draw today and will have those results tomorrow.Click to expand...


I just got my bfp my hcg lvl was over 300 so they are sending me for a scan in 2 weeks as my period isn't even due until the 9th


----------



## mrs.humphreys

My belly today! It seems to be getting bigger everyday!! I'm normally a size 8 with a flat stomach!! This is 1 of the reasons why they think I could be abit further or multiples haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> My belly today! It seems to be getting bigger everyday!! I'm normally a size 8 with a flat stomach!! This is 1 of the reasons why they think I could be abit further or multiples haha

Twins!!!!!! :twinboys:


----------



## ab75

I say twins mrs xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Aww I'm really dreading my scan now!! Haha
I've just said to my friend who's pregnant that if it's not twins & it turns out I am only 4+ weeks I'm dreading what size I'm going to be by 9months!!
& god knows how I'm gonna hide that when we go out on Saturday x


----------



## Mummy to be x

You are definitly more than four weeks :winkwink:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

You never know, there is quite a few things now I've noticed that were different to when I was pregnant with the boys
1- I never ever got a dark bfp always very very faint at 5, 6 & 8wks
2- I didn't get sickness until about 8wks this time I've had it for nearly 2wks already
3- I never started showing until between 12-14wks
I know every pregnancy is different though so who knows xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> You never know, there is quite a few things now I've noticed that were different to when I was pregnant with the boys
> 1- I never ever got a dark bfp always very very faint at 5, 6 & 8wks
> 2- I didn't get sickness until about 8wks this time I've had it for nearly 2wks already
> 3- I never started showing until between 12-14wks
> I know every pregnancy is different though so who knows xx

I think I'm more excited for your scan than mine :haha:


----------



## sunshine85

After today's hectic doc visit I broke down and peed on a stick lol..

I hope I don't allow that doc to bring me down or make me more on edge than I already am lol.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00238.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sunshine85

Twins totally btw!!! Yay!!!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> You never know, there is quite a few things now I've noticed that were different to when I was pregnant with the boys
> 1- I never ever got a dark bfp always very very faint at 5, 6 & 8wks
> 2- I didn't get sickness until about 8wks this time I've had it for nearly 2wks already
> 3- I never started showing until between 12-14wks
> I know every pregnancy is different though so who knows xx
> 
> I think I'm more excited for your scan than mine :haha:Click to expand...

Haha I shall keep you all informed x

Sunshine them lines are fab & I'm going to be having nightmares about twins tonight haha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great lines sunshine!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiberry

babyno.two said:


> Add me to Jan. 3rd please and thank you. and congrats and happy&healthy 9 months ladies :)

Congrats hun on your :bfp:! Oh and welcome to the group <3 :hugs:



sunshine85 said:


> I was reading online a cold could cause a positive ANA test too. I have got a cold so hoping that is why. I read online many women testing positive as well but no diseases found and have went on to have healthy babies. If there is a blood clotting disorder or autoimmune I am grateful to know finally possible causes to my three prev miscarriages.
> 
> Today, nipples still hurt, light twinges on right side but gas pains have been a real biatch! Lol.
> I am hoping its all my bean telling me they are sticking around for awhile mom.
> 
> Lower back pain too...isnt it way too early for this?

Hey Sunshine, I hope you get things figured out with the doctors. What I want to know is why they did not point out to you that a cold could cause a positive result. Seems like they should have :/. Let us know how everything is going ok?



mrs.humphreys said:


> Because we don't know how far I am, my doctors thinks I could be further on x

Good luck with the Scan Mrs! Let us know how it goes and how far along they say you are. 



Jaimeloves2ru said:


> Hi I am joining the group. I am having a January Jellybean. According to the online calculators I have a Jan 3rd due date like some of you other ladies. According to my primary which I saw yesterday to confirm pregnancy I am due Jan 1st.. So somewhere in the range : ) Anyway Super excited. Had my first HCG draw. My level as of Yesterday at 5 weeks 3 days was 819. Any of you had level draws and what did yours look like? I know everyone is different. This is my 3rd baby. I have 2 amazing girls. 10 and 6.. I know Big Gap. They are going to be the best big sisters. I think Perfect timing. For sure! Were pulling for a boy Jellybean.

Congratulations on your :bfp:! <3 also welcome to the group! :hugs:



SarahPip said:


> oooh oooh can i join please? :happydance:
> 
> Im sarah- have a little girl who is 13 months and found out yesterday we are expecting number 2! YAY!!
> 
> Did a clearblue digital today and we are definitely pregnant. EDD 17th Jan.
> 
> So excited to share everything! I hate this part though- constant worry. Which never really goes away :wacko:

Of course you can join <3 :hugs:. Welcome to the group, and congratulations on your :bfp:!!!

@Lolly, did you see the stuff I linked a few pages back? ^^ What do you think?? Is the bag not the cutest in the world!!


----------



## JoWantsABaby

mrs.humphreys said:


> Aww I'm really dreading my scan now!! Haha
> I've just said to my friend who's pregnant that if it's not twins & it turns out I am only 4+ weeks I'm dreading what size I'm going to be by 9months!!
> & god knows how I'm gonna hide that when we go out on Saturday x

Wow! Saw your photo! Defo more than 4 weeks, surely ? !! I look forward to your update with scan result! :winkwink:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats!! X


----------



## Katy78

Our group is getting bigger.
Congrats, new ladies!

I tested with a CB digi yesterday at 5w 2d (according to O, not lmp) but it was still 2-3. I got a bit scared. I POAS again today, on a couple of ICs. Lines were stronger than before. That and the fact that I'm feeling nauseus every evening, reassures me.


----------



## Maisypie

Wow, that took me awhile to read through everything. 
Praying for everyone to have their happy and healthy 9 months. 

Just curious if anyone is getting a cold?? I have been sneezing non stop with a sore throat, on top of nausea I am feeling pretty terrible.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've not got a cold but my skin is so itchy I'm going insane!! :hissy:

I've got my MW appointment tomorrow morning I'm really hoping she's going to be supportive and more helpful than the cow bag doctor I saw last week :growlmad:


----------



## Katy78

I've been coughing for a couple of weeks now... Not taking any medicine though. It's bound to go away at some point...


----------



## Katy78

Lauren25xx said:


> Hi everyone! My names Lauren, I'm 20 and finally pregnant again! Since my last MC in August 2013 I have been not actively trying... I was very shocked 5 days ago when I received a very strong bfp! (Never happened before, always sooo faint!) Every cramp I feel I get so anxious and worried, but as days go past I get more and more confident! I have had 5 chemical pregnancies that have never made it this far... I am 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant. I am due 4th January 2015, due to my losses I have a scan on Monday... I hope I make it. Congratulations everyone :) xxx

Your signature made me cry.
I realy hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> I've not got a cold but my skin is so itchy I'm going insane!! :hissy:
> 
> I've got my MW appointment tomorrow morning I'm really hoping she's going to be supportive and more helpful than the cow bag doctor I saw last week :growlmad:

Gl tomorrow! Hope it goes well !

Still wondering whether to get scan at 6+2 but booked at 7+2, think I should try to be sensible and keep the later one...!
Itchiness is annoying! Is that a common 1st tri symptom?
Had a bit of nausea at lunch but I'm worried that I'm mad and imagining it all! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> I've not got a cold but my skin is so itchy I'm going insane!! :hissy:
> 
> I've got my MW appointment tomorrow morning I'm really hoping she's going to be supportive and more helpful than the cow bag doctor I saw last week :growlmad:
> 
> Gl tomorrow! Hope it goes well !
> 
> Still wondering whether to get scan at 6+2 but booked at 7+2, think I should try to be sensible and keep the later one...!
> Itchiness is annoying! Is that a common 1st tri symptom?
> Had a bit of nausea at lunch but I'm worried that I'm mad and imagining it all! XClick to expand...

:hi: try wait it out Hun, I know that's so hard though. Yes in all my pregnancys I've had itchy skin and spots! I'm waiting for the spots to turn up with this pregnancy though, non so far.


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> I've not got a cold but my skin is so itchy I'm going insane!! :hissy:
> 
> I've got my MW appointment tomorrow morning I'm really hoping she's going to be supportive and more helpful than the cow bag doctor I saw last week :growlmad:
> 
> Gl tomorrow! Hope it goes well !
> 
> Still wondering whether to get scan at 6+2 but booked at 7+2, think I should try to be sensible and keep the later one...!
> Itchiness is annoying! Is that a common 1st tri symptom?
> Had a bit of nausea at lunch but I'm worried that I'm mad and imagining it all! XClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: try wait it out Hun, I know that's so hard though. Yes in all my pregnancys I've had itchy skin and spots! I'm waiting for the spots to turn up with this pregnancy though, non so far.Click to expand...

Oh no, spots isn't fair! But if it's a good sign for you allow it!
Yeh, I'm gonna wait it out, it might prevent a lot of worry in long run!
Are u gonna ask the mw for an early scan?


----------



## SCgirl

Had my follow-up blood test today. Probably won't hear results until tomorrow. Asked about blood pressure, since it was just as bad this afternoon at school (158/92). She thinks it's stress, but wants me to monitor it over the next week. If it doesn't improve, I'm to see an internist. She said since it's going down when I'm relaxed at night, it's probably ok. (It had already gone down some when they took my bp at the dr office- despite my white coat syndrome haha)

I'm 14dpo today, and this is my first pregnancy getting something above 1-2, so I'm thrilled! (The frer was fmu, the cbd was 4pm)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SCgirl

Well, I spoke too soon. Less than 2 hours after the blood test, I got a call from the dr. office. My hcg was 179, so it didn't quite double, but they said it was definitely good. (puts doubling time ~50.81hrs) (hcg was 93 at same time on mon)

Here's what surprised me- they want to do an early scan to confirm the pregnancy. So- I've got an appointment on 5/22 (6w1d). Doubt we'll be able to see much, but that's something to look forward to! Fx the bean makes it that long (and maybe 7 months after that!)


----------



## mrsstrezy

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies! Phew, it's hard to keep up with this thread! 

I've been having stomachaches every day. It's ok though, I'd much rather have a stomachache than be nauseous and throwing up all the time. Who knows...that's probably coming soon too. I have a huge fear of throwing up though, so I hope not. Last time I threw up was from drinking and it was years ago....I vowed that it would never happen again. Last time I got stomach flu, I was 7 yrs old. I think I naturally have a strong stomach. We'll see what happens;-) Appetite is still off. Normally, I'm always thinking about my next meal and I LOVE food. Now that I'm pregnant, I don't really care. On the weekend, I would have been fine not eating anything at all. And, I seem to have an aversion to sweets.


----------



## sunshine85

I've also got a cold. Runny nose, throat was hurting but no more and coughs here and there.

First hcg was 37, second 56 so hating these low ass numbers they are driving me :wacko:

The draw from this monday weren't in yet and they drew again so I will know Friday what Monday and Today's numbers were/are. 

After this insensitive np counting me out already my attitude is negative but trying to bring it back up :) maybe she is just used to seeing really high numbers this early. 

After finding out my ANA's test was positive maybe we can find a solution. I am taking the 100mg progesterone twice a day since i founf out last tuesday, and the baby aspirin so hopefully that holds the fort until the rest of my blood tests come back.

Ugh dh found my prenatals ( i still have NOT told him but I know he knows) oy vey!


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone. Im a little nervous about joining but i have high hopes this time.. i cant be that unlucky...right. 5w2d today following 2 previous mc in aug 13 and feb14. Praying this one sticks. Wish i could fast forward to may27th for first scan. Last mc in feb i went for my 8w scan and went to the toilet before starting and started bleeding. Coulnt believe it. Anyway hoping to get to know you all and good luck everyone. X


----------



## wishingalways

Oh and imdue jan 5th i think can you add me. Xx


----------



## sunshine85

wishingalways said:


> Hi everyone. Im a little nervous about joining but i have high hopes this time.. i cant be that unlucky...right. 5w2d today following 2 previous mc in aug 13 and feb14. Praying this one sticks. Wish i could fast forward to may27th for first scan. Last mc in feb i went for my 8w scan and went to the toilet before starting and started bleeding. Coulnt believe it. Anyway hoping to get to know you all and good luck everyone. X



Welcome!! H & H 9 months love! Praying this is your sticky bean xx


----------



## KrissyKris22

Okk ladies soo here's how my day went. This morning I had very very light spotting. I called the doctors and told them about the spotting. I also told them how I was wondering if I was further along because i was soo big. They had me come in for an early ultrasound in which they seen one sac and the embryonic pole. She said it's still early for them to see anything really esp since I'm only 5 weeks and 6 days. They drew blood and said they'll get back to me by tomorrow. So hopefully everything is good.

Okay thee end :) lol


----------



## Tui

sunshine85 said:


> I've also got a cold. Runny nose, throat was hurting but no more and coughs here and there.
> 
> First hcg was 37, second 56 so hating these low ass numbers they are driving me :wacko:
> 
> The draw from this monday weren't in yet and they drew again so I will know Friday what Monday and Today's numbers were/are.
> 
> After this insensitive np counting me out already my attitude is negative but trying to bring it back up :) maybe she is just used to seeing really high numbers this early.
> 
> After finding out my ANA's test was positive maybe we can find a solution. I am taking the 100mg progesterone twice a day since i founf out last tuesday, and the baby aspirin so hopefully that holds the fort until the rest of my blood tests come back.
> 
> Ugh dh found my prenatals ( i still have NOT told him but I know he knows) oy vey!

Ok I think I missed something, what doesn't dh know?


----------



## Tui

Progression pictures, 11dpo and 15 dpo. Couldn't help myself :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20140508_125833.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kiwiberry

wishingalways said:


> Hi everyone. Im a little nervous about joining but i have high hopes this time.. i cant be that unlucky...right. 5w2d today following 2 previous mc in aug 13 and feb14. Praying this one sticks. Wish i could fast forward to may27th for first scan. Last mc in feb i went for my 8w scan and went to the toilet before starting and started bleeding. Coulnt believe it. Anyway hoping to get to know you all and good luck everyone. X

Welcome to the group!! Congrats on your :bfp: sweetie!! <3 :hugs: 
I am really sorry for your loss, I wish you only a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Tui said:


> Progression pictures, 11dpo and 15 dpo. Couldn't help myself :haha:

Awesome progression!!! :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

SCgirl said:


> Well, I spoke too soon. Less than 2 hours after the blood test, I got a call from the dr. office. My hcg was 179, so it didn't quite double, but they said it was definitely good. (puts doubling time ~50.81hrs) (hcg was 93 at same time on mon)
> 
> Here's what surprised me- they want to do an early scan to confirm the pregnancy. So- I've got an appointment on 5/22 (6w1d). Doubt we'll be able to see much, but that's something to look forward to! Fx the bean makes it that long (and maybe 7 months after that!)


How many days since you had the first blood draw? Sometimes it can take 72 hrs to double. Praying for a sticky bean for you!!


----------



## SCgirl

They were exactly 48 hours apart.


----------



## Luvspnk31

SCgirl said:


> They were exactly 48 hours apart.

Try not to worry. I know it's hard. :-/
Here's an article I found on hcg numbers. Think it's pretty informative. 

https://americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html


----------



## sunshine85

Tui said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> I've also got a cold. Runny nose, throat was hurting but no more and coughs here and there.
> 
> First hcg was 37, second 56 so hating these low ass numbers they are driving me :wacko:
> 
> The draw from this monday weren't in yet and they drew again so I will know Friday what Monday and Today's numbers were/are.
> 
> After this insensitive np counting me out already my attitude is negative but trying to bring it back up :) maybe she is just used to seeing really high numbers this early.
> 
> After finding out my ANA's test was positive maybe we can find a solution. I am taking the 100mg progesterone twice a day since i founf out last tuesday, and the baby aspirin so hopefully that holds the fort until the rest of my blood tests come back.
> 
> Ugh dh found my prenatals ( i still have NOT told him but I know he knows) oy vey!
> 
> Ok I think I missed something, what doesn't dh know?Click to expand...

I have not told him I am preggo yet....


----------



## Tui

sunshine85 said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> I've also got a cold. Runny nose, throat was hurting but no more and coughs here and there.
> 
> First hcg was 37, second 56 so hating these low ass numbers they are driving me :wacko:
> 
> The draw from this monday weren't in yet and they drew again so I will know Friday what Monday and Today's numbers were/are.
> 
> After this insensitive np counting me out already my attitude is negative but trying to bring it back up :) maybe she is just used to seeing really high numbers this early.
> 
> After finding out my ANA's test was positive maybe we can find a solution. I am taking the 100mg progesterone twice a day since i founf out last tuesday, and the baby aspirin so hopefully that holds the fort until the rest of my blood tests come back.
> 
> Ugh dh found my prenatals ( i still have NOT told him but I know he knows) oy vey!
> 
> Ok I think I missed something, what doesn't dh know?Click to expand...
> 
> I have not told him I am preggo yet....Click to expand...

How come? Tell me to sod off and mind my own if you like.


----------



## JenStar1976

Hi. Please could you add me? My due date is 14 January. Thanks! xx


----------



## ab75

Hi everyone, welcome to the newbies, congratulations! 
Good progression Tui.
Sunshine when are you going to tell dh? Lol I would be bursting to tell by now xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Congratulations to all the newbies xxx

Eurgh so tired & dizzy this morning :-( baby brain kicked in last night & I totally forgot to take my pregnacare with tea! Ooops I dont think missing 1 will hurt will it? Hubby's still working away but he'll be home tonight yay & he's off tomorrow, hoping I get my phone call this morning to arrange my scan an appointment tomorrow would be perfect with him being off work, he phoned last night to say he'd had a phone call off his mum telling him to make sure he doesn't say anything to anyone while we're out on Saturday about me being pregnant as it's "her day" so I was abit annoyed, 
We'd already said we wouldn't tell anyone else yet there's only both sets of parents & my best friend that knows so god knows why she'd think I'd announce it on her birthday meal I have no idea.

How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## ab75

Scgirl and krissy, I'm sure you'll both be fine and have super sticky beans.
wishingalways, hope this is your sticky rainbow xx


----------



## Shilo

My hcg went from 20 at 12DPO to 22 at 14DPO. They basically said I can expect to start bleeding any time now. They are also concerned about possible ectopic. I go back on Friday for another beta if I have not started bleeding yet just to see what's going on. They said they had one case of this happening where it didn't result in a miscarriage but I know not to get my hopes up. That would be a one in a million.

I know technically it was not a baby yet but I feel like it was. It's a little person we created that I will likely never get to meet or know. I'm devastated and feel like I'm losing a child no matter how early it is.

So right now I'm in limbo... just waiting to see what happens and if by some miracle this is a viable pregnancy. Though that is unlikely.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm so so sorry to hear that Hun, I still have everything crossed for you sending big hugs xxxx


----------



## ab75

Fx that this is your miracle shilo. I know there are no words that will help you right now. Limbo is horrible. And yes it is already a baby, as soon as we see that bfp we start imagining and making plans in our heads. I really hope this sticks for you xx


----------



## SadakoS

I'm so sorry to hear that Shilo :( Thinking of you x


----------



## Tui

mrs.humphreys said:


> Congratulations to all the newbies xxx
> 
> Eurgh so tired & dizzy this morning :-( baby brain kicked in last night & I totally forgot to take my pregnacare with tea! Ooops I dont think missing 1 will hurt will it? Hubby's still working away but he'll be home tonight yay & he's off tomorrow, hoping I get my phone call this morning to arrange my scan an appointment tomorrow would be perfect with him being off work, he phoned last night to say he'd had a phone call off his mum telling him to make sure he doesn't say anything to anyone while we're out on Saturday about me being pregnant as it's "her day" so I was abit annoyed,
> We'd already said we wouldn't tell anyone else yet there's only both sets of parents & my best friend that knows so god knows why she'd think I'd announce it on her birthday meal I have no idea.
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?

I have a mother in law like that :hugs: I moved half way across the world to get away from her. Dreading telling them about baby, I really don't want them to come visiting. Am I horrid?


----------



## 0203

I have everything crossed for you shilo :hugs:

I thought it would be safe to get a 3+ on a CB digital today, I'm 5w+2 but it still says 2-3 weeks. Should I be worried?


----------



## Tui

Shilo said:


> My hcg went from 20 at 12DPO to 22 at 14DPO. They basically said I can expect to start bleeding any time now. They are also concerned about possible ectopic. I go back on Friday for another beta if I have not started bleeding yet just to see what's going on. They said they had one case of this happening where it didn't result in a miscarriage but I know not to get my hopes up. That would be a one in a million.
> 
> I know technically it was not a baby yet but I feel like it was. It's a little person we created that I will likely never get to meet or know. I'm devastated and feel like I'm losing a child no matter how early it is.
> 
> So right now I'm in limbo... just waiting to see what happens and if by some miracle this is a viable pregnancy. Though that is unlikely.

Sorry honey, still hoping your numbers go up :hugs: will be thinking of you.


----------



## ab75

Sorry mrs, I totally missed your post, must've been posting at same time. What a horrible thing for mil to say, as if you would want to broadcast it so early and at "her"meal anyway!
lol Tui, my mil is ok but we have moved 100 miles since last preg and I am so looking forward to not having a houseful of people when I arrive home with a baby xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> I've not got a cold but my skin is so itchy I'm going insane!! :hissy:
> 
> I've got my MW appointment tomorrow morning I'm really hoping she's going to be supportive and more helpful than the cow bag doctor I saw last week :growlmad:
> 
> Gl tomorrow! Hope it goes well !
> 
> Still wondering whether to get scan at 6+2 but booked at 7+2, think I should try to be sensible and keep the later one...!
> Itchiness is annoying! Is that a common 1st tri symptom?
> Had a bit of nausea at lunch but I'm worried that I'm mad and imagining it all! XClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: try wait it out Hun, I know that's so hard though. Yes in all my pregnancys I've had itchy skin and spots! I'm waiting for the spots to turn up with this pregnancy though, non so far.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, spots isn't fair! But if it's a good sign for you allow it!
> Yeh, I'm gonna wait it out, it might prevent a lot of worry in long run!
> Are u gonna ask the mw for an early scan?Click to expand...

I see my mw today so I'm going to see what she says but I don't want one before 8 weeks this time xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

wishingalways said:


> Hi everyone. Im a little nervous about joining but i have high hopes this time.. i cant be that unlucky...right. 5w2d today following 2 previous mc in aug 13 and feb14. Praying this one sticks. Wish i could fast forward to may27th for first scan. Last mc in feb i went for my 8w scan and went to the toilet before starting and started bleeding. Coulnt believe it. Anyway hoping to get to know you all and good luck everyone. X

Welcome to the group and congratulations! I've had two mc as well so I know how you must be feeling. Praying for sticky beans for us. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Shilo I'm so so sorry Hun. Sending you lots of love and please take good care of yourself :hugs: 

Mrs - what a terrible thing for mil to say, I hope you get your scan for tomorrow that would be such a nice thing for you and your hubby to go to together :)

How is everyone today? I dreamt I had twins last night....I wonder why :haha:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yes I dreamt about twins too, don't think it's helping having to go for another blood test as my liver function test was very high & when I googled what that can mean during pregnancy it says it can happen but mainly in multiple pregnancies!!! Jeez I need to step away from google x


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yes I dreamt about twins too, don't think it's helping having to go for another blood test as my liver function test was very high & when I googled what that can mean during pregnancy it says it can happen but mainly in multiple pregnancies!!! Jeez I need to step away from google x

:yipee: it's so twins!! When is your next blood test? X


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm not sure got to wait for these results to come back & see what they say, hopefully they were high due to me having bad sickness xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

@ Mummy, Good morning! I can't go back to sleep and I have no idea why :hissy:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> @ Mummy, Good morning! I can't go back to sleep and I have no idea why :hissy:.

What time is it were you are?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> @ Mummy, Good morning! I can't go back to sleep and I have no idea why :hissy:.
> 
> What time is it were you are?Click to expand...

3:56 AM, I think i went to bed about 10:00pm.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> @ Mummy, Good morning! I can't go back to sleep and I have no idea why :hissy:.
> 
> What time is it were you are?Click to expand...
> 
> 3:56 AM, I think i went to bed about 10:00pm.Click to expand...

I wish it was that time here I need more sleep :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> @ Mummy, Good morning! I can't go back to sleep and I have no idea why :hissy:.
> 
> What time is it were you are?Click to expand...
> 
> 3:56 AM, I think i went to bed about 10:00pm.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish it was that time here I need more sleep :haha:Click to expand...

What time is it for you where you live?


----------



## Mummy to be x

It's 09.07am :)


----------



## ab75

I feel normal today, no nausea, sore boobs or cramps. Hopefully all is still well and it will hit me full force later!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> I feel normal today, no nausea, sore boobs or cramps. Hopefully all is still well and it will hit me full force later!!

My sore boobs have gone too. Only if I pinch then really hard they hurt :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies I have the mw in an hour, I'm feeling nervous what sort of things can I ask her? What can I expect her to do after two losses? Anything? I'm really hoping she's going to be helpful :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Ladies I have the mw in an hour, I'm feeling nervous what sort of things can I ask her? What can I expect her to do after two losses? Anything? I'm really hoping she's going to be helpful :(

Good luck! :hugs: Let us all know how it goes. I really have no idea what to ask ><. I have my apt in about a week from tomorrow. I am going to be just as lost lol.


----------



## ab75

Good luck at the mw xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Good luck mummy to be I'm sure everything will be fine xxx

Well I've finally got my scan appointment but they can't get me in until Monday at 2:30pm :-( hubby's gonna see if he can get some time off to come with me but now I'm in a total state of panic, I've phoned my doctors to see if my blood results are back & they are but the doctor wants to see me about them :-( I had to have a retest this week as last week when she did them my liver function levels were really high so I'm guessing they still are, does anyone know what this means? I've read somewhere that it can happen in pregnancy but a lot of the time it's with multiples but now I'm wondering if it's anything else :-( x


----------



## ab75

Sorry mrs I can't help, but didn't want to ignore you. When are you going to see doc?? Xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Tomorrow morning I'm totally stressed out about it, think I'm gonna get hubby to come with me x


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Tomorrow morning I'm totally stressed out about it, think I'm gonna get hubby to come with me x

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Good luck xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck mrs, I'm sure everything will be fine, at least you will know tomorrow either way. 

Ok so I've seen my MW and she was lovely, she said she could book me a scan in a couple of weeks if I wanted it but I said no, I said I wanted to get past 8 weeks first (that's when my last mc was) so she said she's going to book my dating scan in the mean time and she is going to come to my house at nine weeks to see how I'm feeling and see how things are going etc, and if In the mean time I feel like I need a scan then I have to ring her and she will get me one. 

She spoke to me about mc and things and was genuinely very nice, I feel a bit better for her chat. X


----------



## ab75

Sounds like you have a lovely mw xx


----------



## SMandel22

Mummy to be x said:


> Good luck mrs, I'm sure everything will be fine, at least you will know tomorrow either way.
> 
> Ok so I've seen my MW and she was lovely, she said she could book me a scan in a couple of weeks if I wanted it but I said no, I said I wanted to get past 8 weeks first (that's when my last mc was) so she said she's going to book my dating scan in the mean time and she is going to come to my house at nine weeks to see how I'm feeling and see how things are going etc, and if In the mean time I feel like I need a scan then I have to ring her and she will get me one.
> 
> She spoke to me about mc and things and was genuinely very nice, I feel a bit better for her chat. X

That's great!! She sounds wonderful!!


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> Good luck mrs, I'm sure everything will be fine, at least you will know tomorrow either way.
> 
> Ok so I've seen my MW and she was lovely, she said she could book me a scan in a couple of weeks if I wanted it but I said no, I said I wanted to get past 8 weeks first (that's when my last mc was) so she said she's going to book my dating scan in the mean time and she is going to come to my house at nine weeks to see how I'm feeling and see how things are going etc, and if In the mean time I feel like I need a scan then I have to ring her and she will get me one.
> 
> She spoke to me about mc and things and was genuinely very nice, I feel a bit better for her chat. X

Oh I am so glad she was nice! Glad its made you feel a bit better! x


----------



## SCgirl

Anyone still check their cervix? I know it's supposed to get higher and softer during pregnancy, but mine is med-low and this morning was super firm (like before af)- has me very nervous. Took a frer to see if fading. Not fading, but not really any different... (Photo is today on bottom, and the two days before above)

If there's something to worry about, I will :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mummy to be x

She was fabulous I was really pleased she offered me early scans. She even said if the early pregnancy unit got funny about an early scan she'd tell a little white lie to get me in there and she assured me I'd get two scans in the first trimester. I feel relieved but she did say it's just a waiting game to know if everything is going to be ok, I guess she's right though x


----------



## Pix

*will catch up in posts in a minute*

Does anyone find themselves excessively cranky and *ahem* bitchy. I feel like I'm ripping peoples heads off right now. But it's more like the issue was always there I just lost my filter. I can't stop.


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG Ladies, you can all talk! Sooo many pages to catch up on today :lol: love it! :happydance:



Maisypie said:


> Wow, that took me awhile to read through everything.
> Praying for everyone to have their happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Just curious if anyone is getting a cold?? I have been sneezing non stop with a sore throat, on top of nausea I am feeling pretty terrible.

Colds and blocked noses are an early pregnancy symptom :) had them with both of my daughter's pregnancies :thumbup:



SCgirl said:


> Had my follow-up blood test today. Probably won't hear results until tomorrow. Asked about blood pressure, since it was just as bad this afternoon at school (158/92). She thinks it's stress, but wants me to monitor it over the next week. If it doesn't improve, I'm to see an internist. She said since it's going down when I'm relaxed at night, it's probably ok. (It had already gone down some when they took my bp at the dr office- despite my white coat syndrome haha)
> 
> I'm 14dpo today, and this is my first pregnancy getting something above 1-2, so I'm thrilled! (The frer was fmu, the cbd was 4pm)

So pleased for you! :yipee: fantastic line on the FRER :)



SCgirl said:


> Well, I spoke too soon. Less than 2 hours after the blood test, I got a call from the dr. office. My hcg was 179, so it didn't quite double, but they said it was definitely good. (puts doubling time ~50.81hrs) (hcg was 93 at same time on mon)
> 
> Here's what surprised me- they want to do an early scan to confirm the pregnancy. So- I've got an appointment on 5/22 (6w1d). Doubt we'll be able to see much, but that's something to look forward to! Fx the bean makes it that long (and maybe 7 months after that!)

I'm sure everything is just fine but I have everything crossed for you anyway x



wishingalways said:


> Hi everyone. Im a little nervous about joining but i have high hopes this time.. i cant be that unlucky...right. 5w2d today following 2 previous mc in aug 13 and feb14. Praying this one sticks. Wish i could fast forward to may27th for first scan. Last mc in feb i went for my 8w scan and went to the toilet before starting and started bleeding. Coulnt believe it. Anyway hoping to get to know you all and good luck everyone. X




wishingalways said:


> Oh and imdue jan 5th i think can you add me. Xx

Welcome and congrats hun :wohoo: wishing you a very h&h 9 months! x



KrissyKris22 said:


> Okk ladies soo here's how my day went. This morning I had very very light spotting. I called the doctors and told them about the spotting. I also told them how I was wondering if I was further along because i was soo big. They had me come in for an early ultrasound in which they seen one sac and the embryonic pole. She said it's still early for them to see anything really esp since I'm only 5 weeks and 6 days. They drew blood and said they'll get back to me by tomorrow. So hopefully everything is good.
> 
> Okay thee end :) lol

Sorry to hear about the spotting hun, hopefully it's stopped now? It is still early days, but great they saw the sac & pole. Fx'd for your beta results :flower:



Tui said:


> Progression pictures, 11dpo and 15 dpo. Couldn't help myself :haha:

Fantastic progression Tui :happydance:



JenStar1976 said:


> Hi. Please could you add me? My due date is 14 January. Thanks! xx

Welcome & congrats! :flower:



Shilo said:


> My hcg went from 20 at 12DPO to 22 at 14DPO. They basically said I can expect to start bleeding any time now. They are also concerned about possible ectopic. I go back on Friday for another beta if I have not started bleeding yet just to see what's going on. They said they had one case of this happening where it didn't result in a miscarriage but I know not to get my hopes up. That would be a one in a million.
> 
> I know technically it was not a baby yet but I feel like it was. It's a little person we created that I will likely never get to meet or know. I'm devastated and feel like I'm losing a child no matter how early it is.
> 
> So right now I'm in limbo... just waiting to see what happens and if by some miracle this is a viable pregnancy. Though that is unlikely.

Shilo I'm so very sorry :hugs: 

It doesn't matter how early you are, this is your baby and you can and should grieve however you like. I really do hope that your little bean stays with you. Thinking of you hun xx



0203 said:


> I have everything crossed for you shilo :hugs:
> 
> I thought it would be safe to get a 3+ on a CB digital today, I'm 5w+2 but it still says 2-3 weeks. Should I be worried?

It should've but they're only a rough estimate hun, maybe take one in a couple of days time? So long as your standard tests are progressing and everything else is fine I wouldn't worry :flower:



Mummy to be x said:


> Good luck mrs, I'm sure everything will be fine, at least you will know tomorrow either way.
> 
> Ok so I've seen my MW and she was lovely, she said she could book me a scan in a couple of weeks if I wanted it but I said no, I said I wanted to get past 8 weeks first (that's when my last mc was) so she said she's going to book my dating scan in the mean time and she is going to come to my house at nine weeks to see how I'm feeling and see how things are going etc, and if In the mean time I feel like I need a scan then I have to ring her and she will get me one.
> 
> She spoke to me about mc and things and was genuinely very nice, I feel a bit better for her chat. X

Ahhh so glad you got a lovely mw :flower: it really does makes the world of difference!

Mrs humphreys your bump does look quite big already! Being your 4th baby though you're bound to show earlier and I get quite bad baby bloat, not as big as yours I might add, but it might just be that! I think girls have quite a high hcg level usually, so you could just be carrying pink this time :)

Sorry if I missed any one out, or any questions... Had a busy couple of days and hadn't managed to get online :dohh: not much to report from me.... I'm still eating for 6 and still as tired as ever!


----------



## ttc_lolly

SCgirl said:


> Anyone still check their cervix? I know it's supposed to get higher and softer during pregnancy, but mine is med-low and this morning was super firm (like before af)- has me very nervous. Took a frer to see if fading. Not fading, but not really any different... (Photo is today on bottom, and the two days before above)
> 
> If there's something to worry about, I will :(

Mines still quite low and firm, not sure exactly when it should start to go higher :shrug: it's still early days so hopefully it's just something that is yet to happen, but will :) your tests look fab, there's definite progression x



Pix said:


> *will catch up in posts in a minute*
> 
> Does anyone find themselves excessively cranky and *ahem* bitchy. I feel like I'm ripping peoples heads off right now. But it's more like the issue was always there I just lost my filter. I can't stop.

Oh yes! I'm really irritable and short tempered :grr: I'm not much better when non-pregnant either though!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh and since my last pregnancy in February I've gained a flipping stone!!! :saywhat:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pix said:


> *will catch up in posts in a minute*
> 
> Does anyone find themselves excessively cranky and *ahem* bitchy. I feel like I'm ripping peoples heads off right now. But it's more like the issue was always there I just lost my filter. I can't stop.

Yes me, I'm a right moody bitch to hubs :blush: I bite his head off constantly I'm such a cow :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ok, I think I've got everyone down that's given me their EDD. If you want to check and let me know if I've missed anyone out or muddled up dates and I'll get it corrected :flower:


----------



## MissyX90

Mines the 18th jan apparently


----------



## sunshine85

Shilo, we are all here for you! I am sending you hugs and much love from Florida. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine85

Got the word my hcg with went from 57 to 809! 

Still cautious though


----------



## Pix

sunshine85 said:


> Got the word my hcg with went from 57 to 809!
> 
> Still cautious though

I understand being cautious. But that number is fantastic.


----------



## ab75

Woohoo sunshine, fantastic news. Have you told your dh yet? Xx


----------



## sunshine85

ab75 said:


> Woohoo sunshine, fantastic news. Have you told your dh yet? Xx


Thank you ladies but we find out a new number tomorrow as they drew blood yesterday too. Plus, my other blood tests came back too so I will find those out too.

Nope, although he was looking in my purse for aspirin and pulled out my prenatals and wonderint why I cannot clean cat litter lol.

I have told certain people who I know don't know mutual friends and cannot tell. I have not told him yet though....I think he has a hunch though. I won't even have :sex: and Lord knows he has been trying lol. I am too cautious


----------



## ttc_lolly

MissyX90 said:


> Mines the 18th jan apparently

:thumbup:




sunshine85 said:


> Got the word my hcg with went from 57 to 809!
> 
> Still cautious though

Fantastic results! Definitely time to tell DH :haha:


----------



## SCgirl

Sunshine- how far apart were those numbers?


----------



## sunshine85

SCgirl said:


> Sunshine- how far apart were those numbers?

 3 or 4 days I believe.


----------



## sunshine85

ttc_lolly said:


> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> Mines the 18th jan apparently
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Got the word my hcg with went from 57 to 809!
> 
> Still cautious thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Fantastic results! Definitely time to tell DH :haha:Click to expand...


Awww do I haf'ta?? Lmfao! :haha: I think after I find out tomorrows betas and results from other bloodwork, depending on how that goes, I will tell him. I found out last Wed on his birthday and should of done it then but was too scared lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies I've tested..... Here we are!


----------



## ab75

Yaay mummy. I bought more tesco cheapies and got an even darker line than 2 days ago, so I'm happy lol. Cannot believe how much I have eaten today, been feeling hungry sick every hour or so xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Yaay mummy. I bought more tesco cheapies and got an even darker line than 2 days ago, so I'm happy lol. Cannot believe how much I have eaten today, been feeling hungry sick every hour or so xx

Yay do you have pics? I'm so shocked at the cb digi I never got a 3 plus with my other pregnancy and the FRER has pinched dye from the control line! I'm feeling positive about this pregnancy :)


----------



## ab75

Attached Files:







20140508_172219.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ab75

Mummy to be x said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Yaay mummy. I bought more tesco cheapies and got an even darker line than 2 days ago, so I'm happy lol. Cannot believe how much I have eaten today, been feeling hungry sick every hour or so xx
> 
> Yay do you have pics? I'm so shocked at the cb digi I never got a 3 plus with my other pregnancy and the FRER has pinched dye from the control line! I'm feeling positive about this pregnancy :)Click to expand...

Thats good. I'm glad you feel positive. I am starting to think that my little nugget will stick. Can't imagine having 3 kids, but b4 I had Zoe I never thought I would have any, then when preg with Zara I never thought I'd be lucky enough to have 2, so looking forward to being a mummy of 3 xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Great progression!!


----------



## Beaned up

Hi Ladies,

I had an appointment at my doctors this morning. All my tests have turned negative now. Had about 5 positives between monday and yesterday, took CB digi yesterday at 6:00pm which said pregnant 1-2 but today using fmu and then at my appointment this morning they are *all* negative. I have to leave it all now until late next week when either my period comes or I have a blood test, which ever comes first! Dont really know how to feel, feeling numb at the moment :shrug:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Yaay mummy. I bought more tesco cheapies and got an even darker line than 2 days ago, so I'm happy lol. Cannot believe how much I have eaten today, been feeling hungry sick every hour or so xx
> 
> Yay do you have pics? I'm so shocked at the cb digi I never got a 3 plus with my other pregnancy and the FRER has pinched dye from the control line! I'm feeling positive about this pregnancy :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good. I'm glad you feel positive. I am starting to think that my little nugget will stick. Can't imagine having 3 kids, but b4 I had Zoe I never thought I would have any, then when preg with Zara I never thought I'd be lucky enough to have 2, so looking forward to being a mummy of 3 xxClick to expand...

Yeah three kiddies will be so much fun!! :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beaned up said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had an appointment at my doctors this morning. All my tests have turned negative now. Had about 5 positives between monday and yesterday, took CB digi yesterday at 6:00pm which said pregnant 1-2 but today using fmu and then at my appointment this morning they are *all* negative. I have to leave it all now until late next week when either my period comes or I have a blood test, which ever comes first! Dont really know how to feel, feeling numb at the moment :shrug:

I'm so sorry Hun I'm keeping you in my thoughts hoping AF stays away xxc


----------



## 0203

Thinking of you beaned up.

I can't shake a really bad feeling that something is wrong :( I can't help it, trying to be positive but I'm so scared


----------



## ab75

Thinking of you beaned up. Hope af stays away xx
0203, its understandable to be anxious, hope all is well and this is your take home rainbow baby xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Great progression ladies xx
Well I'm still worried sick about my blood results, can't wait to get tomorrow's appointment over with :-( sickness & dizziness this morning then by 10am I was starving & haven't stopped eating since but really suffering with back ache this afternoon :-( x


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Great progression ladies xx
> Well I'm still worried sick about my blood results, can't wait to get tomorrow's appointment over with :-( sickness & dizziness this morning then by 10am I was starving & haven't stopped eating since but really suffering with back ache this afternoon :-( x

What times your app tomorrow Hun xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

10:50am I just want to get it over with & it's my sons birthday so we've got a busy day anyway, I'm hoping the days go fast between now & Monday I've got a busy day tomorrow & 1 on Saturday think I'll think of something to do Sunday then I've just got to wait until 2:30 on Monday for my scan I'm nervous, excited & scared all rolled into 1!! Oh the joys of hormones Haha xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> 10:50am I just want to get it over with & it's my sons birthday so we've got a busy day anyway, I'm hoping the days go fast between now & Monday I've got a busy day tomorrow & 1 on Saturday think I'll think of something to do Sunday then I've just got to wait until 2:30 on Monday for my scan I'm nervous, excited & scared all rolled into 1!! Oh the joys of hormones Haha xx

Can't wait to hear of your updates and happy birthday for your son! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Aww thank you x 
I think after Monday I will feel a whole lot better, I don't think I've ever been this stressed before! I am looking forward to spending a night out with my hubby & his family on Saturday night, my mums babysitting the boys (already arranged before I found out I was pregnant) so I can relax & drink my orange juice in peace haha xx


----------



## SadakoS

Yey I got my job - and i told my mum about the being knocked up!


----------



## Mummy to be x

SadakoS said:


> Yey I got my job - and i told my mum about the being knocked up!

Great news!!! :happydance:

How did your mum take the exciting news?


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Aww thank you x
> I think after Monday I will feel a whole lot better, I don't think I've ever been this stressed before! I am looking forward to spending a night out with my hubby & his family on Saturday night, my mums babysitting the boys (already arranged before I found out I was pregnant) so I can relax & drink my orange juice in peace haha xx

That will be really nice for you, it's great to get out and have some piece from the kids....shame about the orange juice though :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## SMandel22

Hey ladies!

Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!

Wow those are great results!!! Is it your dating scan on the 20th?


----------



## SMandel22

Mummy to be x said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!
> 
> Wow those are great results!!! Is it your dating scan on the 20th?Click to expand...

Thank you!!! And yes! I'll be 7w4d then, so I really hope we'll be able to gear the heartbeat.


----------



## Mummy to be x

SMandel22 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!
> 
> Wow those are great results!!! Is it your dating scan on the 20th?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! And yes! I'll be 7w4d then, so I really hope we'll be able to gear the heartbeat.Click to expand...

With my previous pregnancy we heard the HB at 6 week 2 days so you have a great chance I'd say x


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Yaay mummy. I bought more tesco cheapies and got an even darker line than 2 days ago, so I'm happy lol. Cannot believe how much I have eaten today, been feeling hungry sick every hour or so xx
> 
> Yay do you have pics? I'm so shocked at the cb digi I never got a 3 plus with my other pregnancy and the FRER has pinched dye from the control line! I'm feeling positive about this pregnancy :)Click to expand...

Yay! That's so weird, I went and got a 3+ this afternoon too!!


----------



## JoWantsABaby

mrs.humphreys said:


> 10:50am I just want to get it over with & it's my sons birthday so we've got a busy day anyway, I'm hoping the days go fast between now & Monday I've got a busy day tomorrow & 1 on Saturday think I'll think of something to do Sunday then I've just got to wait until 2:30 on Monday for my scan I'm nervous, excited & scared all rolled into 1!! Oh the joys of hormones Haha xx

Good luck for tomorrow! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Jo - this has got to be our time for sticky beans :hugs:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Beaned up said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had an appointment at my doctors this morning. All my tests have turned negative now. Had about 5 positives between monday and yesterday, took CB digi yesterday at 6:00pm which said pregnant 1-2 but today using fmu and then at my appointment this morning they are *all* negative. I have to leave it all now until late next week when either my period comes or I have a blood test, which ever comes first! Dont really know how to feel, feeling numb at the moment :shrug:

I'm so sorry to hear this x


----------



## JoWantsABaby

JoWantsABaby said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Yaay mummy. I bought more tesco cheapies and got an even darker line than 2 days ago, so I'm happy lol. Cannot believe how much I have eaten today, been feeling hungry sick every hour or so xx
> 
> Yay do you have pics? I'm so shocked at the cb digi I never got a 3 plus with my other pregnancy and the FRER has pinched dye from the control line! I'm feeling positive about this pregnancy :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! That's so weird, I went and got a 3+ this afternoon too!!Click to expand...

I bloody well hope so!! :thumbup:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

SadakoS said:


> Yey I got my job - and i told my mum about the being knocked up!

Congrats!! Brill news x


----------



## JoWantsABaby

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!

Awesome hcg numbers! 
I've also got a scan may 20th, counting down! X


----------



## ab75

Congratulations sadako.
good numbers smandel.
good luck tmrw mrs and happy birthday to your son.
I've got doc at 830am to see if I can get early scan at 8weeks xx


----------



## sunshine85

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!



That is beautiful woot woot! :happydance:

I started at 37, two days later 56, five days later 809 and tomorrow I find out the draw from yesterday.

I hope its your time, my time and all our times for sticky beans and take home babies xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab75 good luck tomorrow I hope you get your early scan xx


----------



## SMandel22

Mummy to be x said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!
> 
> Wow those are great results!!! Is it your dating scan on the 20th?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! And yes! I'll be 7w4d then, so I really hope we'll be able to gear the heartbeat.Click to expand...
> 
> With my previous pregnancy we heard the HB at 6 week 2 days so you have a great chance I'd say xClick to expand...

That's great!!! :)


----------



## SMandel22

JoWantsABaby said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!
> 
> Awesome hcg numbers!
> I've also got a scan may 20th, counting down! XClick to expand...

The 20th can't come soon enough!!!!!


----------



## SMandel22

sunshine85 said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful woot woot! :happydance:
> 
> I started at 37, two days later 56, five days later 809 and tomorrow I find out the draw from yesterday.
> 
> I hope its your time, my time and all our times for sticky beans and take home babies xxClick to expand...


Thank you!! I hope it's everyone's time as well!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Katy78

0203 said:


> I thought it would be safe to get a 3+ on a CB digital today, I'm 5w+2 but it still says 2-3 weeks. Should I be worried?

Exactly the same thing happened to me, also on 5+2. I'm getting more and more nauseous every day and ICs have gotten darker too. So I'm hoping for the best.
I'm on 5+4 today, I'll test with a digi again in a couple of days.


----------



## SCgirl

I'm freaking out a bit. I made the not-so-smart choice of testing with a cbd again today after getting a 2-3 yesterday... Got a 1-2 today. Trying to breathe- there's nothing I can do at this point...


----------



## SadakoS

FX for you Beaned Up xx

She was shocked (didn't know we were trying) but was very happy because we're happy. We even had a name discussion!

I got my 3+ this afternoon too! Good day!
https://i.imgur.com/fBNrxim.jpg


----------



## Katy78

SCgirl said:


> I'm freaking out a bit. I made the not-so-smart choice of testing with a cbd again today after getting a 2-3 yesterday... Got a 1-2 today. Trying to breathe- there's nothing I can do at this point...

Maybe today's urine was more diluted.
FX'ed.


----------



## Mummy to be x

SadakoS said:


> FX for you Beaned Up xx
> 
> She was shocked (didn't know we were trying) but was very happy because we're happy. We even had a name discussion!
> 
> I got my 3+ this afternoon too! Good day!
> https://i.imgur.com/fBNrxim.jpg

Great news! :thumbup:

Yay for 3+ it feels such a relief doesn't it?


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl said:


> I'm freaking out a bit. I made the not-so-smart choice of testing with a cbd again today after getting a 2-3 yesterday... Got a 1-2 today. Trying to breathe- there's nothing I can do at this point...

Don't lose hope it could be your urine was more diluted today?


----------



## SadakoS

Yeah it could definitely be more diluted, there's a few threads on here with people who hate the dating function on the CBD because they're really not that accurate.


----------



## 0203

Katy78 said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> I thought it would be safe to get a 3+ on a CB digital today, I'm 5w+2 but it still says 2-3 weeks. Should I be worried?
> 
> Exactly the same thing happened to me, also on 5+2. I'm getting more and more nauseous every day and ICs have gotten darker too. So I'm hoping for the best.
> I'm on 5+4 today, I'll test with a digi again in a couple of days.Click to expand...


Good luck. I have absolutely zero symptoms which has me worried too, last week I felt so different I had sore boobs was waking up in the middle of the night hungry. This week I am a little bit more about tired than usual but nothing else. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so hopefully that can calm my nerves a bit


----------



## Katy78

Good luck!


----------



## Jaimeloves2ru

Just got my second round of hcg levels back today. I am beyond thrilled. They are doubling as they are suppose to. Now I cannot wait to see the Obgyn nurse tomorrow and hopefully set up the dating US. I cannot wait to see that little heartbeat on the screen. Tues hcg @ 5 weeks 3 days was 819. Today at 5 weeks 5 days 1820. Thank you JESUS!!


----------



## wishingalways

I hear you ladies. I did a cbd when i was 4+3 and was shocked to get a 2-3 but now i think back i had held it for a long time a week later i took another thinking 3+ but got 2-3 again. Why do we do this to ourselves. Im going to jave to go and buy more now. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

SadakoS said:


> Yey I got my job - and i told my mum about the being knocked up!

Congrats hun! :hugs:



SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!

Congrats! :hugs: I can't wait to see the ultrasound pictures! 



Beaned up said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had an appointment at my doctors this morning. All my tests have turned negative now. Had about 5 positives between monday and yesterday, took CB digi yesterday at 6:00pm which said pregnant 1-2 but today using fmu and then at my appointment this morning they are *all* negative. I have to leave it all now until late next week when either my period comes or I have a blood test, which ever comes first! Dont really know how to feel, feeling numb at the moment :shrug:

I am so sorry sweetie. :hugs: Just know that all of us are here for you if you need to talk. Keep us updated on how you are doing! 



mrs.humphreys said:


> 10:50am I just want to get it over with & it's my sons birthday so we've got a busy day anyway, I'm hoping the days go fast between now & Monday I've got a busy day tomorrow & 1 on Saturday think I'll think of something to do Sunday then I've just got to wait until 2:30 on Monday for my scan I'm nervous, excited & scared all rolled into 1!! Oh the joys of hormones Haha xx

I am really excited to hear what your doctor has to say. Is there a chance you could be further along than you thought if its not Twins? Oh and happy early birthday to your lil boy! 



SCgirl said:


> I'm freaking out a bit. I made the not-so-smart choice of testing with a cbd again today after getting a 2-3 yesterday... Got a 1-2 today. Trying to breathe- there's nothing I can do at this point...

Do not let HPT test results freak you out. Sometimes there is a lot of reasons for why they could show up weaker one day compared to the next. Heck even the HPT in the same box taken at the same time can give mixed results if there is something wrong with the test or your urine is diluted. 



Jaimeloves2ru said:


> Just got my second round of hcg levels back today. I am beyond thrilled. They are doubling as they are suppose to. Now I cannot wait to see the Obgyn nurse tomorrow and hopefully set up the dating US. I cannot wait to see that little heartbeat on the screen. Tues hcg @ 5 weeks 3 days was 819. Today at 5 weeks 5 days 1820. Thank you JESUS!!

Those levels look so nice!! I hope mine are that high when I go in on the 16th.


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey ladies. Feel like I've been mia today lol. Newhoo. Today was an okay today. I'm tired as usual and my nips are sore and im peeing like noo tomorrow lol. Other than that no other symptoms. Hows everyone one else doing.???


----------



## sunshine85

KrissyKris22 said:


> Hey ladies. Feel like I've been mia today lol. Newhoo. Today was an okay today. I'm tired as usual and my nips are sore and im peeing like noo tomorrow lol. Other than that no other symptoms. Hows everyone one else doing.???



Sore nips here and very hungry. Thats it for me. I am also very pissed off (sorry, gotta rant to my girls)

So my dh aunt who never liked me (but he says is in my head and his mom makes excuses for her too) but this woman ignores me completely and rude. I used to care if she liked me like four years ago, now I dont care.

Anyway, so on facebook a photo of my dh and his best friend is up and some woman asks who my dh is and she wants to be 'hooked up' with him

So his aunt tells her he is single and yea she should get to know him etc..

His other aunt was like umm no that is rude you know he is taken..

She always does disrespectful shit like this. Then the fam makes excuses for her. I knwo she prefers him to be with a latin woman (people in fam told me) and I am black so I know she has this issue.

I am so frustrated my crampiness has increased. Dh, bless his heart is like I am gonna call mom and aunt and tell them it was disrespectful and not to do that but I wanna rip her head off!!!!!


----------



## MissyX90

I can't wait for some symptoms :/ think sore nips is it


----------



## Kiwiberry

sunshine85 said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Feel like I've been mia today lol. Newhoo. Today was an okay today. I'm tired as usual and my nips are sore and im peeing like noo tomorrow lol. Other than that no other symptoms. Hows everyone one else doing.???
> 
> 
> 
> Sore nips here and very hungry. Thats it for me. I am also very pissed off (sorry, gotta rant to my girls)
> 
> So my dh aunt who never liked me (but he says is in my head and his mom makes excuses for her too) but this woman ignores me completely and rude. I used to care if she liked me like four years ago, now I dont care.
> 
> Anyway, so on facebook a photo of my dh and his best friend is up and some woman asks who my dh is and she wants to be 'hooked up' with him
> 
> So his aunt tells her he is single and yea she should get to know him etc..
> 
> His other aunt was like umm no that is rude you know he is taken..
> 
> She always does disrespectful shit like this. Then the fam makes excuses for her. I knwo she prefers him to be with a latin woman (people in fam told me) and I am black so I know she has this issue.
> 
> I am so frustrated my crampiness has increased. Dh, bless his heart is like I am gonna call mom and aunt and tell them it was disrespectful and not to do that but I wanna rip her head off!!!!!Click to expand...

Sorry you are going through that sweetie. What I am about to suggest is probably bad advice but I would tell her how it is (the aunt I mean). Then again I am very blunt and confrontational at times.


----------



## KrissyKris22

sunshine85 said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Feel like I've been mia today lol. Newhoo. Today was an okay today. I'm tired as usual and my nips are sore and im peeing like noo tomorrow lol. Other than that no other symptoms. Hows everyone one else doing.???
> 
> 
> 
> Sore nips here and very hungry. Thats it for me. I am also very pissed off (sorry, gotta rant to my girls)
> 
> So my dh aunt who never liked me (but he says is in my head and his mom makes excuses for her too) but this woman ignores me completely and rude. I used to care if she liked me like four years ago, now I dont care.
> 
> Anyway, so on facebook a photo of my dh and his best friend is up and some woman asks who my dh is and she wants to be 'hooked up' with him
> 
> So his aunt tells her he is single and yea she should get to know him etc..
> 
> His other aunt was like umm no that is rude you know he is taken..
> 
> She always does disrespectful shit like this. Then the fam makes excuses for her. I knwo she prefers him to be with a latin woman (people in fam told me) and I am black so I know she has this issue.
> 
> I am so frustrated my crampiness has increased. Dh, bless his heart is like I am gonna call mom and aunt and tell them it was disrespectful and not to do that but I wanna rip her head off!!!!!Click to expand...

wow that's really crazy and rude smdh. But try not to stress their not worth u getting ureself that upset. I kno its easier said than done tho. It suxs cus ure dh probably feels as though he's caught in the middle. As long as u and dh are happy then that's all that matters. They shouldn't even be doing shit like that neways esp with u being pregnant.


----------



## KrissyKris22

Lol seems like everyone is having sore nips hahaha.


----------



## Kiwiberry

KrissyKris22 said:


> Lol seems like everyone is having sore nips hahaha.

lol


----------



## MissyX90

Kiwiberry said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Lol seems like everyone is having sore nips hahaha.
> 
> lolClick to expand...

It's weird as I don't remember sore nips with my son


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissyX90 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Lol seems like everyone is having sore nips hahaha.
> 
> lolClick to expand...
> 
> It's weird as I don't remember sore nips with my sonClick to expand...

It really is amazing how different each pregnancy is. This is my first pregnancy and my boobs are killing me!! It feels like someone punched them a bunch of times....


----------



## KrissyKris22

MissyX90 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Lol seems like everyone is having sore nips hahaha.
> 
> lolClick to expand...
> 
> It's weird as I don't remember sore nips with my sonClick to expand...

I can't remember if I had it with my son lol.


----------



## KrissyKris22

Yea the thing is each pregnancy is different. I'm wondering how different is this one is gonna be from my first lol


----------



## sunshine85

You girls are all amazeballs! :hugs: 

My poor hubby is feeling caught in middle indeed. I am a VERY confrontational and blunt person but he took all the phones so I would not go off on her. He did call her but was too nice about it for my liking. I bit his head off, cried, then laughed and well my emotions are all over the place..

On another note, I never had any symptoms besides cramping with my pregnancies. So I am grateful for my sore nip naps (that is what I call them lol)

The cramping freaks me though but hope thats baby burrowing in or something.

I keep checking for blood argh :wacko:


----------



## KrissyKris22

sunshine85 said:


> You girls are all amazeballs! :hugs:
> 
> My poor hubby is feeling caught in middle indeed. I am a VERY confrontational and blunt person but he took all the phones so I would not go off on her. He did call her but was too nice about it for my liking. I bit his head off, cried, then laughed and well my emotions are all over the place..
> 
> On another note, I never had any symptoms besides cramping with my pregnancies. So I am grateful for my sore nip naps (that is what I call them lol)
> 
> The cramping freaks me though but hope thats baby burrowing in or something.
> 
> I keep checking for blood argh :wacko:

Noo problem hun that's what were here for :). At least he addressed it tho even if it wasn't the wat you've would've wanted. You got some men who probably wouldn't have even said anything lol. And be thankful for not having any symptoms besides cramping because the throwing up is dreadful and awful. I remember with my ds I couldn't keep anything down and loss soo much weight cus he was so picky. It eventually subsided after 4 1/2 months urghh.


----------



## SCgirl

I'm glad I'm not the only one concerned about cramps! I find that mine are worse when I'm up and about... anyone else that way? My husband left the country the day after my bfp, and will be back in town on Saturday, so he's been missing out on my crazy mood shifts! (I had to stop looking for a mother's day card in the store, 'cause I was about to start sobbing. I've also been a bit short with the kids at work- not necessarily a bad thing, because I'm usually too patient!) My boobs are already getting larger- and they hurt now. Too bad DH won't get to enjoy them when he returns! :blush:



SCgirl said:


> I'm freaking out a bit. I made the not-so-smart choice of testing with a cbd again today after getting a 2-3 yesterday... Got a 1-2 today. Trying to breathe- there's nothing I can do at this point...

Quick follow up- I went a bit crazy with worry from this this afternoon/evening. I was sure I was having another chemical. Since I had to know one way or the other, I went out and spent way too much money getting more tests (sadly I think this brings the total for this cycle into the triple digits :dohh:).

So- I got this. I'm feeling better now- looks like my hcg isn't decreasing- maybe actually increasing like it's supposed to. (the bottom two were this evening (15dpo), the top was today's fmu for reference) This is my first FRER where the test line is most definitely darker than the control line :thumbup:

Thank y'all so much for your patience with my numerous progression photos and reassuring words, while I go crazy over here! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







14-15prog.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KrissyKris22

SCgirl said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one concerned about cramps! I find that mine are worse when I'm up and about... anyone else that way? My husband left the country the day after my bfp, and will be back in town on Saturday, so he's been missing out on my crazy mood shifts! (I had to stop looking for a mother's day card in the store, 'cause I was about to start sobbing. I've also been a bit short with the kids at work- not necessarily a bad thing, because I'm usually too patient!) My boobs are already getting larger- and they hurt now. Too bad DH won't get to enjoy them when he returns! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out a bit. I made the not-so-smart choice of testing with a cbd again today after getting a 2-3 yesterday... Got a 1-2 today. Trying to breathe- there's nothing I can do at this point...
> 
> Quick follow up- I went a bit crazy with worry from this this afternoon/evening. I was sure I was having another chemical. Since I had to know one way or the other, I went out and spent way too much money getting more tests (sadly I think this brings the total for this cycle into the triple digits :dohh:).
> 
> So- I got this. I'm feeling better now- looks like my hcg isn't decreasing- maybe actually increasing like it's supposed to. (the bottom two were this evening (15dpo), the top was today's fmu for reference) This is my first FRER where the test line is most definitely darker than the control line :thumbup:
> 
> Thank y'all so much for your patience with my numerous progression photos and reassuring words, while I go crazy over here! :wacko:Click to expand...

My cramps are worst when I'm laying down esp in the middle of the night. I usually have to get up and walk around for a few minutes until it subsides lol. And good to hear that ure hcgs aren't decreasing :).


----------



## MissyX90

SCgirl said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one concerned about cramps! I find that mine are worse when I'm up and about... anyone else that way? My husband left the country the day after my bfp, and will be back in town on Saturday, so he's been missing out on my crazy mood shifts! (I had to stop looking for a mother's day card in the store, 'cause I was about to start sobbing. I've also been a bit short with the kids at work- not necessarily a bad thing, because I'm usually too patient!) My boobs are already getting larger- and they hurt now. Too bad DH won't get to enjoy them when he returns! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out a bit. I made the not-so-smart choice of testing with a cbd again today after getting a 2-3 yesterday... Got a 1-2 today. Trying to breathe- there's nothing I can do at this point...
> 
> Quick follow up- I went a bit crazy with worry from this this afternoon/evening. I was sure I was having another chemical. Since I had to know one way or the other, I went out and spent way too much money getting more tests (sadly I think this brings the total for this cycle into the triple digits :dohh:).
> 
> So- I got this. I'm feeling better now- looks like my hcg isn't decreasing- maybe actually increasing like it's supposed to. (the bottom two were this evening (15dpo), the top was today's fmu for reference) This is my first FRER where the test line is most definitely darker than the control line :thumbup:
> 
> Thank y'all so much for your patience with my numerous progression photos and reassuring words, while I go crazy over here! :wacko:Click to expand...


Looking good mine don't seem to get getting darker 

[


First morning pee today period would be due today


----------



## Kiwiberry

sunshine85 said:


> You girls are all amazeballs! :hugs:
> 
> My poor hubby is feeling caught in middle indeed. I am a VERY confrontational and blunt person but he took all the phones so I would not go off on her. He did call her but was too nice about it for my liking. I bit his head off, cried, then laughed and well my emotions are all over the place..
> 
> On another note, I never had any symptoms besides cramping with my pregnancies. So I am grateful for my sore nip naps (that is what I call them lol)
> 
> The cramping freaks me though but hope thats baby burrowing in or something.
> 
> I keep checking for blood argh :wacko:

Cramping is perfectly normal. Not only is your uterus stretching to make room for the baby but when the egg was released from the ovaries and fertilized it creates a cyst in its wake. A natural cyst that is used to produce progesterone until the baby is able to do it on its own. That can cause pain on one side of the uterus, and the pain you feel in your butt, back, sides (yup there too!) and sometimes front is your uterus stretching. Then your baby will fill in that space and cause it to stretch some more!! 

As long as you do not see any blood then I would not be concerned at all about the cramps. I know its hard, I go through the same thing. What you have to keep in mind tho is that as long as their not unbearably painful and lasting for a long time (hours on end) then you are most likely fine. The only other thing it could be is an ectopic pregnancy which also causes blood.

I read something earlier from another BnB member. It really stood out to me and I think it will stand out for you ladies as well. If you take statistics into account, then the odds are in your favor of having a happy healthy 9 months.

Edit: I forgot to mention about one more thing it could be. The cramps I mean. It is very common in any pregnancy to develop a bladder infection. Even if it does not burn when you go pee it can still be there. It is an easy diagnosis and something that can be cured with antibiotics. Do not feel ashamed if any of you ladies end up getting a bladder infection at some point or another. Remember it is not your fault and is very common in pregnancy.


----------



## KrissyKris22

That was really informative. Thanks :)


----------



## Pix

Alright jellybeans!!! I need opinions. 

I may or may not have broken my foot. Dr cannot be certain. But I declined the X-ray. I'm too scared. So they are acting like it is a break. :-( 
Did I make the right choice?? What would you have done?


----------



## KrissyKris22

Pix said:


> Alright jellybeans!!! I need opinions.
> 
> I may or may not have broken my foot. Dr cannot be certain. But I declined the X-ray. I'm too scared. So they are acting like it is a break. :-(
> Did I make the right choice?? What would you have done?

I personally would've gotten a scan jus to be on the safe side. You don't wanna do anything to accidentally make it worst.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Pix said:


> Alright jellybeans!!! I need opinions.
> 
> I may or may not have broken my foot. Dr cannot be certain. But I declined the X-ray. I'm too scared. So they are acting like it is a break. :-(
> Did I make the right choice?? What would you have done?

Well, hopefully it's not broken, but usually in a case like this they would have you wear. Lead apron over the chest and abdominal region to protect against rays. Did they not offer that?? With a foot break, unless it's out of place, there's not a whole lot they can do other immobilize it, so just watch it. If it stays swollen, bruised or painful then you might have to go ahead and do it. As far as you being overly concerned, NO!!Of course you want what's best and to be able to protect your baby!!! Hope it feels better soon!! :flower:


----------



## Luvspnk31

I can't keep up with you ladies, lol! :wacko:

Shilo, I am still praying for a miracle for you!!

Beanedup, praying for you as well. Both of you ladies take care of yourselves. :hugs:


I'm still not really having symptoms. My diarrhea seems to have stopped, so maybe a bug?? Or just early pg stuff. My bbs seem a bit bigger, and sometimes seem like they might be trying to be sore, lol. Honestly, I've been so busy I keep forgetting I'm pg!! 

We have not told anyone yet and probably won't for a while. I'm still feeling pretty wary from the mmc in jan. I think that's part of the reason I don't "feel" pg. I think I'm still in a little bit of denial. I've even been reluctant to schedule with my dr. I'm calling tomorrow though. I have to treat this pg like any other. I guess I'm just nervous to be excited, weird I know.


----------



## Pix

Thanks ladies. 

It's excessively painful. Feels like the other breaks so I'm guessing it is. I'm gonna see my pcp tomorrow and ob Tuesday. The ER did not offer the lead suit... Odd. 

I can't put any pressure on it so I may cave with an X-ray.


----------



## Tui

KrissyKris22 said:


> Lol seems like everyone is having sore nips hahaha.

I haven't :haha: but I never get them anyway! Symptom free here, I was worried but now I just feel left out :winkwink:


----------



## Tui

Beaned up, so sorry my love, fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Sunshine, in laws are crap! Don't let her bother you, probably just jealousy if that photo is anything to go by!

Pix hope you feel better, if you need to get it xrayed then insist on the lead suit. Silly buggers.

As for me, I had my first midwife appointment today. She is great, really nice. Won't see her till 16 weeks now but she said to call or text if I have any questions, or pop into her clinic anytime. Got my papers for booking 12 week scan and bloods etc. 

Hcg levels back, 12dpo = 66, 15dpo = 222, I think that's good yes?


----------



## shareema

Hiya, I'm joining you guys. Number 3 on the way to complete our family. A bit nervous only took decision to ttc again end of march. Happy H&H to all. My due date is 18.01.15.

thanks kiwiberry for pointing me in this direction


----------



## SadakoS

Hi and welcome shareema!

Ouch Pix, I hope you get your foot sorted out :(

Sunshine, that is absolutely crazy, I can't believe you didn't go punch the woman in the face!

SCgirl, I hope you get your 3+ soon!

I had a really good chat with my mum last night (on the phone, we live about 5 hours drive away), and she's offered to buy our pram/travel system and to pay for an early scan too :hugs:

My sisters were both ecstatic, I'm the first to be pregnant :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Hi shareema, welcome and congratulations. Number 3 here too. Everyone on here is really friendly.
Sunshine, dh aunt seems like a really nasty person!
btw, have you told him yet? Xx


----------



## ab75

Thats good sadakos, save you some money! If I don't get offered an early scan I will prob go private too xx


----------



## Katy78

Great news, SCgirl. And it makes me feel a lot better about my 2-3 on 5+2 too.
Pix, I'd have that x-ray. It might heal improprely, giving you problems for the rest of your life. But insist on wearing a lead suit.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies 
Well I've worried all night about seeing the doctor today, I'm hoping whatever the problem is with my liver function test it's due to increased hormones in had blood tests a few times last year & nothing was picked up on then so that's a good sign, sickness is so bad this morning, having to in to be sick while my son was opening his birthday presents wasn't good :-( finding it increasingly hard to find clothes to hide this bump as I'm having hot flushes so need something that covers it but isn't too thick!! Think I need to go shopping again xx


----------



## Katy78

Oh boy...
It looks like this baby is doing well. I'm at work and I'm terribly nauseous. There are three more people in my office. I hope I can hide it from them. I'm not telling until after the nuchal translucency scan. In my last pregnancy, I was nauseous mostly in the evenings, mornings were manageable. I hope it'll be the same this time, too. Or they'll figure me out soon...
I can take anything, as long as this baby sticks.


----------



## Beaned up

Thank you everyone. I'm convinced I'm having a chemical! Had a little spotting last night and I've not done anymore tests, don't think I could bare it right now! I'll let you all know more when I do :(


----------



## ab75

Fingers crossed for you beaned up xx


----------



## ab75

Katy, I'm with you. Just been to doc and had to hurry home as I felt so nauseous, all good tho!! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

All caught up again! So many pages, I thought we'd had an influx of new joiners but there's only been one :lol: we need to start using more multi-quotes in here ladies!



SadakoS said:


> Yey I got my job - and i told my mum about the being knocked up!

Congrats!! :happydance: 



SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to update you on my HCG levels. At 5w3d they were 9638. Two days later at 5w5d, they are 15747!!! Looks like we're moving along nicely!!! I gotta say, it's quite the relief. I feel like I can relax a little now. :) Now just to make it to the May 20 ultrasound!!

Fantastic results, I'm so pleased for you! :flower:



SCgirl said:


> I'm freaking out a bit. I made the not-so-smart choice of testing with a cbd again today after getting a 2-3 yesterday... Got a 1-2 today. Trying to breathe- there's nothing I can do at this point...

I agree, I'm sure your pee was just a little diluted :hugs: your FRER's look great x



shareema said:


> Hiya, I'm joining you guys. Number 3 on the way to complete our family. A bit nervous only took decision to ttc again end of march. Happy H&H to all. My due date is 18.01.15.
> 
> thanks kiwiberry for pointing me in this direction

Welcome and congrats! :yipee:



Beaned up said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm convinced I'm having a chemical! Had a little spotting last night and I've not done anymore tests, don't think I could bare it right now! I'll let you all know more when I do :(

Beaned up I'm so sorry :hugs: thinking of you hun, be easy on yourself. I have everything crossed that your bean stays sticky x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nothing much to report from me, I'm still on cloud 9 and can't quite believe this is real! Still testing too, but just with my IC's :thumbup: leaving my last digi for Sunday or Monday and hopefully I'll get my 3+ then. I did notice I moved up a box on my ticker though :dance: love it when that happens! Hahaha it's the little things :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning ladies
> Well I've worried all night about seeing the doctor today, I'm hoping whatever the problem is with my liver function test it's due to increased hormones in had blood tests a few times last year & nothing was picked up on then so that's a good sign, sickness is so bad this morning, having to in to be sick while my son was opening his birthday presents wasn't good :-( finding it increasingly hard to find clothes to hide this bump as I'm having hot flushes so need something that covers it but isn't too thick!! Think I need to go shopping again xx

Oh gosh that's terrible, I hope you feel better soon :hugs: let us know how you get on in the doctors today. Hope your son has a wonderful day :happydance: xx


----------



## ab75

I love your ticker lolly!!
Been to doc, got first midwife appointment on tues 27th. Feels more real now xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sunshine - sorry your having to put up with that shit, I'm glad you've got your lovely OH, come and rant in here whenever you like were all here to listen :) :hugs:

Pix - hope your foot is better soon, take it easy xx

Sadakos - that's lovely if your mil, bless her xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> I love your ticker lolly!!
> Been to doc, got first midwife appointment on tues 27th. Feels more real now xx

Good luck with the MW :happydance: how exciting!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

ab75 said:


> I love your ticker lolly!!
> Been to doc, got first midwife appointment on tues 27th. Feels more real now xx

Eeek did they test you there or was it just a few questions and then mw booking? Exciting! Roll on the 27th!

When I went to put in my mw request I got given my maternity notes there and then :wacko: strange, surreal but amazing all at the same time! Definitely made it more real :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning ladies
> Well I've worried all night about seeing the doctor today, I'm hoping whatever the problem is with my liver function test it's due to increased hormones in had blood tests a few times last year & nothing was picked up on then so that's a good sign, sickness is so bad this morning, having to in to be sick while my son was opening his birthday presents wasn't good :-( finding it increasingly hard to find clothes to hide this bump as I'm having hot flushes so need something that covers it but isn't too thick!! Think I need to go shopping again xx

I really hope all goes well at your appointment. I will have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:.



Beaned up said:


> Thank you everyone. I'm convinced I'm having a chemical! Had a little spotting last night and I've not done anymore tests, don't think I could bare it right now! I'll let you all know more when I do :(

So sorry to hear that Beam :hugs:.


----------



## ab75

ttc_lolly said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> I love your ticker lolly!!
> Been to doc, got first midwife appointment on tues 27th. Feels more real now xx
> 
> Eeek did they test you there or was it just a few questions and then mw booking? Exciting! Roll on the 27th!
> 
> When I went to put in my mw request I got given my maternity notes there and then :wacko: strange, surreal but amazing all at the same time! Definitely made it more real :)Click to expand...

No she didn't test me. Just said to keep taking pregnacare, try not to get stressed!! and to make mw appt, should be 8wks but bcoz of my history I could go earlier in case mw wanted me to get an early scan, but I won't know that until 27th. Hope I haven't jinxed anything by booking appt already.
Thats good that you already have your notes xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck today mrs xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

No you definitely won't have jinxed anything :hugs: these MW's get booked up so quickly, it's good to get in when you can :)

Hope everything goes ok at your appt today mrs humphreys, let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies :hi: how are we all today?

I think I've managed to catch up on everything :haha:

I had rough night last night I woke up at 1am throwing my guts up, I was so sick, feel a little nauseas this morning but my sore boobs have gone!! :cry:


----------



## ab75

Morning mummy, all good here.
sorry you feel crap. Bet your sore boobs will be back with a vengeance soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab75 - I hope so, I'm feeling reassured by my 3+ Cb digi yesterday otherwise I think I'd be totally freaking out x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yeah don't count your chickens just yet mummy to be, they'll be back I'm sure :) hopefully not with a vengeance!

Trying to use up my IC's as quickly as possible now :lol: I've only got a few left so I'll be done by the weekend! Look how crazy the difference is between my fmu & smu tests today :wacko: smu has always been better for me, and a few other ladies I know too, what's it like for you all? They should definitely make it more known to women that smu is just as good for testing, sometimes even better!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hanterrii

I was due af tomorrow but had these tests today so I am roughly 3+6 and would be due about the 17th January xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ab75

Congratulations hanterrii. Welcome to the jellybeans xx


----------



## Hanterrii

Thankyou :) very surprised that I am pregnant with baby 2, my pcos has been too kind xx


----------



## ab75

Thats good tho. Enjoy xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hanterrii said:


> I was due af tomorrow but had these tests today so I am roughly 3+6 and would be due about the 17th January xx

Congratulations on your :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Well I've been to the doctors, she thinks I have Gilbert's syndrome but also thinks looking at my past blood results I've always had it, good news is it won't harm me or baby yay so happy apparently it's very common & most people don't even know about it because there's very little side effects, she just wanted to make me aware of it so I could inform my consultant at the hospital as sometimes ladies with it can get that problem in pregnancy that makes you itch, no medication needed xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Well I've been to the doctors, she thinks I have Gilbert's syndrome but also thinks looking at my past blood results I've always had it, good news is it won't harm me or baby yay so happy apparently it's very common & most people don't even know about it because there's very little side effects, she just wanted to make me aware of it so I could inform my consultant at the hospital as sometimes ladies with it can get that problem in pregnancy that makes you itch, no medication needed xx

That's a relief I'm glad you know what it is now :happydance: now you can go enjoy your sons birthday :) xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Thanks Yeh it's a huge weight been lifted now roll on Monday for my scan xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Well I've been to the doctors, she thinks I have Gilbert's syndrome but also thinks looking at my past blood results I've always had it, good news is it won't harm me or baby yay so happy apparently it's very common & most people don't even know about it because there's very little side effects, she just wanted to make me aware of it so I could inform my consultant at the hospital as sometimes ladies with it can get that problem in pregnancy that makes you itch, no medication needed xx

Sorry to hear this hun :hugs: 
So is that the explanation for why you show so much in only 4-5k weeks pregnancy? What does it do, does it swell up your liver?


----------



## ab75

Glad you know what it is mrs. Can't wait til mon now lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hantterri welcome to the group and huge congrats :happydance: xx

I'm feeling nauseas this morning ladies I just keep getting waves of it, especially when I stepped out the shower, not sure if it's got anything to do with my been sick in the night or if it is actually pregnancy related :shrug:

On the other hand, look what hubby just brought me back from the food shop


Mmmmm!!!


----------



## ab75

Aaawww that was nice of your hubby xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Nope she doesn't know why I'm showing so early have to wait for my scan on Monday to find that 1 out x
It doesn't actually damage the liver it's something to do with the enzymes in the blood but there's nothing to worry about except sometimes it can cause slight jaundice x


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Aaawww that was nice of your hubby xx

I Know, I wonder what he's done wrong ? :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Nope she doesn't know why I'm showing so early have to wait for my scan on Monday to find that 1 out x
> It doesn't actually damage the liver it's something to do with the enzymes in the blood but there's nothing to worry about except sometimes it can cause slight jaundice x

Oh ok, that is good to hear ( nothing to worry I mean ). I can't wait to hear the results of your scan. I wonder how far along you will be or if it will be twins! 



Mummy to be x said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Aaawww that was nice of your hubby xx
> 
> I Know, I wonder what he's done wrong ? :haha:Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## KrissyKris22

Tui said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Lol seems like everyone is having sore nips hahaha.
> 
> I haven't :haha: but I never get them anyway! Symptom free here, I was worried but now I just feel left out :winkwink:Click to expand...

lol well lucky you. It may or may not come eventually lol


----------



## Pix

What good news Mrs!! Hopefully you count that as such. 

Congrats to all the new BFP!!!

Calling dr and ob shortly. Had a horrible night. Really worried about my foot. :-/. 

Only I could. Break my foot on a sliding board!!!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oh no pix :-( get it checked out ASAP x


----------



## SMandel22

Morning ladies!!!

So, anyone else sleeping like complete crap? :haha: It's actually comical at this point.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Me! I barely get 5 hours some nights. Always getting up constantly!


----------



## SMandel22

Kiwiberry said:


> Me! I barely get 5 hours some nights. Always getting up constantly!

I usually only get up once, but after that, it's so hard to fall back asleep.


----------



## mrsstrezy

SMandel22 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> So, anyone else sleeping like complete crap? :haha: It's actually comical at this point.

yep, me. I wake up a couple times during the night, ALWAYS wake up before my alarm, and usually roll around in bed for awhile with a stomachache before I get up. Overall though, still feeling ok so far. Hoping that any vomiting will wait until after this weekend. My husband is in another wedding and we have a full itinerary. I'll b telling my closest girlfriends this weekend...excited about that:).

mummytobe-sorry to hear you've been sick. What is a Milk Tray??

sorry if I'm leaving people out...its so hard to keep up with this thread. Congrats to the new ladies! I'll b thinking of you Shilo and Beaned Up!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hanterrii said:


> I was due af tomorrow but had these tests today so I am roughly 3+6 and would be due about the 17th January xx

Welcome to the group & congrats! :happydance:



mrs.humphreys said:


> Well I've been to the doctors, she thinks I have Gilbert's syndrome but also thinks looking at my past blood results I've always had it, good news is it won't harm me or baby yay so happy apparently it's very common & most people don't even know about it because there's very little side effects, she just wanted to make me aware of it so I could inform my consultant at the hospital as sometimes ladies with it can get that problem in pregnancy that makes you itch, no medication needed xx

I'm glad it's nothing serious :hugs: what a relief! x



Pix said:


> What good news Mrs!! Hopefully you count that as such.
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFP!!!
> 
> Calling dr and ob shortly. Had a horrible night. Really worried about my foot. :-/.
> 
> Only I could. Break my foot on a sliding board!!!

Oh no Pix, poor you :hugs: what's a sliding board!? I probably wouldn't have had the X-ray done either. Will they just treat it as a break and put a cast on?



SMandel22 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> So, anyone else sleeping like complete crap? :haha: It's actually comical at this point.

I'm actually sleeping fantastically! Not to rub it in or anything :haha: but the problem I'm having is no matter how early I go to bed in the evening, or how much sleep I get, I'm still waking up exhausted and feeling like a zombie for most of the day :sleep:


----------



## KrissyKris22

Welcome to any new comers. And congrats to anyone with good news. So much stuff to keep up with this thread lol. Hope everyone else is doing well :).


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrsstrezy said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> So, anyone else sleeping like complete crap? :haha: It's actually comical at this point.
> 
> yep, me. I wake up a couple times during the night, ALWAYS wake up before my alarm, and usually roll around in bed for awhile with a stomachache before I get up. Overall though, still feeling ok so far. Hoping that any vomiting will wait until after this weekend. My husband is in another wedding and we have a full itinerary. I'll b telling my closest girlfriends this weekend...excited about that:).
> 
> mummytobe-sorry to hear you've been sick. What is a Milk Tray??
> 
> sorry if I'm leaving people out...its so hard to keep up with this thread. Congrats to the new ladies! I'll b thinking of you Shilo and Beaned Up!!Click to expand...

A milk tray is a huge tray of yummy chocolates :kiss:


----------



## Mummy to be x

SMandel22 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> So, anyone else sleeping like complete crap? :haha: It's actually comical at this point.

Good morning :hi: I usually sleep ok but last night I was vomiting so I had rubbish sleep, apart from that I'm usually ok :thumbup:


----------



## SMandel22

Hope we all get some better sleep and wake up rested!!!!


----------



## ab75

Mummy to be x said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Aaawww that was nice of your hubby xx
> 
> I Know, I wonder what he's done wrong ? :haha:Click to expand...

Lol xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey everyone, I'd like to cautiously join!

I'm pregnant with my rainbow baby after stillbirth in Feb. I was waiting for my period so I could start our IVF injections! AF never came!!!

I'm due jan 11th


----------



## Mummy to be x

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey everyone, I'd like to cautiously join!
> 
> I'm pregnant with my rainbow baby after stillbirth in Feb. I was waiting for my period so I could start our IVF injections! AF never came!!!
> 
> I'm due jan 11th

Welcome to the group and congratulations on your BFP :)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## ab75

Hello misszoie, congratulations on your rainbow. I am so sorry for your loss. Can't imagine how you must be feeling. We share the same due date xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey everyone, I'd like to cautiously join!
> 
> I'm pregnant with my rainbow baby after stillbirth in Feb. I was waiting for my period so I could start our IVF injections! AF never came!!!
> 
> I'm due jan 11th

I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: xx welcome to the group and a massive congrats to you :happydance:


----------



## sunshine85

Ok guys! Hi....what a morning! On my way to the doc office hubby called and well, he had a fever of103, body went numb while he was driving and line went dead. Of course I freaked, some pedestrian went to help him and called 911...he is okay though. He refused them to take to hospital.

So back to the doc office I went, after getting him settled of course. Anyway remember my numbers were 809 for monday, well today I found out wednesday nnumbers and it is 2014...how cool is that? Lol 2014... Maybe a sign its my year? :haha:

Also they did a scan, only sae a gestational sac but np said it matches with my numbers. Plus last week they didnt see anything so slowly making progress. Still not convinced though.

Hoping Tuesday when I come back there is a yolk sac. The np said they dont prescribe progesterone/baby aspirin until 16 weeks but I started this regimen the day after I found out and kinda feel safer taking it.

Not all tests are back but the ones that are I've tested neg for. They took more blood today and also checking my progesterone level.


----------



## sunshine85

Ok guys! Hi....what a morning! On my way to the doc office hubby called and well, he had a fever of103, body went numb while he was driving and line went dead. Of course I freaked, some pedestrian went to help him and called 911...he is okay though. He refused them to take to hospital.

So back to the doc office I went, after getting him settled of course. Anyway remember my numbers were 809 for monday, well today I found out wednesday nnumbers and it is 2014...how cool is that? Lol 2014... Maybe a sign its my year? :haha:

Also they did a scan, only sae a gestational sac but np said it matches with my numbers. Plus last week they didnt see anything so slowly making progress. Still not convinced though.

Hoping Tuesday when I come back there is a yolk sac. The np said they dont prescribe progesterone/baby aspirin until 16 weeks but I started this regimen the day after I found out and kinda feel safer taking it.

Not all tests are back but the ones that are I've tested neg for. They took more blood today and also checking my progesterone level.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi sunshine oh my god your poor hubby I hope he's ok now.

Those levels sounds great to me, 2014 though, how strange! ;) it must be a sign xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Your poor hubby Sunshine, I hope he's ok now? Any idea what the high fever is all about, or was he just generally unwell? You have to break the news to him now! Fab results and I'm sure it'll make him feel better too :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Am I missing something? Does your hubby not know sunshine?!? :blush:


----------



## sunshine85

I have had the cold the past week and it seemed he was catching it, but I never had the fever. He is resting up now. 


Yea, I haven't told him yet but will be doing so very shortly. I will, of course let you girls know how that goes.

Last night was my first bout at nausea, I felt really sick. Today not so much and my boobies are not as sore. Just cramps now. 

Que sera, sera :) (what will be, will be) :hugs:


----------



## Pix

Ok. . .

I'm a little panicky now. I'm trying to keep it together. But not sure it's working. 

She thinks I broke/dislocated my forestep (the top and outter side of the foot). 
Got the X-rays. She sent me straight to the orthapedic dr which is in 2 hours. 

Problem. Google. 

Why. Why. Why. Do I or anyone google. Apparently any kind of damage to that region is immediate surgery. I feel so stupid now for playing in a playground with the kids. 

I really don't wanna lose my baby again. Other option is wait until 22 weeks "the safe surgery window"

I wanna tell and scream at life right now. 
 
I'll let ya know what he says. 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Pix is the surgery a threat to your baby??? Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no Pix, did they mention anything about surgery after seeing your X-ray results? Fx'd it doesn't come to surgery x


----------



## MissyX90

My boobs have decided to kill me today :/


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> A milk tray is a huge tray of yummy chocolates :kiss:

I want some!! <3


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey ladies. So is anyone else peeing like a race horse??? Because I definitely am lol


----------



## KrissyKris22

Pix, I hope everything gets better.


----------



## JoWantsABaby

KrissyKris22 said:


> Hey ladies. So is anyone else peeing like a race horse??? Because I definitely am lol

Yes! And feel really sick tonight. Do u ever wonder if it's all in your head though? I do!

Anyone planning to get a Doppler for checking hb later on? Undecided if good idea or not...


----------



## Pix

Haha. I saw boobs and chocolate.  and it made me smile. 

It doesn't 'appear' fractured. 

*whew* no surgery. Was terrified of this. 

Extreme strain. And immobilization for 4 weeks then physical therapy. 

Also. I've stopped wearing a bra. Because the boob jail was making it worse. Feels good to be free. ;-)


----------



## KrissyKris22

JoWantsABaby said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. So is anyone else peeing like a race horse??? Because I definitely am lol
> 
> Yes! And feel really sick tonight. Do u ever wonder if it's all in your head though? I do!
> 
> Anyone planning to get a Doppler for checking hb later on? Undecided if good idea or not...Click to expand...

Girl I kno this peeing isn't in my head lol. Its a pain in a but I know that much. But in thankful for some type of symptoms lol. I thought about purchasing a Doppler. Not sure yet tho.


----------



## KrissyKris22

Thank god noo surgery Pix :)


----------



## KrissyKris22

MissyX90 said:


> My boobs have decided to kill me today :/

For me its jus been my nipples that are sore lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, what is the difference between a doppler ultrasound and a regular one? If it is higher quality, I will definitely be purchasing it.


----------



## SCgirl

Good news Pix! (Well, I guess as good as it can be, given the circumstances...) Hope it gets to feeling better soon.

As for me, well, my bathroom counter has become covered/cluttered with peed-on sticks. 'Cause I like to compare, to make sure it's progressing.

Today makes a week since my bfp. With the amount of money spent, I think it's about time to stop. And for my own sanity (but I'll also be going crazy without it).

I don't need a week's worth of old tests lying around in the open or taking up half a drawer. So- I think it's time for me to part with them. The other times I parted with mine were at the end of pregnancies, so this is a big step for me. (Constantly comparing, remember? sigh. i really am a poas addict)

So- I took one test from each day, made a photo record of the week's progression, and into the trash the tests go. It's a little bit liberating...
 



Attached Files:







frerprogression.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, what is the difference between a doppler ultrasound and a regular one? If it is higher quality, I will definitely be purchasing it.

I think they're both the same as they both. Work on the principle of ultrasound waves. Seems they vary from 20 pounds up to 50-60 on amazon. The more expensive ones have a screen so you can see the heartbeat waves... I was looking at reviews for cheap one which are good, some say picked up hb at 7.5 weeks with a lot of patience... Soooo tempted to get one but think dh might go mental! He worries about my obsessive nature :shrug:


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl, those lines look great hun! :hugs:
I am glad you decided to stop poas, those darn things can get so expensive!! When do you go in for your first doctors appointment?


----------



## JoWantsABaby

SCgirl said:


> Good news Pix! (Well, I guess as good as it can be, given the circumstances...) Hope it gets to feeling better soon.
> 
> As for me, well, my bathroom counter has become covered/cluttered with peed-on sticks. 'Cause I like to compare, to make sure it's progressing.
> 
> Today makes a week since my bfp. With the amount of money spent, I think it's about time to stop. And for my own sanity (but I'll also be going crazy without it).
> 
> I don't need a week's worth of old tests lying around in the open or taking up half a drawer. So- I think it's time for me to part with them. The other times I parted with mine were at the end of pregnancies, so this is a big step for me. (Constantly comparing, remember? sigh. i really am a poas addict)
> 
> So- I took one test from each day, made a photo record of the week's progression, and into the trash the tests go. It's a little bit liberating...

This made me chuckle!! Beautiful beautiful photo! The best sight you could ever want to see! :happydance:


----------



## SCgirl

I've had two hcg betas, and they had a doubling time around 50 hours, so the nurse said that's good. I'm supposed to go in on 5/22 (6w1d) for an early scan to confirm the pregnancy (b/c of my history). Then the kind of intro / educational / big (usually) first visit is between 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

JoWantsABaby said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, what is the difference between a doppler ultrasound and a regular one? If it is higher quality, I will definitely be purchasing it.
> 
> I think they're both the same as they both. Work on the principle of ultrasound waves. Seems they vary from 20 pounds up to 50-60 on amazon. The more expensive ones have a screen so you can see the heartbeat waves... I was looking at reviews for cheap one which are good, some say picked up hb at 7.5 weeks with a lot of patience... Soooo tempted to get one but think dh might go mental! He worries about my obsessive nature :shrug:Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for the reply.


----------



## Hanterrii

KrissyKris22 said:


> Hey ladies. So is anyone else peeing like a race horse??? Because I definitely am lol

I am too! Thought it was just me lol feeling sick too and very fatigued xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, I read something in another thread about 5 minutes ago. Did you know that your chance of a miscarriage drops to 2% after 9 weeks? I wanted to share it in case there is anyone who is concerned about that. Maybe to ease some minds.


----------



## SCgirl

https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=08&d=10&y=12 <-- I've been using this site- i know it's not entirely accurate, but it makes me feel a bit better as a general guideline...


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=08&d=10&y=12 <-- I've been using this site- i know it's not entirely accurate, but it makes me feel a bit better as a general guideline...

6.6% chance for me so far. I have to say, just seeing the numbers makes me feel more at ease. Thanks for sharing that website! I bet a lot of ladies will find that reassuring.


----------



## wishingalways

JoWantsABaby said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. So is anyone else peeing like a race horse??? Because I definitely am lol
> 
> Yes! And feel really sick tonight. Do u ever wonder if it's all in your head though? I do!
> 
> Anyone planning to get a Doppler for checking hb later on? Undecided if good idea or not...Click to expand...

Im the same always wondering if the sickness is just in my head so that i have a symptom. I bought a doppler when i had my first miscarriage because i sold my previous one after my daughter was born. Not thinking i would need one so quickly. It arrived the day i gave birth to my sleeping angel...went straight in the loft. Will get it doen agin at 9 weeks if i get that far. Xx


----------



## Tui

Hmmmm looks like this thread moves so fast that some peoples posts get ignored. I could take offence girls lol. Hope you are all good anyway x


----------



## ab75

Hi tui, I feel like that on some threads too. How are you doing? Still symptom free? Xx


----------



## JoWantsABaby

wishingalways said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. So is anyone else peeing like a race horse??? Because I definitely am lol
> 
> Yes! And feel really sick tonight. Do u ever wonder if it's all in your head though? I do!
> 
> Anyone planning to get a Doppler for checking hb later on? Undecided if good idea or not...Click to expand...
> 
> Im the same always wondering if the sickness is just in my head so that i have a symptom. I bought a doppler when i had my first miscarriage because i sold my previous one after my daughter was born. Not thinking i would need one so quickly. It arrived the day i gave birth to my sleeping angel...went straight in the loft. Will get it doen agin at 9 weeks if i get that far. XxClick to expand...

Bless you, sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:
Try to think positively, you will get to 9 weeks and then 40 weeks! I know it's hard sometimes though. I'm sure we're not crazy with symptom spotting - surely I can't imagine bigger boobs and peeing more??! Xx


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hanterrii said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. So is anyone else peeing like a race horse??? Because I definitely am lol
> 
> I am too! Thought it was just me lol feeling sick too and very fatigued xxClick to expand...

I haven't been feeling sick but yess to the tiredness lol


----------



## 0203

Pix said:


> Haha. I saw boobs and chocolate.  and it made me smile.
> 
> It doesn't 'appear' fractured.
> 
> *whew* no surgery. Was terrified of this.
> 
> Extreme strain. And immobilization for 4 weeks then physical therapy.
> 
> Also. I've stopped wearing a bra. Because the boob jail was making it worse. Feels good to be free. ;-)


Glad you don't need surgery

I'm the opposite in the boobs department . Dread taking my bra off. The walk once I take it off to go to bed is crazy painful each night

Thanks for sharing that chart scgirl


----------



## ab75

Pix, glad you don't need surgery,
sunshine hope dh is ok, your news will cheer him up xx


----------



## Shilo

Well my beta today fell to 20.9 so it's definitely not a viable pregnancy. They're closed on Sundays so I have to go to the hospital on Sunday to get blood work done (what a way to spend Mother's Day). They'll do another HCG and want to make sure my kidneys are functioning correctly in case I have to take methotrexate for an ectopic since it's a pretty serious drug. They're fairly confident it's not ectopic but they just want to make sure all the base work is done just in case. I have an appointment to see my doctor on Monday morning to go over everything and make a plan going forward.

I hope you all have a H&H 9 months and wish I didn't have to leave you.


----------



## ab75

So sorry shilo. Hope to see you back soon with your rainbow xx


----------



## Tui

ab75 said:


> Hi tui, I feel like that on some threads too. How are you doing? Still symptom free? Xx

Thanks ab, I just wanted to share my excitement I guess.

I'm good. Still quiet on symptom front. Wondering what I'm going to do between now and my 12 week scan. Not very good at waiting. I want to know everything is alright but they don't do early scans here or try to find the hearbeat before then with a doppler. Guess all mums are like that first time?

How are things with you?


----------



## Tui

So sorry shilo, big hugs to you :hugs: 
I hope they find out what the problem was so you don't have to go through this again x


----------



## ab75

I'm good, still poas and getting progression lol and feel nauseous and so hungry. I had doc today and asked for early scan but it depends on mw. Its horrible not knowing if all is ok. I hope you get nauseous soon(lol I mean that in the nicest way) to ease your mind a bit. Sure you'll be fine. Seems like an eternity til 12 weeks tho eh? Xx


----------



## Tui

Thanks ab, you will be the first to know when i get sick, lol.

I'm so gutted for the girls right now.


----------



## ab75

I know, I feel bad posting my happy news when others are sad. They will all get their rainbows soon xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Shilo said:


> Well my beta today fell to 20.9 so it's definitely not a viable pregnancy. They're closed on Sundays so I have to go to the hospital on Sunday to get blood work done (what a way to spend Mother's Day). They'll do another HCG and want to make sure my kidneys are functioning correctly in case I have to take methotrexate for an ectopic since it's a pretty serious drug. They're fairly confident it's not ectopic but they just want to make sure all the base work is done just in case. I have an appointment to see my doctor on Monday morning to go over everything and make a plan going forward.
> 
> I hope you all have a H&H 9 months and wish I didn't have to leave you.

I am so sorry to hear this Shilo :hugs:. I really hope you get your :bfp: soon, and I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry shilo :hugs:


Has anyone got any ultrasounds booked? Mine is 9 days tomorrow!, I'm still in disbelief that I'm actually pregnant!

Is anyone having a preventative Cerclage?? I should be having my surgery at 12-14 weeks freaking out a little about it!


----------



## SCgirl

xMissxZoiex said:


> So sorry shilo :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any ultrasounds booked? Mine is 9 days tomorrow!, I'm still in disbelief that I'm actually pregnant!
> 
> Is anyone having a preventative Cerclage?? I should be having my surgery at 12-14 weeks freaking out a little about it!

I'm scheduled for one (early scan that is) on 5/22 (6w1d)- praying i actually make it that far, and if i do, to be one of the lucky ones that can see the heartbeat and fetal pole that early!


----------



## Kiwiberry

xMissxZoiex said:


> So sorry shilo :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any ultrasounds booked? Mine is 9 days tomorrow!, I'm still in disbelief that I'm actually pregnant!
> 
> Is anyone having a preventative Cerclage?? I should be having my surgery at 12-14 weeks freaking out a little about it!

The only appointment I know of as of right now is the blood test a week from now. I am not sure when they will want to see me again for an ultrasound. I am hoping it will be soon after that.


----------



## Maisypie

So sorry to hear about your loss shilo. 

Has anyone been having weird pulsing like cramps in your abdomen?? I tried goggling it (terrible idea) it's not painful just like a pulsing every once in awhile.


----------



## KrissyKris22

So sorry to hear that Shilo. I really wish you didn't have to go thru this.


----------



## KrissyKris22

xMissxZoiex said:


> So sorry shilo :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any ultrasounds booked? Mine is 9 days tomorrow!, I'm still in disbelief that I'm actually pregnant!
> 
> Is anyone having a preventative Cerclage?? I should be having my surgery at 12-14 weeks freaking out a little about it!

I have to make an appt 10 days from this Monday for an early ultrasound.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

SCgirl said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> So sorry shilo :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any ultrasounds booked? Mine is 9 days tomorrow!, I'm still in disbelief that I'm actually pregnant!
> 
> Is anyone having a preventative Cerclage?? I should be having my surgery at 12-14 weeks freaking out a little about it!
> 
> I'm scheduled for one (early scan that is) on 5/22 (6w1d)- praying i actually make it that far, and if i do, to be one of the lucky ones that can see the heartbeat and fetal pole that early!Click to expand...

I was 6+3 with my last pregnancy and saw a very clear bean with heartbeat he measured at 6+1 it's a great time to have a scan. I'll be 6+1 when I go for my scan this time too


----------



## MissyX90

xMissxZoiex said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> So sorry shilo :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any ultrasounds booked? Mine is 9 days tomorrow!, I'm still in disbelief that I'm actually pregnant!
> 
> Is anyone having a preventative Cerclage?? I should be having my surgery at 12-14 weeks freaking out a little about it!
> 
> I'm scheduled for one (early scan that is) on 5/22 (6w1d)- praying i actually make it that far, and if i do, to be one of the lucky ones that can see the heartbeat and fetal pole that early!Click to expand...
> 
> I was 6+3 with my last pregnancy and saw a very clear bean with heartbeat he measured at 6+1 it's a great time to have a scan. I'll be 6+1 when I go for my scan this time tooClick to expand...


I have bloods on Monday and a scan on the 26th dunno how far I will be all this lmp stuff confuses me .. Last period was 13 April and I'd a positive opk on the 23 which do I count from ?


----------



## sunshine85

I seriously need to stay off of google. I google every symptom or lack of and worry myself. 

My nip naps havent been as sore today and I googled

Googles my lack of morning sickness lol

Googled if only seeing a gest sac at four weeks is normal 

I need to stay off it.

My back is hurting quite a bit today though...off to google I go lol


----------



## KrissyKris22

sunshine85 said:


> I seriously need to stay off of google. I google every symptom or lack of and worry myself.
> 
> My nip naps havent been as sore today and I googled
> 
> Googles my lack of morning sickness lol
> 
> Googled if only seeing a gest sac at four weeks is normal
> 
> I need to stay off it.
> 
> My back is hurting quite a bit today though...off to google I go lol

Hahaha. Dont feel bad I google everything too smh lol


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Aww shilo I'm so sorry big hugs Hun, really hope you get your rainbow baby soon xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies,
Well I had a lovely day for Alfie's birthday yesterday & with being sick all morning by the time we went out for our meal I was starving!! BBQ pulled pork & a burger with chips & onion rings & it still didn't full me up!! But it totally wiped me out!! I fell asleep downstairs at 8:30pm & hubby had to wake me up to send me to bed! Looking forward to going out tonight really hoping it's not a late 1 though as they're likely to find me asleep in the corner somewhere! Haha only 2 more sleeps until my scan yay omg I'm so excited/nervous it's unbelievable hubby's managed to get a few hours off work so he can come with me.
How are you all feeling today? I'm sat with a cup of peppermint tea trying to help the nausea xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning ladies,
> Well I had a lovely day for Alfie's birthday yesterday & with being sick all morning by the time we went out for our meal I was starving!! BBQ pulled pork & a burger with chips & onion rings & it still didn't full me up!! But it totally wiped me out!! I fell asleep downstairs at 8:30pm & hubby had to wake me up to send me to bed! Looking forward to going out tonight really hoping it's not a late 1 though as they're likely to find me asleep in the corner somewhere! Haha only 2 more sleeps until my scan yay omg I'm so excited/nervous it's unbelievable hubby's managed to get a few hours off work so he can come with me.
> How are you all feeling today? I'm sat with a cup of peppermint tea trying to help the nausea xx

Glad you had a good time :hugs: That meal sounds so yummy!!! I love pulled pork BBQ. There is this dive place near where I live that smokes its own pork BBQ for like 12 hours or something like that. It is so yummy!! I want to go eat there right now lol..... too bad its early in the morning. 



sunshine85 said:


> I seriously need to stay off of google. I google every symptom or lack of and worry myself.
> 
> My nip naps havent been as sore today and I googled
> 
> Googles my lack of morning sickness lol
> 
> Googled if only seeing a gest sac at four weeks is normal
> 
> I need to stay off it.
> 
> My back is hurting quite a bit today though...off to google I go lol

Yeah I have noticed that some days my symptoms are a bit lighter than other days. Do not worry tho! I am sure your little sticky bean is just fine!

So, do any of you ladies know why some due date calculators say I am 5 weeks pregnant and some say I am 6 weeks? I have calculated from not only LMP, but from my conception date as well (since I am fairly sure of the exact day it happened). They all say Jan 4th / 5th as a due date but not all of them say the same length of time. I am so confused! Some of the calculators even have the option for me to enter both conception and LMP. They too would have varying results. Some would say 5 weeks and others would say 6 weeks like in my signature. 

Someone please explain before I go crazy! :hissy:


----------



## Hanterrii

With my first I worked it out from the date of conception which you are classed as 2 weeks already by the time you conceive and I got my due date correct when I went for my 12 week dating scan so I would say it is more accurate that way xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hanterrii said:


> With my first I worked it out from the date of conception which you are classed as 2 weeks already by the time you conceive and I got my due date correct when I went for my 12 week dating scan so I would say it is more accurate that way xx

Oh ok, thank you so much!! Problem is, when I go to edit my little ticker in my signature it still says 6 weeks. So my conception date would have been April 13th, 2014. Then you count the days from then until now and it is 28 days + 14 days for the 2 extra weeks. So technically it would be 6 weeks and 3 days like the ticker says. However, why do they add those 2 weeks on in the beginning?


----------



## Hanterrii

Kiwiberry said:


> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> With my first I worked it out from the date of conception which you are classed as 2 weeks already by the time you conceive and I got my due date correct when I went for my 12 week dating scan so I would say it is more accurate that way xx
> 
> Oh ok, thank you so much!! Problem is, when I go to edit my little ticker in my signature it still says 6 weeks. Even though technically I am like 5 weeks and some days if I go by conception date. So my conception date would have been April 13th, 2014. Then you count the days from then until now and it is 28 days + 14 days for the 2 extra weeks. So technically it would be 6 weeks and 3 days like the ticker says. However, why do they add those 2 weeks on in the beginning?Click to expand...

I'm not too sure how they work it out lol pregnancy math is very confusing!xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hanterrii said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure how they work it out lol pregnancy math is very confusing!xx
> 
> lol it so is!! :hugs: Thanks for the help anyway. I guess I will just have to live with the fact that my ticker might or might not be a little off.Click to expand...


----------



## mrs.humphreys

It was sooo nice & I even craving it since I went to my mums the other day & she was having it! Haha
I'm also googling everything!! From if my dates are right what should I see at my scan on Monday to symptoms to Gilbert's syndrome (I've just been diagnosed with it) I need to step away from google!! Haha
My hubby is getting rather excited now too, he's already picked a name for if we have a boy, jenson which I'm currently not 100% on but I don't like telling him while he's actually giving me his input, normally he says it's upto you so this is quite a suprise! X


----------



## Hanterrii

Kiwiberry said:


> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure how they work it out lol pregnancy math is very confusing!xx
> 
> lol it so is!! :hugs: Thanks for the help anyway. I guess I will just have to live with the fact that my ticker might or might not be a little off.Click to expand...
> 
> No problem :hugs: it won't be long til we find out if we're right with out dates xxClick to expand...


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> It was sooo nice & I even craving it since I went to my mums the other day & she was having it! Haha
> I'm also googling everything!! From if my dates are right what should I see at my scan on Monday to symptoms to Gilbert's syndrome (I've just been diagnosed with it) I need to step away from google!! Haha
> My hubby is getting rather excited now too, he's already picked a name for if we have a boy, jenson which I'm currently not 100% on but I don't like telling him while he's actually giving me his input, normally he says it's upto you so this is quite a suprise! X

I wish a food teleporter existed like in Willy Wonka! I would so get you to send me some of that food!! Good note, DH bought me all kinds of food at the store. He really can be so amazing sometimes <3. 



Hanterrii said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> No problem :hugs: it won't be long til we find out if we're right with out dates xx
> 
> I can't wait! I am so excited. My apt is on May 16th, at least for the blood work. I hope they will see me soon after that for the early ultrasound! Will they tell me if my HCG levels are good?Click to expand...


----------



## Hanterrii

Hanterrii said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> No problem :hugs: it won't be long til we find out if we're right with out dates xx
> 
> I can't wait! I am so excited. My apt is on May 16th, at least for the blood work. I hope they will see me soon after that for the early ultrasound! Will they tell me if my HCG levels are good?Click to expand...

Not sure hun I never had bloodwork with my lg I just had an 8 week appointment and bloods done at 12 weeks with my scan to check my iron levels and a few other routine blood tests must be different in the uk xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hanterrii said:


> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> Not sure hun I never had bloodwork with my lg I just had an 8 week appointment and bloods done at 12 weeks with my scan to check my iron levels and a few other routine blood tests must be different in the uk xx
> 
> I imagine the blood tests here are the "confirmation" blood tests. I guess they do it to confirm the pregnancy then move from there. They would not let me schedule my 8 week over the phone, so I guess they just want me to show up to the appointment next week and do it then.
> 
> After my 8 week scan I am going to start a pregnancy journal :D.Click to expand...


----------



## Hanterrii

Kiwiberry said:


> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> Not sure hun I never had bloodwork with my lg I just had an 8 week appointment and bloods done at 12 weeks with my scan to check my iron levels and a few other routine blood tests must be different in the uk xx
> 
> I imagine the blood tests here are the "confirmation" blood tests. I guess they do it to confirm the pregnancy then move from there. They would not let me schedule my 8 week over the phone, so I guess they just want me to show up to the appointment next week and do it then.
> 
> After my 8 week scan I am going to start a pregnancy journal :D.Click to expand...
> 
> They just do a urine test over here lol I'm booked in next week to see a doctor. I'll start doing one after my 12 week scan :) I'm keeping it secret until my 12 week scan which may be difficult with my bump size with my lg, hopefully it's not the same size lol xxClick to expand...


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hanterrii said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> They just do a urine test over here lol I'm booked in next week to see a doctor. I'll start doing one after my 12 week scan :) I'm keeping it secret until my 12 week scan which may be difficult with my bump size with my lg, hopefully it's not the same size lol xx
> 
> Yeah from what I am reading 8-12 weeks is usually the best time frame to tell people since you are out of the high risk zones. At least according to the chart someone posted earlier. I am going to wait till after 8 weeks to tell anyone outside of my immediate family.Click to expand...


----------



## Hanterrii

Kiwiberry said:


> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> They just do a urine test over here lol I'm booked in next week to see a doctor. I'll start doing one after my 12 week scan :) I'm keeping it secret until my 12 week scan which may be difficult with my bump size with my lg, hopefully it's not the same size lol xx
> 
> Yeah from what I am reading 8-12 weeks is usually the best time frame to tell people since you are out of the high risk zones. At least according to the chart someone posted earlier. I am going to wait till after 8 weeks to tell anyone outside of my immediate family.Click to expand...
> 
> Me and oh wanted our babies close together and the doctors advised us if we wanted more children to have them closer together due to my pcos and being more fertile after a baby, my lg is only 8 1/2 months old so it may come as a shock to some of the family but it is what me and the oh wanted xxClick to expand...


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Kiwi berry I've got an app on my phone where you can start a journal, add pics ect I've been adding pics since I got my 1st bfp, I've got pics of all my tests, & I've took a pic of my belly the day of bfp (3wks?) 1 at 4wks & 1 today at 5wks guess if I have my scan Monday & I am further I'll have to edit the dates on the pics but it's a good way to save them as a memory to look back on, it also tells you what's going on during that week of pregnancy, size of baby, tips for during pregnancy, a calendar to put appointments in, it's fab xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Sorry it's also got a contraction tracker on there for when you're in labour so you can time them x


----------



## Hanterrii

mrs.humphreys said:


> Kiwi berry I've got an app on my phone where you can start a journal, add pics ect I've been adding pics since I got my 1st bfp, I've got pics of all my tests, & I've took a pic of my belly the day of bfp (3wks?) 1 at 4wks & 1 today at 5wks guess if I have my scan Monday & I am further I'll have to edit the dates on the pics but it's a good way to save them as a memory to look back on, it also tells you what's going on during that week of pregnancy, size of baby, tips for during pregnancy, a calendar to put appointments in, it's fab xx

I'm also interested in the app, what is it called hun?xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mrs, that is amazing! I am so going to see if my app store has one. Problem is, I use windows phone so there is not always quality apps to pull from. I am so switching to Android this December tho when my upgrade is available!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

It's the bounty app, honestly you can do everything on it, cravings, moods, sickness (time of day, how bad), movements, weight gain, exercise literally every different thing you can think of it's fab x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

There is other apps but I've found this to be the best 1 xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> It's the bounty app, honestly you can do everything on it, cravings, moods, sickness (time of day, how bad), movements, weight gain, exercise literally every different thing you can think of it's fab x

I was actually going to start exercising. What are the best exercises to do while preggo? I was just going to use the bike. Also how long should you do it for? The only weight I want to gain is the weight of the baby and everything it needs to survive. I want to actually lose body fat when pregnant lol. I know something that is probably hard to do but I am surely going to try.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I haven't a clue about exercise as I don't actually do any (except running round after the 3 boys) my cousin still went to the gym while pregnant though, I think most things in moderation are ok but I'd ask the midwife just to make sure if I was you xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ok thanks a lot :hugs:. I will definitely ask my doctor when I see him next week. For now I think I will just exercise lightly on the bike. I was thinking of going to the gym and getting a YMCA membership here.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I know most gyms here when you join you have to have an induction where you tell them any health problems ect & they work out a fitness plan for you, what machines to use & how long for maybe you could ask about that? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> I know most gyms here when you join you have to have an induction where you tell them any health problems ect & they work out a fitness plan for you, what machines to use & how long for maybe you could ask about that? X

Oooh good idea. I will for sure do that when we decide to sign up. DH is going to be going to the gym with me so he can get in shape for the baby as well hehe.


----------



## hopeful2012

We found out on wednesday that we are expecting our second baby. I am 5 weeks and 3 days. My due date is January 7, 2015. I am 25, DH is 28, and we have a 17th month old daughter. We have been married for 5 years (in fact, we were not trying, not preventing and are pretty sure that i got pregnant on our anniversary trip). I also like to say that my boss jinxed me because she has been asking me for months if im pregnant. With that said, my bosses are very supportive and i already told them, knowing that if anything happened i would need time off and support. Im already having some nausea, but no vomiting. My first doctors appointment is on the 30th. I think we are telling the grandparents tomorrow even though its early. Happy early mother's day!


----------



## ttc_lolly

JoWantsABaby said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. So is anyone else peeing like a race horse??? Because I definitely am lol
> 
> Yes! And feel really sick tonight. Do u ever wonder if it's all in your head though? I do!
> 
> Anyone planning to get a Doppler for checking hb later on? Undecided if good idea or not...Click to expand...

Yes to peeing like a racehorse :haha: I do wonder if the symptoms (especially my constant hunger) is just a placebo, and really I'm just using it as an excuse to pig out!



Pix said:


> Haha. I saw boobs and chocolate.  and it made me smile.
> 
> It doesn't 'appear' fractured.
> 
> *whew* no surgery. Was terrified of this.
> 
> Extreme strain. And immobilization for 4 weeks then physical therapy.
> 
> Also. I've stopped wearing a bra. Because the boob jail was making it worse. Feels good to be free. ;-)

So glad it's not broken and you won't be needing surgery :hugs: I hear ya on the no bra business too. Freedom!!



SCgirl said:


> Good news Pix! (Well, I guess as good as it can be, given the circumstances...) Hope it gets to feeling better soon.
> 
> As for me, well, my bathroom counter has become covered/cluttered with peed-on sticks. 'Cause I like to compare, to make sure it's progressing.
> 
> Today makes a week since my bfp. With the amount of money spent, I think it's about time to stop. And for my own sanity (but I'll also be going crazy without it).
> 
> I don't need a week's worth of old tests lying around in the open or taking up half a drawer. So- I think it's time for me to part with them. The other times I parted with mine were at the end of pregnancies, so this is a big step for me. (Constantly comparing, remember? sigh. i really am a poas addict)
> 
> So- I took one test from each day, made a photo record of the week's progression, and into the trash the tests go. It's a little bit liberating...

Well done you for taking that step! I've put all of mine in a little clear bag and stashed them at the bottom of my underwear drawer :lol: I might keep them yet!



Tui said:


> Hmmmm looks like this thread moves so fast that some peoples posts get ignored. I could take offence girls lol. Hope you are all good anyway x

Awww Tui sorry your post was overlooked :hugs: the thread does move fast though! I think more multi-quotes could be used to help prevent it moving as fast and posts being missed, not sure if everyone knows how to use the multi-quote though? Or they just don't want to lol! x



Shilo said:


> Well my beta today fell to 20.9 so it's definitely not a viable pregnancy. They're closed on Sundays so I have to go to the hospital on Sunday to get blood work done (what a way to spend Mother's Day). They'll do another HCG and want to make sure my kidneys are functioning correctly in case I have to take methotrexate for an ectopic since it's a pretty serious drug. They're fairly confident it's not ectopic but they just want to make sure all the base work is done just in case. I have an appointment to see my doctor on Monday morning to go over everything and make a plan going forward.
> 
> I hope you all have a H&H 9 months and wish I didn't have to leave you.

Shilo I'm so sad to hear this :hugs: my thoughts are with you lovely, please be easy on yourself and rest up xx sending lots of warm thoughts your way, I hope you get your bfp forever baby very soon xx



Maisypie said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss shilo.
> 
> Has anyone been having weird pulsing like cramps in your abdomen?? I tried goggling it (terrible idea) it's not painful just like a pulsing every once in awhile.

Hmmm mine are more like stretching cramps/pains.... Are they like that? As long as you're not in any pain, I'm sure it's fine. Just bean getting settled in nicely :)



sunshine85 said:


> I seriously need to stay off of google. I google every symptom or lack of and worry myself.
> 
> My nip naps havent been as sore today and I googled
> 
> Googles my lack of morning sickness lol
> 
> Googled if only seeing a gest sac at four weeks is normal
> 
> I need to stay off it.
> 
> My back is hurting quite a bit today though...off to google I go lol

STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! :lol: no good ever came from it! 



Kiwiberry said:


> Yeah I have noticed that some days my symptoms are a bit lighter than other days. Do not worry tho! I am sure your little sticky bean is just fine!
> 
> So, do any of you ladies know why some due date calculators say I am 5 weeks pregnant and some say I am 6 weeks? I have calculated from not only LMP, but from my conception date as well (since I am fairly sure of the exact day it happened). They all say Jan 4th / 5th as a due date but not all of them say the same length of time. I am so confused! Some of the calculators even have the option for me to enter both conception and LMP. They too would have varying results. Some would say 5 weeks and others would say 6 weeks like in my signature.
> 
> Someone please explain before I go crazy! :hissy:

Basically it all depends on how long your cycle is as to how your EDD will be estimated, especially going by the LMP method. If your cycle was longer than the normal 28days then EDD by LMP will put you further along than you actually are. The most accurate way to work out your EDD if your cycles are longer than average is by ovulation. To do that you just count up how many weeks since ovulation and then add 2 weeks on to it, as those 2 weeks prior to conception are counted even though you weren't pregnant then. Confusing, I know! I hope that makes sense :flower:



Kiwiberry said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> It's the bounty app, honestly you can do everything on it, cravings, moods, sickness (time of day, how bad), movements, weight gain, exercise literally every different thing you can think of it's fab x
> 
> I was actually going to start exercising. What are the best exercises to do while preggo? I was just going to use the bike. Also how long should you do it for? The only weight I want to gain is the weight of the baby and everything it needs to survive. I want to actually lose body fat when pregnant lol. I know something that is probably hard to do but I am surely going to try.Click to expand...

I think the advice is you can continue with your current exercise level but if you didn't do something before getting pregnant (that's overly strenuous) then it's probably not best to start now. I think the best pregnancy workout is swimming, as it works the whole body and is gentle still. It's so good for when you start getting all achey towards the end too. I had awful SPD with DD2 and swimming always helped my hips and pelvis feel so much better afterwards. There's yoga and Pilates too, but the pregnancy ones are probably better than standard x


----------



## ttc_lolly

hopeful2012 said:


> We found out on wednesday that we are expecting our second baby. I am 5 weeks and 3 days. My due date is January 7, 2015. I am 25, DH is 28, and we have a 17th month old daughter. We have been married for 5 years (in fact, we were not trying, not preventing and are pretty sure that i got pregnant on our anniversary trip). I also like to say that my boss jinxed me because she has been asking me for months if im pregnant. With that said, my bosses are very supportive and i already told them, knowing that if anything happened i would need time off and support. Im already having some nausea, but no vomiting. My first doctors appointment is on the 30th. I think we are telling the grandparents tomorrow even though its early. Happy early mother's day!

Welcome to the group and huge congrats! :happydance:

Fab news your boss is supportive (and a jinxer :haha:), that's always good! Good luck with your first appt and telling grandparents!

P.S is it Mother's Day tomorrow in the US and Canada? Anywhere else? We had ours in March (UK), but Happy Mother's Day to you all across the pond :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning ladies,
> Well I had a lovely day for Alfie's birthday yesterday & with being sick all morning by the time we went out for our meal I was starving!! BBQ pulled pork & a burger with chips & onion rings & it still didn't full me up!! But it totally wiped me out!! I fell asleep downstairs at 8:30pm & hubby had to wake me up to send me to bed! Looking forward to going out tonight really hoping it's not a late 1 though as they're likely to find me asleep in the corner somewhere! Haha only 2 more sleeps until my scan yay omg I'm so excited/nervous it's unbelievable hubby's managed to get a few hours off work so he can come with me.
> How are you all feeling today? I'm sat with a cup of peppermint tea trying to help the nausea xx

Oh my that food sounds so good. I'm glad hubby can go to the scan that Is fab!!!

I've just woke up my hubs got up with DD I've had about 13 hour sleep! I must of needed it I felt so sick yesterday I'm praying I feel sick again today :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness ladies I miss so much when I sleep :haha: I've had a lie in this morning courtesy of hubby.

Shilo I am so so sorry sending you big hugs Hun praying you get your rainbow soon xxx

How are we all today? I felt so sick through out the night last night, hope that happens again today :haha: I can't believe I'm 6 weeks today it's going pretty fast, I think it's all the chatting with u girls that keeps me busy ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

hopeful2012 said:


> We found out on wednesday that we are expecting our second baby. I am 5 weeks and 3 days. My due date is January 7, 2015. I am 25, DH is 28, and we have a 17th month old daughter. We have been married for 5 years (in fact, we were not trying, not preventing and are pretty sure that i got pregnant on our anniversary trip). I also like to say that my boss jinxed me because she has been asking me for months if im pregnant. With that said, my bosses are very supportive and i already told them, knowing that if anything happened i would need time off and support. Im already having some nausea, but no vomiting. My first doctors appointment is on the 30th. I think we are telling the grandparents tomorrow even though its early. Happy early mother's day!

Congratulations Hun and welcome to the group!! Xx


----------



## JoWantsABaby

hopeful2012 said:


> We found out on wednesday that we are expecting our second baby. I am 5 weeks and 3 days. My due date is January 7, 2015. I am 25, DH is 28, and we have a 17th month old daughter. We have been married for 5 years (in fact, we were not trying, not preventing and are pretty sure that i got pregnant on our anniversary trip). I also like to say that my boss jinxed me because she has been asking me for months if im pregnant. With that said, my bosses are very supportive and i already told them, knowing that if anything happened i would need time off and support. Im already having some nausea, but no vomiting. My first doctors appointment is on the 30th. I think we are telling the grandparents tomorrow even though its early. Happy early mother's day!

Congrats and welcome! How lovely that you got preg anti on your anniversary trip! 



Mummy to be x said:


> Oh my goodness ladies I miss so much when I sleep :haha: I've had a lie in this morning courtesy of hubby.
> 
> Shilo I am so so sorry sending you big hugs Hun praying you get your rainbow soon xxx
> 
> How are we all today? I felt so sick through out the night last night, hope that happens again today :haha: I can't believe I'm 6 weeks today it's going pretty fast, I think it's all the chatting with u girls that keeps me busy ;)

I know- it is going quite quickly! Glad you have been sick :happydance:
Do u find you symptoms get worse as the day goes on?! Mine are ok in the morning and build up at lunch


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi :wave: 
I'm due around the 11th of Jan :D x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 6 weeks mummy to be! I keep flittering between thinking these first weeks are going slow to I can't believe it's almost been a fortnight since my bfp!

Jowantsababy, my fatigue and hunger definitely rear their ugly heads later on in the day. Well from around lunch time. Actually scrap that, I'm already thinking about what I can gorge on and actually contemplating baking a cake just so that I can eat the entire thing :rofl: ok, I'll give my daughters a little slice. None for OH though, the rest is mine!


----------



## ttc_lolly

UniqueBeauty said:


> Hi :wave:
> I'm due around the 11th of Jan :D x

Welcome hun and congrats! :yipee:


----------



## ab75

Hi hopeful and unique. Congratulations and welcome to the jellybeans xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> We found out on wednesday that we are expecting our second baby. I am 5 weeks and 3 days. My due date is January 7, 2015. I am 25, DH is 28, and we have a 17th month old daughter. We have been married for 5 years (in fact, we were not trying, not preventing and are pretty sure that i got pregnant on our anniversary trip). I also like to say that my boss jinxed me because she has been asking me for months if im pregnant. With that said, my bosses are very supportive and i already told them, knowing that if anything happened i would need time off and support. Im already having some nausea, but no vomiting. My first doctors appointment is on the 30th. I think we are telling the grandparents tomorrow even though its early. Happy early mother's day!
> 
> Congrats and welcome! How lovely that you got preg anti on your anniversary trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness ladies I miss so much when I sleep :haha: I've had a lie in this morning courtesy of hubby.
> 
> Shilo I am so so sorry sending you big hugs Hun praying you get your rainbow soon xxx
> 
> How are we all today? I felt so sick through out the night last night, hope that happens again today :haha: I can't believe I'm 6 weeks today it's going pretty fast, I think it's all the chatting with u girls that keeps me busy ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I know- it is going quite quickly! Glad you have been sick :happydance:
> Do u find you symptoms get worse as the day goes on?! Mine are ok in the morning and build up at lunchClick to expand...

Yeah i was ok in the morning but after getting out the shower at lunch I felt awful and it continued all day xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> Happy 6 weeks mummy to be! I keep flittering between thinking these first weeks are going slow to I can't believe it's almost been a fortnight since my bfp!
> 
> Jowantsababy, my fatigue and hunger definitely rear their ugly heads later on in the day. Well from around lunch time. Actually scrap that, I'm already thinking about what I can gorge on and actually contemplating baking a cake just so that I can eat the entire thing :rofl: ok, I'll give my daughters a little slice. None for OH though, the rest is mine!

:haha: I'm looking at my chocolates and thinking of grabbing them and eating the lot ;) .... Infact yeah I'm eating them!! :)


----------



## JoWantsABaby

ttc_lolly said:


> Happy 6 weeks mummy to be! I keep flittering between thinking these first weeks are going slow to I can't believe it's almost been a fortnight since my bfp!
> 
> Jowantsababy, my fatigue and hunger definitely rear their ugly heads later on in the day. Well from around lunch time. Actually scrap that, I'm already thinking about what I can gorge on and actually contemplating baking a cake just so that I can eat the entire thing :rofl: ok, I'll give my daughters a little slice. None for OH though, the rest is mine!

Lol! Go for it! I'd quite like to eat a whole bowl of raw cake mixture but don't think raw eggs is best idea !


UniqueBeauty said:


> Hi :wave:
> I'm due around the 11th of Jan :D x

Welcome and congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Hi :wave:
> I'm due around the 11th of Jan :D x

Hi and welcome to the group! :hi:

I remember you from ttc, huge congrats xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you :wohoo: x


----------



## Beaned up

Hi all, 

Thought I'd let you know that I had an early miscarriage. Good luck to you all and thank you for your kind words. Hopefully it won't take me another 6 years! 

Take care xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Beaned up said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd let you know that I had an early miscarriage. Good luck to you all and thank you for your kind words. Hopefully it won't take me another 6 years!
> 
> Take care xx

On my goodness I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: take good care of yourself and rest up. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beaned up said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd let you know that I had an early miscarriage. Good luck to you all and thank you for your kind words. Hopefully it won't take me another 6 years!
> 
> Take care xx

I'm so sorry to hear this beaned up :( thinking of you lots, go easy on yourself hun :hugs: I really hope you get your forever baby soon x


----------



## 0203

So sorry beaned up, thinking of you and hoping for your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

I'm sorry, Shilo and Beaned up. Hoping you get your rainbows fast.

I might be in the same situation myself. There was a tiny bit of blood on TP twice yesterday and a tiny bit of pink CM on my panties today. And the digi said only 2-3 this morning, on 5+6... Symptoms are still here though.
Just hoping it was from dtd on Thursday evening. I hear that CB digis are very unreliable when it comes to determining weeks.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Katy - keeping my fx'd for you, don't lose hope spotting can be common in pregnancy :hugs:

Can you get an early reassurance scan? Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Katy I'm hoping it was just a bit of old blood making it's way out. Could you ring a mw or your epu for a chat? x


----------



## Katy78

I might decide for an early scan next week. If things go well till then.
Staying positive for now.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Beaned up I'm so sorry sending you big hugs xx

Katy keep us informed I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Hellymay83

So so sorry to hear this girl's, it's an awful situation to be in, the ladies over in the mc support group are amazing, I don't think mummy to be and I would have got through it without them, take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## Hellymay83

Ladies I'm sorry I haven't been around for the last few days, I just can't keep my eyes open. I'm in bed as soon as I get in from work and I've literally just woke up from 7pm last night. Starting to get serious nausea too... Wishing the next 6 weeks away so I can feel normal again lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness helly I thought I was lazy waking up at 10.30 :haha:

I'm glad your feeling sick, I was very nauseas yesterday and I'm praying I get nauseas today too :blush:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hellymay83 said:


> Ladies I'm sorry I haven't been around for the last few days, I just can't keep my eyes open. I'm in bed as soon as I get in from work and I've literally just woke up from 7pm last night. Starting to get serious nausea too... Wishing the next 6 weeks away so I can feel normal again lol xx

I know how you feel I'm exhausted all the time, we went out for a meal with the kids last night for my sons birthday & I fell asleep in the couch at 8:30 hubby had to wake me up & sent me to bed, we're out again tonight luckily it won't be as late as I thought as hubby's now working tomorrow but I had visions of falling asleep in the corner! Haha that would've been hard to explain x


----------



## Kiwiberry

hopeful2012 said:


> We found out on wednesday that we are expecting our second baby. I am 5 weeks and 3 days. My due date is January 7, 2015. I am 25, DH is 28, and we have a 17th month old daughter. We have been married for 5 years (in fact, we were not trying, not preventing and are pretty sure that i got pregnant on our anniversary trip). I also like to say that my boss jinxed me because she has been asking me for months if im pregnant. With that said, my bosses are very supportive and i already told them, knowing that if anything happened i would need time off and support. Im already having some nausea, but no vomiting. My first doctors appointment is on the 30th. I think we are telling the grandparents tomorrow even though its early. Happy early mother's day!

Congrats hun on your :bfp: and welcome to the group! <3 :hugs:



UniqueBeauty said:


> Hi :wave:
> I'm due around the 11th of Jan :D x

Congrats again sweetie on your :bfp: :hugs: and welcome to the group!



Beaned up said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd let you know that I had an early miscarriage. Good luck to you all and thank you for your kind words. Hopefully it won't take me another 6 years!
> 
> Take care xx

I am so sorry to hear this beamed up. Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer for your sticky bean. I will have my fingers crossed for you.



Katy78 said:


> I'm sorry, Shilo and Beaned up. Hoping you get your rainbows fast.
> 
> I might be in the same situation myself. There was a tiny bit of blood on TP twice yesterday and a tiny bit of pink CM on my panties today. And the digi said only 2-3 this morning, on 5+6... Symptoms are still here though.
> Just hoping it was from dtd on Thursday evening. I hear that CB digis are very unreliable when it comes to determining weeks.

Keep us updated. I really hope the spotting was just some other form of bleeding. Also, did you itch at all down there? Sometimes I cut myself open doing that in my sleep since its so sensitive. I know I know TMI lol. Sorry ladies hehe.

@ Lolly, thanks so much hun for also explaining the EDD calculators to me. I ended up calculating from my conception date forward (on my own no calculator). It seems my tickers are maybe 1-2 days higher than they should be but its a lot better than 5 weeks. Thanks so much for stopping me from going crazy hehe! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm struggling with exhaustion too. Confession time.... I'm still in my pyjamas!!! :rofl: OH is working and I just don't have the energy to do much or go out, so thought what's the point in wasting more energy undressing and dressing!? Haha! The kids have played in the garden and we've baked biscuits and now I've got them busy doing some colouring and sticking whilst I just sit back and watch (with one eye open!) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hellymay83 said:


> Ladies I'm sorry I haven't been around for the last few days, I just can't keep my eyes open. I'm in bed as soon as I get in from work and I've literally just woke up from 7pm last night. Starting to get serious nausea too... Wishing the next 6 weeks away so I can feel normal again lol xx




mrs.humphreys said:


> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I'm sorry I haven't been around for the last few days, I just can't keep my eyes open. I'm in bed as soon as I get in from work and I've literally just woke up from 7pm last night. Starting to get serious nausea too... Wishing the next 6 weeks away so I can feel normal again lol xx
> 
> I know how you feel I'm exhausted all the time, we went out for a meal with the kids last night for my sons birthday & I fell asleep in the couch at 8:30 hubby had to wake me up & sent me to bed, we're out again tonight luckily it won't be as late as I thought as hubby's now working tomorrow but I had visions of falling asleep in the corner! Haha that would've been hard to explain xClick to expand...




ttc_lolly said:


> I'm struggling with exhaustion too. Confession time.... I'm still in my pyjamas!!! :rofl: OH is working and I just don't have the energy to do much or go out, so thought what's the point in wasting more energy undressing and dressing!? Haha! The kids have played in the garden and we've baked biscuits and now I've got them busy doing some colouring and sticking whilst I just sit back and watch (with one eye open!) x

Same here for me ladies. I am constantly sleepy. My eyes feel really heavy almost all of the time. I used to only sleep like 4-5 hours a night, but now I sleep double that. I have also noticed cramping on and off in my sleep. TMI incoming but try not to have an orgasm when you have sex if you don't want to have pain after lol. I think that started my cramps :/. As for sickness, not so much recently. I have been trying to keep my belly full so I do not get to that point. My boobs are killing me however, they hurt ALL the time.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Seen as though you've confessed I'm going to confess.....

I'm still in bed! :blush: my DD is layed here with me, bless her she has the cartoons on while I'm relaxing on here :haha: oh and may I add that hubby is doing the cleaning and washing :laundry: I'm definitly happy right now :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Seen as though you've confessed I'm going to confess.....
> 
> I'm still in bed! :blush: my DD is layed here with me, bless her she has the cartoons on while I'm relaxing on here :haha: oh and may I add that hubby is doing the cleaning and washing :laundry: I'm definitly happy right now :happydance:

Ooooh that sounds amazing!! I too am still in my PJ's lol. They just feel so much more comfortable than my jeans.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - we've not had sex since our BFP, last pregnancy we bled and found out the next day we had lost our baby....absolutely nothing to do with having sex as baby's HB stopped two days before sexual intercourse, but both me and hubs have decided were not DTD until past twelve weeks, just for our own piece of mind really... I'm a nervous wreck this time round


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I've just got my eldest son to clean the car out & Hoover it for me as I have zero energy to do it, really hoping hubby gets home soon so I can have an hour in bed before I have to start getting ready for tonight x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi - we've not had sex since our BFP, last pregnancy we bled and found out the next day we had lost our baby....absolutely nothing to do with having sex as baby's HB stopped two days before sexual intercourse, but both me and hubs have decided were not DTD until past twelve weeks, just for our own piece of mind really... I'm a nervous wreck this time round

Yeah, I think I am going to stop having sex for similar reasons. I really do not want to deal with cramps again. I was looking it up and apparently its pretty normal to have cramps right after sex since I guess it effects the whole uterus and it is already so tense, but the pain that comes along with it is not so pleasant.



mrs.humphreys said:


> I've just got my eldest son to clean the car out & Hoover it for me as I have zero energy to do it, really hoping hubby gets home soon so I can have an hour in bed before I have to start getting ready for tonight x

Awww! That is so sweet of him!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good to hear I'm not the only one not dressing today :rofl: I'm going to make OH cook dinner and unload/reload the dishwasher when he's back home from doing a hard days work... I forgot how much I love being pregnant, so I can get away doing this!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww mrs bless your son, how sweet of him. 

OH Is meant to be cooking curry tonight but I feel all I want to eat is bread and salty crisps :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have no idea what we are having for dinner tonight. They (his mom and him) always make me choose dinner since I am the picky eater of the family lol. Ooooh I just had a great idea, maybe we could make chili!! <3 Chili, especially with some white sticky rice on the side!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mmmm bread and salty crisps! Damn it, now I want another entire share bag of Doritos with the nacho cheese dip :brat: that would involve me getting dressed and leaving the house though. The hermit in me refuses to do that!

Ooooh chilli! We were just going to have a simple spag bol but now I fancy chilli. Ladies, what are you doing to me!? I'm going to be the size of a small house after this pregnancy, and it'll be the baby's and each and everyone of yours fault! :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> Mmmm bread and salty crisps! Damn it, now I want another entire share bag of Doritos with the nacho cheese dip :brat: that would involve me getting dressed and leaving the house though. The hermit in me refuses to do that!

Oh the predicaments we are put in!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Chilli , Doritos and cheesy dip...OMG my mouth is watering, I'm sending hubby out :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Chilli , Doritos and cheesy dip...OMG my mouth is watering, I'm sending hubby out :thumbup:

There ya go lol! I have a bag of Doritos sitting right next to me. Cool ranch flavor! Good thing is, we have all the ingredients right here to make chili yay!!! No need to go to the store lol.

Do any of you ladies feel like your "fatter" than normal? I mean that in the least fat way possible lol. Just seems like my stomach is pushing out more and I know its not the baby doing it unless its just my uterus expanding for prep.

Think I might just be delusional?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Definitely not delusional kiwi, it's the infamous baby bloat! Not sure exactly why it happens, maybe water retention? But you're not alone. I'm feeling (and probably looking!) huge at the moment. The Doritos, cake and biscuits are not helping either :haha:


----------



## Lauren25xx

Katy78 said:


> Lauren25xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My names Lauren, I'm 20 and finally pregnant again! Since my last MC in August 2013 I have been not actively trying... I was very shocked 5 days ago when I received a very strong bfp! (Never happened before, always sooo faint!) Every cramp I feel I get so anxious and worried, but as days go past I get more and more confident! I have had 5 chemical pregnancies that have never made it this far... I am 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant. I am due 4th January 2015, due to my losses I have a scan on Monday... I hope I make it. Congratulations everyone :) xxx
> 
> Your signature made me cry.
> I realy hope this is your sticky bean!Click to expand...


Awww :) it has been an emotional few years but I am so ready for this baby! 

Thought I would give you guys an update, I've been sat for hours catching up on this thread today! Good job I haven't got much to do today haha! 

I have been still a bit crampy, as days have gone on though I know that when I do feel cramps I know that it will go away so they don't make me so anxious now. However reading through all of this has made me so nervous for my scan on Monday! I don't really have any sickness or anything :( I had like a small spout of it this morning but I think it was just in my head lol! 

Also I'm 5 weeks 6 days according to my LMP but my cycles are 33 days nowadays so I'm sure I'm 5 weeks 1 day now... I know I should probs say that to the epu but I feel like I need some reassurance... Although the chances of seeing anything is very unlikely so it's if anything going to make me worry even more! 

So I will be 5 weeks 3 days on Monday so has anyone had a scan around that time? Did you see anything? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm feeling and looking bloody huge :haha: I'm doing it to myself though :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi Lauren, the earliest I've had a scan is 6 week 3 days and we saw baby and a HB xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> Definitely not delusional kiwi, it's the infamous baby bloat! Not sure exactly why it happens, maybe water retention? But you're not alone. I'm feeling (and probably looking!) huge at the moment. The Doritos, cake and biscuits are not helping either :haha:




Mummy to be x said:


> I'm feeling and looking bloody huge :haha: I'm doing it to myself though :rofl:

OMG It must be the doritos!! Tasty little buggers. I have to say tho, this baby bloat is not really helping my self esteem lol guess I better get used to it huh. 



Lauren25xx said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren25xx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My names Lauren, I'm 20 and finally pregnant again! Since my last MC in August 2013 I have been not actively trying... I was very shocked 5 days ago when I received a very strong bfp! (Never happened before, always sooo faint!) Every cramp I feel I get so anxious and worried, but as days go past I get more and more confident! I have had 5 chemical pregnancies that have never made it this far... I am 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant. I am due 4th January 2015, due to my losses I have a scan on Monday... I hope I make it. Congratulations everyone :) xxx
> 
> Your signature made me cry.
> I realy hope this is your sticky bean!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww :) it has been an emotional few years but I am so ready for this baby!
> 
> Thought I would give you guys an update, I've been sat for hours catching up on this thread today! Good job I haven't got much to do today haha!
> 
> I have been still a bit crampy, as days have gone on though I know that when I do feel cramps I know that it will go away so they don't make me so anxious now. However reading through all of this has made me so nervous for my scan on Monday! I don't really have any sickness or anything :( I had like a small spout of it this morning but I think it was just in my head lol!
> 
> Also I'm 5 weeks 6 days according to my LMP but my cycles are 33 days nowadays so I'm sure I'm 5 weeks 1 day now... I know I should probs say that to the epu but I feel like I need some reassurance... Although the chances of seeing anything is very unlikely so it's if anything going to make me worry even more!
> 
> So I will be 5 weeks 3 days on Monday so has anyone had a scan around that time? Did you see anything? XClick to expand...

Hey Katy, glad to hear you are still hanging in there!! I do not always feel sick myself so do not worry if its not a main symptom for you. I looked it up for the same reason and not everyone gets crazy morning sickness. Heck not everyone even gets it in the morning lol.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well done on catching up on this entire thread Lauren!! 

I would maybe be honest with the sonographer at the time of the scan, as if they don't see a heartbeat they may they might wonder why if they think you're further along :flower: I'm sure it'll be fine though. Earliest scan I ever had was at 7w and there was lots to see then, from what I've read on BnB at a 5w scan you won't see an awful lot but they should hopefully be able to tell you if the pregnancy is developing as normal :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MissyX90 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> So sorry shilo :hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any ultrasounds booked? Mine is 9 days tomorrow!, I'm still in disbelief that I'm actually pregnant!
> 
> Is anyone having a preventative Cerclage?? I should be having my surgery at 12-14 weeks freaking out a little about it!
> 
> I'm scheduled for one (early scan that is) on 5/22 (6w1d)- praying i actually make it that far, and if i do, to be one of the lucky ones that can see the heartbeat and fetal pole that early!Click to expand...
> 
> I was 6+3 with my last pregnancy and saw a very clear bean with heartbeat he measured at 6+1 it's a great time to have a scan. I'll be 6+1 when I go for my scan this time tooClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have bloods on Monday and a scan on the 26th dunno how far I will be all this lmp stuff confuses me .. Last period was 13 April and I'd a positive opk on the 23 which do I count from ?Click to expand...

My midwives last pregnancy said LMP so you'd count from the 13th until you have a dating scan at around 12 weeks. X



sunshine85 said:


> I seriously need to stay off of google. I google every symptom or lack of and worry myself.
> 
> My nip naps havent been as sore today and I googled
> 
> Googles my lack of morning sickness lol
> 
> Googled if only seeing a gest sac at four weeks is normal
> 
> I need to stay off it.
> 
> My back is hurting quite a bit today though...off to google I go lol

You'll drive your self absolutely cookoo lol, I didn't get any sickness until 7/8 weeks last time. I was asking for it to come everyday lol when it came and I had to live on dry toast for the next 3 months wasent to great haha. From what I've ready your really unlucky if you get sickness before 6 weeks



mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning ladies,
> Well I had a lovely day for Alfie's birthday yesterday & with being sick all morning by the time we went out for our meal I was starving!! BBQ pulled pork & a burger with chips & onion rings & it still didn't full me up!! But it totally wiped me out!! I fell asleep downstairs at 8:30pm & hubby had to wake me up to send me to bed! Looking forward to going out tonight really hoping it's not a late 1 though as they're likely to find me asleep in the corner somewhere! Haha only 2 more sleeps until my scan yay omg I'm so excited/nervous it's unbelievable hubby's managed to get a few hours off work so he can come with me.
> How are you all feeling today? I'm sat with a cup of peppermint tea trying to help the nausea xx

All the best for your scan!!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Thank you x

Trust me to start feeling sick again now as I'm starting to get ready to go out :-( hopefully it won't last too long x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrs I hope you have a great night, try not to drink too many orange juices ;)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mmmmm Orange juice!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yep I'm dreading the orange juice hangover in the morning haha x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hey, the zero hangover part is the best bit! :winkwink:


----------



## Hanterrii

I'm feeling and looking huge today too! Thought it would be too early as I didn't have it this early with my lg so I feel a bit better now haha, trying to hide it from people until 12 weeks may be harder than I thought xx


----------



## Hanterrii

I'm feeling and looking huge today too! Thought it would be too early as I didn't have it this early with my lg so I feel a bit better now haha, trying to hide it from people until 12 weeks may be harder than I thought xx


----------



## Hanterrii

Sorry ladies my internet is playing up and has posted twice! xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello, can I join here too? Due 28th December but, as both of mine have been 41+ weekers so far, I expect baby won't get here until 5th Jan at least.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hanterrii said:


> I'm feeling and looking huge today too! Thought it would be too early as I didn't have it this early with my lg so I feel a bit better now haha, trying to hide it from people until 12 weeks may be harder than I thought xx

I know your pain!! Everyone kept telling me I won't show till well after 5 months, I am starting to doubt them lol. 



KittyVentura said:


> Hello, can I join here too? Due 28th December but, as both of mine have been 41+ weekers so far, I expect baby won't get here until 5th Jan at least.

Welcome to the group and congratulations on your :bfp:! <3 :hugs:



mrs.humphreys said:


> Yep I'm dreading the orange juice hangover in the morning haha x

lol :D


----------



## Hanterrii

I was in maternity clothes at 8 weeks with my lg so it will be a challenge hiding this one until 12 weeks! Think I will blame it on the cake and biscuits haha xx


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Evening ladies!
Just wondering if this is normal...? Today I've had occasional dull twinges to the right of my public bone. They come suddenly, don't really hurt, and last a few seconds... They feel a bit like ovulation pain... Is this just normal stretching or should I be &#373;orried? I'm not bleeding but had much less nausea today but think that's cos I had a massive pub lunch and filled my stomach... :) 
How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

KittyVentura said:


> Hello, can I join here too? Due 28th December but, as both of mine have been 41+ weekers so far, I expect baby won't get here until 5th Jan at least.

:hi: welcome to the group and huge congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Evening ladies!
> Just wondering if this is normal...? Today I've had occasional dull twinges to the right of my public bone. They come suddenly, don't really hurt, and last a few seconds... They feel a bit like ovulation pain... Is this just normal stretching or should I be &#373;orried? I'm not bleeding but had much less nausea today but think that's cos I had a massive pub lunch and filled my stomach... :)
> How's everyone else doing? X

Hi Jo, yeah I do sometimes get this, it's not painful at all but I know it's happening.

I'm only not feeling queazy when I'm eating, all I want to eat is salty stuff at the moment x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hanterrii said:


> I was in maternity clothes at 8 weeks with my lg so it will be a challenge hiding this one until 12 weeks! Think I will blame it on the cake and biscuits haha xx

I'm with you on this one :haha:


----------



## Hanterrii

Mummy to be x said:


> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> I was in maternity clothes at 8 weeks with my lg so it will be a challenge hiding this one until 12 weeks! Think I will blame it on the cake and biscuits haha xx
> 
> I'm with you on this one :haha:Click to expand...

Think it will be baggy clothes from now on :haha: xx


----------



## JoWantsABaby

KittyVentura said:


> Hello, can I join here too? Due 28th December but, as both of mine have been 41+ weekers so far, I expect baby won't get here until 5th Jan at least.

Welcome and congrats!!


Mummy to be x said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies!
> Just wondering if this is normal...? Today I've had occasional dull twinges to the right of my public bone. They come suddenly, don't really hurt, and last a few seconds... They feel a bit like ovulation pain... Is this just normal stretching or should I be &#373;orried? I'm not bleeding but had much less nausea today but think that's cos I had a massive pub lunch and filled my stomach... :)
> How's everyone else doing? X
> 
> Hi Jo, yeah I do sometimes get this, it's not painful at all but I know it's happening.
> 
> I'm only not feeling queazy when I'm eating, all I want to eat is salty stuff at the moment xClick to expand...

Thanks for reply! Hard not to worry about every bloody niggle! 
Does your nausea settle for a while once you've eaten?


----------



## ttc_lolly

KittyVentura said:


> Hello, can I join here too? Due 28th December but, as both of mine have been 41+ weekers so far, I expect baby won't get here until 5th Jan at least.

Of course :) welcome and congrats! :happydance:



JoWantsABaby said:


> Evening ladies!
> Just wondering if this is normal...? Today I've had occasional dull twinges to the right of my public bone. They come suddenly, don't really hurt, and last a few seconds... They feel a bit like ovulation pain... Is this just normal stretching or should I be &#373;orried? I'm not bleeding but had much less nausea today but think that's cos I had a massive pub lunch and filled my stomach... :)
> How's everyone else doing? X

Sounds like the stretching and round ligament pains, I've been getting the same. Totally normal :hugs: x



Hanterrii said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> I was in maternity clothes at 8 weeks with my lg so it will be a challenge hiding this one until 12 weeks! Think I will blame it on the cake and biscuits haha xx
> 
> I'm with you on this one :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Think it will be baggy clothes from now on :haha: xxClick to expand...

Fine by me! Baggy tops for now, maxi dresses come the summer and huge jumpers in the winter :thumbup:

We ended up having spag bol in the end for tea, and I ate so much. Feeling slightly sick and now look 7 months pregnant :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can I join here too? Due 28th December but, as both of mine have been 41+ weekers so far, I expect baby won't get here until 5th Jan at least.
> 
> Welcome and congrats!!
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies!
> Just wondering if this is normal...? Today I've had occasional dull twinges to the right of my public bone. They come suddenly, don't really hurt, and last a few seconds... They feel a bit like ovulation pain... Is this just normal stretching or should I be &#373;orried? I'm not bleeding but had much less nausea today but think that's cos I had a massive pub lunch and filled my stomach... :)
> How's everyone else doing? XClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Jo, yeah I do sometimes get this, it's not painful at all but I know it's happening.
> 
> I'm only not feeling queazy when I'm eating, all I want to eat is salty stuff at the moment xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for reply! Hard not to worry about every bloody niggle!
> Does your nausea settle for a while once you've eaten?Click to expand...

Yeah it does, I was really nauseas last night I ate my tea and dry toast after it :blush: but it settled my stomach for a while but during the night I woke a few times feeling a bit queazy. 

Today I'm not too bad really I just want salty stuff really bad :dohh: I was never like this with my previous pregnancy x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lolly - we had spag boll last night with cheese on, yummy! 

I so can't wait for big baggy jumpers in the winter when we've got our big bumps! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mine was also covered in cheese :lol: hey ho, we need the extra calcium! ;)

We go on holiday 6 weeks today and even though I'll only be 11 weeks I think my suitcase will just have to be unflattering swimsuits and huge maxi's because I'll be massive by then. It'll all be bloat/food though :lol:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> Mine was also covered in cheese :lol: hey ho, we need the extra calcium! ;)
> 
> We go on holiday 6 weeks today and even though I'll only be 11 weeks I think my suitcase will just have to be unflattering swimsuits and huge maxi's because I'll be massive by then. It'll all be bloat/food though :lol:

Ooh where do you go on holiday x


----------



## Hanterrii

Can't wait for the big baggy jumpers :) so glad for a winter baby this time as my lg is a summer baby and I couldn't stand the heat being heavily pregnant :thumbup: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be x said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Mine was also covered in cheese :lol: hey ho, we need the extra calcium! ;)
> 
> We go on holiday 6 weeks today and even though I'll only be 11 weeks I think my suitcase will just have to be unflattering swimsuits and huge maxi's because I'll be massive by then. It'll all be bloat/food though :lol:
> 
> Ooh where do you go on holiday xClick to expand...

Majorca for the week :) can't wait! Will miss the cocktails though... Virgin only for me! x



Hanterrii said:


> Can't wait for the big baggy jumpers :) so glad for a winter baby this time as my lg is a summer baby and I couldn't stand the heat being heavily pregnant :thumbup: xx

I hear ya! DD1 was born in September so I escaped a tiny bit being massively pregnant whilst it was sweltering hot but it was still pretty uncomfortable :wacko: looking forward to being warm constantly whilst it's cold out this time! x


----------



## Mummy to be x

My dd was a February baby so a little similar to this time around, she was due 4th February, this one is due 3rd jan :thumbup:


----------



## Hanterrii

My lg was born the 30th august! I literally had the whole summer lol I was 8 days over when she came can't wait for nice baggy jumpers this time round xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hanterrii said:


> My lg was born the 30th august! I literally had the whole summer lol I was 8 days over when she came xx

Oh my goodness, the hottest month! :dohh:


----------



## Hanterrii

Mummy to be x said:


> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> My lg was born the 30th august! I literally had the whole summer lol I was 8 days over when she came xx
> 
> Oh my goodness, the hottest month! :dohh:Click to expand...

I know! I was very uncomfortable :dohh: xx


----------



## sunshine85

Kiwiberry said:


> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> They just do a urine test over here lol I'm booked in next week to see a doctor. I'll start doing one after my 12 week scan :) I'm keeping it secret until my 12 week scan which may be difficult with my bump size with my lg, hopefully it's not the same size lol xx
> 
> Yeah from what I am reading 8-12 weeks is usually the best time frame to tell people since you are out of the high risk zones. At least according to the chart someone posted earlier. I am going to wait till after 8 weeks to tell anyone outside of my immediate family.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am with you. I have been preggo three times, miscarried all three so my lips are sealed until 12 weeks. I am still unconvinced I am preggo.
> 
> I have not even told my dh yet and hiding this has been hard. He is wondering why I will not have a cocktail and why I have so many doc appts lolClick to expand...


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sunshine - when are up you going to tell hubby? I would of caved by now :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

Oooh we also go on holiday soon Lauren. End of June at 12.5 weeks and it's so awkward because I NEED some new clothes (Maxi dresses because my legs are fucking hench) and doubt I will be big enough out front by then for maternity ones but also don't want to buy normal when by the end of summer I WILL need maternity. First world problems eh?


----------



## KittyVentura

Menorca too. Neighbours ;)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sunshine, you're going to have to tell him soon!! :rofl: how has he not cottoned on already!?

Kitty, I bought maternity maxis when I went on holiday when pregnant with Millie and they were fine. I had one from new look that was quite long at the front though so I did have to hold it up a little when I walked but it looked fine and was so comfy. I think I'll be taking those and some good floaty non-maternity ones with me. My tree trunk thighs are definitely not being exposed!

Ladies, I'm sooooo happy :wohoo: I've just won a new changing bag on a Facebook raffle. I never win anything. Yaaaaay!!


----------



## sunshine85

Mummy to be x said:


> Sunshine - when are up you going to tell hubby? I would of caved by now :haha:


Being that there isnt an actual baby in there yet only gest sac seen I am keeping my mouth shut. Honestly girls, I am beyond terrified something will happen again. I want this so badly but pretend I don't so I will already be expecting it. I am just so scared. Trying to enjoy but cannot honestly.

Trying to smile through the worry.


----------



## Hanterrii

ttc_lolly said:


> Sunshine, you're going to have to tell him soon!! :rofl: how has he not cottoned on already!?
> 
> Kitty, I bought maternity maxis when I went on holiday when pregnant with Millie and they were fine. I had one from new look that was quite long at the front though so I did have to hold it up a little when I walked but it looked fine and was so comfy. I think I'll be taking those and some good floaty non-maternity ones with me. My tree trunk thighs are definitely not being exposed!
> 
> Ladies, I'm sooooo happy :wohoo: I've just won a new changing bag on a Facebook raffle. I never win anything. Yaaaaay!!

I won one the other week as well :wohoo:was it a pink lining one hun?xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sunshine don't you want your hubby's support through all of this? :hugs:

Yay lolly well done!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

sunshine85 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine - when are up you going to tell hubby? I would of caved by now :haha:
> 
> Being that there isnt an actual baby in there yet only gest sac seen I am keeping my mouth shut. Honestly girls, I am beyond terrified something will happen again. I want this so badly but pretend I don't so I will already be expecting it. I am just so scared. Trying to enjoy but cannot honestly.
> 
> Trying to smile through the worry.Click to expand...


Ahhh hunni, totally understandable - self preservation and all, but he will be able to help you and support you and share in the happiness for now... and the other 9 months too! 




Hanterrii said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine, you're going to have to tell him soon!! :rofl: how has he not cottoned on already!?
> 
> Kitty, I bought maternity maxis when I went on holiday when pregnant with Millie and they were fine. I had one from new look that was quite long at the front though so I did have to hold it up a little when I walked but it looked fine and was so comfy. I think I'll be taking those and some good floaty non-maternity ones with me. My tree trunk thighs are definitely not being exposed!
> 
> Ladies, I'm sooooo happy :wohoo: I've just won a new changing bag on a Facebook raffle. I never win anything. Yaaaaay!!
> 
> I won one the other week, was it a pink lining one hun?xxClick to expand...

It wasn't, it was a Sugarjack. I have one already but this one was the one I wanted originally but was a bit too much out of a our price range so I stayed sensible. Now I have them both!! OH is telling me I should sell one and not to be greedy. He's crazy! :rofl:


----------



## Hanterrii

ttc_lolly said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine - when are up you going to tell hubby? I would of caved by now :haha:
> 
> Being that there isnt an actual baby in there yet only gest sac seen I am keeping my mouth shut. Honestly girls, I am beyond terrified something will happen again. I want this so badly but pretend I don't so I will already be expecting it. I am just so scared. Trying to enjoy but cannot honestly.
> 
> Trying to smile through the worry.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh hunni, totally understandable - self preservation and all, but he will be able to help you and support you and share in the happiness for now... and the other 9 months too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanterrii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine, you're going to have to tell him soon!! :rofl: how has he not cottoned on already!?
> 
> Kitty, I bought maternity maxis when I went on holiday when pregnant with Millie and they were fine. I had one from new look that was quite long at the front though so I did have to hold it up a little when I walked but it looked fine and was so comfy. I think I'll be taking those and some good floaty non-maternity ones with me. My tree trunk thighs are definitely not being exposed!
> 
> Ladies, I'm sooooo happy :wohoo: I've just won a new changing bag on a Facebook raffle. I never win anything. Yaaaaay!!Click to expand...
> 
> I won one the other week, was it a pink lining one hun?xxClick to expand...
> 
> It wasn't, it was a Sugarjack. I have one already but this one was the one I wanted originally but was a bit too much out of a our price range so I stayed sensible. Now I have them both!! OH is telling me I should sell one and not to be greedy. He's crazy! :rofl:Click to expand...

Can never have too many bags :) I have 2 pink lining bags so far and would love more to add to the collection xx


----------



## sunshine85

You girls are right :hugs:


I have decided Tuesday is THE day I will tell him. For now, I am making love to these Oreos :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck with Tuesday Hun. :hugs:

Mmmmm Oreos :drool:


----------



## Hanterrii

Good luck with Tuesday Hun :hugs: xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay I survived the night without falling asleep! Haha I was quite close though & luckily nobody asked why I wasn't drinking but I'm so annoyed! My hubby told his best friend (so called best friend) about me being pregnant, who has decided to tell his twin brother & the twin brother has decided to tell my hubby's brother today who knew nothing about it!! So my mother in law told me just before we started eating which made me feel like crap & I then had to apologise to my brother in law for not telling him! Why do people feel the need to do these things? It should've been our news to tell family when we wanted too!! Argh it's really really made me angry x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck for Tuesday sunshine, not that you'll need it! He's going to be so thrilled!

Ahhhh no mrs humphreys how rubbish. Bloody men :grr:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I know I'm fuming!! My brother in law wasn't too bothered but I was, it should've come from us not someone who shouldn't have known in the first place x


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, been working and missed so much. 
Welcome to the new ladies.
sorry for your loss beaned up.
I also live in my pj's if I don't need to go out, so comfy. Going to lanzarote on thurs with my dh, dd's and my mum, who doesn't know, and I am so bloated lol.
Oh and I also won't dtd until I'm past 14weeks xx


----------



## sunshine85

Thanks for the good lucks girls...love u all so much, which is weird but who the hell cares.

I decided Tuesday because its my doc appt and I find out what my numbers are from Friday and also they sched another early scan to hopefully see a yolk sac this time round'

I started freaking as to why they didnt see it Friday but trying to tell myself ita normal at four weeks not to I guess...

Anyway on another note, gosh men are just as gossipy as women! It is so annoying! I know dh will not say a word he will be too scared to endure my wrath lol.


----------



## ab75

Good luck for Tuesday sunshine xx


----------



## sunshine85

ab75 said:


> Good luck for Tuesday sunshine xx




Thank you sweetheart... I feel bloated too...and my boobs are not so sore anymore ugh I wish they were :(

Also agree with you about not dtd until 14 weeks... I have put a were closed sign on my vajay until hopefully I make it that far


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey ladies I've been working all day and way too exhausted to go throw the thread and catch up lol. Hope all is well ladies :)


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone, hope you are all good.

I was just sat on the couch with dh and he pointed to my tummy and said "what's that"?

I looked down and saw a bump, to which I said "baby bloat", "huh" he says, "you're too early to blame it on the baby" ! Men ! I tried to explain but he doesn't get it. I have mild ibs anyway and after all these years he still doesn't understand why I have a big belly sometimes, which usually disappears by morning!


----------



## Kiwiberry

sunshine85 said:


> Thanks for the good lucks girls...love u all so much, which is weird but who the hell cares.
> 
> I decided Tuesday because its my doc appt and I find out what my numbers are from Friday and also they sched another early scan to hopefully see a yolk sac this time round'
> 
> I started freaking as to why they didnt see it Friday but trying to tell myself ita normal at four weeks not to I guess...
> 
> Anyway on another note, gosh men are just as gossipy as women! It is so annoying! I know dh will not say a word he will be too scared to endure my wrath lol.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrs - I totally understand why your angry, I would be aswell it's your news to share no one else's. Men are so thoughtless at times! :hugs:

Tui - as said above ^ men are thoughtless at times but that said if my hubby said that to me i think he'd be sleeping on the sofa :rofl: but I think he knows that so wouldn't dare say that to me i would be peed off, men just do not get it do they?! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful2012

Sorry ladies, I was trying to catch up, but I'm too sleepy. We spent the entire day car shopping as our old car has had it. We ended up with a new toyota Camry. I love it, but I'm so tired from being out all day. Tomorrow will be another busy day here, as its mothers day! I'm so tired that I forgot I was running bath water and overflowed my tub. Crazy pregnancy brain!


----------



## maggz

Hey all :) Looks like I'll be joining for January 9th! 
Sounds so surreal.

First baby, we were NTNP since December and I was keeping track of my cycles to make sure I knew when the infamous AF was coming along. Started getting suspicious on Friday when AF was 2 days late (cycle had been 28 days exactly last 3 months) so I took a test which I got a very very faint line on, then another brand this morning (Sat) and got a definitive Yes! 

So how does this group thing work, do the January Jellybeans chat on this thread?


----------



## Luvspnk31

hopeful2012 said:


> Sorry ladies, I was trying to catch up, but I'm too sleepy. We spent the entire day car shopping as our old car has had it. We ended up with a new toyota Camry. I love it, but I'm so tired from being out all day. Tomorrow will be another busy day here, as its mothers day! I'm so tired that I forgot I was running bath water and overflowed my tub. Crazy pregnancy brain!


I'm with you!! Missed one day on here and had literally 24 pg's to catch up on!!!!! Ahhhh!!! 

Just got my 3 yr old back to bed after a midnight bath. He's been croupy with wheezing, 103.7 fever, nose full of green snot. Gave him a breathing treatment, got him to bed and 1/2 hr later he was coughing so hard that he puked. Poor bubbies!! :( so, into the bath, changed the sheets and he's finally sleeping again. 

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! 

Shilo and Beanedup, I am so sorry for your losses!! :hugs: praying u get your rainbows soon!!

It's Mother's Day here in the us soooo.....



HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!! Bless you all and your babies!!!


----------



## Katy78

Good morning ladies.
Welcome to maggz and any other I might have missed.
How ere you all this morning (or evening or whatever)? I'm terribly nauseous, been nauseous all day yesterday, boobs very painful. So I'm convinced this baby of mine is doing just great. There was some pink on my panties in the morning and some brown on TP in the evening but that's it. But OH said himself, no more dtd till my first US. That's on the 29th so I might get an early scan before then.
Sunshine, good luck telling your husband. How are you going to tell him?


----------



## ab75

Welcome maggz and congratulations. Yes we all just chat on this thread, say how we are feeling, have a laugh, have a moan lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Morning Everyone :D 

I decided to be brave and come join you all! I got my proper :bfp: yesterday.. im still a little cautious. :hi:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Congratulations & welcome xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Katy78 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Welcome to maggz and any other I might have missed.
> How ere you all this morning (or evening or whatever)? I'm terribly nauseous, been nauseous all day yesterday, boobs very painful. So I'm convinced this baby of mine is doing just great. There was some pink on my panties in the morning and some brown on TP in the evening but that's it. But OH said himself, no more dtd till my first US. That's on the 29th so I might get an early scan before then.
> Sunshine, good luck telling your husband. How are you going to tell him?

That is so great to hear! :hugs:



sethsmummy said:


> Morning Everyone :D
> 
> I decided to be brave and come join you all! I got my proper :bfp: yesterday.. im still a little cautious. :hi:

Congratulations on your :bfp: :hugs: and welcome to the group! <3


----------



## Tui

sethsmummy said:


> Morning Everyone :D
> 
> I decided to be brave and come join you all! I got my proper :bfp: yesterday.. im still a little cautious. :hi:

Good for you. Welcome. We are all in the same boat here and know how you are feeling. I love having people to talk to (and moan to) about stuff we can't tell anyone because it's too early.

I'm such an impatient person right now, and a bit of a control freak I guess. I'm so excited and happy about being pregnant but find it frustrating that nothing will be happening till my scan at 12 weeks. What am I going to do till then? Maybe when (if) I start feeling sick it will seem more real? Am I sounding nuts?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone :D
> 
> I decided to be brave and come join you all! I got my proper :bfp: yesterday.. im still a little cautious. :hi:
> 
> Good for you. Welcome. We are all in the same boat here and know how you are feeling. I love having people to talk to (and moan to) about stuff we can't tell anyone because it's too early.
> 
> I'm such an impatient person right now, and a bit of a control freak I guess. I'm so excited and happy about being pregnant but find it frustrating that nothing will be happening till my scan at 12 weeks. What am I going to do till then? Maybe when (if) I start feeling sick it will seem more real? Am I sounding nuts?Click to expand...

Nope, I feel the same way! It is driving me crazy until my first appointment. Even my blood test can't come fast enough!


----------



## ttc_lolly

sunshine85 said:


> Thanks for the good lucks girls...love u all so much, which is weird but who the hell cares.
> 
> I decided Tuesday because its my doc appt and I find out what my numbers are from Friday and also they sched another early scan to hopefully see a yolk sac this time round'
> 
> I started freaking as to why they didnt see it Friday but trying to tell myself ita normal at four weeks not to I guess...
> 
> Anyway on another note, gosh men are just as gossipy as women! It is so annoying! I know dh will not say a word he will be too scared to endure my wrath lol.

Totally normal for 4 weeks, I'm sure this next scan will reveal more and your levels will be just as good :) ditto on the wrath thing too :lol: OH has been sworn to secrecy and he knows he'll be in for a world of pain if he blabs!



Tui said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all good.
> 
> I was just sat on the couch with dh and he pointed to my tummy and said "what's that"?
> 
> I looked down and saw a bump, to which I said "baby bloat", "huh" he says, "you're too early to blame it on the baby" ! Men ! I tried to explain but he doesn't get it. I have mild ibs anyway and after all these years he still doesn't understand why I have a big belly sometimes, which usually disappears by morning!

OMG! I hope you told him what for :grr: or at least gave him a little slap up the back of his head. Cheeky!



maggz said:


> Hey all :) Looks like I'll be joining for January 9th!
> Sounds so surreal.
> 
> First baby, we were NTNP since December and I was keeping track of my cycles to make sure I knew when the infamous AF was coming along. Started getting suspicious on Friday when AF was 2 days late (cycle had been 28 days exactly last 3 months) so I took a test which I got a very very faint line on, then another brand this morning (Sat) and got a definitive Yes!
> 
> So how does this group thing work, do the January Jellybeans chat on this thread?

Welcome and congrats hun! :dance:



Katy78 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Welcome to maggz and any other I might have missed.
> How ere you all this morning (or evening or whatever)? I'm terribly nauseous, been nauseous all day yesterday, boobs very painful. So I'm convinced this baby of mine is doing just great. There was some pink on my panties in the morning and some brown on TP in the evening but that's it. But OH said himself, no more dtd till my first US. That's on the 29th so I might get an early scan before then.
> Sunshine, good luck telling your husband. How are you going to tell him?

That's good, I'm glad the spotting isn't heavy or painful :hugs: I'm sure your intuition is right too :) fx'd for an early scan!



sethsmummy said:


> Morning Everyone :D
> 
> I decided to be brave and come join you all! I got my proper :bfp: yesterday.. im still a little cautious. :hi:

Welcome to the group, and congrats! :happydance: what's your EDD hun and I can add you to the list on the first post?



Tui said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Morning Everyone :D
> 
> I decided to be brave and come join you all! I got my proper :bfp: yesterday.. im still a little cautious. :hi:
> 
> Good for you. Welcome. We are all in the same boat here and know how you are feeling. I love having people to talk to (and moan to) about stuff we can't tell anyone because it's too early.
> 
> I'm such an impatient person right now, and a bit of a control freak I guess. I'm so excited and happy about being pregnant but find it frustrating that nothing will be happening till my scan at 12 weeks. What am I going to do till then? Maybe when (if) I start feeling sick it will seem more real? Am I sounding nuts?Click to expand...

Not nuts at all, I think we are all feeling like that! That's why I'm dead set on getting an early scan in, there's no way I can wait until 12w!

Morning/evening ladies, and a huge happy Mother's Day to you ladies across the pond! :flower: hope you're all having a lovely day!

5 weeks today for me, just another 35 to go. Possibly 37 :wacko: haha!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies and welcome and huge congrats to the new ladies!! :hi: 

How's everyone doing this morning? I am so tired. :sleep:

Happy mothers day to all you mummy's and mums to be if your celebrating today! :happydance: have a wonderful day x


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you ladies :D My EDD will be roughly 20th January.. depending on how they do it.. by LMP its 2nd January. Id love to be added to the first page :D 

I hope all you ladies who want them can get extra scans. I am hiding my pregnancy from everyone including gp/midwives till i am around 13 weeks. im a plus size mamma so i dont want to listen to them berate me about my weight. Im hoping to steadily loose throughout pregnancy with a healthy diet and gentle excercise. The morning sickness will help :sick: :rofl:
We are not telling family till i am past 20 weeks either as we know this will not be welcome news to any of them. xxx


----------



## Tui

sethsmummy said:


> Thank you ladies :D My EDD will be roughly 20th January.. depending on how they do it.. by LMP its 2nd January. Id love to be added to the first page :D
> 
> I hope all you ladies who want them can get extra scans. I am hiding my pregnancy from everyone including gp/midwives till i am around 13 weeks. im a plus size mamma so i dont want to listen to them berate me about my weight. Im hoping to steadily loose throughout pregnancy with a healthy diet and gentle excercise. The morning sickness will help :sick: :rofl:
> We are not telling family till i am past 20 weeks either as we know this will not be welcome news to any of them. xxx

I'm sorry your family feel that way. Don't worry about your weight, I think most of us feel we have a bit extra where we shouldn't. I will be careful myself to eat properly for the baby. Sod what everyone else thinks, just look after yourself. Dieting isn't good for little bean xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

sethsmummy said:


> Thank you ladies :D My EDD will be roughly 20th January.. depending on how they do it.. by LMP its 2nd January. Id love to be added to the first page :D
> 
> I hope all you ladies who want them can get extra scans. I am hiding my pregnancy from everyone including gp/midwives till i am around 13 weeks. im a plus size mamma so i dont want to listen to them berate me about my weight. Im hoping to steadily loose throughout pregnancy with a healthy diet and gentle excercise. The morning sickness will help :sick: :rofl:
> We are not telling family till i am past 20 weeks either as we know this will not be welcome news to any of them. xxx

That's a huge jump in difference of edd's!? I'll go with your ticker and put you down for the 20th :thumbup:

Ahhh hun, I'm a little overweight too but if I listened and took notice to every negative comment about it I'd probably be in prison :growlmad::grr: haha! Please don't let worry stop you from getting the care you should have, and that you need. If you don't see anyone until 13w you might not get a scan on time, and you'd miss some important blood tests too :flower: shame about your family, but it's your life so they'll just have to like it or lump it!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sethsmummy - don't care what the midwife or doctor say about your weight, I'm overweight too but if the mw preached to me about my weight i think I'd of had to tell her it's my body, end of. Your best to see her before 13 weeks Hun you need your scan on time :)

That's really sad about your family, what a shame they can't be happy for you. Stuff what everyone else thinks as long as your happy who the hell cares!! :)


----------



## Hanterrii

Mummy to be x said:


> Morning ladies and welcome and huge congrats to the new ladies!! :hi:
> 
> How's everyone doing this morning? I am so tired. :sleep:
> 
> Happy mothers day to all you mummy's and mums to be if your celebrating today! :happydance: have a wonderful day x

Feeling really :sick: and I'm exhausted, might be to do with chasing after an 8 month old crawling around and causing mischief :haha: xx


----------



## 0203

Hello and congratulations to all the new ladies 

Today I got my 3+ on a CB digi so I think I might finally stop testing, it just doesn't feel real yet I really wish some proper symptoms would start kicking in!

Sethsmummy, I'm a bit worried about what the doctors/midwives are going to say about my weight too. I'm sorry about your family not being supportive. Also just wanted to say I love your LOs and future LO names


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks everyone. I think if i went around 11 weeks and said i had no idea how far on i was then id get my scan anyway as they have a seperate unit in our hospital for that kind of thing. Im not too bothered about the Nuchal stuff as id have baby regardless. Im already taking vits etc (have been for a while). The gp when i got my implant out said "what bc are we trying then because obviously at your size your not having any more" 

I have a lot where i shouldnt :haha: as of yesterday i was 20 stone 7lb.. so very big. I can healthily loose a few lb a week as long as i dont go silly. just changing my diet will help a great deal.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't believe your gp said that to you! How rude is that the cheeky git!! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Mummy to be x said:


> I can't believe your gp said that to you! How rude is that the cheeky git!! Xx

shes a snotty cow lol but most of them at my practice are when it comes to weight.. they dont want to help you loose it.. they just want to make you feel bad for having it. 

0203 - thanks :D we went for unusual names for ds1/ds2. DH doesnt know iv settled on Rohan for a boy but he picked Thomas as a middle name and he knew i was tossing up between Rohan And Roran xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

sethsmummy said:


> Thank you ladies :D My EDD will be roughly 20th January.. depending on how they do it.. by LMP its 2nd January. Id love to be added to the first page :D
> 
> I hope all you ladies who want them can get extra scans. I am hiding my pregnancy from everyone including gp/midwives till i am around 13 weeks. im a plus size mamma so i dont want to listen to them berate me about my weight. Im hoping to steadily loose throughout pregnancy with a healthy diet and gentle excercise. The morning sickness will help :sick: :rofl:
> We are not telling family till i am past 20 weeks either as we know this will not be welcome news to any of them. xxx

Hey hun welcome to the group! :hugs: Congrats on your :bfp: <3
I am really sorry to hear about your family too, that must be really hard.

If I may ask, do you really live in a castle? haha sorry for the weird question but I was reading your location you put below your avatar.


----------



## Tui

I suggest you change doctors if you can. Shame bedside manner and common courtesy isn't on the medical curriculum !

It's funny I spent years in the UK and now I'm back in NZ I really see a difference in GP's. They are much more polite here, and you can get an appointment within a few hours of your call. Only bad side is you have to pay for your visit, but its not too much - equivalent of £15- £20.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui said:


> I suggest you change doctors if you can. Shame bedside manner and common courtesy isn't on the medical curriculum !
> 
> It's funny I spent years in the UK and now I'm back in NZ I really see a difference in GP's. They are much more polite here, and you can get an appointment within a few hours of your call. Only bad side is you have to pay for your visit, but its not too much - equivalent of £15- £20.

Oh wow that must be so nice! I wish it was like that here. Sadly I am forced to wait close to a week.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sometimes it can be like that here too, we have to wait several days for appointment sometimes, it sucks.


----------



## Tui

Kiwiberry said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> I suggest you change doctors if you can. Shame bedside manner and common courtesy isn't on the medical curriculum !
> 
> It's funny I spent years in the UK and now I'm back in NZ I really see a difference in GP's. They are much more polite here, and you can get an appointment within a few hours of your call. Only bad side is you have to pay for your visit, but its not too much - equivalent of £15- £20.
> 
> Oh wow that must be so nice! I wish it was like that here. Sadly I am forced to wait close to a week.Click to expand...

That's frustrating for you. I think when you charge for visits, all the timewasters and hypochondriacs dissappear :haha: thus freeing up lots of time!

I miss Sainsburys, :cry: and Cadbury chocolate.....drool :haha:


----------



## Tui

Mummy to be x said:


> Sometimes it can be like that here too, we have to wait several days for appointment sometimes, it sucks.

Live anywhere near Hudds?


----------



## sethsmummy

weve only 1 gp in our area unfortunately. 

ours is normally quite good as you can call at 8:30 and get in the same day if its important or for a child. if not you can be waiting upto 2 weeks. 

:o do you not get cadurys in NZ? xx


----------



## Tui

sethsmummy said:


> weve only 1 gp in our area unfortunately.
> 
> ours is normally quite good as you can call at 8:30 and get in the same day if its important or for a child. if not you can be waiting upto 2 weeks.
> 
> :o do you not get cadurys in NZ? xx

Bum! Guess you just have to tell them where to shove it next time! 

Yes they have Cadburys here but tastes different. I buy the uk made stuff from a special shop but it is expensive. Nice for a treat though.


----------



## Kiwiberry

sethsmummy said:


> weve only 1 gp in our area unfortunately.
> 
> ours is normally quite good as you can call at 8:30 and get in the same day if its important or for a child. if not you can be waiting upto 2 weeks.
> 
> :o do you not get cadurys in NZ? xx

Do you really live in a Castle?



Tui said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> weve only 1 gp in our area unfortunately.
> 
> ours is normally quite good as you can call at 8:30 and get in the same day if its important or for a child. if not you can be waiting upto 2 weeks.
> 
> :o do you not get cadurys in NZ? xx
> 
> Bum! Guess you just have to tell them where to shove it next time!
> 
> Yes they have Cadburys here but tastes different. I buy the uk made stuff from a special shop but it is expensive. Nice for a treat though.Click to expand...

Do you mean these yummy eggs? :)

https://www.seriouseats.com/images/20081110CadburyCremeEggsFLICKR.jpg


----------



## Tui

Castle Douglas is a town in Scotland honey. There is a castle there but no one lives in it now x
 



Attached Files:







Castle Douglas.jpeg
File size: 183.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tui said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes it can be like that here too, we have to wait several days for appointment sometimes, it sucks.
> 
> Live anywhere near Hudds?Click to expand...

Yeah like five minutes away :haha:


----------



## Tui

Now they can't make cream eggs here so the ones for sale in the shops are all from UK, yippee. I sussed this out fast :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmmm cream eggs!!!!


----------



## Tui

Mummy to be x said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes it can be like that here too, we have to wait several days for appointment sometimes, it sucks.
> 
> Live anywhere near Hudds?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah like five minutes away :haha:Click to expand...

We lived there for several years before moving back. Small world.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui said:


> Castle Douglas is a town in Scotland honey. There is a castle there but no one lives in it now x

That is so amazing!! I have always wanted to tour a castle. I wonder if its haunted.... ooooh lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tui said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes it can be like that here too, we have to wait several days for appointment sometimes, it sucks.
> 
> Live anywhere near Hudds?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah like five minutes away :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We lived there for several years before moving back. Small world.Click to expand...

Oh wow, where abouts in hudds did you live?


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies 
How are you all feeling? I feel pretty rubbish, it's so not fair that hubby was the 1 drinking last night yet has got up& do e to work fresh as a daisy yes I drank juice all night & still end up being sick all morning :-( think I'll be going back to bed in abit when he gets home.
Tired, nausea & dizziness with 3 boys to run round after = no fun :-(


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning ladies
> How are you all feeling? I feel pretty rubbish, it's so not fair that hubby was the 1 drinking last night yet has got up& do e to work fresh as a daisy yes I drank juice all night & still end up being sick all morning :-( think I'll be going back to bed in abit when he gets home.
> Tired, nausea & dizziness with 3 boys to run round after = no fun :-(

Oh no that doesn't sound good at all :hugs: can you put them a film on while you rest up? I'm feeling nauseas too but I'm not been sick, I'm praying I don't get to the stage of throwing up it's a huge fear of mine x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yeh but it doesn't last long before they start arguing x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Kiwi that was the cutest question I think I've ever read!! We have lots of castles here in the UK but very few are lived in, they're mostly famous landmarks :)

Mummy to be my friend lives in Mirfield :) 

Ahhh no posting photos of chocolate!! Trying to eat healthily today... 5 weeks & 6 days until my holiday and I've gained 4lbs in 3 weeks :nope: need to not look pregnant (with a food belly!) whilst away!


----------



## 0203

Is anyone else having crazy mood swings? I hope I don't get chased away for being too crazy but I just cried because DH doesn't want the same dinner as me and I want to eat dinner together :blush: I should add it's only 10am at the moment


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> Is anyone else having crazy mood swings? I hope I don't get chased away for being too crazy but I just cried because DH doesn't want the same dinner as me and I want to eat dinner together :blush: I should add it's only 10am at the moment

I feel like that sometimes too :(. I feel like a HUGE burden on DH. He drops work to come home and make sure I'm alright when I am upset. 

Lolly, I won't post any more chocolate promise!! No one said anything about creme brulee tho.... DH is making me some for mothers day! He is such a sweetie <3 It is my fave dessert. 

https://feastonthecheap.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Creme-Brulee-with-Peaches_opt.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

I know mirfield :)

Good luck with the healthy eating lolly! :winkwink: 

I'm having mood swings too, the other night me and hubs was watching tv in bed and I couldn't get comfortable so I had a massive scream and stormed out the room, I had a cry in the chair in the lounge, came back in and laughed :haha: :blush:


----------



## sethsmummy

Kiwiberry said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> weve only 1 gp in our area unfortunately.
> 
> ours is normally quite good as you can call at 8:30 and get in the same day if its important or for a child. if not you can be waiting upto 2 weeks.
> 
> :o do you not get cadurys in NZ? xx
> 
> Do you really live in a Castle?Click to expand...

hehe i wish i did. iv never been to the castle yet though as you have to get thre on a little boat.. which is probably not pram friendly :haha: 

mrs.humphreys sorry your feeling so poo :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

0203 said:


> Is anyone else having crazy mood swings? I hope I don't get chased away for being too crazy but I just cried because DH doesn't want the same dinner as me and I want to eat dinner together :blush: I should add it's only 10am at the moment

My mood swings seem to be fine this time around but funnily enough the first sign of pregnancy I had with DD1 was my crazy moods, crying at the drop of a hat and.... Falling out with OH because he wanted pizza and I wanted a Chinese takeaway :rofl: I threw a hissy fit, blubbed for a good solid 2 hours and threatened to leave him :rofl:



Kiwiberry said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having crazy mood swings? I hope I don't get chased away for being too crazy but I just cried because DH doesn't want the same dinner as me and I want to eat dinner together :blush: I should add it's only 10am at the moment
> 
> I feel like that sometimes too :(. I feel like a HUGE burden on DH. He drops work to come home and make sure I'm alright when I am upset.
> 
> Lolly, I won't post any more chocolate promise!! No one said anything about creme brulee tho.... DH is making me some for mothers day! He is such a sweetie <3 It is my fave dessert.
> 
> https://feastonthecheap.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Creme-Brulee-with-Peaches_opt.jpgClick to expand...

Damn it that looks good! Why does all the best food have to be so fattening!?!


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Damn it that looks good! Why does all the best food have to be so fattening!?!
> 
> I know right..... :( It is so horrible.Click to expand...


----------



## ab75

Hey sethsmummy, welcome. How rude of your doc? I am overweight too. Put on 2 stone since we moved in sept. I got comments with my last preg and had to have fragmin injections after she was born, but I'm not fussy. Will lose weight breastfeeding and running around after 3 kids xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

ab75 said:


> Hey sethsmummy, welcome. How rude of your doc? I am overweight too. Put on 2 stone since we moved in sept. I got comments with my last preg and had to have fragmin injections after she was born, but I'm not fussy. Will lose weight breastfeeding and running around after 3 kids xx

Ditto! Looking forward to those extra 500 calories a day again :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

ab75 said:


> Hey sethsmummy, welcome. How rude of your doc? I am overweight too. Put on 2 stone since we moved in sept. I got comments with my last preg and had to have fragmin injections after she was born, but I'm not fussy. Will lose weight breastfeeding and running around after 3 kids xx

thank you :D I had to do those injections too for 10 days afterwards! not looking forward to those again! You know what made me laugh the most... 2 of the midwives wre just as big as me! there was only one slim one but she was so snooty :dohh: xx


----------



## SCgirl

I think I might be the only person I know that doesn't like the cadburry eggs! Just too much inside. Creme brulee, on the other hand, is my absolute favorite dessert! (And I know many that dislike it)

I'm having no pregnancy signs in the morning (always slightly worries me)... But last few days its been picking up throughout the day (earlier if i'm active). By the evening, DH can barely hug me cause my boobs hurt do bad! I am exhausted at all times though, and keep expecting to see blood everytime i go to the toilet. Even had a dream last night that I started a bad bleed and knew things were over.
Hopefully just a dream!


----------



## sethsmummy

can i ask how many DPO people got their dark FRER or positive DIGI? 

im going to ask a silly question.. whats creme brulee??

:hugs: SC... pregnancy dreams are horrid xx


----------



## SCgirl

@sethsmummy - creme brulee is a custard dish, topped with sugar, which is caramelized on top (usually with a broiler or blow torch) to form a crust of sorts.

just to give you an idea, I posted this pic a few days ago, but it shows my frer progression. I think I got the positive digital the morning of 11dpo (it was cbd, got it with fmu).
 



Attached Files:







frerprogression.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sethsmummy

my frers no where near as good as your 12dpo.. and a digi gave me :bfn: this morning :( i really want to see those words lol
https://i60.tinypic.com/fxqphe.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Vivid pregnancy dreams are the worse. They can get quite dirty later on in the pregnancy though... I don't mind those ones! :rofl:

Sethsmummy, I've gotten lines on FRER's from around 9dpo but everyone is different. I got a + digi this time at 10dpo, but they are not very sensitive so I'd recommend waiting until the day AF is due to use one so you're not disappointed x


----------



## SCgirl

there's a slight chance I may have O'd 3 days earlier (that's what ff originally thought, then changed it)- but looking at temps (that huge jump the day i started progesterone occurred before i had actually taken it. it gave me cross-hairs that day b/c it thought it could have been because of the pill, which it wasn't- which makes me think it wasn't the 3 days before!)

i have no clue if what i just wrote makes any sense. sorry.


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> I think I might be the only person I know that doesn't like the cadburry eggs! Just too much inside. Creme brulee, on the other hand, is my absolute favorite dessert! (And I know many that dislike it)
> 
> I'm having no pregnancy signs in the morning (always slightly worries me)... But last few days its been picking up throughout the day (earlier if i'm active). By the evening, DH can barely hug me cause my boobs hurt do bad! I am exhausted at all times though, and keep expecting to see blood everytime i go to the toilet. Even had a dream last night that I started a bad bleed and knew things were over.
> Hopefully just a dream!

I love the eggs but I can barely eat 1 bite of it. I agree it can be really sweet, but when you want chocolate..... Oh and Creme Brulee is also my fave dessert <3. 



sethsmummy said:


> can i ask how many DPO people got their dark FRER or positive DIGI?
> 
> im going to ask a silly question.. whats creme brulee??
> 
> :hugs: SC... pregnancy dreams are horrid xx

Mine was about 18DPO. A few days after AF was due. It was with FRER, no fmu.


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> Vivid pregnancy dreams are the worse. They can get quite dirty later on in the pregnancy though... I don't mind those ones! :rofl:
> 
> Sethsmummy, I've gotten lines on FRER's from around 9dpo but everyone is different. I got a + digi this time at 10dpo, but they are not very sensitive so I'd recommend waiting until the day AF is due to use one so you're not disappointed x

af was due today i only have an 11dat LP. cant wait to see proper progression lol 

and ty sc that sound rather yum!! and i think it made sense lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I Never got a positive FRER until 14 dpo :) 

Has anyone else's boobs stopped feeling so sore? And anyone else nauseas? I'm trying not to worry because I'm feeling sick so surely a good sign. :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

I feel :sick: all i have to do is think food and i want to be sick. but my boobs are still killer :dohh:xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Symptoms can come and go mummy to be, I wouldn't worry too much :flower:

You made sense SCgirl :) and I just had a look at your chart, I agree you may have o'd earlier. Time will tell when you go for your dating scan :thumbup:

Sooooo, healthy eating went out the window today! I ate a few of the biscuits me and the kids made yesterday :rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lolly I had a feeling the healthy eating wouldn't last long :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Maisypie

So I'm freaking out and need some advice please!! I had a 5 k run this morning and when I went to the bathroom afterwards there was some brown spots on my underpants..I freaked out..this is how my other miscarriage started. I checked my cervix to see if there was more blood and the discharge was still milky white. I am wondering if the running would have caused some spotting due to irritation or am I doomed to miscarriage again???
Help!


----------



## Hellymay83

I feel awful, I never felt this bad with my dd or my last pregnancy, I feel so sick all the time, mouth constantly watering, splitting headache, boobs killing me... I just want to feel better!


----------



## Hellymay83

Maisypie said:


> So I'm freaking out and need some advice please!! I had a 5 k run this morning and when I went to the bathroom afterwards there was some brown spots on my underpants..I freaked out..this is how my other miscarriage started. I checked my cervix to see if there was more blood and the discharge was still milky white. I am wondering if the running would have caused some spotting due to irritation or am I doomed to miscarriage again???
> Help!

Sounds like irritation to me hun, fx all is ok xx


----------



## KrissyKris22

Happy mothers day ladies :)


----------



## maggz

sethsmummy said:


> can i ask how many DPO people got their dark FRER or positive DIGI?
> 
> im going to ask a silly question.. whats creme brulee??
> 
> :hugs: SC... pregnancy dreams are horrid xx

I got my digital test positive at approx 16 dpo. :) got two Equaline tests before that that were super faint, it didn't even show up on camera! 

Mmm creams brûlée is SO good! I'm a total chocoholic but creams brûlée is one of few non-chocolate desserts I love :cake:

My breasts are not tender at all and I've only gotten slightly nauseated today and yesterday, still no throwing up thank goodness... That's kinda what I'm most scared of! I hate throwing up... Well don't we all haha.
But I've been super tired last couple of days, that's one of the only signs now that I'm not cramping anymore. I hope it sticks though! I slept on a towel so I wouldn't jinx it... Feel a little crazy right now for doing that haha.


----------



## sunshine85

Katy78 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Welcome to maggz and any other I might have missed.
> How ere you all this morning (or evening or whatever)? I'm terribly nauseous, been nauseous all day yesterday, boobs very painful. So I'm convinced this baby of mine is doing just great. There was some pink on my panties in the morning and some brown on TP in the evening but that's it. But OH said himself, no more dtd till my first US. That's on the 29th so I might get an early scan before then.
> Sunshine, good luck telling your husband. How are you going to tell him?




Not sure yet lol...ideas on how I should tell him ladies? I pray everything goes right at this next early scan on tuesday and that the yolk sac is seen, np said for my numbers my gest sac is where its supposed to be and for four weeks. Idk ahh


----------



## sunshine85

Happy Mother's day to all our angel moms, expectant moms, and furmoms everywhere!! xx :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







happy+mother+s+day+.+your+mom+was+finger+licken+good_7b91d1_3888637.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Afternoon ladies
Well I went back to bed when hubby got home from work & slept for 3hrs!! I was exhausted, but now my emotions are running riot with me about my scan tomorrow!! 1 minute I'm excited & I can't wait the next I'm scared to death & feel like crying! Stupid hormones :-( x


----------



## maggz

Maisypie said:


> So I'm freaking out and need some advice please!! I had a 5 k run this morning and when I went to the bathroom afterwards there was some brown spots on my underpants..I freaked out..this is how my other miscarriage started. I checked my cervix to see if there was more blood and the discharge was still milky white. I am wondering if the running would have caused some spotting due to irritation or am I doomed to miscarriage again???
> Help!

Sending good thoughts your way, I'm sure it's just irritation.:hugs: Good for you to be in such good shape!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Maisypie try not to panic just put your feet up and relax :hugs:

Mrs - I'm sure everything will be fine at the scan tomorrow, I'm looking forward to your update, what times it at? 

Sunshine - maybe you could cook hubby a nice meal, sit him down and then break the fantastic news to him? :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> I feel awful, I never felt this bad with my dd or my last pregnancy, I feel so sick all the time, mouth constantly watering, splitting headache, boobs killing me... I just want to feel better!

Sorry you feel so crap Hun i hope you feel better soon, sounds like things are progressing good in there though :thumbup: 

I'm feeling sick too, I'm so tired as well I just want to stay in bed all day :sleep:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

It's at 2:30pm wish they could've got me in in the morning so I didn't have to wait :-( hoping it goes fast though as I'll have the school run in the morning, then I'm nipping to my mums, home to get max fed & into nursery at 12:15pm so there won't be that long left to wait then x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh your day will fly by I'm sure, il be thinking of you at 2.30 :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Maisypie said:


> So I'm freaking out and need some advice please!! I had a 5 k run this morning and when I went to the bathroom afterwards there was some brown spots on my underpants..I freaked out..this is how my other miscarriage started. I checked my cervix to see if there was more blood and the discharge was still milky white. I am wondering if the running would have caused some spotting due to irritation or am I doomed to miscarriage again???
> Help!

Sounds like you just over did it and have irritated your cervix Hun. Keep an eye on it. Also please please please avoid touching your cervix at all!! One tiny little scratch or the smallest bit of bacteria under your nails can cause your cervix to become incompetent (which causes second trimester births mostly before 24 weeks)! I don't want to scare anyone but your cervix should only ever be touched by trained professional in a sterile environment.

Take care xxxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

^^^ doesn't our cervix get touched during sexual intercourse? I'm sure it does as I have had bleeding in pregnancy before from sex because it irritated my cervix...and sex is said to be safe in pregnancy, or so I thought :wacko: x


----------



## sunshine85

mrs.humphreys said:


> Afternoon ladies
> Well I went back to bed when hubby got home from work & slept for 3hrs!! I was exhausted, but now my emotions are running riot with me about my scan tomorrow!! 1 minute I'm excited & I can't wait the next I'm scared to death & feel like crying! Stupid hormones :-( x



Sending you positive vibes :hugs: you will be fine. Keep us updated xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Happy Mother's Day!!! 

Been craving Chinese so my DH took the kids to breakfast so I could sleep late and then brought me some home. Love my guy!!!

The emotions have def kicked in. Was watching the Disney channel with my kiddos and let it go from frozen came on and I started crying, lol!!!! Was trying not to let anyone see, but I could have happily started sobbing! :cry: 

Only 1 of my bbs hurts, anyone else?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tonight I keep getting a shooting pain in my right boob, it's very strange :wacko:


----------



## alternatedi

Hey everyone! Does this test look acceptable for 14 DPO? I feel like I've seen little progress over the last few days, and I'm worried.

Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

alternatedi said:


> Hey everyone! Does this test look acceptable for 14 DPO? I feel like I've seen little progress over the last few days, and I'm worried.
> 
> Thanks!

Looks good to me Hun!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## sunshine85

Ughh had to go buy cat litter today and realized the one I buy is 40lbs so had to have the guy who works at store pick it up carry it to register and carry it to my car...lol told him I had back surgery and cannot carry it hahaha. Ufff hate being helped


----------



## Mummy to be x

sunshine85 said:


> Ughh had to go buy cat litter today and realized the one I buy is 40lbs so had to have the guy who works at store pick it up carry it to register and carry it to my car...lol told him I had back surgery and cannot carry it hahaha. Ufff hate being helped

Is this for your cat? If so take extra care when changing the litter as pregnant woman aren't supposed to do it, I have my hubby change our cats litter. Check out this link..

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2620.aspx


----------



## ab75

Lol. I hear you sunshine. I work in a diy store and somebody wanted 26 boxes of heavy tiles put on a trolley, I just said sorry I have hurt my back xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Maisypie said:


> So I'm freaking out and need some advice please!! I had a 5 k run this morning and when I went to the bathroom afterwards there was some brown spots on my underpants..I freaked out..this is how my other miscarriage started. I checked my cervix to see if there was more blood and the discharge was still milky white. I am wondering if the running would have caused some spotting due to irritation or am I doomed to miscarriage again???
> Help!

As long as it's old blood hun and not fresh I'm sure it's fine, could be a little irritation or just some old blood making it's way out :flower:



sunshine85 said:


> Katy78 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies.
> Welcome to maggz and any other I might have missed.
> How ere you all this morning (or evening or whatever)? I'm terribly nauseous, been nauseous all day yesterday, boobs very painful. So I'm convinced this baby of mine is doing just great. There was some pink on my panties in the morning and some brown on TP in the evening but that's it. But OH said himself, no more dtd till my first US. That's on the 29th so I might get an early scan before then.
> Sunshine, good luck telling your husband. How are you going to tell him?
> 
> Not sure yet lol...ideas on how I should tell him ladies? I pray everything goes right at this next early scan on tuesday and that the yolk sac is seen, np said for my numbers my gest sac is where its supposed to be and for four weeks. Idk ahhClick to expand...

Wrap a test up with a ribbon and leave it out for him to find! 



Mummy to be x said:


> ^^^ doesn't our cervix get touched during sexual intercourse? I'm sure it does as I have had bleeding in pregnancy before from sex because it irritated my cervix...and sex is said to be safe in pregnancy, or so I thought :wacko: x

Sex is fine to do when pregnant hun, the baby is really high up inside the womb so a little cervix irritation isn't too much to worry about or help cause a mc :flower: still worrying for some though I know x



alternatedi said:


> Hey everyone! Does this test look acceptable for 14 DPO? I feel like I've seen little progress over the last few days, and I'm worried.
> 
> Thanks!

Looks great, congratulations! What's your EDD and I can add you to our group EDD list :thumbup:



sunshine85 said:


> Ughh had to go buy cat litter today and realized the one I buy is 40lbs so had to have the guy who works at store pick it up carry it to register and carry it to my car...lol told him I had back surgery and cannot carry it hahaha. Ufff hate being helped

Get hubby to change the cat litter hun, there's some bacteria in their poop that's really not good for our babies :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

ab75 said:


> Lol. I hear you sunshine. I work in a diy store and somebody wanted 26 boxes of heavy tiles put on a trolley, I just said sorry I have hurt my back xx

I'd have told them to do it themselves :haha:


----------



## sunshine85

Hahahaha you ladies keep me going! :haha:

I will not be changing any cat litters and of course hubby wanna know why haha. 

It sits in my trunk as we speak lol..I aint lifting shit

Btw, what a great idea the ribbon around a test and let him find it.......that one might be it.

Anyone else light cramping and/or twingy feeling? My lower back is hurting too...boobs not so sore anymore but I am bloated uff..

Eating healthy? Negative haha


----------



## SadakoS

Maisypie said:


> So I'm freaking out and need some advice please!! I had a 5 k run this morning and when I went to the bathroom afterwards there was some brown spots on my underpants..I freaked out..this is how my other miscarriage started. I checked my cervix to see if there was more blood and the discharge was still milky white. I am wondering if the running would have caused some spotting due to irritation or am I doomed to miscarriage again???
> Help!

I've been away for the weekend, and I haven't had time to catch up but the same thing has just happened to me and I'm so worried. I was wiping after peeing and there was a tiny kind of blob of brown discharge. I checked my cervix and just milky white. I'm so worried that this is it though, just after I've told my mum :cry:


----------



## Katy78

Sunshine, what about a giftwrapped scan pic?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Mummy to be x said:


> ^^^ doesn't our cervix get touched during sexual intercourse? I'm sure it does as I have had bleeding in pregnancy before from sex because it irritated my cervix...and sex is said to be safe in pregnancy, or so I thought :wacko: x

Yes but a penis is made to touch it lol, fingers are not. It's not worth the risk of trying to touch it. I'd thought I'd let people know of the dangers if they are feeling around for their cervix.


For the ladies having spotting / a little bit of bleeding, just wanted to let you know that it doesn't always mean the worst, I have a heavy bleed for a full week while I was pregnant with my angel baby boy, it was at 4 weeks all the way through to 5 weeks. He was perfectly fine, I'll keep my fingers crossed it's nothing for you all too xxxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

My goodness ladies i cant keep up. Lol. X

Im the same katy78 im too scared to have sex until after our first us. I know they say it cant cause a mc but im not taking the risk. Xx

we have a cat but we dont have a cat litter as she gors out at night although i think her bladder isnt what it used to be as she keeps peeing in the bath, and then we have to go through the hlwhole clean and disinfect routine. I think it would be easier to just get a litter tray although i wouldnt be allowed to clean it.... the husband is very pleased about that! And also im worried my dogs will eatit and my daughter will play with it so im trying to find one that is covert. 

Anyway. I finally got a 3+ today on the cbd and then panicked myself that it should have shown up earlier but im 6 w tomorrow so i think thats okay. 

Counting down the days to the first scan. Xx


----------



## maggz

Sunshine I like the idea of wrapping a test in ribbon :) I'm sorry I probably missed when you said, was this an accidental pregnancy? 

Not sure if I'm going crazy here... It feels strange to blame stuff on being pregnant when it's this early! But I'm so, so, so tired, I could fall asleep standing up right now. :sleep: 
We're doing a project in our house and I'm trying to be helpful to my DH but if stuff doesn't go my way on the first try I just start crying! Is that me being overly dramatic or hormones taking over my better senses? Haha.. seems so silly when I write about it. :dohh:


----------



## Kiwiberry

maggz said:


> Sunshine I like the idea of wrapping a test in ribbon :) I'm sorry I probably missed when you said, was this an accidental pregnancy?
> 
> Not sure if I'm going crazy here... It feels strange to blame stuff on being pregnant when it's this early! But I'm so, so, so tired, I could fall asleep standing up right now. :sleep:
> We're doing a project in our house and I'm trying to be helpful to my DH but if stuff doesn't go my way on the first try I just start crying! Is that me being overly dramatic or hormones taking over my better senses? Haha.. seems so silly when I write about it. :dohh:

I am not sure how far along you are but if you are anywhere near where I am then it seems pretty normal to have heavy symptoms. I am at the point now where my symptoms are more and more intense. Everywhere you touch on my body (below the neck, above the legs) aches, I feel like I am hungry ALL the time, I have had crazy mood swings, dizziness, drowsiness, sore boobies (all over), cramps every once in awhile especially after waking up, vivid dreams (crazy dreams too!), nausea at certain times of the day or when I do not eat anything for awhile. I believe that is all of my symptoms currently. Except one of them I won't mention because its too embarrassing :blush:

btw......

* HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL YOU WONDERFUL LADIES!!!!! *


----------



## wantabby

Hello Ladies! Happy Mothers Day to all the Mommies out there! 

I am currently expecting my first baby. I had my first BFP ever after four and 1/2 years!!! My EDD according to my LMP is 1/16/15, but I ovulated on The CD 16 so my guess is 1/18/2015. I am beyond a little nervous to be pregnant! I started taking my prenatals as soon as I found out, but I think they are making me sick! (Omega 3) Lets just say they have totally cleaned me out. I am scared it will affect my LO! Has this happened to anyone else or has anyone had any that symptom? thanks ladies! I hate to be so worried, but I've been waiting a long time for this!


----------



## SCgirl

welcome over from femara family, wantabby! Congrats!

I think a few of the ladies were talking about having that symptom early on- i had the opposite issue, but blaming the progesterone pills!

Worry is totally normal- it's been driving me crazy!


----------



## maggz

Kiwiberry said:


> maggz said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine I like the idea of wrapping a test in ribbon :) I'm sorry I probably missed when you said, was this an accidental pregnancy?
> 
> Not sure if I'm going crazy here... It feels strange to blame stuff on being pregnant when it's this early! But I'm so, so, so tired, I could fall asleep standing up right now. :sleep:
> We're doing a project in our house and I'm trying to be helpful to my DH but if stuff doesn't go my way on the first try I just start crying! Is that me being overly dramatic or hormones taking over my better senses? Haha.. seems so silly when I write about it. :dohh:
> 
> I am not sure how far along you are but if you are anywhere near where I am then it seems pretty normal to have heavy symptoms. I am at the point now where my symptoms are more and more intense. Everywhere you touch on my body (below the neck, above the legs) aches, I feel like I am hungry ALL the time, I have had crazy mood swings, dizziness, drowsiness, sore boobies (all over), cramps every once in awhile especially after waking up, vivid dreams (crazy dreams too!), nausea at certain times of the day or when I do not eat anything for awhile. I believe that is all of my symptoms currently. Except one of them I won't mention because its too embarrassing :blush:
> 
> btw......
> 
> * HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL YOU WONDERFUL LADIES!!!!! *Click to expand...

And to you, too! :) 
I guess I'm trying to not be a crazy pregnant lady from the moment I find out, haha... but I am certainly hungry all the time! Other than that and being tired (and the previous mentioned crying, haha) I don't have many symptoms. Seems like yours are full on, Kiwiberry! :) Nausea thankfully went away quickly this morning and yesterday.

Any of you guys do juicing? I just ordered one from Amazon and I can't wait to start. We were gonna do a juice fast but decided not to since we found out about the little bean :winkwink: But I'm not craving anything but fresh stuff, I just want fruit and cold drinks. Hope healthy cravings keep up throughout haha, I'm quite the chocaholic.. O:)


----------



## Luvspnk31

maggz said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggz said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine I like the idea of wrapping a test in ribbon :) I'm sorry I probably missed when you said, was this an accidental pregnancy?
> 
> Not sure if I'm going crazy here... It feels strange to blame stuff on being pregnant when it's this early! But I'm so, so, so tired, I could fall asleep standing up right now. :sleep:
> We're doing a project in our house and I'm trying to be helpful to my DH but if stuff doesn't go my way on the first try I just start crying! Is that me being overly dramatic or hormones taking over my better senses? Haha.. seems so silly when I write about it. :dohh:
> 
> I am not sure how far along you are but if you are anywhere near where I am then it seems pretty normal to have heavy symptoms. I am at the point now where my symptoms are more and more intense. Everywhere you touch on my body (below the neck, above the legs) aches, I feel like I am hungry ALL the time, I have had crazy mood swings, dizziness, drowsiness, sore boobies (all over), cramps every once in awhile especially after waking up, vivid dreams (crazy dreams too!), nausea at certain times of the day or when I do not eat anything for awhile. I believe that is all of my symptoms currently. Except one of them I won't mention because its too embarrassing :blush:
> 
> btw......
> 
> * HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL YOU WONDERFUL LADIES!!!!! *Click to expand...
> 
> And to you, too! :)
> I guess I'm trying to not be a crazy pregnant lady from the moment I find out, haha... but I am certainly hungry all the time! Other than that and being tired (and the previous mentioned crying, haha) I don't have many symptoms. Seems like yours are full on, Kiwiberry! :) Nausea thankfully went away quickly this morning and yesterday.
> 
> Any of you guys do juicing? I just ordered one from Amazon and I can't wait to start. We were gonna do a juice fast but decided not to since we found out about the little bean :winkwink: But I'm not craving anything but fresh stuff, I just want fruit and cold drinks. Hope healthy cravings keep up throughout haha, I'm quite the chocaholic.. O:)Click to expand...


I've done juicing, but with the pulp. Used my ninja to chew everything up and drank it that way.
I've been craving broccoli like crazy!" Yummy!!"


----------



## SCgirl

I wish I craved healthy food. I get to the point where I think geez- I really should eat something. And since I don't care and don't have the energy to make anything, I grab something pre-packaged and unhealthy. Slowly trying to change that!

As if the early weeks aren't stressful enough, we're working on building a house. Dealing with mortgage company is rough- they keep wanting more papers, and don't like the amount of money we have in our account now (even though its enough to cover closing over a month away), and say we should be done with all this stuff by now (maybe we could have been if they told us what we needed in the first place)... i haven't even started thinking about the actual moving process! (probably late June) gaaah no wonder my blood pressure is going up from stress! (sorry had to vent for a moment!)


----------



## maggz

SCgirl said:


> I wish I craved healthy food. I get to the point where I think geez- I really should eat something. And since I don't care and don't have the energy to make anything, I grab something pre-packaged and unhealthy. Slowly trying to change that!
> 
> As if the early weeks aren't stressful enough, we're working on building a house. Dealing with mortgage company is rough- they keep wanting more papers, and don't like the amount of money we have in our account now (even though its enough to cover closing over a month away), and say we should be done with all this stuff by now (maybe we could have been if they told us what we needed in the first place)... i haven't even started thinking about the actual moving process! (probably late June) gaaah no wonder my blood pressure is going up from stress! (sorry had to vent for a moment!)

Oh gosh I do not envy you of being in the mortgage deal right now! We actually just finished all that crap, moved into our house a month ago. 
We were literally running around until the last day of escrow signing, scanning and emailing stuff. Hope it gets done soon for you! It's exciting building a new house :happydance:


----------



## Tui

Does anyone know how common blighted ovums are? Read it on here somewhere and googled what it meant. Wish I hadn't now as I'm completely freaked out. They don't do early scans here so I'm terrified that I will get to my 12 week scan and find no baby! I have no symptoms either yet which doesn't help. Apart from bleeding how are you supposed to know if everything is ok? Really worried. Am I being stupid?


----------



## Luvspnk31

Tui, I wish I could give you some reassurance, but I'm not sure on how common they are. Google is a torture tool, I'm pretty sure, lol!! I try really hard not to google things because it really does make me worry more than calm me down. I don't have that many symptoms either, but I don't usually until around 7-9 wks. 


Anyone have any predictions on what you're having ???? I don't really have a strong feeling, but I wouldn't mind another girl. I currently have 3 boys and 1 girl. Anyone not going to find out? I wouldn't actually mind not knowing, as we've found out with each of the others. Pretty sure DH is going to want to find out. Makes him feel more prepared. 


Welcome to all the new ladies!!! :hi:


----------



## sethsmummy

wishing you should be able to get one in argos.. they used to sell them anyway. I had one when i used to have a cat. 

for the ladies with spotting.. its normal to spot in early pregnancy so try not worry too much. with DS2 i spotted badly at 7 weeks and the midwife told me its perfectly normal. Always worrying seeing blood but its so easy to irritate your cervix once your pregnant. 


Sunshine.... I once saw someone had got a fake xbox game cover made up and put the pregnancy test inside :rofl: if it were my dh though i think hed be gutted there was no game :rofl: maybe a ribbon wrapped test... inside a gift bag with loads of that tissue stuff in it so he cant tell what it is straight away xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning 
Yay scan day is here!! & I'm petrified :-( I'm sure on e I actually get there I'll be fine, it's just the thought of anything being wrong that's scaring me so I'm thinking positive thoughts, everything's going to be fine & I'm finally going to find out exactly how far I am x


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning
> Yay scan day is here!! & I'm petrified :-( I'm sure on e I actually get there I'll be fine, it's just the thought of anything being wrong that's scaring me so I'm thinking positive thoughts, everything's going to be fine & I'm finally going to find out exactly how far I am x

This is so exciting! I think I am almost as excited as you are lol. You HAVE to tell us the moment you can after you find out! Only a couple more days for my blood test. I am so nervous their going to tell me something is wrong ><.


----------



## ab75

Hi and congratulations to any new ladies. 
Good luck today mrs xx


----------



## Tui

Luvspnk31 said:


> Tui, I wish I could give you some reassurance, but I'm not sure on how common they are. Google is a torture tool, I'm pretty sure, lol!! I try really hard not to google things because it really does make me worry more than calm me down. I don't have that many symptoms either, but I don't usually until around 7-9 wks.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any predictions on what you're having ???? I don't really have a strong feeling, but I wouldn't mind another girl. I currently have 3 boys and 1 girl. Anyone not going to find out? I wouldn't actually mind not knowing, as we've found out with each of the others. Pretty sure DH is going to want to find out. Makes him feel more prepared.
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!!! :hi:

Thanks for replying :hugs:

I'm definitely going to find out, this is my first. Want to know what color to buy stuff:haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> Tui, I wish I could give you some reassurance, but I'm not sure on how common they are. Google is a torture tool, I'm pretty sure, lol!! I try really hard not to google things because it really does make me worry more than calm me down. I don't have that many symptoms either, but I don't usually until around 7-9 wks.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any predictions on what you're having ???? I don't really have a strong feeling, but I wouldn't mind another girl. I currently have 3 boys and 1 girl. Anyone not going to find out? I wouldn't actually mind not knowing, as we've found out with each of the others. Pretty sure DH is going to want to find out. Makes him feel more prepared.
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> Thanks for replying :hugs:
> 
> I'm definitely going to find out, this is my first. Want to know what color to buy stuff:haha:Click to expand...

Same here for me :). I want to know what our baby is going to be the moment I am able to find out. I have a strong feeling it will be a girl. How many weeks do you have to be to determine what the baby will be?


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Thank you yes I will be on here as soon as I get home xx

I won't be finding out wether it's a boy or girl we didn't with the other 3 either, it's an amazing surprise x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good morning ladies! 

Tui - I'm sure it was you who said about blighted ovum? I get so lost in this thread :haha: I don't know how common they are but I don't here of them all that much on this board, not compared to mmc anyway, I think it is quite rare but I could be wrong, step away from Google though it's the worst thing, I hate it :( as for symptoms with my daughter I hardly had any symptoms but she was absolutely fine and is now a naughty three year old :rofl:

Mrs - wishing you the best of luck today, try stay relaxed I'm sure everything is going to be perfect I've got a good feeling for you <3 looking forward to your update xx


We are definitely finding out the sex I don't think I can wait, this is our second baby so I'd like to know but when we have a third I think we will try keep it a surprise :)


----------



## 0203

I won't be finding out but I think I might have a boy, there hadn't been a girl born on my mum's side of the family for 13 years and there have been countless boys so I think my family would want a girl but I just think boy....but has it even decided what it is yet?

Good luck with your scan Mrs. I am becoming so Tempted To book and early one for myself, I still have no symptoms apart from missed AF and sore boobs....want to make sure there is actually something in there!


----------



## sethsmummy

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning
> Yay scan day is here!! & I'm petrified :-( I'm sure on e I actually get there I'll be fine, it's just the thought of anything being wrong that's scaring me so I'm thinking positive thoughts, everything's going to be fine & I'm finally going to find out exactly how far I am x

Good luck hun!! 


we are definitely finding out what we are having. we only agreed to try for one more on hopes we'd have :pink: although a boy will be loved just as much. if it is another boy i want to get the disappointment out of the way then get excited again. I dont want them to lift baby and say "oh its a boy" and not be able to get attached immediately because of disappointment.


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203- yep the gender is determined right from the word go! :) amazing isn't it?


----------



## ab75

I still don't know about finding out. We didn't with dd1 but did with dd2. I am leaning towards not finding out as this will be our last so would like the surprise, but dh said this morning,"I just know when we go for 20wk scan that its gona be another girl"lol, so he wants to find out. I'll prob change my mind a hundred times in the next 15 wks tho xx


----------



## 0203

Mummy to be x said:


> 0203- yep the gender is determined right from the word go! :) amazing isn't it?

Oh yeah, that seems obvious now and I do remember that from school haha :dohh: is it too early to blame baby brain?


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 0203- yep the gender is determined right from the word go! :) amazing isn't it?
> 
> Oh yeah, that seems obvious now and I do remember that from school haha :dohh: is it too early to blame baby brain?Click to expand...

Nah, baby brain it is! ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> I still don't know about finding out. We didn't with dd1 but did with dd2. I am leaning towards not finding out as this will be our last so would like the surprise, but dh said this morning,"I just know when we go for 20wk scan that its gona be another girl"lol, so he wants to find out. I'll prob change my mind a hundred times in the next 15 wks tho xx

15 weeks oh my god that sounds so long! :haha:


----------



## ab75

Lol I know xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

sunshine85 said:


> Hahahaha you ladies keep me going! :haha:
> 
> I will not be changing any cat litters and of course hubby wanna know why haha.
> 
> It sits in my trunk as we speak lol..I aint lifting shit
> 
> Btw, what a great idea the ribbon around a test and let him find it.......that one might be it.
> 
> Anyone else light cramping and/or twingy feeling? My lower back is hurting too...boobs not so sore anymore but I am bloated uff..
> 
> Eating healthy? Negative haha

Yep, getting the twinges too. Right up my foof! Takes my breath away sometimes :haha: yaaay do the ribbon around the test, and soon. Tomorrow's the day, right!?



SadakoS said:


> Maisypie said:
> 
> 
> So I'm freaking out and need some advice please!! I had a 5 k run this morning and when I went to the bathroom afterwards there was some brown spots on my underpants..I freaked out..this is how my other miscarriage started. I checked my cervix to see if there was more blood and the discharge was still milky white. I am wondering if the running would have caused some spotting due to irritation or am I doomed to miscarriage again???
> Help!
> 
> I've been away for the weekend, and I haven't had time to catch up but the same thing has just happened to me and I'm so worried. I was wiping after peeing and there was a tiny kind of blob of brown discharge. I checked my cervix and just milky white. I'm so worried that this is it though, just after I've told my mum :cry:Click to expand...

Old blood should be fine hun, as long as it's not fresh and you're in no pain :hugs: speak to your doctor though if you are at all concerned x



maggz said:


> Sunshine I like the idea of wrapping a test in ribbon :) I'm sorry I probably missed when you said, was this an accidental pregnancy?
> 
> Not sure if I'm going crazy here... It feels strange to blame stuff on being pregnant when it's this early! But I'm so, so, so tired, I could fall asleep standing up right now. :sleep:
> We're doing a project in our house and I'm trying to be helpful to my DH but if stuff doesn't go my way on the first try I just start crying! Is that me being overly dramatic or hormones taking over my better senses? Haha.. seems so silly when I write about it. :dohh:

You're not crazy! I'm dying from exhaustion also, and although I haven't felt a mood swing come on too bad this time round, I had them terribly with both of my daughters pregnancies!



wantabby said:


> Hello Ladies! Happy Mothers Day to all the Mommies out there!
> 
> I am currently expecting my first baby. I had my first BFP ever after four and 1/2 years!!! My EDD according to my LMP is 1/16/15, but I ovulated on The CD 16 so my guess is 1/18/2015. I am beyond a little nervous to be pregnant! I started taking my prenatals as soon as I found out, but I think they are making me sick! (Omega 3) Lets just say they have totally cleaned me out. I am scared it will affect my LO! Has this happened to anyone else or has anyone had any that symptom? thanks ladies! I hate to be so worried, but I've been waiting a long time for this!

Welcome and congrats! :dance: I'm not sure, I don't take prenatals, just folic acid and some vitamin D. Could it be morning sickness (why it's called that I do not know, seeing as it can strike at any time of the day!)?



SCgirl said:


> I wish I craved healthy food. I get to the point where I think geez- I really should eat something. And since I don't care and don't have the energy to make anything, I grab something pre-packaged and unhealthy. Slowly trying to change that!
> 
> As if the early weeks aren't stressful enough, we're working on building a house. Dealing with mortgage company is rough- they keep wanting more papers, and don't like the amount of money we have in our account now (even though its enough to cover closing over a month away), and say we should be done with all this stuff by now (maybe we could have been if they told us what we needed in the first place)... i haven't even started thinking about the actual moving process! (probably late June) gaaah no wonder my blood pressure is going up from stress! (sorry had to vent for a moment!)

You and me both on the not craving healthy food! Oh wow, that sounds stressful :hugs: try to take it as easy as possible, easier said than done I know(!), and get DH do deal with the majority of it!



Tui said:


> Does anyone know how common blighted ovums are? Read it on here somewhere and googled what it meant. Wish I hadn't now as I'm completely freaked out. They don't do early scans here so I'm terrified that I will get to my 12 week scan and find no baby! I have no symptoms either yet which doesn't help. Apart from bleeding how are you supposed to know if everything is ok? Really worried. Am I being stupid?

I'm unsure of the statistics, but I've never known it to happen to anyone :shrug: is there anywhere nearby that does private reassurance scans? We can get them over here, they cost around £40-£80, but are worth it if only to help ease a little worry. One thing I will say though, step away from google! No good ever comes from it, and that's speaking from experience! :hugs:



Kiwiberry said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> Tui, I wish I could give you some reassurance, but I'm not sure on how common they are. Google is a torture tool, I'm pretty sure, lol!! I try really hard not to google things because it really does make me worry more than calm me down. I don't have that many symptoms either, but I don't usually until around 7-9 wks.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any predictions on what you're having ???? I don't really have a strong feeling, but I wouldn't mind another girl. I currently have 3 boys and 1 girl. Anyone not going to find out? I wouldn't actually mind not knowing, as we've found out with each of the others. Pretty sure DH is going to want to find out. Makes him feel more prepared.
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> Thanks for replying :hugs:
> 
> I'm definitely going to find out, this is my first. Want to know what color to buy stuff:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Same here for me :). I want to know what our baby is going to be the moment I am able to find out. I have a strong feeling it will be a girl. How many weeks do you have to be to determine what the baby will be?Click to expand...

No gender predictions yet, I like to wait until I've seen the 12w scan pic and then we'll get some good nub shots and we can do some guesses then! I dreamt I was having a boy, and I did that with both daughters too lol, so probably another girl!

Earliest you can find out with a high chance of getting the sex right is 16weeks :thumbup: I'll be booking my gender scan for then!


----------



## ttc_lolly

0203, what mummy to be said :) are eggs are all X which is female and it's the sperm that determines the sex baby will be, by being either X too or Y for a boy. It's so amazing! The human body and the things it does never ceases to amaze me!

Mrs humphreys, good luck for your scan today :flower:


----------



## Tui

Thanks ttc_lolly, you can get an extra early scan here privately, but it is several hundred dollars. We can't really afford my neuroses ! Just being a worry wart. I'll get ovet it 

Oh god just looked up what mmc meant. Freaking out all over again!


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> Earliest you can find out with a high chance of getting the sex right is 16weeks :thumbup: I'll be booking my gender scan for then!

Thanks for the reply! That seems forever away for me! I am so excited too.


----------



## FlatShoes

Hi ladies!!! :)

I have a 3yr old daughter (20th Jan so a bigger Jelly Bean!) and am 5+1!

I had a MMC at 8 weeks in December so I'm shitting it and the days are dragging!

Lovely to have people to bore with my questions - I havent told anyone yet and my OH is sick of me talking about it already haha


----------



## JoWantsABaby

FlatShoes said:


> Hi ladies!!! :)
> 
> I have a 3yr old daughter (20th Jan so a bigger Jelly Bean!) and am 5+1!
> 
> I had a MMC at 8 weeks in December so I'm shitting it and the days are dragging!
> 
> Lovely to have people to bore with my questions - I havent told anyone yet and my OH is sick of me talking about it already haha

Hey! Congrats and welcome! Don't worry, you won't be boring us- we're all as obsessed! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

FlatShoes said:


> Hi ladies!!! :)
> 
> I have a 3yr old daughter (20th Jan so a bigger Jelly Bean!) and am 5+1!
> 
> I had a MMC at 8 weeks in December so I'm shitting it and the days are dragging!
> 
> Lovely to have people to bore with my questions - I havent told anyone yet and my OH is sick of me talking about it already haha

:hi: hey hun Congratulations xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kiwiberry said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Earliest you can find out with a high chance of getting the sex right is 16weeks :thumbup: I'll be booking my gender scan for then!
> 
> Thanks for the reply! That seems forever away for me! I am so excited too.Click to expand...

I've seen some ladies on BnB that have been given a gender guess as early as 13w by their sonographer :saywhat: but I doubt it'd be very accurate seeing as the genitals are mostly just a nub by then. Our sonographers in the UK will usually tell us the sex at our 20w scan, but I'm so impatient, I booked private gender scans for both of my pregnancies. So excited to do it again!



FlatShoes said:


> Hi ladies!!! :)
> 
> I have a 3yr old daughter (20th Jan so a bigger Jelly Bean!) and am 5+1!
> 
> I had a MMC at 8 weeks in December so I'm shitting it and the days are dragging!
> 
> Lovely to have people to bore with my questions - I havent told anyone yet and my OH is sick of me talking about it already haha

Welcome and congrats :flower: sorry to hear of your loss hun, seems there are a lot of us that are PARL here, but these are definitely going to be our take home forever babies :hugs: what's your EDD and I'll get you added to the list x


----------



## Mummy to be x

FlatShoes said:


> Hi ladies!!! :)
> 
> I have a 3yr old daughter (20th Jan so a bigger Jelly Bean!) and am 5+1!
> 
> I had a MMC at 8 weeks in December so I'm shitting it and the days are dragging!
> 
> Lovely to have people to bore with my questions - I havent told anyone yet and my OH is sick of me talking about it already haha

Hi and welcome :hugs:

I had a MMC at the end of february so I am very nervous this time round too.

I could be wrong but I am sure I recognise your user name from the forums when I was pregnant with my daughter. :flower:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Argh why's today going so slow? :-( :-(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Last tests from me now seeing as I've got my 3+ :wohoo:

I'm genuinely going to miss POAS :( lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ab75

ttc_lolly said:


> Last tests from me now seeing as I've got my 3+ :wohoo:
> 
> I'm genuinely going to miss POAS :( lol!

I did my last ever test on saturday, lol, I felt sad. My dh just looked at me as if I was crazy when I told him xx


----------



## ab75

Hi flatshoes, welcome and H&H 9 months. I think there are a lot of us shitting it in here so you're in the right place xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> Last tests from me now seeing as I've got my 3+ :wohoo:
> 
> I'm genuinely going to miss POAS :( lol!

yeeeyyy congrats hun! Cant wait to see mine like that! xx


----------



## ab75

Mrs, it won't be long now!!

I've just finished packing for going away on thurs. So looking forward to it but it'll take me ages to catch up on here when I get back!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lolly those tests are fabulous :happydance:

Mrs - your scan will be here before you know it, I'm excited for you xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> Mrs, it won't be long now!!
> 
> I've just finished packing for going away on thurs. So looking forward to it but it'll take me ages to catch up on here when I get back!! Xx

Were are you going on holiday Hun xx


----------



## ab75

Lanzarote xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies! Nothing quite like seeing test progression :dance: sethsmummy, you'll get yours soon too!

Arghh love going away but hate the packing part! It's the ironing that does it to me :wacko: all the washing when you get home isn't great either :lol: it'll be worth it though. Which part of lanzarote are you going to ab75? x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh I wish I was going to lanzarote, the only thing I will be doing this next week or so is searching for our new home :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Exciting mummy to be! We just moved into our new house in January, and that's it now... No more moving for us. We had moved house 5 times in just 3.5 years :wacko: I'm staying in this one forever!


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> Exciting mummy to be! We just moved into our new house in January, and that's it now... No more moving for us. We had moved house 5 times in just 3.5 years :wacko: I'm staying in this one forever!

We've moved a lot too, the house were in now we have only been here six months, but I want to find our 'family home' if that makes sense? With enough bedrooms for all the kiddies were having :blush::haha:


----------



## ab75

We are going to paradise island which I think is playa blanca.
we are renting just now, sold our house in september and moved 100miles. House prices are far more expensive where we are now so be renting for another couple of years b4 we can buy again. I hate it lol, just want my own house xx


----------



## sunshine85

Maggz no wasn't an accidental pregnancy we were ntnp.

Tui, I did the same thing and now I am freaked about blighted ovums

Esp since last fri they only saw a gest sac and thats it ughhh


Now I am stressing and worried. Esp since i have barely any symptoms. I am about to call doc office since they took more blood last fri for betas and progesterone levels


----------



## ab75

Good luck sunshine xx


----------



## sunshine85

Tui said:


> Does anyone know how common blighted ovums are? Read it on here somewhere and googled what it meant. Wish I hadn't now as I'm completely freaked out. They don't do early scans here so I'm terrified that I will get to my 12 week scan and find no baby! I have no symptoms either yet which doesn't help. Apart from bleeding how are you supposed to know if everything is ok? Really worried. Am I being stupid?



Tui, I wonder the same as they only saw a gest sac last friday and nothing more but they said that waa common as I was only four weeks I guess. Still worrisome and scary. They have done two early scans and one tomorrow is scheduled too. Being thay I had three losses they see me every other day during the week
It is so tiresome but I would go to moon and back to bring home a rainbow baby.

They took more betas friday and i am waiting on a call back now with those numbers to see if they increased from last weds numbers of 2014.


Maggz, it wasn't an accidental pregnancy, we were ntnp kinda just going with the flow :)


----------



## sunshine85

Dammit accidental repost hahahaha sorry


----------



## Pix

Omgoshhhhh!! I don't login for 2 days and there's 30+ pages to catch up on!!! 

Hope you all are doing well!!! 

Side note. My boobs grew again. Overnight. It's insane. I have nothing to put them in!!! No appropriate boob jails!!! Guess I'll be going shopping. I doubt I can go completely braless in public. 

My last m/c was a blighted ovum. They never gave me that official diagnosis because at the ultrasound the sac was already deteriorating. I was 9 and a half weeks when I miscarried. Found at 8 week scan. Honestly. That pregnancy felt 'off' or 'wrong' from the beginning. I knew I was going to miscarry so by the time it happened it wasn't as hard a blow. A month later it hit me full force though... But it gave me the time to get through it. Trust your instincts ladies. If something feels off then make it a point to demand that scan. I did. 

Thankfully this time around everything feels..... "Alive."


----------



## maggz

Looks like I'll be bowing out :( wiped away blood this morning am hoping it will stop but it was definitely more than spotting :( 
Kinda wish I had waited to test since this is so disappointing... Still hoping for a miracle but I'm just so down right now :'(


----------



## ab75

Maggz, hope it was just older blood and nothing serious. Fx for you xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Can I join please? Got a BFP today (bit of an ooopsie, but we were planning on NTNP from next month anyway ready for TTC in the summer).

I'm due on 19th Jan :)

I found the last group I was in when pregnant with DS invaluable and so nice to share the same journey with other people. Pregnancy can be surprisingly lonely at times, especially when hubby gets bored of hearing about it haha.

Miss_K :)


----------



## ab75

Hi miss k, welcome, congratulations and h&h 9months xx


----------



## SCgirl

I'm scared to death every time I go to the bathroom. This is the day (19dpo) that I started spotting a bit with my "longest lasting" chemical... Seems like next Thursday will never get here!


----------



## ttc_lolly

maggz said:


> Looks like I'll be bowing out :( wiped away blood this morning am hoping it will stop but it was definitely more than spotting :(
> Kinda wish I had waited to test since this is so disappointing... Still hoping for a miracle but I'm just so down right now :'(

Oh maggz I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope it was just a little breakthrough bleed and nothing serious :hugs: thinking of you x



miss_kseniya said:


> Can I join please? Got a BFP today (bit of an ooopsie, but we were planning on NTNP from next month anyway ready for TTC in the summer).
> 
> I'm due on 19th Jan :)
> 
> I found the last group I was in when pregnant with DS invaluable and so nice to share the same journey with other people. Pregnancy can be surprisingly lonely at times, especially when hubby gets bored of hearing about it haha.
> 
> Miss_K :)


Congrats hun and welcome to the group! Ahhh I found the pregnancy groups the same too :) and you're right, there's only so much my OH can hear about babies before it drives him completely crazy :lol:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay well I'm back from my scan, as far as they can see there's only 1 and measuring 5-6wks but back next Monday for a rescan just to check on size/dates yolk sac present & a very decent size couldn't see much else but sonographer thought it could've been hiding behind but I need to pee that much she didn't want to keep pressing haha she said it didn't matter anyway as I'd be coming back next week, feel so much better now & I'm not changing my ticker or edd until I've got a definate date as with my 3yr old at early scans I measured 2wks behind what I thought then it got back on track so I'm leaving it for at least until next week xx


----------



## ab75

At least thats put your mind at rest for now. Xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

It has I'll probably be panicking again next Monday haha but I've booked it for 9:30am so I don't have to wait around all day for it x


----------



## sethsmummy

maggz said:


> Looks like I'll be bowing out :( wiped away blood this morning am hoping it will stop but it was definitely more than spotting :(
> Kinda wish I had waited to test since this is so disappointing... Still hoping for a miracle but I'm just so down right now :'(

maggz so so sorry. i hope its nothing serious and stops for you! :hugs: :hugs:




miss_kseniya said:


> Can I join please? Got a BFP today (bit of an ooopsie, but we were planning on NTNP from next month anyway ready for TTC in the summer).
> 
> I'm due on 19th Jan :)
> 
> I found the last group I was in when pregnant with DS invaluable and so nice to share the same journey with other people. Pregnancy can be surprisingly lonely at times, especially when hubby gets bored of hearing about it haha.
> 
> Miss_K :)

:hi: congratulations hun xx


----------



## wantabby

Going for my second Beta today! I am still having to use the bathroom all the time and sometimes nothing even comes out, I just have the urge all the time?! 

Yay Mrs.H!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrs - that's great news I'm glad things are looking good :) it's great that they are doing you a follow up scan xx

Maggz - I really hope everything is ok try not to worry Hun have you called the EPU? Xx

Welcome to the new ladies and huge congrats :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great news mrs humphreys!

Today is a good day! Booked my early scan for Saturday the 24th and got my appt letter for the 12w scan through too :wohoo: it's not until the 30th June which seems like a lifetime away lol, but glad I get to see my bean before then as there's no way I could wait that long!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'm probably just being paranoid but does anyone else just not 'feel' pregnant? I feel as though something is there but I have 0 symptoms :shrug:


----------



## SMandel22

I need advice or some assurance, please. I've been pretty laid back with my pregnancy. I'm not looking into every little thing and just letting nature take it's course. But yesterday, there was a lot of stress. Without getting into it (it would take a lifetime to explain), overall, I got very stressed by my in-laws. The brother, mother and even a little bit of the father. It was a terrible situation. So bad that my husband has cut ties with his brother and isn't currently speaking to his parents. Well, during this "incident" my heart started racing. I felt a panic attack coming on and since I can't take my anti-anxiety meds, I did my best to calm myself down with deep breathing and walking around/outside the house. After an hour or so, everything calmed down for the evening. As we're laying in bed to go to sleep for the night, I started getting a cramp on my left side. I've had light/dull cramps on and off throughout this pregnancy, but this was more of a sharp pain, on the side. I finally fell asleep and it seems as though it started up again this morning. Probably because work has also been stressful. It's not consistent and is just random. I just want to know if any of you have experienced sharp but not too painful, one sided cramps? And if everything has turned out ok so far. Thanks ladies!! I'm holding off on calling my dr unless the pain gets bad or if I start bleeding.


----------



## SMandel22

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yay well I'm back from my scan, as far as they can see there's only 1 and measuring 5-6wks but back next Monday for a rescan just to check on size/dates yolk sac present & a very decent size couldn't see much else but sonographer thought it could've been hiding behind but I need to pee that much she didn't want to keep pressing haha she said it didn't matter anyway as I'd be coming back next week, feel so much better now & I'm not changing my ticker or edd until I've got a definate date as with my 3yr old at early scans I measured 2wks behind what I thought then it got back on track so I'm leaving it for at least until next week xx

Wonderful news!!! Hope you're able to relax a little now. :)


----------



## maggz

Thanks for the well wishes guys.

What is the EPU?
My cramping that I had on Wed-Fri had almost completely stopped but now it's back full on with some pretty heavy bleeding, I'm almost sure it's AF. I don't have an OB here yet, should I just wait it out and test tomorrow?


----------



## Mummy to be x

The EPU is the early pregnancy unit, I'm not sure if you have those we're you live? X


----------



## maggz

Maybe I should add that the only thing giving me a smidgen of hope is that I'm a little nauseous right now. :(


----------



## maggz

Mummy to be x said:


> The EPU is the early pregnancy unit, I'm not sure if you have those we're you live? X

Hmm I have no idea :/ I'll look into it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lolly that's great news, the day of your private scan is the day we take our daughter to cbeebies land! I think I'm more excited than her :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

SMandel22 said:


> I need advice or some assurance, please. I've been pretty laid back with my pregnancy. I'm not looking into every little thing and just letting nature take it's course. But yesterday, there was a lot of stress. Without getting into it (it would take a lifetime to explain), overall, I got very stressed by my in-laws. The brother, mother and even a little bit of the father. It was a terrible situation. So bad that my husband has cut ties with his brother and isn't currently speaking to his parents. Well, during this "incident" my heart started racing. I felt a panic attack coming on and since I can't take my anti-anxiety meds, I did my best to calm myself down with deep breathing and walking around/outside the house. After an hour or so, everything calmed down for the evening. As we're laying in bed to go to sleep for the night, I started getting a cramp on my left side. I've had light/dull cramps on and off throughout this pregnancy, but this was more of a sharp pain, on the side. I finally fell asleep and it seems as though it started up again this morning. Probably because work has also been stressful. It's not consistent and is just random. I just want to know if any of you have experienced sharp but not too painful, one sided cramps? And if everything has turned out ok so far. Thanks ladies!! I'm holding off on calling my dr unless the pain gets bad or if I start bleeding.

Sorry to hear that. I had these pains with my first pregnancy I was booked in for a scan to make sure everything was okay because I was prone to miscarriages but everything was fine. I was told it was just everything stretching making room for the bean. If you're worried you could always give your GP a call x


----------



## Mummy to be x

maggz said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> The EPU is the early pregnancy unit, I'm not sure if you have those we're you live? X
> 
> Hmm I have no idea :/ I'll look into it.Click to expand...

Try and rest up until you can get hold of your doctor x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be, I think epu's are a UK thing. Not 100% on that though! but definitely get in touch with your ob maggz :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> Mummy to be, I think epu's are a UK thing. Not 100% on that though! but definitely get in touch with your ob maggz :hugs:

Oops :dohh:


----------



## SMandel22

UniqueBeauty said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> I need advice or some assurance, please. I've been pretty laid back with my pregnancy. I'm not looking into every little thing and just letting nature take it's course. But yesterday, there was a lot of stress. Without getting into it (it would take a lifetime to explain), overall, I got very stressed by my in-laws. The brother, mother and even a little bit of the father. It was a terrible situation. So bad that my husband has cut ties with his brother and isn't currently speaking to his parents. Well, during this "incident" my heart started racing. I felt a panic attack coming on and since I can't take my anti-anxiety meds, I did my best to calm myself down with deep breathing and walking around/outside the house. After an hour or so, everything calmed down for the evening. As we're laying in bed to go to sleep for the night, I started getting a cramp on my left side. I've had light/dull cramps on and off throughout this pregnancy, but this was more of a sharp pain, on the side. I finally fell asleep and it seems as though it started up again this morning. Probably because work has also been stressful. It's not consistent and is just random. I just want to know if any of you have experienced sharp but not too painful, one sided cramps? And if everything has turned out ok so far. Thanks ladies!! I'm holding off on calling my dr unless the pain gets bad or if I start bleeding.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I had these pains with my first pregnancy I was booked in for a scan to make sure everything was okay because I was prone to miscarriages but everything was fine. I was told it was just everything stretching making room for the bean. If you're worried you could always give your GP a call xClick to expand...

Thank you!! I'm doing the one thing I said I would never do, look online for answers. I'm finding though that it seems to be common and very normal. Thanks again for responding. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

SMandel22 said:


> I need advice or some assurance, please. I've been pretty laid back with my pregnancy. I'm not looking into every little thing and just letting nature take it's course. But yesterday, there was a lot of stress. Without getting into it (it would take a lifetime to explain), overall, I got very stressed by my in-laws. The brother, mother and even a little bit of the father. It was a terrible situation. So bad that my husband has cut ties with his brother and isn't currently speaking to his parents. Well, during this "incident" my heart started racing. I felt a panic attack coming on and since I can't take my anti-anxiety meds, I did my best to calm myself down with deep breathing and walking around/outside the house. After an hour or so, everything calmed down for the evening. As we're laying in bed to go to sleep for the night, I started getting a cramp on my left side. I've had light/dull cramps on and off throughout this pregnancy, but this was more of a sharp pain, on the side. I finally fell asleep and it seems as though it started up again this morning. Probably because work has also been stressful. It's not consistent and is just random. I just want to know if any of you have experienced sharp but not too painful, one sided cramps? And if everything has turned out ok so far. Thanks ladies!! I'm holding off on calling my dr unless the pain gets bad or if I start bleeding.

Sorry hun, totally missed this post :hugs: I'm sure the stress didn't help but as long as you're not bleeding I'm sure everything is fine. Definitely speak to your dr though if you're worried at all :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

SMandel - I got sharp pains in my left side a week after my BFP, they weren't sore as such they just took me by surprise a little bit, I wouldn't worry too much. I'm sorry your going through so much stress at the moment too, hope things get better for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## SadakoS

Yey Mrs H, glad everything is ok. 

I'm sorry maggz, I hope everything is ok xx

SMandel I'm sorry about all the family stress, I hope it sorts itself soon. I've had a couple of stabby pains too.

Well I haven't had anymore brown discharge, but did spend half the day stressing because I'm sure my boobs don't hurt as much and I'm a bit crampy. Anyone else cramping? I've had twinges etc but not as much cramping like this, quite dull, not painful I'm just aware of it.
I don't have my first doctors app until friday, they can't fit me in earlier. My mum has said she would pay for a reassurance scan, and I was going to leave it until about 9 weeks, but with all the stress I'm thinking I should just book it for this weekend when I'm 7 weeks? What would you ladies do?

I've been relatively chilled this whole time so far, but seeing the brown discharge yesterday has really shaken me up, and I'm convinced now that something bad is going to happen and I'm fretting at the slightest thing :nope:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sadakos - how nice of your mum, If it's what you feel you need to do then I'd go for it, I've had a seven week scan before and we saw quite a bit. I wouldn't be too alarmed by brown blood it's usually old blood but I know it's hard not to panic, I've been there myself. Do what you feels right :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yay well I'm back from my scan, as far as they can see there's only 1 and measuring 5-6wks but back next Monday for a rescan just to check on size/dates yolk sac present & a very decent size couldn't see much else but sonographer thought it could've been hiding behind but I need to pee that much she didn't want to keep pressing haha she said it didn't matter anyway as I'd be coming back next week, feel so much better now & I'm not changing my ticker or edd until I've got a definate date as with my 3yr old at early scans I measured 2wks behind what I thought then it got back on track so I'm leaving it for at least until next week xx

That is great news to hear!! :hugs: I bet you feel like a ton has been lifted off your shoulder huh?


----------



## maggz

Since this is my first time dealing with this I would appreciate your opinion guys. Should I go to the ER?


----------



## SMandel22

ttc_lolly said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> I need advice or some assurance, please. I've been pretty laid back with my pregnancy. I'm not looking into every little thing and just letting nature take it's course. But yesterday, there was a lot of stress. Without getting into it (it would take a lifetime to explain), overall, I got very stressed by my in-laws. The brother, mother and even a little bit of the father. It was a terrible situation. So bad that my husband has cut ties with his brother and isn't currently speaking to his parents. Well, during this "incident" my heart started racing. I felt a panic attack coming on and since I can't take my anti-anxiety meds, I did my best to calm myself down with deep breathing and walking around/outside the house. After an hour or so, everything calmed down for the evening. As we're laying in bed to go to sleep for the night, I started getting a cramp on my left side. I've had light/dull cramps on and off throughout this pregnancy, but this was more of a sharp pain, on the side. I finally fell asleep and it seems as though it started up again this morning. Probably because work has also been stressful. It's not consistent and is just random. I just want to know if any of you have experienced sharp but not too painful, one sided cramps? And if everything has turned out ok so far. Thanks ladies!! I'm holding off on calling my dr unless the pain gets bad or if I start bleeding.
> 
> Sorry hun, totally missed this post :hugs: I'm sure the stress didn't help but as long as you're not bleeding I'm sure everything is fine. Definitely speak to your dr though if you're worried at all :flower:Click to expand...

No worries!! It's easy to miss posts on this thread. :) Thank you!!



Mummy to be x said:


> SMandel - I got sharp pains in my left side a week after my BFP, they weren't sore as such they just took me by surprise a little bit, I wouldn't worry too much. I'm sorry your going through so much stress at the moment too, hope things get better for you soon. :hugs:

Not that I'm happy to hear you also had the sharp pains, but it does make me feel better. They seem to be less and less now. I notice when I start thinking about the whole situation, they get worse. So now I'm just keeping my mind busy. Thank you!!



SadakoS said:


> Yey Mrs H, glad everything is ok.
> 
> I'm sorry maggz, I hope everything is ok xx
> 
> SMandel I'm sorry about all the family stress, I hope it sorts itself soon. I've had a couple of stabby pains too.
> 
> Well I haven't had anymore brown discharge, but did spend half the day stressing because I'm sure my boobs don't hurt as much and I'm a bit crampy. Anyone else cramping? I've had twinges etc but not as much cramping like this, quite dull, not painful I'm just aware of it.
> I don't have my first doctors app until friday, they can't fit me in earlier. My mum has said she would pay for a reassurance scan, and I was going to leave it until about 9 weeks, but with all the stress I'm thinking I should just book it for this weekend when I'm 7 weeks? What would you ladies do?
> 
> I've been relatively chilled this whole time so far, but seeing the brown discharge yesterday has really shaken me up, and I'm convinced now that something bad is going to happen and I'm fretting at the slightest thing :nope:

Thank you!! Sorry to hear about your stress too!!! I feel so silly sometimes because really, my life is really stress-free and easy compared to other women. But I'm sure you know how your mind can just get away from you sometimes. :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

SadakoS said:


> Yey Mrs H, glad everything is ok.
> 
> I'm sorry maggz, I hope everything is ok xx
> 
> SMandel I'm sorry about all the family stress, I hope it sorts itself soon. I've had a couple of stabby pains too.
> 
> Well I haven't had anymore brown discharge, but did spend half the day stressing because I'm sure my boobs don't hurt as much and I'm a bit crampy. Anyone else cramping? I've had twinges etc but not as much cramping like this, quite dull, not painful I'm just aware of it.
> I don't have my first doctors app until friday, they can't fit me in earlier. My mum has said she would pay for a reassurance scan, and I was going to leave it until about 9 weeks, but with all the stress I'm thinking I should just book it for this weekend when I'm 7 weeks? What would you ladies do?
> 
> I've been relatively chilled this whole time so far, but seeing the brown discharge yesterday has really shaken me up, and I'm convinced now that something bad is going to happen and I'm fretting at the slightest thing :nope:

How lovely of your mum :cloud9: honestly, I'd get it done at 7w. That's when I'm having mine :haha: there won't be a lot to see, but there'll be a definite heartbeat and they'll be able to give you an almost accurate EDD too (which will probably be changed at your 12w scan anyway, but what the hell!). At 9 weeks, it's a longer wait to not see much more difference and then 3 weeks later you'll have your dating scan, going at 7w will break the wait up more evenly :)



maggz said:


> Since this is my first time dealing with this I would appreciate your opinion guys. Should I go to the ER?

How far along are you now maggz? If you're in a lot of pain I would, just so they can check you over and possibly give you a scan. Make sure the pregnancy is in the womb, etc :flower: if you are mc'ing, and I really hope that isn't the case :(, they wouldn't be able to do anything to stop it unfortunately but some medical advice and a possible scan might be worth the trip :flower:


----------



## maggz

ttc_lolly said:


> SadakoS said:
> 
> 
> Yey Mrs H, glad everything is ok.
> 
> I'm sorry maggz, I hope everything is ok xx
> 
> SMandel I'm sorry about all the family stress, I hope it sorts itself soon. I've had a couple of stabby pains too.
> 
> Well I haven't had anymore brown discharge, but did spend half the day stressing because I'm sure my boobs don't hurt as much and I'm a bit crampy. Anyone else cramping? I've had twinges etc but not as much cramping like this, quite dull, not painful I'm just aware of it.
> I don't have my first doctors app until friday, they can't fit me in earlier. My mum has said she would pay for a reassurance scan, and I was going to leave it until about 9 weeks, but with all the stress I'm thinking I should just book it for this weekend when I'm 7 weeks? What would you ladies do?
> 
> I've been relatively chilled this whole time so far, but seeing the brown discharge yesterday has really shaken me up, and I'm convinced now that something bad is going to happen and I'm fretting at the slightest thing :nope:
> 
> How lovely of your mum :cloud9: honestly, I'd get it done at 7w. That's when I'm having mine :haha: there won't be a lot to see, but there'll be a definite heartbeat and they'll be able to give you an almost accurate EDD too (which will probably be changed at your 12w scan anyway, but what the hell!). At 9 weeks, it's a longer wait to not see much more difference and then 3 weeks later you'll have your dating scan, going at 7w will break the wait up more evenly :)
> 
> 
> 
> maggz said:
> 
> 
> Since this is my first time dealing with this I would appreciate your opinion guys. Should I go to the ER?Click to expand...
> 
> How far along are you now maggz? If you're in a lot of pain I would, just so they can check you over and possibly give you a scan. Make sure the pregnancy is in the womb, etc :flower: if you are mc'ing, and I really hope that isn't the case :(, they wouldn't be able to do anything to stop it unfortunately but some medical advice and a possible scan might be worth the trip :flower:Click to expand...

I'm 5w3d today... I'm not in a lot of pain but I' have some pretty strong cramps and bleeding. 
Thanks :)


----------



## mrsstrezy

Holy cow! It's hard to keep up with this thread after being gone all weekend! The wedding we attended actually ended up being a lot of fun. Besides having a metal taste in the back of my throat occasionally, I didn't have much for nausea. Tired, but not too terribly so. I even stayed up with all my friends and danced until 1a.m.! Nips are getting sorer though, so that makes me feel good. Appetite is still weird....I seem to be really into meat these days! Like buffalo wings and shredded beef:) I have to eat when I feel like it, not at normal scheduled meal times....otherwise I just feel disgusted while I'm eating. Sometimes I wonder if this stuff is in my head?

sethsmummy-You were one of the ladies on one of the TTC threads I was stalking....glad to see you in here!!

SMandel-sorry to hear about the stress. I get panic attacks occasionally and they are so difficult to deal with! The pain you are feeling might be due to good old fashioned muscle tension from anxiety, or due to the uterus stretching. I've had plenty of little pains here and there, and cramping too. Unless the pain is unbearable or you have bleeding, I'd wait it out. One of the positives of this pregnancy I have been noticing is that my anxiety has actually been better...I don't worry about panic attacks really anymore...although I am still worrying about many other things pregnancy related:) Hopefully that will kick in for you soon too!


----------



## sunshine85

Ugh I am only 4-5 weeks but bad lower back pains why??

I am also in the hospital now due to something else and I know they will do a scan here ughh..

I had an appendectomy in feb and been having probs ever since related to that. But they cannot do a CAT scan they say....


Now, I am cramping...lovely! Not...


----------



## miss_kseniya

Thanks for the welcome girls. It hadn't sunk in earlier that I am actually pregnant, but now I'm officially in a group and have the signature and everything, it seems more real all of a sudden!!

Sorry some of you are having a stressful time First trimester is always the worst isn't it :(

I remember my first pregnancy being on knicker watch for weeks, running to the loo with every bit of CM, thinking it was going to be blood. Hoping I will feel more relaxed this time around as I know what to expect more. Have got doctors tomorrow so hoping they will refer me for an early scan like last time (I have had a previous ectopic)

MK


----------



## mrsstrezy

sunshine85 said:


> Ugh I am only 4-5 weeks but bad lower back pains why??
> 
> I am also in the hospital now due to something else and I know they will do a scan here ughh..
> 
> I had an appendectomy in feb and been having probs ever since related to that. But they cannot do a CAT scan they say....
> 
> 
> Now, I am cramping...lovely! Not...

Sorry to hear you're in the hospital!! Hope whatever's going on gets resolved. As far as the back pain goes, I definitely have had some of that. One one day in particular it was pretty bad, I was even thinking of taking something for it, but eventually it went way. Pretty sure it's normal and just the uterus stretching.


----------



## SMandel22

mrsstrezy said:


> Holy cow! It's hard to keep up with this thread after being gone all weekend! The wedding we attended actually ended up being a lot of fun. Besides having a metal taste in the back of my throat occasionally, I didn't have much for nausea. Tired, but not too terribly so. I even stayed up with all my friends and danced until 1a.m.! Nips are getting sorer though, so that makes me feel good. Appetite is still weird....I seem to be really into meat these days! Like buffalo wings and shredded beef:) I have to eat when I feel like it, not at normal scheduled meal times....otherwise I just feel disgusted while I'm eating. Sometimes I wonder if this stuff is in my head?
> 
> sethsmummy-You were one of the ladies on one of the TTC threads I was stalking....glad to see you in here!!
> 
> SMandel-sorry to hear about the stress. I get panic attacks occasionally and they are so difficult to deal with! The pain you are feeling might be due to good old fashioned muscle tension from anxiety, or due to the uterus stretching. I've had plenty of little pains here and there, and cramping too. Unless the pain is unbearable or you have bleeding, I'd wait it out. One of the positives of this pregnancy I have been noticing is that my anxiety has actually been better...I don't worry about panic attacks really anymore...although I am still worrying about many other things pregnancy related:) Hopefully that will kick in for you soon too!

Thank you!! Overall my anxiety has been great. I had a panic attack the day I got my BFP and then yesterday's bit of stress. Otherwise, I'm cool as a cucumber. Does anyone say that anymore? :haha: After hearing from you ladies, I'm feeling much better!! Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## SMandel22

sunshine85 said:


> Ugh I am only 4-5 weeks but bad lower back pains why??
> 
> I am also in the hospital now due to something else and I know they will do a scan here ughh..
> 
> I had an appendectomy in feb and been having probs ever since related to that. But they cannot do a CAT scan they say....
> 
> 
> Now, I am cramping...lovely! Not...

I hope everything is ok!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

maggz said:


> Looks like I'll be bowing out :( wiped away blood this morning am hoping it will stop but it was definitely more than spotting :(
> Kinda wish I had waited to test since this is so disappointing... Still hoping for a miracle but I'm just so down right now :'(

Hey sweetie :hugs: I am really sorry to hear about all of this going on with you. Keep your head high! Don't lose hope.


----------



## wantabby

Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mummy to be x

wantabby said:


> Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!

I'm so sorry :hugs: take care of yourself <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

wantabby said:


> Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!

I am really sorry to hear this hun :hugs:. Good luck in the future, keep your head up high and don't give up!


----------



## Kiim

Hi everyone! I'm 24 and this is my first pregnancy and according to my last AF I'm due Jan 15. I just made my first prenatal appointment for next week! This wasn't a planned pregnancy so I'm a little nervous yet still excited. I've been engaged for 5 months. The wedding is February 2015 and I've been with my fiancé for 6 years. We were planning to start TTC this time next year but obviously those plans didn&#8217;t work out lol. And our wedding date will most likely change too, either before or a few months after the baby.

Congrats


----------



## Tui

wantabby said:


> Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!

So sorry my love, look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Tui

sunshine85 said:


> Ugh I am only 4-5 weeks but bad lower back pains why??
> 
> I am also in the hospital now due to something else and I know they will do a scan here ughh..
> 
> I had an appendectomy in feb and been having probs ever since related to that. But they cannot do a CAT scan they say....
> 
> 
> Now, I am cramping...lovely! Not...

Hope things go ok and they sort it out. Cramping is normal I think, sure little bean is just fine. Keep us posted x


----------



## maggz

wantabby said:


> Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!

So sorry to hear :(


----------



## Hanterrii

My 16dpo lines, what do you think ladies? Do the cassette ones ever get really dark?xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hanterrii

wantabby said:


> Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!

So sorry to hear than Hun :hugs: xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

wantabby said:


> Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!

So so sorry to hear this Hun big hugs xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hanterrii said:


> My 16dpo lines, what do you think ladies? Do the cassette ones ever get really dark?xx

I do not really know much about that brand of HPT, but I can tell you that your lines look great! Especially for 16dpo. They do get darker, but there are a lot of factors that could cause the HPT to come up light. Diluted pee, not enough dye on the actual test etc.


----------



## SMandel22

wantabby said:


> Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!

I'm so sorry!! Don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

wantabby said:


> Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!

Sorry to hear :hugs: x


----------



## ttc_lolly

wantabby said:


> Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!

I'm so sorry to hear this my lovely :hugs: I'm still holding out some hope for your little bean though... Are you having more betas soon? Thinking of you hun, be easy on yourself xx



Kiim said:


> Hi everyone! I'm 24 and this is my first pregnancy and according to my last AF I'm due Jan 15. I just made my first prenatal appointment for next week! This wasn't a planned pregnancy so I'm a little nervous yet still excited. I've been engaged for 5 months. The wedding is February 2015 and I've been with my fiancé for 6 years. We were planning to start TTC this time next year but obviously those plans didnt work out lol. And our wedding date will most likely change too, either before or a few months after the baby.
> 
> Congrats

Welcome to the group and congrats! :happydance:



Hanterrii said:


> My 16dpo lines, what do you think ladies? Do the cassette ones ever get really dark?xx

What brand test is that? Not sure as I've never used it, but your sd looks fab :thumbup:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yay well I'm back from my scan, as far as they can see there's only 1 and measuring 5-6wks but back next Monday for a rescan just to check on size/dates yolk sac present & a very decent size couldn't see much else but sonographer thought it could've been hiding behind but I need to pee that much she didn't want to keep pressing haha she said it didn't matter anyway as I'd be coming back next week, feel so much better now & I'm not changing my ticker or edd until I've got a definate date as with my 3yr old at early scans I measured 2wks behind what I thought then it got back on track so I'm leaving it for at least until next week xx

Congrats ! Fab news! Glad things are on track :hugs:



SadakoS said:


> Yey Mrs H, glad everything is ok.
> 
> I'm sorry maggz, I hope everything is ok xx
> 
> SMandel I'm sorry about all the family stress, I hope it sorts itself soon. I've had a couple of stabby pains too.
> 
> Well I haven't had anymore brown discharge, but did spend half the day stressing because I'm sure my boobs don't hurt as much and I'm a bit crampy. Anyone else cramping? I've had twinges etc but not as much cramping like this, quite dull, not painful I'm just aware of it.
> I don't have my first doctors app until friday, they can't fit me in earlier. My mum has said she would pay for a reassurance scan, and I was going to leave it until about 9 weeks, but with all the stress I'm thinking I should just book it for this weekend when I'm 7 weeks? What would you ladies do?
> 
> I've been relatively chilled this whole time so far, but seeing the brown discharge yesterday has really shaken me up, and I'm convinced now that something bad is going to happen and I'm fretting at the slightest thing :nope:

That's perfectly understandable that you're feeling worried but it's good that things have stopped and that there was no fresh bleeding. I agree with others, likely just old blood. I'm getting a scan next week when I'll be 7+2- I just wanna check that things are progressing as I'm also a real fretter ...



sunshine85 said:


> Ugh I am only 4-5 weeks but bad lower back pains why??
> 
> I am also in the hospital now due to something else and I know they will do a scan here ughh..
> 
> I had an appendectomy in feb and been having probs ever since related to that. But they cannot do a CAT scan they say....
> 
> 
> Now, I am cramping...lovely! Not...

Oh no, :hugs: hope u get sorted soon and it's nothing serious



miss_kseniya said:


> Thanks for the welcome girls. It hadn't sunk in earlier that I am actually pregnant, but now I'm officially in a group and have the signature and everything, it seems more real all of a sudden!!
> 
> Sorry some of you are having a stressful time First trimester is always the worst isn't it :(
> 
> I remember my first pregnancy being on knicker watch for weeks, running to the loo with every bit of CM, thinking it was going to be blood. Hoping I will feel more relaxed this time around as I know what to expect more. Have got doctors tomorrow so hoping they will refer me for an early scan like last time (I have had a previous ectopic)
> 
> MK

'Knicker watch' love it!! Must do this 10x per day at mo! Crazy! Hope u get an early scan


wantabby said:


> Hcg dropped to 8.. so I guess I'm out of the Jellybeans.. Good luck ladies!

I'm so sorry to read this, hope you're back very soon xx



Kiim said:


> Hi everyone! I'm 24 and this is my first pregnancy and according to my last AF I'm due Jan 15. I just made my first prenatal appointment for next week! This wasn't a planned pregnancy so I'm a little nervous yet still excited. I've been engaged for 5 months. The wedding is February 2015 and I've been with my fiancé for 6 years. We were planning to start TTC this time next year but obviously those plans didnt work out lol. And our wedding date will most likely change too, either before or a few months after the baby.
> 
> Congrats

Congrats and welcome! X

So ladies- I see there's lots of cramping going on tonight..! Are any of u a little tender (around pubic region) ?? I'm a little tender- not painful but if I press it feels a bit sore... Anyone else get this? Is it normal.... ?
Fret fret fret .....


----------



## Paula08049

Hello ladies and congrats to all with January babies on the way! We got our BFP a few days ago and our little one will be due to arrive on January 21st! We are very excited! I am 38 and hubby is 41 and we have been trying for 1.5 years. We had a miscarriage in January of this year at 13 weeks. Here is hoping and praying for healthy sticky baby beans for all of you!!


----------



## ina_a

Hello, 

Congratulations to all of you!!! I just got my BFP yesterday. We have been TTC #1 since March 2008. We were diagnosed with severe MFI in 2010 and we had two unsuccessful IVF cycles in 2012. Doctor told us our only option was dIUI/IVF. So we completed our paperwork with a known donor and were getting ready for September/October cycle. However, I have been feeling weird for about 4-5 days and decided to just use up the $1 tests. I was shocked when the test line immediately showed up. 

Praying that everything works out [-o&lt;


----------



## Hanterrii

It's one step a cheapie one off eBay it's a cassette pregnancy test, don't think they're very sensitive though as I've got really dark lines on Superdrug and asda and got positive on a cb digi the day before my period xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Paula08049 said:


> Hello ladies and congrats to all with January babies on the way! We got our BFP a few days ago and our little one will be due to arrive on January 21st! We are very excited! I am 38 and hubby is 41 and we have been trying for 1.5 years. We had a miscarriage in January of this year at 13 weeks. Here is hoping and praying for healthy sticky baby beans for all of you!!




ina_a said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations to all of you!!! I just got my BFP yesterday. We have been TTC #1 since March 2008. We were diagnosed with severe MFI in 2010 and we had two unsuccessful IVF cycles in 2012. Doctor told us our only option was dIUI/IVF. So we completed our paperwork with a known donor and were getting ready for September/October cycle. However, I have been feeling weird for about 4-5 days and decided to just use up the $1 tests. I was shocked when the test line immediately showed up.
> 
> Praying that everything works out [-o&lt;

Congratulations to you two ladies on your :bfp:! Also welcome to the group <3.


----------



## sunshine85

So first betas, 37, second 56, third 89 and four days later they are over 12,000 now. Hope this bean is sticking.


----------



## Maisypie

Tui said:


> Does anyone know how common blighted ovums are? Read it on here somewhere and googled what it meant. Wish I hadn't now as I'm completely freaked out. They don't do early scans here so I'm terrified that I will get to my 12 week scan and find no baby! I have no symptoms either yet which doesn't help. Apart from bleeding how are you supposed to know if everything is ok? Really worried. Am I being stupid?

I had a blighted ovum in January and the dr. said that, that type of miscarriage makes up about 50% of miscarriages. He told me that it is just your bodies way of telling you that something was wrong with the embryo. There is nothing that can be done about them.


----------



## MissyX90

What is a blighted ovum? And sunshine that's brilliant :)


----------



## Maisypie

MissyX90 said:


> What is a blighted ovum? And sunshine that's brilliant :)

A blighted ovum is when the embryo doesn't develop but the gestational sac and placenta continue to grow thinking there is a baby. Eventually your body figures it out and aborts the pregnancy.


----------



## sunshine85

Yolk sac and fetal pole seen as well and little baby...still not convinced but i am happy as last friday they didnt see nada but a gest sac


----------



## MissyX90

sunshine85 said:


> Yolk sac and fetal pole seen as well and little baby...still not convinced but i am happy as last friday they didnt see nada but a gest sac


so your about 4 weeks too? I've worked it out I'm 4 weeks 2 days going by lmp but i guess that will change at my first proper scan your hcg lvl looks really good too =D i had my first scan at 6+2 with my son and seen the heartbeat so waiting until then to go for my scan cause I'm a worrier


----------



## NewBeginning

Hi & congrats to everyone! 

I just recently got my first bfp! :cloud9: I'm super excited but also a bit nervous since I really don't feel anything. I'm bloated, have a few cramps, a warm feeling in my abdomen, but not much aside from that. I guess it makes me worry something may be wrong or it isn't real. I have a dr. appointment on Friday for a blood test to confirm my joy. After that I can finally schedule with an ob-gyn, it's going to seem like an eternity! 

According to calculators my due date is January 10th! :baby:


----------



## Soanxious

Hi everyone.. Im Tanya and im VERY cautiously pregnant, I found out 2 days ago (10dpo).. testing with a superdrug a nice obvious line then clearblue digital yesterday 11dpo 5th wee so not fmu and got positive 1-2

I am 3weeks 5 days... and at midnight I will be 3 weeks 6 days.

I had a mc Last October - January - February and April so this is the 5th time I have been pregnant since last october.

EDD is 21st Jan 2015

Hoping to bring this baby home in January... in fact not stopped praying for that.

Congratulations everyone with BFP's :D

1st test on left 10dpo superdrug SMU 2nd test on right 11dpo 5th wee of day Clearblue Digital.

Im scared to death! And I am too scared to test again x
 



Attached Files:







10051410dposmu.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









digitalyes.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! I did some googleing about blighted ovum and it seems you would have the same symptoms as if you were having a miscarriage. 


Source: https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/blighted-ovum


> *Signs of a Blighted Ovum*
> With a blighted ovum, you may have experienced signs of pregnancy. For example, you may have had a positive pregnancy test or a missed period.
> 
> Then you may have signs of a miscarriage, such as:
> 
> 
> Abdominal cramps
> Vaginal spotting or bleeding
> A period that is heavier than usual.
> 
> If you're experiencing any of these signs or symptoms, you may be having a miscarriage. But not all bleeding in the first trimester ends in miscarriage. So be sure to see your doctor right away if you have any of these signs.




Soanxious said:


> Hi everyone.. Im Tanya and im VERY cautiously pregnant, I found out 2 days ago (10dpo).. testing with a superdrug a nice obvious line then clearblue digital yesterday 11dpo 5th wee so not fmu and got positive 1-2
> 
> I am 3weeks 5 days... and at midnight I will be 3 weeks 6 days.
> 
> I had a mc Last October - January - February and April so this is the 5th time I have been pregnant since last october.
> 
> EDD is 21st Jan 2015
> 
> Hoping to bring this baby home in January... in fact not stopped praying for that.
> 
> Congratulations everyone with BFP's :D
> 
> Im scared to death! And I am too scared to test again x

Welcome to the group sweetie, :hugs: and congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## cheezytrish

ttc_lolly said:


> I'm sorry they shrugged you off mummy to be x :hugs: I've had the same too - rung my gp at the beginning of the month to see if I could get some tests for recurring mc's and he basically told me that my mc's didn't count as they were before 8w :shock::wacko: I'm still so angry about what he said that I think I'm going to change surgery because I don't ever want to deal with him again. I definitely think a letter of complaint is a good idea. I know the nhs is stretched to the limit these days but a good bedside manner and kindness doesn't cost a penny and a lot of the staff seem to be lacking in both x

You should DEF. complain!! What a load of rubbish, as if before 8wks 'doesn't count'. When I read that I wanted to write and complain on your behalf - how totally insensitive can you get.


----------



## MissyX90

cheezytrish said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry they shrugged you off mummy to be x :hugs: I've had the same too - rung my gp at the beginning of the month to see if I could get some tests for recurring mc's and he basically told me that my mc's didn't count as they were before 8w :shock::wacko: I'm still so angry about what he said that I think I'm going to change surgery because I don't ever want to deal with him again. I definitely think a letter of complaint is a good idea. I know the nhs is stretched to the limit these days but a good bedside manner and kindness doesn't cost a penny and a lot of the staff seem to be lacking in both x
> 
> You should DEF. complain!! What a load of rubbish, as if before 8wks 'doesn't count'. When I read that I wanted to write and complain on your behalf - how totally insensitive can you get.Click to expand...


thats crazy!!


----------



## cheezytrish

*Cautiously Joining*

Hey all, 
I was in the Preg. After Loss board, but I've decided to take a more positive approach and join this group as well. I was going to wait until wk.12, but you're having too much fun over here :) 

I'm 36yr, married 5 years, no successful pregs. yet. 2 MCs last year and an Ectopic in December. After the EP I was really afraid that my fertility would have dropped (they took a tube) but here I am!! :D

Currently, 5wks & I've just had my 2nd blood test to ensure the HGC levels are rising. I'm back in to see my GP on friday to talk about the results. 

I'm not sure about you girls, but every day right now feels like a mix of a miracle & total paranoia. It was also nice to see that other people have trouble resisting the desire to test, retest and retest again...just in case :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Kiwi :)

Lolly I am reading up on this thread... and I was just gobsmacked at the names you chose...

Why?

Because Isabella and Frankie are they names we chose this evening before I knew about this page!!!! im shocked LOL 

You have great taste!!!!


----------



## sunshine85

Congrats to the new girlies


----------



## Tui

Hi soanxious, nice to see you here. Praying for healthy sticky beans for us both :hugs: as you can see I have been freaking out a bit! Must calm down, I can't change anything. How did hubby take the news? bet the row was forgotten :haha:


----------



## Tui

Glad you have been reassured sunshine. That's great news. Wish I could have an early scan. You have had three :haha:

Hi and congrats to the new girls xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you sunshine x

Tui.. he was fine about row just called me a moody cow and im to be avoided when like that.. I blamed it on the pregnancy lol...... I passed him the digital test and he said.. whats this I said I couldn't wait I had to test.. he read the 1-2 and he said Oh thats great.. so your 1-2 weeks pregnant? I said no im 3+4 days.. he was confused so after explaining he got it.. im just scared to death now.. and tonight im having cramping.. only on page 10 of this forum so far may take me a day or two to catch up 

How are you feeling? symptoms? x


----------



## MissyX90

Soanxious said:


> Thank you sunshine x
> 
> Tui.. he was fine about row just called me a moody cow and im to be avoided when like that.. I blamed it on the pregnancy lol...... I passed him the digital test and he said.. whats this I said I couldn't wait I had to test.. he read the 1-2 and he said Oh thats great.. so your 1-2 weeks pregnant? I said no im 3+4 days.. he was confused so after explaining he got it.. im just scared to death now.. and tonight im having cramping.. only on page 10 of this forum so far may take me a day or two to catch up
> 
> How are you feeling? symptoms? x


you will never catch up every time i log on i have to read back lol!


----------



## Soanxious

haha.. oh well will try and catch up lol...

How do I change my family status again? I forgot.. I dont want the generic ones I want to put my own words in.. got mind blank x I currently got ttc #1 with OH


----------



## Tui

Missy is right, everytime I go to sleep I have about ten pages to read! So many girls here. The topics move quick and sometimes posts get missed. By the time I get to the end I have forgotten who I need to reply to :haha:

I'm good thanks, no still nothing symptom wise really. It's still worrying me a bit. I have been on Dr Google too much lately and now I am petrified that I will turn up for my 12 week scan and there be no live baby. I wish there was a way of checking everything is ok. 

Thanks to the girls who replied to my panic posts. I am going to stop as of now and think positive. Sorry if I worried anyone else in the process xx


----------



## Tui

Whoops double post somehow!


----------



## MissyX90

Soanxious said:


> haha.. oh well will try and catch up lol...
> 
> How do I change my family status again? I forgot.. I dont want the generic ones I want to put my own words in.. got mind blank x I currently got ttc #1 with OH

oh i didnt know you could make your own =D


----------



## MissyX90

i found it u go to user cp and into ur details and it will say about select from drop down box you type what you want under that =D


----------



## sunshine85

Well I was reassured until this damn ER doc came in amd said I was more like 6 weeks (even tho the us tech and the one at my ob said 4-5) and this damn ER witch comes in and checks my cervix which she says is nice and closed whatever the fuck that means, than she says well there is no hb so its bad news...wtf...seriously? Last pregnancy I didnt get a hb unt after 7 weeks and she is already dooming me. I have an ob appt tomorrow and I know they will do a scan too. Ugh just give up! Sorry!


----------



## maggz

You can take me off the list, I went to the hospital and they confirmed my suspicions. 

Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## sunshine85

maggz said:


> You can take me off the list, I went to the hospital and they confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies!



Noooo!! :( so sad and hugs to you hun....soo unfair


----------



## MissyX90

sunshine85 said:


> Well I was reassured until this damn ER doc came in amd said I was more like 6 weeks (even tho the us tech and the one at my ob said 4-5) and this damn ER witch comes in and checks my cervix which she says is nice and closed whatever the fuck that means, than she says well there is no hb so its bad news...wtf...seriously? Last pregnancy I didnt get a hb unt after 7 weeks and she is already dooming me. I have an ob appt tomorrow and I know they will do a scan too. Ugh just give up! Sorry!

thats crazyness ... !! closed cervix is apparently a good thing but even my gyne said to me at my scan at 6 weeks if i do not see a heart beat to not panic which she keeps repeating at me .. she shouldn't be dooming you she should be keeping you positive until you know for sure she can't be exact on your dates.. and why does she think you are 6 weeks?


----------



## Seholme

Hi girls hope you don't mind me jumping in! Im 28 and have a 6 year old daughter from a previous relationship and just recently found out I'm expecting baby #2 with my fiancé! We had been ntnp for a few months bc we are getting married in May of 2015 and didn't want to cut it too close and our last month it happened! I got a very strong bfp 5 days before I missed my period so I think I may have ovulated earlier then I thought but due date calculators put me at January 18th! Looking forward to talking with you all and wishing you a healthy 9 months!


----------



## Soanxious

Ah that's where it was Missy.. Thank you! :)

Sunshine I would say both dates are way too early for the heartbeat.. and if you think your 4+ weeks then you most probably 4+ weeks so way too early.. 

Ignore the silly dr's and good luck tomorrow.

Maggz so sorry.. :(


----------



## sunshine85

MissyX90 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was reassured until this damn ER doc came in amd said I was more like 6 weeks (even tho the us tech and the one at my ob said 4-5) and this damn ER witch comes in and checks my cervix which she says is nice and closed whatever the fuck that means, than she says well there is no hb so its bad news...wtf...seriously? Last pregnancy I didnt get a hb unt after 7 weeks and she is already dooming me. I have an ob appt tomorrow and I know they will do a scan too. Ugh just give up! Sorry!
> 
> thats crazyness ... !! closed cervix is apparently a good thing but even my gyne said to me at my scan at 6 weeks if i do not see a heart beat to not panic which she keeps repeating at me .. she shouldn't be dooming you she should be keeping you positive until you know for sure she can't be exact on your dates.. and why does she think you are 6 weeks?Click to expand...



I know right. I know my ob is honna be like wtf tomorrow cause last week she said around four weeks lol my hcg was 12,792 idk whatever now this heffer has me in a shitty mood


----------



## MissyX90

sunshine85 said:


> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was reassured until this damn ER doc came in amd said I was more like 6 weeks (even tho the us tech and the one at my ob said 4-5) and this damn ER witch comes in and checks my cervix which she says is nice and closed whatever the fuck that means, than she says well there is no hb so its bad news...wtf...seriously? Last pregnancy I didnt get a hb unt after 7 weeks and she is already dooming me. I have an ob appt tomorrow and I know they will do a scan too. Ugh just give up! Sorry!
> 
> thats crazyness ... !! closed cervix is apparently a good thing but even my gyne said to me at my scan at 6 weeks if i do not see a heart beat to not panic which she keeps repeating at me .. she shouldn't be dooming you she should be keeping you positive until you know for sure she can't be exact on your dates.. and why does she think you are 6 weeks?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know right. I know my ob is honna be like wtf tomorrow cause last week she said around four weeks lol my hcg was 12,792 idk whatever now this heffer has me in a shitty moodClick to expand...


12,792 is well high I've never heard of a doctor worrying someone with out facts ... my hcg today at 4+1 going by lmp was 1500 hoping to have a number like you soon good luck huni stay positive until tomorrow and don't stress !


----------



## sunshine85

MissyX90 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Well I was reassured until this damn ER doc came in amd said I was more like 6 weeks (even tho the us tech and the one at my ob said 4-5) and this damn ER witch comes in and checks my cervix which she says is nice and closed whatever the fuck that means, than she says well there is no hb so its bad news...wtf...seriously? Last pregnancy I didnt get a hb unt after 7 weeks and she is already dooming me. I have an ob appt tomorrow and I know they will do a scan too. Ugh just give up! Sorry!
> 
> thats crazyness ... !! closed cervix is apparently a good thing but even my gyne said to me at my scan at 6 weeks if i do not see a heart beat to not panic which she keeps repeating at me .. she shouldn't be dooming you she should be keeping you positive until you know for sure she can't be exact on your dates.. and why does she think you are 6 weeks?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know right. I know my ob is honna be like wtf tomorrow cause last week she said around four weeks lol my hcg was 12,792 idk whatever now this heffer has me in a shitty moodClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 12,792 is well high I've never heard of a doctor worrying someone with out facts ... my hcg today at 4+1 going by lmp was 1500 hoping to have a number like you soon good luck huni stay positive until tomorrow and don't stress !Click to expand...

Thank you...your numbers will be amazing :) I am not expecting to see a hb at the scan tomorrow but I wonder if all these scans and probes in my poor vajay will mess something up. I will find out my hcg numbers from friday tomorrow (although i know my numbers for today) 

Eveerything I read online says its normal not to see hb cause its still early


----------



## KrissyKris22

Ommggg I'm sooo behind lol, this forum def moves fast lol. Welcome to any new ladies and congrats. Hopefully everyone is doing well. I've been soo exhausted lately that I can barely stay up anymore lol


----------



## Tui

Just had a thought whilst out walking the dogs. Maybe I don't have any pregnancy symptoms because I don't normally have any pms symptoms. I never get sore boobs, headaches, mood swings etc at that time of month. What do you think of my rationalisation? And yes I know it's early days but so many of you girls are feeling sick already.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Tui said:


> Just had a thought whilst out walking the dogs. Maybe I don't have any pregnancy symptoms because I don't normally have any pms symptoms. I never get sore boobs, headaches, mood swings etc at that time of month. What do you think of my rationalisation? And yes I know it's early days but so many of you girls are feeling sick already.

I think that's perfectly plausible. I'm 5+3 today and its only been the last 2-3 days that my BBS are sore, and then just the left. I've not had any nausea , and only been a little more tired than normal. I have been really weepy. Crying over almost anything, lol. I know we tend to obsess over everything, but try not to worry. :)


----------



## ab75

Maggz, so sorry for your loss, hope your back soon with your sticky rainbow xx
Hi to all the new girls,to many pages to remember all the names, lol, sorry.
Glad you joined the jellybeans Cheezy, Soanxious and Paula xx


----------



## ab75

Tui, sounds plausible to me xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

sunshine85 said:


> Thank you...your numbers will be amazing :) I am not expecting to see a hb at the scan tomorrow but I wonder if all these scans and probes in my poor vajay will mess something up. I will find out my hcg numbers from friday tomorrow (although i know my numbers for today)
> 
> Eveerything I read online says its normal not to see hb cause its still early

Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Update us as soon as you can :hugs:.


----------



## miss_kseniya

So sorry Maggz and wantabby :(

I have got a banging headache today. Have had it since last night and it's just not shifting. Nothing you can take for it either is there?

Hubby is away until Friday and I'm bored without him. I had to test on Monday and then ring him to tell the results and it feels like a bit of an anti-climax. Last time, he gave me a huge hug and kiss when we found out so it feels a bit rubbish being on my own.

How is everyone doing this morning?

MK


----------



## ab75

Sunshine, good numbers. Enjoy telling dh xx


----------



## Tui

miss_kseniya said:


> So sorry Maggz and wantabby :(
> 
> I have got a banging headache today. Have had it since last night and it's just not shifting. Nothing you can take for it either is there?
> 
> Hubby is away until Friday and I'm bored without him. I had to test on Monday and then ring him to tell the results and it feels like a bit of an anti-climax. Last time, he gave me a huge hug and kiss when we found out so it feels a bit rubbish being on my own.
> 
> How is everyone doing this morning?
> 
> MK

My midwife said paracetamol is ok when pregnant. She is a big fan of acupuncture too. She suggested I get my shoulder looked at as I've been in a lot of pain the last few days. Normally a day or two of nurofen plus sorts it out but obviously thats a no no right now!


----------



## ab75

Sorry for your loss want abby, hope you get your rainbow soon xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ladies, I have a confession to make.... I have been eating so much :haha:. I have no idea what to do about it! I feel like my stomach is endless. Normally I barely ate 1 meal a day. Sometimes I would even go a whole day without eating anything. Things really have turned around...


----------



## Tui

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies, I have a confession to make.... I have been eating so much :haha:. I have no idea what to do about it! I feel like my stomach is endless. Normally I barely ate 1 meal a day. Sometimes I would even go a whole day without eating anything. Things really have turned around...

Natural instinct I guess, you have to feed little bean. Good for you, just try and avoid three meals of ice cream a day :haha:


----------



## 0203

Kiwiberry said:


> Ladies, I have a confession to make.... I have been eating so much :haha:. I have no idea what to do about it! I feel like my stomach is endless. Normally I barely ate 1 meal a day. Sometimes I would even go a whole day without eating anything. Things really have turned around...

I feel the same, feel like I am never full. Work has been horrendous as I'm so hungry between my breaks and there's nothing I can do about it!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies

Jeez I went to bed at 9pm last night & only just woke up!! Think all the panicking over my scan had wore me out.
Welcome & congrats to all the new ladies, I haven't had chance to catch up on all the pages I've missed since last night lol
How are we all feeling today? I (touchwood) don't feel as sick this morning (yet) my boobs feel so heavy though! & having serious hot flushes!!
We told brothers & sisters last night (only because we didn't want it to get out to them before we had chance to tell them like it did to my brother in law at weekend) 
Xx


----------



## Hellymay83

Ladies, I'm so worried, I symptoms have just disappeared, my boobs are no longer sore, they were killing me 2 days ago and feel deflated, not tired, didn't even go to bed until after 11pm last night and no longer feel nauseous. 

This is the time it all started going wrong for me last time, this was the symptoms of my mmc.

I'm trying not to worry but I don't know why my symptoms would just disappear.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> Ladies, I'm so worried, I symptoms have just disappeared, my boobs are no longer sore, they were killing me 2 days ago and feel deflated, not tired, didn't even go to bed until after 11pm last night and no longer feel nauseous.
> 
> This is the time it all started going wrong for me last time, this was the symptoms of my mmc.
> 
> I'm trying not to worry but I don't know why my symptoms would just disappear.

Helly my sore boobs have gone too but symptoms come and go Hun try not to worry as long as your not bleeding try and stay positive. I know it's so hard though. Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Maggz I'm so so sorry, thinking of you Hun and take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Tui

Hellymay83 said:


> Ladies, I'm so worried, I symptoms have just disappeared, my boobs are no longer sore, they were killing me 2 days ago and feel deflated, not tired, didn't even go to bed until after 11pm last night and no longer feel nauseous.
> 
> This is the time it all started going wrong for me last time, this was the symptoms of my mmc.
> 
> I'm trying not to worry but I don't know why my symptoms would just disappear.

I know its hard but try and stay positive honey, I'm sure everything will be fine. I can't help you with the symptoms as this is my first, but I'm sure other mum's will tell you they come and go?


----------



## Hellymay83

Mummy to be x said:


> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm so worried, I symptoms have just disappeared, my boobs are no longer sore, they were killing me 2 days ago and feel deflated, not tired, didn't even go to bed until after 11pm last night and no longer feel nauseous.
> 
> This is the time it all started going wrong for me last time, this was the symptoms of my mmc.
> 
> I'm trying not to worry but I don't know why my symptoms would just disappear.
> 
> Helly my sore boobs have gone too but symptoms come and go Hun try not to worry as long as your not bleeding try and stay positive. I know it's so hard though. XxxClick to expand...


So hard because this is exactly what happened last time, my symptoms have been so strong but now they've just disappeared overnight xx


----------



## Soanxious

I've got to leave this page.. :cry: 10 dpo I had nothing on ic test and faint on superdrug and pregnant 1-2 on digital..

Today I got a line on ic test.. a tiny bit darker on superdrug and No pregnant on digital 

Im so upset :'(

Take care ladies xx

tests were 2 superdrug 10 and 13 dpo not much difference :(
 



Attached Files:







10051410dposmu.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









130514.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hellymay83

So so sorry hun xxx


----------



## Tui

Just posted on your other thread honey.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Soanxious said:


> I've got to leave this page.. :cry: 10 dpo I had nothing on ic test and faint on superdrug and pregnant 1-2 on digital..
> 
> Today I got a line on ic test.. a tiny bit darker on superdrug and No pregnant on digital
> 
> Im so upset :'(
> 
> Take care ladies xx
> 
> tests were 2 superdrug 10 and 13 dpo not much difference :(

So sorry :nope::hugs: x


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Hellymay83 said:


> Ladies, I'm so worried, I symptoms have just disappeared, my boobs are no longer sore, they were killing me 2 days ago and feel deflated, not tired, didn't even go to bed until after 11pm last night and no longer feel nauseous.
> 
> This is the time it all started going wrong for me last time, this was the symptoms of my mmc.
> 
> I'm trying not to worry but I don't know why my symptoms would just disappear.

Hi
I know how you feel! I was exactly in your boat over weekend, especially sunday, boobs hardly hurt and no nausea but then yesterday, boobs started hurting and had the odd wave of nausea. I think it is normal to have fluctuating symptoms, I think your body gets used to certain level of hormones and symptoms stabilise but as BHCG doubles again, your body then suffers with higher levels of hormones.
I too had MMC and am constantly anxious about it happening again but like others have said, no cramping/bleeding is a good sign and odds are really in our favour :hugs:
x


----------



## Soanxious

epau just told me not to listen to digitals that they do not like them.. they dont take on board what they say and to not buy anymore... so will see what happens.. my ic tests got darker over 2 days.. from neg to a faint line so dunno..


----------



## Hellymay83

JoWantsABaby said:


> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm so worried, I symptoms have just disappeared, my boobs are no longer sore, they were killing me 2 days ago and feel deflated, not tired, didn't even go to bed until after 11pm last night and no longer feel nauseous.
> 
> This is the time it all started going wrong for me last time, this was the symptoms of my mmc.
> 
> I'm trying not to worry but I don't know why my symptoms would just disappear.
> 
> Hi
> I know how you feel! I was exactly in your boat over weekend, especially sunday, boobs hardly hurt and no nausea but then yesterday, boobs started hurting and had the odd wave of nausea. I think it is normal to have fluctuating symptoms, I think your body gets used to certain level of hormones and symptoms stabilise but as BHCG doubles again, your body then suffers with higher levels of hormones.
> I too had MMC and am constantly anxious about it happening again but like others have said, no cramping/bleeding is a good sign and odds are really in our favour :hugs:
> xClick to expand...


Thank you for the reassurance hun, I've got no cramping or bleeding at all, I just hope this baby stays put this time xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Soanxious said:


> epau just told me not to listen to digitals that they do not like them.. they dont take on board what they say and to not buy anymore... so will see what happens.. my ic tests got darker over 2 days.. from neg to a faint line so dunno..

Good luck hun :hugs:
By the way, welcome to the group!


----------



## Hellymay83

Soanxious said:


> epau just told me not to listen to digitals that they do not like them.. they dont take on board what they say and to not buy anymore... so will see what happens.. my ic tests got darker over 2 days.. from neg to a faint line so dunno..

Maybe your urine was too diluted for the digi, fx all is ok x


----------



## ab75

Like I said on the other thread Tanya, your not out yet. Your tests will prob be darker later. Got everything crossed for you.Amanda xx


----------



## SCgirl

My lines on frer were almost as dark as each other before I finally had a positive on my internet strips (wonfo or whatever that name is). At 4w6, the test line is just starting to get dark- almost as dark as the control, but not quite there. My frers stopped getting darker a few days back when the control was darker than the test. Don't know i thats good or bad- just saying if theres progress on cheap strips, that could be a good thing! (I apologize if this didn't make sense- I'm just waking up and sooo not a morning person!)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hellymay83 said:


> Thank you for the reassurance hun, I've got no cramping or bleeding at all, I just hope this baby stays put this time xx

There can be some cramping in case you did not know. I have cramps on and off all the time. They only last a few seconds tho usually.


----------



## Soanxious

Top tests today FMU

Bottom tests 2 days ago Afternoon wee

Thanks Amanda and everyone else x
 



Attached Files:







piccollage1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 8









piccollage2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kiwiberry

Soanxious said:


> Top tests today FMU
> 
> Bottom tests 2 days ago Afternoon wee
> 
> Thanks Amanda and everyone else x

YAY!!! :hugs: <3


----------



## Soanxious

Im going to test in 2 days time if af dont arrive.. thanks all ...

sorry to be a pest.. just upset xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Soanxious said:


> Im going to test in 2 days time if af dont arrive.. thanks all ...
> 
> sorry to be a pest.. just upset xx

It is perfectly ok! :hugs:
Try not to panic tho, I know its hard but try!


----------



## ab75

Noticed you changed your sig Tanya.......it WILL happen xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

There's definate progression on them tests good luck I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Soanxious

hope so Amanda... just deflated at mo.. just have to see what happens xxxx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Good luck Soanxious, sure tests will be fine still in a couple of days. Digi's are so hit and miss :)

Just been to confirm pregnancy with doctor. He was an old-fashioned, judgemental old fart who could barely conceal the fact he thought it was irresponsible of me to fall pregnant when I have an almost 7 month old, even though we were about to move to NTNP ready for actively TTC from September anyway. Its our choice, not his. Stupid arse.

He had the nerve to say to me "2 young children are hard work", um yeah, no shit sherlock! I'm not some naive person who thinks it's going to be a breeze the entire time with 2 under 2.

Rant over. Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## ab75

Nice doc!! I fell pregnant with my dd2 when dd1 was 4.5 months, I love having them close and have never really had any major issues. Xx


----------



## ab75

Soanxious said:


> hope so Amanda... just deflated at mo.. just have to see what happens xxxx

I know that feeling! Hoping you have super dark lines in 2 days xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I took my last digital today!, I wish I hadn't I only got a pregnant 1-2!! I'm freaking out a little! I have a scan in 6 days! The wait is going to kill me!


----------



## sunshine85

Tui said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a confession to make.... I have been eating so much :haha:. I have no idea what to do about it! I feel like my stomach is endless. Normally I barely ate 1 meal a day. Sometimes I would even go a whole day without eating anything. Things really have turned around...
> 
> Natural instinct I guess, you have to feed little bean. Good for you, just try and avoid three meals of ice cream a day :haha:Click to expand...




Hahahaha three meals of ice cream :haha: 

Tacobell has been my craving...I try to throw some food in there somewhere


Got a followup appt today in less than two hours, still lying in bed and sooo hungry lol


----------



## ab75

Zoie, soanxious got told by epu to ignore digitals xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck sunshine xx


----------



## Soanxious

miss_kseniya ignore the Dr.. lots of women have them close together.. personal choice.. nothing to do with him..

And thanks.. will test in 2 days time x

xMissxZoiex I spoke to EPAU this morning because I had faint superdrug test and positive 1-2 digital 2 days ago.. then today my superdrug test was slightly darker and digital was negative. The EPAU said they do not like or recommend the digitals and to never buy them again.. and having googled about them a lot of women had the same.. and lots of women over 5 weeks were getting 1-2 or not pregnant. so try not to worry.. if you still are take a frer or store test.

Good luck x


----------



## Hellymay83

Soanxious said:


> Top tests today FMU
> 
> Bottom tests 2 days ago Afternoon wee
> 
> Thanks Amanda and everyone else x

They're definitely getting darker xx


----------



## sunshine85

ab75 said:


> Good luck sunshine xx


Thanks lovebug &#10084; I will try and remain &#128170;

After that damn ER doc scared me last night, I will get back on track xx

I will update you guys as soon as I leave my appt.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you.. im just hoping because todays was fmu and others were pm/eve tests that made the difference.. plus just hoping that digital was a dud xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Soanxious said:


> Thank you.. im just hoping because todays was fmu and others were pm/eve tests that made the difference.. plus just hoping that digital was a dud xx

The chance of that being a dud or the others being false positives is like next to none. Looks like a :bfp: to me! I am sure other ladies would agree.


----------



## Hall Family

Hi Ladies,
Can I join please. I am due Jan 2nd :)


----------



## ab75

Hall Family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join please. I am due Jan 2nd :)

Hello, glad you joined us. Congrats again xx


----------



## Hall Family

ab75 said:


> Hall Family said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join please. I am due Jan 2nd :)
> 
> Hello, glad you joined us. Congrats again xxClick to expand...

Thank you. How wonderful we are here together and Sethsmummy too :) Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hall Family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join please. I am due Jan 2nd :)

Congrats hun :hugs: and welcome to the group! <3


----------



## Hall Family

Kiwiberry said:


> Hall Family said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join please. I am due Jan 2nd :)
> 
> Congrats hun :hugs: and welcome to the group! <3Click to expand...

Thank you, and congrats to you too :) :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Hall Family said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hall Family said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join please. I am due Jan 2nd :)
> 
> Hello, glad you joined us. Congrats again xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. How wonderful we are here together and Sethsmummy too :) Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone :hugs:Click to expand...

I know, yay for being bump buddies xx


----------



## Katy78

You can remove me from the list. I was still spotting yesterday so I went to the hospital. There was only a tiny sack, too small for 6 weeks. Today I started bleeding properly, went to the hospital again and the little bean was already out of the uterus. I'm sad but I'll be fine. Hopefully I'll have my rainbow soon.
Everybody, I wish you good luck and lots of joy with your little ones in January.


----------



## SCgirl

So sory Katy- take care of yourself!

I've been having waves of bad cramps- last a few min, then go away for a few. Always worse when I get up and move around. They have me quite worried, as my last 3 chemicals were full of cramps...


----------



## sethsmummy

ab75 said:


> Hall Family said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hall Family said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join please. I am due Jan 2nd :)
> 
> Hello, glad you joined us. Congrats again xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. How wonderful we are here together and Sethsmummy too :) Happy and Healthy 9 months to everyone :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know, yay for being bump buddies xxClick to expand...

yeyy :dance: Welcome Hall Family :D :D xxx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

So sorry to hear this Katy sending you big hugs xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So so sorry Katy :hugs:




Soanxious said:


> miss_kseniya ignore the Dr.. lots of women have them close together.. personal choice.. nothing to do with him..
> 
> And thanks.. will test in 2 days time x
> 
> xMissxZoiex I spoke to EPAU this morning because I had faint superdrug test and positive 1-2 digital 2 days ago.. then today my superdrug test was slightly darker and digital was negative. The EPAU said they do not like or recommend the digitals and to never buy them again.. and having googled about them a lot of women had the same.. and lots of women over 5 weeks were getting 1-2 or not pregnant. so try not to worry.. if you still are take a frer or store test.
> 
> Good luck x

Thanks for that!, I have my scan in 6 days so I'm going to hold of doing anymore tests, just keep my fingers super tightly crossed that everything is ok. It's going to be a long 6 days!.


----------



## Katy78

You can remove me from the list. I was still spotting yesterday so I went to the hospital. There was only a tiny sack, too small for 6 weeks. Today I started bleeding properly, went to the hospital again and the little bean was already out of the uterus. I'm sad but I'll be fine. Hopefully I'll have my rainbow soon.
Everybody, I wish you good luck and lots of joy with your little ones in January.


----------



## sethsmummy

So so sorry Maggz, wantabby and Katy :hugs: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, can I join?
According to my last af my edd is 19th january, two weeks before my son's 3rd birthday. This will be my 3rd pregnancy but 2nd baby. I was in the January jellybeans last year for this jan just gone but sadly had a mc in the june at 11weeks. So scared history is going to repeat itself but trying not to worry about things.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't come on for a few hours and there's so many pages to catch up!! And lots of new ladies :happydance:



Paula08049 said:


> Hello ladies and congrats to all with January babies on the way! We got our BFP a few days ago and our little one will be due to arrive on January 21st! We are very excited! I am 38 and hubby is 41 and we have been trying for 1.5 years. We had a miscarriage in January of this year at 13 weeks. Here is hoping and praying for healthy sticky baby beans for all of you!!




ina_a said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations to all of you!!! I just got my BFP yesterday. We have been TTC #1 since March 2008. We were diagnosed with severe MFI in 2010 and we had two unsuccessful IVF cycles in 2012. Doctor told us our only option was dIUI/IVF. So we completed our paperwork with a known donor and were getting ready for September/October cycle. However, I have been feeling weird for about 4-5 days and decided to just use up the $1 tests. I was shocked when the test line immediately showed up.
> 
> Praying that everything works out [-o&lt;

Welcome to you both, huge congrats on your :bfp:'s :dance: ina_a, what's your EDD?



sunshine85 said:


> So first betas, 37, second 56, third 89 and four days later they are over 12,000 now. Hope this bean is sticking.

Woohoo! :wohoo:



NewBeginning said:


> Hi & congrats to everyone!
> 
> I just recently got my first bfp! :cloud9: I'm super excited but also a bit nervous since I really don't feel anything. I'm bloated, have a few cramps, a warm feeling in my abdomen, but not much aside from that. I guess it makes me worry something may be wrong or it isn't real. I have a dr. appointment on Friday for a blood test to confirm my joy. After that I can finally schedule with an ob-gyn, it's going to seem like an eternity!
> 
> According to calculators my due date is January 10th! :baby:




Soanxious said:


> Hi everyone.. Im Tanya and im VERY cautiously pregnant, I found out 2 days ago (10dpo).. testing with a superdrug a nice obvious line then clearblue digital yesterday 11dpo 5th wee so not fmu and got positive 1-2
> 
> I am 3weeks 5 days... and at midnight I will be 3 weeks 6 days.
> 
> I had a mc Last October - January - February and April so this is the 5th time I have been pregnant since last october.
> 
> EDD is 21st Jan 2015
> 
> Hoping to bring this baby home in January... in fact not stopped praying for that.
> 
> Congratulations everyone with BFP's :D
> 
> 1st test on left 10dpo superdrug SMU 2nd test on right 11dpo 5th wee of day Clearblue Digital.
> 
> Im scared to death! And I am too scared to test again x

Congrats ladies and welcome to the group! :happydance:



cheezytrish said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry they shrugged you off mummy to be x :hugs: I've had the same too - rung my gp at the beginning of the month to see if I could get some tests for recurring mc's and he basically told me that my mc's didn't count as they were before 8w :shock::wacko: I'm still so angry about what he said that I think I'm going to change surgery because I don't ever want to deal with him again. I definitely think a letter of complaint is a good idea. I know the nhs is stretched to the limit these days but a good bedside manner and kindness doesn't cost a penny and a lot of the staff seem to be lacking in both x
> 
> You should DEF. complain!! What a load of rubbish, as if before 8wks 'doesn't count'. When I read that I wanted to write and complain on your behalf - how totally insensitive can you get.Click to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: I know, luckily the dr told me this over the phone... If we'd had been face to face he'd have known about it :grr: x



cheezytrish said:


> *Cautiously Joining*
> 
> Hey all,
> I was in the Preg. After Loss board, but I've decided to take a more positive approach and join this group as well. I was going to wait until wk.12, but you're having too much fun over here :)
> 
> I'm 36yr, married 5 years, no successful pregs. yet. 2 MCs last year and an Ectopic in December. After the EP I was really afraid that my fertility would have dropped (they took a tube) but here I am!! :D
> 
> Currently, 5wks & I've just had my 2nd blood test to ensure the HGC levels are rising. I'm back in to see my GP on friday to talk about the results.
> 
> I'm not sure about you girls, but every day right now feels like a mix of a miracle & total paranoia. It was also nice to see that other people have trouble resisting the desire to test, retest and retest again...just in case :)

Yaaay welcome and congratulations! :flower: is your EDD the 13th?



Soanxious said:


> Thanks Kiwi :)
> 
> Lolly I am reading up on this thread... and I was just gobsmacked at the names you chose...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Isabella and Frankie are they names we chose this evening before I knew about this page!!!! im shocked LOL
> 
> You have great taste!!!!

Great minds :winkwink: 



Soanxious said:


> haha.. oh well will try and catch up lol...
> 
> How do I change my family status again? I forgot.. I dont want the generic ones I want to put my own words in.. got mind blank x I currently got ttc #1 with OH

User CP and change details I think along the left hand side :thumbup:



maggz said:


> You can take me off the list, I went to the hospital and they confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies!

So sorry to hear this maggz :( take care of yourself and I hope you get your bfp and forever baby very soon x



Seholme said:


> Hi girls hope you don't mind me jumping in! Im 28 and have a 6 year old daughter from a previous relationship and just recently found out I'm expecting baby #2 with my fiancé! We had been ntnp for a few months bc we are getting married in May of 2015 and didn't want to cut it too close and our last month it happened! I got a very strong bfp 5 days before I missed my period so I think I may have ovulated earlier then I thought but due date calculators put me at January 18th! Looking forward to talking with you all and wishing you a healthy 9 months!

Welcome and congrats lovely! :dance:



miss_kseniya said:


> So sorry Maggz and wantabby :(
> 
> I have got a banging headache today. Have had it since last night and it's just not shifting. Nothing you can take for it either is there?
> 
> Hubby is away until Friday and I'm bored without him. I had to test on Monday and then ring him to tell the results and it feels like a bit of an anti-climax. Last time, he gave me a huge hug and kiss when we found out so it feels a bit rubbish being on my own.
> 
> How is everyone doing this morning?
> 
> MK

You can take paracetamol hun, it's ibuprofen we are to stay away from :flower: ahhh sorry your DH is away for all of the excitement, but just think, you get to be excited now and then when he's home I'm sure he'll be just as excited then to discuss it all and whatnot :)



Soanxious said:


> I've got to leave this page.. :cry: 10 dpo I had nothing on ic test and faint on superdrug and pregnant 1-2 on digital..
> 
> Today I got a line on ic test.. a tiny bit darker on superdrug and No pregnant on digital
> 
> Im so upset :'(
> 
> Take care ladies xx
> 
> tests were 2 superdrug 10 and 13 dpo not much difference :(




Soanxious said:


> epau just told me not to listen to digitals that they do not like them.. they dont take on board what they say and to not buy anymore... so will see what happens.. my ic tests got darker over 2 days.. from neg to a faint line so dunno..

I agree hun, digis are good but I'd definitely leave taking them at least a week, sometimes 9 days apart. Give your body a chance to really raise the hcg levels :) I'm sure everything is just fine :hugs:



Hall Family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join please. I am due Jan 2nd :)

Welcome and congrats! :happydance:



Katy78 said:


> You can remove me from the list. I was still spotting yesterday so I went to the hospital. There was only a tiny sack, too small for 6 weeks. Today I started bleeding properly, went to the hospital again and the little bean was already out of the uterus. I'm sad but I'll be fine. Hopefully I'll have my rainbow soon.
> Everybody, I wish you good luck and lots of joy with your little ones in January.

Katy I'm so sad to hear this :( thinking of you hun, take care and I hope you get a bfp soon x


----------



## ttc_lolly

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> According to my last af my edd is 19th january, two weeks before my son's 3rd birthday. This will be my 3rd pregnancy but 2nd baby. I was in the January jellybeans last year for this jan just gone but sadly had a mc in the june at 11weeks. So scared history is going to repeat itself but trying not to worry about things.

Welcome and congrats hun :happydance: there's a lot of us PAL ladies in here so you'll find lots of support here :hugs: try to stay positive, these are definitely our take home babies :)


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

ttc_lolly said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join?
> According to my last af my edd is 19th january, two weeks before my son's 3rd birthday. This will be my 3rd pregnancy but 2nd baby. I was in the January jellybeans last year for this jan just gone but sadly had a mc in the june at 11weeks. So scared history is going to repeat itself but trying not to worry about things.
> 
> Welcome and congrats hun :happydance: there's a lot of us PAL ladies in here so you'll find lots of support here :hugs: try to stay positive, these are definitely our take home babies :)Click to expand...

Thank you. Trying to stay positive but don't think I will relax until I get to that 12wk scan! Think I will ring the midwives on friday and get the ball rolling.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Please check your EDD is right on the opening post, and let me know if not :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Thank you. Trying to stay positive but don't think I will relax until I get to that 12wk scan! Think I will ring the midwives on friday and get the ball rolling.

I know the feeling :( I've booked an early reassurance scan as I can't do a 12w wait!


----------



## ab75

Sorry katy, hope you get your rainbow soon. 
Hi welshgirl, welcome and congratulations again xx


----------



## sunshine85

Just home from my appt. They would not do a scan since I just had one last night. The doc I saw today said the same thing the ER doc said last night. They put me at 6 weeks although last Friday they said I was 4-5 weeks. My beta on Friday was 5,000 and something and yesterday it was 12,792 so I guess. Everything was seen except hb and the docs say at 6 weeks they would want to see a hb so of course I am panicked now. Esp since the doc said she won't be taking any more betas, my progesterone is at 58. I won't stop the baby aspirin/progesterone regimen. I have to wait an entire week to do another scan to see if they can pick up heart tones then....but I will only be 7 weeks and if I don't hear it than I will freak as I know some people don't hear until later than 7 weeks.


----------



## sunshine85

Katy78 said:


> You can remove me from the list. I was still spotting yesterday so I went to the hospital. There was only a tiny sack, too small for 6 weeks. Today I started bleeding properly, went to the hospital again and the little bean was already out of the uterus. I'm sad but I'll be fine. Hopefully I'll have my rainbow soon.
> Everybody, I wish you good luck and lots of joy with your little ones in January.



The biggest :hugs: to you. I am so sorry. I pray for a rainbow for you soon. Take all the time you need but know we are here for you xx


----------



## DivineDiamond

Hi I'm due with my first on Jan 2nd 2015 FC the little one sticks GL everyone xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> According to my last af my edd is 19th january, two weeks before my son's 3rd birthday. This will be my 3rd pregnancy but 2nd baby. I was in the January jellybeans last year for this jan just gone but sadly had a mc in the june at 11weeks. So scared history is going to repeat itself but trying not to worry about things.

yeeyyy you here :D Congratulations again hun :dance: xx


----------



## ab75

DivineDiamond said:


> Hi I'm due with my first on Jan 2nd 2015 FC the little one sticks GL everyone xxx

Hi, congratulations. Happy & healthy 9 months xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

DivineDiamond said:


> Hi I'm due with my first on Jan 2nd 2015 FC the little one sticks GL everyone xxx

Welcome to the group and congrats on your bfp! :dance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh my goodness ladies I've just come online to see sad news from a couple of you. 

Katy I'm so so sorry Hun thinking of you xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations to you all!!

How are we all today? X


----------



## Pix

Just got back from first appt. Which started off rather rough because of a scheduling conflict. 

She eased my worries beautifully and I have an ultrasound on Friday because of my high beta's and because she can already feel my fundus above my pubic bone. I should only be about 6 weeks according to when we dtd. So it's super early for that. And I had the period from hell that first week in April. 

Her reaction (which was "Oh!") literally had me sitting up and going WHAT!! 
Anyone else already popping out? According to her i'm gonna show fast since my uterus is already out. :-/

Twins?


----------



## sunshine85

Pix said:


> Just got back from first appt. Which started off rather rough because of a scheduling conflict.
> 
> She eased my worries beautifully and I have an ultrasound on Friday because of my high beta's and because she can already feel my fundus above my pubic bone. I should only be about 6 weeks according to when we dtd. So it's super early for that. And I had the period from hell that first week in April.
> 
> Her reaction (which was "Oh!") literally had me sitting up and going WHAT!!
> Anyone else already popping out? According to her i'm gonna show fast since my uterus is already out. :-/
> 
> Twins?


Glad it went good for you. What were your betas? :)


----------



## Pix

sunshine85 said:


> Glad it went good for you. What were your betas? :)

5w2d they were 3533, but that is also going by conception date if I go by lmp that is 4w2d LOL I think I have a very eager baby! I'm good with that!


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

Hey guys,


I had my first doctors appointment today and was told that the midwife team will be in touch in time and that I won't be getting a scan until 12 weeks...which seems a very long way away! I'm thinking of having a private one done in a few more weeks (i'm approaching 6 weeks now so maybe around 9 weeks?!) and was surprised that my appointment was over so quickly. It was literally a case of 'congratulations, EDD, blood pressure, where do I want to give birth and leaflet giving' - that was it! Anyone else found the NHS to be somewhat speedy?! I know that scans cost money etc but i've paid national insurance for over 13 years now and it would have been nice to be offered one...just for reassurance's sake as it's taken us three years to get here! Maybe I was just being overly hopeful! Hope everyone's doing well xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

MaybeThisMnth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I had my first doctors appointment today and was told that the midwife team will be in touch in time and that I won't be getting a scan until 12 weeks...which seems a very long way away! I'm thinking of having a private one done in a few more weeks (i'm approaching 6 weeks now so maybe around 9 weeks?!) and was surprised that my appointment was over so quickly. It was literally a case of 'congratulations, EDD, blood pressure, where do I want to give birth and leaflet giving' - that was it! Anyone else found the NHS to be somewhat speedy?! I know that scans cost money etc but i've paid national insurance for over 13 years now and it would have been nice to be offered one...just for reassurance's sake as it's taken us three years to get here! Maybe I was just being overly hopeful! Hope everyone's doing well xxx

I know what you mean it's a long time to wait until twelve weeks, I think they only tend to do them earlier if you've had losses. It would be a nice idea to get a private one though, they can sometimes be pricey but I think there well worth it xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MaybeThisMnth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I had my first doctors appointment today and was told that the midwife team will be in touch in time and that I won't be getting a scan until 12 weeks...which seems a very long way away! I'm thinking of having a private one done in a few more weeks (i'm approaching 6 weeks now so maybe around 9 weeks?!) and was surprised that my appointment was over so quickly. It was literally a case of 'congratulations, EDD, blood pressure, where do I want to give birth and leaflet giving' - that was it! Anyone else found the NHS to be somewhat speedy?! I know that scans cost money etc but i've paid national insurance for over 13 years now and it would have been nice to be offered one...just for reassurance's sake as it's taken us three years to get here! Maybe I was just being overly hopeful! Hope everyone's doing well xxx

It might be worth ringing your local EPAU and they may scan you if your really concerned about anything or if you have any bad cramping.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Also if you can't get one through your EPAU there are lots of places that do them for around £50 privately xx


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

xMissxZoiex said:


> MaybeThisMnth said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I had my first doctors appointment today and was told that the midwife team will be in touch in time and that I won't be getting a scan until 12 weeks...which seems a very long way away! I'm thinking of having a private one done in a few more weeks (i'm approaching 6 weeks now so maybe around 9 weeks?!) and was surprised that my appointment was over so quickly. It was literally a case of 'congratulations, EDD, blood pressure, where do I want to give birth and leaflet giving' - that was it! Anyone else found the NHS to be somewhat speedy?! I know that scans cost money etc but i've paid national insurance for over 13 years now and it would have been nice to be offered one...just for reassurance's sake as it's taken us three years to get here! Maybe I was just being overly hopeful! Hope everyone's doing well xxx
> 
> It might be worth ringing your local EPAU and they may scan you if your really concerned about anything or if you have any bad cramping.Click to expand...

Thanks for your advice, i did think about calling to ask if i could have one but i've ben fortunate so far with little more than mild cramps so i don't think i'd qualify and really don't want to fib. I might hold out a few more weeks and then book a private one...maybe the grandparents-to-be will offer to help out! :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yes get the grandparents to be too pay :haha: I know in my last pregnancy after I had a scan time just flew by!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Pix said:


> Just got back from first appt. Which started off rather rough because of a scheduling conflict.
> 
> She eased my worries beautifully and I have an ultrasound on Friday because of my high beta's and because she can already feel my fundus above my pubic bone. I should only be about 6 weeks according to when we dtd. So it's super early for that. And I had the period from hell that first week in April.
> 
> Her reaction (which was "Oh!") literally had me sitting up and going WHAT!!
> Anyone else already popping out? According to her i'm gonna show fast since my uterus is already out. :-/
> 
> Twins?


Wow, that would be exciting!!! Glad everything went well! :)

Katy, I'm so sorry :hugs: praying for your sticky bean soon. 

Sunshine, i know several women who've been in ur situation and everything turned out fine. Praying that's the case for you too!! This early, it's hard to date accurately, even for the docs.


----------



## sunshine85

Pix said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Glad it went good for you. What were your betas? :)
> 
> 5w2d they were 3533, but that is also going by conception date if I go by lmp that is 4w2d LOL I think I have a very eager baby! I'm good with that!Click to expand...



Mine as of yesterday, when they said i measured at 6 weeks but last fri said i measures 4-5 weeks so thats confusing
..anyway my betas are 12,792 as of yesterday


----------



## MissyX90

sunshine85 said:


> Pix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Glad it went good for you. What were your betas? :)
> 
> 5w2d they were 3533, but that is also going by conception date if I go by lmp that is 4w2d LOL I think I have a very eager baby! I'm good with that!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mine as of yesterday, when they said i measured at 6 weeks but last fri said i measures 4-5 weeks so thats confusing
> ..anyway my betas are 12,792 as of yesterdayClick to expand...

Hcg levels confuse the hell out of me but they both look like good numbers 

Did anyone's dates change with early scans ? I'm 4 weeks 3 days by lmp but I know I ovulated 23rd which should I count from


----------



## sethsmummy

MissyX90 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Glad it went good for you. What were your betas? :)
> 
> 5w2d they were 3533, but that is also going by conception date if I go by lmp that is 4w2d LOL I think I have a very eager baby! I'm good with that!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mine as of yesterday, when they said i measured at 6 weeks but last fri said i measures 4-5 weeks so thats confusing
> ..anyway my betas are 12,792 as of yesterdayClick to expand...
> 
> Hcg levels confuse the hell out of me but they both look like good numbers
> 
> Did anyone's dates change with early scans ? I'm 4 weeks 3 days by lmp but I know I ovulated 23rd which should I count fromClick to expand...

Im going by O hun as otherwise id be classed as around 7weeks if i went from LMP lol huge diffrence x


----------



## cheezytrish

Katy78 said:


> You can remove me from the list. I was still spotting yesterday so I went to the hospital. There was only a tiny sack, too small for 6 weeks. Today I started bleeding properly, went to the hospital again and the little bean was already out of the uterus. I'm sad but I'll be fine. Hopefully I'll have my rainbow soon.
> Everybody, I wish you good luck and lots of joy with your little ones in January.

Katy78...I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been there a few times myself. Don't let anyone tell you to 'get over it'. Take the time to feel sad about it. Next time it's going to work out!! I recommend lots of hugs & hot drinks. Take care!!


----------



## MissyX90

sethsmummy said:


> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Glad it went good for you. What were your betas? :)
> 
> 5w2d they were 3533, but that is also going by conception date if I go by lmp that is 4w2d LOL I think I have a very eager baby! I'm good with that!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mine as of yesterday, when they said i measured at 6 weeks but last fri said i measures 4-5 weeks so thats confusing
> ..anyway my betas are 12,792 as of yesterdayClick to expand...
> 
> Hcg levels confuse the hell out of me but they both look like good numbers
> 
> Did anyone's dates change with early scans ? I'm 4 weeks 3 days by lmp but I know I ovulated 23rd which should I count fromClick to expand...
> 
> Im going by O hun as otherwise id be classed as around 7weeks if i went from LMP lol huge diffrence xClick to expand...


I would be 20 days pregnant then hehe do you think I will see anything at my 6 week scan going by lmp ? I asked the doc to change it as I was going by o but she said that the scan should show a heartbeat as they go by lmp not gestational age which means at most peoples 6 week scan they really are only 4 weeks


----------



## miss_kseniya

Sorry to hear your news Katy :(

Lolly, that was an epic post!!!

I'm toying with booking an early scan as I had one with DS due to previous ectopic but they said because I have since had a successful pregnancy I am not entitled to one. I think I want some early reassurance


----------



## sunshine85

MissyX90 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Glad it went good for you. What were your betas? :)
> 
> 5w2d they were 3533, but that is also going by conception date if I go by lmp that is 4w2d LOL I think I have a very eager baby! I'm good with that!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mine as of yesterday, when they said i measured at 6 weeks but last fri said i measures 4-5 weeks so thats confusing
> ..anyway my betas are 12,792 as of yesterdayClick to expand...
> 
> Hcg levels confuse the hell out of me but they both look like good numbers
> 
> Did anyone's dates change with early scans ? I'm 4 weeks 3 days by lmp but I know I ovulated 23rd which should I count fromClick to expand...
> 
> Im going by O hun as otherwise id be classed as around 7weeks if i went from LMP lol huge diffrence xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be 20 days pregnant then hehe do you think I will see anything at my 6 week scan going by lmp ? I asked the doc to change it as I was going by o but she said that the scan should show a heartbeat as they go by lmp not gestational age which means at most peoples 6 week scan they really are only 4 weeksClick to expand...


I hate when they say they 'should' be able to see a hb at 6 weeks. When in reality, its they would like to see a hb but if they don't its still tok early for some. Had a scan yesterday and no hb and was told i am measuring 6 wks but my hcg are doubling and everything else waa seen, baby in uterus and all that jazz...they scheduled me for next week when I will be 7 weeks


----------



## sethsmummy

they always add on 14 days to your o date (since you usually 0 two weeks into your cycle). I would say they should see something hun. 

up here you dont get scanned till 12 weeks.


----------



## MissyX90

sethsmummy said:


> they always add on 14 days to your o date (since you usually 0 two weeks into your cycle). I would say they should see something hun.
> 
> up here you dont get scanned till 12 weeks.

Yeah with my son I didn't have a scan till 12 weeks but after being told I would need help getting preg then finding out a was preg the same month the doctor was a little shocked lol also she told me I've a higher risk of miscarriage due to pcos which I'm not sure of why


----------



## cheezytrish

ttc-lolly: yup! Jan 13th - still sticky today! 

I had my 2nd blood test yesterday for HGC and no phone call, so that's good news - seeing my GP on friday. He's already said if anything looks like it's going to go sideways, he'll put me on progesterone right away.

This board really does move fast. Welcome & congrats to all the other ladies who've just joined!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Pix said:


> Just got back from first appt. Which started off rather rough because of a scheduling conflict.
> 
> She eased my worries beautifully and I have an ultrasound on Friday because of my high beta's and because she can already feel my fundus above my pubic bone. I should only be about 6 weeks according to when we dtd. So it's super early for that. And I had the period from hell that first week in April.
> 
> Her reaction (which was "Oh!") literally had me sitting up and going WHAT!!
> Anyone else already popping out? According to her i'm gonna show fast since my uterus is already out. :-/
> 
> Twins?

Oh wow, when will you be scanned? Fx'd for twins (yes/no!? :haha:)



MaybeThisMnth said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I had my first doctors appointment today and was told that the midwife team will be in touch in time and that I won't be getting a scan until 12 weeks...which seems a very long way away! I'm thinking of having a private one done in a few more weeks (i'm approaching 6 weeks now so maybe around 9 weeks?!) and was surprised that my appointment was over so quickly. It was literally a case of 'congratulations, EDD, blood pressure, where do I want to give birth and leaflet giving' - that was it! Anyone else found the NHS to be somewhat speedy?! I know that scans cost money etc but i've paid national insurance for over 13 years now and it would have been nice to be offered one...just for reassurance's sake as it's taken us three years to get here! Maybe I was just being overly hopeful! Hope everyone's doing well xxx

That's how the booking in appt is hun I'm afraid, there's not much more they can do at this early stage! I think an early scan for everyone would definitely help ease minds but cost wise it just wouldn't be possible :shrug: they'd end up being rushed to fit in the trillions of pregnancies and I'm sure important things might get missed on investigations etc. Definitely book yourself a private one though, they're worth their wait in gold to ease any anxieties :flower:



MissyX90 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Glad it went good for you. What were your betas? :)
> 
> 5w2d they were 3533, but that is also going by conception date if I go by lmp that is 4w2d LOL I think I have a very eager baby! I'm good with that!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mine as of yesterday, when they said i measured at 6 weeks but last fri said i measures 4-5 weeks so thats confusing
> ..anyway my betas are 12,792 as of yesterdayClick to expand...
> 
> Hcg levels confuse the hell out of me but they both look like good numbers
> 
> Did anyone's dates change with early scans ? I'm 4 weeks 3 days by lmp but I know I ovulated 23rd which should I count fromClick to expand...

Go by your ovulation (count how many weeks and days since that date and then add 2 weeks). Your 12w scan will probably change your EDD anyway, but it's all just an estimate anyway!



cheezytrish said:


> ttc-lolly: yup! Jan 13th - still sticky today!
> 
> I had my 2nd blood test yesterday for HGC and no phone call, so that's good news - seeing my GP on friday. He's already said if anything looks like it's going to go sideways, he'll put me on progesterone right away.
> 
> This board really does move fast. Welcome & congrats to all the other ladies who've just joined!!

Yep, this thread moves like lightning! 

Hope you're all having a lovely day :) not much to report from me, still waiting to hear from the mw even though she's already booked my scan :wacko: thought she might want to chat to me first, but oh well, can't complain!


----------



## Kiwiberry

sethsmummy said:


> Im going by O hun as otherwise id be classed as around 7weeks if i went from LMP lol huge diffrence x

If you are going by the day you might have conceived you have to add 2 weeks to the front of that. That is why most places will calculate it based on your LMP. Problem with that is a lot of calculators do not take into consideration the varying cycle lengths. 

@Katy, sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:. That must be something really hard to deal with. If you need any support or just want to talk I am sure all of us ladies will still be here for you. 

So, how is everyone doing this morning? I woke up with a scare, my boobs just stopped hurting all of a sudden. I am trying not to let it bother me based on everything I have been reading you ladies go through and all the research I did on google.


----------



## MissyX90

Okay so if I o,d on 23rd I would be 3 weeks then add 14 days ... 5 weeks ? Going by lmp I'm 4 weeks 3 days lol wow so confusing I also only have 25 or 26 day cycles


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissyX90 said:


> Okay so if I o,d on 23rd I would be 3 weeks then add 14 days ... 5 weeks ? Going by lmp I'm 4 weeks 3 days lol wow so confusing I also only have 25 or 26 day cycles

I obviously do not know 100% and you probably know better than me lol. However, judging by those numbers you threw around it seems you would be 4.5-5k weeks pregnant. Remember it does not always have to happen on Ov for you to get preggers. It could be a day or two off of its calculation. 

Has anyone else boobies stopped hurting at around 6-7 weeks? I just need some comfort lol!


----------



## MissyX90

Kiwiberry said:


> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so if I o,d on 23rd I would be 3 weeks then add 14 days ... 5 weeks ? Going by lmp I'm 4 weeks 3 days lol wow so confusing I also only have 25 or 26 day cycles
> 
> I obviously do not know 100% and you probably know better than me lol. However, judging by those numbers you threw around it seems you would be 4.5-5k weeks pregnant. Remember it does not always have to happen on Ov for you to get preggers. It could be a day or two off of its calculation.
> 
> Has anyone else boobies stopped hurting at around 6-7 weeks? I just need some comfort lol!Click to expand...

My nipples have just started hurting but not my actual boob and yeah I'll find out more on the 26th with the scan. Really didn't expect to fall preg as we only did the deed on the 20th lol


----------



## SCgirl

I'm still super nervous- my longest lasting pregnancy ended right around now. I had super bad cramps on/off all morning, then this afternoon they were totally gone! So I got worried, and even though I was doing better about testing, I had to again. (Dang, this is really like an addiction!)

I was hoping for a 3+ to ease my mind since I'm 1 day shy of 5 weeks, but alas- no luck. Will probably try again FMU tomorrow haha.

These still look better than any I've gotten, so hoping things are on track! (20dpo)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sethsmummy

I want your frer result :haha: xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - my boobs have stopped hurting too Hun.

SCgirl - those results are great, try cb digi in a few more days I'm sure you'll get your 3 plus then, I got mine at 5 plus 5 xx


----------



## Tui

Katy78 said:


> You can remove me from the list. I was still spotting yesterday so I went to the hospital. There was only a tiny sack, too small for 6 weeks. Today I started bleeding properly, went to the hospital again and the little bean was already out of the uterus. I'm sad but I'll be fine. Hopefully I'll have my rainbow soon.
> Everybody, I wish you good luck and lots of joy with your little ones in January.

Im so sorry honey :hugs:



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> According to my last af my edd is 19th january, two weeks before my son's 3rd birthday. This will be my 3rd pregnancy but 2nd baby. I was in the January jellybeans last year for this jan just gone but sadly had a mc in the june at 11weeks. So scared history is going to repeat itself but trying not to worry about things.

Congratulations and welcome. I'm sure everything will be perfect this time x



sunshine85 said:


> Just home from my appt. They would not do a scan since I just had one last night. The doc I saw today said the same thing the ER doc said last night. They put me at 6 weeks although last Friday they said I was 4-5 weeks. My beta on Friday was 5,000 and something and yesterday it was 12,792 so I guess. Everything was seen except hb and the docs say at 6 weeks they would want to see a hb so of course I am panicked now. Esp since the doc said she won't be taking any more betas, my progesterone is at 58. I won't stop the baby aspirin/progesterone regimen. I have to wait an entire week to do another scan to see if they can pick up heart tones then....but I will only be 7 weeks and if I don't hear it than I will freak as I know some people don't hear until later than 7 weeks.

Don't worry about dates, they are notoriously wrong in early scans. Just ask the women who only had sex once that month and the doctors tell them it's 10 days off! Hope you know what I mean? 



DivineDiamond said:


> Hi I'm due with my first on Jan 2nd 2015 FC the little one sticks GL everyone xxx

Hi and welcome. Congratulations. Say hi to Cornwall for me, I miss it.



Pix said:


> Just got back from first appt. Which started off rather rough because of a scheduling conflict.
> 
> She eased my worries beautifully and I have an ultrasound on Friday because of my high beta's and because she can already feel my fundus above my pubic bone. I should only be about 6 weeks according to when we dtd. So it's super early for that. And I had the period from hell that first week in April.
> 
> Her reaction (which was "Oh!") literally had me sitting up and going WHAT!!
> Anyone else already popping out? According to her i'm gonna show fast since my uterus is already out. :-/
> 
> Twins?

Yay how exciting, lucky you.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have been really nauseous this morning. I think it is because I have not eaten anything yet. Has anyone had nausea to the point they want to throw up but it just doesn't come? So annoying!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> I have been really nauseous this morning. I think it is because I have not eaten anything yet. Has anyone had nausea to the point they want to throw up but it just doesn't come? So annoying!!

Nope not that bad, I get it when I'm hungry or when I've ate a lot


----------



## ttc_lolly

MissyX90 said:


> Okay so if I o,d on 23rd I would be 3 weeks then add 14 days ... 5 weeks ? Going by lmp I'm 4 weeks 3 days lol wow so confusing I also only have 25 or 26 day cycles

If you ovulated on the 23rd then you'd be 4+6 today :thumbup:



Kiwiberry said:


> I obviously do not know 100% and you probably know better than me lol. However, judging by those numbers you threw around it seems you would be 4.5-5k weeks pregnant. Remember it does not always have to happen on Ov for you to get preggers. It could be a day or two off of its calculation.
> 
> Has anyone else boobies stopped hurting at around 6-7 weeks? I just need some comfort lol!

Symptoms can come and go hun, try not to worry too much :flower:



SCgirl said:


> I'm still super nervous- my longest lasting pregnancy ended right around now. I had super bad cramps on/off all morning, then this afternoon they were totally gone! So I got worried, and even though I was doing better about testing, I had to again. (Dang, this is really like an addiction!)
> 
> I was hoping for a 3+ to ease my mind since I'm 1 day shy of 5 weeks, but alas- no luck. Will probably try again FMU tomorrow haha.
> 
> These still look better than any I've gotten, so hoping things are on track! (20dpo)

Your FRER looks fantastic, I wouldn't worry about the digi. Mine still showed 2-3 on Sunday (I was 5w exactly) and I panicked, then retested at 5+1 and got my 3+! I swear those tests are out to either cause us concern or to get us to fork out more money on buying them to repeat test!


----------



## MissyX90

Anyone else continued peeing on sticks after the got a bfp I can't help it as mine were so faint finally got one I'm happy with I think this ttc and bfp stuff makes us all a little crazy lol or is it just me ....:wacko:


----------



## Drama queen85

Hello ladies, 
Lovely forum love the name, can I join?? 
I am due on 12 January !!! Excited, nervous and everything in between. This is my first pg and we were very lucky to get it on our first try so hoping to continue the good luck xxx how is everyone feeling at the mo?? Horrendous tiredness and tender boobies are all I'm rocking for now x


----------



## Drama queen85

Yes totally, did it again yesterday!!!!!


----------



## ina_a

Kiwiberry said:


> I have been really nauseous this morning. I think it is because I have not eaten anything yet. Has anyone had nausea to the point they want to throw up but it just doesn't come? So annoying!!

I have, but I do not feel like eating anything. I tried fresh grapefruit juice this morning and it was revolting... 



MissyX90 said:


> Anyone else continued peeing on sticks after the got a bfp I can't help it as mine were so faint finally got one I'm happy with I think this ttc and bfp stuff makes us all a little crazy lol or is it just me ....:wacko:
> 
> I did last night. I love that the test line shows up before the control line. :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 764687


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Hey, please can I join - edd 24th January! Got my bfp yesterday (faint) but definite positive today! Doesn't seem real! 

I'm 24 and live with my 20 month old son, hubby and border collie :thumbup:. Xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Drama queen85 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Lovely forum love the name, can I join??
> I am due on 12 January !!! Excited, nervous and everything in between. This is my first pg and we were very lucky to get it on our first try so hoping to continue the good luck xxx how is everyone feeling at the mo?? Horrendous tiredness and tender boobies are all I'm rocking for now x


Congratulations :flower:

I'm feeling normal really, only thing annoying me is this darn constipation :growlmad: :haha: x


----------



## ina_a

Lissy_Sweetie said:


> Hey, please can I join - edd 24th January! Got my bfp yesterday (faint) but definite positive today! Doesn't seem real!
> 
> I'm 24 and live with my 20 month old son, hubby and border collie :thumbup:. Xx

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Blimey, this thread moves so fast!
Does anyone else keep going to the toilet with any bit of wetness they feel?! I'm so paranoid it's unreal.

Yep I made the move over here sethsmummy  thought why not. Got my last test to take on thursday, then cb digi at the weekend


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

ina_a said:


> Lissy_Sweetie said:
> 
> 
> Hey, please can I join - edd 24th January! Got my bfp yesterday (faint) but definite positive today! Doesn't seem real!
> 
> I'm 24 and live with my 20 month old son, hubby and border collie :thumbup:. Xx
> 
> Congratulations! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you :kiss: :flower:xx


----------



## sunshine85

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Blimey, this thread moves so fast!
> Does anyone else keep going to the toilet with any bit of wetness they feel?! I'm so paranoid it's unreal.
> 
> Yep I made the move over here sethsmummy  thought why not. Got my last test to take on thursday, then cb digi at the weekend



Yup. I am also on edge with every twinge and cramp too..
My nips are not very sore anymore either :/

I know my betas are rising they went from 5,000 to over 12,000 in four days but still I don't think this is all real. I am panicky too much and scares to turn the wrong way.

I am fx that the progesterone/baby aspirin I am doing helps this one stick


----------



## ina_a

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Blimey, this thread moves so fast!
> Does anyone else keep going to the toilet with any bit of wetness they feel?! I'm so paranoid it's unreal.
> 
> Yep I made the move over here sethsmummy  thought why not. Got my last test to take on thursday, then cb digi at the weekend

Oh, yes I keep checking all the time :wacko:. Also yesterday I had such bad cramps that I was absolutely sure it was all over but today I feel great.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Glad it's not just me then :)

Ah see I don't get cramps, didn't with my mc either. And I haven't had sore boobs with either pregnancy, although they seem itchy this time. I only had ms with Alex.


----------



## ina_a

Is anyone suffering from seasonal allergies? Are you taking anything? I was taking zyrtec until I got my BFP but have stopped since. Have not been able to sleep for the past two nights because of the congestion. Any suggestions?


----------



## ab75

I am always checking wetness too!
welcome to the new ladies, congratulations and h&h 9months xx


----------



## Shilo

So I said last week I was miscarrying... now we don't know.

My HCG was 20 last week then 22 then 20.9. Then on Sunday it rose to 41. They were still thinking ectopic or miscarriage. We even scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to see if the pregnancy had been in my uterus or not so we knew if I'd need Methotrexate for ectopic. Then today it rose to 111. The triage nurse just called and said that they are so perplexed and confused and have no idea what is going on and they've never seen this before. It's rising how it should now. My doctor is going to talk to another doctor tomorrow to get an opinion then call me to dicuss a plan going forward. For now the plan is to keep doing HCG tests until I'd be far enough along to show a baby if there is one. It could still be a miscarriage but now they are thinking it may be viable. I am so confused and so is everyone else. 

One possible theory is that since I was on Femara it was twins and one miscarried and one didn't causing the drop and rise and now the healthy baby is developing if I'm not miscarrying. This has been the most taxing emotional roller coaster ever. I'm not getting my hopes up but holy shit this would be a miracle.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Drama queen85 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Lovely forum love the name, can I join??
> I am due on 12 January !!! Excited, nervous and everything in between. This is my first pg and we were very lucky to get it on our first try so hoping to continue the good luck xxx how is everyone feeling at the mo?? Horrendous tiredness and tender boobies are all I'm rocking for now x




Lissy_Sweetie said:


> Hey, please can I join - edd 24th January! Got my bfp yesterday (faint) but definite positive today! Doesn't seem real!
> 
> I'm 24 and live with my 20 month old son, hubby and border collie :thumbup:. Xx

Welcome ladies and congrats to you both! :happydance:



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Blimey, this thread moves so fast!
> Does anyone else keep going to the toilet with any bit of wetness they feel?! I'm so paranoid it's unreal.
> 
> Yep I made the move over here sethsmummy  thought why not. Got my last test to take on thursday, then cb digi at the weekend

Yep, constantly on knicker watch!!



Shilo said:


> So I said last week I was miscarrying... now we don't know.
> 
> My HCG was 20 last week then 22 then 20.9. Then on Sunday it rose to 41. They were still thinking ectopic or miscarriage. We even scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to see if the pregnancy had been in my uterus or not so we knew if I'd need Methotrexate for ectopic. Then today it rose to 111. The triage nurse just called and said that they are so perplexed and confused and have no idea what is going on and they've never seen this before. It's rising how it should now. My doctor is going to talk to another doctor tomorrow to get an opinion then call me to dicuss a plan going forward. For now the plan is to keep doing HCG tests until I'd be far enough along to show a baby if there is one. It could still be a miscarriage but now they are thinking it may be viable. I am so confused and so is everyone else.
> 
> One possible theory is that since I was on Femara it was twins and one miscarried and one didn't causing the drop and rise and now the healthy baby is developing if I'm not miscarrying. This has been the most taxing emotional roller coaster ever. I'm not getting my hopes up but holy shit this would be a miracle.

Oh Shilo, that's amazing news. I know it's still early days but I have everything possible crossed for you and your bean :hugs: please keep us updated :flower:


----------



## SCgirl

shilo- that is insane- but in a good way! hope things keep improving!


----------



## ab75

Shilo, just replied in another thread, I hope this is your miracle. Fx that your numbers keep rising and your little bean is sticky xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Shilo said:


> So I said last week I was miscarrying... now we don't know.
> 
> My HCG was 20 last week then 22 then 20.9. Then on Sunday it rose to 41. They were still thinking ectopic or miscarriage. We even scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to see if the pregnancy had been in my uterus or not so we knew if I'd need Methotrexate for ectopic. Then today it rose to 111. The triage nurse just called and said that they are so perplexed and confused and have no idea what is going on and they've never seen this before. It's rising how it should now. My doctor is going to talk to another doctor tomorrow to get an opinion then call me to dicuss a plan going forward. For now the plan is to keep doing HCG tests until I'd be far enough along to show a baby if there is one. It could still be a miscarriage but now they are thinking it may be viable. I am so confused and so is everyone else.
> 
> One possible theory is that since I was on Femara it was twins and one miscarried and one didn't causing the drop and rise and now the healthy baby is developing if I'm not miscarrying. This has been the most taxing emotional roller coaster ever. I'm not getting my hopes up but holy shit this would be a miracle.

Wow Shilo, that is so amazing!! Your little bean is holding on!!!


----------



## cheezytrish

Shilo said:


> So I said last week I was miscarrying... now we don't know.
> 
> My HCG was 20 last week then 22 then 20.9. Then on Sunday it rose to 41. They were still thinking ectopic or miscarriage. We even scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to see if the pregnancy had been in my uterus or not so we knew if I'd need Methotrexate for ectopic. Then today it rose to 111. The triage nurse just called and said that they are so perplexed and confused and have no idea what is going on and they've never seen this before. It's rising how it should now. My doctor is going to talk to another doctor tomorrow to get an opinion then call me to dicuss a plan going forward. For now the plan is to keep doing HCG tests until I'd be far enough along to show a baby if there is one. It could still be a miscarriage but now they are thinking it may be viable. I am so confused and so is everyone else.
> 
> One possible theory is that since I was on Femara it was twins and one miscarried and one didn't causing the drop and rise and now the healthy baby is developing if I'm not miscarrying. This has been the most taxing emotional roller coaster ever. I'm not getting my hopes up but holy shit this would be a miracle.

Yikes!! That would be incredibly stressful :( I'll cross my fingers & toes for a miracle baby.:baby:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Shilo that's fab news hopefully xx

Well I went to bed absolutely exhausted.....only lasted 30mins & had to get up my stomach was rumbling that much so I'm currently sat watching catch up TV with a bowl of cereal!! Oh and my mother in law has volunteered to come to my scan with me on Monday as she's off work :-/ not quite sure how I'm feeling about this, I was quite happy to go on my own, think that's just a defensive thing though just incase anything was wrong, but I don't like saying no as she never came to any of my scans with the boys as she was also in work, think I'm just gonna have to suck it up & let her come this time but then I'm feeling guilty as I told my mum I was going on my own :-( think I'll have to tell her she can come to the next argh parents who'd have them?!?!


----------



## LimitedMommy

Hi My EDD is January 14th for now till I have my first u/s on May 27th It may change a little, depends on when my Dr wants to go by. My LMP was April 6th but I according to FF I O'd on April 23rd. So today is 20 dpo for me :) This will be our 3rd hoping for a boy we have 2 sweet girls. But really healthy is all I pray for!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Shilo said:


> So I said last week I was miscarrying... now we don't know.
> 
> My HCG was 20 last week then 22 then 20.9. Then on Sunday it rose to 41. They were still thinking ectopic or miscarriage. We even scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to see if the pregnancy had been in my uterus or not so we knew if I'd need Methotrexate for ectopic. Then today it rose to 111. The triage nurse just called and said that they are so perplexed and confused and have no idea what is going on and they've never seen this before. It's rising how it should now. My doctor is going to talk to another doctor tomorrow to get an opinion then call me to dicuss a plan going forward. For now the plan is to keep doing HCG tests until I'd be far enough along to show a baby if there is one. It could still be a miscarriage but now they are thinking it may be viable. I am so confused and so is everyone else.
> 
> One possible theory is that since I was on Femara it was twins and one miscarried and one didn't causing the drop and rise and now the healthy baby is developing if I'm not miscarrying. This has been the most taxing emotional roller coaster ever. I'm not getting my hopes up but holy shit this would be a miracle.

Wow, I can't even imagine how much of a roller coaster you feel like you're on. I'm praying u get ur miracle!!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Drama queen85 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Lovely forum love the name, can I join??
> I am due on 12 January !!! Excited, nervous and everything in between. This is my first pg and we were very lucky to get it on our first try so hoping to continue the good luck xxx how is everyone feeling at the mo?? Horrendous tiredness and tender boobies are all I'm rocking for now x


Welcome!! Congrats!! 

I'm 5+3 today and have only really just started having symptoms. Today I threw up for the first time. Lunch didn't settle well. Boobs started hurting a couple days ago. Kinda crampy tonight, which always makes me a little nervous.


----------



## sunshine85

Shilo- that is great! I pray you get this sticky bean!!! :happydance:


Anyone else in the early stages with lower backache? I mean mine is hurting so much. 

Cramping a bit but I also have a cyst on ovary and gas so lol


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies!! Just got my positive today! SO excited and still in a bit of shock. I'm due around January 20, and would love to be in this group so we can follow and support each other :)


----------



## sunshine85

sunshine2014 said:


> Hi ladies!! Just got my positive today! SO excited and still in a bit of shock. I'm due around January 20, and would love to be in this group so we can follow and support each other :)



Hmmm two sunshines! :happydance:

Congrats and H&H 9 months love xx


----------



## MissyX90

sunshine85 said:


> Shilo- that is great! I pray you get this sticky bean!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Anyone else in the early stages with lower backache? I mean mine is hurting so much.
> 
> Cramping a bit but I also have a cyst on ovary and gas so lol

I have cramps and back pain never thought it could be caused by a cyst ?? I've 18 of them


----------



## Luvspnk31

sunshine2014 said:


> Hi ladies!! Just got my positive today! SO excited and still in a bit of shock. I'm due around January 20, and would love to be in this group so we can follow and support each other :)

Welcome!! :hi: yay, two sunshines!!!! This is a great group of ladies!!! :)


----------



## sunshine85

MissyX90 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Shilo- that is great! I pray you get this sticky bean!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Anyone else in the early stages with lower backache? I mean mine is hurting so much.
> 
> Cramping a bit but I also have a cyst on ovary and gas so lol
> 
> I have cramps and back pain never thought it could be caused by a cyst ?? I've 18 of themClick to expand...


Wow 18 cysts? Really? Oh my goodness...

I don't think the cyst is causing it, it just freaks me out

Another thing about 30 min ago I got up and had a wave of dizziness and now first signs of nausea...i have never wanted symptoms so badly haha


----------



## MissyX90

sunshine85 said:


> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Shilo- that is great! I pray you get this sticky bean!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Anyone else in the early stages with lower backache? I mean mine is hurting so much.
> 
> Cramping a bit but I also have a cyst on ovary and gas so lol
> 
> I have cramps and back pain never thought it could be caused by a cyst ?? I've 18 of themClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow 18 cysts? Really? Oh my goodness...
> 
> I don't think the cyst is causing it, it just freaks me out
> 
> Another thing about 30 min ago I got up and had a wave of dizziness and now first signs of nausea...i have never wanted symptoms so badly hahaClick to expand...


Yeah I have my scans here i got done on the 15th April my birthday when I got told I'd need help getting preg spent days crying over them now I'm sitting looking at a pregnancy test thinking stuff u cysts I have pcos thou so that explains the cysts. And yeah I want some symptoms other than nipples on fire with my son I didnt get sick or nausea until 6 or 7 weeks


----------



## jsmom88

Hi ladies! My edd is January 22 2015!! I was worried about my hcg levels but i found out that they tripled from two days ago!! I'm very excited!


----------



## Kiwiberry

jsmom88 said:


> Hi ladies! My edd is January 22 2015!! I was worried about my hcg levels but i found out that they tripled from two days ago!! I'm very excited!

Congrats on your :bfp:, and welcome to the group! :hugs: <3


----------



## hopeful2012

I'm not having many symptoms, somewhat tired, hungry constantly, and anything with milk is killing me right now. With DD I had awful morning sickness and now I'm worried. I found prenatal vitamins without the iron so they don't make me sick. I'll go in on the 30th for a 8 week scan and blood work! Maybe it's just wishful thinking but my husband and I both think it's a boy.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi ladies! Welcome to all the new gals. I'm also very sad for the other girls that have had to leave us. 
Shilo-that is some crazy, but good sounding news! I'm sorry you have to be in limbo, but hopefully the end result will be a sticky bean!! I will be thinking of you.

not too much going on today. Some mild cramping and little pains in my vag. No sore boobs. Almost threw up from the smell of the dishes in the sink and a clogged drain. Got some Taco Bell for dinner and started to feel a little queasy when I was starting to get full. Can't really eat too much at a time I guess! The weird sleeping issues continue. I woke up last night feeling scared for no reason. I did a couple nights before that too. That's a new thing for me!


----------



## Tui

Hi shilo, that's crazy good. Got everything crossed for you. Keep us updated xx


----------



## Tui

Had a surprise job interview this morning. Should find out in a couple of hours. Hope I get brownie points for driving to the city at 1.5 hours notice!


----------



## ab75

Limited, jsmom and sunshine, welcome and congratulations. H&H 9 months to you all.
Tui, good luck. Got fx for you xx


----------



## FlatShoes

ttc_lolly said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Earliest you can find out with a high chance of getting the sex right is 16weeks :thumbup: I'll be booking my gender scan for then!
> 
> Thanks for the reply! That seems forever away for me! I am so excited too.Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen some ladies on BnB that have been given a gender guess as early as 13w by their sonographer :saywhat: but I doubt it'd be very accurate seeing as the genitals are mostly just a nub by then. Our sonographers in the UK will usually tell us the sex at our 20w scan, but I'm so impatient, I booked private gender scans for both of my pregnancies. So excited to do it again!
> 
> 
> 
> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! :)
> 
> I have a 3yr old daughter (20th Jan so a bigger Jelly Bean!) and am 5+1!
> 
> I had a MMC at 8 weeks in December so I'm shitting it and the days are dragging!
> 
> Lovely to have people to bore with my questions - I havent told anyone yet and my OH is sick of me talking about it already hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome and congrats :flower: sorry to hear of your loss hun, seems there are a lot of us that are PARL here, but these are definitely going to be our take home forever babies :hugs: what's your EDD and I'll get you added to the list xClick to expand...

11th Jan :) :happydance:


----------



## Barbieann1123

hi ladies! Wanted to join in. EDD is Jan 18th as of right now! Had a m/c in Jan so hoping for a stick bean!!


----------



## Tui

Anyone else feel like they have a boulder in their uterus?


----------



## FlatShoes

Awake at 6am knicker checking! No symptoms is driving me crazy!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Barbieann1123 said:


> hi ladies! Wanted to join in. EDD is Jan 18th as of right now! Had a m/c in Jan so hoping for a stick bean!!

Hey sweetie! Welcome to the group and congrats on your :bfp: :hugs:



Tui said:


> Anyone else feel like they have a boulder in their uterus?

Yeah I feel a lot of pressure down there. Especially when I move around.



Tui said:


> Had a surprise job interview this morning. Should find out in a couple of hours. Hope I get brownie points for driving to the city at 1.5 hours notice!

Good luck at the interview! I really hope you get the job Tui!


----------



## Barbieann1123

I feel a lot of pressure too. Mine is mostly when I'm sitting in a chair really.


----------



## KittyVentura

I feel fucking lousy :( will my GP laugh me away if I ask for something to ease the nausea even though not vomiting much? The nausea is crippling and constant and I need to be able to do things with the kids


----------



## ab75

Hi barbieann, glad you joined us. Congrats again xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies ergh so tired not only was I too hot all night & unable to get comfy my 3 year old decided to play the wide awake game from 2am just as hubby was going out to work so hubby thought it was a good idea to put him in our bed to go back to sleep... Nope that didn't happen!! Exhausted is an understatement :-( off out for breakfast with my mum & dad this morning but think when max goes to nursery at lunch I'm gonna set my alarm & have a sleep before I have to pick the boys up from school.
How's everyone this morning? I had bad backache yesterday not as bad today but still there xx


----------



## Tui

Thanks kiwiberry. Should have heard by now. Not a good sign.


----------



## Tui

Yay I'm an apple seed, so excited :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning ladies ergh so tired not only was I too hot all night & unable to get comfy my 3 year old decided to play the wide awake game from 2am just as hubby was going out to work so hubby thought it was a good idea to put him in our bed to go back to sleep... Nope that didn't happen!! Exhausted is an understatement :-( off out for breakfast with my mum & dad this morning but think when max goes to nursery at lunch I'm gonna set my alarm & have a sleep before I have to pick the boys up from school.
> How's everyone this morning? I had bad backache yesterday not as bad today but still there xx

What is nursery exactly? Do you mean a baby room or a company? 



Tui said:


> Thanks kiwiberry. Should have heard by now. Not a good sign.

sometimes, you have to be the one to call them! Do not give up hope, be persistent! :hugs:



Tui said:


> Yay I'm an apple seed, so excited :haha:

Lol my baby is now a blueberry!


----------



## Tui

These due dates are very confusing. Mine is the 15th and yours is the fifth so ten days apart, but your ticker is two weeks ahead. Doesn't add up lol.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui said:


> These due dates are very confusing. Mine is the 15th and yours is the fifth so ten days apart, but your ticker is two weeks ahead. Doesn't add up lol.

Mine is a couple days off I think like 2. I wish they let me do it from my conception date but it only let me do it from either EDD or LMP. I have a 33 day cycle and my LP is like 16 days I think. Even when I just put the EDD for the ticker it always says the same time. I go to other sites to figure out my EDD to make sure its not wrong and they all say January 4th / 5th whether I do it from EDD, LMP, or Conception. Weird huh lol?

*Dates*
LMP: March 26th
Ov: April 13th
Cycle Length: 33 Days
Conception: April 13th
BFP: 18DPO, March 1st

Let me know if you can figure it out lol.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Mrs humprheys hope you get some sleep later.
Me and Alex have been in my mums for the past 2 nights as OH was away at his dads for a funeral. Monday night was a rubbish night, felt like we hardly slept, he has a cough. Last night I was too hot aswell (we were sleeping in my old bedroom which has the sun all day so is the hottest room), Alex kept waking up and crying which made his cough worse. We were meant to have toddler group this morning but think we will give it a miss today, he will only be running around for the entire time and will make himself worse! Going to get some breakfast then try and go back to bed for a bit 

Hope you all have a good day. I might not be on until tonight, OH is ringing up about a car in Leicester so if they go with the deal we will be going there from flipping north wales lol.
boys and their toys eh!


----------



## Tui

Kiwiberry said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> These due dates are very confusing. Mine is the 15th and yours is the fifth so ten days apart, but your ticker is two weeks ahead. Doesn't add up lol.
> 
> Mine is a couple days off I think like 2. I wish they let me do it from my conception date but it only let me do it from either EDD or LMP. I have a 33 day cycle and my LP is like 16 days I think. Even when I just put the EDD for the ticker it always says the same time. I go to other sites to figure out my EDD to make sure its not wrong and they all say January 4th / 5th whether I do it from EDD, LMP, or Conception. Weird huh lol?Click to expand...

Ahh I see. I fiddled mine till it said what the calculator said, then added a day because it is only set in USA time! So mine is about 8 hours fast. Pain in the bum but I really liked that ticker at the time.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Dates
LMP: March 26th
Ov: April 13th
Cycle Length: 33 Days
Conception: April 13th
BFP: 18DPO, March 1st

Let me know if you can figure it out lol. I want to make sure I have the right EDD.


----------



## Soanxious

Done my temps this morning after 2 days of not doing them.. before I stopped they were 36.91 today they were 36.89 so hoping that is good..

I woke feeling sick... like I had cigarette smoke in my mouth and no one smokes. plus acid has just kicked in. Im praying this is my sticky baby.. af was due today.. x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Soanxious said:


> Done my temps this morning after 2 days of not doing them.. before I stopped they were 36.91 today they were 36.89 so hoping that is good..
> 
> I woke feeling sick... like I had cigarette smoke in my mouth and no one smokes. plus acid has just kicked in. Im praying this is my sticky baby.. af was due today.. x

Me too!! :hugs: My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Tui

Kiwiberry said:


> Dates
> LMP: March 26th
> Ov: April 13th
> Cycle Length: 33 Days
> Conception: April 13th
> BFP: 18DPO, March 1st
> 
> Let me know if you can figure it out lol. I want to make sure I have the right EDD.

Just plugged it into the one I use and it said

Approximate conception date:*Monday, April 14, 2014
Estimated due date:*Wednesday, December 31, 2014


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Dates
> LMP: March 26th
> Ov: April 13th
> Cycle Length: 33 Days
> Conception: April 13th
> BFP: 18DPO, March 1st
> 
> Let me know if you can figure it out lol. I want to make sure I have the right EDD.
> 
> Just plugged it into the one I use and it said
> 
> Approximate conception date:*Monday, April 14, 2014
> Estimated due date:*Wednesday, December 31, 2014Click to expand...

What one is that? Every single one I use says January 4th / 5th lol. I bet yours is a lot nicer than the ones I have been using I guess. Oh and how many weeks did it say I was?


----------



## Tui

Kiwiberry said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Dates
> LMP: March 26th
> Ov: April 13th
> Cycle Length: 33 Days
> Conception: April 13th
> BFP: 18DPO, March 1st
> 
> Let me know if you can figure it out lol. I want to make sure I have the right EDD.
> 
> Just plugged it into the one I use and it said
> 
> Approximate conception date:*Monday, April 14, 2014
> Estimated due date:*Wednesday, December 31, 2014Click to expand...
> 
> What one is that? Every single one I use says January 4th / 5th lol. I bet yours is a lot nicer than the ones I have been using I guess. Oh and how many weeks did it say I was?Click to expand...

Just tried another and it said 4th Jan. The first one asked for cycle length but I don't think it used it. I have 26 day cycles so I had to use O day on mine like you have. I think 4th or 5th is right for you.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui said:


> Just tried another and it said 4th Jan. The first one asked for cycle length but I don't think it used it. I have 26 day cycles so I had to use O day on mine like you have. I think 4th or 5th is right for you.

Good :hugs: because I do not want to leave you ladies! <3


----------



## Tui

Kiwiberry said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Just tried another and it said 4th Jan. The first one asked for cycle length but I don't think it used it. I have 26 day cycles so I had to use O day on mine like you have. I think 4th or 5th is right for you.
> 
> Good :hugs: because I do not want to leave you ladies! <3Click to expand...

The dates will probably change on scan days anyway, won't they? Doctor is always right and all that. I hear the early scans are always off but come right again at the 20 week ish one. Does that sound right mums?


----------



## ab75

Usually get date at 12 week scan here.
Hope you ladies manage to get a nap. We are going to my mums this evening, sleep for a bit, then leaving at 3.30am for the airport for a 7am flight, going to be exhausted lol xx


----------



## Tui

Nearly every holiday I've been on I've had to get up at 3am, weird isn't it. I'm usually too excited to sleep and just dropping off when the alarm goes! Hope you have a great time.


----------



## ab75

Lol Tui I'll be the same. Thanks. Hope you get your job xx


----------



## Soanxious

im taking some time out...i wont be testing today... going to just wait and see what happens. will come back when I get answers. x

Take care all x


----------



## miss_kseniya

This thread moves insanely fast!

*Shilo* what a stressful time for you, but hopefully good news x

*Tui* good luck with the interview

*Soanxious* take care hun

Hope everyone is good today. I'm crampy on and off, but more like round ligament pain than cramps. Didn't think I'd get it this early as got it a lot later with DS


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Argh I'm so angry!! I've been out for breakfast with my mum dad & sister & my nephew had to come because my other sister had plans & he's off school "ill" apparently he's constipated so he's been off school all week & every plan I've made with my mum & dad has had to be changed as my nephew had to go to hers because my sister has had other things on, as we're sat eating breakfast he said he needed the toilet so he went then a few minutes later max needed the toilet so I took him into the parent & child 1, when we got back to the table my nephew was sat there, he'd been in the same toilet we'd been in so I said "did you manage to go the toilet?" He said no so I said to my mum quietly "he's lying" as it was quite obvious he had my mum then had a go at me saying how dare I call him a lier!! I'm fuming I walked out of there with max, got in my car & drove home! It's really pudding me off at the minute, all my mum cares about is not offending my sister, from when I told her I was pregnant all I had was "when are you going to tell Sarah?" No mention of when I was going to tell any of my other brothers or sisters (there's 5 of us) she even said that she was going to have to act suprised when I tell my sister so she didn't think that my mum knew before her!! So I've phoned her & said I won't be going round tomorrow & she's now saying she doesn't know what she's done to offend me!! Can she not see that I'm not supposed to be getting stressed out?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies I can't keep up with you once I go to bed :haha:

I'm so tired today and I feel so sicky,I woke up in the night as the bloody cat tipped a glass on to my iPad and smashed all the screen! I've only had it a few months:cry: and I was supposed to be in college today but I literally can't keep my eyes open and I feel rubbish so I've taken the day off, hubby made me a fry up because I felt I needed something greasy to get rid of my nauseas feeling, oops wrong idea!:dohh:

Hope everyone is well today, the sun is shining here it's beautiful, :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Argh I'm so angry!! I've been out for breakfast with my mum dad & sister & my nephew had to come because my other sister had plans & he's off school "ill" apparently he's constipated so he's been off school all week & every plan I've made with my mum & dad has had to be changed as my nephew had to go to hers because my sister has had other things on, as we're sat eating breakfast he said he needed the toilet so he went then a few minutes later max needed the toilet so I took him into the parent & child 1, when we got back to the table my nephew was sat there, he'd been in the same toilet we'd been in so I said "did you manage to go the toilet?" He said no so I said to my mum quietly "he's lying" as it was quite obvious he had my mum then had a go at me saying how dare I call him a lier!! I'm fuming I walked out of there with max, got in my car & drove home! It's really pudding me off at the minute, all my mum cares about is not offending my sister, from when I told her I was pregnant all I had was "when are you going to tell Sarah?" No mention of when I was going to tell any of my other brothers or sisters (there's 5 of us) she even said that she was going to have to act suprised when I tell my sister so she didn't think that my mum knew before her!! So I've phoned her & said I won't be going round tomorrow & she's now saying she doesn't know what she's done to offend me!! Can she not see that I'm not supposed to be getting stressed out?

Oh my goodness I can see why your angry, I would be too, it sounds as though your mum feels like she has to tip toe around your sister for some reason.? I'd of done the same though, I'd of certainly walked out, you don't need all this stress right now Hun. :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Argh I'm so angry!! I've been out for breakfast with my mum dad & sister & my nephew had to come because my other sister had plans & he's off school "ill" apparently he's constipated so he's been off school all week & every plan I've made with my mum & dad has had to be changed as my nephew had to go to hers because my sister has had other things on, as we're sat eating breakfast he said he needed the toilet so he went then a few minutes later max needed the toilet so I took him into the parent & child 1, when we got back to the table my nephew was sat there, he'd been in the same toilet we'd been in so I said "did you manage to go the toilet?" He said no so I said to my mum quietly "he's lying" as it was quite obvious he had my mum then had a go at me saying how dare I call him a lier!! I'm fuming I walked out of there with max, got in my car & drove home! It's really pudding me off at the minute, all my mum cares about is not offending my sister, from when I told her I was pregnant all I had was "when are you going to tell Sarah?" No mention of when I was going to tell any of my other brothers or sisters (there's 5 of us) she even said that she was going to have to act suprised when I tell my sister so she didn't think that my mum knew before her!! So I've phoned her & said I won't be going round tomorrow & she's now saying she doesn't know what she's done to offend me!! Can she not see that I'm not supposed to be getting stressed out?

Wow I am so sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Ladies I can't keep up with you once I go to bed :haha:
> 
> I'm so tired today and I feel so sicky,I woke up in the night as the bloody cat tipped a glass on to my iPad and smashed all the screen! I've only had it a few months:cry: and I was supposed to be in college today but I literally can't keep my eyes open and I feel rubbish so I've taken the day off, hubby made me a fry up because I felt I needed something greasy to get rid of my nauseas feeling, oops wrong idea!:dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today, the sun is shining here it's beautiful, :happydance:

I was that way yesterday. I have noticed that noodle soup with broth really helps me. Also, yummy salads.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

That's exactly what it's like, she's always been the same with her, my sisters the type that doesn't like to be left out & she doesn't like it if people know things she doesn't! I'm fuming!! She can't say no to my sister, we had plans to go out shopping on Monday but they had to be changed so she could look after my nephew so my sister could go to the gym! It's not as if she's doing it so my sister can go out to work or anything x


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> That's exactly what it's like, she's always been the same with her, my sisters the type that doesn't like to be left out & she doesn't like it if people know things she doesn't! I'm fuming!! She can't say no to my sister, we had plans to go out shopping on Monday but they had to be changed so she could look after my nephew so my sister could go to the gym! It's not as if she's doing it so my sister can go out to work or anything x

Oh my god, that is out of order Hun, have you spoken to your mum? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I can't keep up with you once I go to bed :haha:
> 
> I'm so tired today and I feel so sicky,I woke up in the night as the bloody cat tipped a glass on to my iPad and smashed all the screen! I've only had it a few months:cry: and I was supposed to be in college today but I literally can't keep my eyes open and I feel rubbish so I've taken the day off, hubby made me a fry up because I felt I needed something greasy to get rid of my nauseas feeling, oops wrong idea!:dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today, the sun is shining here it's beautiful, :happydance:
> 
> I was that way yesterday. I have noticed that noodle soup with broth really helps me. Also, yummy salads.Click to expand...

Mmmm I could just eat a nice fresh salad right now :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> That's exactly what it's like, she's always been the same with her, my sisters the type that doesn't like to be left out & she doesn't like it if people know things she doesn't! I'm fuming!! She can't say no to my sister, we had plans to go out shopping on Monday but they had to be changed so she could look after my nephew so my sister could go to the gym! It's not as if she's doing it so my sister can go out to work or anything x

That must be rough. I feel the same way with my mother. She would attach herself to my younger sisters even though they made some pretty big mistakes in their short lives. I mean HUGE mistakes, mistakes that most people would leave and not turn back over. It's a good thing I do not talk to my mother, I do not think I could put up with her and my family drama without getting really upset.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm so fed up :-( hubby's working away tonight too :-( she's just text me saying I'm sorry if I upset you so I've basically told her exactly how I'm feeling, she won't listen though or change in anyway, she's always been the same with her. I need a sleep think when I've took max at lunch I'm going to come home lock my door & put my phone on silent x


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> I'm so fed up :-( hubby's working away tonight too :-( she's just text me saying I'm sorry if I upset you so I've basically told her exactly how I'm feeling, she won't listen though or change in anyway, she's always been the same with her. I need a sleep think when I've took max at lunch I'm going to come home lock my door & put my phone on silent x

That sounds like a great idea! I am going to pass out as soon as DH gets home from work. He had to work an 8 hour shift earlier in the day, came home for 4 hours, then had to go back into work for another 6 since they are doing an Audit. It is really frustrating that they did not give him any time to spend at home or to sleep for that matter. He is ok with it tho, he wants to prove himself so he can get his promotion. So I guess I will just have to live with it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> I'm so fed up :-( hubby's working away tonight too :-( she's just text me saying I'm sorry if I upset you so I've basically told her exactly how I'm feeling, she won't listen though or change in anyway, she's always been the same with her. I need a sleep think when I've took max at lunch I'm going to come home lock my door & put my phone on silent x

That sounds a good idea, I hope you feel better once you wake up Hun. You definitely don't need this right now, when is hubby back ? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - I know how you feel with your hubby working long hours, mine does the same he gets up at 2am, sometimes 12.30am for work, it's tough when you don't see them much.

My hubby has the day of today so he's going to clean the house while I rest up :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I can't keep up with you once I go to bed :haha:
> 
> I'm so tired today and I feel so sicky,I woke up in the night as the bloody cat tipped a glass on to my iPad and smashed all the screen! I've only had it a few months:cry: and I was supposed to be in college today but I literally can't keep my eyes open and I feel rubbish so I've taken the day off, hubby made me a fry up because I felt I needed something greasy to get rid of my nauseas feeling, oops wrong idea!:dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today, the sun is shining here it's beautiful, :happydance:
> 
> I was that way yesterday. I have noticed that noodle soup with broth really helps me. Also, yummy salads.Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm I could just eat a nice fresh salad right now :thumbup:Click to expand...

omg me too, i want one so bad lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I can't keep up with you once I go to bed :haha:
> 
> I'm so tired today and I feel so sicky,I woke up in the night as the bloody cat tipped a glass on to my iPad and smashed all the screen! I've only had it a few months:cry: and I was supposed to be in college today but I literally can't keep my eyes open and I feel rubbish so I've taken the day off, hubby made me a fry up because I felt I needed something greasy to get rid of my nauseas feeling, oops wrong idea!:dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today, the sun is shining here it's beautiful, :happydance:
> 
> I was that way yesterday. I have noticed that noodle soup with broth really helps me. Also, yummy salads.Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm I could just eat a nice fresh salad right now :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> omg me too, i want one so bad lol.Click to expand...

Think I'm gonna go get one :haha: I've already ate a fry up this morning :blush:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> I'm so fed up :-( hubby's working away tonight too :-( she's just text me saying I'm sorry if I upset you so I've basically told her exactly how I'm feeling, she won't listen though or change in anyway, she's always been the same with her. I need a sleep think when I've took max at lunch I'm going to come home lock my door & put my phone on silent x
> 
> That sounds a good idea, I hope you feel better once you wake up Hun. You definitely don't need this right now, when is hubby back ? XxClick to expand...

Hopefully tomorrow but it could be Friday :-( hormones are all over the place today & the lack of sleep Definatly isn't helping x


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> I'm so fed up :-( hubby's working away tonight too :-( she's just text me saying I'm sorry if I upset you so I've basically told her exactly how I'm feeling, she won't listen though or change in anyway, she's always been the same with her. I need a sleep think when I've took max at lunch I'm going to come home lock my door & put my phone on silent x
> 
> That sounds a good idea, I hope you feel better once you wake up Hun. You definitely don't need this right now, when is hubby back ? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow but it could be Friday :-( hormones are all over the place today & the lack of sleep Definatly isn't helping xClick to expand...

It really isn't nice when your partners are away when pregnant, I've lived the army life and I was on my for six months of my previous pregnancy it's not nice at all especially when your hormonal. Definitely get your head down Hun even if it's for an hour xx


----------



## Soanxious

I wish I could just STOP POAS!

top today smu 2 hour hold hardly any wee in cup. bottom yesterday

Darkest I got in my pregnancies... but thinking it may still end in chemical as not that strong xxxx

has anyone else here had tests like this? its fighting..but its not dark enough is it? :cry: other peoples are darker.. :(
 



Attached Files:







frer6.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mummy to be x

Soanxious said:


> I wish I could just STOP POAS!
> 
> top today smu 2 hour hold hardly any wee in cup. bottom yesterday
> 
> Darkest I got in my pregnancies... but thinking it may still end in chemical as not that strong xxxx
> 
> has anyone else here had tests like this? its fighting..but its not dark enough is it? :cry: other peoples are darker.. :(

Those lines look good to me, it's progressed xx


----------



## ab75

Good progression Tanya xx


----------



## sunshine85

So update girls..

I couldn't bear waiting until Tuesday for a scan so my ob told me to come right on in today.

Monday I was at ER and they said I was 6 weeks and no hb so to basically prepare for miscarriage


Today the u/s tech measured me at 5w6day and said according to my lmp I am supposed to be 5w2days so I am good. Also she saw the flickering of a hb! I still cannot believe it of course but this has put my mind a bit at ease. I think God is telling me to relax and stuff.

I want to jump with joy but don't wanna jinx myself. Anyway thought I'd share this update.


Fx for all our sticky beans :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00266.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ina_a

Soanxious said:


> I wish I could just STOP POAS!
> 
> top today smu 2 hour hold hardly any wee in cup. bottom yesterday
> 
> Darkest I got in my pregnancies... but thinking it may still end in chemical as not that strong xxxx
> 
> has anyone else here had tests like this? its fighting..but its not dark enough is it? :cry: other peoples are darker.. :(

:happydance: It is getting darker.



sunshine85 said:


> So update girls..
> 
> I couldn't bear waiting until Tuesday for a scan so my ob told me to come right on in today.
> 
> Monday I was at ER and they said I was 6 weeks and no hb so to basically prepare for miscarriage
> 
> 
> Today the u/s tech measured me at 5w6day and said according to my lmp I am supposed to be 5w2days so I am good. Also she saw the flickering of a hb! I still cannot believe it of course but this has put my mind a bit at ease. I think God is telling me to relax and stuff.
> 
> I want to jump with joy but don't wanna jinx myself. Anyway thought I'd share this update.
> 
> 
> Fx for all our sticky beans :hugs:

:happydance:That is awesome! I wish my OB would see me sooner.


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies!! First off, congrats to all! May I join this group? I got my BFP on a Clear Blue Digital on Mother's Day and I am due on January 15th! Haven't had too many symptoms other than light cramping, one bad spell of nausea (a day before my BFP), and breast tenderness. My first OB apt is on June 19th when I'll be 10 weeks - I hope time goes quickly.... FX!


----------



## 0203

That's great sunshine, glad they could see a heartbeat.

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow. So excited! I've had quite a stressful day ad at work there has been 2 cases of scarlet fever and 3 cases of chicken pox. Eek! Have been having shooting pains down the left side of my tummy, how much pain is okay? Some have been really bad


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sunshine that's great news!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies!! First off, congrats to all! May I join this group? I got my BFP on a Clear Blue Digital on Mother's Day and I am due on January 15th! Haven't had too many symptoms other than light cramping, one bad spell of nausea (a day before my BFP), and breast tenderness. My first OB apt is on June 19th when I'll be 10 weeks - I hope time goes quickly.... FX!

Congratulations and welcome to the group :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Girls... I really hope this one manages to stay strong and stay there for another 8 months.. im 4 weeks today.. x

Sunshine.. what did I tell ya!!!!! woo hoo!!! I love the scan hun.. congratulations!!! x

Welcome Wifey :)


----------



## sunshine85

Soanxious said:


> Thanks Girls... I really hope this one manages to stay strong and stay there for another 8 months.. im 4 weeks today.. x
> 
> Sunshine.. what did I tell ya!!!!! woo hoo!!! I love the scan hun.. congratulations!!! x
> 
> Welcome Wifey :)




True :haha: now they want me to come back from in three weeks pshhhhh lol


----------



## Soanxious

aww it will be even more detailed.. can't wait to see that one.. love the Hi mum and dad lol x

Hunt the person down that gave you negative news and ram a copy in their face and tell them to go get more training... ;)

I feel sorry for everyone having to experience that x


----------



## Dawnyybus

Hello 

I just joined the forum and am very nervous. 
Im 23 and this is my first pregnancy.
I found out I'm pregnant a couple of days ago and have been freaking out a lot, I thought I would only be a couple of weeks, but according to the midwife I'm about 6 weeks so bub (we nicknamed, because we don't want anyone to know yet) is due about 12th January... 

The nurse has given me folic acid and I have taken books out of the library but am still very overwhelmed, hope you all might be able to calm me down.

I'm still trying to work out what all the abbreviations mean. Lol. 

Dawn x


----------



## Soanxious

First of all welcome Dawn... :) there are lots of lovely ladies here... all ages.. 1st babies plus more.. so plenty of experience and a listening ear.

Congratulations on one of the most beautiful rewarding parts of you life.. also the scariest.. just take a deep breath and focus on the positives.. :)

Here are the abbreviations x *Click this >>*https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## sunshine85

Soanxious said:


> aww it will be even more detailed.. can't wait to see that one.. love the Hi mum and dad lol x
> 
> Hunt the person down that gave you negative news and ram a copy in their face and tell them to go get more training... ;)
> 
> I feel sorry for everyone having to experience that x



I lnow right haha...I know I am not out the clear yet and its too soon to celebrate but I am gonna just take it one day at a time.

Crazy how people just automatically doom you because of your previous m/c...you know I mean us women have enough to worry about

They are also referring me to a rheumatalogist and perinatologist. I did test positive for ANA's so...hope they dont take too long cause if its something I need to be taking in addtl to all the stuff I am taking now than I wanna start asap


----------



## Soanxious

Sunshine can they not hurry up and prescribe it? my friend managed to get hers yesterday and she is 4weeks 4 days x


----------



## NewBeginning

I'm having a really scary day today. From reading the boards I know it's normal but I can't shake it. First, I noticed my temp dropped a bit (yea, I'm still temping :blush: ) Lowest it's been since I first got my bfp. Then I noticed my nipples don't feel as sore today. I haven't had any other symptoms really, so now that it's gone and my temp is lower I'm freaking out :shrug: :wacko: Ughhh... I keep worrying I'm going to mc :cry:


----------



## SCgirl

My temp's been going down the last 2 days as well (also lowest since bfp), and my cramping has greatly subsided. Boobs still hurt like hell though. I know it's not any help, but you've got someone in a similar spot!


----------



## Soanxious

Apparently symptoms come and go when hormones increase etc.. hopefully its just that. x

My daughter had a baby last yr and she said she had NO symptoms.. no sore breasts no morning sickness.. nothing.. I currently had sore breasts to touch on the sides near armpits. and tired.. thats it really.


----------



## NewBeginning

SCgirl said:


> My temp's been going down the last 2 days as well (also lowest since bfp), and my cramping has greatly subsided. Boobs still hurt like hell though. I know it's not any help, but you've got someone in a similar spot!

Thanks, it's nice to know I'm not alone :) 



Soanxious said:


> Apparently symptoms come and go when hormones increase etc.. hopefully its just that. x
> 
> My daughter had a baby last yr and she said she had NO symptoms.. no sore breasts no morning sickness.. nothing.. I currently had sore breasts to touch on the sides near armpits. and tired.. thats it really.

I hope that's all it is. I think I need to stop temping, I'm sure it isn't doing me any good.


----------



## Soanxious

I only temped this morning as I was positive it had dropped.. I was shocked to see it still up there... im not temping tomorrow.. if u look at charts pregnant women go up n down.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Evening ladies

I had a sleep & I do feel abit better god damn hormones!!
I never argue with my mum we're normally really close but I think it all just happened on a bad day, I'm so emotional today it's unbelievable my boobs are killing me too & have gone so big, I really don't want to go out & buy any new bras yet but I don't know how long that'll last :-(


----------



## sunshine85

Also every doc I've had said not to temp after pregnancy as it goes all over the place, up and down all around.

Soanxious, hurry up and prescribe what? I haven't seen a perinatologist or rheumatalogist either..

I will keep taking the progesterone/baby aspirin even tho no clotting disorders detected and progesterone level is 58.8 but aftee recurrent miscarriages I am trying everything.

Hope they can get me into to see a rheumatologist. 

I did test positive for ANA's and my sjorgens syndrome was high....I googled sjorgens but too much info dammit lol


----------



## MissyX90

Is it possible to be dated further the ur lmp ?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi dawn and welcome to the group!! :)

I agree symptoms definitely come and go, yesterday my sickness wasn't too bad but today it's been awful, and my sore boobs have disappeared now. 

Mrs - I'm glad your feeling a bit better, I've had a sleep too as my sickness was terrible and I felt exhausted, I've just woke up I hope I sleep tonight :haha:
Have you spoke with your mum since? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

MissyX90 said:


> Is it possible to be dated further the ur lmp ?

Yes it is, if you ovulate early, I ovulate really early around several days after AF finishes but for now I'm sticking with my LMP until I get a scan :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Missy... Just read your question again, do you mean further in front or behind?


----------



## MissyX90

Mummy to be x said:


> Missy... Just read your question again, do you mean further in front or behind?

I mean like I'm 4 weeks 4 days and I asked my doctor why she wanted me to have a scan so early and she said she thinks I'm further along than I think .. But I know I'm not lol so was wondering if at ur scan even when you know when ur last period was is it possible to measure a few days ahead or even a week


----------



## Mummy to be x

MissyX90 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Missy... Just read your question again, do you mean further in front or behind?
> 
> I mean like I'm 4 weeks 4 days and I asked my doctor why she wanted me to have a scan so early and she said she thinks I'm further along than I think .. But I know I'm not lol so was wondering if at ur scan even when you know when ur last period was is it possible to measure a few days ahead or even a weekClick to expand...

I think it is if you ovulate early, I could be wrong though.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi dawn and welcome to the group!! :)
> 
> I agree symptoms definitely come and go, yesterday my sickness wasn't too bad but today it's been awful, and my sore boobs have disappeared now.
> 
> Mrs - I'm glad your feeling a bit better, I've had a sleep too as my sickness was terrible and I felt exhausted, I've just woke up I hope I sleep tonight :haha:
> Have you spoke with your mum since? X

I have spoke to her & I've told her that she's got to stop caring what my sister thinks it's me that's pregnant but all she's been bothered about since I found out is what my sisters opinion will be, quite frankly I don't care what her opinion is but my mum knows what she's like for getting in moods over the slightest thing & doesn't want to upset her, I think I've finally got it in her head how pissed off I am about it all, like I said I probably reacted worse then I normally would as my hormones are all over the place but it needed to be said & it would've been said eventually anyway x


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi dawn and welcome to the group!! :)
> 
> I agree symptoms definitely come and go, yesterday my sickness wasn't too bad but today it's been awful, and my sore boobs have disappeared now.
> 
> Mrs - I'm glad your feeling a bit better, I've had a sleep too as my sickness was terrible and I felt exhausted, I've just woke up I hope I sleep tonight :haha:
> Have you spoke with your mum since? X
> 
> I have spoke to her & I've told her that she's got to stop caring what my sister thinks it's me that's pregnant but all she's been bothered about since I found out is what my sisters opinion will be, quite frankly I don't care what her opinion is but my mum knows what she's like for getting in moods over the slightest thing & doesn't want to upset her, I think I've finally got it in her head how pissed off I am about it all, like I said I probably reacted worse then I normally would as my hormones are all over the place but it needed to be said & it would've been said eventually anyway xClick to expand...

At least you've said it now and fx that things change. Xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi guys...I am so confused! They want me to get a transvaginal ultrasound already next week!! I'll only be 6+3. Maybe its because I had some spotting and my cycles were so weird and long that they want to get an idea of how far along I am. I'm worried we won't b able to see a heartbeat:-/


----------



## MissyX90

Mummy to be x said:


> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Missy... Just read your question again, do you mean further in front or behind?
> 
> I mean like I'm 4 weeks 4 days and I asked my doctor why she wanted me to have a scan so early and she said she thinks I'm further along than I think .. But I know I'm not lol so was wondering if at ur scan even when you know when ur last period was is it possible to measure a few days ahead or even a weekClick to expand...
> 
> I think it is if you ovulate early, I could be wrong though.Click to expand...

Well I ovulated on the 23 rd going by my opk she kept asking about my last period as well and saying I could have gotten pregnant last month but I'd a scan on the 15th of April to look at my ovarys which was day 4 of my af .. Wish she would leave me alone she keeps stressing me out she asked me today if I'd had my scan yet :/ I was like no I booked it for 6 weeks 2 days as I don't want it too early and stress myself out


----------



## xMissxZoiex

mrsstrezy said:


> Hi guys...I am so confused! They want me to get a transvaginal ultrasound already next week!! I'll only be 6+3. Maybe its because I had some spotting and my cycles were so weird and long that they want to get an idea of how far along I am. I'm worried we won't b able to see a heartbeat:-/

I had a scan at 6+3 with my last pregnancy and saw a very clear heartbeat :)


----------



## MissyX90

xMissxZoiex said:


> mrsstrezy said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys...I am so confused! They want me to get a transvaginal ultrasound already next week!! I'll only be 6+3. Maybe its because I had some spotting and my cycles were so weird and long that they want to get an idea of how far along I am. I'm worried we won't b able to see a heartbeat:-/
> 
> I had a scan at 6+3 with my last pregnancy and saw a very clear heartbeat :)Click to expand...

Good to hear I'll be 6 weeks 2 days at my first and I've been scared I won't see anything


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I can post the scan picture of you want an idea of what we saw x


----------



## MissyX90

xMissxZoiex said:


> I can post the scan picture of you want an idea of what we saw x

I'd love to see :) I found my sons at 6 weeks and wee saw the heart beat thought I was further on but it says 6 on the scan


----------



## xMissxZoiex

This was mine at 6 weeks 3 days my last pregnancy.

Spoiler
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/IMG_20131110_135822.jpg


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrsstrezy said:


> Hi guys...I am so confused! They want me to get a transvaginal ultrasound already next week!! I'll only be 6+3. Maybe its because I had some spotting and my cycles were so weird and long that they want to get an idea of how far along I am. I'm worried we won't b able to see a heartbeat:-/

In my last pregnancy we had a private scan at exactly 6 week 3 days and we saw the hb :)


----------



## Hanterrii

MissyX90 said:


> Anyone else continued peeing on sticks after the got a bfp I can't help it as mine were so faint finally got one I'm happy with I think this ttc and bfp stuff makes us all a little crazy lol or is it just me ....:wacko:
> 
> View attachment 764687

I am too I've took so many tests :) this is today's test at 18dpo with a very diluted wee so I'm very pleased I got my :bfp: at 11dpo xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG so much to catch up on!!



LimitedMommy said:


> Hi My EDD is January 14th for now till I have my first u/s on May 27th It may change a little, depends on when my Dr wants to go by. My LMP was April 6th but I according to FF I O'd on April 23rd. So today is 20 dpo for me :) This will be our 3rd hoping for a boy we have 2 sweet girls. But really healthy is all I pray for!




sunshine2014 said:


> Hi ladies!! Just got my positive today! SO excited and still in a bit of shock. I'm due around January 20, and would love to be in this group so we can follow and support each other :)




jsmom88 said:


> Hi ladies! My edd is January 22 2015!! I was worried about my hcg levels but i found out that they tripled from two days ago!! I'm very excited!




Barbieann1123 said:


> hi ladies! Wanted to join in. EDD is Jan 18th as of right now! Had a m/c in Jan so hoping for a stick bean!!




Dawnyybus said:


> Hello
> 
> I just joined the forum and am very nervous.
> Im 23 and this is my first pregnancy.
> I found out I'm pregnant a couple of days ago and have been freaking out a lot, I thought I would only be a couple of weeks, but according to the midwife I'm about 6 weeks so bub (we nicknamed, because we don't want anyone to know yet) is due about 12th January...
> 
> The nurse has given me folic acid and I have taken books out of the library but am still very overwhelmed, hope you all might be able to calm me down.
> 
> I'm still trying to work out what all the abbreviations mean. Lol.
> 
> Dawn x




wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies!! First off, congrats to all! May I join this group? I got my BFP on a Clear Blue Digital on Mother's Day and I am due on January 15th! Haven't had too many symptoms other than light cramping, one bad spell of nausea (a day before my BFP), and breast tenderness. My first OB apt is on June 19th when I'll be 10 weeks - I hope time goes quickly.... FX!

Welcome to the group ladies and huge congrats to you all! :flower::happydance:



Tui said:


> Had a surprise job interview this morning. Should find out in a couple of hours. Hope I get brownie points for driving to the city at 1.5 hours notice!

Good luck Tui, hope you hear back with good news soon :)



Tui said:


> Yay I'm an apple seed, so excited :haha:

LOVE it when the tickers change and move up! :dance:



Soanxious said:


> I wish I could just STOP POAS!
> 
> top today smu 2 hour hold hardly any wee in cup. bottom yesterday
> 
> Darkest I got in my pregnancies... but thinking it may still end in chemical as not that strong xxxx
> 
> has anyone else here had tests like this? its fighting..but its not dark enough is it? :cry: other peoples are darker.. :(

Looks like a fab progression to me hun :hugs: try not to compare your tests to anyone else's (hard I know!), as long as yours are progressing every 48hrs that's all that matters :)



sunshine85 said:


> So update girls..
> 
> I couldn't bear waiting until Tuesday for a scan so my ob told me to come right on in today.
> 
> Monday I was at ER and they said I was 6 weeks and no hb so to basically prepare for miscarriage
> 
> 
> Today the u/s tech measured me at 5w6day and said according to my lmp I am supposed to be 5w2days so I am good. Also she saw the flickering of a hb! I still cannot believe it of course but this has put my mind a bit at ease. I think God is telling me to relax and stuff.
> 
> I want to jump with joy but don't wanna jinx myself. Anyway thought I'd share this update.
> 
> 
> Fx for all our sticky beans :hugs:

Fantastic! Please tell me you've told DH now!? :haha:




NewBeginning said:


> I'm having a really scary day today. From reading the boards I know it's normal but I can't shake it. First, I noticed my temp dropped a bit (yea, I'm still temping :blush: ) Lowest it's been since I first got my bfp. Then I noticed my nipples don't feel as sore today. I haven't had any other symptoms really, so now that it's gone and my temp is lower I'm freaking out :shrug: :wacko: Ughhh... I keep worrying I'm going to mc :cry:

Put the thermometer away! I'm not chastising you, as I'm just as bad.... OH had to take mine away from me yesterday :rofl: mine started dipping too, but I don't think you're supposed to continue charting this far into a pregnancy and as long as you're over the cover line I'm sure it's absolutely fine anyway :hugs:



MissyX90 said:


> Is it possible to be dated further the ur lmp ?

Yes, if your cycles are shorter than the average 28days :)



mrsstrezy said:


> Hi guys...I am so confused! They want me to get a transvaginal ultrasound already next week!! I'll only be 6+3. Maybe its because I had some spotting and my cycles were so weird and long that they want to get an idea of how far along I am. I'm worried we won't b able to see a heartbeat:-/

I'm sure you will hun :hugs: and a transvag scan are the best for this early on so you'll get a much clearer picture of your bean :)

Phew all caught up! Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's a mission just to acknowledge new joiners and get the EDD list updated at the minute! Can't believe we are getting edd's for the last week of January now :D so amazing!

My only symptom is still exhaustion, I'm really struggling with it :sleep: my eyelids constantly feel heavy and I just feel heavy and blahhhh! Not the easiest when you have two crazy toddlers craving your attention all day long! Roll on second tri :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo look at all these early scans <3 

I cant remember who asked now but yeah even if you know when you o'd you can measure a few days out at your scan. xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you lolly... I know.. I shouldnt be checking other tests.. but its a habit :( just want a nice strong line.. but the smu was a forced tiny bit of urine.. hoping that was the reason x

Lovely symptoms the tiredness :) I have just had a 2 hour nap myself.. I was falling asleep driving home lol. so climbed into bed and fell asleep :)

If your tired with toddlers now what are you gonna be like with another waking all hours? lol your brave ;) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, hope you all are doing well! I felt really sick this morning.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I would love to be feeling that sick x


----------



## mrsstrezy

Thanks for all the reassurance ladies:) I'm feeling a little better about it now. Just thought it was way too early.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

My sickness lasts until about 10am & then I'm starving all day!!
It's so warm here today I'm seriously having hot flushes, trying to hide a bump, huge boobs, hormones & swollen feet is no fun in this heat!! At least in summer people will know so I can get away with being a hot sweaty mess!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Soanxious said:


> Oh I would love to be feeling that sick x

You will soon sweetie <3 then you will hate it lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> My sickness lasts until about 10am & then I'm starving all day!!
> It's so warm here today I'm seriously having hot flushes, trying to hide a bump, huge boobs, hormones & swollen feet is no fun in this heat!! At least in summer people will know so I can get away with being a hot sweaty mess!!

:rofl: I'm dreading the heat in summer with a big bump


----------



## SMandel22

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, hope you all are doing well! I felt really sick this morning.

My MS today is the worst it's been so far. No vomiting or anything. But I get these terrible waves of nausea. It seems to be worse in the morning/early afternoon. I tend to get it when either I'm hungry or have eaten too much. And I'm ALWAYS hungry. :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

SMandel22 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope you all are doing well! I felt really sick this morning.
> 
> My MS today is the worst it's been so far. No vomiting or anything. But I get these terrible waves of nausea. It seems to be worse in the morning/early afternoon. I tend to get it when either I'm hungry or have eaten too much. And I'm ALWAYS hungry. :haha:Click to expand...

SNAP! could of written that myself.


----------



## Kiwiberry

SMandel22 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope you all are doing well! I felt really sick this morning.
> 
> My MS today is the worst it's been so far. No vomiting or anything. But I get these terrible waves of nausea. It seems to be worse in the morning/early afternoon. I tend to get it when either I'm hungry or have eaten too much. And I'm ALWAYS hungry. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL yup sounds exactly like me. It woke me up this morning.


----------



## SMandel22

Mummy to be x said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope you all are doing well! I felt really sick this morning.
> 
> My MS today is the worst it's been so far. No vomiting or anything. But I get these terrible waves of nausea. It seems to be worse in the morning/early afternoon. I tend to get it when either I'm hungry or have eaten too much. And I'm ALWAYS hungry. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> SNAP! could of written that myself.Click to expand...

Glad to hear I'm not the only one!!



Kiwiberry said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope you all are doing well! I felt really sick this morning.
> 
> My MS today is the worst it's been so far. No vomiting or anything. But I get these terrible waves of nausea. It seems to be worse in the morning/early afternoon. I tend to get it when either I'm hungry or have eaten too much. And I'm ALWAYS hungry. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL yup sounds exactly like me. It woke me up this morning.Click to expand...

Lol, I wake up sooooooo hungry!! If I don't snack right before I go to bed, I'm screwed in the morning.


----------



## Tui

sunshine85 said:


> So update girls..
> 
> I couldn't bear waiting until Tuesday for a scan so my ob told me to come right on in today.
> 
> Monday I was at ER and they said I was 6 weeks and no hb so to basically prepare for miscarriage
> 
> 
> Today the u/s tech measured me at 5w6day and said according to my lmp I am supposed to be 5w2days so I am good. Also she saw the flickering of a hb! I still cannot believe it of course but this has put my mind a bit at ease. I think God is telling me to relax and stuff.
> 
> I want to jump with joy but don't wanna jinx myself. Anyway thought I'd share this update.
> 
> 
> Fx for all our sticky beans :hugs:

Yay, so pleased for you. Now relax :hugs:



wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies!! First off, congrats to all! May I join this group? I got my BFP on a Clear Blue Digital on Mother's Day and I am due on January 15th! Haven't had too many symptoms other than light cramping, one bad spell of nausea (a day before my BFP), and breast tenderness. My first OB apt is on June 19th when I'll be 10 weeks - I hope time goes quickly.... FX!

:happydance: Welcome and congratulations :hugs:



Soanxious said:


> aww it will be even more detailed.. can't wait to see that one.. love the Hi mum and dad lol x
> 
> Hunt the person down that gave you negative news and ram a copy in their face and tell them to go get more training... ;)
> 
> I feel sorry for everyone having to experience that x

:haha: remind me not to get on your bad side !


Dawnyybus said:


> Hello
> 
> I just joined the forum and am very nervous.
> Im 23 and this is my first pregnancy.
> I found out I'm pregnant a couple of days ago and have been freaking out a lot, I thought I would only be a couple of weeks, but according to the midwife I'm about 6 weeks so bub (we nicknamed, because we don't want anyone to know yet) is due about 12th January...
> 
> The nurse has given me folic acid and I have taken books out of the library but am still very overwhelmed, hope you all might be able to calm me down.
> 
> I'm still trying to work out what all the abbreviations mean. Lol.
> 
> Dawn x

Welcome honey, relax and enjoy it if you can. 



Mummy to be x said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> My sickness lasts until about 10am & then I'm starving all day!!
> It's so warm here today I'm seriously having hot flushes, trying to hide a bump, huge boobs, hormones & swollen feet is no fun in this heat!! At least in summer people will know so I can get away with being a hot sweaty mess!!
> 
> :rofl: I'm dreading the heat in summer with a big bumpClick to expand...

My third trimester is going to be in the hottest time here. Well at least I'll get a brown belly :haha: thank goodness we have a pool. Although not sure how I'm going to get in and out of it when that fat :dohh:


----------



## sunshine85

np calles and I've got a uti dammit...uff gotta start my amox/clav this evening....can this harm the baby? I just saw the little bean and some flickering and don't want to lose this.

I just finished antibiotic cream for a yeast infection..dayumm I am all fu*&%ed up haha


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Aww gutted :-( I bought myself a treat to eat when I'd put the boys in bed & while hubby's away, I don't do it often but I thought why not I'm allowed to eat chocolate without feeling guilty now :winkwink: just opened them & this is what I got :-(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Tui I'm so jealous of you! Wish we had a pool, I suffer with swollen feet anyway when the weathers not freezing (still have to wear flip flops upto November!) could really do with a pool to sit soaking my feet in x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

How we all doing ladies? We didn't go and see a car today (OH was a bit rough from drinking last night lol) but he is going to ring around tomorrow 
Going to bed soon and hope my little man sleeps better!


----------



## Tui

mrs.humphreys said:


> Tui I'm so jealous of you! Wish we had a pool, I suffer with swollen feet anyway when the weathers not freezing (still have to wear flip flops upto November!) could really do with a pool to sit soaking my feet in x

We never meant to get a pool, just fell in love with the house (100 years old) and established garden and it happened to be there. It takes a fair bit of maintenance but it is lovely in the summer. So much warmer here than UK, I got sick of rain and snow living in Yorkshire. Cornwall was good though, had many years of Cornish summers. Still make Cornish Pasties every couple of months :haha:

Maybe you can get a paddling pool for your poorly feet? Good excuse for lots of foot massages from your hubby too.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrs - are those the marvelous mix ups??? I've had them and was disappointed with how little was in the bag!!


----------



## Hellymay83

Evening ladies, 

Welcome all the newbies and hope everyone else is well :flower:

Just a quick hello before I jump in my pit, been as sick as a dog today and my Boobs feel like they've been hit by a bus. Got a cracking sore throat too... Is there anything I cam take for it?


----------



## Tui

Hellymay83 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Welcome all the newbies and hope everyone else is well :flower:
> 
> Just a quick hello before I jump in my pit, been as sick as a dog today and my Boobs feel like they've been hit by a bus. Got a cracking sore throat too... Is there anything I cam take for it?

I used to gargle with soluble aspirin for a sore throat, spit don't swallow. It really works. Seeing as girls take baby aspirin right through the first trimester, the little bit you absorb won't hurt.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Glad your symptoms are back Helly! :happydance:


----------



## cheezytrish

Tui said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Tui I'm so jealous of you! Wish we had a pool, I suffer with swollen feet anyway when the weathers not freezing (still have to wear flip flops upto November!) could really do with a pool to sit soaking my feet in x
> 
> We never meant to get a pool, just fell in love with the house (100 years old) and established garden and it happened to be there. It takes a fair bit of maintenance but it is lovely in the summer. So much warmer here than UK, I got sick of rain and snow living in Yorkshire. Cornwall was good though, had many years of Cornish summers. Still make Cornish Pasties every couple of months :haha:
> 
> Maybe you can get a paddling pool for your poorly feet? Good excuse for lots of foot massages from your hubby too.Click to expand...

That pool sounds amazing! I can't complain though. I live on a lake, although the ice only came off last weekend. Went for a quick kayak with my mum and when we were done and I was getting out, she started laughing like crazy. When she finally stopped, I asked her what what going on, and she said, "oh, just imagining you trying to get out of the kayak with a huge belly". If I stay sticky, I'll keep you posted on how many times I tip it :D


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> Mrs - are those the marvelous mix ups??? I've had them and was disappointed with how little was in the bag!!

They were! :-( I was not impressed & the chocolate was abit sickly too, I won't be buying them again x


----------



## SCgirl

for those of you who were pregnant before- when did you start getting cravings? my guess is 2nd tri?

i'm worried about how those will be- because i crave foods pretty bad as it is (one of those things that usually changes with my cycle). Right now all I want is pizza. not just any pizza- greasy pizza that you have to fold in half or eat with a fork / knife.... (but if I eat that now, I'll be suffering in a few hours- I get horrible heartburn early pregnancy. and gas and bloating. sigh.)

god help my husband (and me) if this bean sticks a few more months, and I find out what real cravings are! :haha:


----------



## Tui

Oh, just a note on the attention span of the male species.... when we first moved into this house (last sept) DH said " right love I'll take care of the pool " meaning the cleaning, chlorine balance, ph levels, filter time etc. Well its not easy to balance a pool and everyone has a different way of doing things if you ask, so I left him to it. Two months later when it kept going green he gave up and I took over! I altered a few things and persevered and its fine now. Maybe the chemistry degree helped? Trouble is I have to do it all the time now. Cleaning the sides of the pool with a brush might be a tad difficult when I'm front heavy :haha: I nearly fell in last time as it was!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tui said:


> Oh, just a note on the attention span of the male species.... when we first moved into this house (last sept) DH said " right love I'll take care of the pool " meaning the cleaning, chlorine balance, ph levels, filter time etc. Well its not easy to balance a pool and everyone has a different way of doing things if you ask, so I left him to it. Two months later when it kept going green he gave up and I took over! I altered a few things and persevered and its fine now. Maybe the chemistry degree helped? Trouble is I have to do it all the time now. Cleaning the sides of the pool with a brush might be a tad difficult when I'm front heavy :haha: I nearly fell in last time as it was!

:rofl: men!! Useless ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl said:


> for those of you who were pregnant before- when did you start getting cravings? my guess is 2nd tri?
> 
> i'm worried about how those will be- because i crave foods pretty bad as it is (one of those things that usually changes with my cycle). Right now all I want is pizza. not just any pizza- greasy pizza that you have to fold in half or eat with a fork / knife.... (but if I eat that now, I'll be suffering in a few hours- I get horrible heartburn early pregnancy. and gas and bloating. sigh.)
> 
> god help my husband (and me) if this bean sticks a few more months, and I find out what real cravings are! :haha:

With my daughter I didn't crave anything until third tri and all I could think about was mcdonalds x


----------



## SCgirl

i can't complain about men- DH is turning around on his way from work to go try to find a greasy pizza. Not gonna lie- I'm excited. I've been thinking about it all afternoon! (soooo unhealthy. probably gonna have to go on a long walk after!)


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl said:


> i can't complain about men- DH is turning around on his way from work to go try to find a greasy pizza. Not gonna lie- I'm excited. I've been thinking about it all afternoon! (soooo unhealthy. probably gonna have to go on a long walk after!)

Mmmm! Lucky you I'm so jealous! Think I'm going to have to make do with toast


----------



## cheezytrish

Check this out..it gave me a good laugh, plus she's got some excellent advice on how to avoid spending loads on mat. wear.

https://alphamom.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-calendar/week-five/

The bit about bloating & "affectionately rubbing my little gas-baby" was my favourite part :D


----------



## sunshine85

Think I just got my first bout of nausea and vommitting. Cannot even finish the food dh brought home. But it could be the antibiotic too

All i know is i keep gagging


----------



## Maisypie

Hello all, 
Took me awhile to catch up with everything. I have been busy lately, my 13 year old cat has been sick and I finally took her to the vet and they can't figure out what is wrong with her and I am stuck with either paying a ton of money to find out or to just wait and see, any advice?? I have already forked out $300 for blood work to find out nothing. 
On on a plus side my first Dr.'s appointment is tomorrow!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Tui said:


> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies,
> 
> Welcome all the newbies and hope everyone else is well :flower:
> 
> Just a quick hello before I jump in my pit, been as sick as a dog today and my Boobs feel like they've been hit by a bus. Got a cracking sore throat too... Is there anything I cam take for it?
> 
> I used to gargle with soluble aspirin for a sore throat, spit don't swallow. It really works. Seeing as girls take baby aspirin right through the first trimester, the little bit you absorb won't hurt.Click to expand...


I've had a sore throat too the last few days. I've been gargling with warm saltwater. I always took Tylenol with my other pg when I had pain, but I know there are new concerns about it now.


----------



## Seholme

Hello ladies! I've been sick on and off since before my bfp but today I feel good. Boobs are still sore tho! I'm jealous of all of you who get such early scans! Around here we get to hear the heartbeat on a Doppler when it's time but we don't get to see that baby for what seems like forever!!


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm obsessed with this group and reading everyone's symptoms. I don't have any as of yet, it's only been 1 day since my test. But I do feel weird, like my stomach feels fluttery lol, I know that's just psychological. I have my first appt next week for blood work. I can't wait for the u/s though!


----------



## Kiwiberry

sunshine2014 said:


> I'm obsessed with this group and reading everyone's symptoms. I don't have any as of yet, it's only been 1 day since my test. But I do feel weird, like my stomach feels fluttery lol, I know that's just psychological. I have my first appt next week for blood work. I can't wait for the u/s though!

Yay!!! Good luck Sunshine! <3
I get to go in for my first appointment tomorrow (Friday). It is also only the blood test but hopefully they will schedule me for my first scan soon!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Morning everyone. I am soooo tired this morning. Had hardly any sleep last night. Alex fell asleep on the sofa and we went up to bed about 10pm, then he woke when I put him down, fell back to sleep for not even an hour and woke up crying and coughing, which seemed like forever then he tried fighting me until he finally went to sleep on me with me sitting up, for maybe half an hour. We slept with the light on, and I had to keep propping him up on his pillow as he would slide down! 

Anyway, I took my last test this morning at 17dpo, I havent taken one since 14dpo (pm) and there is NO difference!! Gonna get some asda tests this afternoon they seeem to like me better lol.


----------



## Penguin14

Luvspnk31 said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies,
> 
> Welcome all the newbies and hope everyone else is well :flower:
> 
> Just a quick hello before I jump in my pit, been as sick as a dog today and my Boobs feel like they've been hit by a bus. Got a cracking sore throat too... Is there anything I cam take for it?
> 
> I used to gargle with soluble aspirin for a sore throat, spit don't swallow. It really works. Seeing as girls take baby aspirin right through the first trimester, the little bit you absorb won't hurt.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had a sore throat too the last few days. I've been gargling with warm saltwater. I always took Tylenol with my other pg when I had pain, but I know there are new concerns about it now.Click to expand...

Wow been offline for a wk and have to catch up on over 100 pages - this thread moves so fast! 

Welcome to all the new ladies - here's to a H&H 9 months!! And very sorry to hear all the ladies who are having issues - here's hoping everything works out well!! :hugs:

Been travelling with work so am glad to be home now. Especially having to hide the fact that I'm not drinking. How are you ladies today?

My boobs are still killing me & been getting some really bad headaches...but otherwise not too bad

I've been getting a sore throat as well - hoping salt water works too!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Ok so I just had another look and I think todays is a little bit darker but thought it would be darker than it is!
https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20140515_082854_zps1c90a765.jpg


----------



## SCgirl

There's a slight progression there, welshgirl!

I know y'all say to stop temping after a bfp, but i've been unable to break the habit. Took my temp today, and it's still getting lower (and i think it should stay up since i'm on progesterone). So I tested. Again. Today's 22dpo frer didn't look any darker than the 20dpo, which I'm hoping is normal at this point. The cbd went from 2-3 yesterday to my first 3+ this morning, so I hope that's bigger than a temp drop. Also the disappearence of cramps...

(In the pic, top is 20dpo frer, followed by yesterday's cbd, then both of today's 22dpo tests)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Drama queen85

Morning ladies!! Wow this thread moves fast!!! Anyone else feeling massively grumpy at the moment??


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

It's not as good as what I thought it would be. I've ordered some clear blue digital tests to come on Monday or Tuesday. But apparently the tests I've got are 100mui so not as sensitive.

I dont know anything about temping but it's good that the cbd has gone to 3+


----------



## Mummy to be x

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Ok so I just had another look and I think todays is a little bit darker but thought it would be darker than it is!
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20140515_082854_zps1c90a765.jpg

They look great to me! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl said:


> There's a slight progression there, welshgirl!
> 
> I know y'all say to stop temping after a bfp, but i've been unable to break the habit. Took my temp today, and it's still getting lower (and i think it should stay up since i'm on progesterone). So I tested. Again. Today's 22dpo frer didn't look any darker than the 20dpo, which I'm hoping is normal at this point. The cbd went from 2-3 yesterday to my first 3+ this morning, so I hope that's bigger than a temp drop. Also the disappearence of cramps...
> 
> (In the pic, top is 20dpo frer, followed by yesterday's cbd, then both of today's 22dpo tests)

I don't think those frers can get any darker! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> There's a slight progression there, welshgirl!
> 
> I know y'all say to stop temping after a bfp, but i've been unable to break the habit. Took my temp today, and it's still getting lower (and i think it should stay up since i'm on progesterone). So I tested. Again. Today's 22dpo frer didn't look any darker than the 20dpo, which I'm hoping is normal at this point. The cbd went from 2-3 yesterday to my first 3+ this morning, so I hope that's bigger than a temp drop. Also the disappearence of cramps...
> 
> (In the pic, top is 20dpo frer, followed by yesterday's cbd, then both of today's 22dpo tests)
> 
> I don't think those frers can get any darker! XClick to expand...

Those look upside down to me. Is that just me? Mine were much darker with the line on the left than the line on the right. I am confused hehe, could you maybe explain?


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> There's a slight progression there, welshgirl!
> 
> I know y'all say to stop temping after a bfp, but i've been unable to break the habit. Took my temp today, and it's still getting lower (and i think it should stay up since i'm on progesterone). So I tested. Again. Today's 22dpo frer didn't look any darker than the 20dpo, which I'm hoping is normal at this point. The cbd went from 2-3 yesterday to my first 3+ this morning, so I hope that's bigger than a temp drop. Also the disappearence of cramps...
> 
> (In the pic, top is 20dpo frer, followed by yesterday's cbd, then both of today's 22dpo tests)
> 
> I don't think those frers can get any darker! XClick to expand...
> 
> Those look upside down to me. Is that just me? Mine were much darker with the line on the left than the line on the right. I am confused hehe, could you maybe explain?Click to expand...

I'm confused too now, who's tests are you talking about? I want my tests to look like these lol.
if you're talking about my tests, they are the right way around, they are first response but not the early result (OH picked up wrong ones but can't complain he doesnt know the difference) and these aren't as sensitive as FRER, these are like 100miu so less sensitive. 
Sorry if you didnt mean mine but I got confused because SCgirls tests are as you described?


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx

So sorry! :hugs: take care of urself.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx

So so sorry to hear this Hun xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Eight my sickness has kicked in again today & I feel awful :-( my mil is picking the kids up from school from me so I don't have to leave the house I feel so ill.

How are you all feeling today?


----------



## SMandel22

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx

So sorry to hear!!! :hugs:


----------



## SMandel22

mrs.humphreys said:


> Eight my sickness has kicked in again today & I feel awful :-( my mil is picking the kids up from school from me so I don't have to leave the house I feel so ill.
> 
> How are you all feeling today?

Like crap. MS hit me hard last night and it woke me up this morning. I came very close to vomiting this morning. The good news is, it replaced my hunger. So maybe I won't be the size of a house by the end of my first trimester. :haha:


----------



## sunshine85

Feeling soso...boobies hurt.

Last night I threw up but could've been my amox/clav antibiotic.

Going to refill my progesterone today as I missed a dose yesterday, hope it doesn't affect anything.


----------



## Mummy to be x

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx

I'm so so sorry Hun. Take good care of yourself :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm ok today I'm just so tired I've no energy at all I've been in bed most the day. :sleep: I'm feeling nauseas now that I'm hungry but I can't bare anything too much so I'm just going to have toast and crisps :(


----------



## Pix

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx

I'm sorry to hear this. :-( take care of yourself. 

Those progressions look good to me! With my other pregnancies it took forever for mine to get dark. With both kids the hospital tol me I wasn't preggo. But I was. This time? Baby knew what was up. Lol. 

No TEMPING!!! Lol. That is just a hazard to your stressors!!! After my m/c my temps never went above cover line. Ever. (I still don't know how I got preggo this time. I know but it's still a wonder). And at the ER last week my temp was still super low. So I don't think it's a great indicator of well much.


----------



## cheezytrish

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx

I'm so sorry for your loss :( take care and don't give up!


----------



## cheezytrish

This morning was the first time I've ever had that tight or full feeling in my lower abdomen that someone described earlier - that was exciting. Totally exhausted but less nauseous - smandel...I'm going to end up joining you in trying to pull off a house impression - the only thing that staves off the sick is......no surprise.....food!


----------



## Soanxious

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx

Im so sorry to hear this.. hope you take the time you need to recover.. and when ready find the strength to try again. xxx


----------



## Hall Family

Oh my gosh this thread moves at a fast speed :thumb up:

I'm 7 weeks today and boy oh boy wham bam thank you mam my boobies have grown a whole size. Who needs a boob job just get pregnant lol but in saying that wow are they sensitive and full and SORE :( No morning sickness yet thank goodness, feel more quizzy at night time as I did with DD 1. Eating quite a lot and being hit with tiredness. 

Hows everyones symptoms tracking?


----------



## Soanxious

Hi ladies.. still no bleeding.. no more testing for me its too stressful.. so taking it hour by hour day by day...

Symptoms.. constipation - slightly tired - loss of appetite - very slight tender boobs on the side.. that's it.. what symptoms did you ladies have at 4 weeks? xx


----------



## Hall Family

Soanxious said:


> Hi ladies.. still no bleeding.. no more testing for me its too stressful.. so taking it hour by hour day by day...
> 
> Symptoms.. constipation - slightly tired - loss of appetite - very slight tender boobs on the side.. that's it.. what symptoms did you ladies have at 4 weeks? xx

I didn't have a real lot of symptoms then hun. Just my boobs were tender on sides and nipples getting sensitive that gave it away and slightly tired thats all I had. Keeping Fingers x for you :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

cross posts... lol

my nipples may be tender I don't know..I BF my 3 children and I lost feeling in my nipples a few years ago now... even if I try n tickle them I can't feel them so hoping that is why I don't get the sensitive nipples thing...


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies, anyone having trouble sleeping? I toss and turn all night - get hot sweats, and have been sleeping terribly the past few nights (I'm 5 weeks). I had one bout with nausea 2 days before my BFP, and a small one a few minutes ago. Last night my breasts were so sore I couldn't get comfortable, I had to go put on a bra before even trying to fall asleep. Ugh, but in the end all this will be so worth it :)


----------



## amberliam

Hi there :)
I'm due around 16th Jan xx


----------



## Soanxious

I want all the symptoms.. NOW lol


----------



## mrs.humphreys

amberliam said:


> Hi there :)
> I'm due around 16th Jan xx

Welcome & congratulations x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I've had no symptoms yet soanxious. I'm hoping they will kick in soon! I had morning sickness with Alex 2 days after I found out I was pregnant with him but think I was 5 weeks when I found out, this time is a whole week earlier!


----------



## sethsmummy

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx

so so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Well I've not been able to eat much all day :-( so I'm going to try a nice pasta bake & salad with the kids for our tea, hopefully I'll be able to keep it down, I'm starving & have no energy :-(


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrs - I feel the same I'm so hungry but I can't face food, pasta sounds yummy though! I've been in bed asleep for the past hour, thank god for hubby x


----------



## SCgirl

I fell asleep at 6:30pm last night on the couch. Dh woke me up to move to bed at 10pm, and slept again till 4am. Went back to bed 4:30am to 6:30am- I'm just tired all the time! Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Soanxious

Hopefully you will soon Welshgirl to make you feel more pregnant :D x

I used to have massive problems sleeping at night.. now I don't.. I can goto bed at midnight and sleep till 7am and doze odd around 4ish..for an hour.. x


----------



## Soanxious

Ooo anyone got funny TTC stories? new room opened to lift the mood for ttc its here xx https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-things-we-do-ttc-tww-come-join-share-us.html


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.

You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.


----------



## cheezytrish

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

So sorry to hear it :( :nope::hugs:


----------



## cheezytrish

I have an odd question for you all....with your nausea - is it like car sickness, a lump in your stomach, or like a sort of cramp feeling?


----------



## SMandel22

cheezytrish said:


> I have an odd question for you all....with your nausea - is it like car sickness or like a sort of stomach cramp feeling?

For me, car sickness!!


----------



## SMandel22

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

I'm so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

Oh hun.. I am so sorry :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

I'm so sorry Hun take good care if yourself xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

SMandel22 said:


> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> I have an odd question for you all....with your nausea - is it like car sickness or like a sort of stomach cramp feeling?
> 
> For me, car sickness!!Click to expand...

A bit of both for me, I feel worse when I'm hungry but I don't have an appetite, ugh, can't win either way! :dohh:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

I'm so so sorry to here this Hun, take care xx


----------



## NewBeginning

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## wifey2013

cheezytrish said:


> I have an odd question for you all....with your nausea - is it like car sickness, a lump in your stomach, or like a sort of cramp feeling?

For me it's a mix a both.


----------



## wifey2013

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

So sorry for your loss, I know it's hard (has miscarriage two cycles ago). My prayers are with you.


----------



## Dawnyybus

My symptoms are constantly feeling sick, hardly can eat or drink, am so hungry am trying to eat but eurgh :sick: my boobs have really started to hurt since I found out a few days ago, how quickly will they grow?? X


----------



## Luvspnk31

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.


So sorry for you!!! :hugs: praying u get ur rainbow soon!


----------



## Penguin14

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx

So sorry to hear that!! :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

how far gone are the ones without tickers with symptoms? :) x


----------



## Penguin14

amberliam said:


> Hi there :)
> I'm due around 16th Jan xx

Welcome to the group! And congrats on your BFP!:happydance:


----------



## Penguin14

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

So very sorry to hear this - take care of yourself! :hugs::cry:


----------



## Penguin14

cheezytrish said:


> I have an odd question for you all....with your nausea - is it like car sickness, a lump in your stomach, or like a sort of cramp feeling?

Definitely car sickness!


----------



## KrissyKris22

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

soo sorry to hear hun.


----------



## Pix

Just peeking in and saying hello!  

Every time I got morning sickness it was just nausea. Like when you have the flu and need to vomit. Other than that it was just an "off" feeling. 

My 1st scan is tomorrow. Soooooo. Nervous. My bp keeps sky rocketing and putting me on the verge of a panic attack. 

And I can't wear my pants. :-/ I've gained no weight but my pants don't fit. How's this even possible!?!


----------



## Soanxious

Did anyone get a funny sensation in uterus..like a bubble/tight feeling/ pressure at around 4 weeks?


----------



## Tui

Pix said:


> Just peeking in and saying hello!
> 
> Every time I got morning sickness it was just nausea. Like when you have the flu and need to vomit. Other than that it was just an "off" feeling.
> 
> My 1st scan is tomorrow. Soooooo. Nervous. My bp keeps sky rocketing and putting me on the verge of a panic attack.
> 
> And I can't wear my pants. :-/ I've gained no weight but my pants don't fit. How's this even possible!?!

I haven't put on any weight but I look a few months gone most of the day. I seem to have an air baby!


----------



## Tui

Soanxious said:


> Did anyone get a funny sensation in uterus..like a bubble/tight feeling/ pressure at around 4 weeks?

Yes, you may have seen my post about the boulder in the uterus :haha: seems to come and go. Something to do with increased blood flow down there.

Anyone hear a rushing sound in their ears when they lay down?


----------



## Soanxious

I get the woosh woosh woosh to the heartbeat rate in my ears.. is that what you mean?

I could never catch up with all the posts here so done 30 1st pages and then gave up LOL... so glad it is normal.. I was sitting when it started and I felt like I needed to lay down then I was serving supper..and I didn't want to be sat at the table and rushed my food to come lay down.. it seems to of settled now.. my heart was racing.. it's such an odd sensation x


----------



## Soanxious

Pix said:


> Just peeking in and saying hello!
> 
> Every time I got morning sickness it was just nausea. Like when you have the flu and need to vomit. Other than that it was just an "off" feeling.
> 
> My 1st scan is tomorrow. Soooooo. Nervous. My bp keeps sky rocketing and putting me on the verge of a panic attack.
> 
> And I can't wear my pants. :-/ I've gained no weight but my pants don't fit. How's this even possible!?!

Aww it will be fantastic.. fully understand why you are getting worked up tho.. I would be the same... good luck tomorrow.. it will be lovely to see the little heartbeat.. awww x


----------



## Soanxious

Tui said:


> Pix said:
> 
> 
> Just peeking in and saying hello!
> 
> Every time I got morning sickness it was just nausea. Like when you have the flu and need to vomit. Other than that it was just an "off" feeling.
> 
> My 1st scan is tomorrow. Soooooo. Nervous. My bp keeps sky rocketing and putting me on the verge of a panic attack.
> 
> And I can't wear my pants. :-/ I've gained no weight but my pants don't fit. How's this even possible!?!
> 
> I haven't put on any weight but I look a few months gone most of the day. I seem to have an air baby!Click to expand...

I wore a maxi dress today and a friend of mine down the shop said.. oh are you pregnant? I said thats a bloated tummy! cheeky mare haha! I said im constipated 

I wasn't lying.. I am constipated lol


----------



## Maisypie

Had my dr.'s appointment today, everything was fine. I am to get my bloods done and an u/s at around 10-12 weeks. Thus the waiting game begins!


----------



## Soanxious

Excellent Maisy! exciting times.. hope it goes fast for you x


----------



## sunshine85

My nip naps are tender....super emotional...twinges im vajay and lower back..acne...no morning sickness...tired and I am hungry every 2 to 3 hours..

Is having a glass of wine ok? I am paranoid as I don't want anything bad to happen. Dh is taking me to a movie and dinner...you know the movie theaters that serve food and has a bar inside...

P.s. i keep squeezing boobs hoping something will come out lmfao!!


----------



## MissyX90

sunshine85 said:


> My nip naps are tender....super emotional...twinges im vajay and lower back..acne...no morning sickness...tired and I am hungry every 2 to 3 hours..
> 
> Is having a glass of wine ok? I am paranoid as I don't want anything bad to happen. Dh is taking me to a movie and dinner...you know the movie theaters that serve food and has a bar inside...
> 
> P.s. i keep squeezing boobs hoping something will come out lmfao!!


Lol I'm lactating which is super annoying but got all the same symptoms as you


----------



## Shilo

Well my HCG doubled to 227. My progesterone is kind of low at 8 but she said it's okay. I have an ultrasound on Monday at 9:30. If there is anything there then I'll get progesterone supplements and have a repeat ultrasound in a week or two. I'm not getting my hopes up though until I see a baby. So for a crazy rollercoaster timeline:

May 2 - BFP
May 4 - Spotting
May 5 - Beta at 20
May 7 - Beta at 22. Was told to expect miscarriage.
May 9 - Beta at 20.9. Was told 100% miscarriage.
May 11 - Beta at 41. Still thought to be miscarriage.
May 12 - Ultrasound showed nothing other than a very thick uterine lining. Discussed options and scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to make sure the pregnancy wasn't ectopic or in an unknown location.
May 13 - Beta came back at 111. It had almost tripled and my doctors were baffled. No idea what's going on.
May 15 - Beta is at 227.
May 19 - Next ultrasound


----------



## Soanxious

Shilo Wow what a rocky start hun!! what a roller coaster of a ride!

But things are looking up now. more positive. FX all is well. x


----------



## BethanyNBump

I'm due Jan 16th! Hooray!


----------



## sunshine85

So is ok for a glass of wine or nah? Lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Luvspnk31 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.
> 
> 
> So sorry for you!!! :hugs: praying u get ur rainbow soon!Click to expand...

Thank you, we won't be pursuing pregnancy again, I've had 6 pregnancies 5 ended in miscarriage 1 in stillbirth. Me and my husband are going to move away we bought a perfect family house two years ago lots of spare rooms a huge garden but I can't stand to be here in a family house as a couple. We are going to look for a little cottage near the sea and try be happy just the two of us.


----------



## MissyX90

sunshine85 said:


> So is ok for a glass of wine or nah? Lol

I'm not sure about this early but with my son they said 1 was fine at my 20 week scan


----------



## MissyX90

xMissxZoiex said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.
> 
> 
> So sorry for you!!! :hugs: praying u get ur rainbow soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, we won't be pursuing pregnancy again, I've had 6 pregnancies 5 ended in miscarriage 1 in stillbirth. Me and my husband are going to move away we bought a perfect family house two years ago lots of spare rooms a huge garden but I can't stand to be here in a family house as a couple. We are going to look for a little cottage near the sea and try be happy just the two of us.Click to expand...


Have the investigated why ? My mum was the same she had me with fertillity drugs after trying 10 years then said she didn't want to try again and my sister surprised her 6 years later


----------



## cheezytrish

Pix said:


> Just peeking in and saying hello!
> 
> Every time I got morning sickness it was just nausea. Like when you have the flu and need to vomit. Other than that it was just an "off" feeling.
> 
> My 1st scan is tomorrow. Soooooo. Nervous. My bp keeps sky rocketing and putting me on the verge of a panic attack.
> 
> And I can't wear my pants. :-/ I've gained no weight but my pants don't fit. How's this even possible!?!

Im with you on the bloatyness...ugh!


----------



## hopeful2012

I'm so bloated I wore my maternity pants to a conference today. TIM ALERT:anyone else having bad diarrhea. My stomach cramps so bad I think I'm having a miscarriage, but no bleeding-just diarrhea. I have no other symptoms. I sometimes wonder if I'm really pregnant.


----------



## hopeful2012

Oh I'm 6w1d. My ticker is not working.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Had some pink spotting tonight which of course freaks me out, but I'm trying to be calm. I know it's quite common in early pg, even though I've never experienced it except with my mc's. Anyway, found this article that I thought was simple but informative about spotting/ bleeding in pg.


----------



## Tui

My prospective employer has asked me to come in on Monday for a couple of hours, to go through some of the typical work I would be doing. I guess he wants to see if I'm capable? Not been asked to do that before. Bit nervous. As if the interview and the waiting wasn't bad enough, I now have to sound like I know what I'm talking about! Arrrgghhh


----------



## mrsstrezy

So my "morning sickness" hasn't been all too bad. No vomiting, very minor queasy moments, and only one true wave of nausea. Get nasty metal taste in my mouth from time to time...makes me feel gross. I'm finding for the moments I feel "off", I pop a lemon drop and it really helps! I've heard having sour stuff neutralizes the stomach acids. And the boost in blood sugar probably helps too!


----------



## sethsmummy

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

im so so sorry for you loss hun :hugs: :hugs:




Pix said:


> Just peeking in and saying hello!
> 
> Every time I got morning sickness it was just nausea. Like when you have the flu and need to vomit. Other than that it was just an "off" feeling.
> 
> My 1st scan is tomorrow. Soooooo. Nervous. My bp keeps sky rocketing and putting me on the verge of a panic attack.
> 
> And I can't wear my pants. :-/ I've gained no weight but my pants don't fit. How's this even possible!?!

good luck for your first scan :D 




Shilo said:


> Well my HCG doubled to 227. My progesterone is kind of low at 8 but she said it's okay. I have an ultrasound on Monday at 9:30. If there is anything there then I'll get progesterone supplements and have a repeat ultrasound in a week or two. I'm not getting my hopes up though until I see a baby. So for a crazy rollercoaster timeline:
> 
> May 2 - BFP
> May 4 - Spotting
> May 5 - Beta at 20
> May 7 - Beta at 22. Was told to expect miscarriage.
> May 9 - Beta at 20.9. Was told 100% miscarriage.
> May 11 - Beta at 41. Still thought to be miscarriage.
> May 12 - Ultrasound showed nothing other than a very thick uterine lining. Discussed options and scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to make sure the pregnancy wasn't ectopic or in an unknown location.
> May 13 - Beta came back at 111. It had almost tripled and my doctors were baffled. No idea what's going on.
> May 15 - Beta is at 227.
> May 19 - Next ultrasound

wow Shilo.. what a journey! I really hope you get to see a nice healthy little bean at your scan! 



hopeful2012 said:


> I'm so bloated I wore my maternity pants to a conference today. TIM ALERT:anyone else having bad diarrhea. My stomach cramps so bad I think I'm having a miscarriage, but no bleeding-just diarrhea. I have no other symptoms. I sometimes wonder if I'm really pregnant.

I have had diarrhea from word go hun.. its getting rather annoying.. thankfully its passed the stage of stomach cramps and having to run to the toilet.. but i still cant hold it long.. lol dh is getting annoyed as it always seems to happen when he either needs or is on the toiler :rofl: 




Tui said:


> My prospective employer has asked me to come in on Monday for a couple of hours, to go through some of the typical work I would be doing. I guess he wants to see if I'm capable? Not been asked to do that before. Bit nervous. As if the interview and the waiting wasn't bad enough, I now have to sound like I know what I'm talking about! Arrrgghhh

Good luck hun! 


My MS.. seems to be all day sickness but worse night sickness. and OMG someone was cooking chicken last night... and i could smell it through my open bedroom window... i wanted to Vom :sick: Plus i was craving chicken mayo... so had some on baked potatoe.. then felt sick afterwards... so i guess chicken isnt going to like me for the timebeing :dohh:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hello ladies, I had a little scare tonight but it ended up turning out really well in the end. I noticed a tiny bit of spotting, it was pinkish and it only showed up a tiny bit on the toilet paper (not in my pantyliner which I wear them every day). Anyway, naturally I got really upset. So I first started with my doctor who never returned my call, then I called a few other places and only 1 doctor called me back. When i talked to him on the phone he was really nice at first, he sounded concerned but he also kept sounding like I was doomed. After he found out I was not a patient of his (or rather a patient of the place he works at) he started to act really rude. Saying things like "then why are you calling me then?". It made me so upset that a doctor would be so insensitive to me when I all I wanted was professional advice. He suggested that I not go to the ER since "there is nothing they can do" already dooming me as if im having a miscarriage. Well shortly after I got off the phone with him I decided to go to the ER anyway. Turns out it was a great choice! I am not having a miscarriage after all. I got to see how far along I am and it was around 7 weeks, so right on track! I also got to know that there is a baby, and my little bean has a heartbeat!! The heartbeat was 140. The doctor was a female and she was very nice (in the ER room). She told me that spotting in the first trimester is considered "threatened miscarriage", but that a lot of woman have it and go on to have happy healthy babies! She also was able to do blood work and check my cervix. Everything looked great! It's too bad they could not let me hear anything or see anything since it was the Emergency Room but at least I got to know the numbers when the doctor came in to give me the results. I also found out that I seem to have a weird blood type (O positive). Which I never knew about till just now. Either way, my baby is healthy, I am healthy, and everything seems to be going great! Just thought I would share this wonderful news with you wonderful ladies. xx

Oh and in about 7-8 hours from now I will be at my real doctors appointment and hopefully this time I can see some pictures and get more information on my baby!! <3


----------



## sethsmummy

how rude of the doctor! thats rediculous hun but i am glad everything is ok :hugs:

over here we get told spotting is normal and they wont check unless youv cramps or theres enough blood to soak a panty liner (or they wont at my hospital anyway) xx


----------



## 0203

How scary but I'm glad it worked out well for you kiwi

I had my booking in appointment yesterday :) 5 weeks until next midwife appointment and it seems so far away. I'm really trying hard to persuade husband to let us have a private early scan. 

Still have no pregnancy symptoms but have a rotten cold :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

sethsmummy said:


> how rude of the doctor! thats rediculous hun but i am glad everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> over here we get told spotting is normal and they wont check unless youv cramps or theres enough blood to soak a panty liner (or they wont at my hospital anyway) xx

Thanks so much for the support! :hugs: I am glad they did take me tho and do the ultrasound. I wanted some peace of mind, I was really going crazy.



0203 said:


> How scary but I'm glad it worked out well for you kiwi
> 
> I had my booking in appointment yesterday :) 5 weeks until next midwife appointment and it seems so far away. I'm really trying hard to persuade husband to let us have a private early scan.
> 
> Still have no pregnancy symptoms but have a rotten cold :(

Thanks so much hun :hugs:. Keep bugging your DH to let you have an early scan. At least that way you won't be so stressed out. Just going in to the ER has really relieved a lot of my panic and stress. Even nothing else, that is worth it on its own.


----------



## Soanxious

xMissxZoiex this is so heartbreaking to hear. Im devastated for you. I really hope you take time to grieve and come to the right decision for you. Such a sad time x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning xx
Jeez how fast has this week gone? Can't believe it's been a week since my sons birthday?! & I only have 3 more busy days until my next scan on Monday! Actually the whole of next week is seriously busy for me, scan Monday, nothing Tuesday except shopping & sorting our camping gear out, midwife Wednesday, kids at dentist Thursday & we're going on our little camping holiday on Friday & we get to spend some time with my brother & sister in law & my gorgeous little nephew, hopefully all the next few weeks will go as fast!! Sickness not as bad today which is good as I had it all day yesterday I'm really hoping it's not that bad while we're away.
Anyways how are you all today? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

I am so sorry sweetie. That must be so devastating for you. I only wish that you and your DH can find a nice comfy cottage. I want you two to be happy, god knows you deserve it. I know things will never be the same but I hope they can at least get a bit easier for you.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Shilo - this is good news, I hope everything works out for you xx

Kiwi - how rude of your doctor! That's great news that everything is perfect, I bet your over the moon. I hope you get to see some pics of baby at your next scan :) xx

Mrs - wow you've got such a busy week, the days will definitely be flying by for you, and fx'd that your sickness stays away for your little camping holiday :)

Hope everyone is feeling good this morning/evening/afternoon <3


----------



## Mummy to be x

XMissxzoiex- I'm so sorry to here this, I know things must be so tough right now but I really hope you can find some comfort in your life and I hope you get your beautiful cottage with your hubby. Look after each other and take all the time you need to grieve. Thinking of you Hun and take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Hall Family

Soanxious said:


> how far gone are the ones without tickers with symptoms? :) x

How do you get tickers? Lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Hall Family said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> how far gone are the ones without tickers with symptoms? :) x
> 
> How do you get tickers? LolClick to expand...

just click on someone elses hun and it should take you to the page they were made on xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I'm so sorry to hear that xMissxZoiex, so heartbreaking. So sorry for the other losses too (I'm on my phone and haven't figured out how to do multiple quotes).

Good luck to the ones who have scans on monday :)

Well Alex had a better night last night but still quite snotty. 
I'm going to phone the midwife later this morning to get the ball rolling, I will probably have an appointment in the clinic by my house (probably next week) who will do my weight and height etc and sort my booking in appointment.

Tonight we are going for a meal for OH's cousins birthday and tomorrow we are picking up our new car from blackpool so going to spend the afternoon there  I love blackpool, if it's not too windy might take Alex on the big wheel even though I am such a wimp!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi - how rude of your doctor! That's great news that everything is perfect, I bet your over the moon. I hope you get to see some pics of baby at your next scan :) xx
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good this morning/evening/afternoon <3

Thank you so much! :hugs:
My next appointment is actually in about 6 hours. I know it was originally going to be a blood test but I am hoping I can convince them to do an ultrasound as well!


----------



## Mummy to be x

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that xMissxZoiex, so heartbreaking. So sorry for the other losses too (I'm on my phone and haven't figured out how to do multiple quotes).
> 
> Good luck to the ones who have scans on monday :)
> 
> Well Alex had a better night last night but still quite snotty.
> I'm going to phone the midwife later this morning to get the ball rolling, I will probably have an appointment in the clinic by my house (probably next week) who will do my weight and height etc and sort my booking in appointment.
> 
> Tonight we are going for a meal for OH's cousins birthday and tomorrow we are picking up our new car from blackpool so going to spend the afternoon there  I love blackpool, if it's not too windy might take Alex on the big wheel even though I am such a wimp!!

Oh I love Blackpool too!! I hope the sun comes out for you :)


----------



## Hall Family

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that xMissxZoiex, so heartbreaking. So sorry for the other losses too (I'm on my phone and haven't figured out how to do multiple quotes).
> 
> Good luck to the ones who have scans on monday :)
> 
> Well Alex had a better night last night but still quite snotty.
> I'm going to phone the midwife later this morning to get the ball rolling, I will probably have an appointment in the clinic by my house (probably next week) who will do my weight and height etc and sort my booking in appointment.
> 
> Tonight we are going for a meal for OH's cousins birthday and tomorrow we are picking up our new car from blackpool so going to spend the afternoon there  I love blackpool, if it's not too windy might take Alex on the big wheel even though I am such a wimp!!

Hi Welshgirl :) Congrats and welcome, I haven't said that yet lol
I don't know how to do multiple quotes either and I am on the computer. I am hopeless at this haha! Have a fabulous little trip :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi - how rude of your doctor! That's great news that everything is perfect, I bet your over the moon. I hope you get to see some pics of baby at your next scan :) xx
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good this morning/evening/afternoon <3
> 
> Thank you so much! :hugs:
> My next appointment is actually in about 6 hours. I know it was originally going to be a blood test but I am hoping I can convince them to do an ultrasound as well!Click to expand...

Hope you get your ultrasound I will be looking out for your pics ;)


----------



## Kiwiberry

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that xMissxZoiex, so heartbreaking. So sorry for the other losses too (I'm on my phone and haven't figured out how to do multiple quotes).
> 
> Good luck to the ones who have scans on monday :)
> 
> Well Alex had a better night last night but still quite snotty.
> I'm going to phone the midwife later this morning to get the ball rolling, I will probably have an appointment in the clinic by my house (probably next week) who will do my weight and height etc and sort my booking in appointment.
> 
> Tonight we are going for a meal for OH's cousins birthday and tomorrow we are picking up our new car from blackpool so going to spend the afternoon there  I love blackpool, if it's not too windy might take Alex on the big wheel even though I am such a wimp!!

That sounds like a fun day! I am going in for my appointment at 9am EST, then after that I am going out to eat with DH and his mama. We are going to this smoke bbq place (southern pork bbq). It is going to be so yummy!! My mouth is watering thinking about it lol. After that, DH's mom and me are going to go get a pedicure! I think I might get a light rose pink color this time.


----------



## Hall Family

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi - how rude of your doctor! That's great news that everything is perfect, I bet your over the moon. I hope you get to see some pics of baby at your next scan :) xx
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good this morning/evening/afternoon <3
> 
> Thank you so much! :hugs:
> My next appointment is actually in about 6 hours. I know it was originally going to be a blood test but I am hoping I can convince them to do an ultrasound as well!Click to expand...

I hope your appointment goes well :) it may be to early for them to see anything on ultrasound hun but fingers x. I was 6w3d when I had mine and they saw nothing but the sack so they had me to an internal one and there was little bump and the heart beating it was amazing. Small but amazing :) Maybe ask them for an internal one :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hall Family said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi - how rude of your doctor! That's great news that everything is perfect, I bet your over the moon. I hope you get to see some pics of baby at your next scan :) xx
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling good this morning/evening/afternoon <3
> 
> Thank you so much! :hugs:
> My next appointment is actually in about 6 hours. I know it was originally going to be a blood test but I am hoping I can convince them to do an ultrasound as well!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your appointment goes well :) it may be to early for them to see anything on ultrasound hun but fingers x. I was 6w3d when I had mine and they saw nothing but the sack so they had me to an internal one and there was little bump and the heart beating it was amazing. Small but amazing :) Maybe ask them for an internal one :)Click to expand...

I am hoping they will at least let me hear the heart :). I did not get to when I was in the ER and it really made me sad. I will probably set another appointment for a couple more weeks out. 



Mummy to be x said:


> Hope you get your ultrasound I will be looking out for your pics ;)

You ladies are so amazing! :hugs: <3
First thing I am going to do when I get home is update you wonderful ladies on anything I can! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow I'm really going to have to hire an assisantt to keep up and update this thread for me when I have busy days!!

So anxious - Strangely, I'm finding this exhaustion so much harder to deal with than newborn, sleepless nights exhaustion! Dunno if the difference of actually having a baby to keep my eye on constantly and who's cluster feeding for the majority of the day is something to do with it or not! I'll manage either way. Getting an old hand at this baby business now ;)



SCgirl said:


> for those of you who were pregnant before- when did you start getting cravings? my guess is 2nd tri?
> 
> i'm worried about how those will be- because i crave foods pretty bad as it is (one of those things that usually changes with my cycle). Right now all I want is pizza. not just any pizza- greasy pizza that you have to fold in half or eat with a fork / knife.... (but if I eat that now, I'll be suffering in a few hours- I get horrible heartburn early pregnancy. and gas and bloating. sigh.)
> 
> god help my husband (and me) if this bean sticks a few more months, and I find out what real cravings are! :haha:

I got cravings around the beginning of second tri I think with both daughters. Luckily it was only ever ice, bottled water and a wedge of lemon to go with! I've already started salivating over the idea of drinking that all though, so maybe I, getting the same craving and it's coming earlier this time!? 



youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies! My little baby grew wings on Monday. Xx

So sorry to hear this hun :hugs: take care of yourself xx



amberliam said:


> Hi there :)
> I'm due around 16th Jan xx

Welcome and congrats! :happydance:



xMissxZoiex said:


> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.

I'm so sorry Miss Zoie :( I hope you get a bfp soon xx



Pix said:


> Just peeking in and saying hello!
> 
> Every time I got morning sickness it was just nausea. Like when you have the flu and need to vomit. Other than that it was just an "off" feeling.
> 
> My 1st scan is tomorrow. Soooooo. Nervous. My bp keeps sky rocketing and putting me on the verge of a panic attack.
> 
> And I can't wear my pants. :-/ I've gained no weight but my pants don't fit. How's this even possible!?!

I've downgraded to stretchy leggings now, the bloat that's going on is just ridiculous!



Maisypie said:


> Had my dr.'s appointment today, everything was fine. I am to get my bloods done and an u/s at around 10-12 weeks. Thus the waiting game begins!

Roll on Thursday! :dance:



Shilo said:


> Well my HCG doubled to 227. My progesterone is kind of low at 8 but she said it's okay. I have an ultrasound on Monday at 9:30. If there is anything there then I'll get progesterone supplements and have a repeat ultrasound in a week or two. I'm not getting my hopes up though until I see a baby. So for a crazy rollercoaster timeline:
> 
> May 2 - BFP
> May 4 - Spotting
> May 5 - Beta at 20
> May 7 - Beta at 22. Was told to expect miscarriage.
> May 9 - Beta at 20.9. Was told 100% miscarriage.
> May 11 - Beta at 41. Still thought to be miscarriage.
> May 12 - Ultrasound showed nothing other than a very thick uterine lining. Discussed options and scheduled a uterine lining biopsy to make sure the pregnancy wasn't ectopic or in an unknown location.
> May 13 - Beta came back at 111. It had almost tripled and my doctors were baffled. No idea what's going on.
> May 15 - Beta is at 227.
> May 19 - Next ultrasound

Wow Shilo, what a roller coaster indeed :hugs: I still have everything crossed that your bean is a fighter and is holding on to stay x



BethanyNBump said:


> I'm due Jan 16th! Hooray!

Welcome and congrats! :yipee:



hopeful2012 said:


> I'm so bloated I wore my maternity pants to a conference today. TIM ALERT:anyone else having bad diarrhea. My stomach cramps so bad I think I'm having a miscarriage, but no bleeding-just diarrhea. I have no other symptoms. I sometimes wonder if I'm really pregnant.

I go from struggling with bowel movements to having to rush off to the loo at a seconds notice :blush: no idea what's going on with my body!



Kiwiberry said:


> Hello ladies, I had a little scare tonight but it ended up turning out really well in the end. I noticed a tiny bit of spotting, it was pinkish and it only showed up a tiny bit on the toilet paper (not in my pantyliner which I wear them every day). Anyway, naturally I got really upset. So I first started with my doctor who never returned my call, then I called a few other places and only 1 doctor called me back. When i talked to him on the phone he was really nice at first, he sounded concerned but he also kept sounding like I was doomed. After he found out I was not a patient of his (or rather a patient of the place he works at) he started to act really rude. Saying things like "then why are you calling me then?". It made me so upset that a doctor would be so insensitive to me when I all I wanted was professional advice. He suggested that I not go to the ER since "there is nothing they can do" already dooming me as if im having a miscarriage. Well shortly after I got off the phone with him I decided to go to the ER anyway. Turns out it was a great choice! I am not having a miscarriage after all. I got to see how far along I am and it was around 7 weeks, so right on track! I also got to know that there is a baby, and my little bean has a heartbeat!! The heartbeat was 140. The doctor was a female and she was very nice (in the ER room). She told me that spotting in the first trimester is considered "threatened miscarriage", but that a lot of woman have it and go on to have happy healthy babies! She also was able to do blood work and check my cervix. Everything looked great! It's too bad they could not let me hear anything or see anything since it was the Emergency Room but at least I got to know the numbers when the doctor came in to give me the results. I also found out that I seem to have a weird blood type (O positive). Which I never knew about till just now. Either way, my baby is healthy, I am healthy, and everything seems to be going great! Just thought I would share this wonderful news with you wonderful ladies. xx
> 
> Oh and in about 7-8 hours from now I will be at my real doctors appointment and hopefully this time I can see some pictures and get more information on my baby!! <3

OMG kiwi, how rude of that doctor. That's totally disgusting, I hope you can put in some sort of complaint about his terrible attitude. I guess you get rude and awful doctors everywhere but here in the UK our health care is automatically free (paid by worker's taxes) so I'd hit the roof if any doctor spoke to me like that, all because he personally wasn't getting my money direct! It makes you wonder how some of these arseholes decided to get into this profession to start off with :wacko: anyway, I'm so glad all is well with your little bean :hugs: x



0203 said:


> How scary but I'm glad it worked out well for you kiwi
> 
> I had my booking in appointment yesterday :) 5 weeks until next midwife appointment and it seems so far away. I'm really trying hard to persuade husband to let us have a private early scan.
> 
> Still have no pregnancy symptoms but have a rotten cold :(

Rotten colds are a great pregnancy symptom! Ok they're not actually great to have :lol: but it's still a symptom, take it!



Hall Family said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> how far gone are the ones without tickers with symptoms? :) x
> 
> How do you get tickers? LolClick to expand...

Click on a ticker and it'll redirect you to the site to make your own :) pop in your EDD, it'll give you the link to your personal one to put in your BnB signature (you want to choose the UBB code :thumbup:).

Sorry if I missed anyone again :dohh: catching up on nearly 13 pages is not easy!


----------



## Kiwiberry

@Lolly, thanks so much hun! :hugs: I was wondering the same thing after I got off the phone with him. I was so upset and focused on my little bean that I did not act like I normally would have and told him off for being such an ass.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Mummy to be x said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that xMissxZoiex, so heartbreaking. So sorry for the other losses too (I'm on my phone and haven't figured out how to do multiple quotes).
> 
> Good luck to the ones who have scans on monday :)
> 
> Well Alex had a better night last night but still quite snotty.
> I'm going to phone the midwife later this morning to get the ball rolling, I will probably have an appointment in the clinic by my house (probably next week) who will do my weight and height etc and sort my booking in appointment.
> 
> Tonight we are going for a meal for OH's cousins birthday and tomorrow we are picking up our new car from blackpool so going to spend the afternoon there  I love blackpool, if it's not too windy might take Alex on the big wheel even though I am such a wimp!!
> 
> Oh I love Blackpool too!! I hope the sun comes out for you :)Click to expand...

Me too  my dad said it's meant to be nice at the weekend so fingers crossed. We haven't been since we've had Alex and I miss it, it's where me and OH got engaged, he proposed up the tower...on the glass floor! Yikes lol.



Kiwiberry said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that xMissxZoiex, so heartbreaking. So sorry for the other losses too (I'm on my phone and haven't figured out how to do multiple quotes).
> 
> Good luck to the ones who have scans on monday :)
> 
> Well Alex had a better night last night but still quite snotty.
> I'm going to phone the midwife later this morning to get the ball rolling, I will probably have an appointment in the clinic by my house (probably next week) who will do my weight and height etc and sort my booking in appointment.
> 
> Tonight we are going for a meal for OH's cousins birthday and tomorrow we are picking up our new car from blackpool so going to spend the afternoon there  I love blackpool, if it's not too windy might take Alex on the big wheel even though I am such a wimp!!
> 
> That sounds like a fun day! I am going in for my appointment at 9am EST, then after that I am going out to eat with DH and his mama. We are going to this smoke bbq place (southern pork bbq). It is going to be so yummy!! My mouth is watering thinking about it lol. After that, DH's mom and me are going to go get a pedicure! I think I might get a light rose pink color this time.Click to expand...

Yours sounds like a nice day too. Ooooh it does sound yummy  
hope your appointment goes well and do update us


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hall Family said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that xMissxZoiex, so heartbreaking. So sorry for the other losses too (I'm on my phone and haven't figured out how to do multiple quotes).
> 
> Good luck to the ones who have scans on monday :)
> 
> Well Alex had a better night last night but still quite snotty.
> I'm going to phone the midwife later this morning to get the ball rolling, I will probably have an appointment in the clinic by my house (probably next week) who will do my weight and height etc and sort my booking in appointment.
> 
> Tonight we are going for a meal for OH's cousins birthday and tomorrow we are picking up our new car from blackpool so going to spend the afternoon there  I love blackpool, if it's not too windy might take Alex on the big wheel even though I am such a wimp!!
> 
> Hi Welshgirl :) Congrats and welcome, I haven't said that yet lol
> I don't know how to do multiple quotes either and I am on the computer. I am hopeless at this haha! Have a fabulous little trip :)Click to expand...

Thank you. Well I managed to do 2 quotes on one reply and missed out yours! I'll get there eventually haha. 
We will have a great trip aslong as it's dry lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Multi quotes are simple and would probably really help the thread to stop moving so fast! Click "multi-quote" on each post you want to quote and then when you get to the last post, just click on "reply with quote" and it'll have copied all of them into your reply box :thumbup:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

ttc_lolly said:


> Multi quotes are simple and would probably really help the thread to stop moving so fast! Click "multi-quote" on each post you want to quote and then when you get to the last post, just click on "reply with quote" and it'll have copied all of them into your reply box :thumbup:

Thank you..I wasn't too sure how I did it to be honest I just played around haha


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haha I think that's how we all discover it at first! :lol:

Hope you all have, or have had, a lovely day :) the sun is shining here and I'm in such a good mood. Not only did I win a changing bag this week but I have just won a limited edition hood for my pushchair for dirt cheap on eBay :yipee: I'm sad and love my pushchairs lots so this is big news haha!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I've seen on facebook that it's nice where I live but when I look out the window it's cloudy but maybe because we live up in the hills lol.

I'm planning on Alex having a nap soon so I can have a shower and wash my hair for tonight, or ask my dad to come down to watch him then we will go up there so Alex can play in the garden (OH has half dug our back garden up as there were bricks and all sorts in the grass and tools in the path!)

So I rang the midwife, she was like congratulations do you want to book an appointment (no I just wanted to tell someone lol) anyway, I have an appointment on the 27th at 3:45pm.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Welsh girl - that is so cute of your OH!! I've been up the tower and it's beautiful, although I hate heights!!

Yay for mw appointment!!! :happydance:


----------



## FlatShoes

Ladies, advice or reassurance please! I'm 6 weeks Sunday and have NO symptoms. After mmc in Dec I'm convinced I'm mis carrying again. No bleeding or cramps and strong line on test, am I just being silly?


----------



## Soanxious

Kiwi im glad everything turned out ok.. :D x

Hall exactly as Sethsmummy said.. follow the instructions then copy and past the code into your signature :D

I had broken sleep last night.. kept waking up sweating buckets.. does anyone have that? im dozing back off to sleep now.. lol only been awake 3 hours!!


----------



## Soanxious

flatshoes my daughter was pregnant last yr and made me jealous at the time as she had NO symptoms at all.. None! all the way through pregnancy.. she only knew she was pregnant from getting fatter lol..

I used to be ill from around 6ish weeks... it wasnt until I got pregnant these few times that I have remembered my old symptoms and got new ones.. but in 5 pregnancies since last oct.. I have had diff symptoms with each pregnancy.. so every pregnancy is different.

If you are concerned maybe speak to dr? good luck :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

FlatShoes said:


> Ladies, advice or reassurance please! I'm 6 weeks Sunday and have NO symptoms. After mmc in Dec I'm convinced I'm mis carrying again. No bleeding or cramps and strong line on test, am I just being silly?

It is perfectly natural to worry. I know I do all the time lol. What you could do is try to go in for an early scan. From what I have been reading you can sometimes pick up the heart beat at 5.5 weeks. At least this way you will get some peace of mind. 



Soanxious said:


> Kiwi im glad everything turned out ok.. :D x
> 
> Hall exactly as Sethsmummy said.. follow the instructions then copy and past the code into your signature :D
> 
> I had broken sleep last night.. kept waking up sweating buckets.. does anyone have that? im dozing back off to sleep now.. lol only been awake 3 hours!!

Thanks hun :hugs:
Sorry you are having such trouble sleeping.


----------



## Mummy to be x

FlatShoes said:


> Ladies, advice or reassurance please! I'm 6 weeks Sunday and have NO symptoms. After mmc in Dec I'm convinced I'm mis carrying again. No bleeding or cramps and strong line on test, am I just being silly?

I'm totally with you, although I'm really trying my hardest to stay positive. I had a mmc in march and I'm terrified, although I started with brown spotting last time so I had some indication. But honestly try stay positive or you will drive yourself insane :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Flat shoes, you're not being silly hun. This is an anxious time for all of us :hugs: don't measure your pregnancy on symptoms, or lack thereof, though. Not everyone gets them, some people get them really mildly that they barely notice or some get them later on with a vengeance! Exverything else sounds great so try not to worry :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Soanxious said:


> Kiwi im glad everything turned out ok.. :D x
> 
> Hall exactly as Sethsmummy said.. follow the instructions then copy and past the code into your signature :D
> 
> I had broken sleep last night.. kept waking up sweating buckets.. does anyone have that? im dozing back off to sleep now.. lol only been awake 3 hours!!

I had broken sleep too but not for sweating, for hubby taking up the bed and nicking the covers, in the end I went in with my daughter :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

Haha.. well we woke up this morning and the duvet was upside down and I had the buttons by my face! God knows what I was doing with it in my sleep lol


----------



## Soanxious

Devastated.. just gone to loo and started bleeding :cry: im gonna leave this page.. devastated!!

take care girlies x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Soanxious said:


> Devastated.. just gone to loo and started bleeding :cry: im gonna leave this page.. devastated!!
> 
> take care girlies x

So sorry to hear this hun :(. Is it a lot of blood or just spotting? If it is just spotting you might not be out yet! I really hope that is what it is xx


----------



## Soanxious

it's same way as my other mc..im heartbroken x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Soanxious said:


> it's same way as my other mc..im heartbroken x

Awwww :cry: I am really sorry to hear this. I hope you will be ok sweetie.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Soanxious said:


> Devastated.. just gone to loo and started bleeding :cry: im gonna leave this page.. devastated!!
> 
> take care girlies x

I'm SO sorry :hugs: this is just so unfair, can you go and get checked out? Things could still be ok. I'm praying for you xxx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Soanxious said:


> Devastated.. just gone to loo and started bleeding :cry: im gonna leave this page.. devastated!!
> 
> take care girlies x

I'm so so sorry Hun xx


----------



## Gem13

Hi, I'm due on Jan 1st with baby number 2. Am very excited and can't wait to have the 12 week scan


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gem13 said:


> Hi, I'm due on Jan 1st with baby number 2. Am very excited and can't wait to have the 12 week scan

Congrats sweetie, and welcome to the group! :hugs: <3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies I've just received my dating scan letter it's on the 16th June! I'm feeling positive now, I never received my appointment with my previous pregnancy that sadly ended in a mc. So this maybe a sign that this is my sticky! :) x


----------



## SMandel22

Soanxious said:


> Devastated.. just gone to loo and started bleeding :cry: im gonna leave this page.. devastated!!
> 
> take care girlies x

Keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's just normal spotting!!! Hope your little one holds on!! :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

my tests are lighter :(


----------



## SCgirl

Sorry to hear that soanxious. Hope you can take some time to take care of yourself (and maybe have a large glass of wine!). Are you going to follow up with blood tests to confirm? Have you ever had your progesterone checked with the recurrent chemicals?


----------



## SCgirl

I got worried last night when I just felt "off"- like my symptoms disappeared. They're coming back though. Still no blood, sovthis is the farthest I've made it! Hoping the 4th bfp is the charm. I'm scared to death of my first scan- it's going to be a long 6 days! (Going on 6w1d) what if the progesterone is prolonging a doomed pregnancy? Dh is much more optistic than I.

I am exhausted. Yesterday evening food started to seem unappealing to me- there is nothing I want to eat. Actually, all I want is a large glass of red wine (its 8:45am here!), but thats not happening. When I do eat, it doesn't settle well. I'm also getting dizzy spells. Anyone else in a similar place?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MissyX90 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I've started to miscarry, bleeding started a few hours about and already in so much pain.
> 
> You all made me feel welcome in the short time I was here, thanks for that. we are no longer going to pursue pregnancy but I wish all of you the best for the future.
> 
> 
> So sorry for you!!! :hugs: praying u get ur rainbow soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, we won't be pursuing pregnancy again, I've had 6 pregnancies 5 ended in miscarriage 1 in stillbirth. Me and my husband are going to move away we bought a perfect family house two years ago lots of spare rooms a huge garden but I can't stand to be here in a family house as a couple. We are going to look for a little cottage near the sea and try be happy just the two of us.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have the investigated why ? My mum was the same she had me with fertillity drugs after trying 10 years then said she didn't want to try again and my sister surprised her 6 years laterClick to expand...

It's impossible to get a doctors appointment here within two weeks and by that time it's too late. I've even been to A&E with one if my other miscarriages and they sent me home to wait it out. I've had fertility treatment which resulted in my angel baby boy. This pregnancy was a surprise, you can't get so much as a blood test here before 6 weeks.


----------



## SMandel22

How do I deal with this???

My in-laws are hoarders. Not the gross kind where the house is filled with empty pizza boxes and shit. But they are shopping addicts. So the house is filled with clothes, computers, cell phones, more clothes, shit from the dollar store, and whatever else you can think of. All of it's brand new, in boxes or bags and stacked in every room from floor to ceiling. (Except their bedroom and their master bathroom.) Generally, that's not a safe environment for a little kid, but that's not even my issue. My issue is the cats. They have 5 of them. Maybe 6, I can't remember. And since their house is filled to the brim with stuff, when the cats get sick or something and puke/crap on the floor, no one can get to it to clean it up, so it just stays there. Imagine this building up over 10-20 years. So when you walk into the house, the smell literally throws you back a little. And it burns your eyes!!!! The last time we were there, I lasted 5 minutes before I had to excuse myself and wait outside. Clearly they are used to it so it doesn't bother them. But this can't be safe in any way. So I told DH that our child will not be allowed in their house until after they get it together. He agrees 100%. But, we're stuck on how to tell them. I have to go to NY when the baby is about 2.5 months old for my BFF's wedding, and I wanted to be able to drop the baby off with them for the wedding night so that they can get in as much time as possible while I'm up there. It helps me out with a sitter and it allows them some alone time with the baby. But this won't happen unless that house is cleaned out and the carpets replaced and whatever else needs to get done to make it a safe environment. (I don't care for all the stuff in the house as clearly LO will still be an infant at the time so he/she can't get into anything. It's the smell and chemicals in the air that have built up for years!!!) How would you ladies handle it? Personally, I would just come right out and say it. I'm fairly blunt when I speak. I don't sugarcoat shit. DH on the other hand isn't looking to insult his parents. And I understand that. But I feel that no matter how we tell them, they will become defensive and upset. I mean, who wouldn't? We're pretty much saying unless you invest a lot of money into cleaning up your house, your grandchild will never be allowed into it. But, I need to do what is best for my child. THAT is my number one priority.


----------



## Soanxious

Can my name be removed from the bfp list please x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Soanxious said:


> Can my name be removed from the bfp list please x

:hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

SMandel22 said:


> How do I deal with this???
> 
> My in-laws are hoarders. Not the gross kind where the house is filled with empty pizza boxes and shit. But they are shopping addicts. So the house is filled with clothes, computers, cell phones, more clothes, shit from the dollar store, and whatever else you can think of. All of it's brand new, in boxes or bags and stacked in every room from floor to ceiling. (Except their bedroom and their master bathroom.) Generally, that's not a safe environment for a little kid, but that's not even my issue. My issue is the cats. They have 5 of them. Maybe 6, I can't remember. And since their house is filled to the brim with stuff, when the cats get sick or something and puke/crap on the floor, no one can get to it to clean it up, so it just stays there. Imagine this building up over 10-20 years. So when you walk into the house, the smell literally throws you back a little. And it burns your eyes!!!! The last time we were there, I lasted 5 minutes before I had to excuse myself and wait outside. Clearly they are used to it so it doesn't bother them. But this can't be safe in any way. So I told DH that our child will not be allowed in their house until after they get it together. He agrees 100%. But, we're stuck on how to tell them. I have to go to NY when the baby is about 2.5 months old for my BFF's wedding, and I wanted to be able to drop the baby off with them for the wedding night so that they can get in as much time as possible while I'm up there. It helps me out with a sitter and it allows them some alone time with the baby. But this won't happen unless that house is cleaned out and the carpets replaced and whatever else needs to get done to make it a safe environment. (I don't care for all the stuff in the house as clearly LO will still be an infant at the time so he/she can't get into anything. It's the smell and chemicals in the air that have built up for years!!!) How would you ladies handle it? Personally, I would just come right out and say it. I'm fairly blunt when I speak. I don't sugarcoat shit. DH on the other hand isn't looking to insult his parents. And I understand that. But I feel that no matter how we tell them, they will become defensive and upset. I mean, who wouldn't? We're pretty much saying unless you invest a lot of money into cleaning up your house, your grandchild will never be allowed into it. But, I need to do what is best for my child. THAT is my number one priority.

I think in this situation you can't really say it in a nice way Hun, I'd just come out with it, it's your child's health at the end of the day. I'd just say it nicely and maybe offer your help to clean the place? Or get hubby to do that because cat poop is dangerous to pregnant ladies xx


----------



## SMandel22

Mummy to be x said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> How do I deal with this???
> 
> My in-laws are hoarders. Not the gross kind where the house is filled with empty pizza boxes and shit. But they are shopping addicts. So the house is filled with clothes, computers, cell phones, more clothes, shit from the dollar store, and whatever else you can think of. All of it's brand new, in boxes or bags and stacked in every room from floor to ceiling. (Except their bedroom and their master bathroom.) Generally, that's not a safe environment for a little kid, but that's not even my issue. My issue is the cats. They have 5 of them. Maybe 6, I can't remember. And since their house is filled to the brim with stuff, when the cats get sick or something and puke/crap on the floor, no one can get to it to clean it up, so it just stays there. Imagine this building up over 10-20 years. So when you walk into the house, the smell literally throws you back a little. And it burns your eyes!!!! The last time we were there, I lasted 5 minutes before I had to excuse myself and wait outside. Clearly they are used to it so it doesn't bother them. But this can't be safe in any way. So I told DH that our child will not be allowed in their house until after they get it together. He agrees 100%. But, we're stuck on how to tell them. I have to go to NY when the baby is about 2.5 months old for my BFF's wedding, and I wanted to be able to drop the baby off with them for the wedding night so that they can get in as much time as possible while I'm up there. It helps me out with a sitter and it allows them some alone time with the baby. But this won't happen unless that house is cleaned out and the carpets replaced and whatever else needs to get done to make it a safe environment. (I don't care for all the stuff in the house as clearly LO will still be an infant at the time so he/she can't get into anything. It's the smell and chemicals in the air that have built up for years!!!) How would you ladies handle it? Personally, I would just come right out and say it. I'm fairly blunt when I speak. I don't sugarcoat shit. DH on the other hand isn't looking to insult his parents. And I understand that. But I feel that no matter how we tell them, they will become defensive and upset. I mean, who wouldn't? We're pretty much saying unless you invest a lot of money into cleaning up your house, your grandchild will never be allowed into it. But, I need to do what is best for my child. THAT is my number one priority.
> 
> I think in this situation you can't really say it in a nice way Hun, I'd just come out with it, it's your child's health at the end of the day. I'd just say it nicely and maybe offer your help to clean the place? Or get hubby to do that because cat poop is dangerous to pregnant ladies xxClick to expand...

We live 600 miles apart. So neither one of us could really help. I think you're right that no matter how we approach it, it's not going to be too nice. Ugh! Think I'll just let hubby handle this one. :haha:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Afternoon, well I've managed to hide my bump again, super hot here today & went out with some of the mums from school for lunch & none of them guessed! Yay but then when I got home I've had my letter through for my dating scan 5th June I'm thinking that may be abit soon depending on the dates I'm given at my scan on Monday! But at least for now it's another date to look forward too haha. How's everyone feeling? I've had a few dizzy spells today but the sickness has been bearable & I've managed to eat something so that's an improvement in yesterday xx


----------



## Pix

My Gummie bear has a heartbeat!! Just got back from my scan and all is perfect! I bawled. Only a handful of weeks then I can feel completely in the clear. (Gotta figure out how to shrink an image to post it.) 

Milestone down. *whew*

(((( hugs )))) to the mamas with losses. Nothing is harder. I'm so sorry.


----------



## sunshine85

hopeful2012 said:


> I'm so bloated I wore my maternity pants to a conference today. TIM ALERT:anyone else having bad diarrhea. My stomach cramps so bad I think I'm having a miscarriage, but no bleeding-just diarrhea. I have no other symptoms. I sometimes wonder if I'm really pregnant.



Same here on the diarrhea cha cha cha! Ugh the stomach cramps killing me.


----------



## sethsmummy

Soanxious said:


> Devastated.. just gone to loo and started bleeding :cry: im gonna leave this page.. devastated!!
> 
> take care girlies x

im so so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sunshine85

Soanxious said:


> Can my name be removed from the bfp list please x


Noooooo :cry: I am so sad. Not freaking fair. Hugs babe


----------



## NewBeginning

Soanxious said:


> Can my name be removed from the bfp list please x

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## cheezytrish

Soanxious said:


> Can my name be removed from the bfp list please x

I'm so sorry to hear that you've started bleeding :( I was there 3 times last year and it just sucks!! Please promise me you'll go to the EPU and have a scan - my 3rd MC was like yours but it was an ectopic and was very close to rupture. I don't want anything bad to happen to you so please get it checked out!:hugs:


----------



## cheezytrish

sunshine85 said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so bloated I wore my maternity pants to a conference today. TIM ALERT:anyone else having bad diarrhea. My stomach cramps so bad I think I'm having a miscarriage, but no bleeding-just diarrhea. I have no other symptoms. I sometimes wonder if I'm really pregnant.
> 
> 
> Same here on the diarrhea cha cha cha! Ugh the stomach cramps killing me.Click to expand...

ahhh, other people with stomach cramps. Horrible!! they're so painful :( (not abdom. def. stomach) I just ate a sandwich and that was a huge mistake. I didn't realize MS would feel like having the flu as I've never had this strong of symptoms before.

OH..on a more positive and less bloaty note: I was at the doctors today. They did a progressive check on my hGC levels: 345 last Thurs (8th) and 1120 Monday (12th). YAY! My GP feels these are strong enough numbers to treat it as a healthy pregnancy so I've got my first US on June 17th and follow-up appointment June 20th. :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Afternoon, well I've managed to hide my bump again, super hot here today & went out with some of the mums from school for lunch & none of them guessed! Yay but then when I got home I've had my letter through for my dating scan 5th June I'm thinking that may be abit soon depending on the dates I'm given at my scan on Monday! But at least for now it's another date to look forward too haha. How's everyone feeling? I've had a few dizzy spells today but the sickness has been bearable & I've managed to eat something so that's an improvement in yesterday xx

I got my scan date through today too, for the 16th June :)


----------



## cheezytrish

ooh, how exciting! I've never made it this far. I hope we'll have cool pics to post soon :D


PS, my best friend gave me a great tip for an upset stomach and it's been working for me so far - almonds.


----------



## sunshine85

So I freaked (AGAIN) and ran to the ob for a scan...I am measuring great she said but still very early but we got a 105bpm so that calmed me. I think I will stop bugging them now and wait until my 8 week scan lol...I can't help it


----------



## Mummy to be x

sunshine85 said:


> So I freaked (AGAIN) and ran to the ob for a scan...I am measuring great she said but still very early but we got a 105bpm so that calmed me. I think I will stop bugging them now and wait until my 8 week scan lol...I can't help it

I wish we could do that here in the UK, there very reluctant to scan you unless you have pain or bleeding were I live.


----------



## ExcitedSTM

I'm not sure how to navigate this site yet, first time here, but I'm due Jan 13. A little lost on this site still, hopefully I can figure it out quickly


----------



## ttc_lolly

Soanxious said:


> Devastated.. just gone to loo and started bleeding :cry: im gonna leave this page.. devastated!!
> 
> take care girlies x

I'm so sorry to hear this sweetie :hugs: be easy on yourself hun, and I hope you get a bfp and forever baby soon :flower: xx



Gem13 said:


> Hi, I'm due on Jan 1st with baby number 2. Am very excited and can't wait to have the 12 week scan

Welcome and congrats! :happydance:



Mummy to be x said:


> Ladies I've just received my dating scan letter it's on the 16th June! I'm feeling positive now, I never received my appointment with my previous pregnancy that sadly ended in a mc. So this maybe a sign that this is my sticky! :) x

Yaaaay!



SMandel22 said:


> How do I deal with this???
> 
> My in-laws are hoarders. Not the gross kind where the house is filled with empty pizza boxes and shit. But they are shopping addicts. So the house is filled with clothes, computers, cell phones, more clothes, shit from the dollar store, and whatever else you can think of. All of it's brand new, in boxes or bags and stacked in every room from floor to ceiling. (Except their bedroom and their master bathroom.) Generally, that's not a safe environment for a little kid, but that's not even my issue. My issue is the cats. They have 5 of them. Maybe 6, I can't remember. And since their house is filled to the brim with stuff, when the cats get sick or something and puke/crap on the floor, no one can get to it to clean it up, so it just stays there. Imagine this building up over 10-20 years. So when you walk into the house, the smell literally throws you back a little. And it burns your eyes!!!! The last time we were there, I lasted 5 minutes before I had to excuse myself and wait outside. Clearly they are used to it so it doesn't bother them. But this can't be safe in any way. So I told DH that our child will not be allowed in their house until after they get it together. He agrees 100%. But, we're stuck on how to tell them. I have to go to NY when the baby is about 2.5 months old for my BFF's wedding, and I wanted to be able to drop the baby off with them for the wedding night so that they can get in as much time as possible while I'm up there. It helps me out with a sitter and it allows them some alone time with the baby. But this won't happen unless that house is cleaned out and the carpets replaced and whatever else needs to get done to make it a safe environment. (I don't care for all the stuff in the house as clearly LO will still be an infant at the time so he/she can't get into anything. It's the smell and chemicals in the air that have built up for years!!!) How would you ladies handle it? Personally, I would just come right out and say it. I'm fairly blunt when I speak. I don't sugarcoat shit. DH on the other hand isn't looking to insult his parents. And I understand that. But I feel that no matter how we tell them, they will become defensive and upset. I mean, who wouldn't? We're pretty much saying unless you invest a lot of money into cleaning up your house, your grandchild will never be allowed into it. But, I need to do what is best for my child. THAT is my number one priority.

That's gross! I agree, no easy or non blunt way to tell them to clean up their house! I think maybe dodging visiting them completely whilst baby is tiny and prone to pick up nasty germs etc, and when baby's a bit older maybe they'll get the hint finally! If not, just be honest :sick:



Pix said:


> My Gummie bear has a heartbeat!! Just got back from my scan and all is perfect! I bawled. Only a handful of weeks then I can feel completely in the clear. (Gotta figure out how to shrink an image to post it.)
> 
> Milestone down. *whew*
> 
> (((( hugs )))) to the mamas with losses. Nothing is harder. I'm so sorry.

Great news! :happydance:



cheezytrish said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so bloated I wore my maternity pants to a conference today. TIM ALERT:anyone else having bad diarrhea. My stomach cramps so bad I think I'm having a miscarriage, but no bleeding-just diarrhea. I have no other symptoms. I sometimes wonder if I'm really pregnant.
> 
> 
> Same here on the diarrhea cha cha cha! Ugh the stomach cramps killing me.Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh, other people with stomach cramps. Horrible!! they're so painful :( (not abdom. def. stomach) I just ate a sandwich and that was a huge mistake. I didn't realize MS would feel like having the flu as I've never had this strong of symptoms before.
> 
> OH..on a more positive and less bloaty note: I was at the doctors today. They did a progressive check on my hGC levels: 345 last Thurs (8th) and 1120 Monday (12th). YAY! My GP feels these are strong enough numbers to treat it as a healthy pregnancy so I've got my first US on June 17th and follow-up appointment June 20th. :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay congrats to you & mummy to be :dance: loving all the upcoming scans & appts!



ExcitedSTM said:


> I'm not sure how to navigate this site yet, first time here, but I'm due Jan 13. A little lost on this site still, hopefully I can figure it out quickly

Welcome & congrats! :yipee:

Let us know if you need any help with anything :flower:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

ExcitedSTM said:


> I'm not sure how to navigate this site yet, first time here, but I'm due Jan 13. A little lost on this site still, hopefully I can figure it out quickly

Aww you'll get used to it, congratulations & welcome xx


----------



## Hellymay83

Just logged on after 3 days, wow so much to catch up on.

So sorry for all of you who've had losses :hugs:

I'm still feeling really ill, feel constantly sick unless I eat, ok for half an hour or so then back to extreme nausea, also got a rotten cold which isn't helping, boobs are killing me, hair is greasier than a chip pan and can't stay awake past 9pm.

Never felt this bad with my daughter xx


----------



## SCgirl

I'm not an emotional person- at all. Especially in public- i'be been beat up, yelled at, etc (part of former job) and never cried. Today at work, I got clawed across the face by a student (forehead to chin- complete with blood). It didn't hurt, but I couldn't stop crying (which is completely embarassing for me. Ah, hormones.) i've never cried at work before! If it's starting this early, i imagine it won't be the last time...

Anyone have ideas on how to keep a cut from scaring? (And kill germs- these were some nasty nails!)


----------



## Hellymay83

SCgirl said:


> I'm not an emotional person- at all. Especially in public- i'be been beat up, yelled at, etc (part of former job) and never cried. Today at work, I got clawed across the face by a student (forehead to chin- complete with blood). It didn't hurt, but I couldn't stop crying (which is completely embarassing for me. Ah, hormones.) i've never cried at work before! If it's starting this early, i imagine it won't be the last time...
> 
> Anyone have ideas on how to keep a cut from scaring? (And kill germs- these were some nasty nails!)

 Oh no how awful, hope the student felt really bad. 

I'd say some antiseptic cream and once it's healed and scab has fell off, a little bio oil. Hope you're ok x


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl said:


> I'm not an emotional person- at all. Especially in public- i'be been beat up, yelled at, etc (part of former job) and never cried. Today at work, I got clawed across the face by a student (forehead to chin- complete with blood). It didn't hurt, but I couldn't stop crying (which is completely embarassing for me. Ah, hormones.) i've never cried at work before! If it's starting this early, i imagine it won't be the last time...
> 
> Anyone have ideas on how to keep a cut from scaring? (And kill germs- these were some nasty nails!)

Omg that's terrible :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> Just logged on after 3 days, wow so much to catch up on.
> 
> So sorry for all of you who've had losses :hugs:
> 
> I'm still feeling really ill, feel constantly sick unless I eat, ok for half an hour or so then back to extreme nausea, also got a rotten cold which isn't helping, boobs are killing me, hair is greasier than a chip pan and can't stay awake past 9pm.
> 
> Never felt this bad with my daughter xx

Yay for symptoms helly!!! :happydance: but it's rubbish your feeling poo :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry you're feeling so crappy Helly :hugs: hope it passes soon x

OMG SCgirl I hope you're ok. What do you do, I take it you work with people with learning disabilities? I have no tips on preventing a cut from scarring I'm afraid, is it really deep?


----------



## sunshine85

That student would have gotten it...sorry

Wow and she or he should be expelled


----------



## Hellymay83

Mummy to be x said:


> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Just logged on after 3 days, wow so much to catch up on.
> 
> So sorry for all of you who've had losses :hugs:
> 
> I'm still feeling really ill, feel constantly sick unless I eat, ok for half an hour or so then back to extreme nausea, also got a rotten cold which isn't helping, boobs are killing me, hair is greasier than a chip pan and can't stay awake past 9pm.
> 
> Never felt this bad with my daughter xx
> 
> Yay for symptoms helly!!! :happydance: but it's rubbish your feeling poo :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm so glad I've got them but can't wait to have a break from them, roll on 12 weeks :haha: 

I had my big bleed at 6 weeks 4 days last time and then symptoms started to fade so the fact that I've got them puts my mind at ease but I hate feeling poo... Can't win lol x


----------



## sunshine85

Oh and cocobutter stretchmarks and scars works great.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hellymay83 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Just logged on after 3 days, wow so much to catch up on.
> 
> So sorry for all of you who've had losses :hugs:
> 
> I'm still feeling really ill, feel constantly sick unless I eat, ok for half an hour or so then back to extreme nausea, also got a rotten cold which isn't helping, boobs are killing me, hair is greasier than a chip pan and can't stay awake past 9pm.
> 
> Never felt this bad with my daughter xx
> 
> Yay for symptoms helly!!! :happydance: but it's rubbish your feeling poo :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad I've got them but can't wait to have a break from them, roll on 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I had my big bleed at 6 weeks 4 days last time and then symptoms started to fade so the fact that I've got them puts my mind at ease but I hate feeling poo... Can't win lol xClick to expand...

I know Hun but this is your time now :hugs: I can't wait to get past 8 week 3 days I'm counting down the days xx


----------



## SCgirl

I work at a school with students with mental disabilities, so nothing aside from a report will be done... a bit frustrating, but hey- I knew it could happen. Usually I'm fast enough to avoid it!

Thanks for all the tips :)


----------



## sunshine85

Mummy to be x said:


> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Just logged on after 3 days, wow so much to catch up on.
> 
> So sorry for all of you who've had losses :hugs:
> 
> I'm still feeling really ill, feel constantly sick unless I eat, ok for half an hour or so then back to extreme nausea, also got a rotten cold which isn't helping, boobs are killing me, hair is greasier than a chip pan and can't stay awake past 9pm.
> 
> Never felt this bad with my daughter xx
> 
> Yay for symptoms helly!!! :happydance: but it's rubbish your feeling poo :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad I've got them but can't wait to have a break from them, roll on 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I had my big bleed at 6 weeks 4 days last time and then symptoms started to fade so the fact that I've got them puts my mind at ease but I hate feeling poo... Can't win lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I know Hun but this is your time now :hugs: I can't wait to get past 8 week 3 days I'm counting down the days xxClick to expand...


I cannot wait to get past 7 weeks and 4 days...never made it past. Anyone else hoping to get past certain little milestones?


----------



## SCgirl

I've just made it past mine- but now I'm scared to death I'll start bleeding any time now... checking every single time! I think this will feel more real once I can hear a heartbeat, since I've never come close to that (or even gotten to the point of having a scan!). I'm having one on Thurs at 6+1, so praying we'll have an early heartbeat to at least see... and that I make it that far (plus another 8 months)


----------



## mrsstrezy

Kiwiberry said:


> Hello ladies, I had a little scare tonight but it ended up turning out really well in the end. I noticed a tiny bit of spotting, it was pinkish and it only showed up a tiny bit on the toilet paper (not in my pantyliner which I wear them every day). Anyway, naturally I got really upset. So I first started with my doctor who never returned my call, then I called a few other places and only 1 doctor called me back. When i talked to him on the phone he was really nice at first, he sounded concerned but he also kept sounding like I was doomed. After he found out I was not a patient of his (or rather a patient of the place he works at) he started to act really rude. Saying things like "then why are you calling me then?". It made me so upset that a doctor would be so insensitive to me when I all I wanted was professional advice. He suggested that I not go to the ER since "there is nothing they can do" already dooming me as if im having a miscarriage. Well shortly after I got off the phone with him I decided to go to the ER anyway. Turns out it was a great choice! I am not having a miscarriage after all. I got to see how far along I am and it was around 7 weeks, so right on track! I also got to know that there is a baby, and my little bean has a heartbeat!! The heartbeat was 140. The doctor was a female and she was very nice (in the ER room). She told me that spotting in the first trimester is considered "threatened miscarriage", but that a lot of woman have it and go on to have happy healthy babies! She also was able to do blood work and check my cervix. Everything looked great! It's too bad they could not let me hear anything or see anything since it was the Emergency Room but at least I got to know the numbers when the doctor came in to give me the results. I also found out that I seem to have a weird blood type (O positive). Which I never knew about till just now. Either way, my baby is healthy, I am healthy, and everything seems to be going great! Just thought I would share this wonderful news with you wonderful ladies. xx
> 
> Oh and in about 7-8 hours from now I will be at my real doctors appointment and hopefully this time I can see some pictures and get more information on my baby!! <3

So sorry you had the scare! I can relate from when I had my spotting a couple weeks ago...was freaking out. Sorry to hear that doctor treated you poorly. I work as a nurse in a doctor's office, and I know they don't typically like to make recommendations to people who aren't their patients due to legal issues...if they made a recommendation and then something bad happened to the patient, they could lose their license or get majorly sued. Still, that doesn't mean he had to be mean to you! At least you were able to see your baby's heartbeat...that's awesome!



Soanxious said:


> Devastated.. just gone to loo and started bleeding :cry: im gonna leave this page.. devastated!!
> 
> take care girlies x

I am so so sorry to see you go:( Definitely think about getting yourself checked out though. Best to be safe than sorry. Take care of yourself.



SCgirl said:


> I work at a school with students with mental disabilities, so nothing aside from a report will be done... a bit frustrating, but hey- I knew it could happen. Usually I'm fast enough to avoid it!
> 
> Thanks for all the tips :)

Sorry to hear you were harmed:( I work in a Behavioral Medicine office with adult and child psychiatrists, and I get all the calls about kids that are violent and aggressive, ect. It can be frustrating dealing with some of these issues over the phone, I can't imagine being in your shoes and having to deal with some of these kids in person and getting abused sometimes!! I give you a lot of credit, I don't know if I could do it! I used to work on an inpatient psychiatry floor and I was always concerned for my safety...we had some really scary people that would sometimes get violent. I don't miss it and now that I'm pregnant, I'm so glad I don't work there!


----------



## sunshine85

SCgirl said:


> I've just made it past mine- but now I'm scared to death I'll start bleeding any time now... checking every single time! I think this will feel more real once I can hear a heartbeat, since I've never come close to that (or even gotten to the point of having a scan!). I'm having one on Thurs at 6+1, so praying we'll have an early heartbeat to at least see... and that I make it that far (plus another 8 months)


You will see a hb love! I have seen mine twice, but last m/c I saw it twice than miscarried shortly after. So seeing and hearing the hb does make me feel ok but I am not sold. I am hoping to make it to the end but the next milestone is making it to 8 weeks. I am so freaking nervous!

One thing I will say is I NEVER had any symptoms with my 3 m/c's so somehow always 'knew' this time around at least I have sore boobs (could be the progesterone) also the crampiness, lower back pains, acne, headaches, etc...


----------



## Pix

I wanna get past 9 weeks 5 days. That's when I m/c last. 

So 3 more weeks. Maybe then I'll feel a little better.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

sunshine85 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Just logged on after 3 days, wow so much to catch up on.
> 
> So sorry for all of you who've had losses :hugs:
> 
> I'm still feeling really ill, feel constantly sick unless I eat, ok for half an hour or so then back to extreme nausea, also got a rotten cold which isn't helping, boobs are killing me, hair is greasier than a chip pan and can't stay awake past 9pm.
> 
> Never felt this bad with my daughter xx
> 
> Yay for symptoms helly!!! :happydance: but it's rubbish your feeling poo :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad I've got them but can't wait to have a break from them, roll on 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I had my big bleed at 6 weeks 4 days last time and then symptoms started to fade so the fact that I've got them puts my mind at ease but I hate feeling poo... Can't win lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I know Hun but this is your time now :hugs: I can't wait to get past 8 week 3 days I'm counting down the days xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to get past 7 weeks and 4 days...never made it past. Anyone else hoping to get past certain little milestones?Click to expand...

:wave: Me. I'm worried about the 22nd of May as that's when I had my miscarriage with my first pregnancy :sad1:


----------



## sunshine85

We will make it past our milestones girls :hugs:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I wanna get passed my scan date, I miscarried not even a week before I was meant to have my scan. Then the friday after we went on holiday. 
I miscarried 26th june last year and this year we go on holiday on the 20th june so realistically I would like to get through the holiday then to the scan. 
I have no reason to believe it will happen again but I suppose it's always on your mind isn't it.


----------



## Penguin14

Soanxious said:


> it's same way as my other mc..im heartbroken x


That's devastating - big hugs to you:hugs::hugs:


Gem13 said:


> Hi, I'm due on Jan 1st with baby number 2. Am very excited and can't wait to have the 12 week scan

Welcome!! And congrats:happydance:



Mummy to be x said:


> Ladies I've just received my dating scan letter it's on the 16th June! I'm feeling positive now, I never received my appointment with my previous pregnancy that sadly ended in a mc. So this maybe a sign that this is my sticky! :) x

Fantastic news! I have mine on the 27th of June - will be 12 wks & 1 day then....so nervous!!!



Pix said:


> My Gummie bear has a heartbeat!! Just got back from my scan and all is perfect! I bawled. Only a handful of weeks then I can feel completely in the clear. (Gotta figure out how to shrink an image to post it.)
> 
> Milestone down. *whew*
> 
> (((( hugs )))) to the mamas with losses. Nothing is harder. I'm so sorry.

How wonderful!!! Hearing the hb must be amazing :happydance:

Ladies you all seem to be having your midwives appointment already or very soon- my first appointment is not until the 25th of June (at just under 12 wks)....is this normal?!?!:shrug:

I called them up & they said it was fine to have it that late - worried that there might be something wrong but won't find out till then :nope:


----------



## Lauralily

I'm laura, I'm 21 from caerphilly, South Wales, UK. 
I have a two year old little girl who's a monster. 

I've just had a scan and confirmed that I'm 6 weeks 4 days pregnant! 

Gives me an EDD of 5th January 2015.


----------



## Penguin14

Lauralily said:


> I'm laura, I'm 21 from caerphilly, South Wales, UK.
> I have a two year old little girl who's a monster.
> 
> I've just had a scan and confirmed that I'm 6 weeks 4 days pregnant!
> 
> Gives me an EDD of 5th January 2015.

Welcome to the group! And a H&H 9 mths :hugs:


----------



## Ashersmomma

Hello everyone! I just found out two days ago that I am pregnant with baby #2! Due on January 20, 2015(which also happens to be my mother's birthday!) DS is 19 months old and we wanted them to be fairly close in age. We are waiting a little to tell anyone, to make sure everything goes well, but it feels so great to be able to post it! I was actually very shocked to get my BFP this month, as this was our very first cycle TTC. :happydance:


----------



## Seholme

Ashersmomma said:


> Hello everyone! I just found out two days ago that I am pregnant with baby #2! Due on January 20, 2015(which also happens to be my mother's birthday!) DS is 19 months old and we wanted them to be fairly close in age. We are waiting a little to tell anyone, to make sure everything goes well, but it feels so great to be able to post it! I was actually very shocked to get my BFP this month, as this was our very first cycle TTC. :happydance:

Wishing you a healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Seholme

Booked my first appointment today. (June 9th) but it's just the regular family history , height/weight appt. then I will be scheduled a follow up with a doctor to look for heartbeat on the Doppler. Wishing I was getting an ultrasound !


----------



## messica

I've been lurking but was scared to post until we got our first scan under our belt. We transferred two embryos April 17th, and both stuck! We found out today we are expecting TWINS! 

Due date is January 2nd :happydance:


Can't wait to dive in and get to know you all better now!


----------



## sunshine85

messica said:


> I've been lurking but was scared to post until we got our first scan under our belt. We transferred two embryos April 17th, and both stuck! We found out today we are expecting TWINS!
> 
> Due date is January 2nd :happydance:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to dive in and get to know you all better now!



Twins? Awesome!! Wooohooo!! :happydance: happy & healthy 9 months!!

Nice to have you and the other newer ladies here xx :hugs:


----------



## MissyX90

Ladies I'm using a great app called ovia pregnancy thought il pass it on


----------



## Dolphinz4

Hi everyone! My name is laura, im 29 and I am expecting baby #2! I already have an amazing 2 1/2 year old boy named alex. My edd is january 18th :) the days are dragging by! I cant wait to get to 12 week mark! I look forward to getting to k ow you ladies better these next 8 months :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Dolphinz4, congrats sweetie on your :bfp:! Also welcome to the group <3.

Hey ladies, I did not get to go in for my apt today. I am so pissed off. What happened was they decided to tell me that they did not accept my supplemental insurance, So they decided to wait to tell me all this after I drove 40 minutes to get there. I am so upset right now, I did not get to see anything dealing with my baby and it just ruined my whole day. I am going to be working on getting it sorted out somehow I hope. I am looking into other options like getting a different insurance, but I am not sure if they will even accept me since its not during the application window and I am pregnant so I have pre-existing medical conditions that will need to be taken care of. Any advice?


----------



## cheezytrish

ExcitedSTM said:


> I'm not sure how to navigate this site yet, first time here, but I'm due Jan 13. A little lost on this site still, hopefully I can figure it out quickly

Welcome!! We have the same due date :hugs::happydance:


----------



## cheezytrish

sunshine85 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellymay83 said:
> 
> 
> Just logged on after 3 days, wow so much to catch up on.
> 
> So sorry for all of you who've had losses :hugs:
> 
> I'm still feeling really ill, feel constantly sick unless I eat, ok for half an hour or so then back to extreme nausea, also got a rotten cold which isn't helping, boobs are killing me, hair is greasier than a chip pan and can't stay awake past 9pm.
> 
> Never felt this bad with my daughter xx
> 
> Yay for symptoms helly!!! :happydance: but it's rubbish your feeling poo :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad I've got them but can't wait to have a break from them, roll on 12 weeks :haha:
> 
> I had my big bleed at 6 weeks 4 days last time and then symptoms started to fade so the fact that I've got them puts my mind at ease but I hate feeling poo... Can't win lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I know Hun but this is your time now :hugs: I can't wait to get past 8 week 3 days I'm counting down the days xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to get past 7 weeks and 4 days...never made it past. Anyone else hoping to get past certain little milestones?Click to expand...

My milestone is 7 weeks as well...but I've never been this sick before so I'm taking it as a good sign.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies 
How are we all feeling today?
Well I went to bed at 8:45pm last night after falling asleep downstairs & I've just woken up feeling like I could've slept another few hours!! I don't remember being this tired with the boys! Also is anyone else having an issue with acne?? I never normally get spots but all of a sudden the past few days they just keep appearing :-( x


----------



## Luvspnk31

messica said:


> I've been lurking but was scared to post until we got our first scan under our belt. We transferred two embryos April 17th, and both stuck! We found out today we are expecting TWINS!
> 
> Due date is January 2nd :happydance:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to dive in and get to know you all better now![/QU
> 
> Congrats!!! Yay twins!!
> 
> 
> So anxious- I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi ladies, I'm going to tentatively introduce myself & stalk this thread for a bit :)

It's really early for me, got a BFP three days ago & just 14dpo today. All being well due date will be 25th jan.

I have a 20 month DS & had a natural mc in feb at 8 weeks although I think it started at 5. So I'll be more confident once we've had a scan to see that little heart beat! Please stick little jellybean!

So sorry for those who have had losses, it's so awful.

& congrats to all the new mummies-to-be :)

Hopefully look forward to getting to know you along the way

Xxx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Congratulations & welcome xx


----------



## 0203

Congratulations to all new ladies. 

Do any of you have journals on here? sometimes this thread moves so fast that I feel bad for missing things but if you have a journal I could have a little stalk?


----------



## Littleluce83

Hi everyone! All going well I should be due the first week of January. We're not entirely sure which date yet as I'm irregular and waiting for my dating scan.

Lucy xxxx


----------



## SCgirl

Kiwiberry- i really don't know anythig about it, but isn't part of the new healthcare law not being denied for previous existing conditions?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! And huge congrats! Oh my god we have twins in the group, that is so exciting!! :happydance:

Kiwi - I can't believe that, you poor thing I would of been so angry!! I don't know anything at all about insurance and how it all works we're you are Hun sorry. I hope you get things sorted soon though :hugs: x


----------



## Hall Family

FlatShoes said:


> Ladies, advice or reassurance please! I'm 6 weeks Sunday and have NO symptoms. After mmc in Dec I'm convinced I'm mis carrying again. No bleeding or cramps and strong line on test, am I just being silly?

Hi Flatshoes I will be 7w2d tomorrow and I haven't really any symptoms either. I get a little queazy when I am tired and when I don't eat. I eat all the time now lol Travel sickness and Boobs are super sore and tender and have grown a size but thats it really. I have had a scan and saw the hb and everything is going well. This time last pregnancy 6 years ago with dd I had horrid morning sickness and night sickness so bad and smells were effecting me and I was turned off food, so I guess they are all different. Try not to stress :hugs:



Soanxious said:


> it's same way as my other mc..im heartbroken x

Nooooo, I am so sorry to hear this hun. Don't be hard on yourself theres nothing you could have done. My thoughts and prayers are with you and I hope you get your sticky bean soon xx :hugs:



ExcitedSTM said:


> I'm not sure how to navigate this site yet, first time here, but I'm due Jan 13. A little lost on this site still, hopefully I can figure it out quickly

Welcome - Its ok I am still learning, heaps to learn haha If you don't know anything the ladies are all very helpful, just have to ask :thumbup:



SCgirl said:


> I work at a school with students with mental disabilities, so nothing aside from a report will be done... a bit frustrating, but hey- I knew it could happen. Usually I'm fast enough to avoid it!
> 
> oh no thats not good. I hope it doesn't scar for you. You must see some interesting things. What a great job how inspirational :)
> 
> Thanks for all the tips :)




messica said:


> I've been lurking but was scared to post until we got our first scan under our belt. We transferred two embryos April 17th, and both stuck! We found out today we are expecting TWINS!
> 
> Due date is January 2nd :happydance:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to dive in and get to know you all better now!

Yay twins how exciting, congrats :) We have the same due date but I'm only expecting one hehe



Kiwiberry said:


> Dolphinz4, congrats sweetie on your :bfp:! Also welcome to the group <3.
> 
> Hey ladies, I did not get to go in for my apt today. I am so pissed off. What happened was they decided to tell me that they did not accept my supplemental insurance, So they decided to wait to tell me all this after I drove 40 minutes to get there. I am so upset right now, I did not get to see anything dealing with my baby and it just ruined my whole day. I am going to be working on getting it sorted out somehow I hope. I am looking into other options like getting a different insurance, but I am not sure if they will even accept me since its not during the application window and I am pregnant so I have pre-existing medical conditions that will need to be taken care of. Any advice?

Im sorry Kiwi, I hope you get something sorted soon. I wish I could help but we don't have a system like that here. Keep your chin up :hugs: xx


----------



## Pix

Morning sickness struck. 
I got this far and thought I'd be in the clear without getting it. I didn't have it this bad with my older 2. 

I feel like pooh! I can't eat and can't move with out getting nauseous. :-( 
Any ideas to help? I'm a bit thankful for it since with the m/c I didn't get sick at all. 

On the brighter side welcome all new BFP!!! Looks like April was a busy month!!


----------



## messica

Kiwiberry - where are you at that they're denying you care for not having particular insurance - that's terrible! I have yet to run across an office or hospital that operates that way, all don't care if you don't have insurance at all, they'll still take you in and take care of what you need. Are all in your area that particular? Do you have the option to switch to a difference clinic?


----------



## cheezytrish

Kiwiberry said:


> Dolphinz4, congrats sweetie on your :bfp:! Also welcome to the group <3.
> 
> Hey ladies, I did not get to go in for my apt today. I am so pissed off. What happened was they decided to tell me that they did not accept my supplemental insurance, So they decided to wait to tell me all this after I drove 40 minutes to get there. I am so upset right now, I did not get to see anything dealing with my baby and it just ruined my whole day. I am going to be working on getting it sorted out somehow I hope. I am looking into other options like getting a different insurance, but I am not sure if they will even accept me since its not during the application window and I am pregnant so I have pre-existing medical conditions that will need to be taken care of. Any advice?

That stinks :(. I'm afraid I'm in Canada so our insurance system works very differently. Preg. should not be a 'pre-existing condition' though..good grief, it's not a disease. That's like saying "well, I'm getting older each day so it's a bit of a health risk..and breathing..and crossing the street and driving...dangerous stuff!"


----------



## messica

Pix, I thought it was just a marketing ploy to scheme pregnant women out of money but - PREGGIE POPS. The actual suckers are insanely expensive but I ordered the little candies off Amazon, $15 for three containers (60 some pieces). Worth every penny, my nausea is completely manageable if I have them.

Eating often not going more than 2 hours between snacks helps tremendously too :thumbup:


----------



## messica

Kiwi - I found this on "obamacare." I'm not a fan of it at all but it does sound like it could help you. Not sure about enrollment times, but I have a hard time believing they would deny coverage to anyone, they still *need* enrollee's desperately. 


https://kff.org/health-reform/fact-sheet/obamacare-and-you-if-you-have-a-pre-existing-condition/

*If you dont have insurance or want to change plans, you can shop for a new plan in the individual insurance market or on your states new health insurance marketplace (or exchange). These plans will cover doctor visits, hospitalization, prescription drugs and maternity care without any restrictions for pre-existing conditions.*


----------



## wifey2013

Since I had a MMC in March I've been pretty nervous about this pregnancy. I do have a good feeling about it though. I tested at about 4 weeks 3 days and I got Pregnant 2-3 weeks on a clear blue digital. I tested this morning again (at 5 weeks 2 days) and I got 3+ weeks on the clear blue! I'm so happy the little bean is growing. It's going to feel like forever until my first OB appointment. Anyone else get there BFP after a MMC?


----------



## hopeful2012

anyone else really grumpy today? my husband is driving me up the wall with the i need help too, and i need a nap too. i end up watching the 1year old, trying to clean the house, including his chores, work a full time job as an assiztant director of a nursing home, and help with taking care of my sick grandmother. this sounds awful, and i know its hormones but sometimes i dont sven want to be pregnant. ugh. hormones!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wifey - I got my BFP first cycle after my mmc so I'm pooping my pants! I'm so nervous but trying to stay positive, our baby passed at 8 week 3 days so if I can get past that il be a bit more relaxed I think. Fx you get your sticky bean Hun x


----------



## Mummy to be x

hopeful2012 said:


> anyone else really grumpy today? my husband is driving me up the wall with the i need help too, and i need a nap too. i end up watching the 1year old, trying to clean the house, including his chores, work a full time job as an assiztant director of a nursing home, and help with taking care of my sick grandmother. this sounds awful, and i know its hormones but sometimes i dont sven want to be pregnant. ugh. hormones!

Hormones are tough, I feel so cross today and in such an awful mood all I want to do is sleep! It's such a gorgeous day outside too and I've stayed in all day, probably hasn't helped my mood but I had so much house work to do. I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## 0203

> Hormones are tough, I feel so cross today and in such an awful mood all I want to do is sleep! It's such a gorgeous day outside too and I've stayed in all day, probably hasn't helped my mood but I had so much house work to do. I hope you feel better soon x

I haven't left the house all day too and feel a little bit disgusted with myself especially since its such a nice day. I just feel so icky!


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 said:


> Hormones are tough, I feel so cross today and in such an awful mood all I want to do is sleep! It's such a gorgeous day outside too and I've stayed in all day, probably hasn't helped my mood but I had so much house work to do. I hope you feel better soon x
> 
> I haven't left the house all day too and feel a little bit disgusted with myself especially since its such a nice day. I just feel so icky!Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I can't wait for bed!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Argh it must be a day for the hormones to be running wild!! I've just had a huge argument with my hubby over absolutely nothing!! & I totally started it, then I started crying, the boys started arguing over the play station so I started crying again!! Jeez I can't be doing with these hormones!! Pity I can't sit in the garden with a nice cold alcoholic drink :-( oh well looks like I'm sitting in the garden with a nice cold glass of juice, it's soooo not the same on a lovely day like today but never mind, the things we do to have kids xx


----------



## SCgirl

So this is a bit of a tmi post, buuuuut...

When dtd has anyone else been experiencing way more intense "o's"?

Not that I'm complaining...:blush:


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Argh it must be a day for the hormones to be running wild!! I've just had a huge argument with my hubby over absolutely nothing!! & I totally started it, then I started crying, the boys started arguing over the play station so I started crying again!! Jeez I can't be doing with these hormones!! Pity I can't sit in the garden with a nice cold alcoholic drink :-( oh well looks like I'm sitting in the garden with a nice cold glass of juice, it's soooo not the same on a lovely day like today but never mind, the things we do to have kids xx

Hahaha! Oh what I'd do for a large glass if wine right now! I'm gonna enjoy my diet coke ;) me and hubby had an argument today too I shouted at him told him it's his fault none if my clothes fit and I hated him :haha: he laughed at me which made me even more angry lol! X


----------



## Dawnyybus

Totally feeling urgh today too. Need to do a food shop as we had no food, but I feel so sick I can't even decide what food we need, so asked my boyfriend to come and help "but I want to do my man stuff today with my mates" he came with me but was grumpy all the time. I got home unpacked put washing on cleaned out the animals and tidied, now heading to work, so so tired, I need a nap..... Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl said:


> So this is a bit of a tmi post, buuuuut...
> 
> When dtd has anyone else been experiencing way more intense "o's"?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining...:blush:

I refuse to dtd until about 14 weeks or so :haha: poor hubby!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> So this is a bit of a tmi post, buuuuut...
> 
> When dtd has anyone else been experiencing way more intense "o's"?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining...:blush:
> 
> I refuse to dtd until about 14 weeks or so :haha: poor hubby!Click to expand...

Until 13 weeks here :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

UniqueBeauty said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> So this is a bit of a tmi post, buuuuut...
> 
> When dtd has anyone else been experiencing way more intense "o's"?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining...:blush:
> 
> I refuse to dtd until about 14 weeks or so :haha: poor hubby!Click to expand...
> 
> Until 13 weeks here :haha:Click to expand...

Poor men! ;)


----------



## messica

We were put on dtd "restriction" since transfer.....hasn't stopped me from having crazy o's WHILE I'M SLEEPING. Wasn't supposed to o at all but it happens at least once every couple of nights and to my embarrassment and mild horror it's all completely out of my control :shock:

My drive is insane so I can't wait to put some of those to good use once we're given the go ahead to resume :blush:


----------



## Mummy to be x

That use to happen to me while pregnant with my daughter nearly every night! Very embarrassing :haha:


----------



## SCgirl

Is there any reason not to? Everything I've read says it should fine, so I figure if I'm going to m/c it'll happen either way...


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl said:


> Is there any reason not to? Everything I've read says it should fine, so I figure if I'm going to m/c it'll happen either way...

It's totally safe! But with my mmc after we had sex it brought on the bleeding, absolutely nothing to do with why I miscarried but I'm just waiting until 14 weeks for my own sanity really, but it's safe x


----------



## SCgirl

I hate to say this, but I'd rather start bleeding sooner rather than later- going on thinking I was pregnant... (Granted all of mine ended much earlier than yours, so I don't know how I'd feel later on)
Could be part of the temping thing- know I shouldn't, worry a but, but like the idea of seeing it coming. I told myself I have to stop by my scan, 'cause this is ridiculous and acomplishing nothing... At least I stopped buying hpt's?


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Hey everyone, gosh, this group is massive! Hello and welcome to all the new ladies, I have missed so much by not checking this for 2 days!!

So... My private reassurance scan was booked for Tuesday coming. I woke up this morning however and just knew I had to have a scan today. I was so anxious and didn't wanna get out of bed. One of my friends is visiting tomorrow and she is 24 weeks and haven't seen her for ages so think this may have triggered more anxiety on my part...
Anyhows, I phoned the scan place and they managed to slot me in this afternoon...
I'm pleased to say all is well, saw a good strong little heartbeat and dating as I thought I should -6+4 - (I ovulate a bit later than average)
I have passed the point at which I miscarried in February and so I blubbed when I heard the hb... Dh was really emotional too- we were told to expect trouble conceiving after he had chemotherapy last year so finally life is getting better again 
Know I'm not out of the woods yet but feeling really positive now :)
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Hey everyone, gosh, this group is massive! Hello and welcome to all the new ladies, I have missed so much by not checking this for 2 days!!
> 
> So... My private reassurance scan was booked for Tuesday coming. I woke up this morning however and just knew I had to have a scan today. I was so anxious and didn't wanna get out of bed. One of my friends is visiting tomorrow and she is 24 weeks and haven't seen her for ages so think this may have triggered more anxiety on my part...
> Anyhows, I phoned the scan place and they managed to slot me in this afternoon...
> I'm pleased to say all is well, saw a good strong little heartbeat and dating as I thought I should -6+4 - (I ovulate a bit later than average)
> I have passed the point at which I miscarried in February and so I blubbed when I heard the hb... Dh was really emotional too- we were told to expect trouble conceiving after he had chemotherapy last year so finally life is getting better again
> Know I'm not out of the woods yet but feeling really positive now :)
> Hope everyone is well x

That's such great news!!! :) so pleased for you Hun x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

JoWantsABaby said:


> Hey everyone, gosh, this group is massive! Hello and welcome to all the new ladies, I have missed so much by not checking this for 2 days!!
> 
> So... My private reassurance scan was booked for Tuesday coming. I woke up this morning however and just knew I had to have a scan today. I was so anxious and didn't wanna get out of bed. One of my friends is visiting tomorrow and she is 24 weeks and haven't seen her for ages so think this may have triggered more anxiety on my part...
> Anyhows, I phoned the scan place and they managed to slot me in this afternoon...
> I'm pleased to say all is well, saw a good strong little heartbeat and dating as I thought I should -6+4 - (I ovulate a bit later than average)
> I have passed the point at which I miscarried in February and so I blubbed when I heard the hb... Dh was really emotional too- we were told to expect trouble conceiving after he had chemotherapy last year so finally life is getting better again
> Know I'm not out of the woods yet but feeling really positive now :)
> Hope everyone is well x

That's fab news xxx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

SCgirl said:


> So this is a bit of a tmi post, buuuuut...
> 
> When dtd has anyone else been experiencing way more intense "o's"?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining...:blush:

Haha yep I've Definatly noticed it, we've only dtd a few times since my bfp as hubby's been working away a lot so I don't know wether it's the hormones or wether I've missed him since he's been away but they're Definatly more intense! X


----------



## hopeful2012

Mummy to be x said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else really grumpy today? my husband is driving me up the wall with the i need help too, and i need a nap too. i end up watching the 1year old, trying to clean the house, including his chores, work a full time job as an assiztant director of a nursing home, and help with taking care of my sick grandmother. this sounds awful, and i know its hormones but sometimes i dont sven want to be pregnant. ugh. hormones!
> 
> Hormones are tough, I feel so cross today and in such an awful mood all I want to do is sleep! It's such a gorgeous day outside too and I've stayed in all day, probably hasn't helped my mood but I had so much house work to do. I hope you feel better soon xClick to expand...

i had to be gone for two days this week and cleaned before i left, but came home to dishes in tbe sink, clothes, running over, and the yard a mess. im glad im not alone! after our arguement i went back to bed and he cleaned the kitchen. i have a few more to do today, then stuff all week to keep it clean. my sister and brother in law will be ghere friday(hopefullly the house wont look awful since i will be coming home from another 2day trip for work) :haha:



Mummy to be x said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hormones are tough, I feel so cross today and in such an awful mood all I want to do is sleep! It's such a gorgeous day outside too and I've stayed in all day, probably hasn't helped my mood but I had so much house work to do. I hope you feel better soon x
> 
> I haven't left the house all day too and feel a little bit disgusted with myself especially since its such a nice day. I just feel so icky!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, I can't wait for bed!Click to expand...

i just got up from a nap - its my only symptom:sleep:



mrs.humphreys said:


> Argh it must be a day for the hormones to be running wild!! I've just had a huge argument with my hubby over absolutely nothing!! & I totally started it, then I started crying, the boys started arguing over the play station so I started crying again!! Jeez I can't be doing with these hormones!! Pity I can't sit in the garden with a nice cold alcoholic drink :-( oh well looks like I'm sitting in the garden with a nice cold glass of juice, it's soooo not the same on a lovely day like today but never mind, the things we do to have kids xx

i want a large glass of wine!



Mummy to be x said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Argh it must be a day for the hormones to be running wild!! I've just had a huge argument with my hubby over absolutely nothing!! & I totally started it, then I started crying, the boys started arguing over the play station so I started crying again!! Jeez I can't be doing with these hormones!! Pity I can't sit in the garden with a nice cold alcoholic drink :-( oh well looks like I'm sitting in the garden with a nice cold glass of juice, it's soooo not the same on a lovely day like today but never mind, the things we do to have kids xx
> 
> Hahaha! Oh what I'd do for a large glass if wine right now! I'm gonna enjoy my diet coke ;) me and hubby had an argument today too I shouted at him told him it's his fault none if my clothes fit and I hated him :haha: he laughed at me which made me even more angry lol! XClick to expand...




Dawnyybus said:


> Totally feeling urgh today too. Need to do a food shop as we had no food, but I feel so sick I can't even decide what food we need, so asked my boyfriend to come and help "but I want to do my man stuff today with my mates" he came with me but was grumpy all the time. I got home unpacked put washing on cleaned out the animals and tidied, now heading to work, so so tired, I need a nap..... Xxx

:hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lauralily said:


> I'm laura, I'm 21 from caerphilly, South Wales, UK.
> I have a two year old little girl who's a monster.
> 
> I've just had a scan and confirmed that I'm 6 weeks 4 days pregnant!
> 
> Gives me an EDD of 5th January 2015.




Ashersmomma said:


> Hello everyone! I just found out two days ago that I am pregnant with baby #2! Due on January 20, 2015(which also happens to be my mother's birthday!) DS is 19 months old and we wanted them to be fairly close in age. We are waiting a little to tell anyone, to make sure everything goes well, but it feels so great to be able to post it! I was actually very shocked to get my BFP this month, as this was our very first cycle TTC. :happydance:




messica said:


> I've been lurking but was scared to post until we got our first scan under our belt. We transferred two embryos April 17th, and both stuck! We found out today we are expecting TWINS!
> 
> Due date is January 2nd :happydance:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to dive in and get to know you all better now!




Dolphinz4 said:


> Hi everyone! My name is laura, im 29 and I am expecting baby #2! I already have an amazing 2 1/2 year old boy named alex. My edd is january 18th :) the days are dragging by! I cant wait to get to 12 week mark! I look forward to getting to k ow you ladies better these next 8 months :)




5_Year_Plan said:


> Hi ladies, I'm going to tentatively introduce myself & stalk this thread for a bit :)
> 
> It's really early for me, got a BFP three days ago & just 14dpo today. All being well due date will be 25th jan.
> 
> I have a 20 month DS & had a natural mc in feb at 8 weeks although I think it started at 5. So I'll be more confident once we've had a scan to see that little heart beat! Please stick little jellybean!
> 
> So sorry for those who have had losses, it's so awful.
> 
> & congrats to all the new mummies-to-be :)
> 
> Hopefully look forward to getting to know you along the way
> 
> Xxx




Littleluce83 said:


> Hi everyone! All going well I should be due the first week of January. We're not entirely sure which date yet as I'm irregular and waiting for my dating scan.
> 
> Lucy xxxx

Lots of newbies :wohoo: welcome to the group ladies and congrats to you all! :flower:

Lucy, let me know when you have an EDD and I'll add you to the list. Alternatively, pick a day and I'll just pop you down on it and we can change it once you've had your scan :) x



wifey2013 said:


> Since I had a MMC in March I've been pretty nervous about this pregnancy. I do have a good feeling about it though. I tested at about 4 weeks 3 days and I got Pregnant 2-3 weeks on a clear blue digital. I tested this morning again (at 5 weeks 2 days) and I got 3+ weeks on the clear blue! I'm so happy the little bean is growing. It's going to feel like forever until my first OB appointment. Anyone else get there BFP after a MMC?

There's a few of us here :) I miscarried in January @ 6w, and then again in February @ 4+3 :wacko: hoping for a sticky this time! x



SCgirl said:


> So this is a bit of a tmi post, buuuuut...
> 
> When dtd has anyone else been experiencing way more intense "o's"?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining...:blush:

Oh yes! It's all that extra blood we have rushing around, making everything more sensitive I think :lol: not complaining either!



JoWantsABaby said:


> Hey everyone, gosh, this group is massive! Hello and welcome to all the new ladies, I have missed so much by not checking this for 2 days!!
> 
> So... My private reassurance scan was booked for Tuesday coming. I woke up this morning however and just knew I had to have a scan today. I was so anxious and didn't wanna get out of bed. One of my friends is visiting tomorrow and she is 24 weeks and haven't seen her for ages so think this may have triggered more anxiety on my part...
> Anyhows, I phoned the scan place and they managed to slot me in this afternoon...
> I'm pleased to say all is well, saw a good strong little heartbeat and dating as I thought I should -6+4 - (I ovulate a bit later than average)
> I have passed the point at which I miscarried in February and so I blubbed when I heard the hb... Dh was really emotional too- we were told to expect trouble conceiving after he had chemotherapy last year so finally life is getting better again
> Know I'm not out of the woods yet but feeling really positive now :)
> Hope everyone is well x

Fantastic news! :happydance:

Evening ladies :hi: hope you've all had a lovely day wherever you are! It's been a beautiful day here, the girls have been in the paddling pool in the garden and OH pottered about whilst I slept in my sun lounger for 3 HOURS!!! :rofl: I feel amazing now, just hoping I can sleep tonight. I'm sure I will!


----------



## FlatShoes

wifey2013 said:


> Since I had a MMC in March I've been pretty nervous about this pregnancy. I do have a good feeling about it though. I tested at about 4 weeks 3 days and I got Pregnant 2-3 weeks on a clear blue digital. I tested this morning again (at 5 weeks 2 days) and I got 3+ weeks on the clear blue! I'm so happy the little bean is growing. It's going to feel like forever until my first OB appointment. Anyone else get there BFP after a MMC?

I had a mmc at 8 weeks in December. Currently 5+6 and very nervous!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like a great day lolly! 

Has anyone got any good aversions? I can't eat a proper meal, I'm trying to eat one as we speak, beef hot pot and chips, and the chips are knocking me sick! What is going on? On the plus side I've lost 7 pounds from living off toast and crisps :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

No aversions but I'm kinda craving ice again (did with both of my daughters). Always good to have a non calorific craving :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> No aversions but I'm kinda craving ice again (did with both of my daughters). Always good to have a non calorific craving :haha:

That is a good craving! Maybe your having baby girl number three! ;)


----------



## SCgirl

I've been having a slight aversion to food in general. Which is super odd for me. I just don't really want anything, and have to make myself eat... which is a pain, because since I don't want to eat, I don't want to prepare and smell things- which means fast processed meals.

I wish I could eat something easy like salads, but lettuce gives me major stomach issues and I'd be spending time curled up on the bathroom floor if I ate it!


----------



## Dawnyybus

I know I'm a few post behind everyone, but I'm not having dtd with my boyfriend till I know everything is okiee, we did it a couple of times but had such bad pain I'm too scared now. He has taken it well but isn't happy. Lol. Congratulations to everyone with btp in the last few days. Xxxx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oooo mummy to be lucky you loosing weight, I've put on nearly a stone!! God knows how since I've hardly been eating with all this sickness but I do put on a lot of weight during pregnancy 4 1/2 stone with number 1 & 3 and 3 1/2 stone with number 2, luckily it did come off with them nearly straight away so I'm hoping for the same this time x


----------



## messica

SCgirl said:


> Is there any reason not to? Everything I've read says it should fine, so I figure if I'm going to m/c it'll happen either way...

I can't speak for others situations but do know many AR clinics ask their IVF couples to abstain in very early pregnancy, ours is one of them.

I think it has to do with the fact that for some women o can cause cramping and implantation problems. Especially those who have experienced multiple early losses before? I'm sure their success rates mean quite a bit to them and they want to stack their odds.


I'm not worried about it, but am going to continue following their instruction until I hear otherwise!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't bare to open the fridge, everything in it smells gross to me so I make Hubby open it and get whatever we need out of it. All I fancy these days is toast!

It's strange because at first I couldn't stop eating, I wanted everything, and I gained a bit of weight but just lately I hate food :haha:

hubby has some weird chocolate covered nuts on the kitchen side and every time I look at them I gag. Yak! Pregnancy does strange things to our bodies :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, I was able to read all of the replies to me. Thank you all so much for being so concerned. To answer some of your questions, yes I was denied care. The reason i was denied care was not that they did not take my primary and secondary insurance. It was just that they did not take them together. Apparently a lot of places in my area (Cary, NC) are like that. The reason is, is that I have government insurance and a lot of places don't like taking it for some reason. I honestly think taking medicare and medicaid should be required since its given out by the government but alas here in the US its not and it makes no sense at all.. It is so messed up that barely any clinics take my government insurance.. So now the only option I have is to pay $300 extra a month for secondary insurance. I am getting it through blue cross blue shield and its called "medigap". I am so upset that I even have to have a 3rd insurance just to get treated.

Also congrats and welcome to all you lovely ladies joining the group :hugs: <3


----------



## hopeful2012

oh my god! im gonna kill him! after everything this morning he goes rambling around in my car and nos the front fender is damaged ( this is the car we bought for me last week) there are 2 other cars in the drive way, why did he have to drive mine? he had a wreck yesterday in his old truck but its still driveable. it will cost 1000 dollars to fix mine. that pisses me off. plus i told him that we didnt neex to drive that one everywhere. i mean between me going to work and having to run places fof him and him driving it everytime im not it has 700 miles on it in a week.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

hopeful2012 said:


> oh my god! im gonna kill him! after everything this morning he goes rambling around in my car and nos the front fender is damaged ( this is the car we bought for me last week) there are 2 other cars in the drive way, why did he have to drive mine? he had a wreck yesterday in his old truck but its still driveable. it will cost 1000 dollars to fix mine. that pisses me off. plus i told him that we didnt neex to drive that one everywhere. i mean between me going to work and having to run places fof him and him driving it everytime im not it has 700 miles on it in a week.

Men are so thoughtless sometimes, take some big deep breaths Hun & count to 10 xx

Does anyone else think today is going soooooo slow?!?! Not sure if it's the heat, the argument, the kids arguing or what but I'm really wanting today to be over & it just isn't happening! I've not stopped today either so I thought it would've flown by but nope :-( 
Really hoping tomorrow goes faster, scan at 9:30am Monday & it can't come quick enough, I've also given my hubby the job of phoning his mum tomorrow & telling her I don't want her to come to my scan with me, if hubby can't be there I'd really prefer to be on my own, I know it's just me being defensive but I don't want he to be there just incase they say anything bad, I know it's not likely but at this stage anything can happen am I being stupid??


----------



## ttc_lolly

Today's flying by for me, but then again the whole week has!

Hopeful, Arghhh men :grr: they really don't think sometimes!

Kiwi, that's awful. I hope it gets sorted soon :hugs: I am sometimes a little jealous, but I do think it's great how you ladies in the US get unlimited amounts of scans etc etc but in cases like this I'm just glad we have the NHS here and we don't have to worry about these things. So you won't get seen at all until the insurance is all up and running and accepted?


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> oh my god! im gonna kill him! after everything this morning he goes rambling around in my car and nos the front fender is damaged ( this is the car we bought for me last week) there are 2 other cars in the drive way, why did he have to drive mine? he had a wreck yesterday in his old truck but its still driveable. it will cost 1000 dollars to fix mine. that pisses me off. plus i told him that we didnt neex to drive that one everywhere. i mean between me going to work and having to run places fof him and him driving it everytime im not it has 700 miles on it in a week.
> 
> Men are so thoughtless sometimes, take some big deep breaths Hun & count to 10 xx
> 
> Does anyone else think today is going soooooo slow?!?! Not sure if it's the heat, the argument, the kids arguing or what but I'm really wanting today to be over & it just isn't happening! I've not stopped today either so I thought it would've flown by but nope :-(
> Really hoping tomorrow goes faster, scan at 9:30am Monday & it can't come quick enough, I've also given my hubby the job of phoning his mum tomorrow & telling her I don't want her to come to my scan with me, if hubby can't be there I'd really prefer to be on my own, I know it's just me being defensive but I don't want he to be there just incase they say anything bad, I know it's not likely but at this stage anything can happen am I being stupid??Click to expand...

Nope that's totally understandable I think I'd be the same. Xx


----------



## SCgirl

The doctor only scheduled me for an early scan because I've already had 3 early losses, and wants to use it to confirm my pregnancy. As far as I know, they usually do the first between 8-10 weeks, and another at 20. Sometimes one around 32.

There are some places to get private scans where I live, but the earliest they'll do one is 11 weeks, and they want proof that you're under a doctors care and have had previous scans...


----------



## mrs.humphreys

My mum offered to come with me but I said no to her for the same reason but with my mil she sort of didn't give me a choice, she just put me on the spot saying I'll come with you I'm off work so I felt abit like "oh ok" but I really don't want her too :-( once I get past 12wks then that's fine if she's off work as I'm sure I'll be having plenty, I had to with my last with number 2 son stopping growing for some unknown reason at 35wks so I'm guessing this time will be the same x


----------



## 0203

I don't know if I am being overly anxious but tonight I had some really bad cramps and something just feels different :( I am really worried, keep checking for any bleeding and there is none. Hope its my just being paranoid but i am so so scared :(


----------



## SCgirl

0203- i'm same day as you, and while walking down the hall i had a sharp stitch that made me stop in my tracks. been having some odd cramping today as well... hopefully everything is ok and this is normal for where we are!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Speak to your doctor if you are concerned at all 0203 :hugs: even if it's just for some reassurance. I do get some pulling and stretching that can take my breath away at times, but it's all normal from what I can remember with my daughter's pregnancies x


----------



## mrsstrezy

Dawnyybus said:


> I know I'm a few post behind everyone, but I'm not having dtd with my boyfriend till I know everything is okiee, we did it a couple of times but had such bad pain I'm too scared now. He has taken it well but isn't happy. Lol. Congratulations to everyone with btp in the last few days. Xxxx

When I had my first consultation with the nurse, she told me to wait to dtd until it's been two weeks since my spotting. So starting Monday we'll be good to go again:) Hubby doesn't seem too interested though...I think he's a little freaked out to have sex with a pregnant woman for the first time:haha: I'm a little scared myself, have no clue what it will feel like! Hopefully I'll just be o'ing nonstop if it's anything like what some of you other ladies are describing, lol!


Mummy to be x said:


> Sounds like a great day lolly!
> 
> Has anyone got any good aversions? I can't eat a proper meal, I'm trying to eat one as we speak, beef hot pot and chips, and the chips are knocking me sick! What is going on? On the plus side I've lost 7 pounds from living off toast and crisps :haha:

Aversions has pretty much been my biggest pregnancy symptom. All I'm interested in is cheap CRAP. Mcdonald's, Taco Bell, pizza, Chinese. The thought of having a nice meal(like a steak or homecooking) is kinda disgusting to me! I had a bad aversion to sweets for about a week, but that's gradually getting better. I feel bad for eating junk, but I've actually lost weight so far because I can't eat large portions. I hit a wall while eating. I'll be enjoying it and loving it, then all of a sudden will feel disgusted/queasy and have to stop. Last night I felt the crappiest I've felt so far. Nausea and stomachache. Morning sickness is so weird...it's like a category all in it's own. I would liken it to feeling like you're about to have diarrhea, but then don't. Don't know if that makes sense? lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> Today's flying by for me, but then again the whole week has!
> 
> Hopeful, Arghhh men :grr: they really don't think sometimes!
> 
> Kiwi, that's awful. I hope it gets sorted soon :hugs: I am sometimes a little jealous, but I do think it's great how you ladies in the US get unlimited amounts of scans etc etc but in cases like this I'm just glad we have the NHS here and we don't have to worry about these things. So you won't get seen at all until the insurance is all up and running and accepted?

It is true, I have to wait until my insurance is worked out until I can be seen by anyone other than the emergency room. Good news is that I can probably print out proof of insurance to use right away until my new card gets here. There is 1 place I could go, but the last time I was there for my yearly the receptionist treated me like crap so I refuse to give those places my money. 



SCgirl said:


> The doctor only scheduled me for an early scan because I've already had 3 early losses, and wants to use it to confirm my pregnancy. As far as I know, they usually do the first between 8-10 weeks, and another at 20. Sometimes one around 32.
> 
> There are some places to get private scans where I live, but the earliest they'll do one is 11 weeks, and they want proof that you're under a doctors care and have had previous scans...

Actually, I live not too far from you (right above you hehe howdy neighbor!) and I have found many many places that do it as early as 6 weeks. Also, just because they do not "normally" do it until 8-10 weeks does not mean you can't request to have a scan whenever you want. Remember you are a paying customer, just because they say one thing for "standard" procedure does not mean you can't go outside of it. I got early scans because I thought I was having a miscarriage and they already knew it was my first child with no previous mc. As for private OBGYN's, I have noticed that most are indeed private. At least in my area they are.


----------



## sunshine85

Kiwiberry said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Today's flying by for me, but then again the whole week has!
> 
> Hopeful, Arghhh men :grr: they really don't think sometimes!
> 
> Kiwi, that's awful. I hope it gets sorted soon :hugs: I am sometimes a little jealous, but I do think it's great how you ladies in the US get unlimited amounts of scans etc etc but in cases like this I'm just glad we have the NHS here and we don't have to worry about these things. So you won't get seen at all until the insurance is all up and running and accepted?
> 
> It is true, I have to wait until my insurance is worked out until I can be seen by anyone other than the emergency room. Good news is that I can probably print out proof of insurance to use right away until my new card gets here. There is 1 place I could go, but the last time I was there for my yearly the receptionist treated me like crap so I refuse to give those places my money.
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> The doctor only scheduled me for an early scan because I've already had 3 early losses, and wants to use it to confirm my pregnancy. As far as I know, they usually do the first between 8-10 weeks, and another at 20. Sometimes one around 32.
> 
> There are some places to get private scans where I live, but the earliest they'll do one is 11 weeks, and they want proof that you're under a doctors care and have had previous scans...Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I live not too far from you (right above you hehe howdy neighbor!) and I have found many many places that do it as early as 6 weeks. Also, just because they do not "normally" do it until 8-10 weeks does not mean you can't request to have a scan whenever you want. Remember you are a paying customer, just because they say one thing for "standard" procedure does not mean you can't go outside of it. I got early scans because I thought I was having a miscarriage and they already knew it was my first child with no previous mc. As for private OBGYN's, I have noticed that most are indeed private. At least in my area they are.Click to expand...


I have basically had a scan every other day this week. The NP understands why I am a wreck this time around and being that I have had three losses, they know it keeps me a little sane. I have gotten to see the hb twice and yesterday heard it at 105bmp and hope it keeps going up and strong. Last m/c I heard it twice too, so it does little to calm my nerves. My NP won't see me again until 8 weeks unless I want another scan but a I figure I will stay outta their hair for now lol..

Plus I go see a high-risk OB on Monday and I am sure he will wanna do a scan. I am fx that this baby aspirin/progesteronr regimen thingy I am doing is working. I only take 800mcg folic acid and an extra 2 or 3 400mcg pills of folic acid...wondering if I need to take more lol


----------



## SMandel22

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, I was able to read all of the replies to me. Thank you all so much for being so concerned. To answer some of your questions, yes I was denied care. The reason i was denied care was not that they did not take my primary and secondary insurance. It was just that they did not take them together. Apparently a lot of places in my area (Cary, NC) are like that. The reason is, is that I have government insurance and a lot of places don't like taking it for some reason. I honestly think taking medicare and medicaid should be required since its given out by the government but alas here in the US its not and it makes no sense at all.. It is so messed up that barely any clinics take my government insurance.. So now the only option I have is to pay $300 extra a month for secondary insurance. I am getting it through blue cross blue shield and its called "medigap". I am so upset that I even have to have a 3rd insurance just to get treated.
> 
> Also congrats and welcome to all you lovely ladies joining the group :hugs: <3

I'm in Pinehurst, NC! :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

sunshine85 said:


> I have basically had a scan every other day this week. The NP understands why I am a wreck this time around and being that I have had three losses, they know it keeps me a little sane. I have gotten to see the hb twice and yesterday heard it at 105bmp and hope it keeps going up and strong. Last m/c I heard it twice too, so it does little to calm my nerves. My NP won't see me again until 8 weeks unless I want another scan but a I figure I will stay outta their hair for now lol..
> 
> Plus I go see a high-risk OB on Monday and I am sure he will wanna do a scan. I am fx that this baby aspirin/progesteronr regimen thingy I am doing is working. I only take 800mcg folic acid and an extra 2 or 3 400mcg pills of folic acid...wondering if I need to take more lol

At 7+2 I got the hb and it was 140. The reason it calms me down is because I have never had a miscarriage (at least none that I am aware of) and have no reason to believe I will. I wish you the best of luck keeping calm until 8 weeks :hugs:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

SMandel22 said:


> I'm in Pinehurst, NC! :)

Oh wow really??? That is so awesome!!! It seems you are about an hour and 15 minutes from me!! :hugs:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, I was able to read all of the replies to me. Thank you all so much for being so concerned. To answer some of your questions, yes I was denied care. The reason i was denied care was not that they did not take my primary and secondary insurance. It was just that they did not take them together. Apparently a lot of places in my area (Cary, NC) are like that. The reason is, is that I have government insurance and a lot of places don't like taking it for some reason. I honestly think taking medicare and medicaid should be required since its given out by the government but alas here in the US its not and it makes no sense at all.. It is so messed up that barely any clinics take my government insurance.. So now the only option I have is to pay $300 extra a month for secondary insurance. I am getting it through blue cross blue shield and its called "medigap". I am so upset that I even have to have a 3rd insurance just to get treated.
> 
> Also congrats and welcome to all you lovely ladies joining the group :hugs: <3


I've had Medicaid for a couple of my pregnancies and the reason that some Drs don't accept it is because Medicaid only reimburses up to a certain amt regardless of what the normal charge is. So, the dr might have to provide a service that costs 100.00, but Medicaid May only reimburse 50.00 . There's nothing to make up that other 50. I live in Indiana and most of the offices around here accept it, no problem. Are there any offices in ur area that do??


----------



## SMandel22

Kiwiberry said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in Pinehurst, NC! :)
> 
> Oh wow really??? That is so awesome!!! It seems you are about an hour and 15 minutes from me!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I actually live in Seven Lakes but Pinehurst is more recognizable, lol. I moved down here from NY about 3.5 years ago. :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Luvspnk31 said:


> I've had Medicaid for a couple of my pregnancies and the reason that some Drs don't accept it is because Medicaid only reimburses up to a certain amt regardless of what the normal charge is. So, the dr might have to provide a service that costs 100.00, but Medicaid May only reimburse 50.00 . There's nothing to make up that other 50. I live in Indiana and most of the offices around here accept it, no problem. Are there any offices in ur area that do??

There are areas that accept Medicaid but the problem is because I have medicare I can't use Medicaid as a primary. So I end up having to find a place that accepts Medicare primary, and medicaid supplemental. Those places are actually really rare. So what I have decided to do is get Medigap, I go in on Monday to talk to a rep about it to give me some more information and hopefully get started with a plan. Medigap will be my supplemental insurance. Then I will have no problem finding a place that will take it since Medigap is from a private insurance company (blue Cross blue shield), instead of relying on both government insurance. 



SMandel22 said:


> I actually live in Seven Lakes but Pinehurst is more recognizable, lol. I moved down here from NY about 3.5 years ago. :)

That is so awesome!! How do you like it here in NC? Now that I moved to Cary, there is really nowhere else I want to go. Everything is so nice here and so clean you could lick the ground lol.


----------



## SMandel22

Kiwiberry said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> I've had Medicaid for a couple of my pregnancies and the reason that some Drs don't accept it is because Medicaid only reimburses up to a certain amt regardless of what the normal charge is. So, the dr might have to provide a service that costs 100.00, but Medicaid May only reimburse 50.00 . There's nothing to make up that other 50. I live in Indiana and most of the offices around here accept it, no problem. Are there any offices in ur area that do??
> 
> There are areas that accept Medicaid but the problem is because I have medicare I can't use Medicaid as a primary. So I end up having to find a place that accepts Medicare primary, and medicaid supplemental. Those places are actually really rare. So what I have decided to do is get Medigap, I go in on Monday to talk to a rep about it to give me some more information and hopefully get started with a plan. Medigap will be my supplemental insurance. Then I will have no problem finding a place that will take it since Medigap is from a private insurance company (blue Cross blue shield), instead of relying on both government insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> I actually live in Seven Lakes but Pinehurst is more recognizable, lol. I moved down here from NY about 3.5 years ago. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is so awesome!! How do you like it here in NC? Now that I moved to Cary, there is really nowhere else I want to go. Everything is so nice here and so clean you could lick the ground lol.Click to expand...

Haha!! How beautiful this place is, was the first thing I fell in love with. We absolutely love it here!! You can definitely lick the ground in some places!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

SMandel22 said:


> Haha!! How beautiful this place is, was the first thing I fell in love with. We absolutely love it here!! You can definitely lick the ground in some places!!

Have you ever been to Cary?


----------



## sunshine85

I used to work for Hilton Worldwide at home and booked in NC alot haha. 

I was born and raised in Las Vegas but living here in Tampa, FL.

I have had medicaid and it is 100% medicaid and covers practically everything OB related.


----------



## Kiwiberry

sunshine85 said:


> I used to work for Hilton Worldwide at home and booked in NC alot haha.
> 
> I was born and raised in Las Vegas but living here in Tampa, FL.
> 
> I have had medicaid and it is 100% medicaid and covers practically everything OB related.

Medicaid is not the problem. The problem is I have Medicare as a primary insurance and I can't literally can't switch my primary from medicare. I can only switch my supplemental insurance. So with that being said, medicaid is my supplemental insurance not my primary. Medicare is really weird and restricts you a lot. The problem with medicaid as my supplemental insurance which is standard for people who have medicare in North Carolina, is that they do not take Medicare primary and medicaid supplemental. They will only take them separately. Meaning, they will only take medicaid or medicare as a primary. You can't have medicaid as a supplemental. A lot of OBGYN are this way apparently. The only reason i can think of for why it is that way is because medicare and medicaid are both government insurance. 

I need a supplemental insurance because medicare only pays 80% not including deductibles. I have already figured out a solution tho! So no worries at least for now.


----------



## sunshine85

SMandel22 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I was able to read all of the replies to me. Thank you all so much for being so concerned. To answer some of your questions, yes I was denied care. The reason i was denied care was not that they did not take my primary and secondary insurance. It was just that they did not take them together. Apparently a lot of places in my area (Cary, NC) are like that. The reason is, is that I have government insurance and a lot of places don't like taking it for some reason. I honestly think taking medicare and medicaid should be required since its given out by the government but alas here in the US its not and it makes no sense at all.. It is so messed up that barely any clinics take my government insurance.. So now the only option I have is to pay $300 extra a month for secondary insurance. I am getting it through blue cross blue shield and its called "medigap". I am so upset that I even have to have a 3rd insurance just to get treated.
> 
> Also congrats and welcome to all you lovely ladies joining the group :hugs: <3
> 
> I'm in Pinehurst, NC! :)Click to expand...




Kiwiberry said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> I used to work for Hilton Worldwide at home and booked in NC alot haha.
> 
> I was born and raised in Las Vegas but living here in Tampa, FL.
> 
> I have had medicaid and it is 100% medicaid and covers practically everything OB related.
> 
> Medicaid is not the problem. The problem is I have Medicare as a primary insurance and I can't literally can't switch my primary from medicare. I can only switch my supplemental insurance. So with that being said, medicaid is my supplemental insurance not my primary. Medicare is really weird and restricts you a lot. The problem with medicaid as my supplemental insurance which is standard for people who have medicare in North Carolina, is that they do not take Medicare primary and medicaid supplemental. They will only take them separately. Meaning, they will only take medicaid or medicare as a primary. You can't have medicaid as a supplemental. A lot of OBGYN are this way apparently. The only reason i can think of that it is this way is because medicare and medicaid are both government insurance.
> 
> I need a supplemental insurance because medicare only pays 80% not including deductibles. I have already figured out a solution tho! So no worries at least for now.Click to expand...

Great! Sounds like you have it all figured out so that will be one obstacle outta the way! Woot! :) 

Nice to see some peeps stateside too xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

sunshine85 said:


> Great! Sounds like you have it all figured out so that will be one obstacle outta the way! Woot! :)
> 
> Nice to see some peeps stateside too xx

Yeah I am happy about that too!! I barely see anyone from the US on BnB. I decided I am going to go with Medigap which is a supplemental insurance plan offered by Blue Cross Blue Shield. After I get that sorted out hopefully I will not have any issue being accepted anywhere that takes Medicare as a primary.


----------



## wifey2013

It's crazy how complicated insurance is. Here in Canada medicare covers pretty much everything without question, the only thing I need you use my private insurance for is some testing that goes beyond the norm and to get much faster blood test results. I hope everything gets sorted for you quickly!


----------



## hopeful2012

Kiwiberry said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Great! Sounds like you have it all figured out so that will be one obstacle outta the way! Woot! :)
> 
> Nice to see some peeps stateside too xx
> 
> Yeah I am happy about that too!! I barely see anyone from the US on BnB. I decided I am going to go with Medigap which is a supplemental insurance plan offered by Blue Cross Blue Shield. After I get that sorted out hopefully I will not have any issue being accepted anywhere that takes Medicare as a primary.Click to expand...

I'm from Georgia! My sister lives in nc, though!


----------



## thosevibes

Went to the hospital and my HCG is 11 :/
They said no evidence of pregnancy on U/S and could have lost early.

I thought my period was April 15 but I just remember it was the 20th. They based in from the 15/16th so I could just be early and can't see anything on ultrasound because of being early.

Nervous...


----------



## Luvspnk31

Kiwiberry said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> I've had Medicaid for a couple of my pregnancies and the reason that some Drs don't accept it is because Medicaid only reimburses up to a certain amt regardless of what the normal charge is. So, the dr might have to provide a service that costs 100.00, but Medicaid May only reimburse 50.00 . There's nothing to make up that other 50. I live in Indiana and most of the offices around here accept it, no problem. Are there any offices in ur area that do??
> 
> There are areas that accept Medicaid but the problem is because I have medicare I can't use Medicaid as a primary. So I end up having to find a place that accepts Medicare primary, and medicaid supplemental. Those places are actually really rare. So what I have decided to do is get Medigap, I go in on Monday to talk to a rep about it to give me some more information and hopefully get started with a plan. Medigap will be my supplemental insurance. Then I will have no problem finding a place that will take it since Medigap is from a private insurance company (blue Cross blue shield), instead of relying on both government insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> I actually live in Seven Lakes but Pinehurst is more recognizable, lol. I moved down here from NY about 3.5 years ago. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That is so awesome!! How do you like it here in NC? Now that I moved to Cary, there is really nowhere else I want to go. Everything is so nice here and so clean you could lick the ground lol.Click to expand...


Gotcha! Read the part about Medicare as Medicaid. Hopefully things will run smoothly now!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

thosevibes said:


> Went to the hospital and my HCG is 11 :/
> They said no evidence of pregnancy on U/S and could have lost early.
> 
> I thought my period was April 15 but I just remember it was the 20th. They based in from the 15/16th so I could just be early and can't see anything on ultrasound because of being early.
> 
> Nervous...


Praying everything turns out well. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Well, I think symptoms are finally kicking in!! Been nauseous and gaggy all day. I've been sick too, so that doesn't help. Boobs have been getting more sore over the last few days, and when I took my bra off tonight, it felt like boulders hanging off my chest, lol. I'm ready to insert a catheter too!!! I think I've peed at least 30 times today. Guess what???? Gotta go AGAIN!!! :)


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:) mind if I join? I found out yesterday that we finally got pregnant:) We are so happy! EDD is the 23rd January. We've been ttc for 29 months! I had a beta yesterday and it was 303 on 15dpo. I did my 2nd iui and tested out the trigger. By 11dpo it was negative and didn't have tests to test again. Dh wouldn't let me buy either! Only symptoms I have are cramps that feel like af will show any minute! Sore boobs and nipples and a dry mouth. I didn't have any nausea with dd, almost 7years ago, so I'm hoping I don't get it this time around. I go on Monday for beta#2 to see if its doubling:) fx


----------



## cheezytrish

I officially repent and will never have pizza again while pregnant. Worst heartburn EVER!! 

Ironically...sushi (cooked rolls of course) has been a solid, non-vomit inducing food so far.


----------



## Kiwiberry

hopeful2012 said:


> I'm from Georgia! My sister lives in nc, though!

Yay more ladies from the US! :hugs:



thosevibes said:


> Went to the hospital and my HCG is 11 :/
> They said no evidence of pregnancy on U/S and could have lost early.
> 
> I thought my period was April 15 but I just remember it was the 20th. They based in from the 15/16th so I could just be early and can't see anything on ultrasound because of being early.
> 
> Nervous...

I really hope you are able to get things figured out sweetie. I will have my fingers crossed for you! xx



Luvspnk31 said:


> Well, I think symptoms are finally kicking in!! Been nauseous and gaggy all day. I've been sick too, so that doesn't help. Boobs have been getting more sore over the last few days, and when I took my bra off tonight, it felt like boulders hanging off my chest, lol. I'm ready to insert a catheter too!!! I think I've peed at least 30 times today. Guess what???? Gotta go AGAIN!!! :)

Yay for symptoms!!! If you have nausea you should try some of these preggie drops. I went and bought the drop version and the lollipop version. I have not yet tried them but I have heard really good things about them. If you are interested you can buy them at "Babies'R'Us" or order them online. There might be other stores you can find them at but this was the only store in my area that carried them. 

https://www.amazon.com/Preggie-Drop...8&qid=1400293722&sr=8-2&keywords=preggie+pops



wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) mind if I join? I found out yesterday that we finally got pregnant:) We are so happy! EDD is the 23rd January. We've been ttc for 29 months! I had a beta yesterday and it was 303 on 15dpo. I did my 2nd iui and tested out the trigger. By 11dpo it was negative and didn't have tests to test again. Dh wouldn't let me buy either! Only symptoms I have are cramps that feel like af will show any minute! Sore boobs and nipples and a dry mouth. I didn't have any nausea with dd, almost 7years ago, so I'm hoping I don't get it this time around. I go on Monday for beta#2 to see if its doubling:) fx

Congratulations sweetie!!! Welcome to the group as well! <3 :hugs:


----------



## thosevibes

Thanks guys... I'm due Jan 26th


----------



## sethsmummy

sorry i cant write a proper post just now ladies ds2 has stolen an arm to sleep on lol 

but has any1 else used the fertility friend pregnancy site? silly thing is confusing me.. its got me down as 7 weeks 2 days pregnant when by ovulation im only 4 weeks. :s


----------



## Kiwiberry

sethsmummy said:


> sorry i cant write a proper post just now ladies ds2 has stolen an arm to sleep on lol
> 
> but has any1 else used the fertility friend pregnancy site? silly thing is confusing me.. its got me down as 7 weeks 2 days pregnant when by ovulation im only 4 weeks. :s

Do not forget, they count 2 weeks before ovulation as well. I do not know where the extra week and 2 days comes from lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

Kiwiberry said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> sorry i cant write a proper post just now ladies ds2 has stolen an arm to sleep on lol
> 
> but has any1 else used the fertility friend pregnancy site? silly thing is confusing me.. its got me down as 7 weeks 2 days pregnant when by ovulation im only 4 weeks. :s
> 
> Do not forget, they count 2 weeks before ovulation as well.Click to expand...

im 4 weeks 4 days including the two weeks. its going by my LMP i think. Id have thought it would have gone by ovulation date.

thanks though hun :hugs:


----------



## thosevibes

Is there a Jan fb group yet?


----------



## Kiwiberry

sethsmummy said:


> im 4 weeks 4 days including the two weeks. its going by my LMP i think. Id have thought it would have gone by ovulation date.
> 
> thanks though hun :hugs:

Well it can go by ovulation date. The reason it might be off with LMP is because everyone has a different cycle length. So sometimes they just rope everyone into the standard 28 days. If you know your conception date (Ovulation most likely), you could always start there instead. I am not sure if the site you are using offers that tho. Another thing you can try is going to these other sites (link below) and calculate your due date. That way you can use your due date + LMP to see if that is more accurate. 

1.) https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator
2.) https://www.justmommies.com/duedate.shtml

The only other thing I can think of as to why it could be calculating that way is maybe you made an error in entering the dates. It just does not make sense for you to be 4w4d but it says your 7w2d lol. Sometimes those tickers can be so weird lol.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning/afternoon/evening (depending on whereabouts you are)
How are we all feeling today?
I'm currently feeling ok, no sign of sickness yet, but my god it was warm last night!! Swollen burning feet all night is no good when you're exhausted :-(
Another busy day for me today, we're getting all our camping stuff out & making sure it's all there & clean before we go next Friday, we've not used it since last august.
Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Kiwiberry said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> im 4 weeks 4 days including the two weeks. its going by my LMP i think. Id have thought it would have gone by ovulation date.
> 
> thanks though hun :hugs:
> 
> Well it can go by ovulation date. The reason it might be off with LMP is because everyone has a different cycle length. So sometimes they just rope everyone into the standard 28 days. If you know your conception date (Ovulation most likely), you could always start there instead. I am not sure if the site you are using offers that tho. Another thing you can try is going to these other sites (link below) and calculate your due date. That way you can use your due date + LMP to see if that is more accurate.
> 
> 1.) https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator
> 2.) https://www.justmommies.com/duedate.shtml
> 
> The only other thing I can think of as to why it could be calculating that way is maybe you made an error in entering the dates. It just does not make sense for you to be 4w4d but it says your 7w2d lol. Sometimes those tickers can be so weird lol.Click to expand...

thanks hun.. i think iv found a way to set it to the O date due date. I have super duper long cycles so if it went by my LMP i would be 7 weeks 2d instead of the 4weeks 5 days i actually am (lol forgot to add a day on from yesterday :haha: ) 

I hate how things just assume everyone has a nice normal cycle lol. mine last months on end xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

sethsmummy said:


> thanks hun.. i think iv found a way to set it to the O date due date. I have super duper long cycles so if it went by my LMP i would be 7 weeks 2d instead of the 4weeks 5 days i actually am (lol forgot to add a day on from yesterday :haha: )
> 
> I hate how things just assume everyone has a nice normal cycle lol. mine last months on end xx

I see your tickers now! They look great! I do not understand why they rope us into a 28 day cycle, it is kind of weird for most EDD calculators & Pregnancy tickers. It's ok tho, we have a way around it hehe! I also have rather longish cycles. Mine were anywhere from 33-35 days.



mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening (depending on whereabouts you are)
> How are we all feeling today?
> I'm currently feeling ok, no sign of sickness yet, but my god it was warm last night!! Swollen burning feet all night is no good when you're exhausted :-(
> Another busy day for me today, we're getting all our camping stuff out & making sure it's all there & clean before we go next Friday, we've not used it since last august.
> Hope you all have a good day xxx

I love camping! I bet you all are so excited!


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well.

I'm thinking I might have a pregnancy symptom at last. I just had fresh bacon and roasted pepper ravioli for tea, but just HAD to have mayonnaise on it! Thats just odd.


----------



## thosevibes

Anyone here having Irish twins? Or had Irish twins? I'm due a month before DD first birthday lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening (depending on whereabouts you are)
> How are we all feeling today?
> I'm currently feeling ok, no sign of sickness yet, but my god it was warm last night!! Swollen burning feet all night is no good when you're exhausted :-(
> Another busy day for me today, we're getting all our camping stuff out & making sure it's all there & clean before we go next Friday, we've not used it since last august.
> Hope you all have a good day xxx

morning hun :D im feeling rather good this morning.. usual feeling sick but good :D I have to agree... i was way too warm last night dh came in to me cuddling the duvet instead of being covered with it :haha: ooo where are you going camping hun?



Kiwiberry said:


> I see your tickers now! They look great! I do not understand why they rope us into a 28 day cycle, it is kind of weird for most EDD calculators & Pregnancy tickers. It's ok tho, we have a way around it hehe! I also have rather longish cycles. Mine were anywhere from 33-35 days.

I know! well my 1st cycle was 113 days then this was into the 30s before i O'd but i put that down to vitex shortening my cycle 



Tui said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you are all well.
> 
> I'm thinking I might have a pregnancy symptom at last. I just had fresh bacon and roasted pepper ravioli for tea, but just HAD to have mayonnaise on it! Thats just odd.

woo for symptoms :dance: Mayo is an awsome one ;) nom nom


----------



## sunshine85

Where you guys make the ticker thingies at? I am not making one yet as I am too paranoid. Just wanna know so when I feel comfortable enough I know where to go.


Why I am up at 4am I have no idea loool


----------



## sethsmummy

sunshine85 said:


> Where you guys make the ticker thingies at? I am not making one yet as I am too paranoid. Just wanna know so when I feel comfortable enough I know where to go.
> 
> 
> Why I am up at 4am I have no idea loool

just click on one you like hun and it should take you to the page it was made (apart from my bottom one as i made that myself) xx


----------



## 0203

Thanks for those that replied to me, I can't multi quote on my phone. The cramps eased off and there was never any bleeding so I am feeling better now, actually have a bit of Nausea Which is quite exciting
Hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Is anyone else really uncomfortable sleeping?? My poor boyfriend has no pillows because they are all under my bum, back and neck... I read somewhere not to sleep on your back and that left side is better to get blood to the placenta, I now have to constantly sleep like that.... Still feeling really sick but starting to eat more then one meal a day.... Xxxxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Dawnyybus said:


> Is anyone else really uncomfortable sleeping?? My poor boyfriend has no pillows because they are all under my bum, back and neck... I read somewhere not to sleep on your back and that left side is better to get blood to the placenta, I now have to constantly sleep like that.... Still feeling really sick but starting to eat more then one meal a day.... Xxxxx

It is ok to sleep on your back through the first trimester.


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 said:


> Thanks for those that replied to me, I can't multi quote on my phone. The cramps eased off and there was never any bleeding so I am feeling better now, actually have a bit of Nausea Which is quite exciting
> Hope everyone has a good day today!

im glad your ok hun :hugs: that must have been quite scary! 

Dawn.. kiwi is right you can sleep on your back now. its just when we are further on you have to try stay off your back. :hugs:

I just made my first baby purchase :haha: getting an early start. Got a NUK glass bottle starter set x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

We're so excited but now we've got everything out I'm thinking "how the hell did we fit it all in the car last year!! Haha 
We're going down to my brother in laws, well about a mile from his, near Cardiff, he's based in the army down there, normally we stay at there's but it's always abit cramped to we thought we might Aswel combine the camping with visiting them xx


----------



## sethsmummy

aww i bet that will be lovely! I hope this weather holds out for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## Penguin14

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) mind if I join? I found out yesterday that we finally got pregnant:) We are so happy! EDD is the 23rd January. We've been ttc for 29 months! I had a beta yesterday and it was 303 on 15dpo. I did my 2nd iui and tested out the trigger. By 11dpo it was negative and didn't have tests to test again. Dh wouldn't let me buy either! Only symptoms I have are cramps that feel like af will show any minute! Sore boobs and nipples and a dry mouth. I didn't have any nausea with dd, almost 7years ago, so I'm hoping I don't get it this time around. I go on Monday for beta#2 to see if its doubling:) fx

Welcome!! And congratulations.... :hugs:


----------



## Dawnyybus

Kiwiberry said:


> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else really uncomfortable sleeping?? My poor boyfriend has no pillows because they are all under my bum, back and neck... I read somewhere not to sleep on your back and that left side is better to get blood to the placenta, I now have to constantly sleep like that.... Still feeling really sick but starting to eat more then one meal a day.... Xxxxx
> 
> It is ok to sleep on your back through the first trimester.Click to expand...




sethsmummy said:
 

> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for those that replied to me, I can't multi quote on my phone. The cramps eased off and there was never any bleeding so I am feeling better now, actually have a bit of Nausea Which is quite exciting
> Hope everyone has a good day today!
> 
> im glad your ok hun :hugs: that must have been quite scary!
> 
> Dawn.. kiwi is right you can sleep on your back now. its just when we are further on you have to try stay off your back. :hugs:
> 
> I just made my first baby purchase :haha: getting an early start. Got a NUK glass bottle starter set xClick to expand...



Thank you I will possibly move sleeping portions, I'm just so scared I don't want to do anything that could cause harm to bub. 

I really want to buy something but I'm scared its too early?? I saw the most adorable booties in a shop near me, I might just get them anyway.... 

Thank you xxxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies, I feel dreadful this morning I can't get out of bed, my head is so sore and I'm just so tired! 

Hope everyone else is ok? :)

Ooh camping! That's gonna be so much fun mrs, I hope your sickness stays well away x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Morning ladies, I feel dreadful this morning I can't get out of bed, my head is so sore and I'm just so tired!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? :)
> 
> Ooh camping! That's gonna be so much fun mrs, I hope your sickness stays well away x

Sorry you feel so bad this morning :(. I am actually feeling a bit nauseous. Going to try out those preggie drops to see if they help! Have any of you ladies been looking at baby things? I have, just some small things. Is there anything any of you would recommend new mommies get? If you could provide links for anyone that gives suggestions!


----------



## Penguin14

JoWantsABaby said:


> Hey everyone, gosh, this group is massive! Hello and welcome to all the new ladies, I have missed so much by not checking this for 2 days!!
> 
> So... My private reassurance scan was booked for Tuesday coming. I woke up this morning however and just knew I had to have a scan today. I was so anxious and didn't wanna get out of bed. One of my friends is visiting tomorrow and she is 24 weeks and haven't seen her for ages so think this may have triggered more anxiety on my part...
> Anyhows, I phoned the scan place and they managed to slot me in this afternoon...
> I'm pleased to say all is well, saw a good strong little heartbeat and dating as I thought I should -6+4 - (I ovulate a bit later than average)
> I have passed the point at which I miscarried in February and so I blubbed when I heard the hb... Dh was really emotional too- we were told to expect trouble conceiving after he had chemotherapy last year so finally life is getting better again
> Know I'm not out of the woods yet but feeling really positive now :)
> Hope everyone is well x

What wonderful news!!:hugs:

OMG ladies!! Told my sisters yesterday about the pregnancy and one of my sisters also admitted she is pregnant!!!! :happydance:

She is due 2 days before me!!!!!!!


----------



## hopeful2012

I haven't bought anything yet, but I've been looking at breast pumps reviews, bedding-I have a feeling it's a boy, and toddler furniture for my princess. Oh I take that back I bought a Doppler, but it's still too early to hear the hb


----------



## Mummy to be x

Penguin14 said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, gosh, this group is massive! Hello and welcome to all the new ladies, I have missed so much by not checking this for 2 days!!
> 
> So... My private reassurance scan was booked for Tuesday coming. I woke up this morning however and just knew I had to have a scan today. I was so anxious and didn't wanna get out of bed. One of my friends is visiting tomorrow and she is 24 weeks and haven't seen her for ages so think this may have triggered more anxiety on my part...
> Anyhows, I phoned the scan place and they managed to slot me in this afternoon...
> I'm pleased to say all is well, saw a good strong little heartbeat and dating as I thought I should -6+4 - (I ovulate a bit later than average)
> I have passed the point at which I miscarried in February and so I blubbed when I heard the hb... Dh was really emotional too- we were told to expect trouble conceiving after he had chemotherapy last year so finally life is getting better again
> Know I'm not out of the woods yet but feeling really positive now :)
> Hope everyone is well x
> 
> What wonderful news!!:hugs:
> 
> OMG ladies!! Told my sisters yesterday about the pregnancy and one of my sisters also admitted she is pregnant!!!! :happydance:
> 
> She is due 2 days before me!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Oh my god that's amazing news! How exciting x


----------



## Mummy to be x

We've not bought any baby things yet we are waiting until after the scan :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

hopeful2012 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet, but I've been looking at breast pumps reviews, bedding-I have a feeling it's a boy, and toddler furniture for my princess. Oh I take that back I bought a Doppler, but it's still too early to hear the hb

I am so lost when it comes to breastfeeding. I have decided to do it but I have no idea where to start. Do the pumps help so that you can take the milk on the go without breastfeeding in public? I feel so lost when it comes to this, any advice would be great. xx



Mummy to be x said:


> We've not bought any baby things yet we are waiting until after the scan :)

When do you think a good time to start buying stuff would be?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - I think it all depends on how you feel, with my daughter I bought a few bits at about six weeks and after we had our ten week scan I started to buy more things but I bought most stuff after the 20 week scan when we found out the sex. The only reason I'm holding off this time is because of my previous losses, so I'm more cautious xx


----------



## Dawnyybus

Yeah my boyfriend said I can get a Doppler after we have spoken to the midwife. I can't wait to start buying stuff xxx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Is anyone getting any cramping? I've just started in the past hour :-( I'm hoping it's just because I've not stopped all morning, there's no bleeding or spotting so I know that's a good sign, doesn't stop the worrying though, I've not really had much at all so it kinda took me by suprise x


----------



## Kiwiberry

mrs.humphreys said:


> Is anyone getting any cramping? I've just started in the past hour :-( I'm hoping it's just because I've not stopped all morning, there's no bleeding or spotting so I know that's a good sign, doesn't stop the worrying though, I've not really had much at all so it kinda took me by suprise x

I am probably not much help, but I have had cramping on and off the entire time. It is not heavy cramping just really light twinges here and there especially if I am sitting in one spot for awhile. Hope this helps to ease at least some of your worry.

EDIT: i went and asked trusty google, apparently it is completely normal to have light cramping, some woman even seem to have it throughout the entire pregnancy.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've not had any cramping really this time round, it's most likely because you've over done it, I'd sit down for a while Hun and relax. :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Penguin- that's amazing that you and your sister are expecting at the same time! This happened to me and my sis 7 years ago! Her son is 3 weeks before my dd. She announced her pregnancy again a few weeks ago, but she sadly lost that little bean! It would have been sort of the same this time around! Now you guys can share symptoms*fun times*


----------



## SCgirl

mrs.humphreys said:


> Is anyone getting any cramping? I've just started in the past hour :-( I'm hoping it's just because I've not stopped all morning, there's no bleeding or spotting so I know that's a good sign, doesn't stop the worrying though, I've not really had much at all so it kinda took me by suprise x

I called my doc on Friday because of all my cramping. I get sharp almost stretching/popping pains when standing from sitting, and randomly walking around. If I stand up and am active for more than a minute or two, I start to get some bad period-like cramps. I've also been getting some random dizzy spells. I was told that the cramping sounds like it's fine (esp. since no bleeding), and to just take it easy and take things slow. She also advised eating every 2 hours, even if it's just half a banana.

I'm actually a bit worried because I woke up this morning and felt completely fine- like my normal not-pregnant fine. For the first time in almost a week I didn't wake up at 4am having to pee. I barely had to when I woke up at 7:30. Then I realized that my boobs barely hurt. I also had no cramps at all. Over the last hour the boobs have started to hurt again, which I figure is a good sign. I also feel a bit nauseous, which is either from hormones or drainage (lovely, I know).
So- I'm on the opposite side and a bit worried about not cramping, just since I've had it the entire time! haha


----------



## Penguin14

Kiwiberry said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting any cramping? I've just started in the past hour :-( I'm hoping it's just because I've not stopped all morning, there's no bleeding or spotting so I know that's a good sign, doesn't stop the worrying though, I've not really had much at all so it kinda took me by suprise x
> 
> I am probably not much help, but I have had cramping on and off the entire time. It is not heavy cramping just really light twinges here and there especially if I am sitting in one spot for awhile. Hope this helps to ease at least some of your worry.
> 
> EDIT: i went and asked trusty google, apparently it is completely normal to have light cramping, some woman even seem to have it throughout the entire pregnancy.Click to expand...

I've had some light cramping too - was worried for ages as it felt like AF coming on...but Dr Google did say it was normal :thumbup:


----------



## Hall Family

wifey2013 said:


> Since I had a MMC in March I've been pretty nervous about this pregnancy. I do have a good feeling about it though. I tested at about 4 weeks 3 days and I got Pregnant 2-3 weeks on a clear blue digital. I tested this morning again (at 5 weeks 2 days) and I got 3+ weeks on the clear blue! I'm so happy the little bean is growing. It's going to feel like forever until my first OB appointment. Anyone else get there BFP after a MMC?

Hi, I got my BFP after recurrent miscarriages so I understand your nervousness. Try not to dwell on that too much I know its hard to say but otherwise you just think the worse all the time and running to the bathroom every minute. Everything is going fine this pregnancy and we saw the little heartbeat it was amazing. Maybe get your bloods tested weekly for peace of mind :)



SCgirl said:


> 0203- i'm same day as you, and while walking down the hall i had a sharp stitch that made me stop in my tracks. been having some odd cramping today as well... hopefully everything is ok and this is normal for where we are!

Ive had some weirdo cramping today behind my belly button more like a pulling sensation I am sure its perfectly normal :)



thosevibes said:


> Went to the hospital and my HCG is 11 :/
> They said no evidence of pregnancy on U/S and could have lost early.
> 
> I thought my period was April 15 but I just remember it was the 20th. They based in from the 15/16th so I could just be early and can't see anything on ultrasound because of being early.
> 
> Nervous...

Oh fingers x for you. I just saw on a later post your all good. Thats fantastic news :happydance:



wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) mind if I join? I found out yesterday that we finally got pregnant:) We are so happy! EDD is the 23rd January. We've been ttc for 29 months! I had a beta yesterday and it was 303 on 15dpo. I did my 2nd iui and tested out the trigger. By 11dpo it was negative and didn't have tests to test again. Dh wouldn't let me buy either! Only symptoms I have are cramps that feel like af will show any minute! Sore boobs and nipples and a dry mouth. I didn't have any nausea with dd, almost 7years ago, so I'm hoping I don't get it this time around. I go on Monday for beta#2 to see if its doubling:) fx

Congrats and welcome to the group :)



mrs.humphreys said:


> Is anyone getting any cramping? I've just started in the past hour :-( I'm hoping it's just because I've not stopped all morning, there's no bleeding or spotting so I know that's a good sign, doesn't stop the worrying though, I've not really had much at all so it kinda took me by suprise x

Yep Ive been cramping today mainly behind belly button, stretching pulling feeling. Took me off guard I had to sit for a bit, I am sure its all normal and fine tho :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Mrs- I've been cramping on and off, but its because of your uterus accommodating that little bean! I sometimes feel like af is on her way! Try not to stress to much!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Thanks ladies xx
Like I said it's probably because I've not stopped all day, I'm current sat with my feet up drinking a cup of peppermint tea x


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> I called my doc on Friday because of all my cramping. I get sharp almost stretching/popping pains when standing from sitting, and randomly walking around. If I stand up and am active for more than a minute or two, I start to get some bad period-like cramps. I've also been getting some random dizzy spells. I was told that the cramping sounds like it's fine (esp. since no bleeding), and to just take it easy and take things slow. She also advised eating every 2 hours, even if it's just half a banana.
> 
> I'm actually a bit worried because I woke up this morning and felt completely fine- like my normal not-pregnant fine. For the first time in almost a week I didn't wake up at 4am having to pee. I barely had to when I woke up at 7:30. Then I realized that my boobs barely hurt. I also had no cramps at all. Over the last hour the boobs have started to hurt again, which I figure is a good sign. I also feel a bit nauseous, which is either from hormones or drainage (lovely, I know).
> So- I'm on the opposite side and a bit worried about not cramping, just since I've had it the entire time! haha

Do not worry sweetie. No symptoms sometimes happens. At least in my experience it does. It happens to me most right when I wake up like you, then once I get moving everything falls into place again. 



Penguin14 said:


> I've had some light cramping too - was worried for ages as it felt like AF coming on...but Dr Google did say it was normal :thumbup:

Don't you just LOVE Dr. Google? I would hate to live even 30 years ago when the internet barely existed. I love just being able to look anything up when I want and get some pretty credible answers. Of course you have to fish through it but its worth it!


----------



## Penguin14

Kiwiberry said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> I called my doc on Friday because of all my cramping. I get sharp almost stretching/popping pains when standing from sitting, and randomly walking around. If I stand up and am active for more than a minute or two, I start to get some bad period-like cramps. I've also been getting some random dizzy spells. I was told that the cramping sounds like it's fine (esp. since no bleeding), and to just take it easy and take things slow. She also advised eating every 2 hours, even if it's just half a banana.
> 
> I'm actually a bit worried because I woke up this morning and felt completely fine- like my normal not-pregnant fine. For the first time in almost a week I didn't wake up at 4am having to pee. I barely had to when I woke up at 7:30. Then I realized that my boobs barely hurt. I also had no cramps at all. Over the last hour the boobs have started to hurt again, which I figure is a good sign. I also feel a bit nauseous, which is either from hormones or drainage (lovely, I know).
> So- I'm on the opposite side and a bit worried about not cramping, just since I've had it the entire time! haha
> 
> Do not worry sweetie. No symptoms sometimes happens. At least in my experience it does. It happens to me most right when I wake up like you, then once I get moving everything falls into place again.
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin14 said:
> 
> 
> I've had some light cramping too - was worried for ages as it felt like AF coming on...but Dr Google did say it was normal :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just LOVE Dr. Google? I would hate to live even 30 years ago when the internet barely existed. I love just being able to look anything up when I want and get some pretty credible answers. Of course you have to fish through it but its worth it!Click to expand...

Haha! Yes I don't know what I would have done without the internet telling me everything was ok....:haha:


----------



## SCgirl

ugh i spoke too soon. cramps are back. should have enjoyed the time without them! :haha:


----------



## cheezytrish

0203 said:


> Thanks for those that replied to me, I can't multi quote on my phone. The cramps eased off and there was never any bleeding so I am feeling better now, actually have a bit of Nausea Which is quite exciting
> Hope everyone has a good day today!

That's excellent news!!


----------



## Drama queen85

Happy Sunday afternoon jelly beans xxx hope everyone is well. Still haven't told friends or family yet, it's very hard work as one just had a beautiful baby on Wednesday!! 5weeks n 6 days and having period pains! Am I going crazy, has anyone else had this ????


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Drama queen85 said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon jelly beans xxx hope everyone is well. Still haven't told friends or family yet, it's very hard work as one just had a beautiful baby on Wednesday!! 5weeks n 6 days and having period pains! Am I going crazy, has anyone else had this ????

Nope I had them before, had 2 paracetamol & went to bed got up pains gone but my sickness is back :-(


----------



## thosevibes

Took another test this morning and it's still positive. Faint, but it's there.

I still FEEL pregnant. I swear I can feel my uterus in there either heavy and stretching.

So I guess I will find out for sure if my tests keep showing up positive and if my levels rise when I follow up.

11ml HCG is just so low.


----------



## wildchic

thosevibes said:


> Took another test this morning and it's still positive. Faint, but it's there.
> 
> I still FEEL pregnant. I swear I can feel my uterus in there either heavy and stretching.
> 
> So I guess I will find out for sure if my tests keep showing up positive and if my levels rise when I follow up.
> 
> 11ml HCG is just so low.

Hi hun, don't beat yourself up until you have that follow up! Maybe you're earlier than you think! Fx it all works out in the end!


----------



## Mummy to be x

thosevibes said:


> Took another test this morning and it's still positive. Faint, but it's there.
> 
> I still FEEL pregnant. I swear I can feel my uterus in there either heavy and stretching.
> 
> So I guess I will find out for sure if my tests keep showing up positive and if my levels rise when I follow up.
> 
> 11ml HCG is just so low.

Keeping my fx for you Hun xx


----------



## SMandel22

Kiwiberry said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Haha!! How beautiful this place is, was the first thing I fell in love with. We absolutely love it here!! You can definitely lick the ground in some places!!
> 
> Have you ever been to Cary?Click to expand...

No, but I've been meaning to. A friend of mine lives there. We tend to spend more time in Charlotte because we have some really close friends out there.


----------



## MissyX90

Sickness had hit me earlier this time just me and my basin :(


----------



## hopeful2012

Kiwiberry said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't bought anything yet, but I've been looking at breast pumps reviews, bedding-I have a feeling it's a boy, and toddler furniture for my princess. Oh I take that back I bought a Doppler, but it's still too early to hear the hb
> 
> I am so lost when it comes to breastfeeding. I have decided to do it but I have no idea where to start. Do the pumps help so that you can take the milk on the go without breastfeeding in public? I feel so lost when it comes to this, any advice would be great. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> We've not bought any baby things yet we are waiting until after the scan :)Click to expand...
> 
> When do you think a good time to start buying stuff would be?Click to expand...

Breast pumps are useful when you have to be away like for work, errands, anything the baby wouldn't be with you. If you and the baby are out an about you will most likely have to pump or nurse as most breastfed babies eat every 2 hours. I was anxious about nursing in public with my first, but there are ways to do it without being exposed. They make great nursing covers. My best advice is to call the local hospitals, most have a lactation consultant who can be your best friend (mine is on speed dial). They can help you decide on a pump, supplies etc. I will answer questions to the best of my ability but I always recommend calling the lactation consultant:thumbup:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay hubby's just had a text to say he can have some time off in the morning to come with me for my scan x


----------



## MissyX90

hopeful2012 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't bought anything yet, but I've been looking at breast pumps reviews, bedding-I have a feeling it's a boy, and toddler furniture for my princess. Oh I take that back I bought a Doppler, but it's still too early to hear the hb
> 
> I am so lost when it comes to breastfeeding. I have decided to do it but I have no idea where to start. Do the pumps help so that you can take the milk on the go without breastfeeding in public? I feel so lost when it comes to this, any advice would be great. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> We've not bought any baby things yet we are waiting until after the scan :)Click to expand...
> 
> When do you think a good time to start buying stuff would be?Click to expand...
> 
> Breast pumps are useful when you have to be away like for work, errands, anything the baby wouldn't be with you. If you and the baby are out an about you will most likely have to pump or nurse as most breastfed babies eat every 2 hours. I was anxious about nursing in public with my first, but there are ways to do it without being exposed. They make great nursing covers. My best advice is to call the local hospitals, most have a lactation consultant who can be your best friend (mine is on speed dial). They can help you decide on a pump, supplies etc. I will answer questions to the best of my ability but I always recommend calling the lactation consultant:thumbup:Click to expand...


I breastfed my son I used tommee tippy bottles and the manual tommee tippy pump I always had expressed milk so my hubby could feed him when I was just so tired I got told the tommee tippy bottles are best as they have more natural nipples and reduces the chance of nipple confusing or them prefering one over the other I also never gave him a dummy


----------



## thosevibes

Thanks guys. I still feel very hungry and bloated. 
No sickness but I didn't have sickness with my first! Lol.
WAY hungrier this time though.

Two +'s today.


----------



## MissyX90

Oh and u can buy lids for the tommee tippy bottles :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

thosevibes said:


> Went to the hospital and my HCG is 11 :/
> They said no evidence of pregnancy on U/S and could have lost early.
> 
> I thought my period was April 15 but I just remember it was the 20th. They based in from the 15/16th so I could just be early and can't see anything on ultrasound because of being early.
> 
> Nervous...


I have everything crossed for you that it's just early days :hugs: x



wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:) mind if I join? I found out yesterday that we finally got pregnant:) We are so happy! EDD is the 23rd January. We've been ttc for 29 months! I had a beta yesterday and it was 303 on 15dpo. I did my 2nd iui and tested out the trigger. By 11dpo it was negative and didn't have tests to test again. Dh wouldn't let me buy either! Only symptoms I have are cramps that feel like af will show any minute! Sore boobs and nipples and a dry mouth. I didn't have any nausea with dd, almost 7years ago, so I'm hoping I don't get it this time around. I go on Monday for beta#2 to see if its doubling:) fx




thosevibes said:


> Thanks guys... I'm due Jan 26th

Welcome and congrats ladies! :happydance:



sethsmummy said:


> sorry i cant write a proper post just now ladies ds2 has stolen an arm to sleep on lol
> 
> but has any1 else used the fertility friend pregnancy site? silly thing is confusing me.. its got me down as 7 weeks 2 days pregnant when by ovulation im only 4 weeks. :s

My FF worked out my EDD by ovulation.... Did you use it for temping/marking your OPK's and whatnot on?




thosevibes said:


> Anyone here having Irish twins? Or had Irish twins? I'm due a month before DD first birthday lol.

I've never even heard of that phrase! :haha: is it just a year ahead!? My daughter's are exactly 2 years and 2 months apart. Not quite the same lol!



Dawnyybus said:


> Is anyone else really uncomfortable sleeping?? My poor boyfriend has no pillows because they are all under my bum, back and neck... I read somewhere not to sleep on your back and that left side is better to get blood to the placenta, I now have to constantly sleep like that.... Still feeling really sick but starting to eat more then one meal a day.... Xxxxx

I'm sleeping like a rock thankfully! Don't worry about not sleeping on your front or right side just yet, I think it's when you get to about 14 weeks and baby is well above your pelvis, and heavy enough to press on a nerve if you sleep on your right :flower:



Kiwiberry said:


> When do you think a good time to start buying stuff would be?

Buy stuff whenever you feel comfortable to do so :) everybody's different. Admittedly I started buying some neutral baby blankets and sleep suits for both of my girls, but I'd never experienced a cm at that point and didn't think it would ever happen! I felt a little reluctant to start buying anything too early this time but I'm now past the gestation of my January mc so I'm feeling a bit more optimistic, and I'm already having a little look online at bits I like! :lol: going to have my early scan at some point after next weekend and if everything is well I might treat bubs to a little something!



Drama queen85 said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon jelly beans xxx hope everyone is well. Still haven't told friends or family yet, it's very hard work as one just had a beautiful baby on Wednesday!! 5weeks n 6 days and having period pains! Am I going crazy, has anyone else had this ????

What kind of pains? Backache and stretching pains are totally normal and I'm getting tons of both x



mrs.humphreys said:


> Yay hubby's just had a text to say he can have some time off in the morning to come with me for my scan x

Yaaaaaay great news! :wohoo:



thosevibes said:


> Thanks guys. I still feel very hungry and bloated.
> No sickness but I didn't have sickness with my first! Lol.
> WAY hungrier this time though.
> 
> Two +'s today.

Good signs :) I have everything crossed this is a sticky bean :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning/afternoon/evening ladies! 

Hope you're all well, and enjoying the sun (or not depending on where you are!) :coolio: lovely day again here, and I had another cheeky snooze in the garden :haha:

I'm 6 weeks today :yipee: only 34 to go... possibly 36! :wacko: haha!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oooo Lolly it seems sooooo long when you say it like that, I got my bfp exactly 3 weeks tomorrow & I think that's flown by so I'm hoping the next few weeks do too until I get to 2nd tri, that always seems the fastest tri to me, think it's because you can start shopping & looking round different things xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

mrs.humphreys said:


> Oooo Lolly it seems sooooo long when you say it like that, I got my bfp exactly 3 weeks tomorrow & I think that's flown by so I'm hoping the next few weeks do too until I get to 2nd tri, that always seems the fastest tri to me, think it's because you can start shopping & looking round different things xx

I know, it feels like it's going kinda slow, but when I think it'll be 3 weeks on Tuesday since my bfp it's craaaazy!! And I agree about 2nd tri too. I think it's because you get your 12w and 20w scan during 2nd tri, plus I always get a 16w gender scan done too so there's not much time to wait between seeing baby again :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

Penguin14 said:


> OMG ladies!! Told my sisters yesterday about the pregnancy and one of my sisters also admitted she is pregnant!!!! :happydance:
> 
> She is due 2 days before me!!!!!!!

omg thats amazing <3 im glad your both happy.. i got preg a few months after my sister and i got a mouth full for it :S even though i was the one trying and hers was an "accident" 



mrs.humphreys said:


> Is anyone getting any cramping? I've just started in the past hour :-( I'm hoping it's just because I've not stopped all morning, there's no bleeding or spotting so I know that's a good sign, doesn't stop the worrying though, I've not really had much at all so it kinda took me by suprise x

I've had cramps on and off from the start :hugs:



SCgirl said:


> ugh i spoke too soon. cramps are back. should have enjoyed the time without them! :haha:

Oh dear lol.. i hope theyr not too bad hun :hugs:



thosevibes said:


> Took another test this morning and it's still positive. Faint, but it's there.
> 
> I still FEEL pregnant. I swear I can feel my uterus in there either heavy and stretching.
> 
> So I guess I will find out for sure if my tests keep showing up positive and if my levels rise when I follow up.
> 
> 11ml HCG is just so low.

Good luck hun i really hope you are just very early :D :dust: :hugs:



mrs.humphreys said:


> Yay hubby's just had a text to say he can have some time off in the morning to come with me for my scan x

:dance: woo thats fab news! 



ttc_lolly said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening ladies!
> 
> Hope you're all well, and enjoying the sun (or not depending on where you are!) :coolio: lovely day again here, and I had another cheeky snooze in the garden :haha:
> 
> I'm 6 weeks today :yipee: only 34 to go... possibly 36! :wacko: haha!

its going so fast isnt it


Iv just had my first big bout of MS.. so far its been bad but iv never been sick.. but after slaving away all afternoon.. i got 1/4 way through my roast before it came bk up :cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> sorry i cant write a proper post just now ladies ds2 has stolen an arm to sleep on lol
> 
> but has any1 else used the fertility friend pregnancy site? silly thing is confusing me.. its got me down as 7 weeks 2 days pregnant when by ovulation im only 4 weeks. :s
> 
> My FF worked out my EDD by ovulation.... Did you use it for temping/marking your OPK's and whatnot on?Click to expand...

yeah i put everything into it.. opk/cm/cp/temps. I guess the pregnancy site is just set to go off lmp unless you change it


----------



## mrs.humphreys

ttc_lolly said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Lolly it seems sooooo long when you say it like that, I got my bfp exactly 3 weeks tomorrow & I think that's flown by so I'm hoping the next few weeks do too until I get to 2nd tri, that always seems the fastest tri to me, think it's because you can start shopping & looking round different things xx
> 
> I know, it feels like it's going kinda slow, but when I think it'll be 3 weeks on Tuesday since my bfp it's craaaazy!! And I agree about 2nd tri too. I think it's because you get your 12w and 20w scan during 2nd tri, plus I always get a 16w gender scan done too so there's not much time to wait between seeing baby again :lol:Click to expand...

Aww I don't get a gender scan as we go team yellow lol but I get extra scans in 3rd tri with my 2nd son stopping growing at 35wks for some unknown reason, with my 3rd once I got to 26wks I had to have them every 2-3wks so I'm guessing this time will be the same x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

To the ladies with cramps, I had bad bad cramps at 5 1/2 weeks last pg & I think that was when I miscarried although I didn't start bleeding till nearly 8 weeks. I knew really that things weren't right, but didn't want to believe it- & it stopped after a few days (maybe a week) just when I thought "if it doesn't stop I'll go get it checked". Tests showed positive the whole time. I read everywhere that cramping was normal but I knew these weren't- they were so painful I had to stop & sit down or bend over, & surges of pain rather than constant like AF cramps are & like I think pg cramps should be. What I'm trying to say is don't worry too much, if cramps are indicating something is wrong I think you'd know about it, but always listen to your intuition & get checked out if you're at all worried.

On the subject of breastfeeding I loved feeding my son & wasn't worried about feeding anywhere- I was so pleased I had bought the pump though as he didn't feed till he was 5 weeks (his due date!) so I had to express until he got the hang of it. It also was good for when I was away & for weaning- being able to pump an ounce or two really helped the pain!! Agree with the tommee tippee closer to nature recommendation- it was the only bottle he took after the boob, even though he took anything from weeks 2-5+!

Hope everyone is feeling ok- I have pretty much zero symptoms so am looking forward to something more, but still really worried about a repeat of last time...

Fingers crossed for a h&h 9mos everyone

Xxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok. 

We went to Blackpool yesterday and stayed the night, we have just got home after going to my mums for tea. Alex absolutly loved it there, I can't wait to take him again.

We got home and my clearblue digitals were waiting for me. I got this:
https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20140518_193420_zpsc074bed7.jpg
I'm going to take the other one later in the week and hopefully get my 3+

I'm going to catch up properly later when Alex is asleep otherwise it will take twice aslong lol.


----------



## thosevibes

My lines are just so faint! That's what worrying me.
I had to edit these two pictures to get a better view of the line.

I had my period later on April 20th almost 21st. I'm pretty regular... 29/30 day cycles.
 



Attached Files:







dsc06203.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7









dsc06204.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.humphreys

thosevibes said:


> My lines are just so faint! That's what worrying me.
> I had to edit these two pictures to get a better view of the line.
> 
> I had my period later on April 20th almost 21st. I'm pretty regular... 29/30 day cycles.

Aww I wouldn't worry, this is my 1st pregnancy I've got dark bfp's, my other 3 were all super super faint, even my eldest was a barely even there line sent to hospital for emergency scan as I'd only come off my period 3 days before & is been really ill so the doctor thought it could've been ectopic & that's why the line was so faint but nope there he was & I was 8 weeks pregnant by then, not everyone gets super dark lines xxx


----------



## messica

I'm sorry if I missed it thosevibes but were you temping/charting cm by chance?

If not, even though your cycle is typically regular, you could have just ovulated or implanted later. 

Positives are still positives, no matter how light or dark :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

sethsmummy said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> sorry i cant write a proper post just now ladies ds2 has stolen an arm to sleep on lol
> 
> but has any1 else used the fertility friend pregnancy site? silly thing is confusing me.. its got me down as 7 weeks 2 days pregnant when by ovulation im only 4 weeks. :s
> 
> My FF worked out my EDD by ovulation.... Did you use it for temping/marking your OPK's and whatnot on?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i put everything into it.. opk/cm/cp/temps. I guess the pregnancy site is just set to go off lmp unless you change itClick to expand...

It definitely should go by ovulation, as long as you got your crosshairs? Did you manage to sort it now? 



mrs.humphreys said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Oooo Lolly it seems sooooo long when you say it like that, I got my bfp exactly 3 weeks tomorrow & I think that's flown by so I'm hoping the next few weeks do too until I get to 2nd tri, that always seems the fastest tri to me, think it's because you can start shopping & looking round different things xx
> 
> I know, it feels like it's going kinda slow, but when I think it'll be 3 weeks on Tuesday since my bfp it's craaaazy!! And I agree about 2nd tri too. I think it's because you get your 12w and 20w scan during 2nd tri, plus I always get a 16w gender scan done too so there's not much time to wait between seeing baby again :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I don't get a gender scan as we go team yellow lol but I get extra scans in 3rd tri with my 2nd son stopping growing at 35wks for some unknown reason, with my 3rd once I got to 26wks I had to have them every 2-3wks so I'm guessing this time will be the same xClick to expand...

Ahhh I think you team yellow-ers are so good for holding out, but I'm just too impatient!

I got growth scans with both girls, and a separate dating and NT scan with DD2 so fx'd I get she free extras this time too!



thosevibes said:


> My lines are just so faint! That's what worrying me.
> I had to edit these two pictures to get a better view of the line.
> 
> I had my period later on April 20th almost 21st. I'm pretty regular... 29/30 day cycles.

Can you get your hands on any pink dye tests? I despise those blue ones, they never seem to give accurate results or good progression x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Get a couple of digis & do them a week apart to set your mind at rest. I also use ICs & like to see the line getting darker & appearing faster or showing up even when I only held for 20 mins!! Lol

Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> sorry i cant write a proper post just now ladies ds2 has stolen an arm to sleep on lol
> 
> but has any1 else used the fertility friend pregnancy site? silly thing is confusing me.. its got me down as 7 weeks 2 days pregnant when by ovulation im only 4 weeks. :s
> 
> My FF worked out my EDD by ovulation.... Did you use it for temping/marking your OPK's and whatnot on?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i put everything into it.. opk/cm/cp/temps. I guess the pregnancy site is just set to go off lmp unless you change itClick to expand...
> 
> It definitely should go by ovulation, as long as you got your crosshairs? Did you manage to sort it now?Click to expand...

i did hun thank you. Its just silly how theyv done it.. on the TTC site for FF it gave me 20th january and then on the pregnancy site the 1st lol. 


thosevibes - i only got a very faint positive on one of those style tests. my best is with FRER xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

thosevibes said:


> My lines are just so faint! That's what worrying me.
> I had to edit these two pictures to get a better view of the line.
> 
> I had my period later on April 20th almost 21st. I'm pretty regular... 29/30 day cycles.

Maybe I am crazy, but those lines do not look faint at all to me. Try not to test so much with those HPT's. It is not healthy for you.


----------



## sunshine85

I never had any bleeding or spotting with my last two miscarriages. Just saying. But cramping is very normal my ob says. I have had it off and on all day


Also agree with mum, due to my previous losses I will not be buying anything until after 20 weeks as well. Just my silly superstition. I can't put myself through that until I am in a very safe zone.


----------



## SadakoS

Wow, I've not been online in a few days and there has been about 70 new pages!!

Congrats to all the new people, welcome to the thread!

I'm also very sorry to the people who have lost their little ones, my heart goes out to you all.

I'm still stressing every day, I'm convinced there's something wrong even though I have absolutely no reason to think that. I have mild cramping on and off, and have had some MS, right when I get up in the morning then it mostly goes away. 
My freak out today is that I DIDN'T feel sick this morning, so I'm worried that something is wrong. I still do an IC test every day to check it's still positive.


----------



## Tui

Can you please remove me from the list. Everything is fine, I just won't be posting here anymore. Good luck with everything girls.


----------



## sunshine85

Tui said:


> Can you please remove me from the list. Everything is fine, I just won't be posting here anymore. Good luck with everything girls.



Tui noooooo!!! :( why are you leaving me? Lol, I mean us.... :cry:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Tui said:


> Can you please remove me from the list. Everything is fine, I just won't be posting here anymore. Good luck with everything girls.

Is everything ok Hun?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Tui said:


> Can you please remove me from the list. Everything is fine, I just won't be posting here anymore. Good luck with everything girls.

Ok Tui :( I hope everything's ok and you haven't been offended somehow?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Tui said:


> Can you please remove me from the list. Everything is fine, I just won't be posting here anymore. Good luck with everything girls.

Why not?


----------



## MissyX90

thosevibes said:


> My lines are just so faint! That's what worrying me.
> I had to edit these two pictures to get a better view of the line.
> 
> I had my period later on April 20th almost 21st. I'm pretty regular... 29/30 day cycles.


Don't worry mine where really faint too


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I just went to the loo before going to bed and there was the slightest tinge of brown on the toilet paper, I wiped again and there was a tiny bit of pink/red. I'm so scared history is going to repeat itself as I think this is how it started last time. I know it could also be nothing but I keep going to the toilet to check. I will just have to wait and see I suppose.


----------



## SCgirl

Sorry to hear that welshgirl- the waiting and not knowing is the worst part!

Hope you're able to get some rest and drink plenty of water to wait it out (this is always when i wish i could have alcoholic beverages...)

Hope this is just the little bean adjusting and that things turn out ok- keep us posted!


----------



## thosevibes

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I've not bled or anything! 
Can't wait to see if I'm doubling.

That's my little girl, she just turned three months  She was born 5 weeks early and only weighs 9.4 lbs (she's on higher calorie formula and still has slower weight gain)... She has low weight gain, GERD, laryngomalacia and a heart murmur.

I really hope I can show both these LOs the same amount of love and attention!
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_n52x8qoF6B1sd906io2_1280.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

SCgirl said:


> Sorry to hear that welshgirl- the waiting and not knowing is the worst part!
> 
> Hope you're able to get some rest and drink plenty of water to wait it out (this is always when i wish i could have alcoholic beverages...)
> 
> Hope this is just the little bean adjusting and that things turn out ok- keep us posted!

Thank you. Well I'm in bed now, will probably get up again soon to check. Me and Alex are having a lazy day tomorrow after our busy weekend.

I will keep you posted. I have no cramps or anything and had a 2-3 on a clearblue digital today but I had no cramps or any other tell tale sign with my last mc either, just spotting which got heavier the next day.
I'm trying to stay positive but it is hard.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

thosevibes said:


> Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I've not bled or anything!
> Can't wait to see if I'm doubling.
> 
> That's my little girl, she just turned three months  She was born 5 weeks early and only weighs 9.4 lbs (she's on higher calorie formula and still has slower weight gain)... She has low weight gain, GERD, laryngomalacia and a heart murmur.
> 
> I really hope I can show both these LOs the same amount of love and attention!

Aww she is beautiful  

fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Seholme

Evening ladies! Hope everyone is doing well ! I've been feeling really good the last few days. I even had to go buy another test to make sure I was still pregnant. Only symptom that has been constant is my sore boobs. They have not stopped hurting since before my bfp ! Also I've been waking up several times a night since then. Not even to pee. Just can't stay asleep. !


----------



## sunshine85

Wow. Threw up so much in between dinner, dh had to take over. Thought maybe it was due to my antibiotic for my bladder infection, but I took it at 4pm so doubt its that.

Tomorrow have my first appt with the high risk doc. I am sure he will do a scan, so even though I jusy saw and heard my beans hb friday, still tomorrow makes me nervous. Hope its still beating.

Wasn't able to finish my dinner. I made chicken and broccoli penne pasta bake with garlic cheese toast.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Seholme said:


> Evening ladies! Hope everyone is doing well ! I've been feeling really good the last few days. I even had to go buy another test to make sure I was still pregnant. Only symptom that has been constant is my sore boobs. They have not stopped hurting since before my bfp ! Also I've been waking up several times a night since then. Not even to pee. Just can't stay asleep. !

I have been having the same problem when trying to sleep. Although I have been waking up more frequently, I still manage to get a lot more hours of sleep than I used to. I used to only sleep 4-5 hours a night, now its like 7-11 hours. A big jump from before for me. 



sunshine85 said:


> Wow. Threw up so much in between dinner, dh had to take over. Thought maybe it was due to my antibiotic for my bladder infection, but I took it at 4pm so doubt its that.
> 
> Tomorrow have my first appt with the high risk doc. I am sure he will do a scan, so even though I jusy saw and heard my beans hb friday, still tomorrow makes me nervous. Hope its still beating.
> 
> Wasn't able to finish my dinner. I made chicken and broccoli penne pasta bake with garlic cheese toast.

Sorry you did not feel so well tonight. That dinner you made sounded so yummy too. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Those vibes - your baby girl is beautiful!!

Welsh girl - I've got everything tightly crossed for you Hun, hoping it's just implantation bleeding x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Mummy to be x said:


> Those vibes - your baby girl is beautiful!!
> 
> Welsh girl - I've got everything tightly crossed for you Hun, hoping it's just implantation bleeding x

Thank you. Well there is nothing there when I wipe this morning and to be honest if I never looked at the toilet paper I wouldn't have known anything. So I'm just thinking positive today. I didn't sleep very well but Alex didn't wake up until 8:30 so that was a bonus lol.


----------



## Kiwiberry

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Those vibes - your baby girl is beautiful!!
> 
> Welsh girl - I've got everything tightly crossed for you Hun, hoping it's just implantation bleeding x
> 
> Thank you. Well there is nothing there when I wipe this morning and to be honest if I never looked at the toilet paper I wouldn't have known anything. So I'm just thinking positive today. I didn't sleep very well but Alex didn't wake up until 8:30 so that was a bonus lol.Click to expand...

Spotting can be normal. So, since it did not develop into a flow then i would venture to say you and your baby are doing just fine!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Kiwiberry said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Those vibes - your baby girl is beautiful!!
> 
> Welsh girl - I've got everything tightly crossed for you Hun, hoping it's just implantation bleeding x
> 
> Thank you. Well there is nothing there when I wipe this morning and to be honest if I never looked at the toilet paper I wouldn't have known anything. So I'm just thinking positive today. I didn't sleep very well but Alex didn't wake up until 8:30 so that was a bonus lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Spotting can be normal. So, since it did not develop into a flow then i would venture to say you and your baby are doing just fine!Click to expand...

I know, it's just with my mc last year it started with spotting which slowly got heavier but it wasn't until the next day I started bleeding properly. 
I think I'm going to worry about everything until I see my baby kicking away on the scan.


----------



## Kiwiberry

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> I know, it's just with my mc last year it started with spotting which slowly got heavier but it wasn't until the next day I started bleeding properly.
> I think I'm going to worry about everything until I see my baby kicking away on the scan.

That I can totally understand. I was so uneasy till I got my early scan in the ER.


----------



## wildchic

Sunshine- sorry you feeling so terrible! Welshgirl- fx all is good! Are you going to have an early scan? I got my 2nd beta today:) beta#1 303 beta#2 869! Got a scan on the 12th June, so 3 weeks away!!! Hope everyone else is doing ok!!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

wildchic said:


> Sunshine- sorry you feeling so terrible! Welshgirl- fx all is good! Are you going to have an early scan? I got my 2nd beta today:) beta#1 303 beta#2 869! Got a scan on the 12th June, so 3 weeks away!!! Hope everyone else is doing ok!!

So far so good this morning. The brown I can understand but the few tiny tiny spots of red I can't. Will soon see. I don't think they will give me an early scan, I have midwife appointment next Tuesday but will mention the spotting from last night.
I don't think I will pay for one, unless OH offers lol


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Welsh girl sorry to hear about the spotting- I had brown spotting with my DS & all was well. My mc was much brighter & started pink & watery. I was told to ring the EPU direct when we get to 6-7 weeks this time to book a scan to look for a hb- I'm sure if you're concerned & you have history they'd see you if you asked? Try not to worry (easier said than done!)

Xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning
Well I've had my scan & saw a little tiny blob with a heartbeat but the sonographer clearly didn't want to be there, she basically had a look said there's the heartbeat & printed a picture off, didn't take any measurements or anything :-( so when I saw the midwife afterwards she said "well you look to be about 6-7wks but it says they were unable to measure properly, was baby moving around too much?" I was speechless!! She didn't even attempt to take any & I was in & out in minutes! But they're happy to wait until my dating scan now which is fine by me, I've got it booked for 30th June which seems ages away but hopefully it'll go fast x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrs.humphreys

& it's not the clearest of pictures as my womb tilts back that's why it looks small, it's on an angle, so I never get a good clear pic until 12 weeks x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Yeah I'm just trying not to worry. Fingers crossed I dont get any more but will mention it at my appointment next week. If I do get some more I will ring the midwife, that's what I did last time and she got me an appointment with the EPU even though I knew I wouldnt make it. 
I don't feel doomed this time though sooo I'll have to wait it.out. 

Hope everyone is doing ok this morning.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Glad your scan went well mrs humphreys 
Sorry the sonographer wasn't very helpful, some people shouldn't be in certain types of jobs!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yeh she really didn't want to be there, the lady I had doing it last week was really lovely, explaining everything to us & measuring everything but her today was not nice at all & said I'll give you a picture but don't go flashing it about in the waiting room incase anyone's miscarrying!!


----------



## FlatShoes

thosevibes said:


> Anyone here having Irish twins? Or had Irish twins? I'm due a month before DD first birthday lol.

I just had to Google Irish Twins! I'd never heard that expression before!

I'm not but congrats on yours! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Those vibes - your baby girl is beautiful!!
> 
> Welsh girl - I've got everything tightly crossed for you Hun, hoping it's just implantation bleeding x
> 
> Thank you. Well there is nothing there when I wipe this morning and to be honest if I never looked at the toilet paper I wouldn't have known anything. So I'm just thinking positive today. I didn't sleep very well but Alex didn't wake up until 8:30 so that was a bonus lol.Click to expand...

It's always a bonus when the kids sleep in lol. Could you call your mw for piece of mind? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning
> Well I've had my scan & saw a little tiny blob with a heartbeat but the sonographer clearly didn't want to be there, she basically had a look said there's the heartbeat & printed a picture off, didn't take any measurements or anything :-( so when I saw the midwife afterwards she said "well you look to be about 6-7wks but it says they were unable to measure properly, was baby moving around too much?" I was speechless!! She didn't even attempt to take any & I was in & out in minutes! But they're happy to wait until my dating scan now which is fine by me, I've got it booked for 30th June which seems ages away but hopefully it'll go fast x

God I hate rude people like that!! Why be in that sort of job if your going to be miserable and so bloody rude. I'm sorry you had to put up with that. But yay for a hb!!! Congratulations Hun so pleased for you xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yeh she really didn't want to be there, the lady I had doing it last week was really lovely, explaining everything to us & measuring everything but her today was not nice at all & said I'll give you a picture but don't go flashing it about in the waiting room incase anyone's miscarrying!!

OMG!!!!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Yeh she really didn't want to be there, the lady I had doing it last week was really lovely, explaining everything to us & measuring everything but her today was not nice at all & said I'll give you a picture but don't go flashing it about in the waiting room incase anyone's miscarrying!!
> 
> OMG!!!!Click to expand...

Yep my thought exactly really hoping I don't get her for my next scan x


----------



## FlatShoes

Sickness has kicked in today! Kind of happy to be getting some symptoms but it doesn't make me feel much better as I had symptoms until a few days after erpc following mmc. 

I just want to enjoy! My first pregnancy it never even crossed my mind that anything would go wrong and I was so relaxed. I feel angry that a mmc takes that joy away from you :(

Just moany today sorry ladies. Did everyone enjoy the sunshine?

A cat randomly turned up at our house about a week ago and has moved in! haha Maybe its come to cheer me up :)


----------



## FlatShoes

ps. I changed my DP from my daughters first scan pic but it still seems to be there!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Mummy to be x said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Those vibes - your baby girl is beautiful!!
> 
> Welsh girl - I've got everything tightly crossed for you Hun, hoping it's just implantation bleeding x
> 
> Thank you. Well there is nothing there when I wipe this morning and to be honest if I never looked at the toilet paper I wouldn't have known anything. So I'm just thinking positive today. I didn't sleep very well but Alex didn't wake up until 8:30 so that was a bonus lol.Click to expand...
> 
> It's always a bonus when the kids sleep in lol. Could you call your mw for piece of mind? XClick to expand...

Definitely is..he was awake from 6am on Saturday, had a 15min nap in the car then another 20min nap in the buggy. Was awake yesterday by 7:20 after a late night saturday night lol..so he had some catching up to do.
We are both gonna have a quick nap before lunch now.

I'm just going to see how things go the next few days, there's nothing there at all this morning. I was probably just worrying over nothing. If I never looked at the toilet paper I never would of known! 


Jeeze she really does sound like a cowbag mrs humphreys, it's meant to be a pleasant and exciting experience, not put a downer on things by being so miserable.


----------



## SCgirl

Ugh- had several seemingly long vivid dreams where I was out and about and started bleeding a ton and m/c-ing... Woke up and all seems normal, but that was stressful!


----------



## FlatShoes

SCgirl said:


> Ugh- had several seemingly long vivid dreams where I was out and about and started bleeding a ton and m/c-ing... Woke up and all seems normal, but that was stressful!

Yep I keep dreaming I'm bleeding :(


----------



## thosevibes

FlatShoes said:


> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here having Irish twins? Or had Irish twins? I'm due a month before DD first birthday lol.
> 
> I just had to Google Irish Twins! I'd never heard that expression before!
> 
> I'm not but congrats on yours! :happydance:Click to expand...


haha! thanks :) wasn't planned but that's ok <3


----------



## thosevibes

another faaaaint test today. Doctor said my levels would go down quick but it's still there.

Might be able to get my levels checked today.


----------



## hopeful2012

Not feeling great today. The baby slept in our bed last night and with my insomnia and a tiny person kicking me, I'm now very tired. Did some more research and it seems that my insurance will cover a new breast pump, so I will be calling them to find out which ones they cover so I can research and decide which one I want.


----------



## Kiwiberry

hopeful2012 said:


> Not feeling great today. The baby slept in our bed last night and with my insomnia and a tiny person kicking me, I'm now very tired. Did some more research and it seems that my insurance will cover a new breast pump, so I will be calling them to find out which ones they cover so I can research and decide which one I want.

Let me know which one you decide to use. I am really new to all of this and would LOVE some advice :hugs:.


----------



## FlatShoes

Kiwiberry said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> Not feeling great today. The baby slept in our bed last night and with my insomnia and a tiny person kicking me, I'm now very tired. Did some more research and it seems that my insurance will cover a new breast pump, so I will be calling them to find out which ones they cover so I can research and decide which one I want.
> 
> Let me know which one you decide to use. I am really new to all of this and would LOVE some advice :hugs:.Click to expand...

I bf my daughter for 18 months. I found pumping a pain in the bum and just used a cloth when I went out. It depends how you feel about feeding in public and not being able to share the feeds. It did really tie me down and was hard work to start but once it gets easy it gets REALLY easy! No making bottles/sterilising etc.

Maybe start off with the boob and see how you get on then worry about pumping later? But whatever you decide it will be fine! Babies just want a happy mummy x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am only going to use the pump to go out in public. I do not feel comfortable bf in public. I really just want some advice on what to buy. There are so many choices and I want to make sure I get t he right one.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Is anyone else getting shortness of breath? I'm finding myself having to catch my breath and I can feel my heart beating sometimes, it's like it's popping out of my chest, I know this sounds so strange but it's so hard to explain. I thought we only got breathless in later pregnancy :nope:

I've made an appointment with the doctor at 4pm this afternoon just to make sure everything is ok. X


----------



## FlatShoes

Kiwiberry said:


> I am only going to use the pump to go out in public. I do not feel comfortable bf in public. I really just want some advice on what to buy.

The medela electric pump is supposed to be the bees knees :) (What a weird phrase haha)


----------



## FlatShoes

Mummy to be x said:


> Is anyone else getting shortness of breath? I'm finding myself having to catch my breath and I can feel my heart beating sometimes, it's like it's popping out of my chest, I know this sounds so strange but it's so hard to explain. I thought we only got breathless in later pregnancy :nope:
> 
> I've made an appointment with the doctor at 4pm this afternoon just to make sure everything is ok. X

Yeah I was shocked at how 'unfit' I feel already! I guess its hormones?!


----------



## Kiwiberry

FlatShoes said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I am only going to use the pump to go out in public. I do not feel comfortable bf in public. I really just want some advice on what to buy.
> 
> The medela electric pump is supposed to be the bees knees :) (What a weird phrase haha)Click to expand...

Oh wow really? Thanks so much! How do you store the milk that you pump? Also, how would you store it when you take it out in public?


----------



## Mummy to be x

FlatShoes said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting shortness of breath? I'm finding myself having to catch my breath and I can feel my heart beating sometimes, it's like it's popping out of my chest, I know this sounds so strange but it's so hard to explain. I thought we only got breathless in later pregnancy :nope:
> 
> I've made an appointment with the doctor at 4pm this afternoon just to make sure everything is ok. X
> 
> Yeah I was shocked at how 'unfit' I feel already! I guess its hormones?!Click to expand...

I'm not sure, it's quite frightening really. Best to get myself checked over :)


----------



## thosevibes

Mummy to be x said:


> Is anyone else getting shortness of breath? I'm finding myself having to catch my breath and I can feel my heart beating sometimes, it's like it's popping out of my chest, I know this sounds so strange but it's so hard to explain. I thought we only got breathless in later pregnancy :nope:
> 
> I've made an appointment with the doctor at 4pm this afternoon just to make sure everything is ok. X


It's usually pretty normal. Your body is pumping a lot of blood faster than normal. It's pregnancy for ya. Body is working so hard for you and LO! Don't stress :)


----------



## FlatShoes

Kiwiberry said:


> FlatShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I am only going to use the pump to go out in public. I do not feel comfortable bf in public. I really just want some advice on what to buy.
> 
> The medela electric pump is supposed to be the bees knees :) (What a weird phrase haha)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow really? Thanks so much! How do you store the milk that you pump? Also, how would you store it when you take it out in public?Click to expand...

You attach a bottle to the pump and store it in there, take it out with you. 

You can also freeze milk! I think you can get special bags to put it in :)


----------



## Pix

I loved breast feeding. Besides pregnancy it made me feel like an amazingly beautiful woman. 

The medela electric pump is amazing. Just found out that insurance covers a new one since my model is from 2006. >.< 

I stored it in freezer sealed baggies so when I worked the sitter or DH had lots of milk to use. Some now attach to bottles an. Some you have to pour into the bottle. It's a matter of shopping around to what suits your needs best. I can't wait to see all the amazing upgrades 'they' made since my youngest is now 6!!! 

My heart races uncontrollably as well. I worried about it at first since I have hypotension and that was an oddity for me. But all is normal in the crazy land of pregnancy! But always get it checked if unsure!!!

Happy Monday Ladies!!! I hope the day brings you nothing but Joy!!!


----------



## messica

Kiwiberry - My insurance company provided a Medela Purely Yours with my first two and I *loved* it. It worked so so well for me.

I was not a public nurser either so it was a God send :winkwink:

When I'd pump I'd store in bags in the freezer. If I knew I was headed out I'd pull a couple bags out to thaw for the following day. Always kept a few in the fridge but most of my stash was kept frozen. My pump came with bottles and a cooler/thermal carrying bag so I'd throw either the bags in there or if I was really on top of things I'd prep the bottles before I left. My kids drank it warmed or chilled, they really didn't care. If your peanut prefers warm I'd leave it in the bags in a thermal bag with an ice pack and just heat by running warm water over the bag before you'd empty into a bottle and feed. That's also how I handled my bf-ing daycare babies. 

I largely followed LLL guidelines for storage:
https://www.llli.org/faq/milkstorage.html
Pumped bm is good:
"*at room temperature (66-78°F, 19-26°C) for 4 hours (ideal), up to 6 hours (acceptable) (Some sources use 8 hours)
in a refrigerator (9°F, <4°C) for 72 hours (ideal), up to 8 days (acceptable if collected in a very clean, careful way)*
*in a freezer (-0.4 to -4°F, -18 to -20°C) for 6 months (ideal) up to 12 months (acceptable)"*


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies I will let you know what the doc says anyway :)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> Thanks ladies I will let you know what the doc says anyway :)

Good luck Hun x how's the sickness today? Xx


----------



## messica

thosevibes said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting shortness of breath? I'm finding myself having to catch my breath and I can feel my heart beating sometimes, it's like it's popping out of my chest, I know this sounds so strange but it's so hard to explain. I thought we only got breathless in later pregnancy :nope:
> 
> I've made an appointment with the doctor at 4pm this afternoon just to make sure everything is ok. X
> 
> 
> It's usually pretty normal. Your body is pumping a lot of blood faster than normal. It's pregnancy for ya. Body is working so hard for you and LO! Don't stress :)Click to expand...


I agree with thosevibes, feeling short of breath is very normal. In early pregnancy it has to do with rising progesterone levels :flower:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Thanks ladies I will let you know what the doc says anyway :)

Hope everything's okay :flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I will let you know what the doc says anyway :)
> 
> Good luck Hun x how's the sickness today? XxClick to expand...

It's coming and going in waves today but for the firs time in a week or so I had such a big appetite at dinner and I stuffed my face with Gregg's haha. I'm just so tired though all I want to do is sleep. Xx


----------



## thosevibes

Now I think I'm done taking tests. 72 hours and still positive! So that's a good sign I think. (These pics are unedited I edited the ones I've shown to make the + pop out more... So yeah hehe)

Now just to get my levels checked :)
 



Attached Files:







test.png
File size: 306.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Good luck at the docs mummy to be x


----------



## messica

Nice progression thosevibes! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine85

Hey my jellybellies!

Just left the high risk ob.

He told me it won't hurt to kerp taking my progesyerone/baby aspirin regimen.

Also I am measuring 6w4days, so on target. He said numbers look great and since he sees a nice strong hb they won't do any more bloods.

I go back to see him in four weeks. But go see,my NP in two weeks, unless I panic and go in next week. Lol. 7 weeks 4 days furthest I ever made it so...

I pray everyday. Anyway, wanted to update


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies. I know I've read so much about it been normal but I've never experienced it in any of my other pregnancies before so I'm a little worried xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

sunshine85 said:


> Hey my jellybellies!
> 
> Just left the high risk ob.
> 
> He told me it won't hurt to kerp taking my progesyerone/baby aspirin regimen.
> 
> Also I am measuring 6w4days, so on target. He said numbers look great and since he sees a nice strong hb they won't do any more bloods.
> 
> I go back to see him in four weeks. But go see,my NP in two weeks, unless I panic and go in next week. Lol. 7 weeks 4 days furthest I ever made it so...
> 
> I pray everyday. Anyway, wanted to update

That's great that your right on track, things are looking good for you Hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Pix

Here's an odd question...

Does anyone else's vagina feel like it's bruised? It's so weird. I'm actually worried about it because it almost feels like when you have your period an it's sore there. 

Hope that's normal!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Jeez it's hot out there today!! Swollen feet & sore boobs on the school run wasn't a good mixture I either had kids standing on my feet or parents elbowing/backing into my boobs arghhhhh :-(


----------



## SMandel22

sunshine85 said:


> Hey my jellybellies!
> 
> Just left the high risk ob.
> 
> He told me it won't hurt to kerp taking my progesyerone/baby aspirin regimen.
> 
> Also I am measuring 6w4days, so on target. He said numbers look great and since he sees a nice strong hb they won't do any more bloods.
> 
> I go back to see him in four weeks. But go see,my NP in two weeks, unless I panic and go in next week. Lol. 7 weeks 4 days furthest I ever made it so...
> 
> I pray everyday. Anyway, wanted to update

That's great news!!! I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow. I'm soooo excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine85

Thanks girls! I know I am not outta the woods yet but it has gone a bit well as my previous ones never did. 


Can't wait to see your ultrasound results and or pics!! :)

Kinda sore boobs but not so much, the nausea been kicking my ass though


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi girls the doc said that my heart is on the fast side but sounds totally normal and it's likely due to the extra blood been pumped round, got to keep an eye on it over the next few days and if i want to go back then to call the surgery :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> I just went to the loo before going to bed and there was the slightest tinge of brown on the toilet paper, I wiped again and there was a tiny bit of pink/red. I'm so scared history is going to repeat itself as I think this is how it started last time. I know it could also be nothing but I keep going to the toilet to check. I will just have to wait and see I suppose.

Hope everything's ok hun :hugs: glad to hear you've had no more spotting since. I'm sure it was just a bit of old blood making it's way out x



mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning
> Well I've had my scan & saw a little tiny blob with a heartbeat but the sonographer clearly didn't want to be there, she basically had a look said there's the heartbeat & printed a picture off, didn't take any measurements or anything :-( so when I saw the midwife afterwards she said "well you look to be about 6-7wks but it says they were unable to measure properly, was baby moving around too much?" I was speechless!! She didn't even attempt to take any & I was in & out in minutes! But they're happy to wait until my dating scan now which is fine by me, I've got it booked for 30th June which seems ages away but hopefully it'll go fast x

Yay! Sorry the sonographer was a bit of a turd! But at least you got your scan in and saw bubs and the heartbeat <3



thosevibes said:


> another faaaaint test today. Doctor said my levels would go down quick but it's still there.
> 
> Might be able to get my levels checked today.

Your tests look good! Hope you can get your levels checked :flower:



sunshine85 said:


> Hey my jellybellies!
> 
> Just left the high risk ob.
> 
> He told me it won't hurt to kerp taking my progesyerone/baby aspirin regimen.
> 
> Also I am measuring 6w4days, so on target. He said numbers look great and since he sees a nice strong hb they won't do any more bloods.
> 
> I go back to see him in four weeks. But go see,my NP in two weeks, unless I panic and go in next week. Lol. 7 weeks 4 days furthest I ever made it so...
> 
> I pray everyday. Anyway, wanted to update

Fantastic ness! :happydance:



Pix said:


> Here's an odd question...
> 
> Does anyone else's vagina feel like it's bruised? It's so weird. I'm actually worried about it because it almost feels like when you have your period an it's sore there.
> 
> Hope that's normal!

Ouch! Mine feels swollen and definitely more sensitive, I think that's down to all the extra blood we have going on inside of us, but I can't say it feels bruised as such x



Mummy to be x said:


> Hi girls the doc said that my heart is on the fast side but sounds totally normal and it's likely due to the extra blood been pumped round, got to keep an eye on it over the next few days and if i want to go back then to call the surgery :)

Great news :)

Evening (or morning) ladies :hi: I still haven't heard from my mw yet, despite her booking my scan at the hospital but not my booking in appt with herself :wacko: so I call her this morning, and she's on holiday until 8th June! I called the EPU and spoke to them and they were really lovely and have booked me in for an early scan for Wednesday morning :dance: the mw I'll just have to chase up when she's back from her jollies! Just glad I get to see my baby and hopefully see that everything is ok so far :D


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's really nice of the EPU lolly, here we can't self refer and every time you call then their so rude! I bet you can't wait for your scan :) best of luck!! X


----------



## Hellymay83

Mummy to be x said:


> Is anyone else getting shortness of breath? I'm finding myself having to catch my breath and I can feel my heart beating sometimes, it's like it's popping out of my chest, I know this sounds so strange but it's so hard to explain. I thought we only got breathless in later pregnancy :nope:
> 
> I've made an appointment with the doctor at 4pm this afternoon just to make sure everything is ok. X

Yes, me... It's worse if I'm lying down or my stomach is squished, after I've eaten I really struggle and when I'm tired, sometimes I feel like I'm having palpatations. Xxx


----------



## MissyX90

Eww feel so yuk past 2 days all ive eaten is ginger nuts and water :( anyone else


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks mummy to be :) we can't usually, but I had to speak to a doctor first who put the referral in for me, seeing as my useless mw has swanned off on holiday without even arranging my booking in appt first :dohh: I'm really excited now, hope tomorrow goes quickly! And it's a 9.15am scan so no waiting around all day :yipee:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooh exciting I can't wait to hear about your update! X


----------



## Dawnyybus

Hi ladies. 

I've had one of the worst days. I've been doing a job today in Nottingham, we got there at 11 I really needed to pee but when I went there was pinkish blood in my knickers, I ran out to the girl I was working for and had to tell her I was pregnant and that I found blood, I was in hysterics, we phoned my doctor but being 2 hours away nothing they could do so they sent me to A&E. we were fast tracked, my urine still said positive, they did bloods which said the same but I have an infection somewhere in my body (they don't know where and didn't try and look for it) they did a scan and I'm measuring exactly what I should. I have been crying all day worrying and then crying cos I was happy but had let the girl I was working for down. Then on my way home one of the girls from my day job called me to say all the girls in the office have been talking about me and suspect me tone pregnant and if I'm not that I'm just grumpy and not interested in my job so they will sack me, my friend lied to the girls saying she didn't know anything, and has asked me to tell them tomorrow.... 

Omg I got home and was crying in hysterics my boyfriend has had to tell my mum I'm pregnant over the phone because I wouldn't stop calling for her... 

All I want to do is cry and sleep... 

I don't know what to do....

I'm so sorry for such a long message... 

Hope everyone has had a good day...

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow Dawny, what a day! :hugs: I'm glad that your scan went well and that bean is doing good too. When will you get your results back for the infection? Crazy pregnancy hormones turn the best of us into wrecks hun :) you're not alone! Don't let work or your colleagues stress you out, you can't get sacked for being a bit grumpy! x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

And you certainly can't get sacked for being pregnant! They'd have a law suit on their hands! Try not to stress- that sound like an awful day but sounds like your jellybean is doing great :)

Xxx


----------



## JoWantsABaby

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning
> Well I've had my scan & saw a little tiny blob with a heartbeat but the sonographer clearly didn't want to be there, she basically had a look said there's the heartbeat & printed a picture off, didn't take any measurements or anything :-( so when I saw the midwife afterwards she said "well you look to be about 6-7wks but it says they were unable to measure properly, was baby moving around too much?" I was speechless!! She didn't even attempt to take any & I was in & out in minutes! But they're happy to wait until my dating scan now which is fine by me, I've got it booked for 30th June which seems ages away but hopefully it'll go fast x

Congrats! Glad u got to see hb. Sorry the sonographer had an attitude problem. I remember in my last pregnancy when I was miscarrying the sonographer assistant made me feel so small and sniggered when I couldn't figure out how to put the gown thing on. Stupid bitch. I was shaking and on my own, a kind word wouldn't have gone a miss! 



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Yeah I'm just trying not to worry. Fingers crossed I dont get any more but will mention it at my appointment next week. If I do get some more I will ring the midwife, that's what I did last time and she got me an appointment with the EPU even though I knew I wouldnt make it.
> I don't feel doomed this time though sooo I'll have to wait it.out.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok this morning.

Fx'd that's the end of spotting :hugs:



Mummy to be x said:


> Is anyone else getting shortness of breath? I'm finding myself having to catch my breath and I can feel my heart beating sometimes, it's like it's popping out of my chest, I know this sounds so strange but it's so hard to explain. I thought we only got breathless in later pregnancy :nope:
> 
> I've made an appointment with the doctor at 4pm this afternoon just to make sure everything is ok. X


Glad your dr appt went well. I'm easily breathless but I'm also a lazy cow so probs the reason for it! 


SMandel22 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey my jellybellies!
> 
> Just left the high risk ob.
> 
> He told me it won't hurt to kerp taking my progesyerone/baby aspirin regimen.
> 
> Also I am measuring 6w4days, so on target. He said numbers look great and since he sees a nice strong hb they won't do any more bloods.
> 
> I go back to see him in four weeks. But go see,my NP in two weeks, unless I panic and go in next week. Lol. 7 weeks 4 days furthest I ever made it so...
> 
> I pray everyday. Anyway, wanted to update
> 
> Yay! Glad you're on target and hb strong! Another hurdle down
> 
> That's great news!!! I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow. I'm soooo excited!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck! X


----------



## SCgirl

Today was a rough day. mid-late morning I was working with a girl in class and started to get some general stomach pains. then they got worse. it got to the point that i couldn't move, i was going back and forth quickly between hot/sweating a ton to chills, and everything around me was blurring. then i got hit by horrible diarrhea. usually i feel better within 10 min after... but this went on for over an hour. since then, i've had bad nausea (haven't actually thrown up thankfully).

Not sure what to attribute it to. It wasn't bad food b/c my husband and I both had eggs for breakfast, and the same dinner last night. Only other thing I ate that morning was an apple. I'm hoping I don't have a bug!

I'm also getting more and more scared of my scan on Thursday. All of today's stress and pain make me worry even more... (it was horrible)

The only thing I've been able to eat since (I tried veggies and healthier things) is velveeta shells & cheese. which i might not be supposed to eat. but I need food and it's the only thing that doesn't make me gag (also new), so i am...


----------



## sly8190

Hi! I am Stacie, 24. I have a little girl who just turned 2! And I am roughly 6 weeks 2 days along! According to my app my due date is January 12th! But I have my first apt tomorrow so we shall see!! :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

I feel awful today!! Nausea has def kicked in. I'm pretty sure I have the flu in top of it, dh out of town til Fri and I'm supposed to be helping my sister with a garage sale. Normally I get to sleep a bit later as dh usually takes the older 3 to school in the am, but its up early for me everyday. I don't sleep well anyway, so this week should be interesting. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## Mummy to be x

sly8190 said:


> Hi! I am Stacie, 24. I have a little girl who just turned 2! And I am roughly 6 weeks 2 days along! According to my app my due date is January 12th! But I have my first apt tomorrow so we shall see!! :)

Congratulations and welcome to the group!! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

SCgirl, what's velveeta shells?



sly8190 said:


> Hi! I am Stacie, 24. I have a little girl who just turned 2! And I am roughly 6 weeks 2 days along! According to my app my due date is January 12th! But I have my first apt tomorrow so we shall see!! :)

Welcome to the group and congrats :happydance:


----------



## sunshine2014

You ladies are on the ball! I can't keep up! lol. But managed to skim a few pages, congrats sunshine85 on your good news...I'm sure that will help keep you smiling until your next appointment.

I have my dr. appt this week for blood work to confirm my pregnancy. I've taken my own tests, but until the Doctor confirms I don't think it will feel real. She's been away for the week so this is my first chance. I'm very excited! :)


----------



## messica

SCgirl - I "turned" allergic to raw apple during my first pregnancy. Warmed cider, applesauce, jellies and apple pies are fine but give me a raw apple and the EXACT same thing happens to me. No vomiting, but loads of GI pain, nausea and raging diarrhea the next day or so. I don't get most of the initial physical symptoms like itching in my mouth or throat but my doc said it's called OAS (oral allergy syndrome). Often hits someone for the first time in spring and fall as it can be triggered during high pollen seasons (and during early pregnancy when immune systems can be a bit compromised). Raw apples are an incredibly common fruit to tip it off with and that's exactly what I thought of when I read what you experienced.


mrs.humphries - I'd be so ticked if I were you!!! :(

dawny - all that sounds just awful....do you have a good source of support for you in those moments so you don't have to feel so frazzled all alone? I agree with the others, shame on the girls at work for doing that to you but you certainly can't be fired for being a bit off in early pregnancy. I would speak to management and demand they shut their mouths. You don't need to deal with that kind of drama.

missy - I have crippling nausea near 24/7 but also an overwhelming desire to eat non-stop. It's an awful balancing act. The preggie pops really help me, and believe it or not forcing myself to eat does too. Doesn't seem like it would but it really does.


Welcome Stacie! :flower:


----------



## messica

ttc_lolly said:


> SCgirl, what's velveeta shells?


Heaven in a box lol

(It's just boxed cheesy noodles, but super yummy ones because the cheese is creamy instead of powdered).


----------



## SCgirl

messica said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> SCgirl, what's velveeta shells?
> 
> 
> Heaven in a box lol
> 
> (It's just boxed cheesy noodles, but super yummy ones because the cheese is creamy instead of powdered).Click to expand...

Highly processed fake yellow cheese (actually, it might be one of those with the dyes they can't sell overseas. ah, america.:dohh:). but yes, what she said!


----------



## ttc_lolly

SCgirl said:


> messica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> SCgirl, what's velveeta shells?
> 
> 
> Heaven in a box lol
> 
> (It's just boxed cheesy noodles, but super yummy ones because the cheese is creamy instead of powdered).Click to expand...
> 
> Highly processed fake yellow cheese (actually, it might be one of those with the dyes they can't sell overseas. ah, america.:dohh:). but yes, what she said!Click to expand...

Haha! It still sounds amazing :) I'm sure it's fine to eat! As long as there's no rW or unpasteurised egg in there, you eat your heaven in a box until your hearts content! :lol:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm abit worried tonight ladies, not with anything pregnancy related but my youngest son has come out in spots that look a lot like chicken pox :-( he has already had them so I know it's very rare to get them again but I've had them twice & so has my eldest son, I should be immune to them shouldn't i? I'm not too sure on wether it's dangerous when pregnant or not? X


----------



## messica

As long as you've had them before you should be fine mrs.humphries! :thumbup:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

mrs.humphreys said:


> I'm abit worried tonight ladies, not with anything pregnancy related but my youngest son has come out in spots that look a lot like chicken pox :-( he has already had them so I know it's very rare to get them again but I've had them twice & so has my eldest son, I should be immune to them shouldn't i? I'm not too sure on wether it's dangerous when pregnant or not? X

If you have defo had chickenpox then you will have lifelong immunity and there is nothing to worry about. If there is any doubt at all that u have had it, u need a blood test to check your antibody level and hence call your mw.
Hope your son gets better soon!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I've Definatly had them twice!! 1st time when I was in school & 2nd time when my eldest son had them so fingers crossed I'm immune! I'm hoping he gets up in the morning & they've disappeared but they do really look like them :-( x


----------



## Dawnyybus

ttc_lolly said:


> Wow Dawny, what a day! :hugs: I'm glad that your scan went well and that bean is doing good too. When will you get your results back for the infection? Crazy pregnancy hormones turn the best of us into wrecks hun :) you're not alone! Don't let work or your colleagues stress you out, you can't get sacked for being a bit grumpy! x




5_Year_Plan said:


> And you certainly can't get sacked for being pregnant! They'd have a law suit on their hands! Try not to stress- that sound like an awful day but sounds like your jellybean is doing great :)
> 
> Xxx




messica said:


> SCgirl - I "turned" allergic to raw apple during my first pregnancy. Warmed cider, applesauce, jellies and apple pies are fine but give me a raw apple and the EXACT same thing happens to me. No vomiting, but loads of GI pain, nausea and raging diarrhea the next day or so. I don't get most of the initial physical symptoms like itching in my mouth or throat but my doc said it's called OAS (oral allergy syndrome). Often hits someone for the first time in spring and fall as it can be triggered during high pollen seasons (and during early pregnancy when immune systems can be a bit compromised). Raw apples are an incredibly common fruit to tip it off with and that's exactly what I thought of when I read what you experienced.
> 
> 
> mrs.humphries - I'd be so ticked if I were you!!! :(
> 
> dawny - all that sounds just awful....do you have a good source of support for you in those moments so you don't have to feel so frazzled all alone? I agree with the others, shame on the girls at work for doing that to you but you certainly can't be fired for being a bit off in early pregnancy. I would speak to management and demand they shut their mouths. You don't need to deal with that kind of drama.
> 
> missy - I have crippling nausea near 24/7 but also an overwhelming desire to eat non-stop. It's an awful balancing act. The preggie pops really help me, and believe it or not forcing myself to eat does too. Doesn't seem like it would but it really does.
> 
> 
> Welcome Stacie! :flower:


Thank you. I have calmed down abit since we have spoken to my mum over the phone. I will tell the girls at work tomorrow and if things don't improve we have decided I will leave when my probation is up. I don't know about the infection, ill add it to the very long list of questions I have for the midwife. My boyfriend has been amazing, my mum is brilliant but she lives 2 hours away so I have to talk to her on the phone and boyfriends mum is okiee, but it's hard, so I'm hoping over time my support network will sort it's self out, but I have found this forum amazing. Thank you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Always here to help and/or chat :):hugs:

What the others said mrs humphreys :thumbup: hope you're son is ok bless him x


----------



## thosevibes

Ladies! My level went from 11 to 30 in a little less than 48 hours.

My ER ob says it's not a good number?? And to follow up with my midwife tomorrow. Sent me home with "Complete Miscarriage" 

I've only had one time where I was spotting and it was only a few drops. And my levels went up.... Does he not want me to get my hopes up or am I missing something? I thought that change was good.


----------



## swissygal

Hi everyone! I'm new to this site, but loving all the chat so far! My hubby and I just found out we are pregnant about a week ago, and I'm 5 weeks today :happydance: we'd been casually trying for 4 years, and just had a miscarriage around christmas, so I'm thinking sticky sticky thoughts! My hcg levels were nice and high last week though, so I'm feeling good. I was on clomid and had an iui done this cycle, so our due date is January 20 :thumbup: I've asked my doctor if I can have an ultrasound this week to see if we've got a singleton or multiples, and I can't wait because the suspense is killing me!:blush:


----------



## swissygal

Oh and to thosevibes, I would think that your levels going up is absolutely a good sign. It means a pregnancy is progressing, no? Keep us posted, sticky thoughts to you!!


----------



## sunshine85

Dawnyybus said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've had one of the worst days. I've been doing a job today in Nottingham, we got there at 11 I really needed to pee but when I went there was pinkish blood in my knickers, I ran out to the girl I was working for and had to tell her I was pregnant and that I found blood, I was in hysterics, we phoned my doctor but being 2 hours away nothing they could do so they sent me to A&E. we were fast tracked, my urine still said positive, they did bloods which said the same but I have an infection somewhere in my body (they don't know where and didn't try and look for it) they did a scan and I'm measuring exactly what I should. I have been crying all day worrying and then crying cos I was happy but had let the girl I was working for down. Then on my way home one of the girls from my day job called me to say all the girls in the office have been talking about me and suspect me tone pregnant and if I'm not that I'm just grumpy and not interested in my job so they will sack me, my friend lied to the girls saying she didn't know anything, and has asked me to tell them tomorrow....
> 
> Omg I got home and was crying in hysterics my boyfriend has had to tell my mum I'm pregnant over the phone because I wouldn't stop calling for her...
> 
> All I want to do is cry and sleep...
> 
> I don't know what to do....
> 
> I'm so sorry for such a long message...
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day...
> 
> Lots of love xxxxx


Aww Dawny :hugs: def rest & relax hun....let the other stuff go for thr rest of the night. Hope you feel better soon and glad to hear your scan went well xx


----------



## messica

thosevibes said:


> Ladies! My level went from 11 to 30 in a little less than 48 hours.
> 
> My ER ob says it's not a good number?? And to follow up with my midwife tomorrow. Sent me home with "Complete Miscarriage"
> 
> I've only had one time where I was spotting and it was only a few drops. And my levels went up.... Does he not want me to get my hopes up or am I missing something? I thought that change was good.


I always thought it was about the rise, not the number?

As long as you're doubling every 48 hours I've only ever heard that's a great thing. How far along are you are you, do you know?

Did they check estrogen and progesterone levels by chance?


----------



## Kiwiberry

FlatShoes said:


> You attach a bottle to the pump and store it in there, take it out with you.
> 
> You can also freeze milk! I think you can get special bags to put it in :)

Thanks so much! :hugs:



Pix said:


> I loved breast feeding. Besides pregnancy it made me feel like an amazingly beautiful woman.
> 
> The medela electric pump is amazing. Just found out that insurance covers a new one since my model is from 2006. >.<
> 
> I stored it in freezer sealed baggies so when I worked the sitter or DH had lots of milk to use. Some now attach to bottles an. Some you have to pour into the bottle. It's a matter of shopping around to what suits your needs best. I can't wait to see all the amazing upgrades 'they' made since my youngest is now 6!!!
> 
> My heart races uncontrollably as well. I worried about it at first since I have hypotension and that was an oddity for me. But all is normal in the crazy land of pregnancy! But always get it checked if unsure!!!
> 
> Happy Monday Ladies!!! I hope the day brings you nothing but Joy!!!

Thank you so much for the reply! :hugs: 



messica said:


> Kiwiberry - My insurance company provided a Medela Purely Yours with my first two and I *loved* it. It worked so so well for me.
> 
> I was not a public nurser either so it was a God send :winkwink:
> 
> When I'd pump I'd store in bags in the freezer. If I knew I was headed out I'd pull a couple bags out to thaw for the following day. Always kept a few in the fridge but most of my stash was kept frozen. My pump came with bottles and a cooler/thermal carrying bag so I'd throw either the bags in there or if I was really on top of things I'd prep the bottles before I left. My kids drank it warmed or chilled, they really didn't care. If your peanut prefers warm I'd leave it in the bags in a thermal bag with an ice pack and just heat by running warm water over the bag before you'd empty into a bottle and feed. That's also how I handled my bf-ing daycare babies.
> 
> I largely followed LLL guidelines for storage:
> https://www.llli.org/faq/milkstorage.html
> Pumped bm is good:
> "*at room temperature (66-78°F, 19-26°C) for 4 hours (ideal), up to 6 hours (acceptable) (Some sources use 8 hours)
> in a refrigerator (9°F, <4°C) for 72 hours (ideal), up to 8 days (acceptable if collected in a very clean, careful way)*
> *in a freezer (-0.4 to -4°F, -18 to -20°C) for 6 months (ideal) up to 12 months (acceptable)"*

Thanks a lot hun for the very helpful advice. I think i understand it a bit better now! I feel so much more confident bf now that I have you ladies to provide such awesome advice.



sunshine85 said:


> Hey my jellybellies!
> 
> Just left the high risk ob.
> 
> He told me it won't hurt to kerp taking my progesyerone/baby aspirin regimen.
> 
> Also I am measuring 6w4days, so on target. He said numbers look great and since he sees a nice strong hb they won't do any more bloods.
> 
> I go back to see him in four weeks. But go see,my NP in two weeks, unless I panic and go in next week. Lol. 7 weeks 4 days furthest I ever made it so...
> 
> I pray everyday. Anyway, wanted to update

Glad to hear everything is going just great! :hugs: 



SMandel22 said:


> That's great news!!! I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow. I'm soooo excited!!! :happydance:




MissyX90 said:


> Eww feel so yuk past 2 days all ive eaten is ginger nuts and water :( anyone else

Good luck hun! :hugs: I hope everything is great for you and your little bean! Show us some pictures if you get some! 



Dawnyybus said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I've had one of the worst days. I've been doing a job today in Nottingham, we got there at 11 I really needed to pee but when I went there was pinkish blood in my knickers, I ran out to the girl I was working for and had to tell her I was pregnant and that I found blood, I was in hysterics, we phoned my doctor but being 2 hours away nothing they could do so they sent me to A&E. we were fast tracked, my urine still said positive, they did bloods which said the same but I have an infection somewhere in my body (they don't know where and didn't try and look for it) they did a scan and I'm measuring exactly what I should. I have been crying all day worrying and then crying cos I was happy but had let the girl I was working for down. Then on my way home one of the girls from my day job called me to say all the girls in the office have been talking about me and suspect me tone pregnant and if I'm not that I'm just grumpy and not interested in my job so they will sack me, my friend lied to the girls saying she didn't know anything, and has asked me to tell them tomorrow....
> 
> Omg I got home and was crying in hysterics my boyfriend has had to tell my mum I'm pregnant over the phone because I wouldn't stop calling for her...
> 
> All I want to do is cry and sleep...
> 
> I don't know what to do....
> 
> I'm so sorry for such a long message...
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day...
> 
> Lots of love xxxxx

Awww sweetie :hugs:, I am so sorry that happened to you. That sounds like a really rough day and I hope by the time you see this that you will be feeling at least a little better. Spotting can be normal, so just keep that in mind hun. Also, they can't fire you for being pregnant. What I would do is call them up and tell them whats going on so they are not left in the dark about it anymore since apparently your friend was incapable of doing it. 



sly8190 said:


> Hi! I am Stacie, 24. I have a little girl who just turned 2! And I am roughly 6 weeks 2 days along! According to my app my due date is January 12th! But I have my first apt tomorrow so we shall see!! :)

Welcome to the group Stacie!! :hugs: Also congrats on your :bfp:!!! 



Luvspnk31 said:


> I feel awful today!! Nausea has def kicked in. I'm pretty sure I have the flu in top of it, dh out of town til Fri and I'm supposed to be helping my sister with a garage sale. Normally I get to sleep a bit later as dh usually takes the older 3 to school in the am, but its up early for me everyday. I don't sleep well anyway, so this week should be interesting.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day.

Sorry you are feeling so bad :hugs:. I hope you feel better soon! 

As for me ladies, I found out the insurance companies are punching holes in Obama Care. If I do not sign up for insurance during their "Application Period" then they can deny me for being pregnant. Which is what they did. Not to mention, the guy DH was talking to on the phone (rep from insurance company) treated him like complete crap. I doubt that agent even had any clue about Medicare or how it worked. So I only have 2 more options left. I am going to try and call State Farm since DH's mom has a good reputation with them and see if there is anything they can do. If it checks out like I think it will, we are going to just have to pay out of pocket for that remaining 20% + deductibles. We calculated it out, and even if we did get approved for Medigap we would still end up paying just as much money for the supplementary insurance t hat we would if we just foot the bill. The last option, which is the option I dislike the most is falling back on DH's mom. They are fighting with me right now to accept the fact that we should just pay for it. I barely let his mom spend $20 on me let alone $6,000+. I am having a really hard time dealing with this and what I might end up having to do is just swallowing my pride and doing whats best for our little bean. 

Any advice from anyone that has medicare or knows anything about it would be so awesome! Sorry for the long post ladies. I know it was a lot to read lol

Mummy to be: I am glad to hear everything is going ok for you after your doctors visit. Are you feeling any better? Did they say why your heart was a bit faster?


----------



## thosevibes

They didn't tell me if they checked estrogen and progesteron.


----------



## messica

Kiwiberry said:


> Any advice from anyone that has medicare or knows anything about it would be so awesome!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think it's got to vary from state to state based on what you're experiencing.
> 
> Granted I had my first two nearly 10 and 11 years ago now, my ex-husband and I being young had a pretty limited income. Based on that alone I qualified for Medicare as soon as pregnancy was confirmed and got to choose a plan that we thought would suit us best out of maybe a half dozen (I chose UCare based on what I had read it offered pregnant women in particular). From acceptance to 6 weeks post partum everything was covered including delivery and then each of my kids automatically qualified for the first two years of their lives. We didn't need it for that long as he eventually qualified for coverage through work, but when he was laid off, off and on (union automotive work) they would jump back in and cover the kids 100% during those gaps.
> 
> It was super easy, just forms filled out for and sent in to the county and approval took less than a week. I had already seen a doctor and had an early scan by the time we got the approval but it covered up to two months care retroactive. Under it not only was all my prenatal care covered but prenatal vitamins, labor and delivery, post partum home visits, lactation consultant visits, breast pump and even car seats.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if things have changed that much (my husband has phenomenal private coverage so I have nothing to compare to here), or if your state is just tougher to deal with than others.
> 
> If you don't qualify is it possible you can just get set up on a payment plan? None of our infertility treatments were covered by insurance so everything we did pre-IVF (which had to be prepaid in full) our clinic put all together and we pay $200 a month towards. As long as you're paying something on your balance I can't imagine a clinic not being willing to work with you. The plus side is that paying cash they do give us discounts. I'd ask about that too if it comes down to that.


----------



## messica

thosevibes said:


> They didn't tell me if they checked estrogen and progesteron.

I'd bug them about that asap.

Some clinics have different standards. For some any hcg level over 10 is considered positive, for others it's up to 25 but I've never heard anything higher than that. At 33 you'd most assuredly be considered positive for pregnancy and those two levels should have been checked.

If they ran them, those levels may be the key to why your doc had the opinion they did.

Your rise is great though. I can't imagine a doc poo pooing a pregnancy on those numbers alone.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Luvspnk31 said:


> I feel awful today!! Nausea has def kicked in. I'm pretty sure I have the flu in top of it, dh out of town til Fri and I'm supposed to be helping my sister with a garage sale. Normally I get to sleep a bit later as dh usually takes the older 3 to school in the am, but its up early for me everyday. I don't sleep well anyway, so this week should be interesting.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day.

sorry to hear you're feeling badly:(. And with a busy week ahead of you! I've been reluctant to commit and make plans with people because how I feel fluctuates so much!!



thosevibes said:


> Ladies! My level went from 11 to 30 in a little less than 48 hours.
> 
> My ER ob says it's not a good number?? And to follow up with my midwife tomorrow. Sent me home with "Complete Miscarriage"
> 
> I've only had one time where I was spotting and it was only a few drops. And my levels went up.... Does he not want me to get my hopes up or am I missing something? I thought that change was good.

how far along are you? I thought hcg numbers could be pretty low in the first weeks of pregnancy. And yours are doubling which is a good sign!

as for me, I feel good today. Yesterday, I felt terrible. Sooooo tired, no appetite most of the day, dizzy, and nausea. I seem to be on an every other day rotation. I have one day of feeling really good, then one day of feeling crappy and it alternates. Anyone else?? Maybe its because the hcg doubles every couple days?


----------



## hopeful2012

Kiwiberry said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> Not feeling great today. The baby slept in our bed last night and with my insomnia and a tiny person kicking me, I'm now very tired. Did some more research and it seems that my insurance will cover a new breast pump, so I will be calling them to find out which ones they cover so I can research and decide which one I want.
> 
> Let me know which one you decide to use. I am really new to all of this and would LOVE some advice :hugs:.Click to expand...

I used a medela with my first and it worked great. It's getting old and I want a newer one. I plan on calling the insurance after my appointment next Wednesday to see which ones they will cover. Then I'll research and call my lactation consultant to see what they recommend. I'll keep you posted. Breast feeding is time consuming and difficult at first, but the bond you have is so worth it.


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing good! Welcome to those with BFP. If you're struggling just hold on. We never know what is just over the next hill. 
As for me, today was rough- my boss warned me before even walking in work today not to go in the kitchen as a drain was clogged and smelled horrible. Then attitudes and it being Monday didn't help. I still haven't felt good all day. On and off nausea, cramps(GI issues), cooked supper but couldn't eat, whiny baby, etc. Warm bath and bed are on my agenda. I still have to clean the house and pack for my 2day trip, study for a leadership test, come home from said 2 day trip and make sure my house is clean for my pregnant sister to come in that night. Crazy week! goodnight all!


----------



## thosevibes

Usually hospital doctors will send women home on "possible miscarriage" or "miscarriage". They did that twice with my last baby and she's fine lol. I really need to see my midwife she'll tell me what's up.

I'm about 4 weeks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

messica said:


> I think it's got to vary from state to state based on what you're experiencing.
> 
> Granted I had my first two nearly 10 and 11 years ago now, my ex-husband and I being young had a pretty limited income. Based on that alone I qualified for Medicare as soon as pregnancy was confirmed and got to choose a plan that we thought would suit us best out of maybe a half dozen (I chose UCare based on what I had read it offered pregnant women in particular). From acceptance to 6 weeks post partum everything was covered including delivery and then each of my kids automatically qualified for the first two years of their lives. We didn't need it for that long as he eventually qualified for coverage through work, but when he was laid off, off and on (union automotive work) they would jump back in and cover the kids 100% during those gaps.
> 
> It was super easy, just forms filled out for and sent in to the county and approval took less than a week. I had already seen a doctor and had an early scan by the time we got the approval but it covered up to two months care retroactive. Under it not only was all my prenatal care covered but prenatal vitamins, labor and delivery, post partum home visits, lactation consultant visits, breast pump and even car seats.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if things have changed that much (my husband has phenomenal private coverage so I have nothing to compare to here), or if your state is just tougher to deal with than others.
> 
> If you don't qualify is it possible you can just get set up on a payment plan? None of our infertility treatments were covered by insurance so everything we did pre-IVF (which had to be prepaid in full) our clinic put all together and we pay $200 a month towards. As long as you're paying something on your balance I can't imagine a clinic not being willing to work with you. The plus side is that paying cash they do give us discounts. I'd ask about that too if it comes down to that.

Thanks a lot! I am going to check out Ucare and see what I can find out about them. The problem is, in my area they only Take Medicare or Medicaid. They never take them both together which is what I have. In order for me to be 100% covered they need to take both my primary and supplemental. I guess since there are really not a lot of people in this area who have medicare, they don't really support taking it in conjunction with medicaid. Hopefully I can find some way out! 



hopeful2012 said:


> I used a medela with my first and it worked great. It's getting old and I want a newer one. I plan on calling the insurance after my appointment next Wednesday to see which ones they will cover. Then I'll research and call my lactation consultant to see what they recommend. I'll keep you posted. Breast feeding is time consuming and difficult at first, but the bond you have is so worth it.

Thank you!! Everyone seems to be suggesting that brand. I am for sure going to check it out!


----------



## MyLittleFish

Hello ladies :flower:
I found out last week that we are expecting #2. So far symptoms are tender breasts, nausea on and off (usually when not eaten for a long time), exhaustion which isnt helped by my darling DD who decided to wake up at 5:30 this morning after not going to bed till after 9:30 last night and I'd been hoping all day whilst at woke that I could be in bed by 8! Lol!
Hope you're all feeling good today xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

MyLittleFish said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> I found out last week that we are expecting #2. So far symptoms are tender breasts, nausea on and off (usually when not eaten for a long time), exhaustion which isnt helped by my darling DD who decided to wake up at 5:30 this morning after not going to bed till after 9:30 last night and I'd been hoping all day whilst at woke that I could be in bed by 8! Lol!
> Hope you're all feeling good today xx

Congratulations!! :hugs: Also, welcome to the group!!! <3 Just you wait till the insane hunger kicks in lol. I feel like I want to eat everything in sight sometimes.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Morning everyone.

Hope your little boy is ok this morning mrs humphreys.

Thosevibes, I have my fingers crossed for you.

Mylittlefish, welcome to the group 

Well yesterday was fine, no spotting or anything. This morning when I wiped it was tinged with a very light browny orange colour. Going to keep an eye on it and if it carries on this week I will ring the midwife. 
I don't feel scared or worried just yet, not like I did when I knew with the mc so must be a good sign.
Alex is going to his nannas later so I have the afternoon to myself


----------



## FlatShoes

sunshine85 said:


> Hey my jellybellies!
> 
> Just left the high risk ob.
> 
> He told me it won't hurt to kerp taking my progesyerone/baby aspirin regimen.
> 
> Also I am measuring 6w4days, so on target. He said numbers look great and since he sees a nice strong hb they won't do any more bloods.
> 
> I go back to see him in four weeks. But go see,my NP in two weeks, unless I panic and go in next week. Lol. 7 weeks 4 days furthest I ever made it so...
> 
> I pray everyday. Anyway, wanted to update

Brilliant news!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## FlatShoes

Bleerrugghhh nausea today has definitely kicked in :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry nausea caught up with you flatshoes :flower: 

My boobs are feeling a bit tingly today :) I'm pleased with that, just as long as they stay like this and the awful red hot pokers pressed on the nipples sensation stays the hell away! Scan tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Double post!


----------



## FlatShoes

Scan tomorrow how exciting!!! Cant wait for the update :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> Sorry nausea caught up with you flatshoes :flower:
> 
> My boobs are feeling a bit tingly today :) I'm pleased with that, just as long as they stay like this and the awful red hot pokers pressed on the nipples sensation stays the hell away! Scan tomorrow :wohoo:

YAY for scans!! :happydance:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

ttc_lolly said:


> Sorry nausea caught up with you flatshoes :flower:
> 
> My boobs are feeling a bit tingly today :) I'm pleased with that, just as long as they stay like this and the awful red hot pokers pressed on the nipples sensation stays the hell away! Scan tomorrow :wohoo:

My boobs feel a bit sore than normal if Alex knocks them on purpose. Don't have any nausea yet either..sure that will kick in soon enough.

Look forward to your scan update


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies hope everyone is good. This is my first sick free day!! Now I'm nervous and worried lol. 

I've not had chance to read pages I've missed but I shall catch up with them later xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hey ladies- when does the nausea start? I've had a few episodes where I think if I don't eat soon I'm going to heave, but it's not started properly yet- I'm thinking it'll be another couple of weeks maybe? (I'm only 4 +2). So when did it all start for you?

Xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hey ladies- when does the nausea start? I've had a few episodes where I think if I don't eat soon I'm going to heave, but it's not started properly yet- I'm thinking it'll be another couple of weeks maybe? (I'm only 4 +2). So when did it all start for you?
> 
> Xxx

That sounds about right to me. The nausea is from your hormones increasing. You will notice it even more when you go long periods of time without eating. I would suggest having a snack every couple of hours just to stave off the feeling. Also, if you can get your hands on citric acid or ginger, that will really help calm your stomach.


----------



## thosevibes

Oh dear, I have lost people's respect and have been called the "wh^^^" word.

I may be pregnant again so soon after baby but I am in no way that word! And I never asked for their respect lol.

Accidents happen.

The amount of hate I'm receiving on that website is ridiculous.


----------



## Kiwiberry

thosevibes said:


> Oh dear, I have lost people's respect and have been called the "wh^^^" word.
> 
> I may be pregnant again so soon after baby but I am in no way that word! And I never asked for their respect lol.
> 
> Accidents happen.
> 
> The amount of hate I'm receiving on that website is ridiculous.

That is sad that you are getting treated that way. What site are you talking about?


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

thosevibes said:


> Oh dear, I have lost people's respect and have been called the "wh^^^" word.
> 
> I may be pregnant again so soon after baby but I am in no way that word! And I never asked for their respect lol.
> 
> Accidents happen.
> 
> The amount of hate I'm receiving on that website is ridiculous.

Wow that's so uncalled for. It's nobodies business but your own when you get pregnant again. It's not affecting them.

My friend had a little boy last november and she's 21weeks pregnant with her second baby now.

Alot of people have babies close together. Just ignore them.


----------



## thosevibes

Kiwiberry; Tumblr. I'm probably getting hate because I run a popular blog (Almost 2k people follow it) and a lot of Tumblr users are a younger generation (roughly 13-25 in age)

x_WelshGirl_x, I know women from my March group are already TTC and I have no problem with it! Everyone wants babies at different time. I wanted to wait a year but it's okay, lol. It's uncalled for, yep. One person told me 

"You seriously just had a kid and your body couldn't even handle your first pregnancy right. This baby is gonna come at like 20 weeks this time"

So rude.


----------



## sethsmummy

thosevibes said:


> Kiwiberry; Tumblr. I'm probably getting hate because I run a popular blog (Almost 2k people follow it) and a lot of Tumblr users are a younger generation (roughly 13-25 in age)
> 
> x_WelshGirl_x, I know women from my March group are already TTC and I have no problem with it! Everyone wants babies at different time. I wanted to wait a year but it's okay, lol. It's uncalled for, yep. One person told me
> 
> "You seriously just had a kid and your body couldn't even handle your first pregnancy right. This baby is gonna come at like 20 weeks this time"
> 
> So rude.

how darn rude!! its nobodies business but yours when you want to have another child! 

iv not been able to catch up properly ladies but i hope your all ok.. cant wait to see more scan pics!


----------



## messica

Kiwiberry said:


> Thanks a lot! I am going to check out Ucare and see what I can find out about them. The problem is, in my area they only Take Medicare or Medicaid. They never take them both together which is what I have. In order for me to be 100% covered they need to take both my primary and supplemental. I guess since there are really not a lot of people in this area who have medicare, they don't really support taking it in conjunction with medicaid. Hopefully I can find some way out!


It was my understanding that UCare *was* medicare? I don't think I had Medicare and any sort of separate policy under UCare too. I certainly never had two cards or anything. It was all under the umbrella of medical assistance in my state. They said I qualified for medicare and asked me to choose a plan. 

I looked up this morning and I do remember reading PMAP on my paperwork after I found this link:
https://www.ucare.org/HealthPlans/s...es/PrepaidMedicalAssistanceProgram(PMAP).aspx


Maybe it was two separate plans and my state was just good enough to manage the paperwork for me? Or they lump the two together so providers don't have to mess with accepting both separately? I'm not sure, but I don't remember having two separate sets of paperwork or cards to futz with!


----------



## Kiwiberry

messica said:


> It was my understanding that UCare *was* medicare? I don't think I had Medicare and any sort of separate policy under UCare too. I certainly never had two cards or anything. It was all under the umbrella of medical assistance in my state. They said I qualified for medicare and asked me to choose a plan.
> 
> I looked up this morning and I do remember reading PMAP on my paperwork after I found this link:
> https://www.ucare.org/HealthPlans/s...es/PrepaidMedicalAssistanceProgram(PMAP).aspx
> 
> 
> Maybe it was two separate plans and my state was just good enough to manage the paperwork for me? Or they lump the two together so providers don't have to mess with accepting both separately? I'm not sure, but I don't remember having two separate sets of paperwork or cards to futz with!

Medicare is federal for me. I get it because I am disabled. The medicaid comes in to effect from being in the state of NC. It is required for people who have medicare to have medicaid in this state. The reason is because medicare only pays 80% not including deductibles. That is why they give us medicaid to pay the deductibles and the extra 20% that medicare does not pay. The problem with this is, not a lot of places accept them both. I guess its because they are both forms of government insurance so a lot of OBGYN don't want to deal with the hassle. I would get rid of medicare and just use medicaid if I could, but the only way to get rid of medicare is to get rid of all of my disability benefits. I did not get to choose my medicare plan because I was too young and they chose for me (been disabled all my life). 

What we are going to do is just pay out of pocket. I am really lost on any other options I have.


----------



## SCgirl

I think my fear between now and Thursday afternoon (scan time) is ectopic. I've been having mild/dull to modeeate waves of pain in my lower right side. Have mild waves in left too, but much less often. I'll go quite a bi of time without it, then get repeated waves. That's the only sign though. When i mentioned it to doc on fri, they didn't seem concerned.
Hoping just a cyst or pulle muscle or something- in the same area i'll get really sharp pains when i cough or sneeze sometimes when i'm not pregnant. Never had any sort of diagnosis for any of that though... But google got me worried! Sigh...


----------



## mrs.humphreys

SCgirl said:


> I think my fear between now and Thursday afternoon (scan time) is ectopic. I've been having mild/dull to modeeate waves of pain in my lower right side. Have mild waves in left too, but much less often. I'll go quite a bi of time without it, then get repeated waves. That's the only sign though. When i mentioned it to doc on fri, they didn't seem concerned.
> Hoping just a cyst or pulle muscle or something- in the same area i'll get really sharp pains when i cough or sneeze sometimes when i'm not pregnant. Never had any sort of diagnosis for any of that though... But google got me worried! Sigh...

Have you had your appendix out by any chance? Only asking as I've been getting the same pain in my right side since before pregnancy but seems to have got worse since being pregnant, it's not all the time just every now & then, when I mentioned it to the sonographer I had last week (different 1 to the miserable cow I had this week) she couldn't find anything at all that could be causing the pain but she said it could by the scar tissue from my appendix x


----------



## Hall Family

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.
> 
> We went to Blackpool yesterday and stayed the night, we have just got home after going to my mums for tea. Alex absolutly loved it there, I can't wait to take him again.
> 
> We got home and my clearblue digitals were waiting for me. I got this:
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20140518_193420_zpsc074bed7.jpg
> I'm going to take the other one later in the week and hopefully get my 3+
> 
> I'm going to catch up properly later when Alex is asleep otherwise it will take twice aslong lol.

Thats great news hun, I hope everything is still progressing well for you xo :hugs:



thosevibes said:


> Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I've not bled or anything!
> Can't wait to see if I'm doubling.
> 
> That's my little girl, she just turned three months  She was born 5 weeks early and only weighs 9.4 lbs (she's on higher calorie formula and still has slower weight gain)... She has low weight gain, GERD, laryngomalacia and a heart murmur.
> 
> I really hope I can show both these LOs the same amount of love and attention!


Sounds positive hun, I've always been told if it went up then thats a good sign, so keeping fingers x for you :) Your little one is just gorgeous :)



MyLittleFish said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> I found out last week that we are expecting #2. So far symptoms are tender breasts, nausea on and off (usually when not eaten for a long time), exhaustion which isnt helped by my darling DD who decided to wake up at 5:30 this morning after not going to bed till after 9:30 last night and I'd been hoping all day whilst at woke that I could be in bed by 8! Lol!
> Hope you're all feeling good today xx

Congrats and welcome to the group, happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> I think my fear between now and Thursday afternoon (scan time) is ectopic. I've been having mild/dull to modeeate waves of pain in my lower right side. Have mild waves in left too, but much less often. I'll go quite a bi of time without it, then get repeated waves. That's the only sign though. When i mentioned it to doc on fri, they didn't seem concerned.
> Hoping just a cyst or pulle muscle or something- in the same area i'll get really sharp pains when i cough or sneeze sometimes when i'm not pregnant. Never had any sort of diagnosis for any of that though... But google got me worried! Sigh...




mrs.humphreys said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> I think my fear between now and Thursday afternoon (scan time) is ectopic. I've been having mild/dull to modeeate waves of pain in my lower right side. Have mild waves in left too, but much less often. I'll go quite a bi of time without it, then get repeated waves. That's the only sign though. When i mentioned it to doc on fri, they didn't seem concerned.
> Hoping just a cyst or pulle muscle or something- in the same area i'll get really sharp pains when i cough or sneeze sometimes when i'm not pregnant. Never had any sort of diagnosis for any of that though... But google got me worried! Sigh...
> 
> Have you had your appendix out by any chance? Only asking as I've been getting the same pain in my right side since before pregnancy but seems to have got worse since being pregnant, it's not all the time just every now & then, when I mentioned it to the sonographer I had last week (different 1 to the miserable cow I had this week) she couldn't find anything at all that could be causing the pain but she said it could by the scar tissue from my appendix xClick to expand...

Hey ladies! I have had the same problem since before I got pregnant as well. It is a bit weird I do admit, but here is my theory as to what it could be. Apparently right after your egg is released you will have a small cyst that is created (not sure when). This cyst has a purpose! It is harmless (although painful), but it is meant to produce progesterone until your little bean is able to do it on their own. This could explain why we have the the same type of pain before and during pregnancy (part of our normal cycle maybe?). Also, when I was in the ER a few days ago I had the nurse check that side and asked her if everything looked ok health wise. I told her it was a bit painful there sometimes and she did not seem concerned by that at all. When I did finally get to talk to the doctor she also did not even mention anything about it. So I am just assuming for the time being that everything is fine. I know its not a solid answer to our question but it has helped me to get some peace of mind about it lol.


----------



## SCgirl

Never had my appendix out... But glad I'm not the only one feeling it! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Kiwiberry said:


> messica said:
> 
> 
> It was my understanding that UCare *was* medicare? I don't think I had Medicare and any sort of separate policy under UCare too. I certainly never had two cards or anything. It was all under the umbrella of medical assistance in my state. They said I qualified for medicare and asked me to choose a plan.
> 
> I looked up this morning and I do remember reading PMAP on my paperwork after I found this link:
> https://www.ucare.org/HealthPlans/s...es/PrepaidMedicalAssistanceProgram(PMAP).aspx
> 
> 
> Maybe it was two separate plans and my state was just good enough to manage the paperwork for me? Or they lump the two together so providers don't have to mess with accepting both separately? I'm not sure, but I don't remember having two separate sets of paperwork or cards to futz with!
> 
> Medicare is federal for me. I get it because I am disabled. The medicaid comes in to effect from being in the state of NC. It is required for people who have medicare to have medicaid in this state. The reason is because medicare only pays 80% not including deductibles. That is why they give us medicaid to pay the deductibles and the extra 20% that medicare does not pay. The problem with this is, not a lot of places accept them both. I guess its because they are both forms of government insurance so a lot of OBGYN don't want to deal with the hassle. I would get rid of medicare and just use medicaid if I could, but the only way to get rid of medicare is to get rid of all of my disability benefits. I did not get to choose my medicare plan because I was too young and they chose for me (been disabled all my life).
> 
> What we are going to do is just pay out of pocket. I am really lost on any other options I have.Click to expand...


If u want, you could contact an attorney to see what options u have. There are those that specialize in Medicare/ Medicaid and most will give u a free consult. It's amp option if u don't want to pay out of pocket.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Luvspnk31 said:


> If u want, you could contact an attorney to see what options u have. There are those that specialize in Medicare/ Medicaid and most will give u a free consult. It's amp option if u don't want to pay out of pocket.

That is a really great idea. Thanks, I did not know that was an option.


----------



## ttc_lolly

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hey ladies- when does the nausea start? I've had a few episodes where I think if I don't eat soon I'm going to heave, but it's not started properly yet- I'm thinking it'll be another couple of weeks maybe? (I'm only 4 +2). So when did it all start for you?
> 
> Xxx

I never got it with my girls and no sign of it this time either. Hope it stays that way! x



thosevibes said:


> Oh dear, I have lost people's respect and have been called the "wh^^^" word.
> 
> I may be pregnant again so soon after baby but I am in no way that word! And I never asked for their respect lol.
> 
> Accidents happen.
> 
> The amount of hate I'm receiving on that website is ridiculous.

How f'ing rude :growlmad: I guess you will get idiots anywhere and everywhere, especially when you make yourself and something public domain, but that's still so out of order. Take no notice :hugs:



SCgirl said:


> Never had my appendix out... But glad I'm not the only one feeling it! Thanks ladies!

I'm sure it's nothing hun, but definitely bring it up with your doctor again if you are at all concerned. When will you be getting your scan? I only know of a couple of people who have had ectopic so before and they were in excruciating pain with it, especially as the pregnancy progressed. Not sure if that's the norm though but definitely bring it up with your dr and make him take you serially if you're really worried :hugs:


----------



## thosevibes

You ladies are so nice  

I see my midwife today! Hopefully she can tell me something useful lol. I don't know if she'll want an u/s done yet because I'm so early... Maybe but I doubt it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hey ladies- when does the nausea start? I've had a few episodes where I think if I don't eat soon I'm going to heave, but it's not started properly yet- I'm thinking it'll be another couple of weeks maybe? (I'm only 4 +2). So when did it all start for you?
> 
> Xxx

For me it started at EXACTLY six weeks, it's eased at the moment though xxx


----------



## messica

I got a phenomenal phone call just now.....my progesterone and estrogen levels are sky high so I get to stop my suppositories and patches *AND* I've been released to regular OB care by my RE!!!

You have no idea how excited I am, it'll be the first time I don't have to worry about a med schedule (aside from my nightly prenatal and rx folic acid) since MARCH!!!!

So thrilled to feel like a normal human being again, and just be in normal good ol ordinary (albeit high risk but who cares) care!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ajlj1126

Can I jump in here? I just found out I'm pregnant with baby #2 on Wednesday. My first is only 8 months old so this was quite a surprise for my DH & I (especailly since I am [was] a RELIGIOUS pill taker... I NEVER missed a pill!!):haha:
But anyway I think I'm due around the 14th of January, but I'll update it when I get my 1st U/S done. :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy to be x

messica said:


> I got a phenomenal phone call just now.....my progesterone and estrogen levels are sky high so I get to stop my suppositories and patches *AND* I've been released to regular OB care by my RE!!!
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am, it'll be the first time I don't have to worry about a med schedule (aside from my nightly prenatal and rx folic acid) since MARCH!!!!
> 
> So thrilled to feel like a normal human being again, and just be in normal good ol ordinary (albeit high risk but who cares) care!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

That's great news!! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ajlj1126 said:


> Can I jump in here? I just found out I'm pregnant with baby #2 on Wednesday. My first is only 8 months old so this was quite a surprise for my DH & I (especailly since I am [was] a RELIGIOUS pill taker... I NEVER missed a pill!!):haha:
> But anyway I think I'm due around the 14th of January, but I'll update it when I get my 1st U/S done. :cloud9:

Congratulations on your little surprise!! And huge welcome to the group, my friend was a religious pill taker too and has a beautiful three year old now :)


----------



## messica

SCgirl - I felt massive pangs on occasion on my right side. I too thought it had to be a sign of an ectopic but then they also started on the left (less frequently but no less intense). I wondered since we had been so lucky (sarc) all this time if I managed to end up with an ectopic on both sides. No joke, at times they took my breath away and left me doubled over.

My scan last Friday showed no ovarian cycts or ectopics, my ovaries were actually very quiet despite having done a retrieval just last month - but you see how that that did turn out for me :winkwink:


I'm sure everything is fine but do know it's so hard not to worry :hugs:


----------



## thosevibes

ajlj1126 said:


> Can I jump in here? I just found out I'm pregnant with baby #2 on Wednesday. My first is only 8 months old so this was quite a surprise for my DH & I (especailly since I am [was] a RELIGIOUS pill taker... I NEVER missed a pill!!):haha:
> But anyway I think I'm due around the 14th of January, but I'll update it when I get my 1st U/S done. :cloud9:

Welcome! My DD is three months old. Yay for early surprise babies! Lol!


----------



## SCgirl

messica said:


> SCgirl - I felt massive pangs on occasion on my right side. I too thought it had to be a sign of an ectopic but then they also started on the left (less frequently but no less intense). I wondered since we had been so lucky (sarc) all this time if I managed to end up with an ectopic on both sides. No joke, at times they took my breath away and left me doubled over.
> 
> My scan last Friday showed no ovarian cycts or ectopics, my ovaries were actually very quiet despite having done a retrieval just last month - but you see how that that did turn out for me :winkwink:
> 
> 
> I'm sure everything is fine but do know it's so hard not to worry :hugs:


Haha- well what happened for you wouldn't be out of the question for me- I was already ovulating regularly (just super late, so poss not a good egg), and added 5mg letrozole (femara) this cycle... Guess we'll see!


----------



## sunshine85

Nausea def and been throwing up, its in my throat but won't come up. My doc said its good. But its not good when i just ate and it doesnt stay down. I cannot even take my meds because i feel awful


----------



## cheezytrish

messica said:


> I got a phenomenal phone call just now.....my progesterone and estrogen levels are sky high so I get to stop my suppositories and patches *AND* I've been released to regular OB care by my RE!!!
> 
> You have no idea how excited I am, it'll be the first time I don't have to worry about a med schedule (aside from my nightly prenatal and rx folic acid) since MARCH!!!!
> 
> So thrilled to feel like a normal human being again, and just be in normal good ol ordinary (albeit high risk but who cares) care!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats!! that is sooo exciting :):happydance:



thosevibes said:


> Oh dear, I have lost people's respect and have been called the "wh^^^" word.

Uhm....am I the only person who has no idea what a "wh..." is? Plus, to be honest, I don't get it. Why would anyone care if you had babies 2 months apart of 50 years apart. Am I missing something?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I assumed it ended in ore?

Although I agree- no idea why anyone would think that, or would think that it's any of their business!!

You're braver than I am (although I was worried id accidentally fallen pg again when DS was 1 month old which would have made then in the same year at school & I was worried what people would say for the rest of their lives).

Best of luck to you! & ignore nasty things people say- they clearly have nothing better to do!

Xxx


----------



## Seholme

Oh the hormones! Feeling so emotional today ladies! i think ive cried 5 times already!! A little back story: I have a 6 year old daughter from a previous relationship. Me and her father have not been together in years and we've always worked out visits and weekends and all that. He recently got a new girlfriend who has children and now apparently thats all the family he needs. He told me he doesnt want to see my daughter any longer and im struggling with what to tell her every time she asks about him. (tearing up writing this! lol) Shes old enough to realize hes not coming around anymore but not old enough to understand why he doesnt want to pick her up anymore. Thankfully my fiance loves her to death and she loves him and he has stepped right in as a father figure since day one so in the end i know at least she will have someone in her life but its so depressing. I'm not sure if anyone has been or is in a situation like mine but i'd appreciate any advice and support


----------



## SadakoS

Ditto! I am so emotional today, someone at work (they don't know I'm pregnant!) had her 20 week scan today and found out it was a boy and I kept almost bursting into tears!!
And I've been soooo sick, kind of threw up this morning (nothing in my stomach!) and had waves of nausea all day. I hope tomorrow is a non-sicky day...


----------



## MissyX90

5_Year_Plan said:


> Hey ladies- when does the nausea start? I've had a few episodes where I think if I don't eat soon I'm going to heave, but it's not started properly yet- I'm thinking it'll be another couple of weeks maybe? (I'm only 4 +2). So when did it all start for you?
> 
> Xxx

Started 5 weeks 1 day for me now I'm in bed with my basin since


----------



## thosevibes

cheezytrish got it... ore!


UPDATE

Def pregnant! Ultrasound in 3 weeks. 


Progesterone shots starting 16 weeks.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Seholme said:


> Oh the hormones! Feeling so emotional today ladies! i think ive cried 5 times already!! A little back story: I have a 6 year old daughter from a previous relationship. Me and her father have not been together in years and we've always worked out visits and weekends and all that. He recently got a new girlfriend who has children and now apparently thats all the family he needs. He told me he doesnt want to see my daughter any longer and im struggling with what to tell her every time she asks about him. (tearing up writing this! lol) Shes old enough to realize hes not coming around anymore but not old enough to understand why he doesnt want to pick her up anymore. Thankfully my fiance loves her to death and she loves him and he has stepped right in as a father figure since day one so in the end i know at least she will have someone in her life but its so depressing. I'm not sure if anyone has been or is in a situation like mine but i'd appreciate any advice and support

My daughter is 3 and her dad's not bothered with her for ten months now, he makes my blood boil, but like you my little girl has got my partner in her life and he does more for her than her dad ever has. You know what though, in the end it will only be the fathers that lose out, your daughter doesn't need anyone like that in her life,she's got all the love she needs with you Hun. I know it's hard but trust me, things will work out :hugs:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

MissyX90 said:


> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies- when does the nausea start? I've had a few episodes where I think if I don't eat soon I'm going to heave, but it's not started properly yet- I'm thinking it'll be another couple of weeks maybe? (I'm only 4 +2). So when did it all start for you?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Started 5 weeks 1 day for me now I'm in bed with my basin sinceClick to expand...

Thanks for the reply :) sorry you're feeling rough! I'm looking forward to some more symptoms making it feel more real! 

I'll just wait for you to say "told you so!" When I come back cursing those same symptoms I'm so desperate for now! Ha ha ha

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

thosevibes said:


> cheezytrish got it... ore!
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Def pregnant! Ultrasound in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> Progesterone shots starting 16 weeks.

That's what I said!!

Glad it's good news for you.
Love your baby's name btw- beautiful!

I just heard of a baby born early May called Astrid Bellatrix! What an amazing name!! I love beautiful unusual names- actually I love all things name related to be fair!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## thosevibes

5_Year_Plan said:


> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> cheezytrish got it... ore!
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Def pregnant! Ultrasound in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> Progesterone shots starting 16 weeks.
> 
> That's what I said!!
> 
> Glad it's good news for you.
> Love your baby's name btw- beautiful!
> 
> I just heard of a baby born early May called Astrid Bellatrix! What an amazing name!! I love beautiful unusual names- actually I love all things name related to be fair!! Lol
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Lol!

Thanks! I ADORE unusual names. I think all my children will have names relating to nature.


----------



## messica

Seholme said:


> Oh the hormones! Feeling so emotional today ladies! i think ive cried 5 times already!! A little back story: I have a 6 year old daughter from a previous relationship. Me and her father have not been together in years and we've always worked out visits and weekends and all that. He recently got a new girlfriend who has children and now apparently thats all the family he needs. He told me he doesnt want to see my daughter any longer and im struggling with what to tell her every time she asks about him. (tearing up writing this! lol) Shes old enough to realize hes not coming around anymore but not old enough to understand why he doesnt want to pick her up anymore. Thankfully my fiance loves her to death and she loves him and he has stepped right in as a father figure since day one so in the end i know at least she will have someone in her life but its so depressing. I'm not sure if anyone has been or is in a situation like mine but i'd appreciate any advice and support


I'm in a similar situation, except now that my ex husband has his fiancé he's dead set on playing house with the kids after being mia for nearly a year (again). There are many times he would ditch out of their lives completely. Would stop seeing them and even calling. As they got older they stopped asking because they knew why - he's an @**hole plain and simple. When they were younger I simply told them I had no clue what was going on. When he finally thought them worthy of a call again they'd ask him for an explanation and were never satisfied with his excuses. 

I wish with this new girl in the picture that he'd go away forever but he's snipped and she has her own daddy abandonment issues. Seems now they've become obsessed with having them around. She actually pushed him so far and so hard that we ended up revisiting custody (they lost and things stayed exactly the same - judge literally rolled his eyes at "his" new requests after he never even reliably used the time he was already awarded pre new girl in his life). 


I do understand why it makes you sad. When mine were younger that's where it sent me too. Now that they're a bit older it just pisses me off. The constant drama it brings into our lives....I can't wait until they're old enough to petition he courts to stop the ridiculous rollercoaster themselves. I will support them completely and give him the finger in good riddance. 


Odds are this relationship won't stick and he'll be back to pawing at you for time again in no time - and all at the expense of your daughters emotions and your sanity. If he can walk away from his own child he'll undoubtedly walk away from this new fill in family he's got going on right now. Sad, but that's sort of the pattern for these jerks.



I'm so sorry you're left holding the bag. It's just not fair. You and your fiancé need to do your best to fill her life with happy times, experiences and loads of positivity and in the meantime tell her the truth. That you don't have a clue what's going on with him because really as mothers, it truly is impossible to comprehend how anyone could do such a thing :(


----------



## messica

YAY thosevibes!!! :happydance:


----------



## cheezytrish

thosevibes said:


> cheezytrish got it... ore!
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Def pregnant! Ultrasound in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> Progesterone shots starting 16 weeks.

lol, ok, now I feel really naive - I didn't think of that one at all probably because it's SO STUPID - what the heck does that have to do with babies?! Stupid people on the stupid internet:gun: You are awesome! Ignore them.


----------



## Seholme

messica said:


> Seholme said:
> 
> 
> Oh the hormones! Feeling so emotional today ladies! i think ive cried 5 times already!! A little back story: I have a 6 year old daughter from a previous relationship. Me and her father have not been together in years and we've always worked out visits and weekends and all that. He recently got a new girlfriend who has children and now apparently thats all the family he needs. He told me he doesnt want to see my daughter any longer and im struggling with what to tell her every time she asks about him. (tearing up writing this! lol) Shes old enough to realize hes not coming around anymore but not old enough to understand why he doesnt want to pick her up anymore. Thankfully my fiance loves her to death and she loves him and he has stepped right in as a father figure since day one so in the end i know at least she will have someone in her life but its so depressing. I'm not sure if anyone has been or is in a situation like mine but i'd appreciate any advice and support
> 
> 
> I'm in a similar situation, except now that my ex husband has his fiancé he's dead set on playing house with the kids after being mia for nearly a year (again). There are many times he would ditch out of their lives completely. Would stop seeing them and even calling. As they got older they stopped asking because they knew why - he's an @**hole plain and simple. When they were younger I simply told them I had no clue what was going on. When he finally thought them worthy of a call again they'd ask him for an explanation and were never satisfied with his excuses.
> 
> I wish with this new girl in the picture that he'd go away forever but he's snipped and she has her own daddy abandonment issues. Seems now they've become obsessed with having them around. She actually pushed him so far and so hard that we ended up revisiting custody (they lost and things stayed exactly the same - judge literally rolled his eyes at "his" new requests after he never even reliably used the time he was already awarded pre new girl in his life).
> 
> 
> I do understand why it makes you sad. When mine were younger that's where it sent me too. Now that they're a bit older it just pisses me off. The constant drama it brings into our lives....I can't wait until they're old enough to petition he courts to stop the ridiculous rollercoaster themselves. I will support them completely and give him the finger in good riddance.
> 
> 
> Odds are this relationship won't stick and he'll be back to pawing at you for time again in no time - and all at the expense of your daughters emotions and your sanity. If he can walk away from his own child he'll undoubtedly walk away from this new fill in family he's got going on right now. Sad, but that's sort of the pattern for these jerks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you're left holding the bag. It's just not fair. You and your fiancé need to do your best to fill her life with happy times, experiences and loads of positivity and in the meantime tell her the truth. That you don't have a clue what's going on with him because really as mothers, it truly is impossible to comprehend how anyone could do such a thing :(Click to expand...

Thank you. I don't understand how anyone could just walk away without looking back from their children. Since the new girl came around we don't get along at all. I've asked him so many times to not take it out on her because he doesn't like me but he's just turned into this mean and hateful person. I will be glad if he's no longer around I just hate seeing that look on her face when she asks me why he doesn't want to take her anymore. And I'll be grateful when I'm no longer the bad guy. She acts out and gets mad at me because of him


----------



## messica

Seholme said:


> Thank you. I don't understand how anyone could just walk away without looking back from their children. Since the new girl came around we don't get along at all. I've asked him so many times to not take it out on her because he doesn't like me but he's just turned into this mean and hateful person. I will be glad if he's no longer around I just hate seeing that look on her face when she asks me why he doesn't want to take her anymore. And I'll be grateful when I'm no longer the bad guy. She acts out and gets mad at me because of him


I promise that will pass. Don't speak bad about him in front of her and just stay neutral. Tell her you're sorry things are the way they are, but remind her they have nothing to do with you. You're the only one around so she's going to turn to you to vent those feelings. Again, it's not fair, but you're all she's got and she feels safe doing so (it's actually the sign of a great bond that however misplaced, your child knows she can trust you with her emotions knowing they will never push YOU away). Don't expect her to express the same with him, maybe even ever, as that safe bond will never be the same between the two of them as it is between the two of you. 

As she gets older she'll better be able to separate you from him and be more in control of her emotions. In the meantime all you can really do is ride it out and separate yourself from him as much as possible. Remind her he has your phone number. He knows where you live. You wish things were different but you can't make them be different. Tell her you're sorry when she's sad and ask her if there's anything YOU can do to make her feel better about what's going on with HIM. 

Other than that just give it time to evolve. That's about all you can do.


----------



## MissyX90

5_Year_Plan said:


> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies- when does the nausea start? I've had a few episodes where I think if I don't eat soon I'm going to heave, but it's not started properly yet- I'm thinking it'll be another couple of weeks maybe? (I'm only 4 +2). So when did it all start for you?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Started 5 weeks 1 day for me now I'm in bed with my basin sinceClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply :) sorry you're feeling rough! I'm looking forward to some more symptoms making it feel more real!
> 
> I'll just wait for you to say "told you so!" When I come back cursing those same symptoms I'm so desperate for now! Ha ha ha
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

I will lol I was really I'll with my son but it didn't start this early feel bad for my wee boy cause I've been in bed 2 days


----------



## jennie22

Hi I'm pregnant with 3rd baby after two girls and two mc in feb and march this year due 28 jan 2015


----------



## SMandel22

Hey ladies!! I had my first ultrasound today. It was amazing!! We're measuring right on track and the little one has a very strong heartbeat. 147!!

7w4d!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MissyX90

Officially lost 6lb in the past week ... And I was worried about gaining too much weight


----------



## lovepurple90

Hi ladies,
My name is Hannah, I'm 23 and just found out I'm pregnant. My expected due date is Jan 22 2015 and this will be my first baby :)


----------



## thosevibes

lovepurple90 said:


> Hi ladies,
> My name is Hannah, I'm 23 and just found out I'm pregnant. My expected due date is Jan 22 2015 and this will be my first baby :)


Welcome!:D


----------



## Seholme

lovepurple90 said:


> Hi ladies,
> My name is Hannah, I'm 23 and just found out I'm pregnant. My expected due date is Jan 22 2015 and this will be my first baby :)

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## thosevibes

Anyone else feel symptoms real early?
I'm so tired, lightheaded, hungry every few hours, peeing so much, bloated, moody, a bit nauseous. 
I'm only 4 weeks... Midwife says it's all normal because of being 12 weeks pp.


----------



## Seholme

thosevibes said:


> Anyone else feel symptoms real early?
> I'm so tired, lightheaded, hungry every few hours, peeing so much, bloated, moody, a bit nauseous.
> I'm only 4 weeks... Midwife says it's all normal because of being 12 weeks pp.

I feel nauseous here and there already.. But my main symptom is my boobs are sooo sore and they've been like that since before my bfp!


----------



## wildchic

thosevibes said:


> Anyone else feel symptoms real early?
> I'm so tired, lightheaded, hungry every few hours, peeing so much, bloated, moody, a bit nauseous.
> I'm only 4 weeks... Midwife says it's all normal because of being 12 weeks pp.

Ooh me, me!!! I've been craving salty foods! Dh says its all in my head, so who knows? Lol! I've also had the sore boobs which started the day before my bfp. I'm 4w4d


----------



## sethsmummy

wildchic said:


> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel symptoms real early?
> I'm so tired, lightheaded, hungry every few hours, peeing so much, bloated, moody, a bit nauseous.
> I'm only 4 weeks... Midwife says it's all normal because of being 12 weeks pp.
> 
> Ooh me, me!!! I've been craving salty foods! Dh says its all in my head, so who knows? Lol! I've also had the sore boobs which started the day before my bfp. I'm 4w4dClick to expand...

i wanna eat loads of pork scratchings!!


----------



## cheezytrish

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!! I had my first ultrasound today. It was amazing!! We're measuring right on track and the little one has a very strong heartbeat. 147!!
> 
> 7w4d!!

YAY!! Thanks for posting your scan - how exciting!:baby:


----------



## wildchic

SMande122- great news about your scan!!! I can't wait for mine, so excited! Fx for smooth sailing from here onwards!!!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies 
Congratulations and welcome to all the newbies here xx
Ooooo my booking appointment today with the midwife can't wait!! Xx


----------



## wildchic

Good luck with the appointment today mrs.humphreys!!! Please update and let us know how things went!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck with your appt today Mrs! Also, welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Morning everyone.
Welcome to the new ladies :)

Good luck with your appointment mrs humphreys.

Well me and Alex have been ready for a while waiting to go to toddlers. It's lovely here today so we will then go up to my dads and Alex can play in the garden.
Here is Alex ready for his day in the sun 
https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20140521_085720_zps8bbf253b.jpg


----------



## Hanterrii

Anyone else really bloated? feeling huge already, don't remember bloating this much with my lg xx


----------



## FlatShoes

Awww he's gorgeous WelshGirl!

I'm finding it so hard keeping up with my daughters constant demands for playtime when I feel so rough!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hanterrii said:


> Anyone else really bloated? feeling huge already, don't remember bloating this much with my lg xx

Yep me I'm huge, I've just been to drop my son off at my friends house while I go to my appointment & it's a good job I've already told her I'm pregnant because she was like "wow you look massive today!! How long are you gonna try & hide that for?!" I don't think it help that I'm naturally slim so me having a belly only every happens when I'm pregnant x


----------



## Hanterrii

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yep me I'm huge, I've just been to drop my son off at my friends house while I go to my appointment & it's a good job I've already told her I'm pregnant because she was like "wow you look massive today!! How long are you gonna try & hide that for?!" I don't think it help that I'm naturally slim so me having a belly only every happens when I'm pregnant x

I'm exactly the same! I'm only about 5+4 (going by ovulation) and have lots of pregnancy bloat already which I only started to get at 8 weeks with my first, are bumps bigger with second pregnancies?xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yeh I think it's because everything's already abit looser inside, this is my 4th & I've been showing for a good few weeks now, much earlier then with my others, don't think I started showing anything until about 12-14wks with my 1st x


----------



## Nessicle

Could I please join? Im due in January with baby number 3 I think 22 January by my calculations! 

Will be staying Team Yellow this time too which will be weird!


----------



## Nessicle

hugely bloated here too most people I know have guessed already and I'm not even five weeks until tomorrow!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Nessicle said:


> Could I please join? Im due in January with baby number 3 I think 22 January by my calculations!
> 
> Will be staying Team Yellow this time too which will be weird!

Congratulations and welcome to the group hun! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you! :) 

Sat at my desk at work and feeling soooo tired last day in today then 5 days off whoop!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Nessicle said:


> Thank you! :)
> 
> Sat at my desk at work and feeling soooo tired last day in today then 5 days off whoop!

YAY!! That must be so exciting! Any plans for the days off?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Just a quick update for me to let you all know my scan went well! My EDD is spot on and we saw the yolk sac, and our little bean with a flickering & strong heartbeat :cloud9: I'm over the moon!


----------



## Nessicle

well I have a 3 year old and 5 year old so work Monday to Wednesday part time nothing planned really maybe play in the garden if its sunny. Me and OH get married next Saturday so trying to enjoy some chill out time as the weekends are madness preparing ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

ttc_lolly said:


> Just a quick update for me to let you all know my scan went well! My EDD is spot on and we saw the yolk sac, and our little bean with a flickering & strong heartbeat :cloud9: I'm over the moon!

fancy seeing you here hun :wave:


----------



## SCgirl

Glad you got good news ttc_lolly- and that you could see the heartbeat! (Praying we can at 6+1, but that could be a long shot)

Is it odd that I see 6 weeks as a huge milestone b/c I've never gotten into this week before? Haha- It'll probably be like this every week until the end of the first trimester! Hopefully I'll still feel this positive after tomorrow's scan!


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> Just a quick update for me to let you all know my scan went well! My EDD is spot on and we saw the yolk sac, and our little bean with a flickering & strong heartbeat :cloud9: I'm over the moon!

:hugs: congrats hun! Glad to hear you and your little bean are doing great! What was the heartbeat?


----------



## gemgem77

Hi ladies hope your all well. I've not been on much as trying to stay off and just get past the day I miscarried last time. Well I'm 6weeks today and have arranged a scan tomorrow and am now torn as to whether I've done the right thing
What would you do go or not? Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

gemgem77 said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well. I've not been on much as trying to stay off and just get past the day I miscarried last time. Well I'm 6weeks today and have arranged a scan tomorrow and am now torn as to whether I've done the right thing
> What would you do go or not? Xx

Why are you torn about it hun?


----------



## gemgem77

What if they can't see a heartbeat x


----------



## Nessicle

Id wait until 7 weeks hun you wont hardly see anything and perhaps bean will be too small to pick up the hb just yet a week makes a huge difference for foetal development xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

gemgem77 said:


> What if they can't see a heartbeat x

Do not worry hun! If you do not hear a hb then go back in like a week or two to try again. I know easier said than done right? Good side is that if you do hear a hb, you will feel much more at ease.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay my midwife appt went fab!! But I can't believe I don't see her again now until I'm 21wks!!!! I'm sure it was sooner then that last time but in between then ill have my 12wk scan, appt with consultant & my 20wk scan so hopefully it'll keep me busy x


----------



## gemgem77

Have you had an early scan kiwiberry? X


----------



## Kiwiberry

gemgem77 said:


> Have you had an early scan kiwiberry? X

Yes I have, it was not quite as early as you tho. I had an early scan at 7 weeks. The hb was able to be heard and it was 140. They could not tell me much more than that because I was in the ER. My next scan which is the "real" scan will be on May 29th. At around 9+1 for me. If you do not hear the hb do not freak out. Sometimes its just a bit too early to find it. If you do hear the hb, I think it would be really good for you. I know for me it just confirmed everything was ok and made me a lot more at ease.


----------



## gemgem77

Oh no why were you in er? Is all ok? I think I will go along tomorrow as I've made the appointment now and if they can't yet see a hb at least I'll be able to know if all is where it should be x


----------



## Kiwiberry

gemgem77 said:


> Oh no why were you in er? Is all ok? I think I will go along tomorrow as I've made the appointment now and if they can't yet see a hb at least I'll be able to know if all is where it should be x

Oh no worries! I am doing just fine. I had a tiny bit of spotting when i wiped and freaked out. So I went to the ER, and they told me everything was perfectly fine, and that it is normal to have spotting for some woman. I think it is a good idea to go in my opinion. Like you said, even if you do not hear the hb they can still check other things out and assure you that your little bean is doing ok.


----------



## Nessicle

Has anyone experienced popping sensations this early? I know 100% its not the baby way way too early but not felt it before in my other pregnancies could it just be wind was pretty low down and my bloat seems to be higher up. Also wondering if it might be adhesions with having had two prior c sections?


----------



## babytee44

Hi Ladies! Can I be added to Jan. 9th on the main page? 

I go to the reproductive endocrinologist tomorrow to see how my little one is doing! I'm sure it's doing fine based on how sick I'm feeling. I haven't gotten sick yet, but it takes a lot of effort every morning for me to feel like I can/ want to eat. It normally gets better about mid-afternoon and then gets worse right before bed (normally right before I get my dessert!). 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## thosevibes

sethsmummy said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel symptoms real early?
> I'm so tired, lightheaded, hungry every few hours, peeing so much, bloated, moody, a bit nauseous.
> I'm only 4 weeks... Midwife says it's all normal because of being 12 weeks pp.
> 
> Ooh me, me!!! I've been craving salty foods! Dh says its all in my head, so who knows? Lol! I've also had the sore boobs which started the day before my bfp. I'm 4w4dClick to expand...
> 
> i wanna eat loads of pork scratchings!!Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one lol! Today I have been so so tired.


----------



## sunshine85

No energy today and nauseous, even though I haven't eaten anything yet. About to puke!

Besides that, not feeling very preggo today

I know at 6-7 weeks your not showing a belly yet but dammit I want a bump :( hope my lil bean is still beating away in there. I have seen him/her about six times now and heard/seen the hb 3 so hoping it is just my past losses that has me like this. It sucks I cannot enjoy this experience. 

When I am in 2nd tri I feel I might relax more. Hearing hb does nothing for me as I heard it last baby toi and still miscarried...I feel so depressed today ugh... 

Having bad acne outta nowhere hasn't helped either haha


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies! Wow I've missed so much I hope your all doing ok? 

Mrs - I'm glad your mw appointment went good

Lolly - that's fab news from your scan Hun! :happydance:

Welcome to the group all the new ladies and huge congratulations!! <3


----------



## cheezytrish

ttc_lolly said:


> Just a quick update for me to let you all know my scan went well! My EDD is spot on and we saw the yolk sac, and our little bean with a flickering & strong heartbeat :cloud9: I'm over the moon!

Congrats! That's wonderful news :)


RE: bloating...omgosh...my gas-baby is growing! Plus, wore some heels yesterday and I couldn't believe how tight they were. I didn't think your feet were supposed to swell this early on but mine are def. growing.


----------



## Jenna132

Can you add me :) im due 23rd jan! :)


----------



## hopingwaiting

I have been trying since August when i got my iud out. Had a miscarriage in October then found out i had ENDO! I had sugery scheduled for May 16. I luckily canceled in earlier in the month because i couldnt afford it. Well i found out on the 14 i am PREG! so i can happen. Very excited. I am 5 weeks today due Jan 20 2015.


----------



## mjemma

Hi ladies, can I join? I just found out at the weekend and I'm due 24th January. My DS is only 14 months and it took us 2 years to conceive him so this is a bit unexpected but I am very excited and a little nervous!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oooo more newbies congratulations & welcome to you all xx


----------



## SadakoS

Congrats to the newbies!

Glad the appointment went well Mrs, I can't believe you don't see MW again until 21 weeks!

Glad the scan went well Lolly!

I've just booked my early reassurance scan for Sunday, when I'll be "officially" 8 weeks 2 days, but more likely 1 day off 8 weeks. I'm terrified. What if there's nothing there?


----------



## thosevibes

Hope everyone is feeling FAB and pregnant today! Lol. xx



I was in the March 2014 group and they had a closed facebook group. It was pretty lovely. Idk if that's something any of you are interested in but just a suggestion!


----------



## Mummy to be x

SadakoS said:


> Congrats to the newbies!
> 
> Glad the appointment went well Mrs, I can't believe you don't see MW again until 21 weeks!
> 
> Glad the scan went well Lolly!
> 
> I've just booked my early reassurance scan for Sunday, when I'll be "officially" 8 weeks 2 days, but more likely 1 day off 8 weeks. I'm terrified. What if there's nothing there?

This is my fear exactly! I'm sure your going to see a lovely little baby in there :happydance: can't wait for your update!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I don't ever really go on Facebook, I'm on here more if I'm honest x


----------



## momofmany9614

Do you mind if I join? I am due January 6th. But could very well have it at the end of December due to repeat csection.


----------



## Luvspnk31

thosevibes said:


> Hope everyone is feeling FAB and pregnant today! Lol. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the March 2014 group and they had a closed facebook group. It was pretty lovely. Idk if that's something any of you are interested in but just a suggestion!

The Aug group I was in had one too. I suggested it before, but there wasn't much interest. ( which is fine, not complaining, lol) there was only 30 of us when I suggested it, so there might be more interest now. I would be open to it.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Finally caught up! It's been busy in here, again :lol: love it! And lots more newbies too :happydance:



ajlj1126 said:


> Can I jump in here? I just found out I'm pregnant with baby #2 on Wednesday. My first is only 8 months old so this was quite a surprise for my DH & I (especailly since I am [was] a RELIGIOUS pill taker... I NEVER missed a pill!!):haha:
> But anyway I think I'm due around the 14th of January, but I'll update it when I get my 1st U/S done. :cloud9:




jennie22 said:


> Hi I'm pregnant with 3rd baby after two girls and two mc in feb and march this year due 28 jan 2015




lovepurple90 said:


> Hi ladies,
> My name is Hannah, I'm 23 and just found out I'm pregnant. My expected due date is Jan 22 2015 and this will be my first baby :)




Nessicle said:


> Could I please join? Im due in January with baby number 3 I think 22 January by my calculations!
> 
> Will be staying Team Yellow this time too which will be weird!




Jenna132 said:


> Can you add me :) im due 23rd jan! :)




hopingwaiting said:


> I have been trying since August when i got my iud out. Had a miscarriage in October then found out i had ENDO! I had sugery scheduled for May 16. I luckily canceled in earlier in the month because i couldnt afford it. Well i found out on the 14 i am PREG! so i can happen. Very excited. I am 5 weeks today due Jan 20 2015.




mjemma said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I just found out at the weekend and I'm due 24th January. My DS is only 14 months and it took us 2 years to conceive him so this is a bit unexpected but I am very excited and a little nervous!




babytee44 said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I be added to Jan. 9th on the main page?
> 
> I go to the reproductive endocrinologist tomorrow to see how my little one is doing! I'm sure it's doing fine based on how sick I'm feeling. I haven't gotten sick yet, but it takes a lot of effort every morning for me to feel like I can/ want to eat. It normally gets better about mid-afternoon and then gets worse right before bed (normally right before I get my dessert!).
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :)




momofmany9614 said:


> Do you mind if I join? I am due January 6th. But could very well have it at the end of December due to repeat csection.


Welcome to the group ladies and congratulations to you all! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:



SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!! I had my first ultrasound today. It was amazing!! We're measuring right on track and the little one has a very strong heartbeat. 147!!
> 
> 7w4d!!

Awww great news :happydance: and a lovely clear pic too!



Hanterrii said:


> Anyone else really bloated? feeling huge already, don't remember bloating this much with my lg xx

ME! I'm huge, I look about 18w pregnant :wacko: I'm off on holiday in just over 4 weeks too so I'm going to be a little embarrassed how big I'll be then at only just 11weeks :shy:



Nessicle said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update for me to let you all know my scan went well! My EDD is spot on and we saw the yolk sac, and our little bean with a flickering & strong heartbeat :cloud9: I'm over the moon!
> 
> fancy seeing you here hun :wave:Click to expand...

Hellooo :hi: thought I recognised your username! Pregnant around the same time again!



SCgirl said:


> Glad you got good news ttc_lolly- and that you could see the heartbeat! (Praying we can at 6+1, but that could be a long shot)
> 
> Is it odd that I see 6 weeks as a huge milestone b/c I've never gotten into this week before? Haha- It'll probably be like this every week until the end of the first trimester! Hopefully I'll still feel this positive after tomorrow's scan!

Thank you lovely :hugs:

Not odd at all, totally understandable in fact :) yay for your scan tomorrow, looking forward to hear how it went!



Kiwiberry said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update for me to let you all know my scan went well! My EDD is spot on and we saw the yolk sac, and our little bean with a flickering & strong heartbeat :cloud9: I'm over the moon!
> 
> :hugs: congrats hun! Glad to hear you and your little bean are doing great! What was the heartbeat?Click to expand...

Thank you! The sonographer although wasn't rude or mean, rushed through it all really and I wasn't even offered a photo. I understand it was just to check the pregnancy was there and progressing though, so not too upset about it. She didn't tell me the hb either!



gemgem77 said:


> Hi ladies hope your all well. I've not been on much as trying to stay off and just get past the day I miscarried last time. Well I'm 6weeks today and have arranged a scan tomorrow and am now torn as to whether I've done the right thing
> What would you do go or not? Xx

Are you having it done privately? If so, personally, I'd wait a little longer. I saw the hb of my bean today @ 6+3 but I was aware, and the MW's all reiterated how I might not see anything just yet with it being early, so if you could hold off for a week then I would. If it's on the NHS and they don't see a hb they'll probably book you in again for a rescan :flower:



Nessicle said:


> Has anyone experienced popping sensations this early? I know 100% its not the baby way way too early but not felt it before in my other pregnancies could it just be wind was pretty low down and my bloat seems to be higher up. Also wondering if it might be adhesions with having had two prior c sections?

I have but I am unsure if it's just gas! :rofl:



SadakoS said:


> Congrats to the newbies!
> 
> Glad the appointment went well Mrs, I can't believe you don't see MW again until 21 weeks!
> 
> Glad the scan went well Lolly!
> 
> I've just booked my early reassurance scan for Sunday, when I'll be "officially" 8 weeks 2 days, but more likely 1 day off 8 weeks. I'm terrified. What if there's nothing there?

Thanks!

Try to stay positive hun, I'm sure there'll be a bean with a good, strong heartbeat in there waiting to greet you on the screen :)



thosevibes said:


> Hope everyone is feeling FAB and pregnant today! Lol. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the March 2014 group and they had a closed facebook group. It was pretty lovely. Idk if that's something any of you are interested in but just a suggestion!

Someone did mention a FB group before, but I think a lot of the members here either don't have FB or would rather keep their FB accounts separate from BnB :flower: feel free to start one though!


----------



## momofmany9614

I have three fb groups for when I had babies. Nov 07, June 09, and May 11, I think maybe once we know each other better than we could do FB.


----------



## ttc_lolly

momofmany9614 said:


> I have three fb groups for when I had babies. Nov 07, June 09, and May 11, I think maybe once we know each other better than we could do FB.

Wow, just noticed you're expecting baby no 10!? Super mum!!


----------



## sunshine85

ttc_lolly said:


> momofmany9614 said:
> 
> 
> I have three fb groups for when I had babies. Nov 07, June 09, and May 11, I think maybe once we know each other better than we could do FB.
> 
> Wow, just noticed you're expecting baby no 10!? Super mum!!Click to expand...



Wow 10 babies? I am fighting just to bring home one...super awesome


----------



## sunshine85

Btw ladies,

I still have NOT told dh....I am still too paranoid. I know, crazy.

I figured I have an 8 plus week u/s scheduled June 4th. Thinking if I make it that far (which would be a milestone as I have never made it past 7weeks) than I have decided to tell him on Father's Day.


----------



## Mummy to be x

sunshine85 said:


> Btw ladies,
> 
> I still have NOT told dh....I am still too paranoid. I know, crazy.
> 
> I figured I have an 8 plus week u/s scheduled June 4th. Thinking if I make it that far (which would be a milestone as I have never made it past 7weeks) than I have decided to tell him on Father's Day.

Omg your fab how have you managed this huge secret?!?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

sunshine85 said:


> Btw ladies,
> 
> I still have NOT told dh....I am still too paranoid. I know, crazy.
> 
> I figured I have an 8 plus week u/s scheduled June 4th. Thinking if I make it that far (which would be a milestone as I have never made it past 7weeks) than I have decided to tell him on Father's Day.

OMG I thought you'd told him that Tuesday when you said you would! :rofl: how has he not cottoned on!? All your appointments and scans!? And you're symptoms too! You are the queen of mystery :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Btw ladies,
> 
> I still have NOT told dh....I am still too paranoid. I know, crazy.
> 
> I figured I have an 8 plus week u/s scheduled June 4th. Thinking if I make it that far (which would be a milestone as I have never made it past 7weeks) than I have decided to tell him on Father's Day.
> 
> OMG I thought you'd told him that Tuesday when you said you would! :rofl: how has he not cottoned on!? All your appointments and scans!? And you're symptoms too! You are the queen of mystery :haha:Click to expand...

It's like something off a tv show :haha: your a clever lady sunshine!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Me and my boyfrined said we wouldn't tell any one till nearly 20 weeks we are failing at that. Already told a few people. Xxxx


----------



## momofmany9614

sunshine85 said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momofmany9614 said:
> 
> 
> I have three fb groups for when I had babies. Nov 07, June 09, and May 11, I think maybe once we know each other better than we could do FB.
> 
> Wow, just noticed you're expecting baby no 10!? Super mum!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 10 babies? I am fighting just to bring home one...super awesomeClick to expand...

Thanks ladies. I never thought I would have 10 kids. Always saw myself with 3. But my dh wanted many kids.


----------



## momofmany9614

sunshine85 said:


> Btw ladies,
> 
> I still have NOT told dh....I am still too paranoid. I know, crazy.
> 
> I figured I have an 8 plus week u/s scheduled June 4th. Thinking if I make it that far (which would be a milestone as I have never made it past 7weeks) than I have decided to tell him on Father's Day.

Oh my word. I could never go this long without telling dh. I told my dh the 1st night.


----------



## sunshine2014

I did too. I found out in the morning, worked all day an then as soon as he got home I told him! It was so hard lasting that whole day and being so non chalant lol


----------



## cheezytrish

sunshine85 said:


> Btw ladies,
> 
> I still have NOT told dh....I am still too paranoid. I know, crazy.
> 
> I figured I have an 8 plus week u/s scheduled June 4th. Thinking if I make it that far (which would be a milestone as I have never made it past 7weeks) than I have decided to tell him on Father's Day.

lol, I'd never be able to get away with it - not after I broke into tears the other day because my DH looked in the fridge and said "there's nothing to eat" after I'd just went shopping and brought home loads of food. haha...by far the oddest thing I've flipped out about (felt so silly)


----------



## sunshine85

Ladies I am just THAT good :rofl: 

I want to tell him so bad but everything to be is a jinx so I know its silly but I feel more comfortable telling him omce I past my milestone. 

He wonders why I am taking meds and everything and been on all these doc appointments but he is kinda clueless, crazy for a military guy usually they investigate everything.

I am, well was a big drinker and he hasn't even caught onto the fact I am not drinking haha.. 

It is very hard yes, but last two times I told him and few people and I feel it was a bad omen. Too be that excited too soon and buyint baby stuff and celebrating, etc. I don't knock anyone who does it but I choose not to until I am in a safezone. I don't wanna tell people and than god forbid it happens again than have to keep explaining or whatever.

I rsther t be between God and I until I feel safe.


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey ladies. My apologies for being MIA. Hope all is doing well. I was wondering though have any of you ladies been bding with ure oh's?? Me and oh did it last night for the first time since we found out. I enjoyed it but was nervous at the same time smh lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

hopingwaiting said:


> I have been trying since August when i got my iud out. Had a miscarriage in October then found out i had ENDO! I had sugery scheduled for May 16. I luckily canceled in earlier in the month because i couldnt afford it. Well i found out on the 14 i am PREG! so i can happen. Very excited. I am 5 weeks today due Jan 20 2015.

Congrats sweetie!! :hugs: Also welcome to the group! 



mjemma said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I just found out at the weekend and I'm due 24th January. My DS is only 14 months and it took us 2 years to conceive him so this is a bit unexpected but I am very excited and a little nervous!

Of course you can join! Yay congrats!!! :hugs: Welcome to the group as well!! 



SadakoS said:


> Congrats to the newbies!
> 
> Glad the appointment went well Mrs, I can't believe you don't see MW again until 21 weeks!
> 
> Glad the scan went well Lolly!
> 
> I've just booked my early reassurance scan for Sunday, when I'll be "officially" 8 weeks 2 days, but more likely 1 day off 8 weeks. I'm terrified. What if there's nothing there?

I am sure everything is going to be just fine! :hugs:



thosevibes said:


> Hope everyone is feeling FAB and pregnant today! Lol. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the March 2014 group and they had a closed facebook group. It was pretty lovely. Idk if that's something any of you are interested in but just a suggestion!




momofmany9614 said:


> Do you mind if I join? I am due January 6th. But could very well have it at the end of December due to repeat csection.

Ooooh a fb group, that would be interesting! 



sunshine85 said:


> Btw ladies,
> 
> I still have NOT told dh....I am still too paranoid. I know, crazy.
> 
> I figured I have an 8 plus week u/s scheduled June 4th. Thinking if I make it that far (which would be a milestone as I have never made it past 7weeks) than I have decided to tell him on Father's Day.

Oh wow that is a long time to wait! Good luck tho, it will certainly be a wonderful fathers day gift!


----------



## SCgirl

KrissyKris22 said:


> Hey ladies. My apologies for being MIA. Hope all is doing well. I was wondering though have any of you ladies been bding with ure oh's?? Me and oh did it last night for the first time since we found out. I enjoyed it but was nervous at the same time smh lol

We did a good bit at first- now I'm just way too tired for it, poor dh.


----------



## sunshine85

No sex here..too paranoid

I'll buy him some lotion and handi-wipes :rofl:


----------



## Seholme

KrissyKris22 said:


> Hey ladies. My apologies for being MIA. Hope all is doing well. I was wondering though have any of you ladies been bding with ure oh's?? Me and oh did it last night for the first time since we found out. I enjoyed it but was nervous at the same time smh lol

We have a few times since we found out .. No problems over here! ;) haha


----------



## thosevibes

sunshine85 said:


> No sex here..too paranoid
> 
> I'll buy him some lotion and handi-wipes :rofl:

LOL!





- March fb group had almost 50 members. I can start one if people are interested :) Or someone else here can start one! Haha! If not I'll wait until later on and ask again.


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hahahaha u ladies are hilarious. Thanx for the responses :)


----------



## KrissyKris22

SCgirl said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. My apologies for being MIA. Hope all is doing well. I was wondering though have any of you ladies been bding with ure oh's?? Me and oh did it last night for the first time since we found out. I enjoyed it but was nervous at the same time smh lol
> 
> We did a good bit at first- now I'm just way too tired for it, poor dh.Click to expand...


Ya I was exhausted at first but this week I got a burst of energy lol.


----------



## Luvspnk31

KrissyKris22 said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. My apologies for being MIA. Hope all is doing well. I was wondering though have any of you ladies been bding with ure oh's?? Me and oh did it last night for the first time since we found out. I enjoyed it but was nervous at the same time smh lol
> 
> We did a good bit at first- now I'm just way too tired for it, poor dh.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya I was exhausted at first but this week I got a burst of energy lol.Click to expand...

I was sick all last week along with my kiddos, so its been a couple of weeks. This week I've had a bit of a surge, but dh is out of town til Friday!!! It would just figure!!

:)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Omg I couldn't wait that long to tell DH- I told him I was going to test the night before I did, then climbed back into bed with the tests in my hand!! Lol 

I see it as an 'us' thing so we decide who we'll tell etc.

Last time people didn't know & it was harder to sày "I was pregnant but now I'm not" - so I've told my mum already because I want to tell her while it's good news incase it goes wrong again.

Btw welcome to the new ladies- I'm still new myself although been here a few days the thread moves so quickly it's hard to keep up!!

Xxx


----------



## Dawnyybus

No my poor boyfriend has to wait until after 12 weeks I'm to paranoid, he understands, but isn't happy. Xxxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Morning hope everyone is ok and welcome to the new ladies.

I told OH straight away too. There was a faint line so come back downstairs and asked him if he sees it too lol.
With Alex we told the parents over a meal at 7weeks (MIL announced it on FB before any of us and we were going to wait to put it on FB..I was quite peeved!)
Last pregnancy we told my mum dad, sister and her OH just after we found out, then FIL a week or 2 later, wasnt planning on telling MIL until after the scan but we never made it that far. My mum rang her to tell her about the mc.
With this pregnancy I'm dying to tell my mum and dad...OH wants to wait until after the scan at 12wks..I'm going to have to work on him and if I get my way that is all we will tell until we've had the scan.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! Hope you all have had a good day :hugs:
We have only told a handful of people. Some of DH friends (who don't know any of our family members), His mom, My mom. As for the rest of the family, we are waiting till around 12 weeks to tell them as well. Like you ladies, I don't want to have to give bad news right after.


----------



## sethsmummy

Dawnyybus said:


> Me and my boyfrined said we wouldn't tell any one till nearly 20 weeks we are failing at that. Already told a few people. Xxxx

this is what we are doing. DS1 we told everyone straight away and put it on FB.. i got blanked for 6 weeks from my dad, mum wasnt happy and my sister was an evil cow telling to stop calling it a baby coz it would probably die anyway. ds2 i got to 5 weeks and blabbed to my mum and sister.. everyone else found out at 11 weeks (hen night and i had to tell them why i wasnt drinking). This time round only 2 of my friends know and ladies on here. and thats it.. thats all that will know until im 20 weeks (or after my anomoly scan). 

I told DH straight away.. he didnt believe me when i got my first ver very faint bfp.. then he went away for the weekend so i had to tell him without telling him haha so his mother wouldnt overhear.. so i just said yes on the phone lol... he knew i was testing again. 

Welcome to all the new ladies.. congratulations on your :bfp: :D :dust:


----------



## wildchic

Heya Ladies! Hope you are all doing well! I've only told the ladies on BnB and another lady I've been chatting to. Oh & the people at my fertility clinic know! That's it! I'm dying to tell everyone, but so scared of something going wrong! A few weeks ago my sister announced her pregnancy(she was 5 weeks) I cried for days coz she wasn't even trying & it happened for her, but I was struggling. Anyhow, 2 weeks after she announced it, she called me and told me she had a mc and had a d&c that day. I was so devastated for her! I can only imagine the pain she felt. This is the reason why we want to wait! At least until our scan at 7/8 weeks. With my 1st, everyone knew at 6weeks and all went well, but no pregnancy is the same! Oh and I didn't have to tell dh that we were pregnant. I got a call from my fs and he congratulated me over the phone giving me my beta numbers, I was in tears! Dh came to where I was and he just knew! He hugged me and we both shed a few tears! I still get emotional just thinking about that moment and I sometimes look at my chart on ff to see if its real,lol. I still can't believe that we're expecting #2 after so long! #feeling so blessed right now!!!


----------



## sunshine85

These lower backaches are no joke!!

Good morning or afternoon jelly bellies xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

sunshine85 said:


> Ladies I am just THAT good :rofl:
> 
> I want to tell him so bad but everything to be is a jinx so I know its silly but I feel more comfortable telling him omce I past my milestone.
> 
> He wonders why I am taking meds and everything and been on all these doc appointments but he is kinda clueless, crazy for a military guy usually they investigate everything.
> 
> I am, well was a big drinker and he hasn't even caught onto the fact I am not drinking haha..
> 
> It is very hard yes, but last two times I told him and few people and I feel it was a bad omen. Too be that excited too soon and buyint baby stuff and celebrating, etc. I don't knock anyone who does it but I choose not to until I am in a safezone. I don't wanna tell people and than god forbid it happens again than have to keep explaining or whatever.
> 
> I rsther t be between God and I until I feel safe.

That is totally understandable, bless your OH not clicking on yet, but think how excited he's going to be very soon! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good morning ladies!! :hi:

We haven't had sex since our BFP, I'm dying for it though, my goodness I've had so many naughty dreams! :blush: 

My sickness seems to have eased this morning, feeling a little better.

I've got 5 days to go to reach the point of my last mc I'm praying I get past this day, I'm feeling so nervous right now, now that the time is creeping up :cry:

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Good morning ladies!! :hi:
> 
> We haven't had sex since our BFP, I'm dying for it though, my goodness I've had so many naughty dreams! :blush:
> 
> My sickness seems to have eased this morning, feeling a little better.
> 
> I've got 5 days to go to reach the point of my last mc I'm praying I get past this day, I'm feeling so nervous right now, now that the time is creeping up :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today!

I only see good things in your future! :hugs:
As for the sex dreams..... omg..... I have had like 5 different dreams so far that I can remember revolving around sex. I really did not believe it when I read about it as a pregnancy symptom till I started experiencing it lol. I don't tell DH about them because I don't want to tease him lol since I wont do anything right now. :nope:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! :hi:
> 
> We haven't had sex since our BFP, I'm dying for it though, my goodness I've had so many naughty dreams! :blush:
> 
> My sickness seems to have eased this morning, feeling a little better.
> 
> I've got 5 days to go to reach the point of my last mc I'm praying I get past this day, I'm feeling so nervous right now, now that the time is creeping up :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today!
> 
> I only see good things in your future! :hugs:
> As for the sex dreams..... omg..... I have had like 5 different dreams so far that I can remember revolving around sex. I really did not believe it when I read about it as a pregnancy symptom till I started experiencing it lol. I don't tell DH about them because I don't want to tease him lol since I wont do anything right now. :nope:Click to expand...

My OH was awake when i had one this morning! He woke me up and asked if I was ok, my goodness, I was so embarrassed :blush:

I still haven't told him what I was dreaming about though, I'm not sure what he will say. :haha:


----------



## thosevibes

I'm starting to feel sick every now and then. :x
Gross! Nothing to awful bad yet just enough to make me sit down until it passes.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! :hi:
> 
> We haven't had sex since our BFP, I'm dying for it though, my goodness I've had so many naughty dreams! :blush:
> 
> My sickness seems to have eased this morning, feeling a little better.
> 
> I've got 5 days to go to reach the point of my last mc I'm praying I get past this day, I'm feeling so nervous right now, now that the time is creeping up :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today!
> 
> I only see good things in your future! :hugs:
> As for the sex dreams..... omg..... I have had like 5 different dreams so far that I can remember revolving around sex. I really did not believe it when I read about it as a pregnancy symptom till I started experiencing it lol. I don't tell DH about them because I don't want to tease him lol since I wont do anything right now. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> My OH was awake when i had one this morning! He woke me up and asked if I was ok, my goodness, I was so embarrassed :blush:
> 
> I still haven't told him what I was dreaming about though, I'm not sure what he will say. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: if he is at all like my DH, it would probably heat him up lol. That is specifically why I am avoiding it! That must have been soooo embarrassing lol. Good thing is, ever since i got pregnant I have not slept on the bed. It is far too stiff for me even when laying on my left side. So I have been sleeping on the sectional couch. He sleeps on the other side of the couch <3 such a sweetie. 



thosevibes said:


> I'm starting to feel sick every now and then. :x
> Gross! Nothing to awful bad yet just enough to make me sit down until it passes.

Awwwww so sorry to hear you are not feeling well :hugs:.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - that us so sweet of your hubby sleeping on the couch with you!! <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi - that us so sweet of your hubby sleeping on the couch with you!! <3

I know I am on :cloud9:. I know he would rather sleep in the bed too bu the puts up with it just so he can be near me <3. Does your DH do anything super cute like that? I want to hear about it!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi - that us so sweet of your hubby sleeping on the couch with you!! <3
> 
> I know I am on :cloud9:. I know he would rather sleep in the bed too bu the puts up with it just so he can be near me <3. Does your DH do anything super cute like that? I want to hear about it!Click to expand...

Well I don't think he would sleep on the sofa with me :haha: but he does cook tea every night and helps me around the home :) he also makes me breakfast in bed :)


----------



## SMandel22

Good morning/afternoon ladies!!

DH and I blabbed it to the world after our scan on Tuesday. We were 7w4d. Of course we're scared of a possible MC, but quite honestly, after hearing the HB, your risk drops drastically. So even if we waited until 12 weeks, I feel as though we have just as much of a chance of a MC at 8 weeks than we do at 14 weeks. I'd rather enjoy the moment with my friends and family and God forbid something happens, they will all be there to support us. :hugs: I've experienced 2 MC's in my life and I didn't tell anyone I was pregnant before they happened. It was a tough thing to go through alone. 

We also have not BD'd. I'm just not interested and neither is he. We were TTC for 15 cycles and after scheduled sex for so long, it truly became something neither one of us enjoyed anymore. I know the spark will come back...I'm just not rushing it. Besides, I missed quality time with my vibrator. Had to dust that thing off. :haha:

I had my first sex dream last night. Not going to lie, it was pretty awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Afternoon ladies 
Gosh it's been a busy old day, trying to sort the clothes out for camping tomorrow & I'm not sure if it's the hormones or what but it's seriously taking me forever to decide what clothes to pack for us all! Normally I'll just grab bits of everything & think that'll do but today I've found myself thinking "do them colours go?" "Will they be warm enough if it rains?" "What if it's sunny?" Argh I'm driving myself mad it's a good job hubby's at work because I think he'd of divorced me by now haha 
Really hoping I get a signal where we're going, hubby's taking his wireless broadband with us so hopefully we'll have more of a chance, think if I don't get on here for 4 days I'll have about 100 pages to catch up on!!


----------



## thosevibes

I'll be starting a fb group soon. I'm making it secret so the only way to join (or even see the group) is by invite from another member. I can't start the group until I have one person to invite.

I'll wait until someone wants me to invite them! :)

And people can join along through invite if they would like to come along.


Until then, have a fab day <3 How's everyone feeling?


----------



## SCgirl

Super nervous. 7 hours until my first-ever scan...


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl said:


> Super nervous. 7 hours until my first-ever scan...

Best of luck with your scan!!


----------



## thosevibes

SCgirl said:


> Super nervous. 7 hours until my first-ever scan...

Good luck! xx


----------



## sethsmummy

thosevibes said:


> I'll be starting a fb group soon. I'm making it secret so the only way to join (or even see the group) is by invite from another member. I can't start the group until I have one person to invite.
> 
> I'll wait until someone wants me to invite them! :)
> 
> And people can join along through invite if they would like to come along.
> 
> 
> Until then, have a fab day <3 How's everyone feeling?

ill join hun :D ( Tara Louise Rooney-Bell - pic is of my eldest lying on his tummy) 

iv got cramps in my right hand side :S wish they would go away. 



SCgirl said:


> Super nervous. 7 hours until my first-ever scan...

good luck hun xx


----------



## momofmany9614

Good Morning ladies! I hope you are having a glorious day. 

Dh and I haven't dtd since we conceived. He got hurt on the job so he hasn't been able to do much or at least that is what he is saying. He is one not to want to do it much. I do miss it. Good thing for vibrators. LOL. 

I have only told dh, my oldest daughter and a friend that i'm pregnant. I'm not ready to hear all of the negative comments from family.


----------



## Mummy to be x

momofmany9614 said:


> Good Morning ladies! I hope you are having a glorious day.
> 
> Dh and I haven't dtd since we conceived. He got hurt on the job so he hasn't been able to do much or at least that is what he is saying. He is one not to want to do it much. I do miss it. Good thing for vibrators. LOL.
> 
> I have only told dh, my oldest daughter and a friend that i'm pregnant. I'm not ready to hear all of the negative comments from family.

Stuff what anyone else thinks, it's your life and your body, so long as your happy who the hell cares :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

momofmany9614 said:


> Good Morning ladies! I hope you are having a glorious day.
> 
> Dh and I haven't dtd since we conceived. He got hurt on the job so he hasn't been able to do much or at least that is what he is saying. He is one not to want to do it much. I do miss it. Good thing for vibrators. LOL.
> 
> I have only told dh, my oldest daughter and a friend that i'm pregnant. I'm not ready to hear all of the negative comments from family.

omg hun we could be from the same family :haha: thats the exact reason im not saying anything till much later on. But as someone said to me.. who cares.. as long as we love them and are happy stuff what everyone else thinks xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

thosevibes said:


> I'll be starting a fb group soon. I'm making it secret so the only way to join (or even see the group) is by invite from another member. I can't start the group until I have one person to invite.
> 
> I'll wait until someone wants me to invite them! :)
> 
> And people can join along through invite if they would like to come along.
> 
> 
> Until then, have a fab day <3 How's everyone feeling?

I'll be joining Hun Katie Jane humphreys profile pic is of me & my hubby on our wedding day x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

thosevibes said:


> I'll be starting a fb group soon. I'm making it secret so the only way to join (or even see the group) is by invite from another member. I can't start the group until I have one person to invite.
> 
> I'll wait until someone wants me to invite them! :)
> 
> And people can join along through invite if they would like to come along.
> 
> 
> Until then, have a fab day <3 How's everyone feeling?

I'll join :) Name on fb is Ceri Louise Roberts (pic is of Alex in a green Christmas jumper).

Good luck at your scan SCgirl :)


----------



## momofmany9614

Mummy to be x said:


> momofmany9614 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies! I hope you are having a glorious day.
> 
> Dh and I haven't dtd since we conceived. He got hurt on the job so he hasn't been able to do much or at least that is what he is saying. He is one not to want to do it much. I do miss it. Good thing for vibrators. LOL.
> 
> I have only told dh, my oldest daughter and a friend that i'm pregnant. I'm not ready to hear all of the negative comments from family.
> 
> Stuff what anyone else thinks, it's your life and your body, so long as your happy who the hell cares :hugs:Click to expand...

You are right. Its not like they have to take care of them right? That is what I always told people.


----------



## Mummy to be x

momofmany9614 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momofmany9614 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies! I hope you are having a glorious day.
> 
> Dh and I haven't dtd since we conceived. He got hurt on the job so he hasn't been able to do much or at least that is what he is saying. He is one not to want to do it much. I do miss it. Good thing for vibrators. LOL.
> 
> I have only told dh, my oldest daughter and a friend that i'm pregnant. I'm not ready to hear all of the negative comments from family.
> 
> Stuff what anyone else thinks, it's your life and your body, so long as your happy who the hell cares :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You are right. Its not like they have to take care of them right? That is what I always told people.Click to expand...

Exactly. It's your life and your kids, it really angers me when people can't just be happy for other people, what's the big deal?! :flower:


----------



## Luvspnk31

thosevibes said:


> I'll be starting a fb group soon. I'm making it secret so the only way to join (or even see the group) is by invite from another member. I can't start the group until I have one person to invite.
> 
> I'll wait until someone wants me to invite them! :)
> 
> And people can join along through invite if they would like to come along.
> 
> 
> Until then, have a fab day <3 How's everyone feeling?

U can invite me!! Beth Hersey-Leamon


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mummy to be x said:


> Good morning ladies!! :hi:
> 
> We haven't had sex since our BFP, I'm dying for it though, my goodness I've had so many naughty dreams! :blush:
> 
> My sickness seems to have eased this morning, feeling a little better.
> 
> I've got 5 days to go to reach the point of my last mc I'm praying I get past this day, I'm feeling so nervous right now, now that the time is creeping up :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today!

5 days will fly by and your little bean will stay strong and healthy, don't worry hun :hugs:



SMandel22 said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies!!
> 
> DH and I blabbed it to the world after our scan on Tuesday. We were 7w4d. Of course we're scared of a possible MC, but quite honestly, after hearing the HB, your risk drops drastically. So even if we waited until 12 weeks, I feel as though we have just as much of a chance of a MC at 8 weeks than we do at 14 weeks. I'd rather enjoy the moment with my friends and family and God forbid something happens, they will all be there to support us. :hugs: I've experienced 2 MC's in my life and I didn't tell anyone I was pregnant before they happened. It was a tough thing to go through alone.
> 
> We also have not BD'd. I'm just not interested and neither is he. We were TTC for 15 cycles and after scheduled sex for so long, it truly became something neither one of us enjoyed anymore. I know the spark will come back...I'm just not rushing it. Besides, I missed quality time with my vibrator. Had to dust that thing off. :haha:
> 
> I had my first sex dream last night. Not going to lie, it was pretty awesome. :thumbup:

I hear ya on the taking a break from ttc = :sex: we've DTD twice since our bfp, and that'll do me fine for a few more weeks. I have been getting the crazily vivid (and naughty) preggo dreams though :lol: 



SCgirl said:


> Super nervous. 7 hours until my first-ever scan...

It'll be fine hun :hugs: enjoy seeing your bean! Look forward to hearing your update :)



momofmany9614 said:


> Good Morning ladies! I hope you are having a glorious day.
> 
> Dh and I haven't dtd since we conceived. He got hurt on the job so he hasn't been able to do much or at least that is what he is saying. He is one not to want to do it much. I do miss it. Good thing for vibrators. LOL.
> 
> I have only told dh, my oldest daughter and a friend that i'm pregnant. I'm not ready to hear all of the negative comments from family.

Screw what anyone else thinks or says :hugs:

Morning/afternoon/evening ladies :hi: I've just been making a list of things I have coming up over the next few weeks and looks like I'll be quite busy, to time should fly by! I do want to meet my baby ASAP but I also love being pregnant sooooo much, and as this will more than likely be our last baby, I really want to savour every second of this pregnancy. So I feel happy that I'll be busy, but also sad that it'll make time speed past! I have...

* booking in appt with MW on 4th June
* holiday on 21st June
* dating & NT scan on 30th June
* I'll be 16w exactly on 27th July, so booking my gender scan for as close to this date as possible :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think my FB is locked down pretty tight, don't think I'll be searchable x


----------



## thosevibes

ttc_lolly said:


> I think my FB is locked down pretty tight, don't think I'll be searchable x

If you would like to add me I can send you an invite, https://www.facebook.com/ashleighnicholea




I think I've messaged or added everyone who gave me names... If not add me and I'll invite. 
Members of the group can add people too btw! You just need them on your friends list to send an invite.


----------



## momofmany9614

thosevibes said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> I think my FB is locked down pretty tight, don't think I'll be searchable x
> 
> If you would like to add me I can send you an invite, https://www.facebook.com/ashleighnicholea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've messaged or added everyone who gave me names... If not add me and I'll invite.
> Members of the group can add people too btw! You just need them on your friends list to send an invite.Click to expand...

Mine is Roberta Ross Grose


----------



## Mummy to be x

Is everyone leaving to chat on Facebook? :cry:


----------



## thosevibes

Mummy to be x said:


> Is everyone leaving to chat on Facebook? :cry:

no :) Just a fb group to go to too. A lot of times bnb threads get confusing because so many people post. Some people get looked over (not sure if that's happened here or not) so fb is a good place to go if no one is getting replied to... Or just because the fb groups usually get pretty close. Great way to get to know group members better.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

ttc_lolly said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! :hi:
> 
> We haven't had sex since our BFP, I'm dying for it though, my goodness I've had so many naughty dreams! :blush:
> 
> My sickness seems to have eased this morning, feeling a little better.
> 
> I've got 5 days to go to reach the point of my last mc I'm praying I get past this day, I'm feeling so nervous right now, now that the time is creeping up :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today!
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days will fly by and your little bean will stay strong and healthy, don't worry hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon ladies!!
> 
> DH and I blabbed it to the world after our scan on Tuesday. We were 7w4d. Of course we're scared of a possible MC, but quite honestly, after hearing the HB, your risk drops drastically. So even if we waited until 12 weeks, I feel as though we have just as much of a chance of a MC at 8 weeks than we do at 14 weeks. I'd rather enjoy the moment with my friends and family and God forbid something happens, they will all be there to support us. :hugs: I've experienced 2 MC's in my life and I didn't tell anyone I was pregnant before they happened. It was a tough thing to go through alone.
> 
> We also have not BD'd. I'm just not interested and neither is he. We were TTC for 15 cycles and after scheduled sex for so long, it truly became something neither one of us enjoyed anymore. I know the spark will come back...I'm just not rushing it. Besides, I missed quality time with my vibrator. Had to dust that thing off. :haha:
> 
> I had my first sex dream last night. Not going to lie, it was pretty awesome. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya on the taking a break from ttc = :sex: we've DTD twice since our bfp, and that'll do me fine for a few more weeks. I have been getting the crazily vivid (and naughty) preggo dreams though :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Super nervous. 7 hours until my first-ever scan...Click to expand...
> 
> It'll be fine hun :hugs: enjoy seeing your bean! Look forward to hearing your update :)
> 
> 
> 
> momofmany9614 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies! I hope you are having a glorious day.
> 
> Dh and I haven't dtd since we conceived. He got hurt on the job so he hasn't been able to do much or at least that is what he is saying. He is one not to want to do it much. I do miss it. Good thing for vibrators. LOL.
> 
> I have only told dh, my oldest daughter and a friend that i'm pregnant. I'm not ready to hear all of the negative comments from family.Click to expand...
> 
> Screw what anyone else thinks or says :hugs:
> 
> Morning/afternoon/evening ladies :hi: I've just been making a list of things I have coming up over the next few weeks and looks like I'll be quite busy, to time should fly by! I do want to meet my baby ASAP but I also love being pregnant sooooo much, and as this will more than likely be our last baby, I really want to savour every second of this pregnancy. So I feel happy that I'll be busy, but also sad that it'll make time speed past! I have...
> 
> * booking in appt with MW on 4th June
> * holiday on 21st June
> * dating & NT scan on 30th June
> * I'll be 16w exactly on 27th July, so booking my gender scan for as close to this date as possible :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww we've got out dating scan the same day!! 9am for me xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

No way mummy to be, this is the mothership! :lol: I'll probably join the FB group at a later date. I can't be found on there as I'm all private-ed up and I don't like to add people I don't know very well, so maybe once we all get to know each other a bit more I'll be more inclined to :flower:

Awww yay mrs humphreys! I think mines at 9.30! :wohoo: x


----------



## sunshine85

Just back from my scan...got to hear and see the hb!

It was at 128bpm and sounded so fast and beautiful. 

Way to start my weekend. 

The office told me I been in too much but they understand lol I can't go back until June 12th :rofl:

Let's see if I can make it. Fx!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yay sunshine great news, this is def your take home baby :cloud9:


----------



## ttc_lolly

It definitely is! Time to tell hubby yet!? :haha:


----------



## thosevibes

sunshine85, fab news! xx

ttc_lolly, I understand. :)


----------



## jennie22

Anyone else get metal taste in your mouth


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't jennie, but it's quite a common pregnancy symptom! I think it's down to the hormones, especially estrogen. It even has a medical term - dysgeusia! It's nothing to worry about :flower: must be awful though, I hate the taste of metallic things!


----------



## sunshine85

Mummy to be x said:


> Yay sunshine great news, this is def your take home baby :cloud9:

I really hope so lovebug. You always make me smile with your kind words. The doc did tell me to keep doing the progesterone/baby aspirin regimen :) xx



ttc_lolly said:


> It definitely is! Time to tell hubby yet!? :haha:

Lol I am going to tell him on Father's Day...which is a few days after my 10 week checkup. Gonna be hard but I can do it. Never made it outta 7 weeks so fx!!



thosevibes said:


> sunshine85, fab news! xx
> 
> ttc_lolly, I understand. :)

Thanks sweetcheeks xx


----------



## cheezytrish

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi - that us so sweet of your hubby sleeping on the couch with you!! <3
> 
> I know I am on :cloud9:. I know he would rather sleep in the bed too bu the puts up with it just so he can be near me <3. Does your DH do anything super cute like that? I want to hear about it!Click to expand...

That is totally adorable - what a sweetheart! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry sunshine, I had already read you'd said about Father's Day :dohh: blaming that one on baby brain!


----------



## cheezytrish

Those of you who are avoiding DTD - you are seriously missing out!! Doc's say it's safe (except in very specific exceptional circumstances) and all I can say is "oh wow!" You may want to seriously reconsider. *blush*


----------



## Mummy to be x

cheezytrish said:


> Those of you who are avoiding DTD - you are seriously missing out!! Doc's say it's safe (except in very specific exceptional circumstances) and all I can say is "oh wow!" You may want to seriously reconsider. *blush*

I know I did it last pregnancy ;) I'm missing it right now but I'm doing it for my sanity x


----------



## sunshine85

cheezytrish said:


> Those of you who are avoiding DTD - you are seriously missing out!! Doc's say it's safe (except in very specific exceptional circumstances) and all I can say is "oh wow!" You may want to seriously reconsider. *blush*


Not really missing something out as I have a pocket vibrator. :rofl:

I like Mummytobe said I am not doing any intercourse until I am in a safezone. 

Although I might let him hit it from the back sometime ahahahaha tmi I know.


----------



## SMandel22

cheezytrish said:


> Those of you who are avoiding DTD - you are seriously missing out!! Doc's say it's safe (except in very specific exceptional circumstances) and all I can say is "oh wow!" You may want to seriously reconsider. *blush*

Clearly you haven't slept with my husband. :haha: (Totally kidding!!) We're not avoiding it, just not interested in it right now.


----------



## ttc_lolly

SMandel22 said:


> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who are avoiding DTD - you are seriously missing out!! Doc's say it's safe (except in very specific exceptional circumstances) and all I can say is "oh wow!" You may want to seriously reconsider. *blush*
> 
> *
> Clearly you haven't slept with my husband*. :haha: (Totally kidding!!) We're not avoiding it, just not interested in it right now.Click to expand...

Howling with laughter right now!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

sunshine85 said:


> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who are avoiding DTD - you are seriously missing out!! Doc's say it's safe (except in very specific exceptional circumstances) and all I can say is "oh wow!" You may want to seriously reconsider. *blush*
> 
> 
> Not really missing something out as I have a pocket vibrator. :rofl:
> 
> I like Mummytobe said I am not doing any intercourse until I am in a safezone.
> 
> Although I might let him hit it from the back sometime ahahahaha tmi I know.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Mummy to be x

ttc_lolly said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who are avoiding DTD - you are seriously missing out!! Doc's say it's safe (except in very specific exceptional circumstances) and all I can say is "oh wow!" You may want to seriously reconsider. *blush*
> 
> *
> Clearly you haven't slept with my husband*. :haha: (Totally kidding!!) We're not avoiding it, just not interested in it right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Howling with laughter right now!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Hahah!! Oh my god, I needed that giggle today :rofl:


----------



## Dawnyybus

thosevibes said:


> I'll be starting a fb group soon. I'm making it secret so the only way to join (or even see the group) is by invite from another member. I can't start the group until I have one person to invite.
> 
> I'll wait until someone wants me to invite them! :)
> 
> And people can join along through invite if they would like to come along.
> 
> 
> Until then, have a fab day <3 How's everyone feeling?

Ill join Dawn adams me profile pic me and my boyfriend I'm wearing army camo jacket xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all doing well. I went for my scan today at 6w 1d and she said I'm measuring at 5w4d and no heartbeat yet :/ she said everything is where it should be and booked me back in for next week. Not sure how I'm gonna make it to next Thursday. Wish I'd waited now as just given hubby and I something to worry about :( xx


----------



## Hanterrii

Dawnyybus said:


> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> I'll be starting a fb group soon. I'm making it secret so the only way to join (or even see the group) is by invite from another member. I can't start the group until I have one person to invite.
> 
> I'll wait until someone wants me to invite them! :)
> 
> And people can join along through invite if they would like to come along.
> 
> 
> Until then, have a fab day <3 How's everyone feeling?
> 
> Ill join Dawn adams me profile pic me and my boyfriend I'm wearing army camo jacket xxxClick to expand...

Add me please Hannah Teresa meylan profile picture is me oh and my lg on her christening day xx


----------



## sethsmummy

has anyone else experienced pain in the lower left back/side. Iv had it since i did the housework this morning and it wont shift. Iv just taken some pain killers. hoping iv just pulled a muscle or something like that xx


----------



## thosevibes

sethsmummy said:


> has anyone else experienced pain in the lower left back/side. Iv had it since i did the housework this morning and it wont shift. Iv just taken some pain killers. hoping iv just pulled a muscle or something like that xx

Does the pain go down you bum or leg? I had/have sciatica and it sucks, lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

no its literally just in the one place. its a constant pain too. x


----------



## Mummy to be x

gemgem77 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope your all doing well. I went for my scan today at 6w 1d and she said I'm measuring at 5w4d and no heartbeat yet :/ she said everything is where it should be and booked me back in for next week. Not sure how I'm gonna make it to next Thursday. Wish I'd waited now as just given hubby and I something to worry about :( xx

Don't lose hope yet Hun it's still sooo early for a HB. I'm keeping everything crossed for you, next week will soon be here. :hugs:


----------



## thosevibes

You may have just over worked yourself. Take a nice warm bath.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sethsmummy - maybe you've pulled a muscle or something? Try rest up and take it easy for the next few days x


----------



## sethsmummy

thosevibes said:


> You may have just over worked yourself. Take a nice warm bath.




Mummy to be x said:


> Sethsmummy - maybe you've pulled a muscle or something? Try rest up and take it easy for the next few days x

thank you that what i thought too as it was after doing the housework. good excuse for a few days of doing nothing. if dh will do everything that is


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mummy to be x said:


> Sethsmummy - maybe you've pulled a muscle or something? Try rest up and take it easy for the next few days x

thank you that what i thought too as it was after doing the housework. good excuse for a few days of doing nothing. if dh will do everything that is[/QUOTE]

Just play on it a little bit :winkwink:


----------



## gemgem77

Mummy to be x said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope your all doing well. I went for my scan today at 6w 1d and she said I'm measuring at 5w4d and no heartbeat yet :/ she said everything is where it should be and booked me back in for next week. Not sure how I'm gonna make it to next Thursday. Wish I'd waited now as just given hubby and I something to worry about :( xx
> 
> Don't lose hope yet Hun it's still sooo early for a HB. I'm keeping everything crossed for you, next week will soon be here. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I'm so scared I wish I hadn't gone now!! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

gemgem77 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope your all doing well. I went for my scan today at 6w 1d and she said I'm measuring at 5w4d and no heartbeat yet :/ she said everything is where it should be and booked me back in for next week. Not sure how I'm gonna make it to next Thursday. Wish I'd waited now as just given hubby and I something to worry about :( xx
> 
> Don't lose hope yet Hun it's still sooo early for a HB. I'm keeping everything crossed for you, next week will soon be here. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I'm so scared I wish I hadn't gone now!! XClick to expand...

That's the thing about early scans but 5 plus is super early for a HB xx


----------



## thosevibes

gemgem77 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope your all doing well. I went for my scan today at 6w 1d and she said I'm measuring at 5w4d and no heartbeat yet :/ she said everything is where it should be and booked me back in for next week. Not sure how I'm gonna make it to next Thursday. Wish I'd waited now as just given hubby and I something to worry about :( xx
> 
> Don't lose hope yet Hun it's still sooo early for a HB. I'm keeping everything crossed for you, next week will soon be here. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I'm so scared I wish I hadn't gone now!! XClick to expand...

My first pregnancy the hb wasn't seen until 5+6! even that is early. I agree with mummy to be. x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

thosevibes said:


> I'm starting to feel sick every now and then. :x
> Gross! Nothing to awful bad yet just enough to make me sit down until it passes.

Me too! Like a lump in my throat all day, & getting worse leading up to dinner times. I dry heaved first thing in the morning too- second time this pregnancy & I know there will be much more of that!! Lol

I was like "woohoo! New symptoms!" Though lol

Hope you're feeling ok :)

Xxx


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies! I went for my doctors appointment today. Just for blood work and urine sample. SHe left to check it then came back and gave me the Congratulations! I needed to hear that. Now I'm excited :)) I booked my first ultrasound for June 10, so I'll be able to show the little picture to my parents when we announce. 

I tell my mom everything so part of me wants to tell them now. But it would have to be over the phone.... If we wait it can be I'm person. But it feels really weird when we talk, I know I'm hiding something HUGE. 

Anyone else feel like that? Besides you sunshine85 lol, I don't know how you're pulling that one off lol ;)


----------



## SCgirl

The ultrasound actually went well! I thought I was 6+1, but measured 6+0- so close enough for me, but that moves my EDD to Jan. 15. We saw and got to hear the heartbeat! She said it was just a bit low at 108 BPM, but it's so early that they aren't worried by it.

We have another appointment in exactly 2 weeks- will have bloodwork and another ultrasound. Praying this is our take-home baby! We're now in a world of firsts :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

SCgirl said:


> The ultrasound actually went well! I thought I was 6+1, but measured 6+0- so close enough for me, but that moves my EDD to Jan. 15. We saw and got to hear the heartbeat! She said it was just a bit low at 108 BPM, but it's so early that they aren't worried by it.
> 
> We have another appointment in exactly 2 weeks- will have bloodwork and another ultrasound. Praying this is our take-home baby! We're now in a world of firsts :)

Glad your scan went well..cute little picture 
This IS your take home baby


----------



## KrissyKris22

Luvspnk31 said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. My apologies for being MIA. Hope all is doing well. I was wondering though have any of you ladies been bding with ure oh's?? Me and oh did it last night for the first time since we found out. I enjoyed it but was nervous at the same time smh lol
> 
> We did a good bit at first- now I'm just way too tired for it, poor dh.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya I was exhausted at first but this week I got a burst of energy lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I was sick all last week along with my kiddos, so its been a couple of weeks. This week I've had a bit of a surge, but dh is out of town til Friday!!! It would just figure!!
> 
> :)Click to expand...

Urgh that sux. But I'm sure their will be other times lol


----------



## KrissyKris22

SCgirl said:


> The ultrasound actually went well! I thought I was 6+1, but measured 6+0- so close enough for me, but that moves my EDD to Jan. 15. We saw and got to hear the heartbeat! She said it was just a bit low at 108 BPM, but it's so early that they aren't worried by it.
> 
> We have another appointment in exactly 2 weeks- will have bloodwork and another ultrasound. Praying this is our take-home baby! We're now in a world of firsts :)

That's good. So happy things went well hun :)


----------



## ttcbambino#1

Hi, Lolly pointed me in the groups direction! Pretty sure I recognise some of the names in here from the boards over the years, congrats to everyone on your bfp's! 

I'm Sam, 34, and a teeny tiny bit Preggo with number 3! By O I'm due on 31st January so just scraping into the jelly beans!

I already have a DD Liv who is 4 in June and DS Xander who is nearly 15mths. Both are cheeky monkeys and keep me on my toes!

Sickness has kicked in a bit this evening and I am dog tired!


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> The ultrasound actually went well! I thought I was 6+1, but measured 6+0- so close enough for me, but that moves my EDD to Jan. 15. We saw and got to hear the heartbeat! She said it was just a bit low at 108 BPM, but it's so early that they aren't worried by it.
> 
> We have another appointment in exactly 2 weeks- will have bloodwork and another ultrasound. Praying this is our take-home baby! We're now in a world of firsts :)

YAY!! :hugs: I am so glad everything went well for you! 
Sorry ladies, have not had a chance to read back much but I will get to it later.


----------



## sunshine85

gemgem77 said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope your all doing well. I went for my scan today at 6w 1d and she said I'm measuring at 5w4d and no heartbeat yet :/ she said everything is where it should be and booked me back in for next week. Not sure how I'm gonna make it to next Thursday. Wish I'd waited now as just given hubby and I something to worry about :( xx
> 
> Don't lose hope yet Hun it's still sooo early for a HB. I'm keeping everything crossed for you, next week will soon be here. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I'm so scared I wish I hadn't gone now!! XClick to expand...


No losing hope! You are still in this game. I pray things go great at next scan. I have known some people who measured like this and the following week everything was fine. 

Sending you :hugs: relax a bit, easier said than done I know..things will look up for you doll xx &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Luvspnk31

thosevibes said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> I think my FB is locked down pretty tight, don't think I'll be searchable x
> 
> If you would like to add me I can send you an invite, https://www.facebook.com/ashleighnicholea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've messaged or added everyone who gave me names... If not add me and I'll invite.
> Members of the group can add people too btw! You just need them on your friends list to send an invite.Click to expand...

I didn't get an invite???


----------



## Luvspnk31

thosevibes said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> I think my FB is locked down pretty tight, don't think I'll be searchable x
> 
> If you would like to add me I can send you an invite, https://www.facebook.com/ashleighnicholea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've messaged or added everyone who gave me names... If not add me and I'll invite.
> Members of the group can add people too btw! You just need them on your friends list to send an invite.Click to expand...


Sent a request. Beth Hersey-Leamon


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! I would love to join you on fb group. Just as long as it is completely private and won't show up anywhere for people to see! 

https://www.facebook.com/suzanne.nix.33


----------



## ab75

jennie22 said:


> Hi I'm pregnant with 3rd baby after two girls and two mc in feb and march this year due 28 jan 2015

Hi, my girls are called Zoe and Zara too xx


----------



## ab75

Wow you ladies can chat. Been away for a week and had almost 70 pages to read!!! 
Welcome to all the newer ladies, congratulations on all the scans and sorry for any losses.
afm, very nauseous at times and sore boobs. Mw on tues xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Welcome new ladies! Hope everyone is well today :)

Ab75 - how was your holiday :)


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I think the sickness is starting to kick in now. Yesterday while drinking some sunny delight, it didnt taste the same to me and felt a lump in my throat while drinking it and felt sick before bed. When I woke this morning I felt sooo sick but not like I was going to actually be sick!

I put 2lbs on this week after going away at the weekend so going to try and be super healthy this week.

Ab75, I dread going away next month for a week then haha. Hope you had a lovely week.


----------



## ab75

My hol was good thanks, was nice to get some sun and the girls loved it. So much to catch up on here tho lol xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ladies I've gone a bit crazy this morning something feels not right I'm worrying like a mad woman I've been in tears, I've gone and booked a scan for 3.15pm it's gonna cost me fifty pounds but I NEED to know what's going on in there :cry: for some reason I don't have a good feeling but if it is bad news I'd rather no now.

I know this sounds mad but I feel I have to do this :( OH thinks I'm been silly I swear I could punch him one he doesn't get it! Agh, sorry for the rant ladies x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Ladies I've gone a bit crazy this morning something feels not right I'm worrying like a mad woman I've been in tears, I've gone and booked a scan for 3.15pm it's gonna cost me fifty pounds but I NEED to know what's going on in there :cry: for some reason I don't have a good feeling but if it is bad news I'd rather no now.
> 
> I know this sounds mad but I feel I have to do this :( OH thinks I'm been silly I swear I could punch him one he doesn't get it! Agh, sorry for the rant ladies x

Sorry you are feeling that way :hugs:. What feels different to you?


----------



## SMandel22

Mummy to be x said:


> Ladies I've gone a bit crazy this morning something feels not right I'm worrying like a mad woman I've been in tears, I've gone and booked a scan for 3.15pm it's gonna cost me fifty pounds but I NEED to know what's going on in there :cry: for some reason I don't have a good feeling but if it is bad news I'd rather no now.
> 
> I know this sounds mad but I feel I have to do this :( OH thinks I'm been silly I swear I could punch him one he doesn't get it! Agh, sorry for the rant ladies x

I'm sorry you're having a bad feeling, but I'm sure everything will be just fine. :hugs:


----------



## Pix

Mummy to be x said:


> Ladies I've gone a bit crazy this morning something feels not right I'm worrying like a mad woman I've been in tears, I've gone and booked a scan for 3.15pm it's gonna cost me fifty pounds but I NEED to know what's going on in there :cry: for some reason I don't have a good feeling but if it is bad news I'd rather no now.
> 
> I know this sounds mad but I feel I have to do this :( OH thinks I'm been silly I swear I could punch him one he doesn't get it! Agh, sorry for the rant ladies x

I hope all is well. Sending prayers out. 

For that matter I hope everyone is well

I've been horribly sick. It comes in waves but when it does it kicks my a$$. I've never been so sick with a baby. :-/

Do you start a fb group!?? Was the link posted?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I've gone a bit crazy this morning something feels not right I'm worrying like a mad woman I've been in tears, I've gone and booked a scan for 3.15pm it's gonna cost me fifty pounds but I NEED to know what's going on in there :cry: for some reason I don't have a good feeling but if it is bad news I'd rather no now.
> 
> I know this sounds mad but I feel I have to do this :( OH thinks I'm been silly I swear I could punch him one he doesn't get it! Agh, sorry for the rant ladies x
> 
> Sorry you are feeling that way :hugs:. What feels different to you?Click to expand...

Kiwi I don't really know to be honest I think it's because I'm so close now to when I lost my last baby, I just need to know if this ones ok :( I don't know if that makes sense to you x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Try and think positive mummy to be! Easier said than done I know. X


----------



## sethsmummy

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I've gone a bit crazy this morning something feels not right I'm worrying like a mad woman I've been in tears, I've gone and booked a scan for 3.15pm it's gonna cost me fifty pounds but I NEED to know what's going on in there :cry: for some reason I don't have a good feeling but if it is bad news I'd rather no now.
> 
> I know this sounds mad but I feel I have to do this :( OH thinks I'm been silly I swear I could punch him one he doesn't get it! Agh, sorry for the rant ladies x
> 
> Sorry you are feeling that way :hugs:. What feels different to you?Click to expand...
> 
> Kiwi I don't really know to be honest I think it's because I'm so close now to when I lost my last baby, I just need to know if this ones ok :( I don't know if that makes sense to you xClick to expand...

I hope everything turns out ok hun :hugs: It must be very very hard being close to the point you'v lost a previous pregnancy I can only imagine how much worry you must have. You need to do whatever it takes to calm your mind :hugs: xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I've gone a bit crazy this morning something feels not right I'm worrying like a mad woman I've been in tears, I've gone and booked a scan for 3.15pm it's gonna cost me fifty pounds but I NEED to know what's going on in there :cry: for some reason I don't have a good feeling but if it is bad news I'd rather no now.
> 
> I know this sounds mad but I feel I have to do this :( OH thinks I'm been silly I swear I could punch him one he doesn't get it! Agh, sorry for the rant ladies x
> 
> Sorry you are feeling that way :hugs:. What feels different to you?Click to expand...
> 
> Kiwi I don't really know to be honest I think it's because I'm so close now to when I lost my last baby, I just need to know if this ones ok :( I don't know if that makes sense to you xClick to expand...

I hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## miriam

Mummy to be x said:


> Ladies I've gone a bit crazy this morning something feels not right I'm worrying like a mad woman I've been in tears, I've gone and booked a scan for 3.15pm it's gonna cost me fifty pounds but I NEED to know what's going on in there :cry: for some reason I don't have a good feeling but if it is bad news I'd rather no now.
> 
> I know this sounds mad but I feel I have to do this :( OH thinks I'm been silly I swear I could punch him one he doesn't get it! Agh, sorry for the rant ladies x

Don't wo hun everything will b ok. I ll pray for u :hugs:


----------



## miriam

Hello ladies I would love to join u all lovely ladies. I am 4 weeks pregnant and due on 29 January. So far no symptoms other than waves of nausea n light headed.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)


----------



## wifey2013

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)

So happy it went well! Congrats!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)


I'm glad everything was okay :flower:


----------



## SMandel22

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)

Yay!!! I hear HB's above 150 mean a boy!! :happydance:


----------



## Catmat

Hi, I am late and would love to join this forum! It's so good to read other moms concerns and symptoms. I am 38 yrs old pregnant with my third. I am due January 20, 2015. So far everything has been great :)

A big congratulations to everyone else and wishing a healthy and happy 9 months to all :)


----------



## thosevibes

I'm having troubles with my internet and won't be on a whole lot. I might get it back between a week and a month. I'll still be around though 
My phone won't open bnb, it closes it a lot.


----------



## sethsmummy

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)

so happy for you hun!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies I'm so relieved but the scanning place was awful, the staff were so rude. Definitely won't be going there again. 

Even though I'm now due in December I'm not leaving the jelly beans ;)

Oh and I will upload some pics soon ladies xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)

So glad everything is alright  positive thoughts from now on


----------



## Mummy to be x

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)
> 
> So glad everything is alright  positive thoughts from now onClick to expand...

Yeah most definitely, I bet I will still be worrying ;)


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Mummy to be x said:


> Thanks ladies I'm so relieved but the scanning place was awful, the staff were so rude. Definitely won't be going there again.
> 
> Even though I'm now due in December I'm not leaving the jelly beans ;)
> 
> Oh and I will upload some pics soon ladies xx

What is it with rude staff? I mean why be in such a profession if you're just going to be rude to people when they need the reassurance! ugh!
I was going to say don't be leaving us :) you may still have a January jellybean.



Mummy to be x said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)
> 
> So glad everything is alright  positive thoughts from now on Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah most definitely, I bet I will still be worrying ;)Click to expand...

yeah I'll probably still worry after I've had my 12week scan, us women can't help but worry regardless.


----------



## Mummy to be x

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I'm so relieved but the scanning place was awful, the staff were so rude. Definitely won't be going there again.
> 
> Even though I'm now due in December I'm not leaving the jelly beans ;)
> 
> Oh and I will upload some pics soon ladies xx
> 
> What is it with rude staff? I mean why be in such a profession if you're just going to be rude to people when they need the reassurance! ugh!
> I was going to say don't be leaving us :) you may still have a January jellybean.
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)Click to expand...
> 
> So glad everything is alright  positive thoughts from now on Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah most definitely, I bet I will still be worrying ;)Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I'll probably still worry after I've had my 12week scan, us women can't help but worry regardless.Click to expand...

I know it doesn't make sense, don't do the job if your not going to enjoy it!

Yeah your right I could have a jellybean because my daughter was two weeks late so I'm expecting the same with this one lol x


----------



## KrissyKris22

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)

That's really good news hun :)


----------



## Dawnyybus

Had my first midwife appt today, and they booked my scan for 30th June, it seems so far away. I want a Doppler for now to listen to the HB... What's the earliest you can hear realistically 8 weeks?? 

Hope everyone is okiee today. 

Xxxx


----------



## hopeful2012

Ugh. I don't feel good today, super nauseated, stomach upset, headache, chills, etc. Gonna try to take a nap. I just got home from a two day conference and my sister will be here in about five hours! 
Hope everyone else is feeling good!
My first doctor's appointment is Wednesday- blood work,visit, and a scan.
I have a Doppler but haven't been able to hear anything yet, but I'm only 7 weeks


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)

Hello ladies! Good morning!! 

:hugs: yay!!! That makes me so happy. I am so glad you and your little bean are doing great!! <3.


----------



## SCgirl

after yesterday's ultrasound, our bean has gotten the nickname "rice baby", since it looked like a grain of rice... but then someone pointed out sounds like it could be a bit racist. sigh. at least it'll only last 2 weeks until the next scan- then it'll probably be alien or gummy bear...

Also- we're very traditional as far as names go... we've had a boy named picked out since we were dating 5+ years ago. We had no clue for a girl's name even when I got my BFP (which means it'll probably be a girl haha). If it's a boy, it'll be John Richard (last 3 generations of DH's family have been (biblical name) Richard, so he was set on that- we chose the first after my father since it fit well.) We're leaning toward Hannah Grace if it's a girl, but that's still pretty up in the air. If this pregnancy works out, and it's a girl, we still have ~30-something weeks to choose something. But for the moment- "rice baby" or "bean"

Anyone else thinking about / chosen names yet? How do you refer to your little bean?


----------



## Mummy to be x

I call mine little bean :haha: we can't choose a boys name I'm finding it so hard :( for girls we like Isabella and Ruby, but we aren't one hundred percent sure yet x


----------



## 0203

DH calls ours tadpole, I have pointed out that it's look less like a tadpole now but it's kind of stuck. As for real names we have had Matilda Ellen and Oscar Stuart chosen for the last 4 years. Both middle names are family names.


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 said:


> DH calls ours tadpole, I have pointed out that it's look less like a tadpole now but it's kind of stuck. As for real names we have had Matilda Ellen and Oscar Stuart chosen for the last 4 years. Both middle names are family names.

My niece is called Matilda :)


----------



## Shilo

I am not sure how much you all will remember what was going on with me. I thought I was having a miscarriage but these last few weeks have been crazy. For those of you that have been following along with my low HCG saga and being in limbo, I have a thread where I've been doing updates. I don't want to clog up this post with them so if anyone wants to follow along to see the outcome I thought I'd post it.

I posted an update today that is even more confusing. Hopefully we will have solid answers soon and I can hopefully rejoin you all.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...carriage-now-hcg-rising-anyone-else-have.html


----------



## mrsstrezy

I will join the FB group! Nicole Strzyzewski is the name. I haven't been feeling up to posting much. Morning sickness has kicked in within the past week. Still haven't thrown up yet, but nausea has become more frequent and I have so many food aversions its ridiculous. I feel sick even looking at or thinking about some foods! Smells are bothering me so bad. Anyone else? I think I'm gonna be a hermit soon...lol. No desire to go out and do anything because I don't want to deal with being around foods.

congrats to the ladies who have had early scans and been able to see their beans! I have mine on Wednesday:)


----------



## Kiwiberry

:sleep: time for a nap ladies! 

Shilo, I went ahead and tagged your thread. Looking forward to your updates! 
mrsstrezy, I can't wait to hear how your scan goes next week!!


----------



## Seholme

Hello ladies! How is everyone doing? Feeling a bit nauseous today and sooo tired! Can't wait for bed tonight! Need some advice! Tomorrow is my sisters bachelorette party and since no one knows I'm pregnant how do I go about not drinking without looking suspicious?! I was hoping to just carry around the same drink all night and hope she doesn't notice .. So not looking forward to this!


----------



## SCgirl

wish i had good advice for you. :shrug: all i have is an awkward story. 
i was briefly pregnant this past holiday season and at a NYE party was literally the only person not drinking (and i usually do). everyone took notice but pretended not to, and it was almost worse 'cause I'd walk into the room or be in the next room hearing them talking about me and speculating, but they'd just stop talking when i walked in (ah, drunk males). one friend actually asked in private, and that was the only person i told at the event. the others just upset me. it's possible i was being unreasonable, but hey- pregnancy hormones will do that to you! (and it stinks to be the sober one!):haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

say your on antibiotics hun.

we have our names chosen.. Mia Ann (anne is mils first name and my mums middle name is Ann) .. weve had that chosen since 2012. or Rohan Thomas (Thomas is fil's middle name). atm i call baby splodge :haha:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Since trying to get pregnant with Alex we have loved the name Imogen (middle name possibly myfanwy after my nanna) and we like Ryan for a boy.
We haven't nicknamed this baby yet to be honest, Alex was mr fidget when we knew he was a boy as he never kept still apart from at night. My last pregnancy we called him/her squiglet.

I need a bit of a moan ladies. My OH went out for a couple drinks with a friend last night and said he wouldnt be home late so I waited up for him as he didn't have a key, well he got home at 12.20. So then I go to bed and just half an hour ago after me and Alex woke, Alex goes to wake OH (I'm trying to get Alex to sleep in his bed all night so at the minute I'm sleeping in his room) and OH says to me "can you give me a bit longer to sleep" I went to bed at the same time as him! Granted he gets up at 6 in the morning for work but he doesn't have to deal with Alex in the night when he wakes up, just once I would like him to take Alex downstairs and give him some breakfast so I can just have an extra half an hour to an hour. I don't even lie in when Alex is at my mums. I never even go out because Alex just won't sleep for OH, and OH isn't patient enough to try half the time (he has PTSD and doesn't handle stress so well) but arghhhhh...next week he can get up with Alex as I feel so pooped this morning.

Sorry ladies, didn't mean to go on!


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> Since trying to get pregnant with Alex we have loved the name Imogen (middle name possibly myfanwy after my nanna) and we like Ryan for a boy.
> We haven't nicknamed this baby yet to be honest, Alex was mr fidget when we knew he was a boy as he never kept still apart from at night. My last pregnancy we called him/her squiglet.
> 
> I need a bit of a moan ladies. My OH went out for a couple drinks with a friend last night and said he wouldnt be home late so I waited up for him as he didn't have a key, well he got home at 12.20. So then I go to bed and just half an hour ago after me and Alex woke, Alex goes to wake OH (I'm trying to get Alex to sleep in his bed all night so at the minute I'm sleeping in his room) and OH says to me "can you give me a bit longer to sleep" I went to bed at the same time as him! Granted he gets up at 6 in the morning for work but he doesn't have to deal with Alex in the night when he wakes up, just once I would like him to take Alex downstairs and give him some breakfast so I can just have an extra half an hour to an hour. I don't even lie in when Alex is at my mums. I never even go out because Alex just won't sleep for OH, and OH isn't patient enough to try half the time (he has PTSD and doesn't handle stress so well) but arghhhhh...next week he can get up with Alex as I feel so pooped this morning.
> 
> Sorry ladies, didn't mean to go on!

id have said.. erm yeah if you give me a lie in tomorrow! I hate how men think they deserve an extra sleep in when we goto bed at the same time and deal with the kids. :dohh:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

sethsmummy said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> Since trying to get pregnant with Alex we have loved the name Imogen (middle name possibly myfanwy after my nanna) and we like Ryan for a boy.
> We haven't nicknamed this baby yet to be honest, Alex was mr fidget when we knew he was a boy as he never kept still apart from at night. My last pregnancy we called him/her squiglet.
> 
> I need a bit of a moan ladies. My OH went out for a couple drinks with a friend last night and said he wouldnt be home late so I waited up for him as he didn't have a key, well he got home at 12.20. So then I go to bed and just half an hour ago after me and Alex woke, Alex goes to wake OH (I'm trying to get Alex to sleep in his bed all night so at the minute I'm sleeping in his room) and OH says to me "can you give me a bit longer to sleep" I went to bed at the same time as him! Granted he gets up at 6 in the morning for work but he doesn't have to deal with Alex in the night when he wakes up, just once I would like him to take Alex downstairs and give him some breakfast so I can just have an extra half an hour to an hour. I don't even lie in when Alex is at my mums. I never even go out because Alex just won't sleep for OH, and OH isn't patient enough to try half the time (he has PTSD and doesn't handle stress so well) but arghhhhh...next week he can get up with Alex as I feel so pooped this morning.
> 
> Sorry ladies, didn't mean to go on!
> 
> id have said.. erm yeah if you give me a lie in tomorrow! I hate how men think they deserve an extra sleep in when we goto bed at the same time and deal with the kids. :dohh:Click to expand...

I would of but Alex is at my mums tonight, I will still be up by 8am no doubt.


----------



## sethsmummy

urg boo! make sure he gives you a lie in at some point hun! my DH will be lucky if im not super grouchy by the end of the day.. been up since 3am with the boys :doh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

SCgirl said:


> The ultrasound actually went well! I thought I was 6+1, but measured 6+0- so close enough for me, but that moves my EDD to Jan. 15. We saw and got to hear the heartbeat! She said it was just a bit low at 108 BPM, but it's so early that they aren't worried by it.
> 
> We have another appointment in exactly 2 weeks- will have bloodwork and another ultrasound. Praying this is our take-home baby! We're now in a world of firsts :)

Yaaaahhh :happydance: so glad all was well at the scan :) I wouldn't worry about the day difference in EDD right now as measurements aren't as accurate as they will be at your 12w scan. Sounds like you're spot on for what you had expected :thumbup:



ttcbambino#1 said:


> Hi, Lolly pointed me in the groups direction! Pretty sure I recognise some of the names in here from the boards over the years, congrats to everyone on your bfp's!
> 
> I'm Sam, 34, and a teeny tiny bit Preggo with number 3! By O I'm due on 31st January so just scraping into the jelly beans!
> 
> I already have a DD Liv who is 4 in June and DS Xander who is nearly 15mths. Both are cheeky monkeys and keep me on my toes!
> 
> Sickness has kicked in a bit this evening and I am dog tired!

Sam :wohoo::yipee::dance: welcome to group bump buddy! :hugs:



miriam said:


> Hello ladies I would love to join u all lovely ladies. I am 4 weeks pregnant and due on 29 January. So far no symptoms other than waves of nausea n light headed.

Welcome and congrats hun! :happydance:



Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)

Yaaaay fantastic news!! So happy for you :hugs: 



Catmat said:


> Hi, I am late and would love to join this forum! It's so good to read other moms concerns and symptoms. I am 38 yrs old pregnant with my third. I am due January 20, 2015. So far everything has been great :)
> 
> A big congratulations to everyone else and wishing a healthy and happy 9 months to all :)

Welcome and congrats! :yipee:



Dawnyybus said:


> Had my first midwife appt today, and they booked my scan for 30th June, it seems so far away. I want a Doppler for now to listen to the HB... What's the earliest you can hear realistically 8 weeks??
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee today.
> 
> Xxxx

Your scan date is the same as mine, and mrs humphreys too! 

Depends what Doppler you get? The angel sounds are good but I couldn't find DD1's hb until I was around 14w, and slightly earlier with DD2 as my uterus had risen earlier with it being a second pregnancy. The sonoline ones I hear amazing things about though (they're what midwives and drs use) and you should be able to pick up baby earlier with one of those :thumbup:



Shilo said:


> I am not sure how much you all will remember what was going on with me. I thought I was having a miscarriage but these last few weeks have been crazy. For those of you that have been following along with my low HCG saga and being in limbo, I have a thread where I've been doing updates. I don't want to clog up this post with them so if anyone wants to follow along to see the outcome I thought I'd post it.
> 
> I posted an update today that is even more confusing. Hopefully we will have solid answers soon and I can hopefully rejoin you all.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...carriage-now-hcg-rising-anyone-else-have.html

Shilo you're not clogging up our thread don't be silly :hugs: you're very much apart of this group. Will come over and have a read of your thread soon x



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are all well.
> 
> Since trying to get pregnant with Alex we have loved the name Imogen (middle name possibly myfanwy after my nanna) and we like Ryan for a boy.
> We haven't nicknamed this baby yet to be honest, Alex was mr fidget when we knew he was a boy as he never kept still apart from at night. My last pregnancy we called him/her squiglet.
> 
> I need a bit of a moan ladies. My OH went out for a couple drinks with a friend last night and said he wouldnt be home late so I waited up for him as he didn't have a key, well he got home at 12.20. So then I go to bed and just half an hour ago after me and Alex woke, Alex goes to wake OH (I'm trying to get Alex to sleep in his bed all night so at the minute I'm sleeping in his room) and OH says to me "can you give me a bit longer to sleep" I went to bed at the same time as him! Granted he gets up at 6 in the morning for work but he doesn't have to deal with Alex in the night when he wakes up, just once I would like him to take Alex downstairs and give him some breakfast so I can just have an extra half an hour to an hour. I don't even lie in when Alex is at my mums. I never even go out because Alex just won't sleep for OH, and OH isn't patient enough to try half the time (he has PTSD and doesn't handle stress so well) but arghhhhh...next week he can get up with Alex as I feel so pooped this morning.
> 
> Sorry ladies, didn't mean to go on!

Arghhhh men!! :grr:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Welsh girl I totally see why your pissed off Hun, I would be too. I'd go up and pour water over his head and drag Him out of bed :rofl: no, but on a serious note he really should be helping you while your pregnant, especially at this stage when we're just so tired and feeling crappy. Men eh?! X


----------



## sethsmummy

is it me or do all men just think being pregnant is easy as pie?? wish we could swap for a week lol xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

They do. Well my OH isn't too bad but I think labour broke him :rofl: he also saw me crying a few times at the crack of dawn because it felt like my hips and pelvis were crumbling into thousands of tiny pieces and I couldn't sleep. Remind me why I was so desperate to be pregnant again!? :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I used to have really insomnia towards the end and when I couldn't sleep I'd end up storming round the house crying because my OH got to sleep and I didn't :rofl: 

Then there's the severe heartburn, leg cramps, sciatica oh the list goes on:coffee:
Men have got it so easy :thumbup:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)

Yay!! Excellent news, bet you're so relieved! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Men don't get it, I find myself screaming in OHs face sometimes telling him how shit I feel because he doesn't seem to get it. If definitely love to swap for a week ;)


----------



## ttc_lolly

No way could they handle it!! They are definitely the weaker sex ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Totally agree! ;)


----------



## Moment_of_Zen

Hi everyone! Got my BFP this week! According to FF I'm due Jan 25th. I am 28 and DH is 32. This is my first pregnancy. DH and I tried for four cycles and couldn't believe it when we saw the pink line! Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## miriam

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies. I've had my scan and measuring 4 days ahead at 8 week 3 days, which is the exact gestation that my baby's hb stopped in my last pregnancy so I'm so releived. I'm due 30th December and baby has a strong hb of 167 bpm :)

Glad everything went well for u:flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Moment_of_Zen said:


> Hi everyone! Got my BFP this week! According to FF I'm due Jan 25th. I am 28 and DH is 32. This is my first pregnancy. DH and I tried for four cycles and couldn't believe it when we saw the pink line! Looking forward to getting to know everyone.

Welcome to the group and huge congratulations xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Moment_of_Zen said:


> Hi everyone! Got my BFP this week! According to FF I'm due Jan 25th. I am 28 and DH is 32. This is my first pregnancy. DH and I tried for four cycles and couldn't believe it when we saw the pink line! Looking forward to getting to know everyone.

 Congratulations:flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Moment_of_Zen said:


> Hi everyone! Got my BFP this week! According to FF I'm due Jan 25th. I am 28 and DH is 32. This is my first pregnancy. DH and I tried for four cycles and couldn't believe it when we saw the pink line! Looking forward to getting to know everyone.

Welcome to the group sweetie!! :hugs: Also, big BIG congrats on your :bfp:! 



ttc_lolly said:


> No way could they handle it!! They are definitely the weaker sex ;)

LOL so true :rofl:

We also have a facebook group if anyone is interested in joining. I am not sure who is admin tho, but I think we have around 7 ladies from this thread there already! It is private, I know that for sure otherwise I would not have joined hehe!


----------



## SCgirl

Ugh. I can't stop randomly crying. I'm so sad and angry and i don't know why... aside from hormones and my apartment is a complete wreck but i've been far too tired to do anything about it and the progesterone that i have to take for 7 more weeks makes me super dizzy so i'm even less likely to do anything about it. ugh. i also hate being irrational, and that's making me even more upset... this sucks.

I had a several waves of nausea yesterday morning/afternoon, but never actually threw up. it was horrible- thankfully none today. it is annoying waking up several times a night to boob pain because i roll into a sleep position that puts the slightest amount of pressure on them...

sorry- had to rant. dh just smiles and says it'll all be worth it. that doesn't help. ah, hormones...


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> Ugh. I can't stop randomly crying. I'm so sad and angry and i don't know why... aside from hormones and my apartment is a complete wreck but i've been far too tired to do anything about it and the progesterone that i have to take for 7 more weeks makes me super dizzy so i'm even less likely to do anything about it. ugh. i also hate being irrational, and that's making me even more upset... this sucks.
> 
> I had a several waves of nausea yesterday morning/afternoon, but never actually threw up. it was horrible- thankfully none today. it is annoying waking up several times a night to boob pain because i roll into a sleep position that puts the slightest amount of pressure on them...
> 
> sorry- had to rant. dh just smiles and says it'll all be worth it. that doesn't help. ah, hormones...

Sounds like me this morning :hissy:. I really hate the nausea and I don't know what to do about it. I don't want to use any of those drops I have because the sugar makes me feel even worse :(.


----------



## hopeful2012

I'll join the Facebook page- marci tanton osborne


----------



## ttc_lolly

Moment_of_Zen said:


> Hi everyone! Got my BFP this week! According to FF I'm due Jan 25th. I am 28 and DH is 32. This is my first pregnancy. DH and I tried for four cycles and couldn't believe it when we saw the pink line! Looking forward to getting to know everyone.

Welcome & congrats! :happydance:



SCgirl said:


> Ugh. I can't stop randomly crying. I'm so sad and angry and i don't know why... aside from hormones and my apartment is a complete wreck but i've been far too tired to do anything about it and the progesterone that i have to take for 7 more weeks makes me super dizzy so i'm even less likely to do anything about it. ugh. i also hate being irrational, and that's making me even more upset... this sucks.
> 
> I had a several waves of nausea yesterday morning/afternoon, but never actually threw up. it was horrible- thankfully none today. it is annoying waking up several times a night to boob pain because i roll into a sleep position that puts the slightest amount of pressure on them...
> 
> sorry- had to rant. dh just smiles and says it'll all be worth it. that doesn't help. ah, hormones...

Rant away :hugs: sounds a lot like me today too, I'd had a few little cries already by 7am! 

Hope the nausea eases and the sore boobs go away soon :flower: have you tried one of those travel sickness bracelets? Apparently they're really got for morning sickness too x


----------



## Dawnyybus

SCgirl said:


> Ugh. I can't stop randomly crying. I'm so sad and angry and i don't know why... aside from hormones and my apartment is a complete wreck but i've been far too tired to do anything about it and the progesterone that i have to take for 7 more weeks makes me super dizzy so i'm even less likely to do anything about it. ugh. i also hate being irrational, and that's making me even more upset... this sucks.
> 
> I had a several waves of nausea yesterday morning/afternoon, but never actually threw up. it was horrible- thankfully none today. it is annoying waking up several times a night to boob pain because i roll into a sleep position that puts the slightest amount of pressure on them...
> 
> sorry- had to rant. dh just smiles and says it'll all be worth it. that doesn't help. ah, hormones...

My hosue is a total pit at the minute, as I have no time to do anything about it at the minute, and my boyfriend keeps complaint yet he has been home half the time... Why don't you do some tidying?? 

Have been naughty and went and looked at prams today, I have wanted a track one for years the same on which is so nice and then today I saw a really nice beep one and now I'm confused.... I want to start buying stuff... Lol 

Hope everyone is okiee day. Xxxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Same here and my son has literally just tipped 2 boxes of toys all over his bedroom floor, ripped the bedding off his bed and chucked his teddies everywhere. I have pretty much my whole kitchen to wash up but when my hands go near water I get blisters on my hands so I try not to do it every day and it still isn't done:growlmad:

And breathe :coffee:


----------



## ttc_lolly

My house has been a tip for several days now! It's not filthy, just very untidy :wacko: these small people are not helping!


----------



## Mummy to be x

My house is a shit hole, seriously! And OH us been a lazy git, I refuse to do it I'm pregnant and sick ;) so if he won't do it, then it's staying a massive tip. :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I wish I could attach a photo of my sons room. You can't see the floor! lol


----------



## lady1985

Hello all! After having our son in October 2013, I'm here again!

After having 2 years fertility treatment to get DS1 we caught naturally 7 months postpartum, well this wasn't planned but we are welcoming number 2! I can't believe we are having another so bloody soon!!

I had between a year and two years to conceive again, but tbh I had convinced myself that miracle one would be all. Let's hope all goes well!

I've had waves of nausea a few times, lightheaded a little and dull headaches.

Pic1 is from Tuesday 3 days late

Pic2 is from today 6 days late!!
 



Attached Files:







20th May 3 days.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6









24th May 7 days.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Moment_of_Zen said:


> Hi everyone! Got my BFP this week! According to FF I'm due Jan 25th. I am 28 and DH is 32. This is my first pregnancy. DH and I tried for four cycles and couldn't believe it when we saw the pink line! Looking forward to getting to know everyone.

Yay someone else due on the same day as me! :)

Hi :)

Xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

lady1985, congrats hun and welcome to the group! :hugs:


----------



## lady1985

Thank you!

Oh i'm due 25th Jan too! well according to LMP xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Congratulations and welcome to the group!! :)


----------



## Dawnyybus

Congrats =]


----------



## Luvspnk31

Congrats new ladies and welcome!!!!! 


Anyone having an issue with nausea only after eating? I've been really gaggy, but not too nauseous until I eat something. Doesn't seem to matter what it is. Just wondered if anyone else was having the same thing.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Luvspnk31 said:


> Congrats new ladies and welcome!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyone having an issue with nausea only after eating? I've been really gaggy, but not too nauseous until I eat something. Doesn't seem to matter what it is. Just wondered if anyone else was having the same thing.

I was having a little bit of both earlier. The normal nausea, and then the nausea when I would eat something. What I did was try and sleep it away, I know everyone doesn't have that luxury. When I was able to finally eat something, I ate really light. Had a salad for dinner.

To whomever owns the Facebook group, there are a couple of ppl in this thread who still need an invite!! You might have to go back and find them though in the other pages.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Morning, welcome to the new ladies and congrats :)

Wasn't on last night, me and OH went to Frankie and Bennies, and then to the cinema to watch Bad Neighbours, the film was quite good actually but can't believe how expensive it is at the cinema now! When we got home we watched twilight: breaking dawn part 1(god I love the twilight saga, especially Edward Cullen lol). 

Had some drama off the MIL last night but can't say what incase it gets read by someone in the family. Let's just say she pissed me and OH off big time by her ungratefulness!!! 

So I'm up early considering we didn't get to sleep until after 1am. I can't sleep any longer, my nose is all runny (if I don't have enough sleep it always seems as though I have a cold in the morning!) Going to do some housework..you ladies have reminded me I need to dust lol.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sounds like a great night welsh mummy! I've not been to the cinema for ages! Frankie and Benny's though, yummy!!

Sorry you had a rough time with mil :hugs: I'm also doing housework today, I've a load of washing to do the house is just a shit hole :rofl:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning/evening ladies :hi:

7 weeks today for me! Time seems to be flying by :happydance: off to the in laws for dinner today, we might tell them whilst we are visiting. Neither of us are ready yet, but DD1 knows and she keeps blabbing to people :rofl: so not sure if we tell them first or let her tell them about her baby bro AND sis (she keeps referring to them as 2 separate babies when I explain it could be a brother or sister!) in mummy's tummy :haha: not sure they'd appreciate the latter!



lady1985 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Oh i'm due 25th Jan too! well according to LMP xx

Welcome and congrats! :yipee:



Kiwiberry said:


> I was having a little bit of both earlier. The normal nausea, and then the nausea when I would eat something. What I did was try and sleep it away, I know everyone doesn't have that luxury. When I was able to finally eat something, I ate really light. Had a salad for dinner.
> 
> To whomever owns the Facebook group, there are a couple of ppl in this thread who still need an invite!! You might have to go back and find them though in the other pages.

I think it's thosevibes, fairly certain she said a few pages back that she's without internet for a few days. I thought she'd set it up so current members can invite new members?



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Morning, welcome to the new ladies and congrats :)
> 
> Wasn't on last night, me and OH went to Frankie and Bennies, and then to the cinema to watch Bad Neighbours, the film was quite good actually but can't believe how expensive it is at the cinema now! When we got home we watched twilight: breaking dawn part 1(god I love the twilight saga, especially Edward Cullen lol).
> 
> Had some drama off the MIL last night but can't say what incase it gets read by someone in the family. Let's just say she pissed me and OH off big time by her ungratefulness!!!
> 
> So I'm up early considering we didn't get to sleep until after 1am. I can't sleep any longer, my nose is all runny (if I don't have enough sleep it always seems as though I have a cold in the morning!) Going to do some housework..you ladies have reminded me I need to dust lol.

Uh oh :grr: sorry mil pi$$ed you guys off. Glad you had a nice evening though! A 9am lie in sounds good to me! I have insomnia at the moment, doesn't matter what time I go to bed I keep waking up at 4-5am and it's killing me :brat:


----------



## lady1985

Ladies, I'm experiencing some sickly feeling during and after eating, is that what's mean by morning sickness? With DS1 I no symptoms at all lol! I could have been on the 'pregnant and I didn't know it program' well even though the bump from 6 months gave it away! hehe

I'm super excited already! I know I shouldn't be but can't help myself weeeeee! lol Is it January yet!! Mind you, I'm very nervous to look after a newborn and a 15 month old OMG i'm going grey thinking about it!!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

ttc_lolly said:


> I think it's thosevibes, fairly certain she said a few pages back that she's without internet for a few days. I thought she'd set it up so current members can invite new members?

I tried to invite people to the group but it was all grayed out when I would type their name. Maybe I am doing it wrong lol. If she did give member permissions, maybe one of the other ladies knows how to invite to the group!


----------



## 0203

I'd like to be added to the group when possible.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lolly - that is soooo cute what your daughters saying, god bless her. Could you change my due date on the front page too please? :) x

Lady - that sure sounds like morning sickness to me :) try eating little and often x


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, 7 weeks today!! I feel constantly nauseous, but more so at night, never felt this bad with the girls so I'm thinking this little nugget is a boy lol xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Has anyone been asking family what they predict it to be? DH's mom already blabbed to her brother lol so now he knows! 

Me: Girl
DH: Girl
MiL: Undecided
Uncle: Boy
Friend #1: Boy


----------



## Mummy to be x

My sister thinks I'm having another girl, I hope she's right ;)


----------



## 0203

A lot of my family are hoping for a girl, my grandmother has 7 great grandsons no great granddaughters but I think it'll be another boy for the family


----------



## Drama queen85

Happy Sunday jelly beans!!! Ment to be cleaning the house but have No Energy!!! Grrr still quite new to this site and can't seem to create a signature. I'm a bit of a technophobe !! Some of you have the lovely signature with ur jellybeans progression and the jellybean link. I don't seem to be able to do this. Is it because I'm trying on my iphone??


----------



## Mummy to be x

Copy and paste this link into your signature 

[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2167365-january-jellybeans-2015-a.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/Januaryjellybeans2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

But remove the 4 *


----------



## kellyrae

Hiya Everyone :) 

I will be due January 29th ish but will be having a section 2 weeks early so here for around the 14th of Jan......this will be baby #3.....can't wait :flower:


----------



## Kiwiberry

kellyrae said:


> Hiya Everyone :)
> 
> I will be due January 29th ish but will be having a section 2 weeks early so here for around the 14th of Jan......this will be baby #3.....can't wait :flower:

Congratulations and welcome to the group! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy to be x

kellyrae said:


> Hiya Everyone :)
> 
> I will be due January 29th ish but will be having a section 2 weeks early so here for around the 14th of Jan......this will be baby #3.....can't wait :flower:

Congratulations Hun welcome to the group xx


----------



## shareema

Hi guys, please take me off the list, 1st miscarriage for me at just under 6 weeks. Good luck to all of you and listen to your body.


----------



## sethsmummy

shareema said:


> Hi guys, please take me off the list, 1st miscarriage for me at just under 6 weeks. Good luck to all of you and listen to your body.

so so sorry hun :hugs: 

Welcome to the new ladies :dust: 

i can give it a go adding people.. but i cant look back through as on my phone so can people put theirs names?? ill give it a shot? It might be a case of you have to be friends to add someone 


i get the nausea all the time.. it does get a lot worse after eating. The pains in my side have died down and moved to the other side now :haha: Iv got cramps under my section scar too :( everything must be moving about in there x

EDIT: YOU NEED TO BE FRIENDS WITH A GROUP MEMBER TO BE ADDED TO THE FACEBOOK GROUP SO ANYONE WHO WANTS ADDED CAN YOU PLEASE DO A SEARCH FOR TARA LOUISE ROONEY-BELLAND ADD ME AS A FRIEND AND I WILL ADD YOU TO THE GROUP :flower: My profile pic is of ds2 on a merry go round xx


----------



## 0203

Sorry for your loss shareema

I have added you on Facebook sethsmummy


----------



## Kiwiberry

shareema said:


> Hi guys, please take me off the list, 1st miscarriage for me at just under 6 weeks. Good luck to all of you and listen to your body.

So sorry to hear this hun :hugs:.


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 said:


> Sorry for your loss shareema
> 
> I have added you on Facebook sethsmummy

added you hun :D xx


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies! I always have such a hard time keeping up. I think is like to be in the Facebook group, can anyone see it though? Like people on my list? I have a love/hate with Facebook but it's definitely easier for me to keep track of than this. As long as no one can see I joined it, then I'm in :)

I see nausea has shown up for some of your lovelies. I do hope you're finding little tricks that help. My friend said peppermint and ginger tea both worked for her. I'm only at 5.5 weeks so I expect it to be arriving shortly. My husband is a Doctor so I have been driving him absolutely bonkers with all of my q's, good thing he's patient haha.


----------



## sethsmummy

sunshine2014 said:


> Hey ladies! I always have such a hard time keeping up. I think is like to be in the Facebook group, can anyone see it though? Like people on my list? I have a love/hate with Facebook but it's definitely easier for me to keep track of than this. As long as no one can see I joined it, then I'm in :)
> 
> I see nausea has shown up for some of your lovelies. I do hope you're finding little tricks that help. My friend said peppermint and ginger tea both worked for her. I'm only at 5.5 weeks so I expect it to be arriving shortly. My husband is a Doctor so I have been driving him absolutely bonkers with all of my q's, good thing he's patient haha.

nobody can see it hun, it was set as a secret group otherwise i wouldnt be in it either :) only those in the group can see whos a member and whats been posted.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Sethsmummy, I have just friend requested you on fb to be added into the group.

I feel like I have the worlds worst hangover at the moment. Nothing seems to help, boo.


----------



## Mummy to be x

shareema said:


> Hi guys, please take me off the list, 1st miscarriage for me at just under 6 weeks. Good luck to all of you and listen to your body.

I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## emma33

Hi ladies!! 
in Emma in 36 and due baby no5 on roughly January 24th :) im booked in for a reassurance scan on Friday ill be 5+ 6 , this is due to a previous ectopic pregnancy, 
I used this site alot with my last pregnancy, Rocco is now 2 , my other children are teenagers!! (15, 17, 18) xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

sethsmummy said:


> shareema said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, please take me off the list, 1st miscarriage for me at just under 6 weeks. Good luck to all of you and listen to your body.
> 
> so so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :dust:
> 
> i can give it a go adding people.. but i cant look back through as on my phone so can people put theirs names?? ill give it a shot? It might be a case of you have to be friends to add someone
> 
> 
> i get the nausea all the time.. it does get a lot worse after eating. The pains in my side have died down and moved to the other side now :haha: Iv got cramps under my section scar too :( everything must be moving about in there x
> 
> EDIT: YOU NEED TO BE FRIENDS WITH A GROUP MEMBER TO BE ADDED TO THE FACEBOOK GROUP SO ANYONE WHO WANTS ADDED CAN YOU PLEASE DO A SEARCH FOR TARA LOUISE ROONEY-BELLAND ADD ME AS A FRIEND AND I WILL ADD YOU TO THE GROUP :flower: My profile pic is of ds2 on a merry go round xxClick to expand...

added you


----------



## Kiwiberry

emma33 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> in Emma in 36 and due baby no5 on roughly January 24th :) im booked in for a reassurance scan on Friday ill be 5+ 6 , this is due to a previous ectopic pregnancy,
> I used this site alot with my last pregnancy, Rocco is now 2 , my other children are teenagers!! (15, 17, 18) xx

Congrats and welcome to the group!


----------



## SadakoS

I had my scan this afternoon! It was absolutely amazing, saw and heard the little heartbeat and was told it measured 8 weeks, which is pretty bob on.
Here are a couple of pics!

The little long triangle thing to the left is the baby
https://i.imgur.com/KJaCzdS.jpg?1

And here is a print of of the soundwave things from when we heard the heartbeat
https://i.imgur.com/2ygFrVi.jpg?1

:happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sadakos, those look amazing!! Congrats on having your scan! :hugs:


----------



## lady1985

For those mummies who have had a c-section - I will deffo be having another section, I was advised not to try for a natural labour also I will have to due to only having DS1 7 months ago! Question is will my section be scheduled ahead of due date?


----------



## lady1985

lovely scan Sadako!


----------



## sethsmummy

lady1985 said:


> For those mummies who have had a c-section - I will deffo be having another section, I was advised not to try for a natural labour also I will have to due to only having DS1 7 months ago! Question is will my section be scheduled ahead of due date?

It should be Hun. Mine was booked at 32 weeks xx


----------



## lady1985

sethsmummy said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> For those mummies who have had a c-section - I will deffo be having another section, I was advised not to try for a natural labour also I will have to due to only having DS1 7 months ago! Question is will my section be scheduled ahead of due date?
> 
> It should be Hun. Mine was booked at 32 weeks xxClick to expand...

32 weeks? wow that's early I was thinking like 37-38?!


----------



## miriam

SadakoS said:


> I had my scan this afternoon! It was absolutely amazing, saw and heard the little heartbeat and was told it measured 8 weeks, which is pretty bob on.
> Here are a couple of pics!
> 
> The little long triangle thing to the left is the baby
> https://i.imgur.com/KJaCzdS.jpg?1
> 
> And here is a print of of the soundwave things from when we heard the heartbeat
> https://i.imgur.com/2ygFrVi.jpg?1
> 
> :happydance:

Lovely pics hun :happydance:


----------



## Godsgal09

Hi ladies. I'm Ivery, I am 22 and married. I am due on January 13.
This will be our first bean :D


----------



## Godsgal09

SadakoS said:


> I had my scan this afternoon! It was absolutely amazing, saw and heard the little heartbeat and was told it measured 8 weeks, which is pretty bob on.
> Here are a couple of pics!
> 
> The little long triangle thing to the left is the baby
> https://i.imgur.com/KJaCzdS.jpg?1
> 
> And here is a print of of the soundwave things from when we heard the heartbeat
> https://i.imgur.com/2ygFrVi.jpg?1
> 
> :happydance:


Congrats :D Love the pics


----------



## hopeful2012

I want French fries! Lol! It starts again as that's all I ate with DD


----------



## jennie22

I want Mexican cheese and crackers then a subway then ice cream can't decide lol


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey ladies. Hope ure having a good weekend :). Hows everyone doing?? I'm doing good but jus becoming very picky with food. I dont eat alot of food that I used to eat and some foods make me sick jus to look at urghh here it goes lol. I'm ready for 1st trimester to be ova lol


----------



## SCgirl

Have y'all thought about when you'll be announcing? In the last 2 weeks, 3 people I know have announced on facebook that they're expecting, ranging from 7 1/2 - 9 weeks.

I was very public about my previous losses (it helped me, and i was amazed by the support and thanks i got for being open about it, and how common it really is!), but it's always been an "I was pregnant" thing, and never a happy "I'm pregnant"... we're debating if we're going to after our 8 week scan (depending if it's ok) or if we're going to wait for the 12 week appt, which doesn't have a scan. We assumed we'd do it if we made it to 8, but the closer we get, I'm not quite sure... but at the same time I want people to know...


----------



## mrs.b23

I am in the same predicament as far as knowing when to announce it. I think you should do it whenever you feel that it's right. As for me and my hubby, we are thinking we will announce at eight weeks. Whatever decision you make, congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Godsgal09 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm Ivery, I am 22 and married. I am due on January 13.
> This will be our first bean :D

Congratulations and welcome to the group!!! :hugs:



KrissyKris22 said:


> Hey ladies. Hope ure having a good weekend :). Hows everyone doing?? I'm doing good but jus becoming very picky with food. I dont eat alot of food that I used to eat and some foods make me sick jus to look at urghh here it goes lol. I'm ready for 1st trimester to be ova lol

I was always picky with food.  I have an eating disorder called "Avoidant/Restrictive Food Intake Disorder". It is basically an extreme picky eater but more serious, something you can't really cure. At least to me it certainly feels like it. So since DH has already known about this and has gotten used to it, it makes the transition so easy lol! 

I am making sure I take prenatal vitamins for this very reason. I know I do not get nearly enough vitamins that I need. 



SCgirl said:


> Have y'all thought about when you'll be announcing? In the last 2 weeks, 3 people I know have announced on facebook that they're expecting, ranging from 7 1/2 - 9 weeks.
> 
> I was very public about my previous losses (it helped me, and i was amazed by the support and thanks i got for being open about it, and how common it really is!), but it's always been an "I was pregnant" thing, and never a happy "I'm pregnant"... we're debating if we're going to after our 8 week scan (depending if it's ok) or if we're going to wait for the 12 week appt, which doesn't have a scan. We assumed we'd do it if we made it to 8, but the closer we get, I'm not quite sure... but at the same time I want people to know...

I have told a handful of people. DH has told some of his co-workers. i am really starting to get upset about some of the replies though. It seems like whenever he mentions he is going to have a baby people start automatically saying "how hard" its going to be and all the negatives. It's like they assume we lived our whole lives under a rock and we don't know whats headed for us. I almost want to cry now because of this. I am so happy to be having a baby and all people want to do is point out all the bad. I really don't know what to do without feeling like an ass. I flipped out on someone earlier about it. What do you think I should do ladies?


----------



## sethsmummy

lady1985 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> For those mummies who have had a c-section - I will deffo be having another section, I was advised not to try for a natural labour also I will have to due to only having DS1 7 months ago! Question is will my section be scheduled ahead of due date?
> 
> It should be Hun. Mine was booked at 32 weeks xxClick to expand...
> 
> 32 weeks? wow that's early I was thinking like 37-38?!Click to expand...

i had my section at 38+5 so leaving it till 38 weeks would have been a bit late :haha: if you pester them early enough they will book it a bit earlier ;) I first asked about my section at 16 weeks. 

kiwi - sorry some people are being rather insensitive :hugs:

blurgh i feel so :sick: I know i am going to be sick physically at some point this morning :( Is anyone else having any problems with diarrhea? iv had it since i got my :bfp: and its just slowly getting worse.. as soon as i feel i need i have to run or ill end up having an accident and if i try hold it i get the most horrific stomach pains :dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - sorry that people are reacting that way Hun, ignore the negativity seriously :hugs:

I think we're waiting till the twelve week scan to announce, we've just had a scan at 8 plus 3 but I'm still nervous, my mum and sisters know were pregnant but that's it. My scan is the 16th June so it's not too far away :)

Hope everyone is ok today :)


----------



## ab75

I want to announce it after 12week scan by sending moonpig cards to grandparents. I feel awful today, really nauseous and zero energy. Mw tomorrow xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ab75 - that's such a good idea. Hope you start to feel better soon Hun x


----------



## 0203

We were going to wait until the 12 week scan but my family are so excited they keep asking permission to tell auntie so and so and the great grandparents to be. This is the first grandchild for all so everyone is so excited.

I am really really wanting a packet of ready salted crisps! Trying to distract myself until I can go out and buy some!


----------



## ab75

Thanks mummy, hoping its all good signs lol. Just wish I had some energy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmm ready salted crisps, I have lots of those In the cupboard I might have a packet :haha:

I've no energy either, and the weather is beautiful today I really need to get myself sorted and head out, sure it will feel much better if I do x


----------



## ab75

Lol I just had ready salted french fries(walkers) xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmm I love French fries, and there low calorie, bonus ;)


----------



## Dawnyybus

Me and my boyfriend weren't planning on telling anyone until 12 weeks but because I've been quite sick we had to tell my work and his mum, my mum and our house mate.

I'm quite a big drinker and smoker (stopped as soon as I found out I was having bub) but I went out last night and they noticed I wasn't smoking, passed off I just quit (only half convincingly) luckily I was driving so couldn't drink but would normally have one glass of wine, that was also noticed then they started speculating... 
We have a big family and friends event in 5 weeks a few days before my 12 weeks scan, and we are trying to work out for the best, because if we don't tell people they will only get me to smoke, drink and then I'll get angry tell some people to get them to leave me alone, then someone will say but they told me not you..... Arrrrggggghhhh just the thought if it makes me want to punch everyone.... 

So I think we are gunna throw a house party and tell people the week before just to cause less drama.... 

Sorry for the long message.... 

Hope everyone is okiee.... 

Xxxxxx


----------



## wildchic

Dawnyybus said:


> Me and my boyfriend weren't planning on telling anyone until 12 weeks but because I've been quite sick we had to tell my work and his mum, my mum and our house mate.
> 
> I'm quite a big drinker and smoker (stopped as soon as I found out I was having bub) but I went out last night and they noticed I wasn't smoking, passed off I just quit (only half convincingly) luckily I was driving so couldn't drink but would normally have one glass of wine, that was also noticed then they started speculating...
> We have a big family and friends event in 5 weeks a few days before my 12 weeks scan, and we are trying to work out for the best, because if we don't tell people they will only get me to smoke, drink and then I'll get angry tell some people to get them to leave me alone, then someone will say but they told me not you..... Arrrrggggghhhh just the thought if it makes me want to punch everyone....
> 
> So I think we are gunna throw a house party and tell people the week before just to cause less drama....
> 
> Sorry for the long message....
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee....
> 
> Xxxxxx

I quit smoking 3 weeks before I found out I was pregnant! Funny though, none of my family even considered that I'm pregnant! Its best to tell those who will only force you to smoke and drink! You don't want 2 harm little bean! Me & dh is off to a party this coming friday and my excuse not to drink will be that I'm on antibiotics and can't mix the 2! I hope it works though!


----------



## Dawnyybus

wildchic said:


> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> Me and my boyfriend weren't planning on telling anyone until 12 weeks but because I've been quite sick we had to tell my work and his mum, my mum and our house mate.
> 
> I'm quite a big drinker and smoker (stopped as soon as I found out I was having bub) but I went out last night and they noticed I wasn't smoking, passed off I just quit (only half convincingly) luckily I was driving so couldn't drink but would normally have one glass of wine, that was also noticed then they started speculating...
> We have a big family and friends event in 5 weeks a few days before my 12 weeks scan, and we are trying to work out for the best, because if we don't tell people they will only get me to smoke, drink and then I'll get angry tell some people to get them to leave me alone, then someone will say but they told me not you..... Arrrrggggghhhh just the thought if it makes me want to punch everyone....
> 
> So I think we are gunna throw a house party and tell people the week before just to cause less drama....
> 
> Sorry for the long message....
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee....
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> I quit smoking 3 weeks before I found out I was pregnant! Funny though, none of my family even considered that I'm pregnant! Its best to tell those who will only force you to smoke and drink! You don't want 2 harm little bean! Me & dh is off to a party this coming friday and my excuse not to drink will be that I'm on antibiotics and can't mix the 2! I hope it works though!Click to expand...

I know it makes me so nervous that I have told a few people, I constantly panic. I thought of that but everyone knows I still drink regardless of antibiotics etc....... Lol xxxx


----------



## DBZ34

Hi everyone!! 

My name is Ella and I'm 30. I just found out that I'm pregnant with what is hopefully my take-home rainbow baby and I'm due the 30th of January...So it's possible I'll have a February baby, but I guess we'll see. 

I've had three previous losses (two pregnancies, one with twins) but I've never managed to keep my beans long enough to join a pregnancy group. So, I'm jumping the gun a little bit and posting here. I just want to experience this whole thing and enjoy it for as long as I can. I hope I get to stay here for the next 8-9 months. :) 

Currently, I'm sitting at 4w3d, but this is the furthest I've made it without spotting happening or feeling like AF was going to show soon. So, I'm going to take that and run with it. :)


----------



## Dawnyybus

Congrats and welcome =] xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

DBZ34, Congrats sweetie and welcome to the group! :hugs:


----------



## Hanterrii

Sickness has kicked in now as well as exhaustion and really bloated! Went over to a friends house and she just guessed :dohh: think we may be telling people soon xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

DBZ34 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> My name is Ella and I'm 30. I just found out that I'm pregnant with what is hopefully my take-home rainbow baby and I'm due the 30th of January...So it's possible I'll have a February baby, but I guess we'll see.
> 
> I've had three previous losses (two pregnancies, one with twins) but I've never managed to keep my beans long enough to join a pregnancy group. So, I'm jumping the gun a little bit and posting here. I just want to experience this whole thing and enjoy it for as long as I can. I hope I get to stay here for the next 8-9 months. :)
> 
> Currently, I'm sitting at 4w3d, but this is the furthest I've made it without spotting happening or feeling like AF was going to show soon. So, I'm going to take that and run with it. :)

Congrats and welcome to the group. I hope this is your forever baby. Best of luck Hun xx


----------



## sethsmummy

DBZ34 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> My name is Ella and I'm 30. I just found out that I'm pregnant with what is hopefully my take-home rainbow baby and I'm due the 30th of January...So it's possible I'll have a February baby, but I guess we'll see.
> 
> I've had three previous losses (two pregnancies, one with twins) but I've never managed to keep my beans long enough to join a pregnancy group. So, I'm jumping the gun a little bit and posting here. I just want to experience this whole thing and enjoy it for as long as I can. I hope I get to stay here for the next 8-9 months. :)
> 
> Currently, I'm sitting at 4w3d, but this is the furthest I've made it without spotting happening or feeling like AF was going to show soon. So, I'm going to take that and run with it. :)

congratulations hun and welcome :D Fx and lost of sticky :dust: :hugs:


----------



## mrs.b23

Hi everyone! I just found out that I am pregnant a few days ago. Hubby and I are super excited. EDD is January 26, and I am currently 4w5d preggo. I am a little nervous though because I haven't had that many symptoms, just a little bloating and gas (sorry if that' s tmi). Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## ttc_lolly

shareema said:


> Hi guys, please take me off the list, 1st miscarriage for me at just under 6 weeks. Good luck to all of you and listen to your body.

So sorry to hear this hun :hugs: thinking of you, and hoping you get your bfp and forever baby very soon x



kellyrae said:


> Hiya Everyone :)
> 
> I will be due January 29th ish but will be having a section 2 weeks early so here for around the 14th of Jan......this will be baby #3.....can't wait :flower:




emma33 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> in Emma in 36 and due baby no5 on roughly January 24th :) im booked in for a reassurance scan on Friday ill be 5+ 6 , this is due to a previous ectopic pregnancy,
> I used this site alot with my last pregnancy, Rocco is now 2 , my other children are teenagers!! (15, 17, 18) xx




Godsgal09 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm Ivery, I am 22 and married. I am due on January 13.
> This will be our first bean :D




DBZ34 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> My name is Ella and I'm 30. I just found out that I'm pregnant with what is hopefully my take-home rainbow baby and I'm due the 30th of January...So it's possible I'll have a February baby, but I guess we'll see.
> 
> I've had three previous losses (two pregnancies, one with twins) but I've never managed to keep my beans long enough to join a pregnancy group. So, I'm jumping the gun a little bit and posting here. I just want to experience this whole thing and enjoy it for as long as I can. I hope I get to stay here for the next 8-9 months. :)
> 
> Currently, I'm sitting at 4w3d, but this is the furthest I've made it without spotting happening or feeling like AF was going to show soon. So, I'm going to take that and run with it. :)

Welcome to the group and congrats to you all ladies! :happydance:



SadakoS said:


> I had my scan this afternoon! It was absolutely amazing, saw and heard the little heartbeat and was told it measured 8 weeks, which is pretty bob on.
> Here are a couple of pics!
> 
> The little long triangle thing to the left is the baby
> https://i.imgur.com/KJaCzdS.jpg?1
> 
> And here is a print of of the soundwave things from when we heard the heartbeat
> https://i.imgur.com/2ygFrVi.jpg?1
> 
> :happydance:

Yaaaay so pleased for you lovely :hugs: what fab, clear pics too!



SCgirl said:


> Have y'all thought about when you'll be announcing? In the last 2 weeks, 3 people I know have announced on facebook that they're expecting, ranging from 7 1/2 - 9 weeks.
> 
> I was very public about my previous losses (it helped me, and i was amazed by the support and thanks i got for being open about it, and how common it really is!), but it's always been an "I was pregnant" thing, and never a happy "I'm pregnant"... we're debating if we're going to after our 8 week scan (depending if it's ok) or if we're going to wait for the 12 week appt, which doesn't have a scan. We assumed we'd do it if we made it to 8, but the closer we get, I'm not quite sure... but at the same time I want people to know...

I've told a few close friends and my mum and sisters, we are telling OH's family in a fortnight when we will next be visiting them, and we'll announce to our other friends and relatives and Facebook after our 12w scan x


----------



## ab75

Hi and welcome. Yip those symptoms sound normal, lol, nothing is tmi here haha xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

mrs.b23 said:


> Hi everyone! I just found out that I am pregnant a few days ago. Hubby and I are super excited. EDD is January 26, and I am currently 4w5d preggo. I am a little nervous though because I haven't had that many symptoms, just a little bloating and gas (sorry if that' s tmi). Is anyone else having this issue?

Cross posted! Welcome to you too :) and congrats!

Never tmi on BnB :haha: completely normal, I look about 18w pregnant already with this huge bloat bump I'm currently sporting! And yup, gassy too :blush:


----------



## MissyX90

had my scan today and got to listen to babys heartbeat ! officially 6 weeks and 3 days =D

due dates now january 16th


----------



## ab75

Congratulations missy xx


----------



## sunshine85

Mummy to be x said:


> Thanks ladies I'm so relieved but the scanning place was awful, the staff were so rude. Definitely won't be going there again.
> 
> Even though I'm now due in December I'm not leaving the jelly beans ;)
> 
> Oh and I will upload some pics soon ladies xx


Congrats babe so super excited for you!!! Better not leave lol :hugs:


----------



## MissyX90

ab75 said:


> Congratulations missy xx


thank you its the first time I've let myself believe I'm actually pregnant .. 



and other ladies =) anyone had dry itchy skin?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Fab news Missy, I'll change your EDD on the first post :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful2012

i had to take my first zofran today for nausea. hope everyone else is doing good today


----------



## MissyX90

hopeful2012 said:


> i had to take my first zofran today for nausea. hope everyone else is doing good today

how far are you? I've been on ondansetron orally disintegrating tabs from just over 5 weeks apparently its the same as zofran I've lost 11lb so far which is pretty scary lol


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies. Well went to work today....ahhh I was soooo dizzy and felt like passing out! I was stupidly hungry all the time too. The thought of chocolate makes me feel naseous, well that can't be right lol.

Sorry if TMI, don't read if u don't like TMI stuff>>>> I have been getting a lot of white discharge when I came home today, I don't remember getting this till later in the pregnancy with DS1, is anyone else the same??


----------



## Hanterrii

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies. Well went to work today....ahhh I was soooo dizzy and felt like passing out! I was stupidly hungry all the time too. The thought of chocolate makes me feel naseous, well that can't be right lol.
> 
> Sorry if TMI, don't read if u don't like TMI stuff>>>> I have been getting a lot of white discharge when I came home today, I don't remember getting this till later in the pregnancy with DS1, is anyone else the same??

I'm exactly the same with the dizzyness and non stop hunger as well as the discharge! I thought it was just me xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies. Well went to work today....ahhh I was soooo dizzy and felt like passing out! I was stupidly hungry all the time too. The thought of chocolate makes me feel naseous, well that can't be right lol.
> 
> Sorry if TMI, don't read if u don't like TMI stuff>>>> I have been getting a lot of white discharge when I came home today, I don't remember getting this till later in the pregnancy with DS1, is anyone else the same??

Yep I've been getting the discharge


----------



## lady1985

Yey i'm not alone!

With DS1 I was completely fine, well looks like i'm not getting away with it this time!

I kept spinning out it was so hard to concentrate..aghhhhh

I'm also feeling a heavy feeling too, this time is strange, I really feel like something is there


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Evening ladies 

Hope you're all well? Congratulations to all the new ladies that have joined since I've been away x

These weeks are going so fast! Can't believe it's been a week already since my scan, just hope the next 5 go as fast x


----------



## Kdear95

Hi! I'm Kassady. I found out Thursday that I am pregnant.
According to my last period I am due January 12th. :)
This will be mine and my husband's first baby. We've been married for 8 months. We were planning on waiting, but now that we have a little baby growing, we're super excited!

I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

The creamy cm is completely normal. Helps to keep things clean and antibacterial!



Kdear95 said:


> Hi! I'm Kassady. I found out Thursday that I am pregnant.
> According to my last period I am due January 12th. :)
> This will be mine and my husband's first baby. We've been married for 8 months. We were planning on waiting, but now that we have a little baby growing, we're super excited!
> 
> I hope everyone has a happy and healthy 9 months! :)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## jennie22

Any tips on how to make these weeks fly in


----------



## ab75

No idea jennie sorry, lol, maybe we should try and think of something and make our fortune on dragons den lol!
feel like I've known forever and its only been 3 n half weeks xx


----------



## DBZ34

I wish I knew some ways to make things fly by...this day has gone so slow. I think it's because I've been worried most of the day. I've had this stomach ache come on and it's making me anxious. I think it's just a combination of gas and new weird digestion issues, but that doesn't stop the worry.

Anyone else have a painful stomach ache early on? I'm slightly worried it's a bad thing...but maybe it's something I ate.


----------



## Dawnyybus

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies. Well went to work today....ahhh I was soooo dizzy and felt like passing out! I was stupidly hungry all the time too. The thought of chocolate makes me feel naseous, well that can't be right lol.
> 
> Sorry if TMI, don't read if u don't like TMI stuff>>>> I have been getting a lot of white discharge when I came home today, I don't remember getting this till later in the pregnancy with DS1, is anyone else the same??

Oh my gosh I've had it and it's been freaking me out I read in the books it's normal but I still don't know what's right and what's wrong... Xxxx


----------



## mrsstrezy

DBZ34 said:


> I wish I knew some ways to make things fly by...this day has gone so slow. I think it's because I've been worried most of the day. I've had this stomach ache come on and it's making me anxious. I think it's just a combination of gas and new weird digestion issues, but that doesn't stop the worry.
> 
> Anyone else have a painful stomach ache early on? I'm slightly worried it's a bad thing...but maybe it's something I ate.

I had a stomachache every single morning for a week after I found out I was pregnant. I've had a couple since then, but for the most part its eased off. I don't think its anything to worry about. Pregnancy hormones increase the amount of gastric juices you have, which then can cause GI symptoms like nausea and stomachaches. My close friend who is also pregnant has stomachaches a lot too.

and this first trimester is DRAGGING by!! I can't wait until I consistently feel good every day, instead of each day being a guessing game as to how I will feel crappy that day, lol!! Today it was diarrhea:-/


----------



## Kiwiberry

DBZ34 said:


> I wish I knew some ways to make things fly by...this day has gone so slow. I think it's because I've been worried most of the day. I've had this stomach ache come on and it's making me anxious. I think it's just a combination of gas and new weird digestion issues, but that doesn't stop the worry.
> 
> Anyone else have a painful stomach ache early on? I'm slightly worried it's a bad thing...but maybe it's something I ate.

It comes and goes for me but I have it all the time.


----------



## hopeful2012

MissyX90 said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> i had to take my first zofran today for nausea. hope everyone else is doing good today
> 
> how far are you? I've been on ondansetron orally disintegrating tabs from just over 5 weeks apparently its the same as zofran I've lost 11lb so far which is pretty scary lolClick to expand...

I'm 7 weeks 5 days today!


----------



## Kiwiberry

hopeful2012 said:


> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> i had to take my first zofran today for nausea. hope everyone else is doing good today
> 
> how far are you? I've been on ondansetron orally disintegrating tabs from just over 5 weeks apparently its the same as zofran I've lost 11lb so far which is pretty scary lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 7 weeks 5 days today!Click to expand...

You should fix your ticker! Why does it say 0 for everything lol? I did not know it could even do that.


----------



## hopeful2012

Kiwiberry said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyX90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> i had to take my first zofran today for nausea. hope everyone else is doing good today
> 
> how far are you? I've been on ondansetron orally disintegrating tabs from just over 5 weeks apparently its the same as zofran I've lost 11lb so far which is pretty scary lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 7 weeks 5 days today!Click to expand...
> 
> You should fix your ticker! Why does it say 0 for everything lol? I did not know it could even do that.Click to expand...

I know but I have to get on the computer to do it and I always forget. It was working and then stopped. I don't know maybe it's trying to tell me something.


----------



## ttc_lolly

DBZ34 said:


> I wish I knew some ways to make things fly by...this day has gone so slow. I think it's because I've been worried most of the day. I've had this stomach ache come on and it's making me anxious. I think it's just a combination of gas and new weird digestion issues, but that doesn't stop the worry.
> 
> Anyone else have a painful stomach ache early on? I'm slightly worried it's a bad thing...but maybe it's something I ate.

I've had a bad stomach for the majority of this pregnancy. I'm sure it's just a hormone thing, but if you are worried at all you should speak to your mw or doctor, if only to ease your worries :flower:



hopeful2012 said:


> I know but I have to get on the computer to do it and I always forget. It was working and then stopped. I don't know maybe it's trying to tell me something.

EDD the 8th? I fixed the ticker for you :) hopefully this one works!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1a6306.aspx

[*url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][*img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1a6306.aspx[/img][/url*] (just need to remove the three *'s :))


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies

How are we all feeling today? I've had the best nights sleep ever!! Think sleeping in a tent for 3nights really wore me out, I feel so fresh this morning.
Busy day cleaning today, house looks like an absolute bomb site & I've got sooo much washing to catch up on, hopefully the weathers going to be nice to us though & I can let the boys play out so I can get it all done x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

ttc_lolly said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I knew some ways to make things fly by...this day has gone so slow. I think it's because I've been worried most of the day. I've had this stomach ache come on and it's making me anxious. I think it's just a combination of gas and new weird digestion issues, but that doesn't stop the worry.
> 
> Anyone else have a painful stomach ache early on? I'm slightly worried it's a bad thing...but maybe it's something I ate.
> 
> I've had a bad stomach for the majority of this pregnancy. I'm sure it's just a hormone thing, but if you are worried at all you should speak to your mw or doctor, if only to ease your worries :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> I know but I have to get on the computer to do it and I always forget. It was working and then stopped. I don't know maybe it's trying to tell me something.Click to expand...
> 
> EDD the 8th? I fixed the ticker for you :) hopefully this one works!
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1a6306.aspx
> 
> [*url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][*img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1a6306.aspx[/img][/url*] (just need to remove the three *'s :))Click to expand...

Lolly how come your ticker says you're further on then me but you're due the day after me??? I'm confused lol


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Ahhhhh duh sorry I'm blaming baby brain!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I was going to say it doesn't it says 7+2 :rofl: that ticker was for the lady I quoted!


----------



## ab75

Lol mrs! 
I'm good today, woke feeling like my boobs were going to explode and feeling sick, yay! Got mw at 1.30 so hopefully she'll be nice xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrs - how was your camping trip? Hope you had fun! 

My boobs are sore again. They'd eased for a while since around week five.

I'm 9 weeks today!! :yipee:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> Mrs - how was your camping trip? Hope you had fun!
> 
> My boobs are sore again. They'd eased for a while since around week five.
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today!! :yipee:

It was fab, weather wasn't the best but we still had a good time, we went to an indoor water park that had slides & water rapids 1 day, omg I looked huge in swimwear!! Haha sickness was quite bad though the whole time :-( it's eased off again today though & I can't stop eating!!


----------



## ab75

Yay for 9 weeks mummy xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Mrs - how was your camping trip? Hope you had fun!
> 
> My boobs are sore again. They'd eased for a while since around week five.
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today!! :yipee:
> 
> It was fab, weather wasn't the best but we still had a good time, we went to an indoor water park that had slides & water rapids 1 day, omg I looked huge in swimwear!! Haha sickness was quite bad though the whole time :-( it's eased off again today though & I can't stop eating!!Click to expand...

Glad you had a fab time :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 9 weeks mummy to be!

I feel fine today, a little tired as I've gone from sleeping amazingly to now going to be bed fine but waking at 5am every morning :roll: it's good being up early and all, but not that early! Yesterday I had a serious aversion to sausages. I was cooking some for OH and the smell turned my stomach :sick: it made me feel bleurghh all day! Never had any food aversions or nausea with other pregnancies before, can't say I'm a fan!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Eww I've loads of food aversions this time!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Mine was frying onions last time!! Could eat them but couldn't stand the smell while they were being cooked!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## 0203

I've had some but they don't seem to last very long. Today it was my husbands scrambled eggs.....yuck!

I asked a while back but nobody replied. Does anyone have a pregnancy/parenting journal so we can keep up to date of that as well as this?


----------



## Kiwiberry

I do not have one yet, but I plan to make one after my scan on Thursday!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I might start a journal, I never thought of this before!


----------



## SCgirl

I have felt like i have a horrible hangover the last 2 days... Worse when I wake up in the am, which makes getting the day started very difficult. Headaches, body aches, spinning, nausea (havent actually thrown up yet, but sure felt close!)... Hate it. How long is this supposed to last? :(


----------



## FlatShoes

SCgirl said:


> I have felt like i have a horrible hangover the last 2 days... Worse when I wake up in the am, which makes getting the day started very difficult. Headaches, body aches, spinning, nausea (havent actually thrown up yet, but sure felt close!)... Hate it. How long is this supposed to last? :(

I feel awful suddenly too :(

The worst thing is you dont know how long it lasts. It *should* ease off my 12-14 weeks but with my DD I had it till 6 months!


----------



## thosevibes

I have been having a bit of abdominal pain. My midwife is squeezing me in for an appointment and early scan. They want to rule out tubal pregnancy... Although I could just be having pains because I'm 13 week pp and 5 weeks pregnant.

wish me luck! I'm nervous.


----------



## ab75

My mw was lovely, got an early scan tomorrow(eeekk)due to my history. So scared xx


----------



## cheezytrish

Wow, I'm never going to be abke to catch up on the 30 pages I missed over the weekend but welcome to all the new ladies :)

7 wks!! This is officially the furtherest I've ever made it.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations cheezy xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

thosevibes said:


> I have been having a bit of abdominal pain. My midwife is squeezing me in for an appointment and early scan. They want to rule out tubal pregnancy... Although I could just be having pains because I'm 13 week pp and 5 weeks pregnant.
> 
> wish me luck! I'm nervous.

Good luck, fingers crossed all is well & that you don't get any more pains xxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck thosevibes, hope all is well with you xx


----------



## Kailetski

Hi, I'm Kaitlyn, 18 with my first pregnancy and I'm due January 9th!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Good luck ladies with early scans I'm keeping everything crossed for you both can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kailetski said:


> Hi, I'm Kaitlyn, 18 with my first pregnancy and I'm due January 9th!

Welcome to the group and huge congratulations! :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Kaitlyn xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies hope you are all well. Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies :)

Had midwife appointment today to go through history and sort my booking in appointment and dating scan. My booking in appointment is on the 13th june. Apparently we have to go to the clinic now for that as they have to put it on the computers. Dreading it because I can contain Alex in my house in his highchair and the film Frozen lol. I'll just have to stick him in his buggy and take quavers and sweets even though it's at 10am lol.


----------



## mrs.b23

Congrats Kaitlyn! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## ttc_lolly

0203 said:


> I've had some but they don't seem to last very long. Today it was my husbands scrambled eggs.....yuck!
> 
> I asked a while back but nobody replied. Does anyone have a pregnancy/parenting journal so we can keep up to date of that as well as this?

Links in my signature :) do you have a journal?



SCgirl said:


> I have felt like i have a horrible hangover the last 2 days... Worse when I wake up in the am, which makes getting the day started very difficult. Headaches, body aches, spinning, nausea (havent actually thrown up yet, but sure felt close!)... Hate it. How long is this supposed to last? :(

Once the placenta is up and running it takes over all the hardwork and pressure that the hormones put on our body in the first few weeks, which causes a lot of the pregnancy symptoms, and when this happens it'll ease off. Should happen between 9-14w :flower:



thosevibes said:


> I have been having a bit of abdominal pain. My midwife is squeezing me in for an appointment and early scan. They want to rule out tubal pregnancy... Although I could just be having pains because I'm 13 week pp and 5 weeks pregnant.
> 
> wish me luck! I'm nervous.

Good luck :flower:



cheezytrish said:


> Wow, I'm never going to be abke to catch up on the 30 pages I missed over the weekend but welcome to all the new ladies :)
> 
> 7 wks!! This is officially the furtherest I've ever made it.

Yaaay congrats! :happydance:



Kailetski said:


> Hi, I'm Kaitlyn, 18 with my first pregnancy and I'm due January 9th!

Hi Kaitlyn :hi: congrats and welcome to the group. You are our 100th jellybean to join! :dance: sorry there's no prize! A baby is prize enough though ;)


----------



## sunshine85

Heh ladies...back from the doc for another scan. 5 days ago baby hb was 128bpm andtoday it was 158bpm! Still cautious but a little relieved. 7w5d preggo...never made it past 7weeks....fx!! Here is a pic of the us today
 



Attached Files:







CAM00291.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hurray sunshine that's amazing news!! Super cute pic too x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay congrats sunshine!


----------



## SCgirl

Sunshine- does this mean you'll finally be telling?


----------



## Kailetski

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi Kaitlyn :hi: congrats and welcome to the group. You are our 100th jellybean to join! :dance: sorry there's no prize! A baby is prize enough though ;)

Awe, no prize well that sucks! I guess I'll just have to be happy with being 100 and having a baby! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine85

SCgirl said:


> Sunshine- does this mean you'll finally be telling?


Not telling until Father's Day, if I can help it. Father's Day is June 15th here. I have my next scan on June 12 so close....lol 

Hoping bean sticks around. I am confident in my baby aspirin regimen as well


----------



## mrsstrezy

SCgirl said:


> I have felt like i have a horrible hangover the last 2 days... Worse when I wake up in the am, which makes getting the day started very difficult. Headaches, body aches, spinning, nausea (havent actually thrown up yet, but sure felt close!)... Hate it. How long is this supposed to last? :(

I wish I knew, lol. I've been having good days, which is great, but then it gets my hopes up. Then the nausea starts hitting me again and I feel disappointed:-/ Hopefully we'll both be feeling better by Week 12 or earlier!! My close friend who is also pregnant had bad morning sickness until 21 weeks:( I really really hope I don't follow suit!!


thosevibes said:


> I have been having a bit of abdominal pain. My midwife is squeezing me in for an appointment and early scan. They want to rule out tubal pregnancy... Although I could just be having pains because I'm 13 week pp and 5 weeks pregnant.
> 
> wish me luck! I'm nervous.

Good luck! I'm sure everything will be just fine. Keep us updated!



ab75 said:


> My mw was lovely, got an early scan tomorrow(eeekk)due to my history. So scared xx

My scan is tomorrow also! Can't wait. If we see the heartbeat, we're going to release our news to the world:)



Kailetski said:


> Hi, I'm Kaitlyn, 18 with my first pregnancy and I'm due January 9th!

Congrats and welcome to the group!


----------



## cheezytrish

Congrats on the great news sunshine!


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats sunshine that is great news.

Good luck to the ladies having an early scan, nerve wracking isn't it!! I'm soooo nervous for my rescan on Thursday, it can't come quick enough. I've been as sick as a dog all weekend and so tired, that must be a good sign mustn't it? X


----------



## thosevibes

Ultrasound went okay I guess. Gestational sac measuring 4/5mm. No fetal pole was seen they said its too early I have another u/s in two weeks! They ruled out tubal.


----------



## jsmom88

Can someone please help me. I'm trying to put up my tracker and i just can't figure it out.


----------



## jsmom88

I had an early scan done last week and we saw one possibly two gestational sacs. The doc i had just made me feel rushed so i changed doctors. I'm a little bummed because i really wanted to try VBAC this time. I have another US scheduled for Thursday this week and I'm really excited to find out if we have one or two sticky jellybeans. Fingers crossed that we also see a heartbeat this time. There is nothing more reassuring than seeing and hearing the heartbeat. As far as early pregnancy symptoms, I've been extremely tired and I'm starting to have lots of nausea. Oh and my boobs are still feeling heavy and sensitive. Good luck to all who are having early scans done!! It's so nerve recking!


----------



## DBZ34

I'm still in! I've officially made it the farthest I ever have in pregnancy. Had a bit of spotting today, which was really kind of depressing, but it was on and off and not like it was right before my m/c..so I'm still feeling encouraged. Hopefully things will continue to go well. Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Seholme

Oh my once I hit 6 weeks the nausea set in terrible!! I feel like death ! I'm so hungry but I can't take more than a few bites of something before it makes my stomach turn! Haven't found anything yet that doesn't make me feel this way! I also have had a constant bad taste in my mouth. Anyone else have this? Maybe it's just from the nausea. Still have 2 more weeks to my first appointment and it's not even a scan or heartbeat appointment! ! The wait is taking forever! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SCgirl

Anyone else suffering from excessive thirst? This has come about in the last few days- no matter how much I drink, I still feel dehydrated! (Annoying as I have to pee all the time, and I rarely drank water before pregnancy- just wasnt ever thirsty. So this is a huuuge change for me!) it's pretty annoying


----------



## Luvspnk31

SCgirl said:


> Anyone else suffering from excessive thirst? This has come about in the last few days- no matter how much I drink, I still feel dehydrated! (Annoying as I have to pee all the time, and I rarely drank water before pregnancy- just wasnt ever thirsty. So this is a huuuge change for me!) it's pretty annoying


I feel that way more at night, usually right before bed!! Which of course means I'm up at least a couple of times to pee. I've been trying to make myself drink more throughout the day.


----------



## ab75

Been for scan, everything is fine. Measuring 7+5 so due date is now 9th jan. Saw heartbeat. Got a small area of blood below baby which she said will either come away or be reabsorbed.


----------



## ab75

DBZ34 said:


> I'm still in! I've officially made it the farthest I ever have in pregnancy. Had a bit of spotting today, which was really kind of depressing, but it was on and off and not like it was right before my m/c..so I'm still feeling encouraged. Hopefully things will continue to go well. Keeping my fingers crossed...

Fingers crossed for you, congratulations for making it past your milestone xx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Seholme said:


> Oh my once I hit 6 weeks the nausea set in terrible!! I feel like death ! I'm so hungry but I can't take more than a few bites of something before it makes my stomach turn! Haven't found anything yet that doesn't make me feel this way! I also have had a constant bad taste in my mouth. Anyone else have this? Maybe it's just from the nausea. Still have 2 more weeks to my first appointment and it's not even a scan or heartbeat appointment! ! The wait is taking forever! Hope everyone is doing well!

The only thing that makes me feel better is watermelon :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

ab75 said:


> Been for scan, everything is fine. Measuring 7+5 so due date is now 9th jan. Saw heartbeat. Got a small area of blood below baby which she said will either come away or be reabsorbed.
> 
> View attachment 769399

glad your scan went well hun <3 

Congratulations to everyone who has had early scans and made it past personal milestones :hugs: 

im with you all on sucky symptoms! I wake with heartburn and it comes and goes all day every day... the nausea is still really bad too. I still have diarrhea :growlmad: its darn annoying. and my boobs are horrendous :( i cant even lie on them or even touch them at times


----------



## emma33

hi ladies..
ive got a reassurance scan on friday due to previous ectopic... willing the days away so much..lol hope everyones ok x:winkwink:


----------



## sunshine85

I am taking an antibiotic so that causes some nausea

But yesterday I threw up an undigested hambutger after five minutes of eating it.

I usually get my nausea at night or late afternoon.

My boobies hurt off and on, mostly at night.


----------



## taztap

Thought I might join in too. I am almost 7 weeks, first doc appointment and scan on 12 June. Feeling very tired and have an underlying nausea feeling on and off.. Think my due date will be 17 Jan.. Counting the days till I see the doc...


----------



## Kailetski

I ended up going to the hospital Friday evening as it was the 4th time in a week that I had bled, the next day they sent me for an ultrasound and I was told everything looked great, and I saw the heart beat, sadly I didn't get a picture though, I was told I was measuring 6+4 but my LMP would have had me at 7+1 at the time.
I was told no more sex for the first trimester as that's what caused the bleeding 3 times... I screwed that up last night but had no problems so I'm hoping if I just take it easy it will be alright, damn these pregnancy hormones making me crazy horny!


----------



## kymied

Hello ladies.

I just got a BFP last week. According to my ovulation date I am due January 28.
We had been lazily trying for months but nothing happened. I decided it was time to get serious and got ovulation sticks, turns out I was ovulating three days later than I thought and we would get lazy about DTD about that time of month.

I have peed on several sticks because it doesn't feel real yet. No symptoms of note.

My son turned two in March and has just started the terrible twos. Fun!


----------



## ab75

Hi and welcome to the new ladies. H&H 9 months.
Hope you don't have any more bleeding Kaitlyn xx


----------



## cheezytrish

I broke down today and bought another preg. test (despite being 7wks) b/c I woke up not feeling nauseous. It had me still at 3+ weeks so I'm going to do my best to not panic for no reason. I've already warned my hubby that I might be crazy for the next 2 weeks. Last time, the baby stopped growing at wk7 but didn't start to mc until wk.9. Like you girls, I don't think I'll start to relax until after the scan.


----------



## Luvspnk31

cheezytrish said:


> I broke down today and bought another preg. test (despite being 7wks) b/c I woke up not feeling nauseous. It had me still at 3+ weeks so I'm going to do my best to not panic for no reason. I've already warned my hubby that I might be crazy for the next 2 weeks. Last time, the baby stopped growing at wk7 but didn't start to mc until wk.9. Like you girls, I don't think I'll start to relax until after the scan.


I'm trying not too freak out either. I've had some brown spotting this afternoon. This is when baby stopped growing last time (in jan). I'm 7+4 and they didn't find out until I was 11 wks before we found out. Called the dr, they said just to watch it and let them know if it turns to pink or red. I don't know what to think, my first appt isn't until the 9 th. That's a long couple of weeks!


----------



## Kailetski

ab75 said:


> Hope you don't have any more bleeding Kaitlyn xx

Spoke too soon and started bleeding again, I'm sure it's probably nothing since it wasn't bad but... Maybe I should really listen to the doctors orders. :cry:


----------



## ab75

Hope you ladies are ok xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

Poo...I'm having trouble posting a pic from my phone. Anyway, the scan today went great! Baby is measuring right on track and we saw the heartbeat! It was so precious and beating nice and strong...155 bpm


----------



## Kantny09

Can I join you ladies as well?!? My due date is Jan. 2! This is my 3rd pregnancy but the first one that has gotten this far as the other two ended very early. Everything seems to be going ok this time around...with the exception of the two very large cysts in my right ovary and the sub-clinical hypothyroidism I was diagnosed with...other than that no bleeding or cramping to speak of!


----------



## jsmom88

Kailetski said:


> I ended up going to the hospital Friday evening as it was the 4th time in a week that I had bled, the next day they sent me for an ultrasound and I was told everything looked great, and I saw the heart beat, sadly I didn't get a picture though, I was told I was measuring 6+4 but my LMP would have had me at 7+1 at the time.
> I was told no more sex for the first trimester as that's what caused the bleeding 3 times... I screwed that up last night but had no problems so I'm hoping if I just take it easy it will be alright, damn these pregnancy hormones making me crazy horny!

I know exactly what you mean about being horny. All last week i was that way. I'm coming up on 6 weeks and i just feel like I'm nauseous all the time no matter if i eat or not. I really hope my scan shows something tomorrow.


----------



## thosevibes

Sharp pains in the nipples. Ouuuuch!
I did not miss the booby pain! lol.


----------



## Kiwiberry

My scan and the Journey concert are tomorrow!!! :happydance: I am so excited!!


----------



## ab75

Hi kantny and welcome, hope you have H&H 9 months.
congrats mrstrezy, great news.
good luck kiwi.
Thosevibes, my boobs are killing me, lol, forgot about how sore they got. I never got that with dd2 as was still bf dd1 at the time! All worth it tho xx


----------



## DolceBella

OK Girlies....

I'm going to try hard to join you lovely January Jellybeans! I hope I can keep up!

Little background... DH and I have been married for 7 years. We have two beautiful ginger girls. Isabella just turned 5, and Fiona is 2 (3 in July). Our newest LO was a total surprise. I was tracking ovulation as best as possible, so I could know our "safe" times (Ha!). I must've ovulated way late, because my period never came, but I didn't get positive tests for a long time.

First ultrasound showed an empty sac, non-doubling hcg, and dropping progesterone. We weren't trying for the LO, but we were crushed as we prepared for an angel baby.

However, I still felt super pregnant (and had the third baby bump to prove it!) So I started supplements and waited for the next scan. Two weeks later... scan shows baby in the uterus, hearbeat 155, and due date of.... January 1!!

So here I am! Can't wait to chat with you all! (FYI - There's no way I'll make it to January with this LO!)

~Dolcebella


----------



## wildchic

Wow, its hard keeping up, lol! I'm almost 6weeks & for the past 2 days its been nothing but nausea, bloated, hungry and just plain miserable! Only thing that I can stomach at the moment is soup! Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining! But something else to eat would be nice! Really feeling off today! Hope you girls are doing well!


----------



## Mummy to be x

DolceBella said:


> OK Girlies....
> 
> I'm going to try hard to join you lovely January Jellybeans! I hope I can keep up!
> 
> Little background... DH and I have been married for 7 years. We have two beautiful ginger girls. Isabella just turned 5, and Fiona is 2 (3 in July). Our newest LO was a total surprise. I was tracking ovulation as best as possible, so I could know our "safe" times (Ha!). I must've ovulated way late, because my period never came, but I didn't get positive tests for a long time.
> 
> First ultrasound showed an empty sac, non-doubling hcg, and dropping progesterone. We weren't trying for the LO, but we were crushed as we prepared for an angel baby.
> 
> However, I still felt super pregnant (and had the third baby bump to prove it!) So I started supplements and waited for the next scan. Two weeks later... scan shows baby in the uterus, hearbeat 155, and due date of.... January 1!!
> 
> So here I am! Can't wait to chat with you all! (FYI - There's no way I'll make it to January with this LO!)
> 
> ~Dolcebella

Welcome to the group and congratulations on your little surprise! :) Isabella is going to be our name for a girl this time round ;)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

My nausea has definitely started- need to eat every 2 hours or I start to heave :/

Trouble is each time I reach for a snack/ biscuit DS (21 months) is like "bix!! More? Nack! Bix?" Until I give in- ugh bad habits! Lol roll on the end of half term when he'll be back with nursery installing good habits!! Lol

Last pg I munched through granola... With my mc I wanted grapes, but I don't think it got to this stage- just the lump in the throat stage.

How are you all handling the ms? Any tips? 

Xxx


----------



## DolceBella

I go back and forth between feeling super hungry and then nauseous. I just try to eat small amounts throughout the day.


----------



## gemgem77

DolceBella said:


> OK Girlies....
> 
> I'm going to try hard to join you lovely January Jellybeans! I hope I can keep up!
> 
> Little background... DH and I have been married for 7 years. We have two beautiful ginger girls. Isabella just turned 5, and Fiona is 2 (3 in July). Our newest LO was a total surprise. I was tracking ovulation as best as possible, so I could know our "safe" times (Ha!). I must've ovulated way late, because my period never came, but I didn't get positive tests for a long time.
> 
> First ultrasound showed an empty sac, non-doubling hcg, and dropping progesterone. We weren't trying for the LO, but we were crushed as we prepared for an angel baby.
> 
> However, I still felt super pregnant (and had the third baby bump to prove it!) So I started supplements and waited for the next scan. Two weeks later... scan shows baby in the uterus, hearbeat 155, and due date of.... January 1!!
> 
> So here I am! Can't wait to chat with you all! (FYI - There's no way I'll make it to January with this LO!)
> 
> ~Dolcebella[/QUOT
> 
> You have given me some hope. I have just been for a rescan and they are saying everything has grown but still no baby and so no heartbeat. She said she wants to scan me next week but her gut instinct is this isn't going to end well. By my dates I should be 7 +1 so if I was a week out wouldn't you still expect to see a baby?
> Feel sick and don't know how I'll make it to next Wednesday :'(


----------



## DolceBella

GemGem... It's absolutely awful to be in this limbo, isn't it!! The waiting until my next scan was pure torture! I know how you feel. :hugs:

If it helps at all, a blighted ovum shouldn't be diagnosed until at least 9 weeks, or the gestational sac measures at least 25mm.

Hang in there! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## gemgem77

DolceBella said:


> GemGem... It's absolutely awful to be in this limbo, isn't it!! The waiting until my next scan was pure torture! I know how you feel. :hugs:
> 
> If it helps at all, a blighted ovum shouldn't be diagnosed until at least 9 weeks, or the gestational sac measures at least 25mm.
> 
> Hang in there! I'll be thinking of you!

Thanks. Can it be a blighted ovum with yolk sac present? How many weeks were you when they couldn't see baby? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Gemgem - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Really hope you see your little bean at the next scan xx


----------



## momofmany9614

I'm probably going to be leaving the group. I had spotting on sunday, did u/s and saw a empty sac measuring 5w5 and beta was 6648. Had another scan and beta on wednesday, sac still empty measuring 6w3 and beta was 6354. I'm sad but just want to miscarry and move on. 

I hope you all have a healthy pregnancy and beautiful babies.


----------



## Moment_of_Zen

sethsmummy said:


> shareema said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, please take me off the list, 1st miscarriage for me at just under 6 weeks. Good luck to all of you and listen to your body.
> 
> so so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :dust:
> 
> i can give it a go adding people.. but i cant look back through as on my phone so can people put theirs names?? ill give it a shot? It might be a case of you have to be friends to add someone
> 
> 
> i get the nausea all the time.. it does get a lot worse after eating. The pains in my side have died down and moved to the other side now :haha: Iv got cramps under my section scar too :( everything must be moving about in there x
> 
> EDIT: YOU NEED TO BE FRIENDS WITH A GROUP MEMBER TO BE ADDED TO THE FACEBOOK GROUP SO ANYONE WHO WANTS ADDED CAN YOU PLEASE DO A SEARCH FOR TARA LOUISE ROONEY-BELLAND ADD ME AS A FRIEND AND I WILL ADD YOU TO THE GROUP :flower: My profile pic is of ds2 on a merry go round xxClick to expand...

Hi Tara! Just added you as a friend on Facebook. I'd love to be part of the jellybeans group!


----------



## ab75

So sorry momofmany xx
welcome moment xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

momofmany9614 said:


> I'm probably going to be leaving the group. I had spotting on sunday, did u/s and saw a empty sac measuring 5w5 and beta was 6648. Had another scan and beta on wednesday, sac still empty measuring 6w3 and beta was 6354. I'm sad but just want to miscarry and move on.
> 
> I hope you all have a healthy pregnancy and beautiful babies.

So sorry to hear about this hun :hugs:.


----------



## sunshine85

I am not having sex for that very reason. Doc says to refrain so I am DEF taking that advice. Having a take home baby more important than my hormones right now.

Wishing the best, fx all is well and take it easy my jelly bellies.


----------



## sunshine85

momofmany9614 said:


> I'm probably going to be leaving the group. I had spotting on sunday, did u/s and saw a empty sac measuring 5w5 and beta was 6648. Had another scan and beta on wednesday, sac still empty measuring 6w3 and beta was 6354. I'm sad but just want to miscarry and move on.
> 
> I hope you all have a healthy pregnancy and beautiful babies.


Sooo sorry hun, big :hugs: to you. Thoughts are with you and we are all here for you xx


----------



## cheezytrish

> I'm trying not too freak out either. I've had some brown spotting this afternoon. This is when baby stopped growing last time (in jan). I'm 7+4 and they didn't find out until I was 11 wks before we found out. Called the dr, they said just to watch it and let them know if it turns to pink or red. I don't know what to think, my first appt isn't until the 9 th. That's a long couple of weeks!

I can completely sympathize - that's a lot like how my last mc was too. :( KK...lets not freak out together! We'll think sticky thoughts :baby:


----------



## Kailetski

Thought I'd add the symptoms I've been having since it seems a few of you have mentioned it. I've had sore boobs and cramping off and on since the beginning of my last period although it seems the cramping is pretty much gone thankfully! Been extremely horny to the point of begging and throwing myself at my boyfriend which was our major tip-off that I was pregnant as I've never had much interest in sex but sadly I've been told to refrain from it for the first trimester due to bleeding... not sure how well I'll do with that. Also before finding out I had already started having to get up to pee every night and go what seems to be every 5 minutes throughout the day. I'm always so tired and in need of a nap and early bed. I've been a bit nauseous and completely turned off of foods I used to love... I can't stand anything sweet at all and I ate a whole tub of strawberries in one sitting and I've always hated them before, I even yelled and almost cried when I dropped one on the floor! I'm not sure if there's anything else but I'll keep everyone updated from here on.
I also plan on starting a pregnancy journal, I have most of it written up but it needs some editing and I've just been so tired lately.


----------



## Dawnyybus

Anyone starting to get spots on the top of there back?? Xxxx


----------



## emma33

No but lots on my face!! Like being 14 again lol


----------



## Luvspnk31

cheezytrish said:


> I'm trying not too freak out either. I've had some brown spotting this afternoon. This is when baby stopped growing last time (in jan). I'm 7+4 and they didn't find out until I was 11 wks before we found out. Called the dr, they said just to watch it and let them know if it turns to pink or red. I don't know what to think, my first appt isn't until the 9 th. That's a long couple of weeks!
> 
> I can completely sympathize - that's a lot like how my last mc was too. :( KK...lets not freak out together! We'll think sticky thoughts :baby:Click to expand...

:) the spotting has seemed to stop, at least for now. I've been achy and gassy. I'm hoping it's just everything stretching and baby growing. This is my 5th baby (7th pg) so my cervix could just be irritable. I'm with u in not freaking out!! Hoping everything works out for both of us!!


----------



## FlatShoes

At what point does morning sickness become something serious? I havent eaten except for a few bits of toast in days. I can only keep water down if I sip it.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I've got spots on my back too!! 

Flat shoes I hope you start to feel better soon, my sickness is more a less over now I think....or I hope lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

Momofmany - I'm so sorry Hun take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## mrsstrezy

DolceBella said:


> OK Girlies....
> 
> I'm going to try hard to join you lovely January Jellybeans! I hope I can keep up!
> 
> Little background... DH and I have been married for 7 years. We have two beautiful ginger girls. Isabella just turned 5, and Fiona is 2 (3 in July). Our newest LO was a total surprise. I was tracking ovulation as best as possible, so I could know our "safe" times (Ha!). I must've ovulated way late, because my period never came, but I didn't get positive tests for a long time.
> 
> First ultrasound showed an empty sac, non-doubling hcg, and dropping progesterone. We weren't trying for the LO, but we were crushed as we prepared for an angel baby.
> 
> However, I still felt super pregnant (and had the third baby bump to prove it!) So I started supplements and waited for the next scan. Two weeks later... scan shows baby in the uterus, hearbeat 155, and due date of.... January 1!!
> 
> So here I am! Can't wait to chat with you all! (FYI - There's no way I'll make it to January with this LO!)
> 
> ~Dolcebella

Congrats and welcome to the group!



wildchic said:


> Wow, its hard keeping up, lol! I'm almost 6weeks & for the past 2 days its been nothing but nausea, bloated, hungry and just plain miserable! Only thing that I can stomach at the moment is soup! Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining! But something else to eat would be nice! Really feeling off today! Hope you girls are doing well!

I hear you. I'm having a miserable day. Before I left for work I had a sneezing fit, which led to a gagging fit where I had to stand over the sink. I've been nauseous ever since:-/ It's so weird how that gag reflex is like RIGHT THERE...it's always ready to kick in over the slightest things. I've at least managed to get some food and water down, but it hasn't been very enjoyable.


5_Year_Plan said:


> My nausea has definitely started- need to eat every 2 hours or I start to heave :/
> 
> Trouble is each time I reach for a snack/ biscuit DS (21 months) is like "bix!! More? Nack! Bix?" Until I give in- ugh bad habits! Lol roll on the end of half term when he'll be back with nursery installing good habits!! Lol
> 
> Last pg I munched through granola... With my mc I wanted grapes, but I don't think it got to this stage- just the lump in the throat stage.
> 
> How are you all handling the ms? Any tips?
> 
> Xxx

I'm just trying to eat small amounts, and often, and I keep sipping water. I really love the Powermint Tic Tacs and Preggie Pop Drops help too. Sometimes though, it really seems like the nausea is going to be there no matter what I do, and I just have to wait for it to pass.


momofmany9614 said:


> I'm probably going to be leaving the group. I had spotting on sunday, did u/s and saw a empty sac measuring 5w5 and beta was 6648. Had another scan and beta on wednesday, sac still empty measuring 6w3 and beta was 6354. I'm sad but just want to miscarry and move on.
> 
> I hope you all have a healthy pregnancy and beautiful babies.

I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself:(



FlatShoes said:


> At what point does morning sickness become something serious? I havent eaten except for a few bits of toast in days. I can only keep water down if I sip it.

My doctor's office said that if you can't keep down food or water for a 24 hour period, then it's time to either call them or go to ER. Have you tried Vitamin B-6 and Unisom? I've heard that's supposed to work great. I can't take Unisom because it has Benadryl in it, and I'm allergic, but maybe that's something that would work for you? What about asking the doctor for a prescription nausea med? I'm sorry hun, you must feel miserable:(


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

So sorry momofmany :( xxx

Re spots on back: I have them on my lower back mostly & a few at the top.

AFM: I had some spotting today. Not much & has stopped so far but I know it will be back in the morning. Just keeping my fingers crossed it's implantation blood or whatever it was when it happened when I was pg with my DS. With my mc I cramped at 5 weeks & think had uterine contractions but no bleeding till 7 weeks & started pink not this old brown gunk I've got. Fingers crossed all is well & I'll be ringing the EPU to try & book a scan for next week- I'll be 6+ weeks so if I'm lucky I might get to see a hb. I'm praying for that!

Xxx


----------



## sunshine85

My nausea sets in in the morning when I don't eat..

But it REALLY hits hard to throw up status late afternoon/evening time.

Had a very bad breakout on my face last week, that has cleared up

Still the sore boobies and a pudge in the stomach area lol


----------



## wifey2013

Hi Ladies, I've only been suffering with heartburn and at time some really sore boobs. I had some very light cramping on and off, but way more off than on. 

As for MS, I sometimes feel like I'm going to get nausea but it never comes.. anyone else have this?

I'm anxiously awaiting my first OB appointment which is only on the 19th of June - so 3 more weeks to go. I think I'll feel a lot better once I have my first scan. FX.


----------



## Kailetski

wifey2013 said:


> Hi Ladies, I've only been suffering with heartburn and at time some really sore boobs. I had some very light cramping on and off, but way more off than on.

Oh wow, how could I forget the heartburn, the stuff has been driving me crazy since day one! :dohh:
Oh and constipation, anyone else having trouble with that? it's been bothering me for a couple of weeks and I'm not enjoying it one bit.:nope:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies. Hope you are all well. No morning sickness here yet, just sore boobs. 

Feels like I haven't been on in a while. 
Went to Manchester airport yesterday (well the visitor runway park place) with Alex and my dad, and Alex absolutely loved it. Definitely taking him back on a nice sunny day, they have lots of picnic benches, a cafe, a play area and a shop! 

We are having our back garden done so our house is a state at the minute, I just want to clean and I can't but at least by next week Alex will be able to finally play in the back garden and have lots of outdoor toys


----------



## Kailetski

Anyone else having crazy dreams? Two nights ago I had a dream I was having a boy and woke up sad cause we're definitely hoping for a girl although would be happy either way as long as they're healthy.
I just woke up from a nap and had the worst dream ever, this time it was that I was bleeding really bad like a period or worse so I woke up and rushed to the bathroom, when I checked there was the smallest dot of blood every time I would wipe,and I noticed I've been a little crampy today too. Hoping for the best and maybe I just wiped too hard or irritated something...


----------



## jsmom88

I'm so excited!! Just had my scan and we are having twins!!! Two beautiful heartbeats!!


----------



## wifey2013

Kailetski said:


> Anyone else having crazy dreams? Two nights ago I had a dream I was having a boy and woke up sad cause we're definitely hoping for a girl although would be happy either way as long as they're healthy.
> I just woke up from a nap and had the worst dream ever, this time it was that I was bleeding really bad like a period or worse so I woke up and rushed to the bathroom, when I checked there was the smallest dot of blood every time I would wipe,and I noticed I've been a little crampy today too. Hoping for the best and maybe I just wiped too hard or irritated something...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, I had a tiny drop of spotting a week ago but it went away on its own! I see you're from Ontario - we're practically neighbours LOL. I have been having the crazy dreams too - all the time, even during my naps. Also, from your above post - the constipation has got me too!!


----------



## KrissyKris22

Kailetski said:


> Anyone else having crazy dreams? Two nights ago I had a dream I was having a boy and woke up sad cause we're definitely hoping for a girl although would be happy either way as long as they're healthy.
> I just woke up from a nap and had the worst dream ever, this time it was that I was bleeding really bad like a period or worse so I woke up and rushed to the bathroom, when I checked there was the smallest dot of blood every time I would wipe,and I noticed I've been a little crampy today too. Hoping for the best and maybe I just wiped too hard or irritated something...

Yess omg thought it was jus me. I've been having crazy dreams esp with the most random ppl in it. Hahah.


----------



## KrissyKris22

jsmom88 said:


> I'm so excited!! Just had my scan and we are having twins!!! Two beautiful heartbeats!!

That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Luvspnk31

jsmom88 said:


> I'm so excited!! Just had my scan and we are having twins!!! Two beautiful heartbeats!!

Wow, congrats!!!


----------



## thosevibes

I'm starting to feel discouraged. 

For those who don't know I had an early scan to rule out tubal. There's a sac in the uterus measuring 5mm. I was 5w2d based on LMP. No fetal pole could be seen and ever since I found out I was pregnant all the doctors I've seen have been telling me "early loss" and "not viable"..

My hcg level 13 dpo was 11. 15 dpo 30. And 20 dpo 317.

I'm doubling just fine and I'm pretty sure it's normal to not see much but a sac that early. My levels are fine and my scan was fine...

So what's the problem?? :/ I'm nervous about my next scan now.


----------



## messica

jsmom88 said:


> I'm so excited!! Just had my scan and we are having twins!!! Two beautiful heartbeats!!


YAY for another twin mommy in here!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Seholme

jsmom88 said:


> I'm so excited!! Just had my scan and we are having twins!!! Two beautiful heartbeats!!

How exciting!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

How many twins now? 2?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Congrats jsmom! How exciting! :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations jsmom xx


----------



## ab75

Hope your next scan reassures you thosevibes xx


----------



## wildchic

Congrats jdmom88:)


----------



## sethsmummy

jsmom88 said:


> I'm so excited!! Just had my scan and we are having twins!!! Two beautiful heartbeats!!

congratulations hun!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Congrats JSmom, how exciting :)

I feel so sick, it's horrible. Not acutally been sick yet but have come very close to it on several occasions. Hoping it will settle down as I barely had any with my son and it only lasted a few weeks.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Wow twinnies!! That's so exciting congratulations :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Morning ladies hope everyone is ok? I've had my scan this morning due to previous losses and baby is fine, I'm measuring one day behind but she said that baby's heart is strong and everything is ok :)



There is baby :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Morning ladies hope everyone is ok? I've had my scan this morning due to previous losses and baby is fine, I'm measuring one day behind but she said that baby's heart is strong and everything is ok :)
> 
> View attachment 770501
> 
> 
> There is baby :)

So happy to hear this Mummy <3 :hugs:. Look at your little bean!! So beautiful!!

Ok now its my turn hehe! Sorry that I did not get to posting last night. I had a really really busy day and by the time I got home I was sick like heck! Anyway, had my scan yesterday! The baby is doing great. Their hb was 169 and they said my EDD (at least by the tech) was December 31st, so if you could update Lolly that would be so terrific!
 



Attached Files:







WP_000664.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ab75

Cute babies ladies xx


----------



## wildchic

Lovely scans ladies:) I can't wait for mine!


----------



## 0203

Ahh look at those lovely scans :) I've got mind tomorrow and getting very exited!


----------



## ab75

Good luck for your scan 0203 xx


----------



## Kailetski

I know it's still pretty early but has anyone else started thinking of names? I'm really bad with decision making so I started looking within days of finding out, we have a few girls names but my boyfriend and I don't seem to agree on anything for a boy!


----------



## 0203

We've had our girls name agreed since before we were even ttc. Boys names however we disagree on a lot!


----------



## Kiwiberry

We have a boy name picked out but our girl name has been up in the air still. We can agree on names, just figuring out which ones we like the best.


----------



## mrsstrezy

I have a boys name list and a girls name list, each has 5 names on it. I haven't shown it to DH yet...he's difficult with names. Every time I've mentioned a name that I've liked in the past, he finds a way to make fun of it...grrr. Question, are any of you ladies thinking of buying any maternity clothes? All my clothes still fit, so I don't need any at the moment, but there are some really great sales on Zulily with cute clothes and I'm thinking about doing a little shopping:) I was thinking about starting to stock up on some things for the summer, like maybe a couple pairs of shorts and some maternity tanks and tees. What do you think, is it foolish to be doing it ahead of time?


----------



## Kailetski

For me it's more that he just doesn't care about names and will go with pretty much anything, obviously there are a few he prefers but in the end I'm free to pick the name myself and I just wouldn't feel right doing that. As much as I'd love to be able to use whatever name I want I would still like some of his input...
I hate buying clothes in the first place, nothing ever seems to fit right, add maternity clothes on top of that... I think I might cry, maybe if I'm lucky my clothes will remain baggy enough and I won't have to buy any but I doubt I'll be that lucky so I'll deal with it when the time comes I suppose.


----------



## ab75

Took us forever to agree on names for our girls so going to be worse this time. We don't like what each other picks!
As for clothes, I am constipated today, sorry tmi, and I am huge. Got to fit into my work trousers in 2 hours. I ordered maternity ones last week so I am hoping that they are waiting on me when I get there!!
Visiting family tmrw and nobody knows so I hope my 6 month looking belly has gone down by then xx


----------



## thosevibes

ab75 said:


> Hope your next scan reassures you thosevibes xx

It's in 11 days. The waiting game isn't fun lol.




Lovely scans ladies.


----------



## thosevibes

Agreeing on names is usually always hard! SO doesn't like any of the names I chose but won't look for any himself. Haha.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

My hubby's choose a boys name that he really likes but I really don't like it, feel awful because normally he never really throws names in, we sort of just go through names & decide what be both like so for this to be his idea is a major breakthrough but I can't have it!! Oops but it ain't happening!

Lovely scan pics ladies xx

I've discovered what causes my sickness, it's the folic acid, I was the same with the 3 boys, thought this time it maybe different as I'd been given a different type but nope so I'm sticking to normal multivitamins & lots of fruit & veg high in folic acid, I had to do the same with the other 3 too, I've been on them nearly 5wks now but I've been that ill the past week with them the 9lb I had put on I've now lost again even though I still have my bump :-( it's not fair on the other 3, I've barely been able to do anything with them without having to run & be sick every 2 minutes xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sorry you feel so crap mrs I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Today I've been fine but I didn't take my folic acid last night! My doctor was the 1 who told me to stop taking them with my 2nd son because of the sickness being so bad & it worked, same with my 3rd son so I just think me & folic acid tablets don't mix!! I can eat food high in it & it doesn't bother me but the tablets just don't seem to mix right x


----------



## lady1985

Congrats on the twins!!!! weee! :happydance::happydance:How do you feel? Any diff from a single pregnancy?
I'd be happy but pooooooping myself with a 15 month old and 2 newborns!

Symptoms...well it's been a crazy few days here!! Mon & Tues I was feeling really dizzy and a little nauseated...Wed & Thurs was feeling soooo full of energy I was like super mummy..(so much so I started googling that my symptoms had gone...that was a BIG FAT mistake cause I worried myself silly!) Today I felt like a bag of poo cause I felt soo dizzy I couldn't concentrate at work, super tired and VERY hungry!! I've had a bit of constipation too but nothing too bad, waking in the night with horrendous wind, ohhhh the joys! haha With DS1 I had no symptoms at all so this is all new to me.:shrug:

OK names we have one for a girl we r settled on but need to choose a second name... as for another boy name I haven't a clue. I was looking last night but didn't see anything JUMP out at me yet


----------



## mrs.b23

Congrats on the twins! As far as the name thing goes, we have narrowed it down to two names for girls and two names for boys. We have also started on the nursery (the color scheme is going to be the same regardless of gender). We are probably doing everything much too early, but we're just so excited!


----------



## thosevibes

Feeling like poo because of hormones gets better when my DD pulls faces like this.
Whatever she was looking at was clearly interesting. x
She's helping my first trimester go by!
 



Attached Files:







nsdkfjc.jpg
File size: 92.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Luvspnk31

I tried to start talking names, but DH isn't quite ready yet. I know what boys name I want, but he doesn't like it, no idea on girls name, lol. That's always been hard for us. Good thing we have 3 boys and 1 girl. We had a girl name picked out for the lo I mc in jan, but since we were convinced it was a girl, we named her, so wouldn't feel right using that one. Will probably take us the whole time to decide!!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Names wise we have a girl name sorted I think- it was our top choice when we were pg with DS, & although I went off it last pg (didn't feel right, maybe that was a sign?) I'm back in love with it now.

Boys are harder, took ages to choose DS's name even though I love it now & couldn't have chosen a better one! I have a top name in mind but not sure if DH will go for it or not. He won't even give baby a nickname yet, until he knows it'll stick around so will have to leave the name discussion until later!!

RE maternity wear- I can't wait to buy some new stuff!! I was pg feb-sep last time so had some summer stuff- will need a whole new winter wardrobe this time, all being well ;) I love how maternity wear shows off your bump & looks sooo much better than just baggy clothes & sooo comfy compared!! Lol I promise ladies, it's amazing- you won't want to go back!! Lol (or was that just me?) ;)

Xxx


----------



## messica

I put on fb this morning but our scan this morning at 8w6d went great! Both babies measured exactly 8w6d, baby A's heartbeat measured 158, baby B's measured 168. We could see both wiggling around like crazy, and at just the right moment baby A went full on gummy bear with arms and legs, you can see in his/her picture lol

Things couldn't have looked better, she said both had the start of the amniotic sac filling up with fluid which was awesome news. We go back June 20th for our 12 week scan and then we should be able to space them out about a month at a time from there. She said with how well they're growing this may be the last time we get them both on the same picture though :flower:

TTC for so long we've had a long time to talk about names. At the top of our list is Evan, Drake and Jace for boys and Cora(lynn), Avery and Piper for girls. Nothing set in stone but they've been up there for both of us for a very long time.
 



Attached Files:







IMG950091-1.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0088-1.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0089-1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dawnyybus

jsmom88 said:


> I'm so excited!! Just had my scan and we are having twins!!! Two beautiful heartbeats!!

Congratulations. That's so exciting xxx



Kailetski said:


> I know it's still pretty early but has anyone else started thinking of names? I'm really bad with decision making so I started looking within days of finding out, we have a few girls names but my boyfriend and I don't seem to agree on anything for a boy!

My boyfriend and I have already decided boy and girls first name and middles. We decide really soon after we were together, not even planning a baby but they work.... 

Feeling so sick today, and have a urine and kidney infection... The nurse has given me antibiotics that she says are safe for baby but I'm still worried.... Xxxxxx


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies, just to say I'm sadly leaving this group as waiting to miscarry :'( second one in 6 months. Hopefully try again soon. Good luck with your pregnancies xx


----------



## ab75

Sorry again gem xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm joining too. Unofficially due on 21st Jan, I say unofficially because I'm going by my own date plus 2 weeks because I had slightly longer cycles so midwife has me a week or so.further on.


----------



## Kiwiberry

messica said:


> I put on fb this morning but our scan this morning at 8w6d went great! Both babies measured exactly 8w6d, baby A's heartbeat measured 158, baby B's measured 168. We could see both wiggling around like crazy, and at just the right moment baby A went full on gummy bear with arms and legs, you can see in his/her picture lol
> 
> Things couldn't have looked better, she said both had the start of the amniotic sac filling up with fluid which was awesome news. We go back June 20th for our 12 week scan and then we should be able to space them out about a month at a time from there. She said with how well they're growing this may be the last time we get them both on the same picture though :flower:
> 
> TTC for so long we've had a long time to talk about names. At the top of our list is Evan, Drake and Jace for boys and Cora(lynn), Avery and Piper for girls. Nothing set in stone but they've been up there for both of us for a very long time.

Congrats! Glad to hear the scan went so well for you and your little benas! 



gemgem77 said:


> Hi Ladies, just to say I'm sadly leaving this group as waiting to miscarry :'( second one in 6 months. Hopefully try again soon. Good luck with your pregnancies xx

I am so sorry to hear this Gem :hugs:. What happened hun? How do you know you are going to miscarry?



itsnowmyturn said:


> I'm joining too. Unofficially due on 21st Jan, I say unofficially because I'm going by my own date plus 2 weeks because I had slightly longer cycles so midwife has me a week or so.further on.

Welcome to the group! I would go by what the Mw tells you. Not your own dates silly!


----------



## Mummy to be x

gemgem77 said:


> Hi Ladies, just to say I'm sadly leaving this group as waiting to miscarry :'( second one in 6 months. Hopefully try again soon. Good luck with your pregnancies xx

So sorry for your loss. Don't lose hope I've had two Miscarriages and I'm now nine weeks along with our rainbow (hopefully) you will get there I promise. Thinking of you Hun take care of yourself xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

messica said:


> I put on fb this morning but our scan this morning at 8w6d went great! Both babies measured exactly 8w6d, baby A's heartbeat measured 158, baby B's measured 168. We could see both wiggling around like crazy, and at just the right moment baby A went full on gummy bear with arms and legs, you can see in his/her picture lol
> 
> Things couldn't have looked better, she said both had the start of the amniotic sac filling up with fluid which was awesome news. We go back June 20th for our 12 week scan and then we should be able to space them out about a month at a time from there. She said with how well they're growing this may be the last time we get them both on the same picture though :flower:
> 
> TTC for so long we've had a long time to talk about names. At the top of our list is Evan, Drake and Jace for boys and Cora(lynn), Avery and Piper for girls. Nothing set in stone but they've been up there for both of us for a very long time.

Wow this is amazing!! :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Gem. - so sorry. :hugs: take care of yourself


----------



## mrs.humphreys

So sorry to hear that gem good luck for everything in the future lovely xx


----------



## lady1985

ohh sorry Gem..best of luck next try xxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

The midwife is going from my lmp though, I no when I ovulated so it makes more sense go go by o date plus 2 weeks because that will be more accurate, plus my midwife can't even get my age right so I don't really want to rely on her dating


----------



## mrs.humphreys

itsnowmyturn said:


> The midwife is going from my lmp though, I no when I ovulated so it makes more sense go go by o date plus 2 weeks because that will be more accurate, plus my midwife can't even get my age right so I don't really want to rely on her dating

My midwifes lovely but she's abit dozy, with my last son I had to have growth scans as my 2nd son stopped growing at 35wks so when I saw my midwife at my booking appt this time I asked her if I would this pregnancy her reply was "oh I don't know, erm maybe ask the consultant when you see him maybe he knows" well hopefully someone will know!


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:)
Gemgem- so sorry hun *hugs*

I went for a private scan today and although I know its super early, I just wanted to make sure that everything was ok! According to the doc that did the scan, I'm 4w6d, which according to ovulation would seem right(actually 4weeks today). But if I go with lmp, I'm 6 weeks today! What do you go with??? Ovulation day or LMP?? 

We saw a sac, that's it! I knew we wouldn't see much, but I was hoping for at least a spot,lol.
My scan says my EDD is 1st February, but that's just an estimate, right?

Hope you ladies are well and that the symptoms are bearable!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Not bearable here :cry:. The past 2 days have been the worst days this entire time being pregnant.


----------



## SCgirl

My symptoms are gone (for the last 2-3 days) most of the time (aside from bad dizzyness/tiredness), which has me worried (tender breasts have always been the telling sign for me, and they seem to have stopped hurting and decreased in size. Cramping has also almost disappeared. Had another dream last night that I started spotting. Had another unrelated dream where I remembered that dream so I checked, and was, so I thought that was real. Woke up, and thankfully nothing. Maybe I can use crazy dreams as a symptom haha.

My 8w scan is scheduled for Thursday. I'll be worrying (again) until then!

Anyone else have issues with fading symptoms or getting some relief from sore boobs?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi - everything ok Hun?

SCgirl - my bombs stopped hurting at about 5 and a half weeks, my sickness has more or less gone now too, but everything is fine with my baby (touch wood) try not to worry xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mummy to be x said:


> Kiwi - everything ok Hun?
> 
> SCgirl - my bombs stopped hurting at about 5 and a half weeks, my sickness has more or less gone now too, but everything is fine with my baby (touch wood) try not to worry xx

No worries hun! Just really sick.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Kiwiberry said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Kiwi - everything ok Hun?
> 
> SCgirl - my bombs stopped hurting at about 5 and a half weeks, my sickness has more or less gone now too, but everything is fine with my baby (touch wood) try not to worry xx
> 
> No worries hun! Just really sick.Click to expand...

So sorry Kiwi! These past couple days have been my worst so far as well. I've been having violent dry heaves from the smallest triggers. Thursday I had a sneezing fit which started the heaves, yesterday I smelled something gross in the parking lot at work and that started them, and today all I had to do was slightly cough and that got them going. I'm afraid to go anywhere now...its embarrassing!!


----------



## messica

SCgirl - my symptoms have been coming and going daily since about week 6. For some reason I never get nervous, just thank God for the temporary reprieve :)

Kiwi & mrsstrezy - talking to my doc yesterday she said nausea peaks for most women between weeks 8 and 10 :( Are you taking anything? Mine has been beyond terrible and she offered me Zofran but I've been managing pretty well so far with B6 and doxylamine (unisom). It's incredibly safe and if your doc is ok with it I'd definitely give it a try.


----------



## Kailetski

SCgirl said:


> Maybe I can use crazy dreams as a symptom haha.
> 
> Anyone else have issues with fading symptoms or getting some relief from sore boobs?

I'm right there with you on the crazy dreams, some of them are downright scary!
My symptoms seem to come and go, sometimes I wish they were really bad just so I know I'm still pregnant but I guess I should be grateful, my cramping seemed to have stopped for the most part a few weeks ago but i still get a random twinge here and there, my boobs some days are so sore that I can't do anything and others like today I'm barely even noticing them so I'd say its probably normal.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oh my word my dizziness has Definatly made a return today!! :-( Sickness has been great since stopping the folic acid & the multivitamins I'm taking does have a small dose of folic acid in them so I am still getting it & I'm keeping topped up with plenty of fresh citrus fruit, my boobs are still quite sensitive, Definatly bigger too (which hubby likes but there isn't a chance he's touching them he gets a smack if he even attempts to!)


----------



## cheezytrish

gemgem77 said:


> Hi Ladies, just to say I'm sadly leaving this group as waiting to miscarry :'( second one in 6 months. Hopefully try again soon. Good luck with your pregnancies xx

I'm so sorry to hear it :(. This is my 4 try after 1 ectopic and 2 mcs, so I can def. sympathize - my thoughts and prayers are with you and it WILL happen for you. Dont give up hope.:cry:


----------



## 0203

I've just got back from my scan, measuring a little behind but I have really long cycles so was kind of expecting it heard the heart beat and it was wonderful!


----------



## cheezytrish

0203 said:


> I've just got back from my scan, measuring a little behind but I have really long cycles so was kind of expecting it heard the heart beat and it was wonderful!

Congrats! That's exciting. I cant wait for my scan...3 more weeks.:happydance:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

0203 said:


> I've just got back from my scan, measuring a little behind but I have really long cycles so was kind of expecting it heard the heart beat and it was wonderful!

Fab news congrats xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haven't been online in a few days and so much to catch up with! Hope you're all having a nice day :flower: a lovely, relaxed one with my girls for me :) OH has gone to see the boxing tonight so I've had a little girly day watching films and painting nails with my 2 little besties <3 looking forward to bedtime though! Still constantly tired, and I'm now not sleeping all that great at night too, just to add a little icing on to my tired arse cake :haha: I'm just constantly feeling like a zombie! 



ab75 said:


> Been for scan, everything is fine. Measuring 7+5 so due date is now 9th jan. Saw heartbeat. Got a small area of blood below baby which she said will either come away or be reabsorbed.
> 
> View attachment 769399

I'll change your EDD :thumbup: I had some blood show up on a scan with DD2 and it did make it's way out, but was good to know about it beforehand otherwise I'd definitely have panicked!



taztap said:


> Thought I might join in too. I am almost 7 weeks, first doc appointment and scan on 12 June. Feeling very tired and have an underlying nausea feeling on and off.. Think my due date will be 17 Jan.. Counting the days till I see the doc...




kymied said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> I just got a BFP last week. According to my ovulation date I am due January 28.
> We had been lazily trying for months but nothing happened. I decided it was time to get serious and got ovulation sticks, turns out I was ovulating three days later than I thought and we would get lazy about DTD about that time of month.
> 
> I have peed on several sticks because it doesn't feel real yet. No symptoms of note.
> 
> My son turned two in March and has just started the terrible twos. Fun!




Kantny09 said:


> Can I join you ladies as well?!? My due date is Jan. 2! This is my 3rd pregnancy but the first one that has gotten this far as the other two ended very early. Everything seems to be going ok this time around...with the exception of the two very large cysts in my right ovary and the sub-clinical hypothyroidism I was diagnosed with...other than that no bleeding or cramping to speak of!




DolceBella said:


> OK Girlies....
> 
> I'm going to try hard to join you lovely January Jellybeans! I hope I can keep up!
> 
> Little background... DH and I have been married for 7 years. We have two beautiful ginger girls. Isabella just turned 5, and Fiona is 2 (3 in July). Our newest LO was a total surprise. I was tracking ovulation as best as possible, so I could know our "safe" times (Ha!). I must've ovulated way late, because my period never came, but I didn't get positive tests for a long time.
> 
> First ultrasound showed an empty sac, non-doubling hcg, and dropping progesterone. We weren't trying for the LO, but we were crushed as we prepared for an angel baby.
> 
> However, I still felt super pregnant (and had the third baby bump to prove it!) So I started supplements and waited for the next scan. Two weeks later... scan shows baby in the uterus, hearbeat 155, and due date of.... January 1!!
> 
> So here I am! Can't wait to chat with you all! (FYI - There's no way I'll make it to January with this LO!)
> 
> ~Dolcebella




itsnowmyturn said:


> I'm joining too. Unofficially due on 21st Jan, I say unofficially because I'm going by my own date plus 2 weeks because I had slightly longer cycles so midwife has me a week or so.further on.

Congrats to all the new ladies joining and welcome to our lovely group <3



momofmany9614 said:


> I'm probably going to be leaving the group. I had spotting on sunday, did u/s and saw a empty sac measuring 5w5 and beta was 6648. Had another scan and beta on wednesday, sac still empty measuring 6w3 and beta was 6354. I'm sad but just want to miscarry and move on.
> 
> I hope you all have a healthy pregnancy and beautiful babies.

So sorry to hear this momofmany. Thinking of you :hugs:



jsmom88 said:


> I'm so excited!! Just had my scan and we are having twins!!! Two beautiful heartbeats!!

Ahhhh exciting! Our second set of JJ twins :happydance: congrats!



Mummy to be x said:


> Morning ladies hope everyone is ok? I've had my scan this morning due to previous losses and baby is fine, I'm measuring one day behind but she said that baby's heart is strong and everything is ok :)
> 
> View attachment 770501
> 
> 
> There is baby :)




Kiwiberry said:


> So happy to hear this Mummy <3 :hugs:. Look at your little bean!! So beautiful!!
> 
> Ok now its my turn hehe! Sorry that I did not get to posting last night. I had a really really busy day and by the time I got home I was sick like heck! Anyway, had my scan yesterday! The baby is doing great. Their hb was 169 and they said my EDD (at least by the tech) was December 31st, so if you could update Lolly that would be so terrific!

Lovely scan pics ladies! Great to hear all is well :) I'll change your EDD Kiwi :thumbup:



messica said:


> I put on fb this morning but our scan this morning at 8w6d went great! Both babies measured exactly 8w6d, baby A's heartbeat measured 158, baby B's measured 168. We could see both wiggling around like crazy, and at just the right moment baby A went full on gummy bear with arms and legs, you can see in his/her picture lol
> 
> Things couldn't have looked better, she said both had the start of the amniotic sac filling up with fluid which was awesome news. We go back June 20th for our 12 week scan and then we should be able to space them out about a month at a time from there. She said with how well they're growing this may be the last time we get them both on the same picture though :flower:
> 
> TTC for so long we've had a long time to talk about names. At the top of our list is Evan, Drake and Jace for boys and Cora(lynn), Avery and Piper for girls. Nothing set in stone but they've been up there for both of us for a very long time.

Lovely pics!! Ahhh twinnies!!



gemgem77 said:


> Hi Ladies, just to say I'm sadly leaving this group as waiting to miscarry :'( second one in 6 months. Hopefully try again soon. Good luck with your pregnancies xx

Gem I'm so sorry to hear this hun :( I hope you get your bfp, forever baby soon :hugs:



0203 said:


> I've just got back from my scan, measuring a little behind but I have really long cycles so was kind of expecting it heard the heart beat and it was wonderful!

Glad all was well at the scan 0203 :flower: I'm sure your 12w scan will be more accurate for dates anyway so not to worry!


----------



## Mummy to be x

0203 said:


> I've just got back from my scan, measuring a little behind but I have really long cycles so was kind of expecting it heard the heart beat and it was wonderful!

Yay wonderful news!! X


----------



## 0203

Thanks everyone, am so relieved. I was convinced there was nothing in there, I'm still so symptomless!


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> I've just got back from my scan, measuring a little behind but I have really long cycles so was kind of expecting it heard the heart beat and it was wonderful!

So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## SCgirl

Anytime I get worried about disappearing symptoms, I just need to post on here. They're back for now! :haha: (Which I guess is good, but boy do I feel bad and unable to do anything!)


----------



## Kdear95

I'm sad to say that our little bean is no longer with us..


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kdear95 said:


> I'm sad to say that our little bean is no longer with us..

I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: take good care of yourself, you'll get through this xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Kdear95 said:


> I'm sad to say that our little bean is no longer with us..

So sorry !! Please take care of yourself!!! :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Kdear95 said:


> I'm sad to say that our little bean is no longer with us..

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## ab75

Congratulations 0203 xx


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi everyone, my scan went great, but I was moved back two weeks (which makes my dates line up with the anniversary trip we took). So I'm six weeks 3 days, due January 21st. We were able to see the heartbeat and he said everything looks great.
Morning sickness has kicked in and my ob said that zofran is not recommended during the first trimester anymore so they put me on a new at doesn't seem to work.


----------



## thosevibes

Kdear95 said:


> I'm sad to say that our little bean is no longer with us..

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Kiwiberry

Kdear95 said:


> I'm sad to say that our little bean is no longer with us..

Awww hun I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:



hopeful2012 said:


> Hi everyone, my scan went great, but I was moved back two weeks (which makes my dates line up with the anniversary trip we took). So I'm six weeks 3 days, due January 21st. We were able to see the heartbeat and he said everything looks great.
> Morning sickness has kicked in and my ob said that zofran is not recommended during the first trimester anymore so they put me on a new at doesn't seem to work.

So glad to hear your scan went so well! :happydance:


----------



## lady1985

SCgirl said:


> My symptoms are gone (for the last 2-3 days) most of the time (aside from bad dizzyness/tiredness), which has me worried (tender breasts have always been the telling sign for me, and they seem to have stopped hurting and decreased in size. Cramping has also almost disappeared. Had another dream last night that I started spotting. Had another unrelated dream where I remembered that dream so I checked, and was, so I thought that was real. Woke up, and thankfully nothing. Maybe I can use crazy dreams as a symptom haha.
> 
> My 8w scan is scheduled for Thursday. I'll be worrying (again) until then!
> 
> Anyone else have issues with fading symptoms or getting some relief from sore boobs?

Yes my symptoms really come and go from day to day, it's weird that I get most symptoms, feeling like crap when I'm at work..very annoying lol. I'm with you on the crazy dreams the last 3 nights I've been waking up with a headache as I've been dreaming so much :dohh:



0203 said:


> I've just got back from my scan, measuring a little behind but I have really long cycles so was kind of expecting it heard the heart beat and it was wonderful!

Yey congrats, best sound ever!! :thumbup:



0203 said:


> Thanks everyone, am so relieved. I was convinced there was nothing in there, I'm still so symptomless!

I had my DS1 last October, seriously I didn't feel any symptoms at all through out the pregnancy if I hadn't taken a test I wouldn't have know until I saw my bump growing!



hopeful2012 said:


> Hi everyone, my scan went great, but I was moved back two weeks (which makes my dates line up with the anniversary trip we took). So I'm six weeks 3 days, due January 21st. We were able to see the heartbeat and he said everything looks great.
> Morning sickness has kicked in and my ob said that zofran is not recommended during the first trimester anymore so they put me on a new at doesn't seem to work.

Congrats on the honeymoon bub! Hopefully the sickness will pass. Keep eating crackers to keep your stomach lined xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Kdear95 said:


> I'm sad to say that our little bean is no longer with us..

so sorry hun. 

GemGem i am so sorry for your loss too :hugs: for you both. 

Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies and to everyone who has had a lovely scan.


----------



## Mummy to be x

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi everyone, my scan went great, but I was moved back two weeks (which makes my dates line up with the anniversary trip we took). So I'm six weeks 3 days, due January 21st. We were able to see the heartbeat and he said everything looks great.
> Morning sickness has kicked in and my ob said that zofran is not recommended during the first trimester anymore so they put me on a new at doesn't seem to work.

Glad your scam went well :)


----------



## sunshine85

Kdear95 said:


> I'm sad to say that our little bean is no longer with us..



So sorry to hear that love..sending you thoughts and :hugs: xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well today? Just a quick question to all the ladies who have kids already, when did you feel the first flutters?? I can't remember how early I was with the boys but I know it was quite early, I'm positive today I felt a slight flutter! I was sat with my feet up reading & I'm sure there was Definatly something, it Definatly wasn't gas x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I got a little kick at 19 week and 3 days but I don't think I felt anything before that x


----------



## ab75

I can remember feeling dd2 at about 12/13 weeks xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Like I said I've always felt things early, with my 1st I found out at 8 weeks & remember feeling something within a few weeks which was confirmed by midwife as when I had my 1st appt at 11wks she tried with Doppler but said she may not hear anything but as I was lay there I felt it & pointed to where I did & as soon as she put the Doppler there the hb popped up! I honestly can't remember with the other 2 though but I'm sure it was 9-10wks for the slightest of flutters but I'm sure it was that today, just the once & just for a 2nd but it was 1 of them things where you think that rings a bell x


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's so exciting mrs!! X


----------



## lady1985

Yes me! But I think the flutter feeling is just high blood flow. At this stage with just only buds as arms and legs I don't think its possible.


----------



## thosevibes

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you're all well today? Just a quick question to all the ladies who have kids already, when did you feel the first flutters?? I can't remember how early I was with the boys but I know it was quite early, I'm positive today I felt a slight flutter! I was sat with my feet up reading & I'm sure there was Definatly something, it Definatly wasn't gas x

17 weeks. You can feel your uterus twitch. 

I feel mine twitch and pull all the time now. It was probably that! :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I was 17 weeks when we felt him kick from the outside, & I think I'd felt him a bit before that but didn't know what I was feeling. I'm sure you can tell what side the baby is on etc from how you feel, but I would doubt you could feel it move as early as that, but who knows!

I'm feeling strange gas that is moving around just like baby does when they're big- it's weird, I wonder if my uterus is pushing up already because I don't usually notice individual bubbles move across my tummy! :/ 

Nausea has been bad this evening & I'm not even hungry- I swear I will be the size of a house if this goes on because I'll need to eat constantly!!!

Xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm the same, all I do is eat eat and eat! It's really not good x


----------



## KrissyKris22

For the ladies that are able to eat y'all are lucky. My lil bean is soo picky that its hard for me to eat. I feel like I dont have any taste buds hahahaha.

And I can't remember when I felt my ds first move. I know it was out the blue though lol


----------



## sunshine85

Same here...eat eat eat! 

I have a pudge already pfft! Lol

11 more days to next scan and I hope all goes well. Dh informed me he will be outta town for Father's Day so if baby still around than I will tell him on that scan date.


----------



## SCgirl

i'm sure y'all have tried similar things, but my doc encourages the BRAT diet- bananas, rice, apple sauce, and toast on the rougher days (with lots of fluids).

I'm still so thankful I haven't actually thrown up, but I actually think I'd feel much better if I did! I feel like I've had far far too much to drink (dizzy, achy, very nauseous, wanting to be sick), even though this is the longest I've been without alcohol in years! haha 

DH is off to the store for crystallized ginger, ginger-ale, and sea bands. I'm desperate because I can't function!

I'm still nervous that I'm doing all this prepping, and we'll find out that something happened to the baby on Thurs. I told dh I would be so mad if I'd been feeling this bad and baby wasn't ok! I think I hate not knowing and not being able to do anything, so I want to prepare myself just in case... (crazy hormones / emotions aren't helping either)


----------



## sunshine85

I feel nauseous in the morning before I eat something. I either dry heave, gag or throw up depending. Also there is something about tacobell that I crave alot. Anything unhealthy really. Ughh and not drinking nearly as much water as I should. I
Boobs still sore though, my acne has cleared up.

Has a bad dream of a micarriage last night I wole up and could barely breathe. Was terrible. I hope this is not the case this time. I have heard the hb 5 times now, I know that should reassure me but I just can't relax...

Anyway, back to baking brownies and grilling steaks :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you're all well today? Just a quick question to all the ladies who have kids already, when did you feel the first flutters?? I can't remember how early I was with the boys but I know it was quite early, I'm positive today I felt a slight flutter! I was sat with my feet up reading & I'm sure there was Definatly something, it Definatly wasn't gas x


With my 1st I was right around 18-20 wks. With each one since, it's been a little earlier. I think the earliest has been 11-12 wks. I get the little bubbly feelings before that but thinks it's probably gas/ stretching. Who knows though!! Maybe it was baby!!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning

Well I've still only felt that feeling just the once, I've had abit of a stretchy feeling the past few days but this was something totally different so who knows, I'll keep you all informed if I feel it again.

How is everyone today? I'm exhausted again!! As soon as it gets to 9pm I can't keep my eyes open & even after 12hrs sleep when I wake up I feel like I could sleep for another 12hrs!!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Morning everyone. Hope you are all ok. Haven't been on this weekend, been busy and went out for a meal yesterday where they had an indoor soft play for Alex, only the toddler area was naff, just a ball pool and he so wanted to go through all the tunnels and down the slides, OH asked if he was able to go in and the man who works there took him to go down the slide and Alex wouldn't leave him alone after that lol (adults weren't allowed to go in).

Still no sickness here. Dunno how I feel about that to be honest.

Mrs humphreys - with Alex I swear I felt a little flutter the day before my 12 week scan (it was while I was in work and I worked on computers so I was sitting down, I don't think I would of felt it if I was walking around), it was as though he was telling me he was there and not to worry. Then it was a few more weeks until I felt anything else.


----------



## thosevibes

Pregnancy won&#8217;t let me sleep. I&#8217;m sooooooo tired but I wake up every hour.


----------



## Pix

Hey ladies. I've been mostly lurking!! Keeping up with you all!!

So anyone else have horrifying constipation? I'm dying over here. My poor family yesterday got stunk out by this constipation gas. :-/ it's funny but kinda not. Lol. Trying to get it moving with water, fiber, and a colace regime. It's making me look 4 months preggo already!!! Except hubby is convince it's just baby. Mmmmmmm. He's a sweet liar. 

I just ordered a Doppler and it should arrive today. I'm probably goin to spend all evening trying to find my jelly bean. Lol. 

As for feeling the baby. I'm pretty small.( But not extremely small.) and when I lay curled up in a ball I can feel my uterus and a slight pressure in there. Also. I have an anterior tipped uterus. So I kinda luck out with feeling it early. But then get massive at the end. Heh. I haven't felt flutters or anything just that hard ball in my belly. Still. That bit makes me feel better.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

So I know why I've been feeling so crappy, I've got a water infection, I've just had a letter off the midwife to say get In touch with the doctors so I have & there's been a prescription there for me for anti biotics since last week but nobody phoned to let me know!!! I'm so annoyed x


----------



## wildchic

Pix- I'm also a lurker, with a post here & there, lol! I don't have constipation, I find that I'm quite regular actually! Hope the fiber works soon, I can only imagine how bloated you must be feeling? 

The only thing that's really getting to me is the nausea!!! I got myself some ginger chews, it helped somewhat, but I still feel it! 

Any of you ladies got some advice with what to use for the nausea? I'll try/do anything to make it stop!!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

mrs.humphreys said:


> So I know why I've been feeling so crappy, I've got a water infection, I've just had a letter off the midwife to say get In touch with the doctors so I have & there's been a prescription there for me for anti biotics since last week but nobody phoned to let me know!!! I'm so annoyed x

Gosh that's terrible!! I'm glad you've found out why you've been feeling so crap now x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yep they even said "oh did you not know there was a prescription here for you?" Well funnily enough I'm not a mind reader so no I didn't know there was 1 waiting for me!! Hopefully once they get into my system I'll be feeling better


----------



## sunshine85

I have ZERO energy. Laundry is piled high and I have got to get somr cleaning done. However, I amdoing it in moderation lol. I just feel so tired.

Nauseaous a bit, so ate three pieces of toast. Hopefully it helps.

June 12th is next scan date.


----------



## Kailetski

Just got a call that I have an appointment with the obgyn on the 10th, I should be about 9+4 then but part of me is not looking forward to the appointment at all... Last time I was there was around a year ago and I had lied to him and said I was still on the pill... won't he be shocked to find out I'm expecting!?
He's a great guy but I don't like confrontation and I'm not sure what he'll say when he finds out I've been off the pill...:blush:

Also I can't seem to stop eating! I weighed myself last night and almost cried as I had gained like 5 pounds in the past week or so, I know I'm probably gonna gain but I don't want it all to happen during the first trimester... I just took a year to lose 35 pounds... DO NOT WANT IT BACK THIS SOON!:cry:


----------



## ab75

I also have zero energy xx


----------



## thosevibes

Kailetski said:


> Also I can't seem to stop eating! I weighed myself last night and almost cried as I had gained like 5 pounds in the past week or so, I know I'm probably gonna gain but I don't want it all to happen during the first trimester... I just took a year to lose 35 pounds... DO NOT WANT IT BACK THIS SOON!:cry:

I know exactly how you feel! 

I quit smoking in June last year, gained 20lbs from quitting, got pregnant in July, gained 27lbs with the pregnancy, lost all the pregnancy weight but five pounds, pregnant again.

Good news is the LOs are soooo worth it! And we can loose after pregnancy xx


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies, 

Just stopping by to say that I'm in the middle of another m/c, so I won't be joining you lovely ladies with a January Jellybean of my own...but I wish you all the best of luck! I hope your pregnancies go smoothly and your births are wonderful. :)


----------



## ab75

Sorry Ella, I hope you get your sticky rainbow soon xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Oh no I'm so sorry Ella. Best of luck with catching a sticky bean soon xxx


----------



## eme

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi :hi: I'm 24, have a three year old daughter and a pain in the bum hubby who I love to pieces <3 :haha: according to my last AF I'm due jan third!! :happydance: we had a mmc in March and one back in 2011 so I'm also praying so hard for a sticky bean :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Hey there! Just wanted to pop in and say I hope things are going well with you! My "positive" last month was a fluke, just leftover hcg from my mc in March.

BUT my positive THIS MONTH ISN'T!!!!!! hahaha Just found out today and wondered how you were (I had decided to take a break from the Bump after the disappointment of my period last month) so figured I'd swing through and say hi!


----------



## messica

wildchic said:


> Pix- I'm also a lurker, with a post here & there, lol! I don't have constipation, I find that I'm quite regular actually! Hope the fiber works soon, I can only imagine how bloated you must be feeling?
> 
> The only thing that's really getting to me is the nausea!!! I got myself some ginger chews, it helped somewhat, but I still feel it!
> 
> Any of you ladies got some advice with what to use for the nausea? I'll try/do anything to make it stop!!!!



Doxylamine succinate (unisom) and B6 combo :thumbup:

Super safe and works GREAT. I seriously don't know what I'd do without it. I have Zofran but am a minimalist (even more so in pregnancy) and doc said if the Doxy/B6 works to go with that as much as possible.


----------



## messica

I'm so sorry to read that Ella, best wishes to you moving forward :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cautiously sticking my toe in!

I've had 3 losses since November so I'm a nervous wreck (full story can be seen on front page of my journal) and recently diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome so I have daily Clexane injections, Baby Aspirin and 5mg Folic Acid. 

I think I'm due 17th January.


----------



## Mummy to be x

eme said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi: I'm 24, have a three year old daughter and a pain in the bum hubby who I love to pieces <3 :haha: according to my last AF I'm due jan third!! :happydance: we had a mmc in March and one back in 2011 so I'm also praying so hard for a sticky bean :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hey there! Just wanted to pop in and say I hope things are going well with you! My "positive" last month was a fluke, just leftover hcg from my mc in March.
> 
> BUT my positive THIS MONTH ISN'T!!!!!! hahaha Just found out today and wondered how you were (I had decided to take a break from the Bump after the disappointment of my period last month) so figured I'd swing through and say hi!Click to expand...

Oh my god, no way!! That's terrible I'm sorry. So your definitely pregnant right now!? That's amazing news congratulations :hugs:

I'm doing good thank you. I hope you are too? Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

DBZ34 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just stopping by to say that I'm in the middle of another m/c, so I won't be joining you lovely ladies with a January Jellybean of my own...but I wish you all the best of luck! I hope your pregnancies go smoothly and your births are wonderful. :)

I'm so sorry Hun take good care of yourself :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

brunettebimbo said:


> Cautiously sticking my toe in!
> 
> I've had 3 losses since November so I'm a nervous wreck (full story can be seen on front page of my journal) and recently diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome so I have daily Clexane injections, Baby Aspirin and 5mg Folic Acid.
> 
> I think I'm due 17th January.

Hi Hun and welcome to the group! Sending lots of sticky vibes your way, I'm sure this is going to be your time :hugs:


----------



## Dawnyybus

Pix said:


> Hey ladies. I've been mostly lurking!! Keeping up with you all!!
> 
> So anyone else have horrifying constipation? I'm dying over here. My poor family yesterday got stunk out by this constipation gas. :-/ it's funny but kinda not. Lol. Trying to get it moving with water, fiber, and a colace regime. It's making me look 4 months preggo already!!! Except hubby is convince it's just baby. Mmmmmmm. He's a sweet liar.
> 
> I just ordered a Doppler and it should arrive today. I'm probably goin to spend all evening trying to find my jelly bean. Lol.
> 
> As for feeling the baby. I'm pretty small.( But not extremely small.) and when I lay curled up in a ball I can feel my uterus and a slight pressure in there. Also. I have an anterior tipped uterus. So I kinda luck out with feeling it early. But then get massive at the end. Heh. I haven't felt flutters or anything just that hard ball in my belly. Still. That bit makes me feel better.


I suffer terrible constipation, if it gets too bad I get hospitalised with such pain. So I thought ahead and got a laxative but guess what it's not working and I'm getting more bloated by the day... Eating lots of fibre and fruit and veg but nothing... 
I really want a Doppler but my boyfriend won't let me have one =[ 



mrs.humphreys said:


> So I know why I've been feeling so crappy, I've got a water infection, I've just had a letter off the midwife to say get In touch with the doctors so I have & there's been a prescription there for me for anti biotics since last week but nobody phoned to let me know!!! I'm so annoyed x

I was diagnosed with a water infection on Friday and am in antibiotics but had a panic about if they are safe but apparently they are... Hope you feel better soon. 



DBZ34 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just stopping by to say that I'm in the middle of another m/c, so I won't be joining you lovely ladies with a January Jellybean of my own...but I wish you all the best of luck! I hope your pregnancies go smoothly and your births are wonderful. :)

So sorry for your loss. Hope to see you back soon. Xxxxxxx


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Cautiously sticking my toe in!
> 
> I've had 3 losses since November so I'm a nervous wreck (full story can be seen on front page of my journal) and recently diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome so I have daily Clexane injections, Baby Aspirin and 5mg Folic Acid.
> 
> I think I'm due 17th January.

Welcome brunette:) H+H pregnancy to all us ladies :flower:


----------



## wildchic

DBZ34 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just stopping by to say that I'm in the middle of another m/c, so I won't be joining you lovely ladies with a January Jellybean of my own...but I wish you all the best of luck! I hope your pregnancies go smoothly and your births are wonderful. :)

So sorry hun *hugs* I pray you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Hello!! I'm Chelsea. I'm due January 31st!! This is my second bean- hoping for a girl this time!! The beans will be almost exactly one year apart (I'm gonna have my hands full!!)


----------



## Pix

It's slowly working. Got special prenatals for vegans. Which has a helpful digestive enzyme. I hope it kicks in soon. 

My last miscarriage started with a bm. So I'm kinda freaked out to even try. 0.o which is silly I know.


----------



## SCgirl

the progesterone i'm on has me all kinds of blocked up... most laxatives will leave me on the floor in severe pain (ibs), but i seem to have good luck with phillips brand milk of magnesia. only gotten desperate enough to use it once while pregnant, but boy did it work- within 3 hours (and i wasn't in tons of pain). kept things moving next day or two as well. label says something like 30 min to 6 hours for it to work.


----------



## ab75

Hi BB welcome to the jellybeans xx


----------



## eme

Mummy to be x said:


> eme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi: I'm 24, have a three year old daughter and a pain in the bum hubby who I love to pieces <3 :haha: according to my last AF I'm due jan third!! :happydance: we had a mmc in March and one back in 2011 so I'm also praying so hard for a sticky bean :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hey there! Just wanted to pop in and say I hope things are going well with you! My "positive" last month was a fluke, just leftover hcg from my mc in March.
> 
> BUT my positive THIS MONTH ISN'T!!!!!! hahaha Just found out today and wondered how you were (I had decided to take a break from the Bump after the disappointment of my period last month) so figured I'd swing through and say hi!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god, no way!! That's terrible I'm sorry. So your definitely pregnant right now!? That's amazing news congratulations :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing good thank you. I hope you are too? XxClick to expand...


Yep it's a definite positive....had multiple negatives and a heavy 5 day period at the beginning of May. First hpt I took on the 31st was FAINT, second one I took today BFP in seconds!!!! I swear this year has been such a rollercoaster!!!

I kind of needed a break from the boards when I got my period last month, didn't track ovulation or anything. DH asked me a few days ago when we can start trying again because he really wanted to start trying, I told him we could this month haha


----------



## ab75

We picked a girls name today. I am in shock, I said it, DH liked it!! Took us ages to pick both DD's names. I still think this one is a boy tho, lol xx


----------



## ab75

Hi eme, congratulations xx


----------



## Pix

Just got the Doppler in and it took a bit to figure out what I was hearing but I got to hear my little Gummie Bear!!! Ranging from 125-130 bpm. 

I feel much more confident now. He or she was higher than I anticipated too. Maybe an inch above my pubic bone. That thud thud thud was the most beautiful sound!!! 

Had to share in my excitement!!


----------



## ab75

Well done pix, that's amazing xx


----------



## jennie22

When is all of your scans I'm goin to doc on Thursday to be referred to epu


----------



## SCgirl

I had my first at 6w0 (my current pic), and have another on Thursday (hopefully 8w!)... I'm super nervous about it as I've had some bad cramping off and on all day today (and some yesterday)- thankfully no bleeding.

Is anyone else still suffering through cramps this late?


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies. They moved up my first OB appointment to tomorrow. Did anyone have a scan at around 7 weeks 5 days and what did you see?


----------



## mrs.b23

Lost my baby so I won't be on here anymore, but congrats and good luck to all of you!


----------



## SCgirl

So sorry to hear that mrs.b- hope you can take some time to rest (and maybe have a large adult beverage).


----------



## thosevibes

Sorry to hear mrs.b.... <3




First pregnancy caused me to not be able to handle spicy food. Now I&#8217;m craving spicy food and can&#8217;t handle it. I&#8217;m sitting here with hot chips and a glass of milk&#8230; lol


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome to any new ladies who joined! :hugs:



wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies. They moved up my first OB appointment to tomorrow. Did anyone have a scan at around 7 weeks 5 days and what did you see?

Hey hun! I had a scan done around 7 weeks. I am not sure if they were able to see anything or not as it was in the ER and they would not let me see the screen. Judging by what they said at the end of the appointment leads me to believe they did see at least something. They were able to date me properly so they must have seen more than a sack. The HB at 7 weeks was 140. At 9 weeks it was 169. 



mrs.b23 said:


> Lost my baby so I won't be on here anymore, but congrats and good luck to all of you!

I am really sorry to hear this Mrs.b. <3



SCgirl said:


> I had my first at 6w0 (my current pic), and have another on Thursday (hopefully 8w!)... I'm super nervous about it as I've had some bad cramping off and on all day today (and some yesterday)- thankfully no bleeding.
> 
> Is anyone else still suffering through cramps this late?

I have cramps all the time hun. They come and go and never really last a long time. They remind me of AF, only a little lighter. I told my nurse about them and I will be telling my OBGYN when I get the chance to meet him. The nurse I talked to about it did not seem too concerned she acted like it was normal. Honestly, I think it is normal unless you see blood with it. I have been dealing with it for weeks and so far so good.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had cramps on and off. The first few weeks were really painful. I thought baby number two would hurt less but nope :lol: O and sheesh the pain when sneezing! Ouch!

I had a scan at 6+3, we saw baby and heartbeat :cloud9: Hoping to maybe get another scan in next week if they will let me!

Sorry to the girls who have lost their babies :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

brunettebimbo said:


> I've had cramps on and off. The first few weeks were really painful. I thought baby number two would hurt less but nope :lol: O and sheesh the pain when sneezing! Ouch!
> 
> I had a scan at 6+3, we saw baby and heartbeat :cloud9: Hoping to maybe get another scan in next week if they will let me!
> 
> Sorry to the girls who have lost their babies :hugs:

I know exactly what you mean!! When I sneeze it tenses up so bad down there and its so tender and sore! I notice the same type of thing happening when i sit down for too long and then get up all of a sudden. I also noticed that I can't stretch anymore like I used to. The moment I try and do a full body stretch the pain kicks in. So I quickly learned not to do it lol. Which is a real bummer since I loved stretching.


----------



## ab75

Sorry for your loss mrs b xx


----------



## ab75

All of my symptoms, feeling constantly nauseous, sore boobs, tiredness have ALL gone. So worried now. Got mw this afternoon for bloods etc but that won't reassure me xx


----------



## 0203

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies. They moved up my first OB appointment to tomorrow. Did anyone have a scan at around 7 weeks 5 days and what did you see?

I got dated 7w 5d at my scan (date before that was 8w 3d) we saw and heard a heart beat and our little blob. Good luck with your scan
 



Attached Files:







20140531_181354.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrsb I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:

I'm cramping a little now and again I think it's just because everything is stretching out in there and making room for baby :)

Pix - that's amazing news :happydance:


----------



## Kailetski

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies. They moved up my first OB appointment to tomorrow. Did anyone have a scan at around 7 weeks 5 days and what did you see?

I had one in the ER at what I thought was 7&1 it was internal and I could see the baby and the heart beat and the Dr. Told me after that I was 6&4 so I think they should be able to see something, just remember everyone and each pregnancy is different.


----------



## Pix

My symptoms come and go. Try not to worry too much. Which is easier said than done. I believe I was frantic for days that I had nothing and felt really good. Then I realized my boobs still hurt I had only gotten used to it. The cramps were there. Off and on but it didn't phase me as much anymore. 

Day 3 of the colace regime and still... Nothing. I'm so terrified I'll end up in the ER again with impacted Bowels. Like I did with dd. sigh. That's why I'm convinced it's a girl!! There's gotta be a poop break for me soon!!! Gonna try a bit of caffein today to see if that helps.


----------



## ab75

Thanks Pix.
I hope you manage to poop soon. I get constipated and it can be very painful so can only begin to imagine what you are going through xx


----------



## SMandel22

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies. They moved up my first OB appointment to tomorrow. Did anyone have a scan at around 7 weeks 5 days and what did you see?

I had my first scan at 7w4d and it was amazing!! We saw a little bean in there and heard it's heartbeat. I measured at 7w1d, so only about 3 days behind, which was no worry to my dr. Good luck at your appointment! :happydance:


----------



## wifey2013

Thanks for all the replies ladies! I am very excited - less than 2 hours to go! It'll just reassure me that everything is fine. I'm just still nervous because my last pregnancy ended in a MMC at exactly 4 weeks - the day AF was due! If I hadn't of tested early I would have never even known. I have taken maybe 5 IC's since I got my BFP on a clearblue to make sure the baby was still around, the last one was 2 days ago and the test line showed up right away - a sigh of relief - but I still want to be sure with an ultrasound. I hope he does one today!!


----------



## thosevibes

Hope everyone is having a lovely day.


----------



## ab75

I'm just getting ready to go to mw for bloods xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> I'm just getting ready to go to mw for bloods xx

Eeeek!! I hate that part of the process :cry:. At least the nurse only stabbed me 2 times the last time they did it.....


----------



## Mummy to be x

ab75 said:


> I'm just getting ready to go to mw for bloods xx

Good luck with the mw :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Kiwiberry said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just getting ready to go to mw for bloods xx
> 
> Eeeek!! I hate that part of the process :cry:. At least the nurse only stabbed me 2 times the last time they did it.....Click to expand...

:haha: I was my midwifes personal pin cushion when pregnant with ds2. i was stuck with a few needles 2-3 times a week. 


So so sorry to the ladies who have lost their babies :hugs: I hope you can take a rest and recover and go on to have your rainbow babies! 

and welcome to any new ladies :hi: congratulations on your :bfp: :D xx


----------



## sunshine85

8 week sonogram today in an hour. Never made it out of the 6-7 week mark with previous two. Fx for me please, praying this lil bean is sticking around.

Hubby told me he will be out of town for Father's Day so if bean is all good today I will be telling him tonight.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sunshine - good luck today I'm sure you little bean is fine in there! Thinking of you! Il be keeping an eye out for your update as to when you tell hubby ;) :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Had to get blood from my hand, my veins are rubbish lol.
ooohhhh sunshine, can't wait for your announcement to hubby update xx


----------



## wifey2013

FX for you sunshine!!

As for me, first prenatal visit was only a bunch of paperwork, some peeing in a cup, and a blood pressure test. Not very exciting. I asked my doctor if I was able to get an ultrasound this early to ease my mind and unfortunately it's not covered by our Provincial insurance and my private insurance doesn't cover it either. I decided to do it anyways, it's about $125.00 but it will help me relax until my scan at 12 weeks. I go tomorrow at 1:30 - so I'm hoping to see a sticky little bean in there. We also had to make the decision to do the bloods for down syndrome privately or through the general medical insurance and decided to go private because the test is much more thorough. That will be done at around 10 weeks.


----------



## Dawnyybus

SCgirl said:


> I had my first at 6w0 (my current pic), and have another on Thursday (hopefully 8w!)... I'm super nervous about it as I've had some bad cramping off and on all day today (and some yesterday)- thankfully no bleeding.
> 
> Is anyone else still suffering through cramps this late?

I'm suffering quite bad cramps but it said in a book they can get worse about 8 weeks as you are stretching more. 



Pix said:


> My symptoms come and go. Try not to worry too much. Which is easier said than done. I believe I was frantic for days that I had nothing and felt really good. Then I realized my boobs still hurt I had only gotten used to it. The cramps were there. Off and on but it didn't phase me as much anymore.
> 
> Day 3 of the colace regime and still... Nothing. I'm so terrified I'll end up in the ER again with impacted Bowels. Like I did with dd. sigh. That's why I'm convinced it's a girl!! There's gotta be a poop break for me soon!!! Gonna try a bit of caffein today to see if that helps.


I'm getting scared about constipation now, I get severe constipation and get hospitalised, I'm taking a laxative but still nothing.... 



sunshine85 said:


> 8 week sonogram today in an hour. Never made it out of the 6-7 week mark with previous two. Fx for me please, praying this lil bean is sticking around.
> 
> Hubby told me he will be out of town for Father's Day so if bean is all good today I will be telling him tonight.

Good luck, let us know how it goes and how hubby takes it?? 

My nausea today has gone to a whole new level and I start to heave and feel abit weak... 

Hope everyone is good today xxxx


----------



## lady1985

Congrats on the new girls, and so sorry for the losses..

Hope everyone is OK today, I've been feeling hungry, sickly and head aching all day long. I'm wondering if different symptoms mean different sex?? I didn't have either with DS1(I can hope) 

Lovely scans too ladies!! I can't wait for ours it will be on the 12th, time is going sooooo slooooowwwllllyyyyyy lol


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies 
Hope you're all well today? Rather busy day for me today & only just had chance to have a peek on here. Can't wait to see the scan pics ladies!
I've started my antibiotics yesterday & I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or not but other then feeling sick when u 1st woke up today I've been rather good! Not as tired either tonight so hopefully it's the water infection that's been making me feel so awful, I'm going to wait until I've finished my antibiotics & start taking my folic acid again to see how it goes, at least I'll know then if it was the water infection making me so sick or wether it is in fact the folic acid that isn't agreeing with me again xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Sorry to hear of more losses :( massive hugs- take care of yourselves.

Good luck sunshine :) hope it went well today!

AFM: booked my scan for Monday, when I'll be 7+1. Trying to remain calm but really I'm excited. Will be devastated if it's not good news. But feeling so bloated & sick & looking v pregnant already!! So hoping it will be.

Speaking of good news I got a promotion at work today, so feeling chuffed with myself :)

Hope everyone is well :)

Xxx


----------



## sunshine85

Doc went great today. He said I am at 8 weeks and 5 days, which is another milestone down. Never made it out of the 6-7 week range. Still cautious of course but doc today seemed optomistic and say we are halfway outta this first tri...


----------



## Dawnyybus

Yay. Glad all went well. Are you gunna tell hubby?? Xxxx


----------



## thosevibes

That's great sunshine! xx



A new little baby joined the family today. Kati Moon! <3 <3 All the grandbabies, unplanned, ended up with nature names. Lila Sky, Delanie Rose, Meadow Raine, and Kati Moon :) And all so close in age!! Year old, 6 months, 3 1/2 months, newborn.

I'm pretty sure when I come out with this pregnancy both sides of the fam will hope for a boy xx
 



Attached Files:







10300886_10204235500711468_1672152131078720321_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats thosevibes!!

Ok, I haven't been able to post much, but I've definitely been stalking. So some of you will appreciate this tmi post.... I finally pooped! :rofl: I think it's time for softeners!

So sorry to hear of some jellybean losses... :cry:


----------



## Dawnyybus

Oh my goodness the bottom of my back is red raw where I have itched so much... Anyone else itchy?? And why do we get itchy?? Xxxxx


----------



## cheezytrish

5_Year_Plan said:


> AFM: booked my scan for Monday, when I'll be 7+1. Trying to remain calm but really I'm excited. Will be devastated if it's not good news. But feeling so bloated & sick & looking v pregnant already!! So hoping it will be.
> 
> Speaking of good news I got a promotion at work today, so feeling chuffed with myself :)

Congrats on the promotion!!

If I can make you feel any better, today a co-worker came in today and said, "wow, are you ok? You look terrible!" - gee...thanks!! :brat:



sunshine85 said:


> Doc went great today. He said I am at 8 weeks and 5 days, which is another milestone down. Never made it out of the 6-7 week range. Still cautious of course but doc today seemed optomistic and say we are halfway outta this first tri...

How exciting!! Congrats :)



thosevibes said:


> A new little baby joined the family today. Kati Moon! <3 <3 All the grandbabies, unplanned, ended up with nature names. Lila Sky, Delanie Rose, Meadow Raine, and Kati Moon :) And all so close in age!! Year old, 6 months, 3 1/2 months, newborn.

YAY for babies!! Thanks for posting the cute pic.



DolceBella said:


> Ok, I haven't been able to post much, but I've definitely been stalking. So some of you will appreciate this tmi post.... I finally pooped! :rofl: I think it's time for softeners!

Your tmi made me snort! Who knew we'd appreciate a good poop so much? :thumbup:



Dawnyybus said:


> Oh my goodness the bottom of my back is red raw where I have itched so much... Anyone else itchy?? And why do we get itchy?? Xxxxx

I'm afraid I haven't had that *yet* but I've had the driest throat and I think I'm drinking about 4 litres of water per day. I can't tell if it's allergies or preg. Anyone else crazy dehydrated?


----------



## sunshine85

Dawnyybus said:


> Yay. Glad all went well. Are you gunna tell hubby?? Xxxx

Yup. Hubby is in shower now, dinner is made, dessert done. Gonna tell him in just a few minutes actually!!


----------



## wifey2013

sunshine85 said:


> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> Yay. Glad all went well. Are you gunna tell hubby?? Xxxx
> 
> Yup. Hubby is in shower now, dinner is made, dessert done. Gonna tell him in just a few minutes actually!!Click to expand...

So exiting!! Good luck - can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Dawny, u should mention it to ur Dr n he will do blood tests because although it's probably nothing it could also be a sign of a liver condition some people get in pregnancy so it's worth a check. 

Is it mad that I'm still doing hpts? It still doesn't feel real, iv seen a Dr and a student midwife, neither have confirmed it, just took my word for it. My scan isn't until 14th July and I won't see midwife until 2 weeks after that so I feel like I'm going it alone at the minute. I mean I'm not buying anymore hpts just using 10 I have but I think it will keep giving me relief and reassurance until the scan. Worry can't be good for the jellybean


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies! :hi:
I've been struggling the last few days. My gag reflex is on overdrive but I don't actually vomit. The doctor gave me a new medicine but it doesn't work well. I went back to the OB yesterday due to congestion and facial pain which is usually a sinus infection for me, they did another ultrasound and everything was good, but they don't want to put me on antibiotics since I'm so early. I was out of work yesterday and left early today due to feeling awful. I think I'm going to call the dentist tomorrow due to the discovery of a swollen gum and the facial pain concentrating in that area:dohh:. Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## sunshine85

Finally told hubby!!

He is excited and keeps looking at the sonogram photo. He went around the room tp pur animals and says 'you have a baby brother on the way' lol too cute.

Then, he comes up behind me rubbing belly and giving kisses...

So glad and now i can share my ups and downs openly and more calmly.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Pix said:


> My symptoms come and go. Try not to worry too much. Which is easier said than done. I believe I was frantic for days that I had nothing and felt really good. Then I realized my boobs still hurt I had only gotten used to it. The cramps were there. Off and on but it didn't phase me as much anymore.
> 
> Day 3 of the colace regime and still... Nothing. I'm so terrified I'll end up in the ER again with impacted Bowels. Like I did with dd. sigh. That's why I'm convinced it's a girl!! There's gotta be a poop break for me soon!!! Gonna try a bit of caffein today to see if that helps.


I was so constipated with my last, especially after delivery, that I ended up with vision issues from all the prolonged straining. Tried colace, but made bm's painful . Finally started taking a magnesium supplement. Have continued taking it, especially now. Is that something u could do? I found it way more effective than any other meds.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

sunshine85 said:


> Finally told hubby!!
> 
> He is excited and keeps looking at the sonogram photo. He went around the room tp pur animals and says 'you have a baby brother on the way' lol too cute.
> 
> Then, he comes up behind me rubbing belly and giving kisses...
> 
> So glad and now i can share my ups and downs openly and more calmly.

Aww that's too cute, great news Hun xx


----------



## ab75

5year, congrats on the promotion. 
Sunshine, yay for telling hubby xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sunshine that's amazing news!! So pleased for you Hun!


----------



## vickytoria88

Hi Ladies. Thought I would pop by and say hello. I'm currently in the December group but had my scan yesterday and have been put back 2 weeks and have to have another scan in a few weeks to date it. So looks like I'll be a January mum instead.

Hope you don't mind me popping in


----------



## Mummy to be x

vickytoria88 said:


> Hi Ladies. Thought I would pop by and say hello. I'm currently in the December group but had my scan yesterday and have been put back 2 weeks and have to have another scan in a few weeks to date it. So looks like I'll be a January mum instead.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me popping in

Hi and welcome to the group, I'm actually due in December but I've been in this group since finding out I was pregnant as by my LMP date i would of been a jelly bean!

Congratulations wishing you a happy and healthy nine months x


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Hey everyone, just looking for a bit of reassurance...
I'm a bit of a lurker on this forum and not much of a poster but feel I know you all well!
Basically I'm just over 9 weeks. Up until Monday I was having nausea and vomiting at 7pm on the dot (had this for 2 weeks) but last few days I've had really bad cough and temp and extreme exhaustion- literally sleeping 18 hours per day. I'm slightly better today thank god but my nausea has gone and I had no vomiting at all yesterday. My boobs which usually get quite hard towards end of day didn't do this last 2 days either. It seems this virus has made my preg symptoms lessen...
Having had a previous mc, I'm really worried now :(
I have a scan on Sunday (reassurance) but could this all be normal?
Sorry for long post and TIA xx


----------



## ab75

Hi Jo, I was worried yday as my symptoms went. Had mw appt and she said placenta starts to take over anytime from now so symptoms can subside. I felt sick this morning but only briefly, compared to the all day nausea I had last couple of weeks.
Hope this helps xx


----------



## JoWantsABaby

ab75 said:


> Hi Jo, I was worried yday as my symptoms went. Had mw appt and she said placenta starts to take over anytime from now so symptoms can subside. I felt sick this morning but only briefly, compared to the all day nausea I had last couple of weeks.
> Hope this helps xx

Thanks that does help! :hugs:
Fed up with worrying! Just wanna be out of this trimester! Xx


----------



## madseasons

Hello! I was wondering if I can join? I am due between Jan 29th and Jan 31st. (Ill update after first scan! :haha: ) 

I am almost 6 weeks due with my second LO and DS is 4.5 yo. I have been married to DH 8 years in Oct and been together for 14ish. 

I am an older mom at 36 with this one and I was 31 when I had DS!

Looking forward to meeting you all! Going to back read this thread now! :hugs:

Dee


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi Jo that sounds normal to me Hun, how are you otherwise?

I thought the placenta took over at week 12? That's what the sonograper told me?


----------



## Mummy to be x

madseasons said:


> Hello! I was wondering if I can join? I am due between Jan 29th and Jan 31st. (Ill update after first scan! :haha: )
> 
> I am almost 6 weeks due with my second LO and DS is 4.5 yo. I have been married to DH 8 years in Oct and been together for 14ish.
> 
> I am an older mom at 36 with this one and I was 31 when I had DS!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all! Going to back read this thread now! :hugs:
> 
> Dee

Welcome to the group and huge congratulations :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

madseasons said:


> Hello! I was wondering if I can join? I am due between Jan 29th and Jan 31st. (Ill update after first scan! :haha: )
> 
> I am almost 6 weeks due with my second LO and DS is 4.5 yo. I have been married to DH 8 years in Oct and been together for 14ish.
> 
> I am an older mom at 36 with this one and I was 31 when I had DS!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all! Going to back read this thread now! :hugs:
> 
> Dee

Welcome to the group and congrats! :hugs: <3


----------



## ab75

So did I mummy, but thats just what mw said yday!
Welcome madseasons, I am 39 at end of this month x


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi Jo that sounds normal to me Hun, how are you otherwise?
> 
> I thought the placenta took over at week 12? That's what the sonograper told me?

I'm ok thanks but really really knackered... Appetite crap but not sure if that's preg related or due to this bug I've got... No bleeding nor cramping. Boobs a little tender but not as tender as a few days ago...
I've been googling when placenta takes over and it can start in week 8 before fully taking over by week 12 ... I know symptoms can come and go but I'm so so anxious...
Anyhow mummy, how are u feeling ? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks girls. :)

Did you say your scans tomorrow Jo? I'm feeling ok still a bit nauseas now and again, we had our last scan at 9 week 4 days everything was ok but I'm still anxious, i wonder when it's going to stop so we can relax? X


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> Thanks girls. :)
> 
> Did you say your scans tomorrow Jo? I'm feeling ok still a bit nauseas now and again, we had our last scan at 9 week 4 days everything was ok but I'm still anxious, i wonder when it's going to stop so we can relax? X

No - scan is on Sunday - feels like forever away :( feels like my last scan was so long ago! 
Glad your last scan was ok but totally get the constant anxiety. I think once I get my 12 week scan done I'll relax a bit!
How are your boobs?! ( weird q I know, tell me to sod off if u like!!) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. :)
> 
> Did you say your scans tomorrow Jo? I'm feeling ok still a bit nauseas now and again, we had our last scan at 9 week 4 days everything was ok but I'm still anxious, i wonder when it's going to stop so we can relax? X
> 
> No - scan is on Sunday - feels like forever away :( feels like my last scan was so long ago!
> Glad your last scan was ok but totally get the constant anxiety. I think once I get my 12 week scan done I'll relax a bit!
> How are your boobs?! ( weird q I know, tell me to sod off if u like!!) xClick to expand...

:rofl: are you finding out the sex of baby?

My boobs are ok actually but there very itchy :haha::blush:


----------



## JoWantsABaby

Mummy to be x said:


> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. :)
> 
> Did you say your scans tomorrow Jo? I'm feeling ok still a bit nauseas now and again, we had our last scan at 9 week 4 days everything was ok but I'm still anxious, i wonder when it's going to stop so we can relax? X
> 
> No - scan is on Sunday - feels like forever away :( feels like my last scan was so long ago!
> Glad your last scan was ok but totally get the constant anxiety. I think once I get my 12 week scan done I'll relax a bit!
> How are your boobs?! ( weird q I know, tell me to sod off if u like!!) xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: are you finding out the sex of baby?
> 
> My boobs are ok actually but there very itchy :haha::blush:Click to expand...

No, we're gonna have a surprise as it's our first... how about you? X


----------



## Mummy to be x

JoWantsABaby said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoWantsABaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. :)
> 
> Did you say your scans tomorrow Jo? I'm feeling ok still a bit nauseas now and again, we had our last scan at 9 week 4 days everything was ok but I'm still anxious, i wonder when it's going to stop so we can relax? X
> 
> No - scan is on Sunday - feels like forever away :( feels like my last scan was so long ago!
> Glad your last scan was ok but totally get the constant anxiety. I think once I get my 12 week scan done I'll relax a bit!
> How are your boobs?! ( weird q I know, tell me to sod off if u like!!) xClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: are you finding out the sex of baby?
> 
> My boobs are ok actually but there very itchy :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> No, we're gonna have a surprise as it's our first... how about you? XClick to expand...

Oh wow I couldn't wait that long I'm no good with suprises we are definitely finding out x


----------



## thosevibes

I think my blood pressure keeps dropping. 
And I'm pretty sure morning sickness is making its entrance .
x


----------



## madseasons

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Kailetski

Well my appointment that was scheduled for next Tuesday was rescheduled to today, I was offered screening for Down's syndrome and a few other things... Love free Canadian health care! I am due for another ultrasound at 11-13 weeks along with the blood tests then more testing around 16 weeks and my gender scan will be done at 18, I'm so excited and can't wait to find out what I'm having!
Dr. also said not to worry about my bleeding that happens after sex and to continue doing so if I would like, if I were to have a miscarriage it wouldn't be from that, so my worrying has been eased quite a bit thankfully.


----------



## DolceBella

thosevibes said:


> I think my blood pressure keeps dropping.
> And I'm pretty sure morning sickness is making its entrance .
> x

I had blood pressure trouble during my first pregnancy. It was miserable. I constantly felt like passing out, even when driving. And at that stage, I was still trying to hide it at work, so I had no backup! When my pressure finally came up in second tri, the nurse at the office said "oh no! I wonder if you're preeclamptic!" I said "absolutely not! I'm finally back to normal and feeling better! Leave me alone!" :rofl:


----------



## thosevibes

DolceBella said:


> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> I think my blood pressure keeps dropping.
> And I'm pretty sure morning sickness is making its entrance .
> x
> 
> I had blood pressure trouble during my first pregnancy. It was miserable. I constantly felt like passing out, even when driving. And at that stage, I was still trying to hide it at work, so I had no backup! When my pressure finally came up in second tri, the nurse at the office said "oh no! I wonder if you're preeclamptic!" I said "absolutely not! I'm finally back to normal and feeling better! Leave me alone!" :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha! I'd say the same thing LOL. I didn't have BP problems my first pregnancy but so far this one has been a lot more rough xx


----------



## Dawnyybus

Hi. Totally a tmi post today. Sorry babes. 

I was told I had a urine infection on Friday and she did a swab aswell and the nurse rang me this morning and told me I have streptococcus group B. I have done some googling and I don't know what to think. I am totally panicking about it. The nurse said to tell the midwife when I see her but otherwise she was really blaze about it.... 

Anyone else been told they have this or have had it with other children?? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I do not know much about streptococcus group B, but I do know that urine infections are quite common in early pregnancy. I will ask Dr. Google and see if I can find anything that you may have missed.


----------



## lady1985

Having streptococcus group B means you will have to have an antibiotic drip when delivering the baby. Everyone who is pregnant is tested for it.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I found this for you hun! 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1647/group-b-streptococcus-in-pregnancy



> If you have been affected by GBS in a previous pregnancy, or are carrying it in your current pregnancy, talk to your midwife or obstetrician. You can then discuss a birth plan that includes steps to protect your baby from the infection.
> 
> If you have GBS in your current pregnancy, a hospital birth will be recommended, so you can have antibiotics if you need them.
> 
> Your pregnancy will then be managed so your baby is as protected as possible.
> 
> Your baby is not at risk of catching GBS from breastfeeding, so there is no need to change your plans if you intend to breastfeed your baby.
> 
> For more information about GBS, talk to your doctor or midwife, or contact Group B Strep Support.


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! Went for my dating scan today and it went great. I measured a week ahead and my new due date is not January 8th. I'm 8 weeks 6 days. Got to hear baby's heartbeat and it was about 170. Tech said it was nice and steady. How's everyone else doing today??


----------



## Kiwiberry

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies! Went for my dating scan today and it went great. I measured a week ahead and my new due date is not January 8th. I'm 8 weeks 6 days. Got to hear baby's heartbeat and it was about 170. Tech said it was nice and steady. How's everyone else doing today??

:happydance: congrats on the scan! Best day ever for all of us lol. I am doing ok, sleeping a lot today and relaxing as usual.


----------



## Dawnyybus

Thank you for your extra information I always feel better being on here. Xxx


----------



## thosevibes

My goal this pregnancy is to make it to 37 weeks. Some people might think it&#8217;s silly but I&#8217;m already preparing myself for a preemie. I&#8217;ve had one I can have another.

I can only put but so much trust into my body. It failed me.

Just wondering, can any of you ladies relate? I feel alone </3 x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

My LO was 5 weeks early, but started making his escape at 33 weeks (it was a failed espace which resulted in a week hispital stay before they said it's been too long we'll have to induce you) so he arrived at 34+6.

We had issues feeding but other than that he was fine so we were lucky to be able to leave the transitional care unit a week later.

No one could tell me why he tried to come early, so I don't know if it will happen again, & I know we were so lucky he wasn't a real preemie- its heartbreaking what some people have to go through :(

You're not alone though- how early was your LO? Do they know why? Is it something that's likely to happen again? Xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

The only experience I have with premies is I am one. I was born 3 months premature and I remember my mom had said she hemorrhaged shortly before and had to be taken to the ER. I think they had to perform a c-section on her. From what I remember they thought I was going to die and I had lungs that collapsed. Thank god for modern medicine.


----------



## thosevibes

5_Year_Plan said:


> My LO was 5 weeks early, but started making his escape at 33 weeks (it was a failed espace which resulted in a week hispital stay before they said it's been too long we'll have to induce you) so he arrived at 34+6.
> 
> We had issues feeding but other than that he was fine so we were lucky to be able to leave the transitional care unit a week later.
> 
> No one could tell me why he tried to come early, so I don't know if it will happen again, & I know we were so lucky he wasn't a real preemie- its heartbreaking what some people have to go through :(
> 
> You're not alone though- how early was your LO? Do they know why? Is it something that's likely to happen again? Xxx

You did have a real preemie <3 Late term preemie. Micro preemie (born earlier) tend to have more trouble with health. And they are much scarier to have :(

She was born 5 weeks early... She has laryngomalacia, troubles eating, chokes often.... She will only gain one ounce every two weeks without high calorie formula and even then she stays under the 25th percentile.. She's 3 1/2 months old and still under ten pounds.

My water tore early so I was induced.. I will be put on progesterone shots at 16 weeks to help keep baby in longer.



Kiwiberry said:


> The only experience I have with premies is I am one. I was born 3 months premature and I remember my mom had said she hemorrhaged shortly before and had to be taken to the ER. I think they had to perform a c-section on her. From what I remember they thought I was going to die and I had lungs that collapsed. Thank god for modern medicine.

I couldn't imagine having a micro preemie. x Modern medicine is such a blessing.


----------



## messica

My daughter was born at 37 weeks and my son at 36. I had my appendix out with daughter at 21 weeks (if I'm remembering right), started having nasty bh after surgery and at my follow up with OB just a week later I had already dilated to 1. Funneling worked up to effacement and by 30 weeks with both I was dilated to 4. As long as I adhered to my strict bedrest only getting up to pee, staying hydrated and kept up with my terbutaline I was fine. Had betamethasone shots by 32 weeks "just in case." Got the go ahead to GO at 37 weeks with daughter, went out and shoveled the sidewalk and headed to the hospital having her just 4ish hours later. Got the GO at 36 with my son, vacuumed my upstairs carpeted floors and headed to the hospital having him just 3ish hours later. Daughter came out silent and that freaked them right out but she was just fine, no complications. Son had slight retractions, they gave him some oxygen in the room and once he settled down he was just fine as well, no complications. Great apgar scores, no NICU or even nursery time and both came home with me after 48 hours.

I did plenty of research when deciding whether or not to transfer two embryos because of those experiences. Both my fertility specialist, RE and OB all agreed that preterm labor can have a number of reasons behind it. In my case, they are convinced it had to do with my circumstances (was in a terrible unsupportive and abuse marriage - holy stress) and other paternal factors. I read a lot about the paternal factors theories and found it intriguing. 

I am remarried now and our marriage is night and day by comparison. Docs are all confident things will not pan out the same way for me this time, although we are anticipating some level of prematurity due to the fact that I'm carrying twins. 

OB said anything past Thanksgiving would be fantastic, but as my kids birthdays are 3/4 and 8/9 I think I would be fun as heck to have a 12/3 or 12/13 lol. May seem silly but it gives me something to shoot for and if we (God willing) make it that far it would hopefully mean no NICU time for the babies - by far the biggest goal of all :thumbup:



I do completely understand the fear, but also remember how worse that seemed to make things before. Now, if it starts to creep up on me I immediately launch into prayer or meditation. I absolutely refuse to dwell on something I have zero control over and it's improved my overall wellbeing ten fold this time around :flower:


----------



## SCgirl

I found a website that's neat for seeing the size of your baby, according to the carnegie stages of human development (an interesting thing to look into)-

https://virtualhumanembryo.lsuhsc.edu/HEIRLOOM/Stages/Stage_18.html

The page it's on is what it would be around 8w2... the days old it talks about are days AFTER ovulation. (You can click around the stages below and see where you are.)


----------



## messica

SCgirl said:


> I found a website that's neat for seeing the size of your baby, according to the carnegie stages of human development (an interesting thing to look into)-
> 
> https://virtualhumanembryo.lsuhsc.edu/HEIRLOOM/Stages/Stage_18.html
> 
> The page it's on is what it would be around 8w2... the days old it talks about are days AFTER ovulation. (You can click around the stages below and see where you are.)

That is CRAZY!!!!!


Very cool stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiberry

That site looks neat! Wish they would go higher than 56 days though. I am in the 70's range.


----------



## SCgirl

that site is just for the embryo- you have a fetus now :)


----------



## SCgirl

Kiwiberry said:


> That site looks neat! Wish they would go higher than 56 days though. I am in the 70's range.

actually, if you're 10w0 (going by your ticker), you'd be 56 days! (it goes by days past ovulation, not days pregnant. nice and confusing.)


----------



## thosevibes

messica said:


> My daughter was born at 37 weeks and my son at 36. I had my appendix out with daughter at 21 weeks (if I'm remembering right), started having nasty bh after surgery and at my follow up with OB just a week later I had already dilated to 1. Funneling worked up to effacement and by 30 weeks with both I was dilated to 4. As long as I adhered to my strict bedrest only getting up to pee, staying hydrated and kept up with my terbutaline I was fine. Had betamethasone shots by 32 weeks "just in case." Got the go ahead to GO at 37 weeks with daughter, went out and shoveled the sidewalk and headed to the hospital having her just 4ish hours later. Got the GO at 36 with my son, vacuumed my upstairs carpeted floors and headed to the hospital having him just 3ish hours later. Daughter came out silent and that freaked them right out but she was just fine, no complications. Son had slight retractions, they gave him some oxygen in the room and once he settled down he was just fine as well, no complications. Great apgar scores, no NICU or even nursery time and both came home with me after 48 hours.
> 
> I did plenty of research when deciding whether or not to transfer two embryos because of those experiences. Both my fertility specialist, RE and OB all agreed that preterm labor can have a number of reasons behind it. In my case, they are convinced it had to do with my circumstances (was in a terrible unsupportive and abuse marriage - holy stress) and other paternal factors. I read a lot about the paternal factors theories and found it intriguing.
> 
> I am remarried now and our marriage is night and day by comparison. Docs are all confident things will not pan out the same way for me this time, although we are anticipating some level of prematurity due to the fact that I'm carrying twins.
> 
> OB said anything past Thanksgiving would be fantastic, but as my kids birthdays are 3/4 and 8/9 I think I would be fun as heck to have a 12/3 or 12/13 lol. May seem silly but it gives me something to shoot for and if we (God willing) make it that far it would hopefully mean no NICU time for the babies - by far the biggest goal of all :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I do completely understand the fear, but also remember how worse that seemed to make things before. Now, if it starts to creep up on me I immediately launch into prayer or meditation. I absolutely refuse to dwell on something I have zero control over and it's improved my overall wellbeing ten fold this time around :flower:

Thanks so much for sharing this story with me <3 It sounds like you went through a tough time! Glad it all worked out well. :flower:

And you're very right... Zero control over it. I'm going to try my hardest to just relax and enjoy the pregnancy x


----------



## Luvspnk31

Dawnyybus said:


> Hi. Totally a tmi post today. Sorry babes.
> 
> I was told I had a urine infection on Friday and she did a swab aswell and the nurse rang me this morning and told me I have streptococcus group B. I have done some googling and I don't know what to think. I am totally panicking about it. The nurse said to tell the midwife when I see her but otherwise she was really blaze about it....
> 
> Anyone else been told they have this or have had it with other children??
> 
> Xxxxx


I had group B strep with 2 of mine. They will (should) do antibiotics either per IV during delivery, or orally 24 hrs before. Just depends on the dr. I had one each. 


Shared this in the FB group, but thought you all could use a good chuckle. Ended up peeing all over myself while vomiting this afternoon. Oh, the great times we preggers go through!!! Lol. Yes, it's ok to laugh!! :)


----------



## messica

thosevibes said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this story with me <3 It sounds like you went through a tough time! Glad it all worked out well. :flower:
> 
> And you're very right... Zero control over it. I'm going to try my hardest to just relax and enjoy the pregnancy x


I think another thing that helps anyone that's dealt with preterm labor before is knowing it *did* happen before, which means docs are even more on top of monitoring. That extra diligence now could mean all the difference as opposed to if you hadn't had that experience before, they may not be watching things as closely you know?

That, and every day that passes means more advancements not only in keeping wanna be early arrivals in, and the premies that just can't wait, alive and healthy :thumbup:


----------



## ab75

My dd1 was born at 34+5,6lb 13.5oz. She had jaundice and spent time under the lamps but apart from that was ok, got home 5 days later. Dd2 was 38+5 xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

DS was always in the 2nd ish percentile- I stopped taking him to the HV because hey always made me feel bad about how little he was- I was breastfeeding so wasn't going to give high calories formula or anything, & he was a happy healthy baby who was progressing fine so I stopped letting them worry me! Once he got on solids he grew quickly & caught up! I was worried they'd tell me he weighed too much now so I still haven't taken him for nearly a year!!! Lol :/

I think sometimes they make you worry too much- you know your baby don't you?

I know when I get to 34 weeks I'll be watching out for waters, but as someone said above- at least you & your midwife know to watch out & know what it was- I didn't realise id lost my plug & some waters!! Went to triage & they didn't let me leave for 2 weeks!!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi..hope you're all well.
Think the nausea is finally kicking in now. The past 2 mornings I've felt yucky and thought I was going to throw up yesterday morning. Couldn't eat half my tea yesterday! 

Me and little man are also stuck indoors as he has chicken pox. I have to go to the midwives clinic for my booking in appointment next friday, I'm hoping Alex will be no longer contagious by then but may have to reschedule as I have no one to watch him for me. I would of asked MIL but we had a big falling out with her so no chance lol.


----------



## ab75

Sorry Alex has chickenpox. They should be scabbed over in a few days so he'll prob be fine by mon/tues. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw poor Alex hope he gets better soon xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thank you. He's really not that phased by them. Mostly on his arms and legs and only scratches if he's naked and can get to them lol, a couple on his face.

I'm hoping he's fine by next week. They started last wednesday when I thought he had a couple of bites but more came out over the weekend and the nurse at the docs said chicken pox. 
How long do they normally take to scab over?


----------



## ab75

They should be scabbed over just within a week of first appearance. As soon as they are scabbed they are not classed as contagious xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Yep exactly what ab said :) hope he's better soon x


----------



## sethsmummy

Dawnyybus said:


> Hi. Totally a tmi post today. Sorry babes.
> 
> I was told I had a urine infection on Friday and she did a swab aswell and the nurse rang me this morning and told me I have streptococcus group B. I have done some googling and I don't know what to think. I am totally panicking about it. The nurse said to tell the midwife when I see her but otherwise she was really blaze about it....
> 
> Anyone else been told they have this or have had it with other children??
> 
> Xxxxx

Hey hun i was strep B+ both of my pregnancies. First i had a home birth planned.. didnt find out i was positive till my 39 week appointment at the hospital when i asked what a yellow sticker on my noted meant! Basically you can choose between whether you want oral antibiotics before birth (you have to take these for quite a while i think) or IV antibiotics once you go into labour. You'll probably have to go in right at the begining of labour and they give you the initial antibiotics when you get there.. and then its every 4 hours until baby is born. they will keep an eye on baby for 2 hours after birth but 99% of the time baby is completely fine. I never had strep B related problems with either of my boys. I think there is usually only problems if they didn't know about it which is why i think they should test everyone. 

For any ladies who Worry about this and want to be tested you can get it done privately.. just google Strep B test kit.. there is a charge for it but iirc its not too bad (i was going to get it done with ds2 if they didnt do it for me). 



lady1985 said:


> Having streptococcus group B means you will have to have an antibiotic drip when delivering the baby. Everyone who is pregnant is tested for it.

unfortunately they dont test regularly in the uk. Its only picked up if they test for something else


----------



## Kiwiberry

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi..hope you're all well.
> Think the nausea is finally kicking in now. The past 2 mornings I've felt yucky and thought I was going to throw up yesterday morning. Couldn't eat half my tea yesterday!
> 
> Me and little man are also stuck indoors as he has chicken pox. I have to go to the midwives clinic for my booking in appointment next friday, I'm hoping Alex will be no longer contagious by then but may have to reschedule as I have no one to watch him for me. I would of asked MIL but we had a big falling out with her so no chance lol.

Awww poor Alex! So sorry to hear about this, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Kiwiberry said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi..hope you're all well.
> Think the nausea is finally kicking in now. The past 2 mornings I've felt yucky and thought I was going to throw up yesterday morning. Couldn't eat half my tea yesterday!
> 
> Me and little man are also stuck indoors as he has chicken pox. I have to go to the midwives clinic for my booking in appointment next friday, I'm hoping Alex will be no longer contagious by then but may have to reschedule as I have no one to watch him for me. I would of asked MIL but we had a big falling out with her so no chance lol.
> 
> Awww poor Alex! So sorry to hear about this, I hope he feels better soon!Click to expand...

Thank you. He's totally fine in himself, just had a bad night of itching last night.

ladies..I need advice. Me and OH have got a 2course meal tomorrow night with mickey thomas (whoever he is, used to have something to do with manchester united or something). Anyway, OH has to wear a shirt and tie so I'm guessing I need to wear a dress. I dont have any dresses that fit me anymore. I'm a size 16-18 so was looking on the new look website at the plus size dresses, but would you ladies go for a longer dress or would any length dress be ok, I am only 5ft1!
Also didn't know whether to have a look in the maternity section, even though I'm only 7 weeks, it should then fit me in the summer...


----------



## Kiwiberry

If it were me, I would look in the maternity section. I know you say you don't have a bump yet but I always find maternity clothes to be a lot more comfortable since its really tight down there as it is. They also look nicer with a bump since they are designed for it. Even if you get a plus size dress you always run the risk of it not looking right while pregnant. Since being pregnant and being plus size are 2 very different things and you carry your weight a lot differently in either situation. I would maybe get mid way in length so its not too short but not too long either for the summer.


----------



## kymied

Any dress with a high waist and wide skirt should be fine. Sometimes you can find lovely dresses in the non maternity section that can fit a nine month bump.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies

How are we all today?? Well this tiredness is completely wiping me out, I fell asleep downstairs at 8:30pm last night! & my god the spots are driving me mad, does anyone have any good recommendations for things to use which help? My usual cleanser, toner & moisturiser seem to make it worse so I've been washing with baby wash as normal soap aggravates it too, I was the same with the boys but I can't for the life of me remember what I used when I was pregnant with them!
Thanks xx


----------



## SCgirl

I've felt super dizzy all day. Have a scan in 2 hrs- pretty nervous about that. If things go well, I think we're just going to announce!


----------



## 0203

Good luck scgirl

I had my first real bout of morning sickness today . Before I've only felt nausea but today I had to run out of work to be sick. Guess all that moaning about being symptomless caught up with me!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'd go for a dress with a high waist with maybe a nice band that goes under your bust, that way it will draw attention to your assets ;) that's what I do if I'm heading out as my tummy is so flabby and that's were I carry all my weight so if I wear something that shows off my boobs I feel more confident... If that makes sense, also I'd wear a long dress but that's just me :) I hope you find something Hun, let us know :)

Scgirl - good luck with your scan!!

Mrs - I haven't had spots this pregnancy, I did with my dd and previous pregnancy but this time I've escaped it.... So far! I don't have any advice but I hope you can find something to get rid of them soon x


----------



## ab75

Good luck scgirl xx
welshgirl, I agree with mummy xx


----------



## jsmom88

Hey ladies. The last couple of days have been a doozy for me. Went to ER because i couldn't keep anything down and i was admitted for an overnight stay. Now I'm home and I'm having what i believe is trapped gas. They did a scan when i was in the hospital and said my gall bladder was ok. The pain is right where my gall bladder is at and it also hurts in my back. On a brighter note, i had a sono when i was in the hospital and our jellybeans are doing good. Both heartbeats are still beating good at 141.


----------



## gertrude

I'm not 7 weeks till Saturday but I'm getting sme really aching cramps :(


----------



## sunshine85

Aches in my boobs 

Aches in my pelvic area, and dull aches on left abdomen area

Dull lower backaches

Lots of spots aka ACNE...

Igh!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Ugh, ladies, today has been my worse day so far. I've been having this horrible taste in my mouth so I did a baking soda/water rinse last night, and it helped. This morning I thought I'd try using baking soda toothpaste and brush my tongue..bad idea! Gag gag gag. At work I had to shut the door to my office twice so that I could dry heave into my trash can. Nauseous alll day! So then I got home and was trying to relax on the deck. Then I threw up in the bushes. Ridiculous! I pray to god I feel better soon:( anyone start feeling better at 9/10 wks? I really want to make it through this without asking for nausea meds.


----------



## SMandel22

mrsstrezy said:


> Ugh, ladies, today has been my worse day so far. I've been having this horrible taste in my mouth so I did a baking soda/water rinse last night, and it helped. This morning I thought I'd try using baking soda toothpaste and brush my tongue..bad idea! Gag gag gag. At work I had to shut the door to my office twice so that I could dry heave into my trash can. Nauseous alll day! So then I got home and was trying to relax on the deck. Then I threw up in the bushes. Ridiculous! I pray to god I feel better soon:( anyone start feeling better at 9/10 wks? I really want to make it through this without asking for nausea meds.

For me, MS was the worst weeks 6-8. I started feeling better around 9 weeks and have continued to improve. I'm currently 9w6d. Now the only time I get nauseas is when I brush my teeth (but that's nothing new), when I'm really hungry or when I get a whiff of my urine. I don't know what that's all about but I literally have to hold my breath while I pee. :haha:


----------



## SCgirl

We had a great scan today! This time was abdominal- I was kind of bummed because of lower quality, but it could still be seen!

They said baby looked great, and I'm back on track with what I thought my original due date was- so I'm 8w1d. Heartbeat was strong at 167 bpm. Doctors seemed much more confident than I!

Sooo... we let the news fly. I know all kinds of things can happen, but- I've been extremely public with my losses. We've never gotten to share the good news.
 



Attached Files:







8w1.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wildchic

mrsstrezy said:


> Ugh, ladies, today has been my worse day so far. I've been having this horrible taste in my mouth so I did a baking soda/water rinse last night, and it helped. This morning I thought I'd try using baking soda toothpaste and brush my tongue..bad idea! Gag gag gag. At work I had to shut the door to my office twice so that I could dry heave into my trash can. Nauseous alll day! So then I got home and was trying to relax on the deck. Then I threw up in the bushes. Ridiculous! I pray to god I feel better soon:( anyone start feeling better at 9/10 wks? I really want to make it through this without asking for nausea meds.

Hi, I'm only going on 7weeks and my nausea is bad!!! I called my doc and asked for a script. I got a pill and a syrup and its been a lot better! I tried natural ways first, but nothing worked. I hope your nausea eases up a bit!


----------



## ab75

Congrats on your scan xx


----------



## 0203

Lovely scan scgirl. How did you announce the good news?

:hugs: to all those suffering with nausea. I had none really until this week (9 weeks) bow I've got it most of the time!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Congrats sc girl :)

My nausea was horrible week 8, I think that was the worse, I still feel nauseas now and again but no where near as bad, I read on my pregnancy app that week 10 is supposed to be the worst, but so far I'm feeling ok.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O gosh, if week 10 is the worst then I'm in for it! My sickness and nausea hit at 6 weeks and has gradually got worse. I throw up daily and have already lost weight! It's reassuring the nausea though, I'd only worry if I didn't have it!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Sorry you feel so crap brunette, I'm ok so far in week ten but it's just what I read on my app. Fx'd you start to feel better soon x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Actually threw up for the first time today at 6+5 due to the smell of the kitchen after DH had done the bins :/ hope it's not a sign of things to come- this phase didn't start till much later in my last pregnancy. The dry heave wasn't enjoyable but is preferable to actual puking!! Lol :/

Xxx


----------



## SCgirl

0203 said:


> Lovely scan scgirl. How did you announce the good news?
> 
> :hugs: to all those suffering with nausea. I had none really until this week (9 weeks) bow I've got it most of the time!

We did a photo on facebook (engagement / wedding / onesie photos with first comes love/marriage/then...)

Close family and friends already knew, and rumors were starting to spread like wildfire at work. i have a huge extended family and figured this was the easiest way. I was already very open about our losses, but never got to share the good news- so figured why not while we have it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just had a hospital midwife ring to cancel my consultant appointment next week. The midwife who rang has well upset me. Said to leave it until after the 18th scan and then book in with him. She said "if" I make it that far and that if I'm going to miscarry then there's nothing they can do. She also said that she didn't want me to wait until the 12 week scan to find out about a missed miscarriage. FFS, way to make a pregnant woman feel worse :cry:


----------



## madseasons

SCgirl said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scan scgirl. How did you announce the good news?
> 
> :hugs: to all those suffering with nausea. I had none really until this week (9 weeks) bow I've got it most of the time!
> 
> We did a photo on facebook (engagement / wedding / onesie photos with first comes love/marriage/then...)
> 
> Close family and friends already knew, and rumors were starting to spread like wildfire at work. i have a huge extended family and figured this was the easiest way. I was already very open about our losses, but never got to share the good news- so figured why not while we have it?Click to expand...

BEAUTIFUL scan pic hun! :thumbup:

I posted this in the first tri about announcing:

"I told *my *family as soon as we got the BFP, but waited a week to tell DH's family and announced it on FB the same day we told them. Otherwise they would have announced it for us being that is what happened with DS and someone even announced that he was a BOY before I could on FB which infuriated me to the point I tell them then announce immediately."

Sadly, we can't keep the world from knowing once someone on DH's side of the family know! 

I feel SO behind of everyone! I am due the very END of Jan! I haven't even had my first appt! (Jun 26th) :haha:

Although, I am going into my 6th week and haven't had anything but stretching ligaments, sore tata's, a burning in my tummy that sticks around a majority of the day and fatigue...I am praying for no MS. I didn't have it with DS, so I am praying I get lucky again....probably NOT! :haha:


Anywho, I hope all of you who have MS feel better SOON! :hugs:

Dee


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! Had my 2nd scan yesterday! The doctors appointment went great. He said the baby measured at 10 weeks and 1 day (for yesterday) so it seems I am right on track with my ticker! The baby's heartbeat was 177. Here is a close up of the scan! Notice how little bean is in the opposite position now lol.

P.S. No worries to the ladies who posted before me, I am going back and catching up on what I missed right now!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> We had a great scan today! This time was abdominal- I was kind of bummed because of lower quality, but it could still be seen!
> 
> They said baby looked great, and I'm back on track with what I thought my original due date was- so I'm 8w1d. Heartbeat was strong at 167 bpm. Doctors seemed much more confident than I!
> 
> Sooo... we let the news fly. I know all kinds of things can happen, but- I've been extremely public with my losses. We've never gotten to share the good news.

Lovely scans! I am so happy to hear everything went so well!


----------



## madseasons

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies! Had my 2nd scan yesterday! The doctors appointment went great. He said the baby measured at 10 weeks and 1 day (for yesterday) so it seems I am right on track with my ticker! The baby's heartbeat was 177. Here is a close up of the scan! Notice how little bean is in the opposite position now lol.
> 
> P.S. No worries to the ladies who posted before me, I am going back and catching up on what I missed right now!

SOOOO Cute! :)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

So why are these weeks dragging?!?!?! I'm not impressed I still have 3 weeks to wait until my scan :-( 
How's everyone today? I've had a lot of stretchy pains today & a trapped nerve in my bum!! Oh my god so embarrassing it started while I was out shopping with my mum & I ended up walking round looking like I'd been shot in the leg!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

madseasons said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scan scgirl. How did you announce the good news?
> 
> :hugs: to all those suffering with nausea. I had none really until this week (9 weeks) bow I've got it most of the time!
> 
> We did a photo on facebook (engagement / wedding / onesie photos with first comes love/marriage/then...)
> 
> Close family and friends already knew, and rumors were starting to spread like wildfire at work. i have a huge extended family and figured this was the easiest way. I was already very open about our losses, but never got to share the good news- so figured why not while we have it?Click to expand...
> 
> BEAUTIFUL scan pic hun! :thumbup:
> 
> I posted this in the first tri about announcing:
> 
> "I told *my *family as soon as we got the BFP, but waited a week to tell DH's family and announced it on FB the same day we told them. Otherwise they would have announced it for us being that is what happened with DS and someone even announced that he was a BOY before I could on FB which infuriated me to the point I tell them then announce immediately."
> 
> Sadly, we can't keep the world from knowing once someone on DH's side of the family know!
> 
> I feel SO behind of everyone! I am due the very END of Jan! I haven't even had my first appt! (Jun 26th) :haha:
> 
> Although, I am going into my 6th week and haven't had anything but stretching ligaments, sore tata's, a burning in my tummy that sticks around a majority of the day and fatigue...I am praying for no MS. I didn't have it with DS, so I am praying I get lucky again....probably NOT! :haha:
> 
> 
> Anywho, I hope all of you who have MS feel better SOON! :hugs:
> 
> DeeClick to expand...

Not everyone is so far ahead! I'm due 25th! :)

I have an early reassurance scan on Monday & will register with the midwife then if all is well. So I don't even have a date for my booking in appointment yet as I haven't registered!

Xxx


----------



## sunshine85

mrs.humphreys said:


> So why are these weeks dragging?!?!?! I'm not impressed I still have 3 weeks to wait until my scan :-(
> How's everyone today? I've had a lot of stretchy pains today & a trapped nerve in my bum!! Oh my god so embarrassing it started while I was out shopping with my mum & I ended up walking round looking like I'd been shot in the leg!!





Omg me too....of course it freaks me out, the stretchy dull pains in the stomach.

Also lower backaches off and on too

I just had a scan on Tuesday and I was 8w5d so not sure if its all normal.

I think I am going to buy a doppler because I want to not have to run to the docs every other day for reassurance my bean is still with me.

This is what 3 m/c does to ya...make you worry endlessly!


----------



## thosevibes

Heartburn will be the death of me :x
It's so bad it's making my nausea worse lol! 
Scan in four days <3


----------



## Luvspnk31

Thought my 1st appt was mon, but I put it down wrong. :( not til wed. I did call and ask if they would do an u/s since I've been spotting. She said probably. Part of me really wants one, and part of me is dreading it. I keep going back to jan, when the screen came on and there was no growth or hb. The spotting has been on and off, nothing too bad, and all brown. Of course my symptoms have been slightly less the last couple of days, which always makes me worry, but I am coming up to wk 9, so that isn't necessarily unusual. 
My sisters bachelorette is all weekend ! Yay! Hoping it will distract me. I don't drink anyway, so nobody will be asking why I'm not. 
Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## thosevibes

The obs want me to head to the ER because of my chest pains. I have a feeling it's nothing but best be safe and listen to my doctors.


----------



## Luvspnk31

thosevibes said:


> The obs want me to head to the ER because of my chest pains. I have a feeling it's nothing but best be safe and listen to my doctors.

I get chest pains with my GERD. Hopefully it's just ur heartburn causing it. GL!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Well we've announced it on Facebook!! I thought it was best to do it before my mil tells anyone else!! The way she was going by the time we reached12wks there would be no one left for us to tell!!


----------



## thosevibes

Chest pain isn't anything to fear, as I thought! Baby is measuring 6 weeks 1 day.... So I'm not 6+5 like I thought. And I think chest pain is from heartburn tbh!

Idk if they saw a heartbeat or not they didn't say.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Luvspnk31 said:


> Thought my 1st appt was mon, but I put it down wrong. :( not til wed. I did call and ask if they would do an u/s since I've been spotting. She said probably. Part of me really wants one, and part of me is dreading it. I keep going back to jan, when the screen came on and there was no growth or hb. The spotting has been on and off, nothing too bad, and all brown. Of course my symptoms have been slightly less the last couple of days, which always makes me worry, but I am coming up to wk 9, so that isn't necessarily unusual.
> My sisters bachelorette is all weekend ! Yay! Hoping it will distract me. I don't drink anyway, so nobody will be asking why I'm not.
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!

Hope you have fun at your sisters party! I can't wait to hear an update from the doctors appointment on Wednesday. 



mrs.humphreys said:


> Well we've announced it on Facebook!! I thought it was best to do it before my mil tells anyone else!! The way she was going by the time we reached12wks there would be no one left for us to tell!!

Yay!! That must be so exciting for everyone. I got lucky with OH's mom, she was the one who wanted to wait lol. 



thosevibes said:


> Chest pain isn't anything to fear, as I thought! Baby is measuring 6 weeks 1 day.... So I'm not 6+5 like I thought. And I think chest pain is from heartburn tbh!
> 
> Idk if they saw a heartbeat or not they didn't say.

Really glad to hear everything is doing good! I am assuming you live in the US or Canada, since you mentioned ER? It is so weird that they did not tell you what the HB was at least. I know when i was in the ER at 7 wks the doc at least told me what it measured. I am assuming though, that since they told you that you were 6+1 they must have seen a hb.


----------



## miss_kseniya

We had our private scan today.

Everything is present and correct and we saw and heard a beautiful heartbeat of 154BPM :)

They moved my dates from 7+5 to 8+0 so only 2 day difference. New EDD is currently 17th Jan.
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kiwiberry

miss_kseniya said:


> We had our private scan today.
> 
> Everything is present and correct and we saw and heard a beautiful heartbeat of 154BPM :)
> 
> They moved my dates from 7+5 to 8+0 so only 2 day difference. New EDD is currently 17th Jan.

Lovely scan hun! I am so happy everything is doing great! :hugs:


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hello all! There have been some very nice scans posted!! Makes me want to get another one to see how things are progressing!! I'm feeling down today. Nothing seems to help the nausea sometimes. I find I'm constantly turning down social events because I feel so crappy. Being in the grocery store is miserable because of all the sights and smells of food. DH says I need to "toughen up" and just get out there and do things. I dunno...am I babying myself too much? I function through work, do the shopping, and I still cook. I just don't have a desire to do things if its not entirely necessary. Hows everyone else doing with sickness?


----------



## DolceBella

miss_kseniya said:


> We had our private scan today.
> 
> Everything is present and correct and we saw and heard a beautiful heartbeat of 154BPM :)
> 
> They moved my dates from 7+5 to 8+0 so only 2 day difference. New EDD is currently 17th Jan.

So glad you had a good scan!! Congrats!


----------



## DolceBella

mrs.humphreys said:


> Well we've announced it on Facebook!! I thought it was best to do it before my mil tells anyone else!! The way she was going by the time we reached12wks there would be no one left for us to tell!!

Just curious.... How did you announce it? :happydance:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm jealous of all these beautiful scans! Mine is on Monday & I'm praying for it to be good news.

Hope everyone is doing ok- I'm fighting DSs cold hes kindly shared with me so stupidly tired!!

Xx


----------



## DolceBella

5_Year_Plan said:


> I'm jealous of all these beautiful scans! Mine is on Monday & I'm praying for it to be good news.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok- I'm fighting DSs cold hes kindly shared with me so stupidly tired!!
> 
> Xx

Ugh! My whole house has a cold right now...it's miserable! I love being nauseous and having to deal with lots of mucous too!:wacko:

Hope you have a great scan on Monday!


----------



## thosevibes

Kiwiberry, Yep I'm in the us! Is it called something else in the UK?



Btw, The ER doc I saw said theres another thing similar to a cyst on the other side of my uterus. Says it looks like a twin that didnt grow.


----------



## lady1985

Lovely scans girls!! wow look at those little beans, isn't it amazing!

I'm still having trouble believing i'm preg again so quickly I think i'm still in shock..

Been feeling really tired and been feeling sick alllll day since Wednesday, not like i'm gonna throw up but I have like a dry sick feeling in the back of my throat it's horrible, it's worse when i'm hungry but soon comes back when i'm not so full....this is all new to me! I hope it's not gonna get worse!

I have my 1st scan on Thursday, I can wait but soooo nervous too!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies. Lovely scan pics. Wish I could have an early one but I won't even though we can afford it, the place in my area is like £100+

Soo I got 2 dresses on thursday for last night as didn't know which I liked best. Me, OH and FIL turned up and everyone, well the men were in jeans and t-shirts!! The women were a bit more dressed up but OH's cousin didnt tell them they could actually wear jeans, but never mind we rarely dress up anyway. It was a good evening and my nausea stayed away. Joe egan the boxer was also there if anyone knows who he is, I'm not in to boxing or sports so didn't have a clue who he was lol.


----------



## emmi26

Hi can I join ? 
Peanut is due January 14th we had a scan on Monday and peanut is looking great lovely to see the little blob and beating heart lol nice to meet you all :) 

Emma


----------



## Drama queen85

Hi all you all have such cool scan pics already!! I won't get one till 25th June at 11.5 weeks!!! So fed up of nausea now btw!! Anyone else just want a day off!!


----------



## Drama queen85

emmi26 said:


> Hi can I join ?
> Peanut is due January 14th we had a scan on Monday and peanut is looking great lovely to see the little blob and beating heart lol nice to meet you all :)
> 
> Emma

Hi Emma !! Congrats!! Xxxx


----------



## thosevibes

emmi26 said:


> Hi can I join ?
> Peanut is due January 14th we had a scan on Monday and peanut is looking great lovely to see the little blob and beating heart lol nice to meet you all :)
> 
> Emma

Welcome!!!


----------



## Pix

*looks in*

Hello ladies. I have a few pages to catch up on but I'm happy to say I passed the point of where I last miscarried. *whew* 

I feel good about that. Maybe good enough to finally fb announce.


----------



## DolceBella

Pix said:


> *looks in*
> 
> Hello ladies. I have a few pages to catch up on but I'm happy to say I passed the point of where I last miscarried. *whew*
> 
> I feel good about that. Maybe good enough to finally fb announce.

Yay! You must be so relieved! Congrats!


----------



## DolceBella

emmi26 said:


> Hi can I join ?
> Peanut is due January 14th we had a scan on Monday and peanut is looking great lovely to see the little blob and beating heart lol nice to meet you all :)
> 
> Emma

Welcome Emma!


----------



## DolceBella

thosevibes said:


> Kiwiberry, Yep I'm in the us! Is it called something else in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, The ER doc I saw said theres another thing similar to a cyst on the other side of my uterus. Says it looks like a twin that didnt grow.

A twin?? That's crazy!! When would you know for sure?


----------



## thosevibes

DolceBella said:


> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> Kiwiberry, Yep I'm in the us! Is it called something else in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, The ER doc I saw said theres another thing similar to a cyst on the other side of my uterus. Says it looks like a twin that didnt grow.
> 
> A twin?? That's crazy!! When would you know for sure?Click to expand...

I have a scan on the 10th at my midwives office I should no more then! But there's def only one growing baby x


----------



## DolceBella

I'm sorry for your twinnie loss :hugs:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

DolceBella said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Well we've announced it on Facebook!! I thought it was best to do it before my mil tells anyone else!! The way she was going by the time we reached12wks there would be no one left for us to tell!!
> 
> Just curious.... How did you announce it? :happydance:Click to expand...

I just put on my status
"Well I thought this was as good a time as any to announce that me & Paul are expecting another little addition to our family, yes another baby is on the way & it will be cherished & loved just as much as our 3 boys are" 

I didn't know what else I could put, we didn't really want the whole world to know that we'd been trying as we didn't think it was everyone's business. I did phone my mum 1st though & told her to phone any aunties & uncles before I put it on, I didn't want them to find out about it on Facebook x


----------



## ttc_lolly

miss_kseniya said:


> We had our private scan today.
> 
> Everything is present and correct and we saw and heard a beautiful heartbeat of 154BPM :)
> 
> They moved my dates from 7+5 to 8+0 so only 2 day difference. New EDD is currently 17th Jan.

Beautiful scan photo :cloud9: will update your EDD on the first post :)



emmi26 said:


> Hi can I join ?
> Peanut is due January 14th we had a scan on Monday and peanut is looking great lovely to see the little blob and beating heart lol nice to meet you all :)
> 
> Emma

Welcome and congrats!



Pix said:


> *looks in*
> 
> Hello ladies. I have a few pages to catch up on but I'm happy to say I passed the point of where I last miscarried. *whew*
> 
> I feel good about that. Maybe good enough to finally fb announce.

Fantastic news! :hugs:



mrs.humphreys said:


> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Well we've announced it on Facebook!! I thought it was best to do it before my mil tells anyone else!! The way she was going by the time we reached12wks there would be no one left for us to tell!!
> 
> Just curious.... How did you announce it? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I just put on my status
> "Well I thought this was as good a time as any to announce that me & Paul are expecting another little addition to our family, yes another baby is on the way & it will be cherished & loved just as much as our 3 boys are"
> 
> I didn't know what else I could put, we didn't really want the whole world to know that we'd been trying as we didn't think it was everyone's business. I did phone my mum 1st though & told her to phone any aunties & uncles before I put it on, I didn't want them to find out about it on Facebook xClick to expand...

Yay good for you on getting in there before your MIL did! Lovely status too :) how did the booking in appt go?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry I've been AWOL for the last week ladies! Had a lot on at home... currently stressing as we go on holiday in 13 days and my passport renewal hadn't arrived yet :wacko: and with my exhaustion, eldest being back at school and everything else, BnB took a back seat! So I've missed out on any newbies that have joined, apologies! Welcome and congrats, if you could just check the first post and if you're not on the list let me know, and your EDD, and I'll get it updated ASAP :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrs - that's a lovely fb announcement :)

Pix - great news I bet your so relieved x

Lolly - welcome back I hope things have calmed down a bit for you :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies!!!xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay I'm 9 weeks today and moved up a box on my ticker. LOVE it when that happens! :dance: starting to look like an actual baby rather than a strange, alien now!

I had my booking in appt on Wednesday and it went well. The mw was supposed to book a home visit but she didn't so I had to drag both kids out to the GP's with me. We were there for 2hrs and safe to say I think they drove the mw up the wall :rofl: she'll book me in for a home visit next time I bet!


----------



## Pix

I am relieved. And having the Doppler helps. 

I have no idea how to announce on fb. Right now I've banned myself from it. I can only handle it for so long before I start asking people if they are really 'that mental.' 
*facepalm*
So maybe after my grounding. Lol.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! I hope you all are doing great and your little beans are happy & healthy. I am sorry to have to go but I am going to be leaving this site. I am not sure if I will come back or not but you ladies have been awesome.


----------



## DolceBella

Best of luck Kiwi!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you all are doing great and your little beans are happy & healthy. I am sorry to have to go but I am going to be leaving this site. I am not sure if I will come back or not but you ladies have been awesome.

Awwww... :( I'm so sorry. U have been such an encourager on here. Are u on the fb page? Best of luck!!


----------



## ab75

Kiwi, don't go!! Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi I'm so sad your going :( please stay!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Hope your okiee kiwi. Will miss you if you go xxxx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Aww kiwi :-( hope o see you on here again soon, good luck lovely xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Kiwi I hope everything's ok? Feel free to PM me if you want to chat :hugs: I hope you change your mind & stay x


----------



## FlatShoes

Haven't been on in a while - I've been suffering really badly with ms :(

Finally got to 9 weeks and past the date of my mmc! Whoop! Need to contact the doctors and get a booking in appt.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Mummy to be x

That's great news flat shoes you must feel relieved :)

I'm ok thank you, now my sickness has subsided, hope your feeling better!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad your ms is on it's way out flatshoes :) I'm just feeling tired and fat!


----------



## FlatShoes

The tiredness is a killer! Especially with a child to look after!

I keep letting her play on the ipad and watch episode after episode of Ben and Hollys Little Kingdom so I can rest :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

FS I've been the same. Pregnancy is so much harder with a toddler to look after. 

Sorry I haven't posted much. I'm finding myself freaking out quite often, after my 3 losses I just can't seem to relax. I am so terrified that something is going to go wrong even though I'm on Clexane and Aspirin now. I don't want to scare you girls with my worries!

I woke up this morning, boobs didn't hurt, no nausea although I did throw up once. My MS has been really bad so started freaking out. I grabbed my doppler and baby must have known Mummy was scared because I found it straight away :cloud9:

https://youtu.be/SCEUmCAWmHY


----------



## FlatShoes

Awww a heartbeat is so lovely to hear!!! <3

Being pregnant after a loss/es is such a mixed bag of emotions. I' definately finding it harder to relax and get excited this time. 

I can't win with the sickness - I hate having it but if I get a little let up I convince myself something is wrong!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

What a beautiful sound! 

I'm trying to upload mine, my doppler just Arrived this morning but I'm having trouble uploading my video :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did too. That's why I had to put on YouTube.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I shall give that a go :)


----------



## sethsmummy

what doppler do you ladies have? is it really good? im quite big so i wouldnt think one would work for me as early but id love to get one xx


----------



## SCgirl

I was about to ask the same!

I'm struggling- and I'm sure a ton of it has to do with hormones. I've been avoiding getting attached to pregnancies ever since my 2nd loss. I never thought I'd make it this far. I feel bad for doubting this baby so much- before each ultrasound I expected to see it being behind and/or no heartbeat- but both times was proved very wrong. We've told people, and I still feel dizzy all the time- but I still haven't been able to accept it as real... Don't know when that will happen.

We think we're going to get a NT scan at 12.5 weeks (4 weeks from today)- it wouldn't change what happens with the pregnancy but could give us one less thing to worry about, or something to prepare for. Is anyone else doing this?


----------



## sethsmummy

nt scans are pretty standard in the uk :) i am not at all bothered with the results but will be opting for it to get a longer scan :haha: where i am we can opt for the NT scan OR just a basic dating scan x


----------



## DolceBella

Flatshoes - Glad to hear you're past your MC week! You must feel so relieved!

SCGirl - We'll be doing the nuchal scan too. The results won't change anything for us, but it seems standard to do. I have to do bloodwork this week for it too. I have to prick my own finger and get blood out.:wacko:


----------



## DolceBella

brunettebimbo said:


> FS I've been the same. Pregnancy is so much harder with a toddler to look after.
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted much. I'm finding myself freaking out quite often, after my 3 losses I just can't seem to relax. I am so terrified that something is going to go wrong even though I'm on Clexane and Aspirin now. I don't want to scare you girls with my worries!
> 
> I woke up this morning, boobs didn't hurt, no nausea although I did throw up once. My MS has been really bad so started freaking out. I grabbed my doppler and baby must have known Mummy was scared because I found it straight away :cloud9:
> 
> https://youtu.be/SCEUmCAWmHY


Congrats on hearing your LO!! Great video!


----------



## SCgirl

I just caved and ordered a sonoline b. Maybe if I can hear that the baby is still alive while I'm home living normally, it will seem more real?

Goodness, pregnancy has already made me crazy.


----------



## sunshine85

So they just said I am in the 9th week!! Whew!! As I have said many times before, I have never made it out of the 6-7 week and those started off bad.

They used a doppler today, baby hb is at 168bpm at 9 weeks and some days :)

I was sooo anxious and nervous...

Last night my dad called. His girlfriend son was killed in a shooting at Walmart in Las Vegas. Two gunmen opened fire in the store and he carries a gun, tried to stop them and was killed. Two officers as well. Sad day, so hearing my baby hb brings my spirits up a little.


----------



## thosevibes

Every morning I wake up with really bad cramps. They seem to disappear after a few hours though.


----------



## SCgirl

i start to get bad cramps when my bladder is full (not when i pee and no burning- also just had urine tested at doctor on thurs so assuming it's not a uti)- it gets better after i go... with absolutely no medical training, i'm wondering if it's due to space getting more limited inside...


----------



## jsmom88

Had another scan today and they now look like gummy bears! They had a huge growth spurt since we saw them on Tuesday; they basically skipped a week. Both are measuring 8weeks and baby A is now bigger than baby B.


----------



## Luvspnk31

SCgirl said:


> i start to get bad cramps when my bladder is full (not when i pee and no burning- also just had urine tested at doctor on thurs so assuming it's not a uti)- it gets better after i go... with absolutely no medical training, i'm wondering if it's due to space getting more limited inside...

I get that too , as well as when I need to have a bm.started about a week ago. I keep telling myself it's a good sign, means uterus is growing. Just wait til after delivery!!! Same thing happens only on a more painful scale. Yay!!! :/


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hey ladies how are we all? Got my scan date through, 10th july! Seems soooo long to wait but we go on holiday for a week a week on friday then the monday after we come back, me and Alex have a trip with the toddler group.

Have my booking in appointment this Friday, but Alex is still coming out with new spots. I don't know whether to see how he is on Thursday and ring the mw and ask to rearrange or ask my dad to watch him, only he thinks I'm borrowing his car to pop to asda which wouldn't take me that long!


----------



## mrsstrezy

FlatShoes said:


> Haven't been on in a while - I've been suffering really badly with ms :(
> 
> Finally got to 9 weeks and past the date of my mmc! Whoop! Need to contact the doctors and get a booking in appt.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Happy to hear you made it past your mmc, but sorry the morning sickness is bad. You and I both 9 +1. I'm trying to take things one day at a time. Morning sickness is horrible. I have a three-day convention in Milwaukee next week and I don't know how I'm going to function if I'm dry heaving all the time. I've only vomited a few times, but the nausea is constant a lot of days and the dry heaving is embarassing...it's not something I can do very gracefully:( I have tried pretty much every single remedy there is. Sometimes things seem to work, sometimes they don't. I don't know how I'm going to handle this if the MS lasts longer than 12 weeks! 


sunshine85 said:


> So they just said I am in the 9th week!! Whew!! As I have said many times before, I have never made it out of the 6-7 week and those started off bad.
> 
> They used a doppler today, baby hb is at 168bpm at 9 weeks and some days :)
> 
> I was sooo anxious and nervous...
> 
> Last night my dad called. His girlfriend son was killed in a shooting at Walmart in Las Vegas. Two gunmen opened fire in the store and he carries a gun, tried to stop them and was killed. Two officers as well. Sad day, so hearing my baby hb brings my spirits up a little.

I'm so sorry about your dad's girlfriend's son...how tragic! There are way too many things like that happening nowadays:( Was your dad close to him and is he doing ok? I can't even imagine what his girlfriend must be going through.

I'm happy that you were able to hear the babies heartbeat though:)



Luvspnk31 said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> i start to get bad cramps when my bladder is full (not when i pee and no burning- also just had urine tested at doctor on thurs so assuming it's not a uti)- it gets better after i go... with absolutely no medical training, i'm wondering if it's due to space getting more limited inside...
> 
> I get that too , as well as when I need to have a bm.started about a week ago. I keep telling myself it's a good sign, means uterus is growing. Just wait til after delivery!!! Same thing happens only on a more painful scale. Yay!!! :/Click to expand...

I don't necessarily get cramping when my bladder is full, but definitely a pressure feeling. I'm now having to get up in the middle of the night EVERY night because of intense bladder pressure. The uterus must definitely be growing! I can't imagine it getting any better for the next 7 months either, LOL.


----------



## messica

jsmom - I thought ours looked just like little gummy bears too! Glad things are trucking right along for you!

SCgirl - we'll be having the NT scan done on the 20th. Won't change a thing but we like to know what's going on so we can be prepared for whatever is to come :thumbup:


Had some fun shopping around this morning, ordered two pairs of these booties off etsy today. I plan to use them in photographs to announce to friends and extended family....maybe even on Fathers day as I've grown quite the little pooch now and can't really hide it anymore. Several people asked at a wedding we attended Saturday so we had to share with them even though we weren't keen on it. Bump only gets bigger everyday that passes! Still haven't gained any weight but I'm happy to just be happy maintaining with the help of the b6/doxy/succinate and Zofran :flower:
 



Attached Files:







boots.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsstrezy

messica said:


> jsmom - I thought ours looked just like little gummy bears too! Glad things are trucking right along for you!
> 
> SCgirl - we'll be having the NT scan done on the 20th. Won't change a thing but we like to know what's going on so we can be prepared for whatever is to come :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Had some fun shopping around this morning, ordered two pairs of these booties off etsy today. I plan to use them in photographs to announce to friends and extended family....maybe even on Fathers day as I've grown quite the little pooch now and can't really hide it anymore. Several people asked at a wedding we attended Saturday so we had to share with them even though we weren't keen on it. Bump only gets bigger everyday that passes! Still haven't gained any weight but I'm happy to just be happy maintaining with the help of the b6/doxy/succinate and Zofran :flower:

Cute boots! Sounds like you've been having bad MS as well if you're having to take Zofran. I'm considering asking for a prescription but will wait until next week to see if things improve. I'm already taking B6, but unfortunately can't take it with Unisom since I'm allergic to all antihistamines. Ugh!


----------



## sethsmummy

sunshine85 said:


> So they just said I am in the 9th week!! Whew!! As I have said many times before, I have never made it out of the 6-7 week and those started off bad.
> 
> They used a doppler today, baby hb is at 168bpm at 9 weeks and some days :)
> 
> I was sooo anxious and nervous...
> 
> Last night my dad called. His girlfriend son was killed in a shooting at Walmart in Las Vegas. Two gunmen opened fire in the store and he carries a gun, tried to stop them and was killed. Two officers as well. Sad day, so hearing my baby hb brings my spirits up a little.


So sorry to hear that hun. So heartbreaker. But congratulations on passing nine weeks. 




jsmom88 said:


> Had another scan today and they now look like gummy bears! They had a huge growth spurt since we saw them on Tuesday; they basically skipped a week. Both are measuring 8weeks and baby A is now bigger than baby B.

Glad everything is going well for you hun

Happy to hear everyone else is doing well too. Kiwi I'm sorry your leaving :hugs: 

Does any prescription meds help with the dry heaving? I'm doing it several times a day and can't eat or drink anything without stomach pains and have nausea all day long every day. Dh and I dtd the other night and I had some bleeding after (not much but it was bright red on the tissue) and ever since iv been having bad cramps. Trying to take things easy and am finally considering going to the gp since I'm a little worried after all these pains. Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

sethsmummy said:


> what doppler do you ladies have? is it really good? im quite big so i wouldnt think one would work for me as early but id love to get one xx

The sonoline B is supposed to be amazing, and the same kind MW's and health professionals use :thumbup: if a mw had been able to hear a baby's hb then I'm sure you could find it using one of those too :)



SCgirl said:


> I was about to ask the same!
> 
> I'm struggling- and I'm sure a ton of it has to do with hormones. I've been avoiding getting attached to pregnancies ever since my 2nd loss. I never thought I'd make it this far. I feel bad for doubting this baby so much- before each ultrasound I expected to see it being behind and/or no heartbeat- but both times was proved very wrong. We've told people, and I still feel dizzy all the time- but I still haven't been able to accept it as real... Don't know when that will happen.
> 
> We think we're going to get a NT scan at 12.5 weeks (4 weeks from today)- it wouldn't change what happens with the pregnancy but could give us one less thing to worry about, or something to prepare for. Is anyone else doing this?

We get NT scans as standard here in the UK, they're not mandatory but I'll have it done anyway just so I know what the odds are. I don't think it would change anything either way, but if my results came back were higher I may go for the amniocentesis as I think it'd be good to know for sure and prepare, especially with us having 2 little ones already :)



sunshine85 said:


> So they just said I am in the 9th week!! Whew!! As I have said many times before, I have never made it out of the 6-7 week and those started off bad.
> 
> They used a doppler today, baby hb is at 168bpm at 9 weeks and some days :)
> 
> I was sooo anxious and nervous...
> 
> Last night my dad called. His girlfriend son was killed in a shooting at Walmart in Las Vegas. Two gunmen opened fire in the store and he carries a gun, tried to stop them and was killed. Two officers as well. Sad day, so hearing my baby hb brings my spirits up a little.

Sunshine, did you tell hubby yet!? I've missed a weeks worth of posts so may have missed it if you already said. I know you said you're waiting for Father's Day, is that the same day as we have here, 15th June?

OMG how sad and scary. America scares me so much, every time I hear about gun crime I shudder :nope: hope your dad's gf is holding up ok, my thoughts go out to your family :flower:



jsmom88 said:


> Had another scan today and they now look like gummy bears! They had a huge growth spurt since we saw them on Tuesday; they basically skipped a week. Both are measuring 8weeks and baby A is now bigger than baby B.

Fantastic news :happydance: will you get regular scans with twins? If so how lovely to see them and their updates so often :cloud9:



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hey ladies how are we all? Got my scan date through, 10th july! Seems soooo long to wait but we go on holiday for a week a week on friday then the monday after we come back, me and Alex have a trip with the toddler group.
> 
> Have my booking in appointment this Friday, but Alex is still coming out with new spots. I don't know whether to see how he is on Thursday and ring the mw and ask to rearrange or ask my dad to watch him, only he thinks I'm borrowing his car to pop to asda which wouldn't take me that long!

Eeeek chicken pox? If he's ok in himself I'd take him, but if not maybe rebook or see if she can do a home visit? 



messica said:


> jsmom - I thought ours looked just like little gummy bears too! Glad things are trucking right along for you!
> 
> SCgirl - we'll be having the NT scan done on the 20th. Won't change a thing but we like to know what's going on so we can be prepared for whatever is to come :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Had some fun shopping around this morning, ordered two pairs of these booties off etsy today. I plan to use them in photographs to announce to friends and extended family....maybe even on Fathers day as I've grown quite the little pooch now and can't really hide it anymore. Several people asked at a wedding we attended Saturday so we had to share with them even though we weren't keen on it. Bump only gets bigger everyday that passes! Still haven't gained any weight but I'm happy to just be happy maintaining with the help of the b6/doxy/succinate and Zofran :flower:

Seriously cute :cloud9:

I am excited and nervous to announce! No idea why, couldn't wait to tell the world with both girls, but I feel like people will think or comment that I'm crazy :haha: not that their opinions would bother or phase me, but I just feel weird about it all! We probably will announce straight after our 12w scan though, but if I can get away without telling people for longer I might try :lol:

Eurgh anyone else suffering badly with stomach cramps related to bowel movements!? And the actual movements themselves :haha: I'm just so gassy and it doesn't matter what I eat, it doesn't even need to be spicy, it sets me off :wacko: i had the opposite with both girls' pregnancies so this is a new one for me, what can we do or take to help!?


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks hun. Got one linked on Amazon that ill buy when I get paid. Can'twait. I get the pain too. I can't hold a bm at all or I end up in excruciating pain. Poor dh is sick of being kicked off the toilet already :haha:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

He's fine in himself but still contagious as he's getting new spots which aren't all scabbed over yet. They used to do home visits but said it needs to be done at the clinic by computer. I don't really want to take him if he is still getting new spots just incase there is another pregnant woman there who hasn't had chicken pox before or there is a newborn.
But I think I will ring up on Thursday and explain the situation if he still hasnt scabbed over and see what they say.

For those who have a doppler, how early did you find the heartbeat?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh that makes sense. Well my mw didn't do anything on the computer I don't think, it was all written down in my book and she took photocopies where needed so if you explain what's going on maybe they can make a special exception :thumbup:

Sethsmummy, I had an angelsounds which isn't half as good as the sonoline and I found DD1 around 13/14w and DD2 at around 10w I think x


----------



## sethsmummy

Welsh. I know when my.nieces had it they went from contagious to stabbed over within around 2 days so I'd defy wait and see what he's like on Thursday. I'm glad it's not bothered him much though poor ill guy. 

Messica those booties are adorable xx


----------



## DolceBella

sunshine85 said:


> So they just said I am in the 9th week!! Whew!! As I have said many times before, I have never made it out of the 6-7 week and those started off bad.
> 
> They used a doppler today, baby hb is at 168bpm at 9 weeks and some days :)
> 
> I was sooo anxious and nervous...
> 
> Last night my dad called. His girlfriend son was killed in a shooting at Walmart in Las Vegas. Two gunmen opened fire in the store and he carries a gun, tried to stop them and was killed. Two officers as well. Sad day, so hearing my baby hb brings my spirits up a little.

That's so terrible for his girlfriend! What a horrible thing! My condolences to your family :hugs:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Yeah last 2 times they did home visits for the booking in appointment, it's obviously changed here within a year. 

Sethsmummy, it will be 2 weeks on Wednesday he has had them for..I thought it would be over by now. He's not even itchy anymore either.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Sunshine how horrible! :(

Glad to hear lots of people are doing well despite sickness & bm issues!

I'm having both ATM- sickness in the morning & nausea/dry heaving the rest of the time + gassy tummy & constipation. Yay!

But had my scan today & all is well! :D got to see the little heartbeat flash-flashing on screen (she didn't measure rate)!

My little jellybean is measuring a few days ahead at 7 weeks 4 days giving me a revised EDD of 22nd Jan :)

Registered with the mw this evening & the lady at EPU put in my scan request today so hopefully we're good to go now for the next 30-32 weeks ;)

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hopefully here's the scan pic attached....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## messica

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> For those who have a doppler, how early did you find the heartbeat?

I want to say I heard one of them for just a brief few seconds at 8w or just before? I can't remember exactly but it was EARLY. Doc wasn't surprised as A is positioned toward the front of my uterus and I think being pushed even further forward by B if that makes sense. I've been able to find at least one easily and regularly (safe to say A) since about 9 weeks and just a few days ago was able to catch B (although it's quite a bit tougher and in amongst other much slower rhythms so I have to get it right on - never lasts long). It's hard because they're pretty close together but it's obvious as one has a higher and lower heartrate (155-160 vs 170-175).


----------



## messica

Beautiful scan pic 5year!


----------



## DolceBella

Messica - Adorable booties! We may announce on Facebook in a similar way. We'll tell our families in person after the nuchal. But we'll wait until after the 20 week scan to announce publicly, once we know the sex. This will be the first time that we find out. I think DH is afraid of having 3 girls! He wants prep time!

5year - Excellent scan pic! So exciting!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lovely scan pic 5 year :) so glad all was well! I'll update your EDD on the first post :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have the Sonoline B. 

I heard it briefly yesterday at 8+1 but found it straight away today at 8+2 :cloud9:


----------



## DolceBella

After much peer pressure, I ordered my Sonoline B!! Will be here next Monday!:happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## thosevibes

I have a doppler I think it's called "Angle Sounds"? It's pack up though I'll bring it out when I hit 9/10 weeks.

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I ordered the sonoline b last week and tried it out straight away even though I knew for a fact it was way too early to pick anything up lol. 

Ughhh, Alex woke up and I managed to get him back to sleep in his own bed, I then started to feel hot and shaky and sickly so I went into the bathroom and sat down then, this is tmi but I needed a number 2, before I could finish up on the toilet I needed to be sick, so in the sink it went, and obviously blocked the sink. Arghhh I HATE being sick. I'm normally such a big baby and cry when I am lol. OH come on to the landing and asked if I was ok but didn't come in lol. I know I said I wanted ms but it can kindly go away now. I'm just thankful Alex never woke as he is a light sleeper.
Hopefully now I can sleep.


----------



## DolceBella

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> I ordered the sonoline b last week and tried it out straight away even though I knew for a fact it was way too early to pick anything up lol.
> 
> Ughhh, Alex woke up and I managed to get him back to sleep in his own bed, I then started to feel hot and shaky and sickly so I went into the bathroom and sat down then, this is tmi but I needed a number 2, before I could finish up on the toilet I needed to be sick, so in the sink it went, and obviously blocked the sink. Arghhh I HATE being sick. I'm normally such a big baby and cry when I am lol. OH come on to the landing and asked if I was ok but didn't come in lol. I know I said I wanted ms but it can kindly go away now. I'm just thankful Alex never woke as he is a light sleeper.
> Hopefully now I can sleep.

That sounds terrible! You poor thing! :hugs:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Think it was made worse because I felt so hot and was just shaking. Still feel queasy now, hope it is just ms and not a bug, although haven't really been anywhere to catch a bug.


----------



## Seholme

Good evening ladies! I had my first appointment today finally! It was just a pretty basic appointment . Family history , annual exam and papers to go get my blood drawn. However she did an internal exam and felt around and said she's sending me for a dating ultrasound. Which is odd because where I live you usually don't get an ultrasound till the gender scan if there's no complications. So I don't know if it's a good thing? Maybe I felt further along!? Or a bad thing like something felt off. My scan is June 24th so I'm anxiously waiting ! I also had a bit of orangey/pink spotting when I wiped after so I'm hoping that's just from the internal exam . Does that sound right!?


----------



## DolceBella

That could def be from the internal. The cervix is so sensitive and vascular during pg. Congrats on getting an earlier scan. It'll be fun!


----------



## sunshine85

Thanks girls for the condolences..the family is holding up.

I also ordered my doppler so next week should be here

At my appt today they used a doppler not the ultrasound machine, and she picked it in like 2 minutes. She scared me at first because she couldn't get it right away lol..


----------



## Luvspnk31

Found a sonoline b on craigslist today for 45.00. Not too bad of a deal. Works great. Haven't found baby yet, but I could hear my own hb, and I think the swoosh of the placenta. I do have a question for u ladies with more experience with one. As I was checking, there were several times that it registered a hb in the 130-150 range, but no audible hb with it. Is it possible that it picked it up, but I couldn't hear it? I could clearly hear my hb at the exact same time it was registering a much higher one. Ant thoughts?


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Soooo jealous of you all with a Doppler :-( think I may need to be nice to hubby, he's always said not to get 1 as if I couldn't find the heartbeat I'd go into panic mode but I really really want 1.

My sickness has eased a lot since I've been on anti biotics for the uti although if I don't eat in the morning (running round after 3 boys I don't get much chance) I feel like going to be sick so I have to at least have some fruit inbetween running around to do me until I'm back off the school run & can have a proper breakfast & car journeys make me feel awful :-( my boobs are still sore but not as sore as they have been & feel heavy.

I'm really hoping my spd isn't starting early, I took my son football training last night which I do every week some weeks 2-3times, but last night I was in agony with my hips :-( & today it's not much better, my midwife has said she will refer me to physio early but seem as how I don't see her until I'm 21wks I've got a long wait & if it is the start of it I'm going to need referring before then, I know when I had my son there was a 6wk wait for an appointment :-(


----------



## ab75

Congratulations to all the ladies who had scans xx
I am also getting a lot of trapped wind and constipation pains, always scared its going to harm my little nugget. 
Lolly, I am also not as ready to announce this time, nobody knew we were trying and will have assumed we were stopping at the 2. Not that I care what anybody thinks, but just feel slightly apprehensive. I am going to send moonpig cards after 12 week scan xx


----------



## FlatShoes

I'm trying to decide if a doppler will ease my worries or make me worry more if I cant find a hb?! hmmm. How easy is it to do? When can you hear it?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I found it tricky at first but once you get the hang of it it's so easy. I first found beans HB at 7+2 and now I can find him/her in the same place every time :flower:


----------



## jsmom88

Lolly yes i will get scans probably every two weeks just because the doc wouldn't be able to decipher which hb is which with twins. I see lots of ladies getting the dopplers, but since I'm carrying twins, i don't think i would be able to find both. How is everyone coming along? Afm- my sickness has eased down quite a bit and babies skipped the whole 7th week as they are already measuring in the 8th week.


----------



## ttc_lolly

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> I ordered the sonoline b last week and tried it out straight away even though I knew for a fact it was way too early to pick anything up lol.
> 
> Ughhh, Alex woke up and I managed to get him back to sleep in his own bed, I then started to feel hot and shaky and sickly so I went into the bathroom and sat down then, this is tmi but I needed a number 2, before I could finish up on the toilet I needed to be sick, so in the sink it went, and obviously blocked the sink. Arghhh I HATE being sick. I'm normally such a big baby and cry when I am lol. OH come on to the landing and asked if I was ok but didn't come in lol. I know I said I wanted ms but it can kindly go away now. I'm just thankful Alex never woke as he is a light sleeper.
> Hopefully now I can sleep.

Oh no, hope you're feeling better hun :hugs:



Seholme said:


> Good evening ladies! I had my first appointment today finally! It was just a pretty basic appointment . Family history , annual exam and papers to go get my blood drawn. However she did an internal exam and felt around and said she's sending me for a dating ultrasound. Which is odd because where I live you usually don't get an ultrasound till the gender scan if there's no complications. So I don't know if it's a good thing? Maybe I felt further along!? Or a bad thing like something felt off. My scan is June 24th so I'm anxiously waiting ! I also had a bit of orangey/pink spotting when I wiped after so I'm hoping that's just from the internal exam . Does that sound right!?

Agreed, probably after the internal, has it cleared up now? Any one know why you ladies in the US have so many internals at your appts? We aren't checked at all here, unless absolutely necessary, so strange how care differs from country to country.



ab75 said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies who had scans xx
> I am also getting a lot of trapped wind and constipation pains, always scared its going to harm my little nugget.
> Lolly, I am also not as ready to announce this time, nobody knew we were trying and will have assumed we were stopping at the 2. Not that I care what anybody thinks, but just feel slightly apprehensive. I am going to send moonpig cards after 12 week scan xx

Exactly the same. I think people just presumed we were stopping after 2 too :wacko: I told a few more family members today, just my dad to tell after the scan and we are telling OH's family this weekend :argh:



FlatShoes said:


> I'm trying to decide if a doppler will ease my worries or make me worry more if I cant find a hb?! hmmm. How easy is it to do? When can you hear it?

It can go either way! I found it helped ease my worries, and with dd2 I only used the Doppler twice. Ive sold it now and don't think I'll buy another as I'm feeling silently confident and think it might make me paranoid this time round. No idea why!


----------



## sunshine85

Well I don't know about anyone else but here in the US if you have had a loss they give more internal scans...Especially if we request them for reassurance.

Yesterday they didn't do a internal scan, only used a doppler.


----------



## SCgirl

Sorry have to rant for a moment-

I am so effing tired of being tired all the time. And the constant dizziness and headache. And often nausea. Been going on almost 5 weeks now, and I struggle just to walk around.
I've tried lots of water, easy walks, frequent small meals, gingerale, ginger candy, ginger tea, peppermint tea, sea bands, preggie chews (carbs and vitB), and in desparation tylenol... Am I missing anything? Haha

Problem is, on the side of my progesterone bottle, it says may cause dizziness and headaches (and not to operate heavy machinery) - and still have to take for 4 weeks!

I feel bad for dh. I'm horribly unproductive- it's summer break and I want to get things done, but everytime I start walking around the nausea returns (still spin constantly even sitting/lying).

Ughhhh. I hate complaining when I should be thrilled, but I feel horribly hungover. Still.

Hope y'all are doing better than I!


----------



## DolceBella

I don't feel super paranoid about hearing the heartbeat. I thought it would be fun to get for my other girls. I think they'd really like it, and enjoy playing doctor. I have no doubt they'll want to do it themselves! 

Morning sickness is starting to ease up a little, as long as I always eat small snacks throughout the day. The worst right now is still my boobs. It feels terrible to let them out of the bra at the end of the day!


----------



## DolceBella

SCgirl said:


> Sorry have to rant for a moment-
> 
> I am so effing tired of being tired all the time. And the constant dizziness and headache. And often nausea. Been going on almost 5 weeks now, and I struggle just to walk around.
> I've tried lots of water, easy walks, frequent small meals, gingerale, ginger candy, ginger tea, peppermint tea, sea bands, preggie chews (carbs and vitB), and in desparation tylenol... Am I missing anything? Haha
> 
> Problem is, on the side of my progesterone bottle, it says may cause dizziness and headaches (and not to operate heavy machinery) - and still have to take for 4 weeks!
> 
> I feel bad for dh. I'm horribly unproductive- it's summer break and I want to get things done, but everytime I start walking around the nausea returns (still spin constantly even sitting/lying).
> 
> Ughhhh. I hate complaining when I should be thrilled, but I feel horribly hungover. Still.
> 
> Hope y'all are doing better than I!

Can you try getting a prescription med for nausea, like zofran? It sounds like you're having a rough go. :hugs:


----------



## thosevibes

sunshine85 said:


> Well I don't know about anyone else but here in the US if you have had a loss they give more internal scans...Especially if we request them for reassurance.
> 
> Yesterday they didn't do a internal scan, only used a doppler.

I'm in the US and they will give more scans if you pay out of pocket. Most insurances won't cover. 
Although you have to request and they will usually try to talk you out of getting one.




My scan is today <3


----------



## SCgirl

It's not so much nausea as the headaches/dizziness- would something like that still help?


----------



## DolceBella

Yay for a scan today!! Hope you get great pics!


----------



## DolceBella

SCgirl said:


> It's not so much nausea as the headaches/dizziness- would something like that still help?

Can you have your progesterone retested? Maybe it would be possible to lower the dosage.


----------



## SCgirl

Possibly. Last visit (thurs) they said it was all normal and i was on the standard dose... So may have to put up with it. One doc said i could stop 10/11 weeks, but one said 13- so i'm hesitant to stop early, despite wanting to! It seems odd that I have to take it daily for so long to sustain the pregnancy, then can just stop suddenly!


----------



## Katy78

Hi Jellybeans! I hope you and your beannies are doing well.
I don't know if any of you remember me, but I wanted to let you know that today I found out I was pregnant, 4 weeks to the day after losing my little Jellybean. I hope this is my rainbow.


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats Katy! hopefully this will be your rainbow :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

ab75 said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies who had scans xx
> I am also getting a lot of trapped wind and constipation pains, always scared its going to harm my little nugget.
> Lolly, I am also not as ready to announce this time, nobody knew we were trying and will have assumed we were stopping at the 2. Not that I care what anybody thinks, but just feel slightly apprehensive. I am going to send moonpig cards after 12 week scan xx


We haven't told anyone either. I have a Dr appt tomorrow and as long as everything goes well will probably tell family. Everyone else will have to wait til at least 14-16 wks.


----------



## ab75

Good luck thosevibes xx
congratulations katy, I hope this is your super sticky rainbow xx


----------



## ab75

Luvspnk31 said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies who had scans xx
> I am also getting a lot of trapped wind and constipation pains, always scared its going to harm my little nugget.
> Lolly, I am also not as ready to announce this time, nobody knew we were trying and will have assumed we were stopping at the 2. Not that I care what anybody thinks, but just feel slightly apprehensive. I am going to send moonpig cards after 12 week scan xx
> 
> 
> We haven't told anyone either. I have a Dr appt tomorrow and as long as everything goes well will probably tell family. Everyone else will have to wait til at least 14-16 wks.Click to expand...

Good luck at the doc's xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

sunshine85 said:


> Well I don't know about anyone else but here in the US if you have had a loss they give more internal scans...Especially if we request them for reassurance.
> 
> Yesterday they didn't do a internal scan, only used a doppler.

I meant internal examinations, not scans. I get they do internal scans early on as they are more accurate, but why do doctors do lots of internal examinations 'up there' throughout pregnancy!?



SCgirl said:


> Sorry have to rant for a moment-
> 
> I am so effing tired of being tired all the time. And the constant dizziness and headache. And often nausea. Been going on almost 5 weeks now, and I struggle just to walk around.
> I've tried lots of water, easy walks, frequent small meals, gingerale, ginger candy, ginger tea, peppermint tea, sea bands, preggie chews (carbs and vitB), and in desparation tylenol... Am I missing anything? Haha
> 
> Problem is, on the side of my progesterone bottle, it says may cause dizziness and headaches (and not to operate heavy machinery) - and still have to take for 4 weeks!
> 
> I feel bad for dh. I'm horribly unproductive- it's summer break and I want to get things done, but everytime I start walking around the nausea returns (still spin constantly even sitting/lying).
> 
> Ughhhh. I hate complaining when I should be thrilled, but I feel horribly hungover. Still.
> 
> Hope y'all are doing better than I!

So sorry you're feeling crappy :hugs: I know it probably still feels a lifetime away, but you're nearing the end (hopefully!), once the placenta starts taking over all the hard work your symptoms should ease down a little :flower:



Katy78 said:


> Hi Jellybeans! I hope you and your beannies are doing well.
> I don't know if any of you remember me, but I wanted to let you know that today I found out I was pregnant, 4 weeks to the day after losing my little Jellybean. I hope this is my rainbow.

Yay massive congrats Katy, so happy for you! :hugs: wishing you a h&h 9 months x


----------



## sunshine85

thosevibes said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Well I don't know about anyone else but here in the US if you have had a loss they give more internal scans...Especially if we request them for reassurance.
> 
> Yesterday they didn't do a internal scan, only used a doppler.
> 
> I'm in the US and they will give more scans if you pay out of pocket. Most insurances won't cover.
> Although you have to request and they will usually try to talk you out of getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scan is today <3Click to expand...


Yay scan day! Awesome.

On the scans, I live in US in Florida and I get scans whenever I choose.


----------



## DolceBella

SCgirl said:


> Possibly. Last visit (thurs) they said it was all normal and i was on the standard dose... So may have to put up with it. One doc said i could stop 10/11 weeks, but one said 13- so i'm hesitant to stop early, despite wanting to! It seems odd that I have to take it daily for so long to sustain the pregnancy, then can just stop suddenly!

Once you reach a certain gestation, the placenta really kicks in with progesterone production. Maybe your placenta is already doing a good job and your level is high. I was feeling terrible with my dose of 200mg daily, so now I take it every other day.


----------



## DolceBella

Katy78 said:


> Hi Jellybeans! I hope you and your beannies are doing well.
> I don't know if any of you remember me, but I wanted to let you know that today I found out I was pregnant, 4 weeks to the day after losing my little Jellybean. I hope this is my rainbow.

Congrats on your rainbow Katy!!


----------



## cheezytrish

SCgirl said:


> Sorry have to rant for a moment-
> 
> I am so effing tired of being tired all the time. And the constant dizziness and headache. And often nausea. Been going on almost 5 weeks now, and I struggle just to walk around.
> I've tried lots of water, easy walks, frequent small meals, gingerale, ginger candy, ginger tea, peppermint tea, sea bands, preggie chews (carbs and vitB), and in desparation tylenol... Am I missing anything? Haha
> 
> Problem is, on the side of my progesterone bottle, it says may cause dizziness and headaches (and not to operate heavy machinery) - and still have to take for 4 weeks!
> 
> I feel bad for dh. I'm horribly unproductive- it's summer break and I want to get things done, but everytime I start walking around the nausea returns (still spin constantly even sitting/lying).
> 
> Ughhhh. I hate complaining when I should be thrilled, but I feel horribly hungover. Still.
> 
> Hope y'all are doing better than I!

Wow, I don't think my symptoms are as bad as yours but I can def. sympathize. I have been utterly usefully for the past month. I get home with miles of good intentions and end up as a lump on the sofa. We only moved a few weeks ago as well and I just haven't had the energy to finish unpacking.

My cheeky mum came in and said "oh I would have had this unpacked in 2 days". I love her but lately I've wanted to kick her in the pants.


----------



## SCgirl

goodness cheezytrish- we're supposed to close on our house on July 1, and move around that time. I should be excited about it, but I am completely dreading it. Just thinking about it makes me anxious and exhausted! (Haven't even thought about starting to pack yet!)


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies. I hope everyone has had a good day. I spent the day in hospital. My pains were getting worse so I went to the gp this am and was sent straight to a and e after they confirmed pregnancy. I got a scan on one of those portable scanners and my little jellybean is measuring 8 weeks and 4 days. Need to adjust my ticker when I can get on the laptop. Ill upload photo once on the laptop too xx


----------



## cheezytrish

9wks today!! I've officially passed my milestone and despite feeling crappy, I'm stoked!! Scan is next Tuesday and I can't wait.


----------



## DolceBella

sethsmummy said:


> Hey ladies. I hope everyone has had a good day. I spent the day in hospital. My pains were getting worse so I went to the gp this am and was sent straight to a and e after they confirmed pregnancy. I got a scan on one of those portable scanners and my little jellybean is measuring 8 weeks and 4 days. Need to adjust my ticker when I can get on the laptop. Ill upload photo once on the laptop too xx

Sorry you had a scare today! :hugs: It seems like your scan went well, so did they tell you what might be going on?


----------



## DolceBella

cheezytrish said:


> 9wks today!! I've officially passed my milestone and despite feeling crappy, I'm stoked!! Scan is next Tuesday and I can't wait.

Congrats! What a relief!


----------



## sunshine85

DolceBella said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Possibly. Last visit (thurs) they said it was all normal and i was on the standard dose... So may have to put up with it. One doc said i could stop 10/11 weeks, but one said 13- so i'm hesitant to stop early, despite wanting to! It seems odd that I have to take it daily for so long to sustain the pregnancy, then can just stop suddenly!
> 
> Once you reach a certain gestation, the placenta really kicks in with progesterone production. Maybe your placenta is already doing a good job and your level is high. I was feeling terrible with my dose of 200mg daily, so now I take it every other day.Click to expand...


I was told I could quit my progesterone after 12 weeks by my Ob but the high risk says 16 weeks. My preogesterone level was a 58 last time they checked. I started with 100mg 2x day then went to 200 2x a day and now doing 200 in the morning and 100mg at night...along with the baby aspirin of course. The baby aspirin I take until 3rd tri at about 35 to 36 weeks I think. Although I have no clotting disorders I did test positive for ANA's....idk! Hoping this regimen is sustaining everything. Gl girls xx


----------



## DolceBella

Sounds like you're being well followed Sunshine. The things we do for our LOs!! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine85

DolceBella said:


> Sounds like you're being well followed Sunshine. The things we do for our LOs!! :hugs:


Exactly :hugs:

I just feel different about this one, somehow my other pregnancies I knew they wouldn't last...but this one keeps letting me know he or she is still hanging in there


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad you're getting taken care of sethsmummy :hugs: glad you got a scan too, yay for being brought forward :dance:

My gums are so sore :( one whole side is inflamed and hurts to even touch it with my tongue. This is another new pregnancy symptom for me, never had dental problems with my other pregnancies :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Make sure that even though that your gums are sore that you still clean them well. Sometimes your gums react when they need cleaning a little better.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm still cleaning and flossing, even though it's killing me to do so :cry: I was eating Doritos (again!) the other day and I managed to scratch my gums up with those, and it's just not healing. Driving me crazy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs:


----------



## messica

Mine are acting up for the first time ever too lolly! Although not painful, they have become insanely ITCHY!

I brush my teeth about 10 times a day otherwise they're about unbearable lol


----------



## lady1985

What dopplers are you using so early to get a HB! I have a Angel Sounds one but I don't think I'll pick up anything yet..

Good luck with the scans ladies..mine is in two days..tick tock tick tock

I'm feeling so sick all day but not actually being sick..but every day is getting worse with a horrible taste in my mouth too :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Actually brushing really does help, kinda counteracts the pain but in a good way! If they're still sore by the weekend I'll have to go see my dr or dentist (who would deal with irritated gums!?) as I'm about ready to tear everything out myself!


----------



## brunettebimbo

See your Dentist :)
I'm lucky in that sense (I'm a Dental Nurse) because I have a Dentist on tap all the time to check. :lol:

I'm using a Sonoline B.


----------



## Mummy to be x

sethsmummy said:


> Hey ladies. I hope everyone has had a good day. I spent the day in hospital. My pains were getting worse so I went to the gp this am and was sent straight to a and e after they confirmed pregnancy. I got a scan on one of those portable scanners and my little jellybean is measuring 8 weeks and 4 days. Need to adjust my ticker when I can get on the laptop. Ill upload photo once on the laptop too xx

That's great news!! :thumbup: sounds like he or she is thriving in there :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I use a sonoline b doppler I find it great! I had the angel sounds one with my daughter and found it good too :)


----------



## Dawnyybus

Evening ladies =] 

Progesterone... I'm not taking it or been advised to what is it?? I'm taking folic acid once a day ( when my phone reminds me because I never remember otherwise) 

I've only seen my midwife once for a booking in appointment, I'm not seeing her again for another two weeks and it's 3 weeks till my scan... Counting down worse then counting for Christmas. 

I really want a Doppler but my boyfriend and mum have said no because I suffer anxiety and they think it will only make me worse =[ I really want one though. Lol 

My boobs are huge and so painful, I can't run or jog anywhere and trying to lie cuddling my boyfriend last night my boobs were so painful. 
My bras are now really abit too small but I'm reluctant to buy a new one and then a new one again in a few weeks. Anyone any ideas on what I should do please?? 

Feeling very lonely already as my boyfriend has gone away for a week and I'm in the house alone, I'm trying to be productive when I get home from work but all I really want to do is go to bed.... 

Hope everyone is all okiee 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## buddyIV

Hi ladies! I know I'm a little bit late to this party, but I'd love to join in :flower: I'm around about 7+2, due around the 27th (I think...I'm not sure as I feel pregnant right off the back of a super early mc, so no clue when I ovulated or anything!), and am going for a reassurance scan tomorrow to make sure everything is ok. Wish me luck please jellybeans!

I have an amazing 3 year old, and have been with my DH for 11 years - married for 4 (yeah, got married with a 5 month bump...classy!) 

I've been trying to catch up on this thread...only up to p.164 so far!


----------



## Dawnyybus

buddyIV said:


> Hi ladies! I know I'm a little bit late to this party, but I'd love to join in :flower: I'm around about 7+2, due around the 27th (I think...I'm not sure as I feel pregnant right off the back of a super early mc, so no clue when I ovulated or anything!), and am going for a reassurance scan tomorrow to make sure everything is ok. Wish me luck please jellybeans!
> 
> I have an amazing 3 year old, and have been with my DH for 11 years - married for 4 (yeah, got married with a 5 month bump...classy!)
> 
> I've been trying to catch up on this thread...only up to p.164 so far!


Hi welcome.. You might be a while trying to catch up... We move pretty fast. Lol. Happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Dawnyybus said:


> Evening ladies =]
> 
> Progesterone... I'm not taking it or been advised to what is it?? I'm taking folic acid once a day ( when my phone reminds me because I never remember otherwise)
> 
> I've only seen my midwife once for a booking in appointment, I'm not seeing her again for another two weeks and it's 3 weeks till my scan... Counting down worse then counting for Christmas.
> 
> I really want a Doppler but my boyfriend and mum have said no because I suffer anxiety and they think it will only make me worse =[ I really want one though. Lol
> 
> My boobs are huge and so painful, I can't run or jog anywhere and trying to lie cuddling my boyfriend last night my boobs were so painful.
> My bras are now really abit too small but I'm reluctant to buy a new one and then a new one again in a few weeks. Anyone any ideas on what I should do please??
> 
> Feeling very lonely already as my boyfriend has gone away for a week and I'm in the house alone, I'm trying to be productive when I get home from work but all I really want to do is go to bed....
> 
> Hope everyone is all okiee
> 
> Xxxxxxx

Hi dawn. I'm with you on the bra situation my boobs are popping out my bra but I'm trying to hold off a little longer :haha:

My partner is also away this week and I'm so lost and emotional, think it must be the hormones! :blush:


----------



## Mummy to be x

buddyIV said:


> Hi ladies! I know I'm a little bit late to this party, but I'd love to join in :flower: I'm around about 7+2, due around the 27th (I think...I'm not sure as I feel pregnant right off the back of a super early mc, so no clue when I ovulated or anything!), and am going for a reassurance scan tomorrow to make sure everything is ok. Wish me luck please jellybeans!
> 
> I have an amazing 3 year old, and have been with my DH for 11 years - married for 4 (yeah, got married with a 5 month bump...classy!)
> 
> I've been trying to catch up on this thread...only up to p.164 so far!

Welcome to the group :flower: congratulations on your pregnancy, I've also got a three year old, she keeps me super busy!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, looking forward to your update :)


----------



## izzlesnizzle

Hi im new too. Im 10 weeks today. Due 6th Jan unless 12 week scan changes anything. I have a 2 yr old DD and been married 3 yrs now. Bit of background but my dear and lovely Dad died 10 weeks ago after a long illness and without jinxing anything this pregnancy is like a last gift to give the family something to focus on. I think its really helping my mum. I wouldn't be at all surprised if its a boy as they say when a family member dies, a new baby is replaced with the same gender. Don't know if its true or not but comforting all the same. Gender aside, I just really want to make it to the first scan to know everythings ok in there. Got fairly strong symptoms so I think somethings going on, I hope!


----------



## Mummy to be x

izzlesnizzle said:


> Hi im new too. Im 10 weeks today. Due 6th Jan unless 12 week scan changes anything. I have a 2 yr old DD and been married 3 yrs now. Bit of background but my dear and lovely Dad died 10 weeks ago after a long illness and without jinxing anything this pregnancy is like a last gift from him to give the family something to focus on. I think its really helping my mum. I wouldn't be at all surprised if its a boy as they say when a family member dies, a new baby is replaced with the same gender. Don't know if its true or not but comforting all the same. Gender aside, I just really want to make it to the first scan to know everythings ok in there. Got fairly strong symptoms so I think somethings going on, I hope!

I'm so sorry for your loss, :hugs:

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy, and welcome to jellybeans :)


----------



## SCgirl

Dawnyybus said:


> Evening ladies =]
> 
> Progesterone... I'm not taking it or been advised to what is it?? I'm taking folic acid once a day ( when my phone reminds me because I never remember otherwise)
> 
> I've only seen my midwife once for a booking in appointment, I'm not seeing her again for another two weeks and it's 3 weeks till my scan... Counting down worse then counting for Christmas.
> 
> I really want a Doppler but my boyfriend and mum have said no because I suffer anxiety and they think it will only make me worse =[ I really want one though. Lol
> 
> My boobs are huge and so painful, I can't run or jog anywhere and trying to lie cuddling my boyfriend last night my boobs were so painful.
> My bras are now really abit too small but I'm reluctant to buy a new one and then a new one again in a few weeks. Anyone any ideas on what I should do please??
> 
> Feeling very lonely already as my boyfriend has gone away for a week and I'm in the house alone, I'm trying to be productive when I get home from work but all I really want to do is go to bed....
> 
> Hope everyone is all okiee
> 
> Xxxxxxx

Progesterone is a hormone produced by your body (actually the corpus luteum) after ovulation, and as long as it's producing it AF stays away. it's necessary for fetal development as far as i know, and contributes to a lot of PMS symptoms. Some women have a luteal phase defect where they have a short luteal phase where the egg can't implant before af starts, or the corpus luteum doesn't produce enough progesterone to sustain the pregnancy... usually doctors want to see a level of at least 10-15. My 2nd chemical i had 11. I was prescribed a progesterone suppl. This time it was in the 70's at the same point in the cycle, thanks to supplements. (This is just a summary of what i've been told and have read- so don't look at it as medical advice! haha)

I have horrible anxiety too as far as pregnancy goes. It's driving dh mad- but the nurse educator at my ob's office said she wouldn't discourage me from getting a doppler since i constantly worry if the baby is still alive. 

My next scan (12+5) isn't until July 7- seems like forever away! It's been 5 days since my last, and I'm already scared of a MMC!


----------



## thosevibes

Dawnyybus, I'll be taking progestrone shots to help keep baby in longer. I had a preterm with my first and they're trying to avoid another :) You don't need to worry!


----------



## thosevibes

Baby is measuring 7 weeks. I'm due the 25th of Jan! Heartbeat was 134.
 



Attached Files:







drtfghjk.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Seholme

ttc_lolly said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Well I don't know about anyone else but here in the US if you have had a loss they give more internal scans...Especially if we request them for reassurance.
> 
> Yesterday they didn't do a internal scan, only used a doppler.
> 
> I meant internal examinations, not scans. I get they do internal scans early on as they are more accurate, but why do doctors do lots of internal examinations 'up there' throughout pregnancy!?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why she did an internal exam I was thinking it was because I also had my annual Pap smear as well? But all she said when she was up there was "we'll you definitely feel pregnant" lol and then wanted a dating ultrasound so I don't know if it was a good thing or bad thing? Can they tell how far along you are by just feeling? Because the nurse I had to book the ultrasound with asked me if she felt I was the 8 weeks and I said she didn't sayClick to expand...


----------



## DolceBella

buddyIV said:


> Hi ladies! I know I'm a little bit late to this party, but I'd love to join in :flower: I'm around about 7+2, due around the 27th (I think...I'm not sure as I feel pregnant right off the back of a super early mc, so no clue when I ovulated or anything!), and am going for a reassurance scan tomorrow to make sure everything is ok. Wish me luck please jellybeans!
> 
> I have an amazing 3 year old, and have been with my DH for 11 years - married for 4 (yeah, got married with a 5 month bump...classy!)
> 
> I've been trying to catch up on this thread...only up to p.164 so far!

Welcome to the Jellybeans! Can't wait to see scan pics!


----------



## DolceBella

izzlesnizzle said:


> Hi im new too. Im 10 weeks today. Due 6th Jan unless 12 week scan changes anything. I have a 2 yr old DD and been married 3 yrs now. Bit of background but my dear and lovely Dad died 10 weeks ago after a long illness and without jinxing anything this pregnancy is like a last gift to give the family something to focus on. I think its really helping my mum. I wouldn't be at all surprised if its a boy as they say when a family member dies, a new baby is replaced with the same gender. Don't know if its true or not but comforting all the same. Gender aside, I just really want to make it to the first scan to know everythings ok in there. Got fairly strong symptoms so I think somethings going on, I hope!

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you have a super sticky Jellybean!


----------



## DolceBella

thosevibes said:


> Baby is measuring 7 weeks. I'm due the 25th of Jan! Heartbeat was 134.

Yay for great scans!! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## ab75

Welcome izzle and buddy. H&H 9 months to you both.
Izzle, sorry for your loss.
Congrats on your scan thosevibes.
Glad you are ok sethsmummy.
Good luck for all who have scans, I still don't have a date for mine xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

buddyIV said:


> Hi ladies! I know I'm a little bit late to this party, but I'd love to join in :flower: I'm around about 7+2, due around the 27th (I think...I'm not sure as I feel pregnant right off the back of a super early mc, so no clue when I ovulated or anything!), and am going for a reassurance scan tomorrow to make sure everything is ok. Wish me luck please jellybeans!
> 
> I have an amazing 3 year old, and have been with my DH for 11 years - married for 4 (yeah, got married with a 5 month bump...classy!)
> 
> I've been trying to catch up on this thread...only up to p.164 so far!




izzlesnizzle said:


> Hi im new too. Im 10 weeks today. Due 6th Jan unless 12 week scan changes anything. I have a 2 yr old DD and been married 3 yrs now. Bit of background but my dear and lovely Dad died 10 weeks ago after a long illness and without jinxing anything this pregnancy is like a last gift to give the family something to focus on. I think its really helping my mum. I wouldn't be at all surprised if its a boy as they say when a family member dies, a new baby is replaced with the same gender. Don't know if its true or not but comforting all the same. Gender aside, I just really want to make it to the first scan to know everythings ok in there. Got fairly strong symptoms so I think somethings going on, I hope!

Welcome to our new ladies! Huge congrats to you both :flower:



thosevibes said:


> Baby is measuring 7 weeks. I'm due the 25th of Jan! Heartbeat was 134.

Great news! 



Seholme said:


> I'm not sure why she did an internal exam I was thinking it was because I also had my annual Pap smear as well? But all she said when she was up there was "we'll you definitely feel pregnant" lol and then wanted a dating ultrasound so I don't know if it was a good thing or bad thing? Can they tell how far along you are by just feeling? Because the nurse I had to book the ultrasound with asked me if she felt I was the 8 weeks and I said she didn't say

I have no idea, I mean, the cervix feels different I guess when pregnant, but I didn't think anyone should be feeling that far up there this early on incase they irritated something or disrupted the membranes!? I doubt anyone can tell how far along you are just by feeling up there! We don't have smear tests when pregnant here either :shrug: it's so odd how things vary!



ab75 said:


> Welcome izzle and buddy. H&H 9 months to you both.
> Izzle, sorry for your loss.
> Congrats on your scan thosevibes.
> Glad you are ok sethsmummy.
> Good luck for all who have scans, I still don't have a date for mine xx

Did you have your booking in appt already? I would try push for a scan date, you don't want to be left waiting too long x


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> Glad you're getting taken care of sethsmummy :hugs: glad you got a scan too, yay for being brought forward :dance:
> 
> My gums are so sore :( one whole side is inflamed and hurts to even touch it with my tongue. This is another new pregnancy symptom for me, never had dental problems with my other pregnancies :wacko:

thanks hun. Have you tried using a different brand toothpaste or mouth wash? xx



cheezytrish said:


> 9wks today!! I've officially passed my milestone and despite feeling crappy, I'm stoked!! Scan is next Tuesday and I can't wait.

congratulations hun :D thats fab news :D 



DolceBella said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I hope everyone has had a good day. I spent the day in hospital. My pains were getting worse so I went to the gp this am and was sent straight to a and e after they confirmed pregnancy. I got a scan on one of those portable scanners and my little jellybean is measuring 8 weeks and 4 days. Need to adjust my ticker when I can get on the laptop. Ill upload photo once on the laptop too xx
> 
> Sorry you had a scare today! :hugs: It seems like your scan went well, so did they tell you what might be going on?Click to expand...

they think the pains at the top of my stomach are a pulled muscle from all the dry heaving im doing and the bottom could be my inner section scar stretching. 



buddyIV said:


> Hi ladies! I know I'm a little bit late to this party, but I'd love to join in :flower: I'm around about 7+2, due around the 27th (I think...I'm not sure as I feel pregnant right off the back of a super early mc, so no clue when I ovulated or anything!), and am going for a reassurance scan tomorrow to make sure everything is ok. Wish me luck please jellybeans!
> 
> I have an amazing 3 year old, and have been with my DH for 11 years - married for 4 (yeah, got married with a 5 month bump...classy!)
> 
> I've been trying to catch up on this thread...only up to p.164 so far!

:hi: hey hun :D nice to meet you :D 



izzlesnizzle said:


> Hi im new too. Im 10 weeks today. Due 6th Jan unless 12 week scan changes anything. I have a 2 yr old DD and been married 3 yrs now. Bit of background but my dear and lovely Dad died 10 weeks ago after a long illness and without jinxing anything this pregnancy is like a last gift to give the family something to focus on. I think its really helping my mum. I wouldn't be at all surprised if its a boy as they say when a family member dies, a new baby is replaced with the same gender. Don't know if its true or not but comforting all the same. Gender aside, I just really want to make it to the first scan to know everythings ok in there. Got fairly strong symptoms so I think somethings going on, I hope!

:hi: hey hun so so sorry for your loss :hugs: but i am with you on your beliefs that when one person goes another joins. we had that happen with DS1... DH's grandad was very ill when we found out i was pregnant.. we took our 7 week scan pic to him and he held it in his hand. he passed a few days later and then we found out we were having a boy. 



thosevibes said:


> Baby is measuring 7 weeks. I'm due the 25th of Jan! Heartbeat was 134.

congratulations hun <3 


my little starfish 
https://i59.tinypic.com/1zxnkoz.jpg


just sorted my booking in appointment for next thursday :D xx


----------



## izzlesnizzle

Yes ive had my booking in apt at 8 weeks. Ive been referred to a consultant, vbac midwife and anaesthetic review because of complications with DD. Im having second thoughts about the hospital ive booked in at. Does anyone know how difficult or easy it is to change hospitals? I bet they will think im a pain because I would have so many appts to rearrange.


----------



## ab75

Yay, cute scan pic seths mummy.
Scan date came in post today, 1st july xx


----------



## ab75

I have a pressure type feeling just above my hairline, to the right hand side xx


----------



## DolceBella

Sethsmummy - great scan pic! Congrats!

Ab - I get little niggles like that too!


----------



## SCgirl

Anyone else already noticing their pants getting snug? I'm curvy, so I've always had to get larger sizes for my hips/bum, and the waist would have a huge gap away from my body... but now I'm having to get larger sizes because of my waist!

I don't have any shorts that fit, and since we still have 3+ months of hot weather ahead of us, I'm having to buy shorts with elastic waistbands- something I told myself I'd never do!

I also got approached by someone yesterday, saying "awww look at you and your baby bump!"... it's somewhere between bloat and bump right now! (also my body's been horribly thrown off from being pregnant and not pregnant so many times in the last few months)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep. My pants are very tight already!


----------



## harlantr1

Hi! I'm 7 weeks today and due January 27th! So excited, this is my first pregnancy and I'm feeling a little overwhelmed but have found sooo much support here! Thank you to everyone :)


----------



## Dawnyybus

SCgirl said:


> Anyone else already noticing their pants getting snug? I'm curvy, so I've always had to get larger sizes for my hips/bum, and the waist would have a huge gap away from my body... but now I'm having to get larger sizes because of my waist!
> 
> I don't have any shorts that fit, and since we still have 3+ months of hot weather ahead of us, I'm having to buy shorts with elastic waistbands- something I told myself I'd never do!
> 
> I also got approached by someone yesterday, saying "awww look at you and your baby bump!"... it's somewhere between bloat and bump right now! (also my body's been horribly thrown off from being pregnant and not pregnant so many times in the last few months)

Yeah some of my jeans don't now fit me and by the end of my day I've had to undo my button because I've bloated that much.... I don't know when it's okiee to buy new clothes and bras?? Xxxx


----------



## messica

Dawnyybus - buy 'em as you need 'em!

I wasn't about to pay full price in store when I'm only going to wear the stuff for a short time so I've been shopping ebay. Got some cute brand new bras for just $4 a piece because my 32B's weren't cutting it anymore and have been stocking up on loose fold over style yoga pants and capri's so I can roll the waist up or down depending on how bloated I'm feeling. Rouched side t-shirts are on their way as I type :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yep my bump is well and truly showing now, so glad I don't have to try & hide it anymore, it was getting more & more difficult to try & hide!!

I've started getting the spd pains already :-( can't believe it, I only had it with my youngest son & they didn't start until well into 20+ weeks but I've been I agony with if since Monday :-( my midwife did say she'd refer me to physio early if it started but seen as how I'm not due to see her until 21wks I don't know how that's going to work as there's always about 6-8eks for an appt for physio here, I think I'm going to have to make an appointment to see her in the next week or 2, I can't wait 11 weeks before the referal is sent, I've got a support belt which me mum bought me a few weeks ago so I think I'm going to have to try wearing that & see if it helps xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

UK girls, has anyone found a pregnancy Multi vitamin that isn't massive!? I'm taking Pregnacare but really struggling because they are so big!


----------



## messica

Seholme said:


> I meant internal examinations, not scans. I get they do internal scans early on as they are more accurate, but why do doctors do lots of internal examinations 'up there' throughout pregnancy!?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why she did an internal exam I was thinking it was because I also had my annual Pap smear as well? But all she said when she was up there was "we'll you definitely feel pregnant" lol and then wanted a dating ultrasound so I don't know if it was a good thing or bad thing? Can they tell how far along you are by just feeling? Because the nurse I had to book the ultrasound with asked me if she felt I was the 8 weeks and I said she didn't say


They do it to check your cervix, to make sure it's long and closed :thumbup:

They're not necessary, especially if you're not experiencing any cramping and have not had any previous history of preterm labor but most do it as basic precautionary monitoring. If you don't want them, just tell her and she'll probably agree to move forward without them.

I don't know how they could gauge how far along you are that way unless they also palpated your belly and your fundal height was higher than where you thought you were at?


----------



## Dawnyybus

brunettebimbo said:


> UK girls, has anyone found a pregnancy Multi vitamin that isn't massive!? I'm taking Pregnacare but really struggling because they are so big!

I'm taking folic acid as prescribed but was unsure whether I could take other vitamins aswell, I really want too but not sure which ones will be best though?? Xxxx


----------



## messica

Dawnyybus said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> UK girls, has anyone found a pregnancy Multi vitamin that isn't massive!? I'm taking Pregnacare but really struggling because they are so big!
> 
> I'm taking folic acid as prescribed but was unsure whether I could take other vitamins aswell, I really want too but not sure which ones will be best though?? XxxxClick to expand...



I'm on prescription folic acid but was definitely advised to take a regular prenatal along with them! Any prenatal will work but if you want to, bring the bottle along to your next appointment and have doc check the levels of all in it.



Brunette - I'm not over there but here they have prenatals in gummy form. My doc mentioned them to me when swallowing those horse pills got to be a bit much with my HG. Maybe you could find something like that instead?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm on 5mg Folic Acid and was advised to take prenatals too. 

I'm currently using Pregnacare but really struggling with the sickness.


----------



## Dawnyybus

messica said:


> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> UK girls, has anyone found a pregnancy Multi vitamin that isn't massive!? I'm taking Pregnacare but really struggling because they are so big!
> 
> I'm taking folic acid as prescribed but was unsure whether I could take other vitamins aswell, I really want too but not sure which ones will be best though?? XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on prescription folic acid but was definitely advised to take a regular prenatal along with them!
> 
> 
> 
> Brunette - I'm not over there but here they have prenatals in gummy form. My doc mentioned them to me when swallowing those horse pills got to be a bit much with my HG. Maybe you could find something like that instead?Click to expand...

Oh my gosh now I feel terrible that I haven't taken anything... Can anyone advise which ones are best and that I should take?? Xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

most prenatals are the same tbh.. i take wilkinsons own (a store in the uk) and they have 1 or 2 more vitmains/minerals than pregnacare. I think they are all pretty much the same size unfortunately


----------



## messica

Any are specially formulated dawny, so will work just fine :thumbup:


brunette - There's lots of brands but this is the one my doc recommended: https://www.target.com/p/vitafusion...sku=12353429&gclid=CIna7LG48r4CFXQiMgodk28Aww


----------



## Dawnyybus

sethsmummy said:


> most prenatals are the same tbh.. i take wilkinsons own (a store in the uk) and they have 1 or 2 more vitmains/minerals than pregnacare. I think they are all pretty much the same size unfortunately

That's cool I have a wilkos in kiddy I'll go on Saturday and have a look, definitely getting some. Feel so bad I haven't been taking anything yet, I was going to but wasn't sure if I was allowed xxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

dawny, i wouldnt worry about it too much hun you've been taking folic acid and thats the most important bit. I was taking them since we started ttc so its just second nature. I take like 800mg folic acid but as far as i know you pee out what your body doesn't need.


----------



## messica

Dawnyybus said:


> That's cool I have a wilkos in kiddy I'll go on Saturday and have a look, definitely getting some. Feel so bad I haven't been taking anything yet, I was going to but wasn't sure if I was allowed xxxxxx


You're taking 5 milligrams of folic acid. What's in a prenatal is measured in micrograms. The amount in a prenatal won't be anywhere near your prescription dose so no worries about getting too much. I did actually bring my bottle in and ask just to be sure and doc reassured me unless you try to like, take an entire bottle of prescription, there is no threat of "overdosing" on folic acid.

Don't feel bad as many women who never take prenatals or supplements have healthy babies every day :thumbup:


----------



## Dawnyybus

sethsmummy said:


> dawny, i wouldnt worry about it too much hun you've been taking folic acid and thats the most important bit. I was taking them since we started ttc so its just second nature. I take like 800mg folic acid but as far as i know you pee out what your body doesn't need.

Thank you. I don't think I'm on that high a dose of folic acid... It's only like 500g. Why are we all on different doses?? Xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

:dohh: ok i am no longer relying on forums for my info :dohh: 

no wonder iv had diorrhea for so bloody long! its because of the amount of folic acid i take :dohh: going to have to go down to just the pre-vit and ask for a prescription for the extra i need :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

Dawnyybus said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> dawny, i wouldnt worry about it too much hun you've been taking folic acid and thats the most important bit. I was taking them since we started ttc so its just second nature. I take like 800mg folic acid but as far as i know you pee out what your body doesn't need.
> 
> Thank you. I don't think I'm on that high a dose of folic acid... It's only like 500g. Why are we all on different doses?? XxxxxClick to expand...

I only took that much because i was using pre-natal plus a normal folic acid tablet which amounts to 800mg. but from what i was just reading then i need to stop and get a prescription for a lower dose extra one. x


----------



## sunshine85

Is it weird that I just had a scan Tuesday and still fear a MMC today..

Still having my symptoms. But still..... Next scan is Tuesday..I should be 10+ weeks if all goes well.


I am having twinges off and on on my lower left side..and some discharging too...blah


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was prescribed 5mg because I've had recurrent miscarriages. I'm also on aspirin and Clexane.


----------



## messica

Dawnyybus said:


> Thank you. I don't think I'm on that high a dose of folic acid... It's only like 500g. Why are we all on different doses?? Xxxxx

We're all on different doses because everyone is different. 

Larger doses are prescribed because of history of multiple losses, I'm on more because I'm pregnant with twins etc


Again, keep in mind the difference between MICROgrams and MILLIgrams. The regular dose in prenatal vitamins is around 500-800 MICROgrams, while prescription doses typically vary 2 MILLIgrams and up (which would convert to 2,000 MICROgrams and up).


Dawny - I'd bet you are on 500 MICROgrams which is probably just fine for you :thumbup:


----------



## mrsstrezy

thosevibes said:


> Baby is measuring 7 weeks. I'm due the 25th of Jan! Heartbeat was 134.




SCgirl said:


> Anyone else already noticing their pants getting snug? I'm curvy, so I've always had to get larger sizes for my hips/bum, and the waist would have a huge gap away from my body... but now I'm having to get larger sizes because of my waist!
> 
> I don't have any shorts that fit, and since we still have 3+ months of hot weather ahead of us, I'm having to buy shorts with elastic waistbands- something I told myself I'd never do!
> 
> I also got approached by someone yesterday, saying "awww look at you and your baby bump!"... it's somewhere between bloat and bump right now! (also my body's been horribly thrown off from being pregnant and not pregnant so many times in the last few months)

My pants were definitely tight this morning. I read online that this early, it's not actually the baby that is showing, but that rather your body is releasing a hormone called "relaxin", which apparently slackens your stomach muscles and gives you bump-like appearance. That and bloating contributes to the look of the bump also. I'm not a fan of this phase! I just want a proper bump! Thinking of getting some maternity clothes soon though:) 



mrs.humphreys said:


> Yep my bump is well and truly showing now, so glad I don't have to try & hide it anymore, it was getting more & more difficult to try & hide!!
> 
> I've started getting the spd pains already :-( can't believe it, I only had it with my youngest son & they didn't start until well into 20+ weeks but I've been I agony with if since Monday :-( my midwife did say she'd refer me to physio early if it started but seen as how I'm not due to see her until 21wks I don't know how that's going to work as there's always about 6-8eks for an appt for physio here, I think I'm going to have to make an appointment to see her in the next week or 2, I can't wait 11 weeks before the referal is sent, I've got a support belt which me mum bought me a few weeks ago so I think I'm going to have to try wearing that & see if it helps xx

Sorry you are having pain! It's not like we already don't have enough to deal with in the first trimester. Forgive my ignorance, but what is SPD? Something to do with the pelvis?

I'm feeling like crap, as always today. I've basically been forced to go full-time on a temporary basis at work, so now I'm at work and having to take little bathroom breaks to go dry heave every so often...it's miserable. I wish I could just be at home and lay on the couch until the morning sickness phase passes:-/ It would be so much easier if I wasn't required to function like a normal human being! lol


----------



## buddyIV

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies...you're all so lovely! The scan went really well today; HB seen, and everything was as it should be. I was so relieved I burst into tears and ended up hugging the sonographer (wasn't even embarrassed either hahaha!). After 2 mc's and a molar pregnancy it was absolute bliss to see that everything was ok. I was dated at 6+1, which I think might take me into Feb, but I'd love to stay here if that's ok.

We're scheduled in for another scan at the end of the month, so fingers crossed all will be well at the 8 week mark and I can relax a little more.

As for maternity gear: I'm walking around with my top button undone allll day, and then straight into PJ's when I get home...ahhhh, the comfort of an elasticated waistband!

And I hear you *mrsstrezy*, I did an extra shift at my part time job (I'm a PhD student, though should be qualified in 2 months) and had to subtly gag every once in a while. Not cool.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Currently at my appt in the room waiting for the Dr. She was called out to a delivery. Bonus, got s Starbucks gift card for my wait. Whoo hoo!!! :) I see a Valencia orange refresher in my future, lol. 
I am actually soooo.. nervous!! I'm so afraid that they won't find a HB. I tried to find it on the Doppler last night but couldn't. I know its still early for that, and I'm bigger, but I was hoping. I would still be a nervous wreck even if I hadn't tried. We still haven't told anyone. No, I don't think that it has any bearing on a healthy pg, I just wouldnt want to have to tell everyone again that I had a mc. I actually have my 9 yr old with me. Couldnt get my regular babysitter so had to farm out the other ones but couldn't find a place for him today. If they do an u/s, I'm gonna have him wait outside until the find a HB. I really couldn't take having to tell my kids again. Broke their hearts before. He's so busy on the iPad that I don't think he's picked up on all the baby talk the nurse and I were having. Sorry for the book, lol.


----------



## DolceBella

sunshine85 said:


> Is it weird that I just had a scan Tuesday and still fear a MMC today..
> 
> Still having my symptoms. But still..... Next scan is Tuesday..I should be 10+ weeks if all goes well.
> 
> 
> I am having twinges off and on on my lower left side..and some discharging too...blah

I think it's normal to continue feeling nervous in first tri. We all just have to remember to keep the faith and have a PMA (positive mental attitude)! Hang in there!


----------



## buddyIV

Luvspnk31 said:


> Currently at my appt in the room waiting for the Dr. She was called out to a delivery. Bonus, got s Starbucks gift card for my wait. Whoo hoo!!! :) I see a Valencia orange refresher in my future, lol.
> I am actually soooo.. nervous!! I'm so afraid that they won't find a HB. I tried to find it on the Doppler last night but couldn't. I know its still early for that, and I'm bigger, but I was hoping. I would still be a nervous wreck even if I hadn't tried. We still haven't told anyone. No, I don't think that it has any bearing on a healthy pg, I just wouldnt want to have to tell everyone again that I had a mc. I actually have my 9 yr old with me. Couldnt get my regular babysitter so had to farm out the other ones but couldn't find a place for him today. If they do an u/s, I'm gonna have him wait outside until the find a HB. I really couldn't take having to tell my kids again. Broke their hearts before. He's so busy on the iPad that I don't think he's picked up on all the baby talk the nurse and I were having. Sorry for the book, lol.

Wishing you so much luck! I'm sure everything will be great...fill us in when you get out! 

We've not told anyone either, for exactly the same reason. It's really hard having to go and give the bad news over and over. We haven't told anyone yet, but maybe after the next scan we'll finally cave and let the grandparents know. I love thinking of nice ways to tell our son he's finally going to be a big brother (welling up at the thought right now!). That said, I quite like having this amazing secret though! 

Good luck!


----------



## Izzie74

Hi everyone, can I join in?

I'm due around January 27th. This is my second ivf pregnancy, this one a frozen cycle. We lost our first son at 21+6 so I'm being monitored closely. Have had a bit of bleeding this time too, so am currently signed off work. Would be great to have some buddies.


----------



## buddyIV

DolceBella said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I just had a scan Tuesday and still fear a MMC today..
> 
> Still having my symptoms. But still..... Next scan is Tuesday..I should be 10+ weeks if all goes well.
> 
> 
> I am having twinges off and on on my lower left side..and some discharging too...blah
> 
> I think it's normal to continue feeling nervous in first tri. We all just have to remember to keep the faith and have a PMA (positive mental attitude)! Hang in there!Click to expand...

Exactly this ^^^ Beautifully said!


----------



## DolceBella

buddyIV said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome ladies...you're all so lovely! The scan went really well today; HB seen, and everything was as it should be. I was so relieved I burst into tears and ended up hugging the sonographer (wasn't even embarrassed either hahaha!). After 2 mc's and a molar pregnancy it was absolute bliss to see that everything was ok. I was dated at 6+1, which I think might take me into Feb, but I'd love to stay here if that's ok.
> 
> We're scheduled in for another scan at the end of the month, so fingers crossed all will be well at the 8 week mark and I can relax a little more.
> 
> As for maternity gear: I'm walking around with my top button undone allll day, and then straight into PJ's when I get home...ahhhh, the comfort of an elasticated waistband!
> 
> And I hear you *mrsstrezy*, I did an extra shift at my part time job (I'm a PhD student, though should be qualified in 2 months) and had to subtly gag every once in a while. Not cool.

Congrats on a great scan! Must be so reassuring!


----------



## buddyIV

Izzie74 said:


> Hi everyone, can I join in?
> 
> I'm due around January 27th. This is my second ivf pregnancy, this one a frozen cycle. We lost our first son at 21+6 so I'm being monitored closely. Have had a bit of bleeding this time too, so am currently signed off work. Would be great to have some buddies.

Congratulations, I wish you a H&H 9 months! I'm so sorry to hear about your previous loss, I cant imagine how painful it must be dealing with that. It's good that your being monitored though, hopefully you'll get all the care you need. 

Hopefully the ladies here will be able to keep you entertained while you're off work!


----------



## DolceBella

Luvspnk31 said:


> Currently at my appt in the room waiting for the Dr. She was called out to a delivery. Bonus, got s Starbucks gift card for my wait. Whoo hoo!!! :) I see a Valencia orange refresher in my future, lol.
> I am actually soooo.. nervous!! I'm so afraid that they won't find a HB. I tried to find it on the Doppler last night but couldn't. I know its still early for that, and I'm bigger, but I was hoping. I would still be a nervous wreck even if I hadn't tried. We still haven't told anyone. No, I don't think that it has any bearing on a healthy pg, I just wouldnt want to have to tell everyone again that I had a mc. I actually have my 9 yr old with me. Couldnt get my regular babysitter so had to farm out the other ones but couldn't find a place for him today. If they do an u/s, I'm gonna have him wait outside until the find a HB. I really couldn't take having to tell my kids again. Broke their hearts before. He's so busy on the iPad that I don't think he's picked up on all the baby talk the nurse and I were having. Sorry for the book, lol.

Fingers crossed for you! I'm sure everything will be great!


----------



## DolceBella

Izzie74 said:


> Hi everyone, can I join in?
> 
> I'm due around January 27th. This is my second ivf pregnancy, this one a frozen cycle. We lost our first son at 21+6 so I'm being monitored closely. Have had a bit of bleeding this time too, so am currently signed off work. Would be great to have some buddies.

Welcome Izzie! It sounds like you've been through a lot. Fingers crossed this is a sticky little bean for you! :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Just got back from a really great MW visit. She did a smear for me, since it's been 4 years (oops!) She said uterus felt good and globular (whatever this means), and that pelvis felt good. Little bubs had a HB of 152, and flow through the placenta sounded great! Woohoo!


----------



## buddyIV

DolceBella said:


> Just got back from a really great MW visit. She did a smear for me, since it's been 4 years (oops!) She said uterus felt good and globular (whatever this means), and that pelvis felt good. Little bubs had a HB of 152, and flow through the placenta sounded great! Woohoo!

Amazing! You must feel so happy! Ah, a globular uterus: magnificent :thumbup:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well I found out today my midwife has sent a student round to booking appointments alone before, my neighbours daughter has the same midwife and at 35 weeks she's just had her notes redone because they were wrong. I have also learnt that she has left our area (no big deal eh) so I got the number of the new midwife to see if she can grow thru things with me again because the student was there 20 minutes for my booking appointment and didn't go through my care at all other than to tell me to book my 16 week appointment. I will call the new midwife tomorrow to find out what's going on


----------



## Luvspnk31

buddyIV said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> Currently at my appt in the room waiting for the Dr. She was called out to a delivery. Bonus, got s Starbucks gift card for my wait. Whoo hoo!!! :) I see a Valencia orange refresher in my future, lol.
> I am actually soooo.. nervous!! I'm so afraid that they won't find a HB. I tried to find it on the Doppler last night but couldn't. I know its still early for that, and I'm bigger, but I was hoping. I would still be a nervous wreck even if I hadn't tried. We still haven't told anyone. No, I don't think that it has any bearing on a healthy pg, I just wouldnt want to have to tell everyone again that I had a mc. I actually have my 9 yr old with me. Couldnt get my regular babysitter so had to farm out the other ones but couldn't find a place for him today. If they do an u/s, I'm gonna have him wait outside until the find a HB. I really couldn't take having to tell my kids again. Broke their hearts before. He's so busy on the iPad that I don't think he's picked up on all the baby talk the nurse and I were having. Sorry for the book, lol.
> 
> Wishing you so much luck! I'm sure everything will be great...fill us in when you get out!
> 
> We've not told anyone either, for exactly the same reason. It's really hard having to go and give the bad news over and over. We haven't told anyone yet, but maybe after the next scan we'll finally cave and let the grandparents know. I love thinking of nice ways to tell our son he's finally going to be a big brother (welling up at the thought right now!). That said, I quite like having this amazing secret though!
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...


Well, my appt never happened. :( dr got called away for delivery and wasn't able to get back to the office. Rescheduled for tues. I'm totally bummed.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies

Hope we're all well today? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sick and off to work but ok :)

Had an awful dream though, dreamt I was bleeding, I woke up sobbing!

How are you?


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Aww no :-( I keep having the craziest dreams too! I'm guessing it's all the hormones.

I'm not too bad today except lack of sleep heat, sore hips & a baby crying constantly next door isn't a good mixture :-( I know babies can't help it & I'm going to have another myself but this baby takes crying to the extreme, all day & all night it's that bad sometimes I feel like knocking on & asking if they want me to try & settle her!! I've never heard a baby crying like that & I've had 3 of my own!


----------



## ab75

Aaahhh mrs, I hate hearing babies crying like that.
afm, my nausea is pretty much gone, but boobs still sore. Woke up in the night as dd was unsettled and took ages to get back to sleep. Was so hot and every time I lay on either side I could feel a pressure type feeling in lower abdomen. Almost felt like someone jiggling a water balloon! Xx


----------



## ab75

Lvspnk, thats crap about your appointment xx


----------



## DolceBella

I agree, I'm so sorry your appt. didn't happen. What a downer!

Ab - I think a water balloon is a good description of it!

Mrs - Maybe you should knock. It's crappy if they are struggling with a colicky baby. Your experience might help them a lot!


----------



## taztap

Sadly I am out of this. Went for 8 week scan and its just an empty sac, doc called it a blighted ovum, have to go for a d&c tomorrow morning.. He said its very common and that there is nothing wrong with our baby making abilities just that this one didn't take.. :( Wishing you all happy and healthy babies in January..


----------



## DolceBella

taztap said:


> Sadly I am out of this. Went for 8 week scan and its just an empty sac, doc called it a blighted ovum, have to go for a d&c tomorrow morning.. He said its very common and that there is nothing wrong with our baby making abilities just that this one didn't take.. :( Wishing you all happy and healthy babies in January..

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this! Wishing you the best dear :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Sorry taztap, hope you are back soon with your rainbow baby xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies.. we are fb announcing tonight.. can i please ask anyone on my friends list to not say anything bout already knowing. As far as 99% of friends and family will know we only found out at the hospital on Tuesday. Many thanks ladies xx


----------



## DolceBella

Sounds great! Have fun with it!


----------



## Izzie74

taztap said:


> Sadly I am out of this. Went for 8 week scan and its just an empty sac, doc called it a blighted ovum, have to go for a d&c tomorrow morning.. He said its very common and that there is nothing wrong with our baby making abilities just that this one didn't take.. :( Wishing you all happy and healthy babies in January..

I'm so sorry to hear this. Take time to rest and recuperate. I know it is a difficult time :hugs:


----------



## Pix

I hate hearing of losses. That empathetic part of me screams and yells. I'm so so sorry. :hugs: hang in there. Easier said than done. 

Good morning ladies! So this morning I broke down and bought regular coffee. Mixed it half and half with my decafe and holy $hit! 
*bounces off walls*

I'd been feeling so terrible I had to. I was becoming narcoleptic, just falling asleep at random. The iron is takin it's good ole time. Kids are home on summer break and I has sooooo much work to do! (See all my excuses)
Anyway Made sure it was a light blend so I'm not terribly worried and I've not had an appitite for chocolate. Which is weird. Or any food. Which is slightly freaking me out. 

Anyone else lose their appitite? If I skip all my vitamins I can eat. If I take them it's gone. All other pregnancies I ate a horse. Daily. This baby has me so confused!!!

I keep saying this is the difference between pregnancy in your 20's vs 30's!!


----------



## Pix

*just noticed I'm now 11 weeks!!!!*

Squeeeeee


----------



## Catmat

Haha Pix, you sound like me on two fronts, sleeping and coffee. I love my coffees, especially americanos. But because I am doing everything not to lose this baby I have only frank decaf for the past 6 weeks. The other morning my husband was being nice and bought me an americano (forgetting that I am on decaf now) so I drank it to be nice. I was jittery for the next four hours?!?! Maybe it's a sign I really should stop drinking so much coffee!!! 
psst good luck with the sleeping, I have an hour free later this morning that I am pegging for a little nap time, heehee!!!:sleep:


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats on 11 weeks, Pix- that seems forever away for me!

I've broken down and gotten soda a few times, and sweet tea at least once a week. OB said as long as I don't have more than 200mg a day, it's fine- but I don't really come close to that. I probably would feel better if I did!

I've been starting some strange food aversions- My favorite BBQ place is around 6 hours away, but my parents went by and brought me a bucket of BBQ (vinegar base- amazing). I fixed it up like I always do, and hated it. The smell even grossed me out.
I've also ALWAYS been a coke (soft-drink) person, but suddenly I find myself greatly preferring Pepsi (much to the disdain of my friends- they keep telling baby that's the wrong one).
Anytime I crave a food and finally get it (greasy pizza, burger, etc.), I don't want it again. At all. It's been over a week since I've had either, and while it hit the spot at the time, the idea of it makes me feel ill.

I had a bit of a scare this morning- woke up at 4:30am (y'all know how that goes), and as I was walking back to bed, I realized that I felt great! I wasn't tired, I wasn't dizzy, and didn't have a headache. This hasn't happened in 5-6 weeks. I was super nervous. So- took advantage of feeling well and might have woken DH up since it had been quite a while... but I kept getting super dizzy as my heart rate would go up. After I was up for a bit, I suddenly got exhausted, and went to sleep for a few more hours- and woke up feeling horrible again (which I'm unfortunately used to)- I'd forgotten what feeling normal feels like, so that was an amazing reminder!

I'm still worried about how baby's doing (it's only been a week since our u/s), but the doppler (sonoline b) should arrive this afternoon. Hopefully we'll be able to hear something!


----------



## sethsmummy

taztap said:


> Sadly I am out of this. Went for 8 week scan and its just an empty sac, doc called it a blighted ovum, have to go for a d&c tomorrow morning.. He said its very common and that there is nothing wrong with our baby making abilities just that this one didn't take.. :( Wishing you all happy and healthy babies in January..

so so sorry hun :hugs: i hope you get your rainbow soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## sunshine85

Good afternoon ladies!

Going to order a dopplee online tomorrow and/or go buy one at the store.

My dh thinks I need to trust my body, as I called a new place to get an ultrasound done tomorrow, even though I just hears the HB @ 168bpm on Monday. I told him I would cancel the appt for tomorrow. I want to have faith this time is different, but the worry is killing me.

Anyway I am 9+ weeks, woohoo milestone down. But my boobs aren't as sore anymore and my nausea has calmed. I am having headaches and lower right side abdomen and back pains...acne has cleared up for the time being too...should I worry now?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MissyX90

I'm almost 9 weeks now got my scans back today from my 6 week 3 day scan 



Heart rate was 120


----------



## ab75

Sunshine, my boobs are only sore sometimes now and hardly ever nauseous. Placenta is starting to take over. I understand your fears as I have had 5 previous losses. Xx


----------



## ab75

Cute scan missy xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Just wanted to add re: vitamins etc......my midwife said that you only really need folic acid and vitamin D as the rest pretty much comes from your diet. I take iron too as I am always anaemic in pregnancy (never outside of it) but she said no need for massive prenatals if they make you feel ill as most diets have most things you need xx


----------



## cheezytrish

taztap said:


> Sadly I am out of this. Went for 8 week scan and its just an empty sac, doc called it a blighted ovum, have to go for a d&c tomorrow morning.. He said its very common and that there is nothing wrong with our baby making abilities just that this one didn't take.. :( Wishing you all happy and healthy babies in January..

I'm so sorry to hear it :( My thoughts and prayers and with you and your family. It must have been such a shock.:hugs:


----------



## cheezytrish

Pix said:


> *just noticed I'm now 11 weeks!!!!*
> 
> Squeeeeee

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

brunettebimbo said:


> UK girls, has anyone found a pregnancy Multi vitamin that isn't massive!? I'm taking Pregnacare but really struggling because they are so big!

Is it just the size you have issues with? I take pregnacare & huge fish oil tablets too & I'm terrible at taking pills- I take it with my dinner, literally have a mouthful of food- chew- pop the pill in -swallow. That's how I've taken all pills since I was a kid, can't manage with drinks. Most pills are ok, especially those taken on a full stomach as you just use your last mouthful!

Xxx


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:)

I don't post much here, but wanted to update!

We went for a scan today and we're having TWINS:)

I'm measuring 7w2d and we got to see both babies flickering heartbeats :cloud9:

Meet our babies
 



Attached Files:







Twins.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SCgirl

That's awesome! It seems like there's a lot of twins on here!


----------



## DolceBella

Sunshine - I know how hard it is to keep from feeling nervous. We want so desperately to convince ourselves we have the strength to just keep the faith, but it's easier said than done. Kudos for canceling your scan tomorrow...it won't change anything. :hugs:

Pix - Yay to us for turning into limes today!

Missy - Great scan pic! Congrats!

Brunette - I was so tempted to make a joke when you said you struggle with "big ones!" Can you tell it's been a while for me?:haha:

Wildchic - Congrats on twinnies! That's amazing!


----------



## ab75

Wildchic, congratulations on the twins. Cute scan xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG Wildchic that is amazing! Congratulations :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Thx ladies. They rescheduled me for Tues, and it really can't come soon enough. I had a bit of rust colored blood last night. I felt a bit crampy after a bm and when I got back up to pee, it was red when I wiped. It wasn't a lot, and I haven't had any more, but I would have felt so much better if I'd been able to see the HB. Trying not to overthink the whole thing.


----------



## ab75

Hope everything is ok luvspnk xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

taztap said:


> Sadly I am out of this. Went for 8 week scan and its just an empty sac, doc called it a blighted ovum, have to go for a d&c tomorrow morning.. He said its very common and that there is nothing wrong with our baby making abilities just that this one didn't take.. :( Wishing you all happy and healthy babies in January..

I am so sorry for your loss:(:(



Pix said:


> I hate hearing of losses. That empathetic part of me screams and yells. I'm so so sorry. :hugs: hang in there. Easier said than done.
> 
> Good morning ladies! So this morning I broke down and bought regular coffee. Mixed it half and half with my decafe and holy $hit!
> *bounces off walls*
> 
> I'd been feeling so terrible I had to. I was becoming narcoleptic, just falling asleep at random. The iron is takin it's good ole time. Kids are home on summer break and I has sooooo much work to do! (See all my excuses)
> Anyway Made sure it was a light blend so I'm not terribly worried and I've not had an appitite for chocolate. Which is weird. Or any food. Which is slightly freaking me out.
> 
> Anyone else lose their appitite? If I skip all my vitamins I can eat. If I take them it's gone. All other pregnancies I ate a horse. Daily. This baby has me so confused!!!
> 
> I keep saying this is the difference between pregnancy in your 20's vs 30's!!

My appetite is seriously messed up. It has been ever since I found out I was pregnant. I have so many food aversions, it's hard to go to the grocery store because it makes me feel sick. There are still many things I can eat and thankfully I can keep food down, but I'm starting to get tired of those foods. I also seem to need to eat every 1-2 hours, otherwise I get a nauseous hunger where it seriously feels like I'm going to pass away if I don't eat something. I don't get normal hunger anymore.



ab75 said:


> Sunshine, my boobs are only sore sometimes now and hardly ever nauseous. Placenta is starting to take over. I understand your fears as I have had 5 previous losses. Xx

I'm 9+4 today. I truly hope my placenta takes over soon too. I'm so tired of the nausea and would just like to be able to live my life again! I'm hoping all my food aversions don't become permanent:(



wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:)
> 
> I don't post much here, but wanted to update!
> 
> We went for a scan today and we're having TWINS:)
> 
> I'm measuring 7w2d and we got to see both babies flickering heartbeats :cloud9:
> 
> Meet our babies

Congratulations on the twins!! What an awesome surprise!



Luvspnk31 said:


> Thx ladies. They rescheduled me for Tues, and it really can't come soon enough. I had a bit of rust colored blood last night. I felt a bit crampy after a bm and when I got back up to pee, it was red when I wiped. It wasn't a lot, and I haven't had any more, but I would have felt so much better if I'd been able to see the HB. Trying not to overthink the whole thing.

I hope time goes fast until your appointment. I can understand wanting the assurance, especially with spotting. From what I have learned, it can be common to have the spotting after BM or sex. Try not to worry too much, but I know it's easier said than done.:hugs:


----------



## cheezytrish

5_Year_Plan said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> UK girls, has anyone found a pregnancy Multi vitamin that isn't massive!? I'm taking Pregnacare but really struggling because they are so big!
> 
> Is it just the size you have issues with? I take pregnacare & huge fish oil tablets too & I'm terrible at taking pills- I take it with my dinner, literally have a mouthful of food- chew- pop the pill in -swallow. That's how I've taken all pills since I was a kid, can't manage with drinks. Most pills are ok, especially those taken on a full stomach as you just use your last mouthful!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Double check on those fish oil tablets...I'm pretty sure I read that you shouldnt take those while preg unless doc. recommended them.


----------



## DolceBella

Just a side note - We made it up to 300 pages of ramble!:happydance:


----------



## cheezytrish

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:)
> 
> I don't post much here, but wanted to update!
> 
> We went for a scan today and we're having TWINS:)
> 
> I'm measuring 7w2d and we got to see both babies flickering heartbeats :cloud9:
> 
> Meet our babies

Wow, Congrats!! That's so exciting. :happydance:


----------



## SCgirl

Ugh just spent close to an hour (over the last 3) trying to find the hb with the doppler (sonoline b). No luck. I'm so stubborn I keep trying. Finally made myself turn it off and put it away. I know it's early- but we'd been making such strides!


----------



## DolceBella

Place it just a little above the pelvis and angle it in. Maybe try again in a few days. :hugs:


----------



## Luvspnk31

SCgirl said:


> Ugh just spent close to an hour (over the last 3) trying to find the hb with the doppler (sonoline b). No luck. I'm so stubborn I keep trying. Finally made myself turn it off and put it away. I know it's early- but we'd been making such strides!

Been trying too. I'm a bit of a fatty,lol so it will probably take me longer.

Someone asked about dreams. Had one last night that dh was cheating on me. I woke up so paranoid and mad at him, lol! I was ready to check his phone for illicit texts or emails!! I'm chalking it up to hormones and the fact that he's been traveling a lot for work lately. I know that it could happen, but honestly, he's never given me reason to worry.


----------



## Pix

Luvspnk31 said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh just spent close to an hour (over the last 3) trying to find the hb with the doppler (sonoline b). No luck. I'm so stubborn I keep trying. Finally made myself turn it off and put it away. I know it's early- but we'd been making such strides!
> 
> Been trying too. I'm a bit of a fatty,lol so it will probably take me longer.
> 
> Someone asked about dreams. Had one last night that dh was cheating on me. I woke up so paranoid and mad at him, lol! I was ready to check his phone for illicit texts or emails!! I'm chalking it up to hormones and the fact that he's been traveling a lot for work lately. I know that it could happen, but honestly, he's never given me reason to worry.Click to expand...

Omgoshhhhh yes! Dreams are out if control!! I dreamt I went bat shit crazy. I had one like that. I woke up thinking I really stabbed hubby. 

Oops

Then last night it involved frogs.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Pix said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh just spent close to an hour (over the last 3) trying to find the hb with the doppler (sonoline b). No luck. I'm so stubborn I keep trying. Finally made myself turn it off and put it away. I know it's early- but we'd been making such strides!
> 
> Been trying too. I'm a bit of a fatty,lol so it will probably take me longer.
> 
> Someone asked about dreams. Had one last night that dh was cheating on me. I woke up so paranoid and mad at him, lol! I was ready to check his phone for illicit texts or emails!! I'm chalking it up to hormones and the fact that he's been traveling a lot for work lately. I know that it could happen, but honestly, he's never given me reason to worry.Click to expand...
> 
> Omgoshhhhh yes! Dreams are out if control!! I dreamt I went bat shit crazy. I had one like that. I woke up thinking I really stabbed hubby.
> 
> Oops
> 
> Then last night it involved frogs.Click to expand...


Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been posting a lot about dreams in my journal recently. They've been awful!
My recurrent dream is bugs in the bed. I've screamed, jumped out of bed and turned the light on so many times! I think I'm driving hubby mad :lol:

Another one, which I hate so much is dreaming that I am losing baby. I wake up sobbing every time :(


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay more twins!! Congratulations xxx

This week has gone so fast, I think it's because I've been so busy!! Really hope the next 2 weeks go just as fast, scan 2wks on Monday & it seems so much longer then 4wks since my last scan :-( x


----------



## sethsmummy

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:)
> 
> I don't post much here, but wanted to update!
> 
> We went for a scan today and we're having TWINS:)
> 
> I'm measuring 7w2d and we got to see both babies flickering heartbeats :cloud9:
> 
> Meet our babies

Congratulations hun :D


----------



## DolceBella

My Doppler came early!! :happydance:I got the Sonoline B. It took a minute, but the HB came through clear, and DH enjoyed listening. HB was 155-165. My girls are gonna love playing with this when I tell them next week!


----------



## ttc_lolly

harlantr1 said:


> Hi! I'm 7 weeks today and due January 27th! So excited, this is my first pregnancy and I'm feeling a little overwhelmed but have found sooo much support here! Thank you to everyone :)




Izzie74 said:


> Hi everyone, can I join in?
> 
> I'm due around January 27th. This is my second ivf pregnancy, this one a frozen cycle. We lost our first son at 21+6 so I'm being monitored closely. Have had a bit of bleeding this time too, so am currently signed off work. Would be great to have some buddies.

Welcome and congrats ladies! :happydance:



taztap said:


> Sadly I am out of this. Went for 8 week scan and its just an empty sac, doc called it a blighted ovum, have to go for a d&c tomorrow morning.. He said its very common and that there is nothing wrong with our baby making abilities just that this one didn't take.. :( Wishing you all happy and healthy babies in January..

So sorry to hear this taztap :hugs: be kind to yourself hun. I hope you get your bfp forever baby soon x



sethsmummy said:


> hey ladies.. we are fb announcing tonight.. can i please ask anyone on my friends list to not say anything bout already knowing. As far as 99% of friends and family will know we only found out at the hospital on Tuesday. Many thanks ladies xx

Exciting!!



Pix said:


> *just noticed I'm now 11 weeks!!!!*
> 
> Squeeeeee

Happy 11 weeks! :dance:



sunshine85 said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> Going to order a dopplee online tomorrow and/or go buy one at the store.
> 
> My dh thinks I need to trust my body, as I called a new place to get an ultrasound done tomorrow, even though I just hears the HB @ 168bpm on Monday. I told him I would cancel the appt for tomorrow. I want to have faith this time is different, but the worry is killing me.
> 
> Anyway I am 9+ weeks, woohoo milestone down. But my boobs aren't as sore anymore and my nausea has calmed. I am having headaches and lower right side abdomen and back pains...acne has cleared up for the time being too...should I worry now?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Don't worry lovely, your symptoms will ease off the further along you get as the placenta starts to take over all of the hard work :hugs:



MissyX90 said:


> I'm almost 9 weeks now got my scans back today from my 6 week 3 day scan
> View attachment 774735
> 
> 
> 
> Heart rate was 120

Lovely scan pic!



wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:)
> 
> I don't post much here, but wanted to update!
> 
> We went for a scan today and we're having TWINS:)
> 
> I'm measuring 7w2d and we got to see both babies flickering heartbeats :cloud9:
> 
> Meet our babies

OMG congrats!! :wohoo: more JJ twins, how fantastic!



Pix said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh just spent close to an hour (over the last 3) trying to find the hb with the doppler (sonoline b). No luck. I'm so stubborn I keep trying. Finally made myself turn it off and put it away. I know it's early- but we'd been making such strides!
> 
> Been trying too. I'm a bit of a fatty,lol so it will probably take me longer.
> 
> Someone asked about dreams. Had one last night that dh was cheating on me. I woke up so paranoid and mad at him, lol! I was ready to check his phone for illicit texts or emails!! I'm chalking it up to hormones and the fact that he's been traveling a lot for work lately. I know that it could happen, but honestly, he's never given me reason to worry.Click to expand...
> 
> Omgoshhhhh yes! Dreams are out if control!! I dreamt I went bat shit crazy. I had one like that. I woke up thinking I really stabbed hubby.
> 
> Oops
> 
> Then last night it involved frogs.Click to expand...

I have the craziest preggo dreams ever!! Then from around 2nd tri onwards they just become super filthy :blush: haha!

Morning/evening ladies :hi: hope you're all well!

We are off on holiday a week tomorrow and will be telling the remaining family members who don't know about the pregnancy. For some reason I started feeling so anxious about sharing our news before our 12w scan, scheduled on the 29th, so I went ahead and booked myself a cheeky private scan for this morning just to make sure everything was ok in there. Needn't have worried, the baby is doing great and the heart was beating nice and strong @ 165bpm :cloud9: the sonographer even put the scan into 4D mode as she'd never scanned so early before, and that was just strange! Cute, but it looked like an orange jellybean and you could see the leg nubs waggle :haha: surreal! Didn't get a 4D pic unfortunately, but here's my bean in 2D :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DolceBella

Great scan pic! Congrats!


----------



## ab75

Aaawww congrats, cute scan pic xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi hope everyone is doing ok.

Well Alex is over his chicken pox (finally) and I had my booking in appointment today, Alex was well behaved in all fairness. 
I have to have the gtt at 25 weeks, hoping OH can get the day off work to have Alex and will have to take a good book with me lol. Then apparently I'm getting referred to a consultant as 5 years ago I had an abnormal smear..I didnt have to see a consultant last time but oh well.


----------



## ajlj1126

Hi!! 

I posted in here a little while ago, I was unsure of when my LMP was so I guessed my due date to be the 14th.

I just had my 1st U/S done and my new due date is the 1st! :happydance: Yay for New Year's baby!

Just wanted to update that! If I go early I may even be a Christmas baby, who knows! Hope everyone is doing and feeling well!! :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Welsh - Glad Alex is feeling better, and that your visit went well!

Ajlj - Congrats on the new due date, same as mine! My LO will def be here before Christmas!


----------



## ajlj1126

DolceBella said:


> Welsh - Glad Alex is feeling better, and that your visit went well!
> 
> Ajlj - Congrats on the new due date, same as mine! My LO will def be here before Christmas!

My Sister in Law is my best friend in the world, I love her to peices. I love her so much I named my daughter after her.:haha: Her birthday is December 27th so I'm hoping for that! Although I know I can't control when they get here. Christmas would be lovely too though!


----------



## SCgirl

I think I found the hb today- tried to count and got between 150-180, but I'm ok with any of that. (It wasn't registering on the screen.) hooray for baby being alive!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

ajlj1126 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I posted in here a little while ago, I was unsure of when my LMP was so I guessed my due date to be the 14th.
> 
> I just had my 1st U/S done and my new due date is the 1st! :happydance: Yay for New Year's baby!
> 
> Just wanted to update that! If I go early I may even be a Christmas baby, who knows! Hope everyone is doing and feeling well!! :hugs:

I'll update your EDD :thumbup: great you've been moved so far forward!



SCgirl said:


> I think I found the hb today- tried to count and got between 150-180, but I'm ok with any of that. (It wasn't registering on the screen.) hooray for baby being alive!!

Awww I'm so glad you found the hb :cloud9:


----------



## SCgirl

Now that I've read up on home dopplers, I'm almost too scared to use it- I hope I haven't done any damage yesterday/today since I spent such a crazy long time trying to find it!


----------



## messica

SCgirl said:


> Now that I've read up on home dopplers, I'm almost too scared to use it- I hope I haven't done any damage yesterday/today since I spent such a crazy long time trying to find it!

Did I miss something? Why do you think they're any kind of dangerous?!


----------



## SCgirl

You know how there's always speculation about things (ah, google)- there's contradicting articles out, and I just don't want to be on the wrong side! Something about the radio/ultrasound waves possibly heating tissue and causing issues or sounding very loud to a fetus- I know nothing about this stuff so don't know if either are possible... 

https://www.fda.gov/forconsumers/consumerupdates/ucm095508.htm


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats on finding the HB! It's so fun! All the research I've done suggests that what we're doing in pregnancy is pretty harmless. Ultrasonic waves are quite benign. I think harm comes when you receive hours and hours of continuous use, very different from us. Even some of my patients that receive continuous fetal monitoring are at no risk.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

cheezytrish said:


> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> UK girls, has anyone found a pregnancy Multi vitamin that isn't massive!? I'm taking Pregnacare but really struggling because they are so big!
> 
> Is it just the size you have issues with? I take pregnacare & huge fish oil tablets too & I'm terrible at taking pills- I take it with my dinner, literally have a mouthful of food- chew- pop the pill in -swallow. That's how I've taken all pills since I was a kid, can't manage with drinks. Most pills are ok, especially those taken on a full stomach as you just use your last mouthful!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Double check on those fish oil tablets...I'm pretty sure I read that you shouldnt take those while preg unless doc. recommended them.Click to expand...

They're the same ones I took with my last oregnancy, when I checked with the midwife- & double checked again with the pharmacist this time round & they both said they're fine. You mustn't take fish liver oils like cod liver oil etc but fish oils are fine- I rarely eat oily fish so need the extra omega 3! Pregnacare do a combo pack too so it's definitely ok :) as long as they're the right ones :)

Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm sure occasional use here and there isn't anything to worry about SCgirl :flower: of course there's always worries about the unknown but unless you were constantly attached to the Doppler or being scanned daily I'm sure it's nothing to worry about :)


----------



## cheezytrish

5_Year_Plan said:


> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5_Year_Plan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> UK girls, has anyone found a pregnancy Multi vitamin that isn't massive!? I'm taking Pregnacare but really struggling because they are so big!
> 
> Is it just the size you have issues with? I take pregnacare & huge fish oil tablets too & I'm terrible at taking pills- I take it with my dinner, literally have a mouthful of food- chew- pop the pill in -swallow. That's how I've taken all pills since I was a kid, can't manage with drinks. Most pills are ok, especially those taken on a full stomach as you just use your last mouthful!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Double check on those fish oil tablets...I'm pretty sure I read that you shouldnt take those while preg unless doc. recommended them.Click to expand...
> 
> They're the same ones I took with my last oregnancy, when I checked with the midwife- & double checked again with the pharmacist this time round & they both said they're fine. You mustn't take fish liver oils like cod liver oil etc but fish oils are fine- I rarely eat oily fish so need the extra omega 3! Pregnacare do a combo pack too so it's definitely ok :) as long as they're the right ones :)
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

I should have known you'd have done your homework :)


----------



## buddyIV

Hello ladies, how are we all today? I've given up on reading the whole thread, it's hard enough keeping up just with one days stuff! Here goes though:

*Wildchic*  Congratulations on the twins! What incredible news! 

*Luvspnk*  Sorry your scan got moved to Tues, hopefully the weekend will fly by and youll be there before you know it. 

*Dolcebella*  How lovely you heard HB on the Doppler; its truly the most amazing sound in the world isnt it! 

*ttc_lolly*  amazing scan pic!

*Welshgirl*  Glad Alex is over his chickenpox, and well done him for dealing with the booking in appointmentthose things can take aaaaages! Hope everything goes ok with the consultant too. 

*Ajij1126*  congrats on the new years babymaybe youll be one of the first jellybeans to pop!

*SCgirl*  fab news with the HBmust be so reassuring to be able to hear it all the time. I think Id be addicted if I owned one! 

I've been feeling absolutely exhausted today; I'm really, really looking forward to getting into the second tri where you start to get some energy back! I'm so, so glad I've finally submitted my PhD thesis (3 weeks ago...phew!) because there is NO way I could've sat and done my uni work at night right now zzzzzz! I've been trying to eat healthily to boost my energy levels, but sometimes only 3 chocolate biscuits in a row will do the trick hahaha!


----------



## buddyIV

Oh, I totally forgot this amazing sweet thing my LO did today.

We were walking to nursery when he started saying how he'd love a little sister, how he'd look after her and share his toys because that'd make her happy. He doesn't know yet that I'm pregnant or anything! It was so cute I just about started smile-crying. I hope he's as nice if he gets a brother instead! 

Which brings me to asking: who is going to find out the gender?

We're not. I love not knowing for sure, although I totally knew LO was a boy, to the point where we never even chose a girls name!


----------



## Dawnyybus

We are going to find out, I've always wanted to know beforehand. We will try not to tell anyone though as I don't want pink or blue stuff really. I like the yellow. Lol. Xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We will find out. I'm far to impatient!


----------



## SCgirl

We'll find out- DH wants to know as soon as possible. If I had to guess right now, I'd say boy. But- that means it'll probably be a girl!


----------



## sethsmummy

we are finding out. We really want a girl this time so will be a little disappointed if its a boy. And i don't want that disappointment coming through at delivery... i want to find out at 20 weeks and then if its a boy have my little sulk for a day or two then get excited again.


Edit (because i really dont want to offend anyone else :( ) .... the only reason we tried again for another baby was because we really really would love a little girl to finish off our family. If it is another boy it will be loved just as much as ds1 and ds2 but i will have a little disappointment that i wont ever get to have a little girl. I wont ever get to buy little dresses and cute little hair clips and ill forever be surrounded by testosterone and men leaving the toilet seat up :haha: I wouldn't want this slight disappointment showing at the birth as i dont want anything effecting bonding with my baby... hense why i would like to find out early. Either way i am going to be over the moon just to have a happy, healthy baby places in my arms regardless of what sex it is. I'm really sorry to those of you who have had recurrent miscarriages.. i really don't mean to offend anybody at all :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know how anyone can say that :(

After 3 losses I honestly couldn't care less what sex this baby is as long as it is ok.


----------



## brunettebimbo

What does everyone feel like they are having?

I'm feeling boy again. This pregnancy has been very similar. Same sickness etc.


----------



## DolceBella

brunettebimbo said:


> I don't know how anyone can say that :(
> 
> After 3 losses I honestly couldn't care less what sex this baby is as long as it is ok.

Coming from your position, I'm sure that was hard to hear. :hugs: Please know, when some of us may discuss gender dreams, we're not at all trying to be insensitive to you. We can't help how we feel sometimes, same as you. For example, I have two girls at home and would love if this little bean was a boy. We're going to find out the sex this time, for the first time, because DH wants to mentally prepare if he's having a third girl! :haha: Please don't take it personally.


----------



## cheezytrish

brunette...I have to say I'm with you there. I'm 0 for 3 so far and I'll be happy with any baby (ideally human would be nice :)

Dolce..that's a good point.


----------



## buddyIV

I have no idea yet. I honestly don't mind either! I've had 2 mc's and a molar pregnancy, and I think it does make one hope for health above and beyond anything else. That being said, I can totally appreciate someone longing for a particular gender; we all have our own, very personal, dreams and goals :flower:


----------



## thosevibes

I'd like a boy this time :) SO thinks this one is a boy but I think it's cause he really wants a boy.


----------



## DolceBella

I'm actually thinking boy this time. With my first, I just knew in my heart it was a girl. With my second, a lot of people kept telling me it was a boy, but I never felt connected to that idea. I never even came up with a boy name, and when DD2 came out as a girl, I understood why the boy connection wasn't making sense!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Rant alert. 
I'm sorry in advance.

A little background I moved 100 miles to live with my boyfriend we got the house in February. I left my family and friends back home, admittedly I do have some friends here already who I have known along time but it's still not the same..

He has gone away this week for his hobby he goes away every month about 200 miles (April-October) for about 4 days and spends time locally also for his hobby. 

He text me today saying how he doesn't want to stop going away for his hobby and it's so important to him. We had this conversation on Monday and I said we would go for 2 one week holidays and a couple of long weekends and then he can go a couple of other times and I'll go home to my mums... I don't think unreasonable at all... 

It's not fair how he can keep saying stuff like that when I gave up everything to be with him?? 

I'm sorry, kind of a pointless post but I needed to just say it somewhere... 

:growlmad:

Xxxxxx


----------



## DolceBella

That sounds really frustrating Dawny. What was the expectation when you first moved with him?


----------



## Dawnyybus

DolceBella said:


> That sounds really frustrating Dawny. What was the expectation when you first moved with him?

I always knew his hobby was important, it's how we met and I love it and have never asked him to stop it and never ever would. I just kind of expected him to grow up abit especially now and realise he can't go away as much, or go this year as normal and then less next year??

Xxxxxx


----------



## buddyIV

Dawnyybus said:


> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> That sounds really frustrating Dawny. What was the expectation when you first moved with him?
> 
> I always knew his hobby was important, it's how we met and I love it and have never asked him to stop it and never ever would. I just kind of expected him to grow up abit especially now and realise he can't go away as much, or go this year as normal and then less next year??
> 
> XxxxxxClick to expand...

That seems like a totally reasonable expectation Dawny. Do you think he'll feel a bit different once the baby arrives? Hopefully you guys can find a compromise you're both happy with.


----------



## ab75

We're going to find out gender, I'm not fussy either way as long as its healthy, I think it'll make it easier for the girls if they know if they're getting a bro or sis beforehand. I think boy this time as I never had nausea with the girls xx


----------



## Mummy1210

Hi Ladies :D 
Can you put my DD on 18th January 2015 please? :) x


----------



## DolceBella

Mummy1210 said:


> Hi Ladies :D
> Can you put my DD on 18th January 2015 please? :) x

Welcome Mummy! What number babe is this for you?


----------



## Seholme

messica said:


> Seholme said:
> 
> 
> I meant internal examinations, not scans. I get they do internal scans early on as they are more accurate, but why do doctors do lots of internal examinations 'up there' throughout pregnancy!?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why she did an internal exam I was thinking it was because I also had my annual Pap smear as well? But all she said when she was up there was "we'll you definitely feel pregnant" lol and then wanted a dating ultrasound so I don't know if it was a good thing or bad thing? Can they tell how far along you are by just feeling? Because the nurse I had to book the ultrasound with asked me if she felt I was the 8 weeks and I said she didn't say
> 
> 
> They do it to check your cervix, to make sure it's long and closed :thumbup:
> 
> They're not necessary, especially if you're not experiencing any cramping and have not had any previous history of preterm labor but most do it as basic precautionary monitoring. If you don't want them, just tell her and she'll probably agree to move forward without them.
> 
> I don't know how they could gauge how far along you are that way unless they also palpated your belly and your fundal height was higher than where you thought you were at?Click to expand...

She did press around on my stomach while she was doing the internal


----------



## DolceBella

Dawnyybus said:


> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> That sounds really frustrating Dawny. What was the expectation when you first moved with him?
> 
> I always knew his hobby was important, it's how we met and I love it and have never asked him to stop it and never ever would. I just kind of expected him to grow up abit especially now and realise he can't go away as much, or go this year as normal and then less next year??
> 
> XxxxxxClick to expand...

Is it possible he feels that he has to get it out of system now? Maybe he's afraid it'll be much harder after LO comes.


----------



## DolceBella

ab75 said:


> We're going to find out gender, I'm not fussy either way as long as its healthy, I think it'll make it easier for the girls if they know if they're getting a bro or sis beforehand. I think boy this time as I never had nausea with the girls xx

I have way more nausea this time around too.


----------



## DolceBella

Seholme said:


> messica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seholme said:
> 
> 
> I meant internal examinations, not scans. I get they do internal scans early on as they are more accurate, but why do doctors do lots of internal examinations 'up there' throughout pregnancy!?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why she did an internal exam I was thinking it was because I also had my annual Pap smear as well? But all she said when she was up there was "we'll you definitely feel pregnant" lol and then wanted a dating ultrasound so I don't know if it was a good thing or bad thing? Can they tell how far along you are by just feeling? Because the nurse I had to book the ultrasound with asked me if she felt I was the 8 weeks and I said she didn't say
> 
> 
> They do it to check your cervix, to make sure it's long and closed :thumbup:
> 
> They're not necessary, especially if you're not experiencing any cramping and have not had any previous history of preterm labor but most do it as basic precautionary monitoring. If you don't want them, just tell her and she'll probably agree to move forward without them.
> 
> I don't know how they could gauge how far along you are that way unless they also palpated your belly and your fundal height was higher than where you thought you were at?Click to expand...
> 
> She did press around on my stomach while she was doing the internalClick to expand...

She was feeling your ovaries when she did that. :thumbup:


----------



## Seholme

DolceBella said:


> Seholme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> messica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seholme said:
> 
> 
> I meant internal examinations, not scans. I get they do internal scans early on as they are more accurate, but why do doctors do lots of internal examinations 'up there' throughout pregnancy!?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why she did an internal exam I was thinking it was because I also had my annual Pap smear as well? But all she said when she was up there was "we'll you definitely feel pregnant" lol and then wanted a dating ultrasound so I don't know if it was a good thing or bad thing? Can they tell how far along you are by just feeling? Because the nurse I had to book the ultrasound with asked me if she felt I was the 8 weeks and I said she didn't say
> 
> 
> They do it to check your cervix, to make sure it's long and closed :thumbup:
> 
> They're not necessary, especially if you're not experiencing any cramping and have not had any previous history of preterm labor but most do it as basic precautionary monitoring. If you don't want them, just tell her and she'll probably agree to move forward without them.
> 
> I don't know how they could gauge how far along you are that way unless they also palpated your belly and your fundal height was higher than where you thought you were at?Click to expand...
> 
> She did press around on my stomach while she was doing the internalClick to expand...
> 
> She was feeling your ovaries when she did that. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I feel like I've had my dd a million years ago! I can't remember a thing they did at appointments!


----------



## Seholme

We will be finding out as soon as we can. I would like another little girl. I can't relate to boys I don't like sports or cars or dirt haha. SO keeps saying boy tho! So we shall see!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Dawnyybus said:


> He has gone away this week for his hobby he goes away every month about 200 miles (April-October) for about 4 days and spends time locally also for his hobby.

Hi Dawny, 

I JUST had this "discussion" with my husband the other day. I was sort of half-joking and said, "You know you can't just take off for your 3-4 day weekends with your friends after the baby comes." 

He looked at me with absolute horror and shock! And then he stared at me to make sure I wasn't kidding...which, at that point, I was not.

And where is he now? He's at this 4-day festival where they're all worshipping their little "Barbie" trucks. But, I never mind him being away...in fact, I love it! I LOVE my me time...but when the baby's here I can't have him gallivanting around with his friends leaving me with no rest and no help.

I'm making him sound horrible, but he's actually a great guy...but let's face it, he's still a guy.


----------



## DolceBella

This is so true Janet, no matter what their pros and cons are, they're still just guys!


----------



## Dawnyybus

buddyIV said:


> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> That sounds really frustrating Dawny. What was the expectation when you first moved with him?
> 
> I always knew his hobby was important, it's how we met and I love it and have never asked him to stop it and never ever would. I just kind of expected him to grow up abit especially now and realise he can't go away as much, or go this year as normal and then less next year??
> 
> XxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> That seems like a totally reasonable expectation Dawny. Do you think he'll feel a bit different once the baby arrives? Hopefully you guys can find a compromise you're both happy with.Click to expand...

I like to think he will feel different but he uses the excuse a lot when he goes away, it's de stresses him and relaxes him?. So whether that will come into play more then it already does?? 



DolceBella said:


> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> That sounds really frustrating Dawny. What was the expectation when you first moved with him?
> 
> I always knew his hobby was important, it's how we met and I love it and have never asked him to stop it and never ever would. I just kind of expected him to grow up abit especially now and realise he can't go away as much, or go this year as normal and then less next year??
> 
> XxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Is it possible he feels that he has to get it out of system now? Maybe he's afraid it'll be much harder after LO comes.Click to expand...

Most definitely he's trying to go more this year, which is fine, but I wish he wouldn't keep throwing it in my face. 



JanetPlanet said:


> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> He has gone away this week for his hobby he goes away every month about 200 miles (April-October) for about 4 days and spends time locally also for his hobby.
> 
> Hi Dawny,
> 
> I JUST had this "discussion" with my husband the other day. I was sort of half-joking and said, "You know you can't just take off for your 3-4 day weekends with your friends after the baby comes."
> 
> He looked at me with absolute horror and shock! And then he stared at me to make sure I wasn't kidding...which, at that point, I was not.
> 
> And where is he now? He's at this 4-day festival where they're all worshipping their little "Barbie" trucks. But, I never mind him being away...in fact, I love it! I LOVE my me time...but when the baby's here I can't have him gallivanting around with his friends leaving me with no rest and no help.
> 
> I'm making him sound horrible, but he's actually a great guy...but let's face it, he's still a guy.Click to expand...

Glad to know it isn't just my boyfriend. Lol. But exactly it's not the fact he's going away it's the leaving me holding the baby... 

I know I feel like I'm making him sound horrid when actually he is quite nice and when I text back and later told him how upset i was he did say sorry. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Seholme said:


> We will be finding out as soon as we can. I would like another little girl. I can't relate to boys I don't like sports or cars or dirt haha. SO keeps saying boy tho! So we shall see!

This is exactly how I felt when I was pregnant with my son. I was terrified to have a boy. I knew nothing about them. I'd been brought up surrounded by girls. Now that I have him though I could not ever imagine having a girl. He is so cute, sensitive and caring. He is cars mad but cars are actually pretty fun to play with :lol:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning x

How are we all today?

I won't be finding out what I'm having, I didn't with the other 3 either, I like the suprise plus I know of 3 people in the last 12 months that have been told they're having the wrong gender to what they actually had :-( so we're defo sticking to team yellow again & honestly not bothered as to what it is aslong as it's healthy, except I can see a lot of arguments if it's a girl as my mil is desperate for a granddaughter, she has 4 sons & 4 grandsons & always wanted a girl of her own so we know if it's a girl she will drive us insane, my hubby's already said we're moving away if it is! See she was never like that with the boys, & yeh she still isn't, I can't remember the last time she picked them up from school & took them to hers for there tea (she only lives over the road from there school) & I don't think it's fair on the boys for this 1 to be treated any different x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would love to be patient enough to be team yellow but I'm not :rofl: Last time we went private at 15 weeks because we couldn't wait any longer! :lol:

Everyone in our family is hoping this is a girl too. Everyone has had boys in out family. I think there is one granddaughter on my side and one on my husbands side but the rest are boys! I really don't mind if it's another boy, I think it is another boy. 

That's another reason I like to find out, I hate calling baby it!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I love my boys, I'm not sure I could cope with all the dramas a girl brings, esp in the teen years lol I have 1 niece & 6 nephews & she's Definatly more trouble then all the boys put together & she's only 5 so god help us when she's older haha xx


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> I don't know how anyone can say that :(
> 
> After 3 losses I honestly couldn't care less what sex this baby is as long as it is ok.

sorry


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't be sorry :hugs:

I agree about the girls thing, all my friends little girls are so much more hard work than the boys I know :lol: Either way I will be happy!


----------



## Dawnyybus

brunettebimbo said:


> Seholme said:
> 
> 
> We will be finding out as soon as we can. I would like another little girl. I can't relate to boys I don't like sports or cars or dirt haha. SO keeps saying boy tho! So we shall see!
> 
> This is exactly how I felt when I was pregnant with my son. I was terrified to have a boy. I knew nothing about them. I'd been brought up surrounded by girls. Now that I have him though I could not ever imagine having a girl. He is so cute, sensitive and caring. He is cars mad but cars are actually pretty fun to play with :lol:Click to expand...

To be fair I'm just looking forward to all the toys, so I can play with them. Lol xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> What does everyone feel like they are having?
> 
> I'm feeling boy again. This pregnancy has been very similar. Same sickness etc.

I think i'll have another boy. If signs were right id say girl because i never had nausea or heart burn like this with either of the boys. but I will stick with guessing its a boy. 



Dawnyybus said:


> Rant alert.
> I'm sorry in advance.
> 
> A little background I moved 100 miles to live with my boyfriend we got the house in February. I left my family and friends back home, admittedly I do have some friends here already who I have known along time but it's still not the same..
> 
> He has gone away this week for his hobby he goes away every month about 200 miles (April-October) for about 4 days and spends time locally also for his hobby.
> 
> He text me today saying how he doesn't want to stop going away for his hobby and it's so important to him. We had this conversation on Monday and I said we would go for 2 one week holidays and a couple of long weekends and then he can go a couple of other times and I'll go home to my mums... I don't think unreasonable at all...
> 
> It's not fair how he can keep saying stuff like that when I gave up everything to be with him??
> 
> I'm sorry, kind of a pointless post but I needed to just say it somewhere...
> 
> :growlmad:
> 
> Xxxxxx

aww hun i honestly dont think men understand how much you give up sometimes for them. :hugs



Mummy1210 said:


> Hi Ladies :D
> Can you put my DD on 18th January 2015 please? :) x

welcome hun :hi: 



JanetPlanet said:


> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> He has gone away this week for his hobby he goes away every month about 200 miles (April-October) for about 4 days and spends time locally also for his hobby.
> 
> Hi Dawny,
> 
> I JUST had this "discussion" with my husband the other day. I was sort of half-joking and said, "You know you can't just take off for your 3-4 day weekends with your friends after the baby comes."
> 
> He looked at me with absolute horror and shock! And then he stared at me to make sure I wasn't kidding...which, at that point, I was not.
> 
> And where is he now? He's at this 4-day festival where they're all worshipping their little "Barbie" trucks. But, I never mind him being away...in fact, I love it! I LOVE my me time...but when the baby's here I can't have him gallivanting around with his friends leaving me with no rest and no help.
> 
> I'm making him sound horrible, but he's actually a great guy...but let's face it, he's still a guy.Click to expand...

hahaha i would have paid to see his face.. i bet it was a picture. my DH seems to think he can sod off whenever he wants too down his mums house just because his friends asked him to. he doesnt do it often thankfully but im not allowed any holidays so he can forget it now. hes just had a 4 day break down there last month and now he and his friend are on about him going down again! I just looked at him and laughed. It costs over £100 for him to go and we need that money for christmas and baby and never mind the fact id be left alone to deal with the boys again while he goes and has a good time. 



mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning x
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> I won't be finding out what I'm having, I didn't with the other 3 either, I like the suprise plus I know of 3 people in the last 12 months that have been told they're having the wrong gender to what they actually had :-( so we're defo sticking to team yellow again & honestly not bothered as to what it is aslong as it's healthy, except I can see a lot of arguments if it's a girl as my mil is desperate for a granddaughter, she has 4 sons & 4 grandsons & always wanted a girl of her own so we know if it's a girl she will drive us insane, my hubby's already said we're moving away if it is! See she was never like that with the boys, & yeh she still isn't, I can't remember the last time she picked them up from school & took them to hers for there tea (she only lives over the road from there school) & I don't think it's fair on the boys for this 1 to be treated any different x

oh gosh hun good luck... theres nothing worse than an overbearing MIL. I love that your DH says he would move away though :haha: 


Is anyone else being really emotional? I'm crying at stupid things today and just cant stop. x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep. I went to my sons first nursery sports day yesterday and teared up just because he walked in!


----------



## ttc_lolly

No need to apologise sethsmummy, gender disappointment is a real thing and nobody's personal feelings are wrong :hugs: we have already booked our gender scan for when I'm 16+2, and even though I've had 2 mc's and just want a baby, any baby(!), I'd be lying if I said I wasn't secretly hoping for a boy this time. Another girl will be obviously very much loved and welcomed, like her sisters, but this will be our last baby so it'd be perfect to get what I haven't yet got :cloud9:



Mummy1210 said:


> Hi Ladies :D
> Can you put my DD on 18th January 2015 please? :) x

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## DolceBella

mrs.humphreys said:


> I love my boys, I'm not sure I could cope with all the dramas a girl brings, esp in the teen years lol I have 1 niece & 6 nephews & she's Definatly more trouble then all the boys put together & she's only 5 so god help us when she's older haha xx

My girls are all drama, especially DD1!:haha:


----------



## mrsclt

Hello, I'm at 7 weeks 5 days, with my first. So excited, not enjoying morning sickness though...
I am due January 26th :)


----------



## Pix

Well ladies. I've broken out the Bella band. 

Oh belly how you have popped!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

mrsclt said:


> Hello, I'm at 7 weeks 5 days, with my first. So excited, not enjoying morning sickness though...
> I am due January 26th :)

Welcome to the group! Congrats on your bfp :dance:



Pix said:


> Well ladies. I've broken out the Bella band.
> 
> Oh belly how you have popped!!

Mine too! I must look 20w pregnant already :wacko: we shall all have to start posting our bump pics soon <3


----------



## SCgirl

I didn't have any shorts that fit me- and since I know I'll be growing.... Bought maternity shorts yesterday. Sigh. But they're soooo comfy!


----------



## Kailetski

I always wanted a boy and the last time I thought I was pregnant I assumed it was one, now that I'm actually expecting though I keep feeling it will be a girl which is great as I now hate all the boys names I used to love and my boyfriend and I can't agree on anything for a boy. I'm drawn to everything girly and honestly I will be a little disappointed if it turns out being a boy but I'll love them all the same and just hope they are healthy.
I've had one gender dream so far and it was a boy and I woke up very sad but it's the same thing that happened the last time I thought I was pregnant, I dreamt it was a girl and was almost heartbroken...
I'm for sure gonna find out so I can be prepared and honestly... the sooner I know the sooner I can buy some cute clothes, blankets, etc. not to mention if it does turn out being a boy I will need the extra time to find a name we can agree on!


----------



## Pix

I won't be too far away from you buying those!!!

My dad just walked into the sailing and told me I was getting fat. 0.o
Thanks dad! Haha


----------



## JanetPlanet

I'm definitely going to find out whether it's a boy or girl. And I don't have a preference except...

Little boys have a tendency to get wee all over the place around the toilet don't they? I have OCD and that will literally drive me insane. I mean, I'm ALREADY obsessing about it and I don't even know if I'm having a boy!

Does anyone with little boys have any advice about this? I realize I'm being ridiculous, but I am literally terrified of having to deal with this for years on end.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mines actually a pretty good aim :lol:

Do any of you inject with Clexane?


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> Mines actually a pretty good aim :lol:
> 
> Do any of you inject with Clexane?

Hi Brunette!

I'm on 40mg clexane injection every morning, plus baby aspirin, oestrogen patches and progesterone.

Do you have the lovely clexane bruises? I'm getting better having read that you need to push the plunger really slowly, like take about 10 seconds to finish the syringe. Thus has greatly minimised the purple bruises!

How are you getting on with it?


----------



## ttc_lolly

My pregnancy dreams turned out to be wrong for both of my pregnancies! I dreamt I was having boys with both of my daughters :haha: I've not had any dreams relating to baby at all this time, strange!


----------



## brunettebimbo

The bruising is getting much less! I've been injecting on my legs but I've been struggling to get the needle in where the old bruises have been. I did my first stomach injection yesterday and it stung so so bad!


----------



## buddyIV

JanetPlanet said:


> I'm definitely going to find out whether it's a boy or girl. And I don't have a preference except...
> 
> Little boys have a tendency to get wee all over the place around the toilet don't they? I have OCD and that will literally drive me insane. I mean, I'm ALREADY obsessing about it and I don't even know if I'm having a boy!
> 
> Does anyone with little boys have any advice about this? I realize I'm being ridiculous, but I am literally terrified of having to deal with this for years on end.

My LO is a really good aim, and funnily enough if it's a new toilet that he's not confident with, he just sits down which totally avoids the issue :thumbup:


----------



## buddyIV

Bump pics would be AMAZING!!! I love them; it's so lovely to see the bump growing over time :cloud9: 

When I was pregnant with DS I took a bump pic every week (I never posted them though: too shy) and I still love looking back at them. Ultimately, we'll only go through this incredible process a finite number of times, so I think its really important to record it as much as possible! Maybe I'll get the courage up to add one to this thread...


----------



## SMandel22

Hey ladies! 11w1d over here!! I've just been lurking here, haven't posted in awhile. 

Wednesday I finally get to see the dr again. :happydance: I feel like it's been forever since my 7 week scan. 

We'll be finding out, but we won't tell anyone (and possibly ourselves) until our gender reveal baby shower/BBQ. We live about 600 miles away from most of our family, but a good portion of them are coming down in September for my brothers wedding, so we decided to throw a party while they are all in town. I also don't want pink or blue stuff as shower gifts. Everyone tells me that when they have a gender neutral shower, they usually end up with things they actually need. Here's hoping. :) We would both prefer a boy, but I've had this feeling ever since I got pregnant that it's a girl. I guess we'll know in about a month. :thumbup:

Dawny, my husband is a teacher but also coaches wrestling and football. The wrestling season runs from December-February. We're due dead smack in the middle of it. Within 15 minutes of that test coming back positive, he brought up wrestling. This is his passion sport. Football he does for the money, wrestling he does for the sport. (And the salary for wrestling is a joke, so it's practically a hobby.) I'll be honest, it drove me bat shit crazy when he brought it up. Like, THAT is what's on your mind?? Well, the first few times he brought it up I kept my cool, but there have been a number of fights about it since then. You know what though? All the fights were pointless. His wrestling is important to him. Those kids are important to him. So naturally that's one of the things that is going to cross his mind. We eventually came to an agreement that made us both happy. And besides, I think once the baby is here, he won't want to go back to wrestling anyway. At least not this season. Give it time....as the pregnancy progresses, I'm sure your SO will start to have a change of heart. 

So, I thought I would share that we finally had sex again last night. We hadn't since about "2 weeks" pregnant. That was a long 9 weeks. :haha: Guess we had some making up to do because it happened again this morning. :wohoo:


----------



## sunshine85

Ordered my doppler yesterday, the same kind Sonoline B and hoping it comes early as well. Especially being that my symptoms have tapered off a bit but taking it one day at a time. This will def make me feel better I think. I cannot wait to receive it.

Says I should receive it on or before Weds...DH leaves on Thursday so I would love for him to hear it before he leaves. :)

On the dreams thing, mine have been weird. Last night I dreamt I heard a ladies voice, clear as day telli g me to relax and that this time is my time and everything will be okay, it creeped me out because I could feel her breath in my ear...I was half sleeping too. It calmed me when I fully came to because now I am not sure it was an actual dream, but a spirit maybe. Weird I know, but she was there. Only heard her voice though


----------



## ttc_lolly

I had wondered where you'd gotten to Smandel! Welcome back :hi: check you & your hubby out too :lol: animals hehe! My poor OH is feeling very unloved, we've dtd maybe 3 times since our bfp :blush: I'm just not feeling it! Waiting for these sexy hormones to arrive that I always hear about but have never encountered during pregnancy! :rofl:

That's deep sunshine, lovely too though :)

So my ravenous hunger seems to be lessening, well it comes and goes, but now I find I can't eat that much in one sitting anyway. That's a good thing seeing as I'm already half a stone up in 10 weeks :wacko: we go on holiday a week today and I'm really excited for the kids, especially dd1 as it's all she talks about at the moment, but dreading getting in my swimming costume in front of the family :( I just feel like a blob!


----------



## JanetPlanet

SMandel22 said:


> So, I thought I would share that we finally had sex again last night. We hadn't since about "2 weeks" pregnant. That was a long 9 weeks. :haha: Guess we had some making up to do because it happened again this morning.

That's awesome SMandel!

We haven't done it in so long that when we were using the Doppler, Hubs kept getting.....ummm distracted. LMAO hilarious. We've done other things, just not intercourse. (Sorry I'm a pretty blunt person...trying to tone it down here.)

I'm definitely feeling very interested, but the doctor warned me that having sex can cause bleeding. And after so many miscarriages, I'm pretty sure I cannot handle any extra stress.


----------



## cheezytrish

ttc_lolly said:


> I had wondered where you'd gotten to Smandel! Welcome back :hi: check you & your hubby out too :lol: animals hehe! My poor OH is feeling very unloved, we've dtd maybe 3 times since our bfp :blush: I'm just not feeling it! Waiting for these sexy hormones to arrive that I always hear about but have never encountered during pregnancy! :rofl:
> 
> That's deep sunshine, lovely too though :)
> 
> So my ravenous hunger seems to be lessening, well it comes and goes, but now I find I can't eat that much in one sitting anyway. That's a good thing seeing as I'm already half a stone up in 10 weeks :wacko: we go on holiday a week today and I'm really excited for the kids, especially dd1 as it's all she talks about at the moment, but dreading getting in my swimming costume in front of the family :( I just feel like a blob!

There's a really good article about getting into a swimsuit on scarymommy.com 

https://www.scarymommy.com/category/body-image/


----------



## DolceBella

mrsclt said:


> Hello, I'm at 7 weeks 5 days, with my first. So excited, not enjoying morning sickness though...
> I am due January 26th :)

Welcome to the Jellybeans! We can be a little chatty!



Pix said:


> Well ladies. I've broken out the Bella band.
> 
> Oh belly how you have popped!!

I think I may need to do the same. And I think I need tight maternity bras too. I was at a family picnic today, and my 5year old asked me to chase her across the field. I could barely do it! I didn't know which hurt more, the belly or the boobs! I looked ridiculous trying to hold them both! :haha:



sunshine85 said:


> Ordered my doppler yesterday, the same kind Sonoline B and hoping it comes early as well. Especially being that my symptoms have tapered off a bit but taking it one day at a time. This will def make me feel better I think. I cannot wait to receive it.
> 
> Says I should receive it on or before Weds...DH leaves on Thursday so I would love for him to hear it before he leaves. :)
> 
> On the dreams thing, mine have been weird. Last night I dreamt I heard a ladies voice, clear as day telli g me to relax and that this time is my time and everything will be okay, it creeped me out because I could feel her breath in my ear...I was half sleeping too. It calmed me when I fully came to because now I am not sure it was an actual dream, but a spirit maybe. Weird I know, but she was there. Only heard her voice though

Yay for getting the sonoline! How cool to have heard a calming voice though! Do you think it could be someone you know?


----------



## DolceBella

Ok, this one is about 1.5 weeks old, and I've definitely grown since. It's a good start though! No laughing at my bathroom pic!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks cheezytrish :thumbup: I'll give that a read when I have a spare moment!

Ahhh you look fab DolceBella! I'll post mine today @ 10w once I'm dressed and looking presentable. You all don't need to see my current morning state :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

JanetPlanet said:


> I'm definitely going to find out whether it's a boy or girl. And I don't have a preference except...
> 
> Little boys have a tendency to get wee all over the place around the toilet don't they? I have OCD and that will literally drive me insane. I mean, I'm ALREADY obsessing about it and I don't even know if I'm having a boy!
> 
> Does anyone with little boys have any advice about this? I realize I'm being ridiculous, but I am literally terrified of having to deal with this for years on end.

I've not potty trained yet but when i do ds will be sitting down ;) dh already does so i never have to worry about then missing lol 



brunettebimbo said:


> Mines actually a pretty good aim :lol:
> 
> Do any of you inject with Clexane?

I dont at the moment but i had to after ds2 and probably will have to again this time round. 



DolceBella said:


> Ok, this one is about 1.5 weeks old, and I've definitely grown since. It's a good start though! No laughing at my bathroom pic!
> 
> View attachment 775383

oh my gosh look at your bump already! <3 so cute <3 x


----------



## Pix

DolceBella said:


> Ok, this one is about 1.5 weeks old, and I've definitely grown since. It's a good start though! No laughing at my bathroom pic!
> 
> View attachment 775383

I love it! And it makes me feel so much better about how big mine is!!! Guess those 200 crunches a night didn't really help keep my muscle tone. Lol. 

I seriously need to go buy a full length mirror!!!


----------



## sunshine85

DolceBella said:


> mrsclt said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm at 7 weeks 5 days, with my first. So excited, not enjoying morning sickness though...
> I am due January 26th :)
> 
> Welcome to the Jellybeans! We can be a little chatty!
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies. I've broken out the Bella band.
> 
> Oh belly how you have popped!!Click to expand...
> 
> I think I may need to do the same. And I think I need tight maternity bras too. I was at a family picnic today, and my 5year old asked me to chase her across the field. I could barely do it! I didn't know which hurt more, the belly or the boobs! I looked ridiculous trying to hold them both! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Ordered my doppler yesterday, the same kind Sonoline B and hoping it comes early as well. Especially being that my symptoms have tapered off a bit but taking it one day at a time. This will def make me feel better I think. I cannot wait to receive it.
> 
> Says I should receive it on or before Weds...DH leaves on Thursday so I would love for him to hear it before he leaves. :)
> 
> On the dreams thing, mine have been weird. Last night I dreamt I heard a ladies voice, clear as day telli g me to relax and that this time is my time and everything will be okay, it creeped me out because I could feel her breath in my ear...I was half sleeping too. It calmed me when I fully came to because now I am not sure it was an actual dream, but a spirit maybe. Weird I know, but she was there. Only heard her voice thoughClick to expand...
> 
> Yay for getting the sonoline! How cool to have heard a calming voice though! Do you think it could be someone you know?Click to expand...

Idk maybe. It was so soothing and soft, but matter of fact.


----------



## honeycheeks

Hey ladies, I am due on 1st January, 2015. I would love to join in on this thread.


----------



## twinkletoes14

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join you? I'm due 23rd Jan with my first :) xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies, I've missed quite a bit on this busy thread, trying to catch up ;)

I had my scan at the weekend and they put me forward another four days again so I'm in week 12 now :happydance: we also got some AMAZING images!

Welcome to all the newbies and big congratulations on your BFPs :)

Has anyone heard from kiwi? I hope she's ok.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Mummy to be x said:


> I had my scan at the weekend and they put me forward another four days again so I'm in week 12 now :happydance: we also got some AMAZING images!

Hi Mummy to be. Wow week 12, how exciting!

I think we'd all love to see your ultrasound images, if you feel like sharing. 

I noticed on your daughter's ticker that she's 3 years, 3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days old today! Happy quadruple 3 Madeleine!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay mummy to be I saw your scan on 1st tri it's fab xx

Well I feel huge today & I'm pretty sure I just felt some flutters while in the bath, I can't wait for my scan 2 weeks tomorrow!! Yay I'm hoping they do say I'm abit further on I Definatly feel & look it, 2 of my friends from off the school run are both pregnant & they're 13 weeks, both with there 3rd & although they have got little bumps they're tiny compared to mine! All the other mums keep laughing about it we're all the same build/height too.


----------



## sethsmummy

sorry i just had to share with someone... nom nom cheese toastie and salad cream!! Iv found something that doesnt make me feel sick :dance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2190609-12-week-scan-question.html. If you click that link it will take you to my 4d pic of baby :)

Mrs - you never know you could be further, baby might if had a big growth spurt :)

Mmmmm I love cheese toastie, I'm just making sweet potato, yum!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

And here are a couple more pictures, I don't know if they will upload the correct way ladies


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2190609-12-week-scan-question.html. If you click that link it will take you to my 4d pic of baby :)
> 
> Mrs - you never know you could be further, baby might if had a big growth spurt :)
> 
> Mmmmm I love cheese toastie, I'm just making sweet potato, yum!!

Well I measured 2wks behind on all my early scans with my youngest & I knew my exact dates with him, even on my 12 week scan he measured behind but then every scan from my 20wk one he measured to my Lmp dates but they wouldn't change my edd as they go off the 12wk scan but I had him at what they said was 39wks (41wks to my Lmp) & he was 8lb 13oz whereas my other 2 were 7lb 8oz at 39wks & 6lb 8oz at 38wks but he did stop growing at 35wks so it is possible also I've been told that because my uterus tilts backwards it's harder to get proper dates on early scans so I'm thinking this could be a reason too xx


----------



## 0203

mrs.humphreys said:


> Mummy to be x said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2190609-12-week-scan-question.html. If you click that link it will take you to my 4d pic of baby :)
> 
> Mrs - you never know you could be further, baby might if had a big growth spurt :)
> 
> Mmmmm I love cheese toastie, I'm just making sweet potato, yum!!
> 
> Well I measured 2wks behind on all my early scans with my youngest & I knew my exact dates with him, even on my 12 week scan he measured behind but then every scan from my 20wk one he measured to my Lmp dates but they wouldn't change my edd as they go off the 12wk scan but I had him at what they said was 39wks (41wks to my Lmp) & he was 8lb 13oz whereas my other 2 were 7lb 8oz at 39wks & 6lb 8oz at 38wks but he did stop growing at 35wks so it is possible also I've been told that because my uterus tilts backwards it's harder to get proper dates on early scans so I'm thinking this could be a reason too xxClick to expand...

In my early scan I got told my uterus is very tilted so I hope that's the reason my dates got moved back 5 days, I'm not counting it until my 12 week scan though.

Beautiful scan photos mummy to be.

And man do I want a cheese and salad cream toastie now!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thanks ladies, my uterus is also tilted, I've known this since I was pregnant with my dd, but 12 week scans are pretty accurate, right? :)


----------



## buddyIV

DolceBella said:


> Ok, this one is about 1.5 weeks old, and I've definitely grown since. It's a good start though! No laughing at my bathroom pic!
> 
> View attachment 775383

Oh my goodness, your bump is lovely! You look beautiful. 



honeycheeks said:


> Hey ladies, I am due on 1st January, 2015. I would love to join in on this thread.




twinkletoes14 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join you? I'm due 23rd Jan with my first :) xxx

Hi ladies! Welcome and congratulations on your BFP :flower:



Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies, I've missed quite a bit on this busy thread, trying to catch up ;)
> 
> I had my scan at the weekend and they put me forward another four days again so I'm in week 12 now :happydance: we also got some AMAZING images!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and big congratulations on your BFPs :)
> 
> Has anyone heard from kiwi? I hope she's ok.

Congrats on the scan and for week 12 :hugs: Happy days! The pics are amazing too. 

I have a question about pregnancy symptoms. When I was pregnant with my son my skin was great and my hair got really thick and shiny. This time I've got spots on my face and chest (I've never gotten spots on my chest before!) and my hair is like a greasy mop! Has anyone ever heard of this being more common when pregnant with a girl? I'm just curious as its so different to DS.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mine still measured behind but everyone's different Hun xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Ahh the spots & greasy hair sorry but I had it with all of my sons & I've got it this time too :-( so who knows, it may be a sign for you if it's so different from last time x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I had loads of spots with my daughter, all over my chest it was awful! This time I don't have them on my chest but I've got quite a few on my back!


----------



## Izzie74

sethsmummy said:


> sorry i just had to share with someone... nom nom cheese toastie and salad cream!! Iv found something that doesnt make me feel sick :dance:

I'm jealous. Today eating is making me feel sick, but not eating is making me feel worse!


----------



## buddyIV

Thanks ladies. I guess its just a general pregnancy symptom...those bloody hormones lol! I honestly have no preference regarding gender, but its the only difference I can think of between DS and this one, which just makes me wonder. 

*Izzie* I know what you mean! My worst moment of nausea today was just before breakfast, but the second worst was just as I started to eat dinner. Even now I feel vaguely yucky, like my meal is just sitting in my tummy...eurgh! Still, I'm happy to feel yucky!


----------



## ttc_lolly

honeycheeks said:


> Hey ladies, I am due on 1st January, 2015. I would love to join in on this thread.




twinkletoes14 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join you? I'm due 23rd Jan with my first :) xxx

Of course, jump on in! Welcome to you both and congratulations :happydance:



Mummy to be x said:


> Hi ladies, I've missed quite a bit on this busy thread, trying to catch up ;)
> 
> I had my scan at the weekend and they put me forward another four days again so I'm in week 12 now :happydance: we also got some AMAZING images!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and big congratulations on your BFPs :)
> 
> Has anyone heard from kiwi? I hope she's ok.

Oh wow, what's your EDD now? Eeeek you're creeping closer and closer to Xmas day surely!? Beautiful scan pics :cloud9:

Haven't heard from kiwi, I guess she really left :shrug: no idea why but I hope she's ok too and decides to come back!



buddyIV said:


> Congrats on the scan and for week 12 :hugs: Happy days! The pics are amazing too.
> 
> I have a question about pregnancy symptoms. When I was pregnant with my son my skin was great and my hair got really thick and shiny. This time I've got spots on my face and chest (I've never gotten spots on my chest before!) and my hair is like a greasy mop! Has anyone ever heard of this being more common when pregnant with a girl? I'm just curious as its so different to DS.

I heard that's an old wives tale for girls actually - they are supposedly steal your beauty apparently :haha: I was spotty and greasy with no of my girls, but my skin isn't great anyway so not sure if it was just all of the extra hormones making it a million times worse than usual!? My skin isn't overly bad this time round, but no better either. I've never got that pregnancy glow, ever!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Lolly I'm due 27th dec now! I'm totally out the jellybeans but I refuse to leave! :smug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

You never know, bubs might get cosy in there and wana stay in past their eviction date!


----------



## Mummy to be x

If this one is anything like my daughter he or she will be two weeks late! :haha:


----------



## buddyIV

Mummy to be x said:


> If this one is anything like my daughter he or she will be two weeks late! :haha:

Not that I'm willing you to go over or anything, but, yay...stay in here for sure!! 

I was nearly 4 weeks early with DS so I reckon even if I'm not as far along as I hoped, and am due end of Jan/early Feb I'll probably still be a jellybean.


----------



## buddyIV

ttc_lolly said:


> I heard that's an old wives tale for girls actually - they are supposedly steal your beauty apparently :haha: I was spotty and greasy with no of my girls, but my skin isn't great anyway so not sure if it was just all of the extra hormones making it a million times worse than usual!? My skin isn't overly bad this time round, but no better either. I've never got that pregnancy glow, ever!

Well if that's true this baby is gonna be a right stunner, because I look horrific :haha:


----------



## Kailetski

Mummy to be x said:


> Lolly I'm due 27th dec now! I'm totally out the jellybeans but I refuse to leave! :smug:

Glad that you don't plan on leaving, I know I don't post that often but I have been reading and have become familiar with quite a few of the ladies in here!


----------



## DolceBella

honeycheeks said:


> Hey ladies, I am due on 1st January, 2015. I would love to join in on this thread.




twinkletoes14 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join you? I'm due 23rd Jan with my first :) xxx

Welcome to the Jellybeans! Honeycheeks - I'm due the 1st too!



mrs.humphreys said:


> Yay mummy to be I saw your scan on 1st tri it's fab xx
> 
> Well I feel huge today & I'm pretty sure I just felt some flutters while in the bath, I can't wait for my scan 2 weeks tomorrow!! Yay I'm hoping they do say I'm abit further on I Definatly feel & look it, 2 of my friends from off the school run are both pregnant & they're 13 weeks, both with there 3rd & although they have got little bumps they're tiny compared to mine! All the other mums keep laughing about it we're all the same build/height too.

Pretty sure I've been feeling flutters at night when I lay down too. I felt DD2 super early as well.



Izzie74 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> sorry i just had to share with someone... nom nom cheese toastie and salad cream!! Iv found something that doesnt make me feel sick :dance:
> 
> I'm jealous. Today eating is making me feel sick, but not eating is making me feel worse!Click to expand...

That's how I feel all the time! It's so miserable!



Mummy to be x said:


> Lolly I'm due 27th dec now! I'm totally out the jellybeans but I refuse to leave! :smug:

You might as well stay and play with us girlies. I know for sure my LO will be out by Christmas anyway. :winkwink:


----------



## honeycheeks

Yay, thanks for adding me to this group. This is such a fun thread, what a shame I didn't fidn it earlier.

Dolce - Love to be bump buddies with you.

Edit: I went ahead and made it official and got myself the January Jelly Beans logo :wohoo:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Welcome to the new girls!!! There's a FB page too if ur interested.

I FOUND THE HB WITH MY DOPPLER!!!! I am beyond excited!! I actually cried, lol. A good use to the crazy hormones. :) I've been trying so hard not to think the worst. It wasn't super loud, but there's no mistaking that fast little heart!! It was only for a few seconds, and it was behind my own hb, but I was able to find it again for a few more seconds. Reassured me I wasn't hearing things. Yay!!!!! *big stupid grin*


----------



## twinkletoes14

Thanks for the welcome ladies! So exciting :) xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Such a relief to hear isn't it!? I listen every day just for a couple of seconds for the reassurance! 

Do you have the Facebook link please?


----------



## Luvspnk31

I'll have to add u since its a closed group. Search Beth Hersey-Leamon. Friend me then I can add u.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I will be able to request to join a closed group if I know the name just not a secret one :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Izzie74 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> sorry i just had to share with someone... nom nom cheese toastie and salad cream!! Iv found something that doesnt make me feel sick :dance:
> 
> I'm jealous. Today eating is making me feel sick, but not eating is making me feel worse!Click to expand...

:haha: what have i started :haha: Im like that pretty much every single day hun. from the minute i wake up i have the worst nausea and it doesn't go away. If i try eat something it makes it 100* worse apart from the cheese toasties lol. I'm not often sick properly but i have to run to the toilet multiple times a day to dry heave and bring up phlegm. 

I'm going to buy some refresher sweets today or some parma voilets as they are supposed to be good for MS. i cant take gaviscon for my heartburn either as that makes me sick. i have to spent quite a lot of my day horizontal or its just horrendous. Oh and the smells of food omg :sick:


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> I will be able to request to join a closed group if I know the name just not a secret one :)

its a secret group hun x


----------



## Izzie74

buddyIV said:


> Thanks ladies. I guess its just a general pregnancy symptom...those bloody hormones lol! I honestly have no preference regarding gender, but its the only difference I can think of between DS and this one, which just makes me wonder.
> 
> *Izzie* I know what you mean! My worst moment of nausea today was just before breakfast, but the second worst was just as I started to eat dinner. Even now I feel vaguely yucky, like my meal is just sitting in my tummy...eurgh! Still, I'm happy to feel yucky!

I'm with you there - every twinge and moment if nausea is a blessing that baby is hanging on in there. :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

sethsmummy said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I will be able to request to join a closed group if I know the name just not a secret one :)
> 
> its a secret group hun xClick to expand...

Ah right. That makes sense!

Beth I've requested you.


----------



## SMandel22

I heard that's an old wives tale for girls actually - they are supposedly steal your beauty apparently :haha: I was spotty and greasy with no of my girls, but my skin isn't great anyway so not sure if it was just all of the extra hormones making it a million times worse than usual!? My skin isn't overly bad this time round, but no better either. I've never got that pregnancy glow, ever![/QUOTE]

Well if that's true this baby is gonna be a right stunner, because I look horrific :haha:[/QUOTE]

Same here!!! I look terrible!!! The acne!! Oh my!!! And it's not little pimples either. I'm getting freaking craters on my face, neck, chest and shoulders. I am so grateful I mainly work by myself so I barely have to see anyone. It's THAT bad. My hair is beyond greasy. (I can't tell if it's gotten any thicker though because my hair is pretty thick to begin with.)


----------



## DolceBella

Luvspnk31 said:


> Welcome to the new girls!!! There's a FB page too if ur interested.
> 
> I FOUND THE HB WITH MY DOPPLER!!!! I am beyond excited!! I actually cried, lol. A good use to the crazy hormones. :) I've been trying so hard not to think the worst. It wasn't super loud, but there's no mistaking that fast little heart!! It was only for a few seconds, and it was behind my own hb, but I was able to find it again for a few more seconds. Reassured me I wasn't hearing things. Yay!!!!! *big stupid grin*

Awww! Congrats!



Luvspnk31 said:


> I'll have to add u since its a closed group. Search Beth Hersey-Leamon. Friend me then I can add u.

I added you! :)


----------



## Pix

Luvspnk31 said:


> I'll have to add u since its a closed group. Search Beth Hersey-Leamon. Friend me then I can add u.

Requested!!!  I'm usually on fb when I write! Squee! My first name is Sarah.


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I jus threw up so idk if this will start of my morning sickness or what lol. This is actually my first time throwing up since ive become pregnant. How are all you ladies doing? I haven't looked back to catch up so I apologize if I missed anything.


----------



## floatingbaby

Hi mama's :wave:

Can I join?!!!?!?!?! I SO wanted to be a Jellybean, I thought I was due on the 30th of Dec, but a scan at 9w revealed I am actually due on Jan 1st! So I am hoping lo stays in long enough to be a Jellybean <3

I live on Vancouver Island in BC, I am 11w4d with #2. DD is 11 months right now, I am still BFing and this first trimester has been verrrrrrrry difficult :( Super sick and tired. Puking everyday and not eating or drinking enough. Gah. But I think I am getting close to the end of the sickness and that will be wonderful.

I have POPPED in the last 3 days. Look totally preggo - there is no hiding it anymore, which is kind of exciting :) Most of my close friends and family know, but we will do a bit of an announcement after lo turns one in July. 

Happy to have found this thread and I am hoping I will be here with you all until the end. Just have to run to the bathroom now :sick:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi floating! Welcome to the group Hun. <3


----------



## cheezytrish

> I have a question about pregnancy symptoms. When I was pregnant with my son my skin was great and my hair got really thick and shiny. This time I've got spots on my face and chest (I've never gotten spots on my chest before!) and my hair is like a greasy mop! Has anyone ever heard of this being more common when pregnant with a girl? I'm just curious as its so different to DS.

I've read that it's more common. I'm the same - my hair is awful and I'm super spotty.


----------



## cheezytrish

Luvspnk31 said:


> Welcome to the new girls!!! There's a FB page too if ur interested.
> 
> I FOUND THE HB WITH MY DOPPLER!!!! I am beyond excited!! I actually cried, lol. A good use to the crazy hormones. :) I've been trying so hard not to think the worst. It wasn't super loud, but there's no mistaking that fast little heart!! It was only for a few seconds, and it was behind my own hb, but I was able to find it again for a few more seconds. Reassured me I wasn't hearing things. Yay!!!!! *big stupid grin*

Wow! That's just awesome :)


Welcome to all the new ladies who've just joined & congrats!! I'm glad you found us.


Sooo excited! I'm going in for my first scan tomorrow AM at 10wks. I'll post a pic after the appointment. Never in a million years thought I would make it this far.


----------



## DolceBella

floatingbaby said:


> Hi mama's :wave:
> 
> Can I join?!!!?!?!?! I SO wanted to be a Jellybean, I thought I was due on the 30th of Dec, but a scan at 9w revealed I am actually due on Jan 1st! So I am hoping lo stays in long enough to be a Jellybean <3
> 
> I live on Vancouver Island in BC, I am 11w4d with #2. DD is 11 months right now, I am still BFing and this first trimester has been verrrrrrrry difficult :( Super sick and tired. Puking everyday and not eating or drinking enough. Gah. But I think I am getting close to the end of the sickness and that will be wonderful.
> 
> I have POPPED in the last 3 days. Look totally preggo - there is no hiding it anymore, which is kind of exciting :) Most of my close friends and family know, but we will do a bit of an announcement after lo turns one in July.
> 
> Happy to have found this thread and I am hoping I will be here with you all until the end. Just have to run to the bathroom now :sick:

Welcome to the Jellybeans! I'm due the 1st too. So sorry you're feeling sick!



cheezytrish said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new girls!!! There's a FB page too if ur interested.
> 
> I FOUND THE HB WITH MY DOPPLER!!!! I am beyond excited!! I actually cried, lol. A good use to the crazy hormones. :) I've been trying so hard not to think the worst. It wasn't super loud, but there's no mistaking that fast little heart!! It was only for a few seconds, and it was behind my own hb, but I was able to find it again for a few more seconds. Reassured me I wasn't hearing things. Yay!!!!! *big stupid grin*
> 
> Wow! That's just awesome :)
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies who've just joined & congrats!! I'm glad you found us.
> 
> 
> Sooo excited! I'm going in for my first scan tomorrow AM at 10wks. I'll post a pic after the appointment. Never in a million years thought I would make it this far.Click to expand...

Yay!! Have a great time at the appt! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Talking of spots, I have loads on the top of my shoulders and they are actually painful... Xxxxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck tmrw cheezy xx
welcome FB xx


----------



## buddyIV

cheezytrish said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new girls!!! There's a FB page too if ur interested.
> 
> I FOUND THE HB WITH MY DOPPLER!!!! I am beyond excited!! I actually cried, lol. A good use to the crazy hormones. :) I've been trying so hard not to think the worst. It wasn't super loud, but there's no mistaking that fast little heart!! It was only for a few seconds, and it was behind my own hb, but I was able to find it again for a few more seconds. Reassured me I wasn't hearing things. Yay!!!!! *big stupid grin*
> 
> Wow! That's just awesome :)
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies who've just joined & congrats!! I'm glad you found us.
> 
> 
> Sooo excited! I'm going in for my first scan tomorrow AM at 10wks. I'll post a pic after the appointment. Never in a million years thought I would make it this far.Click to expand...

*luvspnk* amazing news! It must be lovely to hear the hb whenever you like!

*cheezytrish* good luck at the scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## buddyIV

Dawnyybus said:


> Talking of spots, I have loads on the top of my shoulders and they are actually painful... Xxxxx

Ouch! Sorry hun! The one's on my chest are particularly annoying because they feel kind of itchy, and I forget my boobs are sore and scratch them...and then...oooyaaa! :wacko:



SMandel22 said:


> I heard that's an old wives tale for girls actually - they are supposedly steal your beauty apparently :haha: I was spotty and greasy with no of my girls, but my skin isn't great anyway so not sure if it was just all of the extra hormones making it a million times worse than usual!? My skin isn't overly bad this time round, but no better either. I've never got that pregnancy glow, ever!

Well if that's true this baby is gonna be a right stunner, because I look horrific :haha:[/QUOTE]

Same here!!! I look terrible!!! The acne!! Oh my!!! And it's not little pimples either. I'm getting freaking craters on my face, neck, chest and shoulders. I am so grateful I mainly work by myself so I barely have to see anyone. It's THAT bad. My hair is beyond greasy. (I can't tell if it's gotten any thicker though because my hair is pretty thick to begin with.)[/QUOTE]

Maybe we'll get out of the 1st tri and be rewarded with the glow! 



floatingbaby said:


> Hi mama's :wave:
> 
> Can I join?!!!?!?!?! I SO wanted to be a Jellybean, I thought I was due on the 30th of Dec, but a scan at 9w revealed I am actually due on Jan 1st! So I am hoping lo stays in long enough to be a Jellybean <3
> 
> I live on Vancouver Island in BC, I am 11w4d with #2. DD is 11 months right now, I am still BFing and this first trimester has been verrrrrrrry difficult :( Super sick and tired. Puking everyday and not eating or drinking enough. Gah. But I think I am getting close to the end of the sickness and that will be wonderful.
> 
> I have POPPED in the last 3 days. Look totally preggo - there is no hiding it anymore, which is kind of exciting :) Most of my close friends and family know, but we will do a bit of an announcement after lo turns one in July.
> 
> Happy to have found this thread and I am hoping I will be here with you all until the end. Just have to run to the bathroom now :sick:

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## DolceBella

Floatingbaby - I breastfed through my second pregnancy too. It was definitely challenging! I'm glad to have a break from that this time around.


----------



## Pix

Soooo how often do you ladies use your dopplers? I try to keep it to once a day and my midwife said it's ok. But.... Paranoia ya know!


----------



## DolceBella

I used it the first night I got it, maybe a week ago Thursday night, and haven't used it since. I'm interested of course, but by the time I get ready for bed, I'm way too knackered! My fatigue has been incredible! We're going to tell the girls on Sunday, so I'll be able to use it during the day for them to enjoy. I was actually thinking of using it tonight.


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi ladies! I still feel like crap with this constant nausea. I'm freaking out because I have a three-day convention I'm expected to attend this weekend! It's all day(9-5) and we have dinner plans afterwards on two of the days. It's at Miller Park in Milwaukee and 35,000 will be in attendance, and I know there will always be lines at the bathrooms. Not a good dry heaving/vomiting situation...I'll have no privacy!! I called my OB and asked for a Zofran prescription. They were willing to provide one, however they warned me that Zofran could cause cardiac malformations or cleft lip/palate!! that freaked me out so now I'm not going to take it, and I guess I'll just be miserable for three days. I guess since I can keep food and water down, I should count my blessings. I just so badly didn't want to be miserable:-/


----------



## Luvspnk31

I've used mine 4 times this last week. Found the hb for the first time last night, yay!! Mrsstrenzy, is there somerhing besides zofran they can give u? I've heard the preggy pops are pretty good. Maybe those would help??


----------



## mrsstrezy

Luvspnk31 said:


> I've used mine 4 times this last week. Found the hb for the first time last night, yay!! Mrsstrenzy, is there somerhing besides zofran they can give u? I've heard the preggy pops are pretty good. Maybe those would help??

The only completely safe Category A nausea medication is Diclegis, and this contains an antihistamine, which I'm allergic to. I've already tried the preggie pops. They give about 10 minutes of relief, and then the nausea comes right back. They're pretty sour and make my teeth feel like they're rotting away, so probably best that I don't have one in my mouth all the time:-/ I started taking Pepcid tonight, and it seems to be helping a little bit, although it's hard to say since usually I get some sort of relief at nighttime anyway. I think I'm also going to increase my Vitamin B-6 dose also.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Pix said:


> Soooo how often do you ladies use your dopplers? I try to keep it to once a day and my midwife said it's ok. But.... Paranoia ya know!

I use mine very quickly every day for reassurance.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies, 
How are we all today?
Sorry if tmi but me & the hubby dtd last night, the 1st time since last week nothing to strenuous or no funny positions but my stomach this morning I feel like I've done a few hours in the gym, I know this is a good sign with the pregnancy progressing & things moving I remember it with my youngest but ouch!!
I'm pretty sure I felt some more flutters last night too, in the exact same place I felt it when I was lay in the bath so exciting!!
Well I best go, I've got a seriously busy day today helping out in the boys sports day today so that's a full day in school for me, it's ok though, I help in there that much now the dinner lady is making me some lunch mmmmm curry xxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi, hope everyone is ok. Only posted on Friday but seems like I haven't posted in ages!
Had a busy weekend. Shopping for holiday clothes on saturday, then we all went for a meal, 2hr wait for our food near enough, had 30% off our bill and free deserts and there were 11 of us. They would of done the same to a few other tables also as heard them complaining too.

Sunday, we had an unexpected trip to the vets with one of our guinea pigs, thought he was dead when I went to give them food as wasn't moving. He had crusty eyes and breathing slowly. The vet said he had an upper respiratory infection and was dehydrated. She gave him fluid under his skin, antibiotics, eye drops and was told to syringe feed him. Well after having him on my knee sunday night wrapped in a blanket, gave him his drops and fed him then put him back in his cage, OH told me monday morning he had died :-( I was so upset, not once did the vet tell us he may not pull through (although deep down I didn't think he would). Alex asked when he got up to see the guinea pigs and asked where George was when he realised he wasn't there :-( me and my dad buried him in my dads garden, now when Alex asks where he is, I tell him he is sleeping in ninny and taid's garden.

We told our parents on Sunday about the pregnancy. I asked my mum if she thinks I had lost weight yet, she said I looked slimmer in the top I was wearing and I replied with "I don't think I have, infact, I don't think I will for the next 7 months or so" and was grinning like a cheshire cat lol. They were well made up. OH rang his dad who was also made up. Went and told MIL last night and all she said was "ohh lovely" she best not tell anyone, with Alex she announced on fb before we had chance!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning ladies,
> How are we all today?
> Sorry if tmi but me & the hubby dtd last night, the 1st time since last week nothing to strenuous or no funny positions but my stomach this morning I feel like I've done a few hours in the gym, I know this is a good sign with the pregnancy progressing & things moving I remember it with my youngest but ouch!!
> I'm pretty sure I felt some more flutters last night too, in the exact same place I felt it when I was lay in the bath so exciting!!
> Well I best go, I've got a seriously busy day today helping out in the boys sports day today so that's a full day in school for me, it's ok though, I help in there that much now the dinner lady is making me some lunch mmmmm curry xxx


I won't dtd in first tri, not like we get chance even if I wanted to lol.

Yay for flutters :)

And yummy, I used to love the curry they did at school, send me some lol x


----------



## ab75

Sorry about your guinea pig. 
I won't dtd in first tri either, we do play about but no actual dtd lol xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

ab75 said:


> Sorry about your guinea pig.
> I won't dtd in first tri either, we do play about but no actual dtd lol xx

Thank you, we had only had them a few months but the people we had them off said they were about 2 so he was only young. Just hope the other one copes ok without his brother.

Ah we don't have chance to do anything lately, Alex doesn't stay asleep for long enough, it's a miracle we conceived haha x


----------



## ab75

Lol. My 2 used to be terrible sleepers but both now sleep all night usually. Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mrs I hope you enjoyed your busy day.

Welsh girl - I'm so sorry about your guini pig, it's awful when pets die :hugs: I hope Alex is ok.

We've dtd once in first tri and spent the whole day afterwards checking for blood, we've not done it since :rofl: and besides I'm just never in the mood :(


----------



## Dawnyybus

For some reason I always end up posting tmi posts... I am sorry.

Is anyone else struggling with constipation?? I've been having lactulose everyday for about 3 weeks it's worked on and off but now I'm seriously feeling full and trying to remember the last time I opened my bowels.... 

I'm feeling quite terrible can anyone offer any advice?? 

Thank you and again i am sorry xxxxx


----------



## lady1985

lol Dawny I'm the same suffering so much I look like I did at 6 months...pshhhhh I'm thinking prunes should be on the next shopping list!

I've been catching up as I've been so busy with DS1 and work ahhh it's a hard life! :) I went for my 7+3 scan and little bub was measuring 1.4cm..I hope that's good, but the gyn did say dates are 7-8 weeks which was good for my dates.
My nausea seems to have calmed gradually this week, so I'm hoping it due to the placenta and nothing else to worry about, bbs are bigger than with DS1 and I'm a big moody pants....oh the joyssss! Oh and I don't know ow it's possible but I have a bump already...but maybe due to the lack of toilet trips :/

I don't have another scan until the 21st July...soooo far away :cry: so have been trying my angel sounds Doppler but can't find anything yet. Maybe too early??! Probably...

Anyway you all seem so much further than me...but all seem to be doing so well with your pregnancies xx


----------



## cheezytrish

So I had my scan today and we saw a tiny little heartbeat!!! it was so awesome :D :D
I have a pic, but the quality is so poor that when I tried to scan it, it just came out as a huge black nothing, so I'll have to wait till next time to post a pic (sorry!)

Also found out I'm actually closer to 9wk 3-5 days (thought I was 10wks), which is kind of cool because it puts the baby's due date to January 17th (my mum's birthday!)

Wow...I'm still in shock. I've only ever had u/s up till now to receive bad news.

Oh yeah, and we put our preg. announcement on Facebook today and told the rest of our family.


----------



## Pix

cheezytrish said:


> So I had my scan today and we saw a tiny little heartbeat!!! it was so awesome :D :D
> I have a pic, but the quality is so poor that when I tried to scan it, it just came out as a huge black nothing, so I'll have to wait till next time to post a pic (sorry!)
> 
> Also found out I'm actually closer to 9wk 3-5 days (thought I was 10wks), which is kind of cool because it puts the baby's due date to January 17th (my mum's birthday!)
> 
> Wow...I'm still in shock. I've only ever had u/s up till now to receive bad news.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we put our preg. announcement on Facebook today and told the rest of our family.


OMG. That is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

FINALLY had my 1st appt today. Right away she said she wanted to do a u/s since I've had spotting on and off. I don't think I've ever been so nervous for one in my life!! But, right away the tech told that "There's a baby with a heartbeat"!!! OMG, I was so relieved, I cried again!! HB was 166 and measuring spot on at 10 wks 3 days. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 002.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Luvspnk31

mrsstrezy said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> I've used mine 4 times this last week. Found the hb for the first time last night, yay!! Mrsstrenzy, is there somerhing besides zofran they can give u? I've heard the preggy pops are pretty good. Maybe those would help??
> 
> The only completely safe Category A nausea medication is Diclegis, and this contains an antihistamine, which I'm allergic to. I've already tried the preggie pops. They give about 10 minutes of relief, and then the nausea comes right back. They're pretty sour and make my teeth feel like they're rotting away, so probably best that I don't have one in my mouth all the time:-/ I started taking Pepcid tonight, and it seems to be helping a little bit, although it's hard to say since usually I get some sort of relief at nighttime anyway. I think I'm also going to increase my Vitamin B-6 dose also.Click to expand...

Boo for nausea!!!:growlmad: i hope you are able to get some relief soon. I tried ginger with my last one, only had minimal luck with that. i would just crush it up and put it in my water bottle. definitely was sick of the taste for a while after that, lol.


----------



## Luvspnk31

lady1985 said:


> lol Dawny I'm the same suffering so much I look like I did at 6 months...pshhhhh I'm thinking prunes should be on the next shopping list!
> 
> I've been catching up as I've been so busy with DS1 and work ahhh it's a hard life! :) I went for my 7+3 scan and little bub was measuring 1.4cm..I hope that's good, but the gyn did say dates are 7-8 weeks which was good for my dates.
> My nausea seems to have calmed gradually this week, so I'm hoping it due to the placenta and nothing else to worry about, bbs are bigger than with DS1 and I'm a big moody pants....oh the joyssss! Oh and I don't know ow it's possible but I have a bump already...but maybe due to the lack of toilet trips :/
> 
> I don't have another scan until the 21st July...soooo far away :cry: so have been trying my angel sounds Doppler but can't find anything yet. Maybe too early??! Probably...
> 
> Anyway you all seem so much further than me...but all seem to be doing so well with your pregnancies xx


I started taking a magnesium supplement for my severe constipation that goes along with my IBS. I've continued taking it, and it's been the only thing that has given me consistent relief.


----------



## messica

Dried apricots give me the exact same results as prunes (which make me gag :flower: )


----------



## brunettebimbo

Trish I love that announcement! :) I usually take a photo of my scan and that works. Might be worth a try?

Luvs what a lovely scan :)

AFM - Still got pretty bad sickness but I'm ok. Kinda reassures me. I have a scan in just over 2 hours and I am a nervous wreck!


----------



## miss_kseniya

Ladies I haven't posted for ages. Been feeling so sick since week 5 with barely a day where I have felt normal. In fact, it feels like I have had the hangover from hell for the last 5 weeks. Today I'm not feeling too bad (touchwood lol) so hopefully placenta is starting to take over and it's the start of me feeling better.

I'm aware there are some new ladies in the facebook group and I haven't updated you onto the due dates list. I will do that this morning once my son has gone down for a nap. It's nice to have a running list on there.

Only 2.5 weeks until my 12 week scan and can't wait to see my baby again. Hubby is away with work for it so my lovely mum is coming with me. She didn't have any scans when she had me and my siblings as they were quite a new thing then and only offered if there were complications so it will be lovely for her to see a really detailed scan. She did come to my early reassurance scan when I was pregnant with my son as hubby was away for that too, but obviously baby is only really a blob with a heartbeat at 6 weeks lol.

*Brunette* good luck for your scan today :)

*Cheezy* I love the announcement pic, it's fab.

I will try and post in here more regularly now. It's slowed down a bit compared to when I first joined the thread so a lot easier to keep up with haha


----------



## Izzie74

cheezytrish said:


> So I had my scan today and we saw a tiny little heartbeat!!! it was so awesome :D :D
> I have a pic, but the quality is so poor that when I tried to scan it, it just came out as a huge black nothing, so I'll have to wait till next time to post a pic (sorry!)
> 
> Also found out I'm actually closer to 9wk 3-5 days (thought I was 10wks), which is kind of cool because it puts the baby's due date to January 17th (my mum's birthday!)
> 
> Wow...I'm still in shock. I've only ever had u/s up till now to receive bad news.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we put our preg. announcement on Facebook today and told the rest of our family.

This is too cute - my DH would especially love it too!


----------



## ab75

Lvspnk and cheezy, congrats on the scans, and love your announcement CT.
Dawny, I was in lots of pain with constipation but have started eating shredded wheat and raisins for breakfast and eating more fruit and it has helped lots. I was getting really dizzy everytime I managed to go and it was worse than giving birth. Xx


----------



## ab75

So today I can feel some tickling/ light scraping in my uterus area. So hope it continues until I feel kicks in a few weeks xx


----------



## Dawnyybus

lady1985 said:


> lol Dawny I'm the same suffering so much I look like I did at 6 months...pshhhhh I'm thinking prunes should be on the next shopping list!
> 
> Anyway you all seem so much further than me...but all seem to be doing so well with your pregnancies xx

I know it's making me so bloated, half my clothes don't fit, I wouldn't mind if it was a real bump. I don't like prunes and as I'm struggling to eat foods I like I'm scarred to start new things I don't like. Lol. 

I know I'm feeling the same, I feel like I've been at the same point for ages now, hurry up 12 weeks. 



cheezytrish said:


> So I had my scan today and we saw a tiny little heartbeat!!! it was so awesome :D :D
> I have a pic, but the quality is so poor that when I tried to scan it, it just came out as a huge black nothing, so I'll have to wait till next time to post a pic (sorry!)
> 
> Also found out I'm actually closer to 9wk 3-5 days (thought I was 10wks), which is kind of cool because it puts the baby's due date to January 17th (my mum's birthday!)
> 
> Wow...I'm still in shock. I've only ever had u/s up till now to receive bad news.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we put our preg. announcement on Facebook today and told the rest of our family.

Love your announcement, I really want to do something funky like that but not sure what yet?? 



Luvspnk31 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> lol Dawny I'm the same suffering so much I look like I did at 6 months...pshhhhh I'm thinking prunes should be on the next shopping list!
> 
> I've been catching up as I've been so busy with DS1 and work ahhh it's a hard life! :) I went for my 7+3 scan and little bub was measuring 1.4cm..I hope that's good, but the gyn did say dates are 7-8 weeks which was good for my dates.
> My nausea seems to have calmed gradually this week, so I'm hoping it due to the placenta and nothing else to worry about, bbs are bigger than with DS1 and I'm a big moody pants....oh the joyssss! Oh and I don't know ow it's possible but I have a bump already...but maybe due to the lack of toilet trips :/
> 
> I don't have another scan until the 21st July...soooo far away :cry: so have been trying my angel sounds Doppler but can't find anything yet. Maybe too early??! Probably...
> 
> Anyway you all seem so much further than me...but all seem to be doing so well with your pregnancies xx
> 
> 
> I started taking a magnesium supplement for my severe constipation that goes along with my IBS. I've continued taking it, and it's been the only thing that has given me consistent relief.Click to expand...

Mmmm I might look into that, is it available over the counter?? The lactulose works in and off and only a little bit, but it's getting worse, I'm beginning to be in pain. 



messica said:


> Dried apricots give me the exact same results as prunes (which make me gag :flower: )

Never heard of dried apricots?? Mmmm I'm not sure id like them =\ 



ab75 said:


> Lvspnk and cheezy, congrats on the scans, and love your announcement CT.
> Dawny, I was in lots of pain with constipation but have started eating shredded wheat and raisins for breakfast and eating more fruit and it has helped lots. I was getting really dizzy everytime I managed to go and it was worse than giving birth. Xx

Mmmm I do however like shredded wheat that will be on the next shopping list. Lol. I'm already starting to be in pain and I've had it before and I've been admitted to hospital so am trying before it gets too bad and I'm admitted.... 

People talk about opening there bowels in labour, at this rate I'll be very happy to and lucky. Lol :wacko:

Hope everyone has a good day. Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/14E49201-CF3B-4BAB-9F1F-D6B474D61D13_zps0a6lgfix.jpg

Scan went well :cloud9: Baby growing bang on!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aw brunette that is wonderful news!!! Cute scan pic too :)


----------



## DolceBella

Dawnyybus said:


> For some reason I always end up posting tmi posts... I am sorry.
> 
> Is anyone else struggling with constipation?? I've been having lactulose everyday for about 3 weeks it's worked on and off but now I'm seriously feeling full and trying to remember the last time I opened my bowels....
> 
> I'm feeling quite terrible can anyone offer any advice??
> 
> Thank you and again i am sorry xxxxx

Dawny - I've really been struggling too. I'm trying to keep up with my softeners. 



lady1985 said:


> lol Dawny I'm the same suffering so much I look like I did at 6 months...pshhhhh I'm thinking prunes should be on the next shopping list!
> 
> I've been catching up as I've been so busy with DS1 and work ahhh it's a hard life! :) I went for my 7+3 scan and little bub was measuring 1.4cm..I hope that's good, but the gyn did say dates are 7-8 weeks which was good for my dates.
> My nausea seems to have calmed gradually this week, so I'm hoping it due to the placenta and nothing else to worry about, bbs are bigger than with DS1 and I'm a big moody pants....oh the joyssss! Oh and I don't know ow it's possible but I have a bump already...but maybe due to the lack of toilet trips :/
> 
> I don't have another scan until the 21st July...soooo far away :cry: so have been trying my angel sounds Doppler but can't find anything yet. Maybe too early??! Probably...
> 
> Anyway you all seem so much further than me...but all seem to be doing so well with your pregnancies xx

Congrats on a good scan!



cheezytrish said:


> So I had my scan today and we saw a tiny little heartbeat!!! it was so awesome :D :D
> I have a pic, but the quality is so poor that when I tried to scan it, it just came out as a huge black nothing, so I'll have to wait till next time to post a pic (sorry!)
> 
> Also found out I'm actually closer to 9wk 3-5 days (thought I was 10wks), which is kind of cool because it puts the baby's due date to January 17th (my mum's birthday!)
> 
> Wow...I'm still in shock. I've only ever had u/s up till now to receive bad news.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we put our preg. announcement on Facebook today and told the rest of our family.

Yay! So,glad you had a reassuring scan! Cute announcement!



Luvspnk31 said:


> FINALLY had my 1st appt today. Right away she said she wanted to do a u/s since I've had spotting on and off. I don't think I've ever been so nervous for one in my life!! But, right away the tech told that "There's a baby with a heartbeat"!!! OMG, I was so relieved, I cried again!! HB was 166 and measuring spot on at 10 wks 3 days. :happydance:

Congratulations!!



brunettebimbo said:


> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/14E49201-CF3B-4BAB-9F1F-D6B474D61D13_zps0a6lgfix.jpg
> 
> Scan went well :cloud9: Baby growing bang on!

Wow! Another mum with exciting scans!! So happy for you!


----------



## ab75

Congrats again bb xx


----------



## Izzie74

Had a scan today at 7w 6d. Baby is 14mm with a heartbeat of 170. Everything bang on. So relieved.:happydance:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Congratulations Izzie, fantastic news :)


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats Izzie! So exciting!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Izzie xx


----------



## SMandel22

Good morning/afternoon ladies!!!

I had my 2nd scan today!! I thought I was 11w5d, but it measured me at 12w1d. But they told me to keep the same due date and all. Baby's heartbeat was 153 and was dancing up a storm. It was so cool to see. We were able to see the fingers!!! I thought that was awesome. The baby looks so much like an alien, hahaha!!!

Can I tell you how relieved I am??? Now I'm excited!! Now it's time to start shopping and planning and all that fun stuff!!
 



Attached Files:







baby M.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## cheezytrish

I'm finding it really interesting how they'll give you different info in different countries. At my scan, the tech wouldn't tell me anything except that there was in fact a baby and she showed us the heartbeat. However, she said the doc. is the one who would use the doppler to give us the heartbeat.

btw..I can't take total credit, I nicked that announcement off the web - yay for recycling!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Great scan :)


----------



## Izzie74

cheezytrish said:


> I'm finding it really interesting how they'll give you different info in different countries. At my scan, the tech wouldn't tell me anything except that there was in fact a baby and she showed us the heartbeat. However, she said the doc. is the one who would use the doppler to give us the heartbeat.
> 
> btw..I can't take total credit, I nicked that announcement off the web - yay for recycling!

Can you give me a link to the announcement? I knew DH would love it!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Dawnyybus said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> lol Dawny I'm the same suffering so much I look like I did at 6 months...pshhhhh I'm thinking prunes should be on the next shopping list!
> 
> Anyway you all seem so much further than me...but all seem to be doing so well with your pregnancies xx
> 
> I know it's making me so bloated, half my clothes don't fit, I wouldn't mind if it was a real bump. I don't like prunes and as I'm struggling to eat foods I like I'm scarred to start new things I don't like. Lol.
> 
> I know I'm feeling the same, I feel like I've been at the same point for ages now, hurry up 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> So I had my scan today and we saw a tiny little heartbeat!!! it was so awesome :D :D
> I have a pic, but the quality is so poor that when I tried to scan it, it just came out as a huge black nothing, so I'll have to wait till next time to post a pic (sorry!)
> 
> Also found out I'm actually closer to 9wk 3-5 days (thought I was 10wks), which is kind of cool because it puts the baby's due date to January 17th (my mum's birthday!)
> 
> Wow...I'm still in shock. I've only ever had u/s up till now to receive bad news.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we put our preg. announcement on Facebook today and told the rest of our family.Click to expand...
> 
> Love your announcement, I really want to do something funky like that but not sure what yet??
> 
> 
> 
> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> lol Dawny I'm the same suffering so much I look like I did at 6 months...pshhhhh I'm thinking prunes should be on the next shopping list!
> 
> I've been catching up as I've been so busy with DS1 and work ahhh it's a hard life! :) I went for my 7+3 scan and little bub was measuring 1.4cm..I hope that's good, but the gyn did say dates are 7-8 weeks which was good for my dates.
> My nausea seems to have calmed gradually this week, so I'm hoping it due to the placenta and nothing else to worry about, bbs are bigger than with DS1 and I'm a big moody pants....oh the joyssss! Oh and I don't know ow it's possible but I have a bump already...but maybe due to the lack of toilet trips :/
> 
> I don't have another scan until the 21st July...soooo far away :cry: so have been trying my angel sounds Doppler but can't find anything yet. Maybe too early??! Probably...
> 
> Anyway you all seem so much further than me...but all seem to be doing so well with your pregnancies xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I started taking a magnesium supplement for my severe constipation that goes along with my IBS. I've continued taking it, and it's been the only thing that has given me consistent relief.Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm I might look into that, is it available over the counter?? The lactulose works in and off and only a little bit, but it's getting worse, I'm beginning to be in pain.
> 
> 
> 
> messica said:
> 
> 
> Dried apricots give me the exact same results as prunes (which make me gag :flower: )Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of dried apricots?? Mmmm I'm not sure id like them =\
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Lvspnk and cheezy, congrats on the scans, and love your announcement CT.
> Dawny, I was in lots of pain with constipation but have started eating shredded wheat and raisins for breakfast and eating more fruit and it has helped lots. I was getting really dizzy everytime I managed to go and it was worse than giving birth. XxClick to expand...
> 
> Mmmm I do however like shredded wheat that will be on the next shopping list. Lol. I'm already starting to be in pain and I've had it before and I've been admitted to hospital so am trying before it gets too bad and I'm admitted....
> 
> People talk about opening there bowels in labour, at this rate I'll be very happy to and lucky. Lol :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. XxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


Yes, I get mine At our local health food store. The ones I get are 250 mg, and they recommend 1 a day. When it was really bad, I was taking up to 3 a day, but start with 1 and talk to ur dr about taking more.


----------



## twinkletoes14

Aww so many exciting scan pictures on here! Love it. How is everyone feeling? I've been feeling soo sick but always said I wouldn't complain about it and take it as a good sign! Still not very nice though ;) xxx


----------



## floatingbaby

YAY ladies for all these wonderful scans! So encouraging :) I love seeing all these healthy little babies growing away!

I have the opposite problem as constipation :blush: I am going 3-4 times a day :shock: Sometimes I even have to get up in the middle of the night and go, which is a drag :haha: It starts with bad nausea and then I know something is coming out one end or the other :( But I _guess_ it's better than being bunged up..? :shrug:

I am 12w tomorrow :happydance: sure came out of nowhere! But I am still sick everyday. I can't eat anything I cook, so the grocery budget has been a little out of control recently because I'm buying sushi and things to go that I can eat at home. But it's temporary. People are starting to be surprised at my bump! I should upload a pic b/c it's kind of crazy. My mum thought I photoshopped a big belly on me!


----------



## wifey2013

Anyone do their T21 testing yet? Which kind are you all doing? The blood test and ultrasound or just the blood test? 

I'm having mine next Friday and was curious as to what actually goes on during the process (I'm getting bloods drawn and doing the ultrasound).


----------



## ab75

Congrats on the scan smandel xx


----------



## cheezytrish

Izzie74 said:


> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> I'm finding it really interesting how they'll give you different info in different countries. At my scan, the tech wouldn't tell me anything except that there was in fact a baby and she showed us the heartbeat. However, she said the doc. is the one who would use the doppler to give us the heartbeat.
> 
> btw..I can't take total credit, I nicked that announcement off the web - yay for recycling!
> 
> Can you give me a link to the announcement? I knew DH would love it!Click to expand...

hmm...I think I just google searched 'fun pregnancy announcements' and looked at the images that came up. If you can't find it, let me know, maybe I can email it to you or something as I don't have the link anymore.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

So jealous of all the scans, iv still got ages to wait for my first one, it's not until 14th July il be about 13 weeks by then. Glad everyone is getting the reassurance that every mummy should x


----------



## twinkletoes14

itsnowmyturn said:


> So jealous of all the scans, iv still got ages to wait for my first one, it's not until 14th July il be about 13 weeks by then. Glad everyone is getting the reassurance that every mummy should x

My scan is 10th July. Feels like ages away doesn't it! xxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It does, the only saving grace is I'm on holiday for 2 weeks before that, next week will fly by because preparing to fly out and then the next 2 weeks are guaranteed to fly by while I'm away then scan is day we get bk


----------



## buddyIV

cheezytrish said:


> So I had my scan today and we saw a tiny little heartbeat!!! it was so awesome :D :D
> I have a pic, but the quality is so poor that when I tried to scan it, it just came out as a huge black nothing, so I'll have to wait till next time to post a pic (sorry!)
> 
> Also found out I'm actually closer to 9wk 3-5 days (thought I was 10wks), which is kind of cool because it puts the baby's due date to January 17th (my mum's birthday!)
> 
> Wow...I'm still in shock. I've only ever had u/s up till now to receive bad news.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we put our preg. announcement on Facebook today and told the rest of our family.

Congratulations on the amazing scan! Love the announcement too! p.s. that just so happens to be my birthday too :thumbup: 



Luvspnk31 said:


> FINALLY had my 1st appt today. Right away she said she wanted to do a u/s since I've had spotting on and off. I don't think I've ever been so nervous for one in my life!! But, right away the tech told that "There's a baby with a heartbeat"!!! OMG, I was so relieved, I cried again!! HB was 166 and measuring spot on at 10 wks 3 days. :happydance:

That's wonderful luvspnk, you must be feeling soooo happy! BTW, in your name short for "loves punk"? Random question I know, but I'm curious as I love rock, indie and alt music. This will seem really silly if you do not in fact love punk... 



brunettebimbo said:


> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/14E49201-CF3B-4BAB-9F1F-D6B474D61D13_zps0a6lgfix.jpg
> 
> Scan went well :cloud9: Baby growing bang on!

Ah, that's fantastic BB, so happy for you! 



Izzie74 said:


> Had a scan today at 7w 6d. Baby is 14mm with a heartbeat of 170. Everything bang on. So relieved.:happydance:

Congratulations Izzie: happy days!



SMandel22 said:


> Good morning/afternoon ladies!!!
> 
> I had my 2nd scan today!! I thought I was 11w5d, but it measured me at 12w1d. But they told me to keep the same due date and all. Baby's heartbeat was 153 and was dancing up a storm. It was so cool to see. We were able to see the fingers!!! I thought that was awesome. The baby looks so much like an alien, hahaha!!!
> 
> Can I tell you how relieved I am??? Now I'm excited!! Now it's time to start shopping and planning and all that fun stuff!!

You must be feeling amazing SMandel! Congratulations and happy shopping! What's first on your list?


----------



## DolceBella

Great scan pics smandel!


----------



## Luvspnk31

So, I have an opinion question. We got some upsetting news this morning that my brothers wife left him for someone else. We were going to announce this week since all went well at my u/s, but I feel like we should wait right now. How long should I wait do u think? Is a week long enough, or maybe longer?? I'm just not sure. I mean, I know I'll have to say something eventually, but don't want to give the impression of trying to not care. I honestly don't think my brother or sisters would feel that way. My mom.....well, she's a different story. Just trying to avoid additional pain and drama. Thx!!


Love the scans!! It's so fun to see the baby's growing!!


----------



## cheezytrish

Luvspnk31 said:


> So, I have an opinion question. We got some upsetting news this morning that my brothers wife left him for someone else. We were going to announce this week since all went well at my u/s, but I feel like we should wait right now. How long should I wait do u think? Is a week long enough, or maybe longer?? I'm just not sure. I mean, I know I'll have to say something eventually, but don't want to give the impression of trying to not care. I honestly don't think my brother or sisters would feel that way. My mom.....well, she's a different story. Just trying to avoid additional pain and drama. Thx!!
> 
> 
> Love the scans!! It's so fun to see the baby's growing!!

Wow, that's a really tough one. I think a week is pretty respectful. Plus, maybe your family could use the good news. My grandmother passed away last weekend and I told my brother about her passing and the new baby at the same time. He said it actually helped b/c he needed to hear something good. I don't know though..every family is different and it's hard to know how they would take it. 

I'd trust your gut feeling on this one - you know them best.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I found out I was pregnant with my 2nd a few days after my hubby's grandad had died all his family took it great as they saw it as a sign his grandad would live on but his brother took it really bad and actually text me telling me how selfish & disrespectful I was!! Even though it wasn't even me who told any of them it was my hubby & I let the decision to tell them entirely his choice as it was his grandad, I think everyone's different, maybe just take it day by day, I'm sure you'll know when it is right to tell them, good luck x

Well this week is dragging :-( my scan still seems ages away :-( I thought it would've gone fast this week as I've been so busy but nope x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Luvspnk - I'm sorry to hear that terrible news, I agree with mrs definitly take each day at a time and see how things go. 

Mrs - how long is it until your scan now?


----------



## Izzie74

Forgot to say, following my scan, the due date is now 29th January! I hope I manage to stay in the January jelly beans - it's cutting it fine!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I personally would wait a week or so but unfortunately life goes on, things just carry on regardless of what heartache an individual is going thru. It may help it may not, u won't no until u bite the bullet and tell him. Hopefully he will use it to focus on instead of the break up. Maybe tell one of ur other siblings first and ask their opinion because u two will know him a lot more than we do so could give u some better advice based on past facts.

Good luck xx


----------



## Izzie74

Orange ice lolly - so stopped my nausea. Going to stock up tomorrow! #excited


----------



## Pix

I may have to pick up some of those pops for nausea. I think this heat is kicking my butt. Keep trying to walk during cheer practice which I'm fine. Then get in the ac and I get violently Ill. 

Thanks summer heat...

Hope everyone is doing well. 

What a tough decision. I think I would wait to tell... I don't know. Honestly. That's a very hard decision. I hope it works out for you. 

My NT scan is next Thursday. I'm really really really hoping they put me ahead a bit. I feel so big and pregnant already with this tiny little belly. Yesterday the stretching was aweful and of course I woke up like that. Baby is low too so I've no idea what that bump actually is! I keep calling it poop. Which totally makes people stop touching me. And I giggle. Anyway. With my other 2 they always backed my due dates up then when they were born the doctors marked them as over due because of their appearance. Not that it makes a difference. Baby will come when he or she is damn good and ready. Hmmm. Ok ramble over.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Thx for all your responses, you ladies are wonderful!! I think I am going to wait another week, unless I feel like its OK. We are getting together this weekend, so maybe the right time will present itself. 

Buddy- you totally made me giggle, thx for that!! It stands for loves pink, but I DO love punk, even though I'm not really punk myself. I'm definitely a child of the 80's, so punk is cool. I also happen to LOVE steampunk, which isn't really the same,lol, but it made me think of it.


----------



## izzlesnizzle

mrs.humphreys said:


> I found out I was pregnant with my 2nd a few days after my hubby's grandad had died all his family took it great as they saw it as a sign his grandad would live on but his brother took it really bad and actually text me telling me how selfish & disrespectful I was!! Even though it wasn't even me who told any of them it was my hubby & I let the decision to tell them entirely his choice as it was his grandad, I think everyone's different, maybe just take it day by day, I'm sure you'll know when it is right to tell them, good luck x
> 
> Well this week is dragging :-( my scan still seems ages away :-( I thought it would've gone fast this week as I've been so busy but nope x

Wow that must have been upsetting. I found out I was pregnant two weeks after my dad died and I told my family straight away. I thought it would help their grief to have something to look forwards to. I think it has. I hope it has. 

This week is really dragging. I have my first consultant apt tomorrow and my scan on Monday. The wait has been unbearable at times. Not having had a scan yet I worry myself that what if theres nothing there. I wish it was this time next week and have had the scan.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Mummy to be x said:


> Luvspnk - I'm sorry to hear that terrible news, I agree with mrs definitly take each day at a time and see how things go.
> 
> Mrs - how long is it until your scan now?

It's the 30th!! It's not that far away but it seems to be taking so long :-(


----------



## sunshine85

Received my doppler yesterday. Got the hb!

I am 10+ weeks now. Almost out of this first tri, it really has taken a toll on me!


----------



## vickytoria88

So at present I'm due in December but had my 12 week scan 2 weeks ago and got put back 2 weeks so I have a second 12 week scan tomorrow. I think it's looking like a new year baby


----------



## SMandel22

Luvspnk31 said:


> Thx for all your responses, you ladies are wonderful!! I think I am going to wait another week, unless I feel like its OK. We are getting together this weekend, so maybe the right time will present itself.
> 
> Buddy- you totally made me giggle, thx for that!! It stands for loves pink, but I DO love punk, even though I'm not really punk myself. I'm definitely a child of the 80's, so punk is cool. I also happen to LOVE steampunk, which isn't really the same,lol, but it made me think of it.

I thought your name meant love spank. :haha:


----------



## lady1985

Hello all..

I need some advice here! Since 5 weeks I have had a gaggy sicky feeling that last all day and gets worse when i'm hungry.. the past 4 days I've been feeling good..

On my DS1 I didn't have morning sickness so i'm not sure if this is normal for me..

Should I contact the doctor???


----------



## mrs.humphreys

vickytoria88 said:


> So at present I'm due in December but had my 12 week scan 2 weeks ago and got put back 2 weeks so I have a second 12 week scan tomorrow. I think it's looking like a new year baby

Oooo good luck tomorrow xx & welcome to the jellybeans xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Luvspnk31 said:


> Thx for all your responses, you ladies are wonderful!! I think I am going to wait another week, unless I feel like its OK. We are getting together this weekend, so maybe the right time will present itself.
> 
> Buddy- you totally made me giggle, thx for that!! It stands for loves pink, but I DO love punk, even though I'm not really punk myself. I'm definitely a child of the 80's, so punk is cool. I also happen to LOVE steampunk, which isn't really the same,lol, but it made me think of it.




SMandel22 said:


> I thought your name meant love spank. :haha:

I must have a really dirty mind as I thought it was love spunk :blush:


----------



## DolceBella

itsnowmyturn said:


> I personally would wait a week or so but unfortunately life goes on, things just carry on regardless of what heartache an individual is going thru. It may help it may not, u won't no until u bite the bullet and tell him. Hopefully he will use it to focus on instead of the break up. Maybe tell one of ur other siblings first and ask their opinion because u two will know him a lot more than we do so could give u some better advice based on past facts.
> 
> Good luck xx

I agree with this. If you think a few people in the family would struggle, then perhaps you can start by running it past someone you trust. On the other hand, this is your life right now and there's nothing you can do to change it. Your family loves you and will embrace the news! Don't overthink it!



Pix said:


> I may have to pick up some of those pops for nausea. I think this heat is kicking my butt. Keep trying to walk during cheer practice which I'm fine. Then get in the ac and I get violently Ill.
> 
> Thanks summer heat...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> What a tough decision. I think I would wait to tell... I don't know. Honestly. That's a very hard decision. I hope it works out for you.
> 
> My NT scan is next Thursday. I'm really really really hoping they put me ahead a bit. I feel so big and pregnant already with this tiny little belly. Yesterday the stretching was aweful and of course I woke up like that. Baby is low too so I've no idea what that bump actually is! I keep calling it poop. Which totally makes people stop touching me. And I giggle. Anyway. With my other 2 they always backed my due dates up then when they were born the doctors marked them as over due because of their appearance. Not that it makes a difference. Baby will come when he or she is damn good and ready. Hmmm. Ok ramble over.

Haha...poop! :haha:



sunshine85 said:


> Received my doppler yesterday. Got the hb!
> 
> I am 10+ weeks now. Almost out of this first tri, it really has taken a toll on me!

Yay! It's so fun to hear our LOs!



vickytoria88 said:


> So at present I'm due in December but had my 12 week scan 2 weeks ago and got put back 2 weeks so I have a second 12 week scan tomorrow. I think it's looking like a new year baby

Welcome to the Jellybeans! Good luck tomorrow! Show pics!



lady1985 said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I need some advice here! Since 5 weeks I have had a gaggy sicky feeling that last all day and gets worse when i'm hungry.. the past 4 days I've been feeling good..
> 
> On my DS1 I didn't have morning sickness so i'm not sure if this is normal for me..
> 
> Should I contact the doctor???

Unfortunately, this sounds so very familiar, and normal! I would suggest not letting your stomach get empty, as having only acid in your stomach can make it worse. Try eating small frequent meals/healthy snacks. :hugs:


----------



## buddyIV

Luvspnk31 said:


> Thx for all your responses, you ladies are wonderful!! I think I am going to wait another week, unless I feel like its OK. We are getting together this weekend, so maybe the right time will present itself.
> 
> Buddy- you totally made me giggle, thx for that!! It stands for loves pink, but I DO love punk, even though I'm not really punk myself. I'm definitely a child of the 80's, so punk is cool. I also happen to LOVE steampunk, which isn't really the same,lol, but it made me think of it.

I'm sorry to hear about the situation there, it's so delicate, and the last thing you'd want to do is upset anyone. I say trust your instinct and wait till it feels right. If your brother will be ok with it, then you can always reassure your Mum with that fact if she feels like you announced too soon. It's a tough one that's for sure! You've always got us to talk about it with though :hugs:

Hahaha! I thought it was a shot in the dark, but I was always curious so had to ask! Punk is awesome though, and I love the aesthetic of steampunk (my PhD supervisor is really into it, so I know a wee bit about it...enough to recognise it at least!)

The rest of you are so dirty minded! :haha: I feel like a wee innocent for the first time in my adult life!


----------



## lady1985

The thing is not the sickness..it's the fact I now don't have it that is worrying me?!


----------



## DolceBella

Lady - when is your next appt or scan? Can you get any reassurance coming up?


----------



## buddyIV

lady1985 said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I need some advice here! Since 5 weeks I have had a gaggy sicky feeling that last all day and gets worse when i'm hungry.. the past 4 days I've been feeling good..
> 
> On my DS1 I didn't have morning sickness so i'm not sure if this is normal for me..
> 
> Should I contact the doctor???

Ditto what *Dolce Bella* said! Maybe you're one of the lucky one's who gets to escape all the nausea, but if you're at all nervous about it there's no harm in calling a midwife or GP. 

My nausea is about the same as it was with my DS, though arguably a little bit worse this time around...must remember to eat!


----------



## lady1985

I dunno, I just seems to have disappeared, doesn't look like a good sign :cry:

I will call my OB tomorrow.

My next scan isn't until 21st July.


----------



## DolceBella

Let us know what your OB says. Don't lose hope yet. Pg symptoms can be so varied. :hugs:


----------



## QuBe

Hello.

I've been lurking here for a while. Yup. Years...

So we're expecting our third. This gummy bear (Baby looked like a gummy bear on my ultrasound. Little arms, little legs, little torso, huuuuge head) is due January 4.


----------



## DolceBella

QuBe said:


> Hello.
> 
> I've been lurking here for a while. Yup. Years...
> 
> So we're expecting our third. This gummy bear (Baby looked like a gummy bear on my ultrasound. Little arms, little legs, little torso, huuuuge head) is due January 4.


Congrats on joining up to BnB, and on your third LO! Welcome to the Jellybeans!! I'm due the 1st, but my 2 girls were both born early. I'm guessing this little one will be here by Christmas. How about you?


----------



## QuBe

Thank you, DolceBella!

Both of our boys were actually born early as well. Our first was due Jan 6 and he was ready for the world December 8. I'm in the same boat you're in. I'm guessing this one will be a December baby as well. Not that I'm complaining if I'm right. I'm usually ready to see my feet by the time I can't see them. :haha: 

I would, however, like to not be in labor on Christmas. I want to eat.


----------



## Maisypie

Hey everyone, I haven't posted on here in a very long time. I have, however been checking in every day and reading what has been going on. I think I have been to nervous to jinx anything. So I have my scan today and it was great! There was a tiny baby, my original due date was Jan. 11 but has been moved up to Jan. 7. They said I am measuring 11 weeks 1 day..Super excited. Also love the other scans.
 



Attached Files:







photo-11.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely scan :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Maisypie said:


> Hey everyone, I haven't posted on here in a very long time. I have, however been checking in every day and reading what has been going on. I think I have been to nervous to jinx anything. So I have my scan today and it was great! There was a tiny baby, my original due date was Jan. 11 but has been moved up to Jan. 7. They said I am measuring 11 weeks 1 day..Super excited. Also love the other scans.


So excited for you!!! :)


----------



## Littleluce83

I had my dating scan yesterday and found out that my due date is January second. My baby is a honeymoon baby hehe! Now looking forward to the 20 week scan xxxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

lady1985 said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I need some advice here! Since 5 weeks I have had a gaggy sicky feeling that last all day and gets worse when i'm hungry.. the past 4 days I've been feeling good..
> 
> On my DS1 I didn't have morning sickness so i'm not sure if this is normal for me..
> 
> Should I contact the doctor???

My nausea went away for a few days the other week and I worried a little. It soon came back. 


Hope all you ladies are doing alright! 
I don't post a whole lot but I'm away for a week today so won't be online unless I can get wifi. Good luck to everyone who has their scan this week.

I am soooo tired. Hardly slept at all last night, and to make matters worse I dreamt I lost the baby. I think it's coming up to the date I lost baby last year and the fact it happened before I went away. Roll on 10th july for my scan to see baby kicking away, atleast some of my worries will disappear. It's funny, with Alex it didn't cross my mind once something bad could happen.
ahh not long to wait.

Have a good week ladies and I'll catch up once I'm back xx


----------



## DolceBella

Maisypie said:


> Hey everyone, I haven't posted on here in a very long time. I have, however been checking in every day and reading what has been going on. I think I have been to nervous to jinx anything. So I have my scan today and it was great! There was a tiny baby, my original due date was Jan. 11 but has been moved up to Jan. 7. They said I am measuring 11 weeks 1 day..Super excited. Also love the other scans.

Great scan pic!! Congrats!



Littleluce83 said:


> I had my dating scan yesterday and found out that my due date is January second. My baby is a honeymoon baby hehe! Now looking forward to the 20 week scan xxxx

Congrats on you honeymoon baby! Welcome to the Jellybeans!

Welsh - I'm sorry to hear about your dream. It must bring back so many emotions during the anniversary of your loss. :hugs: Have a great trip!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm crampy today and have lower backache. I hope it's nothing to worry about :(


----------



## SMandel22

lady1985 said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I need some advice here! Since 5 weeks I have had a gaggy sicky feeling that last all day and gets worse when i'm hungry.. the past 4 days I've been feeling good..
> 
> On my DS1 I didn't have morning sickness so i'm not sure if this is normal for me..
> 
> Should I contact the doctor???

Even though it's easier said than done, try not to stress. My MS came on full force week 6 and stayed until week 9. After that, it just disappeared. I thought I was out. Went for my 12 week scan on Wednesday and baby is doing great! Enjoy the lack of feeling like garbage. It will most likely come back here or there and then you'll be wishing it would go away again. :dohh:

And now I'm getting back pain. Not so much lower, more mid back. So of course that freaks me out, lol. But your symptoms are most likely going to change. Try just to roll with it. :thumbup:


----------



## SMandel22

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm crampy today and have lower backache. I hope it's nothing to worry about :(

As long as the cramps aren't painful and there's no blood, I'm sure you're just fine. I get the occasional cramp and currently have back pain. :)


----------



## messica

12 week ultrasound today at 1! I'm easily finding both hb's on my sonoline so I have zero worries, just can't wait to see how much they've grown :happydance:

Took our announcement picture this morning, can't wait to share it this afternoon!

(We are big into the outdoors/hunting.....can you tell lol)

https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/IMG_4225_zps41567a1d.jpg


----------



## SMandel22

messica said:


> 12 week ultrasound today at 1! I'm easily finding both hb's on my sonoline so I have zero worries, just can't wait to see how much they've grown :happydance:
> 
> Took our announcement picture this morning, can't wait to share it this afternoon!
> 
> (We are big into the outdoors/hunting.....can you tell lol)
> 
> https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/IMG_4225_zps41567a1d.jpg


I love it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## messica

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm crampy today and have lower backache. I hope it's nothing to worry about :(


I've been crampy with nasty lower backache throughout. OB has said from the get go that as long as it's "tolerable" (as in not tipping over in agony from the pain) and not accompanied by fever or bleeding then odds are it's completely normal. She's actually said it's a good thing as it usually signifies good all around growth :thumbup:


----------



## messica

lady1985 said:


> I dunno, I just seems to have disappeared, doesn't look like a good sign :cry:
> 
> I will call my OB tomorrow.
> 
> My next scan isn't until 21st July.


I wouldn't worry. All symptoms come and go and frankly, that's an awesome one to kick to the curb!

Definitely call if you're worried but it's totally normal!


----------



## lady1985

Thanks for the support ladies! I was feeling a little sickly today but nothing close to the gagging sensation I had, but maybe I was just looking for it :dohh:

I called my ob and got no answer several times, he's so busy all the time :wacko:

Ohh I hate all this worrying I just wish I could use my dopper, but I'm not picking up anything :nope: Do you think it's too early?


----------



## messica

lady1985 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies! I was feeling a little sickly today but nothing close to the gagging sensation I had, but maybe I was just looking for it :dohh:
> 
> I called my ob and got no answer several times, he's so busy all the time :wacko:
> 
> Ohh I hate all this worrying I just wish I could use my dopper, but I'm not picking up anything :nope: Do you think it's too early?


There are loads of reasons you wouldn't pick it up at just 8 weeks.....still too low, still to early, placenta growth placement etc. I wouldn't at all worry about not finding it that soon. It's great if you can, but means nothing if you can't and haven't yet. 


Does your OB have any kind of nurseline you can ask as a go between? Mine has something called womens case managers that will answer my immediate questions that can't wait until doc calls me back. Or get in touch with doc for me to have her get back to me sooner rather than later if it's something they don't feel qualified to answer/address.


----------



## lady1985

OMG!!! I just heard the HB load and clear on the Doppler :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Yay!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## buddyIV

:happydance: Aw, lovely! Starting to wish I had a doppler too... anyone fancy popping round to mine so I can borrow theirs? :haha:


----------



## lady1985

I couldn't live without my Doppler my preg with DS1 gave me no symptoms at all it was the only way to keep sane that's for sure!


----------



## DolceBella

lady1985 said:


> OMG!!! I just heard the HB load and clear on the Doppler :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

That's so great!! Congrats! Kudos for finding it so early!


----------



## cheezytrish

messica said:


> 12 week ultrasound today at 1! I'm easily finding both hb's on my sonoline so i have zero worries, just can't wait to see how much they've grown :happydance:
> 
> Took our announcement picture this morning, can't wait to share it this afternoon!
> 
> (we are big into the outdoors/hunting.....can you tell lol)
> 
> https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa162/chevyjewel/img_4225_zps41567a1d.jpg

cute!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay my ticker says 11weeks!! Not much longer until I'm out of the dreaded 1st tri x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can't wait for 2nd Tri either! 
10 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Happy 10 weeks bb xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

My lower back has been really sore since yesterday. Not sure if it's just things stretching around or whether I've tweaked it lifting J in and out of his cot? Probably tweaked it.

I'm 10 weeks today (ignore ticker, it's wrong) which means I'm officially 25% through :)
At 50% through, we find out the sex :) Love all these little milestones.


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations on changing weeks everyone! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

It's strange actually seeing a proper size instead of something tiny, yesterday it was the size of a prune today the size of a lime!! It's quite strange x


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies.. sorry i haven't posted in a while. 

congratulations to all the ladies who have had more scans. Gorgeous photos <3 

sorry to those who are worried about loss of symptoms.. i am also starting to feel a lot less nausea which doesnt worry me its quite nice to be able to eat without worrying about throwing it back up or having to dry heave all the time. hehe hayfever is enough to contend with just now. 

I got my letter throught for my consultant appointment :D its on the 26th .. I really hope they are nice. I will be 10+6 (roughly) when i see him and then it will be just over a week before i get my "dating" scan and find out my proper due date :D :dance: Im excited but nervous at the same time.. i always get edgy near scan time just incase. 

I hope your all doing ok ladies and enjoying the nice weather we are having xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Do you think your dates would change?


----------



## sethsmummy

It could by a few days.. going by my charting i would be 9+4 today.. but the emergency scan dated me 4 days ahead so 10+1. So depending on how baby has grown it could go either way.


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> hey ladies.. sorry i haven't posted in a while.
> 
> congratulations to all the ladies who have had more scans. Gorgeous photos <3
> 
> sorry to those who are worried about loss of symptoms.. i am also starting to feel a lot less nausea which doesnt worry me its quite nice to be able to eat without worrying about throwing it back up or having to dry heave all the time. hehe hayfever is enough to contend with just now.
> 
> I got my letter throught for my consultant appointment :D its on the 26th .. I really hope they are nice. I will be 10+6 (roughly) when i see him and then it will be just over a week before i get my "dating" scan and find out my proper due date :D :dance: Im excited but nervous at the same time.. i always get edgy near scan time just incase.
> 
> I hope your all doing ok ladies and enjoying the nice weather we are having xxx

Glad you're seeing the back of the nausea! I feel exactly the same about the scans (especially after having some bad ones). We've got another one on the 30th and I'm already getting nervous about it! I was a wreck before the last one, and will no doubt be the same next time. Can't wait till I can relax a bit!

Congrats to all the ladies moving towards the end of 1st tri :flower: I feel so far behind everyone...hurry up 2nd tri!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have my dating scan on the 30th too :)

When does 2nd Tri start? Is it 12 weeks?


----------



## messica

I was just told by doc yesterday that it's at the end of week 12, so first day of 13 starts second tri....but I've also heard others consider first day of 14 second tri. I think it depends on where you're at and how your doc considers the lengths.


----------



## Luvspnk31

So, hoping this isn't telling if things to come, but this is what my 3 yr old did with the scissors this afternoon. We haven't even told our kids yet!! I think they just know when something's up, lol!!

On a brighter note, I've actually had energy the last couple of days! Which between my hypothyroidism and the pg has pretty much been nonexistent. Now, if the house would only stay clean for the next 7 months, lol!!!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DolceBella

Oh no! Your pretty pictures! Boo:nope:


----------



## Seholme

Hi ladies! Had a lot to catch up on in here I've been having the worst 2 weeks.. Had a nasty stomach bug and now I have a horrible sinus infection. I can't win! But on the plus side my nausea seems to have gone away for the most part. Hope everything's good! I have my scan on Tuesday I'm so excited and nervous I hope there's a baby still in there moving around! Hope you all are feeling well !


----------



## sethsmummy

buddyIV said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies.. sorry i haven't posted in a while.
> 
> congratulations to all the ladies who have had more scans. Gorgeous photos <3
> 
> sorry to those who are worried about loss of symptoms.. i am also starting to feel a lot less nausea which doesnt worry me its quite nice to be able to eat without worrying about throwing it back up or having to dry heave all the time. hehe hayfever is enough to contend with just now.
> 
> I got my letter throught for my consultant appointment :D its on the 26th .. I really hope they are nice. I will be 10+6 (roughly) when i see him and then it will be just over a week before i get my "dating" scan and find out my proper due date :D :dance: Im excited but nervous at the same time.. i always get edgy near scan time just incase.
> 
> I hope your all doing ok ladies and enjoying the nice weather we are having xxx
> 
> Glad you're seeing the back of the nausea! I feel exactly the same about the scans (especially after having some bad ones). We've got another one on the 30th and I'm already getting nervous about it! I was a wreck before the last one, and will no doubt be the same next time. Can't wait till I can relax a bit!/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks hun :) I've never had a bad one but I am always scared of that exact thing happening. good luck on the 30th!
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I have my dating scan on the 30th too :)
> 
> When does 2nd Tri start? Is it 12 weeks?Click to expand...
> 
> second tri is from 13 weeks, and then third tri is from 27 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> So, hoping this isn't telling if things to come, but this is what my 3 yr old did with the scissors this afternoon. We haven't even told our kids yet!! I think they just know when something's up, lol!!
> 
> On a brighter note, I've actually had energy the last couple of days! Which between my hypothyroidism and the pg has pretty much been nonexistent. Now, if the house would only stay clean for the next 7 months, lol!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> oh my gosh your poor photos! :( I hope you can tape them back together without it showing too much hun. Im glad your feeling better.. hopefully everyone is going to be the same soon with us all reaching the 12 week mark soon.
> 
> 
> Seholme sorry to hear you've been ill hun. Good luck for your scan hun! xxClick to expand...


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies
:-( I've been up all night with what feels like toothache but I'm not sure if it is that or wether it's sinus pain :-( my hayfevers really been playing up so it could be my sinus' but I'm going to get in my dentist tomorrow to get it checked out, it's easier for me to get in there as I used to work there so the dentist will see me & the kids at the drop of a hat which is good plus trying to get into my doctors is a nightmare esp on a Monday.
Really hoping the busy week I've got this week flies by so Monday comes fast dating scan day woohoo I'm really excited!! I think even though I've already had 2 scans it'll feel more real, my last scan was sooooo long ago, I hate the fact they make you wait until 12 weeks for a dating scan x


----------



## DolceBella

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies
> :-( I've been up all night with what feels like toothache but I'm not sure if it is that or wether it's sinus pain :-( my hayfevers really been playing up so it could be my sinus' but I'm going to get in my dentist tomorrow to get it checked out, it's easier for me to get in there as I used to work there so the dentist will see me & the kids at the drop of a hat which is good plus trying to get into my doctors is a nightmare esp on a Monday.
> Really hoping the busy week I've got this week flies by so Monday comes fast dating scan day woohoo I'm really excited!! I think even though I've already had 2 scans it'll feel more real, my last scan was sooooo long ago, I hate the fact they make you wait until 12 weeks for a dating scan x

That sounds miserable! I hope they can see you soon. :hugs:


----------



## SCgirl

Hey ladies- sorry I've been gone for a while. I've been out at an overnight camp for kids with no internet access for the last week. I've caught up on a few of the pages, but not quite all.

I was worried all through the week. I got body checked a few times during games, ran around in 90 degree heat, got lightly kicked in the stomach in the pool a few times, and was so tired overall. (Also had a bit more caffeine than I normally do, because I wouldn't have made it otherwise- but never more than 2 cups a day of tea/soda.)

So- as soon as I got home yesterday, I went for my doppler- and dh and I were able to hear the heartbeat in the 160s. So, fingers crossed all is still well.

I did sleep around 13 hours last night- guess my body was crazy exhausted.

Hope all of you are doing well. I'm battling allergy/sinus issues from staying in dirty cabins full of dust, grass, and dirt for a week. I'm also still experiencing exhaustion, nausea, and kinda frequent cramps... sigh.

Counting down until 7/7/14, when we're scheduled to have our NT scan (assuming insurance goes through!)... just over 2 weeks to go.

Also, talking about first trimester dates- I've always heard 13w3d.


----------



## buddyIV

Sorry to everyone suffering with sinus issues; they are so horrid! Hope you all get better asap.

Regarding end of 1st tri, I've heard it was 13+3 (as technically that is a third of 40), but I think some places round it down to 13, and others round up to 14.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yay I've downloaded an app on my phone to pick up baby's heartbeat, it's obviously not as good as a Doppler but thought it'd do me while I was trying to convince hubby to let me have 1, anyway after a bit of searching it found baby's heartbeat!! Between 158-162 beats!! Couldn't believe it, I didn't think it would this early as it recommends to use from 3rd tri for the best results I'm happy now xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow that's brilliant!

What pregnancy apps is everyone using?


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I've got the bounty pregnancy app I'm not sure what the heartbeat 1s called x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ooo an app on ur phone for heartbeat?? Very interested in this will be searching later


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi everyone!! I've been pretty busy this past week, preparing for the convention we attended this weekend, so I haven't posted much.

Messica-love your pregnancy announcement! How did everyone react to it?

It sounds like a lot of you are getting relief from the nausea. I really really hope I'm next for that. I'm 11 weeks today and I thought it would be better by now. Thursday I had a really bad day. I was gagging constantly and threw up twice...once in the morning and once in the car...all over myself:-/ Thankfully the convention went well, didn't throw up at all and had minimal nausea as long as I kept gum in my mouth constantly and ate frequent snacks. I still seem to be having my normal morning and evening routine though...I either have an attack of dry heaves or throw up before breakfast and supper. I hope I'm not one of those ladies that has MS for the entire pregnancy:(:( I will pray that things will improve in the next week or two. I'm starting to get used to it in some ways, but hoping for a surge of energy and less nausea so I can get motivated to start preparing for baby!!


----------



## SCgirl

I've started to feel sick again today- worst I've felt in a few weeks- possibly this whole time :(

Starting this afternoon, dull (but very uncomfortable) lower back pains are added into the mix. According to google (yeah, yeah) it's pretty normal from the growing. No blood or anything, and heard the heartbeat again today, so I'm assuming it really is normal.

But this stinks. And nothing is helping. :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

My sickness was pretty bad yesterday too. 

I throw up every single morning numerous times then as soon as I've had something to eat I refuse to be sick again. I'm then nauseous on and off throughout the day.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is stretchy CM at 10 weeks pregnant normal? I've had quite a bit today so freaking out a little!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

brunettebimbo said:


> Is stretchy CM at 10 weeks pregnant normal? I've had quite a bit today so freaking out a little!

I've had it pretty much every day for 4 weeks :flower:


----------



## wifey2013

Hi Ladies,

has anyone does their test for Down Syndrome yet? If so, which test did you do (what was involved) and how did it go? I'm going for mine on Friday and I'm curious as to what will take place. I chose to do it privately and am having bloods drawn and an ultrasound to measure bone structure (I think?).


----------



## sethsmummy

wifey2013 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> has anyone does their test for Down Syndrome yet? If so, which test did you do (what was involved) and how did it go? I'm going for mine on Friday and I'm curious as to what will take place. I chose to do it privately and am having bloods drawn and an ultrasound to measure bone structure (I think?).

they take bloods ftrom your arm and the scan they measure the space at the back of babies neck... then they put it all together and tell you whether you are high or low risk. i get mine on the 8th july xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:cake: really want some chocolate cake right now :cake:

i found the apps but i doubt i could use them being so big. 

sorry to all those still feeling crap... iv joined you again :sick: we had indian on sat night... it made me really ill yesterday and today still got diorrhea and bad stomach cramps :( thankfully no vomitting today


----------



## messica

mrsstrezy - everyone LOVED it and were very surprised!!! We also put together a video explaining what we went through to get here. It wasn't super in depth but it touched our family and friends hearts and gave them some idea of just how hard we worked to bring our babies this far. Surprisingly a handful have come to us privately and shared their own journeys with us asking for advice. I'm glad it's opened a window so they no longer have to feel so alone :thumbup:

wifey - we are having a very in depth ultrasound on July 3rd that won't be NT (google nuchal translucency) specified but will look for any abnormalities that would have been detected during that scan. We opted out of the bloods as they aren't nearly as accurate with twins (even though they're hardly accurate even with a singleton). Keep in mind whether you do one or both that neither offer definitive diagnosis, they can only (kind of) assess odds. So even if you end up with results you think are bad, everything might still be totally fine!


----------



## DolceBella

I had my nuchal today. I drew blood a bit ago, so that the results would be back. And the measure the fold of the baby's neck. That, combined with your age, generates a risk assessment.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is anyone else not having the tests done? We've decided against them.


----------



## wifey2013

Thanks ladies. I just want Friday to come quickly!


----------



## lady1985

They don't do those tests here I guess because you have no choice here about keeping the baby, so either way you will have it. But I get my my doc to check the neck...

Well I've never heard of a mobile-Doppler-app. I would be scared to use it as mobile give of radiation (so I've heard)

I find the HB every time now it just above my pubic bone and so clear. I think maybe the plancenta won't be on the front this time, with DS1 it was so I didn't feel him kick until late in the pregnancy!


----------



## DolceBella

Even if the test came back high risk, we wouldn't change anything. It's done more for awareness and preparation. And it's pretty routine where I am. It's just expected you'll do it. On the plus side, I get fun pics!


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's a really good scan picture :)

I have a scan on the 30th but it's my dating scan :)


----------



## SCgirl

We think we're getting it done- but won't change anything for us.

It's up to us to get info from insurance to see if they'll cover it. So- we contacted them. They sent back info. Of course, I don't understand any of it- what they sent back seemed to just tell us what the scan is for, and had nothing definite on it. All I wanted was a "yes" or "no"- not a 16 page document. So.... I guess I'll be speaking with the billing dept- hopefully they'll understand insurance language!

If they don't cover it, we won't be getting a scan in 2 weeks. We may book a private one if that's the case...


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is why I love the UK. 
I really feel for you girls who have to pay for everything! How does labour work? Do you have to pay loads?


----------



## ab75

brunettebimbo said:


> Is anyone else not having the tests done? We've decided against them.

I don't get them done. I did say this time they can check the neck at scan, but only because of my age. It won't make a difference to us but would be nice to be prepared but I won't get amniocentesis done. Anything that carries a slight risk of mc is a big no no for me. I don't get flu jabs or anything, I don't think they know enough about them(just my personal choice, not looking for criticism).


----------



## SCgirl

because of the plan we have (which we have to pay for), insurance covers 80% of the cost and we get stuck with the other 20%. For just basic doc visit with the ob's office and for them to do the delivery (doesn't include hospital stay, meds, anesthesia, etc.) we have to pay ~$700 out of pocket. I'm scared to see what the hospital bill will be for me and baby! It also doesn't cover some of the blood tests they're running on me (been avg ~200), shots, prob the 2 ultrasounds they've done on me so far....


----------



## brunettebimbo

ab75 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else not having the tests done? We've decided against them.
> 
> I don't get them done. I did say this time they can check the neck at scan, but only because of my age. It won't make a difference to us but would be nice to be prepared but I won't get amniocentesis done. Anything that carries a slight risk of mc is a big no no for me. I don't get flu jabs or anything, I don't think they know enough about them(just my personal choice, not looking for criticism).Click to expand...

That's exactly how I am. I had no vaccinations or tests done with Tristan either. 
I am going to look into the Whooping Cough one this time though because it's really dangerous for newborns. 

@SC that is terrifying! That is a lot of money even with insurance! Thank goodness for the NHS.


----------



## ab75

Yeah I am considering whooping cough but still unsure xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

brunettebimbo said:


> This is why I love the UK.
> I really feel for you girls who have to pay for everything! How does labour work? Do you have to pay loads?

I'm not sure where scgirl is located, but I'm in the US and I could get the testing, ins would pay for it, but we have chosen not to. The downs test isn't 100% without an amnio and I won't have one of those. I figure why worry? It wouldn't change anything.


----------



## DolceBella

It really depends on your insurance plan, and what your employer pays into. I don't have to pay a dime for maternity care or delivery.


----------



## Izzie74

Nausea with a vengeance today. Made dinner, sat down, then gave it all to OH, minus some spoonfuls of rice! Had to hit the biscuit tin and ice lolly instead. Can't wait for the nausea to settle down!

How do other people stem the nausea?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm struggling with it too. I find eating little and often helps and then using a tongue scraper afterwards. The taste in my mouth makes nausea worse.


----------



## twinkletoes14

Talking of the NHS, I just had my maternity exemption certificate through and they spelt my name wrong! Have emailed them so hopefully they'll send me a new one. It's not even a hard name to spell! ;)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm not getting any of the tests done, I didn't with my other 3 either, no matter what the results came back it wouldn't change anything so I didn't see there being any point, I am having the jabs though, my niece caught whooping cough when she was just 2wks old & nearly died with it so I'm not risking it & I have the flu jab every year anyway as I had fly a few years ago which led to pheaumonia not nice xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

& the heart rate app is safe, you have to turn it to airplane mode before you use it so there's no risk to baby x


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm struggling with it too. I find eating little and often helps and then using a tongue scraper afterwards. The taste in my mouth makes nausea worse.

I didn't have my usual porridge for breakfast. That seems to help through the day, so going back to it tomorrow! I had a bad taste with first pregnancy. Drank so much lemon squash I ended up with ulcers. Doesn't seem a problem with taste this time, but may be too early still.


----------



## Dawnyybus

mrs.humphreys said:


> Yay I've downloaded an app on my phone to pick up baby's heartbeat, it's obviously not as good as a Doppler but thought it'd do me while I was trying to convince hubby to let me have 1, anyway after a bit of searching it found baby's heartbeat!! Between 158-162 beats!! Couldn't believe it, I didn't think it would this early as it recommends to use from 3rd tri for the best results I'm happy now xx

What is this app please?? My boyfriend won't let me buy a Doppler but if I could have this it would be awesome. Xxxx



brunettebimbo said:


> Is anyone else not having the tests done? We've decided against them.

We are having them done, not that it changes anything. I just want to be able to buy more special things and do my research. Xxxxx



brunettebimbo said:


> That's a really good scan picture :)
> 
> I have a scan on the 30th but it's my dating scan :)

Same as me. I'm so excited it's taking ages. My midwife comes to the house tomorrow. Panicking about it being super tidy while we are decorating =\ lol xxxx



twinkletoes14 said:


> Talking of the NHS, I just had my maternity exemption certificate through and they spelt my name wrong! Have emailed them so hopefully they'll send me a new one. It's not even a hard name to spell! ;)

I don't have any information about that yet. How do I apply for one??

Hope everyone is okiee today. 

Can't decide how we will announce on Facebook yet there are so many options xxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mention it to your midwife tomorrow. She should give you a form. I got mine at my booking in appointment.


----------



## mrsstrezy

brunettebimbo said:


> Is anyone else not having the tests done? We've decided against them.

We have chosen to not get the tests done. A positive result wouldn't change anything for us, besides make us worry. I also hear about how it can be common to have false positives with the Down Syndrome test. I just want to enjoy my pregnancy and then deal with things as they come if there ends up being problems later. 



brunettebimbo said:


> This is why I love the UK.
> I really feel for you girls who have to pay for everything! How does labour work? Do you have to pay loads?

My husband and I will be paying out the nose. We have a high deductible plan, which means we have to pay $3000 out of pocket first before insurance will cover anything at all. We choose this plan because the monthly premiums are low, I think we pay only $100 per month for it. For the low deductible plan, we would have to pay between $600 and $700 per month, PLUS we would still be paying at least $1200 for the delivery. I think that's outrageous. We'd rather just pay for the services rendered as they come. I've already paid $800 in bills, as we are charged for any bloodwork and ultrasounds immediately. I shouldn't have to worry about another bill again for awhile though. I believe we'll probably end up shelling out over $6000 when this is all said and done. We have been preparing for this and had some money saved up. 



Izzie74 said:


> Nausea with a vengeance today. Made dinner, sat down, then gave it all to OH, minus some spoonfuls of rice! Had to hit the biscuit tin and ice lolly instead. Can't wait for the nausea to settle down!
> 
> How do other people stem the nausea?

What's been really helping me is chewing gum constantly. I feel somewhat guilty about it though, since gum has artificial sweeteners in it and I know that's not necessarily good. Before getting pregnant, I was 100% artificial sweetener free. Right now it's what helps the most though, so I'm trying not to worry about it. Just trying to survive so I'm not gagging all day long. I've been eating every 1-2 hours too, but sometimes that doesn't even help.


----------



## lady1985

We don't have to pay here either, well I pay 100 euro's a month out of my wage every month for national security (NI) so I guess I do pay in a way.

My sickness came back yesterday it took a 4 day break, got me super worried then returned! I can't stop eating too, this pregnancy is completely different!

I'm starting to put ds1 next to me now not on my lap as I get this sort of pressing pressure pain above my pubic bone, I think my uterus is already moving up...i'm dreading to be too big for cuddles with my little one. On that note I'm always so afraid when lifting and carrying Ds1 all the time, but so far so good!


----------



## lady1985

I'm with you on the gum thing, I wish I could have it but I can't find any that are not sugar free..I don't like the effects aspartame can do on a fetus so I won't risk it.


----------



## buddyIV

DolceBella said:


> Even if the test came back high risk, we wouldn't change anything. It's done more for awareness and preparation. And it's pretty routine where I am. It's just expected you'll do it. On the plus side, I get fun pics!
> 
> View attachment 777783

Amazing photo! It's so clear :happydance: 



Izzie74 said:


> Nausea with a vengeance today. Made dinner, sat down, then gave it all to OH, minus some spoonfuls of rice! Had to hit the biscuit tin and ice lolly instead. Can't wait for the nausea to settle down!
> 
> How do other people stem the nausea?

I'm with you on the nausea; I felt pretty rotten today and had to do a stealth retch when I was dropping DS off at nursery! For me it's smells that set it off, and having an empty stomach. I need to eat more regularly but I forget to eat until the yucky feeling creeps back...urgh! I have zero advice, but just wanted to sympathise :hugs:



lady1985 said:


> We don't have to pay here either, well I pay 100 euro's a month out of my wage every month for national security (NI) so I guess I do pay in a way.
> 
> My sickness came back yesterday it took a 4 day break, got me super worried then returned! I can't stop eating too, this pregnancy is completely different!
> 
> I'm starting to put ds1 next to me now not on my lap as I get this sort of pressing pressure pain above my pubic bone, I think my uterus is already moving up...i'm dreading to be too big for cuddles with my little one. On that note I'm always so afraid when lifting and carrying Ds1 all the time, but so far so good!

I worry about the lifting and carrying too, and feel so, so bad when I say no to carrying DS, but I don't want to strain anything at the same time. It's extra hard right now as we've not told him yet. I think it'll be a lot easier once he knows why Mummy can't do some stuff. I think he reckons I'm just getting lazy!


----------



## Pix

I chose to have the scan done this time. Which will be Thursday. No it doesn't change anything. This is my baby and I am already absolutely in love with him or her. However I chose to get it done because I'm now 31. Have had 1 miscarriage and 3 chemicals. After that it kinda jades you a little. I want to be prepared just in case. While it won't change anything I want to be mentally prepped and not shocked. Plus I get another scan and that is never bad in my book. 

We have a high deductible plan as well. Which means we also have to pay out $3,000 but then when we hit $6000 we also get a check back for that $3,000. No it makes no sense. With all the hospital procedures and the miscarriage last year that $3000 sure came in handy. Another new policy is that the hospital we are at I have to pay a percentage of it by 28 weeks. Which is $4190 according to them. So from there my mind gave up calculations. It's a mess and thankfully my mother in law in an insurance adjuster.


----------



## Lauralily

I'm no longer a January jellybean! Been put forward so now due 31st Dec!!


----------



## floatingbaby

I won't be getting the downs screening tests down. I have read about high false positives AND false negatives, so for me the anxiety would not be worth it. At 22 weeks with DD they told me she had a white marker on her brain and didn't know what it was and wanted to rescan and see it again - it was very stressful and I ended up saying no to anymore scans as they would not be able to determine what it was or give any answers! And so far so good with my little love <3

In BC we pay monthly into the health care system, on a sliding scale depending on income OR we have benefits through work and co-pay with the employer. The result is that I pay no money upfront for any services. It's great. I can't imagine having to fork up hundreds or thousands of dollars to give birth! Pregnancy and child birth can already be a time of less income with appointments and sickness, etc. 

I feel like it's safe to say morning sickness is SLOWLY creeping away. I still puked twice today. Water the first time and bile the second. Gross. For me it's worst when my stomach is empty - so mornings (aka 4am) and then if I don't eat every other hour or so.
I'm having a really hard time with what to eat. Anything I cook I can't eat. So I've been eating lots of fruit. But I've had so much bread and crackers I no longer want any. I wish I had someone to cook for me! then I would probably be able to eat more! Today my mum sent food over to me on a float plane! She loves me <3
And it's almost time for my second dinner :haha: I find I can only eat small amounts.

Last night some friends came over with Indian food - which I normally love, and I couldn't stomach any :( soooo ready to be feeling better and eating and drinking again!


----------



## lady1985

BuddyIV - At least you will be able to make DS1 understand my DS1 is still only 8 months, I know I must be crazy having another so soon. I really thought I wouldn't have another after taking so long to conceive DS1 tbh! 

It seems so expensive for those in America, it's true it's costly enough to have a baby without the medical bills to worry about!

Floatingbaby - Errrrr float boat?? What happened to good old meals on wheels?? :hehe:


----------



## wildchic

Hi ladies:) was long last on bnb! I went for the downs blood test today, its kinda a must here where I am. I don't mind either way, I'll be happy(am so inlove already). Only get results next friday when I go for my scan. Here in South Africa, dh pays monthly on medical aid(insurance) for me, him & dd. I don't have to pay anything when I deliver these 2 munchkins, so that takes some stress away. Hope all you ladies are doing ok and that those who are still experiencing nausea, get some relief from it soon! Mine is slowly going away, but if I think of something gross or I smell something weird, it just comes back:(


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies,

Well what a day so far woke up this morning feeling rather lousy with pains in my stomach & lower back but thought oh it'll be fine got the kids ready for school & my eldest ready for his overnight trip with school & got on my way, on the school run I felt awful so I phoned my midwife who told me to make an emergency appt at the drs, went to see me doctor who is absolutely lovely she checked my urine & sent it off & had my bloods done while I was waiting to get my bloods done she phoned the hospital & to give me & her some reasurance she's booked me in for a scan tomorrow!! She is fab, she's positive everything is fine with me & baby & thinks the pains are just stretching pains but to put both our minds at ease she wants me to have it before Monday I love my doctor!!! So I'm hoping as I'm only going to the early scan place tomorrow just for a reasurance scan I'll still get my dating scan Monday too, well fingers crossed as my hubby's working away this week so he won't be able to come tomorrow & he's already booked Monday off xx


----------



## ab75

I hope everything is ok mrs. Sounds like you have a lovely doc and mw xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Thank you xx 
She is fab! I honestly thought it was a water infection with feeling so rubbish, it's how I felt when I had 1 a few weeks ago I'm
Still feeling some flutters too which does put my mind at ease abit (hopefully) & when she's examined my stomach today she said everything feels fine & where it should be for 12-13 weeks!! So maybe I am a little further but who knows hopefully I'll get abit more of an idea tomorrow xx


----------



## amberliam

Ive added you Tara so I can join the fb group? Is it a secret group btw?


----------



## Seholme

Ahh I'm so nervous!! I have my dating ultrasound in 1 hour and I'm so anxious they aren't going to find a heartbeat since most if my symptoms stopped at 7 weeks. I want to tell my dd today so fingers crossed everything is fine!


----------



## ab75

Good luck, I'm sure it'll be fine xx


----------



## DolceBella

Have a great scan today!!


----------



## sethsmummy

amberliam said:


> Ive added you Tara so I can join the fb group? Is it a secret group btw?

added hun and yes its secret :D 

good luck Selhome

good luck at your scan mrs.. i hope everything is ok :hugs: x


----------



## Seholme

Thank you ladies for all your well wishes! Everything looked great I was nervous for nothing!! She said I was measuring a few days ahead but to keep my due date as the same. She said the heart rate looked great and I could see it flickering on the screen but she didn't give me a number. I'm so relieved !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DolceBella

Great pic! Congrats!


----------



## buddyIV

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well what a day so far woke up this morning feeling rather lousy with pains in my stomach & lower back but thought oh it'll be fine got the kids ready for school & my eldest ready for his overnight trip with school & got on my way, on the school run I felt awful so I phoned my midwife who told me to make an emergency appt at the drs, went to see me doctor who is absolutely lovely she checked my urine & sent it off & had my bloods done while I was waiting to get my bloods done she phoned the hospital & to give me & her some reasurance she's booked me in for a scan tomorrow!! She is fab, she's positive everything is fine with me & baby & thinks the pains are just stretching pains but to put both our minds at ease she wants me to have it before Monday I love my doctor!!! So I'm hoping as I'm only going to the early scan place tomorrow just for a reasurance scan I'll still get my dating scan Monday too, well fingers crossed as my hubby's working away this week so he won't be able to come tomorrow & he's already booked Monday off xx

That's so great that the Dr was so thorough; good luck with the scan tomorrow! You'll still get your dating scan I think. I'm booked in for another reassurance scan on the 30th, and will still have my dating scan next month :thumbup:



Seholme said:


> Thank you ladies for all your well wishes! Everything looked great I was nervous for nothing!! She said I was measuring a few days ahead but to keep my due date as the same. She said the heart rate looked great and I could see it flickering on the screen but she didn't give me a number. I'm so relieved !

Lovely scan, congrats!

I had my booking in appointment today. For some reason though I started feeling really anxious during it. It's hard to explain, but I think its that having been through 3 losses (2 mc and 1 molar pregnancy), I've found it difficult to really let go and believe that this is happening. I realised how scared I am! I already love this baby so much, y'know? I don't know...could use some hugs ladies! x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hugs to u buddy. 

Im going away to egypt on Sunday, does anyone have any advice for me? Iv never been abroad pregnant (first pregnancy) so it's all new to me. I no obvious stuff like watching that the food is piping hot and don't drink their water or eat anything washed in their water but other than that I feel like I need a holiday guide to sit next to me and tell me what I should and shouldn't do lol. I have my first scan on the day I get back so at least it will be the perfect end to the holiday.


----------



## Izzie74

:hugs: buddy


----------



## twinkletoes14

Dawnyybus said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Yay I've downloaded an app on my phone to pick up baby's heartbeat, it's obviously not as good as a Doppler but thought it'd do me while I was trying to convince hubby to let me have 1, anyway after a bit of searching it found baby's heartbeat!! Between 158-162 beats!! Couldn't believe it, I didn't think it would this early as it recommends to use from 3rd tri for the best results I'm happy now xx
> 
> What is this app please?? My boyfriend won't let me buy a Doppler but if I could have this it would be awesome. Xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else not having the tests done? We've decided against them.Click to expand...
> 
> We are having them done, not that it changes anything. I just want to be able to buy more special things and do my research. Xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> That's a really good scan picture :)
> 
> I have a scan on the 30th but it's my dating scan :)Click to expand...
> 
> Same as me. I'm so excited it's taking ages. My midwife comes to the house tomorrow. Panicking about it being super tidy while we are decorating =\ lol xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoes14 said:
> 
> 
> Talking of the NHS, I just had my maternity exemption certificate through and they spelt my name wrong! Have emailed them so hopefully they'll send me a new one. It's not even a hard name to spell! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any information about that yet. How do I apply for one??
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee today.
> 
> Can't decide how we will announce on Facebook yet there are so many options xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi Dawnyybus, 

My midwife gave me the form to fill out for it at my booking in appointment so maybe check with her? We've also been trying to decide how to announce on facebook! Want to make it special :) xxx


----------



## Izzie74

Is anyone else huffing and puffing? I know why I'm doing it, but my DH is already commenting on it! I remember it from last time, but sometimes it's like I cannot get enough air in!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh kind of. I feel out of breath really quickly!


----------



## sunshine85

Hey ladies, hope all is well..

Had a doc appt today. 2 days away from 12 weeks! I cannot believe it really. Especially after three miscarriages and not making it out of week 6 or 7...quite relieved but still cauyious of course. My doppler has been keeping me a bit sane. Little milestones, right?

They took me off of progesterone twice a day to only once a day I found out. Anyone know why that is? It has me super nervous now since I started 200mg 2x day to 200mg in day and 100mg at night and now only 100mg once a day. 

So of course that freaks me out lol.


----------



## SCgirl

i got told by one doc i could totally stop my progesterone at 10 weeks. another at the same place told me 13. when i asked about that, they said anytime between is fine. I'm taking 'till 13 'cause I'm paranoid.

I imagine it's because the placenta should be producing it by now, so you don't really need to take it. Usually it's stopped cold-turkey.


----------



## messica

brunettebimbo said:


> This is why I love the UK.
> I really feel for you girls who have to pay for everything! How does labour work? Do you have to pay loads?



Well, you pay loads into you NHS to receive your "free" services so they're not really free by comparison. We don't have to do that :winkwink:


We choose and pay for what coverage we want privately instead of paying the government to choose it for us and decide what we're entitled to receive. The plus side is, most (American's anyway) then also get to choose their doctor, the care the receive and when they receive it. If I want to go in and see an OB right this second I can. If I want a scan tomorrow morning, I can get one. If I want bloodwork done, or to deliver at a specific hospital, with a very specific birth plan - it's 100% under my control. 

Under our plan through hubs work we pay $120 a month for our premium. From there most basic care is covered 100%. Other services or more in depth treatments are covered 90% by the insurance company/10% by us. If in a given year we end up paying $2000 out of pocket everything beyond that is 100% covered. Dental is included. 2 free visits a year for everyone in our family, sealants for the kids, it's around 90/10 for things like fillings, crowns, implants etc. The only thing that's going to bite us in the next few years is orthodontics are NOT! So ouch there. I have no idea if NHS covers that, if it does then I will admit a pinch of jealousy lol


Aside from that I love private care and am more than happy to privately pay for it!!!


----------



## messica

sunshine85 said:


> Hey ladies, hope all is well..
> 
> Had a doc appt today. 2 days away from 12 weeks! I cannot believe it really. Especially after three miscarriages and not making it out of week 6 or 7...quite relieved but still cauyious of course. My doppler has been keeping me a bit sane. Little milestones, right?
> 
> They took me off of progesterone twice a day to only once a day I found out. Anyone know why that is? It has me super nervous now since I started 200mg 2x day to 200mg in day and 100mg at night and now only 100mg once a day.
> 
> So of course that freaks me out lol.


Doing IVF I had no corpus luteum post ovulation to produce progesterone naturally (they don't allow you to ovulate at all). I was put on supplements (same as you, 200mg a day) and was able to come off them at 8ish weeks cold turkey when bloodwork showed my levels were plenty high. At that point the placentas took over production so if they're weaning you at 12 weeks you're producing plenty to safely do so now.


Beyond that, if your doc ever alters your meds please don't be afraid to ask them why so you have that reassurance!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I hardly pay anything into the NHS. I think it's about £2 a month. We have to pay for Dental Care but I only tend to have to go once a year. I have a medical exception card whilst pregnant which covers me up until baby is 1 year old meaning my prescriptions and dental care are free. 

I am an Orthodontic Nurse and yes it is free on the NHS up until the age of 18 but only if there is a clinical need. The NHS won't do it for cosmetic reasons. 

I must admit there are pros and cons to the NHS. I luckily haven't really had any problems with appointments etc I've requested extra scans this time and been given them straight away.


----------



## DolceBella

sunshine85 said:


> Hey ladies, hope all is well..
> 
> Had a doc appt today. 2 days away from 12 weeks! I cannot believe it really. Especially after three miscarriages and not making it out of week 6 or 7...quite relieved but still cauyious of course. My doppler has been keeping me a bit sane. Little milestones, right?
> 
> They took me off of progesterone twice a day to only once a day I found out. Anyone know why that is? It has me super nervous now since I started 200mg 2x day to 200mg in day and 100mg at night and now only 100mg once a day.
> 
> So of course that freaks me out lol.

They had me stop progesterone at 10 weeks. Eventually, the placenta produces enough on its own.


----------



## DolceBella

buddyIV said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well what a day so far woke up this morning feeling rather lousy with pains in my stomach & lower back but thought oh it'll be fine got the kids ready for school & my eldest ready for his overnight trip with school & got on my way, on the school run I felt awful so I phoned my midwife who told me to make an emergency appt at the drs, went to see me doctor who is absolutely lovely she checked my urine & sent it off & had my bloods done while I was waiting to get my bloods done she phoned the hospital & to give me & her some reasurance she's booked me in for a scan tomorrow!! She is fab, she's positive everything is fine with me & baby & thinks the pains are just stretching pains but to put both our minds at ease she wants me to have it before Monday I love my doctor!!! So I'm hoping as I'm only going to the early scan place tomorrow just for a reasurance scan I'll still get my dating scan Monday too, well fingers crossed as my hubby's working away this week so he won't be able to come tomorrow & he's already booked Monday off xx
> 
> That's so great that the Dr was so thorough; good luck with the scan tomorrow! You'll still get your dating scan I think. I'm booked in for another reassurance scan on the 30th, and will still have my dating scan next month :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Seholme said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your well wishes! Everything looked great I was nervous for nothing!! She said I was measuring a few days ahead but to keep my due date as the same. She said the heart rate looked great and I could see it flickering on the screen but she didn't give me a number. I'm so relieved !Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely scan, congrats!
> 
> I had my booking in appointment today. For some reason though I started feeling really anxious during it. It's hard to explain, but I think its that having been through 3 losses (2 mc and 1 molar pregnancy), I've found it difficult to really let go and believe that this is happening. I realised how scared I am! I already love this baby so much, y'know? I don't know...could use some hugs ladies! xClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Hiya Ladies:) Any of you ladies feeling 'wet' down there(tmi, sorry)? I keep thinking I'm bleeding, but its just cm! Its just weird that there's so much of it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes loads! I've had some stretchy CM too.


----------



## DolceBella

Omg! This happened during my entire pg with DD1! It was so annoying!!


----------



## Izzie74

sunshine85 said:


> Hey ladies, hope all is well..
> 
> Had a doc appt today. 2 days away from 12 weeks! I cannot believe it really. Especially after three miscarriages and not making it out of week 6 or 7...quite relieved but still cauyious of course. My doppler has been keeping me a bit sane. Little milestones, right?
> 
> They took me off of progesterone twice a day to only once a day I found out. Anyone know why that is? It has me super nervous now since I started 200mg 2x day to 200mg in day and 100mg at night and now only 100mg once a day.
> 
> So of course that freaks me out lol.

I'm on progesterone 400mg twice a day, but in week 11 I have to cut down gradually and then be off all meds by week 12.


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies well I've had my scan & everything's great, she didn't take any measurements today as I've got my dating scan on Monday but she had a good look round, baby wouldn't stay still & has got very long legs!! She said if she had to guess she'd say 12-13wks so I'm guessing we'll find out for definate on Monday (p.s. I'm sure it's another boy)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DolceBella

Great pic! And I'm glad you get to keep your appt. on Monday!


----------



## ab75

Glad all is ok. Thats fab that you are getting to go on mon still xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely scan :)

I have my dating scan on Monday too :mrgreen:


----------



## Dawnyybus

I have my scan Monday too =] xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Wow, Monday will be a fun day for everyone!


----------



## Pix

I have my scan tomorrow at 1! 

Is it tomorrow yet!?!

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## wifey2013

Mine's Friday and I can't wait!


----------



## Luvspnk31

So excited! I have only been able yo find the HB one other time and haven't even tried for a week. Found it today again within like 30sec!! I've been feeling wiggles and flutter s for a few days do I wasn't super worried, but love to hear it!! Makes it more real. :)


----------



## honeycheeks

I had my NT scan yesterday at 13 weeks. The scan went great and we are really excited about graduating to second trimester.


----------



## DolceBella

Luvspnk31 said:


> So excited! I have only been able yo find the HB one other time and haven't even tried for a week. Found it today again within like 30sec!! I've been feeling wiggles and flutter s for a few days do I wasn't super worried, but love to hear it!! Makes it more real. :)

Yay! That's so fun!



honeycheeks said:


> I had my NT scan yesterday at 13 weeks. The scan went great and we are really excited about graduating to second trimester.

Congrats honey!! Any pics for us!


----------



## Izzie74

It's my birthday! 40 today!!! Geriatric mother to be on the block!


----------



## ab75

Happy birthday izzie, right behind you, I'm 39 on sunday.
hope you enjoy your day xx


----------



## buddyIV

Izzie74 said:


> It's my birthday! 40 today!!! Geriatric mother to be on the block!

Happy birthday! I'll be 35 when baby arrives; we can all compare our gray hairs and wrinkles along with the babies feeding patterns, pooping and hours of sleep :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

Izzie74 said:


> It's my birthday! 40 today!!! Geriatric mother to be on the block!

Happy birthday hun!!


I met my consultant today... he seemed really nice. Bp normal (phew), I've to start baby aspirin at 12 weeks. I will be getting growth scans to make sure baby is growing properly (so probably 28, 32, 36 weeks) and ill also have extra appointments with the consultant on top of my midwife appointments. He says he wants a few plans in place next time we meet at 29 weeks. So I guess he means what we're going to do if my bp shoots up again like it always does and discussing whether I'm doing vbac or another section (I badly want a vbac) x


----------



## wifey2013

So anxious for my 12 week scan tomorrow. I think after I'm reassured I can finally start telling people and relaxing a bit more. We told my family but haven't told anyone on DH's side except for his mom and grandmother. His brother got married 2 weeks ago and we didn't want to 'steal his thunder'. We will tell his family this weekend and next week at 13 weeks I can finally tell my friends. 

Main reason I've been pretty worried is because I don't seem to have any morning sickness. I have other stuff though, heartburn, really sore boobs, and fatigue. 

Sorry, I think I just needed a rant to pass time until tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine85

wifey2013 said:


> So anxious for my 12 week scan tomorrow. I think after I'm reassured I can finally start telling people and relaxing a bit more. We told my family but haven't told anyone on DH's side except for his mom and grandmother. His brother got married 2 weeks ago and we didn't want to 'steal his thunder'. We will tell his family this weekend and next week at 13 weeks I can finally tell my friends.
> 
> Main reason I've been pretty worried is because I don't seem to have any morning sickness. I have other stuff though, heartburn, really sore boobs, and fatigue.
> 
> Sorry, I think I just needed a rant to pass time until tomorrow.



I have practically no morning sickness either anymore. No heartburn, or throwing up. Acne has basically disappeared. Boobs slightly tender.

Just had a appt, not a scan, on tuesday and heard hb and all was well. I also listen to the hb on my doppler everyday and it makes me feel better.

I want to tell my mom but I think I want to wait until next week. I am 12 weeks today. We are telling dh fam when we go out there next week for 4th of July. But my mom is out of state and I want to tell her now, but not jinx myself.

We have made it to 12 weeks. Huge milestone since last two never made it out of week 7.


----------



## Luvspnk31

buddyIV said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> It's my birthday! 40 today!!! Geriatric mother to be on the block!
> 
> Happy birthday! I'll be 35 when baby arrives; we can all compare our gray hairs and wrinkles along with the babies feeding patterns, pooping and hours of sleep :haha:Click to expand...


Happy Birthday!! Mine is tomorrow. I'll be 37. I'm away with dh at the moment. Back to reality tomorrow!! I already have plenty of gray, actually dyed it the other day, lol!


----------



## Pix

Ok. Seriously can't figure out how to upload a photo!! 

Nt scan today! Baby looks amazing. I'm sooooo happy. And my willpower remained. No nub shot!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congrats :)

What's the nub again please?

Happy Birthday :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...273-becoming-big-brother-recommendations.html


----------



## Pix

Happy 40th birthday!!!

And here is an article on Nub theory!

https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------



## DolceBella

Izzie74 said:


> It's my birthday! 40 today!!! Geriatric mother to be on the block!

I hope you had a wonderful birthday!!



sethsmummy said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> It's my birthday! 40 today!!! Geriatric mother to be on the block!
> 
> Happy birthday hun!!
> 
> 
> I met my consultant today... he seemed really nice. Bp normal (phew), I've to start baby aspirin at 12 weeks. I will be getting growth scans to make sure baby is growing properly (so probably 28, 32, 36 weeks) and ill also have extra appointments with the consultant on top of my midwife appointments. He says he wants a few plans in place next time we meet at 29 weeks. So I guess he means what we're going to do if my bp shoots up again like it always does and discussing whether I'm doing vbac or another section (I badly want a vbac) xClick to expand...

That would be so great if you had a vbac! I'm glad your consultant was nice!



wifey2013 said:


> So anxious for my 12 week scan tomorrow. I think after I'm reassured I can finally start telling people and relaxing a bit more. We told my family but haven't told anyone on DH's side except for his mom and grandmother. His brother got married 2 weeks ago and we didn't want to 'steal his thunder'. We will tell his family this weekend and next week at 13 weeks I can finally tell my friends.
> 
> Main reason I've been pretty worried is because I don't seem to have any morning sickness. I have other stuff though, heartburn, really sore boobs, and fatigue.
> 
> Sorry, I think I just needed a rant to pass time until tomorrow.

My sickness is starting to resolve, but my fatigue and boobs are still terrible. I'm sure you'll have a great scan tomorrow!



sunshine85 said:


> wifey2013 said:
> 
> 
> So anxious for my 12 week scan tomorrow. I think after I'm reassured I can finally start telling people and relaxing a bit more. We told my family but haven't told anyone on DH's side except for his mom and grandmother. His brother got married 2 weeks ago and we didn't want to 'steal his thunder'. We will tell his family this weekend and next week at 13 weeks I can finally tell my friends.
> 
> Main reason I've been pretty worried is because I don't seem to have any morning sickness. I have other stuff though, heartburn, really sore boobs, and fatigue.
> 
> Sorry, I think I just needed a rant to pass time until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I have practically no morning sickness either anymore. No heartburn, or throwing up. Acne has basically disappeared. Boobs slightly tender.
> 
> Just had a appt, not a scan, on tuesday and heard hb and all was well. I also listen to the hb on my doppler everyday and it makes me feel better.
> 
> I want to tell my mom but I think I want to wait until next week. I am 12 weeks today. We are telling dh fam when we go out there next week for 4th of July. But my mom is out of state and I want to tell her now, but not jinx myself.
> 
> We have made it to 12 weeks. Huge milestone since last two never made it out of week 7.Click to expand...

It must feel so great to hit 12weeks! :hugs:



Pix said:


> Ok. Seriously can't figure out how to upload a photo!!
> 
> Nt scan today! Baby looks amazing. I'm sooooo happy. And my willpower remained. No nub shot!

Congrats on a great scan! Can't wait to see your LO!


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies! 
I had an appointment today with the doctor. He said everything was good. They couldn't find the heartbeat with a Doppler, so I had an ultrasound. Heart rate was 167, measuring at 11weeks ( even though I'm only 10). I did have some lower blood pressure than my norm, protein in my urine. Still having awful morning sickness, headaches that leave me lying in a quiet dark room, and blurry vision.


----------



## DolceBella

Glad you had a good scan! Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Luvspnk31 said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> It's my birthday! 40 today!!! Geriatric mother to be on the block!
> 
> Happy birthday! I'll be 35 when baby arrives; we can all compare our gray hairs and wrinkles along with the babies feeding patterns, pooping and hours of sleep :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!! Mine is tomorrow. I'll be 37. I'm away with dh at the moment. Back to reality tomorrow!! I already have plenty of gray, actually dyed it the other day, lol!Click to expand...

Happy birthday!


----------



## DolceBella

Happy birthday Luvspnk!! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## wifey2013

Hi Ladies! Went for my 12 week scan today and at the same time did my tests for T21 and 18! Won't have results from bloods for 2-3 days but from the ultrasound part the measurements of fluid behind the neck were really low. Baby wasn't moving around that much at first but after some poking baby started stretching and kicking, it was so cute! Going to try and attach my scan pic - I hope it works!! Also, heart rate was 176 - would you think that's high? Girl maybe??

https://i62.tinypic.com/142ekaq.jpg


----------



## JanetPlanet

wifey2013 said:


> Also, heart rate was 176 - would you think that's high? Girl maybe??


My baby's heart rate has been in the 170's the last couple of times I've been in for an ultrasound and I'm having a boy.



Super cute pic! How exciting.


----------



## DolceBella

Great scan! I vote :blue:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I vote boy too :)

Lovely scan


----------



## ab75

Happy birthday luvspnk xx
Great scan pics ladies xx


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> It's my birthday! 40 today!!! Geriatric mother to be on the block!
> 
> Happy birthday hun!!
> 
> 
> I met my consultant today... he seemed really nice. Bp normal (phew), I've to start baby aspirin at 12 weeks. I will be getting growth scans to make sure baby is growing properly (so probably 28, 32, 36 weeks) and ill also have extra appointments with the consultant on top of my midwife appointments. He says he wants a few plans in place next time we meet at 29 weeks. So I guess he means what we're going to do if my bp shoots up again like it always does and discussing whether I'm doing vbac or another section (I badly want a vbac) xClick to expand...

Glad to hear you're getting lots of attention, and I'll keep my fingers crossed you get your vbac. Is there any reason why they'd be reluctant? I'm under consultant care too (DS's birth was a total mess) and I feel like they're going to push me towards having a section, but I really want to deliver naturally again. We'll see what the risks are though I guess!



sunshine85 said:


> I have practically no morning sickness either anymore. No heartburn, or throwing up. Acne has basically disappeared. Boobs slightly tender.
> 
> Just had a appt, not a scan, on tuesday and heard hb and all was well. I also listen to the hb on my doppler everyday and it makes me feel better.
> 
> I want to tell my mom but I think I want to wait until next week. I am 12 weeks today. We are telling dh fam when we go out there next week for 4th of July. But my mom is out of state and I want to tell her now, but not jinx myself.
> 
> We have made it to 12 weeks. Huge milestone since last two never made it out of week 7.

Congrats on getting out of 1st tri :happydance: Wonderful milestone to pass, especially after everything you've been through! 



Luvspnk31 said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> It's my birthday! 40 today!!! Geriatric mother to be on the block!
> 
> Happy birthday! I'll be 35 when baby arrives; we can all compare our gray hairs and wrinkles along with the babies feeding patterns, pooping and hours of sleep :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!! Mine is tomorrow. I'll be 37. I'm away with dh at the moment. Back to reality tomorrow!! I already have plenty of gray, actually dyed it the other day, lol!Click to expand...

Happy birthday! I hope you've had a brilliant day x



Pix said:


> Ok. Seriously can't figure out how to upload a photo!!
> 
> Nt scan today! Baby looks amazing. I'm sooooo happy. And my willpower remained. No nub shot!

Aw, congrats on a lovely scan, and well done on the will power front! We're not finding out and I'll be doing everything I can to avoid having opportunities to guess...nub shots banned! 



hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I had an appointment today with the doctor. He said everything was good. They couldn't find the heartbeat with a Doppler, so I had an ultrasound. Heart rate was 167, measuring at 11weeks ( even though I'm only 10). I did have some lower blood pressure than my norm, protein in my urine. Still having awful morning sickness, headaches that leave me lying in a quiet dark room, and blurry vision.

So glad your scan went well, you must've been so worried for a moment there! I hope the headaches get better soon though; sickness is enough to contend with without adding a sore head to the mix :hugs:



wifey2013 said:


> Hi Ladies! Went for my 12 week scan today and at the same time did my tests for T21 and 18! Won't have results from bloods for 2-3 days but from the ultrasound part the measurements of fluid behind the neck were really low. Baby wasn't moving around that much at first but after some poking baby started stretching and kicking, it was so cute! Going to try and attach my scan pic - I hope it works!! Also, heart rate was 176 - would you think that's high? Girl maybe??
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/142ekaq.jpg

Amazing photo! Congratulations on the great scan :happydance: I think maybe a boy too, but I think they all look like boys on the scan :haha:


----------



## lady1985

I have tried to post to a few of you a number of times but it's not letting me for some reason ahhh.. :(

-Happy Birthday!!! :cake:

- Well done all those who have reached the 12 weeks milestone:thumbup:, roll on two weeks for me! 

- Super cute scan, love it, I love this point when everyone's scan are so clear and actually look like babies! Yey!

I'm having an OK time atm as DS1 has hanged his sleep routine a little so he sleep a good hour in the morning and then sleeps 4-6pm also so gives me chance to have a snooze too :):sleep: although earlier I woke up with sickness blahhhh and now I don't fancy eating anything :nope:


----------



## SCgirl

I've felt hungover since ~5 weeks... feels like forever ago! I have forgotten what it is like to feel normal. Starting over the last week, I've been having hit or miss days- either feel worse at 11 weeks than I have this entire time, or will have small bursts of energy but still nauseous.

Did any of y'all have worsening symptoms at 11 weeks? I thought I was tired of this, but it just seems to be getting worse when I thought it would be getting better!


----------



## messica

The last couple of weeks my nausea had all but disappeared and just the last couple of days has returned with a vengeance. 

Gagging out of the blue is super awesome, especially when you're at the grocery store, or family gatherings :sick:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Thx for the birthday wishes!!

My symptoms have gradually lessened since 9 wks. I can go several days with no nausea, but then It will come back for a day or two. Same with bbs. Today they're only a little sore, but yesterday they were really bad!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I thought my sickness was easing then bam it hit me even harder. I feel different day to day. 

I'm 11 weeks today :)


----------



## DolceBella

My:holly:are still so bad! It feels absolutely terrible to let them out of the bra at the end of the day!


----------



## DolceBella

brunettebimbo said:


> I thought my sickness was easing then bam it hit me even harder. I feel different day to day.
> 
> I'm 11 weeks today :)

I agree, it comes and goes now. I had three days in a row where I felt pretty good, but all day yesterday was rough again.


----------



## sethsmummy

wifey2013 said:


> Hi Ladies! Went for my 12 week scan today and at the same time did my tests for T21 and 18! Won't have results from bloods for 2-3 days but from the ultrasound part the measurements of fluid behind the neck were really low. Baby wasn't moving around that much at first but after some poking baby started stretching and kicking, it was so cute! Going to try and attach my scan pic - I hope it works!! Also, heart rate was 176 - would you think that's high? Girl maybe??
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/142ekaq.jpg

congratulations on the lovely scan (and all the other ladies who have had fab scans). I think from the nub that its a boy :) 



buddyIV said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> It's my birthday! 40 today!!! Geriatric mother to be on the block!
> 
> Happy birthday hun!!
> 
> 
> I met my consultant today... he seemed really nice. Bp normal (phew), I've to start baby aspirin at 12 weeks. I will be getting growth scans to make sure baby is growing properly (so probably 28, 32, 36 weeks) and ill also have extra appointments with the consultant on top of my midwife appointments. He says he wants a few plans in place next time we meet at 29 weeks. So I guess he means what we're going to do if my bp shoots up again like it always does and discussing whether I'm doing vbac or another section (I badly want a vbac) xClick to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you're getting lots of attention, and I'll keep my fingers crossed you get your vbac. Is there any reason why they'd be reluctant? I'm under consultant care too (DS's birth was a total mess) and I feel like they're going to push me towards having a section, but I really want to deliver naturally again. We'll see what the risks are though I guess!Click to expand...

hmm I wouldnt think so unless he doesn't like larger women doing a natural birth but he has no choice.. he cant force me to do a section :D 
They can't force you hun if you really want another natural they have to let you (unless theres a major medical reason happening), they should talk you through the risks of both hun and then give you the option :) 





SCgirl said:


> I've felt hungover since ~5 weeks... feels like forever ago! I have forgotten what it is like to feel normal. Starting over the last week, I've been having hit or miss days- either feel worse at 11 weeks than I have this entire time, or will have small bursts of energy but still nauseous.
> 
> Did any of y'all have worsening symptoms at 11 weeks? I thought I was tired of this, but it just seems to be getting worse when I thought it would be getting better!

my ms has suddenly got a whole lot worse the last couple days hun.. must be an 11 week present :haha: 



messica said:


> The last couple of weeks my nausea had all but disappeared and just the last couple of days has returned with a vengeance.
> 
> Gagging out of the blue is super awesome, especially when you're at the grocery store, or family gatherings :sick:

I did this yesterday ;) I had to run out of Greggs because someone had ordered coffee... as soon as the smell hit me i thought i was instantly going to throw up!


----------



## 0203

Hi everybody. Lovely scan photos from everyone. Would you like to see mine? Had my 12 week scan yesterday, baby was very naughty doing all sorts of flips and jumps which made it very hard to get measurements (and the man said good photos, but I don't think they are bad!! )
 



Attached Files:







20140627_102100.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww lovely :) I love seeing scan pictures!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. 
Got back from a week away yesterday and just managed to catch up.
Congrats to all the ladies that have had their scans :)

Well we got home yesterday and had tea at my mums as we hadn't got anything in to cook. So finally got back in my own house at 8pm. OH went to the bathroom and I went to get undressed, thought I would just try and find the heartbeat. Didn't even take 5 minutes and I found it. It was the sweetest sound ever. OH heard it from the bathroom. I couldn't find it when he came in to the bedroom. I was crying, after my loss last year it was amazing to hear his little heartbeat. I don't know whether boy or girl but because I've got Alex I'm used to saying he lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 said:


> Hi everybody. Lovely scan photos from everyone. Would you like to see mine? Had my 12 week scan yesterday, baby was very naughty doing all sorts of flips and jumps which made it very hard to get measurements (and the man said good photos, but I don't think they are bad!! )

awww lovely scan photo hun! :D Im going to guess a girl for you hun :) 

Welsh - Im glad you had a good time away.. and thats fab news you managed to find the hb so quick :D My doppler came the other day but its going to be a while before i can find the heartbeat. xxx


----------



## 0203

sethsmummy said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. Lovely scan photos from everyone. Would you like to see mine? Had my 12 week scan yesterday, baby was very naughty doing all sorts of flips and jumps which made it very hard to get measurements (and the man said good photos, but I don't think they are bad!! )
> 
> awww lovely scan photo hun! :D Im going to guess a girl for you hun :)
> 
> Welsh - Im glad you had a good time away.. and thats fab news you managed to find the hb so quick :D My doppler came the other day but its going to be a while before i can find the heartbeat. xxxClick to expand...

So far everyone's guess has been girl :) I was convinced of boy before so now I have no idea! The man doing ultrasound actually said "she" at one point but we are not going to find out so are still saying team yellow!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

sethsmummy said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. Lovely scan photos from everyone. Would you like to see mine? Had my 12 week scan yesterday, baby was very naughty doing all sorts of flips and jumps which made it very hard to get measurements (and the man said good photos, but I don't think they are bad!! )
> 
> awww lovely scan photo hun! :D Im going to guess a girl for you hun :)
> 
> Welsh - Im glad you had a good time away.. and thats fab news you managed to find the hb so quick :D My doppler came the other day but its going to be a while before i can find the heartbeat. xxxClick to expand...

We had an amazing time. To see Alex's face light up and watch him having fun is what it's all about.
I didn't think I would find it for a few more weeks yet to be honest. I tried a few times before I went away, so just thought I would try on the off chance and there it was, clear as day :)

I'm not even going to have a guess, I'm rubbish at guessing the sex of babies lol.
Wish I had the willpower to stay team yellow but I'm sooo impatient and would need to know whether to wash Alex's clothes to reuse them haha.


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. Lovely scan photos from everyone. Would you like to see mine? Had my 12 week scan yesterday, baby was very naughty doing all sorts of flips and jumps which made it very hard to get measurements (and the man said good photos, but I don't think they are bad!! )
> 
> awww lovely scan photo hun! :D Im going to guess a girl for you hun :)
> 
> Welsh - Im glad you had a good time away.. and thats fab news you managed to find the hb so quick :D My doppler came the other day but its going to be a while before i can find the heartbeat. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> We had an amazing time. To see Alex's face light up and watch him having fun is what it's all about.
> I didn't think I would find it for a few more weeks yet to be honest. I tried a few times before I went away, so just thought I would try on the off chance and there it was, clear as day :)
> 
> I'm not even going to have a guess, I'm rubbish at guessing the sex of babies lol.
> Wish I had the willpower to stay team yellow but I'm sooo impatient and would need to know whether to wash Alex's clothes to reuse them haha.Click to expand...

id love to take my boys away it would be amazing but it would be hard for us to find somewhere Seth wouldnt freak out the whole time. 

haha i have no patience either.. i wish i lived in london and had the money to get the harmony test done lol. I think ihave finally figured out the whole nub theory thing lol so im hopin i get a good nub shot at my scan :haha: will have to ask the tech if she can get a good nub shot although because of my size it might be difficult for her. Ill try again with y doppler today and then every few days.. the boys love hearing their heartbeat so even if we dont find baby we have a little fun for 10 minutes listening to everyones heart beat. x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Eugh I thought I had avoided sickness but seems to be starting, I just had to run upstairs, luckily because I hadn't eaten it was only a little bit, hoping once I have eaten it will ease off. Bummed that it's the day before I go on holiday, not looking forward to the flight


----------



## Hall Family

Hi ladies, I have been absent for awhile. We moved town and 10 hours away so just been getting settled and getting DD into school etc and getting everything connected. How are you all going? Everyones morning sickness starting to settle yet? I have attached a picture from our scan last week 12w3d, I know its a bit early to tell but any ideas on the sex? Heart rate was 166 :) Im hopeless haha :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot baby hall.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hall family I'm really not sure!

I've just come across an old wives tale that apparently tells you how many children you will have and what sex they will be. If you've had miscarriages you count them too. You tie your wedding ring on a bit of cotton, lay your hand flat, dip the ring 3 times between your thumb and pointing finger then hold over your palm. It will either swing like a pendulum or go in circles. It then stops and then starts again. If it goes in circle it means girl and swinging means boy. 

I got boy (correct), girl, boy, boy, girl. 
I also did the baking soda test and ring over belly and got girl. 

I still vote boy! 

All fun to try out though :)


----------



## buddyIV

The scan pics are all lovely ladies! Congratulations all round x


----------



## waiting2c

Hi everyone - I am due 30th January and was wondering if I could join? I was going to read the thread but it's 300 off pages so sorry I have kinda just jumped into the end!!

This will be my second baby, have a little boy who will turn two next week. A very anxious pregnancy for me as my son has cerebral palsy as a result of his brain growing wrong during the last pregnancy. Hoping that things work out better this time around!!

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi everyone! There have been some lovely scans posted!! Well, I'm 12 weeks tomorrow...big milestone! Lots of people told me that morning sickness would "shut off like a switch" at the 12 week mark, but I think that's bullshit, LOL. Today I had my worst throw-up session ever. I had a greasy lunch of chicken tenders and fries, and it all came back up, it was horrible. Usually I only throw up when I have an empty stomach, not a full one, so that was strange for me. UGH...I am so done with this nausea! I'd just like to have the energy or feel good enough to go and get my hair highlighted or something like that:-/ I feel like I've totally let myself go, lol


----------



## Hall Family

brunettebimbo said:


> Hall family I'm really not sure!
> 
> I've just come across an old wives tale that apparently tells you how many children you will have and what sex they will be. If you've had miscarriages you count them too. You tie your wedding ring on a bit of cotton, lay your hand flat, dip the ring 3 times between your thumb and pointing finger then hold over your palm. It will either swing like a pendulum or go in circles. It then stops and then starts again. If it goes in circle it means girl and swinging means boy.
> 
> I got boy (correct), girl, boy, boy, girl.
> I also did the baking soda test and ring over belly and got girl.
> 
> I still vote boy!
> 
> All fun to try out though :)

Haha thank you, it sounds like fun. I do remember my aunts doing this to themselves when I was a young girl and they used a piece of their hair. Definitely going to be a fun thing to try lol How far are you now? 



waiting2c said:


> Hi everyone - I am due 30th January and was wondering if I could join? I was going to read the thread but it's 300 off pages so sorry I have kinda just jumped into the end!!
> 
> This will be my second baby, have a little boy who will turn two next week. A very anxious pregnancy for me as my son has cerebral palsy as a result of his brain growing wrong during the last pregnancy. Hoping that things work out better this time around!!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Hi waiting2c, Welcome :) Don't worry about the 300 pages it goes quick haha. I haven't been on for a couple weeks and theres 150+ pages its so hard to keep up but always nice to talk to other mums to be :) I am sure things will work out wonderful for you this time, thoughts and prayers :)



mrsstrezy said:


> Hi everyone! There have been some lovely scans posted!! Well, I'm 12 weeks tomorrow...big milestone! Lots of people told me that morning sickness would "shut off like a switch" at the 12 week mark, but I think that's bullshit, LOL. Today I had my worst throw-up session ever. I had a greasy lunch of chicken tenders and fries, and it all came back up, it was horrible. Usually I only throw up when I have an empty stomach, not a full one, so that was strange for me. UGH...I am so done with this nausea! I'd just like to have the energy or feel good enough to go and get my hair highlighted or something like that:-/ I feel like I've totally let myself go, lol

Oh noooo mrastrezy, I hope it eases up for you soon. My last pregnancy I was sick for 16 weeks but this little one is a blessing (better not speak to soon though lol) rest up and hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm 11+1. :)


----------



## Hall Family

How exciting :) Its great they have these websites for us women, our brains think to much sometimes haha


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> Eugh I thought I had avoided sickness but seems to be starting, I just had to run upstairs, luckily because I hadn't eaten it was only a little bit, hoping once I have eaten it will ease off. Bummed that it's the day before I go on holiday, not looking forward to the flight

oh no sorry to hear ms is getting you hun! I hope it doesnt last long. If it helps with both my boys i had 1 day of MS and that was it.. so it could just be a one off. 



Hall Family said:


> Hi ladies, I have been absent for awhile. We moved town and 10 hours away so just been getting settled and getting DD into school etc and getting everything connected. How are you all going? Everyones morning sickness starting to settle yet? I have attached a picture from our scan last week 12w3d, I know its a bit early to tell but any ideas on the sex? Heart rate was 166 :) Im hopeless haha :) xx

I hope the move went well and that DD is settling well into her new school hun. My ms is showing no signs of going away yet. I cant clearly see the nub on your scan hun but im going to guess its a girl :pink: 



waiting2c said:


> Hi everyone - I am due 30th January and was wondering if I could join? I was going to read the thread but it's 300 off pages so sorry I have kinda just jumped into the end!!
> 
> This will be my second baby, have a little boy who will turn two next week. A very anxious pregnancy for me as my son has cerebral palsy as a result of his brain growing wrong during the last pregnancy. Hoping that things work out better this time around!!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!

congratulations on your bfp hun :D FX everything goes well this pregnancy hun. and your son ha a gorgeous name :) 



mrsstrezy said:


> Hi everyone! There have been some lovely scans posted!! Well, I'm 12 weeks tomorrow...big milestone! Lots of people told me that morning sickness would "shut off like a switch" at the 12 week mark, but I think that's bullshit, LOL. Today I had my worst throw-up session ever. I had a greasy lunch of chicken tenders and fries, and it all came back up, it was horrible. Usually I only throw up when I have an empty stomach, not a full one, so that was strange for me. UGH...I am so done with this nausea! I'd just like to have the energy or feel good enough to go and get my hair highlighted or something like that:-/ I feel like I've totally let myself go, lol

Congratulations on reaching 12 weeks hun (tomorrow) :D I hope your MS eases off soon.. they say between 11-14 weeks as thats the time your placenta should completely take over. 



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm 11+1. :)

Congratulations hun! xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi all and welcome to all of the new ladies :hi: I've been on holiday for the last week so lots to catch up on and I'll try get the first page updated too when I get a chance. Just checking in to make sure you're all well :flower: 12w today for me, I can't believe how fast time is going! I also have my dating & NT scan tomorrow, so excited :wohoo:


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi all and welcome to all of the new ladies :hi: I've been on holiday for the last week so lots to catch up on and I'll try get the first page updated too when I get a chance. Just checking in to make sure you're all well :flower: 12w today for me, I can't believe how fast time is going! I also have my dating & NT scan tomorrow, so excited :wohoo:

i hope you had a nice holiday hun! good luck for your scan tomorrow :D xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

So I have my dating scan tomorrow and was planning to announce afterwards. I was wanting to add a little bit about my losses but not too much as my husband is quite personal. Does anyone have any ideas please?

Also my friend has just had stillborn twins at 29 weeks so I need to be delicate with wording etc. I was thinking of hiding the post from her but then I worried that she might be upset that I hid it from her. What do you think?


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> So I have my dating scan tomorrow and was planning to announce afterwards. I was wanting to add a little bit about my losses but not too much as my husband is quite personal. Does anyone have any ideas please?
> 
> Also my friend has just had stillborn twins at 29 weeks so I need to be delicate with wording etc. I was thinking of hiding the post from her but then I worried that she might be upset that I hid it from her. What do you think?

could you maybe tell her before before you post it on facebook hun? through text or a fb message? 

I think adding a little about your losses is a lovely touch hun it shows how far you've had to travel to get your rainbow! xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what I was thinking but then I kind of dont know how to. I've been talking to her best friend who was with her through it all. I'm thinking of maybe asking her to tell her for me?


----------



## sethsmummy

that could be worth doing. just explain you didnt want her finding out through fb but werent sure how to approach her given her loss :hugs::hugs: such a hard thing since you dont want to hurt people but want to celebrate our rainbow xx


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies.

I just wanted to bid you all farewell. We found out on Wednesday that my baby no longer had a heartbeat. I was 10W3D, and he only measured 7W3D. I had my d&c Thursday - 2 miscarriages in 5 months has really killed my spirit.

I wish you all and happy and healthy pregnancy. I hope I join your ranks of mommy-to-be again soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## wifey2013

alternatedi said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I just wanted to bid you all farewell. We found out on Wednesday that my baby no longer had a heartbeat. I was 10W3D, and he only measured 7W3D. I had my d&c Thursday - 2 miscarriages in 5 months has really killed my spirit.
> 
> I wish you all and happy and healthy pregnancy. I hope I join your ranks of mommy-to-be again soon!

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsstrezy

alternatedi said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I just wanted to bid you all farewell. We found out on Wednesday that my baby no longer had a heartbeat. I was 10W3D, and he only measured 7W3D. I had my d&c Thursday - 2 miscarriages in 5 months has really killed my spirit.
> 
> I wish you all and happy and healthy pregnancy. I hope I join your ranks of mommy-to-be again soon!

So so sorry for your loss:( I can't imagine how frustrated you must be. Take care of yourself and hope to see you back soon!


----------



## Luvspnk31

alternatedi said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I just wanted to bid you all farewell. We found out on Wednesday that my baby no longer had a heartbeat. I was 10W3D, and he only measured 7W3D. I had my d&c Thursday - 2 miscarriages in 5 months has really killed my spirit.
> 
> I wish you all and happy and healthy pregnancy. I hope I join your ranks of mommy-to-be again soon!

I'm so sorry. :hugs: praying u get ur rainbow soon!!


----------



## Pix

alternatedi said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I just wanted to bid you all farewell. We found out on Wednesday that my baby no longer had a heartbeat. I was 10W3D, and he only measured 7W3D. I had my d&c Thursday - 2 miscarriages in 5 months has really killed my spirit.
> 
> I wish you all and happy and healthy pregnancy. I hope I join your ranks of mommy-to-be again soon!

((((( hugs )))))

Peace and love. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Izzie74

:hugs: so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ab75

Sorry for your loss Di xx


----------



## waiting2c

Oh so very sorry for your loss


----------



## alternatedi

Thank you all! <3


----------



## buddyIV

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get all the love and support you need x


----------



## lady1985

Sorry to hear...may you have all the strength to recover and look forward xxx :hugs:


----------



## buddyIV

waiting2c said:


> Hi everyone - I am due 30th January and was wondering if I could join? I was going to read the thread but it's 300 off pages so sorry I have kinda just jumped into the end!!
> 
> This will be my second baby, have a little boy who will turn two next week. A very anxious pregnancy for me as my son has cerebral palsy as a result of his brain growing wrong during the last pregnancy. Hoping that things work out better this time around!!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!

Congratulations and welcome :flower: 



mrsstrezy said:


> Hi everyone! There have been some lovely scans posted!! Well, I'm 12 weeks tomorrow...big milestone! Lots of people told me that morning sickness would "shut off like a switch" at the 12 week mark, but I think that's bullshit, LOL. Today I had my worst throw-up session ever. I had a greasy lunch of chicken tenders and fries, and it all came back up, it was horrible. Usually I only throw up when I have an empty stomach, not a full one, so that was strange for me. UGH...I am so done with this nausea! I'd just like to have the energy or feel good enough to go and get my hair highlighted or something like that:-/ I feel like I've totally let myself go, lol

Sorry to hear that mrs! I really hope the ms goes away soon. My nausea appears to be getting worse at the moment. The evenings are particularly rubbish, and I know it'd be better if I ate, but the thought of any food whatsoever just makes my stomach turn over. Yuck!



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm 11+1. :)

:happydance: So close to 2nd tri for you BB!



ttc_lolly said:


> Hi all and welcome to all of the new ladies :hi: I've been on holiday for the last week so lots to catch up on and I'll try get the first page updated too when I get a chance. Just checking in to make sure you're all well :flower: 12w today for me, I can't believe how fast time is going! I also have my dating & NT scan tomorrow, so excited :wohoo:

Hope you enjoyed your holiday, and good luck for tomorrow!



brunettebimbo said:


> So I have my dating scan tomorrow and was planning to announce afterwards. I was wanting to add a little bit about my losses but not too much as my husband is quite personal. Does anyone have any ideas please?
> 
> Also my friend has just had stillborn twins at 29 weeks so I need to be delicate with wording etc. I was thinking of hiding the post from her but then I worried that she might be upset that I hid it from her. What do you think?

Good luck for your scan tomorrow! 

I think contacting her before posting (either through your mutual friend or a text) would be a really kind and thoughtful gesture. I think just acknowledging what she's been through shows a lot of sensitivity, and I'm sure she'll come to appreciate it (even if it's hard at first). You and I have both had a tough time getting our rainbows, we deserve to celebrate this amazing news too!

After my second loss someone I knew announced their pregnancy. They knew about my loss and didn't even acknowledge it in a text to me. I felt really hurt at the time (even though I was able to be happy for them). We were due just a few weeks apart, and I'd hoped they would've been a bit more sensitive. I think the fact that you're thinking about this lady shows you're a really kind person bb!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So I spoke to my friends best friend and she thought it was best to text her. I sent her a text and had no reply. Her best friend text me saying she had text her and that she was fuming that I had text. She has now removed me as a friend :(


----------



## Hanterrii

Hi everyone I haven't posted in a while :) I'm now 11+3 due of January 15th instead of January 17th :) scan was from friday xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks for the lovely warm welcome everyone :)

Hanterrii - lovely scan pic - congrats!! Always so awesome to get to see them aye!

Brunettebimbo - so sorry that your friend has reacted that way, you were only trying to be sensitive to her, I think you did everything right.


----------



## sethsmummy

alternatedi said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I just wanted to bid you all farewell. We found out on Wednesday that my baby no longer had a heartbeat. I was 10W3D, and he only measured 7W3D. I had my d&c Thursday - 2 miscarriages in 5 months has really killed my spirit.
> 
> I wish you all and happy and healthy pregnancy. I hope I join your ranks of mommy-to-be again soon!

So sorry hun :hugs: sending you love and hugs 



brunettebimbo said:


> So I spoke to my friends best friend and she thought it was best to text her. I sent her a text and had no reply. Her best friend text me saying she had text her and that she was fuming that I had text. She has now removed me as a friend :(

Oh my I know it must be hard to deal with but you did everything right hun. Please don't feel bad. You were sensitive to her situation and she still reacted badly. 


I think I found my placenta on my doppler today lol but couldn't find the hb :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Try a little higher. I was searching at my pubic bone and actually found baby about an inch higher!


----------



## Luvspnk31

brunettebimbo said:


> So I spoke to my friends best friend and she thought it was best to text her. I sent her a text and had no reply. Her best friend text me saying she had text her and that she was fuming that I had text. She has now removed me as a friend :(

I'm so sorry she reacted that way. Unfortunately, we can never tell how people will react even when we try our best to do the right thing. Maybe at some point, your mutual friend will be able to talk to her about it.


----------



## SCgirl

here's an "is it normal" question-

I have been taking it easy this afternoon, as I've been suffering from the usual headache and bad nausea. I got up, and while walking into the kitchen got an extremely sharp stabbing pain in my lower right back, that almost seemed to radiate down my tailbone- the severe pain lasted just a second, then just an achy feeling stuck around. It was bad enough to make me call out and suddenly bend over- took me by surprise! Just a slight discomfort now...

Anyone had anything similar / heard of this??


----------



## sethsmummy

SCgirl said:


> here's an "is it normal" question-
> 
> I have been taking it easy this afternoon, as I've been suffering from the usual headache and bad nausea. I got up, and while walking into the kitchen got an extremely sharp stabbing pain in my lower right back, that almost seemed to radiate down my tailbone- the severe pain lasted just a second, then just an achy feeling stuck around. It was bad enough to make me call out and suddenly bend over- took me by surprise! Just a slight discomfort now...
> 
> Anyone had anything similar / heard of this??

Sounds like a trapped nerve hun. Very common during pregnancy as everything loosens up xx


----------



## amandaaalove

Hi Everyone!! My name is Amanda, 27, and this is my first pregnancy. January 19th is the expected DD. :) My husband and I are VERY excited! We just had our second scan last week and I loved watching our baby's little feet move! Nice to be a part of this group!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies

Yay my scan went fab & my edd is now 4th jan so I'm now in 2nd tri!!! Woohoo baby was fast asleep so I had to keep moving round to get it to move but we managed to get some fab pics & everything was so clear! I'm still thinking it's another boy, what do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9AAB4A55-81C5-4F63-91B4-4DF446B35E21_zpstgrkqya2.jpg

Baby measured 11+4. Due 15th January. Was a proper wriggle bum! :cloud9: 

Any gender guesses?


----------



## Hanterrii

brunettebimbo said:


> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9AAB4A55-81C5-4F63-91B4-4DF446B35E21_zpstgrkqya2.jpg
> 
> Baby measured 11+4. Due 15th January. Was a proper wriggle bum! :cloud9:
> 
> Any gender guesses?

We are due the same day :happydance: looks girly to me xx


----------



## ab75

Mrs and bb I think boy xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Here's a clearer pic I'm thinking mines a boy brunette I'm thinking girl for you xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I guess not for you too :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lovely scan pics ladies and clear nub shots on both of yours! Mrshumphreys, girl 100% and brunettebimbo im saying boy for you!

My scan was this morning too and it was brilliant :cloud9: EDD has also been brought forward, it's now the 5th. I don't think that's right but as it's forward I'll take it :haha: no clear nub shot on my photo unfortunately and baby was positioned a little awkwardly so it's skull isn't helping make a guess using the skull theory either. Little bugger! What do you all think? x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm thinking not for me. 

Lolly I'm really not sure for you!


----------



## ab75

Glad your scan went well lolly xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm sure mines a boy, it's identical to all my scan pics with the boys at 12-13 weeks x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Lolly I think yours is a girl


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't got any closer in gestation

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/C2D10BBB-98A1-4732-BA9E-6EAABB222AC1_zps7s4wvazm.jpg


----------



## wifey2013

brunettebimbo said:


> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9AAB4A55-81C5-4F63-91B4-4DF446B35E21_zpstgrkqya2.jpg
> 
> Baby measured 11+4. Due 15th January. Was a proper wriggle bum! :cloud9:
> 
> Any gender guesses?

If I had to guess I'd say girl! Great scan pic!!


----------



## 0203

Lovely scans ladies :) we want to stay team yellow but I am driving myself crazy looking at the skull theories and nub theories and seeing if I can see anything!


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> So I spoke to my friends best friend and she thought it was best to text her. I sent her a text and had no reply. Her best friend text me saying she had text her and that she was fuming that I had text. She has now removed me as a friend :(

Sorry that she reacted that way; you did everything right, and were totally sensitive. Maybe she's just still very raw about everything, and in time she'll be able to be happy for you too. But that's for her. You know you tried to be a good, respectful person. x 



Hanterrii said:


> Hi everyone I haven't posted in a while :) I'm now 11+3 due of January 15th instead of January 17th :) scan was from friday xx

Lovely!



SCgirl said:


> here's an "is it normal" question-
> 
> I have been taking it easy this afternoon, as I've been suffering from the usual headache and bad nausea. I got up, and while walking into the kitchen got an extremely sharp stabbing pain in my lower right back, that almost seemed to radiate down my tailbone- the severe pain lasted just a second, then just an achy feeling stuck around. It was bad enough to make me call out and suddenly bend over- took me by surprise! Just a slight discomfort now...
> 
> Anyone had anything similar / heard of this??

Sounds like a nerve issue. Hopefully it's just a one off! 



amandaaalove said:


> Hi Everyone!! My name is Amanda, 27, and this is my first pregnancy. January 19th is the expected DD. :) My husband and I are VERY excited! We just had our second scan last week and I loved watching our baby's little feet move! Nice to be a part of this group!

Welcome and congratulations! :flower:



mrs.humphreys said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Yay my scan went fab & my edd is now 4th jan so I'm now in 2nd tri!!! Woohoo baby was fast asleep so I had to keep moving round to get it to move but we managed to get some fab pics & everything was so clear! I'm still thinking it's another boy, what do you all think?

Awww, wee sleepy baby! I think boy too.



brunettebimbo said:


> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9AAB4A55-81C5-4F63-91B4-4DF446B35E21_zpstgrkqya2.jpg
> 
> Baby measured 11+4. Due 15th January. Was a proper wriggle bum! :cloud9:
> 
> Any gender guesses?

I think maybe a girl for you bb...such a lovely scan! 



ttc_lolly said:


> Lovely scan pics ladies and clear nub shots on both of yours! Mrshumphreys, girl 100% and brunettebimbo im saying boy for you!
> 
> My scan was this morning too and it was brilliant :cloud9: EDD has also been brought forward, it's now the 5th. I don't think that's right but as it's forward I'll take it :haha: no clear nub shot on my photo unfortunately and baby was positioned a little awkwardly so it's skull isn't helping make a guess using the skull theory either. Little bugger! What do you all think? x

Congrats on the fab scan (and I kinda like that your baby was awkward...I like it when their all secretive :haha: My DS never let us get a look the entire time, and we went for weekly scans!). I think maybe a boy! x


As for me, well I'm just back from my 2nd reassurance scan and everything was absolutely, completely and utterly perfect :cloud9::happydance: I can't wipe the smile from my face! Baby was wriggling, waving and sucking on it's hand. Ahhhh....so beautiful! I'm measuring 9+4, which is roughly what I had guessed at so I'm over the moon. 

I have my next scan and appointment with consultant on the 15th, so not too long to wait before we get to see baby again!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

We're staying team yellow like we did for the other 3 but I guess edit was a boy with each of them too


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Lolly can you change my due date from the 10th to the 4th please? (Even though I've been told today that with my last being so big they won't let me go that big this time so I'll either be induced or have a section early )


----------



## wifey2013

Yes, can you also change my due date from the 15th to the 8th! Thanks!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can mine be put at the 15th please? :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just got my notes out. I'm actually 11+5 and due 14th January!

What is crazy is that exactly 11 weeks and 5 days ago is the day Hubbys Nan died. I also rang to see about booking a gender scan and the first date they can get us in is Nan's birthday!


----------



## SMandel22

Hey ladies!!! I hope everyone is doing well!!! 

I have had a couple really bad weeks. First, I lost my job and I'm 100% positive it's because I'm pregnant. I was practically forced out the door and my job was made beyond unreasonable ever since I told my boss I'm pregnant. We did end up working out a deal where I would stay and train my replacement in exchange he would approve unemployment. (This would allow me to keep my job until about November, as it's a lot to train someone on.) I know if I took him to court over this I would win, without a doubt. But to be honest, it's not worth the time, stress or money. I'd rather just move on. In a way, this has kind of worked out for the best. I wouldn't of had a ton of time built up for maternity leave, so money would be very tight. Now this way, I'm really just taking maternity leave 2 months early, will be paid throughout and even a for a couple of months after the baby is born. But here's the problem...about 6 months ago I spoke to my boss about going back to school and he gave me his blessing. We spoke about how I would need to move around my schedule sometimes, but would take as many evening/online classes as I could. He was more than ok with it. Gave me his blessing and even told me he was proud of me. So I enrolled. This was one of the problems we ran into. All of a sudden this wasn't ok and that was that. So I went from having a very flexible boss to a boss that could care less. I've already enrolled and will be completing my second semester in a month. This will only better myself and my family and I won't give up on this dream of mine. So instead now I will have to work a part-time job, be a full-time student and a full-time mom. It's going to be tough. Not impossible, but really tough. Thankfully I have a very supportive husband and I'll do whatever I need to do in order to provide for my family, continue going to school and graduating. It will be 2.5 years of hell, but all worth it in the end. Moving on.....one of the other issues I ran into at work is my previously approved time off in August is no longer approved. My best friend is getting married, I'm her MOH and her family planned her bridal shower around when I would be traveling up to NY. I haven't had the heart to let them know I can no longer come up. It's not just not having the time off, it's also not fair to my family to spend money we really don't have anymore. So I feel like the biggest piece of crap right now. Her family is like a second family and would 100% understand, but that still doesn't take away from the guilt. In addition, I grew up in NY and was going to have a baby shower while I was there, since all my friends and a lot of my family would be there. That can get thrown out the window now. :cry:

Moving on....my brother, the only family I have close by, and I had a huge falling out because he's not making the best decisions in life and I'm too protective to not say something. I have been at rock bottom, I know what's it like. I can't just sit back and watch him throw away his life. I just can't. But he's stubborn, just like me, and won't listen to anyone. I finally came to the realization, after 2 sleepless nights that you can't change people that don't want to change and the only thing I can do, is sit back and watch. I've bailed him out of jail once and told him I would never do it again. That was his one free pass, anything else he was on his own. (He got a DWI a few years back. He's not a thief or drug addict or anything super terrible. He's an alcoholic who won't admit it and I'm afraid he's going to make the same mistake since he just got his license and car back.) We have since put the bullshit behind us but it still hurts my heart.

Moving on....my family is visiting. My mother and step-father are very heavy smokers. I was too until the day I found out I was pregnant. Being around smokers has never been a problem for me. Obviously it's not wise to be around smoke while pregnant, but they smoke outside and I decided to sit down and spend some time with them. I tried to stay away from the smoke as much as possible, (I was sitting about 15 feet away) but with my brother also being there, there were 3 heavy smokers surrounding me. The smoke wasn't bothering me and then out of nowhere, made me ill. I went inside to get away from it and for the first time all pregnancy, threw up. I think I threw up for 10 minutes straight. It hurt so bad. I couldn't breathe. I feel sooooooooo bad for anyone that has thrown up during their pregnancy. I don't think I've thrown up in like 10 years. 

Moving on....I have a UTI. Fucking awesome. 

Sorry for the extremely long rant everyone. I'm sure there are plenty of people that have it worse than me. Like those who can't even get pregnant. I know, I was there for a very long time....I'm very grateful for the experiences I am going through, I just needed to vent to some women who can really understand. :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

mrs.humphreys said:


> Lolly can you change my due date from the 10th to the 4th please? (Even though I've been told today that with my last being so big they won't let me go that big this time so I'll either be induced or have a section early )




wifey2013 said:


> Yes, can you also change my due date from the 15th to the 8th! Thanks!




brunettebimbo said:


> I just got my notes out. I'm actually 11+5 and due 14th January!
> 
> What is crazy is that exactly 11 weeks and 5 days ago is the day Hubbys Nan died. I also rang to see about booking a gender scan and the first date they can get us in is Nan's birthday!

Will change and update all EDD's tomorrow first thing I promise :thumbup: on my phone right now and the squinting whilst copying & pasting seriously hurts my head!

Mrshumphreys, yours has a very clear girly nub so I'll be surprised if it is a boy! You should share your boys' scan pics for comparison ;)

SMandel, I'm so sorry you've got so much going on right now :hugs: UTI's are no fun :nope: drink lots of cranberry juice to help flush it out. Sorry about your brother too, I'm sure he'll see sense and come around soon :flower:


----------



## sunshine85

Hello girls!! Hope you all are well

According to doc I will be 13 weeks this Thursday, but have a ultrasound this weds to see everything and make sure dates stay the same and such.

I have my doppler to keep me sane until then.

I hope I can relax a little going into the second tri.


----------



## Luvspnk31

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> I have had a couple really bad weeks. First, I lost my job and I'm 100% positive it's because I'm pregnant. I was practically forced out the door and my job was made beyond unreasonable ever since I told my boss I'm pregnant. We did end up working out a deal where I would stay and train my replacement in exchange he would approve unemployment. (This would allow me to keep my job until about November, as it's a lot to train someone on.) I know if I took him to court over this I would win, without a doubt. But to be honest, it's not worth the time, stress or money. I'd rather just move on. In a way, this has kind of worked out for the best. I wouldn't of had a ton of time built up for maternity leave, so money would be very tight. Now this way, I'm really just taking maternity leave 2 months early, will be paid throughout and even a for a couple of months after the baby is born. But here's the problem...about 6 months ago I spoke to my boss about going back to school and he gave me his blessing. We spoke about how I would need to move around my schedule sometimes, but would take as many evening/online classes as I could. He was more than ok with it. Gave me his blessing and even told me he was proud of me. So I enrolled. This was one of the problems we ran into. All of a sudden this wasn't ok and that was that. So I went from having a very flexible boss to a boss that could care less. I've already enrolled and will be completing my second semester in a month. This will only better myself and my family and I won't give up on this dream of mine. So instead now I will have to work a part-time job, be a full-time student and a full-time mom. It's going to be tough. Not impossible, but really tough. Thankfully I have a very supportive husband and I'll do whatever I need to do in order to provide for my family, continue going to school and graduating. It will be 2.5 years of hell, but all worth it in the end. Moving on.....one of the other issues I ran into at work is my previously approved time off in August is no longer approved. My best friend is getting married, I'm her MOH and her family planned her bridal shower around when I would be traveling up to NY. I haven't had the heart to let them know I can no longer come up. It's not just not having the time off, it's also not fair to my family to spend money we really don't have anymore. So I feel like the biggest piece of crap right now. Her family is like a second family and would 100% understand, but that still doesn't take away from the guilt. In addition, I grew up in NY and was going to have a baby shower while I was there, since all my friends and a lot of my family would be there. That can get thrown out the window now. :cry:
> 
> Moving on....my brother, the only family I have close by, and I had a huge falling out because he's not making the best decisions in life and I'm too protective to not say something. I have been at rock bottom, I know what's it like. I can't just sit back and watch him throw away his life. I just can't. But he's stubborn, just like me, and won't listen to anyone. I finally came to the realization, after 2 sleepless nights that you can't change people that don't want to change and the only thing I can do, is sit back and watch. I've bailed him out of jail once and told him I would never do it again. That was his one free pass, anything else he was on his own. (He got a DWI a few years back. He's not a thief or drug addict or anything super terrible. He's an alcoholic who won't admit it and I'm afraid he's going to make the same mistake since he just got his license and car back.) We have since put the bullshit behind us but it still hurts my heart.
> 
> Moving on....my family is visiting. My mother and step-father are very heavy smokers. I was too until the day I found out I was pregnant. Being around smokers has never been a problem for me. Obviously it's not wise to be around smoke while pregnant, but they smoke outside and I decided to sit down and spend some time with them. I tried to stay away from the smoke as much as possible, (I was sitting about 15 feet away) but with my brother also being there, there were 3 heavy smokers surrounding me. The smoke wasn't bothering me and then out of nowhere, made me ill. I went inside to get away from it and for the first time all pregnancy, threw up. I think I threw up for 10 minutes straight. It hurt so bad. I couldn't breathe. I feel sooooooooo bad for anyone that has thrown up during their pregnancy. I don't think I've thrown up in like 10 years.
> 
> Moving on....I have a UTI. Fucking awesome.
> 
> Sorry for the extremely long rant everyone. I'm sure there are plenty of people that have it worse than me. Like those who can't even get pregnant. I know, I was there for a very long time....I'm very grateful for the experiences I am going through, I just needed to vent to some women who can really understand. :hugs:


Wow, you've def had a lot going on!!
I hope everything from here on out looks brighter!


----------



## ab75

Scan today, eeeeeeeekkkk! So nervous xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck :)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Here you go lolly I've put them like this to save adding all different pics x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dawnyybus

Hi girlies. 

I haven't been on in a few days as I've had an event I've been at, I've missed so much. 

But I did have my scan yesterday and they measured me 5 days ahead so my new edd is 07/01/15 

I'm totally convinced that it's a boy. 

My morning sickness has waned a little but still feel abit eurgh, but feeling a lot more happy and am starting to write lists of things I need to buy. 

I've just visited my Godchildren and showed them the pictures and they went and chose some of their old toys and DVDs to give to the baby, it was so cute. 

I hope everyone is well, I'm happy for everyone who has had their scans and sorry for the losses, I send lots of hugs and prayers.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck at your scan ab75, look forward to your update! :)

Mrshumphreys, I can't see the nub on the top 2 but I agree your scans all look very similar! I'm still convinced :pink: for you though! Roll on January so we find out! :lol:

Ok just updating the front page now... Can anyone let me know if they're missing off the list or if there edd's have changed at all so I can get it all done now instead if trawling back through hundreds of pages! :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great pics Dawny :) glad everything is well with you and bump. Hmmm I can't see a nub but I would have to agree with you going by the skull shape, not sure how accurate that theory is though but the skull looks very protruding and that supposedly means :blue:!


----------



## ab75

Scan was amazing. Now 13 weeks so due 6th jan xx


----------



## ab75

And I guess boy xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

What a lovely clear pic :) will update your EDD now. I'm thinking :pink: for yours ab75!


----------



## waiting2c

Due 30th jan - thanks!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely scans :)


----------



## Izzie74

Has anyone heard about sleeping on your left side and not your right? I'm such a wriggler, I can go to sleep on one side and wake up on my back or my right. Don't really need another thing to add to my list of worries! Has anyone got any knowledge or experience?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's to do with blood flow to baby. I'm not sure but I don't think it's going to cause problems if you don't sleep on your left.


----------



## ab75

Left side is meant to increase blood flow to baby, but as long as you don't sleep on your back as you get further on you'll be fine xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations to everyone who has had a scan! Such fantastic pictured! i really hope mine is as clear next week! 




amandaaalove said:


> Hi Everyone!! My name is Amanda, 27, and this is my first pregnancy. January 19th is the expected DD. :) My husband and I are VERY excited! We just had our second scan last week and I loved watching our baby's little feet move! Nice to be a part of this group!

that is so lovely! Imagine if you have a girl... i think it would be amazing. 









ttc_lolly said:


> Good luck at your scan ab75, look forward to your update! :)
> 
> Mrshumphreys, I can't see the nub on the top 2 but I agree your scans all look very similar! I'm still convinced :pink: for you though! Roll on January so we find out! :lol:
> 
> Ok just updating the front page now... Can anyone let me know if they're missing off the list or if there edd's have changed at all so I can get it all done now instead if trawling back through hundreds of pages! :flower:

I will update my EDD after my scan on Tuesday hun :flower:



Izzie74 said:


> Has anyone heard about sleeping on your left side and not your right? I'm such a wriggler, I can go to sleep on one side and wake up on my back or my right. Don't really need another thing to add to my list of worries! Has anyone got any knowledge or experience?

you dont have to worry about it till your a bit futher on. but as others have said hun its to do with the blood flow to baby, its much better if you sleep/lie on your left but it wont cause too many problems if you toss and turn in sleep hun. xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

waiting2c said:


> Due 30th jan - thanks!!!

Will add you to the list :thumbup:



Izzie74 said:


> Has anyone heard about sleeping on your left side and not your right? I'm such a wriggler, I can go to sleep on one side and wake up on my back or my right. Don't really need another thing to add to my list of worries! Has anyone got any knowledge or experience?

As all the other ladies have said, it's due to blood flow and I also think there's some nerve that can be pressed on by sleeping on your right. I think it's after 16w anyway, so you're ok for now :thumbup: I'd highly recommend a maternity pillow if you're a bedtime wriggler! I have a full body one and it enabled me to sleep all night long on my left side. I'm a stomach sleeper usually but I haven't been able to do that in weeks now, my uterus is like a rock!


----------



## buddyIV

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> I have had a couple really bad weeks. First, I lost my job and I'm 100% positive it's because I'm pregnant. I was practically forced out the door and my job was made beyond unreasonable ever since I told my boss I'm pregnant. We did end up working out a deal where I would stay and train my replacement in exchange he would approve unemployment. (This would allow me to keep my job until about November, as it's a lot to train someone on.) I know if I took him to court over this I would win, without a doubt. But to be honest, it's not worth the time, stress or money. I'd rather just move on. In a way, this has kind of worked out for the best. I wouldn't of had a ton of time built up for maternity leave, so money would be very tight. Now this way, I'm really just taking maternity leave 2 months early, will be paid throughout and even a for a couple of months after the baby is born. But here's the problem...about 6 months ago I spoke to my boss about going back to school and he gave me his blessing. We spoke about how I would need to move around my schedule sometimes, but would take as many evening/online classes as I could. He was more than ok with it. Gave me his blessing and even told me he was proud of me. So I enrolled. This was one of the problems we ran into. All of a sudden this wasn't ok and that was that. So I went from having a very flexible boss to a boss that could care less. I've already enrolled and will be completing my second semester in a month. This will only better myself and my family and I won't give up on this dream of mine. So instead now I will have to work a part-time job, be a full-time student and a full-time mom. It's going to be tough. Not impossible, but really tough. Thankfully I have a very supportive husband and I'll do whatever I need to do in order to provide for my family, continue going to school and graduating. It will be 2.5 years of hell, but all worth it in the end. Moving on.....one of the other issues I ran into at work is my previously approved time off in August is no longer approved. My best friend is getting married, I'm her MOH and her family planned her bridal shower around when I would be traveling up to NY. I haven't had the heart to let them know I can no longer come up. It's not just not having the time off, it's also not fair to my family to spend money we really don't have anymore. So I feel like the biggest piece of crap right now. Her family is like a second family and would 100% understand, but that still doesn't take away from the guilt. In addition, I grew up in NY and was going to have a baby shower while I was there, since all my friends and a lot of my family would be there. That can get thrown out the window now. :cry:
> 
> Moving on....my brother, the only family I have close by, and I had a huge falling out because he's not making the best decisions in life and I'm too protective to not say something. I have been at rock bottom, I know what's it like. I can't just sit back and watch him throw away his life. I just can't. But he's stubborn, just like me, and won't listen to anyone. I finally came to the realization, after 2 sleepless nights that you can't change people that don't want to change and the only thing I can do, is sit back and watch. I've bailed him out of jail once and told him I would never do it again. That was his one free pass, anything else he was on his own. (He got a DWI a few years back. He's not a thief or drug addict or anything super terrible. He's an alcoholic who won't admit it and I'm afraid he's going to make the same mistake since he just got his license and car back.) We have since put the bullshit behind us but it still hurts my heart.
> 
> Moving on....my family is visiting. My mother and step-father are very heavy smokers. I was too until the day I found out I was pregnant. Being around smokers has never been a problem for me. Obviously it's not wise to be around smoke while pregnant, but they smoke outside and I decided to sit down and spend some time with them. I tried to stay away from the smoke as much as possible, (I was sitting about 15 feet away) but with my brother also being there, there were 3 heavy smokers surrounding me. The smoke wasn't bothering me and then out of nowhere, made me ill. I went inside to get away from it and for the first time all pregnancy, threw up. I think I threw up for 10 minutes straight. It hurt so bad. I couldn't breathe. I feel sooooooooo bad for anyone that has thrown up during their pregnancy. I don't think I've thrown up in like 10 years.
> 
> Moving on....I have a UTI. Fucking awesome.
> 
> Sorry for the extremely long rant everyone. I'm sure there are plenty of people that have it worse than me. Like those who can't even get pregnant. I know, I was there for a very long time....I'm very grateful for the experiences I am going through, I just needed to vent to some women who can really understand. :hugs:

Wow, you really have been dealing with a lot right now! I hope you're ok :hugs: I hope things improve with your brother; at least you know you've been honest and that your honesty comes from care. Aside from that, there's nothing else you can do. 

Sorry about your job: what an ass your boss is! I wanted to respond a little to what you were saying about continuing to study. I've recently submitted my PhD thesis, and have completed it whilst looking after DS full-time and teaching/working part-time. It has been HARD! No lies, there were moments of total misery, but I'll tell you right now that the feeling of pride, self-esteem and respect that you have for yourself once you complete your course is 100% worth it. If I can do this, you absolutely can :thumbup: I had to be so disciplined, working every single night after DS went to bed (read: even less social life than normal Mums :haha:), but ahhhhh the feeling of relief when I handed my thesis in was amazing! You can do it, and if you ever want any support, or to vent about the difficulties of juggling studying and motherhood, don't hesitate to PM me on here.

I also wanted to say (and this is a wierd coincidence!) that I'm also facing the same issue with a friend's wedding (I'm MOH). It's a destination wedding and we simply cannot afford it, and I feel awful letting her down, but I have to put my family and obligations to them first. I haven't told her yet, but I'm hopeful that she'll understand. I hope we both get on ok with our wedding situations!


----------



## Buckles

Hi ladies, can I please join you?? I'm pregnant with our third jellybean who is due to appear into the world on 1st Jan. 
I haven't joined any groups recently as last time I did, I had a mmc and it was an awful experience, but moving onwards on upwards now. I have a little girl who is 20 months old today, she is a little pickle but us also my rock along with my husband.
We have had 2 scans, one at 6+4 and the last one being at 12+5. We had an early scan due to me falling pregnant straight after my mc (11 weeks of bleeding!!) 
Now the scans say I have a perfect baby, I am relaxing and starting to enjoy it :) 
Hope to meet some lovely ladies on here xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Buckles said:


> Hi ladies, can I please join you?? I'm pregnant with our third jellybean who is due to appear into the world on 1st Jan.
> I haven't joined any groups recently as last time I did, I had a mmc and it was an awful experience, but moving onwards on upwards now. I have a little girl who is 20 months old today, she is a little pickle but us also my rock along with my husband.
> We have had 2 scans, one at 6+4 and the last one being at 12+5. We had an early scan due to me falling pregnant straight after my mc (11 weeks of bleeding!!)
> Now the scans say I have a perfect baby, I am relaxing and starting to enjoy it :)
> Hope to meet some lovely ladies on here xxx

Of course you can lovely :flower: jump right in! Welcome and congrats!

Is your current ticker from a previous baby!?


----------



## Buckles

Yes it is... I can guarantee that I am still not pregnant with my daughter, otherwise I would be way over due!! 
I think I've made it disappear now x


----------



## wifey2013

How's everybody doing? I'm falling asleep constantly the past two weeks. Other than that sore boobs are subsiding which is nice. Heartburn is still constant and driving me nuts. Other than that I can't complain. We finally started telling people about the baby which feels really great! I have my next Dr.'s appointment on Thursday and we should have the results of our MaterniT21. Well as I type this I need to go take my second nap of the day&#8230; ZzzzzZzzzZzzz!


----------



## ab75

Welcome buckles and congratulations xx


----------



## Maisypie

ttc_lolly could you change my EDD from the 11 to the 7th of January please?


----------



## hopeful2012

I had an awful day at work- my bosses are driving me up the wall, not telling me somethings, then giving wrong info, telling me to go home because I don't feel good, then telling me that I'm at risk of losing my benefits because my average hours per week isn't high enough (which it is-my bosses suggestion was to use my pto, which I have been doing she just didn't take that in to account before opening her mouth) 
I'm so glad I'm officially on vacation until Monday! I even turned off my phone so they couldn't call! LOL!
And I got my appointment made for my private gender scan- August 5!


----------



## sethsmummy

SMandel22 - im so sorry your having such a hard time hun :hugs: I really hope things pick up for you soon. 




Buckles said:


> Hi ladies, can I please join you?? I'm pregnant with our third jellybean who is due to appear into the world on 1st Jan.
> I haven't joined any groups recently as last time I did, I had a mmc and it was an awful experience, but moving onwards on upwards now. I have a little girl who is 20 months old today, she is a little pickle but us also my rock along with my husband.
> We have had 2 scans, one at 6+4 and the last one being at 12+5. We had an early scan due to me falling pregnant straight after my mc (11 weeks of bleeding!!)
> Now the scans say I have a perfect baby, I am relaxing and starting to enjoy it :)
> Hope to meet some lovely ladies on here xxx

Congratulations and welcome hun :D 




wifey2013 said:


> How's everybody doing? I'm falling asleep constantly the past two weeks. Other than that sore boobs are subsiding which is nice. Heartburn is still constant and driving me nuts. Other than that I can't complain. We finally started telling people about the baby which feels really great! I have my next Dr.'s appointment on Thursday and we should have the results of our MaterniT21. Well as I type this I need to go take my second nap of the day ZzzzzZzzzZzzz!

Im not so sleepy but my boobs are still very tender, and im with you on the heartburn front.. it sucks. I also still have MS :( 

I'm glad you now feel comfortable enough to tell people about the pregnancy hun :Dance: 



hopeful2012 said:


> I had an awful day at work- my bosses are driving me up the wall, not telling me somethings, then giving wrong info, telling me to go home because I don't feel good, then telling me that I'm at risk of losing my benefits because my average hours per week isn't high enough (which it is-my bosses suggestion was to use my pto, which I have been doing she just didn't take that in to account before opening her mouth)
> I'm so glad I'm officially on vacation until Monday! I even turned off my phone so they couldn't call! LOL!
> And I got my appointment made for my private gender scan- August 5!

so so sorry this is happening to you hun! Seems to be happening to quite a few people and its rediculous. Im glad you have a little break for a few days! :hugs:

6 days till my scan :dance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry your having a rubbish time with work :hugs:

I booked our private gender scan too. 3rd August :)


----------



## Dawnyybus

Izzie74 said:


> Has anyone heard about sleeping on your left side and not your right? I'm such a wriggler, I can go to sleep on one side and wake up on my back or my right. Don't really need another thing to add to my list of worries! Has anyone got any knowledge or experience?

I heard about sleeping on your left and have been trying to for about 4 weeks already, I'm usually a right sleeper, being abit over paranoid but... 



ttc_lolly said:


> Good luck at your scan ab75, look forward to your update! :)
> 
> Mrshumphreys, I can't see the nub on the top 2 but I agree your scans all look very similar! I'm still convinced :pink: for you though! Roll on January so we find out! :lol:
> 
> Ok just updating the front page now... Can anyone let me know if they're missing off the list or if there edd's have changed at all so I can get it all done now instead if trawling back through hundreds of pages! :flower:

Please can my due date be changed to 7th January. 

Thank you 

I'm having no luck at the minute after a string of things going wrong for my boyfriend and I. I was driving home yesterday from my mums and luckily only about 8 miles from home had a flat tyre in the pitch black at 11pm... Nightmare, luckily my lovely boyfriend came and rescued me, but now I have to find money for a new tyre... 

Xxxxxx


----------



## wifey2013

Are we going to restart this group in the second tri?


----------



## SCgirl

wifey2013 said:


> Are we going to restart this group in the second tri?

I may be mistaken, but I thought this was already in a different section than first tri- in the discussion groups?


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is in pregnancy discussions so doesn't need moving :)

My ticker says 2nd tri today. Is it not next week?


----------



## SCgirl

I always heard 13w3 (1/3 of 40 weeks), but there's varying sites. Maybe like differences on when it becomes a fetus haha.


----------



## Pix

I always went with 13:3 for 2nd trimester. 

Ok ladies. I need advice. I have my monthly midwife appt tomorrow so of course I will be asking her. But I'm slightly stressing. My feet are already swelling. Granted I did fracture my foot at the end of April. But it's both of them. If I stand for long periods or walk, Ect. I'm going to try lime or lemon water to help. But I'm worried this is a sign of things to come. :-(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does anyone know anything about Hand, Foot and Mouth in Pregnancy? It's going around Tristan's nursery so I'm now worried about going there.


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies, my mistake - I thought this was in first tri boards!


----------



## SCgirl

I imagine you've already looked into it quite a bit, but this seems pretty straight forward- https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1111.aspx?CategoryID=54#close
Now, something like CMV would make me more worried if you've never had it... 

I personally try to stay away from anything like that because I have asthma, so doctors say I'm in a "high risk" group... (same as children and elderly. go figure.)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Pix said:


> I always went with 13:3 for 2nd trimester.
> 
> Ok ladies. I need advice. I have my monthly midwife appt tomorrow so of course I will be asking her. But I'm slightly stressing. My feet are already swelling. Granted I did fracture my foot at the end of April. But it's both of them. If I stand for long periods or walk, Ect. I'm going to try lime or lemon water to help. But I'm worried this is a sign of things to come. :-(

My feet swell constantly even when I'm not pregnant as soon as they get slightly warm, I can't even wear socks in winter it's that bad!! There are sprays that you can buy over the counter that do help me with mine xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Maisypie said:


> ttc_lolly could you change my EDD from the 11 to the 7th of January please?




Dawnyybus said:


> Please can my due date be changed to 7th January.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I'm having no luck at the minute after a string of things going wrong for my boyfriend and I. I was driving home yesterday from my mums and luckily only about 8 miles from home had a flat tyre in the pitch black at 11pm... Nightmare, luckily my lovely boyfriend came and rescued me, but now I have to find money for a new tyre...
> 
> Xxxxxx

Updated for both :thumbup:



wifey2013 said:


> Are we going to restart this group in the second tri?

 As already answered, this thread is just in the pregnancy discussion section :)



brunettebimbo said:


> This is in pregnancy discussions so doesn't need moving :)
> 
> My ticker says 2nd tri today. Is it not next week?

There's lots of different calculations, but I always go by roughly splitting it by 3, so 2nd tri around 13w and 3rd tri around 27w :thumbup:



Pix said:


> I always went with 13:3 for 2nd trimester.
> 
> Ok ladies. I need advice. I have my monthly midwife appt tomorrow so of course I will be asking her. But I'm slightly stressing. My feet are already swelling. Granted I did fracture my foot at the end of April. But it's both of them. If I stand for long periods or walk, Ect. I'm going to try lime or lemon water to help. But I'm worried this is a sign of things to come. :-(

Definitely speak to your mw, I know a lot of ladies just retain water so easily throughout their pregnancy but of course there are some more serious complications that can include getting swollen feet, but I'm sure the risk is small, but always better to speak to a health professional and play it safe :flower:



brunettebimbo said:


> Does anyone know anything about Hand, Foot and Mouth in Pregnancy? It's going around Tristan's nursery so I'm now worried about going there.

I don't think it's too complicated or there's any high risks during pregnancy but I'm not 100%, maybe call your mw for advice? :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls :)

I've been to the Doctors because I'm throwing up blood. He said it is my aspirin so I now have to take Omeprazole too. 

He said I should be ok around Hand, Foot and Mouth because I am 12 weeks :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG how scary BB, hope the new meds work :hugs:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hey. Hope everyone is doing ok. Lovely scan pics ladies! This week I have felt so sick and been sick twice, not nice when you're huntched over the sink and your 2 year old is taking the mick lol. I have had chippy tea the past 2 days, just haven't felt like a home cooked meal, I can't bear to go in the fridge, it just totally stinks of meat! Yuck.
Have my 12 week scan a week today. So excited but nervous too. I was between 11 and 12 weeks when I had the mc last year so this week is nerve racking for me.
My mum tested my blood sugar the other day and it was a little high. Trying to be good but at the minute I'm not eating right.

Those already with more than 1 child, when you had your 2nd did you have any rules about visitors once you got home from hospital? I've told my OH that if me and baby have to stay in, Alex will be my first visitor and I'm not bothered once Alex has met his new brother/sister who else comes to the hospital. But our first day home I would like it to be just us 4 as a family so Alex has a bit of time with mummy, daddy and new baby. Or just ask grandparents and my sister to come later in the evening. Argh I don't know! Lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hey. Hope everyone is doing ok. Lovely scan pics ladies! This week I have felt so sick and been sick twice, not nice when you're huntched over the sink and your 2 year old is taking the mick lol. I have had chippy tea the past 2 days, just haven't felt like a home cooked meal, I can't bear to go in the fridge, it just totally stinks of meat! Yuck.
> Have my 12 week scan a week today. So excited but nervous too. I was between 11 and 12 weeks when I had the mc last year so this week is nerve racking for me.
> My mum tested my blood sugar the other day and it was a little high. Trying to be good but at the minute I'm not eating right.
> 
> Those already with more than 1 child, when you had your 2nd did you have any rules about visitors once you got home from hospital? I've told my OH that if me and baby have to stay in, Alex will be my first visitor and I'm not bothered once Alex has met his new brother/sister who else comes to the hospital. But our first day home I would like it to be just us 4 as a family so Alex has a bit of time with mummy, daddy and new baby. Or just ask grandparents and my sister to come later in the evening. Argh I don't know! Lol.

I have my fingers crossed for you hun! must be a scary week :hugs:

yep we had rules for hospital/coming home. At hospital nobody was allowed to come and see baby until Seth had been in and both of my parents had been. When we came home we told everyone that nobody was allowed to visit for a week so seth had a chance to get used to the new routine and get to know baby. 

this time will be the same depending on how things go. I am hoping for a VBAC and to get out of hospital after only 6 hours... in which case the boys probably wont be coming to the hospital... so NOBODY will be allowed to come into the hospital. The first people to meet baby will be the boys and DH (DH will be staying at home with the boys while a friend is with me during labor). If I am kept in overnight then my friend is going to pick up DH and the boys to come meet baby... then once they have met baby.. then parents/sister will be allowed in to meet baby and thats it. Once we are home regardless of whether people got to meet baby or not the first 2 days will be ours and ours alone again to allow seth to get used to their being a change to his new routine with baby around. After that ill allow visitors but only in short bursts.. no people staying for hours on end and demanding to have tea/coffee made for them. 

The big big rule will be though no matter when someone comes that they acknowledge the boys first before they coo over baby. and if they or anybody in their house has even the slightest sniffle then they keep the hell away. 

Brunette so sorry you've been so ill! I hope the new meds work xxx


----------



## ab75

Dd1 was at my in law's while I had dd2, then dh picked her up and collected us from hospital. I didn't want any visitors but nobody listened and we had family in and out all day.
This time will be totally different. If baby is not too big I am having a home birth so that the girls can be there, we live 100 miles away from family now and I am not telling anyone that I have had the baby until it is at least a day old, and don't want visitors for a couple of days. And like you said Tara, they better aknowledge the girls 1st xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ab75 said:


> Dd1 was at my in law's while I had dd2, then dh picked her up and collected us from hospital. I didn't want any visitors but nobody listened and we had family in and out all day.
> This time will be totally different. If baby is not too big I am having a home birth so that the girls can be there, we live 100 miles away from family now and I am not telling anyone that I have had the baby until it is at least a day old, and don't want visitors for a couple of days. And like you said Tara, they better aknowledge the girls 1st xx

I had to do that with Ethan! I didnt tell anyone that my section was at 38+6.. they all thought it was a week later.. the only people who knew were my mum and dad (mum had Seth), my sister as she was at the appointment with me when it was booked and dh lol. We waited until that night to announce he was born.

Hopefully be doing the same this time. my friend is going through her driving lessons/test so she will take me when its time and hopefully bring me right back home again once its all over. If i do get to go home after 4/6 hours i will just announce once were home and settled as i know nobody will come all the way over here ... and if they did.. theyd get turned away anyway lol x


----------



## ab75

Lol, funny how we change with each baby, I wanted everyone to visit dd1 but now I just want my husband and children. Think I'm getting anti social lol, I can't be arsed with people irl. Plus some people were a bit cheeky when we announced so now I think "well fck you, you won't be visiting"lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

its not anti social hun.. you just dont realise that first time the hell its going to be if everyone comes in and out all the time. Thankfully i've never had that.. apart from when seth was 2 days old and i was discharged i had my parents and my sister/bil and their 3 kids all in my house!! I didnt even get a seat on one of my sofas! I was made to sit on the bloody floor.. and then made to leave Seth with DH and walk out to the chinese!! So i am very strict with my rules after that :haha: and if people dont like it i just say tough shit lol x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thanks. 
I just don't know what to do. I know I have until jan to think about it anyway. With Alex we were out of hospital within a few hours and lived with my parents and sister, then FIL and MIL (seperated) came to see him. I'm close with my parents and sister so would like to see them. My mum will be having Alex when I go into labour. I know none of them would ignore Alex so I am not worried about that. I guess it will all depend when we come out of hospital I suppose. I just know I want the first few hours just the 4 of us. 
Its something I'll have to discuss with OH because he will have to let his parents know the rules.


----------



## sethsmummy

gotta love the inlaws welsh ;) my inlaws gave DH drunk abusive phone calls the night i had Seth! because they weren't allowed straight upto the hospital to see him or the day after. they didnt even think of the fact id just had a pretty traumatic birth or that i myself hadnt seen him that first night.. they only cared about themselves. x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

sethsmummy said:


> its not anti social hun.. you just dont realise that first time the hell its going to be if everyone comes in and out all the time. Thankfully i've never had that.. apart from when seth was 2 days old and i was discharged i had my parents and my sister/bil and their 3 kids all in my house!! I didnt even get a seat on one of my sofas! I was made to sit on the bloody floor.. and then made to leave Seth with DH and walk out to the chinese!! So i am very strict with my rules after that :haha: and if people dont like it i just say tough shit lol x

wow!! People can seriously be that rude?! My dad went for mine and OH's chippy tea when I got out of hospital, none of my family would of allowed me to walk for the tea. Gawd I'm gobsmacked x


----------



## ab75

My inlaws are ok. But the fact that we live far away now is fab, lol. Only downside is that my mum travels up here a lot for work and just pops in when it suits her. She will be getting told that I don't want her here everyday. We don't really get on, she irritates me a lot!!! Xx


----------



## ab75

sethsmummy said:


> its not anti social hun.. you just dont realise that first time the hell its going to be if everyone comes in and out all the time. Thankfully i've never had that.. apart from when seth was 2 days old and i was discharged i had my parents and my sister/bil and their 3 kids all in my house!! I didnt even get a seat on one of my sofas! I was made to sit on the bloody floor.. and then made to leave Seth with DH and walk out to the chinese!! So i am very strict with my rules after that :haha: and if people dont like it i just say tough shit lol x

That is really rude. My stepmum brought us a steak pie and micro veg so that we didn't have to cook and my sis brought m&s meals.
We had chicken kebab and chips from chippy tho lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh yes! or at least my family lol. 

It even went that far that my mum and sister walked off too fast and moaned at me for not keeping up :S i was like erm.. i just had a baby... they just had to cut me down there and did some pretty bad damage! 

oh gosh hun.. my folks dont live that far away but they dont visit often at all. the only person i have to worry about his time is a new friend (the one who will be with me) because shes more excited than me just now lol so will have to keep reminding her that because of seths Autism he needs time to adjust before people come round a lot x


----------



## Pix

This is why I'm so happy to be due around a holiday again. Lol. Everyone has plans and they don't bombard me. Dd was born. Well today 10 years ago!! So there were a lot of picnics and stuff. DS was born around Memorial Day. So again a lot happening. This time. Christmas and New Years. I'm honestly hoping to go in between those days!!! That way it will just be us. 

I can't understand how people can be so rude. My family was the obnoxious opposite. When DS was born they all came up from Philly and fussed over both of us. How can you tell them to leave when they are propping your feet up and cooking for you!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh id have loved that Pix! lol I got left with the mess after my lot visited :( ha i was still trying to catch up a few weeks later. 

Yeah i think it is going to be nice being due january :D Everyone is going to be busy or broke so wont be upto traveling around much :haha: 

A big happy 10th birthday to your daughter hun! :cake: 

Depending on whether i get to go right upto my due date and have my VBAC this baby could come on either my mum or friends birthdays.. lol that would be an interesting one.. hopefully he/she comes on neither of those days. xx


----------



## ab75

Happy birthday to your daughter xx
I think I'll go about 28th December xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo all the excitement of christmas going to set you off?? 

I cant wait till christmas this year even though ill be huge by then lol. xx


----------



## Izzie74

10 weeks today. Still hadn't heard from the hospital about booking appointments so gave them a ring. Despite seeing her over two weeks ago and her saying she would do it that day, it seems my gp did not do a referral! So glad my mum said to call - I was delaying as I didn't want to seem obnoxious! Feeling rather annoyed. I'm sure it will all get sorted out on the wash!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh hun thats terrible! Im glad you rang. hopefully they manage to get it all sorted out quickly! :hugs:


----------



## MissyX90

12 weeks today =D loved my scan even recorded it


----------



## cheezytrish

Such a great morning! Woke up and didn't feel sick for the first time in 8 weeks! (hope it lasts). I even had enough energy to go for a kayak before work. :) Funny, I'm having the most unbelievable craving for pancakes...I'm obsessed...PANCAKES!!!


----------



## ab75

sethsmummy said:


> oooo all the excitement of christmas going to set you off??
> 
> I cant wait till christmas this year even though ill be huge by then lol. xx

Zoe was born 34+5 & Zara 38+5 so think I'll be early again. Doc said I won't get to go past 40 weeks as girls were big for their gestation(6,13.5 & 9,6) xx


----------



## ab75

Glad you phoned Izzie.
Great scan Missy.
Well done on the kayaking Trish. I can't stop eating corn on the cob xx


----------



## MissyX90

ab75 said:


> Glad you phoned Izzie.
> Great scan Missy.
> Well done on the kayaking Trish. I can't stop eating corn on the cob xx


thank you wasn't even a 3d scan then he was like ill put it on see what we can see happy moment i still can't believe I'm pregnant lol


----------



## sunshine85

Had my appointment yesterday. Was supposed to be 12 weeks 2 days but scan shows 13 weeks 2 days..baby was kicking around in there. Felt so surreal. HB was 170. I have an NT scan on Monday and feeling sick and nervous about it now blah! 

We are breaking news to family tomorrow as we are leaving for Miami tonight to go spend the weekend with them


----------



## ab75

Enjoy telling family sunshine and enjoy your trip xx


----------



## SMandel22

buddyIV said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! I hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> I have had a couple really bad weeks. First, I lost my job and I'm 100% positive it's because I'm pregnant. I was practically forced out the door and my job was made beyond unreasonable ever since I told my boss I'm pregnant. We did end up working out a deal where I would stay and train my replacement in exchange he would approve unemployment. (This would allow me to keep my job until about November, as it's a lot to train someone on.) I know if I took him to court over this I would win, without a doubt. But to be honest, it's not worth the time, stress or money. I'd rather just move on. In a way, this has kind of worked out for the best. I wouldn't of had a ton of time built up for maternity leave, so money would be very tight. Now this way, I'm really just taking maternity leave 2 months early, will be paid throughout and even a for a couple of months after the baby is born. But here's the problem...about 6 months ago I spoke to my boss about going back to school and he gave me his blessing. We spoke about how I would need to move around my schedule sometimes, but would take as many evening/online classes as I could. He was more than ok with it. Gave me his blessing and even told me he was proud of me. So I enrolled. This was one of the problems we ran into. All of a sudden this wasn't ok and that was that. So I went from having a very flexible boss to a boss that could care less. I've already enrolled and will be completing my second semester in a month. This will only better myself and my family and I won't give up on this dream of mine. So instead now I will have to work a part-time job, be a full-time student and a full-time mom. It's going to be tough. Not impossible, but really tough. Thankfully I have a very supportive husband and I'll do whatever I need to do in order to provide for my family, continue going to school and graduating. It will be 2.5 years of hell, but all worth it in the end. Moving on.....one of the other issues I ran into at work is my previously approved time off in August is no longer approved. My best friend is getting married, I'm her MOH and her family planned her bridal shower around when I would be traveling up to NY. I haven't had the heart to let them know I can no longer come up. It's not just not having the time off, it's also not fair to my family to spend money we really don't have anymore. So I feel like the biggest piece of crap right now. Her family is like a second family and would 100% understand, but that still doesn't take away from the guilt. In addition, I grew up in NY and was going to have a baby shower while I was there, since all my friends and a lot of my family would be there. That can get thrown out the window now. :cry:
> 
> Moving on....my brother, the only family I have close by, and I had a huge falling out because he's not making the best decisions in life and I'm too protective to not say something. I have been at rock bottom, I know what's it like. I can't just sit back and watch him throw away his life. I just can't. But he's stubborn, just like me, and won't listen to anyone. I finally came to the realization, after 2 sleepless nights that you can't change people that don't want to change and the only thing I can do, is sit back and watch. I've bailed him out of jail once and told him I would never do it again. That was his one free pass, anything else he was on his own. (He got a DWI a few years back. He's not a thief or drug addict or anything super terrible. He's an alcoholic who won't admit it and I'm afraid he's going to make the same mistake since he just got his license and car back.) We have since put the bullshit behind us but it still hurts my heart.
> 
> Moving on....my family is visiting. My mother and step-father are very heavy smokers. I was too until the day I found out I was pregnant. Being around smokers has never been a problem for me. Obviously it's not wise to be around smoke while pregnant, but they smoke outside and I decided to sit down and spend some time with them. I tried to stay away from the smoke as much as possible, (I was sitting about 15 feet away) but with my brother also being there, there were 3 heavy smokers surrounding me. The smoke wasn't bothering me and then out of nowhere, made me ill. I went inside to get away from it and for the first time all pregnancy, threw up. I think I threw up for 10 minutes straight. It hurt so bad. I couldn't breathe. I feel sooooooooo bad for anyone that has thrown up during their pregnancy. I don't think I've thrown up in like 10 years.
> 
> Moving on....I have a UTI. Fucking awesome.
> 
> Sorry for the extremely long rant everyone. I'm sure there are plenty of people that have it worse than me. Like those who can't even get pregnant. I know, I was there for a very long time....I'm very grateful for the experiences I am going through, I just needed to vent to some women who can really understand. :hugs:
> 
> Wow, you really have been dealing with a lot right now! I hope you're ok :hugs: I hope things improve with your brother; at least you know you've been honest and that your honesty comes from care. Aside from that, there's nothing else you can do.
> 
> Sorry about your job: what an ass your boss is! I wanted to respond a little to what you were saying about continuing to study. I've recently submitted my PhD thesis, and have completed it whilst looking after DS full-time and teaching/working part-time. It has been HARD! No lies, there were moments of total misery, but I'll tell you right now that the feeling of pride, self-esteem and respect that you have for yourself once you complete your course is 100% worth it. If I can do this, you absolutely can :thumbup: I had to be so disciplined, working every single night after DS went to bed (read: even less social life than normal Mums :haha:), but ahhhhh the feeling of relief when I handed my thesis in was amazing! You can do it, and if you ever want any support, or to vent about the difficulties of juggling studying and motherhood, don't hesitate to PM me on here.
> 
> I also wanted to say (and this is a wierd coincidence!) that I'm also facing the same issue with a friend's wedding (I'm MOH). It's a destination wedding and we simply cannot afford it, and I feel awful letting her down, but I have to put my family and obligations to them first. I haven't told her yet, but I'm hopeful that she'll understand. I hope we both get on ok with our wedding situations!Click to expand...

Thank you so much!!! And congrats on your achievements!!! Stories like yours are what keeps me going. I think of it as another 2.5 years until one of my biggest dreams comes true. 2.5 years of hell, lol. But I'll make it. :)

I wish you the best of luck with your friends wedding. I'm sure they will understand, but it doesn't stop you from feeling like crap about it. :(


----------



## sethsmummy

ab75 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> oooo all the excitement of christmas going to set you off??
> 
> I cant wait till christmas this year even though ill be huge by then lol. xx
> 
> Zoe was born 34+5 & Zara 38+5 so think I'll be early again. Doc said I won't get to go past 40 weeks as girls were big for their gestation(6,13.5 & 9,6) xxClick to expand...

ooo well fx for a little christmas baby hun :D :xmas6:

do you get GD hun or do you just make bigger babies? xx


----------



## ab75

I just make big babies apparently, lol. Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations on the fab scans Missy and sunshine! 

hehe ab nothing wrong with a big baby... all chunky and cute <3 3 out of 4 of my sisters were all 10lb plus! although i must say id rather have my teeny tiny babies lol. although ethan was a decent size :) wonder what this one will be. This will probably be my bigger baby im going to guess xx


----------



## ab75

Zoe was only 6lb 13.5 oz, but was born at 34+5. Zara was 9lb 6oz at 38+5 but didn't look chunky. I am expecting this one to be over 10lbs lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

If it helps hun my sister said her biggest (10lb 6oz) was easier to push out than her smallest (8lb something). 

Id love another 6lb baby but i dont think that will be happening :rofl: x


----------



## ab75

I can't complain, both my labours have been easy, no pain relief, dd1 90mins, dd2 50mins xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

My middle son stopped growing at 35 weeks but was still 6lb 8oz & my youngest was born at 39wks & was 8lb 13oz! They've told me this time (& put a chart in my notes) that from 24 weeks I have to have weekly/ fortnightly growth checks as because I'm so small (8stone when not pregnant) my youngest was very big & I suffer with spd so this time they won't let me go that big so I think this 1 will be a December baby too me & my consultant have to sit down nearer the time & discuss wether I'll go in early to be induced or go in early to have a section :-( I'm dreading having to make that decision but we'll have to decide which will be best for me & baby xx


----------



## ab75

At least they are keeping an eye on you mrs. Hopefully you won't need induction or section xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I was induced with my eldest & middle ones & tbh it really wasn't that bad esp my 2nd 2hrs 32mins from being induced to actually having him so I can't complain, my youngest was Definatly the worst my waters broke during the night went in the next morning to get checked over as I wasn't having any pains, sent back home, pains didn't start at all until 9pm went into the hospital at 6am the following morning, even though I was fully dilated & pushing they kept saying I wasn't as he wasn't moving any lower, then his heart rate dipped dangerously low so they basically yanked him out of me, nearly had to have surgery I ripped from front to back & they actually admitted afterwards that yes I was pushing but he was clearly too big that's why he wasn't getting lower so I think if I'm given the option to go in & be induced early to save all that happening again I'd jump at the chance lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

mrs.humphreys said:


> I was induced with my eldest & middle ones & tbh it really wasn't that bad esp my 2nd 2hrs 32mins from being induced to actually having him so I can't complain, my youngest was Definatly the worst my waters broke during the night went in the next morning to get checked over as I wasn't having any pains, sent back home, pains didn't start at all until 9pm went into the hospital at 6am the following morning, even though I was fully dilated & pushing they kept saying I wasn't as he wasn't moving any lower, then his heart rate dipped dangerously low so they basically yanked him out of me, nearly had to have surgery I ripped from front to back & they actually admitted afterwards that yes I was pushing but he was clearly too big that's why he wasn't getting lower so I think if I'm given the option to go in & be induced early to save all that happening again I'd jump at the chance lol x


Oh Mrs that sounds terrible :( I hated my induction too! It was the reason i chose section with Ethan, there was just too much that wasn't done properly and it was horrific. Took me a long time to heal afterwards and even longer to forget how bad it was. This time though the hospital I'mat are fab so I hope I won't have any problems this time around. I so want that perfect vaginal birth! Although if baby gets stuck or isn't coping I will be going straight for a section...no forceps! If they try put those near me they will get kicked in the face HARD!


----------



## ab75

Ouch ladies, that sounds so painful. Hope its easier this time around.

So, I have just had a friend text me and ask if this baby was planned! WTF! I haven't text back as I think it is really rude that someone would even ask that. And I want to say something cheeky back but I am not a nasty person. It was very much planned, just like all my other pregnancies, but, even if it wasn't, 1=I would have announced it as a happy surprise, 2=what the f#@$ has it got to do with anybody. My stepmum asked the same when I told her along with more questions, including "we didn't know you were trying". Well sorry, never realised I had to tell the world my future plans. 
Aaarrrghhh, sorry for venting. I am soooo angry xx


----------



## cheezytrish

ab75 said:


> Ouch ladies, that sounds so painful. Hope its easier this time around.
> 
> So, I have just had a friend text me and ask if this baby was planned! WTF! I haven't text back as I think it is really rude that someone would even ask that. And I want to say something cheeky back but I am not a nasty person. It was very much planned, just like all my other pregnancies, but, even if it wasn't, 1=I would have announced it as a happy surprise, 2=what the f#@$ has it got to do with anybody. My stepmum asked the same when I told her along with more questions, including "we didn't know you were trying". Well sorry, never realised I had to tell the world my future plans.
> Aaarrrghhh, sorry for venting. I am soooo angry xx


It's so awful it's actually funny. (sorry, not laughing at you, but laughing at how your body seems to become public information once you have a bump). I had a friend who was quite a private person. She got so angry with strangers constantly trying to rub her belly that she started rubbing their bellies in return. Apparently, it was quite effective.

If you need some awesome venting articles about totally inappropriate questions asked to preg. women, go to scarymommy.com (yeah, I know i've mentioned it before but I love it for it's honest irreverence)


----------



## KrissyKris22

ab75 said:


> Ouch ladies, that sounds so painful. Hope its easier this time around.
> 
> So, I have just had a friend text me and ask if this baby was planned! WTF! I haven't text back as I think it is really rude that someone would even ask that. And I want to say something cheeky back but I am not a nasty person. It was very much planned, just like all my other pregnancies, but, even if it wasn't, 1=I would have announced it as a happy surprise, 2=what the f#@$ has it got to do with anybody. My stepmum asked the same when I told her along with more questions, including "we didn't know you were trying". Well sorry, never realised I had to tell the world my future plans.
> Aaarrrghhh, sorry for venting. I am soooo angry xx

People kill me when they say things like that. Like why does it matter or in fact its not any of ure business if it was planned or not lol. I've had someone asked me so what am I gonna do since I'm gonna have two kids?!?! Lol. Idk why ppl feel that having kids makes ure life over. My ds and bun in the oven are my blessings :). So jus ignore that foolishness hun :)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Oh no!! Now I'm totally stressing out :-( my middle & pungent son both suffer bad with asthma now my middle son has had dry irritating cough for the past week Aswel as a runny nose, sore throat & high temp, I've had him at the docs & they've increased his inhalers & given him Nasel sprays & medicine for hayfever now I've just found out 2 kids that go to there school (same classes as my middle & youngest) have got whooping cough!! But the parents haven't bothered telling school! I'm fuming!! This could be seriously dangerous for the boys with already having bad asthma & now I've just looked online & all the symptoms of the early signs of whooping cough he's got :-(


----------



## sethsmummy

mrs.humphreys said:


> Oh no!! Now I'm totally stressing out :-( my middle & pungent son both suffer bad with asthma now my middle son has had dry irritating cough for the past week Aswel as a runny nose, sore throat & high temp, I've had him at the docs & they've increased his inhalers & given him Nasel sprays & medicine for hayfever now I've just found out 2 kids that go to there school (same classes as my middle & youngest) have got whooping cough!! But the parents haven't bothered telling school! I'm fuming!! This could be seriously dangerous for the boys with already having bad asthma & now I've just looked online & all the symptoms of the early signs of whooping cough he's got :-(

Phone nhs24 hun and get them an out of hours appointment. They need treated before it gets worse. I hate when people sent sick children to school or nursery!

Omg ab I've.not had anyone ask that but we did tell people it wasn't planned and was a surprise. Nobody knows we were actually trying. It really is funny as soon as your pregnant people think they can ask/say what the hell they want without thinking.they are rude. Ridiculous.


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:)

Hope everyone is doing well!

Just updating! I had a scan yesterday and both babies are doing great! Baby A had a hb of 153 bpm and measured 11w2d. Baby B had a hb of 165 and measured 11w0d. Baby A was sleeping, while baby B was doing back flips,lol. Left pic is baby A,right is baby B
 



Attached Files:







Baby%20A.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3









Baby%20B.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww Wildchic that's brilliant :)

Mrs H I think you need to be careful if Whooping cough in pregnancy too so may be best to ask for some advice.


----------



## ab75

Mrs, hope your boys are ok.
wildchic, congratulations on your scan xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I've been to out of hours with him & they can't be sure that it isn't whooping cough :-( he's got all the symptoms & cracklings on his lungs so he's on antibiotics hopefully they've caught it early & as all my kids have had the vaccine they shouldn't get it too bad anyway but now I'm on watch for the next 24-48hrs for him until the antibiotics kick in & with my other 2 as they are now coughing Aswel x


----------



## sethsmummy

oh gosh Mrs i really hope it doesnt get bad.. im glad they are treating it! And please keep an eye on yourself too hun. 

gorgeous scan pics Wild! <3 xx


----------



## sethsmummy

very very quiet on here today ladies I hope everyone is ok! 

Ive been very very emotional today.. crying at the drop of a hat.. hope its not a sign of things to come! This pregnancy really is soooo different to my others.. we got a take away tonight.. I ordered a childs meal because I've not been able to eat a lot lately... i managed a few chips and a slice of bread... and I was full to the point of feeling sick. this baby is sure going to be a good diet haha

can i ask how much weight if any people have put on so far? im plus sized so very worried about how much i will gain. trying to make sure its as little as possible x


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> I ordered a childs meal because I've not been able to eat a lot lately...




sethsmummy said:


> can i ask how much weight if any people have put on so far? im plus sized so very worried about how much i will gain. trying to make sure its as little as possible x

I'm plus sized too. I think I've probably lost some weight, my normal-fitting pants keep falling off and my bras seem looser.

I got some uncertain CVS results and will have to have an amniocentesis in a week. I'm so stressed out about the CVS results that I can't eat or sleep. I can't think about anything else. I have lost all excitement about my pregnancy, which of course makes me feel incredibly guilty.

I believe my OB said I can gain up to 15 pounds, but she told me about 5 times NOT to diet or try to lose weight right now.

OH! And talk about emotional. I totally understand what you mean sethsmummy. I cry at everything now and I'm NOT a crier - and this was happening even before the CVS results. I saw a cell phone commercial and started sobbing. I couldn't even figure out why!


----------



## 0203

I went to the cinema to see that new musical, it was all happy and dancing and I cried...no idea why at all! 

I'm worried about the weight I will put on too, for the first 8 weeks I was losing weight and not sure why but now I am struggling to eat anything healthy. Today all I have eaten is chocolate covered Cornflakes.

Good luck with the results janetplanet


----------



## ab75

I have put on 5lb so far. Size 16 was getting tight b4 I fell pregnant so I don't want to pile it on either, but I have just finished eating dorito's and dip!!!
Hope your results are ok jp xx


----------



## SCgirl

I'm still down 2lbs from my beginning weight- but I'd gained a bunch in the months right before (hormones went crazy after depo late 2012, and worse after multiple chemicals- so my body expanded quickly).

I'm a bit worried at the moment- either suffering from ibs issues or food poisoning. Fell sick very soon after dinner, severe pains, and came back out both ends. It was horrible. Praying it wasn't the food, or something that could get passed on through placenta!

My scan was scheduled for Monday and dh is taking it off (we're also moving that afternoon). Got a call thurs that they scheduled wrong and now it's on Tuesday- so dh will have to miss it. Frustrating!


----------



## wifey2013

I've only gained 1lb according to my Dr. But I think there must be something wrong with his scale as I've been eating for 5! LOL


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Last time I weighed myself I'd put on nearly a stone in total :-( but to be honest I expect it, I've put on a lot really fast with all my others too, the midwife puts it down to me being small to start off with, I am lucky though as I've always lost it straight away, really hope the same happens this time x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I actually lost weight between my first few appointments. I think it's the sickness and food aversions. I think I will have gained now but I really don't mind. I lost it all really quickly with my son.


----------



## wildchic

I've lost weight. Doctor put me on a supplement to help me gain some weight. He mentioned something about being hospitalized if I continue to lose. Something can apparently happen to the placenta if you lose too much weight. So I'm 'trying' to eat smaller meals more often just so I don't lose any more!


----------



## sethsmummy

JanetPlanet said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> I ordered a childs meal because I've not been able to eat a lot lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> can i ask how much weight if any people have put on so far? im plus sized so very worried about how much i will gain. trying to make sure its as little as possible xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm plus sized too. I think I've probably lost some weight, my normal-fitting pants keep falling off and my bras seem looser.
> 
> I got some uncertain CVS results and will have to have an amniocentesis in a week. I'm so stressed out about the CVS results that I can't eat or sleep. I can't think about anything else. I have lost all excitement about my pregnancy, which of course makes me feel incredibly guilty.
> 
> I believe my OB said I can gain up to 15 pounds, but she told me about 5 times NOT to diet or try to lose weight right now.
> 
> OH! And talk about emotional. I totally understand what you mean sethsmummy. I cry at everything now and I'm NOT a crier - and this was happening even before the CVS results. I saw a cell phone commercial and started sobbing. I couldn't even figure out why!Click to expand...

awww hun :hugs: I hope everything turns out ok :hugs: 

Thanks ladies.. i feel a bit better. Iv not been eating the best which i need to stop and get back to proper eating and drinking plenty of water. 

I've gained 4lb so far since my bfp. Well i did gain more but i lost it and now slowly putting on again :( i want to try maintain my weight if i can. Theres no way ican go over the next stone mark.. i would be mortified! 

I dont feel embarrased to share that atm i am 20 stone 8lb... and i really dont want to hit that 21 stone mark. I am determined to stay around this weight if i can help it. x


----------



## gertrude

JanetPlanet said:


> I got some uncertain CVS results and will have to have an amniocentesis in a week. I'm so stressed out about the CVS results that I can't eat or sleep. I can't think about anything else. I have lost all excitement about my pregnancy, which of course makes me feel incredibly guilty.

If you want to chat do PM me. 

I have been lurking here because whilst I'm technically due in Jan, I had a TFMR in Jan @ 17.5weeks and so I haven't really wanted to join any group in case I have to leave again. I've been reading this thread since nearly the beginning but I wanted to post to say if I can help at all just let me know. I had an amnio last time and am just waiting for my CVS date this time.

I haven't wanted to post because I'm too scared to be excited. I posted on the Jan thread in the PAL forum but that's so quiet these days I feel a bit lost :(


----------



## sethsmummy

gertrude said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> I got some uncertain CVS results and will have to have an amniocentesis in a week. I'm so stressed out about the CVS results that I can't eat or sleep. I can't think about anything else. I have lost all excitement about my pregnancy, which of course makes me feel incredibly guilty.
> 
> If you want to chat do PM me.
> 
> I have been lurking here because whilst I'm technically due in Jan, I had a TFMR in Jan @ 17.5weeks and so I haven't really wanted to join any group in case I have to leave again. I've been reading this thread since nearly the beginning but I wanted to post to say if I can help at all just let me know. I had an amnio last time and am just waiting for my CVS date this time.
> 
> I haven't wanted to post because I'm too scared to be excited. I posted on the Jan thread in the PAL forum but that's so quiet these days I feel a bit lost :(Click to expand...

so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MissyX90

sethsmummy said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> I ordered a childs meal because I've not been able to eat a lot lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> can i ask how much weight if any people have put on so far? im plus sized so very worried about how much i will gain. trying to make sure its as little as possible xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm plus sized too. I think I've probably lost some weight, my normal-fitting pants keep falling off and my bras seem looser.
> 
> I got some uncertain CVS results and will have to have an amniocentesis in a week. I'm so stressed out about the CVS results that I can't eat or sleep. I can't think about anything else. I have lost all excitement about my pregnancy, which of course makes me feel incredibly guilty.
> 
> I believe my OB said I can gain up to 15 pounds, but she told me about 5 times NOT to diet or try to lose weight right now.
> 
> OH! And talk about emotional. I totally understand what you mean sethsmummy. I cry at everything now and I'm NOT a crier - and this was happening even before the CVS results. I saw a cell phone commercial and started sobbing. I couldn't even figure out why!Click to expand...
> 
> awww hun :hugs: I hope everything turns out ok :hugs:
> 
> Thanks ladies.. i feel a bit better. Iv not been eating the best which i need to stop and get back to proper eating and drinking plenty of water.
> 
> I've gained 4lb so far since my bfp. Well i did gain more but i lost it and now slowly putting on again :( i want to try maintain my weight if i can. Theres no way ican go over the next stone mark.. i would be mortified!
> 
> I dont feel embarrased to share that atm i am 20 stone 8lb... and i really dont want to hit that 21 stone mark. I am determined to stay around this weight if i can help it. xClick to expand...

I've lost 13lb so far :/


----------



## Luvspnk31

I'm glad I'm not the only one not eating much. I am also plus sized, and my last baby I actually lost weight. I was eating though normally, so they weren't concerned. I have days when I'm ravenous, and then days where I go literally til dinner without eating anything. Usually I get that low blood sugar jittery feeling before I actually feel hungry.


----------



## twinkletoes14

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone? I've got my 12 week scan on Thursday. Eek I'm nervous but also excited. Did anyone else feel nervous before theirs? xxx


----------



## emzeebob

hello :wave:

im emee im 29 currently pregnant with #2, due date is currently 21s jan 2015, but may change at dating scan a week on Monday

his pregnancy is totally different to my son who is now nearly 3, ive never been so nauseous in my life is 24/7, have tablets but they dont work nothing does, I look like a spotty teenager and just generally feel awful, 

been trying to conceive just over a year with a twin loss in dec 2014 a 6w,

hope every one ok, if I can join u lovely ladies, I try to get on a few times a week as my iphone for some reason wont let me post to bnb :( so I come when I get my laptop out

can wait to chat to u all :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wifey2013

twinkletoes14 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> How is everyone? I've got my 12 week scan on Thursday. Eek I'm nervous but also excited. Did anyone else feel nervous before theirs? xxx

I was! I'm pretty much nervous all the time LOL


----------



## SMandel22

I'm 14w2d and I'm up 5 pounds. Probably 6 pounds now that I just pigged out. :haha:


----------



## Kailetski

Still trying to catch up on the last few days of posts... We move so fast!
Had my ultrasound done on the 4th at 13 weeks, the little wiggle worm didn't want to cooperate at all and it took nearly an hour to get a picture and measurements!
Any guesses as to what it may be? :)

EDIT
I finally caught up and decided to add that my constant hunger and awful constipation has seemed to fade the past couple weeks or so thankfully! 

I know how some of you are feeling about everything going on, I lost my grandfather in March and my grandmother last week, I wasn't close to either of them but they did live with us so a lot of changes are going to be made soon, on top of that my dad still doesn't know I'm pregnant, we have a family reunion and my birthday this weekend, my boyfriend and I have been having problems and I still can't manage to get a job... needless to say I've been pretty stressed lately.

I'm honestly scared to look at the scale these days, some days it's gone up, the next it's gone down, I'm bigger to beginning with and hoping to gain the bare minimum if not lose weight, so far I'm up maybe 5 pounds since finding out at about 4 weeks so I don't think that's too bad... I hope. Either way I prefer the scale at the Dr. as it seems to think I'm about 10 pounds lighter than mine! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsstrezy

MissyX90 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> I ordered a childs meal because I've not been able to eat a lot lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> can i ask how much weight if any people have put on so far? im plus sized so very worried about how much i will gain. trying to make sure its as little as possible xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm plus sized too. I think I've probably lost some weight, my normal-fitting pants keep falling off and my bras seem looser.
> 
> I got some uncertain CVS results and will have to have an amniocentesis in a week. I'm so stressed out about the CVS results that I can't eat or sleep. I can't think about anything else. I have lost all excitement about my pregnancy, which of course makes me feel incredibly guilty.
> 
> I believe my OB said I can gain up to 15 pounds, but she told me about 5 times NOT to diet or try to lose weight right now.
> 
> OH! And talk about emotional. I totally understand what you mean sethsmummy. I cry at everything now and I'm NOT a crier - and this was happening even before the CVS results. I saw a cell phone commercial and started sobbing. I couldn't even figure out why!Click to expand...
> 
> awww hun :hugs: I hope everything turns out ok :hugs:
> 
> Thanks ladies.. i feel a bit better. Iv not been eating the best which i need to stop and get back to proper eating and drinking plenty of water.
> 
> I've gained 4lb so far since my bfp. Well i did gain more but i lost it and now slowly putting on again :( i want to try maintain my weight if i can. Theres no way ican go over the next stone mark.. i would be mortified!
> 
> I dont feel embarrased to share that atm i am 20 stone 8lb... and i really dont want to hit that 21 stone mark. I am determined to stay around this weight if i can help it. xClick to expand...
> 
> I've lost 13lb so far :/Click to expand...

Missy! I remember you were having some bad morning sickness. Are you still having issues? I can't believe I'm still having morning sickness at 13 wks. I haven't lost as much weight as you though. Right now I'm 1 lb under my pre-pregnancy weight. Lost 6 lbs to start out with and then gained 5 of them back since the foods that I can tolerate are junk foods.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Ladies, do u know how to contact the admin's on here? I had a question regarding a different thread and wanted to ask if the content was acceptable. Thx!


----------



## Seholme

Hello ladies! I've just finally caught up with all the pages ! I've been feeling lucky as my ms has stayed away the last few weeks. I feel good but still tired all the time and some slight heartburn here and there. I was surprised to see everyone saying you can leave the hospital after a few. hours of having the baby.. Is that common in other countries? Where I live you stay 2 days for a regular delivery and 3 days if you have to have a c section. I think I've gained around 2-3 lbs so far which seems crazy because I feel like I have quite the belly these days! I'm trying my best to watch what I eat. I don't want to gain too much because I will be getting married 3 1/2 months after baby is born! I have a doctor appointment tomorrow and I will be 12+2 so I'm hoping to be able to hear the heart beat on doppler! Fingers crossed!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh in the UK you only have to stay 6 hours, I think the Peadiatrician has to check baby over and sign you out first before you can go. You've also got to have had a wee.


----------



## ttc_lolly

ab75 said:


> Ouch ladies, that sounds so painful. Hope its easier this time around.
> 
> So, I have just had a friend text me and ask if this baby was planned! WTF! I haven't text back as I think it is really rude that someone would even ask that. And I want to say something cheeky back but I am not a nasty person. It was very much planned, just like all my other pregnancies, but, even if it wasn't, 1=I would have announced it as a happy surprise, 2=what the f#@$ has it got to do with anybody. My stepmum asked the same when I told her along with more questions, including "we didn't know you were trying". Well sorry, never realised I had to tell the world my future plans.
> Aaarrrghhh, sorry for venting. I am soooo angry xx

Arghhh that is SO rude :growlmad: I hate when people ask that!! We did our FB announcement shortly after our scan, and I was a little apprehensive as I was expecting a few questions/queries on whether bubs was planned or not, but thankfully noone said anything! I did her a few "you're mad!" Comments but I totally agree with those :haha:



wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Just updating! I had a scan yesterday and both babies are doing great! Baby A had a hb of 153 bpm and measured 11w2d. Baby B had a hb of 165 and measured 11w0d. Baby A was sleeping, while baby B was doing back flips,lol. Left pic is baby A,right is baby B

Fantastic news wildchic and beautiful pics! :cloud9:



mrs.humphreys said:


> I've been to out of hours with him & they can't be sure that it isn't whooping cough :-( he's got all the symptoms & cracklings on his lungs so he's on antibiotics hopefully they've caught it early & as all my kids have had the vaccine they shouldn't get it too bad anyway but now I'm on watch for the next 24-48hrs for him until the antibiotics kick in & with my other 2 as they are now coughing Aswel x

Oh no, hope your DS is ok? x



JanetPlanet said:


> I got some uncertain CVS results and will have to have an amniocentesis in a week. I'm so stressed out about the CVS results that I can't eat or sleep. I can't think about anything else. I have lost all excitement about my pregnancy, which of course makes me feel incredibly guilty.
> 
> I believe my OB said I can gain up to 15 pounds, but she told me about 5 times NOT to diet or try to lose weight right now.
> 
> OH! And talk about emotional. I totally understand what you mean sethsmummy. I cry at everything now and I'm NOT a crier - and this was happening even before the CVS results. I saw a cell phone commercial and started sobbing. I couldn't even figure out why!

I'm so sorry to hear that hun. I hope everything goes well with the CVS and results come back with good news :hugs: we are all here for you :flower:



emzeebob said:


> hello :wave:
> 
> im emee im 29 currently pregnant with #2, due date is currently 21s jan 2015, but may change at dating scan a week on Monday
> 
> his pregnancy is totally different to my son who is now nearly 3, ive never been so nauseous in my life is 24/7, have tablets but they dont work nothing does, I look like a spotty teenager and just generally feel awful,
> 
> been trying to conceive just over a year with a twin loss in dec 2014 a 6w,
> 
> hope every one ok, if I can join u lovely ladies, I try to get on a few times a week as my iphone for some reason wont let me post to bnb :( so I come when I get my laptop out
> 
> can wait to chat to u all :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome to the group and congrats! :dance: so sorry for your losses x



Luvspnk31 said:


> Ladies, do u know how to contact the admin's on here? I had a question regarding a different thread and wanted to ask if the content was acceptable. Thx!

You can contact the main mods who are Wobbles and Vicki by private message. Just type their usernames in to the recipient box when writing a message :thumbup: there's also lots of mods who may be able to help too. There's a list somewhere in the intro section of the forum, but a few to name are Tasha, Embo78, Eleanorace and calm :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning /evening ladies :hi: I've just about caught up from the past week. Sorry I'm AWOL a lot lately... I'm still suffering with fatigue constantly plus my darling youngest daughter has her last 4 teeth all cutting through so nighttimes here are currently not fun at all!! :sleep: AND I'm about to go and do all this teething/no-sleep malarkey all over again :wacko: woohoo lol!

14w today for me :dance: and 2 weeks tomorrow we will find out what flavour baby we're having! I'm beyond excited! Here's my bump pic for today. Must try to remember to keep taking them as I've been a bit lax so far and I'll only regret it if I don't. Who else is going to share there's!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## sethsmummy

emzeebob said:


> hello :wave:
> 
> im emee im 29 currently pregnant with #2, due date is currently 21s jan 2015, but may change at dating scan a week on Monday
> 
> his pregnancy is totally different to my son who is now nearly 3, ive never been so nauseous in my life is 24/7, have tablets but they dont work nothing does, I look like a spotty teenager and just generally feel awful,
> 
> been trying to conceive just over a year with a twin loss in dec 2014 a 6w,
> 
> hope every one ok, if I can join u lovely ladies, I try to get on a few times a week as my iphone for some reason wont let me post to bnb :( so I come when I get my laptop out
> 
> can wait to chat to u all :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: hey hun, congratulations nd welcome :D So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: 



Kailetski said:


> Still trying to catch up on the last few days of posts... We move so fast!
> Had my ultrasound done on the 4th at 13 weeks, the little wiggle worm didn't want to cooperate at all and it took nearly an hour to get a picture and measurements!
> Any guesses as to what it may be? :)
> 
> EDIT
> I finally caught up and decided to add that my constant hunger and awful constipation has seemed to fade the past couple weeks or so thankfully!
> 
> I know how some of you are feeling about everything going on, I lost my grandfather in March and my grandmother last week, I wasn't close to either of them but they did live with us so a lot of changes are going to be made soon, on top of that my dad still doesn't know I'm pregnant, we have a family reunion and my birthday this weekend, my boyfriend and I have been having problems and I still can't manage to get a job... needless to say I've been pretty stressed lately.
> 
> I'm honestly scared to look at the scale these days, some days it's gone up, the next it's gone down, I'm bigger to beginning with and hoping to gain the bare minimum if not lose weight, so far I'm up maybe 5 pounds since finding out at about 4 weeks so I don't think that's too bad... I hope. Either way I prefer the scale at the Dr. as it seems to think I'm about 10 pounds lighter than mine! :)

congratulations on your scan hun! seems theres a lot of stubborn babies to us ladies :haha: Im so sorry for your losses hun and that you and oh are having problems :hugs: I hope things all settle down for you soon :hugs: 



ttc_lolly said:


> Morning /evening ladies :hi: I've just about caught up from the past week. Sorry I'm AWOL a lot lately... I'm still suffering with fatigue constantly plus my darling youngest daughter has her last 4 teeth all cutting through so nighttimes here are currently not fun at all!! :sleep: AND I'm about to go and do all this teething/no-sleep malarkey all over again :wacko: woohoo lol!
> 
> 14w today for me :dance: and 2 weeks tomorrow we will find out what flavour baby we're having! I'm beyond excited! Here's my bump pic for today. Must try to remember to keep taking them as I've been a bit lax so far and I'll only regret it if I don't. Who else is going to share there's!?

oh dear hun i hope those teeth come through quickly! ds2 is teething too but his teeth are coming SO SLOW! Congratulations on reaching 14 weeks :dance: Lovely bump! I dont think ill be sharing any bump pics till a lot later on.. since im bigger mind literally is just fat :haha: xx


afm - scan day tomorrow! I am so freaking nervous! I have my scan at 11:10am so it will be an early morning to get the boys ready and to the bus on time


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Here's mine from a few days ago lolly defo a bump now, no bloat in sight yay!! I'm sure I'm abit bigger now too, the pants I had on that day are abit tighter now & the top is too xx now my weekend did get worse as we took the boys out for a walk to get them some fresh air & as it's quite quiet where we lived we knew they wouldn't come in contact with anyone else so thought we'd be fine, but then my eldest decides to try & climb a tree, fell out & fractured his elbow!! Nightmare :-(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sethsmummy

mrs.humphreys said:


> Here's mine from a few days ago lolly defo a bump now, no bloat in sight yay!! I'm sure I'm abit bigger now too, the pants I had on that day are abit tighter now & the top is too xx now my weekend did get worse as we took the boys out for a walk to get them some fresh air & as it's quite quiet where we lived we knew they wouldn't come in contact with anyone else so thought we'd be fine, but then my eldest decides to try & climb a tree, fell out & fractured his elbow!! Nightmare :-(

gorgeous bump hun! so sorry to hear of your lo! is he ok? xxx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yeh he's fine it's abit sore but all he's bothered about is how long he's got to wait before he can play football again!! They've actually found that the fracture he did 4yrs ago still isn't mended either so because of that they can't put it in a cast as it may cause the old fracture to heal in the wrong place and cause more harm then good so for now we have to just leave it & see how he gets on, if in a few months he's still getting pain or problems with it then he has to see a specialist & he may need surgery to correct it :-( he's happy with not being in a cast though as that would mean he'd have to miss football for longer x


----------



## SCgirl

I'm getting a bump under fat and bloat, so I look huge. Because of that and my other crazy symptoms (ex- been getting RLP since ~6-7 weeks), my mom actually asked me if I was sure it's not twins. I figure after an internal and external u/s, we can be pretty darn sure it's not!

I was supposed to be at my scan now, but they changed it to midday tomorrow, which means DH can't be there. We're still moving today, and the movers will be here in 2.5 hours- talk about stress!


----------



## sunshine85

Hey girls :hi:

We had an appt today. Still measuring ahead. We told family on 4th of July, everyone is so excited. I beginning to relax a little tiny bit. Inam measuring 13 weeks and 4 days. Had the NT scan and all is perfect so far. They took blood for whatever reason and no news is good news she said, but wow the baby was kicking away at me. We were able to see the fingers and toes. At one point it looked like the baby was giving us the finger lol. My dh was in awe, you guys should have seen his face. We are praying this is our rainbow and this is the farthest I have ever been. I think I am in second tri now, but I am taking it one day at a time. My doppler has been a godsend. I hope all you lafies are doing great! I have put a pic up to see xx
 



Attached Files:







CAM00344.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no mrshumphreys, I hope his arm heals ok. Boys, eh!?

Lovely scan pic sunshine, I'm so happy all is well for you! Did you want your EDD changing on the first post? If so let me know the new date :thumbup:

Scgirl, good luck with the move - I hope it goes as smoothly and as stress free as possible for you!


----------



## sunshine85

ttc_lolly said:


> Oh no mrshumphreys, I hope his arm heals ok. Boys, eh!?
> 
> Lovely scan pic sunshine, I'm so happy all is well for you! Did you want your EDD changing on the first post? If so let me know the new date :thumbup:
> 
> Scgirl, good luck with the move - I hope it goes as smoothly and as stress free as possible for you!


Yes love and thanks! New EDD is Jan 8th 2015 :)


----------



## Kailetski

I know its early still but I definitely think I might be starting to feel some movements... I had 2 instances in the past few days that had had me completely stop what i was doing as it took me by surprise since it didn't feel like anything I've felt before... and a little while ago I rolled over to my side and as soon as I did I had like a full minute or 2 of a weird fluttering/ flipping sensation on the side I wasn't laying on... (about where the lady had the wand for the ultrasound the other day) but... it's so early... I'm confused, any one else feel anything this early or am I imagining things?


----------



## sethsmummy

Mrsh I'm glad he's doing ok :) Fx no surgery is needed

Sc - I hope the move went smoothly! 

Sunshine - gorgeous scan photo hun <3 

Kail- I am sure I felt flatters last night. I felt ds2 quite early on as well. :thumbup:

Today I've been all fruit fruit fruit! 4 bananas and an Apple I've eaten today lol... guess it's better than chocolate! Tomorrow it's grapes and strawberries nom nom. 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## sethsmummy

morning ladies :hi: hope everyone is ok

its scan day!! SC good luck for your scan hun! xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck with the scans today xx
Kailetski, I feel flutters and movements too xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok. I've been slacking lately. Been so tired this week. Alex has been run down with a cold and on Thursday he swallowed a button! My mum asked him to give it her then he swallowed it on purpose and showed my mum it had gone. When I asked him where the button was he said "mouth, tummy" while pointing at them. Little terror he is. Took him to A&E for peace of mind, doc said his tummy felt soft and to let nature take its course, dont think its come out yet though. Friday night he woke at 1am and I didn't get to sleep until 4am then we were up by 9am! 
Yesterday we went on a trip to an animal park with our toddler group. Alex loved it, feeding the animals, he even touched a snake..yuck lol.

Good luck with the scans ladies. I have mine on thursday. Made it out my 11th week :) yay. Listened to the heartbeat today, still nice and strong.


----------



## FlatShoes

Advice pls ladies - after my mmc I feel a little aprehensive about announcing to everyone so I'm not doing a Facebook post.

How do I tell people at work? I told my boss and a couple of close friends but how do you 'announce' to co-workers you dont really know that well?!

Or do I just wait for the bump to arrive?


----------



## SCgirl

FlatShoes said:


> Advice pls ladies - after my mmc I feel a little aprehensive about announcing to everyone so I'm not doing a Facebook post.
> 
> How do I tell people at work? I told my boss and a couple of close friends but how do you 'announce' to co-workers you dont really know that well?!
> 
> Or do I just wait for the bump to arrive?


I don't know about where you work, but where I do, word spread like wildfire- despite me clearly saying we weren't sharing yet (this was like pre-8w). Even had people I didn't know coming up, congratulating me, giving hugs, etc. not my favorite haha. Maybe just mention it to a few loud-mouths ;)


----------



## wifey2013

Good luck with all the scans today!


----------



## ttc_lolly

sunshine85 said:


> Yes love and thanks! New EDD is Jan 8th 2015 :)

Will get that updated :thumbup:



Kailetski said:


> I know its early still but I definitely think I might be starting to feel some movements... I had 2 instances in the past few days that had had me completely stop what i was doing as it took me by surprise since it didn't feel like anything I've felt before... and a little while ago I rolled over to my side and as soon as I did I had like a full minute or 2 of a weird fluttering/ flipping sensation on the side I wasn't laying on... (about where the lady had the wand for the ultrasound the other day) but... it's so early... I'm confused, any one else feel anything this early or am I imagining things?

Is the baby no1? I'm pretty sure I've had a few of the early flutters too but they say it is more noticeable after having other babies. But you never know, it really could be! 



FlatShoes said:


> Advice pls ladies - after my mmc I feel a little aprehensive about announcing to everyone so I'm not doing a Facebook post.
> 
> How do I tell people at work? I told my boss and a couple of close friends but how do you 'announce' to co-workers you dont really know that well?!
> 
> Or do I just wait for the bump to arrive?

Maybe wait until you've had your scan, or your 20w scan even and then make the announcement. Maybe you'll feel less anxious then? Or you could just casually drop you being pregnant into a conversation at work, and then let the gossips do the rest!


----------



## Kailetski

ttc_lolly said:


> Is the baby no1? I'm pretty sure I've had a few of the early flutters too but they say it is more noticeable after having other babies. But you never know, it really could be!

Yes it's number one. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

I've been put forward a day so my proper due date is *15th january* baby wouldn't stay still for the woman lol she was getting quite flustered with it. The boys loved every minute of the scan.

I know it's.not a great pic but anybody any nub guesses? Xx
 



Attached Files:







1525137_10152585438805329_5230666487174877448_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









1962873_10152585438285329_910732032397341640_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2









10270295_10152585438420329_7673865857316881418_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1









10525605_10152585438650329_5442105988632097324_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats sethsmummy! I had the opposite problem- after baby jumped once at the start, it decided it was comfy and didn't want to move as my abdomen was jabbed. Even rolled over opposite direction the tech wanted and just stayed there- she said I may have a stubborn baby on my hands!

Baby measured 12w6d exactly. Hb was 164. Tech even took a look at the nub and said she was guessing boy! We have a gender scan scheduled 3 weeks from Friday, so we'll see!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sethsmummy

omg hun so jelous.. look how clear your pic is <3 my tech wouldnt even look at the nub for me! when she finally turned the monitor round and i asked whether she could look at the nub for a minute she just looked at me like i was a lunatic.. she had no clue what it was and when i said its just a good side view so you can see the bottom she was like "no its far too early" :dohh:

haha i love you have a stubborn baby... Seth was like that for ALL of his scans lol and ethan did it for his 20 week scan. :( she didnt tell me anything about the hb either :( i saw it flicker but thats it. sounds like my lot are crap compared to everyone elses. 

aww you can get a gender scan at 16 weeks... the closest one to me only does it from 18 weeks. and its going to be some traveling to get there too xx


----------



## SCgirl

I was surprised- the scan is actually offered by the dr office


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow thats really good. do you have to pay for it? xx


----------



## SCgirl

Yes- more than what a private scan would cost!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh ouch. my 3d scan will be £80 xx


----------



## cheezytrish

Love the bump pics so far! Thanks for posting them! I really need to take one before I get too far along.

Yours were quite comforting because Sunday I ran into an acquaintance who is 5mths along and I'm already bigger than she is. I starting going, "omgosh, maybe I'm gaining too much weight or something" but now, seeing your bumps I realize I'm quite average and she's got a tiny one. 

Weird, I never thought I'd become a 'bump comparer'. I guess I just love the reassurance that everything is relatively normal in there.


----------



## 0203

I'm loving everyone's scan pictures :) can't believe that we are in or nearly in 2nd tri! :happydance:

I need a rant of a rant though if that is okay. Now that everyone at my work knows I'm pregnant I'm constantly getting asked personal and imo inappropriate questions. One staff member asked if this pregnancy was planned....I was having a bad day, don't really like her and was shocked at being asked in the middle of the staff room it took a lot for me to not answer about how we had been trying for over a year and had two losses! So i could shut jer up, that or tell her tomind her own business. Instead I just smiled sweetly and said yes....I'm surprised I got asked really I mean I've been married over a year and work I childcare so it's pretty clear I like kids. Two other staff members spent a large proportion of lunch break saying things like I will not be able to love my baby or bond with it before birth if I don't know the gender and that it is not as exciting being pregnant if you don't know. I find these comments quite upsetting and wish they would leave me alone!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What a div :growlmad: 
We will be finding out the gender but not so we can bond more. It's because I'm impatient :lol: I don't believe knowing will make the bond any stronger. I love this baby so much already and don't know the sex yet. 

AFM - I'm kind of celebrating this morning. 2nd tri :happydance: 2nd tri :happydance: 2nd tri :happydance: 2nd tri :happydance: 2nd tri :happydance: I honestly didn't think we would get this far. Feels like such a massive milestone!


----------



## ab75

Congrats bb.
0203, I actually posted a thread in 2nd tri about people being so rude. I find it offensive that friends and family have asked if my little nugget was planned. A few people have replied that they don't find it rude, but I do. I would never ask anybody that xx


----------



## ab75

Oh and my dh said last night that he wants to find out at 20 week scan, but not to bond, just because we can't decide on a boy name and he wants us to have time to choose if it is a boy xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I have the start of a bump!
I thought id be bigger quicker with this being baby number 2 but seems not!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Izzie74

Ranting here! Phoned hospital again this morning. They didn't get the referral gp sent on 12th June, so I got them to resend it last Friday and it is still not there. What is going on? However did speak to a different lady today who was very helpful and told me I can self refer on line and she will call this afternoon or in the morning to get me an appointment ASAP. She asked if I could do this weekend. Normally that would be fine, but this weekend we are going away to celebrate my 40th birthday from a few weeks ago, so that's out too. Life is complicated!


----------



## cheezytrish

That is such an personal question, I really don't understand why it's become to acceptable to ask. 

If you were feeling extra cheeky (which I'd love to do but I'm not sure if I'd ever have the guts to get away with it), you could say:

A) "So, what you really want to know is if my partner and I are inept at using contraception?"

B) "yes, it was planned, and you would not believe how many times we got to have amazingly hot sex to make it happen. The practicing was fantastic!" 

That should scare them off.

RE: baby bonding/gender - that's a new one! I've never heard that before. Since when is gender linked to the love people have for their children? As if you might love it more of less if it's not your 'ideal' gender. So odd. I guess you could ask them if they love their girl children more than their boy children?


----------



## mrsstrezy

0203 said:


> I'm loving everyone's scan pictures :) can't believe that we are in or nearly in 2nd tri! :happydance:
> 
> I need a rant of a rant though if that is okay. Now that everyone at my work knows I'm pregnant I'm constantly getting asked personal and imo inappropriate questions. One staff member asked if this pregnancy was planned....I was having a bad day, don't really like her and was shocked at being asked in the middle of the staff room it took a lot for me to not answer about how we had been trying for over a year and had two losses! So i could shut jer up, that or tell her tomind her own business. Instead I just smiled sweetly and said yes....I'm surprised I got asked really I mean I've been married over a year and work I childcare so it's pretty clear I like kids. Two other staff members spent a large proportion of lunch break saying things like I will not be able to love my baby or bond with it before birth if I don't know the gender and that it is not as exciting being pregnant if you don't know. I find these comments quite upsetting and wish they would leave me alone!!

That is ridiculous. I've never heard about being unable to bond with the baby because you don't know the gender. I'm sure people give you a hard time because they're just selfish and they want to know the gender themselves! lol. I've actually been given a hard time by my coworker because I AM finding out the sex. She thinks I should have it be a surprise and that it's more special that way. I didn't know I was supposed to live my life by her terms! She also keeps pushing me for the baby names we've picked out. I flat out told her I don't care to hear people's opinions about my names, so we are not telling people. And I'm SURE she would be the type to give me her opinion!! 



brunettebimbo said:


> I think I have the start of a bump!
> I thought id be bigger quicker with this being baby number 2 but seems not!

Awesome bump!! I'm showing probably about the same as you, maybe SLIGHTLY smaller but this is my first. Finally bought my first set of maternity clothes!:cloud9:



cheezytrish said:


> That is such an personal question, I really don't understand why it's become to acceptable to ask.
> 
> If you were feeling extra cheeky (which I'd love to do but I'm not sure if I'd ever have the guts to get away with it), you could say:
> 
> A) "So, what you really want to know is if my partner and I are inept at using contraception?"
> 
> B) "yes, it was planned, and you would not believe how many times we got to have amazingly hot sex to make it happen. The practicing was fantastic!"
> 
> That should scare them off.
> 
> RE: baby bonding/gender - that's a new one! I've never heard that before. Since when is gender linked to the love people have for their children? As if you might love it more of less if it's not your 'ideal' gender. So odd. I guess you could ask them if they love their girl children more than their boy children?

I don't mind too badly if people ask if this was planned, but I've had hardly anyone ask me. Most people knew I was trying. Although, when I called my grandma to tell her, the first thing out of her mouth was "so was this an accident or WHAT?" I was pretty offended by that. The way she said it made it sound like there's no way that this could have been planned because I'm such an idiot. That's why I hardly visit her anymore, lol.


----------



## 0203

Today I was asked how long I was trying for. It's getting ridiculous now! My new answer to "omg how could you not find out gender" is going to be "because it annoys you all so much" I really can't wait for my holiday off of work!!!


----------



## ca154853

Hi ladies I am due 1-23-15 and wondered if I could join you all? I am married to an awesome man and have 2 amazing boys that are 11 and 6. This is our 6th pregnancy after ttc for 4 years. 3 angel babies and hoping this baby stays, as it is our last time trying for emotional reasons. Have been scared to do anything more than read posts but am approaching 12 weeks tomorrow so am cautiously hopeful. I have had a big bleed with this pregnancy @ 6 weeks and was sure I had lost it but scan was ok w/ heartbeat but progesterone was only 7.8 so was put on supplements and still am right now. had a scan @ 9wks hb was 157. Tomorrow I go in again but am so scared they will say no hb. wish I could stop worrying. Look forward to talking w/ you all!


----------



## twinkletoes14

ca154853 said:


> Hi ladies I am due 1-23-15 and wondered if I could join you all? I am married to an awesome man and have 2 amazing boys that are 11 and 6. This is our 6th pregnancy after ttc for 4 years. 3 angel babies and hoping this baby stays, as it is our last time trying for emotional reasons. Have been scared to do anything more than read posts but am approaching 12 weeks tomorrow so am cautiously hopeful. I have had a big bleed with this pregnancy @ 6 weeks and was sure I had lost it but scan was ok w/ heartbeat but progesterone was only 7.8 so was put on supplements and still am right now. had a scan @ 9wks hb was 157. Tomorrow I go in again but am so scared they will say no hb. wish I could stop worrying. Look forward to talking w/ you all!

Hi! Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun. I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow and am also due on the 23rd! :) Feeling a bit nervous about the scan too, this is my first baby xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck with your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## buddyIV

Hi ladies :hi: I've not been on for a while, but it's been lovely to read through and see all the beautiful scan photos and the beginnings of our January bumps! 

Welcome *ca154853*: congratulations on your pregnancy! So sorry for your losses, it's so hard going through that over and over again. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

To join in with some of the chat, I've lost a bit of weight so far (about 7lbs), but I know I'll put it back on eventually. I'm a healthy weight for my height, so I'm not overly concerned with putting on weight, as long as it stays within the 'normal' range. Healthy eating is really important to me, for all my family, but I did really enjoy the strawberry ice-cream I just ate :haha:

I can't believe some of the comments you're all getting already! People are so forward with their opinions! I'm not keen on telling people the names we like, as I honestly don't want to hear what they think, or what horrible associations they might happen to have with a name. As for finding out gender and bonding with your pregnancy...it makes no difference! We didn't find out with DS and I loved him from the minute I knew he was there: nothing would've ever changed that. It's exactly the same with this one...unconditional love :thumbup:

As for a bump, I definitely starting to get one! It's still pretty small, but its definitely there (I'm already rubbing my tiny bump as if I'm 8 months along!) :cloud9:


----------



## Izzie74

ca154853 said:


> Hi ladies I am due 1-23-15 and wondered if I could join you all? I am married to an awesome man and have 2 amazing boys that are 11 and 6. This is our 6th pregnancy after ttc for 4 years. 3 angel babies and hoping this baby stays, as it is our last time trying for emotional reasons. Have been scared to do anything more than read posts but am approaching 12 weeks tomorrow so am cautiously hopeful. I have had a big bleed with this pregnancy @ 6 weeks and was sure I had lost it but scan was ok w/ heartbeat but progesterone was only 7.8 so was put on supplements and still am right now. had a scan @ 9wks hb was 157. Tomorrow I go in again but am so scared they will say no hb. wish I could stop worrying. Look forward to talking w/ you all!

Welcome! I too am on progesterone as we had ivf frozen cycle. I had two bleeds early on as well and was signed off work for 5 weeks until 12 week scan. That should be next week and I can't wait to see the baby again. I also have to start coming off the meds starting tomorrow so I will be drug free by 12 weeks. I'll be glad not to have to get up and inject and take all the pills etc, but it is going to be a scary time!

I finally got my booking appointment - tomorrow 6.30pm. Hurray!


----------



## Mork

Hello ladies, I've been lurking for a while but too shy to say hello till now!:blush: I too have my scan tomorrow, baby number 3 for us and think I'm due the 23rd. Looking forward to sharing the rest of this exciting journey with you all! Xx


----------



## Maisypie

Here is my 14 week bump photo
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dawnyybus

0203 said:


> I'm loving everyone's scan pictures :) can't believe that we are in or nearly in 2nd tri! :happydance:
> 
> I need a rant of a rant though if that is okay. Now that everyone at my work knows I'm pregnant I'm constantly getting asked personal and imo inappropriate questions. One staff member asked if this pregnancy was planned....I was having a bad day, don't really like her and was shocked at being asked in the middle of the staff room it took a lot for me to not answer about how we had been trying for over a year and had two losses! So i could shut jer up, that or tell her tomind her own business. Instead I just smiled sweetly and said yes....I'm surprised I got asked really I mean I've been married over a year and work I childcare so it's pretty clear I like kids. Two other staff members spent a large proportion of lunch break saying things like I will not be able to love my baby or bond with it before birth if I don't know the gender and that it is not as exciting being pregnant if you don't know. I find these comments quite upsetting and wish they would leave me alone!!

I have a lady like that at work always criticising me, what I eat, how I act etc... It's none of her business. I'm getting asked a lot if bub was planned, which I do find abit rude but don't mind saying no he wasn't but we don't care we are still super excited. 

I've got a bump photo but it's not brilliant 14+1 I'm not even sure that is a real bump as I'm still so constipated it might be bloat.... 

Xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ca154853

That is awesome congrats! Can't wait to see your update tomorrow! :)


----------



## ca154853

Maisypie said:


> Here is my 14 week bump photo

Awww you look super cute! Perfect bump!:happydance:


----------



## ca154853

buddyIV said:


> Hi ladies :hi: I've not been on for a while, but it's been lovely to read through and see all the beautiful scan photos and the beginnings of our January bumps!
> 
> Welcome *ca154853*: congratulations on your pregnancy! So sorry for your losses, it's so hard going through that over and over again. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy!
> 
> To join in with some of the chat, I've lost a bit of weight so far (about 7lbs), but I know I'll put it back on eventually. I'm a healthy weight for my height, so I'm not overly concerned with putting on weight, as long as it stays within the 'normal' range. Healthy eating is really important to me, for all my family, but I did really enjoy the strawberry ice-cream I just ate :haha:
> 
> I can't believe some of the comments you're all getting already! People are so forward with their opinions! I'm not keen on telling people the names we like, as I honestly don't want to hear what they think, or what horrible associations they might happen to have with a name. As for finding out gender and bonding with your pregnancy...it makes no difference! We didn't find out with DS and I loved him from the minute I knew he was there: nothing would've ever changed that. It's exactly the same with this one...unconditional love :thumbup:
> 
> As for a bump, I definitely starting to get one! It's still pretty small, but its definitely there (I'm already rubbing my tiny bump as if I'm 8 months along!) :cloud9:

Nothing wrong with that! I believe babies feel that positive energy! :thumbup:


----------



## ca154853

Izzie74 said:


> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I am due 1-23-15 and wondered if I could join you all? I am married to an awesome man and have 2 amazing boys that are 11 and 6. This is our 6th pregnancy after ttc for 4 years. 3 angel babies and hoping this baby stays, as it is our last time trying for emotional reasons. Have been scared to do anything more than read posts but am approaching 12 weeks tomorrow so am cautiously hopeful. I have had a big bleed with this pregnancy @ 6 weeks and was sure I had lost it but scan was ok w/ heartbeat but progesterone was only 7.8 so was put on supplements and still am right now. had a scan @ 9wks hb was 157. Tomorrow I go in again but am so scared they will say no hb. wish I could stop worrying. Look forward to talking w/ you all!
> 
> Welcome! I too am on progesterone as we had ivf frozen cycle. I had two bleeds early on as well and was signed off work for 5 weeks until 12 week scan. That should be next week and I can't wait to see the baby again. I also have to start coming off the meds starting tomorrow so I will be drug free by 12 weeks. I'll be glad not to have to get up and inject and take all the pills etc, but it is going to be a scary time!
> 
> I finally got my booking appointment - tomorrow 6.30pm. Hurray!Click to expand...

Are you scared about coming off? I'll admit I'm nervous about it. I have one refill left and not sure if I should just stop cause they say everybody is different. I guess I'm scared about everything at this point lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

ca154853 said:


> Hi ladies I am due 1-23-15 and wondered if I could join you all? I am married to an awesome man and have 2 amazing boys that are 11 and 6. This is our 6th pregnancy after ttc for 4 years. 3 angel babies and hoping this baby stays, as it is our last time trying for emotional reasons. Have been scared to do anything more than read posts but am approaching 12 weeks tomorrow so am cautiously hopeful. I have had a big bleed with this pregnancy @ 6 weeks and was sure I had lost it but scan was ok w/ heartbeat but progesterone was only 7.8 so was put on supplements and still am right now. had a scan @ 9wks hb was 157. Tomorrow I go in again but am so scared they will say no hb. wish I could stop worrying. Look forward to talking w/ you all!

welcome hun :D So sorry for all of your losses :hugs: Wishing you a happy and healthy rainbow baby :hugs: 



Izzie74 said:


> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I am due 1-23-15 and wondered if I could join you all? I am married to an awesome man and have 2 amazing boys that are 11 and 6. This is our 6th pregnancy after ttc for 4 years. 3 angel babies and hoping this baby stays, as it is our last time trying for emotional reasons. Have been scared to do anything more than read posts but am approaching 12 weeks tomorrow so am cautiously hopeful. I have had a big bleed with this pregnancy @ 6 weeks and was sure I had lost it but scan was ok w/ heartbeat but progesterone was only 7.8 so was put on supplements and still am right now. had a scan @ 9wks hb was 157. Tomorrow I go in again but am so scared they will say no hb. wish I could stop worrying. Look forward to talking w/ you all!
> 
> Welcome! I too am on progesterone as we had ivf frozen cycle. I had two bleeds early on as well and was signed off work for 5 weeks until 12 week scan. That should be next week and I can't wait to see the baby again. I also have to start coming off the meds starting tomorrow so I will be drug free by 12 weeks. I'll be glad not to have to get up and inject and take all the pills etc, but it is going to be a scary time!
> 
> I finally got my booking appointment - tomorrow 6.30pm. Hurray!Click to expand...

glad you finally got your appointment through hun :D 



Mork said:


> Hello ladies, I've been lurking for a while but too shy to say hello till now!:blush: I too have my scan tomorrow, baby number 3 for us and think I'm due the 23rd. Looking forward to sharing the rest of this exciting journey with you all! Xx

hi hun :D happy and healthy pregnancy to you! Good luck for your scan 

I cant believe how rude some people are being towards some of you girls! I hate how people automatically think your body and life is public property as soon as they know you are pregnant :growlmad: Thankfully I've not met anybody who has been rude but then again we dont deal with people much. 


I wish MS would do one :sick: All of last night and again now this morning i feel seriously sick. I so wish it would go already. I've been awake since 4am :sleep: i'd love just to fall back asleep.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I love seeing all the bump pics! :) since I'm a chub, my bump is still well concealed, lol. Makes it easier to wait to tell people. I don't know why, I'm not really nervous about telling now, just feeling really private about it . Is that weird?


----------



## sethsmummy

nope not weird at all hun :hugs:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hey. Hope you're all ok! Welcome to the new ladies.
Soooo...it's scan day today. Finally! 6 hours time I will be sitting in that waiting room. Last time I was there it was a sad time, this time will be a happy time. But I know I will cry happy tears.

I'm also still getting a bit of morning sickness. I haven't been half as bad as I was with Alex, but there's a lot of stuff that turns my stomach and it's no fun when you're being sick hunched over the sink with your 2 year old laughing at you lol.


----------



## Izzie74

ca154853 said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I am due 1-23-15 and wondered if I could join you all? I am married to an awesome man and have 2 amazing boys that are 11 and 6. This is our 6th pregnancy after ttc for 4 years. 3 angel babies and hoping this baby stays, as it is our last time trying for emotional reasons. Have been scared to do anything more than read posts but am approaching 12 weeks tomorrow so am cautiously hopeful. I have had a big bleed with this pregnancy @ 6 weeks and was sure I had lost it but scan was ok w/ heartbeat but progesterone was only 7.8 so was put on supplements and still am right now. had a scan @ 9wks hb was 157. Tomorrow I go in again but am so scared they will say no hb. wish I could stop worrying. Look forward to talking w/ you all!
> 
> Welcome! I too am on progesterone as we had ivf frozen cycle. I had two bleeds early on as well and was signed off work for 5 weeks until 12 week scan. That should be next week and I can't wait to see the baby again. I also have to start coming off the meds starting tomorrow so I will be drug free by 12 weeks. I'll be glad not to have to get up and inject and take all the pills etc, but it is going to be a scary time!
> 
> I finally got my booking appointment - tomorrow 6.30pm. Hurray!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you scared about coming off? I'll admit I'm nervous about it. I have one refill left and not sure if I should just stop cause they say everybody is different. I guess I'm scared about everything at this point lol.Click to expand...

I would say a little apprehensive. Everything is a worry when you've lost a baby as I make comparisons all the time. But really I'm just taking one day and one appointment at a time. I'm just following what the drs tell me.


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hey. Hope you're all ok! Welcome to the new ladies.
> Soooo...it's scan day today. Finally! 6 hours time I will be sitting in that waiting room. Last time I was there it was a sad time, this time will be a happy time. But I know I will cry happy tears.
> 
> I'm also still getting a bit of morning sickness. I haven't been half as bad as I was with Alex, but there's a lot of stuff that turns my stomach and it's no fun when you're being sick hunched over the sink with your 2 year old laughing at you lol.

Good luck for your scan hun.. i hope you manage to get lovely pictures! 



Ladies.. have any of you ever had a 3D scan at 18 weeks? I am going to book a private scan but dont know whether to book it for 18 or 19 weeks. my anomoly scan isn't going to be till 21+6 and i want to find out gender before then (totally inpatient).


----------



## JadeEmChar

Hi all :) Congrats to you!

I'm due Jan 5th with baby #5! I have 4 girls so hoping for a boy this time.

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies

Loving all the scan & bump pics, my bump seems to be getting bigger by the day!! Luckily my hubby has a big payout due this week, compensation from an accident he had over 4yrs ago when I was pregnant with my youngest! So I'm planning on going in a spending spree for some new clothes& baby things yay 
My eldest son isn't half going through it this week though :-( not only did he fracture his elbow on Sunday he's now on an adult dose of antibiotics for a chest infection & ointment for conjunctivitis :-( poor little thing
Anyway, Hope you're all well? I can't believe some of the ride comments people are getting! And as for the comment about being unable to bond with baby if you do t find out the sex well what a load of rubbish!! I didn't find out with any of mine & I won't be this time either the surprise is absolutely amazing & I bonded with mine amazingly as soon as they were born, some people are just bitter nasty people x


----------



## sethsmummy

JadeEmChar said:


> Hi all :) Congrats to you!
> 
> I'm due Jan 5th with baby #5! I have 4 girls so hoping for a boy this time.
> 
> Hope you are all well :)

welcome huni :hi: I will keep fingers crossed that you get your little :blue: bundle! 

mrs... so sorry your lil guy is going through the wars this week.. poor guy. But yey for shopping spree! xx


----------



## Kailetski

I think I'm going to start buying some things soon, diapers, wipes, gender neutral clothes and maybe something cute I can't live without if it's for specific gender, I'm assuming if I leave tags on and keep receipts I can return it once I know the gender or if something happens... Although at this point I'm feeling pretty good about it all. :)
I can't wait to find out what I'm having though as name choosing has been a huge pain lately... I need all the time I can get to pick the right one!


----------



## wifey2013

Second trimester today! I hope my worrying calms down, I'm always always worried.


----------



## JanetPlanet

wifey2013 said:


> Second trimester today! I hope my worrying calms down, I'm always always worried.

I TOTALLY feel the same way, constant worry is a way of life at this point. 15 weeks today...amnio tomorrow.

I try to remember that worrying is like rocking in a rocking chair...it's something to do, but it gets you nowhere.


----------



## wifey2013

JanetPlanet said:


> wifey2013 said:
> 
> 
> Second trimester today! I hope my worrying calms down, I'm always always worried.
> 
> I TOTALLY feel the same way, constant worry is a way of life at this point. 15 weeks today...amnio tomorrow.
> 
> I try to remember that worrying is like rocking in a rocking chair...it's something to do, but it gets you nowhere.Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## JanetPlanet

wifey2013 said:


> Good luck tomorrow!

Thank you!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

My phone battery is so low so a quick update until I can charge my phone.
Scan went great, everything was fine but baby was a wriggeler lol. 
Here is the pic:
https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20140710_151102_zps34d6f5aa.jpg


----------



## JanetPlanet

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> My phone battery is so low so a quick update until I can charge my phone.
> Scan went great, everything was fine but baby was a wriggeler lol.
> Here is the pic:

Adorable!


----------



## ab75

Welcome to the new ladies.
Good luck for all the scans.
Cute pic welshgirl xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely pictures :)

Been to see my consultant this afternoon. Nothing new was really discussed but he has scared the shit out of me. He said that with antiphospholipid syndrome most losses happen in 2nd trimester! I thought we were safer now I was in 2nd tri!


----------



## SCgirl

Did he give you any ideas on things to look out for or things that could help prevent it? I'd be scared to death too- (although pregnancy seems to have me constantly in that state).

Hope it's something you don't have to deal with- sounds like you're doing well so far! Good luck!!


----------



## sethsmummy

JanetPlanet said:


> wifey2013 said:
> 
> 
> Second trimester today! I hope my worrying calms down, I'm always always worried.
> 
> I TOTALLY feel the same way, constant worry is a way of life at this point. 15 weeks today...amnio tomorrow.
> 
> I try to remember that worrying is like rocking in a rocking chair...it's something to do, but it gets you nowhere.Click to expand...

good luck with your amnio hun :hugs:



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> My phone battery is so low so a quick update until I can charge my phone.
> Scan went great, everything was fine but baby was a wriggeler lol.
> Here is the pic:
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20140710_151102_zps34d6f5aa.jpg

awww lovely pic hun! 




brunettebimbo said:


> Lovely pictures :)
> 
> Been to see my consultant this afternoon. Nothing new was really discussed but he has scared the shit out of me. He said that with antiphospholipid syndrome most losses happen in 2nd trimester! I thought we were safer now I was in 2nd tri!

aww no so sorry hun :hugs: I hope you never have to deal with that :hugs:


----------



## ca154853

Hi everybody! All went really good today. Baby's HB was 173 and it was all cute and looking more like a baby. :) They didn't give me a pic this time so I was sad about that but I was still so happy and I feel a little less fearful now. Hope everyone else's scans went good! WelshGirl beautiful pic! <3 it!


----------



## ca154853

brunettebimbo said:


> Lovely pictures :)
> 
> Been to see my consultant this afternoon. Nothing new was really discussed but he has scared the shit out of me. He said that with antiphospholipid syndrome most losses happen in 2nd trimester! I thought we were safer now I was in 2nd tri!

I haven't heard of that before :( I will be praying for you! I think the Dr needs to be more tactful in what and how he says things to you! My goodness don't they understand how worrying it is for pregnant 
moms?
:hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

He didn't really say. I think it's just the usual, pains, bleeding etc. Bloody terrified!


----------



## SMandel22

Hey ladies!!! I'm loving all the bump and scan pics!!! I have a nice bump going....I try to remember to post a pic later. Our next scan is Wednesday. I'll be 15w5d, so I'm really hoping we might get lucky and see the gender. I know it's super early and definitely not getting my hopes up. But it would be really nice because I sure could use some uplifting....

As some of you read a week or two back, I was having a pretty rough time. Well, life hasn't gotten any better. Worse actually. :(

I feel as though I have been in a constant state of stress. It seems as though everyday, it's something. And not small shit either. Yesterday, my husband was working for the company I manage and was transporting some construction materials from one of our buildings to another and got into a really bad accident. His trailer was too heavy and once he got momentum going, the trailer ended up driving the truck. It tossed him across the opposite lane of traffic on a road where people travel 55-70mph, flipped him around and into a 15-20' ditch and was only stopped from flipping over by slamming into a light post. The trailer flipped and was ripped right off the truck. The entire bed of the truck is gone. We have no idea how he walked out of it. But he did, and we're beyond lucky. I'll try and post some pics later/tomorrow. He's at the dr now getting checked out for a sore neck, back and arm. He'll be ok though. 

What makes it all worse is it was my boss's personal truck. The same boss who practically forced me out the door once he found out I was pregnant. So not only am I dealing with almost losing my husband, my boss is livid and my workload just increased tenfold. I haven't slept in about a day and a half because I have so much on my mind. 

I feel like the worst mother because I don't even think about my pregnancy anymore. There's just so much other shit going on. I need a vacation. Or a cigarette. Or xanax. Pregnancy sure does take away all the fun shit, lol.


----------



## Luvspnk31

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I'm loving all the bump and scan pics!!! I have a nice bump going....I try to remember to post a pic later. Our next scan is Wednesday. I'll be 15w5d, so I'm really hoping we might get lucky and see the gender. I know it's super early and definitely not getting my hopes up. But it would be really nice because I sure could use some uplifting....
> 
> As some of you read a week or two back, I was having a pretty rough time. Well, life hasn't gotten any better. Worse actually. :(
> 
> I feel as though I have been in a constant state of stress. It seems as though everyday, it's something. And not small shit either. Yesterday, my husband was working for the company I manage and was transporting some construction materials from one of our buildings to another and got into a really bad accident. His trailer was too heavy and once he got momentum going, the trailer ended up driving the truck. It tossed him across the opposite lane of traffic on a road where people travel 55-70mph, flipped him around and into a 15-20' ditch and was only stopped from flipping over by slamming into a light post. The trailer flipped and was ripped right off the truck. The entire bed of the truck is gone. We have no idea how he walked out of it. But he did, and we're beyond lucky. I'll try and post some pics later/tomorrow. He's at the dr now getting checked out for a sore neck, back and arm. He'll be ok though.
> 
> What makes it all worse is it was my boss's personal truck. The same boss who practically forced me out the door once he found out I was pregnant. So not only am I dealing with almost losing my husband, my boss is livid and my workload just increased tenfold. I haven't slept in about a day and a half because I have so much on my mind.
> 
> I feel like the worst mother because I don't even think about my pregnancy anymore. There's just so much other shit going on. I need a vacation. Or a cigarette. Or xanax. Pregnancy sure does take away all the fun shit, lol.


Holy cow!!! Really glad that DH is ok!! I'll be praying for you that things will settle down and be stress free!! 


MS is worse for me than it was in the 1st tri. :( constantly feeling nauseous. Food is NOT appealing at all. We've had VBS at church all week, and I've been doing the crafts for the preschoolers and kindergarten kids. So glad tonight is the last night. I've just not been myself.


----------



## buddyIV

JanetPlanet said:


> wifey2013 said:
> 
> 
> Second trimester today! I hope my worrying calms down, I'm always always worried.
> 
> I TOTALLY feel the same way, constant worry is a way of life at this point. 15 weeks today...amnio tomorrow.
> 
> I try to remember that worrying is like rocking in a rocking chair...it's something to do, but it gets you nowhere.Click to expand...

Worrying is almost involuntary...we just cannot help doing it! I'm a worrier at the best of times, but I'm trying to get better at letting go of the worry. If I can't do anything to actually change it, the worrying isn't doing anything positive. Easier said than done though! Wishing you millions of luck for tomorrow x



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> My phone battery is so low so a quick update until I can charge my phone.
> Scan went great, everything was fine but baby was a wriggeler lol.
> Here is the pic:
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20140710_151102_zps34d6f5aa.jpg

Lovely scan photo! Congrats! 



brunettebimbo said:


> Lovely pictures :)
> 
> Been to see my consultant this afternoon. Nothing new was really discussed but he has scared the shit out of me. He said that with antiphospholipid syndrome most losses happen in 2nd trimester! I thought we were safer now I was in 2nd tri!

That's so shocking bb! I can't believe he'd be so insensitive! I'm sure his aim was to inform/educate, but he could've been a lot more delicate about it. I suppose it's best to know the facts, but still...he could do with improving his communication skills to say the least! You're going to be fine though: this is our time to be happy!



ca154853 said:


> Hi everybody! All went really good today. Baby's HB was 173 and it was all cute and looking more like a baby. :) They didn't give me a pic this time so I was sad about that but I was still so happy and I feel a little less fearful now. Hope everyone else's scans went good! WelshGirl beautiful pic! <3 it!

Congrats on the scan...hooray!!



SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I'm loving all the bump and scan pics!!! I have a nice bump going....I try to remember to post a pic later. Our next scan is Wednesday. I'll be 15w5d, so I'm really hoping we might get lucky and see the gender. I know it's super early and definitely not getting my hopes up. But it would be really nice because I sure could use some uplifting....
> 
> As some of you read a week or two back, I was having a pretty rough time. Well, life hasn't gotten any better. Worse actually. :(
> 
> I feel as though I have been in a constant state of stress. It seems as though everyday, it's something. And not small shit either. Yesterday, my husband was working for the company I manage and was transporting some construction materials from one of our buildings to another and got into a really bad accident. His trailer was too heavy and once he got momentum going, the trailer ended up driving the truck. It tossed him across the opposite lane of traffic on a road where people travel 55-70mph, flipped him around and into a 15-20' ditch and was only stopped from flipping over by slamming into a light post. The trailer flipped and was ripped right off the truck. The entire bed of the truck is gone. We have no idea how he walked out of it. But he did, and we're beyond lucky. I'll try and post some pics later/tomorrow. He's at the dr now getting checked out for a sore neck, back and arm. He'll be ok though.
> 
> What makes it all worse is it was my boss's personal truck. The same boss who practically forced me out the door once he found out I was pregnant. So not only am I dealing with almost losing my husband, my boss is livid and my workload just increased tenfold. I haven't slept in about a day and a half because I have so much on my mind.
> 
> I feel like the worst mother because I don't even think about my pregnancy anymore. There's just so much other shit going on. I need a vacation. Or a cigarette. Or xanax. Pregnancy sure does take away all the fun shit, lol.

Holy Moly!!! I am sending you a virtual hug! I'm so glad your husband is ok; that must've been legitimately terrifying for you both. Your boss is being an A-hole, no doubt. I really hope things settle down, that you get some sleep, and get to relax. Is there anyway you can take a break from work (not necessarily a vacation, but a stay-at-home break)? Is there any support from any one else at your work? Sometimes life just piles it on, but you'll get through it and good things will happen again. We're here for you :hugs:


----------



## Luvspnk31

So, I think we are going to cloth diaper this time. I really like the pocket diapers, we'll probably use primarily those. Any particular brands u ladies like?? Even though this is #5, we've only ever used disposable , and I really am learning what is what, lol. Thx!


----------



## JanetPlanet

SMandel22 said:


> I feel like the worst mother because I don't even think about my pregnancy anymore. There's just so much other shit going on. I need a vacation. Or a cigarette. Or xanax. Pregnancy sure does take away all the fun shit, lol.

I'm so sorry this happened to you and your husband. But wow, how lucky that he's ok!!!

And your boss can go efff himself. I would go to straight to the NC Department of Labor and see what your rights are. There are very strict laws about this stuff.


----------



## wifey2013

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I'm loving all the bump and scan pics!!! I have a nice bump going....I try to remember to post a pic later. Our next scan is Wednesday. I'll be 15w5d, so I'm really hoping we might get lucky and see the gender. I know it's super early and definitely not getting my hopes up. But it would be really nice because I sure could use some uplifting....
> 
> As some of you read a week or two back, I was having a pretty rough time. Well, life hasn't gotten any better. Worse actually. :(
> 
> I feel as though I have been in a constant state of stress. It seems as though everyday, it's something. And not small shit either. Yesterday, my husband was working for the company I manage and was transporting some construction materials from one of our buildings to another and got into a really bad accident. His trailer was too heavy and once he got momentum going, the trailer ended up driving the truck. It tossed him across the opposite lane of traffic on a road where people travel 55-70mph, flipped him around and into a 15-20' ditch and was only stopped from flipping over by slamming into a light post. The trailer flipped and was ripped right off the truck. The entire bed of the truck is gone. We have no idea how he walked out of it. But he did, and we're beyond lucky. I'll try and post some pics later/tomorrow. He's at the dr now getting checked out for a sore neck, back and arm. He'll be ok though.
> 
> What makes it all worse is it was my boss's personal truck. The same boss who practically forced me out the door once he found out I was pregnant. So not only am I dealing with almost losing my husband, my boss is livid and my workload just increased tenfold. I haven't slept in about a day and a half because I have so much on my mind.
> 
> I feel like the worst mother because I don't even think about my pregnancy anymore. There's just so much other shit going on. I need a vacation. Or a cigarette. Or xanax. Pregnancy sure does take away all the fun shit, lol.

Happy your husband is ok!! I hope everything turns around :)


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thanks everyone. Due date is exact same! I showed Alex when MIL brought him home and said it's his baby brother or sister, then he keeps saying brother. We will see. Booked my 20week scan for 3rd September, first appointment of the day so no waiting around!

SMandel22- so glad your husband is ok. Easier said than done but I wouldn't even worry about your boss being livid, a truck is a piece of metal which can easily be replaced, a life cannot. Someone was looking out for your husband that day and him walking out of the accident is the only thing that matters xx


----------



## DolceBella

brunettebimbo said:


> Lovely pictures :)
> 
> Been to see my consultant this afternoon. Nothing new was really discussed but he has scared the shit out of me. He said that with antiphospholipid syndrome most losses happen in 2nd trimester! I thought we were safer now I was in 2nd tri!

Will you be taking a baby aspirin daily? I've heard of that being used for this syndrome.



SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!!! I'm loving all the bump and scan pics!!! I have a nice bump going....I try to remember to post a pic later. Our next scan is Wednesday. I'll be 15w5d, so I'm really hoping we might get lucky and see the gender. I know it's super early and definitely not getting my hopes up. But it would be really nice because I sure could use some uplifting....
> 
> As some of you read a week or two back, I was having a pretty rough time. Well, life hasn't gotten any better. Worse actually. :(
> 
> I feel as though I have been in a constant state of stress. It seems as though everyday, it's something. And not small shit either. Yesterday, my husband was working for the company I manage and was transporting some construction materials from one of our buildings to another and got into a really bad accident. His trailer was too heavy and once he got momentum going, the trailer ended up driving the truck. It tossed him across the opposite lane of traffic on a road where people travel 55-70mph, flipped him around and into a 15-20' ditch and was only stopped from flipping over by slamming into a light post. The trailer flipped and was ripped right off the truck. The entire bed of the truck is gone. We have no idea how he walked out of it. But he did, and we're beyond lucky. I'll try and post some pics later/tomorrow. He's at the dr now getting checked out for a sore neck, back and arm. He'll be ok though.
> 
> What makes it all worse is it was my boss's personal truck. The same boss who practically forced me out the door once he found out I was pregnant. So not only am I dealing with almost losing my husband, my boss is livid and my workload just increased tenfold. I haven't slept in about a day and a half because I have so much on my mind.
> 
> I feel like the worst mother because I don't even think about my pregnancy anymore. There's just so much other shit going on. I need a vacation. Or a cigarette. Or xanax. Pregnancy sure does take away all the fun shit, lol.

I'm so sorry to hear about your DH!! I hope he recovers soon! I vote for a xanax, while on vacation!!!



Luvspnk31 said:


> So, I think we are going to cloth diaper this time. I really like the pocket diapers, we'll probably use primarily those. Any particular brands u ladies like?? Even though this is #5, we've only ever used disposable , and I really am learning what is what, lol. Thx!

I loved using cloth diapers with my girls! It was very easy, and sooo cute! Although, I had to use onsie extenders, and use pants 1 size up to fit over the big bums! We used several different brands and styles. All in ones, all in 2s, pockets, fitted with covers.... I can't wait to find out the gender of this baby so that I can buy more!


So... I haven't been on in a while. Welcome to all the new January mums!! So lovely to add all of you! And I'm so excited to see everyone's scan pics! I've been super busy lately. 

My very best friend since we were 9 years old delivered her first child last week, so I've been helping her a lot with the transition, and giving her lots of breastfeeding support. She's doing a wonderful job, but I'm definitely grateful that this pg is my third, and that I don't have "new mum" worries! (no offense to first-timers!)

I also had a terrible gallbladder attack last week. It happened during my first pg, and they said it was common in pg. It never happened with DD2, but boy was it painful this time! Lab work was ok, and ultrasound just showed sludge there, no stones. Fingers crossed it goes away!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

DolceBella said:


> I vote for a xanax, while on vacation!!!

LOL I second that!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Dolce yeh I take 75mg daily, 5mg folic acid and Clexane injections. 

SM so glad your husband is ok. That sounds terrifying!


----------



## buddyIV

Luvspnk31 said:


> So, I think we are going to cloth diaper this time. I really like the pocket diapers, we'll probably use primarily those. Any particular brands u ladies like?? Even though this is #5, we've only ever used disposable , and I really am learning what is what, lol. Thx!

We're thinking about cloth nappies this time too! I know a lovely Mum here who did it with her second, who's desperate to share her knowledge with someone willing! We've not announced the pregnancy to friends yet, but when I talk to her I'll share everything she tells me with you. I'd really like to try it out! It made me uncomfortable every time I threw out a nappy and I'd like to stick to my principles this time! 



DolceBella said:


> So... I haven't been on in a while. Welcome to all the new January mums!! So lovely to add all of you! And I'm so excited to see everyone's scan pics! I've been super busy lately.
> 
> My very best friend since we were 9 years old delivered her first child last week, so I've been helping her a lot with the transition, and giving her lots of breastfeeding support. She's doing a wonderful job, but I'm definitely grateful that this pg is my third, and that I don't have "new mum" worries! (no offense to first-timers!)
> 
> I also had a terrible gallbladder attack last week. It happened during my first pg, and they said it was common in pg. It never happened with DD2, but boy was it painful this time! Lab work was ok, and ultrasound just showed sludge there, no stones. Fingers crossed it goes away!!

Congratulations to your friend! I was just thinking last night that it'll be nice to be a bit more relaxed with this one than I was with DS. We struggled a lot in the first months, but it'll be nice to know that even if there are difficulties at first, it'll get a little easier every day. I'm hoping I'll feel a lot more confident this time around! How lovely for your friend to have such great support with BF. I'd love to have a friend to rely on for that this time, as it was a little awkward getting support from a stranger with DS. I'm a little prudish and felt kind of embarrassed suddenly having to get my boobs out in front of all and sundry while they examined my technique! :haha:

Sorry to hear about the gallbladder issue: I really hope it doesn't give you anymore trouble x


----------



## buddyIV

As an aside, week 10 and 11 have kicked my ass. Here's hoping after dating scan next week, and hitting week 12 I'll be feeling back to normal!


----------



## Izzie74

SM - so glad to hear your DH escaped unscathed. What a miracle!

We had our booking appointment last night with a really lovely midwife called Tessa. Due to history we are going to be closely monitored by a consultant throughout, so am hoping will get some reassurances there. Waiting for her to call me back today with a scan appointment for next week.


----------



## SMandel22

Holy cow!!! Really glad that DH is ok!! I'll be praying for you that things will settle down and be stress free!! 


Thank you very much!! Hubby is ok. Went to the dr yesterday and just has muscle spasms. A few days rest and he will be fine.


----------



## SMandel22

Holy Moly!!! I am sending you a virtual hug! I'm so glad your husband is ok; that must've been legitimately terrifying for you both. Your boss is being an A-hole, no doubt. I really hope things settle down, that you get some sleep, and get to relax. Is there anyway you can take a break from work (not necessarily a vacation, but a stay-at-home break)? Is there any support from any one else at your work? Sometimes life just piles it on, but you'll get through it and good things will happen again. We're here for you :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Thank you!!! I handle bad situations much better than the average person. Not sure why. Maybe because I've been through a ton or terrifying situations in life? It didn't hit me until the truck was driven past me on the tow truck. Then I lost it. That's when I had time to process everything and realized what could of happened. 

Unfortunately, I can't. I am literally the only one here. I have a staff of workers, but they are all laborers and the only one that speaks English is my husband, lol. (He's a teacher but helps us out in the summer.) I'm just trying to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I'm hoping to have my replacement trained by October 31 and then I am out of here.


----------



## SMandel22

JanetPlanet said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like the worst mother because I don't even think about my pregnancy anymore. There's just so much other shit going on. I need a vacation. Or a cigarette. Or xanax. Pregnancy sure does take away all the fun shit, lol.
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you and your husband. But wow, how lucky that he's ok!!!
> 
> And your boss can go efff himself. I would go to straight to the NC Department of Labor and see what your rights are. There are very strict laws about this stuff.Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I thought about it and even spoke to a lawyer who said I had a very strong case. But...it takes time, energy and money to file a suit and quite frankly, I don't care enough to go through all that. Life is stressful enough right now and I know it will settle down once I'm out of here. And that is all I want right now. I'm hoping to have my replacement start training with me on Monday and it will take about 3 months to train her. Plus, we came to an agreement that I will receive unemployment once I leave and fully train my replacement. So in a way, it's partially paid maternity leave and when that runs out, about 2 months after the baby is born, I can then go find another job that I won't dread going to every morning. I'm holding onto hope that the old saying is true...everything happens for a reason.


----------



## SMandel22

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Thanks everyone. Due date is exact same! I showed Alex when MIL brought him home and said it's his baby brother or sister, then he keeps saying brother. We will see. Booked my 20week scan for 3rd September, first appointment of the day so no waiting around!
> 
> SMandel22- so glad your husband is ok. Easier said than done but I wouldn't even worry about your boss being livid, a truck is a piece of metal which can easily be replaced, a life cannot. Someone was looking out for your husband that day and him walking out of the accident is the only thing that matters xx

Absolutely!!! He most definitely had an :angel: by his side.


----------



## SMandel22

JanetPlanet said:


> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> I vote for a xanax, while on vacation!!!
> 
> LOL I second that!!Click to expand...

Hahahaha....that sounds so lovely right now!!!!


----------



## SMandel22

Here's a bump pic. That was last night. I'm 15 weeks today. (Hopefully it posted)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## JanetPlanet

SMandel22 said:


> Here's a bump pic. That was last night. I'm 15 weeks today. (Hopefully it posted)

Super cute!


I don't show at all.


----------



## JanetPlanet

So ladies....I was looking over my first OB visit paperwork. And it says, "High Risk - Elderly Multigravida".

I know I'm super old to be having a baby, but "elderly"? WOW! It doesn't offend me, I actually find it hilarious.

And truthfully, I am a bit embarrassed to be knocked up at this age. I guess I'm going to have to get over that.


----------



## buddyIV

SMandel22 said:


> Here's a bump pic. That was last night. I'm 15 weeks today. (Hopefully it posted)

Lovely bump! x



JanetPlanet said:


> So ladies....I was looking over my first OB visit paperwork. And it says, "High Risk - Elderly Multigravida".
> 
> I know I'm super old to be having a baby, but "elderly"? WOW! It doesn't offend me, I actually find it hilarious.
> 
> And truthfully, I am a bit embarrassed to be knocked up at this age. I guess I'm going to have to get over that.

:haha: I know I'm seen as a more - ahem - "mature" mother by the NHS at 34, but like you I find it funny rather than offensive. I had my DS at 30 and my own Mother said to be that "in her day" I'd have been considered ancient...it'd have been a bit of a scandal that someone that old was having a baby. Gee, thanks Mum!


----------



## ca154853

buddyIV said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a bump pic. That was last night. I'm 15 weeks today. (Hopefully it posted)
> 
> Lovely bump! x
> 
> 
> 
> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> So ladies....I was looking over my first OB visit paperwork. And it says, "High Risk - Elderly Multigravida".
> 
> I know I'm super old to be having a baby, but "elderly"? WOW! It doesn't offend me, I actually find it hilarious.
> 
> And truthfully, I am a bit embarrassed to be knocked up at this age. I guess I'm going to have to get over that.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I know I'm seen as a more - ahem - "mature" mother by the NHS at 34, but like you I find it funny rather than offensive. I had my DS at 30 and my own Mother said to be that "in her day" I'd have been considered ancient...it'd have been a bit of a scandal that someone that old was having a baby. Gee, thanks Mum!Click to expand...

These days more and more women are choosing to have children later in life! As a matter of fact I was at the WIC office today and they told me they have a mom that conceived naturally at age 61! I think older moms and younger moms each have benefits. I had my first at age 19 and I am 32 now I feel I have more patience now but I had more energy then. Babies are blessings regardless of age :) Elderly is a bit of a stretch I agree I would prefer 'mature' lol. :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Luvspnk31

JanetPlanet said:


> So ladies....I was looking over my first OB visit paperwork. And it says, "High Risk - Elderly Multigravida".
> 
> I know I'm super old to be having a baby, but "elderly"? WOW! It doesn't offend me, I actually find it hilarious.
> 
> And truthfully, I am a bit embarrassed to be knocked up at this age. I guess I'm going to have to get over that.


Lol, I know how u feel. My paperwork says the same thing!! I didn't know 37 was elderly! :)


----------



## Catmat

Janetplanet, wow, that's funny and rather annoying. I am 38. I was expecting to be seen by the medical community as ancient and high risk when this process started, but so far nothing is different from my other pregnancies (31,33). It's weird. I must admit I am in better shape/eating now than I ever was in my 20s. Personally I don't feel "elderly" but I usually refer to 80 year olds as that not late 30s-40s!:wacko:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Catmat said:


> Janetplanet, wow, that's funny and rather annoying. I am 38. I was expecting to be seen by the medical community as ancient and high risk when this process started, but so far nothing is different from my other pregnancies (31,33). It's weird. I must admit I am in better shape/eating now than I ever was in my 20s. Personally I don't feel "elderly" but I usually refer to 80 year olds as that not late 30s-40s!:wacko:

I was expecting to be lectured because of my age, but my OB is incredibly supportive and never even mentioned it. I'm the one who brought it up.

She also said that in her practice, she doesn't see more complications in my age group, and that older preggies take better care of themselves. I haven't had anyone actually bug me about my age, except on another site where I felt so bullied that I had to shut down my account.


----------



## gertrude

When is your amnio Janet?


----------



## JanetPlanet

gertrude said:


> When is your amnio Janet?

Today at 2:15. We're leaving in about 20 minutes.


Thanks for asking!


----------



## gertrude

JanetPlanet said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> When is your amnio Janet?
> 
> Today at 2:15. We're leaving in about 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking!Click to expand...

Hope it goes well, will be thinking of you :) how long do they expect the results to take?


----------



## sethsmummy

JanetPlanet said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> When is your amnio Janet?
> 
> Today at 2:15. We're leaving in about 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking!Click to expand...

I hope your amnio went well hun! 

Smandel - I am so so sorry things seem to be going even worse for you right now. I am glad your oh is ok! very lucky man :hugs: I dont see how your boss can be more of a jerk.... it was an accident and like others have said.. metal can be replaced.. your oh couldnt! 


I cant believe some of you are being regarded as "elderly" :rofl: That tickled me something rotten. Yes you may be older than most people they see... but elderly? LAst i checked none of you were over your 60s :haha: 

My MS is really kicking my ass this week! Its back to being constant and this morning I've already thrown up once :sick: It left me a little unsure as to whether i needed to take my folic acid and vitamins again but i think ill leave it incase i already obsorbed any of it. wouldnt want to double dose... thank heavens i hadnt taken my aspirin yet... that would have been foul!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ok catching up, and didn't multi quote everyone as there were soooo many so hope I don't miss anyone out!

Lovely scan pics ladies :flower: sethsmummy, an absolute complete random guess for yours as I can't see a nub but I'm going to say :blue: and SCgirl I'm going for :pink: can't see the nub on yours either but the skull looks very neat and round (I believe boys are supposed to look more protruding!). Can't wait to find out! Just 10 more days to go until my gender scan :dance: the sex will make no difference but I'm impatient and for practical reasons (SHOPPING!!) it's good to know early :) so excited!

0203, urgh what is wrong with people!? No one has asked me that question yet, which I'm glad of as with my current emotional state I might just judo chop them in the eye! :lol:

brunettebimbo, lovely little bump :) I didn't show as early as I'd have expected with dd2, but it definitely was earlier than dd1. Some of my stomach muscles must have been clinging on... unlike now!

Loving all of the bump photos, and scan pics too. Keep them coming!



ca154853 said:


> Hi ladies I am due 1-23-15 and wondered if I could join you all? I am married to an awesome man and have 2 amazing boys that are 11 and 6. This is our 6th pregnancy after ttc for 4 years. 3 angel babies and hoping this baby stays, as it is our last time trying for emotional reasons. Have been scared to do anything more than read posts but am approaching 12 weeks tomorrow so am cautiously hopeful. I have had a big bleed with this pregnancy @ 6 weeks and was sure I had lost it but scan was ok w/ heartbeat but progesterone was only 7.8 so was put on supplements and still am right now. had a scan @ 9wks hb was 157. Tomorrow I go in again but am so scared they will say no hb. wish I could stop worrying. Look forward to talking w/ you all!




Mork said:


> Hello ladies, I've been lurking for a while but too shy to say hello till now!:blush: I too have my scan tomorrow, baby number 3 for us and think I'm due the 23rd. Looking forward to sharing the rest of this exciting journey with you all! Xx

Congratulations ladies!! Welcome to our group, I'll add both of your EDD's to our list now :flower:



sethsmummy said:


> Good luck for your scan hun.. i hope you manage to get lovely pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies.. have any of you ever had a 3D scan at 18 weeks? I am going to book a private scan but dont know whether to book it for 18 or 19 weeks. my anomoly scan isn't going to be till 21+6 and i want to find out gender before then (totally inpatient).

If you're wanting to find out the gender then they should be able to do it from 16w :thumbup: I wouldn't book a scan solely for 3D at 18w though... we've had gender scans with both girls at 16w and the company always offer a glimpse of baby in 4D, which is nice but super strange!! Obviously it's a perfectly formed baby at this point but it's practically just skin and bones! So if you're paying just for the 3/4D option I'd definitely wait until you're further along, nearing or just entering 3rd tri :flower: x



JadeEmChar said:


> Hi all :) Congrats to you!
> 
> I'm due Jan 5th with baby #5! I have 4 girls so hoping for a boy this time.
> 
> Hope you are all well :)

Welcome and congrats! :dance:



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> My phone battery is so low so a quick update until I can charge my phone.
> Scan went great, everything was fine but baby was a wriggeler lol.
> Here is the pic:
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20140710_151102_zps34d6f5aa.jpg

Lovely scan pic! I'm guessing :pink:



brunettebimbo said:


> Lovely pictures :)
> 
> Been to see my consultant this afternoon. Nothing new was really discussed but he has scared the shit out of me. He said that with antiphospholipid syndrome most losses happen in 2nd trimester! I thought we were safer now I was in 2nd tri!

WTG on scaring a mum, mr consultant! I'm sure everything will be fine hun, this is your forever baby :) may I ask what is anti phospholipid syndrome? I've never heard of it before x



Luvspnk31 said:


> So, I think we are going to cloth diaper this time. I really like the pocket diapers, we'll probably use primarily those. Any particular brands u ladies like?? Even though this is #5, we've only ever used disposable , and I really am learning what is what, lol. Thx!

I say I'll try cloth with each baby, and then never get round to it! I hear lots of good things about tots bots and even handmade ones from eBay. Will look forward to hear what answers you get though, incase I actually go through with cloth this time!



Izzie74 said:


> SM - so glad to hear your DH escaped unscathed. What a miracle!
> 
> We had our booking appointment last night with a really lovely midwife called Tessa. Due to history we are going to be closely monitored by a consultant throughout, so am hoping will get some reassurances there. Waiting for her to call me back today with a scan appointment for next week.

I'm glad you got a lovely mw :) it really does make all the difference x



JanetPlanet said:


> So ladies....I was looking over my first OB visit paperwork. And it says, "High Risk - Elderly Multigravida".
> 
> I know I'm super old to be having a baby, but "elderly"? WOW! It doesn't offend me, I actually find it hilarious.
> 
> And truthfully, I am a bit embarrassed to be knocked up at this age. I guess I'm going to have to get over that.

I can only echo what all the other ladies have said :hugs: if it makes you feel any better, on my anamoly scan paperwork with dd2, the sonographer wrote a lovely little note that I had to google the meaning as I didn't have a clue... anyway I don't remember the exact technical words she used but it was basically that I was fat :rofl: I was a little upset at first but after research and lots of kind words from ladies on the tri boards, apparently they have to write these things down incase a problem ever arose and they were liable to be sued! Or sacked, or blamed that whatever possible problem was never spotted or marked down in the notes. Basically they're covering their own backs :wacko:



JanetPlanet said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> When is your amnio Janet?
> 
> Today at 2:15. We're leaving in about 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking!Click to expand...

Good luck with the amnio :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks lolly :) Im paying for the gender more than the 3D :) Its the only private scan i will be able to get so i wan to go the full hog and do 3d. I think it will be amazing. 

Ic ant believe you find out so soon what your having! :happydance: I cant wait to find out what im having! I feel :blue: ... i wish it was :pink: but i know in my heart of hearts thats its another :blue: bundle xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I can't believe it either, it's come around so fast! If it's what you want to do then go for it :) it's still awesome seeing them in 4D, it just freaked me out slightly :haha: I'll see if I can find a pic of dd1 in 3D @ 16+4 and I'll share it, then you can at least get an idea of what to expect :) I'll get a shot of this bubs in 3D too.

I hope you get your girly <3 I'm the same, I think I know deep down it's another girl... I think OH is incapable of producing little boys :lol: but I'm good with it, just as long as s/he's healthy. I'm biased but we do make pretty beautiful girls too!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's a bit blurry but this is what DD1 looked like @ 16+4 (or +5) in 3D x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brunettebimbo

Antiphospholipid Syndrome is a blood clotting disorder. I think they refer to it as sticky blood? I have to take Aspirin and Clexane. 

We find out what gender our baby is 3 weeks tomorrow. So excited!

I had boy vibes to begin with but now I'm not sure. I think it's because a lot have said girl because of nub, skull, heart rate etc. Kinda makes you doubt yourself. Hubby has 2 boys from a previous relationship and we have a son together. I don't think Hubby can produce girls! :lol: We honestly don't mind either way. After everything we've been through we will be happy with any gender!


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> It's a bit blurry but this is what DD1 looked like @ 16+4 (or +5) in 3D x

Omg that's so cute!! Eekk I can't wait. I sat on Google images and googled 3d scans at 18 weeks. I'm so excited...going to call and try book for when I'm 18+4. 

I can't believe everyone can find out so soon. My nearest one doesn't do gender scans till 18 weeks! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've heard of sticky blood :thumbup: well I have everything crossed that all will be well but you don't need it because everything just will be :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Private scan booked - 16th August at 18 weeks and 2 days! :happydance:


----------



## honeycheeks

brunettebimbo said:


> Antiphospholipid Syndrome is a blood clotting disorder. I think they refer to it as sticky blood? I have to take Aspirin and Clexane.
> 
> We find out what gender our baby is 3 weeks tomorrow. So excited!
> 
> I had boy vibes to begin with but now I'm not sure. I think it's because a lot have said girl because of nub, skull, heart rate etc. Kinda makes you doubt yourself. Hubby has 2 boys from a previous relationship and we have a son together. I don't think Hubby can produce girls! :lol: We honestly don't mind either way. After everything we've been through we will be happy with any gender!

I have been doing daily clexane injections and aspirin ever since my first OB appointment. They are not too bad. Good luck with your gender scan.


----------



## Hanterrii

Haven't been on in a while! Had my scan on Thursday when I was 13+1, my due date has now changed to 14th January xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SCgirl

hey ladies- super tmi post here (sorry!)- just looking to see if anyone knows what this is / if i should be worried....

when I wiped on the toilet, a hard clump of discharge came out- like dried hair gel or something... it was clear and about the size of a finger nail. no blood / spotting / etc.... any ideas? i'm a first timer / worrier, so my mind immediately went to mucous plug (don't even know if it's there this early)- but googling it (gross) seems different...


----------



## sethsmummy

SCgirl said:


> hey ladies- super tmi post here (sorry!)- just looking to see if anyone knows what this is / if i should be worried....
> 
> when I wiped on the toilet, a hard clump of discharge came out- like dried hair gel or something... it was clear and about the size of a finger nail. no blood / spotting / etc.... any ideas? i'm a first timer / worrier, so my mind immediately went to mucous plug (don't even know if it's there this early)- but googling it (gross) seems different...

it could be the start of your mucous plug forming hun :) If i remember right it should be forming right about now? 


Lovely scan pic Hanterrii <3


Oh and *ttc lolly - please could by DD be moved to the 15th xx*


----------



## brunettebimbo

My lower legs and feet feel weird. Kind of pins and needles but kind of not if you know what I mean? They kind of ache too. Any ideas please?


----------



## mrsstrezy

brunettebimbo said:


> My lower legs and feet feel weird. Kind of pins and needles but kind of not if you know what I mean? They kind of ache too. Any ideas please?

I've been having this in my hands! Weird. I have no clue what it could be from?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ive been to the Doctors about my hands. I have carpel tunnel syndrome. I think it may be restless leg syndrome in my legs.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hanterrii said:


> Haven't been on in a while! Had my scan on Thursday when I was 13+1, my due date has now changed to 14th January xx

Lovely scan pic :flower: I'll adjust your EDD now x



SCgirl said:


> hey ladies- super tmi post here (sorry!)- just looking to see if anyone knows what this is / if i should be worried....
> 
> when I wiped on the toilet, a hard clump of discharge came out- like dried hair gel or something... it was clear and about the size of a finger nail. no blood / spotting / etc.... any ideas? i'm a first timer / worrier, so my mind immediately went to mucous plug (don't even know if it's there this early)- but googling it (gross) seems different...

Hmmm I'm not too sure hun, our mucous plug isn't really solid.... I know people can lose bits of theirs throughout pregnancy though, but as it reforms there's nothing to worry about. Maybe yours was just discharge that had "collected"!? I'm sorry that sounds so gross, but ttc & pregnancy definitely isn't all that glamorous :haha: speak to your dr/mw when you next get a chance and ask their opinion x



sethsmummy said:


> Oh and *ttc lolly - please could by DD be moved to the 15th xx*

Will update for you now :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

SC I've had some EWCM but in a creamy colour. I've only had it after DTD.


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone. I have been staying of the forums for the past 4 weeks. Been nfinding it really hard since my 12 week scan because I lost my little summer at 16 weeks . been using my Doppler dailyto check bubba is oOK and now at nearly 16 weeks I feel a bit more able to relax a Little.

I have my next scan on 22 July and then we will tell the world although my tummy is starting to give it away. Lol. 

How's everyone getting on.

My edd has also been moved forward to the 1st January. Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> Ive been to the Doctors about my hands. I have carpel tunnel syndrome. I think it may be restless leg syndrome in my legs.

did they give you any supports for your wrists hun? if not see if you can buy some to wear overnight as it helps in the long run. I've had full blown carpal tunnel in the past that had to be operated on and its no fun at all :hugs: 



wishingalways said:


> Hi everyone. I have been staying of the forums for the past 4 weeks. Been nfinding it really hard since my 12 week scan because I lost my little summer at 16 weeks . been using my Doppler dailyto check bubba is oOK and now at nearly 16 weeks I feel a bit more able to relax a Little.
> 
> I have my next scan on 22 July and then we will tell the world although my tummy is starting to give it away. Lol.
> 
> How's everyone getting on.
> 
> My edd has also been moved forward to the 1st January. Xx

Congratulations on reaching 16 weeks hun (well almost) This must be an absolute nerve clenching week for you :hugs: but im glad your being watched carefully and that you can find bubbs on the doppler :hugs: xxxx


----------



## 0203

I cannot cope with my boob and back pain! I think I need a new bra and quickly, I did an hour walking around the local Shops and I wanted to cry.

Also sorry if TMI but my boobs have little red dots under the skin all over them, they look a bit like burst blood vessels, is that normal?


----------



## sethsmummy

are they cold hun? mine get blotchy when cold. 

have you a hot water bottle or anything to try ease your back pain hun? :hugs: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've to go back for wrist supports if no improvement.


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> I've to go back for wrist supports if no improvement.

definitely do hun i swear it makes a world of difference. :D xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies hope we're all well?

Not been in for a few days as I've been super busy I'm now 15weeks wow that's gone fast!! 
I'm off out shopping tomorrow to buy my pram!! I've fell in love with a pram I saw a few weeks ago, it's exactly what we want & on offer plus a friend of mine works in the shop it's in but finishes in 2wks to start a new job so she'll give me her discount which means instead of it being £349 on offer I'll get it for £280 inc the car seat so I can't say no to that x


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> Ive been to the Doctors about my hands. I have carpel tunnel syndrome. I think it may be restless leg syndrome in my legs.

Sorry to hear about that :hugs: I had restless leg syndrome throughout my pregnancy with DS and it was so annoying! I had to periodically shake my legs out to stop the horrible crawly feeling. I found doing some good stretches in the evening helped a little bit. 



wishingalways said:


> Hi everyone. I have been staying of the forums for the past 4 weeks. Been nfinding it really hard since my 12 week scan because I lost my little summer at 16 weeks . been using my Doppler dailyto check bubba is oOK and now at nearly 16 weeks I feel a bit more able to relax a Little.
> 
> I have my next scan on 22 July and then we will tell the world although my tummy is starting to give it away. Lol.
> 
> How's everyone getting on.
> 
> My edd has also been moved forward to the 1st January. Xx

Congratulations on reaching the 16 week milestone! I really hope once you get through that week you can relax more and enjoy all the happiness of sharing your news. 



0203 said:


> I cannot cope with my boob and back pain! I think I need a new bra and quickly, I did an hour walking around the local Shops and I wanted to cry.
> 
> Also sorry if TMI but my boobs have little red dots under the skin all over them, they look a bit like burst blood vessels, is that normal?

Sorry your boobs are still hurting so much. Mine are sore too, but nothing like as painful as yours :hugs: Mothercare do these amazing heat/ice packs that are especially shaped to go round your boobs (I used them when first BF'ing DS and my boobs were so sore I couldn't wear a top!)...they're really good! 



mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies hope we're all well?
> 
> Not been in for a few days as I've been super busy I'm now 15weeks wow that's gone fast!!
> I'm off out shopping tomorrow to buy my pram!! I've fell in love with a pram I saw a few weeks ago, it's exactly what we want & on offer plus a friend of mine works in the shop it's in but finishes in 2wks to start a new job so she'll give me her discount which means instead of it being £349 on offer I'll get it for £280 inc the car seat so I can't say no to that x

That is an amazing deal! I've still not had my 12 week scan (roll on Tuesday!) but if all goes well I'm going to start the hunt for the pram. There's so many to choose from it takes about 9 months just to pick the right one!


----------



## Izzie74

12 week scan on Thursday! Woo hoo!


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all! (well its morning here in nz), havent been writing so much lately as been busy and feeling gross!

Lovely scan pics ladies, cant wait for our 12 week scan next week (even though will be nearly 13 weeks then). Also all of your bump pics are so lovely! Cant wait to have a bump, takes longer for me as am bigger normally.

I had carpel tunnel last pregnancy, it tended to get worse as things went on so I would definately recommend getting the supports!

I have no idea how to multiquote and cant recall all the names off peoples posts so I do apologise about that!

It seems we have a lovely cross section of people accross many different weeks pregnant, its cool as I like seeing what fruits I am going to be coming up soon lol.

I had to tell my boss the other day, she asked me what my long terms plans are as was looking at hiring someone if she needed to. When I told her she said yeah I did think you had gotten fat lately. I was so gobsmacked I didnt say anything but I wish I had, so damn rude. She followed that up with was Mike (my oh) ok with you trynig again? No, i like completely tricked him into it you stupid woman... grrrr I didnt want to tell her as I knew she would be like that. sorry for my rant lol.

wishingalways - congrats on the nearly 16 weeks! So glad you are relaxing a bit. 

I have a wee dilemna to make a decision on this week - I am not sure if allowed to post about this sort of thing in journals or if have to find a specific section of bnb... it is to do with fetal testing for the brain issue my son has. Do you think it would be okay? Would just love to hear some others thoughts to help decide.


----------



## sethsmummy

waiting2c said:


> Morning all! (well its morning here in nz), havent been writing so much lately as been busy and feeling gross!
> 
> Lovely scan pics ladies, cant wait for our 12 week scan next week (even though will be nearly 13 weeks then). Also all of your bump pics are so lovely! Cant wait to have a bump, takes longer for me as am bigger normally.
> 
> I had carpel tunnel last pregnancy, it tended to get worse as things went on so I would definately recommend getting the supports!
> 
> I have no idea how to multiquote and cant recall all the names off peoples posts so I do apologise about that!
> 
> It seems we have a lovely cross section of people accross many different weeks pregnant, its cool as I like seeing what fruits I am going to be coming up soon lol.
> 
> I had to tell my boss the other day, she asked me what my long terms plans are as was looking at hiring someone if she needed to. When I told her she said yeah I did think you had gotten fat lately. I was so gobsmacked I didnt say anything but I wish I had, so damn rude. She followed that up with was Mike (my oh) ok with you trynig again? No, i like completely tricked him into it you stupid woman... grrrr I didnt want to tell her as I knew she would be like that. sorry for my rant lol.
> 
> wishingalways - congrats on the nearly 16 weeks! So glad you are relaxing a bit.
> 
> I have a wee dilemna to make a decision on this week - I am not sure if allowed to post about this sort of thing in journals or if have to find a specific section of bnb... it is to do with fetal testing for the brain issue my son has. Do you think it would be okay? Would just love to hear some others thoughts to help decide.

hmm im not sure hun. I would have thought it would be ok since its in with our big thread but i could be wrong. :hugs: xxx


----------



## wishingalways

I don't mind you asking but I'm not sure about rules etc. Xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi all..

Just checking in. Can't believe I'm 14 weeks today! I threw up today, but that was the first time in 3-4 days..which is definitely a first. Nausea overall has been a bit better as well. Hope it lasts, but I know how sneaky this morning sickness can be. 

Does anyone else still have a hard time believing their pregnant? Sometimes it still feels so surreal to me. 

I've also had the pleasure of having very erotic dreams quite frequently. It's been pretty fun and a nice plus to this pregnancy thing;-) Anyone else?


----------



## SCgirl

I'm still struggling with the idea that odds are I will be bringing a baby home in January. I hate knowing all the things that could go wrong, and in sort of a self-preservation mode dwell on unlikely (but possible) scenarios. Right now, it's that we'll have an awesome gender scan at 16, get all excited, and find out something is wrong at the 20 week scan. 

Also, working with special needs kids, I worry that my child will have similar issues...

Keep trying to remind myself that there's nothing I can do, and the child will be loved regardless...


----------



## Luvspnk31

SCgirl said:


> I'm still struggling with the idea that odds are I will be bringing a baby home in January. I hate knowing all the things that could go wrong, and in sort of a self-preservation mode dwell on unlikely (but possible) scenarios. Right now, it's that we'll have an awesome gender scan at 16, get all excited, and find out something is wrong at the 20 week scan.
> 
> Also, working with special needs kids, I worry that my child will have similar issues...
> 
> Keep trying to remind myself that there's nothing I can do, and the child will be loved regardless...


I am also still feeling like I'm in self preservation mode. Even though this is my 5th, it's hard to imagine another lo being here. 

Time goes on, it becomes a little more real, especially when I feel baby moving, and I love listening to the hb.


----------



## Dawnyybus

Hiya

Not been on much recently, but great to see the scan and bump pics... I have to wait another 5 weeks to find out the gender, it's taking too long. 

The last few days I haven't felt very well, just not right, and then quite suddenly I will come over really sick and dizzy, if I'm stood up I have to sit or I will fall and if I'm sat I can't move or I will be sick an fall over.... 
I'm phoning the doctor this morning to get an appointment but I don't know why it keeps happening?? 

I know it's super early but I'm sure I felt baby move the other day?? 

Hope all I well 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Izzie74 said:


> 12 week scan on Thursday! Woo hoo!

:dance: good luck for your scan hun! 



mrsstrezy said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Just checking in. Can't believe I'm 14 weeks today! I threw up today, but that was the first time in 3-4 days..which is definitely a first. Nausea overall has been a bit better as well. Hope it lasts, but I know how sneaky this morning sickness can be.
> 
> Does anyone else still have a hard time believing their pregnant? Sometimes it still feels so surreal to me.
> 
> I've also had the pleasure of having very erotic dreams quite frequently. It's been pretty fun and a nice plus to this pregnancy thing;-) Anyone else?

I've had a few of those :haha: Congratulations on reaching 14 weeks hun! glad your nausea is easing a bit hun. 



SCgirl said:


> I'm still struggling with the idea that odds are I will be bringing a baby home in January. I hate knowing all the things that could go wrong, and in sort of a self-preservation mode dwell on unlikely (but possible) scenarios. Right now, it's that we'll have an awesome gender scan at 16, get all excited, and find out something is wrong at the 20 week scan.
> 
> Also, working with special needs kids, I worry that my child will have similar issues...
> 
> Keep trying to remind myself that there's nothing I can do, and the child will be loved regardless...

aww hun i think we all feel like that until we get past the 24 week mark. Or V day as its known as. And your right... theres nothing we can do.. but know if you do have a special needs child.. it is a magical journey <3 a little more challenging but definitely magical :hugs: 




Dawnyybus said:


> Hiya
> 
> Not been on much recently, but great to see the scan and bump pics... I have to wait another 5 weeks to find out the gender, it's taking too long.
> 
> The last few days I haven't felt very well, just not right, and then quite suddenly I will come over really sick and dizzy, if I'm stood up I have to sit or I will fall and if I'm sat I can't move or I will be sick an fall over....
> I'm phoning the doctor this morning to get an appointment but I don't know why it keeps happening??
> 
> I know it's super early but I'm sure I felt baby move the other day??
> 
> Hope all I well
> 
> Xxxxxxxx

I find out in 5 weeks too! 

You sound like how my friend was through her pregnancy and she had low blood pressure hun. 

You could be feeling baby... I have felt movements every day for the last 2/3 days :cloud9: xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi, havent been on since Thursday. Been feeling so pooped lately. Morning or all day sickness has gotten worse the last week or so. 
Hope everyone is ok. Ah lolly you are the only one who thinks girl at the minute. OH and his cousin say boy. We will soon find out :) 
Anyone have a yummy mummy changing bag? I want one this time and OH was like "its expensive just for a bag" but he spends on football tops and this bag will be used much more than a football top lol so really he can't deny it me! Hehe.


----------



## sethsmummy

sorry to hear your feeling worse hun! fx it dies down soon. 

haha i just googled those bags... and almost died at the price :haha: they are pretty but i dont think i could spend that much on one bag :haha: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi wishingalways, great to see you back on here :hugs: congrats on reaching your 16w milestone. Definitely your forever, take home baby baking away in there xx

waiting2c you can discuss anything in here hun, just as long as it's not regarding termination as that's against forum rules :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry to all of you that aren't feeling great or still have sore boobs :hugs: hopefully with second tri most, or all, of the not so nice preggo symptoms will start to disappear.

Welshgirl, I had a PL yummy mummy bag with DD2. They're really good, however mine unfortunately broke after only using it for 6 months! I bought it super early in my pregnancy so by the time it broke it was out of it's 1 year warranty :brat: I now have SugarJack changing bags and love them. Expensive though, but worth it!

All this talk of buying prams & bags is making me ridiculously excited! We've put the deposit down on our pram and I can't wait to get it home :dance: I'm 15w today, yaaay! Gender scan in just 8 days :wohoo:


----------



## waiting2c

Wow ttc_lolly - jealous! We don't get gender scan here till 20 weeks!!

How exciting for you! Looking forward to hearing update.


----------



## sethsmummy

argh im so jelous too.. all these early gender scans! I have to wait till 18 weeks! If i hadn't chosen to get a private scan i would have to wait till 22 weeks! 


what kind of pram have you chosen hun? I need to put a deposit down on one too but cant decide what i want this time round lol. Id use the one i have but its not suitable for newborns :( xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have a Bababing Changing bag. It's brilliant :)

I feel you on the all day sickness front. I thought it was beginning to go on Saturday. It then made itself well and truly known yesterday! My Doctor said 14 weeks is usually the magic number. Hoping he is right!

I think I've felt baby a couple of times too. Not flutters, more like tiny pops?


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> I have a Bababing Changing bag. It's brilliant :)
> 
> I feel you on the all day sickness front. I thought it was beginning to go on Saturday. It then made itself well and truly known yesterday! My Doctor said 14 weeks is usually the magic number. Hoping he is right!
> 
> I think I've felt baby a couple of times too. Not flutters, more like tiny pops?

sounds like the start of movements hun :D wont be long till you can recognise the full blown flutters <3 

I hope your doctor is right :D will be nice to see the back of morning sickness :haha: xxxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

sethsmummy said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I have a Bababing Changing bag. It's brilliant :)
> 
> I feel you on the all day sickness front. I thought it was beginning to go on Saturday. It then made itself well and truly known yesterday! My Doctor said 14 weeks is usually the magic number. Hoping he is right!
> 
> I think I've felt baby a couple of times too. Not flutters, more like tiny pops?
> 
> sounds like the start of movements hun :D wont be long till you can recognise the full blown flutters <3
> 
> I hope your doctor is right :D will be nice to see the back of morning sickness :haha: xxxxClick to expand...

I hope your doctor is right too! Lol. I can't stand to do Alex's dirty nappies sometimes, and last night OH trumped and that made me sick! Ugh! 

See, I don't need to get a new pram this time around as I had a silvercross linear freeway for Alex, was only used for a few months so will be using that for this baby - providing it fits in our new car, we now have a vw golf so it should just about. So as I'm not spending on a pram, my sister is buying the moses basket, I can spend on a bag :)


----------



## sethsmummy

:rofl: that sounds just like me! ethans nappies have been lethal lately lol. but instead of oh's farts... its the food hes eating.. i swear he was eating crisps that smell like the pee you get after eating too many sugar puffs! I had to make him take them away lol 

oh well there you have it! haha you dont have other big spends so you need the bag ;) xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are using the same pram again. Maybe just get some new accessories. It cost us over £700 and is still in brilliant condition. We have the Silver across Surf.


----------



## Dawnyybus

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi, havent been on since Thursday. Been feeling so pooped lately. Morning or all day sickness has gotten worse the last week or so.
> Hope everyone is ok. Ah lolly you are the only one who thinks girl at the minute. OH and his cousin say boy. We will soon find out :)
> Anyone have a yummy mummy changing bag? I want one this time and OH was like "its expensive just for a bag" but he spends on football tops and this bag will be used much more than a football top lol so really he can't deny it me! Hehe.

I saw the yummy mummy bag and really wanted one but wouldn't spend that much but a family friend has said she will get me one (as long as I don't tell her husband how much they are (as she is also buying one each for both her nieces)) 

I'm just back from the doctors and she has signed me off work for at least a week as my body is struggling to cope with the changes and my blood pressure goes down when I'm stood up rather then up. I am pleased because I feel I need a rest but I'm worried because I've not been at the job long and they aren't happy I'm pregnant and they can be quite harsh to me about it and I have loads of stuff on my desk which I have to text my boss to do and she is already super busy =\ they must hate me =[ 

I can't wait to get my pram I've wanted the same pram for years every time I went to the shop it was the same one and now I can get it. It's so awesome. I can't wait =] 

I'm starting to write a plan for buying stuff after the 20 week scan I am so excited. Make time go faster please 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ooo and talking of gender scans we have hours in 20 days :happydance: We are paying privately. Can not wait!

I love this baby so much already but have found myself trying to distance myself if you know what I mean? After everything that has happened and everything we've been told I am terrified of losing our precious baby.


----------



## sethsmummy

Dawnyybus said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi, havent been on since Thursday. Been feeling so pooped lately. Morning or all day sickness has gotten worse the last week or so.
> Hope everyone is ok. Ah lolly you are the only one who thinks girl at the minute. OH and his cousin say boy. We will soon find out :)
> Anyone have a yummy mummy changing bag? I want one this time and OH was like "its expensive just for a bag" but he spends on football tops and this bag will be used much more than a football top lol so really he can't deny it me! Hehe.
> 
> I saw the yummy mummy bag and really wanted one but wouldn't spend that much but a family friend has said she will get me one (as long as I don't tell her husband how much they are (as she is also buying one each for both her nieces))
> 
> I'm just back from the doctors and she has signed me off work for at least a week as my body is struggling to cope with the changes and my blood pressure goes down when I'm stood up rather then up. I am pleased because I feel I need a rest but I'm worried because I've not been at the job long and they aren't happy I'm pregnant and they can be quite harsh to me about it and I have loads of stuff on my desk which I have to text my boss to do and she is already super busy =\ they must hate me =[
> 
> I can't wait to get my pram I've wanted the same pram for years every time I went to the shop it was the same one and now I can get it. It's so awesome. I can't wait =]
> 
> I'm starting to write a plan for buying stuff after the 20 week scan I am so excited. Make time go faster please
> 
> XxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


:hugs: hun you cannot help if you are ill.. the cannot penalize you for that and if they do then they are breaking the law :hugs: 

Did they say anything about giving you something to help with your BP? Im sure my friend was put on something as she had problems with her right the way through her pregnancy. 

ooo someone else who does lists! im not alone :dance: lol 

brunette - I think its only natural what your doing hun.. do you think theres a certain point where you may relax more? xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I kind of relaxed at second trimester. That was until my consultant said with APS most losses happen between 3-6 months. He failed to mention that's usually unmedicated but I still can't shake it off!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Dawnyybus said:


> I saw the yummy mummy bag and really wanted one but wouldn't spend that much but a family friend has said she will get me one (as long as I don't tell her husband how much they are (as she is also buying one each for both her nieces))
> 
> I'm just back from the doctors and she has signed me off work for at least a week as my body is struggling to cope with the changes and my blood pressure goes down when I'm stood up rather then up. I am pleased because I feel I need a rest but I'm worried because I've not been at the job long and they aren't happy I'm pregnant and they can be quite harsh to me about it and I have loads of stuff on my desk which I have to text my boss to do and she is already super busy =\ they must hate me =[
> 
> I can't wait to get my pram I've wanted the same pram for years every time I went to the shop it was the same one and now I can get it. It's so awesome. I can't wait =]
> 
> I'm starting to write a plan for buying stuff after the 20 week scan I am so excited. Make time go faster please
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxx


:hugs: hun you cannot help if you are ill.. the cannot penalize you for that and if they do then they are breaking the law :hugs: 

Did they say anything about giving you something to help with your BP? Im sure my friend was put on something as she had problems with her right the way through her pregnancy. 

ooo someone else who does lists! im not alone :dance: lol 

brunette - I think its only natural what your doing hun.. do you think theres a certain point where you may relax more? xxx[/QUOTE]

I know but I'm just one of them people who always worries and feels guilty =\ sometimes I just wish I wasn't as nice. Lol. 

No she didn't say anything really but when I see her next week she will think about it if I'm no better, she was really nice. 

I love my lists, I cannot live without my lists and plans... Post it notes all over my house, my boyfriend hates it. He's just to laid back... Xxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Im glad your being looked after hun! my friend was left untreated till around 18 weeks! 

I have bought a folder specifically for pregnancy stuff :haha: I've already wrote down some natural induction methods since this time its a race against the section xxx


----------



## Izzie74

Dawnyybus said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi, havent been on since Thursday. Been feeling so pooped lately. Morning or all day sickness has gotten worse the last week or so.
> Hope everyone is ok. Ah lolly you are the only one who thinks girl at the minute. OH and his cousin say boy. We will soon find out :)
> Anyone have a yummy mummy changing bag? I want one this time and OH was like "its expensive just for a bag" but he spends on football tops and this bag will be used much more than a football top lol so really he can't deny it me! Hehe.
> 
> I saw the yummy mummy bag and really wanted one but wouldn't spend that much but a family friend has said she will get me one (as long as I don't tell her husband how much they are (as she is also buying one each for both her nieces))
> 
> I'm just back from the doctors and she has signed me off work for at least a week as my body is struggling to cope with the changes and my blood pressure goes down when I'm stood up rather then up. I am pleased because I feel I need a rest but I'm worried because I've not been at the job long and they aren't happy I'm pregnant and they can be quite harsh to me about it and I have loads of stuff on my desk which I have to text my boss to do and she is already super busy =\ they must hate me =[
> 
> I can't wait to get my pram I've wanted the same pram for years every time I went to the shop it was the same one and now I can get it. It's so awesome. I can't wait =]
> 
> I'm starting to write a plan for buying stuff after the 20 week scan I am so excited. Make time go faster please
> 
> XxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I know what it's like to feel guilty about bring signed off work. I was signed off for five weeks after some bleeding at around seven weeks. I'm still off now and as a teacher, the gp counted the weeks to coincide with school summer holidays so I won't be back until September! Despite feeling like I've let everyone down, I am pleased to be able to rest and sleep when I want to and know I'm doing everything I can to help my baby. After the loss last time it is so hard not to worry. We are about to have 12 week scan and will have regular scans and monitoring until at least twenty weeks.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies!! I am back!!! I hope all of you are doing great! <3.


----------



## buddyIV

To everyone worrying and feeling anxious...I completely understand! Even if you've not had a loss, you still worry, but I think after experiencing losses you're naturally more inclined to worry. I think it makes you realise that your not exempt from bad things happening, and it makes you so scared that you're going to go through something awful all over again. All we can do is take things one day at a time. Although I've tried to protect myself a little, I don't want to stop myself from enjoying this pregnancy. And, I love this little person already...and they deserve to be loved!

One thing I've found difficult is the few family members we've told haven't been as excited, like they're protecting themselves too. But, I want them to be happy and to believe that this is our take home baby. It hurts to see them so guarded. 

We've got our 12 week scan tomorrow and I'm really, really nervous (my tummy keeps flipping over every time I think about it!) as we've had a bad experience at this point before, and it was honestly one of the worst moments of my life. I just hope and pray that tomorrow will be one of the best as we get to see our healthy baby again. Wish me luck ladies!

As for changing bags, I just used the free one from Boots :haha: It was ugly, but so practical and spacious! I think I threw it out though so maybe I can get a slightly prettier one this time...


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Just got back off holiday today, went for my scan as well. My due date is moved to 23rd Jan. Baby is quite chunky, pretty much filling my uterus and has really long legs, going to be a tall baby. Was very surreal seeing it on the screen, it slept and went shy to start with, then it woke up and started bouncing around and kicking it's legs out and waving it's arms in the air. Was cool


----------



## buddyIV

Welcome back, and congrats on the lovely scan! Must've been amazing!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!! I am back!!! I hope all of you are doing great! <3.

Welcome back!!! :)


----------



## SMandel22

mrsstrezy said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Just checking in. Can't believe I'm 14 weeks today! I threw up today, but that was the first time in 3-4 days..which is definitely a first. Nausea overall has been a bit better as well. Hope it lasts, but I know how sneaky this morning sickness can be.
> 
> Does anyone else still have a hard time believing their pregnant? Sometimes it still feels so surreal to me.
> 
> I've also had the pleasure of having very erotic dreams quite frequently. It's been pretty fun and a nice plus to this pregnancy thing;-) Anyone else?

Yay for not throwing up for a few days!! :happydance: I always feel so bad for you when I rad your stories and the suffering you're still going through. 

I also get very erotic dreams, quite often actually. Sometimes they are great, other times I wake up disgusted with myself, hahahaha!!!!


----------



## SMandel22

SCgirl said:


> I'm still struggling with the idea that odds are I will be bringing a baby home in January. I hate knowing all the things that could go wrong, and in sort of a self-preservation mode dwell on unlikely (but possible) scenarios. Right now, it's that we'll have an awesome gender scan at 16, get all excited, and find out something is wrong at the 20 week scan.
> 
> Also, working with special needs kids, I worry that my child will have similar issues...
> 
> Keep trying to remind myself that there's nothing I can do, and the child will be loved regardless...

My husband has worked with special needs kids for a really long time and he's convinced as well that our child will have similar issues. I understand...I spent a long time on the TTC boards and saw a ton of miscarriage stories. So I was convinced I was going to go through the same thing. But so far so good. I'm sure our babies will be super healthy and it's all in our heads. And if not, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. :)


----------



## SMandel22

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!! I am back!!! I hope all of you are doing great! <3.

Yay!!!!! My NC buddy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

itsnowmyturn said:


> Just got back off holiday today, went for my scan as well. My due date is moved to 23rd Jan. Baby is quite chunky, pretty much filling my uterus and has really long legs, going to be a tall baby. Was very surreal seeing it on the screen, it slept and went shy to start with, then it woke up and started bouncing around and kicking it's legs out and waving it's arms in the air. Was cool

YAY for scans!! I am happy everything went so well!


----------



## sethsmummy

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!! I am back!!! I hope all of you are doing great! <3.

Welcome back hun! 



buddyIV said:


> To everyone worrying and feeling anxious...I completely understand! Even if you've not had a loss, you still worry, but I think after experiencing losses you're naturally more inclined to worry. I think it makes you realise that your not exempt from bad things happening, and it makes you so scared that you're going to go through something awful all over again. All we can do is take things one day at a time. Although I've tried to protect myself a little, I don't want to stop myself from enjoying this pregnancy. And, I love this little person already...and they deserve to be loved!
> 
> One thing I've found difficult is the few family members we've told haven't been as excited, like they're protecting themselves too. But, I want them to be happy and to believe that this is our take home baby. It hurts to see them so guarded.
> 
> We've got our 12 week scan tomorrow and I'm really, really nervous (my tummy keeps flipping over every time I think about it!) as we've had a bad experience at this point before, and it was honestly one of the worst moments of my life. I just hope and pray that tomorrow will be one of the best as we get to see our healthy baby again. Wish me luck ladies!
> 
> As for changing bags, I just used the free one from Boots :haha: It was ugly, but so practical and spacious! I think I threw it out though so maybe I can get a slightly prettier one this time...

Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun :hugs: I hope everything goes well :D 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Just got back off holiday today, went for my scan as well. My due date is moved to 23rd Jan. Baby is quite chunky, pretty much filling my uterus and has really long legs, going to be a tall baby. Was very surreal seeing it on the screen, it slept and went shy to start with, then it woke up and started bouncing around and kicking it's legs out and waving it's arms in the air. Was cool

welcome back hun... did you have a good time? Im glad you had a fab scan hun! xxx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Morning ladies

Welcome back kiwi hope you're ok?

Well I bought my pram!!!! Yay I love it! & I got it even cheaper then I thought asy amazing friend put other discounts on too! I can't wait to actually have something to put in it now, I set it all up yesterday (just to make sure it was all there obviously ;-)) & it's now taking pride of place into mums spare bedroom, it's amazing, I don't think I've ever been this excited about a pram before haha
So I now have my bottles & steriliser, baby chair & my pram & car seat my mil is buying us a Moses basket & not getting my cot until baby is born as my hubby's nan always gives us money after we've had baby to put towards whatever we need so because normally we already have everything this time we've said we'll put it towards the cot so at least we can tell her that the money's gone towards something we really need xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow how organised are you! :lol:

We still have a lot of stuff in storage from our son, pram, bouncer, cot etc. MIL is buying us a new Moses basket but that's about all we need apart from a play gym.


----------



## wildchic

Morning Ladies:) 

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:

Welcome back kiwi:)

Lovely scans and bump pics ladies! I go for my 12 week scan today so extremely nervous! 

Wow, you ladies are sorted with baby accessories! We have our pram and cot from when dd was born, but we need 2 of everything and I kinda want all the things to be the same, so a lot more money to spend!! 

Quick question for you ladies who are further along. Do/did you feel your baby move yet? I could have sworn I felt it last night, but it could also have been gas! Am I going crazy???


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

wildchic said:


> Morning Ladies:)
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:
> 
> Welcome back kiwi:)
> 
> Lovely scans and bump pics ladies! I go for my 12 week scan today so extremely nervous!
> 
> Wow, you ladies are sorted with baby accessories! We have our pram and cot from when dd was born, but we need 2 of everything and I kinda want all the things to be the same, so a lot more money to spend!!
> 
> Quick question for you ladies who are further along. Do/did you feel your baby move yet? I could have sworn I felt it last night, but it could also have been gas! Am I going crazy???


Welcome back kiwi.

Ahh I would want all the same too lol. Will be worth the money spent I'm sure.

Well yesterday I'm sure I felt baby, but not 100% sure, like I felt the same sort of movement a few times throughout the day. It felt different than when I first felt Alex, this time it's more like a scraping if that makes sense, can't explain it properly lol x


----------



## amberliam

Hi there, had my scan yesterday been put back to 21st Jan if anyone can change that for me? Ta xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

WC I think you probably will feel the twins sooner. 
I think I've felt mine too.


----------



## wildchic

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies:)
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:
> 
> Welcome back kiwi:)
> 
> Lovely scans and bump pics ladies! I go for my 12 week scan today so extremely nervous!
> 
> Wow, you ladies are sorted with baby accessories! We have our pram and cot from when dd was born, but we need 2 of everything and I kinda want all the things to be the same, so a lot more money to spend!!
> 
> Quick question for you ladies who are further along. Do/did you feel your baby move yet? I could have sworn I felt it last night, but it could also have been gas! Am I going crazy???
> 
> 
> Welcome back kiwi.
> 
> Ahh I would want all the same too lol. Will be worth the money spent I'm sure.
> 
> Well yesterday I'm sure I felt baby, but not 100% sure, like I felt the same sort of movement a few times throughout the day. It felt different than when I first felt Alex, this time it's more like a scraping if that makes sense, can't explain it properly lol xClick to expand...

Mine again feels like aliens inside me,lol! My dd is almost 7 years old, so I can't remember what it felt like! And yeah, with us buying 2 of everything will be money well spent. We love these 2 munchkins so much already! Cane wait to see them in 30minutes:)


----------



## Dawnyybus

The girls at work just laughed at me when I said I thought I felt movement at 14 weeks, it wasn't much and I haven't had anything since but I'm still convinced. 

My dizziness and sickness has got worse today and I can hardly move or eat =[ I don't know what to do.... :sick::sick::sick::sick:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

you can totally feel baby this early if you know what your looking for :hugs: just ignore anyone with snide comments! 

wildchic - good luck for your scan hun! :dance: 

dawny - aww man im with you hun! I couldnt lift my head earlier without needing to be sick and going dizzy as hell :hugs: 

mrs.h - Yey for pram! which one did you get?? 

We've not got a lot after the boys, since we thought we weren't having another i sold it all or gave it all away. I have a bouncy chair and play mat and thats it :haha: Bring on the spending spree im saving for :D So far I've only bought some bottles.. 3 different types may i add lol.. tommee tippee.. nuk and nuby. Plenty of choice if baby doesnt take to a certain one :thumbup:


----------



## ca154853

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is feeling well today! Went for nuchal scan yesterday and she said everything is looking good. We also got to see the baby moving for the first time and wow! It was really going to town it was so cute! I also think I felt a small movement but hubby says its in my head lol. I think he is being really nervous after losing the last 2 even though dr said less than .03% chance at this point. We did tell our parents though and he said that he thinks we can start being excited now. I am excited to hear about all your new baby things you all are getting! You should post pics :)


----------



## sethsmummy

ca154853 said:


> Morning ladies! Hope everyone is feeling well today! Went for nuchal scan yesterday and she said everything is looking good. We also got to see the baby moving for the first time and wow! It was really going to town it was so cute! I also think I felt a small movement but hubby says its in my head lol. I think he is being really nervous after losing the last 2 even though dr said less than .03% chance at this point. We did tell our parents though and he said that he thinks we can start being excited now. I am excited to hear about all your new baby things you all are getting! You should post pics :)

Congratulations on a great scan hun :hugs: this is so your take home baby :hugs: Im glad you feel safe to get all excited now :D Have they booked your next scan hun? 


hahahaha you dont know what can of worms your opening asking for pics :rofl: But i think we should do it ;)


----------



## buddyIV

My scan was amazing :cloud9: Baby was sleeping at first, but woke up after I went to the loo and was bouncing around and waving...awesome! We got moved to the 25th of Jan so I'm a little further along than I first though :happydance: (would you mind changing that please lolly? Thanks! x)

Yay for all the lovely scans!!!

Some of you ladies are so organised...I'm impressed! We've still got the cot, and highchair but that's it so I have a fair few things to get. I'm hoping to BF, so I'm not going to buy any bottles or anything unless things go awry. I managed a few months with DS but I hoping to get to a year with this LO. 

Aaaahhhhhhh so happy!! xxx


----------



## wifey2013

You all seem so prepared! This will be my first and we haven't bought anything aside from a jogging suit. I know which stroller I want (City Select Jogger) and which car seat we'll be getting (Maxi-Cosi Prezi) and a bunch of other stuff too. I just don't feel right buying anything just yet. We'll probably start slowly once I hit about 25 weeks - unless I can't help myself before then!


----------



## Izzie74

wifey2013 said:


> You all seem so prepared! This will be my first and we haven't bought anything aside from a jogging suit. I know which stroller I want (City Select Jogger) and which car seat we'll be getting (Maxi-Cosi Prezi) and a bunch of other stuff too. I just don't feel right buying anything just yet. We'll probably start slowly once I hit about 25 weeks - unless I can't help myself before then!

I'm with you, not buying anything until much later on. Was thinking October to start!


----------



## messica

There's no way I'm waiting until end of the year! I will be giant by then and all the garage sales will be over!!!

I've actually been slowly building my current collection for the better part of two years now. It includes loooooads of cloth diapers, clothes premie-2T, natural toys, an angel care monitor (may need two now, haven't looked into how to use one of those with twins who will be crib sharing), two different swings (one big that plugs in, one portable), two bouncer seats, although I plan to breastfeed I've got a small stash of life factory glass bottles, blankets, swaddle pods, crib bedding and draperies for the nursery windows, other nursery décor including a dresser I redid completely on my own, paci's, amber, and so so much more.

Our parents are buying us a crib but other than that we've still got to get:
-Double stroller (haven't decided which yet)
-Two carseats (we decided on the Summer Infant Prodigy seats based on safety ratings, ease of use, minimum weight requirement and the fail proof installation)
-All of our Episencials care products that I'll be able to snag on Amazon
-And eventually I want something similar to a Bullet or food processor and the Green Sprouts baby making food supplies
-Breast pump that insurance will send shortly before birth
-Tandem nursing pillow


I don't want to have to worry about anything else!!! I was tired enough in the beginning and anticipate it will get far worse when I'm as big as a bus moving into third tri. Not to mention, it's hard to tell when I'll deliver and don't want them to arrive while I'm unprepared. 

Looking forward to having it all done by about 20 weeks so I can just relax through the rest of the ride :flower:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I got the chicco urban pr, I'd never heard of it before I saw it but fell in love with it straight away! It's in emerald green too so will do girl or boy & I love the fact it's an unusual colour as you don't see many about, the car seat with it is fab & has the isofix too, so much easier to get it in and out the car & the whole system had really good reviews so I thought why not, knowing my luck I'd carry on looking round, not see anything I liked as much then when I went to get it it'd be full price again.

We also got rid of everything after my youngest grew out of it all so we literally had everything to buy my mum & dad bought the steriliser & bottles & my sister bought the chair so we've only actually paid for the pram upto now & I want to try & get most the shopping done as soon as I can this time as with my last 2 I went into early labour at 27ish weeks so after they stopped it I literally had to rest & not do much because when ever I did I ended up back in hospital with contractions so this time I've said as I'll have all 3 kids in full time school I will be taking it easy!


----------



## 0203

I really want to chicco urban too, I have fallen in love with it but everyone is telling me to wait to buy it and I'm worried it will be full price! Just hoping there are end of summer sales or something else soon!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I was lucky as it was on offer at babies r us & my friend works there (until the end of this week when she starts her new job) so she gave me her discount plus an extra £15 off so I got it for £264.99!! It is amazing though, I've put it all up & there's not a single thing on it I don't like, it's very sturdy, big strong wheels, huge basket, everything goes together so easy too, no messing at all, I'd Definatly recommend it xx


----------



## buddyIV

There's so much choice with prams I find it hard narrowing it down! Good going to you ladies who've chosen and got it sorted! I also went early with DS: our pram hadn't actually arrived yet, and we had no clothes or nappies that fit him as he was so tiny! I plan on being a bit more organised this time around, and would like to have everything sorted out by 7 months (so, November). I'd rather have it all sitting for a while than dealing with the chaos of last time!

Sorry about all the exclamation marks...I'm still so happy and excited from the scan this morning :cloud9:


----------



## ca154853

sethsmummy said:


> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Hope everyone is feeling well today! Went for nuchal scan yesterday and she said everything is looking good. We also got to see the baby moving for the first time and wow! It was really going to town it was so cute! I also think I felt a small movement but hubby says its in my head lol. I think he is being really nervous after losing the last 2 even though dr said less than .03% chance at this point. We did tell our parents though and he said that he thinks we can start being excited now. I am excited to hear about all your new baby things you all are getting! You should post pics :)
> 
> Congratulations on a great scan hun :hugs: this is so your take home baby :hugs: Im glad you feel safe to get all excited now :D Have they booked your next scan hun?
> 
> 
> hahahaha you dont know what can of worms your opening asking for pics :rofl: But i think we should do it ;)Click to expand...

Ty! The next scan at the perinatologist (sp?) Is sept 16 but not sure if regular OB will do anything when I go there on the 7th of August. I will get hubby to scan the sono pics so I can put it up. I definitely would like to see pics even if only of your favorites lol. 
:winkwink:


----------



## ca154853

buddyIV said:


> My scan was amazing :cloud9: Baby was sleeping at first, but woke up after I went to the loo and was bouncing around and waving...awesome! We got moved to the 25th of Jan so I'm a little further along than I first though :happydance: (would you mind changing that please lolly? Thanks! x)
> 
> Yay for all the lovely scans!!!
> 
> Some of you ladies are so organised...I'm impressed! We've still got the cot, and highchair but that's it so I have a fair few things to get. I'm hoping to BF, so I'm not going to buy any bottles or anything unless things go awry. I managed a few months with DS but I hoping to get to a year with this LO.
> 
> Aaaahhhhhhh so happy!! xxx

I'm so happy for you! And you got your date bumped up! :happydance:
Good luck with the BFing :) I'm doing the same I am only gonna get a couple to take with if I need to pump before an outing or something. Last time I had 3 unopened boxes of the Avent that I ended up just giving away lol


----------



## ca154853

We haven't gotten anything yet I asked hubby if it would be ok to get a baby book for scans and such but he said not yet. He is still very nervous treats me like i'm made of glass (must admit is nice sometimes  ) I am lucky to have a friend who's baby is 6 months now so she is giving me a ton of stuff hand me downs rock! Once I get it from her I will see whats left to buy then go for it. I was looking at the yummy mummy bags online after reading the posts yikes expensive but some of the models were half off lol if anyone wants to check it out. I had an awesome bag for my youngest made by Jeep it was so durable I will probable get one off amazon :D 
So any weird cravings yet? I hate mac and cheese and have been wanting it like crazy lol


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I'm craving bagels!! I Can't get enough of them & crisps, fresh orange juice too x

I'm planning on picking up some essentials like nappies & milk when the baby event is next on in asda & I'm going to start picking the odd boys up everytime I go for my weekly shop, at least that way I'm not having to spend a fortune all at once.
I'm still trying to decide on a baby bag :-( there's just too many to choose from!! The one thing I can't find in stick anywhere are neutral newborn vests! I've looked in asda, tesco, babies r us, mothercare & online too & they're out of stock everywhere! They have them in stock from 3-6 or 6-9 months but not newborn :-( I'm on a mission now so as soon as I find them I will be picking a few packs up straight away, I also have family & friends on the hunt for them too xx


----------



## sethsmummy

DONUTS! I WANT SUGAR RING DONUTS :haha: Almost cried as Tesco didn't have any... again! :cry: And anything really sweet! Love my strawberries! 

Im so stuck on what pram i want! 

https://www.mothercare.com/Hauck-Disney-Shopper-Trio-Pushchair-Set/651803,default,pd.html I was given this link... its the pram i had when Seth was a baby so i know its a really good pram but i just dont know lol theres just too much choice! xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I found it better to go into the shops & have a proper look at them, there was a few I thought I quite liked but then when I actually saw them I didn't like them at all lol the chicco one was the only 1 I saw online & liked & then fell in love with it when I saw it on display x


----------



## sethsmummy

we only really have one shop anywhere near us that has prams but they dont have a big selection. If i cant find one in there that i really like then i think ill go with the shop and drive. Since i've had one before i dont think i could go wrong getting another?! although i could be wrong :haha: Seths lasted from birth till he was just over 3 and that was bought second hand :D xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies  How is everyone feeling today? Congrats on all the recent scans, so excited for mine next week!
Wow a lot of you are super organised, with my first I got nothing till about 25 weeks! This time round I need nothing as still have it all, will probably allow myself to buy a couple of new outfits once we know gender in september. 
Ok so the thing I mentioned that I am struggling with at the moment is a decision. A week after my son was born and didnt seem to know how to feed they did an MRI and found that his brain had not grown properly, we have never found the cause of this, they did genetic testing but it came back clear for known genes (doesnt rule it out as could be a gene they dont know about yet). Now I have a wee dilemna at the moment as been offered a referral to a fetal screening board, who make a decision on a case by case basis to offer fetal screening for various defects. If they accepted our referral could potentially have a fetal MRI once or twice during the latter stages of this pregnancy to tell if the brain has grown properly or with the same issues as Devon. If the news was good then it would be so worth having as could relax and stop stressing, but if its bad I worry it would destroy me and make it so much harder to go through labour etc. Have to decide if the chance of good outweighs the risk of bad. I know me and I am also worried that if we choose not to screen and this baby can feed when born that wont be enough for me to relax and enjoy it as I will worry through every milestone patch that we wont achieve it and find out bad news. Ugh I hate that I am so worried about it all right now.

Sorry for the ramble just needed to put all my thoughts down somewhere. I apologise if I offended anyone by saying all that, I certainly dont want to offend or scare anyone else. 

hope you all have great days!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

That's good, I had a graco basic travel system with my eldest, a first wheels twin pram when I had my 2nd as my eldest was only 2 1/2 but very lazy & hated walking anywhere then I had a MacLaren when he finally started walking then with my youngest I had the mothercare Trenton deluxe travel system, all of them lasted until my kids started walking & I never had an issue with any xx


----------



## sethsmummy

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies  How is everyone feeling today? Congrats on all the recent scans, so excited for mine next week!
> Wow a lot of you are super organised, with my first I got nothing till about 25 weeks! This time round I need nothing as still have it all, will probably allow myself to buy a couple of new outfits once we know gender in september.
> Ok so the thing I mentioned that I am struggling with at the moment is a decision. A week after my son was born and didnt seem to know how to feed they did an MRI and found that his brain had not grown properly, we have never found the cause of this, they did genetic testing but it came back clear for known genes (doesnt rule it out as could be a gene they dont know about yet). Now I have a wee dilemna at the moment as been offered a referral to a fetal screening board, who make a decision on a case by case basis to offer fetal screening for various defects. If they accepted our referral could potentially have a fetal MRI once or twice during the latter stages of this pregnancy to tell if the brain has grown properly or with the same issues as Devon. If the news was good then it would be so worth having as could relax and stop stressing, but if its bad I worry it would destroy me and make it so much harder to go through labour etc. Have to decide if the chance of good outweighs the risk of bad. I know me and I am also worried that if we choose not to screen and this baby can feed when born that wont be enough for me to relax and enjoy it as I will worry through every milestone patch that we wont achieve it and find out bad news. Ugh I hate that I am so worried about it all right now.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble just needed to put all my thoughts down somewhere. I apologise if I offended anyone by saying all that, I certainly dont want to offend or scare anyone else.
> 
> hope you all have great days!

:hugs: :hugs: Hun i think that if knowing the results would help you relax more than it would be worth doing. If after baby comes you are going to constantly worry then in my honest opinion I would have it done. At least then you know what your up against and whether you need to prepare to have another special needs child :hugs: 
I dont think anyone will be offended with your question at all :hugs: you need some support and thats what we are all here for :kiss: xxx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies  How is everyone feeling today? Congrats on all the recent scans, so excited for mine next week!
> Wow a lot of you are super organised, with my first I got nothing till about 25 weeks! This time round I need nothing as still have it all, will probably allow myself to buy a couple of new outfits once we know gender in september.
> Ok so the thing I mentioned that I am struggling with at the moment is a decision. A week after my son was born and didnt seem to know how to feed they did an MRI and found that his brain had not grown properly, we have never found the cause of this, they did genetic testing but it came back clear for known genes (doesnt rule it out as could be a gene they dont know about yet). Now I have a wee dilemna at the moment as been offered a referral to a fetal screening board, who make a decision on a case by case basis to offer fetal screening for various defects. If they accepted our referral could potentially have a fetal MRI once or twice during the latter stages of this pregnancy to tell if the brain has grown properly or with the same issues as Devon. If the news was good then it would be so worth having as could relax and stop stressing, but if its bad I worry it would destroy me and make it so much harder to go through labour etc. Have to decide if the chance of good outweighs the risk of bad. I know me and I am also worried that if we choose not to screen and this baby can feed when born that wont be enough for me to relax and enjoy it as I will worry through every milestone patch that we wont achieve it and find out bad news. Ugh I hate that I am so worried about it all right now.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble just needed to put all my thoughts down somewhere. I apologise if I offended anyone by saying all that, I certainly dont want to offend or scare anyone else.
> 
> hope you all have great days!

Wow what a decision you have to make hunni big hugs xxx

I haven't a clue what I would do in your situation all I can suggest is maybe sitting down with a specialist/midwife/consultant & discussing it with them? They might be able to answer any questions/worries you may have & also help you make the best decision for you & baby xx


----------



## waiting2c

Thanks Ladies, I see my midwife in a couple of weeks so will definitely discuss with her, my OH hasnt been a huge help on this as I have argued both sides so well he is now confused too lol.

Odds are in our favour, if it was genetic it would be a 25% chance of recurrance, if not then as low as 0. Worst case that is still 75% for good outcome... (this is what I am telling myself all the time).


----------



## wishingalways

I agree with the other ladies if it will help you relax have it done and if it comes back bad news at least you can come to terms before baby arrives just you and hubby.. As you said if you don't you will want it done after he is born to put your mind at ease and they might not do it and that would then stress you out again so it sounds like you want to have it done but you still have time to think about it. Xxx.


----------



## waiting2c

woohoo, my 12 week scan just got moved to this sat! Dont have to wait another week, just a few days! Cant wait to see baby again!


----------



## cheezytrish

waiting2c said:


> woohoo, my 12 week scan just got moved to this sat! Dont have to wait another week, just a few days! Cant wait to see baby again!

awesome!! I hope you get a good pic!


----------



## sunshine85

Hey girls! :waves: 


I cannot believe I am in the second tri :happydance:


2 days away from 15 weeks and 2 weeks away from our gender scan. I am in love with my doppler as it has kept me sane!!

Still having a hard time eating healthy and drinking enough water.


I really wanna buy a baby item already haha. But don't want to jinx anything.

Had an appt today and doc said everything looks good. HB was strong.I have a little bump already. My doc will have me on the progesterone/baby asa regimen until 25 weeks. Ughhh!


----------



## cheezytrish

belly photo: 14wks :happydance:


----------



## mrsstrezy

wow...you ladies have been busy with buying baby stuff! The only thing I'm doing right now is stocking up on diapers. I'm not planning on doing too much shopping until I know the gender. There are just so many options out there for everything, it's overwhelming!! I would rather have all the choices narrowed down by 50% once I know the gender. I have been looking at baby bags though. I'm thinking I'm sold on the yummy mummy bags...I just may have to have one:) I also have bedding choices picked out for both boy/girl. I'm hoping I won't have to buy too much. I'm having a HUGE baby shower this fall and I'm sure I'll get a lot of stuff. Hoping our parents may step up and get us the crib..that would be awesome.


----------



## SCgirl

I'm still often checking with the doppler. Tonight the hb sounded stronger than it's been, but also crazy fast- btw 170-180... Usually it's 160s. Thought it was supposed to slow down... Anyone else have experience with a high heart rate around 14 weeks? (Poss in 180s)


----------



## sethsmummy

Im so jelous of all you ladies finding babies on the dopplers. We tried again last night but still cant find it ... sometimes i hate being a bigger woman :( 

wishing - woohoo on your scan being brought forward! EEKK :happydance: 

Sc - im sure i read somewhere the hb speeds up a little again after 12 weeks and then settles .. ill see if i can find it again on google xx


----------



## sethsmummy

*By the beginning of the 9th week of pregnancy, the normal fetal heart rate is an average of 175 BPM. At this point it begins a rapid deceleration to the normal fetal heart rate for the middle of the pregnancy of about 120-180 BPM. There is also a slowing of the normal fetal heart rate in the last ten weeks of pregnancy, though the normal fetal heart rate is still about twice the normal adult's resting heart rate.

Your baby's normal fetal heart rate will also vary naturally, just as your heart rate does. Movement, sleeping and other activities can cause a normal variation. Be sure to talk to your midwife or doctor about concerns that you have with your baby's heart rate.*

I was wrong but it does say it can vary :D xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Seths Mummy where abouts are you looking? I was looking to low! 

I can't believe I'm 14 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

I had dh look from my pelvic bone upto around 2 fingers down from my belly button. He pressed quite hard too. But i am plus size so shouldnt really expect to find it myself. I got it the other day for all of 2 seconds then couldnt find it again :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

You gone side to side as well?
I hope you find it soon!


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah :( he looked from one hip to another but all we find is my heart beat and the wooshing of the placenta x


----------



## brunettebimbo

:( Hopefully soon!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Please can I have some advice please... 

I don't know whether I should phone my midwife. The doctor signed me off Monday cos of my dizziness which is staying the same even after resting loads but my sickness has hit a whole new level vomiting and hardly able to keep anything down, it's not been this bad really since the beginning but I could still eat then and wasn't actually being sick... 
I don't want to bother her but I don't really know what to do??

Xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ring her. That is what they are for. She will probably send you to the hospital. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## buddyIV

ca154853 said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> My scan was amazing :cloud9: Baby was sleeping at first, but woke up after I went to the loo and was bouncing around and waving...awesome! We got moved to the 25th of Jan so I'm a little further along than I first though :happydance: (would you mind changing that please lolly? Thanks! x)
> 
> Yay for all the lovely scans!!!
> 
> Some of you ladies are so organised...I'm impressed! We've still got the cot, and highchair but that's it so I have a fair few things to get. I'm hoping to BF, so I'm not going to buy any bottles or anything unless things go awry. I managed a few months with DS but I hoping to get to a year with this LO.
> 
> Aaaahhhhhhh so happy!! xxx
> 
> I'm so happy for you! And you got your date bumped up! :happydance:
> Good luck with the BFing :) I'm doing the same I am only gonna get a couple to take with if I need to pump before an outing or something. Last time I had 3 unopened boxes of the Avent that I ended up just giving away lolClick to expand...

Maybe we can help support each other in the early days of BF? I struggled a lot with BF (had all sorts of issues that I wont bore you with!), and it was sheer determination that made me last as long as I did. I'm hoping it'll be way easier this time, and that I'll get to my target of a year. 



waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies  How is everyone feeling today? Congrats on all the recent scans, so excited for mine next week!
> Wow a lot of you are super organised, with my first I got nothing till about 25 weeks! This time round I need nothing as still have it all, will probably allow myself to buy a couple of new outfits once we know gender in september.
> Ok so the thing I mentioned that I am struggling with at the moment is a decision. A week after my son was born and didnt seem to know how to feed they did an MRI and found that his brain had not grown properly, we have never found the cause of this, they did genetic testing but it came back clear for known genes (doesnt rule it out as could be a gene they dont know about yet). Now I have a wee dilemna at the moment as been offered a referral to a fetal screening board, who make a decision on a case by case basis to offer fetal screening for various defects. If they accepted our referral could potentially have a fetal MRI once or twice during the latter stages of this pregnancy to tell if the brain has grown properly or with the same issues as Devon. If the news was good then it would be so worth having as could relax and stop stressing, but if its bad I worry it would destroy me and make it so much harder to go through labour etc. Have to decide if the chance of good outweighs the risk of bad. I know me and I am also worried that if we choose not to screen and this baby can feed when born that wont be enough for me to relax and enjoy it as I will worry through every milestone patch that we wont achieve it and find out bad news. Ugh I hate that I am so worried about it all right now.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble just needed to put all my thoughts down somewhere. I apologise if I offended anyone by saying all that, I certainly dont want to offend or scare anyone else.
> 
> hope you all have great days!

:hugs: We're 100% here for you to talk about all this, and I'm so sorry that you have to face this question. I agree with the others, it might help you relax and enjoy the pregnancy if the uncertainty is removed. The odds are stacked in your favour that all will be well; can you imagine the relief upon hearing that news!? And, if the unlikely happens, although you'll be so upset, you'll have time to prepare yourself and enter into parenting this baby in full knowledge of what to expect. Plus, you'll have time to adjust and know that just as you love your first beautiful baby, you'll love this one too. :hugs: We 're here for you no matter what you decide, and will support you right the way through all this xxx



cheezytrish said:


> belly photo: 14wks :happydance:
> View attachment 784715

Lovely! Hooray for Jellybean Bumps!



Dawnyybus said:


> Please can I have some advice please...
> 
> I don't know whether I should phone my midwife. The doctor signed me off Monday cos of my dizziness which is staying the same even after resting loads but my sickness has hit a whole new level vomiting and hardly able to keep anything down, it's not been this bad really since the beginning but I could still eat then and wasn't actually being sick...
> I don't want to bother her but I don't really know what to do??
> 
> Xxxxxx

Bother them! So sorry you're feeling unwell, did they check your blood pressure? I think any Dr or MW would be happy to see you, and will be able to help. At the very least they might be able to rehydrate you which might help with the dizziness. I was with the Dr yesterday (I'm a "red path" pregnancy so automatically have to be under consultant care), and she said that if I'm feeling anything unusual, anything at all - no matter how slight - I was to call in and talk to a MW. They'd rather see you and send you away than not see you, and you end up in real difficulties. I hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Dawnyybus said:


> Please can I have some advice please...
> 
> I don't know whether I should phone my midwife. The doctor signed me off Monday cos of my dizziness which is staying the same even after resting loads but my sickness has hit a whole new level vomiting and hardly able to keep anything down, it's not been this bad really since the beginning but I could still eat then and wasn't actually being sick...
> I don't want to bother her but I don't really know what to do??
> 
> Xxxxxx

Ring her hun. If your not able to keep anything down at all including fluids then you need some help and possibly some medication :hugs: xxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

HI ladies, hope you are all ok! Sickness is still with me, yuck, enjoyed my chinese take away last night then Alex pooped and I could not handle his nappy and threw up..gawd I am such a bad mummy!
I tried breastfeeding Alex, he wouldn't take to it, he would latch on fine and then just wouldn't suck, we were readmitted the next morning when we went back for the doctor check, tried for 2 more days with the help of the midwives when I changed to bottle feeding, the midwife said I had made the right choice as I wasn't happy and obv neither was Alex. I'm not sure what I am doing this time. I would like to try again but think bottle feeding would be best. I have time to decide. 



waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies  How is everyone feeling today? Congrats on all the recent scans, so excited for mine next week!
> Wow a lot of you are super organised, with my first I got nothing till about 25 weeks! This time round I need nothing as still have it all, will probably allow myself to buy a couple of new outfits once we know gender in september.
> Ok so the thing I mentioned that I am struggling with at the moment is a decision. A week after my son was born and didnt seem to know how to feed they did an MRI and found that his brain had not grown properly, we have never found the cause of this, they did genetic testing but it came back clear for known genes (doesnt rule it out as could be a gene they dont know about yet). Now I have a wee dilemna at the moment as been offered a referral to a fetal screening board, who make a decision on a case by case basis to offer fetal screening for various defects. If they accepted our referral could potentially have a fetal MRI once or twice during the latter stages of this pregnancy to tell if the brain has grown properly or with the same issues as Devon. If the news was good then it would be so worth having as could relax and stop stressing, but if its bad I worry it would destroy me and make it so much harder to go through labour etc. Have to decide if the chance of good outweighs the risk of bad. I know me and I am also worried that if we choose not to screen and this baby can feed when born that wont be enough for me to relax and enjoy it as I will worry through every milestone patch that we wont achieve it and find out bad news. Ugh I hate that I am so worried about it all right now.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble just needed to put all my thoughts down somewhere. I apologise if I offended anyone by saying all that, I certainly dont want to offend or scare anyone else.
> 
> hope you all have great days!

Such a tough decision to make. I think I echo the other ladies that if you have it done and it's good news then you won't continue to worry for the rest of the pregnancy. And if it's mot the news you wanted to hear then it would be heartbreaking but you will be able to prepare but it's a choice only you can make. Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## Dawnyybus

Thank you. I just got home from the doctors. He did my bp and it was really low, he gave me some anti-sickness tablets, and sent me for blood tests upstairs. He reiterated that I'm to be off work for at least the rest of the week and to go back if there is no improvement. 

I asked about the medicine being okiee with the baby and he put it a really good way that made me feel less guilty. He said is how I'm feeling okiee for the baby?? If the medicine makes me better then that is better for the baby... And obviously they aren't tested in pregnant ladies as no one would want to be a guinea pig for new tablets but they should be okiee. 

I hope they work... 

Hope everyone else is feeling a lot better then me 

I'm loving the talk of buying things. I can't wait to start as soon as I've had the 20week scan, even though we are finding out the sex we are still gunna buy white/yellow. I have chosen my pram and will get it nearer the time. I already have a cot an original 1940's one £10 on eBay bargain, so my boyfriend is gunna strip it and reprint it =] I'm gunna buy a chest of drawers soon just to store the odd bit we already have in to keep it clean and safe. 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SCgirl

sethsmummy said:


> Im so jelous of all you ladies finding babies on the dopplers. We tried again last night but still cant find it ...

I'm still finding it very low- barely over the pubic bone, but it's been right in the middle, where I can feel something hard (assuming my uterus).


----------



## SCgirl

also- 2 days ago i caved and had to get maternity shirts (after a growing gap between my shirt and pants)... look so much better b/c they fit (even dh complimented them- what?!) and so comfy!

Here's a pic from 13w5d when I got them...
 



Attached Files:







13w5d.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## buddyIV

Dawnyybus said:


> Thank you. I just got home from the doctors. He did my bp and it was really low, he gave me some anti-sickness tablets, and sent me for blood tests upstairs. He reiterated that I'm to be off work for at least the rest of the week and to go back if there is no improvement.
> 
> I asked about the medicine being okiee with the baby and he put it a really good way that made me feel less guilty. He said is how I'm feeling okiee for the baby?? If the medicine makes me better then that is better for the baby... And obviously they aren't tested in pregnant ladies as no one would want to be a guinea pig for new tablets but they should be okiee.
> 
> I hope they work...
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling a lot better then me
> 
> I'm loving the talk of buying things. I can't wait to start as soon as I've had the 20week scan, even though we are finding out the sex we are still gunna buy white/yellow. I have chosen my pram and will get it nearer the time. I already have a cot an original 1940's one £10 on eBay bargain, so my boyfriend is gunna strip it and reprint it =] I'm gunna buy a chest of drawers soon just to store the odd bit we already have in to keep it clean and safe.
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxx

So glad you went to see the Dr and got some help! Really hope you start to feel better soon x 



SCgirl said:


> also- 2 days ago i caved and had to get maternity shirts (after a growing gap between my shirt and pants)... look so much better b/c they fit (even dh complimented them- what?!) and so comfy!
> 
> Here's a pic from 13w5d when I got them...

Cute bump! And the tops not bad either :winkwink: x I've been wearing maternity jeans for weeks already (cheers to the bloat!), but I'm struggling a bit with tops, just because I don't like the big over-the-bump elasticated bit showing at all. I think I'll need to buy one or two tops that are a bit longer, but I don't want to spend too much. 

With DS I didn't buy a single item of maternity clothes! My bump was always really small (turns out there was low fluid, he was tiny, and I went early) so I got away with wearing belted dresses and leggings. No way will I be doing the same this time though...and I'm so happy about it!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I had to get maternity stuff too, just got a pair of trousers and a few tops, don't intend on buying much tbh


----------



## SCgirl

If you're in the states, the shirt I was wearing was $4.50 at old navy- they have a bunch of markdowns right now (online too). Got another shirt for $3!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Luckily I've still got my maternity clothes from my sons pregnancy. I always bought things in the New Look sale.


----------



## SMandel22

Hey ladies!!!

So has anyone found out the gender yet? I went for a check up today and was hoping for an ultrasound but didn't get one. I guess I should of known that, but in the beginning of my pregnancy I was considered high risk because of previous losses and was getting an ultrasound at each appointment. Thankfully, I'm no longer considered high risk, but that means I don't get as many ultrasounds. So I decided to book a private scan and was hoping to get in this weekend. To my surprise, they had an available appointment today at 4:00. :happydance: I'm only 15w5d, but they book anytime after 15 weeks, so they said I would be good. Plus I've been measuring on the big side, so maybe I'm a little further along than we thought? They guarantee the gender reveal, so if they can't find it today, I'll come back at no charge. I get 6 pictures and a cd. And it only costs $59. I was shocked at how cheap it was!! Anyway......I hope later today I get to fill you all in!!!

Kiwi-just so you know, it's in Fayetteville and the name of the place is Little Miracles Imaging, just in case you're interested.


----------



## SCgirl

I don't find out gender until Aug 1 (I'll be 16w2d)- so excited!


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:)

I'm just updating on my scan yesterday. Doc said everything looks normal and my chances for ds is 1/15 000! So chances are very low. Its a new doc and he didn't even measure babies, just went according to lmp and put my due date on the 25th Jan!

I go back on the 12th August to check gender, I'll be 16 weeks then and I can't wait!!!

I'm still throwing up and have BAD headaches every day! Are any of you ladies experiencing headaches?

Here are recent scans of babies, anyone wanna guess the genders? Just for fun
 



Attached Files:







Baby%20A.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3









Baby%20B.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm saying 2 boys! Pure guess though. :lol:

We find the gender out on 3rd August at 16+4. We found out at 15 weeks with our son but this new company won't look until 16 weeks. It's costing £79.


----------



## Dawnyybus

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:)
> 
> I'm just updating on my scan yesterday. Doc said everything looks normal and my chances for ds is 1/15 000! So chances are very low. Its a new doc and he didn't even measure babies, just went according to lmp and put my due date on the 25th Jan!
> 
> I go back on the 12th August to check gender, I'll be 16 weeks then and I can't wait!!!
> 
> I'm still throwing up and have BAD headaches every day! Are any of you ladies experiencing headaches?
> 
> Here are recent scans of babies, anyone wanna guess the genders? Just for fun


I've been having a few headaches, but hadn't really thought much of it. Should I be worried?? Xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've read the headaches can be from hormones. I've had them on and off.


----------



## SCgirl

I'd gotten to the point where I was feeling better, with headaches/tiredness being my only almost-constant symptoms.

Unfortunately today I got hit by some very bad nausea. Welcome to 14 weeks? ha.

My doctor told me to take miralax for constipation (another constant symptom), but after taking it a few times (including today), I read that it's cat. c, and while tons of people are told to take it, others are told not to because of that. So, of course I'm now a bit worried... anyone have experience with it in other pregnancies?


----------



## wildchic

I remember being constipated with dd, but that was at about 7 months pregnant. I never took anything for it though, always tried natural things like prunes or high fibre porridge. I'm not sure if I'm constipated now, lol, not keeping track of when I go to the loo.


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I've read the headaches can be from hormones. I've had them on and off.

I do think its the hormones! My doc said yesterday that it usually happens between 12-20 weeks. I've been taking pain killers and it does not help at all, but I'm only allowed 2 pills every 6 hours. I don't want to intoxicate these babies with pain killers, so I only take 2 a day, but the pain is so bad!


----------



## buddyIV

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> So has anyone found out the gender yet? I went for a check up today and was hoping for an ultrasound but didn't get one. I guess I should of known that, but in the beginning of my pregnancy I was considered high risk because of previous losses and was getting an ultrasound at each appointment. Thankfully, I'm no longer considered high risk, but that means I don't get as many ultrasounds. So I decided to book a private scan and was hoping to get in this weekend. To my surprise, they had an available appointment today at 4:00. :happydance: I'm only 15w5d, but they book anytime after 15 weeks, so they said I would be good. Plus I've been measuring on the big side, so maybe I'm a little further along than we thought? They guarantee the gender reveal, so if they can't find it today, I'll come back at no charge. I get 6 pictures and a cd. And it only costs $59. I was shocked at how cheap it was!! Anyway......I hope later today I get to fill you all in!!!
> 
> Kiwi-just so you know, it's in Fayetteville and the name of the place is Little Miracles Imaging, just in case you're interested.

That wonderful that you're not considered high risk anymore: congrats! Great deal on the scan too...and so quick! Good luck with it, I hope they get a great view :) 



SCgirl said:


> If you're in the states, the shirt I was wearing was $4.50 at old navy- they have a bunch of markdowns right now (online too). Got another shirt for $3!

Wow..bargain!! That's awesome; I'd buy so many maternity clothes if they were that cheap here! 



wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:)
> 
> I'm just updating on my scan yesterday. Doc said everything looks normal and my chances for ds is 1/15 000! So chances are very low. Its a new doc and he didn't even measure babies, just went according to lmp and put my due date on the 25th Jan!
> 
> I go back on the 12th August to check gender, I'll be 16 weeks then and I can't wait!!!
> 
> I'm still throwing up and have BAD headaches every day! Are any of you ladies experiencing headaches?
> 
> Here are recent scans of babies, anyone wanna guess the genders? Just for fun

Beautiful scan pics! I think a girl and a boy (read: I am clueless and am hedging my bets hahaha!). I've been getting loads of headaches too, so can fully sympathise with you. I read that they're connected to progesterone levels, so take it as a sign that everything is going great (at least, that's what I tell myself as my head thumps merrily away!).


----------



## SMandel22

Soooooooooo.........we couldn't see!!!! :growlmad: Every time we get an ultrasound, that little baby is dancing away, spread eagle, facing forward. Yesterday it decided to sit with it's legs blocking the view, behind the placenta and eventually turning backwards and going to sleep. We've decided that since it's being very stubborn like mommy can be, it's a girl, lol. But we go back on Sunday to try again. 

And we tried everything!!! Laying on my side, standing up, I went to the bathroom, jumped around a little bit, but it seemed like the more I moved, the less baby wanted anything to do with me, lol.


----------



## ttc_lolly

itsnowmyturn said:


> Just got back off holiday today, went for my scan as well. My due date is moved to 23rd Jan. Baby is quite chunky, pretty much filling my uterus and has really long legs, going to be a tall baby. Was very surreal seeing it on the screen, it slept and went shy to start with, then it woke up and started bouncing around and kicking it's legs out and waving it's arms in the air. Was cool




amberliam said:


> Hi there, had my scan yesterday been put back to 21st Jan if anyone can change that for me? Ta xx

Will change your edd's now ladies :thumbup:



waiting2c said:


> Thanks Ladies, I see my midwife in a couple of weeks so will definitely discuss with her, my OH hasnt been a huge help on this as I have argued both sides so well he is now confused too lol.
> 
> Odds are in our favour, if it was genetic it would be a 25% chance of recurrance, if not then as low as 0. Worst case that is still 75% for good outcome... (this is what I am telling myself all the time).

I can only echo what the others have said :hugs: I'd have the tests jut for peace of mind xx 



SMandel22 said:


> Soooooooooo.........we couldn't see!!!! :growlmad: Every time we get an ultrasound, that little baby is dancing away, spread eagle, facing forward. Yesterday it decided to sit with it's legs blocking the view, behind the placenta and eventually turning backwards and going to sleep. We've decided that since it's being very stubborn like mommy can be, it's a girl, lol. But we go back on Sunday to try again.
> 
> And we tried everything!!! Laying on my side, standing up, I went to the bathroom, jumped around a little bit, but it seemed like the more I moved, the less baby wanted anything to do with me, lol.

Arghh awkward baby! I hope s/he is more forthcoming on Sunday :haha: our gender scan is on Tuesday, just 5 days away now! :happydance: I'm so excited I can hardly contain it!! 

We are getting the bugaboo donkey. I've wanted one for ages but couldn't justify buying it in mono mode for DD2, but now I'll get to use it in duo and then switch to mono when DD2 is ready to walk full time :) I've bought loads already and still have bits left over from before. I need to get a new breast pump, and more gender specific clothes once we know the sex but I'm pretty much ready now for a baby :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

SMandel22 said:


> Soooooooooo.........we couldn't see!!!! :growlmad: Every time we get an ultrasound, that little baby is dancing away, spread eagle, facing forward. Yesterday it decided to sit with it's legs blocking the view, behind the placenta and eventually turning backwards and going to sleep. We've decided that since it's being very stubborn like mommy can be, it's a girl, lol. But we go back on Sunday to try again.
> 
> And we tried everything!!! Laying on my side, standing up, I went to the bathroom, jumped around a little bit, but it seemed like the more I moved, the less baby wanted anything to do with me, lol.

ooo what a stubborn baby! I hope baby shows all at the weekend hun! 

I cant wait till my gender scan! 4 weeks and 2 days to go! :dance: 

ttc - aa someone was selling one of those second hand up my way.. they'd used it for a month and then decided they didnt like it. 

wildchic - sorry your still feeling so rough :hugs: 


Afm - 14 weeks today :dance: Hello second tri! My head hurts and my BOOBS KILL! its like someone is constantly nipping them :doh: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 14weeks!

Wow that person is crazy! How much are they selling it for!? I'll never want to get rid of mine, ever! I might just have to keep on having babies :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

They want £650 for it as it has two carrycots and car seats etc its in blue. 

Thank you.. baby is celebrating with me ive had constant flutters all day :D xxx


----------



## Pix

Hey ladies. It's been a while. Looks like everyone is doing amazing and the bumps are beautiful. Going to have to buy a full length mirror to show mine off!!

So. Headaches. I've been so badly down and out. Called ob because it go so bad I was gagging and nauseous from the pain. Have to see my dr for pain management. Looks like I have to do what I did before and clean up my diet. Sigh. Which is hard but worth it instead of taking meds 24/7. Day 1 so hopin it works. Bought my kurig refills to drink one cup of regular coffee to start the day. Yes. This helps me with that little demonic gremlins residing in my head!

We aren't going to find out the gender. I want a surprise this time. This weekend we are also starting to clean out the bedroom for baby. So lots happening. I bought my first baby item! A mobi wrap.  brand new at a yard sale!!! Cleaned out a kitchen cabinet for baby bottles and pump. 

It's still hard to believe that this one is going to come home. Staying positive. 

Anyone feeling kicks yet!?! I feel something sporadically. But nothing definite yet!! Ohhh I can't wait until baby is kicking my booty!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I swear I have been feeling a few little movements over the last couple of days, I still keep thinking om probably too early to feel it, however the baby has really long legs so there's a good chance the baby could have super strong legs too, on the scan it was giving some good sharp kicks too. Who nos. I feel very lucky that my scan picture is so clear, I think it's on of the clearest 12 week scans iv seen, just a shame I can't upload it :-(


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> I swear I have been feeling a few little movements over the last couple of days, I still keep thinking om probably too early to feel it, however the baby has really long legs so there's a good chance the baby could have super strong legs too, on the scan it was giving some good sharp kicks too. Who nos. I feel very lucky that my scan picture is so clear, I think it's on of the clearest 12 week scans iv seen, just a shame I can't upload it :-(

do a google for tinypic hun. you can upload them on there and then copy the code it gives you to put it in here :D 

Pix - wow youre having a busy busy week! :D Im sorry your feeling so bad hun.. what kind of changes do you have to make to your diet? 

I feel quite a lot of movements now :) xx


----------



## Izzie74

12 week scan today, gonna try and add pic! 57mm, good NT measurement. Leg waving in air. Hoping this is my take home baby.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Izzie74

Oops - upside down for some reason .... Don't know how to change that!


----------



## messica

Izzie - I love that you can see his or her little individual toes!


----------



## sethsmummy

Izzie74 said:


> 12 week scan today, gonna try and add pic! 57mm, good NT measurement. Leg waving in air. Hoping this is my take home baby.

what a fantastic scan picture hun <3 


Ladies... has anyone been getting hot flushes? Its been happening for about a week but its slowly getting worse for me.. one minute im fine.. and the next BAM im having a hot flush and going dizzy as hell..so much so i have to sit down before i fall down. I thought it was just normal pregnancy flushes but its getting a bit rediculous now i had to sit down half way through peeling potatoes xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

sethsmummy said:


> Im so jelous of all you ladies finding babies on the dopplers. We tried again last night but still cant find it ... sometimes i hate being a bigger woman :(
> 
> wishing - woohoo on your scan being brought forward! EEKK :happydance:
> 
> Sc - im sure i read somewhere the hb speeds up a little again after 12 weeks and then settles .. ill see if i can find it again on google xx


You might have an anterior placenta. I'm also plus size and have been able to find it from 11 wks. I'm not trying to frustrate you, lol, just let u know there might be valid reason u haven't been able to find it. The 1st couple of weeks I really had to look, spent like 45 min finding it. Baby seems to have settled in one spot for now, so I look there first, usually can find it within a couple of min now. Keep trying!


----------



## ttc_lolly

sethsmummy said:


> They want £650 for it as it has two carrycots and car seats etc its in blue.
> 
> Thank you.. baby is celebrating with me ive had constant flutters all day :D xxx

OMG that's an absolute bargain if it's only 3 weeks old :shock: wish I lived closer so I could bite their arm off for it :haha:



Izzie74 said:


> 12 week scan today, gonna try and add pic! 57mm, good NT measurement. Leg waving in air. Hoping this is my take home baby.

What a fan scan pic <3 nice and clear! Definitely your take home baby :hugs:

I've been feeling baby move lots today too. It just puts the biggest smile on my face! Driving back from the school run this morning and it felt really heavy against my cervix and I could swear I felt a turning kinda sensation, which is crazy as I thought bubs would be too small for that right now, but who knows!? I just remembered feeling the exact same with my girls, but much later on!


----------



## Maisypie

Luvspnk31 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Im so jelous of all you ladies finding babies on the dopplers. We tried again last night but still cant find it ... sometimes i hate being a bigger woman :(
> 
> wishing - woohoo on your scan being brought forward! EEKK :happydance:
> 
> Sc - im sure i read somewhere the hb speeds up a little again after 12 weeks and then settles .. ill see if i can find it again on google xx
> 
> 
> You might have an anterior placenta. I'm also plus size and have been able to find it from 11 wks. I'm not trying to frustrate you, lol, just let u know there might be valid reason u haven't been able to find it. The 1st couple of weeks I really had to look, spent like 45 min finding it. Baby seems to have settled in one spot for now, so I look there first, usually can find it within a couple of min now. Keep trying!Click to expand...

My placenta is in the front so I was told that I probably would feel movement late and hear things later. However, my doctor told me that the placenta and baby share blood supply so the placenta should sound like your baby. The whooshing noise you are hearing is actually your circulatory system. When I went in last week, she found the heartbeat right away and it was quite strong. On my doppler I found the heartbeat but near my belly button and I angled it down and I could hear it faintly. Maybe try looking more toward the belly button.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ok iv tried to upload it hope it works
 



Attached Files:







1405627104301.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> Ok iv tried to upload it hope it works

Lovely picture. Looks like baby is smiling!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I thought it looked like it was sticking it's bottom lip out lol


----------



## wifey2013

When is everyone having their gender scan? Mine's booked for August 27th but I don't know if I can hold out for that long - I may go private and have an earlier scan.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Mine is on 8th September, can't wait


----------



## Pix

I'm mostly pescatarian. So now no gluten. :-/

Ok. Please tell me I'm not the only one who's 'popped' almost 16 weeks and I feel almost a month ahead.


----------



## Dawnyybus

wifey2013 said:


> When is everyone having their gender scan? Mine's booked for August 27th but I don't know if I can hold out for that long - I may go private and have an earlier scan.

Mines the 22nd august and it's too long, I want to go private but my boyfriend has said no. I wish I still worked in my old job it was in a private hospital and I worked with the doctors so could have had a scan whenever I wanted.... 

Loving everyone's bump pics, but you all have bumps I swear you can't tell if I'm pregnant or fat? Lol 

Xxxxx


----------



## wildchic

I go for gender scan 12th August! Yay, can't wait!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely scan pictures :)

We've booked for a private gender scan on 3rd August. :happydance:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Mine won't be til the end of aug/ early sept. Honestly, I'm ok with that. I don't completely trust gender scans until after 20 wks. With DS #2 they told us at 18 wks he was a girl. I had another u/s at 32 wks because I was measuring large for dates. Guess what...it's a boy!!!! Lol. I'm just glad we hadn't bought tons of girl stuff yet!! I'll be closer to 22 wks when they do the anatomy scan this time.


----------



## mrsstrezy

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who will be finding out the gender kinda late. Mine isn't even scheduled yet, but it'll be mid to late August. My OB/gyn won't do it until I'm 20 weeks, and I don't want to pay for a private one. 

Is anyone finding you're getting really irritated with non-pregnant people complaining about minor physical issues? Tonight I was talking with two of my girlfriends(both of whom don't have kids and don't ever plan on it either) and they were complaining about how they get bloated after they eat. I couldn't help myself and said "you two should both get pregnant. I would laugh so hard." I'm sure I probably sounded like a jerk. But seriously? When I'm throwing up almost daily, extremely bloated, constipated, fighting gas/belching and almost constant nausea, I don't want to hear about women complaining about some minor bloating after meals.

Maybe I'm just a hormonal bitch? lol!! I mean, I know I chose to get pregnant and all, but this has seriously been one of the toughest things I've had to go through physically and some people truly don't know how good they have it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have a scan on 28th August so will have confirmation then :) we had an early gender scan with DS so only seems right to do it again :)

Mrss I'm the opposite. Pregnant woman who moan loads annoy me. I know pregnancy isn't the most comfortable thing to go through but we are carrying precious little babies and it makes it all worth it. I think I probably moaned publicly about my sickness in my first pregnancy but haven't this time. Having my losses has taught me to bite my tongue a little and just get on with it. I've no idea how many of my friends are struggling TTC etc and who would do anything to be hugging the toilet bowl etc. 

Is anyone else having regular growth scans later in pregnancy?


----------



## DolceBella

Hi all!

My gender/anatomy scan isn't until 15th August. My midwife wants us to be 20 weeks too. I don't think I'd be having any growth scans though.


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> Ok iv tried to upload it hope it works

oh my gosh hun you can even see babies toes! :cloud9: that is utterly amazing! 



wifey2013 said:


> When is everyone having their gender scan? Mine's booked for August 27th but I don't know if I can hold out for that long - I may go private and have an earlier scan.

my private 3D scan is on the 16th August (I'll be 18+2) and then my anatomy scan is on the 10th September. Im hoping to get a really good potty shot at the private scan and since its 3D i'd hope theres really no room for mistakes :shrug: 



Pix said:


> View attachment 785397
> 
> 
> I'm mostly pescatarian. So now no gluten. :-/
> 
> Ok. Please tell me I'm not the only one who's 'popped' almost 16 weeks and I feel almost a month ahead.

Gorgeous bump hun! I have a bump going on but since im so big others cant really tell



brunettebimbo said:


> We have a scan on 28th August so will have confirmation then :) we had an early gender scan with DS so only seems right to do it again :)
> 
> Mrss I'm the opposite. Pregnant woman who moan loads annoy me. I know pregnancy isn't the most comfortable thing to go through but we are carrying precious little babies and it makes it all worth it. I think I probably moaned publicly about my sickness in my first pregnancy but haven't this time. Having my losses has taught me to bite my tongue a little and just get on with it. I've no idea how many of my friends are struggling TTC etc and who would do anything to be hugging the toilet bowl etc.
> 
> Is anyone else having regular growth scans later in pregnancy?

ME :hi: I have booked scans at 30,33 and 36 to make sure that baby is growing properly and doesnt stall like ds1 did.


----------



## ttc_lolly

itsnowmyturn said:


> Ok iv tried to upload it hope it works

What a beautiful, clear picture <3



wifey2013 said:


> When is everyone having their gender scan? Mine's booked for August 27th but I don't know if I can hold out for that long - I may go private and have an earlier scan.

Mines in just 4 days!! :wohoo:



Pix said:


> View attachment 785397
> 
> 
> I'm mostly pescatarian. So now no gluten. :-/
> 
> Ok. Please tell me I'm not the only one who's 'popped' almost 16 weeks and I feel almost a month ahead.

You look fantastic! 



brunettebimbo said:


> We have a scan on 28th August so will have confirmation then :) we had an early gender scan with DS so only seems right to do it again :)
> 
> Mrss I'm the opposite. Pregnant woman who moan loads annoy me. I know pregnancy isn't the most comfortable thing to go through but we are carrying precious little babies and it makes it all worth it. I think I probably moaned publicly about my sickness in my first pregnancy but haven't this time. Having my losses has taught me to bite my tongue a little and just get on with it. I've no idea how many of my friends are struggling TTC etc and who would do anything to be hugging the toilet bowl etc.
> 
> Is anyone else having regular growth scans later in pregnancy?

I get what you mean about the moaning, but I think everyone's different and each person is entitled to moan their fair share too :) my little pregnancy bugbear is people that go on and on about EVERYTHING, like they're the only person to have ever been pregnant before :lol: but I get that's also down to excitement too, so can't blame them! Just don't need to see hourly FB updates on their womb :haha:

I'll be having growth scans, although my mw hasn't said how many or how frequently. DD1 was low birth weight, and I had gestational hypertension which they think was pre eclampsia but my urine protein levels were never high enough, so I had a few with DD2 to check how she was doing and will have the same again.

I'm not doing well with keeping up with my weekly bump pics :dohh: but here's mines today @ 15+4. Tried to do it stealthily whilst in asda but think a few staff members saw me and must have thought "what a weirdo!".
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## messica

mrsstrezy said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who will be finding out the gender kinda late. Mine isn't even scheduled yet, but it'll be mid to late August. My OB/gyn won't do it until I'm 20 weeks, and I don't want to pay for a private one.
> 
> Is anyone finding you're getting really irritated with non-pregnant people complaining about minor physical issues? Tonight I was talking with two of my girlfriends(both of whom don't have kids and don't ever plan on it either) and they were complaining about how they get bloated after they eat. I couldn't help myself and said "you two should both get pregnant. I would laugh so hard." I'm sure I probably sounded like a jerk. But seriously? When I'm throwing up almost daily, extremely bloated, constipated, fighting gas/belching and almost constant nausea, I don't want to hear about women complaining about some minor bloating after meals.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a hormonal bitch? lol!! I mean, I know I chose to get pregnant and all, but this has seriously been one of the toughest things I've had to go through physically and some people truly don't know how good they have it.



Not to be equally as bitchy - but living through the physical and mental hell of infertility and IVF I struggle with anyone who doesn't become a martyr in regards to the hum drum of pregnancy. How we look at all this is all about our personal life experiences hun lol

Well, maybe struggle is a strong word, I just really don't understand it. People can complain about whatever pains them in life and it's not going to bother me much, but in regards to pregnancy? I have harder time understanding it.

What I've experienced so far is NOTHING compared to what I had to go through to get here (terrible drugs, HSG, IUI's, going into debt, even worse drugs, IVF...the waiting, the disappointments, the heartache, the fear.....turned into HG and SPD because being pregnant with twins hurts waaaay more than it ever did with a singleton and I there are days I struggle just to get out of bed I'm so exhausted) but you'll never hear me complain about it. 

I feel infinitely **blessed** to be dealing with all the angst. It means everything now is well. It means I've been gifted with two healthy lives inside me. And while I watch the friends I've grown to love here still struggling to get pregnant while I've moved on I say a prayer of thanks to God every single time I throw up, gag in the grocery store, feel too tired to carry on, can't hardly waddle because it feels like my pelvis is going to split in two, can't poop, have to swallow down so many pills a day and have bloat and heartburn so bad it feels like I'm having a heart attack.


It's all a wonderful reminder of just how lucky I am :flower:

Not to get grumpy about it but to offer you some perspective - if one of my friends would have ever said "you should get pregnant, I'd laugh so hard" they wouldn't have remained any friend of mine. More a word of caution than anything and I don't mean to gripe on you, but you just never know, you know?

For anyone interested in the journey of an infertile couple and just how painful it is.....it'll never compare to pregnancy. Not that I'd ever complain about the journey either, because many never even have the opportunity to take it.....we truly believe every single day has been a gift.

Although some of you have seen it elsewhere, here is ours <3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZu0KaZ6OkY


----------



## SCgirl

yep, video made me cry.

we had a chalkboard in our room, and over the months of trying and losses, I'd written quite a few of those verses on it as a reminder...

I was one that was so bothered by pregnant women complaining- because it just stabbed me. I'd go home and cry to my husband about how they were complaining about how they didn't have a bump to show for all the pain they were going through...
I try to be careful about where I complain now- because the whole not being able to function daily has been difficult on me and my husband. I think the one thing I publicly shared was when I was suffering from a horrible migraine, and asked for public advice for pregnancy-safe remedies from facebook friends- who were very quick to answer with tons ideas I hadn't come across. things like that I always hesitate before posting, but the help I've received has been tremendous. Then again, I was very public about my losses and got tremendous help through that!

(now, on here it's a different story- I've definitely complained a bit- sorry!)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Messica do you have the link to the video please? I can't click it for some reason. 

I've been to the Doctors today to get some more Omeprazole. I mentioned that I'd got a cough that is keeping me awake at night, my chest hurts and I'm coughing up yacky stuff. I also mentioned painful trapped wind. He said they are all down to the aspirin I'm taking. I've now got to take Gaviscon before bed each night. I didn't realise it would all be linked!

How is everyone doing? I'm so glad I've got a doppler. I haven't felt baby for a few days. I know baby is still small so trying not to worry!


----------



## Kailetski

I joined a few facebook groups for mothers in my area and couldn't help but to buy some clothes that were a very good price... I also bought some more at a store and they have a sale tomorrow... Everything you can fit in a bag for $15... I kind of feel bad though because if it turns out to be a boy... well he's going to look very pretty for the first few months! I've tried only buying neutral but just have to give in sometimes to the girls things or cute little dinosaurs I see... Oh well I suppose I can always resell or save them for the next one. I get my gender ultrasound in about 4 weeks and then I think I'll buy a few more things after that.
I've also bought a swing that had some decent reviews... I think I may need to post pictures of some of the cuter finds.


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> We have a scan on 28th August so will have confirmation then :) we had an early gender scan with DS so only seems right to do it again :)
> 
> Mrss I'm the opposite. Pregnant woman who moan loads annoy me. I know pregnancy isn't the most comfortable thing to go through but we are carrying precious little babies and it makes it all worth it. I think I probably moaned publicly about my sickness in my first pregnancy but haven't this time. Having my losses has taught me to bite my tongue a little and just get on with it. I've no idea how many of my friends are struggling TTC etc and who would do anything to be hugging the toilet bowl etc.
> 
> Is anyone else having regular growth scans later in pregnancy?

We're having a few extra scans (next one at 16 weeks). There was an issue with low fluid levels and DS's growth last time, so they're keen to monitor us for that. 

As for the discussion about complaining in pregnancy, I can see it from both sides. I think ultimately as long as a woman appreciates the true blessing that is pregnancy and parenthood, I don't mind her talking about how it's affecting her (and that's both the good and the bad!). I was talking with some other Mums today, and we're were all discussing the tough first few weeks, but then immediately went on to say how we actually loved it all because it's all a sign that things are going well. I know it sounds mental but I smile after every gagging session, because as much as nausea is unpleasant, I'm only feeling it because I'm pregnant :happydance: I wouldn't have it any other way! 

After going through repeated losses I 100% appreciate every single miraculous little detail of this pregnancy. Even the headaches, greasy hair, nausea, moodiness and bloating :haha:


----------



## mrsstrezy

I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Don't get me wrong, I'm still happy to be pregnant, but I've had a horrible past couple of days with the morning sickness and I was getting frustrated that it's lasted longer than first trimester. I finally broke down and tried Zofran, and it didn't work. I kinda hit my breaking point yesterday and hearing two women complain about minor bloating was irritating to me. Especially when neither of them ever plan to have children for selfish reasons and would probably never understand where I was coming from. I don't have any friends or close acquaintances that I know are TTC or having fertility issues, but if I did I would be very careful about the things I say. I've also not said much on Facebook about the pregnancy because I don't want people to get sick of it and I'm sure there are people I'm Facebook friends with that could be TTC, and I just may not be aware of it. This really has been my only place to vent, but I should have been more considerate of others on here that have had losses. I can't say that I know what that feels like. I definitely won't be complaining about anything on here again. Once again, sorry if I was being offensive or created any issues.


----------



## messica

I'm sorry if I gave the impression that no one should vent or whine when they need to, that's not at all I meant and no one should ever apologize for doing so. I'm definitely struggling to find the right words.

I heard an awesome quote once, it went something like - *Saying we shouldn't be sad because someone else might be sadder is exactly the same as saying we should never be happy because someone else might be happier. *

Ridiculous when you look at it like that, no?

Vent, complain, whine - we're ALL entitled is my point. I might choose to see the rocky parts of my journey as a blessing, and be confused when others can't, but that's just because not everyone has the same perspective I do. I just wanted to put out there that we're all fighting battles not everyone can see, and when someone else vents about something we see as trivial - it may not be as trivial as it seems through someone else's eyes. Don't judge and don't compare because there's just no way to know if you've never been in another's shoes. 

We all deserve compassion even if it's tough to understand where that other person may be coming from!




(I'll pm you brunette :flower: )


As for today - I had my 16 week appointment. OB poked around my belly (fundus is 20+ weeks, already above my belly button!). He was also able to easily pinpoint both heartbeats with his doppler after I showed him right where I find them lol. He said I have to start the progesterone shots next week. I thought I remembered talking to someone here about that? I asked and he said it was already on his list to set up. I will be self injecting, ick, but it's not like I didn't do plenty of that during IVF so I guess whatever it takes right? 

August 2nd I believe (that first weekend) is our labor and delivery class and daddy boot camp. Hubs is over the moon excited to dive in! And then August 15th is our next appointment. We're going to do ultrasound (+ gender confirmation!) and AFP bloodwork and then see doc afterward. The results won't change anything but we want to be aware and prepared if there are any obvious issues.

Other than that we're just truckin' along and I couldn't be happier. He encouraged me to see a good chiropractor and PT for my SPD so pain relief here I come!!! :happydance:


----------



## waiting2c

Woohoo had scan today and it was awesome! Baby even gave us a high five/wave - so exciting!! Don't know how to post pic off phone though sorry


----------



## brunettebimbo

Messica I've just watched your video. It gave me tingles. 

Yay for an awesome scan waiting!


----------



## buddyIV

mrsstrezy said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Don't get me wrong, I'm still happy to be pregnant, but I've had a horrible past couple of days with the morning sickness and I was getting frustrated that it's lasted longer than first trimester. I finally broke down and tried Zofran, and it didn't work. I kinda hit my breaking point yesterday and hearing two women complain about minor bloating was irritating to me. Especially when neither of them ever plan to have children for selfish reasons and would probably never understand where I was coming from. I don't have any friends or close acquaintances that I know are TTC or having fertility issues, but if I did I would be very careful about the things I say. I've also not said much on Facebook about the pregnancy because I don't want people to get sick of it and I'm sure there are people I'm Facebook friends with that could be TTC, and I just may not be aware of it. This really has been my only place to vent, but I should have been more considerate of others on here that have had losses. I can't say that I know what that feels like. I definitely won't be complaining about anything on here again. Once again, sorry if I was being offensive or created any issues.

:hugs: I don't think you need to apologise at all, and I certainly wasn't offended! Like messica said above, it's all about perspective and experiences isn't it? You've had a rough time with nausea...you're allowed to be exasperated with feeling lousy all the time! I think empathy goes a long, long way in this life, and you have mine :hugs: 



waiting2c said:


> Woohoo had scan today and it was awesome! Baby even gave us a high five/wave - so exciting!! Don't know how to post pic off phone though sorry

Hooray! The scans are so magical aren't they? I'm obsessed with looking at the photos too! I framed the pic from DS 12 week scan, and I'll do the same with this one; they are amazing!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone else not really feeling pregnant? My nausea seems to be passing, no still throw up each morning but then feel ok as long as I don't let myself get hungry. Thank goodness for my doppler!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies hope we're all well?
Well I'm feeling rather rubbish :-( think I've got what the boys all had last week but the dr doesn't want to give me antibiotics with being pregnant so we're trying to ride it out with an inhaler, cough medicine, throat sweets & honey & lemon fingers crossed it works as I'd been feeling great before this!! My physio appt has finally come through for the 28th so not very long to wait, hopefully we'll get this spd pain sorted before it gets too bad!
My bump seems to be getting bigger on a daily basis but I do love it, here's my latest pic from this morning at 15+6 xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttc_lolly

mrsstrezy said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone. Don't get me wrong, I'm still happy to be pregnant, but I've had a horrible past couple of days with the morning sickness and I was getting frustrated that it's lasted longer than first trimester. I finally broke down and tried Zofran, and it didn't work. I kinda hit my breaking point yesterday and hearing two women complain about minor bloating was irritating to me. Especially when neither of them ever plan to have children for selfish reasons and would probably never understand where I was coming from. I don't have any friends or close acquaintances that I know are TTC or having fertility issues, but if I did I would be very careful about the things I say. I've also not said much on Facebook about the pregnancy because I don't want people to get sick of it and I'm sure there are people I'm Facebook friends with that could be TTC, and I just may not be aware of it. This really has been my only place to vent, but I should have been more considerate of others on here that have had losses. I can't say that I know what that feels like. I definitely won't be complaining about anything on here again. Once again, sorry if I was being offensive or created any issues.

Please don't apologise hun :hugs: I started this group so we could all share our pregnancy and home life's ups and downs. You're fully entitled to say whatever you think or feel, and if people do take offence then that's their problem as your pregnancy is YOURS, and yours alone :flower: please don't be put off from coming on here or writing whatever you like. PM me if you want to x


----------



## Izzie74

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies hope we're all well?
> Well I'm feeling rather rubbish :-( think I've got what the boys all had last week but the dr doesn't want to give me antibiotics with being pregnant so we're trying to ride it out with an inhaler, cough medicine, throat sweets & honey & lemon fingers crossed it works as I'd been feeling great before this!! My physio appt has finally come through for the 28th so not very long to wait, hopefully we'll get this spd pain sorted before it gets too bad!
> My bump seems to be getting bigger on a daily basis but I do love it, here's my latest pic from this morning at 15+6 xx

My consultant has put me on a weeks course of antibiotics and has assured me that it will be fine for the baby ...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great your scan went well waiting2c and your OB appt too messica :)

I'm shattered :sleep: I was up at 4am today to get to the Next sale, but so worth it as I got my girls lots of beautiful new clothes and I have fully kitted out a wardrobe for this baby, in both genders :rofl: just 3 days to go until we find out!! So I'll take back whatever I don't need on Wednesday ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tmi question coming up!

Everytime Hubby and I DTD (rare because I'm terrified) the next day I have a large blob of what looks like EWCM. Anyone else? Should I be worried?


----------



## JanetPlanet

:flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

waiting2c said:


> Woohoo had scan today and it was awesome! Baby even gave us a high five/wave - so exciting!! Don't know how to post pic off phone though sorry

Congratulations hun :hugs: 



mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies hope we're all well?
> Well I'm feeling rather rubbish :-( think I've got what the boys all had last week but the dr doesn't want to give me antibiotics with being pregnant so we're trying to ride it out with an inhaler, cough medicine, throat sweets & honey & lemon fingers crossed it works as I'd been feeling great before this!! My physio appt has finally come through for the 28th so not very long to wait, hopefully we'll get this spd pain sorted before it gets too bad!
> My bump seems to be getting bigger on a daily basis but I do love it, here's my latest pic from this morning at 15+6 xx

Lovely scan pic hun :cloud9: I hope you feel better soon



ttc_lolly said:


> Great your scan went well waiting2c and your OB appt too messica :)
> 
> I'm shattered :sleep: I was up at 4am today to get to the Next sale, but so worth it as I got my girls lots of beautiful new clothes and I have fully kitted out a wardrobe for this baby, in both genders :rofl: just 3 days to go until we find out!! So I'll take back whatever I don't need on Wednesday ;)

:rofl: this... reminds me of me the other night... when i was shouting at the telly that they couldnt start until closer to my gender scan :rofl: I would so do what you did but i dont know if id be able to take it back come the time i have my scan! 



brunettebimbo said:


> Tmi question coming up!
> 
> Everytime Hubby and I DTD (rare because I'm terrified) the next day I have a large blob of what looks like EWCM. Anyone else? Should I be worried?

I had this this morning.. i was hard though not stretchy at all xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

A little gross, but was it left over semen making it's way back out!?

Hahaha sethsmummy, I have no choice to take back the clothes of the gender I won't need... Because I've booked a 4D scan and haven't told my OH about it yet :rofl: in my defence it was a groupon offer and so I couldn't miss out :lol: so any ladies based in the south east of England (possibly other locations but you'd have to check) Groupon have put their fab £79 4D package back up for sale :dance: it's a 30 min scan, you get a DVD, copies of photos on a disc and money off a heart beat bear if you want to purchase one <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's stretchy and clear so didn't think it could be?


----------



## ttc_lolly

My OH's stuff's consistency changes, sorry I know that's a bit gross!! Sometimes it's thick and stretchy and sometimes it seems more watery. Hmmm was it a lot? Did you lose any plug or see your plug during your son's pregnancy/labour? Totally normal to lose bits btw as it regenerates :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> A little gross, but was it left over semen making it's way back out!?
> 
> Hahaha sethsmummy, I have no choice to take back the clothes of the gender I won't need... Because I've booked a 4D scan and haven't told my OH about it yet :rofl: in my defence it was a groupon offer and so I couldn't miss out :lol: so any ladies based in the south east of England (possibly other locations but you'd have to check) Groupon have put their fab £79 4D package back up for sale :dance: it's a 30 min scan, you get a DVD, copies of photos on a disc and money off a heart beat bear if you want to purchase one <3

mine was solid.. literally.. so i dont mine was semen. i guessed its just some discharge thats been flushed out lol. 

oooo hahahahahaha :haha: can you do a cam when you tell him about it? I'd love to see his facen :haha: DH knew i was booking my 3D scan.. he wasnt happy about it because we have to travel by a bus then train then taxi there and then the opposite back but i couldnt wait till 22 weeks to know what im having. Do you think if i bought things on Tuesday.. they would exchange them just after the 16th of next month? I cant remember how long you get to exchange things. 

Thats a really good deal! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh my plug with my son was pink and like snot. :lol: This isn't!


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> Yeh my plug with my son was pink and like snot. :lol: This isn't!

:rofl: wont be that long till we're all comparing snotty tissues :rofl: I cant believe how fast its all going :D xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

From where hun, Next? I asked the lady how long I had to return sale items and she said 14 days for a refund, after then I can only get store credit or exchange, which I'm more than happy with! Everywhere else it's usually 30 days from the date of purchase. So go crazy and buy stuff I say!

I think the plug should only be pink tinged towards the end of pregnancy, but when bits break off early on it's only clear. I could be wrong, but pretty sure that's what I've heard or read!


----------



## ttc_lolly

The craziest thing happened earlier - baby felt like it was in an awkward position, like I felt it or my uterus really sticking out :shock: even more weird, I poked it so I could get a little more comfortable and I felt it move! It was quite a big poke back for such a little baby and I may have even slightly felt it from the outside too but I was in so much shock that that might have just been in my head :lol: so bizarre! I know they say you feel subsequent babies earlier but this really blew my mind lol!


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> From where hun, Next? I asked the lady how long I had to return sale items and she said 14 days for a refund, after then I can only get store credit or exchange, which I'm more than happy with! Everywhere else it's usually 30 days from the date of purchase. So go crazy and buy stuff I say!
> 
> I think the plug should only be pink tinged towards the end of pregnancy, but when bits break off early on it's only clear. I could be wrong, but pretty sure that's what I've heard or read!




ttc_lolly said:


> The craziest thing happened earlier - baby felt like it was in an awkward position, like I felt it or my uterus really sticking out :shock: even more weird, I poked it so I could get a little more comfortable and I felt it move! It was quite a big poke back for such a little baby and I may have even slightly felt it from the outside too but I was in so much shock that that might have just been in my head :lol: so bizarre! I know they say you feel subsequent babies earlier but this really blew my mind lol!

oooo it very well could have been hun! :dance: thats so exciting! 

Thanks hun I think i might :D i wouldnt mind store credit as it will be next im getting a lot of bits from anyway. xx


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Izzie74 said:


> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope we're all well?
> Well I'm feeling rather rubbish :-( think I've got what the boys all had last week but the dr doesn't want to give me antibiotics with being pregnant so we're trying to ride it out with an inhaler, cough medicine, throat sweets & honey & lemon fingers crossed it works as I'd been feeling great before this!! My physio appt has finally come through for the 28th so not very long to wait, hopefully we'll get this spd pain sorted before it gets too bad!
> My bump seems to be getting bigger on a daily basis but I do love it, here's my latest pic from this morning at 15+6 xx
> 
> My consultant has put me on a weeks course of antibiotics and has assured me that it will be fine for the baby ...Click to expand...

I've been on them too for a water infection but the 1 I saw this morning wanted to try this route 1st, he was Definatly a doctor that's into the more natural remedies before medication he only gave me an inhaler to try as I had asthma when I was younger x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kinda freaking myself out. 
I threw up as usual this morning and then haven't really felt pregnant since. I then had those globs of stuff and was able to eat a whole meal! I have been using my doppler throughout the day but still freaking out!
Pregnancy after loss is terrifying :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hope you're feeling better soon mrs humphreys :hugs: nothing worse than being unwell whilst pregnant x


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> Kinda freaking myself out.
> I threw up as usual this morning and then haven't really felt pregnant since. I then had those globs of stuff and was able to eat a whole meal! I have been using my doppler throughout the day but still freaking out!
> Pregnancy after loss is terrifying :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: it would be nice if we just a button we could press to check on baby. But be reasured hun that if your finding baby on the doppler than its probably ok :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> Kinda freaking myself out.
> I threw up as usual this morning and then haven't really felt pregnant since. I then had those globs of stuff and was able to eat a whole meal! I have been using my doppler throughout the day but still freaking out!
> Pregnancy after loss is terrifying :(

:hugs: I understand how you feel :hugs: I'm sure everything is absolutely fine, especially as you're finding HB with the doppler. Is there anyway you could call your MW to ask her and get some reassurance? When I saw the Dr at my scan on Tues she told me to call in any time at all, whatever the question or issue. After going through losses I don't think you should ever think twice about seeking reassurance. I hope you can relax a bit soon! xxx



ttc_lolly said:


> The craziest thing happened earlier - baby felt like it was in an awkward position, like I felt it or my uterus really sticking out :shock: even more weird, I poked it so I could get a little more comfortable and I felt it move! It was quite a big poke back for such a little baby and I may have even slightly felt it from the outside too but I was in so much shock that that might have just been in my head :lol: so bizarre! I know they say you feel subsequent babies earlier but this really blew my mind lol!

Wow! That's absolutely amazing! I can't wait to start feeling movement too :cloud9:

As an extra, would you mind changing my date to 25th please? Thanks :flower:


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> Pregnancy after loss is terrifying :(

:hugs: I totally agree with this :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

BB, if you're finding bubs on the Doppler I'm sure all is well :flower: definitely speak your mw if you are at all concerned though, that's why they're there :)

Buddy, I've changed that for you :thumbup: any other EDD's to add or change?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lolly did u change mine to 23rd?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sorry just checked and u did, thanks. Btw ur bubba is due on my birthday :-D


----------



## buddyIV

ttc_lolly said:


> BB, if you're finding bubs on the Doppler I'm sure all is well :flower: definitely speak your mw if you are at all concerned though, that's why they're there :)
> 
> Buddy, I've changed that for you :thumbup: any other EDD's to add or change?

Thanks lolly...you do a great job of keeping that list in check! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

No problem :) and thanks ladies! It's been tough going this pregnancy, being constantly tired and all, but I think it's almost all correct. know there's definitely people I have missed so hoping to get the list all up to date once everyone's had their dating scans!



itsnowmyturn said:


> Sorry just checked and u did, thanks. Btw ur bubba is due on my birthday :-D


Ahhh! How do you find having a birthday so close to NYE? I'm trying to decide if future adult baby will like it or not :lol: mines 19th Dec, and when I was younger I didn't like it all that much as I felt Xmas hogged all of the like light :rofl: but I love it now. Just so long as people don't get me a bday/Xmas present in one that is, then it's not so great :haha:


----------



## waiting2c

Trying to load scan pic

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q695/Waiting2c/baabff07bf8ab6627d5fe7c27b7ce65c_zps7a46a7b6.jpg


----------



## waiting2c

Ops sorry it's so big!!!! 

Sorry to hear some of you are struggling with illness, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow waiting2c, what a lovely clear shot :) love baby's little hand and fingers, looks like it's giving you a wave :hi:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nice scan picture :)


----------



## Happy happy

Hello!! I was on February hearts but had my dating scan on Thursday and found out my EDF is 30/01/15. Please may I join you ladies?!?! Xoxo


----------



## sethsmummy

Happy happy said:


> Hello!! I was on February hearts but had my dating scan on Thursday and found out my EDF is 30/01/15. Please may I join you ladies?!?! Xoxo

:hi: hey hun welcome to january jelly beans :D :hi: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome :)

Anyone any safe remedies for a tickly cough please? It's only when laying down. All I did all night was cough cough cough. I saw my Doctor Friday and he said it was my medication causing it and to take Gaviscon before bed but that isn't helping. I feel like a zombie from the broken sleep!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy happy said:


> Hello!! I was on February hearts but had my dating scan on Thursday and found out my EDF is 30/01/15. Please may I join you ladies?!?! Xoxo

Of course! Welcome to the group and congrats :happydance: I'll add you to our EDD list x



brunettebimbo said:


> Welcome :)
> 
> Anyone any safe remedies for a tickly cough please? It's only when laying down. All I did all night was cough cough cough. I saw my Doctor Friday and he said it was my medication causing it and to take Gaviscon before bed but that isn't helping. I feel like a zombie from the broken sleep!

I don't unfortunately hun, I remember having one of those horrible night time coughs when pregnant with DD2 and I just constantly sucked on lozenges and drank honey and lemon water. Can't say it really helped a lot though!

Urghhh I had the worst nights sleep ever. I had a little bit of heartburn, which I normally get in pregnancy but just much later on, and my stomach started playing up again :wacko: doesn't seem to matter what I eat, my bowels just can not handle it!


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> Welcome :)
> 
> Anyone any safe remedies for a tickly cough please? It's only when laying down. All I did all night was cough cough cough. I saw my Doctor Friday and he said it was my medication causing it and to take Gaviscon before bed but that isn't helping. I feel like a zombie from the broken sleep!

no sorry hun apart from the lozanges like ttc said. or just constantly sipping on really cold water through the night 

ttc - sorry you had a bad night hun. Im right with you... :rofl: my dh is sick and tired of being told to get off the toilet or me always being in there. and my heartburn and nausea are showing no signs of stopping any time soon :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no, I'm glad I'm not alone but sorry you're suffering too :haha: I must've been on the toilet for hours last night :blush: you forget just how glamorous pregnancy is, don't you!?


----------



## sethsmummy

you sure do... although neither of my previous pregnancies were like this at all. this is the first time im dealing with all the side effects. 

glad im not the only one who takes hours.. dh starts shouting to make sure im still alive after 30 minutes haha... then a few hours later im back in again or after every single meal. Its literally sometimes.. eat meal... dont even get to finish.. run to the toilet :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I hear ya!! Same :lol:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

I asked at the pharmacy yesterday & he's given me buttercup syrup for my cough, he checked everything on it & said there's nothing in it that's not safe during pregnancy it did seem to help my cough last night x


----------



## DolceBella

Happy happy said:


> Hello!! I was on February hearts but had my dating scan on Thursday and found out my EDF is 30/01/15. Please may I join you ladies?!?! Xoxo

Welcome to the Jellybeans!!


----------



## ab75

Hey ladies, been on my hols. Lots to catch up on. 
My dd1 has hand, foot and mouth. Mw says I should be immune but if not it can cause abnormalities in the baby.
Some of you are very organised. I just need baby clothes and a bouncy chair as I am using all my dd's things xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

My Doctor said H,F&M can only really cause problems in first tri and 3rd tri. I asked because it was going around my sons nursery.


----------



## Pix

Started to clean out the house this weekend. Hoping we can upgrade in a few years. "Hopefully" our storage unit is jammed already. Now I'm littered with boxes and totes. 

I you aren't allergic to bees/honey I recommend a teaspoon full of local honey. Great for a sore throat and immunity. Has to be local though. Here I just pop over to one of the farmers markets and pick up a jar. Warning though if you've never had fresh honey it has a different taste than commercial. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SMandel22

Hey ladies!! Hubby and I went back for a 2nd try at our gender scan and we got a nice, clear shot this time. I'm very happy to announce we are expecting a little GIRL!! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG SMandel, huge congrats on your little pink bundle!! :pink::wohoo: yay our first known jellybean gender lol!


----------



## waiting2c

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!! Hubby and I went back for a 2nd try at our gender scan and we got a nice, clear shot this time. I'm very happy to announce we are expecting a little GIRL!! :pink: :happydance:

Awesome news!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mork

Hi to everyone,looking forward to finding out how any blues and how many pinks we will be expecting in January! Its so exciting :) I will be staying team yellow so will be monitoring all your symptoms closely, I have one of each flavour and this pregnancy I'm experiencing similarities from both!! So I'm none the wiser!! Lol ;) xxx
Oh and ttc_lolly, I love my donkey and can't rate it enough :) xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lolly, I have always hated it. Still do, glad my bubba is end of Jan.
For my 21st only 4 ppl came out, was a pretty rubbish one. Everyone is always broke so I end up getting ooo can I get ur present to u later I just don't have any money right now and many have just given up completely and don't get me a late present either. I can't remember the last time I actually celebrated my birthday. The weekend before birthday is always busy with other celebrations and the weekend after everyone is on a health kick of no booze and like I said they are broke so can't really afford yet another night out. I almost wish I wasn't late, my due date was 1st Jan but I arrived 4 days late. 

Anyway I'm sure my mum felt very much how we do and was just happy to have a baby on the way


----------



## sethsmummy

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!! Hubby and I went back for a 2nd try at our gender scan and we got a nice, clear shot this time. I'm very happy to announce we are expecting a little GIRL!! :pink: :happydance:

Congratulations hun!!


----------



## Dawnyybus

My birthday is 15th December and I absolutely love it always have. I just don't want baby to be early cos it will be too close to new year. Lol. 

I'm trying to work out if it's to early to start to buy stuff?? When is it acceptable?? 

My poor boyfriend is really starting to get annoyed with me never being in the mood to dtd?? I want to but I'm just meh about it. He says he understands but I feel really bad... 

My whole job problem has got a whole lot worse with my colleague who got me the job texting me and reading between the lines saying it would be best if I left cos it looks like I'm not having an easy pregnancy and will be on and off with symptoms and they will have to hire a temp when I'm not there and pay me. I feel guilty cos I don't like the job and I was only there a month before I hit pregnant but that's beside the point if I leave we will have no money to be able to cope, but it isn't fair on the company... Has anyone any advice please, it would be so much appreciated. 

I'm sorry. I always post moaning or asking for advice but I feel like a very small fish in a very big pond. 

Thank you 

Hope everyone else is okiee 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Dawnyybus said:


> My birthday is 15th December and I absolutely love it always have. I just don't want baby to be early cos it will be too close to new year. Lol.
> 
> I'm trying to work out if it's to early to start to buy stuff?? When is it acceptable??
> 
> My poor boyfriend is really starting to get annoyed with me never being in the mood to dtd?? I want to but I'm just meh about it. He says he understands but I feel really bad...
> 
> My whole job problem has got a whole lot worse with my colleague who got me the job texting me and reading between the lines saying it would be best if I left cos it looks like I'm not having an easy pregnancy and will be on and off with symptoms and they will have to hire a temp when I'm not there and pay me. I feel guilty cos I don't like the job and I was only there a month before I hit pregnant but that's beside the point if I leave we will have no money to be able to cope, but it isn't fair on the company... Has anyone any advice please, it would be so much appreciated.
> 
> I'm sorry. I always post moaning or asking for advice but I feel like a very small fish in a very big pond.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Hope everyone else is okiee
> 
> Xxxxxxx

A few of us have already started buying hun :) Im waiting for my gender scan as i want to buy gender specific things. 

my dh is the same as your bf.. apart from my dh doesnt understand at all and actually gets really moody with me after a week or two. 

Its catch 22 with your job hun.. you could leave and then your pregnancy could get so much easier... It's not your fault your not getting an easy ride so far and people at work have no right to make you feel bad about it! I have a friend who was only in her job a couple weeks before she was signed off due to bp issues and everyone was ok with her.. theres always going to be a few who are arsey about it but tbh hun it doesn't matter what they think. If management have a problem they should talk to you... not that they can sack you for anything pregnancy related :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Stay in ur job, u have a right to be there, pregnant or not they hired u and as with anyone else they do that in the knowledge that if this person goes off they will have to cover their job for the duration, u shouldn't be bullied out, u need a job now more than ever, tell the person who is being a bitch to back off and keep out of ur business because she isn't in ur situation and every pregnancy is different so if they say well so n so wasn't off ill with it just say they aren't having my pregnancy I am. Stay where u r and do what u can

As for buying stuff I actually bought a lot while we were waiting to try but only things like nappies and a small bedside cot, iv been given loads of things and got a free cot but I haven't bought anything else, I need to ease my poor oh into the shopping phase, I might test the water soon, I intend to buy most stuff after 20 week scan so I can use the excuse that were half way thru lol


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Morning ladies. Hope you're all well.
Had such a busy weekend. Had to pop into town on Saturday to get OH's hair cut and managed to get Alex's cut too  then we had my friends wedding party. Yesterday we went to FIL's and didn't get back until half 10. So shattered isnt the word lol. Alex is starting swimming lessons today, so excited as he loves being in the water.

Sooo looks like my sickness is easing off, haven't woke up feeling sick for a good few days now. Not sure if I told you guys but Alex has nicknamed baby Percy! He just came up to me one day and said "percy in your tummy" lol.


----------



## ab75

Hi, how is everyone? I felt a few little thuds from baby last night and again this morning, so cute. Xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I keep feeling something but I'm sure it's just gas so I can't wait until I really feel baby and can no for sure.


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Morning ladies. Hope you're all well.
> Had such a busy weekend. Had to pop into town on Saturday to get OH's hair cut and managed to get Alex's cut too  then we had my friends wedding party. Yesterday we went to FIL's and didn't get back until half 10. So shattered isnt the word lol. Alex is starting swimming lessons today, so excited as he loves being in the water.
> 
> Sooo looks like my sickness is easing off, haven't woke up feeling sick for a good few days now. Not sure if I told you guys but Alex has nicknamed baby Percy! He just came up to me one day and said "percy in your tummy" lol.

I hope Alex enjoys his swimming hun and im glad your sickness has gone :D hahaha i asked seth what baby was called but his speech isn't the best so i couldn't understand what he called it. 



ab75 said:


> Hi, how is everyone? I felt a few little thuds from baby last night and again this morning, so cute. Xx




itsnowmyturn said:


> I keep feeling something but I'm sure it's just gas so I can't wait until I really feel baby and can no for sure.

congratulations on getting some movements :D :dance: 


afm - sickness is well and truly still with me.. today i dont feel so bad but it will probably kick in later. We had a rubbish night last night.. Ethan woke at 1 then by 2 he was screaming as i tried to get him back to bed which woke seth :dohh: I got Seth back to sleep at 4am but ethan took till 5:30am and i had to sleep on the floor beside his bed otherwise he kept going to wake up. 
they woke at 9 and i crawled back into bed but my mind had woke up by then.. got to sleep at around 11 and woke again just before 12. :sleep: going to be a long day today! xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mork said:


> Oh and ttc_lolly, I love my donkey and can't rate it enough :) xx

Yay glad to hear it! Everyone I know loves there's too. I've had a cam and 2 bee's so I'm sure I'll love the donk just as much!



itsnowmyturn said:


> Lolly, I have always hated it. Still do, glad my bubba is end of Jan.
> For my 21st only 4 ppl came out, was a pretty rubbish one. Everyone is always broke so I end up getting ooo can I get ur present to u later I just don't have any money right now and many have just given up completely and don't get me a late present either. I can't remember the last time I actually celebrated my birthday. The weekend before birthday is always busy with other celebrations and the weekend after everyone is on a health kick of no booze and like I said they are broke so can't really afford yet another night out. I almost wish I wasn't late, my due date was 1st Jan but I arrived 4 days late.
> 
> Anyway I'm sure my mum felt very much how we do and was just happy to have a baby on the way

Awww that's what I was thinking they'll feel like! But then again I guess you could always go out for NYE and double it up as a bday night out!?



ab75 said:


> Hi, how is everyone? I felt a few little thuds from baby last night and again this morning, so cute. Xx

:cloud9: best feeling ever!

Morning/afternoon/evening ladies :wave: it's my gender scan tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeeek how exciting? Are you going to put gender next to everyone's names so we can see how many we have of each?

Girls with other children I need to pick your brains. Tristan is going to be 4 in October. I am really stuck for his main present for birthday and Christmas. He is car mad and when you ask what he wants all he says is "lots of cars". He's had a garage, has a track that attaches to the table, a million cars etc. I'm stuck for ideas!


----------



## SCgirl

I'm feeling more tired now than I have yet- and I've been useless this whole pregnancy from exhaustion! I'm also battling bad headaches... been trying to drink tons of water, but only taking tylenol when it gets really bad because I don't want to take it constantly! Also had to get out of bed in the middle of the night last night, thinking I was going to throw up- never did though. That was actually a first.

Still looking for that whole feeling better in the second trimester thing!

Also no signs of movements yet- I can hear baby moving on the doppler now, and the hb is louder than ever (also moving up quickly)... hopefully things are going well in there!


@brunette- what about one of those electric cars that he could sit in and drive around? 4 may be a bit young, but I'd imagine he'd be thrilled, feel like a big boy driving, and get the hang of it quickly!


----------



## brunettebimbo

A few people have said that. He has a motorbike like that and has used it twice! We don't really have the room either to be honest :(

I know what you mean about movement. I felt something last week then nothing since but it's a proper wiggle bum on the doppler and has moved up so much already!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Already put SMandel's :pink: by her name, will do everyone's as we find out :)

No suggestions I'm afraid for your DS's bday presents... if he was interested in My Little Pony and Palace Pets I would've definitely been able to help!


----------



## cheezytrish

Is anyone else finding it quite difficult to sleep on their side? I'm a back-sleeper and the adjustment is not going well at all. Hopefully, I'll get used to it after a few weeks but right now I think I'm driving my DH crazy with my all-night flip-flopping.

As well, I'm not over the MS symptoms yet either, so don't worry, you aren't the only one. Bizarrely, I also broke out like a teenager this week. Holy spots!

PS..so exciting about all your gender scans coming up. A teeny part of me really wants to know, but we're not going to find out (it's driving my mum crazy...which has been pretty amusing)


----------



## SCgirl

Sides aren't totally comfy anymore, and I'm constantly changing positions at night.

I wake up several times a night with pressure/pain if it's been more than 2 hours since I've used the bathroom. It hurts when I'm on my side if I have even a partially full bladder- it's like I can feel it getting pushed around. This has been going on since like 8 weeks- my urine has been collected twice since then, and no signs of infection!


----------



## buddyIV

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!! Hubby and I went back for a 2nd try at our gender scan and we got a nice, clear shot this time. I'm very happy to announce we are expecting a little GIRL!! :pink: :happydance:

Aw congratulations! Fab news :happydance:



Dawnyybus said:


> My birthday is 15th December and I absolutely love it always have. I just don't want baby to be early cos it will be too close to new year. Lol.
> 
> I'm trying to work out if it's to early to start to buy stuff?? When is it acceptable??
> 
> My poor boyfriend is really starting to get annoyed with me never being in the mood to dtd?? I want to but I'm just meh about it. He says he understands but I feel really bad...
> 
> My whole job problem has got a whole lot worse with my colleague who got me the job texting me and reading between the lines saying it would be best if I left cos it looks like I'm not having an easy pregnancy and will be on and off with symptoms and they will have to hire a temp when I'm not there and pay me. I feel guilty cos I don't like the job and I was only there a month before I hit pregnant but that's beside the point if I leave we will have no money to be able to cope, but it isn't fair on the company... Has anyone any advice please, it would be so much appreciated.
> 
> I'm sorry. I always post moaning or asking for advice but I feel like a very small fish in a very big pond.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Hope everyone else is okiee
> 
> Xxxxxxx

I'm with you on the low libido...we've not dtd since I feel prenant (other stuff, but not that) :blush: I had a couple of big bleeds when I was pregnant with DS and were told to refrain from hanky-panky, so I think this time we're both too scared to even try! Luckily DH is very, very understanding and patient, but I'm sure he'd like it if I seemed a bit more up for it. Maybe in second tri...?? 

I've not really bought anything, but have been looking online and have popped into a pram shop to have a look at a pram I quite liked. 

As for your job, honestly, I'd keep it and try my best to ignore any bad feeling coming from co-workers. You got that job legitimately, are qualified and they clearly believe you can do it. You're also entitled to have a family, and there's no moral, social or political argument against your right to start (or grow) that family now. Remind yourself of that and keep on going. Goodness knows its hard enough to get a job right now, so if you have one, then hang on to it with both hands! It's very kind of you to think about how your absence affects the company, but its something they'll have to deal with (they've probably got procedures and policies on the matter) and are no doubt prepared for. Don't worry about them. x



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Morning ladies. Hope you're all well.
> Had such a busy weekend. Had to pop into town on Saturday to get OH's hair cut and managed to get Alex's cut too  then we had my friends wedding party. Yesterday we went to FIL's and didn't get back until half 10. So shattered isnt the word lol. Alex is starting swimming lessons today, so excited as he loves being in the water.
> 
> Sooo looks like my sickness is easing off, haven't woke up feeling sick for a good few days now. Not sure if I told you guys but Alex has nicknamed baby Percy! He just came up to me one day and said "percy in your tummy" lol.

That is so cute! 



ab75 said:


> Hi, how is everyone? I felt a few little thuds from baby last night and again this morning, so cute. Xx

:cloud9: The movements are just amazing aren't they?! I think I may have felt the baby a couple of times, but nothing definite yet.



ttc_lolly said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening ladies :wave: it's my gender scan tomorrow :wohoo:

Good luck, hope you get a clear shot! :thumbup:



brunettebimbo said:


> Eeeeek how exciting? Are you going to put gender next to everyone's names so we can see how many we have of each?
> 
> Girls with other children I need to pick your brains. Tristan is going to be 4 in October. I am really stuck for his main present for birthday and Christmas. He is car mad and when you ask what he wants all he says is "lots of cars". He's had a garage, has a track that attaches to the table, a million cars etc. I'm stuck for ideas!

My boy is the same, and I've been wracking my brain for ideas too! How about something like a scalextric set? They have loads of options, but there is one specifically for 3-4 year olds (I think its called My First Scalextric). It's not too pricey either, only £25.00.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have a Scalextric. :dohh: My fault for totally spoiling him! :rofl:


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> Mork said:
> 
> 
> Oh and ttc_lolly, I love my donkey and can't rate it enough :) xx
> 
> Yay glad to hear it! Everyone I know loves there's too. I've had a cam and 2 bee's so I'm sure I'll love the donk just as much!
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Lolly, I have always hated it. Still do, glad my bubba is end of Jan.
> For my 21st only 4 ppl came out, was a pretty rubbish one. Everyone is always broke so I end up getting ooo can I get ur present to u later I just don't have any money right now and many have just given up completely and don't get me a late present either. I can't remember the last time I actually celebrated my birthday. The weekend before birthday is always busy with other celebrations and the weekend after everyone is on a health kick of no booze and like I said they are broke so can't really afford yet another night out. I almost wish I wasn't late, my due date was 1st Jan but I arrived 4 days late.
> 
> Anyway I'm sure my mum felt very much how we do and was just happy to have a baby on the wayClick to expand...
> 
> Awww that's what I was thinking they'll feel like! But then again I guess you could always go out for NYE and double it up as a bday night out!?
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, how is everyone? I felt a few little thuds from baby last night and again this morning, so cute. XxClick to expand...
> 
> :cloud9: best feeling ever!
> 
> Morning/afternoon/evening ladies :wave: it's my gender scan tomorrow :wohoo:Click to expand...

Good luck for your scan hun! I hope baby reveals all! <3 



brunettebimbo said:


> Eeeeek how exciting? Are you going to put gender next to everyone's names so we can see how many we have of each?
> 
> Girls with other children I need to pick your brains. Tristan is going to be 4 in October. I am really stuck for his main present for birthday and Christmas. He is car mad and when you ask what he wants all he says is "lots of cars". He's had a garage, has a track that attaches to the table, a million cars etc. I'm stuck for ideas!

how about hot wheels hun? ds1 is obsessed with cars too and even though he has tonnes he still loves getting new ones. they also do tracks that attach to the wall ;) 



SCgirl said:


> I'm feeling more tired now than I have yet- and I've been useless this whole pregnancy from exhaustion! I'm also battling bad headaches... been trying to drink tons of water, but only taking tylenol when it gets really bad because I don't want to take it constantly! Also had to get out of bed in the middle of the night last night, thinking I was going to throw up- never did though. That was actually a first.
> 
> Still looking for that whole feeling better in the second trimester thing!
> 
> Also no signs of movements yet- I can hear baby moving on the doppler now, and the hb is louder than ever (also moving up quickly)... hopefully things are going well in there!
> 
> 
> @brunette- what about one of those electric cars that he could sit in and drive around? 4 may be a bit young, but I'd imagine he'd be thrilled, feel like a big boy driving, and get the hang of it quickly!

sorry to hear your getting headaches hun.. iv had a few of those too and nothing seems to help it go away. Iv read its a hormone thing and should get better soon.



cheezytrish said:


> Is anyone else finding it quite difficult to sleep on their side? I'm a back-sleeper and the adjustment is not going well at all. Hopefully, I'll get used to it after a few weeks but right now I think I'm driving my DH crazy with my all-night flip-flopping.
> 
> As well, I'm not over the MS symptoms yet either, so don't worry, you aren't the only one. Bizarrely, I also broke out like a teenager this week. Holy spots!
> 
> PS..so exciting about all your gender scans coming up. A teeny part of me really wants to know, but we're not going to find out (it's driving my mum crazy...which has been pretty amusing)

I turn every couple hours.. i kind of sleep on my side but tilted onto my front if you get what i mean. Its hard not to sleep right on my tummy or relax on my back lol. Argh what is with the spots!! i have broke out too.. lots of little pimples :S its like being 13 all over again :dohh::dohh: 

hahahaha i love it.. my mum went batty with ds2 because we didnt tell anyone the gender... although in the end i told her as she got herself all excited and went and bought a tonne of girls clothes.. so i had to tell her to go exchange them :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are there any tracks you would recommend? Some sound good but are rubbish when you get them out! :lol:


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies
How are we all? Well today I feel rubbish again :-( hardly ate anything all day as I've felt that ill & I'm coughing that much it's making me be sick now :-( Ive just made mine & hubby's tea as I've been out at football training with my eldest & now I can't eat it as the smell of it was knocking me sick which then with the coughing I had to run to the toilet to throw up :-( think another trip to the doctors is in order


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> Are there any tracks you would recommend? Some sound good but are rubbish when you get them out! :lol:

hope i can post this kind of link on here but https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9148963.htm this is one that we have for christmas. its his first track so i dont know how good they are but i figured its got to be better than it cluttering the floor :haha: 



mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies
> How are we all? Well today I feel rubbish again :-( hardly ate anything all day as I've felt that ill & I'm coughing that much it's making me be sick now :-( Ive just made mine & hubby's tea as I've been out at football training with my eldest & now I can't eat it as the smell of it was knocking me sick which then with the coughing I had to run to the toilet to throw up :-( think another trip to the doctors is in order

I hope the gp gives you some anti biotics hun it sounds like you really need them :hugs: xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That looks pretty cool. Do they come out far? How do you attach them to the wall?


----------



## sethsmummy

i have no idea hun its our first one although it was recommended by a friend. i cant remember how she said it attaches to thewall but she said it leaves no marks or anything when you take it off xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah so you've bought it but haven't use it yet?


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah i started my christmas shopping early :haha: Its stored away in the cupboard away from prying eyes xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just looked on YouTube. It looks pretty good!


----------



## sethsmummy

i cant wait to see little guys face when he opens it xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is definitely going on my maybe list! Thanks :)


----------



## sethsmummy

your welcome hun. im hoping to find some more Car related stuff for ds1. thats his goto toy.. he likes to line them up and i need to get a collection for ds2 as well as ds1 does not do sharing his cars at all xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan is car mad! He has another track that attaches to the table which he plays with a lot, he has a track for the bath too!


----------



## Luvspnk31

brunettebimbo said:


> Eeeeek how exciting? Are you going to put gender next to everyone's names so we can see how many we have of each?
> 
> Girls with other children I need to pick your brains. Tristan is going to be 4 in October. I am really stuck for his main present for birthday and Christmas. He is car mad and when you ask what he wants all he says is "lots of cars". He's had a garage, has a track that attaches to the table, a million cars etc. I'm stuck for ideas!


What about doing a remote control truck or car? They have some that are more rugged, and age appropriate controls so they can do it themselves.


----------



## mrsstrezy

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!! Hubby and I went back for a 2nd try at our gender scan and we got a nice, clear shot this time. I'm very happy to announce we are expecting a little GIRL!! :pink: :happydance:

Congrats!! Very happy for you. Did any of the old wives tales prove true for you? Do you have your name picked out yet?



itsnowmyturn said:


> I keep feeling something but I'm sure it's just gas so I can't wait until I really feel baby and can no for sure.

I've had a few feelings that I've thought could be movement, but they are so quick and subtle that I'm not sure. Probably gas. I hope I start to feel true movement soon though!! It would be so nice to have a reminder that the baby is there.



cheezytrish said:


> Is anyone else finding it quite difficult to sleep on their side? I'm a back-sleeper and the adjustment is not going well at all. Hopefully, I'll get used to it after a few weeks but right now I think I'm driving my DH crazy with my all-night flip-flopping.
> 
> As well, I'm not over the MS symptoms yet either, so don't worry, you aren't the only one. Bizarrely, I also broke out like a teenager this week. Holy spots!
> 
> PS..so exciting about all your gender scans coming up. A teeny part of me really wants to know, but we're not going to find out (it's driving my mum crazy...which has been pretty amusing)

I was a 100% stomach sleeper before getting pregnant. I was worried I wouldn't be able to sleep anymore. Getting a pregnancy pillow has REALLY helped. I know they're kind of expensive, but they are TOTALLY worth it!! I think I have finally trained myself to sleep on my side with the help of the pillow. I can see myself using it alot after the baby is born too.

My MS isn't gone either. I'm trying to take one day at a time and not worry about tomorrow, the next week, next month, ect. I've found that was I constantly worrying about when/if it was going to end, and this just made me overwhelmed. Just trying my best to function through it!



mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies
> How are we all? Well today I feel rubbish again :-( hardly ate anything all day as I've felt that ill & I'm coughing that much it's making me be sick now :-( Ive just made mine & hubby's tea as I've been out at football training with my eldest & now I can't eat it as the smell of it was knocking me sick which then with the coughing I had to run to the toilet to throw up :-( think another trip to the doctors is in order

Sorry to hear you're feeling so sick:( Hope you feel better soon:flower:


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Woohoo! Finally found this thread!!
I'm due on the 6th of Jan!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Luvspnk31 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Eeeeek how exciting? Are you going to put gender next to everyone's names so we can see how many we have of each?
> 
> Girls with other children I need to pick your brains. Tristan is going to be 4 in October. I am really stuck for his main present for birthday and Christmas. He is car mad and when you ask what he wants all he says is "lots of cars". He's had a garage, has a track that attaches to the table, a million cars etc. I'm stuck for ideas!
> 
> 
> What about doing a remote control truck or car? They have some that are more rugged, and age appropriate controls so they can do it themselves.Click to expand...

He has one of them too :lol:


----------



## ab75

Good luck today Lolly xx


----------



## buddyIV

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies
> How are we all? Well today I feel rubbish again :-( hardly ate anything all day as I've felt that ill & I'm coughing that much it's making me be sick now :-( Ive just made mine & hubby's tea as I've been out at football training with my eldest & now I can't eat it as the smell of it was knocking me sick which then with the coughing I had to run to the toilet to throw up :-( think another trip to the doctors is in order

Oh no! SOrry you're so unwell...really hope the Dr sorts something out for you.



brunettebimbo said:


> We have a Scalextric. :dohh: My fault for totally spoiling him! :rofl:

Oh well! Sounds like the Hot Wheels stuff is really good though (I'll be stealing that for DS's birthday too!).

Good luck for today *ttclolly*! 

Can't remember who was talking about spots, but I'm there with you! I never really got spots (the odd one as a teenager, but that was it), but now I've got so many little tiny red ones. You cant really see them that much, but I know they're there. I never got this with DS so it does make me think maybe this one is a girl..maybe...

Keeping a yellow bump though!


----------



## sethsmummy

Breeelizabeth said:


> Woohoo! Finally found this thread!!
> I'm due on the 6th of Jan!

:hi: hey hun :D congratulations on your pregnancy :D 

Lolly - Good luck with you scan... cant wait to find out what your having!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Eeeek thank you ladies!!! :kiss: I'm so excited that I actually feel a bit sick :rofl: I've had butterflies since the moment I woke up, and my heart won't stop racing! Unfortunately, my scan isn't until 7pm :nope: so today is going to be one looooong day, but I have a friend coming round to keep me company and she's bringing her little girl for a play date with my girls, so hopefully we can chat and pass the time. Ahhhhhhh!!! I'll update with my news as soon as I'm back home later :yipee:



Breeelizabeth said:


> Woohoo! Finally found this thread!!
> I'm due on the 6th of Jan!

Congrats, and welcome to the group! :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Have you told your hubby yet lolly? Xx


----------



## FlatShoes

I feel very unpregnant, which is somewhat of a relief after being so sick for so long but I don't feel very reassured.


----------



## MummyLaura93

Hiya! On my second baby with an EDD of Jan 29th (although scan is in 4 days so subject to change) would be lovely to join :)


----------



## emeeorevan

thanks so much for pointing out this thread!! I go by Emeeorevan at least until we find out if it is a girl (Emee) or a boy (evan) . #3 is due January 10, 2015, although I am hoping for a healthy december birth as #1 is a January baby and both #1&#2 were born at 37 &38 weeks. Both VERY healthy 8lb and 9lb babies!!
Next appointee is August 11th and time is dragggging by!!


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, welcome to the group.
emeeorevan, I am hoping to go early too, dd1 was 34+5 and 6lb 13.5oz, dd2 38+5 9lb 6oz, both healthy. I think I'll go 28th dec but we'll see lol xx


----------



## Jenna132

Could you change me to 17th :) had a scan and im now 14 weeks + 3 :) hope everyone is well x


----------



## buddyIV

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hiya! On my second baby with an EDD of Jan 29th (although scan is in 4 days so subject to change) would be lovely to join :)




emeeorevan said:


> thanks so much for pointing out this thread!! I go by Emeeorevan at least until we find out if it is a girl (Emee) or a boy (evan) . #3 is due January 10, 2015, although I am hoping for a healthy december birth as #1 is a January baby and both #1 were born at 37 &38 weeks. Both VERY healthy 8lb and 9lb babies!!
> Next appointee is August 11th and time is dragggging by!!

Welcome :hi: and congratulations ladies!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm really struggling to sleep at the moment, can't get comfy at all and once I am asleep I then battle to stay asleep, not good when u consider the amount of lost sleep after January


----------



## ttc_lolly

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hiya! On my second baby with an EDD of Jan 29th (although scan is in 4 days so subject to change) would be lovely to join :)




emeeorevan said:


> thanks so much for pointing out this thread!! I go by Emeeorevan at least until we find out if it is a girl (Emee) or a boy (evan) . #3 is due January 10, 2015, although I am hoping for a healthy december birth as #1 is a January baby and both #1 were born at 37 &38 weeks. Both VERY healthy 8lb and 9lb babies!!
> Next appointee is August 11th and time is dragggging by!!

Welcome to the group ladies and congrats!



ab75 said:


> Have you told your hubby yet lolly? Xx

He knows about the gender scan this evening! Haven't broken the news about the 4D scan that I've booked for 11th October though :haha:



Jenna132 said:


> Could you change me to 17th :) had a scan and im now 14 weeks + 3 :) hope everyone is well x

Will change that for you :thumbup:


----------



## ab75

Lol, I thought it was this one that he didn't know about. Not long now!! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lol that would've been funny! "Surprise, we are going to a gender scan in half an hour. Grab ya jacket!" :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hiya! On my second baby with an EDD of Jan 29th (although scan is in 4 days so subject to change) would be lovely to join :)


:hi: hey hun welcome :D :D 



emeeorevan said:


> thanks so much for pointing out this thread!! I go by Emeeorevan at least until we find out if it is a girl (Emee) or a boy (evan) . #3 is due January 10, 2015, although I am hoping for a healthy december birth as #1 is a January baby and both #1 were born at 37 &38 weeks. Both VERY healthy 8lb and 9lb babies!!
> Next appointee is August 11th and time is dragggging by!!

:hi: hey hun welcome! ooo early babies.. id love this little one to come a little early say 37/38 weeks. ds1 was late.. ds2 was section at 38+5. :)



itsnowmyturn said:


> I'm really struggling to sleep at the moment, can't get comfy at all and once I am asleep I then battle to stay asleep, not good when u consider the amount of lost sleep after January

I dont think the heat is helping with the sleeping :hugs: I hope you get a decent sleep soon though hun! 



ttc_lolly said:


> Lol that would've been funny! "Surprise, we are going to a gender scan in half an hour. Grab ya jacket!" :lol:

Good luck hun!!


I went and put down the deposit on my pram today!! Im getting the oyster Max tandem :) put down £100.. only £475 to go! I almost lost my stomach a few times though on the bus into town :sick: it was awful! And the heat... the bloody heat is rediculous.. i almost toppled over a few times today :S its been 25/26 degrees today! 

oh and does anyone elses nipples hurt like hell?!?! its only one of mine but i swear anything touches it and it kills! xx


----------



## Dawnyybus

So I'm just back from an overnight stay in hospital as I was so very dehydrated and couldn't stop being sick. They gave me lots of fluids when in. But seemed confused by my high then low bp. Then my blood sugar was really low and they couldn't get it to rise. Then my temperature was high... So I'm totally uncomfortable right now and can't settle. 

They didn't scan me to see the baby or do a Doppler =[ which was abit sad... 

I'm signed off work for another 2 weeks so I fear I may go out of my mind... 

Hope everyone is okiee and welcome all newbies xxxxxxxx


----------



## SMandel22

mrsstrezy said:


> SMandel22 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! Hubby and I went back for a 2nd try at our gender scan and we got a nice, clear shot this time. I'm very happy to announce we are expecting a little GIRL!! :pink: :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!! Very happy for you. Did any of the old wives tales prove true for you? Do you have your name picked out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> I keep feeling something but I'm sure it's just gas so I can't wait until I really feel baby and can no for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> I've had a few feelings that I've thought could be movement, but they are so quick and subtle that I'm not sure. Probably gas. I hope I start to feel true movement soon though!! It would be so nice to have a reminder that the baby is there.
> 
> 
> 
> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else finding it quite difficult to sleep on their side? I'm a back-sleeper and the adjustment is not going well at all. Hopefully, I'll get used to it after a few weeks but right now I think I'm driving my DH crazy with my all-night flip-flopping.
> 
> As well, I'm not over the MS symptoms yet either, so don't worry, you aren't the only one. Bizarrely, I also broke out like a teenager this week. Holy spots!
> 
> PS..so exciting about all your gender scans coming up. A teeny part of me really wants to know, but we're not going to find out (it's driving my mum crazy...which has been pretty amusing)Click to expand...
> 
> I was a 100% stomach sleeper before getting pregnant. I was worried I wouldn't be able to sleep anymore. Getting a pregnancy pillow has REALLY helped. I know they're kind of expensive, but they are TOTALLY worth it!! I think I have finally trained myself to sleep on my side with the help of the pillow. I can see myself using it alot after the baby is born too.
> 
> My MS isn't gone either. I'm trying to take one day at a time and not worry about tomorrow, the next week, next month, ect. I've found that was I constantly worrying about when/if it was going to end, and this just made me overwhelmed. Just trying my best to function through it!
> 
> 
> 
> mrs.humphreys said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> How are we all? Well today I feel rubbish again :-( hardly ate anything all day as I've felt that ill & I'm coughing that much it's making me be sick now :-( Ive just made mine & hubby's tea as I've been out at football training with my eldest & now I can't eat it as the smell of it was knocking me sick which then with the coughing I had to run to the toilet to throw up :-( think another trip to the doctors is in orderClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear you're feeling so sick:( Hope you feel better soon:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you!! Every single one of them pointed to girl, lol. And we have a few in mind but haven't decided on anything yet. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Dawnyybus said:


> So I'm just back from an overnight stay in hospital as I was so very dehydrated and couldn't stop being sick. They gave me lots of fluids when in. But seemed confused by my high then low bp. Then my blood sugar was really low and they couldn't get it to rise. Then my temperature was high... So I'm totally uncomfortable right now and can't settle.
> 
> They didn't scan me to see the baby or do a Doppler =[ which was abit sad...
> 
> I'm signed off work for another 2 weeks so I fear I may go out of my mind...
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee and welcome all newbies xxxxxxxx

oh my gosh hun :hugs: That awful. I hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LadyAphrodity

I'm due jan 22nd!!! Glad to find a January group of girls!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Broached the baby shopping subject, he's subtly changed the subject lol, he keeps telling me there's loads of time lol


----------



## Dawnyybus

itsnowmyturn said:


> Broached the baby shopping subject, he's subtly changed the subject lol, he keeps telling me there's loads of time lol

My boyfriend keeps doing the same... I want to start buying everything. Lol xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning/evening ladies! :hi: had my gender scan and it's a GIRL!!!

Over the moon of course, although slightly mourning the son I'll obviously never have!! I think id have felt the same if it had been a boy and not a girl though :haha: my poor OH is in shock. 3 girls, all of those hormones and PMS in a few years time... LOL!

Here's a potty shot. Obvious girly!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/416D58C7-AF2C-4075-8B26-66F05690BD76_zpsdnxgeymx.jpg


----------



## wifey2013

ttc_lolly said:


> Morning/evening ladies! :hi: had my gender scan and it's a GIRL!!!
> 
> Over the moon of course, although slightly mourning the son I'll obviously never have!! I think id have felt the same if it had been a boy and not a girl though :haha: my poor OH is in shock. 3 girls, all of those hormones and PMS in a few years time... LOL!
> 
> Here's a potty shot. Obvious girly!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/416D58C7-AF2C-4075-8B26-66F05690BD76_zpsdnxgeymx.jpg

Congrats! That's so exciting!! 

My scan isn't until I'm 21 weeks and I'm really thinking about going for an earlier private scan to determine gender....


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :) Looks like we are having a girly thread! I'll be the first with a boy!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations Lolly!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies! Already looking at all of the gorgeous girly stuff to buy :yipee:


----------



## sethsmummy

YEEEYYY Lolly :D Congratulations hun :dance: although sorry your not going to get your little prince :hugs: 




brunettebimbo said:


> Congratulations :) Looks like we are having a girly thread! I'll be the first with a boy!

when is your gender scan hun? I just know ill be adding a boy to the thread :haha: It's sods law! 

Dh told me off because i went into the next sale today.. there was no boys baby bits in it but some really nice girls stuff reduced right down.. and i got the "you'd be better just leaving all that till you know what it is" .. so i put it all back and its safe to say i was not best pleased! :growlmad: but i warned him... if it is a girl if he dares moan about the price of some of the items i buy i will castrate him :haha:


----------



## ca154853

brunettebimbo said:


> Anyone else not really feeling pregnant? My nausea seems to be passing, no still throw up each morning but then feel ok as long as I don't let myself get hungry. Thank goodness for my doppler!

I know what you mean! I'm so nervous in between dr visits b/c only symptoms I have is tiredness and sore boobs. Both can be caused by the progesterone I'm on. Honestly I hold my breath everytime I go in until I see the heartbeat. I will be so relieved when we start being able to feel the babies kick everyday! Maybe I should look into a doppler but I am very over weight and wonder if it would even pick it up? :shrug:


----------



## SCgirl

Congrats! I still think mine will be a boy, which means it will probably be a girl! :haha:

We'll find out a week from Friday, on the first! (I'll be 16+1 as well- so glad to see you can see things pretty well at that point!) Did they give you any kind of percentages on how sure they are?

I can't wait to start buying things... I just can't bring myself to do it yet- guess that after-loss fear! I think the gender scan will make it more real for me and dh- just how we are. (not like the sickness isn't real enough! haha) 

We moved recently, and the room that will be the nursery is the only empty room in the house (all others are still piled high with boxes because I feel too sick to unpack)- only item in it is a wood rocking chair given to me years ago by a former co-worker! I've already picked the paint color I want (want the same overall colors if girl or boy- sea green walls, white furniture, and yellow/gray bedding. Add some coral if it's a girl.), and put a few unisex items on an amazon wishlist... so ready to start getting that going! (Also- we went into an outdoor store last night and they happened to have a BOB stroller- I loved it!)


----------



## ca154853

SMandel22 said:


> Hey ladies!! Hubby and I went back for a 2nd try at our gender scan and we got a nice, clear shot this time. I'm very happy to announce we are expecting a little GIRL!! :pink: :happydance:

:happydance: :cloud9: So happy! Grats!!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats ttc_lolly!!!! Yay for genders starting to come through! Mine isn't for well over a month :(


----------



## ca154853

sethsmummy said:


> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> My birthday is 15th December and I absolutely love it always have. I just don't want baby to be early cos it will be too close to new year. Lol.
> 
> I'm trying to work out if it's to early to start to buy stuff?? When is it acceptable??
> 
> My poor boyfriend is really starting to get annoyed with me never being in the mood to dtd?? I want to but I'm just meh about it. He says he understands but I feel really bad...
> 
> My whole job problem has got a whole lot worse with my colleague who got me the job texting me and reading between the lines saying it would be best if I left cos it looks like I'm not having an easy pregnancy and will be on and off with symptoms and they will have to hire a temp when I'm not there and pay me. I feel guilty cos I don't like the job and I was only there a month before I hit pregnant but that's beside the point if I leave we will have no money to be able to cope, but it isn't fair on the company... Has anyone any advice please, it would be so much appreciated.
> 
> I'm sorry. I always post moaning or asking for advice but I feel like a very small fish in a very big pond.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Hope everyone else is okiee
> 
> Xxxxxxx
> 
> A few of us have already started buying hun :) Im waiting for my gender scan as i want to buy gender specific things.
> 
> my dh is the same as your bf.. apart from my dh doesnt understand at all and actually gets really moody with me after a week or two.
> 
> Its catch 22 with your job hun.. you could leave and then your pregnancy could get so much easier... It's not your fault your not getting an easy ride so far and people at work have no right to make you feel bad about it! I have a friend who was only in her job a couple weeks before she was signed off due to bp issues and everyone was ok with her.. theres always going to be a few who are arsey about it but tbh hun it doesn't matter what they think. If management have a problem they should talk to you... not that they can sack you for anything pregnancy related :thumbup: :hugs:Click to expand...



Lol I am having the opposite problem w/ Dh. He is so scared to touch me now. I asked him to dtd last weekend and he was like a teenager he said idk what to do? I said man do we have a problem then!  I was laughing so hard. My 38 year old hubby scared of sex was just too funny :winkwink: Also I had to go on a leave of absence from work when I was put on bedrest I had only worked there about 5 months I told them I would be back but i'm not sure if I will. I feel bad also but at the same time they can always find other workers we only have this one baby so its worth it to me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ca it may be worth getting one. Can you borrow one? My friend kindly leant me hers. 

My gender scan is on the 3rd. 12 days :happydance:

I'm still living in the "pregnant after loss fear" too and I hate it. I want to relax. I'm still terrified of losing this baby and I think I will be up until I give birth. I've never been so scared in my life.


----------



## ca154853

ttc_lolly said:


> Morning/evening ladies! :hi: had my gender scan and it's a GIRL!!!
> 
> Over the moon of course, although slightly mourning the son I'll obviously never have!! I think id have felt the same if it had been a boy and not a girl though :haha: my poor OH is in shock. 3 girls, all of those hormones and PMS in a few years time... LOL!
> 
> Here's a potty shot. Obvious girly!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/416D58C7-AF2C-4075-8B26-66F05690BD76_zpsdnxgeymx.jpg


:happydance: :happydance: Congrats! 3 lil princesses :) Beautiful scan! Mine look so grainy lol :thumbup:


----------



## ca154853

brunettebimbo said:


> Ca it may be worth getting one. Can you borrow one? My friend kindly leant me hers.
> 
> My gender scan is on the 3rd. 12 days :happydance:
> 
> I'm still living in the "pregnant after loss fear" too and I hate it. I want to relax. I'm still terrified of losing this baby and I think I will be up until I give birth. I've never been so scared in my life.

Unfortunately all my friends have been done making babies for awhile :( 
So no dopplers to borrow they all think i'm nuts for 'starting over' 
So excited you are getting your scan soon! I have no idea when they will actually look as I get a scan everytime I have went in so far due to past problems with loss but they just look at HB nothing else. My pictures also seem not as good as the others on here so I worry but they say baby looks good. I will try to post some so you can see. I think we will have to drive the worry boat together and try to be positive. My sister said to me that this baby was meant to be or you wouldn''t have made it this far so stop worrying lol :dohh: While that helped a little I don't have a magic button that I can push to stop fretting over it but reading you ladies' posts
does help alot. These are our rainbow babies and we are gonna be ok :hugs:


----------



## ca154853

this was 12 wks 4 days
 



Attached Files:







Image sb.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ca154853

face shot :) same day
 



Attached Files:







utc4.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hey ca, I think we're due same day...23rd? My ticker is wrong and it won't let me on to change it lol. I did online shopping last night in bed, got boys and girls stuff thinking well the other gender stuff with either do as gifts or future babies but then I decided not to buy it all lol. I don't mind getting given stuff but that first purchase I make (other than reusable nappies) will be like a little milestone lol I wanna do a shopping spree lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies! SCgirl, no percentage as such but the genitals are very noticeable by 16w. If you google potty shots, or if someone wants to share their son's, you'll see the clear difference! There was no dangly bits between my baby's legs at all, even her cord was no where to be seen from that angle so no confusion caused either.

Ahhh lovely pics ca :thumbup: exciting all these gender reveals and upcoming scans!


----------



## SMandel22

ttc_lolly said:


> Morning/evening ladies! :hi: had my gender scan and it's a GIRL!!!
> 
> Over the moon of course, although slightly mourning the son I'll obviously never have!! I think id have felt the same if it had been a boy and not a girl though :haha: my poor OH is in shock. 3 girls, all of those hormones and PMS in a few years time... LOL!
> 
> Here's a potty shot. Obvious girly!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/416D58C7-AF2C-4075-8B26-66F05690BD76_zpsdnxgeymx.jpg

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## ca154853

itsnowmyturn said:


> Hey ca, I think we're due same day...23rd? My ticker is wrong and it won't let me on to change it lol. I did online shopping last night in bed, got boys and girls stuff thinking well the other gender stuff with either do as gifts or future babies but then I decided not to buy it all lol. I don't mind getting given stuff but that first purchase I make (other than reusable nappies) will be like a little milestone lol I wanna do a shopping spree lol

Yes we are! Not sure how to change the ticker I just figured out how to upload a pic lol! Is this first baby? I find that window shopping on amazon and adding stuff to my registry helps ease the urges  That way I just remove it later if its wrong with out hassle of returns :winkwink:


----------



## JanetPlanet

ttc_lolly said:


> If you google potty shots, or if someone wants to share their son's, you'll see the clear difference! There was no dangly bits between my baby's legs at all, even her cord was no where to be seen from that angle so no confusion caused either.



We found out over a month ago that we're expecting dangly bits. And a week and a half ago we saw the proof.


I'm really hesitant to post this because we're still waiting on our amnio results and I'm TERRIFIED.
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-11 15w1d Gender2 (2).jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Luvspnk31

We wont find out gender until the end of aug. :( 

I am craving JUNK!! and I hate it!!! I was hoping to at least maintain my weight this time, if not lose. ( I'm plus sz, so no worries) I know it's still early, and my last appt I had only gained a pound, but still. Hopefully I'll start craving good stuff!!


----------



## DolceBella

Great pic Janet!!


----------



## DolceBella

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hiya! On my second baby with an EDD of Jan 29th (although scan is in 4 days so subject to change) would be lovely to join :)




emeeorevan said:


> thanks so much for pointing out this thread!! I go by Emeeorevan at least until we find out if it is a girl (Emee) or a boy (evan) . #3 is due January 10, 2015, although I am hoping for a healthy december birth as #1 is a January baby and both #1 were born at 37 &38 weeks. Both VERY healthy 8lb and 9lb babies!!
> Next appointee is August 11th and time is dragggging by!!




Breeelizabeth said:


> Woohoo! Finally found this thread!!
> I'm due on the 6th of Jan!

Welcome to the Jellybeans! I'm due 1st Jan, but also hoping to go a little early. DD1 was 39.1 and DD2 was 38.1. I guess I better do my Christmas shopping early!



Dawnyybus said:


> So I'm just back from an overnight stay in hospital as I was so very dehydrated and couldn't stop being sick. They gave me lots of fluids when in. But seemed confused by my high then low bp. Then my blood sugar was really low and they couldn't get it to rise. Then my temperature was high... So I'm totally uncomfortable right now and can't settle.
> 
> They didn't scan me to see the baby or do a Doppler =[ which was abit sad...
> 
> I'm signed off work for another 2 weeks so I fear I may go out of my mind...
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee and welcome all newbies xxxxxxxx

I'm so sorry you've been feeling crummy! Hope it passes soon. :hugs:



LadyAphrodity said:


> I'm due jan 22nd!!! Glad to find a January group of girls!!

Welcome LadyAphrodity!



ttc_lolly said:


> Morning/evening ladies! :hi: had my gender scan and it's a GIRL!!!
> 
> Over the moon of course, although slightly mourning the son I'll obviously never have!! I think id have felt the same if it had been a boy and not a girl though :haha: my poor OH is in shock. 3 girls, all of those hormones and PMS in a few years time... LOL!
> 
> Here's a potty shot. Obvious girly!

Congratulations Lolly! I'll probably end up with three girls too. Our poor hubbys!


----------



## ttc_lolly

JanetPlanet said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> If you google potty shots, or if someone wants to share their son's, you'll see the clear difference! There was no dangly bits between my baby's legs at all, even her cord was no where to be seen from that angle so no confusion caused either.
> 
> 
> 
> We found out over a month ago that we're expecting dangly bits. And a week and a half ago we saw the proof.
> 
> 
> I'm really hesitant to post this because we're still waiting on our amnio results and I'm TERRIFIED.Click to expand...

Congrats on your blue bump! And yes, those are some obvious boy bits :haha: brilliant!

I have every hope that your results all come back clear & normal. Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## JanetPlanet

DolceBella said:


> Great pic Janet!!

Thanks...truth is, except for the pointy thing, I have no idea what I'm looking at. lol.


----------



## JanetPlanet

JanetPlanet said:


> We found out over a month ago that we're expecting dangly bits. And a week and a half ago we saw the proof.
> 
> I'm really hesitant to post this because we're still waiting on our amnio results and I'm TERRIFIED.




ttc_lolly said:


> Congrats on your blue bump! And yes, those are some obvious boy bits :haha: brilliant!
> 
> I have every hope that your results all come back clear & normal. Thinking of you :flower:

Thank you so much, that means a lot to me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Janet! When do you get your results?


----------



## ab75

Congratulations on 3 princesses lolly. My dh says thats what we'll have but I am thinking this one is a boy!

Good luck Janet!

Sorry you're not feeling great dawny xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

ca154853 said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ca, I think we're due same day...23rd? My ticker is wrong and it won't let me on to change it lol. I did online shopping last night in bed, got boys and girls stuff thinking well the other gender stuff with either do as gifts or future babies but then I decided not to buy it all lol. I don't mind getting given stuff but that first purchase I make (other than reusable nappies) will be like a little milestone lol I wanna do a shopping spree lol
> 
> Yes we are! Not sure how to change the ticker I just figured out how to upload a pic lol! Is this first baby? I find that window shopping on amazon and adding stuff to my registry helps ease the urges  That way I just remove it later if its wrong with out hassle of returns :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm more of a going into the shop and seeing what I want sort of person lol. Il wait until the gender scan then go on the shop. I don't no why because I still intend to buy a lot of neutral to use for future children but I think it will be even more real then. Yes this is my first what about u?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I don't find out the gender till 8th September!! 

I seem to be feeling worse with sickness as my pregnancy is progressing, none to start with but since week 10 iv been getting it on n off but this last week it's been every day, feel crap n want it to bugger off


----------



## buddyIV

itsnowmyturn said:


> I'm really struggling to sleep at the moment, can't get comfy at all and once I am asleep I then battle to stay asleep, not good when u consider the amount of lost sleep after January

I've never been a great sleeper, but I like to think it's training for the early weeks of having a newborn...we'll be well practised in the ways of functioning without sleep! 



sethsmummy said:


> I went and put down the deposit on my pram today!! Im getting the oyster Max tandem :) put down £100.. only £475 to go! I almost lost my stomach a few times though on the bus into town :sick: it was awful! And the heat... the bloody heat is rediculous.. i almost toppled over a few times today :S its been 25/26 degrees today!
> 
> oh and does anyone elses nipples hurt like hell?!?! its only one of mine but i swear anything touches it and it kills! xx

Yup...nipples hurt like hell too! It's like getting electric bolts shooting through them sometimes! I was in the shower and the jets of water hit right on them and it was sooooo sore! It's almost as bad as when I was first BF DS (I'm hoping its like boot-camp for my boobies :haha:) 

We had an Oyster for DS and it was great; hope you like yours too!



Dawnyybus said:


> So I'm just back from an overnight stay in hospital as I was so very dehydrated and couldn't stop being sick. They gave me lots of fluids when in. But seemed confused by my high then low bp. Then my blood sugar was really low and they couldn't get it to rise. Then my temperature was high... So I'm totally uncomfortable right now and can't settle.
> 
> They didn't scan me to see the baby or do a Doppler =[ which was abit sad...
> 
> I'm signed off work for another 2 weeks so I fear I may go out of my mind...
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee and welcome all newbies xxxxxxxx

:hugs: Oh sorry hun! Really hope you are feeling better asap! :hugs:



LadyAphrodity said:


> I'm due jan 22nd!!! Glad to find a January group of girls!!

Welcome and congratulations! 



ttc_lolly said:


> Morning/evening ladies! :hi: had my gender scan and it's a GIRL!!!
> 
> Over the moon of course, although slightly mourning the son I'll obviously never have!! I think id have felt the same if it had been a boy and not a girl though :haha: my poor OH is in shock. 3 girls, all of those hormones and PMS in a few years time... LOL!
> 
> Here's a potty shot. Obvious girly!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/416D58C7-AF2C-4075-8B26-66F05690BD76_zpsdnxgeymx.jpg

:happydance::happydance: Congratualtions!!! Fantastic news! 



SCgirl said:


> Congrats! I still think mine will be a boy, which means it will probably be a girl! :haha:
> 
> We'll find out a week from Friday, on the first! (I'll be 16+1 as well- so glad to see you can see things pretty well at that point!) Did they give you any kind of percentages on how sure they are?
> 
> I can't wait to start buying things... I just can't bring myself to do it yet- guess that after-loss fear! I think the gender scan will make it more real for me and dh- just how we are. (not like the sickness isn't real enough! haha)
> 
> We moved recently, and the room that will be the nursery is the only empty room in the house (all others are still piled high with boxes because I feel too sick to unpack)- only item in it is a wood rocking chair given to me years ago by a former co-worker! I've already picked the paint color I want (want the same overall colors if girl or boy- sea green walls, white furniture, and yellow/gray bedding. Add some coral if it's a girl.), and put a few unisex items on an amazon wishlist... so ready to start getting that going! (Also- we went into an outdoor store last night and they happened to have a BOB stroller- I loved it!)

Your nursery plan sounds beautiful! I'm going for different shades of gray, white and bright yellow with little touches of another colour (not sure yet). I'm the same with buying things...I look but don't purchase! It's hard to completely let go of the fear; just yesterday I was thinking how much of a relief it'll be when I'm finally holding this baby in my arms. I think when you've experienced losses you realise how fragile the balance has to be to create a healthy life, and its hard to believe the balance is just right this time. That being said, I really feel that this is our time and we've got every reason (and scans as evidence!) to know that our little babies are strong, growing and beautifully healthy xxx



JanetPlanet said:


> We found out over a month ago that we're expecting dangly bits. And a week and a half ago we saw the proof.
> 
> 
> I'm really hesitant to post this because we're still waiting on our amnio results and I'm TERRIFIED.

Lovely news about having a baby boy :happydance: And the photos are amazing! I can't imagine how worried you are; we're all here for you and are praying for good news :hugs: Do you know when you'll get the results? I hope you dont have to wait for too much longer xxx


----------



## buddyIV

Just got date through for our next scan in August to check on fluid levels. They were low for DS, so I'm really hoping they're all perfectly normal this time around. I'm already nervous about it! Hopefully though, all going well (pleeeeeaaaaseeeee), I can relax a bit more after this scan.

I really dont want to find out the gender until the birth...I hope it isn't obvious!! 

I know we've already asked, but who else is planning on keeping a yellow bump?


----------



## wifey2013

Any first time moms feel the baby move yet? I try to lay still and feel him/her all the time but I can't feel a thing. I know it's too early but I was just wondering if anyone had any luck.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thank you for all your lovely "good luck" wishes. It really means a lot to me.

We should have the results of the amnio by Monday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

15 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SMandel22

Here I am at 16w2d. (Hopefully it posts, and not sideways, lol.)

And no, this first time mom hasn't felt much yet either. Almost every time I can contribute it to gas. There have been a couple of times I felt something, but I really don't know what it was. :haha:


----------



## SMandel22

Let's try that again, lol.


Ok, I give up, hahahaha!!! I'll post it from my Ipad later when it's easier. :)


----------



## ca154853

itsnowmyturn said:


> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ca, I think we're due same day...23rd? My ticker is wrong and it won't let me on to change it lol. I did online shopping last night in bed, got boys and girls stuff thinking well the other gender stuff with either do as gifts or future babies but then I decided not to buy it all lol. I don't mind getting given stuff but that first purchase I make (other than reusable nappies) will be like a little milestone lol I wanna do a shopping spree lol
> 
> Yes we are! Not sure how to change the ticker I just figured out how to upload a pic lol! Is this first baby? I find that window shopping on amazon and adding stuff to my registry helps ease the urges  That way I just remove it later if its wrong with out hassle of returns :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of a going into the shop and seeing what I want sort of person lol. Il wait until the gender scan then go on the shop. I don't no why because I still intend to buy a lot of neutral to use for future children but I think it will be even more real then. Yes this is my first what about u?Click to expand...


This will be my third:) As it is your first baby I certainly recommend going in person and seeing whats out there. :thumbup: Once I find out gender I will be looking through stores also lol. So happy for you it is such an exciting time especially your first imo. :happydance: They say 20-24 weeks to feel movement for first timers but I was about 16 with my first. This one i 'think' i feel a flutter every couple days but nothing where I can say yes thats it lol. Hopefully we will feel our lil :baby: s soon :flower:


----------



## mrsstrezy

ttc_lolly said:


> Morning/evening ladies! :hi: had my gender scan and it's a GIRL!!!
> 
> Over the moon of course, although slightly mourning the son I'll obviously never have!! I think id have felt the same if it had been a boy and not a girl though :haha: my poor OH is in shock. 3 girls, all of those hormones and PMS in a few years time... LOL!
> 
> Here's a potty shot. Obvious girly!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/416D58C7-AF2C-4075-8B26-66F05690BD76_zpsdnxgeymx.jpg

congrats on the girl!! So exciting. I'm starting to think this will be a girl dominant thread. I believe I'm having a girl also.



waiting2c said:


> Congrats ttc_lolly!!!! Yay for genders starting to come through! Mine isn't for well over a month :(

Mine too! I'm so jealous of all the ladies getting early scans. I know I could go get it done privately, but just trying to be patient because I have to pay out of pocket for the gender/anatomy scan through my doctor's office as it is, and don't want to have to pay for two ultrasounds.



SMandel22 said:


> Here I am at 16w2d. (Hopefully it posts, and not sideways, lol.)
> 
> And no, this first time mom hasn't felt much yet either. Almost every time I can contribute it to gas. There have been a couple of times I felt something, but I really don't know what it was. :haha:

Same here! I've felt little things that could have possibly been gas, but the feelings have been so incredibly quick that before I can even analyze them, they're gone. 



So I'm starting to feel nervous about my 20wk ultrasound. I'm very excited to find out the gender, but worried they'll find something wrong:( I have three close acquaintances that have babies that were born with SEVERE problems, so I feel that chances are not good that I'll have a healthy baby. I know that kind of thinking is distorted, as there are more healthy babies born than nonhealthy, but I'm feeling kind of freaked out. Can't wait until we can see baby on the ultrasound screen again to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I am the same about my scan. I am terrified!


----------



## 0203

I feel the same about my scan, I work in a special needs nursery and I met a well meaning mum who didn't know I am pregnant who was explaining to about how hey found out a lot of her daughters disabilities at the 20 week scan, ever since then I have been so terrified.


----------



## Dawnyybus

Congrats on all the gender scans, I'm more convinced I'm having a boy... Mines not for another 29 days... Not that I'm counting. Haha.

Every time I go into a shop I have to look for baby stuff but I look at the clothes and toys etc. not the wipes, nappies and wash stuff as I don't really know what I need and how good which brand is?? Any advice from mums already?

I'm feeling a little better today... Still have no appetite but forcing myself to drink which is so hard, I'm trying to function normally around the house but I keep getting really dizzy and tired so have to have regular breaks, but I'm hoping I'll get loads done in the next week at home, start to empty the spare room which will become the baby's nursery, we will have yellow, even though we are finding out I only want gender neutral stuff. 

I hope everyone is okiee and all upcoming scans and results are good news. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've always used Pampers (not the orange box) and thought they are great. I tend to stock up when Asda have a baby event on.


----------



## sethsmummy

I also use pampers nappies... I used to use huggies but we cant get them anymore :( I also tend to use johnsons baby stuff and the normally whichever wipes are on offer. 

tbh you dont "need" any wash stuff to start with as good old water does the job BUT if you want something then i always use a little johnsons baby bath in the bath tub from the very first bath. I talc then once dried but thats it. When they are a bit older i like the night time bath stuff which smells of lavender :D

sorry to hear some of you are terrified of your 20 week scans :hugs: I have to admit i get very very nervous coming upto any scan (3 weeks 3 days to go). im normally fine till the day before then i start to panic a little and actually cross my fingers when the scan first starts. 

Is anyone struggling to cope with this heat? its just too much right now x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

ca154853 said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ca, I think we're due same day...23rd? My ticker is wrong and it won't let me on to change it lol. I did online shopping last night in bed, got boys and girls stuff thinking well the other gender stuff with either do as gifts or future babies but then I decided not to buy it all lol. I don't mind getting given stuff but that first purchase I make (other than reusable nappies) will be like a little milestone lol I wanna do a shopping spree lol
> 
> Yes we are! Not sure how to change the ticker I just figured out how to upload a pic lol! Is this first baby? I find that window shopping on amazon and adding stuff to my registry helps ease the urges  That way I just remove it later if its wrong with out hassle of returns :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of a going into the shop and seeing what I want sort of person lol. Il wait until the gender scan then go on the shop. I don't no why because I still intend to buy a lot of neutral to use for future children but I think it will be even more real then. Yes this is my first what about u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will be my third:) As it is your first baby I certainly recommend going in person and seeing whats out there. :thumbup: Once I find out gender I will be looking through stores also lol. So happy for you it is such an exciting time especially your first imo. :happydance: They say 20-24 weeks to feel movement for first timers but I was about 16 with my first. This one i 'think' i feel a flutter every couple days but nothing where I can say yes thats it lol. Hopefully we will feel our lil :baby: s soon :flower:Click to expand...

I brought something today but was rushing so picked up wrong size n got tiny baby by accident so need to go and swap it for a bigger size. My oh response was it's started lol. It's a 6 piece set (hat, mitts, boots, bib, grow and sleep suit) for only £7 so I thought why not.


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ca, I think we're due same day...23rd? My ticker is wrong and it won't let me on to change it lol. I did online shopping last night in bed, got boys and girls stuff thinking well the other gender stuff with either do as gifts or future babies but then I decided not to buy it all lol. I don't mind getting given stuff but that first purchase I make (other than reusable nappies) will be like a little milestone lol I wanna do a shopping spree lol
> 
> Yes we are! Not sure how to change the ticker I just figured out how to upload a pic lol! Is this first baby? I find that window shopping on amazon and adding stuff to my registry helps ease the urges  That way I just remove it later if its wrong with out hassle of returns :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of a going into the shop and seeing what I want sort of person lol. Il wait until the gender scan then go on the shop. I don't no why because I still intend to buy a lot of neutral to use for future children but I think it will be even more real then. Yes this is my first what about u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will be my third:) As it is your first baby I certainly recommend going in person and seeing whats out there. :thumbup: Once I find out gender I will be looking through stores also lol. So happy for you it is such an exciting time especially your first imo. :happydance: They say 20-24 weeks to feel movement for first timers but I was about 16 with my first. This one i 'think' i feel a flutter every couple days but nothing where I can say yes thats it lol. Hopefully we will feel our lil :baby: s soon :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I brought something today but was rushing so picked up wrong size n got tiny baby by accident so need to go and swap it for a bigger size. My oh response was it's started lol. It's a 6 piece set (hat, mitts, boots, bib, grow and sleep suit) for only £7 so I thought why not.Click to expand...

you never know hun you might need those ;) I always get tiny baby just incase so im always prepared! Ds1 i got newborn and 0-3 and he came out tiny... we had absolutely nothing for him! so now i always buy some micro nappies and tiny baby clothes just incase they are needed and if not i sell them on xx


----------



## Izzie74

20 week scan also has terrible memories for me. I feel blessed that this time they will see me at 14 weeks and 16 weeks for extra early scans ... But now I'm worried for the 14 week scan next Thursday!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

sethsmummy said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ca, I think we're due same day...23rd? My ticker is wrong and it won't let me on to change it lol. I did online shopping last night in bed, got boys and girls stuff thinking well the other gender stuff with either do as gifts or future babies but then I decided not to buy it all lol. I don't mind getting given stuff but that first purchase I make (other than reusable nappies) will be like a little milestone lol I wanna do a shopping spree lol
> 
> Yes we are! Not sure how to change the ticker I just figured out how to upload a pic lol! Is this first baby? I find that window shopping on amazon and adding stuff to my registry helps ease the urges  That way I just remove it later if its wrong with out hassle of returns :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of a going into the shop and seeing what I want sort of person lol. Il wait until the gender scan then go on the shop. I don't no why because I still intend to buy a lot of neutral to use for future children but I think it will be even more real then. Yes this is my first what about u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will be my third:) As it is your first baby I certainly recommend going in person and seeing whats out there. :thumbup: Once I find out gender I will be looking through stores also lol. So happy for you it is such an exciting time especially your first imo. :happydance: They say 20-24 weeks to feel movement for first timers but I was about 16 with my first. This one i 'think' i feel a flutter every couple days but nothing where I can say yes thats it lol. Hopefully we will feel our lil :baby: s soon :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I brought something today but was rushing so picked up wrong size n got tiny baby by accident so need to go and swap it for a bigger size. My oh response was it's started lol. It's a 6 piece set (hat, mitts, boots, bib, grow and sleep suit) for only £7 so I thought why not.Click to expand...
> 
> you never know hun you might need those ;) I always get tiny baby just incase so im always prepared! Ds1 i got newborn and 0-3 and he came out tiny... we had absolutely nothing for him! so now i always buy some micro nappies and tiny baby clothes just incase they are needed and if not i sell them on xxClick to expand...

Not a bad idea to be honest, I dont think I'm going to have a small baby though, the scan showed it already has quite long legs so I'm expecting it to be long and with the amount I'm eating I'm expecting it to be at least an 8lb baby or more lol and the tiny baby only go to 5 1/2lb lol.
I guess the hat, bib, boots and mitts will still fit and it will just be the grow and sleepsuit that wont get used, which will be a shame but like you said better to have something just in case.


----------



## ca154853

itsnowmyturn said:


> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ca, I think we're due same day...23rd? My ticker is wrong and it won't let me on to change it lol. I did online shopping last night in bed, got boys and girls stuff thinking well the other gender stuff with either do as gifts or future babies but then I decided not to buy it all lol. I don't mind getting given stuff but that first purchase I make (other than reusable nappies) will be like a little milestone lol I wanna do a shopping spree lol
> 
> Yes we are! Not sure how to change the ticker I just figured out how to upload a pic lol! Is this first baby? I find that window shopping on amazon and adding stuff to my registry helps ease the urges  That way I just remove it later if its wrong with out hassle of returns :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of a going into the shop and seeing what I want sort of person lol. Il wait until the gender scan then go on the shop. I don't no why because I still intend to buy a lot of neutral to use for future children but I think it will be even more real then. Yes this is my first what about u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will be my third:) As it is your first baby I certainly recommend going in person and seeing whats out there. :thumbup: Once I find out gender I will be looking through stores also lol. So happy for you it is such an exciting time especially your first imo. :happydance: They say 20-24 weeks to feel movement for first timers but I was about 16 with my first. This one i 'think' i feel a flutter every couple days but nothing where I can say yes thats it lol. Hopefully we will feel our lil :baby: s soon :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I brought something today but was rushing so picked up wrong size n got tiny baby by accident so need to go and swap it for a bigger size. My oh response was it's started lol. It's a 6 piece set (hat, mitts, boots, bib, grow and sleep suit) for only £7 so I thought why not.Click to expand...

That sounds super cute! You should post a pic! :) I am a newborn photographer and I can tell you most of my babies don't fit into the 0-3 for a bit (week or 2) Babies 8lbs or up usually fit well but I had a 10lb 8oz that poor mommy couldn't fit him into anything she brought. :shrug: So I agree it might be worth bringing just in case :winkwink:


----------



## cheezytrish

The body pillow works! Two nights of decent sleep...ahhh.

I found one at Costco for $15 (the preg-store was selling them for $70) - so if you are near a Costco, it might be worth taking a look.

Funny though, in the morning, it always looks like someone is still sleeping in our bed bc the pillow is so big :)


----------



## SCgirl

news story i saw the other morning, but found interesting- figure some of y'all might too :)

https://www.today.com/parents/fetuses-can-learn-nursery-rhymes-moms-voice-study-finds-1D79962083


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Unfortunately the file is too big to upload a pic of it so il try taking a pic of it again tomorrow as I'm in bed now, having that is making me go all gooey....is it January yet?? 

I was planning on getting a couple of newborn outfits and some 0-3 months but wasn't planning on getting tiny baby ones, but I will keep this one in case it is a small baby and at least il have something to bring the nipper home in and then send oh out to pick other stuff up. 
I'm really trying to battle the urge to look at private scans lol, my scan is only just over a month away and I'm sure the time will go really quick but I want to no, I'm so impatient, I want to feel the baby, see the baby, hold the baby, smell the baby lol and I want it all now!


----------



## 0203

I'm exactly the same, I baby sat my friends 4 month old baby yesterday and it was so lovely I am even more excited for my little one to arrive!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think it's just having the outfit, sounds daft but made me feel closer to my baby and feel more love for it, up.until now it's just been the baby iv got growing in me and didn't relate too much because iv only seen it once and even the pic seems surreal and I haven't felt it or anything but I was starting to feel very much like I want it to be January now and just have my baby....my oh was right the spending has started, I now want to go shopping properly lol


----------



## Dawnyybus

I got a outfit like that from morrisons, I started looking at Moses baskets and travel cots on eBay today so possibly nuking them over the next week or so... I want everything now.... Make time go faster please. Xxxxxx


----------



## emeeorevan

itsnowmyturn said:


> Broached the baby shopping subject, he's subtly changed the subject lol, he keeps telling me there's loads of time lol

am I the only one who's not quite into the baby shopping yet? I just can't get excited about all the cute clothes, blankets, or anything! I am happy about #3 but I just can't get into it yet! Mom and sis keep pointing out baby outfits but I don't think any are cute. :(


----------



## DolceBella

Maybe you'll feel better when you know the sex. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm to scared to shop. I think we will start after our gender scan or 20 weeks scan.


----------



## sethsmummy

Izzie74 said:


> 20 week scan also has terrible memories for me. I feel blessed that this time they will see me at 14 weeks and 16 weeks for extra early scans ... But now I'm worried for the 14 week scan next Thursday!

:hugs: good luck for your scan hun. 



itsnowmyturn said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ca, I think we're due same day...23rd? My ticker is wrong and it won't let me on to change it lol. I did online shopping last night in bed, got boys and girls stuff thinking well the other gender stuff with either do as gifts or future babies but then I decided not to buy it all lol. I don't mind getting given stuff but that first purchase I make (other than reusable nappies) will be like a little milestone lol I wanna do a shopping spree lol
> 
> Yes we are! Not sure how to change the ticker I just figured out how to upload a pic lol! Is this first baby? I find that window shopping on amazon and adding stuff to my registry helps ease the urges  That way I just remove it later if its wrong with out hassle of returns :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of a going into the shop and seeing what I want sort of person lol. Il wait until the gender scan then go on the shop. I don't no why because I still intend to buy a lot of neutral to use for future children but I think it will be even more real then. Yes this is my first what about u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will be my third:) As it is your first baby I certainly recommend going in person and seeing whats out there. :thumbup: Once I find out gender I will be looking through stores also lol. So happy for you it is such an exciting time especially your first imo. :happydance: They say 20-24 weeks to feel movement for first timers but I was about 16 with my first. This one i 'think' i feel a flutter every couple days but nothing where I can say yes thats it lol. Hopefully we will feel our lil :baby: s soon :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I brought something today but was rushing so picked up wrong size n got tiny baby by accident so need to go and swap it for a bigger size. My oh response was it's started lol. It's a 6 piece set (hat, mitts, boots, bib, grow and sleep suit) for only £7 so I thought why not.Click to expand...
> 
> you never know hun you might need those ;) I always get tiny baby just incase so im always prepared! Ds1 i got newborn and 0-3 and he came out tiny... we had absolutely nothing for him! so now i always buy some micro nappies and tiny baby clothes just incase they are needed and if not i sell them on xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not a bad idea to be honest, I dont think I'm going to have a small baby though, the scan showed it already has quite long legs so I'm expecting it to be long and with the amount I'm eating I'm expecting it to be at least an 8lb baby or more lol and the tiny baby only go to 5 1/2lb lol.
> I guess the hat, bib, boots and mitts will still fit and it will just be the grow and sleepsuit that wont get used, which will be a shame but like you said better to have something just in case.Click to expand...

:winkwink: I was told Ds1 was to be a minimum of 8/9lb. A scan at 39 weeks told them he was "7lb 4oz" so consultant said "oh yes hes a big boy allright, at least 8lb by birth" ... haha so to say we were shocked was an understatement when this tiny little 5lb 14oz baby comes out who fit from my palm to my elbow :cloud9: 

BB - i hope you feel safe enough to start shopping after you scans hun :hugs: I really feel for all you ladies who have had losses :hugs: It must be so so hard :hugs: xxx


----------



## ca154853

sethsmummy said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> 20 week scan also has terrible memories for me. I feel blessed that this time they will see me at 14 weeks and 16 weeks for extra early scans ... But now I'm worried for the 14 week scan next Thursday!
> 
> :hugs: good luck for your scan hun.
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ca, I think we're due same day...23rd? My ticker is wrong and it won't let me on to change it lol. I did online shopping last night in bed, got boys and girls stuff thinking well the other gender stuff with either do as gifts or future babies but then I decided not to buy it all lol. I don't mind getting given stuff but that first purchase I make (other than reusable nappies) will be like a little milestone lol I wanna do a shopping spree lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yes we are! Not sure how to change the ticker I just figured out how to upload a pic lol! Is this first baby? I find that window shopping on amazon and adding stuff to my registry helps ease the urges  That way I just remove it later if its wrong with out hassle of returns :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more of a going into the shop and seeing what I want sort of person lol. Il wait until the gender scan then go on the shop. I don't no why because I still intend to buy a lot of neutral to use for future children but I think it will be even more real then. Yes this is my first what about u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will be my third:) As it is your first baby I certainly recommend going in person and seeing whats out there. :thumbup: Once I find out gender I will be looking through stores also lol. So happy for you it is such an exciting time especially your first imo. :happydance: They say 20-24 weeks to feel movement for first timers but I was about 16 with my first. This one i 'think' i feel a flutter every couple days but nothing where I can say yes thats it lol. Hopefully we will feel our lil :baby: s soon :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I brought something today but was rushing so picked up wrong size n got tiny baby by accident so need to go and swap it for a bigger size. My oh response was it's started lol. It's a 6 piece set (hat, mitts, boots, bib, grow and sleep suit) for only £7 so I thought why not.Click to expand...
> 
> you never know hun you might need those ;) I always get tiny baby just incase so im always prepared! Ds1 i got newborn and 0-3 and he came out tiny... we had absolutely nothing for him! so now i always buy some micro nappies and tiny baby clothes just incase they are needed and if not i sell them on xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not a bad idea to be honest, I dont think I'm going to have a small baby though, the scan showed it already has quite long legs so I'm expecting it to be long and with the amount I'm eating I'm expecting it to be at least an 8lb baby or more lol and the tiny baby only go to 5 1/2lb lol.
> I guess the hat, bib, boots and mitts will still fit and it will just be the grow and sleepsuit that wont get used, which will be a shame but like you said better to have something just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> :winkwink: I was told Ds1 was to be a minimum of 8/9lb. A scan at 39 weeks told them he was "7lb 4oz" so consultant said "oh yes hes a big boy allright, at least 8lb by birth" ... haha so to say we were shocked was an understatement when this tiny little 5lb 14oz baby comes out who fit from my palm to my elbow :cloud9:
> 
> BB - i hope you feel safe enough to start shopping after you scans hun :hugs: I really feel for all you ladies who have had losses :hugs: It must be so so hard :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

lol gotta love how off weight can be on those scans! I was reading the other day that it can be off by as much as 2 lbs either way :shrug: I have found the most accurate gauge is to average you and SO's birth weights. Usually will be around that but not always. :thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I use asda little angel nappies and have found them to be really great :thumbup: I always think the chemicals in pampers really make wee smell bad! I've started buying aldi's own brand on occasion too and they are just as good :thumbup:

I've got the Moses basket, bf'ing pillow and bras (but will get measured for new ones incase my boobs have changed size since DD2), bouncer and a few clothes already :haha: I like to slowly start collecting stuff, and then go through it all every month to see what else I need to get! 

I think being nervous for upcoming scans is totally normal :hugs: I say to OH before each scan "I really hope they find the heartbeat/I hope baby's growing normally... etc etc" and he calls me crazy every time!

I had my 16w MW appt today and all was well :) she found baby's heartbeat straight away too <3 I feel like I have so many appts coming up. Consultant on the 14th Aug, then my 20w scan on the 19th, then back to the mw in September. I'm not complaining, but it's sure going to make the time fly by and I want it to slow down now!


----------



## Pix

Awwww. I was told DD would be small. Perhaps 6lbs. She was 8lbs 8oz. Lol. An DS was 8.1 

Ya never know!!! 

Hope all is well with everyone and time is flying for you!! I currently feel like a cow. Weight gain started and I've caught up for not gaining in the 1st trimester. :-/ 

I wish I could find motivation. But the past few days I've been so exhausted. Blood supply jumps up this week so i keep blamin it on that. Must remember to take all of my vitamins!! Perhaps force myself to exercise more. It'll be easier once the kidlets are back in school!!


----------



## cheezytrish

I was going to wait on baby stuff as well, but it's garage sale season and I really want to take advantage of it before winter sets in (bit too cold here for winter garage sales :)

So far I've spent $20 and I have a mountain of baby stuff (my sister popped by with a car load as well...craziness....she has two girls, so if I have a boy that stuff may not be all that useful :D)


----------



## ca154853

Pix said:


> Awwww. I was told DD would be small. Perhaps 6lbs. She was 8lbs 8oz. Lol. An DS was 8.1
> 
> Ya never know!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and time is flying for you!! I currently feel like a cow. Weight gain started and I've caught up for not gaining in the 1st trimester. :-/
> 
> I wish I could find motivation. But the past few days I've been so exhausted. Blood supply jumps up this week so i keep blamin it on that. Must remember to take all of my vitamins!! Perhaps force myself to exercise more. It'll be easier once the kidlets are back in school!!

I hear you! I can't wait till school starts. Every time I want to go walking I get back sass about how boring it is lol I will miss my boys but they need to be with friends especially as we live in a condo so no where really for them to play unless we go to the park which they are bored of now lol. Don't be hard on yourself about the weight it just means your baby is getting lots of good stuff from you :) :hugs:


----------



## ca154853

cheezytrish said:


> I was going to wait on baby stuff as well, but it's garage sale season and I really want to take advantage of it before winter sets in (bit too cold here for winter garage sales :)
> 
> So far I've spent $20 and I have a mountain of baby stuff (my sister popped by with a car load as well...craziness....she has two girls, so if I have a boy that stuff may not be all that useful :D)

Garage sales can be a blast esp if you go with someone and have fun! Do you have any feelings on what you think you might be having? I can't decide myself lol :shrug:


----------



## MummyLaura93

haven't really posted in here yet but I'm super nervous for my scan tomorrow, worried something's up :(


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies!

Long time no speak, just been catching up a little! Does anyone think time is going fast or is it me? 

Wow congrats on the gender scans! I had my 13 week scan on Monday, ob said happy baby, but when I asked for a gender scan next scan, he said it might be too early...ummm i'll be nearly 19 weeks...strange! lol

Well I'm feeling my uterus when lying down all of a sudden. No movement yet tho. I do seem to be showing ALOT quicker than with DS1, I'm amazed!! It's really high too DS1 was low all the way through the pregnancy. Wonder if it means girly??! Also have sore big bbs lol and hunger is stupid, but so far so good only 2kg weight gain....phew!!

Loving all the scan pics! Mine is not very clear :(


----------



## izzlesnizzle

Hi Ive been lurking again for a while. Posted ages ago but haven't for quite a while. Had my 16 wk MW apt today. Heard HB strongly. DD was in awe of it and was very excited. She loved the MWs stethoscope as she has a doctors bag at home so she recognised it and was loving it that she had one at home just like that! Ive got so many appts between now and January. 20 wk scan is the next. Not seeing MW again until 24 wks. Only because of my complications with DD. Was surprised that if I was all straight forward that it would be 12 wks before I saw a MW again at 28 wks. 

I was wondering if you have all started feeling anything yet? Ive had a few little kicks here and there but so gentle. Nothing like the kicks I get on the outside from DD. Being O neg im freaking out at how many anti Ds im going to need this time!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Dawny mine is from morrisons has the sleepsuit got teddy bears on? It's so cute

I'm feeling more and more tired, as a stomach sleeper I'm starting to find it difficult to get comfortable at night. Getting to sleep is one battle, staying asleep is the other.
It's only 830 here and I'm going to be off to bed soon.


----------



## Dawnyybus

itsnowmyturn said:


> Dawny mine is from morrisons has the sleepsuit got teddy bears on? It's so cute
> 
> I'm feeling more and more tired, as a stomach sleeper I'm starting to find it difficult to get comfortable at night. Getting to sleep is one battle, staying asleep is the other.
> It's only 830 here and I'm going to be off to bed soon.

Same, we will have lil matching babies =] 

I'm thinking of going to bed now too.... Everything just tires me out... 

Xxxxx


----------



## sunshine85

Hey everyone! Been kinda MIA but all is well, hope you girls are too!

Today makes 16 weeks! Yay what a milestone! We actually are having a gender scan on Monday.


----------



## buddyIV

emeeorevan said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Broached the baby shopping subject, he's subtly changed the subject lol, he keeps telling me there's loads of time lol
> 
> am I the only one who's not quite into the baby shopping yet? I just can't get excited about all the cute clothes, blankets, or anything! I am happy about #3 but I just can't get into it yet! Mom and sis keep pointing out baby outfits but I don't think any are cute. :(Click to expand...

We haven't bought anything yet either. I'll probably be running around like a crazy person with one week to go trying to buy everything! 



Pix said:


> Awwww. I was told DD would be small. Perhaps 6lbs. She was 8lbs 8oz. Lol. An DS was 8.1
> 
> Ya never know!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and time is flying for you!! I currently feel like a cow. Weight gain started and I've caught up for not gaining in the 1st trimester. :-/
> 
> I wish I could find motivation. But the past few days I've been so exhausted. Blood supply jumps up this week so i keep blamin it on that. Must remember to take all of my vitamins!! Perhaps force myself to exercise more. It'll be easier once the kidlets are back in school!!

That's interesting about the blood supply (I knew it went up, but thought it went up steadily rather than in bursts. Our bodies are amazing!). Exercise always helps, but it's so hard to get motivated, especially when trying to stop boredom from creeping in over the summer hols! Thankfully the weather has been so good we've been able to hang out in the garden for big chunks of the day. 



MummyLaura93 said:


> haven't really posted in here yet but I'm super nervous for my scan tomorrow, worried something's up :(

Good luck for tomorrow! x



sunshine85 said:


> Hey everyone! Been kinda MIA but all is well, hope you girls are too!
> 
> Today makes 16 weeks! Yay what a milestone! We actually are having a gender scan on Monday.

Exciting! Hope all goes well x

As for me: thankfully the nausea seems to be easing off now, and my bump is starting to pop out a little more :happydance: We're just about to move house so things are in total chaos, and everywhere I look all I can see are things that need packed up. I'm a neat freak so this situation is a horror-show for me! Can't wait till we're in the new house and I can start nesting! 

Has anyone moved with a LO before? I'm going to try and involve DS as much as possible, especially with setting up his room, but if anyone has any tips for making the move go smoothly, I would really appreciate them!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Congrats to all making a milestone!!! 

Decided to switch Drs , so I made an appt with a midwife for next wed. Found out she will do an u/s first, so we , might be finding out what were having much sooner than I thought!! Yay!!


----------



## SCgirl

anyone else feel like they're leaking fluids all the time? this has been going on the last few days now... clear/watery/slightly silky in texture, leaves wet spots but can't see when dries (lovely, i know)... pretty annoying and I'm constantly checking for blood (none). even had a dream last night where it turned to blood and I was losing it!


----------



## Luvspnk31

SCgirl said:


> anyone else feel like they're leaking fluids all the time? this has been going on the last few days now... clear/watery/slightly silky in texture, leaves wet spots but can't see when dries (lovely, i know)... pretty annoying and I'm constantly checking for blood (none). even had a dream last night where it turned to blood and I was losing it!

Yes!! I especially noticed it the last 2 days. Driving me crazy, I keep checking. It is normal, though and I know that. 

Been having more crazy dreams again!! Last night, I was mad at my husband because he bought a groupon that gave him 200 tickets to a an amusement part, and he had to go door to door selling them. Lol, I never know what I'm gonna dream next!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Buddy we moved when our LO was about 1 year old. It didn't really effect him at all. Good Luck!


----------



## ab75

Good luck today mummylaura xx


----------



## wildchic

SCgirl said:


> anyone else feel like they're leaking fluids all the time? this has been going on the last few days now... clear/watery/slightly silky in texture, leaves wet spots but can't see when dries (lovely, i know)... pretty annoying and I'm constantly checking for blood (none). even had a dream last night where it turned to blood and I was losing it!

This is happening to me too!! I hate it, but its normal and its essential in protecting your birth canal from infection. I thinks its called leucorrhea. I also always check to see if its blood(paranoid!). So, you should try to ease that stress off a bit!


----------



## ab75

Buddy, we moved last sept and the girls were fine xx


----------



## 0203

I've just had my 16week appointment and heard the heartbeat it was 160bpm...I've read that that can sometimes be an indication of the gender but not sure if that is just am old wives tale.

UK mummies how often do sales come up at mothercare? I've fallen in love with a pram that is in the sale but don't want to buy anything too early


----------



## sethsmummy

MummyLaura93 said:


> haven't really posted in here yet but I'm super nervous for my scan tomorrow, worried something's up :(

Good luck for your scan huni.. I hop everything goes well :hugs: 



lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Long time no speak, just been catching up a little! Does anyone think time is going fast or is it me?
> 
> Wow congrats on the gender scans! I had my 13 week scan on Monday, ob said happy baby, but when I asked for a gender scan next scan, he said it might be too early...ummm i'll be nearly 19 weeks...strange! lol
> 
> Well I'm feeling my uterus when lying down all of a sudden. No movement yet tho. I do seem to be showing ALOT quicker than with DS1, I'm amazed!! It's really high too DS1 was low all the way through the pregnancy. Wonder if it means girly??! Also have sore big bbs lol and hunger is stupid, but so far so good only 2kg weight gain....phew!!
> 
> Loving all the scan pics! Mine is not very clear :(

hey hun! I feel like time is flying past! although feels like iv been pregnant forever already lol. oh wow thats strange.. unless they were planning on seeing you sooner than that? well done on only a 2kg gain so far :thumbup: thats fab. 



izzlesnizzle said:


> Hi Ive been lurking again for a while. Posted ages ago but haven't for quite a while. Had my 16 wk MW apt today. Heard HB strongly. DD was in awe of it and was very excited. She loved the MWs stethoscope as she has a doctors bag at home so she recognised it and was loving it that she had one at home just like that! Ive got so many appts between now and January. 20 wk scan is the next. Not seeing MW again until 24 wks. Only because of my complications with DD. Was surprised that if I was all straight forward that it would be 12 wks before I saw a MW again at 28 wks.
> 
> I was wondering if you have all started feeling anything yet? Ive had a few little kicks here and there but so gentle. Nothing like the kicks I get on the outside from DD. Being O neg im freaking out at how many anti Ds im going to need this time!

I have been feeling little movements for a few weeks now. I dont think well get the constant really strong ones till later on. I've half a tonne of appointments coming up. 



ttc_lolly said:


> I use asda little angel nappies and have found them to be really great :thumbup: I always think the chemicals in pampers really make wee smell bad! I've started buying aldi's own brand on occasion too and they are just as good :thumbup:
> 
> I've got the Moses basket, bf'ing pillow and bras (but will get measured for new ones incase my boobs have changed size since DD2), bouncer and a few clothes already :haha: I like to slowly start collecting stuff, and then go through it all every month to see what else I need to get!
> 
> I think being nervous for upcoming scans is totally normal :hugs: I say to OH before each scan "I really hope they find the heartbeat/I hope baby's growing normally... etc etc" and he calls me crazy every time!
> 
> I had my 16w MW appt today and all was well :) she found baby's heartbeat straight away too <3 I feel like I have so many appts coming up. Consultant on the 14th Aug, then my 20w scan on the 19th, then back to the mw in September. I'm not complaining, but it's sure going to make the time fly by and I want it to slow down now!

glad your appointment went well hun :D and im with you on having loads to fill up time. I have midwife next week, then 2 weeks after my gender scan, then aneasthetist just after that, then midwife at 21 weeks then anomoly scan a few days later. lol it goes on like that for the rest of my pregnancy. lots and lots of appointments 



sunshine85 said:


> Hey everyone! Been kinda MIA but all is well, hope you girls are too!
> 
> Today makes 16 weeks! Yay what a milestone! We actually are having a gender scan on Monday.

Congratulations on reaching 16 weeks hun! :hugs: Are you feeling better now you've reached this point? oooo i hope baby shows all for you on Monday



buddyIV said:


> emeeorevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Broached the baby shopping subject, he's subtly changed the subject lol, he keeps telling me there's loads of time lol
> 
> am I the only one who's not quite into the baby shopping yet? I just can't get excited about all the cute clothes, blankets, or anything! I am happy about #3 but I just can't get into it yet! Mom and sis keep pointing out baby outfits but I don't think any are cute. :(Click to expand...
> 
> We haven't bought anything yet either. I'll probably be running around like a crazy person with one week to go trying to buy everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> Awwww. I was told DD would be small. Perhaps 6lbs. She was 8lbs 8oz. Lol. An DS was 8.1
> 
> Ya never know!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and time is flying for you!! I currently feel like a cow. Weight gain started and I've caught up for not gaining in the 1st trimester. :-/
> 
> I wish I could find motivation. But the past few days I've been so exhausted. Blood supply jumps up this week so i keep blamin it on that. Must remember to take all of my vitamins!! Perhaps force myself to exercise more. It'll be easier once the kidlets are back in school!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting about the blood supply (I knew it went up, but thought it went up steadily rather than in bursts. Our bodies are amazing!). Exercise always helps, but it's so hard to get motivated, especially when trying to stop boredom from creeping in over the summer hols! Thankfully the weather has been so good we've been able to hang out in the garden for big chunks of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> haven't really posted in here yet but I'm super nervous for my scan tomorrow, worried something's up :(Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow! x
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Been kinda MIA but all is well, hope you girls are too!
> 
> Today makes 16 weeks! Yay what a milestone! We actually are having a gender scan on Monday.Click to expand...
> 
> Exciting! Hope all goes well x
> 
> As for me: thankfully the nausea seems to be easing off now, and my bump is starting to pop out a little more :happydance: We're just about to move house so things are in total chaos, and everywhere I look all I can see are things that need packed up. I'm a neat freak so this situation is a horror-show for me! Can't wait till we're in the new house and I can start nesting!
> 
> Has anyone moved with a LO before? I'm going to try and involve DS as much as possible, especially with setting up his room, but if anyone has any tips for making the move go smoothly, I would really appreciate them!Click to expand...

glad your nausea is easing off hun! I've moved twice with lil one now.. once when he was a month old then when he was 1... to be honest i think the best advice is to be as prepared as you can for the actual day and have everything sorted so thats its just essentials left to pack on the day. leave out some toys that are easy to just chuck in the car at the end so theyve something to do.. and have a last look around BEFORE putting them in the car incase youve forgotten anything :haha: we did that.. put ds1 in the car and then realised we'de missed some stuff so had to get back out the car and get him back out the car :dohh: 




Luvspnk31 said:


> Congrats to all making a milestone!!!
> 
> Decided to switch Drs , so I made an appt with a midwife for next wed. Found out she will do an u/s first, so we , might be finding out what were having much sooner than I thought!! Yay!!

ooo good luck hun i hope the doctor is better than the last one! 



SCgirl said:


> anyone else feel like they're leaking fluids all the time? this has been going on the last few days now... clear/watery/slightly silky in texture, leaves wet spots but can't see when dries (lovely, i know)... pretty annoying and I'm constantly checking for blood (none). even had a dream last night where it turned to blood and I was losing it!

yes! agree with others though that its totally normal to help prevent infection xx


AFM - i am sweating like i don't know what! Its TOO HOT! I cant cope with this heat much longer... i need to dig out our fan today. 27 degrees is just too much. I would take the boys to the park but id be too scared of teh toys being too hot and burning them. 

i didnt waje up with morning sickness today but its sure started now. I wish it would go away.. although its probably to do with how hot it is! must drink tonnes and tonnes of water!


----------



## sunshine85

sethsmummy said:


> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> haven't really posted in here yet but I'm super nervous for my scan tomorrow, worried something's up :(
> 
> Good luck for your scan huni.. I hop everything goes well :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Long time no speak, just been catching up a little! Does anyone think time is going fast or is it me?
> 
> Wow congrats on the gender scans! I had my 13 week scan on Monday, ob said happy baby, but when I asked for a gender scan next scan, he said it might be too early...ummm i'll be nearly 19 weeks...strange! lol
> 
> Well I'm feeling my uterus when lying down all of a sudden. No movement yet tho. I do seem to be showing ALOT quicker than with DS1, I'm amazed!! It's really high too DS1 was low all the way through the pregnancy. Wonder if it means girly??! Also have sore big bbs lol and hunger is stupid, but so far so good only 2kg weight gain....phew!!
> 
> Loving all the scan pics! Mine is not very clear :(Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun! I feel like time is flying past! although feels like iv been pregnant forever already lol. oh wow thats strange.. unless they were planning on seeing you sooner than that? well done on only a 2kg gain so far :thumbup: thats fab.
> 
> 
> 
> izzlesnizzle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ive been lurking again for a while. Posted ages ago but haven't for quite a while. Had my 16 wk MW apt today. Heard HB strongly. DD was in awe of it and was very excited. She loved the MWs stethoscope as she has a doctors bag at home so she recognised it and was loving it that she had one at home just like that! Ive got so many appts between now and January. 20 wk scan is the next. Not seeing MW again until 24 wks. Only because of my complications with DD. Was surprised that if I was all straight forward that it would be 12 wks before I saw a MW again at 28 wks.
> 
> I was wondering if you have all started feeling anything yet? Ive had a few little kicks here and there but so gentle. Nothing like the kicks I get on the outside from DD. Being O neg im freaking out at how many anti Ds im going to need this time!Click to expand...
> 
> I have been feeling little movements for a few weeks now. I dont think well get the constant really strong ones till later on. I've half a tonne of appointments coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> I use asda little angel nappies and have found them to be really great :thumbup: I always think the chemicals in pampers really make wee smell bad! I've started buying aldi's own brand on occasion too and they are just as good :thumbup:
> 
> I've got the Moses basket, bf'ing pillow and bras (but will get measured for new ones incase my boobs have changed size since DD2), bouncer and a few clothes already :haha: I like to slowly start collecting stuff, and then go through it all every month to see what else I need to get!
> 
> I think being nervous for upcoming scans is totally normal :hugs: I say to OH before each scan "I really hope they find the heartbeat/I hope baby's growing normally... etc etc" and he calls me crazy every time!
> 
> I had my 16w MW appt today and all was well :) she found baby's heartbeat straight away too <3 I feel like I have so many appts coming up. Consultant on the 14th Aug, then my 20w scan on the 19th, then back to the mw in September. I'm not complaining, but it's sure going to make the time fly by and I want it to slow down now!Click to expand...
> 
> glad your appointment went well hun :D and im with you on having loads to fill up time. I have midwife next week, then 2 weeks after my gender scan, then aneasthetist just after that, then midwife at 21 weeks then anomoly scan a few days later. lol it goes on like that for the rest of my pregnancy. lots and lots of appointments
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Been kinda MIA but all is well, hope you girls are too!
> 
> Today makes 16 weeks! Yay what a milestone! We actually are having a gender scan on Monday.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on reaching 16 weeks hun! :hugs: Are you feeling better now you've reached this point? oooo i hope baby shows all for you on Monday
> 
> Yes I feel good so far and ty hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emeeorevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Broached the baby shopping subject, he's subtly changed the subject lol, he keeps telling me there's loads of time lolClick to expand...
> 
> am I the only one who's not quite into the baby shopping yet? I just can't get excited about all the cute clothes, blankets, or anything! I am happy about #3 but I just can't get into it yet! Mom and sis keep pointing out baby outfits but I don't think any are cute. :(Click to expand...
> 
> We haven't bought anything yet either. I'll probably be running around like a crazy person with one week to go trying to buy everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> Awwww. I was told DD would be small. Perhaps 6lbs. She was 8lbs 8oz. Lol. An DS was 8.1
> 
> Ya never know!!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and time is flying for you!! I currently feel like a cow. Weight gain started and I've caught up for not gaining in the 1st trimester. :-/
> 
> I wish I could find motivation. But the past few days I've been so exhausted. Blood supply jumps up this week so i keep blamin it on that. Must remember to take all of my vitamins!! Perhaps force myself to exercise more. It'll be easier once the kidlets are back in school!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting about the blood supply (I knew it went up, but thought it went up steadily rather than in bursts. Our bodies are amazing!). Exercise always helps, but it's so hard to get motivated, especially when trying to stop boredom from creeping in over the summer hols! Thankfully the weather has been so good we've been able to hang out in the garden for big chunks of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> haven't really posted in here yet but I'm super nervous for my scan tomorrow, worried something's up :(Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow! x
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Been kinda MIA but all is well, hope you girls are too!
> 
> Today makes 16 weeks! Yay what a milestone! We actually are having a gender scan on Monday.Click to expand...
> 
> Exciting! Hope all goes well x
> 
> As for me: thankfully the nausea seems to be easing off now, and my bump is starting to pop out a little more :happydance: We're just about to move house so things are in total chaos, and everywhere I look all I can see are things that need packed up. I'm a neat freak so this situation is a horror-show for me! Can't wait till we're in the new house and I can start nesting!
> 
> Has anyone moved with a LO before? I'm going to try and involve DS as much as possible, especially with setting up his room, but if anyone has any tips for making the move go smoothly, I would really appreciate them!Click to expand...
> 
> glad your nausea is easing off hun! I've moved twice with lil one now.. once when he was a month old then when he was 1... to be honest i think the best advice is to be as prepared as you can for the actual day and have everything sorted so thats its just essentials left to pack on the day. leave out some toys that are easy to just chuck in the car at the end so theyve something to do.. and have a last look around BEFORE putting them in the car incase youve forgotten anything :haha: we did that.. put ds1 in the car and then realised we'de missed some stuff so had to get back out the car and get him back out the car :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all making a milestone!!!
> 
> Decided to switch Drs , so I made an appt with a midwife for next wed. Found out she will do an u/s first, so we , might be finding out what were having much sooner than I thought!! Yay!!Click to expand...
> 
> ooo good luck hun i hope the doctor is better than the last one!
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> anyone else feel like they're leaking fluids all the time? this has been going on the last few days now... clear/watery/slightly silky in texture, leaves wet spots but can't see when dries (lovely, i know)... pretty annoying and I'm constantly checking for blood (none). even had a dream last night where it turned to blood and I was losing it!Click to expand...
> 
> yes! agree with others though that its totally normal to help prevent infection xx
> 
> 
> AFM - i am sweating like i don't know what! Its TOO HOT! I cant cope with this heat much longer... i need to dig out our fan today. 27 degrees is just too much. I would take the boys to the park but id be too scared of teh toys being too hot and burning them.
> 
> i didnt waje up with morning sickness today but its sure started now. I wish it would go away.. although its probably to do with how hot it is! must drink tonnes and tonnes of water!Click to expand...



Yup I am excited and also feeling okay :)


----------



## sunshine85

Seems like as soon as I get rid of a damn UTI another one comes....ugh, they have me on macrobid antibiotic....anyone else suffering from uti's too? I just don't get it


----------



## sethsmummy

not yet but in both pregnancies before i had recurrant uti's from about 20 weeks onwards x


----------



## SCgirl

Wow- 27&#8226;C (80&#8226;F) sounds fantastic! We've had a surprisingly mild July- but should be around 34&#8226;C+ (~94&#8226;F) this weekend- which is pretty average! (And humid- always humid!) I'm so ready for fall/winter! (It will stay hot here at least through September and into October...)


----------



## sethsmummy

SCgirl said:


> Wow- 27C (80F) sounds fantastic! We've had a surprisingly mild July- but should be around 34C+ (~94F) this weekend- which is pretty average! (And humid- always humid!) I'm so ready for fall/winter! (It will stay hot here at least through September and into October...)

oh my gosh nooo! I think most of us in the UK would pass out at 34! lol. I cannot wait for the rain to hit on sunday then the temperature next week is to go back to around 18/19 degrees C. :dance: much more manageable xx


----------



## SCgirl

sethsmummy said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Wow- 27C (80F) sounds fantastic! We've had a surprisingly mild July- but should be around 34C+ (~94F) this weekend- which is pretty average! (And humid- always humid!) I'm so ready for fall/winter! (It will stay hot here at least through September and into October...)
> 
> oh my gosh nooo! I think most of us in the UK would pass out at 34! lol. I cannot wait for the rain to hit on sunday then the temperature next week is to go back to around 18/19 degrees C. :dance: much more manageable xxClick to expand...

That sounds amazing. Sounds like a nice fall day here!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh forgot to say that we were told with DD1 that she'd be a big baby as my fundal height measurements were always way ahead and then I had a growth scan @ 26w. She was born a tiny 5lbs 7.5oz, so they were well off! My FH measurements were ahead again with DD2 and a growth scan at 36w said she was average sized and she was born @ 39+5 weighing 7lbs 12oz. So if any of your FH measurements are way ahead in the future don't panic! And growth scans can be sooooo off, but I've found the closer you have it done to your due date the more accurate they are :thumbup:



0203 said:


> I've just had my 16week appointment and heard the heartbeat it was 160bpm...I've read that that can sometimes be an indication of the gender but not sure if that is just am old wives tale.
> 
> UK mummies how often do sales come up at mothercare? I've fallen in love with a pram that is in the sale but don't want to buy anything too early

My baby's heartbeat was 158bpm at our appt yesterday, which falls in line for the girl prediction (and she is a girl!), so could be right but wouldn't take it as total gospel!

I think it's end of seasons usually, so you've just missed the big one they've had. Boxing Day will probably be the next one :thumbup:

Arghhh it's so hot here. I know us Brits can moan a lot about the weather but I've had enough of this now! It's too muggy, and sticky and I'm sick of all of the bugs! I'm just glad I'm not heavily pregnant through it this time!


----------



## sethsmummy

im with you TTC!! Although we've not many bugs.. just plenty butterflies which is lovely.. we have around 8/9 a day fly in and out <3 Ethan is fascinated with them. x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ooo I didn't think of the boxing day sales, I might ask for a night shift Xmas night and go shopping after so I can get the bargains


----------



## 0203

sunshine85 said:


> Seems like as soon as I get rid of a damn UTI another one comes....ugh, they have me on macrobid antibiotic....anyone else suffering from uti's too? I just don't get it

I have been, (sorry if TMI) today at my appointment I had to give a swab to see if there was an underlying reason as to why this is my 4th one so far



ttc_lolly said:


> Oh forgot to say that we were told with DD1 that she'd be a big baby as my fundal height measurements were always way ahead and then I had a growth scan @ 26w. She was born a tiny 5lbs 7.5oz, so they were well off! My FH measurements were ahead again with DD2 and a growth scan at 36w said she was average sized and she was born @ 39+5 weighing 7lbs 12oz. So if any of your FH measurements are way ahead in the future don't panic! And growth scans can be sooooo off, but I've found the closer you have it done to your due date the more accurate they are :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> I've just had my 16week appointment and heard the heartbeat it was 160bpm...I've read that that can sometimes be an indication of the gender but not sure if that is just am old wives tale.
> 
> UK mummies how often do sales come up at mothercare? I've fallen in love with a pram that is in the sale but don't want to buy anything too early
> 
> My baby's heartbeat was 158bpm at our appt yesterday, which falls in line for the girl prediction (and she is a girl!), so could be right but wouldn't take it as total gospel!
> 
> I think it's end of seasons usually, so you've just missed the big one they've had. Boxing Day will probably be the next one :thumbup:
> 
> Arghhh it's so hot here. I know us Brits can moan a lot about the weather but I've had enough of this now! It's too muggy, and sticky and I'm sick of all of the bugs! I'm just glad I'm not heavily pregnant through it this time!Click to expand...


Eeek I think boxing day would be leaving it a tad but late! I was hoping you would say that there is a sale in october time :haha: I don't know what to do now....do I buy it now as it is £100 off or should I just wait and hope.....I am rubbish at decisions :dohh:

I've been convinced I am haivng a boy but everyone else thinks girl....the sonographer said "she's jumping around" but as we are staying team yellow (thanks DH) i am driving myself nutty with all the old wives tales :)


----------



## sethsmummy

are there not normally sales come the end of summer? Im sure theres normally sales coming from the end of summer into winter? I hope so.. ha coz i wanna hit them for clothes!


----------



## 0203

I though that too, i'm keeping my fingers crossed and until then may just go to mothercare periodically to test the pram out :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

There probably is, but I think it's mostly clothes sales, not sure about pushchairs and bigger items. £100 off is good though, if it's the pushchair you want then go for it :thumbup: there's no guarantee it'll be in a later sale too so you might miss out on the bargain you could get now!


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> There probably is, but I think it's mostly clothes sales, not sure about pushchairs and bigger items. £100 off is good though, if it's the pushchair you want then go for it :thumbup: there's no guarantee it'll be in a later sale too so you might miss out on the bargain you could get now!

agree with this! Also find out if you can do a payment scheme if you have not got the money right away. When i went to look on Tuesday the display one was reduced from £530 to £475 and i set up a payment scheme.. i have till baby is due to pay it off and pick it up :D xx


*"Preparing for your new arrival can be expensive. To help you spread the cost we have teamed up with Barclays Partner Finance to offer you either a 'Buy Now Pay Later' or 'Interest-Free Credit' payment plan.
There's a lot to think about, but we hope the following information will help you choose the right payment plan to suit you, your lifestyle and budge"* <--- found this on mothercare site ;)


----------



## MummyLaura93

Hi everyone, just had my scan and my due date is now 30th of January!! :D
Happy I can stay a January Jellybean as I thought I might have been pushed over to February :)


----------



## cheezytrish

ca154853 said:


> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> I was going to wait on baby stuff as well, but it's garage sale season and I really want to take advantage of it before winter sets in (bit too cold here for winter garage sales :)
> 
> So far I've spent $20 and I have a mountain of baby stuff (my sister popped by with a car load as well...craziness....she has two girls, so if I have a boy that stuff may not be all that useful :D)
> 
> Garage sales can be a blast esp if you go with someone and have fun! Do you have any feelings on what you think you might be having? I can't decide myself lol :shrug:Click to expand...

My instincts tell me it's a boy, but I really have no idea and we aren't going to find out :) ...well...we'll find out eventually...heh, you know what I mean.


----------



## ttc_lolly

sethsmummy said:


> agree with this! Also find out if you can do a payment scheme if you have not got the money right away. When i went to look on Tuesday the display one was reduced from £530 to £475 and i set up a payment scheme.. i have till baby is due to pay it off and pick it up :D xx
> 
> 
> *"Preparing for your new arrival can be expensive. To help you spread the cost we have teamed up with Barclays Partner Finance to offer you either a 'Buy Now Pay Later' or 'Interest-Free Credit' payment plan.
> There's a lot to think about, but we hope the following information will help you choose the right payment plan to suit you, your lifestyle and budge"* <--- found this on mothercare site ;)

Mothercare also do the finance option too if your pushchair is a bit pricey :thumbup: I think you can get it on anything over £200/£250 though, so nursery furniture included :)



MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi everyone, just had my scan and my due date is now 30th of January!! :D
> Happy I can stay a January Jellybean as I thought I might have been pushed over to February :)

Yay I'm glad you're staying a jellybean :happydance: will update your EDD x


----------



## SMandel22

sunshine85 said:


> Seems like as soon as I get rid of a damn UTI another one comes....ugh, they have me on macrobid antibiotic....anyone else suffering from uti's too? I just don't get it

Yep!! Thankfully I've only had one so far though. I made sure to up my water intake and I haven't had a problem since. I had no clue about the first one, the dr called to tell me. Once I started taking macrobid, it was pretty apparent that I had an UTI. I had chalked it up to body changes. I wasn't in pain, just slightly uncomfortable. Hope you stop getting them!!


----------



## sethsmummy

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi everyone, just had my scan and my due date is now 30th of January!! :D
> Happy I can stay a January Jellybean as I thought I might have been pushed over to February :)

congratulations on a great scan hun! xx


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey ladies. Just wanted to drop in and say hii. Hope all is well with everyone :).


----------



## JanetPlanet

I hope everyone is doing well!




SCgirl said:


> anyone else feel like they're leaking fluids all the time?

Yes! Especially since about 16 weeks.



izzlesnizzle said:


> Had my 16 wk MW apt today. Heard HB strongly. DD was in awe of it and was very excited. She loved the MWs stethoscope as she has a doctors bag at home so she recognised it and was loving it that she had one at home just like that!!

Super Adorable! Maybe she'll be a doctor when she grows up.



emeeorevan said:


> am I the only one who's not quite into the baby shopping yet?

We have nothing. I almost bought a onesie, but I ended up chickening out. :( My husband wants me to start buying things. The poor man doesn't seem to realize what he's getting into. :D



Pix said:


> I was told DD would be small. Perhaps 6lbs. She was 8lbs 8oz. Lol. An DS was 8.1
> 
> Ya never know!!!




ttc_lolly said:


> Oh forgot to say that we were told with DD1 that she'd be a big baby as my fundal height measurements were always way ahead and then I had a growth scan @ 26w. She was born a tiny 5lbs 7.5oz, so they were well off!

I was told 10+ pounds with my son. At 41+3, he was only 8 pounds. 



sethsmummy said:


> AFM - i am sweating like i don't know what! Its TOO HOT! I cant cope with this heat much longer... i need to dig out our fan today. 27 degrees is just too much. I would take the boys to the park but id be too scared of teh toys being too hot and burning them.

I feel the same way...it's like 101F (38c) today. Yuck! :( Maybe fill up a kiddie pool and put it in the shade for the boys? 



ttc_lolly said:


> Yay I'm glad you're staying a jellybean :happydance: will update your EDD x

My amnio came back clear!:happydance:

Lolly, would you mind adding me to the due date list? I'm due January 1st and we're having a boy. I still feel like I'm tempting fate by letting myself think this going to happen.

Anyone else feel like their brain doesn't work? I had the hardest time trying to use the "Multi-Quote". Sorry if I've misquoted anyone, but it's probably not the last time I'm going to screw things up during this pregnancy! :dohh:


----------



## SCgirl

ugh... sorry ladies- this is a tmi post.

I literally can't go to the bathroom without laxatives (using miralax more than I should).

I had to use them occasionally early in pregnancy, but hate taking meds often. However, since the start of July, I started having to take it when I'd realize it's been 5-6 days since I last went. I started taking metamucil daily (fiber), eating prunes, occasionally drinking prune juice, and drinking more water, trying to avoid having to take meds all the time- but these things (even combined) didn't work! So now, when it gets around 5 days and I'm very uncomfortable, I start to take meds (usually takes at least 48 hours to start working, and even then never get it all). I mentioned ~3 weeks ago to the doctor that I was often constipated, and she said to use miralax daily- but I don't know if I can take it to that extent for an indefinite amount of time! (Usually I stop for a few days after I go.)

Anyone have any ideas? I can't take stimulant laxatives- the leave me in excruciating pain. I already had IBS, but never trouble like this!


----------



## sethsmummy

JanetPlanet said:


> I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> anyone else feel like they're leaking fluids all the time?
> 
> Yes! Especially since about 16 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> izzlesnizzle said:
> 
> 
> Had my 16 wk MW apt today. Heard HB strongly. DD was in awe of it and was very excited. She loved the MWs stethoscope as she has a doctors bag at home so she recognised it and was loving it that she had one at home just like that!!Click to expand...
> 
> Super Adorable! Maybe she'll be a doctor when she grows up.
> 
> 
> 
> emeeorevan said:
> 
> 
> am I the only one who's not quite into the baby shopping yet?Click to expand...
> 
> We have nothing. I almost bought a onesie, but I ended up chickening out. :( My husband wants me to start buying things. The poor man doesn't seem to realize what he's getting into. :D
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> I was told DD would be small. Perhaps 6lbs. She was 8lbs 8oz. Lol. An DS was 8.1
> 
> Ya never know!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to say that we were told with DD1 that she'd be a big baby as my fundal height measurements were always way ahead and then I had a growth scan @ 26w. She was born a tiny 5lbs 7.5oz, so they were well off!Click to expand...
> 
> I was told 10+ pounds with my son. At 41+3, he was only 8 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> AFM - i am sweating like i don't know what! Its TOO HOT! I cant cope with this heat much longer... i need to dig out our fan today. 27 degrees is just too much. I would take the boys to the park but id be too scared of teh toys being too hot and burning them.Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same way...it's like 101F (38c) today. Yuck! :( Maybe fill up a kiddie pool and put it in the shade for the boys?
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Yay I'm glad you're staying a jellybean :happydance: will update your EDD xClick to expand...
> 
> My amnio came back clear!:happydance:
> 
> Lolly, would you mind adding me to the due date list? I'm due January 1st and we're having a boy. I still feel like I'm tempting fate by letting myself think this going to happen.
> 
> Anyone else feel like their brain doesn't work? I had the hardest time trying to use the "Multi-Quote". Sorry if I've misquoted anyone, but it's probably not the last time I'm going to screw things up during this pregnancy! :dohh:Click to expand...

i live in a block of flats so we dont have a garden for a pool :( and theres no flat grass just around us or id just stick it on there. 

Congratulations on your amnio coming back clear hun that is fantastic news :dance: hehehehe i always get confused with multi quote.. i have to "preview" my post to make sure im doing it properly :haha: 


SC - Id go back to your GP hun or even just call to speak to a gp.. they should be able to give you advice on how long its safe to take those meds daily. :hugs: I've the opposite problem to you..im always going!


----------



## Dawnyybus

SCgirl said:


> ugh... sorry ladies- this is a tmi post.
> 
> I literally can't go to the bathroom without laxatives (using miralax more than I should).
> 
> I had to use them occasionally early in pregnancy, but hate taking meds often. However, since the start of July, I started having to take it when I'd realize it's been 5-6 days since I last went. I started taking metamucil daily (fiber), eating prunes, occasionally drinking prune juice, and drinking more water, trying to avoid having to take meds all the time- but these things (even combined) didn't work! So now, when it gets around 5 days and I'm very uncomfortable, I start to take meds (usually takes at least 48 hours to start working, and even then never get it all). I mentioned ~3 weeks ago to the doctor that I was often constipated, and she said to use miralax daily- but I don't know if I can take it to that extent for an indefinite amount of time! (Usually I stop for a few days after I go.)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I can't take stimulant laxatives- the leave me in excruciating pain. I already had IBS, but never trouble like this!

I have the same problem I'm taking lactulose and the midwife told me to take it everyday... I was only taking the smallest amount every couple of days but she said up the dose and every day.... Even then it's not working 100%.. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Jp xx
Re Mothercare, we had a baby plan for our pram, car seat, cot etc. You just pay it up before you receive the goods. Our pram went down in price while on the plan and they honoured that. I also think if you put it on now while it has money off that that would be the price you get it for. Worth asking. Also they quite often have money off prams, car seats etc xx


----------



## 0203

I had the tiniest spot of blood when I wiped earlier and have been feeling "off" all day :( I don't know what to do, should I call the midwives? The blood was bright red and only for a couple of wipes, probably didn't even add up to the size of 5p I've been to the toilet twice since and nothing.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would ring your midwife and see what they say. 

Anyone else got dry, itchy nipples?


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 said:


> I had the tiniest spot of blood when I wiped earlier and have been feeling "off" all day :( I don't know what to do, should I call the midwives? The blood was bright red and only for a couple of wipes, probably didn't even add up to the size of 5p I've been to the toilet twice since and nothing.

could just have been irritated cervix huni :hugs: if your very worried id call and see what they say hun. i had some spotting with ds2 and midwife/hospital wouldnt see me unless it got heavy enough to show on a pad 



brunettebimbo said:


> I would ring your midwife and see what they say.
> 
> Anyone else got dry, itchy nipples?

i dont have itchy nipples but they are very dry.. lots of flaky skin coming off and soft skin after a shower/bath xx


----------



## buddyIV

That's fantastic news *janetplanet*!! I was thinking of you, and am so glad it was good news :hugs:



0203 said:


> I had the tiniest spot of blood when I wiped earlier and have been feeling "off" all day :( I don't know what to do, should I call the midwives? The blood was bright red and only for a couple of wipes, probably didn't even add up to the size of 5p I've been to the toilet twice since and nothing.

Sorry to hear that hun, it's such a worry :hugs: I'd call the MW just to get some advice. I had two significant bleeds when I was pregnant with DS (they chalked it up to cervical erosions); it's so scary, but it doesn't always indicate anything problematic with the pregnancy. They gave me an extra scan both times but the bleeds were much heavier than what you describe. I hope your MW is able to reassure you x



brunettebimbo said:


> I would ring your midwife and see what they say.
> 
> Anyone else got dry, itchy nipples?

Mine aren't dry but goodness me are they itchy! It's driving me nuts because it feels like lightening bolts going through them when I give in and scratch them! One of the many joys eh :haha:

Thanks for the advice on moving!


----------



## JanetPlanet

buddyIV said:


> That's fantastic news *janetplanet*!! I was thinking of you, and am so glad it was good news :hugs:

Thank you buddy! :cloud9:


----------



## Luvspnk31

SCgirl said:


> ugh... sorry ladies- this is a tmi post.
> 
> I literally can't go to the bathroom without laxatives (using miralax more than I should).
> 
> I had to use them occasionally early in pregnancy, but hate taking meds often. However, since the start of July, I started having to take it when I'd realize it's been 5-6 days since I last went. I started taking metamucil daily (fiber), eating prunes, occasionally drinking prune juice, and drinking more water, trying to avoid having to take meds all the time- but these things (even combined) didn't work! So now, when it gets around 5 days and I'm very uncomfortable, I start to take meds (usually takes at least 48 hours to start working, and even then never get it all). I mentioned ~3 weeks ago to the doctor that I was often constipated, and she said to use miralax daily- but I don't know if I can take it to that extent for an indefinite amount of time! (Usually I stop for a few days after I go.)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I can't take stimulant laxatives- the leave me in excruciating pain. I already had IBS, but never trouble like this!


Have u tried a magnesium supplement? I had horrible constipation after the birth of my last baby, to the point I started having vision problems I was straining so hard. Went to our local health foods store, the lady recommended magnesium. I started out taking 2-3 250mg tabs a day, until I was going regularly. I'm down to 1/ day. 
I also have IBS, and can't take the stimulant ones. They cause me horrible cramping. 

It's worked wonderful for me, but I would still encourage u to check with ur dr before taking anything. Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

JanetPlanet said:



> My amnio came back clear!:happydance:
> 
> Lolly, would you mind adding me to the due date list? I'm due January 1st and we're having a boy. I still feel like I'm tempting fate by letting myself think this going to happen.
> 
> Anyone else feel like their brain doesn't work? I had the hardest time trying to use the "Multi-Quote". Sorry if I've misquoted anyone, but it's probably not the last time I'm going to screw things up during this pregnancy! :dohh:

I'm so happy for you!! :happydance: what fantastic news! I'll get you added to the list :thumbup:

P.S baby brain is a real thing! My mind goes awfully when pregnant :wacko: and it stays that way for a while after bubs arrives too!



SCgirl said:


> ugh... sorry ladies- this is a tmi post.
> 
> I literally can't go to the bathroom without laxatives (using miralax more than I should).
> 
> I had to use them occasionally early in pregnancy, but hate taking meds often. However, since the start of July, I started having to take it when I'd realize it's been 5-6 days since I last went. I started taking metamucil daily (fiber), eating prunes, occasionally drinking prune juice, and drinking more water, trying to avoid having to take meds all the time- but these things (even combined) didn't work! So now, when it gets around 5 days and I'm very uncomfortable, I start to take meds (usually takes at least 48 hours to start working, and even then never get it all). I mentioned ~3 weeks ago to the doctor that I was often constipated, and she said to use miralax daily- but I don't know if I can take it to that extent for an indefinite amount of time! (Usually I stop for a few days after I go.)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I can't take stimulant laxatives- the leave me in excruciating pain. I already had IBS, but never trouble like this!

I had to take lactulose every day right up until I was around 25w I think with both of my daughters pregnancies. I didn't find anything else that helped x



0203 said:


> I had the tiniest spot of blood when I wiped earlier and have been feeling "off" all day :( I don't know what to do, should I call the midwives? The blood was bright red and only for a couple of wipes, probably didn't even add up to the size of 5p I've been to the toilet twice since and nothing.

Definitely call your mw hun. Probably nothing to worry about at all but always best to check and get some advice :hugs:



brunettebimbo said:


> I would ring your midwife and see what they say.
> 
> Anyone else got dry, itchy nipples?

Not dry, but itch, yes. Maybe try moisturiser or some Vaseline!?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm starting to notice if I fully bend over or tuck my knees right up its very uncomfortable to the point it is almost painful, I need to start getting used to the fact that although I'm hypermobile I probably can't bend in ways I used to with my ever expanding uterus lol.


----------



## ca154853

cheezytrish said:


> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> I was going to wait on baby stuff as well, but it's garage sale season and I really want to take advantage of it before winter sets in (bit too cold here for winter garage sales :)
> 
> So far I've spent $20 and I have a mountain of baby stuff (my sister popped by with a car load as well...craziness....she has two girls, so if I have a boy that stuff may not be all that useful :D)
> 
> Garage sales can be a blast esp if you go with someone and have fun! Do you have any feelings on what you think you might be having? I can't decide myself lol :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My instincts tell me it's a boy, but I really have no idea and we aren't going to find out :) ...well...we'll find out eventually...heh, you know what I mean.Click to expand...

lol yes I know what you mean :) There are alot of cute gender neutral things these days which I think takes some pressure off. We should take a poll and see how many of us end up being right. baby science experiment rofl


----------



## ca154853

My nipples aren't itchy or dry but a couple days ago I started getting this sharp horrible pain in my left nipple. It felt like someone was poking me with a needle! I was nauseous it hurt so much. DH and I looked it up and alot of people recommend vitamin E oil to rub on them. It worked wonders! It also moisturizes so maybe that can help?


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> I'm starting to notice if I fully bend over or tuck my knees right up its very uncomfortable to the point it is almost painful, I need to start getting used to the fact that although I'm hypermobile I probably can't bend in ways I used to with my ever expanding uterus lol.

hehe sorry hun this made me giggle. enjoy the range of movement you have now... i swear near the end of mine iv hardy been able to bend down :haha: 



ca154853 said:


> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca154853 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheezytrish said:
> 
> 
> I was going to wait on baby stuff as well, but it's garage sale season and I really want to take advantage of it before winter sets in (bit too cold here for winter garage sales :)
> 
> So far I've spent $20 and I have a mountain of baby stuff (my sister popped by with a car load as well...craziness....she has two girls, so if I have a boy that stuff may not be all that useful :D)
> 
> Garage sales can be a blast esp if you go with someone and have fun! Do you have any feelings on what you think you might be having? I can't decide myself lol :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My instincts tell me it's a boy, but I really have no idea and we aren't going to find out :) ...well...we'll find out eventually...heh, you know what I mean.Click to expand...
> 
> lol yes I know what you mean :) There are alot of cute gender neutral things these days which I think takes some pressure off. We should take a poll and see how many of us end up being right. baby science experiment roflClick to expand...

:( Here in the uk thers next to no nice gender neutral clothes :( 



ca154853 said:


> My nipples aren't itchy or dry but a couple days ago I started getting this sharp horrible pain in my left nipple. It felt like someone was poking me with a needle! I was nauseous it hurt so much. DH and I looked it up and alot of people recommend vitamin E oil to rub on them. It worked wonders! It also moisturizes so maybe that can help?

thanks for that tip hun :hugs: I get that severe pain daily ... although i never had it with the boys :s


Ms is back :sick: :sick: i was kind of ill last night night but today its back full swing :cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had no sickness on Saturday for the first time since 6 weeks. I thought it had finally stopped. Yesterday was awful, threw up twice in the morning then felt nauseous all day, ate my tea and for the first time ever this pregnancy I threw up after eating :sick: 

I've woke up feeling really sick again, I'm going to throw up any minute!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no, sorry ms came back sethsmummy & brunettebimbo :hugs:

I'm 17 weeks today! Can't believe how quickly the weeks are going by, so close to being half way :argh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mines never really left :rofl:

Happy 17 weeks! I feel like time is dragging!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That sucks!! Did you have bad ms with DS? And thanks!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I did. I threw up daily with him too. I think it stopped for a few weeks and started again at 26 weeks. 

I feel really sick today! I usually am sick in the morning then nauseous throughout the day. Yesterday I was actually sick in the evening after eating my tea. I really hope sickness isn't upping a notch!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh dear :nope: I'm guessing you would've tried all the usual suggestions to help!? I heard those travel sickness bracelets are supposed to be quite good?


----------



## sethsmummy

yey congratulations ttc!! I cant believe how fast its all moving :dance: 

BB - sorry to hear your still really ill hun

my nausea has eased off now :D feeling a lot better this afternoon thank goodness!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh tried all the usual. Those bands made me feel worse. I am not too bad if I keep eating :lol:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Gutted!! Really really wanted cheese n tuna toastie but the heat has made my bread mouldy!! Having to put up with pasta cheese n tuna grrrr where's the rain


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nightmare! I'm trying to decide what to make for tea. I have hardly cooked recently with feeling so sick but feel bad for Hubby being at work all day then coming home and cooking! I'm thinking of making tuna stuffed jackets!


----------



## SCgirl

SC is having a weekend where lots of items are exempt from sales tax (primarily clothes and back to school stuff for kids, but baby clothes/diapers/bibs/shoes/crib bedding are included)- think 16.5 weeks will be too early to begin shopping?

0203- any updates?


----------



## brunettebimbo

We started shopping after our gender scan at 15 weeks with our son. 

Anyone else not feeling much movement? I felt something at around 14 weeks then nothing again until yesterday. I thought I would have felt much more because I felt my son at 16+2 and it was quite often. :wacko:


----------



## SCgirl

I've felt nothing... aside from 3-4 nights ago, I was bent over and sure I felt the baby jump quickly 3 times in a row, but nothing since. This is my first, so I figure it's still really early, but I'm so impatient!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Since I've had my first scan, I've just started to get MS, but never had anything before. Suppose it's my conciousness going, Oh, there really is a baby in there, you can throw up now! Any one else like this?


----------



## miriam

Hi ladies hope u all are doing good I have2 been posting here much but reading all of your posts.
And yeah I have started feeling movements as I hit 12 week mark n I think its a bit early... isn't it??

MummyLaura93 I am in the same boat I have sarted throwing up from 11 weeks n its getting worse day by day n m super nauseous all day long cant even eat anything. Hopefully it will go away soon


----------



## MummyLaura93

miriam said:


> Hi ladies hope u all are doing good I have2 been posting here much but reading all of your posts.
> And yeah I have started feeling movements as I hit 12 week mark n I think its a bit early... isn't it??
> 
> MummyLaura93 I am in the same boat I have sarted throwing up from 11 weeks n its getting worse day by day n m super nauseous all day long cant even eat anything. Hopefully it will go away soon

Only movement I've felt so far is what feels like a pushing and a hard lump. Hoping to feel more soon.
Haha our weird bodies :wacko::haha: You're EDD is the day before mine :D


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I started getting sickness at 10 weeks, only had it a couple of times this week so hopefully it was very short lived, iv had nausea fr the start and dry heaving but only started throwing up at 10 weeks, I'm wondering if it's linked with the heat because it was worse when I was away in Egypt and it's still really hot here so hopefully when the heat dies off I'll feel better


----------



## nette1980

hey ladies, just joined this group... decided its time to be normal and move over from the LTTC group.... due 21st jan after successful IVF... loving your chats on hear and learning quite a bit!


----------



## MummyLaura93

nette1980 said:


> hey ladies, just joined this group... decided its time to be normal and move over from the LTTC group.... due 21st jan after successful IVF... loving your chats on hear and learning quite a bit!

Congratulations :D x


----------



## ca154853

Soooo I had a mini panic attack today. I just felt off the last couple of days and have read some things on google I shouldn't have and needless to say by this morning I was in a full blown tizzy. I took a pregnancy test and for the first time the control was darker than my positive. (turns out this is normal this far along but i didn't know till later) I called my OB and asked if they could fit me in b/c I felt something was wrong w/ the baby. I got there and they immediately brought out the doppler and couldn't find the heartbeat. I just laid there and was kindof in shock. After 5 minutes the nurse said let me get another nurse to try. Would you believe the new nurse found it in like 30 secs? I couldn't help it I started crying so hard I was so relieved. The doctor came in and said its normal after everything I have been through to panic but that if I ever want to come in just to reassure myself and listen to the doppler I can. I thought that was so kind! He hugged me and said the chance of something happening at this stage is so small and they are watching me closely. I feel so much better now and they said losing symptoms can be normal at this stage. So very relieved and am not going to search google anymore!


----------



## ca154853

itsnowmyturn said:


> I started getting sickness at 10 weeks, only had it a couple of times this week so hopefully it was very short lived, iv had nausea fr the start and dry heaving but only started throwing up at 10 weeks, I'm wondering if it's linked with the heat because it was worse when I was away in Egypt and it's still really hot here so hopefully when the heat dies off I'll feel better

Not sure if you guys have tried this but the only thing that settles my tummy is rootbeer. I stumbled on that by accident but it works everytime for me and it's caffeine free! :thumbup:


----------



## Dawnyybus

So I start week 3 of being signed off work and still I am feeling sick and dizzy... This is getting silly now, nothing is making any difference... I have the midwife tomorrow so will speak to her but has anyone any advice or anything?? 

Hope everyone is okiee and had a nice weekend xxxxxx


----------



## Izzie74

nette1980 said:


> hey ladies, just joined this group... decided its time to be normal and move over from the LTTC group.... due 21st jan after successful IVF... loving your chats on hear and learning quite a bit!

Congratulations!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations nette xx


----------



## ab75

Dawny, sorry you still feel sick and dizzy xx


----------



## ab75

Week 17 pic, looking huge in this top!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking good Ab :)

Congratulations Nette :D

Dawny you feeling any better?


----------



## DolceBella

Great bump pic Ab!!

Welcome Nette!

Dawny - I'm sorry things are still miserable for you. What does your midwife say about it? :hugs:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Cute bump pic!! I need to get some tops, but really hate to pay full price. I guess with this being #5, a few things have lost their charm, lol.

Is anyone else having blood sugar drops?? I had a what I think was one yesterday evening. My dh is diabetic and so I would normally be able to check it, but he is out of town this week. My sister brought hers over about half an hr after I ate and it was 99. So, in range, but I wish I had been able to check it. This I'd my 5th, but my first since being DX with hypothyroidism. Could that have something to do with it? I had a 1 hr glucose already and passed, but I will def mention it at my appt tomorrow. Anyone experience this ??


----------



## brunettebimbo

Omgosh I forgot to post. Tristan said the funniest thing before. This was roughly how the conversation went - 

Me "So when is baby coming?"
Tristan "I have my birthday, then Christmas then baby comes out of your bum!"
We both then starting howling with laughter and I go on to explain that girls don't have willies because they have babies and that babies come from lady bits. 
Tristan "But how?"
Me "Like this" and I do a push sound whilst giggling. 
Tristan "Pushhhhhhhhhh, you have to put your arms up at the same time Mummy then it will pop out of your rudey bits"

So yeh. That's not really how I thought that would go and not at the age of 3 but he thought it was hilarious plus I'd rather not lie to him!


----------



## DolceBella

ca154853 said:


> Soooo I had a mini panic attack today. I just felt off the last couple of days and have read some things on google I shouldn't have and needless to say by this morning I was in a full blown tizzy. I took a pregnancy test and for the first time the control was darker than my positive. (turns out this is normal this far along but i didn't know till later) I called my OB and asked if they could fit me in b/c I felt something was wrong w/ the baby. I got there and they immediately brought out the doppler and couldn't find the heartbeat. I just laid there and was kindof in shock. After 5 minutes the nurse said let me get another nurse to try. Would you believe the new nurse found it in like 30 secs? I couldn't help it I started crying so hard I was so relieved. The doctor came in and said its normal after everything I have been through to panic but that if I ever want to come in just to reassure myself and listen to the doppler I can. I thought that was so kind! He hugged me and said the chance of something happening at this stage is so small and they are watching me closely. I feel so much better now and they said losing symptoms can be normal at this stage. So very relieved and am not going to search google anymore!

I'm sorry to hear you had a hard time. Sounds like you have a very nice doctor to help you through!


----------



## sunshine85

17 weeks this Thursday! :happydance:

Got a call from my doc office about the NT scan and no down syndrome, trisomy 13 or 18 so we are in the clear for those..yay! They did fingerstick me yesterday for a spina bifida screen or something...hmmm

Anyway, we were supposed to have our gender scan yesterday (we have been waiting for three weeks for the day) my dh took off work (which is hard to do in the military) and a close friend came with. After my regular appt with my Ob we were waiting for my gender scan with the sonographer whem theh decided to tell us right there that she had quit a week ago and we would not be getting a scan done....what the [email protected]#%?!?! I was so livid because they have about 6 girls working their front dwsk and no one could have called and told us this shit BEFORE we arrived there? A waste of gas and time....BUT the part that made me curse the girl out at the front desk is when she said "well the gender scan is something YOU wanted so its not as important as the ob appointment" I lost it on her ass...excuse me?!? Who the EFF are you to decide what is and what is not important to me. How dare she? She tried to save face but it was too late at that point. No one could calm me down at that point. Needless to say, I will be finding a new OB/Gyn anyway.

So yesterday after that whole ordeal I found a private ultrasound place to do my gender scan this Friday. It is a beautiful office the rooms are so big and its a 3D/4D scan and they show it on a big projection screen. Has couches in there where you can have up to 12 ppl in the room. Best part is they offer military discounts and we don't mind paying.


----------



## DolceBella

brunettebimbo said:


> Omgosh I forgot to post. Tristan said the funniest thing before. This was roughly how the conversation went -
> 
> Me "So when is baby coming?"
> Tristan "I have my birthday, then Christmas then baby comes out of your bum!"
> We both then starting howling with laughter and I go on to explain that girls don't have willies because they have babies and that babies come from lady bits.
> Tristan "But how?"
> Me "Like this" and I do a push sound whilst giggling.
> Tristan "Pushhhhhhhhhh, you have to put your arms up at the same time Mummy then it will pop out of your rudey bits"
> 
> So yeh. That's not really how I thought that would go and not at the age of 3 but he thought it was hilarious plus I'd rather not lie to him!

That's hysterical!! :rofl:


----------



## ab75

brunettebimbo said:


> Omgosh I forgot to post. Tristan said the funniest thing before. This was roughly how the conversation went -
> 
> Me "So when is baby coming?"
> Tristan "I have my birthday, then Christmas then baby comes out of your bum!"
> We both then starting howling with laughter and I go on to explain that girls don't have willies because they have babies and that babies come from lady bits.
> Tristan "But how?"
> Me "Like this" and I do a push sound whilst giggling.
> Tristan "Pushhhhhhhhhh, you have to put your arms up at the same time Mummy then it will pop out of your rudey bits"
> 
> So yeh. That's not really how I thought that would go and not at the age of 3 but he thought it was hilarious plus I'd rather not lie to him!

Lol, the girls know that the baby will come out my "flower".
Like you I didn't want to lie to them, lol xx


----------



## Dawnyybus

brunettebimbo said:


> Looking good Ab :)
> 
> Congratulations Nette :D
> 
> Dawny you feeling any better?

I thought it would all be passing by now but it's still here, I can't function normally can only do things in small doses and today under strict instructions from my boyfriend I have been bed bound I still feel like I'm going to pass out lying down... I'm gunna speak to my midwife tomorrow. I did my bp again today (we have a at home machine) and it's still low 90/53..... 



DolceBella said:


> Great bump pic Ab!!
> 
> Welcome Nette!
> 
> Dawny - I'm sorry things are still miserable for you. What does your midwife say about it? :hugs:

I have my midwife tomorrow so will speak to her tomorrow, I'm gunna refuse to leave until she gives me answers cos I can't be like this for the next 23 weeks.... 




sunshine85 said:


> 17 weeks this Thursday! :happydance:
> 
> Got a call from my doc office about the NT scan and no down syndrome, trisomy 13 or 18 so we are in the clear for those..yay! They did fingerstick me yesterday for a spina bifida screen or something...hmmm
> 
> Anyway, we were supposed to have our gender scan yesterday (we have been waiting for three weeks for the day) my dh took off work (which is hard to do in the military) and a close friend came with. After my regular appt with my Ob we were waiting for my gender scan with the sonographer whem theh decided to tell us right there that she had quit a week ago and we would not be getting a scan done....what the [email protected]#%?!?! I was so livid because they have about 6 girls working their front dwsk and no one could have called and told us this shit BEFORE we arrived there? A waste of gas and time....BUT the part that made me curse the girl out at the front desk is when she said "well the gender scan is something YOU wanted so its not as important as the ob appointment" I lost it on her ass...excuse me?!? Who the EFF are you to decide what is and what is not important to me. How dare she? She tried to save face but it was too late at that point. No one could calm me down at that point. Needless to say, I will be finding a new OB/Gyn anyway.
> 
> So yesterday after that whole ordeal I found a private ultrasound place to do my gender scan this Friday. It is a beautiful office the rooms are so big and its a 3D/4D scan and they show it on a big projection screen. Has couches in there where you can have up to 12 ppl in the room. Best part is they offer military discounts and we don't mind paying.


Oh my gosh I would be fuming that's so bad to not call and say so y could make other arrangements. I'm glad you have found somewhere else that sounds super lovely. Can't wait to find out what you are having

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pix

Wow. I'm sorry for those still havin morning sickness. :-/ mine has definitely passed and I'm now a hungry hungry hippo. :-( 

Had my appointment today and I've gained 5 pounds. Good grief. That seems like a lot in a month. 

Past that baby is rather active. I absolutely adore feeling baby move. 

"Big" scan on the 7th. I'm excited and nervous. We have special screening due to both my parents having a form of spina bifida. So it's 2 hours. I truly hope I make it through without passing out or peeing myself! Lol. 

Randomness now. I really need to buy new bras and panties!!


----------



## MummyLaura93

sunshine85 said:


> 17 weeks this Thursday! :happydance:
> 
> Got a call from my doc office about the NT scan and no down syndrome, trisomy 13 or 18 so we are in the clear for those..yay! They did fingerstick me yesterday for a spina bifida screen or something...hmmm
> 
> Anyway, we were supposed to have our gender scan yesterday (we have been waiting for three weeks for the day) my dh took off work (which is hard to do in the military) and a close friend came with. After my regular appt with my Ob we were waiting for my gender scan with the sonographer whem theh decided to tell us right there that she had quit a week ago and we would not be getting a scan done....what the [email protected]#%?!?! I was so livid because they have about 6 girls working their front dwsk and no one could have called and told us this shit BEFORE we arrived there? A waste of gas and time....BUT the part that made me curse the girl out at the front desk is when she said "well the gender scan is something YOU wanted so its not as important as the ob appointment" I lost it on her ass...excuse me?!? Who the EFF are you to decide what is and what is not important to me. How dare she? She tried to save face but it was too late at that point. No one could calm me down at that point. Needless to say, I will be finding a new OB/Gyn anyway.
> 
> So yesterday after that whole ordeal I found a private ultrasound place to do my gender scan this Friday. It is a beautiful office the rooms are so big and its a 3D/4D scan and they show it on a big projection screen. Has couches in there where you can have up to 12 ppl in the room. Best part is they offer military discounts and we don't mind paying.


WOW, nobody should piss off a pregnant lady like that. But besides how unprofessional of them.. Eitherway, glad your baby is all good and well and you'll be getting your scan soon :D x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Pix said:


> Wow. I'm sorry for those still havin morning sickness. :-/ mine has definitely passed and I'm now a hungry hungry hippo. :-(
> 
> Had my appointment today and I've gained 5 pounds. Good grief. That seems like a lot in a month.
> 
> Past that baby is rather active. I absolutely adore feeling baby move.
> 
> "Big" scan on the 7th. I'm excited and nervous. We have special screening due to both my parents having a form of spina bifida. So it's 2 hours. I truly hope I make it through without passing out or peeing myself! Lol.
> 
> Randomness now. I really need to buy new bras and panties!!

I bought new knickers at weekend! I luckily still have my maternity bras from when I was pregnant with my son. 

What will the scan involve? 2 hours is a long time!

Have I read your signature right, have you got 15 children?


----------



## waiting2c

Hey all! Finally in front of a computer so can type a nice reply instead of a quick one!!

Sorry to hear some are still struck down with MS, mine has been getting better this week and I sincerely hope yours all does soon too, it is the pits feeling gross all the time!

Sunshine - that really sucks about your gender scan! To look forward to something for so long only to be let down is really shitty! Glad you managed to get another one booked pretty quickly!

Pix - Good luck for the scan, 2 hours is a decent scan length, will be awesome to see what is going on in there. Hope it is all good results for you!

Hope everyone is taking it easy and making sure to relax a bit with your feet up! I laugh as I type that actually as how often do we have the time! Its a nice thought though huh!

Hubby and I have decided to have the screening done, I think knowledge, whatever it is, is better than anxiously waiting to see. Have a midwife apt in.. sheesh 20 mins, better get moving! Will disucss all of that with her and get to hear heartbeat for the very first time! So excited, also get NT results, fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## ab75

Bb, I think that means pix has a 9 year old and a 6 year old!! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

forgive me if i do this wrong but theres a lot of multi quotes in here :haha: and they always confuse me! 




nette1980 said:


> hey ladies, just joined this group... decided its time to be normal and move over from the LTTC group.... due 21st jan after successful IVF... loving your chats on hear and learning quite a bit!

Congratulations Nette! You must be absolutely over the moon :hugs: 



ca154853 said:


> Soooo I had a mini panic attack today. I just felt off the last couple of days and have read some things on google I shouldn't have and needless to say by this morning I was in a full blown tizzy. I took a pregnancy test and for the first time the control was darker than my positive. (turns out this is normal this far along but i didn't know till later) I called my OB and asked if they could fit me in b/c I felt something was wrong w/ the baby. I got there and they immediately brought out the doppler and couldn't find the heartbeat. I just laid there and was kindof in shock. After 5 minutes the nurse said let me get another nurse to try. Would you believe the new nurse found it in like 30 secs? I couldn't help it I started crying so hard I was so relieved. The doctor came in and said its normal after everything I have been through to panic but that if I ever want to come in just to reassure myself and listen to the doppler I can. I thought that was so kind! He hugged me and said the chance of something happening at this stage is so small and they are watching me closely. I feel so much better now and they said losing symptoms can be normal at this stage. So very relieved and am not going to search google anymore!

I am glad you have some a lovely lovely doctor hun. :hugs: Im glad everything was ok



Dawnyybus said:


> So I start week 3 of being signed off work and still I am feeling sick and dizzy... This is getting silly now, nothing is making any difference... I have the midwife tomorrow so will speak to her but has anyone any advice or anything??
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee and had a nice weekend xxxxxx

so sorry your still having a rough time hun. they should be able to do something for you! im sure my friend was put on meds as it got a lot better for her the further on she got. 



ab75 said:


> Week 17 pic, looking huge in this top!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 788263

gorgeous pic hun <3 



Luvspnk31 said:


> Cute bump pic!! I need to get some tops, but really hate to pay full price. I guess with this being #5, a few things have lost their charm, lol.
> 
> Is anyone else having blood sugar drops?? I had a what I think was one yesterday evening. My dh is diabetic and so I would normally be able to check it, but he is out of town this week. My sister brought hers over about half an hr after I ate and it was 99. So, in range, but I wish I had been able to check it. This I'd my 5th, but my first since being DX with hypothyroidism. Could that have something to do with it? I had a 1 hr glucose already and passed, but I will def mention it at my appt tomorrow. Anyone experience this ??

Ive no idea what bs drops feel like but just wanted to give you a big :hugs: I hope you got/get some answers at your appointment hun. 



brunettebimbo said:


> Omgosh I forgot to post. Tristan said the funniest thing before. This was roughly how the conversation went -
> 
> Me "So when is baby coming?"
> Tristan "I have my birthday, then Christmas then baby comes out of your bum!"
> We both then starting howling with laughter and I go on to explain that girls don't have willies because they have babies and that babies come from lady bits.
> Tristan "But how?"
> Me "Like this" and I do a push sound whilst giggling.
> Tristan "Pushhhhhhhhhh, you have to put your arms up at the same time Mummy then it will pop out of your rudey bits"
> 
> So yeh. That's not really how I thought that would go and not at the age of 3 but he thought it was hilarious plus I'd rather not lie to him!

hahahaha i love it! I think Seth knows where/how babies are born as he often watched one born with me (and tell it to hurry up and get to the babies lol ) and he knows where my "ouchie" is from having ethan. 



sunshine85 said:


> 17 weeks this Thursday! :happydance:
> 
> Got a call from my doc office about the NT scan and no down syndrome, trisomy 13 or 18 so we are in the clear for those..yay! They did fingerstick me yesterday for a spina bifida screen or something...hmmm
> 
> Anyway, we were supposed to have our gender scan yesterday (we have been waiting for three weeks for the day) my dh took off work (which is hard to do in the military) and a close friend came with. After my regular appt with my Ob we were waiting for my gender scan with the sonographer whem theh decided to tell us right there that she had quit a week ago and we would not be getting a scan done....what the [email protected]#%?!?! I was so livid because they have about 6 girls working their front dwsk and no one could have called and told us this shit BEFORE we arrived there? A waste of gas and time....BUT the part that made me curse the girl out at the front desk is when she said "well the gender scan is something YOU wanted so its not as important as the ob appointment" I lost it on her ass...excuse me?!? Who the EFF are you to decide what is and what is not important to me. How dare she? She tried to save face but it was too late at that point. No one could calm me down at that point. Needless to say, I will be finding a new OB/Gyn anyway.
> 
> So yesterday after that whole ordeal I found a private ultrasound place to do my gender scan this Friday. It is a beautiful office the rooms are so big and its a 3D/4D scan and they show it on a big projection screen. Has couches in there where you can have up to 12 ppl in the room. Best part is they offer military discounts and we don't mind paying.

omg i would be fuming too hun! That is so darn unprofessional! Would have took them 2 minutes to give you a call and let you know! 



Pix said:


> Wow. I'm sorry for those still havin morning sickness. :-/ mine has definitely passed and I'm now a hungry hungry hippo. :-(
> 
> Had my appointment today and I've gained 5 pounds. Good grief. That seems like a lot in a month.
> 
> Past that baby is rather active. I absolutely adore feeling baby move.
> 
> "Big" scan on the 7th. I'm excited and nervous. We have special screening due to both my parents having a form of spina bifida. So it's 2 hours. I truly hope I make it through without passing out or peeing myself! Lol.
> 
> Randomness now. I really need to buy new bras and panties!!

good luck for your big scan hun! i wouldnt say 5lb is so bad :hugs: i say that an im a serial weigher.. i do it at least once a week/every 4 days. 



waiting2c said:


> Hey all! Finally in front of a computer so can type a nice reply instead of a quick one!!
> 
> Sorry to hear some are still struck down with MS, mine has been getting better this week and I sincerely hope yours all does soon too, it is the pits feeling gross all the time!
> 
> Sunshine - that really sucks about your gender scan! To look forward to something for so long only to be let down is really shitty! Glad you managed to get another one booked pretty quickly!
> 
> Pix - Good luck for the scan, 2 hours is a decent scan length, will be awesome to see what is going on in there. Hope it is all good results for you!
> 
> Hope everyone is taking it easy and making sure to relax a bit with your feet up! I laugh as I type that actually as how often do we have the time! Its a nice thought though huh!
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to have the screening done, I think knowledge, whatever it is, is better than anxiously waiting to see. Have a midwife apt in.. sheesh 20 mins, better get moving! Will disucss all of that with her and get to hear heartbeat for the very first time! So excited, also get NT results, fingers crossed all is well.

i hope your appointment went well and you got ot hear the hb hun! 

I have my 16 week appointment tomorrow and am so so hoping she can find the HB.. going to take a marker pen and tell her to draw an x where she finds it :haha: xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

ab75 said:


> Bb, I think that means pix has a 9 year old and a 6 year old!! Xx

:rofl: OMG almighty fail :lol: I can't stop laughing! What an idiot I am!!! :rofl:

I'm 16 weeks today :happydance: Going to have a much needed hair cut then off to my 16 week appointment with the midwife. I'm so glad, I feel like no-one has checked baby for ages!

4 days until my gender scan :happydance: Can not wait!


----------



## 0203

A couple of people have asked on an update from me. I'm on my phone so can't multiquote but thanks so much for asking.

I had a little but more blood, it was only when I was wiping and a really small amount but I called the midwives to reassure me. They said I didn't need to go in unless it got heavier but looked at my records and saw that I have got a urine infection and a bacterial infection that needs treating. I'm so angry because they passed it on to my gp and he hasn't done anything about it . They said they would phone for me to get the antibiotics sorted. Midwife thinks that may be the reason behind the spotting. 

For good news though...I'm sure I felt movement today :) It was 3 little "pops" right where the heartbeat was heard on Friday :) I can't wait until I feel definite movement, especially with the spotting as it has me a little anxious


----------



## brunettebimbo

That could explain it. One of my friends has spotting because she had thrush. I'd be very angry with the Doctor :growlmad: Yayyyy for movement :happydance:

What play mats is everyone getting?


----------



## ttc_lolly

nette1980 said:


> hey ladies, just joined this group... decided its time to be normal and move over from the LTTC group.... due 21st jan after successful IVF... loving your chats on hear and learning quite a bit!

Welcome to the group, and congrats! :happydance:



ab75 said:


> Week 17 pic, looking huge in this top!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 788263

You look great Ab!



brunettebimbo said:


> Omgosh I forgot to post. Tristan said the funniest thing before. This was roughly how the conversation went -
> 
> Me "So when is baby coming?"
> Tristan "I have my birthday, then Christmas then baby comes out of your bum!"
> We both then starting howling with laughter and I go on to explain that girls don't have willies because they have babies and that babies come from lady bits.
> Tristan "But how?"
> Me "Like this" and I do a push sound whilst giggling.
> Tristan "Pushhhhhhhhhh, you have to put your arms up at the same time Mummy then it will pop out of your rudey bits"
> 
> So yeh. That's not really how I thought that would go and not at the age of 3 but he thought it was hilarious plus I'd rather not lie to him!

Hilarious! :rofl: DD1 hasn't really asked much about how baby is getting here, but I did watch the ending of a OBEM episode I had to catch up on whilst she was around and I she was very intrigued!



brunettebimbo said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Bb, I think that means pix has a 9 year old and a 6 year old!! Xx
> 
> :rofl: OMG almighty fail :lol: I can't stop laughing! What an idiot I am!!! :rofl:
> 
> I'm 16 weeks today :happydance: Going to have a much needed hair cut then off to my 16 week appointment with the midwife. I'm so glad, I feel like no-one has checked baby for ages!
> 
> 4 days until my gender scan :happydance: Can not wait!Click to expand...

Happy 16 weeks! 



0203 said:


> A couple of people have asked on an update from me. I'm on my phone so can't multiquote but thanks so much for asking.
> 
> I had a little but more blood, it was only when I was wiping and a really small amount but I called the midwives to reassure me. They said I didn't need to go in unless it got heavier but looked at my records and saw that I have got a urine infection and a bacterial infection that needs treating. I'm so angry because they passed it on to my gp and he hasn't done anything about it . They said they would phone for me to get the antibiotics sorted. Midwife thinks that may be the reason behind the spotting.
> 
> For good news though...I'm sure I felt movement today :) It was 3 little "pops" right where the heartbeat was heard on Friday :) I can't wait until I feel definite movement, especially with the spotting as it has me a little anxious

How terrible :nope: I'm glad it's nothing too serious though, and great to hear an update from you. First movements too :dance:

Morning/evening ladies! :hi: not much to report from me. Feeling great, although still tired constantly. I'm taking a quick 1-1.5hr nap in the early evening when OH gets home from work and that seems to help, just wish I could have them earlier in the day! Unfortunately kids do not allow that :haha: I can't believe it's august on Friday. Where is the time going!? Just 5 months until our due month then :argh:


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 said:


> A couple of people have asked on an update from me. I'm on my phone so can't multiquote but thanks so much for asking.
> 
> I had a little but more blood, it was only when I was wiping and a really small amount but I called the midwives to reassure me. They said I didn't need to go in unless it got heavier but looked at my records and saw that I have got a urine infection and a bacterial infection that needs treating. I'm so angry because they passed it on to my gp and he hasn't done anything about it . They said they would phone for me to get the antibiotics sorted. Midwife thinks that may be the reason behind the spotting.
> 
> For good news though...I'm sure I felt movement today :) It was 3 little "pops" right where the heartbeat was heard on Friday :) I can't wait until I feel definite movement, especially with the spotting as it has me a little anxious

oh my gosh hun that is absolutely disgusting! I cant believe they didnt get straight onto you to get that sorted out! Although iv had this happen to me before. xx


BB - i have this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Pri...ainforest+Melodies+and+Lights+Deluxe+Baby+Gym. from ethan but i dont know if i still have all the bits for it so will probably need to get a new one :dohh:


----------



## 0203

sethsmummy said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> A couple of people have asked on an update from me. I'm on my phone so can't multiquote but thanks so much for asking.
> 
> I had a little but more blood, it was only when I was wiping and a really small amount but I called the midwives to reassure me. They said I didn't need to go in unless it got heavier but looked at my records and saw that I have got a urine infection and a bacterial infection that needs treating. I'm so angry because they passed it on to my gp and he hasn't done anything about it . They said they would phone for me to get the antibiotics sorted. Midwife thinks that may be the reason behind the spotting.
> 
> For good news though...I'm sure I felt movement today :) It was 3 little "pops" right where the heartbeat was heard on Friday :) I can't wait until I feel definite movement, especially with the spotting as it has me a little anxious
> 
> oh my gosh hun that is absolutely disgusting! I cant believe they didnt get straight onto you to get that sorted out! Although iv had this happen to me before. xx
> 
> 
> BB - i have this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Pri...ainforest+Melodies+and+Lights+Deluxe+Baby+Gym. from ethan but i dont know if i still have all the bits for it so will probably need to get a new one :dohh:Click to expand...


It's actually the 2nd time it's happened during this pregnancy, it happened with a urine infection at 6 weeks too. I need to phone the doctors to arrange the prescription and I am going to complain and ask to switch to a different gp. 

I really wish I had a doppler, although midwives did her best to reassure me I just want to know for sure that my baby is okay in there, I know they can't give out scans for everyone that has spotting every time but I really wish they could!


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> A couple of people have asked on an update from me. I'm on my phone so can't multiquote but thanks so much for asking.
> 
> I had a little but more blood, it was only when I was wiping and a really small amount but I called the midwives to reassure me. They said I didn't need to go in unless it got heavier but looked at my records and saw that I have got a urine infection and a bacterial infection that needs treating. I'm so angry because they passed it on to my gp and he hasn't done anything about it . They said they would phone for me to get the antibiotics sorted. Midwife thinks that may be the reason behind the spotting.
> 
> For good news though...I'm sure I felt movement today :) It was 3 little "pops" right where the heartbeat was heard on Friday :) I can't wait until I feel definite movement, especially with the spotting as it has me a little anxious
> 
> oh my gosh hun that is absolutely disgusting! I cant believe they didnt get straight onto you to get that sorted out! Although iv had this happen to me before. xx
> 
> 
> BB - i have this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisher-Pri...ainforest+Melodies+and+Lights+Deluxe+Baby+Gym. from ethan but i dont know if i still have all the bits for it so will probably need to get a new one :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's actually the 2nd time it's happened during this pregnancy, it happened with a urine infection at 6 weeks too. I need to phone the doctors to arrange the prescription and I am going to complain and ask to switch to a different gp.
> 
> I really wish I had a doppler, although midwives did her best to reassure me I just want to know for sure that my baby is okay in there, I know they can't give out scans for everyone that has spotting every time but I really wish they could!Click to expand...

i know what you mean hun. its a shame we cant buy a scanning machine lol. I have a doppler but havent found baby yet. ive found 101 other noises but not what i can 100% say is baby. 

oh wow that is shocking hun i hope changing to a different gp helps! 


any uk ladies who want an electric breast pump... tesco have the TT closer to nature one half price just now in the baby and toddler event. I just ordered one. as much as i dont want to BF full time i think it would be nice for the first couple weeks to do it or combi feed. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll have a look. Thanks :) I'll probably only buy a hand one again. I breastfed exclusively until 18 months when my son self weaned last time. Hoping to do the same this time.


----------



## ab75

brunettebimbo said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Bb, I think that means pix has a 9 year old and a 6 year old!! Xx
> 
> :rofl: OMG almighty fail :lol: I can't stop laughing! What an idiot I am!!! :rofl:
> 
> I'm 16 weeks today :happydance: Going to have a much needed hair cut then off to my 16 week appointment with the midwife. I'm so glad, I feel like no-one has checked baby for ages!
> 
> 4 days until my gender scan :happydance: Can not wait!Click to expand...

Lol I had to double check pix sig!!
Good luck at mw xx


----------



## ab75

Hope antibiotics help 0203.
I bf both girls exclusively but got migraines when I tried to express with my tt electric pump. Ended up hand expressing. 
I've just been looking at playmats, but not sure yet. I like the piano one xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no i hope i dont get headaches from it lol. I've had a manual one with DS1 but it didnt get anything out at all.. but then again neither did trying to express by hand. 

I figure its worth a try though to get the best into baby for the first couple days/weeks. I wont bf in public and i will have loads of nursery runs etc to do so pumping will deff work best for me. and if it doesnt work then iv not forked out too much on it and could pass it on. 

I love the piano play mats too! i love any of them really that have lots to keep baby interested.. music /sounds. xx


----------



## ab75

I never used to get a lot when pumping but could manage better hand expressing, everyones different tho. Think I got myself stressed and tense and that caused the headaches. I used to bf anywhere, lol, first day out of hospital we went to the Gyle in E'burgh and I just thought its now or never lol xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I fed everywhere and anywhere too. I learnt the vest top trick. No-one could see a thing and often thought I was cuddling him. I love BF and look forward to doing it again.


----------



## ab75

Just found out my maternity hospital don't tell me gender at scan, think I'm going to book a private scan for tues night, oooooohhhhhh!!! Xx


----------



## Dawnyybus

Had my midwife appointment today. She used the Doppler and found the heart beat, it's the first time I've heard it. She moved my consultant appointment from September to next Tuesday as she is concerned about my sick and dizzy not eating/drinking... So I dunno what will happen then. My bp was 103/67 something like that today, so that's still low ish but she doesn't seem to worried....

I have my 20 week scan in 23 days and I'm hoping baby will show us his gender, if not we will have to go private. (Luckily an old colleague has said I can have it done free at my old work place) 

Just to let you all know kiddicare are closing all there stores so have a massive sale on...

We went and had a look and got a changing mat, and my boyfriends mum has got us a travel cot from a car boot sale. 
I'm not really sure how I feel about buying stuff.... 

My boyfriend also took me to do a food shop and I nearly passed out twice... Which wasn't fun... 

I'm still not sure if I can feel the baby move yet... 

Hope everyone is okiee today

Dawn xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just had my 16 weeks midwife appointment. Uterus is exactly where is should be and baby sounds perfect :)

My BP was 100/50 Dawny but she said that was fine? 

Anyone else think I'm carrying lower?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Eugh I feel awful. I did a night shift last night which I don't mind, I actually enjoy night shifts but I felt ill for most of it and when I got him I threw up, only managed to get 4 and half hours sleep and feeling shocking today and got a night shift again tonight. I feel like my stomach is constantly full which is making me think it's more to do with reflux but I don't no. I don't want to eat, I'm constantly thirsty but the more I drink the fuller my stomach feels. I was fine up.until 10 weeks then the sickness started and I feel worse in second trimester than I did in first. I have my 16 week appointment next Friday so hopefully she can give me some tips, until then if u guys can help I'd appreciate it.

Il take a look at kiddicare hopefully I can get a pram and travel cot at good prices. Iv decided I'm having a boy lol, I wanted a girl right up until yesterday but something has been telling me for weeks that it's a boy and something in me yesterday said yeah definitely boy, I think il be really shocked if it's a girl. I don't no why I think boy I just do


----------



## brunettebimbo

I find I feel more sick during the night if I wake for a wee etc. You could feel sicker because everything is being shoved about. :hugs:


----------



## ca154853

itsnowmyturn said:


> Eugh I feel awful. I did a night shift last night which I don't mind, I actually enjoy night shifts but I felt ill for most of it and when I got him I threw up, only managed to get 4 and half hours sleep and feeling shocking today and got a night shift again tonight. I feel like my stomach is constantly full which is making me think it's more to do with reflux but I don't no. I don't want to eat, I'm constantly thirsty but the more I drink the fuller my stomach feels. I was fine up.until 10 weeks then the sickness started and I feel worse in second trimester than I did in first. I have my 16 week appointment next Friday so hopefully she can give me some tips, until then if u guys can help I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Il take a look at kiddicare hopefully I can get a pram and travel cot at good prices. Iv decided I'm having a boy lol, I wanted a girl right up until yesterday but something has been telling me for weeks that it's a boy and something in me yesterday said yeah definitely boy, I think il be really shocked if it's a girl. I don't no why I think boy I just do

Oh sweety so sorry you are still so sick :( Tums is safe to take in pregnancy maybe it could help? Also try rootbeer if you haven't it may help I used to think my shoes would come out of my mouth i was so sick with my daughter but rootbeer was all that helped. :hugs: feel better soon!


----------



## Izzie74

ca154853 said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Eugh I feel awful. I did a night shift last night which I don't mind, I actually enjoy night shifts but I felt ill for most of it and when I got him I threw up, only managed to get 4 and half hours sleep and feeling shocking today and got a night shift again tonight. I feel like my stomach is constantly full which is making me think it's more to do with reflux but I don't no. I don't want to eat, I'm constantly thirsty but the more I drink the fuller my stomach feels. I was fine up.until 10 weeks then the sickness started and I feel worse in second trimester than I did in first. I have my 16 week appointment next Friday so hopefully she can give me some tips, until then if u guys can help I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Il take a look at kiddicare hopefully I can get a pram and travel cot at good prices. Iv decided I'm having a boy lol, I wanted a girl right up until yesterday but something has been telling me for weeks that it's a boy and something in me yesterday said yeah definitely boy, I think il be really shocked if it's a girl. I don't no why I think boy I just do
> 
> Oh sweety so sorry you are still so sick :( Tums is safe to take in pregnancy maybe it could help? Also try rootbeer if you haven't it may help I used to think my shoes would come out of my mouth i was so sick with my daughter but rootbeer was all that helped. :hugs: feel better soon!Click to expand...

Lemon squash for me!


----------



## buddyIV

ca154853 said:


> Soooo I had a mini panic attack today. I just felt off the last couple of days and have read some things on google I shouldn't have and needless to say by this morning I was in a full blown tizzy. I took a pregnancy test and for the first time the control was darker than my positive. (turns out this is normal this far along but i didn't know till later) I called my OB and asked if they could fit me in b/c I felt something was wrong w/ the baby. I got there and they immediately brought out the doppler and couldn't find the heartbeat. I just laid there and was kindof in shock. After 5 minutes the nurse said let me get another nurse to try. Would you believe the new nurse found it in like 30 secs? I couldn't help it I started crying so hard I was so relieved. The doctor came in and said its normal after everything I have been through to panic but that if I ever want to come in just to reassure myself and listen to the doppler I can. I thought that was so kind! He hugged me and said the chance of something happening at this stage is so small and they are watching me closely. I feel so much better now and they said losing symptoms can be normal at this stage. So very relieved and am not going to search google anymore!

So glad everything was fine! Sounds like your Dr was very empathetic too...wish they were all like that!



ab75 said:


> Week 17 pic, looking huge in this top!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 788263

You look lovely ab :flower:



Luvspnk31 said:


> Cute bump pic!! I need to get some tops, but really hate to pay full price. I guess with this being #5, a few things have lost their charm, lol.
> 
> Is anyone else having blood sugar drops?? I had a what I think was one yesterday evening. My dh is diabetic and so I would normally be able to check it, but he is out of town this week. My sister brought hers over about half an hr after I ate and it was 99. So, in range, but I wish I had been able to check it. This I'd my 5th, but my first since being DX with hypothyroidism. Could that have something to do with it? I had a 1 hr glucose already and passed, but I will def mention it at my appt tomorrow. Anyone experience this ??

Sorry your having these issues luvs x I don't know anything in depth, but I know I've already started having some blood sugar crashes (cold sweat, light headed, trembly and really weak, all in about 2 minutes!). I had them a lot when I was pregnant with DS, but I never thought to mention it. I used to carry an emergency chocolate bar to help deal with them when I was out! I'll mention it to my consultant on the 11th and see what she says.



brunettebimbo said:


> Omgosh I forgot to post. Tristan said the funniest thing before. This was roughly how the conversation went -
> 
> Me "So when is baby coming?"
> Tristan "I have my birthday, then Christmas then baby comes out of your bum!"
> We both then starting howling with laughter and I go on to explain that girls don't have willies because they have babies and that babies come from lady bits.
> Tristan "But how?"
> Me "Like this" and I do a push sound whilst giggling.
> Tristan "Pushhhhhhhhhh, you have to put your arms up at the same time Mummy then it will pop out of your rudey bits"
> 
> So yeh. That's not really how I thought that would go and not at the age of 3 but he thought it was hilarious plus I'd rather not lie to him!

That is hilarious :rofl: DS knows that girls/ladies have vaginas and boys/men have a penis (or willys :haha:), but we've not gotten as far as talking about the exit strategy of this baby lol! 



Pix said:


> Wow. I'm sorry for those still havin morning sickness. :-/ mine has definitely passed and I'm now a hungry hungry hippo. :-(
> 
> Had my appointment today and I've gained 5 pounds. Good grief. That seems like a lot in a month.
> 
> Past that baby is rather active. I absolutely adore feeling baby move.
> 
> "Big" scan on the 7th. I'm excited and nervous. We have special screening due to both my parents having a form of spina bifida. So it's 2 hours. I truly hope I make it through without passing out or peeing myself! Lol.
> 
> Randomness now. I really need to buy new bras and panties!!

The movements are one of the best things about pregnancy aren't they?! So happy for you that you're feeling the baby so much! Good luck with the scan; I hope you manage not to pee! I'm very much in need of some new undies but haven't had a chance to buy any yet. Right now I'm just enjoying having a cleavage again! 



waiting2c said:


> Hey all! Finally in front of a computer so can type a nice reply instead of a quick one!!
> 
> Sorry to hear some are still struck down with MS, mine has been getting better this week and I sincerely hope yours all does soon too, it is the pits feeling gross all the time!
> 
> Sunshine - that really sucks about your gender scan! To look forward to something for so long only to be let down is really shitty! Glad you managed to get another one booked pretty quickly!
> 
> Pix - Good luck for the scan, 2 hours is a decent scan length, will be awesome to see what is going on in there. Hope it is all good results for you!
> 
> Hope everyone is taking it easy and making sure to relax a bit with your feet up! I laugh as I type that actually as how often do we have the time! Its a nice thought though huh!
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to have the screening done, I think knowledge, whatever it is, is better than anxiously waiting to see. Have a midwife apt in.. sheesh 20 mins, better get moving! Will disucss all of that with her and get to hear heartbeat for the very first time! So excited, also get NT results, fingers crossed all is well.

I really hope everything went well; I'll be thinking of you :hugs:



brunettebimbo said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Bb, I think that means pix has a 9 year old and a 6 year old!! Xx
> 
> :rofl: OMG almighty fail :lol: I can't stop laughing! What an idiot I am!!! :rofl:
> 
> I'm 16 weeks today :happydance: Going to have a much needed hair cut then off to my 16 week appointment with the midwife. I'm so glad, I feel like no-one has checked baby for ages!
> 
> 4 days until my gender scan :happydance: Can not wait!Click to expand...

Congrats on getting to 16 weeks! And :haha: at the fail...put it down to baby brain huh :winkwink:



0203 said:


> A couple of people have asked on an update from me. I'm on my phone so can't multiquote but thanks so much for asking.
> 
> I had a little but more blood, it was only when I was wiping and a really small amount but I called the midwives to reassure me. They said I didn't need to go in unless it got heavier but looked at my records and saw that I have got a urine infection and a bacterial infection that needs treating. I'm so angry because they passed it on to my gp and he hasn't done anything about it . They said they would phone for me to get the antibiotics sorted. Midwife thinks that may be the reason behind the spotting.
> 
> For good news though...I'm sure I felt movement today :) It was 3 little "pops" right where the heartbeat was heard on Friday :) I can't wait until I feel definite movement, especially with the spotting as it has me a little anxious

So glad all is well and that you have an explanation. Hooray for movements! 



sethsmummy said:


> oh no i hope i dont get headaches from it lol. I've had a manual one with DS1 but it didnt get anything out at all.. but then again neither did trying to express by hand.
> 
> I figure its worth a try though to get the best into baby for the first couple days/weeks. I wont bf in public and i will have loads of nursery runs etc to do so pumping will deff work best for me. and if it doesnt work then iv not forked out too much on it and could pass it on.
> 
> I love the piano play mats too! i love any of them really that have lots to keep baby interested.. music /sounds. xx

I found it really handy to have the pump, especially when I was struggling a bit with BF. I got a pretty decent amount when expressing, but it definitely took a lot longer! No idea on baby mats yet; I've got a lot of stuff to look at! 



Dawnyybus said:


> Had my midwife appointment today. She used the Doppler and found the heart beat, it's the first time I've heard it. She moved my consultant appointment from September to next Tuesday as she is concerned about my sick and dizzy not eating/drinking... So I dunno what will happen then. My bp was 103/67 something like that today, so that's still low ish but she doesn't seem to worried....
> 
> I have my 20 week scan in 23 days and I'm hoping baby will show us his gender, if not we will have to go private. (Luckily an old colleague has said I can have it done free at my old work place)
> 
> Just to let you all know kiddicare are closing all there stores so have a massive sale on...
> 
> We went and had a look and got a changing mat, and my boyfriends mum has got us a travel cot from a car boot sale.
> I'm not really sure how I feel about buying stuff....
> 
> My boyfriend also took me to do a food shop and I nearly passed out twice... Which wasn't fun...
> 
> I'm still not sure if I can feel the baby move yet...
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee today
> 
> Dawn xxxxxx

Sorry you're still feeling so poorly :hugs:



brunettebimbo said:


> Just had my 16 weeks midwife appointment. Uterus is exactly where is should be and baby sounds perfect :)
> 
> My BP was 100/50 Dawny but she said that was fine?
> 
> Anyone else think I'm carrying lower?

This is the 3rd time I've quoted you bb! Congrats on the great appointment; positive news is so reassuring isn't it?! Your bumps looks exactly like mine for both pregnancies (my first was a boy too!). I'm lower, bigger and rounder this time, for sure.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. It's a massive milestone! :)

I seem to be carrying EVERYWHERE this time :rofl: I just had a bump with my son but this time I have love handles, back fat, everything! O how attractive I feel. :lol: I think second time round your muscles aren't as right which could be why I'm carrying lower maybe?


----------



## Pix

Wow. So no. I definitely do not have 15. Holy [email protected]! Haha. Guess I should change that. 

I've decided I miss my small boobies. Lol. These have tripled in size and I just don't know what to do with them. Lol and they keep leaking! So my nipples stick to my bras! Tmi sure but ehhh. 

Ok. That's all for now. I can't wait to see what all these babies are gonna be!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: Just my baby brain!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Pix said:


> Wow. So no. I definitely do not have 15. Holy [email protected]! Haha. Guess I should change that.
> 
> I've decided I miss my small boobies. Lol. These have tripled in size and I just don't know what to do with them. Lol and they keep leaking! So my nipples stick to my bras! Tmi sure but ehhh.
> 
> Ok. That's all for now. I can't wait to see what all these babies are gonna be!!!

I miss my old boobs too, they were very nicely proportioned to my body just lovely and now they are huge and my bum has got massive so I'm all out of proportion now and still only look like that half and half stage where you think I'm pregnant but I could just be fat.... Xxxxxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

brunettebimbo said:


> :rofl: Just my baby brain!

LOVE it!!!!! Gave me my morning laugh today!! Love baby brain lol :)

My appt went well yest - heard heartbeat -150bpm and nt results low risk. Get my next scan in five weeks and will find out gender - yay!!!!


----------



## buddyIV

Sorry about the length of that multi-quote ladies! We just moved and I've been without proper internet for 3 days so a lot to catch up on! 

Thanks to everyone for the moving tips. It's been relatively straightforward, and DS has been wonderful. He got a bit upset and grumpy yesterday, but its a big change for a little one so I've tried to be patient and understanding. I'm just glad that now we're settled I can go back to giving him loads of attention because the poor wee boy has watched far too much tv recently (I'm normally so strict!). 

Does anyone else ever get a really sore vagina? I've had pains on and off throughout this pregnancy (almost like a lightening bolt...nice, right? :nope:), but today it honestly feels as if someone as kicked me really hard right there every time I move my right leg...so, so painful! 

Man, the things I end up talking about on here!


----------



## sethsmummy

buddyIV said:


> Sorry about the length of that multi-quote ladies! We just moved and I've been without proper internet for 3 days so a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the moving tips. It's been relatively straightforward, and DS has been wonderful. He got a bit upset and grumpy yesterday, but its a big change for a little one so I've tried to be patient and understanding. I'm just glad that now we're settled I can go back to giving him loads of attention because the poor wee boy has watched far too much tv recently (I'm normally so strict!).
> 
> Does anyone else ever get a really sore vagina? I've had pains on and off throughout this pregnancy (almost like a lightening bolt...nice, right? :nope:), but today it honestly feels as if someone as kicked me really hard right there every time I move my right leg...so, so painful!
> 
> Man, the things I end up talking about on here!

LIGHTENING CROTCH!! Its a wonderful thing. I dont know what causes it but its quite common. I had it really bad with DS2 and have had it a few times so far this pregnancy. 

I'm glad you got moved and settled ok hun :D are you liking being in your new house? xx


----------



## buddyIV

waiting2c said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Just my baby brain!
> 
> LOVE it!!!!! Gave me my morning laugh today!! Love baby brain lol :)
> 
> My appt went well yest - heard heartbeat -150bpm and nt results low risk. Get my next scan in five weeks and will find out gender - yay!!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: for the great results!

Yeah, baby brain is real. Whilst moving my hubbie keeps asking me where things are and my usual response is "the thingy is up with the stuff in the thing with the chair." I cannot find the words for anything!


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the length of that multi-quote ladies! We just moved and I've been without proper internet for 3 days so a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the moving tips. It's been relatively straightforward, and DS has been wonderful. He got a bit upset and grumpy yesterday, but its a big change for a little one so I've tried to be patient and understanding. I'm just glad that now we're settled I can go back to giving him loads of attention because the poor wee boy has watched far too much tv recently (I'm normally so strict!).
> 
> Does anyone else ever get a really sore vagina? I've had pains on and off throughout this pregnancy (almost like a lightening bolt...nice, right? :nope:), but today it honestly feels as if someone as kicked me really hard right there every time I move my right leg...so, so painful!
> 
> Man, the things I end up talking about on here!
> 
> LIGHTENING CROTCH!! Its a wonderful thing. I dont know what causes it but its quite common. I had it really bad with DS2 and have had it a few times so far this pregnancy.
> 
> I'm glad you got moved and settled ok hun :D are you liking being in your new house? xxClick to expand...

Gosh that's it exactly! My poor lady bits are flipping agony!! Sorry you've had it too x I'm doing nothing tonight (hence the million posts from me tonight :haha:). Thanks so much hun; we absolutely love the new house...it's everything we could have wanted :cloud9: I'm nesting like crazy now and cant wait to sort out the nursery. 

DS was putting his shoes on this morning and said "Aw I love our new home Mummy." I almost started crying!


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww thats so darn sweet! Im so glad your happy there hun.. its lovely when you find your perfect home <3 

oh yes.. lightening crotch is one of my best friends during pregnancy lol. It got so bad with ds2 every time i went a walk it was like my bits were on fire lol. like someone sticking a huge needle up there every couple minutes. :dohh: 

i agree baby brain is 100% real! I forget everything now. today i went hunting for a bottle of juice i was sure i had... to realise 40 minutes later id drank the darn thing :dohh: xx


----------



## Dawnyybus

I have baby brain I can't remember anything. I get halfway through a conversation and totally loose thread of what I'm saying.... It's a nightmare. Xxxxx


----------



## waiting2c

So glad the move went well buddy :) we moved last time I was pregnant and it is so much harder I found, lovely now that you are at the end of it and in the new place!! Enjoy!

I haven't had the lightening crotch - it sounds awful! Hope it passes soon for you!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had lightening crotch on and off! Ouch!


----------



## mrsstrezy

itsnowmyturn said:


> Eugh I feel awful. I did a night shift last night which I don't mind, I actually enjoy night shifts but I felt ill for most of it and when I got him I threw up, only managed to get 4 and half hours sleep and feeling shocking today and got a night shift again tonight. I feel like my stomach is constantly full which is making me think it's more to do with reflux but I don't no. I don't want to eat, I'm constantly thirsty but the more I drink the fuller my stomach feels. I was fine up.until 10 weeks then the sickness started and I feel worse in second trimester than I did in first. I have my 16 week appointment next Friday so hopefully she can give me some tips, until then if u guys can help I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Il take a look at kiddicare hopefully I can get a pram and travel cot at good prices. Iv decided I'm having a boy lol, I wanted a girl right up until yesterday but something has been telling me for weeks that it's a boy and something in me yesterday said yeah definitely boy, I think il be really shocked if it's a girl. I don't no why I think boy I just do

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I totally understand. My morning sickness is hanging on as well. One of my friends(who is also pregnant) normally works third shift. She told me that she would switch with people so that she could work second shift because for whatever reason, working thirds made her morning sickness way worse. It must have to do with changing your biological clock and being sleep deprived. I have noticed that getting to bed by 9:30 helps me a lot! If I get to bed late, the day after is typically horrendous with nonstop nausea, so now I'm super strict with my bedtime. Another thing that really helps me is chewing gum. 

AFM, I had my 16wk appointment today. Hearing the heartbeat is so nice...I wish I could listen to it all day. I was also able to schedule my gender ultrasound for August 27th...so excited...but wish it wasn't so far away:-/ I'm thinking of doing the cake gender reveal with family. Also, there's a nail lady at a local spa near me that likes to do nail art, and paints baby feet on her pregnant client's toes. Thinking of getting a pedicure with baby feet that are either pink or blue, and then posting it on social media. Is anyone doing a gender reveal party?


----------



## hopeful2012

I wen to the ob Friday and everything was great. I have lost about four pounds, still have protein in my urine, but bp was fine. Heart rate was 145. We're thinking boy this time, an we have a private gender scan booked for Tuesday afternoon. I'm still struggling with morning sickness and being exhausted. My sweet girl has decided that she isn't calling me mommy anymore, so she has started calling me by my first name which I don't even know where she got that. She is also acting like I'm a jungle gym an climbing all over me, she doesn't listen at all, an most of the time the hubby is working late. Sometimes like today I wonder what the hell I was thinking wanting another baby. I'm so tired of picking up behind my husband. This morning he pulled out the crib, took out the bedding to look for an earring, and left it all sitting around. I'm ill today and just need to go to bed.
We haven't bough anything yet, but haven't been given a swing, bouncer, and have other things left over. We will go shopping Tuesday night for our gender reveal and I'm sure we'll pick up something for baby


----------



## JanetPlanet

So...I'm so tired I can't even manage to quote anyone. :nope: It's ridiculous. I can barely eat because I'm so tired the past week or so.

Aren't we supposed to feel better during the second trimester? Leave it to me to do things backwards. :dohh:

Let me see if I can remember who said what...sorry to the ladies still fighting MS, or just not feeling well - that's horrible. 

Congrats on the good move Buddy. What you said about not being able to find words for things... me too! I usually end sentences with "blah blah blah" or "etc." cuz that seems to be the best I can do.

Congrats to the ladies who heard heartbeats and had good ob visits! Exciting!

I'm so jealous of you ladies who are buying stuff already. I researched travel systems and I'm completely confused about what to get. The only times in my life I've ever been superstitious have been when I'm pregnant. Like if I start buying things I'll jinx myself...believe me, I know how that sounds lol. 

The bump pics are adorable! I don't show at all...but I think the hernia I have above my belly button is sticking out now...does that count?:shrug: lol


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn - so sorry your still feeling awful hun! :hugs: 

dawny - glad your getting to see the consultant faster now hun. fx they can come up with something that will help. 

hopeful - :( i know how you feel.. ds2 isnt talking yet but omg the attitude has started ten fold. and i also have a dh who 8 times out of 10 has to be picked up after. although he did do some housework yesterday. glad your appointment went well and good luck for your gender scan

Janet - sorry your feeling so ill hun... and if it makes a bump of any kind it counts ;) lol 

AFM - Hello again morning sicknes! I feel super duper sick this morning... its awful. I think i am actually going to throw up this morning too now just feeling nauseas. :sick:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mrss we don't really do gender reveals in the Uk. I plan to get my son to put handprints of colour on me and get the pictures in black and white then the last picture in colour and stick it on Facebook as a video. 

I agree with not feeling better in 2nd trimester. I'm still throwing up daily and the tiredness has come back. I'm ok though. I'm just thankful for being pregnant.

Is anyone else really nervous about their 20 weeks scan?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I agree they completely lie about feeling better on second trimester lol, I pretty much flew through my first with just bad tiredness and dry heaving but man second tri has hit me hard. 

I have my scan on the 8th September, it's so long to wait, 16 week appointment next Friday though. 
My brother and his girlfriend had a baby girl last night, she's so adorable, 6lb 8oz, lovely size I think.


----------



## wifey2013

Every night in my dreams I'm pregnant. The other night in my dream I gave birth and my husband was late and missed it. Is anyone else pregnant in their dreams every single night??


----------



## Izzie74

14 week scan today and baby is developing properly so far. Praise God. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Izzie74

Bother - why are my attachments always posted upside down?!


----------



## SCgirl

In all of my dreams DH is being a complete jerk, or cheating on me... which is totally not him in reality- go figure. He always asks what he's doing wrong to make him seem so bad in my dreams...

24 hours until our 16-week appointment and gender scan. I'm so impatient. Praying baby will be the right size- I hope they'll still check the baby for general signs of health, and not just the gender since it's at the doc's office! (I'd be thrilled with either- health is my huge concern right now! DH wants a boy, but I think a daughter would instantly have him wrapped around her finger.)


----------



## messica

wifey - I'm having crazy baby dreams every night too, but I'm not pregnant in them. Usually I'm full on holding them! I can see their faces, hear their squeaks, coo's and cries. I never had anything like it with my first two, it's pretty wild and I just love it :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

mrsstrezy said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Eugh I feel awful. I did a night shift last night which I don't mind, I actually enjoy night shifts but I felt ill for most of it and when I got him I threw up, only managed to get 4 and half hours sleep and feeling shocking today and got a night shift again tonight. I feel like my stomach is constantly full which is making me think it's more to do with reflux but I don't no. I don't want to eat, I'm constantly thirsty but the more I drink the fuller my stomach feels. I was fine up.until 10 weeks then the sickness started and I feel worse in second trimester than I did in first. I have my 16 week appointment next Friday so hopefully she can give me some tips, until then if u guys can help I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Il take a look at kiddicare hopefully I can get a pram and travel cot at good prices. Iv decided I'm having a boy lol, I wanted a girl right up until yesterday but something has been telling me for weeks that it's a boy and something in me yesterday said yeah definitely boy, I think il be really shocked if it's a girl. I don't no why I think boy I just do
> 
> Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I totally understand. My morning sickness is hanging on as well. One of my friends(who is also pregnant) normally works third shift. She told me that she would switch with people so that she could work second shift because for whatever reason, working thirds made her morning sickness way worse. It must have to do with changing your biological clock and being sleep deprived. I have noticed that getting to bed by 9:30 helps me a lot! If I get to bed late, the day after is typically horrendous with nonstop nausea, so now I'm super strict with my bedtime. Another thing that really helps me is chewing gum.
> 
> AFM, I had my 16wk appointment today. Hearing the heartbeat is so nice...I wish I could listen to it all day. I was also able to schedule my gender ultrasound for August 27th...so excited...but wish it wasn't so far away:-/ I'm thinking of doing the cake gender reveal with family. Also, there's a nail lady at a local spa near me that likes to do nail art, and paints baby feet on her pregnant client's toes. Thinking of getting a pedicure with baby feet that are either pink or blue, and then posting it on social media. Is anyone doing a gender reveal party?Click to expand...

I had my 16 wk appt yesterday, found out we are team :pink: !!! I am beyond excited!!! I have 3 boys and 1 girl now, and I'm not gonna lie, I was really praying for a girl!! Fortunately, even my boys want a girl, lol. Only myself and my DH knows, we are going to do a small gender reveal party this weekend. I also have my 20 wk anatomy scan on aug 27th. Hoping she's still a girl then, lol. 



buddyIV said:


> Sorry about the length of that multi-quote ladies! We just moved and I've been without proper internet for 3 days so a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the moving tips. It's been relatively straightforward, and DS has been wonderful. He got a bit upset and grumpy yesterday, but its a big change for a little one so I've tried to be patient and understanding. I'm just glad that now we're settled I can go back to giving him loads of attention because the poor wee boy has watched far too much tv recently (I'm normally so strict!).
> 
> Does anyone else ever get a really sore vagina? I've had pains on and off throughout this pregnancy (almost like a lightening bolt...nice, right? :nope:), but today it honestly feels as if someone as kicked me really hard right there every time I move my right leg...so, so painful!
> 
> Man, the things I end up talking about on here!

I saw my midwife yesterday, she wasn't too concerned over the blood sugar drop, especially when I told her I had barely eaten anything that day. I had just never had one like that before. 

I don't really have lightening crotch, but my lady bits are sore, but not too bad. It could definitely get worse, though, lol.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Had my first appt with my new provider yesterday. I chose a midwife this time, and I LOVE her! For those who. Missed my previous post , my other dr was already pushing me toward a c-section because my last baby was much bigger than my previous 3, and ended up with shoulder dystocia. I kept trying to talk to her about a wait and see approach, but it was clear she was already set on that course. Grrr.... 
This midwife spent about 45 min with me just talking, listening to me, and she agreed with me that it's too early to make a decision about a c-section, which is all I wanted!! She also works align side a high risk dr, if I would need one, ( I hope not!) but that way there is a continuation of care. 

Because I was a new patient, she did an u/s, and we found out we are having a GIRL!!! :pink: I am sooo... Excited!!! With 3 boys and 1 girl, I was definitely hoping for another little girl!!! Only DH and myself know so far, we are going to do a small gender reveal party this weekend. 

I've been generally been feeling better, but today I'm feeling a bit sick. Could be the cabbage rolls with sauerkraut I ate. It was delicious, but apparently didn't settle well.


----------



## buddyIV

JanetPlanet said:


> So...I'm so tired I can't even manage to quote anyone. :nope: It's ridiculous. I can barely eat because I'm so tired the past week or so.
> 
> Aren't we supposed to feel better during the second trimester? Leave it to me to do things backwards. :dohh:
> 
> Let me see if I can remember who said what...sorry to the ladies still fighting MS, or just not feeling well - that's horrible.
> 
> Congrats on the good move Buddy. What you said about not being able to find words for things... me too! I usually end sentences with "blah blah blah" or "etc." cuz that seems to be the best I can do.
> 
> Congrats to the ladies who heard heartbeats and had good ob visits! Exciting!
> 
> I'm so jealous of you ladies who are buying stuff already. I researched travel systems and I'm completely confused about what to get. The only times in my life I've ever been superstitious have been when I'm pregnant. Like if I start buying things I'll jinx myself...believe me, I know how that sounds lol.
> 
> The bump pics are adorable! I don't show at all...but I think the hernia I have above my belly button is sticking out now...does that count?:shrug: lol

Thanks so much JP! :flower: Good to know I'm not the only one struggling with ordinary speech at the moment :haha: I've not bought a single thing yet, nor have I put up our cot; I'm still so nervous and irrational about everything at the moment, so I totally understand where you're coming from. We can help each other get organised later on! My bump is still reasonably small (though still way bigger at night!). I'm still rocking the "is she fat or pregnant?" look at the moment! Can't wait till we're all massive!



brunettebimbo said:


> Mrss we don't really do gender reveals in the Uk. I plan to get my son to put handprints of colour on me and get the pictures in black and white then the last picture in colour and stick it on Facebook as a video.
> 
> I agree with not feeling better in 2nd trimester. I'm still throwing up daily and the tiredness has come back. I'm ok though. I'm just thankful for being pregnant.
> 
> Is anyone else really nervous about their 20 weeks scan?

I'm super nervous too. I have an extra scan on the 11th and I'm already getting scared about it. I'm managing to convince myself that my bumps not big enough, and freaking out over the fact I've not 100% felt movements yet (I might have felt the odd tumble, but not often enough to be certain). Everything makes me worry! I got out my 12 week scan photos this morning and tried to reassure myself a little. I understand the nerves you feel, that's for sure :hugs: x



itsnowmyturn said:


> I agree they completely lie about feeling better on second trimester lol, I pretty much flew through my first with just bad tiredness and dry heaving but man second tri has hit me hard.
> 
> I have my scan on the 8th September, it's so long to wait, 16 week appointment next Friday though.
> My brother and his girlfriend had a baby girl last night, she's so adorable, 6lb 8oz, lovely size I think.

Congratulations on becoming an Aunty! 



wifey2013 said:


> Every night in my dreams I'm pregnant. The other night in my dream I gave birth and my husband was late and missed it. Is anyone else pregnant in their dreams every single night??

I've been pregnant in one of them, and I've certainly been having way more dreams than normal. Incidentally, in real life, I had a precipitate labour with DS and the MW didn't know what was happening, or believe me when I said the baby was coming. She didn't call my husband until it was too late so he missed the whole thing. It took us ages to deal with it and even now we feel sad about it. I wouldn't wish it on anyone, even in their dreams. 



Izzie74 said:


> 14 week scan today and baby is developing properly so far. Praise God. :hugs:

:happydance: Wonderful news! 



SCgirl said:


> In all of my dreams DH is being a complete jerk, or cheating on me... which is totally not him in reality- go figure. He always asks what he's doing wrong to make him seem so bad in my dreams...
> 
> 24 hours until our 16-week appointment and gender scan. I'm so impatient. Praying baby will be the right size- I hope they'll still check the baby for general signs of health, and not just the gender since it's at the doc's office! (I'd be thrilled with either- health is my huge concern right now! DH wants a boy, but I think a daughter would instantly have him wrapped around her finger.)

Good luck SC!



Luvspnk31 said:


> I had my 16 wk appt yesterday, found out we are team :pink: !!! I am beyond excited!!! I have 3 boys and 1 girl now, and I'm not gonna lie, I was really praying for a girl!! Fortunately, even my boys want a girl, lol. Only myself and my DH knows, we are going to do a small gender reveal party this weekend. I also have my 20 wk anatomy scan on aug 27th. Hoping she's still a girl then, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the length of that multi-quote ladies! We just moved and I've been without proper internet for 3 days so a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the moving tips. It's been relatively straightforward, and DS has been wonderful. He got a bit upset and grumpy yesterday, but its a big change for a little one so I've tried to be patient and understanding. I'm just glad that now we're settled I can go back to giving him loads of attention because the poor wee boy has watched far too much tv recently (I'm normally so strict!).
> 
> Does anyone else ever get a really sore vagina? I've had pains on and off throughout this pregnancy (almost like a lightening bolt...nice, right? :nope:), but today it honestly feels as if someone as kicked me really hard right there every time I move my right leg...so, so painful!
> 
> Man, the things I end up talking about on here!
> 
> I saw my midwife yesterday, she wasn't too concerned over the blood sugar drop, especially when I told her I had barely eaten anything that day. I had just never had one like that before.
> 
> I don't really have lightening crotch, but my lady bits are sore, but not too bad. It could definitely get worse, though, lol.Click to expand...

:happydance: Congratulations on your baby girl! That's amazing news; so happy for you! I'm glad all was well with the blood sugar stuff too. Maybe my emergency chocolate is enough to do the job!


----------



## Izzie74

Ttc_lolly - please can you change my due date to the 29th January. Thank you x


----------



## ab75

Congratulations on another girl luvspnk xx


----------



## SCgirl

Well, had our scan today- baby's hb was 161, and we learned that we are team blue :blue:! Baby was moving around a lot this time, which was awesome to see. So glad DH could be there too. Also learned I have an anterior placenta- so I'm bummed it'll probably be a while until I can really feel baby boy kick... have any of y'all had experience with this? When could you feel the baby?
 



Attached Files:







babyboy.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7









itsaboy.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 0203

Congratulations ScGirl

It seems like this thread is pretty even with the girl bumps and boy Bumps, It will be interesting to see once everyone has found out

I'm getting a little jealous of all your ladies finding out your babies gender, DH really wants to stay team yellow!

DH, MIL and FIL all wanted us to buy a pushchair as it was such good sales recently. It arrived today and I love it but it's very strange having it in the house


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations on Team Blue! :)

We find out the gender of our little one in 2 sleeps! Can't wait!


----------



## JanetPlanet

SCgirl said:


> Well, had our scan today- baby's hb was 161, and we learned that we are team blue :blue:! Baby was moving around a lot this time, which was awesome to see. So glad DH could be there too. Also learned I have an anterior placenta- so I'm bummed it'll probably be a while until I can really feel baby boy kick... have any of y'all had experience with this? When could you feel the baby?

Congrats! Super exciting! At my last ultrasound the sonographer said she has to "chase" boys around more often than girls because they just don't stop moving.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Ok, this is a little strange, but I here goes. I joined a local birth page on FB yesterday. I didn't realize that the person who started the group was someone who had created a fake profile, and has apparently been trying to find out about other women's birth experiences. I just joined yesterday, and someone else on a different group alerted us to the problem, and she was deleted. She would obviously have my name, and in conversation, the dr I used for each birth came up, and that I am a SAHM, and my due date. I guess I'm a bit freaked out because I can't really think of a reason she would create a fake profile to talk about birth, other than some really sinister ones. Why would someone do that?? Apparently the IP address is local to where I live, so that really doesn't make me feel better. Of course, it's not just me either who's info she has, but it's still freaking me out. Her profile has now been deleted, of course. Any advise/ comfort would be great! I feel like this pg is making me so paranoid sometimes, lol!!


----------



## buddyIV

Congratulations on your :blue: *SCGirl*!! So exciting to find out already!

That's really, really unnerving (not to mention creepy) *luvspnk*! I can't think for one moment why someone would do such a thing! Like you say, it's just so sinister. Hopefully now that the person has deleted their profile, they can't access any of your information anymore, and the information they do have is reasonably vague (they don't know what you look like, the Dr will have so, so many patients and they would never have access to the record etc, and babies hardly ever arrive on their due date; even if they know your name, they don't have your DOB or specific address). Urgh..it's horrible isn't it! If you were really concerned, you could always mention it to the hospital that your likely to deliver at just for security and peace of mind. That being said, if this person got busted they probably got a big shock, and are not likely to do anything with the info they do have. Try not to worry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrsstrezy

Luvspnk31 said:


> Had my first appt with my new provider yesterday. I chose a midwife this time, and I LOVE her! For those who. Missed my previous post , my other dr was already pushing me toward a c-section because my last baby was much bigger than my previous 3, and ended up with shoulder dystocia. I kept trying to talk to her about a wait and see approach, but it was clear she was already set on that course. Grrr....
> This midwife spent about 45 min with me just talking, listening to me, and she agreed with me that it's too early to make a decision about a c-section, which is all I wanted!! She also works align side a high risk dr, if I would need one, ( I hope not!) but that way there is a continuation of care.
> 
> Because I was a new patient, she did an u/s, and we found out we are having a GIRL!!! :pink: I am sooo... Excited!!! With 3 boys and 1 girl, I was definitely hoping for another little girl!!! Only DH and myself know so far, we are going to do a small gender reveal party this weekend.
> 
> I've been generally been feeling better, but today I'm feeling a bit sick. Could be the cabbage rolls with sauerkraut I ate. It was delicious, but apparently didn't settle well.

Congrats on the girl! You must be so thrilled:) It's always nice to get what you want. 



SCgirl said:


> Well, had our scan today- baby's hb was 161, and we learned that we are team blue :blue:! Baby was moving around a lot this time, which was awesome to see. So glad DH could be there too. Also learned I have an anterior placenta- so I'm bummed it'll probably be a while until I can really feel baby boy kick... have any of y'all had experience with this? When could you feel the baby?

Congrats on the baby boy!! For whatever reason I felt it was a girl for you. Guess my intuition is bad, lol.

AFM, I had a dream last night that our baby was a boy. This was the first dream I've had about the baby! It was a great dream:) Now I'm all confused because I was pretty convinced I was having a girl. I would be so happy with either!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I heard u often have the opposite to what u dream so u may still be right with girl.

I'm pretty convinced I'm having a boy but have to wait until 8th September to find out...that's like forever!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We find out tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## buddyIV

Exciting BB! Good luck...it'll be totally magical! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats scgirl!! So jealous of all you ladies finding out! I have to wait till 3rd September which feels like ages away!!

Good luck BB - enjoy!


----------



## sethsmummy

SCgirl said:


> Well, had our scan today- baby's hb was 161, and we learned that we are team blue :blue:! Baby was moving around a lot this time, which was awesome to see. So glad DH could be there too. Also learned I have an anterior placenta- so I'm bummed it'll probably be a while until I can really feel baby boy kick... have any of y'all had experience with this? When could you feel the baby?

Congratulations hun! My friend has an anterior placenta and she started feeling proper movement around 25 weeks although her baby still has quiet days now at 32 weeks. She gets at least one good bout of movement a.day. 

I'm so glad you put your babies hb! My friend said the other day that all girls have a fast hb and boys a slower one. I couldn't remember what the boys were but this bubbs was sat around 122 on Thursday. 

Congratulations to everyone else finding out gender... so so jealous. Two weeks today and I find out what we are having! 

Luvspnk -it could just be someone who's pregnant that doesn't want any of her friends or family knowing and she wanted info on birth etc. :hugs:

Sorry if missed so much but there's so much said in the last few pages lol

Afm - I had my 16 week appointment on Thursday and we found baby.... hb was 122. I've to stop the aspirin as its making me ill and I don't have to overly worry about the extra folic acid either as that's making me.have an upset stomach. My bp is still fine.but I have trace protein so we have to keep an eye on that. Next appointment is gender scan, then I see the anaesthetic guys since I've a high bmi and then another scan soon after that Woop. From now on I have a tonne of appointments that are goi g to keep me busy!

Oh and also have a gp appointment tomorrow to get some.anti sick meds as Ms is back with avengence


----------



## Jaybean

Hi ladies! I'm a late comer to this thread but hope that's okay.

I'm Sheran and I'm 15+6 weeks pregnant with number 2. There is a big gap between them (my son will be 13 this month!) so kinda feels like starting again.
All is going well. We have a second scan booked for this Wednesday and hoping to find out whether its a pink or blue baby! So excited!...

Hope you ladies are all keeping well. 
Will be nice to have people to chat with that are at the same stage as me xx


----------



## sunshine85

Well ladies....we are TEAM PINK!!! I am so excited and speechless! We found out yesterday at 17+1 weeks...she is so beautiful!! :pink::pink::pink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140802_090729.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 9









CAM00390.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ab75

Hi jaybean, welcome and congratulations xx
Congratulations on team pink sunshine xx


----------



## Izzie74

sunshine85 said:


> Well ladies....we are TEAM PINK!!! I am so excited and speechless! We found out yesterday at 17+1 weeks...she is so beautiful!! :pink::pink::pink:

Congratulations and fab pictures!


----------



## wildchic

Congrats to all the ladies who found out baby's gender, how exciting! I find out on the 12th, so still a wait for me.

Are any of you ladies experiencing backache and heavy pressure in lower abdomen? 
I've been home from work the past 3 days due to this! 

Anyone have any advice as to what I can use to help ease off the pain?


----------



## sethsmummy

Jaybean said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a late comer to this thread but hope that's okay.
> 
> I'm Sheran and I'm 15+6 weeks pregnant with number 2. There is a big gap between them (my son will be 13 this month!) so kinda feels like starting again.
> All is going well. We have a second scan booked for this Wednesday and hoping to find out whether its a pink or blue baby! So excited!...
> 
> Hope you ladies are all keeping well.
> Will be nice to have people to chat with that are at the same stage as me xx

hey hun :hi: congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs: 



sunshine85 said:


> Well ladies....we are TEAM PINK!!! I am so excited and speechless! We found out yesterday at 17+1 weeks...she is so beautiful!! :pink::pink::pink:

Congratulations hun! What amazing photos as well. nothing like what i expected to see at 17 weeks :cloud9: 

wildchic.. have you a bump support band or anything like that? if not it might be worth investing in one xx


----------



## emmi26

hi 
my due date is 13th january now :) we found out today we are having a little girl :)
hope your all well 
emma


----------



## sethsmummy

emmi26 said:


> hi
> my due date is 13th january now :) we found out today we are having a little girl :)
> hope your all well
> emma

congratulations hun! xx


----------



## Dawnyybus

wildchic said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who found out baby's gender, how exciting! I find out on the 12th, so still a wait for me.
> 
> Are any of you ladies experiencing backache and heavy pressure in lower abdomen?
> I've been home from work the past 3 days due to this!
> 
> Anyone have any advice as to what I can use to help ease off the pain?

I've had back ache and low abdo pain since yesterday too, but I googled and it seems it can be normal stretching... 

Still a worry though 
Xxxxx


----------



## SCgirl

sethsmummy said:


> I'm so glad you put your babies hb! My friend said the other day that all girls have a fast hb and boys a slower one. I couldn't remember what the boys were but this bubbs was sat around 122 on Thursday.

This baby's hb has been high this whole time- with the exception of an ultrasound at 6w1d where it was barely over 100, it hasn't been below 160 yet! I mentioned that wives tale to the us tech, she said yeah- there's always a 50/50 chance!


----------



## wildchic

sethsmummy said:


> Jaybean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm a late comer to this thread but hope that's okay.
> 
> I'm Sheran and I'm 15+6 weeks pregnant with number 2. There is a big gap between them (my son will be 13 this month!) so kinda feels like starting again.
> All is going well. We have a second scan booked for this Wednesday and hoping to find out whether its a pink or blue baby! So excited!...
> 
> Hope you ladies are all keeping well.
> Will be nice to have people to chat with that are at the same stage as me xx
> 
> hey hun :hi: congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies....we are TEAM PINK!!! I am so excited and speechless! We found out yesterday at 17+1 weeks...she is so beautiful!! :pink::pink::pink:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations hun! What amazing photos as well. nothing like what i expected to see at 17 weeks :cloud9:
> 
> wildchic.. have you a bump support band or anything like that? if not it might be worth investing in one xxClick to expand...

I did some google-ing and there's mention of a maternity support band that's good for the backache and pressure, so I might invest in something like that. Thanks for mentioning it as well, makes more sense in getting it now!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like I'm in for a boy :lol: There are loads of girls on this thread! Congratulations everyone :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Here's an updated bump picture :) 16+3 weeks. I think I can finally call it a bump!
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/E36C1D65-7450-4CCA-8B85-44F26629E0F6_zpskpqxpu8q.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

wildchic said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaybean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm a late comer to this thread but hope that's okay.
> 
> I'm Sheran and I'm 15+6 weeks pregnant with number 2. There is a big gap between them (my son will be 13 this month!) so kinda feels like starting again.
> All is going well. We have a second scan booked for this Wednesday and hoping to find out whether its a pink or blue baby! So excited!...
> 
> Hope you ladies are all keeping well.
> Will be nice to have people to chat with that are at the same stage as me xx
> 
> hey hun :hi: congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies....we are TEAM PINK!!! I am so excited and speechless! We found out yesterday at 17+1 weeks...she is so beautiful!! :pink::pink::pink:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations hun! What amazing photos as well. nothing like what i expected to see at 17 weeks :cloud9:
> 
> wildchic.. have you a bump support band or anything like that? if not it might be worth investing in one xxClick to expand...
> 
> I did some google-ing and there's mention of a maternity support band that's good for the backache and pressure, so I might invest in something like that. Thanks for mentioning it as well, makes more sense in getting it now!Click to expand...

I had one with DS1 (although mine was a medical grade on for SPD) and it really helps :hugs: 



brunettebimbo said:


> Here's an updated bump picture :) 16+3 weeks. I think I can finally call it a bump!
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/E36C1D65-7450-4CCA-8B85-44F26629E0F6_zpskpqxpu8q.jpg

that is definitely a great bump! :cloud9:


----------



## wildchic

Sethsmummy- good to know it helps coz I'm dying with pain! Its that bad! Brunette- great bump! Congrats!


----------



## sethsmummy

It really is best to deal with it now than do what i did and wait. I didnt get my belt till i was 32 weeks pregnant (hense why it got that far i had to get the medical grade one) but the relief they bring is simply amazing xx


----------



## wildchic

I'll definitely try to get myself one of those belts this coming week! Thanks again!


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> Afm - I had my 16 week appointment on Thursday and we found baby.... hb was 122. I've to stop the aspirin as its making me ill and I don't have to overly worry about the extra folic acid either as that's making me.have an upset stomach. My bp is still fine.but I have trace protein so we have to keep an eye on that. Next appointment is gender scan, then I see the anaesthetic guys since I've a high bmi and then another scan soon after that Woop. From now on I have a tonne of appointments that are goi g to keep me busy!
> 
> Oh and also have a gp appointment tomorrow to get some.anti sick meds as Ms is back with avengence

Congrats on finding the hb...such an amazing sound! I don't have a doppler or anything so I'm really excited about hearing it. I hope everything with your meds settles down and that you feel better asap. My SIL is a midwife and mentioned these "wafer" type anti-nausea drugs that are apparently amazing. Hope you get something that sorts you out. 



Jaybean said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a late comer to this thread but hope that's okay.
> 
> I'm Sheran and I'm 15+6 weeks pregnant with number 2. There is a big gap between them (my son will be 13 this month!) so kinda feels like starting again.
> All is going well. We have a second scan booked for this Wednesday and hoping to find out whether its a pink or blue baby! So excited!...
> 
> Hope you ladies are all keeping well.
> Will be nice to have people to chat with that are at the same stage as me xx

Congratulations and welcome! 



sunshine85 said:


> Well ladies....we are TEAM PINK!!! I am so excited and speechless! We found out yesterday at 17+1 weeks...she is so beautiful!! :pink::pink::pink:

Amazing photos sunshine! Congratulations on your little :pink: bundle x



emmi26 said:


> hi
> my due date is 13th january now :) we found out today we are having a little girl :)
> hope your all well
> emma

Congratulations on team :pink:



brunettebimbo said:


> Here's an updated bump picture :) 16+3 weeks. I think I can finally call it a bump!
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/E36C1D65-7450-4CCA-8B85-44F26629E0F6_zpskpqxpu8q.jpg

Lovely bump pic...you look great! 


Its amazing how many of us jellybeans already know the gender! I love finding out what everyone else is having, but I think I'll keep my bump a :yellow: one. It's wierd but I kind of like not knowing for sure!


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks buddy. i have a doppler but have never been able to find baby lol turns out its much higher than i was looking lol. I hope they can sort soemting for me too.. this vomitting is no fun at all.. although ds1 was rather sweet and kept coming to check on me just before when i was being sick. such a sweetie


----------



## thosevibes

It's been awhile since I posted here. Hope you ladies are well xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

sunshine85 said:


> Well ladies....we are TEAM PINK!!! I am so excited and speechless! We found out yesterday at 17+1 weeks...she is so beautiful!! :pink::pink::pink:

Congrats!! Now it's time to start buying pink stuff!



Jaybean said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a late comer to this thread but hope that's okay.
> 
> I'm Sheran and I'm 15+6 weeks pregnant with number 2. There is a big gap between them (my son will be 13 this month!) so kinda feels like starting again.
> All is going well. We have a second scan booked for this Wednesday and hoping to find out whether its a pink or blue baby! So excited!...
> 
> Hope you ladies are all keeping well.
> Will be nice to have people to chat with that are at the same stage as me xx

Welcome and congrats! Can't wait to hear the gender:)



emmi26 said:


> hi
> my due date is 13th january now :) we found out today we are having a little girl :)
> hope your all well
> emma

Congrats on the baby girl. Looks like I was right about this being a girl dominant thread!!



sethsmummy said:


> thanks buddy. i have a doppler but have never been able to find baby lol turns out its much higher than i was looking lol. I hope they can sort soemting for me too.. this vomitting is no fun at all.. although ds1 was rather sweet and kept coming to check on me just before when i was being sick. such a sweetie

I'm sorry to hear you continue to be sick. I will be 17 wks tomorrow and the sickness is finally starting to taper down a little...hopefully for you it will be the same. 

AFM-now that my sickness is improving and I have more energy, I feel a little bit of my old anxiety coming back. I've had issues with anxiety and occasional panic attacks the past couple years. I've been handing it naturally and don't take medication. I was enjoying the break from it in the first trimester and assumed I felt better due to pregnancy hormones. I was hoping I'd feel good the whole time, but I suppose its better for it to return now than for it to hit me like a tidal wave after the birth. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Went to kiddicare today, the sale isn't great but I got this 3 in 1 seat that works as a vibrating bouncer chair, a moses basket and a food chair all in one, it was just over £55 which when u consider that a moses basket with stand and a bouncer separately would cost double that it's very good value and I'm sure we'll get lots of use out of it, I think that's my most favourite purchase so far, we also got a 3 stage play gym for lying sitting and standing that was just over £17, I was with my mum and step dad and although I fully intended to pay for them they paid, they were also going to buy me a cot bed but we've been given a cot so they've said that they will get us the mattress and in a couple of years when bubba is out of cot they will get us the bed. I have also bought a second hand (but never used) adorable white dressing gown, it says the hungry catapilla on it and has little tentacles coming from the hood, it's so cute!! All in all a very successful day but I got oh test driving prams so it's all good lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mrss I've struggled with anxiety this pregnancy but it's down to my losses. I've seen a mental health midwife who has referred me for counselling. I don't feel too bad at the moment but I've not been able to relax in this pregnancy. I'm always scared. I've developed a stupid phobia about holes and have awful dreams all the time!


----------



## sethsmummy

mrsstrezy said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies....we are TEAM PINK!!! I am so excited and speechless! We found out yesterday at 17+1 weeks...she is so beautiful!! :pink::pink::pink:
> 
> Congrats!! Now it's time to start buying pink stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaybean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm a late comer to this thread but hope that's okay.
> 
> I'm Sheran and I'm 15+6 weeks pregnant with number 2. There is a big gap between them (my son will be 13 this month!) so kinda feels like starting again.
> All is going well. We have a second scan booked for this Wednesday and hoping to find out whether its a pink or blue baby! So excited!...
> 
> Hope you ladies are all keeping well.
> Will be nice to have people to chat with that are at the same stage as me xxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome and congrats! Can't wait to hear the gender:)
> 
> 
> 
> emmi26 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> my due date is 13th january now :) we found out today we are having a little girl :)
> hope your all well
> emmaClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the baby girl. Looks like I was right about this being a girl dominant thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks buddy. i have a doppler but have never been able to find baby lol turns out its much higher than i was looking lol. I hope they can sort soemting for me too.. this vomitting is no fun at all.. although ds1 was rather sweet and kept coming to check on me just before when i was being sick. such a sweetieClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you continue to be sick. I will be 17 wks tomorrow and the sickness is finally starting to taper down a little...hopefully for you it will be the same.
> 
> AFM-now that my sickness is improving and I have more energy, I feel a little bit of my old anxiety coming back. I've had issues with anxiety and occasional panic attacks the past couple years. I've been handing it naturally and don't take medication. I was enjoying the break from it in the first trimester and assumed I felt better due to pregnancy hormones. I was hoping I'd feel good the whole time, but I suppose its better for it to return now than for it to hit me like a tidal wave after the birth. Anyone else experience this?Click to expand...

Thanks hun i hope im the same! 

:hugs: i hope you can find a way to keep your anxiety from giving you panick attacks hun. I dont personally suffer from it but i have a friend who does so i feel for you with how hard it can make things :hugs: 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Went to kiddicare today, the sale isn't great but I got this 3 in 1 seat that works as a vibrating bouncer chair, a moses basket and a food chair all in one, it was just over £55 which when u consider that a moses basket with stand and a bouncer separately would cost double that it's very good value and I'm sure we'll get lots of use out of it, I think that's my most favourite purchase so far, we also got a 3 stage play gym for lying sitting and standing that was just over £17, I was with my mum and step dad and although I fully intended to pay for them they paid, they were also going to buy me a cot bed but we've been given a cot so they've said that they will get us the mattress and in a couple of years when bubba is out of cot they will get us the bed. I have also bought a second hand (but never used) adorable white dressing gown, it says the hungry catapilla on it and has little tentacles coming from the hood, it's so cute!! All in all a very successful day but I got oh test driving prams so it's all good lol.

oooo woot for bargains :dance: that dressing gown sounds so cute <3



brunettebimbo said:


> Mrss I've struggled with anxiety this pregnancy but it's down to my losses. I've seen a mental health midwife who has referred me for counselling. I don't feel too bad at the moment but I've not been able to relax in this pregnancy. I'm always scared. I've developed a stupid phobia about holes and have awful dreams all the time!

:hugs: big big hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are Team :blue: :happydance: Totally made up. He is perfect :cloud9:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/2783C760-0A1A-49AE-B422-A9346FE6DCCE_zpsbavg7c9j.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9AD38F56-2A7C-4AA9-8D3A-A56B233C7B1C_zpssc9voo6i.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/8569C49B-4F8C-43AB-9C51-4ABE2EE5CAF8_zpsvwfeq2vq.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/6A33F221-9E45-49B7-B0DD-F0B5B7CDBF26_zpsweu0gasi.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/56FD7B46-FA26-4790-B2F0-6CCB5E10A8DC_zps8jtzcuwf.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/BDF472C9-C33C-4508-B7DE-D93865042CD4_zps6ys9qvto.jpg


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Brunette:) is baby smiling in the 3d pic?? His too cute!


----------



## wildchic

Mrsstrezy- sorry you struggling with the anxiety. I suffered with this a few years back when dd was 2 years old. I do sometimes get panic attacks, but that's usually brought on when I over think things! I try to not think negatively(which is so hard). I hope it passes and that it doesn't get any worse when baby comes! If need be, I'm sure your doc will be able to prescribe a mild medication! Also, maybe find out if there are any natural/herbal meds that can help with anxiety, but also safe to take during pregnancy!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> Congrats Brunette:) is baby smiling in the 3d pic?? His too cute!

Thanks :) I think he looks like he is too!


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo - Congratulations hun! Such gorgeous scan photos xx


----------



## Izzie74

Fab pics brunette!


----------



## mrsstrezy

congrats on the boy Brunette! I'm sure your son will love having a little brother:)

Thanks to the ones who responded to my post. I know a lot of good techniques to manage things and I haven't had a panic attack in six months actually. I was just hoping the general anxiety would stay away for the whole pregnancy:-/ But like I said, probably best to get the "practice" with it now, than to have it all hit me at once after I have the baby. I just wondered if anyone else had experienced anxiety return in the second trimester. Maybe it never really truly went away in the first trimester, but I was just too overwhelmed with the morning sickness to notice it? Not sure! Either way I will keep trucking along! I have some supplements in mind that I'll take after birth that I was taking before I got pregnant...I'll just have to check and make sure they're ok for breastfeeding!


----------



## JanetPlanet

brunettebimbo said:


> We are Team :blue: :happydance: Totally made up. He is perfect :cloud9:

WOW, amazing pictures!! And he's smiling to:) Congrats!


----------



## sethsmummy

mrsstrezy said:


> congrats on the boy Brunette! I'm sure your son will love having a little brother:)
> 
> Thanks to the ones who responded to my post. I know a lot of good techniques to manage things and I haven't had a panic attack in six months actually. I was just hoping the general anxiety would stay away for the whole pregnancy:-/ But like I said, probably best to get the "practice" with it now, than to have it all hit me at once after I have the baby. I just wondered if anyone else had experienced anxiety return in the second trimester. Maybe it never really truly went away in the first trimester, but I was just too overwhelmed with the morning sickness to notice it? Not sure! Either way I will keep trucking along! I have some supplements in mind that I'll take after birth that I was taking before I got pregnant...I'll just have to check and make sure they're ok for breastfeeding!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

How's the nausea today sethsmummy? Hope you're having a better day.:hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

it was awful this morning but i haven't been sick today and it settled for the afternoon before coming back at tea time. :D so a much much better day today :D xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> it was awful this morning but i haven't been sick today and it settled for the afternoon before coming back at tea time. :D so a much much better day today :D xx

Great news. :thumbup:
​


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun :D how has your day been? xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

mrsstrezy said:


> congrats on the boy Brunette! I'm sure your son will love having a little brother:)
> 
> Thanks to the ones who responded to my post. I know a lot of good techniques to manage things and I haven't had a panic attack in six months actually. I was just hoping the general anxiety would stay away for the whole pregnancy:-/ But like I said, probably best to get the "practice" with it now, than to have it all hit me at once after I have the baby. I just wondered if anyone else had experienced anxiety return in the second trimester. Maybe it never really truly went away in the first trimester, but I was just too overwhelmed with the morning sickness to notice it? Not sure! Either way I will keep trucking along! I have some supplements in mind that I'll take after birth that I was taking before I got pregnant...I'll just have to check and make sure they're ok for breastfeeding!

Congrats brunette !!! He gorgeous!! 

Mrs, I also have anxiety. I struggle with periods of depression too. I find that when I don't feel well, my anxiety reduces because I just don't have the energy to care or worry as much. Once I start feeling better then the anxiety increases. It really sucks!! Sounds like you have some good strategies, so keep using them.


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> thanks hun :D how has your day been? xx

Except for this horrible exhaustion, I feel pretty good so I can't really complain, thanks for asking.
(I would LOVE a giant cup of real coffee!):coffee:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

So jealous of all u guys finding out now what ur having, I have over a month to wait!! I'm pretty certain I'm having a boy, I originally thought I wanted a girl but now I've started feeling that it's a boy, to the point where I'm looking at boys stuff and thinking of boys names, I'm really sure of it, I feel like I definitely want a boy and would be really shocked and maybe slightly disappointed if they tell me it's a girl, although I'm absolutely positive it would be extremely short lived because I want at least one of each anyway. I have been given 4 bags of boys clothes and can only envision buying things for a boy. 

Will be interesting to see if I'm right


----------



## ca154853

Luvspnk31 said:


> mrsstrezy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Eugh I feel awful. I did a night shift last night which I don't mind, I actually enjoy night shifts but I felt ill for most of it and when I got him I threw up, only managed to get 4 and half hours sleep and feeling shocking today and got a night shift again tonight. I feel like my stomach is constantly full which is making me think it's more to do with reflux but I don't no. I don't want to eat, I'm constantly thirsty but the more I drink the fuller my stomach feels. I was fine up.until 10 weeks then the sickness started and I feel worse in second trimester than I did in first. I have my 16 week appointment next Friday so hopefully she can give me some tips, until then if u guys can help I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Il take a look at kiddicare hopefully I can get a pram and travel cot at good prices. Iv decided I'm having a boy lol, I wanted a girl right up until yesterday but something has been telling me for weeks that it's a boy and something in me yesterday said yeah definitely boy, I think il be really shocked if it's a girl. I don't no why I think boy I just do
> 
> Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I totally understand. My morning sickness is hanging on as well. One of my friends(who is also pregnant) normally works third shift. She told me that she would switch with people so that she could work second shift because for whatever reason, working thirds made her morning sickness way worse. It must have to do with changing your biological clock and being sleep deprived. I have noticed that getting to bed by 9:30 helps me a lot! If I get to bed late, the day after is typically horrendous with nonstop nausea, so now I'm super strict with my bedtime. Another thing that really helps me is chewing gum.
> 
> AFM, I had my 16wk appointment today. Hearing the heartbeat is so nice...I wish I could listen to it all day. I was also able to schedule my gender ultrasound for August 27th...so excited...but wish it wasn't so far away:-/ I'm thinking of doing the cake gender reveal with family. Also, there's a nail lady at a local spa near me that likes to do nail art, and paints baby feet on her pregnant client's toes. Thinking of getting a pedicure with baby feet that are either pink or blue, and then posting it on social media. Is anyone doing a gender reveal party?Click to expand...
> 
> I had my 16 wk appt yesterday, found out we are team :pink: !!! I am beyond excited!!! I have 3 boys and 1 girl now, and I'm not gonna lie, I was really praying for a girl!! Fortunately, even my boys want a girl, lol. Only myself and my DH knows, we are going to do a small gender reveal party this weekend. I also have my 20 wk anatomy scan on aug 27th. Hoping she's still a girl then, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the length of that multi-quote ladies! We just moved and I've been without proper internet for 3 days so a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the moving tips. It's been relatively straightforward, and DS has been wonderful. He got a bit upset and grumpy yesterday, but its a big change for a little one so I've tried to be patient and understanding. I'm just glad that now we're settled I can go back to giving him loads of attention because the poor wee boy has watched far too much tv recently (I'm normally so strict!).
> 
> Does anyone else ever get a really sore vagina? I've had pains on and off throughout this pregnancy (almost like a lightening bolt...nice, right? :nope:), but today it honestly feels as if someone as kicked me really hard right there every time I move my right leg...so, so painful!
> 
> Man, the things I end up talking about on here!Click to expand...
> 
> I saw my midwife yesterday, she wasn't too concerned over the blood sugar drop, especially when I told her I had barely eaten anything that day. I had just never had one like that before.
> 
> I don't really have lightening crotch, but my lady bits are sore, but not too bad. It could definitely get worse, though, lol.Click to expand...

Awww I'm so happy you got your girl! :cloud9: Congrats hun! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ca154853

SCgirl said:


> Well, had our scan today- baby's hb was 161, and we learned that we are team blue :blue:! Baby was moving around a lot this time, which was awesome to see. So glad DH could be there too. Also learned I have an anterior placenta- so I'm bummed it'll probably be a while until I can really feel baby boy kick... have any of y'all had experience with this? When could you feel the baby?

Congrats! I only have boys so far so no experience w/ girls but my boys are a blast! :hugs: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ca154853

Jaybean said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a late comer to this thread but hope that's okay.
> 
> I'm Sheran and I'm 15+6 weeks pregnant with number 2. There is a big gap between them (my son will be 13 this month!) so kinda feels like starting again.
> All is going well. We have a second scan booked for this Wednesday and hoping to find out whether its a pink or blue baby! So excited!...
> 
> Hope you ladies are all keeping well.
> Will be nice to have people to chat with that are at the same stage as me xx

Welcome and congrats! Starting over can feel overwhelming but so exciting at the same time! Can't wait to hear what your having :) :happydance:


----------



## ca154853

sunshine85 said:


> Well ladies....we are TEAM PINK!!! I am so excited and speechless! We found out yesterday at 17+1 weeks...she is so beautiful!! :pink::pink::pink:


Aww shes gorgeous! I think she has your mouth? Congrats hun! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ca154853

emmi26 said:


> hi
> my due date is 13th january now :) we found out today we are having a little girl :)
> hope your all well
> emma

Congrats! wow so many girls! :cloud9: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ca154853

brunettebimbo said:


> We are Team :blue: :happydance: Totally made up. He is perfect :cloud9:
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/2783C760-0A1A-49AE-B422-A9346FE6DCCE_zpsbavg7c9j.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/9AD38F56-2A7C-4AA9-8D3A-A56B233C7B1C_zpssc9voo6i.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/8569C49B-4F8C-43AB-9C51-4ABE2EE5CAF8_zpsvwfeq2vq.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/6A33F221-9E45-49B7-B0DD-F0B5B7CDBF26_zpsweu0gasi.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/56FD7B46-FA26-4790-B2F0-6CCB5E10A8DC_zps8jtzcuwf.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/BDF472C9-C33C-4508-B7DE-D93865042CD4_zps6ys9qvto.jpg

Congrats! He is so cute!! I loved looking at the beautiful pics! I will be 16 weeks on my appointment thursday but idk if we are getting a scan or not lol Hoping for team blue but my sons want team pink will be happy either way :) Congrats again :hugs: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyLaura93

Hope everyone is well! I had some spotting the other night and the midwife refused to see me for some reason :wacko: so I ordered the sonoline b heartbeat monitor for next day delivery and had a lovely listen to my baby's heartbeat at 165bpm.

I also booked a private gender scan for this month, exciting :)


----------



## sethsmummy

JanetPlanet said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun :D how has your day been? xx
> 
> Except for this horrible exhaustion, I feel pretty good so I can't really complain, thanks for asking.
> (I would LOVE a giant cup of real coffee!):coffee:Click to expand...

im so glad i dont drink coffee :haha: Am i the only one who doesnt kinda watch caffeine intake? i drink at least one pepsi/coke a day. 



itsnowmyturn said:


> So jealous of all u guys finding out now what ur having, I have over a month to wait!! I'm pretty certain I'm having a boy, I originally thought I wanted a girl but now I've started feeling that it's a boy, to the point where I'm looking at boys stuff and thinking of boys names, I'm really sure of it, I feel like I definitely want a boy and would be really shocked and maybe slightly disappointed if they tell me it's a girl, although I'm absolutely positive it would be extremely short lived because I want at least one of each anyway. I have been given 4 bags of boys clothes and can only envision buying things for a boy.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if I'm right

awww thats great that you have a feeling.. a lot of the time mothers intuition is right. <3 



MummyLaura93 said:


> Hope everyone is well! I had some spotting the other night and the midwife refused to see me for some reason :wacko: so I ordered the sonoline b heartbeat monitor for next day delivery and had a lovely listen to my baby's heartbeat at 165bpm.
> 
> I also booked a private gender scan for this month, exciting :)

oh no hun so sorry you had some spotting hun. Our midwives wont see you unless its enough to leave a big mark on a pad. Glad you managed to find bubbs hb! I still cant find mine by myself :s 

AFM - Just had my call off the GP where i was supposed to get something for my MS ... And he point blank refused and was so damn rude!! 

he wont give me anything because he was "bought up not treating it and that women should just get on with it" ... " maybe some of the younger doctors would prescribe something but i wont" and when i said the midwife told me i would be able to get something he says "well maybe the midwife should prescribe it then" omfg! Iv a different gp calling later on!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Thanks, it's all stopped now thank goodness. It came after I had a really bad asthma attack which lasted 7 hours and my inhaler just didn't work. I was worried baby wasn't getting enough oxygen :/ 

That sounds like a pain in the bum, like he would know anyway, he's a guy and MS is different in every woman.. I mean if you're not getting nutrients to baby from throwing up so much surely he should realise stuff like this? x


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no thats not good hun! :hugs: that must have been quite scary to go through all in one day! 

Thankfully im not throwing up too often but why should we have to put up with the continuous debilitating nausea just because some man thinks we should just "get on with it" .. then again my dh isnt much more sympathetic :dohh:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does eating help at all?
I throw up every morning then have nausea pretty much all day. I find snacking helps a little. I've been given medication but won't use it unless I'm constantly throwing up.


----------



## sethsmummy

i cant eat when it hits :( even trying to get something down makes me gag. hopefully i wont need to use the meds either but if its really bad then i wont hesitate xxx


----------



## MummyLaura93

I actually don't think I get can over the fact a man told you to get on with your morning sickness, oh gosh :dohh:

Does anything help? Like sucking on mints? x


----------



## sethsmummy

i know! I really wanted to lay into him! I think i have a female doctor calling me this afternoon. 

lying down helps lol. but i cant do that everytime i feel sick. id never be out of bed :rofl: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lay down and eat :rofl:

What boys names do you all have? I'm stuck! :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

Woohoo female doctor called bk. I've to go to midwife tomorrow for urine and bp check and then shell come in and give me the prescription yey!

We are having Rohan (pronounced ro-an, so silent h ) Thomas for a boy. I picked rohan before I realised it's from Lord of the rings lol. Wondered why dh was so happy... and Dh chose Thomas as its his dad's middle name.


----------



## 0203

I'm glad a different doctor called you back Sethsmummy

We like the names Rowan and Oscar if bump is blue, just not sure which one yet. I can't describe it but neither of them particularly stand out as "the one" for me yet whereas our girls name (Matilda) I can't imagine using anything else.

I really like the spelling of Rohan Sethsmummy but DH is flat out refusing....because of the Lord of the rings and it's said with the H in that :dohh: I personally prefer the spelling with an H rather than the W but at least I get the name I'm (fairly sure) I want

This is a random question and I might be being a silly first time mum but is it normal for bumps to come and go? DH is saying I'm crazy but today I feel like I have no bump but for the last week or so I've thought I was beginning to start showing


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep normal. I think it depends where baby is laying :)


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 said:


> I'm glad a different doctor called you back Sethsmummy
> 
> We like the names Rowan and Oscar if bump is blue, just not sure which one yet. I can't describe it but neither of them particularly stand out as "the one" for me yet whereas our girls name (Matilda) I can't imagine using anything else.
> 
> I really like the spelling of Rohan Sethsmummy but DH is flat out refusing....because of the Lord of the rings and it's said with the H in that :dohh: I personally prefer the spelling with an H rather than the W but at least I get the name I'm (fairly sure) I want
> 
> This is a random question and I might be being a silly first time mum but is it normal for bumps to come and go? DH is saying I'm crazy but today I feel like I have no bump but for the last week or so I've thought I was beginning to start showing

I love the name :) I know i am going to have to correct a lot of people on how to say it because of lord of the rings but i didnt want to use the common spelling with the W. erm just slip the registrar a peice of paper on it when you register L/o and have an H instead of the W.. hehe ... Good choice in name :haha: my dh is a big LOTR fan so there was no issue from him.. it wasnt till i was on youtube one day that i realised my spelling for it was from there

very very normal hun, it totally depends on how the baby is lying and how much fluid etc you have on that particular day. xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

UK ladies, get yourself to Matalan!
Bargains, 7 babygrows for £7.50!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh how cute are those! Argh i really need to know what im having :haha: xx


----------



## Pix

Anybody else's baby like to roll instead of kick? Its so rare I feel an actual kick. But rolling? I sure hope that settles down before baby puts on the pounds because well... OUCH! I wonder if that is indicative of a boy or girl. LOL. 

You all seem so organized!!! I'm so far from organized it hurts! LOL.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine has definitely been rolling. It can be quite painful sometimes! He likes to stick out at times too! :lol:


----------



## ca154853

brunettebimbo said:


> UK ladies, get yourself to Matalan!
> Bargains, 7 babygrows for £7.50!

Awww so cute! Thanks for sharing and that sounds like a great deal :) :happydance:


----------



## Izzie74

sethsmummy said:


> Woohoo female doctor called bk. I've to go to midwife tomorrow for urine and bp check and then shell come in and give me the prescription yey!
> 
> We are having Rohan (pronounced ro-an, so silent h ) Thomas for a boy. I picked rohan before I realised it's from Lord of the rings lol. Wondered why dh was so happy... and Dh chose Thomas as its his dad's middle name.

Rohan, with the h pronounced, is very popular at my school with the Asian families. It is very cute.


----------



## MummyLaura93

0203 said:


> I'm glad a different doctor called you back Sethsmummy
> 
> We like the names Rowan and Oscar if bump is blue, just not sure which one yet. I can't describe it but neither of them particularly stand out as "the one" for me yet whereas our girls name (Matilda) I can't imagine using anything else.
> 
> I really like the spelling of Rohan Sethsmummy but DH is flat out refusing....because of the Lord of the rings and it's said with the H in that :dohh: I personally prefer the spelling with an H rather than the W but at least I get the name I'm (fairly sure) I want
> 
> This is a random question and I might be being a silly first time mum but is it normal for bumps to come and go? DH is saying I'm crazy but today I feel like I have no bump but for the last week or so I've thought I was beginning to start showing


My bump goes from fat to baby to nothing at all, no idea what it's doing haha


----------



## sethsmummy

Pix said:


> Anybody else's baby like to roll instead of kick? Its so rare I feel an actual kick. But rolling? I sure hope that settles down before baby puts on the pounds because well... OUCH! I wonder if that is indicative of a boy or girl. LOL.
> 
> You all seem so organized!!! I'm so far from organized it hurts! LOL.

i still just get little kicks and flutters just now. its probably because of how much space baby has :D 



Izzie74 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo female doctor called bk. I've to go to midwife tomorrow for urine and bp check and then shell come in and give me the prescription yey!
> 
> We are having Rohan (pronounced ro-an, so silent h ) Thomas for a boy. I picked rohan before I realised it's from Lord of the rings lol. Wondered why dh was so happy... and Dh chose Thomas as its his dad's middle name.
> 
> Rohan, with the h pronounced, is very popular at my school with the Asian families. It is very cute.Click to expand...

:) i've never met anybody with the name before :) Its nice to know im not the only one to like it though lol. xx

edit - iv just looked it up on the names thing for the first time and its an original sandskrit name :) "Rowan" is Irish and so is my name.. but i think ill stick to the H :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry I've been AWOL ladies, have had such a busy few days with the girls and their social lives! I'm busy all this week too actually but will read back and catch up at some point.

Brunettebimbo I see you're team :blue: yaaay congrats hun! And I guessed right too!

Hope everyone's ok :flower: 18 weeks today for me. Time is going too quickly! And bubs moved up to the 5th box of my ticker. Love it when that happens!


----------



## hopeful2012

My gender scan is tomorrow afternoon! I'm excited, but I really want a boy and I'm scared of my reaction if it's not. My emotions are everywhere today.


----------



## JanetPlanet

hopeful2012 said:


> My gender scan is tomorrow afternoon! I'm excited, but I really want a boy and I'm scared of my reaction if it's not. My emotions are everywhere today.

My husband and I wanted a girl, but obviously we're having a boy. :bodyb:

I have to say I was a little disappointed at first, but that didn't last long especially after waiting/worrying FOREVER for the Harmony, CVS and Amnio results (all clear). The stress of it all brought everything into prospective for us. I felt guilty about being disappointed when I first found out, but that feeling completely went away with time.

I think I knew it was a boy because I was researching potty training boys and circumcision at like 6-8 weeks...but it was still a COMPLETE SHOCK because I had read some studies saying that older moms tend to have girls (I'm super extra old!). We're very happy about it now and we couldn't imagine having anything but a baby boy. Plus, my husband and adult son are both giant boys so I think they'll keep each other occupied.:haha: 

Good luck tomorrow Hopeful2012!


----------



## Luvspnk31

brunettebimbo said:


> UK ladies, get yourself to Matalan!
> Bargains, 7 babygrows for £7.50!

You wanna get me some girl ones and mail them???? LOL..... those are super cute, and that's a great price. I love a good deal, even if it's an ocean away!!! :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

hopeful2012 said:


> My gender scan is tomorrow afternoon! I'm excited, but I really want a boy and I'm scared of my reaction if it's not. My emotions are everywhere today.

Hope you get your boy!! Let us know. 


I think we've decided on a name, which is a MIRACLE considering it took almost the whole 9 mos to pick dd name. We've never had an issue with boy names. 

Eliana Kristine is the name we've chosen. Still haven't told anyone what we're having. I'm enjoying torturing my family a little, lol.


----------



## ab75

That's a nice name luvspnk xx
JP, I bet you're not super extra old lol xx


----------



## ab75

18 weeks today, I feel huge lol xx


----------



## wildchic

Nice bump ab75!


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc - yey for 18 weeks! It seems to be flying past doesnt it! 




hopeful2012 said:


> My gender scan is tomorrow afternoon! I'm excited, but I really want a boy and I'm scared of my reaction if it's not. My emotions are everywhere today.

Good luck hun.. i hope you get your little blue bundle. And dont worry if you feel a little dissapointed.. its completely natural and it will pass :hugs: 



Luvspnk31 said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> My gender scan is tomorrow afternoon! I'm excited, but I really want a boy and I'm scared of my reaction if it's not. My emotions are everywhere today.
> 
> Hope you get your boy!! Let us know.
> 
> 
> I think we've decided on a name, which is a MIRACLE considering it took almost the whole 9 mos to pick dd name. We've never had an issue with boy names.
> 
> Eliana Kristine is the name we've chosen. Still haven't told anyone what we're having. I'm enjoying torturing my family a little, lol.Click to expand...

thats a lovely name hun! Are you keeping gender a secret till birth? We did with DS2 but aren't this time. 



ab75 said:


> View attachment 790261
> 
> 
> 
> 18 weeks today, I feel huge lol xx

gorgeous bump hun! :cloud9:


----------



## Izzie74

Great bump pic ab!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv had to delay my scan it's now not until the 15th September, oh decided not to listen when I told him to find out about his work trip and now iv changed the appointment and got to wait an extra week :-(


----------



## Izzie74

Anyone else ravounously hungry all the time? I can't seem to eat a lot at one sitting, but have to constantly pick throughout the day. But all this eating Is making me feel sick ... Not having a great day :(


----------



## SCgirl

yes- except eating makes me feel better... but i've been surprised at how little i eat during actual meals!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies. Hope you are all well. Seems like I haven't been online in so long. Caught up with a few pages but will read the rest later.

Had my 16week appointment today, said baby sounded happy. 
Has anyone had an abnormal smear before and had to see a consultant during pregnancy? I had an abnormal smear, must be about 6years ago and my midwife has booked me in to see a consultant, and today wrote on my notes that I am high risk at present. 
I didn't have to see anyone while I was pregnant with Alex and I obviously told them about my abnormal smear then..


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I was constantly hungry during first trimester, this trimester my appetite has gone and is replaced with constantly feeling uncomfortably full and having reflux. Already feels like my stomach has been pushed up inside my throat, how much room does a 15+4 week fetus need lol


----------



## Izzie74

SCgirl said:


> yes- except eating makes me feel better... but i've been surprised at how little i eat during actual meals!

Yes, it made me feel better earlier on, but the last few days have been a nightmare. Eating so much rubbish just because I can keep it down. Poor baby :(


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> Iv had to delay my scan it's now not until the 15th September, oh decided not to listen when I told him to find out about his work trip and now iv changed the appointment and got to wait an extra week :-(

Aww no so sorry you've had to delay your scan hun :( :hugs:



Izzie74 said:


> Anyone else ravounously hungry all the time? I can't seem to eat a lot at one sitting, but have to constantly pick throughout the day. But all this eating Is making me feel sick ... Not having a great day :(

My appetite is more or less gone. 



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you are all well. Seems like I haven't been online in so long. Caught up with a few pages but will read the rest later.
> 
> Had my 16week appointment today, said baby sounded happy.
> Has anyone had an abnormal smear before and had to see a consultant during pregnancy? I had an abnormal smear, must be about 6years ago and my midwife has booked me in to see a consultant, and today wrote on my notes that I am high risk at present.
> I didn't have to see anyone while I was pregnant with Alex and I obviously told them about my abnormal smear then..

Glad your appointment went well hun. I think it could be because pregnancy hormones can make cells change so they might need to keep an eye on it. I could be very wrong though. Hopefully not long till you see the consultant and get some answers.


Afm - so much for getting something for the ms. I went to the doctors earlier and after telling me on the phone yesterday she would give me something she refused!! What a bloody waste of time! She made it out like it's because I'm fat! Going on and on and on about my diet... Oh you can't use stork (butter) and no you can't have cheese it's too fattening...try lettuce instead. Erm yes because when I don't feel sick I really wanna sit down with a lettuce sandwich. :grr:


----------



## Izzie74

Any uk girls planning on watching the new bbc drama In the Club tonight?


----------



## ab75

I'm going to watch it xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Izzie74 said:


> Any uk girls planning on watching the new bbc drama In the Club tonight?

Not heard of that


----------



## wifey2013

Izzie74 said:


> Anyone else ravounously hungry all the time? I can't seem to eat a lot at one sitting, but have to constantly pick throughout the day. But all this eating Is making me feel sick ... Not having a great day :(

I've actually been the complete opposite. I have ZERO appetite. I have to force myself to eat my meals, and even then, I can only eat a few bites before feeling overly full again. If I eat too much I feel full for hours. Not sure what to do about it. Trying to eat healthier and maybe going to start juicing once a day to get the nutrients I'm losing out on.


----------



## Luvspnk31

sethsmummy said:


> ttc - yey for 18 weeks! It seems to be flying past doesnt it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> My gender scan is tomorrow afternoon! I'm excited, but I really want a boy and I'm scared of my reaction if it's not. My emotions are everywhere today.
> 
> Good luck hun.. i hope you get your little blue bundle. And dont worry if you feel a little dissapointed.. its completely natural and it will pass :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> My gender scan is tomorrow afternoon! I'm excited, but I really want a boy and I'm scared of my reaction if it's not. My emotions are everywhere today.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you get your boy!! Let us know.
> 
> 
> I think we've decided on a name, which is a MIRACLE considering it took almost the whole 9 mos to pick dd name. We've never had an issue with boy names.
> 
> Eliana Kristine is the name we've chosen. Still haven't told anyone what we're having. I'm enjoying torturing my family a little, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> thats a lovely name hun! Are you keeping gender a secret till birth? We did with DS2 but aren't this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 790261
> 
> 
> 
> 18 weeks today, I feel huge lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> gorgeous bump hun! :cloud9:Click to expand...


Thx! No, we aren't going to keep it a secret the whole time. We were going to do a small gender reveal last weekend, but decided to wait. My youngests bday is this month, so we might wait to do it then when everyone is together.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww that would be lovely hun :D make it a bday and gender reveal party :D 

I know it killed my family not finding out last time :haha: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Izzie74 said:


> Any uk girls planning on watching the new bbc drama In the Club tonight?

What is it?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry for TMI but something down there just doesn't feel right, after a wee when I wipe it burns and also sex burns too. The Doctor has treated me for thrush with a pessary twice but it's not worked. Today the burning is worse and I have LOTS of creamy CM. I had to do a self swab at the Doctors on Friday and should have results tomorrow, I'm worried that they will say they've found nothing but I've no idea what else it could be other than Bacterial Vaginosis! Anyone had anything similar?

On a plus note, baby boy is moving so so much. I feel him pretty much all day now :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

could be a UTI hun x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had my urine tested and that came back normal :wacko:


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- I don't have the burn, but I've been itching real bad down there(sorry tmi). I think my itch is caused by the increase in discharge I've been having. Could it be your cm causing it?


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Any uk girls planning on watching the new bbc drama In the Club tonight?
> 
> What is it?Click to expand...

A new Kay Mellor drama about pregnant women.


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> Brunette- I don't have the burn, but I've been itching real bad down there(sorry tmi). I think my itch is caused by the increase in discharge I've been having. Could it be your cm causing it?

Yeh maybe. The burns been worse today and I have an increase of CM.


----------



## ca154853

itsnowmyturn said:


> Iv had to delay my scan it's now not until the 15th September, oh decided not to listen when I told him to find out about his work trip and now iv changed the appointment and got to wait an extra week :-(

So sorry to hear that! I know you were already upset to wait that long anyway :( :hugs: Hope time flys for you hun


----------



## ca154853

brunettebimbo said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Brunette- I don't have the burn, but I've been itching real bad down there(sorry tmi). I think my itch is caused by the increase in discharge I've been having. Could it be your cm causing it?
> 
> Yeh maybe. The burns been worse today and I have an increase of CM.Click to expand...

Sounds like a very persistent yeast infection. Ask your doctor if it is and if it is safe to take diflucan it works in 24 hours and much better than over the counter. Bacterial Vaginosis usually has a bad smell not sure if you are having that but I always get yeast in pregnancy gotta love those hormones!


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:
 

> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Brunette- I don't have the burn, but I've been itching real bad down there(sorry tmi). I think my itch is caused by the increase in discharge I've been having. Could it be your cm causing it?
> 
> Yeh maybe. The burns been worse today and I have an increase of CM.Click to expand...

hope it stops soon hun! 



:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I just got my first proper full blown kick from baby!! It kicked the laptop and made it move <3 :cloud9:


----------



## wildchic

Sethsmummy- how lovely! Baby must be nice & strong! Can't wait to see and feel some real good kicks myself!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Brunette- I don't have the burn, but I've been itching real bad down there(sorry tmi). I think my itch is caused by the increase in discharge I've been having. Could it be your cm causing it?
> 
> Yeh maybe. The burns been worse today and I have an increase of CM.Click to expand...

I've found that washing 3 times a day and panty liners help. I also had to keep myself shaved clean coz that also irritates the skin. I hope it clears up soon though! How's your water intake?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Needs upping to be honest! Must try harder :lol:


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> Afm - so much for getting something for the ms. I went to the doctors earlier and after telling me on the phone yesterday she would give me something she refused!! What a bloody waste of time! She made it out like it's because I'm fat! Going on and on and on about my diet... Oh you can't use stork (butter) and no you can't have cheese it's too fattening...try lettuce instead. Erm yes because when I don't feel sick I really wanna sit down with a lettuce sandwich. :grr:

We have a new prescription medication here for morning sickness called Diclegis. https://www.diclegis.com/ It's a class A drug, which means that it's been specifically tested on pregnant women and their babies and considered safe.

Basically, it's a combination of doxylamine succinate (an antihistamine and/or sleep aid, it's called Unisom here), and pyridoxine hydrochloride (which I think is just vitamin B6). I don't know if they have doxylamine succinate in Scotland, but I believe it's available in other parts of the UK under the names Somnil, Donormyl, DSozile and Restavit. But it should contain doxylamine succinate *ONLY*. Doxylamine succinate is considered safe, but other things in sleep aids may not be, so be careful about that!! If you can't find doxylamine succinate, taking a bit of vitamin B6 alone may help - but I'm not sure about the dose.

Obviously, I can't vouch for either it's safety or efficacy. If it's something you want to try, PLEASE research it thoroughly!!! The Diclegis website lists some possible interactions with other medications and/or allergies that you should look at before you try it. I just wanted to mention it. I know you've been having a rough go of it. :hugs:

As for what your doctor said, ridiculous! :dohh:

Proteins with fat (like cheese or butter) are better for nausea than carbs such as lettuce, crackers, bread etc. Some doctors like to blame EVERY THING on weight. Morning sickness is NOT caused by weight. Eating something like cheese or cottage cheese right before bed may help with morning-time nausea. I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Can't believe how much I've missed out on in the last few days but I think I've caught up, I didn't multiple quote cos we would have been here all night. 

I love the bump pics, but I still don't have a bump just looking weird. 

It's so cool people are feeling baby move, I'm still not feeling anything. 

Sorry for everyone with morning sickness and possible infections. 

I have no appetite at all and when I do eat I'm full after 1 mouthful. 

I've been having low abdo pain again, is it just stretching still?? 

I had my consultant appointment today, they have booked extra scans for some reason and have made a referral to the mental health people... I don't really understand what it means.... 

Hope everyone is okiee. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## hopeful2012

Ultrasound went well, I have several good profile pictures, but baby wouldn't cooperate to get the 3d. We were able to see it move some, swallow, and the heartbeat. Our ultrasound tech looked 4 times, but it seems we are also team pink. I'm kinda disappointed. I know I should be happy and it means we don't have to buy slot, but I really wanted a boy. Our gender reveal is Sunday. I have lots to do before then and no motivation. I also think I may have a yeast infection...


----------



## wildchic

hopeful2012 said:


> Ultrasound went well, I have several good profile pictures, but baby wouldn't cooperate to get the 3d. We were able to see it move some, swallow, and the heartbeat. Our ultrasound tech looked 4 times, but it seems we are also team pink. I'm kinda disappointed. I know I should be happy and it means we don't have to buy slot, but I really wanted a boy. Our gender reveal is Sunday. I have lots to do before then and no motivation. I also think I may have a yeast infection...

Glad u/s went well! Before you know it, your disappointment will be replaced by joy! Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Swabs came back normal. I've booked to go in again on Friday because this burning isn't normal. I have so much creamy CM too it's unreal!


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- maybe try increasing your water intake and see how things go. My doc said that sometimes, us pregnant ladies wee a bit and we don't realize it. If our urine is too strong, and you do leak a bit, it could cause burning. I'm not saying that is the case with you, but it could be. Maybe also ask your doc when you go if that could be the cause, seeing that the swabs came back normal. I'm making a list of things that I'm finding not normal to ask at my appointment next Tuesday. I need some answers from the doc himself as google-ing is just scary!


----------



## wildchic

Dawnyybus said:


> Can't believe how much I've missed out on in the last few days but I think I've caught up, I didn't multiple quote cos we would have been here all night.
> 
> I love the bump pics, but I still don't have a bump just looking weird.
> 
> It's so cool people are feeling baby move, I'm still not feeling anything.
> 
> Sorry for everyone with morning sickness and possible infections.
> 
> I have no appetite at all and when I do eat I'm full after 1 mouthful.
> 
> I've been having low abdo pain again, is it just stretching still??
> 
> I had my consultant appointment today, they have booked extra scans for some reason and have made a referral to the mental health people... I don't really understand what it means....
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee.
> 
> Xxxxxx

The lower abdomen pain could be stretching! Is it a pain or pressure? I've been having lower pressure and backache, I've gotten a maternity support band to help with both backache and lower pressure.


----------



## LoolaBear

I forgot to update this thread, my bfp turned out to be a chemical, we have been ntnp since but right now i am actually quite content with our little family.
Good luck to all and fingers crossed everything goes ok for you all. :flow:


----------



## sethsmummy

wildchic said:


> Sethsmummy- how lovely! Baby must be nice & strong! Can't wait to see and feel some real good kicks myself!

Thanks hun. I still cant find it myself on a doppler :haha: 



JanetPlanet said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Afm - so much for getting something for the ms. I went to the doctors earlier and after telling me on the phone yesterday she would give me something she refused!! What a bloody waste of time! She made it out like it's because I'm fat! Going on and on and on about my diet... Oh you can't use stork (butter) and no you can't have cheese it's too fattening...try lettuce instead. Erm yes because when I don't feel sick I really wanna sit down with a lettuce sandwich. :grr:
> 
> We have a new prescription medication here for morning sickness called Diclegis. https://www.diclegis.com/ It's a class A drug, which means that it's been specifically tested on pregnant women and their babies and considered safe.
> 
> Basically, it's a combination of doxylamine succinate (an antihistamine and/or sleep aid, it's called Unisom here), and pyridoxine hydrochloride (which I think is just vitamin B6). I don't know if they have doxylamine succinate in Scotland, but I believe it's available in other parts of the UK under the names Somnil, Donormyl, DSozile and Restavit. But it should contain doxylamine succinate *ONLY*. Doxylamine succinate is considered safe, but other things in sleep aids may not be, so be careful about that!! If you can't find doxylamine succinate, taking a bit of vitamin B6 alone may help - but I'm not sure about the dose.
> 
> Obviously, I can't vouch for either it's safety or efficacy. If it's something you want to try, PLEASE research it thoroughly!!! The Diclegis website lists some possible interactions with other medications and/or allergies that you should look at before you try it. I just wanted to mention it. I know you've been having a rough go of it. :hugs:
> 
> As for what your doctor said, ridiculous! :dohh:
> 
> Proteins with fat (like cheese or butter) are better for nausea than carbs such as lettuce, crackers, bread etc. Some doctors like to blame EVERY THING on weight. Morning sickness is NOT caused by weight. Eating something like cheese or cottage cheese right before bed may help with morning-time nausea. I hope you feel better soon!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Im not going to get anything for it. I wont buy over the counter and my gp has refused to give me anything so its just a case of getting on with it and hoping it eases soon. 



Dawnyybus said:


> Can't believe how much I've missed out on in the last few days but I think I've caught up, I didn't multiple quote cos we would have been here all night.
> 
> I love the bump pics, but I still don't have a bump just looking weird.
> 
> It's so cool people are feeling baby move, I'm still not feeling anything.
> 
> Sorry for everyone with morning sickness and possible infections.
> 
> I have no appetite at all and when I do eat I'm full after 1 mouthful.
> 
> I've been having low abdo pain again, is it just stretching still??
> 
> I had my consultant appointment today, they have booked extra scans for some reason and have made a referral to the mental health people... I don't really understand what it means....
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee.
> 
> Xxxxxx

oooo extra scans are good :D you get to see baby more :D Did they ask you first about whether you were happy to be reffered to the mental health team hun? Im pretty sure they have to actually ask you first. :hugs: It can definitely be stretching pain hun.. i get it a lot xx



hopeful2012 said:


> Ultrasound went well, I have several good profile pictures, but baby wouldn't cooperate to get the 3d. We were able to see it move some, swallow, and the heartbeat. Our ultrasound tech looked 4 times, but it seems we are also team pink. I'm kinda disappointed. I know I should be happy and it means we don't have to buy slot, but I really wanted a boy. Our gender reveal is Sunday. I have lots to do before then and no motivation. I also think I may have a yeast infection...

Congratulations on team pink hun. I understand your dissapointment but it should last for long :hugs: Such a shame you couldnt get your 3D images though! oh dear for a yeast infection.. have you an appointment to get anything for it yet hun? 



LoolaBear said:


> I forgot to update this thread, my bfp turned out to be a chemical, we have been ntnp since but right now i am actually quite content with our little family.
> Good luck to all and fingers crossed everything goes ok for you all. :flow:

so sorry hun :hugs: Good luck in the future :hugs: xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

So sorry Loola :hugs:

Wildchic I suppose it could be that! I'm going to get them to have a look on Friday and see if everything looks normal. I was told maybe a graze?

Dr Google is a shit, I googled about this and of course got some awful answers, STDs which is a big no no and cancer! I don't think I will Google in future!


----------



## ab75

Sorry loola xx


----------



## 0203

Sorry loola :hugs:


I'm really sorry I can't quote on My phone, tried a few times and the Post isn't showing, this my phone is rubbish!

I was referred to the mental health team too dawnybuss and after a chat with them I got discharged. I'm sure they should have asked you first though. Mine was because I have a history of depression and anxiety as I have been a victim of abuse. When speaking to the mental health team I assured them that I was feeling fine at the moment and have a strong support network, I had to promise them that I would refer myself of I felt any symptoms coming back

Afm I am fairly sure I'm feeling the baby move on a daily basis, only when I am laying or sitting down though, sometimes they seem quite far on the left so not sure if it is baby moving or other strange things going on. They are like quick little pulses. I like thinking they are the baby, especially when it's in the spot where the heart beat was last heard.
I have an absolutely terrible taste in my mouth 24/7 had it for about three days now and I can't find anything that will make it go away! Any tips?


----------



## brunettebimbo

A tongue scraper is brilliant for that horrible taste and swilling with mouthwash :)


----------



## wildchic

LoolaBear said:


> I forgot to update this thread, my bfp turned out to be a chemical, we have been ntnp since but right now i am actually quite content with our little family.
> Good luck to all and fingers crossed everything goes ok for you all. :flow:

:hugs: Sorry about your chemical hun!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> So sorry Loola :hugs:
> 
> Wildchic I suppose it could be that! I'm going to get them to have a look on Friday and see if everything looks normal. I was told maybe a graze?
> 
> Dr Google is a shit, I googled about this and of course got some awful answers, STDs which is a big no no and cancer! I don't think I will Google in future!

Yes, have them check it out for you! A graze? I'm not too familiar with that! I've said it before & I'll say it again, Google is evil! STDs? Seriously?


----------



## Izzie74

0203 said:


> Sorry loola :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry I can't quote on My phone, tried a few times and the Post isn't showing, this my phone is rubbish!
> 
> I was referred to the mental health team too dawnybuss and after a chat with them I got discharged. I'm sure they should have asked you first though. Mine was because I have a history of depression and anxiety as I have been a victim of abuse. When speaking to the mental health team I assured them that I was feeling fine at the moment and have a strong support network, I had to promise them that I would refer myself of I felt any symptoms coming back
> 
> Afm I am fairly sure I'm feeling the baby move on a daily basis, only when I am laying or sitting down though, sometimes they seem quite far on the left so not sure if it is baby moving or other strange things going on. They are like quick little pulses. I like thinking they are the baby, especially when it's in the spot where the heart beat was last heard.
> I have an absolutely terrible taste in my mouth 24/7 had it for about three days now and I can't find anything that will make it go away! Any tips?

I had the horrible taste during my first pregnancy. The thing I found that worked was lemon squash. I'm drinking it by the bucketful this time too and no bad mouth taste. :happydance:


----------



## Dawnyybus

wildchic said:


> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe how much I've missed out on in the last few days but I think I've caught up, I didn't multiple quote cos we would have been here all night.
> 
> I love the bump pics, but I still don't have a bump just looking weird.
> 
> It's so cool people are feeling baby move, I'm still not feeling anything.
> 
> Sorry for everyone with morning sickness and possible infections.
> 
> I have no appetite at all and when I do eat I'm full after 1 mouthful.
> 
> I've been having low abdo pain again, is it just stretching still??
> 
> I had my consultant appointment today, they have booked extra scans for some reason and have made a referral to the mental health people... I don't really understand what it means....
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee.
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> The lower abdomen pain could be stretching! Is it a pain or pressure? I've been having lower pressure and backache, I've gotten a maternity support band to help with both backache and lower pressure.Click to expand...

Erm... It's hard to explain I think it's abit of both really. I don't have a bump or anything so I dunno if a support would work?? Where do you get them from?? Xxxxxx




Dawnyybus said:


> Can't believe how much I've missed out on in the last few days but I think I've caught up, I didn't multiple quote cos we would have been here all night.
> 
> I love the bump pics, but I still don't have a bump just looking weird.
> 
> It's so cool people are feeling baby move, I'm still not feeling anything.
> 
> Sorry for everyone with morning sickness and possible infections.
> 
> I have no appetite at all and when I do eat I'm full after 1 mouthful.
> 
> I've been having low abdo pain again, is it just stretching still??
> 
> I had my consultant appointment today, they have booked extra scans for some reason and have made a referral to the mental health people... I don't really understand what it means....
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee.
> 
> Xxxxxx

oooo extra scans are good :D you get to see baby more :D Did they ask you first about whether you were happy to be reffered to the mental health team hun? Im pretty sure they have to actually ask you first. :hugs: It can definitely be stretching pain hun.. i get it a lot xx

They are like at the end though?? Why are they doing more scans I don't really understand... My mum and boyfriend made the decision with the consultant not me... That's okiee then although I thought we only had stretching in the beginning xxxxx




0203 said:


> Sorry loola :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry I can't quote on My phone, tried a few times and the Post isn't showing, this my phone is rubbish!
> 
> I was referred to the mental health team too dawnybuss and after a chat with them I got discharged. I'm sure they should have asked you first though. Mine was because I have a history of depression and anxiety as I have been a victim of abuse. When speaking to the mental health team I assured them that I was feeling fine at the moment and have a strong support network, I had to promise them that I would refer myself of I felt any symptoms coming back

I've seen mental health teams before and they don't really do a lot, I found half of them to be useless so I dunno what these ones expect to be able to do that the others haven't... 


I'm finding everything quite overwhelming at the moment and don't really know what to do... 
I went back to work today and that was quite stressful, no one really spoke to me much (you can tell they all hate me) and it's all changing there so I don't know the new bosses and I had a lot of work that I couldn't get done as I was busy, luckily there is a temp doing half my work as I'd never get any done... 
Is 6:30 to early to go to bed?? Although I'm getting no housework done and am going away Friday straight from work so will get nothing done then either... 

Hope all is okiee xxxxxx


----------



## Kailetski

To all the ladies with yeast infections, try pure cranberry juice, none of the cocktail though, all that sugar will make it worse. I found one where you add water and sugar to it yourself, (I only add the water) it seems to work better for me than the creams and stuff, I had a persistent infection the month before getting pregnant that nothing would get rid of and it lasted about a month (TMI but I'm actually pretty sure that the first time we had sex after it was gone was when we conceived)... and then another about a month after getting pregnant... the second one is when I tried the cranberry juice and it took much less time to go away... I also think I may be allergic to the creams though as every time I've use them I burn and itch a million times worse than I did before. 
Now the moment I start feeling one coming on I start chugging the juice and haven't had another since, as much as I hate cranberry juice I really do think it works wonders.:happydance::winkwink:


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Loola :hugs:
> 
> Wildchic I suppose it could be that! I'm going to get them to have a look on Friday and see if everything looks normal. I was told maybe a graze?
> 
> Dr Google is a shit, I googled about this and of course got some awful answers, STDs which is a big no no and cancer! I don't think I will Google in future!
> 
> Yes, have them check it out for you! A graze? I'm not too familiar with that! I've said it before & I'll say it again, Google is evil! STDs? Seriously?Click to expand...

Yeh I know right! I've been with my husband nearly 8 years, we were both checked out in the early days and given the all clear etc so there's not a chance!


----------



## wildchic

Kailetski said:


> To all the ladies with yeast infections, try pure cranberry juice, none of the cocktail though, all that sugar will make it worse. I found one where you add water and sugar to it yourself, (I only add the water) it seems to work better for me than the creams and stuff, I had a persistent infection the month before getting pregnant that nothing would get rid of and it lasted about a month (TMI but I'm actually pretty sure that the first time we had sex after it was gone was when we conceived)... and then another about a month after getting pregnant... the second one is when I tried the cranberry juice and it took much less time to go away... I also think I may be allergic to the creams though as every time I've use them I burn and itch a million times worse than I did before.
> Now the moment I start feeling one coming on I start chugging the juice and haven't had another since, as much as I hate cranberry juice I really do think it works wonders.:happydance::winkwink:

I always knew/heard about cranberry juice, but never tried it myself. My MIL swears by it though! Do you know if its safe to take while pregnant? And thanks for the tip!


----------



## wildchic

Dawnyybus said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe how much I've missed out on in the last few days but I think I've caught up, I didn't multiple quote cos we would have been here all night.
> 
> I love the bump pics, but I still don't have a bump just looking weird.
> 
> It's so cool people are feeling baby move, I'm still not feeling anything.
> 
> Sorry for everyone with morning sickness and possible infections.
> 
> I have no appetite at all and when I do eat I'm full after 1 mouthful.
> 
> I've been having low abdo pain again, is it just stretching still??
> 
> I had my consultant appointment today, they have booked extra scans for some reason and have made a referral to the mental health people... I don't really understand what it means....
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee.
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> The lower abdomen pain could be stretching! Is it a pain or pressure? I've been having lower pressure and backache, I've gotten a maternity support band to help with both backache and lower pressure.Click to expand...
> 
> Erm... It's hard to explain I think it's abit of both really. I don't have a bump or anything so I dunno if a support would work?? Where do you get them from?? Xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnyybus said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe how much I've missed out on in the last few days but I think I've caught up, I didn't multiple quote cos we would have been here all night.
> 
> I love the bump pics, but I still don't have a bump just looking weird.
> 
> It's so cool people are feeling baby move, I'm still not feeling anything.
> 
> Sorry for everyone with morning sickness and possible infections.
> 
> I have no appetite at all and when I do eat I'm full after 1 mouthful.
> 
> I've been having low abdo pain again, is it just stretching still??
> 
> I had my consultant appointment today, they have booked extra scans for some reason and have made a referral to the mental health people... I don't really understand what it means....
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee.
> 
> XxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> oooo extra scans are good :D you get to see baby more :D Did they ask you first about whether you were happy to be reffered to the mental health team hun? Im pretty sure they have to actually ask you first. :hugs: It can definitely be stretching pain hun.. i get it a lot xx
> 
> They are like at the end though?? Why are they doing more scans I don't really understand... My mum and boyfriend made the decision with the consultant not me... That's okiee then although I thought we only had stretching in the beginning xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry loola :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry I can't quote on My phone, tried a few times and the Post isn't showing, this my phone is rubbish!
> 
> I was referred to the mental health team too dawnybuss and after a chat with them I got discharged. I'm sure they should have asked you first though. Mine was because I have a history of depression and anxiety as I have been a victim of abuse. When speaking to the mental health team I assured them that I was feeling fine at the moment and have a strong support network, I had to promise them that I would refer myself of I felt any symptoms coming backClick to expand...
> 
> I've seen mental health teams before and they don't really do a lot, I found half of them to be useless so I dunno what these ones expect to be able to do that the others haven't...
> 
> 
> I'm finding everything quite overwhelming at the moment and don't really know what to do...
> I went back to work today and that was quite stressful, no one really spoke to me much (you can tell they all hate me) and it's all changing there so I don't know the new bosses and I had a lot of work that I couldn't get done as I was busy, luckily there is a temp doing half my work as I'd never get any done...
> Is 6:30 to early to go to bed?? Although I'm getting no housework done and am going away Friday straight from work so will get nothing done then either...
> 
> Hope all is okiee xxxxxxClick to expand...

Its not the bump that causes lower pressure, its actually the baby laying low. I got my support band from a maternity/baby store. It has helped somewhat, the pressure is not so intense anymore! It hasn't done much for my backache yet(only using 3 days). Hope it eases up for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> Kailetski said:
> 
> 
> To all the ladies with yeast infections, try pure cranberry juice, none of the cocktail though, all that sugar will make it worse. I found one where you add water and sugar to it yourself, (I only add the water) it seems to work better for me than the creams and stuff, I had a persistent infection the month before getting pregnant that nothing would get rid of and it lasted about a month (TMI but I'm actually pretty sure that the first time we had sex after it was gone was when we conceived)... and then another about a month after getting pregnant... the second one is when I tried the cranberry juice and it took much less time to go away... I also think I may be allergic to the creams though as every time I've use them I burn and itch a million times worse than I did before.
> Now the moment I start feeling one coming on I start chugging the juice and haven't had another since, as much as I hate cranberry juice I really do think it works wonders.:happydance::winkwink:
> 
> I always knew/heard about cranberry juice, but never tried it myself. My MIL swears by it though! Do you know if its safe to take while pregnant? And thanks for the tip!Click to expand...

It's just a fruit juice so should be. 
I always thought cranberry was for cystitis not thrush?


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- reason I asked is I had lining issues before getting my bfp and when I got my bfp, I got myself some Pomegranate juice. I had half a glass every day for 3 days and I had the worst cramps! My dh threw it out on day 4, said it could only be that that was causing it. So I just want to make sure on this sort of thing before jumping in and just doing.


----------



## Kailetski

brunettebimbo said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailetski said:
> 
> 
> To all the ladies with yeast infections, try pure cranberry juice, none of the cocktail though, all that sugar will make it worse. I found one where you add water and sugar to it yourself, (I only add the water) it seems to work better for me than the creams and stuff, I had a persistent infection the month before getting pregnant that nothing would get rid of and it lasted about a month (TMI but I'm actually pretty sure that the first time we had sex after it was gone was when we conceived)... and then another about a month after getting pregnant... the second one is when I tried the cranberry juice and it took much less time to go away... I also think I may be allergic to the creams though as every time I've use them I burn and itch a million times worse than I did before.
> Now the moment I start feeling one coming on I start chugging the juice and haven't had another since, as much as I hate cranberry juice I really do think it works wonders.:happydance::winkwink:
> 
> I always knew/heard about cranberry juice, but never tried it myself. My MIL swears by it though! Do you know if its safe to take while pregnant? And thanks for the tip!Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a fruit juice so should be.
> I always thought cranberry was for cystitis not thrush?Click to expand...

I'd assume it's safe especially with as much as I was drinking for a while there and I haven't had any problems so far, but you could always google it. 
I had always heard to drink it for UTI, bladder & kidney infections which I used to have a lot of but I would refuse because I couldn't stand it, but when it came to the last few yeast infections I was willing to try anything and a friend suggested it, it seems to work for me, I don't see how it could hurt to try it.:shrug:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Try natural yogurt for yeast infections, I have a friend who swears by it, every time she has to have antibiotics she gets a yeast infection so has natural yogurt and it always works, something about balancing the bacteria


----------



## Luvspnk31

Kailetski said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailetski said:
> 
> 
> To all the ladies with yeast infections, try pure cranberry juice, none of the cocktail though, all that sugar will make it worse. I found one where you add water and sugar to it yourself, (I only add the water) it seems to work better for me than the creams and stuff, I had a persistent infection the month before getting pregnant that nothing would get rid of and it lasted about a month (TMI but I'm actually pretty sure that the first time we had sex after it was gone was when we conceived)... and then another about a month after getting pregnant... the second one is when I tried the cranberry juice and it took much less time to go away... I also think I may be allergic to the creams though as every time I've use them I burn and itch a million times worse than I did before.
> Now the moment I start feeling one coming on I start chugging the juice and haven't had another since, as much as I hate cranberry juice I really do think it works wonders.:happydance::winkwink:
> 
> I always knew/heard about cranberry juice, but never tried it myself. My MIL swears by it though! Do you know if its safe to take while pregnant? And thanks for the tip!Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a fruit juice so should be.
> I always thought cranberry was for cystitis not thrush?Click to expand...
> 
> I'd assume it's safe especially with as much as I was drinking for a while there and I haven't had any problems so far, but you could always google it.
> I had always heard to drink it for UTI, bladder & kidney infections which I used to have a lot of but I would refuse because I couldn't stand it, but when it came to the last few yeast infections I was willing to try anything and a friend suggested it, it seems to work for me, I don't see how it could hurt to try it.:shrug:Click to expand...

Anything with a high acidity level will help with yeast infection, as it's an overgrowth of candida. Raw apple cider vinegar is helpful too. I would go with the cranberry though. It's got to taste better, lol.


----------



## ca154853

lol yeah I can't imagine chugging vinegar yech! :)


----------



## Kailetski

itsnowmyturn said:


> Try natural yogurt for yeast infections, I have a friend who swears by it, every time she has to have antibiotics she gets a yeast infection so has natural yogurt and it always works, something about balancing the bacteria

I tried that first, literally the second I put it in my mouth I was spitting it back out and gagging... it's still sitting in my fridge waiting to be thrown out... I'll take cranberry any day over that nasty stuff.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm seeing my Doctor tomorrow so will ask! I never even thought, maybe it's the medications I take? Daily I take Clexane, Aspirin, High Dose Folic Acid and Omeprazole.


----------



## wildchic

Brunette- it could very well be the meds! At least tomorrow you get to see doc and hear his/her take on what it could be.


----------



## ab75

My patience has expired, lol, just booked private gender scan for sat 16th aug.
I don't mind either way what baby is, but in my head it is a boy and I don't want to think its a boy for the next 20 weeks if it isn't. So hubby and I had already planned an afternoon in town ourselves as my mum is having the girls for a few hours that day, so now we will know what baby is by the time we come home, so excited xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Kailetski said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Try natural yogurt for yeast infections, I have a friend who swears by it, every time she has to have antibiotics she gets a yeast infection so has natural yogurt and it always works, something about balancing the bacteria
> 
> I tried that first, literally the second I put it in my mouth I was spitting it back out and gagging... it's still sitting in my fridge waiting to be thrown out... I'll take cranberry any day over that nasty stuff.Click to expand...

Definitely an acquired taste but I think it's actually quite nice once u get over the initial shock of it not tasting how u expect


----------



## sethsmummy

ab75 said:


> My patience has expired, lol, just booked private gender scan for sat 16th aug.
> I don't mind either way what baby is, but in my head it is a boy and I don't want to think its a boy for the next 20 weeks if it isn't. So hubby and I had already planned an afternoon in town ourselves as my mum is having the girls for a few hours that day, so now we will know what baby is by the time we come home, so excited xx

i cant wait :D :D wish i could update from my phone (when and if i find where the boys have hid it). I wont be able to update till like 5/6pm as we have to go out of town for mine! so excited :wohoo: 

And woo 17 weeks today :dance: Spent the morning visiting the toilet :sick: wish it would just go away


----------



## jsmom88

Hey ladies! It's been a while since I've been on. How is everyone coming along? Afm i see a high risk pregnancy doctor and i had an ultrasound done yesterday and it revealed my twins are both girls. Has anyone else found out genders yet?


----------



## ab75

Congratulations on twin girls jsmom. I find out a week on sat xx


----------



## wifey2013

Congrats on your girls!! 

20 days until I find out! I'm dying to know.... hope it passes quickly!


----------



## SCgirl

It's been almost a week for us, and he has a name, but it still doesn't feel real! (sadly, still nervous about "what-ifs")


----------



## 0203

Congrats on your girls jsmom

Very exciting that you will find out ab75 my dh really doesn't want to find out, it feels like I am the only team yellow person in the world and I a beginning to really wish I can find out!

What name have you Chosen scgirl? If you don't mind sharing? Has anyone else got names sorted yet?


----------



## Dawnyybus

We have sorted names for both, we decided on names before I was pregnant (before my boyfrined and I were official we had the names) 

Edward (Teddy) Albert Joseph 
Bluebelle (Belle) Irene Margaret

Although at the moemt I like the name Beatrice for a girl, but oh still likes Bluebelle. 

2 weeks till we find out. I hope it's goes fast. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

We have no names picked at all. It's so hard!


----------



## 0203

I have a list for each and am finding it hard to narrow down.

Our girls names are either Matilda or Grace. Our boys are Oscar, rowan or isaac. 

DH and I have always loved the name Alice, I mean like we discussed it about 4 years ago and loved it. Last year my stepsister was pregnant and was going to call the baby Alice right up until the day she gave birth and she chose a different name. She was aware that we liked it but do you think it will be a strange now if we used it? We don't have a very good relationship as it is


----------



## wildchic

Congrats on the girls:) We find out next Tuesday what our twins are and I can't wait!


----------



## Izzie74

jsmom88 said:


> Hey ladies! It's been a while since I've been on. How is everyone coming along? Afm i see a high risk pregnancy doctor and i had an ultrasound done yesterday and it revealed my twins are both girls. Has anyone else found out genders yet?

Cool. Congratulations! Are they identical?


----------



## wifey2013

I'm 18 weeks today, and think I spot a bump! Ladies who have been there before - is this how it starts?

https://i62.tinypic.com/10e0tp5.jpg


----------



## Pix

Bump looks incredible!! Mine is massive!!! Lol. 

Had ultrasound today! Gender confirmed by tech and then dr and sealed in an envelope! It's so exciting! Can't believe we held out!! Baby looks great! Growth scan in 12 weeks! I hope it goes fast! Seems like everyone is finding out!!


----------



## wildchic

Nice bump wifey!!! Yip, that's how it starts! I'm a lot huger though and I'm only 16 weeks! I think mine is still more bloat than bump!


----------



## MummyLaura93

I totally get lost when trying to read through all these lol but just spied a couple of posts on names.

I'm STUCK!

The ONLY boy name (except my first Son's name) I like, or more want for my baby is Hayden, but my OH doesn't like it.
We've settled on Imogen for a girl but we can't decide on a middle name haha :)

I really like it on this group too, so friendly <3


----------



## wildchic

MummyLaura- Hayden is a nice name for a boy! Imogen is different, though I've heard it a few times. When do you find out the gender? Will you be finding out? Sorry if you've mentioned it before.


----------



## sethsmummy

jsmom88 said:


> Hey ladies! It's been a while since I've been on. How is everyone coming along? Afm i see a high risk pregnancy doctor and i had an ultrasound done yesterday and it revealed my twins are both girls. Has anyone else found out genders yet?

Congratulations hun! I find out a week Saturday :D same day as ab!



0203 said:


> Congrats on your girls jsmom
> 
> Very exciting that you will find out ab75 my dh really doesn't want to find out, it feels like I am the only team yellow person in the world and I a beginning to really wish I can find out!
> 
> What name have you Chosen scgirl? If you don't mind sharing? Has anyone else got names sorted yet?

Rohan Thomas for a boy and Mia Ann for a girl. 



Dawnyybus said:


> We have sorted names for both, we decided on names before I was pregnant (before my boyfrined and I were official we had the names)
> 
> Edward (Teddy) Albert Joseph
> Bluebelle (Belle) Irene Margaret
> 
> Although at the moemt I like the name Beatrice for a girl, but oh still likes Bluebelle.
> 
> 2 weeks till we find out. I hope it's goes fast.
> 
> Xxxxxx

Love your names hun!



0203 said:


> I have a list for each and am finding it hard to narrow down.
> 
> Our girls names are either Matilda or Grace. Our boys are Oscar, rowan or isaac.
> 
> DH and I have always loved the name Alice, I mean like we discussed it about 4 years ago and loved it. Last year my stepsister was pregnant and was going to call the baby Alice right up until the day she gave birth and she chose a different name. She was aware that we liked it but do you think it will be a strange now if we used it? We don't have a very good relationship as it is

I don't think it would be strange hun. She didn't use it so tough luck. The only time I think anyone would get annoyed was if they had a name for a special reason and you used it first. My sister and I had a big fall out because she had known for a long time that when we had our second child (we were living with them when we first started trying) it's middle name would be Leslie/lesley after our mum and grandad. She fell pregnant before me and came out and said at about 19 weeks that she was going to use the name of she had a girl. That caused a huge rift between us for quite a while. 



wifey2013 said:


> I'm 18 weeks today, and think I spot a bump! Ladies who have been there before - is this how it starts?
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/10e0tp5.jpg

Lovely bump hun! 



Pix said:


> Bump looks incredible!! Mine is massive!!! Lol.
> 
> Had ultrasound today! Gender confirmed by tech and then dr and sealed in an envelope! It's so exciting! Can't believe we held out!! Baby looks great! Growth scan in 12 weeks! I hope it goes fast! Seems like everyone is finding out!!

Glad your scan went well hun! When are you going to open the envelope? 



MummyLaura93 said:


> I totally get lost when trying to read through all these lol but just spied a couple of posts on names.
> 
> I'm STUCK!
> 
> The ONLY boy name (except my first Son's name) I like, or more want for my baby is Hayden, but my OH doesn't like it.
> We've settled on Imogen for a girl but we can't decide on a middle name haha :)
> 
> I really like it on this group too, so friendly <3

Make lists hun. With ds2 Dh and I both made a list each and then.narrowed it down from there xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

wildchic said:


> MummyLaura- Hayden is a nice name for a boy! Imogen is different, though I've heard it a few times. When do you find out the gender? Will you be finding out? Sorry if you've mentioned it before.

I always overlooked Imogen until it was in my dream once, then OH mentioned he liked it and we sorta thought, well, that's one name down haha. I've got a private scan on the 26th :D


----------



## JanetPlanet

wifey2013 said:


> I'm 18 weeks today, and think I spot a bump! Ladies who have been there before - is this how it starts?

You look great!

As for how it starts...I don't show at all so I'm no help there. I showed immediately when I was pregnant with my son 7 million years ago.:winkwink:These two pregnancies counld not be more different.


----------



## hopeful2012

We had Jacob Tanton or Jacob Mitchell picked out for a boy, but we're having a girl and have no names picked out at all. DH keeps throwing names out but i havent gotten around to even caring to pick at this time. i picked out a pair of shoes and a couple sleepers yesterday that seemed to help to make it a little better. I started looking for coming home outfits, but havent found much that i liked. I think i just being picky because of my disappointment. Our gender reveal is Sunday and i really hope that i start getting over the disappointment before then. Everyone else will be excited either way.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Awww, cute names! Hayden's adorable, and so is Imogen. I had to look up the later to see how it's pronounced.:blush:

Rohan Thomas and Mia Ann are great names to:)

Sorry if I missed other names, my brain is useless.

We're behind in picking names too. If this keeps up, we're going to bring a nameless baby home to a house with NO baby stuff in it.:dohh:


----------



## Luvspnk31

We had a boys name picked almost right away, couldn't agree on a girls. It's funny though, once we found out we were having a girl, it only took a couple of days to find one we love.

Our boys name was Levi Andrew 

Our baby girl is Eliana Kristine.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

We like lots of girls names but no boys names n I'm convinced it's a boy. I need inspiration


----------



## Maisypie

Hey everyone, I keep forgetting to post in here. I read it almost everyday but never really have anything good to say :( 
Had my 18+ 1 week check up - baby's HB was 140, I have gained a whooping 3lbs..which is surprising seeing the amount of food I shove in my face, and it's now 2 weeks until my 20 week ultrasound and we find out what we are having. 
Our baby names picked out are:
Boy - James Robert
Girl - Lillian Francis 

Oh and here is my bump/I just ate a cow
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.JPG
File size: 106.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Luvspnk31

Maisypie said:


> Hey everyone, I keep forgetting to post in here. I read it almost everyday but never really have anything good to say :(
> Had my 18+ 1 week check up - baby's HB was 140, I have gained a whooping 3lbs..which is surprising seeing the amount of food I shove in my face, and it's now 2 weeks until my 20 week ultrasound and we find out what we are having.
> Our baby names picked out are:
> Boy - James Robert
> Girl - Lillian Francis
> 
> Oh and here is my bump/I just ate a cow

I think I've gained about 5 lbs so far. Surprising for me as well, I've been eating way more than I normally do when pg. 

Love your girls name, so pretty!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We only ever had one name for our son so knew we would struggle again! :lol: Our son is called Tristan Tarot. I love love love his name so it's going to be tough finding something else that we love! 

Lovely bumps :)


----------



## ab75

0203 said:


> Congrats on your girls jsmom
> 
> Very exciting that you will find out ab75 my dh really doesn't want to find out, it feels like I am the only team yellow person in the world and I a beginning to really wish I can find out!
> 
> What name have you Chosen scgirl? If you don't mind sharing? Has anyone else got names sorted yet?

I was going to stay team yellow but I really need to know lol.

lovely bumps ladies.

I think we have picked names, unless dh changes his mind again. Girl will be Isla or a boy will be Owen Jack xx


----------



## wildchic

We have not chosen names yet! I think we wanna know what we're having first. With my dd, we couldn't decide on a name even though we knew it was a girl. We decided to wait and see what she looked like and then we decided. Crazy, I know, but I hope its different this time around! Me and dh never agree on things like this!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I am still 1lb below prepregnacy weight which has surprised me because I haven't had that much sickness and iv definitely been eating more, my stomach is bigger and it's not the baby yet just looks like too many take aways. I suspect the weight gain will start once my bump kicks in n then with how much my weight often fluctuates I predict big weight gains


----------



## jsmom88

Thanks everyone. The hubby, son, and I were all hoping for at least one boy. Funny things is before we found out only names i could come up with were girl names. I was a little disappointed when we found out, but i quickly got over it because they are our blessings that we prayed for for a very long time. I have a bump already and I'm just 16 weeks. As for my weight I've been losing weight. All the times I've tried losing weight and now i start. Good thing is babies are fine. They still are about a week ahead of schedule on their growth and they both are about 6oz.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Had my 16 week apt today, hears baby's heartbeat for the first time, a very healthy 145bpm so happy with that. All of my bloods from 12 weeks came back fine so looks like I'm sailing through.

Also spoke about the whooping cough vaccine after a discussion on another thread got me thinking. Apparently the old vaccine is the same as they give babies at 8 weeks and because the new one hasn't been rolled out nation wide yet some places are still using old one. Midwife couldn't tell me the differences between the two n seemed to no very little about the new one. I'm seriously in two minds, anything else not tested on pregnant women they tell u it's best to avoid but they then want us to jump to have a new vaccine they haven't tested. I don't no, I have 12 weeks to decide so plenty of time and she's going to speak to the practice nurse before my next appointment to give me more information on it.


----------



## sethsmummy

hopeful2012 said:


> We had Jacob Tanton or Jacob Mitchell picked out for a boy, but we're having a girl and have no names picked out at all. DH keeps throwing names out but i havent gotten around to even caring to pick at this time. i picked out a pair of shoes and a couple sleepers yesterday that seemed to help to make it a little better. I started looking for coming home outfits, but havent found much that i liked. I think i just being picky because of my disappointment. Our gender reveal is Sunday and i really hope that i start getting over the disappointment before then. Everyone else will be excited either way.

:hugs: Dont feel bad about being disappointed hun. It will fade eventually :hugs: 




JanetPlanet said:


> Awww, cute names! Hayden's adorable, and so is Imogen. I had to look up the later to see how it's pronounced.:blush:
> 
> Rohan Thomas and Mia Ann are great names to:)
> 
> Sorry if I missed other names, my brain is useless.
> 
> We're behind in picking names too. If this keeps up, we're going to bring a nameless baby home to a house with NO baby stuff in it.:dohh:

if you cant think of one, one will hit you when they are born :) 



Maisypie said:


> Hey everyone, I keep forgetting to post in here. I read it almost everyday but never really have anything good to say :(
> Had my 18+ 1 week check up - baby's HB was 140, I have gained a whooping 3lbs..which is surprising seeing the amount of food I shove in my face, and it's now 2 weeks until my 20 week ultrasound and we find out what we are having.
> Our baby names picked out are:
> Boy - James Robert
> Girl - Lillian Francis
> 
> Oh and here is my bump/I just ate a cow

lovely bump pic hun! wish id only gained 3lb :haha: not long to go! are you hoping for a specific gender? 



brunettebimbo said:


> We only ever had one name for our son so knew we would struggle again! :lol: Our son is called Tristan Tarot. I love love love his name so it's going to be tough finding something else that we love!
> 
> Lovely bumps :)

what a lovely name he has hun! you will find something that will just sound perfect :hugs: 



ab75 said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your girls jsmom
> 
> Very exciting that you will find out ab75 my dh really doesn't want to find out, it feels like I am the only team yellow person in the world and I a beginning to really wish I can find out!
> 
> What name have you Chosen scgirl? If you don't mind sharing? Has anyone else got names sorted yet?
> 
> I was going to stay team yellow but I really need to know lol.
> 
> lovely bumps ladies.
> 
> I think we have picked names, unless dh changes his mind again. Girl will be Isla or a boy will be Owen Jack xxClick to expand...

Love the names you've picked hun! 



wildchic said:


> We have not chosen names yet! I think we wanna know what we're having first. With my dd, we couldn't decide on a name even though we knew it was a girl. We decided to wait and see what she looked like and then we decided. Crazy, I know, but I hope its different this time around! Me and dh never agree on things like this!

i have heard of plenty of people who decide once baby is born or just outright change their mind once they have seen their baby. 



jsmom88 said:


> Thanks everyone. The hubby, son, and I were all hoping for at least one boy. Funny things is before we found out only names i could come up with were girl names. I was a little disappointed when we found out, but i quickly got over it because they are our blessings that we prayed for for a very long time. I have a bump already and I'm just 16 weeks. As for my weight I've been losing weight. All the times I've tried losing weight and now i start. Good thing is babies are fine. They still are about a week ahead of schedule on their growth and they both are about 6oz.

oh wow hun how much weight have you lost? its probably the babies stealing it all :haha: 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Had my 16 week apt today, hears baby's heartbeat for the first time, a very healthy 145bpm so happy with that. All of my bloods from 12 weeks came back fine so looks like I'm sailing through.
> 
> Also spoke about the whooping cough vaccine after a discussion on another thread got me thinking. Apparently the old vaccine is the same as they give babies at 8 weeks and because the new one hasn't been rolled out nation wide yet some places are still using old one. Midwife couldn't tell me the differences between the two n seemed to no very little about the new one. I'm seriously in two minds, anything else not tested on pregnant women they tell u it's best to avoid but they then want us to jump to have a new vaccine they haven't tested. I don't no, I have 12 weeks to decide so plenty of time and she's going to speak to the practice nurse before my next appointment to give me more information on it.

congratulations on hearing baby hun! :cloud9: 

I will be getting the whooping cough jag. I had it in 2013 with DS2 and will definitely be having it again this time. xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, haven't been online since Tuesday so sorry for not replying. Me and Alex have been full of cold, if it hasn't been Alex not sleeping, it's me. All I've wanted to do is sleep! 
Feeling loads better now :)

We have kind of decided on names. For a boy we like Ryan John. We decided on Ryan for my last pregnancy.
Since before we got pregnant with Alex, we loved the name Imogen. We prefer Scarlett at the minute but may very well change, middle name will be Louise.
When we ask Alex if he prefers Imogen or Scarlett he says "Imogen..no..ummmm byyyyaaaaan" lol. The other day he brought me my doppler and said "heartbeat please, Percy" sooo cute lol. I think baby will be nicknamed Percy even if it turns out to be a girl lol.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sethsmummy I think the main reason im in two minds is because the vaccine they use now is a Brand new one, the one u had last time would be the old one which is apparently the same one as they give to babies at 8 weeks so it was known to be safe. I need to do a little research on it n discuss it with oh before I make a decision about it.


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been online since Tuesday so sorry for not replying. Me and Alex have been full of cold, if it hasn't been Alex not sleeping, it's me. All I've wanted to do is sleep!
> Feeling loads better now :)
> 
> We have kind of decided on names. For a boy we like Ryan John. We decided on Ryan for my last pregnancy.
> Since before we got pregnant with Alex, we loved the name Imogen. We prefer Scarlett at the minute but may very well change, middle name will be Louise.
> When we ask Alex if he prefers Imogen or Scarlett he says "Imogen..no..ummmm byyyyaaaaan" lol. The other day he brought me my doppler and said "heartbeat please, Percy" sooo cute lol. I think baby will be nicknamed Percy even if it turns out to be a girl lol.

aww bless hun.. my two do this <3 its so cute! 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Sethsmummy I think the main reason im in two minds is because the vaccine they use now is a Brand new one, the one u had last time would be the old one which is apparently the same one as they give to babies at 8 weeks so it was known to be safe. I need to do a little research on it n discuss it with oh before I make a decision about it.

oh wow its that new! I wonder if you can get a choice. I wouldnt be happy having one thats not tested.. why on earth couldnt they just stick to the old one :S 



On a plus note I FOUND BABY!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
hb is sat at 152 bpm Its no wonder I've not found it before.. it was literally right beside where i was hearing mine and the placenta! I literally found it by mistake when my finger slipped :haha: I got to listen for a good 10-15 minutes before baby moved. It kept kicking the doppler (well or punching) :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah it's really new, they may not have rolled it out in ur area yet and may be still using old one so I'd ask. U definitely get a choice, ask ur midwife and make ur own decision.
Yey for finding heartbeat!! Bet it was nice feeling the baby at the same time too, u must be on cloud 9


----------



## sethsmummy

I will definitely ask when i see her at 25 weeks. Im happy to have the old one but id be very wary of a new untested one. 

Omg hun cloud nine is an understatement! I have the biggest .. stupidest grin on my face lol. So magical. Seth was lying next to me with a big smile on his face as well <3 he loved it <3


----------



## 0203

So glad you found the heartbeat sethsmummy :) 

Today I think we decided on our girls name Matilda Ann. Ann is after my grandma who died a few weeks before I found out I was pregnant, the last time I spoke to her we had a discussion om my previous losses and when I said goodbye to her she took my hands in hers and said that She just knew that I would have my baby soon. This pregnancy going so well so far just seems so linked to her and I keep going back to that moment, im not someone who normally think like that. This would have been her first great grandchild and I know she would be so happy. 

The thing is, and I feel a bit bad for feeling like this. Now we've decided on a girls name I am really hoping this is a girl. I'm sure this is just a wobble and in the end I will be happy no matter what.

Also, I really need to find some clothes that make me look pregnant and not fat!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I discussed whooping cough vaccine with oh, he said no not worth the risk, have it if it's the old one but not the new one. 

I also found out today I'm o negative blood, I understand that being rhesus negative is not an issue in first pregnancy but it can be in future pregnancies if this baby and future babies are rhesus positive. 
Is anyone here o negative and on subsequent pregnancies? Do they test the baby's blood?


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> I discussed whooping cough vaccine with oh, he said no not worth the risk, have it if it's the old one but not the new one.
> 
> I also found out today I'm o negative blood, I understand that being rhesus negative is not an issue in first pregnancy but it can be in future pregnancies if this baby and future babies are rhesus positive.
> Is anyone here o negative and on subsequent pregnancies? Do they test the baby's blood?

I'm A neg. after our first baby was born I had to have an anti d injection. I also had one after an amniocentesis with him as it was an invasive procedure. I have a huge rhesus negative sticker on the front of my notes and at some point during my pregnancy at 28-30 weeks I will need another anti d injection to prevent haemolytic disease in the baby. My sister is also A neg and has two children. The injections seem pretty standard.

They tested my blood for type at the ten week booking appointment and gave me all the info again at the 12 week scan. I'm surprised it took them so long to tell you, but there is still plenty of time before you need the jabs and as this is your first, maybe you wont need an injection? I'm not sure I'm afraid. I expect you will get full details at your next midwife appointment. If not, ask loads of questions! Good luck.


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> I discussed whooping cough vaccine with oh, he said no not worth the risk, have it if it's the old one but not the new one.
> 
> I also found out today I'm o negative blood, I understand that being rhesus negative is not an issue in first pregnancy but it can be in future pregnancies if this baby and future babies are rhesus positive.
> Is anyone here o negative and on subsequent pregnancies? Do they test the baby's blood?

ask lots and lots of questions at your next apointment hun and ask if they have leaflets etc. 



0203 said:


> So glad you found the heartbeat sethsmummy :)
> 
> Today I think we decided on our girls name Matilda Ann. Ann is after my grandma who died a few weeks before I found out I was pregnant, the last time I spoke to her we had a discussion om my previous losses and when I said goodbye to her she took my hands in hers and said that She just knew that I would have my baby soon. This pregnancy going so well so far just seems so linked to her and I keep going back to that moment, im not someone who normally think like that. This would have been her first great grandchild and I know she would be so happy.
> 
> The thing is, and I feel a bit bad for feeling like this. Now we've decided on a girls name I am really hoping this is a girl. I'm sure this is just a wobble and in the end I will be happy no matter what.
> 
> Also, I really need to find some clothes that make me look pregnant and not fat!!

thanks hun! I love the name :D Especially Ann (im using it after my mum and mil). I love using names for sentimental reasons :hugs: :hugs: Dont feel bad hun. There is good reason for you feeling like that and I am sure even if its a boy you will be happy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Izzie74

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Rhesus-disease/Pages/Prevention.aspx

Found this info about rhesus negative and anti d. Hope it helps.


----------



## buddyIV

Hi everyone...how are you all? My computer has broken so I've not been able to post for ages but I've been keeping up with everyone's news. Congratulations on your baby girls JSMom, and on finding the heartbeat Sethsmummy...happiness!! 

So glad that everyone is doing well and that all the appointments have been good. I really love so many of your names ladies! We are so far away from picking names (still haven't even bought anything yet!). We found it so hard picking a name last time, and only decided after DS was born. I think we'll have a short list and decide after baby is born. I really think they almost tell you what their name should be. That probably sounds crazy, but I know what I mean! 

I finally started feeling baby move today: lots of little pops :) Just gorgeous!


----------



## waiting2c

Hi all!!

Congrats to all you ladies who have found out gender :) 3.5 weeks to go for me! Live all of your names too, so exciting having names for them!! We have a girls one picked out but still working on boys - girls one grabbed me as soon as hubby said it but so far hated all his boy suggestions lol. Wonder if I will end up with a girl as last time hated all his girl suggestions and loved boys straight off and was a boy lol.

Girls name - hazel Zara


----------



## hopeful2012

I think we may have picked a girl's name at least for today
Madelyn Grace


----------



## hopeful2012

Sorry- I guess I should add that this makes our name go like this Mitch(DH), marci(me), Marianne(dd), and Madelyn(baby). We actually picked all without trying to...crazy


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: Sounds good!
Picking names is so so hard! It's a good job we have months to pick :rofl:

The name suggestions from our son Tristan have been funny. First he wanted to call him Tristan and then Car! :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

Names are so hard. As we already have one of each we find ourselves trying to make sure the new name will fit with the existing. We know we don't want any shared initials so J, I, F and A are out and S can't be used as it reads like a body part when put the our surname lol.

We quite like Norah-Jane for a girl (Norah-Jane Florence to be exact). All 3 names are names of great grandmas. We like Oliver (Oliver George Jonathon) for a boy and again these are all old family names. But... We aren't completely sold or settled on them.

Someone told me that Norah-Jane wasn't a pretty name when you see it next to Amelia Rose. I dunno, I think it is very pretty but I'd hate for people to pity one daughter for having a plain name next to such a flouncy one. 

Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I forgot your surname sounded bad with an S :rofl:

Those names are lovely :)

We have run out of family names for the middle name. I don't want to just pick a random name either, I personally feel that middle names should be family names or at least for us they should!


----------



## sethsmummy

Norah-Jane is lovely hun and i think it does go nicely with Amelia Rose. 

Im the same my names have to flow. we didnt realise at the time of naming our boys that my initials and theres are almost the same :haha: we have TLRB, SLRB and ELRB :haha: dh wasnt happy with tht when he realised :haha: 

Ladies do any of you know if the over the counter stuff you get for Diorrhea is safe during pregnancy? things like senokot etc?? I have been running back and forward all night and morning.. :blush: On a plus side to that iv lost 2lb since my last weigh in 4 days ago! :dance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not sure what's safe. If you ask the Pharmacist they should be able to help. The ones around here are great, they won't give you anything they aren't 100% sure about. Half the time they say you need to see a Doctor. 

I've had diarrhea a few times in the beginning, I just made sure I drank more water and it did pass on its own.


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun ill have to goto the chemist today. Id just ride it out too but its literally like water every 30 minutes or so. Its getting.. erm rather sore down there :blush: x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Izzie74 said:


> https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Rhesus-disease/Pages/Prevention.aspx
> 
> Found this info about rhesus negative and anti d. Hope it helps.

Thanks hun that's useful.

I actually had a letter to go to hospital for an injection iv never heard of in November n the name of that injection rings a bell in my head, il have to find the letter. I can't believe they would send me a letter to have it but not actually give me any info on it. The midwife also just told me my blood type, didn't say anything about what it meant it was only curiosity about how they group blood types that I found out rhesus negative was the minority one. I'm pretty sick of midwife and hospital not giving info properly, this isn't just me, it's my baby too!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Maisypie said:


> Hey everyone, I keep forgetting to post in here. I read it almost everyday but never really have anything good to say :(
> Had my 18+ 1 week check up - baby's HB was 140, I have gained a whooping 3lbs..which is surprising seeing the amount of food I shove in my face, and it's now 2 weeks until my 20 week ultrasound and we find out what we are having.
> Our baby names picked out are:
> Boy - James Robert
> Girl - Lillian Francis
> 
> Oh and here is my bump/I just ate a cow

Cute names with a cute bump to match!


----------



## brunettebimbo

We've found one name we both like, Brody!


----------



## sethsmummy

Ooo I like it brunette!


----------



## Luvspnk31

18 wks today!! Can't believe how fast it's going so far. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Luvspnk31 said:


> 18 wks today!! Can't believe how fast it's going so far. :)

congratulations hun! almost half way :D :dance: x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It is the anti D injection I have to have, going at 28 weeks to have it. I'm not all that concerned about anything so it's all good


----------



## wifey2013

itsnowmyturn said:


> It is the anti D injection I have to have, going at 28 weeks to have it. I'm not all that concerned about anything so it's all good

I'm doing it too. It doesn't concern me at all :)


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> It is the anti D injection I have to have, going at 28 weeks to have it. I'm not all that concerned about anything so it's all good

Excellent!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Did anyone try any old wives tales?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep pretty much all wrong :lol: Only one that was right was chinese gender.


----------



## MummyLaura93

My gender predictor says boy but all the theories say girl x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Pretty much all the old wives tales said girl for me, only the calendar was right. The calendar was right last time too.


----------



## ab75

Calendar was wrong for me twice b4. This time everything is saying boy, find out in 6 days!
BB, I loved Brody but dh didn't, so that got taken off my list.
Hope you are feeling better Tara xx


----------



## honeycheeks

What is the anti D injection?


----------



## Izzie74

honeycheeks said:


> What is the anti D injection?

For people with rhesus negative blood.


----------



## sethsmummy

ab75 said:


> Calendar was wrong for me twice b4. This time everything is saying boy, find out in 6 days!
> BB, I loved Brody but dh didn't, so that got taken off my list.
> Hope you are feeling better Tara xx

im feeling much better today thanks hun! I gutted my living room :D Feeling a little sick and sore now ive finally finished though. need to make tea now too.. baked potatoes with tuna, cheese and coleslaw mmmmmmm. 


I've not tried any old wives tales yet but i have had some phycic readings done x


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> Yep pretty much all wrong :lol: Only one that was right was chinese gender.

Well done on settling on a name...very nice! Interesting on the Chinese gender prediction; I'm predicted a girl with that. We'll find out in January! 

Congrats on 18 weeks luvspnk! So close to half way already...time is flying! 

I'm going in for a scan tomorrow and I'm feeling so anxious already. Rationally I know there's every reason to be confident, but I'm a born worrier!


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck with scan buddy!! I'm sure it will all be fine and will be super exciting!!


----------



## sethsmummy

buddyIV said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Yep pretty much all wrong :lol: Only one that was right was chinese gender.
> 
> Well done on settling on a name...very nice! Interesting on the Chinese gender prediction; I'm predicted a girl with that. We'll find out in January!
> 
> Congrats on 18 weeks luvspnk! So close to half way already...time is flying!
> 
> I'm going in for a scan tomorrow and I'm feeling so anxious already. Rationally I know there's every reason to be confident, but I'm a born worrier!Click to expand...

Good luck with your scan hun xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww our son Tristan just felt his baby brother kick :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

awww thats so cute!! 


https://i58.tinypic.com/xnyqg9.jpg

Ethan is looking for "his baby"


----------



## ab75

Aaaww bb thats sweet.
Aaaww look at Ethan, so cute lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

its so funny hun when he sees the doppler come out he just flops down on the bed and lifts his top (he even tried to do it at th elast midwife appointment). and he looks in the right place as well. lol xx


----------



## ab75

Lol I bet the mw thought that was funny xx


----------



## sethsmummy

she did. shes quite nice thought. Im not sure other midwives would have been the same coz he got in her way for a few minutes trying to get his turn :haha: I wonder if hell do the same for the scan


----------



## SMandel22

MummyLaura93 said:


> Did anyone try any old wives tales?

All mine were right.


----------



## SCgirl

Ugh- I'm so impatient for kicks! I'm very aware of a painful lump when baby gets into a specific position he often does (down low), and I can sometimes tell when he's shifting around, but I hate missing out on the flutters and bubbles- dang anterior placenta! I can't wait to feel kicks!

Sorry- rant over.

This week, I'm finally starting to feel more like myself. Thank goodness- just in time to return to work tomorrow.

Problem is- I want to paint the whole house first! ;)


----------



## Luvspnk31

sethsmummy said:


> awww thats so cute!!
> 
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/xnyqg9.jpg
> 
> Ethan is looking for "his baby"


So cute!!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv just been signed off work for 2 weeks with a bad back, just been on nights and our comfy armchairs got condemned so we've been sat on office chairs which flare up my fibromyalgia and joint hypermobility so I decided not to let it get bad this time and go off sick as my hip has started too. I may have muddled through had my stomach not been hurting last couple of nights, iv been getting painful cramps when sitting from standing and standing from sitting and on other occasions too so decided it's time to slow down and take time for me and look after myself while it's home to bubs. Doctor couldn't have cared less!!


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> Iv just been signed off work for 2 weeks with a bad back, just been on nights and our comfy armchairs got condemned so we've been sat on office chairs which flare up my fibromyalgia and joint hypermobility so I decided not to let it get bad this time and go off sick as my hip has started too. I may have muddled through had my stomach not been hurting last couple of nights, iv been getting painful cramps when sitting from standing and standing from sitting and on other occasions too so decided it's time to slow down and take time for me and look after myself while it's home to bubs. Doctor couldn't have cared less!!

Glad you've got time to rest and relax. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad your getting some rest :)

Touch wood but I haven't thrown up for 3 days. I'm happy but not. :lol: It was reassuring. I can't wait until he is wriggling reguarly so I know he's ok. I keep poking him so he kicks back. :lol:


----------



## hopeful2012

I had to go home early today- I work up with a headache, cramps, and nausea. It just got worse as the day went on. I'm home now and trying to rest. I'll try to post some of our scan pictures and gender announcement later.


----------



## MummyLaura93

sethsmummy said:


> awww thats so cute!!
> 
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/xnyqg9.jpg
> 
> Ethan is looking for "his baby"

Haha my Zach does this! Can't get it out with out him wanting to listen to his heartbeat or the "baby" in his belly :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

SCgirl said:


> Ugh- I'm so impatient for kicks! I'm very aware of a painful lump when baby gets into a specific position he often does (down low), and I can sometimes tell when he's shifting around, but I hate missing out on the flutters and bubbles- dang anterior placenta! I can't wait to feel kicks!
> 
> Sorry- rant over.
> 
> This week, I'm finally starting to feel more like myself. Thank goodness- just in time to return to work tomorrow.
> 
> Problem is- I want to paint the whole house first! ;)

Glad your feeling better hun. :( I hope it's not long before you feel movements hun, that must really sick :hugs: 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Iv just been signed off work for 2 weeks with a bad back, just been on nights and our comfy armchairs got condemned so we've been sat on office chairs which flare up my fibromyalgia and joint hypermobility so I decided not to let it get bad this time and go off sick as my hip has started too. I may have muddled through had my stomach not been hurting last couple of nights, iv been getting painful cramps when sitting from standing and standing from sitting and on other occasions too so decided it's time to slow down and take time for me and look after myself while it's home to bubs. Doctor couldn't have cared less!!

Sorry to hear your hypermobility And fibromyalgia are flaring hun. I'm glad your getting time to just rest and put your feet up. I hope it helps. :hugs: 



brunettebimbo said:


> Glad your getting some rest :)
> 
> Touch wood but I haven't thrown up for 3 days. I'm happy but not. :lol: It was reassuring. I can't wait until he is wriggling reguarly so I know he's ok. I keep poking him so he kicks back. :lol:

Yey for no throwing up :dance: it won't be long until your bubba is beating you up all the time. 



hopeful2012 said:


> I had to go home early today- I work up with a headache, cramps, and nausea. It just got worse as the day went on. I'm home now and trying to rest. I'll try to post some of our scan pictures and gender announcement later.

Sorry your feeling so ill hun :hugs: I hope it doesn't last. Look forward to seeing your pictures 



MummyLaura93 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> awww thats so cute!!
> 
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/xnyqg9.jpg
> 
> Ethan is looking for "his baby"
> 
> Haha my Zach does this! Can't get it out with out him wanting to listen to his heartbeat or the "baby" in his belly :haha:Click to expand...

Haha it's so funny isn't it. I keep mine beside the bed and he literally launches it and the gel at me and tries to lift my top up :haha: 

Eekk I'm so so excited for my scan.... but starting with the niggling fear in case something has happened or baby isn't growing properly/too big.


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> Aww our son Tristan just felt his baby brother kick :cloud9:

That's amazing! So sweet! Glad you're starting to feel better, though I totally get that the barfing is wierdly reassuring. Here's to some big kicks in the near future. 



SCgirl said:


> Ugh- I'm so impatient for kicks! I'm very aware of a painful lump when baby gets into a specific position he often does (down low), and I can sometimes tell when he's shifting around, but I hate missing out on the flutters and bubbles- dang anterior placenta! I can't wait to feel kicks!
> 
> Sorry- rant over.
> 
> This week, I'm finally starting to feel more like myself. Thank goodness- just in time to return to work tomorrow.
> 
> Problem is- I want to paint the whole house first! ;)

Oh hun, it must be annoying to know that you'll not feel the kicks for a while, but I really hope its not too long before babies legs get long and strong enough to give you a big thump! 



sethsmummy said:


> awww thats so cute!!
> 
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/xnyqg9.jpg
> 
> Ethan is looking for "his baby"

Unbelievably cute honey! And massive luck for the scan x 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Iv just been signed off work for 2 weeks with a bad back, just been on nights and our comfy armchairs got condemned so we've been sat on office chairs which flare up my fibromyalgia and joint hypermobility so I decided not to let it get bad this time and go off sick as my hip has started too. I may have muddled through had my stomach not been hurting last couple of nights, iv been getting painful cramps when sitting from standing and standing from sitting and on other occasions too so decided it's time to slow down and take time for me and look after myself while it's home to bubs. Doctor couldn't have cared less!!

Sorry to hear your in so much discomfort x Really hope it all gets better soon. 

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, it means a lot to know i've got such lovely support. The scan was amazing :cloud9: Baby was in an awkward position and sonographer had me doing all sorts of gymnastics to get a decent view, but we got there in the end and saw every perfect detail (apart from the gender lol!). Everything was just as it should be and I am beyond happy :happydance: Just feel so lucky! Ladies we really are so blessed aren't we!? X


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww that is awesome buddy!!!! We are blessed, I know it is hard work and we don't always feel the best but I wouldn't trade with the guys, I love the bond that is formed already between me and this little person, I love that I will feel them move and talk to it (gah wish I knew gender already lol)!!

Sethsmummy that is super cute that he wants to hear the baby, and his baby lol :) awe sob big bro already!


----------



## thosevibes

I'm having another girl! :D
 



Attached Files:







201408110522160007OB.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7









201408110523560010OB.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Luvspnk31

thosevibes said:


> I'm having another girl! :D

 Congrats!!! 

Is anyone keeping track of how many girls/ boys or team yellows? Just curious.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## wildchic

Congrats on the baby girl thosevibes!! I find out in 7 hours and I'm excited, but just hope both babies are doing ok! I've been having bad bloating, causing me to throw up and this after feeling normal for a week!!! I hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## wildchic

sethsmummy said:


> awww thats so cute!!
> 
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/xnyqg9.jpg
> 
> Ethan is looking for "his baby"

This is soooo cute!! He must be excited to be a big brother hey? So precious!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Aww our son Tristan just felt his baby brother kick :cloud9:

How exciting! Has your hubby felt baby kick yet? I'm like a week behind you and haven't felt real movements or kicks yet, kinda makes me worry! But pleased Tristan felt baby!


----------



## 0203

UK girls. I just got a letter to say that the Asda baby event starts on the 23rd of august. I'm a glad I waited as There Are already a few things I want from Asda and the 23rd is the day after my scan :) my mum said I was crazy and if I had picked something I should have just bought it, now fingers crossed it goes in the sale!


----------



## ab75

0203 I was just going to post the same thing!! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

buddyIV said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Aww our son Tristan just felt his baby brother kick :cloud9:
> 
> That's amazing! So sweet! Glad you're starting to feel better, though I totally get that the barfing is wierdly reassuring. Here's to some big kicks in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh- I'm so impatient for kicks! I'm very aware of a painful lump when baby gets into a specific position he often does (down low), and I can sometimes tell when he's shifting around, but I hate missing out on the flutters and bubbles- dang anterior placenta! I can't wait to feel kicks!
> 
> Sorry- rant over.
> 
> This week, I'm finally starting to feel more like myself. Thank goodness- just in time to return to work tomorrow.
> 
> Problem is- I want to paint the whole house first! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun, it must be annoying to know that you'll not feel the kicks for a while, but I really hope its not too long before babies legs get long and strong enough to give you a big thump!
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> awww thats so cute!!
> 
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/xnyqg9.jpg
> 
> Ethan is looking for "his baby"Click to expand...
> 
> Unbelievably cute honey! And massive luck for the scan x
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Iv just been signed off work for 2 weeks with a bad back, just been on nights and our comfy armchairs got condemned so we've been sat on office chairs which flare up my fibromyalgia and joint hypermobility so I decided not to let it get bad this time and go off sick as my hip has started too. I may have muddled through had my stomach not been hurting last couple of nights, iv been getting painful cramps when sitting from standing and standing from sitting and on other occasions too so decided it's time to slow down and take time for me and look after myself while it's home to bubs. Doctor couldn't have cared less!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear your in so much discomfort x Really hope it all gets better soon.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes ladies, it means a lot to know i've got such lovely support. The scan was amazing :cloud9: Baby was in an awkward position and sonographer had me doing all sorts of gymnastics to get a decent view, but we got there in the end and saw every perfect detail (apart from the gender lol!). Everything was just as it should be and I am beyond happy :happydance: Just feel so lucky! Ladies we really are so blessed aren't we!? XClick to expand...

:haha: its funny what they get you to do to get a better position. With Ethan i was tipped upside down :haha: Im glad everything was as it should be hun thats fantastic news <3 



waiting2c said:


> Awwww that is awesome buddy!!!! We are blessed, I know it is hard work and we don't always feel the best but I wouldn't trade with the guys, I love the bond that is formed already between me and this little person, I love that I will feel them move and talk to it (gah wish I knew gender already lol)!!
> 
> Sethsmummy that is super cute that he wants to hear the baby, and his baby lol :) awe sob big bro already!

Thanks hun :D Both boys are super excited. Seth asks about 10 times a day what the baby is doing and they both listen to the doppler when i do it. And now Seths all excited about going to see the baby and going on the train...although im not sure whats more exciting for him.. seeing the scan... or going on a train :haha: 



thosevibes said:


> I'm having another girl! :D

congratulations again hun 



Luvspnk31 said:


> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> I'm having another girl! :D
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> Is anyone keeping track of how many girls/ boys or team yellows? Just curious.Click to expand...

Its on the 1st page hun. ttc_lolly updates it all when she gets a chance :D 



wildchic said:


> Congrats on the baby girl thosevibes!! I find out in 7 hours and I'm excited, but just hope both babies are doing ok! I've been having bad bloating, causing me to throw up and this after feeling normal for a week!!! I hope everyone else is doing ok!

Good luck for your scan hun!! 



wildchic said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> awww thats so cute!!
> 
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/xnyqg9.jpg
> 
> Ethan is looking for "his baby"
> 
> This is soooo cute!! He must be excited to be a big brother hey? So precious!Click to expand...

Im not sure he 100% knows whats going on but he sure enjoys playing with the doppler lol. 



0203 said:


> UK girls. I just got a letter to say that the Asda baby event starts on the 23rd of august. I'm a glad I waited as There Are already a few things I want from Asda and the 23rd is the day after my scan :) my mum said I was crazy and if I had picked something I should have just bought it, now fingers crossed it goes in the sale!

I got my leaflet through this morning too.. Wish the tesco one was as good as the asda one :haha: I need my clubcard points for christmas :haha: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh oh oh but Asda do have these super cute awsome compact cots in bright colours!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Aww our son Tristan just felt his baby brother kick :cloud9:
> 
> How exciting! Has your hubby felt baby kick yet? I'm like a week behind you and haven't felt real movements or kicks yet, kinda makes me worry! But pleased Tristan felt baby!Click to expand...

No he hasn't yet. I text him yesterday to tell him and replied "He felt him before me the little monkey" :lol:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

The only thing iv seen of my baby so far was it sticking it's bum out this morning and made my stomach flat on one side and huge on the other, looked proper weird, took a picture n sent it to oh n he said I looked like I had an alien belly lol, next time I laid down baby had moved n it was gone n I'm bk to not looking pregnant


----------



## mrsstrezy

thosevibes said:


> I'm having another girl! :D

Congrats on baby girl #2! She's definitely going to be best friends with her big sister...they're so close in age!



wildchic said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Aww our son Tristan just felt his baby brother kick :cloud9:
> 
> How exciting! Has your hubby felt baby kick yet? I'm like a week behind you and haven't felt real movements or kicks yet, kinda makes me worry! But pleased Tristan felt baby!Click to expand...

I've finally been experiencing kicks. They were small little taps at first, that could easily be mistaken for gas bubbles. Last night they were stronger and I felt them on the outside for the first time and they were unmistakable! I'm a couple weeks ahead of you though, so I wouldn't worry. My doc told me to not even expect regular movement until 20 wks.


----------



## sethsmummy

Morning ladies how is everyone today? xx


----------



## ab75

Morning, good thanks. Going to do lots of cleaning! 
How are you? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've hit a low and I really don't know why. I could cry and stay in bed all day. :wacko:


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> I've hit a low and I really don't know why. I could cry and stay in bed all day. :wacko:

awwwwww hun :hugs: your on an emotional rollercoaster just now its normal to have good days and bad days. can you have a day in bed hun? if you can then just do it.. films.. sweeties and lots of rest! 


Glad your ok Ab! Oh no please... dont mention cleaning.. my place looks like a war zone.. the boys have emptied all of their toys onto the floor :S So I need to get off my ass and clean it all back up lol. I have some shopping being delivered soon (hopefully its all there) ready to pack our little bag for saturday to keep the boys happy on the way to the scan! 

No MS for me this morning :dance: I only had a little yesterday so i hope this is the start of the end for MS! Otherwise Saturday is going to be a nightmare... getting travel sick on teh bus is bad enough without MS and then add in a train it would be horrid :haha: id have to take sick bags with me!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Some friends want to meet so think I'll drag my arse out!

I didn't have sickness for 3 days then threw up again yesterday. We've got to go on a coach on Saturday then a boat trip for Hubby's works do :sick:


----------



## Littleluce83

Had my 20 week scan yesterday and discovered that I'm team :pink: I'm so happy. I was convinced it was a boy and would love a boy but I've always wanted a little girl so yay! Found out I have a low placenta but they aren't too worried and said it's not a previa, just need to get it rechecked at 32 weeks. I celebrated by having a little pink splurge lolol! Xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> Some friends want to meet so think I'll drag my arse out!
> 
> I didn't have sickness for 3 days then threw up again yesterday. We've got to go on a coach on Saturday then a boat trip for Hubby's works do :sick:

oh gosh hun :( i hope its just a one off. I've a bus/train ride on Saturday too and im not looking forward to that either. 



Littleluce83 said:


> Had my 20 week scan yesterday and discovered that I'm team :pink: I'm so happy. I was convinced it was a boy and would love a boy but I've always wanted a little girl so yay! Found out I have a low placenta but they aren't too worried and said it's not a previa, just need to get it rechecked at 32 weeks. I celebrated by having a little pink splurge lolol! Xxxx

Congratulations hun!! I hope its moved up out the way by your check up scan xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I haven't been sick this morning so we will see!

I think the plan now for today is friends coming to mine with their children. I've no car today as Hubby needed it and the weather looks awful so don't really want to go out walking and get wet!

I'm 18 weeks today and still so so nervous!


----------



## sethsmummy

I hope you have a good day hun.. having friends over sounds fun. 

can i swap.. my two are in awful moods!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan was grumpy when he woke up but seems happier now :)
Going to get some cleaning done now before they all turn up! I must be mad!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Haven't been on for a few days as I've had a lot on and went away at the weekend. Sorry for the very long weird post but just wanted to say how I'm feeling etc. I don't have anyone else to talk to. 

I've been told I'm suffering ante-natal depression, I have suffered stress, depression and anxiety but didn't expect to suffer it through pregnancy, all I've ever wanted is a baby and to be a lil house wife... They expect it will turn into post-natal depression, which I keep having dreams and visions about, that I'm just sat there in a trance when my mum and boyfriend care for the baby... I have an appointment with some mental health people who work with midwives or something along those lines tomorrow but I've seen counsellor's before and they don't really do a lot.... 

I went back to work last Wednesday after having 3 weeks off I was only there Wednesday, Thursday and Friday, no one spoke to me and it was horrible. Ever since I said I was pregnant they have turned funny and it's been unbearable. 
It came to a head on Sunday when I was away and my mum was going home I had a massive panic attack about going into work on Monday, she kept trying to calm me down and phoned my boyfriend and after an hour I was calmed then she left and I went back in to see my dad and had another panic attack with some friends... My boyfriend came back later and I had another attack when I saw him and on the journey home. Even though my mum and Tom had said I dint need to go to work and he would take me doctors in the morning. It was so horrid and scary I couldn't breathe or anything... 
We went to the doctors on Monday and they said I need to leave, she did me a sick note for two weeks while we sorted things. We wrote and posted my resignation yesterday and I do feel slightly better but now I'm a bit worried about the money aspect of things... 
I'm going on the hunt for some part time work today and to the job centre to understand what I'm entitled to... 

I have my scan in a week and a half and I'm getting nervous as to if everything is okiee and how I will react if baby is a boy... I feel such a terrible person... 

I think on a good note my sickness is passing. Although somedays I am hungry and eat fine or lots and the next day I won't eat anything... I'm really struggling to understand my body changing at the moment... 

I hope everyone else is okiee and that morning sickness is starting to pass and that you can find some energy to do the chores, I'm struggling with that but I have to stay focused and congratulations on everyone having there scans.

Sorry for the long random post, I hope I don't offend or upset anyone, but I don't have anyone else I can speak with and just needed to say it all. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It sounds like you've made the right choice in regards to your job. I'm sorry they made you feel that way :hugs:

I've been to see a mental health midwife too because I have episodes of anxiety after experiencing my 3 losses. I'm terrified to lose my precious little boy. 

As for being scared of your baby being a boy try not to be. Easier said than done. Before having Tristan I used to say "if it's a boy it can go back" I remember the day I was told he was a boy, I was ok until that night. I sobbed and sobbed. The next morning I woke up and was excited. I was terrified of the unknown. I'd only ever been around girls and had no idea what to do with a boy! I am so so thankful for him, he is one of the most amazing kindest little boys I have ever met, I couldn't have asked for anymore. Honestly. It may feel scary now but I promise you that if it is a boy that once the news sinks in you will be fine. Before my losses I wanted a girl so I had one of each but wouldn't have minded either way. After my loss I just didn't care at all as long as my baby is born healthy and screaming. I remember before the gender scan this time Hubby and I were like "What the hell will we do if it's a girl!?" Scared of the unknown again after being parents of boys :lol: I am absolutely over the moon that I am having another boy, I haven't had any sad feelings at all this time. I can't wait to be a Mum of 2 little boys and Tristan is so excited to have a little brother!

As for housework leave it until you feel up to it. I did nothing for weeks. Only the bear minimum, pots washing, washing clothes etc. It's only recently I've managed to start housework properly again and finally cooking! My house needs so much organising it's doing my head in. It looks tidy, well apart from our bedroom but it's the cupboards crammed full of stuff to sort! :lol:

Sorry I've rambled a bit. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ab75

Congrats on team pink, I'll prob be joining you on sat! Lol.
bb, hope you are feeling better.
Tara, I feel so much better for getting of my arse and doing some cleaning, lol, girls "helped"!
Dawn, I am sure if it is a lovely baby boy that you will be head over heels in love with him. I hope speaking to us or a counsellor helps you. It'll feel like a massive wait had been lifted knowing that you don't have to go back to work. Can you do little bits of cleaning at a time? I have sat on my arse and done very little for the past few weeks but today I did a lot of cleaning and I feel better, like I have achieved something. Can you try to plan a nursery or something? Just have a look online and make a boys list, girls list or neutral? Just little ideas to try and help. I was drawing elephants last week(just for something to do)so have now decided on a jungle themed nursery xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi everyone :hi: hope everyone's doing well! So sorry I've been AWOL for a while, had a busy couple of weeks and havent had a chance get online.

Luce, congrats on being team :pink: girls are amazing! Brunette, so sorry you're still not feeling great :hugs: sorry for all the posts I've missed out - far too many pages to read back! If anyone else has found out their baby's gender, will you let me know and I'll update the OP :flower:

Not much to report from me really. I haven't been feeling a lot of movement lately, mw thinks I may have an anterior placenta, so it's cushioning the kicks but will find out at my 20w scan on Tuesday next week :thumbup: had my consultant appt today, and as I had gestational hypertension with dd1 and she was low birth weight I am having 3 additional scans this pregnancy :yipee: one at 28w, again at 32w & 36w. I've also been prescribed aspirin to help keep my bp down, which is a new one, never heard of using aspirin for that before :shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Please can you add :blue: to my name? :mrgreen:

Eeeeek for extra scans! I get them too :) I'm also on aspirin!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well I think the 'gas' iv been feeling for about a week is actually the baby kicking, I was always told it feels like butterflies to start with so.didn't think it was the baby, I googled what it feels like and found a spot of description saying it feels like when u get a muscle twitch, the only reason I no its not a muscle twitch is because it's been in the same place for a week now. Iv also figured out how to tell when the baby is on the move lol. I finally feel pregnant and first thing in a morning before eating when I'm laid down u can distinguish a bump so hopefully not too long before my 'iv eaten too many Chinese take aways' look turns into an 'im pregnant' look


----------



## brunettebimbo

I found it felt more like gas than butterfly's!


----------



## brunettebimbo

18 weeks and think I can say I've finally popped :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ab75

Nice bump bb xx


----------



## ab75

my 19 week bump from yesterday xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking good :) Looks like a girl bump to me!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ab75 do you still think boy? When is your next scan? I think I guessed girl for you too :)

Lovely bumps ladies! Here's mine from 2 days ago, although not great as my trousers weren't very flattering :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking good :) Have you found out gender yet?


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:) just to update on my scan yesterday. Doc said we're having 2 girls :) We are really happy! Although, I don't think we can start buying pink just yet! Doc also said that he's 70% sure its girls, which makes me doubt it slightly. He struggled a bit with 1 baby, so we'll have to wait for the next scan which will be a bit more accurate.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Brunette, yes I had a 16w gender scan :) baby girl no3! Will get the sonographer to double check at our scan next week but there was definitely nothing between her legs :lol:

Yay wildchic huge congrats and welcome to (double!) team pink :wohoo: when's your next scan so they can recheck?


----------



## Izzie74

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi everyone :hi: hope everyone's doing well! So sorry I've been AWOL for a while, had a busy couple of weeks and havent had a chance get online.
> 
> Luce, congrats on being team :pink: girls are amazing! Brunette, so sorry you're still not feeling great :hugs: sorry for all the posts I've missed out - far too many pages to read back! If anyone else has found out their baby's gender, will you let me know and I'll update the OP :flower:
> 
> Not much to report from me really. I haven't been feeling a lot of movement lately, mw thinks I may have an anterior placenta, so it's cushioning the kicks but will find out at my 20w scan on Tuesday next week :thumbup: had my consultant appt today, and as I had gestational hypertension with dd1 and she was low birth weight I am having 3 additional scans this pregnancy :yipee: one at 28w, again at 32w & 36w. I've also been prescribed aspirin to help keep my bp down, which is a new one, never heard of using aspirin for that before :shrug:

Welcome back! 

Please can you update my due date to 29th January. Thanks x


----------



## wildchic

ttc_lolly said:


> Brunette, yes I had a 16w gender scan :) baby girl no3! Will get the sonographer to double check at our scan next week but there was definitely nothing between her legs :lol:
> 
> Yay wildchic huge congrats and welcome to (double!) team pink :wohoo: when's your next scan so they can recheck?

Next scan in 6 weeks! So far away!!! I'll post the potty shots and please tell me what you think.


----------



## wildchic

Here are the potty shots.
 



Attached Files:







baby%201.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7









baby%202.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies, I'll find out on sat. In my head I think boy, but its probably baby girl no.3 lol xx
Nice bump lolly.
congratulations on 2 (possible)girls wildchic xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wildchic, the first pic it's hard to say as I think the angle isn't quite right (doesn't look like a direct potty shot), but I don't see anything dangling. Second pic definitely looks girly :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

Dawnybus... first off :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sending you big hugs and lots and lots of love! 
There are hundreds of women who suffer with ante-natal depression so please dont feel alone. Its pretty common. As for the post natal depression... with you having ante-natal depression they should have tablets ready for you after baby which should help lesson the impact of post natal. 


I'm so so sorry work has been so awful but I think you have done what is right for you. I hope the job centre can help you out hun since its not your fault that you had to leave.. and tbh at the moment i dont think they could expect you to work due to the anxiety and panic attacks. It will all depend on your bfs income though if you live together :hugs: 

You are NOT a terrible thing. Gender Disappointment is a real thing and although some people dont understand it it is a very very hard thing to go through. But although you may be dissapointed to start with you are going to love your little boy just as much as you would love a little girl :hugs: Cry about it... have a tantrum.. scream into a pillow.. anything that helps let it out.. just dont bottle it up (I am always here if you need to talk.. you can pm me if you would feel better doing that either on here or on Facebook) 

Im glad your sickness is passing :D Im the same as you.. some days i eat like a horse and others i dont eat much. 

You should always feel comfortable posting anything on here hun.. as no matter whether all of the ladies understand what you are going through or what you feel no one should ever judge (and i dont hink anyone on here would). Every woman is different.. and everyones situation and road to pregnancy is different so we each need to support each other in any which way we can :hugs: 




Lovely bumps ladies.. im very jelous lol. Im a bit scared of posting any pics since im a lot bigger than most of you ladies.. 

wildchic - congratulations hun.. i think its definitely girls!


----------



## ab75

You shouldn't be scared to post photos Tara, you just said in your last post "no one should ever judge". We are all different shapes and sizes xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

^WSS :thumbup: bodies and bumps come in all different sizes, the world would be very boring if we were all alike! Don't be embarrassed hun x


----------



## sethsmummy

haha yeah should practice what i preach eh? lol. I think im just more embarrased because of my size. Ill post one eventually lol


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm so bloody jealous lol, I want my belly to pop into a bump, I no I'm a bit behind u guys with being end of Jan and it's my first but I want a bump lol. I don't think it will be too long because there is a bump there when I'm in bed first thing in the morning before eating anything so hoping it will be there soon. Felt baby from just before 16 weeks so hopefully bump will follow shortly after. 

I still have a month until I find out whether we r pink or blue. Still sure it's blue always refer to it as he, we still have no boys names though. 

In other news our house goes on the market tomorrow and we are looking round some areas and looking at houses from outside tomorrow and while I'm off work il make the most of the time and do house viewings tomorrow, two houses I'm really keen on seeing so I hope they hang around until next week


----------



## SCgirl

@ttc - Congrats on another girl! While you were away, we found out we're expecting a boy.

Great pics, ladies. I'm only 18 weeks, but I look at least mid 20-weeks...

I've had a few instances of "is that movement" in the last 2 days. I did see weight shift from one side of my stomach to the other today (super strange), but didn't feel a thing, thanks to the anterior placenta. sigh.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning all :) congrats to all the ladies who have recently found out bump colours, 3 weeks to go for me! Getting very excited about it! 

Dawny - sorry to hear you are having such a rough time! I really hope that they can get a support plan in place for you now to assist with how you are feeling and try to help you prepare for post partum. I had a couple of friends go though pnd and it was tough. I think resigning is the best plan for you at the moment, you just don't need that added stress. 

Hope all is well with everyone else :)


----------



## Dawnyybus

Thank you for all your messages, they have been really kind and supportive. I am feeling abit better after resigning and will find out tomorrow what plans they have in place for me. 

I always feel terrible I never seem to post happy stuff always problems or questions. I am sorry. 

This is a pic of my bump?? 19 weeks today. 

Xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## buddyIV

Congratulations on the pink bumps Luce and wildchic! 

Good luck for your scan in 3 weeks waiting2c; I'm so excited to find out what your having (I'm just living vicariously through everyone here while I stay yellow!) 

Good work on the productivity too ladies. I'm a bit of a neat freak so even when I was feeling nauseated through 12 weeks I had to keep doing it! I find it hard to relax if I know things need done, so end up doing ridiculous tasks at 11 at night! 

Dawnybus I just want to give you such a big hug right now. Your dealing with so much, and I really hope we can offer you some support on here: you can talk to us anytime honey. Well done in making the difficult decision to stop working. It sounded like the workplace was contributing massively to your feelings of anxiety, so not being there can only be a good thing for you. It's hard not to worry about money (I just finished my PhD and am only working as a volunteer intern 1 day a week, so we totally rely on my husbands wage...I feel you on the money worries!) but i just try to be careful with our money, make sure we have all the important stuff covered, and make the best of it. You'll find the balance too. I really hope that the counselling is a helpful experience for you this time, and that you get what you need from it. I know that if you're dealing with ante-natal issues they're far more likely to give you extra attention, services and support post-natally. You will love this baby with such a strength that no matter how difficult all this is, you'll get through it, and find that you love being a Mummy to your baby. We're here for you honey...take care xxx


----------



## buddyIV

Oh, and I love all the bumps...gorgeous, every one of them!


----------



## hopeful2012

Dawny- hugs...I plan on speaking with my on at my next appointment. I was in depression meds before getting pregnant and even though I know better ( I'm a nurse who loves pharmacology) I stopped cold turkey. I am starting (several weeks ago) to feel the way I was before. My boss is new and we don't always see eye to eye, but just last week as I was trying to be nice and warn her that I plan on taking all 12 weeks of leave that I'm allowed in a year, she said that she couldn't approve that, so I'm gonna have to go above her to get what I want. I may not go back after leave, if we still have issues. I completely understand. Please feel free to share anything here. I also had gender disappointment and cried for a week. It's real, but it eventually passes.

Lolly- I'm team pink again. ( hoping that will change at my next scan on the 25th.)

My bump has finally popped. 17 weeks today. I need to take a picture, but absolutely hate pictures.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Hey jelly ladies!! I am due the 31st but we are scheduling our c section on the 27th!! Whichever date you want to put me on is fine :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

Here's a picture of my 16 week bump (15+6).. Only the 3rd I've taken..
How would you guys say I'm carrying? I really can't tell the difference in hi/lo or all round lol.
I have my gender scan in 12 days - not that I'm counting ;) and my sons second birthday in 13 days :D 
Also think I felt a tiny movement while I was sipping on a bit of cola at the cinema.. Happened so quick I think I missed it lol.

Hope everyone's doing well x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sethsmummy

aawww more gorgeous bumps! 

itsnowmyturn - good luck selling your house hun i hope it goes really smoothly! I'm sure your bump will pop out soon :D 

SC - it probably is baby hun :D :Dance:

Dawn - you shouldnt worry about what you post hun.. happy or sad it doesnt matter .. were here to share your journey with you no matter whether its the happy news or the worry :hugs: 

buddy - can i have a bit of your neak freakness please... i could do with some to get off my ass and do a proper clean :haha: 

hopeful - sorry to hear your not feeling great hun :hugs: I hope you can get things sorted out at work hun i cant believe shes being like that :hugs: 

Hopeful - gz on your bump popping hun! 

princesmommy - welcome hun :D :D 

mummylaura - at the moment id say low. 


AFM - 18 weeks today and 2 days till scan! woohhooo! x


----------



## ab75

Hi princessmommy, welcome to the jellybeans. 
Lovely bumps ladies xx


----------



## wildchic

Welcome princessmommy:). Nice bump Mummylaura! I'll post once I get a bit bigger! Still a lot of bloat going on here!


----------



## Pix

You all look fabulous! I love the bump pictures. Maybe I'll get brave enough and post one later. I have really really popped now. >.< I'm getting used to my bump and falling in love with my new body. Guess I better!! 

I'm feeling movement daily now. A LOT of rolling and baby dislikes when I have 'gas.' Which cracks me up!! He or she will kick the little bubbles. Get annoye and move to the other side. DD felt some strong kicks. DS still doesn't care until he 'knows' it's a boy. (I'm going to record his reaction if it's a girl! Lol and poor hubby has only felt bitty baby rolls! 

I believe it was dawny that posted about the depression. 

I wasn't sure how to reply but felt I had to. Especially in light of Robin Williams... And because I've been there. I'm opening myself up here too! 

I've survived post natal depression twice, prenatal depression, extreme anxiety and panic attacks, medicine issues that led to regular depression; and I pulled through it all. If you EVER need advice or help please message me. I'm not there anymore (meaning depressed) and it's hard for me now to relate. Mainly because I've been there and pulled out of it. I wish I could tell you that there was some amazing drug or discovery that helped me. But the truth is even after all the doctors, the therapy, and the meds it was essentially all me who did it. Everything else was just a band-aid and masked the true causes. That I had to face all on my own. And it isn't easy and it is dreadful because you must face yourself and admit to yourself all that's wrong. To heal the wounds you have to go into them and knit them on your own from the inside out. Pregnancy makes it twice as hard. 

There's one practice I started doing in the darkest times and it made a world of difference. You may not see it right away but you will eventually feel it. 

Every morning when I would wake up I'd take a moment to feel myself. Feel my own life force. I'd run my hands over my skin and feel me alive. From my toes to my crown and thank myself every day for waking up. For functioning the way it should. For growing a baby. Holding baby. An praising MY BODY for working as it should!! So much masks the true issues of depression which is self! But taking one step at a time between you and the doctors you can pull through it!

*please note I'm not taking over for true medicine care here only telling you all what worked for me. Meds in depression CAN be positive an they can be negative. It truly depends on who you are and your state of mind! Hormonal mess you up and it is a true problem for us women!

That said different self empowerment techniques make a huge difference. For me between those and everything else I could slowly ween off of them and really feel who I was meant to be.


----------



## 0203

Here's my first ever bump picture. I am feeling particularly massive today and my leggings are not flattering at all are they...need some bigger ones now!!

I've still barely felt any movements yet. I hope they pick up soon!
 



Attached Files:







20140814_085459-1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## messica

Wildchic - my guess would be two girls. By 15 weeks our boys had pretty obvious peenie's going on lol. At 17 weeks you could see scrotums and all.

I'm going in tomorrow for 20 week ultrasound and will be sure to get some potty shots for you to compare to!


Loving all these bump pics ladies!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies!! :D

It is so great to see all of you and your bumps are getting so big!! Sorry I have not been around for awhile. A little update on me! 

We are having a girl!!! Still no name yet though. She is in the 50th percentile as of 2 days ago! At least that is what the doctor has informed me. No health risks, and everything seems to be moving along perfectly! 

Here is a pic of my bump!! My bump has gotten HUGE!! I gained about 11lbs so far.
 



Attached Files:







10372520_10202505335023348_5792832402731795971_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SCgirl

messica said:


> Wildchic - my guess would be two girls. By 15 weeks our boys had pretty obvious peenie's going on lol. At 17 weeks you could see scrotums and all.
> 
> I'm going in tomorrow for 20 week ultrasound and will be sure to get some potty shots for you to compare to!
> 
> 
> Loving all these bump pics ladies!!!


I shared this earlier, but here's a 16w2d potty shot of our boy. ultrasound tech seemed extremely sure it was a boy. i asked if there was a chance it could change, and she said "i don't think so!" (we have our big scan in <2 weeks, so should be able to verify then!)
 



Attached Files:







itsaboy.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttc_lolly

PrincessMommy said:


> Hey jelly ladies!! I am due the 31st but we are scheduling our c section on the 27th!! Whichever date you want to put me on is fine :)

Congrats and welcome to the group! I'll put you down for your c-sec date :thumbup:



MummyLaura93 said:


> Here's a picture of my 16 week bump (15+6).. Only the 3rd I've taken..
> How would you guys say I'm carrying? I really can't tell the difference in hi/lo or all round lol.
> I have my gender scan in 12 days - not that I'm counting ;) and my sons second birthday in 13 days :D
> Also think I felt a tiny movement while I was sipping on a bit of cola at the cinema.. Happened so quick I think I missed it lol.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well x

Hmmm I think it's a little too early to say if you're carrying high or low just yet :flower: lovely bump though! Same goes for all bump pics shared, we have some lovely jellybean bumps going on :)

Hope everyone's doing well! I had a pregnancy/mum to be massage today and it was wonderful! Thinking of booking one in each month now :lol:


----------



## labgal

Hi Jellybean ladies! 

May I join in? :) Due on January 10th, 1015 with a little :blue: James Dana III named after his father and grandfather!


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome labgal! Love the name! 

Sorry I've been quiet ladies, but I've been stalking you all. I was on vacation with no cell/internet service, then very busy at work. I have my anatomy scan tomorrow, so hopefully I can share fun pics with you all!


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 said:


> Here's my first ever bump picture. I am feeling particularly massive today and my leggings are not flattering at all are they...need some bigger ones now!!
> 
> I've still barely felt any movements yet. I hope they pick up soon!

gorgeous bump hun <3 



messica said:


> Wildchic - my guess would be two girls. By 15 weeks our boys had pretty obvious peenie's going on lol. At 17 weeks you could see scrotums and all.
> 
> I'm going in tomorrow for 20 week ultrasound and will be sure to get some potty shots for you to compare to!
> 
> 
> Loving all these bump pics ladies!!!

good luck with your scan hun



Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies!! :D
> 
> It is so great to see all of you and your bumps are getting so big!! Sorry I have not been around for awhile. A little update on me!
> 
> We are having a girl!!! Still no name yet though. She is in the 50th percentile as of 2 days ago! At least that is what the doctor has informed me. No health risks, and everything seems to be moving along perfectly!
> 
> Here is a pic of my bump!! My bump has gotten HUGE!! I gained about 11lbs so far.

Congratulations on having a girl hun! Im glad your scan went well :D 



SCgirl said:


> messica said:
> 
> 
> Wildchic - my guess would be two girls. By 15 weeks our boys had pretty obvious peenie's going on lol. At 17 weeks you could see scrotums and all.
> 
> I'm going in tomorrow for 20 week ultrasound and will be sure to get some potty shots for you to compare to!
> 
> 
> Loving all these bump pics ladies!!!
> 
> 
> I shared this earlier, but here's a 16w2d potty shot of our boy. ultrasound tech seemed extremely sure it was a boy. i asked if there was a chance it could change, and she said "i don't think so!" (we have our big scan in <2 weeks, so should be able to verify then!)Click to expand...

eekk i really love seein all these potty shots <3 



ttc_lolly said:


> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey jelly ladies!! I am due the 31st but we are scheduling our c section on the 27th!! Whichever date you want to put me on is fine :)
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the group! I'll put you down for your c-sec date :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of my 16 week bump (15+6).. Only the 3rd I've taken..
> How would you guys say I'm carrying? I really can't tell the difference in hi/lo or all round lol.
> I have my gender scan in 12 days - not that I'm counting ;) and my sons second birthday in 13 days :D
> Also think I felt a tiny movement while I was sipping on a bit of cola at the cinema.. Happened so quick I think I missed it lol.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well xClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm I think it's a little too early to say if you're carrying high or low just yet :flower: lovely bump though! Same goes for all bump pics shared, we have some lovely jellybean bumps going on :)
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well! I had a pregnancy/mum to be massage today and it was wonderful! Thinking of booking one in each month now :lol:Click to expand...

oo that sounds wonderful hun! I'd love to have something like that but the closest ill get is DS1/DS2 jumping on my back :haha: 



labgal said:


> Hi Jellybean ladies!
> 
> May I join in? :) Due on January 10th, 1015 with a little :blue: James Dana III named after his father and grandfather!

hi hun welcome to Jelly Beans <3 Congratulations on having a boy! and a lovely name also. 



DolceBella said:


> Welcome labgal! Love the name!
> 
> Sorry I've been quiet ladies, but I've been stalking you all. I was on vacation with no cell/internet service, then very busy at work. I have my anatomy scan tomorrow, so hopefully I can share fun pics with you all!

i hope you enjoyed your holiday hun. 



Only one day to go!! This time tomorrow I will be getting the boys ready to go for the bus :wohoo: I cant wait to find out what I'm having!


----------



## ab75

Morning, 
lovely bumps.
Welcome new ladies.
I find out tomorrow too. Can't wait xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wildchic this is my sons potty shot! No mistaking he's all boy :lol:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ttc_lolly

labgal said:


> Hi Jellybean ladies!
> 
> May I join in? :) Due on January 10th, 1015 with a little :blue: James Dana III named after his father and grandfather!

Congrats and welcome to the group! :happydance:

Haha sethsmummy, I took my girls to soft play in the morning to tire them out and dd2 fell asleep in the car home, so I gently put her to bed and dd1 enjoyed a foot spa with me and then mostly behaved whilst I had my massage! She's a little show off so of course she kept putting on little Frozen performances for the lady masseuse and had to keep showing her this or that :haha: definitely could have been more relaxing mentally, but physically I now feel great!

Brunette, forgot to ask before, but what are you taking aspirin for? Does it really help to keep bp down? I'm nervous about taking it... I try avoid medication as much as possible when pregnant and have always only just taken the odd paracetamol when absolutely necessary. I'm scared!


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> labgal said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jellybean ladies!
> 
> May I join in? :) Due on January 10th, 1015 with a little :blue: James Dana III named after his father and grandfather!
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the group! :happydance:
> 
> Haha sethsmummy, I took my girls to soft play in the morning to tire them out and dd2 fell asleep in the car home, so I gently put her to bed and dd1 enjoyed a foot spa with me and then mostly behaved whilst I had my massage! She's a little show off so of course she kept putting on little Frozen performances for the lady masseuse and had to keep showing her this or that :haha: definitely could have been more relaxing mentally, but physically I now feel great!
> 
> Brunette, forgot to ask before, but what are you taking aspirin for? Does it really help to keep bp down? I'm nervous about taking it... I try avoid medication as much as possible when pregnant and have always only just taken the odd paracetamol when absolutely necessary. I'm scared!Click to expand...

I was on aspirin hun for the whole pregnancy with ethan and was on it a few weeks back for this one (was meant to be on it till 36 weeks) but it was making me light headed so stopped. will go back on it when i stop geetting MS fully/Dizzy spells. It is supposed to keep your BP down to an extent and it also helps the blood flow to baby. 

haha bless her.. seth would talk someones ear off if they came in the house :haha:


----------



## wildchic

Thanx for the boy pics ladies:) I guess I was hoping for a boy & girl and had my heart set on it, then got the news of 2 girls. I'm ok with it though, actually excited, but I don't think I'll start buying things yet seeing that the doc was not 100% sure! 

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:

Lovely bump pics kiwi, 0203! 

Hope you ladies have a good weekend! Its still winter here by us and it seems its gonna be a wet weekend!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Love looking at all the bumps and scan pics! Ladies with potty shots - We are only allowed one scan picture at our regular scans but did you have to ask for a shot of the potty so you can have more than one pic? Or are they from private scans? x


----------



## sethsmummy

I know i wont get a potty shot from my NHS scan hun only from my private one tomorrow. I've never been given a potty shot and were only allowed 1 pic too normally at nhs scans xx


----------



## ab75

I've never been given a potty shot at nhs scan either but this will be first time at the hospital I am using this time. I know they won't tell me gender tho xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:o they wont tell you gender :o well that sucks. Im so glad ours does!


----------



## ab75

No, thats why we are going private. They told us in Fife that Zara was a girl but apparently won't tell anyone in Aberdeen. Going to ask for a potty shot tho to confirm tmrws scan and see what they say xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow that sucks. I want to confirm at my anomoly scan too lol. well only if its a girl.. if its a boy it will be pretty obvious i think. Seth and Ethans bits were huge on their scans :haha:


----------



## Littleluce83

I'm really paranoid that I'll go to my growth scan at 28 weeks and hm little girl will then be a little boy. I was so excited to be told I'm having a girl as I always wanted one and have been out and got her some lovely pink bits...but what if they were wrong???? She was a little monkey in the scan after all. Arghhhh xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

i think if your told at your 20 week scan hun its normally right... its not very often they get it wrong <3 xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

I was told they're less accurate at NHS anomaly scan's because they're for concentrating on the baby's well-being and heart and brain etc etc, but at private gender scans they mostly focus on the potty.

But then again, it would be more visible at 20 weeks


----------



## brunettebimbo

My friend was told girl at 20 weeks and gave birth to a boy!

Ttc_lolly I take it because I have antiphospholipid syndrome. I have to take Clexane injections, high dose folic acid and Omeprazole. I am like you, I hate to take medications too but I've had no choice this time.


----------



## ttc_lolly

No that makes sense hun :hugs: of course, if it's something I need to do for baby then I'll do it. It's odd, because I only had hypertension with dd1, was fine with dd2 although had a couple of hospital visits where my bp had gone sky high but after over night monitoring it always went back down again :shrug: I guess I should just be thankful they're giving a sh!t as the hospital I had my daughters in were pretty crap!

Mummylaura, I think all of the potty shots on here so far (from uk ladies at least) have been privately :thumbup: I've never known an NHS anomaly scan to print off potty shots, they usually either just offer you a profile shot or nothing at all! I think those done at 20w, privately or NHS, will be pretty accurate as everything is well and truly developed then and unless the cords in the way on a baby girl there's usually no mistaking it! I had my gender scan done at 16+1 but I'd been put forward and I don't really think I should have been, so definitely getting them to check next week but I doubt the baby will have grown a scrotum by then :rofl:


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> Morning,
> lovely bumps.
> Welcome new ladies.
> I find out tomorrow too. Can't wait xx

I am so excited for you!!! I know the night before I went in for my gender scan I could not sleep a wink lol, even more than usual lol. 



brunettebimbo said:


> Wildchic this is my sons potty shot! No mistaking he's all boy :lol:

Congrats hun!! :hugs: I bet you are so excited!! 

As for the pictures and the potty shots. I got really lucky, the doctors here wanted to do multiple ultrasounds and they gave me 4 pictures each time. The private place that I first went to was really awesome. I paid $70 and they gave me a whole gift box, and a CD With 30 3d/4d pictures and the whole thing recorded on video. I was surprised by this because we only paid for the 2d gender scan lol.

The tech at the private scan told me it was the easiest gender scan she had to do yet. Our little girl just let everything open on the screen almost like she was sitting on it lol.


----------



## MummyLaura93

Did anyone/has anyone gotten their private scans from baby bond? 
I booked mine and I don't drive so I have to find my way to Fenchurch Street Station in London, oh gosh!


----------



## Izzie74

MummyLaura93 said:


> Did anyone/has anyone gotten their private scans from baby bond?
> I booked mine and I don't drive so I have to find my way to Fenchurch Street Station in London, oh gosh!

The tfl journey planner is very good at sorting out routes for you is you get stuck!

https://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en


----------



## Dawnyybus

ab75 said:


> I've never been given a potty shot at nhs scan either but this will be first time at the hospital I am using this time. I know they won't tell me gender tho xx

They don't tell you the gender back at home where my parents live but they do where I'm living now so we will get to find out 1 week from now. 

I had my appointment with the psychiatrist yesterday and he sent some people to the house today and they have to come everyday and on Monday they are sending another doctor to come and review and they keep talking about tablets but they never work so i probably won't take them. They say they have referred me to some specialist midwives but I don't really know. It's all very overwhelming... 

Hope everyone is okiee. 

Xxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

MummyLaura93 said:


> Did anyone/has anyone gotten their private scans from baby bond?
> I booked mine and I don't drive so I have to find my way to Fenchurch Street Station in London, oh gosh!

Yeh mine was Babybond. They are great. 

Dawny glad you are getting somewhere :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have been reading what some of you ladies have been saying about the gender scans. I am really sorry that they won't tell you the gender at your normal hospital. It makes no sense since they can see it, why not tell you? I am confused about this. Here in the US they make it a priority to check the baby's health but they also tell you the gender afterwards.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think it's possibly down to some getting it wrong and then complaints? Probably covering their own arses.


----------



## Kiwiberry

brunettebimbo said:


> I think it's possibly down to some getting it wrong and then complaints? Probably covering their own arses.

That makes sense, in a way lol. I wish they would just tell you guys so you don't have to pay extra for a private scan.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My hospital will tell you I just didn't want to wait :rofl:


----------



## 0203

I've also heard that it can be due to high numbers of different cultures in certain areas who may experience gender disappointment, I'm not sure how true that is Though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've heard that too.


----------



## DolceBella

Baby looked great at the anatomy scan. Here's my very obvious potty shot. Can you tell what team we're destined to stay on?????:haha:


----------



## 0203

Congratulations dolcebella


----------



## Littleluce83

DolceBella said:


> Baby looked great at the anatomy scan. Here's my very obvious potty shot. Can you tell what team we're destined to stay on?????:haha:
> View attachment 793635

 That looks like a girl to me! Xxxx


----------



## messica

MummyLaura - they do it all at every scan I have. Nothing private or out of pocket paid here, this is all covered by my insurance at my run of the mill appointments. They take about 90 minutes and go over every single part of each of them including detailed video of heart, brain, stomach, kidneys etc and always do a quick flash of the bits at the end. 

I got about 50 uploaded to a DVD this time as well as video, usually it's more like 20 but since this was 20 week they went over faces, fingers, toes etc to look closely for physical deformities as well.

There is NO denying both ours are boys lol :)
 



Attached Files:







LAHMANJESSICAM20140815095031193.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6









LAHMANJESSICAM20140815095329898.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7









LAHMANJESSICAM20140815094815795.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 8









LAHMANJESSICAM20140815102009146.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6









LAHMANJESSICAM20140815102240057.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## messica

Babies were positioned oddly with B's butt and legs pretty much right in front of A's head. B's monkey toes were in almost every A face shot and video she tried to get until B flipped at the very end and they were both breech and head to head again lol
 



Attached Files:







LAHMANJESSICAM20140815102816562.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6









LAHMANJESSICAM20140815102411716.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6









LAHMANJESSICAM20140815103721053.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DolceBella

Great pics Messica!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I can't wait to go in at 30 weeks and get some 3d/4d images!!! I have some now from a previous ultrasound but they are not that distinct. 

@messica, that is about how my doctor's works as well. I only get 4 images instead of 20 though. They were printed out as well. The private place I went to gave me a CD with 30 3d/4d images and the whole thing recorded. Along with a nice gift package.


----------



## messica

Congrats on being team pink dolce and kiwi!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Dawnyybus said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> I've never been given a potty shot at nhs scan either but this will be first time at the hospital I am using this time. I know they won't tell me gender tho xx
> 
> They don't tell you the gender back at home where my parents live but they do where I'm living now so we will get to find out 1 week from now.
> 
> I had my appointment with the psychiatrist yesterday and he sent some people to the house today and they have to come everyday and on Monday they are sending another doctor to come and review and they keep talking about tablets but they never work so i probably won't take them. They say they have referred me to some specialist midwives but I don't really know. It's all very overwhelming...
> 
> Hope everyone is okiee.
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...

Im glad thinga are moving forward hun. Dont be afriad to ask them to slow down and explain things more though hun :hugs: 



brunettebimbo said:


> My hospital will tell you I just didn't want to wait :rofl:

snap! 



0203 said:


> I've also heard that it can be due to high numbers of different cultures in certain areas who may experience gender disappointment, I'm not sure how true that is Though.

This is the case with a lot of hospitals as many cultures were aborting girls. 



DolceBella said:


> Baby looked great at the anatomy scan. Here's my very obvious potty shot. Can you tell what team we're destined to stay on?????:haha:
> View attachment 793635

congratultions hun! :pink: 



messica said:


> MummyLaura - they do it all at every scan I have. Nothing private or out of pocket paid here, this is all covered by my insurance at my run of the mill appointments. They take about 90 minutes and go over every single part of each of them including detailed video of heart, brain, stomach, kidneys etc and always do a quick flash of the bits at the end.
> 
> I got about 50 uploaded to a DVD this time as well as video, usually it's more like 20 but since this was 20 week they went over faces, fingers, toes etc to look closely for physical deformities as well.
> 
> There is NO denying both ours are boys lol :)

omg hun look at those pics! I hope mine are half as good as those tomorrow. 


ABS :wohoo: were almost there!!!! This time tomorrow i will be arriving in carlisle! :wohoo:


----------



## Kiwiberry

messica said:


> Congrats on being team pink dolce and kiwi!!!!

Thank you!! I am so excited!! <3


----------



## ab75

Congratulations on your boys messica.
congrats again db.
Tara, I can't wait! Good luck tomorrow! 
Dawn, glad you are getting some help xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

Wow, congrats on your :pink: bump Dolce, and they're really gorgeous pics Messica :D


----------



## itsnowmyturn

In my hospital there are signs up saying if they can't see they won't extend the scan, which is fair enough I no a hospital near oh parents won't tell u u have to pay to find out, maybe it's a way of getting more ppl to go and pay for more private scans and get a bit of revenue that way, who knows, if they can't tell me then I will pay to go private I can't wait until January to find out


----------



## Kiwiberry

Me either! I was way too excited to find out lol. Is anyone else addicted to buying baby stuff? I go into a store and I can spend all day looking. I am even looking online right as we speak lol. 

Check out this cute outfit I am thinking of getting for her 9/12 month sets. I am trying to get in on the 40/50% sale before its gone lol. https://www.carters.com/carters-baby-baby-girl-sets/VC_121C765.html?navid=carters-xsellPDPYMAL


----------



## SCgirl

My mother and I went to a Carter's outlet store a week and a half ago, and I caved- they had such cute things! So, baby got his first few outfits... but now that I've started, I don't want to stop! I'm afraid to do much before the 20-week scan, but there's some awesome sales going on (I think target is about to have a buy $400 of baby furniture/stuff, get $100 off this weekend- at least there's an e-mail going around about it- I want to get stuff so badly but am afraid 18.5 weeks is too early.)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh my gosh I know! Carter's is so freaking cute. We went into the store one time after finding out the gender and spent over $350.... That was so easy to do too. Make sure you get your coupons, Target might have some 20% off coupons. I know Buy Buy baby and Babies'Rus have lots of them.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I love Carters!!! It's my fav! We won't be spending quite that much this time, lol. At least not all at once. With this being #5 we watch the pennies pretty carefully. I will def get a few new things though. Our church does a high quality childrens resale twice a year, so that's how we do clothes. I'm also on the committee which means shopping early, yay!! It's been a lifesaver so many times!!


----------



## sethsmummy

:wohoo: *ITS SCAN DAY ABS* :wohoo: 

Im so excited!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Luvspnk31 said:


> I love Carters!!! It's my fav! We won't be spending quite that much this time, lol. At least not all at once. With this being #5 we watch the pennies pretty carefully. I will def get a few new things though. Our church does a high quality childrens resale twice a year, so that's how we do clothes. I'm also on the committee which means shopping early, yay!! It's been a lifesaver so many times!!

Shopping is so much fun! That is really neat about the resale. 



sethsmummy said:


> :wohoo: *ITS SCAN DAY ABS* :wohoo:
> 
> Im so excited!

YAY!! Be sure to let us know how it goes!

Oh and before I forget, I made a pregnancy journal if anyone wants to follow me <3.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2218287-pregnant-our-little-angel-3-a.html


----------



## ab75

Good luck Tara xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

sethsmummy said:


> :wohoo: *ITS SCAN DAY ABS* :wohoo:
> 
> Im so excited!

Excited for you! Good luck :DDD xx


----------



## messica

Fingers crossed all goes well sethsmummy!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

update properly in a little while.. im a little gutted.. im team :blue: again. He is very healthy though from the quick look she had so im very happy about that. And there were NO nice outfits for boys :( :( xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## ab75

Will update later as my mum is here and nobody knows we have been for a scan.
But its a boy!! Sooooooo happy xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww yay Ab that's great! Congratulations! About time we had some boys on board! :lol:


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations abs and sethsmummy


----------



## 0203

Congratulations on both of your blue bumps :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank You :) Ive attached th ebest of my pics but theyre not great.. the tech didnt even put any effort in to getting decent pictures for me. I told her shed need to press down and i was happy for her to do it but she didnt :(
 



Attached Files:







10609070_10152674820480329_723419313_n.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5









10609204_10152674821865329_1766445276_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4









10614000_10152674820680329_964501373_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4









10615865_10152674819905329_1530789669_n.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 3


----------



## messica

Glad babe is healthy sethsmummy - but I also completely understand why you'd be disappointed in how it went. I'm so sorry :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks hun :) Im sure ill be happier about it all tomorrow once iv slept on it lol. Tbf she did warm up a bit after id gone back in from my walk (to move baby) and we chatted about Ds1 as her son also has autism. i just hope she does a better job of my anomoly scan :haha: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Did you pay private? 

Hubby and I have been discussing middle names. We still really like Brody. I quite like middle names to have a meaning but all the family names have been used up between our children already. We thought of John as that is my Father-in-Laws middle name and my Dads middle name but the initials are awful! Lol. I even mentioned Kian as it can be a boys name but I'm not even sure if that sounds ok or whether Hubby was impressed or not. Lol. Any ideas please?


----------



## sethsmummy

I did .. it cost £85. 

I like Kian hun x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd be a bit pissed off that she acted like that at that price! :growlmad:

Kian is my name so not sure if it's a bit lame for a boy being named after his Mum!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I quite like the idea of a name meaning rainbow or something significant to our losses for babies middle name but can't seem to find any boys ones! Does anyone know of any please?


----------



## sethsmummy

Thats actually the first time ive heard of it used for a womans name. Over here its a boys name :) .. hmm well theres plenty out there named after their dad ;) so i think it would be cool! 

yeah i was tbh. we got there early as well so i had time to sit and drink some water (id had to go pee when we got to the train station) but she took us in almost an hour early :S so my bladder was empty! )


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's pronounced differently. For a girl it's Key-Anne. Kinda like Leanne but with a K :)


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo omg i love that! such a beautiful name! 

that is such a lovely idea hun. I just googled names which mean rainbow or new begining but theres not much boy wise and i dont think any of the boys ones are nice :( xx


----------



## 0203

That's a lovely idea brunette bimbo
I can't think of any names to help you out sorry. The only thing I could think of was using another word/meaning for your losses. For example I have a friend who had multiple losses and when her girl were born they had middle name Hope. I'm sure there are lots of names that have meanings that can relate to a precious rainbow baby.


Today....I cannot seem to stop eating! And I am still having real struggles thinking of a boys name that I LOVE


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I thought hope or blessing meanings but nothing!

He's being a monkey. He's been kicking really strong, I call Hubby over to feel him and he stops! :lol:


----------



## 0203

That's so exciting that kicks cam be felt from the outside! I'm a little bit jealous. I'm not sure if I've even had definite movements yet, has me slightly worried, keep feeling quite nervous about my scan on Friday, even though various Internet searches tell me it is normal for first time mums


----------



## brunettebimbo

Totally normal :) 

I felt him quite early but I knew what I was looking for. He's getting strong each day :)


----------



## DolceBella

Brunette - Asher means "happy, blessed", Jacob means "to follow, to succeed."

Sethsmummy - I can understand how you feel. I just found out I'm having my third girl. I'm sure we'll come around. :hugs:


----------



## buddyIV

Wow...so much has been happening! Congratulations on all the gender confirmations, healthy babies, gorgeous scans and beautiful bumps! 

I thought of Gaelic words of rainbow BB, but I have no idea how to pronounce them or anything. But, you know the children's song "sing a rainbow"? Well, the Scots Gaelic word for sing, or song, or Oran, which I think is really nice. It's a bit of a tenuous connection, but there's something very hopeful and sweet about the idea of singing for your little rainbow! I won't be offended in any way if you think this is the worst suggestion of all time.


----------



## hopeful2012

is this day over yet... i woke up to a diaperless 18 month old with a wet bed and missing earrings- i bought expensive screw back earrings so they would stay in- then trying to potty train with no success, refusing to take either of her usual naps, making huge messes with her snack, and repeafedly kickimg and pinching me today. i feel like an awful mommy today because i yelled at her and put her in the crib fo go to sleep. shes not sleeping shes playing with her pillow, blanket, and the diaper she took off again. we have to leave in the morning for a comference for work. its at the beach, i need to go shopping, take a shower, and start packimg but cant get anything done. hubby is working and will be for quite a while.


----------



## MummyLaura93

Ab75 and Sethsmummy, congratulations on your :blue: bumps :D!

I went out this evening and now I'm really feeling fat!! Anyone else feel like people stare at their belly and can't tell if you're pregnant or not :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







10614065_10203672888237163_36070646_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 17









10617455_10203672888797177_1526537557_n.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrsstrezy

sethsmummy said:


> update properly in a little while.. im a little gutted.. im team :blue: again. He is very healthy though from the quick look she had so im very happy about that. And there were NO nice outfits for boys :( :( xx

Congrats on the boy! Sorry you were disappointed, but glad to hear he's healthy. My father-in-law is one of 7 boys. His parents kept trying and trying for a girl, and eventually just gave up, lol. They loved all their boys of course though:) Will this be your last baby? 



ab75 said:


> Will update later as my mum is here and nobody knows we have been for a scan.
> But its a boy!! Sooooooo happy xxx

Congrats!! That's so exciting:) 



MummyLaura93 said:


> Ab75 and Sethsmummy, congratulations on your :blue: bumps :D!
> 
> I went out this evening and now I'm really feeling fat!! Anyone else feel like people stare at their belly and can't tell if you're pregnant or not :shrug:

you look great. And definitely look pregnant, not fat by any means. Very nice dress! 

AFM, I went to a funeral yesterday and wore a black maternity T-shirt dress from Target. Love it!! It's so comfy. My grandma said to me, "well, it looks like you're going to have to buy something that fits now." I was like, "what do you mean? this is a maternity dress." She said, "well when I was pregnant, we actually wore clothes that covered our stomach." Yea grandma, that was 60 years ago. And from what I remember, the style back then was to make pregnant women look like whales with huge tops that flared outward. The dress I was wearing wasn't even tight. Ugh, that irritated me so bad. Probably because she's always kinda been rude and insulting:)

I've been feeling the baby move a LOT today. Seems like whenever I put my hand over the area though, it stops moving! Little rascal! My husband hasn't had a chance to feel it yet!


----------



## DolceBella

hopeful2012 said:


> is this day over yet... i woke up to a diaperless 18 month old with a wet bed and missing earrings- i bought expensive screw back earrings so they would stay in- then trying to potty train with no success, refusing to take either of her usual naps, making huge messes with her snack, and repeafedly kickimg and pinching me today. i feel like an awful mommy today because i yelled at her and put her in the crib fo go to sleep. shes not sleeping shes playing with her pillow, blanket, and the diaper she took off again. we have to leave in the morning for a comference for work. its at the beach, i need to go shopping, take a shower, and start packimg but cant get anything done. hubby is working and will be for quite a while.

Your day sounds wretched! Duct tape that diaper on, then turn off the baby monitor. She'll fall asleep eventually, and hopefully you can too!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Jj ladies
Gosh it's been a while since I've been on here, congrats on all the scans/progression/genders I have my 20week scan tomorrow & still staying team yellow but it'll still be good to see baby on the screen again, 8weeks is far too long!! Hope you're all well? & your babies are all behaving for you! Mines a little wriggler!! The boys have all felt it kick but everytime hubby puts his hand there it stops kicking & moves what I'm guessing what could be a bum so it sticks right out!! On the name front we're having a nightmare :-( we did have Noah for a boy & violet for a girl but not my awkward husband has decided he's not keen on either so it's back to square 1 :-(


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey Mrs! I am glad to see you back. I am also having trouble picking a name! It seems to be the hardest thing I have ever had to do. No name seems good enough.


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 said:


> That's a lovely idea brunette bimbo
> I can't think of any names to help you out sorry. The only thing I could think of was using another word/meaning for your losses. For example I have a friend who had multiple losses and when her girl were born they had middle name Hope. I'm sure there are lots of names that have meanings that can relate to a precious rainbow baby.
> 
> 
> Today....I cannot seem to stop eating! And I am still having real struggles thinking of a boys name that I LOVE

I had one of those days the other day.. i wanted to eat EVERYITHING... but then i have days like yesterday when i had 2 slices of toast and a sandwich and thats it. 



brunettebimbo said:


> Yeh I thought hope or blessing meanings but nothing!
> 
> He's being a monkey. He's been kicking really strong, I call Hubby over to feel him and he stops! :lol:

both of my boys used to do this lol. :haha: 



0203 said:


> That's so exciting that kicks cam be felt from the outside! I'm a little bit jealous. I'm not sure if I've even had definite movements yet, has me slightly worried, keep feeling quite nervous about my scan on Friday, even though various Internet searches tell me it is normal for first time mums

perfectly normal hun ithink the first time i felt movement (so tiny movements) with ds1 was 18/19 weeks.. first proper movement at around 22 weeks and a little later for dh to feel it. 



DolceBella said:


> Brunette - Asher means "happy, blessed", Jacob means "to follow, to succeed."
> 
> Sethsmummy - I can understand how you feel. I just found out I'm having my third girl. I'm sure we'll come around. :hugs:

:hugs: for you too hun.. im over it today.. ive been sat looking online for cute clothes <3 loads of superhero type outfits. I want to get a matching outfit for each child for their first photo together <3 



buddyIV said:


> Wow...so much has been happening! Congratulations on all the gender confirmations, healthy babies, gorgeous scans and beautiful bumps!
> 
> I thought of Gaelic words of rainbow BB, but I have no idea how to pronounce them or anything. But, you know the children's song "sing a rainbow"? Well, the Scots Gaelic word for sing, or song, or Oran, which I think is really nice. It's a bit of a tenuous connection, but there's something very hopeful and sweet about the idea of singing for your little rainbow! I won't be offended in any way if you think this is the worst suggestion of all time.

Oran is a lovely name :) and its a lovely reference as well. 



hopeful2012 said:


> is this day over yet... i woke up to a diaperless 18 month old with a wet bed and missing earrings- i bought expensive screw back earrings so they would stay in- then trying to potty train with no success, refusing to take either of her usual naps, making huge messes with her snack, and repeafedly kickimg and pinching me today. i feel like an awful mommy today because i yelled at her and put her in the crib fo go to sleep. shes not sleeping shes playing with her pillow, blanket, and the diaper she took off again. we have to leave in the morning for a comference for work. its at the beach, i need to go shopping, take a shower, and start packimg but cant get anything done. hubby is working and will be for quite a while.

oh no hun sounds like you had an awful day. your not an awful mummy :hugs: Sometimes they just need some tough love. Ethan is going through a horrendous phase right now where hes a little terror almost every single day.. its a nightmare. 



MummyLaura93 said:



> Ab75 and Sethsmummy, congratulations on your :blue: bumps :D!
> 
> I went out this evening and now I'm really feeling fat!! Anyone else feel like people stare at their belly and can't tell if you're pregnant or not :shrug:

Thank you hun! 

You look beautiful! Definitely not fat at all <3 <3 <3 that is a very obvious bump. 



mrsstrezy said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> update properly in a little while.. im a little gutted.. im team :blue: again. He is very healthy though from the quick look she had so im very happy about that. And there were NO nice outfits for boys :( :( xx
> 
> Congrats on the boy! Sorry you were disappointed, but glad to hear he's healthy. My father-in-law is one of 7 boys. His parents kept trying and trying for a girl, and eventually just gave up, lol. They loved all their boys of course though:) Will this be your last baby?
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Will update later as my mum is here and nobody knows we have been for a scan.
> But its a boy!! Sooooooo happy xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats!! That's so exciting:)
> 
> 
> 
> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> Ab75 and Sethsmummy, congratulations on your :blue: bumps :D!
> 
> I went out this evening and now I'm really feeling fat!! Anyone else feel like people stare at their belly and can't tell if you're pregnant or not :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> you look great. And definitely look pregnant, not fat by any means. Very nice dress!
> 
> AFM, I went to a funeral yesterday and wore a black maternity T-shirt dress from Target. Love it!! It's so comfy. My grandma said to me, "well, it looks like you're going to have to buy something that fits now." I was like, "what do you mean? this is a maternity dress." She said, "well when I was pregnant, we actually wore clothes that covered our stomach." Yea grandma, that was 60 years ago. And from what I remember, the style back then was to make pregnant women look like whales with huge tops that flared outward. The dress I was wearing wasn't even tight. Ugh, that irritated me so bad. Probably because she's always kinda been rude and insulting:)
> 
> I've been feeling the baby move a LOT today. Seems like whenever I put my hand over the area though, it stops moving! Little rascal! My husband hasn't had a chance to feel it yet!Click to expand...


Thank you hun <3 haha i wouldnt go that far to keep trying :haha: This is definitely our last. Im over my dissapointment today :D Ill probably still be a little upset when i look at girls clothes but i dont have to worry about periods and all that jazz in later years so theres some bonus' to all boys :haha: 3 little men to protect each other <3 

I'm so sorry you lost someone hun :hugs: haha i love your grandma... older people dont seem to have noticed times have moved forward and the fashion sense too :haha: 




mrs.humphreys said:


> Jj ladies
> Gosh it's been a while since I've been on here, congrats on all the scans/progression/genders I have my 20week scan tomorrow & still staying team yellow but it'll still be good to see baby on the screen again, 8weeks is far too long!! Hope you're all well? & your babies are all behaving for you! Mines a little wriggler!! The boys have all felt it kick but everytime hubby puts his hand there it stops kicking & moves what I'm guessing what could be a bum so it sticks right out!! On the name front we're having a nightmare :-( we did have Noah for a boy & violet for a girl but not my awkward husband has decided he's not keen on either so it's back to square 1 :-(

welcome back hun! Good luck for your Anomoly scan hun! hahaha i love that your baby sticks its bum out.. :D :D 

oh dear i have a friend whos o/h was a pain in the ass like tht.. all the way up until 33 weeks when she gave him an ultimatum! lol he soon picked a name he loved and she loved. xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

mrs.humphreys said:


> Jj ladies
> Gosh it's been a while since I've been on here, congrats on all the scans/progression/genders I have my 20week scan tomorrow & still staying team yellow but it'll still be good to see baby on the screen again, 8weeks is far too long!! Hope you're all well? & your babies are all behaving for you! Mines a little wriggler!! The boys have all felt it kick but everytime hubby puts his hand there it stops kicking & moves what I'm guessing what could be a bum so it sticks right out!! On the name front we're having a nightmare :-( we did have Noah for a boy & violet for a girl but not my awkward husband has decided he's not keen on either so it's back to square 1 :-(

Good luck for your scan tomorrow! I'm having trouble with decided on names because my OH doesn't like any I do, but Noah and Violet are lovely xx


- Thank you Sethsmummy, getting used to being pregnant again haha <3


----------



## sethsmummy

welcome hun :) Id love to have a nice bump like yours. 

instead i get sonographers trying to nicely tell me i might be too fat for a scan :dohh:


----------



## Kiwiberry

sethsmummy said:


> welcome hun :) Id love to have a nice bump like yours.
> 
> instead i get sonographers trying to nicely tell me i might be too fat for a scan :dohh:

They really said that? :(


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah but in a "nice technical way" lol. she started going on about how it has to get through all the layers bla bla bla.. and i was like erm well my 12 week scan was clear as day. She really didnt put any effort in to seeing baby properly.. i told her at the 12 week scan the woman pressed down and i was happy if she needed to do this too but she didnt at all.. just gently rolled it over my tummy. I know im a big woman but when people use this as excuse to be crap at their job that im paying them to do it really pees me off.. and the worst thing... it might be her doing my anomoly scan in 4 weeks time :S she best do a better job at that.


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

sethsmummy said:


> yeah but in a "nice technical way" lol. she started going on about how it has to get through all the layers bla bla bla.. and i was like erm well my 12 week scan was clear as day. She really didnt put any effort in to seeing baby properly.. i told her at the 12 week scan the woman pressed down and i was happy if she needed to do this too but she didnt at all.. just gently rolled it over my tummy. I know im a big woman but when people use this as excuse to be crap at their job that im paying them to do it really pees me off.. and the worst thing... it might be her doing my anomoly scan in 4 weeks time :S she best do a better job at that.

Tell her at your anomaly scan, you're not leaving until you're happy! She sounds like she can't be bothered to do her job :/


----------



## sethsmummy

oo she was super lovely with the skinnier lady and the one who was a lot further on. I just dont think she likes bigger women. im hoping it will not be her and its the one who did my 12 week scan because although she didnt talk much she got a fab picture on the screen at the end when she showed me. xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

if you have her, tell her straight that you feel like you're being discriminated against x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd demand someone else and when asked why I would tell them!

Do many of you have journals? I'd like to stalk a few :) My link is in my signature if anyone wants to follow me!


----------



## MummyLaura93

With all the baby gender reveals on this group, I just realized I didn't post my dating scan up on this group when I had it done. No nub visible but anyone think girl/boy? xx
 



Attached Files:







10488863_10152281705157406_653336634_n.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sethsmummy

MummyLaura93 said:


> With all the baby gender reveals on this group, I just realized I didn't post my dating scan up on this group when I had it done. No nub visible but anyone think girl/boy? xx

I want to say girl :D 



brunettebimbo said:


> I'd demand someone else and when asked why I would tell them!
> 
> Do many of you have journals? I'd like to stalk a few :) My link is in my signature if anyone wants to follow me!

we cant :( we get who we are given as theres only 2 of them and they're really busy. Ill be 21+6 so if she cant get the pics she needs then there is something wrong! 



MummyLaura93 said:


> if you have her, tell her straight that you feel like you're being discriminated against x

i will do hun if she says anything about my weight.. its never been an issue before with DS2 so shes just using it as an excuse.. She was judging before we even got into the scan room at the private place x


----------



## Kiwiberry

sethsmummy said:


> yeah but in a "nice technical way" lol. she started going on about how it has to get through all the layers bla bla bla.. and i was like erm well my 12 week scan was clear as day. She really didnt put any effort in to seeing baby properly.. i told her at the 12 week scan the woman pressed down and i was happy if she needed to do this too but she didnt at all.. just gently rolled it over my tummy. I know im a big woman but when people use this as excuse to be crap at their job that im paying them to do it really pees me off.. and the worst thing... it might be her doing my anomoly scan in 4 weeks time :S she best do a better job at that.




sethsmummy said:


> oo she was super lovely with the skinnier lady and the one who was a lot further on. I just dont think she likes bigger women. im hoping it will not be her and its the one who did my 12 week scan because although she didnt talk much she got a fab picture on the screen at the end when she showed me. xx

That is so horrible :(. I am really sorry you have to deal with someone like that. It makes me sad to know that there are people out there like that. I hope you let her know next time if she does it again! 



brunettebimbo said:


> I'd demand someone else and when asked why I would tell them!
> 
> Do many of you have journals? I'd like to stalk a few :) My link is in my signature if anyone wants to follow me!

I have one! I also stalked yours :). Mine is in my signature if you wanted to take a look! 



MummyLaura93 said:


> With all the baby gender reveals on this group, I just realized I didn't post my dating scan up on this group when I had it done. No nub visible but anyone think girl/boy? xx

That is a lovely picture hun! Too bad I suck at judging what it could be lol. I will take a guess in the dark here. Since there are so many boys already, I am going to guess girl!


----------



## MummyLaura93

So what do you make your PG journals on? Do you just start a thread and keep posting in it? x


----------



## Kiwiberry

MummyLaura93 said:


> So what do you make your PG journals on? Do you just start a thread and keep posting in it? x

Yup, that is what I have been doing. I treat it more like a "Journal" than a thread if that makes any sense lol. Not a lot of ppl follow me, but I still post anyway.


----------



## sethsmummy

MummyLaura93 said:


> So what do you make your PG journals on? Do you just start a thread and keep posting in it? x

theres a pregnancy journal section and you just start a thread and keep it going and going and going lol. I talk about baby and the boys in mine. More for useless rambling than just baby updates lol :haha: 



Kiwiberry said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> yeah but in a "nice technical way" lol. she started going on about how it has to get through all the layers bla bla bla.. and i was like erm well my 12 week scan was clear as day. She really didnt put any effort in to seeing baby properly.. i told her at the 12 week scan the woman pressed down and i was happy if she needed to do this too but she didnt at all.. just gently rolled it over my tummy. I know im a big woman but when people use this as excuse to be crap at their job that im paying them to do it really pees me off.. and the worst thing... it might be her doing my anomoly scan in 4 weeks time :S she best do a better job at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> oo she was super lovely with the skinnier lady and the one who was a lot further on. I just dont think she likes bigger women. im hoping it will not be her and its the one who did my 12 week scan because although she didnt talk much she got a fab picture on the screen at the end when she showed me. xxClick to expand...
> 
> That is so horrible :(. I am really sorry you have to deal with someone like that. It makes me sad to know that there are people out there like that. I hope you let her know next time if she does it again!Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Shes the first one ive come across this time and hopefully i wont come across again. Although ive my anesthetics appointment on the 26th so im sure that will be fun :S xx


----------



## waiting2c

hey ladies - been away for a few days visiting some family. How is everyone?

massive congrats to all of you who have recently found out your gender! To me that feels like the moment where it wll all become real that I have a little person on the way as it will be a he or she not an it!! Thats how it was with my son anyway.

Sethsmummy - that is horrible that they treated you like that! A decent sonographer makes a world of difference to the whole experience. They need to remember that we are not numbers, we are people who are so excited to see our babies and deserve to be given the expereince of that that we are paying for! Its bad enough being a bit bigger and feeling self concious about it, you dont need people like that involved. ... phew sorry became a bit of a rant then! Ops!

2 weeks and 2 days till we find out gender... trying to keep busy as it seems like time is passing sooooo slowly!


----------



## Luvspnk31

sethsmummy said:


> yeah but in a "nice technical way" lol. she started going on about how it has to get through all the layers bla bla bla.. and i was like erm well my 12 week scan was clear as day. She really didnt put any effort in to seeing baby properly.. i told her at the 12 week scan the woman pressed down and i was happy if she needed to do this too but she didnt at all.. just gently rolled it over my tummy. I know im a big woman but when people use this as excuse to be crap at their job that im paying them to do it really pees me off.. and the worst thing... it might be her doing my anomoly scan in 4 weeks time :S she best do a better job at that.

Where do people get off saying stuff like that?? I'm fat, 5'2" and 233lbs, and I've never had anyone say anything, they just get on with it. Yes, they have to press a little a little harder , but it's not like it's hard, lol. What a lazy woman!!


----------



## ab75

So here is my boys potty shot!



Cord is just to the side of his boy bits.

My mil always said that she didn't want to know when we found out gender, so yday I txt her and said "the girls know what baby is and keep talking about it. So do you want a phone call to tell you, a pic to guess or to take your chances with them not saying anything", she chose the phone call. So dh phoned and said we'll let Zoe tell you. Zoe says "gran, it's got a bobby(willy)". Lol, I suppose thats one way of telling someone! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww that's so sweet!


----------



## 0203

That's such a special way for your mil to find out ab :) 

For those asking about journals the other day, the link for mine is under my ticker. I'm off to stalk all you girls now!


----------



## MummyLaura93

ab75 said:


> So here is my boys potty shot!
> View attachment 794351
> 
> 
> 
> Cord is just to the side of his boy bits.
> 
> My mil always said that she didn't want to know when we found out gender, so yday I txt her and said "the girls know what baby is and keep talking about it. So do you want a phone call to tell you, a pic to guess or to take your chances with them not saying anything", she chose the phone call. So dh phoned and said we'll let Zoe tell you. Zoe says "gran, it's got a bobby(willy)". Lol, I suppose thats one way of telling someone! Xx

That's really sweet! I'm going to go to a milkshake bar and me and OH are going to order either a pink or blue milkshake, take a snap, post on Facebook and wait for people to clock on :) xx


----------



## ab75

MummyLaura93 said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> So here is my boys potty shot!
> View attachment 794351
> 
> 
> 
> Cord is just to the side of his boy bits.
> 
> My mil always said that she didn't want to know when we found out gender, so yday I txt her and said "the girls know what baby is and keep talking about it. So do you want a phone call to tell you, a pic to guess or to take your chances with them not saying anything", she chose the phone call. So dh phoned and said we'll let Zoe tell you. Zoe says "gran, it's got a bobby(willy)". Lol, I suppose thats one way of telling someone! Xx
> 
> That's really sweet! I'm going to go to a milkshake bar and me and OH are going to order either a pink or blue milkshake, take a snap, post on Facebook and wait for people to clock on :) xxClick to expand...

Thats a great idea xx


----------



## sethsmummy

waiting2c said:


> hey ladies - been away for a few days visiting some family. How is everyone?
> 
> massive congrats to all of you who have recently found out your gender! To me that feels like the moment where it wll all become real that I have a little person on the way as it will be a he or she not an it!! Thats how it was with my son anyway.
> 
> Sethsmummy - that is horrible that they treated you like that! A decent sonographer makes a world of difference to the whole experience. They need to remember that we are not numbers, we are people who are so excited to see our babies and deserve to be given the expereince of that that we are paying for! Its bad enough being a bit bigger and feeling self concious about it, you dont need people like that involved. ... phew sorry became a bit of a rant then! Ops!
> 
> 2 weeks and 2 days till we find out gender... trying to keep busy as it seems like time is passing sooooo slowly!

thanks hun. it really does make a world of difference when you get a nice sonogropher. i hate the ones that cba :growlmad:



Luvspnk31 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> yeah but in a "nice technical way" lol. she started going on about how it has to get through all the layers bla bla bla.. and i was like erm well my 12 week scan was clear as day. She really didnt put any effort in to seeing baby properly.. i told her at the 12 week scan the woman pressed down and i was happy if she needed to do this too but she didnt at all.. just gently rolled it over my tummy. I know im a big woman but when people use this as excuse to be crap at their job that im paying them to do it really pees me off.. and the worst thing... it might be her doing my anomoly scan in 4 weeks time :S she best do a better job at that.
> 
> Where do people get off saying stuff like that?? I'm fat, 5'2" and 233lbs, and I've never had anyone say anything, they just get on with it. Yes, they have to press a little a little harder , but it's not like it's hard, lol. What a lazy woman!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun im glad im not the only one who thinks she was being lazy. I have no clue what i am in lbs but last weight in i was 20 stone 6lb. im 5ft 5 so by no means i am a small woman but still.. i even lifted my stomach out the way :S 



ab75 said:


> So here is my boys potty shot!
> View attachment 794351
> 
> 
> 
> Cord is just to the side of his boy bits.
> 
> My mil always said that she didn't want to know when we found out gender, so yday I txt her and said "the girls know what baby is and keep talking about it. So do you want a phone call to tell you, a pic to guess or to take your chances with them not saying anything", she chose the phone call. So dh phoned and said we'll let Zoe tell you. Zoe says "gran, it's got a bobby(willy)". Lol, I suppose thats one way of telling someone! Xx

omg thats so cute lol.. im guessing they are super excited to have a brother too. I wasnt allowed a potty shot :( apparently in england its illegal now and they can loose their licence if they give you one because some sick people have been passing them round paedophiles. 



MummyLaura93 said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> So here is my boys potty shot!
> View attachment 794351
> 
> 
> 
> Cord is just to the side of his boy bits.
> 
> My mil always said that she didn't want to know when we found out gender, so yday I txt her and said "the girls know what baby is and keep talking about it. So do you want a phone call to tell you, a pic to guess or to take your chances with them not saying anything", she chose the phone call. So dh phoned and said we'll let Zoe tell you. Zoe says "gran, it's got a bobby(willy)". Lol, I suppose thats one way of telling someone! Xx
> 
> That's really sweet! I'm going to go to a milkshake bar and me and OH are going to order either a pink or blue milkshake, take a snap, post on Facebook and wait for people to clock on :) xxClick to expand...

omg hun that is such a good idea.. i wonder how long its going to take for people to cotton on. such a cool idea.. omg yuo should do a couple pics... get a blue and pink one (one of you has blue the other pink) and post that pic first.. and then 5 minutes later post a pic of one of the glasses empty :haha:


----------



## DolceBella

mrs.humphreys said:


> Jj ladies
> Gosh it's been a while since I've been on here, congrats on all the scans/progression/genders I have my 20week scan tomorrow & still staying team yellow but it'll still be good to see baby on the screen again, 8weeks is far too long!! Hope you're all well? & your babies are all behaving for you! Mines a little wriggler!! The boys have all felt it kick but everytime hubby puts his hand there it stops kicking & moves what I'm guessing what could be a bum so it sticks right out!! On the name front we're having a nightmare :-( we did have Noah for a boy & violet for a girl but not my awkward husband has decided he's not keen on either so it's back to square 1 :-(

Welcome back! Hope you have a great scan!



ab75 said:


> So here is my boys potty shot!
> View attachment 794351
> 
> 
> 
> Cord is just to the side of his boy bits.
> 
> My mil always said that she didn't want to know when we found out gender, so yday I txt her and said "the girls know what baby is and keep talking about it. So do you want a phone call to tell you, a pic to guess or to take your chances with them not saying anything", she chose the phone call. So dh phoned and said we'll let Zoe tell you. Zoe says "gran, it's got a bobby(willy)". Lol, I suppose thats one way of telling someone! Xx

Great pic!!


----------



## ab75

Tara, thats ridiculous that you weren't allowed a potty shot because there are some sickos out there.
Mrs, my dh hasn't felt baby yet either, he stops moving if he tries to feel xx


----------



## sethsmummy

wont be long ladies til we can all see/feel babies on the outside and watch them wriggle around <3


----------



## DolceBella

I'm starting to feel LO on the outside, very slightly though. It mostly happens when I first lay down for sleep.


----------



## SCgirl

Goodness- Still waiting to feel on the inside! Still got a high hb on doppler, so I'm assuming he's fine... Big scan is a week from Wednesday!


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> Goodness- Still waiting to feel on the inside! Still got a high hb on doppler, so I'm assuming he's fine... Big scan is a week from Wednesday!

I hope the time goes by fast for you! :hugs: I always love my doctors appointments.


----------



## sethsmummy

Sc dont worry hun once it starts happening it all kind of happens at once with your first lol or it did for me. i was just feeling flutters at your stage with ds1.. real kicks from around 22ish weeks i think it was. alhtough id need to look in his baby book again to see xx


----------



## gertrude

> I wasnt allowed a potty shot :( apparently in england its illegal now and they can loose their licence if they give you one because some sick people have been passing them round paedophiles.

That's not why they don't do them and I doubt they would ever be used in that way tbh. The issue is about time, resources, reliability and selective abortion.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/...to-tell-parents-the-sex-of-unborn-babies.html


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Hi ladies well I've had my scan & everything went great I was very good & didn't find out what it was even though the sonographer did offer to tell me but I'm quite positive it's another boy! When she was trying to measure it's legs it kept turning round & a few times I'm sure I saw a little bit extra sticking up :winkwink: 1st time I thought well it could be anything but I saw it at least 3 times afterwards & it Definatly looked like little boys bits (I should recognise them with already having 3 boys) but who knows I could be wrong, I'm honestly not bothered if I am wrong & it's a girl as long as it's healthy x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gertrude

I'm still here, 17w 3days today. Just waiting till the anomaly scan before we tell anyone. These next 2 weeks are going to take forever I can tell.

We know the gender as we had the CVS done but wouldn't have asked otherwise. I loved the surprise with my first! No real movements here. Think there is one day and then nothing for a couple of days. I'm also very overweight so I know it will take longer for me. 

Hope you're all well :)


----------



## sethsmummy

gertrude said:


> I wasnt allowed a potty shot :( apparently in england its illegal now and they can loose their licence if they give you one because some sick people have been passing them round paedophiles.
> 
> That's not why they don't do them and I doubt they would ever be used in that way tbh. The issue is about time, resources, reliability and selective abortion.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/...to-tell-parents-the-sex-of-unborn-babies.htmlClick to expand...

Thats what i was told by my sonographer hun. She told me those exact words when i asked for one. nothing to do with resources etc as it was a private paid for scan. it was specifically a gender scan i went for. They recieved an e-mail and letter with those details in. 



mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies well I've had my scan & everything went great I was very good & didn't find out what it was even though the sonographer did offer to tell me but I'm quite positive it's another boy! When she was trying to measure it's legs it kept turning round & a few times I'm sure I saw a little bit extra sticking up :winkwink: 1st time I thought well it could be anything but I saw it at least 3 times afterwards & it Definatly looked like little boys bits (I should recognise them with already having 3 boys) but who knows I could be wrong, I'm honestly not bothered if I am wrong & it's a girl as long as it's healthy x

glad your scan went well hun! haha its hard to miss boys bits isnt it even if your not really looking.. they're kind of obvious. that extra little floaty bit :haha: 



gertrude said:


> I'm still here, 17w 3days today. Just waiting till the anomaly scan before we tell anyone. These next 2 weeks are going to take forever I can tell.
> 
> We know the gender as we had the CVS done but wouldn't have asked otherwise. I loved the surprise with my first! No real movements here. Think there is one day and then nothing for a couple of days. I'm also very overweight so I know it will take longer for me.
> 
> Hope you're all well :)

im sure it wont be too long until you start getting movements hun. i hope the next 2 weeks flies past for you x


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Yep there was Definatly something there like I said I maybe wrong but I'd be very suprised oh well maybe I'll see more when I have my growth scans x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lovely scan picture Mrs!


----------



## DolceBella

mrs.humphreys said:


> Hi ladies well I've had my scan & everything went great I was very good & didn't find out what it was even though the sonographer did offer to tell me but I'm quite positive it's another boy! When she was trying to measure it's legs it kept turning round & a few times I'm sure I saw a little bit extra sticking up :winkwink: 1st time I thought well it could be anything but I saw it at least 3 times afterwards & it Definatly looked like little boys bits (I should recognise them with already having 3 boys) but who knows I could be wrong, I'm honestly not bothered if I am wrong & it's a girl as long as it's healthy x

Great pic! Congrats!


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Thank you x it's not the clearest shot she got but trust me to end up with the miserable sonographer who did my scan in the early pregnancy dept & didn't even measure! Nevermind it's still a good picture x


----------



## KittyVentura

We found out we are having another girl. Very, very happy. :cloud9:


----------



## Kiwiberry

KittyVentura said:


> We found out we are having another girl. Very, very happy. :cloud9:

Congrats to you hun!!! :dance:


----------



## ab75

Great scan mrs.
congrats on the girl kitty xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Hey ladies!! I am seeing lots of gender reveals here now- so excited to find out on the 27th what I am having. I'm switching to a new ob as the last made me feel uncomfortable. They drug tested me just because I seemed "too peppy"? Sorry I am a friendly person but I am certainly not snorting lines of coke lol.

How is everyone's day today??! I have a long day ahead of me as my DS is in a no sleeping phase. He hardly sleeps at night anymore and only takes a few ten min naps during the day. Going a little nutty over here as he is grumpy all day long @[email protected]


----------



## Kiwiberry

Pm, wow I can't believe they did that! They were just like "you're too peppy so we are going to drug test you"?


----------



## PrincessMommy

They took my blood and I saw it on the order sheet as I was getting blood drawn so I questioned it. I smoked previous to being pregnant as I have extreme anxiety issues, but I certainly didn't continue. Nor would I ever be doing anything like that. Crazy people -.-


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> They took my blood and I saw it on the order sheet as I was getting blood drawn so I questioned it. I smoked previous to being pregnant as I have extreme anxiety issues, but I certainly didn't continue. Nor would I ever be doing anything like that. Crazy people -.-

Maybe it is standard for them to test now? I don't think they would do anything about cannabis anyway. Sorry they did that, and how uncomfortable it made you. It's a shame they even go on witch hunts to begin with.


----------



## PrincessMommy

It's all good- it's just how they said it when they told me their reasoning. I hope they do it for everyone, but that is not how it seemed. I guess people aren't allowed to be overly friendly anymore in this country without being questioned?


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> It's all good- it's just how they said it when they told me their reasoning. I hope they do it for everyone, but that is not how it seemed. I guess people aren't allowed to be overly friendly anymore in this country without being questioned?

It really is so silly. It should be illegal for them to drug test you without telling you first. From the sounds of it they did it without your notice and then were not planning on telling you. Did you find it weird they wanted to blood test you? The only time I remember being blood tested was like 12-15 weeks (can't remember which). This is of course other than the first few appointments in early early pregnancy.


----------



## DolceBella

KittyVentura said:


> We found out we are having another girl. Very, very happy. :cloud9:

Congratulations! Welcome to team pink!



PrincessMommy said:


> Hey ladies!! I am seeing lots of gender reveals here now- so excited to find out on the 27th what I am having. I'm switching to a new ob as the last made me feel uncomfortable. They drug tested me just because I seemed "too peppy"? Sorry I am a friendly person but I am certainly not snorting lines of coke lol.
> 
> How is everyone's day today??! I have a long day ahead of me as my DS is in a no sleeping phase. He hardly sleeps at night anymore and only takes a few ten min naps during the day. Going a little nutty over here as he is grumpy all day long @[email protected]

That sounds miserable! Is it possible to try a mild sleep training method?


----------



## PrincessMommy

Kiwiberry said:


> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> It's all good- it's just how they said it when they told me their reasoning. I hope they do it for everyone, but that is not how it seemed. I guess people aren't allowed to be overly friendly anymore in this country without being questioned?
> 
> It really is so silly. It should be illegal for them to drug test you without telling you first. From the sounds of it they did it without your notice and then were not planning on telling you. Did you find it weird they wanted to blood test you? The only time I remember being blood tested was like 12-15 weeks (can't remember which). This is of course other than the first few appointments in early early pregnancy.Click to expand...


You would think it would be illegal!! I was almost 13w at that point. I had yet to be to an ob since I had no insurance :( I guess that's why they drew blood. Anyway- I am hoping this new ob will be a better fit for me <3 he has great ratings. With the old ob I was just kind of thrown in to her care after requesting a different lady. That place isn't very professional- whoever answers phones is a huge b word :growlmad:


----------



## PrincessMommy

DolceBella said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> We found out we are having another girl. Very, very happy. :cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations! Welcome to team pink!
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! I am seeing lots of gender reveals here now- so excited to find out on the 27th what I am having. I'm switching to a new ob as the last made me feel uncomfortable. They drug tested me just because I seemed "too peppy"? Sorry I am a friendly person but I am certainly not snorting lines of coke lol.
> 
> How is everyone's day today??! I have a long day ahead of me as my DS is in a no sleeping phase. He hardly sleeps at night anymore and only takes a few ten min naps during the day. Going a little nutty over here as he is grumpy all day long @[email protected]Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds miserable! Is it possible to try a mild sleep training method?Click to expand...

We are going to try a few but I am hoping its just a phase as its only been the past week. Fingers crossed! Just got him down for a good nap about 20min ago and he's still asleep :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

PM, Sometimes I wonder what our country is coming to.


----------



## PrincessMommy

I try not to think about it kiwi- I work in food service and just the things that go on in there are crazy. Some customers think you are there to be their personal salves. Behind the scenes it's even worse. There is such caution taken by corporate with potential racial issues for immigrants (illegal aliens and people eith green cards) that they have no respect for us citizens. Then we have the social structure of america and the fact that we are constantly being fed lies both verbally and physically. Ugh.. I'm about to move to the UK >.<


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> I try not to think about it kiwi- I work in food service and just the things that go on in there are crazy. Some customers think you are there to be their personal salves. Behind the scenes it's even worse. There is such caution taken by corporate with potential racial issues for immigrants (illegal aliens and people eith green cards) that they have no respect for us citizens. Then we have the social structure of america and the fact that we are constantly being fed lies both verbally and physically. Ugh.. I'm about to move to the UK >.<

Dare I mention the NSA? As for food services, OH works in food as well. He works at Fresh Market, not sure you know about them or not. He tells me stories all the time about how the customers act. It really is ridiculous.


----------



## DolceBella

Any place you go has its own set of issues. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Kiwi- I agree and I have heard of them!! I'm sure he sees all sorts of people through there. My husband and I work at potbelly and that's how we met <3

Dolce- I totally agree! And I'm sure there would be things I don't like over there. I'm mostly kidding, of course. But I am getting sick of all the lies over here in the US.


----------



## sethsmummy

KittyVentura said:


> We found out we are having another girl. Very, very happy. :cloud9:

Congratulations hun! 



PrincessMommy said:


> Hey ladies!! I am seeing lots of gender reveals here now- so excited to find out on the 27th what I am having. I'm switching to a new ob as the last made me feel uncomfortable. They drug tested me just because I seemed "too peppy"? Sorry I am a friendly person but I am certainly not snorting lines of coke lol.
> 
> How is everyone's day today??! I have a long day ahead of me as my DS is in a no sleeping phase. He hardly sleeps at night anymore and only takes a few ten min naps during the day. Going a little nutty over here as he is grumpy all day long @[email protected]

oh my gosh i cant believe they did that to you hun! over here they have to ask permission for any bloods etc. They cant just do a test without telling you. So sorry your little guy isnt sleeping well hun, hopefully its jus to do with growing/teething :hugs: 



PrincessMommy said:


> I try not to think about it kiwi- I work in food service and just the things that go on in there are crazy. Some customers think you are there to be their personal salves. Behind the scenes it's even worse. There is such caution taken by corporate with potential racial issues for immigrants (illegal aliens and people eith green cards) that they have no respect for us citizens. Then we have the social structure of america and the fact that we are constantly being fed lies both verbally and physically. Ugh.. I'm about to move to the UK >.<

I think the uk is probably just as bad hun :haha:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Pm- perhaps!! But I know a lot of the food products they serve over here are harmful and are illegal over there. UK just seems to be a bit more conscious about that aspect. Im sure I am wrong, but it is what I have read :haha:


----------



## SCgirl

I'd look into that drug testing thing- I wouldn't think they could do it without consent or a court order... Unless it's somewhere in an insurance policy, but again that would be indirect consent.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been quiet again... school holidays and entertaining my 2 whilst feeling constantly like a zombie is hard bloody work! I'm ready for preschool to reopen :haha: I have my anomaly scan tomorrow :happydance:can't wait to see little miss again, and I'll have the sonographer double check she hasn't grown anything inbetween in her legs since 4 weeks ago! Will update with a photo tomorrow :thumbup:



Kiwiberry said:


> I have been reading what some of you ladies have been saying about the gender scans. I am really sorry that they won't tell you the gender at your normal hospital. It makes no sense since they can see it, why not tell you? I am confused about this. Here in the US they make it a priority to check the baby's health but they also tell you the gender afterwards.

It's actually because some of the hospitals in areas with a high population of certain cultures that prefer a certain sex were aborting their babies illegally once they found out at their anomaly scan :nope: so sad and disgusting.



sethsmummy said:


> update properly in a little while.. im a little gutted.. im team :blue: again. He is very healthy though from the quick look she had so im very happy about that. And there were NO nice outfits for boys :( :( xx

Awww hun I know you was really wanting a girl :hugs: I'm just about coming round to the idea of having my 3rd girl. It's taken a while longer than I'd hoped but I guess it's that mourning feeling of something we never had and not having our babies physically here yet to hug and hold. It'll get easier x



ab75 said:


> Will update later as my mum is here and nobody knows we have been for a scan.
> But its a boy!! Sooooooo happy xxx

Yaaaaay congrats abs! Damn, I guessed wrong for you :haha: I'm so pleased though, and what a fantastic potty shot!! Definitely blue :lol:



ab75 said:


> So here is my boys potty shot!
> View attachment 794351
> 
> 
> 
> Cord is just to the side of his boy bits.
> 
> My mil always said that she didn't want to know when we found out gender, so yday I txt her and said "the girls know what baby is and keep talking about it. So do you want a phone call to tell you, a pic to guess or to take your chances with them not saying anything", she chose the phone call. So dh phoned and said we'll let Zoe tell you. Zoe says "gran, it's got a bobby(willy)". Lol, I suppose thats one way of telling someone! Xx

Haha bless her! 



KittyVentura said:


> We found out we are having another girl. Very, very happy. :cloud9:

Wohoo congrats!



PrincessMommy said:


> Kiwi- I agree and I have heard of them!! I'm sure he sees all sorts of people through there. My husband and I work at potbelly and that's how we met <3
> 
> Dolce- I totally agree! And I'm sure there would be things I don't like over there. I'm mostly kidding, of course. But I am getting sick of all the lies over here in the US.

When are you moving over here? I'd like to say that it's all fine and dandy over here but I'd be lying :haha::dohh: the country's in a right state and I wouldn't mind moving out myself!


----------



## ab75

Thanks lolly. I have my 20week scan tomorrow too, good luck xx


----------



## messica

I'm not saying their reasoning or explanation was well delivered in your situation Princess, but it is something many, many clinics and delivering hospitals do now days. 

I actually agree it's a good thing. It is surrounded by some controversy, but it's certainly not illegal SC girl. In many cases, if you signed a simple consent to treat form at your clinic, you could be signing a consent to test via their policies (which are available to everyone but almost no one takes the time to read). Working in the foster care system I saw the kids hurt by using mothers who weren't tested. They're actually starting to incarcerate mothers who test positive at birth because it does do severe and irreparable harm to another helpless human being. I'm glad. If you've ever seen a preemie newborn withdrawal from cocaine, meth or prescription pills - you'd agree it's necessary at this point.




People can use themselves straight into the ground as far as I'm concerned - but when it affects the life inside of them they should be held accountable. The only way to hold them accountable is to test if something sends up red flags. 

I wouldn't be offended in the least if I was tested and I'm a staunch libertarian who believes in civil liberties and right to life without government intrusion almost to an extreme.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wouldn't mind either. I think it's a great idea :)


----------



## sethsmummy

ab and lolly good luck for your anomoly scans :) still another 3 and a bit weeks till mine. 

Lolly - ive come to terms with it already :) i just had to have that one day of mourning never having a girl. Dh was telling off his scrotum :haha: it was hillarious!


----------



## PrincessMommy

It is great and I agree with it- however, the reasoning to me on their part was bs to say the least. Just tell me you're doing it and I will say ok. It's really not that hard. I am not a user during or out of pregnancy. And I can't see how women do it to the poor child. My son is healthy and happy- born with no addiction and this one will be no different.


----------



## messica

If they told most using moms outright every time they did it though, can you see how so many users would turn tail and run avoiding all prenatal care? Or just as bad, attempt to deliver at home and detox their babies on their own? Or after hospital delivery, but try to flee the hospital without being detected? The suffering those babies would endure......I just can't fathom it :(

A lot have blanket policies or public signs posted in one spot so to avoid that very scenario from playing out. So there is the legal right to test, but still catch those who are too far gone to be aware of the fact. 


Right now, social services really does rely on the element of surprise. The vast majority of my placements (14) were newborns smack dab in the middle of withdrawal. Many of their mothers actually used right on up to and including in the bathroom in the middle of labor and thought up until they were due to be discharged that they'd be taking their baby home.....babies with tremors, seizures, hypo or hypertonia, some who couldn't be roused to feed and needed tubes just to get them nutrition, some who never stopped screaming in agony from nerve pain, bm's that would literally scald their bums as if they were acid......they'd blame it on anything and everything else and many would be in shock even after admitting their use that the baby wouldn't even be allowed to leave the hospital much less with them. 


I'm so sorry it caught you off guard, and it's never fun when someone pegs you as something you're not, but do you see how it's necessary to catch those who do put their babies in such danger? It's nothing against you personally at all, it's to catch the ones who don't care in the same ways you do about your children.


----------



## miss_kseniya

Just de-lurking.

Re: potty shot pics, I think it varies from trust to trust. I had an NHS scan with my now 9 month old and they gave me an awesome potty shot of his boy bits (and I quote "to show his future girlfriends"!!) and have said I will be able to get the same again with this one in a couple of weeks.

I know some trusts won't do gender revealing at all due to selective terminations so I guess it just varies by area


----------



## PrincessMommy

This is true- I suppose I thought since they get all the info from these moms at the appointment that it would be hard for them to just run away. But I'm sure they would do anything to keep using at that point. 

Personally, I'm still feeling off about why they tested me. Just test everyone if you're gonna do that. Don't profile. I see where the concern lies but I did nothing suspicious. They could just as easily have a user come in and not act friendly like me. They would pass right under the radar.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Bringing this down to a lighter note- I have a picture of my last sonogram at 13w. I have hardly got any guesses posting on here and ingender because the pictures were so horrible. I have a few professional friends who gave me a very soft girl guess. Maybe you ladies could have a go at it??! <3 only 1 of the pictures shows part of the nub
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MummyLaura93

Might be a bit early but has anybody bought any new bits for their babies yet?
I had a summer baby last time so honestly I have no idea what I bought this swaddle blanket today for but it looks cosy haha!

I've also now put one of my Son's teddies in it and I'm carrying it round like a newborn, getting some weird looks off of OH :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







10617769_10152331174032406_1941841089_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SCgirl

@PM - I don't really have any experience to go by, but the nub looks horizontal, so my guess would be girl...

The nub on this baby at 12+6 was angled upward, (u/s tech zoomed in on it and explained the nub theory thing, and guessed boy). As of 16 weeks, it's a boy (assuming it'll stay the same at the detailed 20-wk scan!)


----------



## PrincessMommy

Pm- thanks for the guess! I find out for sure in 9 days and each day seems to get longer leading up to it :p

Edit: congrats on your little boy bean!! That's so exciting :) nobody explained nub theory to me until my second baby ;(


----------



## messica

I'm guessing girl based on skull theory :flower:


----------



## MummyLaura93

PrincessMommy said:


> Bringing this down to a lighter note- I have a picture of my last sonogram at 13w. I have hardly got any guesses posting on here and ingender because the pictures were so horrible. I have a few professional friends who gave me a very soft girl guess. Maybe you ladies could have a go at it??! <3 only 1 of the pictures shows part of the nub

Looks girly to me :pink: x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Oooo a skull theory guess! Thanks ladies <3 I know it's not as accurate, but it did work with my son :)


----------



## messica

MummyLaura - I've got a couple of wraps but also found something similar called "Swaddlepods."

Found at a garage sale - they remind me of cocoons lol

https://www.amazon.com/Summer-Infant-SwaddlePod-Ivory-Newborn/dp/B0033UVJOU


I'm curious to see if they like either because my daughter HATED to be wrapped up and my son could take it or leave it as long as it was on me somewhere :p


----------



## PrincessMommy

Mummylaura- I will be buying tons once I figure out gender. But for now I have had to keep myself from buying pink things (such a strong feeling it's a girl) 

This will be my second winter baby and I have lots of wraps like that except they're fuzzy :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lolly, yay for 20 week scan!! I am excited to hear how it goes! :hugs: Oh and btw, Mummy to be x is having a boy! In case you wanted to update the original post! 

PM, Sorry lol I am not very good at gender scans. I will just take a guess and say :pink:! 

MummyLaura, I have been buying tons of baby things! I think the only thing we have left now is the diaper bag, breastfeeding items, and the diaper stuff. We plan to get most of that in December, the month I am due.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Kiwi- thanks for the guess!!! 

Suggestion on the diaper bag! I got me and my hubby a matching duffel an backpack set from target. It's Eddie Bauer. He has had 3 kids now and says it is the best he's ever had. Each are $40, but they have sales on them all the time. So I got them for $31 each!! They have a pocket for everything you can imagine and sooooo much space!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

PM, Thanks for the suggestion :hugs: Sadly though, I already have one picked out for me at least! Do you think you could send me a link of the daddy version? I will def look into for OH. He does not have one picked out yet, it doesn't seem to bother him what one he gets lol so I will choose for him! 

Here is the one I have picked out for myself! You have to click on the middle color square to the right. I want the multicolored pastel version. I was going to get the blue one with the little animal pattern if we were having a boy. 

https://www.amazon.com/LeSportsac-Jessi-Baby-Bag-Cute/dp/B0091E42BE/ref=fs_patw_1


----------



## PrincessMommy

Kiwi- Oh my goodness!! That's such a cute bag! I wish we could afford a different one for the new baby :p

https://m.target.com/p/eddie-bauer-broadmoor-diaper-bag/-/A-12410508 
There's the link for the pack! I actually like it better than my duffel now just cuz it's so much easier to carry around :3


----------



## Kiwiberry

PM, Oh wow that looks great!! I am going to show it to him and see what he says! The backpack will def come in handy for him since he is a bigger guy.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Yes! And it looks nice and manly  haha


----------



## Kiwiberry

So true lol! Originally we were looking at the shoulder bags, but I know with how much he works that it would just be a strain on his back and shoulders. Much more supportive with the backpack!

Btw, do you have a pregnancy journal! :)


----------



## Kailetski

My OB had a heart attack a couple of weeks ago and I was due for an ultrasound last week and find out the gender and an appointment with him this week... Not sure if I will be referred to a new Ob or if he will be coming back soon but man does he have some bad timing, I just want to know what the little one is! 
Even though we don't know yet I'm still set on clothes up to about 6 months, I got a lot of used stuff really cheap, there's a bunch of neutral stuff and even more girl stuff, hoping it's a girl otherwise a lot of it will have to be sold or saved till I have one.
I gave up on names months ago and was gonna wait to start looking again till I knew the gender but at this point I'm scared I'll never find a name...


----------



## Kiwiberry

Kail, sorry to hear about your Ob hun, I hope you get things figured out in that department soon! I know what you mean about names. I am also having a really hard time with it. I did toss 2 names around so far, Riyah (Rhiya, or Riya) and Ella. That is as far as I have gotten lol.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Kiwi- so sorry! Didn't see your question that you asked!! I do not have one- I would be too inconsistent with it I think  maybe I should start one though :D

Kail- sorry about your ob and the fact that you have to wait now <\3 stay strong! I am patiently awaiting my scan in about 9 days to see the gender. Fingers crossed and pink dust to us both!!

Ps- if it helps, my names picked out for girls are Baye and Emma :)


----------



## Kailetski

Hoping for a little princess but in the end I'll be happy with either as long as they are healthy. I just really want to use all the cute clothes and do her hair... I feel bad that I went from girly to a complete tom boy as I got older and I miss it.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I love girls clothes too!! They are just so adorable. You should check out Carter's. So far they have some of the cutest clothes I have found. Even for boys as well. I know you said you have a lot of girls clothes but you can always use more!! :haha:


----------



## PrincessMommy

I love Carter's!! Almost all of my sons clothes are carters :) target always has great sales on them, too. Praying for a girl so I can buy tons of pink things! Also, so I won't be the only female in the house. Even all of our pets are males @[email protected]


----------



## ab75

Pm, I guess girl!!

Halfway for me today! Although chances are that I won't go to 40 weeks. 20 week scan today, will update with pics later xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

PM I'm going against the grain and saying boy!

Ab I hope your scan goes well :)


----------



## sethsmummy

ab75 said:


> Pm, I guess girl!!
> 
> Halfway for me today! Although chances are that I won't go to 40 weeks. 20 week scan today, will update with pics later xx

good luck for your scan hun and congratulations on half way! 

Lolly good luck for your scan too hun!


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> I love Carter's!! Almost all of my sons clothes are carters :) target always has great sales on them, too. Praying for a girl so I can buy tons of pink things! Also, so I won't be the only female in the house. Even all of our pets are males @[email protected]

I love target's sale rack! They had so many cute things. I attached a photo of one of the cute outfits we bought at Target on sale! It is carter's of course! The size is 3-6 months, so we will get to take advantage of its cuteness during the spring / summer. 

Lots and lots of pink dust for you though hun!
:dust:



ab75 said:


> Pm, I guess girl!!
> 
> Halfway for me today! Although chances are that I won't go to 40 weeks. 20 week scan today, will update with pics later xx

Good luck Ab! Can't wait to hear an update and see some pics! 

Lolly, good luck with the scan too hun! I must have missed your post where you mentioned it!!
 



Attached Files:







WP_000706.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DolceBella

sethsmummy said:


> ab and lolly good luck for your anomoly scans :) still another 3 and a bit weeks till mine.
> 
> Lolly - ive come to terms with it already :) i just had to have that one day of mourning never having a girl. Dh was telling off his scrotum :haha: it was hillarious!

Haha! I'm trying the get the mental image of a guy yelling at his scrotum out of my head!:haha:



PrincessMommy said:


> Bringing this down to a lighter note- I have a picture of my last sonogram at 13w. I have hardly got any guesses posting on here and ingender because the pictures were so horrible. I have a few professional friends who gave me a very soft girl guess. Maybe you ladies could have a go at it??! <3 only 1 of the pictures shows part of the nub

I vote Team Pink!!



ab75 said:


> Pm, I guess girl!!
> 
> Halfway for me today! Although chances are that I won't go to 40 weeks. 20 week scan today, will update with pics later xx

Yay! It's so fun to be halfway! Although, I doubt I'll ever see my due date either.:haha: Hope your scan goes well, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Morning, ladies!!

So glad to see so many team pinks!! <3 I'm so trying to not let my hopes get up as it's more likely it's a boy based on hubby's history. He has 3 boys. Lord- please give me a little girl [-o&lt;

Good luck to all on your scans!! Can't wait to see lots of little beans :D 

Kiwi- that's so cute!!!! I so can't wait to buy dresses someday! Hopefully sooner rather than later :) I probably shouldn't buy anything except newborn clothes if it's a girl at first. Idk how big she may be. My son is massive! He is in 18month clothes and he just turned 6months :wacko:
Thanks for the pink dust <3


----------



## ab75

Pm, my friends hubby has 4 girls and they have just had a boy xx


----------



## ab75

Scan was perfect, baby is measuring exactly 20 weeks, apart from his belly but girls tummys always measured bigger so not bothered about that. 
Couldn't get many pics as he was curled up xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Pm- how cute!! That looks exactly like a shot I got of my son at 20 weeks <3 I love seeing sonograms and how different every baby looks :) it makes me wanna rub some bellies :D

Ps, thanks for the shred of hope :') I get all teary thinking about how everything seems to be coming up girl. Having my hubby's first daughter would make me the happiest woman on earth ^_^


----------



## Pix

Good morning ladies. Been stalking a bit. I'm getting so very excited for the big gender reveal! 

A few issues. Hopefully someone can grant me some peace here. My next ob appt is in one week. So I will of course speak with them as well. 

My blood pressure keep dropping horribly. I do have hypotension non pregnant but had no idea it would affect this pregnancy so badly. :-( I'm doing everything possible just to keep it above 80/53. It makes me feel absolutely horrid. During the worst spells is when I actually drink my required water intake. Normally I sip Gatorade all day in between my normal intake. Now I've had to switch completely to Gatorade. I'm gonna end up hoarding so much fluids!

A friend did mention it could also be a blood sugar drop and that maybe I should be tested early for diabetes. 

I don't eat horribly either. So I'm at a loss here. DH looked it up and apparently bp drops from week 20 to 28. If so this may be a difficult couple months!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Pix- I wish I had some advice to give, but I have never had those problems before :( early testing may be a good idea. I'm sure someone here can give you some peace of mind. Hope you are feeling well today <3


----------



## sethsmummy

ab75 said:


> View attachment 794763
> 
> Scan was perfect, baby is measuring exactly 20 weeks, apart from his belly but girls tummys always measured bigger so not bothered about that.
> Couldn't get many pics as he was curled up xx

omg ab .. how darn cute is that picture <3 <3 Im glad it went really well xx


----------



## ab75

Lol he looks like a little alien xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ab, such cute scan pic <3 :). 

Pix, Sorry to hear about your bp :cry:. I really have no advice to give you though. I hope your doctors appointment goes well!! 1 more week and you might have some answers!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I know people don't like those front shots sometimes but I think they're adorable :D

Here's a picture of my bubba to brighten y'all's day- Smiles all around!! :)

Btw- thought I would mention before someone asks: The bruised look on his eye is a hemangioma that he has had since 2 weeks old. He has tons of doctors watching it constantly so not to worry <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kiwiberry

Pm, OMG! Your baby is so adorable!!! <3<3 :)


----------



## PrincessMommy

Thanks! He has such a big smile that I just had to post a pic for y'all <3


----------



## ttc_lolly

PrincessMommy said:


> Bringing this down to a lighter note- I have a picture of my last sonogram at 13w. I have hardly got any guesses posting on here and ingender because the pictures were so horrible. I have a few professional friends who gave me a very soft girl guess. Maybe you ladies could have a go at it??! <3 only 1 of the pictures shows part of the nub

I think :pink: too!



MummyLaura93 said:


> Might be a bit early but has anybody bought any new bits for their babies yet?
> I had a summer baby last time so honestly I have no idea what I bought this swaddle blanket today for but it looks cosy haha!
> 
> I've also now put one of my Son's teddies in it and I'm carrying it round like a newborn, getting some weird looks off of OH :wacko:

I have almost all of her newborn and 0-3 clothes! Just need to get some more vests and maybe more little outfits and socks, dribble bibs and I'm about done. Then I'll start on 3-6! :haha: I like to be organised! I've also got half of my pushchair paid off, and I've already got her Moses basket. Will start sorting out her nursery in the next few months I think :)



ab75 said:


> View attachment 794763
> 
> Scan was perfect, baby is measuring exactly 20 weeks, apart from his belly but girls tummys always measured bigger so not bothered about that.
> Couldn't get many pics as he was curled up xx

Happy 20 weeks ab! Lovely scan pic <3 my girly's tummy was big too!



Pix said:


> Good morning ladies. Been stalking a bit. I'm getting so very excited for the big gender reveal!
> 
> A few issues. Hopefully someone can grant me some peace here. My next ob appt is in one week. So I will of course speak with them as well.
> 
> My blood pressure keep dropping horribly. I do have hypotension non pregnant but had no idea it would affect this pregnancy so badly. :-( I'm doing everything possible just to keep it above 80/53. It makes me feel absolutely horrid. During the worst spells is when I actually drink my required water intake. Normally I sip Gatorade all day in between my normal intake. Now I've had to switch completely to Gatorade. I'm gonna end up hoarding so much fluids!
> 
> A friend did mention it could also be a blood sugar drop and that maybe I should be tested early for diabetes.
> 
> I don't eat horribly either. So I'm at a loss here. DH looked it up and apparently bp drops from week 20 to 28. If so this may be a difficult couple months!!

Luckily low bp is much better in pregnancy than high so I would try not to worry too much, but I'd definitely mention it with your ob and see what he thinks :thumbup:



PrincessMommy said:


> I know people don't like those front shots sometimes but I think they're adorable :D
> 
> Here's a picture of my bubba to brighten y'all's day- Smiles all around!! :)
> 
> Btw- thought I would mention before someone asks: The bruised look on his eye is a hemangioma that he has had since 2 weeks old. He has tons of doctors watching it constantly so not to worry <3

Wow I just noticed how young your little man is! You sure are going to have your hands full mama... best way to have them :D

Thanks for all your well wishes today for my scan! It was fantastic, loved seeing how big she's grown in just 4 weeks since our gender scan :cloud9: she just looks like a real baby now and it really sunk in that I'm pregnant :haha: we had an extra long scan as she was positioned a little awkwardly, then we had to go for a walk and go back in as they couldn't take her heart measurements properly. When we went back she had moved and everything was perfect so I'm obviously over the moon. Here's my beautiful little lady, showing off a great profile even I do say so myself!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/7FF3DD54-2559-478E-9888-EFAD78257D20_zpsak0nd48i.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

She looks amazing Lolly <3 :).


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks kiwi! I'm ready to meet her now, roll on January :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I feel the same way!! Time can not pass fast enough for me!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Lolly that's a fantastic shot!!! What a cute profile she has :) just plain perfect <3 you can even see her little lips :3


----------



## ab75

Pm he is gorgeous, there are 13.5 months between my 2 girls, love it like that.
glad scan went well lolly xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely pictures :) Glad everything went well!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ab- mine will be just under 12 months apart. Everyone says it will make them super close! I'm so excited I can hardly wait :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have yet to decide if I want more babies or not!
OH wants 2 or 3 children. I am still on the fence, can't ever make up my mind.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Kiwi- whatever you choose I am sure it will be just perfect for you both :) my DH is a bit uneasy at the moment. At first I told him we could stop at a girl... Now I want another in like 5 years once both these LOs are grown a bit <3 but by that time he will be 42 and I think he is anticipating to be fairly worn down as this new baby will be his 4th child... I feel evil


----------



## Kiwiberry

How old are his other 2 babies if you don't mind me asking? :)


----------



## Izzie74

Lovely pic Lolly!


----------



## PrincessMommy

2xDS!! One 9 and one turning 3 on October 2nd :)

It was with 2 different women- both very complicated situations. The first woman didn't even tell him she was pregnant until she was in labor. He said that night was the scariest and weirdest of his life. I can't even imagine. The second woman I'm pretty sure used him for his sperm. They got pregnant oddly quick and were hardly together as she was a control freak. She is now trying to take his son across the country after violating their mediation agreement in January and taking him to florida without even telling us :growlmad: I'm extremely pissed. All she cares about is money and not her son seeing his father as she thinks men are "all evil" she never asks "when do you wanna see your son" and never calls. Hardly answers his calls. The only question she asks is "when do I get my money this month" 

:finger: is all I wanna say to her -.-


----------



## PrincessMommy

Sorry for the rant- I'm like raging mad about it this week


----------



## Kiwiberry

Pm, oh that is one tough situation :(. I grew up in a similar fashion. When I was living with my mom (under 10), she would always move around so we could not see our Dad and so he could not find us. When my dad finally did get custody of us she would still collect child support and my dad was forced to pay it. Then she got so greedy she went and kidnapped me from school. Never got in trouble for it even though the court ordered me to be in my dad's custody. She only wanted me for the check that I collected from the government. She actually gave her 2 other children away at birth. I can't even imagine how I am related to her.... .but that is a different story lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have 2 step sons as well. Not the most fun of situations. She told my husband that she couldn't have kids and wham bam pregnant after 3 weeks of meeting each other. My husband was an idiot squaddie at the time! :dohh:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Oh wow!! I assume that is how this will go down as we are trying for full custody if we can. She's an incompetent mother who does everything for herself. So sorry you had to grow up like that- how confusing that must have been for you :/ At least you learned from it and know how wrong it was! 

It took us months just to get her current address. Now we are getting a lawyer and going after her once and for all. I refuse to let this happen -_-


----------



## Kiwiberry

Bb, oh that really sucks :(. What a jerk she is.
Pm, You go girl! She totally sounds like a piece of work. Reminds me exactly of my mom.


----------



## Kiwiberry

What I want to know, is what goes through these peoples heads. It is like they don't even care about their own children. It is really disgusting :(.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Bb- that's scary!!! Sounds like our hubby's exs could be bffs -.-

Kiwi- I agree! I can't even fathom it. I know that little boy loves his daddy. How, I beg you, could a mother hear "where's daddy?" Or "I want daddy" so many times and just ignore it. I'm sure she even tells her son that daddy doesn't wanna see him. Makes me wanna vomit


----------



## Kiwiberry

I remember what it was like. I used to cry all the time because I wanted to see my dad. It hurt pretty bad. I feel so bad for that little boy.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ugh you poor thing :( that's just down right sad. 

And I feel bad for him too- I wanna see him so bad. Sometimes DH just looks in to his sons room or a pic and starts crying. It makes me feel like my heart is falling out of my chest :'(

Look how cute the little guy is- how could you say no to him??!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ttc_lolly

Aww he is cute :) sorry you're having a hard time with the OH's exes. I always wonder what it must be like to be with a guy who already had kids previously and have some crazy exes to go along with it... :wacko: hats off to you girls, I don't now how you do it!

I can't stop buying stuff! I already had so much but said I'd wait until we found out all was well at the anomaly before getting more, and now I've gone craaaazy!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Lolly- it was definitely nice in the sense that when I met him and started to date him I immediately got to see what a great father he is. Also, he already knew what he was doing with a baby so that was tons of help!! I don't ask my parents questions, I can always go to my hubby :) having said that... It also sucks butt having to deal with his most recent ex. The woman won't even let her son meet his own brother. Ugh. 

I'm soooooo excited to go shopping!! My hubby is used to having boys so he won't even humor me by looking at girly stuff >.< lucky you!!!! Go shopping on my behalf haha!! And post some pics of your lovely new baby outfits <3


----------



## MummyLaura93

Gorgeous pictures lolly and ab!

Wow, all that talk of daddy's not getting to see their kiddies.. I could never do that to my OH but it's also not being able to do it to my Son, because I know he loves his daddy. It seems spiteful what some Mums are like.

I had my first midwife appointment today (Also my Son's due date 2 years ago!) and she said the heartbeat was really strong and easy to find :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

ML, Yay for amazing appointments!! I am glad to hear baby is doing great with a strong hb!! :hugs:. 



PrincessMommy said:


> Ugh you poor thing :( that's just down right sad.
> 
> And I feel bad for him too- I wanna see him so bad. Sometimes DH just looks in to his sons room or a pic and starts crying. It makes me feel like my heart is falling out of my chest :'(
> 
> Look how cute the little guy is- how could you say no to him??!

Oh wow, what an adorable little boy!! I feel so bad for your OH :(. That must be so heartbreaking as a parent to not be able to see your own child.



ttc_lolly said:


> Aww he is cute :) sorry you're having a hard time with the OH's exes. I always wonder what it must be like to be with a guy who already had kids previously and have some crazy exes to go along with it... :wacko: hats off to you girls, I don't now how you do it!
> 
> I can't stop buying stuff! I already had so much but said I'd wait until we found out all was well at the anomaly before getting more, and now I've gone craaaazy!

I know!!! It is so much fun!!! I am still going out to buy more things tomorrow since OH has off work :haha:.


----------



## Maisypie

Hey everyone, I cannot believe all the awesome gender reveals, I am having my ultrasound on Thursday, I am super pumped to find out!

Also I just bought a bunch of cloth diapers, as this is my first, I thought I would give it a try. Any one else use these, have any advice etc??


----------



## messica

I couldn't afford the investment in cloth diapers with my first two but did cloth diaper some of my daycare kiddos and will definitely be cloth diapering my twins Maisy. I've got a RIDICULOUS stash already, and plan to have quite a bit more on board before the boys get here :flower:

My advise would be to:

-join some cd groups for guidance as you go (FB has several good ones)
-don't use the cd "safe" detergents, they don't get the diapers clean enough
-the sun is your friend for any stains!
-don't be afraid to buy secondhand and/or try to get in on co-op's (most of my stash was acquired via ebay and an awesomely inexpensive co-op I found out of Arizona!)


----------



## PrincessMommy

I got tons of cloth diapers for my first child thinking I could handle it but oooooooh no. For my DS he pooped sooooooo much and still does. I will be switching around a year with him and will most likely try very hard to use them with my LO on the way.

I looked up tons of sites that have valuable info- I shall post them tomorrow when my iPad is charged (that's where all of he sites are saved on). Don't let my laziness deter you- cloth diapers are amazing!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls who have felt movement for a while did you have days where you felt nothing!? I've not felt him since midday yesterday, it's now 6am. I've cried and cried. I know it's normal in the beginning but I can't help but worry. I am so scared to lose him. I just can't :cry:


----------



## MummyLaura93

Have you tried laying on your left with a glass of orange juice? I'm sure everything is fine, but I'm not much help at the moment as I'm only 16+5 and havent felt any movement yet xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I haven't got any orange juice but have laid on my left side but nothing yet :(


----------



## 0203

Have you got any other high sugary things you can eat/drink? I haven't really felt any regular movements yet but know I definitely did the other day after a can of cola

Just thought I would add I am a first time mum who still not sure if I am feeling baby move on a daily basis so if I've given terrible advice I am sorry


----------



## ab75

Bb I have posted in your journal.

I also have a stepson. Dh ex moved in round the corner from us at our last house, then stopped him seeing his son even tho he passed our house every day or he could see him when he was playing in the street(at 2.5 years old!!!!!). He has been to court for regular access(he used to come twice a week for his dinner and stay every weekend) but she just pleases herself. Regular access stopped as she realised she would get more from csa if dh didn't see him. Last twice he was at court it was just bcoz her solicitor wanted him to pay her legal fees, which he said he would if she dropped csa and came to a private arrangement, she said no as she might not get as much money!? My dh went bankrupt as there was so much debt that he found out about after she left him!! She too fell preg quick and now her mum has her son most of the time as ex never wanted kids! Dh gets to see him every 6 weeks or so for a few hours if his son is not busy!!
Aaaaarrrgggh, emotional abuse. That woman has put her son, and us, thru so much shit. I don't know how anyone could mess with a child's head like that xx
Sorry for the rant lol. I could write a book xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just got his big brother Tristan on the job, told him baby was being naughty and not wiggling for Mummy. He's blown raspberries on my belly and been putting his mouth on my belly saying hellooooooo and he's started kicking. Thank goodness! I might actually be able to breath again for a bit!


----------



## MummyLaura93

That's good to hear! Hopefully you'll be feeling frequent movements a lot more :) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have been doing for a little while now which is why I worried. Little monkey!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Ab, that must be so rough :(. The only thing I can think of as to why people act that way is because they really don't understand what it means to have a child. Either that or they just don't care. 

Bb, That is adorable!!! <3. I am so glad you were finally able to feel him moving around!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I get most movements when I'm laid on my back and my flab isn't in the way lol. I don't always feel movements but I no its either cos he or she is laid funny or I'm not paying attention to them like when ur really busy. I don't worry about it because I no before long I will get some kicks and a big ass poking out of my stomach


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel more laid down too :)


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ab- thanks so much for posting about your DHs ex. It makes me feel like we aren't so alone. Though, I wish that women wouldn't do those things. Really, money is more important than your children? I swear some women just have kids for the attention and money. My DHs ex won't come back and re-mediate before she moves cuz now that we are married with one kid and one more on the way, she is hardly going to get paid at all. I hate how they don't care about their children seeing their father. DHs ex used to live close last year and DH was at her beck and call before the mediation. He would do anything and take any opportunity to see his son. Before we dated she threw him out and he was living out of his car for months in the dead of winter. While he had a hernia and was sick several times with the flu. I took him in and that's how we conceived our son :p she freaked out about it and we were like "that's basically all your fault for making him live on the streets" lets all join together and beat some sense in to these women. Thank you ab and kiwi for your posts in relation to my story. I can actually complain about this to people who understand. I know so many women who beg and plead their baby daddies to see their kids. These women's children have fathers that love them so much and all they do is use them for money among other things.


Bb- that is the cutest thing ever :D how great that he got his little brother to move :) I'm glad your mind is at ease now <3


----------



## wifey2013

I haven't really felt any movements yet - at least none that I can be sure of. I hope it starts soon... anyone else in my boat? Or any second time moms not yet feel their first at 20 weeks?


----------



## 0203

:hugs: to all you ladies dealing with horrible exes! There are some nasty people out there. 

How early is it to start nesting? I've either started or have turned into a crazy lady. Have filled my husbands three days off with a long list of stuff for him to do :haha: and I want it done now!!!! 

Just wondering who else has journals I here? I stalking a few of you, sorry if i missed anyone .mines in my siggy if you want to take a look


----------



## ab75

Pm, no problem, I could tell you a lot more but I try not to think about it lol. Xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Yes same here- if I go too far in to it I will go mad and probably go find this woman myself. I am sure you feel the same. Hugs and good wishes out to you and your hubby <3

0203- I nested really early last pregnancy. So don't feel bad :p who cares if the house is a little extra clean? :3


----------



## 0203

PrincessMommy said:


> Yes same here- if I go too far in to it I will go mad and probably go find this woman myself. I am sure you feel the same. Hugs and good wishes out to you and your hubby <3
> 
> 0203- I nested really early last pregnancy. So don't feel bad :p who cares if the house is a little extra clean? :3

That's true, although mine is a lot LESS clean as part one of the operation was to have a massive clear out :haha: I have stuff everywhere and am itching to get it all sorted!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Haha! Well I'm sure you will feel tons better once it all gets sorted :D


----------



## ab75

Lol I sent dh a long text earlier with everything I want to get done on sunday when we are both off. I need to be organised as we will be moving when baby is 3 months and I don't want to be moving unnecessary junk with me xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's 2pm and I'm still in my PJs slouched on the sofa. I've done a load of washing and my usual Mummy duties but I am shattered. I can't bring myself to do anything! I wanted to gut our room today!


----------



## Maisypie

I have felt lots of movement in the last week. I was told I have an anterior placenta and probably wouldn't feel much until later, but then a friend told me your placenta can move a bit during pregnancy so that is probably what happened. I usually feel movements when I stop moving around and sit for awhile. My DH still can't feel anything, I am hoping that comes soon. 

Oh and here is my 20 week bump also one more sleep until u/s!!! (sorry it's sideways)


----------



## DolceBella

Maisypie said:


> Hey everyone, I cannot believe all the awesome gender reveals, I am having my ultrasound on Thursday, I am super pumped to find out!
> 
> Also I just bought a bunch of cloth diapers, as this is my first, I thought I would give it a try. Any one else use these, have any advice etc??




messica said:


> I couldn't afford the investment in cloth diapers with my first two but did cloth diaper some of my daycare kiddos and will definitely be cloth diapering my twins Maisy. I've got a RIDICULOUS stash already, and plan to have quite a bit more on board before the boys get here :flower:
> 
> My advise would be to:
> 
> -join some cd groups for guidance as you go (FB has several good ones)
> -don't use the cd "safe" detergents, they don't get the diapers clean enough
> -the sun is your friend for any stains!
> -don't be afraid to buy secondhand and/or try to get in on co-op's (most of my stash was acquired via ebay and an awesomely inexpensive co-op I found out of Arizona!)

I cloth diapered mostly with my first. I had lots of thirsties and a mix of a few other brands. What did brands did you ladies get? I definitely need some new ones.



brunettebimbo said:


> Girls who have felt movement for a while did you have days where you felt nothing!? I've not felt him since midday yesterday, it's now 6am. I've cried and cried. I know it's normal in the beginning but I can't help but worry. I am so scared to lose him. I just can't :cry:

I go long periods without feeling LO too!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I got cloth nappies off eBay, paid on average £1.50 each, it is a pain that it's all about bidding and it took me a while to build my stash up but iv got about 30-35 and paid less than £50, I just need to get the boosters for them and they are birth to potty ones so don't need to spend more on getting different sizes, I might not end up sticking with them but I figure that no matter how long I use them for il be saving money somewhere, even if I only use them while we're in the house.

For those of u on second or more or even those on first, have any of u moved or gone through selling and buying a house. I'm 18 weeks on Friday, our house went on the market this week and we're viewing a house on Saturday that I'm really keen on. My issue is I feel we have to have this process all done n dusted within the next 15 weeks so each time we get a setback I feel that bit more anxiety n urgency about it. I just want to get going with it and patience isn't my best trait, I want these type of things done yesterday lol


----------



## messica

Dolce - Most of my stash is prefolds (GMD's small and up, and Bummis for my preemie sizes) and Thirsties covers, although I do have quite a few AIO's and pockets for hubs. He was totally on board with it on an "save the planet" and "save the money" level lol, but he's also a bit freaked out by it. When I did daycare just the thought of ME going in to change a diaper made him gag. I wanted to make it as easy as possible on him :haha:

AIO and pocket brands include some Blueberries, Grovia hybrids, Sunbaby's (co-op cost brand new was just $3.00 a diaper!), Kawaii's and a few China cheapies. Lots of bamboo and microfiber inserts/doublers). Definitely a hodge podge, but I got the best I could for as inexpensively as possible!



*****Awesomely proud moment - I plucked my want list off Amazon based on research and reviews but shop for almost everything we want on ebay. Was able to snag two, brand spankin new, never used Sealy Cotton Bliss 2-Stage Organic Crib Mattresses (plus freight shipping) for less than the cost of two plastic-y chemical coated off brand ones. I had to stay up super late to do it but you can bet I threw myself a party at 1am with no shame about it! I love, love, LOVE saving money, and the fact that our list is slowly diminishing!!!


----------



## messica

itsnowmyturn- I moved while pregnant with both of my first two. It was stressful, but I found making lists really helped. When you're sitting there thinking about how much there is to do and keep up with it can get overwhelming. If you have a list you can check off long term, and a mini list each time you have to show the house it can make things feel a lot more manageable. 

Best of luck with getting the new digs you want. Although stressful that's always so exciting too! :flower:


----------



## barbikins

I'm Due January 2nd!! WEE!
How do you get that January Jelly Bean in your signature?


----------



## ab75

Hey barb, there's a link on first page xx


----------



## buddyIV

Hi ladies! How is everyone? Loved the scan pic Lolly...it's so clear you can see she's just a beautiful baby! 

It was so sad reading about some of the ex's you ladies have to deal with. So sorry some of you have yo face crap like that when all you want is for the children to have a good relationship with loving parents. I just can't get my head around women who behave so spitefully, depriving their child of love just so they have money or power. It's horrible! I'd like to think that if DH and I ever split up, I'd be able to put my own issues aside to make sure DS and this baby still grow up with a great relationship with their Dad. Urgh...it's horrible! Massive hugs to everyone dealing with this and a filthy look to the horrors making things difficult.

I'm starting to feel so disorganised! We've still not bought a single thing....oh crap! I'd really like to cloth nappy too but haven't even looked at any info. Maybe after the anomaly scan I'll get sorted....maybe! 

I'm not sure who was asking about moving house, but we moved when DS wss 6 months old and then again just 3 weeks ago. It is a bit overwhelming at moments, but I found just dealing with one room at a time, one viewing at a time and having checklists really helpful. We also accepted all offers of help, something I'm usually awful at. I really hope it all goes smoothly for you! X


----------



## Kiwiberry

OH felt her move for the first time yesterday! I was laying in bed and she was wiggling around like crazy. I noticed that I could feel her from the outside and quickly called him over. He was able to feel her!! I did not even have to tell him when it happened!! So excited :).

I did not think it was possible since I too have an anterior placenta.


----------



## SCgirl

wifey2013 said:


> I haven't really felt any movements yet - at least none that I can be sure of. I hope it starts soon... anyone else in my boat? Or any second time moms not yet feel their first at 20 weeks?

I'm still impatiently waiting! (With an anterior placenta). Still use doppler every few days to make sure he's alive! Big scan a week from today,..


----------



## DolceBella

messica said:


> Dolce - Most of my stash is prefolds (GMD's small and up, and Bummis for my preemie sizes) and Thirsties covers, although I do have quite a few AIO's and pockets for hubs. He was totally on board with it on an "save the planet" and "save the money" level lol, but he's also a bit freaked out by it. When I did daycare just the thought of ME going in to change a diaper made him gag. I wanted to make it as easy as possible on him :haha:
> 
> AIO and pocket brands include some Blueberries, Grovia hybrids, Sunbaby's (co-op cost brand new was just $3.00 a diaper!), Kawaii's and a few China cheapies. Lots of bamboo and microfiber inserts/doublers). Definitely a hodge podge, but I got the best I could for as inexpensively as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> *****Awesomely proud moment - I plucked my want list off Amazon based on research and reviews but shop for almost everything we want on ebay. Was able to snag two, brand spankin new, never used Sealy Cotton Bliss 2-Stage Organic Crib Mattresses (plus freight shipping) for less than the cost of two plastic-y chemical coated off brand ones. I had to stay up super late to do it but you can bet I threw myself a party at 1am with no shame about it! I love, love, LOVE saving money, and the fact that our list is slowly diminishing!!!

Thanks for the feedback. I have mostly thirsties, fitted with covers and AIOs, plus a hodgepodge of a few different ones. The only problem is that AIOs are often huge on a newborn, especially because I make 6lb babies. I have 3 or 4 little joeys from rumparooz, but I definitely need more that would fit small.




barbikins said:


> I'm Due January 2nd!! WEE!
> How do you get that January Jelly Bean in your signature?

Congrats Barbikins! Welcome to the Jellybeans!



Kiwiberry said:


> OH felt her move for the first time yesterday! I was laying in bed and she was wiggling around like crazy. I noticed that I could feel her from the outside and quickly called him over. He was able to feel her!! I did not even have to tell him when it happened!! So excited :).
> 
> I did not think it was possible since I too have an anterior placenta.

How fun for your OH! Congrats!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Barbikins, congrats!

I really want to feel movements already but I know I'm right at the end of January so behind all of you other ladies :) x


----------



## DolceBella

MummyLaura93 said:


> Barbikins, congrats!
> 
> I really want to feel movements already but I know I'm right at the end of January so behind all of you other ladies :) x

Yeah, I get where you're coming from. You're right on the cusp of feeling lots of wiggles. I'm due 1/1, so a little ahead of you, but you'll catch up soon!


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> I'm still impatiently waiting! (With an anterior placenta). Still use doppler every few days to make sure he's alive! Big scan a week from today,..

Yay for scans!! It seems like a lot of ppl are in the 1 week wait period now.



MummyLaura93 said:


> Barbikins, congrats!
> 
> I really want to feel movements already but I know I'm right at the end of January so behind all of you other ladies :) x

Soon you will!! Once you do it will be amazing! <3



DolceBella said:


> How fun for your OH! Congrats!

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm starting to think il have a big baby if other end of Jan mums aren't feeling movements yet, this is my first, between 15 and 16 weeks I thought it was just gas bubbles, even told the midwife at my 16 week apt that I'm sure it's not kicks just gas. But then they started happening more often and always around the same place, was weird because it felt like muscle twitches or bubbles popping not the flutters people tell u to look out for so I didn't think it was kicks but it's now unmistakable and u can see and feel them on the outside, baby is just a monkey in that when I look or feel it stops and waits till I look away or Take my hand away. I'm not quite 18 weeks so I wasnt expecting to feel this much yet.....I guess around 9lb when born lol


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Messica thanks for the tips, I'm not worried about showing ppl round or anything I'm more worried about the timescale of it and as each day passes it's a day closer to meaning we have to put the move on hold until the future (who knows how far into the future) it worries me that we might not sell the house Quick enough or if we find a house that has an upwards chain that the chain might not move fast enough. Then I'm worried that once all that is sorted that we will end up with delays and I will get closer to my due date


----------



## DolceBella

itsnowmyturn said:


> I'm starting to think il have a big baby if other end of Jan mums aren't feeling movements yet, this is my first, between 15 and 16 weeks I thought it was just gas bubbles, even told the midwife at my 16 week apt that I'm sure it's not kicks just gas. But then they started happening more often and always around the same place, was weird because it felt like muscle twitches or bubbles popping not the flutters people tell u to look out for so I didn't think it was kicks but it's now unmistakable and u can see and feel them on the outside, baby is just a monkey in that when I look or feel it stops and waits till I look away or Take my hand away. I'm not quite 18 weeks so I wasnt expecting to feel this much yet.....I guess around 9lb when born lol

I don't think early movement is a warning sign of a big baby. I felt DD1 at 15.5 weeks and DD2 at 10 weeks. They were 6.11 and 5.12 lbs. I felt this baby a bit later. I think it's just placenta location.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Not to bring the convo down... but I just found out about an hour ago that my grandmother is in the hospital with heart failure :( we knew it was coming but her whole body is shutting down and it's so hard to handle. Especially being pregnant. Any good thoughts or prayers you ladies can spare would be great <3


----------



## ca154853

itsnowmyturn said:
 

> I'm starting to think il have a big baby if other end of Jan mums aren't feeling movements yet, this is my first, between 15 and 16 weeks I thought it was just gas bubbles, even told the midwife at my 16 week apt that I'm sure it's not kicks just gas. But then they started happening more often and always around the same place, was weird because it felt like muscle twitches or bubbles popping not the flutters people tell u to look out for so I didn't think it was kicks but it's now unmistakable and u can see and feel them on the outside, baby is just a monkey in that when I look or feel it stops and waits till I look away or Take my hand away. I'm not quite 18 weeks so I wasnt expecting to feel this much yet.....I guess around 9lb when born lol

I don't think your abnormal I felt a couple movements last week. This week baby has been kicking like crazy. I cant see or feel mine on outside but I am obese so will take more time for me :) Grats on feeling the baby its so reassuring


----------



## ca154853

Just to let everyone know I caved and paid for a gender scan lol. We are team blue! So excited and happy :) I dont know how to do the stork lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_20.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 7









IMAGES_7.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ca154853

PrincessMommy said:


> Not to bring the convo down... but I just found out about an hour ago that my grandmother is in the hospital with heart failure :( we knew it was coming but her whole body is shutting down and it's so hard to handle. Especially being pregnant. Any good thoughts or prayers you ladies can spare would be great <3

Oh gosh hunny I'm so sorry! I will be praying for her and for you to have strength and peace during this time! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Thank you <3 we are going up next week it sounds like to see her a final time. I haven't told any family about the new baby. I will be telling her because our little girl will be getting my grandmas middle name as her own. I want her to know before she passes. I'm so heartbroken that she will never get to meet my daughter :/


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> Not to bring the convo down... but I just found out about an hour ago that my grandmother is in the hospital with heart failure :( we knew it was coming but her whole body is shutting down and it's so hard to handle. Especially being pregnant. Any good thoughts or prayers you ladies can spare would be great <3

I am so sorry to hear this Pm :cry:. My sympathies are with you and your family. 



ca154853 said:


> Just to let everyone know I caved and paid for a gender scan lol. We are team blue! So excited and happy :) I dont know how to do the stork lol

Great pictures CA! Congrats on team :blue:!


----------



## brunettebimbo

itsnowmyturn said:


> I'm starting to think il have a big baby if other end of Jan mums aren't feeling movements yet, this is my first, between 15 and 16 weeks I thought it was just gas bubbles, even told the midwife at my 16 week apt that I'm sure it's not kicks just gas. But then they started happening more often and always around the same place, was weird because it felt like muscle twitches or bubbles popping not the flutters people tell u to look out for so I didn't think it was kicks but it's now unmistakable and u can see and feel them on the outside, baby is just a monkey in that when I look or feel it stops and waits till I look away or Take my hand away. I'm not quite 18 weeks so I wasnt expecting to feel this much yet.....I guess around 9lb when born lol

I felt my son Tristan at 16+2. He was only 6lb 7oz when born :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

So sorry PM :hugs: We lost my Husbands Nan exactly 19 weeks and 1 day ago to lung cancer. We were all with her at the end. The weirdest bit is, look at my ticker!


----------



## Kiwiberry

brunettebimbo said:


> So sorry PM :hugs: We lost my Husbands Nan exactly 19 weeks and 1 day ago to lung cancer. We were all with her at the end. The weirdest bit is, look at my ticker!

Sorry about your Nana :(. That is pretty weird with the pregnancy though.


----------



## ab75

PM sorry to hear about your gran xx
ca, congrats on team blue. I asked someone yday about the stork. Click go advanced when you go to post and click on the smilies xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ca congrats on team blue :) You can also do the stork by doing : blue : but without the gaps :)

Kiwi very strange isn't it! The hospital moved our dates and we were gobsmacked! I'm not sure what my beliefs etc are but I do think Nan had something to do with this pregnancy!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Congrats on team blue!! If you type blue or pink inside two colons :


----------



## buddyIV

Kiwiberry said:


> OH felt her move for the first time yesterday! I was laying in bed and she was wiggling around like crazy. I noticed that I could feel her from the outside and quickly called him over. He was able to feel her!! I did not even have to tell him when it happened!! So excited :).
> 
> I did not think it was possible since I too have an anterior placenta.

That's so lovely! Congrats!



MummyLaura93 said:


> Barbikins, congrats!
> 
> I really want to feel movements already but I know I'm right at the end of January so behind all of you other ladies :) x

I'm due on the 25th and sometimes feel so far behind with appointments and scans! I'm sure you'll be feeling those amazing little kicks any day now x 



itsnowmyturn said:


> I'm starting to think il have a big baby if other end of Jan mums aren't feeling movements yet, this is my first, between 15 and 16 weeks I thought it was just gas bubbles, even told the midwife at my 16 week apt that I'm sure it's not kicks just gas. But then they started happening more often and always around the same place, was weird because it felt like muscle twitches or bubbles popping not the flutters people tell u to look out for so I didn't think it was kicks but it's now unmistakable and u can see and feel them on the outside, baby is just a monkey in that when I look or feel it stops and waits till I look away or Take my hand away. I'm not quite 18 weeks so I wasnt expecting to feel this much yet.....I guess around 9lb when born lol




itsnowmyturn said:


> Messica thanks for the tips, I'm not worried about showing ppl round or anything I'm more worried about the timescale of it and as each day passes it's a day closer to meaning we have to put the move on hold until the future (who knows how far into the future) it worries me that we might not sell the house Quick enough or if we find a house that has an upwards chain that the chain might not move fast enough. Then I'm worried that once all that is sorted that we will end up with delays and I will get closer to my due date

I felt DS and this one from 16 weeks. DS was a little early, and only 5lb 5, so really tiny. Maybe we just make very strong babies :thumbup: There's so much to think about when you move home, but try not to get lost in hypothetical situations...easier said than done, I know! I'm guilty of worrying about all the possibilities, but I'm slowly learning to stop concerning myself with things that haven't happened, and start just dealing with the situations that present themselves in reality. My mantra is that whatever the problem is, there's nearly always a solution. Whatever happens with your move, you'll make it work and eventually be all settled in your new home. Good luck with it :hugs:



PrincessMommy said:


> Not to bring the convo down... but I just found out about an hour ago that my grandmother is in the hospital with heart failure :( we knew it was coming but her whole body is shutting down and it's so hard to handle. Especially being pregnant. Any good thoughts or prayers you ladies can spare would be great <3

I'm so sorry PM :hugs: It's heartbreaking to lose someone you love, but I hope you find peace in saying goodbye. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs:



ca154853 said:


> Just to let everyone know I caved and paid for a gender scan lol. We are team blue! So excited and happy :) I dont know how to do the stork lol

Aw congratulations! Lovely scan pics! X 

I've got my midwife appointment later this afternoon, and will hopefully hear the heartbeat today :happydance: I'm taking DS with me so fingers crossed he engages with it all and enjoys hearing his baby sibling. Can't wait! Baby is wriggling around like crazy just now...must be excited too :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Not to bring the convo down... but I just found out about an hour ago that my grandmother is in the hospital with heart failure :( we knew it was coming but her whole body is shutting down and it's so hard to handle. Especially being pregnant. Any good thoughts or prayers you ladies can spare would be great <3




PrincessMommy said:


> Thank you <3 we are going up next week it sounds like to see her a final time. I haven't told any family about the new baby. I will be telling her because our little girl will be getting my grandmas middle name as her own. I want her to know before she passes. I'm so heartbroken that she will never get to meet my daughter :/

I am so so sorry hun :hugs: that is lovely what you are doing with the name though. Could you take a scan picture with you? DH lost his grandad when i was 8 weeks pregnant... we took a scan picture with us when we visited a few days before and after him not making any attempt to move for a few days he closed the scan picture in his hand. It made it a very special moment for DH. :hugs: :hugs: 


sorry iv not read up yet ladies but i will later on. Im going to add a bump pic.. its not the best but this is my first one at 19 weeks. 

https://i57.tinypic.com/2cokly9.jpg


----------



## Kiwiberry

PM, So sorry again hun :hugs:. That is sweet that your little girl will be taking her name. 
SM, Lovely bump pic! <3



buddyIV said:


> I've got my midwife appointment later this afternoon, and will hopefully hear the heartbeat today :happydance: I'm taking DS with me so fingers crossed he engages with it all and enjoys hearing his baby sibling. Can't wait! Baby is wriggling around like crazy just now...must be excited too :haha:

So awesome! Will you be finding out the gender? :)


----------



## buddyIV

Kiwiberry said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> I've got my midwife appointment later this afternoon, and will hopefully hear the heartbeat today :happydance: I'm taking DS with me so fingers crossed he engages with it all and enjoys hearing his baby sibling. Can't wait! Baby is wriggling around like crazy just now...must be excited too :haha:
> 
> So awesome! Will you be finding out the gender? :)Click to expand...

Aw thanks so much! We're staying team yellow...I enjoy torturing myself with the guessing :haha:


----------



## ab75

Good luck at the mw buddy, your son will love hearing heartbeat.
Great bump Tara xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hope you have a great appointment! :)
No worries on the waiting, must be exciting!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Thanks everyone for the nice thoughts and wishes <3

Bb- that's crazy with the due date- I totally believe in that kind of thing. I'm sure her spirit will live through him. 

Sethsmummy- I am going to bring a scan picture and a few pictures of my son. When I get my gender confirmation scan next week I am going to save a picture (we aren't for sure it's a girl yet but I just know. Idk how. Same thing happened when pregnant with DS) I will write baby's name on the back and it'll be going in her coffin at the funeral. If it's a boy by some chance then he will get my late grandfathers name. So either way it'll make her feel great in those last few weeks of life.


----------



## Maisypie

I am very sorry to hear about your grandmothers, my DH's nana passed a month before we found out we were expecting, we like to think it was a gift from her. 

Also only 1 1/2 more hours until my scan!!!!!!!!! I had a dream last night that I forgot to ask the gender and couldn't stop crying.


----------



## ab75

Good luck maisy xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Maisy- thank you! I had a few similar dreams last week. One of them was about how I got a scan and they said they would call with the results. I waited an waited by the phone and when they finally called, my son woke me up. I was like noooooooo!!!

Good luck on your scan today!!


----------



## DolceBella

PrincessMommy said:


> Not to bring the convo down... but I just found out about an hour ago that my grandmother is in the hospital with heart failure :( we knew it was coming but her whole body is shutting down and it's so hard to handle. Especially being pregnant. Any good thoughts or prayers you ladies can spare would be great <3

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma! Lots of prayers to your family!



ca154853 said:


> Just to let everyone know I caved and paid for a gender scan lol. We are team blue! So excited and happy :) I dont know how to do the stork lol

Congrats on Team Blue!!



PrincessMommy said:


> Thank you <3 we are going up next week it sounds like to see her a final time. I haven't told any family about the new baby. I will be telling her because our little girl will be getting my grandmas middle name as her own. I want her to know before she passes. I'm so heartbroken that she will never get to meet my daughter :/

I seriously just teared up when I read this. May I ask what the name is?



Maisypie said:


> I am very sorry to hear about your grandmothers, my DH's nana passed a month before we found out we were expecting, we like to think it was a gift from her.
> 
> Also only 1 1/2 more hours until my scan!!!!!!!!! I had a dream last night that I forgot to ask the gender and couldn't stop crying.

Can't wait to hear about your scan! Good luck!

Sethsmummy - Great bump pic!


----------



## 0203

Sorry to hear about your gran Princessmummy. My grandma passed away a just over a month before we found out I was pregnant, the last time I saw her we were talking about my losses and she said that she just knew it was going to happen soon. It feels so connected that thenext chance i had to be pregnant i was. I just wish I could have told her, its her first great grandchild and she would have been so happy. I will also be using her middle name if out baby is a girl. Big :hugs: to you

Lovely bump sethsmummy

Good luck for the scan maisy pie

Sorry if I missed anyone out, I tried to multi quote but my phone went funny.

My little one just gave me a big kick just as I wrote it has bee very quiet today and I was getting a little worried. What a pickle already!


----------



## PrincessMommy

They will be sharing the middle name Irene. My grandma always hated her first name, so we chose the middle. Right now it's looking like Bay Irene (still have some convincing to do on the first name with DH) 

I can't stop crying all morning thinking about how they will never meet... And how I won't get to call her and tell her about all the things my kids will be learning and doing :cry: :cry:


----------



## PrincessMommy

0203- that's too bad :( but I imagine she blessed you upon leaving this world with a wonderful new little life <3 what a great story


----------



## 0203

PrincessMommy said:


> They will be sharing the middle name Irene. My grandma always hated her first name, so we chose the middle. Right now it's looking like Bay Irene (still have some convincing to do on the first name with DH)
> 
> I can't stop crying all morning thinking about how they will never meet... And how I won't get to call her and tell her about all the things my kids will be learning and doing :cry: :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Mine will be sharing the name Ann as my grandma hated her first name Sheila. Such a sad coincidence that so many of us lost someone special around getting/being pregnant :hugs:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Aww <3 yes it is :/ I am hoping her spirit will move and be with this new baby as it grows up. I hope we can all get through this as easily as possible. I am trying not to stress for the babies sake. But I can't help breaking down every hour or so. My grandma was like a second mother to me- she helped raise me since my biological father didn't care about my mother or I. The last few times I have really cried hard I have been holding my son and I swear I felt a few tiny kicks from new baby. I don't think it's gas, but she has been silent for a while so it is a relief. 

My grandmas first name is Winifred, so I think the middle name will be much easier  or I may just ask her what she wants the middle name to be and let her choose whatever she wants. Either will be amazingly special for me and her.


----------



## barbikins

my DH lost his Maternal grandmother this week. Same day our baby's birthday. We had a daughter & she was born on the 19th of this month. She's lived 6 days. I wish his grma didn't die on the same day though. It's been a hard week.


----------



## ab75

Sorry for you all losing someone special. 
Barb that makes it doubly hard xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Barb- I am sooo sorry :( I can't imagine what y'all are going though. You are SO strong. Tons of good thoughts and vibes coming your way <3


----------



## DolceBella

barbikins said:


> my DH lost his Maternal grandmother this week. Same day our baby's birthday. We had a daughter & she was born on the 19th of this month. She's lived 6 days. I wish his grma didn't die on the same day though. It's been a hard week.

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses Barb! Hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Congrats to everyone finding out genders! And so many cute scan pics!

Sethsmummy, your bump picture is gorgeous!:kiss: It makes me ALMOST brave enough to post mine...almost. But then again, I still don't show AT ALL. Are you more comfortable with the gender? I was pretty disappointed to find out I'm having a boy, but now I can't even imagine anything else. But I have to admit, when we were at the store picking out the first baby purchase, I was obsessed with all the little girly things. They're so cute! There was a teeny tiny pink bathing suit with all kinds of ruffles that I almost bought...good thing hubby was there to stop me.

I'm so sorry for everyone's losses around the time you got pregnant. :cry:I had a big loss too exactly when we conceived. It's pretty amazing. My grandfather died right around the time I was born and everyone always said I am so much like him. Even though I never knew him, I always felt close to him because of that.


----------



## barbikins

thanks ladies :)


----------



## PrincessMommy

Janet- I wanted a girl bad the first time too, but I just knew he was a boy somehow :p the bond you get is amazing and I wouldn't change it for the whole world <3 having said that, our son was my DHs 3rd boy and I NEED another female in here lol. Even all of our pets are male!! I have a feeling this one is a girl, but to be safe, my DH has had to keep me from buying girly things just yet. Have to wait until the 27th to find out. I thought buying boy clothes wouldn't be as fun but I actually had more fun shopping for cute little man outfits :D


----------



## Maisypie

We are team blue! :blue: 

Everything was great, here is a pic!
 



Attached Files:







baby boy.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Congrats maisypie!!


----------



## Izzie74

Maisypie said:


> We are team blue! :blue:
> 
> Everything was great, here is a pic!

Congratulations!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Go team blue!!

Congrats!!! :D


----------



## wifey2013

Maisypie said:


> We are team blue! :blue:
> 
> Everything was great, here is a pic!

A fellow Canadian! Congrats! We are finding out gender in 6 days, time seems to be passing so slowly until then... :)


----------



## PrincessMommy

wifey2013 said:


> Maisypie said:
> 
> 
> We are team blue! :blue:
> 
> Everything was great, here is a pic!
> 
> A fellow Canadian! Congrats! We are finding out gender in 6 days, time seems to be passing so slowly until then... :)Click to expand...

We are finding out gender on the same day!! :D it's going to be quite the exciting day ^_^


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> sorry iv not read up yet ladies but i will later on. Im going to add a bump pic.. its not the best but this is my first one at 19 weeks.
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2cokly9.jpg

Lovely bump pic...you look beautiful! Ah, I love the bumps! 



barbikins said:


> my DH lost his Maternal grandmother this week. Same day our baby's birthday. We had a daughter & she was born on the 19th of this month. She's lived 6 days. I wish his grma didn't die on the same day though. It's been a hard week.

I am so sorry for your losses barbs, I'm sending you a massive hug :hugs::hugs:



Maisypie said:


> We are team blue! :blue:
> 
> Everything was great, here is a pic!

Congratulations! Fantastic news x 

My midwife appointment went really well; she found the heartbeat instantly and it was so beautiful and strong! DS held my hand while we listened, and said that he thinks baby is a girl. I got all teary...it was such an amazing moment. He seems utterly convinced he's getting a sister...does he know something I don't :haha:


----------



## barbikins

Anyone else Team Yellow?!
Doing it for the husband LOL


----------



## 0203

barbikins said:


> Anyone else Team Yellow?!
> Doing it for the husband LOL

Me! Need to stay strong at my scan tomorrow. We are both pretty sure we want to stay team yellow bit quite curious


----------



## mrs.humphreys

Me I'm team yellow for the 4th time x


----------



## DolceBella

Maisypie said:


> We are team blue! :blue:
> 
> Everything was great, here is a pic!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mork

Congratulations to all the pink and blue bumps. We are definitely team yellow to the end.
Lovely bump pics to those that have shared - I've yet to take one as its only just forming!
Hugs to those going through hard times xxxx


----------



## JanetPlanet

PrincessMommy said:


> Janet- I wanted a girl bad the first time too, but I just knew he was a boy somehow :p the bond you get is amazing and I wouldn't change it for the whole world <3 having said that, our son was my DHs 3rd boy and I NEED another female in here lol. Even all of our pets are male!! I have a feeling this one is a girl, but to be safe, my DH has had to keep me from buying girly things just yet. Have to wait until the 27th to find out. I thought buying boy clothes wouldn't be as fun but I actually had more fun shopping for cute little man outfits :D

I hear you about needing another female in the house!:winkwink:

I'm totally excited about having a boy now.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Maisypie said:


> We are team blue! :blue:
> 
> Everything was great, here is a pic!

YAY!! Congrats on Team :blue:!! 

Does anyone have any suggestions of a good doppler I can get that can at least pick it up at 15 weeks or more? Just in case I want another baby . The dopplers I am looking at online don't seem to be very clear on when they can detect the hb. If at all possible could you also include a link of where I can buy said doppler if you ladies offer any suggestions? I was thinking anywhere from $30-$50.


----------



## SCgirl

I got the sonoline b, and was able to pick up the hb very faintly (after searching a while for it) from around 9.5 weeks. It's gotten so much stronger since then- I'm amazed I could hear it that early! (The bpm indicator is way off though- I just time it)


----------



## PrincessMommy

https://m.ebay.com/itm/151096902835

Also there are some that ship within the US that come with gel for a few extra dollars :3 I want one so bad but we can't afford one at the moment ;_;


----------



## JanetPlanet

Kiwiberry said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions of a good doppler I can get that can at least pick it up at 15 weeks or more? Just in case I want another baby . The dopplers I am looking at online don't seem to be very clear on when they can detect the hb. If at all possible could you also include a link of where I can buy said doppler if you ladies offer any suggestions? I was thinking anywhere from $30-$50.

My Doppler has been WONDERFUL! Not sure how I'd get through this without it!

I bought two different ones. The first was the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler with the LCD Back Light and the 3MHz Probe for $52.49.

The second was the Sonoline C Fetal Doppler with the LCD Back Light and BOTH the 3MHz and 2MHz Probes for $117.95. ($85.95 + $32.00 for the 2MHz probe).

I got both at https://www.fetaldoppler.net/. Shipping was fast and I had no problems.

I found the heartbeat at 11 weeks with the first one (Sonoline B), but it would have worked sooner if I had been looking in the right place (it was a lot higher than I thought it would be). I also have a lot of scar tissue that gets in the way, so it would definitely work by 15 weeks on a normal person!

I'm assuming the second one (Sonoline C) would have worked the same, if not sooner.

I only ordered the second one for fun...plus I knew I could sell them for a good price.


----------



## DolceBella

I have the Sonoline B as well. Found one on ebay for $48, brand new. Works just fine!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you so much ladies!! :D 

We went ahead and ordered ours! We ordered some gel separately since it did not come with any for this auction. They said it will take 10-15 days to get here. I am so excited!!! I went with the pink one hehe of course. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ulrasound-...oline-C1-/201071591364?_trksid=p2054897.l4275



PrincessMommy said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/151096902835
> 
> Also there are some that ship within the US that come with gel for a few extra dollars :3 I want one so bad but we can't afford one at the moment ;_;

Awwww, I am so sorry hun :(. I hope you guys are able to get one soon.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I got my sonoline b off craigslist and love it. I didn't even bother with the gel, just use ky jelly. I know some ladies use baby oil. Just need something for the probe to slide around on the skin. I'm plus sized and even though mine is only a 2 MHz , I've been able to get the hb consistently from 13wks.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have a Sonoline B. Have been hearing heartbeat since just after 8 weeks :)

I'm really struggling with itchy eyes, the pollen count is low so I'm not sure why but they are so so bad. The Doctor gave me some eye drops but they burn so bad I can't use them. Have any of you had anything similar in pregnancy?


----------



## MummyLaura93

Kiwiberry said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions of a good doppler I can get that can at least pick it up at 15 weeks or more? Just in case I want another baby . The dopplers I am looking at online don't seem to be very clear on when they can detect the hb. If at all possible could you also include a link of where I can buy said doppler if you ladies offer any suggestions? I was thinking anywhere from $30-$50.

I got the pink sonoline B off of amazon for £38, I got it at 14 weeks because I had some bleeding and the midwife refused to see me.. found the heart beat straight away :)


----------



## ab75

Congrats maisypie xx


----------



## buddyIV

0203 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else Team Yellow?!
> Doing it for the husband LOL
> 
> Me! Need to stay strong at my scan tomorrow. We are both pretty sure we want to stay team yellow bit quite curiousClick to expand...

Team yellow all the way for us! The hospital where I delivered DS were grossly negligent on many levels, one of which was that they did not call my husband to tell him I was about to give birth. By the time they contacted him, I was already pushing and he arrived about 5 minutes late. We were robbed of that "you've got a son/daughter!" moment in the delivery room. So, it is really, really important to us that we get the opportunity to have that moment this time. I'm so excited about it!


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> I have a Sonoline B. Have been hearing heartbeat since just after 8 weeks :)
> 
> I'm really struggling with itchy eyes, the pollen count is low so I'm not sure why but they are so so bad. The Doctor gave me some eye drops but they burn so bad I can't use them. Have any of you had anything similar in pregnancy?

Not having the itchy eyes, but just wanted to say I hope it gets better asap!


----------



## Kiwiberry

buddyIV said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else Team Yellow?!
> Doing it for the husband LOL
> 
> Me! Need to stay strong at my scan tomorrow. We are both pretty sure we want to stay team yellow bit quite curiousClick to expand...
> 
> Team yellow all the way for us! The hospital where I delivered DS were grossly negligent on many levels, one of which was that they did not call my husband to tell him I was about to give birth. By the time they contacted him, I was already pushing and he arrived about 5 minutes late. We were robbed of that "you've got a son/daughter!" moment in the delivery room. So, it is really, really important to us that we get the opportunity to have that moment this time. I'm so excited about it!Click to expand...

That is so sad :cry:.
I hope you two get the moment you deserve this time!!


----------



## sethsmummy

thank you everyone i was really nervous about posting a bump pic <3 



ca154853 said:


> Just to let everyone know I caved and paid for a gender scan lol. We are team blue! So excited and happy :) I dont know how to do the stork lol

Congratulations hun! 



barbikins said:


> my DH lost his Maternal grandmother this week. Same day our baby's birthday. We had a daughter & she was born on the 19th of this month. She's lived 6 days. I wish his grma didn't die on the same day though. It's been a hard week.

so so sorry you had to go through this hun :hugs: They will be watching over you together hun <3 



JanetPlanet said:


> Congrats to everyone finding out genders! And so many cute scan pics!
> 
> Sethsmummy, your bump picture is gorgeous!:kiss: It makes me ALMOST brave enough to post mine...almost. But then again, I still don't show AT ALL. Are you more comfortable with the gender? I was pretty disappointed to find out I'm having a boy, but now I can't even imagine anything else. But I have to admit, when we were at the store picking out the first baby purchase, I was obsessed with all the little girly things. They're so cute! There was a teeny tiny pink bathing suit with all kinds of ruffles that I almost bought...good thing hubby was there to stop me.
> 
> I'm so sorry for everyone's losses around the time you got pregnant. :cry:I had a big loss too exactly when we conceived. It's pretty amazing. My grandfather died right around the time I was born and everyone always said I am so much like him. Even though I never knew him, I always felt close to him because of that.

Thanks hun! I am definitely more comfortable hun.. we will have it double checked on the 10th just to be sure (since the tech was so rubbish) but iv already got some little outfits and am looking forward to getting some more proper little clothes <3 I will always feel a little loss at not having a girl but i get 3 strapping men to help out when needed once they are older :haha: they have no idea what they are in for :haha: 



Maisypie said:


> We are team blue! :blue:
> 
> Everything was great, here is a pic!

congratulations on a fab scan and team blue hun! 



buddyIV said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> sorry iv not read up yet ladies but i will later on. Im going to add a bump pic.. its not the best but this is my first one at 19 weeks.
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2cokly9.jpg
> 
> Lovely bump pic...you look beautiful! Ah, I love the bumps!
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> my DH lost his Maternal grandmother this week. Same day our baby's birthday. We had a daughter & she was born on the 19th of this month. She's lived 6 days. I wish his grma didn't die on the same day though. It's been a hard week.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry for your losses barbs, I'm sending you a massive hug :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Maisypie said:
> 
> 
> We are team blue! :blue:
> 
> Everything was great, here is a pic!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! Fantastic news x
> 
> My midwife appointment went really well; she found the heartbeat instantly and it was so beautiful and strong! DS held my hand while we listened, and said that he thinks baby is a girl. I got all teary...it was such an amazing moment. He seems utterly convinced he's getting a sister...does he know something I don't :haha:Click to expand...

<3 thank you hun! that was my pre hair brushed etc getting the boys ready for the school run :haha: 
awww i think children do have a sense.. seth kept saying this was a boy and he was right :) 



Kiwiberry said:


> Maisypie said:
> 
> 
> We are team blue! :blue:
> 
> Everything was great, here is a pic!
> 
> YAY!! Congrats on Team :blue:!!
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions of a good doppler I can get that can at least pick it up at 15 weeks or more? Just in case I want another baby . The dopplers I am looking at online don't seem to be very clear on when they can detect the hb. If at all possible could you also include a link of where I can buy said doppler if you ladies offer any suggestions? I was thinking anywhere from $30-$50.Click to expand...

I also have the sonoline B. found hb from 17+1 but i was looking too low plus i need to lie on my side to get him. 



buddyIV said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else Team Yellow?!
> Doing it for the husband LOL
> 
> Me! Need to stay strong at my scan tomorrow. We are both pretty sure we want to stay team yellow bit quite curiousClick to expand...
> 
> Team yellow all the way for us! The hospital where I delivered DS were grossly negligent on many levels, one of which was that they did not call my husband to tell him I was about to give birth. By the time they contacted him, I was already pushing and he arrived about 5 minutes late. We were robbed of that "you've got a son/daughter!" moment in the delivery room. So, it is really, really important to us that we get the opportunity to have that moment this time. I'm so excited about it!Click to expand...

oh my gosh hun im so so sorry they were horrid. I know what its like for the hospital to be negligent. I really hope that this time you will get a perfect birth.. i too am hoping for the same :hugs: x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies! Looks like I made a good choice in getting the Sonoline. It is not the B version instead its the C1 or something like that.


----------



## sethsmummy

I think they're all as good as each other when it comes to sonoline hun :) my midwife has a sonoline but its not a B xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Yeah I could not find "b" it was the only one that came up for me :(. 
I am so excited to get it though! 10-15 days ugh lol


----------



## 0203

I've just had my 20week scan and everything looks good with the baby which is the most important thing but the lady scanning was awful, I left feeling so upset!


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> I've just had my 20week scan and everything looks good with the baby which is the most important thing but the lady scanning was awful, I left feeling so upset!

Awww, what happen? :(
btw glad to hear baby is doing well!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What happened?


----------



## 0203

Firstly I asked not find find out the sex and she kept saying "he" I'm still counting myself as team yellow though. When I asked for an extra photo which I was willing to pay for she said "no, that's what you get for having a naughty baby. I've already eaten into another patients time by getting him to move around" this may be true but in the waiting room there were others who clearly had more than one photo. Now I have to make to rubbish decision on who doesn't get a real copy. Throughout the whole thing she was just really cold , had no bedside manner at all.

I know the main Important thing is that he or SHE is happy and healthy and I may just be hormonal but it really put a downer I what was supposed to be a lovely experience


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> Firstly I asked not find find out the sex and she kept saying "he" I'm still counting myself as team yellow though. When I asked for an extra photo which I was willing to pay for she said "no, that's what you get for having a naughty baby. I've already eaten into another patients time by getting him to move around" this may be true but in the waiting room there were others who clearly had more than one photo. Now I have to make to rubbish decision on who doesn't get a real copy. Throughout the whole thing she was just really cold , had no bedside manner at all.
> 
> I know the main Important thing is that he or SHE is happy and healthy and I may just be hormonal but it really put a downer I what was supposed to be a lovely experience

Wow, that is just horrible :cry:.

I can't believe someone would be that rude. It is not like you can take moments like that back and do them over. I feel so bad for you hun. I am so sorry she had to ruin what was supposed to be one of the most memorable moments.


----------



## Luvspnk31

brunettebimbo said:


> I have a Sonoline B. Have been hearing heartbeat since just after 8 weeks :)
> 
> I'm really struggling with itchy eyes, the pollen count is low so I'm not sure why but they are so so bad. The Doctor gave me some eye drops but they burn so bad I can't use them. Have any of you had anything similar in pregnancy?


Omg, my allergies have been so bad this summer! They're not usually too bad, but I've had horrible itchy eyes, and sneezing like crazy. Plus headaches, ugh. 
I hate taking medicine if up I can deal without it, though, so I've been dealing without taking anything.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I seriously feel bad for you ladies who have crappy sonographers. This is my 5th, and I have never had to deal with the attitudes you have to deal with. Seriously?!? Punishing u because your lo is "naughty"??? Good grief! I'm so sorry it was a bad experience.


----------



## ab75

Sorry you had a bad experience 0203, maybe she was saying "he" to throw you off. Xx


----------



## barbikins

0203, I am always worried a tech will screw up my team yellow as well. Ugh.
And as for the photo? Well....my hospital techs seems very stingy with giving me a photo at my appointments and I have to pay for them so what to do they give a shit? Actually at my Anatomy Scan, I had to ask for a photo - she wasn't going to just give one to me. Like, seriously?
Anyway, sounds like a jerk of a tech...lol


----------



## buddyIV

0203 said:


> Firstly I asked not find find out the sex and she kept saying "he" I'm still counting myself as team yellow though. When I asked for an extra photo which I was willing to pay for she said "no, that's what you get for having a naughty baby. I've already eaten into another patients time by getting him to move around" this may be true but in the waiting room there were others who clearly had more than one photo. Now I have to make to rubbish decision on who doesn't get a real copy. Throughout the whole thing she was just really cold , had no bedside manner at all.
> 
> I know the main Important thing is that he or SHE is happy and healthy and I may just be hormonal but it really put a downer I what was supposed to be a lovely experience

That's rotten 0203! Urgh, I feel so bad and annoyed for you! I'd be pretty upset if the tech was using a particular reference especially after making it clear you didn't want to know, but maybe she uses "he" as a kind of default? Let's hope that's true! Sorry you didn't get some extra images either. I think it's all so ordinary to some of the techs that they forget how profoundly important the scans are to us, and are far too dismissive of our desire to remember the experience. But, as you said yourself, the wonderful thing everything is perfect with your baby: congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## MummyLaura93

That's really awful 0203, sorry to hear that :/ 

Anyone else's hormones really get the better of them?
I just had a major breakdown and had to ring my mum over for help.. My OH is really unwell with his crohn's disease and my 2 year old still has naps but never does if I try and get him to nap, so I have an over tired, moody, bored child who simply will not listen to me. I was just trying to make him dinner and he just got the cereal box and threw cereal everywhere, then when I was bringing out his dinner, I dropped it all over the carpet and the pasta sauce was bright orange! :nope::nope:


----------



## wifey2013

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! I spent the night in the emergency/delivery room triage last night. What happened... I took a nap at 6:30, woke up at 8:00 with blurry vision and a numb hand. I called our local nurse hotline and they suggested calling the nurse at the hospital I'm registered to give birth at. When I called they said to come in right away. I ended up waiting for almost 4 hours for a doctor to tell me that if the vision blurriness comes back I should see an ophthalmologist and that my hand was probably tingling because I slept on it. It was such a waste of time. The only good thing that came of it was we got to hear our baby's heartbeat which was a nice strong 155bpm!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hey all! Just checking in. I've been so busy at work I just don't have much time to read all my BnB stuff lately! I can't believe how many recent family member losses there have been!! Add me to the list. I found out that my cousin died in a motorcycle accident last week. She was 29, and was my aunt and uncle's only child. We weren't super close at the time of her death, but spent a lot of time together as kids. It just tore me up thinking about how my aunt/uncle and her husband will be suffering greatly in the month's to come:( Especially being pregnant, you put yourself in their shoes and think about how horrible it would feel to lose a child. In addition to dealing with that and the funeral last week, I worked 50 hours and was about ready to quit my job. We're worked like dogs and nobody seems to care. I think I totally overdid it and because of all the stress of everything, my nausea was so bad over the weekend it was like I was in the first tri again! It's improved again though, thank goodness.

We find out the gender in 5 days!! I can't wait. I just need a "pick-me-up" and I always feel super happy after my OB appointments. Just hope baby is healthy and all goes well.


----------



## 0203

Sorry for your loss mrsstrezy and glad you are okay wifey


Thanks for the support everyone. Now I have got over the poor service I was given I can focus on our lovely healthy baby :) in a way though I wonder if we should have found out the sex. It might have made a not nice moment more special. Oh well we are team yellow all the way now!


----------



## barbikins

wifey2013 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! I spent the night in the emergency/delivery room triage last night. What happened... I took a nap at 6:30, woke up at 8:00 with blurry vision and a numb hand. I called our local nurse hotline and they suggested calling the nurse at the hospital I'm registered to give birth at. When I called they said to come in right away. I ended up waiting for almost 4 hours for a doctor to tell me that if the vision blurriness comes back I should see an ophthalmologist and that my hand was probably tingling because I slept on it. It was such a waste of time. The only good thing that came of it was we got to hear our baby's heartbeat which was a nice strong 155bpm!

Wow strange! But really glad it's not your pregnancy or baby! So that's always good news! It's hard not to worry xo


----------



## brunettebimbo

TMI but I think I have piles :( Any ideas on getting rid please?


----------



## ab75

Bb I had them with Zoe, anusol helped a bit xx


----------



## 0203

The asda baby event starts today UK ladies. I had a quick look on the website but I'm not feeling particularly inspired at the moment. As a first time mum it's a bit bit overwhelming so I'm going to make a list of everything I still need to buy first


----------



## Kiwiberry

MummyLaura93 said:


> That's really awful 0203, sorry to hear that :/
> 
> Anyone else's hormones really get the better of them?
> I just had a major breakdown and had to ring my mum over for help.. My OH is really unwell with his crohn's disease and my 2 year old still has naps but never does if I try and get him to nap, so I have an over tired, moody, bored child who simply will not listen to me. I was just trying to make him dinner and he just got the cereal box and threw cereal everywhere, then when I was bringing out his dinner, I dropped it all over the carpet and the pasta sauce was bright orange! :nope::nope:

Awww :hugs:

My emotions get the best of me sometimes too. Sucks about the pasta sauce, that must have been a huge pain to clean up. I hope it did not stain!!



wifey2013 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! I spent the night in the emergency/delivery room triage last night. What happened... I took a nap at 6:30, woke up at 8:00 with blurry vision and a numb hand. I called our local nurse hotline and they suggested calling the nurse at the hospital I'm registered to give birth at. When I called they said to come in right away. I ended up waiting for almost 4 hours for a doctor to tell me that if the vision blurriness comes back I should see an ophthalmologist and that my hand was probably tingling because I slept on it. It was such a waste of time. The only good thing that came of it was we got to hear our baby's heartbeat which was a nice strong 155bpm!

Glad everything was ok and you got to hear your baby's hb!! :)



mrsstrezy said:


> Hey all! Just checking in. I've been so busy at work I just don't have much time to read all my BnB stuff lately! I can't believe how many recent family member losses there have been!! Add me to the list. I found out that my cousin died in a motorcycle accident last week. She was 29, and was my aunt and uncle's only child. We weren't super close at the time of her death, but spent a lot of time together as kids. It just tore me up thinking about how my aunt/uncle and her husband will be suffering greatly in the month's to come:( Especially being pregnant, you put yourself in their shoes and think about how horrible it would feel to lose a child. In addition to dealing with that and the funeral last week, I worked 50 hours and was about ready to quit my job. We're worked like dogs and nobody seems to care. I think I totally overdid it and because of all the stress of everything, my nausea was so bad over the weekend it was like I was in the first tri again! It's improved again though, thank goodness.
> 
> We find out the gender in 5 days!! I can't wait. I just need a "pick-me-up" and I always feel super happy after my OB appointments. Just hope baby is healthy and all goes well.

Sorry sorry about your cousin. That must be so devastating for your family. My sympathies are with you and yours. 

Yay for gender scan!! 5/4 days is not too far off!! So exciting!


----------



## sethsmummy

MummyLaura93 said:


> That's really awful 0203, sorry to hear that :/
> 
> Anyone else's hormones really get the better of them?
> I just had a major breakdown and had to ring my mum over for help.. My OH is really unwell with his crohn's disease and my 2 year old still has naps but never does if I try and get him to nap, so I have an over tired, moody, bored child who simply will not listen to me. I was just trying to make him dinner and he just got the cereal box and threw cereal everywhere, then when I was bringing out his dinner, I dropped it all over the carpet and the pasta sauce was bright orange! :nope::nope:

aww hun im sorry your OH is really unwell hun :hugs: and oh no for the sauce! nothing worse than pasta sauce! 



wifey2013 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! I spent the night in the emergency/delivery room triage last night. What happened... I took a nap at 6:30, woke up at 8:00 with blurry vision and a numb hand. I called our local nurse hotline and they suggested calling the nurse at the hospital I'm registered to give birth at. When I called they said to come in right away. I ended up waiting for almost 4 hours for a doctor to tell me that if the vision blurriness comes back I should see an ophthalmologist and that my hand was probably tingling because I slept on it. It was such a waste of time. The only good thing that came of it was we got to hear our baby's heartbeat which was a nice strong 155bpm!

im glad your ok hun! 



mrsstrezy said:


> Hey all! Just checking in. I've been so busy at work I just don't have much time to read all my BnB stuff lately! I can't believe how many recent family member losses there have been!! Add me to the list. I found out that my cousin died in a motorcycle accident last week. She was 29, and was my aunt and uncle's only child. We weren't super close at the time of her death, but spent a lot of time together as kids. It just tore me up thinking about how my aunt/uncle and her husband will be suffering greatly in the month's to come:( Especially being pregnant, you put yourself in their shoes and think about how horrible it would feel to lose a child. In addition to dealing with that and the funeral last week, I worked 50 hours and was about ready to quit my job. We're worked like dogs and nobody seems to care. I think I totally overdid it and because of all the stress of everything, my nausea was so bad over the weekend it was like I was in the first tri again! It's improved again though, thank goodness.
> 
> We find out the gender in 5 days!! I can't wait. I just need a "pick-me-up" and I always feel super happy after my OB appointments. Just hope baby is healthy and all goes well.

so so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: sorry your work are being horrid aswell hun you can get a note from your midwife requesting reduced duties. its either midwife or GP you can get it from. 



0203 said:


> The asda baby event starts today UK ladies. I had a quick look on the website but I'm not feeling particularly inspired at the moment. As a first time mum it's a bit bit overwhelming so I'm going to make a list of everything I still need to buy first

I've had a look but also not inspired much. Just spend £90 on clothes for the boys instead :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

0203 said:


> The asda baby event starts today UK ladies. I had a quick look on the website but I'm not feeling particularly inspired at the moment. As a first time mum it's a bit bit overwhelming so I'm going to make a list of everything I still need to buy first

I looked and wasn't that impressed! I'll go into store on Monday :)


----------



## buddyIV

Glad everything turned out to be absolutely fine *wifey*, never nice to get a fright like that! 

So sorry for your loss *mrsstrezy* :hugs: I hope everything goes perfectly at the scan and you get a great potty shot! 

:hugs: to you too *MummyLaura*! It's moments like that that tip you over the edge! Why is it that the days you're feeling hormonal are always the days that stupid things like that happen? For what it's worth, I'm getting the odd day where the hormones definitely get the better of me: I never really swear or anything, but yesterday I ended up having a big sweary rant just because my DH asked me to check a date on the calendar for him. I also cried over a story about someone's tattoo. :wacko:

On a more sane note, DH felt baby kicking from the outside a couple of days ago :cloud9:


----------



## MummyLaura93

In a really good mood today! Felt my first little movements yesterday and I've been feeling them today, 98% sure it wasn't gas haha. Wriggled around like mad when I put the cold gel on from my Doppler :) 

Got my scan in 3 days!! (Today is almost over so basically 2) and tomorrow will be consumed by work so I'm soooo excited, on a high!! Anyone else get their private scans from baby bond? (Can't remember if I've asked before lol) 

Xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

0203 said:


> The asda baby event starts today UK ladies. I had a quick look on the website but I'm not feeling particularly inspired at the moment. As a first time mum it's a bit bit overwhelming so I'm going to make a list of everything I still need to buy first

Ooh I'll have to look online, I don't live near any asda's and I don't drive haha :blush:


----------



## JanetPlanet

MummyLaura93 said:


> In a really good mood today! Felt my first little movements yesterday and I've been feeling them today, 98% sure it wasn't gas haha. Wriggled around like mad when I put the cold gel on from my Doppler :)
> 
> Got my scan in 3 days!! (Today is almost over so basically 2) and tomorrow will be consumed by work so I'm soooo excited, on a high!! Anyone else get their private scans from baby bond? (Can't remember if I've asked before lol)
> 
> Xx

Yayyy, that's so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine was with Baby Bond. They were great :)


----------



## SCgirl

I think I did too much today (attempted to move furniture- don't ask me why)... I've had lower back pain when I try to lift things for the past few weeks, but after this morning it's constant. and painful. I'm also having some bad pains in the lower left side- almost like cramps- like that whole side of my hip is having issues (that's the side of my back that has most of the pain). I figure at least it's not the whole uterus, which makes me think it's just RLP.

Also- been getting sharp aches and pains all through my lady parts... guessing this is related to RLP as well. I've had random short bursts in previous weeks, but last night it hit sudden and bad... unpleasant!

Hoping a night of rest and doing little tomorrow will help. I've got my 20-week appt in a few days, and if for some reason it's still around, I'll be asking about it.

I'm done trying to lift things!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I agree asda sale is pants. I got the Johnson baby bath service for half price (more for the box than the contents lol) and Xmas gifts for my niece n nephew. I did see a lovely fleecy hat, mitts and booties set that would have been perfect for winter, it looked almost wool mixed with fleece, looked very warm but I decided that £12 was too much when I can just layer other clothing items up to have the same effect then I save money and use the mountain of clothing I'm inevitably only going to use once


----------



## DolceBella

0203 said:


> Firstly I asked not find find out the sex and she kept saying "he" I'm still counting myself as team yellow though. When I asked for an extra photo which I was willing to pay for she said "no, that's what you get for having a naughty baby. I've already eaten into another patients time by getting him to move around" this may be true but in the waiting room there were others who clearly had more than one photo. Now I have to make to rubbish decision on who doesn't get a real copy. Throughout the whole thing she was just really cold , had no bedside manner at all.
> 
> I know the main Important thing is that he or SHE is happy and healthy and I may just be hormonal but it really put a downer I what was supposed to be a lovely experience

Boo. That's so crappy. I really don't understand some people! Glad baby is looking good though!



wifey2013 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! I spent the night in the emergency/delivery room triage last night. What happened... I took a nap at 6:30, woke up at 8:00 with blurry vision and a numb hand. I called our local nurse hotline and they suggested calling the nurse at the hospital I'm registered to give birth at. When I called they said to come in right away. I ended up waiting for almost 4 hours for a doctor to tell me that if the vision blurriness comes back I should see an ophthalmologist and that my hand was probably tingling because I slept on it. It was such a waste of time. The only good thing that came of it was we got to hear our baby's heartbeat which was a nice strong 155bpm!

I'm sorry you had a little scare. I'm glad you got some reassurance with baby though!



mrsstrezy said:


> Hey all! Just checking in. I've been so busy at work I just don't have much time to read all my BnB stuff lately! I can't believe how many recent family member losses there have been!! Add me to the list. I found out that my cousin died in a motorcycle accident last week. She was 29, and was my aunt and uncle's only child. We weren't super close at the time of her death, but spent a lot of time together as kids. It just tore me up thinking about how my aunt/uncle and her husband will be suffering greatly in the month's to come:( Especially being pregnant, you put yourself in their shoes and think about how horrible it would feel to lose a child. In addition to dealing with that and the funeral last week, I worked 50 hours and was about ready to quit my job. We're worked like dogs and nobody seems to care. I think I totally overdid it and because of all the stress of everything, my nausea was so bad over the weekend it was like I was in the first tri again! It's improved again though, thank goodness.
> 
> We find out the gender in 5 days!! I can't wait. I just need a "pick-me-up" and I always feel super happy after my OB appointments. Just hope baby is healthy and all goes well.

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope you have a great scan!



MummyLaura93 said:


> In a really good mood today! Felt my first little movements yesterday and I've been feeling them today, 98% sure it wasn't gas haha. Wriggled around like mad when I put the cold gel on from my Doppler :)
> 
> Got my scan in 3 days!! (Today is almost over so basically 2) and tomorrow will be consumed by work so I'm soooo excited, on a high!! Anyone else get their private scans from baby bond? (Can't remember if I've asked before lol)
> 
> Xx

Yay for first movements!! It's so fun! Have a great scan!


----------



## Kiwiberry

UB!!! SCAN IS ALMOST HERE!!! :happydance:


----------



## MummyLaura93

It's my scan tomorrow! I feel like a little kid, I'm so excited!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Good Luck girls!
I have mine on Wednesday and I'm a nervous wreck. I need to know that he is ok!


----------



## Kiwiberry

MummyLaura93 said:


> It's my scan tomorrow! I feel like a little kid, I'm so excited!

Yay!! You and UB both!! I hope you two get the news you are hoping for! <3


----------



## MummyLaura93

brunettebimbo said:


> :happydance: Good Luck girls!
> I have mine on Wednesday and I'm a nervous wreck. I need to know that he is ok!

I think your little baby is going to be perfect :D



Kiwiberry said:


> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> It's my scan tomorrow! I feel like a little kid, I'm so excited!
> 
> Yay!! You and UB both!! I hope you two get the news you are hoping for! <3Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Still 3 weeks till my scan :-( boo hoo this waiting sucks. 

Vivid dreams are making a come back lol,last night's dream involved a beach invasion by the Palestinians, me and oh being caught in a beach tent, they tried taking oh away but I said no because we're having a baby soon, they thrn started feeling my belly to make sure I was telling the truth, then the gross bit, they took another hostages eyes out and folded them into my stomach (how the hell!!) then they went away and I turned round n ohs eyes were gone too so I had to guide him everywhere.....weird!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I have my scan Wednesday as well and I'm dyinggg D:

I have felt a few movements in the past 5 days, so that is somewhat comforting. It's killing me to know all is well and if I am awaiting my little princess like I have been praying for <3 good luck to all you ladies!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

itsnowmyturn said:


> Still 3 weeks till my scan :-( boo hoo this waiting sucks.
> 
> Vivid dreams are making a come back lol,last night's dream involved a beach invasion by the Palestinians, me and oh being caught in a beach tent, they tried taking oh away but I said no because we're having a baby soon, they thrn started feeling my belly to make sure I was telling the truth, then the gross bit, they took another hostages eyes out and folded them into my stomach (how the hell!!) then they went away and I turned round n ohs eyes were gone too so I had to guide him everywhere.....weird!!

That is one weird dream lol! I have had some pretty crazy ones myself.



PrincessMommy said:


> I have my scan Wednesday as well and I'm dyinggg D:
> 
> I have felt a few movements in the past 5 days, so that is somewhat comforting. It's killing me to know all is well and if I am awaiting my little princess like I have been praying for <3 good luck to all you ladies!!!

Yay for scans!! I hope you get your lil princess too <3.


----------



## barbikins

Are you ladies coming up to your Anatomy Scan then?
I have bi-weekly scan's because I"m high risk. Next one is this Wednesday.
I live for my scan's....to hear that things are good. I'm always a bit nervous for them.


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> Still 3 weeks till my scan :-( boo hoo this waiting sucks.
> 
> Vivid dreams are making a come back lol,last night's dream involved a beach invasion by the Palestinians, me and oh being caught in a beach tent, they tried taking oh away but I said no because we're having a baby soon, they thrn started feeling my belly to make sure I was telling the truth, then the gross bit, they took another hostages eyes out and folded them into my stomach (how the hell!!) then they went away and I turned round n ohs eyes were gone too so I had to guide him everywhere.....weird!!

I have another 2 weeks till my anatomy scan and making sure its definitely a boy in there :haha:

im glad im not the only one having crazy dreams! I've had 2 murder dreams, 2 miscarriage dreams and a dream of having a girl. all very very vivid. 



barbikins said:


> Are you ladies coming up to your Anatomy Scan then?
> I have bi-weekly scan's because I"m high risk. Next one is this Wednesday.
> I live for my scan's....to hear that things are good. I'm always a bit nervous for them.

sorry to hear your high risk hun but woo for bi-weekly scans! that must be amazing to see how much baby changes! 

Good luck for scans ladies that have them today/tomorrow :dance: i hope they go well!


----------



## wifey2013

Good luck with all the scans ladies!! My scan is on Wednesday and I've never been more excited/nervous for anything in my life!!


----------



## ab75

Hope your scan goes well barbs. I had my 20 week scan last week, got my cardiac scan at 24 weeks, then growth scans at 28 and 34 weeks, I love checking that he is ok and seeing him moving around xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck wifey xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

wifey2013 said:


> Good luck with all the scans ladies!! My scan is on Wednesday and I've never been more excited/nervous for anything in my life!!

Yay for scans!! :D


----------



## sethsmummy

wifey2013 said:


> Good luck with all the scans ladies!! My scan is on Wednesday and I've never been more excited/nervous for anything in my life!!

good luck hun. I just spotted your signiture :D you got married on my birthday :cake: :D


----------



## PrincessMommy

Good luck wifey! What time is your appointment at??! Mine is at 1pm. I will probably be updating straight from the office after everything happens


----------



## sunshine85

Hello all!! Wow 20 weeks already! I am so beyond belief. Baby girl is doing good. I only use my doppler once a day now. I have a doc appt today and an anomaly scan tomorrow at the hospital. Def feeling pregnant now.

I have achy knees and pains in abdomen/groin area that are off and on...other than that I am good. Still on my progesterone and baby aspirin regimen. Gonna ask doc today when I can be taken off.

Hope all you girls are well, just wanted to update! :)


----------



## wifey2013

sethsmummy said:


> wifey2013 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with all the scans ladies!! My scan is on Wednesday and I've never been more excited/nervous for anything in my life!!
> 
> good luck hun. I just spotted your signiture :D you got married on my birthday :cake: :DClick to expand...

Thanks, December 8th is a great day!! :) 



PrincessMommy said:


> Good luck wifey! What time is your appointment at??! Mine is at 1pm. I will probably be updating straight from the office after everything happens

Thank you, my apointment is at 9:00am - but I'm not sure if they'll be on time or what time I'll actually be seen since it's at the Ultrasound clinic in the hospital - last time I was there it was packed. Hopefully they will stick to apt times!! Good luck to you as well, I look forward to hearing your update! Are you going to be finding out gender??


----------



## PrincessMommy

Yes and I am switching OBs yet again  so they're going to be doing a scan for themselves to see if everything is going well <3

I hope it doesn't take too long for you!! The waiting is horrible the day of- even a few hours seems like a few days @[email protected]


----------



## MummyLaura93

barbikins said:


> Are you ladies coming up to your Anatomy Scan then?
> I have bi-weekly scan's because I"m high risk. Next one is this Wednesday.
> I live for my scan's....to hear that things are good. I'm always a bit nervous for them.

My one is just to look at the gender, don't have my anatomy one for another 3 weeks.
Hope everything goes well for you xx


----------



## ca154853

sethsmummy said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Still 3 weeks till my scan :-( boo hoo this waiting sucks.
> 
> Vivid dreams are making a come back lol,last night's dream involved a beach invasion by the Palestinians, me and oh being caught in a beach tent, they tried taking oh away but I said no because we're having a baby soon, they thrn started feeling my belly to make sure I was telling the truth, then the gross bit, they took another hostages eyes out and folded them into my stomach (how the hell!!) then they went away and I turned round n ohs eyes were gone too so I had to guide him everywhere.....weird!!
> 
> I have another 2 weeks till my anatomy scan and making sure its definitely a boy in there :haha:
> 
> im glad im not the only one having crazy dreams! I've had 2 murder dreams, 2 miscarriage dreams and a dream of having a girl. all very very vivid.
> 
> 
> 
> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Are you ladies coming up to your Anatomy Scan then?
> I have bi-weekly scan's because I"m high risk. Next one is this Wednesday.
> I live for my scan's....to hear that things are good. I'm always a bit nervous for them.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear your high risk hun but woo for bi-weekly scans! that must be amazing to see how much baby changes!
> 
> Good luck for scans ladies that have them today/tomorrow :dance: i hope they go well!Click to expand...


Dreams are crazy! I dreamt we didn't make it in time and hubby had to help deliver him in the room  Can't wait for your scan update! :happydance:


----------



## barbikins

I have a lot of vivid dreams. Very weird ones.
A few baby ones....miscarriage yes that too.
Some nights I wake after a strange dream & shake my head LOL


----------



## PrincessMommy

Same- I have been having either really upsetting or really weird dreams every night. Sometimes I wake up crying and sometimes I am just confused D: 

Lots of baby dreams about learning the gender but I almost never find out @[email protected]

I think we can all agree they're something we could all live without lol!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I've been having vivid dreams too. I had a miscarriage dream what was super upsetting.

Last night I had a dream that my husband's parents were super cranky and moody towards us. Very weird since they've never been anything but wonderful. They could not be more excited, it's adorable.:cloud9:


----------



## wifey2013

Ditto on the vivid/weird dreams! I've been having them every single night, and during every single nap, since getting pregnant. I had one dream about gender and it was a boy. I've read a lot that if you dream of a specific gender it's usually the opposite, so I'm excited to find out and see if that theory is true!


----------



## PrincessMommy

With my son I actually had one gender dream and it was a little boy. Needless to say, it was correct :3

I hope this time what you are saying is true because last week I had a dream that it was another boy and I was crushed. I woke up crying... Which I feel horrible about because I do want a girl, but I will love my LO no matter what.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your lots vivid dreams are tame compared to mine :rofl: I keep dreaming about sex houses, sex, sex and more sex! :rofl:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had a girl dream and a boy dream this time. With my son I dreamt he was a boy and he was :)


----------



## wifey2013

brunettebimbo said:


> Your lots vivid dreams are tame compared to mine :rofl: I keep dreaming about sex houses, sex, sex and more sex! :rofl:

Ahhhh, I had a sex house dream too a few weeks ago - it was the strangest dream I've ever had!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wifey2013 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Your lots vivid dreams are tame compared to mine :rofl: I keep dreaming about sex houses, sex, sex and more sex! :rofl:
> 
> Ahhhh, I had a sex house dream too a few weeks ago - it was the strangest dream I've ever had!!Click to expand...

:rofl: I actually didn't mind last nights, that was until hubby started having sex with someone else. That I didn't like!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ohhhhhh man! I would have flicked my hubby in the balls if he was dreaming of someone else lol xD I haven't had any dreams about me having sex- but I'm always really horny in the dreams o_o it's so odd! I also have tons of dreams about my hubby liking other women. Probably insecurities about his prior relationships >_<


----------



## DolceBella

PrincessMommy said:


> Yes and I am switching OBs yet again  so they're going to be doing a scan for themselves to see if everything is going well <3
> 
> I hope it doesn't take too long for you!! The waiting is horrible the day of- even a few hours seems like a few days @[email protected]

Why are you switching PM??

So many scans this week! How fun!


----------



## PrincessMommy

DolceBella said:


> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> Yes and I am switching OBs yet again  so they're going to be doing a scan for themselves to see if everything is going well <3
> 
> I hope it doesn't take too long for you!! The waiting is horrible the day of- even a few hours seems like a few days @[email protected]
> 
> Why are you switching PM??
> 
> So many scans this week! How fun!Click to expand...

Well, I switched from the one I had with my son because of many reasons (I had a thread about it, it's a long story. A lot of things happened with his birth that I was not happy about). I went to another ob and I had requested a specific woman, yet the office gave me someone else. Then they drug tested me because I was "too pepp"y (I know I mentioned that in this thread last week. Still wasn't happy with the reasoning. Idc about being tested but I feel like I was being profiled or something). Also- that office didn't work with the chain of hospitals I am comfortable with (NOVA hospitals- they are one of the best on the east coast USA with child care). So now I found a great ob with awesome reviews who works within those hospitals <3 I am excited.


----------



## buddyIV

Just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck with the upcoming scans! I can't wait to hear how all the little babies are doing and whether they're girls or boys :happydance: 

I hope you're all doing great today! As for these dreams, I've had a few really vivid dreams which have been mostly nonsense...and one uber sexual dream that was..em...nice lol!! I'm usually a terrible, terrible sleeper but during pregnancy I sleep like a log....I love it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

PrincessMommy said:


> Ohhhhhh man! I would have flicked my hubby in the balls if he was dreaming of someone else lol xD I haven't had any dreams about me having sex- but I'm always really horny in the dreams o_o it's so odd! I also have tons of dreams about my hubby liking other women. Probably insecurities about his prior relationships >_<

My Hubby wasn't dreaming of anyone else :lol:
I usually have sex dreams when we haven't had sex for a week or so.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ohhh you were talking about in the dream!! Sorry :p I still wake up and get after my hubby if he does somethin bad in my dreams XD haha


----------



## PrincessMommy

(Middle of the night)

Me: -shakes hubby till he wakes- "why did you leave me for her?!?!?"

Hubby: -startled- "what are you talking about?! I'm so confused!!"


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: My Hubby does the same to me! I usually just snuggle up to him really tight and he knows! :lol:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Aww that's cute :D that's usually my hubby's response after the confusion cuz he's too tired to deal with me  he just grabs me and pulls me close and rubs my back. I suppose it's an addiquate response >.> lol!!


----------



## SCgirl

Sounds like Wednesday is going to be a busy day for scans- that's when mine is as well! Looking forward to seeing the doc b/c i've been in a ton of pain, and I just want to make sure it's normal... but still nervous that something is going to show up on the scan!

I'm starting to feel a weight / lump from inside my abdomen (assuming baby), and unsure if i'm feeling the beginnings of movements or imagining things (both are very possible!)


----------



## PrincessMommy

SCgirl- sounds like baby :) I was so worried about not feeling my LO then, I got that feeling last week. This week and especially today I am feeling teeny tiny kicks!! So exciting ^_^ can Wednesday be here already?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Caught him! Small kick at the beginning and another about half way through :cloud9:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0siD_IemlJI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PrincessMommy

Bb- what a cute video!!! Definitely spotted the kick :)


----------



## Kailetski

Had an appointment with my new ob today and so far I like him, baby's heartbeat was 156, will be called for a scan soon hoping it will be booked for the next few days, I ended up buying 2 really cute sets of clothes today, one was really girly and the other a bit more boyish but they were to cute to pass up! 
I feel everyone on the dreams, I haven't had any in a while but last night I had one that woke me up and I was terrified I had lost it!
I've also had some odd pressure that's hard to the touch in my lower abdomen for the past few weeks, it's worse when I'm laying on my back and a few times I've pushed on it and it seemed to move not long after so I'm assuming it's the baby, it always feels like I have a full bladder though and each time I go to pee it's nothing but a few drops... Not fun at all!

Speaking of peeing, I've been sick for the last week or so and twice now I've sneezed and ended up peeing a little... I guess that's what I get for laughing at and making fun of my mom in the past when it happened to her?


----------



## Maisypie

oooo all the scans..super exciting...as for me DH felt baby last night for the first time..


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Actually the dreaming part of it doesn't bother me, I don't get upsetting ones or anything just plain weird ones lol. I wouldn't mind sex dreams either, in the past my sex dreams (usually when we hadn't bd for a bit) would result in me orgasming in my sleep lol, needless to say I woke up a happy lady on those days. 

Luckily I do think it will go really quick till my scan, I'm bk at work from Wednesday n got my 4 shifts in a row then one more week of days n probably cramming in house viewings then I have a week of nights n they always go quick n then my scan is straight after a night shift, finish at 7 on the Monday morning n scan is at 8:50 so enough time to come home n get changed, drink to fill bladder n get food. They better not keep me there 4 hours again like last time, that's the last thing I want after a night shift. 
Anyone have their scan after me or am I the last in this thread :-( seems so long since my last one


----------



## ca154853

brunettebimbo said:


> Caught him! Small kick at the beginning and another about half way through :cloud9:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0siD_IemlJI&feature=youtu.be

Love this! Good job catching that! :thumbup:


----------



## ca154853

itsnowmyturn said:


> Actually the dreaming part of it doesn't bother me, I don't get upsetting ones or anything just plain weird ones lol. I wouldn't mind sex dreams either, in the past my sex dreams (usually when we hadn't bd for a bit) would result in me orgasming in my sleep lol, needless to say I woke up a happy lady on those days.
> 
> Luckily I do think it will go really quick till my scan, I'm bk at work from Wednesday n got my 4 shifts in a row then one more week of days n probably cramming in house viewings then I have a week of nights n they always go quick n then my scan is straight after a night shift, finish at 7 on the Monday morning n scan is at 8:50 so enough time to come home n get changed, drink to fill bladder n get food. They better not keep me there 4 hours again like last time, that's the last thing I want after a night shift.
> Anyone have their scan after me or am I the last in this thread :-( seems so long since my last one

My next scan is the 16th I don't remember when you said yours was? Sounds like you have been super busy!


----------



## Kiwiberry

brunettebimbo said:


> Caught him! Small kick at the beginning and another about half way through :cloud9:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0siD_IemlJI&feature=youtu.be

Love it <3. I wish I still had my belly pierced :(. The ball at the end fell off and I was broke at the time and could not get a new metal ring. The only option I had was those cheapie plastic ones. I am hopefully going to get it re-pierced at some point. 



Kailetski said:


> Had an appointment with my new ob today and so far I like him, baby's heartbeat was 156, will be called for a scan soon hoping it will be booked for the next few days, I ended up buying 2 really cute sets of clothes today, one was really girly and the other a bit more boyish but they were to cute to pass up!
> I feel everyone on the dreams, I haven't had any in a while but last night I had one that woke me up and I was terrified I had lost it!
> I've also had some odd pressure that's hard to the touch in my lower abdomen for the past few weeks, it's worse when I'm laying on my back and a few times I've pushed on it and it seemed to move not long after so I'm assuming it's the baby, it always feels like I have a full bladder though and each time I go to pee it's nothing but a few drops... Not fun at all!
> 
> Speaking of peeing, I've been sick for the last week or so and twice now I've sneezed and ended up peeing a little... I guess that's what I get for laughing at and making fun of my mom in the past when it happened to her?

Yay for new doctors that you like! I feel you on the bladder part. I am the exact same way lol. 



Maisypie said:


> oooo all the scans..super exciting...as for me DH felt baby last night for the first time..

Yay congrats hun! :hugs: That must have been so exciting!


----------



## Luvspnk31

brunettebimbo said:


> :happydance: Good Luck girls!
> I have mine on Wednesday and I'm a nervous wreck. I need to know that he is ok!

I have one wed as well. I also have to so a 1 hr glucose . Hoping it comes back well!


----------



## DolceBella

PrincessMommy said:


> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> Yes and I am switching OBs yet again  so they're going to be doing a scan for themselves to see if everything is going well <3
> 
> I hope it doesn't take too long for you!! The waiting is horrible the day of- even a few hours seems like a few days @[email protected]
> 
> Why are you switching PM??
> 
> So many scans this week! How fun!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I switched from the one I had with my son because of many reasons (I had a thread about it, it's a long story. A lot of things happened with his birth that I was not happy about). I went to another ob and I had requested a specific woman, yet the office gave me someone else. Then they drug tested me because I was "too pepp"y (I know I mentioned that in this thread last week. Still wasn't happy with the reasoning. Idc about being tested but I feel like I was being profiled or something). Also- that office didn't work with the chain of hospitals I am comfortable with (NOVA hospitals- they are one of the best on the east coast USA with child care). So now I found a great ob with awesome reviews who works within those hospitals <3 I am excited.Click to expand...

Yes, I remember your previous story, and the whole drug testing thing. I must've missed that you were switching after that. I'm glad you've found someone you can be happy and move forward with. Many women are too timid to switch providers, but it really is so important!


----------



## Kiwiberry

DolceBella said:


> Yes, I remember your previous story, and the whole drug testing thing. I must've missed that you were switching after that. I'm glad you've found someone you can be happy and move forward with. Many women are too timid to switch providers, but it really is so important!

Hehe I am such a stubborn person! If I am not treated like a princess I am switching! I actually went through 2 OB's before I got my current one for those exact reasons. I have that American mentality of "we want what we want now and we better get it" lol.

I technically have 4 OB's now too. They like to switch me between them so i can meet them all in case someone other than my original OB has to be the one to help me deliver. So far I have met 3 of them. The girl is kinda standoffish, but the 2 men were wonderful sweeties <3.


----------



## ab75

21 weeks today and hubby felt baby last night!
Good luck for all the upcoming scans ladies xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

I actually like male OBs better. It's odd but they're generally just so sweet :) the women get opinionated and testy with me sometimes. Glad people agree with me on switching when not comfortable :D one friend I have told me to just suck it up and stay with my old ob. I was like... Uh... No? 

Congrats ab!!! That's so exciting :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> I actually like male OBs better. It's odd but they're generally just so sweet :) the women get opinionated and testy with me sometimes. Glad people agree with me on switching when not comfortable :D one friend I have told me to just suck it up and stay with my old ob. I was like... Uh... No?
> 
> Congrats ab!!! That's so exciting :)

Suck it up and deal? Yeah right lol. When are people ever going to learn how to stop kissing ass and stick up for themselves. 

I agree, I actually prefer male OB's now. The female OB's tend to not care as much as the males do. Go figure right lol?


----------



## PrincessMommy

I am not sure kiwi lol. I am not that kind of person who shuts their mouth though. Like when they told me why they tested me I told them they seriously were worried cuz I was so friendly? Told them I guess nobody around here has good manners anymore and that I would be sure to not be so "peppy" next time I come in. Grrrr!!!

The male OBs seem to sympathize a lot more- I thought it would be opposite too since most female OBs have kids themselves. But they too have a more "suck it up" attitude. The men feel bad I guess watching women doin all this work to have babies- more respect coming from them for sure. Yknow, besides my old OB not lifting my son so I could see him after delivery >_<


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies! I've lots to catch up on, really struggling to get online during these school holidays so sorry if I've missed any gender reveals. Congrats to all those who've had recent scans :dance: 

Love the video BB, and that's fab news ab! I'm feeling bubs kick from the outside too, but yet to get OH to feel them. She's always sleeping when he's home, so saves her wiggly dances for me during the day or at night in bed when he's fast asleep :haha:


----------



## DolceBella

ab75 said:


> 21 weeks today and hubby felt baby last night!
> Good luck for all the upcoming scans ladies xx

So fun!



PrincessMommy said:


> I actually like male OBs better. It's odd but they're generally just so sweet :) the women get opinionated and testy with me sometimes. Glad people agree with me on switching when not comfortable :D one friend I have told me to just suck it up and stay with my old ob. I was like... Uh... No?
> 
> Congrats ab!!! That's so exciting :)

That's ridiculous that someone would say that in this day and age. A woman's birth experience is life altering, and it's so important to start with a good provider.



ttc_lolly said:


> Hey ladies! I've lots to catch up on, really struggling to get online during these school holidays so sorry if I've missed any gender reveals. Congrats to all those who've had recent scans :dance:
> 
> Love the video BB, and that's fab news ab! I'm feeling bubs kick from the outside too, but yet to get OH to feel them. She's always sleeping when he's home, so saves her wiggly dances for me during the day or at night in bed when he's fast asleep :haha:

Yay to feeling LO on the outside. It's so nice!


----------



## MummyLaura93

I'm team :pink:!
Found out I'm having a little princess! Soo excited that I cried in primark when we bought a pink baby grow <3

Here's a profile, potty shot, and a picture where it says 'It's a girl'
 



Attached Files:







10437281_10152345768042406_1932454293_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 10









10654108_10152345768182406_1682235697_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7









10654132_10152345767932406_1083845724_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5









10363560_10152345798692406_443682116228919049_n.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## Kailetski

Doctors office just called, I have my next ultrasound next Wednesday the 3rd of September, hoping that they will tell me what it is there and not make me wait till my appointment next month for the doctor to tell me!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Congrats laura!! Super jelly! <3 I'm getting so excited for my appointment tomorrow now!! Time is NOT going by fast enough. I need to know if I am carrying my little princess. It's killing me!! I will cry either way but I will probably bawl my eyes out if I get my little girl. Come on 1pm tomorrow!!! Just get here already!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Laura! I can't make out your potty shot though... trying to work out which bits are her "bits" and her legs and failing miserably! Cute profile shot!


----------



## MummyLaura93

ttc_lolly said:


> Congrats Laura! I can't make out your potty shot though... trying to work out which bits are her "bits" and her legs and failing miserably! Cute profile shot!




PrincessMommy said:


> Congrats laura!! Super jelly! <3 I'm getting so excited for my appointment tomorrow now!! Time is NOT going by fast enough. I need to know if I am carrying my little princess. It's killing me!! I will cry either way but I will probably bawl my eyes out if I get my little girl. Come on 1pm tomorrow!!! Just get here already!!!!!




brunettebimbo said:


> Congratulations :)

Thank you girls! :flower:
ttc_lolly - haha I had the same problem, because it's kinda far away, I'll mark it out and post it. Sonographer said she can't see any boy bits and she made out 3 lines for the labia x


----------



## MummyLaura93

Here is the pointed out potty shot, she didn't pick the best of pictures to print off haha
 



Attached Files:







10437281_10152345768042406_1932454293_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh yes I see it now, I think! I didn't see the cute little foot there, but did see her little bottom! I thought it was more of a back shot lol, but it's clearer now you've pointed it out :thumbup: exciting times!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations laura xx 
good luck tomorrow PM xx


----------



## ab75

Lolly, if you are updating front page I am having a boy xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Congrats to all on their scans today!! :) cute booty shot :D


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ca mine is the morning of the 15th so just the day before urs, should have been 8th but oh is a tool and always thinks things can wait resulting in me having to reschedule scan because he's away with work


----------



## PrincessMommy

Itsnowmyturn- I'm so sorry!!! My hubby almost didn't make it to our first scan with our son cuz of work. He got in just as the lady started. I was friggen livid cuz he told them specifically he had to leave early to get there on time. Stay strong and positive!!


----------



## waiting2c

Yay for all the gender reveals and scans!! Congrats to all of you!!
Also fab video bob and yay for outside kicks girls, I am yet to have those but am a bit behind you all being at the end of jan.

I get my scan next Wednesday so only one more week to go!!! So excited and nervous!!


----------



## waiting2c

Ugh autocorrect fail!! Bb not bob - sorry!!


----------



## hopeful2012

I had another appointment yesterday with my anatomy scan. They confirmed that it's another girl, and the due date they gave me (and said they wouldn't change anymore) is January 18th.
I spent most of last week at the beach, then left and crossed two states to see my sister who was in labor. After 18 hours, she had a c section and a healthy baby girl. 8 pounds, 6ounces,14 in head,22in long
I'm tired and sore from riding and sitting in the waiting room. Plan on taking it easy this weekend


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats Laura and Hopeful!! Welcome to Team Pink!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lolly, Not sure if you did it yet but "Mummy to be x" is having a boy too! If you are update the pages. 



MummyLaura93 said:


> I'm team :pink:!
> Found out I'm having a little princess! Soo excited that I cried in primark when we bought a pink baby grow <3
> 
> Here's a profile, potty shot, and a picture where it says 'It's a girl'

Congrats!! That is so exciting! Welcome to Team :pink: :happydance:



PrincessMommy said:


> Congrats laura!! Super jelly! <3 I'm getting so excited for my appointment tomorrow now!! Time is NOT going by fast enough. I need to know if I am carrying my little princess. It's killing me!! I will cry either way but I will probably bawl my eyes out if I get my little girl. Come on 1pm tomorrow!!! Just get here already!!!!!

I am so excited for you PM <3. I so can't wait to hear what you are having!!



hopeful2012 said:


> I had another appointment yesterday with my anatomy scan. They confirmed that it's another girl, and the due date they gave me (and said they wouldn't change anymore) is January 18th.
> I spent most of last week at the beach, then left and crossed two states to see my sister who was in labor. After 18 hours, she had a c section and a healthy baby girl. 8 pounds, 6ounces,14 in head,22in long
> I'm tired and sore from riding and sitting in the waiting room. Plan on taking it easy this weekend

Congrats hun! Welcome to Team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB3xM93rXbY


----------



## PrincessMommy

Kiwi- I love that video!! I cried so much watching it


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> Kiwi- I love that video!! I cried so much watching it

I know!! I have to admit, I cried a little too <3.


----------



## brunettebimbo

20 weeks pregnant today! Feels like such a massive milestone getting half way! Keep growing and stay safe in Mummy's tummy little man!

I have my scan in just over an hour. Nervous and excited!


----------



## ab75

Happy 20 weeks baby bb.
Enjoy your scans today ladies xx


----------



## sunshine85

Had the anomaly scan yesterday and baby is free of issues so far. However, they will be checking her heart rate more as I get further along because of my positive ANA's. Doc at hospital says to keep on the progesterone/baby asa so I am.

One thing concerns me is last Sunday I was in ER and they did a abdominal and internal scan and my cervical length was 5cm but today the tech said 3.3cm but it was only a abdomen u/s so not sure if that makes a difference. Doc says everything looks good so far.

I had to post my 20 week 5 day scan (but baby herself is measuring 21 weeks)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140826_121502.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad your scan went well :)

Here's my precious boy :cloud9:
He is perfect :)

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/11D8B843-F6BD-48DF-8A47-8D619F7477A2_zpsuc4f2h8y.jpg


----------



## ab75

Nice scan pics ladies xx


----------



## wildchic

Lovely scan pics ladies! Wow, 20 weeks already! Half way there ladies!! Glad all is good with your babies. I go a month from now for my anatomy scan, which seems a lifetime away. I've had bad af type cramps yesterday. Any of you ladies get this, this far in pregnancy? I was soooo worried, but it went away after a while. I hope it never comes back!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Sunshine, Congrats on team :pink:! Love the scan pic! 
Bb, lovely scan picture!

Officially 22 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## DolceBella

sunshine85 said:


> Had the anomaly scan yesterday and baby is free of issues so far. However, they will be checking her heart rate more as I get further along because of my positive ANA's. Doc at hospital says to keep on the progesterone/baby asa so I am.
> 
> One thing concerns me is last Sunday I was in ER and they did a abdominal and internal scan and my cervical length was 5cm but today the tech said 3.3cm but it was only a abdomen u/s so not sure if that makes a difference. Doc says everything looks good so far.
> 
> I had to post my 20 week 5 day scan (but baby herself is measuring 21 weeks)

3.3 is still fine for a length, but a vaginal ultrasound is way more accurate at measuring anyway. Glad everything's looking good!



brunettebimbo said:


> Glad your scan went well :)
> 
> Here's my precious boy :cloud9:
> He is perfect :)
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/11D8B843-F6BD-48DF-8A47-8D619F7477A2_zpsuc4f2h8y.jpg

Great scan pic! Congrats and happy 20 weeks!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Scan in a hr! Its the anatomy scan so hoping everything is good. Also hoping we stay team :pink: ! Good luck to all the ladies with scans today!!!


----------



## Pix

Holy moly!

You guys are crazy busy!! Love all the scan pics!! I keep comparing with my peanut to see if baby looks more boy or girl!!

So. Sitting at the dr's office and I gained 8 pounds in a month!!! Whaaaa!?! And a I sit here I realize I'm bloody starving!! Good grief!

Anyone else gain a bit at this point? They don't seem to be worried at all.


----------



## wifey2013

Had our scan this morning, everything with baby was great just a low placenta that should fix itself. We're officially TEAM BLUE!!


----------



## ab75

Yay, congrats on team blue xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Wifey :)

I've written full details in my journal but today has been shot apart from my scan! I think I have a sickness bug, can't keep anything down :(


----------



## DolceBella

wifey2013 said:


> Had our scan this morning, everything with baby was great just a low placenta that should fix itself. We're officially TEAM BLUE!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Kiwiberry said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB3xM93rXbY

I managed to watch this without crying, but I emailed it to my husband and when he said it made him cry of course I had to start crying too. We're quite a pair.:haha:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Pix said:


> Holy moly!
> 
> You guys are crazy busy!! Love all the scan pics!! I keep comparing with my peanut to see if baby looks more boy or girl!!
> 
> So. Sitting at the dr's office and I gained 8 pounds in a month!!! Whaaaa!?! And a I sit here I realize I'm bloody starving!! Good grief!
> 
> Anyone else gain a bit at this point? They don't seem to be worried at all.


I've gained about 9 lbs I think. I'm gonna have to give up sugar. I'm already fat and I don't want to gain a lot. My last pg, I actually lost. The biggest difference is I used to drink diet soda, but switched back to regular. Too much sugar. :(


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi ladies!

I felt confident that I would know the results of the gender scan today....in my mind this baby has always been a girl. I was WRONG!! We're having a BOY!! Team Blue baby!!:blue::blue::blue:

It was such an amazing surprise. Best part of this pregnancy by far. Seeing him move all around was so awesome. Everything looks great with the anatomy, which was even better news. Now I won't see baby again until he's born! It's crazy to think about. Only thing I'm slightly upset about is my weight gain...I've gained 13 pounds so far:-/ I feel like it's too much but my doctor says there is no reason to be concerned. I'm going to have to make a conscious effort to exercise more. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Congrats on team blue wifey!!!

So I ended up in the ER last night with what I thought was some serious food poisoning (I don't even wanna go in to details on it. Soooooo nasty)
They ended up ordering an ultrasound for my gallbladder and the baby. So I could not get an official gender scan today or more pics at my ob appointment <\3
Howevvveeeeerrrr :D the ultrasound tech was nice enough to get on under the baby and tell me what she thought. Looks like we are 80-90% sure we are team....

:pink: !!!!!!!!!!!

We are SO excited :) today couldn't have been more perfect- we broke the news to the rest of the family and my dad especially is over the moon!!
Such a relief

Everyone's scans look awesome :) sorry I have none to share


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Congrats of gender. I hope I'm not wrong with my gender, I have finally picked out a name, it's the only one iv liked for ages, much prefer it as a middle name and every now and then I'm not too keen on it but I think if I use it regularly enough between now and birth it will sound weird as anything else lol.

Iv only gained 3lb so far however my bump is seriously on the sprout lol. I had an average target of 1lb every 2 weeks so 20lb in total, so I would have been happy being 9lb up by now but it just means that if I start to gain a little faster I can rein it in a bit, il get weighed every 2 weeks and see what it's up to, if it gets within 3lb of what I hoped to be around that time il watch my eating habits more. I really wouldn't be concerned about ur weight gain ladies, it happens to everyone in different proportions some ppl gain it all in second tri n not much in third others gain it all in third (which will probably be me)


----------



## buddyIV

:pink::blue::happydance: Huge congratulations to everyone on their gender scans...I'm so happy for everyone! Happy healthy girls and boys for all us jelly beans! So beautiful!


----------



## SCgirl

We had our big scan today. I was amazed at how quickly everything was checked- I hardly knew what I was looking at, even though the us tech explained everything we were seeing!

everything on the baby measured at least one day ahead, with everything averaging 20+3 (ranged 20+0 to 20+6). I think the only thing that was right at 20+0 was some sort of head circumference- everything else was a few days past that. they said everything looks normal, and aren't changing the due date.

baby wouldn't stop moving. we got to watch him for quite a while, because he would take forever to get into position, then wouldn't stay there! so, no good profile or face picture.

it was also confirmed that we're having a boy- the tech said there's no doubt in her mind!

When I was describing my pains to the doc, she said she's referring me to a PT- said it's already bad sciatic nerve pain.


----------



## hopeful2012

I figured I had gained weight this time since all I crave is pizza and ice cream. Surprisingly I have lost 8 pounds so far. Doctor isn't worried, I lost 20 pounds with my first, and have some extra to lose anyway. My bump is really showing these days, though, and she's growing as expected.


----------



## Kiwiberry

hopeful2012 said:


> I figured I had gained weight this time since all I crave is pizza and ice cream. Surprisingly I have lost 8 pounds so far. Doctor isn't worried, I lost 20 pounds with my first, and have some extra to lose anyway. My bump is really showing these days, though, and she's growing as expected.

How in the heck does that happen lol you are so lucky!

We finally decided on a name for our lil girl! We are going with Riyah!


----------



## PrincessMommy

That's adorable kiwi <3 middle name picked yet?! :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> That's adorable kiwi <3 middle name picked yet?! :D

Yes! We are going to go with Lynn after MIL ;) and ty so much!! <3


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ahhh you told me that and I forgot! Sorry!! <3

Has a nice ring to it ^_^ rolls off the tongue quite nicely


----------



## Kailetski

I have a question, my boyfriend and I both really like Kaiden for a boy and Cadence for a girl... If we were to use these as sibling names in the future do you think they would sound too similar? On top of that my name is Kaitlyn and honestly they all sound close to me but thought I'd get another opinion.


----------



## Kiwiberry

They all do sound similar to each other.


----------



## DolceBella

mrsstrezy said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I felt confident that I would know the results of the gender scan today....in my mind this baby has always been a girl. I was WRONG!! We're having a BOY!! Team Blue baby!!:blue::blue::blue:
> 
> It was such an amazing surprise. Best part of this pregnancy by far. Seeing him move all around was so awesome. Everything looks great with the anatomy, which was even better news. Now I won't see baby again until he's born! It's crazy to think about. Only thing I'm slightly upset about is my weight gain...I've gained 13 pounds so far:-/ I feel like it's too much but my doctor says there is no reason to be concerned. I'm going to have to make a conscious effort to exercise more. Hope everyone else is doing well!

Congratulations!!



PrincessMommy said:


> Congrats on team blue wifey!!!
> 
> So I ended up in the ER last night with what I thought was some serious food poisoning (I don't even wanna go in to details on it. Soooooo nasty)
> They ended up ordering an ultrasound for my gallbladder and the baby. So I could not get an official gender scan today or more pics at my ob appointment <\3
> Howevvveeeeerrrr :D the ultrasound tech was nice enough to get on under the baby and tell me what she thought. Looks like we are 80-90% sure we are team....
> 
> :pink: !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We are SO excited :) today couldn't have been more perfect- we broke the news to the rest of the family and my dad especially is over the moon!!
> Such a relief
> 
> Everyone's scans look awesome :) sorry I have none to share

Yay! You got your girl! Welcome to Team Pink! So sorry you were feeling poorly. :hugs:



SCgirl said:


> We had our big scan today. I was amazed at how quickly everything was checked- I hardly knew what I was looking at, even though the us tech explained everything we were seeing!
> 
> everything on the baby measured at least one day ahead, with everything averaging 20+3 (ranged 20+0 to 20+6). I think the only thing that was right at 20+0 was some sort of head circumference- everything else was a few days past that. they said everything looks normal, and aren't changing the due date.
> 
> baby wouldn't stop moving. we got to watch him for quite a while, because he would take forever to get into position, then wouldn't stay there! so, no good profile or face picture.
> 
> it was also confirmed that we're having a boy- the tech said there's no doubt in her mind!
> 
> When I was describing my pains to the doc, she said she's referring me to a PT- said it's already bad sciatic nerve pain.

Yay for a healthy scan! Congrats!



Kiwiberry said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> I figured I had gained weight this time since all I crave is pizza and ice cream. Surprisingly I have lost 8 pounds so far. Doctor isn't worried, I lost 20 pounds with my first, and have some extra to lose anyway. My bump is really showing these days, though, and she's growing as expected.
> 
> How in the heck does that happen lol you are so lucky!
> 
> We finally decided on a name for our lil girl! We are going with Riyah!Click to expand...

Very pretty name Kiwi!



Kailetski said:


> I have a question, my boyfriend and I both really like Kaiden for a boy and Cadence for a girl... If we were to use these as sibling names in the future do you think they would sound too similar? On top of that my name is Kaitlyn and honestly they all sound close to me but thought I'd get another opinion.

I think they all sound adorable together!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Kailetski said:


> I have a question, my boyfriend and I both really like Kaiden for a boy and Cadence for a girl... If we were to use these as sibling names in the future do you think they would sound too similar? On top of that my name is Kaitlyn and honestly they all sound close to me but thought I'd get another opinion.

They are similar but I actually like it :) they sound good together!! Whatever makes y'all happy is what's important

Dolce- thank you! And it's ok :) all better now!!


----------



## ab75

Yeah pm, you were right! Congrats, but sorry you found out in those circumstances. 
Congratulations on team blue mrstrezy.
Congrats on a good scan sc.
Kaitlyn, I like those names together xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Sorry i have been MIA ladies,

congratulations on all the team blues and team pinks :blue: :pink: 

And congratulations on all of the fantastic scans and scan pictures. 

#Kailetski I think all those names go really well together <3 

Ladies i wouldnt worry too much about any weight gain.. it sounds perfectly fine how much you all have been gaining. 

I was 20stone 4 when i got my :bfp: and as of Tuesday i was 20 stone 5lb.. iv yo-yo'd throughout but hopefully can stay steady or loose some. I am expected to not gain any weight according to the anaesthetist :haha: but erm yeah thats not going to happen realistically.


----------



## brunettebimbo

This is what Google says. I actually don't care how much weight I gain because I'll just work on getting it off afterwards. Good ol breastfeeding helps with weightloss anyway :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 11


----------



## buddyIV

Congrats on your healthy baby boy *SC*! 

I feel like I am way behind everyone as I still have another week and a half till my anomaly scan. I'm excited to see my little baby again, but as always there's a bit of anxiety there. 

I don't weigh myself much, so have no idea how much I've gained if anything! I know I lost over half a stone in first tri and I'm not sure how much I've put on. Weight gain is the last thing on my mind to be honest. I'm health conscious, I eat well and am active so I know that whatever I put on I'll lose eventually anyway. I think I put on about 2 stone maybe with DS, but I was back to normal within 3 months. I did BF those first few months and do think that helped burn the calories a bit. Though, I did eat a LOT of cake during that time too lol! 

*kailetski* I think the names are lovely, even if they do have a similar sound.


----------



## sethsmummy

buddyIV said:


> Congrats on your healthy baby boy *SC*!
> 
> I feel like I am way behind everyone as I still have another week and a half till my anomaly scan. I'm excited to see my little baby again, but as always there's a bit of anxiety there.
> 
> I don't weigh myself much, so have no idea how much I've gained if anything! I know I lost over half a stone in first tri and I'm not sure how much I've put on. Weight gain is the last thing on my mind to be honest. I'm health conscious, I eat well and am active so I know that whatever I put on I'll lose eventually anyway. I think I put on about 2 stone maybe with DS, but I was back to normal within 3 months. I did BF those first few months and do think that helped burn the calories a bit. Though, I did eat a LOT of cake during that time too lol!
> 
> *kailetski* I think the names are lovely, even if they do have a similar sound.

I have 1 week 6 days till my anomoly scan :)


----------



## PrincessMommy

I still have a few weeks until my 20w scan :( it seems so far awayyyy!! I just wanna see her again to make sure all is well and get new scan pics!!! Silly hospital didn't give me any :'(


----------



## sethsmummy

aww no hun i hope they give you some from your anomoly scan! we always have to ask otherwise we dont get at our hospital. xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> I still have a few weeks until my 20w scan :( it seems so far awayyyy!! I just wanna see her again to make sure all is well and get new scan pics!!! Silly hospital didn't give me any :'(

Was it the visit to the ER that did not give you any? They did the same to me when I was 7w. The tech told me the reason was because they do not want people just coming in for free ultrasounds and pictures, treating them like an OB office. Which tbh, I can totally understand even though it made me sad inside :cry:.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- well I went in to the er the other night- not for a scan. I was sick and they wanted to check on her. 

Kiwi- so odd! I guess I can understand that. Though, I wish they would have made exceptions for the actual sick women >_< since they made it so I couldn't get a scan the next day <\3


----------



## Pix

I only questioned because I did have GD previously, and it seemed as though that gain was almost a warning to it. I'd love to avoid it if at all possible. But It seems as though that possibility is entirely up to my body no matter what I do. At least that test isn't for another 6 weeks. Till then I'll just enjoy what I can.


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Seth- well I went in to the er the other night- not for a scan. I was sick and they wanted to check on her.
> 
> Kiwi- so odd! I guess I can understand that. Though, I wish they would have made exceptions for the actual sick women >_< since they made it so I couldn't get a scan the next day <\3

aww so sorry you were ill hun! :hugs: are you better now? xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Yes!!! Thanks for asking :D I feel great now!

Except a headache but I'm sure that's from the hormones :p


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> Yes!!! Thanks for asking :D I feel great now!
> 
> Except a headache but I'm sure that's from the hormones :p

I hope your headache goes away! I hate headaches :cry:.


----------



## sethsmummy

I get those headaches too hun. I am glad your otherwise well again hun. 

i didnt post it on here but my DH managed to loose my maternity notes on tuesday after my anaesthetics appointment.. he left it on the bus!! we called the bus company and the hospital and the police yesterday to see if anything had been handed in.. but nothing .. i was in a right state :cry: ... got a call this morning... A bus driver had found them on his bus this afternoon :happydance: WEnt and picked them up earlier on.. so happy to have them back. You can tell they had a sneak peak through the scan photos :haha: But who can blame them .. they are rather cute <3 :haha:


----------



## wifey2013

Hello ladies! Since finding out the gender yesterday I've been going nuts with shopping. I can't help myself. I placed a huge order on 0-3 sleepers at Old Navy (they have a great sale right now - some are even 2 for $11!), and right after our scan yesterday I picked up a bunch more stuff... is anyone else going as crazy as me? I don't want to overbuy but I really can't help it. 

PS: I picked up a pack of Aden + Anais swaddle blankets, they are a bit pricey, but they are so cute and soft and stretchy, perfect for swaddling. I highly recommend them!


----------



## sethsmummy

I have bought a pack of vests and 2 sleepsuits and thats it until i have gender confirmed at my anomoly scan on the 10th. The woman at the private scan was rubbish so i want a second opinion (she didnt get a clear potty shot!) 

But once i know properly i will go nuts lol. I LOVE having them in little outfits so will spend a fortune getting clothes as i have nothing in newborn/0-3 and 3-6! xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo but one thing i did notice.. in the scan pics i have printed from my private scan... i have one pic that i thought was just nothing.. BUT it seems shes left a potty shot in there that she shouldnt have! You cant really see anything but i will charge my phone so that i can post the pic and see if you ladies think its a potty shot or just a weird pic of nothing x


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your healthy baby boy *SC*!
> 
> I feel like I am way behind everyone as I still have another week and a half till my anomaly scan. I'm excited to see my little baby again, but as always there's a bit of anxiety there.
> 
> I don't weigh myself much, so have no idea how much I've gained if anything! I know I lost over half a stone in first tri and I'm not sure how much I've put on. Weight gain is the last thing on my mind to be honest. I'm health conscious, I eat well and am active so I know that whatever I put on I'll lose eventually anyway. I think I put on about 2 stone maybe with DS, but I was back to normal within 3 months. I did BF those first few months and do think that helped burn the calories a bit. Though, I did eat a LOT of cake during that time too lol!
> 
> *kailetski* I think the names are lovely, even if they do have a similar sound.
> 
> I have 1 week 6 days till my anomoly scan :)Click to expand...




PrincessMommy said:


> I still have a few weeks until my 20w scan :( it seems so far awayyyy!! I just wanna see her again to make sure all is well and get new scan pics!!! Silly hospital didn't give me any :'(

We can keep each other company during the loooooong wait! X



Pix said:


> I only questioned because I did have GD previously, and it seemed as though that gain was almost a warning to it. I'd love to avoid it if at all possible. But It seems as though that possibility is entirely up to my body no matter what I do. At least that test isn't for another 6 weeks. Till then I'll just enjoy what I can.

:hugs: Pix x I hope you manage to avoid it this time, it must be a worry for you. Did it have a big impact in your last pregnancy, or can the impact be reduced in any way if you know you have it? Sorry for the questions, you can totally ignore me if you like! I hope no matter what we can be a good support for you here x


----------



## DolceBella

sethsmummy said:


> I get those headaches too hun. I am glad your otherwise well again hun.
> 
> i didnt post it on here but my DH managed to loose my maternity notes on tuesday after my anaesthetics appointment.. he left it on the bus!! we called the bus company and the hospital and the police yesterday to see if anything had been handed in.. but nothing .. i was in a right state :cry: ... got a call this morning... A bus driver had found them on his bus this afternoon :happydance: WEnt and picked them up earlier on.. so happy to have them back. You can tell they had a sneak peak through the scan photos :haha: But who can blame them .. they are rather cute <3 :haha:

Yay for getting your notes back! Can't wait to see the secret potty shot you have!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Sethsmummy- Glad you got your notes back! Sounds like something my OH would do :haha:
Congrats on all the :blue: & :pink: bumps! Glad you got your princess PM :cloud9:

Think we might have a possible name in the running!

It used to be Imogen but someone put my OH off that name :( but we both like Autumn. I know she's obviously not going to be born in that season but it's a gorgeous season and we love the name regardless. 

Felt lots of heavy kicks today but still not strong enough for OH to feel them :(


----------



## PrincessMommy

Laura- that's too bad!!! I love Imogen <3 remindes me of one of my fave female artists Imogen Heap. Autumn is beautiful too though :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

Name chosen <3 Thank goodness for that, OH was just 'no' after every name I said :')
 



Attached Files:







posible name.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Littleluce83

Im a bit bummed out. The doctor thinks I may have gallstones. She's given me a months worth of ranitidine incase the pain I've been getting this week is just heartburn and acid related but I'm now waiting for an ultrasound on my gallbladder. I had a liver function blood test and that's come back normal. Fingers crossed!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Littleluce- so sorry you have to go thru that!! I just had an us on my gallbladder cuz they were afraid of stones. All clear though. I hope your pain subsides soon!!


----------



## Pix

buddyIV said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your healthy baby boy *SC*!
> 
> I feel like I am way behind everyone as I still have another week and a half till my anomaly scan. I'm excited to see my little baby again, but as always there's a bit of anxiety there.
> 
> I don't weigh myself much, so have no idea how much I've gained if anything! I know I lost over half a stone in first tri and I'm not sure how much I've put on. Weight gain is the last thing on my mind to be honest. I'm health conscious, I eat well and am active so I know that whatever I put on I'll lose eventually anyway. I think I put on about 2 stone maybe with DS, but I was back to normal within 3 months. I did BF those first few months and do think that helped burn the calories a bit. Though, I did eat a LOT of cake during that time too lol!
> 
> *kailetski* I think the names are lovely, even if they do have a similar sound.
> 
> I have 1 week 6 days till my anomoly scan :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> I still have a few weeks until my 20w scan :( it seems so far awayyyy!! I just wanna see her again to make sure all is well and get new scan pics!!! Silly hospital didn't give me any :'(Click to expand...
> 
> We can keep each other company during the loooooong wait! X
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> I only questioned because I did have GD previously, and it seemed as though that gain was almost a warning to it. I'd love to avoid it if at all possible. But It seems as though that possibility is entirely up to my body no matter what I do. At least that test isn't for another 6 weeks. Till then I'll just enjoy what I can.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Pix x I hope you manage to avoid it this time, it must be a worry for you. Did it have a big impact in your last pregnancy, or can the impact be reduced in any way if you know you have it? Sorry for the questions, you can totally ignore me if you like! I hope no matter what we can be a good support for you here xClick to expand...


Thanks.  

It had enough of one. I already watch what I eat and I had rather big babies for a tiny woman. Not dramatically huge but over 8lbs is enough!! I'd hate to be considered to have ill health! With dd it was so bad in the end I lost 35lbs after delivery. :-/ she was 8.8 and then add to the placenta. That's still over 20 of water weight. It was insane.


----------



## Pix

Littleluce83 said:


> Im a bit bummed out. The doctor thinks I may have gallstones. She's given me a months worth of ranitidine incase the pain I've been getting this week is just heartburn and acid related but I'm now waiting for an ultrasound on my gallbladder. I had a liver function blood test and that's come back normal. Fingers crossed!

Oh no!! I wish you the best of luck as I hear this can be terribly painful. 


Also. I haven't figured out multiquote!!!


----------



## DolceBella

MummyLaura93 said:


> Name chosen <3 Thank goodness for that, OH was just 'no' after every name I said :')

Very beautiful name!!



Littleluce83 said:


> Im a bit bummed out. The doctor thinks I may have gallstones. She's given me a months worth of ranitidine incase the pain I've been getting this week is just heartburn and acid related but I'm now waiting for an ultrasound on my gallbladder. I had a liver function blood test and that's come back normal. Fingers crossed!

I had gallbladder pain with DD1, but no stones thankfully. The pain was terrible! Sorry to hear you're going through this too. :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Pix said:


> Littleluce83 said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit bummed out. The doctor thinks I may have gallstones. She's given me a months worth of ranitidine incase the pain I've been getting this week is just heartburn and acid related but I'm now waiting for an ultrasound on my gallbladder. I had a liver function blood test and that's come back normal. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Oh no!! I wish you the best of luck as I hear this can be terribly painful.
> 
> 
> Also. I haven't figured out multiquote!!!Click to expand...

Hit the multiquote button on all the posts you'll want to reply to, then hit "post reply" when you're done. You can't use the quick reply box.


----------



## Kiwiberry

SM, Glad you got your notes back hun! 
ML, Beautiful name! 



Littleluce83 said:


> Im a bit bummed out. The doctor thinks I may have gallstones. She's given me a months worth of ranitidine incase the pain I've been getting this week is just heartburn and acid related but I'm now waiting for an ultrasound on my gallbladder. I had a liver function blood test and that's come back normal. Fingers crossed!

I hope everything is ok for you :(.


----------



## sethsmummy

DolceBella said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> I get those headaches too hun. I am glad your otherwise well again hun.
> 
> i didnt post it on here but my DH managed to loose my maternity notes on tuesday after my anaesthetics appointment.. he left it on the bus!! we called the bus company and the hospital and the police yesterday to see if anything had been handed in.. but nothing .. i was in a right state :cry: ... got a call this morning... A bus driver had found them on his bus this afternoon :happydance: WEnt and picked them up earlier on.. so happy to have them back. You can tell they had a sneak peak through the scan photos :haha: But who can blame them .. they are rather cute <3 :haha:
> 
> Yay for getting your notes back! Can't wait to see the secret potty shot you have!Click to expand...

thanks hun I couldnt get a decent picture of the scan (its a pretty blurry scan pic to start with) But ill upload it and see if any of you think its a potty shot too. 



MummyLaura93 said:


> Sethsmummy- Glad you got your notes back! Sounds like something my OH would do :haha:
> Congrats on all the :blue: & :pink: bumps! Glad you got your princess PM :cloud9:
> 
> Think we might have a possible name in the running!
> 
> It used to be Imogen but someone put my OH off that name :( but we both like Autumn. I know she's obviously not going to be born in that season but it's a gorgeous season and we love the name regardless.
> 
> Felt lots of heavy kicks today but still not strong enough for OH to feel them :(

Thank you :) 



MummyLaura93 said:


> Name chosen <3 Thank goodness for that, OH was just 'no' after every name I said :')

<3 Gorgeous name.. My mums friends little girl is called Autumn Jade <3 



Littleluce83 said:


> Im a bit bummed out. The doctor thinks I may have gallstones. She's given me a months worth of ranitidine incase the pain I've been getting this week is just heartburn and acid related but I'm now waiting for an ultrasound on my gallbladder. I had a liver function blood test and that's come back normal. Fingers crossed!

aww noo hun :hugs: I really hope the pain goes away and there are no stones there. 



Kiwiberry said:


> SM, Glad you got your notes back hun!
> ML, Beautiful name!
> 
> 
> 
> Littleluce83 said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit bummed out. The doctor thinks I may have gallstones. She's given me a months worth of ranitidine incase the pain I've been getting this week is just heartburn and acid related but I'm now waiting for an ultrasound on my gallbladder. I had a liver function blood test and that's come back normal. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I hope everything is ok for you :(.Click to expand...

Thanks hun!


----------



## sethsmummy

https://i59.tinypic.com/vzx4rk.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/2yo6d8y.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/8wmkns.jpg Highlighted on this one where it is that i think its the potty shot?? 

This pic is 2D whereas the rest of them i have are 3D... its also not on the disk i have so i know i wasn't supposed to have this picture. I dont know if it is a potty shot but :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## 0203

I hope you feel better soon littleluce

SM I am so glad you got your notes back. Sorry I am no good when it comes to what's what In scan photos

Last night DH and I had a pretty terrifying time. We had been out to the cinema and for a meal when we were involved in a car accident. We were both unhurt apart from some bruises luckily buy I had to go to hospital to check on baby. It took ages for them to find baby on the doppler which was really scary but they did and I am so relieved to report that everything is fine. They said I can have extra appointments if I like for the next few weeks to check on the heartbeat to ease my worries as babies movements still not established, can have active days and can have quiet days. As soon as we got home baby have me a really big kick to let me know they were okay.


----------



## ab75

Glad you, hubby and baby are ok 0203 xx


----------



## buddyIV

MummyLaura93 said:


> Sethsmummy- Glad you got your notes back! Sounds like something my OH would do :haha:
> Congrats on all the :blue: & :pink: bumps! Glad you got your princess PM :cloud9:
> 
> Think we might have a possible name in the running!
> 
> It used to be Imogen but someone put my OH off that name :( but we both like Autumn. I know she's obviously not going to be born in that season but it's a gorgeous season and we love the name regardless.
> 
> Felt lots of heavy kicks today but still not strong enough for OH to feel them :(

Love the name...really beautiful! 



Littleluce83 said:


> Im a bit bummed out. The doctor thinks I may have gallstones. She's given me a months worth of ranitidine incase the pain I've been getting this week is just heartburn and acid related but I'm now waiting for an ultrasound on my gallbladder. I had a liver function blood test and that's come back normal. Fingers crossed!

Oh no, that's rotten! I hope you're not in too much pain and that it turns out to the lesser of there two evils. X



Pix said:


> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your healthy baby boy *SC*!
> 
> I feel like I am way behind everyone as I still have another week and a half till my anomaly scan. I'm excited to see my little baby again, but as always there's a bit of anxiety there.
> 
> I don't weigh myself much, so have no idea how much I've gained if anything! I know I lost over half a stone in first tri and I'm not sure how much I've put on. Weight gain is the last thing on my mind to be honest. I'm health conscious, I eat well and am active so I know that whatever I put on I'll lose eventually anyway. I think I put on about 2 stone maybe with DS, but I was back to normal within 3 months. I did BF those first few months and do think that helped burn the calories a bit. Though, I did eat a LOT of cake during that time too lol!
> 
> *kailetski* I think the names are lovely, even if they do have a similar sound.
> 
> I have 1 week 6 days till my anomoly scan :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> I still have a few weeks until my 20w scan :( it seems so far awayyyy!! I just wanna see her again to make sure all is well and get new scan pics!!! Silly hospital didn't give me any :'(Click to expand...
> 
> We can keep each other company during the loooooong wait! X
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> I only questioned because I did have GD previously, and it seemed as though that gain was almost a warning to it. I'd love to avoid it if at all possible. But It seems as though that possibility is entirely up to my body no matter what I do. At least that test isn't for another 6 weeks. Till then I'll just enjoy what I can.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Pix x I hope you manage to avoid it this time, it must be a worry for you. Did it have a big impact in your last pregnancy, or can the impact be reduced in any way if you know you have it? Sorry for the questions, you can totally ignore me if you like! I hope no matter what we can be a good support for you here xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It had enough of one. I already watch what I eat and I had rather big babies for a tiny woman. Not dramatically huge but over 8lbs is enough!! I'd hate to be considered to have ill health! With dd it was so bad in the end I lost 35lbs after delivery. :-/ she was 8.8 and then add to the placenta. That's still over 20 of water weight. It was insane.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, that is insane! I remember you mentioning something food related and thinking how sensible you are with your diet earlier in the thread; it must be frustrating to be healthy at all other times and have something happen that is totally out of your control. I had various complications with DS during my pregnancy and felt pretty helpless. I did everything I was supposed to do, and am a healthy person, and yet all this stuff was happening. Fingers crossed everything will be beautifully normal for both of us this time around x 



0203 said:


> I hope you feel better soon littleluce
> 
> SM I am so glad you got your notes back. Sorry I am no good when it comes to what's what In scan photos
> 
> Last night DH and I had a pretty terrifying time. We had been out to the cinema and for a meal when we were involved in a car accident. We were both unhurt apart from some bruises luckily buy I had to go to hospital to check on baby. It took ages for them to find baby on the doppler which was really scary but they did and I am so relieved to report that everything is fine. They said I can have extra appointments if I like for the next few weeks to check on the heartbeat to ease my worries as babies movements still not established, can have active days and can have quiet days. As soon as we got home baby have me a really big kick to let me know they were okay.

Flipping heck 0203! Are you ok? :hugs::hugs: that must've been frightening! I'm so, so glad you got some reassurance and felt that lovely big kick...you must have been so worried. What an absolute nightmare! Here's another hug :hugs:


----------



## MummyLaura93

0203, that sounds terrifying, glad you're all ok!!


----------



## buddyIV

Hope this isn't too rude, but can we talk about boobies please?!

Mine are reordering, and growing and growing! I'm spilling out of all my bras (even the old, stretched out ones :haha:) and am struggling with clothing already. They're about the same size as they were when I was breast feeding DS and looked liked I'd had implants done, but I'm not even half way there yet! They're gonna end up the same size as my head!

Ahem, anyway, I'm trying to work out when I should go get fitted for nursing bras. I think I waited till I was 7 months last time, but considering I'm already bursting out here I think I'm going to have to buy 2 different sets of sizes. What are you ladies doing?


----------



## sethsmummy

0203 i know i gave hugs on your thread but heres some more :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 




buddyIV said:


> Hope this isn't too rude, but can we talk about boobies please?!
> 
> Mine are reordering, and growing and growing! I'm spilling out of all my bras (even the old, stretched out ones :haha:) and am struggling with clothing already. They're about the same size as they were when I was breast feeding DS and looked liked I'd had implants done, but I'm not even half way there yet! They're gonna end up the same size as my head!
> 
> Ahem, anyway, I'm trying to work out when I should go get fitted for nursing bras. I think I waited till I was 7 months last time, but considering I'm already bursting out here I think I'm going to have to buy 2 different sets of sizes. What are you ladies doing?

I would just get some normal sports bras for just nwo until your around 7/8 months hun and then look at getting fitted for nursing bras just incase you grow out of the ones you get now. xx


----------



## 0203

ab75 said:


> Glad you, hubby and baby are ok 0203 xx




buddyIV said:


> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> Sethsmummy- Glad you got your notes back! Sounds like something my OH would do :haha:
> Congrats on all the :blue: & :pink: bumps! Glad you got your princess PM :cloud9:
> 
> Think we might have a possible name in the running!
> 
> It used to be Imogen but someone put my OH off that name :( but we both like Autumn. I know she's obviously not going to be born in that season but it's a gorgeous season and we love the name regardless.
> 
> Felt lots of heavy kicks today but still not strong enough for OH to feel them :(
> 
> Love the name...really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Littleluce83 said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit bummed out. The doctor thinks I may have gallstones. She's given me a months worth of ranitidine incase the pain I've been getting this week is just heartburn and acid related but I'm now waiting for an ultrasound on my gallbladder. I had a liver function blood test and that's come back normal. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, that's rotten! I hope you're not in too much pain and that it turns out to the lesser of there two evils. X
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddyIV said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your healthy baby boy *SC*!
> 
> I feel like I am way behind everyone as I still have another week and a half till my anomaly scan. I'm excited to see my little baby again, but as always there's a bit of anxiety there.
> 
> I don't weigh myself much, so have no idea how much I've gained if anything! I know I lost over half a stone in first tri and I'm not sure how much I've put on. Weight gain is the last thing on my mind to be honest. I'm health conscious, I eat well and am active so I know that whatever I put on I'll lose eventually anyway. I think I put on about 2 stone maybe with DS, but I was back to normal within 3 months. I did BF those first few months and do think that helped burn the calories a bit. Though, I did eat a LOT of cake during that time too lol!
> 
> *kailetski* I think the names are lovely, even if they do have a similar sound.Click to expand...
> 
> I have 1 week 6 days till my anomoly scan :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> I still have a few weeks until my 20w scan :( it seems so far awayyyy!! I just wanna see her again to make sure all is well and get new scan pics!!! Silly hospital didn't give me any :'(Click to expand...
> 
> We can keep each other company during the loooooong wait! X
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> I only questioned because I did have GD previously, and it seemed as though that gain was almost a warning to it. I'd love to avoid it if at all possible. But It seems as though that possibility is entirely up to my body no matter what I do. At least that test isn't for another 6 weeks. Till then I'll just enjoy what I can.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Pix x I hope you manage to avoid it this time, it must be a worry for you. Did it have a big impact in your last pregnancy, or can the impact be reduced in any way if you know you have it? Sorry for the questions, you can totally ignore me if you like! I hope no matter what we can be a good support for you here xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It had enough of one. I already watch what I eat and I had rather big babies for a tiny woman. Not dramatically huge but over 8lbs is enough!! I'd hate to be considered to have ill health! With dd it was so bad in the end I lost 35lbs after delivery. :-/ she was 8.8 and then add to the placenta. That's still over 20 of water weight. It was insane.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, that is insane! I remember you mentioning something food related and thinking how sensible you are with your diet earlier in the thread; it must be frustrating to be healthy at all other times and have something happen that is totally out of your control. I had various complications with DS during my pregnancy and felt pretty helpless. I did everything I was supposed to do, and am a healthy person, and yet all this stuff was happening. Fingers crossed everything will be beautifully normal for both of us this time around x
> 
> 
> 
> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon littleluce
> 
> SM I am so glad you got your notes back. Sorry I am no good when it comes to what's what In scan photos
> 
> Last night DH and I had a pretty terrifying time. We had been out to the cinema and for a meal when we were involved in a car accident. We were both unhurt apart from some bruises luckily buy I had to go to hospital to check on baby. It took ages for them to find baby on the doppler which was really scary but they did and I am so relieved to report that everything is fine. They said I can have extra appointments if I like for the next few weeks to check on the heartbeat to ease my worries as babies movements still not established, can have active days and can have quiet days. As soon as we got home baby have me a really big kick to let me know they were okay.Click to expand...
> 
> Flipping heck 0203! Are you ok? :hugs::hugs: that must've been frightening! I'm so, so glad you got some reassurance and felt that lovely big kick...you must have been so worried. What an absolute nightmare! Here's another hug :hugs:Click to expand...




MummyLaura93 said:


> 0203, that sounds terrifying, glad you're all ok!!

Thanks everyone, I still quite shaken up, keep going over it I my head and I'm bruised and sore but so relieved that everything with baby is okay. Although I do wish they had offered up a scan just for that extra reassurance, I just hope today isn't a quiet day for baby and I feel lots more kicks.





buddyIV said:


> Hope this isn't too rude, but can we talk about boobies please?!
> 
> Mine are reordering, and growing and growing! I'm spilling out of all my bras (even the old, stretched out ones :haha:) and am struggling with clothing already. They're about the same size as they were when I was breast feeding DS and looked liked I'd had implants done, but I'm not even half way there yet! They're gonna end up the same size as my head!
> 
> Ahem, anyway, I'm trying to work out when I should go get fitted for nursing bras. I think I waited till I was 7 months last time, but considering I'm already bursting out here I think I'm going to have to buy 2 different sets of sizes. What are you ladies doing?

I am in desperate need of new bras and have been for about a month, spilling out if them left right and centre! Trouble I have is I am already a massive cup size that nowhere seems to sell so finding bras that fit are impossible. I think I am going to buy some normal ones for now and then nursing ones a it later on as I'm sure they will keep growing.


----------



## Kiwiberry

0203 said:


> I hope you feel better soon littleluce
> 
> SM I am so glad you got your notes back. Sorry I am no good when it comes to what's what In scan photos
> 
> Last night DH and I had a pretty terrifying time. We had been out to the cinema and for a meal when we were involved in a car accident. We were both unhurt apart from some bruises luckily buy I had to go to hospital to check on baby. It took ages for them to find baby on the doppler which was really scary but they did and I am so relieved to report that everything is fine. They said I can have extra appointments if I like for the next few weeks to check on the heartbeat to ease my worries as babies movements still not established, can have active days and can have quiet days. As soon as we got home baby have me a really big kick to let me know they were okay.

That is so scary! :hugs:
I am so happy everything is ok, and baby is doing fine!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- I think so.... It just looks like a pic she did not mean to print. As you said- I can't tell if the potty shot is facing the way you highlighted or the opposite way o_o I have not a clue. Did she give you other potty shots?


----------



## PrincessMommy

0203 said:


> I hope you feel better soon littleluce
> 
> SM I am so glad you got your notes back. Sorry I am no good when it comes to what's what In scan photos
> 
> Last night DH and I had a pretty terrifying time. We had been out to the cinema and for a meal when we were involved in a car accident. We were both unhurt apart from some bruises luckily buy I had to go to hospital to check on baby. It took ages for them to find baby on the doppler which was really scary but they did and I am so relieved to report that everything is fine. They said I can have extra appointments if I like for the next few weeks to check on the heartbeat to ease my worries as babies movements still not established, can have active days and can have quiet days. As soon as we got home baby have me a really big kick to let me know they were okay.

I am soooo sorry hun!! I hope you both aren't too shaken from the accident <3 I didn't have nearly as scary of a reason for going in to the ER the other night- however, the Ent there was terrible at finding babies hb. It took him over 5 min and I was crying. He got a new piece for the Doppler and new batteries, then came back. After a min with the new equipment he was able to find baby. Super scary!!! It's terrible you had to go thru so much in one night :( give belly a rub for me! <3


----------



## DolceBella

SM - I really can't tell at all if it's a potty shot tbh. Bummer!



0203 said:


> I hope you feel better soon littleluce
> 
> SM I am so glad you got your notes back. Sorry I am no good when it comes to what's what In scan photos
> 
> Last night DH and I had a pretty terrifying time. We had been out to the cinema and for a meal when we were involved in a car accident. We were both unhurt apart from some bruises luckily buy I had to go to hospital to check on baby. It took ages for them to find baby on the doppler which was really scary but they did and I am so relieved to report that everything is fine. They said I can have extra appointments if I like for the next few weeks to check on the heartbeat to ease my worries as babies movements still not established, can have active days and can have quiet days. As soon as we got home baby have me a really big kick to let me know they were okay.

How terrible! I'm so glad you were able to walk away with just some bumps and bruises. :hugs:



buddyIV said:


> Hope this isn't too rude, but can we talk about boobies please?!
> 
> Mine are reordering, and growing and growing! I'm spilling out of all my bras (even the old, stretched out ones :haha:) and am struggling with clothing already. They're about the same size as they were when I was breast feeding DS and looked liked I'd had implants done, but I'm not even half way there yet! They're gonna end up the same size as my head!
> 
> Ahem, anyway, I'm trying to work out when I should go get fitted for nursing bras. I think I waited till I was 7 months last time, but considering I'm already bursting out here I think I'm going to have to buy 2 different sets of sizes. What are you ladies doing?

The breasts can grow tissue and ducts till about 20 weeks, so you might find that things will settle down for you soon. It's recommended ok to do bra fittings any time after 22 weeks. If you're having trouble now, I agree with buying a couple cheap sports bras to get you through.


----------



## Pix

0203 said:


> I hope you feel better soon littleluce
> 
> SM I am so glad you got your notes back. Sorry I am no good when it comes to what's what In scan photos
> 
> Last night DH and I had a pretty terrifying time. We had been out to the cinema and for a meal when we were involved in a car accident. We were both unhurt apart from some bruises luckily buy I had to go to hospital to check on baby. It took ages for them to find baby on the doppler which was really scary but they did and I am so relieved to report that everything is fine. They said I can have extra appointments if I like for the next few weeks to check on the heartbeat to ease my worries as babies movements still not established, can have active days and can have quiet days. As soon as we got home baby have me a really big kick to let me know they were okay.


Really hoping all is well and stays well with you!! Car accidents terrify me. 




buddyIV said:


> Hope this isn't too rude, but can we talk about boobies please?!
> 
> Mine are reordering, and growing and growing! I'm spilling out of all my bras (even the old, stretched out ones :haha:) and am struggling with clothing already. They're about the same size as they were when I was breast feeding DS and looked liked I'd had implants done, but I'm not even half way there yet! They're gonna end up the same size as my head!
> 
> Ahem, anyway, I'm trying to work out when I should go get fitted for nursing bras. I think I waited till I was 7 months last time, but considering I'm already bursting out here I think I'm going to have to buy 2 different sets of sizes. What are you ladies doing?

I can't fit into anything. I've decided I don't like bigger boobs though. I'm so used to being small chested that this new figure is insanely foreign!!

?[/QUOTE]

The breasts can grow tissue and ducts till about 20 weeks, so you might find that things will settle down for you soon. It's recommended ok to do bra fittings any time after 22 weeks. If you're having trouble now, I agree with buying a couple cheap sports bras to get you through.[/QUOTE]


I felt like mine had slowed down then this week bam. Back to being itchy and achy.


----------



## wildchic

0203- glad u, hubby & baby are doing ok! Hope your bruises ease up soon!

Seth- those pics are blurry, couldn't really see much until you highlighted it.

Buddy- it would be best to get cheaper bras for now and in a few weeks get the nursing ones!

Hope you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## buddyIV

Thanks everyone :flower: I know I'm going to have to buy some cheap bras to see to the 7 month mark and then get measured for nursing bras. DS was early so I want to be prepared by 8 months this time around.

That's interesting about the breast tissue, though with DS I definitely grew more in the last tri than at any other time. Then, once my milk came in and I was BF they expanded again. I used to having small boobs so it's a whole new experience having proper boobs and a cleavage...DH seems happy :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

0203 glad your all ok. 

SM I can't tell if it is a potty shot or not. 

Buddy my boobs have accelerated over the last couple of weeks! I have some maternity/nursing bras from when pregnant with my son but I hate that there is no padding at all! :lol:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Random question for you ladies- my dog is not fixed, but he was always really good about not marking things in the house. It all seemed to change when I got pregnant (a little over a month in). Now he is marking upstairs outside of our kids room as well as our room. Anyone know if this could be because he sensed the hormonal change in my body? He's a very clingy dog, so I assume he may be a bit jealous?


----------



## Kailetski

My boobs went crazy the first trimester or so, before I even took the test they were noticably bigger to the point I had to start looking for new bras sadly that takes forever for me as nothing ever fits right. Now though they seem smaller than they were before I even got pregnant I think, it my just be me though because I mentioned it yesterday and my boyfriend disagreed saying they were still bigger...
Another boob thing, leakage! I think I started leaking around 13-15 weeks or so but wasn't aware of it, my one nipple was always itchy and sore and seemed to have dry peeling skin, I later found out that this was definitely not the case and I have for sure been leaking, the other day there was a huge wet spot on my shirt that I didn't even notice till I moved and felt cold and wet. This is only going to get worse isn't it?


----------



## MummyLaura93

PrincessMommy said:


> Random question for you ladies- my dog is not fixed, but he was always really good about not marking things in the house. It all seemed to change when I got pregnant (a little over a month in). Now he is marking upstairs outside of our kids room as well as our room. Anyone know if this could be because he sensed the hormonal change in my body? He's a very clingy dog, so I assume he may be a bit jealous?

My dog does this and it is driving me CRAZY right now! Feel like I'm constantly cleaning up wee and it stinks and it stains new bed sheets and teddies and just grr :(


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Seth- I think so.... It just looks like a pic she did not mean to print. As you said- I can't tell if the potty shot is facing the way you highlighted or the opposite way o_o I have not a clue. Did she give you other potty shots?

no she didnt as i say this one was a mistake too as she told me i wasnt allowed a potty shot. Argh bring on the 10th :haha: 



PrincessMommy said:


> Random question for you ladies- my dog is not fixed, but he was always really good about not marking things in the house. It all seemed to change when I got pregnant (a little over a month in). Now he is marking upstairs outside of our kids room as well as our room. Anyone know if this could be because he sensed the hormonal change in my body? He's a very clingy dog, so I assume he may be a bit jealous?

he probably is sensing the hormonal shift in the home hun. xxxx


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> 0203 glad your all ok.
> 
> SM I can't tell if it is a potty shot or not.
> 
> Buddy my boobs have accelerated over the last couple of weeks! I have some maternity/nursing bras from when pregnant with my son but I hate that there is no padding at all! :lol:

I hear you bb! Without a bit of padding I feel like I'm kind of revealed...or something... :haha: I still have a couple of nursing bras from before, but they're pretty washed out. Any excuse for new ones! 

I'm a bit clueless with the potty shot stuff, unless it's crystal clear: sorry to be no help *SM*! Hope time flies till the next scan! 

That's crazy about your dogs *PM* and *MummyLaura*! It's kinda sweet they're so attached to you, though no doubt the marking of the territory must be pretty annoying! Hope they behave themselves soon!


----------



## JanetPlanet

buddyIV said:


> Hope this isn't too rude, but can we talk about boobies please?!
> 
> Mine are reordering, and growing and growing! I'm spilling out of all my bras (even the old, stretched out ones :haha:) and am struggling with clothing already. They're about the same size as they were when I was breast feeding DS and looked liked I'd had implants done, but I'm not even half way there yet! They're gonna end up the same size as my head!
> 
> Ahem, anyway, I'm trying to work out when I should go get fitted for nursing bras. I think I waited till I was 7 months last time, but considering I'm already bursting out here I think I'm going to have to buy 2 different sets of sizes. What are you ladies doing?

Thanks, I had a good laugh at this. Mine are going to be the size of my head soon too.

Right now I'm using sports bras like sethsmummy suggested. I'm not totally sure it's working because my boobs are trying to escape. Hmm...I'm not much help am I?:haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I need some food ideas. Wednesday I threw up all day, I don't know if it was pregnancy sickness or a bug but I kept nothing down all day. Thursday I threw up in the morning and I've managed to keep food down since but I'm struggling to eat. Nothing is making me want to eat and when I do I hardly manage any at all. I need to find something to get in me for babies sake. Any ideas please?


----------



## JanetPlanet

brunettebimbo said:


> I need some food ideas. Wednesday I threw up all day, I don't know if it was pregnancy sickness or a bug but I kept nothing down all day. Thursday I threw up in the morning and I've managed to keep food down since but I'm struggling to eat. Nothing is making me want to eat and when I do I hardly manage any at all. I need to find something to get in me for babies sake. Any ideas please?

Awww, that sounds horrible. :hugs:

If it's a bug (food poisoning), usually things go out both ends (sorry TMI).

Have you tried the usual things like chicken soup, broth, crackers, popsicles, plain toast, plain baked potato, bananas, plain rice? If this sickness is sudden, you really might want to call/see your doctor/midwife to make sure it's not something serious (which it probably isn't). I make sure I eat enough protein even when I really don't want to, because I feel better when I do.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm not actually feeling sick at the moment. I threw up daily from 6 weeks until about 18 weeks. It was then just 1-2 times a week. I just have zero appetite and really struggle to eat.


----------



## JanetPlanet

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm not actually feeling sick at the moment. I threw up daily from 6 weeks until about 18 weeks. It was then just 1-2 times a week. I just have zero appetite and really struggle to eat.

I'm sorry hun, I can't really help with that because I struggle with it too. I'm down 18 pounds since getting pregnant.:shrug:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Let's hope we both grab some appetite soon! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

id say probably the best thing is to look for things with a high fat or protein content. Erm so baked potatoe with full fat cheese, and full fat butter. Avacado mash is supposed to be good... 

full fat milk, bread, .. hmm im trying to remember the things we were told to try get ds1 to eat but my mind has gone blank.. google will help though if you google high fat diet or high protein diet.. then you could just make small amounts but if possible several times a day? And several snacks if you can manage those too :hugs: x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :) I actually really enjoy jacket potatoes so will try add some more of them. I've swapped my low fat cheese, butter etc for full fat in hope that that helps.


----------



## sethsmummy

IT should do hun.. and dont be scared to eat chocolate etc. ;) Also something else that helps is deep fat fried things... i was told when i make ds1's turkey dinosaurs iv to leave them as greasy as possible as that grease has extra calories in it. oo and beans are supposed to be good.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:sick: Grease would make me sick! Yacky. :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe ok no grease :haha: but anything along those lines will give you extra calories. do you like avacado? as they've always always been something i was told to give him (but he wouldnt eat) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nope. Gross! :sick:


----------



## sethsmummy

haha erm ok im lost apart from the baked potatoes :haha:


----------



## PrincessMommy

MummyLaura93 said:


> My dog does this and it is driving me CRAZY right now! Feel like I'm constantly cleaning up wee and it stinks and it stains new bed sheets and teddies and just grr :(




sethsmummy said:


> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> Seth- I think so.... It just looks like a pic she did not mean to print. As you said- I can't tell if the potty shot is facing the way you highlighted or the opposite way o_o I have not a clue. Did she give you other potty shots?
> 
> no she didnt as i say this one was a mistake too as she told me i wasnt allowed a potty shot. Argh bring on the 10th :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> Random question for you ladies- my dog is not fixed, but he was always really good about not marking things in the house. It all seemed to change when I got pregnant (a little over a month in). Now he is marking upstairs outside of our kids room as well as our room. Anyone know if this could be because he sensed the hormonal change in my body? He's a very clingy dog, so I assume he may be a bit jealous?Click to expand...
> 
> he probably is sensing the hormonal shift in the home hun. xxxxClick to expand...

ML- ugh that's gross! Glad I don't have pee on the sheets too :| he's just so weird with it sometimes. And I pretty much can't get mad at him cuz he's so darn cute! That and he's a rescue and has been abused so much- he cowars even if you slightly raise your voice at him -_-

SM- ohhhhhh that's odd.. Why wouldn't she let you have a potty shot?!? That would make me mad


----------



## sethsmummy

she said that its illegal for her to do so. Apparently all clinics had an e-mail earlier that week to say that they were no longer allowed to hand out potty shots as it had been discovered that some people had been passing them into the wrong hands. It is apparently only in england.. but i dont know if i believe her now :S because other ladies have had potty shots. I think she just couldnt be bothered to get a proper potty shot :( she was such a rubbish tech. she judged me by my size before we even got into the scan room.


----------



## PrincessMommy

This is what I mean- look at that face! @[email protected]
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrincessMommy

sethsmummy said:


> she said that its illegal for her to do so. Apparently all clinics had an e-mail earlier that week to say that they were no longer allowed to hand out potty shots as it had been discovered that some people had been passing them into the wrong hands. It is apparently only in england.. but i dont know if i believe her now :S because other ladies have had potty shots. I think she just couldnt be bothered to get a proper potty shot :( she was such a rubbish tech. she judged me by my size before we even got into the scan room.

Yea I would look that up. What a fool! Did she say something to you about your size? Who the heck cares- why does she? It is certainly not her business nor does it make you as a person different. This is why I love forums- people don't judge you based on appearance. You ladies are all great, it doesn't matter who looks better than whom around here<3


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> This is what I mean- look at that face! @[email protected]


omg hes so cute! 



PrincessMommy said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> she said that its illegal for her to do so. Apparently all clinics had an e-mail earlier that week to say that they were no longer allowed to hand out potty shots as it had been discovered that some people had been passing them into the wrong hands. It is apparently only in england.. but i dont know if i believe her now :S because other ladies have had potty shots. I think she just couldnt be bothered to get a proper potty shot :( she was such a rubbish tech. she judged me by my size before we even got into the scan room.
> 
> Yea I would look that up. What a fool! Did she say something to you about your size? Who the heck cares- why does she? It is certainly not her business nor does it make you as a person different. This is why I love forums- people don't judge you based on appearance. You ladies are all great, it doesn't matter who looks better than whom around here<3Click to expand...

i never even thought about looking it up! i know at some hospitals they wont tell you at an NHS scan what the sex is but when your paying for a private gender scan. 

oh yes! in the waiting room she was like oh ill talk to you inside the room.. then we got into the first room where they take payment and i said i wanted the disk of pictures.. and she was like oh well i dont know if we will be able to do that.. i dont want to charge you for rubbish pictures.. which i thought fair enough.. then when we got into the scan room she did the whole... well now when we do a scan the picture is effected by how many layers it has to go through.. so i just looked at her and said yes i know i might not get the best pictures but there was no problems with my 12 week scan. so i laid down and she lightly put the thing on my stomach and wiggled it a tiny bit and went *huff* "no i cant do anything with this baby and i cant tell you the sex.. you need to go out and have a brisk walk".. so i did then had to change the boys nappies.. when we got back in again she was huffing and puffing again to start with but warmed up talking to me about autism etc (after shed asked if my boys are healthy) but she didnt put any effort into seeing the gender or even push down on my stomach after i told her she would have to and i was more than happy for her to do so. She looked at her screen (I had a seperate screen in front of me) and you could hardly see anything and she was like "oo well i think its a boy but i cant really see" then a little later on (after huffing and puffing about trying to get the 3d pics) "oh yes i think its a boy but youll have to have it confirmed at your anomoly scan" :dohh: :dohh: 

One good thing is on the papers you sign before your scan it says if they got the gender wrong you can get a refund .. so if this isnt a boy i should be able to get my money back! or at least some of it.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Wow... If she said that to me id tell her to go take a brisk walk off a high place -.- you and I know she could probably get a way better view if she just pushed down. My cousin has a bit more to love on her and she has just fine pics. I also have an tech friend who is and has perfectly clear pics as well. Rubbish -_- sorry you had to deal with someone like her! ;(

And yes! I love my furry dog baby! Someone threw him off in a random driveway starving to death with several medical issues. Can you believe some people?!


----------



## sethsmummy

yep thats what i said to her hun.. i knew shed have to push in.. even with me lifting my stomach out the way (never had to do that at my 12 week scan) she couldnt see anything. If it is her this time she will be told to push down.. i wont ask. 

omg the poor thing :( thats so sad.. im glad he now has a loving family <3 <3


----------



## PrincessMommy

Yes just say "oh, if you cant push down harder then maybe I should speak to a manager about bringing in another tech?" Even that will light a fire under her butt. Good luck next time! I hope you get someone way better <3 nobody deserves that at their ultrasound. It's suppose to be a fantastic moment. 

It is!! We spent almost 1k fixing all his problems and he has a few on-going issues but we love him <3 He is a favorite at his vet office- he is on their home page and they post updates on him. My little star! 8D Our vet gives us his neurological meds for free because she just loves him so.


----------



## sethsmummy

omg thats a good idea! i will do that lol but hopefully i get the same woman who did my 12 week scan. 

oh wow thats a lot but i bet he is worth it. Thats lovely of them to give you some meds for free. I really dont get how someone could abandon a poor dog :(


----------



## PrincessMommy

Being in the service industry I know what pulling the whole "manager card" thing will do. Most of the time it sends people in to a right state.

I have my own story about a crap tech/nurse (I think almost everyone does lol) When I went in to pre term with my son, the nurse I had was just awful. I refused the flu shot (because when my family gets it for some reason we end up just getting the flu itself). She basically told me that "good mothers" get that shot. Insinuating I'm a bad mom? Before I even had my first child, mind you. She kept on pushing and pushing for it. I was already scared of my baby possibly bein born at 28 weeks- I didn't need that. I complained to my husband in the room right after and he was furious too. She seemed to be kissing a** the next time she came in. I assume she heard us.
Well.. Guess who I got when I went to deliver?? The same dang nurse!! I was in too much pain to ask for a different lady. I cried when they told me I had to get a c-section and she just rolled her eyes at me. Ughh the nerve!!


----------



## sethsmummy

omg she sounds like a complete cow. pretty much like the ones i had with ds1. I had around 8/9 different people whilst in labour.. then a whole lot more whilst in theatre and not one single one of them was nice. 

If they cant be nice they shouldn't be in the bloody job :growlmad: makes me so mad as i was too scared to try for a natural with ds2 and its took me almost 5 years to get over it and be brave enough to consider a vaginal delivery. you would think they would want to make your experience as nice as possible and that mothers ALWAYS know when something is wrong with their body or the pregnancy! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Right?! Horrid people!! I hope we both get a an awesome team this time around <3 I can't wait to have this baby, even if it has to be another c section ;( I just love the hospital experience and the new baby feeling <3 it's so lovely


----------



## sethsmummy

it is :D I had a fantastic experience with ds2 and my ELCS there was one midwife who at first i thought she was a cow trying to make me move when i was still numb etc BUT looking back im glad she did as im sure thats the reason i was up on my own the day after and doing eveything myself x


----------



## PrincessMommy

You had a c section the second go around right? The recovery on that is hard. I am nervous for my second time. With my son I also had a nurse who was pushy to make me move. It really helped. But sooooooooooo painful >.<


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm really crampy today. Please tell me this is normal at 20 weeks?


----------



## PrincessMommy

Bb- I had that with my son and with this one. Some days it would feel like AF was coming. As long as there is no blood- I wouldn't worry hun :) With my son I cramped until the day I was in labour.


----------



## DolceBella

PrincessMommy said:


> This is what I mean- look at that face! @[email protected]

So precious!! What's his name?



brunettebimbo said:


> I'm really crampy today. Please tell me this is normal at 20 weeks?

Totally normal. If I was a little behind on fluids, had to pee, or just overdid things a bit, it would happen a lot. As long as there's no bleeding and you're not huffing through them, it should be fine. Try to eliminate a few easy possible sources for them.



PrincessMommy said:


> Being in the service industry I know what pulling the whole "manager card" thing will do. Most of the time it sends people in to a right state.
> 
> I have my own story about a crap tech/nurse (I think almost everyone does lol) When I went in to pre term with my son, the nurse I had was just awful. I refused the flu shot (because when my family gets it for some reason we end up just getting the flu itself). She basically told me that "good mothers" get that shot. Insinuating I'm a bad mom? Before I even had my first child, mind you. She kept on pushing and pushing for it. I was already scared of my baby possibly bein born at 28 weeks- I didn't need that. I complained to my husband in the room right after and he was furious too. She seemed to be kissing a** the next time she came in. I assume she heard us.
> Well.. Guess who I got when I went to deliver?? The same dang nurse!! I was in too much pain to ask for a different lady. I cried when they told me I had to get a c-section and she just rolled her eyes at me. Ughh the nerve!!

I never understood people that were mean when caring for other women. When I was a labor nurse, it was soooo important for me to help them have a good experience. It's a life changing event after all....


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> You had a c section the second go around right? The recovery on that is hard. I am nervous for my second time. With my son I also had a nurse who was pushy to make me move. It really helped. But sooooooooooo painful >.<

i did :) And i have to say i healed so much easier from that than i did from my vaginal delivery with ds1. It took me a very very long time to heal from ds1s birth both mentally and physically. with my section i was up on my feet and doing everything normally within a couple days :D xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

PrincessMommy said:


> This is what I mean- look at that face! @[email protected]

Adorable!!!


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies, I felt some really good jabs tonight from our boy. Some on the inside and some I felt and saw from the outside! Every time I call DH to see he misses them :(


----------



## PrincessMommy

Dolce- His name is Artax (like the white horse from The Never Ending Story) best dog I have ever met. He doesn't even bark and he lets my son just tug on his ears and fur.

Janet- Thanks!! He's so fluffy :D

Seth- Wow!! That's nutty!! It took me about 4 days. I hear the second time is easier though? I am still making hubby take like 3 weeks off of work this time because I will have to be running after my son as well. I'll take all the help I can get :p


----------



## Kiwiberry

ML, that really sucks hun about your doggie! 
PM, Same to you hun, hope you are able to figure out what is bothering your dog so much. 



sethsmummy said:


> she said that its illegal for her to do so. Apparently all clinics had an e-mail earlier that week to say that they were no longer allowed to hand out potty shots as it had been discovered that some people had been passing them into the wrong hands. It is apparently only in england.. but i dont know if i believe her now :S because other ladies have had potty shots. I think she just couldnt be bothered to get a proper potty shot :( she was such a rubbish tech. she judged me by my size before we even got into the scan room.

This really sucks! I can't believe someone would actually say that to another person, especially someone who is paying them for a service. May I ask why they said "in the wrong hands"? I am so confused by this, how can you hand a scan over to the wrong person?


----------



## sethsmummy

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies, I felt some really good jabs tonight from our boy. Some on the inside and some I felt and saw from the outside! Every time I call DH to see he misses them :(

Congratulations on big movements hun! <3 that always seems to be the way when our other halves want to feel :haha: 



PrincessMommy said:


> Dolce- His name is Artax (like the white horse from The Never Ending Story) best dog I have ever met. He doesn't even bark and he lets my son just tug on his ears and fur.
> 
> Janet- Thanks!! He's so fluffy :D
> 
> Seth- Wow!! That's nutty!! It took me about 4 days. I hear the second time is easier though? I am still making hubby take like 3 weeks off of work this time because I will have to be running after my son as well. I'll take all the help I can get :p

What a gorgeous name for a gorgeous dog! 

I have heard that too hun. Although im hoping not to find out anything about 2nd c-sections lol. I was on my feet by the end of the day of my section (with help as i still had cathater in) then come 6am the next morning i was begging the midwife to remove the cathater and once she did that (she did it right away) I ran into the shower :haha: I felt like a new woman and that was it from that point on..i did everything myself with no help. I even had to pick up ds1 as when he was visiting with DH he fell off my hospital bed whilst dh had hold of ds2. 7am the next morning i had my bags packed and sat waiting to be discharged :haha: midwives were all laughing at me but i was sooo eager to get home to ds1. I even walked down to his nursery right after getting home i was so desperate to see him (although it did take double the usual time lol) 



Kiwiberry said:


> ML, that really sucks hun about your doggie!
> PM, Same to you hun, hope you are able to figure out what is bothering your dog so much.
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> she said that its illegal for her to do so. Apparently all clinics had an e-mail earlier that week to say that they were no longer allowed to hand out potty shots as it had been discovered that some people had been passing them into the wrong hands. It is apparently only in england.. but i dont know if i believe her now :S because other ladies have had potty shots. I think she just couldnt be bothered to get a proper potty shot :( she was such a rubbish tech. she judged me by my size before we even got into the scan room.
> 
> This really sucks! I can't believe someone would actually say that to another person, especially someone who is paying them for a service. May I ask why they said "in the wrong hands"? I am so confused by this, how can you hand a scan over to the wrong person?Click to expand...

According to her they had been passed to the hands of paedophiles. x


----------



## Kiwiberry

sethsmummy said:


> According to her they had been passed to the hands of paedophiles. x

That is just weird..... I call bs lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

urgh i dont know hun.. she looked so serious when she was talking about it :S Im going to google it now i think. Whats the bets iv been taken for a right fool :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

I have been such a freaking fool!! I cannot find one single thing about it online! That freaking woman took me for a right idiot.. im so mad!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Id put in a formal complaint. If anything you may get a freebie scan from someone different as an apology!

Hubby has changed his mind on the name we agreed on so back to square one!


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh no!! i hate when men do that!! 

Ive just sent them an e-mail hun.. i dont want another scan from them though as theres only that one woman who does them :cry: :cry: so mad at myself for not being firm with her on the day.


----------



## ab75

Tara that is crap. Its not just the money for scan, it cost you money to travel too! What a nasty cow.

Bb, I hate when that happens. Takes so long to choose a name. Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Not only does it take long to choose a name, but in my case its taking even longer to choose a spelling. There is over 10 ways to spell Riya.... We are still undecided if we want Riyah, or Riya.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies :hi: only getting a chance to pop in quickly again, busy busy busy!

Congrats princessmommy :pink: welcome to team pink!

Hope everyone's ok? BB I'm getting lots of stretching and cramping, totally normal hun :thumbup: hear ya on the name difficulty too, we chose baby's name for either sex before finding out and now OH is umming and ahhing over our girl choice :grr: tough titties, because we aren't changing it!

I'm 22 weeks tomorrow, can't believe how quickly the weeks are flying by. Starting to think about getting the nursery ready, even though she won't be in there until she's around 6 months old anyway but I just want somewhere to put all her stuff and so I can start getting all these gorgeous little sleep suits and outfits hung in a wardrobe and folded in drawers :cloud9:


----------



## Izzie74

UK girls - Mothercare are having an expectant parent event in my area in October. Have any of you ever been to one before? Is it worth it or just a sales pitch?


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- wow!! You're a strong woman! I definitely took my time healing!! Lol. They also still had me on a small flow of epi up until the end of my first day. So I had noodle legs until the middle of the next day. Guess they do it a bit different in the states? I didn't mind it though :D I was in so much pain that anything helped really. Hearing about the googling of what that tech told you- I definitely second the idea of you calling and complaining! You deserve a refund at least. Not to mention an apology. Hopefully you get a good response!

Lolly- thanks!! I'm excited to be on the team :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Izzie74 said:


> UK girls - Mothercare are having an expectant parent event in my area in October. Have any of you ever been to one before? Is it worth it or just a sales pitch?

I went to one when I was pregnant with DD2 and found it was mainly sales pitches! But they gave lots of good advice an tips on using certain items, etc, so for a first time parent I imagine it would have been definitely helpful and informative but I as a second timer just wanted to grab some freebies & get my boobs measured for a nursing bra and browse all the baby bits! They had organised sit downs and listen/q&a with colleagues talking about car seats, feeding etc so its definitely worth going to if you feel like you could do with knowing more about those things from trained professionals :thumbup: they also had people giving out their business details too for hypno birthing and such too.


----------



## 0203

Ladies, especially those who already have babies...how many clothes do you suggest buying? I really don't want to over buy and have loads left over but know that a lot of people buy clothes when the baby is born. We are staying team yellow so finding really difficult to find nice baby grows as it is!


----------



## gertrude

sethsmummy said:


> I have been such a freaking fool!! I cannot find one single thing about it online! That freaking woman took me for a right idiot.. im so mad!

I did say it sounded bullshit. Given the vast majority of people can't interpret those scans at the best of times. I suspect she was just lazy tbh.

I will be here a bit more once our 20 weeks scan is done on Thursday :)


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Seth- wow!! You're a strong woman! I definitely took my time healing!! Lol. They also still had me on a small flow of epi up until the end of my first day. So I had noodle legs until the middle of the next day. Guess they do it a bit different in the states? I didn't mind it though :D I was in so much pain that anything helped really. Hearing about the googling of what that tech told you- I definitely second the idea of you calling and complaining! You deserve a refund at least. Not to mention an apology. Hopefully you get a good response!
> 
> Lolly- thanks!! I'm excited to be on the team :)

it probably is hun.. here they want you up and about asap. You dont get an epi top up.. or even an epi. its done with a spinal if they can. I was up on my feet at around 4pm so they could clean me up (had section just after 9am) then again later that night so they could clean up again. we are given regular pain killers though. I have e-mailed them with a complaint. 



ttc_lolly said:


> Hey ladies :hi: only getting a chance to pop in quickly again, busy busy busy!
> 
> Congrats princessmommy :pink: welcome to team pink!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok? BB I'm getting lots of stretching and cramping, totally normal hun :thumbup: hear ya on the name difficulty too, we chose baby's name for either sex before finding out and now OH is umming and ahhing over our girl choice :grr: tough titties, because we aren't changing it!
> 
> I'm 22 weeks tomorrow, can't believe how quickly the weeks are flying by. Starting to think about getting the nursery ready, even though she won't be in there until she's around 6 months old anyway but I just want somewhere to put all her stuff and so I can start getting all these gorgeous little sleep suits and outfits hung in a wardrobe and folded in drawers :cloud9:

oh no sorry dh is umming and aaing over names hun! <3 im with you on wanting to get somewhere ready. I so want babies cot set up already :haha: 



Kiwiberry said:


> Not only does it take long to choose a name, but in my case its taking even longer to choose a spelling. There is over 10 ways to spell Riya.... We are still undecided if we want Riyah, or Riya.

Riya looks fab :D and will be easy for her to learn :D 



ab75 said:


> Tara that is crap. Its not just the money for scan, it cost you money to travel too! What a nasty cow.
> 
> Bb, I hate when that happens. Takes so long to choose a name. Xx

thankfully it didnt cost too much to get there... well i say that it was £30. 



Izzie74 said:


> UK girls - Mothercare are having an expectant parent event in my area in October. Have any of you ever been to one before? Is it worth it or just a sales pitch?

sorry hun iv never been to one before but its probably a good thing if you want some info about different products before you buy then :D 



0203 said:


> Ladies, especially those who already have babies...how many clothes do you suggest buying? I really don't want to over buy and have loads left over but know that a lot of people buy clothes when the baby is born. We are staying team yellow so finding really difficult to find nice baby grows as it is!

umm i think it really depends on how often you plan on changing baby.. all mine have had reflux so they changed often so i had loads of little clothes. 



gertrude said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> I have been such a freaking fool!! I cannot find one single thing about it online! That freaking woman took me for a right idiot.. im so mad!
> 
> I did say it sounded bullshit. Given the vast majority of people can't interpret those scans at the best of times. I suspect she was just lazy tbh.
> 
> I will be here a bit more once our 20 weeks scan is done on Thursday :)Click to expand...

:( wish id checked earlier. I have asked her for proof of this so-called e-mail. xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

What did the sonographer tell you that was bullsh!t sethsmummys? Sorry, must have missed your OP and too lazy to scroll back :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

0203 said:


> Ladies, especially those who already have babies...how many clothes do you suggest buying? I really don't want to over buy and have loads left over but know that a lot of people buy clothes when the baby is born. We are staying team yellow so finding really difficult to find nice baby grows as it is!

I'm probably not the best person to ask as I usually go overboard :rofl: but always best to have too many than not enough I say. I got loads of outfits for DD1 but all of the leaky yellow pooey nappies that destroys clothes and constant spit ups kinda made me regret that, so I wised up with DD2 and she was mostly in sleepsuits for the first 2-3 months, with the odd outfit thrown in here and there, and if we were seeing family or going out to meet friends. Depending on what size baby is at birth will determine how many newborn size clothes you need, but I'd say around 8-10 sleepsuits and the same, if not a bit more in newborn. You'd need to do regular washes though as sometimes DD2 who was quite a sicky baby had to be changed 3 times a day, sometimes even more than that. If baby's big when born they may go straight into 0-3 and you'll need more of those clothes to last you until s/he moves up to the next size.

Muslin cloths are invaluable btw. My best baby buy! Stock up on those bad boys :lol:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- they did a spinal on me but kept the tube in for a while. Just after I had my son they wouldn't give me more if I asked. Though, they kept a steady flow going the rest of the day. Then I got pain killers which didn't do dittly squat for me >_< I got cleaned up on my second day there after delivery- same day I left. But they told me not to shower for a few days @[email protected] just wipe myself clean. They like to push people out here as well but I feel like they're more careful with c sections. They make you stay 3-4 days (at least where I was at). We had to get special permission to leave at the end of the second day. We had to because of a major snow storm coming! I still think you're one tough lady! I couldn't even stand without lots of help my second day. Good luck with the email :) let us know what happens


----------



## 0203

ttc_lolly said:


> 0203 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, especially those who already have babies...how many clothes do you suggest buying? I really don't want to over buy and have loads left over but know that a lot of people buy clothes when the baby is born. We are staying team yellow so finding really difficult to find nice baby grows as it is!
> 
> I'm probably not the best person to ask as I usually go overboard :rofl: but always best to have too many than not enough I say. I got loads of outfits for DD1 but all of the leaky yellow pooey nappies that destroys clothes and constant spit ups kinda made me regret that, so I wised up with DD2 and she was mostly in sleepsuits for the first 2-3 months, with the odd outfit thrown in here and there, and if we were seeing family or going out to meet friends. Depending on what size baby is at birth will determine how many newborn size clothes you need, but I'd say around 8-10 sleepsuits and the same, if not a bit more in newborn. You'd need to do regular washes though as sometimes DD2 who was quite a sicky baby had to be changed 3 times a day, sometimes even more than that. If baby's big when born they may go straight into 0-3 and you'll need more of those clothes to last you until s/he moves up to the next size.
> 
> Muslin cloths are invaluable btw. My best baby buy! Stock up on those bad boys :lol:Click to expand...


Thanks for the advice and thanks to sethsmummy too. I got really cross at my mum today as she said I had too much stuff and I was going overboard. I have 5 newborn sleepsuits and 7 0-3 ones and I don't feel like that is overboard. What mainly annoyed me is that she bought loads of stuff anyway so it's mostly her bits :haha: 

One thing I have overbought on....I accidentally bid on to separate pramsuits on ebay :dohh: they are identical and I thought I had been outbid :haha:


----------



## PrincessMommy

0203- my husband and I were the same way so don't feel bad!! Sleep wear is always the cutest and it's soooo hard to resist buying!! We used them all even though my son grew out of the new born within a few weeks and the 0-3 within a month after that @[email protected] I will probably do the same with our little girl :D


----------



## Kailetski

I have a lot more clothing than that but I'm also stocked up till about 6 months, lots of girls stuff, a few boys things and quite a bit of neutral and yet I still won't know till Wednesday at the earliest what it is, some things are just too good a deal to pass up though and I figured with all the spitting up and possible diaper explosions you can't really have too much, I'll just make sure to use the cuter things first and get a picture of them in each outfit.
I've thought I've been feeling movements for a few weeks now and a few days ago it was confirmed as I felt it on the outside as well, ever since this little wiggle worm has barely given me a break, every time I lay down it's just constant movement it seems.


----------



## gertrude

sethsmummy said:


> :( wish id checked earlier. I have asked her for proof of this so-called e-mail. xx

She bloody better because otherwise it's just playing on people's anxiety and a truly unprofessional thing to do :(


----------



## alternatedi

Hi Ladies,

I was part of the January Jellybeans but sadly lost my little one at the end of June. I just came by to check on everyone - Sunshine85 and BrunetteBimbo, I know you both struggled for these babies and I am overwhelmed with joy that your pregnancies are going well!!! You both give me hope for the next time! <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

alternatedi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was part of the January Jellybeans but sadly lost my little one at the end of June. I just came by to check on everyone - Sunshine85 and BrunetteBimbo, I know you both struggled for these babies and I am overwhelmed with joy that your pregnancies are going well!!! You both give me hope for the next time! <3

Thank you so much. 

So so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## PrincessMommy

alternatedi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was part of the January Jellybeans but sadly lost my little one at the end of June. I just came by to check on everyone - Sunshine85 and BrunetteBimbo, I know you both struggled for these babies and I am overwhelmed with joy that your pregnancies are going well!!! You both give me hope for the next time! <3

So sorry for your loss :( I hope you get your rainbow baby next time <3 stay strong mama


----------



## Kiwiberry

alternatedi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was part of the January Jellybeans but sadly lost my little one at the end of June. I just came by to check on everyone - Sunshine85 and BrunetteBimbo, I know you both struggled for these babies and I am overwhelmed with joy that your pregnancies are going well!!! You both give me hope for the next time! <3

So sorry for your loss Jun :(.


----------



## MummyLaura93

alternatedi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was part of the January Jellybeans but sadly lost my little one at the end of June. I just came by to check on everyone - Sunshine85 and BrunetteBimbo, I know you both struggled for these babies and I am overwhelmed with joy that your pregnancies are going well!!! You both give me hope for the next time! <3

Sorry to hear that, sorry for your loss <3


----------



## wildchic

alternatedi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was part of the January Jellybeans but sadly lost my little one at the end of June. I just came by to check on everyone - Sunshine85 and BrunetteBimbo, I know you both struggled for these babies and I am overwhelmed with joy that your pregnancies are going well!!! You both give me hope for the next time! <3

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Sorry again for your loss Di, I hope you get your rainbow baby soon xx


----------



## buddyIV

alternatedi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was part of the January Jellybeans but sadly lost my little one at the end of June. I just came by to check on everyone - Sunshine85 and BrunetteBimbo, I know you both struggled for these babies and I am overwhelmed with joy that your pregnancies are going well!!! You both give me hope for the next time! <3

So sorry for your loss; hope you have your rainbow baby soon x :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Anyone else's boobs started leaking? Mine have slightly today! I don't know if it's coincidence but I ditched my underwire bras yesterday and swapped to maternity bras!


----------



## MummyLaura93

brunettebimbo said:


> Anyone else's boobs started leaking? Mine have slightly today! I don't know if it's coincidence but I ditched my underwire bras yesterday and swapped to maternity bras!

I keep getting like a very faint wet feeling but there's nothing there lol, maybe it's just my imagination x


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> What did the sonographer tell you that was bullsh!t sethsmummys? Sorry, must have missed your OP and too lazy to scroll back :haha:

that they are now not allowed to give out potty shots in England due to them being passed into the hands of paedophiles and if she did she could loose her liscence. 



PrincessMommy said:


> Seth- they did a spinal on me but kept the tube in for a while. Just after I had my son they wouldn't give me more if I asked. Though, they kept a steady flow going the rest of the day. Then I got pain killers which didn't do dittly squat for me >_< I got cleaned up on my second day there after delivery- same day I left. But they told me not to shower for a few days @[email protected] just wipe myself clean. They like to push people out here as well but I feel like they're more careful with c sections. They make you stay 3-4 days (at least where I was at). We had to get special permission to leave at the end of the second day. We had to because of a major snow storm coming! I still think you're one tough lady! I couldn't even stand without lots of help my second day. Good luck with the email :) let us know what happens

I think here you can stay in 3-4 days too.. i was just determined lol. We were encouraged to shower if we felt upto it but werent allowed to close the bathroom door :haha: i had the quickest shower ever since all the midwives etc just walked into your room without knocking first :haha: Im hoping if i have to have another this time i can be out the same day or the very next morning. Ds1 wouldnt cope too well with me being gone more than that. Ive had no e-mails back yet funily enough although when it was enquiries about paying for a scan they got back to me the same day even at the weekend. 




Kailetski said:


> I have a lot more clothing than that but I'm also stocked up till about 6 months, lots of girls stuff, a few boys things and quite a bit of neutral and yet I still won't know till Wednesday at the earliest what it is, some things are just too good a deal to pass up though and I figured with all the spitting up and possible diaper explosions you can't really have too much, I'll just make sure to use the cuter things first and get a picture of them in each outfit.
> I've thought I've been feeling movements for a few weeks now and a few days ago it was confirmed as I felt it on the outside as well, ever since this little wiggle worm has barely given me a break, every time I lay down it's just constant movement it seems.

aww congratulations on feeling proper movements hun <3 



gertrude said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> :( wish id checked earlier. I have asked her for proof of this so-called e-mail. xx
> 
> She bloody better because otherwise it's just playing on people's anxiety and a truly unprofessional thing to do :(Click to expand...

i think this is definitely what shes done hun all because of my size and her dislike for it



alternatedi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was part of the January Jellybeans but sadly lost my little one at the end of June. I just came by to check on everyone - Sunshine85 and BrunetteBimbo, I know you both struggled for these babies and I am overwhelmed with joy that your pregnancies are going well!!! You both give me hope for the next time! <3

so sorry for your loss hun. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. 



MummyLaura93 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else's boobs started leaking? Mine have slightly today! I don't know if it's coincidence but I ditched my underwire bras yesterday and swapped to maternity bras!
> 
> I keep getting like a very faint wet feeling but there's nothing there lol, maybe it's just my imagination xClick to expand...

I have the wet thing but no obvious leaking x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mines like clear on the end of my nipple. :lol: I remember it started like this with Tristan. I got to the point of having to wear breast pads at the end!


----------



## Kiwiberry

brunettebimbo said:


> Anyone else's boobs started leaking? Mine have slightly today! I don't know if it's coincidence but I ditched my underwire bras yesterday and swapped to maternity bras!

Mine have been leaking since 19 weeks! Or around there maybe even earlier at about 18 weeks (can't remember lol). It is mostly a clear liquid, but sometimes I will find a white crusty stuff (tmi I know).


----------



## wildchic

MummyLaura93 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's boobs started leaking? Mine have slightly today! I don't know if it's coincidence but I ditched my underwire bras yesterday and swapped to maternity bras!
> 
> I keep getting like a very faint wet feeling but there's nothing there lol, maybe it's just my imagination xClick to expand...

Same here! Although, I've always had a leak after my dd. I just never dried up completely! My nipples are extremely sore to even really have a look! They've grown too!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh mine are sore too. I haven't really had sore boobs this time just sore nipples!


----------



## PrincessMommy

It's perfectly normal ladies!! It's called Colostrum. I had the same thing with my son from 20w on. It's sooooo gross. If you are breast feeding- that is what baby is going to eat the first few days while the milk comes in :)

Seth- oh ok! Well I'm gonna milk my time there!! Lol! Hubby and I need the help those first few nights so we can catch up on sleep. 
Of course they responded post haste with the payment email- you may even have to call in if they don't answer. I'd be so livid right now


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> It's perfectly normal ladies!! It's called Colostrum. I had the same thing with my son from 20w on. It's sooooo gross. If you are breast feeding- that is what baby is going to eat the first few days while the milk comes in :)
> 
> Seth- oh ok! Well I'm gonna milk my time there!! Lol! Hubby and I need the help those first few nights so we can catch up on sleep.
> Of course they responded post haste with the payment email- you may even have to call in if they don't answer. I'd be so livid right now

I think id be the exact same hun if it wasnt for the boys being at home. that first day/night i wasnt allowed to lift a finger lol.. I was told off when i tried to get him out the crib by myself :haha: i had to press my buzzer each time and the midwife would pass him to me :haha: 

i wouldnt be able to call in hun. It would cost me another £30 to get there just for them to probably send me away empty handed xx


----------



## gertrude

I got out the same day I had my DD. If this baby all goes to plan I intend on being there as little as possible. Own bed = much better!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I'm sure your kiddies will be missing you :p my son doesn't care when I'm gone as long as he is entertained haha!! So I'm still gonna soak it up :3

It costs money for you to call and complain?! What kind if establishment are these people running!?!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so terrified of having to get a c-section :(.



PrincessMommy said:


> I'm sure your kiddies will be missing you :p my son doesn't care when I'm gone as long as he is entertained haha!! So I'm still gonna soak it up :3
> 
> It costs money for you to call and complain?! What kind if establishment are these people running!?!

I want to know the same thing lol. Sounds like a bunch of bs.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww princess mummy.. sometimes i wish my boys were the same :haha: 

oooo i thought you meant call in as in go to the clinic again. haha not phone pmsl. It would also cost a fortune to call though as they only have a mobile number. :haha: 


Kiwi... its really not as bad as it sounds.. well an elective isnt anyway.. i dont know about an emcs xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

SM, the thought of my stomach being cut open terrifies me :(.


----------



## sethsmummy

I was the same hun at first. But it was a fantastic experience and i loved every minute of it (well almost every minute haha) xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

The thought of a c-section terrifies me too. I'll do anything not to have one! :lol:


----------



## sethsmummy

snap! I am going to do everything in my power to go natual this time. Ill have a set amount of time before i have to have a section so im going to be using Raspberry leaf tea, evening primrose oil and all the other things to get my body ready and try go into spontaneous labour.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did that and had Tristan 5 days early :) I ended up with an episiotomy which was horrendous, the pain and infections afterwards was awful!


----------



## ab75

I only want a section if its a life or death situation. Hoping for another spontaneous, natural, quick labour and birth xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

If I had to get a c-section, I think I would cry my eyes out :(.


----------



## brunettebimbo

ab75 said:


> I only want a section if its a life or death situation. Hoping for another spontaneous, natural, quick labour and birth xx

Same! Although mine wasn't quick last time!


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe ill go for any length of labour as long as its natural :D I dont want an assisted delivery or section this time. I have pre-warned the hospital they only come near me with foreceps if its life and death or i will kick them in the face! x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Unfortunately it could have been life or death with my son if I risked vaginal :( was not fun


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Unfortunately it could have been life or death with my son if I risked vaginal :( was not fun

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MummyLaura93

I'm scared of having a C-section. I had a 48hour labour last time and they threatened forceps by the end of it but luckily they didn't x


----------



## sethsmummy

MummyLaura93 said:


> I'm scared of having a C-section. I had a 48hour labour last time and they threatened forceps by the end of it but luckily they didn't x

your so lucky hun. I would never ever allow wish foreceps even on my worst enemy x


----------



## MummyLaura93

sethsmummy said:


> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared of having a C-section. I had a 48hour labour last time and they threatened forceps by the end of it but luckily they didn't x
> 
> your so lucky hun. I would never ever allow wish foreceps even on my worst enemy xClick to expand...

I heard it gives lots of bruises to baby's head and face :( Does it hurt? I imagine having those up there would x


----------



## sethsmummy

https://i57.tinypic.com/29x6kp0.jpg

this was ds1 in SCBU (special care baby unit) after he had been cleaned up

It didnt hurt at the time as i was in theatre for it and id had a spinal. But afterwards yes it hurt very very much. They made a mess of me doing it and i took a very very long time to physically and emotionally heal from it. Even now i still have some pain during sex because of it.

his head is very swollen from their attempt with the suction cup first and the fact hed got stuck and wouldnt come down. x


----------



## MummyLaura93

Bless his little heart :( sorry you both had to go through that. Hope it goes smoothly this time x


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun.. thats the reason i was too scared to go natural with ds2. But i want to try again this time. Cant get over how swollen he was bless him. 

https://i61.tinypic.com/2rdjmts.jpg

this is him after the swelling had mostly gone done. so much smaller. he still has a scar to this day xx


----------



## wildchic

I had a c-section almost 7years ago. I found the whole experience quite nice. Recovery was a breeze and I was up the next day. It was uncomfortable, but manageable! I have no idea what labour pains feel like, my c-section was scheduled, so everything went smoothly. I remember I had the c/s at 7:15am on a Friday and was home the Sunday by 12pm. I'll be having a c-section again this time round due to it being twins(if it was a singleton,I would have tried for vbac) and I'll have a stay of 3/4 days(already arranged). I personally think that labour would be too much for me to handle tbh. I'm so scared of going into labour before my c-section! Guess I'm afraid of the unknown!


----------



## sethsmummy

Hopefully they will have your section planned for long before your labour starts hun xx


----------



## wildchic

I hope so! Your little boy is so cute! Was that normal birth with him? What is this 'forceps'? Is it some type of suction used to help get baby out?


----------



## brunettebimbo

They tried ventouse and forceps with me WITHOUT pain relief! I don't think I've ever screamed so loud in my life. I told them in the end to stop. They couldn't even get the forceps in. His heartrate dropped and I heard the word c-section and something came over me and I just went for it and got him out myself thankfully. I pushed for 2 and a half hours after being in labour from Saturday to Monday. I was traumatised for months. I had nightmares for a very long time. Luckily I feel much more positive this time round. I feel like I lost control last time and hopefully I won't this time because I know what to expect. 

Does anyone know anything about hypnobirthing?


----------



## sethsmummy

wildchic said:


> I hope so! Your little boy is so cute! Was that normal birth with him? What is this 'forceps'? Is it some type of suction used to help get baby out?

thanks hun :) he was teeny tiny anda cutie even with all his bruising and looking like a tangerine from jaundice. He was an assisted delivery using both vontouse and then foreceps. 

the suction thing is vontous .. thats like a cup thats put on babies head and they use suction to try help get baby out. Foreceps are a metal instrument that is placed on either side of babies head and the doctor pulls on them to pull baby out. I was pulled from the top of the bed to the middle of the bed during mine. 



brunettebimbo said:


> They tried ventouse and forceps with me WITHOUT pain relief! I don't think I've ever screamed so loud in my life. I told them in the end to stop. They couldn't even get the forceps in. His heartrate dropped and I heard the word c-section and something came over me and I just went for it and got him out myself thankfully. I pushed for 2 and a half hours after being in labour from Saturday to Monday. I was traumatised for months. I had nightmares for a very long time. Luckily I feel much more positive this time round. I feel like I lost control last time and hopefully I won't this time because I know what to expect.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about hypnobirthing?

oh man hun im so sorry they did that! Im glad i had a spinal before either of mine but i was fully prepped for a section just incase. I really hope we both get nice births this time round! xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

MummyLaura93 said:


> I'm scared of having a C-section. I had a 48hour labour last time and they threatened forceps by the end of it but luckily they didn't x

I feel ya- my labour was almost 3 days ;( no meds either as they didn't want me to go in. Even when I did go in my dr acted like I was crazy. I'm like... No... Sorry- I need this. Contractions are coming 30 seconds apart now, get me in to friggen L&D!!

Seth- what happened to his little head?!?! He's just adorable :D


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh.. its bad how many ladies i see on here whos doctors didnt believe they were in labour! thats shocking! 

the swelling at the back is from vontouse being used.. and the bruising is from the foreceps.. the stiches are covering a cut caused by the foreceps xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

I was so calm and excited about this labour but now I'm starting to remember why I was nervous with my first haha. Such an awful thing to have to go through, ladies x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Let's share some birth pics- shall we?! :D baby fever is in full swing for me right now!! <3 thank goodness I'll he getting another baby of my own soon or DH would be having to get me a puppy haha!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sethsmummy

try not panic hun. This time round we all know what we dont want to happen.. and i bet anything your feeling like me and more headstrong to get what you want. i think positive thinking can get us a long long way xx


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Let's share some birth pics- shall we?! :D baby fever is in full swing for me right now!! <3 thank goodness I'll he getting another baby of my own soon or DH would be having to get me a puppy haha!

oh my gosh how freaking cute! <3 <3 <3 and i just love the teeny tiny hat! i have 2 ready for this baby <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

If that bitch of a Doctor walks in this time she will be getting my foot up her arse and kicked out! She is NOT touching me!!

My full birth story can be found on the first page of my journal. Pictures too :)


----------



## PrincessMommy

sethsmummy said:


> oh my gosh.. its bad how many ladies i see on here whos doctors didnt believe they were in labour! thats shocking!
> 
> the swelling at the back is from vontouse being used.. and the bruising is from the foreceps.. the stiches are covering a cut caused by the foreceps xx

That poor little thing!!! I'm so sorry :( my grandma said back in the day they used a robot thing to cut the incision :x 2 of her kids came out with a big gash on their heads!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Here's a birth day picture from me, princess mummy :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PrincessMommy

Thanks Seth! One of my friends cousins hand made it for us!!

Bb- wooooah!! I would be scared if I were her lol! Hopefully y'all don't cross paths


----------



## PrincessMommy

MummyLaura93 said:


> Here's a birth day picture from me, princess mummy :)

Tired mama!!! Lol :) what an adorable baby. Gosh I love the new born cheeks!!! <3 I wanna squish their faces 8D


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh.. its bad how many ladies i see on here whos doctors didnt believe they were in labour! thats shocking!
> 
> the swelling at the back is from vontouse being used.. and the bruising is from the foreceps.. the stiches are covering a cut caused by the foreceps xx
> 
> That poor little thing!!! I'm so sorry :( my grandma said back in the day they used a robot thing to cut the incision :x 2 of her kids came out with a big gash on their heads!Click to expand...

oh my gosh really :o Eekk im so glad things have made a big big leap in how theyre done now! 



brunettebimbo said:


> If that bitch of a Doctor walks in this time she will be getting my foot up her arse and kicked out! She is NOT touching me!!
> 
> My full birth story can be found on the first page of my journal. Pictures too :)

i cant see your birth story hun xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Yes they apparently didn't think a doctors hand was steady enough to do it! It was like a meat slicer she said. I almost fainted listening to the story!!

I'm sort of relieved now I am getting a c section this go around. Those 3 days of back labour were enough for me :S


----------



## sethsmummy

gorgeous pic mummy laura! <3 <3 


oh my i think id have felt queezy hearing about it too. :o 

i hope you love your section as much as i did hun!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Thanks!! I feel like it will be tons better scheduled rather than not. I am also hoping I don't go in to labour before hand @[email protected] I'm pretty sure my DH hopes so too. I was horrid while he was driving me to the hospital  I kept telling him to shut up and drive lol!! He was being so lovely the whole time. Bless him <3


----------



## wildchic

sethsmummy said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> I hope so! Your little boy is so cute! Was that normal birth with him? What is this 'forceps'? Is it some type of suction used to help get baby out?
> 
> thanks hun :) he was teeny tiny anda cutie even with all his bruising and looking like a tangerine from jaundice. He was an assisted delivery using both vontouse and then foreceps.
> 
> the suction thing is vontous .. thats like a cup thats put on babies head and they use suction to try help get baby out. Foreceps are a metal instrument that is placed on either side of babies head and the doctor pulls on them to pull baby out. I was pulled from the top of the bed to the middle of the bed during mine.
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> They tried ventouse and forceps with me WITHOUT pain relief! I don't think I've ever screamed so loud in my life. I told them in the end to stop. They couldn't even get the forceps in. His heartrate dropped and I heard the word c-section and something came over me and I just went for it and got him out myself thankfully. I pushed for 2 and a half hours after being in labour from Saturday to Monday. I was traumatised for months. I had nightmares for a very long time. Luckily I feel much more positive this time round. I feel like I lost control last time and hopefully I won't this time because I know what to expect.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about hypnobirthing?Click to expand...
> 
> oh man hun im so sorry they did that! Im glad i had a spinal before either of mine but i was fully prepped for a section just incase. I really hope we both get nice births this time round! xxClick to expand...

Ouch! That must be sore on babies! I would never opt for docs to use that, sounds really painful!


----------



## Kailetski

I posted about leaking a little while back, I think it started around 15 weeks or so. My left nipple is always sore and I had been finding the crusty stuff as well and thought it was just some dry peeling skin till I looked one day and I was all wet, now I get some wet spots on my shirt occasionally but only from the left, never the right, yet when I squeeze the right side a bit I will leak there too.



sethsmummy said:


> aww congratulations on feeling proper movements hun <3

Thank you!


----------



## MummyLaura93

sethsmummy said:


> gorgeous pic mummy laura! <3 <3
> 
> 
> oh my i think id have felt queezy hearing about it too. :o
> 
> i hope you love your section as much as i did hun!




PrincessMommy said:


> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a birth day picture from me, princess mummy :)
> 
> Tired mama!!! Lol :) what an adorable baby. Gosh I love the new born cheeks!!! <3 I wanna squish their faces 8DClick to expand...

Very tired and still a bit high haha, your sons are gorgeous! Can't wait to see what this baby is gonna look like. I'm so used to my Son and it's weird to think that I've made a child the same way I did the first one but it's gonna be a completely different person, know what I mean? :) xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Kailetski said:


> I posted about leaking a little while back, I think it started around 15 weeks or so. My left nipple is always sore and I had been finding the crusty stuff as well and thought it was just some dry peeling skin till I looked one day and I was all wet, now I get some wet spots on my shirt occasionally but only from the left, never the right, yet when I squeeze the right side a bit I will leak there too.
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> aww congratulations on feeling proper movements hun <3
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...

One of mine started before the other too! Perfectly normal :) as I said- it's colostrum!! Just pre- milk stuff :3 get some boobie pads for your bra! I have some washable ones that are super absorbent! I keep em in my purse now that I'm preggo again just in case!


Laura- thanks!! He's a cutie for sure :) I know exactly what you mean! I have no clue what to expect but I'm so excited <3 that and I wanna see what it looks like when my hubby and I make a girl :) can't wait till she has him wrapped around that little finger of hers ;) won't be long


----------



## MummyLaura93

Yeah same here. My son had dark hair like his daddy at birth so I'm wondering if this little girl with have blonde hair like I did at birth :) x


----------



## 0203

Beautiful baby pictures ladies. 

So sorry some if you had very dramatic birth stories, here's hoping this time round we are all Lucky. 

I feel so impatient :haha: feels like there is still ages to wait!


----------



## SCgirl

Can any of you recommend a good belly support? I thought I was too small for one, but doc said it may help with my pain...

I'm carrying so low I constantly feel pressure/cramps and get back pain if I do much...


----------



## brunettebimbo

SM birth story link at bottom of first post on my journal :)


----------



## PrincessMommy

SCgirl said:


> Can any of you recommend a good belly support? I thought I was too small for one, but doc said it may help with my pain...
> 
> I'm carrying so low I constantly feel pressure/cramps and get back pain if I do much...

I don't have any advice on that one hun :( Though I am interested in seeing the responses as I will need some support soon myself! Best of luck- I hope you get some help with that soon!! Did you try asking your ob?


----------



## PrincessMommy

0203- At least you're over 20 weeks girly!! I am still waiting a few weeks to hit the half way mark :( I'm getting more antsy by the second!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Gorgeous baby pictures! I just want to hug and squish every baby I see!:haha:

I've always been more scared of episiotomies and forceps than of a C-section for some reason. I've never had one, but I've had many abdominal surgeries...been cut from stem to stern several times.

You guys have reignited my fears about forceps. :nope:

How do you ladies feel about episiotomies? lol obviously no one wants one, but is it better than tearing? Ugh, just the thought of it.....:sick:


----------



## SCgirl

PrincessMommy said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Can any of you recommend a good belly support? I thought I was too small for one, but doc said it may help with my pain...
> 
> I'm carrying so low I constantly feel pressure/cramps and get back pain if I do much...
> 
> I don't have any advice on that one hun :( Though I am interested in seeing the responses as I will need some support soon myself! Best of luck- I hope you get some help with that soon!! Did you try asking your ob?Click to expand...

The ob is who recommended getting the support. She's also referring me to a physical therapist, because she says back pain doesn't have to be normal in pregnancy.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Got ya! Mine always was with my son. It was almost constant past 20w and my ob pretty much told me to deal with it >.< he was just SO much help with that problem


----------



## messica

SCgirl said:


> The ob is who recommended getting the support. She's also referring me to a physical therapist, because she says back pain doesn't have to be normal in pregnancy.


This is the support belt I have SC:
https://www.amazon.com/Mother-To-Be...308&sr=8-1&keywords=mother+to+be+support+belt

PT helped me with my sciatica first two pregnancies but didn't touch my pain this time. ***CHIROPRACTOR*** however did. I'd never seen one before and was skeptical but my high risk OB pretty much guaranteed relief. Just a few hip adjustments unlocked my pelvis and pretty much cured my SPD. I only go once a month now if I need it, I literally cried and hugged my chiropractor when she was done. Was the first time I was able to walk in months without excruciating pain. 

I definitely recommend a reputable one if you're open to that.

I absolutely agree with your OB that back/pelvic pain doesn't have to be just a normal thing to put up with during pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## messica

JanetPlanet said:


> Gorgeous baby pictures! I just want to hug and squish every baby I see!:haha:
> 
> I've always been more scared of episiotomies and forceps than of a C-section for some reason. I've never had one, but I've had many abdominal surgeries...been cut from stem to stern several times.
> 
> You guys have reignited my fears about forceps. :nope:
> 
> How do you ladies feel about episiotomies? lol obviously no one wants one, but is it better than tearing? Ugh, just the thought of it.....:sick:


I think this is where choosing a really experienced OB comes into play. 

Forceps and episiotomies are completely unnecessary in most circumstances. If you do end up needing either, you should trust that your doc wouldn't be going that far unless you or baby really REALLY needs it. 


I know for many docs their use becomes routine - that wouldn't be ok with me. I raked mine over the coals before deciding he was "worthy" of delivering my kids lol. I didn't want someone who was going to cut me unnecessarily, or use ridiculous instrumentation that was potentially dangerous to my babies, on a whim just because he wanted to get to lunch faster. He delivers loads of babies, and it's extremely rare he needs to resort to such things. 

ACOG themselves have said episiotomies are a largely unnecessary procedure of the past. I'm glad he agrees. 



(I didn't need episiotomies or tools to assist with my births. Perineal massage, patience and good guidance via my OB and nurses did the trick - and sure does get the vast majority of women through just fine :flower: )


----------



## messica

Afm - we did our gender reveal Saturday. Finally didn't have to keep it a secret anymore!!! The kids did a great job with shooting their balloons and everyone had a great time. We shared our names with family as well - Reed William and Evan John. Was a wonderful day filled and the outpouring of love was overwhelming :happydance:

We ordered cribs today too. Overstock is having a fabulous Labor Day sale so we finally made the leap. They'll be here on the 17th and then we'll be able to finish up the nursery!
 



Attached Files:







cake.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 11









reveal.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## JanetPlanet

messica said:


> I think this is where choosing a really experienced OB comes into play.
> 
> Forceps and episiotomies are completely unnecessary in most circumstances. If you do end up needing either, you should trust that your doc wouldn't be going that far unless you or baby really REALLY needs it.
> 
> I know for many docs their use becomes routine - that wouldn't be ok with me. I raked mine over the coals before deciding he was "worthy" of delivering my kids lol. I didn't want someone who was going to cut me unnecessarily, or use ridiculous instrumentation that was potentially dangerous to my babies, on a whim just because he wanted to get to lunch faster. He delivers loads of babies, and it's extremely rare he needs to resort to such things.
> 
> ACOG themselves have said episiotomies are a largely unnecessary procedure of the past. I'm glad he agrees.
> 
> (I didn't need episiotomies or tools to assist with my births. Perineal massage, patience and good guidance via my OB and nurses did the trick - and sure does get the vast majority of women through just fine :flower: )

Thanks so much for that info. I'm going to have to research perineal massage when I'm closer. Will I still be able to reach my perineum when I'm 9 months along!? :haha:

I think every doctor should get raked over the coals! It really is an honor and a privilege to help Mamas bring babies into the world. :hugs:No woman should be treated like an assembly line. I can remember EVERYTHING about my son's birth a thousand years ago and I'm thankful it went relatively smoothly. 

I won't know who's delivering me until I get there so that's a bit unnerving...but that's just the way my HMO does things.

Thanks again.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Messica- that's an awesome gender reveal!!! So glad the day went well for yall!!

Hubby and I are currently trying to figure out ideas for our gender reveal <3


----------



## messica

JanetPlanet said:


> Thanks so much for that info. I'm going to have to research perineal massage when I'm closer. Will I still be able to reach my perineum when I'm 9 months along!? :haha:
> 
> I think every doctor should get raked over the coals! It really is an honor and a privilege to help Mamas bring babies into the world. :hugs:No woman should be treated like an assembly line. I can remember EVERYTHING about my son's birth a thousand years ago and I'm thankful it went relatively smoothly.
> 
> I won't know who's delivering me until I get there so that's a bit unnerving...but that's just the way my HMO does things.
> 
> Thanks again.


It's so crummy that you don't know who before you're set to deliver! What a bummer!

To clarify - you don't have to do the PM, doc does. Studies have actually shown that doing it prior to labor setting in reduces the positive effects. Doc/midwife/doula should be doing it throughout labor and during delivery to give you the max benefit :thumbup:


----------



## JanetPlanet

messica said:


> Afm - we did our gender reveal Saturday. Finally didn't have to keep it a secret anymore!!! The kids did a great job with shooting their balloons and everyone had a great time. We shared our names with family as well - Reed William and Evan John. Was a wonderful day filled and the outpouring of love was overwhelming :happydance:

I love it! Gorgeous family too!


----------



## sethsmummy

MummyLaura93 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> gorgeous pic mummy laura! <3 <3
> 
> 
> oh my i think id have felt queezy hearing about it too. :o
> 
> i hope you love your section as much as i did hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a birth day picture from me, princess mummy :)Click to expand...
> 
> Tired mama!!! Lol :) what an adorable baby. Gosh I love the new born cheeks!!! <3 I wanna squish their faces 8DClick to expand...
> 
> Very tired and still a bit high haha, your sons are gorgeous! Can't wait to see what this baby is gonna look like. I'm so used to my Son and it's weird to think that I've made a child the same way I did the first one but it's gonna be a completely different person, know what I mean? :) xxClick to expand...




0203 said:


> Beautiful baby pictures ladies.
> 
> So sorry some if you had very dramatic birth stories, here's hoping this time round we are all Lucky.
> 
> I feel so impatient :haha: feels like there is still ages to wait!

oh man i feel like its flying past so fast! Im so scared im not going to be prepared in time. 



brunettebimbo said:


> SM birth story link at bottom of first post on my journal :)

thanks hun ill have another look <3 



JanetPlanet said:


> Gorgeous baby pictures! I just want to hug and squish every baby I see!:haha:
> 
> I've always been more scared of episiotomies and forceps than of a C-section for some reason. I've never had one, but I've had many abdominal surgeries...been cut from stem to stern several times.
> 
> You guys have reignited my fears about forceps. :nope:
> 
> How do you ladies feel about episiotomies? lol obviously no one wants one, but is it better than tearing? Ugh, just the thought of it.....:sick:

i have no issue with episiotomies as long as they're done for the right reason and not just because the doc is getting impatient. Mine healed really quickly afterwards. 



messica said:


> Afm - we did our gender reveal Saturday. Finally didn't have to keep it a secret anymore!!! The kids did a great job with shooting their balloons and everyone had a great time. We shared our names with family as well - Reed William and Evan John. Was a wonderful day filled and the outpouring of love was overwhelming :happydance:
> 
> We ordered cribs today too. Overstock is having a fabulous Labor Day sale so we finally made the leap. They'll be here on the 17th and then we'll be able to finish up the nursery!

what a fab way to do a gender reveal and i love your names hun! <3 <3 



messica said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for that info. I'm going to have to research perineal massage when I'm closer. Will I still be able to reach my perineum when I'm 9 months along!? :haha:
> 
> I think every doctor should get raked over the coals! It really is an honor and a privilege to help Mamas bring babies into the world. :hugs:No woman should be treated like an assembly line. I can remember EVERYTHING about my son's birth a thousand years ago and I'm thankful it went relatively smoothly.
> 
> I won't know who's delivering me until I get there so that's a bit unnerving...but that's just the way my HMO does things.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> It's so crummy that you don't know who before you're set to deliver! What a bummer!
> 
> To clarify - you don't have to do the PM, doc does. Studies have actually shown that doing it prior to labor setting in reduces the positive effects. Doc/midwife/doula should be doing it throughout labor and during delivery to give you the max benefit :thumbup:Click to expand...

I wish we had the choice of choosing who was going to deliver us. we get whatever random person is on duty at the time we go in. And none of them would sit there and do perennial massage either.. we'de have to have our partner do it. 

Id love a midwife whos pro natural ways but my only labour experience is you get a handful of different midwives coming in and out at random times so you dont get the continued support form one specific midwife. Although it could be very different at the hospital im at this time.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had an episiotomy. I wasn't asked. She just did it. A lot of the things this Doctor did annoyed me which is why she will not be putting a toe through the door this time! 
My episiotomy stitches split after delivery, I had infection after infection and countless antibiotic. I spent weeks crying from the pain and half my life in the bath just trying to soothe it. My scar is still tender nearly 4 years on and I'm terrified it's going to make labour hard this time. I'm not sure how I'd cope with that pain again with a 4 year old and a newborn!


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: eekk sounds bad hun. They stitched me up a bit wrong so i had a bit of skin up high that had to be removed later on but the actual bit on the perenium was fine. I hope you have a much better experience this time xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Has anyone had small vibrations low down in the bump that lasts a few seconds? I never had it with Tristan.


----------



## hopeful2012

I was induced due to severe pain from kidney stones. My induction went very smoothly. I was in labor for eight hours, they tried to use a vacuum but couldn't due to dd having too much hair. I did have an episiotomy that healed great. My doctor was awesome. I'm hoping that I will be induced this time around too that way I know which doctor I will have- there are 4 in my group
OAN- I'm haven't been able to sleep tonight due to awful jaw and ear pain. If I call the Doctor they will tell me to take zyrtec- which I stopped last week. I started taking it again last night. This sucks because all I can take is Tylenol, which doesn't work well.


----------



## sethsmummy

BB - no sorry hun never had vibrations. 

hopeful - sorry to hear your in pain hun :hugs: I hope it gets better soon. 


afm - well i wont be recieving any correspondence from the scan clinic... The clinic where i had it done is closing down this month. So no wonder she couldnt be bothered with my scan :dohh:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow... that really sucks SM :(.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies. It's been sooo long since I posted in here. Hope ypu are all keeping ok!
I've been feeling little tiny kicks lately, mostly when I'm lying in bed. I can't wait until they get stronger.

So I had my consultant appointment today, in my notes my midwife wrote "due to prev ab smear" so when the consultant asked if I knew why I was there I felt a right idiot, she said no its because of my bmi! Why did my midwife not tell me the truth! My blood pressure was a little high so have to have that taken every 2 weeks and have to have a growth scan at 28 and 34 weeks. Atleast I don't have to wait so long to see my midwife now though.
Also, tomorrow by 9am I should know if we are having a girl or a boy


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies. It's been sooo long since I posted in here. Hope ypu are all keeping ok!
> I've been feeling little tiny kicks lately, mostly when I'm lying in bed. I can't wait until they get stronger.
> 
> So I had my consultant appointment today, in my notes my midwife wrote "due to prev ab smear" so when the consultant asked if I knew why I was there I felt a right idiot, she said no its because of my bmi! Why did my midwife not tell me the truth! My blood pressure was a little high so have to have that taken every 2 weeks and have to have a growth scan at 28 and 34 weeks. Atleast I don't have to wait so long to see my midwife now though.
> Also, tomorrow by 9am I should know if we are having a girl or a boy

hey hun im glad your ok. I cant believe the midwife didnt just tell you it was because of your BMI. We all have to do it here if our bmi is 30 or over. 

growth scans are fab <3 extra time to see baby.. i get 3 of them. I hope your bp comes back down hun. 

good luck for your scan!! xxxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I know, I wouldn't of minded her just telling me that. Rang her when I got out the hospital to say I need to make an appointment for 2 weeks time, she wasnt there and was meant to ring me back, she hasn't yet so will be ringing again in the morning. I don't mind being 'high risk' and having extra scans and seeing my midwife more just the fact I felt such an idiot!

Literally in my notes from my booking in app it says something like "consultant triage due to prev ab smear...... bmi pathway commenced blady bla" lol. Do they show you baby at the growth scans? 
Also booked my 3d scan for 11th October, my boyfriend is paying for it for me for my birthday (11th sep) so a month to wait for my birthday present but it will be so worth it.

8:40am my scan is tomorrow, too excited! Will pop on and let you all know. 
My battery is low now so will try and pop on after we get home from MIL's lately and try and catch up on a few more pages.


----------



## JanetPlanet

brunettebimbo said:


> I had an episiotomy. I wasn't asked. She just did it. A lot of the things this Doctor did annoyed me which is why she will not be putting a toe through the door this time!
> My episiotomy stitches split after delivery, I had infection after infection and countless antibiotic. I spent weeks crying from the pain and half my life in the bath just trying to soothe it. My scar is still tender nearly 4 years on and I'm terrified it's going to make labour hard this time. I'm not sure how I'd cope with that pain again with a 4 year old and a newborn!

I'm so sorry you had to go through that.:cry:Stupid doctor.:growlmad:


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> I know, I wouldn't of minded her just telling me that. Rang her when I got out the hospital to say I need to make an appointment for 2 weeks time, she wasnt there and was meant to ring me back, she hasn't yet so will be ringing again in the morning. I don't mind being 'high risk' and having extra scans and seeing my midwife more just the fact I felt such an idiot!
> 
> Literally in my notes from my booking in app it says something like "consultant triage due to prev ab smear...... bmi pathway commenced blady bla" lol. Do they show you baby at the growth scans?
> Also booked my 3d scan for 11th October, my boyfriend is paying for it for me for my birthday (11th sep) so a month to wait for my birthday present but it will be so worth it.
> 
> 8:40am my scan is tomorrow, too excited! Will pop on and let you all know.
> My battery is low now so will try and pop on after we get home from MIL's lately and try and catch up on a few more pages.

yeah it kinda makes you embarrased when you dont know why theyve actually sent you. I was lucky enough to know so when i was asked i just looked and said "yeah because im fat" lol. I hope she rings you back hun.. she doesnt sound very good. 

erm it depends on the person. I get to see about 2 minutes of baby at the growth scans. but then thats all i get to see at the big scans too. 

aww yey for a private scan! Although thats a long time to wait but it will be so worth it! Id love another 3d scan a little later on. x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- No wonder!! So sorry you don't get a proper apology now though ;(

Welsh- welcome back!! Good luck to you on your scan tomorrow <3 it's silly the midwife didn't just communicate with you. I feel like its a big problem with OBs and MWs these days... Just doctors in general I guess -.- pity. At least you know now and get to see little bean more often!! I was kind of hoping I would be considered high risk this time cuz my pregnancies are so close together but my OB didn't find it necessary :dohh: 

I'm feeling a bit stressed here today ladies- between some tiffs with my mother lately and everything else going on (buying a new house in the next 2 months, getting approved for loans, hospital bills stacking up from my sons MRIs, then moving, the new baby, our gender reveal, money being tight until my husbands raise this month, blah blah blah) I will probably be on here for some major B&B love today. I guess the fuss with my mom last night made me super on edge :( I couldn't sleep and then I had horrid nightmares :coffee: :shrug: I am trying drawing a bath at the moment while DS naps. I hope it calms some nerves :nope:


----------



## JanetPlanet

PrincessMommy said:


> Seth- No wonder!! So sorry you don't get a proper apology now though ;(
> 
> I'm feeling a bit stressed here today ladies- between some tiffs with my mother lately and everything else going on (buying a new house in the next 2 months, getting approved for loans, hospital bills stacking up from my sons MRIs, then moving, the new baby, our gender reveal, money being tight until my husbands raise this month, blah blah blah) I will probably be on here for some major B&B love today. I guess the fuss with my mom last night made me super on edge :( I couldn't sleep and then I had horrid nightmares :coffee: :shrug: I am trying drawing a bath at the moment while DS naps. I hope it calms some nerves :nope:

Sorry you're having a rough day hun. :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> Seth- No wonder!! So sorry you don't get a proper apology now though ;(
> 
> Welsh- welcome back!! Good luck to you on your scan tomorrow <3 it's silly the midwife didn't just communicate with you. I feel like its a big problem with OBs and MWs these days... Just doctors in general I guess -.- pity. At least you know now and get to see little bean more often!! I was kind of hoping I would be considered high risk this time cuz my pregnancies are so close together but my OB didn't find it necessary :dohh:
> 
> I'm feeling a bit stressed here today ladies- between some tiffs with my mother lately and everything else going on (buying a new house in the next 2 months, getting approved for loans, hospital bills stacking up from my sons MRIs, then moving, the new baby, our gender reveal, money being tight until my husbands raise this month, blah blah blah) I will probably be on here for some major B&B love today. I guess the fuss with my mom last night made me super on edge :( I couldn't sleep and then I had horrid nightmares :coffee: :shrug: I am trying drawing a bath at the moment while DS naps. I hope it calms some nerves :nope:

Sorry it has been so rough for you this month :hugs:. I hope the bath helps!! I love nice hot baths. I just feel like crap trying to get out of it lol!


----------



## waiting2c

Omg all these birth stories have me remembering why I am terrified to do it again, I too had an awful experience that left us both traumatized for weeks afterwards. My poor ds head swelled 5 cm in the 3 hrs after birth and went to nicu. 

I sincerely hope we all get a better time this time around, so jealous of those that have had a good birth!!

Hope you all are well!! Sm that sucks re clinic!! They are jerks 

My anatomy scan is in 12 hours yay!!!! Finally get my gender!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ladies I need ur help. 
Before my bfp I had (but never diagnosed) an overactive bladder. Iv noticed that through my pregnancy this has got worse, with sometimes bathroom trips being only 15 to 30 minutes apart and some leaking. Sometimes the leaking is so bad I get sore and have to use sudocream on myself because my skin feels raw from damp undies rubbing on me. It's embarrassing n I don't really want to mention it to the midwife, I'm sure they've heard it a thousand times but I would rather not. Other than pelvic floor exercises (when I remember) is there anything else I can do? It has been a long standing problem which I have never got round to sorting but it's getting worse n I dread to think how bad it will be later.....help me


----------



## gertrude

First off use tenalady type liners so you don't make yourself sore. Def do your pelvic floor but I would also mention it to your dr or midwife, they might be able to help x don't suffer in silence


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Seth- No wonder!! So sorry you don't get a proper apology now though ;(
> 
> Welsh- welcome back!! Good luck to you on your scan tomorrow <3 it's silly the midwife didn't just communicate with you. I feel like its a big problem with OBs and MWs these days... Just doctors in general I guess -.- pity. At least you know now and get to see little bean more often!! I was kind of hoping I would be considered high risk this time cuz my pregnancies are so close together but my OB didn't find it necessary :dohh:
> 
> I'm feeling a bit stressed here today ladies- between some tiffs with my mother lately and everything else going on (buying a new house in the next 2 months, getting approved for loans, hospital bills stacking up from my sons MRIs, then moving, the new baby, our gender reveal, money being tight until my husbands raise this month, blah blah blah) I will probably be on here for some major B&B love today. I guess the fuss with my mom last night made me super on edge :( I couldn't sleep and then I had horrid nightmares :coffee: :shrug: I am trying drawing a bath at the moment while DS naps. I hope it calms some nerves :nope:


so sorry you have had such a horrible time lately hun :hugs: I hope things will be on the up for you soon :hugs: 




waiting2c said:


> Omg all these birth stories have me remembering why I am terrified to do it again, I too had an awful experience that left us both traumatized for weeks afterwards. My poor ds head swelled 5 cm in the 3 hrs after birth and went to nicu.
> 
> I sincerely hope we all get a better time this time around, so jealous of those that have had a good birth!!
> 
> Hope you all are well!! Sm that sucks re clinic!! They are jerks
> 
> My anatomy scan is in 12 hours yay!!!! Finally get my gender!!

Good luck for your scan hun! 

I also hope we all get better births this time. And thank you.. it does suck but ihave learned my lesson xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

Has anyone else had any brown spotting this pregnancy? I never had any with my DS but I just seem to keep getting it randomly this trimester. had some the day of my scan last week and baby was fine.. I've been up the hospital with it before but they said my cervix is closed and sent me home. I also listen to baby's heartbeat a lot on my doppler so I know she's still ok. Just didn't know what to do because I'm gonna end up getting in trouble at work if I keep going up the hospital and being told there's nothing wrong :(


----------



## PrincessMommy

MummyLaura93 said:


> Has anyone else had any brown spotting this pregnancy? I never had any with my DS but I just seem to keep getting it randomly this trimester. had some the day of my scan last week and baby was fine.. I've been up the hospital with it before but they said my cervix is closed and sent me home. I also listen to baby's heartbeat a lot on my doppler so I know she's still ok. Just didn't know what to do because I'm gonna end up getting in trouble at work if I keep going up the hospital and being told there's nothing wrong :(

Totally normal! I had tons with DS. Some with this pregnancy but tons more last time. It's just your cervix stretching as the baby grows (or at least that's what my OB told me) don't worry!!


Thanks ladies- I'm feeling a bit better now but still a little bummed <\3


----------



## buddyIV

MummyLaura93 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> gorgeous pic mummy laura! <3 <3
> 
> 
> oh my i think id have felt queezy hearing about it too. :o
> 
> i hope you love your section as much as i did hun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a birth day picture from me, princess mummy :)Click to expand...
> 
> Tired mama!!! Lol :) what an adorable baby. Gosh I love the new born cheeks!!! <3 I wanna squish their faces 8DClick to expand...
> 
> Very tired and still a bit high haha, your sons are gorgeous! Can't wait to see what this baby is gonna look like. I'm so used to my Son and it's weird to think that I've made a child the same way I did the first one but it's gonna be a completely different person, know what I mean? :) xxClick to expand...

Love the baby pics! And I totally understand what you mean MummyL, I keep wondering how different this little one will be and find it strange picturing another little face. Every time I think of my baby I picture DS! They look quite different in the scans though....but equally cute :haha:

I had a fair bit of bleeding with DS and all was well (obviously!), apparently about a third of all women bleed at some time in pregnancy but it's never really mentioned. If you're feeling anxious about it definitely go see the Dr. Your work can just suck it up! 



JanetPlanet said:


> Gorgeous baby pictures! I just want to hug and squish every baby I see!:haha:
> 
> I've always been more scared of episiotomies and forceps than of a C-section for some reason. I've never had one, but I've had many abdominal surgeries...been cut from stem to stern several times.
> 
> You guys have reignited my fears about forceps. :nope:
> 
> How do you ladies feel about episiotomies? lol obviously no one wants one, but is it better than tearing? Ugh, just the thought of it.....:sick:

I was terrified of tearing, and episiotomies prior to giving birth. I ended up with having a horrific birth; the hospital were criminally negligent but we didn't sue as it not only does it go against my principles, I was so messed up afterwards I couldn't talk about it for over a year. I did raise a complaint though, in the hope that hat no woman would ever have to deal with what I did. Anyway... The incompetent, panicking Doc who delivered DS not only cut me unnecessarily, but I ended up with an internal 4th degree tear (yeah, the worst kind :cry:) due to her actions. Man, I'm still angry at that hospital! They didn't believe me that I was in labour, didn't call DH, so I also had to go through the whole thing alone. 

It's still up in the air as to whether I'll try to deliver naturally, or have an elective section. I'm terrified of both tbh. But, one things for sure, I will kick, scream, and do everything else I need to to make sure I get what I need, when I need it. You have to be your own advocate in labour, that's for sure! 



messica said:


> Afm - we did our gender reveal Saturday. Finally didn't have to keep it a secret anymore!!! The kids did a great job with shooting their balloons and everyone had a great time. We shared our names with family as well - Reed William and Evan John. Was a wonderful day filled and the outpouring of love was overwhelming :happydance:
> 
> We ordered cribs today too. Overstock is having a fabulous Labor Day sale so we finally made the leap. They'll be here on the 17th and then we'll be able to finish up the nursery!

Lovely reveal, and gorgeous family! 



sethsmummy said:


> BB - no sorry hun never had vibrations.
> 
> hopeful - sorry to hear your in pain hun :hugs: I hope it gets better soon.
> 
> 
> afm - well i wont be recieving any correspondence from the scan clinic... The clinic where i had it done is closing down this month. So no wonder she couldnt be bothered with my scan :dohh:

Not surprising really! How annoying that you won't get any answers though! 



PrincessMommy said:


> Seth- No wonder!! So sorry you don't get a proper apology now though ;(
> 
> Welsh- welcome back!! Good luck to you on your scan tomorrow <3 it's silly the midwife didn't just communicate with you. I feel like its a big problem with OBs and MWs these days... Just doctors in general I guess -.- pity. At least you know now and get to see little bean more often!! I was kind of hoping I would be considered high risk this time cuz my pregnancies are so close together but my OB didn't find it necessary :dohh:
> 
> I'm feeling a bit stressed here today ladies- between some tiffs with my mother lately and everything else going on (buying a new house in the next 2 months, getting approved for loans, hospital bills stacking up from my sons MRIs, then moving, the new baby, our gender reveal, money being tight until my husbands raise this month, blah blah blah) I will probably be on here for some major B&B love today. I guess the fuss with my mom last night made me super on edge :( I couldn't sleep and then I had horrid nightmares :coffee: :shrug: I am trying drawing a bath at the moment while DS naps. I hope it calms some nerves :nope:

Sorry you've had such a crappy day :hugs: I have a fairly up and down relationship with my Mother so I get how stressed it can make you feel when things aren't so great. Hope it gets better ASAP! 



waiting2c said:


> Omg all these birth stories have me remembering why I am terrified to do it again, I too had an awful experience that left us both traumatized for weeks afterwards. My poor ds head swelled 5 cm in the 3 hrs after birth and went to nicu.
> 
> I sincerely hope we all get a better time this time around, so jealous of those that have had a good birth!!
> 
> Hope you all are well!! Sm that sucks re clinic!! They are jerks
> 
> My anatomy scan is in 12 hours yay!!!! Finally get my gender!!

Sorry you had a difficult birth too :hugs: I took me a long time to recover from DS birth, in fact I'm not sure if I ever will, so I totally understand how it feels to face doing it again when it was rough the first time! It's hard getting over it when other people seem to do it all so easily, but I hope with all my heart that we get to be one of those people this time around. Good luck with your scan! X


----------



## JanetPlanet

buddyIV said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> How do you ladies feel about episiotomies? lol obviously no one wants one, but is it better than tearing? Ugh, just the thought of it.....:sick:
> 
> I was terrified of tearing, and episiotomies prior to giving birth. I ended up with having a horrific birth; the hospital were criminally negligent but we didn't sue as it not only does it go against my principles, I was so messed up afterwards I couldn't talk about it for over a year. I did raise a complaint though, in the hope that hat no woman would ever have to deal with what I did. Anyway... The incompetent, panicking Doc who delivered DS not only cut me unnecessarily, but I ended up with an internal 4th degree tear (yeah, the worst kind :cry:) due to her actions. Man, I'm still angry at that hospital! They didn't believe me that I was in labour, didn't call DH, so I also had to go through the whole thing alone.
> 
> It's still up in the air as to whether I'll try to deliver naturally, or have an elective section. I'm terrified of both tbh. But, one things for sure, I will kick, scream, and do everything else I need to to make sure I get what I need, when I need it. You have to be your own advocate in labour, that's for sure!Click to expand...

!!!! I am SOSOSO sorry you went through that!:hugs:I want to scream at your doctor and maybe even give HER an episiotomy...:growlmad:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

gertrude said:


> First off use tenalady type liners so you don't make yourself sore. Def do your pelvic floor but I would also mention it to your dr or midwife, they might be able to help x don't suffer in silence

I do keep meaning to use liners but by the time I remember Its too late to use one, the damage has been done, thank the Lord for sudocream, I must have been leaking today because I'm so sore after a 13 hour shift at work.


As for episiotomies, I don't actually mind the thought of one as opposed to tearing. Last year I had vaginal surgery where they cut away loads of nerve damaged tissue that was making sex and sometimes even just sitting quite painful. They also did 2 episiotomies, I their words, to give me more capacity, that made me laugh lol. Although the damage wasn't done by me being small (or oh being big which was his preferred thought) it was from tensing and being nervous. But I have to say I was surprised with how quickly and well it healed, I did get an infection which needed antibiotics but I think that's quite common with where it is. But I can honestly say I doubt I'd be pregnant now without it n the recovery wasn't as bad as I expected, I'd prefer an episiotomy to a section I think


----------



## waiting2c

Omg buddy that sounds awful!!! That is just so incompetent of them!

I had an episiotomy last time, I was asked first after two hours of pushing with no advance, that part was actually fine and his head did come out after that, unfortunately the rest of him was super stuck! They stitched it up well and was only sore for a few weeks, have no residual side effects or anything. Would definitely consider it again if time came and thought it was needed.


----------



## waiting2c

We are team pink!!!! So happy and everything was looking good apparently :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

waiting2c said:


> We are team pink!!!! So happy and everything was looking good apparently :)

Congratulations! Welcome to team pink!! :D :pink:


----------



## gertrude

itsnowmyturn said:


> I do keep meaning to use liners but by the time I remember Its too late to use one, the damage has been done, thank the Lord for sudocream, I must have been leaking today because I'm so sore after a 13 hour shift at work.

I really can't say it strongly enough! Put one on in the morning before you leave :) the difference to every aspect of your day is immeasurable.

That said, I went through about 2 weeks of feeling like I was constantly weeing, then I got worried about leaking waters, then it stopped. Just like that. And some googling later and it seems it's pretty common around this time (18-20 weeks ish). Just lots and lots of clear thin discharge. It's a horrid feeling having wet pants.

I'm not surprised your sore! Get them tenalady on! Or even just panty liners, though tena hold more


----------



## gertrude

I was induced and had a very quick labour really. I tore (I would prefer tearing to being cut) and had a second degree tear but they stitched me up well and I never even noticed the stitches :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

waiting2c said:


> We are team pink!!!! So happy and everything was looking good apparently :)

Congratulations. Glad everything is good :)


----------



## ab75

Good luck welshgirl xx
Congrats on team pink waiting xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

We are having a GIRL  the head was measuring small so im worried about that. Waiting on a call from the midwife from the hospital now.


----------



## buddyIV

Thanks for the support *janet * and *waiting* :hugs: The episiotomy actually healed fine, so I wouldn't necessarily object to being cut again. It was the tear that did me in. It makes it so hard to decide how to give birth this time; I could avoid the possibility of a bad tear again by having a section, but that carries risks and recovery too. Then again, I could go natural and be absolutely fine. I wish someone had a crystal ball so I could make the right decision about this :shrug:



waiting2c said:


> We are team pink!!!! So happy and everything was looking good apparently :)

That's wonderful news :cloud9::happydance: Hooray! I'm so happy for you! X


----------



## buddyIV

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> We are having a GIRL  the head was measuring small so im worried about that. Waiting on a call from the midwife from the hospital now.

Congratulations! Lovely news :hugs: I hope everything goes well with the call x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Still have 11 and a half days to wait for my scan.....I'm not counting them or anything lol


----------



## PrincessMommy

Congrats to both of you on team pink!!! Welcome :D


----------



## Pix

Wow!! I miss a few days and then there's load so pages!!

So many gender reveals! I love it! I cannot wait to find out! I didn't want to know but the party has me a bit pumped. And knowing all out family and friends will be there to share in the excitement is even better!!



I leak like crazy with my bladder. Did before being preggo as well. Not only do I have a double ureter but my bladder is tipped. So baby has been putting pressure on it from the getgo. Panty liners and cotton are you BFFs. 

Not too much to report. Changed my diet a bit to keep bp elevated and so far so good.  baby is soooo bouncy! I feel hard kicks and rolls daily now. It's absolutely incredible. 

We finally. Finally. Settled on a girls name. I'm so excited. I absolutely love it. But I think we may keep it a secret until delivery. Unless it's a boy. But may do the same then as well!!

Evelyn 

I love it! 

Side note: I'm beyond amazed at the amount of people who find it necessarily to comment on the size of a pregnant woman. It's horrifying. A woman at the bus stop yesterday got my attitude and all the moms probably thought I was nuts! She asked if I was pregnant then commented on how big I was. That in itself is an oxymoron. So I just told her I was getting lazy and chubby and walked away. Good grief. I'll have to post a belly shot for you all later!!

Regarding the episiotomies. They. Suck. I had a horrible one with my DD. Differences between a dr and midwife. Glad I learned that lesson. But remember it's your body and your baby. If you are delivering naturally be. VOCAL!!! Make the lube up and massage your perineum. My son had a bigger head than my daughter and he slid out!! I had a 4th degree tear with her and was horribly restricted. If you aren't happy find a doctor willing to listen. And yes you can interview doctors!! After my son I switched hospitals and found a women's center. Best decision I ever made. Make sure you are happy and that they are willing to follow your requests. 

Especially in the us!! A friend just posted his daughter had a c-section and a week later ended up in the ER due to a blood clotting side effect. All her fingers ended up with clots. We have horrible maternal care, which is why it's so hard to find good care. Idk about other countries. But finding a decent ob here is like a needle in a haystack!!!


----------



## ab75

Congrats on the girl welshgirl, hope she is ok xx

Whens your party pix? Xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

itsnowmyturn said:


> Still have 11 and a half days to wait for my scan.....I'm not counting them or anything lol

That will come round soo quick, trust me! My 20 week scan is in 12 days :D



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> We are having a GIRL  the head was measuring small so im worried about that. Waiting on a call from the midwife from the hospital now.

Congratualtions, lots of team pink now :) :pink:


----------



## MummyLaura93

Pix - Thats a gorgeous girls name! It's the one I wanted but OH wasn't too keen.
Glad things are going good for you :)
But yeah, some people can be really rude about pregnancy :nope: x


----------



## PrincessMommy

People are so dumb! Why can't they just not say anything? I remember AFTER I had my son I was still a bit chunky. I gained like 40ibs while pregnant and only lost 11 after having him. Some lady asked me how far along I was "uh, almost 2 months OUT of pregnancy" she didn't even say anything. If you don't know it's better to just not ask!! Lol.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Congrats to all the gender reveals!!! Lots of girls ! 

As far as episiotomies, I have one with my first and with my 4th. I think I probably could have avoided one with my first if the dr had slowed my pushing, and done some perineal massage, but he was old school, and I was young and dumb, lol. With my 4th, he was so much bigger, and got stuck. His head delivers fine, but his shoulders wouldn't, so they had to cut me, deliver his arm first. Even then, I had to give a good push to get him the rest if the way out. Having never torn, I couldn't tell you which I would prefer, and I never had any healing issues. I would always prefer not to have one of course. My cousin had a 4th degree tear and had to go in for reconstructive surgery later. I would prefer an episiotomy over that for sure! 

Been feeling lo like CRAZY over the last couple of days !! Love it!


----------



## wifey2013

ttc_lolly can you put me down as team blue :) I'm due January 8th!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I'm shrinking!

19+3 in the green and today at 21 weeks in the black.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PrincessMommy

Bb- I have found that what time of day you look at the bump- it varies. Like before/after a meal. Morning to night is also drastically different so I'm sure that's all it is :3 cute bumps!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It will be either bloat going down or baby moving position. For me it depends which side I look at because the baby seems to like to lay on my right hand side so have a big bump that side n not much on the left


----------



## Kailetski

Had my ultrasound today, looks like we are team :blue: the picture isn't the best quality and he didn't seem to want to cooperate and give us a profile shot but there is a somewhat creepy looking face picture.
 



Attached Files:







1536664_10152687550454450_42118717156412570_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7









10609417_10152687550474450_7700539597963454061_n.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## waiting2c

Kailetski said:


> Had my ultrasound today, looks like we are team :blue: the picture isn't the best quality and he didn't seem to want to cooperate and give us a profile shot but there is a somewhat creepy looking face picture.

Awww cool!!! Congratulations !!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Kaitlyn, welcome to team blue xx


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations hun! <3


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Argh so the hospital didnt ring me yesterday. I rang at 2:30 asking what was happening and they were still waiting for the doctor to look at the scan and stuff. I'm hoping they ring me this morning. And I'm hoping it wont be anything serious to worry about. Her head was measuring a week behind..fancy leaving people all stressed!


----------



## ab75

I hope you get some answers soon welshgirl xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

ab75 said:


> I hope you get some answers soon welshgirl xx

Thank you me too. Im stressing loads and the main thing I want to know is what if her head doesnt catch up! They didnt say anything about her brain development at the scan but argh its stressful and Alex has started playgroup today which gives me thinking time!


----------



## ab75

I would phone them back and tell them you need to know as it is worying you. Hope Alex enjoys playgroup xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Welsh- we had the opposite problem with my son. His head was too big and it's still growing a bit faster than his body, but steady to it. We have to get it checked monthly now but I remember at his 21w ultrasound they said his head was 1.5 weeks ahead. I asked if that was normal, they said it is normal for certain parts of baby to measure a week behind or ahead. So he was a bit abnormal, but I am sure everything is fine with your little bean!! I would phone again of you're feeling uneasy, though. Don't let them make you wait!!

On a random note I wanted to announce that last night I felt my first external kick!!!!! :D I was NOT expecting it at all :) I laid down for bed and I always just rest my hand on my tummy when trying to feel her. I didn't feel anything, then suddenly POP! Right on my hand. And right on my c-section scar o.o it felt a bit odd


----------



## ab75

Got more Christmas presents in, I need to be super organised this year.
On sat when I was in tesco they had a twirling my little pony for £5.50,I had seen it elsewhere for about £20 so I got it for Zoe's Christmas. Today it was £22!! They had smaller my little ponies today, price on shelf £5 buy one get one free, scanned at £8 each but I showed them the ticket so got 2 for a fiver, also got 2 minnie mouse play doh things down from £8 each to £2 each. I'm well pleased with myself lol.
And the 2 cute fluffy blankets I ordered from amazon for £3 each came today, so cute and well worth the money xx


----------



## buddyIV

Kailetski said:


> Had my ultrasound today, looks like we are team :blue: the picture isn't the best quality and he didn't seem to want to cooperate and give us a profile shot but there is a somewhat creepy looking face picture.

 Cool pics! Congratulations on team blue! x



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Argh so the hospital didnt ring me yesterday. I rang at 2:30 asking what was happening and they were still waiting for the doctor to look at the scan and stuff. I'm hoping they ring me this morning. And I'm hoping it wont be anything serious to worry about. Her head was measuring a week behind..fancy leaving people all stressed!

How frustrating! I really hope you hear from them soon! I know Dr's are, super busy but I think they sometimes forget that there's some person sitting by the phone worrying and waiting for their call. X



PrincessMommy said:


> Welsh- we had the opposite problem with my son. His head was too big and it's still growing a bit faster than his body, but steady to it. We have to get it checked monthly now but I remember at his 21w ultrasound they said his head was 1.5 weeks ahead. I asked if that was normal, they said it is normal for certain parts of baby to measure a week behind or ahead. So he was a bit abnormal, but I am sure everything is fine with your little bean!! I would phone again of you're feeling uneasy, though. Don't let them make you wait!!
> 
> On a random note I wanted to announce that last night I felt my first external kick!!!!! :D I was NOT expecting it at all :) I laid down for bed and I always just rest my hand on my tummy when trying to feel her. I didn't feel anything, then suddenly POP! Right on my hand. And right on my c-section scar o.o it felt a bit odd

:cloud9: aw lovely! It's amazing to feel those big kicks isn't it!? Total bliss! 

Had a lovely morning this morning; my bump has finally gotten big enough for a few of the other parents at nursery to congratulate me and ask how far along I am etc etc etc. It was so nice to be able to tell people :happydance: One of the Dad's was so funny though and said he thought I might be pregnant for a while but was terrified to ask in case he was wrong, so he waited till it was obvious lol!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Buddy- yes!! And I could feel her kicking and shifting when I woke up this am. I can even feel her wee little head with my fingers!! It's crazy how different this pregnancy is.. I feel like I am in a different body or something 
Oh and that daddy who waited to ask if you were pregnant is a sharp one! Haha! Someone taught him right  most men could use a lesson from him


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

PrincessMommy said:


> Welsh- we had the opposite problem with my son. His head was too big and it's still growing a bit faster than his body, but steady to it. We have to get it checked monthly now but I remember at his 21w ultrasound they said his head was 1.5 weeks ahead. I asked if that was normal, they said it is normal for certain parts of baby to measure a week behind or ahead. So he was a bit abnormal, but I am sure everything is fine with your little bean!! I would phone again of you're feeling uneasy, though. Don't let them make you wait!!
> 
> On a random note I wanted to announce that last night I felt my first external kick!!!!! :D I was NOT expecting it at all :) I laid down for bed and I always just rest my hand on my tummy when trying to feel her. I didn't feel anything, then suddenly POP! Right on my hand. And right on my c-section scar o.o it felt a bit odd

The sonographer told us she was literally just under the bottom acceptable percentile line. But she did say like every adult are different shapes and sizes, so are babies. That they could look at me and dean and say we both have small heads so she is like us etc but we left with no information from the antenatal clinic. They were meant to be expecting me at the antenatal clinic straight after my scan yesterday so I dont know why I am still waiting.
I just rang them again, the receptionist said "oh we have been busy this morning" basically told me to ring back in an hour. I've been waiting since 9:30 yesterday morning for answers! I'm taking Alex to the doctors later so don't want to miss this call. 

It's like I tried getting in touch with my midwife on tuesday, she wasnt there so another one left a message for her and said she would ring me back, nothing. Rang yesterday and apparently she tried getting in touch with me..well I had no voicemail or missed calls. Its like me and Alex fall off the radar with all these health professionals.
Will let you all know when I eventually get answers then I can catch up properly!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I'm sorry hun that's so irritating :( I'm certain it'll all be ok!! I think health offices/professionals are just SO terrible at communication most times. Sounds like me an my hubby. Whenever it's something important, we seem to not get these "calls" or "emails" that were sent to us. I would just keep ringin if I were you- so what if it's annoyong? They should have gotten back to you long ago. The most they can do is get flustered with you. Hoping you get a call soon and sending good vibes!!
Btw- my hubby and I have HUGE craniums. They can't find any issues with my son so they have told us it's just a result of two really big headed people  I'm hoping this poor little girl of mine doesn't end up having a huge head haha. I am sure that's just what's up with your baby, though <3


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Buddy- yes!! And I could feel her kicking and shifting when I woke up this am. I can even feel her wee little head with my fingers!! It's crazy how different this pregnancy is.. I feel like I am in a different body or something
> Oh and that daddy who waited to ask if you were pregnant is a sharp one! Haha! Someone taught him right  most men could use a lesson from him

It is so different second time around! I think you know so much more, and can tell things that you maybe wouldn't have first time. Maybe that's just me though :haha: 

The Dad is such a nice guy; he does all the nursery runs so I think he's around all the Mums enough to know better than to guess lol! I asked him if he'd wondered if I just gotten a bit fat over the summer :haha:


----------



## PrincessMommy

You're probably right! It's still totally strange to me, but it's fun :D today she is just a busy bee in there!! Whenever I sit down for a bit or lay she gives me a few jabs to remind me that she is here!!

Aw what a dedicated daddy! I love seeing men like that :) it's so refreshing :3 There was a guy at my place of work that thought I had just gotten fat :X I about did away with him >_<


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Right, she just rang me. She said they didnt measure baby's tummy at the scan so they can't tell if she is just on the smaller side. She said just because her head is on the bottom scale doesn't mean anything is wrong. She's writing to the ultrasound department for them to do a tummy measurement when I go back next Wednesday then if anything is wrong then to send me down to antenatal. 
So I'm not going to worry anymore until I need to. Whether there turns out to be something wrong or she is just petite she is loved regardless. I mean I'm only 5ft a bit on the larger side but small in height, my OH isn't really tall. Alex is petite also. 


Ab75 - some great bargains there. I need to get cracking with my Christmas shopping. Seen a cool army toy in poundstretchers which I will be picking up for Alex for christmas. He's getting super spoilt this year lol.

Princessmommy - yay for external kicks  I can't wait to be able to feel kicks from the outside. I've been feeling her kick for a couple of weeks now but on my notes from my scan yesterday it said I had an anterior placenta so prob why they aren't strong enough yet. With Alex me and OH both felt him kick the night we had our 20week scan. 
It's such a great feeling isn't it


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi: sorry I'm so behind on catching up. Still so busy, but DD1 went back to school today so hoping I'll have a little more free time to come online more and catch up :) any new gender reveals that I've missed? Hope everyone's doing ok? :flower:

Just noticed I've moved up to the last 2nd tri box on my ticker :shock: love it when that happens but they seem to be moving soooo quickly! Only 4 & a bit weeks until 3rd tri. I feel excited and sick just thinking about it :rofl:



ab75 said:


> Got more Christmas presents in, I need to be super organised this year.
> On sat when I was in tesco they had a twirling my little pony for £5.50,I had seen it elsewhere for about £20 so I got it for Zoe's Christmas. Today it was £22!! They had smaller my little ponies today, price on shelf £5 buy one get one free, scanned at £8 each but I showed them the ticket so got 2 for a fiver, also got 2 minnie mouse play doh things down from £8 each to £2 each. I'm well pleased with myself lol.
> And the 2 cute fluffy blankets I ordered from amazon for £3 each came today, so cute and well worth the money xx

You're super organised! Every year I say I'm going to start early and I never do :blush: I've only just started buying for DD1's bday which is at the end of this month. Oops! But have started picking up some little bits for DD2's in November, so hoping once this month is out of the way they'll both be sorted for b'days and I can concentrate on Xmas! Awww wish I'd seen or known about the MLP bargain in tesco :dohh: they are so bloody expensive!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Only just seen your post welsh girl :hugs: I'm sure everything's fine, and you're right - do not worry, definitely not at least until you have all of the answers xx


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Argh so the hospital didnt ring me yesterday. I rang at 2:30 asking what was happening and they were still waiting for the doctor to look at the scan and stuff. I'm hoping they ring me this morning. And I'm hoping it wont be anything serious to worry about. Her head was measuring a week behind..fancy leaving people all stressed!

glad you finally got some answers hun. Cant believe they didnt measure her stomach though :s thats a standard measurement. Fx the re-scan goes fine and shes just petite hun <3 



PrincessMommy said:


> Welsh- we had the opposite problem with my son. His head was too big and it's still growing a bit faster than his body, but steady to it. We have to get it checked monthly now but I remember at his 21w ultrasound they said his head was 1.5 weeks ahead. I asked if that was normal, they said it is normal for certain parts of baby to measure a week behind or ahead. So he was a bit abnormal, but I am sure everything is fine with your little bean!! I would phone again of you're feeling uneasy, though. Don't let them make you wait!!
> 
> On a random note I wanted to announce that last night I felt my first external kick!!!!! :D I was NOT expecting it at all :) I laid down for bed and I always just rest my hand on my tummy when trying to feel her. I didn't feel anything, then suddenly POP! Right on my hand. And right on my c-section scar o.o it felt a bit odd

congratulations on feeling outside kicks hun!! 



ab75 said:


> Got more Christmas presents in, I need to be super organised this year.
> On sat when I was in tesco they had a twirling my little pony for £5.50,I had seen it elsewhere for about £20 so I got it for Zoe's Christmas. Today it was £22!! They had smaller my little ponies today, price on shelf £5 buy one get one free, scanned at £8 each but I showed them the ticket so got 2 for a fiver, also got 2 minnie mouse play doh things down from £8 each to £2 each. I'm well pleased with myself lol.
> And the 2 cute fluffy blankets I ordered from amazon for £3 each came today, so cute and well worth the money xx

ooo blankets? do share lol. Iv been finding a few bargains too. I have loads for the boys already but all wrapped it looks like nothing :s Even though its cost a fortune. Need to get some more this month. And also think what ds1 is having for his birthday. I dont know whether to give him the ipad .. or get something else :shrug: :dohh:



buddyIV said:


> Kailetski said:
> 
> 
> Had my ultrasound today, looks like we are team :blue: the picture isn't the best quality and he didn't seem to want to cooperate and give us a profile shot but there is a somewhat creepy looking face picture.
> 
> Cool pics! Congratulations on team blue! x
> 
> 
> 
> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Argh so the hospital didnt ring me yesterday. I rang at 2:30 asking what was happening and they were still waiting for the doctor to look at the scan and stuff. I'm hoping they ring me this morning. And I'm hoping it wont be anything serious to worry about. Her head was measuring a week behind..fancy leaving people all stressed!Click to expand...
> 
> How frustrating! I really hope you hear from them soon! I know Dr's are, super busy but I think they sometimes forget that there's some person sitting by the phone worrying and waiting for their call. X
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> Welsh- we had the opposite problem with my son. His head was too big and it's still growing a bit faster than his body, but steady to it. We have to get it checked monthly now but I remember at his 21w ultrasound they said his head was 1.5 weeks ahead. I asked if that was normal, they said it is normal for certain parts of baby to measure a week behind or ahead. So he was a bit abnormal, but I am sure everything is fine with your little bean!! I would phone again of you're feeling uneasy, though. Don't let them make you wait!!
> 
> On a random note I wanted to announce that last night I felt my first external kick!!!!! :D I was NOT expecting it at all :) I laid down for bed and I always just rest my hand on my tummy when trying to feel her. I didn't feel anything, then suddenly POP! Right on my hand. And right on my c-section scar o.o it felt a bit odd Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9: aw lovely! It's amazing to feel those big kicks isn't it!? Total bliss!
> 
> Had a lovely morning this morning; my bump has finally gotten big enough for a few of the other parents at nursery to congratulate me and ask how far along I am etc etc etc. It was so nice to be able to tell people :happydance: One of the Dad's was so funny though and said he thought I might be pregnant for a while but was terrified to ask in case he was wrong, so he waited till it was obvious lol!Click to expand...

aww yey! Its so nice when people notice <3 nobody has noticed im pregnant yet :haha: its nice but sucks at the same time as they obv think im just getting fatter :haha: Waht a nice guy to wait till its obvious though! 

I have a friend who is really really slim when not pregnant and when she was quite big someone looked at her and said "ohh look at the size of you when are you due?" and she just looked at them and said "erm im not pregnant"... well this poor persons face just dropped :rofl: she did tell her after 5 mins she was only joking though lol


----------



## ab75

Thats good that you are getting another scan Welsh girl. Hope all is well. I forgot poundstretcher did toys!!xx

Lolly, I have a lot bought already. Zoe is getting the MLP castle thing with the slide and swing so when I saw those other ponies at that price I had to get them lol xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I only have 8 Xmas/birthday presents left to get and I'm done, oh can bloody wait lol. I can't be bothered with Xmas this year, I'm doing it early just to please family n have a meal with them but if it was up to me I'd not bother thus year n just buy for nieces n nephews


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> I only have 8 Xmas/birthday presents left to get and I'm done, oh can bloody wait lol. I can't be bothered with Xmas this year, I'm doing it early just to please family n have a meal with them but if it was up to me I'd not bother thus year n just buy for nieces n nephews

i dont do a lot of adults. I get my parents, ohs parents, my sister and bil, and my nanna and thats it for adults. then i just get my neices and nephews and cousins little girl. 

Im looking forward to it this year (even got excited today to see the choccies out in co-op.. both boys for a choccy santa :haha: ) but im not spending it with family this year.. will just be us and the boys.


----------



## ab75

We just buy a small thing for grandparents from the girls and I buy for my 3 nephews,2 nieces and stepson. Already got nieces and nephews gifts and a few things for the girls and know what I am getting grandparents, so thats half the battle lol. 
Going to buy a couple of things for baby and a son's 1st Christmas card in case he comes early xx


----------



## Littleluce83

I have had a horrid few days. The ranitidine the doctors gave me for the gallbladder/heartburn pain I was having didn't work after a week so ended up back at the doctors surgery yesterday. They were concerned I may have h pylori or pre eclampsia so I had to have my urine checked and a stool sample. The urine sample showed sugar so I now have to have the glucose test that I was going to have at 28 weeks tomorrow as I may now have gestational diabetes. Ended up in a&e aswell because I was told to keep taking ranitidine with Gaviscon and was in agony. Am now on omeprazole for a week to see if that makes any difference to my pain and if it does have to get more from the doctors as well as wait for a hall blabber ultrasound. The next 4 months are going to seem so long :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Is that the twilight sparkle castle? She got that already for her birthday last year and has all of the Equestria girls dolls, so now I don't know what to buy that is worth the money AND is durable - DD2 likes to eat and break stuff, much to poor DD1's dismay :lol:

Oh no I'm sorry you're having a rough time of it at the moment Luce :hugs: when's your GTT? I hope you don't have GD but if you do it's good they'll be able to diagnose and treat early x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Luce I'm on Oneprazole. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Littleluce83

brunettebimbo said:


> Luce I'm on Oneprazole. Brilliant stuff!

Did it take a few days for it to properly kick in for you? I think I'm feeling a tad better but I'm still in some pain so hoping after a few days worth I'll be feeling more myself xxxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

This will be the last year I'm buying for brothers, sils, cousins, etc. I will get them uncle and auntie presents off the sprog but other than that it's going to be more expensive. They're lucky they r getting any this year, Im not one to be petty but my brothers stopped buying for me a while ago, their gfs buy the gifts n one brother didn't bother the year his gf got pregnant. I'm trying with the idea of not bothering but I think il just get them something cheap for the home. Depends what mood I'm in while I'm finishing my shopping lol


----------



## Littleluce83

ttc_lolly said:


> Oh no I'm sorry you're having a rough time of it at the moment Luce :hugs: when's your GTT? I hope you don't have GD but if you do it's good they'll be able to diagnose and treat early x


It's tomorrow at 8.10 so I can only have water from 10pm tonight. Diabetes runs in my family so I knew was going to have to be tested, just not this early :(


----------



## Luvspnk31

Finally getting some boys in the mix here, congrats!!

So, I was at my endocrinology appt today ( I have hypothyroidism) , and she told me I have a heart murmur. I called my OB just to let her know. I'm not super worried, but ive also been having a lot of palpitations, and she offered me a referral to a cardiologist, so I took it. I think I'll feel better knowing one way or the other. Not sure how long I'll have to wait for that appt.


----------



## DolceBella

PrincessMommy said:


> Welsh- we had the opposite problem with my son. His head was too big and it's still growing a bit faster than his body, but steady to it. We have to get it checked monthly now but I remember at his 21w ultrasound they said his head was 1.5 weeks ahead. I asked if that was normal, they said it is normal for certain parts of baby to measure a week behind or ahead. So he was a bit abnormal, but I am sure everything is fine with your little bean!! I would phone again of you're feeling uneasy, though. Don't let them make you wait!!
> 
> On a random note I wanted to announce that last night I felt my first external kick!!!!! :D I was NOT expecting it at all :) I laid down for bed and I always just rest my hand on my tummy when trying to feel her. I didn't feel anything, then suddenly POP! Right on my hand. And right on my c-section scar o.o it felt a bit odd

How fun to feel kicks on the outside! DD2 was laying with her head on my belly and took a good whack from the baby! She giggled for an hour!



Luvspnk31 said:


> Finally getting some boys in the mix here, congrats!!
> 
> So, I was at my endocrinology appt today ( I have hypothyroidism) , and she told me I have a heart murmur. I called my OB just to let her know. I'm not super worried, but ive also been having a lot of palpitations, and she offered me a referral to a cardiologist, so I took it. I think I'll feel better knowing one way or the other. Not sure how long I'll have to wait for that appt.

Hypothyroidism can definitely cause some palpitations if levels are off. Keep in mind that we're at the peak gestation for this to happen normally though. Our blood volume can increase by 40% to accommodate the blood flow needed for the placenta. We can get palpitations for a bit til our hearts get used to the increased volume. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Welsh- sooo odd they didn't measure everything!! Not to worry hun, as I said I'm sure baby is just fine!! :) -hugs-
It is amazing to feel the kicks!! I thought I had an anterior placenta too but I started to feel some real movement this past week. I hope you get some good kicks soon! That's so cool about your son kicking the night of the scan. It's like he was trying to say hello again!! :D our son kicked me good at almost 17 weeks. We were lucky like you guys and got to feel the kicks together :) he has some strooooooong legs now too (no wonder- he used me as a kickboxing bag in the womb =_=) my hubby wasn't lucky enough to feel the first external kick last night. I placed his hand where I felt it immediately following it. She decided to just give me one good kick, though


----------



## hopeful2012

I'm starting to feel good movement now. I ended up taking DD to after hours pediatrician due to her be snotty and coughing for going on 4 weeks. It was getting worse not better. Sure enough she has a double ear infection and upper respiratory infections. Now we have 10 days of antibiotics that hurt her tummy. She is coughing worse today, so I'm hoping these meds hurry up and kick in. I hate when my sweet girl is sick. On top of that, I have a severe sore throat that won't stop. I'm sure I have been exposed to strep throat too. Hopefully it's allergies, but we'll see.

Anyone have any ideas of what will help? I have tried hot tea with honey, soup, cold drinks, and I take allergy meds daily anyway.


----------



## Kailetski

It looks like you have missed a few of us ttc_lolly I'm :blue: and I know some others had their scans the same day as me.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Littleluce83 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Luce I'm on Oneprazole. Brilliant stuff!
> 
> Did it take a few days for it to properly kick in for you? I think I'm feeling a tad better but I'm still in some pain so hoping after a few days worth I'll be feeling more myself xxxxClick to expand...

I take it because I'm on aspirin and the aspirin was making me throw up blood. It took a couple of days to stop!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Finally at 20 weeks, I'm now officially on the countdown, is it January yet?


----------



## ab75

ttc_lolly said:


> Is that the twilight sparkle castle? She got that already for her birthday last year and has all of the Equestria girls dolls, so now I don't know what to buy that is worth the money AND is durable - DD2 likes to eat and break stuff, much to poor DD1's dismay :lol:
> 
> Oh no I'm sorry you're having a rough time of it at the moment Luce :hugs: when's your GTT? I hope you don't have GD but if you do it's good they'll be able to diagnose and treat early x

Yes it is that one xx


----------



## ab75

itsnowmyturn said:


> Finally at 20 weeks, I'm now officially on the countdown, is it January yet?

Lol, not quite, but nearly! It'll be here b4 you know it. Happy 20 weeks xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 20 weeks itsnowmyturn!

I'm not able to get online much kailetski, so do keep missing individual gender reveals but I'll update the OP with your :blue: now. Anyone else I've missed if I don't see your posts on this very fast moving thread, you can always pm me and I'll update :thumbup:

Next big milestone coming up for us all... V-Day :wohoo: for those that don't know, 24 weeks gestation is classed as viable. So if, god forbid, you were to go into labour or had to deliver baby from 24w onwards, their survival rate is much higher than what it previously was and doctors will do all they can to help babies survive. Of course, we don't want any babies being born any time soon, but it's always a good and reassuring milestone to reach I think :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been thinking about it for the last few days. I may relax a little more at 24 weeks!


----------



## PrincessMommy

24 weeks still isn't so relaxing for me as I went in to pre-term at 28 with my son. SO glad they were able to stop it. I probably will be tense until at least 30 weeks :dohh:

It's still a great milestone though!! I can't wait to get there in 6 more weeks <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm throwing up again today, I feel awful. More so for my son because the weather is lovely and we are stuck in in our PJs!


----------



## Luvspnk31

DolceBella said:


> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> Welsh- we had the opposite problem with my son. His head was too big and it's still growing a bit faster than his body, but steady to it. We have to get it checked monthly now but I remember at his 21w ultrasound they said his head was 1.5 weeks ahead. I asked if that was normal, they said it is normal for certain parts of baby to measure a week behind or ahead. So he was a bit abnormal, but I am sure everything is fine with your little bean!! I would phone again of you're feeling uneasy, though. Don't let them make you wait!!
> 
> On a random note I wanted to announce that last night I felt my first external kick!!!!! :D I was NOT expecting it at all :) I laid down for bed and I always just rest my hand on my tummy when trying to feel her. I didn't feel anything, then suddenly POP! Right on my hand. And right on my c-section scar o.o it felt a bit odd
> 
> How fun to feel kicks on the outside! DD2 was laying with her head on my belly and took a good whack from the baby! She giggled for an hour!
> 
> 
> 
> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> Finally getting some boys in the mix here, congrats!!
> 
> So, I was at my endocrinology appt today ( I have hypothyroidism) , and she told me I have a heart murmur. I called my OB just to let her know. I'm not super worried, but ive also been having a lot of palpitations, and she offered me a referral to a cardiologist, so I took it. I think I'll feel better knowing one way or the other. Not sure how long I'll have to wait for that appt.Click to expand...
> 
> Hypothyroidism can definitely cause some palpitations if levels are off. Keep in mind that we're at the peak gestation for this to happen normally though. Our blood volume can increase by 40% to accommodate the blood flow needed for the placenta. We can get palpitations for a bit til our hearts get used to the increased volume. :hugs:Click to expand...


I'm not super concerned, but they actually started getting worse before I got pg, so they've been going on since March. Now, they haven't gotten worse since being pg, but they're still frequent enough to bother me, and along with the murmur, I will def feel better just to consult with the dr. Some days, I have them every other beat for a good part off the day. I don't have other symptoms with them, so that's a good thing. I saw my labs yesterday, and my potassium is slightly low which could be contributing to them as well. Thx for the encouraging words. :)


----------



## wildchic

Happy 20weeks itnowmyturn! I too am 20weeks(according to my last scan, not ticker). 

Brunette- sorry you're throwing up again hun! Are you using anything for it? I don't throw up, just get extremely bloated when I over eat! I hope it eases up soon for you!

AFM- feeling these two munchkins everyday now:) such a lovely feeling! 

(***TMI warning***) 
Any of you have a really sore and painful Vagina??? I can't even move at night when I'm sleeping! It wakes me up and I struggle getting out of bed because its really painful and heavy! Dh thinks its my body getting ready for birth! What?? Its WAY to early! 
My next scan is 2 + 1/2weeks away, which is 4ever!!!


----------



## ab75

Happy 20 weeks wildchic. I used to get those pains with the girls when I was a bit further on, I think its just the weight of pregnancy, your probs feeling it sooner since you have 2 in there xx


----------



## wildchic

ab75 said:


> Happy 20 weeks wildchic. I used to get those pains with the girls when I was a bit further on, I think its just the weight of pregnancy, your probs feeling it sooner since you have 2 in there xx

Thanx! I hope you're right and its nothing serious! I've had this for about 2weeks and thought it would go away, but instead, it got worse!


----------



## ab75

Just mention it to your mw just in case but I think its probably just another of the joys of pregnancy. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What sort of pain? I've had loads of problems with mine! :lol:
I don't take anything for sickness because it's not all the time. I just seem to be having about one bad episode a week now!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> What sort of pain? I've had loads of problems with mine! :lol:
> I don't take anything for sickness because it's not all the time. I just seem to be having about one bad episode a week now!

That sucks! Do you maybe eat something that triggers it? I know for me, when I have tea/coffee with milk in, I get very bloated and want to throw up, so I try avoid milk when possible! 

The pain I have 'down there' is like a heavy feeling, like when I turn while laying, all pressure is on that area making it difficult and painful to move!


----------



## ttc_lolly

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm throwing up again today, I feel awful. More so for my son because the weather is lovely and we are stuck in in our PJs!

Awww sorry you're sickness is back :hugs: hope it buggers off soon for you.



wildchic said:


> Happy 20weeks itnowmyturn! I too am 20weeks(according to my last scan, not ticker).
> 
> Brunette- sorry you're throwing up again hun! Are you using anything for it? I don't throw up, just get extremely bloated when I over eat! I hope it eases up soon for you!
> 
> AFM- feeling these two munchkins everyday now:) such a lovely feeling!
> 
> (***TMI warning***)
> Any of you have a really sore and painful Vagina??? I can't even move at night when I'm sleeping! It wakes me up and I struggle getting out of bed because its really painful and heavy! Dh thinks its my body getting ready for birth! What?? Its WAY to early!
> My next scan is 2 + 1/2weeks away, which is 4ever!!!

Happy 20 weeks to you too wildchic!

Is it more of pelvis/deep muscle kinda pain? Or definitely just the insides of your vajayjay!? If it's the first, it could be the start of SPD and that is hell on earth. Speak with your health professional and see if you can get to see a physiotherapist for some exercises to do to help and a support belt :thumbup: if it's the latter, could just be all the extra blood we have got circulating around, especially down there. I felt really heavy and swollen down there once I hit third tri with my girls, but as you're carrying two it's possible you're already feeling that way :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

wildchic said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> What sort of pain? I've had loads of problems with mine! :lol:
> I don't take anything for sickness because it's not all the time. I just seem to be having about one bad episode a week now!
> 
> That sucks! Do you maybe eat something that triggers it? I know for me, when I have tea/coffee with milk in, I get very bloated and want to throw up, so I try avoid milk when possible!
> 
> The pain I have 'down there' is like a heavy feeling, like when I turn while laying, all pressure is on that area making it difficult and painful to move!Click to expand...

I was just about to say the same as lolly hun.. it could be SPD.. which is an utter joy. Try keeping your legs together and knees slightly bent when you turn in bed. and when you get in/out do it in stages, again keeping your legs together as much as you can. do your pelvic floor excercices if its not painful to do so and get a support belt if you can also. I have started with SPD too (had it with both of the boys), its no fun at all. xxx


----------



## wildchic

ttc_lolly said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I'm throwing up again today, I feel awful. More so for my son because the weather is lovely and we are stuck in in our PJs!
> 
> Awww sorry you're sickness is back :hugs: hope it buggers off soon for you.
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Happy 20weeks itnowmyturn! I too am 20weeks(according to my last scan, not ticker).
> 
> Brunette- sorry you're throwing up again hun! Are you using anything for it? I don't throw up, just get extremely bloated when I over eat! I hope it eases up soon for you!
> 
> AFM- feeling these two munchkins everyday now:) such a lovely feeling!
> 
> (***TMI warning***)
> Any of you have a really sore and painful Vagina??? I can't even move at night when I'm sleeping! It wakes me up and I struggle getting out of bed because its really painful and heavy! Dh thinks its my body getting ready for birth! What?? Its WAY to early!
> My next scan is 2 + 1/2weeks away, which is 4ever!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Happy 20 weeks to you too wildchic!
> 
> Is it more of pelvis/deep muscle kinda pain? Or definitely just the insides of your vajayjay!? If it's the first, it could be the start of SPD and that is hell on earth. Speak with your health professional and see if you can get to see a physiotherapist for some exercises to do to help and a support belt :thumbup: if it's the latter, could just be all the extra blood we have got circulating around, especially down there. I felt really heavy and swollen down there once I hit third tri with my girls, but as you're carrying two it's possible you're already feeling that way :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanx:) Sorry for being thick, but what's SPD? I've got a support band, but it makes the bloating worse! It hurts most when I sit for long periods and through the night. It helps a bit when I'm moving around. Its definitely not the inside, more the whole thing, know what I mean? Kinda difficult to explain, all I can I say is that its VERY painful and that I wish it would go away!


----------



## sethsmummy

The symphysis pubis is a stiff joint that connects the two halves of your pelvis. This joint is strengthened by a dense network of tough, flexible tissues (ligaments). Your body produces a hormone called relaxin, which softens your ligaments in order to help your baby pass through your pelvis. 

Your pelvic joints move more during and just after pregnancy. This can cause inflammation and pain, and may lead to the condition symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD). 

What are the symptoms of SPD?

Pain in the pubic area and groin are the most common symptoms, though you may also have the following signs: 
Back pain, pelvic girdle pain or hip pain.
A grinding or clicking sensation in your pubic area.
Pain down the inside of your thighs or between your legs. It can be made worse by parting your legs, walking, going up or down stairs or moving around in bed.
Worse pain at night. SPD can prevent you from sleeping well. Getting up to go to the toilet in the middle of the night can be especially painful


----------



## brunettebimbo

WC I'm not sure if anything sets it off. Milk has done in the past!
I hope you don't have SPD, it's so painful! I had it with Tristan towards the end. 

Anyone else's body not really feeling pregnant? I remember being massive and uncomfortable by now with Tristan but this time round I've hardly any bump and what little bump I have is still squishy. I can still bend down, lay on my back etc no problems. I'm not complaining I just was under the impression you were bigger 2nd time round!? The only thing I struggle with is walking for a while, I get out of breath and tired quickly!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls, please can I be really cheeky? Please can you sign this epetition? One of my friends friends son died because of a cot bumper. His Mum is trying to ban the sale of them. She needs 10k signatures! https://submissions.epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/54991


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ur only bigger if ur tummy muscles r still loose (I think) if uv got ur muscles bk up to strength then it will be like a first again.

Iv already told everyone not to buy me any cot bumpers they r an accident waiting to happen, cloth around ur babies head is waiting for suffocation and ties are waiting for strangulation. I would hate the thought of any of these happening but I wouldnt use one ever. My sil puts teddies in with her childrens cot n I cringe every time I see a picture where the baby is sleeping and there is a big teddy at the top of the cot


----------



## ab75

Signed it bb xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls :)

Crowded cots are a massive no no. All you need to make a cot look pretty is your beautiful baby inside! I don't understand why people take the risk personally.


----------



## buddyIV

Littleluce83 said:


> I have had a horrid few days. The ranitidine the doctors gave me for the gallbladder/heartburn pain I was having didn't work after a week so ended up back at the doctors surgery yesterday. They were concerned I may have h pylori or pre eclampsia so I had to have my urine checked and a stool sample. The urine sample showed sugar so I now have to have the glucose test that I was going to have at 28 weeks tomorrow as I may now have gestational diabetes. Ended up in a&e aswell because I was told to keep taking ranitidine with Gaviscon and was in agony. Am now on omeprazole for a week to see if that makes any difference to my pain and if it does have to get more from the doctors as well as wait for a hall blabber ultrasound. The next 4 months are going to seem so long :(

:hugs: hope everything turns out to be ok, but if not then at least you know about it a bit earlier and can start to manage it. X



Luvspnk31 said:


> Finally getting some boys in the mix here, congrats!!
> 
> So, I was at my endocrinology appt today ( I have hypothyroidism) , and she told me I have a heart murmur. I called my OB just to let her know. I'm not super worried, but ive also been having a lot of palpitations, and she offered me a referral to a cardiologist, so I took it. I think I'll feel better knowing one way or the other. Not sure how long I'll have to wait for that appt.

Goodness that must have been a shock! Glad your so calm though, as I'm sure stress and worry wouldn't improve anything. :hugs: to you honey x



brunettebimbo said:


> WC I'm not sure if anything sets it off. Milk has done in the past!
> I hope you don't have SPD, it's so painful! I had it with Tristan towards the end.
> 
> Anyone else's body not really feeling pregnant? I remember being massive and uncomfortable by now with Tristan but this time round I've hardly any bump and what little bump I have is still squishy. I can still bend down, lay on my back etc no problems. I'm not complaining I just was under the impression you were bigger 2nd time round!? The only thing I struggle with is walking for a while, I get out of breath and tired quickly!

I'm only just starting to feel a bit more bumpy lol! My bump is definitely more squishy, but I'm hoping that's down to having decent fluid levels this time. I got married at 5 months pregnant with DS, and think I'm only marginally bigger now. 

I signed your petition too :thumbup: So sad that tragedies like this still happen. Our cot was always completely bare, but that's only because I read up on it all beforehand. They 100% shouldn't sell those things!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I just read about that brunettebimbo :( so sad. Nothing should be in a cot for under 1's I don't think, it's just not necessary. Poor little boy :nope:

I'm feeling pregnant, but in a good way! Like all the good stuff, before it gets to the "Arghhh I've had enough now, get it out of me" stage :rofl: the gentle little kicks, a nice round bump and sleeping and feeling generally well. Give it another 6-8 weeks and I'm sure I won't sound so happy :lol:


----------



## SCgirl

I know I've complained over the last few weeks about not being able to feel baby with this anterior placenta... thankfully it seems to be off-centered. since 20 weeks plus a few days, I've been aware of definite flutters. In the last 2-3 days, those have turned into tiny tumbles... but just way down low and on one side of my stomach.

It was enough that dh could feel them! I can also see my tummy jump on that side!

I can't imagine how amazing it would be if this was happening over my entire tummy- I'd be constantly laughing and holding it! Sigh- if only... oh well, this is sooo much better than nothing!


----------



## JanetPlanet

SCgirl said:


> I know I've complained over the last few weeks about not being able to feel baby with this anterior placenta... thankfully it seems to be off-centered. since 20 weeks plus a few days, I've been aware of definite flutters. In the last 2-3 days, those have turned into tiny tumbles... but just way down low and on one side of my stomach.
> 
> It was enough that dh could feel them! I can also see my tummy jump on that side!
> 
> I can't imagine how amazing it would be if this was happening over my entire tummy- I'd be constantly laughing and holding it! Sigh- if only... oh well, this is sooo much better than nothing!

Complain away...isn't that what this place is for? :hugs:How exciting that your dh felt him! (I think I remember you're having a boy?) Exciting!

I've been able to feel kicks, punches and pushing on the outside for weeks, but the little guy would stop moving the instant my hubby touched my belly. But tonight he finally felt him...twice!! And this morning the first thing hubby told me when he woke up was that he had a dream that the baby grabbed his arm. Coincidental, but weird!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant SC :happydance:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It should be my scan tomorrow :'( I could kill my oh, 1 week to wait. 

I was looking at where the uterus sits at different weeks, looks like it doesn't raise much above the belly button up to 22 weeks then between 22 and 24 weeks it does a huge jump so I suspect everyone who feels small at the moment will have a nice big bump by the end of week 24. 

My weight gain is still good at only 5lb, but that's 2lb on in 2 weeks so I should probably not do what I normally do on nights and live on take aways lol, might do myself lots of salads for my shifts and try to steadily gain the weight rather than pile it on and be miserable lol. 

How is everyone feeling


----------



## brunettebimbo

My sickness is creeping back :sick: and I have a sore back! :lol: Apart from that I'm doing good. His movements are so strong now, I feel so blessed to be his Mummy and can't wait to meet him! 

I like looking at those belly charts. It wasn't that long ago that he was still hiding behind my pubic bone and is now up to my belly button!


----------



## wildchic

sethsmummy said:


> The symphysis pubis is a stiff joint that connects the two halves of your pelvis. This joint is strengthened by a dense network of tough, flexible tissues (ligaments). Your body produces a hormone called relaxin, which softens your ligaments in order to help your baby pass through your pelvis.
> 
> Your pelvic joints move more during and just after pregnancy. This can cause inflammation and pain, and may lead to the condition symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD).
> 
> What are the symptoms of SPD?
> 
> Pain in the pubic area and groin are the most common symptoms, though you may also have the following signs:
> Back pain, pelvic girdle pain or hip pain.
> A grinding or clicking sensation in your pubic area.
> Pain down the inside of your thighs or between your legs. It can be made worse by parting your legs, walking, going up or down stairs or moving around in bed.
> Worse pain at night. SPD can prevent you from sleeping well. Getting up to go to the toilet in the middle of the night can be especially painful

Thanks for the info sethsmummy:) This is exactly what I'm feeling! I'll have to let my doc know and see if there's anything I can do to help ease off the pain. In the mean time, google will have to do! Thanks again.


----------



## wifey2013

I'm finally getting some good kicks from our baby boy!Since last week I've been feeling them on and off and now I'm feeling them pretty much everyday. Last night my OH also got a chance to see one, and it was the biggest one yet. I never felt any flutters, just went straight to jabs and kicks, it's the best feeling yet!


----------



## ab75

I have been having pelvic and bump pain when walking, got a Nexcare bump support from Mothercare yesterday and was out for a walk for 2 hours this morning with the dog, totally pain free. Was well worth the £37.99 xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I have a support band from my pregnancy with Tristan. It was so uncomfortable!


----------



## ab75

Mine was ok after I got it into a comfortable position xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is it quite like a wrestlers belt? :lol:


----------



## 0203

I might have to look into these support belts, I am finding walk in to work harder and harder, I live so close though and don't want to drive there that often so I want to continue walking for as long as possible.

Any of you girls got any idea of when you are going to start your maternity leave? Or ladies with children already, how long did you work for?


----------



## PrincessMommy

0203- I have had horrible pelvic pain all weeks so I think I need a band too :( my tail bone feels like it's gonna break off!! On the subject of working.. I will be working until the end of next month. However- my kids are going to be EXTREMELY close in age. Almost exactly 12 months apart. So I have to take it easy. I wasn't advised to be working right now but we really have no choice at the moment ;(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm leaving 16th December and using about 2 weeks annual leave. I will be about 36 weeks.


----------



## wildchic

The support band for me is very uncomfortable! The part that goes over my tummy makes me bloated when I eat. Maybe a belt would be better?


----------



## buddyIV

No help with the bands and belts ladies, but I really hope they're a good solution and that you're all feeling lots more comfortable soon.

I'll be working till the end of December, all going well. I submitted my PhD thesis in April, and just found out my Viva (massive final oral exam...:wacko:) will be at the end of October. I'm so glad it'll be out of the way before the end of the year! Hopefully I'll be Dr Buddy by the time baby arrives :thumbup:


----------



## Izzie74

As a teacher I will finish at the end of this term, around the 11th December. Being due at the end of January, that will give me about six weeks hopefully to prepare.


----------



## 0203

Izzie74 said:


> As a teacher I will finish at the end of this term, around the 11th December. Being due at the end of January, that will give me about six weeks hopefully to prepare.

My term ends 19th December, I will be 37 and a half weeks. I really want to work until the end of term but am a bit worried about it.


----------



## SCgirl

Assuming I have no issues, I plan to work until Christmas break (starts 12/19, I'll be 36.5 weeks). Otherwise I'd be expected to go back on the 5th of January, 2 days shy of 39 weeks... don't think that's a good idea.

We'll see how long I can stay- I'm in lots of pain now, my job involves lots of lifting/squatting/chasing kids around/trying not to get bit or scratched... also bugs are already starting to get passed around!

As far as going back after... that's something dh and I are weighing out.


----------



## Izzie74

0203 said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> As a teacher I will finish at the end of this term, around the 11th December. Being due at the end of January, that will give me about six weeks hopefully to prepare.
> 
> My term ends 21st December, I will be 37 and a half weeks. I really want to work until the end of term but am a bit worried about it.Click to expand...

I know I'm lucky to finish earlier than most. I can't imagine how I will feel towards Christmas with all the reports, plays, concerts etc, but like you I want to see it out. I just may have to swap the infant chairs for something a little larger!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I wish I could keep working longer but hubby won't let me ;( I wish y'all a very easy time until you can go home on break before delivery :) Bed rest is NOT fun. Do anything you can to prevent it!!! @[email protected]

At this point I'll try belts, bands, a crane!! Whatever it takes. this pain kills while I'm trying to work. It's food service so I always gotta throw on that smile no matter what.

Buddy- good luck with your exam!!! I'm sure you will rock it out! :D


----------



## 0203

SCgirl said:


> Assuming I have no issues, I plan to work until Christmas break (starts 12/19, I'll be 36.5 weeks). Otherwise I'd be expected to go back on the 5th of January, 2 days shy of 39 weeks... don't think that's a good idea.
> 
> We'll see how long I can stay- I'm in lots of pain now, my job involves lots of lifting/squatting/chasing kids around/trying not to get bit or scratched... also bugs are already starting to get passed around!
> 
> As far as going back after... that's something dh and I are weighing out.

I think I remember you working in a special needs school? I do too. I really want to work right up until the end of term but am already beginning to struggle with the demands of my class. Another reason I want to see it until the end of term means that I can start maternity leave on the first day back of the new term but my last day if work will be the last day of December term of that makes sense. It technically means I will be getting an extra two weeks off.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I worked until 37 weeks with DD1 and then left my job at 24w with DD2 to become a SAHM. My only advice would be is to take as much time off as possible that you can before baby's arrival. They say to get all the rest you can get as you won't be getting much when baby's here, and that's rubbish because by that stage of pregnancy bedtimes are awful with the constant peeing and the tossing & turning (or struggling to do even that!). But I think just that little me time beforehand is good just to chill, read, nap during the day, get yourself a little pampering sesh! I only wish I could have that time again, but alas, baby 3 it's just not happening :brat::haha:


----------



## wildchic

I work for my dad, so I might work till the end of this month because of the pain I'm going through. With dd I worked till 36weeks & had 4 months maternity leave. I don't think I'll work after twins are born, probably take a year or 2 off to be with them:) but I do agree, you need that 'me time' before baby comes!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Mine is all booked. I reduce my hours by 13 hours with annual leave from the 8th December, I use 2 weeks of full annual leave from 5th Jan and start actual maternity leave on the 19th Jan, 4 days before I'm due lol, let's hope baby doesn't turn up early!! I will have maybe 3 weeks to chill before I'm due so I think it's worked out quite well. 
I work long shifts and on days they are hard work, but on nights they are much easier so I'm now on 4 weeks of nights then 2 weeks of days then back onto nights until my final stretch of days before I go off, makes it scary when I say it like that. It's also quite scary looking at my pregnancy notes and seeing that from now until the end I have regular appointments, one at 21 weeks then 24 weeks and then every 2 or 3 weeks till I'm due.....it's scary lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

PM I didn't realise you are on bed rest. Why is that? :hugs:

I'm a Dental Nurse and already shattered! I have another risk assessment in October, I'll just ask to do less surgery time and more reception.


----------



## PrincessMommy

I was with my son because of early labor and it SUCKED!!


----------



## ab75

Yeah bb it is kinda like a wrestling belt.
I don't wear it if I'm just about the house, only when I'm out walking. Its not very comfortable when sitting for a while.

I worked until the day I had Zoe, went into labour while I was working at 34+5,she arrived a couple of hours later. I stopped at 28 weeks with Zara. Think I may be stopped already with this one. Been signed off with dizziness for 2 weeks, meant to be stopping end of oct but don't think I'll be back xx


----------



## wildchic

Hey Ladies:) hope everyone is doing good and baby's are moving like crazy!! 

We were laying in bed watching a movie last night and I felt baby/ies kick and just grabbed dh's hand and put it on my tummy. OMW, dh felt a kick:). It wasn't very strong, but he felt it! I'm so happy and feel more at ease! 
Scan is in 2 weeks!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## ab75

Great that dh felt a kick wildchic xx


----------



## buddyIV

wildchic said:


> Hey Ladies:) hope everyone is doing good and baby's are moving like crazy!!
> 
> We were laying in bed watching a movie last night and I felt baby/ies kick and just grabbed dh's hand and put it on my tummy. OMW, dh felt a kick:). It wasn't very strong, but he felt it! I'm so happy and feel more at ease!
> Scan is in 2 weeks!

:happydance::cloud9: ahhhh! That's just lovely!

It's so nice sharing all these moments with each other! I think you ladies are the only ones I can be confident I won't bore with all my baby chat haha! X


----------



## sethsmummy

aww im loving all these posts about DHs feeling the babies <3 i cant wait till my dh can feel ours. 

I hope everyone is keeping well. 

2 days until my anatomy scan :D I cant wait :D :D :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww how lovely <3 OH keeps missing our little lady. I think she does it on purpose, saves her nudges for mummy :winkwink:

Exciting sethsmummy :dance: I just have a mw appt towards the end of this month and then roll on October - I have my 4D scan on the 10th and then a growth scan at the hospital on the 15th :wohoo: can't wait to see her again, I'm just reallllly hoping she shows us her face at the 4D scan. DD1 didn't on each of the 3 occasions we tried, so ended up taking a partial refund back and a couple of photos of the back of her head :dohh: and OH wouldn't let me get one with DD2 as he was adamant the same thing would happen again! He still doesn't know I've got this one booked :rofl: think I'll just surprise him on the day hahaha!

23 weeks today for meeeee!


----------



## ab75

Happy 23 weeks lolly xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 23 weeks :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Mine doesn't kick very often when I put my hand there either, or when I'm watching, saves them for being sneaky lol. Think if oh did feel it would be completely by accident


----------



## wifey2013

I've been trying to get my OH to feel a kick for the longest time but our boy stops every time his hand is there. Finally two nights ago he was kicking super hard and OH was able to see a crazy kick. So relieved he finally caught one... now if only he can feel one.


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> aww im loving all these posts about DHs feeling the babies <3 i cant wait till my dh can feel ours.
> 
> I hope everyone is keeping well.
> 
> 2 days until my anatomy scan :D I cant wait :D :D :D

Good luck with your scan! Exciting! My anomaly scan is tomorrow...cannot wait! X



ttc_lolly said:


> Awww how lovely <3 OH keeps missing our little lady. I think she does it on purpose, saves her nudges for mummy :winkwink:
> 
> Exciting sethsmummy :dance: I just have a mw appt towards the end of this month and then roll on October - I have my 4D scan on the 10th and then a growth scan at the hospital on the 15th :wohoo: can't wait to see her again, I'm just reallllly hoping she shows us her face at the 4D scan. DD1 didn't on each of the 3 occasions we tried, so ended up taking a partial refund back and a couple of photos of the back of her head :dohh: and OH wouldn't let me get one with DD2 as he was adamant the same thing would happen again! He still doesn't know I've got this one booked :rofl: think I'll just surprise him on the day hahaha!
> 
> 23 weeks today for meeeee!

Congrats on 23 weeks, you sneaky scanner :haha: Hope you get a great shot this time x



wifey2013 said:


> I've been trying to get my OH to feel a kick for the longest time but our boy stops every time his hand is there. Finally two nights ago he was kicking super hard and OH was able to see a crazy kick. So relieved he finally caught one... now if only he can feel one.

:happydance: It's so special when we finally get to share it with the Daddies! 

Unrelated: I'm halfway there :happydance: Hooray for 20 weeks!


----------



## wildchic

Sethsmummy & buddy- yay for your scans! How exciting! You ladies must be sure to update! And yay for being 20weeks buddy 

Wifey- that's cool that your dh got to see baby move! Its really special when they feel it too!

Lolly-happy 23 weeks! That's really sneaky keeping the scan a secret,lol. Will you tell your dh? Will he be upset?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Good luck with your scans *sethsmummy* and *buddy*! Exciting!

And Yayyy for the Daddies feeling their babies!

I had a scan today. The little guy wouldn't cooperate as usual, but it went great. He's exactly where he's supposed to be and everything looks wonderful! I'm sososo happy and relieved. But I'm sure I'll come up with something to worry about tomorrow. :haha:

The sonographer was wonderful today and gave us a bunch of pictures. My favorite one was the little footprint. And then there's one that looks like he's getting ready for Halloween and has a scary mask on. Haha:witch:
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-08e Ultrasound 23w4d Measuring 23w6d Face Profile.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7









2014-09-08f Ultrasound 23w4d Measuring 23w6d Face Profile.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely pictures :)


----------



## wildchic

Great pics Janet! Glad everything went well!


----------



## 0203

Wow I love the picture of the foot, amazing

Good luck to those having Scans today.

I am beginning to really struggle with my work, I was planning on working up to 37 and a half weeks but after this week haha: it's only Tuesday :dohh:) I don't think I will be able to, bit disappointed because that will mean less time with baby when it is born


----------



## ab75

Good luck today buddy and sm.
Great pics janet.
Hope you feel better soon 0203 xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hey. Hope everyone is doing ok. Aww I can't wait for me and OH to be able to feel kicks from the outside. Every time she kicks I put my hand there but nothing, I move it and 5 mins later she kicks again lol. With Alex I would just prod my belly and he would kick back straight away. 

I havent been on this weekend. Went out for a meal for my mum and dads anniversary and also to celebrate my mums 50th birthday. We had eaten our meal and gone out the dining area to have a couple of drinks. Alex being Alex was climbing and I knew he would fall, we told him numerous times, then he did fall, but hit his head on the cast iron part of the table. My sister picked him up and said he was bleeding, he had only cut his head open. He was screaming, the bar manager called an ambulance, OH went with him as I was the only one who hadnt had a drink to drive our car. The paramedic told me they were going to blue light him there to get there before the staff change over and not to panic as he is fine. Well Alex loved that. There was a 4hour wait so the staff nurse said it was safe to take him to our local hospital and he could sleep if he wanted. Got to our local hospital, triage nurse said there was a 4.5hr wait. 2hours later came out and said it had been extended to 6.5 hours! We got there at 9pm. 7am we finally got called in to be seen. Alex had slept over night, by passing him back and forth between me and OH, we actually at one point folded OH's coat and put it on the childrens toy shelf and put alex on there to sleep (obviously with us standing there lol). We are putting in a complaint and my dad went to the local paper yesterday as leaving a 2 year old for 10hours without being seen is totally rediculous. When finally seen the nurse said they dont need to do anything to his head as it had healed fine over night!

Sorry for the little rant lol.

Good luck to the ones having scans. I have my other one tomorrow. I'm quite nervous. I'm hoping after they have taken the tummy measurements it will all be in correlation with her head measurement. My mum works with a woman whos daughter is a midwife and said everything is most probably fine and she has time to grow too. Can't wait to see her again though and I wonder if they will confirm she is a girl!


----------



## ab75

Thats shocking welshgirl, glad Alex is ok tho but you would've had a rough night!
Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and that baby girl is measuring perfectly xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

Haven't had any time at all to look on this website so sorry if I miss anything that isn't on this page lol. Really lovely pics Janet and Welshgirl I actually can't believe they left your son unseen for so long, it's disgraceful.. Really hope he's ok.

I have my 20 week scan in 6 days, really paranoid baby bump is going to change from pink to blue! But the boy girl ratio in OH's family is pretty equal lol. 

OH felt Autumn kick on the outside for the first time last night. He felt it twice and we both laughed hysterically! He's so excited :D


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thanks girls. He is absolutely fine. Just says his head hurts when I'm changing his bum but he sleeps on it fine. Yeah me and OH had a rough night, sooo uncomfortable, didnt have Alex's buggy to put him in there either. My mum and dad had him while me and OH went to bed for a few hours. Still tired now. The local paper had a few people contact them about waiting times. The nurses said make sure we go ahead with our complaint as not enough people actually do so nothing then changes. 

Thats one thing I'm also worried about, well not so much worried but that she is actually a he lol.


----------



## buddyIV

JanetPlanet said:


> Good luck with your scans *sethsmummy* and *buddy*! Exciting!
> 
> And Yayyy for the Daddies feeling their babies!
> 
> I had a scan today. The little guy wouldn't cooperate as usual, but it went great. He's exactly where he's supposed to be and everything looks wonderful! I'm sososo happy and relieved. But I'm sure I'll come up with something to worry about tomorrow. :haha:
> 
> The sonographer was wonderful today and gave us a bunch of pictures. My favorite one was the little footprint. And then there's one that looks like he's getting ready for Halloween and has a scary mask on. Haha:witch:

Congrats on the wonderful scan! I love the picture of his foot: so cool! 



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hey. Hope everyone is doing ok. Aww I can't wait for me and OH to be able to feel kicks from the outside. Every time she kicks I put my hand there but nothing, I move it and 5 mins later she kicks again lol. With Alex I would just prod my belly and he would kick back straight away.
> 
> I havent been on this weekend. Went out for a meal for my mum and dads anniversary and also to celebrate my mums 50th birthday. We had eaten our meal and gone out the dining area to have a couple of drinks. Alex being Alex was climbing and I knew he would fall, we told him numerous times, then he did fall, but hit his head on the cast iron part of the table. My sister picked him up and said he was bleeding, he had only cut his head open. He was screaming, the bar manager called an ambulance, OH went with him as I was the only one who hadnt had a drink to drive our car. The paramedic told me they were going to blue light him there to get there before the staff change over and not to panic as he is fine. Well Alex loved that. There was a 4hour wait so the staff nurse said it was safe to take him to our local hospital and he could sleep if he wanted. Got to our local hospital, triage nurse said there was a 4.5hr wait. 2hours later came out and said it had been extended to 6.5 hours! We got there at 9pm. 7am we finally got called in to be seen. Alex had slept over night, by passing him back and forth between me and OH, we actually at one point folded OH's coat and put it on the childrens toy shelf and put alex on there to sleep (obviously with us standing there lol). We are putting in a complaint and my dad went to the local paper yesterday as leaving a 2 year old for 10hours without being seen is totally rediculous. When finally seen the nurse said they dont need to do anything to his head as it had healed fine over night!
> 
> Sorry for the little rant lol.
> 
> Good luck to the ones having scans. I have my other one tomorrow. I'm quite nervous. I'm hoping after they have taken the tummy measurements it will all be in correlation with her head measurement. My mum works with a woman whos daughter is a midwife and said everything is most probably fine and she has time to grow too. Can't wait to see her again though and I wonder if they will confirm she is a girl!

Oh my goodness, I can't believe you guys had to wait so long! The NHS is under such a strain, and I empathise with the hardworking staff, but it's just not safe to have people wait so long. I'm so glad everything is ok with Alex's cut though! Hope you manage to get some rest today! 



MummyLaura93 said:


> Haven't had any time at all to look on this website so sorry if I miss anything that isn't on this page lol. Really lovely pics Janet and Welshgirl I actually can't believe they left your son unseen for so long, it's disgraceful.. Really hope he's ok.
> 
> I have my 20 week scan in 6 days, really paranoid baby bump is going to change from pink to blue! But the boy girl ratio in OH's family is pretty equal lol.
> 
> OH felt Autumn kick on the outside for the first time last night. He felt it twice and we both laughed hysterically! He's so excited :D

Adorable! Hope all goes well with your scan x


----------



## wildchic

MummyLaura93 said:


> Haven't had any time at all to look on this website so sorry if I miss anything that isn't on this page lol. Really lovely pics Janet and Welshgirl I actually can't believe they left your son unseen for so long, it's disgraceful.. Really hope he's ok.
> 
> I have my 20 week scan in 6 days, really paranoid baby bump is going to change from pink to blue! But the boy girl ratio in OH's family is pretty equal lol.
> 
> OH felt Autumn kick on the outside for the first time last night. He felt it twice and we both laughed hysterically! He's so excited :D

How lovely that he felt baby kick! My dh also felt the other night:). Yay for your scan being almost here!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry about your son WG :hugs: Glad he's ok. 

I don't feel right today, I started off dizzy, then light headed and a headache. I'm just having some lunch then going to see how I am. If no better I'm going to speak to my midwife.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Welsh, that's awful!!! I would want to rant after that as well!! He should have been put in front of many others on the list. I hope you get a good reply back from your complaint. You all at least deserve an apology! I hope the scan goes well and they confirm the girly bits!! (Hoping the same from my scan. I think my heart will break if it's suddenly a boy. Just cuz I have gotten my hopes too high)

I have a question for you all- I called my ob office yesterday to make my scan appointment and the nurse told me I was high risk so I needed to go to a special place. I'm a bit confused because nobody told me this at my previous appointment. Has anyone had this happen to them before???


----------



## buddyIV

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know the scan was absolutely perfect :cloud9: Everything looked normal, though the sonographer did have a hard time getting the head measurement as little baby just loves to stick his/her head right down low. We eventually got it though and all was well. I'm absolutely delighted! :happydance:

Hope you're feeling better soon bb x

I've not heard of being sent to another department for being high risk PM, all I think of is that your being sent to the consultant's clinic rather than a midwife. I'm high risk too, so that's where I have to go for the clinics too.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Im glad everything went well on the scan!! Congrats!!

This is just for the scan they're sending me to a specific facility that specializes in high risk patients. I assume they will be doing frequent ultrasounds. I unfortunately don't go to a midwife- just an OB. I'm still staying with them, but I won't be getting ultrasounds from them.


----------



## Littleluce83

Found out a little while ago that my sugar was high on my glucose test so probably have gestational diabetes. I'm so bummed out. Gotta ring up the doctors tommorow and be put on her phone list so that we can have a chat :(


----------



## Pix

There's my bump! I keep getting asked if I'm due any day. >.< Ahhhh sigh.

Also. Why is it always sideways?


----------



## 0203

Lovely bump picture pix

I got asked today what diet I was on because I look like I have lost weight? No idea what they are talking about because I have a proper bump now!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Pix said:


> View attachment 800997
> 
> 
> 
> There's my bump! I keep getting asked if I'm due any day. >.< Ahhhh sigh.
> 
> Also. Why is it always sideways?

You look so cute...even if you are sideways!:thumbup:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

PrincessMommy said:


> Welsh, that's awful!!! I would want to rant after that as well!! He should have been put in front of many others on the list. I hope you get a good reply back from your complaint. You all at least deserve an apology! I hope the scan goes well and they confirm the girly bits!! (Hoping the same from my scan. I think my heart will break if it's suddenly a boy. Just cuz I have gotten my hopes too high)
> 
> I have a question for you all- I called my ob office yesterday to make my scan appointment and the nurse told me I was high risk so I needed to go to a special place. I'm a bit confused because nobody told me this at my previous appointment. Has anyone had this happen to them before???

I know right, people were going in for sprains or what not and there's poor Alex there all night, didnt even offer a blanket for him, I used his jacket anyway as a blanket and he doesn't normally like blankets on him anyway. The local paper came today and took our pics, bet they use a damn awful one of me lol.

I'm excited right now, we have made an offer on a house, waiting for them to get back to us. The house is in perfect condition, ready to move in. We could decorate and put our own mark on it eventually anyway I would just want to decorate the kids rooms.


----------



## buddyIV

Littleluce83 said:


> Found out a little while ago that my sugar was high on my glucose test so probably have gestational diabetes. I'm so bummed out. Gotta ring up the doctors tommorow and be put on her phone list so that we can have a chat :(

Sorry to hear that honey, sending :hugs:



Pix said:


> View attachment 800997
> 
> 
> 
> There's my bump! I keep getting asked if I'm due any day. >.< Ahhhh sigh.
> 
> Also. Why is it always sideways?

Super cute sideways bump! X


----------



## Pix

I fear like crazy I'll have it again. (GD) But overall what am I gonna do about it? Everything I can to keep peanut healthy. It sucks. It really does. I wish you the best of luck with the testing.


And thanks ladies!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Wlesh- If I were in there I would have demanded he go in my place having known what he went thru. Poor little dude :(


----------



## Maisypie

0203 said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Assuming I have no issues, I plan to work until Christmas break (starts 12/19, I'll be 36.5 weeks). Otherwise I'd be expected to go back on the 5th of January, 2 days shy of 39 weeks... don't think that's a good idea.
> 
> We'll see how long I can stay- I'm in lots of pain now, my job involves lots of lifting/squatting/chasing kids around/trying not to get bit or scratched... also bugs are already starting to get passed around!
> 
> As far as going back after... that's something dh and I are weighing out.
> 
> I think I remember you working in a special needs school? I do too. I really want to work right up until the end of term but am already beginning to struggle with the demands of my class. Another reason I want to see it until the end of term means that I can start maternity leave on the first day back of the new term but my last day if work will be the last day of December term of that makes sense. It technically means I will be getting an extra two weeks off.Click to expand...

I'm also a teacher and my term ends Dec. 19 as well, I teach physical education and I hear you on being tired. I hope to make it to the 19th (I will be just over 37 weeks), but it is really taxing when you have to teach small children how to be physically active when you can barely touch your toes. 

Also ttc_lolly - if you get a chance to update the front page we are team blue.


----------



## waiting2c

Morning Ladies  

Congrats Buddy on the great scan! Good luck to you others having scans today! Cant wait to hear all about them!

I too am booked to finish work on the 19th December but am already stuggling to get through a day if I dont have much work on as being bored makes me feel very tired! 

Good luck on the house Welshgirl!


----------



## PrincessMommy

My anatomy scan is on Monday <3 sooo excited!! I can't wait to see her again.

As I asked earlier- (sorry if I'm being pushy and asking again) has anyone randomly found out they're high risk almost half way thru? I have asked family and friends with nobody sharing the same experience and I am still mildly confused as to why it's just now coming up >_< I had my c section in febuary of this year and I went in to pre-term labor with my son at 28 weeks. Do these things factor in and make a high risk case? I wanna know because I am still working at my job, so if I'm high risk I am pretty sure that's a no no o_o

Good luck to all on your scans!! Can't wait to see more happy and healthy bean pics!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would say it's because of the pre-term labour and maybe because your c-section was only 7 months ago. 

I'm 22 weeks today :happydance: Had to have an emergency appointment with the midwife yesterday. I had an awful headache all day and kept going dizzy and light headed. The girls at work kept saying I really didn't look well so gave her a call. She asked me to go in. Everything came back normal thankfully and said I just need to slow down. I was only doing reception :dohh: 22 Weeks and already my body is telling me to slow down. Shit!


----------



## ab75

Good luck WG on the house.
Pix, cute bump. I also get funny looks when I say I am due in jan, I look like I am ready to drop lol.
pm, it's prob as you went into pre term labour early and bcoz your section was less than a year from this one being born.
sorry about the gd luce xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/6FB91272-750D-4FA9-BE62-5301FAE8624A_zpsb7myjzyi.jpg 

22 weeks :)


----------



## wildchic

Nice bump bb:) and yay for being 22 weeks! Hope you are feeling better and that the dizzy spells go away! I hope you are at home resting!

Pm- like the other ladies said, its probably because of your c-section being a few months ago and they just wanna make sure that everything is ok. Can't you give them a call and ask why you are high risk? That way they'll get your file and be able to tell you.

Wg-nasty thing that your family had to go through at the hospital! But glad Alex is doing ok!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I called on Monday and the nurse talking to me looked at my file and told me. I'm just confused as to why I was not told when I went in for an appointment >.< doctors never communicate these days, geeze. Thanks ladies- I guess I'll ask next time I go in. I need to talk to my ob about working anyway. 

Cute bump picks y'all!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do any of you know any natural remedies for hayfever please? Pharmacist won't give me anything. I can't stop sneezing and the roof of my mouth is itchy!


----------



## buddyIV

Lovely bump BB! My DH gets hay fever really bad and he's found local honey really works. It has to be from your area; you'll probably get some in a little deli or farmers market/shop.

PM, in the UK you're automatically put on a "red path" i.e. High risk consultant care, if you've had pre-term labour or certain other complications. Even if this pregnancy goes completely fine, you'll still be under their care and have certain restrictions. I'm high risk due to pre-term labour, low fluid, growth restrictions and spontaneous bleeds during my pregnancy with DS. So far everything is perfectly normal with this pregnancy, but no matter what I have to be on the "red path". When it comes to delivery I have to be in hospital, and can't use the birth pool. They definitely should've told you that you're high risk when you went for your first appointment. It's maybe a good idea to just be clear with them what this means for you, what your delivery options are and so on. Hope they communicate better with you next time you see them!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Thanks Buddy!! I'm not sure if the same applies over here, but I'm sure it's similar. I am at a new ob office than the one I started with early on in pregnancy. When I was at my old ob- she basically said I wasn't allowed to work or lift too much... But said I wasn't considered high risk. This new ob is so different. I told him about work and he said nothing abut restrictions. He hardly said anything to me about my pre-term except that he wanted me to call if I had any signs of it at all again (braxton hicks and such). Then his nurse tells me on the phone that I am high risk. I'm gonna wait to ask him at my next appointment myself because it was a nurse who told me. I just want to make sure. Ugh this is confusing -.- Communication, people!!! It's not that hard >_<


----------



## 0203

Argh I need a rant!

Today I've been told by two people that I should have found out the sex of the baby. I know there are arguments for and against, we decided we wanted a surprise and they made it seem like I was making a terrible decision. Went on and on about it all lunch break.

Someone else said I shouldn't be buying stuff because it's still too early.

Someone else criticised all the names on my list.

Wish my work colleagues would all kindly keep their opinions to themselves!


----------



## wifey2013

0203 said:


> Argh I need a rant!
> 
> Today I've been told by two people that I should have found out the sex of the baby. I know there are arguments for and against, we decided we wanted a surprise and they made it seem like I was making a terrible decision. Went on and on about it all lunch break.
> 
> Someone else said I shouldn't be buying stuff because it's still too early.
> 
> Someone else criticised all the names on my list.
> 
> Wish my work colleagues would all kindly keep their opinions to themselves!

It's your baby! Do whatever you want :) There is one person who says I started buying stuff too early also, I don't care though because we're so ready to start preparing, why should we leave everything to the last minute. I'm going for our crib and dresser tonight, the more we get done now the less we need to do later.


----------



## ab75

0203 said:


> Argh I need a rant!
> 
> Today I've been told by two people that I should have found out the sex of the baby. I know there are arguments for and against, we decided we wanted a surprise and they made it seem like I was making a terrible decision. Went on and on about it all lunch break.
> 
> Someone else said I shouldn't be buying stuff because it's still too early.
> 
> Someone else criticised all the names on my list.
> 
> Wish my work colleagues would all kindly keep their opinions to themselves!

Its your baby, you can do what you want, name him/her what you want! I get pissed off with people a lot easier now, especially when they give their opinion when Iit wasn't asked for! 
Xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ppl should mind their own business. 
Everyone thinks I was buying stuff too early but I don't care


----------



## wildchic

0203 said:


> Argh I need a rant!
> 
> Today I've been told by two people that I should have found out the sex of the baby. I know there are arguments for and against, we decided we wanted a surprise and they made it seem like I was making a terrible decision. Went on and on about it all lunch break.
> 
> Someone else said I shouldn't be buying stuff because it's still too early.
> 
> Someone else criticised all the names on my list.
> 
> Wish my work colleagues would all kindly keep their opinions to themselves!

Like the other ladies said YOUR BABY, your decisions! Geez! Why are people all up in your business? Just don't take any notice of them!

Go mad and buy all the things you want! That way you'll be sorted when baby comes:)


----------



## 0203

Thanks everyone. I'm really quiet when they say that and don't answer back, just save it for you guys :haha: I might start having to tell them to mind my own business


----------



## PrincessMommy

0203- screw all of those people (excuse my language) but where do they get off thinkin they should say anything about your pregnancy?! It's not like you're doing something harmful to yourself and the baby- you guys made a decision about not wanting to know the gender. That will change nothing in the end. You both will be wonderful parents and love your baby the same amount anyone else would who decided to find out the gender before birth. Just 30 years ago people still had to do that because ultrasound was just coming about and wasn't advanced enough yet. Our grandparents carried our parents not knowing the gender and everything is a ok. If you ask me they all need to learn when to hush up -.-


----------



## Pix

Ugh. I can't even anymore! people have lost their damn minds!!! I don't understand why they just can't be honestly happy for another human being. It shows how weak their character and empathy are. I walk away from those situations knowing I'm in a better place in life than them because regardless of their words I'm happy with my decisions and theirs. 


I wonder if there is a shirt that says "yes I'm pregnant, no I don't want your opinion. STFU."


----------



## PrincessMommy

Pix- I think that we should make some shirts that say just that!! On one of those personal t shirt making sites :O I would so buy one!!


----------



## Pix

Lol. We should. Cafe press!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

For u ladies that are cloth nappying, can u please help me with the boosters. I have lots of nappies that are the birth to potty ones with the pocket for a booster but I don't no what to get or what will be best. I was also going to get those flushable liners but have been told that they are a waste of time because they just end up as a thong in babies bum with all the wiggling around they do and the shuffling and bending as they get older. 
I just don't no what would be best, my biggest factors are cost, speed of absorbancy and how much they will hold, and leaks. I've read some bits about different ones and microfiber seem to be generally the worst of the lot but after that it's all like a foreign language with the hemp and bamboo and things like that. Can someone put it in layman's terms and any personal opinions would be appreciated too

Tia


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Welsh, that's awful!!! I would want to rant after that as well!! He should have been put in front of many others on the list. I hope you get a good reply back from your complaint. You all at least deserve an apology! I hope the scan goes well and they confirm the girly bits!! (Hoping the same from my scan. I think my heart will break if it's suddenly a boy. Just cuz I have gotten my hopes too high)
> 
> I have a question for you all- I called my ob office yesterday to make my scan appointment and the nurse told me I was high risk so I needed to go to a special place. I'm a bit confused because nobody told me this at my previous appointment. Has anyone had this happen to them before???

I would agree with the others hun and say its because of your pre-term and the fact your previous section was less than a month ago. With ds1 i found out at 39 weeks i was high risk and wasnt allowed the home birth i was already set out to have (hospital hadnt even informed my local midwife!) 


Pix said:


> View attachment 800997
> 
> 
> 
> There's my bump! I keep getting asked if I'm due any day. >.< Ahhhh sigh.
> 
> Also. Why is it always sideways?

lovely bump hun 



Littleluce83 said:


> Found out a little while ago that my sugar was high on my glucose test so probably have gestational diabetes. I'm so bummed out. Gotta ring up the doctors tommorow and be put on her phone list so that we can have a chat :(

so sorry hun, hopefully it can be diet controlled :D 



PrincessMommy said:


> My anatomy scan is on Monday <3 sooo excited!! I can't wait to see her again.
> 
> As I asked earlier- (sorry if I'm being pushy and asking again) has anyone randomly found out they're high risk almost half way thru? I have asked family and friends with nobody sharing the same experience and I am still mildly confused as to why it's just now coming up >_< I had my c section in febuary of this year and I went in to pre-term labor with my son at 28 weeks. Do these things factor in and make a high risk case? I wanna know because I am still working at my job, so if I'm high risk I am pretty sure that's a no no o_o
> 
> Good luck to all on your scans!! Can't wait to see more happy and healthy bean pics!!

good luck for your scan hun! 



0203 said:


> Argh I need a rant!
> 
> Today I've been told by two people that I should have found out the sex of the baby. I know there are arguments for and against, we decided we wanted a surprise and they made it seem like I was making a terrible decision. Went on and on about it all lunch break.
> 
> Someone else said I shouldn't be buying stuff because it's still too early.
> 
> Someone else criticised all the names on my list.
> 
> Wish my work colleagues would all kindly keep their opinions to themselves!

urg hun id have to say something to them.. i hate how people think they can say whatever they want when it comes to being pregnant! 



itsnowmyturn said:


> For u ladies that are cloth nappying, can u please help me with the boosters. I have lots of nappies that are the birth to potty ones with the pocket for a booster but I don't no what to get or what will be best. I was also going to get those flushable liners but have been told that they are a waste of time because they just end up as a thong in babies bum with all the wiggling around they do and the shuffling and bending as they get older.
> I just don't no what would be best, my biggest factors are cost, speed of absorbancy and how much they will hold, and leaks. I've read some bits about different ones and microfiber seem to be generally the worst of the lot but after that it's all like a foreign language with the hemp and bamboo and things like that. Can someone put it in layman's terms and any personal opinions would be appreciated too
> 
> Tia

my friend uses a bamboo nappy at night time with bamboo boosters but through the day she just uses microfiber ones and a fleece liner. She has to change her little girl every 3 hours. Shes thinking of getting some Hemp boosters as they are supposed to be really good :D xx

WelshGirl_x = im so sorry you were left for so long.. thats rediculous! 


AFM - sorry i have been MIA.. i somehow managed to unsubscribe myself then wondered why i wasnt getting updates :dohh: 

I had my anomoly scan yesterday... it was a complete and utter fail, baby wouldnt co-operate and also i was almost in tears trying to hold me pee and she had to stop as i was literally about to pee on the bed even though she said my bladder was nowhere near full. So im back on the 7th October. Still none the wiser to gender... I dont want to buy anything till weve had a definite 100% blue or pink... I dont trust the private sonographers decision and even then she was only 70% :dohh:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- WOW. Good to know I'm not the only one this has happened to. That is really late notice to be telling you. These doctors are just SO great at communicating things @[email protected]


----------



## buddyIV

0203 said:


> Argh I need a rant!
> 
> Today I've been told by two people that I should have found out the sex of the baby. I know there are arguments for and against, we decided we wanted a surprise and they made it seem like I was making a terrible decision. Went on and on about it all lunch break.
> 
> Someone else said I shouldn't be buying stuff because it's still too early.
> 
> Someone else criticised all the names on my list.
> 
> Wish my work colleagues would all kindly keep their opinions to themselves!

Wow..how rude are some people! I can't believe the audacity of these people; to think its fine to make these comments and judgements with absolutely no thought to how it might affect you! Yuck! Like Pix said, at least you can walk away holding your head high, knowing you would never treat other people like that. For what it's worth, we're not finding out either. You're not alone! X

We haven't really talked properly about names yet, but once we decide on them I think we'll keep them to ourselves. For some reason everyone thinks it's fine to voice their opinion on names, and they can be pretty mean about it!


----------



## waiting2c

Oh SM that sucks!!! Know you were looking forward to finding out for sure! And now another wait :( so sorry to hear it!


----------



## JanetPlanet

IT'S V-DAY!!! I CANNOT believe it! 

I tried to record the baby's kicks on the outside of my belly and thought I got a good video of it...then realized I hadn't even pushed the record button! UUUUGGGGHHHHH!!!

I hope everyone who's had scan or GD testing done in the past couple of days is getting good news!

I saw your post *sethsmummy*. That sucks! Isn't there anyway they can take you a bit earlier for the next scan?


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats on Vday janetplanet!!! That is a very exciting milestone to get to!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

waiting2c said:


> Congrats on Vday janetplanet!!! That is a very exciting milestone to get to!!

Thank you *waiting2c*! :hugs:


----------



## SCgirl

Sorry ladies- I've fallen a few days behind in this thread. Tuesday night, I came down with the worst stomach virus I've ever had (it's made its way through the classroom very quickly). I couldn't keep food or water down for around 20 hours... at that point I went into my OB's office, where they gave me a shot of promethazine, and pills to take home. They didn't take any vitals, just did a super quick urine test which said I was dehydrated (duh). Really, they were trying to get me out of there super fast, since they don't like to bring sick people in (I was actually told this).
They also checked baby's hb, and since they didn't say anything, I'm assuming it was fine.

Thankfully, the meds seem to be working. My fever (had gotten up to 101 Wed morning) was totally gone this morning. I haven't gotten sick in 32 hours or so. I'm just slowly rehydrating, and trying to slowly start eating foods again. My body aches, and the injection site burns like crazy (30 hours after the shot!)... trying to decide if I can survive chasing kids around tomorrow, or if I should take another day's rest to really recover...

less than 2 weeks until I reach v-day... praying it goes quickly! (and the weeks beyond that!)


----------



## JanetPlanet

SCgirl said:


> Sorry ladies- I've fallen a few days behind in this thread. Tuesday night, I came down with the worst stomach virus I've ever had (it's made its way through the classroom very quickly). I couldn't keep food or water down for around 20 hours... at that point I went into my OB's office, where they gave me a shot of promethazine, and pills to take home. They didn't take any vitals, just did a super quick urine test which said I was dehydrated (duh). Really, they were trying to get me out of there super fast, since they don't like to bring sick people in (I was actually told this).
> They also checked baby's hb, and since they didn't say anything, I'm assuming it was fine.
> 
> Thankfully, the meds seem to be working. My fever (had gotten up to 101 Wed morning) was totally gone this morning. I haven't gotten sick in 32 hours or so. I'm just slowly rehydrating, and trying to slowly start eating foods again. My body aches, and the injection site burns like crazy (30 hours after the shot!)... trying to decide if I can survive chasing kids around tomorrow, or if I should take another day's rest to really recover...
> 
> less than 2 weeks until I reach v-day... praying it goes quickly! (and the weeks beyond that!)

Oh No! That sounds horrible. Sounds like you're on the mend...hope that continues.:hugs:

So...they don't want sick people in the doctor's office? :shrug:


----------



## SCgirl

I went to the OB's office- they don't want them around the pregnant women. But- they also told me to contact them if I get sick, since while I'm pregnant they'll also serve as my GP.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Buddy- I agree! We are doing the same now as my mother and family keep shooting down all of my name ideas -_- I'm so done sharing with all of them. I love the name Nora and I told my mom. Her response was she didn't like it and it made her think of a bunch of old people. Ugh. Just leave it be!

SC- I hope you feel better soon!!! Stomach bugs are the worst especially when you're pregnant :(


----------



## JanetPlanet

SCgirl said:


> I went to the OB's office- they don't want them around the pregnant women. But- they also told me to contact them if I get sick, since while I'm pregnant they'll also serve as my GP.

It makes sense, it just sounded funny for a second.:dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

JanetPlanet said:


> IT'S V-DAY!!! I CANNOT believe it!
> 
> I tried to record the baby's kicks on the outside of my belly and thought I got a good video of it...then realized I hadn't even pushed the record button! UUUUGGGGHHHHH!!!
> 
> I hope everyone who's had scan or GD testing done in the past couple of days is getting good news!
> 
> I saw your post *sethsmummy*. That sucks! Isn't there anyway they can take you a bit earlier for the next scan?

Congratulations on v-day hun! no the 7th october is the first available anomoly scan slot. she couldnt get any of the pictures she needed so its a whole new scan not just one or two bits of it that need re-done. 

thanks to the other ladies who asked after me too.. it does suck but at least i get to see baby again i suppose :haha: Im at teh GP this morning as i think i have a UTI so that will be why i couldnt hold my bladder. 



SCgirl said:


> Sorry ladies- I've fallen a few days behind in this thread. Tuesday night, I came down with the worst stomach virus I've ever had (it's made its way through the classroom very quickly). I couldn't keep food or water down for around 20 hours... at that point I went into my OB's office, where they gave me a shot of promethazine, and pills to take home. They didn't take any vitals, just did a super quick urine test which said I was dehydrated (duh). Really, they were trying to get me out of there super fast, since they don't like to bring sick people in (I was actually told this).
> They also checked baby's hb, and since they didn't say anything, I'm assuming it was fine.
> 
> Thankfully, the meds seem to be working. My fever (had gotten up to 101 Wed morning) was totally gone this morning. I haven't gotten sick in 32 hours or so. I'm just slowly rehydrating, and trying to slowly start eating foods again. My body aches, and the injection site burns like crazy (30 hours after the shot!)... trying to decide if I can survive chasing kids around tomorrow, or if I should take another day's rest to really recover...
> 
> less than 2 weeks until I reach v-day... praying it goes quickly! (and the weeks beyond that!)

sorry youve been so ill hun! Id take the extra day off just to be completely over it :hugs: xxx


----------



## ab75

Hope you feel better soon sc girl, I would take the weekend to recover xx
congrats on v day jp xx
pm, Nora is a lovely name xx
Good luck at doc Tara xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ab- thanks :) I think so too! We changed our minds on the middle name again to my grandmothers maiden name, Avery. I think Nora Avery sounds so nice!

Speaking of my grandma- I told you all how bad she was doing a few weeks ago. She made a turn around that the doctors can't even explain. She randomly just got better over night one night. Cleared most fluid in her lungs and all started to work as it should. No explination except a miracle because they didn't think she was going to live. I'm so happy :) maybe she can at least see my baby girl when she is born <3

Seth- that sucks!! I had one recently too. Hopefully they give you some good meds <3


----------



## wifey2013

Anyone else feeling it's hard to move around ie. get up from sitting or lying down? I feel like I'm 9 months pregnant but I'm really only 23 weeks!


----------



## ab75

PM, wow, thats amazing about your grandma. I really hope she gets to meet Nora!

Wifey, by the end of the day I am like an old woman trying to get off the couch and up the stairs xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I find it hard to turn over in bed, I keep pulling muscles in my tummy doing it


----------



## Pix

Oh no! Definitely take the weekend to recover!! 

I also find by the end of the day I'm done. If I'm not close to my bed by 9:30-10 or at least relaxing at home I'm hostile Annie. 

Yoga seems to be helping. But if I do too much I feel it.


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Ab- thanks :) I think so too! We changed our minds on the middle name again to my grandmothers maiden name, Avery. I think Nora Avery sounds so nice!
> 
> Speaking of my grandma- I told you all how bad she was doing a few weeks ago. She made a turn around that the doctors can't even explain. She randomly just got better over night one night. Cleared most fluid in her lungs and all started to work as it should. No explination except a miracle because they didn't think she was going to live. I'm so happy :) maybe she can at least see my baby girl when she is born <3
> 
> Seth- that sucks!! I had one recently too. Hopefully they give you some good meds <3

Such a lovely name you have picked hun <3 That is amazing about your grandma hun! what an amazing woman <3 <3 

I got some amoxicillan (or however you spell it). He said it didnt show much on his dip strips (mine always seem to show more than theirs) but hes sending it off anyway. Also had to hand in a stool sample to see if theres an underlying cause behind me having to go 6/7 times a day and all the pains. 



wifey2013 said:


> Anyone else feeling it's hard to move around ie. get up from sitting or lying down? I feel like I'm 9 months pregnant but I'm really only 23 weeks!

yep me :hi:


----------



## brunettebimbo

SC sorry you've been so ill! Definitely take the extra day off. 
PM brilliant news about your Grandma! :happydance:
Janet yayyyy for V day :)


----------



## Izzie74

Reached 20 weeks, scan was all normal. So overwhelming after our terrible scan with ds1 who we lost 2 weeks later.

This time we are team :pink: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Izzie74

What is v day?


----------



## MummyLaura93

Izzie74 said:


> What is v day?

It's like a validation date. When the baby's survival rater is far greater than it was before 23 weeks


----------



## gertrude

V day means that if your baby was to be born, there would be both a good chance of them surviving but that the medics will try to save them too. Before 24 weeks the chances are so slim that drs won't try to intervene.


----------



## MummyLaura93

I'm a slow burner for this January pregnancy but I've finally reached 20 weeks haha! Here's my bump! Some people are saying I'm tiny for my gestation.. I dunno, I thought I was doing alright :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ab75

Congrats izzy xx
nice bump laura xx


----------



## waiting2c

Cute bump!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your bigger than me Laura! Looking good :)


----------



## sethsmummy

congrats on a good scan and team pink izzie 

lovely bump laura xx


----------



## Littleluce83

Yesterday was my vday! Woohoo! Still waiting on my diabetes appointments to come through and trying to eat healthily in the meantime. I so want chocolate....


----------



## Izzie74

Our Rainbow Baby at 20+1.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- I got amoxicillin too for mine and it am havin the same issue with bowel movements. It's so embarrassing but they just keep coming! If they figure it out, do let me know 

Bb- awesome bump!! Makes me look huge lol. 

Aw what a cute rainbow baby!!! 
Can't wait till my scan on Mondayyyyyyyyyy :D


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Seth- I got amoxicillin too for mine and it am havin the same issue with bowel movements. It's so embarrassing but they just keep coming! If they figure it out, do let me know
> 
> Bb- awesome bump!! Makes me look huge lol.
> 
> Aw what a cute rainbow baby!!!
> Can't wait till my scan on Mondayyyyyyyyyy :D

i will hun. should get my results next week at some point. and yeah i totally agree its embarrassing. I ALWAYS need to goto the toilet. My husband always moans because i go like 5/6 times a day just now PLUS the trips for a pee lol so im always in there. :blush: 

happy belated bday luce! 

Izzie i love the scan photo <3 so clear xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

All bumps are different, some ppl supposedly look big others small but who really nos what they r supposed to look like. As long as ur happy then sod em all


----------



## JanetPlanet

Littleluce83 said:


> Yesterday was my vday! Woohoo! Still waiting on my diabetes appointments to come through and trying to eat healthily in the meantime. I so want chocolate....

YAYYYY for VDay!!!! Congrats!



Izzie74 said:


> Our Rainbow Baby at 20+1.

Adorable!



sethsmummy said:


> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> Seth- I got amoxicillin too for mine and it am havin the same issue with bowel movements. It's so embarrassing but they just keep coming! If they figure it out, do let me know
> 
> i will hun. should get my results next week at some point. and yeah i totally agree its embarrassing. I ALWAYS need to goto the toilet. My husband always moans because i go like 5/6 times a day just now PLUS the trips for a pee lol so im always in there. :blush:Click to expand...

I hope you both feel better soon! 


itsnowmyturn said:


> All bumps are different, some ppl supposedly look big others small but who really nos what they r supposed to look like. As long as ur happy then sod em all

It's true... I don't have a bump yet, although my husband disagrees.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks hun :D 

i dont think i have much of a bump yet either. Will have to do another bump pic soon xx


----------



## buddyIV

I have a lot to catch up on here!

Sorry you've been so unwell *SC* but glad you're starting to recover. Really hope the toilet issue calms down soon, and that you got a chance to relax and recover. So sorry you have to wait so long for another scan, but fingers crossed you get some awesome detailed shots X 

Congrats on getting to VDay *JanetPlanet*...such a massive milestone! 

*PM* Nora Avery is a beautiful name, really, so pretty but strong at the same time: love it! And what amazing news about your Grandma! I remember you writing about it, and how upset you were, but there's nothing quite like the human spirit is there! She's obviously an incredible woman x 

Add me to the list of immovables *wifey*! I've got to watch how I get up and roll over (gosh, I sound like an old dog :haha:) because if I get it wrong I get this straining pain in my bump. And, for the first time today I realised bending over to pick something up off the floor is a thing of the past. 

Fantastic news *Izzie* :happydance: so happy for you!! 

Gorgeous bump *Laura*, you look perfect! A few people have said I'm small, but honestly, what do they know? My frame is small so I figure my bump can only ever get so big y'know? Personally, as long it's growing I don't mind! 

Congrats on VDay *Luce*! Must feel amazing to reach that important milestone...can't wait to join you on that side! Good luck with the healthy eating, it can be so hard to resist all that stuff but you can do it! 

Hope you're all having a great weekend. I am currently sitting on the sofa, pyjamas on, bump hanging out and fighting the urge to eat another packet of crisps...think I may lose that battle...


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had 3 comments in the space of a couple of days on how small my bump is. I'm beginning to worry :( I'm already having to have growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks because my Clexane Injections can make him small.


----------



## sethsmummy

I wouldnt worry at all hun. A friend of mine had a baby 2 months ago and her bump was tiny all the way through but baby was a healthy 7lb 5oz x


----------



## Luvspnk31

Izzie74 said:


> What is v day?

Vday stands for viability day. 24 weeks is the age at which babies are considered able to survive outside the womb if born that early(heaven forbid) .

I've been sick with sinus crap all week. Got so bad, my teeth actually hurt at one point. This morning I woke up feeling worse again. Pretty much been on the couch all day. I'm so glad my DH is home this week. He's been gone for 6 weeks, only home on the weekends, but leaving sun evening. So thankful to have him home. 
On top of being sick, our church does a childrens clothing and toy resale 2x a year. It's not a typical rummage sale, there's 250 sellers, and every item through the door gets inspected. I put in about 30 hrs this week just on that, plus my 9 yr old broke his arm playing " ninjas " with his 12 yr old brother. *sigh* 
I def don't feel bad taking it easy today. 

Brunette- I use local raw honey for my allergies. I just swallow a large tablespoon on the days I need too. Helps really well, especially for the itchy ears and throat. Has to be local though, and not the crap from the supermarkets. They actually remove all the pollen, which takes away a lot of the health benefits. I get raw, but many worry about the botulism, so u can get local pasturized. Same benefits, just heated to kill any bacteria.

Congrats to all with vday's this week!!! I have a few more days left. 

Glad I'm not the only one feeling more pg than I am! Some days I wonder how miserable I will be in jan! 

Has anyone been dealing with general swelling? My hands and legs have been pretty swollen lately. And, I have carpal tunnel in my right hand. Really sucks. Some mornings I wake up barely able to close my hand because of the swelling. I have an appt wed with my mw, so will def mention it. I had a little carpal tunnel with my last pg toward the end, but this is getting bad already. 

Hope everyone has an awesome week!!


----------



## Maisypie

I've also been dealing with an awful cold. I took 2 days off work and felt great for 2 days and now I feel awful again. I am hoping to feel better again tomorrow.

I have also been getting comments about the size of my bump, no one believes me when I tell them I am almost 24 weeks. I have a feeling he is growing more towards my back than belly. 

Here is my 23 week bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SCgirl

I have the opposite problem- I look around 7 months along... and people tell me he already looks like he's dropping (granted, he's been low this whole time).

I've been so weak- but I'm slowly recovering. Just walking around the house sends my pulse rate way way up... we'll see how work goes tomorrow!

I've also been having sharp pains around my cervix, or just up inside there- quite unpleasant- anyone else have this? It feels like everything inside is just being twisted tightly (or been over-used, if you know what I mean... but it has nothing to do with that). Thankfully it's not constant.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I've had cervix pains this pregnancy! Don't remember them with Tristan!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies :) hope you are all well! Just found out we will be given a fetal MRI at 28 weeks to check brain development, glad to find out but also scared to find out!! Have to focus on our 75% odds of all being well!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

SCgirl said:


> I have the opposite problem- I look around 7 months along... and people tell me he already looks like he's dropping (granted, he's been low this whole time).
> 
> I've been so weak- but I'm slowly recovering. Just walking around the house sends my pulse rate way way up... we'll see how work goes tomorrow!
> 
> I've also been having sharp pains around my cervix, or just up inside there- quite unpleasant- anyone else have this? It feels like everything inside is just being twisted tightly (or been over-used, if you know what I mean... but it has nothing to do with that). Thankfully it's not constant.

lightening crotch ;) it sucks majorly! I get it too and have with each of my pregnancies. DH finds it highly amusing if i get it when we are walking together because i have to shout out. :dohh: 



waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies :) hope you are all well! Just found out we will be given a fetal MRI at 28 weeks to check brain development, glad to find out but also scared to find out!! Have to focus on our 75% odds of all being well!!!

Definitely focus on those odds hun.. 75% is very very good odds and we will all have our fingers crossed too! 

luvspnk - have you tried a wrist support hun? i had full blown carpal tunnel in both hands when i was younger and until i got my operations and little while after i had to wear wrist supports and they really helped. I shouldnt think youd should be swelling so much hun so definitely mention it.. id actually try get seen before your mw appointment. 

maisy - sorry you've been ill hun i hope you are feeling better soon. 

SC i hope you get better soon too :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Quick question for you ladies. 

Dh and I bought a dessert from the store and its kinda local and I've never had it before and thought 'why not?'. So, when I opened it, it kinda smelled like it had brandy in. I immediately googled and didn't see that ingredients had any alcohol in it, so we ate it. 
Today, I googled just to make sure and bam! I see that some people do use brandy when making it. 

Do you think it will have any harm on my babies?? I'm so stressed now! I wanted to actually phone the store and give them a piece of my mind coz nowhere on the packaging did it say that it contains any alcohol! I'm really going outta my mind!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Was it a warm dessert?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls who take lunch to work, what are you all taking? I'm so bored of the same stuff and need some inspiration on tasty and filling meals please!


----------



## wildchic

I can't say. When we bought it, it was chilled. I heated it a bit before eating. I even gave my 6 year old dd(although, she didn't like it).

Would it make a difference if it was a warm dessert?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think when alcohol is cooked it burns most of it off?


----------



## sethsmummy

I wouldnt worry wildchic... unless you were getting blinding drunk every month it wont do any harm :hugs: xxx


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I think when alcohol is cooked it burns most of it off?

Thanks bb :flower: makes me feel tons better! Of cause I'll be doing a lot of google-ing, just to make sure! 

It was a dessert that had to be baked first, so I'm hoping that its the case with me! I won't be eating it any time soon!

About the lunch- I usually make myself 2 different sandwiches. Maybe tuna in the am and cheese and tomato in the afternoon. Then something different the next day like muselli in the am and a small pizza in the afternoon. 
I try to change it as often as I can because the same things turn me off and makes me nauseas! Try google-ing different lunch ideas (if you haven't already!)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wouldn't worry too much. There probably wasn't much alcohol in it :)

Yeh I've looked on Google. I love taking leftovers, they never get boring but there is rarely any left! :lol:


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. There probably wasn't much alcohol in it :)
> 
> Yeh I've looked on Google. I love taking leftovers, they never get boring but there is rarely any left! :lol:

I love leftovers too, lol! But my dh and dd will never take that to work/school, they have some issues with that! 
I so can relate to there never being any left over! I'm always up late at night nibbling on the leftovers that there's never enough to take to work,lol!


----------



## brunettebimbo

:rofl: 
I'm going to make a big lasagne tonight so that will be tomorrow's lunch sorted!


----------



## wildchic

Mmmmm......Lasagna is always yummy! I'll do that later in the week! 
Thanks for the idea, hope you don't mind me stealing it, hehe.


----------



## wildchic

You know what's also really nice, is chicken pie! I love making it! So quick and tasty, you can't go wrong there!


----------



## ab75

Sc, I look 7 or 8 months too. I look like I am going to give birth to a baby elephant by the time I get to term!
Wildchic, there was prob very minimal alcohol in it and was probably just a flavouring, you'll be fine!
Love lasagne, thats what I'm making for dinner one night this week, and chilli, sausage and mash, chicken stirfry, obviously not all on the same night!!
V day tomorrow for me, yayyyy!! Xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Nah you're good!! Even if they used it in the batter the alcohol should cook out mostly anyway! Perfectly safe :)

It's anatomy scan day for me today!!! :happydance: :happydance: Counting down the minuets!! 
Please stay a girl, little bean ^_^!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck PM xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

As for yummy foods- I have been using tons of beans and veggies! Making sure I get those 71g of protein a day!! Last night we made an alvacado, bean, and corn salad/salsa and I made home made tortillas to wrap it in- soooo good!! :)


----------



## wildchic

PrincessMommy said:


> Nah you're good!! Even if they used it in the batter the alcohol should cook out mostly anyway! Perfectly safe :)
> 
> It's anatomy scan day for me today!!! :happydance: :happydance: Counting down the minuets!!
> Please stay a girl, little bean ^_^!!

Thanx!
Good luck with scan and be sure to update with pics:)


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck hun! heres hoping for a co-operative baby! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

What's the 71g of protein?


----------



## PrincessMommy

71 grams of protein is the recommended amount of daily protein intake for pregnant or nursing women!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Well I didn't know that! :lol:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Sorry I didn't mean it in a weird way! I was just answering the question D: you're apparently supposed to have 71g, which I didn't know until recently. Definitely didn't do so being pregnant with DS!!


----------



## Pix

Oh wow! I definitely do not hit that much protein. >.< glad I'll be purchasing some protein power! Heh. 

If it smelled strongly of brandy it probably was in the icing. Baked desserts shouldn't smell heavily of it. I'm sure you're ok! I accidentally had some sangria a few weeks ago. No one labeled a drink dispenser at a party and it was next to the koollaid!! I was a bit peeved. Also. The dessert should be labeled. Always. If your terribly worried call the restaurant. 

I need a nap. Lol.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Had anatomy scan today, everything looked great, babies shoulder was covering heart from one angle so they made me go for a drink, a wee n a walk to get it shifted. All was brill though
We found out my gut was wrong, so much for mothers intuition hey lol, we're officially having a baby girl so those 4 bags of boys clothes we got given and the boys name I had picked out won't get used lol but I get to have a mini me instead. 
I will add the pictures underneath because I just realised I'm on quick post and don't want to lose my post by going to advanced.


----------



## wildchic

I didn't know about the protein thing! I don't watch how much protein, starch, fats,etc. I eat. I just make sure that I eat at least 2 fruits a day and maybe a glass or 2 of water, I hope that's healthy enough, lol.


----------



## PrincessMommy

It'snowmyturn- oh wow congrats!!! Welcome to team pink! I too am havin my anatomy scan today as well! Hoping I am staying solid with team pink  waiting on those scan pics ;)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My pics
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0142.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0141.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0140.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wildchic

Itsnowmytime-yay for team pink! Can't wait to see scan pics! Glad all is good with baby!


----------



## wifey2013

Hello everyone! How's everyone feeling/doing? 

I started feeling kicks about 2 weeks ago but they were very light and few and far in-between. Now I'm feeling them everyday and I notice them getting stronger and stronger, I feel some when sitting and standing still, but I'm still feeling the most when I'm lying flat. I can even feel when baby is getting all comfy on one side - it feels so cool!

Anyone noticing more frequent kicks/movements??


----------



## ab75

Congrats on team pink Itsnowmyturn! Beautiful scan pics xx

Wifey, I am getting lots of movement, kicks, prods now. Was actually sore at times last night, lol, could see my stomach jumping about. Dh felt him loads last night xx


----------



## wildchic

Wifey- I too am feeling kicks everyday, started here and there a week or 2 ago, now its more frequently. Almost like they have a pattern coz its more at a certain time of the day, really weird! Dh feels them everyday now! Really exciting stuff!

Itsnowmyturn- great pics hun!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations on the scans :)

I feel my little man pretty much all day day every day now. Love it :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations itsnowmyturn! lovely scan pics.. im a little jelous of all these great anatomy scans :haha: I hope my re-run goes as well. roll on 3 weeks time :dohh: 

i feel my bubba all the time now <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just been looking at protein. There is no way that I'm eating even half the recommended amount :( Any ideas please?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sethsmummy, I'm slightly disappointed with the pics, my 12 week pic was much clearer. Because it was the more detailed scan the guy seemed to try n do it all as quick as he could. Even when doing the gender check (which I had to ask for he didn't offer) he just said looks like a girl but I had already clocked the potty shot a couple of minutes earlier so I guessed he was going to say girl. Gota say that because I was convinced it was a boy n got loads of gorgeous boy stuff given to us and picked the name I'm slightly deflated that it's a girl, however I'm sure (in fact I no for a fact) that when it's sunk in and I'm used to the idea of a girl I will be just as happy as I would have been. Glad I get to do my baby girls hair in a few years though lol, I love doing different things in hair but struggle on my own and my niece has major curly hair, she's 5 and it still sits as a helmet on her head lol


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> Sethsmummy, I'm slightly disappointed with the pics, my 12 week pic was much clearer. Because it was the more detailed scan the guy seemed to try n do it all as quick as he could. Even when doing the gender check (which I had to ask for he didn't offer) he just said looks like a girl but I had already clocked the potty shot a couple of minutes earlier so I guessed he was going to say girl. Gota say that because I was convinced it was a boy n got loads of gorgeous boy stuff given to us and picked the name I'm slightly deflated that it's a girl, however I'm sure (in fact I no for a fact) that when it's sunk in and I'm used to the idea of a girl I will be just as happy as I would have been. Glad I get to do my baby girls hair in a few years though lol, I love doing different things in hair but struggle on my own and my niece has major curly hair, she's 5 and it still sits as a helmet on her head lol

awww i think they are lovely and clear hun.. 

https://i61.tinypic.com/29upo2u.jpg <-- this is the only view we got at my anomoly scan at 21+6 :haha: hoping for a better result from the rerun at 25+5. i cant even tell if its the back of babies head or the front and it looking down lol 

aww it will take a little getting your head around but you will love it :) wish i could do nice stuff with hair.. id be useless apart from a pleat or a ponytail haha xx


----------



## messica

WOOT WOOT for finally hitting viability day this past weekend!!!


Not so much for developing GD :cry:

Giving thanks while trying desperately to maintain perspective......


Going through the last few pages and all the new scan pics is very uplifting. Beautiful babes mama's!

wifey - A I feel at least 100x a day. B has an anterior placenta and I'm lucky if I feel him 10 times a day. The videos of my belly blumps are pretty wild at this point. I couldn't wait to feel more but now sometimes wish things would calm down a bit so I could sleep lol


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It's baby looking up, u can see the arm, yeah urs isn't too clear but least u get another. I had a really good lady doing my first scan, she looked for pics after doing the scan, this guy took specific ones for pics and he was obviously in a rush. I was their first apt of the day so they probably didn't want to fall too far behind


----------



## sethsmummy

messica so sorry you have GD hun but congratulations on V day!! 

itsnowmyturn - thanks hun i thought so lol .. apparently thats the only view she could get :haha: and i just couldnt hold my pee for her to dig around and get baby to move. hoping i do better next time :haha: I hate when they rush.. our are thankfully quite good and dont rush it as we all know you never get in at your actual scan time :haha: And i think they give themselves 1 hour slots for the anomoly scans x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lol well I'm hoping that ur next one is great. I need girls names now grr lol


----------



## sethsmummy

have you any that you like hun? if not you should take a peak at the online baby name things. thats how we got seths name and ethans first name xx


----------



## Izzie74

Why do people say such stupid things?

I showed my 20 week scan and a woman said bloody hell that's a big head.

I told a man I was having a girl and he said welcome to a world of pain.

So much for sharing the joy of our rainbow baby!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh man im sorry Izzie that people have been so insensitive. I think some people just say things before they even think. :hugs:


----------



## mrsstrezy

wildchic said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I think when alcohol is cooked it burns most of it off?
> 
> Thanks bb :flower: makes me feel tons better! Of cause I'll be doing a lot of google-ing, just to make sure!
> 
> It was a dessert that had to be baked first, so I'm hoping that its the case with me! I won't be eating it any time soon!
> 
> About the lunch- I usually make myself 2 different sandwiches. Maybe tuna in the am and cheese and tomato in the afternoon. Then something different the next day like muselli in the am and a small pizza in the afternoon.
> I try to change it as often as I can because the same things turn me off and makes me nauseas! Try google-ing different lunch ideas (if you haven't already!)Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about the alcohol. I put wine into my spaghetti, but it's just for the flavor. It all gets cooked off. Also, I'm assuming you didn't feel buzzed from the cake. If you don't feel buzzed, your baby doesn't either. Therefore, no harm:)



itsnowmyturn said:


> Had anatomy scan today, everything looked great, babies shoulder was covering heart from one angle so they made me go for a drink, a wee n a walk to get it shifted. All was brill though
> We found out my gut was wrong, so much for mothers intuition hey lol, we're officially having a baby girl so those 4 bags of boys clothes we got given and the boys name I had picked out won't get used lol but I get to have a mini me instead.
> I will add the pictures underneath because I just realised I'm on quick post and don't want to lose my post by going to advanced.

Congrats on the baby girl!



wildchic said:


> I didn't know about the protein thing! I don't watch how much protein, starch, fats,etc. I eat. I just make sure that I eat at least 2 fruits a day and maybe a glass or 2 of water, I hope that's healthy enough, lol.

I have actually heard up to 100grams of protein!! That's so much. I know I'm probably not meeting those requirements either:-/ I've been trying to just at least some protein with every single meal. I just eat what my body feels like eating.



Izzie74 said:


> Why do people say such stupid things?
> 
> I showed my 20 week scan and a woman said bloody hell that's a big head.
> 
> I told a man I was having a girl and he said welcome to a world of pain.
> 
> So much for sharing the joy of our rainbow baby!

I've had some negative comments as well that were similar. Just ignore them, they probably have a reason for being so bitter and stupid, lol. 

AFM, just thought I would check in since it's been quite awhile! I FINALLY stopped throwing up a week and a half ago. Praise the Lord! I'm loving feeling all the baby kicks. We painted the nursery a nice green and will be doing a cozy cabin theme with moose and bear. I've been staying strong and trying not to buy baby clothes until after my shower in November.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Had my scan today!! All is well and baby is adorable :) we were confirmed team pink- she is so cute :) something interesting though- she has 2 arteries going to each kidney o.o dr said it wasn't bad, but very unusual. Won't cause her any problems!

Great scan pics ladies!! Beautiful little beans :) We only got one good profile pic for me to post- I shall post with it in a bit! Only 3 in total were printed out for us. One I gave to my parents and the two we have are a profile shot and a shot of the feet. I have to be in every 6 weeks to check on her growth.


----------



## DolceBella

PrincessMommy said:


> Had my scan today!! All is well and baby is adorable :) we were confirmed team pink- she is so cute :) something interesting though- she has 2 arteries going to each kidney o.o dr said it wasn't bad, but very unusual. Won't cause her any problems!
> 
> Great scan pics ladies!! Beautiful little beans :) We only got one good profile pic for me to post- I shall post with it in a bit! Only 3 in total were printed out for us. One I gave to my parents and the two we have are a profile shot and a shot of the feet. I have to be in every 6 weeks to check on her growth.




itsnowmyturn said:


> Had anatomy scan today, everything looked great, babies shoulder was covering heart from one angle so they made me go for a drink, a wee n a walk to get it shifted. All was brill though
> We found out my gut was wrong, so much for mothers intuition hey lol, we're officially having a baby girl so those 4 bags of boys clothes we got given and the boys name I had picked out won't get used lol but I get to have a mini me instead.
> I will add the pictures underneath because I just realised I'm on quick post and don't want to lose my post by going to advanced.

Welcome to Team Pink ladies!!

And yay for those of us hitting V-Day!!


----------



## ab75

Glad your still team pink PM xx


----------



## wildchic

PrincessMommy said:


> Had my scan today!! All is well and baby is adorable :) we were confirmed team pink- she is so cute :) something interesting though- she has 2 arteries going to each kidney o.o dr said it wasn't bad, but very unusual. Won't cause her any problems!
> 
> Great scan pics ladies!! Beautiful little beans :) We only got one good profile pic for me to post- I shall post with it in a bit! Only 3 in total were printed out for us. One I gave to my parents and the two we have are a profile shot and a shot of the feet. I have to be in every 6 weeks to check on her growth.

Glad that all is well Pm! And yay for staying team pink! Its good that you're going in every 6 weeks! Its been 5 weeks since my last scan and it feels like a lifetime! I hope my doc will tell me he needs to see me often, just to make sure everythings ok! 
Don't forget to post a pic!!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Hi Ladies, congrats on all your scans! I had my 20 week scan yesterday. All is perfect and she said she had long legs lol. Although, the legs happened to be tightly closed so no confirmation of her still being a girl, but chances are she is. This might be my excuse for the 3D scan I've always wanted since I'm paranoid now I've taken all the labels off the dresses I bought :haha:
I am extremely pleased she's completely healthy though :D

EDIT: I actually booked a 'Just Gender' scan, hope she has her legs open this time, we've had the same trouble for both the scans now :haha:
 



Attached Files:







10668323_10152386765032406_1450198197_n.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PrincessMommy

Awesome pics Laura!! What a cute baby girl- the pics definitely look girly ;)

Here is my pic! It's not that great of quality as I took it on my ipad
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sethsmummy we did have some we liked but we aren't mad keen on them anymore, iv searched every where but I can't find names I like, I want a name for her so I can start using it and getting used to calling her it. Think it would help oh bond too, it has to be hard on men they don't get the same feelings we do with kicks and hormones and wriggles etc. My oh got home from working in Spain yesterday and bought the baby a cute little teddy of boo the world's cutest dog (Google it)


----------



## PrincessMommy

Itsnowmyturn- aww boo is adorable!!! I was gonna get my daughter one of those dolls  I see them everywhere now ^_^ gotta love a fluffy Pomeranian <3


----------



## SMandel22

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi Ladies, congrats on all your scans! I had my 20 week scan yesterday. All is perfect and she said she had long legs lol. Although, the legs happened to be tightly closed so no confirmation of her still being a girl, but chances are she is. This might be my excuse for the 3D scan I've always wanted since I'm paranoid now I've taken all the labels off the dresses I bought :haha:
> I am extremely pleased she's completely healthy though :D
> 
> EDIT: I actually booked a 'Just Gender' scan, hope she has her legs open this time, we've had the same trouble for both the scans now :haha:

I had the same problem with my daughter crossing her legs. My tech told me to come with a full bladder and that did the trick for me. Maybe give that a shot? Worst case, you can empty your bladder. Good luck!!


----------



## SMandel22

Hi ladies!!! :hi:

Sorry I've been MIA these past few weeks. Months maybe? I've just had so much personal crap going on, and not in a good way that I just didn't have anything positive to post about. That, and I've been super busy!! 

Life has seemed to of turned around. We decided to move and our house went under contract within a week of listing it. We couldn't believe it!! And for full asking price. :happydance: We then found an awesome, larger, newer home and our offered was accepted on it. So as long as all goes well, we'll be moving into our new home October 17. We are beyond excited because we really thought we were going to end up moving either right before or right after baby comes. So now we have a full 2 months of being in the new house before she comes. 

My official last day of work will be October 10. I would work until close to going into labor, but since we're moving, it's pointless to try and find a job while 7 months pregnant, to only work for 2 months. (Good luck with that anyway, right?) Plus my boss and I worked out an agreement where he'll approve unemployment if I stay and train my replacement. So it won't hurt us too bad financially. 

To top off the wave of good things, my in-laws gave us a really nice financial gift. It's kind of like a living inheritance. It's something we never would of expected in a million years and left us both speechless. 

The only downfall right now is that since my husband took a new job in our new town already, he's only home on weekends and stays with a friend of ours during the week. He's not too far, only about an hour and a half away. So he can always come home if needed. But a 3 hour commute everyday is not ideal, lol. So the week gets lonely, sometimes. :winkwink: Sometimes it's kind of nice to have peace and quiet and a clean home. :)

I've scanned back a few pages and everyone's bumps and scans are adorable!!! I myself am the size of a small house. The lady at the grocery store said to me the other day that I must be getting really close to my due date. When I told her I still had a few months to go, you should of seen her face. :haha: I'm carrying mostly in my belly. And my boobs. Oh my!!!! My boobs have gotten so big!!! I started at a 34B and I am spilling out of the 36C. I've gained about 25 pounds and I swear 10 of those pounds are in my boobs!!!:rofl:

Anyone else gain THAT much weight??? Ugh!! At this rate I'm going to end up gaining 50 pounds. :nope:


----------



## Izzie74

Lovely scan pics laura and princess


----------



## wildchic

Nice pics Pm & Laura:)


----------



## SCgirl

I had my first physical therapy appointment today... turns out a number of my issues are because I have incredibly weak pelvic floor muscles (at least that's what's being worked on first). We'll see how it goes in the upcoming weeks- I have some "exercises" to do, and a long lists of dos and don'ts as far as moving/lifting/standing. Also have been told to wear a belly support, which I started today, and I think it's actually helping!

In the last 2 days, people have started coming up to me asking when I'm due (these are people I've been around daily for weeks now)- and are shocked when I say January. I've been told a few times since yesterday that I'm going to have a big baby, and that I look further along. No clue where it's all coming from...

Oh yeah SM- I bought some cheap bras on Sat because I thought I needed something with more support. I realized that my 36B had been rendered useless (as in I stretched them out to the point of 0 support without noticing), and bought a 38C and a 38D. I don't think I look close to that size, but that's what fit... in a bit of shock that I own a D-cup...


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Scgirl I also have terrible pelvic floor muscles and really should do the exercises more than I do. I have a physio apt for my back next week so hopefully they will be able to help with that.


----------



## Maisypie

anyone having back issues?? I have never had any issues with my back but I am pretty sure I am carrying in my back as it hurts all the time. I haven't gained a lot of weight (about 7 lbs) but I cannot find a comfortable position. Any advice would help.


----------



## brunettebimbo

My back hurts in bed. I'm really struggling to get comfortable at night!


----------



## ab75

I also get funny looks when I say I am not due til January. 

Happy V day maisypie.

My back is ok but my pelvis is killing me by the end of the day, feel like someone has kicked me in my lady bits!


----------



## ab75

24 week bump xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking lovely :)


----------



## wildchic

Ab75- nice bump hun!

I too am suffering from pelvic & back pain!
I have no idea what to use/do to ease the pain,so I just carry on with it. I'll bring it up with my next obgyn appointment.

I hope it goes away coz we all quite early still! I can only imagine how bad it will feel closer to the end!


----------



## ab75

I bought a bump support band from mothercare which helps with the bump/back/hip pain but not with the splitting pelvis feeling in my pubic bone. I had it with dd2, couldn't walk any distance by the end xx


----------



## wildchic

I've got a support band, but the thing is, when I have it on and I eat, I get extremely bloated! It stretches from the top of my tummy, right to the bottom and its the part on top that I think is the problem!


----------



## ab75

I can only wear mine if I am walking about. Too uncomfortable if I wear it just sitting around, feels to tight then. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine was just like a wrestling belt that sits under your bump. 

Anyone else hit ridiculously tired again? I feel asleep at 7.45pm last night. It's 4.45pm now and I could honestly go to bed! I need to find some motivation to go and make tea!


----------



## JanetPlanet

brunettebimbo said:


> Mine was just like a wrestling belt that sits under your bump.
> 
> Anyone else hit ridiculously tired again? I feel asleep at 7.45pm last night. It's 4.45pm now and I could honestly go to bed! I need to find some motivation to go and make tea!

ME ME ME!! But I'm anemic again...so that's probably my issue. Sleep/rest as much as you can BB.:flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I wish it was that easy. I feel like a shit Mum because I'm not going as much because I'm so tired :( That and being a Dental nurse, whilst short staffed is hard! The first trimester tiredness passed for a bit so hopefully this will too. Maybe just a growth spurt!


----------



## wifey2013

My ticker is off by 1 day, they moved me ahead at my last ultrasound by a day, but told me to keep the same due date. Today is officially V Day for us! Such an exciting milestone to hit! I can't believe how fast time is going, I feel like it was just a few days ago I was hitting the halfway mark at 20 weeks and now I'm 24 weeks. 

In other news, I have my test for GD on Monday, not looking forward to the orangy juice. Bleh!


----------



## ab75

Happy V day wifey and good luck with your GD test xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

I've been really tired again, but could be cause I'm not sleeping well. Ive been having some nausea again too. Fortunately, not horrible, mostly just annoying !! 

Yay for v-day!!!


----------



## 0203

It's my v day too :) it's amazing! Congratulations to all the other ladies, look how far along our tickers are too!

I am struggling with be it tired but I think a lot of it is because my work has been horrendous :( 

Today I was in the bath and baby was kicking a lot and bump was moving tiny amounts, barely visible amounts but definitely moving :)


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Congrats ladies! It's so wonderful that you've reached V-Day!!


----------



## hopeful2012

Mine is moving so much now, she wouldn't stop last night. I'm tired again now. My sweet girl just finished 10 days of amoxicillin on Sunday and now she has a 103 fever and is clingy. I put in a call to the MD and awaiting a return call. I just wish we could all get to feeling better


----------



## PrincessMommy

Bb- I eat TONS of beans and lentils. I also have a special oatmeal with extra protein in it. Also! Quinoa mixed in salads is awesome. Protein bars and such. Google it and you can find lots of high portein meal ideas!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I forgot to add that hemp fiber is a great source of protein, whey, and fatty acids!! Add it to shakes or smoothies to mask the taste :p


----------



## wildchic

Congrats on all the v-days:) yay!!! Mine will be coming up in the next 2 weeks!

I've been feeling bloated again, argh! I just hope that I don't throw up again! 

I've also been feeling tired, but I can put mine down to not being able to sleep/waking up through the night. Every time I move to turn to the other side, I wake up and sometimes I can't fall asleep again!

We bought a new house(yay), so we'll be 'hopefully' moving in before babies come. We currently live in an apartment block with only 2 bedrooms, so we have to be in the new place by the time the twins come or they won't have a place to sleep(haha). I can't wait to do they nursery(if I can still move by then,lol).

I also need some advice from those who have kids who go to school. My dd(6) has always been so attached to me because we're very close, almost like we're sisters(I know I should never have done that). For the past few months, she's been crying at school saying that she misses me. I've spoken to her and asked if its because of the babies,but she says she's excited about the babies and its just that she wants to be with me. Is it a phase? Will she grow out of it? Is there something I can do to reassure her that all is ok?

Any advice on this will be appreciated!


----------



## Luvspnk31

wildchic said:


> Congrats on all the v-days:) yay!!! Mine will be coming up in the next 2 weeks!
> 
> I've been feeling bloated again, argh! I just hope that I don't throw up again!
> 
> I've also been feeling tired, but I can put mine down to not being able to sleep/waking up through the night. Every time I move to turn to the other side, I wake up and sometimes I can't fall asleep again!
> 
> We bought a new house(yay), so we'll be 'hopefully' moving in before babies come. We currently live in an apartment block with only 2 bedrooms, so we have to be in the new place by the time the twins come or they won't have a place to sleep(haha). I can't wait to do they nursery(if I can still move by then,lol).
> 
> I also need some advice from those who have kids who go to school. My dd(6) has always been so attached to me because we're very close, almost like we're sisters(I know I should never have done that). For the past few months, she's been crying at school saying that she misses me. I've spoken to her and asked if its because of the babies,but she says she's excited about the babies and its just that she wants to be with me. Is it a phase? Will she grow out of it? Is there something I can do to reassure her that all is ok?
> 
> Any advice on this will be appreciated!


As far as ur daughter, it sounds like it's just a hard time transitioning for her. My 4 yr old went to pre-k for the first time this yr, and cried because he didn't want to go. We thought he was our last, so treated him as such, lol. 

I think because you are so close is probably why, and while that's not a bad thing, helping her transition is good. Maybe offer her an incentive. Like, if she goes three days without crying, or calling you, she can have a treat. I'd do little things at first, then maybe something bigger if she goes a long time. Stay strong mom! It'll be ok! :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My tiredness never went away, dreading the sleepless nights in the future lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies :hi: sorry I've been absent again, finding it hard to gather the energy to pick up the iPad to log in these days! Any new gender reveals to update? If I've missed any you can PM me , that way I won't miss them :):thumbup:

Happy V-Days to all those that have passed the 24w mark :wohoo: next milestone - 27weeks/THIRD TRI :shock::argh: how is the time going by THIS quickly!?

Not much to update from me. Baby's a serious wiggler, loving these movements but preparing myself for the massive huge boots to the ribs, bladder and cervix that are soon to come :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Had baby's cardiac scan today, everything is perfect so that is such a relief! And I got a quick peek to check that he is definitely a boy!! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's brilliant news Ab!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great news Ab :yipee:

Happy Friday everyone! :icecream:


----------



## sethsmummy

happy friday hun! I hope everyone is ok today :D 6 days till V day and 2 weeks 4 days till my anomoly re-run and hopefully a definite answer on gender


----------



## ab75

Good luck sm xx


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun aha youll get all the ranting in my journal as we get closer.. must start bladder training pmsl. ill have to drink lots of water and then let the boys squeeze on my stomach :haha: xx


----------



## ab75

Lol xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

Anyone had/having a second baby shower? I had one with my Son and wasn't going to have one this time but when I found out I was having a girl, I thought it might be a good idea. Also, when did you ladies get your MatB1?


----------



## ab75

I've never had a baby shower. I got my matB1on tues at my 24 week appt xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

ab75 said:


> I've never had a baby shower. I got my matB1on tues at my 24 week appt xx

I don't have a scheduled MW app until 28 weeks but work keeps bugging me for one and keep saying well we can't fully treat you like you're pregnant until you get one :dohh: I got mine last time at 21 weeks :dohh: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

have you not got an appointment at 25 weeks hun? I have. 

ive never had a baby shower xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

I can def tell this baby's getting bigger! My hips have started to loosen up, and I have to be careful how I stand and walk so my hips don't start hurting too much. 

What is a MatB1? Must be a UK thing, never heard of it. 

I only had a baby shower with my 1st. Since this is #5, and we had gotten rid of everything my sister talked about having one for me, but I won't give one for myself. We've already bought a lot of the bigger stuff second hand, it would mostly be for fun stuff.


----------



## ab75

MatB1 is the confirmation of pregnancy that we get from midwife that we have to give to employer(Or benefits agency)to get maternity pay, or maternity allowance xx


----------



## Betheney

HEY NEW JELLYBEANS!!! 

I was in Jellybeans in 2011 and designed and made the siggy banners you're using. I passed em onto the next jellybeans and am so glad to see they've been passed on again 
:-D

Have a happy and healthy 9 months ladies!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Laura I'm pretty sure they have to treat you as pregnant regardless of MatB1 or not. You should have been risk assessed as soon as you told them. Have you put your pregnancy in writing?

I got my MatB1 at my 20 week appointment.


----------



## sethsmummy

Betheney said:


> HEY NEW JELLYBEANS!!!
> 
> I was in Jellybeans in 2011 and designed and made the siggy banners you're using. I passed em onto the next jellybeans and am so glad to see they've been passed on again
> :-D
> 
> Have a happy and healthy 9 months ladies!

thanks hun :D and congratulations on your pregnancy too :D 

Laura.. im with BB they have to treat you as pregnant regardless.. the matb1 is just for maternity leave/pay reasons. xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hmm i cant remember who it was that wanted to know how i got on with the gp regarding having to use the toilet all the time... but i got my results today and they are clear... so it must just be a fun hormonal thing. hopefully settle down after baby. 

urine came back as a uti though! so i wasnt just being silly not being able to hold my pee for the anomoly scan. im almost done my anti biotics but i can still feel it there so i guess ill be going bck next week :dohh: xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> hmm i cant remember who it was that wanted to know how i got on with the gp regarding having to use the toilet all the time... but i got my results today and they are clear... so it must just be a fun hormonal thing. hopefully settle down after baby.
> 
> urine came back as a uti though! so i wasnt just being silly not being able to hold my pee for the anomoly scan. im almost done my anti biotics but i can still feel it there so i guess ill be going bck next week :dohh: xx

Good news about the toilet issues, but bummer about the UTI. Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun. dh looked at me weird when i said the stool sample was clear.. he was like "seriously it showed nothing.. why the hell are you always needing the toilet" :haha: I think hes sick of me needing the toilet all the time :haha: but then again so am i. x


----------



## MummyLaura93

I haven't had a single risk assessment yet and he said he wouldn't until I get my MatB1 but it's really getting to me because I feel like them putting me on checkouts for 8 hours is too much :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

As long as you have put it in writing he should be treating you as pregnant and then wait for your matB1. 

https://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg373.pdf

https://www.gov.uk/working-when-pregnant-your-rights

https://www.nidirect.gov.uk/sm/working-when-pregnant


----------



## brunettebimbo

Gosh these kicks feel weird tonight. They've been gradually getting higher and higher. I'm now feeling them about 3-4 fingers up from my belly button when laid down. Is that about normal? I can't remember! :lol:

He's so strong now :cloud9:


----------



## wildchic

Bb- I would think it is normal. I'm getting kicks all around since yesterday and babies seem to kick at certain times of the day. 
I had my phone on my tummy and I could see it moving due to the kicks and this was way up on my tummy.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been able to see his movements for a while. My whole stomach moves now. He's so active. I love it :)


----------



## wildchic

Aww bb! Its so precious, isn't it? Glad you can feel & see him move!


----------



## ab75

Bb, my kicks are all really low this pregnancy, feels strange as the girls were always high lol.
Laura, I never put my pregnancy in writing and I got risk assessment done as soon as I told my dept manager. 
I have just been signed off for 4 weeks with pelvic pain, can hardly walk by bedtime. So thats me on mat leave xx


----------



## sethsmummy

MrPunem said:


> My wife is due January 31st with our first boy

welcome to he jellybeans :hi:


----------



## Littleluce83

I have finally got my diabetes consultant appointment through. After 2 weeks of being left in limbo I go next Wednesday. I'm really nervous but think I will feel better after having spoken to my doc and being able to listen to advice and ask questions. It took a midwife to ring up and demand an appointment for me to finally be able to get one though. I've been trying to diet control just using advice online. I've also got my gallbladder scan through in two weeks time. Had to ring up and rearrange that as I have to fast before it so need it first thing in the morning. Am rather bummed out because I've just been put back on antidepressants because I've really not enjoyed being pregnant and bad stuff just keeps piling up. Has anyone else been on sertraline? I'm only on 25mg at the moment xxxx


----------



## Izzie74

My 21 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lolly I can't figure out pm on my phone, and if I'm honest I'm far to tired to try lol. Can u update me as team pink if u haven't already. Thanks love


----------



## sethsmummy

Littleluce83 said:


> I have finally got my diabetes consultant appointment through. After 2 weeks of being left in limbo I go next Wednesday. I'm really nervous but think I will feel better after having spoken to my doc and being able to listen to advice and ask questions. It took a midwife to ring up and demand an appointment for me to finally be able to get one though. I've been trying to diet control just using advice online. I've also got my gallbladder scan through in two weeks time. Had to ring up and rearrange that as I have to fast before it so need it first thing in the morning. Am rather bummed out because I've just been put back on antidepressants because I've really not enjoyed being pregnant and bad stuff just keeps piling up. Has anyone else been on sertraline? I'm only on 25mg at the moment xxxx

glad you have finally got some appointments sorted out hun. Im sorry bad things seem to be piling up on you :hugs: My friend ha just started sertraline after having her baby (she was supposed to start them before hand but her gp refused to prescribe them even though her consultant had sent a letter to them asking for it) 




Izzie74 said:


> My 21 week bump!

lovely bump pic hun <3 xx


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies! I'm currently sitting in the hospital with a kidney stone and infection. Getting lots of fluid, antibiotics and trying to avoid morphine. Hopefully the doctor will be by today and I can go home


----------



## Luvspnk31

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm currently sitting in the hospital with a kidney stone and infection. Getting lots of fluid, antibiotics and trying to avoid morphine. Hopefully the doctor will be by today and I can go home

What a bummer. :( hope u feel better and can go home. 

Happy v-day to me!!! Can't believe we're this far already! Love being able to feel her almost constantly now. Hope everyone is doing well. /)


----------



## PrincessMommy

MrPunem said:


> My wife is due January 31st with our first boy

That's when we are due but I'm having baby on the 27th via c section :) welcome!!! If you have any questions at all- these ladies are fantastic and will answer best they can :3

Hopeful- please feel better soon and let us know how things are moving along! I hear kidney stones are terrible :x


----------



## brunettebimbo

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm currently sitting in the hospital with a kidney stone and infection. Getting lots of fluid, antibiotics and trying to avoid morphine. Hopefully the doctor will be by today and I can go home

O no. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Girls with older children, how are they adapting? Tristan is so excited to be having a baby brother, he's his baby not mine etc but the last week or so his behaviour has totally changed. He's started wetting the bed again, bedtime can be a nightmare, he's deviant, he's cheeky etc which is totally out of character.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hey hope you are all ok. Sorry not been on again. Still trying to catch up on sleep from the sleepless night at A&E the other week. 
Everything went well at the rescan, they said babys head has grown and is on the charts now but must just be a small baby, and if that was my 20week scan she would have been happy. Couldn't confirm if she was a girl though as baby was being awkward and not letting us see lol. My blood pressure was fine at my midwife appointment last week too.

We got our offer on a house accepted and now just waiting on the mortgage in principle! Which we should hear about tomorrow and if everything goes fine we should be moved in by end of november and all settled before Christmas and the baby arrives!
Going to try and make more of an effort to get on here now!


----------



## hopeful2012

I'm at home with pain meds, antibiotics and lots of fluid. I have to follow up on Wednesday. I finally passed a small piece of a stone last night, so feeling some better. Still having some bad nausea and headaches today. 23 weeks today and baby is moving like crazy.


----------



## Pix

Had our gender reveal today!! And we are having a BOY!!!

I'm still in shock. I was completely concinced it was a girl! I'm still excited and happy! 

Even though my grandmother cried in disappointment. >.< still not sure how to handle that one!


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm currently sitting in the hospital with a kidney stone and infection. Getting lots of fluid, antibiotics and trying to avoid morphine. Hopefully the doctor will be by today and I can go home
> 
> O no. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Girls with older children, how are they adapting? Tristan is so excited to be having a baby brother, he's his baby not mine etc but the last week or so his behaviour has totally changed. He's started wetting the bed again, bedtime can be a nightmare, he's deviant, he's cheeky etc which is totally out of character.Click to expand...

fingers crossed he will settle down again soon. it is very likely its a development milestone and adjusting to the thought of a new baby coming :hugs: 



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hey hope you are all ok. Sorry not been on again. Still trying to catch up on sleep from the sleepless night at A&E the other week.
> Everything went well at the rescan, they said babys head has grown and is on the charts now but must just be a small baby, and if that was my 20week scan she would have been happy. Couldn't confirm if she was a girl though as baby was being awkward and not letting us see lol. My blood pressure was fine at my midwife appointment last week too.
> 
> We got our offer on a house accepted and now just waiting on the mortgage in principle! Which we should hear about tomorrow and if everything goes fine we should be moved in by end of november and all settled before Christmas and the baby arrives!
> Going to try and make more of an effort to get on here now!

im glad your re-scan went well hun :D looks like your just having a little baby <3 <3 

Congratulations on getting an offer on the house accepted!! FX you hear about it quickly hun. It will be fantastic having christmas in a new house. 



hopeful2012 said:


> I'm at home with pain meds, antibiotics and lots of fluid. I have to follow up on Wednesday. I finally passed a small piece of a stone last night, so feeling some better. Still having some bad nausea and headaches today. 23 weeks today and baby is moving like crazy.

I hope you are feeling better soon hun :hugs: 



Pix said:


> Had our gender reveal today!! And we are having a BOY!!!
> 
> I'm still in shock. I was completely concinced it was a girl! I'm still excited and happy!
> 
> Even though my grandmother cried in disappointment. >.< still not sure how to handle that one!

congratulations on team blue hun :blue: !! :dance: aww bless her grandmother... i have to say i wouldnt quite know how to handle that either.. But as long as you are happy with what you have then thats all that matters. My whole family are wanting me to have a girl.. so when i told them it was 60% sure its a boy they were all gutted lol. xx


----------



## wildchic

Hey Ladies:)

Hope you all had a great weekend and that things are going a lot smoother!

I built up the courage to finally post a pic! 

This was taken yesterday at 22weeks.
 



Attached Files:







22WEEKS.jpg
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sethsmummy

wildchic what a beautiful bump! <3 <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wildchic you look lovely!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Really lovely bump wildchic :)

Hi everyone, hope things are all good! 
I got my confirmation today. Definiately a girl :pink: and was explained to why she thought she was as girl. 
We were only meant to get 1 picture but she gave us 9 and about 4 of them were in 4D! She looks like her brother :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10681993_10152399132002406_365893640_n.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









10708157_10152399132177406_650118645_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Luvspnk31

Cute bump pic wildchic! :) 
Congrats on the girl mummylaura! 

I have yet to take a bump pic. Being plus sized, I have the horrible "B" bump, lol. Doesn't make for a cute pic. I might work up the courage soon. :)


----------



## messica

I'm glad you got a definitive answer mummylaura! Beautiful pictures! 


Your bump is adorable wildchic! <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant news Laura :)

My little man has been quiet today. I've felt him but nowhere near as wriggly as he usually is. I hate this constant worry! I want a crystal ball, I want to know that I can relax! Still so unbelievably scared!


----------



## wildchic

Thanks ladies:)

MummyLaura- that's great that you got so many pics! Lovely by the way!

BB- they have their days that they won't move as much. You'll see, by tomorrow, he'll be back to wiggling like crazy. I can imagine the worry that you feel, but know that its normal.


----------



## 0203

My little one isn't moving very much today and barely moved yesterday, makes me worried but dh is telling me not too, he is so lazy I think the baby must just take after him!

Hope we all get some wiggles soon :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Any of u ladies that aren't feeling as many movements just remember this is what the midwife is there for. I thought it was just normal for babies to have lazy days but there is a charity called count the kicks that's iv just heard of any they give u lots of advice etc about your baby's movements. Check them out on Facebook. I'm sure ur baby is perfect though but it's something to keep in mind. Mum's are supposed to worry its our job, never be worried about getting advice though


----------



## brunettebimbo

Isn't it after a certain week though? They are still so small?


----------



## wifey2013

Yes, after week 28! I wouldn't worry. I had days like that too. I panicked. Tried every trick in the book to get him to move. Cold water, orange juice, laying still on my side, etc.... nothing worked, he wasn't kicking. Then, right before bed it was like a bouncy castle inside. Just give it time and you'll feel those little kicks again before you know it:) If you are really worried though you can call your midwife or OB.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Been laid on my left side for a few hours catching up on Sky+ and he's been throwing a party in my tummy :cloud9:


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Been laid on my left side for a few hours catching up on Sky+ and he's been throwing a party in my tummy :cloud9:

Told ya! We tend to worry and that's totally normal! Glad he's showing you he's ok! I read that babies start to kinda get into a sleeping pattern now already. Which means they will sleep for a few hours and kick up a storm and then sleep again for hours. I've actually noticed that my babies start moving at a certain time everyday! 

On another note: Today is my anatomy/anomaly scan:) I'm so nervous! I just hope everything is ok with botha babies! Its been 6 weeks since I last saw them! Fx for good news!


----------



## ab75

Good luck wildchic xx
Yay Laura xx

25 weeks today, going so fast now. Started buying stuff for my homebirth/hospital bag yesterday xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

My baby was quite quiet yesterday too. A couple of tiny kicks while out having a meal and she normally kicks when I get in to bed but nothing, so I lay on my tummy and after a while she kicked me lol (always seems to kick when I lay on my tummy). Then been moving like crazy this morning  can't wait until I can see my belly moving with her kicks.

This mortgage in principle is taking the mick now. 2 weeks it's been. And as OH was bankrupt 6years ago we needed all the evidence etc before we applied for it. So got all that together, then they came back and they had issues with my stuff, my drivers license and bank are still registered at my mums house but I have plenty of letters and official stuff with my current address on now. So we took my birth certificate, medical cards that show I have changed address. They then said the mortgage advisor needed to change the amount of OH's war pension, on the letter we originally had it states like £500pm but on bank statements he is getting closer to £700pm, it rises with inflation and the amount on the letter stated it was being paid and backdated to 2008. Anyway so he amended that and we extended to 36years to be able to get the amount we need. So yesterday they came back and said my mum needs to sign a gift certificate thing as when we had the money through we transferred the deposit we needed to an account of my mums so we couldnt access it. Now the bank have got issues with that, tbh its none of their business why we transferred in the first place but my mum had written a letter saying the money is there ready to transfer back to us. AND they still have an issue with my name. There is literally nothing else I can provide apart from flipping blood! They say everything is ok and then pick at something else. 

Sorry for the long rant, it's starting to take its toll now lol.


----------



## ab75

Welshgirl, its a nightmare waiting on mortgage and hoping you secure the house you want. Hope you don't have to wait much longer. 




25 week bump. Scary thought, Zoe was born at 34+5 so in 10 weeks I could have my baby!! Hope he stays put til at least 37 weeks xx


----------



## wildchic

Lovely bump ab75! Hope your bubs stays put a little longer than your dd did. Either way, time is going to fly past! 10 or 15 weeks then you get to hold your baby!!!

Welsh- it is frustrating waiting on a mortgage! We're also waiting, but the house we bought is an inheritance. So the house is going through a longer process than normal and all we can do it wait! I hope things move quick 4 you!

My scan is in 1 hour!! Nerves has got the better of me!


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck for your scan wildchic!! 

sorry some of you ladies have had lazy babies the last couple days.. i hope they start doing a jig soon to put your minds at ease. :hugs: 

:o ab i LOVE your bump <3


----------



## ab75

Good luck wildchic.
Thanks ladies, I look slimmer with a bump in that pic, I don't look like that in real life lol, must've been the camera angle and black top!! Xx


----------



## wildchic

Scan went well(took about an hour!), but both babies are perfect! Baby B is 100grams smaller than Baby A, but doc said they are both symmetrical(all body parts fit weight). Both still 80% girls, so that's what I'm sticking with! They are so adorable and we get to see them again in 4 weeks:)

Here's baby A
 



Attached Files:







Baby A1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5









Baby A2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wildchic

And here's baby B who is the bigger one of the 2. She also flipped and decided to lay on her tummy, lol.
 



Attached Files:







Baby B1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









Baby B2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sethsmummy

awww so cute! id def say B is a girl coz that looks like labia on the pic. not so sure about A thouh xx


----------



## Pix

Awww! It looks like everyone is doing really well!! Babies look fantastic! 

Just had my appt. so. Baby IS big! >.< measuring 2 weeks ahead! I'm not sure how to feel about that cuz my other babies were all spot on. But at least he is healthy albeit chunky.  
Got my tetanus shot. :-/ and set up for glucose screening. At least I have a month before that has to occur! 

So close to the 3rd trimester. I can wait to meet him. Although he kinda needs a name!!


----------



## ab75

Cute pics wildchic xx
My girls always measured ahead pix and weren't overly big xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

ab75 said:


> Good luck wildchic xx
> Yay Laura xx
> 
> 25 weeks today, going so fast now. Started buying stuff for my homebirth/hospital bag yesterday xx

I know ! I had a mini panic attack today when I realized I only have about 15 weeks to go!! I keep thinking I have lots of time, but it's going sooo... Fast! Excited, but nerve wracking. :)


----------



## ab75

Luvspnk31 said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck wildchic xx
> Yay Laura xx
> 
> 25 weeks today, going so fast now. Started buying stuff for my homebirth/hospital bag yesterday xx
> 
> I know ! I had a mini panic attack today when I realized I only have about 15 weeks to go!! I keep thinking I have lots of time, but it's going sooo... Fast! Excited, but nerve wracking. :)Click to expand...

I think it goes really quickly now with all the midwife appointments and final preparations. Eeeekkkk xx


----------



## ca154853

I am finding that baby moves more on some days than others also. He seems to make up for it though when he does move. We had our anomaly scan and it was very cool :) Everything went really well and we even saw him swallowing! I never have seen that before it was pretty awesome! We also decided on a name Caden Anthony It means warrior or fighter and we figured to survive in my uterus he must definitely be one lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Luvspnk31

Congrats! Lovely name.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Monday baby didn't have his usual morning wiggle, he wiggled a little through the day then a good wiggle at night. Yesterday (Tuesday) he didn't have his usual morning wiggle, wiggled a bit in the day and nothing at night. Its after midnight and I can't sleep. I can't shake this worry off. I can't stop crying. I am so so scared of losing him. He's not had his usual evening wiggle. I've tried everything. I've rang the hospital and they want to see me in the morning at the day assessment unit. I've made myself sick from the worry and crying. Please please please be ok baby boy!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Have u tried drinking ice water? My lo had a quiet day yesterday, and I was a bit worried. Even had trouble finding her on the Doppler. I drank some cold water, kept pushing around with the Doppler probe, and she finally woke up! He might just be having a sleepy day. Praying everything is well! :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

Bb- I hope everything ok hun! Let us know what the hospital unit says/does. I hope your LO is just fine! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls. I drank some cold water last night and he had a wriggle, he's wriggled a bit this morning too. I'm still going to go to the DAU just because I can't shake the worry and I know they will reassure me.


----------



## wildchic

Good luck hun & I hope all is good with your bubs! Prayers are with you Brunette!


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck BB i hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## ca154853

Praying for you as well! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

The staff at the hospital were brilliant. So nice and not once made me feel silly. One midwife even rang me before we went to check I was ok and if we were still going in. 

Baby is fine thankfully! They listened to his heartbeat, took all my obs, measured my bump (measuring bang on) etc and everything was fine. They've had to send my urine away though as it was 1+ protein and 1+ Leukocytes. They've said to keep an eye his movements and if they reduce anymore to go back and they will scan me


----------



## sethsmummy

thats fantastic hun! did they give you any anti-biotics to be on the safe side? thats what the gp did with me the other week xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

No they just took my number and said they would contact me with the results if something came back.


----------



## sethsmummy

hope they dont mess you around. Id have thought theyd give you something just incase since your already in pain. Fx you dont get any more episodes of reduced movements xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I have to go to the Dr's today to find out if there's anything I can take for pain. I'm having such a crappy time of pregnancy, getting none stop headaches, my back hurts, my throat is so dry it's raw and sore, I'm bunged up and tired. My back is the worse though, I have three issues with it and the one that's playing up is postherpetic neuralgia from when I had shingles Xmas 2008 I think the nerves around where I had the shingles have been damaged and they are now killing me, I did a night shift last night and although I was shattered I couldn't sleep because of the pain. When one back issue flares up they all seem to join in, it took over 18 months to get it under control last time and I ended up on pain relief patches that pumped very strong painkillers into me 24/7 I'm fed up now


----------



## sethsmummy

aww hun im so sorry your in so much pain :hugs: xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Hope you get sorted!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi: hope you're all well!

BB glad everything was fine with little man :hugs: that's great they reassured you and observed him at the hospital :)

I was 25w on Monday and realisation is sinking in that this baby is coming soon! It's DD1's birthday on Saturday, then my 3d scan and growth scan in October, DD2's birthday in November, Xmas in December and then January... We are having babies!!! :shock::dance::loopy: I feel so unprepared!

Had my MW appt today and have traces of leukocytes so possible UTI. I'm also measuring 27w, but measured ahead with both of my girls so not worried. I have my additional growth scans anyway so sure all will be fine! My friend had her baby on Sunday, he was 4 weeks early so big surprise. He is just the cutest and I'm so broody. LOVE that new baby smell! <3


----------



## wildchic

Ca- I love the Caden! I find it unisex though and would love to name one of my twins that, but dh doesn't fancy it so much:( I would spell it Kaiden for a girly:)

Brunette- glad all went well at the hospital! At least you know now and I'm sure you're more at ease that you know you can go back if you feel you need to?!

Itsnowmyturn- sorry your in such pain hun! My throat is killing me as well! Its so dry and itchy and just doesn't feel nice! I thought it was only me, lol! I asked my doc yesterday about what I could use for my back and all he said was paracetemol(sp?), but that's here where I live anyway or I should see a chiropractor! But I've decided against the meds and chiropractor although my pain in my back is real bad, I'd rather just deal with it! I hope yours eases up coz I know how sore it is!

Afm- since learning that my one twin is smaller than the other, she's been kicking non stop! Its like she wants me to know that size doesn't matter,lol! I'm not sure if I mentioned this in my last post about my scan yesterday, but my doc said that my one placenta is at the back and the other is in the front. 

Which is the one where you won't feel kicks as much, front or back?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wildchic, it's an anterior placenta (on the front) where you won't feel much kicks and nudges :thumbup:


----------



## wildchic

ttc_lolly said:


> Wildchic, it's an anterior placenta (on the front) where you won't feel much kicks and nudges :thumbup:

Oh wow, thanks! I thought it was the other way around, seeing that if its in front you would feel it more and of course if to the back, it couldn't be felt. Thanks again lolly!


----------



## brunettebimbo

ttc_lolly said:


> Hi ladies :hi: hope you're all well!
> 
> BB glad everything was fine with little man :hugs: that's great they reassured you and observed him at the hospital :)
> 
> I was 25w on Monday and realisation is sinking in that this baby is coming soon! It's DD1's birthday on Saturday, then my 3d scan and growth scan in October, DD2's birthday in November, Xmas in December and then January... We are having babies!!! :shock::dance::loopy: I feel so unprepared!
> 
> Had my MW appt today and have traces of leukocytes so possible UTI. I'm also measuring 27w, but measured ahead with both of my girls so not worried. I have my additional growth scans anyway so sure all will be fine! My friend had her baby on Sunday, he was 4 weeks early so big surprise. He is just the cutest and I'm so broody. LOVE that new baby smell! <3

I had leukocytes in mine today too and protein. The sample is being sent away. 

It's mad isn't it, it's not that far now! Tristan has a party in October, DH's sons birthday is the 9th, then Tristans birthday and party on the 18th, he then has another party at the beginning of November, DH's other son on 18th November then it's maternity leave, Christmas, New Year then baby is due! I've also got a growth scan on 23rd October and another 2 at 4 weekly intervals after than and my routine midwife appointments! Busy busy busy!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wildchic I have been given capsaicin cream for my back but that's only for the nerve damage part of.it, other things I'm doing is sitting on a massive gym ball so my back is getting stronger by the constant readjustments u make to keep urself up right, iv bought an upper back support that has little magnet type things going down the top half of the spine and it pulls ur shoulders back so ur less likely to be slouching. I'm also going to dig my tens machine out and start using that again. Just trying as much as I can before going into the Dr's and trying more hardcore stuff. The Dr was concerned I might have shingles again but as there's no rash she thinks it's probably just nerve damage or scar tissue from the last time.
Iv gota say I'm really not enjoying being pregnant and this was the bit I was really looking forward to, growing a person inside me should be the most amazing thing to experience ever, but right now it's not :-(


----------



## sunshine85

Hello ladies :hi: I have been MIA for awhile but had some time today to pop in and say hello! I hope everyone is doing great!

We are at 25 weeks today, yay! :happydance: I never thought we would make it thus far but we are over the moon excited. Saw baby girl on ultrasound last Wednesday and she would not stay still lol. She moves a lot. I think she will be a ninja! 

Everything seems to be running smoothly so far. We are moving next month so its been quite hectic around here. We have not done any baby shopping as of yet. We did, however, finally decide on our little warriors name :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140917_191708.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20140925_173148.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Littleluce83

Hi all. I finally have all of my GD paraphernalia. I'm checking my blood sugar 3-4 times a day and have medical appointments every two weeks with the diabetes team. Emma is now going to be a December baby rather than a January baby as they'll want to induce at 38 or 39 weeks. Having severe probs getting enough blood out of my fingers though grrrr xxxx


----------



## buddyIV

Hi everyone! I've not been on for ages as we switched internet provider; its nice being away from screens but I've missed hearing how you all are! 

Congrats to everyone hitting the V-Day milestone (only another 9 days for me...not that I'm counting...). 

Sorry you're having such a rough time with your back *myturn*, and I hope it gets better asap so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. 

Hope the blood draws get a bit easier *littleluce*! It can't be nice having to do that all the time! How are you feeling about going in at 38/39 weeks? Maybe you'll be the first of us to meet your baby! X 

As for me, all is going beautifully normal! A few minor discomforts but nothing I can't handle (weird nerve stuff in my leg caused by growing bump and a low snuggling baby!). After a lot of issues with my previous pregnancy with DS its absolutely amazing to experience some normality! I feel very blessed right now, and just hope it continues right through the birth January. I'm starting to come round to the idea of trying for another natural delivery, but definitely have to work through some stuff first. I've been referred to a birth trauma consultant who also specialises in hypnobirthing, so I'm really hopeful that will help a lot. Does anyone have any experience with hypnobirthing?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I want to try hypnobirthing (called natal hypnotherapy in the UK) I just want to do the preparation part of it but not bother with taking music and all that in, I want to be able to work through it in my own way


----------



## Izzie74

Hi all. Been feeling movements a lot lately. So cool!

Scared DH to death last night by leaping out of bed screaming at 1am. Such bad calf cramp, but of course he wasn't to know that. Has happened several times now in same leg. Anyone have any ideas why it would start now and how to stop it?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I would love to wake up n leap out of bed but that would mean sleeping first :-( 
Feeling emotional, tired, sick, achey and fed up of having bloody headaches


----------



## Izzie74

We're thinking Emily for the first name, but are there too many around?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, 

Glad to hear most of you are doing good and babies are much more active :)

I want to look at hypnobirthing too. I think my birth last time started going wrong because I started freaking out and lost control. 

Izzie cramping in legs is totally normal when pregnant and unfortunately I don't think there is much you can do. I have found drinking more water seems to help a bit.


----------



## buddyIV

Izzie74 said:


> We're thinking Emily for the first name, but are there too many around?

Thats such a gorgeous name: classic, pretty and elegant! Are you bothered about popularity? My sons name is in the top 100 but he's the only boy in his nursery with that name. Sometimes the area you live in doesn't reflect the top names, if you know what I mean! 





brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Glad to hear moof you are doing good and babies are much more active :)
> 
> I want to look at hypnobirthing too. I think my birth last time started going wrong because I started freaking out and lost control.
> 
> Izzie cramping in legs is totally normal when pregnant and unfortunately I don't think there is much you can do. I have found drinking more water seems to help a bit.

I'm thinking the same with the hypnobirthing stuff. DS was early so I never even got to go to those classes to learn about breathing! When I gave birth, everything happened so fast I was terrified, panicked, and in a state of shock. I had no clue about how to push or breathe, which definitely didn't help the situation. I'm hoping the hypnobirthing will give me ways of coping and teach me how to stay calm. It wouldn't take much to improve on the last experience! 

Count me in with the leg cramps too! Got them a bit with DS too and they can be a bitch! Water helps for sure.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I think Emily is one of those timeless names. Always fairly popular, but not so many all at once. I have a sister Emily, but would have used it if I didn't. I always steer away from the trendier names, but I love classic ones.


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi! We had a productive day today... the baby room is completely cleaned out (got a few boxes/piles to go through in another room), carpet pulled up, and stuff taken off (storage/trash). We also found a great deal on a crib/toddler bed that only needs a little sanding and a fresh paint job ( we're going to make this my older girls new bed and she's getting a new dresser too- so we can use the whole nursery set for the new baby. 
We still have lots to do, but I feel like I'm getting somewhere now. We still have to fix the sub-flooring and floor joist that came loose, make sure there's no mold (the ac duct runs through the wall right there a we think that may be causing the problems. Of course then we have to fix the wall, pit in New flooring, paint and decorate...
The doctor said everything was great on Wednesday, I'm not hurting anymore, and hopefully I'll have no more stones.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Littleluce83 said:


> Hi all. I finally have all of my GD paraphernalia. I'm checking my blood sugar 3-4 times a day and have medical appointments every two weeks with the diabetes team. Emma is now going to be a December baby rather than a January baby as they'll want to induce at 38 or 39 weeks. Having severe probs getting enough blood out of my fingers though grrrr xxxx

Hope drawing blood from your finger gets easier hun :flower: eeek so she'll be a little Christmas baby :cloud9: (but a true JJ at heart!) x



buddyIV said:


> Hi everyone! I've not been on for ages as we switched internet provider; its nice being away from screens but I've missed hearing how you all are!
> 
> Congrats to everyone hitting the V-Day milestone (only another 9 days for me...not that I'm counting...).
> 
> Sorry you're having such a rough time with your back *myturn*, and I hope it gets better asap so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.
> 
> Hope the blood draws get a bit easier *littleluce*! It can't be nice having to do that all the time! How are you feeling about going in at 38/39 weeks? Maybe you'll be the first of us to meet your baby! X
> 
> As for me, all is going beautifully normal! A few minor discomforts but nothing I can't handle (weird nerve stuff in my leg caused by growing bump and a low snuggling baby!). After a lot of issues with my previous pregnancy with DS its absolutely amazing to experience some normality! I feel very blessed right now, and just hope it continues right through the birth January. I'm starting to come round to the idea of trying for another natural delivery, but definitely have to work through some stuff first. I've been referred to a birth trauma consultant who also specialises in hypnobirthing, so I'm really hopeful that will help a lot. Does anyone have any experience with hypnobirthing?

No experience although I'm on a FB parenting group where a lot of the ladies have done and speak of their hypno birthing experiences and it all sounds so amazing, calm and wonderful! Both of my labours have been quite the opposite of all of those things :rofl: nothing terrible with either, but I was induced with DD1 and it hurt like hell, and DD2's labour was going amazingly until the little bugger turned back to back and I thought my spine was going to snap, on top of the crazy contractions! Suffice to say I don't handle labour pain well and ended up with epidurals for both and I really, really want a natural labour this time round so think I'm going to do some hypno birthing research. I'll give anything a go so OH can't take the mick out of my child birthing noises once again :haha:



Izzie74 said:


> We're thinking Emily for the first name, but are there too many around?

I agree, it's a beautiful and timeless name. I know a lot of the traditional names are coming back in, but I don't think it's overly popular. 



hopeful2012 said:


> Hi! We had a productive day today... the baby room is completely cleaned out (got a few boxes/piles to go through in another room), carpet pulled up, and stuff taken off (storage/trash). We also found a great deal on a crib/toddler bed that only needs a little sanding and a fresh paint job ( we're going to make this my older girls new bed and she's getting a new dresser too- so we can use the whole nursery set for the new baby.
> We still have lots to do, but I feel like I'm getting somewhere now. We still have to fix the sub-flooring and floor joist that came loose, make sure there's no mold (the ac duct runs through the wall right there a we think that may be causing the problems. Of course then we have to fix the wall, pit in New flooring, paint and decorate...
> The doctor said everything was great on Wednesday, I'm not hurting anymore, and hopefully I'll have no more stones.

Wow you have been super busy! Everyone seems so much more organised than me, I really need to get my bum in motion! Glad you're not in anymore pain :hugs:

Happy Sunday ladies :flower: hope everyone is having a nice weekend? It was DD1's birthday yesterday so we had a lovely day out at the zoo. I'm a little sore from all the walking and my ankles decided to swell up a little towards the end, but my shoes weren't the best for support (silly little ballet pumps :dohh:). She had a great day though and I can't believe I have a 4 year old! 

I'm 26 weeks tomorrow... one week away from THIRD TRI! :argh: I have my GTT coming up, next week or the week after. Not looking forward to that, hate having my bloods drawn :nope: then I'll have my 28w appt following shortly after, where they routinely draw two lots more bloods. Arghh!


----------



## ab75

Happy belated birthday to your little girl lolly.
It seems to be flying in now, can't believe that I am going to be 26 weeks on tues! Xx


----------



## ab75

Double digits lolly!!! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Waaaahhhh I only just noticed that Ab!!!!..... :argh: :haha:


----------



## JanetPlanet

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi! We had a productive day today... the baby room is completely cleaned out (got a few boxes/piles to go through in another room), carpet pulled up, and stuff taken off (storage/trash). We also found a great deal on a crib/toddler bed that only needs a little sanding and a fresh paint job ( we're going to make this my older girls new bed and she's getting a new dresser too- so we can use the whole nursery set for the new baby.
> We still have lots to do, but I feel like I'm getting somewhere now. We still have to fix the sub-flooring and floor joist that came loose, make sure there's no mold (the ac duct runs through the wall right there a we think that may be causing the problems. Of course then we have to fix the wall, pit in New flooring, paint and decorate...
> The doctor said everything was great on Wednesday, I'm not hurting anymore, and hopefully I'll have no more stones.

I'm so glad the doctor said everything's great - and it's wonderful that you feel better!:thumbup:

I'm SUPER jealous you're getting the nursery together. My little guy's nursery is STILL my office, with all my office junk in it.:dohh: I can't seem to get it together...what's your secret?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I haven't done a bump pic in so long so took a quick one today whilst I remembered! I do look a bit rough though, hadn't even brushed my hair :blush:


Spoiler
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/B75BD24D-F653-4E66-A813-7E9B118F3F29_zpspzigffni.jpg

Anyone else wana share their current bumpage!?


----------



## JanetPlanet

ttc_lolly said:


> I haven't done a bump pic in so long so took a quick one today whilst I remembered! I do look a bit rough though, hadn't even brushed my hair :blush:
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/B75BD24D-F653-4E66-A813-7E9B118F3F29_zpspzigffni.jpg
> 
> Anyone else wana share their current bumpage!?

Adorable! You don't look rough at all! I still don't really look pregnant...this is from a week ago (25w1d) and I really do look rough - these are my house cleaning clothes.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20140919g Copy 25w1d.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looking lovely girls :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

You're too kind Janet! Ahhh I bet you're one of those that surprises everyone with a huge bump that just pops out overnight :D 

Thanks BB. How's your blue bump coming along?


----------



## buddyIV

Gorgeous bumps! I'm not brave enough to post one but I love seeing how you ladies are doing! X


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'll post a picture when I'm up and dressed :)


----------



## sethsmummy

plus size bumpage 24+4 


https://i57.tinypic.com/10wod4x.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/30js3m8.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

TTC - lovely bump pic hun <3 Hapy 26 weeks! And belated happy birthday to your lo hun Glad she had a lovely day :) 

congratulations to your friend and im glad your MW appointment went well hun. 

wildchic - im glad the smaller twin is reasuring you with all the kicks hun :D 

itsnowmyturn - how are you getting on now hun? had the tens machine and the support been helping any? 

sunshine - congratulations on a little girl and i love the name you have picked! 

littleluce - eek i dont envy you having to prick your finger.. my sister used to hate it with avengence. Are you doing it on a fleshy part of your finger? my sister used to get more blood from the side than the tip. 

Buddy - glad everything is going well for you hun. I am glad your going to get some help in terms of trying for a natural birth. <3 :hugs: 

izzie - urg so sorry your getting the leg cramps they are horrible! deffo try drinking more water if you can and see if that helps. And i love the name Emily. As long as you love it it doesnt matter how many there are <3

hopeful - your putting me to shame with all your organising lol. can i have some of your energy please? Im glad your feeling better. Fx for no more stones! 


AFM - not much happening my end. I still get my dizzy spells and constant braxton hicks whenever I walk so nursery runs are fun :haha: I was getting some seriously strong kicks yesterday which actually hurt... bubba is being much nicer today with small gentle kicks after a slow start to the day. A week tomorrow till my anomoly re-scan :dance: Midwife this Thursday where i will mention the bh's and dizziness. Im still on target weight wise :D As of my 24 week weigh in id only put 2lb on my pre-preg weight. :wohoo: Hopefully i can keep it up. xx


----------



## buddyIV

Thanks Sethsmummy! Glad to hear you're doing well too, though I hope the MW can give you some advice on the dizziness x. I hear you on the BH too, I can feel my bump going really tight sometimes, but it doesn't hurt yet. I know that might change as little baby gets bigger! Your bump looks fab too...absolutely perfect! 

We bought our first baby purchase today :happydance: It was only some long sleeve body suits and a cute-as-can-be knitted romper thing. I feel ultra broody looking at them! Its not much, but its a start! 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun :) 

mine can be a bit painful.. iv had to stop walking a few times now to breathe through it :haha: i look right a right tool. 

awww i bet they are super cute! I still need a definite answer before i buy more clothes.. iv 6 sleepsuits and some vests and a little cardigin and thats it for now. fx baby reveals all next week.


----------



## buddyIV

Oh no..poor you! I hope you don't get too many of the dreaded BH! It is a bit tricky buying stuff when you're on team yellow; I wish there was more brightly coloured stuff! I mean, both genders can wear all the colours can't they!? 

I'm wishing you millions of luck for the scan, with an awesomely clear potty shot of your lovely little baby! Then, good luck with the shopping spree :haha:


----------



## Izzie74

Had a letter today to book my flu jab as pregnancy makes you a high risk category. Has anyone else had/having the jab? Hope I don't get sick from it. Have booked for half term Wednesday, so will have half a week to get over it if I do. :wacko:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm declining it.


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm declining it.

Might I ask why?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I never had it with my son.


----------



## SCgirl

I plan to get it- I'm just great at procrastinating. I have asthma as it is, so that makes me in the "risk" category already... but I've also had the flu, and I have noooo desire to have a fever that high with a baby around!

I work around kids, and almost 3 weeks ago they gave me a horrible stomach bug. More recently a cold. I think that just adds to my risk of getting it, so I'm gonna go for it! (Never had any issues getting it- been doing it for years now. It's not bad at all for a shot.)


Glad to hear that most of y'all are doing well. I'm still suffering through random aches and pains, and having increasing difficulty getting/staying comfy at night. (I often wake dh up when I have to get out of bed, and first put weight on my feet- holy back pain!) Also starting to have issues emptying my bladder from baby being so low... annoying when you have to go 5x in 10 min before bed!

It's finally starting to hit me that maybe it's getting to be time to start preparing for baby...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lovely bumpage sethsmummy! And I love how you've coordinated your top with your wallpaper :lol: all the best for your rescan, let us know how you get on :flower:

Izzie, I've also declined the flu jab. And the whopping cough too. I'm not comfortable having vaccs during pregnancy and there's plenty of other reasons but I won't bore you with them, and don't want our lovely group to turn into a huge vaccs debate :lol: just do lots of reading up and research on it and choose what's right for you :thumbup:

I'm also getting lots of Braxton hicks. Hate, hate, hate them! Never got them with DD1 and when I started getting them with DD2 I panicked because it was just horrible. Found out they were nothing to worry about, but I just hate the tightness of my bump and how achey and crappy they make me feel. My friend had them and said hers weren't half as bad as what mine sounded like, so dunno if I just have a funny uterus or not!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Izzie74 said:


> Had a letter today to book my flu jab as pregnancy makes you a high risk category. Has anyone else had/having the jab? Hope I don't get sick from it. Have booked for half term Wednesday, so will have half a week to get over it if I do. :wacko:

I'm getting one for the first time ever along with the Tdap (pertussis/whooping cough). I'm also asking anyone who's going to be in close contact with the baby for the first three months get them too. No one's had a problem with that...yet.:thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

buddyIV said:


> Oh no..poor you! I hope you don't get too many of the dreaded BH! It is a bit tricky buying stuff when you're on team yellow; I wish there was more brightly coloured stuff! I mean, both genders can wear all the colours can't they!?
> 
> I'm wishing you millions of luck for the scan, with an awesomely clear potty shot of your lovely little baby! Then, good luck with the shopping spree :haha:

Thanks hun :D I dont really like the neautral clothes.. well apart from Boofle/winnie the pooh and little roo stuff you can get. So if baby doesnt reveal all next week those are what i will be getting. I just hate buying white :haha: 



Izzie74 said:


> Had a letter today to book my flu jab as pregnancy makes you a high risk category. Has anyone else had/having the jab? Hope I don't get sick from it. Have booked for half term Wednesday, so will have half a week to get over it if I do. :wacko:

Iv hit it with both previous pregnancies.. never got ill but had a sore arm for a day or two. 



SCgirl said:


> I plan to get it- I'm just great at procrastinating. I have asthma as it is, so that makes me in the "risk" category already... but I've also had the flu, and I have noooo desire to have a fever that high with a baby around!
> 
> I work around kids, and almost 3 weeks ago they gave me a horrible stomach bug. More recently a cold. I think that just adds to my risk of getting it, so I'm gonna go for it! (Never had any issues getting it- been doing it for years now. It's not bad at all for a shot.)
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that most of y'all are doing well. I'm still suffering through random aches and pains, and having increasing difficulty getting/staying comfy at night. (I often wake dh up when I have to get out of bed, and first put weight on my feet- holy back pain!) Also starting to have issues emptying my bladder from baby being so low... annoying when you have to go 5x in 10 min before bed!
> 
> It's finally starting to hit me that maybe it's getting to be time to start preparing for baby...

:hugs: i am the same hun i toss and turn all night. 



ttc_lolly said:


> Lovely bumpage sethsmummy! And I love how you've coordinated your top with your wallpaper :lol: all the best for your rescan, let us know how you get on :flower:
> 
> Izzie, I've also declined the flu jab. And the whopping cough too. I'm not comfortable having vaccs during pregnancy and there's plenty of other reasons but I won't bore you with them, and don't want our lovely group to turn into a huge vaccs debate :lol: just do lots of reading up and research on it and choose what's right for you :thumbup:
> 
> I'm also getting lots of Braxton hicks. Hate, hate, hate them! Never got them with DD1 and when I started getting them with DD2 I panicked because it was just horrible. Found out they were nothing to worry about, but I just hate the tightness of my bump and how achey and crappy they make me feel. My friend had them and said hers weren't half as bad as what mine sounded like, so dunno if I just have a funny uterus or not!

thank you hun! hahahaha :rofl: i didnt realise my top matches :rofl: love my wallpaper <3 I hate BHs too. Ds1 actaully panics if i stop and say ouch so i have to be careful how much i let on im in pain. :dohh: lord knows what ill do when Lightening crotch kicks in full force! 



im soooo tired today... i cant get comfy at all in bed anymore i toss and turn all night long! but at least ds2 stayed in his own bed last night :dance: that made it a little easier. Now to get them both dressed and do the nursery run before my sister and my shopping arrive.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks for asking sethsmummy, I'm doing pretty crap if I'm honest. I'm not sleeping, been bunged up for about 3 months now, back is driving me insane but I'm just about managing it, the tens does help but only for a short time. I'm generally just not feeling well.

I'm also refusing the whooping cough and flu jabs. Just don't want to be having vaccines while pregnant if I can help it. 

All the bump pics are lovely, I had a mid-pregnancy break down at the weekend trying to find something to wear that didn't make me look like a whale lol, I wanted to sit and cry lol. 

Iv gone mad with buying clothes, all second hand off eBay and getting some excellent bargains but I swear she has more clothes than me lol. Was doing my aldi shop yesterday and they have some baby stuff in, got a hauck from birth pram for £23, it will be a good spare, if it's been snowing or grit on the path after being icy I don't want the wheels on the more expensive one to get ruined, will be useful for holidays too with the sand for the same reason. They also have group 2 to 3 car seats in for £20 but I want to get a 1,2 and 3 after she's out of the 0+ one. 

Been thinking about names and me n oh have narrowed it down to imogen or leona, but as with all names I keep going on n off them both but iv decided to just wait n I'm sure one will feel more natural than the other. Oh likes chloe too but I think it would be a better middle name 

Is it January yet??


----------



## ab75

Imogen and Leona are both lovely names xx

I have also declined flu and whooping cough vaccines, never had them with dd1 or dd2 and I have my own reasons/opinions, but, like Lolly said, I won't get in to that here. Everyone has to make their own choices.
26 weeks today! Will post bump pic later xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

Haven't been on here in a while, haven't really had much time, hope everyone is doing ok, nice bump pics :) I don't know whether to get the flu/whooping vaccine. I'm not really sure what it's all about. Midwife was just like.. oh, i recommend you have one. 

My and my OH took a couple of bump pics last night :)
 



Attached Files:







bby bump.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9









10721037_10152412419047406_969244341_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ab75

Lovely bump pics Laura xx


----------



## ab75

26 week bump. Feel like he has popped out more this week and moved higher up xx


----------



## ab75

.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Cute bump pics ladies. :flower:


----------



## wildchic

Really cute bump pics!! I won't be able to post a bare belly pic(to many stretch marks from 1st pregnancy) :(


----------



## ab75

Thanks wildchic, I am lucky that I don't have any, I don't know how I got away with that as I am always the size of an elephant by the end xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

24+6

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/3BFC08E6-C6B2-49B8-8DA2-1F53BB5AB0EA_zpsps7ggsfn.jpg


----------



## wildchic

Nice bump brunette, love the tattoo too:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks :) It's a K (me) and a D (hubby) entwined in a heart. The chinese symbol means love. We had the heart on our wedding invites and Hubby has the same tattoo but shaded :D

I got called fat today and told I look like a Moomin :(


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks :) It's a K (me) and a D (hubby) entwined in a heart. The chinese symbol means love. We had the heart on our wedding invites and Hubby has the same tattoo but shaded :D
> 
> I got called fat today and told I look like a Moomin :(

Really cute that you guys done that! I'll never tattoo my dh's initial/name on me coz my dh's ex tattooed his name big on her body and they broke up, so that just put me off ever doing something like that, but I like the idea, just not for me. yours is cute though!

How can someone call you fat?? You're pregnant! There's another person growing inside you!!! Duh! Your bump looks great!


----------



## wifey2013

Anyone close to or just enter the third tri? I'll be there a week from tomorrow and I'm so excited about how quickly time is going.


----------



## ttc_lolly

GORGEOUS bumps ladies :kiss: I still can't quite believe we are all in the mid 20's now. Feels like just last week I set the group up!

Brunette, who the hell called you those things? :grr: you want us all to hunt that person down!? 128 hormonal preggo women could do a LOT of damage I reckon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) It's a K (me) and a D (hubby) entwined in a heart. The chinese symbol means love. We had the heart on our wedding invites and Hubby has the same tattoo but shaded :D
> 
> I got called fat today and told I look like a Moomin :(
> 
> Really cute that you guys done that! I'll never tattoo my dh's initial/name on me coz my dh's ex tattooed his name big on her body and they broke up, so that just put me off ever doing something like that, but I like the idea, just not for me. yours is cute though!
> 
> How can someone call you fat?? You're pregnant! There's another person growing inside you!!! Duh! Your bump looks great!Click to expand...

I've always said I wouldn't but figured this could easily be adapted if heaven forbid something did happen between us. We are really strong together so hopefully will never come to that!

It was a girl that used to work with me. I've had to go to my maternity uniform now and it's like a tent. It's actually really bothered me, I could cry and I'm usually tough skinned!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow... how you didn't hit her in the face with a chair is beyond me! :lol: what a cow!


----------



## JanetPlanet

brunettebimbo said:


> I got called fat today and told I look like a Moomin :(

You do NOT look fat AT ALL. You just look pregnant...and a very cute pregnant. Don't listen to idiots.:hugs:I would love to have your belly - I STILL don't look pregnant.



wifey2013 said:


> Anyone close to or just enter the third tri? I'll be there a week from tomorrow and I'm so excited about how quickly time is going.

I think I might be there the day after tomorrow, but there seems to be controversy over which week really constitutes the third trimester....25-30th? 

If I divide 40 weeks into 3, I guess the third starts at 27 weeks?:shrug:

40 weeks divided by 3 = 13.33.
So, 13.33 weeks per trimester? Then the second trimester ends at 26.6 (13.3 + 13.3) weeks and the third starts at 27? I wouldn't be surprised if my math is wrong on this, but it would be sad considering I'm an accountant.:haha:

Where does everyone else consider the third trimester starting?



ttc_lolly said:


> Brunette, who the hell called you those things? :grr: you want us all to hunt that person down!? 128 hormonal preggo women could do a LOT of damage I reckon!

Count me in for the hunting that idiot down! How DARE she!!


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi Ladies. Cute bump pictures everyone-i need to take another one. 24+2 today going by the last due date they gave me. Its unreal how close third trimester is. I got told three times last week that I was "getting big" and that I didn't look so pregnant, just like I had a big belly. I chose to ignore most of it. The hubby and I will both be getting flu and whooping cough vaccines. I work as a nurse and the risk of exposure unweighs any risk for me. Hubby is an firefighter and decided he wants one too. 
We started working on the nursery again and discovered what was causing the sagging floor. Good news is that it isn't as bad as I thought and shouldn't be hard to fix. Bad news I paid too many bills this weekend and over drew my checking account... Oops- gonna blame that on the pregnancy brain. Gonna be tight but we'll make it. Its been worse before. Hopefully we will continue to get little things done each day but we have family coming in next weekend from out of state, 2 work baby showers, a baby dedication, another babu shower, my nieces 13th birthday party, and my moms 50th surprise party all in the same weekend. I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## wildchic

For those who are wondering about the 'which trimester I'm in?' I got this from the google:)
 



Attached Files:







Trimester Check.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) It's a K (me) and a D (hubby) entwined in a heart. The chinese symbol means love. We had the heart on our wedding invites and Hubby has the same tattoo but shaded :D
> 
> I got called fat today and told I look like a Moomin :(
> 
> Really cute that you guys done that! I'll never tattoo my dh's initial/name on me coz my dh's ex tattooed his name big on her body and they broke up, so that just put me off ever doing something like that, but I like the idea, just not for me. yours is cute though!
> 
> How can someone call you fat?? You're pregnant! There's another person growing inside you!!! Duh! Your bump looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> I've always said I wouldn't but figured this could easily be adapted if heaven forbid something did happen between us. We are really strong together so hopefully will never come to that!
> 
> It was a girl that used to work with me. I've had to go to my maternity uniform now and it's like a tent. It's actually really bothered me, I could cry and I'm usually tough skinned!Click to expand...

I think its cute! I would probably consider doing something like that if dh did it, but he hates any form of needles,hahaha! So that's way to back of our to-do-list! 

You shouldn't worry/upset yourself with what others say! I love showing off my bump:) you should show it off and if anyone ever says you look 'fat' again, just brush it off! You don't need comments like that!


----------



## buddyIV

Bumps are just gorgeous ladies, every single one of them! 

*BB* I can't believe someone said that to you! What a horror! Point her our way next time she says anything...the sight of a gang of rampaging hormonal pregnant "moomins" ought to shut her up! You look fantastic. End of! 

Glad the work isn't so extensive *hopeful*, you'll be so proud of all your hard work once its all finished! 

I think third tri starts at 27 weeks too. Can't believe some of us are entering into the last stretch! 

I havent decided on the flu vaccination yet. I've never had one before, and previously felt confident declining it. Fear creeps in a little though so this time I am considering it. DS is at nursery so can be exposed to all sorts, but even still he's rarely unwell *touches wood* Urgh! I don't know! 

Despite feeling great, and having a very normal time, I've finally run into the inevitable pregnancy discomfort (there's always something!). It seems with baby and bump growing, its causing some crazy pressure on a nerve causing me to get a serious dose of pins and needles and then numbness in my whole left thigh every time I lie down. It doesn't seem like much, but its totally stopping me sleeping! I am a terrible sleeper at the best of times so for me to moan about disrupted sleep is really rare. Boo!


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> Thanks for asking sethsmummy, I'm doing pretty crap if I'm honest. I'm not sleeping, been bunged up for about 3 months now, back is driving me insane but I'm just about managing it, the tens does help but only for a short time. I'm generally just not feeling well.
> 
> I'm also refusing the whooping cough and flu jabs. Just don't want to be having vaccines while pregnant if I can help it.
> 
> All the bump pics are lovely, I had a mid-pregnancy break down at the weekend trying to find something to wear that didn't make me look like a whale lol, I wanted to sit and cry lol.
> 
> Iv gone mad with buying clothes, all second hand off eBay and getting some excellent bargains but I swear she has more clothes than me lol. Was doing my aldi shop yesterday and they have some baby stuff in, got a hauck from birth pram for £23, it will be a good spare, if it's been snowing or grit on the path after being icy I don't want the wheels on the more expensive one to get ruined, will be useful for holidays too with the sand for the same reason. They also have group 2 to 3 car seats in for £20 but I want to get a 1,2 and 3 after she's out of the 0+ one.
> 
> Been thinking about names and me n oh have narrowed it down to imogen or leona, but as with all names I keep going on n off them both but iv decided to just wait n I'm sure one will feel more natural than the other. Oh likes chloe too but I think it would be a better middle name
> 
> Is it January yet??

aww hun sorry your having such a rough time of it :hugs: ooooo :dance: woo for bargains! I love the names Imogen and Leona xx



MummyLaura93 said:


> Haven't been on here in a while, haven't really had much time, hope everyone is doing ok, nice bump pics :) I don't know whether to get the flu/whooping vaccine. I'm not really sure what it's all about. Midwife was just like.. oh, i recommend you have one.
> 
> My and my OH took a couple of bump pics last night :)

gorgeous pics hun <3 I know they dont urge the flu one as much as the whooping cough one. But if you get the whooping cough one it also helps protect the baby when it is born. 



ab75 said:


> View attachment 807365
> 
> 
> 26 week bump. Feel like he has popped out more this week and moved higher up xx

omg look at your bump hun!!! <3 I love it 



brunettebimbo said:


> 24+6
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/3BFC08E6-C6B2-49B8-8DA2-1F53BB5AB0EA_zpsps7ggsfn.jpg

gorgeous bump hun!! <3 



JanetPlanet said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I got called fat today and told I look like a Moomin :(
> 
> You do NOT look fat AT ALL. You just look pregnant...and a very cute pregnant. Don't listen to idiots.:hugs:I would love to have your belly - I STILL don't look pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> wifey2013 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone close to or just enter the third tri? I'll be there a week from tomorrow and I'm so excited about how quickly time is going.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I might be there the day after tomorrow, but there seems to be controversy over which week really constitutes the third trimester....25-30th?
> 
> If I divide 40 weeks into 3, I guess the third starts at 27 weeks?:shrug:
> 
> 40 weeks divided by 3 = 13.33.
> So, 13.33 weeks per trimester? Then the second trimester ends at 26.6 (13.3 + 13.3) weeks and the third starts at 27? I wouldn't be surprised if my math is wrong on this, but it would be sad considering I'm an accountant.:haha:
> 
> Where does everyone else consider the third trimester starting?
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Brunette, who the hell called you those things? :grr: you want us all to hunt that person down!? 128 hormonal preggo women could do a LOT of damage I reckon!Click to expand...
> 
> Count me in for the hunting that idiot down! How DARE she!!Click to expand...

I deff count it from 27 weeks hun. 



hopeful2012 said:


> Hi Ladies. Cute bump pictures everyone-i need to take another one. 24+2 today going by the last due date they gave me. Its unreal how close third trimester is. I got told three times last week that I was "getting big" and that I didn't look so pregnant, just like I had a big belly. I chose to ignore most of it. The hubby and I will both be getting flu and whooping cough vaccines. I work as a nurse and the risk of exposure unweighs any risk for me. Hubby is an firefighter and decided he wants one too.
> We started working on the nursery again and discovered what was causing the sagging floor. Good news is that it isn't as bad as I thought and shouldn't be hard to fix. Bad news I paid too many bills this weekend and over drew my checking account... Oops- gonna blame that on the pregnancy brain. Gonna be tight but we'll make it. Its been worse before. Hopefully we will continue to get little things done each day but we have family coming in next weekend from out of state, 2 work baby showers, a baby dedication, another babu shower, my nieces 13th birthday party, and my moms 50th surprise party all in the same weekend. I'm tired just thinking about it.

omg i cant believe people can be so rude. You ladies definitely look pregnant! Heck i could understand someone mistaking a lady of my size for just gaining some weight but you ladies have obvious pregnant bumps! 
Im glad the floor is not going to be as hard to fix as you thought hun. 
Wow :o what a busy weekend you have!! Your going to need to sleep for about a month after that! 



buddyIV said:


> Bumps are just gorgeous ladies, every single one of them!
> 
> *BB* I can't believe someone said that to you! What a horror! Point her our way next time she says anything...the sight of a gang of rampaging hormonal pregnant "moomins" ought to shut her up! You look fantastic. End of!
> 
> Glad the work isn't so extensive *hopeful*, you'll be so proud of all your hard work once its all finished!
> 
> I think third tri starts at 27 weeks too. Can't believe some of us are entering into the last stretch!
> 
> I havent decided on the flu vaccination yet. I've never had one before, and previously felt confident declining it. Fear creeps in a little though so this time I am considering it. DS is at nursery so can be exposed to all sorts, but even still he's rarely unwell *touches wood* Urgh! I don't know!
> 
> Despite feeling great, and having a very normal time, I've finally run into the inevitable pregnancy discomfort (there's always something!). It seems with baby and bump growing, its causing some crazy pressure on a nerve causing me to get a serious dose of pins and needles and then numbness in my whole left thigh every time I lie down. It doesn't seem like much, but its totally stopping me sleeping! I am a terrible sleeper at the best of times so for me to moan about disrupted sleep is really rare. Boo!

ooo i had that in my arms yesterday hun :S its not nice at all so big big :hug: :hugs:


----------



## SCgirl

Ugh. Scary morning.

Usually baby boy gives me a few jabs as I wake up and start moving around. Today- nothing. So after a bit, used my doppler (which has been getting crazy strong, and instantly found). Nothing. Searched for a few min, and in very bottom corner, found a very faint 144bpm- I'm praying it's baby. Trying to decide if it's worth being worried about!


----------



## sethsmummy

I had this the other morning hun! bubba picked up by lunch time and i was being beaten up xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

SCgirl said:


> Ugh. Scary morning.
> 
> Usually baby boy gives me a few jabs as I wake up and start moving around. Today- nothing. So after a bit, used my doppler (which has been getting crazy strong, and instantly found). Nothing. Searched for a few min, and in very bottom corner, found a very faint 144bpm- I'm praying it's baby. Trying to decide if it's worth being worried about!

Go and get checked. Not worth the risk in my eyes. I had reduced movements last week and went in. They said they prefer people to go in. They also said that just because you find baby on the doppler does not necessarily mean that baby is ok. Heartbeat is usually the last thing that is effected if something is wrong. I doubt that's the case and I'm sorry if my comment upsets you, just passing on what the hospital told me. Hope baby starts wriggling for you soon :)


----------



## sethsmummy

I think i have a bad case of bump envy lol. Seeing all these beautiful bumps makes me want a proper bump. eekk sometimes being plus size sucks more than usual.


----------



## Pix

So much for a bump update. Since upgrading to ios8 my phone is more hormonal that I!!

Keep track of all you ladies. The bumps are beautiful and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! Or at least this is what my hubby has had to continuously drill into me. After a mini meltdown on Saturday! 

What do you do when your family keeps telling you how disappointed in you they are because your little miracle is a boy? Sigh. Then expects to be in the delivery room? My DH stated no one but our little family will be there. Bringin the older 2 and locking everyone else out. Not sure how this will actually work. He's rather irritated over it all. My family can be so loving and yet so harsh at the same time and I'm truly struggling with it all. 

Still no name and baby shopping is frustrating me. I fear he isn't going to have much until after he is born. >.< hah.


----------



## sethsmummy

Pix said:


> So much for a bump update. Since upgrading to ios8 my phone is more hormonal that I!!
> 
> Keep track of all you ladies. The bumps are beautiful and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! Or at least this is what my hubby has had to continuously drill into me. After a mini meltdown on Saturday!
> 
> What do you do when your family keeps telling you how disappointed in you they are because your little miracle is a boy? Sigh. Then expects to be in the delivery room? My DH stated no one but our little family will be there. Bringin the older 2 and locking everyone else out. Not sure how this will actually work. He's rather irritated over it all. My family can be so loving and yet so harsh at the same time and I'm truly struggling with it all.
> 
> Still no name and baby shopping is frustrating me. I fear he isn't going to have much until after he is born. >.< hah.

oh my gosh hun im so sorry your family are being like that! I told both families point blank after ds1 that nobody was coming to the hospital straight after baby.. i did not give them a choice. You can tell the midwives on the ward who is and is not allowed access to you during/after labour. :hugs: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm doing the same. Only Tristan is coming. Other family members will be welcome once Tristan has met his brother. 

It's shit that people are being like that about him being a boy :( Boys are amazing!


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm doing the same. Only Tristan is coming. Other family members will be welcome once Tristan has met his brother.
> 
> It's shit that people are being like that about him being a boy :( Boys are amazing!

im doing this too hun. Nobody is allowed to meet the baby (apart from my sister since shes my birth partner) until DH and the boys have met them. They are the most important people and other family really dont matter over them xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is DH not going to be at the birth?
I only had my husband last time and will do next time too. He was amazing last time and I couldn't have done it without him.


----------



## ab75

Nobody is meeting Owen until Zoe and Zara have spent time with him, whether I have a home or hospital birth. 
My dh has been with me twice bb but if I have a hospital birth this time I will likely be on my own as he will be with the girls, although my friend has said she will have the girls and so has my neighbour. It'll just depend when and how quickly he makes an appearance xx


----------



## sethsmummy

brunettebimbo said:


> Is DH not going to be at the birth?
> I only had my husband last time and will do next time too. He was amazing last time and I couldn't have done it without him.

no hun he will be at home with the boys. It was a choice of he stays at home with them OR my sister takes them to her house... a) I dont trust her driving without me or dh in the car as she gets bad road rage (event though shes not long passed her test) and b) I wouldnt trust her having my children at her house. Her and her partner get abusive with each other and i wont have that infront of my kids.. not to mention if her DH took a mood and effed off with the car (which he does A LOT ) id have no way of getting my kids back home safe. 

hes been the only one there with ds1 and ds2 so he doesnt feel too bad this time.. especially since he knows my rules regarding the birth and afterwards which he knows i will stay strong to. I just said to him before that if i need a section it would be perfect because he could bring the boys into town to the soft play centre and then when i text could bring them to the hospital. I wouldnt have anyone with me in that circumstance xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O gosh. I could not imagine not having DH there. He would never in a million years agree to it either. Is there no-one else that can have them?


----------



## ab75

I don't really want dh to miss the birth but I go to quick to get someone else to watch the girls. Hopefully I will get my home birth so it won't be a problem. I'd rather do it alone tho than worry about my girls xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I can see what you mean. Fingers crossed for your home birth!


----------



## ab75

Thanks. I find out in 29 days if I can get it or not. Not that I'm counting lol xx


----------



## Izzie74

Rather blurry, but this is our baby girl today at her heart scan 22+6. All appears normal. :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Izzie74

Are there any teachers on here? I'll be leaving at Christmas, but not starting maternity until the new term in January.

Head started bugging me today for a return date. I've previously said September with the option to extend another term. This was fine last week, but now she wants a firm date. When I said September was more probable, she said if I came back at end or July term I would get full pay not maternity pay during the summer Hols. This is very tempting as I am the major wage earner in our home. Has anyone any idea how long I would have to go back for in July to qualify, or us it even possible? My mum has said she would babysit if it was short term...


----------



## sethsmummy

Izzie74 said:


> Rather blurry, but this is our baby girl today at her heart scan 22+6. All appears normal. :happydance: :happydance:

gorgeous pic hun im glad your scan went well :D 



brunettebimbo said:


> O gosh. I could not imagine not having DH there. He would never in a million years agree to it either. Is there no-one else that can have them?

im the same as Ab. I have no one else... My mum is due another operation around the time im due baby and there is literally no one i would trust to look after my boys or that could get here quick enough (both sister and mum would take an hour or just over to get to me.. in laws are like 3 hours away.. althogh i wouldnt leave them with mil.. they dont know her enough). So if for any reason my sister cant come (drunk over christmas/new year etc) then i will be going solo and id have to get a bus or taxi in to the hospital. 



ab75 said:


> Thanks. I find out in 29 days if I can get it or not. Not that I'm counting lol xx

oooo good luck hun! 



Izzie74 said:


> Are there any teachers on here? I'll be leaving at Christmas, but not starting maternity until the new term in January.
> 
> Head started bugging me today for a return date. I've previously said September with the option to extend another term. This was fine last week, but now she wants a firm date. When I said September was more probable, she said if I came back at end or July term I would get full pay not maternity pay during the summer Hols. This is very tempting as I am the major wage earner in our home. Has anyone any idea how long I would have to go back for in July to qualify, or us it even possible? My mum has said she would babysit if it was short term...

iv no experience with this kind of thing hun but i hope you can get the information you need. That definitely sounds like a good deal! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Izzie so happy everything went well :)

I'm pretty certain that you don't have to give them a return date until a month before.


----------



## ab75

Glad scan went well izzy. My work needs to know a return date between 4-8 weeks before xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

Izzie74 said:


> Rather blurry, but this is our baby girl today at her heart scan 22+6. All appears normal. :happydance: :happydance:

Very cute!


----------



## buddyIV

SCgirl said:


> Ugh. Scary morning.
> 
> Usually baby boy gives me a few jabs as I wake up and start moving around. Today- nothing. So after a bit, used my doppler (which has been getting crazy strong, and instantly found). Nothing. Searched for a few min, and in very bottom corner, found a very faint 144bpm- I'm praying it's baby. Trying to decide if it's worth being worried about!

They do sometimes have quiet spells but I'd definitely call MW and get some advice, maybe go in and get some reassurance. I hope there's no need though and that baby is giving you lots of kicks now x 



Pix said:


> So much for a bump update. Since upgrading to ios8 my phone is more hormonal that I!!
> 
> Keep track of all you ladies. The bumps are beautiful and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! Or at least this is what my hubby has had to continuously drill into me. After a mini meltdown on Saturday!
> 
> What do you do when your family keeps telling you how disappointed in you they are because your little miracle is a boy? Sigh. Then expects to be in the delivery room? My DH stated no one but our little family will be there. Bringin the older 2 and locking everyone else out. Not sure how this will actually work. He's rather irritated over it all. My family can be so loving and yet so harsh at the same time and I'm truly struggling with it all.
> 
> Still no name and baby shopping is frustrating me. I fear he isn't going to have much until after he is born. >.< hah.

Hugs hun! And, I hear you with the family demands; mine are already stating their case to be straight in visiting. Personally I'd love a couple of days with just the 4 of us getting to know each other, but that's not possible. My in laws will take DS while I'm giving birth, and will have to bring him in to meet baby. My Mum will then have an epic hissy fit if I don't let them meet baby on that day too. Its so stressy thinking about it though, when really I would just want some space! 

Sorry they're acting so ridiculous about baby being a boy. I second what BB said: boys are awesome! 



Izzie74 said:


> Rather blurry, but this is our baby girl today at her heart scan 22+6. All appears normal. :happydance: :happydance:

Fantastic news, congratulations!


----------



## Maisypie

Hello all!
I haven't been on here in awhile, been super busy since going back to work after vacation. 

I had a dr appointment yesterday and everything is great, I am now onto my every 2 week appointments and one week away from the third trimester (eek) I asked my dr. about the flu and whooping cough jab and after some thought I am going to get them. Where I am a teacher and in so much contact with illness and this being our first I thought I should. I was also told no more sleeping on my back (which is how I sleep) so I now have lots of pillows surrounding me and I may have had a hard time untangling myself this morning. 

Also today had my GTT appointment, the drink wasn't as bad as everyone told me but man you do not feel good afterwards. I have had diarrhea (sorry tmi) all day and just a general feeling of yuckiness. Thanks goodness that is over with. 

How is everyone else feeling?? When is everyone getting their GTT done??


----------



## wifey2013

Hello! I had a dr's appointment today. He went over the results from my glucose test and everything looks great! As for the results of my ultrasound, I knew about the low lying placenta, but today the Dr. advised me from any heavy lifting at all, and any "relations" - I'm assuming he means sex, until I have my 32 week scan to see if the placenta correct itself. That's on November 19th so it's not too far away. Good news is they moved my due date up by 2 days!


----------



## SCgirl

My GTT test is 3 weeks from today- ready to get that over with!

Baby gave me one quick kick this morning while I was eating breakfast, which had me in tears 'cause he was at least still alive. It was a crazy day at work, so I never got a chance to call my ob. Thankfully he became active this evening!

Went a bit crazy realizing there's 3 months to go, and we've done nothing to prepare... so we bought a crib tonight (and set it up) and played with some paint samples for the nursery!


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies :) sorry haven't posted much lately but have been reading up most days on how you all are :)

Congrats to those nearly entering third tri, seems to be going so fast huh!!

Hope you got checked out scgirl!

Sethsmummy - not long till your rescan!! Hope you get the results you are after this time around!!

Lovely lovely bumps all round girls!! I have worked up courage to take one and will try to upload In a sec!

I am going to be the same as you girls - I just want my husband and son around for a few days after baby born, have a bit of a problem as my husband has a daughter from previous marriage, she will be 12 by then. She will be with us for Xmas and New Years but I want her to go home before baby born, I have told oh this and thought we were sorted but this past week whilst she is here for hols he keeps making comments to her that she can help out and change nappies etc, am I being a bitch not wanting her here? Just find it a bit much as she is very confident and just tells h what she wants and she will want to hold her and do stuff and I really just want that to be me this time, didn't bond with Devon too well and just want that chance this time around. Haven't spoken to oh about it again yet as don't want to do that whilst she is here, would hate for her to think I don't like her around, we actually get on fine I just need some space around birth time.


----------



## waiting2c

Glad you got kicks sc girl!!! 

Ok here is bump, not a good pic I just look really fat doh. Ops just noticed you can see loo, excuse that lol

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q695/Waiting2c/c2f10c12af2c44c76d71685f9bbb2d7b_zps37583e38.jpg


----------



## Luvspnk31

Maisypie said:


> Hello all!
> I haven't been on here in awhile, been super busy since going back to work after vacation.
> 
> I had a dr appointment yesterday and everything is great, I am now onto my every 2 week appointments and one week away from the third trimester (eek) I asked my dr. about the flu and whooping cough jab and after some thought I am going to get them. Where I am a teacher and in so much contact with illness and this being our first I thought I should. I was also told no more sleeping on my back (which is how I sleep) so I now have lots of pillows surrounding me and I may have had a hard time untangling myself this morning.
> 
> Also today had my GTT appointment, the drink wasn't as bad as everyone told me but man you do not feel good afterwards. I have had diarrhea (sorry tmi) all day and just a general feeling of yuckiness. Thanks goodness that is over with.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?? When is everyone getting their GTT done??


Glad all is well! :)

I've had 2 gtt's this pg already. Annnnddd....I get to do another at my next appt. and probably at 32 wks as well. The first they did early on, then when I switched Drs, she did another. With my last baby being so much bigger than my others, they're thinking I developed it later than 28wks. I don't mind it so much. I've had the carbonated drink, which tastes like orange crush to me, and I've had the flat one. Yuck. :( The fizzy one is def better, lol. So far, I've passed each one. Hoping it stays that way!


----------



## sethsmummy

buddyIV said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Scary morning.
> 
> Usually baby boy gives me a few jabs as I wake up and start moving around. Today- nothing. So after a bit, used my doppler (which has been getting crazy strong, and instantly found). Nothing. Searched for a few min, and in very bottom corner, found a very faint 144bpm- I'm praying it's baby. Trying to decide if it's worth being worried about!
> 
> They do sometimes have quiet spells but I'd definitely call MW and get some advice, maybe go in and get some reassurance. I hope there's no need though and that baby is giving you lots of kicks now x
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> So much for a bump update. Since upgrading to ios8 my phone is more hormonal that I!!
> 
> Keep track of all you ladies. The bumps are beautiful and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! Or at least this is what my hubby has had to continuously drill into me. After a mini meltdown on Saturday!
> 
> What do you do when your family keeps telling you how disappointed in you they are because your little miracle is a boy? Sigh. Then expects to be in the delivery room? My DH stated no one but our little family will be there. Bringin the older 2 and locking everyone else out. Not sure how this will actually work. He's rather irritated over it all. My family can be so loving and yet so harsh at the same time and I'm truly struggling with it all.
> 
> Still no name and baby shopping is frustrating me. I fear he isn't going to have much until after he is born. >.< hah.Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs hun! And, I hear you with the family demands; mine are already stating their case to be straight in visiting. Personally I'd love a couple of days with just the 4 of us getting to know each other, but that's not possible. My in laws will take DS while I'm giving birth, and will have to bring him in to meet baby. My Mum will then have an epic hissy fit if I don't let them meet baby on that day too. Its so stressy thinking about it though, when really I would just want some space!
> 
> Sorry they're acting so ridiculous about baby being a boy. I second what BB said: boys are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Rather blurry, but this is our baby girl today at her heart scan 22+6. All appears normal. :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic news, congratulations!Click to expand...

hun you can still put your foot down. Even though in laws will have DS does NOT mean they have auto rights to see the baby. Your DH could always meet them at the front of the hospital to collect DS :hugs: 



Maisypie said:


> Hello all!
> I haven't been on here in awhile, been super busy since going back to work after vacation.
> 
> I had a dr appointment yesterday and everything is great, I am now onto my every 2 week appointments and one week away from the third trimester (eek) I asked my dr. about the flu and whooping cough jab and after some thought I am going to get them. Where I am a teacher and in so much contact with illness and this being our first I thought I should. I was also told no more sleeping on my back (which is how I sleep) so I now have lots of pillows surrounding me and I may have had a hard time untangling myself this morning.
> 
> Also today had my GTT appointment, the drink wasn't as bad as everyone told me but man you do not feel good afterwards. I have had diarrhea (sorry tmi) all day and just a general feeling of yuckiness. Thanks goodness that is over with.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?? When is everyone getting their GTT done??

glad your appointments went well hun :D I hopefully find out today when my GTT is. 



wifey2013 said:


> Hello! I had a dr's appointment today. He went over the results from my glucose test and everything looks great! As for the results of my ultrasound, I knew about the low lying placenta, but today the Dr. advised me from any heavy lifting at all, and any "relations" - I'm assuming he means sex, until I have my 32 week scan to see if the placenta correct itself. That's on November 19th so it's not too far away. Good news is they moved my due date up by 2 days!

glad your results were good.. man wish i had to abstain lol DH would maybe leave me alone then :haha: 



SCgirl said:


> My GTT test is 3 weeks from today- ready to get that over with!
> 
> Baby gave me one quick kick this morning while I was eating breakfast, which had me in tears 'cause he was at least still alive. It was a crazy day at work, so I never got a chance to call my ob. Thankfully he became active this evening!
> 
> Went a bit crazy realizing there's 3 months to go, and we've done nothing to prepare... so we bought a crib tonight (and set it up) and played with some paint samples for the nursery!

im glad bubba gave you a good kick hun :hugs: 

awww i cant wait to get my cot and get it all set up! Makes it all a little bit more real! 



Luvspnk31 said:


> Maisypie said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> I haven't been on here in awhile, been super busy since going back to work after vacation.
> 
> I had a dr appointment yesterday and everything is great, I am now onto my every 2 week appointments and one week away from the third trimester (eek) I asked my dr. about the flu and whooping cough jab and after some thought I am going to get them. Where I am a teacher and in so much contact with illness and this being our first I thought I should. I was also told no more sleeping on my back (which is how I sleep) so I now have lots of pillows surrounding me and I may have had a hard time untangling myself this morning.
> 
> Also today had my GTT appointment, the drink wasn't as bad as everyone told me but man you do not feel good afterwards. I have had diarrhea (sorry tmi) all day and just a general feeling of yuckiness. Thanks goodness that is over with.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?? When is everyone getting their GTT done??
> 
> 
> Glad all is well! :)
> 
> I've had 2 gtt's this pg already. Annnnddd....I get to do another at my next appt. and probably at 32 wks as well. The first they did early on, then when I switched Drs, she did another. With my last baby being so much bigger than my others, they're thinking I developed it later than 28wks. I don't mind it so much. I've had the carbonated drink, which tastes like orange crush to me, and I've had the flat one. Yuck. :( The fizzy one is def better, lol. So far, I've passed each one. Hoping it stays that way!Click to expand...

oh gosh thats a lot of GTT's and sitting around... id probably go loopy :haha: Im glad all is going well though hun. 


WAiting2c - thats a hard one hun. Because you need a good inbetween - DH is obviously excited about his daughter being involved and she would probably feel very pushed out if she wasnt involved in some way. Although from just him saying she can be involved helping with bum changes etc doesnt mean he wants her there right from the start :hugs: I personally wouldn't leave it for more than a week before she got to meet baby even if she only stays for a couple hours or one night that first time. She can help with bum changed even without physically doing it i.e passing you a nappy and the wipes etc. 

One big thing to take into consideration in regards to her though is to remember, your elder child will be there all the time... and she wont be. She will need to be made to feel as welcome as possible otherwise theres a high posibility of jelousy starting and her feeling unwanted. But your not wrong for not wanting her there right at the start hun.. that bonding time is important. Lots more sit downs with your dh are needed to get across how you are both feeling about it all and so you can come to a happy medium :hugs: 

Gorgeous bump you have :D <3 <3 And thank you! I have my fingers crossed i get a good scan this time xxx


----------



## ab75

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies :) sorry haven't posted much lately but have been reading up most days on how you all are :)
> 
> Congrats to those nearly entering third tri, seems to be going so fast huh!!
> 
> Hope you got checked out scgirl!
> 
> Sethsmummy - not long till your rescan!! Hope you get the results you are after this time around!!
> 
> Lovely lovely bumps all round girls!! I have worked up courage to take one and will try to upload In a sec!
> 
> I am going to be the same as you girls - I just want my husband and son around for a few days after baby born, have a bit of a problem as my husband has a daughter from previous marriage, she will be 12 by then. She will be with us for Xmas and New Years but I want her to go home before baby born, I have told oh this and thought we were sorted but this past week whilst she is here for hols he keeps making comments to her that she can help out and change nappies etc, am I being a bitch not wanting her here? Just find it a bit much as she is very confident and just tells h what she wants and she will want to hold her and do stuff and I really just want that to be me this time, didn't bond with Devon too well and just want that chance this time around. Haven't spoken to oh about it again yet as don't want to do that whilst she is here, would hate for her to think I don't like her around, we actually get on fine I just need some space around birth time.


I had the same problem when dd2 was born(dd1 was in hospital for 5 days so wasn't an issue with her). I had dd2 on a sat night and dh was due to get his son on the sun, I would've rathered that he never as I wanted dd1 to spend time with dd2 first. Dh's ex text and said he had a cold so wasn't coming, but he wanted to see the baby so came for half an hour. Honestly it wasn't as bad as I expected it was going to be. 
Maybe wait until you have been home for a day or two and then have your sd over for lunch or something, she'll soon get bored anyway when she realises baby's don't do much, lol. Try to keep her involved but have your own boundaries xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning/evening ladies :hi:

More gorgeous bumps :D and lovely scan pic too Izzie!

I was worried we wouldn't have anyone to look after our girls whilst OH came with me to the hospital for the labour as we moved further away from our in law's (who had DD1 when I was having DD2) but I've got some lovely friends close by who've said no matter what they'll watch the girls until our in law's can get to ours, or will just watch them if it's not the middle of the night. Which it probably will be! I want OH to be there, if only to see the birth and cut the cord quickly and then to go back home to take over with the kids, can't imagine doing it without him. Who else is going to steal the gas and air off of me!? :haha:

I still haven't got my appt through for my GTT yet, but just spoke to my MW who said she requested it mid last week so hopefully the letters in the post. Just want it out of the way, hate having bloods taken :sick:

A bit TMI but was having the worst BH yesterday whilst walking around town, and then felt really wet down below :shock: panicked and rushed off to a toilet and I think it was just lots of cm, which was a bit gross, but glad it wasn't fluids! My friend just had her baby boy @ 35w and I keep panicking about going into premature labour now.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv told everyone that they won't even be getting told when I'm in labour, iv said I will tell them after me and oh have had an hour or so of just being us 3 before the inevitable rampage of text messages and phone calls.

I though my belly was getting big until I saw your proper bumps lol, I do have one but only a small one, I got told the other day that I could still realistically hide it with the right clothes and it would probably look like I'd just ate a few too many cakes lol. I don't want to hide it but I think if I wanted to I could probably just about manage it. 

24 weeks tomorrow!! 6 weeks until I want my hospital bag packed so I better start buying for it lol. Then only a few weeks till I finish work then baby will be here, going fast!! 

I'm going off the name imogen since iv learnt ppl would shorten it to immy, I hate that!! Leona is my favourite at the moment and I think leona chloe goes quite well. 

Got midwife and physio tomorrow, going to be a busy day!


----------



## Pix

Morning ladies! Well those on the east coast of Us!! 

Thanks for the kind words. I'm starting to feel better about it and I just need to put my foot down and stick to my guns. 

I can't tell if it's the technological age in which everyone feels the need to have an opinion and voice it or what? Not that opinions aren't important but spoken respectfully. 

Anyway. Just checking in. Seems we are all close to the dreaded GD test! Mine is on the 20th and the 30th I get to see my lil man again!! I can't wait! I'm liking the name Kaden. Especially due to its meaning, "fighter."


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> Morning/evening ladies :hi:
> 
> More gorgeous bumps :D and lovely scan pic too Izzie!
> 
> I was worried we wouldn't have anyone to look after our girls whilst OH came with me to the hospital for the labour as we moved further away from our in law's (who had DD1 when I was having DD2) but I've got some lovely friends close by who've said no matter what they'll watch the girls until our in law's can get to ours, or will just watch them if it's not the middle of the night. Which it probably will be! I want OH to be there, if only to see the birth and cut the cord quickly and then to go back home to take over with the kids, can't imagine doing it without him. Who else is going to steal the gas and air off of me!? :haha:
> 
> I still haven't got my appt through for my GTT yet, but just spoke to my MW who said she requested it mid last week so hopefully the letters in the post. Just want it out of the way, hate having bloods taken :sick:
> 
> A bit TMI but was having the worst BH yesterday whilst walking around town, and then felt really wet down below :shock: panicked and rushed off to a toilet and I think it was just lots of cm, which was a bit gross, but glad it wasn't fluids! My friend just had her baby boy @ 35w and I keep panicking about going into premature labour now.

ee iv had the CM issue too hun! its digusting.. think im going to start wearing really light pads soon if it stays the way it is just now. 

I get a call tomorrow about my GTT. Glad you have lots of friends offering to look after the girls hun :D that must be a weight off your shoulders. 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Iv told everyone that they won't even be getting told when I'm in labour, iv said I will tell them after me and oh have had an hour or so of just being us 3 before the inevitable rampage of text messages and phone calls.
> 
> I though my belly was getting big until I saw your proper bumps lol, I do have one but only a small one, I got told the other day that I could still realistically hide it with the right clothes and it would probably look like I'd just ate a few too many cakes lol. I don't want to hide it but I think if I wanted to I could probably just about manage it.
> 
> 24 weeks tomorrow!! 6 weeks until I want my hospital bag packed so I better start buying for it lol. Then only a few weeks till I finish work then baby will be here, going fast!!
> 
> I'm going off the name imogen since iv learnt ppl would shorten it to immy, I hate that!! Leona is my favourite at the moment and I think leona chloe goes quite well.
> 
> Got midwife and physio tomorrow, going to be a busy day!

:rofl: I did this to people with ds2! NOBODY knew my section date! I told them a date that was a week later.. the only people who knew my actual date were my parents and my sister and ladies on here. my mum had ds1 and took him to my sisters while i was in theatre otherwise they probably wouldnt have known either. IT will be the same this time. nobody will know iv had baby until a good few hours later or even days depending on when DH and the boys get to meet them. 

Ive never heard Imogen shortened to Immy hun. Leona Chloe is nice though :D 

I hope your MW and physio appointments go well hun 



Pix said:


> Morning ladies! Well those on the east coast of Us!!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I'm starting to feel better about it and I just need to put my foot down and stick to my guns.
> 
> I can't tell if it's the technological age in which everyone feels the need to have an opinion and voice it or what? Not that opinions aren't important but spoken respectfully.
> 
> Anyway. Just checking in. Seems we are all close to the dreaded GD test! Mine is on the 20th and the 30th I get to see my lil man again!! I can't wait! I'm liking the name Kaden. Especially due to its meaning, "fighter."

:hugs: Kaden is a lovely name... myfriends little boy is Kaden and she picked it for the same reason you have.. the meaning. 

xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh i had my MW appointment today. Had + protein but i always do.. bp was 130/74 so thats doing fab! my fundal height was 31 :haha: why they bother doing that on plus size people i dont know because its always going to be wrong :dohh: I get a call tomorrow about my GTT x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Waiting2c I am the same. I have 2 step sons. They will be 10 and 11 when baby arrives. we probably won't have them overnight around the time baby is due just incase I go in to labour. They also won't stay overnight straight away when I have him as I need some space. We did this last time when Tristan was born and it was fine :)

INMT my goddaughter is called Imogen and hers has never been shortened.


----------



## Luvspnk31

sethsmummy said:


> oh i had my MW appointment today. Had + protein but i always do.. bp was 130/74 so thats doing fab! my fundal height was 31 :haha: why they bother doing that on plus size people i dont know because its always going to be wrong :dohh: I get a call tomorrow about my GTT x


Believe it or not, I'm plus sized ( sz 20) and my fundal heights been spot on this time. My belly fat is pretty soft, though so maybe it's easier to feel my uterus. Oh the joys of being fluffy, lol!


----------



## buddyIV

SCgirl said:


> My GTT test is 3 weeks from today- ready to get that over with!
> 
> Baby gave me one quick kick this morning while I was eating breakfast, which had me in tears 'cause he was at least still alive. It was a crazy day at work, so I never got a chance to call my ob. Thankfully he became active this evening!
> 
> Went a bit crazy realizing there's 3 months to go, and we've done nothing to prepare... so we bought a crib tonight (and set it up) and played with some paint samples for the nursery!

So glad you've had lots of kicks! Good work on getting the crib set up too; that's a big tick off the to-do list! 



Maisypie said:


> Hello all!
> I haven't been on here in awhile, been super busy since going back to work after vacation.
> 
> I had a dr appointment yesterday and everything is great, I am now onto my every 2 week appointments and one week away from the third trimester (eek) I asked my dr. about the flu and whooping cough jab and after some thought I am going to get them. Where I am a teacher and in so much contact with illness and this being our first I thought I should. I was also told no more sleeping on my back (which is how I sleep) so I now have lots of pillows surrounding me and I may have had a hard time untangling myself this morning.
> 
> Also today had my GTT appointment, the drink wasn't as bad as everyone told me but man you do not feel good afterwards. I have had diarrhea (sorry tmi) all day and just a general feeling of yuckiness. Thanks goodness that is over with.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?? When is everyone getting their GTT done??

Hope the results are all good with the test. I'm reading all about you guys having the test done; is it standard in the UK/Scotland too? I'm just wondering because it's never been mentioned. I know they test your urine at every appointment, so do you just do the drink stuff if anything shows up on that? 



waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies :) sorry haven't posted much lately but have been reading up most days on how you all are :)
> 
> Congrats to those nearly entering third tri, seems to be going so fast huh!!
> 
> Hope you got checked out scgirl!
> 
> Sethsmummy - not long till your rescan!! Hope you get the results you are after this time around!!
> 
> Lovely lovely bumps all round girls!! I have worked up courage to take one and will try to upload In a sec!
> 
> I am going to be the same as you girls - I just want my husband and son around for a few days after baby born, have a bit of a problem as my husband has a daughter from previous marriage, she will be 12 by then. She will be with us for Xmas and New Years but I want her to go home before baby born, I have told oh this and thought we were sorted but this past week whilst she is here for hols he keeps making comments to her that she can help out and change nappies etc, am I being a bitch not wanting her here? Just find it a bit much as she is very confident and just tells h what she wants and she will want to hold her and do stuff and I really just want that to be me this time, didn't bond with Devon too well and just want that chance this time around. Haven't spoken to oh about it again yet as don't want to do that whilst she is here, would hate for her to think I don't like her around, we actually get on fine I just need some space around birth time.

First off: lovely bump!! Nice clean loo too :winkwink: That's certainly a tough situation you have to deal with. I can totally see where you're coming from, and think it would be good to have a couple of days (or at least the first couple of nights) to just get used to the new baby. Of course, I can see the other side too, where it's so important to involve the older sibling and acknowledge her role in the family. It's going to take a bit of negotiation to find a balance you're all happy with, but you know you'll get there. 

Thanks *sethsmummy* for the encouragement! You're totally right! I need to take some of my own advice and actually try to find a balance I'm happy with instead of capitulating just to avoid upsetting other people. But...I'm not as assertive as I should be! 

I was talking to some Mummy friends, who both offered to take DS when I go into labour, and suggested I just not tell anyone I've had the baby until I'm ready for visitors. Whilst this would get me what I want, I'm uncomfortable with the idea of not informing the grandparents. Even though i want space, they're going to love this baby too, so I feel the need to involve them. Even still, I think I'm going to have to have some strong conversations with my hubby about this, and try and make it clear how much I want some pure bonding time with this little baby, uninterrupted by (well intended) visitors. I'm happy with a day or two...that's not much to ask is it!? 

I don't mind them popping into the hospital, as visiting time is restricted, it's more the home visits I want to put the brakes on, because they'll end up staying for the whole flipping day! I just remember after I had DS, on our very first day home all of my in-laws came over for dinner, and stayed till about 9. I was an absolute wreck after giving birth (couldn't walk because of the 4th degree tear, felt very self conscious breast feeding In front of male in laws, and was experiencing shock and post traumatic stress) and it was the last thing I needed to have to put on a performance for visitors. I just want a bit of time to ourselves; time to bond and heal. 

Wow....sorry for the massive post ladies. I think this is bothering me more than I realised!! 

Good luck again for your scan Sethsmummy xxx


----------



## Maisypie

Here I am at 26 weeks, I can't make it un-sideways
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Luvspnk31

Lovely bump Maisypie!! Maybe one day I'll get one up! 
 
With my 1st we had just one of my sisters (I have 5). She acted as my doula as DH wasn't sure at the time if he could handle it. With #2 we had same sister, and my mom. With #3 same sister, my mom, and mil. With #4 we had same sister, another sister, and my mom. This time, I figure it with be us, same sister, my mom, but probably no one else. I need them to watch the others. Lol. I've never minded having others, as they are always great and never interfere with what we need or want. 

Had my cardiology appt yesterday since I had to reschedule. Dr did a ECG, was pleased with the results. He's ordered an echocardiogram as well. He's not concerned with the heart palpitations, but he wants to investigate the murmur more. Because this is my 5th baby, and never had a murmur during any of my other pg, I think he just wants to make sure there's nothing else going on. Have to wait for insurance to approve the echo before they'll schedule it. Hopefully they'll call tomorrow.


----------



## ab75

Glad all is well luvspink.
Nice bump maisypie.

Buddy, I am in Scotland. Mw said they test for glucose at the 28 week blood test at mw appt, so looks like we don't have the drink, maybe we would have to if something showed up in blood, I don't know. 
I am not planning on telling anyone I have had this baby for at least 24 hours if I can get away with it. Like you, I know that everyone will be wanting to meet him, but I want the girls to have time with him first without anyone else being here. And because we moved away from family, they wouldn't just pop in for an hour, its a 2.5 hour drive so they would spend a whole afternoon and evening here.
Whereabouts in Scotland are you?xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Luvspnk31 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> oh i had my MW appointment today. Had + protein but i always do.. bp was 130/74 so thats doing fab! my fundal height was 31 :haha: why they bother doing that on plus size people i dont know because its always going to be wrong :dohh: I get a call tomorrow about my GTT x
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I'm plus sized ( sz 20) and my fundal heights been spot on this time. My belly fat is pretty soft, though so maybe it's easier to feel my uterus. Oh the joys of being fluffy, lol!Click to expand...

im a 26/28 and VERY soft lol. To get a proper bump lying down i have to kinda tilt to the side to all the flob flobs down one side :haha: Plus my midwife doesnt press very hard she just lightly puts it over the top lol so shes measuring fat and uterus :haha: 



buddyIV said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> My GTT test is 3 weeks from today- ready to get that over with!
> 
> Baby gave me one quick kick this morning while I was eating breakfast, which had me in tears 'cause he was at least still alive. It was a crazy day at work, so I never got a chance to call my ob. Thankfully he became active this evening!
> 
> Went a bit crazy realizing there's 3 months to go, and we've done nothing to prepare... so we bought a crib tonight (and set it up) and played with some paint samples for the nursery!
> 
> So glad you've had lots of kicks! Good work on getting the crib set up too; that's a big tick off the to-do list!
> 
> 
> 
> Maisypie said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> I haven't been on here in awhile, been super busy since going back to work after vacation.
> 
> I had a dr appointment yesterday and everything is great, I am now onto my every 2 week appointments and one week away from the third trimester (eek) I asked my dr. about the flu and whooping cough jab and after some thought I am going to get them. Where I am a teacher and in so much contact with illness and this being our first I thought I should. I was also told no more sleeping on my back (which is how I sleep) so I now have lots of pillows surrounding me and I may have had a hard time untangling myself this morning.
> 
> Also today had my GTT appointment, the drink wasn't as bad as everyone told me but man you do not feel good afterwards. I have had diarrhea (sorry tmi) all day and just a general feeling of yuckiness. Thanks goodness that is over with.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?? When is everyone getting their GTT done??Click to expand...
> 
> Hope the results are all good with the test. I'm reading all about you guys having the test done; is it standard in the UK/Scotland too? I'm just wondering because it's never been mentioned. I know they test your urine at every appointment, so do you just do the drink stuff if anything shows up on that?
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :) sorry haven't posted much lately but have been reading up most days on how you all are :)
> 
> Congrats to those nearly entering third tri, seems to be going so fast huh!!
> 
> Hope you got checked out scgirl!
> 
> Sethsmummy - not long till your rescan!! Hope you get the results you are after this time around!!
> 
> Lovely lovely bumps all round girls!! I have worked up courage to take one and will try to upload In a sec!
> 
> I am going to be the same as you girls - I just want my husband and son around for a few days after baby born, have a bit of a problem as my husband has a daughter from previous marriage, she will be 12 by then. She will be with us for Xmas and New Years but I want her to go home before baby born, I have told oh this and thought we were sorted but this past week whilst she is here for hols he keeps making comments to her that she can help out and change nappies etc, am I being a bitch not wanting her here? Just find it a bit much as she is very confident and just tells h what she wants and she will want to hold her and do stuff and I really just want that to be me this time, didn't bond with Devon too well and just want that chance this time around. Haven't spoken to oh about it again yet as don't want to do that whilst she is here, would hate for her to think I don't like her around, we actually get on fine I just need some space around birth time.Click to expand...
> 
> First off: lovely bump!! Nice clean loo too :winkwink: That's certainly a tough situation you have to deal with. I can totally see where you're coming from, and think it would be good to have a couple of days (or at least the first couple of nights) to just get used to the new baby. Of course, I can see the other side too, where it's so important to involve the older sibling and acknowledge her role in the family. It's going to take a bit of negotiation to find a balance you're all happy with, but you know you'll get there.
> 
> Thanks *sethsmummy* for the encouragement! You're totally right! I need to take some of my own advice and actually try to find a balance I'm happy with instead of capitulating just to avoid upsetting other people. But...I'm not as assertive as I should be!
> 
> I was talking to some Mummy friends, who both offered to take DS when I go into labour, and suggested I just not tell anyone I've had the baby until I'm ready for visitors. Whilst this would get me what I want, I'm uncomfortable with the idea of not informing the grandparents. Even though i want space, they're going to love this baby too, so I feel the need to involve them. Even still, I think I'm going to have to have some strong conversations with my hubby about this, and try and make it clear how much I want some pure bonding time with this little baby, uninterrupted by (well intended) visitors. I'm happy with a day or two...that's not much to ask is it!?
> 
> I don't mind them popping into the hospital, as visiting time is restricted, it's more the home visits I want to put the brakes on, because they'll end up staying for the whole flipping day! I just remember after I had DS, on our very first day home all of my in-laws came over for dinner, and stayed till about 9. I was an absolute wreck after giving birth (couldn't walk because of the 4th degree tear, felt very self conscious breast feeding In front of male in laws, and was experiencing shock and post traumatic stress) and it was the last thing I needed to have to put on a performance for visitors. I just want a bit of time to ourselves; time to bond and heal.
> 
> Wow....sorry for the massive post ladies. I think this is bothering me more than I realised!!
> 
> Good luck again for your scan Sethsmummy xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun! 4 days and counting :dance: 

Dont worry hun i never used to be assertive until ds2 came along and people tried to take the utter pee out of me. I just found my inner Hulk and haven't put her back since :haha: You could always have the friend take DS and then once baby is born and you've had a couple hours all to yourselves THEN you can let them know. Thats what we did. Grandparents knew before everyone else but that wasnt for a couple hours. Even my mum and sister didnt know for a couple hours as i was in recovery for a while. 

oh im with you on the home visitors!! after ds1 as soon as i was out of hospital i had my parents, my sister and her husband along with their 3 kids all in my house! They stayed ALL night and didnt go home till around 9:30pm. i have a very strict rule now with visitors that theyre not allowed for the first week or two as my sister will bring herself/hubby and her 4 kdis over and stay for hours and hours AND i dont get a seat on my own furniture and have to sit on the floor (had to do this the day i brought ds1 home and a week after having my section with ds2). :hugs: 



Maisypie said:


> Here I am at 26 weeks, I can't make it un-sideways

gorgeous bump hun xx



Luvspnk31 said:


> Lovely bump Maisypie!! Maybe one day I'll get one up!
> 
> With my 1st we had just one of my sisters (I have 5). She acted as my doula as DH wasn't sure at the time if he could handle it. With #2 we had same sister, and my mom. With #3 same sister, my mom, and mil. With #4 we had same sister, another sister, and my mom. This time, I figure it with be us, same sister, my mom, but probably no one else. I need them to watch the others. Lol. I've never minded having others, as they are always great and never interfere with what we need or want.
> 
> Had my cardiology appt yesterday since I had to reschedule. Dr did a ECG, was pleased with the results. He's ordered an echocardiogram as well. He's not concerned with the heart palpitations, but he wants to investigate the murmur more. Because this is my 5th baby, and never had a murmur during any of my other pg, I think he just wants to make sure there's nothing else going on. Have to wait for insurance to approve the echo before they'll schedule it. Hopefully they'll call tomorrow.

im glad your appointments went well hun! heres hoping the echo goes well too :D 



ab75 said:


> Glad all is well luvspink.
> Nice bump maisypie.
> 
> Buddy, I am in Scotland. Mw said they test for glucose at the 28 week blood test at mw appt, so looks like we don't have the drink, maybe we would have to if something showed up in blood, I don't know.
> I am not planning on telling anyone I have had this baby for at least 24 hours if I can get away with it. Like you, I know that everyone will be wanting to meet him, but I want the girls to have time with him first without anyone else being here. And because we moved away from family, they wouldn't just pop in for an hour, its a 2.5 hour drive so they would spend a whole afternoon and evening here.
> Whereabouts in Scotland are you?xx

ooooo Ab! wish we had that lol... Down here you auto get the GTT if your bmi is over 30 or if there is a family history of GD. So iv had it with every pregnancy lol. 

I think you should be able to get away with your 24 hours hun :) xx


----------



## Pix

Omgoshhhhh. I'm dying "Inner Hulk." Absolutely perfect.


----------



## sethsmummy

lol i love my inner hulk :D she is the best :haha: 

eeekk ladies this is tmi but has anyone thats managed to have a full night sleep had a problem with their Inner Labia sticking together? Mine did last night and its torn as theyv seperated this morning! :cry: It hurts like a biatch and from the look of it its going to take at least a week minimum to heal (although woohhoo means dh wont pester for any sex) xx


----------



## buddyIV

ab75 said:


> Glad all is well luvspink.
> Nice bump maisypie.
> 
> Buddy, I am in Scotland. Mw said they test for glucose at the 28 week blood test at mw appt, so looks like we don't have the drink, maybe we would have to if something showed up in blood, I don't know.
> I am not planning on telling anyone I have had this baby for at least 24 hours if I can get away with it. Like you, I know that everyone will be wanting to meet him, but I want the girls to have time with him first without anyone else being here. And because we moved away from family, they wouldn't just pop in for an hour, its a 2.5 hour drive so they would spend a whole afternoon and evening here.
> Whereabouts in Scotland are you?xx

That's so useful to know: thanks ab! Sounds like we're in a similar situation as we've moved away from my half of the family, which means they do stay for a long time when they visit (which is lovely normally!). I think we'll not send out any announcement for a couple of days and buy us some quiet time. It's reassuring to know we're not the only ones! We live in a wee town right on the west coast, but DH and I met while we were at uni in Aberdeen. We lived there for 5 years....5 drunken, hilarious years :haha:

Love the Hulk *sethsmummy*!! So glad you ladies are all here for all the support and giggles :hugs:

So, DS hit his head earlier and I'm now a worried mess :cry: He's been absolutely fine, and I spoke to a Dr friend of mine who reassured me and told me just to keep an eye on him, but I'm still a bit of a wreck! Being a mummy is equal parts unconditional love and constant flipping worry!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Just realized I'm double digits today !!!!!! Yay!! 26 wks tomorrow!


----------



## hopeful2012

om and husband will probably be with me. Since it will be flu season, we're not sure if we can bring our daughter in the hospital to see us afterwards, so she'll stay with either my dad and step mom or the friend that normally keeps her. We will have an hour to unless in recovery, then the baby goes to the nursery for a little bit. With my first I remember being ready to tell everyone to leave. I figure this time, I'm gonna tell everyone that im about to nurse and if it makes them uncomfortable and they will have to step out. I was very nervous last time, and uncomfortable I'm front of people. Once we come home I plan on it being just us or us and my mom for a couple days (I thought we when we first get home it might be nice to have my mom there to take pictures of us introducing the girls to each other.) Otherwise I plan to ask people to give us a few days of privacy. I know my mother in law was saying that she can take three days off for the birth, and she would like to be there, but my husband and I agreed that she could come see us the day of the birth (afterwards) but would not be in the delivery room or coming over afterwards. She drives me crazy! 

On another note- I realized today that my v-day was Sunday! Yay!


----------



## ab75

Buddy, hope your lo is ok. We only moved to Aberdeen last year, lived in Fife b4 that xx


----------



## sethsmummy

buddyIV said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Glad all is well luvspink.
> Nice bump maisypie.
> 
> Buddy, I am in Scotland. Mw said they test for glucose at the 28 week blood test at mw appt, so looks like we don't have the drink, maybe we would have to if something showed up in blood, I don't know.
> I am not planning on telling anyone I have had this baby for at least 24 hours if I can get away with it. Like you, I know that everyone will be wanting to meet him, but I want the girls to have time with him first without anyone else being here. And because we moved away from family, they wouldn't just pop in for an hour, its a 2.5 hour drive so they would spend a whole afternoon and evening here.
> Whereabouts in Scotland are you?xx
> 
> That's so useful to know: thanks ab! Sounds like we're in a similar situation as we've moved away from my half of the family, which means they do stay for a long time when they visit (which is lovely normally!). I think we'll not send out any announcement for a couple of days and buy us some quiet time. It's reassuring to know we're not the only ones! We live in a wee town right on the west coast, but DH and I met while we were at uni in Aberdeen. We lived there for 5 years....5 drunken, hilarious years :haha:
> 
> Love the Hulk *sethsmummy*!! So glad you ladies are all here for all the support and giggles :hugs:
> 
> So, DS hit his head earlier and I'm now a worried mess :cry: He's been absolutely fine, and I spoke to a Dr friend of mine who reassured me and told me just to keep an eye on him, but I'm still a bit of a wreck! Being a mummy is equal parts unconditional love and constant flipping worry!Click to expand...

:hugs: poor DS! how is he today hun? My two are constantly boshing their heads. its like they play target practice with their heads as the misile sometimes :haha: 



Luvspnk31 said:


> Just realized I'm double digits today !!!!!! Yay!! 26 wks tomorrow!

woo congratulations on 26 weeks and double digits hun! 



hopeful2012 said:


> om and husband will probably be with me. Since it will be flu season, we're not sure if we can bring our daughter in the hospital to see us afterwards, so she'll stay with either my dad and step mom or the friend that normally keeps her. We will have an hour to unless in recovery, then the baby goes to the nursery for a little bit. With my first I remember being ready to tell everyone to leave. I figure this time, I'm gonna tell everyone that im about to nurse and if it makes them uncomfortable and they will have to step out. I was very nervous last time, and uncomfortable I'm front of people. Once we come home I plan on it being just us or us and my mom for a couple days (I thought we when we first get home it might be nice to have my mom there to take pictures of us introducing the girls to each other.) Otherwise I plan to ask people to give us a few days of privacy. I know my mother in law was saying that she can take three days off for the birth, and she would like to be there, but my husband and I agreed that she could come see us the day of the birth (afterwards) but would not be in the delivery room or coming over afterwards. She drives me crazy!
> 
> On another note- I realized today that my v-day was Sunday! Yay!

congratulations on V day hun! eekk sorry to hear MIL drives you mad. Mine drives me mad too but thankfully shes not asked to be anywhere near. She didnt meat ds2 till he was a couple months old and i dare say this one will be the same. Her and FIL "cant be bothered" with driving anymore so we rarely see them. Although they pester dh to go down on the train all the time. 


hows everyone today? xx


----------



## SCgirl

It's 4am here, and I can't sleep. My back is killing me, my lady parts hurt, can't get comfy, occasional BH... it's gonna be a long 3 months!


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kailetski

I finally took my first bump pic yesterday at 26+1. I'm still not sure if I just look fat or if I'm starting to look pregnant, I'm tired of all the stares when I go out.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Luvspnk31

I think u look preggo!! Cute! I totally understand though. Since I'm plus size, it takes a lot longer for me to show even though I can't fit into my clothes.


----------



## hopeful2012

Anyone else having issues with leaking boobs? Mine started today along with a sharp pain in my lower abdomen- I'm blaming the pain on ligaments.


----------



## sethsmummy

Kailetski - definitely look pregnant hun.. theres no denying that a baby :) 

luvspnk - im with you hun! people who dont know me properly still think im just fat :haha: 

hopeful - thankfully iv no leaky boobs yet! i did start leaking early with ds2 though. hope the pains stop soon hun. 

Sc - how are you hun? :hugs: Are you feeling any better?


I need to try get into the GP today... i think i have a UTI and Thrush :dohh: So much pain!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lovely bump pics ladies! Happy v-days to those of you have just reached it :flower:

Sethsmummy, ouch that sounds really painful :nope: hope it's healing ok! Glad it'll keep DH off your case for a little while though lol!

I'm 27 weeks today :wohoo: I hit third tri this week, can not believe it. Time seriously, slow down now :haha: no where near ready for this baby yet! 13 weeks still sounds like a long time, but with DD2's birthday and Xmas coming up it just feels like January will be here in no time. :argh:

We've had a lovely little weekend away at a Haven holiday park. The girls loved it but I was ready to come home by the end of the first day :rofl: those children entertainers and the songs really do drive you crazy, don't know how people manage to do it for longer than a weekend! My pelvis was a little sore last week but with all the walking we've been doing it's killing me now :( I think I might've pushed my SPD into coming a little earlier than usual. Yay :nope: had my GTT on Friday and the MW said I should hear back by today if it shows I have GD, haven't heard anything back yet so fx'd that means all is well.


----------



## wildchic

Hiya ladies:)

I've hit 24weeks:) and finally felt baby at the bottom(anterior placenta) kick:). Even dh felt it, but we had to press harder against my tummy.
Was my brothers wedding saturday and everyone was complimenting me on how stunning I looked! Some even said I'm carrying small for twins, yet I feel so HUGE!!!

off topic- just heard today that we will be able to move into our new house by the 16th October(3 days before dd's 7th b-day). The house still won't be ours yet until its registered, but at least if/when babies come, they'll have a room to sleep in,lol! I'm extremely excited and can't wait to start packing!

Ttc-lolly- its fun getting away, even if its only for a weekend, but like you, I always wanna go home by the end of the day! It seems you do more away than when at home! 
My SPD has been bothering me since the early days of pregnancy and its gotten worse by the day! Nothing seems to help alleviate the pain! I sleep with pillows between my legs, but it doesn't help one bit!!! Hope yours eases up!

Sethsmummy- sorry about the uti hun! We all know how miserable it can be! 

Kailetski- Nice bump hun! Definitely look preggies:)

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> Lovely bump pics ladies! Happy v-days to those of you have just reached it :flower:
> 
> Sethsmummy, ouch that sounds really painful :nope: hope it's healing ok! Glad it'll keep DH off your case for a little while though lol!
> 
> I'm 27 weeks today :wohoo: I hit third tri this week, can not believe it. Time seriously, slow down now :haha: no where near ready for this baby yet! 13 weeks still sounds like a long time, but with DD2's birthday and Xmas coming up it just feels like January will be here in no time. :argh:
> 
> We've had a lovely little weekend away at a Haven holiday park. The girls loved it but I was ready to come home by the end of the first day :rofl: those children entertainers and the songs really do drive you crazy, don't know how people manage to do it for longer than a weekend! My pelvis was a little sore last week but with all the walking we've been doing it's killing me now :( I think I might've pushed my SPD into coming a little earlier than usual. Yay :nope: had my GTT on Friday and the MW said I should hear back by today if it shows I have GD, haven't heard anything back yet so fx'd that means all is well.


oooo happy 3rd tri hun! :wohoo: all our pregnancies are flying past!! 

thanks hun.. the cuts healing nice but iv now a nice case of thrush :dohh: So much pain and i couldnt get into the gp so going to buy caneston tomorrow morning to see if it helps. I hope hope it does. 

Im glad your GTT went well :D fx no calls by the end of the day! 

oooo i used to LOVE haven... we went every year when we were little.. although one year our caravan was beside a postman pat ride :haha: we were all ready to leave or kill the ride :rofl: 

sorry to hear your so sore hun. 



wildchic said:


> Hiya ladies:)
> 
> I've hit 24weeks:) and finally felt baby at the bottom(anterior placenta) kick:). Even dh felt it, but we had to press harder against my tummy.
> Was my brothers wedding saturday and everyone was complimenting me on how stunning I looked! Some even said I'm carrying small for twins, yet I feel so HUGE!!!
> 
> off topic- just heard today that we will be able to move into our new house by the 16th October(3 days before dd's 7th b-day). The house still won't be ours yet until its registered, but at least if/when babies come, they'll have a room to sleep in,lol! I'm extremely excited and can't wait to start packing!
> 
> Ttc-lolly- its fun getting away, even if its only for a weekend, but like you, I always wanna go home by the end of the day! It seems you do more away than when at home!
> My SPD has been bothering me since the early days of pregnancy and its gotten worse by the day! Nothing seems to help alleviate the pain! I sleep with pillows between my legs, but it doesn't help one bit!!! Hope yours eases up!
> 
> Sethsmummy- sorry about the uti hun! We all know how miserable it can be!
> 
> Kailetski- Nice bump hun! Definitely look preggies:)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!

oooo yey! happy belated Vday hun!! wohhoo for feeling one of the babies move :wohoo: Im glad you had a good time at the wedding :D 
Sorry to hear your hurting really bad hun. 

Thats fantastic news about the house! 


AFM - im not sure its a UTI now at all i think it might just be the thrush causing the pain but i couldnt get into the gp today so tomorrow morning when i get paid im off to buy caneston! 

:wohoo: tomorrow is also scan day :wohoo: I really really hope they can do the scan this time. im going to be so embarrased if she still cant get good pictures! And if i cant find out what baby is im going to cry :haha: 

I've been getting beaten up all day every day the last 3 days lol.. the movements have been painfull too :dohh: xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 3rd Tri and V day! Great milestones :)

Hope you feel better soon SM!

TMI question, is anyone swollen down there? I never was with my first son!


----------



## 0203

Well done for all the milestones girls


I feel like I am a bit BB Felt like that today for the first time.

I am really struggling with backache, managing to get through the day at work them just end up on the sofa for the rest of the day


----------



## ab75

Congratulations to those hitting 3rd tri or V day.

We have been to Haven for last 2 years, Primrose Valley but we don't go to kids disco every night, lol, couldn't cope with that!

Lovely bumps to ladies that posted pics and yay for movements wildchic xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

We went to their Wild Duck park in Norfolk. Absolutely lovely, and in the woodlands with plenty to do but yeah... that evening entertainment was a killer!! Can't get their bloom in' theme tune out of my head now either :lol:

Good luck for your scan tomorrow sethsmummy, can't wait to hear how it went! And hope the canesten helps too :hugs:

BB, I'm really swollen down there too. Don't remember having it with DD1 but definitely did with DD2 so unsure if it's a subsequent pregnancy thing or we might just have peculiar vajayjay's :rofl: when I crouch down I honestly feel like something is going to pop out there's that much swelling/pressure hahahaha!

0203, sorry you're suffering with back ache :rofl: this last stretch can be really difficult and each time I get pregnant I seem to forget just how much it can be and my mind erases all the past difficulties I had. Must be something our minds do on purpose, to trick us into reproducing over and over :lol: like labour pains! Putting your feet up and just chilling after work every night sounds like a good idea. Make sure you get OH to do everything for you!


----------



## sethsmummy

Its scan day :wohoo: so excited! will post properly when i get home around 5/6pm so 9 hours from now :D xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck. Good luck. We all wish you, gooooood luck (you have to sing it like phoebe from friends :lol:) :wohoo:


----------



## Pix

Hello ladies!!! Good luck today on the scan!! 

My lady bits are also rather swollen!! I keep telling DH I have a meaty va-j-j. Heh. 

Yesterday was terribly active. Sigh. After terrible morning sickness I Had BH all day. Then they started to get pretty bad last night. Not much helped. Ended up drinking a gallon of water. Eating and taking tylenol, and crashing. I am really hoping today is easier!! I'd rather not go in if I can avoid it!! 

I also believe we have finally settled on a name!!! Wyatt Alexander!!! Now here's to hoping DH doesn't change his mind because I love it and it feels so perfect!


----------



## Pix

Just saw a post in the fb group that one of 'us' delivered preterm. I can't open the link and I'm truly praying all I well.


----------



## Luvspnk31

She is going to upload the attachment again. Definitely will be praying for them. :)


----------



## Pix

Luvspnk31 said:


> She is going to upload the attachment again. Definitely will be praying for them. :)

Just saw!! I admit I was crazy woman stalking!! How completely insane!!


----------



## ab75

Its kiwi. She just posted in another thread I'm on.
Baby is doing ok xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG i hope baby and mama are doing ok? I'm not on the FB group. Is it still set to secret?


----------



## MummyLaura93

oh my, I can't believe that happened, hope her and baby are doing ok! At least she was the closest to her due date (I think). It's mad to think she's delivered, feeling really concerned right now :/

Looking forward to your scan results Sethsmummy :flower:


----------



## Izzie74

Thinking of you and baby, Kiwi :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

kiwi;s baby is sooooooooo cute <3 <3 


afm = meet Rohan Thomas. :blue: 

https://i62.tinypic.com/262v794.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/21oot1i.jpg
https://i58.tinypic.com/2ptc753.jpg

scan went well but he might have kidney problems. The tech could only see one kidney (although said that may just have been because of position.. she tried 3 times to see the 2nd) and the kidney she could see the valves into and out of are dilated. soooo.... we are back again for another scan on the 22nd with he top consultant at the hospital who deals with gestational abnormalities. Right now were just keeping our fingers crossed that the dilation will resolve itself before the next scan and that they will see 2 nice healthy kidneys next time. If not .... well then i just have 3 very special boys and 2 with an extra bit of sparkle.


----------



## waiting2c

Is there a Facebook group?


----------



## waiting2c

Glad your scan went well SM, hope the dilation resolves itself completely before the next scan and that all is well with wee Rohan :) stoked you are finally convinced of gender :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Yes, there is a FB group, and it is set to secret. If you want to add me as a friend, I will be more than happy to add u to the group. Beth Hersey-Leamon


----------



## waiting2c

Luvspnk31 said:


> Yes, there is a FB group, and it is set to secret. If you want to add me as a friend, I will be more than happy to add u to the group. Beth Hersey-Leamon

Thanks!! Have added you :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

Luvspnk31 said:


> Yes, there is a FB group, and it is set to secret. If you want to add me as a friend, I will be more than happy to add u to the group. Beth Hersey-Leamon

Mind if I add and join? x


----------



## SCgirl

I'm going to add as well, if that's alright!

I'm doing much better than the last time I posted. Been having sharp pains in my low abdomen for the last 24 hours or so- assuming it's RLP. Super annoying.

Days are all hit or miss. I either feel surprisingly well, or in a ton of pain and loads of BH. Been trying to hydrate more to see if it makes a difference- mostly I just have to pee all the time!

Hope all of y'all are doing well!


----------



## Pix

SCgirl said:


> I'm going to add as well, if that's alright!
> 
> I'm doing much better than the last time I posted. Been having sharp pains in my low abdomen for the last 24 hours or so- assuming it's RLP. Super annoying.
> 
> Days are all hit or miss. I either feel surprisingly well, or in a ton of pain and loads of BH. Been trying to hydrate more to see if it makes a difference- mostly I just have to pee all the time!
> 
> Hope all of y'all are doing well!


I feel that that's all the water did was make me pee a lot!!! Doesn't help much with the BH. Sleeping it off helped more. Dr appt in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Ok, I added Tracey and Elizabeth to the group. Those are the only friend requests I've received so far.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies, hope you all are doing great <3

AB is right, I did deliver my baby eatly. As far as they can tell they don't know why she was born pre term. They thought ir might have been an infection but all my tests came back negative. They sent in some of her blood for cultures to see if maybe she has an infection but that will take a few days to hear the results. Other than that she is doing great. She was born at 5:45 am this morning (October 7th), weighing 2 pounds 9 ounces. The medical staff in NICU say she us doing really great! She was born at 27+6 weeks and measuring 28+2 weeks in growth. 

I was in labor for 27 hours and when it came time to push she came out really quickly. I have to say it was the most amazing experience of my life. They ended up giving me a steroid shot and a magnesium sulfate drip to help protect her brain and stimulate her lung growth before she was born.

All her vitals look great so far and everyone has really high hopes on her making it through all happy and healthy <3. I will make sure to keep everyone updated as time goes on. She will sadly have to stay in NICU for 2-3 months, depending on how quickly she meets the requirements to go home.

Anyway here are some pictures of our little girl!

https://i61.tinypic.com/2wpmgt1.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/2hykwmh.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/sw74as.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/2u5tjjp.jpg

https://i57.tinypic.com/t8kx9v.jpg


----------



## Luvspnk31

:hugs: will be praying that she continues doing well!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

The good news is she is in the best hospital / NICU on the east coast for premature babies. They have the staff and equipment to save babies as young as 23 weeks. I had 13 doctors and nurses in my room when giving birth O.O


----------



## Pix

Kiwiberry said:


> The good news is she is in the best hospital / NICU on the east coast for premature babies. They have the staff and equipment to save babies as young as 23 weeks. I had 13 doctors and nurses in my room when giving birth O.O


This is absolutely fabulous news!


----------



## wildchic

Congrats on your baby girl Kiwi :)
Glad she's doing ok and will definitely keep her in my prayers!

SM- glad your scan went well. Hope the kidney problem fixes itself, if there is a problem. These 2weeks will go by quickly then you'll know more.

Afm- have a week to pack our things, will be moving into our new house on the 16th:). 
So will be a busy week for me, don't know if I'll be able to handle it with my back pain! Oh well, I've no other choice!


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats kiwi, so pleased all is well with your wee girl! Cant believe one of our babies is here already!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, hope you all are doing great <3
> All her vitals look great so far and everyone has really high hopes on her making it through all happy and healthy <3. I will make sure to keep everyone updated as time goes on. She will sadly have to stay in NICU for 2-3 months, depending on how quickly she meets the requirements to go home.
> 
> Anyway here are some pictures of our little girl!

Congrats Kiwi!! She is absolutely gorgeous. I hope she continues to do wonderfully! Hope you're feeling well after the delivery too.:hugs:


----------



## ab75

I hope she continues to do well kiwi. She'll be home b4 you know it xx


----------



## Izzie74

Lovely pics Kiwi.


----------



## sethsmummy

<3 i just cant get over how cute she is Kiwi <3 <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiwi she is beautiful :)
I hope she continues doing well :D

WC wow a week to pack? I feel for you!

I'm 26 weeks today so into double digits! So exciting :)


----------



## waiting2c

Yay for double digits bb!!! Can't wait to get there myself!


----------



## ab75

Happy 26 weeks bb xx


----------



## 0203

Lovely pictures kiwi. I hope she continues to do well, she sounds amazing. I can't believe one of us has her baby :)

I know this is the second time I've done this so I hope I'm not boring anyone but I hate it when baby has quiet days :( small movements yesterday but nowhere near as much and nothing today where I normally get woken up in the night feeling him/her and they give me a wiggle before work after my breakfast. I'm hoping it's just because I slept deeper last night and baby has moved position but I just can't help getting nervous :(


----------



## ab75

Happy 27 weeks 0203. If you are worried, ring your midwife and get checked to be on the safe side xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Congratulations kiwi she is beautiful. Hope she continues to do well.

Hope everyone is doing ok. We had the news yesterday that the bank will give us the mortgage so both me and OH are less stressed now. Hoping everything from here goes fine and then we will be in before end of november.

We went to haven at hafan y mor in Pwllheli the other weekend. I absolutely love haven holidays. Alex loved being on the dancefloor watching the children's show and dancing, then we would go across to the other room and by 10 most nights Alex would fall asleep and sleep in his buggy then, which he wouldn't do if we were at home!

I have my GTT tomorrow, I'm not looking forward to it. Hoping i pass it, do they take your blood from your finger? I am such a wimp and took at least 10minutes to pluck up the courage for my mum to take it before lol.


----------



## wildchic

Yay for 26weeks bb! Yeah, 1 week and me & my mom started today with the packing and WOW!!! I'm in so much pain its unreal! I've been on my feet the whole day and we only done the kitchen! We're not even finished, so will rest tomorrow and start again the weekend. Moving house is a major thing I never thought would be so much work! Its harder than actually going to work,lol.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

wildchic said:


> Yay for 26weeks bb! Yeah, 1 week and me & my mom started today with the packing and WOW!!! I'm in so much pain its unreal! I've been on my feet the whole day and we only done the kitchen! We're not even finished, so will rest tomorrow and start again the weekend. Moving house is a major thing I never thought would be so much work! Its harder than actually going to work,lol.

I think i would die if I had 1 week to pack my house! All the junk I need to sort out I'm glad that it will be roughly 5 weeks until we get the keys to our house and then we will still be in our house now for a few weeks so can move things gradually.
It will all be worth it when you are in though.


----------



## 0203

ab75 said:


> Happy 27 weeks 0203. If you are worried, ring your midwife and get checked to be on the safe side xx

Thank you. It took all day but baby was finally active. I was on the verge if calling the midwife but knew they would probably put it down to me being very busy and having an anterior placenta, took me doing nothing for a couple of hours this evening to finally them again. Still waiting for these big kicks that can be felt on the outside, my family are longing to feel baby move!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Some good news! From what they said little Riya is ahead of the curve compared to other babies at her gestational age. She needs no help breathing except for the c-pap machine which is only to prevent her lungs from callapsing. All her vitals have been really stable so far. She is for sure one strong little baby <3.

They are currently treating her for jaundice, which is expected for premies. After only a few hours of treatment her levels are already down!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 26weeks BB!

Sethsmummy, gorgeous scan pics <3 sorry to hear they had difficulties seeing his kidneys, I have everything crossed for you that it all looks well at your next scan :hugs:

Kiwi, beautiful photos of a very beautiful little girl <3 you're in my thoughts, hoping she continues to thrive and amaze everyone. Those first few months fly by Hun, she'll be home with you before you know it!

Welsh girl, no they draw the bloods with a needle from your inner arm/elbow. Sorry! It's not so bad though :hugs: I hate having bloods drawn but my GTT went great on Friday and the MW was so gentle I barely felt a scratch! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out, just skim reading whilst in bed! Will have s proper catch up tomorrow x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

ttc_lolly said:


> Happy 26weeks BB!
> 
> Sethsmummy, gorgeous scan pics <3 sorry to hear they had difficulties seeing his kidneys, I have everything crossed for you that it all looks well at your next scan :hugs:
> 
> Kiwi, beautiful photos of a very beautiful little girl <3 you're in my thoughts, hoping she continues to thrive and amaze everyone. Those first few months fly by Hun, she'll be home with you before you know it!
> 
> Welsh girl, no they draw the bloods with a needle from your inner arm/elbow. Sorry! It's not so bad though :hugs: I hate having bloods drawn but my GTT went great on Friday and the MW was so gentle I barely felt a scratch!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone out, just skim reading whilst in bed! Will have s proper catch up tomorrow x


Ah that's good then, I don't mind having bloods drawn from arm, much prefer that than the prick of the finger lol. Not looking forward to sitting there for 2hours, going to have to find a good book to take in the morning.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I took my kindle and was in heaven :lol: can't remember the last time I got 2 hours of unbroken reading time ALONE!


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc_lolly said:


> Happy 26weeks BB!
> 
> Sethsmummy, gorgeous scan pics <3 sorry to hear they had difficulties seeing his kidneys, I have everything crossed for you that it all looks well at your next scan :hugs:
> 
> Kiwi, beautiful photos of a very beautiful little girl <3 you're in my thoughts, hoping she continues to thrive and amaze everyone. Those first few months fly by Hun, she'll be home with you before you know it!
> 
> Welsh girl, no they draw the bloods with a needle from your inner arm/elbow. Sorry! It's not so bad though :hugs: I hate having bloods drawn but my GTT went great on Friday and the MW was so gentle I barely felt a scratch!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone out, just skim reading whilst in bed! Will have s proper catch up tomorrow x




ttc_lolly said:


> I took my kindle and was in heaven :lol: can't remember the last time I got 2 hours of unbroken reading time ALONE!

thanks hun. 1 week 6 days to go. Im like a nervous wreck about it all right now :dohh: when really i shouldnt worry until after this next scan. Hopefully the dilation is not so bad that baby will need surgery. 

hahaha i have my GTT tomorrow morning and im taking my kindle with me! cannot wait lol. Although i hope there are comfy seats in the room ill be in coz i really feel like my butt is going to fall out today :dohh: I had my first properly painful braxton hick too this morning. I couldnt even breathe through it :S I need baby to move position.. he is so low all the kicks/punches and rolls are all down the bottom where my section scar is. Rather painful. x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Well I didn't read my book in the end, played my games on my phone instead lol. It was ok, wasn't as bad as I expected. Hope I don't hear anything tomorrow meaning everything is fine.

Sethsmummy - it's easier to say not to worry but we still do. As much as we try, we will always worry. Sucks to wait so long though.
My baby is low too, still feeling kicks and punches so low down, wish she would move up a bit, she presses on my hip and it feels so wierd lol. She bounces around on my bladder when I'm dying for a wee, Alex never did any of that, he was a good baby lol.


----------



## ab75

Good luck with your gtt everyone xx


----------



## Pix

Such amazing news all around!!!

Kiwi it sounds like it won't be long before you can hold her!! She's doing so well!! 

Question for the moms who have other littles and breast fed. My right breast is being weird. It feels like I have a clogged milk duct already and is a bit painful. :-( I'll ask the midwife at the next appointment but itsnt it too early for that??


----------



## ab75

27+2 bump



Pix, my nipples felt like that for a couple of days on and off last week but are ok again xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

sethsmummy said:


> thanks hun. 1 week 6 days to go. Im like a nervous wreck about it all right now :dohh: when really i shouldnt worry until after this next scan. Hopefully the dilation is not so bad that baby will need surgery.
> 
> hahaha i have my GTT tomorrow morning and im taking my kindle with me! cannot wait lol. Although i hope there are comfy seats in the room ill be in coz i really feel like my butt is going to fall out today :dohh: I had my first properly painful braxton hick too this morning. I couldnt even breathe through it :S I need baby to move position.. he is so low all the kicks/punches and rolls are all down the bottom where my section scar is. Rather painful. x

What welsh girl said, it's totally normal to worry hun. No body wants to hear anything is wrong with their precious little one, whether the problem is serious or minor :hugs: it's good they're picking up on it now though (if there IS an issue) so they can get plans in place and monitor you closely. You're in the best hands :flower: plus you have all us gals too!

I'm hating BH right now. Getting them daily and can't stand the things :lol:



Pix said:


> Such amazing news all around!!!
> 
> Kiwi it sounds like it won't be long before you can hold her!! She's doing so well!!
> 
> Question for the moms who have other littles and breast fed. My right breast is being weird. It feels like I have a clogged milk duct already and is a bit painful. :-( I'll ask the midwife at the next appointment but itsnt it too early for that??

Hmmm I've never heard of a blocked milk duct whilst being pregnant (and not nursing). Maybe it's just everything growing and swelling, getting ready to feed? My boobs have grown massively (loving it! :lol:) and they were quite sore, but not so much now although I do have days where they're a bit tender and I can feel a couple of swollen glands.


----------



## sethsmummy

gorgeous bump Ab <3

Thanks Ttc - the way im thinking just now is... hopefully they find the 2nd kidney then we only have the dilation to worry about (thats definitely there but it will get measured properly by the consultant to see just how bad it is). 

Im glad i have all you ladies.. its nice to have people to talk to about things like this. dh doesnt really talk about baby related things and all we got from mil was "oh well itll probably fix itself" said in a dead bored voice. and my mums response " i dont know where all these problems are coming from.. nobody else had them" .. reffering to the fact my eldest has special needs and now this baby having problems. I just think well gee thanks :shrug: a Little support wouldnt go amiss right now. 

Pix - iv had awful pains in my boobs and iv not Bf'd before (well i dont think the 12 hours with ds2 really count :haha: ) xx


----------



## ab75

Thats shocking that your mum said that Tara! As if you deliberately went out of your way to do anything to make the dilation happen! And referring to Seths special needs as a "problem" aaaarrrggghhhh!! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

acht i think she meant it in a nice way.. it was just the way it came out. Coz nobody else in the family has any children with medical problems. But none of these things are genetic so i dunno where she gets it from. 

it took a Loooooooonnnngggg time for my parents to accept seth actually had a problem and didnt just need it "smacked out of him" :dohh:


----------



## wildchic

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Yay for 26weeks bb! Yeah, 1 week and me & my mom started today with the packing and WOW!!! I'm in so much pain its unreal! I've been on my feet the whole day and we only done the kitchen! We're not even finished, so will rest tomorrow and start again the weekend. Moving house is a major thing I never thought would be so much work! Its harder than actually going to work,lol.
> 
> I think i would die if I had 1 week to pack my house! All the junk I need to sort out I'm glad that it will be roughly 5 weeks until we get the keys to our house and then we will still be in our house now for a few weeks so can move things gradually.
> It will all be worth it when you are in though.Click to expand...

We don't have a week to pack, we've got a week until we get the keys to the new house:). But we want to move in then as well. The apartment we live in now is still ours(we own it) and will own the house as well. We're just so excited to move that we started packing. Our apartment will be standing empty until we get someone who wants to rent from us. And yeah, it will be worth it in the end though! Most of the small things are in boxes, just the extras from the rooms then that's it. Whatever we forget can come at a later stage. I would also have liked to do things gradually, but it might be better to get everything done,idk.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sounds exciting wildchic, it'll be nice to get in and start getting the babies rooms all ready :cloud9:

Awww sethsmummy, I think it's a generation thing. Parents and grandparents vs science/proven facts :lol:

Forgot to post my 27w bump, so here it is (taken on Tuesday). Cut my head and feet out this time as I looked dog rough and I had awful bright blue socks on!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2c

Lovely bumps ladies!! Very cute!!! 

Finally have made it to my v day today!! Feels a bit nicer to think she would have a small chance if anything was to happen. That said she better stay in there and keep baking!


----------



## ab75

Nice bump lolly.

congrats on getting to v day waiting xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Ab, totally missed yours sorry :dohh: gorgeous as per usual!

Happy V day waiting2c :yipee:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

wildchic said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Yay for 26weeks bb! Yeah, 1 week and me & my mom started today with the packing and WOW!!! I'm in so much pain its unreal! I've been on my feet the whole day and we only done the kitchen! We're not even finished, so will rest tomorrow and start again the weekend. Moving house is a major thing I never thought would be so much work! Its harder than actually going to work,lol.
> 
> I think i would die if I had 1 week to pack my house! All the junk I need to sort out I'm glad that it will be roughly 5 weeks until we get the keys to our house and then we will still be in our house now for a few weeks so can move things gradually.
> It will all be worth it when you are in though.Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a week to pack, we've got a week until we get the keys to the new house:). But we want to move in then as well. The apartment we live in now is still ours(we own it) and will own the house as well. We're just so excited to move that we started packing. Our apartment will be standing empty until we get someone who wants to rent from us. And yeah, it will be worth it in the end though! Most of the small things are in boxes, just the extras from the rooms then that's it. Whatever we forget can come at a later stage. I would also have liked to do things gradually, but it might be better to get everything done,idk.Click to expand...

Ah right. If this house goes through, first thing I'm doing is cleaning the carpets upstairs and moving kitchen and downstairs things. I think we will start sorting out the junk and packing the bedrooms then sort the attic. The only big things to move for us is our bed, a chest of draws, and the sofa. They have built in wardrobes in the new house so dont need them and the kids are having new. MIL wants our wardrobes so they can sort them lol. Then there's the swing, slide, trampoline and garden table.
It's all so exciting though.


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> kiwi;s baby is sooooooooo cute <3 <3
> 
> 
> afm = meet Rohan Thomas. :blue:
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/262v794.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/21oot1i.jpg
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2ptc753.jpg
> 
> scan went well but he might have kidney problems. The tech could only see one kidney (although said that may just have been because of position.. she tried 3 times to see the 2nd) and the kidney she could see the valves into and out of are dilated. soooo.... we are back again for another scan on the 22nd with he top consultant at the hospital who deals with gestational abnormalities. Right now were just keeping our fingers crossed that the dilation will resolve itself before the next scan and that they will see 2 nice healthy kidneys next time. If not .... well then i just have 3 very special boys and 2 with an extra bit of sparkle.

Lovely scan pics, and gorgeous name! Congratulations on your little blue bump :cloud9: So sorry that there might be an issue with the kidneys; you must be so worried! I don't think anyone appreciates the worry a Mummy experiences, right from the moment she sees the BFP. It's easy for other people to say everything will be fine, but hard to for us to relax and believe them! I really, really hope all goes well at the consultant scan :hugs: I'll be thinking of you loads! Xxx



Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies, hope you all are doing great <3
> 
> AB is right, I did deliver my baby eatly. As far as they can tell they don't know why she was born pre term. They thought ir might have been an infection but all my tests came back negative. They sent in some of her blood for cultures to see if maybe she has an infection but that will take a few days to hear the results. Other than that she is doing great. She was born at 5:45 am this morning (October 7th), weighing 2 pounds 9 ounces. The medical staff in NICU say she us doing really great! She was born at 27+6 weeks and measuring 28+2 weeks in growth.
> 
> I was in labor for 27 hours and when it came time to push she came out really quickly. I have to say it was the most amazing experience of my life. They ended up giving me a steroid shot and a magnesium sulfate drip to help protect her brain and stimulate her lung growth before she was born.
> 
> All her vitals look great so far and everyone has really high hopes on her making it through all happy and healthy <3. I will make sure to keep everyone updated as time goes on. She will sadly have to stay in NICU for 2-3 months, depending on how quickly she meets the requirements to go home.
> 
> Anyway here are some pictures of our little girl!
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2wpmgt1.jpg
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/2hykwmh.jpg
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/sw74as.jpg
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/2u5tjjp.jpg
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/t8kx9v.jpg
> 
> Oh my goodness, congratulations on your beautiful, perfect little baby girl! I'm so happy to hear she's doing so well; it must've been such a relief to see such positive and strong results :cloud9: Consider this message a virtual hug! X
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Sounds exciting wildchic, it'll be nice to get in and start getting the babies rooms all ready :cloud9:
> 
> Awww sethsmummy, I think it's a generation thing. Parents and grandparents vs science/proven facts :lol:
> 
> Forgot to post my 27w bump, so here it is (taken on Tuesday). Cut my head and feet out this time as I looked dog rough and I had awful bright blue socks on!
> 
> Lovely bump ttc! And congrats on entering third tri...time is absolutely flying by with these January due dates!
> 
> I'm delighted to have gotten past the V-Day milestone :happydance: Next up...third tri and the home stretch!Click to expand...


----------



## wildchic

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Yay for 26weeks bb! Yeah, 1 week and me & my mom started today with the packing and WOW!!! I'm in so much pain its unreal! I've been on my feet the whole day and we only done the kitchen! We're not even finished, so will rest tomorrow and start again the weekend. Moving house is a major thing I never thought would be so much work! Its harder than actually going to work,lol.
> 
> I think i would die if I had 1 week to pack my house! All the junk I need to sort out I'm glad that it will be roughly 5 weeks until we get the keys to our house and then we will still be in our house now for a few weeks so can move things gradually.
> It will all be worth it when you are in though.Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a week to pack, we've got a week until we get the keys to the new house:). But we want to move in then as well. The apartment we live in now is still ours(we own it) and will own the house as well. We're just so excited to move that we started packing. Our apartment will be standing empty until we get someone who wants to rent from us. And yeah, it will be worth it in the end though! Most of the small things are in boxes, just the extras from the rooms then that's it. Whatever we forget can come at a later stage. I would also have liked to do things gradually, but it might be better to get everything done,idk.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah right. If this house goes through, first thing I'm doing is cleaning the carpets upstairs and moving kitchen and downstairs things. I think we will start sorting out the junk and packing the bedrooms then sort the attic. The only big things to move for us is our bed, a chest of draws, and the sofa. They have built in wardrobes in the new house so dont need them and the kids are having new. MIL wants our wardrobes so they can sort them lol. Then there's the swing, slide, trampoline and garden table.
> It's all so exciting though.Click to expand...

Good luck with the move hun! I hope its not as hard on you as it is for me! TIRED, that's all I can say,lol. Going to bed late sorting through things and waking up early, never doing this again(especially not while pregnant)! LOL!


----------



## wildchic

Nice bumps ab75 & ttc_lolly:)


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

wildchic said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Yay for 26weeks bb! Yeah, 1 week and me & my mom started today with the packing and WOW!!! I'm in so much pain its unreal! I've been on my feet the whole day and we only done the kitchen! We're not even finished, so will rest tomorrow and start again the weekend. Moving house is a major thing I never thought would be so much work! Its harder than actually going to work,lol.
> 
> I think i would die if I had 1 week to pack my house! All the junk I need to sort out I'm glad that it will be roughly 5 weeks until we get the keys to our house and then we will still be in our house now for a few weeks so can move things gradually.
> It will all be worth it when you are in though.Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a week to pack, we've got a week until we get the keys to the new house:). But we want to move in then as well. The apartment we live in now is still ours(we own it) and will own the house as well. We're just so excited to move that we started packing. Our apartment will be standing empty until we get someone who wants to rent from us. And yeah, it will be worth it in the end though! Most of the small things are in boxes, just the extras from the rooms then that's it. Whatever we forget can come at a later stage. I would also have liked to do things gradually, but it might be better to get everything done,idk.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah right. If this house goes through, first thing I'm doing is cleaning the carpets upstairs and moving kitchen and downstairs things. I think we will start sorting out the junk and packing the bedrooms then sort the attic. The only big things to move for us is our bed, a chest of draws, and the sofa. They have built in wardrobes in the new house so dont need them and the kids are having new. MIL wants our wardrobes so they can sort them lol. Then there's the swing, slide, trampoline and garden table.
> It's all so exciting though.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with the move hun! I hope its not as hard on you as it is for me! TIRED, that's all I can say,lol. Going to bed late sorting through things and waking up early, never doing this again(especially not while pregnant)! LOL!Click to expand...

Thanks, and you. I have my mum to have Alex on weekends so we can sort things, and he is in playgroup 2 mornings a week so i should be able to do quite a bit while he is there.
We will both be settled in before Christmas and the babies arrive


----------



## Izzie74

Has anyone looked into childminders and nurserys yet? Don't want to, but a necessary evil...

Child minder is quoting £5.50 per hour and half if I dont use her in school Hols, which I won't as I'm a teacher. Does this sound like a usual rate? She's the first I've contacted, but highly recommended. Won't use til September at earliest. What questions should I ask when we meet?


----------



## brunettebimbo

We paid £3.50 per hour for our son. I just met her at her house, saw how she ran things, cleanliness etc. I asked about her insurance, what her day to day with the children was like, outings, discipline etc. You usually know whether it's for you pretty quickly. 

Our son is in nursery now and loves it, it's a great place. We won't hesitate to put baby in there at around 10 months. I'd rather not have to but needs must! It's £40 a day for babies, 7.30am-6pm.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I know this is a bit off topic, but do any of you have the hardest time biting your tongue at some of the threads on BNB? I try really hard to respect every woman's opinion, but sometimes, I think some of the ladies are just plain CRAZY!! I don't usually say anything, as I really am not into drama, especially creating it, but sometimes I wanna reach through the screen and smack whoever is on the other side, lol. 
Ok, rant over. The witchy judgmental hormones can go away now!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Luvspnk31 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic, but do any of you have the hardest time biting your tongue at some of the threads on BNB? I try really hard to respect every woman's opinion, but sometimes, I think some of the ladies are just plain CRAZY!! I don't usually say anything, as I really am not into drama, especially creating it, but sometimes I wanna reach through the screen and smack whoever is on the other side, lol.
> Ok, rant over. The witchy judgmental hormones can go away now!!

lol you and me both. I actually left BnB a couple times to take a break for that exact reason.


----------



## ab75

Luvspnk31 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic, but do any of you have the hardest time biting your tongue at some of the threads on BNB? I try really hard to respect every woman's opinion, but sometimes, I think some of the ladies are just plain CRAZY!! I don't usually say anything, as I really am not into drama, especially creating it, but sometimes I wanna reach through the screen and smack whoever is on the other side, lol.
> Ok, rant over. The witchy judgmental hormones can go away now!!

Sometimes I don't think people can really be as stupid as what they make out. Like you I choose not to comment as I don't need the hassle. I think some people just like the arguing lol xx


----------



## ab75

Izzie, I used to be a childminder. Rates sound reasonable and it is normal to pay a half fee retainer if you are on holiday.
I would meet at her house so you can see if it is clean and tiday, good range of toys and equipment, ask about daily routine and activities. Ask to see registration certificate and insurance, although these should be on display. She should also have a "policies" folder(well I know you have to do this in Scotland anyway). Hope that helps xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

Luvspnk31 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic, but do any of you have the hardest time biting your tongue at some of the threads on BNB? I try really hard to respect every woman's opinion, but sometimes, I think some of the ladies are just plain CRAZY!! I don't usually say anything, as I really am not into drama, especially creating it, but sometimes I wanna reach through the screen and smack whoever is on the other side, lol.
> Ok, rant over. The witchy judgmental hormones can go away now!!

Yep, there's a lot of crazy out there. But I don't find it so much on BNB...I tend to find it on another forum with the initials BC.:winkwink: Some of those women aren't just crazy...they're crazy+stupid+mean. That's a scary combination!


----------



## Luvspnk31

JanetPlanet said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is a bit off topic, but do any of you have the hardest time biting your tongue at some of the threads on BNB? I try really hard to respect every woman's opinion, but sometimes, I think some of the ladies are just plain CRAZY!! I don't usually say anything, as I really am not into drama, especially creating it, but sometimes I wanna reach through the screen and smack whoever is on the other side, lol.
> Ok, rant over. The witchy judgmental hormones can go away now!!
> 
> Yep, there's a lot of crazy out there. But I don't find it so much on BNB...I tend to find it on another forum with the initials BC.:winkwink: Some of those women aren't just crazy...they're crazy+stupid+mean. That's a scary combination!Click to expand...

I know it's probably just my hormones getting out of control, which I HATE. I went grocery shopping today and could have happily hurt just about everyone. Before I left mupy DH said something I found hurtful and disrespectful, but instead of explaining myself, I lost my temper and screamed at him. My house is a mess, which always puts me in edge, and my kids are just kids, but they seem to do nothing but whine and complain lately when I ask them to help clean up. It makes it so much worse that I have NO energy to do a lot of cleaning myself. I feel like crap most of the time, and feel like crying all the time. *sigh* just want to feel normal!!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Luvspnk31 said:


> I know it's probably just my hormones getting out of control, which I HATE. I went grocery shopping today and could have happily hurt just about everyone. Before I left mupy DH said something I found hurtful and disrespectful, but instead of explaining myself, I lost my temper and screamed at him. My house is a mess, which always puts me in edge, and my kids are just kids, but they seem to do nothing but whine and complain lately when I ask them to help clean up. It makes it so much worse that I have NO energy to do a lot of cleaning myself. I feel like crap most of the time, and feel like crying all the time. *sigh* just want to feel normal!!!

You poor thing, you sound really stressed. I want to suggest a prenatal massage but not everyone likes those. I hear you about the messy house. I can't imagine this place if I had little kids messing it up. I can't even keep up with my husband and adult son. 

You can only do the best you can. Is there anyone else that can help with the house? It's so hard to clean when you don't feel well. :hug:And remember, we're here for you. I'm happy to listen to any venting you need to let out. I felt like hurting people the other day myself.


----------



## Luvspnk31

JanetPlanet said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> I know it's probably just my hormones getting out of control, which I HATE. I went grocery shopping today and could have happily hurt just about everyone. Before I left mupy DH said something I found hurtful and disrespectful, but instead of explaining myself, I lost my temper and screamed at him. My house is a mess, which always puts me in edge, and my kids are just kids, but they seem to do nothing but whine and complain lately when I ask them to help clean up. It makes it so much worse that I have NO energy to do a lot of cleaning myself. I feel like crap most of the time, and feel like crying all the time. *sigh* just want to feel normal!!!
> 
> You poor thing, you sound really stressed. I want to suggest a prenatal massage but not everyone likes those. I hear you about the messy house. I can't imagine this place if I had little kids messing it up. I can't even keep up with my husband and adult son.
> 
> You can only do the best you can. Is there anyone else that can help with the house? It's so hard to clean when you don't feel well. :hug:And remember, we're here for you. I'm happy to listen to any venting you need to let out. I felt like hurting people the other day myself.Click to expand...

Thanks! It helps just knowing there are others who TRULY understand. I do have family who would help if I ask, I just hate to, you know? They do so much for me already. I think I am going to find someone for a massage, I did a few my last baby, and it was great! Thanks for listen to me! Love all you girls!! :)


----------



## barbikins

Hi Ladies! Finally in Third Trimester - wee!!
I can't believe I've got 12 weeks left!!!

When's everyone having their shower's??

As for prenatal massage - HIGHLY recommended. I only have had one but it was amazing & fixed a horrible back muscle issue I was having.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Welcome!!! :) it's definitely going fast!!! All I can think of is how much I want to get done before baby is here, and how much I don't have the energy to so it, lol.


----------



## NewBeginning

Luvspnk31 said:


> Welcome!!! :) it's definitely going fast!!! All I can think of is how much I want to get done before baby is here, and how much I don't have the energy to so it, lol.

At least you're thinking about it.. I start to think about it, get scared, and go into denial mode thinking I'm still at week 20 :blush::dohh:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Lol!! :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

No baby shower here :cry:

I will however, throw a little get together when my little baby comes home!!! Balloons on the mailbox and everything!! Probably only her great uncle, grandma, her daddy, and me but that is ok!! 

If it was not for me being able to go see her every single day, it would drag on even longer than it already is.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I finally made a start on getting my house in order yesterday. My house is always clean and tidy........until you open a cupboard. I'm sure I am a hoarder! I hide it all in cupboards. If you can't see it it's fine :rofl: Sadly though it does my head in! I think it's mainly because we need more storage room! Yesterday I managed to do all the kitchen cupboards. I dragged everything out, chucked loads away and put it all back neatly. I was sore afterwards but feels good to have made a start! One room at a time :)


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> I finally made a start on getting my house in order yesterday. My house is always clean and tidy........until you open a cupboard. I'm sure I am a hoarder! I hide it all in cupboards. If you can't see it it's fine :rofl: Sadly though it does my head in! I think it's mainly because we need more storage room! Yesterday I managed to do all the kitchen cupboards. I dragged everything out, chucked loads away and put it all back neatly. I was sore afterwards but feels good to have made a start! One room at a time :)

I'm jealous of that. The mind is willing, but the effort fairy has not yet appeared. Due a holiday at the end of October, so hopefully will do some then.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: I've just so much to do between now and January that I'm worried we won't get time. We need to decorate our bedroom, remove the bunk beds from the spare room then touch up the paint then set up the nursery aswell as our sons birthday and party, halloween party, step sons birthday, growth scans, work, Christmas etc.


----------



## sethsmummy

gorgeous bump *ttc * :D 

*waiting2c* happy v day hun! Sorry its late :hugs: 

*Buddy* Thanks hun. Im a lot more relaxed now. My only worry is the extent of dilation if there is only one kidney. IF there were two kidneys i wouldnt worry as much over but its a little scary their only being one and it being compromised in a way too. :hugs: 

*wildchic* and *WelshGirl* Good luck for your moves ladies :happydance: exciting times! 

*Izzie* Id just make sure they have all their paperwork and qualifications and their clearence to work with children (make sure you see it dont just take their word). Also ask what meals are like etc and what the daily routine is. Check that you think the environment is safe enough for your child (they should have their health and safety certificate too). 

*luvspnk* :rofl: me :rofl: If its something that there are lots of opinions on i try keep mine to myself.. but if its out and out crazy/stupid/idiotic then i try say something nicely. 
:hugs: i hope everyone starts helping you more soon hun :hugs: 

*barbikins* happy 3rd tri hun! Im not having a shower. There not done where i am and i dont mind. Peronsally i dont understand the whole making a registry thing that some people do for them and its tainted my perception of them. 

*NewBeginning* :rofl: im like that! best get my finger out soon though or baby will be here before i even get started on stuff :haha: 

*Kiwi* :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: It will hopefully fly by hun 

*BB* :dohh: haha god dont remind me how much is happening between now and January :haha: There is so so much happening isn't there. Thankfully we dont worry about halloween because Seth really doesnt like it. But we have consultant scans, growth scans, nephews birthday, ds1's birthday, my birthday (just another day to me and dh will forget if i dont remind him so i dont have to worry about that one), midwife appointments, consultant appointments, christmas, sisters wedding anniversary, and then finally baby :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

We don't make a deal of Halloween usually but there is a party on at Brewers Fayre and it looks loads of fun :)


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo i hope Tristan enjoys it hun :D Seth cant cope with the costumes. We cant even goto wilkinsons without him freaking out just now because of the halloween toys x


----------



## Izzie74

Our baby girl at 24+1. Have been discharged from fetal medical unit as everything progressing normally, so this will probably be the last scan I have.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sethsmummy

aww yey hun thats fantastic news!! such a gorgeous scan pic too! xx


----------



## 0203

That's great news and a lovely scan :)

Does anyone feel like their heart begins to race? It's happened to me a few times in the past week, I don't know if it is an anxiety thing or a random pregnancy thing, I am going to mention it at my midwife appointment in a few days. I have suffered with anxiety in the past and recently have started getting pretty anxious when I am in the car, I keep thinking we are going to hit something Or I am going to see an accident but the heart things happens randomly like when I'm just sitting down relaxing. On a positive note, DH is building the cot as i type and it's looking great :)


----------



## Buckles

I haven't been on here for ages, but had a quick catch up and it sounds as if everyone is doing well. 
I'm due on the 1st jan but have been booked in for a section on Xmas Eve, very, very excited know that I know my little girl is going to still have a Christmas, just a few days later.
We popped out yesterday and bought a few bits :) xx


----------



## SCgirl

0203 said:


> That's great news and a lovely scan :)
> 
> Does anyone feel like their heart begins to race? It's happened to me a few times in the past week, I don't know if it is an anxiety thing or a random pregnancy thing, I am going to mention it at my midwife appointment in a few days. I have suffered with anxiety in the past and recently have started getting pretty anxious when I am in the car, I keep thinking we are going to hit something Or I am going to see an accident but the heart things happens randomly like when I'm just sitting down relaxing. On a positive note, DH is building the cot as i type and it's looking great :)

Yes! I have an app on my phone that measures BPM. Two nights ago I had my first night with swollen feet, then woke up at 2am and my HR was low 90s- I was freaking out about preeclampsia... Thankfully it was back in the 70s ~20 min later (I'm sure nervousness didn't help at all!) Its still fluctuating a good bit... gonna talk to the doc at the next visit in a week and a half.

Still having BH contractions when I stand up quickly, go up stairs, walk quickly, etc (despite chugging water all day)... between this and my bp going up from stress while at school, I'm starting to wonder how much longer I'll be able to work!


----------



## sethsmummy

yep i get it hun. most recent was about 40 minutes ago.. it started racing for no reason (sat on the laptop) for a good minute. I could literally feel it beating really fast. such a horrid feeling x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Izzie that is great news :)

I occasionally have a racing heart too.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I remember having a racing heart a lot of times. It felt like it was beating right out of my chest! I could even hear the pumps.


----------



## SCgirl

Speaking I a racing heart- Got worried last night because I checked my BP in one of those pharmacy machines... It was 151/91. So I sat for a few min and tried again- 155/97. DH tried since I was worried it was running high, and was 107/58. So I talked to the pharmacist who said it's actually pretty accurate and I should call my doctor...

I called the off-hours number, and was basically told that it's probably just the machine, but to lay on my left side for the rest of the evening/night, then call the office in the am to see if they want me to come in. So getting ready for work this morning, and waiting for them to open. My resting heart rate is around 90 right now :/

This had dh talking about me possibly not continuing to work... (We also walked around a few stores (very slowly), and I was having BH like crazy...


----------



## sethsmummy

i have always been told those machines are notoriously wrong hun. my midwives dont trust them. (even though theres a big one in our gp waiting room) 

I hope its come down hun :hugs: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lots to catch up on! Hope everyone had a lovely weekend :flower:

My heart races at times too, although I had a funny turn last week where my heart was reaching, I felt faint and lightheaded :wacko: I just sat and rested with my feet up for the evening and waited for it to pass. Will mention it to my consultant at my appt on Wednesday just incase. I had gestational hypertension with DD1 but never felt like that so doubt it was a high BP issue :shrug: with all the extra blood going around our bodies though I think it's somewhat normal to feel dizzy and have a quickened pulse from time to time.

SCgirl those machines can be incorrect but seeing as your DH's reading wasn't as high it's definitely sensible to get checked out :thumbup: that isn't a normal reading so no idea what the receptionist was on about, but it does all depend what your BP readings have been like before? Is that a lot higher than usual?

I'm 28 weeks today :wohoo: have my growth scan on Wednesday too, can't wait to see my little miss again!


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations on 28 weeks hun!! Good luck for your scan hun :) Is it just a growth scan? 

sorry to hear you took a funny turn hun :hugs: xx


----------



## ab75

Happy 28 weeks lolly xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks lovelies :kiss: yes Tara, just a growth scan. Baby is measuring slightly ahead by FH but because DD1 was low birth weight they've got me in for 3 extra scans this time round, not that I'm complaining!

Urghhh I've come down with a cold over the weekend and feeling so crappy. I remember being poorly with DD2 and it just wouldn't go away. Damn these cute little babies stealing all of our nutrients and weakening our bodies defence systems :rofl:


----------



## sethsmummy

awww lovely <3 I get 3 extra growth scans because of seths low birth weight :D my FH is waaaayyyy ahead :haha: no surprise there though. 

oh no.. a lot of people getting colds just now! Time for hats, scarves and gloves i think! xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 28 Weeks :)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## hopeful2012

Whew! I'm tired! It's been a busy weekend- a nieces birthday, three cakes to make homemade, a baby dedication, a baby shower for my cousin, and my mom's surprise 50th birthday party. I also had my sister, bro in law, and their 2month old daughter, plus two extra dogs at my house since thursday. Luckily, my parents took my two year old with them this morning, so I've been able to clean my whole house. Now it's nap time, then taking the dog to the groomer, and watching a football game. So glad I've had the foresight to take today off work.

I also added stuff to my registry, and did a little shopping for the new baby with my sister. Since we don't need as much clothes and big things this time I'm concentrating on breast feeding supplies and things to to make breast feeding easier.


----------



## SCgirl

Well, got my BP checked by a school nurse this morning- it was 153/83, so a bit better but still high. Called the doc, and was told to go in.

Waited around in the waiting room for an hour after my scheduled appointment time. Thankfully no protein in urine, and by the time they checked my bp, it was back in the high-normal range... which makes me think stress.

I spoke to the doctor, who said that things look normal, but she wanted to run additional tests and have an ultrasound done to make sure that baby is growing normally. Blood tests came back fine, baby's hr was 150bpm, and baby is measuring 1.5-2 weeks ahead and est to weigh around 2lb6oz (66th%), so she feels that the placenta is working fine. Such a relief to hear, but they still want to monitor me pretty closely since I'm having high BP at different times... 

It was nice to see baby boy for the first time in 7 weeks though (sucking his thumb)!


----------



## buddyIV

Luvspnk31 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic, but do any of you have the hardest time biting your tongue at some of the threads on BNB? I try really hard to respect every woman's opinion, but sometimes, I think some of the ladies are just plain CRAZY!! I don't usually say anything, as I really am not into drama, especially creating it, but sometimes I wanna reach through the screen and smack whoever is on the other side, lol.
> Ok, rant over. The witchy judgmental hormones can go away now!!

If it makes you feel any better, I totally understand! I'm usually fairly level headed, but I find myself having really strong reactions to things that I'd usually be ok with (like comments from other people...). I nearly started crying about something my DH said the other day, even though it really wasn't a bad thing to say! Oh, and for those things that are like "triggers" for my temper when I'm not pregnant..Well, y'know that sledgehammer scene from the movie Misery? Yeah, that's pretty much it. :haha:



brunettebimbo said:


> I finally made a start on getting my house in order yesterday. My house is always clean and tidy........until you open a cupboard. I'm sure I am a hoarder! I hide it all in cupboards. If you can't see it it's fine :rofl: Sadly though it does my head in! I think it's mainly because we need more storage room! Yesterday I managed to do all the kitchen cupboards. I dragged everything out, chucked loads away and put it all back neatly. I was sore afterwards but feels good to have made a start! One room at a time :)

Good for you for making a start! It's tough getting motivated, even when the thing we need to do is bugging us. Our nursery is still exactly as it was when we moved in, complete with the cot in about 274757548 parts! I know I need to get organised, but, urgh, I'd rather drink decaf tea and binge watch rubbish on Netflix! 



Izzie74 said:


> Our baby girl at 24+1. Have been discharged from fetal medical unit as everything progressing normally, so this will probably be the last scan I have.

:happydance: Amazing news! Lovely scan photo too! You must be feeling over the moon x 



ttc_lolly said:


> Thanks lovelies :kiss: yes Tara, just a growth scan. Baby is measuring slightly ahead by FH but because DD1 was low birth weight they've got me in for 3 extra scans this time round, not that I'm complaining!
> 
> Urghhh I've come down with a cold over the weekend and feeling so crappy. I remember being poorly with DD2 and it just wouldn't go away. Damn these cute little babies stealing all of our nutrients and weakening our bodies defence systems :rofl:

Oh poor you! Hope the cold clears up ASAP! 

*Sethsmummy* I just wanted to send you massive :hugs::hugs: You know we're all here for you x I really hope the next bit of news is good news and you get some reassurance about the kidney xxxx 

Think we might be buying and ordering the pram this week. I am very excited about this, in a way I think only you ladies will understand lol! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Maisypie

Hey everyone, sounds like everyone is progressing along great! Kiwi, your baby is absolutely gorgeous!

I had a bit of a scare on Thursday, I had a lot of fluid come out, like I thought I peed my pants. So I went into the hospital and they hooked me up to the fetal monitor and then did an exam to make sure my water didn't break. Thank goodness it did not, they just said I might be one of those ladies that has a lot of discharge. I also found out that he is transverse (sideways) which I hopes he moves to the proper way soon!

Today, my little guy has been ridiculously active, he hasn't stopped moving all day. This has caused me to have BH all afternoon. This is the first it has happened to me and it's a little freaky. I have drank a lot of water to help but it's not working to well. Any other suggestions??


----------



## buddyIV

Glad everything was fine with you and the baby :hugs: I'm sure one of the other ladies will be able to help more with some advice regarding BH, as I only know as much as you: drink lots of water!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Maisypie said:


> Hey everyone, sounds like everyone is progressing along great! Kiwi, your baby is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I had a bit of a scare on Thursday, I had a lot of fluid come out, like I thought I peed my pants. So I went into the hospital and they hooked me up to the fetal monitor and then did an exam to make sure my water didn't break. Thank goodness it did not, they just said I might be one of those ladies that has a lot of discharge. I also found out that he is transverse (sideways) which I hopes he moves to the proper way soon!
> 
> Today, my little guy has been ridiculously active, he hasn't stopped moving all day. This has caused me to have BH all afternoon. This is the first it has happened to me and it's a little freaky. I have drank a lot of water to help but it's not working to well. Any other suggestions??

Glad it wasn't your water breaking!! One early baby in this group is too many! 
As far as the bh's, water is good, but trying lying down on your left side for a little while. I know it's not always easy, but even 20 min should help. Your uterus might be feeling a little irritable, and getting horizontal for a few min can help. Hope they stop!!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Hi, hope all is well. I'm past my Vday now! I'm off to the police station today... I've been having nasty comments and messages to me by some guy. He was in my sisters year at school. Every time I block him, he keeps making new accounts and messaging me vile things. I have screen shots of things he's posted on my sisters pictures of my Son saying that he would "molest this child" and "anally rape him"
I feel sick to my stomach right now and it's causing me so much stress and worry. I've been to the police before but they just assumed they were empty threats. :'(


----------



## sethsmummy

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi, hope all is well. I'm past my Vday now! I'm off to the police station today... I've been having nasty comments and messages to me by some guy. He was in my sisters year at school. Every time I block him, he keeps making new accounts and messaging me vile things. I have screen shots of things he's posted on my sisters pictures of my Son saying that he would "molest this child" and "anally rape him"
> I feel sick to my stomach right now and it's causing me so much stress and worry. I've been to the police before but they just assumed they were empty threats. :'(

oh my gosh that is Vile!!! He should be arrested and put on the at risk register for child abuse! :hugs: I really hope they go and get him hun... people like that shouldnt be on our streets! 

*hopeful* wowwee that really is a busy busy week! I hope you get to put your feet up soon hun and have a good chill out. 

*Sc* Im glad your bp came back down again hun. Its good that they are going to keep an eye on you. Thats also a fab weight :D So cute seeing how much they change from week to week isnt it. I cant wait to see Rohan again. 

*buddy* Thanks hun. A week tomorrow for my scan :) What pram are you getting hun? 

*maisy* eekk im so glad it wasnt your waters!! That must have been really scary this early on!! I second the water and laying on your side. Generally they say movement should ease it too or getting in a warm bath :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi, hope all is well. I'm past my Vday now! I'm off to the police station today... I've been having nasty comments and messages to me by some guy. He was in my sisters year at school. Every time I block him, he keeps making new accounts and messaging me vile things. I have screen shots of things he's posted on my sisters pictures of my Son saying that he would "molest this child" and "anally rape him"
> I feel sick to my stomach right now and it's causing me so much stress and worry. I've been to the police before but they just assumed they were empty threats. :'(



Omg that is awful! I hope you get somewhere with the police. How is your fella coping with it. My Husband isn't violent but it would take me a lot to stop him going round to give him a kick :lol:

SC glad your appointment went well :)

Maisy thank goodness it wasn't your waters! What a relief.


----------



## Kiwiberry

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi, hope all is well. I'm past my Vday now! I'm off to the police station today... I've been having nasty comments and messages to me by some guy. He was in my sisters year at school. Every time I block him, he keeps making new accounts and messaging me vile things. I have screen shots of things he's posted on my sisters pictures of my Son saying that he would "molest this child" and "anally rape him"
> I feel sick to my stomach right now and it's causing me so much stress and worry. I've been to the police before but they just assumed they were empty threats. :'(

Happy V-day btw! :hugs:

You should still go to the police, but I think there is a way to block public comments / posts. I also think you can block your whole page from being viewed by the public (other than your profile picture), but they won't be able ot click on it even though they can see it. 

Hope this helps, and hope you get things figured out.


----------



## ab75

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi, hope all is well. I'm past my Vday now! I'm off to the police station today... I've been having nasty comments and messages to me by some guy. He was in my sisters year at school. Every time I block him, he keeps making new accounts and messaging me vile things. I have screen shots of things he's posted on my sisters pictures of my Son saying that he would "molest this child" and "anally rape him"
> I feel sick to my stomach right now and it's causing me so much stress and worry. I've been to the police before but they just assumed they were empty threats. :'(

That is absolutely disgusting. I hope they arrest him. Needs castrating!! Xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi, hope all is well. I'm past my Vday now! I'm off to the police station today... I've been having nasty comments and messages to me by some guy. He was in my sisters year at school. Every time I block him, he keeps making new accounts and messaging me vile things. I have screen shots of things he's posted on my sisters pictures of my Son saying that he would "molest this child" and "anally rape him"
> I feel sick to my stomach right now and it's causing me so much stress and worry. I've been to the police before but they just assumed they were empty threats. :'(

I'm glad you're going to the police. I saw your posts, what a SICKO!! He's clearly mentally disturbed. Hopefully they take you seriously.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hey hope everyone is ok.

Kiwi - I hope your little girl is doing well.

MummyLaura93 - omg he needs locking up, obviously sick in the head. Sorry you have to go through this.

I passed my GTT last week, midwife confirmed it today. But there was glucose and whatever else in my urine today and she said if there's glucose in there again I will have to have another GTT, I did do the urine test after lunch though. My growth scan is booked for the 27th of this month.
We went for our 3d scan on Saturday. Alex came with us and said she looked like a dinosaur, then peter pan, and then the lion king lol. Anyway, here is our little princess

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20141011_193501_zpsd437ec9f.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi, hope all is well. I'm past my Vday now! I'm off to the police station today... I've been having nasty comments and messages to me by some guy. He was in my sisters year at school. Every time I block him, he keeps making new accounts and messaging me vile things. I have screen shots of things he's posted on my sisters pictures of my Son saying that he would "molest this child" and "anally rape him"
> I feel sick to my stomach right now and it's causing me so much stress and worry. I've been to the police before but they just assumed they were empty threats. :'(

What the hell? That is absolutely vile and disgusting, I hope the police really do something. If they try to fob you off saying it's just empty threats I would keep at it and ask to speak to someone higher up because that just is not on. You know who's sending the messages so it's not exactly hard for them to go to his house and arrest or caution him. I would be screwing, I know my OH would be too. He'd have no fingers left to type with after I'd finished with him!! Arghh I'm so angry for you. Let us know how you get on at the police station :hugs:



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hey hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Kiwi - I hope your little girl is doing well.
> 
> MummyLaura93 - omg he needs locking up, obviously sick in the head. Sorry you have to go through this.
> 
> I passed my GTT last week, midwife confirmed it today. But there was glucose and whatever else in my urine today and she said if there's glucose in there again I will have to have another GTT, I did do the urine test after lunch though. My growth scan is booked for the 27th of this month.
> We went for our 3d scan on Saturday. Alex came with us and said she looked like a dinosaur, then peter pan, and then the lion king lol. Anyway, here is our little princess
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20141011_193501_zpsd437ec9f.jpg

Sorry you've glucose in your urine, fx'd the next GTT comes back all clear :flower: beautiful pics! I'm so sad I'm not getting my 4D scan now I'm starting to see everyone else's photos, but will see my little miss at our growth scan tomorrow and again in 4 & 6 weeks time so can't complain!

Hope everyone's doing ok? I've had a manic day, car troubles and food shopping with DD2 who has recently potty trained and needs to pee every other minute, so meant us rushing out of the supermarket and abandoning our trolley at least 4x just so she could pee in the potty besides the car :rofl: (no toilet in the supermarket!) stress!!!


----------



## Izzie74

I have my gtt next week. What does it entail and how long will I be at the hospital do you think?


----------



## Izzie74

Lovely scan welsh girl.


----------



## wifey2013

Izzie74 said:


> I have my gtt next week. What does it entail and how long will I be at the hospital do you think?

I had mine a few weeks ago. Had to drink the orange drink in under 10 minutes. Then once I was done they asked me to come back in an hour. They then took blood and I was good to go. It was easy :)


----------



## Izzie74

wifey2013 said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> I have my gtt next week. What does it entail and how long will I be at the hospital do you think?
> 
> I had mine a few weeks ago. Had to drink the orange drink in under 10 minutes. Then once I was done they asked me to come back in an hour. They then took blood and I was good to go. It was easy :)Click to expand...

Is there a choice of flavours? Is it flat or fizzy? What is the quantity?


----------



## sethsmummy

awww just look at that pic *welshgirl*! how darn cute! 

*ttc* eee why on earth has the supermarket got no toilets :S i thought they all had to. But then again i suppose the one my mum used to work in didnt have one. 

*Izzie* I had to fast from 10pm the night before.. went in for 9:30am and had blood drawn. Then had the glucose solution and some water to drink within 5 minutes.. sat in waiting room for 2 hours (your not to move around too much) and then back in for another blood draw and away home :) xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I don't have to have another GTT just yet, aslong as I don't have any more glucose in my urine I should be fine.

Aww thank you sethsmummy. I absolutely loved it. She was so lazy though!

My GTT was also exact same as sethsmummy. I didn't think the drink was too bad either to be honest. It tasted like flat lucozade to me.


----------



## buddyIV

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi, hope all is well. I'm past my Vday now! I'm off to the police station today... I've been having nasty comments and messages to me by some guy. He was in my sisters year at school. Every time I block him, he keeps making new accounts and messaging me vile things. I have screen shots of things he's posted on my sisters pictures of my Son saying that he would "molest this child" and "anally rape him"
> I feel sick to my stomach right now and it's causing me so much stress and worry. I've been to the police before but they just assumed they were empty threats. :'(

Oh my gosh hun, that is absolutely disgusting! How can anyone be so sick? You must be beyond angry about this, and the police 100% need to do something about it. They can't turn around and say its empty threats without going round to his house and having a proper "discussion" (preferable involving a caution, at the very least). When you go to the police, it might be worth mentioning that you're aware of recent talks among the top police officials and courts about cyber stalking, and how the police are meant to be coming down really hard on any perpetrators of such behaviour. That might get them to sit up and take notice, as if the texts themselves aren't enough. Honestly, I'm absolutely livid on your behalf! I hope you get the disgusting guy punished.



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hey hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Kiwi - I hope your little girl is doing well.
> 
> MummyLaura93 - omg he needs locking up, obviously sick in the head. Sorry you have to go through this.
> 
> I passed my GTT last week, midwife confirmed it today. But there was glucose and whatever else in my urine today and she said if there's glucose in there again I will have to have another GTT, I did do the urine test after lunch though. My growth scan is booked for the 27th of this month.
> We went for our 3d scan on Saturday. Alex came with us and said she looked like a dinosaur, then peter pan, and then the lion king lol. Anyway, here is our little princess
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20141011_193501_zpsd437ec9f.jpg

Glad the tests came back with good news, and what a lovely scan of your gorgeous wee girl! 

*Sethsmummy* We're going for the Oyster (carrycot, push chair, and cabriofix car seat, with the jade green colour pack). We had it with DS and loved it (DH unfortunately broke that one...oops!), and honestly haven't seen anything that ticks all our boxes for as reasonable a price. I think it'll take about 8 weeks to arrive, so need to get it ordered ASAP! X


----------



## SCgirl

WooHoo- 26+6, third trimester! :happydance: 
(at least the average on most sites... i figure if you divide 40 weeks by 3, makes sense!)

I'll be honest- never thought baby and I would make it this far. I feel bad. This little guy keeps proving me wrong... hope he hangs out in there for a while, and comes out strong!


----------



## JanetPlanet

SCgirl said:


> WooHoo- 26+6, third trimester! :happydance:
> (at least the average on most sites... i figure if you divide 40 weeks by 3, makes sense!)
> 
> I'll be honest- never thought baby and I would make it this far. I feel bad. This little guy keeps proving me wrong... hope he hangs out in there for a while, and comes out strong!

Congrats on starting your third trimester!!

I've had the exact same feelings about my little guy. It makes me feel guilty, but he's obviously a fighter... just like yours and all the other little ones here.:hugs:


----------



## ab75

Congrats on 3rd tri xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: 3rd Trimester! I am so thankful to finally be here! Stay strong little man!


----------



## buddyIV

Congratulations on 3rd tri ladies :happydance: We're all doing so well with our precious little January bundles, and they are all obviously meant to be here :hugs: Not long till I'll be able to celebrate too (10 days and counting...) x


----------



## wildchic

Hey Ladies, been MIA for a while, busy packing! Its tiring!!! But we get the keys today(yay!) And we officially move into our new house tomorrow!

Congrats to all the ladies entering 3rd trimester! must be a great feeling! I've got about a week or so to go!

MummyLaura- I hope the police arrested the sick psycho! Let us know how things go! Hope your little guy is ok. :hugs:

Welshgirl- cute scan pic hun!

Ttc_lolly- hope your cold goes soon hun! I know how you must feel, not being to take anything to make it go away! 

Hope everyone else is doing great! 
January will be here in no time ladies, I'm getting so excited!

Can any of you ladies please tell me what I need in my hospital bag?? With my dd being 7(on Sunday) I'm totally clueless on what I'll need this time around, like what's important and what's not. And with it being 2, I'll probably need to be a bit more prepared! I've decided to pack my bag at 30weeks coz you just never know when these babies will decide to make an appearance.
TIA for any feedback!


----------



## sethsmummy

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> I don't have to have another GTT just yet, aslong as I don't have any more glucose in my urine I should be fine.
> 
> Aww thank you sethsmummy. I absolutely loved it. She was so lazy though!
> 
> My GTT was also exact same as sethsmummy. I didn't think the drink was too bad either to be honest. It tasted like flat lucozade to me.

<3 so so cute. Fx for no more glucose hun. 



buddyIV said:


> MummyLaura93 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, hope all is well. I'm past my Vday now! I'm off to the police station today... I've been having nasty comments and messages to me by some guy. He was in my sisters year at school. Every time I block him, he keeps making new accounts and messaging me vile things. I have screen shots of things he's posted on my sisters pictures of my Son saying that he would "molest this child" and "anally rape him"
> I feel sick to my stomach right now and it's causing me so much stress and worry. I've been to the police before but they just assumed they were empty threats. :'(
> 
> Oh my gosh hun, that is absolutely disgusting! How can anyone be so sick? You must be beyond angry about this, and the police 100% need to do something about it. They can't turn around and say its empty threats without going round to his house and having a proper "discussion" (preferable involving a caution, at the very least). When you go to the police, it might be worth mentioning that you're aware of recent talks among the top police officials and courts about cyber stalking, and how the police are meant to be coming down really hard on any perpetrators of such behaviour. That might get them to sit up and take notice, as if the texts themselves aren't enough. Honestly, I'm absolutely livid on your behalf! I hope you get the disgusting guy punished.
> 
> 
> 
> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Hey hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Kiwi - I hope your little girl is doing well.
> 
> MummyLaura93 - omg he needs locking up, obviously sick in the head. Sorry you have to go through this.
> 
> I passed my GTT last week, midwife confirmed it today. But there was glucose and whatever else in my urine today and she said if there's glucose in there again I will have to have another GTT, I did do the urine test after lunch though. My growth scan is booked for the 27th of this month.
> We went for our 3d scan on Saturday. Alex came with us and said she looked like a dinosaur, then peter pan, and then the lion king lol. Anyway, here is our little princess
> 
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20141011_193501_zpsd437ec9f.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Glad the tests came back with good news, and what a lovely scan of your gorgeous wee girl!
> 
> *Sethsmummy* We're going for the Oyster (carrycot, push chair, and cabriofix car seat, with the jade green colour pack). We had it with DS and loved it (DH unfortunately broke that one...oops!), and honestly haven't seen anything that ticks all our boxes for as reasonable a price. I think it'll take about 8 weeks to arrive, so need to get it ordered ASAP! XClick to expand...

ooo yey same as us :D although im not getting the carrycot and im getting the oyster car seat and all in red :) i need to pay the rest of mine off next month and then i can bring it home woop woop :dance: 



SCgirl said:


> WooHoo- 26+6, third trimester! :happydance:
> (at least the average on most sites... i figure if you divide 40 weeks by 3, makes sense!)
> 
> I'll be honest- never thought baby and I would make it this far. I feel bad. This little guy keeps proving me wrong... hope he hangs out in there for a while, and comes out strong!

yey congratulations hun :happydance: 



brunettebimbo said:


> :happydance: 3rd Trimester! I am so thankful to finally be here! Stay strong little man!

congratulations hun! :happydance: 



wildchic said:


> Hey Ladies, been MIA for a while, busy packing! Its tiring!!! But we get the keys today(yay!) And we officially move into our new house tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies entering 3rd trimester! must be a great feeling! I've got about a week or so to go!
> 
> MummyLaura- I hope the police arrested the sick psycho! Let us know how things go! Hope your little guy is ok. :hugs:
> 
> Welshgirl- cute scan pic hun!
> 
> Ttc_lolly- hope your cold goes soon hun! I know how you must feel, not being to take anything to make it go away!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!
> January will be here in no time ladies, I'm getting so excited!
> 
> Can any of you ladies please tell me what I need in my hospital bag?? With my dd being 7(on Sunday) I'm totally clueless on what I'll need this time around, like what's important and what's not. And with it being 2, I'll probably need to be a bit more prepared! I've decided to pack my bag at 30weeks coz you just never know when these babies will decide to make an appearance.
> TIA for any feedback!

woohhoo for moving day! :wohoo: exciting stuff! 

hmm can you find out off your hospital what they provide hun coz that can alter what you need. Like mine provide towels.. a couple nappies and cotton wool, bedding for babies hospital cot, formula if your FFing and a pack of maternity pads xx


----------



## wildchic

Sethsmummy- I have no idea what hospital provides! I do however have an appointment with obgyn next Tuesday, so will ask his receptionist. I remember with dd, the hospital didn't provide diapers, I had to provide those, but they did provide the formula(I think!). 
I'll be at a different hospital this time round so not sure if it'll be the same! I'll ask just to make sure!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! How are you all doing today? :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm shattered today! It's bloody freezing too! We've been to playgroup this morning, going to get a few jobs done then snuggle with a DVD. 

How's Riya?

WC I can't remember either :lol: I think in babies bag I will put nappies, vests, sleepsuits and some cotton wool.


----------



## Kiwiberry

BB, I feel bad for you! I had cold days :(. At least you have a nice movie to snuggle up to. 

Riya is doing great! They found a grade 1 hemorrhage in the right side of her brain when they did the ultrasound last night. They said its nothing to really worry about and that it usually corrects itself with no damage to her brain. They will be monitoring it and doing another ultrasound when she gets a little older. They said the spot the radiologist saw could have gone either way since it was so tiny. They told me it usually happens with preemie babies and even full term babies as a side effect of being born vaginally. I am still worried as per usual, but I am going to trust in their judgement when taking care of my baby. As they seem to know a lot more than I do (obviously lol). The left side of her brain they said looks completely normal. They also mentioned that she has no symptoms of a hemorrhage which is a good sign.


----------



## Pix

Darn phone won't let me multiquote today!! So I'm going to try my best to remember! 

LM I hope all went well at the police station you've been on my mind with all you had to deal with. :-/

Kiwi I'll keep praying for your little princess! She really is doing so well against all odds. There was a mom on here a few months ago who had her baby at 25 weeks and I follow her too. Those couple weeks made such a huge difference!! 

I hadn't even thought of what hospital will or will not provide. We switched hospitals after I had DS and I just didn't ask. :-0 I wasn't going to do the tour but now I may. Unfortunately here you have to pay for it. I'm unsure if it is worth it or not. 

My GD test is on Monday. I'm kinda nervous. My dr didn't require fasting but I can't eat for an hour before. Not horribly bad. But I'm not sure what to eat that won't throw me over. Lots of swelling in my feet. Ect. 

So a bit of 'amusement.' Last night I started my first astrology class. Which sure why not take take a new course in the 3rd trimester when my brain is already mushy. Lol. >.< anyway. We were reviewing our charts and with the recent eclipse it put my main house in that of health. Which I found interesting since it will last for 3-6 months. 3 tri and pp. He said for me to watch my labor as it could be interesting. My DH is already terrified we won't make it!! Heh! Not only that but since the eclipse my morning sickness returned and I broke a toe. So it's very interesting to me that there's fact mixed it with it all. I can't wait to learn more. But lots of studying to do!!! 

WORK BRAIN WORK!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks so much Pix! :hugs:
Good luck on your GD test, I actually did not have to take one. So still have no idea what its like. I bet its horrible though.

I should probably add about Riya, that they only "suspect" a grade 1 hemorrhage. They said that it could go either way meaning it could just a normal spot in her brain or it could be a hemorrhage. Here is to hoping its nothing!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Izzie74 said:


> I have my gtt next week. What does it entail and how long will I be at the hospital do you think?

I've had 2 GTT's at a NW London hospital and was given a flat kind of orangey tasting drink, and the hospital I'm at this time gave a bottle of lucozade. Much preferred the latter! You go in and have bloods drawn, then you're given the drink which you need to consume within 10mins, then it's just waiting around for 2hrs. You're not supposed to leave the hospital as they don't want you walking around or doing anything strenuous, so take a book or magazine in with you :thumbup: when your 2hrs is up they'll draw more bloods and then you're done!




wildchic said:


> Hey Ladies, been MIA for a while, busy packing! Its tiring!!! But we get the keys today(yay!) And we officially move into our new house tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies entering 3rd trimester! must be a great feeling! I've got about a week or so to go!
> 
> MummyLaura- I hope the police arrested the sick psycho! Let us know how things go! Hope your little guy is ok. :hugs:
> 
> Welshgirl- cute scan pic hun!
> 
> Ttc_lolly- hope your cold goes soon hun! I know how you must feel, not being to take anything to make it go away!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!
> January will be here in no time ladies, I'm getting so excited!
> 
> Can any of you ladies please tell me what I need in my hospital bag?? With my dd being 7(on Sunday) I'm totally clueless on what I'll need this time around, like what's important and what's not. And with it being 2, I'll probably need to be a bit more prepared! I've decided to pack my bag at 30weeks coz you just never know when these babies will decide to make an appearance.
> TIA for any feedback!

Congrats on the new house, hope the move is going well :flower:

Honestly I just google "what to put in my hospital bag" :haha: I overpacked majorly with DD1, which wasn't really a problem apart from my poor OH having to lug all of my bags around! We are close by to the hospital this time so I figured I'll just pack bare necessities and if for whatever reason we need to stay in longer than 24hrs OH can go and collect more stuff from home for us.



Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies! How are you all doing today? :)

Hi Kiwi, all good here thanks! Hope you're doing well :flower:

I had my growth scan today :cloud9: was so lovely to see my little miss again! She's within all the normal ranges for size (although I noticed her head and abdomen are on the higher end!) so that's good news :happydance: she's estimated to be around 2lbs 13ozs so will be interesting to see what they put her at at our next growth scan on 12th November. Seeing her today just made it sink in even more that she'll be here soon so I finally pulled out all of her clothes from the cupboard they'd just been bundled in and started sorting through sizes and making lists of what extra bits I'll need. Going to ikea at the weekend I think to buy her wardrobe and changing unit and then I'll start doing my favourite bit - washing all the tiny, cute clothes and putting them away :wohoo:<3


----------



## messica

wildchic said:


> Sethsmummy- I have no idea what hospital provides! I do however have an appointment with obgyn next Tuesday, so will ask his receptionist. I remember with dd, the hospital didn't provide diapers, I had to provide those, but they did provide the formula(I think!).
> I'll be at a different hospital this time round so not sure if it'll be the same! I'll ask just to make sure!


Definitely do!

We learned at our childbirth refresher class that our hospital generously provides two brand new Graco Snugride carseats, a gourmet meal prior to discharge, a massage by a certified masseuse prior to discharge (or a certificate to come back for one later), CD with all baby pictures taken at hospital for free, all the diapers and wipes we need during our stay, a bag filled with goodies for me (lansinoh, breastpads, throw away unders, pads, peri-bottles and reusable crotch ice packs, lotion, brush, chapstick, big hospital jug, slipper socks etc) a backpack filled with goodies for dad (breathmints, a giftcard to use at the hospital giftshop, slipper socks, a smaller hospital water jug), snot suckers, halo swaddlers and then we also get to pick a delivery gift of either a boppy, a spa basket or a case of diapers :thumbup:


No joke, I can't wait lol


----------



## messica

Kiwi - your princess is BEAUTIFUL. What a little fighter!


----------



## wifey2013

> Definitely do!
> 
> We learned at our childbirth refresher class that our hospital generously provides two brand new Graco Snugride carseats, a gourmet meal prior to discharge, a massage by a certified masseuse prior to discharge (or a certificate to come back for one later), CD with all baby pictures taken at hospital for free, all the diapers and wipes we need during our stay, a bag filled with goodies for me (lansinoh, breastpads, throw away unders, pads, peri-bottles and reusable crotch ice packs, lotion, brush, chapstick, big hospital jug, slipper socks etc) a backpack filled with goodies for dad (breathmints, a giftcard to use at the hospital giftshop, slipper socks, a smaller hospital water jug), snot suckers, halo swaddlers and then we also get to pick a delivery gift of either a boppy, a spa basket or a case of diapers :thumbup:
> 
> 
> No joke, I can't wait lol

WOW! That sounds AMAZING. Everything I had to buy on my own lol. All they give us here is a one night stay, and in my case I chose a private room - which I have to pay $180.00.


----------



## messica

wifey2013 said:


> WOW! That sounds AMAZING. Everything I had to buy on my own lol. All they give us here is a one night stay, and in my case I chose a private room - which I have to pay $180.00.


Our own suite style room is a given, I'm saddened to hear you have to pay for privacy :(


----------



## sethsmummy

holy hell messica! that is amazing lol! 

wifey - my old hospital was the same. Your in your own room for the actual birth ( although it didnt have a toilet in it! I had to walk down the hallway when i needed to go!) but then put in a room with 4-6 other women and babies. If you wanted a private room (there were 2) it was £100 per night BUT if someone needed it they could throw you out and you wouldnt get refunded for it. 

this hospital we get our own room which has its own bathroom in it. x


----------



## Kiwiberry

My hospital stay was amazing. Had a private room for the birth with a bathroom shower included. Also had a private room after with a bathroom and shower. They also gave me 3 free meals a day delivered to my room. They had a huge menu to choose from as well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow I can't believe this just happened. Some people! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2218455-names-meaning-rainbow-2.html


----------



## Luvspnk31

Had my 3rd gtt this morning. Passed, yay!!! She called with my results and said she'd let me know if I'll take 1 at 32 wks. They also did a quick u/s. I mentioned I felt like I was smaller than I should be for 27 wks. She didn't think there was cause for concern, but had the dr get a quick peek. She looks really good! Since it was literally like 30 second one, I didn't get a pic, but I could see her chubby little cheeks, and she was swallowing, and had the hiccups! So cute. She turned her head really quickly too and looked right at the probe, like she new we were watching her, lol. Starting to get impatient to meet her!! 

I can't imagine having to share a room with another mom and baby. All the L & D rooms and postpartum rooms here are private. I think that's pretty standard here in the US at this point. There might be hospitals that still share, but I've not heard of that for years. I think if I was going to bp have to share, I'd be asking DH for a home birth.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Luv, so glad your test went well and you got to see your baby girl!!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Luvspnk31 said:


> She turned her head really quickly too and looked right at the probe, like she new we were watching her, lol. Starting to get impatient to meet her!!
> 
> I can't imagine having to share a room with another mom and baby. All the L & D rooms and postpartum rooms here are private. I think that's pretty standard here in the US at this point. There might be hospitals that still share, but I've not heard of that for years. I think if I was going to bp have to share, I'd be asking DH for a home birth.

So great you passed your GTT!:happydance:

I'm getting impatient too...like I wonder if he will have any hair. lol

We get a private labor and delivery room, but we have to share a postpartum room if there aren't enough to go around. (Kaiser in California). I'm not happy about it since I'm a terrible sleeper.:growlmad:


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> Wow I can't believe this just happened. Some people! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2218455-names-meaning-rainbow-2.html

Omg... Can't believe there is so little empathy. I'm with you on names as a blessing, not a recall of losses. We're looking at a middle name of grace because she is here by the grace of god.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hey ladies! Wanted to share this cute picture of Riya. She had her eyes open and was looking right at daddy!
 



Attached Files:







1937861_10152719371776815_1383960257_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wifey2013

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies! Wanted to share this cute picture of Riya. She had her eyes open and was looking right at daddy!

She's beautiful!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies! Wanted to share this cute picture of Riya. She had her eyes open and was looking right at daddy!

Wow, she is SO cute!


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> holy hell messica! that is amazing lol!
> 
> wifey - my old hospital was the same. Your in your own room for the actual birth ( although it didnt have a toilet in it! I had to walk down the hallway when i needed to go!) but then put in a room with 4-6 other women and babies. If you wanted a private room (there were 2) it was £100 per night BUT if someone needed it they could throw you out and you wouldnt get refunded for it.
> 
> this hospital we get our own room which has its own bathroom in it. x

That was pretty much my reaction too! I was in a shared room too, with 6 other woman. It made it impossible to get any rest, because even if DS was sleeping, there'd be at least one other baby waking up! They eventually moved me into my own room (I was there for 5 days) which was infinitely better! I hope this time round I'll not have to stay in for so long! 



brunettebimbo said:


> Wow I can't believe this just happened. Some people! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2218455-names-meaning-rainbow-2.html

I am stunned! I left a reply...us jellybeans got your back BB! 



Luvspnk31 said:


> Had my 3rd gtt this morning. Passed, yay!!! She called with my results and said she'd let me know if I'll take 1 at 32 wks. They also did a quick u/s. I mentioned I felt like I was smaller than I should be for 27 wks. She didn't think there was cause for concern, but had the dr get a quick peek. She looks really good! Since it was literally like 30 second one, I didn't get a pic, but I could see her chubby little cheeks, and she was swallowing, and had the hiccups! So cute. She turned her head really quickly too and looked right at the probe, like she new we were watching her, lol. Starting to get impatient to meet her!!
> 
> I can't imagine having to share a room with another mom and baby. All the L & D rooms and postpartum rooms here are private. I think that's pretty standard here in the US at this point. There might be hospitals that still share, but I've not heard of that for years. I think if I was going to bp have to share, I'd be asking DH for a home birth.

Glad the results were all good, and hooray for the bonus peak at baby girl! 



Kiwiberry said:


> Hey ladies! Wanted to share this cute picture of Riya. She had her eyes open and was looking right at daddy!

:cloud9: She's just gorgeous, and looking so bright and alert! So glad she's doing so well x 

As for me: write today off as a mega-grump, hormonal, yucky feeling day! Never managed to order the pram and am in a huff about it lol!


----------



## waiting2c

Lovely pics kiwi!! Lovely to be able to see her progress through your updates!!

Congrats on third tri ladies!!! I'm still two weeks off but closing in, will seem so real and close then!!

I had a scan yesterday, all to do with this brain issue my son has, not sure why they wanted to do another ultrasound as it's not high definition enough to see if same issue exists. Was lovely to see her again though, she seems to have long legs - they measure a week ahead but everything else bang on for dates! Now to await fetal MRI appt which will happen in 5-7 weeks, that will be one nerve wracking experience as will give us our answers!

Hope you are all doing well and that things go smoothly for those of you moving house!!


----------



## buddyIV

waiting2c said:


> Lovely pics kiwi!! Lovely to be able to see her progress through your updates!!
> 
> Congrats on third tri ladies!!! I'm still two weeks off but closing in, will seem so real and close then!!
> 
> I had a scan yesterday, all to do with this brain issue my son has, not sure why they wanted to do another ultrasound as it's not high definition enough to see if same issue exists. Was lovely to see her again though, she seems to have long legs - they measure a week ahead but everything else bang on for dates! Now to await fetal MRI appt which will happen in 5-7 weeks, that will be one nerve wracking experience as will give us our answers!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and that things go smoothly for those of you moving house!!

So happy to hear the scan went well :hugs: No doubt the upcoming wait will be so anxious, but we're all here for you if you need to unload. Wishing you loads of luck for the next appt xxx


----------



## NewBeginning

Kiwi- She's gorgeous! Glad to see she is so alert :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry I haven't caught up properly. It's my sons 4th birthday tomorrow and I decided to make him a rather adventurous (for me) cake! Prep started Wednesday. I'm shattered :lol:

Kiwi she is beautiful!

Waiting2c glad the scan went well, good luck for the MRI. 

Buddy hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Thanks to all the girls who had my back on that thread. What a douchebag!


----------



## sethsmummy

waiting2c said:


> Lovely pics kiwi!! Lovely to be able to see her progress through your updates!!
> 
> Congrats on third tri ladies!!! I'm still two weeks off but closing in, will seem so real and close then!!
> 
> I had a scan yesterday, all to do with this brain issue my son has, not sure why they wanted to do another ultrasound as it's not high definition enough to see if same issue exists. Was lovely to see her again though, she seems to have long legs - they measure a week ahead but everything else bang on for dates! Now to await fetal MRI appt which will happen in 5-7 weeks, that will be one nerve wracking experience as will give us our answers!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and that things go smoothly for those of you moving house!!

I will have my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs: Im nervous with a small problem so can only imagine the anguish you are feeling right now :hugs: xxx


----------



## elsbethrenee

Hi, everyone! I'm 26yo and due 18 January (although this is a first pregnancy, so it's more likely to go to 41 weeks). We don't know gender, but we do know kiddo looked healthy on the mid-pregnancy ultrasound.

I think both my SO and I are emotionally ready for kiddo to get here (as much as you can be, at least), but there's a lot more work to be done on the practical side of things, lol.

I'm already pretty sure Christmas at 36 weeks will be miserable. I had a dream last night that I went into labor at my dad's house at Christmas with 50 relatives around. Noooooo.

How's everybody doing?


----------



## sethsmummy

elsbethrenee said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm 26yo and due 18 January (although this is a first pregnancy, so it's more likely to go to 41 weeks). We don't know gender, but we do know kiddo looked healthy on the mid-pregnancy ultrasound.
> 
> I think both my SO and I are emotionally ready for kiddo to get here (as much as you can be, at least), but there's a lot more work to be done on the practical side of things, lol.
> 
> I'm already pretty sure Christmas at 36 weeks will be miserable. I had a dream last night that I went into labor at my dad's house at Christmas with 50 relatives around. Noooooo.
> 
> How's everybody doing?

:hi: hey hun congratulations on your pregnancy :D xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

elsbethrenee said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm 26yo and due 18 January (although this is a first pregnancy, so it's more likely to go to 41 weeks). We don't know gender, but we do know kiddo looked healthy on the mid-pregnancy ultrasound.
> 
> I think both my SO and I are emotionally ready for kiddo to get here (as much as you can be, at least), but there's a lot more work to be done on the practical side of things, lol.
> 
> I'm already pretty sure Christmas at 36 weeks will be miserable. I had a dream last night that I went into labor at my dad's house at Christmas with 50 relatives around. Noooooo.
> 
> How's everybody doing?

Congratulations and welcome to the group!


----------



## MummyLaura93

elsbethrenee said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm 26yo and due 18 January (although this is a first pregnancy, so it's more likely to go to 41 weeks). We don't know gender, but we do know kiddo looked healthy on the mid-pregnancy ultrasound.
> 
> I think both my SO and I are emotionally ready for kiddo to get here (as much as you can be, at least), but there's a lot more work to be done on the practical side of things, lol.
> 
> I'm already pretty sure Christmas at 36 weeks will be miserable. I had a dream last night that I went into labor at my dad's house at Christmas with 50 relatives around. Noooooo.
> 
> How's everybody doing?

Helloo and congratulations! :flower: xx


----------



## Izzie74

Welcome elsbeth


----------



## ttc_lolly

elsbethrenee said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm 26yo and due 18 January (although this is a first pregnancy, so it's more likely to go to 41 weeks). We don't know gender, but we do know kiddo looked healthy on the mid-pregnancy ultrasound.
> 
> I think both my SO and I are emotionally ready for kiddo to get here (as much as you can be, at least), but there's a lot more work to be done on the practical side of things, lol.
> 
> I'm already pretty sure Christmas at 36 weeks will be miserable. I had a dream last night that I went into labor at my dad's house at Christmas with 50 relatives around. Noooooo.
> 
> How's everybody doing?

Welcome to our lovely little group, and a belated congrats! :flower:

Waiting2c, glad you got to see your little miss again :) hope all was well at the scan!

BB, I'm absolutely gobsmacked. What a twunt :argh: happy birthday to your little guy for tomorrow :cake:

Kiwi, gorgeous pic of Riya (as usual!) <3 so precious x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. I hope he has a great day. I'm shattered and my back is breaking!

This is why I've been so busy. Hope he likes it. He wanted a dinosaur and car cake!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/1517FB0F-5F53-463D-B4A7-F6C66ADFA68A_zpsx9uf6qy1.jpg

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/36188507-0D80-42DA-8116-AA90006975A8_zps1j49p1br.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

Did you make that!? OMG it's amazing! Well done mama :dance: go and put your feet up and get DH to rub your feet. You deserve it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I did! It's taken me hours. My back is so sore and it's way past my bedtime. :lol: I think decorating alone has taken about 6 hours! It's 10.45pm so I'm now tucked up in bed :)


----------



## ab75

Hi Elsbeth xx

Well done bb, it looks amazing xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

BB that cake is amazing and absolutely gorgeous!!! You really should do it for a living.


----------



## Luvspnk31

That cake is awesome!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Kiwiberry said:


> BB that cake is amazing and absolutely gorgeous!!! You really should do it for a living.


I've been told that a few times. I just don't have the time or the space though!


----------



## waiting2c

Wow bb that cake is fantastic!!!! Well done!!!!

Thanks for the wishes ladies, I'm just going to keep positive that all is well until proven otherwise! 

When is your next scan sm?


----------



## sethsmummy

Its on Wednesday hun.. the nerves are slowly starting to set in as we get closer. 


BB i LOVE your cake!! I want to eat it though :haha: :cake: xx


----------



## wildchic

Lovely cake BB! It does look yummy! Happy b-day 2 Tristan! Hope he enjoys his day(and cake)! 

Its my DD's b-day tomorrow(19th), unlike BB, I ordered a cake with a picture of Monsters High(what my baby girl wanted) and I collect in the morning. No way I'd have time and energy to bake!!! 

Other news, we in our house, yay!! Took us 2 days to move, but my mom and MIL helped(I did minor work). Had difficulty sleeping though, but I guess that's normal! 

Hope all of you ladies are doing great and that you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## brunettebimbo

If I pick something up. Not too heavy but with a little weight behind it I get really sharp cervix pains which actually hurt quite a bit. Any idea what it could be? Should I be worried?


----------



## ttc_lolly

You could definitely do it for a living, but I imagine if it takes so long to make you'd have to charge the earth for each cake! I made DD1's birthday cake but it was fairly simple :haha: rainbow layered sponge with just buttercream icing!

Hmmm no idea BB, obviously I'd suggest to not pick up anything else that's heavy but could you ring your MW just for reassurance? I'm getting very achey and twingey now as the weeks go on, but nothing from just picking something up alone x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Someone said it sounds like lightening crotch!


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck for Wednesday sm! Will be thinking of you and have everything crossed that news is good


----------



## buddyIV

elsbethrenee said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm 26yo and due 18 January (although this is a first pregnancy, so it's more likely to go to 41 weeks). We don't know gender, but we do know kiddo looked healthy on the mid-pregnancy ultrasound.
> 
> I think both my SO and I are emotionally ready for kiddo to get here (as much as you can be, at least), but there's a lot more work to be done on the practical side of things, lol.
> 
> I'm already pretty sure Christmas at 36 weeks will be miserable. I had a dream last night that I went into labor at my dad's house at Christmas with 50 relatives around. Noooooo.
> 
> How's everybody doing?

Welcome to our lovely group, and congratulations on your pregnancy! :flower:



brunettebimbo said:


> Thank you. I hope he has a great day. I'm shattered and my back is breaking!
> 
> This is why I've been so busy. Hope he likes it. He wanted a dinosaur and car cake!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/1517FB0F-5F53-463D-B4A7-F6C66ADFA68A_zpsx9uf6qy1.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/36188507-0D80-42DA-8116-AA90006975A8_zps1j49p1br.jpg

Amazing BB! You're very talented lady! Our boys are really close in age; DS had his birthday at the end of last month (we're obviously frisky at the same times of the year :haha:). Hope Tristan had a fab birthday, and that you're finally getting a bit of rest. Its always worth mentioning the pains we get to the MW, but my uneducated guess would be the classic softening of all our muscles round there just giving in when their under any kind of strain. Just be careful and try and avoid lifting anything...bug OH instead! 

Glad to report my grumps disappeared! I think I was just annoyed that we didnt get the pram sorted. We don't have a single thing sorted out, apart from one romper suit and some vests! Think I'm feeling a bit stressed as I have my final major exam at the end of the month, after which I'll find out if I've got my PhD, but I'm trying to stay calm and not let it get to me too much. Can't wait till its done so I can spend all this study time shopping for baby instead! 

Hope you ladies are all doing great x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Greetings ladies!!! I haven't been on in about a month I believe :o tons going on! 

Just an update: We have moved out of west va and back in to va once again! We are with my parents at the moment, but next Friday we will be in our amazing new apartment! My LO has been triple confirmed as a girl  (just had to make sure since everyone except myself and DH were convinced it was another boy) I am having TONS of movements and I would share pics/videos if I had any friggen memory left on my phone >:| We took my son in to his eye surgeon last week for a check (For those of you who don't know, he has an ocular hemangioma on his left eye) our doctor doesn't know if or when to stop giving my son meds since he has never seen a case like his before. His tumor has decreased in size a lot since we started treatment when he was a month old.. But it did stop getting better a few months ago and is at a stand still. They will most likely have to do surgery :( He will need another MRI at a year old. Right when I have the new baby :( ugh... It really is depressing, he is quite the uncommon case so my dr has to get in contact with a bunch of universities around the country. We also found out the new baby has a 1 in 20 chance of having a hemangioma as well :( the chance goes up by 3 times if it's a girl. So.. Together that is a 15% chance she will develop one. It makes me very sad but fingers crossed that she will be okie. On a good note- my son is 8 months old! He is sitting up and working on crawling. He is almost in 2 year old clothes o_o he is getting quite hard to lug around @[email protected]

I read a few pages back on posts. So I saw a few scans, pics, and kiwis birth. I don't have a whole lot of time to read more so fill me in if I missed anything important/awesome!!


----------



## sethsmummy

wildchic said:


> Lovely cake BB! It does look yummy! Happy b-day 2 Tristan! Hope he enjoys his day(and cake)!
> 
> Its my DD's b-day tomorrow(19th), unlike BB, I ordered a cake with a picture of Monsters High(what my baby girl wanted) and I collect in the morning. No way I'd have time and energy to bake!!!
> 
> Other news, we in our house, yay!! Took us 2 days to move, but my mom and MIL helped(I did minor work). Had difficulty sleeping though, but I guess that's normal!
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are doing great and that you have a wonderful weekend!

happy birthday to your DD hun!! And congratulations on being in your new house! :dance: 



brunettebimbo said:


> Someone said it sounds like lightening crotch!

oooo i never thought of that but it could be, i get it quite bad. 



waiting2c said:


> Good luck for Wednesday sm! Will be thinking of you and have everything crossed that news is good

thank you hun. 3 days and counting! :hugs: 



buddyIV said:


> elsbethrenee said:
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone! I'm 26yo and due 18 January (although this is a first pregnancy, so it's more likely to go to 41 weeks). We don't know gender, but we do know kiddo looked healthy on the mid-pregnancy ultrasound.
> 
> I think both my SO and I are emotionally ready for kiddo to get here (as much as you can be, at least), but there's a lot more work to be done on the practical side of things, lol.
> 
> I'm already pretty sure Christmas at 36 weeks will be miserable. I had a dream last night that I went into labor at my dad's house at Christmas with 50 relatives around. Noooooo.
> 
> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Welcome to our lovely group, and congratulations on your pregnancy! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope he has a great day. I'm shattered and my back is breaking!
> 
> This is why I've been so busy. Hope he likes it. He wanted a dinosaur and car cake!
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/1517FB0F-5F53-463D-B4A7-F6C66ADFA68A_zpsx9uf6qy1.jpg
> 
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/36188507-0D80-42DA-8116-AA90006975A8_zps1j49p1br.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Amazing BB! You're very talented lady! Our boys are really close in age; DS had his birthday at the end of last month (we're obviously frisky at the same times of the year :haha:). Hope Tristan had a fab birthday, and that you're finally getting a bit of rest. Its always worth mentioning the pains we get to the MW, but my uneducated guess would be the classic softening of all our muscles round there just giving in when their under any kind of strain. Just be careful and try and avoid lifting anything...bug OH instead!
> 
> Glad to report my grumps disappeared! I think I was just annoyed that we didnt get the pram sorted. We don't have a single thing sorted out, apart from one romper suit and some vests! Think I'm feeling a bit stressed as I have my final major exam at the end of the month, after which I'll find out if I've got my PhD, but I'm trying to stay calm and not let it get to me too much. Can't wait till its done so I can spend all this study time shopping for baby instead!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing great xClick to expand...

glad your feeling a bit better hun although im sorry your going through so much stress right now :hugs: I only have a couple outfits and some bottles and a pump for baby so far. need to pull my finger out now christmas is organised. Good luck for your final exam <3 



PrincessMommy said:


> Greetings ladies!!! I haven't been on in about a month I believe :o tons going on!
> 
> Just an update: We have moved out of west va and back in to va once again! We are with my parents at the moment, but next Friday we will be in our amazing new apartment! My LO has been triple confirmed as a girl  (just had to make sure since everyone except myself and DH were convinced it was another boy) I am having TONS of movements and I would share pics/videos if I had any friggen memory left on my phone >:| We took my son in to his eye surgeon last week for a check (For those of you who don't know, he has an ocular hemangioma on his left eye) our doctor doesn't know if or when to stop giving my son meds since he has never seen a case like his before. His tumor has decreased in size a lot since we started treatment when he was a month old.. But it did stop getting better a few months ago and is at a stand still. They will most likely have to do surgery :( He will need another MRI at a year old. Right when I have the new baby :( ugh... It really is depressing, he is quite the uncommon case so my dr has to get in contact with a bunch of universities around the country. We also found out the new baby has a 1 in 20 chance of having a hemangioma as well :( the chance goes up by 3 times if it's a girl. So.. Together that is a 15% chance she will develop one. It makes me very sad but fingers crossed that she will be okie. On a good note- my son is 8 months old! He is sitting up and working on crawling. He is almost in 2 year old clothes o_o he is getting quite hard to lug around @[email protected]
> 
> I read a few pages back on posts. So I saw a few scans, pics, and kiwis birth. I don't have a whole lot of time to read more so fill me in if I missed anything important/awesome!!

good luck on your move hun, I hope it goes smoothly. Im sorry the treatment does not seem to be shrinking the tumour anymore. I hope the surgery required goes well hun :hugs: Try not worry about the MRI too much hun :hugs: my son was only in there for 30 minutes before he was back in my arms at that age <3 <3 xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

PrincessMommy said:


> Greetings ladies!!! I haven't been on in about a month I believe :o tons going on!
> 
> Just an update: We have moved out of west va and back in to va once again! We are with my parents at the moment, but next Friday we will be in our amazing new apartment! My LO has been triple confirmed as a girl  (just had to make sure since everyone except myself and DH were convinced it was another boy) I am having TONS of movements and I would share pics/videos if I had any friggen memory left on my phone >:| We took my son in to his eye surgeon last week for a check (For those of you who don't know, he has an ocular hemangioma on his left eye) our doctor doesn't know if or when to stop giving my son meds since he has never seen a case like his before. His tumor has decreased in size a lot since we started treatment when he was a month old.. But it did stop getting better a few months ago and is at a stand still. They will most likely have to do surgery :( He will need another MRI at a year old. Right when I have the new baby :( ugh... It really is depressing, he is quite the uncommon case so my dr has to get in contact with a bunch of universities around the country. We also found out the new baby has a 1 in 20 chance of having a hemangioma as well :( the chance goes up by 3 times if it's a girl. So.. Together that is a 15% chance she will develop one. It makes me very sad but fingers crossed that she will be okie. On a good note- my son is 8 months old! He is sitting up and working on crawling. He is almost in 2 year old clothes o_o he is getting quite hard to lug around @[email protected]
> 
> I read a few pages back on posts. So I saw a few scans, pics, and kiwis birth. I don't have a whole lot of time to read more so fill me in if I missed anything important/awesome!!

YAY!!!!!!!!! YOU GOT THE LITTLE GIRL YOU ALWAYS WANTED!!! :wohoo:
I am so very happy for you!!!

As for your son, I am so sorry sweetie. That must be so rough on you three to have to go through that. I really hope they figure out something soon. If he does get surgery, I hope it goes smoothly and everything is repaired in the end. That must be so traumatic for a wee baby to go through. I know its a 15% chance, and its worrying you but I have faith that your lil girl will come out nice and strong with no issues!! I am totally keeping my FX for you. 

Keep us updated!!! <3


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- well he has already had one. It took them like almost 2 hours when it was only supposed to take 1. Longest few hours of my entire life :( he was only about a month and a half :/ I hated it. Not looking forward to it again <\3 thank you for the well wishes! I'm sure it will go well but I hate to put him through it all.

Kiwi- thanks! It is but I'm pretty certain she won't have any issues! It's just scary that there is even a chance it could happen. We will be watching her closely the first few months. Especially my husband since this is his only daughter. I can't wait to see them together <3 :D


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Seth- well he has already had one. It took them like almost 2 hours when it was only supposed to take 1. Longest few hours of my entire life :( he was only about a month and a half :/ I hated it. Not looking forward to it again <\3 thank you for the well wishes! I'm sure it will go well but I hate to put him through it all.
> 
> Kiwi- thanks! It is but I'm pretty certain she won't have any issues! It's just scary that there is even a chance it could happen. We will be watching her closely the first few months. Especially my husband since this is his only daughter. I can't wait to see them together <3 :D

<3 that is a very long time for an MRI. Seth went for a full scan of the brain when he was just over 1, from the time they put him under (awful awful awful... i held him while they did it) to the time he was done was just over 30 minutes.. then an extra 10 as they wouldnt bring him out till he had come round properly and i wasnt allowed in to him. The worst part for me (apart from when they knocked him out) was watching him cry because he was really hungry but wasnt allowed to eat or drink.. since the day before and they left him waiting till around 1pm. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

fx your little girl gets the all clear <3 <3 xx


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Greetings ladies!!! I haven't been on in about a month I believe :o tons going on!
> 
> Just an update: We have moved out of west va and back in to va once again! We are with my parents at the moment, but next Friday we will be in our amazing new apartment! My LO has been triple confirmed as a girl  (just had to make sure since everyone except myself and DH were convinced it was another boy) I am having TONS of movements and I would share pics/videos if I had any friggen memory left on my phone >:| We took my son in to his eye surgeon last week for a check (For those of you who don't know, he has an ocular hemangioma on his left eye) our doctor doesn't know if or when to stop giving my son meds since he has never seen a case like his before. His tumor has decreased in size a lot since we started treatment when he was a month old.. But it did stop getting better a few months ago and is at a stand still. They will most likely have to do surgery :( He will need another MRI at a year old. Right when I have the new baby :( ugh... It really is depressing, he is quite the uncommon case so my dr has to get in contact with a bunch of universities around the country. We also found out the new baby has a 1 in 20 chance of having a hemangioma as well :( the chance goes up by 3 times if it's a girl. So.. Together that is a 15% chance she will develop one. It makes me very sad but fingers crossed that she will be okie. On a good note- my son is 8 months old! He is sitting up and working on crawling. He is almost in 2 year old clothes o_o he is getting quite hard to lug around @[email protected]
> 
> I read a few pages back on posts. So I saw a few scans, pics, and kiwis birth. I don't have a whole lot of time to read more so fill me in if I missed anything important/awesome!!

:hugs: sending you lots of hugs PM; I'm so sorry the treatment isn't working as well anymore, but I really hope they can figure out a way to help your beautiful boy. We'll all be keeping our fingers (and everything else) crossed that your precious wee baby girl will be absolutely fine...chances are she will be xxx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- yes :( I hated that part as well but he was such a good boy about it <3 we had to drive almost 2 hours to get to that hospital as well so poor little man was waiting forever in the car :( the worst for me was handing him over when the had to put him out. He had just snuggled up to me to nap and was so blissfully unaware of what was going on. I cried the whole time. This time will probably be worse as he will be more aware of things around him. He's also clingy with us now so I'm sure he will scream when they take him away. 

Buddy- thanks! It's okie. Apparently it does happen sometimes. But from the time it stops it should only take a year tops to go away. Problem with that is it can leave him blind or with a lazy eye :'( I wish they knew more about these stupid things >_<


----------



## hopeful2012

27 weeks today!!! Woo hoo! Wow I still have lots to do.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww huni i wouldnt let them take him away... theres no reason why you can hold him while they put him out. I had seth sat in my arms and his hand had to be put through mine to behind me so they could do it (although i did argue about that because that distressed him when i knew they could have done it normally and he wouldnt have flinched). Once they put the anaesthetic in his hand he flopped straight away i had to lift him straight onto the bed then give him a kiss and leave. :hugs: :hugs: I think it makes it much nicer for them if your the one comforting them when they do it. I had wanted to be there when he woke up too but they wouldnt let me :growlmad: 


happy 27 weeks hopefull xxx


----------



## Pix

Good morning ladies!! Seems like you all are doing relatively well!! Are we all in the 3rd trimester yet? Or close to it!! 

Finally getting baby's room somewhat organized! I feel like it's taking a good while this time around! At least he has somewhere to sleep now!! 

T minus 80 minutes until my glucose testing! I snacked a bit (with permission!). 

I can't believe I've less than 11 weeks to go!! I think these last few may drag tho!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I will ask them if I can! They didn't let me stay with him the first time. It made me so mad cuz they were terrible at putting his IV in. When we got him back he had been stabbed like 8 times in multiple places. When we asked them why- they told us there were issues getting it in his veins. Like no crap- I see that! He has pretty apparent veins for a baby too. So I really didn't understand. Either way it was terrible and next time they better let us be with him -_- He has so many problems. My poor little man :( the hemangioma, eczema, a tongue tie, sensitive skin (he gets it from me :/) and he has horrid stomach issues. He can't digest things properly on his own so we have to be very careful with what we give him. He needs laxatives all the time (natural ones like prune, squash, zucchini, white grape) I feel like an awful mother even though none of it is my fault :'( ugh


----------



## elsbethrenee

Pix said:


> T minus 80 minutes until my glucose testing! I snacked a bit (with permission!).

I'm doing that today, too! Good luck. :)

Unfortunately, I only read the directions to focus on high protein, low carb foods for three days prior to the test yesterday...after my little sister's birthday party. Hopefully that doesn't screw things up too badly if I follow the directions today. :-/


----------



## Pix

elsbethrenee said:


> Pix said:
> 
> 
> T minus 80 minutes until my glucose testing! I snacked a bit (with permission!).
> 
> I'm doing that today, too! Good luck. :)
> 
> Unfortunately, I only read the directions to focus on high protein, low carb foods for three days prior to the test yesterday...after my little sister's birthday party. Hopefully that doesn't screw things up too badly if I follow the directions today. :-/Click to expand...

I'm sure it will be alright!! I didn't even read the directions!! Dr wasn't worried about me messing it up!

Home and fed! I'm trying to figure out how other ladies did. Halfway through I got really sick. I refused to vomit because I did not want to do the test again!! But those of you who took the test did you get sick and if so or not did you pass or fail?


----------



## Izzie74

Got my glucose test tomorrow. Have had no direction about what to eat in days prior, just to fast from midnight. Test starts at 930am so think I will be starving by then. Don't want to vomit!


----------



## wifey2013

When I had my glucose test there were no instructions on how to eat beforehand. In fact, the day before I forgot about it and ate horribly! They also told me I didn't need to fast. The morning of I had a slice of toast with butter and cheese with a glass of water - just nothing sugary. Doctor said this was fine and my test came back clear!


----------



## Kiwiberry

wifey2013 said:


> When I had my glucose test there were no instructions on how to eat beforehand. In fact, the day before I forgot about it and ate horribly! They also told me I didn't need to fast. The morning of I had a slice of toast with butter and cheese with a glass of water - just nothing sugary. Doctor said this was fine and my test came back clear!

Carbs turn into sugar. Also everyone's body digests food at a different pace (metabolism). So with that in mind, its not a good idea for everyone to eat before the test (which is when they say not to eat, has nothing to do with the day before).


----------



## SCgirl

I'm taking the test on Wednesday- my only directions were not to eat anything 2 hours prior to the drink. They're only taking bloods after (no before)- so if they seem off it'll probably be followed by a more intense test haha


----------



## PrincessMommy

I went in to my ob office a few weeks ago and the lady had the drink ready. I thought to myself it was a bit soon... Turns out the dang nurse read I was 28 weeks when I was really 23 weeks -.- I drank the whole friggen thing and waited 15 min before anyone realized I wasn't even close to being that far along! I was never given directions in my first pregnancy about what not to eat/eat the day of or before the test... Mine came out clear and I ate horribly when pregnant with my son (many regrets). I hope you all get the OK after your tests!! :)


----------



## ab75

Pm, hope your little boy is ok xx


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> I will ask them if I can! They didn't let me stay with him the first time. It made me so mad cuz they were terrible at putting his IV in. When we got him back he had been stabbed like 8 times in multiple places. When we asked them why- they told us there were issues getting it in his veins. Like no crap- I see that! He has pretty apparent veins for a baby too. So I really didn't understand. Either way it was terrible and next time they better let us be with him -_- He has so many problems. My poor little man :( the hemangioma, eczema, a tongue tie, sensitive skin (he gets it from me :/) and he has horrid stomach issues. He can't digest things properly on his own so we have to be very careful with what we give him. He needs laxatives all the time (natural ones like prune, squash, zucchini, white grape) I feel like an awful mother even though none of it is my fault :'( ugh

Aw, you're a great Mummy! :hugs: My DS had an operation when he was just a few months old, and had to be anaesthatised too: it's just horrible isn't it! They let me hold him while they went through the process, and though its heartbreaking to see, it does make it feel a bit better to be able to comfort them while it's happening. You should definitely ask to stay, it makes sense to have a calmer patient anyway! I hope everything goes perfectly with it all x


----------



## Kailetski

I had my glucose test done last week on Tuesday, it came back a bit high so have to go back and do the 3 hour one this week, I have the feeling I'm going to fail as all I've wanted lately is sugar... 
Has anyone ended up with gestational diabetes here before if so how was it, did it effect anything else, did you change how you were eating, did it go away after giving birth?


----------



## hopeful2012

I have mine next Tuesday. I got sick with my first, but hoping not this time. My boss has already told me not to worry about coming in afterwards if I feel sick. Sometimes I love my boss.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Kailetski said:


> I had my glucose test done last week on Tuesday, it came back a bit high so have to go back and do the 3 hour one this week, I have the feeling I'm going to fail as all I've wanted lately is sugar...
> Has anyone ended up with gestational diabetes here before if so how was it, did it effect anything else, did you change how you were eating, did it go away after giving birth?

A friend of mine had GD her last pregnancy. From what I remember she had to limit her carbs to 25g (or around there) a day (I believe its based on your body type). I don't really know much more than that sadly. I remember her having to take some type of medication too, but I am not sure if that was apart of the GD or not. All of that could also be apart of what she has to do for other reasons as well not just GD, not really sure.

Here is some info I found with a quick google search.

*What will I need to do if I have gestational diabetes?*
You'll need to keep diligent track of your glucose levels, using a home glucose meter or strips. To keep those levels where they should be, you'll want to:

*Eat a well-planned diet.* The American Diabetes Association recommends getting nutritional counseling from a registered dietitian who'll help you develop specific meal and snack plans based on your height, weight, and activity level.

Your diet must have the correct balance of protein, fats, and carbohydrates, while providing the proper vitamins, minerals, and calories. To keep your glucose levels stable, it's particularly important that you don't skip meals, especially breakfast, and that you avoid sugary items like candy, cookies, cakes, and soda.

This may sound daunting, but it's not so hard once you get the hang of it. And don't think of yourself as being on a special or restrictive diet. The principles of the diabetic diet are good ones for everyone to follow. Think of this as an opportunity to create healthier eating habits for yourself and your whole family. If everyone in the house is eating the same foods, you won't feel as deprived.

*Exercise.* Studies show that moderate exercise also helps improve your body's ability to process glucose, keeping blood sugar levels in check. Many women with gestational diabetes benefit from 30 minutes of aerobic activity, such as walking or swimming, each day. Ask your practitioner what level of physical activity would be beneficial for you.

*Take medication if necessary.* If you're not able to control your blood sugar well enough with diet and exercise alone, your provider will prescribe medication as well. About 15 percent of women with gestational diabetes need medication. Most patients start with oral medication now instead of injections.

Source: https://www.babycenter.com/0_gestational-diabetes_2058.bc?page=2


----------



## Luvspnk31

It's 330a here and I can't sleep !!!!!! &#128545; I went to bed around 1130, fell asleep, woke up around 130 to pee, and here it is 2 hrs later!! This is the 2nd time this week it's happened. I just wanna sleep!!! &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128553;&#128553;


----------



## ab75

I was the same on Sat night luvspnk, its horrible. Then when it was time to get up I could've slept all day xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Pix said:


> Good morning ladies!! Seems like you all are doing relatively well!! Are we all in the 3rd trimester yet? Or close to it!!
> 
> Finally getting baby's room somewhat organized! I feel like it's taking a good while this time around! At least he has somewhere to sleep now!!
> 
> T minus 80 minutes until my glucose testing! I snacked a bit (with permission!).
> 
> I can't believe I've less than 11 weeks to go!! I think these last few may drag tho!!

hope it went well hun. 



PrincessMommy said:


> I will ask them if I can! They didn't let me stay with him the first time. It made me so mad cuz they were terrible at putting his IV in. When we got him back he had been stabbed like 8 times in multiple places. When we asked them why- they told us there were issues getting it in his veins. Like no crap- I see that! He has pretty apparent veins for a baby too. So I really didn't understand. Either way it was terrible and next time they better let us be with him -_- He has so many problems. My poor little man :( the hemangioma, eczema, a tongue tie, sensitive skin (he gets it from me :/) and he has horrid stomach issues. He can't digest things properly on his own so we have to be very careful with what we give him. He needs laxatives all the time (natural ones like prune, squash, zucchini, white grape) I feel like an awful mother even though none of it is my fault :'( ugh


awww huni i know exactly how you feel and its completely normal. I often have days where i cry and think "what could i have done differently" "why did i do that". Yet i know seths problems are not my fault and neither are your little guys <3 <3 Seths problems are not as bad as your sons .. he had severe reflux as a baby, failure the thrive (put on specialist milk that was double calorie and still didng gain weight well (nutricia infitrini)), suspected Autism, hypermobility, speech delay, development delay, and still to this day struggle to put weight on (hes 31lb at almost 5 years old) and doesnt just get a little ill when bugs go round.. he gets really ill (usually at least one hospital trip a year. Hes also being tested for bowel problems as he hardly ever has a solid stool and hes still in nappies. 
I would definitely hope that because he is older they will allow you to stay with him otherwise it will probably be harder for them as he will not be settled. Im panicked too because seth has blood tests coming up next month and im terrified of how hes going to react.. he watches me every time i get blood drawn and every time i do my glucose test so im hoping it will prepare him in some way.



Pix said:


> elsbethrenee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix said:
> 
> 
> T minus 80 minutes until my glucose testing! I snacked a bit (with permission!).
> 
> I'm doing that today, too! Good luck. :)
> 
> Unfortunately, I only read the directions to focus on high protein, low carb foods for three days prior to the test yesterday...after my little sister's birthday party. Hopefully that doesn't screw things up too badly if I follow the directions today. :-/Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it will be alright!! I didn't even read the directions!! Dr wasn't worried about me messing it up!
> 
> Home and fed! I'm trying to figure out how other ladies did. Halfway through I got really sick. I refused to vomit because I did not want to do the test again!! But those of you who took the test did you get sick and if so or not did you pass or fail?Click to expand...

i felt really sick and dizzy and just failed mine by 0.1 



Izzie74 said:


> Got my glucose test tomorrow. Have had no direction about what to eat in days prior, just to fast from midnight. Test starts at 930am so think I will be starving by then. Don't want to vomit!

 how did it go hun?



Kailetski said:


> I had my glucose test done last week on Tuesday, it came back a bit high so have to go back and do the 3 hour one this week, I have the feeling I'm going to fail as all I've wanted lately is sugar...
> Has anyone ended up with gestational diabetes here before if so how was it, did it effect anything else, did you change how you were eating, did it go away after giving birth?

iv never had it before but have it this time. Its not so bad so far but its a severe pain in the ass trying to find things that you can eat without effecting your bs too badly. I see a specialist on the 28th to go over everything. 
my sister had it with each of her 3 last pregnancies... it cleared itsself after the first 2 but she now still has it (although shes not been to get it seen to! her bs was 28 the other day when it should have been below 7 at that time). It usually goes away after pregnancy but youll be asked to do another GTT at some point to make sure :) 
Where i am i wont be allowed to go past 38 weeks unless i can get it under control with diet alone AND baby isnt big for gestation (first growth scan at 30 weeks)



AFM - im starting to feel sick now... tomorrow is scan day and i have to admit even though iv read all the info and i know its not life threatening i am scared to death of them saying Rohan definitely only has one kidney which is dilated. Its going to be hard work having 2 children with special needs and appointments etc and worried how its going to effect Ethan because Seth and Rohan will need more attention than him. Probably a silly silly worry as really day to day Rohan shouldnt need any different care than Ethan does :dohh:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wow I don't have my phone for 3 weeks and so much to catch up on.
Kiwi congratulations, she looks amazing and glad to here she's doing well. I no someone who had their baby girl at 25+6 and she's now 3 and doing brilliantly. 

Congratulations to all who have passed milestones and had scans etc.

For me, well I'm on my next lot of sickness from work because my fibromyalgia was flaring up. Seems to be getting better so il go.back tomorrow. However I now have a different issue, not sure if it's spd or not so any advice is welcome. For weeks now iv had a pain low down in the right side of my abdomen when walking but I assumed it was just pain from growing a baby lol, however yesterday when I was walking I started getting pain thru my groin, felt like it was in the bone, again on the right side but was in between my legs. By the time I got home it hurt to get out of the car and I was getting pains in my bum, but right where the hip joint would be, it hurts to lift my legs like if I'm gettimg them off the floor onto the sofa and turning over in bed hurts too, the reason I'm not sure if.it's spd is because I can separate my legs, it hurts while I'm doing it but once it's done and they are where I want them it's okay and I thought with spd it hurt to keep them in position. It hurts if I turn at my waist instead of turning my whole body too. 
I'm going back to work tomorrow, luckily I think.I'm on my last stretch of days before they put me onto permanent nights which are tons easier and suit my body better but I don't no how il manage tomorrow if this pain doesn't go.

This little girl is giving me.so much aggro lol she's a madam. Iv also noticed that I get constant movement on nights but not nearly as much on days so I get a bit worried on days but as long as I feel her I'm ok, I just need to remember that she has two lots of typical movements and judge it based on days or.nights.

Pfft how is.everyone else doing


----------



## sethsmummy

definitely sounds like spd hun :hugs: x


----------



## Kailetski

M dad has diabetes and I've had to use his meter to test myself a few times over the last year or two and most of the time when I have it was around a 2 and I'm pretty sure normal was considered 4-7 I think? I figured because of how low it usually was I'd be fine and wouldn't get gestational diabetes, guess I'll find out soon though, maybe I just took it granted and shouldn't have gave in to so many of the bad cravings, I swear all I want is carbs, sugar, etc... It was a lot better in the beginning when the thought of anything sweet grossed me out.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi: lots to catch up on! Hope you're all doing well :flower:

Princess mummy, so sorry to hear about your little boy :hugs: I have everything crossed that his surgery goes as well as possible, and of course that your new LO won't have the same issues :hugs:

It's not my turn, definitely sounds like SPD I'm afraid :( tell your MW ASAP and you may be able to get some physio or at least a support belt to help you. Mines coming back with a vengeance, it's agony at night time as I toss and turn a lot.

Kailetski, if your dad has diabetes that will put you at a higher chance of getting GD, but I hope your results are low at the new test. My friend had GD and she had to change her diet completely, and I think she did have insulin too but her case was quite severe.

Sethsmummy, good luck for your scan tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you and Rohan xx you're not silly for worrying about those things :hugs: it'll all work out though lovely and you'll be a fantastic mummy to all 3 of your boys so don't worry about that!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out, just skim reading though whilst I have a spare few moments as DD2 naps! I hit 29 weeks yesterday :wohoo: can not believe this is my last week in the 20's, I'm just not ready to be in the final stretch yet! SPD is kicking my arse (well, pelvis!) and I'm not sleeping great either (insomnia and then the SPD), feeling really stressed and now I've developed an eye twitch. I kid you not! :rofl: my left lower eyelid keeps spasming and it's driving me mad! Apparently I need to get more sleep and de-stress for it to go away, but that's easier said than done! Anyway enough of my whining! Here's my bump pic for the week :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well! Last night was pretty scary for me. I woke up to pee around 1:30am (as usual) and when i got up I had a sudden rush of acid refulx - this is pretty normal for me, and it usually comes up and goes right back down... but not last night! Last night it kept coming up. By the time I got to the washroom I couldn't breathe, I was wheezing for air. My husband heard me through his earplugs and was yelling asking if I was ok, I couldn't answer for at least 30 seconds (which felt like an eternity). It passed thankfully but I was petrified of it happening again all night. This morning I had a meeting with my OB, and he told me that TUMS aren't helping me anymore and now I have a special medication to take everyday until the baby is here. 

Are any of you taking daily meds for heartburn/acid refulx? and do they work?


----------



## sethsmummy

Kailetski said:


> M dad has diabetes and I've had to use his meter to test myself a few times over the last year or two and most of the time when I have it was around a 2 and I'm pretty sure normal was considered 4-7 I think? I figured because of how low it usually was I'd be fine and wouldn't get gestational diabetes, guess I'll find out soon though, maybe I just took it granted and shouldn't have gave in to so many of the bad cravings, I swear all I want is carbs, sugar, etc... It was a lot better in the beginning when the thought of anything sweet grossed me out.

2 is very low hun. you need to get checked for hypoglycaemia, do a google search for it hun. it can be just as dangerous as high blood sugar. Your classed as hypoglycaemic if your numbers are between 3 and 4. *"The symptoms of hypoglycaemia usually begin when a person's blood glucose level drops to somewhere between 3 and 4 millimoles (mmol) per litre."* 
Before meals my numbers have to be between 4-6mmol and 1 hour after meals between 5-8mmol. So your 2 is very very low. 



ttc_lolly said:


> Hi ladies :hi: lots to catch up on! Hope you're all doing well :flower:
> 
> Princess mummy, so sorry to hear about your little boy :hugs: I have everything crossed that his surgery goes as well as possible, and of course that your new LO won't have the same issues :hugs:
> 
> It's not my turn, definitely sounds like SPD I'm afraid :( tell your MW ASAP and you may be able to get some physio or at least a support belt to help you. Mines coming back with a vengeance, it's agony at night time as I toss and turn a lot.
> 
> Kailetski, if your dad has diabetes that will put you at a higher chance of getting GD, but I hope your results are low at the new test. My friend had GD and she had to change her diet completely, and I think she did have insulin too but her case was quite severe.
> 
> Sethsmummy, good luck for your scan tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you and Rohan xx you're not silly for worrying about those things :hugs: it'll all work out though lovely and you'll be a fantastic mummy to all 3 of your boys so don't worry about that!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anyone out, just skim reading though whilst I have a spare few moments as DD2 naps! I hit 29 weeks yesterday :wohoo: can not believe this is my last week in the 20's, I'm just not ready to be in the final stretch yet! SPD is kicking my arse (well, pelvis!) and I'm not sleeping great either (insomnia and then the SPD), feeling really stressed and now I've developed an eye twitch. I kid you not! :rofl: my left lower eyelid keeps spasming and it's driving me mad! Apparently I need to get more sleep and de-stress for it to go away, but that's easier said than done! Anyway enough of my whining! Here's my bump pic for the week :)

Thanks lolly :hugs: scan is at 12pm. 



wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well! Last night was pretty scary for me. I woke up to pee around 1:30am (as usual) and when i got up I had a sudden rush of acid refulx - this is pretty normal for me, and it usually comes up and goes right back down... but not last night! Last night it kept coming up. By the time I got to the washroom I couldn't breathe, I was wheezing for air. My husband heard me through his earplugs and was yelling asking if I was ok, I couldn't answer for at least 30 seconds (which felt like an eternity). It passed thankfully but I was petrified of it happening again all night. This morning I had a meeting with my OB, and he told me that TUMS aren't helping me anymore and now I have a special medication to take everyday until the baby is here.
> 
> Are any of you taking daily meds for heartburn/acid refulx? and do they work?

oh gosh hun sorry you had to go through that. I know when things like that happen seconds feel like minutes :hugs: I take Tums daily but thats it just now :hugs: xx


----------



## Izzie74

Had my gtt today. Didn't feel rough at all thank goodness. Just hoping results are as good. Find out Thursday.

Booked my antenatal classes too. Start on 8th December.


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck hun! oooo what a fab date for starting classes ;)


----------



## buddyIV

*sethsmummy* Good luck for the scan tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you, hoping all is well x

*ttc lolly* Lovely bump...you look fantastic! I hear ya with the sleep too. I've always been a horrible sleeper, and have dealt with insomnia all my life: it's sooooo frustrating isn't it!? I slept amazingly well in my last pregnancies, but this one is so different and I'm back to the normal struggle. I've not got SPD - sorry you're dealing with it :hugs: - but have this horrible sciatic stuff going on with my leg when I lie down. Woe is me :haha: I just keep telling myself it's all worth it (and we've had awesome prep for the sleep deprivation coming in January!) 

*Wifey* That sounds awful, sorry you went through that :hugs: I hope the meds help, and that you don't have to deal with it again


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ttclolly, my brothers girlfriend has a suppler belt that she is posting down to me because she had some issues with her last pregnancy. So hoping that will be here by the weekend and I can start using it. I sorted out all the baby clothes iv bought (thankfully all second hand off eBay so not cost me too much as iv gone mad) and I swear there is a huge box of clothes and then 5 smaller boxes and a carry cot full of other baby stuff and another big box full of stuff for her too. 

We are really hoping to be moved by December, I can't imagine getting towards Xmas and being 36 weeks pregnant and moving house, especially if this is the joyous start of spd. 

I have to say I'm pretty keen for January to hurry the hell up so I can end being pregnant lol. I'm hoping that there is a massive truth that all pregnancies are different because if they aren't I'm not sure I would want to do this again lol, so disappointing when I was always really looking forward to being pregnant lol. Oh the joys of the female body. 

Wish me luck for work tomorrow


----------



## 0203

Good luck for today itsnowmyturn and sethsmummy too.

Can I have you advice please girls. I know you get bad backs in pregnancy but I feel like I am not coping with mine at all, I push myself so hard at work that by the end of the day all movements are effort and painful, this is my first experience of third trimester and I don't know how normal that is, I'm not someone who goes to seek medical help easily, I have to be forced into it but I am seriously debating going to my gp, just worried they will tell me it is all part of pregnancy and I should deal with it. It's 4.30 am now and I am feeling better than I did but I have to decide of I can go to work or not soon, thing is I know we are short staffed so I feel guilty but I know if I push myself any further I feel like I am going to break.


----------



## JanetPlanet

ttc_lolly said:


> I hit 29 weeks yesterday :wohoo: can not believe this is my last week in the 20's, I'm just not ready to be in the final stretch yet! SPD is kicking my arse (well, pelvis!) and I'm not sleeping great either (insomnia and then the SPD), feeling really stressed and now I've developed an eye twitch. I kid you not! :rofl: my left lower eyelid keeps spasming and it's driving me mad! Apparently I need to get more sleep and de-stress for it to go away, but that's easier said than done! Anyway enough of my whining! Here's my bump pic for the week :)

You look great! I hope you get more rest/feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Good luck tomorrow *Sethsmummy*. I'm thinking positive thoughts for you.:hugs:

And good luck to the other ladies having scans and/or glucose screenings!


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks everyone... officially cacking myself now :ignore: only a couple hours to go!

0203 - it sounds lke a severe case of RLP and SPD hun. Definitely goto your gp or midwife and ask to be sent for physio.. the minimum you need is a really good maternity belt (and not the cloth kind) :hugs: Im sorry its hurting so much <3 <3 

myturn - its very true that each is different hun. Seth my pregnancy was filled with spd, sciatica, reduced movements, forewaters breaking early, pre-e and bleeding. Ethan was pretty straight forward minus the bp raising at the end. And i have to admit this is my hardest pregnancy by a long shot! Im glad its my last. 


Right time to go get these boys ready and drag dh out of bed. Ill update once i get home <3


----------



## ab75

Good luck today ladies xx

Nice bump lolly xx


----------



## 0203

sethsmummy said:


> thanks everyone... officially cacking myself now :ignore: only a couple hours to go!
> 
> 0203 - it sounds lke a severe case of RLP and SPD hun. Definitely goto your gp or midwife and ask to be sent for physio.. the minimum you need is a really good maternity belt (and not the cloth kind) :hugs: Im sorry its hurting so much <3 <3
> 
> myturn - its very true that each is different hun. Seth my pregnancy was filled with spd, sciatica, reduced movements, forewaters breaking early, pre-e and bleeding. Ethan was pretty straight forward minus the bp raising at the end. And i have to admit this is my hardest pregnancy by a long shot! Im glad its my last.
> 
> 
> Right time to go get these boys ready and drag dh out of bed. Ill update once i get home <3

Thinking of you today SM

I called in sick to work and called my gp, not a good sign that the receptionist said "back ache? Well that's normal in pregnancy are you sure you need an appointment?" Anyway I got one so fingers crossed I can get a bit of support, at the very least it might make my work sit up and realise they have to help me more, they have been saying they will but changed nothing so far.


----------



## sethsmummy

I hope the gp helps Hun!

Scan went fab. Consultant found both kidneys and the dilation is only borderline at 4.8 so won't be a problem :D found out I have an anterior placenta, he's measuring two weeks ahead and he is head down and raring to go lol xx


----------



## Izzie74

sethsmummy said:


> I hope the gp helps Hun!
> 
> Scan went fab. Consultant found both kidneys and the dilation is only borderline at 4.8 so won't be a problem :D found out I have an anterior placenta, he's measuring two weeks ahead and he is head down and raring to go lol xx

Great news :happydance:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

0203 I hope ur back improves soon, very basic but I was just wondering if uv tried a hot water bottle? I find it just melts my muscles and they straight away start to feel better.

I went to work today and had my return to work assessment and I told them I wouldn't be in tomorrow or Friday because I couldn't manage working, I made sure I took it as easy as I could but it still hurt. Iv made a Dr's appointment for tomorrow and I'm telling them I want to stay at work but only if I go onto nights, basically give me a sick note or give me a fit to work with adjustments note but it's nights or nothing for me right now. 

My oh is in Azerbaijan with work until next Tuesday so having to fend for myself this week, is it really bad that I don't want to cook, I can't eat take away every night though.


----------



## waiting2c

That is awesome news sm!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

INMT not bad at all. I hate cooking just for me! Do you have a slow cooker? That takes the ease out of cooking and one meal should do you a few days. 

SM so glad your scan went well :)


----------



## 0203

Gp didn't mention spd or anything like that but did tell me to take it easy for the next couple of days so I have the rest of the week off work, back and hips are so painful today after not very much so I know that I wouldn't have Made It through the day at work. 

I need a bit of a cry, my husband is working away this week so I am feeling a bit lonely and I had my flu jab today and baby has hardly moved since so I'm getting Worried now too :( need a cuddle!!!

I'm so glad everything went well sm


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hugs 0203, it's horrible when they r working away and u feel pants. Take it easy and put your feet up. 
I do have a slow cooker but I rarely use it. I have a few frozen meals that I can use, stuff I previously made and deliberately made too much so I could freeze it. 

Busying my time doing crochet, done bubba a hat, working on doing her a pram blanket and doing myself some awesome gloves, they have very long sleeves so my arms don't get cold with the gap between gloves and coat, the are fingerless but only from the top knuckle so I can use my fingers if I need them but keep them warm and done a mitten bit over the top so can wrap them up warm lol. I figure they are probably about perfect for when I'm pushing pram and can't put my hands in my pockets and make it easy to get stuff out of the nappy bag, also done a mitten bit for the thumb so I could text but still keep thumb warm when need to lol, can u tell I'm pleased with them lol


----------



## 0203

itsnowmyturn said:


> Hugs 0203, it's horrible when they r working away and u feel pants. Take it easy and put your feet up.
> I do have a slow cooker but I rarely use it. I have a few frozen meals that I can use, stuff I previously made and deliberately made too much so I could freeze it.
> 
> Busying my time doing crochet, done bubba a hat, working on doing her a pram blanket and doing myself some awesome gloves, they have very long sleeves so my arms don't get cold with the gap between gloves and coat, the are fingerless but only from the top knuckle so I can use my fingers if I need them but keep them warm and done a mitten bit over the top so can wrap them up warm lol. I figure they are probably about perfect for when I'm pushing pram and can't put my hands in my pockets and make it easy to get stuff out of the nappy bag, also done a mitten bit for the thumb so I could text but still keep thumb warm when need to lol, can u tell I'm pleased with them lol

Thanks, baby has given a few feeble kicks since my last message, nothing close to as active as normal but I feel more reassured. I haven't been cooking for myself but have had lots of lovely people cook for me which has been so lovely. Your gloves sound great and it's good to keep busy. I have been making my own baby scrapbook because I couldn't find a record book that I liked, definitely helps the boredom


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> I hope the gp helps Hun!
> 
> Scan went fab. Consultant found both kidneys and the dilation is only borderline at 4.8 so won't be a problem :D found out I have an anterior placenta, he's measuring two weeks ahead and he is head down and raring to go lol xx

:happydance: Awesome news! So happy for you and little Rohan! X



0203 said:


> Gp didn't mention spd or anything like that but did tell me to take it easy for the next couple of days so I have the rest of the week off work, back and hips are so painful today after not very much so I know that I wouldn't have Made It through the day at work.
> 
> I need a bit of a cry, my husband is working away this week so I am feeling a bit lonely and I had my flu jab today and baby has hardly moved since so I'm getting Worried now too :( need a cuddle!!!
> 
> I'm so glad everything went well sm

I know it's not as good as a real one, but :hugs::hugs::hugs: My OH works long hours, and works in the evenings at least 4 nights a week so I can relate to how you feel. Luckily I have to cook lovely healthy meals for my boy, which means we all eat well, but before he was born I never cooked for myself (unless you count cheese on toast as cooking lol!). I agree with the other ladies, maybe cook a big pot of something versatile that you can have in different ways over a few nights (chilli being the obvious one)....you've got to take care of yourself too! Glad baby has given you a few wee kicks now; hope you're feeling a bit more reassured x


----------



## ab75

Sorry some of you are feeling unwell. 
I am struggling with things to eat now too. I just don't seem to fancy anything. I could live on cereal just now lol.
Congrats again Tara. So so happy for you. 

I should be sleeping by now but every time I lie down I have acid coming up. Going to attempt to get comfy in a semi sitting position xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Glad uv had some kicks, baby is just probably a bit sluggish after jab so take it easy and see what tomorrow brings, I bet u get kicked black n blue lol.


----------



## SCgirl

Thankfully the glucola drink wasn't nearly as bad as I'd expected- like a stale hi-c punch. Hopefully good results in a few days- we'll see.

I've apparently gained 6lbs since my visit last Monday- that's 9 days. Ridiculous- not doing anything differently that I know of. My OB didn't say anything about it while with me, so I brought it up. She said she's not concerned at all about it, so I shouldn't be- that it's normal, and just says it's swelling. This brings my total gain up to 25lbs (and I was technically "obese" at the beginning according to bmi... although I've never had a doctor say anything to me about my weight.) I can't imagine growing any larger- but I know it's just starting!


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies,
I'm having a hard time eating- I'm now 27 weeks an haven't gained a single pound. In fact, I'm still losing. I don't get that hungry most of the time, still feeling nauseous, an of course nothing sounds good to me. I literally have to force myself to eat an when I do I usually feel scrappy or get sick afterwards. I go back to the ob next week.


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> Thankfully the glucola drink wasn't nearly as bad as I'd expected- like a stale hi-c punch. Hopefully good results in a few days- we'll see.
> 
> I've apparently gained 6lbs since my visit last Monday- that's 9 days. Ridiculous- not doing anything differently that I know of. My OB didn't say anything about it while with me, so I brought it up. She said she's not concerned at all about it, so I shouldn't be- that it's normal, and just says it's swelling. This brings my total gain up to 25lbs (and I was technically "obese" at the beginning according to bmi... although I've never had a doctor say anything to me about my weight.) I can't imagine growing any larger- but I know it's just starting!

The BMI has not been updated in quite a long time. So I would not pay too much attention to it hun. I actually gained like 30lbs with Riya. I am starting my fitness diet and exercise tomorrow! I am really excited to reach my goal. Trying to lose like 60lbs total. I would not worry too much sweetie till after you have your baby. Plus if you plan to breastfeed, that is an extra 400-600 calories a day that you get removed for free hehe!



hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm having a hard time eating- I'm now 27 weeks an haven't gained a single pound. In fact, I'm still losing. I don't get that hungry most of the time, still feeling nauseous, an of course nothing sounds good to me. I literally have to force myself to eat an when I do I usually feel scrappy or get sick afterwards. I go back to the ob next week.

I am sure you know this but that is no good hun. I hope you are able to figure out something soon so you can get healthier. Need to be healthy for that baby!


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> I hope the gp helps Hun!
> 
> Scan went fab. Consultant found both kidneys and the dilation is only borderline at 4.8 so won't be a problem :D found out I have an anterior placenta, he's measuring two weeks ahead and he is head down and raring to go lol xx

So happy to hear this *sethsmummy*!!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## JanetPlanet

We had a private 3D/4D scan today. It was amazing.:cloud9:

Baby boy was not completely cooperative...he kept putting his arm in front of his face. Everything is measuring great.:happydance: His belly is a couple of days ahead of everything else. The sonographer called his belly a little "chubby", but normal. Not surprising since his parents aren't exactly skinny. :haha: 

I hope everyone who isn't feeling well feels better soon!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-22d 3D Ultrasound 29w6d Face Cropped.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2









2014-10-22e Ultrasound 29w6d Face Cropped.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kiwiberry

JanetPlanet said:


> We had a private 3D/4D scan today. It was amazing.:cloud9:
> 
> Baby boy was not completely cooperative...he kept putting his arm in front of his face. Everything is measuring great.:happydance: His belly is a couple of days ahead of everything else. The sonographer called his belly a little "chubby", but normal. Not surprising since his parents aren't exactly skinny. :haha:
> 
> I hope everyone who isn't feeling well feels better soon!:hugs:

Lovely pictures Janet! Such a cute little boy <3.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Kiwiberry said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> We had a private 3D/4D scan today. It was amazing.:cloud9:
> 
> Baby boy was not completely cooperative...he kept putting his arm in front of his face. Everything is measuring great.:happydance: His belly is a couple of days ahead of everything else. The sonographer called his belly a little "chubby", but normal. Not surprising since his parents aren't exactly skinny. :haha:
> 
> I hope everyone who isn't feeling well feels better soon!:hugs:
> 
> Lovely pictures Janet! Such a cute little boy <3.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Hugs to Riya. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lovely pictures :)

I have my 1st growth scan today, feeling a little nervous!


----------



## Kiwiberry

brunettebimbo said:


> Lovely pictures :)
> 
> I have my 1st growth scan today, feeling a little nervous!

YAY for more scans! I know everything will turn out great BB :hugs:.


----------



## ab75

Cute pics JP.
Enjoy seeing your baby bb xx


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies, been catching up a bit on this thread and a lot has happened!!

Sethsmummy- glad that your scan went well hun! 

BB- good luck with your growth scan today!

Hopeful- that's really not good at all hun, maybe your should get a vitamin that supplements the protein & nutrition that you're not getting! Tell your ob about it, he/she should be able to give you something for that!

Janet- great pics hun! Baby looks soo cute! 

Kiwi- hope baby Riya is doing well! You should post more pics!

Sorry if I left some out, I don't know how to multi quote from my phone!

AFM- I had a scan yesterday and both babies are doing great. Baby at the bottom had a heart rate of 146 bpm and baby on top was 155 bpm. Doc said that they are both measuring bigger than a normal singleton baby usually is, but said that he's happy with that and that their growth will slow down as I get further along. Also, I asked him to check gender again and he confirmed the one baby to be a girl(pointed it out) but with the 2nd baby, all he said was that its flat, so probably is also a girl. So we'll be deciding on 2 girl names, but will still be buying neutral colors because of docs uncertainty.

I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wish, so glad your scan went well and both babies are doing great! :happydance:

Here are some more pictures of Riya for you, not sure if you saw any of these yet, but I will be taking some more in a few days as soon as she is able to wear clothes. 

The two with people in them is of OH and MIL holding her :).
 



Attached Files:







1937861_10152719371776815_1383960257_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6









10410175_10202899809604966_2756870200048328793_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7









10612533_10202911542578283_5121108768842933018_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 10









1601335_10202911542178273_4650803118487284729_n.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 7









10155162_10202911542898291_2131170123015537375_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wildchic

Kiwiberry said:


> Wish, so glad your scan went well and both babies are doing great! :happydance:
> 
> Here are some more pictures of Riya for you, not sure if you saw any of these yet, but I will be taking some more in a few days as soon as she is able to wear clothes.
> 
> The two with people in them is of OH and MIL holding her :).

Aww, she's so cute and tiny! Do you know when you'll get to take her home?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Janet, what amazing pictures :cloud9: my little lady also has a slightly larger tummy! And head. Ouch!

Sethsmummy, so glad to hear all is well :hugs: such fantastic news!

BB, enjoy your growth scan today! Look forward to hearing how it went :flower:

Kiwi, what lovely photos <3 she's so cute!

Wildchic, great news about the twins growth!

Sorry ladies, just quickly catching up whilst I have a spare moment. Hope everyone is doing good? x


----------



## Kiwiberry

wildchic said:


> Aww, she's so cute and tiny! Do you know when you'll get to take her home?

They said she will come home around her due date (December 31st), but it could also be sooner than that depending on how she is doing. I have high hopes for her coming home the 2nd week of December since she is doing so well in the NICU.


----------



## wildchic

Kiwiberry said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Aww, she's so cute and tiny! Do you know when you'll get to take her home?
> 
> They said she will come home around her due date (December 31st), but it could also be sooner than that depending on how she is doing. I have high hopes for her coming home the 2nd week of December since she is doing so well in the NICU.Click to expand...

Fx she's able to go home asap!


----------



## Pix

Awwwww. The scan pics are amazing. I can't wait for my next. I feel like I've been counting down the days!! One more week and I get to see my little man!! I'm thrilled to get the 3d pics since I didn't get that with my older 2! Plus the feature will be more defined. Squeeee!!

Kiwi she looks amazing and doing so well. I sure hope it works out that she will be able to come home before Xmas!!! 

I passed my GCT!! With a 122 and needed to be under 140. Whew. I was horribly worried about that!!! Everything else on my end is good too. I did get an rx for zofran. :-/ just in case I need it. But since I'm still gaining dr isn't terribily worried. I feel like they are very lenient on weight! At the beginning they said no more than 25-35 and I'm closing in fast on that. (30 so far) 10 weeks and some days to go. So I'm sure I'll hit that 40 mark!!


----------



## wifey2013

Kiwiberry said:


> Wish, so glad your scan went well and both babies are doing great! :happydance:
> 
> Here are some more pictures of Riya for you, not sure if you saw any of these yet, but I will be taking some more in a few days as soon as she is able to wear clothes.
> 
> The two with people in them is of OH and MIL holding her :).

She is so precious! It makes me smile from ear to ear hearing that she is doing so well! Before you know it she'll be at home with you :) What a blessing!


----------



## JanetPlanet

brunettebimbo said:


> Lovely pictures :)
> 
> I have my 1st growth scan today, feeling a little nervous!

Thanks hun. Good luck with your scan today!:thumbup:


----------



## Izzie74

Had my 26 wk clinic appointment today. Gtt was fine, but a urine dip showed glucose trace. Had to confess to birthday cake for a colleague for elevenses and have been told to lay off. Whoops! 

Looks like I will be a January jellybean. Due to my age, my hospital will induce on my due date if I have not started naturally by then as placenta viability will diminish after that. Apparently!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Izzie74 said:


> Had my 26 wk clinic appointment today. Gtt was fine, but a urine dip showed glucose trace. Had to confess to birthday cake for a colleague for elevenses and have been told to lay off. Whoops!
> 
> Looks like I will be a January jellybean. Due to my age, my hospital will induce on my due date if I have not started naturally by then as placenta viability will diminish after that. Apparently!

Glad to hear you had a good appointment Izzie! That birthday cake... lol always so alluring!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Kiwi I hope she is home for her first Christmas. 

Dr confirmed spd today and gave me my fit note and put night shifts only to reduce physical symptoms of spd. He's sending a referral to the physio too so hopefully all that will help, if not and I still struggle at work il just go off sick long term as I need to make sure I'm looking after me and the baby


----------



## ab75

Good to hear it itsnowmyturn. Well not about the spd but the fit note.
Izzie, how old are you? Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad to hear you got sorted INMT :)

My scan went perfectly. It was amazing. He was sucking his fingers and yawning :cloud9: He is approximately 2lb 12oz already!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsad5bec44.jpg


----------



## waiting2c

Nawwww cute BB!!!

Lovely scan pics Janet also!

Kiwi - loving the pics you are posting, she is a real trouper and so super cute!! 

Sorry to hear you have spd itsnowmyturn - hope you can get a support that helps the pain.

Hey to everyone else!! Hope you are all doing well! 

I have my gtt test today so not allowed to eat this morn, have to be there in an hour and do the two hour one. Least it will be over after that, hoping I pass but won't find out till Thursday next week when at midwife.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Izzie74 said:


> Had my 26 wk clinic appointment today. Gtt was fine, but a urine dip showed glucose trace. Had to confess to birthday cake for a colleague for elevenses and have been told to lay off. Whoops!
> 
> Looks like I will be a January jellybean. Due to my age, my hospital will induce on my due date if I have not started naturally by then as placenta viability will diminish after that. Apparently!

My doctors are talking about inducing early due to my age as well. I can't decide how I feel about that. Lots of conflicting information on this stuff.



brunettebimbo said:


> Glad to hear you got sorted INMT :)
> 
> My scan went perfectly. It was amazing. He was sucking his fingers and yawning :cloud9: He is approximately 2lb 12oz already!

Wow, ADORABLE!!:baby:


----------



## Izzie74

ab75 said:


> Good to hear it itsnowmyturn. Well not about the spd but the fit note.
> Izzie, how old are you? Xx

Lol. 40. Didn't feel old til drs started talking about 'older mothers'.


----------



## Izzie74

JanetPlanet said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Had my 26 wk clinic appointment today. Gtt was fine, but a urine dip showed glucose trace. Had to confess to birthday cake for a colleague for elevenses and have been told to lay off. Whoops!
> 
> Looks like I will be a January jellybean. Due to my age, my hospital will induce on my due date if I have not started naturally by then as placenta viability will diminish after that. Apparently!
> 
> My doctors are talking about inducing early due to my age as well. I can't decide how I feel about that. Lots of conflicting information on this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you got sorted INMT :)
> 
> My scan went perfectly. It was amazing. He was sucking his fingers and yawning :cloud9: He is approximately 2lb 12oz already!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, ADORABLE!!:baby:Click to expand...

They didn't mention early, just on the due date. Told my mum and she said 'didn't they discuss a c-section?' Thanks mum. I don't need more stuff to worry about. Think I've been through enough already!


----------



## Izzie74

Amazing scan photo bb.


----------



## ttc_lolly

How rude Izzie, prime of your life right now! Old mother, pffft! And birthday cake before lunch time is PERFECTLY acceptable ;)

Gorgeous scan pic BB <3 it's so exciting seeing all of these babies grow and develop, and knowing we are all reaching the last stretch and some will start to make an appearance soon (but hopefully not too soon!).

Fx'd you get your physio appt through soon INMT :thumbup: it's usually just some exercises and stretches they show you, and how to sit and get up correctly to help reduce pressure etc but apparently it really does help. I've never got a physio appt so wouldn't know from first hand experience :brat: 

I'm so happy today! :wohoo: went into ikea to show my friend what nursery set we want and we find the wardrobe in the bargain corner! It had been on display and had a tiny little mark at the side and they reduced it £50 :headspin: so that's now sitting in the nursery, I've put in a wash load of newborn and 0-3m clothes and will put them away once they're all dried. Eeeeek!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Izzie74

I've heard that about washing clothes before baby wears them. Is that universally accepted?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've always done it Izzie, mostly because I LOVE the smell of fairy non bio on little baby clothes :lol: but also to get the starchy stuff and dust out of the clothes as you don't know how long they've been hung up/stored before purchase x


----------



## FlatShoes

Question- I just got a kick really low and felt a little leak of wee. Anything to worry about?


----------



## buddyIV

Congratulations on the fantastic scans *JanetPlanet*, and *BB*! It's so nice seeing and hearing how all our little babies are growing and thriving! 



Kiwiberry said:


> Wish, so glad your scan went well and both babies are doing great! :happydance:
> 
> Here are some more pictures of Riya for you, not sure if you saw any of these yet, but I will be taking some more in a few days as soon as she is able to wear clothes.
> 
> The two with people in them is of OH and MIL holding her :).

Awww! Riya is just gorgeous! It's amazing how well she's doing; what a determined, strong and beautiful little girl. She's gonna go far in life! I really hope she gets to go home in time for your first Christmas together x 



FlatShoes said:


> Question- I just got a kick really low and felt a little leak of wee. Anything to worry about?

It happens to a lot of women. I think working on your pelvic floor will really help, and there's a lot of information on the types of exercises that will work those muscles online. Just google pelvic floor exercise x


----------



## buddyIV

Forgot to add: great news about the twins *wildchic*! (I knew I'd forgotten someone's news :haha:)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Izzie74 said:


> I've heard that about washing clothes before baby wears them. Is that universally accepted?

I wash all of Riya's baby clothes that we get. I hate germs, and no one knows who was touching the clothes or what surfaces they have been placed on before we bought them. Even the random dust that collects on things. Plus, her being born premature is really making me paranoid about everything.



FlatShoes said:


> Question- I just got a kick really low and felt a little leak of wee. Anything to worry about?

Nope, nothing to worry about hun. Sometimes that happens! 



buddyIV said:


> Awww! Riya is just gorgeous! It's amazing how well she's doing; what a determined, strong and beautiful little girl. She's gonna go far in life! I really hope she gets to go home in time for your first Christmas together x

Thanks so much :hugs:. We are keeping our fingers crossed. When I mentioned to the nurse about my EDD, she said its very possible we will get our little baby home for Christmas just based on how well she is doing now! That made me really excited!!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv bought most of mine second hand so will wash them obviously but il be washing the new stuff too I think it's expected for the first few months as they are so sensitive to everything. There does seem to be conflicting advice for when to let them wear new stuff without washing it but I think that is more preference than anything


----------



## ab75

I always wash new baby clothes too.
Lolly, well done. I love a bargain lol.
Izzie, I will be 40 in june, nobody has mentioned that to me. I will ask at consultant next week. Bloody cheeky tho, lol, I certainly don't feel old xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I always wash clothes too. I heard then add chemicals to keep them crease free etc plus you don't know if they've been dropped on the floor etc.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Flatshoes, as long as it's definitely a bit of wee leakage you have nothing to worry about :flower:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I've been googling regarding wash powder because I realised we use bio wash powder and heard most people use non bio because it's more gentle on baby's skin so looked it up n seems like it's very much a UK based debate, apparently some countries don't even have non bio, I think iv now decided that il keep using bio n if bubbas skin doesn't seem to like it I can switch, however I would like to hear if anyone has any evidence that it shouldn't be used. I'm starting to realise how little I actually no about bringing up a baby lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

My son had sensitive skin. I had to use non bio until he was about 3.


----------



## ttc_lolly

My eldest has the worst eczema ever and we can only use non bio so if you can use it then definitely do as it's much gentler on their skin :thumbup: my poor girl can't even have fabric conditioner on her clothes either though :(


----------



## Izzie74

ttc_lolly said:


> My eldest has the worst eczema ever and we can only use non bio so if you can use it then definitely do as it's much gentler on their skin :thumbup: my poor girl can't even have fabric conditioner on her clothes either though :(

I've always used non bio anyway due to exzema and sensitive skin from both me and my husband. And we also can't have softener as is causes us both to sneeze! Wonder if we will pass this on ... :dohh:


----------



## Izzie74

Just noticed on my ticker. 97 days to go. I'm out of triple figures! :happydance:


----------



## 0203

I love seeing my ticket go down lzzie I think we must all be in double figures Now, So exciting!!

Do any UK mums have any opinions on what bottles are the best to buy? I do plan on breastfeeding but as I've never done it before I would like to buy a few things just in case.


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi! 
I think I may be a stay at home mommy after my maternity leave. Been considering changing jobs anyway due to issues at work, but today the gave us the info on our health insurance changes in January. I bring home roughly $2800/month, and pay $600 in insurance premiums (that includes medical, dental, life, and short term disability). As of January 1st, our medical alone will be $1098/month. So by the time, I pay our insurance and then $600-800 in daycare I won't be bringing home but $250/Mont ( which will go to gas to get to work). In that case, why am I even working? We're considering options now, but th best idea so far is for me to stay home, get on the state program insurance (that I'm not eligible right now for because I make too much), and work around 4 shifts a month with a hospital or agency to bring in a little extra money. So instead of being away from my girls for 40 hours a week, I'll be gone 48 hours a month. Any advice from our US ladies? I live in Georgia by the way.


----------



## brunettebimbo

0203 said:


> I love seeing my ticket go down lzzie I think we must all be in double figures Now, So exciting!!
> 
> Do any UK mums have any opinions on what bottles are the best to buy? I do plan on breastfeeding but as I've never done it before I would like to buy a few things just in case.

Personally I have only got one bottle, it came with my Breast pump and is a Tommee Tippee one. I don't plan to buy anymore. I feel if I set up for formula feeding then I'm more likely to give up. I BF last time and there were times were had I had formula in the house I may have buckled but luckily I didn't and ended up BF until my son self weaned at 18 months. 

I've woken up in agony and can barely walk, took one look at Hubby and burst into tears. I feel like such a wimp but it hurts so much. The pain in my leg is awful!


----------



## ab75

I don't have any bottles and don't plan on buying any until baby is a bit older. Xx


----------



## 0203

Hope you feel better BB

I only plan on having whatever comes with the breastpump and as sterilisers are on offer at the moment I will most likely buy one of them too. So far I have stressed and debated over nearly everything I have bought but I guess all the brands must be good otherwise they just wouldn't sell but if anyone does have any particular preferences on a brand for all the feeding equipment please let me know


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tommee Tippee closer to nature is meant to be closest to breast.
I got my breast pump in a box which doubles up as a microwave steriliser. I don't plan to buy another as I don't plan to have anymore bottles.


----------



## ab75

I have an Avent steriliser from the girls and have used Avent bottles with expressed milk for them when they were about 4 months on a few occasions. I had tommee tippee with my pump but never used them xx


----------



## Izzie74

Have any UK mums signed up/collected their mum to be bounty pack from Asda or Boots? What's in it? Is it worth it?


----------



## sethsmummy

Tommie tippee - really good, I have some of the anti colic plus ones with the vents that go down the middle

Mam- also really good... used these with Ethan as he couldn't use tt. Mam have an oval teat instead of round and you don't need a steraliser for them as they do it in the microwave. 

Nuk- another different shaped teat which some babies find a lot easier than the standard but they look nothing like a nipple. 

Nuby natural touch - another one that looks like tt and claims to be best for.going between breast and bottle. 

Those four are the brands I have bought this time. I've used them all before and wanted a choice for Rohan as we struggled to find a bottle that worked for Ethan and his tongue shape. He couldn't get a proper latch on round teats so MAM was the best for him. Seth we used the tt anti colic plus which helped his reflux etc but they are pricey!

Momma by Tommy - fab! But a bit big. They have teats you can get that never loose flow no matter what position baby moves their head. 

Dr Brown's - supposed to.be fantastic for preventing colic. 

Avent- another that claims to be great for moving between breast and bottle. 

The only one out of those I've never used is Dr Brown's. Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Izzie I got a load of leaflets and vouchers, a nappy, a vest, a mini Johnson's pack (top to toe wash, baby oil, bum cream, wipes) and some dettol wipes and a persil towel. 

Make sure to sign up for Emma's diary too Hun as you get more bags from them too! Xx


----------



## Izzie74

sethsmummy said:


> Izzie I got a load of leaflets and vouchers, a nappy, a vest, a mini Johnson's pack (top to toe wash, baby oil, bum cream, wipes) and some dettol wipes and a persil towel.
> 
> Make sure to sign up for Emma's diary too Hun as you get more bags from them too! Xx

Thanks for the Emma's diary tip too. Have signed up today!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Izzie74 said:


> Have any UK mums signed up/collected their mum to be bounty pack from Asda or Boots? What's in it? Is it worth it?


I got mine last week. Definitely worth getting. I got a pack of socks, towel, loads of samples of things like sudacrem, mum&me products, dettol wipes, tena lady, a nappy, fairy non bio, a pen and loads of money off vouchers.


----------



## sethsmummy

:o you got fairy :o i didnt get any in mine :cry: i love the ones you get in the hospital


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Have any UK mums signed up/collected their mum to be bounty pack from Asda or Boots? What's in it? Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> I got mine last week. Definitely worth getting. I got a pack of socks, towel, loads of samples of things like sudacrem, mum&me products, dettol wipes, tena lady, a nappy, fairy non bio, a pen and loads of money off vouchers.Click to expand...

Seem to get different things in different places. I didn't get socks or a towel!


----------



## Kiwiberry

For breast pump, I really like the Medela pump in style. That is the one I currently use and it works perfectly. I am using the equipment with the medela pump which also works really nicely. As for bottles, I talked to a nurse about it and they all recommended Dr. Brown's. So those are the bottles I will be getting. I want to have bottles so that other family members can feed Riya sometimes and not just me.

https://www.drbrownsbaby.com/support/faq/bottles-accessories


----------



## hopeful2012

I used a medela pump in style with my first and I'm getting another of the same with this one. I used the bottles with the medela with slow flow nipples.


----------



## buddyIV

I'm planning on buying the medela pump with one or two bottles once baby gets to about 4 months. I'd like to establish BF and get into a nice rhythm with it before expressing. I feel like if I have all the stuff for doing bottles in the house from birth, I'm going to be more tempted to give up on BF, especially if we have the issues that came up last time. So to avoid even having the choice, I'm holding off on buying it. 

My thinking is that if feeding goes haywire any sooner than that, there's 24 hour supermarkets around that sell everything you need to bottle feed, so if i really, really need to, DH can always get a hold of some essentials. Baby won't starve! 

On another note: our pram arrived :happydance: I got it set up with the carrycot and it looks adorable...made it all real for DH I think! Hope everyone is doing great x


----------



## sethsmummy

woop buddy thats fab! IF hes anything like my dh there will be a teddy strapped in there soon with a nappy on :haha: 

i get my pram on the 11th november! Cant wait! 


today dh is a complete and utter [email protected]! came to bed... snored like a bloody pig and then at 4am decided he wanted a drink... so he noisily went and got one... then for some stupid idiotic reason went into the boys room and turned their music mobile on then noisily went to the toilet... 10 minutes later and voila... im the idiot whos got to be up with them while he gets to go back to freaking sleep! And he wonders why im always so tired!!

Getting horrible sharp pains aswell so i know fine well im going to be one grumpy woman today! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would have kicked him out of bed to deal with the boys. How inconsiderate :growlmad:


----------



## Jennuuh

Hi Ladies - I've been debating whether or not to join since I'm such a horrible updater.. but why not! Is there still time? Baby girl is due Jan. 12th, but at this point I have complete placenta previa (with not a lot of hope of it moving since it went from partial to complete in 6wks) so baby will be here either Jan. 1st or 2nd depending on when we can schedule a section. Reaaally hoping for the 1st - My husbands birthday is May 1st, and I'm Dec. 1st so I thought it would be cool to have her on Jan. 1st. 

Anyone else with placenta previa or know they're having a c-section? I'm having such a hard time dealing with the section and the only reason is because I'm scared I won't be able to bond with her - I want her in my arms as soon as they get her cleaned up and I've read so many sites that say they let you see her face and then whisk them away to a room over to put them under a warmer. I'm going to absolutely freak out if they do that. =/


----------



## Izzie74

Jennuuh said:


> Hi Ladies - I've been debating whether or not to join since I'm such a horrible updater.. but why not! Is there still time? Baby girl is due Jan. 12th, but at this point I have complete placenta previa (with not a lot of hope of it moving since it went from partial to complete in 6wks) so baby will be here either Jan. 1st or 2nd depending on when we can schedule a section. Reaaally hoping for the 1st - My husbands birthday is May 1st, and I'm Dec. 1st so I thought it would be cool to have her on Jan. 1st.
> 
> Anyone else with placenta previa or know they're having a c-section? I'm having such a hard time dealing with the section and the only reason is because I'm scared I won't be able to bond with her - I want her in my arms as soon as they get her cleaned up and I've read so many sites that say they let you see her face and then whisk them away to a room over to put them under a warmer. I'm going to absolutely freak out if they do that. =/

Welcome to the group. 

Have you spoken to your midwife/hospital about your wishes after the csection? Will you oh be there to hold while they sort you out? Talk it through with them so you can find out why they have whisked babies away, and why you don't want that to happen.


----------



## ab75

Hi Jenna xx
Tara, kick him out of bed and get yourself some sleep xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Welcome :hi:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Jennuuh said:


> Hi Ladies - I've been debating whether or not to join since I'm such a horrible updater.. but why not! Is there still time? Baby girl is due Jan. 12th, but at this point I have complete placenta previa (with not a lot of hope of it moving since it went from partial to complete in 6wks) so baby will be here either Jan. 1st or 2nd depending on when we can schedule a section. Reaaally hoping for the 1st - My husbands birthday is May 1st, and I'm Dec. 1st so I thought it would be cool to have her on Jan. 1st.
> 
> Anyone else with placenta previa or know they're having a c-section? I'm having such a hard time dealing with the section and the only reason is because I'm scared I won't be able to bond with her - I want her in my arms as soon as they get her cleaned up and I've read so many sites that say they let you see her face and then whisk them away to a room over to put them under a warmer. I'm going to absolutely freak out if they do that. =/

Of course it's not too late to join! Welcome and (belated!) congrats :flower:

We've used TT CTN bottles and the ones that came with my medala swing pump. Have stocked up on bottles, as even though I will be exclusively bf'ing again I do want to try and get baby used to taking expressed milk from time to time. DD2 was a nightmare and refused a bottle until she was 10 months old! Made me going anywhere without her very, very difficult!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Jennuuh said:


> Hi Ladies - I've been debating whether or not to join since I'm such a horrible updater.. but why not! Is there still time? Baby girl is due Jan. 12th, but at this point I have complete placenta previa (with not a lot of hope of it moving since it went from partial to complete in 6wks) so baby will be here either Jan. 1st or 2nd depending on when we can schedule a section. Reaaally hoping for the 1st - My husbands birthday is May 1st, and I'm Dec. 1st so I thought it would be cool to have her on Jan. 1st.
> 
> Anyone else with placenta previa or know they're having a c-section? I'm having such a hard time dealing with the section and the only reason is because I'm scared I won't be able to bond with her - I want her in my arms as soon as they get her cleaned up and I've read so many sites that say they let you see her face and then whisk them away to a room over to put them under a warmer. I'm going to absolutely freak out if they do that. =/

Welcome to the group! :wave: 
Congrats as well!


----------



## Jennuuh

Izzie74 said:


> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - I've been debating whether or not to join since I'm such a horrible updater.. but why not! Is there still time? Baby girl is due Jan. 12th, but at this point I have complete placenta previa (with not a lot of hope of it moving since it went from partial to complete in 6wks) so baby will be here either Jan. 1st or 2nd depending on when we can schedule a section. Reaaally hoping for the 1st - My husbands birthday is May 1st, and I'm Dec. 1st so I thought it would be cool to have her on Jan. 1st.
> 
> Anyone else with placenta previa or know they're having a c-section? I'm having such a hard time dealing with the section and the only reason is because I'm scared I won't be able to bond with her - I want her in my arms as soon as they get her cleaned up and I've read so many sites that say they let you see her face and then whisk them away to a room over to put them under a warmer. I'm going to absolutely freak out if they do that. =/
> 
> Welcome to the group.
> 
> Have you spoken to your midwife/hospital about your wishes after the csection? Will you oh be there to hold while they sort you out? Talk it through with them so you can find out why they have whisked babies away, and why you don't want that to happen.Click to expand...

Thank you ladies!! Glad I'm not too late :) 

I haven't gone back to the Dr. since finding out - My next appt. with him is Nov. 5th and I'll express my concerns then. We're touring the two hospitals on Tuesday and I'll be asking them how their policies are, etc. I'd rather have her skin to skin while they stitch me up. If I can't, then my husband will definitely be in there to hold her where I can physically see them both!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Welcome! No worries about updating. There's plenty who just stalk or only comment occasionally. There's also a secret FB group if that interests you at all. 

I don't have any experience with placental previa. I hope the hospital will let you have what u want!!


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> woop buddy thats fab! IF hes anything like my dh there will be a teddy strapped in there soon with a nappy on :haha:
> 
> i get my pram on the 11th november! Cant wait!
> 
> 
> today dh is a complete and utter [email protected]! came to bed... snored like a bloody pig and then at 4am decided he wanted a drink... so he noisily went and got one... then for some stupid idiotic reason went into the boys room and turned their music mobile on then noisily went to the toilet... 10 minutes later and voila... im the idiot whos got to be up with them while he gets to go back to freaking sleep! And he wonders why im always so tired!!
> 
> Getting horrible sharp pains aswell so i know fine well im going to be one grumpy woman today! x

Oh my goodness...sometimes these men just don't think do they!? I don't think they realise how tired you get just being pregnant, let alone looking after LO's too. I'd be sooooo grumpy if DH did that to me, like , an all day grump rather than a pre-cuppa-tea grump :haha: Hope you got a bit of a lie in today to make up for it! X



Jennuuh said:


> Hi Ladies - I've been debating whether or not to join since I'm such a horrible updater.. but why not! Is there still time? Baby girl is due Jan. 12th, but at this point I have complete placenta previa (with not a lot of hope of it moving since it went from partial to complete in 6wks) so baby will be here either Jan. 1st or 2nd depending on when we can schedule a section. Reaaally hoping for the 1st - My husbands birthday is May 1st, and I'm Dec. 1st so I thought it would be cool to have her on Jan. 1st.
> 
> Anyone else with placenta previa or know they're having a c-section? I'm having such a hard time dealing with the section and the only reason is because I'm scared I won't be able to bond with her - I want her in my arms as soon as they get her cleaned up and I've read so many sites that say they let you see her face and then whisk them away to a room over to put them under a warmer. I'm going to absolutely freak out if they do that. =/

Hi and welcome! I don't have any experience with placenta previa, but like tthe other ladies have said, I know you can ask a lot of questions about what happens after the section. I know some women who've been able to have skin to skin after a section, so it's definitely worth asking about their usual practices and policies. There's nothing wrong with stipulating it in your birth plan as something that's very important to you, and requesting that you get that contact if there's no reason not to. I hope the hospital visits go well! X


----------



## sethsmummy

buddy - i went back to bed when i got him up. much needed nap! :D 




Jennuuh said:


> Hi Ladies - I've been debating whether or not to join since I'm such a horrible updater.. but why not! Is there still time? Baby girl is due Jan. 12th, but at this point I have complete placenta previa (with not a lot of hope of it moving since it went from partial to complete in 6wks) so baby will be here either Jan. 1st or 2nd depending on when we can schedule a section. Reaaally hoping for the 1st - My husbands birthday is May 1st, and I'm Dec. 1st so I thought it would be cool to have her on Jan. 1st.
> 
> Anyone else with placenta previa or know they're having a c-section? I'm having such a hard time dealing with the section and the only reason is because I'm scared I won't be able to bond with her - I want her in my arms as soon as they get her cleaned up and I've read so many sites that say they let you see her face and then whisk them away to a room over to put them under a warmer. I'm going to absolutely freak out if they do that. =/

hey hun! :hi: I cant remember what thread i was in with you but welcome hun!! 

i dont have previa but i have had a section. Google a "natural section". They do everything much slower when you want it that way. With Ethan they they dropped the drape as they were pulling him out and stepped him out instead of just pulling him straight out.. so head, and then his shoulders came out and slowly the rest of him and they lifted him straight up so DH could get a photo of him and i could see him. They delayed cutting the cord for 2 minutes. Then they put the drape back up and DH went with the midwife over to the warmer and they cleaned him up and DH got to shorten the cord. Once he was weighed and clean he was wrapped up and brought straight to me. I was asked if i wanted to old him (wrapped in the blanket) but i said no as i was being suffocated by my boobs :haha: so DH sat beside me with him <3 They took dh and baby through to the recovery room while i was moved beds and then i was took straight through with them (10 minutes max.. but im a big woman so a thinner woman would be done a lot quicker). I got my skin to skin once in recover and it was amazing.. he was put straight on the breast and fed like a champ :D I aboslutely loved my section and have now decided i want to book a repeat section for this one as i dont want to be induced. xx


----------



## Pix

sethsmummy said:


> buddy - i went back to bed when i got him up. much needed nap! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - I've been debating whether or not to join since I'm such a horrible updater.. but why not! Is there still time? Baby girl is due Jan. 12th, but at this point I have complete placenta previa (with not a lot of hope of it moving since it went from partial to complete in 6wks) so baby will be here either Jan. 1st or 2nd depending on when we can schedule a section. Reaaally hoping for the 1st - My husbands birthday is May 1st, and I'm Dec. 1st so I thought it would be cool to have her on Jan. 1st.
> 
> Anyone else with placenta previa or know they're having a c-section? I'm having such a hard time dealing with the section and the only reason is because I'm scared I won't be able to bond with her - I want her in my arms as soon as they get her cleaned up and I've read so many sites that say they let you see her face and then whisk them away to a room over to put them under a warmer. I'm going to absolutely freak out if they do that. =/
> 
> hey hun! :hi: I cant remember what thread i was in with you but welcome hun!!
> 
> i dont have previa but i have had a section. Google a "natural section". They do everything much slower when you want it that way. With Ethan they they dropped the drape as they were pulling him out and stepped him out instead of just pulling him straight out.. so head, and then his shoulders came out and slowly the rest of him and they lifted him straight up so DH could get a photo of him and i could see him. They delayed cutting the cord for 2 minutes. Then they put the drape back up and DH went with the midwife over to the warmer and they cleaned him up and DH got to shorten the cord. Once he was weighed and clean he was wrapped up and brought straight to me. I was asked if i wanted to old him (wrapped in the blanket) but i said no as i was being suffocated by my boobs :haha: so DH sat beside me with him <3 They took dh and baby through to the recovery room while i was moved beds and then i was took straight through with them (10 minutes max.. but im a big woman so a thinner woman would be done a lot quicker). I got my skin to skin once in recover and it was amazing.. he was put straight on the breast and fed like a champ :D I aboslutely loved my section and have now decided i want to book a repeat section for this one as i dont want to be induced. xxClick to expand...

I had no idea this was even an option and it's absolutely incredible. I think I'll add it to my just in case senarios! 

Welcome Jen!

Everyone looks like there are doing fairly well over all!! 


Not horribly bad on my end. My belly button seems to have herniated. And it's sore as anything but I knew this was a possibility and had a plan for it. 

Anyone taking zofran still? I have an rx and took it for the first time yesterday. I'm not sure how I feel about it. Sure it kept me from projectile vomiting however I can't decide if the gas it gave me was worth the trade off. :-/


----------



## hopeful2012

hi ladies, i attached a picture of my almost 2 year old from church recently...i love this picture. I also saw a couple pictures of me from my mom's 50th birthday party that i actually liked.- this is rare because i usually feel like i look huge in pictures, but ive lost weight this pregnancy and i can see it in the pictures. As soon as my mom sends me the picture of myself at 27 weeks (last week) ill upload it. 

Jenna- At the hospital im using, if you have a scheduled c section they still encourage skin to skin immediately following delivery. With emergency or urgent sections, they dont allow it because the mom is usually under general anesthetic then. They will allow the father to do skin to skin in this circumstance. I was induced with my daughter and im hoping to be induced again as i had a great experience. 

I have my glucose tolerance test in the morning and im not looking foward to it...Yuck!

I also realized that i only have 12 weeks left and a 2 year olds party plus christmas to plan along with getting ready for baby. I havent bought much this time around. 

I need a support belt! Any suggestions? There are so many to choose from.
 



Attached Files:







10360951_10154749916080177_2452459325793435661_n.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kiwiberry

Adorable picture Hopeful! Can't wait to see one of you and your lovely bump!

Here is one of Riya I got tonight. She is finally able to wear clothes and is up to 1275g now! She just barely fits into preemie clothes, but we all think that's adorable lol.
 



Attached Files:







10402066_10202949509207425_5566887884011159390_n.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 0203

She is beautiful kiwi!


----------



## wildchic

Hopeful & Kiwi- beautiful pics of your dd's!! And glad Riya is doing so well kiwi! She's growing nicely!

Jennuuh- welcome:) I have no experience with placenta previa(sp?) But I will be doing c-section due to twins and my previous section with dd. 
Its best you speak to your hospital/doc and make it clear as to how you feel. Skin to skin would be nice, but not all hospitals allow that with c-sections. So be sure to find out if yours does!

Sethsmummy- glad you managed to get some sleep after what dh did! Men!!!

AFM- love my new house!! It just feels so right! Its just a bit difficult getting places as its a huge house compared to the apartment I come from and the huge tummy ain't helping either,lol.

Is anyone else getting BH continuously? It happens all the time to me, like 15minutes apart! And its starting to hurt a bit now!


I forgot to upload the pics from my last scan(a week ago!) So doing it now. Its zoomed in so not that clear. One baby is looking at you and the other is sucking her thumb:)

Oh and I go for a 4D scan tomorrow, did I mention its FREE?? All included in the hospital plan when I booked my bed. Will also be getting a whole lot of other goodies and they gave me a list of all the things I'll need for when packing my bag.

So I'll update again with the 4D pics and I might upload the video too:)

Hope everyone is well!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bottom @26weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SCgirl

I've been having tons of BH- the more I do, the more I get. The only thing I've found that helps (a little) is wearing a support belt. Mine are starting to get uncomfortable too.

I'm taking a sick day from work today because my lower back hurts incredibly bad- I'm having to shuffle to walk around, and my job involves bending/squatting/lifting/dodging kids! (It's been hurting for a while, but it's been getting worse last day or two, and my lady parts hurt this morning and now having occasional mild period-like cramps. Welcome to the third tri, eh?)


----------



## wildchic

Oh man! It doesn't want me to upload my other pic:( 

Will try later again.


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well :) I reached 30 weeks today which means I'm in the final stretch, only 10 weeks to go! I can't believe we are all getting so close to holding our little ones! It's so exciting.


----------



## ab75

Wifey, snap. Lol the final countdown is on!
Happy 30 weeks. 
Wildchic glad you are settling in to your new home. 
Gorgeous pics of your girls ladies. 
Sc hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beautiful pics Hopeful & Kiwi :cloud9: and love your scan pic wildchic!

Happy 30 weeks Ab & wifey :wohoo: I hit 30wks yesterday and can't believe I'll be in single digit countdowns as of next week :argh: I don't feel ready for this!


----------



## sunshine85

*Hello girls!  Not sure why I do not receive the notifications via email anymore but I am still here! I will be 30 weeks on Thursday!!   * I hope all you girls are doing wonderful in your pregnancies. I cannot believe how surreal this all is. I still cannot believe I have made it thus far. So very blessed.

I will post a pic of our last ultrasound which was at 28 weeks and some days. We found out that my DH will be deploying at the end of this month, for 6 months so he will not be here for the birth, and will not return until she is 3 months old by then. I am taking it hard but going one day at a time. Anyway, hope you all are having a wonderful day :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







babyM.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wifey2013

sunshine85 said:


> *Hello girls!  Not sure why I do not receive the notifications via email anymore but I am still here! I will be 30 weeks on Thursday!!   * I hope all you girls are doing wonderful in your pregnancies. I cannot believe how surreal this all is. I still cannot believe I have made it thus far. So very blessed.
> 
> I will post a pic of our last ultrasound which was at 28 weeks and some days. We found out that my DH will be deploying at the end of this month, for 6 months so he will not be here for the birth, and will not return until she is 3 months old by then. I am taking it hard but going one day at a time. Anyway, hope you all are having a wonderful day :hugs:

Hi Sunshine, so sorry to hear about your husband, it must be so hard on you both. It's an amazing thing he's doing for the Country though. Stay positive and try to think about how amazing it will be when he does come home to meet his baby girl! Sending hugs your way!


----------



## sunshine85

wifey2013 said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> *Hello girls!  Not sure why I do not receive the notifications via email anymore but I am still here! I will be 30 weeks on Thursday!!   * I hope all you girls are doing wonderful in your pregnancies. I cannot believe how surreal this all is. I still cannot believe I have made it thus far. So very blessed.
> 
> I will post a pic of our last ultrasound which was at 28 weeks and some days. We found out that my DH will be deploying at the end of this month, for 6 months so he will not be here for the birth, and will not return until she is 3 months old by then. I am taking it hard but going one day at a time. Anyway, hope you all are having a wonderful day :hugs:
> 
> Hi Sunshine, so sorry to hear about your husband, it must be so hard on you both. It's an amazing thing he's doing for the Country though. Stay positive and try to think about how amazing it will be when he does come home to meet his baby girl! Sending hugs your way!Click to expand...


Thank you lovebug :) He was on his way out of it but with her on the way and jobs very difficult to come by here, the pay is amazing so we decided it was best he goes. I am very proud of him :)


----------



## buddyIV

Such lovely photos *hopeful* and *kiwi*! 

And great scan pics *wildchic* and *sunshine*, babies are looking so much bigger now aren't they!? 

Sorry to hear your husband will be away when you give birth *sunshine*, it must be really hard for you both. It is an amazing thing he's doing for his country though, and I'm sure he knows how proud you are of him. Your baby girl will so be so proud of him too! Have you thought about who else you would like with you when you give birth? My DH missed our son's birth (total incompetence from the hospital, but that's another story!), so I gave birth alone. I wish I'd had someone with me, as that support is sooooo important. I'm looking forward to having some company this time around!


----------



## sunshine85

buddyIV, yeah my mom is actually coming in Nov 1st and will stay until the birth and until he returns. My MIL and his grandmother are both coming in when I go into labor (they live 4 hours away in Miami).I also have a bit of friends who want to be there but I am okay with just my mom, his and grandmother being in the delivery room. :)


----------



## buddyIV

sunshine85 said:


> buddyIV, yeah my mom is actually coming in Nov 1st and will stay until the birth and until he returns. My MIL and his grandmother are both coming in when I go into labor (they live 4 hours away in Miami).I also have a bit of friends who want to be there but I am okay with just my mom, his and grandmother being in the delivery room. :)

That sounds lovely sunshine! I think having some female energy in the room will be brilliant, and they all know just how you're feeling! At the moment it's just going to be my husband and I, but I think I might have the Mum's on call just in case I need some female support.


----------



## cheezytrish

Jennuuh said:


> Hi Ladies - I've been debating whether or not to join since I'm such a horrible updater.. but why not! Is there still time? Baby girl is due Jan. 12th, but at this point I have complete placenta previa (with not a lot of hope of it moving since it went from partial to complete in 6wks) so baby will be here either Jan. 1st or 2nd depending on when we can schedule a section. Reaaally hoping for the 1st - My husbands birthday is May 1st, and I'm Dec. 1st so I thought it would be cool to have her on Jan. 1st.
> 
> Anyone else with placenta previa or know they're having a c-section? I'm having such a hard time dealing with the section and the only reason is because I'm scared I won't be able to bond with her - I want her in my arms as soon as they get her cleaned up and I've read so many sites that say they let you see her face and then whisk them away to a room over to put them under a warmer. I'm going to absolutely freak out if they do that. =/



Sorry for not posting in so long ladies...I'm only 200 or so pages behind - oops!

I really wanted to write and reassure you Jennuuh about the c-section. My best friend is a specialist nurse in the maternity ward and also reads/writes and does a lot or research specifically regarding c-sections. I was getting really scared that I might need a c-section (I have gestational diabetes) but she reassured me about the bonding issue.

Basically she said:
1) The concept of instant bonding was an idea presented in the 70's that is essentially a myth that won't die. (yes, babies need to be held and loved and touched but later bonding - and it won't be much later with a c-section - won't damage that).
2) It gives the partner/father a unique chance to have time with the baby that they often miss out on.
3) Not every mother feels an instant deep bonded love for their child the minute they see them and we shouldn't feel guilty if we don't because it will happen. (having a painful/extremely long labour doesn't exactly put people in a loving mood - but she said she's seem women get upset with themselves for 'not feeling the right thing immediately')

I found her info really took the pressure and potential guilt off my shoulders. Hope it helps!


----------



## hopeful2012

I had my GTT today-ugh it was so nasty, but i managed to not puke. I should know in a couple days of the results. I have had an awful headache all day and ended up staying home after the appointment (well after i ran a couple errands and shopped a little). I got the cutest little booties for the baby and her first little sister onesie. I bought me a support belt as i seem to be having alot more lower abdomen and back pain this time around. The appointment went well today (this is the doctor that i generally dont like as much, but he was great today). They are concerned because i have continuously lost weight the whole pregnancy but this month dropped 5-6 pounds. I go back in three weeks and they are hoping that i will at least maintain my current weight. I have lost 15 pounds total this pregnancy. They will monitor Madelyn closely to make sure the weight loss isnt affecting her. At the moment, he said that she is head down, measuring right, and basically hovering at/in my pelvis (which is causing the pain). They did tell me to try to snack/eat more throughout the day. Im still having problems with my appetite and nothing ever sounds good to me, but i try to keep fresh fruits, popcorn, ice cream, etc in the house (usually my hubby and 2 year old eats most of it)


----------



## sethsmummy

sorry to hear some of you ladies are ill and having pains :hugs: Really hope it doesnt last long at all. Sorry iv forgotten already what iv just read :dohh: baby brain :dohh: 

I had my diabetic appointment yesterday and have been put on metformin and changed consultants to the high risk one. Theyv pulled my growth scan forward to tuesday instead of thursday.. x


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> sorry to hear some of you ladies are ill and having pains :hugs: Really hope it doesnt last long at all. Sorry iv forgotten already what iv just read :dohh: baby brain :dohh:
> 
> I had my diabetic appointment yesterday and have been put on metformin and changed consultants to the high risk one. Theyv pulled my growth scan forward to tuesday instead of thursday.. x

:hugs: Hope you're feeling ok about it all xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

i am buddy thank you :) The meds have made me feel like crap today though .. and i had an apple at lunch time... an hour later my bs was 10.8!!! thats the worst iv ever had! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

So sorry to hear your hubby will be deployed when you give birth sunshine, but that's great you have such lovely family to be for there for you <3

Tara, I didn't know you had GD hun? Hope the meds settle down and you feel better soon :hugs: that's great you get to see little guy a couple of days sooner though!

Hope everyone's well? :flower: I have been having these palpitations on and off since Friday. I wasn't initially worried, but the fact they keep coming and going and my pulse is up to 118 when resting has me worried :wacko: I spoke to my MW and ADAU and they're all as puzzled as me! I don't have any pains or swelling in my legs (to go along with the breathlessness, together both are signs for blood clots) and my BP is fine, and I otherwise I feel ok so no one seems to think it's pregnancy related. Seeing my GP tomorrow anyway just for a check over and to make sure I'm not having a slow heart attack or anything like that :lol:


----------



## wildchic

My baby girls 4D scan was excellent! Got to see the bottom baby's gender, definitely a girl:). The top baby didn't want to play nice at all! She turned her back to the probe, so only got like 3/4 good scans.

Here are my girls:)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bottom 4D.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5









Baby Top 4D.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ab75

Cute pics wild chic xx
Hope you are ok lolly xx

Afm, I have a growth scan tomorrow morning to see if I can get a home birth or not. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

ttc_lolly said:


> So sorry to hear your hubby will be deployed when you give birth sunshine, but that's great you have such lovely family to be for there for you <3
> 
> Tara, I didn't know you had GD hun? Hope the meds settle down and you feel better soon :hugs: that's great you get to see little guy a couple of days sooner though!
> 
> Hope everyone's well? :flower: I have been having these palpitations on and off since Friday. I wasn't initially worried, but the fact they keep coming and going and my pulse is up to 118 when resting has me worried :wacko: I spoke to my MW and ADAU and they're all as puzzled as me! I don't have any pains or swelling in my legs (to go along with the breathlessness, together both are signs for blood clots) and my BP is fine, and I otherwise I feel ok so no one seems to think it's pregnancy related. Seeing my GP tomorrow anyway just for a check over and to make sure I'm not having a slow heart attack or anything like that :lol:


Oh dear, hope everything is ok! I have PVC's on a daily basis, but my HR is always in the 70's and mine seem to be related to other issues I have. I am having an echo done next wed though as they found a murmur. 
If ur GP can't figure it out, maybe ask for a cardiology referral. If they don't give u one. Better safe than sorry. You want to make sure nothing serious is going on. Keep us updated!!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no sunshine :( so sorry your oh wont be there for the birth :( :hugs: :hugs: 

lolly - i do. i failed my gtt around 2 weeks ago.. was at the clinic on tuesday and officially diagnosed due to my numbers so started on metformin. Shes a little worried though because one of the side effects is diarrhoea and i already have toilet issues. It kicked in last night but thankfully just one episode. If i doesnt calm down ill be switched to insulin next week. 
ooo palpatations are horrid. I get them quite often lately. my pulse rests at around 122 during pregnancy :) has done ever since i had ethan. 

wildchic - omg cute pics <3 <3 love love love them! 

ab - good luck hun i have my fingers crossed!! 

:dohh: I get myself some raisins and 2 baby bell for breakfast.... and the boys have ate theirs and now stealing my baby bell :dohh:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi. Hope everyone is ok. Still stressed trying to sort this stupid mortgage out! The solicitors have started the searches and one has come back already. They are waiting on one part of the contract from the sellers solicitors. So things are going ok on that part. The bank however, have lost our mortgage application, our financial advisor isn't helping much as he rarely calls us back so we don't know what is happening. Apparently as its the banks fault, they have said if the interest rate is lower than what we were put on, then they will put us on the lower rate, but if it's higher, they will honour the rate we were given. Just want it sorted now.

Had my growth scan on Monday, baby girl is growing fine, no concerns about her head measurements now. I had the consultant appointment on Tuesday, bit pointless really i was literally only in there for a minute. Said everything is fine, something was showing up in my urine which they are sending off, mw sent it off 2 weeks ago too though i never heard back. I go back to see the consultant in 6 weeks. 
I have my whooping cough jab tonight, anyone else had theirs? How were you after it?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww sorry to hear that Tara, but if guess it's good you're being closely monitored and I expect baby will be delivered a little earlier (depending on size/response to meds)? :hugs:

What lovely pics wildchic! And glad you got to confirm the shy baby's gender :haha: 2 girls are a blessing!

Thanks ladies :hugs: appt with the doctor in half an hour, but my pulse seems fine today so not sure how he's going to be able to check me over when I'm doing good!? Oh well, still going a lot and voicing my concerns. I know as our blood volume increases our pulse would too, but I feel crazy weird when it happens (and as it's not constant it's a bit unnerving). It's like an andrenaline rush but feels horrible :nope: my fiend said it sounds a little like a panic/anxiety attack, which I guess she right, but I'll literally be sat there doing nothing and it just starts!


----------



## ab75

Hope your appointment went well lolly. 

Thanks Tara. 

Hope you get things finalised soon Welsh girl and glad baby is growing well.

Been for my growth scan and as long as baby stays cooking until 37weeks at least, I can have my home birth xx


----------



## Izzie74

So I've started my baby shopping at last! Just some basics, but I feel more prepared now. At least she'll have some clothes to wear and a place to sleep!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's great news Ab :yipee: fx'd for that home birth!

Izzie, I did the same and felt so much relief at finally getting a bit ready for her arrival!

Well ladies, I'm off to the hospital! Had my drs appt and told him about my heightened pulse and my breathlessness when it's happening etc, and the GO asked if I had swelling and pain in either of my legs, to which I answered no. He said he thought my right calf looked a bit bigger than the left :wacko: and there was a bit of difference when he clasped each one between his hands. Got his tape measure out and my right calf is 3cms bigger, which doesn't seem like a lot but because of the other symptoms he wants me to get checked out to rule out DVT/pulmonary embolism. I'm sure it's neither (I HOPE!) but best to get checked out I guess. Will update when I can x


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh no Lolly. Good luck Hun!!:hugs:

Izzie glad you've managed to get started. Feels so much better once your starting to.get organised. 


Welsh I'm glad everything was good on your scan Hun! I've not had my whopping cough or flu jags yet. In fact they've not even been mentioned! 
Sorry to.hear your still having trouble with the bank 

Ab. Glad your scan.went well too Hun. 

Iv just built organs cot <3
 



Attached Files:







received_10152868518405329.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 7









received_10152868518625329.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sethsmummy

Organs :s. Stupid tablet. Rohans!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi. Hope everyone is ok. Still stressed trying to sort this stupid mortgage out! The solicitors have started the searches and one has come back already. They are waiting on one part of the contract from the sellers solicitors. So things are going ok on that part. The bank however, have lost our mortgage application, our financial advisor isn't helping much as he rarely calls us back so we don't know what is happening. Apparently as its the banks fault, they have said if the interest rate is lower than what we were put on, then they will put us on the lower rate, but if it's higher, they will honour the rate we were given. Just want it sorted now.
> 
> Had my growth scan on Monday, baby girl is growing fine, no concerns about her head measurements now. I had the consultant appointment on Tuesday, bit pointless really i was literally only in there for a minute. Said everything is fine, something was showing up in my urine which they are sending off, mw sent it off 2 weeks ago too though i never heard back. I go back to see the consultant in 6 weeks.
> I have my whooping cough jab tonight, anyone else had theirs? How were you after it?

Sorry about your mortgage hell. What a pain!!:growlmad:

Great that baby girl is growing well!:happydance:

I had my whooping cough and flu jabs yesterday. My adult son had his a couple of days ago and my husband had his last week. No after effects at all except for sore shoulders. :thumbup:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Izzie74 said:


> So I've started my baby shopping at last! Just some basics, but I feel more prepared now. At least she'll have some clothes to wear and a place to sleep!

Oh my gosh Izzie, you are NOT alone!:hugs:

You're ahead of us! We have NOTHING except some clothes. Baby boy will have to sleep in an emptied out dresser drawer if this keeps up! We don't even have a room for him yet - but I have almost totally cleared out my office so hubs can start the renovations.:dohh:


----------



## JanetPlanet

sethsmummy said:


> Organs :s. Stupid tablet. Rohans!!

I had a good snicker at that. At first I thought, "But isn't his name Rohan?" :haha: The cot looks adorable hun. Good job!


----------



## Izzie74

JanetPlanet said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Organs :s. Stupid tablet. Rohans!!
> 
> I had a good snicker at that. At first I thought, "But isn't his name Rohan?" :haha: The cot looks adorable hun. Good job!Click to expand...

Lol - and I thought organ's was some obscure make!:haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh so cute Tara! Organ :haha:

Oh ladies, what an evening :wacko: was referred to the ambulatory ward at hospital and the nurses there didn't seem too concerned because I've got no pain in my legs or chest. I was told I'd just have blood tests to rule out clotting, so they took some bloods and I had to sit in the waiting room basically waiting to be given the all clear. A nurse came back an hour later and asked if she could do an ECG on me, which I thought was odd but we went ahead and did that. Then the consultant came in to see me... bloods came back positive for clotting, or a clot, or something I don't know. Either way it's not good, as we was expecting it to be negative. So I'm being treated as if I do have a clot for now, was given a blood thinning injection and have to go back first thing tomorrow for another injection and then a Doppler scan on my legs. Then I have to go to Northampton hospital for a specialist chest scan :nope: I'm told it's still not definite, and the chances of it being a pulmonary embolism (the serious kind) is very low as I'm not having any chest pain. Hopefully it's just nothing, and my bloods just showed me as high risk and it'll mean I'm just monitored even more highly for that. Could be DVT but that's treatable/manageable. Just hoping it's nothing :( arghh I get the worst luck for last few weeks of pregnancies!


----------



## wildchic

Sethsmummy- the cot looks lovely! Can't wait to get ours! Hopefully soon!

Lolly- I hope all is ok hun! Please do keep us updated!

Izzie- yay for shopping for baby things! I haven't started yet! And time is nearing!

Welsh- sorry you're having all that issues with the bank! Hope all works out for you hun! Glad to hear your baby girl is doing well though!


----------



## wildchic

Lolly- hope its not as bad and that the blood thinning injection helps! Did they say if it will have any effects on baby?


----------



## sethsmummy

HAha sometimes I think my kindle has its own sense.of humour ;) 

Oh no Lolly :hugs: I am thinking of you Hun!! Fx it is either just showing as your high risk or it is dvt and treatable :hugs: keep us updated Hun. 

The cot is a kinder valley mini kai cot. I got mine from Asia for £49 and it comes in LOADS of different colours. It's 100*50 so won't last as long as a standard cot but i dont have them in a cot for more than 15 months so should.be fine for us :) xx

EDIT - ASDA for goodness sake ASDA!! Not bloody Asia. This kindle hates me.sometimes!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Injections are completely fine for baby so the consultant said, just doing some reading up now. They can cause burst blood vessels though so I'm to expect some nose bleeds (if I'm on them for long) but if I start bleeding down below I'm to go straight in to a&e. Such a pain, but I'm glad they're doing all the scans and ruling out all possibilities. Just to think I wasn't even going to see my GP about my symptoms as thought I was being a bit of a hypochondriac!


----------



## brunettebimbo

What injections are you on? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ab75

Hope all is ok lolly.
I went in with dd2 at about 32 weeks as I was breathless and they kept me in overnight as they thought I had a blood clot. Turns out I never but I had fragmin injections for a few days and then for a few days after she was born.
Hope your next appointment goes well xx


----------



## Jennuuh

Thank you for all the support ladies! Some of you had some great advice and definitely gave me more to talk about with my Dr. and the hospitals when we finally get to tour them! (I came down with a sinus infection, so I didn't think it was wise to go visiting nurses who care for a ton of pregnant women and new babies!) 

Sorry to hear that Lolly - Hoping they can figure out what's going on asap!

Love the cot Sethsmummy!

Hope you're able to get your home birth Ab!

Welshgirl - I haven't been offered whooping cough yet, but I think I would definitely get it or I'll ask for it. I refused the flu shot for now, but once I feel better I'll be getting it for the sake of her!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thanks everyone. So last night we had a message from our financial advisor. Him and someone from the bank had been on the phone and he was giving them the info to put through again, they did all they could yesterday and hoping it will all be resolved today. The good news is that the interest rate has come down quite a bit so we are now on the lower rate.

I went for my whooping cough jab, my arm just feels bruised now and was sore to sleep on. I had a letter last month from my doctor telling me to make an appointment for my flu jab and then the whooping cough between 28 and 30something weeks.


lolly - thinking of you. Hope it isn't anything too serious. It goes to show, how ever small we think something is and that we think it may be wasting the doctors time, it's always worth going to get checked out. Update us when you can xx


----------



## Izzie74

I had to take heparin and aspirin for the first three months to thin blood. All info and advice is that it is fine for the baby.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Welshgirl we are in a similar situation to u, except we aren't using an advisor cos my oh used to work in mortgages so we have to do all the chasing ourselves. The solicitors first lost some stuff then the lender seems to be terrible at communication, the persons agent that were buying off is terrible too and we have to constantly chase for updates. Now I'm having to chase the solicitors again to give them answers they want but won't return my calls. Amazes me that people actually manage to buy and sell houses lol. Currently our buyer is sat twiddling their thumbs because they are cash buyers with no chain, we are just waiting for our solicitors to do their job as far as we no but who nos with the ones were buying from all we've been told is that they have their finance in place but that's it. I keep panicking that we won't be moved before Xmas and then the baby will come along at the worst possible time lol. 
Fun times eh!!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

itsnowmyturn said:


> Welshgirl we are in a similar situation to u, except we aren't using an advisor cos my oh used to work in mortgages so we have to do all the chasing ourselves. The solicitors first lost some stuff then the lender seems to be terrible at communication, the persons agent that were buying off is terrible too and we have to constantly chase for updates. Now I'm having to chase the solicitors again to give them answers they want but won't return my calls. Amazes me that people actually manage to buy and sell houses lol. Currently our buyer is sat twiddling their thumbs because they are cash buyers with no chain, we are just waiting for our solicitors to do their job as far as we no but who nos with the ones were buying from all we've been told is that they have their finance in place but that's it. I keep panicking that we won't be moved before Xmas and then the baby will come along at the worst possible time lol.
> Fun times eh!!

Tell me about it. It's such a nightmare isn't it. We have no chain and neither do the sellers as they had already bought another house.
So to make matters worse, the environmental report came back and refused a certificate as there is a contamination risk of radon. It used to be steel works on the site which we know of anyway. I rang the environmental people up who said if we have the building warranty (its less than 10years old) that should be enough for a pass certificate. I remembered on right move it said it comes with the balance of the 10year warranty. So i rang our solicitors and they are still waiting on the last part of the contract, so they will then request the warranty off the sellers if they have it, which realistically they should. Then hopefully it should be fine. I just hope it doesn't afffect the banks evaluation! 
That's what i am worried about too! That all these fallbacks mean we wont be in until after Christmas.


----------



## sunshine85

Good Morning lovelies! Well morning here in Florida anyway. I am so happy we are at 30 weeks and baby Milania is moving and kicking about all the time. I think she is a ninja really :haha:

I helped my mom buy her ticket and she was going to arrive on Monday but now she is coming in on Sunday, I am very happy about that. DH leaves for deployment within the next two weeks. Monday we have an ultrasound scheduled and it will be the last one he attends and by the time he returns, she will be 3 months old eeeeek! haha

I have just gotten into a comfortable in my pregnancy position to buy some things. We have decided to skip the crib/nursery thing until daddy comes home so we bought a pack n play that comes with a napper up top for her to sleep in beside my bed for the time being, also bought some clothes and of course people are making and sending her things as well.

I decided to not have a baby shower, but will be having a mini baby gathering with about 15 people here at my home. I am planning that for Dec 6th, unless Milania wants to come early lol. 

I am still on the progesterone/baby aspirin regimen thing. I wonder when they will take me off of it :/ I am also switching my ob care because the place I go to now I only get to see Nurse Practitioners and have not ONCE seen a doctor or who is going to deliver me and I have a huge problem with that. I don't want some strange doc just coming in on D-Day and knows nothing about me. I like to have relationships with my doctors. So I will be switching to another practice soon.

Ok I am done with my storybook post, hope everyone is feeling well and doing well....I am like 300 pages behind so gonna go catch up and look at all the lovely ultrasound pics! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

My consultant said I will come off Aspirin at 36 weeks.


----------



## buddyIV

I hope things get sorted out for the house movers, and that you're all settled in before Christmas.

*Ttc lolly* oh my goodness lady...what a fright you must've gotten with all that! I really hope it's nothing to worry about. My Dad has a massive DVT, but as long as he does everything he's supposed to it doesn't bother him too much. I'll be thinking of you. Keep us updated!

Lovely cot *Sethsmummy*. I'm sure organ will be super comfy in it :winkwink:

Off topic: I passed my PhD yesterday, so am now officially Dr. Buddy! its only just sinking in, but I'm feeling pretty proud at the moment! Can't believe it!


----------



## Izzie74

buddyIV said:


> I hope things get sorted out for the house movers, and that you're all settled in before Christmas.
> 
> *Ttc lolly* oh my goodness lady...what a fright you must've gotten with all that! I really hope it's nothing to worry about. My Dad has a massive DVT, but as long as he does everything he's supposed to it doesn't bother him too much. I'll be thinking of you. Keep us updated!
> 
> Lovely cot *Sethsmummy*. I'm sure organ will be super comfy in it :winkwink:
> 
> Off topic: I passed my PhD yesterday, so am now officially Dr. Buddy! its only just sinking in, but I'm feeling pretty proud at the moment! Can't believe it!

Congratulations Dr! A great achievement :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Dr Buddy xx


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats buddy!! That is awesome!!

Lolly - I hope all is okay! Please update us when you can, thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is okay! I'm just ticking along, work being crazy busy at the moment and found out my iron is quite low, both of which would explain why I feel tired a lot at the moment. Taking iron tablets now so should improve!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Feeling uncomfortably huge tonight. I think lo must have changed positions cause up til tonight I've not actually felt too bad. I love taking baths, but I will have to switch to showers if I keep feeling this way cause I could barely get out of the tub tonight, lol. 
Lolly- I hope everything is ok,, keep us updated!!! &#128512;


----------



## sethsmummy

sunshine85 said:


> Good Morning lovelies! Well morning here in Florida anyway. I am so happy we are at 30 weeks and baby Milania is moving and kicking about all the time. I think she is a ninja really :haha:
> 
> I helped my mom buy her ticket and she was going to arrive on Monday but now she is coming in on Sunday, I am very happy about that. DH leaves for deployment within the next two weeks. Monday we have an ultrasound scheduled and it will be the last one he attends and by the time he returns, she will be 3 months old eeeeek! haha
> 
> I have just gotten into a comfortable in my pregnancy position to buy some things. We have decided to skip the crib/nursery thing until daddy comes home so we bought a pack n play that comes with a napper up top for her to sleep in beside my bed for the time being, also bought some clothes and of course people are making and sending her things as well.
> 
> I decided to not have a baby shower, but will be having a mini baby gathering with about 15 people here at my home. I am planning that for Dec 6th, unless Milania wants to come early lol.
> 
> I am still on the progesterone/baby aspirin regimen thing. I wonder when they will take me off of it :/ I am also switching my ob care because the place I go to now I only get to see Nurse Practitioners and have not ONCE seen a doctor or who is going to deliver me and I have a huge problem with that. I don't want some strange doc just coming in on D-Day and knows nothing about me. I like to have relationships with my doctors. So I will be switching to another practice soon.
> 
> Ok I am done with my storybook post, hope everyone is feeling well and doing well....I am like 300 pages behind so gonna go catch up and look at all the lovely ultrasound pics! :hugs:

im glad your mums coming in earlier hun :) at least your not going to be alone while oh is deployed. 
That is super cute that your waiting for him to come home before you do a nursery <3 I know a lot of people who have used a travel cot instead of a crib etc :) 
I was also told 36 weeks to come off the aspirin. I feel for you and understand why you want to change ob office hun. I hope you find one you like. Over here we dont meet whos delivering us usually until we arrive in labour/for your section. It sucks. I would much prefer to have someone whos already sat and talked to me and understands my fears and wishes for this birth. 



buddyIV said:


> I hope things get sorted out for the house movers, and that you're all settled in before Christmas.
> 
> *Ttc lolly* oh my goodness lady...what a fright you must've gotten with all that! I really hope it's nothing to worry about. My Dad has a massive DVT, but as long as he does everything he's supposed to it doesn't bother him too much. I'll be thinking of you. Keep us updated!
> 
> Lovely cot *Sethsmummy*. I'm sure organ will be super comfy in it :winkwink:
> 
> Off topic: I passed my PhD yesterday, so am now officially Dr. Buddy! its only just sinking in, but I'm feeling pretty proud at the moment! Can't believe it!

haha i still cant believe my tablet changed Rohan to Organ :rofl: 

Congratulations Dr Buddy :D :D xx



waiting2c said:


> Congrats buddy!! That is awesome!!
> 
> Lolly - I hope all is okay! Please update us when you can, thinking of you.
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay! I'm just ticking along, work being crazy busy at the moment and found out my iron is quite low, both of which would explain why I feel tired a lot at the moment. Taking iron tablets now so should improve!

i hope the iron tablets kick in soon hun so you dont feel so tired :hugs: 



Luvspnk31 said:


> Feeling uncomfortably huge tonight. I think lo must have changed positions cause up til tonight I've not actually felt too bad. I love taking baths, but I will have to switch to showers if I keep feeling this way cause I could barely get out of the tub tonight, lol.
> Lolly- I hope everything is ok,, keep us updated!!! &#128512;

im the same as you hun! I feel like iv all of a sudden gone huge! its redicuous and uncomfy. Try twisting to get out the tub. I have to grab the side and turn over onto all fours and then get up and out.. iv had to do that for a long time due to a hip problem i have xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Buddy!


----------



## Izzie74

Along with some essentials, I couldn't resist this dress and cardi combo for 0-3 month olds!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PrincessMommy

Hey all! Just popping in again!

We finally finished our move!! It was just horrible -.- sooooo many problems from start to finish. We get here and already have problems with our upstairs neighbor (don't even get me started right now lol. I'll have to fill you all in later)

Any whoooo. What were y'all's little ones for Halloween this year?!

We got a scan done the other day- even got some 3D pics!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PrincessMommy

Here's my little man on his first Halloween :3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## buddyIV

Super cute little outfit *izzie*! 

*PM* the scan pic is amazing, and I love the pic of your DS...soooo adorable! My boy was superman, and had no concept how cute he looked! 

I'm just starting to get a bit uncomfortable now *luvspnk*. It's mainly bending down that is awkward, but now sitting on the floor is becoming tricky too. There's a LOT of involuntary noises going on now.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Thanks buddy! They never do realize how adorable they are- do they?  

I hear ya on the involuntary noises o_o and the bending over... Good grief. When one can't put on her own socks in the morning it gets a tad embarassing :x I can hardly reach my feet to do so :'(


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Buddy:)

Cute scan PM! And your LO looks adorable! We don't really celebrate Halloween here in Sothe Africa, although some people will have halloween parties, just for the fun of it. 

Luvspnk, I with you on the struggling to get outta the bath,lol. Everything's such a mission these days! I always feel huge! Lol

Thought I was going into labor Friday night, lol. Turns out it was just a stuck wind(didn't need to go to hospital) lol. I have no idea what labor pains feel like, so because of this pain that I had in my back and stomach, I thought these babies want out. I was pacing up and down with pain and dh wanted to take me to hospital, but I said no, good thing I did! The pain subsided after about 1 and a half hours and I could finally go to sleep. 
I can only but imagine if it should really happen! I think the whole neighborhood will hear me screaming,lol!

Hope all you ladies are doing ok!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Super congratulations Dr Buddy! We have our very own resident physician now ladies :haha:

Izzie, LOVE that little outfit <3 and gorgeous scan pic Princess mommy!

Thanks for all of your messages of well wishes and concern ladies :hugs: I had a Doppler scan on my legs on Friday which came back clear, so obviously that's great news. Still need to have a chest X-ray and VQ to rule out lungs and heart, think that's tomorrow but the hospital are going to ring me and let me know when to come in for that which is a bit of pain as childcare is tough at the minute and OH needs to know what day to take off work :wacko: we were also shown and given my injections to do at home. BB, I'm on fragmin injections. Bloody stings when it's going in and my thighs are bruised to hell already but apparently that's normal with blood thinners :shrug: OH is doing them for me as I'd probably pass out if I had to inject myself. Such a wimp! Strangely I've not had any more "episodes" since the injections but I'm sure that's just a coincidence... hoping that's the case anyway!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Wildchic- trust me you will definitely know the difference. I had so many false alarms when pregnant with my son. When the actual back labour set in, though... Lets just say I definitely knew!! I had those pains for almost 3 days o____o 

Lolly- so sorry about all the trouble you have been going thru! I don't know what's happening since I have been in and out so much. I'm gonna have to read back a bit :x


----------



## Izzie74

ttc_lolly said:


> Super congratulations Dr Buddy! We have our very own resident physician now ladies :haha:
> 
> Izzie, LOVE that little outfit <3 and gorgeous scan pic Princess mommy!
> 
> Thanks for all of your messages of well wishes and concern ladies :hugs: I had a Doppler scan on my legs on Friday which came back clear, so obviously that's great news. Still need to have a chest X-ray and VQ to rule out lungs and heart, think that's tomorrow but the hospital are going to ring me and let me know when to come in for that which is a bit of pain as childcare is tough at the minute and OH needs to know what day to take off work :wacko: we were also shown and given my injections to do at home. BB, I'm on fragmin injections. Bloody stings when it's going in and my thighs are bruised to hell already but apparently that's normal with blood thinners :shrug: OH is doing them for me as I'd probably pass out if I had to inject myself. Such a wimp! Strangely I've not had any more "episodes" since the injections but I'm sure that's just a coincidence... hoping that's the case anyway!

Bruises and blood thinners definitely go hand in hand and are nothing to worry about. My stomach was all colours of the bruise spectrum! Funnily enough they didn't hurt like bruises do when touched!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's good to know it's normal :) my thighs are sore, but that might be because they're pretty chunky and so the bruises are getting big!

I just googled what a VQ scan entails :wacko: wish I hadn't, it's made me feel slightly ill! I can barely stand having bloods drawn so not sure how well I'll do having dye pumped into my veins :sick:


----------



## Izzie74

ttc_lolly said:


> That's good to know it's normal :) my thighs are sore, but that might be because they're pretty chunky and so the bruises are getting big!
> 
> I just googled what a VQ scan entails :wacko: wish I hadn't, it's made me feel slightly ill! I can barely stand having bloods drawn so not sure how well I'll do having dye pumped into my veins :sick:

I also found that the bruising was less if I did the injection more slowly, counting to 10 as I pressed the syringe. Also, not to rub or put pressure on the area afterwards.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think iv uploaded my bump picture but who nos if it's worked. I tried uploading a picture of some crochet stuff iv been doing too, now I'm on nights and also having to put my feet up in the day I needed a sitting down hobby to pass the time so I started doing crochet, iv made a white hat with pompom on top and still working on a blanket that will take a while but I tried uploading one of the matching stuff iv done, it's a pair of pink n lilac boots with a bow on, pink n lilac scratch mitts with a heart button and a pink hat with lilac heart, it wudnt let me upload the picture though it says the file is too big. Anyway I think they r super cute, need more projects to do lol.

I want a bit of opinion and advice. I plan on exclusively breastfeeding until she is well established on the breast then switching between expressed and breast. I was looking into how best to store expressed milk, seems that the general census is upto6 hours at room temperature, a few days in the fridge and upto 6 months in the freezer, all that im fine with, I just want some opinions on freezer.storage. I was going to buy breastmilk freezer bags but boy are they expensive then I saw that some people use little ice cube trays when weaning babies so they can mix with food so I thought what about using the ice cube trays to freeze it thenn when they are fully frozen to transfer them into a ziploc bag suitable for freezer. I no I can freeze the milk in a freezer ziploc as it's not sterile but does that matter once it's frozen? To defrost I plan to take out how ever many cubes needed for a feed and but them in a bottle and defrost in warm water. I feel that that way very little will be wasted and it will save space in the freezer, I'm just not sure if using ziploc bags is suitable. Also how lomg can milk be stored after defrosting, say for instance we took it out to defrost when we went to bed ready for morning feed for oh to do and give me a lie in, how long could that milk stay in the fridge or at room temperature? Thanks for the help ladies
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0009.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brunettebimbo

ttc_lolly said:


> Super congratulations Dr Buddy! We have our very own resident physician now ladies :haha:
> 
> Izzie, LOVE that little outfit <3 and gorgeous scan pic Princess mommy!
> 
> Thanks for all of your messages of well wishes and concern ladies :hugs: I had a Doppler scan on my legs on Friday which came back clear, so obviously that's great news. Still need to have a chest X-ray and VQ to rule out lungs and heart, think that's tomorrow but the hospital are going to ring me and let me know when to come in for that which is a bit of pain as childcare is tough at the minute and OH needs to know what day to take off work :wacko: we were also shown and given my injections to do at home. BB, I'm on fragmin injections. Bloody stings when it's going in and my thighs are bruised to hell already but apparently that's normal with blood thinners :shrug: OH is doing them for me as I'd probably pass out if I had to inject myself. Such a wimp! Strangely I've not had any more "episodes" since the injections but I'm sure that's just a coincidence... hoping that's the case anyway!

Totally normal. I still bruise now and have been injecting since 5 weeks! The bruising does get better though :) I find it stings less if you press the syringe slowly.


----------



## buddyIV

itsnowmyturn said:


> I think iv uploaded my bump picture but who nos if it's worked. I tried uploading a picture of some crochet stuff iv been doing too, now I'm on nights and also having to put my feet up in the day I needed a sitting down hobby to pass the time so I started doing crochet, iv made a white hat with pompom on top and still working on a blanket that will take a while but I tried uploading one of the matching stuff iv done, it's a pair of pink n lilac boots with a bow on, pink n lilac scratch mitts with a heart button and a pink hat with lilac heart, it wudnt let me upload the picture though it says the file is too big. Anyway I think they r super cute, need more projects to do lol.
> 
> I want a bit of opinion and advice. I plan on exclusively breastfeeding until she is well established on the breast then switching between expressed and breast. I was looking into how best to store expressed milk, seems that the general census is upto6 hours at room temperature, a few days in the fridge and upto 6 months in the freezer, all that im fine with, I just want some opinions on freezer.storage. I was going to buy breastmilk freezer bags but boy are they expensive then I saw that some people use little ice cube trays when weaning babies so they can mix with food so I thought what about using the ice cube trays to freeze it thenn when they are fully frozen to transfer them into a ziploc bag suitable for freezer. I no I can freeze the milk in a freezer ziploc as it's not sterile but does that matter once it's frozen? To defrost I plan to take out how ever many cubes needed for a feed and but them in a bottle and defrost in warm water. I feel that that way very little will be wasted and it will save space in the freezer, I'm just not sure if using ziploc bags is suitable. Also how lomg can milk be stored after defrosting, say for instance we took it out to defrost when we went to bed ready for morning feed for oh to do and give me a lie in, how long could that milk stay in the fridge or at room temperature? Thanks for the help ladies

Lovely bump! As for the BM storage; I just stored mine in ice cube trays, and worked out how many cubes DS needed by trial and error. We'd defrost in warm water (they melted pretty quickly as they were frozen into small cubes). DS would usually get the expressed milk straight away, so not sure about the storage if not defrosting to feed straightaway. I'd probably feel ok with a couple of hours though. If you were taking out of the freezer at night for a morning bottle, I'd imagine it'd be fine to just put the frozen milk in the bottle, and then store it in the fridge. It'd defrost more slowly overnight, so it'll be fine for the morning. Hope that helps a little bit!


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hey all,

Sorry I haven't posted in forever. Lots going on in my life! Anyway, I ended up failing my first glucose screening test. They had me take the 3 hour glucose tolerance test on Friday. So, I was told that if my results were ok, that I may not have to stay for the last blood draw. They ended up letting me go early and didn't make me do the last blood test. This got me all excited, thinking I didn't have GD. I was able to check my results online yesterday, and two of my results were high:-/ Not majorly; one of them was only high by six points. Now I'm wondering...did they send me home because the results weren't that significant, or did they send me home because I have GD without a doubt? Now I'm freaking out. I know results in UK are different than in USA, but here were mine:

Fasting- Normal 65-99-My result: 85
1 hour-Normal 100-180-My result: 196
2 hour-Normal 65-155-My result: 161
3 hour-cancelled at physician request

Anybody have any opinions or knowledge on this? I'm just floored that there's a possibility I could have GD because sweets have been an aversion for me this pregnancy. I'm not overweight, my blood pressure has been super low, and no family history of diabetes. Appetite has been generally low as well. Ugh!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

mrsstrezy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in forever. Lots going on in my life! Anyway, I ended up failing my first glucose screening test. They had me take the 3 hour glucose tolerance test on Friday. So, I was told that if my results were ok, that I may not have to stay for the last blood draw. They ended up letting me go early and didn't make me do the last blood test. This got me all excited, thinking I didn't have GD. I was able to check my results online yesterday, and two of my results were high:-/ Not majorly; one of them was only high by six points. Now I'm wondering...did they send me home because the results weren't that significant, or did they send me home because I have GD without a doubt? Now I'm freaking out. I know results in UK are different than in USA, but here were mine:
> 
> Fasting- Normal 65-99-My result: 85
> 1 hour-Normal 100-180-My result: 196
> 2 hour-Normal 65-155-My result: 161
> 3 hour-cancelled at physician request
> 
> Anybody have any opinions or knowledge on this? I'm just floored that there's a possibility I could have GD because sweets have been an aversion for me this pregnancy. I'm not overweight, my blood pressure has been super low, and no family history of diabetes. Appetite has been generally low as well. Ugh!!

Developing gd really has nothing to do with how many sweets you eat, or having a hx of diabetes. While being overweight can Increase your risk, being a healthy weight doesn't mean you won't get it. Gd develops because your body creates a resistance to insulin. Insulin is the hormone your pancreas puts into the body to "burn off" excess sugar that our body doesn't need. when 
Our body isn't getting the correct amout of insulin, blood sugar levels rise. Over time, high blood sugars are what cause a host of issues. With gd, the issues mostly affect baby. 
not sure if ur in the US or UK, but where I am, (US) most of the hospitals offer a diabetes education class, or will at least have a nutritionist to talk to. 
FYI- eating is SUPER important . If you don't eat, blood sigar levels can drop too low, which can be more dangerous. I know it's overwhelming, but there's lots of ways to get the info you need.


----------



## sethsmummy

mrsstrezy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in forever. Lots going on in my life! Anyway, I ended up failing my first glucose screening test. They had me take the 3 hour glucose tolerance test on Friday. So, I was told that if my results were ok, that I may not have to stay for the last blood draw. They ended up letting me go early and didn't make me do the last blood test. This got me all excited, thinking I didn't have GD. I was able to check my results online yesterday, and two of my results were high:-/ Not majorly; one of them was only high by six points. Now I'm wondering...did they send me home because the results weren't that significant, or did they send me home because I have GD without a doubt? Now I'm freaking out. I know results in UK are different than in USA, but here were mine:
> 
> Fasting- Normal 65-99-My result: 85
> 1 hour-Normal 100-180-My result: 196
> 2 hour-Normal 65-155-My result: 161
> 3 hour-cancelled at physician request
> 
> Anybody have any opinions or knowledge on this? I'm just floored that there's a possibility I could have GD because sweets have been an aversion for me this pregnancy. I'm not overweight, my blood pressure has been super low, and no family history of diabetes. Appetite has been generally low as well. Ugh!!

from the results there hun i would guess they left the last one because you have GD. Any result thats too high is classed as definite. It doesnt matter how many points over you are. I failed mine by .1 and now officially diagnosed with GD and on medication for it. :hugs: 



lolly - im glad your scan went well hun. sorry to hear your bruising all over with these injections. I remember clexane injections leaving me with bruises although they werent too bad but i always injected slowly. 


inmt - gorgeous bump picture hun <3 <3 that is so lovely that you are making some of your own garments! I really want to learn to knit and crochet! 



I weighed myself just before... and apparently iv gained 4lb in 2 days.. add that to the 2lb it said i gained 2 days ago iv gained 6lb in a week!! :cry: I just dont know how the hell i could gain 6lb in one week :cry: This stupid GD is going to be the end of me. Im eating less but gaining more :grr:


----------



## SCgirl

@SM- I gained around that in a week- possibly more. both taken by scale at Dr office. They said nothing to me about it, so I brought it up. Doc said it's normal and she's not concerned- she blamed it on swelling and fluid retention. They've said nothing about my weight to me even though I'm well over 200lbs now :/ I did pass my GD screening despite not eating well before it, so that may not be the issue...

30 weeks for me in 2 days, and a 3d ultrasound- getting excited!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I feel like a first time Mum! So rusty. So far we have the following items for baby -

*Car Seat
*Moses Basket
*Cot
*Bouncer Chair
*Bath
*Pram
*Top and Tail Bowl
*Clothes and Vests
*2 Swaddles
*Changing Bag
*Dummies
*Breast Pump
*1 Box of Nappies
*Box of Wipes
*Blankets
*Snow Suit
*Monitors
*Changing Mat
I don't know what other essentials I will need. I need to get cotton wool, cot mattress, play gym and a coming home outfit but that's all I can think of. I'm sure I need more!


----------



## Annmarie2905

Could I be added to this please?Due Jan 12th with a girl :)


----------



## sethsmummy

I hope mins says the same tomorrow sc! Xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Welcome Annmarie !!! Never too late to join. &#128516;

I get so annoyed with people who make snarky comments and its clear they haven't really read through your post. I commented on someone else's post, and it was clear the original poster was a little confused. So, trying to be helpful, I posted info on what they were asking about. Someone else had to make a point that I was "wrong" even though if they had actually read through my entire post, they would see that I wasn't. Grrr...I know it doesn't matter really, just annoying sometimes.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :) we are doing the injections slowly and he's leaving the needle in for 5secs before pulling it out (advised to do so my the nurse). The bruises aren't too bad actually, and they're fairly painless when touched. I just have one that OH did more to my outer thigh and that still stings a little, so maybe we'll just stick to front of thighs from now on! The machine for the scan is broke at the hospital I have to go to :wacko: so didn't have it done today, hoping it's tomorrow instead.

And I'm 31 weeks today!!! SINGLE DIGIT COUNTDOWN ARGHHHH!!



Annmarie2905 said:


> Could I be added to this please?Due Jan 12th with a girl :)

Of course you can! Welcome and a belated congrats!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting!! 9 weeks!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sethsmummy crocheting is really easy, I taught myself off utube, only just figured out that UK n us have different terminology for the same stitch but iv been watching mostly us videos and prefer the us terms because they seem to make more sense. 

Had my 28 week apt today, firstly I had glucose in my urine, lots of it so they've got me an urgent apt for gtt on Wednesday morning. Hoping it's just because I did a night shift so it wud be like having a test last thing at night for normal non nocturnal people so hopefully as il be having the gtt when I'm off work it will be all normal. Then I mentioned some slightly reduced movements so they put me on baby monitor which was all fine. When they measured my bump it was below the 10th percentile so had to send me for a growth scan, that was weird because my bump is small but my baby is big, she's almost at the 90th percentile, estimated weight of just over 3lb already, hopefully they have that wrong or she will be a big baby lol, they repeat the growth scan in 2 weeks just to make sure she's still along the same growth path so get to see her again. Had my anti d injection n got such a sore arm now. I have also got my apt through for the pregnancy pain clinic for spd so including today's apt I have 6 apts in 4 weeks!! My final apt of those is with the haematology Dr due to having ehlers danlos hypermobility so at a slightly increased risk of excessive bleeding after labour.
Was hoping to breeze through pregnancy but it appears this little madam is going to be trouble. 

Thanks for the response about the breast milk buddy, I think freezing in ice.cube trays is a genius idea, I will buy some new trays and get ones with lids, don't want to be cliché and end up crying over spilt milk lol. I think it will be nice to no how much the baby is drinking too which must be easier with small cubes, and It would upset me to take so long expressing only for her to waste it lol.


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> I feel like a first time Mum! So rusty. So far we have the following items for baby -
> 
> *Car Seat
> *Moses Basket
> *Cot
> *Bouncer Chair
> *Bath
> *Pram
> *Top and Tail Bowl
> *Clothes and Vests
> *2 Swaddles
> *Changing Bag
> *Dummies
> *Breast Pump
> *1 Box of Nappies
> *Box of Wipes
> *Blankets
> *Snow Suit
> *Monitors
> *Changing Mat
> I don't know what other essentials I will need. I need to get cotton wool, cot mattress, play gym and a coming home outfit but that's all I can think of. I'm sure I need more!

Oh my goodness, I feel sooo disorganised! I have...

* Pram
* Car Seat
* Ergo with Infant Insert
* 10 Vests
* 1 Babygro

Hahaha! What a fail! I really need to get my ass in gear and get shopping!


----------



## Izzie74

Itsnowmyturn When I had anti d injections in the past they were in my bottom. Was assuming it would be the same this time. Can imagine it would hurt more in the arm. Less padding!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm currently crocheting my girls their winter hats :) not long finished a bobble blanket for my friend's baby... that was long and tedious!

Just ordered my raspberry leaf capsules and EPO online! Will start the RL next week :thumbup: I just can't believe it's time to do this already. I'm not mentally there yet!! :haha:


----------



## ab75

Welcome annemarie and congratulations xx

Lolly, happy 31 weeks.

I wish I could crochet!! xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think I managed to resize n upload the hat mitten n boot I did. I added one of the heart to the hat in the middle of the lilac bit. Doing a blanket but it tells me that image is too large to upload too lol. The annoying thing about crochet is that it's hard to get a set to match, the other boot n mitten I did is a slightly different size so need to hope they stretch out to fit properly. I don't mind for my own children but if I did them for someone else it wud be annoying n it's also putting me off doing a cardigan cos I'd make the arms different length lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141102_165252.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SCgirl

My 3d scan that was scheduled (~5 weeks ago) for Wednesday got cancelled- apparently the 3d probe is broken. I'm not happy about that... it's been moved to the 14th. Seems so far away after waiting so long already!

I saw two photos taken of me in the last two days... holy cow I've become huge. I don't think this weight gain is just "swelling"!

Many of you are much more prepared than I! We have clothes, a crib and mattress, and that's about it. My mother did just bring my dad's old bassinet (from 1940's- my sister and I also used it) and my old cradle to clean up- figured the baby can use them for the first month or two before he starts moving too much! I was pushing on them and shaking them to make sure they still seem safe- even threw our cat in 'em to make sure they could withstand 8+lb movement!


----------



## elsbethrenee

Hi, everyone!

@INMT: I knit and crochet, and one of the supreme joys of knitting is being able to make both sleeves/socks/booties at the same time - guaranteed to be the same length, lol.

The kid has gone from flip-flopping around to constant squirming; I think things are getting tight in there. :) This is a bit easier to sleep through, though, which has been nice.

After a month of fighting various infections, I'm finally doing better. IBS is still an issue, but otherwise I'm back to being able to take care of normal daily stuff.

I've started a low dose of raspberry leaf tea (1 cup/day) that I'll gradually increase over the coming weeks. Planning to start evening primrose oil at 38 weeks. I'm also taking alfalfa to try to help with blood clotting. Apparently my vastly improved (since getting pregnant...pregnancy has actually been awesome for my routine bodily functions) clotting skills are still not up to par, lol. Does anyone have experience with that?

My baby shower is in a couple of weeks. We've bought a crib and reserved our cloth diaper rental, but that's all we've got so far. :S I think just about everyone is planning to do a special gift not from the highly essential things on the registry, which is awesome, but we also really, really need those things from the registry. :'( I feel really selfish for thinking that way, but money is tight right now, and baby needs a car seat.


----------



## Izzie74

elsbethrenee said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> @INMT: I knit and crochet, and one of the supreme joys of knitting is being able to make both sleeves/socks/booties at the same time - guaranteed to be the same length, lol.
> 
> The kid has gone from flip-flopping around to constant squirming; I think things are getting tight in there. :) This is a bit easier to sleep through, though, which has been nice.
> 
> After a month of fighting various infections, I'm finally doing better. IBS is still an issue, but otherwise I'm back to being able to take care of normal daily stuff.
> 
> I've started a low dose of raspberry leaf tea (1 cup/day) that I'll gradually increase over the coming weeks. Planning to start evening primrose oil at 38 weeks. I'm also taking alfalfa to try to help with blood clotting. Apparently my vastly improved (since getting pregnant...pregnancy has actually been awesome for my routine bodily functions) clotting skills are still not up to par, lol. Does anyone have experience with that?
> 
> My baby shower is in a couple of weeks. We've bought a crib and reserved our cloth diaper rental, but that's all we've got so far. :S I think just about everyone is planning to do a special gift not from the highly essential things on the registry, which is awesome, but we also really, really need those things from the registry. :'( I feel really selfish for thinking that way, but money is tight right now, and baby needs a car seat.

What are the benefits of raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil please?


----------



## wildchic

Izzie74 said:


> elsbethrenee said:
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone!
> 
> @INMT: I knit and crochet, and one of the supreme joys of knitting is being able to make both sleeves/socks/booties at the same time - guaranteed to be the same length, lol.
> 
> The kid has gone from flip-flopping around to constant squirming; I think things are getting tight in there. :) This is a bit easier to sleep through, though, which has been nice.
> 
> After a month of fighting various infections, I'm finally doing better. IBS is still an issue, but otherwise I'm back to being able to take care of normal daily stuff.
> 
> I've started a low dose of raspberry leaf tea (1 cup/day) that I'll gradually increase over the coming weeks. Planning to start evening primrose oil at 38 weeks. I'm also taking alfalfa to try to help with blood clotting. Apparently my vastly improved (since getting pregnant...pregnancy has actually been awesome for my routine bodily functions) clotting skills are still not up to par, lol. Does anyone have experience with that?
> 
> My baby shower is in a couple of weeks. We've bought a crib and reserved our cloth diaper rental, but that's all we've got so far. :S I think just about everyone is planning to do a special gift not from the highly essential things on the registry, which is awesome, but we also really, really need those things from the registry. :'( I feel really selfish for thinking that way, but money is tight right now, and baby needs a car seat.
> 
> What are the benefits of raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil please?Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing Izzie!


----------



## elsbethrenee

Izzie74 said:


> What are the benefits of raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil please?

Raspberry leaf tea (not raspberry tea, that's just black tea flavored like raspberries) is supposed to help tone your uterus for more effective pushing. I've definitely noticed an increase in Braxton-Hicks contractions starting about a week after starting the tea, so I'd say it's doing its job. At the advice of my midwives (I'm using a US midwifery center during my pregnancy, so it's probably a bit crunchier than most US OB's), I'm doing 1 cup/day for weeks 28-29, 2 for 30-32, 3 for 33-36, and 4 for 37-birth. At that point, I'll step back down to 1-2 cups/day, since it is also supposed to help with making periods faster. Mine were always traumatically heavy and long, so I figure it's worth a shot. :) RLT is also supposed to help increase milk supply, so that's cool.

Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to help prepare your cervix for birth - aid in effacement and dilation. I plan to start that around 38 weeks because a lot of folks say it's Very Effective.

I'm also taking a prenatal with DHA, encapsulated alfalfa (basically just has a lot of nutrients), and natural desiccated thyroid (Hashimoto's hypothyroid since age 8...synthroid stopped working a few years ago because my thyroid stopped being able to convert between T3 and T4...boo). I have no indications of risk in my pregnancy.

*Don't start any medications, including herbal stuff, without consulting your medical team!* I am only an expert on my own medical state, and don't know what interactions these supplemental treatments have with your particular health and pregnancy issues.


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! I hope all is well. I just wanted to post a quick update. Had my 31 week apointment today. Dr. said that everything looks good. He told us that baby will be full term in six weeks. We're due on the 6th, but my dr said if he doesn't come by the 10th - 11th then I'll be induced. 15 more days until my second ultrasound to see if my placent went up on its own - I'm hoping it did!!


----------



## hopeful2012

I'm having a panic attack day today- woke up worrying about baby stuff and how to get my daughter's party planned, went to work and had a rough day, came home late to a sick baby, and now having facial pain from a sinus infection. 
We have a car seat, stroller, playpen(if I can figude out what I did with the other pieces), a crib that needs painting, some clothes, no diapers or wipes, bottles an pump accessories that I have to get back from my sis who lives 2 states away, a room that needs a piece of drywall and flooring before I can paint or decorate, and plenty of stress about money ( or lack there of). The only baby shower I know of is at work an I'm thinking I'll get cutesy but not essential things. 
I'm still losing weight- down another 2 pounds this week. 
Daughter's birthday is in a month and nothing is done for that either. I'm having lots of lower abdominal and hip pain this week too. 
Sorry for the long post- but I'm freaking out. I had our first a week early and wondering about this one as she's already head down and staying very low according to the md.


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Hopeful. I'm sure it will all work out. 

Wifey I'm glad your appointment went well :)

I used RLT with my son. I don't think it helped me. I was in labour thirty odd hours and pushed for 2 and a half hours. I'm still going to try it again this time but want to speak to my consultant first at 32 weeks as I'm considered high risk this time. I also used EPO and I do believe it worked, I went into labour at 39 weeks and had him at 39+2. 

What do you all think of the name Coby? Hubby came up with it and it's kind growing on me. I'm just not sure whether it sounds alright for a grown man?


----------



## wifey2013

Hi Ladies, I posted this in the Third Trimester forum, but I wanted to make sure to share with all of you here as well. If it helps anyone out, I'm glad to share!

"Hi Ladies, I'm officially 31 weeks and my bump is growing. I'm also living in Montreal, Canada where the weather is getting colder (we're expecting snow this weekend!!). I was looking for a maternity winter coat for a while now and was having trouble finding something I liked. It also didn't feel so good looking at $250+ winter coats that I would only wear for half a season and weren't even that warm (cotton filing).

A lady in a Thyme Maternity store told me that I'd be better off going online and buying an extender for the coats I already had. I found a site called makemybellyfit and loved what I saw about the product. It extends your current coat to "make your belly fit"! And not only that you can use it as a protective layer when baby wearing after baby comes. 

If any of you live in colder climates, I urge you to check it out! Mine arrived in the mail this morning and I immediately installed it on my North Face coat, it was easy to do, and now I don't have to walk around like a crazy woman in the cold with my jacket flying open."


----------



## SCgirl

Ugh. 30 weeks today, and was put on bed rest until delivery. I have very high blood pressure when I'm up and about, but it goes back to normal almost as soon as I lie down... Problem is it gets high enough to be worried. It could be a long 10 weeks...


----------



## elsbethrenee

SCgirl said:


> Ugh. 30 weeks today, and was put on bed rest until delivery. I have very high blood pressure when I'm up and about, but it goes back to normal almost as soon as I lie down... Problem is it gets high enough to be worried. It could be a long 10 weeks...

I'm sorry to hear that! Good luck. Good time to get some baby clothes made? Or catch up on the reading/video games/shows and movies that require actual thought that you won't be able to do for a while after your LO arrives? :hugs:

Is there a chance the blood pressure issue will resolve before delivery?


----------



## waiting2c

That's not good scgirl, I hope things get better for you or it will be a long 10 weeks.

We got our appt for the MRI in the mail. So scared and nervous and everything really. Won't keep posting in here about it as it could be a real downer on things but will keep my journal up to date so if any of you want to know or follow along it will be in there.

Hope you are all doing ok, was glad to hear you are alright lolly!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Raspberry leaf capsules definitely helped shorten my labours :thumbup: DD1 stage 2 was 13mins long and DD2 was just 5 :shock: will take it again this time but worried baby might just fall out :rofl: I didn't use EPO with DD1 but did second time and didn't tear at all. Tried it vaginally and orally... only lasted a couple of days doing it the first way as its messy and so, so gross!

I'm so annoyed with the hospital. They've had me coming and going waiting for this VQ scan appt, not informing me of the procedure or risks (I had to google it and we all know how that pans out - worries and lots of tears!). Anyway, I've been on these blood thinking injections since Friday and finally got my appt for the chest X-ray and VQ scan for today. It went well, a lot better than I'd expected (really built it up to be scary in my head!). Felt quite odd all day, and threw up a couple of times but I guess that's to be expected after inhaling and having been injected with radiation! The hospital were supposed to phone me back with the results this afternoon and they've just rung an hour ago to say the hospital I had to go to to have the VQ scan didn't send through the results properly via scan :wacko: that dept are now closed now so means another day, probably more with their track record, of waiting. :grr: sorry to keep moaning about this, I'm just fed up and stressed out now.

In better news... I moved up to the second third tri box in my ticker! Also, I'm due 2 months today!! :wohoo:


----------



## SCgirl

apparently some numbers were off in my blood tests from earlier... have to go back in first thing in the morning to get a urine collection kit for the 24 hour test. I wasn't worried until now... (there was apparently no protein in my sample this morning... so not sure what's going on or what numbers were off.)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My boss is a giant ass!! I.went in to.see him yesterday because a couple of appointments clashed with shifts n the mat policy states u get paid time off, he gave me the time off no problem problem, however when discussing another shift I needed off he responded with 'ur not on nights there' i politely reminded him that he has a fit note from my Dr stating I was to do night shifts, however his response to this was ur Dr can only make recommendations that I don't need to follow, it's occupational health that need to tell me u have to go on nights for me to have to do it. So basically he's saying that he will only help me out if he absolutely has to, I then politely told him that if I don't do nights I will be off sick, he just said ok. He is such a #@!()# he's only doing it because he likes to show who's boss, he wud rather me be off sick and cover the shifts with bank staff then help me out and reduce the amount of pain I'm in. I will be telling occupational health all of this when I see them Tuesday n no doubt they will agree with my Dr, it just makes me so mad, I was stewing over it all day yesterday n ended up pissing myself off even more.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies. Hope you are all well. Will catch up when I'm at home.
Had my mw app today. There was glucose in my urine for a 2nd time so I have to go for the GTT again! Results will come back with me having it no doubt but will only have 10weeks to go so hopefully I will cope (im not one for eating my greens etc, i try but fail).
Has anyone had glucose in there urine after passing the GTT and still not had it?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Welshgirl I had to go for gtt because I have 3 pluses of glucose in my urine, but I stupidly did the sample after a night shift, I haven't heard back from it so I assume all is ok. Be very cautious when u do the sample, I will in future do the sample when I get up before work rather than before my appointment


----------



## ttc_lolly

No advice I'm afraid Welsh Girl, that's mind boggling. Sorry you have to have the GTT again :hug:

FINALLY got the results back and they can't see a pulmonary embolism anywhere in my chest, so I've been discharged :yipee: so relieved! A huge weight lifted off my shoulders, now I can stop moaning about it and start enjoying these final few weeks!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Any advice from anyone regarding my boss?? Is he allowed to not take my drs recommendations?


----------



## Izzie74

ttc_lolly said:


> No advice I'm afraid Welsh Girl, that's mind boggling. Sorry you have to have the GTT again :hug:
> 
> FINALLY got the results back and they can't see a pulmonary embolism anywhere in my chest, so I've been discharged :yipee: so relieved! A huge weight lifted off my shoulders, now I can stop moaning about it and start enjoying these final few weeks!

Great news!


----------



## brunettebimbo

INMT I'm really not sure. Sounds like a proper ass though! Fingers crossed occupational health help!

Lolly that's great news :happydance:


----------



## Izzie74

Had my anti d injection today. Midwife had a student with her so I got lots of lovely extra attention too. Only 12weeks to go, I can hardly believe it.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thats great news lolly.

Itsnowmyturn - sorry don't have any advice, my work were really good when I was pregnant with Alex. Hope you get it sorted.

I did the urine sample first thing this morning and the other sample was after lunch as i had forgot. I've been drinking way more pepsi than usual this week though so could be that. I don't know so I'm just drinking my sugar free flavoured water now


----------



## hopeful2012

My boss drives me nuts! She is so aggravating. Yesterday after questioning me about a mistake in front of half of the management team, she acts like nothing is wrong. I was so pissed, because that is not how any mistake is ever supposed to be handled. (I'm the assistant director of nursing and forgot to check a reference on a new hire - in my defense I'm attempting to do my job, her job(interviews/hiring), and another's job who is out at the moment). Comes in this morning asking how everything is going, blah blah- then had the nerve to ask if I was alright (probably due to the one word answers she was getting). 
As the day continues, I am extremely busy charting from rounds with the doctor when I hear that a resident is having seizures. I get up to go check on them an slipped on a wet floor that the sign was not in my path an I didn't see. Of course, I fell- I only hit my hands and knees, nowhere near my belly- everybody freaks out even though by the time they get to me I'm up an moving to check on the resident. So anyway, I had no injuries- my knees weren't even red or scraped, but she comes and pulls me away from doing an assessment to go pee in a cup (of course she did this in front of most of the nurses in the building that are under me) so ridiculous- I don't mind peeing in the cup and following protocol but let me stabilize the patient first (I have the most emergency experience in the building). 
Me and baby are fine by the way- and of course the drug test was negative...so glad I don't have to work tomorrow!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Lolly- great news!! Hopefully the next eventful thing will be baby!! 

Hopeful- so sorry for your crappy day!! &#128541;. Sounds like ur boss needs to revisit how to act like a professional. I'm a nurse, and used to work at a nursing home. My DON used to pull us in to 1/2 hr meetings in the middle of med pass. She was a freaking moron, but u could never say anything to her about how inconvenient that was. The board eventually fired her and the ADON, but that was after I left, of course, lol. Sorry, not relevant at all, but I'm so tired, I'm even rambling in my writing, lol. Glad u have a day off tomorrow!


----------



## sethsmummy

hopeful2012 said:


> My boss drives me nuts! She is so aggravating. Yesterday after questioning me about a mistake in front of half of the management team, she acts like nothing is wrong. I was so pissed, because that is not how any mistake is ever supposed to be handled. (I'm the assistant director of nursing and forgot to check a reference on a new hire - in my defense I'm attempting to do my job, her job(interviews/hiring), and another's job who is out at the moment). Comes in this morning asking how everything is going, blah blah- then had the nerve to ask if I was alright (probably due to the one word answers she was getting).
> As the day continues, I am extremely busy charting from rounds with the doctor when I hear that a resident is having seizures. I get up to go check on them an slipped on a wet floor that the sign was not in my path an I didn't see. Of course, I fell- I only hit my hands and knees, nowhere near my belly- everybody freaks out even though by the time they get to me I'm up an moving to check on the resident. So anyway, I had no injuries- my knees weren't even red or scraped, but she comes and pulls me away from doing an assessment to go pee in a cup (of course she did this in front of most of the nurses in the building that are under me) so ridiculous- I don't mind peeing in the cup and following protocol but let me stabilize the patient first (I have the most emergency experience in the building).
> Me and baby are fine by the way- and of course the drug test was negative...so glad I don't have to work tomorrow!

:o she made you do a drug test because you slipped on a wet floor :o omg thats rediculous! Im glad baby and you are both ok though hun. 

I really feel for you ladies whos bosses are being jerks! 

INMT im not 100% sure whether they have to follow your doctors recommendations if they have Occupation health involved BUT i would presume they have to make things easier for you until your Occ health assessment. At the end of the day they would accept a sick line from a GP until Occ health assess you so this shouldnt be any different. 

welsh - good luck for your GTT hun. Try drinking pepsi MAX instead of normal pepsi hun. 

Lolly - :wohoo: so glad your test come back clear.. thats fantastic! 

Izzy - its flying past isnt it!


I still cant get my stupid blood sugar numbers to be where they should be all of the time :dohh: So no doubt Tuesday i will be put on insulin.. although i dont mind so much because doubling the dose of my tablets is making me have stomach pains/diorrhea and leg cramps and dizzy spells. I officially hate metformin.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I Do normally drink pepsi max or sugar free drinks but we had picked up regular pepsi at the weekend. Hopefully by cutting that out I will be fine. 
Quick question though, will they always induce if you have GD?

Anyone else not able to sleep lately or is it just me? I'm struggling to keep my eyes open this morning, roll on 1pm when Alex goes to his nannas so I can have a nap. Since lately Alex has seemed to have dropped his nap completely :-(


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah they do hun. Iv been told 38 weeks since ill probably be on insulin. How far they let you go depends on how well your managing your blood sugars 

I struggle some nights hun bt its not every night xx


----------



## ab75

Glad all was ok Lolly. 
I am not taking RLT capsules this time due to previous quick labours, but after your post I am going to look into EPO as I tore with both girls.

Good luck with the GTT welshgirl.

Sorry for everyone having trouble at work, I went off sick then used holidays so I am on maternity now.

Tara, hopefully insulin will agree with you better xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :hugs: I'm really relieved. And yes - hopefully next big event is baby being born! Smooth sailing from here on out (wishful thinking I'm sure!).

My labours have been quick too Ab but I'm all for getting that pushing stage down to as short as possible, so risking it and taking them again! Might take a lower dosage then recommended though. Definitely give EPO a try :thumbup:

No advice INMT I'm afraid :hugs: has your doctor put it in writing? If so, I don't think legally they can go against doctors orders but if it's just your word then maybe your boss is being a dick and thinking he can push his luck.

Hopeful, she did what!? :saywhat: how dare she! Did she even check you were ok after your fall? What a cow!

I'm not sleeping great. Just uncomfortable, heartburn at bedtime is a bitch and of course the baby decides to come alive the moment I lie down!


----------



## SCgirl

Hey ladies-

sorry to hear about work issues- i have absolutely no advice on that, as i was planning on resigning anyway, and just had to move the date up when the doctor put me on bed rest (she simply wrote on a rx pad that I'm on bed rest until delivery, and I showed that to my supervisor).

I'm going totally crazy on bed rest- even though I've been sitting more than I've been told to, because it hurts to stay on my side all day and night! (and I can't lie on my back, because the baby causes whatever pressure that blocks blood flow to the heart- my chest starts pounding, and i get dizzy, and get a rush when I move around. also makes for an uncomfortable night's sleep!) 
So- 2.5 days down, potentially 9.5 weeks to go. sigh.

I took the 24-hr urine protein test yesterday/today. it's easy- just unpleasant to collect all urine and store it in a jug in the fridge. very inconvenient- especially when you wake up in the middle of the night having to go! got a phone call back recently- apparently those results were fine- so it just looks like hypertension right now, and hopefully it won't turn into pre-e.

I'm hoping now that I'm not working (or doing anything really) my bp will stay lower (possibly wishful thinking) and some of these restrictions will be lifted... we'll see.

I have been given permission to go to an all-day birthing class at the hospital tomorrow though- cause if something happens I'll be in the right place. It'll be nice to spend all day out of the house!

sorry to rant. i haven't seen many people in the last 3 days. which really isn't that long, but it feels like forever because I know how long I still have..... :dohh:


----------



## hopeful2012

Lolly- she actually never asked if we were ok. She's so stupid sometimes. Her boss (her administrator) came in to make sure we were okay and then checked on me throughout the day.
I was off today because My 2 year old had an allergist appointment and was supposed to be skin tested today (I actually planned to go in for a couple hours for a funeral, but changed my mind) the allergist prescribed a epi pen an scheduled treating in two weeks due to her last reaction being last week. In the meantime, no milk, cheese, yogurt, etc. It's been nice to spend a day with my princess. We went to he appointment, got lunch, went visiting some residents, and home for a nap.

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hope all you ladies are doing well! (work issues aside)


----------



## sethsmummy

sc sorry to hear your finding the best rest really uncomfortable. are you be allowed to be propped up by pillows so your in a more upright position but not actually sitting? 

im glad your urine test came back clear. Fx like you say now your not having to run round etc that your bp will come down slightly. :hugs: 

hopeful - sorryto hear your little girl needs an epi pen :hugs: xx


----------



## hopeful2012

I hope everyone is faring better than me with this pregnancy. My husband left me today, said he wanted a divorce. So now I have to figure out how to balance a two year old that I can barely handle, the house bills- which are behind and apparently it's my fault- and a new baby that we haven't prepared for. I don't think I can do it. Th two year old keeps asking if mommy is okay and where's daddy.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Hopeful, I am so sorry. :hugs: I wish I had great advise for you, but I will be praying for you and you know u can say anything here.


----------



## waiting2c

Wow hopeful that sucks!! I am so sorry to hear your husband has left you, I can't believe a man would do that with a child on the way!! Will be thinking of you, do you have family that can help out?


----------



## Kiwiberry

hopeful2012 said:


> I hope everyone is faring better than me with this pregnancy. My husband left me today, said he wanted a divorce. So now I have to figure out how to balance a two year old that I can barely handle, the house bills- which are behind and apparently it's my fault- and a new baby that we haven't prepared for. I don't think I can do it. Th two year old keeps asking if mommy is okay and where's daddy.

Awww.... :hugs: I feel so bad for you hun. I wish I had some advice, but sadly I have no idea what to say. I am keeping you in my thoughts and hoping things start to look up for you. Why would he do such a thing when you two have a baby on the way? :huh:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh hopeful i am so so sorry. What an arrogant pig! :hugs: :hugs: sending you so much love and hugs right now :hugs: I hope you have a good support network around you right now :hugs: xxx


----------



## ab75

Hopeful. I am sorry that this has happened. House bills are a joint responsibility and just because he has left doesn't mean he can walk away from them. He should still be paying towards behind bills and anything towards future bills to support his 2 children. I hope you have some close family and friends that can support you thru this and help with your children. 
I don't know any background, but hope that once things settle down that you realise that you are a strong mummy and you can do this xx


----------



## Izzie74

Hopeful :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: Hopeful.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We are having an excited baby moment. We are talking about when he is born and Tristan being the first to see him etc and writing lists of the things we still need to get. 

I'm stuck on the consumable side of things that we need, so far for baby I have -

*Cotton Wool
*Nappies
*Nappy Cream

We didn't use body washes etc on Tristan so won't this time either but I feel like there is so much more we need. Any ideas please?


----------



## sethsmummy

erm nail clippers? but i think thats the basics hun so if your not wanting to use washed etc then thats all you really need. xx


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hopeful! Just wanted to pop in and say how sorry I am. I can relate somewhat...I had a bomb dropped on me during this pregnancy in regards to my husband. We're working things out and not divorcing, but I know how it is to feel like your world is falling apart around you when pregnant...when it should be an enjoyable and happy time. I'm so sorry he's abandoning you like this. Hopefully with some time he'll have a change of heart or at least help you out a little bit? If you ever need to talk, feel free to PM me!!


----------



## hopeful2012

Thanks ladies! It's been rough, the worst part is the little girl who doesn't understand where daddy is. I've spent the day trying to come up with some kind of plan. I couldn't sleep last night but I'm hoping that with a few sorta plans and writing down my thoughts it will be better tonight. He hasn't even bothered to call and check on Marianne. I plan to request sole custody due to abandonment. I think I don't want him at the hospital with this baby- I'm being selfish but I don't want too deal with his crap while I'm in labor. 
I went through and changed out pictures in the house today, washed sheets, etc. I've been having some painful contractions but I'm pretty sure it's Braxton hicks as they are still irregular. 
Honestly at this point, I want to talk the details out but I'm not sure if I want him to come back. I don't want to constantly worry if he will do this again and confuse our babies even more. I think I'm more upset that he left the girls and left me to try and figure out everything at this late in the game. I know I'll be okay. Thanks for listening.


----------



## hopeful2012

Kiwiberry said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is faring better than me with this pregnancy. My husband left me today, said he wanted a divorce. So now I have to figure out how to balance a two year old that I can barely handle, the house bills- which are behind and apparently it's my fault- and a new baby that we haven't prepared for. I don't think I can do it. Th two year old keeps asking if mommy is okay and where's daddy.
> 
> Awww.... :hugs: I feel so bad for you hun. I wish I had some advice, but sadly I have no idea what to say. I am keeping you in my thoughts and hoping things start to look up for you. Why would he do such a thing when you two have a baby on the way? :huh:Click to expand...

I'm not sure. We haven't really been fighting so it's out of the blue. I appreciate the thoughts and hope your little girl is doing great! I'll be okay once I get a few things together and planned. Luckily I have a great neighbor, babysitter, and family that is supportive. My mom actually dealt with this too when she was pregnant with me, so she understands, but isn't pushing me to talk yet.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hopeful I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: I don't mean to be rude, but honestly what a spineless coward of a man to leave you and your toddler whilst you're heavily pregnant. Do what you can to make yourself feel better right now. Marianne is still so young, lucky in a way, so although it's difficult for you to explain things to her, you won't need to go into detail and she's resilient and will forget this short time of upset and confusion fairly quickly :hugs::hugs: if he's leaving you financially unstable then that's really not on, you don't need that added stress and pressure right now. Is there any way you can find out your rights legally to getting help from him to help with the bills etc, and of course child maintenance? Go easy on yourself xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm 32 weeks today! :wohoo: can't believe I have just 5 weeks until I'm full term. Feeling really overwhelmed! I have my 32w growth scan and consultant appt on Wednesday, so looking forward to seeing my little miss again. Will get get to speak to the consultant about my funny turns too, which I'm pretty sure are down to stress and anxiety and not pregnancy related at all so not sure how she'll be able to help me but I'll feel better speaking about it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 32 Weeks :) I can't believe how close we are all getting!


----------



## sethsmummy

more hugs hopeful :hugs: Im glad you are thinking of some coping strategies.. and i dont blame you for not wanting him there when you have this baby <3 that will jsut cause more stress for you. And tbh not being your partner anymore he has no right to see the intimate parts of you <3 <3 

happy 32 weeks lolly :D hope you get the answers you need hun. I have to admit i love growth scans getting to see bubba again. hope you can get an answer to your funny turns. 


Im back at the diabetic clinic tomorrow thank goodness! I am hopefully going to be switched to insulin! I cant cope with the metformin side effects.. im literally having to be near a toilet as much as i can :dohh: its horrendous. hopefully once i come off the metformin i will stop having dizzy spells and all the stomach problems. I had to grab dh to stop myself loosing my balance while in the shop before :dohh:


----------



## ab75

Hugs hopeful xx

Happy 32 weeks lolly xx

Hope you feel better soon Tara xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

So sorry this has happened hopeful. I wouldn't want him at the birth either. You have your girls to be strong for now :)


Soooo we're still in limbo land about this mortgage and house! Really is stressing us out. Due to the bank losing our original mortgage application, we are now on a lower interest rate and they have said we don't need to pay the fee. Last week our financial advisor said it was just literally a click of a button away to get the evaluation and mortgage offer sorted. But it's still not done. The solicitors are waiting on the local authority searches to come back and the mortgage offer from the bank. The estate agent selling the house has been on the phone to OH as questions are being asked why it's taking so long. We are so close yet so far away from this house.
My dad knew someone who bought a house in the area we are buying, it took 5 weeks and they were moved in! We put the offer in on 11th september. 2months ago! It is getting beyond a joke now. Sorry for the rant. Who knew buying a house would be so much hard work.


----------



## Pix

hopeful2012 said:


> Thanks ladies! It's been rough, the worst part is the little girl who doesn't understand where daddy is. I've spent the day trying to come up with some kind of plan. I couldn't sleep last night but I'm hoping that with a few sorta plans and writing down my thoughts it will be better tonight. He hasn't even bothered to call and check on Marianne. I plan to request sole custody due to abandonment. I think I don't want him at the hospital with this baby- I'm being selfish but I don't want too deal with his crap while I'm in labor.
> I went through and changed out pictures in the house today, washed sheets, etc. I've been having some painful contractions but I'm pretty sure it's Braxton hicks as they are still irregular.
> Honestly at this point, I want to talk the details out but I'm not sure if I want him to come back. I don't want to constantly worry if he will do this again and confuse our babies even more. I think I'm more upset that he left the girls and left me to try and figure out everything at this late in the game. I know I'll be okay. Thanks for listening.


(((((( hugs ))))))

I'm so sorry. There's a million things running through my head to say and not a single one seems appropriate. But if you need anything just send me a message. We are in the same time zone so I can reply fairly quickly. 

Hang in there and realize how amazing you are as a woman. That even though it's a set back you WILL realize your strengths.


----------



## messica

hopeful2012 said:


> Thanks ladies! It's been rough, the worst part is the little girl who doesn't understand where daddy is. I've spent the day trying to come up with some kind of plan. I couldn't sleep last night but I'm hoping that with a few sorta plans and writing down my thoughts it will be better tonight. He hasn't even bothered to call and check on Marianne. I plan to request sole custody due to abandonment. I think I don't want him at the hospital with this baby- I'm being selfish but I don't want too deal with his crap while I'm in labor.
> I went through and changed out pictures in the house today, washed sheets, etc. I've been having some painful contractions but I'm pretty sure it's Braxton hicks as they are still irregular.
> Honestly at this point, I want to talk the details out but I'm not sure if I want him to come back. I don't want to constantly worry if he will do this again and confuse our babies even more. I think I'm more upset that he left the girls and left me to try and figure out everything at this late in the game. I know I'll be okay. Thanks for listening.

I feel just awful for you hopeful :(

I hope you're not trying to manage this sudden upheaval this alone. If you don't have friends and family that can help please don't hesitate to contact social services. They can help you get back on track financially. The last thing you need to be worrying about right now is how to pay the bills.

There's no way I'd let him in the delivery room but I would pursue the heck of child support and spousal support. Whether you ultimately end up divorcing or not he doesn't get to just walk away like this. 

You sound like a very strong woman and don't blame you for questioning taking him back out of fear he'll do it again in the future. If he even tries to come back I'd demand intense counseling - make him stick to every single session and let him find a way to pay for it. 


OOOhhhhhh just reading your posts makes my blood boil for you! What a grade A (butt) :growlmad:


----------



## Dawnyybus

Hello. 

I hope everyone is okiee, I am sorry i haven't been on for so long and I won't even pretend to have read the past 200 pages, I am sorry for everything I have missed. 

Just to let you all know the reason I haven't been on is because I am suffering serious perinatal-depression and an eating disorder, I have been on a psychiatric ward since I was 21 weeks, I will be 32 weeks on Wednesday and thus have not been able to post or keep up to date. 
I am waiting for the decision on when they will do a planned c-section to deliver the baby (hopefully by the end of this month) although that then doesn't solve any problems as the diagnosis is that I will develop post-natal depression and not be able to bond with the baby... 

I hope everyone is okiee. 

I have missed you all loads, I will try to keep you updated as I can but I understand that my position can seem horrible to some people. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O Dawn big hugs. I don't understand any of what you've just said but hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Dawny :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Dawnyybus said:


> Hello.
> 
> I hope everyone is okiee, I am sorry i haven't been on for so long and I won't even pretend to have read the past 200 pages, I am sorry for everything I have missed.
> 
> Just to let you all know the reason I haven't been on is because I am suffering serious perinatal-depression and an eating disorder, I have been on a psychiatric ward since I was 21 weeks, I will be 32 weeks on Wednesday and thus have not been able to post or keep up to date.
> I am waiting for the decision on when they will do a planned c-section to deliver the baby (hopefully by the end of this month) although that then doesn't solve any problems as the diagnosis is that I will develop post-natal depression and not be able to bond with the baby...
> 
> I hope everyone is okiee.
> 
> I have missed you all loads, I will try to keep you updated as I can but I understand that my position can seem horrible to some people.
> 
> Xxxxxx

Sorry to hear this hun :hugs:. Hope things start to look up for you soon. Fx you don't get PPD :cry:.


----------



## Jennuuh

Hopeful - So sorry you're going through this. I couldn't even imagine. I really hope you're able to move past this and be even more aware of how strong you are.

Dawny - Same for you - I really hope you're able to get back on track - I don't think anyone faults you on how you're feeling at all! You're aware, and getting help. That's all you can do for now. 

:hugs: for you both!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww Dawny :hugs: :hugs: Im so sorry hun but i am glad you are getting the help you need hun :hugs: Dont let them put you out though.. there is every chance that you will bond with your baby straight away and if not then dont panic.. lots of women take a while to form a bond with their baby <3 <3 Wishing you so much luck sweetie <3 

welsh - sorry your having so much trouble with this house hun :hugs: hopefully its all resolved soon :D xx


----------



## ab75

Hugs Dawn. Glad you are getting the help that you need. I hope you feel better after delivery xx


----------



## buddyIV

Huge hugs to you *Dawny*, I can't begin to imagine how hard all this must be for you, but I hope you're getting everything you need :hugs: 

I'm so shocked to read about what you're going through too *Hopeful*, I just don't understand how someone can turn their back on their family! I really hope you're around people who really love you, and that you know we're all here for you as much as we can be. You've totally got our support and respect Mama, and we all believe you have the strength to cope with this! :hugs: I agree with the other ladies here too, that although he might leave emotionally, he can't leave his responsibilities and obligations. I'd like to think he'll take his role as a father seriously, and that you'll be able to work out the practical, financial and parenting schedule, but if he's being an idiot, get the lawyers involved. For what it's worth, it is 100% his loss: he's the one who will miss out, who'll feel the separation from his children. I know a man who recently left his family, and 6 months later bitterly regrets his decision, because he's finally realised that what he had was really what life is all about. You'll get through this Mama....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry you're having such a stressful time with the mortgage and what not Welshgirl :hugs: hope they don't keep you waiting much longer. Remember, the solicitors are working for you so demand them to hurry up. The amount they charge they really need to be on the ball a bit more xx

Dawn sorry to hear you've not been well :hugs: hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Dawny, so sorry that you've been going through such a rough time. I'm glad ur getting the help u need, though and praying it keeps getting better. :hugs:

Had a bit of a drama last night. I spent the day raking leaves yesterday. I guess I overdid it, cause I ended up having contractions for several hours last night. They were 2-3 min apart for 2 hrs, so I ended up going into L & D. Of course, when I got there, they pretty much had stopped. They monitored me for a while, and sent me home. I guess it was a good reminder to take it easy, lol.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

ttc_lolly said:


> Sorry you're having such a stressful time with the mortgage and what not Welshgirl :hugs: hope they don't keep you waiting much longer. Remember, the solicitors are working for you so demand them to hurry up. The amount they charge they really need to be on the ball a bit more xx
> 
> Dawn sorry to hear you've not been well :hugs: hope you're feeling better soon.


Thanks. I let OH do majority of the phonecalls as he is better on the phone lol. OH rang the bank yesterday and they said the mortgage had been accepted and an email sent to mortgage advisor so he rang OH this morning saying he was working on the last part then should hear today about the evaluation.
To be fair it's more the bank than the solicitors holding us back at the minute, they are still waiting on the mortgage offer so before they have that can't do much. The last search should be back soon. I'm just a bit scared this contamination risk may have an affect on the evaluation. OH did tell the solicitors I'm pregnant, hormonal and worrying we won't be in before Christmas lol.

dawny, so sorry to hear what you have been going through xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

I got switched to insulin :wohoo: once a day before bed then back in next week again. 

I picked up my pram today too. :dance: I'm in love haha need to have a good play with it when I'm not busy. Both boys fit in it nicely too and they love it haha. Seth's not happy it's not for him :haha: xx


----------



## buddyIV

I hope the mortgage stuff all gets sorted out soon *Welshgirl*, it's so stressful having it all to do. Fingers crossed you're all settled in by Christmas! 



Luvspnk31 said:


> Dawny, so sorry that you've been going through such a rough time. I'm glad ur getting the help u need, though and praying it keeps getting better. :hugs:
> 
> Had a bit of a drama last night. I spent the day raking leaves yesterday. I guess I overdid it, cause I ended up having contractions for several hours last night. They were 2-3 min apart for 2 hrs, so I ended up going into L & D. Of course, when I got there, they pretty much had stopped. They monitored me for a while, and sent me home. I guess it was a good reminder to take it easy, lol.

Oh my goodness, what a fright you must've gotten! Take it easy lady...feet up, favourite snack and a movie! X 



sethsmummy said:


> I got switched to insulin :wohoo: once a day before bed then back in next week again.
> 
> I picked up my pram today too. :dance: I'm in love haha need to have a good play with it when I'm not busy. Both boys fit in it nicely too and they love it haha. Seth's not happy it's not for him :haha: xx

That's great news, on both counts! Am I right in thinking it was the Oyster Max you got? Our Oyster (not the double one) arrived too and I love love love it! It's all set up and sitting ready in the baby's room. Roll on January! 

As for me, 28 week midwife appointment went well, though I do have SPD and mild anaemia (both of which I can deal with!). After she palpated my bump though she just made this funny face and said "Baby isn't giving much away with position, but one things for sure, this is a BIG baby!" I'm not sure how I feel about that lol!!! DS was only 5lb 5oz and that felt big enough :haha: I kind of knew this one was bigger and stronger than DS was at the same point, but i still got a wee shock when the MW confirmed it! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm picking my pram up on Friday, so excited!!! :wohoo: might have to take it out for a spin with Millie in mono mode. How am I supposed to wait 5-10 weeks to use it!?


----------



## hopeful2012

Thanks for the support ladies! I got in touch with him and caught his attention when I said I would go for sole custody of both girls. We finally sat down and talked and decided to pursue some counseling. We feel like it was overreaction on both of our parts. I still haven't figured out how he thought he would be able to walk away. Anyway, we've been busy! We're working on making a written budget, giving him the responsibility to pay the bills, and making sure we have the occasional date night. Apparently this kicked me into serious nesting and I'm staying super busy getting our baby gear washed and cleaned (we're reusing slot of things from Marianne) and washing clothes. Of course due to my wonderful luck state survey walked in by surprise Monday morning and is crazy at work this week. But it will be done on Thursday and we shouldn't have to worry about it again for a year and a half. 
Still having contractions off and on, lots of hip pain, ans and my legs are swelling. Doctor thinks it's over exertion and told me slow down. I'm hoping they don't decide I need bed rest. 10weeks left!


----------



## Luvspnk31

So glad he decided that you are are worth staying for. &#128522; Try not to overdo. I ended up in L &D last night cause of that. Hopefully survey goes great, and u don't get dinged for anything.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Argh so my 2nd GTT today and I am hungry already. Roll on half 11 to eat! 
So jealous of the ones getting new prams. I was debating on getting a new one but can't justify the cost when moving house and the pram I used for Alex is in perfect condition and was only used for a couple of months. It's just really bulky.
Started getting sorting Scarlett's vests and sleepsuits ready to wash. I need to go shopping lol. I have 10vests in newborn amd 2 sleepsuits. 12vests in 0-3m and no sleepsuits lol. Would you get more vests or do you think it's enough? If she's on the smaller side like they are saying, Alex was 6lb 12.5oz and was in newborn for quite a while, then she should get the wear out of her clothes. We don't actually have many outfits but I was told by OH's aunty not to buy loads or they won't know what to buy lol.

Glad you are both trying to work through it hopeful


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think that's probably enough vests :) I'm not getting a new pram either. We paid over £700 for ours and it's still in great condition so can't justify buying a new one!

Hopeful I'm so glad you are working through things. :)

I'm 31 weeks pregnant today. Down to single figures! It still doesn't feel real. It's just not sunken in. I don't know if it's because of everything we've been through etc or what. It just feels like a dream!


----------



## ab75

We're not getting a new pram either. I love my pram that I had for the girls and it is still in excellent condition so will be using that again.

Hopeful, I hope it works out for you both.

Good luck welshgirl.

Take it easy luvspnk.

Hope baby isn't too big buddy.

Happy 31 weeks bb. xx


----------



## buddyIV

So glad your OH is making an effort to work things out *Hopeful*. I hope you can get some time to relax too though; maybe after Thursday! 

I think that's probably enough vests *Welshgirl*. Even if it's not its easy enough to get hold of some more (that's what I'm telling myself!).

We wouldn't have bought a new pram, but the chassis broke on our last one and I didn't fancy putting a newborn in it. We've still got our Ergo carrier from DS and I'm mega excited about getting to use that again. 

Not long now ladies!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv only bought a few vests and loads of second hand sleep suits. I figure I can wear out the vests in no time and just buy more if I need to, this is one case I'd rather buy too little than too much, I think I have the essentials to see me through the first few weeks and then I can see what I really actually need. Plus I have no idea what I actually have because as I'm buying stuff oh is boxing stuff lol, my life is literally in boxes and we don't even have a moving date yet. 

We had to text ohs step mum the other day to ask her if she would have the pram delivered to us, they seem adamant that they want to keep it at theirs until baby is here because it's apparently bad luck to have the pram before the baby is here. However it's not like they live just around the corner they are an hours drive away and trying to explain that we need the car seat.which comes with it is like pulling teeth!! I don't think they understand that the hospital don't let you leave without a car seat. I personally think they are doing it so they have to be told immediately that baby is coming so they can come up, they've already said they want to be the first to visit. They also said that if the baby comes on a Friday they will be up that weekend!! I don't want ppl over that quickly, I want to spend time as a family of 3 and getting used to feeds, changes etc without feeling like ppl are watching me, as it's my first I no ppl will be like ooo is she doing it right and to be honest I don't need that kind of shit a day or 2 after pushing a human out.of my body. I will try n time telling ppl so no one can come up for a few days lol.

I went to see occupational health yesterday, my boss is seriously messing with the wrong pregnant lady. He told them the reason he's reluctant to put me on permanent nights is because if the person I'm working with goes off sick and there's no one else trained in the clinic I will be left alone, firstly they wud never leave me alone, they wud bring someone none trained down just to be an extra body and help out where they could. Secondly even after my drs note stating to go onto nights and him saying no he's put me on nights for my last week!! I think iv done half my pregnancy on nights so if he genuinely had those concerns why would he put pregnant women on nights in the first place, he is such a class a prick!! All he's arguing about is 2 weeks where I'm on days, that's all, 2 bloody weeks, which I have now managed to swap with someone else. If he continues with this I will just say sorry but I don't need this.stress, I'm almost 30 weeks pregnant and shouldn't be getting stressed out by management playing little games to get a power trip and go off sick. Money wont be great as night pay is so much better but if it means I get away from that dick then it's.worth it. So glad I get my other boss back when I return, he's my temporary boss while iv be put into a non patient area.


----------



## elsbethrenee

itsnowmyturn said:


> We had to text ohs step mum the other day to ask her if she would have the pram delivered to us, they seem adamant that they want to keep it at theirs until baby is here because it's apparently bad luck to have the pram before the baby is here. However it's not like they live just around the corner they are an hours drive away and trying to explain that we need the car seat.which comes with it is like pulling teeth!! I don't think they understand that the hospital don't let you leave without a car seat. I personally think they are doing it so they have to be told immediately that baby is coming so they can come up, they've already said they want to be the first to visit. They also said that if the baby comes on a Friday they will be up that weekend!! I don't want ppl over that quickly, I want to spend time as a family of 3 and getting used to feeds, changes etc without feeling like ppl are watching me, as it's my first I no ppl will be like ooo is she doing it right and to be honest I don't need that kind of shit a day or 2 after pushing a human out.of my body. I will try n time telling ppl so no one can come up for a few days lol.

Around here, at least, it's expected that you have the car seat installed by the fire department. A lot of folks think they've installed the seat correctly, only for that not to be the case in an accident. Our FD's do it for free. 

We're expecting our first, as well, and are definitely limiting visitors the first little while...and certainly no houseguests! Good luck. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

INMT, honestly!? That's so annoying, I'd find a friend who has a stage 0 seat and ask to borrow it just to take baby home in so you can stop your pesky MIL getting her own way!

Happy 30w hopeful and 31w BB! 

I'm a self confessed pram addict so needed a new one :haha: hopefully I won't get too bored with this one and manage to keep it longer than a few months. OH will kill me if I even consider it!

I had my 32w growth scan and consultant appt today. Little miss is growing nicely away, estimated weight is 4lbs 11oz. Yikes! They say babies put on around half a lb each week in this final stretch so looks like I'm looking at pushing out a 9lber :shocker: I hope her growth slows down a teeny bit!


----------



## Izzie74

Anyone else had really sore legs? My calfs have ached so much this week and my ankles have started to itch leading me to believe they are slightly swollen. Seeing midwife tomorrow so will ask her the, but any thoughts?


----------



## Pix

Hello ladies. Seems we are all getting ready to be done and over with pregnancy!! It all went so fast. 

Trying to catch up on all posts!! 

So went in today because of cramping. Turns out it's pelvic girdle pain. Aka SPD. I'm not sure what to think. There are some horror stories online. I know a few of you have been diagnosed. Any tips? I don't want to just lay on the couch for the remainder of the pregnancy or discontinue what little exercise I've been accomplishing. I have my fitting appt for my maternity belt on Wednesday. 

Sigh. 3rd babies kick your butt.


----------



## SCgirl

Pix said:


> Sigh. 3rd babies kick your butt.

Don't scare me like that!:haha: This 1st baby is kicking my butt! (1 week of bed rest down, potentially 9 to go...) :wacko:


----------



## Pix

SCgirl said:


> Pix said:
> 
> 
> Sigh. 3rd babies kick your butt.
> 
> Don't scare me like that!:haha: This 1st baby is kicking my butt! (1 week of bed rest down, potentially 9 to go...) :wacko:Click to expand...

Lol. Sorry!!! Hopefully those 9 pass quickly for you!! I know I'm counting down the days!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no sorry to hear that Pix :hugs: I think PGP is more in the lower back though isn't it, where SPD is at the front - pubic area and top of thighs? I don't know if they're both treated the same, I suffer horribly from SPD, no advice as such just try and take it as easy as possible (easier said than done I know!), have yourself a long soak in the tub and try and sleep propped up a little in bed with your back well supported. I found swimming really helped in my last pregnancy, but just don't have the time or energy to go this time round! There are some exercises you can do to, and bouncing on a gym ball can bring some relief x


----------



## 0203

Big hugs to everyone going through struggles at the moment, sorry I can't multiquote on my phone.

Hope everyone else is doing okay. I am still struggling with back pain, My doctor says it's just normal pregnancy back pain but I find it hard to believe that That It is normal to be hardly able to move by halfway through the day because the pain is so bad. Also, sorry if this is tmi but I looked it up on the Internet and can't find any answers. I really need to wee a lot (I know this is normal) bit I find it really difficult to actually start going once I am on the toilet, is that normal? I'm just assuming maybe baby is in a funny position these past few days and maybe pressing on something just wanted to know if anyone else was experiencing it.


----------



## buddyIV

*Itsnowmyturn* that's pretty off isn't it!? Holding you to ransom so they can see the baby first! If they honestly don't grasp that you need the car seat (at least) to be released from hospital, you can perhaps borrow a car seat from the hospital (some do have them to lend out, so it's worth asking). Alternatively, you could just buy your own car seat and tell them to keep the one they bought as an extra for their car! 

I've got some light SPD too *pix*, mostly at the front in my pelvic bone. It's not too bad at the moment, but I know it can get worse as things go on. I've found sleeping with more pillows under my neck and spine, as well as one between my knees, has helped a little. Sitting on a gym ball and avoiding crossing my legs helps too. There's some good info in a physio association site (sorry, I can't remember the name of it!) for tips and things to avoid. I hope the belt will help you a bit x 

Good news on the growth scan *ttc lolly *, she's obviously very happy and comfy in there! 

*0203*, I've not experienced that, but Ive heard loads of ladies say they can have a bit of bother peeing when the baby is in a certain position. Hope baby moves and makes it a bit easier for you!


----------



## hopeful2012

My legs have been really hurting this week and my feet are pretty swollen. Mine I think is due to survey and running around more than usual. I've been trying to prop my feet up at work when I can and drink nor water. I go back to the doctor next Friday so we will see what he says about an antidepressant, the contractions, and my legs.


----------



## Pix

ttc_lolly said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that Pix :hugs: I think PGP is more in the lower back though isn't it, where SPD is at the front - pubic area and top of thighs? I don't know if they're both treated the same, I suffer horribly from SPD, no advice as such just try and take it as easy as possible (easier said than done I know!), have yourself a long soak in the tub and try and sleep propped up a little in bed with your back well supported. I found swimming really helped in my last pregnancy, but just don't have the time or energy to go this time round! There are some exercises you can do to, and bouncing on a gym ball can bring some relief x

Didn't really think of it as separate entities!! I know some days it's in the back but every night it's the front and wraps around. She said one I googled and as usual one thing led to another. By the end of the night it's horrible. Just got home from the movies and I'm feeling it! She wanted to send me to PT but I always found PT pointless and just another added cost. As horrible as it sounds I'll youtube it. >.< AND buy a ball. I've wanted one anyway!! 




0203 said:


> Big hugs to everyone going through struggles at the moment, sorry I can't multiquote on my phone.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing okay. I am still struggling with back pain, My doctor says it's just normal pregnancy back pain but I find it hard to believe that That It is normal to be hardly able to move by halfway through the day because the pain is so bad. Also, sorry if this is tmi but I looked it up on the Internet and can't find any answers. I really need to wee a lot (I know this is normal) bit I find it really difficult to actually start going once I am on the toilet, is that normal? I'm just assuming maybe baby is in a funny position these past few days and maybe pressing on something just wanted to know if anyone else was experiencing it.

I don't believe it is normal to not be able to move. I would keep pushing until dr takes you seriously. At least that's what I do. I'm pretty sure at this point I've been flagged as difficult!! As for peeing.. Sometimes I have to lift my belly to empty my bladder completely. Lol!!




buddyIV said:


> *Itsnowmyturn* that's pretty off isn't it!? Holding you to ransom so they can see the baby first! If they honestly don't grasp that you need the car seat (at least) to be released from hospital, you can perhaps borrow a car seat from the hospital (some do have them to lend out, so it's worth asking). Alternatively, you could just buy your own car seat and tell them to keep the one they bought as an extra for their car!
> 
> I've got some light SPD too *pix*, mostly at the front in my pelvic bone. It's not too bad at the moment, but I know it can get worse as things go on. I've found sleeping with more pillows under my neck and spine, as well as one between my knees, has helped a little. Sitting on a gym ball and avoiding crossing my legs helps too. There's some good info in a physio association site (sorry, I can't remember the name of it!) for tips and things to avoid. I hope the belt will help you a bit x
> 
> Good news on the growth scan *ttc lolly *, she's obviously very happy and comfy in there!
> 
> *0203*, I've not experienced that, but Ive heard loads of ladies say they can have a bit of bother peeing when the baby is in a certain position. Hope baby moves and makes it a bit easier for you!

I truly hope this doesn't get any worse. Even though it has crossed my mind!! 



hopeful2012 said:


> My legs have been really hurting this week and my feet are pretty swollen. Mine I think is due to survey and running around more than usual. I've been trying to prop my feet up at work when I can and drink nor water. I go back to the doctor next Friday so we will see what he says about an antidepressant, the contractions, and my legs.

You've had quite the time of it!! I hope you can rest and relax!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

0203 sometimes I feel like I'm bursting and when I go there's hardly anything. I think it depends where baby is laid. I remember with my first son my midwife told me to lean forward on the toilet when having a wee. I'm not sure why but it does seem to help slightly.


----------



## Jennuuh

*Lolly* - I think chubbier babies are adorable! Of course, they all are no matter their weight! I can guess pushing out a 9lb baby naturally would be a little concerning though! :haha:

*Izzie* - My legs have been sore but so has my pelvic area and hips. Nothing with my ankles though. Sorry I'm not much help!

*0203* - I've experienced the same thing! What would normally take 20 seconds to empty my bladder, takes over a minute because it's just sooo slow going. I was wondering if she was just in a weird position in there and pressing up on the tube and blocking the normal flow. No clue! Just a total theory.

*Pix* - I've been having consistent cramping the past 3 days. It got just a tad bit worse today but nothing I wasn't able to handle. Are there any other symptoms of pelvic girdle pain or is it just cramping? 

I've been having horrible pressure down below (sorry tmi) even though she's sitting up high still. My hips have been SO bad the last two days that when I stand up after walking, I can barely lift my legs! I can't turn over in bed anymore without my husbands help because my hips hurt so bad. Getting in and out of the car has become a painful chore, too, due to not being able to lift my legs at times. My hips grind when I walk sometimes as well. Anyone else have that? If it's just normal pregnancy things, tell me I'm nuts and I'll move on :haha:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Pix I have it mildly, they don't differentiate spd and pgp anymore, they class them as the same. I find if I do too much, even just shopping for a few hours I can be left struggling to walk for a couple of days but if I really take it easy and put my feet up when I can, oh does a lot of housework n I take it easy at work I find that it's manageable, I get hip pain and pain in the backs of my thighs but it's manageable pain, don't underestimate what doing too much can do, one day ul do too much n be left worse off throughout the rest of ur pregnancy n recovery after will take longer. 

As for the car seat, I don't have anyone I can borrow one off but if they don't agree to get it sent to ours Im in 2 minds what to do, oh is there for Xmas so do I wait it out and hope baby plays ball and doesn't come along early, wouldn't she need to stay in hospital for at least a few days if she did come that early anyway, il be 36 weeks at Xmas. Or whether I go out and buy a cheap one that can be used as a spare, it wud really grudge me to buy another as the one that comes with the pram is obviously going to be a better quality and fits the pram, it wouldn't hurt us to have a spare especially when oh gets his car but we're trying to keep costs down. I will absolutely demand that oh brings the pram bk with him unless he hasn't got his car by then. I do have options for getting out and about but it's really annoyed me that she doesn't seem to understand my need to have things organised and know that I'm prepared, not feeling organised stresses me out, I mean I'm the person who packs, repacks, repacks, repacks and repacks again her suitcase god nos how many times before a holiday to make.sure I have absolutely everything I need. I don't even no if they've ordered it yet n I'm 30 weeks on Friday, what if there's a wait for them, like delivery in 4 weeks or something. Bloody family hey


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jennuh that sounds like SPD. 

INMT I would lose my rag, it's your pram so your choice! Do you drive? Could you go and get it? I wouldn't buy another when you have one already.


----------



## ab75

Jenna that's exactly what I am like. When I try to get up after sitting, I have to steady myself for a minute then I manage to shuffle my feet like an old man until I can walk/hobble to wherever I am going xx


----------



## ab75

INMT I would be going nuts too. I like to be organised and it would be stressing me out not knowing if I was going to have a pram and car seat in time. Can you just phone and say you were wondering if it had been ordered yet as you had heard delivery could take up to 8 weeks and if not you are just going to order it yourself. 
I also think you should check if hospital have any. Also some taxi companies have car seats although that would mean taking a taxi home from hospital. 
Don't let her get her own way over this or she will try it with everything lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

buddy - yep its the oyster we have :D its great i just need to buy a few bits for it and figure out how the cosey toes thing goes on properly. I hope the SPD and Anaemia clear up hun. Im with you on the big baby front... my last vaginal was 5lb 14oz and this one is "Big". could be an experience and a half :haha: 

haha lolly - i got to push mine on the way home from the shop :haha: ooo do you know how many weeks ahead baby is measuring? I only got to see weeks not weight on my growth scan :( 

hopeful - Im glad you guys are working things out :hugs: that must be a weight off your mind hun. So sorry this horrible patch had to come at such a stressful time :hugs:

welsh - i think 10 is enough vests to start with hun :D can always get some more after baby arrives if needed :D 

inmt - I cant believe your MIL... If she refuses to give you it id just say " well ill just have to go buy one and you can return your car seat" and see if that gets her to give you it?? I hate when people try force themselves on you after baby comes. 
I cant get over your boss :grr: he needs a slap! 

Izzie - i get a lot of cramp in my lower legs now and last night my right ankle/knee were in severe pain all night. 

Pix - the belt they give you will help A LOT.. just try and take things easy hun and stop when you can feel it starting to hurt :hugs: 

0203 - definitely normal now were getting further on. Try not sitting down on the seat and leaning forward it might make it a little easier :hugs: Sorry your having so much back pain. 

hopeful - :hugs: your having a tough time hun :hugs: 

jenuuh - Thats not normal hun... it will be SPD or PGP :hugs: Its horrible and i get the grinding a lot and quite often get stuck if i sit on the floor lol. IT should ease as soon as baby is born :hugs: 


afm - 31 weeks today :dance: my morning blood sugar numbers are still too high even with insulin but the day time ones are better :D back again next week and then midwife next week and growth scan the week after. i think im going to end up having appointments every single week now until induction time


----------



## Luvspnk31

0203- definitely normal!! I actually lift up my belly, it takes pressure off the bladder area.


----------



## buddyIV

I agree with the other ladies *Jenuuha*, it does sound like SPD/PGP. I sympathise with you! 

I'm hoping it doesn't get any worse too *Pix*! Its bareable at the moment, but I don't want it to get worse and end up overshadowing enjoying being pregnancy. I hope the belt improves things for you, and definitely do get a gym ball...they are amazing! I used it in early labour with DS too and found it helped make things more comfortable.

:hugs: *INMT*, sorry all this stuff is causing you so much stress. I hate feeling disorganised too, so can relate to how you're feeling. The pram is such a big deal, and you really do need it, that's why I can't understand why your in laws are being so obstructive! It can take 8 weeks to order (though we got ours next day, free of charge, from an online store, so might be worth mentioning that to them), so they really do need to get it sorted asap. I totally get that you want to keep the cost down too. I hope you get them to see sense and get it sorted out Hun x 

All those appointments will make the time fly *sethsmummy*! Can't believe we're already in the home stretch and will be meeting our babies soon...aaaaahhhhhhh!! X


----------



## wifey2013

Has anyone experienced bad pains under right breast while sitting/eating? Tuesday night I had a fever but no cold symptoms, went to labor & delivery and dr. suspects I may have gallstones - going for an ultrasound tomorrow morning on my birthday :S Anyone have this pain and it ended up being nothing??


----------



## Izzie74

0203 - I had that with my first pregnancy. Felt desperate to go, but couldn't. It was like my brain was no longer connected to my ability to wee! I had to concentrate and focus really hard, rocking backwards and forwards sometimes helped too.


----------



## Izzie74

So I told the midwife about calf ache and occasional cramps - apparently cramping can be a sign of reduced calcium, so have to increase dairy food. Funny because I love drinking milk, eat cheese and biscuits as a snack and eat yoghurt.

Calf ache needs monitoring in case they swell or go red. Then I need to get medical advice from gp.


----------



## sethsmummy

wifey2013 said:


> Has anyone experienced bad pains under right breast while sitting/eating? Tuesday night I had a fever but no cold symptoms, went to labor & delivery and dr. suspects I may have gallstones - going for an ultrasound tomorrow morning on my birthday :S Anyone have this pain and it ended up being nothing??

I get it when Rohan is digging his feet/butt into my ribs hun. i have to stand and swap or take off my pants so my bump can drop more. It can be really painful at times xx


----------



## buddyIV

wifey2013 said:


> Has anyone experienced bad pains under right breast while sitting/eating? Tuesday night I had a fever but no cold symptoms, went to labor & delivery and dr. suspects I may have gallstones - going for an ultrasound tomorrow morning on my birthday :S Anyone have this pain and it ended up being nothing??

Sorry you're having to go in on your birthday; I hope you get to enjoy the rest of your day! I've been really uncomfortable today, with pain on my right side, but I could tell it was just baby's position. I got into some more comfy trousers and sat on the gym ball for a while, which helped a little. Hope it turns out to be nothing for you too!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I passed my GTT again  I heard nothing this morning so I rang up this afternoon just to make sure and results were in the normal range..no more pepsi lol. Got my sugar free strawberry water stocked up in the fridge.

Anyone started their hospital bags yet? I've started Scarlett's. Hers will be finished soon then will start on mine. I've already made my lists.


----------



## sethsmummy

yey for passing hun :dance: I love flavoured water.. i have MacB as its the only "safe" flavoured water iv found so far that hasnt got half a tonne of sugar in it. Strawberry and kiwi is lush. 

iv kind of started but need to get my stuff for it. I have everything Rohan will need i think xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've kind of started it. I can't even remember what I need!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I get the volvic sugar free one. Lovely. I'm hoping to get the rest of what I need for Scarlett this weekend and then I know her bag is sorted then. I like being organised.


----------



## Kiwiberry

No bag here for obvious reasons, but I did make a list of things I still need for when she comes home. Hopefully we can do some shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Oh and before I forget, here are some updated pictures of little Riya bean with her cpap off!! It has been close to 45 hours that she has had it off, really think this might be it for her! Only thing left on her list of things to do before she comes home is learning to feed! They said that could take a couple of weeks but we are expecting her to be home early December!! Fingers crossed of course!
 



Attached Files:







560194_10203036114252497_7284153274138290633_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7









10433110_10203036114532504_3729014387340190269_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Kiwiberry said:


> Oh and before I forget, here are some updated pictures of little Riya bean with her cpap off!! It has been close to 45 hours that she has had it off, really think this might be it for her! Only thing left on her list of things to do before she comes home is learning to feed! They said that could take a couple of weeks but we are expecting her to be home early December!! Fingers crossed of course!

She is beautiful. So glad she is doing so well, she will soon be home x


----------



## Hall Family

Hi Ladies,

Some of you may know me as we have been trying for quite sometime and have had previous miscarriages. This Is my fifth pregnancy and I was due January 2nd pushed back until December 30th at our 12 week scan, everything came back normal and perfect very low levels for anything abnormal.

We past the 12week scan with flying colours and announced to our daughter my first pregnancy who is 6 and desperately wanting to be a sister (she was a twin I lost one) and then we let her know the good news thinking it would be find as previously we have lost our last 2 babies at 6weeks.

We announced to our families and friends and posted on Facebook at 16 weeks our wonderful news.

At 17w 5d I went to the hospital with the knowing pains and discharge of previous miscarriages. We were 2 days off our 18 weeks scan. They advised our baby daughter had no heartbeat. 

Unfortunately I had to be induced and give birth to our beautiful baby girl who we named Sophia. I would never wish this upon anyone it is something no one should have to experience.

Basically just letting you ladies know I won't be joining you for the January jelly beans. We are post pinning trying unitil April 2015 so wish us luck. All our test results including myself, my partner and our baby Sophia came back all clear and negative to any possible abnormality.

Happy best wishes from here and onwards for you. Sending hugs and love xoxo 

Hall Family


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hall Family said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Some of you may know me as we have been trying for quite sometime and have had previous miscarriages. This Is my fifth pregnancy and I was due January 2nd pushed back until December 30th at our 12 week scan, everything came back normal and perfect very low levels for anything abnormal.
> 
> We past the 12week scan with flying colours and announced to our daughter my first pregnancy who is 6 and desperately wanting to be a sister (she was a twin I lost one) and then we let her know the good news thinking it would be find as previously we have lost our last 2 babies at 6weeks.
> 
> We announced to our families and friends and posted on Facebook at 16 weeks our wonderful news.
> 
> At 17w 5d I went to the hospital with the knowing pains and discharge of previous miscarriages. We were 2 days off our 18 weeks scan. They advised our baby daughter had no heartbeat.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to be induced and give birth to our beautiful baby girl who we named Sophia. I would never wish this upon anyone it is something no one should have to experience.
> 
> Basically just letting you ladies know I won't be joining you for the January jelly beans. We are post pinning trying unitil April 2015 so wish us luck. All our test results including myself, my partner and our baby Sophia came back all clear and negative to any possible abnormality.
> 
> Happy best wishes from here and onwards for you. Sending hugs and love xoxo
> 
> Hall Family

Oh my goodness, this is such a sad story to read. I am so sorry for you hun and your family. This must be so hard to go through. I can't even imagine what it must be like for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I really hope that you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Hall family- I'm so sorry. :hugs: prayers for your family and precious angel.


----------



## brunettebimbo

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## buddyIV

I am so sorry for your loss Hall Family, it must be truly devastating. I wish you love and luck for the future, and that everything goes perfectly in 2015 x


----------



## wifey2013

She's adorable Kiwi!!!! I can't believe she's already over a month old!! So precious, I hope you get to bring her home soon! 

As for me, rib pains are just something fun pushing up against ribs when I sit and eat, had the ultrasound this morning and there are no gallbladder stones! I'm pretty relieved about that!! Next week I have my 33 week ultrasound to see if my placenta has corrected its position. They will also estimate baby boy's birth weight so I'm pretty excited about that!


----------



## Izzie74

Kiwiberry said:


> Oh and before I forget, here are some updated pictures of little Riya bean with her cpap off!! It has been close to 45 hours that she has had it off, really think this might be it for her! Only thing left on her list of things to do before she comes home is learning to feed! They said that could take a couple of weeks but we are expecting her to be home early December!! Fingers crossed of course!

Lovely pictures :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Hall Family. So sorry to hear your devastating news. We lost Ben at 21+6. I know what a terrible time we had and would not wish that on anyone. There are a few forums on here too where you can talk to others in a similar position. I found these very comforting. I hope you were able to spend some time with your baby girl so you have precious memories to treasure. My condolences to you all.


----------



## ab75

So so sorry Hall family. I hope you get your rainbow when you try again xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Hall Family - I am so so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: :hugs: I am sending love and prayers to to you and your family <3 <3 <3 There are no words which i could say to make you feel better but I will be thinking of you :hugs: Best of luck next year hun :hugs: xx


----------



## buddyIV

Kiwiberry said:


> Oh and before I forget, here are some updated pictures of little Riya bean with her cpap off!! It has been close to 45 hours that she has had it off, really think this might be it for her! Only thing left on her list of things to do before she comes home is learning to feed! They said that could take a couple of weeks but we are expecting her to be home early December!! Fingers crossed of course!

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!! She's amazing Kiwi, you must be so proud of her. Good luck with the feeding, but if the past is anything to go by, she'll be great with it.


----------



## JanetPlanet

wifey2013 said:


> Has anyone experienced bad pains under right breast while sitting/eating?

I had excruciating rib pain with my first son. The only way I could get relief was laying on my side or reclining in a recliner. I hope you don't suffer too much if that's what it is!:flower:



Kiwiberry said:


> Oh and before I forget, here are some updated pictures of little Riya bean with her cpap off!! It has been close to 45 hours that she has had it off, really think this might be it for her! Only thing left on her list of things to do before she comes home is learning to feed! They said that could take a couple of weeks but we are expecting her to be home early December!! Fingers crossed of course!

She is so pretty! All babies are adorable (I LOVE LOVE LOVE BABIES!), but Riya doesn't really have that preemie look...she just looks like a perfect baby-just tiny. ADORABLE! She sounds like she's doing wonderfully! :thumbup:



Hall Family said:


> Basically just letting you ladies know I won't be joining you for the January jelly beans. We are post pinning trying unitil April 2015 so wish us luck. All our test results including myself, my partner and our baby Sophia came back all clear and negative to any possible abnormality.

Hall Family...I am so very sorry you've had to endure this pain. I wish you nothing but the best in the future. And please seek help to deal with your pain if you find it necessary to do so.:hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hall family, I'm so sorry :hugs: please go easy on yourself and take care xx sending floaty kisses up to your sweet angel :kiss:

Kiwi, love the pics of Riya without the cpap covering up her beautiful little smush! And that headband is just too cute, it's almost the size of her!

Just skim reading through, sorry if ive missed anything important out :hugs: will try have a proper catch up this weekend. My hospital bag (suitcase!! But only a small weekend one) is pretty much done! I've packed 5 vests, 5 sleepsuits, 1 hat, 2 muslins, 1 pack of cotton pads, 1 pack of 24 size 1 nappies, a box of breast pads, 2 packs of maternity sanitary towels, 2 x 5 pack of disposable maternity briefs (sexy! :haha:), 2 nighties, slippers, toiletries & a towel for me and I think that's it so far! Need to pack my dressing gown, lansinoh nipple cream when I get it, and maybe a pair of PJ's too. Will pack snacks closer to D-day!

Got my new pram today :wohoo: I am in love! I was planning on being a good girl and packing it away to use once baby gets here but DD2 loves it so I've taken the carrycot off and pushed the chassis into mono mode with the side basket and we'll test drive it a little before her sister arrives! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo lolly that looks fab! your DD looks super happy in there :haha: my boys love the new pram too! Is it quite wide that pram? 

pram pics in spoiler but PLEASE excuse the complete carnage of my living room... :blush: 


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/6sx95f.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/121cpsm.jpg
https://i58.tinypic.com/2eznyc1.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/25g43zl.jpg
https://i57.tinypic.com/igiyc3.jpg
https://i60.tinypic.com/2zgdgxy.jpg
https://i58.tinypic.com/11vl8g5.jpg
https://i57.tinypic.com/13zbsid.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/1zb3rjr.jpg
https://i60.tinypic.com/xnyh5e.jpg

It can also go with just the car seat on or the car seat on the bottom but iv not done it that way yet. 

Bump pic

https://i58.tinypic.com/9a8jsl.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/2nimrlk.jpg

and a cute one of the boys inside DH's old toy castle from when he was a child. In laws brought it up with them 

https://i58.tinypic.com/11t03gm.jpg


----------



## ttc_lolly

I love it Tara! I was umming and ahhing over the oyster max so much as its so lightweight and lovely looking, but decided to go for a side by side as I had the iCandy pear with the girls and once DD2 was out of the carrycot she hated going in the back lower seat and DD1 wouldn't go in there for love nor money either :lol: little fusspots! DD2 loves the donkey so far, in fact she's barely gotten out of it all day! It's pretty wide, but as expected for a side by side double. It's not too bad though, as the seats are quite slim and the wheels are in line with the chassis rather than on the outside. And there's just so much storage! I do love a good basket :rofl:

Some pram spam!

Spoiler
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/698F4CB4-C0EC-4ADC-BD4C-79EAA8C07F6D_zps42mmxek8.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/550ED011-74FF-4050-8D4D-A820739655CC_zpsawtpcizz.jpg

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/3630A516-B085-45F2-A7E9-39B8ABE5B0D8_zpsot293mcf.jpg[/

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/D710166B-AC96-4564-B6AC-F87300710C45_zpsz4uos1tc.jpg


----------



## SCgirl

We went to our 3d scan yesterday- it was great! (The quality of the images wasn't so great though.)

The tech kept asking how far along I was, and saying "wow"... apparently he looks large for his age (he's already chubby)- she was thinking around 2 weeks ahead. She also said he's acting like he's further along than most she sees at this point because his eyes were open for most of the scan, and it was a constant battle trying to get his hands and feet out of his mouth.

Because of this battle, I'm pretty sure I'm bruised on the inside. Woke up last night in extreme pain when baby was kicking me! Still hurts when he moves this morning. Tech kept asking me if what she was doing hurt, and while it was a bit uncomfortable, it didn't hurt, so I didn't expect this!

Turns out our baby has (at least according to the scan) a full head of hair... and apparently some on his shoulders. lovely haha

At least he appears hefty- that makes me feel better in case anything crazy happens with my blood pressure in the next few weeks!
 



Attached Files:







IM_33-001.JPG
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jennuuh

Great scan SCgirl!

Kiwi - Riya is beautiful!! So glad she's making leaps and bounds and you might be able to bring her home soon! :)

Hall Family - I'm SO sorry to hear of your loss. I couldn't even imagine what you're going through. My thoughts are with you and your family. May Sophia fly high with the other angels. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Wow ladies those prams look awesome!!! I am so bad, I havent started to get organised yet, work is super busy at the moment and as only have five weeks till I finish I am going to have to work hard to get it all done. Figure I should have a month from finishing work to having baby and that is when i'll sort stuff out. 

Have an appt with maternity doctors on Monday to work out birth plan, I am leaning towards c section as it's only way that alleviates all my anxiety but will see what they say. 

Hall family I am so very sorry to read your post, take care of yourselves and I wish you all the best when you can try again.

Kiwi - loving the pics, she is doing so well!!!! Hopefully you take her home soon!!!

Hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## buddyIV

SCgirl said:


> We went to our 3d scan yesterday- it was great! (The quality of the images wasn't so great though.)
> 
> The tech kept asking how far along I was, and saying "wow"... apparently he looks large for his age (he's already chubby)- she was thinking around 2 weeks ahead. She also said he's acting like he's further along than most she sees at this point because his eyes were open for most of the scan, and it was a constant battle trying to get his hands and feet out of his mouth.
> 
> Because of this battle, I'm pretty sure I'm bruised on the inside. Woke up last night in extreme pain when baby was kicking me! Still hurts when he moves this morning. Tech kept asking me if what she was doing hurt, and while it was a bit uncomfortable, it didn't hurt, so I didn't expect this!
> 
> Turns out our baby has (at least according to the scan) a full head of hair... and apparently some on his shoulders. lovely haha
> 
> At least he appears hefty- that makes me feel better in case anything crazy happens with my blood pressure in the next few weeks!

Lovely scan pic! It's amazing how much detail they can pick up, it must've been fantastic to see everything! I hope the bruised feeling goes away really soon.

Loving the prams ladies! 

I've gotten a lot more organised since finishing my PhD; got a little bouncing chair, changing table, bath, some newborn nappies (still need to get the cloth ones organised, but wanted disposables for when we're in hospital), and I think we've almost got enough clothes sorted. Still need to sort out all the breast feeding stuff, pyjamas and things for myself, but that can all be done in a day. Can't believe how close we are all getting now ladies! :happydance:


----------



## hopeful2012

So excited! Tomorrow is my birthday! We're going to my favorite Italian restaurant even all I want from there is breadsticks, salad, and soup. Then I think we're to create a baby registry at target, and all of this without fighting a 2 year old. I also just ordered my nursing covers and they should be here this week. I got the invitations done for the 2year olds party, looked through what I already have for it, and have pulled out the majority of the baby stuff I already have. Hopefully tomorrow morning I'll finish our laundry and can start washing baby things and packing our hospital bags.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Happy birthday!!! Hope it's a great day! :) I wasn't going to do a registry this time, but I got a target coupon for a $20 gift card when u create a registry. So, I thought , why not?!? Free $20!!! 

Anyone back to not being hungry?? Nothing sounds good, and when I do eat I get horrible heartburn :( makes me not want anything. I had some rice earlier, cause I know I need to eat, and it seemed somewhat safe. Blah......


----------



## Kiwiberry

hopeful2012 said:


> So excited! Tomorrow is my birthday! We're going to my favorite Italian restaurant even all I want from there is breadsticks, salad, and soup. Then I think we're to create a baby registry at target, and all of this without fighting a 2 year old. I also just ordered my nursing covers and they should be here this week. I got the invitations done for the 2year olds party, looked through what I already have for it, and have pulled out the majority of the baby stuff I already have. Hopefully tomorrow morning I'll finish our laundry and can start washing baby things and packing our hospital bags.

Happy Birthday!! :wohoo:


----------



## sethsmummy

happy birthday hun!!! 

luvspnk - me! Im hardly ever hungry and go through TUMS like nothing on earth with my heartburn. Its awful! 

its crazy to see us all getting organised! Its not going to be long before we have our babies in our arms. I need to do a mad dash for 0-3 as MIL was supposed to be buying it all and told me "dont buy anything as i have everything you will possibly need"... yeah.... i went through the 2 huge bags of clothes she brought up with her this week.... in 0-3 there is 8 vests, a hat, 1 set mits, 1 sleep suit, one top, one pants and 3 bibs :dohh: So i have a lot of shopping to do when i thought i was almost done :dohh: Dh and i are going to go and get it all at the start of next month hopefully! xx


----------



## buddyIV

Happy birthday hopeful! X


----------



## wildchic

Happy Birthday Hopeful:)

You ladies are really organized! I only have 5 sleepsuits which my mom bought, 2 tops, 2 pants, I've also got a few things that my dd never wore and I kept and a lot of bibs.
I need to start sorting myself out! We don't even have their cots yet!! I'm freaking out and dh is all calm, saying we still have enough time to get things! He doesn't realize that these babies can come whenever they want!! 

I've also been at home since the beginning of November. Since I work for my dad, I've decided to stop working for the next year seeing that its twins. I hope I've made the right choice though!

Also, any of you ladies starting to get swollen? My hands and feet are swelling and it hurts! Is there anything I can use that will/can help?

Hope u all are doing great!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Happy Birthday hopeful.

Hope everyone is ok. We've had such a busy weekend. On Saturday we went to the Trafford Centre, took Alex to the grotto to see Santa, was well worth the money. I didn't book so thank god there were spaces. I only bought little miss a hat and pack of socks lol. Everywhere was just so busy and Alex started getting naggy.
Yesterday we went to the Christmas shop then to toys r us and mothercare, seen the bouncer I want. Scarlett got spoilt by her daddy, another snowsuit and some tops, my mum got the leggings to go with them.

We're all not well in this household. Alex has had a cough and cold for a week now, almost didn't make playgroup as he got up late, he's hardly eating only yoghurts really, although he ate mcdonalds on Saturday. OH has cought it and I have it but only slightly, although was losing my voice this morning. Ugh. Roll on when we are all better. Alex isn't sleeping much due to coughing which means I'm not sleeping much.

Good news on the housefront, we have to go and sign later today (AGAIN), then the evaluation will get done. The solicitors are just waiting on the last search and the mortgage offer. The contract is ready to sign and they said we should definitely be in by Christmas. Aslong as I can get my tree up and the kids furniture I will be happy, nowhere will be getting decorated til atleast next year though.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy birthday Hopeful!

Wow wildchic, you're being super laid back about it all! Multiples generally come earlier too, don't they!?

Good news on the house front welsh girl! Hopefully there'll be no more hiccups and you're in ASAP!

I'm 33 weeks today! :wohoo: just 4 more until I hit full term. Scary! And under 50 days to go.... arghh!


----------



## Jennuuh

Happy belated birthday Hopeful!

Good luck with the housing Welshgirl! Hopefully it's smoother sailing from here on out! 

Wildchic - We have so many clothes I have no idea what to do with them all. Our baby shower stuff was mainly newborn! I agree with Lolly though - Good for you for seeming so laid back about it all!

Wanted to put in a quick picture of our little lady from today - She's peeking her head out from between her knees! She always has her feet above her head! :) Also, from measurements, she weighs 3lbs 14oz and she's adorable. :happydance:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/32wks13_zps519fe978.jpg


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Growth scan shows she is estimated to weigh almost 4lb already, I predict a 8 n half lb baby


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sorry I also meant to ask, is it normal that the baby's femur length hasn't grown in 2 weeks?


----------



## hopeful2012

Thanks for the birthday wishes! It was good! I was treated to a peaceful day and got some stuff Don for the registry. I sorted all the baby stuff we have and then couldn't sleep for wondering where to put it all. Other than a couple warm sleepers in newborn size, we should be good on clothes. I also need to find a coming home outfit, I bought one in newborn but it looks big, and judging by DD 1 she will need something smaller. Newborn clothes were too big on Marianne even she was full term. I also started buying for our hospital bags, and my sister bought me some stuff that should be here soon. I'm washing baby clothes now so I can start packing our bags and getting organized. Finally starting to feel like I'm getting somewhere. 

OAN- I've been very uncomfortable all day. I keep having non painful contractions, heartburn and nausea. I think it's where she is sitting an causing Braxton hicks. We go back to the doctor on Friday so we will see then. I have to be careful at work because my boss worries and will send me home if she thinks I'm having contractions (Braxton hicks or not). Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## buddyIV

Lovely pic *Jennuuh*, what a cutie! 

I'm not sure about the femur measurement *INMT*. Are they going to do another growth scan in a couple of weeks? 

I've been so uncomfortable the past few days *Hopeful*, not so much with BH, but the way baby is lying is giving me a fair bit of bother. My SPD has definitely gotten a little worse as my bump has grown significantly in the past couple of weeks. In fact, one of the nursery teachers shouted out across the room that I looked as if I was about to pop...yup, a little embarrassing! 

I have a little question for the ladies who already have a child: How are you thinking the nighttime routine will go (obviously not so much at first, but later on)? My DH works at night a lot, so I'm on my own for bedtime. At the moment we take our time and spend about 20 or 30 minutes over bedtime (which I love; it's such a nice time for us!), but I know I'm going to have to cut it down once baby arrives. At first I'm planning on just bringing the baby upstairs with us so I can feed etc whilst putting DS to bed. But, once we start getting this baby into a routine, I keep wondering how I'm going to put both of them to bed by myself. I guess I'll have to leave DS alone for a wee while, maybe while he's having his supper or something. How do you ladies do it? X


----------



## wildchic

Lolly- yeah, twins do sometimes come earlier, I just hope its not the case with me! 

I'm actually not laid back with not having things ready yet, but dh says I stress to much, so I'm letting him take control of getting things in order. If babies do decide to show early, I'll be in hospital for 3 days, which should be enough time for dh to get things organized at home and both our moms will help out where they can, so I think that's why I'm ok with it.

Buddy- sorry hun, can't help out! I'm still thinking of how I'm going to work things out with my dd, but luckily she 7 years old, so she understands. I actually think she'll want to help out with putting babies to sleep. I hope one of the other ladies have some advice.

INMT- no idea about the femur hun! If your Doc didn't say anything about it, then I'm sure it should be ok. When do you go for another scan? Maybe ask then or give them a call as I know how frustrating it must be worrying if bubs is ok.

Jennuuh- adorable pic hun, she looks so uncomfortable though!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Not having another as the 2 iv had have shown she's a good weight and put weight on between the 2 scans, that was the only reason they sent me as I have a small bump when I'm laid down it seems to disappear. Just found it weird that stomach and head circumferences have grown and weight gone up but thigh measurement hasn't. I'm not too concerned as its a good measurement and her height isn't on my list of things to worry about lol


----------



## wifey2013

Yay for hitting 33 weeks ttc_lolly!! I hit it today - it's so amazing that full term is in only 4 weeks :) We are all so close. 

Today I have my 33 week appointment at my obgyn. I'll book an appointment for another two weeks and then I start to see the Dr. every week. I find the short time between appointments makes time go by quicker. Also, we started our prenatal classes last night, that was fun - I look forward to our weekly classes from now on, they'll bring me right up to 37 weeks! 

Tomorrow I finally have my followup ultrasound to see if my placenta moved up. I'm a bit nervous. 

Anyways, have a great day ladies!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Glad to see all of you ladies are doing great! :wave: 

I finally went shopping for all of the extra things we still needed before Riya comes home from the NICU. Go figure I still forgot a couple items lol..... At least they are small so it won't cost too much to get them. 

Here is an updated picture of Riya. She finally got upgraded to a big girl crib!! Now all she needs to do 100% is learn to breastfeed. I am going to spending whole days there will her until she learns. Although I will have to take a couple days to stay at home since I am getting all 4 wisdom teeth pulled on Thursday.
 



Attached Files:







10155039_10203059909647367_7499231082845793978_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 0203

Beautiful riya. She is doing so well!

Had anyone started maternity leave yet? I've still got three weeks left at work but don't know of I can continue. It just makes me sad that if I leave earlier I will have less time off when the baby is born


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> Growth scan shows she is estimated to weigh almost 4lb already, I predict a 8 n half lb baby

Does everyone get a growth scan? I gave had plenty of scans, but no one ever mentioned weight or predicted weight. Mind you they were looking at more specific things. Would be interested to know.


----------



## SCgirl

I've got them for my high blood pressure- to make sure the placenta is still working... Not sure if they're a usual thing!


----------



## buddyIV

Kiwiberry said:


> Glad to see all of you ladies are doing great! :wave:
> 
> I finally went shopping for all of the extra things we still needed before Riya comes home from the NICU. Go figure I still forgot a couple items lol..... At least they are small so it won't cost too much to get them.
> 
> Here is an updated picture of Riya. She finally got upgraded to a big girl crib!! Now all she needs to do 100% is learn to breastfeed. I am going to spending whole days there will her until she learns. Although I will have to take a couple days to stay at home since I am getting all 4 wisdom teeth pulled on Thursday.

Aw, look at her in her new crib! Lovely! Hope the dental stuff goes ok. You should maybe mention you're BF as it might affect the pain meds they give you. X 



0203 said:


> Beautiful riya. She is doing so well!
> 
> Had anyone started maternity leave yet? I've still got three weeks left at work but don't know of I can continue. It just makes me sad that if I leave earlier I will have less time off when the baby is born

I'm still working, and all going well, will be working until Dec 21st. Im trying to maximise time with baby and DS too, so figure as long as I'm comfortable, I'll keep working. Don't feel bad though Hun, if you're suffering, there's nothing wrong with taking time to relax and feel better before baby arrives x 



Izzie74 said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Growth scan shows she is estimated to weigh almost 4lb already, I predict a 8 n half lb baby
> 
> Does everyone get a growth scan? I gave had plenty of scans, but no one ever mentioned weight or predicted weight. Mind you they were looking at more specific things. Would be interested to know.Click to expand...

In my experience growth scans are only offered if there are concerns. They're definitely not offered as standard in Scotland.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I just had a growth scan as I have a small bump, well I did but it seems to have exploded recently, when I lay down it disappears so as measuring that is the only thing they have to go on they sent me for a scan to make sure the baby was growing well. I won't be having anymore unless there are further concerns for her growth but at 4lbs already I can't see there being any need to.


----------



## sethsmummy

wildchic said:


> Happy Birthday Hopeful:)
> 
> You ladies are really organized! I only have 5 sleepsuits which my mom bought, 2 tops, 2 pants, I've also got a few things that my dd never wore and I kept and a lot of bibs.
> I need to start sorting myself out! We don't even have their cots yet!! I'm freaking out and dh is all calm, saying we still have enough time to get things! He doesn't realize that these babies can come whenever they want!!
> 
> I've also been at home since the beginning of November. Since I work for my dad, I've decided to stop working for the next year seeing that its twins. I hope I've made the right choice though!
> 
> Also, any of you ladies starting to get swollen? My hands and feet are swelling and it hurts! Is there anything I can use that will/can help?
> 
> Hope u all are doing great!

dont worry hun plenty of time to get organised yet :) just take it one step at a time and make yourselves a list and mark whats a priority :) I get swollen at the end of the day but it always goes down at night. 



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Happy Birthday hopeful.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. We've had such a busy weekend. On Saturday we went to the Trafford Centre, took Alex to the grotto to see Santa, was well worth the money. I didn't book so thank god there were spaces. I only bought little miss a hat and pack of socks lol. Everywhere was just so busy and Alex started getting naggy.
> Yesterday we went to the Christmas shop then to toys r us and mothercare, seen the bouncer I want. Scarlett got spoilt by her daddy, another snowsuit and some tops, my mum got the leggings to go with them.
> 
> We're all not well in this household. Alex has had a cough and cold for a week now, almost didn't make playgroup as he got up late, he's hardly eating only yoghurts really, although he ate mcdonalds on Saturday. OH has cought it and I have it but only slightly, although was losing my voice this morning. Ugh. Roll on when we are all better. Alex isn't sleeping much due to coughing which means I'm not sleeping much.
> 
> Good news on the housefront, we have to go and sign later today (AGAIN), then the evaluation will get done. The solicitors are just waiting on the last search and the mortgage offer. The contract is ready to sign and they said we should definitely be in by Christmas. Aslong as I can get my tree up and the kids furniture I will be happy, nowhere will be getting decorated til atleast next year though.

glad alex had fun seeing santa hun! and im glad things are finally getting done on the house front thats amazing news!! 




ttc_lolly said:


> Happy birthday Hopeful!
> 
> Wow wildchic, you're being super laid back about it all! Multiples generally come earlier too, don't they!?
> 
> Good news on the house front welsh girl! Hopefully there'll be no more hiccups and you're in ASAP!
> 
> I'm 33 weeks today! :wohoo: just 4 more until I hit full term. Scary! And under 50 days to go.... arghh!

happy 33 weeks hun :dance:



Jennuuh said:


> Happy belated birthday Hopeful!
> 
> Good luck with the housing Welshgirl! Hopefully it's smoother sailing from here on out!
> 
> Wildchic - We have so many clothes I have no idea what to do with them all. Our baby shower stuff was mainly newborn! I agree with Lolly though - Good for you for seeming so laid back about it all!
> 
> Wanted to put in a quick picture of our little lady from today - She's peeking her head out from between her knees! She always has her feet above her head! :) Also, from measurements, she weighs 3lbs 14oz and she's adorable. :happydance:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/32wks13_zps519fe978.jpg

gorgeous scan photo hun <3 <3 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Sorry I also meant to ask, is it normal that the baby's femur length hasn't grown in 2 weeks?

both my boys femurs measured behind everything else hun :) Rohans is doing the same. theyre just little shorties haha



hopeful2012 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes! It was good! I was treated to a peaceful day and got some stuff Don for the registry. I sorted all the baby stuff we have and then couldn't sleep for wondering where to put it all. Other than a couple warm sleepers in newborn size, we should be good on clothes. I also need to find a coming home outfit, I bought one in newborn but it looks big, and judging by DD 1 she will need something smaller. Newborn clothes were too big on Marianne even she was full term. I also started buying for our hospital bags, and my sister bought me some stuff that should be here soon. I'm washing baby clothes now so I can start packing our bags and getting organized. Finally starting to feel like I'm getting somewhere.
> 
> OAN- I've been very uncomfortable all day. I keep having non painful contractions, heartburn and nausea. I think it's where she is sitting an causing Braxton hicks. We go back to the doctor on Friday so we will see then. I have to be careful at work because my boss worries and will send me home if she thinks I'm having contractions (Braxton hicks or not). Hope everyone is doing good!

glad you had a fab birthday hun! oh dear will she put you on maternity leave if she thinks your having contractions? 



buddyIV said:


> Lovely pic *Jennuuh*, what a cutie!
> 
> I'm not sure about the femur measurement *INMT*. Are they going to do another growth scan in a couple of weeks?
> 
> I've been so uncomfortable the past few days *Hopeful*, not so much with BH, but the way baby is lying is giving me a fair bit of bother. My SPD has definitely gotten a little worse as my bump has grown significantly in the past couple of weeks. In fact, one of the nursery teachers shouted out across the room that I looked as if I was about to pop...yup, a little embarrassing!
> 
> I have a little question for the ladies who already have a child: How are you thinking the nighttime routine will go (obviously not so much at first, but later on)? My DH works at night a lot, so I'm on my own for bedtime. At the moment we take our time and spend about 20 or 30 minutes over bedtime (which I love; it's such a nice time for us!), but I know I'm going to have to cut it down once baby arrives. At first I'm planning on just bringing the baby upstairs with us so I can feed etc whilst putting DS to bed. But, once we start getting this baby into a routine, I keep wondering how I'm going to put both of them to bed by myself. I guess I'll have to leave DS alone for a wee while, maybe while he's having his supper or something. How do you ladies do it? X

oh wow id have been a bit embarrased too :haha: 

ds2 coming never affected ds1 for us. we always either took ds2 with us OR once he was old enough for routine ds2 was put to sleep first and then we did ds1. so Ds2 was put into bed at 7 (hed sleep for 2 hours then) and ds1 i put to bed at 8pm. :)



wifey2013 said:


> Yay for hitting 33 weeks ttc_lolly!! I hit it today - it's so amazing that full term is in only 4 weeks :) We are all so close.
> 
> Today I have my 33 week appointment at my obgyn. I'll book an appointment for another two weeks and then I start to see the Dr. every week. I find the short time between appointments makes time go by quicker. Also, we started our prenatal classes last night, that was fun - I look forward to our weekly classes from now on, they'll bring me right up to 37 weeks!
> 
> Tomorrow I finally have my followup ultrasound to see if my placenta moved up. I'm a bit nervous.
> 
> Anyways, have a great day ladies!

good luck for your scan hun! 



Izzie74 said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Growth scan shows she is estimated to weigh almost 4lb already, I predict a 8 n half lb baby
> 
> Does everyone get a growth scan? I gave had plenty of scans, but no one ever mentioned weight or predicted weight. Mind you they were looking at more specific things. Would be interested to know.Click to expand...

no not everyone will get one hun. You automatically get them if your very high risk/had a small baby/had a big baby/have gd or a few other issues that require the baby to be monitored closely. Other times will be if the midwife has any concerns regarding the size of your bump then you would be sent for one to check babies size... but its not a very common thing. 



afm - I was at the diabetic clinic again yesterday and am now on slow acting insulin overnight and quick acting insulin before every meal. hopefully it works. 
my body is falling apart... i cant walk without pain.. or actually do anything without pain.. even turning in bed now is a mission and a half that includes a lot of grunting. Im getting daily contractions .. only one or two but ill be mentioning them to the midwife tomorrow. Iv had a headache i cant shift for the last couple of days and keep having dizzy/fuzzy spells (nothing to do with the GD) and have to sit down every time i pass a seat. I did a dip test last night and had ++ protein +++ketones (although id drank and eaten all day) and trace leukocytes. so tomorrow could be a fun midwife appointment. Also getting A LOT of discharge :dohh:


----------



## buddyIV

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sethsmummy! Poor you! Sounds like you're going through a lot of discomfort right now. I know it's hard when you're already a Mummy, but is there any way you can get someone to watch the boys for an afternoon or something so you can put your feet up and rest a little bit? (I would never take this advice...I am terrible at asking for help, and even worse at taking it easy :haha: So, I totally understand if you just soldier on!). I hope the midwife appointment goes ok today xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

:hugs: to everyone who needs them. 

I haven't started maternity leave yet. I have 10 working days left. My last day is 16th December. 

As for bedtime with 2 children, I'm not sure :lol: I guess we will all find what works for us when baby arrives. 

I had a scare last night. I woke up wet. I rang L&D and they asked me to go in. Had to ring MIL to come watch Tristan at 2am! I went in and they did a swab which came back negative and monitored baby for a few hours. I've never been so scared!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Izzie74 said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Growth scan shows she is estimated to weigh almost 4lb already, I predict a 8 n half lb baby
> 
> Does everyone get a growth scan? I gave had plenty of scans, but no one ever mentioned weight or predicted weight. Mind you they were looking at more specific things. Would be interested to know.Click to expand...

Not in the UK unfortunately, unless they're concerned with fundal measurements, GD, high BP etc :flower:



brunettebimbo said:


> :hugs: to everyone who needs them.
> 
> I haven't started maternity leave yet. I have 10 working days left. My last day is 16th December.
> 
> As for bedtime with 2 children, I'm not sure :lol: I guess we will all find what works for us when baby arrives.
> 
> I had a scare last night. I woke up wet. I rang L&D and they asked me to go in. Had to ring MIL to come watch Tristan at 2am! I went in and they did a swab which came back negative and monitored baby for a few hours. I've never been so scared!

I'm glad the swabs came back negative :hugs: I have days where I swear i feel a little gush, and TMI, I think it's just discharge :blush: could be worse, could be wee hahaha! Pretty sure it's not though... Unless I've sneezed :rofl: 

Sethsmummy :hugs: hope this new insulin works better for you x

AFM, not much to report! I literally have everything now so feeling so much more relaxed and destressed. Just going to try and enjoy these last few weeks, even though I'm not sleeping great and my pelvis feels like it could crumble into a million tiny pieces at any given moment :lol: oh, and DD2 is waking at silly o'clock every morning meaning the bit of crappy sleep I do get is very short!

Bedtimes with 2 kids, it's easy! At the beginning it's a little difficult juggling bath times, feeds etc but just go with the flow and do what works for you :thumbup: babies are pretty easy and content to deal with, so I would just continue to make as much fuss as possible with your toddler before bed, include baby in story time etc and you'll find yourself falling into your own little routine in no time :) x


----------



## ab75

I agree with Lolly, bedtime for 2 isn't a problem. You'll get your own routine and find out what works best for you. In the beginning I would just keep doing what you do as baby won't have a routine to start with xx


----------



## buddyIV

:hugs: *BB*! So glad all was well with you and baby! 

Thanks for all the comments regarding bedtime ladies: you're all awesome for reassuring a slightly nervous second time Mum! I figured it'd be much the same at first, but kept wondering how I'd go about things once baby starts getting into a rhythm. I know that it'll just happen naturally really, but I'm an overthinker sometimes! DS has always been a great sleeper (we lucked out. I kept it secret when he was little though :haha:), and 100% came up with his own routine and patterns which we just followed. I figure we'll do that again as much as possible this time, but I do think DS's routine will probably dictate things a lot more. I'm hoping to get baby to bed before DS, but we'll see... 

Thanks again! X


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! Had my scan this morning, my placenta moved up - the Dr. who did the scan was very happy with the placement. Baby is measuring at 34weeks6days (almost 2 weeks ahead) and he's about 5.5lbs! His estimated birth weight is 8.5lbs, I hope he's on time lol, 9lbs seems big. He's also head down and in position. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## SCgirl

Greetings from the hospital. the doctor sent me over to be admitted because my blood pressure was crazy high at their office. All tests so far have come back great (for me and baby), and my BP went down to well within the normal range. Problem is we don't know why it gets so very high (170/110). 
They have me on steroids for baby's lungs (just in case), and I'll be here at least another 36 hours... Said it will be a day to day thing.
Baby is looking good- according to US almost 4.5lbs (give or take a pound), putting him in the 59th percentile.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Take care of urself &#9786;&#65039; I hope u get to go home, and baby stays inside!!


----------



## ab75

Wifey, glad your placenta has moved.
Scgirl, take care. I hope they can regulate your bp xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wifey that's great news. :)

SC take care :hugs:


----------



## buddyIV

Fab news *Wifey*! What a lovely healthy boy you're cooking there! 

:hugs: *SC*, I'm glad your BP went down and that baby looks so good. Just you take it easy and rest up! Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry to hear that SCgirl :hugs: but you and baby are in the best possible place for now. I had gestational hypertension with DD1 (small traces of protein in my wee but not dangerously high, although she was low birth weight so may have been the start of P.E) and the meds couldn't control it so I was induced. I was full term though, so fx'd they can get your BP under control until you hit 37w at least :flower:


----------



## Luvspnk31

I'm so sick of not being able to sleep!!! &#128555;. It's 545 here, been awake since 3, that's after going to bed at 12. I know it's normal to deal with this, but it SUCKS!!! Fortunately, I usually am able to get a nap. Hope everyone is getting more rest than me at the moment, lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

sc - i hope your bp stabalises hun! :hugs: 

wifey - thats fab news! So glad things are going well now :D 

luvspnk - sorry your not getting much sleep hun.. totally sucks!

thanks for the kind words ladies. Havent felt too bad this morning but the fuzzy head and headache are starting again. Midwife at 3:20pm today so see what she says. no contractions as of yet today but iv not done the nursery run yet... dh did it himself this morning as we forgot the rain cover and it started raining so i had to turn round half way with ds2.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Tara will they be inducing you early do you think, what with your GD and now because your meds aren't making you feel so good? :hugs:

Sorry to hear you're not sleeping great Luvspnk :hugs: same here plus DD2 has hit a terrible 2's fighting sleep/waking up ridiculously early to boot :wacko: driving me insane!


----------



## sethsmummy

ill be taken in at 38 weeks i think lolly.. or thats the consensus so far maybe earlier if my bp is starting to play up or he gets very big. The diabetic team dont think its my meds that are makng me ill as its insulin and numbers havent been too low or high enough to cause any of these things im feeling xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Another one here not able to sleep. The other morning i was awake from 4-6am then when Alex woke at 8am, I just wanted to sleep. Again lastnight, I was awake ages in the night, didn't help that I kept having to move Alex up, considering we have a super kingsize bed, I had no room lastnight!

Hope you are all feeling better soon the ones who arent feeling too good.

Off to my weekly midwife appointment later. Scarlett's kicks/punches/movements are so strong lately, especially at my hip bone.
We have had the contract through for the house so signing that today, and also, the valuation is getting done today too. Alex's playgroups Christmas concert is 11th December, I can't wait, I may be emotional lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

yey for the contract hun! how long after all that will you be able to get in? 

ive just had my 32 weeks appointment and it was a bloody waste of time going. she didnt listen to a word i said and brushed the contractions off as "just my body because im on my third" and "omg your keen" when i answered a question saying my youngest is 1. :grr: They didnt do my dip test properly (she only waited around 20 secs after dipping my urine and your meant to wait 60) and she didnt fill in my notes properly... she wrote "looking and feeling well" so iv wrote underneath it sayings shes talking bollocks and listed everything i told her. I cant believe i am getting crap midwife care again :cry: Every bloody pregnancy it happens. All because they were running 30 minutes late and probably wanted me out as quick as possible! she didnt even write which way baby was or if he was engaged or anything! xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth I am so sorry this woman is so horrible! I too am having bad contractions but my ob is actually fairly concerned and on top of my progress. I really hate that people get stuck with such horrible midwives/OBs. We are supposed to be able to trust them!! 

Sorry to all who are feeling uncomfortable- I know I haven't been on in a while but I am sharing your pain. For some reason I am ginormous this go around!! I'll have to post a pic- I am so terribly awkward and large -_____-

How is everyone doing besides feeling huge?


----------



## sethsmummy

hey hun im glad your doing well :D 

it sucks it really does. Hopefully the consultant will listen to me better when i see him at 33+5 after my next growth scan. I get contractions every time i walk it seems and expected her to say i needed to not walk as much but nope not a word.. not even about my headaches and swelling hands. :growlmad:

im doing ok apart from that though :D Getting bags packed and ready! :dance: cant wait to meet him now x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Yea I hope so! I don't know why they would ignore that >_< I too get them every time I move and even during the night/while resting. Seems odd that they didn't even give you any advice like staying off of your feet or drinking lots of water. Some places these days just want to crank out the patients. I saw you're feeling groggy as well?? This happens to me too and it seems like nothing can cure it :(

I am getting horrible Charley horses when I am sleeping and sometimes during the day- are you getting these as well?


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah i get dizzy/groggy spells mutliple times every day. its horrible. they were running 30 minutes late and she probably just wanted to get home. Im glad i hopefully never have to see them again. 

whats a charley horse hun? xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oo just googled... yes i do get leg cramps too hun x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Oh dear :/ how rude of them

Yes they're terrible things >_< wake me up in the middle of sleep

Have you all decided on a name for your little prince?? :)


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no im so sorry they wake you hun! mine dont i just get them when i first get up. Yes we are calling him Rohan Thomas (silent H in Rohan). have you decided on a name hun? xx


----------



## SCgirl

I'm having uncomfortable BH contractions every time I stand up as well... Doc said that's pretty normal. they increased a ton when I went on bedrest and my body forgot what it's like to move...


----------



## PrincessMommy

Oh that's adorable!! I love it!! We are having issues with girl names. So we have not picked one yet :( We have the middle name down- Avery. It's my grandmothers maiden name. Right now for the first name we really are liking Lyric

I'm so bad at picking girls names lol!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo i like it. its unusual which means there wont be many around with the same name :D And thank you :) I love my name... i was debating on Roran (from Eragon books) or Rohan lol so took Rohan ... then dh told me a few weeks later its from lord of the rings :dohh: no wonder he liked it to much :rofl:


----------



## Izzie74

Bump is really starting to weigh me down. Today I couldn't wait to get home and lie down. Roll on maternity leave.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Lol!! Seth, that would totally be my hubby in that situation as well  he likes all these names related to geeky movies and books (which I have no problem with) but I'm always like- can you just look at some normal lists of names please?!?


----------



## sethsmummy

haha well my mans suggestions were things like bernard and rupert etc and i told him go to hell haha. not my kind of names. 

izzie - :hugs: how long do you have left hun till maternity? x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Oh geeze- yea I feel you. I don't even know where my hubby gets half the names he suggests. I feel bad but I just look at him and shake my head "No baby.. What the hell kind of name is that?" :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

My BH are getting worse too. Definitely not contractions as they aren't painful and it's all bump, nothing in my back at all, but they're really uncomfortable and stop me in my tracks. Can't beleive at the beginning of this pregnancy I was hoping to go over 40w to avoid Xmas and NYE :rofl: she's free to come anytime from the 15th December now, the sooner the better :lol:

How long do you have left Izzie? :hugs: this last stretch is tough, but the end is in sight. Thank fook! x


----------



## ab75

Lol, my bh have stepped up a notch. I told dh that as long as this little man waits until dec 16th at least, I'll be happy. Can't get my home birth before that. If he comes earlier I don't mind as long as he is ok xx


----------



## cheezytrish

So..if I missed this conversation, please just direct me back to it, but when are most of you yummy mummies going on Mat leave? I'm starting mine just before Christmas bc I'm due on the 13th although I would love to go sooner (as I'm sure we all would)


----------



## Izzie74

sethsmummy said:


> haha well my mans suggestions were things like bernard and rupert etc and i told him go to hell haha. not my kind of names.
> 
> izzie - :hugs: how long do you have left hun till maternity? x

School term ends on 11th December, so I'm a unite lucky as maternity leave proper can start after Christmas so I get the holiday tagged on first. Was just tired achey and grumpy last night ... Lucky OH!


----------



## wildchic

Hi ladies, hope you all are doing 'ok', considering!
I had my visit to my obgyn yesterday and both baby girls are doing well:). They are both measuring bigger than normal singleton babies, so I'm hoping that they don't come before they should. Top baby is smaller than bottom baby at 1.6kg's and bottom is 1.9kg's(sorry don't do lbs here in south africa). 

Doc is happy with how I'm doing as well and is hoping babies will stay in till at least 38weeks! I highly doubt that! 

I'm huge!!! BH happens all the time! Luckily I'm at home already, but I'm getting really bored!!
We've decided to get most of their things next week, so hopefully their room will be sorted before they come!

Good luck for the next couple of weeks ladies and I hope it goes quick(for me at least,lol)


----------



## Kiwiberry

WC: Glad to hear everything went well at your OB appointment!

Sorry about all the BH and trouble sleeping you ladies have been having. It must really suck, but I bet you all are so excited to meet your adorable little babies!! Only a few more weeks for some of you!! How exciting!! :wohoo:


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Oh geeze- yea I feel you. I don't even know where my hubby gets half the names he suggests. I feel bad but I just look at him and shake my head "No baby.. What the hell kind of name is that?" :haha:

haha yep thats what iv been like. so glad he liked Rohan even if it is only because its from lord of the rings. :haha: 



ttc_lolly said:


> My BH are getting worse too. Definitely not contractions as they aren't painful and it's all bump, nothing in my back at all, but they're really uncomfortable and stop me in my tracks. Can't beleive at the beginning of this pregnancy I was hoping to go over 40w to avoid Xmas and NYE :rofl: she's free to come anytime from the 15th December now, the sooner the better :lol:
> 
> How long do you have left Izzie? :hugs: this last stretch is tough, but the end is in sight. Thank fook! x

is it only a contraction if it wraps round your back hun? my midwife told me nothing yesterday. my pains start by wrapping round my back and then over the top of my bump.

haha any day apart from christmas day and new years day i would love! oh and maybe boxing day and the 2nd (no busses running those days and taxis would be super duper expensive)



ab75 said:


> Lol, my bh have stepped up a notch. I told dh that as long as this little man waits until dec 16th at least, I'll be happy. Can't get my home birth before that. If he comes earlier I don't mind as long as he is ok xx

fx he stays put till at least the 16th hun! 



Izzie74 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> haha well my mans suggestions were things like bernard and rupert etc and i told him go to hell haha. not my kind of names.
> 
> izzie - :hugs: how long do you have left hun till maternity? x
> 
> School term ends on 11th December, so I'm a unite lucky as maternity leave proper can start after Christmas so I get the holiday tagged on first. Was just tired achey and grumpy last night ... Lucky OH!Click to expand...

oooo i forget you work in a school :D Thats kind of awsome lol since you technically get a little longer :D I used to love working in a school lol. 



wildchic said:


> Hi ladies, hope you all are doing 'ok', considering!
> I had my visit to my obgyn yesterday and both baby girls are doing well:). They are both measuring bigger than normal singleton babies, so I'm hoping that they don't come before they should. Top baby is smaller than bottom baby at 1.6kg's and bottom is 1.9kg's(sorry don't do lbs here in south africa).
> 
> Doc is happy with how I'm doing as well and is hoping babies will stay in till at least 38weeks! I highly doubt that!
> 
> I'm huge!!! BH happens all the time! Luckily I'm at home already, but I'm getting really bored!!
> We've decided to get most of their things next week, so hopefully their room will be sorted before they come!
> 
> Good luck for the next couple of weeks ladies and I hope it goes quick(for me at least,lol)

Im glad everything went well at your appointment hun. Im surprised they want to let you goto 38 weeks... i cant imagine how uncomfortable you will be. I always thought twins were taking at 36/37 weeks. 

i hope you get everything you need next week :) 



Kiwiberry said:


> WC: Glad to hear everything went well at your OB appointment!
> 
> Sorry about all the BH and trouble sleeping you ladies have been having. It must really suck, but I bet you all are so excited to meet your adorable little babies!! Only a few more weeks for some of you!! How exciting!! :wohoo:

 very exciting :wohoo: I cant wait then we can see more beautiful faces like little Riya beans <3 <3 xx


----------



## buddyIV

Another terrible sleeper here :hi: I've always had issues sleeping, so add SPD, toilet trips and a bit of anxiety regarding the birth and I'm lucky to get 4 hours in a row! I'm kind of used to it though, so don't mind too much. I like to think of it as training for the sleep deprivation to come! 

Glad your appointment went so well *WC*! 

Both the names are beautiful *PM* and *Sethsmummy*! I think it's great your DH's even made some suggestions; my DH, who I love to bits, has yet to make one serious suggestion for a name, he just vito's the names I like instead! It wss like this with DS, and even by the time he was born, we only had one name we agreed on. Thank goodness he was a boy!

Sorry to hear about your crappy midwife appointment *sethsmummy*, I hate hearing that someone hasn't been given the attention they need and deserve. You did the right thing noting all the things you actually told her, that she failed to mention. It might be worth making another appointment to see a different MW, because you deserve to be heard, especially regarding the contractions (that don't sound like BH at all!) :hugs:



cheezytrish said:


> So..if I missed this conversation, please just direct me back to it, but when are most of you yummy mummies going on Mat leave? I'm starting mine just before Christmas bc I'm due on the 13th although I would love to go sooner (as I'm sure we all would)

I'm going off from the 21st of December, but seen as I've now officially passed my PhD and am now a Dr, I've already started winding down lots.

I'm starting the hypnobirthing classes soon, which I'm really excited about! is anyone else doing them?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Omg lolly u sound just like me, I was like she can come from 4 days before her due date so I don't lose any annual leave and now like sod it I don't care she can come anytime I don't care about my annual leave I just want this baby to hurry up n be out.

I'm with ppl on can't wait to start mat leave, I have 5 weeks left at work, it works out at 15 shifts though because I do 3 one week and 4 the next. So with shifts off for appointments it works out at 15, can not wait!!

Looks like we might actually be getting somewhere with the house move, our buyer and us are ready to go were just waiting for the one were buying off to get their arse into gear but despite several emails they r just terrible at communication it's a joke. We made our offer at the very start of Sept and we're now looking at moving mid Dec, it should have been done a lot quicker, good job we found the house when we did or the sprog would be here by the time we move. As long as she holds off until after the move so we can make sure we have everything and start her nursery I'm happy lol.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- mine wrap around too... But my ob says BH contractions. They get extremely painful if I work too hard. Last week I could have sworn I was going in to early labour again, but they slowed down once I sat for a bit. Whew!!

Wildchic- I'm so glad to hear the babies are well!! You must be exhausted. I always wanted twins but worried seriously that I wouldn't be able to handle being pregnant with two. Dunno how you manage! You're one strong lady!!

Kiwi- I love reading your updates online! Little girls pictures make me want to see my baby sooooo badly already. She is down right adorable :)

Buddy- my DH was like that with our son so don't feel bad. Though, I think it's because he had already named two boys before. This is his first daughter and he is determined to search every baby name site known to man. I believe he has looked up far more names than myself lol. That's why I feel bad for shooting them down all the time, but he just picks the most awkward names. Either that or they're extremely common names and I don't want that (not that common names aren't pretty, but I just want my babies to be unique) 

So I have been thinking lately and hopefully I don't get criticized for this idea- but after I'm done breast feeding the next baby, I think I want to seriously look in to egg donation. The fact that I could conceive so quickly with my husband twice in a row without even trying makes me sort of feel bad for those who have issues or are infertile. I have read many things on the process and side effects of donation- so I know it isn't easy. I also know that means I will have another child or two out there somewhere, but I am willing to take those risks to help some people out. 
What do you ladies think? Am I crazy? @[email protected]


----------



## brunettebimbo

PM that is a lovely thing to do :)

WC so glad the girls are doing well. I'd love to see a bump picture!

My last working day is 16th December. I'm taking some annual leave and then my maternity leave starts 2nd January. 

I had another growth scan yesterday. Little man gained 2lb in 4 weeks!! :shock: He is now estimated at 4lb 11oz!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Omg I can't believe the midwife didn't listen to you Sethsmummy. 

So we emptied the attic today. Have loads of binbags of clothes to go and get weighed for cash. Couple bags of rubbish and boxes full of Alex's baby clothes that I Can't get rid of yet. I'm absolutely knackered. I also packed the mugs and glasses and anything in the kitchen cupboards that don't get used regularly this morning.
I'll try and catch up tomorrow after hopefully a good nights sleep.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

We just found out that the person we were buying the house off has had to pull out of her purchase so we are now having to look for a new house, we have approx 7 weeks to find a house, get the checks done and move in or it may not happen till I return to work in October!! Stress I do not need right now


----------



## SCgirl

Finally got released from the hospital! Baby is still cooking, BP is in normal range (no meds for that), had 2 steroid injections just in case something happens.... Protein starting to go up in 24 hr test (140s 3 weeks ago, 266 yesterday, 300 is cut off) so they'll be watching me closely. Have to go back to the doctor Monday morning to get checked out again, and strict bedrest. They said next goal is 34 weeks....


----------



## SCgirl

itsnowmyturn said:


> We just found out that the person we were buying the house off has had to pull out of her purchase so we are now having to look for a new house, we have approx 7 weeks to find a house, get the checks done and move in or it may not happen till I return to work in October!! Stress I do not need right now

Oh no- I can't even imagine the stress! Hope yall can find something you love quickly!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad you're back home SCgirl :flower: take it easy!

Tara, hmmm I'm not sure really, I just mean that I can tell my BH aren't contractions because 1, they're not reaching my back at all (and that was my major first signs of early labour with both girls) and they're not actually painful. Just uncomfortable, iykwim!? So mine are definitely just practice ones I think, and aren't doing anything to open up my cervix. I presume anyway!

INMT, that sounds stressful! Hope you find somewhere to buy that you love and quick! 

Brunettebimbo, how odd - at my growth scan when I was 32+2 baby was estimated 4lbs 11oz too! Will be interesting to see if we have similar size full termies!

Sorry if I've missed any important updates or questions had one hell of a night with DD2 and I'm so tired and backwards today :wacko: she really couldn't have chosen a more worse time to go back to being a baby at bedtimes and not sleeping!! Hoping it's a phase that ends soon, preferably before we have an actual baby here keeping us up too!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Itsnowmyturn - so sorry you aren't able to carry on with the purchase. Fingers crossed you find a house you love and are able to complete.

So OH went out to watch the football. He strolled in 10minutes ago falling everywhere. I'm not impressed. Thank god Alex is at my mums tonight as I am now on the sofa. I'm not sleeping upstairs as OH gets sick when he's drunk - yuck. He doesn't drink like that much but hate it when he does, I don't see the point to be honest. He will be suffering tomorrow lol.


----------



## ab75

Welshgirl, my dh doesn't drink like that often, on the couple of occasions he has I slept on the couch too as he gets sick. I banned him from drinking jaegerbombs after dd2 was born as he was sick all over my then new bedroom carpet, and I left him lying in it to clean in the morning. Needless to say that he has never done it again! ! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would have kicked him on the sofa!

When do you all plan on washing clothes? I have 7 weeks 3 days until due date but still have loads to do, things I can't do like emptying the nursery, decorating our bedroom etc so was thinking of maybe washing clothes and putting away in the next week or so. Would they still be fresh enough to use or would I be best washing again? I think I did them 3-4 weeks before last time and was 5 days early.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I would rather be on the sofa as he has more chance of making it to the toilet upstairs lol. He won't be drinking again for a good while now. 

I've already washed what vests and sleepsuits I have, as by the time we get into this new house its going to be almost Christmas, so thought best get it done now. I'm not washing the outfits though. They are getting hung straight up once we move.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

We did loads of house viewings yesterday and found a house we both really want, we put an offer in of the asking price and waiting to hear back but as it's the weekend it's taking ages. The house is vacant with no chain. It has everything we want and more....the catch.....it needs a ton of work doing, needs a complete refurb top to bottom including garden. But a 4 bed end terraced with drive for god nos how many cars plus 2 detached garages plus a huge garden, with 2 reception rooms and a utility.....who can turn it down when it comes under stamp duty price?! For us it's great because we would be buying it as a family home to.do up and live in for the foreseeable, investors won't get their money back from it so it won't appeal to them, it needs so much work it would put a lot of people off but we've done it all before on the house were in now, was a state when oh bought it n it got done top to bottom. It has so much potential. As it's vacant with no chain we could be in there by Xmas!! Just need agent to tell us it's accepted and then we can ring bank and get them to do a valuation asap and get solicitors to start sorting out the legals then we're good to go. Keep your fingers crossed for me. After yesterday I don't think I could do another day house hunting I felt so ill last night and was getting cramps plus my spd was bad after getting in and out the car.


----------



## buddyIV

That's great news *INMT*! Really hope the offer is accepted and you can get things moving (literally!) again x

I've already washed all the baby clothes I've got so far. They're hanging up or are folded in the nursery so will stay clean and fresh for the arrival. I've got nothing else done, but the clothes are organised lol! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

I washed stuff ages ago! :haha: it's all folded away and hanging in her little wardrobe and still smells nice and fresh (yes, I do go in and peek at it all every now and again!) so I think it'll be fine. I've only washed newborn and some 0-3 bits!

I would've made OH sleep on the sofa! You're heavily pregnant and shouldn't be camping out on the sofa. Hope he's doing some serious grovelling and making it up to you today!? My OH went out last night too but he stayed out, thankfully :lol: hate sleeping next to him when he's stinking drunk and snoring. So I enjoyed a nice peaceful, man free night, just me and the TV, and then I starfished on the bed. Heaven!


----------



## PrincessMommy

My DH had a serious drinking problem when I was pregnant last time (we had just started dating then, of course -.-) I'm happy to say he has been sober over a year now :) but it was a long road and he knows if he goes out and pulls the same crap he did then- he will not be coming back in the house with us. Needless to say... He has not been tried it. Thank goodness! I so agree with the ladies and I would have made him be on the couch. When I was pregnant last time I used to literally just push him off of the bed and he slept on the floor :3


----------



## buddyIV

What are these men like!? I have to say, my OH has actually been fab through this pregnancy, and very, very sensible! Pre-children we both loved a good night out, and had a very active social life, but now we're super boring and hardly ever go out! On the odd occasion that he has had too much and is all smelly and boozy, I'm another one for just going and sleeping on the sofa too. He's well over a foot taller than me, and once asleep is practically unconscious :haha: So, there's no way I could either wake or move him. He doesn't get much sympathy in the morning though! 

I was thinking of having a really nice night out with my OH before baby arrives, because goodness knows when we'll manage out afterwards! I was thinking of booking a really indulgent dinner at a restaurant and maybe having DS stay over at my in-laws so we could have a proper lie-in and maybe go for breakfast before we pick him up. I thought it'd be so lovely to have that time together before life gets turned upside down again, and even though I don't drink alcohol at all in pregnancy, I can definitely eat!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That sounds like a fab idea buddy :thumbup: we are hoping to do that too. It's my birthday on the 19th December so we'd usually do something for that, but as I'll be close to 38w then maybe we'll do a child free meal and movie out early for my bday celebrations!

Im 34 weeks today! :wohoo: just 3 more to full term. How did this happen!? I'm seeing my MW on Thursday (also DD2's birthday :cry: growing up so quick!) and I'm going to discuss with her the possibility of having a home birth. Completely random, but it's something I've been really thinking of these past few days and although we may have some friends who are able to look after our girls if I were to go into labour, and the in-laws are an hour's drive away also, I don't want to go into labour in the dead of the night and have to heavily rely on people :wacko: I feel a bit rude asking actually! I'm also really keen on having a water birth and because I'm consultant led and have a high BMI there's no way the hospital would allow it (and that's if one of their 2 rooms with pools in are even available on the day). So yeah.... that's my current random train of thought :haha:


----------



## ab75

That's what my appointment is for tomorrow lolly. My consultant has signed my notes to say she is happy for me to go ahead and arrange a home birth. Just got to have a growth scan at 36 weeks to double check that he hasn't went too big xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Eeek good luck Ab, let us know how you get on :thumbup:

I know they can't stop you from having a home birth, just advise on whether or not they think it's sensible to or not, but what things should I ask or be wary of? I'm consultant led but that's down to my BMI and DD1 being low birth weight. So far this baby is looking to be slightly on the bigger side but not humongous (thankfully!) so I'm hoping they don't advise against me having one if that's what I really want.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I actually didn't mind sleeping on the sofa, it's quite comfy. 

Alex is so cute lately, think he's been listening to me talk about the hospital bags, he grabs a morrisons bag, puts a pair of pants and a tshirt in and says "I'm going to hospital" can't help but laugh bless him.

Hope you ladies get your home birth. OH has never wanted me to, probably as BIL's ex had to get rushed to hospital when she had their baby after attempting a home birth. Although I am hoping I can use the midwife led unit which I guess is the next best thing. 
My sister has actually taken 2 weeks off work from my due date so she will be on call to have Alex overnight if I go into labour during the night. She would just jump into my bed with Alex instead of disturbing him and taking him to her house. She will still have him overnight if I go early too.
I highly doubt Alex will be in his own bed by then so that will be interesting when baby is here lol.


----------



## ab75

I want a home birth as I laboured and delivered quickly with both girls, 90mins dd1 and 50mins dd2, start to finish. I don't have any family close enough now to get here in time to have the girls. If I do end up having to go to hospital I will be on my own and dh will have the girls, which I don't mind but would obviously be better if dh could be there. I have to have growth scans as dd1 was 6lb 13.5oz at 34+5 and dd2 was 9lb 6oz at 38+5 so they were worried that this baby would be too big for me to birth at home but he was below the 95th centile,just, so they said I should be fine.
I have a couple of questions I want to ask lolly, but mainly just about things to do if he arrives before the midwife gets here, regarding cord etc. I had to convince dh that a home birth will be good, he's still not 100% but he just worrries. He is panicking in case a midwife doesn't get here in time, where as I am fully expecting that to happen and dh having to deliver him lol xx

Happy 34 weeks lolly xx
Happy32 weeks welshgirl xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thanks Ab.
A friend of mine has had 2 homebirths, and on her 2nd, her husband had to deliver their baby as the midwife was too late getting there.
I would like a homebirth just so I am home with Alex too. It killed me being away from him when I had the miscarriage last year and had to spend the night in hospital, even though he stays at my mums regularly. I'm hoping the birth goes as smoothly as it did with Alex, textbook according to the midwife lol (we were home 4hours later) that we will be able to be discharged same day.


----------



## ab75

I hope you have another textbook birth too.
With Zoe we stayed for 5 days as she was jaundiced and her bilirubin levels were too high, she had a really dirty nappy on the 4th night and her levels came right down lol. Zara was discharged after 6 hours xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Me too. I woke with 1st pains at 2am, got to the hospital for 11am and he was born at 1.10pm. On our way home at 5.30pm. But when we went back the next morning for the doctors check we were kept in as the little bugger wouldnt really feed from me. We were kept in for 2 or 3 nights then!


----------



## PrincessMommy

I'm super jelly of you ladies- I always wanted to do a home birth but they wouldn't allow it over here where I am with my son :( good thing I didn't, tho. Cuz I ended up having to have a c section with him.

You ladies are so close!! Congrats on making it another week :3!! It seems so odd to me that time is flying by so quick. We have to get our bags packed for the hospital and have sooo many more clothes to buy still. I've been worrying and having crazy dreams that I go in to labour early without anything prepared. So I have been bugging the hubby to get the bags packed with me


----------



## wildchic

Good luck to you ladies who are doing home birth. I would never be able to, just a bit scary for me. Here in South Africa we don't have many midwives like we did 30 years ago, people prefer to go to gynecologists. 

INMT- I'm sorry that you guys didn't get the other house, but it was probably just not meant to be! I hope you get feedback on the offer you did the weekend & that you move in before xmas!

Welshgirl- I probably missed it, but how far are things with the place you put an offer on? I hope things move quick & you guys are in before baby comes!

BB- I think 4weeks before your Due Date is a good time to wash baby's clothes. If you want, you can even wash everything now, then you know that's out of the way. 

I hope everyone else is doing good! I'm about ready for my girls to come! I've been in agony at resting time! I wake up every hour coz the pain is just too much! Wish there was a way I could sit and sleep, but how comfortable is that??


----------



## brunettebimbo

I contemplated a home birth before this pregnancy but now that I've been diagnosed with APS I would feel much safer at the hospital. I'm not sure what my blood is going to do this time round and it scares me. I've been told to stop my Aspirin at 36 weeks and I'm terrified. It's been my crutch for so long!

My first birth was awful, I went into labour Saturday and had him Monday! Failed Ventous, failed forceps and an episiotomy!

WC I'm finding certain positions in bed painful so dread to think how you feel!


----------



## wifey2013

Ladies who are doing home births, you are so brave! I would be petrified to even attempt one. I'm nervous enough for the hospital birth. 

I still can't believe how close we are to having our little ones here - this group has been amazing. 

I hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

wildchic said:


> Good luck to you ladies who are doing home birth. I would never be able to, just a bit scary for me. Here in South Africa we don't have many midwives like we did 30 years ago, people prefer to go to gynecologists.
> 
> INMT- I'm sorry that you guys didn't get the other house, but it was probably just not meant to be! I hope you get feedback on the offer you did the weekend & that you move in before xmas!
> 
> Welshgirl- I probably missed it, but how far are things with the place you put an offer on? I hope things move quick & you guys are in before baby comes!
> 
> BB- I think 4weeks before your Due Date is a good time to wash baby's clothes. If you want, you can even wash everything now, then you know that's out of the way.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good! I'm about ready for my girls to come! I've been in agony at resting time! I wake up every hour coz the pain is just too much! Wish there was a way I could sit and sleep, but how comfortable is that??

They did the valuation last Thursday, the solicitors are literally just waiting for the mortgage offer for the bank. We signed the contract last week, so once they get the mortgage offer through they just need to exchange contracts and get a completion date. Our mortgage advisor hasn't been in since Thursday as his mum is ill in hospital so we can't get intouch with him to speed things up. The estate agents rang us up asking what's going on because the sellers are getting frustrated, but so are we, we put the offer in on the house on 11th September, so for it to go on this long is ridiculous, especially as we were originally hoping to move in last weekend!


----------



## wildchic

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you ladies who are doing home birth. I would never be able to, just a bit scary for me. Here in South Africa we don't have many midwives like we did 30 years ago, people prefer to go to gynecologists.
> 
> INMT- I'm sorry that you guys didn't get the other house, but it was probably just not meant to be! I hope you get feedback on the offer you did the weekend & that you move in before xmas!
> 
> Welshgirl- I probably missed it, but how far are things with the place you put an offer on? I hope things move quick & you guys are in before baby comes!
> 
> BB- I think 4weeks before your Due Date is a good time to wash baby's clothes. If you want, you can even wash everything now, then you know that's out of the way.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good! I'm about ready for my girls to come! I've been in agony at resting time! I wake up every hour coz the pain is just too much! Wish there was a way I could sit and sleep, but how comfortable is that??
> 
> They did the valuation last Thursday, the solicitors are literally just waiting for the mortgage offer for the bank. We signed the contract last week, so once they get the mortgage offer through they just need to exchange contracts and get a completion date. Our mortgage advisor hasn't been in since Thursday as his mum is ill in hospital so we can't get intouch with him to speed things up. The estate agents rang us up asking what's going on because the sellers are getting frustrated, but so are we, we put the offer in on the house on 11th September, so for it to go on this long is ridiculous, especially as we were originally hoping to move in last weekend!Click to expand...

I hope things move quickly now! It is taking long! Hope you're in before baby arrives!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> I contemplated a home birth before this pregnancy but now that I've been diagnosed with APS I would feel much safer at the hospital. I'm not sure what my blood is going to do this time round and it scares me. I've been told to stop my Aspirin at 36 weeks and I'm terrified. It's been my crutch for so long!
> 
> My first birth was awful, I went into labour Saturday and had him Monday! Failed Ventous, failed forceps and an episiotomy!
> 
> WC I'm finding certain positions in bed painful so dread to think how you feel!

I think they know why they told you to stop the asprin at 36weeks. Doesn't the asprin thin your blood? If so, then it would be best to stop coz if you're still on them by the time you give birth, you could lose a lot of blood. So it probably is best to stop it. 
I hope when you have this baby, things will be better than it was with Tristan. Have you considered a c-section?

BB, the pain I feel is indescribable! I can't lay or sit in one position too long then my body hurts! I don't want to take any pain meds coz I don't want to intoxicate my babies. So I just deal with it! My dh is probably tired of hearing me complain as this has become a daily thing,haha!


----------



## ttc_lolly

ab75 said:


> I want a home birth as I laboured and delivered quickly with both girls, 90mins dd1 and 50mins dd2, start to finish. I don't have any family close enough now to get here in time to have the girls. If I do end up having to go to hospital I will be on my own and dh will have the girls, which I don't mind but would obviously be better if dh could be there. I have to have growth scans as dd1 was 6lb 13.5oz at 34+5 and dd2 was 9lb 6oz at 38+5 so they were worried that this baby would be too big for me to birth at home but he was below the 95th centile,just, so they said I should be fine.
> I have a couple of questions I want to ask lolly, but mainly just about things to do if he arrives before the midwife gets here, regarding cord etc. I had to convince dh that a home birth will be good, he's still not 100% but he just worrries. He is panicking in case a midwife doesn't get here in time, where as I am fully expecting that to happen and dh having to deliver him lol xx
> 
> Happy 34 weeks lolly xx
> Happy32 weeks welshgirl xx

Thanks Ab, and happy 34 weeks to you too!

My reasons are exactly the same as yours, previous fast labours and worrying whether or not we'll have childcare on time! My OH sounds like your DH, Ab. It's going to take a bit more talking around by me I think, but he just worries incase something goes wrong. Giving birth is the most natural thing in the world and with 2 previous straight forward labours I'm fairly certain we'll be ok! I'm just looking into whether or not to hire a birthing pool or buy a cheap used one and get a new liner for it :shrug: well, I'll wait to talk to my MW on Thursday before I go ahead and do anything, but already got my eye on a few bargains on eBay!


----------



## brunettebimbo

wildchic said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I contemplated a home birth before this pregnancy but now that I've been diagnosed with APS I would feel much safer at the hospital. I'm not sure what my blood is going to do this time round and it scares me. I've been told to stop my Aspirin at 36 weeks and I'm terrified. It's been my crutch for so long!
> 
> My first birth was awful, I went into labour Saturday and had him Monday! Failed Ventous, failed forceps and an episiotomy!
> 
> WC I'm finding certain positions in bed painful so dread to think how you feel!
> 
> I think they know why they told you to stop the asprin at 36weeks. Doesn't the asprin thin your blood? If so, then it would be best to stop coz if you're still on them by the time you give birth, you could lose a lot of blood. So it probably is best to stop it.
> I hope when you have this baby, things will be better than it was with Tristan. Have you considered a c-section?
> 
> BB, the pain I feel is indescribable! I can't lay or sit in one position too long then my body hurts! I don't want to take any pain meds coz I don't want to intoxicate my babies. So I just deal with it! My dh is probably tired of hearing me complain as this has become a daily thing,haha!Click to expand...

Yeh I think it is. I'm on my Clexane injections until 6 weeks after birth. 
I would never have a c-section through choice.


----------



## ab75

Thanks lolly.
Midwife was good. Measuring 35 weeks so nothing too drastic.
She is new to the area so not sure about procedure for home birth here, she is going to speak with her colleagues tomorrow and come and see me on thursday or friday as I will have to sign forms. I will get a drugs box delivered to keep in my fridge for delivery with vitamin k for the baby, injection to help deliver placenta and other drugs in case I bleed to much after birth. Nearer the time I will get a birth box delivered with everything the midwife on call will need when the time comes.
I asked what to do about the cord and placenta if baby gets here before the midwife. So she told me what to do about that, which is basically nothing. She told me to phone an ambulance if I feel unwell or if I have excessive bleeding before a mw gets here. I refused gas and air for at home(never had it before but don't fancy it).
I asked about epo, she said she could not recommend it as she didn't know enough about it but I could try it if I wanted. She suggested perineal massage, which can be started now and although not guaranteed to prevent tearing, there is a good chance that it will prevent it. dh offered his services for that lol, any excuse.
She said that I seemed very calm about it all and was happy that I would manage as Zara was quite big.
I don't fancy a birthing pool. Hope your appointment goes well and you manage to convince oh. I read that you get more one on one attention at a home birth as mw can't get buzzed to another room to help someone else, I used that one on dh lol xx


----------



## Pix

&#65039;Awww. I truly can't wait to hear all these birthing stories especially as so many of you are having a home birth. 

I pushed for in but unfortunately it isn't something the states, specifically mine, approves of. :-( plus DH's response was "we are having the baby in a hospital because you will not die on me." No underlying fear there. (She says sarcastically) 

I hope you are all well! Nearing the end! This home stretch feels like it may take forever!! I'm so ready. (Physically and mentally) not so much house wise.


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I contemplated a home birth before this pregnancy but now that I've been diagnosed with APS I would feel much safer at the hospital. I'm not sure what my blood is going to do this time round and it scares me. I've been told to stop my Aspirin at 36 weeks and I'm terrified. It's been my crutch for so long!
> 
> My first birth was awful, I went into labour Saturday and had him Monday! Failed Ventous, failed forceps and an episiotomy!
> 
> WC I'm finding certain positions in bed painful so dread to think how you feel!
> 
> I think they know why they told you to stop the asprin at 36weeks. Doesn't the asprin thin your blood? If so, then it would be best to stop coz if you're still on them by the time you give birth, you could lose a lot of blood. So it probably is best to stop it.
> I hope when you have this baby, things will be better than it was with Tristan. Have you considered a c-section?
> 
> BB, the pain I feel is indescribable! I can't lay or sit in one position too long then my body hurts! I don't want to take any pain meds coz I don't want to intoxicate my babies. So I just deal with it! My dh is probably tired of hearing me complain as this has become a daily thing,haha!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh I think it is. I'm on my Clexane injections until 6 weeks after birth.
> I would never have a c-section through choice.Click to expand...

I totally understand(about the c-section) although that's all I know. I've never been in labour and given natural birth, so needless to say, I am terrified of what's to come.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Arghh Ab that all sounds so exciting!! Just reading your post gave me goosebumps :haha: I can't wait for Thursday now :dance: OH & I were talking about the MW being here whilst I was birthing actually, and how it's just 1-2-1, her not having to rush off or deal with other patients, and I just think I'll feel so much more relaxed at home. I'll be opting in for the G&A there... I love that stuff :rofl:

You can use EPO for perineal massage btw :thumbup: as well as taking it orally and vaginally! So many uses lol!

OMG Pix, I can't believe he said that :lol: definitely something my OH would say too (he's probably thinking it!). They can be such drama queens at times!

It's becoming so surreal reading all of us talking about giving birth. How did we go from getting our BFP's in April/May, which only seems like 5 mins ago, to THIS!? And we only have 6 more days until we can say "I AM DUE NEXT MONTH!" :shock::yipee:


----------



## buddyIV

It's so exciting hearing everyone's plans for the impending births. I really hope we all have the births we hope for :hugs:

I'm still undecided about what the best course of action is for me. Maybe you ladies can help; give me your opinions! 

I had a super fast (75 minutes) non-drug labour, which was full of panic and very bad decisions from the staff, and I ended up with a 4th degree internal tear. It was very traumatic, and the recovery was honestly a nightmare. Because 4th degree tears are fairly rare (less than 8%) there's very little evidence and research to advise on subsequent births, so no standard approach. So far, the MWs I've seen have been leaving it up to me to decide how to give birth, but honestly, I have no idea what to do! 

I'm terrified of tearing again if I deliver vaginally (it could leave me rectally incontinent...nice eh!?), but I know there's a chance I could avoid tearing altogether and be absolutely fine, especially if I get to deliver in the position I want to (they literally forced me on to my back last time, despite me saying all the pressure was in my bum, and my body compelling me to be on all fours). I'm starting my hypnobirthing classes next week to try and help me get over my fears.

All that being said, I suspect when I see the consultant she'll advise for a c-section (baby is big, apparently), and there is something about the controlled nature of the section that appeals to me. Yet, I'm fully aware of the risks of a section, and the guaranteed trauma to my body (as opposed to the risk of trauma involved in vaginal delivery), and that scares me too. 

I honestly don't know what to do for the best! I'm running out of time to make this decision...argh!! 

Sorry for the long post! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh buddy that's a tough one :hugs: I'm all for birthing vaginally and as naturally as possible, so would always advise against c-secs, unless they were for a very good reason, and yours does sound like it could be. So I don't know what to advise or suggest, basically :haha: I've heard so many horror stories about terrible first time births because of one thing or another, and poor decisions made by the care team, and then how amazing those same women's second births were just by doing it their own way and following their bodies own instincts. I'd definitely give the hypno birthing classes a go, and maybe reach out to other mums who had a bad experience like you but one completely opposite for their next birth :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think only you can really make that choice. Personally, my first birth was horrendous, I ended up with failed forceps, failed ventous and an episiotomy that I never agreed too which then split and I had multiple infections afterwards, recovery was horrendous, I cried countless times daily from the pain, still though the thought of a c-section scares me more!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Wow, can't believe they forced you on to your back! I literally had just got back from the toilet when I said I needed a wee again and said oh bugger I can't move I'm gonna have to do it here lol. I then felt a need to push so I got on the bed, on my knees, leaning over the back of the bed which was slightly reclined. I've only ever give birth once but that position seemed to be so natural for me. If you don't go for a c section, definitely deliver in the position you want and feel most comfortable!

Ordered my steriliser off amazon lastnight for £26.99. MIL ages ago said I can have the one from their house, but they got that 2nd hand and I would prefer a new one in all honesty lol.

On the mortgage front, someone has taken over our mortgage advisors cases (his mum is really ill apparently) so she got intouch yesterday and sending things off today for us. I'm guessing it's going to be atleast another week until we can get a completion date.
I am never moving again! Last time, Alex was 4 weeks old, although at 14 weeks pregnant we did move in to my mums lol. This time I will be atleast 35 weeks pregnant. Thank god we have lots of people willing to help!


----------



## buddyIV

Thanks so much ladies :hugs:. I know the decision ultimately rests with me, and the advice of the consultant, but its good to talk and see what other people think too. I've gone round in circles in my head for weeks, but I do think my intuition is towards vaginal delivery under very specific conditions.

I've been talking to some friends about their second births *ttclolly*, and every single one of them says the second one was easier and more straightforward; its really, really helpful to hear such positive stories and definitely gives me a bit of hope!

Sorry you had such a rough time too *brunettebimbo* :hugs: Its hard to get over having such a difficult experience, but I agree, the thought of a section is just as scary! I wish I had a crystal ball that could tell me if I would tear so badly again! I really, really hope everything goes beautifully for you this time :hugs:

*Welshgirl*, funnily enough that exactly the position I was in when left on my own; it felt a billion times better and more natural than being on my back. I honestly think a lot of the damage I suffered could've been avoided if I'd birthed like that. If I do decide to go vaginal, I'm 100% against birthing on my back and will point blank refuse to do it! If the medical staff have to lie on the flipping floor while I push, so be it :haha: So glad you're getting some help to move; we moved house when I was just at the start of 2nd tri (I think!) and our family and friends were a godsend! Good luck with it all! 

Thanks again for reading and replying ladies; you're the best! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you :) My consultant has said that this time should be so much easier because both myself and my body know what we are doing this time. I hope yours is easier too :D

I'm onto my last 2 loads of baby washing, that's all tiny baby, first size, newborn and 0-3 clothes, muslins, socks, scratch mitts, bibs, flannels, bouncer chair cover, blankets etc all washed! It's taken ages :lol: Feels good to be getting it done though because I have lots of other jobs to do in the house over the next 7 weeks, not including Christmas! We need to organise and decorate our room, get things from the loft, put up the Christmas Tree, touch up the nursery, put up cot, collect Moses basket etc. So much to do!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Welshgirl I'm glad I'm not the only one who is claiming to never ever move again, if we get the house I intend to be in it till kiddies are all grown up or at least until I have fully got over the trauma of this purchase lol, however if we end up with the original property I will want to move again in a few years as I think we will outgrow it quite quickly but one way or another we have to move before baby comes which leaves me with such limited time. Unless things fly on now it won't be till the new year when we move so il be getting on for 37/38 weeks by moving day, then we need to at least get the lounge and our bedroom done before baby gets here so she has suitable places to be while other rooms are being done. Still waiting to hear about the offer but should hear today, the estate agent has already spoken to our agent and seen proof.of our mortgage offer and id so hopefully they wudnt do all that if they weren't confident the offer was going to be accepted. Keep ur fingers crossed for me, I really want that house!!


----------



## Pix

You ladies are brave to move now! I wish you all the best of luck! It's difficult enough and add a pregnancy Id be a wreck. 

As for 2nd births mine was much easier as well. 

I had a 4th degree tear after an episiotomy gone wrong. :-/ she was just too big for me. Luckily the 2nd time around I got my facts straight. Got a midwife and had her massage 'down there.' No tear then. Not idea what this time will bring. Thankfully it is usually easier!


----------



## ab75

Buddy, at my mw appt yesterday she was just advising me on things to do if baby arrives before the mw gets here and she told me to lean over a chair,sofa etc either standing or kneeling as it opens it up more down there and "could" prevent tearing. 
With dd1 I was on my back(my choice) and tore, dd2 I was the same as welshgirl, still tore but not as bad.
Mw also told me yesterday to start massaging just inside the vaginal wall with a little oil from now on, to build up elasticity within the skin. Just been and bought EPO xx


----------



## Littleluce83

I haven't posted for yonks so thought I'd pop in and say hello. I'm no longer a January Jellybean :( well I am officially but my diabetology team have decided to induce me at 38 weeks due to my now being on metformin and Emma being big on her growth scans. I should find out the exact date next week. So it looks like she's going to be here the week before Christmas now. We've had two instances where I've had to be tested for pre labour. Once because of regular Braxton hicks and once last night as I lost some of my mucus plug and was having tightenings. The pre labour swab test came back negative though thank goodness so I'm hoping she can hold on until at least 37 weeks. I hope you're all okay xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've just found a bargain on Amazon! £5.84 for 74 size 1 pampers nappies and £6.69 for size 2! I bought them both so got free delivery! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008QUB4O2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Good luck Luce :)


----------



## buddyIV

Oh my goodness...good luck *littleluce*! I hope Emma and you hang on and that everything goes perfect xxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

itsnowmyturn said:


> Welshgirl I'm glad I'm not the only one who is claiming to never ever move again, if we get the house I intend to be in it till kiddies are all grown up or at least until I have fully got over the trauma of this purchase lol, however if we end up with the original property I will want to move again in a few years as I think we will outgrow it quite quickly but one way or another we have to move before baby comes which leaves me with such limited time. Unless things fly on now it won't be till the new year when we move so il be getting on for 37/38 weeks by moving day, then we need to at least get the lounge and our bedroom done before baby gets here so she has suitable places to be while other rooms are being done. Still waiting to hear about the offer but should hear today, the estate agent has already spoken to our agent and seen proof.of our mortgage offer and id so hopefully they wudnt do all that if they weren't confident the offer was going to be accepted. Keep ur fingers crossed for me, I really want that house!!

It is just so stressful isn't it. With no chain on either side, we should of been in by now. We have a new mortgage advisor taken over our original, she has to select a new product as the interest rate had gone down, and our original mortgage advisor had selected wrong product and the bank told her its a 5 day turn around, well they can sod off and do it as soon as they receive it. We have been messed around so much it's unreal. We are making a complaint to the bank once we're in the house and possibly making a complaint against original mortgage advisor too. 

Did you hear about your offer you put in?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lol funnily enough we are mentally writing a few complaint letters lol. 
We didn't get the house we put the offer in for, the decided to go.with someone else however the original house looks like it might be on the go again as she has quickly found somewhere else and is a cash buyer so only the valuation and legals to sort for it. Still fingers crossed for spending Xmas there

The other day when moving on the sofa I pulled my pelvis right on the bone, it has seriously aggravated my spd and I pulled it again today just walking down some stairs. I ended up only being able to lift one leg off the floor. 
Fed up now and really want my body back, the baby sticks her bum up into my rib cage which is extremely uncomfortable, or she lays really low and puts pressure on my pelvis, I am also starting to get a real ache in my back where I'm assuming she's also laying. Never mind only 8 weeks to go, 4 weeks left at work so can relax after that.....oh no wait I have a house move and getting the new house sorted to deal with lol


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

itsnowmyturn said:


> Lol funnily enough we are mentally writing a few complaint letters lol.
> We didn't get the house we put the offer in for, the decided to go.with someone else however the original house looks like it might be on the go again as she has quickly found somewhere else and is a cash buyer so only the valuation and legals to sort for it. Still fingers crossed for spending Xmas there
> 
> The other day when moving on the sofa I pulled my pelvis right on the bone, it has seriously aggravated my spd and I pulled it again today just walking down some stairs. I ended up only being able to lift one leg off the floor.
> Fed up now and really want my body back, the baby sticks her bum up into my rib cage which is extremely uncomfortable, or she lays really low and puts pressure on my pelvis, I am also starting to get a real ache in my back where I'm assuming she's also laying. Never mind only 8 weeks to go, 4 weeks left at work so can relax after that.....oh no wait I have a house move and getting the new house sorted to deal with lol

lol yeah I'll be getting my mum to help me with our letters. The bank blame the mortgage advisor and he blames the bank.
Fingers crossed you are able to get this house and lets pray we are both in our new houses before Christmas. I'm not even bothered if boxes are left in Scarlett's room for a while if we get in. 

Ah try and take it easy - i know it's easier said than done. I'm quite lucky Scarlett doesn't kick me in the ribs or anything but she either kicks or punches me right on the hip bone which is uncomfortable. And I am starting to ache when I walk now lol. Roll on January.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

To be honest I don't care if there are boxes everywhere as long as we are in there lol everything else we can sort as and when. I get feet in my hip bone as well, so uncomfortable. I keep pulling my pelvis which is so painful. 
Not long now xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've been to physio again today, she said since my last appointment my stomach muscles have split. She said there is a large gap at the top of my bump. She said that during birth I will need support. Has anyone had this before and know what she means by support? I have to see physio after birth to check it is healing.


----------



## Luvspnk31

brunettebimbo said:


> I've been to physio again today, she said since my last appointment my stomach muscles have split. She said there is a large gap at the top of my bump. She said that during birth I will need support. Has anyone had this before and know what she means by support? I have to see physio after birth to check it is healing.


Wow, that sounds painful!! I don't have any experience or advise unfortunately, but I hope all goes well. 

34 wks today!! Ahhhh!!! Where is time going?!?&#128561;


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 34 weeks :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm so jealous of all u early Jan lot, end of Jan seems so far away


----------



## sethsmummy

Can't believe I've been forgetting this thread!! So sorry ladies I hope your all doing ok!!

Iv decided I'm going to have another section. Will tell consultant on Tuesday after my growth scan and hopefully book my date then too xx


----------



## hopeful2012

With our first baby, I got my husband a cute basket and poem to give him in the hospital. He got me and baby matching initial bracelets. I'm trying to think of something for him this time as I have heard him mention that he is planning to get me something. My ideas so far are another basket with snacks magazine, change for drink machine, picture frame, and a cute note. Other idea is to replace his wedding band with and engraved one from the girls. Any ideas?
I also thought it would be good to get a gift for the new baby from the toddler and vice versa


----------



## sethsmummy

Hopeful that's a lovely idea! I love the engraved ring idea.. So personal and meaningful. I do gift for older children from
Baby too :) Seth has a spider man cup but need to get something else an something for Ethan too.


----------



## hopeful2012

I think we're going to do monogrammed blankets or either build a bears for each. I'm sure the hubby will get me jewelry, and I've pretty much decided on the ring for him. I have got most of the Christmas decorating done, a big portion of my Christmas shopping finished, and most of the birthday party things completed. Now to get thru the birthday and holidays. I still have a good bit to do for the baby and I have yet to pack anything for the hospital.

33weeks tomorrow(Sunday)


----------



## sethsmummy

aww i love the build a bare idea hun. <3 

weve not done a lot of decorating yet... ds2 keeps taking things off the tree :haha: i have most christmas presents done too and ds1's birthday presents and cakes are bought and ready. just need to get him balloons on Thursday while hes at nursery. 

Im with you on still having a fair bit to do! i have everything for his bag but nothing really for mine :dohh: I plan to get everything else bought on the 9th Dec and packed and sorted by the end of that week hopefully. xxx


----------



## Izzie74

31 weeks and 3 days. Can't believe I am getting so close!
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks 3 days - Copy.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sethsmummy

gorgeous bump Izzie <3 

https://i58.tinypic.com/2ng6gly.jpg 33+3 bumpy

https://i59.tinypic.com/4hutxi.jpg


----------



## Izzie74

Looking good seths mummy


----------



## ttc_lolly

Morning ladies!! (Or afternoon/evening depending on where you are!) :hi:

Sorry I've been AWOL. It was DD2's 2nd birthday on Thursday and I've just been non stop doing bits for that and meeting up with friends & family etc so haven't had much chance to get online. Hope everyone's ok? Will try read back and have a proper catch up later :flower:

AFM, I'm 35 weeks today! :wohoo: I'm so ready for this baby now! Constant uncomfortable BH, my pelvis feels like it might crumble apart at any moment and I'm impatient to meet her now :haha: kinda hoping she makes an appearance before Christmas, but when she's good and ready and fully baked of course ;)

I can't believe it's 1st December :saywhat: we can all officially say "I'M DUE NEXT MONTH!!" Madness!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 35 weeks :)

I can't believe we are due next month!


----------



## ab75

Happy 35 weeks lolly.
I'm with you, anytime now will be fine. Constant achey BH and occasional period type cramps. Pelvis feels like it is shattered, agony to walk lol. Needs to stay cooking for 3 more weeks for my home birth apparently, although consultant said 37 weeks so I will be querying that when I see my midwife xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would like our little man to wait until January! :lol: We've still so much to do plus I would prefer him not to have a birthday too close to Christmas!


----------



## wifey2013

It really is crazy!! We are all DUE NEXT MONTH. Where has time gone?! I'm 35 weeks tomorrow. I haven't really been having BH, at least not that I know of. Last time I was in L&D Emerg Dr. said I was having contractions when I was hooked up to the non-stress test, but I didn't feel them. When they checked my cervix it was fully closed. I have my 35 week appointment tomorrow and I think my OB will check cervix again, I'm not sure. Now I see him once a week and I feel like that will make time go by even faster. 

In other news, next week is my last week of work! 10 more work days left to be exact and then I'm off until January 2016! I can't wait. When are you all starting your maternity leave, and how long are you taking off??


----------



## brunettebimbo

My last day is 16th so 5 working days :happydance: Can not wait!

I'll be off until about November.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Happy 35 weeks lolly.
Sethsmummy - was wondering where you had got to lol.

This non sleeping lark is getting ridiculous now. I was awake the other night from 3am til 6am!

Sooo...OH rang the bank after work today. They said they will speed it up and we should get our mortgage offer on Wednesday if he phones up then, and should come through the post thursday or friday. So once the solicitors receive it, we should get a completion date.
I've put a couple bits of tinsel and a santa light in the window so it looks a bit more Christmassy in here but I can't wait to get in that house now. Aslong as everything gets moved, dont mind if boxes are cluttering kids bedrooms or not aslong as kitchen and lounge are nice and tidy


----------



## ab75

Fingers crossed welshgirl. It's horrible moving at the best of times never mind waiting on somebody else and being heavily pregnant xx


----------



## Izzie74

Is anyone else finding themselves tears for no apparent reason over the most stupid of things? Someone asked me a favour at work to do something I'd already said no to someone else for the same thing. However if I said no this time he would miss his daughters school christmas play. She's four. Of course I couldn't and wouldn't say no, but just the thought of having to now do the thing nearly tipped me over the edge!


----------



## Izzie74

And don't get me started on trying to find enough energy to get through 10-11 hour work days. Roll on maternity leave. 8 work days and counting!


----------



## Izzie74

Sorry for my pity ranting. Made me feel better just getting it out!


----------



## sethsmummy

Happy 35 weeks lolly :D :D happy belated birthday for your DD hun :cake: 
Its actually really scary that we can all say we're due next month! :ignore: haha but im so ready for it all to be over now and have him in my arms. 

wifey i hope your appointment goes well hun :D I cant belive you couldnt feel your contractions :haha: tummy of steel :D 

welsh good luck hun i really hope they dont let you down. The earlier they get it sorted the better so your not having to move on your due date or anything like that (Iv done that.. its not good :haha:) 

Izzie I get very very emotional right now especially if im sore :hugs: :hugs: not long to go hun :hugs: 


Iv got my 33+5 growth scan tomorrow and then diabetic team and consultant. I am hoping the consultant will agree to me having a repeat section and give me a date so that i can get organised with transport etc. And hoping they'll give me an estimated weight of what Rohan is sat at just now. Not looking forward to trying to hold a full bladder for the scan though :S thats going to hurt like hell xx


----------



## SCgirl

I am going crazy on bedrest- slightly envious of those of you still able to work/prepare, but then remember how painful and difficult work was getting... And that was pre-30 weeks!

It's sad when I eagerly look forward to going to the doctor, because that's the only time I'm allowed up and out of the house! I have weekly BPPs (Monday's) and NSTs (thurs), with the usual urine dip for proteins each visit. Praying pre-e stays away, but at least I'm closing in on 34 weeks...

I'm crazy emotional as well. Watching the intro to a football game made me cry the other day...

Also baby moved more and stronger than ever on Thursday, but has been decreasing since. Barely anything yesterday evening/today... Will be asking doctor about that this afternoon! Anyone else having fewer movements?


----------



## ab75

I could cry at anything right now. Been crying on and off for the last couple of hours just because the girls have been naughty and I feel uncomfortable and crappy.

Good luck with your appt Tara. Hope you get all the answers you are looking for. 

Hope you feel movements soon sc xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Do they still advise you to have a full bladder for your scans this late on Tara? I didn't think it mattered past 20 weeks(ish)!? So I had been told and led to believe anyway! Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun, I hope you get the news you're wanting to hear!

Izzie :hugs: rant away hun! My emotions are all over the place too, it's hard work this pregnancy lark. Hope your last days roll by quickly :)


----------



## SCgirl

I spoke too soon. Back in the hospital due to high BP and trace proteins. So blood tests are being run, and in the middle of a 24-he collection. The doctor doesn't seem to think ill be leaving without a baby, but I'm still hoping for an uneventful and quick release. She seems doubtful that I'll make it to 35 weeks. Said we'd be lucky if we can make it to 34...


----------



## hopeful2012

I plan to work right up until time, so I still have over a month left ( but we have lots of parties and holidays from now til then, so almost every week will be a 3- 4 day. 
I can only take up to 12 weeks, last I heard our director was still saying she would only approve 8. We have been talking about me cutting back on work or going back to hospital nursing where I would work 3 12 hour shifts instead of 5 8 hours. So I guess depending on that decision, we will see if I even go back to my current job. 
We go back to the doctor Wednesday afternoon. Hopefully it will be a quick visit and I can finish shopping/preparing for the party this weekend. I get to order my breast pump this month :) something else to cross off my list!


----------



## ab75

Good luck sc xxx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I finish work Xmas week, working boxing day night then I'm done, taking my final 3 weeks annual leave then start my mat leave 4 days before baby is due, so she's allowed to come along from a few days before the end of my annual leave, I don't mind losing a bit of leave but not all of it, plus I would prefer her birthday to be towards the end of Jan, mine is the 5th so I would like to get Xmas and my birthday out the way then have a week or so to relax before the baby gets her birthday, at least then people might be less skint lol, hoping for maybe 30th Jan, will make me a week late but it wud be a nicer birthday for her.

I still keep pulling my groin, need to go back to physio, walking can be very painful now so think I need to go see if there's anything they can do and if not they can give me crutches instead to take the pressure off my pelvis when I walk


----------



## Luvspnk31

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Happy 35 weeks lolly.
> Sethsmummy - was wondering where you had got to lol.
> 
> This non sleeping lark is getting ridiculous now. I was awake the other night from 3am til 6am!
> 
> Sooo...OH rang the bank after work today. They said they will speed it up and we should get our mortgage offer on Wednesday if he phones up then, and should come through the post thursday or friday. So once the solicitors receive it, we should get a completion date.
> I've put a couple bits of tinsel and a santa light in the window so it looks a bit more Christmassy in here but I can't wait to get in that house now. Aslong as everything gets moved, dont mind if boxes are cluttering kids bedrooms or not aslong as kitchen and lounge are nice and tidy

Happy 35 weeks to all the 1st weekers!! Had my 34 wk appt yesterday. My b/p was up when I got there. 134/92, but no protein and it came down before I left, so no worries. She does want me to just rest a little more during the day. I've been feeling most of lo's movements low and was worried she might be breech, but dr did a quick u/s and she is headdown! &#128515;
Yay!! 

I hear you about the no sleep! &#128545; I'm absolutely exhausted by 8 pm, and fall asleep. By midnight I'm awake and can't get back to sleep . Arghhhhh!!!! Its usually 3-4 hrs before I can get back to sleep. By then it's almost time to get up. SOOOO..... over it!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh my SCgirl, so sorry you're back in hospital. You and bubs are in the best place though. I really hope it's not pre eclampsia and that they can manage your BP until you are at least full term :hugs: keep us updated hun x


----------



## Izzie74

So today I was kicked, twice, by a five year old in my class. I was telling him off for hurting other children at playtime. He is on antibiotics and ill so probably shouldn't even be in school. Mum so unsupportive. Am expecting her to come up with a reason/excuse for it tomorrow. Of course it can't be his fault... It never rains but it pours!


----------



## wifey2013

That sounds horrible Izzie! I wish mums would keep their children home until they are better. It's really not fair to the other children or the teachers.


----------



## sethsmummy

SCgirl said:


> I am going crazy on bedrest- slightly envious of those of you still able to work/prepare, but then remember how painful and difficult work was getting... And that was pre-30 weeks!
> 
> It's sad when I eagerly look forward to going to the doctor, because that's the only time I'm allowed up and out of the house! I have weekly BPPs (Monday's) and NSTs (thurs), with the usual urine dip for proteins each visit. Praying pre-e stays away, but at least I'm closing in on 34 weeks...
> 
> I'm crazy emotional as well. Watching the intro to a football game made me cry the other day...
> 
> Also baby moved more and stronger than ever on Thursday, but has been decreasing since. Barely anything yesterday evening/today... Will be asking doctor about that this afternoon! Anyone else having fewer movements?

eek hugs hun :hugs: I hope your bp comes back down and you do get to go home :hugs: Rohans movements through the day have quietened right down now.. theyre more rolls than kicks now until night time. 



ttc_lolly said:


> Do they still advise you to have a full bladder for your scans this late on Tara? I didn't think it mattered past 20 weeks(ish)!? So I had been told and led to believe anyway! Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun, I hope you get the news you're wanting to hear!
> 
> Izzie :hugs: rant away hun! My emotions are all over the place too, it's hard work this pregnancy lark. Hope your last days roll by quickly :)

yep still need a full bladder.. it apparently gives them a much better picture. not that i can hold much in my bladder anymore :haha: 



hopeful2012 said:


> I plan to work right up until time, so I still have over a month left ( but we have lots of parties and holidays from now til then, so almost every week will be a 3- 4 day.
> I can only take up to 12 weeks, last I heard our director was still saying she would only approve 8. We have been talking about me cutting back on work or going back to hospital nursing where I would work 3 12 hour shifts instead of 5 8 hours. So I guess depending on that decision, we will see if I even go back to my current job.
> We go back to the doctor Wednesday afternoon. Hopefully it will be a quick visit and I can finish shopping/preparing for the party this weekend. I get to order my breast pump this month :) something else to cross off my list!

ooo wow hun that sucks that theyre only going to let you have 8 weeks off. American Maternity leave really sucks!! Which breast pump are you going for? 



itsnowmyturn said:


> I finish work Xmas week, working boxing day night then I'm done, taking my final 3 weeks annual leave then start my mat leave 4 days before baby is due, so she's allowed to come along from a few days before the end of my annual leave, I don't mind losing a bit of leave but not all of it, plus I would prefer her birthday to be towards the end of Jan, mine is the 5th so I would like to get Xmas and my birthday out the way then have a week or so to relax before the baby gets her birthday, at least then people might be less skint lol, hoping for maybe 30th Jan, will make me a week late but it wud be a nicer birthday for her.
> 
> I still keep pulling my groin, need to go back to physio, walking can be very painful now so think I need to go see if there's anything they can do and if not they can give me crutches instead to take the pressure off my pelvis when I walk

:hugs: sorry your so sore hun. Thats fab that you have anual leave to use aswell. Can i ask.. does your mat leave automatically start when baby comes or do you still just get to use your annual leave if they come then? And if not then do you get the remaining annual leave added onto the end of mat leave? If not that really sucks! 



Luvspnk31 said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Happy 35 weeks lolly.
> Sethsmummy - was wondering where you had got to lol.
> 
> This non sleeping lark is getting ridiculous now. I was awake the other night from 3am til 6am!
> 
> Sooo...OH rang the bank after work today. They said they will speed it up and we should get our mortgage offer on Wednesday if he phones up then, and should come through the post thursday or friday. So once the solicitors receive it, we should get a completion date.
> I've put a couple bits of tinsel and a santa light in the window so it looks a bit more Christmassy in here but I can't wait to get in that house now. Aslong as everything gets moved, dont mind if boxes are cluttering kids bedrooms or not aslong as kitchen and lounge are nice and tidy
> 
> Happy 35 weeks to all the 1st weekers!! Had my 34 wk appt yesterday. My b/p was up when I got there. 134/92, but no protein and it came down before I left, so no worries. She does want me to just rest a little more during the day. I've been feeling most of lo's movements low and was worried she might be breech, but dr did a quick u/s and she is headdown! &#128515;
> Yay!!
> 
> I hear you about the no sleep! &#128545; I'm absolutely exhausted by 8 pm, and fall asleep. By midnight I'm awake and can't get back to sleep . Arghhhhh!!!! Its usually 3-4 hrs before I can get back to sleep. By then it's almost time to get up. SOOOO..... over it!Click to expand...


glad baby is head down hun! All this insomnia is getting us ready for the night shifts.. although i wish babies would understand that really we could do with the extra sleep before they come along lol. 




Izzie74 said:


> So today I was kicked, twice, by a five year old in my class. I was telling him off for hurting other children at playtime. He is on antibiotics and ill so probably shouldn't even be in school. Mum so unsupportive. Am expecting her to come up with a reason/excuse for it tomorrow. Of course it can't be his fault... It never rains but it pours!

oh my gosh hun thats awful! I hate when people send their children into nursery/school when they are obviously ill. And i cant believe his mum didnt say anything! I would be mortified is Seth kicked or hit any of his teachers! 





I had my scan :D Rohan is measuring 5lb 5oz so looking to be around 7lb 15oz at 40 weeks. I have my section booked for 6th January :wohoo: Ill be 38+5 like i was when i had Ethan. :Dance: We have agreed though that if i go in before then in active labour i am going to give it a try. Myself and the consultant just didnt think induction would be a good idea for me and he was very understanding about it being better for Seth if i have a definite date i can get him ready for. xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Eeek now exciting you have a date Tara!! :wohoo:

Izzie that's terrible. And shame on the mother for sending her poorly child into school too :wacko: 

Ouchhhh I've been so crampy all day. The scary bit is... I can't remember what is normal and what isn't at this stage of the game :rofl: I should be a professional at this by now but I feel like a newbie all over again! They aren't contractions or BH, just sharp pains in my cervix that make me really wince and stop me dead in my tracks. Hopefully it's just everything loosening up...


----------



## sethsmummy

is it lightening crotch hun? really sharp pain that starts in your foof and shoots up? I am VERY crampy lately and getting a tonne of discharge.. i get contractions when i walk too. all apparently normal for a third time when the smallest is so young. x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hmmm possibly! I forgot about lightening crotch (well, that it had a name!). It's more cervix than my foof though, but coming from somewhere in that direction :haha:


----------



## buddyIV

Izzie74 said:


> 31 weeks and 3 days. Can't believe I am getting so close!

Lovely bump! Sorry to hear about your classroom incident; I hope the parent gets the boy to apologise to you, at the very least! I can understand that sometimes we don't want our kids missing out on their education, and there are maybe times when the child isn't really sick enough to be absent, but there are times when its just so clear that a child shouldn't be in school or nursery as its doing far more harm than good. There's a bigger picture to think about y'know! 



sethsmummy said:


> gorgeous bump Izzie <3
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2ng6gly.jpg 33+3 bumpy
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/4hutxi.jpg

Definitely dropped honey, and you're looking fab! Congratulations on getting the section date fixed...its sooooo exciting! It sounds like the consultant is being really understanding, and its great they're working with you so well. Hooray!!! 



ttc_lolly said:


> AFM, I'm 35 weeks today! :wohoo: I'm so ready for this baby now! Constant uncomfortable BH, my pelvis feels like it might crumble apart at any moment and I'm impatient to meet her now :haha: kinda hoping she makes an appearance before Christmas, but when she's good and ready and fully baked of course ;)
> 
> I can't believe it's 1st December :saywhat: we can all officially say "I'M DUE NEXT MONTH!!" Madness!

Happy 35 weeks Lolly! It is absolutely nuts that we're able to say we're due next month! Did we go through some time warp or something? I swear only last week we were all going through the 1st tri nerves... now we're all grumbling about the 3rd tri pains and strains! Before we know it we're all going to be announcing the births :happydance::cloud9:



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Happy 35 weeks lolly.
> Sethsmummy - was wondering where you had got to lol.
> 
> This non sleeping lark is getting ridiculous now. I was awake the other night from 3am til 6am!
> 
> Sooo...OH rang the bank after work today. They said they will speed it up and we should get our mortgage offer on Wednesday if he phones up then, and should come through the post thursday or friday. So once the solicitors receive it, we should get a completion date.
> I've put a couple bits of tinsel and a santa light in the window so it looks a bit more Christmassy in here but I can't wait to get in that house now. Aslong as everything gets moved, dont mind if boxes are cluttering kids bedrooms or not aslong as kitchen and lounge are nice and tidy

That's awesome news about the house: congrats! I'm with you on the lack of sleep. It's horrible, but at least we're in this together jellybeans! 



SCgirl said:


> I spoke too soon. Back in the hospital due to high BP and trace proteins. So blood tests are being run, and in the middle of a 24-he collection. The doctor doesn't seem to think ill be leaving without a baby, but I'm still hoping for an uneventful and quick release. She seems doubtful that I'll make it to 35 weeks. Said we'd be lucky if we can make it to 34...

Oh my goodness SC, I really hope everything goes ok. At least you're in the right place and being looked after. Sending you lots of hugs! :hugs:



Luvspnk31 said:


> Happy 35 weeks to all the 1st weekers!! Had my 34 wk appt yesterday. My b/p was up when I got there. 134/92, but no protein and it came down before I left, so no worries. She does want me to just rest a little more during the day. I've been feeling most of lo's movements low and was worried she might be breech, but dr did a quick u/s and she is headdown! &#55357;&#56835;
> Yay!!
> 
> I hear you about the no sleep! &#55357;&#56865; I'm absolutely exhausted by 8 pm, and fall asleep. By midnight I'm awake and can't get back to sleep . Arghhhhh!!!! Its usually 3-4 hrs before I can get back to sleep. By then it's almost time to get up. SOOOO..... over it!

Hooray for being head down! Fab news on all counts! 



hopeful2012 said:


> I plan to work right up until time, so I still have over a month left ( but we have lots of parties and holidays from now til then, so almost every week will be a 3- 4 day.
> I can only take up to 12 weeks, last I heard our director was still saying she would only approve 8. We have been talking about me cutting back on work or going back to hospital nursing where I would work 3 12 hour shifts instead of 5 8 hours. So I guess depending on that decision, we will see if I even go back to my current job.
> We go back to the doctor Wednesday afternoon. Hopefully it will be a quick visit and I can finish shopping/preparing for the party this weekend. I get to order my breast pump this month :) something else to cross off my list!

Can she give you a good explanation as to why she'll only approve 8 weeks? I know the maternity leave in America isn't, but it seems really unfair to give you even less than the 12 weeks you're entitled to! The shortened working week would be good though. 

I think that's me caught up, but sorry if I've missed anyone! I start hypnobirthing classes tomorrow; so excited about them! I really hope I get to have a lovely, normal birth this time around...fingers crossed!


----------



## hopeful2012

No. She doesn't have a good reason, I think she just wants to be a butt. She's like that sometimes. I gave up a month ago trying to talk to her about it. I just plan to take it, legally they have to hold my job for the 12 weeks. If I have too I'll get my ob to keep me out for that long. He's great! My administrator usually doesn't care so it shouldn't end up being a problem. I'm great the medela pump in style. It's the same one that I had with my first. Hope everyone is doing good! We go to the doctor tomorrow and I think I'm going to take the 2 year old in to the pediatrician too. She's coughing, snotty, and clingy. No fever but looks and sounds awful- and her party is this weekend.


----------



## brunettebimbo

SC sorry you are back in hospital. Happy 34 weeks!

As for sending children to nursery poorly, sometimes you just don't have a choice as a working parent. I would never send Tristan really poorly but I have had to send him with a cold etc. If he doesn't go I still have to pay for nursery which is £39 a day and then I lose out on a day's pay which is about £70. It's a lot to loose. 

Tara I'm glad you have a plan in place :)

Lolly I get those pains too. I never had then with Tristan. They hurt! Ouch!

Buddy that sounds great! You'll have to let us know how it goes :)

Hopeful your boss sounds like an ass! :growlmad:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sethsmummy yeah my mat leave will automatically start the day she arrives if it's before planned n then my manager can decide whether to allow me to carry it over or whether I will just lose it, occasionally they will just pay the outstanding but that's rare.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no I totally get a little cough or cold BB, but Izzie said this little boy was on antibiotics so assuming he must have been quite a bit poorly!?

Hopeful your boss is an utter moron! Is this the same one who made you do a urine sample so she could test it for alcohol/drugs when you fell at work!? Bitch :grr:


----------



## SCgirl

Well ladies- looks like I'll be having a December baby- just don't know when. They're keeping me in the hospital and have diagnosed me with pre-eclampsia... Said they won't let me go past 37 weeks if I make it that far... But for now baby and I are doing well! (Occasional high bp, proteins in urine going up) Not looking forward to this bill if I'm here for 3 weeks!


----------



## ab75

At least they are keeping an eye on you sc and you're in the right place. I hope you don't have to wait to long to meet your lo xx


----------



## buddyIV

I hope everything goes ok SC, and that baby stays put for as long as possible :hugs: Better to be at the hospital and being closely monitored though, even if it's not much fun! If it's any consolation, my son arrived at 36 weeks (spontaneous early labour), and is now a very happy, healthy and boisterous 4 year old...I'm sure your little one will be just the same xxx


----------



## ab75

buddyIV said:


> I hope everything goes ok SC, and that baby stays put for as long as possible :hugs: Better to be at the hospital and being closely monitored though, even if it's not much fun! If it's any consolation, my son arrived at 36 weeks (spontaneous early labour), and is now a very happy, healthy and boisterous 4 year old...I'm sure your little one will be just the same xxx

SC,If it makes you less anxious, dd1 was early spontaneous labour at 34+5 and she never had any problems. Your lo will be fine xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

SC good luck with everything. :hugs:


----------



## wifey2013

Good luck SC!! Keep us updated!

35+2 today, and feeling much bigger movements, well stronger I guess - some are even a tad painful. Getting really bad rib pain after sitting for a while and I'm getting more and more excited to start my Mat leave. Next Friday is my last day and I'm glad because by the end of each day I'm ready to drop.

Hope you're all doing well! Still can't believe that we're all due next month!!


----------



## ab75

Had my midwife home visit this morning. Everything has been approved for a Home Birth from 37 weeks. Will get birth box and drug box on the 16th and then I am good to go. Exciting,lol. xx


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies, my appointment went good yesterday. I'm hoping that the back pain - almost at my rib cage only on the left side is what she described as normal pregnancy discomfort and not the start of another kidney stone. It feels more like the kidney stone and ces and goes. It hasn't gotten bad as of yet but it's there. Nothing is helping it.


----------



## wildchic

Good luck SC, hope all goes well with you and baby:)

Wow, its become so real now! Babies are almost here,some sooner than others, really exciting!

Good luck to all of us!

My twins are still going strong, doc is happy with how we're all doing and is hoping they stay in until 38 weeks(5weeks away!). We got their cots yesterday, so me,dh & dd set it up and I was in tears, so happy & eager to meet these 2 munchkins.

The hospital nurse put me at high risk due to family history of diabetes,epilepsy and heart problems. 

Roll on JANUARY:)


----------



## sethsmummy

SCgirl said:


> Well ladies- looks like I'll be having a December baby- just don't know when. They're keeping me in the hospital and have diagnosed me with pre-eclampsia... Said they won't let me go past 37 weeks if I make it that far... But for now baby and I are doing well! (Occasional high bp, proteins in urine going up) Not looking forward to this bill if I'm here for 3 weeks!

awww hun :hugs: im sorry your now stuck in hospital :hugs: really is the best place though hun as pre-e can get scary fast. Im glad your holding in there ok though! Fx when the time comes everything goes smoothly <3 



wifey2013 said:


> Good luck SC!! Keep us updated!
> 
> 35+2 today, and feeling much bigger movements, well stronger I guess - some are even a tad painful. Getting really bad rib pain after sitting for a while and I'm getting more and more excited to start my Mat leave. Next Friday is my last day and I'm glad because by the end of each day I'm ready to drop.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well! Still can't believe that we're all due next month!!

I get the rib pain too on the left hand side where Rohan butt sticks in when im sat down :rofl: I bet your going to be so so happy to see next friday roll around! 



ab75 said:


> Had my midwife home visit this morning. Everything has been approved for a Home Birth from 37 weeks. Will get birth box and drug box on the 16th and then I am good to go. Exciting,lol. xx

:wohoo: :wohoo: 



hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies, my appointment went good yesterday. I'm hoping that the back pain - almost at my rib cage only on the left side is what she described as normal pregnancy discomfort and not the start of another kidney stone. It feels more like the kidney stone and ces and goes. It hasn't gotten bad as of yet but it's there. Nothing is helping it.

:hugs: I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun that its not the start of another kidney stone :hugs: 



wildchic said:


> Good luck SC, hope all goes well with you and baby:)
> 
> Wow, its become so real now! Babies are almost here,some sooner than others, really exciting!
> 
> Good luck to all of us!
> 
> My twins are still going strong, doc is happy with how we're all doing and is hoping they stay in until 38 weeks(5weeks away!). We got their cots yesterday, so me,dh & dd set it up and I was in tears, so happy & eager to meet these 2 munchkins.
> 
> The hospital nurse put me at high risk due to family history of diabetes,epilepsy and heart problems.
> 
> Roll on JANUARY:)

glad your doing well hun. Thats so sweet that dd helped set up the cot <3 

Im finding it harder and harder to sleep properly.. and when i do manage a good sleep i regret it because i end up so damn stiff i cant move. Took me 15 minutes to get out of bed for a pee last night :dohh: 
Hopefully buying the last of my bits on Tuesday and cant wait. Going to cost a fortune to get his clothes sorted but it will be worth it :) 
Anyone else really really itchy.. iv scratched my poor leg to peices over the last couple of days. Id be thinking Cholestesis but its not on the soles of my feet and only on my palms the odd time. 
oh oh and has anyone else broke out like a pre-hormonal tween? I have loads of spots popping up right now :dohh:


----------



## buddyIV

wifey2013 said:


> Good luck SC!! Keep us updated!
> 
> 35+2 today, and feeling much bigger movements, well stronger I guess - some are even a tad painful. Getting really bad rib pain after sitting for a while and I'm getting more and more excited to start my Mat leave. Next Friday is my last day and I'm glad because by the end of each day I'm ready to drop.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well! Still can't believe that we're all due next month!!

Hooray: only 1 week to go till your mat leave starts! Ditto with the movements, I swear I've got Rocky Balboa growing in here! Baby's movements are huge and so powerful they sometimes take my breath away! 



ab75 said:


> Had my midwife home visit this morning. Everything has been approved for a Home Birth from 37 weeks. Will get birth box and drug box on the 16th and then I am good to go. Exciting,lol. xx

That's so exciting ab! It's a beautiful thing to be giving birth at home... I can't wait to hear about your birth! x



hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies, my appointment went good yesterday. I'm hoping that the back pain - almost at my rib cage only on the left side is what she described as normal pregnancy discomfort and not the start of another kidney stone. It feels more like the kidney stone and ces and goes. It hasn't gotten bad as of yet but it's there. Nothing is helping it.

Glad the appointment went well, but I really hope the pain eases off a bit.



wildchic said:


> Good luck SC, hope all goes well with you and baby:)
> 
> Wow, its become so real now! Babies are almost here,some sooner than others, really exciting!
> 
> Good luck to all of us!
> 
> My twins are still going strong, doc is happy with how we're all doing and is hoping they stay in until 38 weeks(5weeks away!). We got their cots yesterday, so me,dh & dd set it up and I was in tears, so happy & eager to meet these 2 munchkins.
> 
> The hospital nurse put me at high risk due to family history of diabetes,epilepsy and heart problems.
> 
> Roll on JANUARY:)

Awww, so sweet getting the cots set up! I remember doing that when I was pregnant with DS; putting up the cot made it all so real. Fingers crossed for 38 weeks honey!


----------



## wildchic

Thanx Buddy & Sethsmummy:)
Here's to hoping I get to the 38week mark!

Seth- I've been itchy and actually thought something had bitten me! I'm always scratching if its not the top of my feet(when I can reach them,lol), its my legs or tummy! And I'm with you on the struggling to get outta bed! It takes me about 5-10minutes every time! Dh hates all the moaning though,haha.


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> Im finding it harder and harder to sleep properly.. and when i do manage a good sleep i regret it because i end up so damn stiff i cant move. Took me 15 minutes to get out of bed for a pee last night :dohh:
> Hopefully buying the last of my bits on Tuesday and cant wait. Going to cost a fortune to get his clothes sorted but it will be worth it :)
> Anyone else really really itchy.. iv scratched my poor leg to peices over the last couple of days. Id be thinking Cholestesis but its not on the soles of my feet and only on my palms the odd time.
> oh oh and has anyone else broke out like a pre-hormonal tween? I have loads of spots popping up right now :dohh:

Sleep is like a friend who's fallen out with me right now! I rarely get to sleep before 2:00am, get up 47526587398759824 times to pee, can't get back to sleep, and then am up with DS around 7ish (though this morning it was 6 :nope:). I'm bloody shattered right now! All I can think though is that this is nothing compared to the first couple of months of round the clock feeds, so I'm trying really *really* hard not to get annoyed or down about it. 

I get a really itchy leg too (MW said its to do with the SPD, or maybe baby pressing on a nerve), which drives me nuts at night. I got really itchy feet when I was pregnant with DS, but worked out it was because my feet were getting way too hot!

I've had more spots during the past 7 months than I've ever had in my entire life! Add the greasy hair and hormonal snappiness and I feel like I'm 15 again! 

Speaking of which, how is everyone doing with the hormones? I'm starting to find my patience is running our waaaaaaaay faster than normal. Usually I have infinite patience with DS, but yesterday I found myself snapping at him when he was complaining about something. I felt so, so bad about it and instantly apologised for being a grumpy Mummy. I do my own version of Unconditional Parenting, so snapping or raising my voice is a rarity for me, but I'm just finding myself feeling a bit moody and grumpy at the moment. I'm sure a good nights sleep would help a lot though! 

On a more positive note, we started the hypnobirthing course on Wednesday which was really good. I think it's going to be amazing at helping me feel positive about this birth. We watched a video of a lady practising hypnobirthing while she was giving birth, and honestly you couldn't even tell she was delivering the baby! Everything was so peaceful and clam! The baby just popped up out of the water, and the the woman started smiling and crying and shouted "I did it!" It was so beautiful! Honestly, if I hadn't been in a room full of strangers I would've been bawling my eyes out! I hope we all get equally beautiful births too xxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hey, Hope everyone is doing ok.
SC - sorry you're stuck in the hospital!

Have my growth scan next wednesday, can't wait to see her again 
Still no news on mortgage offer, they said it would get seen to today but they also said that the other day.
We may be mad..but..meet the new member of our family 
https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20141205_092426_zpsddd80fe6.jpg

Her name is Storm and she's 11 weeks old. I was originally against getting a puppy until Scarlett was sleeping through, but then thought I didn't want to have sleepless nights again with a puppy then. So she should be holding it at night by time Scarlett is born and if not, she can be let out during night feeds


----------



## Kiwiberry

SCgirl said:


> Well ladies- looks like I'll be having a December baby- just don't know when. They're keeping me in the hospital and have diagnosed me with pre-eclampsia... Said they won't let me go past 37 weeks if I make it that far... But for now baby and I are doing well! (Occasional high bp, proteins in urine going up) Not looking forward to this bill if I'm here for 3 weeks!

Good luck hun. I really hope that LO stays in for as long as possible.


----------



## SCgirl

Thanks so much ladies! Somehow, despite having pre-e, the doctor allowed me to go home since I was stable while in the hospital! (They sent me with a whole list of reasons to rush back, and said if I have another high BP reading at the Ob- which I will because I always do- that will probably be it.) so, I'm home for now, but fully expecting to be readmitted when my BP goes up from walking around at the doctor' office on Monday. Then we'll see if I can convince them to monitor me 3 days since it always goes back down, so I can make 35 weeks.....


----------



## wifey2013

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hey, Hope everyone is doing ok.
> SC - sorry you're stuck in the hospital!
> 
> Have my growth scan next wednesday, can't wait to see her again
> Still no news on mortgage offer, they said it would get seen to today but they also said that the other day.
> We may be mad..but..meet the new member of our family
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20141205_092426_zpsddd80fe6.jpg
> 
> Her name is Storm and she's 11 weeks old. I was originally against getting a puppy until Scarlett was sleeping through, but then thought I didn't want to have sleepless nights again with a puppy then. So she should be holding it at night by time Scarlett is born and if not, she can be let out during night feeds

She's beautiful!!!! Is she a Staffy?


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

wifey2013 said:


> x_WelshGirl_x said:
> 
> 
> Hey, Hope everyone is doing ok.
> SC - sorry you're stuck in the hospital!
> 
> Have my growth scan next wednesday, can't wait to see her again
> Still no news on mortgage offer, they said it would get seen to today but they also said that the other day.
> We may be mad..but..meet the new member of our family
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20141205_092426_zpsddd80fe6.jpg
> 
> Her name is Storm and she's 11 weeks old. I was originally against getting a puppy until Scarlett was sleeping through, but then thought I didn't want to have sleepless nights again with a puppy then. So she should be holding it at night by time Scarlett is born and if not, she can be let out during night feeds
> 
> She's beautiful!!!! Is she a Staffy?Click to expand...

Yeah, she's a staffy blue.

So about 45minutes ago I went to the toilet and when i wiped i had the tiniest smear of blood on the tissue, if i hadnt looked, i wouldnt of known. She's moving at the minute, and I've had none since. Going to keep an eye on it for next hour and ring midwife if i have more.


----------



## ab75

Hope all is ok welshgirl xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Buddy so glad to hear your hypno birthing class went well! I keep meaning to buy some CD's and books, but keep forgetting :blush:

Welsh girl, hopefully it wasn't anything too serious. Definitely speak to your MW though :hugs: gorgeous doggy! We got our boy when DD2 was 5 months old, and it was fun but definitely crazy! I think you did the right thing getting her before baby's due, that way you can get on top of toilet and general house training :thumbup:

So, it's a full moon tomorrow ladies. Full moons are well known for bringing on labours, something to do with the waters and whatnot (sorry I don't know much more than that :rofl:). I'm hoping none of us go tomorrow as it's still a bit too early, but will be interesting to see if many of the ladies due in December make birth announcements in the third tri board this weekend!

It's 1 month until my due date today!! And just 10 days to go until I'm full term :argh: I'm scared hahaha!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thank you. There has been no more so don't know what it was. Baby been moving as normal and no pain so not really too worried at the minute but i do keep checking. Aw thanks, she really is, happy we got her, and that was my thinking too, that she should be house trained before baby arrives. And she wouldn't be messing in the new house as much lol...if we get in. The sellers are threatening to pull out if its not sorted by next week, we only got the mortgage offer at 4.30pm today. Been crying so much over it today, hoping the solicitors can get it done quickly now and that the sellers are happy enough with the mortgage offer for now! 

Wow, lolly 10days until you are full term! Gosh time seems to have flown!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Time really is flying for you ladies! I am excited to see some baby pictures. It feels like it will all happen at once lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad everything is ok WG :)

Lolly, I just told Hubby I'm taking it easy today because it's a full moon :rofl: Fat chance! We need to sort out the house because we've been decorating!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Kiwi how's ur lil bubba doing now? 

Went to the physio yesterday, they said there's something that's slightly out of line so tried to correct it and gave me exercises to help it, just typical that the night before my appointment I could barely walk but at my appointment most things felt ok.
Getting horrendous reflux, feel like my stomach is in my throat and it's on fire, alwats feel really full too, it's really affecting how much i can eat which can't be good for the baby.
Started having baby dreams last night, making me look forward to bringing her home even more


----------



## ttc_lolly

That sounds so stressful Welshgirl, have everything crossed the solicitor sorts it out ASAP :hugs:

BB, OMG I hope you're not decorating!? You should be supervising your hubby. And bu supervising, I mean sat drinking tea whilst bossing him about :haha:

INMT :hugs: heartburn/reflux is horrible. Just eat little and often, baby is fine so don't worry about that, it's mostly about getting enough in for you to keep your strength up. Once baby drops you'll find that really helps (although not for your pelvis!) x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Even better than that. My FIL has done the decorating!
It's upside down, our drawers etc are in the nursery, you can't even get through the door then we've been sleeping on our mattress in the living room. Should hopefully be finished today!

Anyone else struggling to fill up? I am so hungry!


----------



## Izzie74

Having trouble finding a baby changing bag I really like. Where have you bought them and who do you recommend (esp UK ladies). They seem to be very expensive too so don't want to get one I'm not happy with.


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> Even better than that. My FIL has done the decorating!
> It's upside down, our drawers etc are in the nursery, you can't even get through the door then we've been sleeping on our mattress in the living room. Should hopefully be finished today!
> 
> Anyone else struggling to fill up? I am so hungry!

I have the problem that if I eat too much I feel absolutely dreadful pain. I need to eat little and often. We went out for pizza with friends last night and I walked back from the carpark to our flat doubled over, but was fine once I lay down! :wacko:


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> Sethsmummy yeah my mat leave will automatically start the day she arrives if it's before planned n then my manager can decide whether to allow me to carry it over or whether I will just lose it, occasionally they will just pay the outstanding but that's rare.

wow i cant believe she gets a choice like that. at the end of the day you earned those days! 



wildchic said:


> Thanx Buddy & Sethsmummy:)
> Here's to hoping I get to the 38week mark!
> 
> Seth- I've been itchy and actually thought something had bitten me! I'm always scratching if its not the top of my feet(when I can reach them,lol), its my legs or tummy! And I'm with you on the struggling to get outta bed! It takes me about 5-10minutes every time! Dh hates all the moaning though,haha.

argh my leg is a complete mess from all the itching iv been doing :( haha my dh hates the moaning too.. but he does more than me :haha: 



buddyIV said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Im finding it harder and harder to sleep properly.. and when i do manage a good sleep i regret it because i end up so damn stiff i cant move. Took me 15 minutes to get out of bed for a pee last night :dohh:
> Hopefully buying the last of my bits on Tuesday and cant wait. Going to cost a fortune to get his clothes sorted but it will be worth it :)
> Anyone else really really itchy.. iv scratched my poor leg to peices over the last couple of days. Id be thinking Cholestesis but its not on the soles of my feet and only on my palms the odd time.
> oh oh and has anyone else broke out like a pre-hormonal tween? I have loads of spots popping up right now :dohh:
> 
> Sleep is like a friend who's fallen out with me right now! I rarely get to sleep before 2:00am, get up 47526587398759824 times to pee, can't get back to sleep, and then am up with DS around 7ish (though this morning it was 6 :nope:). I'm bloody shattered right now! All I can think though is that this is nothing compared to the first couple of months of round the clock feeds, so I'm trying really *really* hard not to get annoyed or down about it.
> 
> I get a really itchy leg too (MW said its to do with the SPD, or maybe baby pressing on a nerve), which drives me nuts at night. I got really itchy feet when I was pregnant with DS, but worked out it was because my feet were getting way too hot!
> 
> I've had more spots during the past 7 months than I've ever had in my entire life! Add the greasy hair and hormonal snappiness and I feel like I'm 15 again!
> 
> Speaking of which, how is everyone doing with the hormones? I'm starting to find my patience is running our waaaaaaaay faster than normal. Usually I have infinite patience with DS, but yesterday I found myself snapping at him when he was complaining about something. I felt so, so bad about it and instantly apologised for being a grumpy Mummy. I do my own version of Unconditional Parenting, so snapping or raising my voice is a rarity for me, but I'm just finding myself feeling a bit moody and grumpy at the moment. I'm sure a good nights sleep would help a lot though!
> 
> On a more positive note, we started the hypnobirthing course on Wednesday which was really good. I think it's going to be amazing at helping me feel positive about this birth. We watched a video of a lady practising hypnobirthing while she was giving birth, and honestly you couldn't even tell she was delivering the baby! Everything was so peaceful and clam! The baby just popped up out of the water, and the the woman started smiling and crying and shouted "I did it!" It was so beautiful! Honestly, if I hadn't been in a room full of strangers I would've been bawling my eyes out! I hope we all get equally beautiful births too xxxClick to expand...

:hugs:

Im with you on the patience front.. iv a really short temper right now and normally iv the patience of a saint. :rofl: im glad your hypnobirthing classes are going well. 



x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hey, Hope everyone is doing ok.
> SC - sorry you're stuck in the hospital!
> 
> Have my growth scan next wednesday, can't wait to see her again
> Still no news on mortgage offer, they said it would get seen to today but they also said that the other day.
> We may be mad..but..meet the new member of our family
> https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20141205_092426_zpsddd80fe6.jpg
> 
> Her name is Storm and she's 11 weeks old. I was originally against getting a puppy until Scarlett was sleeping through, but then thought I didn't want to have sleepless nights again with a puppy then. So she should be holding it at night by time Scarlett is born and if not, she can be let out during night feeds

omg how cute is she!! <3 <3 <3 



SCgirl said:


> Thanks so much ladies! Somehow, despite having pre-e, the doctor allowed me to go home since I was stable while in the hospital! (They sent me with a whole list of reasons to rush back, and said if I have another high BP reading at the Ob- which I will because I always do- that will probably be it.) so, I'm home for now, but fully expecting to be readmitted when my BP goes up from walking around at the doctor' office on Monday. Then we'll see if I can convince them to monitor me 3 days since it always goes back down, so I can make 35 weeks.....

im glad you got home hun! fx you manage to keep cooking for another few weeks at least hun :hugs: 



ttc_lolly said:


> Buddy so glad to hear your hypno birthing class went well! I keep meaning to buy some CD's and books, but keep forgetting :blush:
> 
> Welsh girl, hopefully it wasn't anything too serious. Definitely speak to your MW though :hugs: gorgeous doggy! We got our boy when DD2 was 5 months old, and it was fun but definitely crazy! I think you did the right thing getting her before baby's due, that way you can get on top of toilet and general house training :thumbup:
> 
> So, it's a full moon tomorrow ladies. Full moons are well known for bringing on labours, something to do with the waters and whatnot (sorry I don't know much more than that :rofl:). I'm hoping none of us go tomorrow as it's still a bit too early, but will be interesting to see if many of the ladies due in December make birth announcements in the third tri board this weekend!
> 
> It's 1 month until my due date today!! And just 10 days to go until I'm full term :argh: I'm scared hahaha!

:rofl: nooo i hope none of us are effected by this full moon. maybe next months one ;) 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Kiwi how's ur lil bubba doing now?
> 
> Went to the physio yesterday, they said there's something that's slightly out of line so tried to correct it and gave me exercises to help it, just typical that the night before my appointment I could barely walk but at my appointment most things felt ok.
> Getting horrendous reflux, feel like my stomach is in my throat and it's on fire, alwats feel really full too, it's really affecting how much i can eat which can't be good for the baby.
> Started having baby dreams last night, making me look forward to bringing her home even more

im glad physio went well hun i hope the exercises help hun. 



Izzie74 said:


> Having trouble finding a baby changing bag I really like. Where have you bought them and who do you recommend (esp UK ladies). They seem to be very expensive too so don't want to get one I'm not happy with.

i have the babymoov baby natural changing bag and i love it. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005M0ITP6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00 its £44.99 but its so worth it as it has a detachable changing mat and comes with a blanket etc. lots and lots of room in there too! 


I have had such a crappy day today. Started off by not being able to turn over in bed last night.. my hips were too painful to move. Then today when we went out my ankle went from under me TWICE! first time i couldn't catch myself and fell down a curb landing on my leg and hand. the second time i thankfully managed to catch myself as i was in the middle of crossing the road :dohh: Iv had cramps ever since then ... they got pretty damn intense but have eased off a bit now. Iv had a little blood each time iv wiped today (literally a tiny spot) along with tiny bits of mucous plug. Hoping everything dies down.. Rohan has been moving ok. If im still cramping tomorrow and spotting then ill call the midwives and see if i can get checked out. This baby is not allowed out for another 2 weeks at the earliest! x


----------



## Izzie74

Hope everything settles down Sethsmummy


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks izzie.. only left with very mild cramps now so hopefully thats it! 3 hours of intense cramps is more than enough for me :rofl: xx


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> Even better than that. My FIL has done the decorating!
> It's upside down, our drawers etc are in the nursery, you can't even get through the door then we've been sleeping on our mattress in the living room. Should hopefully be finished today!
> 
> Anyone else struggling to fill up? I am so hungry!

Mememememeeee! I could eat and eat and eat at the moment...it's shocking! Thankfully we eat healthily, and normally I have no trouble balancing my diet, but right now I just want to eat fat and sugar and salt!!! I'm trying sooooo hard to eat normally but its a proper effort! 

*Sethsmummy* Oh my gosh honey :hugs: No more falls please!! What a fright you must've got! I really hope everything calms down and that plug stays put. I know little bits can fall away all the time, and it grows back, so I'm sure that'll be what happens with you. Sending loads of positive thoughts and hugs xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I can't stop eating brunettebimbo! I'm ravenous all the time :wacko: and this baby doesn't feel like she's dropped at all but I'm still packing away huge portions :rofl: 

Izzie, I have a Sugarjack changing bag. Love it! Had one before with DD2 too. They are pricey but I think worth every penny and can easily be used as a large handbag once you no longer need a change bag :thumbup: or you could sell it on as they retain value pretty well. I had a pink lining YM with DD1 and hated it. The design wasn't really for me anyway, I'm not a very girly girl but just thought I'd get one as everyone raved on about them all the time. Anyway, the outside got very marked and stained easily, they can't be washed as the pink lining runs and my strap broke after 5 months of using it (but was out of the warranty by then as bought it early :grr:).

Tara, OMG hope you're ok? How's your ankle? Hope the spotting eases off hun x


----------



## hopeful2012

We had a birthday party for our 2 year old today. It was great, except the part where my niece dropped my very expensive camera on the tile floor and now it's going to have to be sent off for repairs. It sucks even more since it means I won't have a camera for Christmas. I feel awful a I got upset about it and of course she started crying. But like I told her it can be fixed and my munchkin ha a ball at her party. Then the hubby took me out for dinner at my favorite nice restaurant. 

I still don't have much of an appetite, but I was all to eat pretty good tonight. I didn't show a loss this week at the doctor either. I'm still hurting in my back by it not severe so hoping it not a stone.


----------



## sethsmummy

urg wish i wanted to eat BB! i have no apetite still.. i will munch on little things but i cant eat a full meal or anything still :( 




buddyIV said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Even better than that. My FIL has done the decorating!
> It's upside down, our drawers etc are in the nursery, you can't even get through the door then we've been sleeping on our mattress in the living room. Should hopefully be finished today!
> 
> Anyone else struggling to fill up? I am so hungry!
> 
> Mememememeeee! I could eat and eat and eat at the moment...it's shocking! Thankfully we eat healthily, and normally I have no trouble balancing my diet, but right now I just want to eat fat and sugar and salt!!! I'm trying sooooo hard to eat normally but its a proper effort!
> 
> *Sethsmummy* Oh my gosh honey :hugs: No more falls please!! What a fright you must've got! I really hope everything calms down and that plug stays put. I know little bits can fall away all the time, and it grows back, so I'm sure that'll be what happens with you. Sending loads of positive thoughts and hugs xxxClick to expand...




ttc_lolly said:


> I can't stop eating brunettebimbo! I'm ravenous all the time :wacko: and this baby doesn't feel like she's dropped at all but I'm still packing away huge portions :rofl:
> 
> Izzie, I have a Sugarjack changing bag. Love it! Had one before with DD2 too. They are pricey but I think worth every penny and can easily be used as a large handbag once you no longer need a change bag :thumbup: or you could sell it on as they retain value pretty well. I had a pink lining YM with DD1 and hated it. The design wasn't really for me anyway, I'm not a very girly girl but just thought I'd get one as everyone raved on about them all the time. Anyway, the outside got very marked and stained easily, they can't be washed as the pink lining runs and my strap broke after 5 months of using it (but was out of the warranty by then as bought it early :grr:).
> 
> Tara, OMG hope you're ok? How's your ankle? Hope the spotting eases off hun x

Im ok now thank you :hugs: <3 No more spotting today and just lots of clear stretchy mucous when i wipe.. although plug coming away now is no problem as it can go weeks before baby decides to arrive. Were aiming for hopefully a 37 week natural anyway so id be quite happy if it went fully now and he stayed put till boxing day. 

Ankle is ok :) its stupid really.. i have hypermobility in it so this happens often. just not usually as bad and hasnt for a while. The last time was when i was only a couple weeks pregnant and i fell down the stairs. :dohh: it picks the most appropriate times to happen :dohh: 



hopeful2012 said:


> We had a birthday party for our 2 year old today. It was great, except the part where my niece dropped my very expensive camera on the tile floor and now it's going to have to be sent off for repairs. It sucks even more since it means I won't have a camera for Christmas. I feel awful a I got upset about it and of course she started crying. But like I told her it can be fixed and my munchkin ha a ball at her party. Then the hubby took me out for dinner at my favorite nice restaurant.
> 
> I still don't have much of an appetite, but I was all to eat pretty good tonight. I didn't show a loss this week at the doctor either. I'm still hurting in my back by it not severe so hoping it not a stone.

aww no thats a shame about your camera!! my boys broke my nikon and it cant be fixed :dohh: i either need to buy another slim one of use dh's camera which is one of the big bulky ones... not ideal for packing in hospital bag at all. 

im glad your lo had a fantastic party an that you got to go out for a nice meal :D I hope your back eases up soon hun :hugs: xx


----------



## hopeful2012

34 weeks! Wow, it getting scary and exciting how close we are. I have this gut feeling that this baby will be early, not super early but like the week after Christmas early. I'm trying to get everything ready just in case. My hubby informed me today that he is meeting a contractor (who happens to be his uncle) at the home improvement store tomorrow to get materials. Work starts on the Baby room tomorrow! We had decided not to do it until after she was here, but he said it's bothering him with it not being ready.I have almost everything we need for when we come home and its organized and ready but I don't feel prepared either. 
I also had a tiny spot of blood today and a couple contractions but no more blood. I think it's either due to the stone I think I have or losing a small piece of my plug. I just think I overdid it with the birthday party, cleaning, and keeping up with the 2 year old. I tried to take it easy today so I went to church and the Christmas parade but let grandparents chase the toddler. I also do managed to work on sewing their coming home dresses. Hopefully I can finish them tomorrow


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am not trying to say this to make you worry but I too had a feeling my baby was going to be born early.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hopeful have you had anymore blood? I would ring your MW. 

We too were going to wait until baby had arrived to do the nursery but we need it done so all the baby stuff can come out of our bedroom! :lol:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I lost a bit of clear plug weeks back but nothing since, I am on constant knicker watch though :haha: never lost any early on with either of my girls, must be this overworked cervix of mine haha!

BB, same here. I never got to do a proper nursery with the girls as we were always moving house, so I have taken advantage this time around, but also it's nice to have one place to put all of her things so it's not clogging everywhere else up! We just set the changing/shelving unit up the other day so I had to bring the Moses basket up to our room to make space. It looks so weird just sitting by my bed! Can't believe there'll be a baby in there soon!

I'm 36 weeks today!! One more week until I'm FULL TERM :shock: how did this happen!? I have my growth scan on Wednesday morning followed by my consultant appt. Hoping that all my checks are fine and she signs me off from her care so I can get the go ahead for a home birth! I doubt it'll be straight forward though, nothing ever is!

EDIT: yaaaay I'm on the last box in my ticker. Sh!t just got real!!!! :argh::rofl:


----------



## ab75

Happy 36 weeks lolly.
Home birth was easier to organise than I expected xx


----------



## sethsmummy

woo happy 36 weeks lolly :D :D 

i expect to see more babies arriving from pretty soon :D So exciting! 

Iv been having some more cramps today during/after walking. as long as he stays put till Thursday ill be happy whenever he decides to come coz then he can stay at the local hospital (well not exactly local haha but 17 miles away) instead of being taken away to glasgow x


----------



## ab75

Hope he stays put for another couple of weeks Tara xx


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun. he can come at 36 weeks .. id be super duper happy then :rofl:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm happy for bubs to come anytime from 37w! The later the better for her sake obviously, but I'll be ready to give birth from next Monday :rofl: I'm panicking about my appointments this week. It's always at this stage of pregnancy that my BP starts playing up, and I kmow worrying about it won't help (especially at the time of having it taken :dohh:) but just one high measurement and it's game over home birth :( I'm absolutely fine with giving birth in hospital, had 2 fab hospital births before, but just kinda got my hopes up for a water birth in the comfort of my own home now! Probably should've held off getting excited by the prospect of it all UNTIL I'd been signed off by the consultant :wacko:


----------



## ab75

Hopefully you'll be fine lolly. 
I am ready to give birth now but little man needs to stay put til next tuesday for me to have a home birth without transfer xx


----------



## wifey2013

Happy 36 weeks Lolly!! One week until full term. It feels great, we've all made it this far!!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy 36 weeks :)

Just back from the midwife. He's measuring 34, I'm 34+5 but she didn't seem bothered. She did seem concerned that Id been getting a lot of headaches and occasional dizzy spells though and that baby has been quieter since yesterday. I'm to keep my eye on movements and if I get any swelling to ring delivery. I also have a suspected water infection. I'm hoping everything is fine. These babies sure do know how to scare us!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Happy 36 weeks lolly.

Aww I wish I could get Scarlett's room set up. I don't know where we will be when she is born, I don't even know where we will be for Christmas. Had the mortgage offer on Friday, the sellers wanted it sorted by this week or they were pulling out. Solicitors said no way will it be completed by Friday as the bank takes 5 working days to transfer the money and they are still waiting on some replies from the other solicitors. Hope they are happy enough with the mortgage offer until next week!

Alex is full of a cold and has a croaky voice, I'm starting to get his cold. Hope he is better by Thursday as he has got his Christmas concert then he's booked in for his Christmas photos in town. 

Storm is already getting quite good in the house. Last night OH let her out before bed lastnight. 10mins after coming to bed she cried so he went down and she had pood (she seems to poo after we gone to bed then cries to let us know as she doesnt cry in the night) then she had only weed when he got up. 2 hrs later she had done 2 wees when I got up. Then this afternoon me and Alex went up for a nap for a couple of hours so put her in kitchen as havent got a kennel and no messes  yay.


----------



## 0203

So excited that we are all nearing the final stretch! 

UK ladies what can I expect from a visit from the health visitor? Had a letter through the post today that she is coming tomorrow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I never saw my HV until baby was born.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Been really swollen and uncomfortable the last few days. I've increased my water and added some lemon to see if that helps. It's really annoying! 
I had a lovely dream this morning about baby girl being born. Of course, there was some strange parts mixed in there, lol. Like, there were several shirts to choose from to put in baby, but they all advertised the latest movies coming out. Hahaha!!! Not too much longer now!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's good Storm is doing well with house training! FX'd the sellers are ok with the mortgage offer!

BB, sorry to hear you haven't been feeling great. Definitely keep an eye on that and if he's not moving a lot get yourself to ADAU for a quick assessment. Always better to be over cautious :)

0203, I've never had a visit from a HV pre- baby before. Did she not tell you what it was about? Usually you're under MW care and then they discharge you over to the HV team when baby is 5-10 days old x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I think I will be going up. He's far too quiet!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Today? I'm sure all is well hun but definitely best to get checked. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm going to ring now.


----------



## ab75

0203 I've never seen HV until after baby is born. Maybe just wants to introduce herself? ?
Hope everything is ok bb.xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

They've said to stay laying down for 2 hours and if I haven't had 10-12 movements to call them back


----------



## Luvspnk31

Hopefully all is well. Keep us updated!! :)


----------



## 0203

Keep us updated BB

I thought the hv only came when baby was born too but the letter only says they will be here tomorrow, that's it. Well it does say that I could call the "above" number if I want to rearrange but there are no contact details! Weird. Maybe it's just an extra my area offers, there's loads of uproar to do with maternity services at the moment as I live in busy town and they are turning the local hospital into a maternity unit so if any complications I will now have to travel nearly an hour away. Not sure what to expect now


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's moved and now has hiccups. 
Whilst he's moved more than the 12 times in not sure whether im happy with that or not. His pattern has definitely changed since yesterday.


----------



## sethsmummy

BB hun if hes had a growth spurt there wont be a great deal of room in there for him. Rohan not long changed his pattern of movements.. it worried me till i realised it had changed every single day. Just keep counting your movements and make sure your getting minimum 10 sets of movements in a 24 hour period. :thumbup: And if you feel really really worried then just go get checked... its better to ease your mind than be worried a lot. If i lived closer to the hospital id probably have been a few times by now. 

0203 - mine always come out After baby was born.. on day 10 BUT i already knew mine. When i first moved to the area i got a visit though for them to introduce themselves. I hve heard in some places they ask to see where baby will be sleeping etc. 

welsh - i hope the sellers are happy to wait till next week hun. I can understand why they are getting annoyed and frustrated BUT its not your fault. 

luvspnk - eek sorry to hear your sore and swollen hun. try rest as much as you can and the upped water intake should help :hugs: xx


----------



## 0203

Oh dear I really hope they dont ask to see where the baby will be sleeping, as we are currently decorating our bedroom And It's more than a bit of a mess. Guess I have loads to do tomorrow before they arrive then, today I decided to wash all the baby clothes and bedding etc, thing is I'm now so exhausted and my back is sore that there is laundry everywhere!!


----------



## sethsmummy

some do some dont hun. just tell them its not ready yet and your decorating. :) 

:hugs: take it easy hun :hugs:


----------



## buddyIV

Good luck with the visit tomorrow *0203*, and I hope you get to put your feet up tonight! 

So glad you've felt 12 movements *BB* :hugs: I don't know if this is reassuring or not, but my baby has changed his/her pattern of movement in the last couple of days too x


----------



## SCgirl

I'm starting to wonder if I really have pre-e, as my blood pressure is in the normal range for over half of the day. When I woke up today, it was 111/72, which is great. But then I showered a bit ago and that simple act made it spike up to 195/109, which is probably should be in hospital level. However, within 20 min of laying down, it was back down to the upper end of normal. I'm wondering if there's something else going on here... Have a dr apt in 2 hours and will definitely ask, but wouldn't be surprised if I get sent back to hospital because of the spike. Problem is- as long as I don't move- my BP is amazing! (An when I don't move, I have too much time to sit here and think about it... Haha)


----------



## sethsmummy

oo wow hun. I hope you can convince them you just need bed rest at home! i hope they give you some proper answers xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hope all is okay scgirl!!

Sorry I've been a bit awol lately, work got crazy crazy busy so have been working long hours and been so tired when I get home!

Congrats to all that are nearing due dates, getting to the exciting end of it all now! I still feel like I'm so far away!! Down to my last two weeks of work though which is exciting!


----------



## sethsmummy

:wohoo: Woop for getting close to maternity leave hun!! im sorry works so hectic though :hugs: xx


----------



## Izzie74

Just had our first antenatal class. Fortunately for DH it finished early! Had finally managed to convince him to come, it was in a hot room and she started by saying this was the most boring of the three classes! How he didn't fall asleep I'll never know! Just grateful he came. Next week we are touring the different wards. Not looking forward to visiting the labour ward where we lost DS, but think going before I'm in labour will definitely be better. The chances of them showing the same room must be very low...fingers crossed.


----------



## buddyIV

I hope you get some answers *SCGirl*, and that they go for bed rest at home x

Woo hoo *waiting2c*! You'll feel so good once you're all finished up at work! I've got 2 weeks left too... I cannot wait to be done!

Glad your DH went along *Izzie* :thumbup: My DH was a teensy bit reluctant to come to the hypnobirthing, but he actually enjoyed it and I think it really helps to make them feel involved. I can only imagine how difficult it'll be to walk into that labour ward again :hugs: It probably will be useful to face it now rather than later though, even though it'll be hard. You're such a strong woman; sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Izzie :hugs: that's great you managed to get DH to go with you! I remember having to bribe OH to come with me to ours when I was expecting DD1! We were like the naughty, giggling school kids sat at the back for each session :haha:

I wouldn't worry too much if a HV asks you where you plan on having the baby sleep 0203, just tell them baby will be in with you to begin with. I don't know anyone that has been asked that but I guess you can get some nosey HV's or sometimes some new mums need extra support/monitoring (those who were in care for example).


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

SCgirl said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I really have pre-e, as my blood pressure is in the normal range for over half of the day. When I woke up today, it was 111/72, which is great. But then I showered a bit ago and that simple act made it spike up to 195/109, which is probably should be in hospital level. However, within 20 min of laying down, it was back down to the upper end of normal. I'm wondering if there's something else going on here... Have a dr apt in 2 hours and will definitely ask, but wouldn't be surprised if I get sent back to hospital because of the spike. Problem is- as long as I don't move- my BP is amazing! (An when I don't move, I have too much time to sit here and think about it... Haha)

Hope you are able to stay at home to rest instead of stuck in hospital.



Izzie74 said:


> Just had our first antenatal class. Fortunately for DH it finished early! Had finally managed to convince him to come, it was in a hot room and she started by saying this was the most boring of the three classes! How he didn't fall asleep I'll never know! Just grateful he came. Next week we are touring the different wards. Not looking forward to visiting the labour ward where we lost DS, but think going before I'm in labour will definitely be better. The chances of them showing the same room must be very low...fingers crossed.

When we had Alex we decided to take the antenatal class at the midwifes office, it was from like 9am-4 pm and such a long day.

Alex spent the night with my sister lastnight, so while the football was on, I went to my parents to start wrapping some presents. I got home about 9pm, OH said I could put the Christmas tree up, so up it is and now we will probably get a date to move next week, but hey, won't take long to get down and back up lol. Went in the bath at half 10 as was absolutely aching. Got up this morning to give Storm her breakfast then sorted Alex's toys out which looks better downstairs. I'm now having a well deserved rest before tackeling the kitchen!

i can't believe how quick these pregnancies are going! We are going out on new years eve to a family event (just literally down the road from the new house if sellers dont pull out) I told OH I don't think he should have a drink as Scarlett will probably decide to make an appearance. I'll be 37weeks that week! Although I hope she stays put until 40weeks, no later so I'm a bit more prepared haha.


----------



## 0203

Just had my visit from the hv and apparently it is a pilot scheme In my area to visit antenatal now too. All went well, she just wanted to know a little about me to get red book started and told me what to expect for next couple of visits. Did say my house was too cold! But I was kind of expecting that, I was actually going to say something because I love it cold but know I will have to have it warmer once baby is here :haha:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Brunette hiccups don't class as movements because they r involuntary if ur worried go to hospital and tell them ur having reduced movements and the pattern of movements has changed, u don't need to go into any more detail than that they shud check u n bubs over just from that. I got monitored at 28 weeks because I said in passing that my baby had had a couple of lazy days.

Getting very frustrated with this house move stuff, we're now back onto the house we put an offer in n it got rejected, the offer they accepted fell thru so they have come back to us, we're no further along with the Original house because the seller doesn't seem to understand heavily pregnant and want to move NOW and the agent ducks my calls and ignores my emails because he has no.update for me even though I said we wanted updating weekly. We have started the process going with the new house but haven't told the original one that were not continuing just in case this one hits trouble and falls thru, at least then we have a fall back. But with Xmas and new year we r seriously going to be pushing it to be in any house by the time the baby comes. I'm really hoping she stays put until her due date. I'm really glad were not moving before Xmas though I need to just focus on getting thru these last 3 weeks at work with nothing else to do then I can focus on preparing baby stuff then I can focus on baby coming and moving house. 

We got a spare pram at the weekend same as the new one were getting and it doesn't fit in my car boot oops!! Iv been saying for about 6 months I want a new car so now I have an excuse, we went up to my mums at the weekend and really struggled to fit everything in the car so add a baby into that with all her stuff and we have no chance so this weekend I'm off to get myself a volkswagon passat :-D can't wait!!


----------



## SCgirl

Last night the doctor reluctantly let me go home despite crazy high bp spikes because my numbers have been good when I'm down doing absolutely nothing. I'm apparently a fingertip dilated (sorry tmi!) so she thinks my body may be getting ready... Had bloods checked too. Uric acid was going up but still in the ok range (combine that with bp and protein, and it looks like we're running out of time). Doc said only reason she let me go home (after consulting with another) was to try to get me to 35 weeks (Thursday) before inducing. Wants me back in tomorrow to check. Said if I was 36 weeks I'd have been induced no question... Sooo that's where we are. I'm scared- more for his health as a 35 weeker!


----------



## Dawnyybus

Just wanted to give you all a update. 

I am still in hospital (15 weeks now) but move to the maternity unit tomorrow morning as they have decided to do a cesarean section under general anaesthetic tomorrow. I will be 36 weeks. They have decided that this should give me and the baby the best possible chance of bonding as my mental state and eating are so unstable. I will be on the post natal ward for at least one week and my boyfriend has to stay with me 24hours as I am to unsafe to be left on my own... Then depending on how things go they will decide where I go when I leave the unit either to a psychiatric mother and baby unit or home but if I am allowed home my mum and my boyfriends mum have to share living with us for at least a month so that there is someone to monitor me and someone to care for the baby... 

I feel sad that I haven't been able to share and enjoy all that comes with pregnancy with all of you but hopefully I will take to motherhood and things will start to improve (if social services give me a chance) 

They say I have made progress in the past couple of weeks, I have been trying really hard, we have bought some clothes and things for the room, but I am still struggling with the concept to make it all real (I have been diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome (they expect this is part of the reason I didn't cope with pregnancy)) 

I hope my post makes sense and doesn't cause any offence to anyone. 

When I have the chance I will post again to let you all know what has happened and how things are going. 

I hope everyone is all okiee. 

Speak soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Dawnyybus said:


> Just wanted to give you all a update.
> 
> I am still in hospital (15 weeks now) but move to the maternity unit tomorrow morning as they have decided to do a cesarean section under general anaesthetic tomorrow. I will be 36 weeks. They have decided that this should give me and the baby the best possible chance of bonding as my mental state and eating are so unstable. I will be on the post natal ward for at least one week and my boyfriend has to stay with me 24hours as I am to unsafe to be left on my own... Then depending on how things go they will decide where I go when I leave the unit either to a psychiatric mother and baby unit or home but if I am allowed home my mum and my boyfriends mum have to share living with us for at least a month so that there is someone to monitor me and someone to care for the baby...
> 
> I feel sad that I haven't been able to share and enjoy all that comes with pregnancy with all of you but hopefully I will take to motherhood and things will start to improve (if social services give me a chance)
> 
> They say I have made progress in the past couple of weeks, I have been trying really hard, we have bought some clothes and things for the room, but I am still struggling with the concept to make it all real (I have been diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome (they expect this is part of the reason I didn't cope with pregnancy))
> 
> I hope my post makes sense and doesn't cause any offence to anyone.
> 
> When I have the chance I will post again to let you all know what has happened and how things are going.
> 
> I hope everyone is all okiee.
> 
> Speak soon xxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Good luck for your section huni :hugs: :hugs: im glad your slowly on the road to recovery :hugs: xx


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck with everything dawnybus- I am so sorry to hear how hard things have been for you. Enjoy having cuddles with your new baby soon!!


----------



## Izzie74

Good luck Dawny. Hope all goes well. Do let us know how it all goes.


----------



## ab75

:hugs: Dawny, good luck with your section tomorrow and enjoy snuggling your baby:hugs: I hope you get the help you need to take your baby home and be a little family:hugs::hugs:

:hugs:sc, your baby will be fine if born now, hope you are ok:hugs:

INMT:hugs::hugs::hugs: I would be stressed to the max if I was you, hope you get the move sorted soon:hugs:

0203, my house is usually a bit on the colder side too, I lived in vest tops when the girls were babies lol xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Dawnyybus said:


> Just wanted to give you all a update.
> 
> I am still in hospital (15 weeks now) but move to the maternity unit tomorrow morning as they have decided to do a cesarean section under general anaesthetic tomorrow. I will be 36 weeks. They have decided that this should give me and the baby the best possible chance of bonding as my mental state and eating are so unstable. I will be on the post natal ward for at least one week and my boyfriend has to stay with me 24hours as I am to unsafe to be left on my own... Then depending on how things go they will decide where I go when I leave the unit either to a psychiatric mother and baby unit or home but if I am allowed home my mum and my boyfriends mum have to share living with us for at least a month so that there is someone to monitor me and someone to care for the baby...
> 
> I feel sad that I haven't been able to share and enjoy all that comes with pregnancy with all of you but hopefully I will take to motherhood and things will start to improve (if social services give me a chance)
> 
> They say I have made progress in the past couple of weeks, I have been trying really hard, we have bought some clothes and things for the room, but I am still struggling with the concept to make it all real (I have been diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome (they expect this is part of the reason I didn't cope with pregnancy))
> 
> I hope my post makes sense and doesn't cause any offence to anyone.
> 
> When I have the chance I will post again to let you all know what has happened and how things are going.
> 
> I hope everyone is all okiee.
> 
> Speak soon xxxxxxxxxxx

I'm so sorry that you're still having to be in the hospital, but I'm glad ur getting help. I'll be praying for you and ur bubs and all goes well with the c-section and after. :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Good luck sc and dawny. It must be so scary for the both of u. Dawny I'm glad u have family around u where u can get support, I work in mental health so understand that this must be incredibly hard for u but couldn't imagine what it's like from the point of view of the sufferer and not a carer. I'm glad u have a bit more clarification on the issue and hopefully that will make treatment better. Don't be scared of going into a mother and baby unit, they really are good places to get the best help tailored specifically for ur situation, family r great but they will find it hard to understand why there isn't that automatic instant bond (which u might still get) do what's right for u and the baby and don't be scared about social services, ur getting treatment and help so they should be there just as additional support and always remind urself that they are there to make sure the baby is cared for and that although u might be caring for baby properly there are ppl out there that don't so unfortunately they have to assume the worst and hope for the best.
Really best of luck to u xx


----------



## Izzie74

Ab and 0203 ... We like a cooler house too, esp at night and never even have heating on overnight. Am thinking I too will be in minimal clothing! Are people getting room thermometers? What temperature should I be looking at?


----------



## 0203

The hv today told me it should be between 18°c and 20°C the Internet says 16°c . I just ordered the gro egg room thermometer because I'm a bit paranoid now! 

Good luck dawny, thinking of you!

Can't believe we nearly have 3 and nearly 4 jellybeans born already (i think sorry if I am wrong) I'm 36 weeks tomorrow and all of a sudden it feels very close :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck tomorrow Dawny. Glad to hear you are on the road to recovery and have the support you need.


----------



## ab75

Izzie I never have heating on overnight, baby will get an extra blanket on. The girls used to sleep in pj's, a cosy sleepsuit and a baby sleeping bag as they wouldn't keep covers on. They do now but both prefer to be cooler too xx


----------



## Mummyoftwoxo

Please can you add me to jan 16th I'm having a girl :) xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Dawny I'm sorry to hear you're still not well, but sounds like you're getting the best of care so fx'd all goes well once baby is here. I hope your c sec goes perfectly, enjoy your newborn snuggles! :hugs:

My growth scan is tomorrow... feeling a bit nervous with how big they say she's going to be! I know growth scans aren't all that accurate, and were really off with DD1, but I had hers earlier on so think that's why. DD2's growth scan at 35/36w was pretty accurate for guessing her birth weight at term if memory serves me correctly, so I think I'll believe whatever this scan says! Also seeing my consultant after, which I'm even more nervous about! Keep yours fingers and toes (and legs too because it's still a bit too early for births!) crossed for me that all my checks are fine and I'm given the go ahead for a home birth!!




Mummyoftwoxo said:


> Please can you add me to jan 16th I'm having a girl :) xx

Of course! A very belated congrats :lol: and welcome to the group!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh and happy 36w to Ab & 0203! One week to go until term ladies :wohoo:


----------



## ab75

Thanks lolly, I hope you get the go ahead tomorrow for your home birth. Good luck xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Good luck with the section tomorrow dawny. Let us know how everything goes. 

Itsnowmyturn - sorry your house move is still stressful too. We got the mortgage offer through the post today, but our team of solicitors never got it until 6pm tonight. Hoping we can go up to manchester to sign what we need tomorrow after OH finishes work. Our solicitors are apparently still waiting on the sellers solicitors to send stuff, but we're getting hassled by the estate agents saying the sellers want it completed this week or they are pulling out and they spoke to our solicitors on monday and all they were waiting for is our mortgage offer. So someone is telling porkies! Would the sellers estate agents be able to speak to our solicitors?!
Hope we both get sorted with houses soon.

Good luck for your growth scan lolly. I have one tomorrow too, but I don't see my consultant until next Tuesday. Scarlett has been measuring in the normal range but more towards the smaller side. Hopefully no worries again with size of her head. Hoping I don't have to see the consultant again if everything is fine as I honestly do not see the point in seeing her. Sit there for over an hour just to be seen for 5 minutes if that! All because of my BMI.


----------



## buddyIV

Good luck *SCgirl*! Sounds like you're body is preparing for labour naturally and the induction might just be speeding things up a little bit. I'll be thinking of you, and I'm sure everything will be great! x

:hugs: to you *Dawnyybus*. I wish you loads of luck for the section tomorrow, and that you enjoy meeting and snuggling with your new baby! It's great that they have things set up for you, so that you'll get the support you need after the birth. We'll all be thinking of you! x

Good luck for the growth scan *ttc_lolly*; I really hope you get the go ahead for your home birth...it'd be so beautiful to give birth in the comfort of home! 

I hope everything goes well at your scan tomorrow too *Welshgirl*! 



Mummyoftwoxo said:


> Please can you add me to jan 16th I'm having a girl :) xx

Welcome and congrats! 

I was at the consultant's clinic today to talk about my birth options, and was soooo happy to find out that I'm no longer considered high risk or "red path" :happydance: The registrar doesn't think the consultant will want to see me again, and they're happy for me to go for a vaginal delivery (my 4th degree tear doesn't cause me any issues now). They're even going to try and see if I can go into the midwife-led unit and use the birthing pool :thumbup: Ahhhhh....I'm so happy!!! It's not 100% yet, but just to know its even a possibility feels great. Baby is in a nice position, feels a normal size for gestation, so it's all looking good. Yipeee!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Lolly!

As for heating at night, we always leave ours on about 18. It's far to cold not too. If we leave it off our son wakes up cold.


----------



## PrincessMommy

So I'm stuck in L&D at the moment... I went in to pre term again :( ugh. They have given me several shots to stop labour that did not work. Now I'm on a magnesium drip- it seems to be working pretty well. The hardest part is spending my first night away from my son :( I was bawling my eyes out when my husband took him to my parents house. I just wanna go home (this friggen catheter is killing me!!!)


----------



## ab75

PM good luck, hope your baby stays cooking a little longer. 

Great news Buddy.

Welsh, good luck with everything today xx


----------



## buddyIV

Oh my goodness PM! :hugs::hugs: I really hope you're OK and that your little girl stays cosy inside for as long as possible. Thinking of you! X


----------



## itsnowmyturn

So after a busy weekend, then stress regarding the house Monday and 2 night shifts iv just got into bed after throwing up all my food from last night, I had horrendous reflux yesterday so I'm pretty certain that's a huge contributing factor but it was horrid. Feeling pretty awful today, my spd is playing up, my throat is dry and sore and I still have reflux. So glad I have a few shifts off now, only 7 more shifts to go then I'm done.

Welshgirl I'm done worrying about the house move, what will be will be, I'm sure our buyer has signed the contract so is legally bound to buy unless they don't mind losing some money. I can't be doing with stressing over when we move, there's pros and cons to.moving both before baby comes and after baby comes so either is fine even if it's the day before the move she comes we will have help and if it comes to it I can just go and relax at a friends house while oh and removal men do the move, so yeah I'm thru with stressing over it, I just need to focus on finishing work now it's getting very difficult to work and it takes all my energy, if I had more shifts to go or it wasn't Xmas I would probably just go off sick until I start my annual leave but il try n manage them, if not I get full pay for sickness anyway so no biggy


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

itsnowmyturn said:


> So after a busy weekend, then stress regarding the house Monday and 2 night shifts iv just got into bed after throwing up all my food from last night, I had horrendous reflux yesterday so I'm pretty certain that's a huge contributing factor but it was horrid. Feeling pretty awful today, my spd is playing up, my throat is dry and sore and I still have reflux. So glad I have a few shifts off now, only 7 more shifts to go then I'm done.
> 
> Welshgirl I'm done worrying about the house move, what will be will be, I'm sure our buyer has signed the contract so is legally bound to buy unless they don't mind losing some money. I can't be doing with stressing over when we move, there's pros and cons to.moving both before baby comes and after baby comes so either is fine even if it's the day before the move she comes we will have help and if it comes to it I can just go and relax at a friends house while oh and removal men do the move, so yeah I'm thru with stressing over it, I just need to focus on finishing work now it's getting very difficult to work and it takes all my energy, if I had more shifts to go or it wasn't Xmas I would probably just go off sick until I start my annual leave but il try n manage them, if not I get full pay for sickness anyway so no biggy

Thats the best way. Im trying not to stress but it's hard as the house is just a mess lol. We signed the contract a while ago, they obviously haven't exchanged contracts yet. I mean they know we are serious buyers, we are buying their table, washing machine and shed off them and already paid it to their estate agents (we get it back if they pull out as they havent received it yet).
we will also have help too when it comes to it. My mum also said she will help my tidy the house if we don't get a date before Christmas. Considering we were hoping to be in the house a month ago.

Ah well. Best get ready for my growth scan and hope we can go and sign what we need to later


----------



## brunettebimbo

PrincessMommy said:


> So I'm stuck in L&D at the moment... I went in to pre term again :( ugh. They have given me several shots to stop labour that did not work. Now I'm on a magnesium drip- it seems to be working pretty well. The hardest part is spending my first night away from my son :( I was bawling my eyes out when my husband took him to my parents house. I just wanna go home (this friggen catheter is killing me!!!)

Good Luck! I hope it works for you. :hugs:


----------



## Littleluce83

I'm being induced next Friday when I'm dead on 38 weeks. Sooooo nervous! I hope everyone's okay xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting! Good Luck :)


----------



## wifey2013

Wow, Littleluce that's so exciting!! You will be meeting your bundle of joy so soon!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh no princess mommy :( I hope they're able to stop the contractions for now until you're a little further along at least :hugs: let kmow how you get on x

Arghhh not good news from me ladies! I kinda knew I wasn't going to get the go ahead for the home birth but honestly I was expecting my BP to be high, as it's usually at this stage of pregnancy it starts to go crazy. Went in for my growth scan and baby is measuring fine for dates (estimated weight 6lbs 7oz based on AC & FL, she couldn't get a HC measurement because of the way baby was positioned), but I've been diagnosed with polyhydramnios :( too much amniotic fluid basically, so a home birth is a big no no. The volume wasn't severe as far as I'm aware from what little they explained to me, but a bit concerning as it's previously been within normal range (was fine just 4 weeks ago), and now it's quite a bit over what's classed as normal :wacko: the consultant didn't say much, other than it could be gestational diabetes I've developed later on (had the GTT @ 28w which came back normal but guess I could have developed it after then?) or an infection. Had my bloods drawn to see if they can find out what has caused it, and I'm to go back in 2 weeks time - CHRISTMAS EVE!! - to see the consultant again, and maybe another scan, I'm not quite sure. They'll probably discuss an induction, which I'm now hoping for as I'm terrified of my waters going now, as with polyhydramnios there's a risk of the cord being pushed out of the cervix/vagina with the waters before baby and that can cause all sorts of complications :nope:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry to ramble on! I'm actually not too bothered about not being able to birth at home, of course I would've liked to but now I know I have too much waters I just want what's best for baby :thumbup: think I might beg for an induction as soon as possible though, because my waters going and having to go straight into hospital isn't exactly viable when OH sometimes works up to 3hrs away and our in laws are just over an hour away from us too. I have some friends I can depend on for emergencies but I'm just scared of it happening in the middle of the day when DD1 is at school, DD2 is at home with me and my friends I can all call on are in the middle of doing their own school runs or whatnot. Arghh why can nothing ever be straight forward!?


----------



## ab75

Good luck Lolly. That happened to my friend and she got admitted then needed a section when her waters went as there was a danger of the cord coming first. 
Sorry it means no home birth but as long as you and baby are ok thats the main thing xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Ab :hugs: eeeep, no one has mentioned anything about a c-sec and I'm hoping that's not an option either! They just said I'll end to go straight in and will be monitored throughout the birth. If my bloods show diabetes or an infection then I think they'll book an induction for 38/39w but I'm just going to plead with them to book me in for one wither way! Really didn't want am induction again (DD1's wasn't the best!) but I just feel so anxious about when/if my waters go and how I'll get to the hospital straight away with no immediate childcare, or OH(!), on hand!


----------



## tjayne07

I have only just come across this group!
Hope im not too late to join you all?!
Im due 27th Jan with my 2nd son.
He was diagnosed with a duplex kidney at my 20 week scan so have had regular scans since but at my last 2 scans they can't find it so its a possibility that it has corrected itself!
Next scan is 30th dec so hoping results are still the same!

He has also been a very low laying baby and has been head down since 26 weeks!

some of you ladies seem real close now :)
this pregnancy has flown by so fast!!
x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lolly I hope the test results come back ok. How scary :hugs:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Welcome to the group tjayne 

Sorry you can't have your home birth lolly but like Ab said, as long as you are OK and baby arrives safely that is all that matters. Hope your results come back ok.

Had my growth scan this morning. She's growing fine, still on the same line of growth. She definitely is still a girl, they showed me her girly bits. Gave me a photo but its not such a good one.
On our way home from Manchester after going to the solicitors to sign what we needed to. The case lawyer is going to push for completion for next Wednesday! So we SHOULD be moving a week on Saturday


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh pm I hope they stop labour for you for a bit longer yet!! 

Lolly sorry to hear about your news, I imagine that is very worrying and I hope they agree to let you have your induction early even if just for your piece of mind!


----------



## wildchic

Welcome to the new ladies and a belated congrats:)

Ttc-lolly- sorry things are not going the way you'd like. Hope they agree to do things your way! Hope your b/w comes back fine.

Pm-hope your little girl stays in a bit longer! Keep us posted.

Welshgirl & INMT- good luck to both of you with the house things. Hope things move quick!

To everyone else- hope you are all doing okay!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ended up at the hospital! Itchy from head to toe including soles of feet and palms of hands with a raging headache. They have sent off some blood samples and monitored baby. He is fine. I've been having regular tightenings. I think that's Braxton Hicks!? They've put the bloods through as urgent. They are ringing us with the results. We are home now. They were lovely as always. Said I did the right thing going in.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Feeling kind of silly. I've been having quite a bit of swelling the last few days, so borrowed my sisters wrist cuff to keep an eye on things. Bp was elevated all day at home so called the Dr and they said to go in. Of course, my bp has been perfect since coming in. I'm glad, but hate feeling silly. :( I feel like I'm wasting everyone's time. I am confused why they were so high earlier . I spent most of the day resting because of it. And the swelling is actually worse after sleeping. Idk, just strange.


----------



## buddyIV

Sorry to hear about the excess fluid *ttc_lolly* :hugs::hugs: You've got a great attitude though; even if the details of the birth are different, as long as our babies (and us!) are safe and healthy that's all that really matters. I hope they'll opt for an induction and give you time to plan so you can arrange childcare; the last thing you'll be needing right now is anxiety regarding the logistics! 

Good luck with your induction too *littleluce*! I can't believe how many of us are going to meet their babies so soon! 

I hope your blood work comes back all clear *Brunettebimbo*. Keep us updated...I'll be thinking of you.

Welcome and a belated congrats *tjayne*. I'm due a couple of days before you...it's crazy how fast this pregnancy has gone!


----------



## buddyIV

Luvspnk31 said:


> Feeling kind of silly. I've been having quite a bit of swelling the last few days, so borrowed my sisters wrist cuff to keep an eye on things. Bp was elevated all day at home so called the Dr and they said to go in. Of course, my bp has been perfect since coming in. I'm glad, but hate feeling silly. :( I feel like I'm wasting everyone's time. I am confused why they were so high earlier . I spent most of the day resting because of it. And the swelling is actually worse after sleeping. Idk, just strange.

Glad you're BP was ok in the end :hugs: Don't ever feel silly for seeking medical advice or attention when things aren't quite right :hugs: I was in and out of hospital with DS and every time I saw them they always told me that they'd much rather take the time to make sure everything is ok, than have you sit at home and end up in trouble just because you didnt want to bother them. I hope the swelling doesn't show up again x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Don't ever feel silly. I always go by "better to be safe than sorry" plus the hospital usually prefer to go by that too! Glad everything is ok. 

My bloods came back normal thankfully! 

I had a Google and apparently BHs would be regular so could have been contractions. Why on earth would they start this early? :lol:


----------



## Izzie74

With holidays tagged on to front of maternity leave, today is my last day at work! Can't believe it. My body is grateful as it needs to rest, but I'm kind of sorry to be going too. As I work in a school the holidays are for everyone anyway so it won't be so bad, but hearing them talk about next term is feeling very weird. Will give me plenty of time to prepare for my rainbow baby, and that is the biggest joy of all!


----------



## sethsmummy

welcome to the new ladies :hi: 

sorry iv not been watching as close as i should witht his thread.. lolly sorry your not going to get the birth you want but im glad your both ok. 

We're off upto the hospital once my sister gets here as iv had bright red bleeding since 3am with period cramps and Rohan isnt moving like he usually is at this time of day. Woman on the phone was lovely and said they will test me for strep B while im there too since i had it with the boys.


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> welcome to the new ladies :hi:
> 
> sorry iv not been watching as close as i should witht his thread.. lolly sorry your not going to get the birth you want but im glad your both ok.
> 
> We're off upto the hospital once my sister gets here as iv had bright red bleeding since 3am with period cramps and Rohan isnt moving like he usually is at this time of day. Woman on the phone was lovely and said they will test me for strep B while im there too since i had it with the boys.

Goodness me! Massive hugs *Sethsmummy* :hugs::hugs::hugs: I really hope everything is ok with you and Rohan xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

buddyIV said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> welcome to the new ladies :hi:
> 
> sorry iv not been watching as close as i should witht his thread.. lolly sorry your not going to get the birth you want but im glad your both ok.
> 
> We're off upto the hospital once my sister gets here as iv had bright red bleeding since 3am with period cramps and Rohan isnt moving like he usually is at this time of day. Woman on the phone was lovely and said they will test me for strep B while im there too since i had it with the boys.
> 
> Goodness me! Massive hugs *Sethsmummy* :hugs::hugs::hugs: I really hope everything is ok with you and Rohan xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs: <3 The bleeding has stopped now thankfully but hes still quieter than he usually is xx


----------



## ab75

Already replied to you Tara but you know I'm thinking of you. Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ab75 said:


> Already replied to you Tara but you know I'm thinking of you. Xx

:hugs: good luck for your scan hun.. not long to go :D :D 

I wonder if ill be able to hold my pee while on the trace monitor :rofl:


----------



## MummyLaura93

Hi Mummies! I haven't been on in soo long so I have no idea what's been happening so sorry if I've missed anything, hope everyone is doing great!

Lately I've been getting so breathless and my heart keeps thumping too fast. Whenever I want to breathe in, it feels like my lungs can't expand properly. My bump doesn't stick that far out so she's probably squashing everything up in there lol.
I went to say, gosh can't believe I'm 33 weeks already then I remembered I'm right at the end of January and all you mama's on the last stretch now. So exciting :)

Has everyone got everything sorted for Christmas? We went a bit mad this year. Will be weird knowing it's going to be my Son's last Xmas as an only child. I feel like I should be wrapping up presents for the new baby :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :hugs:

BB, how scary :hugs: I'm glad you went straight in to get checked out and even more glad everything was normal x

Luvspnk, don't ever feel silly :hugs: at this late stage of the game it's always best to be extra vigilant and I agree with BB, always best to be safe and get checked over. You're not wasting anyone's time! You're entitled to your hospital care, so use it as much as you need to :)

Tara, please let us know how everything goes when you've been checked over at the hospital :hugs: thinking of you and I'm sure all is well with little man, but again, you're doing the right thing :thumbup:

My MW appt is at 2.10 today so will update place I've had that and discussed this polyhydramnios business more with her x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth!!! Please tell me all is wel with your little guy!!! <3 I'll be anxiously awaiting the news on him! Glad bleeding has stopped.

Laura- I feel the same but I am huuuuuuge!!! Haha ugh D: the catching of the breath is awful


I'm still in the hospital having contractions, ladies. The magnesium isn't fully stopping me. But tomorrow if I slow down enough they will take me off and see how I do. I never thought a small call of concern would turn in to such a long visit :(


----------



## PrincessMommy

Lolly I just read back- So sorry you can't have the delivery you planned on :(

I am talking about a vbac now with my ob. Especially considering she may be early I think I can push her out just fine!

The worst part about being here is being away from my son :( my parents have him but I'm not used to others taking care of my baby... I have been with him most every moment of his life and the disconnection is killing me :/ I wanna cry all night but I'm trying not to be such a wuss and keep it together for the baby


----------



## ab75

Hope you are all doing well.
PM hopefully baby will stay cooking a little longer, it's horrible being away from our other children but I'm sure your little man will be getting spoilt by your parents.

I am all wrapped and sorted for Christmas, have got the girls way too much stuff but never mind, it's Christmas!

Been for growth scan, everything is perfect so still on for home birth xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ab we did the same even though my son won't remember worth a darn :p it's all about giving them joy and seeing that look on their adorable faces when they see Santa has come :3

They are spoiling him but I wish I could be taking care of him <\3 he hates coming here to visit since its so boring. I can't even hold him since I'm hooked up with tubes all over and even when he sits next to me it can only be for a second :( the magnesium makes me sooooooo dizzy and even just sitting up sends me for a spin @[email protected] ugh. It slowed my contractions until 1 an hour after they upped the dose but then now over night I'm getting like 3 an hour. Not bad but I'm still worried about when they take me off since the contractions have pushed through so many meds >_< anyone else have experience with this? Success with making them stop??


----------



## ab75

Tara(sethsmummy) and Rohan are ok, she will update in a little while xx


----------



## SCgirl

Wow- it's amazing how quickly things started happening for this group! Hope all of you are still well, and that your babies are happy and growing (inside or out)!

I'm back in the hospital. All looks good, but I'm being monitored and they say they won't let me leave until he's born because we've been through this 3x now. Which I agree is ridiculous. Made it to 35 weeks so nicu isn't necessarily mandatory. Growth scan yesterday said around 5lb7oz (40 percentile)- 3 weeks ago they said 4lb6oz (60 percentile), but doc said hat growth is still good and in a great place- so we'll see! Don't think they'll let me go past 37 weeks (Christmas Day)- don't want to be here for 2 more weeks, but want baby to be as healthy as possible!

Waiting on most recent 24-hr protein test now...


----------



## ab75

Good luck scgirl. Hope your protein result comes back clear xx


----------



## FlatShoes

I havent been here in AGES, its just zoomed by. Last week at work next week thank god so can put my feet up. 

Just reading back to check how everyone is doing - we're on the home stretch girls!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry to hear the magnesium hasn't worked yet princess mommy :( how much longer will they give it before trying something else (if there is anything else that is!?)? Or will they just let you deliver and then take it from there? Thinking of you :hugs: must be horrible being away from your little guy x

Thanks for letting us know how Tara & Rohan are Ab :) glad everything is good!

I've still got loads to buy for Christmas and usually leave all my wrapping until Xmas eve :lol: last minute Lil is my nickname!

MW appt went well, I love my MW she's so lovely and understanding. She said she thought it would be polyhydramnios and not a big baby as even though im measuring ahead she said baby doesn't feel huge when she's palpating (is that even a word!? :rofl:). I'm not engaged at all which is usual for extra fluids, but could also be because this isn't my first pregnancy (baggy womb means baby can pop in and out of position!). She said when I see the consultant again on Xmas eve I will get another scan and they'll make a plan from there, which will probably be a planned induction. I also told her how my OH works sometimes as far as 2-3hrs away and we have no family nearby so if my waters were to go during the daytime and I'm home alone with the kids there's just no way I can rush into hospital. She said once the consultant knows that information it'll only add to the need of a controlled induction. So hopefully I either go in to labour, contractions but not waters breaking, before then or get a date for induction in a fortnight!


----------



## waiting2c

Wow it seems like babies are so close now for a number of you!!!! How exciting!! 

I have my next apt on 22nd dec - want to push for a c section if she is measuring big, just too scared of another experience like last time!!


----------



## ab75

Surely under the circumstances they will agree to that waiting xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks guys.. everything was ok. They couldn't find a reason for the bleed. The midwife was so Snotty and I don't think she believed me that I had bled! Urg he's ok though and.moving around now :) xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Sorry mw was snotty, but glad everything is ok.:)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Waiting have you been given growth scans to monitor her size? Fx'd they agree to a c-sec if she is on the bigger side :hugs:

Glad all is well Tara, sorry the MW was a cow though :grr:


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies, I finally caught the crud that has been going around...I feel awful- pounding head, cough, sore throat, and chills. Don't seem to have a fever so hopefully it's not the flu. I tried to leave work early today but there was too much going on. 
In other news, our hospital bags are packed and I've been working on their coming home outfits. No where near done with Christmas and haven't wrapped anything. I think I'm starting to lose my plug as I keep having minimal spots of blood and mucus.

Dh hired someone to finish the baby room, and its coming along. I'll get to decorate soon...YAY!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- you always seem to get the worst MWs :| glad all is well!

I am getting released in a few hours!! Woo!! My contractions finally slowed through the day and they're giving me an oral medication to take at home so I don't start up so easily again. So glad to be free!!! :D


----------



## waiting2c

So glad to hear all ok sm! Scary stuff! Also yay pm that you get to go home, that's fantastic!!

Having a growth scan on the 22nd as well to check size but midwife already told me her estimate if go to term is 4.5kgs. That has me freaked as is only .2 less than my son and I can't cope with getting stuck etc again. Had a really old guy dr when had first appt and he said no way to induction or c section earlier than 40 weeks. I am hoping either size changes things or I get another dr!! Have to try and express how anxious the whole thing makes me feel, now that I know her brain is all normal I am terrified of birth trauma changing that. Probably silly but yeah.


----------



## wifey2013

Good morning ladies!! Had my 36 week apointment this week. Dr. Said he isn't too concerned but still wants me to have another scan when I go into labor because he thinks there is a small chance my placenta may move closer to my cervix. If it's moved back down then it's an automatic c-section. Other than that all seems to be good. I can't believe there's only 25 weeks until my due date!!


----------



## Izzie74

wifey2013 said:


> Good morning ladies!! Had my 36 week apointment this week. Dr. Said he isn't too concerned but still wants me to have another scan when I go into labor because he thinks there is a small chance my placenta may move closer to my cervix. If it's moved back down then it's an automatic c-section. Other than that all seems to be good. I can't believe there's only 25 weeks until my due date!!

25 days? That makes it sound so wonderfully close. I'm still thinking in terms of weeks. Less than 7 for me now?


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks all :) 

PM - yeah there seems to be a lot of horrid midwives in our hospital :grr: the one i got when i called was lovely but she was night shift :dohh: Glad your getting home hun :dance: 

wifey - glad all is going ok.. hope your placenta doesnt move again! 

wtc - I hope you can get across how anxious you are :hugs: A lot wont do a section before term if its not for medical reasons :hugs: 

hopeful - sorry to hear your feeling ill hun. I hope you get better soon :hugs: Im jelous of you having your bags packed. I thought i could pack mine.. but i ordered the wrong size pjs :dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Brilliant news PM! So glad you get to go back home :)

Waiting, not silly at all :hugs: I hope you get the birth you want x

Wifey, you mean 25 days :lol: another 25 weeks would be like torture!!

Feeling so tired today :sleep: last night I dreamt I was having contractions and I woke up wondering if I actually was having them or not! I had lots of lower backache and some BH but turned into nothing!


----------



## wifey2013

ttc_lolly said:


> Brilliant news PM! So glad you get to go back home :)
> 
> Waiting, not silly at all :hugs: I hope you get the birth you want x
> 
> Wifey, you mean 25 days :lol: another 25 weeks would be like torture!!
> 
> Feeling so tired today :sleep: last night I dreamt I was having contractions and I woke up wondering if I actually was having them or not! I had lots of lower backache and some BH but turned into nothing!

Haha yes! 25 days!! lol, 25 weeks would be terrible!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- the night shift ladies seem to be the best! I had a pretty horrid day time nurse yesterday. She was nice just... Didn't know what she was doing it seemed like. I had to have my blood checked every 4 hours for the magnesium level and she completely missed my vein o_o I look like a heroine addict right now :x


----------



## sethsmummy

aww no lolly! shame it all stopped! 

urgh PM it sucks getting ones that are like that. And painful! but yeah the woman i got on the phone called me sweetie etc and made sure i felt ok.. yet the one i got when i got there just kept giving funny looks :S we really thought something was wrong!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Glad you and baby Rohan are both OK sethsmummy. Sorry you had a horrible midwife.

I'm full of cold and got a cough. Alex is full of cold and thought on Wednesday night he had got conjunctivitis. He had his Christmas concert in playgroup on the Thursday. Luckily he woke up and his eyes were fine so were able to go watch him. He was too cute singing away 
We have finally got a completion date. 18th December...next thursday! Will be moving in on the Saturday. Been such a long process but now there is light at the end of the tunnel so won't be on much. Will try my best to keep updated.


----------



## buddyIV

So glad everything is ok and your home *PM*...hope it stays that way for as long as possible. You must be sooo happy to be home with your boy again! 

I was so happy to hear you and Rohan are absolutely fine too *sethsmummy* (not so great with the MW. It's just your luck isn't it; sometimes they can be so, so lovely and supportive and other times, well, not so much.) 

Ooooh, I like the counting down in days *wifey*! I still feel too far off to do that! I think once I get past Christmas Day I'll start counting down the last 30 days too :happydance:

Maybe your dream is a sign of readiness *ttc_lolly*; even your subconscious is prepared for having your gorgeous wee girl! 

I hope you get the birth you want *waiting2c* and that the Dr listens to your concerns and anxieties x

Sorry to hear you're not feeling great *Welshgirl*; hope the cold disappears fast! Brilliant news about the house move though: congratulations! 

I bought some Evening Primrose Oil and Raspberry Leaf Tea today. I'm going to use the EPO for perineal massage. Is anyone else doing this?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I will be from 36 weeks.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I am using it for that Buddy, and also taking it orally :thumbup: I did try it vaginally when I was pregnant with DD2 but it was just a horrible mess, so definitely not doing that this time round!


----------



## Luvspnk31

I also plan on using epo. I use it orally and insert it. Need to get some tomorrow actually!! 

So, I don't know what to think. As I posted a couple of days ago, I went up to L&D because of high bp's and significant swelling in my feet, legs and hands. Once I got there, they were fine so we chalked it up to a wonky cuff at home, and they sent me home. They wanted me to follow up in the office so I went in today. My bp was 147/96, so clearly i am having elevated bp's. The swelling is still bad, but NO protein in my urine. My mw was out today, so saw the dr. He did a quick u/s to make sure lo was still doing well. Paid close attention to her heart and my placenta, but announced everything good. He's a high-risk dr with a great reputation, so I know he wasn't blowing me off. He didn't seem overly concerned, just watchful. He did mention the possibility of a Christmas baby though! Ahhhh, that's only a week and a half away!!! No decision yet though. I see my mw mon for my reg appt, and he wants another u/s then. I think the fact that my bp is starting to trend high even without the protein is making them wonder if I'm starting to develop pre-e. We did discover that baby flipped back breech. &#128553;. Dr said I still have plenty of fluid though, so hopefully she'll flip back! Little stinker!!! &#9786;&#65039; 
Sorry for the book ladies!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I took EPO last time but can't this time. You aren't allowed take it if you take aspirin, Clexane etc. Any type of blood thinners. 

Luv how scary! Glad the Doctor isn't concerned though.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Luvspnk, sounds like how my BP went with DD1. I had trace amounts of protein in my urine but my BP was sky high and couldn't be controlled with meds. It was diagnosed as gestational hypertension and I was induced because of it. Exciting your bubs might be here before Christmas!! :wohoo: we are going to start seeing a lot of births soon I think. Still can't quite believe it!


----------



## ca154853

Hey ladies it's been a while since I have been on here. Things have been so busy! It looks like alot has happened from what I have read the last few pages! I hope everyone is feeling better and that things are smooth sailing the rest of this journey lol. I have been having those braxton hicks lately but w/ previous pregnancies they haven't hurt this time though they make me nauseous and take my breath away. Doctor said its normal but I swear a couple times I thought I was going to have to go in! Guess I am being a baby lol. I had a pretty bad fall a couple weeks ago and landed right on the baby he was fine though I cried the whole wayto hospital. I was so scared. I fractured my foot busted my knee and skinned my arm up pretty badly. They had to admit me as I started contracting but it stopped on its own overnight which is good. But now I am on a cane and a walking cast which has really limited my mobility. So thats partly why I haven't been on it seems like time has just flown where before it dragged. Sorry for the book lol :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Ca- wow! That sounds horrible! Glad u and bubs are ok. The bh's do get worse with each baby. This time around with# 5 I've had some ones that have been pretty intense. I hope ur able to get around on ur own before baby is here!! 

Lolly- when did they induce you for the high bp's? I was hoping to at least get to 38 wks.


----------



## Izzie74

ca154853 said:


> Hey ladies it's been a while since I have been on here. Things have been so busy! It looks like alot has happened from what I have read the last few pages! I hope everyone is feeling better and that things are smooth sailing the rest of this journey lol. I have been having those braxton hicks lately but w/ previous pregnancies they haven't hurt this time though they make me nauseous and take my breath away. Doctor said its normal but I swear a couple times I thought I was going to have to go in! Guess I am being a baby lol. I had a pretty bad fall a couple weeks ago and landed right on the baby he was fine though I cried the whole wayto hospital. I was so scared. I fractured my foot busted my knee and skinned my arm up pretty badly. They had to admit me as I started contracting but it stopped on its own overnight which is good. But now I am on a cane and a walking cast which has really limited my mobility. So thats partly why I haven't been on it seems like time has just flown where before it dragged. Sorry for the book lol :)

Oh my goodness! Sounds dramatic. Glad to hear you are back on your feet. How long do you have to keep the cast on?


----------



## ca154853

Oh my goodness! Sounds dramatic. Glad to hear you are back on your feet. How long do you have to keep the cast on?[/QUOTE]

6 more weeks but I am taking extra calcium hoping it will boost healing since little man needs so much himself. It was awful but I am much better. :thumbup:


----------



## ca154853

Luvspnk31 said:


> Ca- wow! That sounds horrible! Glad u and bubs are ok. The bh's do get worse with each baby. This time around with# 5 I've had some ones that have been pretty intense. I hope ur able to get around on ur own before baby is here!!
> 
> Lolly- when did they induce you for the high bp's? I was hoping to at least get to 38 wks.

Ty luv! Glad to hear they are normal! Sorry to hear you are having them also though :( Did you ever have any preterm labor with your other babies?


----------



## Luvspnk31

No preterm labor. All of my babies were either term or overdue.


----------



## hopeful2012

I'm still feeling awful. This head cold won't go away! I'm holding out though because I already have an appt on Tuesday. I feel like I'm starting to wheeze some so hopefully it's not turning to bronchitis. My hips and belly are hurting today too. I was wondering this morning if my water was breaking, but I think it was just trickles of pee...(sorry tmi)


----------



## ttc_lolly

ca154853 said:


> Hey ladies it's been a while since I have been on here. Things have been so busy! It looks like alot has happened from what I have read the last few pages! I hope everyone is feeling better and that things are smooth sailing the rest of this journey lol. I have been having those braxton hicks lately but w/ previous pregnancies they haven't hurt this time though they make me nauseous and take my breath away. Doctor said its normal but I swear a couple times I thought I was going to have to go in! Guess I am being a baby lol. I had a pretty bad fall a couple weeks ago and landed right on the baby he was fine though I cried the whole wayto hospital. I was so scared. I fractured my foot busted my knee and skinned my arm up pretty badly. They had to admit me as I started contracting but it stopped on its own overnight which is good. But now I am on a cane and a walking cast which has really limited my mobility. So thats partly why I haven't been on it seems like time has just flown where before it dragged. Sorry for the book lol :)

Welcome back! :hi: sorry to hear you've had a bit of a rough time lately :hugs: I hope your foot and knee are better soon x



Luvspnk31 said:


> Ca- wow! That sounds horrible! Glad u and bubs are ok. The bh's do get worse with each baby. This time around with# 5 I've had some ones that have been pretty intense. I hope ur able to get around on ur own before baby is here!!
> 
> Lolly- when did they induce you for the high bp's? I was hoping to at least get to 38 wks.

I was induced 38+1, and she was born the next day :thumbup:



hopeful2012 said:


> I'm still feeling awful. This head cold won't go away! I'm holding out though because I already have an appt on Tuesday. I feel like I'm starting to wheeze some so hopefully it's not turning to bronchitis. My hips and belly are hurting today too. I was wondering this morning if my water was breaking, but I think it was just trickles of pee...(sorry tmi)

Oh no sorry to hear you're still not feeling great hopeful :hugs: 

Did you stop leaking, or are you still? Quite possibly just pee/discharge (gross, but just one of the many glam parts of pregnancy! :haha:). Obvious way to tell is by smell. Pee, well you know how that smells lol! Amino fluid has a very distinctive, sweet smell to it x


----------



## buddyIV

Just a quickie to say that I hope everything turns out ok *luvspnk*, and that I'm sorry to hear about your fall *ca*; that must've been a horrible fall! I'm glad you're healing up ok though.

One last thing: I am totally uncomfortable in all of my clothes. So. Uncomfy. I've got maternity jeans, but I'm at the point now where anything going anywhere near my bump is just yuck. How socially acceptable would it be for me to just wonder about with my belly out at all times?


----------



## Luvspnk31

buddyIV said:


> Just a quickie to say that I hope everything turns out ok *luvspnk*, and that I'm sorry to hear about your fall *ca*; that must've been a horrible fall! I'm glad you're healing up ok though.
> 
> One last thing: I am totally uncomfortable in all of my clothes. So. Uncomfy. I've got maternity jeans, but I'm at the point now where anything going anywhere near my bump is just yuck. How socially acceptable would it be for me to just wonder about with my belly out at all times?

This is totally how I'm feeling at the moment. Nothing fits right and I pretty much feel like a cow in anything. :(


----------



## hopeful2012

Locally- it stopped thankfully but I've had quite a bit of Braxton hicks today- I just overdid it yesterday i think. We took marianne to build a bear an let her make herself and Madelyn a bear to get at the hospital and then went to a Christmas lights display and walked about a mile...


----------



## wildchic

Hiya Ladies:)

Sorry to hear of your fall CA!

Glad the leaking stopped hopeful! Walking does aggravate the bh! I get bh every 6-8minutes on some days and other days only a few!

I'm with you on the bump feeling yucky Buddy! I've got maternity clothes, but even that's not good enough! When I'm home, I where my old clothes and my belly hangs out,lol. I couldn't care less! Dh and dd are so use to seeing my belly already, they're not bothered one bit! Also anything slightly tight makes my body itch! I think its got to do with the swelling, but I try to avoid anything tight!

On another note- I can't believe I'm 34 weeks!!! Just another 4 weeks to go then I'll get to see my little girlies:) YAY!


----------



## ab75

Happy full term lolly xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Buddy have you tried maternity leggings? They are comfy and go right up and over your bump!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Ab! :kiss: I'm full term today ladies! Can't believe it :wohoo: how did this happen!? I'm so ready to get this little lady out of me now, ideally though I'd like her to come from 38w onwards but that's just so close to Xmas, I'm scared! I'm ramping everything up though as of today. Taking my RLT up to 4 x a day, 900mg of EPO a day and will start bathing and massaging in my CSO :thumbup: 

Buddy, I second maternity leggings. Soooo comfy! Are you in the UK? I've actually just been buying Primark leggings in a couple sizes bigger and they're nice and stretchy, go all the way over my bump and as I'm buying them bigger, they don't go see through around the bum and thighs like some leggings can do!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay for full term :happydance:


----------



## buddyIV

:happydance: Full term *Lolly*! Amazing! 

Thanks for the recommendations with the leggings ladies :thumbup: I'll 100% be purchasing them. Today. I love being pregnant, and actually like my body and my bump (my boobs lol!), it's just how I look and feel in clothes...like a lumpy overstuffed sausage!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I get that! I've always been more of a comfort seeker anyway so very rarely would you find me in jeans pre-pregnancy, but I'm ALLLLLL for the comforts now especially so!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Yay for full term lolly 

I feel rubbish. Still coughing. Lastnight I had earache but thankfully paracetamol got rid. My teeth hurt, my cheek hurt, i was actually crying with the pain because I was so tired too. 
We were up until 11.30pm packing on Saturday evening. I've tried to do a bit in our bedroom this morning but I was feeling dizzy with getting up and down. So going to clear our bed and go for a nap then hopefully I will feel a bit better. OH says to just rest and he will do some when he gets home but I honestly can't. I think it looks worse than it is really. There is atleast 12 bin bags full of clothes to be weighed, so they are taking up alot of space.
I have consultant appointment tomorrow which will take up all morning too. Cant wait until thursday though as most the boxes will be taken in the car and straight into the attic.

Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## wifey2013

Congrats of full term Lolly!! 

I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm officially on my first day off, maternity leave starts today! I have a list about a mile long of things I still need to do before baby comes. I packed the baby's hospital bag, but I have yet to do mine or my DH's. Is anyone else not packed for the hospital yet? Also, when are you all installing your car seats? I'm thinking around 38 weeks.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy maternity leave Wifey! I don't know if that's a "thing" but I'm putting it out there anyway :haha:

My little suitcase is packed with all of our hospital necessities, going to pack drinks and snacks when labour starts. Leaving the car seat until then too and will pop that and the case when we set off :thumbup:


----------



## Izzie74

Had our second antenatal class today. Will be in delivery suite and so snacks and drinks are not allowed in case they have to do emergency c sections on anyone.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow really Izzie? That's the first hospital I've ever heard of with that policy. They usually encourage snacks and drinks to keep your energy up so you can go on in case of a longer labour. I guess it's good they're extra preecautious but not great for poor women who are in labour for 24hr+!


----------



## SCgirl

We aren't supposed to eat either while in labor... Same reason. I'm still in the hospital- they said this is the third time I've been in thanks to pre-e, so I won't be leaving until the baby is born. Tomorrow makes a week I've been here (this visit)- I'm going crazy! They're still talking about inducing at 37 weeks (christmas day) if I stay stable until then... So no more than 10 days to go! (Granted they have told me several times they may have to do it at certain points, so we'll see.)


----------



## buddyIV

wifey2013 said:


> Congrats of full term Lolly!!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm officially on my first day off, maternity leave starts today! I have a list about a mile long of things I still need to do before baby comes. I packed the baby's hospital bag, but I have yet to do mine or my DH's. Is anyone else not packed for the hospital yet? Also, when are you all installing your car seats? I'm thinking around 38 weeks.

I've still not packed the hospital bag (I've not even thought about it to be honest!). If I've still not done it before "show time" I figure it'll only take a few minutes to throw in the stuff we'll need, and whatever I've forgotten can be picked up or brought in. Good question about the car seat... need to think about when to put it in lol! It only takes a couple of minutes, but I don't imagine I'll be wanting to be faffing about with it at 3:00am when I'm breathing through surges lol!



SCgirl said:


> We aren't supposed to eat either while in labor... Same reason. I'm still in the hospital- they said this is the third time I've been in thanks to pre-e, so I won't be leaving until the baby is born. Tomorrow makes a week I've been here (this visit)- I'm going crazy! They're still talking about inducing at 37 weeks (christmas day) if I stay stable until then... So no more than 10 days to go! (Granted they have told me several times they may have to do it at certain points, so we'll see.)

Wow 10 days maximum left!! I know it's not an ideal situation, but at least your being looked after, and know that you'll be holding your gorgeous baby in your arms soon :happydance:

I understand the logic of the no eating thing, and to be honest with you, when I was giving birth to DS I had no desire to eat. However, if everything is going well and the birth is taking a long time, you need to eat and drink to keep your strength up! I'm definitely packing some snacks!


----------



## hopeful2012

I have our bags all packed except the coming home outfits for the girls. I also have to pack a bag for the 2 year old as she will either be staying with the sitter or my parents. I got gifts for the girls, but still need to order DH ring. 
On another note, Christmas is next week and I'm not done shopping nor have I wrapped the first gift... I'm usually so on top of this. I have put up several containers of soup and 4 meals of chicken and dressing. Gonna try a few more freezer meals/casseroles before January. Baby room is nearly complete construction wise but now I'm anxious to get started decorating. I'm 35 weeks and go to the doctor tomorrow. I still think she will come early so I'm thinking I have about 2weeks or so. We'll see.


----------



## FlatShoes

My daughter woke me up at 4.30am and didn't go back to sleep so now I'm at work with stinging eyes trying to stay awake!! boohoo

Roll on Mat leave - 3 days and counting!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I have had a horrid cold for a week now, getting minimal sleep because I wake myself up snorting lol, its gone from congestion and stuffy nose to chest with cough and stuffy nose, wish it wud do one now. 2 more weeks till my mat leave starts, I can't wait!!! 

Did my antenatal parent ed class yesterday, found out that I need to get the consultant to sign off on a water birth as of ur consultant led ur not supposed to have one. 

I can't believe how fast this new house is progressing, we had the offer accepted last Monday, got the forms into the mortgage company by Wednesday, paid the valuation fees Friday, the valuation is being done today and the agent is contacting our solicitor today. So in just over a week we've made more progress than the woman we were buying off has made in 4, would love to know what she's doing!! Hopefully the mortgage company will have the valuation back Thursday and they can send out the new offer Friday, and the solicitors can do their thing on Monday and Tuesday with the searches and stuff, then obviously it will all halt until the week after with Xmas n all then hopefully we can really push to be in there by mid Jan. We have decided not to communicate at all with the previous agent, we are fed up of their poor communication with us so any emails I get (which has been 0 in a week and half) I will ignore, he wants to no anything he can call me, our agent or our solicitors and find out, do their job for once. Might seem a bit harsh on our part to not tell them but they have left us in the dark so much thru this whole thing I don't really want to speak to them.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

itsnowmyturn said:


> I have had a horrid cold for a week now, getting minimal sleep because I wake myself up snorting lol, its gone from congestion and stuffy nose to chest with cough and stuffy nose, wish it wud do one now. 2 more weeks till my mat leave starts, I can't wait!!!
> 
> Did my antenatal parent ed class yesterday, found out that I need to get the consultant to sign off on a water birth as of ur consultant led ur not supposed to have one.
> 
> I can't believe how fast this new house is progressing, we had the offer accepted last Monday, got the forms into the mortgage company by Wednesday, paid the valuation fees Friday, the valuation is being done today and the agent is contacting our solicitor today. So in just over a week we've made more progress than the woman we were buying off has made in 4, would love to know what she's doing!! Hopefully the mortgage company will have the valuation back Thursday and they can send out the new offer Friday, and the solicitors can do their thing on Monday and Tuesday with the searches and stuff, then obviously it will all halt until the week after with Xmas n all then hopefully we can really push to be in there by mid Jan. We have decided not to communicate at all with the previous agent, we are fed up of their poor communication with us so any emails I get (which has been 0 in a week and half) I will ignore, he wants to no anything he can call me, our agent or our solicitors and find out, do their job for once. Might seem a bit harsh on our part to not tell them but they have left us in the dark so much thru this whole thing I don't really want to speak to them.

Yay that's good  hopefully you get in there next month  
OH transferred the deposit and solicitor fees over on Saturday. Had a phonecall off them yesterday saying they needed to see evidence that the extra has come from my mums account (my mum opened an account when we got the money just to keep the deposit safe, so OH transferred the solicitors fees to my mums account to transfer to the solicitors or it would of cost £50 instead of £25.) But alls ok now and completion date is Thursday.

Had my consultant appointment today, spent half an hour looking for a parking space, absolutley ridiculous. Then waiting times were an hour over for my doctor, and Alex was stressing me out! They are happy with Scarlett's growth, and I don't need to see them again! They did say I will be induced if I haven't gone into labour by 40+7 so she will be here for Alex's birthday!


----------



## ab75

Glad things are moving on the home front ladies.

Midwife came out today to deliver the drug pack for my home birth and I am ready for home birth as of this morning. Baby is 3/5th engaged so she doesn't think I will wait much longer xx


----------



## wifey2013

Full term today! Hoping this little guy makes his appearance between Christmas and New Years but I have a feeling he'll be late. 

As for the no eating in labor thing, my hospital actually recommends packing snacks and drinks to eat during labor in case the cafeteria is closed. Hmmm, I wonder when they make you stop eating. I have a higher chance of having a c-section but will only find out during the early stages of labor depending on how high my placenta has moved.


----------



## buddyIV

Great news with both the house moves *INMT* and *Welshgirl*, you must be feeling relieved it's all nearly over! 




ab75 said:


> Glad things are moving on the home front ladies.
> 
> Midwife came out today to deliver the drug pack for my home birth and I am ready for home birth as of this morning. Baby is 3/5th engaged so she doesn't think I will wait much longer xx

Oh my gosh...that's so exciting :happydance: I hope you're up for letting us know how your beautiful home birth goes... I love reading home birth stories! X



wifey2013 said:


> Full term today! Hoping this little guy makes his appearance between Christmas and New Years but I have a feeling he'll be late.
> 
> As for the no eating in labor thing, my hospital actually recommends packing snacks and drinks to eat during labor in case the cafeteria is closed. Hmmm, I wonder when they make you stop eating. I have a higher chance of having a c-section but will only find out during the early stages of labor depending on how high my placenta has moved.

Congrats on full term :happydance: I'll keep everything crossed that the placenta behaves itself for birth. Probably worth packing a few snacks; I can imagine it'd be better to have them just in case than to need them and not have anything. I figure if I dont eat them at the time, I'll definitely eat them later lol!


----------



## Izzie74

So another nugget from antenatal class last night was to sleep on plastic, under sheets if course, and cover car seat with plastic in case waters break there. Anyone done this? What about sofa? It could go on and on ....


----------



## hopeful2012

The toddler has the flu! She is so pitiful....i guess I get an extra day of this week! Maybe I can get a few thing done around the house.


----------



## ab75

I have plastic sheets under my mattress protector, but only because it is a new mattress and although I think I want to have him downstairs, I may change my mind xx


----------



## sethsmummy

I was going to start putting towels under my side of the bed sheet. I have big beach towels i will use. dont have the problem of a car... since we use the bus.. and if my waters go on a bus.. well :blush: Id be a bit mortified lol. 

lolly congrats on full term hun! :wohoo: 

ca sorry to hear about yoru fall hun. I hope your back on your feet properly soon :hugs: 

Glad you ladies buying houses are finally starting to get somewhere!! Must be such a relief. 

hopeful - hugs hun i hope M is feeling better soon 

sorry if iv missed people. too many pages to catch up on and my memory is worse than a fish' right now. 

I was at the hospital for my diabetic appointment yesterday. Insulin was upped again.. and mentioned my itching so they tested me for cholestesis but it came back all clear thankfully. ended up back in again late in the afternoon as Rohan had only moved once all day.. we managed to find him but hes hidden so im not feeling half of what hes doing! naughty baby that he is. So thats 2 sets of reduced movements in one week. they've sent off a urine sample as iv gone from + protein to ++ in that space of time too so they are testing incase im starting with Pre-e again although my bp right now is fine. Iv to try book into the midwife tomorrow for bp/urine checks.. hospital want it kept an eye on. 
I hope little monkey moves enough as i cant afford trips to the hospital every single day at £10 a go on the busses. And the walking is killing me. I constantly feel like my foof and bum are going to fall out and I get constant painful bh/contractions when i walk. my pelvis is also killing me along with bad back ache. :dohh: 2 weeks and 6 days to go maximum :D :D


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I'm feeling so sorry for myself today. I got an appointment with the nurse this evening so I'm hoping they can give me something. My back is hurting every time I cough. I've woken twice in the night with green gunk in my eye, so think I'm coming down with conjunctivitis. My ears are popping and hurting and can hardly hear and my voice is going. 
We get the keys to the house tomorrow and so much here to do before we actually move on Saturday. I can't rest with so much to do but i know i need to. OH can't take any time off work as can't afford to. 
MIL we had a disagreement with yesterday and she wouldn't take Alex as she is so busy apparently and hasnt finished Christmas shopping yet (she doesnt even work yet has no time). While we were at MIL's yesterday having tea, nephew who is 6months younger (MIL has custody of him) wanted literally everything Alex had, threw a tantrum over everything, he has hit Alex over the head before now with them metal thomas the tank trains, kicked him, always pulling on his clothes and yesterday smacked him in the face making him cry so OH shouts and taps his hand telling him that was naughty. MIL seen her arse and OH says there's only so much you can take when nephew is constantly bullying Alex. Then she turns around and basically says Alex is sly as he does it slyly. We know he's no angel but it's not fair when he goes to see his nanna and gets treated like a 3rd class citizen when nephew always comes first. Yes she has custody and he lives with her BUT when she has her other grandchildren there, they should all be treated equally.

Sorry lol i didnt mean for it to turn into a rant.


----------



## 0203

:hugs: to all those feeling ill and uncomfortable

I can't wait to start reading some birth announcements, we are all so close now :)

How true is the pineapple starting labour rumours? Do any of you know? I'm craving pineapple so much today but bit apprehensive about getting Some. Am I just being silly? I'm full term today so I know baby can be born but I'm happy waiting. Maybe I should just get some juice or something.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I hope ur move goes smoothly. We heard off the other agent yesterday n the seller still hasn't had her surveys and valuation done, she's had 2 weeks more than us and yet were further along than.she is would love to no what they are actually doing, I kept saying to them in x weeks pregnant I need to get this moving, and saying if our buyer pulls out we will have to, but nothing seems to make them get a move on. I don't even want that house anymore just because it wud mean dealing with them. I have 5 weeks to go, 2 till full term and they are messing around, I don't need it. I'm desperately hoping our mortgage company and solicitors pull their fingers out and get things moving even with Xmas because I really do want to be in there by the first week or so in January. I think our moving date will end up being around the 19th which is only 4 days before my due date, could make moving day interesting lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies, hope everyone's well?

Congrats to those of you who've reached full term :yipee: there'll be lots of births very soon I think! Ab that's amazing you're so engaged already, especially with baby no3! My little madam is completely free, which is normal with hypodronmias(sp) apparently :wacko: I have the MW on Monday for my 38w check up and then the consultant 2 days afterwards to scan the fluid levels and discuss what's the next step.

Tara, sorry you've been back and forwards to the hospital loads. Hopefully it's not pre-e returning again :hugs:

0203, there's some truth to the pineapple thing but I heard you'd need to eat a LOT for it to have any effect. And when I say a lot, I mean like 19-20 :shock: and the core has the most of whatever it is you need, so you'd end to munch on that too! So maybe some pineapples smoothies would be an easier way to get them all in!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Arghh I'm under 20 days until EDD! That's so scary... I remember when it read 256 days, or something like that, when I first got my BFP! :argh:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

itsnowmyturn said:


> I hope ur move goes smoothly. We heard off the other agent yesterday n the seller still hasn't had her surveys and valuation done, she's had 2 weeks more than us and yet were further along than.she is would love to no what they are actually doing, I kept saying to them in x weeks pregnant I need to get this moving, and saying if our buyer pulls out we will have to, but nothing seems to make them get a move on. I don't even want that house anymore just because it wud mean dealing with them. I have 5 weeks to go, 2 till full term and they are messing around, I don't need it. I'm desperately hoping our mortgage company and solicitors pull their fingers out and get things moving even with Xmas because I really do want to be in there by the first week or so in January. I think our moving date will end up being around the 19th which is only 4 days before my due date, could make moving day interesting lol

Thank you.
I hope they pull their fingers out for you. OH was literally on the phone to the bank everyday for 2 weeks. He also told the solicitors I was heavily pregnant and need to be in by Christmas. When the estate agent rang Dean once because the sellers were wondering what was taking so long, he said he didn't want to say anything when we told him who our mortgage advisor and solicitors were but they are one of the slowest. I can't comment on the solicitors really because of how long the bank took.
It's put us off buying again but this house is our dream house for what we can afford so don't think we're going to be selling lol.
Still seem to have so much to pack, but Alex's room are either his toys or baby stuff then boxes for the attic. Our room its just like a bomb has hit it haha. Will get on to that this evening. MIL said she will help on saturday and BIL's gf that we haven't met to help me unpack boxes. Dont want to sound ungrateful but we haven't met her and it will be awkward her unpacking boxes and to be honest, apart from the kitchen boxes the others can wait until we get a nice unit for ornaments and photos. The kitchen boxes will be down tomorrow and unpacked. Will have take away tomorrow as only me and OH then having tea at my mums on Friday so don't really need any kitchen stuff here from tomorrow.

I'll have to go to my mums to keep up to date with all the ladies due in the next few weeks. Don't want to miss any births being announced.


----------



## 0203

ttc_lolly said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone's well?
> 
> Congrats to those of you who've reached full term :yipee: there'll be lots of births very soon I think! Ab that's amazing you're so engaged already, especially with baby no3! My little madam is completely free, which is normal with hypodronmias(sp) apparently :wacko: I have the MW on Monday for my 38w check up and then the consultant 2 days afterwards to scan the fluid levels and discuss what's the next step.
> 
> Tara, sorry you've been back and forwards to the hospital loads. Hopefully it's not pre-e returning again :hugs:
> 
> 0203, there's some truth to the pineapple thing but I heard you'd need to eat a LOT for it to have any effect. And when I say a lot, I mean like 19-20 :shock: and the core has the most of whatever it is you need, so you'd end to munch on that too! So maybe some pineapples smoothies would be an easier way to get them all in!

Thanks for the info, I read that too so feeling better. I'm not actually looking to kick start anything yet but I am really craving pineapple! Don't think I am craving it enough to eat that many though :haha: so I'm going to chance it...can't wait for DH to get home so he can get me some :haha:


----------



## Littleluce83

Arghhh induction is in two days. I'm so scareeeeddddd!!!! but so ready to not have Emmas butt in my ribs lol!

Hugs to everyone! XXXX


----------



## ttc_lolly

How exciting little Luce!! Can't wait to hear all about it :dance:


----------



## Littleluce83

I'm terrified lol! Xxxx


----------



## Izzie74

Littleluce83 said:


> Arghhh induction is in two days. I'm so scareeeeddddd!!!! but so ready to not have Emmas butt in my ribs lol!
> 
> Hugs to everyone! XXXX

Good luck! I'm likely to be induced so would be interested in hearing your story. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Wow it's definitely baby time for a lot of you now!! How exciting!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Wow!! Exciting! you'll be fine!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

woo good luck littleluce! :wohoo:

0203 - very true! a friend of mine ate pinneaple over a few days. i think she only ate 3 though and it started her off... she was 38 weeks exactly 

thanks lolly. midwife tomorrow for another bp/urine check so hopefully its not gone up. x


----------



## Dawnyybus

Thank you for the well wishes. Everything went okiee last Wednesday and Edward 'Teddy' Albert Joseph was born 11:38am weighing 6.4lb. We came home yesterday and things seem to be going okiee... I am having to express for him as he has stopped feeding from the breast =[ hope everyone else is okiee. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## buddyIV

Congratulations *Dawny*! So glad you're all doing well x

Good luck *littleluce *...so exciting! 

Hope it all turns out to be nothing, and not the start of pre-e *Sethsmummy *. You'll have to give Rohan a wee nudge out of his hiding place or else all those bus trips will have you bankrupt! X


----------



## mrsstrezy

Hi all! I haven't been on in forever so thought I would check in! Sounds like some of you ladies are very close to having babies soon....so exciting!

Congrats Dawny on your little boy!

I've been sick with a cold for a week and a half, and that in combination with being heavily pregnant has caused me to snore so loud that my husband can't even sleep in the same room with me sometimes:( I'm so congested and every time I open my mouth to speak, my throat gurgles...it's quite nasty! I also developed a minor eye infection so I haven't been able to wear my contacts the past few days. I've been getting sharp pains in my cervix the past couple weeks or so, and wonder what that is. It seems to be when I'm up and walking around. Things are going ok with the gestational diabetes. I'm belly is measuring well, weight gain is good, blood pressure good, and my blood sugars are controlled with diet. Doc says he has no reason to believe baby is too big at this point. They might make me get an extra ultrasound more towards the end, but I'm not sure. He said he probably won't let me go longer than 40 wks due to the diabetes though, so I'm hoping that I'll go into labor naturally before then without being induced. I'm currently 1 cm dilated and 30% effaced. 

Hospital bag is partially packed, carseat is installed, nursery is almost done. Just have to get our glider and then it will be complete! Starting to finally feel a little prepared. I felt like I had procrastinated on so many different things! Some good friends of mine bought me a gift certificate for house cleaning, so I'm very excited about that and will use it within a week of when the baby is due so that the house is fresh and ready.


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats dawnie, good luck Luce!!

Hope all is ok sethsmummy - last thing you need is lots of bus travel and costs mounting up.

I have been working hard all day tidying up as getting carpets cleaned this Arvo. Crazy how even a little bit of work seems so exhausting!! Having to rest between rooms. Getting really hot here now too, quite humid today. 

Last day of work tomorrow though! Yay! Then xmas next week, starting to feel excited!


----------



## hopeful2012

Looks like I'll be home tomorrow too as lil bit still has a temp of 103... We worked it out where I can go in for a couple hours tomorrow evening though so maybe I don't lose my whole week. I have to say that being home today made me wish for my maternity leave to hurry up...I got a lot done, still have lots more to do but I feel productive today. 
The nursery construction is complete except one coat of paint on the trim and hanging an extra closet shelf...YAY! 
I also sent in the information to order my breast pump today through insurance.
Hope all is well! My appt went well yesterday- everything is fine. In fact they granted my request to not have to come next week as its a 45 minute drive and the week of Christmas. I'll go back on the 29th and they'll check me then for progress as ill be 37 weeks.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Dawny- congrats!!! It's hard to believe we have babies coming already. 

My mw has put me on partial bed rest d/t my increasing bp and the fact that the swelling is out of control if I'm on my feet more than a 1/2 hr. At this point we're still hoping to make it to jan. I fully anticipate needing to be induced, as I've never gone into labor in my own. Good news is baby flipped back, so she is head down. Hopefully she'll stay that way, lol. Just need to make it through next week!! My DH and I are hosting a Christmas day lunch for the community at our church. Not sure this was the year to do it, but we really felt it was needed. This is the first year we've done it, and I'm so nervous that people won't come. 

Hoping everyone is doing well!!! Good luck Luce !!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations dawny. Glad you are home and doing well xx

Take care all you other ladies with colds, illnesses and high bp xx

Good luck littleluce xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Dawny!

Sorry so many of you are poorly :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations Dawny!


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Dawny:)

Goodluck Luce!

Hope everyone is doing okay!

I was up the whole night with a trapped wind! It was the worst experience in my life!!! I finally got to sleep 2 hours and when I awoke, the pain was gone. I haven't eaten today as have terrible heartburn and tums are just not helping. Dh will be getting gaviscon on his way home from work, I just hope it'll help! 
Obgyn appointment tomorrow, so will mention it to him.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can you get some Windeze? It was a life saver when I was pregnant with Tristan. Trapped wind is so painful!


----------



## Izzie74

wildchic said:


> Congrats Dawny:)
> 
> Goodluck Luce!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay!
> 
> I was up the whole night with a trapped wind! It was the worst experience in my life!!! I finally got to sleep 2 hours and when I awoke, the pain was gone. I haven't eaten today as have terrible heartburn and tums are just not helping. Dh will be getting gaviscon on his way home from work, I just hope it'll help!
> Obgyn appointment tomorrow, so will mention it to him.

Peppermint tea has worked for me.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Peppermint tea has helped me too. I've also been using a papaya enzyme tablet that helps great for my heartburn and gas.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Scan hasn't gone too well today. They made me go back in for another scan as they wanted to check blood flow to him. I have to come back for another scan on Christmas Eve. They are talking about inducing. I won't be allowed go past 39 weeks. I was not expecting any of this :( I'm so scared.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I can't believe ppl are having their babies and I'm still working lol, I guess I am working quite late then lol. Only 1 more week then I'm done, I'm so ready to put my feet up until the move.

We spoke to the mortgage company today, the valuation was fine and we should receive the offer tomorrow or Saturday, then it's down to the solicitors to get their work done asap. It's looking good to be the first week of Jan if they can send us the contracts for us to send bk. I'm starting to get hopeful that we will have the lounge decorated before sprog makes her appearance. Would like one bedroom decorated before but we can work around that as long as we have one room where the baby can be without fumes and stuff, it's less than ideal but it's certainly something to tell her when she's older lol. 

Congratulations to all that have had their babies and good luck to all that have scheduled sections and inductions


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> Scan hasn't gone too well today. They made me go back in for another scan as they wanted to check blood flow to him. I have to come back for another scan on Christmas Eve. They are talking about inducing. I won't be allowed go past 39 weeks. I was not expecting any of this :( I'm so scared.

:hugs: sorry scan did not go so well. At least they will monitor you closely, but the waiting will be a killer. Thinking if you. :hugs:


----------



## SCgirl

brunettebimbo said:


> Scan hasn't gone too well today. They made me go back in for another scan as they wanted to check blood flow to him. I have to come back for another scan on Christmas Eve. They are talking about inducing. I won't be allowed go past 39 weeks. I was not expecting any of this :( I'm so scared.

Sorry you're having to go through this! Hopefully you can take comfort that they're planning to let you go to 39 weeks! I assume if it was too much of an issue, they'd induce sooner!

Afm, My induction is scheduled to begin on Christmas night- unless my BP goes crazy between now and then or I begin labor naturally. Doctors told me with Pre-E 37 weeks is where the benefit to the baby no longer outweighs the potential risk to my body (even though I've been pretty stable- bps jumping absolutely everywhere, but at least still some low numbers haha). Just have to survive another boring week in the hospital...


----------



## Luvspnk31

brunettebimbo said:


> Scan hasn't gone too well today. They made me go back in for another scan as they wanted to check blood flow to him. I have to come back for another scan on Christmas Eve. They are talking about inducing. I won't be allowed go past 39 weeks. I was not expecting any of this :( I'm so scared.

I'm so sorry! :hugs: praying everything goes well, and bubs is good!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Is it normal that my last appointment was last Friday and I don't have another one until 5th Jan? That's like 4 weeks between appointments this late in my pregnancy, il be 37/38 weeks when I have my next one. Aren't they bothered about checking my BP or urine or anything else so like whether she's engaged etc so late on?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm pretty sure you should be seen every 2 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Here, once we hit 36 wks, we're seen weekly. I'm in the US though.


----------



## sethsmummy

You should be seen at 36 weeks Hun. Then 38/39/40/41


----------



## messica

I posted on our fb group but not here - I HAD MY BOYS!!!

I wrote out the details down in the multiples board and added pictures :flower: : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/2267031-my-boys-here.html

I can't wait to catch up on this thread, it'll be so exciting to see everyone wrap up their journey's and meet their little ones soon!!!


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> Scan hasn't gone too well today. They made me go back in for another scan as they wanted to check blood flow to him. I have to come back for another scan on Christmas Eve. They are talking about inducing. I won't be allowed go past 39 weeks. I was not expecting any of this :( I'm so scared.

Massive hugs honey :hugs::hugs: It must be such a shock! I really, really hope everything goes well on Christmas Eve and that your baby boy is happy and healthy in there. You'll be in my thoughts, and I'll keep everything crossed that they leave you till 39 weeks xxx


----------



## ab75

Huge congratulations messica. I'll go and read it now xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting messica! Congratulations. Will go read now :)


----------



## wifey2013

brunettebimbo said:


> Scan hasn't gone too well today. They made me go back in for another scan as they wanted to check blood flow to him. I have to come back for another scan on Christmas Eve. They are talking about inducing. I won't be allowed go past 39 weeks. I was not expecting any of this :( I'm so scared.

So sorry you have to go through this. Sending prayers your way. :hugs:



itsnowmyturn said:


> Is it normal that my last appointment was last Friday and I don't have another one until 5th Jan? That's like 4 weeks between appointments this late in my pregnancy, il be 37/38 weeks when I have my next one. Aren't they bothered about checking my BP or urine or anything else so like whether she's engaged etc so late on?

I'm in Canada and once we hit 28 weeks we get seen every 2 weeks and once we hit 35 weeks it's once per week. I would definitely inquire! 



messica said:


> I posted on our fb group but not here - I HAD MY BOYS!!!
> 
> I wrote out the details down in the multiples board and added pictures :flower: : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/2267031-my-boys-here.html
> 
> I can't wait to catch up on this thread, it'll be so exciting to see everyone wrap up their journey's and meet their little ones soon!!!

Congrats! What exciting news!!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hmm maybe the midwife thought the consultant would see me and the consultant thought the midwife would see me. I just found it a bit odd that as everyone else's appointments were getting more regular mine were pretty much stopping, I won't be seen between 34 and 37+3 

Congratulations on the twins xx


----------



## sethsmummy

can you not book appointments yourself hun? over here we book our own midwife appointments. if all else fails book in to see your gp.. they can do urine/bp check xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

No they book them as ur finishing an appointment, my next one with consultant is 5th Jan because with Xmas and stuff they didn't have any slots in December n the one with the midwife is 19th Jan and they are the only 2 I have now and she's due on 23rd Jan so in my final 6 weeks I will only be seen twice....yet I'm high enough risk that im consultant led and have to get a water.birth signed off and had to see a rheumatologist and haematologist, they really don't no what they are doing with me do they lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I would ring and request another. Does it say in your green notes? I was told 4 weeks then checked my green notes and actually needed to be seen fortnightly so booked my own!


----------



## sethsmummy

try get in with your gp hun if you can between christmas and new year xx


----------



## buddyIV

messica said:


> I posted on our fb group but not here - I HAD MY BOYS!!!
> 
> I wrote out the details down in the multiples board and added pictures :flower: : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/2267031-my-boys-here.html
> 
> I can't wait to catch up on this thread, it'll be so exciting to see everyone wrap up their journey's and meet their little ones soon!!!

:happydance: Massive congratulations! How amazing and exciting! Lovely news to hear...I'm off to read your story xxx


----------



## Izzie74

Wow Messica. Congratulations!


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations again messica <3 i still cant get over how cute the boys are


----------



## tjayne07

Wow we have babies already!!
Congrats ladies :)

Sorry for all those who are poorly...I have woken up with my dh stinking cold :( I feel bloody awful! 
Doesnt help with the fact all I want to do is clean and tidy up!
Ds has broken up from school for xmas so having him home is a bit of help!
Finally finishing off my hospital bag this weekend..lo is done and ds over night bag is done also.
Just need to have a play around with the car seat so dh knows how to install it without faffing around haha!
I had my growth scan 2 weeks ago and lo's kidney is looking all clear for now! Have another scan on the 30th and if all clear I should discharged from fetal med until bubs is born at least any way though they might want to scan his just to make sure his kidney is 100% all clear and he's still head down as of mw appointment on tuesday!

He enjoys headbutting my cervix though which is very ouchy at times :(

I havnt been sleeping to great neither...so much tossing and turning and peeing I feel like by the time I do fall asleep its time to get back up again!

Do any of you have like a slight burning sensation in your pelvis/hip area at night time? It seems to be just as I start to chill out at night and when im on my way to bed it burns for a few seconds but then eases off after walking a few steps? I mentioned it to my mw and she just said its because im doing too much. But I dont really feel as im doing more than I normally would?


----------



## Kiwiberry

messica said:


> I posted on our fb group but not here - I HAD MY BOYS!!!
> 
> I wrote out the details down in the multiples board and added pictures :flower: : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/2267031-my-boys-here.html
> 
> I can't wait to catch up on this thread, it'll be so exciting to see everyone wrap up their journey's and meet their little ones soon!!!

Congratulations mama!!! Your boys look amazing!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Congratulations dawny and messica 

I'm on antibiotics for this cough now, I couldn't take it anymore, not sleeping as coughing all night, the nurse said my chest doesnt sound too bad but gave me the antibiotics to try and clear it.
We had the keys yesterday  we are now homeowners  the kitchen is mostly squared away now. Just pots and pans to take down. Need to sort pantry out but im dreading that haha OH is building the kids bedroom sets this evening. Then tomorrow it's all systems go to move everything else. Thing I'm most looking forward to is getting the tree up in the new house then having a nice soak in a bath that I can actually lie down in lol.


----------



## ttc_lolly

brunettebimbo said:


> Scan hasn't gone too well today. They made me go back in for another scan as they wanted to check blood flow to him. I have to come back for another scan on Christmas Eve. They are talking about inducing. I won't be allowed go past 39 weeks. I was not expecting any of this :( I'm so scared.

So sorry to hear the scan didn't go well hun, but it's good they've found any potential problems and plan on inducing you soon :hugs: you'll get to meet your little guy soon!



itsnowmyturn said:


> Is it normal that my last appointment was last Friday and I don't have another one until 5th Jan? That's like 4 weeks between appointments this late in my pregnancy, il be 37/38 weeks when I have my next one. Aren't they bothered about checking my BP or urine or anything else so like whether she's engaged etc so late on?

That's definitely not normal, you should be seen fortnightly now x



messica said:


> I posted on our fb group but not here - I HAD MY BOYS!!!
> 
> I wrote out the details down in the multiples board and added pictures :flower: : https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/2267031-my-boys-here.html
> 
> I can't wait to catch up on this thread, it'll be so exciting to see everyone wrap up their journey's and meet their little ones soon!!!

Eeep huge congratulations! Will go read your birth story in a sec :)



tjayne07 said:


> Wow we have babies already!!
> Congrats ladies :)
> 
> Sorry for all those who are poorly...I have woken up with my dh stinking cold :( I feel bloody awful!
> Doesnt help with the fact all I want to do is clean and tidy up!
> Ds has broken up from school for xmas so having him home is a bit of help!
> Finally finishing off my hospital bag this weekend..lo is done and ds over night bag is done also.
> Just need to have a play around with the car seat so dh knows how to install it without faffing around haha!
> I had my growth scan 2 weeks ago and lo's kidney is looking all clear for now! Have another scan on the 30th and if all clear I should discharged from fetal med until bubs is born at least any way though they might want to scan his just to make sure his kidney is 100% all clear and he's still head down as of mw appointment on tuesday!
> 
> He enjoys headbutting my cervix though which is very ouchy at times :(
> 
> I havnt been sleeping to great neither...so much tossing and turning and peeing I feel like by the time I do fall asleep its time to get back up again!
> 
> Do any of you have like a slight burning sensation in your pelvis/hip area at night time? It seems to be just as I start to chill out at night and when im on my way to bed it burns for a few seconds but then eases off after walking a few steps? I mentioned it to my mw and she just said its because im doing too much. But I dont really feel as im doing more than I normally would?

Sounds a little like SPD, but mild. I usually get awful SPD in pregnancy but these last few weeks it's eased off massively but my pelvis does still hurt at bed time.

AFM, IT'S MY BIRTHDAY TODAY! I dreamt last night that I was going to give birth today, and I didn't know how I felt about that :rofl: not sure I wana be labouring today, so thankfully the dream did not turn into a reality!


----------



## ab75

:cake: Happy Birthday Lauryn, the days not over yet :xmas13::xmas13::cake: xx

Yay at last wg xx


----------



## Izzie74

Happy birthday!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy Birthday :)


----------



## wifey2013

Whooo!! Happy birthday Lolly!


----------



## buddyIV

Happy birthday Lolly! Xxx


----------



## wildchic

Happy Birthday Lolly:)

Welshgirl- I'm really happy you got the keys hun! Finally! Your wait is at last over. Good luck with moving.

I had my scan today, bottom baby est. weight is 2.5kg's and top baby is 2.3kg's. They growing, so I'm happy!

My doctor is going away for 2weeks over the xmas and new years period. I see a different dr just before new years. I'm not very impressed coz if I go into labour while my dr is gone, someone else will be doing my c-section. I'm mostly worried because I haven't discussed weather I'll be awake or asleep when the c-section is done. 

Oh well, I guess its my fault for not bringing it up!


----------



## sethsmummy

You should be able to talk about it before surgery Hun. Have you a preference? I loved being awake for mine. 

Happy birthday Lolly!

Welsh gz on finally getting your keys Hun! It's about time!


----------



## wildchic

sethsmummy said:


> You should be able to talk about it before surgery Hun. Have you a preference? I loved being awake for mine.
> 
> Happy birthday Lolly!
> 
> Welsh gz on finally getting your keys Hun! It's about time!

I was awake with my dd and I so want to be awake with the twins, but my mom doesn't think its a good idea because there's 2 of them. She thinks it'll put a lot of strain on me/my body. So I wanted to chat with my dr and asked what he thought the best would be. If I go into labor while my dr is away, the dr that's standing in for my dr will not know what I want and it won't say anything on my patient file. 

I hope they will allow me to choose and not make the decision for me!


----------



## sethsmummy

They shouldnt hun. I honestly cant imagine it being any different to a singleton section apart from taking a little longer. I know a lot of women who have had sections for twins and were awake throughout. :hugs: just make your wishes VERY clear during your Pre-OP when your signing things xx


----------



## wifey2013

Happy Birthday Lolly! I hope you had a fantastic day! :)


----------



## Jennuuh

Happy Birthday Lolly!

Just wanted to let everyone know that our little baby lady will no longer be a January Jellybean - She'll be arriving Dec. 23rd via csection at 37+1 due to complete placenta previa! We are so excited to meet her and cannot wait! We've already bought her a 'my first Christmas' outfit. I just can't wait to finally hold her in my arms! :)


----------



## SCgirl

Apparently I've gained 8lbs since entering the hospital... 10 days ago!:dohh:

Headache and slight side pain has me wondering if we'll make it to our induction date in 6 days- they're running all the tests again- so we'll see... (Also had a super high BP number this evening that went down when I got on my side)


----------



## Luvspnk31

That 8 lbs is probably water weight. I gained about 3 lbs last week and I know it's from all the swelling. 

I've never had a c-section, but here (US) I don't even think they give us the option of being asleep. Unless it's an emergency of course. Either an epidural or spinal block. I've had several friends have twins though, and they've always been awake. I don't think it would really be much different unless there are other complications.


----------



## wildchic

Here (SA) they actually give you the option. 
I also just realized that when I saw the hospital nurse, she put 'high risk' (although I'm fine) on my file due to family history of diabetes and heart failure. 

Do any of you think that will make them put me to sleep? 

Jennuuh- that's great that you get to meet your bundle before xmas! What a lovely gift!
Please update when you're able to.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenuuh that's fantastic news! What a lovely Christmas present!!

Sc here's hoping they either deliver you early and everything calms down so you and baby can be home for Christmas :D 

Won't make a difference whildchic. I'm high risk... they'd always rather a spinal/epi over general as there's less risks to you and it doesn't effect the baby whereas a general will make the babies a bit sleepy xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jennuuh how exciting! Good luck :)

I went to my works meal last night and had Braxton hicks all night. I went home to bed and was woken a few times during the night with a pain at the top of my bump, I'm not sure if it is wind!?


----------



## buddyIV

Jennuuh said:


> Happy Birthday Lolly!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that our little baby lady will no longer be a January Jellybean - She'll be arriving Dec. 23rd via csection at 37+1 due to complete placenta previa! We are so excited to meet her and cannot wait! We've already bought her a 'my first Christmas' outfit. I just can't wait to finally hold her in my arms! :)

:happydance: That's so exciting...only 3 days before you meet your little girl! Good luck with everything, and please do update when you get the chance! X



SCgirl said:


> Apparently I've gained 8lbs since entering the hospital... 10 days ago!:dohh:
> 
> Headache and slight side pain has me wondering if we'll make it to our induction date in 6 days- they're running all the tests again- so we'll see... (Also had a super high BP number this evening that went down when I got on my side)

I hope it all calms down and you get to reach the planned induction date :hugs: 



wildchic said:


> Here (SA) they actually give you the option.
> I also just realized that when I saw the hospital nurse, she put 'high risk' (although I'm fine) on my file due to family history of diabetes and heart failure.
> 
> Do any of you think that will make them put me to sleep?
> 
> Jennuuh- that's great that you get to meet your bundle before xmas! What a lovely gift!
> Please update when you're able to.

I don't know much about c-sections, but I know that they'd rather give you an epidural/spinal than GA, as it's less strain and they can monitor how you're feeling as you can communicate. I second what all the other ladies have said, just be very clear about what you want. Can you call your usual Dr before they go on holiday and get them to note it before they leave? 



brunettebimbo said:


> Jennuuh how exciting! Good luck :)
> 
> I went to my works meal last night and had Braxton hicks all night. I went home to bed and was woken a few times during the night with a pain at the top of my bump, I'm not sure if it is wind!?

The MW were talking about "practice surges" or BH at my hypnobirthing class this week, and mentioned that they often start right at the top of your bump (mine are usually from the side, going from right to left). I get so many of them now...and, weirdly, I love them! If it was wind I hope it went away during the night! X

As for me, we had a growth scan yesterday and everything is looking beautifully normal :happydance: Baby is measuring bang-on for dates and the fluid levels are totally normal. It was actually a Dr who did the scan, which I've never had before....made me a wee bit nervous! I've to go back after the New Year for another growth scan, which confuses me a little. I mean, everything has been spot on at every scan, so why keep doing more scans? It seems like a waste of resources, and me and DH just get all anxious beforehand! I'm thinking about cancelling it to be honest!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't want to scare you but don't cancel. Ours have all been perfect up until this week. My baby has hardly grown between 32+1 and 36+1. I have to go back on Christmas Eve for another scan to see how he is. They are now saying I won't be allowed go past 39 weeks with possible induction at 38 weeks and a sweep between Christmas and New Year.


----------



## wildchic

BB- I had that the other night(if its a wind). It was the worst thing ever!! Had me up from 12:15am-6am. I asked my obgyn about it and he said it could just be the ligaments stretching or my colon or maybe just a wind! But all I know is the pain was horrible!!!

Buddy- I don't think you should cancel your appointment! At this late stage, you would want to keep an eye on bubs, just to be sure everything is ok! 

My doctors offices closed yesterday and there's no one there for the next 2 weeks! I'll just have to hear and hope that they'll accept my decisions.


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> I don't want to scare you but don't cancel. Ours have all been perfect up until this week. My baby has hardly grown between 32+1 and 36+1. I have to go back on Christmas Eve for another scan to see how he is. They are now saying I won't be allowed go past 39 weeks with possible induction at 38 weeks and a sweep between Christmas and New Year.

:hugs: It is a worry isn't it? You're right, of course. I know it's better to keep an eye on things given my history, but I could live without the pre-scan anxiety. Im keeping everything crossed for you honey, and that you and your boy will be just fine x 



wildchic said:


> BB- I had that the other night(if its a wind). It was the worst thing ever!! Had me up from 12:15am-6am. I asked my obgyn about it and he said it could just be the ligaments stretching or my colon or maybe just a wind! But all I know is the pain was horrible!!!
> 
> Buddy- I don't think you should cancel your appointment! At this late stage, you would want to keep an eye on bubs, just to be sure everything is ok!
> 
> My doctors offices closed yesterday and there's no one there for the next 2 weeks! I'll just have to hear and hope that they'll accept my decisions.

Yeah, I know you're right. I just feel like everything is going so well and I don't like being reminded that there's any risks. Im just enjoying being positive I guess! That's ridiculous that your Dr office is closed for 2 weeks! im sure they'll listen to what you want...if they don't, shout until they do!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww thank you for all the lovely birthday messages! :kiss: :friends: I had a good day and baby stayed put, yay! Have woken up today with swollen feet and hands but am otherwise feeling fine so not panicking. Seeing the MW on Monday anyway :thumbup:



Jennuuh said:


> Happy Birthday Lolly!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that our little baby lady will no longer be a January Jellybean - She'll be arriving Dec. 23rd via csection at 37+1 due to complete placenta previa! We are so excited to meet her and cannot wait! We've already bought her a 'my first Christmas' outfit. I just can't wait to finally hold her in my arms! :)

EXCITING! Best Christmas present ever!



SCgirl said:


> Apparently I've gained 8lbs since entering the hospital... 10 days ago!:dohh:
> 
> Headache and slight side pain has me wondering if we'll make it to our induction date in 6 days- they're running all the tests again- so we'll see... (Also had a super high BP number this evening that went down when I got on my side)

Eeeep you poor thing, must be all the excess fluid from swelling :hugs: not long for induction now x

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Congrats to those who will be seeing their babies soon!! So exciting :)

Happy birthday lolly!! Glad baby stayed put ;) sorry about your swelling.

I am trying to read back on everything here and don't have much time to do so these days. The days are getting harder to keep up with and my little man is wiggling all over the floor like a little inch worm now :o I have to stay off of my feet since the hospital and they gave me a stupid medicine to take that relaxes my muscles. I really hate taking meds while pregnant... :| We have been so back and fourth on names for the baby and haven't really settled on one. It needs to happen cuz I know she is coming soon! I can feel it! She's in the 83%, more than a pound over what the average baby weighs in the womb at this point. Another big baby @[email protected] My husband is guessing mid jan at the most now. We have had little to no money lately and have had to rely on the kindness of family and strangers to help. Good thing is I have found out there are still wonderful people left in the world!!

I hope you ladies aren't too uncomfortable lately with all of those BH contractions. I am used to them unfortunately. When not on my meds I get 5-10 an hour. Sometimes more. They suck!!

I will try to keep up more with the forum better than I have.. Sorry I'm so in and out lately ;(


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Congrats to those who will be seeing their babies soon!! So exciting :)
> 
> Happy birthday lolly!! Glad baby stayed put ;) sorry about your swelling.
> 
> I am trying to read back on everything here and don't have much time to do so these days. The days are getting harder to keep up with and my little man is wiggling all over the floor like a little inch worm now :o I have to stay off of my feet since the hospital and they gave me a stupid medicine to take that relaxes my muscles. I really hate taking meds while pregnant... :| We have been so back and fourth on names for the baby and haven't really settled on one. It needs to happen cuz I know she is coming soon! I can feel it! She's in the 83%, more than a pound over what the average baby weighs in the womb at this point. Another big baby @[email protected] My husband is guessing mid jan at the most now. We have had little to no money lately and have had to rely on the kindness of family and strangers to help. Good thing is I have found out there are still wonderful people left in the world!!
> 
> I hope you ladies aren't too uncomfortable lately with all of those BH contractions. I am used to them unfortunately. When not on my meds I get 5-10 an hour. Sometimes more. They suck!!
> 
> I will try to keep up more with the forum better than I have.. Sorry I'm so in and out lately ;(

:hugs: PM, I hope your comfort levels go up, though there's no doubt 3rd tri is definitely the most physically uncomfortable trimester (1st tri nausea not withstanding!). I think those that don't have to worry about money are pretty lucky! That's great that you've got such good support around you. I do get a bit concerned about finances, and I think I'll have to aim to be working by September next year (only p/t though) at the very latest so that we can be more secure. It makes me a little sad, as I'd love to have the luxury of not working at all, but at the same time, I just got a PhD so I want to use it! And, in the long run, it'll help us provide the best life we can for our family. Ideally, I'd like to only work 3 days a week, but we'll see what jobs are available. 

Am I the only one who actually likes BH's? I guess I'm a weirdo :haha:
It's actually been a really stressful week for me. My wonderful, gorgeous little DS has been poorly all week, and my DH has had to work a lot of hours before finishing up for Christmas, so I've just been indoors and stressing for 7 days! We ended up taking DS to the out-of-hours Dr last night as he seemed to just be getting worse. It breaks my heart seeing him unwell, and I get so anxious about it! Hopefully this nasty bug will run its course asap and we can get back to our normal fun filled chaotic life! Hope everyone is having a lovely day so far! xxx


----------



## sunshine85

Hello girls! :hugs: I know its been awhile, I wanted to update you all. Baby Milania was due on Jan 8th 2015 but yesterday my water broke at 645am and I was put on pitocin around 8am, went into active labor for about 5-7 hours later and after 20 minutes of pushing she arrived on December 20, 2014 @ 9:16pm and she weighs 5lbs 12oz. We are so very proud! Daddy flies home from overseas today and cannot wait for him to meet our angel! :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1419167236981.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 14









PhotoGrid_1419167255592.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Izzie74

sunshine85 said:


> Hello girls! :hugs: I know its been awhile, I wanted to update you all. Baby Milania was due on Jan 8th 2015 but yesterday my water broke at 645am and I was put on pitocin around 8am, went into active labor for about 5-7 hours later and after 20 minutes of pushing she arrived on December 20, 2014 @ 9:16pm and she weighs 5lbs 12oz. We are so very proud! Daddy flies home from overseas today and cannot wait for him to meet our angel! :) :happydance:

Congratulations. Beautiful photos. So exciting Daddy will be home to see her soon too. :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Congratulations sunshine. Milania is gorgeous. You must be extremely happy after everything you have been through xx


----------



## wifey2013

sunshine85 said:


> Hello girls! :hugs: I know its been awhile, I wanted to update you all. Baby Milania was due on Jan 8th 2015 but yesterday my water broke at 645am and I was put on pitocin around 8am, went into active labor for about 5-7 hours later and after 20 minutes of pushing she arrived on December 20, 2014 @ 9:16pm and she weighs 5lbs 12oz. We are so very proud! Daddy flies home from overseas today and cannot wait for him to meet our angel! :) :happydance:

Congratulations! She's beautiful!!.


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats!!! She is lovely!!! Eeeeeeeee babies are coming... So exciting and makes me want one, lucky that's a short ish wait!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

sunshine85 said:


> Hello girls! :hugs: I know its been awhile, I wanted to update you all. Baby Milania was due on Jan 8th 2015 but yesterday my water broke at 645am and I was put on pitocin around 8am, went into active labor for about 5-7 hours later and after 20 minutes of pushing she arrived on December 20, 2014 @ 9:16pm and she weighs 5lbs 12oz. We are so very proud! Daddy flies home from overseas today and cannot wait for him to meet our angel! :) :happydance:

Congrats hun! :hugs:

She is very adorable!!! I am so happy for you!!!!

Lolly, I know it might be late but you should put the dates on the front page of all the babies who are born so far :). 

If you decide to do this, October 7th 2014 for me!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Buddy- I think you are the only person that does like them!! ;D hahahaha!!! I was a lot more ok with them last pregnancy- this go around I hate them!! I'm so sorry your little man isn't doing well :( I hope he feels better soon and that you all can figure out what's wrong with him to help him <3 Having no money is tough (obviously) but I have to say it is a bit humbling. It helps me appreciate things more- especially during the holidays.


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Sunshine:)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Jennuuh

Congrats Sunshine! She is adorable! 

And thank you to the rest of the ladies for the well wishes! Two days to go - I can't wait!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Gosh I still have a week left at work, can't wait till I'm done, def starting to take its toll now and ready for a nice rest. That means from the 29th Dec each day she stays put is a bonus, I'm using 3 weeks annual leave so 3 more weeks (19th Jan) after that would be perfect. Would also love to have her late on a Sunday or on a Monday so that ppl will be working till the Friday and we will be left alone until the weekend. Worse case scenario she comes on a Friday night, then we r guaranteed visitors on the Saturday and I don't want that.


----------



## sethsmummy

sunshine85 said:


> Hello girls! :hugs: I know its been awhile, I wanted to update you all. Baby Milania was due on Jan 8th 2015 but yesterday my water broke at 645am and I was put on pitocin around 8am, went into active labor for about 5-7 hours later and after 20 minutes of pushing she arrived on December 20, 2014 @ 9:16pm and she weighs 5lbs 12oz. We are so very proud! Daddy flies home from overseas today and cannot wait for him to meet our angel! :) :happydance:

congratulations hun she is absolutely adorable <3 <3 :cloud9:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Sunshine. She is beautiful. Your perfect rainbow baby :cloud9:


----------



## waiting2c

Just had my growth scan and appt, baby is big! Already just over 3kgs so term estimate is in excess of 4kgs. Now have scheduled c section for 28th jan but if go into labour earlier just head in for c section straight away. Happy with that result!


----------



## ab75

Another big baby for you waiting. Glad you have a plan in place xx


----------



## buddyIV

sunshine85 said:


> Hello girls! :hugs: I know its been awhile, I wanted to update you all. Baby Milania was due on Jan 8th 2015 but yesterday my water broke at 645am and I was put on pitocin around 8am, went into active labor for about 5-7 hours later and after 20 minutes of pushing she arrived on December 20, 2014 @ 9:16pm and she weighs 5lbs 12oz. We are so very proud! Daddy flies home from overseas today and cannot wait for him to meet our angel! :) :happydance:

Wow...congratulations! She's beautiful! X


----------



## buddyIV

waiting2c said:


> Just had my growth scan and appt, baby is big! Already just over 3kgs so term estimate is in excess of 4kgs. Now have scheduled c section for 28th jan but if go into labour earlier just head in for c section straight away. Happy with that result!

Exciting! It must feel great to have everything planned out, and to have security surrounding your baby girls arrival! X


----------



## Luvspnk31

Congrats sunshine!! What a beauty :) 

Mw appt in the am. Curious to see what my BP is. The swelling is getting worse, but I suppose that's expected the closer it gets. 
Had our first Christmas of the season today. Was a good day, but LONG!! Ready for a bath and bed. 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hopeful2012

Omg! How do you wrap presents with a toddler? I have a busy week planned but a couple days off- I'm finally done shopping but have to make Christmas goodies and wrap everything in between family get togethers. I have our hospital bags packed except the toddlers (I'm still waiting on their coming home outfits to be monogrammed)
36 weeks today!!!


----------



## hopeful2012

Ok help. I was induced with my first and don't remember much about the beginnings of labor. Tonight I'm uncomfortable- lower abdominal pressure, some pain (not regular or constant), and an upset tummy (tmi- I've had to go twice already), I can't sleep or get comfortable in any position. Could this be the start or just general third trimester discomforts...I've been saying for months that she was coming early and I always have the feeling that it would be around 36-37 weeks


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ive been like that for a couple of days :wacko:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

A lot of women do have a tummy upset before labour. So I hear.


----------



## sethsmummy

it could be either hun. unfortunately its a pretty common third tri thing as well as sign it could be early labour :dohh:


----------



## wildchic

Tmi, but my tummy has been like that the past few days. Also very uncomfortable and sore everything! It could be normal, but it could be the start of labor. You'd better keep an eye on yourself and if things get worse, phone the hospital!


AFM- I had a baby shower yesterday and got quite a few things to get me through the first month or so. I'll have to make a list and see what all I still need. 

35weeks and counting the days!!! My body is in too much pain! I can't walk properly, can't sleep, can't move fast! And the swelling!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Well ladies, we have moved! Still got stuff in the old house but can move that after Christmas now and most of it is probably to take to the skip! 
I can't get online until they set us up with wifi so just a quick update from me. 
I have a feeling Scarlett is going to make an appearance before her due date but aslong as she gives me time to sort more things out, I don't mind.
I will try and get on tomorrow evening while I'm wrapping Alex's presents at my mums. But if not I hope you all have a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## ab75

Glad you got moved in welshgirl.
Merry Christmas to you and your family. Hope Santa is good to Alex xx


----------



## hopeful2012

It never got any worse. I'm still pretty achy in my belly this morning. Hopefully Madelyn will stay put since I'm getting ready to go to a Christmas party at my administrator's house that is an hour away but 2 hours from my doctor and hospital...


----------



## wifey2013

hopeful2012 said:


> It never got any worse. I'm still pretty achy in my belly this morning. Hopefully Madelyn will stay put since I'm getting ready to go to a Christmas party at my administrator's house that is an hour away but 2 hours from my doctor and hospital...

My tummy has been like that for over a week now. About 3-4 BM's per day. It's not fun. At first I thought maybe it was the start of labor. It was a bit worse this morning and now I'm just playing the waiting game until baby is here.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Well ladies, its BABY DAY!! Went to my appt this am. +protein, bp 147/100, swelling is off the charts. MW said its time! 37+2. Cervix is still long, only a fingertip dilated. I go in tonight, they'll place cervadil and start pitocin in the am. 
I'm scrambling to get stuff done!! Dh is out of town so he's headed home. He's also been sick, so I told him to call his Dr on the way home and be seen. 

I'm excited and terrified at the same time!! With this being #5 you'd think it'd be no big deal, but in a lot of ways I'm way more nervous this time around. Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Izzie74

Luvspnk31 said:


> Well ladies, its BABY DAY!! Went to my appt this am. +protein, bp 147/100, swelling is off the charts. MW said its time! 37+2. Cervix is still long, only a fingertip dilated. I go in tonight, they'll place cervadil and start pitocin in the am.
> I'm scrambling to get stuff done!! Dh is out of town so he's headed home. He's also been sick, so I told him to call his Dr on the way home and be seen.
> 
> I'm excited and terrified at the same time!! With this being #5 you'd think it'd be no big deal, but in a lot of ways I'm way more nervous this time around. Ahhhhh!!!!

Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Best of luck!!! Look forward to hearing how it all went and seeing pics!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting! Good luck :)


----------



## ab75

Good luck luvspnk xx


----------



## buddyIV

Good luck luvspnk! Hope everything goes perfectly xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

sunshine85 said:


> Hello girls! :hugs: I know its been awhile, I wanted to update you all. Baby Milania was due on Jan 8th 2015 but yesterday my water broke at 645am and I was put on pitocin around 8am, went into active labor for about 5-7 hours later and after 20 minutes of pushing she arrived on December 20, 2014 @ 9:16pm and she weighs 5lbs 12oz. We are so very proud! Daddy flies home from overseas today and cannot wait for him to meet our angel! :) :happydance:

Hey stranger, wondered where you had gone! Fantastic news on arrival of your beautiful baby :) well done!! Hope you're both doing well :flower:



waiting2c said:


> Just had my growth scan and appt, baby is big! Already just over 3kgs so term estimate is in excess of 4kgs. Now have scheduled c section for 28th jan but if go into labour earlier just head in for c section straight away. Happy with that result!

Big baby!! So glad youve got your c-sec booked as you had wanted :dance: nice to have an official date to count down too, even better if baby decides to arrive earlier than that!



Luvspnk31 said:


> Well ladies, its BABY DAY!! Went to my appt this am. +protein, bp 147/100, swelling is off the charts. MW said its time! 37+2. Cervix is still long, only a fingertip dilated. I go in tonight, they'll place cervadil and start pitocin in the am.
> I'm scrambling to get stuff done!! Dh is out of town so he's headed home. He's also been sick, so I told him to call his Dr on the way home and be seen.
> 
> I'm excited and terrified at the same time!! With this being #5 you'd think it'd be no big deal, but in a lot of ways I'm way more nervous this time around. Ahhhhh!!!!

Ahhhh exciting!! Not good news on the pre-e of course, but fantastic baby will be here soon! Good luck hun, can't wait to hear all about it :wohoo:

Evening (or morning!) ladies :hi: hope everyone's well! 38 weeks for me today :yipee: saw the MW today, my BP is slightly elevated but not crazily so, and she said as long as it doesn't go higher then it'll be fine. Still measuring ahead, 41cms FH but baby has finally dropped a tiny bit (just 1/5th but she was completely free before!) so FH shouldnt be that big apparently. I have my consultant appt on Wednesday so expecting another scan to check fluid levels. If it's still over hopefully they'll book me in for an induction. If it's not, I'm not seeing the MW again until 14th Jan for a sweep :shock: that feels ages away yet! And if baby hasn't arrived by the 17th I'll be induced that day. I can't imagine being pregnant until then :wacko: fx'd I won't be!


----------



## sethsmummy

waters went at 2:30am.. hospital bound when my sister gets here! :dance:


----------



## SCgirl

Wow- amazing how quickly things are happening- so exciting! Good luck ladies!

Yall have me looking forward to my own! Seems so far away, but it's only 3 nights from beginning!


----------



## ab75

Happy 38 weeks lolly.

Eeeeeeeeekkkkkk good luck Tara. 

Happy 38 weeks to me xx


----------



## waiting2c

Omg it's all go in here! So excited for you all!! Good luck sethsmummy!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG Tara, so exciting!!! :wohoo: can't wait to hear how it goes, look forward to your update :D

Happy 38w Ab!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck Luvspnk31! :hugs:



sethsmummy said:


> waters went at 2:30am.. hospital bound when my sister gets here! :dance:

Wow that is so exciting Tara!!!! Here we thought it would be Amanda first :haha:.


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> waters went at 2:30am.. hospital bound when my sister gets here! :dance:

Oh my goodness:happydance:! This is so exciting! Good luck xxx

cant believe it's all starting for so many of us now....eeek!!!


----------



## wildchic

Good luck Sethsmummy & Luvspnk and to the rest who's baby's will be here soon! 

Ttc-lolly- hope your LO doesn't stay in until the 17th hun, that's ages away! Yay for 38weeks:)

Ab- wow, 38weeks as well, with only 2weeks left! When will you be doing your home birth? Will you go up to the full 40weeks?

I'm waiting around for something to happen and soon! My body just can't take it any longer. And to top it all off, I've got my dh's whole family coming over for christmas lunch! Luckily they will be seeing to everything(thank goodness!). 
I've also got an appointment with a different dr while my dr is on holiday, but that's only next week! Time feels like its dragging for me!


----------



## ab75

Thanks. I have another growth scan at 40+2 if I am still pregnant. Will be allowed a home birth up until 42 weeks depending on growth scan. Don't think I will be needing that scan though, at least I hope not!!


Tara is hopefully getting taken for her section this morning. I will update you all when I hear anything xx


----------



## tjayne07

Wow good luck ladies! Even more babies arriving!!
Mw wants lo to stay put at least until 1st week of week of Jan but not sure my body will agree with that but hopefully I wont be updating with labour too soon! So excited to see more babies though :D
Xx


----------



## 0203

So exciting that babies are being born, I can't wait to see some pictures and hear birth stories.

I had midwife appointment today and bump hasn't grown in two weeks. She didn't seem concerned so I guess I shouldn't be either but I'm feeling a bit worried about it.


----------



## Mork

Good luck to all of you who are having their babies now!! Exciting times :) x


----------



## Izzie74

All I want to do is sleep or lie down! Trying to do bits and bobs here and there, but then sleep for an hour. Last night apart from the inevitable toilet get ups I slept for 12 hours! I'm not complaining as such as I know many people cannot sleep at all at thus stage, but should I be worried about being so tired?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Good luck Tara. Can't believe ur having ur baby already.

With all the babies.coming along I'm starting to notice every little twinge I get but I think she's far too comfy in there. We've also basically been told that we can expect to be in this house until the end of Jan so I now need to prepare stuff as though the baby will come along while we're here n not in new house. It's really not ideal as all her stuff is boxed n nothing set up. I need to start getting organised but I'm so tired and in so much pain with the pgp that it's the last thing I want todo, my other half went to his dad's today for 4 days and I'm back at work tomorrow night for 3 nights so not much I can get done really. Starting to panic that im seriously under prepared lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ab any update on Tara?

Izzie, completely normal hun :flower: this last stretch is very tiring and then the crap nights sleep I'm sure we are all suffering with doesn't help at all! Have you had your iron levels checked recently? You can feel even more tired of they're low so MW might need to prescribe supplements xx

INMT, that sucks hun. We conpleted on the sale of our old apartment on my birthday 2 years ago, and DD2 was just 3 weeks old. Was not ideal!


----------



## ab75

Tara had Rohan by c section this morning. He is in nicu as he had breathing difficulties but is doing ok now.
I have put an update in her journal
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...9-sethsmummy-growing-her-little-starfish.html


----------



## ttc_lolly

Didn't even know she had a journal! :dohh: so glad he's here safely, hope he's doing well in NICU. Send her my love :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Thanks, I will do xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

I posted on the fb page, but wanted to update all of you. After placing the cervadil last night around 10, I had mild contractions most of the night. Woke up around 5 am thinking my water broke, but it was bloody show. She checked me at that point, and I was 2 cm and 75% effaced. ( started at 0% and a fingertip) mw came in at 5:45 and checked. I was 7 cm and she broke my water. Eliana Kristine was born at 6 on the dot! 6 lbs and 20.5 inches. 
Unfortunately, she started having trouble breathing, and they had to take her to NICU. They did a chest X-ray, and found fluid in her lungs. They are treating her with antibiotics since they're not sure if it's an infection or not. She's also on c-pap and oxygen. at this point we really don't know how long she'll be in there. I'm going to try to get some pics up, but my phone was not letting me upload. :( 
Thx ladies!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh wow Lvspink, huge congrats!!! Sorry you're little princess is in NICU but it's definitely the best place for her and I'm sure they'll get her all better and back with you ASAP :hugs: your labour sounded lovely and quick! Can't wait to see pics <3


----------



## buddyIV

Luvspnk31 said:


> I posted on the fb page, but wanted to update all of you. After placing the cervadil last night around 10, I had mild contractions most of the night. Woke up around 5 am thinking my water broke, but it was bloody show. She checked me at that point, and I was 2 cm and 75% effaced. ( started at 0% and a fingertip) mw came in at 5:45 and checked. I was 7 cm and she broke my water. Eliana Kristine was born at 6 on the dot! 6 lbs and 20.5 inches.
> Unfortunately, she started having trouble breathing, and they had to take her to NICU. They did a chest X-ray, and found fluid in her lungs. They are treating her with antibiotics since they're not sure if it's an infection or not. She's also on c-pap and oxygen. at this point we really don't know how long she'll be in there. I'm going to try to get some pics up, but my phone was not letting me upload. :(
> Thx ladies!!

Congratulations honey! Sorry to hear she's having some breathing issues, but at least she's getting excellent treatment. I hope you're holding up ok :hugs: Looking forward to seeing some photos when you get the chance xxx


----------



## buddyIV

ab75 said:


> Tara had Rohan by c section this morning. He is in nicu as he had breathing difficulties but is doing ok now.
> I have put an update in her journal
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...9-sethsmummy-growing-her-little-starfish.html

Wow...congratulations :hugs:! So glad t hear Rohan is doing better. Hope they're both doing great now x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Pink! Sorry to hear she's having a few problems. Fingers crossed it's only a short stay!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations pink. Hope she is out of nicu soon xx


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Tara and Luvspnk!!!

Hope you ladies are okay & babies are with you asap! 

Congrats once again!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations Pink


----------



## Kiwiberry

I hope your little one gets better asap so she can come home with you Luv!
By the way for anyone that does not stalk my parenting journal, RIYA IS HOME!!! :happydance: It is the best day we ever had. We are so happy to have our princess home where she belongs.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Full term today! :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

brunettebimbo said:


> Full term today! :happydance:

Congrats on full term BB!! :wohoo:


----------



## wildchic

Kiwi- that's amazing news!! Glad baby Riya is home! Home before xmas! Yay*

BB- great stuff on being full term! Wow, your LO will be here soon! Awe congrats:)


----------



## brunettebimbo

He will. 2 weeks at the most :cloud9:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Congratulations to babies being born. 
Only a quick nosey today while I popped to my mums. I miss having wifi!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wow do many babies coming along, i start my last stretch of shifts tonight, started sorting out the baby's clothes yesterday, washed loads n when they r dry il put them in a suitcase, poor thing will be living out of suitcases to start with, this house is not good for a baby, one room is cold but another is too hot, our spare room is full of boxes, we have nowhere to store a pram. Grr I think i wud prefer to go into labour on moving day rather than have her here :'( I really wish it wasn't Xmas then I wudnt be sat waiting for updates while everyone is closed. Our mortgage offer only lasts until April, if our buyer pulls out we need to find a new one and complete before then. So many unknowns.

I think my little girl is rather comfy n will probably wait until at least her due date to comparing, think she's slowly starting to drop down but she stays down for a few hours then wriggles bk up lol, probably just trying it out for size lol. 

Hope everyone is well and u all have labour free Xmas daysxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

It was a doppler scan today to check the placenta and cord. Everything looks normal. We go back next Wednesday for a growth scan. If he hasn't really grown I will be induced, if he has grown I will be given a sweep.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Amazing news Kiwi!! Enjoy your unlimited snuggles <3

Happy full term-ness BB!! :wohoo:

Had my consultants appt today and my induction has been booked for THIS coming Tuesday :shock: can't believe I'll have a baby in the next 6days! I do have to go in for BP monitoring on Boxing Day as it was really high today (that, and polyhydramnios is why they've booked the induction). If it's higher then then I think I'll be admitted with hypertension and induced there and then. Scary but so exciting!!


----------



## wildchic

Wow Lolly, your LO will be a December baby then! I hope you're sorted out with your hospital bag & that you've got things ready! 

Coz I'm so not prepared! 

I've been having this pain in my kidney(left) today, does this mean anything? Its not always hurting, but when I get up from sitting, its painful!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep, I'm all packed and ready to go! Now just to prepare myself mentally :lol: I'm so ready to be done with being pregnant, but not quite ready for a baby either haha!

No idea about kidney pains in pregnancy but I think it's definitely something that warrants a phone call to the doctor/midwife x


----------



## wildchic

Lolly- You'll be ready,mentally(I think). Its just a matter of time. 

I'll see how the kidney thing is tomorrow. If it continues, I'll give the hospital a call. I hope it goes away though, its not very nice!


----------



## Luvspnk31

Thanks ladies for all the support! &#128522; she is a little better today, but she will be here at least 7 days to do the full course of antibiotics. She's a feisty girl, got pissed when they had to place the cpap, kept pulling it out. Makes me happy in a weird way, lol. 
Lolly, good luck on ur induction
Congrats to all the full term ladies! Exciting times!
Tara, hoping ur little guy comes home soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wildchic maybe a water infection?


----------



## wifey2013

Just wanted to wish all the January Jellybeans a happy holidays to you and your loved ones!!


----------



## wildchic

brunettebimbo said:


> Wildchic maybe a water infection?

I was thinking the same thing BB! I've been drinking a lot more water today than usual as well, so I'm not sure if it has anything to do with that. I'll have to monitor myself and see what happens.

Luvspnk-even though your DD has to stay in hospital, its the best place for her and before you know it, the week will be over and you'll get to take your precious child home.

Its almost xmas here(11:40pm) so I'll be wishing all you ladies a happy xmas and I wish only good things for all of us:)


----------



## ab75

Lolly good luck. 

Merry Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Here she is!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ab75

She's gorgeous luvspnk. Congratulations again xx


----------



## wildchic

Luvspnk- beautiful pic of your baby, she beautiful:)


----------



## Jennuuh

Congrats Luvspnk! She's beautiful!

Also posting our little lady delivered via csection at 37+1!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/RiotsBirthAnnouncementRszd_zpsb54c3264.jpg

And she also wishes you all a very Merry Christmas!
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/SantaDarling_zpse62bd276.jpg​


----------



## Kiwiberry

Luv you have such a gorgeous babu girl!
Jen, she is beautiful!! 

I love all the cute baby pictures :cloud9:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Beautiful little ladies Lvspink and Jennuuh!!! :cloud9: congrats again to you both!

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES!! Hope you and your families all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## wildchic

She's beautiful Jennuuh!

Congrats:)


This is feeling so real now, can't believe it!!!


----------



## hopeful2012

Merry Christmas, ladies! The babies are so pretty! I'm still awake for the 2nd night in a row. (It's 4am here) tonight it's because I'm hurting in my hips and low back so bad. Probably from sitting on th floor wrapping gifts for a couple hours. I also keep getting sharp pains in my lady parts so we will see if this starts anything but I doubt it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had those sharp pains for a while. So so painful!!

Babies are beautiful girls. Congratulations :)

Merry Christmas everyone :D


----------



## Kiwiberry

Merry Christmas Jellybeans!


----------



## wifey2013

Beautiful babies ladies!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Luvspnk31 said:


> Here she is!!


Absolutely beautiful hun <3 sorry she's having problems though. Rohan doesnt like the nicu staff much either lol



Jennuuh said:


> Congrats Luvspnk! She's beautiful!
> 
> Also posting our little lady delivered via csection at 37+1!
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/RiotsBirthAnnouncementRszd_zpsb54c3264.jpg
> 
> And she also wishes you all a very Merry Christmas!
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/SantaDarling_zpse62bd276.jpg​

Congratulations hun! 

I can't add pictures from my phone but Rohan was born at 11:51 on the 23rd via c-section. My waters went at 2:30am that morning but I didn't start getting contractions. Just some
Back pain and pressure in my bum so I was given te choice of a section straight away as they had an empty slot that morning so I took it. 
Rohan got stuck so they had to use foreceps and another doctor pushing down right under my ribs to get him out. Took them quite a while. He was grey and rashy when he came out and we were worried about his breathing but we're told it's fine. I asked again in recovery and told again it's fine. But a midwife on the ward finally agreed with us and got the nicu nurse who agreed he wasn't right so they took him to the icu room in the nicu. He was given some oxygen and placed on monitors etc. then my strep b swab results came back from last Thursday and they were positive so they started him on anti biotics straight away, then started him on the Billi lights as his jaundice was above treatment line. I got him back yesterday afternoon and he had been on a portable Billi pad until 8am this morning but is finally off it. He's one more dose of anti biotics to have tonight and then hopefully we can go home tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## ab75

Excellent news Tara xx


----------



## waiting2c

Yay Tara , I hope you get to go home soon! 

Congrats to all other mums with babies now, they are all super cute!!

It's 3.30am here and I'm feeling sorry for myself, for yet another night I can't sleep, I am shattered but the heartburn, leg cramps and back, leg and hip ache are just too hard to ignore. I don't know if I can go on like this for another five weeks!! I'm so exhausted!

I hope you all have had a very merry Xmas!!


----------



## wildchic

Sethsmummy- glad Rohan is doing better & hope you guys get to go home soon!

I've had a great day with my inlaws. They've done everything, even the cleaning after lunch:)

I may go into hospital as I haven't felt baby that's at the bottom the whole day, so I'm very concerned. I think it would be better to have it checked out. I'm lying down to see if she'll move, but its been 10minutes and nothing:(

Hope she's doing okay though! Baby at the top is moving a lot, so I know she's fine. The worry actually had me in tears earlier.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv really done my pelvis in this time, I had my hands full so went to switch a plug socket off with me toe and pulled it, was already sore from various things at work thru the night but now it's so painful to even walk, iv got another physio apt on 2nd Jan but got 2 more shifts at work before then and laying in bed actually makes it more painful and getting out of bed is bad too.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wildchic definitely go in. I've been there with the tears from worrying before. It's terrifying. Don't wait, just go. Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wildchic I'm sure bubs is just fine but definitely please do get checked out :hugs: if only to ease your mind x let us know how you get on.

Ouch INMT, try to take it easy :flower: when my pelvis was really sore I foolishly tried to close the leg recline on our sofa by kicking out backwards and I could barely walk for a week afterwards!

What a day! I hosted and cooked dinner for 9 :shock: it was successful and I've been spoilt rotten today but I'm so sore and swollen now from being on my feet pretty much all day :dohh: having a quick soak in the tub then watching a movie with OH and an early night, ready for my BP monitoring at the hospital tomorrow. Just 5 days to go until my induction!! Maybe less depending on BP & urine tomorrow :argh:


----------



## wifey2013

wildchic said:


> Sethsmummy- glad Rohan is doing better & hope you guys get to go home soon!
> 
> I've had a great day with my inlaws. They've done everything, even the cleaning after lunch:)
> 
> I may go into hospital as I haven't felt baby that's at the bottom the whole day, so I'm very concerned. I think it would be better to have it checked out. I'm lying down to see if she'll move, but its been 10minutes and nothing:(
> 
> Hope she's doing okay though! Baby at the top is moving a lot, so I know she's fine. The worry actually had me in tears earlier.

I'd go in just for some reassurance. The same thing happened to me yesterday, I didn't feel bubs all morning and still nothing at 2 in the afternoon. I tried eating, drinking orange juice, drinking cold, laying on my side for almost 2 hours and not a peep! I went straight to L&D emerg and the second they hooked me up the little guy was all over the place. I ended up staying there for about 2 hours but left feeling so much better. 

It doesn't hurt to just pop over to make yourself feel better.


----------



## wildchic

Thanx Ladies :flower:

I went to hospital and they hooked me up to the doppler machine, they immediately got the baby I was worrying abouts' heartbeat, struggled a bit with the other but eventually got it:)

The gynecologist on standby came(as the nurses couldn't do a sono) and he checked both babies and they are great! Both have enough amniotic fluid and both heart rates are good! 

I've got swelling all over, legs, tummy, feet and hands. Doc was really shocked at how swollen I am! He also wants me to go in daily just to monitor both babies heartbeats to make sure they are ok and for my peace of mind. He seems to think that I'll be delivering babies soon,says probably in the next week or 2. Eek, I knew it would be soon, but not that soon!


----------



## brunettebimbo

So glad everything is ok :) How exciting that they will be here soon!


----------



## buddyIV

Kiwiberry said:


> I hope your little one gets better asap so she can come home with you Luv!
> By the way for anyone that does not stalk my parenting journal, RIYA IS HOME!!! :happydance: It is the best day we ever had. We are so happy to have our princess home where she belongs.

Fantastic news! Congratulations! X 



brunettebimbo said:


> It was a doppler scan today to check the placenta and cord. Everything looks normal. We go back next Wednesday for a growth scan. If he hasn't really grown I will be induced, if he has grown I will be given a sweep.

That's great that the scan was so positive. Fingers crossed all will be well at the growth scan too honey xxx 



ttc_lolly said:


> Amazing news Kiwi!! Enjoy your unlimited snuggles <3
> 
> Happy full term-ness BB!! :wohoo:
> 
> Had my consultants appt today and my induction has been booked for THIS coming Tuesday :shock: can't believe I'll have a baby in the next 6days! I do have to go in for BP monitoring on Boxing Day as it was really high today (that, and polyhydramnios is why they've booked the induction). If it's higher then then I think I'll be admitted with hypertension and induced there and then. Scary but so exciting!!

My goodness...so exciting! You've got a little bit of time to get your head around how soon your baby girl will be here; I always think the wait is far worse than the reality! 



Luvspnk31 said:


> Here she is!!

Ahhh...so beautiful! Congratulations again xxx 



Jennuuh said:


> Congrats Luvspnk! She's beautiful!
> 
> Also posting our little lady delivered via csection at 37+1!
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/RiotsBirthAnnouncementRszd_zpsb54c3264.jpg
> 
> And she also wishes you all a very Merry Christmas!
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/SantaDarling_zpse62bd276.jpg​

Oh my goodness she's gorgeous! Congrats on your baby girl xxx 



sethsmummy said:


> Luvspnk31 said:
> 
> 
> Here she is!!
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful hun <3 sorry she's having problems though. Rohan doesnt like the nicu staff much either lol
> 
> 
> 
> Jennuuh said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Luvspnk! She's beautiful!
> 
> Also posting our little lady delivered via csection at 37+1!
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/RiotsBirthAnnouncementRszd_zpsb54c3264.jpg
> 
> And she also wishes you all a very Merry Christmas!
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/Jenna120106/Baby%20Lady%20Schmidt/SantaDarling_zpse62bd276.jpg​Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations hun!
> 
> I can't add pictures from my phone but Rohan was born at 11:51 on the 23rd via c-section. My waters went at 2:30am that morning but I didn't start getting contractions. Just some
> Back pain and pressure in my bum so I was given te choice of a section straight away as they had an empty slot that morning so I took it.
> Rohan got stuck so they had to use foreceps and another doctor pushing down right under my ribs to get him out. Took them quite a while. He was grey and rashy when he came out and we were worried about his breathing but we're told it's fine. I asked again in recovery and told again it's fine. But a midwife on the ward finally agreed with us and got the nicu nurse who agreed he wasn't right so they took him to the icu room in the nicu. He was given some oxygen and placed on monitors etc. then my strep b swab results came back from last Thursday and they were positive so they started him on anti biotics straight away, then started him on the Billi lights as his jaundice was above treatment line. I got him back yesterday afternoon and he had been on a portable Billi pad until 8am this morning but is finally off it. He's one more dose of anti biotics to have tonight and then hopefully we can go home tomorrow. XxxClick to expand...

Wow, sounds like you've been through a lot there :hugs: Glad you're all doing OK, and that you trusted your instincts about Rohan's breathing. Really hope you're back at home asap xxx 



wildchic said:


> Thanx Ladies :flower:
> 
> I went to hospital and they hooked me up to the doppler machine, they immediately got the baby I was worrying abouts' heartbeat, struggled a bit with the other but eventually got it:)
> 
> The gynecologist on standby came(as the nurses couldn't do a sono) and he checked both babies and they are great! Both have enough amniotic fluid and both heart rates are good!
> 
> I've got swelling all over, legs, tummy, feet and hands. Doc was really shocked at how swollen I am! He also wants me to go in daily just to monitor both babies heartbeats to make sure they are ok and for my peace of mind. He seems to think that I'll be delivering babies soon,says probably in the next week or 2. Eek, I knew it would be soon, but not that soon!

Glad everything turned out to be absolutely fine x I hate quiet days, and much prefer it when baby is using my body as a trampoline! So exciting to have a 2 week estimate...not long till you meet your babies! 

Happy Christmas ladies! I wish you all good health, love and happiness xxx


----------



## wifey2013

wildchic said:


> Thanx Ladies :flower:
> 
> I went to hospital and they hooked me up to the doppler machine, they immediately got the baby I was worrying abouts' heartbeat, struggled a bit with the other but eventually got it:)
> 
> The gynecologist on standby came(as the nurses couldn't do a sono) and he checked both babies and they are great! Both have enough amniotic fluid and both heart rates are good!
> 
> I've got swelling all over, legs, tummy, feet and hands. Doc was really shocked at how swollen I am! He also wants me to go in daily just to monitor both babies heartbeats to make sure they are ok and for my peace of mind. He seems to think that I'll be delivering babies soon,says probably in the next week or 2. Eek, I knew it would be soon, but not that soon!

Glad everything was good!! Looks like you'll be meeting your little ones soon, that's so exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

My baby boy could be here in 5 days and we still have no name!! Help!! :lol:


----------



## Luvspnk31

Jen- she's lovely, congrats!!

Tara, I'm glad Rohan is doing better. Hope he gets to come home soon. Our lo will be in at least a week. They will do 7 full days of antibiotics. 
She is doing much better though. She is off the cpap and they've been able to lower her oxygen and start her on tube feedings. Still haven't been able to hold her yet. :( she has to be able to tolerate it without her oxygen levels dropping. Not quite there yet. We are blessed though, and I know she'll be home soon! :)


----------



## wildchic

Lolly- don't you go in today? Good luck hun & please update when you have a chance:)

BB- didn't you want a name that reflected the meaning of a rainbow baby? That's a tough one coz you might not really like the names & there's not a lot to choose from. Is there any other names you would consider with a different meaning, like faith/angle? There are a few boy names with that meanings.

Luvspnk-its sad that you didn't get to hold your baby yet, but its for the best! Let her system build up & the antibiotics do its job. 7days is long, but not that long, then you'll get to hold your dd and possibly take her home:) I hope all goes well :hugs: 


Well, after my hospital visit last night at about 2am(only got back at 12am!) I felt baby I was worried about:). She gave 4 kicks/hits & I was so happy!!! She doesn't move a lot like her sister(probably her space is limited) and its been like that from day 1, but I'm glad I felt some movement! My MIL fetched dd from the hospital last night and said that my dh done the same to her when she was pregnant with him! So maybe my LO takes after her dad,lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Glad you've had movement :) Such a relief!

It was the middle name that we wanted something like that but it honestly doesn't even matter anymore. We just need a nice name. :lol:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I went in for a couple,of hours for BP monitoring and it's still fairly high but hasn't gone up since Xmas eve, so they're happy to keep my induction set for the 30th :) so, just 4 more days to go!

BB, do you have any names at all that you like? Maybe we can help narrow down your choices. Or do you literally have nothing!?

How was everyone's Christmas? We had a brilliant day here, the girls enjoyed everything second of it and were thoroughly spoilt! I was crazy and cooked dinner for 9 but it was a success and I was pleased with how it turned out. I was so sore and swollen from all the standing and being on my feet all day, so it's been nice to just chill and relax today x


----------



## brunettebimbo

We came up with Brody and Coby. 
Hubby has just come out with Elijah. Eli for short. I don't hate it but not sure I love it either! :lol:


----------



## buddyIV

So glad you felt movement *wildchic*, such a massive relief when you've been worried about it! 



ttc_lolly said:


> I went in for a couple,of hours for BP monitoring and it's still fairly high but hasn't gone up since Xmas eve, so they're happy to keep my induction set for the 30th :) so, just 4 more days to go!
> 
> BB, do you have any names at all that you like? Maybe we can help narrow down your choices. Or do you literally have nothing!?
> 
> How was everyone's Christmas? We had a brilliant day here, the girls enjoyed everything second of it and were thoroughly spoilt! I was crazy and cooked dinner for 9 but it was a success and I was pleased with how it turned out. I was so sore and swollen from all the standing and being on my feet all day, so it's been nice to just chill and relax today x

Christmas was lovely...busy, but lovely! I love cooking so was happy making dinner for 6 but I was exhausted by the end of the day too! Had more visitors today though so only just getting to sit and relax. I'm really looking forward to a lazy night tonight! 



brunettebimbo said:


> We came up with Brody and Coby.
> Hubby has just come out with Elijah. Eli for short. I don't hate it but not sure I love it either! :lol:

Elijah is lovely! That's a nice shortlist though BB, once you meet your boy you'll know which once suits him best x. We still don't have names either, so at least you're not alone on that score!


----------



## wildchic

BB- I like the name Brody, but like Buddy said, you've narrowed it down to the 3 names and when you see him, you'll know which name would suit him best. 

Buddy- I can't believe you ladies are standing around cooking for so many people! I must admit, I've got a great MIL, she's just said that she will cook for me Sunday lunch so I don't need to stand around:). Hope you can relax tonight after your busy Xmas and Boxing day!

Ttc-Lolly- at least you've got 4 more days to mentally prepare for baby! Can't believe its almost time! Do you have a name picked already? 

I had my MIL and mom over for a bbq, it was fun! My mom took all babies clothes to be washed, bless her! 

Hope you ladies are all doing ok:)


----------



## hopeful2012

We had a great Christmas just hanging around the house. I cooked breakfast in my crockpots and all the grandparents came to see Marianne with her toys- we just played all day and then went to


----------



## ttc_lolly

BB all of those names are lovely, especially Elijah :) maybe just wait until you meet him and then a name will just fall in to place!? DD2 was called Daisy for most of my pregnancy and I had started to go off the name a bit, but when we met her we both knew instantly she didn't suit the name! I'd suggested Millie months back and OH liked it but didn't love it, but I suggested it again when she was 2 days old and we both agreed she couldn't be anything else!

Buddy, I hope you get to relax some now! I loved cooking for everyone and was nice the family came to us so we didn't have to drag the kids out and they could stay in and play with all their new toys :) I'll look forward to it even more next year when I can have a few glasses of wine whilst I'm basting the turkey :lol:

Wild chic, so glad you went and got checked out and they found both babies ok :D that so exciting your babies will be here within the next fortnight! Have you started your hospital bag yet!? We do have a name but are keeping it under wraps for now. Mostly in case we change our minds again like we did with DD2 :lol: you'll all be first to know as soon as she arrives!


----------



## wifey2013

Glad to hear you all had a nice holiday! 

I went in to emerg again today for no movements. From 9am to 3pm I didn't feel a thing. When they hooked me up to the stress test for the first 10 minutes there was still no movement. Then the nurse made me drink apple juice, eat a yogurt, eat tea cookies, and then drink a milk. 2 minutes after all that baby was non-stop and we got sent home with an all clear. I'm happy I had it checked just to be safe. They told me that if it happens again to come in even if it's nothing. I really hope it doesn't though.


----------



## buddyIV

So glad you got all those movements *wifey* :hugs: 

Totally know what you mean *ttc lolly *! Its lovely having everyone over and I'm glad DS gets to stay put and play with all his new toys, but I am so looking forward to joining in with a glass or two of wine next year! 

Your MIL sounds lovely *wildchic*, and how nice of your Mom! My MIL is amazing too, I feel very lucky to have such a good relationship with her as I know it can be very difficult for lots of people. It means the world to know you have the extra support. And, a BBQ sounds awesome...especially in the sun!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wifey so glad all was well :hugs: we have some very mischievous little jelly beans lately in here!

It's gone midnight here so I am officially in the single digit countdown to my EDD! :wohoo: baby will be here in just 3 days! OMG!


----------



## waiting2c

Wow so many of you are so super close now! All the best lolly for the delivery in 3 days time!!!! 

Glad things have been all ok for those of you with reduced movements, always better to be safe than sorry, piece of mind is worth everything!!

I am enjoying being off work with my family, not enjoying the inability to sleep but other than that we have had some stunning days here, finally enjoying some summer weather! Had my son in the paddling pool today, he was loving every second of it!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wifey I'm glad everything turned out well :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

wifey2013 said:


> Glad to hear you all had a nice holiday!
> 
> I went in to emerg again today for no movements. From 9am to 3pm I didn't feel a thing. When they hooked me up to the stress test for the first 10 minutes there was still no movement. Then the nurse made me drink apple juice, eat a yogurt, eat tea cookies, and then drink a milk. 2 minutes after all that baby was non-stop and we got sent home with an all clear. I'm happy I had it checked just to be safe. They told me that if it happens again to come in even if it's nothing. I really hope it doesn't though.

Glad baby moved! They really know how to make us worry! Its really not a nice thing to experience, I know!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Finally iv finished work!! Just got home and climbed into bed, so glad it's all over don't think I cud do anymore!! 

Bb I wish I had 3 names lol, we literally don't have any we like, at the minute she is little miss, sprog, or baby bear lol, there are none that even come close to making a shortlist so we've given up thinking n were just waiting till she's here, we have 6 weeks to decide after that lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's not really a short list because Hubby doesn't really like Brody and I don't really like Coby. :rofl: I guess we will know when we see him! Or at least I hope!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Wifey- I'm glad your baby finally moved for you!! That must have been scary :(

Lolly- yay!!!! I'm so jelly of how close you are! You will get to see your little bean soon :3

Quick announcement- we made the date for our c section! January 26th!! If I go in to labour before then, we will be trying for a vbac!! I'm a bit nervous but excited too!

I have had some pre labour signs lately I think. I want her out cuz I'm tired of being pregnant but I know she has to cook until at least 37w. I have had my mucus plug coming out bit by bit the last week almost. A few times a day I get a slight headache and hot flushes. I also got some sharp abdominal pain on Christmas... Didnt feel like gas but hopefully it was. I am as well having period like cramps in the evenings on and off the past few days. Baby dropped over a week ago already and I had an ultrasound. The tech said she was sitting very very low :| Anyone else experience this before labour last time? (If you have already had other babies). With my son I had back labour and it was totally different!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm losing so much plug it's unreal. I know it's normal to lose some, and that it can regenerate but honestly, and sorry this is so gross and far TMI :lol:, I'm using half a roll of toilet paper at each trip to the loo!! :blush::rofl: pregnancy is just so glamorous! I wonder if I'll make it to Tuesday at this rate. I'm very crampy and going to the toilet lots for "clear outs" but I don't feel like labour is imminent :wacko: oh well, hopefully it just means that my cervix is really soft and favourable for the induction!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Same thing going on here lolly- tho your baby is much more ready than mine to come out!


----------



## wifey2013

Silly question, I know, but what the heck does mucus plug look like? I felt something drip the other day and I ran to go wipe. It was a small bit of yellowish discharge. But creamy and not stringy at all. Will I know when I start to lose my plug as I don't think that was it.


----------



## Luvspnk31

It's SUPER thick usually. When I've lost mine, I pretty much had to pull it out because it was so thick. I didn't lose mine all at once either. I know some do.


----------



## SCgirl

My baby boy was born yesterday evening- entire process from beginning of induction was 22 hours. At 37w1d, he weighed 5lb15oz, but is totally healthy.

After what we originally thought was an easy delivery, we found out that I had literally been torn to shreds on the inside- through muscle, arteries, etc. I lost over 2L of blood, BP went down to 40s/20s, and I almost ended up in icu. Got lots of transfusions, and amazingly doing much better today... Aside from tons of pain. And to think- my worry with pre-e was high blood pressure!


----------



## sethsmummy

SCgirl said:


> My baby boy was born yesterday evening- entire process from beginning of induction was 22 hours. At 37w1d, he weighed 5lb15oz, but is totally healthy.
> 
> After what we originally thought was an easy delivery, we found out that I had literally been torn to shreds on the inside- through muscle, arteries, etc. I lost over 2L of blood, BP went down to 40s/20s, and I almost ended up in icu. Got lots of transfusions, and amazingly doing much better today... Aside from tons of pain. And to think- my worry with pre-e was high blood pressure!

Omg Hun I'm glad your both ok!! :hugs: what a scary experience. 


Rohan and I got home yesterday (boxing day). He's doing great.. still jaundice and still dropping weight but they're not worried about it yet. He won't sleep in his cot :dohh: so right now he's in his car seat. I need to get a Moses basket or something for him. Healing this time round is a lot harder than last.. every cough is really painful on my wound. I'm trying to take it easy but we weren't ready for him comings there's loads to be done and Seth and Ethan aren't being the easiest which means poor Dh can't get anything done ( ethans ill.. he was really bad yesterday but thankfully today he's no fever.. and Seth's overestimulated with everything going on). 

I managed to pump one ounce of bm today :wohoo:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Wifey- it's usually thick and chunky/stringy... Looks like snot!!

SC- Congrats!!! I am soooo sorry you had so much blood loss :( I am glad you and baby are well!! Good job mama :) any pics for us?!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth!!! Oh my goodness! Congrats to you too!!!!! I haven't been on here very frequently lately so I must have missed your announcement! Did everything go ok? Sorry you're in pain :(


----------



## sethsmummy

PrincessMommy said:


> Seth!!! Oh my goodness! Congrats to you too!!!!! I haven't been on here very frequently lately so I must have missed your announcement! Did everything go ok? Sorry you're in pain :(

Thanks 's Hun :) everything went ok.. I wouldn't say smoothly haha. My waters broke at 2:30am but I didn't get contractions so had a section. First they couldn't get a cannula in my arm so made a mess of it (my bruise is amazing lol) then Rohan got stuck.. one doctor had to pull with forceps while the other shoved down just below my ribs really hard. Then he was born at 11:51 breathing funny... I felt awful due to the pain meds they give you but the whole experience for the section was fab.. the staff were hilarious even though everything wasn't going how it should. I lost less blood then I should have :haha: 

Rohan was take to nicu after an hour or so and I didn't get him back till the next day. He was on billi lights and iv anti biotics for two days as well due to my being strep b positive and him being really bad jaundice. 

We're both doing great though.. Healing slowly and he feeds like a champ every three to four hours. :) I am so glad to 've home though...Christmas away from Seth and Ethan was heartbreaking xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Ooo pictures!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_23469957092291.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_23474515167242.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_23486047576910.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_23510022766119.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## waiting2c

Lovely sm!!!! He is super cute! Glad you are home! Make sure you take it easy ok!!

Scgirl - massive congrats to you too, sorry to hear you had complications but glad you are better today!!

Keep the pics coming all you ladies with babies! I am so clucky and looooove seeing them!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wifey with my first son mine was like really really really thick snot tinged with pink! It came out in clumps during labor. 

SC congratulations! What did you call him? Sorry you had a rough time afterwards but glad you are doing ok now. 

Tara I'll reply to you in your journal because I'm headed that way anyway :)


----------



## wildchic

SC- Congrats lady! Glad you're doing better!

Seth- Rohan is beautiful! Glad you guys are home:)


----------



## ttc_lolly

SCgirl said:


> My baby boy was born yesterday evening- entire process from beginning of induction was 22 hours. At 37w1d, he weighed 5lb15oz, but is totally healthy.
> 
> After what we originally thought was an easy delivery, we found out that I had literally been torn to shreds on the inside- through muscle, arteries, etc. I lost over 2L of blood, BP went down to 40s/20s, and I almost ended up in icu. Got lots of transfusions, and amazingly doing much better today... Aside from tons of pain. And to think- my worry with pre-e was high blood pressure!

Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy :flower: so sorry that you were so unwell though. Hope you're recovering and taking it nice and easy and both you and baby are doing ok :hugs:



sethsmummy said:


> Omg Hun I'm glad your both ok!! :hugs: what a scary experience.
> 
> 
> Rohan and I got home yesterday (boxing day). He's doing great.. still jaundice and still dropping weight but they're not worried about it yet. He won't sleep in his cot :dohh: so right now he's in his car seat. I need to get a Moses basket or something for him. Healing this time round is a lot harder than last.. every cough is really painful on my wound. I'm trying to take it easy but we weren't ready for him comings there's loads to be done and Seth and Ethan aren't being the easiest which means poor Dh can't get anything done ( ethans ill.. he was really bad yesterday but thankfully today he's no fever.. and Seth's overestimulated with everything going on).
> 
> I managed to pump one ounce of bm today :wohoo:

Yay for getting home! Sorry it's all a bit hectic at home though, hopefully it'll calm down soon and you'll all get into a nice routine :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Just 2 more days until my induction!! Think I'm going to do a food shop today and get all stocked up on ingredients for simple and easy meals and necessities and tomorrow I plan on doing something special with just me and the girls, what will be our last day as just the 3 of us. Feeling quite emotional about it actually, even though I know DD1 is so excited for her new baby sis, and DD2 doesn't have a clue what's going on but I think she'll be fine anyway! So thinking cinema, maybe a little game of bowling and a lunch date with my little ladies :)

Also madly rushed to finish baby's blanket last night! It's not taken long to make but I've been taking my time, doing half a row or a full row here and there. Wanted it ready in time for her first pics and to take her home in so was at it non stop yesterday (well when possible when you have crazy 4 & 2 yo's running around :lol:). Here's DD1 "modelling" it! I found her draped in it playing on the iPad this morning haha x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wildchic

Lolly- that sounds great! I would love to do something like that with my DD, especially now that she leaves Friday for 5 whole days to play in a national chess tournament! Babies may come while she's away and I'm not sure how she'll handle it. She's been the baby in the house & family for 7 years and its being taken away from her not by 1 but 2 babies! Doing something with just the 2 of us would have been great but I'm in too much pain to move around much! 

Do you think a good movie and popcorn and girly things at home will do the trick?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I want some advice off second time or more mums. I want to start getting my baby ready for coming, I don't want her early but I couldn't imagine going up to 2 weeks over with her, I'm really suffering with the spd and my rhinitis of pregnancy is back so neither me or oh r sleeping well. I have just over 3 weeks left so what can I do to get my baby ready to come out the week she should?? I no the whole thing of the baby will come when she's ready but I don't want to do anything like castor oil that could harm the baby, just natural things that may help. 

Ooo I got my pram yesterday, me and oh had a little test drive around the house lol, its much bigger than I remember it being in the shop lol, good job iv just upgraded my car from a hatchback to an estate....very practical but I love it lol.

Still haven't moved house yet but don't really expect any progress this week or next week with Xmas and new year, I think it will end up being the end of Jan....baby's due date lol. This is providing our buyer tried to remain patient lol, but I think her patience is running out, no room at the inn for a baby here though lol

Can't be too many people left who haven't had their babies lol, only us poor end of Jan folk lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Lolly that's a great idea. I think we may try and do something on Wednesday with Tristan before the scan. The blanket is lovely too! :)

INMT there isn't much you can do to be honest. If baby isn't ready baby won't come. I had my son at 39+2 last time. All that I did was lots of walking, RLT and EPO. I don't know if any of them helped. I won't be doing EPO this time because I am high risk. Stay active as much as you can.


----------



## wifey2013

Great blanket Lolly!! I started to crochet one when we found out about LO but since getting pregnant I've lost all my interest in crocheting and knitting. 

It's 6:20am here and I've been tossing and turning all night long. Finally woke up at 4:30am and haven't been able to fall asleep since. It's weird because I've slept well the past few nights. Ate some breakfast and now watching tv. I'll try to go back to bed after I finish the episode of Gilmore Girls I'm watching. 

Is anyone still sleeping through the night?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :) wildchic, I'm sure a lovely, chilled out girly day at home will be just as amazing! We are staying in today too so we'll be watching movies (basically Frozen on repeat :wacko::haha:) and I might get the nail polishes out later and have a little pampering sesh with DD1 whilst DD2 naps.

INMT, I'm afraid there's really no proven way of getting baby to come out earlier (at home methods). You just won't labour until your body is ready. EPO is said to help ripen the cervix so I would get on that at 37w if I was you, and you can insert the capsules vaginally too (will also help to reduce tearing). Clary sage oil is pretty potent stuff, and I've used it from 38w onwards with my pregnancies, in baths and mixing with moisturiser to rub on my bumps. It only actually helped when I was already contracting though, so I don't think it necessarily helps bring on contractions just strengthens ones that are already happening. You can have fun trying al the different methods though!


----------



## hopeful2012

Full term today! Back to the doctor tomorrow! I'm really hoping that I'm dilating some with all the pain I'm having. I can't even walk well without it hurting. I feel like she has dropped and will fall out every time I move. I got most of my Christmas stuff down and will try to finish cleaning the house and car today. Hopefully I'll get the car seat installed and the bags in the car this afternoon. I've been looking at dressers for the baby room as we're getting close to ready to decorate. I've been picking up small decorations slowly. I hope to pick out curtains today while I'm in town.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- he is beautiful!! That sounds like a rough delivery but I'm glad all is well! You certainly are handling it better than I would  I wanna squeeze him so badly <3

INMT- only thing proven to actually work with labour is a tooooon of nipple stimulation ;) also orgasms can bring on some contractions. So perhaps you and your SO should just have a bit of alone time


----------



## itsnowmyturn

With my pelvis the way it is I don't think we cud dtd, I keep getting this pain that comes on I think it's to do with how she's laid, it makes it so I can't move my right leg, I went over to to the kitchen earlier and it came on, then it took me 15 minutes to walk bk across the lounge and up the stairs because I have to move my good leg and then sort of swizzle and drag my good leg but if I use any muscles or try to lift it I get this pain tear thru my abdomen and back I then have to sit down and wait for it to go. I think if I go for a wee it helps probably giving her a bit more room to move. I can't imagine what it's guna be like when she drops down and engages. Got the physio on Friday again but it's typical that every time I go I'm having a good day and they never really see what I'm like in every day, I'm at the stage where I have to help my right leg up onto the bed or sofa with my hand otherwise if I use the muscles to move it up I feel like something will tear (which I no it won't but that's how it feels). 

I have been advised against things like epo and rlt because I have been told I'm at a slightly increased risk of waters breaking early and a quick labour. I guess il just have to try the general stuff like walking (if I can) and gym ball. I'm pretty convinced she's really comfy in there and is in for the long haul so me and her will be having words when I'm 38 weeks. Would my midwife agree to a sweep on my due date? I obviously don't have a medical reason for it other than the spd but I'm hoping she will oblige, maybe even a sweep at 39 and a few days because iv heard the first sweep rarely works. I'm so over being pregnant lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Why do they think your waters may go early, or that you could have a quick labour? RLT helps speed up the second phase (the pushing part!) and that's not a bad thing to get some help with! I think you're automatically offered a sweep with baby no1 at 40w anyway, no harm in asking for it a little early, the worst they can say is no!


----------



## tjayne07

Congrats ladies on even more babies!

Are there many of us due at the end of Jan?
only 9 days left until I hit 37 weeks yay!
as much as id love for him to stay in as long as possible im so uncomfy now :( my pelvis feels like its burning away everytime I move and he's so low I feel like he's going to fall out at any time!
good news though- last scan hopefully on tues for his kidney and still hoping for another all clear! Fingers crossed :) x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

They've said waters going early and quick labour is due to the joint hypermobility because it's all to do with the collagen. They have said as it's baby number 1 they don't know how quick it will go, could be super quick so me doing anything to speed it up could make it dangerous and not get into hospital or have her on the way there, they just don't no how quick it cud go, or it cud be a normal slow labour, too many unknowns. 
Good to no they offer sweep at 40 weeks anyway so I might ask for them to do it a bit earlier, depending on the house move, we should have a date by then so I can maybe try n work it out around that


----------



## brunettebimbo

I went in today for reduced movement and got sent home to get my bags. I'm just on the ward now waiting to be induced.


----------



## ttc_lolly

tjayne07 said:


> Congrats ladies on even more babies!
> 
> Are there many of us due at the end of Jan?
> only 9 days left until I hit 37 weeks yay!
> as much as id love for him to stay in as long as possible im so uncomfy now :( my pelvis feels like its burning away everytime I move and he's so low I feel like he's going to fall out at any time!
> good news though- last scan hopefully on tues for his kidney and still hoping for another all clear! Fingers crossed :) x

Sorry to hear your pelvis is giving you grief :hugs: not long to go now! Fx'd all goes well at your next scan x



itsnowmyturn said:


> They've said waters going early and quick labour is due to the joint hypermobility because it's all to do with the collagen. They have said as it's baby number 1 they don't know how quick it will go, could be super quick so me doing anything to speed it up could make it dangerous and not get into hospital or have her on the way there, they just don't no how quick it cud go, or it cud be a normal slow labour, too many unknowns.
> Good to no they offer sweep at 40 weeks anyway so I might ask for them to do it a bit earlier, depending on the house move, we should have a date by then so I can maybe try n work it out around that

Ahh right ok. Maybe best to not do the CSO then! RLT should be started from around 32w anyway for it to be effective x



brunettebimbo said:


> I went in today for reduced movement and got sent home to get my bags. I'm just on the ward now waiting to be induced.

OMG BB :shock: is everything ok with the baby, were they able to find him on the trace ok? I presume they've decided to induce as this isn't the first time you've had RFM is it? Hope everything's ok, let us know how you get on x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes his trace was fine. I think it's because his growth scan wasn't great last time and the fact that his movements have reduced. They are extra cautious with antiphospholipid syndrome.


----------



## waiting2c

All the best bb!!!!! Look forward to hearing of the safe arrival of your wee bundle! Will be thinking of you!!!


----------



## wildchic

BB, hope all is going ok and please update when you can. Fx for the quick arrival of your LO.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just been hooked up to the monitors for 20-30 minutes. Typically he's sleepy so got to try and wake him up. She's then going to check my cervix. If it's favourable I'll have my waters broken and if not I'll have the pessary and be checked every 6 hours. 

I'll keep updating my journal when I can.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Good luck Bb. Part of me would love to go to my next appointment on the 5th and for them to say let's get going, I'm very impatient that way but I no we don't have the room for a baby in this house and it wud be a massive inconvenience, also obviously the longer she's in there The better. I'm just impatient and fed up of.being uncomfortable and in pain. I just keep telling myself that every day done is another day closer to it being over. I have a busy day tomorrow so I'm guessing il be in a bit of pain, then dentist for a chipped tooth Tuesday then physio Friday so I think this week will fly by. I have 2 days to myself where I'm determined to finish my blanket, iv done 49 squares in a few different colours then edged them in white and then I need to attach them all together to make a 7 by 7 square blanket and can add more squares at a later date to make it bigger but I got fed up of making the squares lol. I want to crochet a monkey and then another snuggle blanket next.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck BB, I've subscribed to your journal for regular updates. I'm nosey like that :lol:

INMT, sounds like a busy week and it'll fly by :) you're right, that's how I've been looking at each day too. Just taking each day at a time :thumbup: I'm so fed up of being pregnant now too but i know I'll miss it (eventually!). Like labour, you forget all the downsides and pain/difficulties and when you think back you'll just remember all of the happy, lovely bits! Our minds are very clever in tricking us like that :lol:

I'll be 39 weeks in just 20 mins (23.40 here, obviously!). Arghh! I can't sleep... knowing that tomorrow I'll just have one more sleep before induction day!! :argh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

And I'm losing so much plug it's crazy. I'm surprised there's anything left up there :rofl: if they can't break my waters on Tuesday I'll be VERY surprised again!


----------



## hopeful2012

Good luck BB. I'll be checking for updates on your bundle of joy. I go to the doctor tomorrow and I'm curious to see what he says an what the plan I from here. I'm 37 weeks today, and in a lot of pain with my pelvis and today with my back. I've been nesting like crazy today even with not feeling good. The car and house are cleaned. Christmas put away, car seat installed, bag completed... My husband apparently is now thinking like me- that we might not make it to our due date. She has dropped extremely low and I hurt constantly. I think most of the family is thinking that too (other than my mom who can't get off work this week)


----------



## PrincessMommy

Good luck bb!!! :) hoping you and baby have a smooth delivery <3


----------



## Luvspnk31

Haven't been on for a few days, so much happening!! 

Scgirl, been following on fb, and saw ur posts. Didn't realize how bad it was, wow! So glad u are both good. 
Bb- good luck, hope it goes quickly and well for you!! 

Eliana is doing well! She is completely off oxygen. They have to finish the IV antibiotics, but at this point, she should come home tues!! So excited!! Our hospital is on "lockdown" due to an influenza death in our county, so no visitors under 18, and only parents are allowed in NICU. My older kiddos are so excited to meet her! 
I've been pumping since She wasn't able to take anything by mouth for a few days. She's been doing great with bottles, now if I and just get her to latch and nurse! 

My BP is still pretty elevated, which makes me nervous. This is my first experience with pre-e, and I know it can take a while for things to settle down, but it's been reading like 160's / 90's still. I'm calling my mw in the am. Has anyone had any experience with this post partum?


----------



## wifey2013

Good luck Lolly!! You're going to meet your little girl so soon!!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I thought pre e went away after the delivery. 

Won't be long till were hitting ppls due dates, once that starts I no mine will roll round quick. I don't no if my bump is dropping or just getting bigger and heavier and therefore my body just can't hold it anymore lol. She still likes to spend her time with her bum in my ribs so either I have a very long baby or she isn't dropping or starting to engage yet


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Wifey- I'm glad your baby finally moved for you!! That must have been scary :(
> 
> Lolly- yay!!!! I'm so jelly of how close you are! You will get to see your little bean soon :3
> 
> Quick announcement- we made the date for our c section! January 26th!! If I go in to labour before then, we will be trying for a vbac!! I'm a bit nervous but excited too!
> 
> I have had some pre labour signs lately I think. I want her out cuz I'm tired of being pregnant but I know she has to cook until at least 37w. I have had my mucus plug coming out bit by bit the last week almost. A few times a day I get a slight headache and hot flushes. I also got some sharp abdominal pain on Christmas... Didnt feel like gas but hopefully it was. I am as well having period like cramps in the evenings on and off the past few days. Baby dropped over a week ago already and I had an ultrasound. The tech said she was sitting very very low :| Anyone else experience this before labour last time? (If you have already had other babies). With my son I had back labour and it was totally different!

Another plug loser here....gross but kind of exciting! With my son I lost my plug about 5-7 days before I went into labour, but everything was so different with him that I'm not making comparisons this time lol! 



SCgirl said:


> My baby boy was born yesterday evening- entire process from beginning of induction was 22 hours. At 37w1d, he weighed 5lb15oz, but is totally healthy.
> 
> After what we originally thought was an easy delivery, we found out that I had literally been torn to shreds on the inside- through muscle, arteries, etc. I lost over 2L of blood, BP went down to 40s/20s, and I almost ended up in icu. Got lots of transfusions, and amazingly doing much better today... Aside from tons of pain. And to think- my worry with pre-e was high blood pressure!

Massive congratulations!! I'm so glad that he's healthy, but so sorry you ended up with so much damage. I had a 4th degree internal tear last time, so know recovery can be rough...just take it as easy as you can and stay on top of the pain meds. I wish you a very speedy and easy recovery xxx



sethsmummy said:


> SCgirl said:
> 
> 
> My baby boy was born yesterday evening- entire process from beginning of induction was 22 hours. At 37w1d, he weighed 5lb15oz, but is totally healthy.
> 
> After what we originally thought was an easy delivery, we found out that I had literally been torn to shreds on the inside- through muscle, arteries, etc. I lost over 2L of blood, BP went down to 40s/20s, and I almost ended up in icu. Got lots of transfusions, and amazingly doing much better today... Aside from tons of pain. And to think- my worry with pre-e was high blood pressure!
> 
> Omg Hun I'm glad your both ok!! :hugs: what a scary experience.
> 
> 
> Rohan and I got home yesterday (boxing day). He's doing great.. still jaundice and still dropping weight but they're not worried about it yet. He won't sleep in his cot :dohh: so right now he's in his car seat. I need to get a Moses basket or something for him. Healing this time round is a lot harder than last.. every cough is really painful on my wound. I'm trying to take it easy but we weren't ready for him comings there's loads to be done and Seth and Ethan aren't being the easiest which means poor Dh can't get anything done ( ethans ill.. he was really bad yesterday but thankfully today he's no fever.. and Seth's overestimulated with everything going on).
> 
> I managed to pump one ounce of bm today :wohoo:Click to expand...

:happydance: Yay for Rohan's homecoming! He's absolutely gorgeous! It must be so nice to have all your boys home and together x Well done on the pumping too! I really hope your wound is a bit better today, I know it's almost impossible, but hopefully you can rest as much as possible and not strain yourself too much :hugs:



ttc_lolly said:


> Just 2 more days until my induction!! Think I'm going to do a food shop today and get all stocked up on ingredients for simple and easy meals and necessities and tomorrow I plan on doing something special with just me and the girls, what will be our last day as just the 3 of us. Feeling quite emotional about it actually, even though I know DD1 is so excited for her new baby sis, and DD2 doesn't have a clue what's going on but I think she'll be fine anyway! So thinking cinema, maybe a little game of bowling and a lunch date with my little ladies :)
> 
> Also madly rushed to finish baby's blanket last night! It's not taken long to make but I've been taking my time, doing half a row or a full row here and there. Wanted it ready in time for her first pics and to take her home in so was at it non stop yesterday (well when possible when you have crazy 4 & 2 yo's running around :lol:). Here's DD1 "modelling" it! I found her draped in it playing on the iPad this morning haha x

Wow...tomorrow is the big day! Good luck! The blanket is gorgeous (as is your daughter modelling it...so cute!) 



itsnowmyturn said:


> I want some advice off second time or more mums. I want to start getting my baby ready for coming, I don't want her early but I couldn't imagine going up to 2 weeks over with her, I'm really suffering with the spd and my rhinitis of pregnancy is back so neither me or oh r sleeping well. I have just over 3 weeks left so what can I do to get my baby ready to come out the week she should?? I no the whole thing of the baby will come when she's ready but I don't want to do anything like castor oil that could harm the baby, just natural things that may help.
> 
> Ooo I got my pram yesterday, me and oh had a little test drive around the house lol, its much bigger than I remember it being in the shop lol, good job iv just upgraded my car from a hatchback to an estate....very practical but I love it lol.
> 
> Still haven't moved house yet but don't really expect any progress this week or next week with Xmas and new year, I think it will end up being the end of Jan....baby's due date lol. This is providing our buyer tried to remain patient lol, but I think her patience is running out, no room at the inn for a baby here though lol
> 
> Can't be too many people left who haven't had their babies lol, only us poor end of Jan folk lol

Our hypnobirthing teacher was going over some of the theories about getting labour started, and essentially concluded that the only thing there's any solid scientific evidence for is sex! The semen contains a chemical that softens the cervix (she mentioned it's most effective when taken orally, but made the men cover their ears for that bit :haha:). So, if you can manage it at all, get hubby upstairs! RLT is great for toning the cervix, so she recommended it for after delivery, to help get things back to normal. 



tjayne07 said:


> Congrats ladies on even more babies!
> 
> Are there many of us due at the end of Jan?
> only 9 days left until I hit 37 weeks yay!
> as much as id love for him to stay in as long as possible im so uncomfy now :( my pelvis feels like its burning away everytime I move and he's so low I feel like he's going to fall out at any time!
> good news though- last scan hopefully on tues for his kidney and still hoping for another all clear! Fingers crossed :) x

Good luck at your scan! I'm due on the 25th so still have a ways to go. We're in for the long haul! 



brunettebimbo said:


> I went in today for reduced movement and got sent home to get my bags. I'm just on the ward now waiting to be induced.

Good luck honey! I'll be thinking of you and your little baby boy xxx



Luvspnk31 said:


> Haven't been on for a few days, so much happening!!
> 
> Scgirl, been following on fb, and saw ur posts. Didn't realize how bad it was, wow! So glad u are both good.
> Bb- good luck, hope it goes quickly and well for you!!
> 
> Eliana is doing well! She is completely off oxygen. They have to finish the IV antibiotics, but at this point, she should come home tues!! So excited!! Our hospital is on "lockdown" due to an influenza death in our county, so no visitors under 18, and only parents are allowed in NICU. My older kiddos are so excited to meet her!
> I've been pumping since She wasn't able to take anything by mouth for a few days. She's been doing great with bottles, now if I and just get her to latch and nurse!
> 
> My BP is still pretty elevated, which makes me nervous. This is my first experience with pre-e, and I know it can take a while for things to settle down, but it's been reading like 160's / 90's still. I'm calling my mw in the am. Has anyone had any experience with this post partum?

Wonderful news! Roll on Tuesday :happydance: Really hope your BP settles down asap x

As for me, I feel like my body is starting to prepare for birth a little bit. I've started losing little bits of my plug, and have noticed an increase in the practice tightenings. My back has been getting a bit sore too, and I've had a few cramps. I am so excited! I'm sure it's not time yet, but I'd be pretty surprised if I went over 40 weeks. Full term on Sunday! :happydance:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lolly had her baby!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've had my baby!! Contractions started in my sleep around 6.30 this morning, by 9 I was in agony and felt lots of pressure, so my froend came round to sit for the girls. Felt the need to push in the car but literally just made it to the labour ward and on to the bed and then started pushing and at 9.35 baby Willow came into the world :cloud9: im in shock!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/6BEBBD1C-14C6-4891-B718-08EB60CA0AD2_zpsmzrpaulb.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's amazing! Congratulations :)


----------



## tjayne07

Wow lolly that was super fast! 

Congrats on a beautiful baby :) x


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is so beautiful Lolly :cloud9:


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Lauryn. Willow is beautiful and I love her name. xx


I have just had a sweep, I am 3cm and crampy xx


----------



## 0203

Congratulations lolly!!

So excited from updates from ab and bb (of there is anyone else I've missed sorry)

I'm not feeling anything yet! Feeling like baby is still a long way off!


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations Lolly. Lovely pic too


----------



## PrincessMommy

Buddy- yes! Everything is so different for me this time as well. With my son I lost my plug bit by bit a few weeks before I had him. I am hoping this means my cervix is starting to soften  I would be a ok if she came at 37w lol!!! She has already dropped over a week ago- maybe 2 now. 

Oh my goodness lolly!!! That was a quick delivery!! Glad all went well :D what a gorgeous baby!! I love that name :3 Ahhhh I can't wait! So jealous :) <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

3cm. Ready to break waters. Just need to wait for space on delivery. I've got constant pain in my bum cheeks and down the back of my legs!


----------



## Izzie74

Good luck bb


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations Lolly!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies! We are back home already, can't believe it!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/DE2AE766-9F47-4E9F-B5FB-552CBC15EDDB_zpsmqbterk7.jpg
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/C9945857-F526-4DCD-B0EE-5800DAD205AB_zpsanupiqjn.jpg

I'm so in love!!! <3

OMG BB & Ab! Maybe we'll all have our babies today!? Good luck ladies!


----------



## sethsmummy

Just look at that cute little face! <3


----------



## wifey2013

ttc_lolly said:


> I've had my baby!! Contractions started in my sleep around 6.30 this morning, by 9 I was in agony and felt lots of pressure, so my froend came round to sit for the girls. Felt the need to push in the car but literally just made it to the labour ward and on to the bed and then started pushing and at 9.35 baby Willow came into the world :cloud9: im in shock!

Amazing!! Congrats Lolly, she's beautiful!


----------



## Luvspnk31

ttc_lolly said:


> I've had my baby!! Contractions started in my sleep around 6.30 this morning, by 9 I was in agony and felt lots of pressure, so my froend came round to sit for the girls. Felt the need to push in the car but literally just made it to the labour ward and on to the bed and then started pushing and at 9.35 baby Willow came into the world :cloud9: im in shock!
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/6BEBBD1C-14C6-4891-B718-08EB60CA0AD2_zpsmzrpaulb.jpg


Congrats! She is beautiful!!


----------



## buddyIV

Massive congratulations Lolly! She's absolutely gorgeous! Xxx 

Good luck BB and ab....looking forward to hearing even more good news! Xxx


----------



## wifey2013

Just had my final ultrasound. Placenta has remained in a good position for a vaginal birth. Baby is weighing in right now at 8.5lbs! They may not let me go past my due date. Will find out later this afternoon.


----------



## ab75

Yay for being home lolly.

Had a bloody show. Just waiting on the pains kicking in xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thank you ladies!! I'm so in love <3

Eeek good luck Ab! :yipee:

Great news about the placenta wifey! Hope baby doesn't keep you waiting much longer :)


----------



## 0203

I'm feeling a bit impatient, trying not too but so many people keep texting me and asking if I'm having any signs....not one so far! Still have nine days until my due date anyway its already driving me crazy and grumpy haha

I'm thinking I'm going to call my midwife tomorrow to see if they can fit me in for an appointment, I thought appointments would be every week now but they don't want to see me until I'm overdue now, I was so sick with a cold last time I saw them that I forgot to ask loads of questions, I hope they don't mind! I'm also a bit concerned that my bump hasn't grown in three weeks even though the midwife wasn't bothered last time I saw her.

It would be great if we could get a lost together of who has had their babies already :)


----------



## waiting2c

Wow congrats lolly!! She is stunning!!! So jealous here with 4 weeks still to go lol!!

Good luck ab and bb!! Yay for more baby photos to come! Have t even made it to January yet lol!! This thread is so exciting these days!!!

As for me I am hot and sore, everything a he's now - have midwife appt this evening so will see what she says!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Lolly- you have her home already?!? Awwww :D look at her <3

Bb and ab- gooo go!! Rooting for y'all over here :3 so happy for you both ^_^

Ladies it looks like I am now transitioning in to labour any day. Got back from my ob appointment and my thoughts were correct. I am 3cm and 50% effaced. She is moving down and almost fully engaged. I am having probably one contraction an hour. Very little ones! My bowels are clearing today (I have gone 4 times already.. Geeze @[email protected]) I am full of energy and having the urge to nest quite badly. Her bag is packed- I just gotta run out for nipple cream later <3

Will be checking in for updates on you lovely ladies


----------



## wildchic

Lolly- she is beautiful:). Can't believe you are both home already! A warm congrats to you on your daughter 

Ab & BB- good luck, can't wait to hear an update! 
PM- hope things move quick and that it doesn't drag! Good luck to you too hun!


----------



## Mork

Congrats lolly! Beautiful girl with a beautiful name :) you have also given me hope that maybe my third will be quick!! (Fingers crossed) 
Congrats to all the other new mums too and good luck to those in labour!!! Xx


----------



## wildchic

Anyone's tummy really itching?? Gosh! I've been scratching my belly so much that I've scratched it open! Its crazy!

I go for a check up tomorrow with the doc who's standing in for my doc, so I'll have to explain everything all again, blah blah! 

I've got 2weeks until c-section(that's according to my doc and if he let's me go until 38weeks). I really wish it was my turn, kinda jealous of all you ladies,lol.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Feeling so disappointed. The dr called from the hospital and baby girl had another heart rate drop. She recovered on her own, but we won't be able to bring her home tomorrow. :( they want to do an ecg and an echo, we won't get results til tomorrow evening at least, maybe wed. They mentioned possibly sending her home on a monitor. I know she's in the best place for now, but I just want her home!! 
Kiwi- I don't know how u managed for months, it's only been a week and I'm a mess!


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Lolly- you have her home already?!? Awwww :D look at her <3
> 
> Bb and ab- gooo go!! Rooting for y'all over here :3 so happy for you both ^_^
> 
> Ladies it looks like I am now transitioning in to labour any day. Got back from my ob appointment and my thoughts were correct. I am 3cm and 50% effaced. She is moving down and almost fully engaged. I am having probably one contraction an hour. Very little ones! My bowels are clearing today (I have gone 4 times already.. Geeze @[email protected]) I am full of energy and having the urge to nest quite badly. Her bag is packed- I just gotta run out for nipple cream later <3
> 
> Will be checking in for updates on you lovely ladies

Exciting!! Good luck honey :happydance:



Luvspnk31 said:


> Feeling so disappointed. The dr called from the hospital and baby girl had another heart rate drop. She recovered on her own, but we won't be able to bring her home tomorrow. :( they want to do an ecg and an echo, we won't get results til tomorrow evening at least, maybe wed. They mentioned possibly sending her home on a monitor. I know she's in the best place for now, but I just want her home!!
> Kiwi- I don't know how u managed for months, it's only been a week and I'm a mess!

Sending loads of :hugs: I really hope you get to bring her home soon x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Luvs- I'm so sorry to hear about babys heart rate :( hopefully that doesn't happen again :'(


----------



## hopeful2012

Just got home from the doctors appt. He said everything was fine, but I have 2+ ketones, 1+protein in my urine so I have strict orders to drink lots of water. I'm also only measuring at 36 weeks instead of 37 which isn't a big deal. Baby has moved down and is starting to engage. I'm at 2cm and 40% effaced. Doc thinks I have 2 weeks at the most. I'm so crampy. My blood pressure was slightly elevated but not bad. I'll go back next Wednesday the 7th if I haven't gone in labor. He will schedule my induction then for 39 weeks if I haven't had her. I was planning on working until I went into labor but I'm thinking if he gives me a date next week, I may go out next Friday ( it's only a couple days)


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies, so after my update this afternoon, I was waiting for my report to be written up by the dr. at the ultrasound clinic, when she was done she came out and told me that baby is measuring big and that I have too much amniotic fluid, she thinks possible GD. She suggested doing a few non-stress tests before baby arrives. 

Anyways, later in the afternoon I had an apt with my OB/gyn and she said not to be too worried. Baby is in the 79th percentile and she's delivered babies well into the 95th percentile. She also doesn't think I have GD. As for the amniotic fluid she said it doesn't hurt to do some follow up non-stress tests until baby comes and we're going to have one tomorrow at 8:55am.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Wifey- dont worry! My baby is in the 85% now... They thought I had GD with my son cuz he was so huge for my size. But I had tests done and I guess I just make big babies :p all will be fine!! Don't you stress :)

Buddy- thanks! I'm excited! He says it could be any day now and cancelled my scheduled c section so I couldn't be more happy! I was hoping the kiddos would have at least a tiny gap in their birthdays. Since my son was born feb 10th of this year @[email protected] as long as she is fully developed and healthy I will be happy! She is already measuring a week + ahead and I also got those steroid shots in the hospital while I was in pre-term for her lungs. So I know they will be developed. 

I can't contain it!! So excited!! 8D I wanna jump for joy!! But I think I'll clean the house instead :3


----------



## ttc_lolly

Luvs, so sorry you might not get to take your baby home when you thought :hugs: keep your chin up lovely, she'll be back with you soon and she's definitely in the best place <3

It's so exciting in here! I wonder how BB & Ab are getting on? Keep coming on to look for an update! 

It was so odd coming home from the hospital after only arriving 3hrs before :lol: the midwives looked at my suitcase (a small weekend one with a pully handle BUT packed to the brim!) and laughed :rofl: I had used one pair of pyjamas, a towel, a maternity pad and a vest and sleepsuit for Willow. That was it! So I didn't get my homebirth but I feel like I practically did at the same time lol! It's 4am here and Willow had a breastfeed at 11.45 and she's still asleep. I, of course, can not switch off and am wide awake and keep checking her to make sure she's ok :wacko: going to regret this no sleeping tomorrow when I'm like a zombie!


----------



## ab75

Nothing happening for me. All pains stopped!!


----------



## Izzie74

Back from my midwife appointment and glucose levels are really high. She took bloods after the urine dip. My gtt came back fine, but that was a long time ago. Now I have to wait til Friday for the results. Feeling a little worried...


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ab- did the pains start happening I the afternoon in to the night and stop when you woke up? If so you were probably in practice labour! It means you're probably very close! I had the same thing happen last night and I was freaking out thinking it could be the night. Woke up this am and I was fine. A little bummed out- but I know she has to cook more. Any extra day in there is a good day!

My grandfather that passed when I was little (I was apparently his favorite thing in the whole world before he left) would have had his birthday tomorrow. My mother is convinced he is trying to make her come then  I am not sure. I told her either tomorrow or the 6th (my husbands birthday) if she must come in the next week haha!

Izzie- it must be tough waiting for those results :( I am sorry they were high and I hope all comes out ok. Keep us updated <3

How is everyone else feeling? Bb- I hope that baby is out!!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It's very surreal seeing people having their babies when i still have 3 n half weeks left, n I'm pretty sure il go up to due date, not dropped at all, baby still seems to be free, have no idea about the plug and don't feel any signs that anything might happen soon. 
I have a scan on Monday (my birthday), iv grown so much in the last week, I'm huge!! I'm convinced baby is already weighing in around 7lb n will probably be a 9lb odd baby, shud really finish packing my hospital bag!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

INMT- don't be discouraged!! It could happen literally any time! And if not you will have a nice big, healthy baby!! My son was 9.1ibs and 2 days over due <3 some women never get any pre labour signs- I was one of them last time!! This time I have tons!


----------



## wildchic

Just updating- had my appointment about 2 hours ago. My bp is a little high(according to dr) & there's protein in my urine. Dr also says that my swelling is not normal, so they want monitor me. I've been admitted to hospital, so now I wait!


----------



## wifey2013

So I had my non-stress test today and everything looks good. I have another one booked for next week if LO doesn't come before then. Now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## waiting2c

Well it is New Years eve here now, tomorrow is officially January and it is definitely less than a month till I get my baby girl! 

Can't believe how many December babies we ended up with in here, it has been so super exciting! Checking in soany times a day now lol!

Do you think you will all stay around on here till the end? I hope so! 

I have zero labour signs so far, but am still a lot earlier than a lot of you so am not surprised. I would love to be early but am happy for her to bake for another week or so yet. Have finally gotten around to washing all the baby clothes so at least feel a little more organised now.


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's here :) Elijah John born at 2.25am weighing 6lb 10oz at 37+6 weeks. He is perfect. Picture in my journal.


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> He's here :) Elijah John born at 2.25am weighing 6lb 10oz at 37+6 weeks. He is perfect. Picture in my journal.

Congratulations. Will head to your journal for a nosey at pics! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Congrats bb!! So glad all went well :) go enjoy some much deserved cuddle time <3


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> He's here :) Elijah John born at 2.25am weighing 6lb 10oz at 37+6 weeks. He is perfect. Picture in my journal.

Ahhh...wonderful news! Huge congratulations! I'm off to your journal to see his gorgeous wee face! X


----------



## hopeful2012

Congrats! Love the name!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaay congrats BB!! :wohoo:


----------



## Pix

Congrats to all the amazing deliveries!!! Good luck to those in recovery, take care of yourselves! 

Due on Saturday and officially miserable. Been in prelabor for weeks. I'm drained and exhausted. Mostly just stalking to keep up with everyone!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Pix- what pre labour signs have you been getting?? And since when?? Have you been dilated?


----------



## wifey2013

brunettebimbo said:


> He's here :) Elijah John born at 2.25am weighing 6lb 10oz at 37+6 weeks. He is perfect. Picture in my journal.

Congrats!!


----------



## hopeful2012

I started freaking out tonight- doctor is saying 2 weeks or less. My freak out is because my house that was clean seems dirty now- the 2 year old has toys everywhere, I have clothes i need to put up, the nursery isn't done, I haven't started decorating the nursery, filled out leave paperwork, or finished buying drug for the baby. I have the essentials I just need more of some things an want others. I'm passing lots of my plug tonight, feeling very cramps, an My belly is getting tightening that are uncomfortable but not really painful. I know that I could still go two weeks but I'm really anxious tonight. I don't feel prepared at all for a new baby.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hopeful you'll never be fully prepared. I thought I was but now that we are home I've realised I'm not. :lol:


----------



## Izzie74

How long did you leave it to get your nursing bras? I'm going to get measured next week and will be 36 1/2 wks by then. I'm sure the store will advise me, but how much did you grow after baby was born. I've barely changed at all during pregnancy!


----------



## wifey2013

Izzie74 said:


> How long did you leave it to get your nursing bras? I'm going to get measured next week and will be 36 1/2 wks by then. I'm sure the store will advise me, but how much did you grow after baby was born. I've barely changed at all during pregnancy!

It's my first so Im not sure how big I'll get after LO a comes but I bought 3-4 of them from Walmart (3 sleep, 1 day) last week. Once LO comes I'll go to a proper store to get fitted. I just wanted to have some ready when he makes his arrival because I doubt I'll want to go shopping in the first week or two - let alone leave the house - it's freezing here!!


----------



## Pix

PrincessMommy said:


> Pix- what pre labour signs have you been getting?? And since when?? Have you been dilated?

36 weeks I started with Braxton hicks that patterned. Christmas day I started prodomal labor. Sigh. Its annoying. But also patterned. Usually starting at 11pm until sun up contractions every 20 minutes and can range down to every 5. The past couple days they have been getting stronger but I know nothing is really going to happen because I'm not screaming through them... Yet. 

Unfortunately my hospital doesn't check for dialation until I'm in labor. :-( and even then its very limited. Due date in 3 days.

I wish I had some sign like plug loss. But I think I'll end up late again.. :-( meaning baby will be about 9lbs which is what they are estimating. 

I bought sports bras. I found they gave better support than the actual nursing bras. I did enjoy the ones that you could pull to the side but still partial to the sports bras.

I don't know if I am ready either. When he gets here I have some $ saved in case we have to go out and get this or that.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ah it has been the same for me pix.. Except I have been losing plug for a few weeks now and I did get checked- I am at 3cm and 50%. 

That's a big baby! My son was 2 days late and 9.1ibs!! So I know the pain ;) hoping this one comes around 37-38 weeks so she can be a bit smaller lol. I can only do so much! 

I had only been crampy at night until today... This morning I am cramping up every hour again.. Still losing bits of plug and I was kept up all night by braxton hicks :| how is everyone else here feeling?

Hopeful- I am totally not ready for the new baby either. You are not alone! As bb said.. I don't think anyone is ever truly ready! I have an almost 11mo so when I come home with baby it's going to be veeeeerryy interesting. He is just starting to crawl and get in to everything... OI!!!


----------



## hopeful2012

Thanks ladies! My anxiety just flares from time to time and I let it get the best of me last night. I ran around cleaning and putting up clothes until late and then had to sit down due to having contractions so frequently. I'm still very crampy today. I finally was able to get my leave paperwork from my employer and they apparently decided to schedule a baby shower since I'm thinking next Friday will be my last day. My baby shower will be on next Thursday. I hope they didn't jinx me because for some reason when we plan showers the mother ends up going out before it. We'll see! It looks like I have 6 days of work left! I can't wait to be at home.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Congrats bb! He is beautiful! 

Get to bring our little princess home today! She will be on an apnea monitor for at least a month, hopefully not longer. Just excited to be home with her!


----------



## wifey2013

Ladies, it's my first baby and I'm not sure if this is normal. I'm 39+1 and I've lost no plug as of yet or had any BH. I get some cramps but not tightning ones. Has anyone here gone into labor but had no signs or symptoms until they started contractions?


----------



## 0203

So happy you are bringing her hope luvspnk


Happy new year everybody! 

I'm feeling so frustrated, yesterday I woke up at 2.30am with cramps and had cramps all day although they were little and far apart, yesterday evening they got to 7 minutes apart but then I went to bed and they stopped after about 2 hours. This morning I woke up and it's been exactly the same, cramps through out the day but in no pattern now it's the evening and they are every 8 minutes or so apart. Frustrated because I don't even belive it's labor, they are really low down and it doesn't feel like my bump is tightening, they are so hard to explain. Just want to know what my body is up to! 

I probably sound like an idiot!


----------



## waiting2c

Wifey I lost no plug and had no contractions etc with my ds until aftery waters broke at 40+2 so I think it can go either way.


----------



## buddyIV

wifey2013 said:


> Ladies, it's my first baby and I'm not sure if this is normal. I'm 39+1 and I've lost no plug as of yet or had any BH. I get some cramps but not tightning ones. Has anyone here gone into labor but had no signs or symptoms until they started contractions?

Like waiting2c said, I think it can go either way. I had signs with my DS, and have started having a few pre-labour signs this time too, but I know lots of Mums who went into labour almost as if someone had flicked a switch. 

Awesome news *luvspnk*! What a wonderful start to 2015! X


----------



## itsnowmyturn

We're all having a baby this month!! Unless the late Jan babies decide to be naughty and stay in till Feb, me n my girl will be having words about that, iv decided Monday 19th or Sunday 18th is when she's coming lol, there is no negotiations here we have an understanding lol


----------



## buddyIV

Izzie74 said:


> How long did you leave it to get your nursing bras? I'm going to get measured next week and will be 36 1/2 wks by then. I'm sure the store will advise me, but how much did you grow after baby was born. I've barely changed at all during pregnancy!

I'm planning on getting my nursing bras this week. I was going to get them earlier, but my boobs have grown so much I decided to leave it as late as possible! If I remember correctly I went up another cup size once my milk came in, but they settled down again. I think I went from a A to a D last time, and this time it'll be a B to about a DD/E I think...if not bigger! 



itsnowmyturn said:


> We're all having a baby this month!! Unless the late Jan babies decide to be naughty and stay in till Feb, me n my girl will be having words about that, iv decided Monday 19th or Sunday 18th is when she's coming lol, there is no negotiations here we have an understanding lol

Wooooo! So exciting isn't it!? I like your understanding...maybe i should have a chat with mine too :haha: I'm not due till the 25th, and baby better not even consider staying in till Feb! Given the prelabour signs I've been having I'd be delighted with a baby next week! Anytime after I'm full term on Sunday please!


----------



## ab75

With dd2 I had no signs, waters went then contractions and she arrived 50mins later. This time I have been in prodromal labour since xmas eve. So ready for the real thing now!!! Xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Come out babies!!!!! 8D


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Buddy I'm due on the 23rd so only a couple of days before u, we already have a few birthdays in Feb so I would Really appreciate it if she would listen to my requests lol


----------



## Pix

PrincessMommy said:


> Come out babies!!!!! 8D

This made me giggle!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Yes! I thought perhaps if I did a little dance for her earlier and told her to come out when she's done cookin on Saturday... Maybe she would be intrigued and come out for a visit!!! 30 min later I went to the bathroom and lost probably the biggest mucus plug I've ever seen o_o it was as big as my palm -gag- I've been having little contractions since...

Perhaps you should do the same!! I just poked my belly and was like "COME OUT BABY!!!!!" :D


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lol I don't want my baby out just yet we don't have a move date and absolutely no idea where half of her stuff is plus i haven't finished my hospital bag yet. 16 days is my request lol, just over 2 weeks and she's allowed out lol


----------



## wifey2013

I'm so ready for baby, but have no signs. I've been trying all the old wives tales, but no dice. Anyone have anything that worked for them in the past?


----------



## PrincessMommy

Wifey did you try nipple stimulation yet? Also lots of sex!


----------



## wifey2013

PrincessMommy said:


> Wifey did you try nipple stimulation yet? Also lots of sex!

How do you do nipple stimulation? I'll try anything! lol


----------



## PrincessMommy

https://www.birthingnaturally.net/cn/technique/nipple.html :) hope it works!

Well ladies I have lost an extreme amount of plug tonight. About as much as my friggen palm the first time (around 2pm)! Then I've been losing quarter size pices since. I started cramping right after the first bout of plug.. Then it stopped for a few hours and came around again. Now I'm getting contractions that increase in intensity. Mostly in my back and they wrap around to my groin. I hope this isn't back labour again because I had that last time and it was awful!!!

Wish me luck tonight!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck PM xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy January ladies!!! Ahhh c'monn babies :dance:

How's everyone doing? Sorry I'm not getting on much... forgot how hard this newborn lark is :lol: Willow and I are doing great! She's such a little gem bless her, we barely know she's even here! It's really refreshing as we had a hard time with DD2, she was very high needs and grumpy. Long may this continue!

Princess Mommy, that sounds promising! Good luck :flower:

Ab, hope little man doesn't keep you waiting much longer! x


----------



## PrincessMommy

I go to sleep and it stops!!!! :( gaaaaaaahhh I sat thru like 8 hours of contractions for nothing T_T and I know it will happen again tonight too. It just keeps getting worse every night!!

My parents are out of town though, so I guess I would rather her come when they get home. Or else my sister has to watch my son and that is just not ok with me :| she's constantly on her phone instead of paying attention to him. When he was little she took a "selfie" with him and proceeded to post it on social networking sites instead of watching him after. He would have fallen off of her lap and on to the floor had I not been there. Ugh. 

Somebody save me from this hell D:


----------



## 0203

Hi everybody, I haven't had Chance to check the last couple of pages but I hope you are all well. Not sure if you remember my last post a couple of days a go saying I was so fed up of what I thought was false labour. Well about 2 hours after that my waters broke and it turns out I was 4cm! Baby Henry Stuart was born at 8.31am on 01/01/15 weighing 7lb 0.5 oz at 39+1 weeks

We had a very happy new year!! I can't believe he is actually here (and that he is a he) love him so much! Can't wait for more jellybeans announcements!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ahhhhhh congrats!!! :) how wonderful!!!! So happy for you <3 welcome to the world, little man :D


----------



## wifey2013

0203 said:


> Hi everybody, I haven't had Chance to check the last couple of pages but I hope you are all well. Not sure if you remember my last post a couple of days a go saying I was so fed up of what I thought was false labour. Well about 2 hours after that my waters broke and it turns out I was 4cm! Baby Henry Stuart was born at 8.31am on 01/01/15 weighing 7lb 0.5 oz at 39+1 weeks
> 
> We had a very happy new year!! I can't believe he is actually here (and that he is a he) love him so much! Can't wait for more jellybeans announcements!

Congratulations!!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Still no wifi in the new house and missing all these gorgeous babies being born. Congratulations to all whose had their babies already.
Too many pages to catch up on. And its going to be next friday until I get wifi now. So good luck to who goes in to labour before then and congratulations in advance xxx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Wifey! Did the nipple stimulation bring you any contractions?? (If you tried it)


----------



## wifey2013

PrincessMommy said:


> Wifey! Did the nipple stimulation bring you any contractions?? (If you tried it)

I just saw your link now! Thank you :) I will try it this afternoon.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Let me know!! I've heard it works wonders 8D


----------



## wildchic

Congrats 0203:)


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies

I was admitted to hospital the 30th and doc was going to do a c-section the 31st. Theatre was booked and everything, then he decided not to go ahead with it coz babies were happy inside and he wanted their lungs to get stronger. In the mean time, I'm swelling more & more! Can barely walk & sleeping is a nightmare! 

On a happy note, I'll be 37weeks tomorrow(according to my ticker). So I'm happy:)


To all of you with babies born, I hope things are going smoothly and that your little ones are bringing you so much joy!


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> https://www.birthingnaturally.net/cn/technique/nipple.html :) hope it works!
> 
> Well ladies I have lost an extreme amount of plug tonight. About as much as my friggen palm the first time (around 2pm)! Then I've been losing quarter size pices since. I started cramping right after the first bout of plug.. Then it stopped for a few hours and came around again. Now I'm getting contractions that increase in intensity. Mostly in my back and they wrap around to my groin. I hope this isn't back labour again because I had that last time and it was awful!!!
> 
> Wish me luck tonight!!

Really hope things get going for you PM! Will be thinking of you xxx



ttc_lolly said:


> Happy January ladies!!! Ahhh c'monn babies :dance:
> 
> How's everyone doing? Sorry I'm not getting on much... forgot how hard this newborn lark is :lol: Willow and I are doing great! She's such a little gem bless her, we barely know she's even here! It's really refreshing as we had a hard time with DD2, she was very high needs and grumpy. Long may this continue!
> 
> Princess Mommy, that sounds promising! Good luck :flower:
> 
> Ab, hope little man doesn't keep you waiting much longer! x

Awww...Willow sounds like a wee dream! I'm hoping for a more chilled out baby this time as DS was soooo grumpy lol! 



0203 said:


> Hi everybody, I haven't had Chance to check the last couple of pages but I hope you are all well. Not sure if you remember my last post a couple of days a go saying I was so fed up of what I thought was false labour. Well about 2 hours after that my waters broke and it turns out I was 4cm! Baby Henry Stuart was born at 8.31am on 01/01/15 weighing 7lb 0.5 oz at 39+1 weeks
> 
> We had a very happy new year!! I can't believe he is actually here (and that he is a he) love him so much! Can't wait for more jellybeans announcements!

:happydance: Aaahhhhhh! congratulations! Wonderful news! 



wifey2013 said:


> PrincessMommy said:
> 
> 
> Wifey! Did the nipple stimulation bring you any contractions?? (If you tried it)
> 
> I just saw your link now! Thank you :) I will try it this afternoon.Click to expand...

Nipple stimulation and sex are the only two things my MW said actually work! Good luck :winkwink:



wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I was admitted to hospital the 30th and doc was going to do a c-section the 31st. Theatre was booked and everything, then he decided not to go ahead with it coz babies were happy inside and he wanted their lungs to get stronger. In the mean time, I'm swelling more & more! Can barely walk & sleeping is a nightmare!
> 
> On a happy note, I'll be 37weeks tomorrow(according to my ticker). So I'm happy:)
> 
> 
> To all of you with babies born, I hope things are going smoothly and that your little ones are bringing you so much joy!

That's fantastic that you've made it to full term with the twins! I'm in awe of you as I'm uncomfortable enough with one in here! Xxx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Thanks buddy! Nothing ended up happening :( still losing lots of plug today and cramping up. I assume my bout of contractions will be more painful tonight as they keep getting worse every night :(


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies! Congratulations to those who has had their babies already. I'm still losing plug and cramping daily but no baby yet. I got some news today that apparently our house is in active foreclosure! We haven't been served yet, I actually called to make 2 payments and that's when they told me. It was a complete shock. I knew we were behind but I didn't get any paperwork on that. Of course with yesterday being the new year, the person handling our account isn't in today and nobody could tell me if or what to do to stop it. So I get to worry about this until Monday- the worst part is we were supposed to work on the nursery and I don't want to put any money in it if we're gonna have to move. Luckily, I know that God is in control and there's a plan. My husband told his fastballs response was- there's always room here. move in, save your money until you can buy th land you want. It may be a sign that we need to start over somewhere else. I have this strange peace about it for now and hopefully it will last the weekend. Not the best timing but it will work out. We would be cramped at his parents house but I'm sure we could make it work. We are.still working on the painting the crib since we'll still need it either way, so I still have some projects to work on


----------



## wifey2013

PrincessMommy said:


> Let me know!! I've heard it works wonders 8D

Doesn't seem to be working. Since doing it I had two minor cramps that lasted about 15-20 seconds each but weren't painful and we're almost two hours apart. Here's hoping though!! I may give it another try before going to sleep.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Hopeful- so sorry that's happening to y'all :( it will all work out! We had to stay with my parents for the same reason a few months ago before we moved in here... Now we are here and I'm in love with this place!! Everything happens for a reason :)

Wifey- just keep doing it!! 4 min on one nipple, wait 4 min, then do the other. Wait 4 min and repeat for a few cycles! Then wait 15 min and do it again!! It's a lot of work but I have heard from many friends its what made them labour! Good luck to you :)


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Thanks buddy! Nothing ended up happening :( still losing lots of plug today and cramping up. I assume my bout of contractions will be more painful tonight as they keep getting worse every night :(

:hugs: one things for sure, your body is gearing up for birth. Even if it doesn't happen today it's gonna happen soon! I've had a lot of pre-labour signs this week so fingers crossed it won't be too long for me either! 



hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! Congratulations to those who has had their babies already. I'm still losing plug and cramping daily but no baby yet. I got some news today that apparently our house is in active foreclosure! We haven't been served yet, I actually called to make 2 payments and that's when they told me. It was a complete shock. I knew we were behind but I didn't get any paperwork on that. Of course with yesterday being the new year, the person handling our account isn't in today and nobody could tell me if or what to do to stop it. So I get to worry about this until Monday- the worst part is we were supposed to work on the nursery and I don't want to put any money in it if we're gonna have to move. Luckily, I know that God is in control and there's a plan. My husband told his fastballs response was- there's always room here. move in, save your money until you can buy th land you want. It may be a sign that we need to start over somewhere else. I have this strange peace about it for now and hopefully it will last the weekend. Not the best timing but it will work out. We would be cramped at his parents house but I'm sure we could make it work. We are.still working on the painting the crib since we'll still need it either way, so I still have some projects to work on

Oh my goodness, that's the last thing you need right now! :hugs: So sorry you're having to deal with this, but you've got a great attitude to it...it will all work out in the end, and thankfully you've got some family support around you. I hope Monday brings some good news with it xxx


----------



## 0203

Thanks for all the congratulations, I really can't believe he is here :) here is a little picture Henry Stuart born 01/01/15
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1420215911979.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Awful news about the house but try not to worry, I spent ages worrying about whether we will be moved before baby comes but about 4 weeks ago I just stopped worrying and decided to just wait n see n figured that everything will work out in the end and although the situation isn't ideal it could be worse. I do still get little bits where I worry because it is going to close to due date that we move and I don't want a late baby but then I just think of the positive side of if I have had her I can help a little more hopefully. Look at the positives of it all and then ul feel more relaxed about if it does happen. Good luck xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

0203 said:


> Hi everybody, I haven't had Chance to check the last couple of pages but I hope you are all well. Not sure if you remember my last post a couple of days a go saying I was so fed up of what I thought was false labour. Well about 2 hours after that my waters broke and it turns out I was 4cm! Baby Henry Stuart was born at 8.31am on 01/01/15 weighing 7lb 0.5 oz at 39+1 weeks
> 
> We had a very happy new year!! I can't believe he is actually here (and that he is a he) love him so much! Can't wait for more jellybeans announcements!

Yaaay fantastic news 0203, huge congrats on the birth of baby Henry <3



wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I was admitted to hospital the 30th and doc was going to do a c-section the 31st. Theatre was booked and everything, then he decided not to go ahead with it coz babies were happy inside and he wanted their lungs to get stronger. In the mean time, I'm swelling more & more! Can barely walk & sleeping is a nightmare!
> 
> On a happy note, I'll be 37weeks tomorrow(according to my ticker). So I'm happy:)
> 
> 
> To all of you with babies born, I hope things are going smoothly and that your little ones are bringing you so much joy!

That's great the doctor decided you didn't need to meet the babies so soon after all, but not so good for you swelling, not being able to walk or sleep!! :hugs: hopefully they won't make you wait much longer now you're term?



0203 said:


> Thanks for all the congratulations, I really can't believe he is here :) here is a little picture Henry Stuart born 01/01/15

What a little beauty!! :cloud9:

Hi ladies! :flower: sorry to those of you in early labour that doesn't seem to be developing much further. Things can change so suddenly though so don't lose hope, baby has to come out at some point :lol:

I feel as though I've really been through the wars! My milk came in a couple of days ago so I'm so engorged it's not even funny :nope: you forget about these joys!! Willow is doing her best to keep up with the supply but her tummy is just too little, so I'm just riding it out and hoping my body realises we don't need this much milk soon and it buggers off :haha: she's still a little superstar, however her awake/sleep routine is exactly the same as it was when she was in my tummy - sleeps all day, and comes alive at night! :dohh: last night was pretty bad, I'm so glad OH is off work to help out with the older girls in the morning so I can get a lie in, but not looking forward to when he's back after next week and I'm left to get up on little sleep and do the school run and keep DD2 entertained whilst feeling like a zombie! I'm sure we'll cope, will just have to get used to this no sleeping lark now :lol:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Buddy- thanks! Yes it's just one of those things @[email protected] I hope we both go soon with all the labour signs <3

0203- he is stunning!!! Isn't it great to have little man all to yourself?? :)


----------



## Izzie74

Lovely photo of Henry. Such a cute pose!


----------



## wifey2013

0203 said:


> Thanks for all the congratulations, I really can't believe he is here :) here is a little picture Henry Stuart born 01/01/15

He is so adorable! Enjoy every minute!!


----------



## wildchic

0203- he is gorgeous! Aah, congrats once again!


----------



## Izzie74

So I'm just over 36 weeks and seem to have lost my appetite. Did this happen to anyone else? I'm still eating, but more picking here and there instead of feeling the need to eat. Baby is still active, so not worried about her, and trying to keep up fluid intake. Going out for lunch tomorrow so guess I'll be eating a 'proper' meal then.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh I varied day to day. Some days I had no appetite at all and others I ate loads!


----------



## ab75

He's gorgeous 0203.
Some days I hardly eat anything too xx


----------



## wildchic

Izzy- I think its normal to lose your appetite. I'm the same like the other ladies, some days I'll eat loads, but other days I will just nibble here and there. 
I have been drinking loads of water though, which is out of the norm for me coz I hate water! 

Ab- I see you're 39+4weeks. It seems you'll be going right up to 40w or you'll be overdue. Wow, aren't you getting impatient?


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies, hope all those super cute babies are doing well!!! Lovely pic 0203!!

I am feeling really crampy today, but nothing that can be timed or anything so don't know if it's the start of anything or just cramps. Not really sure what the protocol is either as am to have c section regardless so do I wait till I am certain in established labour then call to go in, or once I know I am having some form of contractions. Might need to call midwife in next day or so to ask just so I know when time comes.

Hope all of you are doing well!!


----------



## buddyIV

0203 said:


> Thanks for all the congratulations, I really can't believe he is here :) here is a little picture Henry Stuart born 01/01/15

Awww...he's gorgeous! Congratulations again! X


----------



## hopeful2012

3 am and wide awake again. I'm so uncomfortable. I don't feel like I'm doin anything but my back hips and belly all ache so I can't sleep. Plus of course my mind won't shut off about the house so that's not helping. If I don't get some answers Monday I'll be calling the ob for a nerve/ sleeping pill. It's rainy here so there's not much to do, I can't even work on the crib because of the weather.


----------



## ab75

Wildchic. I am totally fed up now. Having false labour almost every night. I don't think I will have this baby any time soon. 

How are you all? Xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Getting to the point where sleep is tough now, I can't wait to sleep on my belly again, very fortunate iv managed it throughout except for the last few.weeks but sleeping on my side is starting to hurt my shoulder, ribs and bum muscle. 

Really hope u get ur baby before due date (that goes for everyone) I will be so upset if I go over, 40 weeks should mean 40 weeks lol, especially when they r considered.term at 37 n we all no when we conceived etc, I mean jeez I cud give them my ovulation date if they want lol. 

Hopefully going to get news regarding the house tomorrow and can start planning on when we might move, I'm pretty sure we're only.waiting for the solicitors searches and contracts to be done then we will be done but it all seems to take so long, really preying our buyer stays patient!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Same here ab :( it's extremely frustrating. Ughhhh. Cramps thru the day. Last night i actually didnt have it but I had it all week leading up to it. Thursday night was the worst for me. I remember labour pains with my son and it felt much like that. I was like oooooooh my god not again!!!


----------



## wildchic

I know how you all feel! I'm right there with you gals! Cramps all the time and nothing!

I'm hopefully doing my c-section at the end of next week then things will go back to normal(I'm hoping!). 
I hate sleeping on my sides and turning is a mission!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Wilchic- at least you will have relief soon! Just take it easy with the c section, love! That incision mark is painfulllll >__<

Question for you ladies. Starting this morning when I got up I had a loooot more moisture than I am used to. Lately I haven't had nearly as much discharge as I did when this far along with my son. Mostly plug has been coming out. But this morning I have already had to change my undies after having them on not even a few hours- I am getting a few squirts of luquidy moisture coming when I get up and move around. It seems really watery to me... I can't tell if its discharge or maybe I'm leaking waters? Has anyone had a slow water leak in previous pregnancies? I have an appointment first thing in the morning tomorrow so I can have my dr check but for now I'm just curious.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Is there anyone here other than me not losing plug, not having cramps, not having any braxton hicks, not having any signs at all that the baby may be coming at any point?? Everyone else seems to be getting lots of signs that things will be happening soon but I'm not, I really don't want to go over, il be devastated if iv not had her by her due date


----------



## ab75

PM my waters were trickling with dd1. What you are describing is what I went through. Wet all day until they eventually popped at 530pm xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

INMT- don't worry!! I had pretty much no symptoms with my son and then one day at 40w exactly i started having back labour. It lasted two more days and then he was here via c section! My waters never broke. I lost a tad bit of what I thought was plug there at the end but that was all I remember. I wasn't dilated or effeced before labour either! Don't get down about it hun!! Baby will be here soon :)

AB- I hope my waters don't break tonight o_o I have heard this can go on for days. It really isn't a large amount. Just spots ranging from nickel to quarter dollar size each time I leak. Is this how it was for you? Usually I hear women leak more but I did experience a lot of stress and cramping the past few days. I know stress can bring it on.


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> Is there anyone here other than me not losing plug, not having cramps, not having any braxton hicks, not having any signs at all that the baby may be coming at any point?? Everyone else seems to be getting lots of signs that things will be happening soon but I'm not, I really don't want to go over, il be devastated if iv not had her by her due date

Me! I've had no signs at all! Am a little behind you in wks, but nothing. My mw said that no one is the same, and some people will have no signs at all. I don't think we need to worry about it.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I have a growth scan and consultant appointment tomorrow, really hoping everything is ok, being just over 37 weeks I no if they have any concerns they will just say go home get ur bag n come in, I don't want my baby to share my birthday poor thing, I want her slightly later in Jan, 18th or 19th is what we agreed on (me and the baby lol) so hopefully they will say she's around 6 to 7lb and say she's starting to engage n that were on the way lol, can't blame a girl for wishing lol


----------



## wifey2013

itsnowmyturn said:


> Is there anyone here other than me not losing plug, not having cramps, not having any braxton hicks, not having any signs at all that the baby may be coming at any point?? Everyone else seems to be getting lots of signs that things will be happening soon but I'm not, I really don't want to go over, il be devastated if iv not had her by her due date

Me!! Up until about 1-2 days ago I had no BH. I think I may have had a few yesterday, but I'm still not sure. I've lost no plug so far and I'm 39+5. I have no idea when my little guy will make his appearance...


----------



## hopeful2012

I'm having signs but nothing seems to be happening. I kinda wish it would stop because it just gets my hopes up and then nothing. I've been super uncomfortable all weekend with back pain, cramps, etc. I have enjoyed my weekend at home with the toddler, we had to stay inside because of rain but we have napped, snuggled, and played. I think when we get up we might bake cookies for a tea party with daddy, paint our nails, and play dress up some more.


----------



## ab75

Just so you all know.....
Little Rohan is in ICU waiting to get transferred to Yorkhill in Glasgow. He is on a ventilator. I will update when I know anything else but in the meantime I am sure Tara would appreciate if you could all keep them in your thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Wilchic- at least you will have relief soon! Just take it easy with the c section, love! That incision mark is painfulllll >__<
> 
> Question for you ladies. Starting this morning when I got up I had a loooot more moisture than I am used to. Lately I haven't had nearly as much discharge as I did when this far along with my son. Mostly plug has been coming out. But this morning I have already had to change my undies after having them on not even a few hours- I am getting a few squirts of luquidy moisture coming when I get up and move around. It seems really watery to me... I can't tell if its discharge or maybe I'm leaking waters? Has anyone had a slow water leak in previous pregnancies? I have an appointment first thing in the morning tomorrow so I can have my dr check but for now I'm just curious.

Amniotic fluid has a really distinctive sweetish smell, so (gross I know!) wear a pad and you should be able to smell if it's your waters. Definitely mention it tomorrow though, as they might even check for you. 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Is there anyone here other than me not losing plug, not having cramps, not having any braxton hicks, not having any signs at all that the baby may be coming at any point?? Everyone else seems to be getting lots of signs that things will be happening soon but I'm not, I really don't want to go over, il be devastated if iv not had her by her due date

Don't worry honey :hugs: It'll happen eventually regardless of signs! I wonder sometimes if I'm going to end up being the last jellybean to pop.... I'll be alone in here singing "alllll by myselfffff" :haha:

Even though I'm pretty uncomfortable, and feel like I'm at full stretch carrying this bump around, im trying to enjoy every bit of this pregnancy. It'll be our last baby, so I just want to make the most of it :cloud9: so, on that note.... I'm FULL TERM today! :hugs: Woooo! I never made it this far with DS so I'm super duper happy!


----------



## waiting2c

Oh no ab!! Please keep us updated! Poor Tara! Last thing she needed. Hope Rohan is ok!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

itsnowmyturn said:


> Is there anyone here other than me not losing plug, not having cramps, not having any braxton hicks, not having any signs at all that the baby may be coming at any point?? Everyone else seems to be getting lots of signs that things will be happening soon but I'm not, I really don't want to go over, il be devastated if iv not had her by her due date

I'm not having any signs or anything either. I had a sharp pain earlier around my foof but that was it. Getting fed up now. Climbing into bed is a struggle and a half lol. The moses basket is set up downstairs. The cot and wardrobe are up. Its only our room we need to sort out for the other moses basket to fit. I need to sort kitchen too but me and the house are mostly ready for her now.
Last time I seen the consultant they wrote in my notes that I will have a sweep on my duedate and induced at 40+7. I bet I will have to be induced as I've always said I had a feeling she may come sooner. 
I've got her hospital bag all sorted, just need to do mine.


----------



## 0203

itsnowmyturn said:


> Is there anyone here other than me not losing plug, not having cramps, not having any braxton hicks, not having any signs at all that the baby may be coming at any point?? Everyone else seems to be getting lots of signs that things will be happening soon but I'm not, I really don't want to go over, il be devastated if iv not had her by her due date


I had no signs at all and thought I was going to go overdue. I never had braxton hicks, was constantly on plug watch! Mine started with tightenings the day before that stopped and started then on the day. I didn't even believe the tightening were real until my waters broke! Must be so frustrating but baby will be born and I'm sure things will start moving along soon! 

Really hope tara and baby rohan are okay poor little thing, can't stop thinking about them


----------



## buddyIV

ab75 said:


> Just so you all know.....
> Little Rohan is in ICU waiting to get transferred to Yorkhill in Glasgow. He is on a ventilator. I will update when I know anything else but in the meantime I am sure Tara would appreciate if you could all keep them in your thoughts and prayers xxx

Oh my goodness...I only just saw this! Really hope little Rohan is OK. I'll be thinking of Tara and her family, sending love and prayers xxx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Oh no :( poor little guy!! I hope all turns out okay for them both <3 sending good thoughts her way. 

Buddy- yea it didnt have much smell to it when I checked. It smelled a bit sweet I thought? But mostly like nothing. It's also mixing in with my pug coming out so I really am having a hard time pin pointing what it is. I mostly just feel wet down there alllllll the time today. Generally just very moist. It was odd cuz I went from being pretty dry with some creamy discharge to extremely moist over night! @[email protected] I'll definitely ask tomorrow morning


----------



## Luvspnk31

Will be praying for little Rohan and Tara! Hoping he is ok!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Any updates on Tara and Rohan Amanda?

As for us, we've been admitted into the hospital, Elijah has jaundice, his levels are quite high so he's had to come in for light therapy. We've had a couple of scary moments where it looked like he wasn't breathing for a couple of seconds so they've put an apnea and sats machine on him. I'm so scared and can't stop crying.


----------



## waiting2c

Shoot bb! That doesn't sound good either. These poor little guys!!

Hope things pick up quickly for you and that you aren't there like long. I know how scary it all must feel right now but at least you are in the eighth place and he is getting the help required! Hugs!


----------



## 0203

Poor little men

Hope Elijah and Rohan are both feeling better soon. Keep us updated BB and big hugs!


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> Any updates on Tara and Rohan Amanda?
> 
> As for us, we've been admitted into the hospital, Elijah has jaundice, his levels are quite high so he's had to come in for light therapy. We've had a couple of scary moments where it looked like he wasn't breathing for a couple of seconds so they've put an apnea and sats machine on him. I'm so scared and can't stop crying.

:hugs: Sending massive hugs honey! You must be beside yourself...poor wee Elijah! They'll keep such a good eye on him though, and those lights will have the jaundice gone in no time. Hugs again xxx


----------



## ab75

Last I heard he had to go to theatre to get a line in as he was stopping breathing. He got out of theatre to icu and was awaiting transfer to the big children's hospital in Glasgow. Tara's phone is out of charge and I'm not on Facebook so I am relying on bb for updates now xx


----------



## waiting2c

Oh god that sounds awful, they are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hope both little babies are doing well, hope Tara is getting plenty of support from ppl around her. Sending hugs and thoughts to u all


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ugh this is awful :( praying for both babies... Please let this end well for everyone.


----------



## hopeful2012

Last I saw Tara said that rohan was in stable but serious condition. He is on a ventilator and will have to stay on it for a couple days. They were able to stop the bp meds for now though.


----------



## wifey2013

Praying for both the babies tonight. Hope they recover quickly! Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Elijah has absolutely screamed the place down because he doesn't want to be in there any longer. He stopped as soon as I picked him up so they are letting him have a 20 minute cuddle.


----------



## wildchic

Both babies are in my prayers! Hoping they get better soon!

Hugs Sethsmummy & BB :hugs:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Just had my growth scan, at 32 weeks the baby was estimated at 4lbs, today at 37+3 she's only just over 5 so dropped from top end of the scale right off the bottom, now below 10th. I was expecting them to say estimated at 7lb. Iv been having on off back pain today too but only on the right hand side, but goes right through to my abdomen, wondering if this is practice labour or something. So unbelievably uncomfortable today. Just waiting to see consultant now to find out what next


----------



## brunettebimbo

They will probably induce you Hun, either that or close monitoring. 

Elijah's levels are coming down but they aren't low enough yet. He needs to stay another night.


----------



## PrincessMommy

I definitely wept for both babies last night when I saw how rough things are... Things were so beautiful and then all of the sudden they went down hill. I wish I could do more for y'all :( such wonderful ladies on here. You all and your babies are in my heart as you go through this <3

Not to change subjects- but I was leaking all day yesterday. Got some ph strips from work right before I came home from my parents house after dinner. I, of course, randomly remained dry until I went to bed (I had just soaked myself at my parents house so I put on fresh undies). So in the middle of the night I got up to pee and was wet- I tested the liquid and it came out blue/green. I know that ph level means amniotic fluid is present (unless there's something really wrong up in my coochie :x )
Thank goodness I have an appointment in an hour and a half. I hope I am not leaking but does anyone know what they will do if I am? My ob told me past 36 weeks that he wouldn't stop my labour if it came on. Since last time I went in I was already dilated so much. All day yesterday I had major cramps and some back aches. When I had braxton hicks I would start to cramp up. Which doesn't usually happen.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

They've sent me back round to scan, didn't say much other than they needed to do more measurements, either some weren't done properly or some weren't done at all. 
Would really love these pains to stop, this is not how I planned on spending my birthday :-(


----------



## ab75

Happy birthday INMT, sorry your day isn't going to plan xx


----------



## wifey2013

Happy birthday INMT! 

I'm 40 weeks tomorrow are more than ready to meet our little boy. He's measuring big and with too much amniotic fluid, I'm hoping to book an induction date at my ObGyn appointment today - or at least be offered a sweep. I don't know what he'll tell me. I haven't been check internally in about a month. A month ago I was only 1/2 cm dilated. I have another non-stress test booked for tomorrow. Wish me luck at the dr's today, I hope there is some good news to be heard and that things have been progressing.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

They aren't happy with baby's growth, induction tomorrow, least we won't be sharing a birthday but it's earlier than id hope for, we r so not prepared for this


----------



## ab75

Sorry INMT, at least they are being cautious xx


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> They aren't happy with baby's growth, induction tomorrow, least we won't be sharing a birthday but it's earlier than id hope for, we r so not prepared for this

Good luck tomorrow. How amazing it will be to hold your new baby.:hugs:


----------



## PrincessMommy

INMT good luck tomorrow! Baby will ave the same bday as my hubby :p
Happy birthday to you! Tomorrow you get the best gift of all ^_^


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies, just came from my 40 week apt. Since baby is on the bigger side with a bit of excess amniotic fluid I will be induced TOMORROW! I'm nervous but excited at the same time. They will call me in the morning to tell me when to come in. 

INMT - Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Izzie74

Got our car seat today. That's all our major things purchased. Can't believe how slowly the last week has dragged though. Can't wait til 15th when they will tell me my date for induction. Need to get some mini projects going to fill my time! Any suggestions?


----------



## ab75

Good luck wifey and INMT xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well those pains I was having turned out to be labour, which the consultant dismissed n told me to go enjoy my last day, got home at half 2, called l n d at quart to 4, they told me to get a bath n paracetamol, as soon as I got.off the phone I needed to push, called ambulance who delivered my baby on my bed at 10 past 5 weighing 6lb 5. She was born in her waters but very healthy. Had to come to hospital as placenta had to be delivered and hadn't come after an hour


----------



## wildchic

INMT- Happy Birthday hun :flower:
Good luck for tomorrow, a belated b-day gift:)

Wifey- good luck to you too! 

Can't wait to see pics of your little ones!

Any news on how Rohan and Elijah are doing?


----------



## tjayne07

itsnowmyturn said:


> Well those pains I was having turned out to be labour, which the consultant dismissed n told me to go enjoy my last day, got home at half 2, called l n d at quart to 4, they told me to get a bath n paracetamol, as soon as I got.off the phone I needed to push, called ambulance who delivered my baby on my bed at 10 past 5 weighing 6lb 5. She was born in her waters but very healthy. Had to come to hospital as placenta had to be delivered and hadn't come after an hour

Wow! Congrats and happy birthday :) x
Hope both you and baby are doing well!


----------



## brunettebimbo

itsnowmyturn said:


> Well those pains I was having turned out to be labour, which the consultant dismissed n told me to go enjoy my last day, got home at half 2, called l n d at quart to 4, they told me to get a bath n paracetamol, as soon as I got.off the phone I needed to push, called ambulance who delivered my baby on my bed at 10 past 5 weighing 6lb 5. She was born in her waters but very healthy. Had to come to hospital as placenta had to be delivered and hadn't come after an hour

Omg that is amazing! Congratulations :)

WC - Elijah's levels have gradually been dropping thankfully, his last ones were under treatment level at 245 (treatment level is 260) but they need them to be at 210 before he can go home. We are staying another night. Just waiting for him to have another heel prick :( If his levels have dropped to 210 or below he will be taken off the phototherapy and have his levels checked again after 6 hours. If they have dropped again he can go home. Sometimes they do rise again. 

It's been absolutely terrifying, there was a point were he would only feed for 5-10 minutes and was quite floppy. I've spent most of the stay crying because I'm so afraid. The last few hours he seems more alert and even had a 45 minute feed then decided he wanted a 15 minute top up 2 hours later. I also managed to express 3oz because I was worried my milk supply would lower with him not feeding often. 

Tara put up a Facebook status saying Rohans was stable but struggling to keep his blood pressure up. They were monitoring him for a few hours. Doctor doesn't want to put him on medication if he doesn't need to.


----------



## wildchic

INMT- congrats hun:) Its sweet that you & baby share a b-day! Can't wait to see pics!

BB- try to stay positive! Remember that Elijah can feel when mommy is not feeling well, so be strong for your little man(although its hard).

I hope that baby Rohans bp sorts itself out soon! Shame man! Please send Tara my well wishes & that I'll be praying for baby to get better(prayers for you & Elijah too BB). :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Wow, congratulations INMT. What a birthday present for you.

Thanks for the update bb xx


----------



## jennie22

ab75 said:


> Wow, congratulations INMT. What a birthday present for you.
> 
> Thanks for the update bb xx

Hey quick questions for u my girls are also Zahra and some and I'm having another girl dud u have a z picked for another girl x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks, they were looking at letting me go home, but midwife checked her n looks like her right eye not responding to light so she will check later n decide


----------



## hopeful2012

Any body else been really nauseated. I'm so nauseous today and can't keep much down. I feel awful- headache, back pains! I'm trying to complete paperwork for the mortgage company but I cant


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> I definitely wept for both babies last night when I saw how rough things are... Things were so beautiful and then all of the sudden they went down hill. I wish I could do more for y'all :( such wonderful ladies on here. You all and your babies are in my heart as you go through this <3
> 
> Not to change subjects- but I was leaking all day yesterday. Got some ph strips from work right before I came home from my parents house after dinner. I, of course, randomly remained dry until I went to bed (I had just soaked myself at my parents house so I put on fresh undies). So in the middle of the night I got up to pee and was wet- I tested the liquid and it came out blue/green. I know that ph level means amniotic fluid is present (unless there's something really wrong up in my coochie :x )
> Thank goodness I have an appointment in an hour and a half. I hope I am not leaking but does anyone know what they will do if I am? My ob told me past 36 weeks that he wouldn't stop my labour if it came on. Since last time I went in I was already dilated so much. All day yesterday I had major cramps and some back aches. When I had braxton hicks I would start to cramp up. Which doesn't usually happen.

Wow, sounds like things are really happening for you now! I hope everything went well at your appointment honey! Xxx



wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies, just came from my 40 week apt. Since baby is on the bigger side with a bit of excess amniotic fluid I will be induced TOMORROW! I'm nervous but excited at the same time. They will call me in the morning to tell me when to come in.
> 
> INMT - Good luck tomorrow!!

Huge bundles of luck wifey! Can't wait to hear your good news! X 



Izzie74 said:


> Got our car seat today. That's all our major things purchased. Can't believe how slowly the last week has dragged though. Can't wait til 15th when they will tell me my date for induction. Need to get some mini projects going to fill my time! Any suggestions?

Are you arty or crafty at all? You could knit a little blanket, or draw some little prints and get them framed for the baby's room? I love me some arty projects! Or you could do some batch cooking so you've got some meals in the freezer (this is something I keep meaning to do...)



itsnowmyturn said:


> Well those pains I was having turned out to be labour, which the consultant dismissed n told me to go enjoy my last day, got home at half 2, called l n d at quart to 4, they told me to get a bath n paracetamol, as soon as I got.off the phone I needed to push, called ambulance who delivered my baby on my bed at 10 past 5 weighing 6lb 5. She was born in her waters but very healthy. Had to come to hospital as placenta had to be delivered and hadn't come after an hour

What wonderful news! Happy birthday to you and your daughter! I hope her eye is fine, and that you're enjoying these first moments. Apparently it's very lucky to be born in the waters too! Xxx 



brunettebimbo said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Well those pains I was having turned out to be labour, which the consultant dismissed n told me to go enjoy my last day, got home at half 2, called l n d at quart to 4, they told me to get a bath n paracetamol, as soon as I got.off the phone I needed to push, called ambulance who delivered my baby on my bed at 10 past 5 weighing 6lb 5. She was born in her waters but very healthy. Had to come to hospital as placenta had to be delivered and hadn't come after an hour
> 
> Omg that is amazing! Congratulations :)
> 
> WC - Elijah's levels have gradually been dropping thankfully, his last ones were under treatment level at 245 (treatment level is 260) but they need them to be at 210 before he can go home. We are staying another night. Just waiting for him to have another heel prick :( If his levels have dropped to 210 or below he will be taken off the phototherapy and have his levels checked again after 6 hours. If they have dropped again he can go home. Sometimes they do rise again.
> 
> It's been absolutely terrifying, there was a point were he would only feed for 5-10 minutes and was quite floppy. I've spent most of the stay crying because I'm so afraid. The last few hours he seems more alert and even had a 45 minute feed then decided he wanted a 15 minute top up 2 hours later. I also managed to express 3oz because I was worried my milk supply would lower with him not feeding often.
> 
> Tara put up a Facebook status saying Rohans was stable but struggling to keep his blood pressure up. They were monitoring him for a few hours. Doctor doesn't want to put him on medication if he doesn't need to.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: I really feel for you BB, and am sending loads of love, support and hugs. That's wonderful that his levels have come down, and that he's had a more substantial feed...I'll be praying the levels stay down after the 6 hours so you can take him home and move forward. You're doing amazing Mama! Xxx 



hopeful2012 said:


> Any body else been really nauseated. I'm so nauseous today and can't keep much down. I feel awful- headache, back pains! I'm trying to complete paperwork for the mortgage company but I cant

I've been feeling pretty rotten the past few days, almost like 1st tri nausea again...yuck! 

I'm not sure if Tara is managing to check in on here, but just wanted to add my voice to the support. I really hope little Rohan is doing ok, and that you're holding up. My heart hurts to think what your going through, and I wish I could help more. I'll be thinking and praying for you and your family xxx


----------



## 0203

Wow congratulations inmt

Thanks for the updates bb, hope elijah continues to get better.

Henry's cord just fell off, seems so young at only 4 days old!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

The first thing I ate today was a slice of toast after birth n didn't really want that, I cudnt keep my cup of tea down at all. Put it all down to a terrible nights sleep last night and spd causing the pains but obviously it wasn't, wish I had been more insistent with the consultant but im actually pretty pleased with the way things turned out, we just need a new bed now lol. 

Good luck labour n deliveries for all xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Pic of my teeny bundle
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0059.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 9


----------



## itsnowmyturn

It's upside.down!!!


----------



## wifey2013

itsnowmyturn said:


> Pic of my teeny bundle


Congrats!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Awwww congrats!!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Buddy- I thought so and then I went in and my ob said I was coming up negative for his fluid test! I'm not sure how I did my ph strip test wrong but he doesn't seem concerned :| said it could still be leaking so if I keep noticing it to call them. He had a look in there and said I just had TONS of plug hanging out around/in my cervix. Gross! I am trying to stay hopeful but no luck yet! My hubby's birthday is tomorrow and I was kind of hoping she will come then but it looks like she may stay put :p

INMT- oh my goodness! So freaking cute!!! <3 congrats :) sorry things didn't go like you planned but you still have your sweet bundle of joy with you!! Enjoy that little bean :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Tbh she was coming this week one way or another with the induction booked tomorrow so considering that as the alternative I'm glad things went the way they did. Now just need to sort out my maternity pay because they still hadn't sorted it!! Also need to find out what's happening with these 2 weeks annual leave I'm now going to have to swap for maternity leave. 
It's been 10 hours n she's only had one feed n that wasn't long, she just sleeps, gags and brings something up then goes bk to sleep again


----------



## Kailetski

Went in for an appointment today and was sent for a non stress test as baby's heartbeat was noticably fast, while being monitored it jumped up to the 190s and down to 130s but I was sent home after about 30 minutes. I wil have to have 2 nsts weekly, next will be Friday (due date!) if I haven't had him by my appointment next Monday induction will be discussed.


----------



## wildchic

INMT- awe, your girly is pwetty! So peaceful! Congrats again!

Wifey- good luck today:)

Kailetski- hope all is well with your LO. Ooh, you get to meet your bundle soon! Good luck!


I hear today when my babies will be here. Hope its this weekend! My body really can't take it anymore!


----------



## ab75

jennie22 said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, congratulations INMT. What a birthday present for you.
> 
> Thanks for the update bb xx
> 
> Hey quick questions for u my girls are also Zahra and some and I'm having another girl dud u have a z picked for another girl xClick to expand...

Hi, nope if this one was a girl she was going to be Isla xx


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Buddy- I thought so and then I went in and my ob said I was coming up negative for his fluid test! I'm not sure how I did my ph strip test wrong but he doesn't seem concerned :| said it could still be leaking so if I keep noticing it to call them. He had a look in there and said I just had TONS of plug hanging out around/in my cervix. Gross! I am trying to stay hopeful but no luck yet! My hubby's birthday is tomorrow and I was kind of hoping she will come then but it looks like she may stay put :p
> 
> INMT- oh my goodness! So freaking cute!!! <3 congrats :) sorry things didn't go like you planned but you still have your sweet bundle of joy with you!! Enjoy that little bean :)

No way! I thought you were on your way for sure! These little babies just love to play tricks on us huh! I had 2 or 3 days there where things seemed to be starting, but I'm back to absolutely no sign of baby at all! I don't mind really, as I'm not at my due date yet...but I'm so excited to meet my baby already! 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Pic of my teeny bundle

Awww she's gorgeous! Congratulations again honey. I hope she managing to feed a bit more now. I remember having to wake DS up to make sure he fed every 3 hours at least, but he was only tiny so really needed to beef up! 



wildchic said:


> INMT- awe, your girly is pwetty! So peaceful! Congrats again!
> 
> Wifey- good luck today:)
> 
> Kailetski- hope all is well with your LO. Ooh, you get to meet your bundle soon! Good luck!
> 
> 
> I hear today when my babies will be here. Hope its this weekend! My body really can't take it anymore!

Good luck for today; hope you get the news you want! So exciting that it might only be 3/4 more days before you meet your babies! X


----------



## Pix

Well ladies. Its 4:12 am and my water broke an hour ago!!! Sooooo much! I gushed!!


----------



## ab75

Woohoo good luck pix xx


----------



## hopeful2012

Finally on the way home after spending the night in assessment. I apparently have a stomach virus, and dehydration. 2 liters of fluid, nausea meds, and pain meds.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eeeeek exciting Pix! Good luck. :)

Hopeful hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 0203

Good luck pix! Can't wait for the announcement

Hope you feel better soon hopeful


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah she's feeding ok, they said that in the first day they generally just want to sleep rather than feed n she goes off to sleep so have to keep waking her


----------



## Izzie74

Good luck pix.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bloods are 186! Yayyyy. They have turned the lights off, they are going to retest his bloods at 5pm. If the levels have dropped or stayed the same we can go home so fingers crossed!


----------



## 0203

Everything crossed for you BB


----------



## ab75

An update from Tara. 

Rohans Doing ok. He's on 40% ventilation just now. His left lung is worse than his right so they're wanting him kept on his right as much as possible help shift it. He will be getting physio to try help loosen the mucous from his lungs. They are trying not to handle him too much as his sats drop right down when they have to do something.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Thanks for the update, poor little guy. :( 

Good luck pix! Will be waiting for pics! 
Congrats inmt!! Beautiful!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Buddy- they are tricky little ones we have here! I am hoping I go in to labour once I hit 37 though, because I can't take this anymoreeeee! She is measuring over a week ahead so I know she's gonna be big enough for sure lol! I want a normal size baby this time dang it!! I just want this one to stay little!! My son was born at 9.1ibs and gained 3ibs a month until 9 months old :| 

Pix- aaaaaahhhh you're so lucky!! Can't wait to see pics of the peanut!!! 8D 

Hopeful- that's awful! I hope you recover quickly my dear!


----------



## buddyIV

Pix said:


> Well ladies. Its 4:12 am and my water broke an hour ago!!! Sooooo much! I gushed!!

Woo! Exciting Pix! Good luck....can't wait to hear your news! X 



hopeful2012 said:


> Finally on the way home after spending the night in assessment. I apparently have a stomach virus, and dehydration. 2 liters of fluid, nausea meds, and pain meds.

:hugs: honey: hope you're feeling better soon 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Yeah she's feeding ok, they said that in the first day they generally just want to sleep rather than feed n she goes off to sleep so have to keep waking her

DS was so sleepy at first, I had to use every trick in the book to keep him awake so he could get a good feed in the first couple of weeks. I found tickling his feet really effective! It was hard work though as I just wanted to sleep too, and could never remember what time he last fed so had no idea when to wake him up :wacko: I ended up buying a wee book to write down the time of every feed so I could check back and set an alarm. They were pretty strict about it in the hospital, but I understand it was because he was just tiny. I relaxed a lot once we got home! Glad your baby girl is doing so well! 



brunettebimbo said:


> Bloods are 186! Yayyyy. They have turned the lights off, they are going to retest his bloods at 5pm. If the levels have dropped or stayed the same we can go home so fingers crossed!

:hugs::happydance: Yay! Fab news BB! Go Elijah! Fx for the numbers to be good at 5. Will be thinking of you and I'll definitely check back to see how he is. 



ab75 said:


> An update from Tara.
> 
> Rohans Doing ok. He's on 40% ventilation just now. His left lung is worse than his right so they're wanting him kept on his right as much as possible help shift it. He will be getting physio to try help loosen the mucous from his lungs. They are trying not to handle him too much as his sats drop right down when they have to do something.
> 
> View attachment 834443
> 
> 
> View attachment 834445

Awww, he's so precious! Just want to send loads of hugs! Really glad to hear he's doing ok, and really hope the right lung clears up asap. Poor Tara must be terrified; we're all sending love and prayers. Thanks do much for updating ab xxx 



PrincessMommy said:


> Buddy- they are tricky little ones we have here! I am hoping I go in to labour once I hit 37 though, because I can't take this anymoreeeee! She is measuring over a week ahead so I know she's gonna be big enough for sure lol! I want a normal size baby this time dang it!! I just want this one to stay little!! My son was born at 9.1ibs and gained 3ibs a month until 9 months old :|
> 
> Pix- aaaaaahhhh you're so lucky!! Can't wait to see pics of the peanut!!! 8D
> 
> Hopeful- that's awful! I hope you recover quickly my dear!

I hear ya PM! I'm ready to meet this baby! We're obviously making things far too comfortable for these babies :haha: Totally understand why you want little Miss to be born before she gets bigger; 9.1lbs is serious stuff! My DS was so little I'm already wondering what my full-term baby is going to feel like!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah I tickled her feet n oh tickled her hands lol she wasn't impressed was like an ambush


----------



## wildchic

I've been admitted to hospital again. Doctor says my bp is slightly high and again there's protein in my urine. So they'll be monitoring my urine over 24hrs. They also found something in my blood showing something wrong with my kidneys. Doctor says I'm showing signs of pre-eclasemia so I'm set for my c-section for tomorrow:) 

I'll finally get to meet my baby girls. They are big already, both weighing almost 3kg's.

BB-glad Elijah is doing better, I hope the bloods are good to go at 5!

Thanx for the update AB! I'm glad Rohan is doing better!


----------



## brunettebimbo

How exciting! You've done so well to get this far!

Just got the results. WE ARE GOING HOME!!!!! Yayyyyyy. Levels are down to 170.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yey ur going home!! Enjoy


----------



## buddyIV

Awesome news BB! You must be feeling soooo happy to be taking Elijah home :cloud9:


----------



## wildchic

Great news BB! So glad you get to take your little boy home!


----------



## waiting2c

So awesome BB!! That is just great news to hear.

Thanks for the update on Tara and Rohan ab, hope he gets much better soon and also gets to go home. 

Been some scary times for you both!!


----------



## Izzie74

brunettebimbo said:


> How exciting! You've done so well to get this far!
> 
> Just got the results. WE ARE GOING HOME!!!!! Yayyyyyy. Levels are down to 170.

Excellent news :happydance:


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ab- I hope he gets better soon :( ugh. I can't imagine <\3 breaks my heart

Bb- amazing news!! Congrats mama ^_^

Wild- well I hope all goes well for you tomorrow!! Soooo exciting :)!!


----------



## wildchic

Well ladies, its 5am here in S.A.

I was just about to watch a movie on my phone at about 12am this morning & BAM, I feel like I'm wetting myself! I knew instantly it was my waters! I of cause was in a state coz its the 1st time I've experienced it! I called dh and told him & he rushed to be here at the hospital. The nurses prepped me so quickly that by the time dh got 2 the hospital I was ready to have the c-section done.

Just after 1am baby Kaitlin & Courtney were born:)

Kaitlin- 2.9kgs
Courtney- 2.7kgs

They are doing great, just Courtney's sugar was a bit low, but otherwise they are ok.

I'm feeling a bit drowsy so will update later. Also with some pics.

Sorry for long post that makes no sense.


----------



## ab75

Frazer was born at 00:56 on 7th Jan. He is 10lb 7oz of perfect boy. Had a few niggles so mw came out at 1130pm to check me. Said i was still 3cm so i started pacing the floor. Had a few pains as he was back to back. Labour was 26 minutes. No pain relief. No stitches. We are so in love with our gorgeous little boy. Xx*


----------



## ab75

Congratulations wildchic xx


----------



## wildchic

Congrats to you too AB:)

Our babies share a birthday:)

Hope both of you are doing great!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Amanda and WC! :)


----------



## Izzie74

Congratulations ab and wild chick. So great to hear of all the babies coming.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Congratulations to those who have had their babies since I last logged on. Hoping to get wifi on Friday, it's so hard to keep track on this group without as can only get on when I'm at my mums.
Well baby is still tucked away nicely here. No signs of her arriving any time soon. Been doing loads round the house recently too but nothing!


----------



## buddyIV

wildchic said:



> Well ladies, its 5am here in S.A.
> 
> I was just about to watch a movie on my phone at about 12am this morning & BAM, I feel like I'm wetting myself! I knew instantly it was my waters! I of cause was in a state coz its the 1st time I've experienced it! I called dh and told him & he rushed to be here at the hospital. The nurses prepped me so quickly that by the time dh got 2 the hospital I was ready to have the c-section done.
> 
> Just after 1am baby Kaitlin & Courtney were born:)
> 
> Kaitlin- 2.9kgs
> Courtney- 2.7kgs
> 
> They are doing great, just Courtney's sugar was a bit low, but otherwise they are ok.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit drowsy so will update later. Also with some pics.
> 
> Sorry for long post that makes no sense.

Congratulations! Thank goodness your OH got there in time too! And your post made perfect sense, especially for someone who just delivered twins...can't wait to see pics! x



ab75 said:


> Frazer was born at 00:56 on 7th Jan. He is 10lb 7oz of perfect boy. Had a few niggles so mw came out at 1130pm to check me. Said i was still 3cm so i started pacing the floor. Had a few pains as he was back to back. Labour was 26 minutes. No pain relief. No stitches. We are so in love with our gorgeous little boy. Xx*

Aw, that sounds like a beautiful birth ab; congratulations! Hope his big sisters are loving giving their baby brother lots of cuddles! x


----------



## PrincessMommy

Congrats ab and wildchic!! I'm crossing my fingers so hard that we are next haha!!

I have decided to ask for a sweep on Monday. It will be better for all as my mom has to go back to school on the 20th and we need someone to watch my son. Also- I am SO done with prodromal labour  every night I am in pain and I am soooooo worn out its hard for me to cope the next day until it all starts up again.


----------



## 0203

Congratulations ab and wild chic!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Tristan really is not adjusting to being a big brother well at all :( It's breaking my heart. He is totally and utterly smitten with Elijah luckily but his attitude towards me and Dean is awful. He's always been really placid and laid back but he is really angry at the minute, he's stamping his feet, paddying, crying all the time, hitting etc. He hasn't used his taggy blanket in months but he's gone back to wanting it all the time plus he will root out a taggy whenever possible eg tag on my breastfeeding pillow. I know it's all a massive change and it's all new but I don't know what to do to make this easier for him. Elijah sleeps most of the time at the moment so wanting to sort it out and make it easier for Tristan before Elijah needs more of my time.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Bb- that is heartbreaking :( I'm scared of this happening myself. We haven't had the baby yet but it seems like my son can almost sense that she is coming soon and is having fits all over the place. It's like someone flipped a switch a few days ago and he has just been a waaaaay different child. It took us 2 hours to get him down the past few nights and he usually is a great sleeper! He keeps waking up... Throws fits when he doesn't get what he wants.. I try to let him cry out but he just never stops when I do! Ugh :( I hope things get easier for you soon!!


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> Tristan really is not adjusting to being a big brother well at all :( It's breaking my heart. He is totally and utterly smitten with Elijah luckily but his attitude towards me and Dean is awful. He's always been really placid and laid back but he is really angry at the minute, he's stamping his feet, paddying, crying all the time, hitting etc. He hasn't used his taggy blanket in months but he's gone back to wanting it all the time plus he will root out a taggy whenever possible eg tag on my breastfeeding pillow. I know it's all a massive change and it's all new but I don't know what to do to make this easier for him. Elijah sleeps most of the time at the moment so wanting to sort it out and make it easier for Tristan before Elijah needs more of my time.

:hugs: I was going to ask you how Tristan was finding it; it is such a huge adjustment, and he's had you all to himself for a while so I can imagine its really hard for the older child to get used to having another person in the family. I guess all we can do is try and reassure, and give as much love and attention as we possibly can. They'll adjust eventually... I'm hoping anyways!! 

My DS has become really cuddly and wants me to play with him all the time, so I know he's probably a bit nervous that I wont have as much time to give him once baby arrives. I'm aiming to just try and give DS some lee-way and not be hard on him if he does get a bit out of sorts. We'll get there! Have hope that things will settle down, and all our big boys will get back to thier usual selves soon enough xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's what we've been doing. Hubby has started getting him to count 10 back to zero when he feels angry. It is working sometimes but not others. He threw a fit before because they were racing Hexbugs and Hubbys won so he took himself off, stormed back for his taggy blanket then went back behind the sofa and could hear him saying "I'm counting" I think returning to hospital probably hasn't helped either. :( He's also had late nights (9.30pm ish) for the past week most nights which I don't think has helped. He's returned to nursery yesterday which seemed to have helped a little, hoping the back to normality will help.


----------



## buddyIV

Oh bless him, doing the counting! That's a really good idea...I'll pinch it if you dont mind! We tell DS to take some deep breaths if he's feeling like he's getting angry; sometimes it works and sometimes nothing works and the meltdown happens regardless. I have to try and remember that getting angry is normal though and sometimes we all lose it! It's amazing that at 4 years old Tristan recognises that he wants to calm down and is trying to do something about it.

I'm sure getting back into his normal routine will really help. I know some people dont have thier kids in nursery/school when a new baby first arrives, and I totally understand the reasoning behind it, but my thought is that if I can make everything else as normal as possible DS might realise quicker that not everything is different. He might miss one day, depending on when baby arrives, but I'd like to try my best to keep his routine as normal as I can.

We can totally help each other through this stuff; goodness knows I'll need all the help I can get! :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

He only goes Tuesday and Thursday. On a Tuesday he has drama and on a Thursday he has swimming so he loves going. 

He never went last week because he came to meet his baby brother then it was New Years day. If he said he really didn't want to go I wouldn't make him but he's actually really excited to go. :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Congratulations to the new babies. 
Our baby girl still has no name, and right now she is a dream, we had 2 lots of full 3 hours sleep last night, few good feeds today and she's been lovely n quiet lol.

My only issue at the moment is I ache from head to toe, think the birth flared up my joint hypermobility, my spd and my fibromyalgia. Plus the uterus contractions r causing my good old endometriosis pains. I'm still very swollen and sore and she can be a bit of a lazy feeder so giving me sore nipples, although we r both still learning and she seems to be getting better n had one or two feeds that didn't hurt


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> He only goes Tuesday and Thursday. On a Tuesday he has drama and on a Thursday he has swimming so he loves going.
> 
> He never went last week because he came to meet his baby brother then it was New Years day. If he said he really didn't want to go I wouldn't make him but he's actually really excited to go. :)

It's great that he's excited to go, and enjoying it so much! My DS has only just gone back to nursery on Tues too, and he's definitely happy about being back in his routine! I think you're right though, if he really doesn't want to go and would rather stay home getting to know his little brother/sister I'll not make him. 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Congratulations to the new babies.
> Our baby girl still has no name, and right now she is a dream, we had 2 lots of full 3 hours sleep last night, few good feeds today and she's been lovely n quiet lol.
> 
> My only issue at the moment is I ache from head to toe, think the birth flared up my joint hypermobility, my spd and my fibromyalgia. Plus the uterus contractions r causing my good old endometriosis pains. I'm still very swollen and sore and she can be a bit of a lazy feeder so giving me sore nipples, although we r both still learning and she seems to be getting better n had one or two feeds that didn't hurt

Ouch, sounds like you're dealing with a lot there! I hope you feel better soon. Recovery can be tough, but it's fantastic your having such a lovely time with your daughter. Do you have a short list of names that you think might suit her? We can always help! x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Nope no short list, we think she will suit something simple like holly but still don't no, I have a name on the tip of my tongue but I just can't get it out or figure out exactly what it is lol, getting proper sick of family n friends asking if we've named her yet, even ppl who asked this morning...what's that all about!! Go away lol


----------



## twinkletoes14

Hi Ladies! Haven't been on here in ages so hope you don't mind me popping in to say hello... So exciting to see babies arriving. Can't wait to meet my LO now! No signs yet tho. Hope you're all ok? xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

itsnowmyturn said:


> Well those pains I was having turned out to be labour, which the consultant dismissed n told me to go enjoy my last day, got home at half 2, called l n d at quart to 4, they told me to get a bath n paracetamol, as soon as I got.off the phone I needed to push, called ambulance who delivered my baby on my bed at 10 past 5 weighing 6lb 5. She was born in her waters but very healthy. Had to come to hospital as placenta had to be delivered and hadn't come after an hour

Yaaay congrats hun!! What a fab birth story to tell :happydance:



itsnowmyturn said:


> Pic of my teeny bundle

Beautiful! <3



Pix said:


> Well ladies. Its 4:12 am and my water broke an hour ago!!! Sooooo much! I gushed!!

Exciting!! Good luck Pix, can't wait to hear how you get on :dance:



brunettebimbo said:


> How exciting! You've done so well to get this far!
> 
> Just got the results. WE ARE GOING HOME!!!!! Yayyyyyy. Levels are down to 170.

Fantastic news :hugs:



wildchic said:


> Well ladies, its 5am here in S.A.
> 
> I was just about to watch a movie on my phone at about 12am this morning & BAM, I feel like I'm wetting myself! I knew instantly it was my waters! I of cause was in a state coz its the 1st time I've experienced it! I called dh and told him & he rushed to be here at the hospital. The nurses prepped me so quickly that by the time dh got 2 the hospital I was ready to have the c-section done.
> 
> Just after 1am baby Kaitlin & Courtney were born:)
> 
> Kaitlin- 2.9kgs
> Courtney- 2.7kgs
> 
> They are doing great, just Courtney's sugar was a bit low, but otherwise they are ok.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit drowsy so will update later. Also with some pics.
> 
> Sorry for long post that makes no sense.

Amazing news, congrats on the birth of your babies! Rest up mama x



ab75 said:


> Frazer was born at 00:56 on 7th Jan. He is 10lb 7oz of perfect boy. Had a few niggles so mw came out at 1130pm to check me. Said i was still 3cm so i started pacing the floor. Had a few pains as he was back to back. Labour was 26 minutes. No pain relief. No stitches. We are so in love with our gorgeous little boy. Xx*

Woohoo congrats Ab! Love the name choice :) he was a good size! Well done you on doing it completely natural, so glad you got your home birth :hugs:



brunettebimbo said:


> Tristan really is not adjusting to being a big brother well at all :( It's breaking my heart. He is totally and utterly smitten with Elijah luckily but his attitude towards me and Dean is awful. He's always been really placid and laid back but he is really angry at the minute, he's stamping his feet, paddying, crying all the time, hitting etc. He hasn't used his taggy blanket in months but he's gone back to wanting it all the time plus he will root out a taggy whenever possible eg tag on my breastfeeding pillow. I know it's all a massive change and it's all new but I don't know what to do to make this easier for him. Elijah sleeps most of the time at the moment so wanting to sort it out and make it easier for Tristan before Elijah needs more of my time.

Sorry to hear that lovely :hugs: having a new sibling is a big adjustment for them, but I can assure you his bad behaviour won't last forever, hopefully not long at all x

So much to catch up on, sorry I've been AWOL and missed so much. Still adjusting to having 3 kids! Willow is doing amazingly at her day 5 check she'd only lost 55g of her birth weight :happydance: super booby milk! The MW's are coming back out to us tomorrow to re weigh and hopefully discharge us if all is well. She's a little angel, we don't hear from her all day! She has a crazy wide awake sesh between 11pm-1.30am and is feeding every 2-3hrs at night so I'm just having to get used to that, early nights for me I think once OH is back at work (and I don't get any more lie ins :nope:). 

I hope little Rohan is doing ok, send Tara my love and lots of healing thoughts for her little guy x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh forgot to add, TMI but I passed a huge "clot" last week... had to pull it out myself as it wasn't quite detached :sick: sorry, I know that's really gross!! Described it to the MW and she said it was more than likely membranes and just to keep an eye on bleeding and signs of infection i.e smell, and let them know if I was concerned at all. Over the week my lower stomach just began to feel more and more tender and my PP bleeding has been ridiculous, especially compared to what I had with the older girls. Still bright red and gushing on occasions :wacko: called the MW's yesterday and they told me to come into hospital ASAP to be checked over. So Willow and I spent majority of yesterday in ADAU. I had to have an examination like a smear (was NOT nice! Wasn't expecting anything to be up there so soon after giving birth :rofl:) and luckily the dr couldn't see anything suspicious but agreed there was lots of fresh blood which was odd for 8 days PP. I also had a scan and they saw a large collection of blood and small bits that were yet to loosen and come out, but nothing to worry about on the whole. I've been put on antibiotics though because of the pain, I guess incase it goes become infected? So that's my little post labour drama!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Very random question .. But does anyone think pets can sense a hormone change or something before labour? My dog all of the sudden just started acting odd almost 2 hours ago. He literally NEVER licks anyone and he came right up to me and started sniffing and giving me tiny kisses. It was right after a HUGE and very uncomfortable braxton hicks contraction. He is usually very independent but has been watching me and my son like a hawk since. He's licking my son like crazy- making sure every time I put him down he is ok. He sits next to us both and is much more affectionate than normal. He even started shaking at one point when I was having some braxton hicks! I'm not feeling any pain so far... Just my sciatica has been killing me literally non stop today. I have this sharp pain near the right of my tail bone like a knife is in it. She must be hitting a nerve @[email protected] what do y'all think? I've been checking my son to make sure he's ok. Temp is fine and he's not acting weird. Just a little sleepy.


----------



## hopeful2012

Had a good checkup today- office should call tomorrow with my induction date (either Mon or tues). I'm excited but nervous for the change. I have a baby shower tomorrow afternoon and only two days of work left before leave... :happydance: I have lots to do before induction though, by My niece offered to come this weekend to help me clean the house an finish the little things.


----------



## Izzie74

PrincessMommy said:


> Very random question .. But does anyone think pets can sense a hormone change or something before labour? My dog all of the sudden just started acting odd almost 2 hours ago. He literally NEVER licks anyone and he came right up to me and started sniffing and giving me tiny kisses. It was right after a HUGE and very uncomfortable braxton hicks contraction. He is usually very independent but has been watching me and my son like a hawk since. He's licking my son like crazy- making sure every time I put him down he is ok. He sits next to us both and is much more affectionate than normal. He even started shaking at one point when I was having some braxton hicks! I'm not feeling any pain so far... Just my sciatica has been killing me literally non stop today. I have this sharp pain near the right of my tail bone like a knife is in it. She must be hitting a nerve @[email protected] what do y'all think? I've been checking my son to make sure he's ok. Temp is fine and he's not acting weird. Just a little sleepy.


https://www.babycenter.com/404_can-pets-sense-pregnancy_1379572.bc
Found this link about pet behaviour when owner pregnant which is quite interesting!


----------



## Izzie74

37 weeks today :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## buddyIV

Congrats Izzie! Woooo: full term!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Happy full term :)


----------



## 0203

Happy full term


----------



## buddyIV

ttc_lolly said:


> Oh forgot to add, TMI but I passed a huge "clot" last week... had to pull it out myself as it wasn't quite detached :sick: sorry, I know that's really gross!! Described it to the MW and she said it was more than likely membranes and just to keep an eye on bleeding and signs of infection i.e smell, and let them know if I was concerned at all. Over the week my lower stomach just began to feel more and more tender and my PP bleeding has been ridiculous, especially compared to what I had with the older girls. Still bright red and gushing on occasions :wacko: called the MW's yesterday and they told me to come into hospital ASAP to be checked over. So Willow and I spent majority of yesterday in ADAU. I had to have an examination like a smear (was NOT nice! Wasn't expecting anything to be up there so soon after giving birth :rofl:) and luckily the dr couldn't see anything suspicious but agreed there was lots of fresh blood which was odd for 8 days PP. I also had a scan and they saw a large collection of blood and small bits that were yet to loosen and come out, but nothing to worry about on the whole. I've been put on antibiotics though because of the pain, I guess incase it goes become infected? So that's my little post labour drama!

Goodness me! There's always something isn't there!? Glad its nothing to worry about, as any loss of blood can give you such a fright. Willow sounds amazing, and good work with all the feeding :happydance: I'm going to BF too, and am a bit nervous about being anchored to the sofa (DS used to have mammoth cluster feeding sessions in the evenings (like 7 hours long :wacko:) whilst having a 4 year old to entertain, so its really nice to hear happy, successful stories. 



PrincessMommy said:


> Very random question .. But does anyone think pets can sense a hormone change or something before labour? My dog all of the sudden just started acting odd almost 2 hours ago. He literally NEVER licks anyone and he came right up to me and started sniffing and giving me tiny kisses. It was right after a HUGE and very uncomfortable braxton hicks contraction. He is usually very independent but has been watching me and my son like a hawk since. He's licking my son like crazy- making sure every time I put him down he is ok. He sits next to us both and is much more affectionate than normal. He even started shaking at one point when I was having some braxton hicks! I'm not feeling any pain so far... Just my sciatica has been killing me literally non stop today. I have this sharp pain near the right of my tail bone like a knife is in it. She must be hitting a nerve @[email protected] what do y'all think? I've been checking my son to make sure he's ok. Temp is fine and he's not acting weird. Just a little sleepy.

I've never had a dog, so don't know much about it, but I've heard from other people about their dog's sensitivity to changes in their owners physical states. I'm sure I read about dogs sensing when their owners are ill, so its not a huge leap to think that they could pick up when labour is coming. Keeping my fingers crossed for us PM! 



hopeful2012 said:


> Had a good checkup today- office should call tomorrow with my induction date (either Mon or tues). I'm excited but nervous for the change. I have a baby shower tomorrow afternoon and only two days of work left before leave... :happydance: I have lots to do before induction though, by My niece offered to come this weekend to help me clean the house an finish the little things.

Exciting! Only a few days to go, and you've got the whole weekend to sort out any loose ends. What a lovely niece too! Have fun at your baby shower!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy 37 weeks Izzie!!

Thanks Buddy :D eeeep I remember the cluster feeds from DD2. Not looking forward to those! Hoping Willow will go easy on me, but what with growth spurts and wonder weeks, I'm sure she won't :haha: I really do enjoy feeding her though, and there's nothing quite like watching a baby grow and knowing it's all down to you :smug: we have our day 10 check today with the MW's, I'm looking forward to seeing how much she's gained since our last check!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

PrincessMommy said:


> Very random question .. But does anyone think pets can sense a hormone change or something before labour? My dog all of the sudden just started acting odd almost 2 hours ago. He literally NEVER licks anyone and he came right up to me and started sniffing and giving me tiny kisses. It was right after a HUGE and very uncomfortable braxton hicks contraction. He is usually very independent but has been watching me and my son like a hawk since. He's licking my son like crazy- making sure every time I put him down he is ok. He sits next to us both and is much more affectionate than normal. He even started shaking at one point when I was having some braxton hicks! I'm not feeling any pain so far... Just my sciatica has been killing me literally non stop today. I have this sharp pain near the right of my tail bone like a knife is in it. She must be hitting a nerve @[email protected] what do y'all think? I've been checking my son to make sure he's ok. Temp is fine and he's not acting weird. Just a little sleepy.

My dads dog definitely gave me more attention when I first found out I was pregnant, she would jump straight on to my knee when I would sit down. 
She comes to me alot more again now I'm nearing the end too, she's normally all my dad but will hover around me until I call her up and will sit and sniff around my belly.
Our dog is only 15weeks old and only had her 2 weeks before Christmas, she is normally trying to chew our hands or feet but when she is sat by me she just tries to lick my belly. 
It is interesting.


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! So my induction yesterday don't quite go so well. I had two bad reactions to the medication they put in the cervix. One was very strong and constant contractions for 6 hours! Finally they took it out and I didn't dilate at all. Then a few hours later they put it back in. This time I got a fever, was put on antibiotics, and the meds were removed. I did however get morphine this time which helped ease the pain. Around 4am they started the oxytocin drip. I think the morphine is still working because I haven't felt any pain yet. My poor hubby is sleeping on the floor because they're are no beds in L&D! 

We're hoping and praying LO comes today. Please keep us in your thoughts!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Izze- that is interesting!! Happy term!!! :D 

Welsh- awww a puppy!!! What kind?! 8D yes my dog couldn't have given two craps when I got pregnant but he did start peeing on things in the house so I know he isn't so happy about it.

Buddy- He seems to be having some anxiety about it cuz he later was trying to mount my child!  I was so mad but I know it's an anxiety thing and I found he ripped something up yesterday which I have never seen him do as long as we have had him! He's a great dog and never does anything bad except the occasional pee. 

Wifey- that sounds awful! I'm sooo sorry :( I hope your labour kick starts soon!


----------



## buddyIV

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies! So my induction yesterday don't quite go so well. I had two bad reactions to the medication they put in the cervix. One was very strong and constant contractions for 6 hours! Finally they took it out and I didn't dilate at all. Then a few hours later they put it back in. This time I got a fever, was put on antibiotics, and the meds were removed. I did however get morphine this time which helped ease the pain. Around 4am they started the oxytocin drip. I think the morphine is still working because I haven't felt any pain yet. My poor hubby is sleeping on the floor because they're are no beds in L&D!
> 
> We're hoping and praying LO comes today. Please keep us in your thoughts!

Oh no, that doesnt sound good honey! I hope things go easier, and are more straightforward from this point onwards. Fingers crossed that you're holding your baby in your arms by the end of the day...I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## PrincessMommy

I think I'm grasping at straws here trying to find anything that would signal labour :| geeze...


----------



## Pix

Late reply!! Baby Wyatt took a bit of coaxing. Born 1/6/15 at 10:18 pm weighing 8lbs 7ounces. 

I never got past a 1 so they had to start pitocin which led to a panick attack and an epidural at 7:30pm. Check then was still 1. So l laid down and thankfully my nurse was a good friend!! After only 2 hours I was ready! Went from 1-10 in 2 hours. All I need was to chill out! 

We are well. I had a bit of a fever and a bleed but ok. He had a fever yesterday which my pediatrician believes from the vaccine due to all negative blood tests! If all is well we can FINALLY go home tonight!!


----------



## Izzie74

Pix said:


> Late reply!! Baby Wyatt took a bit of coaxing. Born 1/6/15 at 10:18 pm weighing 8lbs 7ounces.
> 
> I never got past a 1 so they had to start pitocin which led to a panick attack and an epidural at 7:30pm. Check then was still 1. So l laid down and thankfully my nurse was a good friend!! After only 2 hours I was ready! Went from 1-10 in 2 hours. All I need was to chill out!
> 
> We are well. I had a bit of a fever and a bleed but ok. He had a fever yesterday which my pediatrician believes from the vaccine due to all negative blood tests! If all is well we can FINALLY go home tonight!!

Congratulations on your bundle of joy.


----------



## 0203

Congratulations


----------



## waiting2c

Congrats pix!! 

Good luck wifey - will be thinking of you!!

37 weeks today for me too!! My ticker doesn't change till the afternoon, think it's running on a different timezone to me!


----------



## buddyIV

Congratulations Pix! Xxx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Wifey- do you have an update for us?? How are you??


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you so much ladies for all your love and support. I cannot tell you how scary it was on Sunday to see Rohan stop breathing... We honestly thought we had lost him as again at the hospital when he repeatedly stopped and went blue. I hope none of you have to ever go trough this because it's awful. BUT Rohan is now being a cheeky little monkey! Today he has finally been awake and opened his eyes and at every opportunity he has tried to rip wires and tubes off. He was taken off all meds this morning except paracetamol and will hopefully be coming off the ventilator tomorrow and moving onto cpap or high flow nasal canula so we will move from intensive care to either high dependency or a normal ward. I cannot wait for a cuddle.. I had not touched more than his head or hand since Sunday lunch time! He is blak and blue bless him from all the different lines etc he has had to have in. This has been the longest five days of my life and I miss Seth and Ethan like nothing on earth. I just cannot wait to get home but at the same time I am absolutely petrified of taking him home incase he catches something else!! 

Congratulations to all of you who have had your babies <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

So happy to here he is doing better :hugs:

Congratulations Pix :)


----------



## Maisypie

Baby James Robert arrived Tuesday, January 6th, at 7:08am weighing 7 lbs 4 oz. We just got home today as he is a bit jaundice, we call him James the yellow right now. We are both doing great, little overwhelmed but I am sure it will be ok.


----------



## wildchic

Sethsmummy- so glad to hear Rohan is doing better!

Pix- congrats hun!

I'm struggling to upload the pics of my babies, but will as soon as I'm on a computer.

Baby Kaitlyn had low sugar at birth, but she's doing great now. I'm struggling with them drinking on me, one minute they wanna drink on me, the next they turn their noses up and pretend my milk is poison,lol. But I'm sure we'll get there! They are so precious and its great being a mom of twins:)


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Maisypie:)


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth!!! It's so good to hear from you!! Glad the peanut is getting well now. Can't wait to see more pics! He is just darling <3

Wildchic- also excited to see pics of the girls!! ^_^


----------



## itsnowmyturn

So my baby girl is more interested in sleeping than feeding, I can't get her to feed today for more than 5 minutes then she goes bk off to sleep n I can't wake her for another couple of hours, my milk must have come in cos my boobs are so painful when I move and iv had to express loads because they were rock solid n sore. 
Also is it normal for their cord stump to stink after 3 days? I no it will pong a bit cos its basically rotting but hers stinks! And finally her poos have become really runny, like watery runny not just loose runny, is this normal? So many unknowns lol, I'm a proper newb!!


----------



## wildchic

INMT- I'm not gonna say its normal or not coz although I'm a 2nd time mom, I've been outta practice for 7years, so I'm also quite new to this. Hope someone with experience will chime in!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Maisy :)

INMT - Baby isnt showing signs of jaundice is she? As for very wet nappies it is quite normal with breastfed babies, is it watery and yellow?


----------



## Izzie74

Maisypie said:


> Baby James Robert arrived Tuesday, January 6th, at 7:08am weighing 7 lbs 4 oz. We just got home today as he is a bit jaundice, we call him James the yellow right now. We are both doing great, little overwhelmed but I am sure it will be ok.

Congratulations! 



sethsmummy said:


> Thank you so much ladies for all your love and support. I cannot tell you how scary it was on Sunday to see Rohan stop breathing... We honestly thought we had lost him as again at the hospital when he repeatedly stopped and went blue. I hope none of you have to ever go trough this because it's awful. BUT Rohan is now being a cheeky little monkey! Today he has finally been awake and opened his eyes and at every opportunity he has tried to rip wires and tubes off. He was taken off all meds this morning except paracetamol and will hopefully be coming off the ventilator tomorrow and moving onto cpap or high flow nasal canula so we will move from intensive care to either high dependency or a normal ward. I cannot wait for a cuddle.. I had not touched more than his head or hand since Sunday lunch time! He is blak and blue bless him from all the different lines etc he has had to have in. This has been the longest five days of my life and I miss Seth and Ethan like nothing on earth. I just cannot wait to get home but at the same time I am absolutely petrified of taking him home incase he catches something else!!
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who have had your babies <3

Such good news to hear Rohan is progressing so well.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Had the midwife out because she's barely fed n very difficult to wake, she's jaundice n possibly starting with an infection, we r currently enroute to the children's hospital. She's vomiting and still really wet watery bowel movements that's really offensive smelling n midwife thinks her stump might be getting infected


----------



## brunettebimbo

Awww bless her. Are you going for phototherapy?


----------



## wildchic

itsnowmyturn said:


> Had the midwife out because she's barely fed n very difficult to wake, she's jaundice n possibly starting with an infection, we r currently enroute to the children's hospital. She's vomiting and still really wet watery bowel movements that's really offensive smelling n midwife thinks her stump might be getting infected

One of my twins(Kaitlyn) vomited after she was born, but the nurses said it was her amniotic fluid that was still in her throat that was making her nauseas. The pediatrician ordered a gaviscon mixture(tiny amount), but she also vomited that out. The next say she was a lot better, as they had given her a water mixture which seemed to have helped. She feeds now with no problems. 

I hope they do everything possible to get your little girl feeling better! Let us know what they say!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Don't no what they plan on doing tbh, the jaundicb doesn't seem too bad but obviously depends on levels. Because they were expecting us we were straight into assessment n now waiting for a dr


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck!


----------



## Izzie74

So we've chosen our name - Emily. My niece is called Emma. Are they too similar?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Little update, they r pretty sure she has an infection so started her on antibiotics already, done a full septic screen including lumbar puncture. She's only had 10 minutes of feed today so they have put a feeding tube in n iv expressed almost 150ml, my boobs feel a million times better now. Just waiting for another xray as tube wasn't in the right place then she can get some food in her. Being admitted n won't be home till at least Monday


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> Thank you so much ladies for all your love and support. I cannot tell you how scary it was on Sunday to see Rohan stop breathing... We honestly thought we had lost him as again at the hospital when he repeatedly stopped and went blue. I hope none of you have to ever go trough this because it's awful. BUT Rohan is now being a cheeky little monkey! Today he has finally been awake and opened his eyes and at every opportunity he has tried to rip wires and tubes off. He was taken off all meds this morning except paracetamol and will hopefully be coming off the ventilator tomorrow and moving onto cpap or high flow nasal canula so we will move from intensive care to either high dependency or a normal ward. I cannot wait for a cuddle.. I had not touched more than his head or hand since Sunday lunch time! He is blak and blue bless him from all the different lines etc he has had to have in. This has been the longest five days of my life and I miss Seth and Ethan like nothing on earth. I just cannot wait to get home but at the same time I am absolutely petrified of taking him home incase he catches something else!!
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who have had your babies <3

:hugs::hugs: So good to hear such a positive update; wonderful news that Rohan is doing so much better. I can't imagine how scary it must've been, and how hard it must've been being away from your older boys too.... You're an amazingly strong lady for coping with all of that! Thank goodness everything is so much better, and that Rohan got such good care. I kept you guys in my thoughts and prayers, and will keep sending loads of love and hugs till you're all home, safe and well x



Maisypie said:


> Baby James Robert arrived Tuesday, January 6th, at 7:08am weighing 7 lbs 4 oz. We just got home today as he is a bit jaundice, we call him James the yellow right now. We are both doing great, little overwhelmed but I am sure it will be ok.

Huge congratualtions! Hopefully the jaundice will improve asap. 



wildchic said:


> Sethsmummy- so glad to hear Rohan is doing better!
> 
> Pix- congrats hun!
> 
> I'm struggling to upload the pics of my babies, but will as soon as I'm on a computer.
> 
> Baby Kaitlyn had low sugar at birth, but she's doing great now. I'm struggling with them drinking on me, one minute they wanna drink on me, the next they turn their noses up and pretend my milk is poison,lol. But I'm sure we'll get there! They are so precious and its great being a mom of twins:)

Can't wait to see pics, though I'm amazed you even managed an update, so no pressure! Hope the feeding is going great! 



Izzie74 said:


> So we've chosen our name - Emily. My niece is called Emma. Are they too similar?

They look more similar written down, but when you say them aloud they're more different. I think Emily is a lovely name! 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Little update, they r pretty sure she has an infection so started her on antibiotics already, done a full septic screen including lumbar puncture. She's only had 10 minutes of feed today so they have put a feeding tube in n iv expressed almost 150ml, my boobs feel a million times better now. Just waiting for another xray as tube wasn't in the right place then she can get some food in her. Being admitted n won't be home till at least Monday

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear your baby girl isn't doing so well :hugs: I really hope they can work out what's wrong quickly so they can treat her effectively. Sending loads of love and get well wishes x


----------



## buddyIV

As for me...still waiting for birth lol! But, we had our last scan today and everything is perfect :cloud9: The sonographer had us look away when she went over the legs as she said it's pretty obvious whether baby is a boy or girl :haha: The scan was amazing though, as we even saw the baby's hair! Unbelievable! 

Had a bit of back ache and some mild cramps, and lost a big bit of plug. Hopefully baby is getting ready!


----------



## gertrude

Hello everyone, thought I'd check in here :) no sign of baby here yet. 38 weeks today. Had lots of what felt like stretching and stuff but nothing of note.

Hope the babies that have arrived are settling in well, those that are needing extra support get to go home soon, and those not here yet hope they arrive safe and soon x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

She's perked up after having antibiotics n 2 feeds of 40ml, they said I can comfort feed her if she needs to so she can try n get bk to normal and they will just top up with ng fed expressed milk but I tried and she fed for a minute then fell asleep and sicked it up again. Her cord stump has fallen off so might be a bit easier to keep clean now. 
In 24 hours Iv had 4 hours sleep and eaten 2 sandwiches, some apple slices and a packet of crisps, not good for a breastfeeding mother (or anyone else for that matter). They have put a really long tube in her n she keeps pulling at it, it's guna end up being pulled out n she hated having it put down n hated the xray to check position too so I hope I can keep her from pulling it


----------



## PrincessMommy

INMT- that's so awful :( poor baby girl!!! I am so sorry y'all have to go through that </3 I hope she continues to get better!


----------



## hopeful2012

Induction officially scheduled for Monday! Be cleaning all day today and gonna finish up tomorrow. We still haven't finished the nursery but my husband is taking next week off and is planning to work on it then. I'm excited! Hope everyone is doing better and having a good weekend!


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! So Lou Simon was born on January 8th at 5:58pm! I went in on Wednesday morning for an induction due to excess amniotic fluid and a large baby (estimated 10lbs+ at birth) and they started with Cervacil (sp?), after about 1 hour terrible back labor began, I was in so much pain. The left the Cervacil in for another 4 hours and I could take it any more as contractions were constant with no breaks. They proceeded to check my cervix which wasn't even dilated to 1cm! They took it out and we waited for the next dr on call to give us a second opinion. They wanted to try the Cervacil again for another 12 hours to see if it would help opening/softening my cervix. After 6 hours (in the middle of the night - with the same back pain!!) they offered me some morphine. I took it and was able to sleep a bit. At my next check I had a high fever and was put on antibiotics and given more morphine. The Cervacil was taken out and I was still at 1cm and in so much pain. They decided to start the Pitocin drip. Four hours on it and not one contraction later I was taken off. My cervix still had made no progress. They then gave me two options - have a failed induction c-section or try to have them insert a balloon into my uterus and cervix to try and open it over a period of 12 hours. I could take any more pain so I went with the section. Less that 7
Hours after I had my son! He's precious and worth everything we went through. So far my stats and his are looking good and there's a good chance we can all go
Home tomorrow!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

INMT how are you getting on?

Congratulations Wifey! How big was Lou?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

We're still in hospital, here till at least Wednesday for antibiotics. She's mostly being ng fed, but i try feeding her before, she won't feed from the right boob but has a go with the left but she'll feed for the most of 3 minutes then falls asleep, we've worked out she's getting about 10ml from 3 minutes.
Her birth weight was 6.5, when we brought her in 4 days later it was down to 5.12, it's now creeping back up and it's now back to 6.3
A&e lost her umbilicus swab, the stump has fallen off now n it looks better, they swabbed it again yesterday but bet it has mostly cleared up with the antibiotics so im guna guess they won't be able to confirm the infection. Her eye is still sticky and gunky, they've swabbed that today to make sure that's OK. 
I realised yesterday iv barely eaten for the last 3 days so was feeling weak, shaking, and irritable. Went out to buy some clothes n got a proper meal n felt better but I can't get much sleep because she's on a 3 hour feeding routine so I wake up a little bit before n slowly wake her up because she's still not waking, then when she's not feeding (all the time) I hold her while she has the tube feed so she will still associate me with food, then I have to change her then I have to go and express so by the time I'm done I get an hour sleep before I'm going again. 
They did bloods yesterday so shud get those results tomorrow if not today.


----------



## gertrude

INMT I'm based in Brum too, which hospital are you at? If you need anything dropping off etc please just say x


----------



## wifey2013

brunettebimbo said:


> INMT how are you getting on?
> 
> Congratulations Wifey! How big was Lou?


Thank you!! I forgot to say - he was only 7lbs11oz!


----------



## wildchic

Wifey- congrats on your son:) enjoy him!

INMT- I'm so sorry that you going through this with your baby girl. I can only but imagine how you must be feeling! But I suggest you always eat a good meal as baby is still drinking on you and the little that she does get from you needs to be healthy(which will make her stronger) and if you don't eat healthy, your milk won't be healthy. I hope the antibiotics work and that you get to take her home and enjoy her!

BB-how is little Elijah getting on?

Buddy- you think you'll go to 40weeks? I do have time actually, but I use that time to sleep! The twins are not that bad.

Quick question- why did none of you ladies ever
say how gross it is/was for your waters to break? Lol, I felt so embarrassed, disgusted when mine broke. Luckily I was laying in a hospital bed. Really something I will never forget.


----------



## brunettebimbo

He's doing really well. Think we have hit a growth spurt as he's constantly feeding and just wants cuddling! He has a sticky eye but the Doctor said its a blocked duct and will sort itself out. 

How are you?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

gertrude said:


> INMT I'm based in Brum too, which hospital are you at? If you need anything dropping off etc please just say x

We are at the children's, thank u very much for the offer I will let u no if we need anything. 

The Dr looked at her eye this morning and when he opened it it oozed with a big blob of puss, they've done another swab for different things and prescribed eye drops but I think it's a blocked tear duct because it comes and goes and when it's clean n clear she opens her eyes up. The only thing making me think maybe infection is that her other eye is going red and puffy as well so maybe as she's wiping her eyes with the sock iv had to put on her hand to stop her pulling the tube she's spreading it over to the other eye. 
She had 2 good feeds off me earlier, one was 8 minutes and one was 12 so she only needed half feed top up but she has just had to have a full tube feed because she wudnt feed. 

Didn't realise just how rare it was for a baby to be born in their amniotic sac, apparently it's 1 in 80,000, plus she has the second rarest blood group (o negative) and shares a birthday with her mummy, I reckon all that makes her pretty unique lol. She is also a Capricorn and although I'm not into astronomy or anything I think it's pretty cool that Capricorn is associated with this god of water that's associated with amniotic fluid so a bit of a coincidence there that she's a Capricorn and born in her waters lol. 

I had a little cry yesterday for the first time, I was so exhausted from the night routine and frustrated that she wouldn't feed that I felt useless and her not feeding from me made me feel like I was doing something wrong because it's supposed to be the main thing us mothers can naturally do for them. But I no she's just not well and will hopefully perk up soon


----------



## gertrude

Do let me know, a friend works there too and I'm only up sutton way so not far at all. It must be very stressful for you. 

It's a great hospital for kids though, you're in superb hands. I hope things start to get easier soon x


----------



## buddyIV

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies! So Lou Simon was born on January 8th at 5:58pm! I went in on Wednesday morning for an induction due to excess amniotic fluid and a large baby (estimated 10lbs+ at birth) and they started with Cervacil (sp?), after about 1 hour terrible back labor began, I was in so much pain. The left the Cervacil in for another 4 hours and I could take it any more as contractions were constant with no breaks. They proceeded to check my cervix which wasn't even dilated to 1cm! They took it out and we waited for the next dr on call to give us a second opinion. They wanted to try the Cervacil again for another 12 hours to see if it would help opening/softening my cervix. After 6 hours (in the middle of the night - with the same back pain!!) they offered me some morphine. I took it and was able to sleep a bit. At my next check I had a high fever and was put on antibiotics and given more morphine. The Cervacil was taken out and I was still at 1cm and in so much pain. They decided to start the Pitocin drip. Four hours on it and not one contraction later I was taken off. My cervix still had made no progress. They then gave me two options - have a failed induction c-section or try to have them insert a balloon into my uterus and cervix to try and open it over a period of 12 hours. I could take any more pain so I went with the section. Less that 7
> Hours after I had my son! He's precious and worth everything we went through. So far my stats and his are looking good and there's a good chance we can all go
> Home tomorrow!!

Wow, congratulation Wifey! Hope you're both doing great and get home ASAP xxx 



wildchic said:


> Wifey- congrats on your son:) enjoy him!
> 
> INMT- I'm so sorry that you going through this with your baby girl. I can only but imagine how you must be feeling! But I suggest you always eat a good meal as baby is still drinking on you and the little that she does get from you needs to be healthy(which will make her stronger) and if you don't eat healthy, your milk won't be healthy. I hope the antibiotics work and that you get to take her home and enjoy her!
> 
> BB-how is little Elijah getting on?
> 
> Buddy- you think you'll go to 40weeks? I do have time actually, but I use that time to sleep! The twins are not that bad.
> 
> Quick question- why did none of you ladies ever
> say how gross it is/was for your waters to break? Lol, I felt so embarrassed, disgusted when mine broke. Luckily I was laying in a hospital bed. Really something I will never forget.

Yeah, sleep is sooooo precious! I never used to nap before I had my son, but afterwards I'd grab 10 minutes whenever I could! It looks like baby is pretty comfy in here, so I'm trying to be patient! Had signs that my body is getting ready but who knows! 



itsnowmyturn said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> INMT I'm based in Brum too, which hospital are you at? If you need anything dropping off etc please just say x
> 
> We are at the children's, thank u very much for the offer I will let u no if we need anything.
> 
> The Dr looked at her eye this morning and when he opened it it oozed with a big blob of puss, they've done another swab for different things and prescribed eye drops but I think it's a blocked tear duct because it comes and goes and when it's clean n clear she opens her eyes up. The only thing making me think maybe infection is that her other eye is going red and puffy as well so maybe as she's wiping her eyes with the sock iv had to put on her hand to stop her pulling the tube she's spreading it over to the other eye.
> She had 2 good feeds off me earlier, one was 8 minutes and one was 12 so she only needed half feed top up but she has just had to have a full tube feed because she wudnt feed.
> 
> Didn't realise just how rare it was for a baby to be born in their amniotic sac, apparently it's 1 in 80,000, plus she has the second rarest blood group (o negative) and shares a birthday with her mummy, I reckon all that makes her pretty unique lol. She is also a Capricorn and although I'm not into astronomy or anything I think it's pretty cool that Capricorn is associated with this god of water that's associated with amniotic fluid so a bit of a coincidence there that she's a Capricorn and born in her waters lol.
> 
> I had a little cry yesterday for the first time, I was so exhausted from the night routine and frustrated that she wouldn't feed that I felt useless and her not feeding from me made me feel like I was doing something wrong because it's supposed to be the main thing us mothers can naturally do for them. But I no she's just not well and will hopefully perk up soonClick to expand...

It's amazing that she arrived in her waters! I'm glad her belly button area is looking better. Hopefully her eyes will get better really soon too. You're doing amazingly well at feeding; your up against some really difficult circumstances, but your still doing it! Every little bit is goodness for your daughter :hugs: Have a good cry, you'll feel better for getting it out :hugs: I hope your daughter's even better today x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

gertrude said:


> Do let me know, a friend works there too and I'm only up sutton way so not far at all. It must be very stressful for you.
> 
> It's a great hospital for kids though, you're in superb hands. I hope things start to get easier soon x

I have to say the staff here are amazing!! They are very attentive and nothing is ever too much for them, they are very good at including me in what they are doing instead of just getting on with it. 
I tend to feel more overwhelmed when my oh goes home and it's just me and her, the baby in the room with us has gone home now so it's very quiet in here but I don't expect it to stay this way. I do take everything in my stride, never really get too worked up about stuff n everyone thinks I'm bottling it up but I'm not that's just me, that's why labour n delivery didn't believe I was further than early labour because I was so calm. 
What ward does ur friend work on? 

Should know more tomorrow with blood work n belly swab. Will be happy if she's gone above her birth weight too. She's a week old tomorrow and still has no name. We're thinking maybe sophie for first name and something meaning water or like a goddess of water or something like that for middle name with her being born in the amniotic fluid. But I think what's stopping me making a decision is I keep thinking what if I call it her but then decide later it's not her


----------



## itsnowmyturn

O forgot to say I tried a different position for feeding n she seemed to latch better, I put her on my knee n got her legs straddling my hips and thigh so she's sitting up to feed rather than laying down, it means I'm not trying to hold her in place which could be part of the reason because of my fibromyalgia and hypermobility means my muscles and joints get tired easily. She's due a feed in half an hour so I will try it again and see, she's very sleepy though so I don't no if she will feed


----------



## gertrude

Glad you're feeling calm :) it can make all the difference and after all. Worrying achieves nothing except waste your precious energy and you need all that you can! Roll with the punches is much better for you all than being anxious or stressed about things that haven't happened yet :)

Glad the new feeding position is helping too. Is there a baby feeding specialist there? I know Jackie Scott is based at goodhope but I'm not sure of the other hospitals, I can ask if you want?

As for names, you have to choose one by 5/6 weeks but you have the first year to change it if you change your mind :) I love the idea of The water related name too :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Il do a proper update later but wanted a name vote
Sophie Lana 
Or
Lana Sophie 
Me and oh can't agree


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> Il do a proper update later but wanted a name vote
> Sophie Lana
> Or
> Lana Sophie
> Me and oh can't agree

Both pretty, but I'd go Sophie Lana.


----------



## buddyIV

I like Sophie Lana too.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think that's what we're going for, although lana is a nice name I think it might be a bit too unusual, she will never find stuff with her name on etc n ppl will spell it wrong n pronounce it wrong but I really want it because in hawaiian it means as calm as still waters and in English it means fair or good looking. So think as a middle name is good, I think we have finally named the baby, after a week lol, although we have said we are going to sleep on it for tonight


----------



## gertrude

Can you imagine yourself shouting it up the stairs when she's older? :haha:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Ok so update. 
All tests and bloods came back completely clear, even umbilicus, they said we cud go home if she was feeding but as she's not we tried today to do on demand feeding, she had a tube feed at 8am, at 10 she had a 5 minute feed then between 12:30 and 15:10 she tried 5 times and fell asleep after 2 or 3 minutes every time. I then asked them to top her up because it had been 7 hours and she had only had about 15 minutes feed so they gave her a 30ml top up. She then went all the way up to half 5 and had a good 7 minutes, even though I had to wake her several times and then she wud only suck a few times before going back to sleep, it was still an improvement and hoped it was meaning things were looking up but then at half 6 she had 2 minutes and then had 1 minute at half 7, then me n oh went down to the parents room for food and left her, she cried because she's been held almost all day while we were feeding her like this and then daddy having cuddles so I wanted to have her down for a bit or il end up with a clingy baby. So we went n ate and had half hour to ourselves then I came back and she had worked herself up enough to have a 6 minute feed, still not great but better. She woke up then at half 11 n only had 3 minutes. I can't keep doing this, the new position is great, she latches well and drinks well when she's on, it's just keeping her awake. I asked the Dr what could he making her so sleepy but all I keep getting is its one of those things and there's nothing they can do because she's not physically unwell. I almost feel like when they thought she was really poorly they couldn't do enough but now it's just feeding issues they r making me feel like I'm bed blocking. If we go home like this she's only guna end up bk in with weight loss. 
Anyway as they haven't offered any advice or don't even seem bothered about looking into a possible cause for it that tomorrow if she doesn't feed well thru the night I will try bottles sith my breast milk n see if she does then same with that, and then instead of doing it in minutes we can see how much she's taking because for all we no she cud be getting huge gulps and can work it better than the breast pump lol. I really wanted to avoid bottles until she was a little older but if it gets her home il give it a go. I still think they will discharge us on Wednesday even if she doesn't feed well. I am going to refuse her having a top up thru the tube tonight because it seems to defeat the object of this in my opinion, will probably mean I'm feeding her every bloody hour though and I won't do that once we go home, but it's worth seeing. 
They have referred us to the breastfeeding support team and they are going to give me a call tomorrow so hopefully they can come along and help us.
Pfft what a week this has been, surprise birthday home birth baby then admission to hospital n been here all weekend, I'm getting cabin fever now I need to go home and be able to snooze on the sofa and watch some TV and sleep in my own bed


----------



## Kailetski

Well I have bronchitis... Also had my appointment today and was told it doesn't seem that baby will be coming any time soon so have an induction booked for Friday, another non stress test tomorrow too, major issues with the baby's father and I guess he no longer trusts anything I tell him as he's now phoned and talked to my mom twice this week...
As much as I don't want him there I'm willing to let him be at the hospital but I'll be damned if I'll let him in the room with me at all, not after the way he's been. (I broke up with him around the end of the first trimester and things have just been getting worse between us since.) I've been so stressed about not wanting him around that I wonder if maybe the baby can tell and that's why he hasn't decided to show yet?


----------



## Jennuuh

Congrats to all the ladies whom have recently given birth and good luck to the ladies still waiting! Hoping all the babies needing extra help are healthy as can be as soon as possible and can go home to be with their family!

Itsnowmyturn - Our little girl lost an entire lb her first week. I was breastfeeding her on demand and even waking her up to eat because she was SO sleepy. Her cries were weak and she could barley keep her eyes open. Turns out that even though she had a good latch, she just wasn't able to draw enough milk out by herself - I just wasn't producing what she needed. I'm still not and I'm even taking fenugreek and blessed thistle. We had to switch over to bottle feeding her breast milk and she was a completely different baby by the second feeding. She had life in her eyes and was substantially more alert. Because I don't make enough, we do have to supplement formula. I'm not sure if our type of situation even applies to yours, but wanted to share that just in case it could help her feed better and not be so tired! Good luck!


----------



## brunettebimbo

INMT - When I was in the hospital with Elijah he was only feeding 5 minutes at a time. The hospital said it was due to the jaundice making him tired. Once we got home he automatically got better feeding. I think it was probably the fact we were both more relaxed at home.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I hope all the babies that are unwell get better soon and get to go home. 
As we've gone with BT for phone and broadband we are able to sign in to a BT hotspot for free, a BT engineer should be here this afternoon to connect broadband up. I have missed so much! 

INMT - you're doing so well! I attempted breastfeeding Alex, we got readmitted to the maternity ward the day after he was born as he would latch on but literally come straight back off. I tried for a couple of days until I decided to switch to the bottle, mw said I would of needed to hand express for a bit before using the breast pump and i just couldnt. Hopefully when you get home you will all be more relaxed and she will feed better. I actually remember feeling so down about how he wouldn't feed from me and the mw said it wasn't due to the lack of milk, i actually had 2 mw's on each boob expressing milk at one point lol.

Anyone know how sethsmummy and baby Rohan are doing?

Still no baby here, had a couple awful pains real low down last night, think it was just baby moving further down. She has until midnight if she wants to come today or she has to wait until after tomorrow (it's MILs partners birthday tomorrow and if she comes tomorrow we will never hear the end of it as hes been saying she will come on his birthday..hes just so annoying, he used to call Alex 'AJ' before he was born as his name is Alex Joseph...ugh just shut up haha)


----------



## gertrude

INMY you can't make a baby clingy. Newborns just are because you are their sole source of survival. They know you are mum and that without you they have no chance. It's why their cries affect mum the most, they're supposed to so we don't forget them and leave them somewhere. So cuddle that baby as much as they need, because they will grow out of it so fast and you won't get it again.

Wrt feeding, all milk is good. Yes if course breast is best but if it's causing stress we are in the lucky position of having formula. It's not a failing, not giving any milk would be failing your child. 

Good luck today, hope you get home soon. If all tests are back clear I'd be leaving asap!! The community midwives will continue to visit.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Jen, she gets a very good latch n gets a good mouthful of milk with each suck but just falls asleep, iv been expressing n there's no issues with supply, expressed 120ml yesterday afternoon n just expressing now cos they're so full it hurts.
She lost a little weight over the course of yesterday, probably due to the bad feeds.
I didn't even bother waking her thru the night didnt see the point in disturbing her if it was going to be a 2 minute feed. Just fed her when the nurses came to her n she woke up. She is excessively sleepy but it's not even her due date yet so msybe. She's just not mature enough yet.
We tried bottle this morning n she took that we'll, the nurse thinks maybe she's getting too snuggled with me n falling asleep because of that. If she has another feed well I'm guna ask to go home and the midwife can come n see us tomorrow. At least she's fed, n if it is just snuggling into me that's doing it (and she does sooth extremely easily with me) then I can do breastfeeding when I have some time to sit with her n bottle when I need to n oh can feed while I catch up on sleep. Just hope she doesn't go off breastfeeding if we have to use bottle


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried stripping her off to feed?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Stripping off, changing nappy, tickling, winding, u name iv tried it she just sleeps


----------



## brunettebimbo

I fed Elijah in the bath the other night, he fed so well. Might be worth a try?


----------



## wildchic

INMT- sorry you having a tough time with baby girl feeding. Both my girls lost weight(about 200grams each!) while in hospital, but I was told that babies are allowed to lose 10% of their birth weight in the 1st week. I try to feed them both more or less the same time, so when they don't wanna wake up, I take a wet wipe(I know, its bad, but it works! Nurse suggested it) and rub it over their hands or even face. They hate it and of cause, wake up & I can feed with no issues. I hope you get to go home soon though. It'll all work out, stay positive, you're doing great so far!

AFM- I'm having so much fun being a mom, again! These girls are so sweet! I breastfeed, but also top up with formula as it seems they are not getting enough from me. Although when I expressed, I got 60ml from each breast & 60ml seems enough when I bottle feed them my milk. 
What signs do you have to look out for to know if baby has jaundice? Courtney's eyes(the white part) seems a bit yellowish. Her stools are also yellow, but that could be the breast milk. Should I be worried?

I've been struggling to load pics, always telling me 'the file is too large'! Kinda irritating, but will keep trying.

How is everyone else keeping up?


----------



## 0203

I've been trying to upload a photo too but it says it's too large. I wanna show of my gorgeous boy :haha:

Yellow eyes and yellow skin is a sin of jaundice, it starts on the face and spreads around the body I think. As far as i am aware The yellow stools are a sign of a fulfilled breastfed Baby :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Try slightly cropping your picture and it should let you upload it. 

Yellow poo is a great sign in a breastfed baby, means there is a good balance between fore and hind milk :)

Signs if jaundice are yellow skin that starts in the face and travels down the body, yellow eyes, sleepy, big weightloss, not interested in feeding etc.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

We are Home!! Had to give her a few bottle feeds for them to allow us home and they've stopped 2 antibiotics and given me one that's oral to give her and eye drops to give her. Glad to get her home and put her in a nice fluffy reusable nappy, her bum is sore from antibiotic poo and using disposable nappies, the reusable are much more gentle on her delicate baby skin. 
I'm wondering if my baby girl (who we have now named sophie) is just doing an extreme version of cluster feeding and doing it constantly instead of just for a few hours. I'm certainly not giving up with breastfeeding, I'd like to go back to it but I now fear that as she's had bottles (and she falls asleep with them too it's just easier to wake her enough to suck) that she won't want to work at the breast. I think my oh is looking forward to having a feed


----------



## 0203

Glad you are home, good luck with the feeds.

Thanks for the tip BB. Here is my beautiful little boy
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-01-13-20-05-42-1.png
File size: 444.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

He is gorgeous. Love his cardigan!

INMT so glad she is home :)


----------



## Izzie74

Henry is sooooo cute!


----------



## waiting2c

Nawwww 0203 he is super duper cute!!!!!!

I want my baby :( two weeks to go.


----------



## gertrude

Yay INMT that's great news that you're home :) keep going with the breastfeeding, get naked with biscuits, drinks and the remote and just stay with each other now you're home x


----------



## wildchic

Glad you guys are home INMT

BB-will try that,thanx

0203- he is gorgeous!


----------



## wildchic

Here they are, a week today:)

Time really goes by too fast!
 



Attached Files:







K%20%26%20C.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9









Kaitlyn%20%26%20Courtney.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## waiting2c

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

She had a few feeds off me tonight, one was 10 minutes between the two boobs, hopefully that means she is getting used to it now, still had trouble giving her the bottle at 1am though, very sleepy, I will keep going but it's nice to no the bottle option is there if needed, im still determined to give her breast though, I won't be defeated


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance: Great news :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats to all the ladies who had their babies and good luck to those who still have yet to give birth!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Aww all these babies are beautiful. Can't wait to meet my little princess now. The other night she was making my belly move in all different directions, Alex had his head resting on my belly and she kicked him in the face lol, I don't think he really noticed but it was funny. Then yesterday morning we woke up and he said tapped my belly and said "wake up Scarlett" too cute!


----------



## wildchic

INMT- glad you guys are home! Things will only get better from here!

Welshgirl- that is cute! Alex will probably do it when she's here and he wants to play:)


----------



## buddyIV

0203 said:


> Glad you are home, good luck with the feeds.
> 
> Thanks for the tip BB. Here is my beautiful little boy

He's absolutely gorgeous 0203! Congratulations again! 



wildchic said:


> Here they are, a week today:)
> 
> Time really goes by too fast!

Ahhhhh....so beautiful! Oh your girls are soooo cute, no wonder you're enjoying everything so much! X

*INMT*: great to hear your home, and that feeding is going well. 10 minutes each side is so positive! 

Still no real signs of baby for me, but I'm still a few days off my due date so I'm being patient....or, at least, trying to be patient! Hope you're all doing great ladies xxx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

wildchic said:


> INMT- glad you guys are home! Things will only get better from here!
> 
> Welshgirl- that is cute! Alex will probably do it when she's here and he wants to play:)


Haha yeah I don't think she will get a minutes peace when she is here. We got a puppy pen for the pup when we moved in the new house but far too big for kitchen and now shes not messing in the house we got a normal size cage for her, I'm thinking I'm going to have to set the puppy pen up around her moses basket lol.

Have mw appointment tomorrow, hope she tells me baby is engaged. Also have repeat blood checks for iron tomorrow at the docs, will have to tell them I've moved house and will need to go register at the other surgery then too, only moved 10minutes away but the surgery im at now only allows people in that village, mum said dont change until I've had the baby, but I need to for the HV! How annoying, I had to change when I was pregnant with Alex to see a midwife.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Buddy i wish it was 10 each side but unfortunately it in total, she had a 6 minute feed this morning n woke up 2 n half hours later for another and had 10 minutes so it's better than having 3 minutes then falling asleep then not waking up for hours so maybe with each day she's getting older she's figuring it out.
It's really strange to think that i shud still be pregnant, it's an odd thing lol, I have her here and safe but she shud be inside my tummy still for another 2 weeks. I really hope u guys all get to meet ur baby's soon. All of the baby pictures are adorable, so many cute ones


----------



## buddyIV

itsnowmyturn said:


> Buddy i wish it was 10 each side but unfortunately it in total, she had a 6 minute feed this morning n woke up 2 n half hours later for another and had 10 minutes so it's better than having 3 minutes then falling asleep then not waking up for hours so maybe with each day she's getting older she's figuring it out.
> It's really strange to think that i shud still be pregnant, it's an odd thing lol, I have her here and safe but she shud be inside my tummy still for another 2 weeks. I really hope u guys all get to meet ur baby's soon. All of the baby pictures are adorable, so many cute ones

Oops...sorry Hun! Still, 10 mins is fab :happydance: Like you say, it's a huge improvement on 3 mins before falling asleep, and now you're home and in your own environment it'll keep improving. Waking 2.5 hours later is spot on too! I know exactly what you mean with having her a little earlier than the due date. DS came at 36 weeks, and I remember looking at him for his first month and thinking that all the growing and developing should be going on in my tummy, not out here! He was always absolutely fine, apart from jaundice, and I'm so grateful for that, but I'm glad this baby appears to be in here for the long haul lol!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Everyone's babies are soooooooooo cute <3 I'll bet you all are just smitten :3

I'm glad the babies are coming home from the hospital
INMT- what name did you all end up choosing? (Sorry if I missed the announcement) Sophie right?? :)

I had contractions all night to the point where they woke me up. I still feel them a bit but not nearly as much.. Which tells me it's false labour yet again... It must be like the 50th time this has happened  I so wanna go in to labour before my c section on the 26th. Still less than 2 weeks to go but I want to get to try for a vbac so badly it hurts! I've been doing things this am to try to start up real labour. Any suggestions ladies? I've tried jumping jacks, pacing around, squats, getting on all fours and crawling around. Hubby isn't home so I can't try the deed.


----------



## hopeful2012

Madelyn Grace is here. She was born Monday at 3:50pmbat 6 pounds 6 ounces. I was induced around 8 am Monday morning,but unfortunately my epidural only worked on one side so I could feel everything on the left. I could also feel the stitches afterwards. We're at home now and doing okay. My nipples are extremely sore and one is cracked already.


----------



## Izzie74

hopeful2012 said:


> Madelyn Grace is here. She was born Monday at 3:50pmbat 6 pounds 6 ounces. I was induced around 8 am Monday morning,but unfortunately my epidural only worked on one side so I could feel everything on the left. I could also feel the stitches afterwards. We're at home now and doing okay. My nipples are extremely sore and one is cracked already.

Congratulations and a very pretty name. :happydance:


----------



## tjayne07

Congrats hopeful!
Xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Congrats!! Pretty name :) that's really unfortunate about the epi... Did they say why that happened??


----------



## buddyIV

hopeful2012 said:


> Madelyn Grace is here. She was born Monday at 3:50pmbat 6 pounds 6 ounces. I was induced around 8 am Monday morning,but unfortunately my epidural only worked on one side so I could feel everything on the left. I could also feel the stitches afterwards. We're at home now and doing okay. My nipples are extremely sore and one is cracked already.

Congratulations! That's a really lovely name! I hope your nipples heal up asap; lanisoh cream is great for soothing them, or just rubbing a little breast milk on them after a feed. X


----------



## hopeful2012

They didn't know why the epi wasn't working. They redosed and repositioned the catheter but then it only worked up to about halfway up my thigh. They didn't have time to redo it because I was ready to push. I only had to push for about ten minutes. We've not been apart since about she's doing good with nursing. I'm using lanolin cream and just trying to deal until they get better. I think I'll get me some of the gel soothie pads that help protect in between feedings. I'll post pictures when I can get to the computer. We're off to see the pediatrician for a recheck of her bilirubin- she was borderline yesterday.


----------



## brunettebimbo

hopeful2012 said:


> Madelyn Grace is here. She was born Monday at 3:50pmbat 6 pounds 6 ounces. I was induced around 8 am Monday morning,but unfortunately my epidural only worked on one side so I could feel everything on the left. I could also feel the stitches afterwards. We're at home now and doing okay. My nipples are extremely sore and one is cracked already.

Congratulations :)

I never rated Lansinoh, I found Bennetts nipple cream brilliant. One go and they were healed! It's a hell of a lot cheaper too!

Also try sleeping without a bra on until they are better. I find having something on them makes them more sore.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi ladies :)

I've not been in here for a really long time, so just checking in for the final stretch! I'll be 39 weeks tomorrow & not so much as a Bh contraction yet! But I'm still terrified! 

Congrats to all the proud mummies of beautiful babies - I'm still trying to catch up on all the announcements :) & goodluck to all those still waiting! 

Xxx


----------



## Luvspnk31

hopeful2012 said:


> Madelyn Grace is here. She was born Monday at 3:50pmbat 6 pounds 6 ounces. I was induced around 8 am Monday morning,but unfortunately my epidural only worked on one side so I could feel everything on the left. I could also feel the stitches afterwards. We're at home now and doing okay. My nipples are extremely sore and one is cracked already.


Congrats! Lovely name. 
Bummer about the epi. That happened to me eith my 4th. Was the only time I got the epi. Would've this time too, but there wasn't time, lol.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Well I think my waters are leaking. I had gone for a wee before bed (Alex was sleeping on the sofa), I put him in bed and felt something and my pj bottoms were wet, felt totally different to wee. I put knickers and a pad on and went to bed, OH comes up and I turn over, I feel it again, go the toilet and pad is a tiny bit pinky tinged but clear when I wipe. Not long after I get up to go to the toilet again, I feel it again when I get up, this time the tissue is a bit pink too. 
OH told me to go downstairs as I'm restless, catching up on corrie and more leakage! Eek!!!!


----------



## buddyIV

Sounds like it's the start of something! Very exciting...good luck Hun! X


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thank you. Going to tidy up Alex's toys that he left out, and I would clean the kitchen as can't sleep but it will probably wake OH and Alex up so going to try get some sleep in a bit. Update tomorrow.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

So I rang the labour ward and they said to go in for 8am to get checked. Been having contractions since, don't think I will make it until 8am


----------



## Luvspnk31

Good luck! Hope it turns into the real thing!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck!


----------



## tjayne07

Good luck welsh!
x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Princess yeah we called her sophie in the end. 
She gets weighed today so I can see whether I need to increase her feed or not. Had to order and electric pump, manuals are messy and time consuming and I need both hand to do it so can't even have a drink. 
I weighed myself yesterday andnthat 4 days in hospital i lost half a stone. Iv been having real problems with my appetite since the day I had her, weighed on the 3rd and since then iv lost 23lb, obviously that includes baby, placenta, womb, fluids etc etc but I didn't intend on losing the rest so quick, id have thought my body wud need it for breastfeeding but I just don't fancy food at all and even when I do eat it's only cos I no I have to.

Looks like our house move might only be a few weeks away!! About time.

Welshgirl good luck I hope u have ur baby with u now and u have a quick and safe labour xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thanks ladies. Well my waters had gone but only 1-2 cm dilated so said I'm not in labour yet, walked around Asda, and had a few contractions. Had a nap with Alex for couple hours and no contractions that woke me up. Going for a walk with OH and the dog now see if that works.

Yay for house move. We moved when Alex was 4 weeks old!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck Wish!



itsnowmyturn said:


> Princess yeah we called her sophie in the end.
> She gets weighed today so I can see whether I need to increase her feed or not. Had to order and electric pump, manuals are messy and time consuming and I need both hand to do it so can't even have a drink.
> I weighed myself yesterday andnthat 4 days in hospital i lost half a stone. Iv been having real problems with my appetite since the day I had her, weighed on the 3rd and since then iv lost 23lb, obviously that includes baby, placenta, womb, fluids etc etc but I didn't intend on losing the rest so quick, id have thought my body wud need it for breastfeeding but I just don't fancy food at all and even when I do eat it's only cos I no I have to.
> 
> Looks like our house move might only be a few weeks away!! About time.
> 
> Welshgirl good luck I hope u have ur baby with u now and u have a quick and safe labour xx


I recommend the Spectra electric pump. The Medela pump in style's motor went bad for me within 3 months and doing a search on Amazon reviews showed it a common thing.

Also you can get a bra it allows you to pump both breasts at the same time hands free. amazon has a deal right now the spectra s2 pump and the bra for only $190. I have not tried the spectra pump yet but from reading the Amazon reviews it seems to be one of the better ones. I will be purchasing that pump and the hands free bra myself since the pump I have right now went bad.

Here's a link to the pump:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BLBLR1I?vs=1


----------



## PrincessMommy

Good luck welsh!! So jealous! Get to walking and do some squats mama!!

I tried everything in my power yesterday to naturally induce labour... I just ended up with worse prodromal labour last night... MUCH worse. It felt like when I went in to labour with my son. I had terrible contractions from 6pm-4am. I'm soooo tired and my stomach is sore :/ I feel so down cuz I can't just go in to labour myself.. I do not want that repeat c section...


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Good luck welsh!! So jealous! Get to walking and do some squats mama!!
> 
> I tried everything in my power yesterday to naturally induce labour... I just ended up with worse prodromal labour last night... MUCH worse. It felt like when I went in to labour with my son. I had terrible contractions from 6pm-4am. I'm soooo tired and my stomach is sore :/ I feel so down cuz I can't just go in to labour myself.. I do not want that repeat c section...

:hugs: honey, I hope things get going for you soon. I'm sure you've mentioned it already, but what's the date of your section? I see you're at 37 weeks so is there any way they'll let you go till 40 weeks before booking you in? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you to go naturally! Xxx 

I hope the walking helped kick start things again *Welshgirl*! X

*INMT* the electric pump is SO much better than the manual! It took me half the time to pump the same amount once I got an electric one. I hope it makes your life easier too! Take care of yourself too...you gotta eat to keep your strength up :hugs:

As for me: I was at the midwife today. She said baby's head isn't quite engaged yet, but said that that doesn't indicate anything as with 2nd (and subsequent) babies they quite often don't engage until right before labour :shrug: She also had a bit of trouble measuring fundal height as apparently my uterus is very tight and my stomach muscles are too good hahaha! I find that very hard to believe! Anyways, I don't think I'm going to give birth anytime soon! I'm still 10 days off due date though so I'll just be patient!


----------



## PrincessMommy

The c section is a week and 4 days away and they told me I couldn't re schedule :'( I don't really care that I'm uncomfortable so much anymore... I just want to deliver vaginally. It's safer than a repeat and I want to have the experience. I feel like it'll never happen before the section date... 

I didnt know that about 2nd babies! Makes me feel a bit better that my ob told me Monday my cervix was still posterior. Looks like we are both playin the waiting game!


----------



## Izzie74

Got date for induction 29th Jan, my due date. Was hoping for a little earlier as so fed up with the waiting. However head is engaged and low so there is a possibility I might go early naturally.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Kiwiberry said:


> Good luck Wish!
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Princess yeah we called her sophie in the end.
> She gets weighed today so I can see whether I need to increase her feed or not. Had to order and electric pump, manuals are messy and time consuming and I need both hand to do it so can't even have a drink.
> I weighed myself yesterday andnthat 4 days in hospital i lost half a stone. Iv been having real problems with my appetite since the day I had her, weighed on the 3rd and since then iv lost 23lb, obviously that includes baby, placenta, womb, fluids etc etc but I didn't intend on losing the rest so quick, id have thought my body wud need it for breastfeeding but I just don't fancy food at all and even when I do eat it's only cos I no I have to.
> 
> Looks like our house move might only be a few weeks away!! About time.
> 
> Welshgirl good luck I hope u have ur baby with u now and u have a quick and safe labour xx
> 
> 
> I recommend the Spectra electric pump. The Medela pump in style's motor went bad for me within 3 months and doing a search on Amazon reviews showed it a common thing.
> 
> Also you can get a bra it allows you to pump both breasts at the same time hands free. amazon has a deal right now the spectra s2 pump and the bra for only $190. I have not tried the spectra pump yet but from reading the Amazon reviews it seems to be one of the better ones. I will be purchasing that pump and the hands free bra myself since the pump I have right now went bad.
> 
> Here's a link to the pump:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BLBLR1I?vs=1Click to expand...

You can also take an old bra and snip a couple holes in the cups. That's what I did. Works great!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Luvspnk31 said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Wish!
> 
> 
> 
> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Princess yeah we called her sophie in the end.
> She gets weighed today so I can see whether I need to increase her feed or not. Had to order and electric pump, manuals are messy and time consuming and I need both hand to do it so can't even have a drink.
> I weighed myself yesterday andnthat 4 days in hospital i lost half a stone. Iv been having real problems with my appetite since the day I had her, weighed on the 3rd and since then iv lost 23lb, obviously that includes baby, placenta, womb, fluids etc etc but I didn't intend on losing the rest so quick, id have thought my body wud need it for breastfeeding but I just don't fancy food at all and even when I do eat it's only cos I no I have to.
> 
> Looks like our house move might only be a few weeks away!! About time.
> 
> Welshgirl good luck I hope u have ur baby with u now and u have a quick and safe labour xx
> 
> 
> I recommend the Spectra electric pump. The Medela pump in style's motor went bad for me within 3 months and doing a search on Amazon reviews showed it a common thing.
> 
> Also you can get a bra it allows you to pump both breasts at the same time hands free. amazon has a deal right now the spectra s2 pump and the bra for only $190. I have not tried the spectra pump yet but from reading the Amazon reviews it seems to be one of the better ones. I will be purchasing that pump and the hands free bra myself since the pump I have right now went bad.
> 
> Here's a link to the pump:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BLBLR1I?vs=1Click to expand...
> 
> You can also take an old bra and snip a couple holes in the cups. That's what I did. Works great!Click to expand...

I thought of that but for me I don't have any old bras that fit anymore :(.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Bummer. :(


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> The c section is a week and 4 days away and they told me I couldn't re schedule :'( I don't really care that I'm uncomfortable so much anymore... I just want to deliver vaginally. It's safer than a repeat and I want to have the experience. I feel like it'll never happen before the section date...
> 
> I didnt know that about 2nd babies! Makes me feel a bit better that my ob told me Monday my cervix was still posterior. Looks like we are both playin the waiting game!

That's tough honey, sorry to hear they won't give you a bit more time. I really hope you get your VBAC :hugs: Hopefully it's true about the babies head engagement. I confess to googling it and it does come up a few times! 



Izzie74 said:


> Got date for induction 29th Jan, my due date. Was hoping for a little earlier as so fed up with the waiting. However head is engaged and low so there is a possibility I might go early naturally.

Fingers crossed baby will be ready to go before the 29th!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Thanks buddy! I google everything when I'm pregnant lol! Especially once labour time comes around... Anyway I'll be fine even if she comes a day before her section date. I just want her to come out safe and natural! :( my section experience was so bad last time with my son.... I'll be so upset if I have to do it again


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks for all the advice regarding the pump, I bought a dual electric one off eBay, can't remember the name but good reviews, I will bare in mind about the old bra thing too not a bad idea. 
Midwife weighed sophie n she's lost a little bit, she told me not to do the set amount in the bottle just put around 100ml in it and let her drink what she wants and aim to have some left in the bottle so we know she's full, I was reluctant to put so much in because she loves to suck so thought she might just keep going because it's comforting n she does, i put 7080ml.in n she had it all n then sicked some bk up which I no is normal but i don't want her choking while she's laid down after her night feeds which r the main ones bottled, I try and breastfeed any other time unless the time between feeds is getting too short n the length of feeding is too short. 
The midwife asked if my appetite was ok n i told her it wasn't n said Im not really eating much, don't fancy anything and don't feel hungry etc etc n she put 'ok' in the appetite box for me, I no its not a massive deal but if it doesn't improve someone will look at that and say why didn't u tell them before. 

Good luck to the ladies being induced.

Sethsmummy how is ur little boy doing Now? 
Welshgirl any baby news?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I lost my appetite when in hospital with Elijah. My husband and the nurses had to make me eat. I think it's down to the worry etc. Just try and eat little and often if you can't manage a full meal. My appetite came back once I was home and we were settled back in.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

My appetite hasn't been right since the day I had her, yesterday I ate a yoghurt, a few biscuits, a sandwich and then probably ate a quarter of my tea, not drinking enough either, I used to drink litres and litres of dilute but I keep forgetting to do that as well.
Going for my belated birthday meal today after the health visitor has been.

Sophie did a 15 min feed today (do a little dance) then sicked some over her freshly washed blanket (stops dancing) if she has bigger feeds she sicks some


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Scarlett Louise was born 16th jan, 12am on the dot weighing 5lb 8oz.
Went in at 10pm, they did my obs and hooked me up to the monitor, they left me on for ages and disappeared for ages, they were waiting for the doctor to come out of surgery to prescribe the pessary. Well she checked me at must of been around 11.15 and i was 7cm from 10pm my contractions had really come on. They wheeled me in a chair to labour ward. Had to pee, back to bed, back to the loo where i sat for couple minutes, then I needed to push, almost gave birth on the bathroom floor!!!! Mw wouldn't let me be on all fours and it seriously hurt lol but so so worth it.
Here is my little princess

https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/20150116_094523_zps6c82cd86.jpg


----------



## gertrude

Why wouldn't she let you be on all fours? It's the most natural position for birth?


----------



## PrincessMommy

She's precious welsh!!! Congrats on a smooth delivery and a healthy baby girl!!

That is odd about not letting you be on all fours- I'm going to ask for that or a birthing chair!! No way am I gonna tear and make it harder just because it'll be easier for my dr :p


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thank you.

I don't know, they wanted to put the monitors back on me, I was on all fours when I got on the bed and she basically forced me on my back to try get the monitors on. Pointless as she was here less than 5minutes after that. I didn't tear thank god but being on all fours helped loads more when I had Alex.

She's taking to breastfeeding but not sure how long I plan on carrying it on with having Alex at home, guess we will take it day by day. She didn't respond to her hearing test so got to attend another next week, they said as she was only a few hours old that it could be down to too much fluid in her ears still, I guess we shall see. 

I can't believe how quick it was all over though, I still expect to feel her move in my tummy lol.
Alex has met her, she was feeding at the time but he didn't seem to mind, he seems smitten with her. Can't wait to get home tomorrow.


----------



## 0203

Congratulations Welsh she is gorgeous


----------



## gertrude

That makes me so cross, you can be monitored in any position if they can be bothered to do their job. It's such a shame because some midwives are fantastic and others just so crap :(


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Welsh! She's too precious.


----------



## PrincessMommy

I'm sure all will be fine with the hearing test! I have heard that happens a lot! 
Ugh she's so pretty! I just wanna eat her up 8D wish my girly would come out already- this makes me want to see her tons more!! All the baby girl pics coming thru makes it harder every day <\3

Glad you didn't tear! I hope to have the same luck


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations! That's shit about not being allowed. Mine told me to be on my knees over the back of the bed and it was so much easier and quicker than Tristans birth when I was on my back!!


----------



## waiting2c

Awww congrats welsh she is adorable.

Less than 2 weeks to go for me now, I have given up hope that she will choose to come earlier. Can't wait to be able to get comfortable in bed again!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Congratulations Welsh, she probably still had gunky ears so the test wasn't accurate, they shud really do it the next day I think, causes unnecessary stress. Strange she wudnt let ur in the position u wanted. I said I didn't want to labour or birth on my back but when it came to it that's the only position I cud imagine being in, don't no why it just felt the only natural position for me, screwed my body up though.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Congrats welsh girl!! She's georgous!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

One week and 3 days here! But it feels like forever, doesn't it?? 

I'm getting a bit nervous now as I am still wondering the exact dynamics of how I will handle 2 babies alone o_o oi!!!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thanks everyone. 
Brunette - that's how i gave birth to Alex and found it didn't hurt half as much. She was here before they could even get the monitors on anyway. 

INMT - ah see, it didnt seem natural to me to be on my back but at 10pm when I went in I wasn't classed as in labour.

Oh goodness im not going to sleep tonight theres a heavy snorer lol


----------



## buddyIV

Huge congratulations Welsh! She's absolutely gorgeous x Hope you manage to get a bit of sleep, between baby and the snorer!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I only slept an hour in hospital the night I had her, there was a snorer and someone who just kept doing shhh shhh shh all night to her baby even though she wasn't crying and then obviously I had the days events to process and just kept staring at this thing that looked far too big to have been inside me only hours before but yet far too small and fragile to be in the world. 
I hope u manage to get some sleep though, I think I was running on adrenaline for the next few days too. 



I have a very restless and hungry baby tonight, I'm hoping she's having a bit of a growth spurt and will be above her birth weight Monday and not just being a needy baby, obviously we spoilt her with cuddles and barely being put down while she was in hospital and she is almost impossible to stop cuddling but I'm trying to avoid having a clingy baby when she's older. She also does a lot of sucking for pleasure and comfort, she will suck anything, fist, thumb, fingers, blanket, top, she even had a go on my nose and got a good latch on my chin earlier lol, we've decided to give her a dummy to help settle her and because we can limit dummy time by taking it off her and get her off it when she's older but with fists and thumbs it's obviously impossible n I don't want her to be like my neighbours daughter who is 8 and still sucking her fingers to the point her finger is now starting to bend out slightly because she puts index and thumb in together, surely can't be good for her teeth either. Anyway she keeps dropping the dummy and getting upset when she can't find it or get her fists in her mouth, so it looks like another night of minimal sleep here.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Be careful about offering a dummy so early. It's recommended to wait 4-6 weeks when breastfeeding. 

You really can't spoil a baby, honestly, she's just spent 9 months in your belly, she needs you to feel safe. I cuddle Elijah all the time but he still goes to bed ok etc.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

The health visitor sort of agreed with me about the dummy, she's not getting any nipple confusion with bottle n breast so doesn't think she will with dummy either, most of the time it's the only way to settle her unless she finds her thumb n by that time she's got herself really worked up and forgets the are attached to her and won't stay in her mouth when she takes it away lol. Without a dummy I think i wud have a very upset baby a lot of the time


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Me and Scarlett are home now  had hardly any sleep last night, every time I'd put her down she would wake up looking for more food but don't think all the noise helped. I actually fell asleep with her at one point. But breastfeeding seems to be going well at the min which is good as Alex wouldnt take to it at all.


----------



## buddyIV

Great news Welsh! Hope you've managed to get a bit of rest now you're back home. I used to fall asleep all the time while BF...I'd wake up with my head back on the sofa (usually drooling :haha:)

Only 8 days left till my due date! Doesn't look like anything is likely to happen any time soon, but I'm feeling great and am actually really happy! The MW did ask a couple of questions about when I'd be willing to be induced though...I reeeeeaaaalllly want to avoid that if I can. So, can all you ladies will my baby out on his/her due date please?!


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies!
Congrats/good luck to everyone! We are doing good since being home. The toddler is getting a little jealous, but I also think she is bored. She I used to playing with other kids, but has been stuck in the house with me daddy and baby this week. I'm gonna send her to the sitter a couple days next week just to let her play. She loves to go get diapers for the baby and just kisses all over her. We have got nothing done this week. We were hoping to work on the nursery and get the crib painted but between the weather, doctor visits, a grumpy toddler, and the visitors- nothing got done. Hubby is going back to work Monday and I'm worried about how I will manage on my own. I also discovered today why mom and everyone keep telling me to take it easy. I'm hurting tonight - my back, stitches, and hips. My boobs are achy because my milk is coming in. We had non stop visitors today, plus I wanted to get out of the house so I went grocery shopping for just a few items with my mom and the babies. Tomorrow looks like we will have visitors a good bit too. Am I the only one who can't stand being still. I have to clean up every day- it drives me nuts if I don't (not big things- but the kitchen, sweeping, pick in up toys, and washing clothes) anyway I think I'm gonna take My pain meds and try to rest tonight! 
Good news is Maddie generally sleeps pretty much through the night already. She is such a good baby!


----------



## MummyLaura93

Hi Ladies, I haven't been on for so long but a massive congratulations to everyone that's had their babies and hope they and you are doing well! I Feel like I'll definately be bringing home a February baby! I'm just over 38 weeks now, here's my most recent bump picture. I'm dying to meet her :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

So Adam arrived yesterday morning, in a bit of a rush in the end! I think contractions started at 11pm but I wasnt sure they were real so tried to sleep, show at 4 which I told hubby meant it could happen in hours or days, then decided shortly after that they could maybe be real contractions! I must have labored until fully dilated on my bed at home, I could feel the cervix opening with a few of the latter contractions then felt the pressure at the back that meant he was coming - eek! I had convinced hubby not to worry & he's only seen every other contraction so when I said we had to go it was all a bit of a panic! Lol I didn't realise how imminent it was!! Left the house about 7.30am & Adam arrived 7.56!!! So agree with those who say labour on all fours- I swear I thought it can't be labour it's not painful enough, & did it all without so much as gas and air!

Unfortunately he was taken to SCBU last night to monitor his breathing, & has yet to feed well so we are waiting to hear what happens next - he's just been given a feeding tube like my first little one was which is bringing back past anxieties. Just want him to feed well so we can go home! 

Congrats to all who are now home with their babies, glad to hear theyre doing well :)

Ps in terms of nipple confusion the SCBU stuff we were given says there's very little evidence to support the idea of nipple confusion & they recommend the use of a dummy when babies have a feeding tube. I think the recommendation not to is more about establishing supply as baby will nibble to up your supply, not just to feed & offering anything else could make this harder, but if you're mix feeding from the start it probably won't make a difference. 

Incidentally why bottle feed at night & boob in the day? I found bf the far easier option at night & latched him on & laid back, bottle was a nightmare & I struggled to stay awake? 

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Here's my Adam :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0345.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dawnyybus

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## Kailetski

Kaiden Alexander was born at 5:31 pm January 16, 7 pounds 3oz, 20 inches long at 41 weeks.
I was booked for an induction but went in for some pains the night before only to be checked and sent back home still fully closed. Was woken about every hour or so through out the night with what I now know were contractions and came back to the hospital around noon for my induction, when I was checked I was already at 3cm and contracting every 4 minutes so they gave me a room. Once in the room I was checked again and was at 4cm and my water was broken, they started me on pitocin and the contractions came hard and fast right on top of each other. They sent in the anesthesiologist without asking if I would like an epidural but at this point I no longer cared, he tried for 30 minutes before getting it I and it never did take and I didn't have any time for any other form of pain medication so I did get the all natural birth I had originally wanted. They had to use the vacuum on him as he wasn't moving down to come out and I definitely deserve a mother of the year award because the first thing I said when I saw him was, "Oh my god, he's so ugly, I don't want him!" I feel awful about it but with that cone head and being covered in blood he looked like some kind of alien or something, of course now I think he looks a lot better though. :)

Still in the hospital and most of my pictures are on my camera so the few on my iPad will have to do for now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations:)


----------



## PrincessMommy

What handsome little men!! Congrats ladies!!! :)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Congrats 5year! So many babies!!


----------



## buddyIV

5_Year_Plan said:


> Here's my Adam :)

Congratulations! He's so cute! Really hope you get to take him home soon x



Kailetski said:


> Kaiden Alexander was born at 5:31 pm January 16, 7 pounds 3oz, 20 inches long at 41 weeks.
> I was booked for an induction but went in for some pains the night before only to be checked and sent back home still fully closed. Was woken about every hour or so through out the night with what I now know were contractions and came back to the hospital around noon for my induction, when I was checked I was already at 3cm and contracting every 4 minutes so they gave me a room. Once in the room I was checked again and was at 4cm and my water was broken, they started me on pitocin and the contractions came hard and fast right on top of each other. They sent in the anesthesiologist without asking if I would like an epidural but at this point I no longer cared, he tried for 30 minutes before getting it I and it never did take and I didn't have any time for any other form of pain medication so I did get the all natural birth I had originally wanted. They had to use the vacuum on him as he wasn't moving down to come out and I definitely deserve a mother of the year award because the first thing I said when I saw him was, "Oh my god, he's so ugly, I don't want him!" I feel awful about it but with that cone head and being covered in blood he looked like some kind of alien or something, of course now I think he looks a lot better though. :)
> 
> Still in the hospital and most of my pictures are on my camera so the few on my iPad will have to do for now.

Congratulations! Hope you and Kaiden are doing great and are getting settled in at home now x


----------



## wifey2013

Beautiful babies ladies!! Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies so far, and I can't wait to see as we all have our January Jellybeans!!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations to all the ladies who have had their babies. To anyone still waiting, you've not got long to go now xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

5 year thanks for the info on dummy and nipple confusion, as sophie had a feeding tube and wasn't feeding from me very well I think she just enjoyed sucking, it soothed her better than anything else could and now she's feeding better we try and hold off the dummy as much as possible but when she's screaming and getting herself worked up I just think it's better for her to feel soothed and safe rather than scared and upset like she clearly does. I chose to do a bottle at night because I no how much she's getting because with the breastfeed she's still only going 5 to 10 minutes, slowly stretching it up to 15 but not quite there yet and that means she's waking up more often for feeds, which I don't mind, she's a newborn n I'm doing on demand so that sort of does what it says on the tin but for my sanity I need a little more sleep at night, so I give her a bottle with a bit more in n she drinks it, sometimes goes for longer sometimes still only 2 n half hours but then she has a feed off me. I wud be too scared to lay back and bf in case I fell asleep, almost fell asleep sitting up yesterday so laying back wud be almost certain to make me sleep


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

That's why I used to do it, he would feed off me then come off & settle on me for skin to skin, he was on top of me so safe & you are always aware is where they are, so I could sleep knowing he was safe. I decided to do it that way after falling asleep sat up with him in my arms & worried about slumping forwards & smothering him which is much more dangerous. He used to feed every 2 hours day & night & it was the only way I could cope - it wasn't what I planned, but ended up making nighttime feeds a lovely experience rather than a chore! I will miss it is this little one bottle feeds.

Xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Well midwife came and weighed sophie today and she's lost a little more, she started off at 2.86kg at birth, went to 2.62kg when we went into hospital, we built her back up to 2.86kg the day we left and now we are back down to 2.79kg the midwife has told us to give top ups after every feed, give her the breast and then offer her another 50ml in the bottle as a top up just to start getting her weight up, she refused the first top up and had it an hour later ut had only fed off me for 5 minutes. Might have to try 50ml bottle then breast top up if she won't wake for the bottle top up. I'm starting to worry that they are going to tell me to just give bottles until her weight comes up. Expressing is a chore, and I really enjoy breastfeeding, I really need my electric pump to come, should have arrived today but it hasn't. 
I still wudnt be happy about falling asleep with the baby on me even if I was laid down and her on top because I don't sleep on my back and wud end up with her at the side of me and therefore risk suffocating her, I don't judge anyone who Co sleeps or sleeps while feeding, after all in some parts of the world that's the only way it's one, but it's not for me, first time mum panics and all that lol.


----------



## wildchic

INMT- my Kaitlyn struggled to latch at birth because she didn't know how to suck & a nurse told dh to buy a dummy,so he did & that night baby drank so nice on me! I also have to top up with formula, but only Kaitlyn has the top up, it seems Courtney gets enough(better sucker?) from me. I go Wednesday to check if they've picked up any weight since leaving the hospital as both girls lost about 300/100grams. 

Hopefully giving her the formula after every feed will help coz that's what the pediatrician wanted me to do.


----------



## Kailetski

Kaiden has jaundice and is under the lights so we're still in the hospital. I wanted to breast feed but I don't think his latch is right and all he's getting is the nipple, I suffered through the first night and eventually had to give in to a bottle, I still want to but hand expressing isn't working and I would hate to waste money on a pump if it doesn't end up working out and I'm afraid I may lose my chance and dry up or not produce enough.


----------



## Luvspnk31

Does the hospital not have a pump u can use? Ours has awesome ones to use while ur in, and can rent them if u want. Not sure where u are though.


----------



## Kailetski

Luvspnk31 said:


> Does the hospital not have a pump u can use? Ours has awesome ones to use while ur in, and can rent them if u want. Not sure where u are though.

I think they do, I would have to rent it though and don't remember the prices they had said. The current nurse on shift came in and helped me latch him properly and it made such a difference, still hurt as I'm scabbed up from before but it's a start, he was definitly getting something too and I no longer feel like I have rocks on my chest... My only problem now is I can't get him to latch properly myself and I don't want to spend a long time tying as right now the best thing for him is to be under the lights as much as possible and doing both breast and bottle in a feed doubles the time it takes. In the mean time I think I'll continue trying to hand express and using hot cloths and showers to try and keep production up.


----------



## Dawnyybus

I have to give top ups to my baby boy as he wasn't gaining weight. It seems to settle him abit better sometimes. I always offer expressed breast milk then formula if he still seems hungry. Xxxx


----------



## buddyIV

I know it might be different where you are *kailetski*, but there was a breastfeeding advisor here, who I met through the MW's who were helping me on the ward, who helped me get started with latching etc. She also was able to lend me an electric pump for free. It might be worth asking if there's such a service available where you live, as there are tons of initiatives out there to encourage BF...but you have to go digging for them a bit!


----------



## buddyIV

So ladies, (TMI alert!) I've had my bloody show :happydance: I've been cramping and experiencing decent back ache since, as well as a few nice surges! Fingers, toes and everything else crossed that this is finally it!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Update:

In L&D ladies!! Going to have baby Ara today :)


----------



## Kailetski

I've been hand expressing after the last few feeds since I seem very engorged now, I get a ton from the side that hurts more and next to nothing from the other... Last night I started thinking about just letting myself dry up as the pain is bad and I figured it's going to have to happen sometime and maybe it will be less painful now than if I wait and keep trying and have more production going on? Any tips on the fastest and least painful ways to dry up if I do go that route?


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Kailetski & 5_year_plan:)

Good luck PM & Buddy! Hope things go smoothly for you both!

As for me- I'm really enjoying my girls! I felt a bit emotional 2 days ago(thought it was the blues) but feeling great the next day & the next. I hope I don't experience it again!

How is everyone getting on with their new arrivals?


----------



## ab75

Good luck buddy and PM xx


----------



## waiting2c

Good luck ladies!! Can't wait to see babies!!

Who else is still pregnant? I hope I am not the only one! One week till my section date. No sign of her coming earlier at this stage.


----------



## Mork

I'm still pregnant waiting2c!!I don't think this one is ever coming out lol!! ;) x


----------



## waiting2c

Yay we can keep each other company of the waiting for labour or scheduled day front!!

Love seeing all the new babies too, hope all is going well buddy and pm!!!


----------



## Mork

Thanks waiting 2c, I have an appointment with the consultant on 2nd Feb if no baby still (emcswith my first, successful vbac with second). So you may be cuddling your baby way before me!! Xx


----------



## PrincessMommy

Baby Ara Irene was born today, 01/20/15 at 12:38 PM via a successful vbac!! :happydance:

7.13ibs and 21 inches :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## waiting2c

Congratulations pm!! She is gorgeous! Well done and so glad you got the delivery you wanted!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Thanks! I tore but it was the greatest moment pushing her out :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations:)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations PM. She is gorgeous. Glad you got your vbac xx


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Baby Ara Irene was born today, 01/20/15 at 12:38 PM via a successful vbac!! :happydance:
> 
> 7.13ibs and 21 inches :flower:

Congratulations PM! So happy for you, and that you got the vbac you dreamed of x Ara is beautiful! Xxx


----------



## buddyIV

Baby Adam arrived yesterday afternoon. Birth was fast (1 hour 56 mins from start to finish!), but the hypnobirthing helped immensely at keeping me calm and in charge. We were discharged last night and Adam is feeding like a champ! Bliss! Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yayyyy congratulations:)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Buddy xx


----------



## wildchic

Congrats PM & Buddy :flower:

Ara is beautiful PM! Glad you got the biirth you wanted!


----------



## Izzie74

Emily Florence Grace arrived 17.1.15 at 5.19am. Several complications, but home today and daddy putting her to bed.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Izzie. Lovely name. Glad you are both ok xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations:)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw not many pregnant ladies left now, I was convinced sophie was in for the long haul and I wud still be here and pregnant at the end of Jan, my due date was tomorrow it's so weird that I have a 2 n half week old baby n I'm still not due yet. Sophie still hasn't got above her birth weight, she gets weighed today, feeding has been much better but still a little hit n miss. 
I too hate the fact that I'm having to mix bottle and breast, it's such a faff and my nipples hurt from constantly being on the go either feeding sophie or expressing and I was onky getting a small amount from each pump because I wasn't having enough time for my boobs to refill but the midwife wanted her to have a top up with each feed so I had to try. She did her first ever 25 minute feed yesterday, was well pleased because I no then that she def got the hind milk too.
To the lady who is considering letting her supply dry up, please don't, I had those feelings but I'm one if those ppl who don't like being defeated so I persevered n although it's been a very tough couple of weeks I no that once she is only relying on me for feeds and I can express when I want to build a supple rather than express on demand it will all be worth it. I love breastfeeding and can't wait till I can stop having to sterilise so much stuff just because I no ik going to need it in the next hour, I haven't been able to nap in the day at all because of sorting stuff for the next feed and nappy changes and washes, once she's solely on the breast I will have chance to nap. I thought several times about going down the formula route even if it was just to get her gaining weight and I dare say if it wasn't for the cost of formula I wud have done it but im glad I haven't, hopefully today she will have gained weight and I will no were getting there.

On another note it looks like moving day will be a week today!! We have waited so long, we might start getting more organised with sophie and her things (once we're decorated) and things can finally start coming together, taking long enough lol, didn't plan on moving with a baby less than a month old lol but she obviously wanted this address on her birth certificate lol, we registered her yesterday too


----------



## tjayne07

Is anybody else left and still waiting!!
I am :(
Being induced on tuesday but hoping something happens before but its not looking very likely!
Congrats on all the ladies and your babies!
Hope all those who are poorly get better soon xx


----------



## Kailetski

itsnowmyturn said:


> Aw not many pregnant ladies left now, I was convinced sophie was in for the long haul and I wud still be here and pregnant at the end of Jan, my due date was tomorrow it's so weird that I have a 2 n half week old baby n I'm still not due yet. Sophie still hasn't got above her birth weight, she gets weighed today, feeding has been much better but still a little hit n miss.
> I too hate the fact that I'm having to mix bottle and breast, it's such a faff and my nipples hurt from constantly being on the go either feeding sophie or expressing and I was onky getting a small amount from each pump because I wasn't having enough time for my boobs to refill but the midwife wanted her to have a top up with each feed so I had to try. She did her first ever 25 minute feed yesterday, was well pleased because I no then that she def got the hind milk too.
> To the lady who is considering letting her supply dry up, please don't, I had those feelings but I'm one if those ppl who don't like being defeated so I persevered n although it's been a very tough couple of weeks I no that once she is only relying on me for feeds and I can express when I want to build a supple rather than express on demand it will all be worth it. I love breastfeeding and can't wait till I can stop having to sterilise so much stuff just because I no ik going to need it in the next hour, I haven't been able to nap in the day at all because of sorting stuff for the next feed and nappy changes and washes, once she's solely on the breast I will have chance to nap. I thought several times about going down the formula route even if it was just to get her gaining weight and I dare say if it wasn't for the cost of formula I wud have done it but im glad I haven't, hopefully today she will have gained weight and I will no were getting there.
> 
> On another note it looks like moving day will be a week today!! We have waited so long, we might start getting more organised with sophie and her things (once we're decorated) and things can finally start coming together, taking long enough lol, didn't plan on moving with a baby less than a month old lol but she obviously wanted this address on her birth certificate lol, we registered her yesterday too

It's frustrating, especially at night when I'm tired and he wint stop crying, I broke down the other night and cried myself and couldn't stop, I didn't thin it would be so hard I figured it would all come so naturally.
I keep seeing lactation consultants and I'm fine there and am told I have enough milk to feed every baby in the city which surprised them since I've barly breastfed at all and I'm rarely hand expressing either. I managed to get him to latch a few times myself yesterday while we were at the hospital waiting on his bloodwork but after getting home it all went back downhill. I don't want to stop, I think I'm going to get a pump today so I can at least relieve the engorgement and give him what I manage to pump as I'm starting to run out of formula, free samples are a life saver though.
Since yesterday everytime he's eaten he's had diarrhea and I had my first blowout too, thankfully it was at the consultants and she helped me with it otherwise I think I would have cried. She also said he may have a slight lip/ tounge tie that could be what's causing some of our issues, that and his mouth is so small compared to my nipple which makes it harder too.


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Izzie:)


----------



## Mork

tjayne07 said:


> Is anybody else left and still waiting!!
> I am :(
> Being induced on tuesday but hoping something happens before but its not looking very likely!
> Congrats on all the ladies and your babies!
> Hope all those who are poorly get better soon xx

I'm still waiting! Sweep booked for a week today. Good luck with however it happens / induction Tuesday! X


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> Aw not many pregnant ladies left now, I was convinced sophie was in for the long haul and I wud still be here and pregnant at the end of Jan, my due date was tomorrow it's so weird that I have a 2 n half week old baby n I'm still not due yet. Sophie still hasn't got above her birth weight, she gets weighed today, feeding has been much better but still a little hit n miss.
> I too hate the fact that I'm having to mix bottle and breast, it's such a faff and my nipples hurt from constantly being on the go either feeding sophie or expressing and I was onky getting a small amount from each pump because I wasn't having enough time for my boobs to refill but the midwife wanted her to have a top up with each feed so I had to try. She did her first ever 25 minute feed yesterday, was well pleased because I no then that she def got the hind milk too.
> To the lady who is considering letting her supply dry up, please don't, I had those feelings but I'm one if those ppl who don't like being defeated so I persevered n although it's been a very tough couple of weeks I no that once she is only relying on me for feeds and I can express when I want to build a supple rather than express on demand it will all be worth it. I love breastfeeding and can't wait till I can stop having to sterilise so much stuff just because I no ik going to need it in the next hour, I haven't been able to nap in the day at all because of sorting stuff for the next feed and nappy changes and washes, once she's solely on the breast I will have chance to nap. I thought several times about going down the formula route even if it was just to get her gaining weight and I dare say if it wasn't for the cost of formula I wud have done it but im glad I haven't, hopefully today she will have gained weight and I will no were getting there.
> 
> On another note it looks like moving day will be a week today!! We have waited so long, we might start getting more organised with sophie and her things (once we're decorated) and things can finally start coming together, taking long enough lol, didn't plan on moving with a baby less than a month old lol but she obviously wanted this address on her birth certificate lol, we registered her yesterday too

I'm doing breast with formula top ups and expressing too. Got aching breasts as she doesn't latch well, so expressing is a real relief. We made it to 10 minutes bf today and it was such a celebration :happydance: I too had the shall I dry up and just formula feed feelings, but currently expressing is saving me and I have formula waiting for back up if things get tough.


----------



## waiting2c

Mork said:


> tjayne07 said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else left and still waiting!!
> I am :(
> Being induced on tuesday but hoping something happens before but its not looking very likely!
> Congrats on all the ladies and your babies!
> Hope all those who are poorly get better soon xx
> 
> I'm still waiting! Sweep booked for a week today. Good luck with however it happens / induction Tuesday! XClick to expand...

I am still waiting as well!! Have section booked for wed 28th if nothing happens before then. 39 weeks today.


----------



## buddyIV

Thanks ladies! Adam is just amazing, and I'm so much more relaxed this time round. BF has been a dream; it just seems to work this time :happydance: though he's not easy to wind! I'm still slightly nervous at juggling 2 kids, but I know I'll work it out eventually. 



Izzie74 said:


> Emily Florence Grace arrived 17.1.15 at 5.19am. Several complications, but home today and daddy putting her to bed.

Congratulations honey! Sorry to hear of the complications, but hope you're all healing and happy at home x Well done on the 10 min feed too :happydance: You can totally do this! 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Aw not many pregnant ladies left now, I was convinced sophie was in for the long haul and I wud still be here and pregnant at the end of Jan, my due date was tomorrow it's so weird that I have a 2 n half week old baby n I'm still not due yet. Sophie still hasn't got above her birth weight, she gets weighed today, feeding has been much better but still a little hit n miss.
> I too hate the fact that I'm having to mix bottle and breast, it's such a faff and my nipples hurt from constantly being on the go either feeding sophie or expressing and I was onky getting a small amount from each pump because I wasn't having enough time for my boobs to refill but the midwife wanted her to have a top up with each feed so I had to try. She did her first ever 25 minute feed yesterday, was well pleased because I no then that she def got the hind milk too.
> To the lady who is considering letting her supply dry up, please don't, I had those feelings but I'm one if those ppl who don't like being defeated so I persevered n although it's been a very tough couple of weeks I no that once she is only relying on me for feeds and I can express when I want to build a supple rather than express on demand it will all be worth it. I love breastfeeding and can't wait till I can stop having to sterilise so much stuff just because I no ik going to need it in the next hour, I haven't been able to nap in the day at all because of sorting stuff for the next feed and nappy changes and washes, once she's solely on the breast I will have chance to nap. I thought several times about going down the formula route even if it was just to get her gaining weight and I dare say if it wasn't for the cost of formula I wud have done it but im glad I haven't, hopefully today she will have gained weight and I will no were getting there.
> 
> On another note it looks like moving day will be a week today!! We have waited so long, we might start getting more organised with sophie and her things (once we're decorated) and things can finally start coming together, taking long enough lol, didn't plan on moving with a baby less than a month old lol but she obviously wanted this address on her birth certificate lol, we registered her yesterday too


You should feel so proud of yourself for persevering; it's so hard to both pump and feed. Good luck with the house move! 



tjayne07 said:


> Is anybody else left and still waiting!!
> I am :(
> Being induced on tuesday but hoping something happens before but its not looking very likely!
> Congrats on all the ladies and your babies!
> Hope all those who are poorly get better soon xx

:hugs: Good luck for Tuesday...if not before! X 



Kailetski said:


> It's frustrating, especially at night when I'm tired and he wint stop crying, I broke down the other night and cried myself and couldn't stop, I didn't thin it would be so hard I figured it would all come so naturally.
> I keep seeing lactation consultants and I'm fine there and am told I have enough milk to feed every baby in the city which surprised them since I've barly breastfed at all and I'm rarely hand expressing either. I managed to get him to latch a few times myself yesterday while we were at the hospital waiting on his bloodwork but after getting home it all went back downhill. I don't want to stop, I think I'm going to get a pump today so I can at least relieve the engorgement and give him what I manage to pump as I'm starting to run out of formula, free samples are a life saver though.
> Since yesterday everytime he's eaten he's had diarrhea and I had my first blowout too, thankfully it was at the consultants and she helped me with it otherwise I think I would have cried. She also said he may have a slight lip/ tounge tie that could be what's causing some of our issues, that and his mouth is so small compared to my nipple which makes it harder too.

:hugs: it's so hard isn't it! It can be so frustrating when BF doesn't go to plan, and it can become a total obsession, taking over all the other parts of being a Mummy. I had a rough time BF my eldest, so I understand the feeling of not knowing whether to carry on or not. You have to do what's best for your family, and make a choice that you feel happy with so you can get on and enjoy this time. Lots of love and support here xxx



waiting2c said:


> I am still waiting as well!! Have section booked for wed 28th if nothing happens before then. 39 weeks today.

Not too much longer then, though every day drags in the last week! Good luck for the 28th...or sooner! X


----------



## ab75

Kaitlyn, I hand expressed a bit while in the bath to start with to relieve the engorgement. The warm water helps. After doing this Frazer was able to latch better as my nipples were not as flat/big xx


----------



## tjayne07

Theres only a few of us pregnant ones left...YAY!
Hopefully we'll all have our babies soon!
Good luck for your sweep mork!
And good luck for your section on wed waiting! 
Cant wait to see the last of the babies! Xx


----------



## Luvspnk31

Kailetski said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Aw not many pregnant ladies left now, I was convinced sophie was in for the long haul and I wud still be here and pregnant at the end of Jan, my due date was tomorrow it's so weird that I have a 2 n half week old baby n I'm still not due yet. Sophie still hasn't got above her birth weight, she gets weighed today, feeding has been much better but still a little hit n miss.
> I too hate the fact that I'm having to mix bottle and breast, it's such a faff and my nipples hurt from constantly being on the go either feeding sophie or expressing and I was onky getting a small amount from each pump because I wasn't having enough time for my boobs to refill but the midwife wanted her to have a top up with each feed so I had to try. She did her first ever 25 minute feed yesterday, was well pleased because I no then that she def got the hind milk too.
> To the lady who is considering letting her supply dry up, please don't, I had those feelings but I'm one if those ppl who don't like being defeated so I persevered n although it's been a very tough couple of weeks I no that once she is only relying on me for feeds and I can express when I want to build a supple rather than express on demand it will all be worth it. I love breastfeeding and can't wait till I can stop having to sterilise so much stuff just because I no ik going to need it in the next hour, I haven't been able to nap in the day at all because of sorting stuff for the next feed and nappy changes and washes, once she's solely on the breast I will have chance to nap. I thought several times about going down the formula route even if it was just to get her gaining weight and I dare say if it wasn't for the cost of formula I wud have done it but im glad I haven't, hopefully today she will have gained weight and I will no were getting there.
> 
> On another note it looks like moving day will be a week today!! We have waited so long, we might start getting more organised with sophie and her things (once we're decorated) and things can finally start coming together, taking long enough lol, didn't plan on moving with a baby less than a month old lol but she obviously wanted this address on her birth certificate lol, we registered her yesterday too
> 
> It's frustrating, especially at night when I'm tired and he wint stop crying, I broke down the other night and cried myself and couldn't stop, I didn't thin it would be so hard I figured it would all come so naturally.
> I keep seeing lactation consultants and I'm fine there and am told I have enough milk to feed every baby in the city which surprised them since I've barly breastfed at all and I'm rarely hand expressing either. I managed to get him to latch a few times myself yesterday while we were at the hospital waiting on his bloodwork but after getting home it all went back downhill. I don't want to stop, I think I'm going to get a pump today so I can at least relieve the engorgement and give him what I manage to pump as I'm starting to run out of formula, free samples are a life saver though.
> Since yesterday everytime he's eaten he's had diarrhea and I had my first blowout too, thankfully it was at the consultants and she helped me with it otherwise I think I would have cried. She also said he may have a slight lip/ tounge tie that could be what's causing some of our issues, that and his mouth is so small compared to my nipple which makes it harder too.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry things aren't going well. I've also had a rougher time this time around. My lo spent a week in NICU and while she'll latch just fine, she's not very effective at getting the milk out. I've been pumping from day one. I would encourage u to pump to keep up ur supply and relieve engorgement. Engorgement can interfere with a good latch as well. I borrowed a pump from our local WIC office, but the hospitals have them u can rent on a weekly basis.


----------



## Kailetski

Breastfeeding has been going better today, only thing is he barely is making it an hour before needing fed again, I think my supply may be slowing down or something, I know I have barely eaten or drank anything since having him and especailly since getting home... It's been 6 hours since he has been breast fed and I'm not even feeling sore or anything...
Not sure if I said anything earlier but doctor thinks he may be lactose intolerant as he has projectile vomited quite a few times and has had diarrhea, he wants us to try a lactose free formula, was given some soy based today and within a minute or so of starting the first feed with it the pooped but the color was different, second feed with it was the exact same as well, he also still threw up quite a bit of it as well. Can it go through them that quickly?


----------



## brunettebimbo

He may be having a growth spurt. Feeding that often so young can be normal. It means he's upping your supply. Trust your body and your baby.


----------



## hopeful2012

I apparently have a yeast infection- on my boobs! So I'm having to use minister, Apple cider vinegar, and antibiotics. The nurse practitioner at the ob wouldn't call in a script today- instead she wants to see me Monday. I'm in lots of pain all the time, it literally feels like someone is stabbing me with a hot poker. The nursery is still not done, I can't do much more until my hubby finishes the crib and baseboard. I guess I'll do them myself at some point. I know my husband is working late to get the money to hire the lawyer we need to save the house, but I'm irritated. It's irrational really, but I can't help it. I'm tired of crying constantly. My emotions are everywhere lately. It's just one thing after the other lately.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Kailetski said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Aw not many pregnant ladies left now, I was convinced sophie was in for the long haul and I wud still be here and pregnant at the end of Jan, my due date was tomorrow it's so weird that I have a 2 n half week old baby n I'm still not due yet. Sophie still hasn't got above her birth weight, she gets weighed today, feeding has been much better but still a little hit n miss.
> I too hate the fact that I'm having to mix bottle and breast, it's such a faff and my nipples hurt from constantly being on the go either feeding sophie or expressing and I was onky getting a small amount from each pump because I wasn't having enough time for my boobs to refill but the midwife wanted her to have a top up with each feed so I had to try. She did her first ever 25 minute feed yesterday, was well pleased because I no then that she def got the hind milk too.
> To the lady who is considering letting her supply dry up, please don't, I had those feelings but I'm one if those ppl who don't like being defeated so I persevered n although it's been a very tough couple of weeks I no that once she is only relying on me for feeds and I can express when I want to build a supple rather than express on demand it will all be worth it. I love breastfeeding and can't wait till I can stop having to sterilise so much stuff just because I no ik going to need it in the next hour, I haven't been able to nap in the day at all because of sorting stuff for the next feed and nappy changes and washes, once she's solely on the breast I will have chance to nap. I thought several times about going down the formula route even if it was just to get her gaining weight and I dare say if it wasn't for the cost of formula I wud have done it but im glad I haven't, hopefully today she will have gained weight and I will no were getting there.
> 
> On another note it looks like moving day will be a week today!! We have waited so long, we might start getting more organised with sophie and her things (once we're decorated) and things can finally start coming together, taking long enough lol, didn't plan on moving with a baby less than a month old lol but she obviously wanted this address on her birth certificate lol, we registered her yesterday too
> 
> It's frustrating, especially at night when I'm tired and he wint stop crying, I broke down the other night and cried myself and couldn't stop, I didn't thin it would be so hard I figured it would all come so naturally.
> I keep seeing lactation consultants and I'm fine there and am told I have enough milk to feed every baby in the city which surprised them since I've barly breastfed at all and I'm rarely hand expressing either. I managed to get him to latch a few times myself yesterday while we were at the hospital waiting on his bloodwork but after getting home it all went back downhill. I don't want to stop, I think I'm going to get a pump today so I can at least relieve the engorgement and give him what I manage to pump as I'm starting to run out of formula, free samples are a life saver though.
> Since yesterday everytime he's eaten he's had diarrhea and I had my first blowout too, thankfully it was at the consultants and she helped me with it otherwise I think I would have cried. She also said he may have a slight lip/ tounge tie that could be what's causing some of our issues, that and his mouth is so small compared to my nipple which makes it harder too.Click to expand...

It is very hard, I had a little cry when she wouldn't feed and she still has issues, sometimes she won't latch and sometimes she gets too hungry to take the time because obviously the bottle is much easier. If ur considering bottle I would try expressing and giving that in bottle first, my dual electric pump has made it easier, at first i was only getting a little bit because I hadn't expressed as much as I did in hospital so supply wasn't as good, but it's building up now, I bought my pump off eBay, rrp is £125 but eBay price was £65 plus p n p, it's made things much easier and I'm now getting into the rhythm of things and have my electric steriliser so things are flowing much better. And sophie managed to creep up to 2.91kg, only 50g above birth weight but it means she's finally gaining weight and getting enough feed, it feels so good that the persevering has paid off. I always try and breastfeed her first, unless we are out or have guests, then depending on how much she has sometimes I top her up with expressed and other times I don't, that could be a good way for u to try it, I found that it made me more relaxed because I knew if she didn't feed off me I had a back up, I think that helped and because of that she's learning that feeding off me means it's perfect temperature and she gets fed quicker. I'm glad ur getting help, I haven't had any help at all, I got referred in hospital and they called me and said we don't cover ur area u need to go to this breastfeeding cafe but to be honest it sounds like ur ok (even though she was feeding for 10minutes only and was needing constant top ups) and they said they would call me again this week but they haven't, if I wasn't so persistent in the feeding I would have given up, and they wonder why breastfeeding rates are so low over here. Hope he gets his tongue tie sorted soon that will definitely help. Feel free to message me if u need to chat at any time xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Izzie74 said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Aw not many pregnant ladies left now, I was convinced sophie was in for the long haul and I wud still be here and pregnant at the end of Jan, my due date was tomorrow it's so weird that I have a 2 n half week old baby n I'm still not due yet. Sophie still hasn't got above her birth weight, she gets weighed today, feeding has been much better but still a little hit n miss.
> I too hate the fact that I'm having to mix bottle and breast, it's such a faff and my nipples hurt from constantly being on the go either feeding sophie or expressing and I was onky getting a small amount from each pump because I wasn't having enough time for my boobs to refill but the midwife wanted her to have a top up with each feed so I had to try. She did her first ever 25 minute feed yesterday, was well pleased because I no then that she def got the hind milk too.
> To the lady who is considering letting her supply dry up, please don't, I had those feelings but I'm one if those ppl who don't like being defeated so I persevered n although it's been a very tough couple of weeks I no that once she is only relying on me for feeds and I can express when I want to build a supple rather than express on demand it will all be worth it. I love breastfeeding and can't wait till I can stop having to sterilise so much stuff just because I no ik going to need it in the next hour, I haven't been able to nap in the day at all because of sorting stuff for the next feed and nappy changes and washes, once she's solely on the breast I will have chance to nap. I thought several times about going down the formula route even if it was just to get her gaining weight and I dare say if it wasn't for the cost of formula I wud have done it but im glad I haven't, hopefully today she will have gained weight and I will no were getting there.
> 
> On another note it looks like moving day will be a week today!! We have waited so long, we might start getting more organised with sophie and her things (once we're decorated) and things can finally start coming together, taking long enough lol, didn't plan on moving with a baby less than a month old lol but she obviously wanted this address on her birth certificate lol, we registered her yesterday too
> 
> I'm doing breast with formula top ups and expressing too. Got aching breasts as she doesn't latch well, so expressing is a real relief. We made it to 10 minutes bf today and it was such a celebration :happydance: I too had the shall I dry up and just formula feed feelings, but currently expressing is saving me and I have formula waiting for back up if things get tough.Click to expand...

I'm glad I didn't give up, I would rather exclusively express than formula feed, nothing against formula at all but I refuse to pay for something i make myself and is better for her. Her weight went up and we finally cracked her birth weight, only by 50g but it's in the right direction!! The support just hasn't been there though and it's a shame.

BTW to the lady I replied to a moment ago, try different positions, I got told the way to do it was lay her down her stomach across me and hold her with my opposite arm but I could never get her to latch and my muscles ached after 5 minutes because of my fibromyalgia and hypermobility then I decided to try her sitting on my lap and being upright so her head was in line with my boob and she latches much better, I obviously have to constantly support her because of her head and lack of trunk muscles but once she's latched properly I can lean back and rest her head on my arm and support her with that same arm and hand so I have one hand free too. Sometimes she doesn't latch but it's much much better. I have also experimented with laying on my side and her laying facing me on her side, she's latched once and it was the easiest feed iv done but if I'm too engorged she finds it hard to latch, it's all about experimenting for now and see what position suits u and ur baby the best, if I had listened to the nurse and done the one position she said I would have stopped, it was too frustrating


----------



## Kailetski

I was told to do that postion too but it hurt my whole body and didn't feel natural at all, I'm still experimenting with it but I also still feel bad because sometimes I'm just too tired or sore to even try and breast feed so I just give him the bottle, I've pumped twice since yesterday when I got my pump, it takes so long I wish I had paid more and gotten a a better one, or at least a double! The first time was right after he fed off one side and I managed just under 30 ml, this morning I got double that at a little over 60 ml, it doesn't feel like very much though and I was told to be doing it every 3 hours but seriously it's so time consuming especially when you have to add in the time to feed and change the baby and get him situated again before I can even think about pumping, and in the middle of the night... I want my sleep when I can.
Speaking of sleep, I got around 6 hours straight last night, I don't know if He cried and I somehow slept through it or what but it's strange because before that he was eating pretty much every hour and not very much at a time.
Since yesterday he's been strictly on breast milk and soy formula and I'm pretty confident that it was a lactose allergy as he hasn't been projectile vomiting or barely even spitting up and this morning his poop was back to normal too. Glad to have figured it out, not so happy for the price difference in the formula... Definitely going to have to keep trying breastfeeding and pumping to help with that and hopefully get off formula all together soon enough.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I had better luck with the football hold this time. You can try that one.


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies. I have got so so much to read back on and catch up! Congratulations to all of the ladies who have had their babies! When I get home and on the laptop ill read back through everything. 

We were transferred to our local hospital on Friday. Rohan is doing well now. This has been the most horrid three weeks of our lives without doubt. Rohan was on the ventilator for six days then extubated but he didn't cope so ended up on cpap for over a week before going onto high flow. He was taken off high flow on Thursday and put on normal oxygen. Right now he is just on 0.2 litres of oxygen so if he does well today it can get turned off tomorrow. His ng tube came out about half an hour ago so he s on all oral feeds now. He's finally back to his birth weight too. Looking forward to getting him home. Xx


----------



## ab75

Great update tara xx


----------



## wildchic

Sethsmummy- glad things are going better with Rohan! Hope you get to take him home real soon!

Today would have been my due date! Feels funny that my babies are 2weeks 4days old already!
Had them at the doc for their 2week check up & he is happy with how they've both grown! Kaitlyn weighs 2.8kg's(weight when we left the hosp. was 2.4kg) & Courtney weighs 3kg's(2.43kg when we left hosp). So they've picked up quite a bit, but I feel that my supply isn't enough coz they keep drinking!!! 

Is it normal for new borns who breastfeed to drink continuously? I've even given a top up of formula, but they still drink from me afterwards!

Hope everyone is doing okay!

For you ladies who do this sort of thing, is it too late for me to start a parenting journal?


----------



## mrsstrezy

hi all! I know I haven't posted here often, but just wanted to announce that Grayson Brian made his appearance on Tuesday, January 20th. 7 lbs, 14 oz, and 21 inches. I got the natural birth I was hoping for by using the Bradley method. We got home on Thursday and we're all doing great! I would enclose a picture but unfortunately I always seem to have problems doing that with this website.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Kailetski I felt the same when pumping to start with and was only getting 30ml n thought I will never get a stock going this.way but after a few days I started getting more I don't pump through the night I just do it the next morning and still get a good amount, obviously sophie is feeding from me through the night but only once each side. I get a bit of a bad back doing that position feeding but once she's properly latched I can sit back and find a comfy position for both of us, I'm still finding my rhythm with it but it's the only one she will latch properly with, still having to perfect it after 3 weeks so keep at it and ul get there. Also don't feel bad for giving him a bottle when ur tired or he's tired and stressed u both need to be rested and relaxed for it to be easier so go with whatever feels right and as he's now better with the new formula it might work out better than it did before xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

WC totally normal. The more they feed the more milk you'll produce. It's never too late to start a parenting journal either :)


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth- I'm glad he's ok!!! Good to know he's doing better. Wish y'all didn't have to go thru that :( so sorry. Good thoughts going your way!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Just read back on posts- congrats buddy!! You're one tough mama! I totally took the epidural lol! I'm a wuss  I'm horrid with contractions too. I try to breathe but just end up clenching something like crazy half the time


----------



## Kailetski

itsnowmyturn said:


> Kailetski I felt the same when pumping to start with and was only getting 30ml n thought I will never get a stock going this.way but after a few days I started getting more I don't pump through the night I just do it the next morning and still get a good amount, obviously sophie is feeding from me through the night but only once each side. I get a bit of a bad back doing that position feeding but once she's properly latched I can sit back and find a comfy position for both of us, I'm still finding my rhythm with it but it's the only one she will latch properly with, still having to perfect it after 3 weeks so keep at it and ul get there. Also don't feel bad for giving him a bottle when ur tired or he's tired and stressed u both need to be rested and relaxed for it to be easier so go with whatever feels right and as he's now better with the new formula it might work out better than it did before xx

Ya I've been pumping more often but haven't really tried getting him on the breast much lately, my pump seems to be doing nearly as much damage as he was only it seems to be more bruising than anything with it... I've been skipping nights as well since I'm just too tired and I'm hoping it won't hurt my supply at all, I'm glad I'm not the only one.
When I do breastfeed it's becoming much easier to latch him it just feels it takes so long and it doesn't seem to satisfy him long either.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Just be careful and make sure you still get babies to latch every day ladies! I know this from experience with my first. Also- skipping nights will definitely effect your supply :/ it's a very hard process the whole bf thing. But it does get easier!! Keep the babies latching! I know the cracking of nipples hurts like hell but apply that nipple cream religiously!! Coconut oil helps to put on between feedings as well as before. Babies usually like the taste and it helps with chopping tons!!


----------



## buddyIV

sethsmummy said:


> Hey ladies. I have got so so much to read back on and catch up! Congratulations to all of the ladies who have had their babies! When I get home and on the laptop ill read back through everything.
> 
> We were transferred to our local hospital on Friday. Rohan is doing well now. This has been the most horrid three weeks of our lives without doubt. Rohan was on the ventilator for six days then extubated but he didn't cope so ended up on cpap for over a week before going onto high flow. He was taken off high flow on Thursday and put on normal oxygen. Right now he is just on 0.2 litres of oxygen so if he does well today it can get turned off tomorrow. His ng tube came out about half an hour ago so he s on all oral feeds now. He's finally back to his birth weight too. Looking forward to getting him home. Xx

So glad Ronan is doing so much better! I thought about you guys loads, and am so happy to hear he might be home soon. It must've been an absolute nightmare...here's to a smooth journey from now on! The hypnobirthing was awesome, but it definitely still hurt! Especially the crowning: oh-ya!! 



mrsstrezy said:


> hi all! I know I haven't posted here often, but just wanted to announce that Grayson Brian made his appearance on Tuesday, January 20th. 7 lbs, 14 oz, and 21 inches. I got the natural birth I was hoping for by using the Bradley method. We got home on Thursday and we're all doing great! I would enclose a picture but unfortunately I always seem to have problems doing that with this website.

Congratulations! I used the Mongan method, which worked a treat! Its a very special thing to get the birth you hoped for x 



PrincessMommy said:


> Just be careful and make sure you still get babies to latch every day ladies! I know this from experience with my first. Also- skipping nights will definitely effect your supply :/ it's a very hard process the whole bf thing. But it does get easier!! Keep the babies latching! I know the cracking of nipples hurts like hell but apply that nipple cream religiously!! Coconut oil helps to put on between feedings as well as before. Babies usually like the taste and it helps with chopping tons!!

Didn't know that about the coconut oil, thanks for sharing! I'll definitely try it as my left nipple is a little bit sore now! X


----------



## Luvspnk31

I've pretty much been exclusively pumping since she was born. She will latch, but doesn't feed very effectively. So far, it hasn't affected my supply, and I don't pump through the night. I try to pump at least 5 times during the day, and for no less than 20 min, but I've gone as long as 40. I know it sounds crazy, but I was in a bf'ing blog of a mom who exclusively pumps, and she said this really helps keep her supply up. She did suggest pumping 7 times a day. My lactation consultant in the hospital also said that the amount of times and for how long you pump is more important than when. I get anywhere from 35-50 ounces/day. I'm actually getting ready to donate some breastmilk to a needy mama because our freezer is literally full.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I still feed her thru the night so not pumping won't affect the supply, she just doesn't have as much, as she is exclusively on breast milk I don't see how it would affect my supply as I'm producing the amount she feeds. One thing I did notice is yesterday we were out visiting family all day and I don't like to.breastfeed at other ppls or in public so didnt feed or pump fr one, managed to feed her from one at some point but by the time I got home I was sore and leaking, it went thru the bra the pad and 2 tops!! Today my supply in that boob seems to be much less than it was 2 days ago so I'm now having to build the supply back up. 

Poor sophie doesn't know what to think, she's been a little pass the parcel this weekend so hasn't had much proper rest and has been clingy, groggy, and restless all day, means I haven't been able to express much or really do anything else.

Got to take sophie back to the drs tomorrow, she has had these raw sores on her bum for 2 weeks, the cream they gave me a week ago hasn't helped and she's starting to get nappy rash.as well. Hopefully now she's not doing so many runny poos a day it might start clearing up but those 2 sores bleed. Is there any chance that using reusable nappies could be stopping it healing? I use a microfiber on top of a bamboo booster and sometimes use a fleece liner, does anyone who uses them no if any of these would make it worse?


----------



## Luvspnk31

I would ask in the natural parenting forum about the diapers. I'm still a newbie with cloth, so not sure. I do know ur not suppose to use thick creams with them without a liner, as the creams don't wash out very well. I use straight cold pressed organic coconut oil on her bum. It is not thick or greasy, and is antibacterial. 

I will say, if ur not going to nurse her when ur out, definitely pump. Just a few times of that will decrease ur supply drastically. Takes a good three months to really establish a steady supply. I would encourage u to pump after she nurses as well since she's still not doing great at it, just to make sure your supply stays.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks luvspink, I do usually pump a good few times in the day but I didn't really think about it before yesterday, I said to oh earlier that if we do that again il need to take a pump with us, last thing I want is to lose my supply and end up on formula just because I didn't express. She still hasn't established her feeding routine so I don't like to pump after every feed because I like a good supply to be there for her next feed so if she only goes 15 minutes I don't pump but if she does more or does a decent amount only an hour after last feed I will express. I'm trying to build a stock up in the fridge and freezer so I can start getting a bit of me time and get some sleep but its amazing how quick it goes, I was getting a good supply sorted but used it all yesterday and now I'm starting from scratch again


----------



## PrincessMommy

I guess I had been doing it wrong then with my first! Not surprising! This one is having major problems staying latched since I introduced a bottle (I feel horrid for it but with my son it didnt make a difference) I just notice with me that after she latches I get a decent amount more milk. But it could just be my body also! The number is great to know! I pump at least 5 times a day as well so I'll make sure to keep it up! How much are you ladies expressing now??


----------



## MummyLaura93

Is any one else here still pregnant? Starting to feel like I'm the last one haha.
Last night I had pains which felt like contractions every 10 minutes for about 2 hours and a tiny bit of red blood. Then they just stopped, and haven't come back. Unsure now what it was :(


----------



## PrincessMommy

Laura- that would be my life with prodromal labour :| but the blood sound promising so don't give up hope!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Not getting much out of my right boob but that's the one I didn't use on Sunday day so having to build it back up, I have 2 90ml bottles stored in the fridge.

Sophie is getting really clingy in the afternoon, in the last 4 hours Iv managed to express once, grab a sandwich and cuppa and have a wee. She will sleep on me but not deep sleep n if I try n put her down she either wakes straight away or sleeps for 5 minutes then wakes and cries, I don't mind leaving her to cry until it gets to a scream then she hurts her throat and she ends up being a bit sick so don't leave her once the scream starts. It's since the weekend when she was a human pass the parcel n didn't get much rest. I need sleep lol


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! So Lou is now 19 days old. I can hardly believe it. He's a great little boy! I do have some questions. Right now he's feeding about every 3 - 3.5 hours which is totally fine - he's gained back his birth weight and then some at his last dr's appointment a week ago from today (he was weighing about 8lbs1oz). At night he wakes every 2 - 2.5 hours and gets pretty fussy. I try to keep his night feeds done in a quite dimly lit room and I don't bring him into his room to change him as the light is too strong - I just change him in the same dimly lit room but he is always wide awake after his feedings in the middle of the night. I swaddle him at night to try to teach him the difference between day and night and try to keep things very somber. When will he start sleeping more at night? Is there anything I can do to help his transition to make night feeds further apart? Or should I just keep feeding him as he wakes and he'll figure it out on his own? 

Also, I never uploaded a picture of my little Lou. Here he is - this was taken at 15 days old. 
https://i62.tinypic.com/20uv3fl.jpg


----------



## waiting2c

Very cute wifey!!!

I am still pregnant mummy laura but am having my scheduled c section today! Eek!! Booked in in 7 hours!! Really nervous excited and everything!!! I can't believe I get to meet my girl today!


----------



## wifey2013

waiting2c said:


> Very cute wifey!!!
> 
> I am still pregnant mummy laura but am having my scheduled c section today! Eek!! Booked in in 7 hours!! Really nervous excited and everything!!! I can't believe I get to meet my girl today!

Good luck today!! I had a great c-section experience and would do it all over again if I had to!! Have you had a section before?


----------



## waiting2c

wifey2013 said:


> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Very cute wifey!!!
> 
> I am still pregnant mummy laura but am having my scheduled c section today! Eek!! Booked in in 7 hours!! Really nervous excited and everything!!! I can't believe I get to meet my girl today!
> 
> Good luck today!! I had a great c-section experience and would do it all over again if I had to!! Have you had a section before?Click to expand...

No I haven't so am a bit unsure what to expect or imagine. My midwife has given me a brief overview of how it will happen which both helped and scared me. Apparently my surgeon is the only one at that hospital that is old school and doesn't approve of skin to skin which I am strongly wanting. Will have to tell him before we go in how important I feel it is and hope he will let us do it.


----------



## wifey2013

waiting2c said:


> wifey2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2c said:
> 
> 
> Very cute wifey!!!
> 
> I am still pregnant mummy laura but am having my scheduled c section today! Eek!! Booked in in 7 hours!! Really nervous excited and everything!!! I can't believe I get to meet my girl today!
> 
> Good luck today!! I had a great c-section experience and would do it all over again if I had to!! Have you had a section before?Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't so am a bit unsure what to expect or imagine. My midwife has given me a brief overview of how it will happen which both helped and scared me. Apparently my surgeon is the only one at that hospital that is old school and doesn't approve of skin to skin which I am strongly wanting. Will have to tell him before we go in how important I feel it is and hope he will let us do it.Click to expand...

It's your birth! You should be able to do skin to skin if that's what you want - I would insist on it. At my hospital they make you do skin to skin. As soon as LO was born he went into daddy's arms until I was closed up and as soon as they were done he was placed on my chest and we were rolled up to recovery. Lou wasn't ever taken from me, but thats the policy at our hospital. I hope they let you do the skin to skin!!


----------



## Luvspnk31

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies! So Lou is now 19 days old. I can hardly believe it. He's a great little boy! I do have some questions. Right now he's feeding about every 3 - 3.5 hours which is totally fine - he's gained back his birth weight and then some at his last dr's appointment a week ago from today (he was weighing about 8lbs1oz). At night he wakes every 2 - 2.5 hours and gets pretty fussy. I try to keep his night feeds done in a quite dimly lit room and I don't bring him into his room to change him as the light is too strong - I just change him in the same dimly lit room but he is always wide awake after his feedings in the middle of the night. I swaddle him at night to try to teach him the difference between day and night and try to keep things very somber. When will he start sleeping more at night? Is there anything I can do to help his transition to make night feeds further apart? Or should I just keep feeding him as he wakes and he'll figure it out on his own?
> 
> Also, I never uploaded a picture of my little Lou. Here he is - this was taken at 15 days old.
> https://i62.tinypic.com/20uv3fl.jpg


He's so cute!! 
As far as sleep, babies tend to have their days and nights mixed up. I would say by 2 months they usually have it figured out and they sleep longer at night. By 2 1/2 months my babies were usually sleeping 6-8 hrs.


----------



## Mork

Hey mummy Laura, im still pregnant! 
Thinking of you waiting2c.
Itsnowmyturn- have you read about the wonder weeks? I suspect Sophie is having a growth spurt, babies this young just want to feel safe and secure and therefore needs to know you are close by and there to meet her needs, this in turn will help her be a content baby as time goes on. Hope this makes sense xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies.. we are home!! im going to try catch up some point in the next couple days but until then here are a couple pics from rohans journey. 

https://i57.tinypic.com/1z3c5d1.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/2evgu88.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/sm7yh4.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/1176a86.jpg
https://i57.tinypic.com/16bd5x3.jpg
 



Attached Files:







10877882_10153060877315329_361709578_n.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3









10888041_10153060878425329_309176411_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









10913725_10153077206370329_743920103_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3









10920914_10153069625325329_4019298150456448882_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3









10952133_10153109446430329_8026690737518943457_n.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kailetski

Just got a call from a larger hospital around here, apparently Kaiden has a 2-3% chance of having cystic fibrosis so we have to go in and have genetic testing done tomorrow. I'm hoping everything comes back ok, that seems to be a pretty low chance right?

Been pumping more and trying to breastfeed when I can but I'm only getting 1-1.5oz per boob per session... He's supposed to be eating around 22 oz a day for his weight currently the doctor said so I know I'm definitely not producing enough at the moment.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Thanks mork, I don't mind her being clingy and wanting cuddles, I'm happy to oblige, I no at this age they don't associate being put down with being picked up again later they just see it as they are being left and that mummy isn't here anymore so I would rather pick her up and let her feel safe and secure than get upset and emotional thinking she's alone and no one is coming back for her, it's just very tiring and I'm not getting anything done. She's definitely getting a bit chubbier and her tiny baby clothes are getting tighter I no using reusable nappies will mean she grows out of them quicker than she wud because obviously they are much much bulkier than disposables with having to have them on the tighter fold but I have had to loosen the popper on the waist band so I'm pretty confident that she's still gaining weight. Her feeding time from me and ml from bottle is still pretty much the same but I suspect that will go up soon and if not once I have a stock of milk I can push it to go up. She was only on 3 minute feeds and 40ml top ups at one point and now she's on 10 - 25 minute feeds and 70 - 80ml bottles 2 - 3 times a day, really hoping to drop the night time bottle soon, last few nights iv been able to take it back and put it in the fridge again because she's fed enough off me, that will help my supply and fridge stock loads because I don't express through the night so what I give her out the bottle isn't getting used from my boobs and isn't getting replenished in the fridge.

Good luck waiting, I hope ur section goes well and u get ur skin to skin, it's ur birth so insist on it, even paramedics over here encourage skin to skin, sophie had a.short cord but they still got her onto my stomach to ensure skin to skin, they also waited ages from the cord to stop pulsing to cut it, also once the cord was cut the got her up to my breast to encourage her to latch and did that again in the ambulance on the way to the hospital, although given the problems iv had with her over the last 3 weeks I'm not surprised she didn't latch. 

Kailetski it sounds like ur having a real hard time with ur little one, poor guy isn't having an easy start to life, just remember that each day he's had ur milk is a day he's benefited from it and there's nothing wrong with switching if u have to for it being best for him, from my limited experience I do believe it takes perseverance to build ur supply up, u have to regularly feed and pump and it is one hell of a chore! For this whole time iv felt like iv almost constantly had something tugging on my nipples and when I haven't it's resulted in a decrease in my fridge stock and set me back a few days in supply. I really hope he doesn't have cf, it is a very very low percentage so that's good and at least they are checking it out to make sure. Please let us no how he does

Sethsmummy u really have had a tough start, glad rohan is doing better now, it must have been awful for u all, hopefully u can start being a proper family again now and get into ur own little routine and enjoy having him to urself xx


----------



## wifey2013

sethsmummy said:


> hey ladies.. we are home!! im going to try catch up some point in the next couple days but until then here are a couple pics from rohans journey.

So glad you got to bring Rohan home!! He's so adorable!


----------



## Luvspnk31

sethsmummy said:


> hey ladies.. we are home!! im going to try catch up some point in the next couple days but until then here are a couple pics from rohans journey.
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/1z3c5d1.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2evgu88.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/sm7yh4.jpg
> https://i59.tinypic.com/1176a86.jpg
> https://i57.tinypic.com/16bd5x3.jpg


Yay!!!! So happy for you!! Too many babies ended up in NICU from this group! &#128547;. I never did get pics of Eliana's NICU room, but I do have pics of her. Praying no other babies end up there!!


----------



## buddyIV

PrincessMommy said:


> Just read back on posts- congrats buddy!! You're one tough mama! I totally took the epidural lol! I'm a wuss  I'm horrid with contractions too. I try to breathe but just end up clenching something like crazy half the time

Thanks honey! To be honest one of the reasons I could birth without any pain meds was because my labours are so short. They're super intense, but over so fast there's almost no point taking anything. I think if I had to experience a really long labour I'd be more likely to take something! 



wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies! So Lou is now 19 days old. I can hardly believe it. He's a great little boy! I do have some questions. Right now he's feeding about every 3 - 3.5 hours which is totally fine - he's gained back his birth weight and then some at his last dr's appointment a week ago from today (he was weighing about 8lbs1oz). At night he wakes every 2 - 2.5 hours and gets pretty fussy. I try to keep his night feeds done in a quite dimly lit room and I don't bring him into his room to change him as the light is too strong - I just change him in the same dimly lit room but he is always wide awake after his feedings in the middle of the night. I swaddle him at night to try to teach him the difference between day and night and try to keep things very somber. When will he start sleeping more at night? Is there anything I can do to help his transition to make night feeds further apart? Or should I just keep feeding him as he wakes and he'll figure it out on his own?
> 
> Also, I never uploaded a picture of my little Lou. Here he is - this was taken at 15 days old.
> https://i62.tinypic.com/20uv3fl.jpg

Aw he's gorgeous wifey! I think you're doing everything you can to help him learn day from night, and he'll get it eventually. I think my eldest was about 8 weeks before he went 6 hours between feeds (11-5). The baby definitely has day and night mixed up, but I'm feeding in our darkened bedroom and popping him down to sleep straight away rather than sitting talking to him as I do in the daytime. They'll work it out eventually...in the meantime Im re watching my favourite box-sets while he feeds! 



waiting2c said:


> Very cute wifey!!!
> 
> I am still pregnant mummy laura but am having my scheduled c section today! Eek!! Booked in in 7 hours!! Really nervous excited and everything!!! I can't believe I get to meet my girl today!

Good luck! :hugs: Hope you have a wonderful experience xxx



Kailetski said:


> Just got a call from a larger hospital around here, apparently Kaiden has a 2-3% chance of having cystic fibrosis so we have to go in and have genetic testing done tomorrow. I'm hoping everything comes back ok, that seems to be a pretty low chance right?
> 
> Been pumping more and trying to breastfeed when I can but I'm only getting 1-1.5oz per boob per session... He's supposed to be eating around 22 oz a day for his weight currently the doctor said so I know I'm definitely not producing enough at the moment.

Oh honey, what a worry for you :hugs: I'm sure all will be ok though as that's such a small risk. Hoping all is well x 



sethsmummy said:


> hey ladies.. we are home!! im going to try catch up some point in the next couple days but until then here are a couple pics from rohans journey.
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/1z3c5d1.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/2evgu88.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/sm7yh4.jpg
> https://i59.tinypic.com/1176a86.jpg
> https://i57.tinypic.com/16bd5x3.jpg

What a journey, and what a strong baby and Mummy! That's brilliant news that you're home now, and hopefully you can get into a nice new family rhythm. You must be so happy to finally have everyone all together! X


----------



## hopeful2012

Today has been a day from hell. I don't think I can handle two kids. The two year old has been showing out all day and the baby has wanted to nurse non stop since 4 pm. I finally broke down and gave her a pacifier because I'm hurting at this point. I'm so tired. We had a very trying day at the doctor's appointment today. She has gained over her birth weight so the nursing is working. I have to pump at night because she doesn't wake up to eat.


----------



## wifey2013

hopeful2012 said:


> Today has been a day from hell. I don't think I can handle two kids. The two year old has been showing out all day and the baby has wanted to nurse non stop since 4 pm. I finally broke down and gave her a pacifier because I'm hurting at this point. I'm so tired. We had a very trying day at the doctor's appointment today. She has gained over her birth weight so the nursing is working. I have to pump at night because she doesn't wake up to eat.

Is she sleeping through the night?? Does her Dr. say that's ok? Mine forces me to wake LO to feed every three hours - max 3.5.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I was waking Ellie the first week we were home, but she never lost any weight, and had gained enough by her 2 wk appt that dr said let her sleep. I will wake her during the day every three hrs to make sure she's eating enough. I don't get up to pump, just every 2-3 hrs during the day.


----------



## buddyIV

hopeful2012 said:


> Today has been a day from hell. I don't think I can handle two kids. The two year old has been showing out all day and the baby has wanted to nurse non stop since 4 pm. I finally broke down and gave her a pacifier because I'm hurting at this point. I'm so tired. We had a very trying day at the doctor's appointment today. She has gained over her birth weight so the nursing is working. I have to pump at night because she doesn't wake up to eat.

That's tough honey :hugs: It is hard having more than 1 child, but it'll get easier soon enough. I keep thinking that by the time baby is 6 months old i'll be able to do all this stuff without even thinking about it. So far things have been good, but I am nervous for when OH goes ba k to work next week...


----------



## waiting2c

Just a quick update Hazel Zara Roke born 4.01pm, 4.7kg, 58cm long. We doing well, so glad it was a section as she was a whopper like her brother!!! So helplessly in love x


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Waiting:)


----------



## hopeful2012

wifey2013 said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> Today has been a day from hell. I don't think I can handle two kids. The two year old has been showing out all day and the baby has wanted to nurse non stop since 4 pm. I finally broke down and gave her a pacifier because I'm hurting at this point. I'm so tired. We had a very trying day at the doctor's appointment today. She has gained over her birth weight so the nursing is working. I have to pump at night because she doesn't wake up to eat.
> 
> Is she sleeping through the night?? Does her Dr. say that's ok? Mine forces me to wake LO to feed every three hours - max 3.5.Click to expand...

Yea, her doctors said her weight is fine and to let have her sleep. She sleeps from 11-7ish usually. We ended up giving her a bottle of expressed milk and she finally passed out. I plan to do my chores quickly today and then snuggle skin to skin with her. Toddler goes to sitter today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations:)


----------



## Luvspnk31

Congrats waiting!!!


----------



## buddyIV

Congratulations waiting! Lovely news x


----------



## ab75

Congratulations again waiting xx


----------



## wifey2013

Congrats waiting!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Omg what a start to the Weekend!! We were made homeless yesterday, our solicitors completed on the house we were living in without telling us and we don't complete on our new house until Monday, we had to pack everything up and move out in just a few hours and we're in hotels till monday. The removal guy managed to come and get our stuff and has taken it to storage and we only have the stuff we cud fit in the car. It's already cost us a fortune


----------



## ab75

Omg INMT, thats terrible. Can you not claim back the hotel and storage costs from your solicitors? Xx


----------



## waiting2c

That's awful inmt!! Last thing you needed right now is to be homeless for a couple of days!!


----------



## buddyIV

itsnowmyturn said:


> Omg what a start to the Weekend!! We were made homeless yesterday, our solicitors completed on the house we were living in without telling us and we don't complete on our new house until Monday, we had to pack everything up and move out in just a few hours and we're in hotels till monday. The removal guy managed to come and get our stuff and has taken it to storage and we only have the stuff we cud fit in the car. It's already cost us a fortune

That's awful! How stressful for you, and after everything else you've been dealing with...I really feel for you! Hope you're all ok, and that the weekend flies by x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

They were offering to pay the hotel cost and wipe the purchase fees but they were only 500 max and our removal cost is over 1000 now plus food for the weekend, plus the cost to refill the fridge and freezer as we had to throw it all, plus supplies as we didn't have time to pack everything we needed and had ppl helping to pack so they didn't no what we needed, plus oh has had to take 3 days off work for this so his loss of earnings and I want some for inconvenience as sophie still isn't feeding brilliantly so she had a bad night, luckily I packed the steriliser in the car so iv been hand expressing but it's not as effective as electric so my milk supply is going to be affected, plus I'm using disposables on her instead of reusable and they aren't helping her sore bottom, plus it's flared up my spd and other medical conditions so I need to stay in the hotel today. Poor baby girl had such a bad night last night after her 4am feed, she doesn't like the travel cot in the hotel room, again luckily we have her carry cot which she sleeps quite well in so will use that tonight.
They wouldn't allow us to stay in the house overnight and pack properly because they said they had tenants going in at 9am the next day but we no they didn't turn up till 10am last night so we cud have protected the carpets (which are now a state and we won't be paying for that) we cud have organised things and packed properly. The problem were going to have is in the new house because we won't no where anything is packed so as we can't even unpack properly as it needs redecorating its guna take us ages to find stuff. 

We've told the solicitors we want to take this to a formal complaint (which they seem surprised at) the woman dealing with the case kept saying we need to conclude this and end it amicably, was getting me so mad because she was trying to say once we're in our new house it will all be resolved, the partner seemed to think wiping the fees and paying the hotel would resolve it, I can't believe they are being so naive about it all.


----------



## PrincessMommy

Waiting- congrats!! So glad to hear all went well. We finally have our girls :) <3 post pics!!!


----------



## Kailetski

Supposed to be having a newborn photoshoot tomorrow if the weather cooperates, we've already had to cancel once... 
Since it seems most of us have had our babies now will we continue using this thread for updates or will there be another one for us in the parenting section or something?
Also how do you add more than one photo in a post. I did it once and can't remember how...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jennie22

Great idea keep this thread


----------



## waiting2c

My little miss

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q695/Waiting2c/89271FA0-90C3-4A28-9E8A-09CB30F9BF8D_zpsexf0dmp9.jpg

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q695/Waiting2c/6C947023-9E85-4181-B12D-F7C757797164_zpsqrjv0wtk.jpg


----------



## ab75

INMT I would be pushing for more compensation too. It is ridiculous what happened to you. 
Cute pics ladies. 
Waiting, love how chubby Hazel is, lol, Frazer was 10. 7lbs and has no chubbiness. Don't know how he was so heavy lol. Zara was chubby when she was born. So cute xx


----------



## buddyIV

Gorgeous babies ladies! X


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you everyone. It really has been one hell of a month. Its nice to finally be a family again. Although i now have some more concerns with poor Rohan.. he is having some serious issues with wind and grunts and snorts a hell of a lot... neither of these he had issues with before he got ill. Cant believe he is 6 weeks old tomorrow and only 2 weeks off his first immunisations.. but im going to speak to the gp about that at his 6 week check as im unsure about allowing him to have a live vaccine against rotovirus right now when hes only just getting over something so serious. I also think he might have silent reflux.. hes so so fussy and doesnt settle at all.. and 2 nights in a row he has completely lost his bottle straight after finishing it. Going to buy some colief today to see if that helps any better than infacol did. 
I've just read back through what I've missed and just want to say thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts. Later on today im going to make a parenting journal and ill put the full story in there. 


Congratulations to everyone who has had their baby and sorry to hear there have been mroe babies who have needed some hospital care :( And it seems they all hate those pesky NG tubes :rofl: i lost count of the amount of time Rohan almost had his out.. especially near the end. 

Big big hugs go out to everyone who is struggling just now :hugs: :hugs: IT will get better :hugs: :hugs: 

heres an update pic of rohan now hes mostly feeling better. hes still not fitting in newborn clothes properly :haha: and was upto 7lb 4oz on Wednesday so possibly up near the 8lb mark now. They health visitor is doing his red book so weird when she plots his weights. She does it twice.. one on his actual age and then one on his adjusted age.

https://i60.tinypic.com/2vchpc5.jpg (oh and thats my 7" kindle sat beside him haha makes him look so so small)


----------



## ab75

He's so gorgeous Tara, looks just like his brothers xx


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies!! Beautiful pictures, beautiful babes!! Has everyone had their babies?? 

We're doing good here. Lou is doing well. He had a bad reaction to the formula he was on so we switched him to a Milk Based, Lactose free and he's doing so much better. Unfortunately since his tummy was so upset (about 10-15 poops a day) he got a very bad diaper rash. Since we've changed formulas his tummy has been so much better - I just pray it stays that way. His bum has cleared up too! He's sleeping well until his 4am feed - after that he was to stay up. He usually sleeps between most feeds during the day and will have 2-3 hours of wide awake time once/twice a day (plus his bout at 4am - 7am - which means I don't get much sleep). My DH went back to work today but luckily my mom came and spent the day with us. Tomorrow will be my first day all alone - all day. It's so bitter cold here so we can't go out - and I can't drive anyways since I had a c-section. I feel stuck :( I have about 2 1/2 more weeks until they say I can drive. Did anybody who had a c-section go back to driving sooner??

How are you all doing?? How are all the LO's??


----------



## MummyLaura93

Although still pregnant, I'm in early labour at 3cm dilated! Finally! 4 days overdue


----------



## wifey2013

MummyLaura93 said:


> Although still pregnant, I'm in early labour at 3cm dilated! Finally! 4 days overdue

Woohoo! Good luck!!


----------



## wildchic

Good luck MummyLaura:)

Rohan is beautiful Sethsmummy! Glad that he's doing much better!

Afm- things are crazy early hours of the morning! K sleeps when C is awake & it seems like they're not getting enough milk from me:(
I've upped my water intake to try and increase my supply, but its not helping. All was good until about a week ago and yet nothing has changed. I've read that babies have a growth spurt at about 3weeks old, any truth to this? I'm hoping that its just that and that my supply will increase to how much my babies actually need. 
Dh & my MIL are here to help, but what's the point in waking them when I b/feed? So I see to the twins alone, its tiring, but I do enjoy it. 

Hope all you ladies are doing ok and are enjoying your little bundles! 

We should all update with recent pics of our LO's!!!
I'll update later when things are a bit quieter;)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I think sophie might have reflux, she often brings up a lot of her milk, it's not just posset but it's certainly not all her feed (I no there looks more than what there is), I'm hoping it's not affecting her weight gain however she hasn't been weighed since the 22nd with moving etc, she does look like she's gaining in her face but she's actually still in her tiny baby clothes and the up to 7.5lb clothes are too big for her. Even size 2 nappies are too big (can't wait to get organised and use my reusables again. She has some really groggy periods but don't no if that's just boredom or discomfort or just upset from all the upheaval in her short little life. She is quite grunty and sometimes wheezy, she also chokes at least once per feed, like milk going down the wrong way and sometimes she doesn't breath for a little bit


----------



## hopeful2012

We're thinking Madelyn has reflux as well. She's always gassy and spitting up. Most the time it's projectile spit up. She acts hungry constantly. My doctor is treating me with oral meds for yeast infection on the nipples. I finally convinced the babies doctor to treat her too. The cream wasn't working. If it's not less painful by Thursday we'll be going in to the lactation consultant Friday to rile out other problems. The crappy thing is I have to dump my frozen milk because it can cause a reinfection. I have like 18 ounces in the freezer and 5 in the fridge


----------



## PrincessMommy

Seth he's beautiful! Do delayed scheduling for immunization maybe? I'm not sure what they put in vaccines over there, but over here they're a bunch of potentially deadly chemicals mixed with fetal cells, viruses, and random animal cells. If they let you delay- do it! The last thing he needs is all that in his system. I hope he becomes more well with each day!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck mummylaura.

Anyone else still hanging on? xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv been reading up (naughty I no) n the symptoms of colic, gord and cma are all the same, il wait to see what her weight is doing first


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Couldn't get her weighed, the drs surgery told me they don't do it and I don't no who the new health visitor is yet. Anyway I think iv cracked what's causing my issues, I think she has upper lip tie, a friend of mine mentioned she could see her teeth under the gum at the bottom so later on I was looking in her mouth and I noticed her top lip wasn't very mobile so I rolled it back and the tight piece of skin going from the bottom of her gum (where the front teeth would meet) to her lip, I read up on it and looked at pictures and I'm pretty Convinced that that's what it is, it causes reflux and colic symptoms because they take in more air, trapped wind (probably why she farts so much), an unusually strong suck (she can hold a bottle in her mouth with her suck alone) problems latching, tiredness when feeding (causing her to sleep on the breast, not able to drain the breast properly, coming on and off the breast and gumming or chewing the nipple. I knew something wasn't right with her, still don't no if she's gaining weight but another issue caused by it is slow gain or weight loss, I will try and get into the drs with her tomorrow and see. Any advice off anyone would be appreciated


----------



## PrincessMommy

INMT- it can also happen with tongue ties! Both of my kids have them!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I went to drs n he said it's not significant but I don't agree, she can't flare her top lip out to get a deep latch, he seems to think that the problem is breastfeeding technique. I'm going to walk a mile n half later to get her weighed and if her weight isn't good enough I'm going to push the health visitor to look into it morE. I no its not something many drs no much about and he kept saying what made u think this would be a problem and what made u think of a tie. Il try and take a picture later if she will let me and post it and see what u think, I don't think she has tongue tie, she has a long tongue and sticks it out a lot and blows raspberries so im not worried there


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Got a couple of pictures, what do u think??
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0166.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 14









DSC_0165.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PrincessMommy

Ohhh yea- looks like a class 3 lip tie. It's not a small one but its not that bad (if that makes sense) she probably has some problems latching on her own. Have you looked up some techniques to help her out online? Or maybe get a nipple shield? Those make it easier for baby to latch. The tongue tie was a problem with my son as far as latching to my nipple- he has no problems with a bottle and we decided not to get it snipped cuz 1. They can grow back 2. He would have to be put under and he already has to go under for all the stupid MRIs he's supposed to have for his eye. Are there any specialists around your area who could help you out with this??


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I did the walk to get her weighed and spoke to the hv, going to see a breastfeeding lady tomorrow because the hv openly said she's never seen lip tie so didnt want to say not to worry but also didn't want to refer until someone who knew more about it had seen it which I think is fair enough. She has real problems latching and it doesn't matter which position, I would get it snipped if they give me the choice because I no it can cause teeth problems later and if she's got hypermobility like me she will have enough teeth and jaw issues. 
Her weight is now 3.28kg she was 2.86kg when born so they want me to go and get her weighed again next week to check it's going up steadily. 
Also the hv referred her to the hospital as she is still jaundice and apparently it should be gone by 3 weeks so sent referral for jaundice clinic, my guess is that it's just cos she was slightly early, been ill and breastfed n it will fade on its own in a few weeks but I'm happy to go and double check.
Poor girl not having an easy start to life


----------



## 0203

Inmt poor little girl :(

My little Henry is poorly too, the last couple of days he has not been himself at all. Screaming and inconsolable, I noticed a lump on his bottom and it started swelling and turning a reddy purple. Took him to the doctors this morning and since 11 am we have been passed from pillar to post, seen seven doctors, transferred to two different hospitals. He has a nasty infection and the abscess needs draining. We are just waiting to find out when he can go to theatre, he needs a general anaesthetic which I am really not looking forward to :(


----------



## Pix

itsnowmyturn said:


> Got a couple of pictures, what do u think??

So. Out of curiosity I looked at Wyatt's lip. . . and lo and behold. A lip tie... So I called my sister in law whos Lil girl had the same thing and got referrals. About to set that up now. But I never would have thought to check if you hadn't of posted. She had asked weeks ago and I didn't think he had one. Turns out its rather severe! Had no clue!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

0203 I hope ur little one is ok, it's not nice being passed around, hope the procedure goes well keep us updated.

Pix I had never even heard of lip tie before, I'd heard of tongue tie and while trying to figure out what was wrong with her (I just knew something wasn't right but didn't no what) I scan read about tongue tie and quickly decided it wasn't that but then spotted a picture of lip tie and then when I was searching her mouth for something else I thought I'd look at her lip. The Dr wasn't at all interested but luckily hv knows more about it than drs. Il wait to see tomorrow what the breastfeeding woman says. I don't think it's severe but it's definitely causing issues. I think it's not something that's well known about, everyone has heard of tongue tie but not upper lip tie so ppl don't think to look for it


----------



## PrincessMommy

0203- it's very hard to go thru :( my son had to get an MRI when not even 2 months old yet. Hardest day of my life. Just be strong, though. It'll be over soon! Poor baby boy :(


----------



## 0203

Thanks everyone.*We ended up getting sent home with antibiotics and paracetamol. I'm in two minds how to feel about it. We were seen by eight different doctors all together, the first four sent us to my local hospital where the next three said it needed to be done at the children's hospital two hours away, they were really concerned about him, there was even talk of getting an ambulance for Him As he was so clearly in pain and screaming so much. When we got to the childrens hospital he was seen by another doctor who said he needed the surgery, then right at the last moment one doctor said he didn't need it and just gave him antibiotics and paracetamol. I am happy that he didn't need it but now have him screaming in pain So much and I feel awful and i wasn't allowed to feed him whilst we were preparing for him to go down which was horrible as he was so hungry! Got a phone call this morning saying we have to go back on Monday and I'm not allowed to feed him all morning because he will probably still need the procedure under a General so it all seems like a waste yesterday, why not just do it then and there like first planned.*So upset that this decision was made by someone who only looked at his notes and not even at him and we still may have to have the procedure on Monday. I'm in half a mind to try and contact one of the doctors from the first Hospital Who wanted it done straight away


----------



## PrincessMommy

0203- having them not eating and screaming in discomfort is the worst. I remember it well :( for breast milk it has to be 6 hours before the procedure and formula is 8 hours. You will get thru it! So sorry he's in so much pain :( that poor little guy. Lets hope that medicine kicks in for him ASAP!


----------



## Pix

itsnowmyturn said:


> 0203 I hope ur little one is ok, it's not nice being passed around, hope the procedure goes well keep us updated.
> 
> Pix I had never even heard of lip tie before, I'd heard of tongue tie and while trying to figure out what was wrong with her (I just knew something wasn't right but didn't no what) I scan read about tongue tie and quickly decided it wasn't that but then spotted a picture of lip tie and then when I was searching her mouth for something else I thought I'd look at her lip. The Dr wasn't at all interested but luckily hv knows more about it than drs. Il wait to see tomorrow what the breastfeeding woman says. I don't think it's severe but it's definitely causing issues. I think it's not something that's well known about, everyone has heard of tongue tie but not upper lip tie so ppl don't think to look for it

It isn't. It used to be more well known and a common practice to cut it at birth. Idk why it isn't anymore. His wraps around to the bottom of his gums.. Checked the older two and they have it as well. Oddly enough I breast fed both and only had an issue with my oldest. Crazy tho!

0230 I wish you the very best of luck!! Take a breath, you've got this.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

0203 that's an ordeal that u went thru I hope he's ok

Pix I saw someone today and she said that sophie has both tongue and lip tie, I have a choice of which hospital i want to go to so need to look these up and chose one. Apparently though not many places snip the lip and I'm sure the lip is more of an issue than the tongue


----------



## Pix

itsnowmyturn said:


> 0203 that's an ordeal that u went thru I hope he's ok
> 
> Pix I saw someone today and she said that sophie has both tongue and lip tie, I have a choice of which hospital i want to go to so need to look these up and chose one. Apparently though not many places snip the lip and I'm sure the lip is more of an issue than the tongue


Oh wow!! Let me know how you make out!!


----------



## wifey2013

itsnowmyturn said:


> 0203 that's an ordeal that u went thru I hope he's ok
> 
> Pix I saw someone today and she said that sophie has both tongue and lip tie, I have a choice of which hospital i want to go to so need to look these up and chose one. Apparently though not many places snip the lip and I'm sure the lip is more of an issue than the tongue

Sorry to hear! I hope you have good results at the hospital!


----------



## wifey2013

How are all you mommas doing? My LO slept a 4 hour stretch last night from 12:50 - 5:10. It was nice! 

Yesterday morning/day was a disaster for me. I woke up at 7am freezing cold with a bad case of the chills. Took my temperature and it was well over 100! Took Tylenol and the fever went down a bit. By 1pm my whole body was aching and I could hardly walk. Took more Tylenol but my fever kept going to to almost 102. My mom came straight over to take care of the LO until my husband got home from work. I felt terrible all evening, but the worst was not being able to care for my LO, at least he was with his daddy. I was very worried that I was getting an internal infection from my c-section. Anyways, I woke up this morning around 5 and my soreness and fever are gone...

Has anyone who had a c-section gotten an infection? How long after your section did it develop? Is it possible to develop an infection one month after?


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:flower:

I haven't started a journal yet,but wanted to update with a pic.
Here are my girls, they are growing so fast!

Hope you ladies are doing okay.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1423313597788.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wildchic they r lovely, they do grow so fast, sophie is getting a plump face now n looks so different. 

Wifey I hope u r feeling better now.

Sophie is getting awful trapped wind, trying infacol but not sure it's helping that much, it helps her get one lot of wind up but the rest stays down and she screams about 2 hours later then farts n is happier agai. Quick question, I no breastfed babies have looser poos but sophie does these mega wet farts and they saturate her nappy and sometimes it leaks, should it be this runny?


----------



## wifey2013

Ladies, I'm on an antibiotic for possible infection of the uterus lining. If fever persists I have to go straight to the ER for IV. I feel totally better now though.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wildchic they are so cute. 

INMT that sounds normal to me :) 

Wifey glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Kailetski

Well at 3 weeks post partum I passed a huge chunk of placenta so that was fun... And may explain why I've been in so much pain cramping, in tears and always freezing and burning up?
Finally got Kaiden's newborn shoot done, we have another with someone else to book too as I had already paid for it and then won the other in a contest. Here's one of the photos.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wifey2013

Kailetski said:


> Well at 3 weeks post partum I passed a huge chunk of placenta so that was fun... And may explain why I've been in so much pain cramping, in tears and always freezing and burning up?
> Finally got Kaiden's newborn shoot done, we have another with someone else to book too as I had already paid for it and then won the other in a contest. Here's one of the photos.

Are you feeling better since the placenta passed? I hope so! Did they put you on antibiotics? 

And, what a cute photo!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wifey I hope ur feeling better and the fever goes, can't imagine having to go into hospital and leave my baby at home so I hope it doesn't come to that for u.

Thanks brunette, I thought it was normal but just wanted to double check, the colour and everything is fine so I wasn't concerned just wanted to check it wasn't diarrhea But as she was having wet nappies too I wasn't concerned about dehydration.


----------



## Kailetski

Ya feeling a bit better and most of my bleeding has stopped too, no antibiotics, they just said if I pass any more or show any signs of infection to go in.


----------



## wildchic

itsnowmyturn said:


> Got a couple of pictures, what do u think??

INMT- I just looked at one of my girls upper lip & noticed hers looks the same. What I'm worried about is that the she also has tongue tie as well. Doc did say he would keep an eye on her tongue as she grows coz I had tongue tie as a baby but it corrected itself and I don't have any speech problems. 

Do any of you ladies know how these issues are corrected? I've heard that tongue ties get slit? Shame man, they so tiny!

My other little girl doesn't seem to have this issues.


----------



## wildchic

Kailetski said:


> Well at 3 weeks post partum I passed a huge chunk of placenta so that was fun... And may explain why I've been in so much pain cramping, in tears and always freezing and burning up?
> Finally got Kaiden's newborn shoot done, we have another with someone else to book too as I had already paid for it and then won the other in a contest. Here's one of the photos.

Very Pretty Kailetski!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wildchic, see ur health visitor, drs don't no much about any of this, with lip tie the babies generally have posterior tongue tie which can't be seen and even though like sophie they have a good range of movement and can move the tip of the tongue well it can still affect feeding and speech.
Don't worry about pain when getting it released so I'm told they don't feel anything and it's more that they don't like someone messing with them that makes them cry. 
I'm told that not many snip the lip but I no its causing issues with feeding as she can't get a proper seal due to not flaring her lip out. It can cause speech problems but might not, it can cause a gap in their teeth but again might not. I'm more focused on now n that it's causing problems feeding and giving her awful wind pain and reflux. 

Got to take sophie to the drs tomorrow again, it looks like she has oral thrush n I'm getting shooting pains in my boobs so assuming iv also got it. Poor baby hasn't had an easy start to life but it could be worse


----------



## wildchic

itsnowmyturn said:


> Wildchic, see ur health visitor, drs don't no much about any of this, with lip tie the babies generally have posterior tongue tie which can't be seen and even though like sophie they have a good range of movement and can move the tip of the tongue well it can still affect feeding and speech.
> Don't worry about pain when getting it released so I'm told they don't feel anything and it's more that they don't like someone messing with them that makes them cry.
> I'm told that not many snip the lip but I no its causing issues with feeding as she can't get a proper seal due to not flaring her lip out. It can cause speech problems but might not, it can cause a gap in their teeth but again might not. I'm more focused on now n that it's causing problems feeding and giving her awful wind pain and reflux.
> 
> Got to take sophie to the drs tomorrow again, it looks like she has oral thrush n I'm getting shooting pains in my boobs so assuming iv also got it. Poor baby hasn't had an easy start to life but it could be worse

My girl doesn't actually have problems feeding,but I'll bring it up at my next visit. I do know that she has the tongue tie though as its so obvious. 

Funny you mention shooting pains in your breasts, I've been having them here and there,but not too painful. Thought it can be a wind in the boob.

Hope Sophie gets better(the thrush) and just on the whole!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Does she get any reflux or wind pains? They can be caused by the lip tie too, if it isn't causing any issues I would personally leave it and see if it becomes an issue later.

Maybe that's what's causing the pains I dunno I just assumed that if she has thrush it wud be that but I could well be wrong, I'm just winging this parenting lark lol. 
I'm currently stuck on the sofa with a gassy baby sleeping on her tummy across my legs n I can't move because she starts crying immediately and will only settle again when I rub her back. The longer she cries the longer it takes to settle her. Could do with a snooze or something to do lol


----------



## wildchic

itsnowmyturn said:


> Does she get any reflux or wind pains? They can be caused by the lip tie too, if it isn't causing any issues I would personally leave it and see if it becomes an issue later.
> 
> Maybe that's what's causing the pains I dunno I just assumed that if she has thrush it wud be that but I could well be wrong, I'm just winging this parenting lark lol.
> I'm currently stuck on the sofa with a gassy baby sleeping on her tummy across my legs n I can't move because she starts crying immediately and will only settle again when I rub her back. The longer she cries the longer it takes to settle her. Could do with a snooze or something to do lol

Both babies seem to throw up after feeds. Sometimes a little & sometimes a lot. Not sure what the cause is. Wrote it down as 1 of the things I need to ask the pediatrician. I didn't experience this with my older dd, probably because I was younger and googled less, lol. 

Try laying Sophie with a pillow behind her back while on her side. It always helps with my little ones. Or lay her on her tummy on top of a pillow or blankets or anything soft. Have you tried anything else?

Hope you get to rest soon!


----------



## buddyIV

Hi ladies, how are you all? I've not been on for ages, but have just read through to try and catch up with everyone.

Gorgeous pics *wildchic* and *kailetski* (sorry to hear about the placenta issue; that can't have been very nice! Glad you're doing ok now though) 

Glad you're getting better too *wifey *. I hope you're feeling back to normal by now. 

Hope the babies who've got the lip tie issues can get things sorted, and start getting rid of all the wind and reflux. I've heard it can be difficult to diagnose, but hopefully you'll see someone with some experience of these things. 

*inmt*, I dealt with a horrible yeast infection in my breasts when feeding DS1. It's a really deep pain inside the breast, which persists throught the entire feed and continues for sometime afterwards. If you suspect you've got it start treatment asap before it gets into the milk ducts. I didn't get treatment for a while and ended up dealing with it for 12 weeks...brutal! I hope it's not thrush for you, you've been through enough! 

As for us, so far so good! Our only issue is that DS2 does not want to sleep in his Moses basket, or be put down at all really. I don't mind for the most part, and have been using my sling and cosleeping in response to his needs, but it is tiring to not be able to pop him down for 5 minutes! I know he's still so new though, so I don't expect him to be able (or want) to sleep alone. I did give myself a bit of fright last night though, as I decided to feed him whilst we were lying down in bed, but then I must've fallen asleep before he latched off...the next thing I knew it was 4 hours later and he was just stirring to be fed again! I hadn't put him in his little cosleeping area or anything! I kinda freaked myself out! I don't mind cosleeping, but I don't want to take risks with it, y'know!?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Buddy i no thr feeling of being tethered to ur baby!! Sophie does like a snuggle, she sleeps well at night on her own but is quite needy in the day. Iv got a Dr's appointment for sophie tomorrow to see if it's thrush n hopefully they will just treat us both.

Wildchic I just try different methods of winding her, she always brings milk up if she does burp but it's a small price to pay. She's been a very sicky baby today, nothing cuts thru the lovely baby smell like vomit lol, I go out the room and come bk to a baby with vomit in her hair


----------



## Izzie74

Have been a bit out of the loop lately. Baby is very feed demanding and not sleeping at night so I'm a bit of a zombie! Trying to do lots of play today to keep her awake, which will hopefully pay dividends tonight!


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies, I have a question, when people say baby is waking for one feed a night, what does that mean?? Between what hours does a "night" consist? For DH and I, we go to sleep around 12, LO gets his last feed around 11pm and sleeps until about 3am-sih. He gets a feed and back to bed. He usually wakes for another feed around 6:30-7am which is when we get up... is this considered one feed throughout the night??


----------



## wildchic

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question, when people say baby is waking for one feed a night, what does that mean?? Between what hours does a "night" consist? For DH and I, we go to sleep around 12, LO gets his last feed around 11pm and sleeps until about 3am-sih. He gets a feed and back to bed. He usually wakes for another feed around 6:30-7am which is when we get up... is this considered one feed throughout the night??

My girls are the same, last feed around 11pm(I formula feed this time) then awake at 2/3am and up again at 5/6am,with us getting up at 5am anyway. They wake up an hour after each other.
I would say that is once a night.


----------



## Izzie74

Id love it if Emily managed one feed a night and slept from 11-3. She fed 8 times between 1am and 7 last night for between 15-20 minutes before refusing any more. So tiring. During the day it is usually every 60-90 minutes. When will she start to go longer between feeds?


----------



## 0203

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question, when people say baby is waking for one feed a night, what does that mean?? Between what hours does a "night" consist? For DH and I, we go to sleep around 12, LO gets his last feed around 11pm and sleeps until about 3am-sih. He gets a feed and back to bed. He usually wakes for another feed around 6:30-7am which is when we get up... is this considered one feed throughout the night??

That's almost the same as my little one, he wakes up at 11/12 then 2/3 then 6/7 I count it as one night feed even if I have to wake up twice haha as I'm normally in bed by 10


----------



## wildchic

Izzie74 said:


> Id love it if Emily managed one feed a night and slept from 11-3. She fed 8 times between 1am and 7 last night for between 15-20 minutes before refusing any more. So tiring. During the day it is usually every 60-90 minutes. When will she start to go longer between feeds?

Wow Izzie! That is a lot. My girls usually feed a lot during the day, even if they've just drank. Although, they only feed for 10minutes at a time, so I guess that's why they feed more. Have you tried expressing to see how much she actually drinks? 
My girls drink about 60ml expressed milk. Then that would be enough, but they do sometimes drink more, they have their on & off days. 
Maybe try to bottle feed at night


----------



## Izzie74

wildchic said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> Id love it if Emily managed one feed a night and slept from 11-3. She fed 8 times between 1am and 7 last night for between 15-20 minutes before refusing any more. So tiring. During the day it is usually every 60-90 minutes. When will she start to go longer between feeds?
> 
> Wow Izzie! That is a lot. My girls usually feed a lot during the day, even if they've just drank. Although, they only feed for 10minutes at a time, so I guess that's why they feed more. Have you tried expressing to see how much she actually drinks?
> My girls drink about 60ml expressed milk. Then that would be enough, but they do sometimes drink more, they have their on & off days.
> Maybe try to bottle feed at nightClick to expand...

When I first got home from hospital I was expressing and getting 90-120ml at a time. But I wanted to try breast only. Think my supply is ok, but not sure how to tell ... Haven't tried expressing lately as I am feeding so often that to express in between does not seem very appealing !


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wifey I wud class that as 1 feed, I feed sophie around 11 then between 3 and 4:30 depending when she wakes then ohs alarm wakes her at 7:30 but she doesn't feed until about 8 or 9.

We will have had sophie in 7 lots of clothes today because of her being sick, over the last 3 days she's vomiting more often and the amounts each time are more so her clothes get soaked n needs changing, asked the hv n explained everything n she says probably reflux n go see gp, but they fobbed me off last time.


----------



## buddyIV

wifey2013 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question, when people say baby is waking for one feed a night, what does that mean?? Between what hours does a "night" consist? For DH and I, we go to sleep around 12, LO gets his last feed around 11pm and sleeps until about 3am-sih. He gets a feed and back to bed. He usually wakes for another feed around 6:30-7am which is when we get up... is this considered one feed throughout the night??

Like the others, I'd say that's one feed during the night. Can Lou have a word with my boy and tell him it's possible to do this? :haha:



Izzie74 said:


> Id love it if Emily managed one feed a night and slept from 11-3. She fed 8 times between 1am and 7 last night for between 15-20 minutes before refusing any more. So tiring. During the day it is usually every 60-90 minutes. When will she start to go longer between feeds?

My boy is the same...it's exhausting! He either feeds for about 30 minutes every hour, and won't be put down in between feeds. Or, he feeds pretty much continuously for anything between 4 and 6 hours. Then my elder son gets up! I'm getting by on love and tiny naps at the moment! The knowledge that it won't be like this forever is also keeping madness at bay! On the upside, baby has put on an entire pound since birth! I'm sure your supply is absolutely fine; some babies just like to eat and comfort suck a lot! If you're getting lots of wet and dry nappies that's the best guide that baby is getting enough. As for when the mass feeding stops...hopefully soon lol! I know they have some serious growth spurts at 3, 6 and 9 weeks though and will need to feed a lot and up our supply during this time.


----------



## Kailetski

Well pretty sure I lost another piece of placenta this morning, I have an ultrasound tomorrow afternoon and depending on the results will pssibly need a d&c, also see my doctor as the health nurse that visited me today tanks I may have post partum depression, (I have a history of depression and anxiety so I'm not sure if it's still just that or if it's gotten worse?)
Kaiden will be a month old tomorrow, I'm both happy and sad about that.


----------



## hopeful2012

Here's some 1 month pictures I took today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_78095803984990.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_78120338439335.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9









IMG_78052853972783.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## buddyIV

Kailetski said:


> Well pretty sure I lost another piece of placenta this morning, I have an ultrasound tomorrow afternoon and depending on the results will pssibly need a d&c, also see my doctor as the health nurse that visited me today tanks I may have post partum depression, (I have a history of depression and anxiety so I'm not sure if it's still just that or if it's gotten worse?)
> Kaiden will be a month old tomorrow, I'm both happy and sad about that.

Gosh honey, I hope they get things sorted out with the retained placenta material; that can't be a nice experience! Sorry to hear you may be suffering from PPD :hugs: Its good that they've recognized it though and are taking steps to treat and support you. I hope things get easier for you soon x 



hopeful2012 said:


> Here's some 1 month pictures I took today.

Aw...gorgeous! X


----------



## hopeful2012

I'm ready to give up. I hate being mommy to r two- I love my girls but get so overwhelmed when I have both by myself. Madelyn nurses good but can only pump 2 ounce at at time no matter how long it's been. Hand expressing didn't help tonight. I had to give her 4 ounces in bottle after nursing fir two hours straight. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## wifey2013

hopeful2012 said:


> I'm ready to give up. I hate being mommy to r two- I love my girls but get so overwhelmed when I have both by myself. Madelyn nurses good but can only pump 2 ounce at at time no matter how long it's been. Hand expressing didn't help tonight. I had to give her 4 ounces in bottle after nursing fir two hours straight. I'm so frustrated.

Don't give up! Everything will get better soon :) enjoy your two little girls as much as you can, and if you ever need help don't be afraid to ask!! Is it possible it would be better for you and Madelyn to switch to topping her off with formula?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hopeful why are you having to give her 4oz afterwards? If you are wanting to carry on BF I wouldn't add formula in as it can mess with your milk supply. 
Being a Mum of 2 is tough, I'm struggling with helping my 4 year old feel better, his behaviour has totally changed and he's started wetting the bed. I feel bad that having a baby brother has effected him so much. He loves his brother so much but he is struggling. 

There is a few of us that have recently had babies trying to lose some baby weight, I've started a thread to keep us motivated, share recipes etc if anyone wants to join us? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d...s-trying-get-rid-their-tums.html#post34911407


----------



## hopeful2012

She wouldn't stop nursing, so after 2 hours I got her a expressed bottle and then pumped a while. I don't want to give her formula if I can help it. I just get frustrated when I do everything suggested and it doesn't seem like my supply is increasing. I'm thinking of renting a better pump. I have a pump in style.


----------



## brunettebimbo

That sounds like cluster feeding. She is trying to establish your milk supply. It's hard. Elijah has done it a few times. Get DH to help with your older child whilst you sit with your feet up and plenty to drink. Just feed, feed, feed. It will pass.


----------



## Kailetski

Should have the results of my ultrasound either tomorrow or Tuesday, I'm hoping all is well as I really don't want to have a D&C, they ended up doing both an external and internal and it honestly wasn't as painful as I thought it would be for being 4 weeks post-partum but it wasn't all that pleasant either!

Has anyone heard from lolly lately? I haven't seen her post anywhere in quite sometime, I hope everything is alright?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hang in there hopeful, keep with the hand expressing and u will get more eventually, probably didn't get much because lo hhad just fed for so long x


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies, sorry to hear some of you struggling with feeding etc, it definitely is hard work getting things established! 

Hazel is a pretty good baby but still has day and night around the wrong way, sleeps well all day but wants to party it up at night. Never get to bed before midnight 1am these days. Tried waking her earlier in the evening etc to ensure fed well before going down but she still wakes up half hourly from 9pm onwards.

Devon doesn't like his sister, his face falls and he starts sobbing every time he sees me with her, breaks my heart, can't explain it to him but really hope it passes soon!!

Hope everyone is feeling well and that all babies are over there sicknesses.


----------



## ab75

Aawww I'm sorry Devon is upset about Hazel just now. Hopefully he will get used to her soon. 

I was thinking we hadn't heard from lolly for a while too. Hope she is okay. 

Xx


----------



## ab75

Kaitlyn I hope your results are clear xx


----------



## Kailetski

Ultrasound results came back clear yet I still have some pain, but I've noticed it's more so after eating so may have nothing to do with it?
Kaiden had his 1 month appointment yesterday and he's now 9 pounds 9 ounces and 22 inches, when he was born he was 7 pounds 3 ounces 20 inches so he's definitely growing, went from around the 10th percentile to 50 according to the paper the doctor gave us and said he's right on track!


----------



## Izzie74

Kailetski said:


> Ultrasound results came back clear yet I still have some pain, but I've noticed it's more so after eating so may have nothing to do with it?
> Kaiden had his 1 month appointment yesterday and he's now 9 pounds 9 ounces and 22 inches, when he was born he was 7 pounds 3 ounces 20 inches so he's definitely growing, went from around the 10th percentile to 50 according to the paper the doctor gave us and said he's right on track!

Good news results clear. Great to hear Kaiden doing well. I love to see how Emily is progressing, but fear becoming a baby bore with the three bs - boobs, bums and bedtimes!


----------



## ab75

Great news Kaitlyn xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sophie is now on ranitidine, she has her tongue tie appointment at the beginning of March, iv also bought some gripe water but waiting to see if the ranitidine helps first, she still vomits but not as much but she still obviously gets wind pain. Think i need to trial different combinations of stuff n see. She had a really good gain last week now 7lb 12oz and got to get her weighed later today to make sure she's still gaining well. She's finally out of her smallest tiny baby clothes (the sizes of them r rubbish!!) got nearly 7 weeks of wear out of clothes I thought she would be in for a couple of weeks so can't complain there lol, she's still in the medium size tiny baby clothes and then got the first size to get through before we even get to 0-3 months hopefully she will be in them before she gets to 3 months. She's starting to get a chubbier face now so can see her growing. It's very strange to think that my daughter is almost 7 weeks old and she still isn't as big as my niece or 2 nephews were at birth (9lb 4 for 2 of them and 10lb 1)


----------



## hopeful2012

I think I have the dreaded stomach virus.... ugh I feel awful. Hopefully nobody else will get it


----------



## Kailetski

I switched out my pumping this past week with breastfeeding and went to pump today, my supply has dropped from 3-4oz to 1 oz total. I'm so mad at myself, I should have kept up with the pumping, I'm afraid I may never get my supply back up, especially not up enough to breastfeed exclusively.

Also last night I was in so much pain, I felt like I was in labour all over again, had the same pressure as having to push the baby out, pain around the ovaries & public bone area, I was in tears, I couldn't walk, lay down, stand up straight... The only thing that helped was leaning forward a bit while standing, only difference is that there wasn't any contractions. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was the mucus / snot / mucus plug like stuff (which I've had every time I've wiped for at least a week or two now) but there was bright red blood in it again, it had finally gone to brown / clear for the last week so I don't know if this is my period coming back. Already or if I should be concerned again?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Learn to hand express, it's the best thing I ever learnt to do, i get a good amount by hand but not by pumping


----------



## Luvspnk31

hopeful2012 said:


> She wouldn't stop nursing, so after 2 hours I got her a expressed bottle and then pumped a while. I don't want to give her formula if I can help it. I just get frustrated when I do everything suggested and it doesn't seem like my supply is increasing. I'm thinking of renting a better pump. I have a pump in style.

How long are u pumping for during a session?


----------



## hopeful2012

I pump for 20-30 minutes each session. I power pump for an hour three days a week.


----------



## buddyIV

Sorry you're still having some issues with bleeding Kailetski. Can you call the Dr again about the pain? I hope it gets better for you really soon x 

Hopeful: I'm not sure if this is any comfort to you, but my baby boy feeds for hours at a time too. He tends to have a 3 hour cluster feed from about 7 onwards, but theres been loads of nights when he's also fed almost non stop through the night too. It's exhausting! I just remind myself that it won't be like this forever, and really, this is the hardest bit in terms of breastfeeding. Give it another couple of weeks and it'll get way easier! X


----------



## Izzie74

Buddy, that's how I'm thinking too. Trying to persevere is really hard, especially on minimal sleep. Hoping when it gets easier I will be able to look back and say it was worth the sleepless nights. Have been going 5 weeks now and looking forward to this magic easier time!


----------



## buddyIV

I had a feeling you'd be up too Izzie! The easier time feels like myth right now (especially at 5am and functioning on 1 hour sleep!). I keep thinking how good it felt when, out of nowhere, my eldest suddenly went 7 hours between feeds when he was about 8 weeks. I then blindly hope this one will do the same!


----------



## Izzie74

buddyIV said:


> I had a feeling you'd be up too Izzie! The easier time feels like myth right now (especially at 5am and functioning on 1 hour sleep!). I keep thinking how good it felt when, out of nowhere, my eldest suddenly went 7 hours between feeds when he was about 8 weeks. I then blindly hope this one will do the same!

Yep! You are not alone. Been more or less awake since 3 am feeding! Tonight I may tune into the Oscars for the first time ever! But if she does decide to sleep, then so will I!


----------



## hopeful2012

It's getting some better this last week. I had a stomach virus yesterday, woke up late last night to the toddler puking in my bed, and now she has a fever even though she's been fine all day...


----------



## buddyIV

Izzie74 said:


> Yep! You are not alone. Been more or less awake since 3 am feeding! Tonight I may tune into the Oscars for the first time ever! But if she does decide to sleep, then so will I!

I totally forgot about the Oscars! I would've totally watched it! I've got a wee set up beside the bed, with my nursing chair, pillows, warm blanket, water and the iPad with Netflix on constantly! It doesn't make it enjoyable being awake all night, but it makes it a bit more bareable.



hopeful2012 said:


> It's getting some better this last week. I had a stomach virus yesterday, woke up late last night to the toddler puking in my bed, and now she has a fever even though she's been fine all day...

I'm glad it's getting a bit better for you with the BF. So sorry you and your LO are feeling rotten though; there's nothing worse than your child being unwell, especially off the back of newborn tiredness. Sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## Izzie74

Buddy, you haven't missed it, they are tonight.


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies, I wonder if I'm doing this right, or if this is normal... any comments are appreciated! 

So, my LO is strictly FF due to many breastfeeding issues. I feed him between 7:00 - 8:00 depending on when his last feeding was (during the day he usually goes 3-4hours between feeds). After that feeding he gets changed and swaddled and put down in his crib in his bedroom. The baby monitor goes on and DH and I have our dinner and a bit of downtime while LO sleeps. He usually wakes about 4 hours later for another feeding, we don't wake him, but rather wait until he wakes. Then he gets his arms unswaddled, and his bottle in a dark and quiet environment. Diaper gets changed in the dark and then he's reswaddled and put down in is bassinet in our room and we go to sleep with him. He usually only sleeps for about 3 hours, 4 hours sometimes. Then its really hard to get him back to sleep after the next feed - like he's ready to start the day.... I don't know what to do because I usually end up staying up from around 3-4am until his next feed around 7.... I guess my question is, should I put him down later for his first stretch? Like if I put him down after his 11pm - 12am bottle for the first time when we go to sleep? 

Or is this feeding schedule at 6 weeks normal? (7:00pm - 11:45pm - 3:45am - 7:00am)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sophie sometimes tries to have her awake period after her 3/4am feed but I just keep her in her bed and keep putting her dummy bk in n put my arm over her so she knows she's not on her own and im close by, then she eventually goes bk to sleep after having a kick around. I would keep his bedtime routine the same if ur happy with it


----------



## buddyIV

I realised that after I posted Izzie lol!... I blame the sleep deprivation for my daily idiocy! 

Your routine sounds great wifey. If baby is content, and your getting lots of wet and dirty nappies I think you're all good. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to try pushing things later to see if it avoids the awake time. But to be honest I think you're doing great for 6 weeks! X


----------



## hopeful2012

I'm sure I will pay in the morning, but that glass of wine and warm bubble bath really made me feel better and helped me relax!


----------



## Izzie74

hopeful2012 said:


> I'm sure I will pay in the morning, but that glass of wine and warm bubble bath really made me feel better and helped me relax!

Bath sounds blissful. I always look forward to a quick shower, and if I can be in and out before lo cries then it is an added bonus!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies. How are you all and your gorgeous babies? I haven't posted since Scarlett was born. She's almost 6 weeks old now, was weighed yesterday and she is weighing 9lb 11oz. She was 5lb 8oz when born, HV said she's doing amazingly well considering she is breastfed. I didn't think I would still be breastfeeding now to be honest. She is really fussy with a bottle, she's had a bit of formula and expressed milk but think she's decided she likes the boob best, I don't mind, I just need to pluck up the courage to feed when we are out. Have had no problems with her, just wish she would start going longer at night and settle in her moses basket. So glad we got a super king size bed last year as we are all in there haha.
Some good news from the post today, two checks for £475 each from the solicitors


----------



## wifey2013

Glad to hear Scarlett is doing well Welsh Girl, what a beautiful name!!

As for us, a little update, I've increased LO's bottles to 5oz. (He was finishing 4oz with no problem and never spitting up) and am having him go about 4 hours between feeds. Last night we fed him at 8:30pm and had him in his cot by 9:15. He slept until 2am! It was phenomenal!! I hope he keeps that up and eventually stretches longer and longer. After that feed though he was up at 5 and demanded to eat at about 5:45. After that he wouldn't sleep much and he's just gone down now (8:30am) for a nap in his swing. I think his sleeping is progressing, we will see tonight!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Welshgirl that's a great gain, sophie was 6lb5 when born n weighed today n 8lb 8, can stop weekly weights now. I decided I had to suck it up n feed in public n I had a victory n did it discreetly, put my jacket on backwards over one arm n covered myself up with it n fed her, was awkward n bit more difficult but got there.

Sophie has her tongue tie appointment on Monday n jabs with check up Tuesday. 
U ladies ebf have u had any break thru bleeding? Iv been spotting on n off for a few weeks, I started the pill again a week ago n started bleeding a bit heavier today. The Dr mentioned spotting could be a sign of lining infection but I don't have any symptoms so can't see that but I'm a bit miffed that im ebf n bleeding plus on a pill that stopped af for years n bleeding. Hoping it doesn't bring bk my endometriosis :-(


----------



## hopeful2012

Anybody already back at work or going back soon? How are you coping/dealing with it? This is my second baby but it's the same as last time. I have to go back on the 9th and I'm already getting anxious/depressed about routines, pumping, leaving the baby, etc. I'm a worrier anyway, but I start crying at the thought of it. I feel out of control because I didn't accomplish my goal of getting the nursery complete. I still have a couple projects an can't finish decorating until w get her dresser in a couple weeks. I haven't been back to the doctor yet (I go Tuesday). I have to go back to work for financial reasons. I was diagnosed with moderate depression and put on meds before I got pregnant. I quit taking them when I found out in May. I have had some relapses since then but none serious enough to start on meds again. I'm scared that going back to work is going to give me not panic attacks and worsen the depression. I'm still fighting baby blues at almost 7 weeks postpartum. I think I may have to request anxiety and/or depression meds on Tuesday ( as long as they are safe for breastfeeding) I can has hormonal birth control either as it tends to drop my supply, worsen depression, and frankly I don't remember to take it. I'm getting an IUD. Any advice or encouragement would b appreciated


----------



## ab75

INMT I am ebf  and had my period last week. I also had it at 4 weeks post partum with both girls then regularly every month and they were both ebf too. Guess I'm not one of the lucky ones that has it stop for a year or so! !


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:)

Glad some of you are doing great!

I've been struggling with 2 restless babies, but only in the evening! Its still summer here and temps can sometimes go to 30÷ degrees celsius, which is hot for us! So it could be that that's causing it, I really don't know!

For those who bf and ff their babies, do you give babies anything else, like water? I've got people telling me all different things and now I'm confused! I give the girls half bottle(90ml's) of formula, once a day and they sometimes don't even finish that. 
Should I stop the formula altogether??


----------



## ab75

wildchic, i don't give frazer anything other than breastmilk xx


----------



## buddyIV

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies. How are you all and your gorgeous babies? I haven't posted since Scarlett was born. She's almost 6 weeks old now, was weighed yesterday and she is weighing 9lb 11oz. She was 5lb 8oz when born, HV said she's doing amazingly well considering she is breastfed. I didn't think I would still be breastfeeding now to be honest. She is really fussy with a bottle, she's had a bit of formula and expressed milk but think she's decided she likes the boob best, I don't mind, I just need to pluck up the courage to feed when we are out. Have had no problems with her, just wish she would start going longer at night and settle in her moses basket. So glad we got a super king size bed last year as we are all in there haha.
> Some good news from the post today, two checks for £475 each from the solicitors

That's great that Scarlett is doing so well! I've been out and about BF lots, and honestly, after you've done it once you'll realise how discreet you can be and that nobody is really looking anyway! I use layers to cover up: I have a vest underneath my top that I lift up, so my tummy is covered. I also wear a shirt or scarf that covers me up round the side. A scarf is great for extra coverage as you can drape it right over baby and boob :thumbup: You'll be fine! 



itsnowmyturn said:


> Welshgirl that's a great gain, sophie was 6lb5 when born n weighed today n 8lb 8, can stop weekly weights now. I decided I had to suck it up n feed in public n I had a victory n did it discreetly, put my jacket on backwards over one arm n covered myself up with it n fed her, was awkward n bit more difficult but got there.
> 
> Sophie has her tongue tie appointment on Monday n jabs with check up Tuesday.
> U ladies ebf have u had any break thru bleeding? Iv been spotting on n off for a few weeks, I started the pill again a week ago n started bleeding a bit heavier today. The Dr mentioned spotting could be a sign of lining infection but I don't have any symptoms so can't see that but I'm a bit miffed that im ebf n bleeding plus on a pill that stopped af for years n bleeding. Hoping it doesn't bring bk my endometriosis :-(

Hope everything went well at Sophie's appointment, and that the bleeding is innocent enough and not the endo x



hopeful2012 said:


> Anybody already back at work or going back soon? How are you coping/dealing with it? This is my second baby but it's the same as last time. I have to go back on the 9th and I'm already getting anxious/depressed about routines, pumping, leaving the baby, etc. I'm a worrier anyway, but I start crying at the thought of it. I feel out of control because I didn't accomplish my goal of getting the nursery complete. I still have a couple projects an can't finish decorating until w get her dresser in a couple weeks. I haven't been back to the doctor yet (I go Tuesday). I have to go back to work for financial reasons. I was diagnosed with moderate depression and put on meds before I got pregnant. I quit taking them when I found out in May. I have had some relapses since then but none serious enough to start on meds again. I'm scared that going back to work is going to give me not panic attacks and worsen the depression. I'm still fighting baby blues at almost 7 weeks postpartum. I think I may have to request anxiety and/or depression meds on Tuesday ( as long as they are safe for breastfeeding) I can has hormonal birth control either as it tends to drop my supply, worsen depression, and frankly I don't remember to take it. I'm getting an IUD. Any advice or encouragement would b appreciated

I just wanted to send massive :hugs: It's definitely worth going to talk to someone about how you're feeling, and seeking some support. Maybe you could talk to your work about the pumping schedule you'd like to put in place so that you can go back knowing there's a plan to take care of that side of things? I'm not going back to work yet, but I can empathise that it must be so hard! Big hugs honey xxx



wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies:)
> 
> Glad some of you are doing great!
> 
> I've been struggling with 2 restless babies, but only in the evening! Its still summer here and temps can sometimes go to 30÷ degrees celsius, which is hot for us! So it could be that that's causing it, I really don't know!
> 
> For those who bf and ff their babies, do you give babies anything else, like water? I've got people telling me all different things and now I'm confused! I give the girls half bottle(90ml's) of formula, once a day and they sometimes don't even finish that.
> Should I stop the formula altogether??

I'm not sure if the standard advice would be different in warmer countries like South Africa, but my understanding is that BF babies don't need water unless medically indicated. I read that the foremilk in breast milk is quite watery and hydrates the baby (as opposed to the hindmilk which is much more calorific, thick and fatty). So, even if you're supplementing with formula, the baby is still getting hydrated through the foremilk. 

As for us: baby is doing great; he's gaining weight rapidly, and we've even started getting real smiles (honestly...not windy smiles but real responsive smiles :cloud9:). However, he will. not. sleep! He fights it like nobody's business - like tonight, when he was awake from 4 till 9:30!!! - which is just exhausting. He also still feeds like crazy all through the night, so I'm not getting more than 3 hours sleep maximum. I can't wait until he starts going a bit longer in the night (please be soon!). 

The other thing I'm finding tough is suddenly having to split myself between 2 kids. I'm trying so hard to still give DS1 loads of attention, but it's so hard when baby is constantly attached, feeding, or needing helped to sleep. It's breaking my heart that I can't give DS1 the same attention as before, but I know we'll all adjust eventually. I'm also a bit annoyed with myself as I'm not as patient as normal, and have found myself giving DS1 a hard time about things I'd never have bothered with before. Sleep deprivation really screws with my mood! Bath and bed time is a bit of a disaster too, but we'll get there!

How is everyone else?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw buddy don't be hard on urself, I can't imagine how tough it is going from one child to two, even if I am planning on when I will have my next lol. Ur boy will soon forget all about stroppy mummy when u get into the rhythm of it n can start giving him attention again.


----------



## Kailetski

Kaiden's results came in, no cystic fibrosis but he is a carrier, which we had already known. 
I had my 6 week pp appointment today and my doctor kept pushing birth control... I'm not a fan but has anyone had experience with copper Iud? I was also given a prescription that should help boost my milk supply, so maybe one day well get off the formula completely!
It's taken me forever to capture a smile but I finally got it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wifey2013

Kailetski said:


> Kaiden's results came in, no cystic fibrosis but he is a carrier, which we had already known.
> I had my 6 week pp appointment today and my doctor kept pushing birth control... I'm not a fan but has anyone had experience with copper Iud? I was also given a prescription that should help boost my milk supply, so maybe one day well get off the formula completely!
> It's taken me forever to capture a smile but I finally got it!

He's so cute Kailestski! Glad the results were good!!


----------



## wifey2013

Here's a picture of my LO when he started smiling. I've been getting more and more smiles each and everyday. :thumbup:

https://i60.tinypic.com/2hd45j9.jpg


----------



## wildchic

Buddy- thanks for the info! I've read that when baby is ebf that they don't need anything else, but my mom & MIL insist on the water thing! But they forget their kids were formula fed, so completely different. I get where you coming from with splitting yourself between 2 is hard! I'm finding it real difficult too! Only thing is my dd1 is 7yrs old and makes comments like 'mommy wants me out of the way,that's why you sending me to bed' or 'you just don't have time for me anymore,just the twins' and it breaks my heart! I'm in tears now just typing it out. Its hard! And my dd1 was the baby for 7 years and now the attention is not all on her. But I try to involve her in the things I do with the babies or with baking. Its not the answer, but its a start. About the sleeping issue, I've read that babies tend to get into a routine after 3months old. My girls also fight against sleep, but once they sleep, they sleep! One always wakes for a feed, but the other will sleep 5hours or longer(she slept 7hours the other night,only happened once though). 3 months is almost here!

Kaletski & Wifey- that is so cute! My girls are smiling too, but its just not long enough for me to get a pic. When I grab my phone or camera, they focus on that and the smile is gone,lol. I'm hoping to get a pic soon!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm not sure if sophie is properly smiling or windy smiles n they often turn into slight cries but I think they might be, just not getting smiles often enough. She sleeps all the time, msybe has 3 awake periods a day n they only last about half hour. Her feeding is all over the place in the afternoon but I don't mind so much, it's better than all over the place at night. She's 8 weeks old on Monday, 2 months on the 5th n she's so very nearly out of the first size clothes. I think I'm going to get plenty of use out of her clothe. 

I was subtly told off by the health visitor yesterday she basically told md me to keep sophie close by at all times until she's 1, 4th person iv met in this team n she's my allocated one n the hardest one to talk to


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I can't believe she's put on so much weight. I put her newborn dungarees on her last week, had to change her as she's such a little chunk she was bursting out of them!
She's started smiling but not all the time and it's mostly for my parents.
Still not tried bf in public yet. The thing is she will come off randomly and my boobs just literally squirt everywhere so I think that's my main issue. She's been having a bottle if we go out.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

If ur well covered the squirt won't be noticed just carry a spare top with u. 

Got a very emotional girl, she had her tongue snipped today, it didn't look like much of a tie but they said it was actually quite a thick one n she has quite a big gap now, it's like having a new tongue lol, she just wants cuddles which is fine by me, she will be worse tomorrow with her 8 week jabs too, think I may ask for the Dr ti to prescribe some calpol. Just out if curiosity whst what would u consider a low grade fever, sophie was restless last night n I checked her temp n was flitting between 37 and 37.4 I no its not classed as a temperature so I just kept an eye on it, wondering if maybe her natural body temperature is high because she never seems to get cold


----------



## sethsmummy

Kailetski said:


> Kaiden's results came in, no cystic fibrosis but he is a carrier, which we had already known.
> I had my 6 week pp appointment today and my doctor kept pushing birth control... I'm not a fan but has anyone had experience with copper Iud? I was also given a prescription that should help boost my milk supply, so maybe one day well get off the formula completely!
> It's taken me forever to capture a smile but I finally got it!


that is fantastic news hun!! so happy for you!!



wifey2013 said:


> Here's a picture of my LO when he started smiling. I've been getting more and more smiles each and everyday. :thumbup:
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/2hd45j9.jpg

beautiful <3 <3 



itsnowmyturn said:


> If ur well covered the squirt won't be noticed just carry a spare top with u.
> 
> Got a very emotional girl, she had her tongue snipped today, it didn't look like much of a tie but they said it was actually quite a thick one n she has quite a big gap now, it's like having a new tongue lol, she just wants cuddles which is fine by me, she will be worse tomorrow with her 8 week jabs too, think I may ask for the Dr ti to prescribe some calpol. Just out if curiosity whst what would u consider a low grade fever, sophie was restless last night n I checked her temp n was flitting between 37 and 37.4 I no its not classed as a temperature so I just kept an eye on it, wondering if maybe her natural body temperature is high because she never seems to get cold

shes close to a fever hun. anything over 37.5 is classed as a fever for babies under 3 months. :hugs: poor baby going through the snip and then jags. but when you go to the doctors for the jags mention her temp as they may not give them.


Rohan just started properly smiling yesterday. hes had a couple little giggles too and is cooing a lot :cloud9: so glad hes finally doing it as i was worried.
 



Attached Files:







11024198_10153212749355329_7224629451438588692_o.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1









10468061_10153200161085329_4187102538543804819_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hmm any temperatures taken tonight won't be accurate after her snip I would expect it to be a bit higher. Il ask the Dr tomorrow il take it tonight just to see because it may be lower. My poor little sproglet she has had so much happen in her short little life


----------



## Kailetski

I feel like I have so much to say but nothing at all at the same time, again though how do I add more than one photo to a post?

Out of curiosity when has everyone gotten their periods back and resumed having sex? Did you have stitches? What about birth control? Mine just came back at 6 weeks pp. :cry:

Kaiden met his cousin Laylah today and I left him for the very first time, I was so anxious and couldn't wait to get back.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Izzie74

Kailetski said:


> I feel like I have so much to say but nothing at all at the same time, again though how do I add more than one photo to a post?
> 
> Out of curiosity when has everyone gotten their periods back and resumed having sex? Did you have stitches? What about birth control? Mine just came back at 6 weeks pp. :cry:
> 
> Kaiden met his cousin Laylah today and I left him for the very first time, I was so anxious and couldn't wait to get back.

You're brave. I haven't felt able to leave her yet, worry that she will get hungry and need me.

No sign of periods yet, but apparently bfing can mess them up.

Just filled a prescription for birth control, but not started taking it yet. Had epistomy, and while I think everything is healed, I'm a bit cautious. However I am feeling frisky again (tmi) so maybe trying again soon :happydance:


----------



## wildchic

Kailetski said:


> I feel like I have so much to say but nothing at all at the same time, again though how do I add more than one photo to a post?
> 
> Out of curiosity when has everyone gotten their periods back and resumed having sex? Did you have stitches? What about birth control? Mine just came back at 6 weeks pp. :cry:
> 
> Kaiden met his cousin Laylah today and I left him for the very first time, I was so anxious and couldn't wait to get back.

My period hasn't come yet and my girls are 8 weeks tomorrow. I haven't taken any forms of BC yet, will hopefully soon though!
Me and dh had sex 3 times already using pull out method for now:haha:

I've left my girls quite a bit already, not because I want to,but because I have to. DD1 has to be fetched from school and my MIL wants me to get out, even if it is for an hour! I do however express(when I can,coz my milk is almost non existing!) or I'll give a little formula. Sometimes I'm not gone long enough for them to even get hungry,lol!


----------



## Kailetski

Izzie74 said:


> Kailetski said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I have so much to say but nothing at all at the same time, again though how do I add more than one photo to a post?
> 
> Out of curiosity when has everyone gotten their periods back and resumed having sex? Did you have stitches? What about birth control? Mine just came back at 6 weeks pp. :cry:
> 
> Kaiden met his cousin Laylah today and I left him for the very first time, I was so anxious and couldn't wait to get back.
> 
> You're brave. I haven't felt able to leave her yet, worry that she will get hungry and need me.
> 
> No sign of periods yet, but apparently bfing can mess them up.
> 
> Just filled a prescription for birth control, but not started taking it yet. Had epistomy, and while I think everything is healed, I'm a bit cautious. However I am feeling frisky again (tmi) so maybe trying again soon :happydance:Click to expand...

I didn't really want to leave him but I had an appointment and that side of the family doesn't see him often since his father and I aren't together, I like his family, him not so much... It was so hard though I know he's fine and was in good hands but my heart was breaking and I kept having mini panic attacks wanting to get back to him!

Ya that's a reason I wanted to breastfeed as I know it can take a long time to get it back but were still supplementing, I wonder if we manage to get back to only breast if it may end up stopping my period again..?

Also I know it's a bit late but I think I may do a parenting journal, not sure if anyone would read it but I think it will be nice to have to keep track of everything and to go back on and have it all in one place.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm breastfeeding and I spotted from 4 weeks full period at 7 weeks which has just stopped, I'm back on bc, as I'm bf it has to be a POP which I'm fine with, bk on the one I was on before, I don't want any oopsies just yet, planning on taking it for this year then coming off for baby number 2


----------



## buddyIV

Awww...love all the smiley babies! So cute! 

Hugs to you and Scarlett INMT; hope the temp is down and you guys get a run of much better luck now! 

Rohan is looking so gorgeous and healthy; just perfect Sethsmummy! 

Glad your tests came back all clear Kailetski, that's fantastic news! I've not left DS2 yet, mostly because he's attached to my boob 24 hours a day. No sign of my period yet...hoping it stays away for the duration of BF. No sex yet either; I'm waiting for my 6 week check up to get the all clear for sex and exercise. Plus, my libido is nonexistent at the moment. Hopefully it'll come back soon! I have no idea about contraception. I don't really want to take anything hormonal, so am currently trying to convince DH to have a vasectomy... I think its the least he can do after I've popped 2 babies out :haha:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

8 week jabs done, they hardly bothered her, big cry for 2 minutes then didn't care


----------



## wildchic

itsnowmyturn said:


> 8 week jabs done, they hardly bothered her, big cry for 2 minutes then didn't care

I'm not sure what jabs you get there,but when my girls got their vaccinations(6weeks) they too didn't cry much! But a few hours later they were screaming!! MIL and I didn't know what to do. Ended up phoning the pediatrician and could give them Calpol.

I hope your dd doesn't go through the same thing!


----------



## wildchic

Kailetski said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kailetski said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I have so much to say but nothing at all at the same time, again though how do I add more than one photo to a post?
> 
> Out of curiosity when has everyone gotten their periods back and resumed having sex? Did you have stitches? What about birth control? Mine just came back at 6 weeks pp. :cry:
> 
> Kaiden met his cousin Laylah today and I left him for the very first time, I was so anxious and couldn't wait to get back.
> 
> You're brave. I haven't felt able to leave her yet, worry that she will get hungry and need me.
> 
> No sign of periods yet, but apparently bfing can mess them up.
> 
> Just filled a prescription for birth control, but not started taking it yet. Had epistomy, and while I think everything is healed, I'm a bit cautious. However I am feeling frisky again (tmi) so maybe trying again soon :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't really want to leave him but I had an appointment and that side of the family doesn't see him often since his father and I aren't together, I like his family, him not so much... It was so hard though I know he's fine and was in good hands but my heart was breaking and I kept having mini panic attacks wanting to get back to him!
> 
> Ya that's a reason I wanted to breastfeed as I know it can take a long time to get it back but were still supplementing, I wonder if we manage to get back to only breast if it may end up stopping my period again..?
> 
> Also I know it's a bit late but I think I may do a parenting journal, not sure if anyone would read it but I think it will be nice to have to keep track of everything and to go back on and have it all in one place.Click to expand...

Like BB told me, its never to late to start a journal! I don't have the time to really write in mine,I do when I can and like you say, its better to have it all in one place! I've still to post pics of my 3girls:)


----------



## Izzie74

buddyIV said:


> Awww...love all the smiley babies! So cute!
> 
> Hugs to you and Scarlett INMT; hope the temp is down and you guys get a run of much better luck now!
> 
> Rohan is looking so gorgeous and healthy; just perfect Sethsmummy!
> 
> Glad your tests came back all clear Kailetski, that's fantastic news! I've not left DS2 yet, mostly because he's attached to my boob 24 hours a day. No sign of my period yet...hoping it stays away for the duration of BF. No sex yet either; I'm waiting for my 6 week check up to get the all clear for sex and exercise. Plus, my libido is nonexistent at the moment. Hopefully it'll come back soon! I have no idea about contraception. I don't really want to take anything hormonal, so am currently trying to convince DH to have a vasectomy... I think its the least he can do after I've popped 2 babies out :haha:

I want my husband to get the snip too! Would be so much easier and we definitely don't want any more babies!


----------



## ab75

My hubby is going for the snip. So much easier lol.

Kaitlyn,I'd read your journal!

Well done to the babies that have had their immunisations, Frazer has his tomorrow. Got him weighed today,13lb 10oz. 

I am EBF and had a period when Frazer was 6 weeks xx


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies :) hope all is well with all of you, loved the pics!!

I haven't had a period yet but am only 5weeks pp and haven't stopped bleeding yet. No sex yet either for that reason and am just too tired to even want to. Not sure what we will do re contraception- I too want dh to get a vasectomy as I think the risk too great to have any more kids. We rolled the dice and got our perfect little girl so I am happy with that. 
The glamour of pregnancy and childbirth just doesn't seem to end there does it? I have ended up with a haemhorroid (sp?) which is blimmin painful when sitting. Had to get checked by my midwife at her final appt, really can't wait for things to settle down and go back to normal down there!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you tried Anusol? That seemed to work for me. 

I'm still waiting for the Doctor to get back to me about contraception. I'm limited with what I can have because of BFing and my APS. 

Elijah has his jabs tomorrow, dreading it! Had him weighed today and he was 11lb 13oz.


----------



## Izzie74

Anusol worked for me too. Mine didn't show themselves until pushing in labour. Husband said they were the size of 50ps. Took about 3 weeks to disappear.


----------



## hopeful2012

I finally had my postpartum checkup today. Everything is good. They restarted my depression meds an I got an IUD. I'm cramping tonight from the insertion. We are on the fence as to wanting another child. I don't want one anytime soon by I'm only 26 and may wan another in 5 years. Postpartum depression is rearing its ugly head again, but hopefully the med will help. I go back in three weeks to check the iud and determine if the meds need adjusting and possibly adding anxiety med too.


----------



## Kailetski

I'm really against contraception as I don't want the hormones in me again and do not want an Iud or anything inserted as I know it can cause many problems including future infertility and it's not like I'm planning on having sex any time soon since I'm not with anyone but I don't think it was right for my doctor to be so pushy about it...
We had been using the pull out method and avoiding certain days / weeks for a year before I got pregnant and the only reason I even did was because we said screw it if it happens it happens and sure enough it did just as I knew it would. I was very aware with when I ovulated and I tracked my cycle to avoid it happening and since I became irregular after coming off the pill.


----------



## waiting2c

Yup I have anusol and have been using it for a couple of days, it has burst today though and is bleeding, not like pouring blood but am wearing a pad for it. Wondering if I need to go to dr or just see what happens now


----------



## wildchic

How did the vaccinations go ladies? Hope Frazer and Sophie are okay!

Quick question- can you take the pill while breast feeding? 

My dh will not have a vasectomy and I don't want him to. We were chatting last night and we 'might' want to have 1 more in about 2-3 years. We've fallen inlove with these two girls and wouldn't mind doing it all over again. 
If I go on depo, I will probably have the same issues I did last time, so I'm hoping the pill will be a better option. 

I know I'm crazy for thinking about it now, but I'm young and dh is getting older, so don't wanna put it off for too long!


----------



## buddyIV

waiting2c said:


> Yup I have anusol and have been using it for a couple of days, it has burst today though and is bleeding, not like pouring blood but am wearing a pad for it. Wondering if I need to go to dr or just see what happens now

Ouch! Sorry you're dealing with that waiting; hope it goes away asap. Maybe you could ask for a phone consultation with your Dr and get some advice on it? 



wildchic said:


> How did the vaccinations go ladies? Hope Frazer and Sophie are okay!
> 
> Quick question- can you take the pill while breast feeding?
> 
> My dh will not have a vasectomy and I don't want him to. We were chatting last night and we 'might' want to have 1 more in about 2-3 years. We've fallen inlove with these two girls and wouldn't mind doing it all over again.
> If I go on depo, I will probably have the same issues I did last time, so I'm hoping the pill will be a better option.
> 
> I know I'm crazy for thinking about it now, but I'm young and dh is getting older, so don't wanna put it off for too long!

There is a specific type of pill (I think it's maybe called the mini-pill or something??) that is ok while BF. My midwife told me about it when she was discussing contraception with me in the first week. If you mention that you're BF to your Dr they'll be able to prescribe something suitable. I think it's fantastic that you're thinking ahead to adding to your family! I think if I'd started a family earlier I'd maybe have had one more baby, but I'm 35 now and happy with my 2 boys.


----------



## brunettebimbo

There is a pill you can have. Progesterone based I think. 

Injections are this afternoon. I'm really nervous!


----------



## ab75

Yes you can get the progesterone only (mini) pill.
Wild,I'd phone the doc.
If I had met my dh when I was younger I would've had loads of kids lol,but age,losses and stressing about it means my family is complete!!
Frazers jags are this afternoon xx


----------



## wildchic

Good luck for this afternoon ladies! Hope your LO's are okay after.

I'll ask my doc when me and dh make our decision final. I hope its soon though, as I need to take something!


----------



## buddyIV

Good luck with the jabs ladies and babies! x


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm ebf and back on the mini pill, the one I take is called cerazette, it should also stop periods but it doesn't for everyone. U can also have the implant I believe but iv never liked the idea of that.


----------



## Kailetski

We don't have the implant here in Canada! It doesn't sound like something I'd be comfortable with anyways so I'm fine with that.


----------



## Izzie74

So this morning there was a knock on the door. As I walked to answer it with the baby she does an enormous burp for which I congratulate her. Answering the door to the postman, he asks if I'm alright as I sign for a parcel and I agree that I am. Going back up the stairs and into the living room with the parcel I sit down and look at the baby. My whole chest is covered with baby spit up and it is going down my cleavage. No wonder the postman looked perturbed!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Lol love it! The joys of having a baby eh lol


----------



## wildchic

Lol Izzie:)

Is it normal for babies to spit up often? My girls do and I keep forgetting to ask the doctor why. I'm not sure if its maybe due to moving them after they feed or if they're maybe over fed!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wildchic sophie vomits a lot, she's on reflux medication n that seems to help, she doesn't vomit as much but still a bit. She cries a lot more when she doesn't vomit as much so I'm wondering if when she was vomiting it was making her tummy feel better but now she's not as much her tummy gets painful


----------



## wifey2013

My LO spits up a bit, not after every feed, and it's never really that much. Dr. says it's normal and long as it's not a large amount. 

How are your LO's sleeping everyone?

Also, if any of you are FF, how much are your LO's eating and how often. My little guy has a big appetite and is eating 6oz 5x a day. Sleeping 8-9 hours at night. 

Another question for swaddling momma's. When do you plan on getting rid of the swaddle? I tried to let my LO sleep unswaddled the other night and he was so restless. How do you plan on getting rid of it? Any tips?


----------



## buddyIV

Izzie74 said:


> So this morning there was a knock on the door. As I walked to answer it with the baby she does an enormous burp for which I congratulate her. Answering the door to the postman, he asks if I'm alright as I sign for a parcel and I agree that I am. Going back up the stairs and into the living room with the parcel I sit down and look at the baby. My whole chest is covered with baby spit up and it is going down my cleavage. No wonder the postman looked perturbed!!

Lol Izzie...that's so funny! I answered to door to the postman when LO was about 3 days old. I was BF in my open dressing gown, with no top on underneath, and a flashing police helmet on my head that DS had put on. He looked totally dumbfounded and just said "I'll get the door for you love!" 



wildchic said:


> Lol Izzie:)
> 
> Is it normal for babies to spit up often? My girls do and I keep forgetting to ask the doctor why. I'm not sure if its maybe due to moving them after they feed or if they're maybe over fed!

Yeah, totally normal as long as its not loads. Apparently it takes a little while for babies to learn the "I'm full" message, so they often overeat and spit up the little excess. 



wifey2013 said:


> My LO spits up a bit, not after every feed, and it's never really that much. Dr. says it's normal and long as it's not a large amount.
> 
> How are your LO's sleeping everyone?
> 
> Also, if any of you are FF, how much are your LO's eating and how often. My little guy has a big appetite and is eating 6oz 5x a day. Sleeping 8-9 hours at night.
> 
> Another question for swaddling momma's. When do you plan on getting rid of the swaddle? I tried to let my LO sleep unswaddled the other night and he was so restless. How do you plan on getting rid of it? Any tips?

LO doesn't seem to like being swaddled, but DS1 did. I think we did it till he was about 3 months maybe (my memory is a bit hazy here!). We didn't do anything to stop it really, he just started making it clear he didn't want it anymore! He eventually felt comfy enough to be left to move around more and preferred the sleeping bags.


----------



## sethsmummy

Izzie74 said:


> So this morning there was a knock on the door. As I walked to answer it with the baby she does an enormous burp for which I congratulate her. Answering the door to the postman, he asks if I'm alright as I sign for a parcel and I agree that I am. Going back up the stairs and into the living room with the parcel I sit down and look at the baby. My whole chest is covered with baby spit up and it is going down my cleavage. No wonder the postman looked perturbed!!

:rofl: omg lol the joys of babies. postmen must see so much lol ive had to pop my head round the door before because i was just in undies so had to try hide :haha:



wifey2013 said:


> My LO spits up a bit, not after every feed, and it's never really that much. Dr. says it's normal and long as it's not a large amount.
> 
> How are your LO's sleeping everyone?
> 
> Also, if any of you are FF, how much are your LO's eating and how often. My little guy has a big appetite and is eating 6oz 5x a day. Sleeping 8-9 hours at night.
> 
> Another question for swaddling momma's. When do you plan on getting rid of the swaddle? I tried to let my LO sleep unswaddled the other night and he was so restless. How do you plan on getting rid of it? Any tips?

Rohan is an AWFUL sleeper at night time. from around 1/2am i am up with him most nights as he just doesnt settle properly and im having to replace a dummy every 5-10 mins or hes grunting or groaning.. or hes on my chest which is getting really uncomfy doing it every night. 
Hes on 2-4.5oz every 3-5 hours including through the night. the 2oz is more through the night and sometimes he will only take 1oz.. daytime its anything between 3-4.5oz. xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Il keep the swaddle for as long as I can, if calms her right down, even when not swaddling if she is having a scream sometimes just holding her hands down (very gently, not restraining her) it calms her. The problem I have is I'm using a blanket I crocheted and it's stretching so she's finding it easier to wriggle her arms out of and everytime she wakes up for a feed her arms are free, there's definitely a link between how long she sleeps and how tightly she's swaddled. The other night she went 7 hours between feeds and I did the first one at half 5 but last night she had a feed at 3 and then again 5 so only 4 hours and then 2. 

Taking sophie to get weighed Tuesday, I'm certain there's something more happening than reflux and the tongue tie, she seems in so much pain sometimes, she's always congested and sometimes a bit wheezy and she has mucusy poos that are always extremely runny. All of which I believe points to a food intolerance but the Dr just shrugged it off when I asked at her check up and said there's no way of knowing. I've now stopped giving her bottles of expressed milk because they were generally all hind milk as I expressed after feeding so even if she did have an intolerance and she wasn't absorbing everything the fact that she was having 3 to 4oz of just hind milk would still mean she would gain weight and therefore no one would spot an issue, I don't want to have to rely on expressed milk to help her keep her weight gain going, I'm still expressing but freezing it So it's there if needed and so my supply doesn't go down particularly with the tongue tie. I just feel that by me expressing and giving her bottles as well as breastfeeding it's giving everyone a false sense of everything being all fine and I'm convinced there's something there but obviously I might just be being a a paranoid first timer


----------



## wildchic

I've stopped the swaddling two weeks ago as I've noticed both babies don't like their arms and hands closed. They also manage to wriggle their hands out somehow, so I don't trust letting them sleep like that at night. So now their hands get a bit cold, but better cold than them pulling their blankets over their faces. They also still sleep in the same cot and will only be moved apart after 3 months when I move them out of my room into their own.


----------



## Izzie74

wildchic said:


> I've stopped the swaddling two weeks ago as I've noticed both babies don't like their arms and hands closed. They also manage to wriggle their hands out somehow, so I don't trust letting them sleep like that at night. So now their hands get a bit cold, but better cold than them pulling their blankets over their faces. They also still sleep in the same cot and will only be moved apart after 3 months when I move them out of my room into their own.

My little ones hands get cold at night. Although I've been told it is not an indication of their overall temperature, I don't really like it, esp when bf in the middle of the night as she puts her hands on me! I have a number of sleep suits which have fold over mitts on the arms. These are supposed to be scratch mitts, but work a treat as hand Warmers!


----------



## sethsmummy

itsnowmyturn said:


> Taking sophie to get weighed Tuesday, I'm certain there's something more happening than reflux and the tongue tie, she seems in so much pain sometimes, she's always congested and sometimes a bit wheezy and she has mucusy poos that are always extremely runny. All of which I believe points to a food intolerance but the Dr just shrugged it off when I asked at her check up and said there's no way of knowing. I've now stopped giving her bottles of expressed milk because they were generally all hind milk as I expressed after feeding so even if she did have an intolerance and she wasn't absorbing everything the fact that she was having 3 to 4oz of just hind milk would still mean she would gain weight and therefore no one would spot an issue, I don't want to have to rely on expressed milk to help her keep her weight gain going, I'm still expressing but freezing it So it's there if needed and so my supply doesn't go down particularly with the tongue tie. I just feel that by me expressing and giving her bottles as well as breastfeeding it's giving everyone a false sense of everything being all fine and I'm convinced there's something there but obviously I might just be being a a paranoid first timer

Definitely take her back and kick off till they listen to you hun! The mucous in the poo means either dairy intollerance or cows milk protein intollerance :hugs: xx


----------



## wildchic

sethsmummy said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> Taking sophie to get weighed Tuesday, I'm certain there's something more happening than reflux and the tongue tie, she seems in so much pain sometimes, she's always congested and sometimes a bit wheezy and she has mucusy poos that are always extremely runny. All of which I believe points to a food intolerance but the Dr just shrugged it off when I asked at her check up and said there's no way of knowing. I've now stopped giving her bottles of expressed milk because they were generally all hind milk as I expressed after feeding so even if she did have an intolerance and she wasn't absorbing everything the fact that she was having 3 to 4oz of just hind milk would still mean she would gain weight and therefore no one would spot an issue, I don't want to have to rely on expressed milk to help her keep her weight gain going, I'm still expressing but freezing it So it's there if needed and so my supply doesn't go down particularly with the tongue tie. I just feel that by me expressing and giving her bottles as well as breastfeeding it's giving everyone a false sense of everything being all fine and I'm convinced there's something there but obviously I might just be being a a paranoid first timer
> 
> Definitely take her back and kick off till they listen to you hun! The mucous in the poo means either dairy intollerance or cows milk protein intollerance :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Is the mucous in the poo a slimy stretchy texture? Reason I ask is one of my girls poo has this,although its yellow with a seed like thing too. I only see their doctor end March and will ask then, but it wasn't always this way.


----------



## sethsmummy

it is hun. its usually a greeny colour BUT Rohan having the exact same thing (minus the seedy, his is really wattery). im taking him on monday to get checked out xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah it's slimy and stringy, kind of similar to ewcm but obviously a different colour I'm not concerned about the colour as I no bf baby poo can be green or yellow so that's fine but it's the mucus and she doesn't get the consistency that they say is normal. Every morning she seems in pain and I'm wondering if it's because the concentration of milk protein in my milk is higher as she's been longer, it's generally 2 or 3 hours after the first feed. I don't no if it's even possible for the concentration to increase like that just by going longer but it's the only thing in can think of that's different from the day. 
Il speak to the health visitor that weighs her Tuesday because everytime I go to the drs about something they just treat me like a neurotic first time mum unless I say the health visitor says..... With the tongue tie they shrugged it off as insignificant but it wasn't yet when I went about the reflux because a health visitor had said to go they gave her medication


----------



## brunettebimbo

Has she had a cold?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

No but she's always congested and sneezes, been the same since birth, when she pukes it's sometimes quite slimy too. 
She just filled her nappy n it was so runny it ran up the back of her nappy and soaked thru her baby grow and romper suit


----------



## brunettebimbo

We took Elijah the other week to the Doctors. He had a viral infection and was quite snuffly. His nappy had mucus in it and a tiny bit of blood. The Doctor said mucus is normal when they are snuffly.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

But the mucus is something iv only recently noticed and she's always been snuffly, we even gave her the nickname snuffles at birth lol. I hope I am being a neurotic first time mum and nothing is wrong but iv thought for weeks now that something is, I thought she had reflux and does, i thought she was tongue tied and is and I think she has a food intolerance of some sort but hope I'm wrong, we've had enough trouble breastfeeding without me having to go on an elimination diet, 
Also I think even though she had her tongue snipped she might still be tied, I think after the snip because of the blood and her screaming they just couldn't see anymore but her tongue shape hasn't changed and feeding all still the same and when she tries to.follow my finger across her gum line her tongue twists so there must still be some restriction there


----------



## brunettebimbo

Go with your Mummy instincts, they are usually right. I hope she is ok.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hello ladies! :wave:

I hope you all are doing great!


----------



## Pix

Hey mama's! How is everyone doing? 

lo has a weigh in next Monday! I can't wait to see how big he's getting! He was 10lb 4oz at 6 weeks!! 

Suffering a bit with PPA & PPOCD. Hoping it relieves itself with diet and exercise. Going to give myself another week before I give in and go to the Dr for meds. Not entirely sure what's out there for breastfeeding moms. Seems to be worse than its been in a while and yet I can see it happening as it unfolds. Anyone else?


----------



## Izzie74

We have our 8 week jabs on Thursday. How did your LOs react? I'm a little concerned about the rotavirus drops as I've heard about side effects.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hi Kiwi how's little one doing now? 
Pix I hope u start feeling better soon
Izzie sophie didn't have any reaction to to drops, she loved it as well drank it down like it was milk lol. She was fine after jabs too


----------



## sethsmummy

ever since rohans one hes had diarrhoea.. iv read a lot where its caused a secondary lactose intollerance and i think this may be whats happened with Rohan. Ive got him trying lactose free milk.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Izzie I declined the rotavirus one. 
Elijah wasn't too bad with his jabs, we had some screaming that evening but he was fine after some Calpol.


----------



## ab75

I declined rota virus one too.

I used to put socks on the girls hands to keep them warm at night when they were babies xx


----------



## wifey2013

Lou had his 8 week shots yesterday. It broke my heart! We decided to go through with all the vaccinations. He was a bit cranky last night but has still slept well - it's 4:10am right now and we put him down for the night at 8:00pm! I keep touching him to make sure he hasn't gotten a fever and he still feels ok. His dr gave us some infant Tylenol incase he is in pain or gets a fever. I'm just going to give him extra cuddles tomorrow. I'm glad DH took off work to come to the appointment because I dong know how I would have done on my own.

In other good news it's finally warmed up here so the past three days we've been able to get out for walks (albeit very bundled walks). Being outside is the best! I can't wait for real spring weather so we can be outside all the time!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I did 5 miles walk yesterday and I feel crippled :-( I don't think my spd has completely gone I was almost dragging my right leg by the time I got home


----------



## Pix

Vaccinations on Monday for us! I'm actually thrilled about the rotavirus vaccine. Especially because both my older 2 spent a few days in the hospital due to it. I am otherwise nervous for vaccines. They always do until a week has passed.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

How long does it take for things to go bk to 'normal' down there? I still look like iv jut given birth n when I had a bowel movement today I had blood, but it was bright red so obviously fresh n not something to worry about
I certainly didn't expect my bits to be like they were but I thought they might be almost normal by now (obviously I'm aware things will never quite be the same again)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Did you have stitches? Mine are back to normal now but I didn't have stitches this time.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

No I only had a really minor tear so no stitches


----------



## hopeful2012

We have shots Monday. I've been back at work since Monday and its been okay. I'm pumping and its going good. I've brought home at least what she's drinking every day.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Hopeful, that's my worry when I go back (obviously sophie will be older but still having breastmilk) I just worry that with my job i won't get the chance to express often enough and my supply will slowly diminish. What age do they stop having breastmilk? I no a lot of toddlers still have a bottle before bed or in a morning but what age do they stop needing it to supplement their solid food Intake?


----------



## Kailetski

I had stitches and I think I feel normal now, have for maybe a week or so?
My bleeding stopped completely around 4-5 weeks and my period came at 6 weeks but all my soreness seems to have subsided for the most part at least finally so I'd assume not too much longer for you?

This thread has really does since everyone has had their babies, I'm kind of sad about it...


----------



## hopeful2012

My personal goal is to breastfeed for a year. I made it clear the first day back that I have to pump and now I just go do it (unless someone is dying everything else can wait) usually I get hooked up and try to relax for a few. Once I have a good letdown I start working on paper work or a to do list because I don't do well with sitting still.


----------



## sethsmummy

inmt with seth i took a good couple months for my swelling etc to all go back down again but id had a lot of intervention. Have you tried some arnica or anything like that? 

pix - sorry to hear your two spent time in hospital with. Seth usually spends some time in hospital every year with it but we were lucky last year for once. 

kailetski = it is sad but with everyone going back to work and being super busy i guess it was inevitable. I barely get time to check in on my journal :haha:

Rohan is doing ok on this new lactose free milk. farting like a trooper though and he didnt poo yesterday. he seems a bit less restless now though and his diarrhoea has stopped too. Seths Peadiatrician saw us on Tuesday for seths review appointment and she asked how Rohan had got on at his review. She was rather shocked and angry when i told her the ward staff told me he didnt need any follow up. she said for a normal baby with it no follow up was needed but when they were as sick as Rohan was they need to be monitored. So she is going to try squeeze us in as soon as possible so she can have a proper look over him. I am so glad that he is going to be under her care! 

We found out too just how close we came to loosing him. She told us that she is the ONLY Pead in our hospital who is trained in paediatric intensive care! The anaesthetist who had been in resus hadn't wanted to ventilate him... he wanted to wait and see what would happen! So had she not been there it is very very likely that i would have been leaving that hospital without my sweet baby! I literally owe her Rohans life.


----------



## buddyIV

Hopeful: that's awesome that the pumping is going so well! I'm the same about having to do something too though; I HAVE to be productive at all times! 

INMT: I'm all good down there (though, admittedly I haven't looked). I only had a teeny cut though so felt normal really quickly. It took a lot longer to heal after my first birth experience.

Kailetski: it is sad that it's a bit quieter, but I just assumed everyone finds it as difficult as me to have the time to check in now. I still love hearing everyone's updates though! 

Sethsmummy: so glad Rohan is doing so well! And...wow...so glad he had that paediatrician in his corner. What a great Dr! They're fantastic up at Yorkhill aren't they?! 

As for us, LO is doing great, and seems to be improving a little bit with his sleep (fingers crossed, touch wood etc etc etc!). His big brother has adjusted so well and so far I'm doing ok coping with the 2 of them. Bath time is the trickiest part of the day, but I know we'll get there with it. I've had a few 'moments' but they're over so fast...mostly down to one of my two boys being adorable or hilarious! 

Happy Mothers Day ladies! Xxx


----------



## wifey2013

I have a question for any formula feeding moms on here!! My LO is sleeping from about 9:00pm - 6-7am. Which means we cut down from 6 feeds (we used to have one at 4am) to 5 feeds. I've upped his bottles to 6oz and he's getting and finishing about 30oz a day. Today he went 5 hours between feeds (wasn't showing cues of hunger or complaining), and it screwed up our schedule. 

MY question is - should I feed him every 4 hours even if he isn't hungry to make sure he's getting his 30oz and being put to bed by 8-9pm? 

Or... when things run late should i let him sleep and wake him around 10-11pm to fit in the 5th feeding?


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies! My depression meds haven't started working after 2 weeks, in fact it's worse than ever. I have a feeling if I told anyone what goes through my head they would put me inpatient for a few days. I can't do that because I'm breastfeeding, so ill just keep hoping the meds kick in soon. Please don't worry, I won't act on anything. Sometimes I literally hate being mommy. It sounds crazy even to me, I love my girls an would do anything for them, but lately I just would like to walk away and not look back. Sometimes I think they would be better off if I did. My husband drives me up the wall. His response when i try to tell him how I feel is to tell me to quit whining. He says he helps but h couldn't even wash the bottles I asks him to until I reminded him the next morning. He's always working unless it something he wants to do (hunting, burning fields for other people, taking my nephew hunting, kissing ass at the fire dept trying to get another job) all of this makes him let every night or coming home am leaving again. The two year old cries for him every day. I'm debating just telling him to leave. I'm by myself with the girls most of the time anyway. I literally have to wait until the middle of the night to soak in a warm bath. I'm gonna call an talk to the doctor Monday. Sorry I just needed to vent. I hope you don't think I'm crazy. I actually enjoys being at work this week.


----------



## buddyIV

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! My depression meds haven't started working after 2 weeks, in fact it's worse than ever. I have a feeling if I told anyone what goes through my head they would put me inpatient for a few days. I can't do that because I'm breastfeeding, so ill just keep hoping the meds kick in soon. Please don't worry, I won't act on anything. Sometimes I literally hate being mommy. It sounds crazy even to me, I love my girls an would do anything for them, but lately I just would like to walk away and not look back. Sometimes I think they would be better off if I did. My husband drives me up the wall. His response when i try to tell him how I feel is to tell me to quit whining. He says he helps but h couldn't even wash the bottles I asks him to until I reminded him the next morning. He's always working unless it something he wants to do (hunting, burning fields for other people, taking my nephew hunting, kissing ass at the fire dept trying to get another job) all of this makes him let every night or coming home am leaving again. The two year old cries for him every day. I'm debating just telling him to leave. I'm by myself with the girls most of the time anyway. I literally have to wait until the middle of the night to soak in a warm bath. I'm gonna call an talk to the doctor Monday. Sorry I just needed to vent. I hope you don't think I'm crazy. I actually enjoys being at work this week.

Oh honey :hugs::hugs: You don't sound crazy at all! Being a Mummy is so incredibly hard, and can be totally overwhelming, and that's without being depressed. I think it can take a little while for the meds to work (a relative of mine is on antidepressants) but you should 100% talk to your Dr to see if that's normal for the ones you're taking. You sound like you could do with a break, so I can imagine that going to work actually gives you respite from all of it. But, is there anyway you can go for a 5 or 10 minute walk when your OH is around? Some time just for you could help so much. He really needs to step up, the kids are his responsibility too and you need his support! Could your Dr talk to him about his role, and wake him up to the fact that he's got a duty as a husband a a father to be there? I really hope things improve soon xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hopeful :hugs: Im so sorry theyre not working yet hun but buddy is right.. they can take a couple weeks to start making a difference. you are doing so well! Sometimes we just need a break from our mummy responsibilities so being back at work will be good for you :hugs: Your husband seriously needs to step up to the plate and help you out more. he shouldnt be off with friends he should be spending some time with his children. 

wifey - if it were Rohan id just go with what he wanted.. as long as theyre gaining weight it should be fine. if he is draining all of his bottles up it another oz and see if he takes all of that. Rohan has gone the odd time through the day for 5 hours but its only once a day he does it. hes usually on 4oz every 3 hours. 

buddy - they are amazing up there. I cant thank them enough. Although i hope we never have to go there ever again :haha: Especially since theyre not all happy about moving building so there are going to be some unhappy nurses when they all move. Glad your lo is starting to do better with sleeping hun! 

Had to take Rohan back off the lactose free milk... he screamed and screamed and screamed all day friday because of being constipated! hes finally managed to poop pain free this morning.. i felt so bad for him. Id much rather him have slight diorrhea than be in that much pain.


----------



## hopeful2012

Checkup and shots went okay! Doctor is concerned with her being small and the spit up so we now have zantac, a weight check next week, and a upper gi series. She is 8pounds and 4ounces, which is not quite 2 pounds above birth weight.


----------



## Kiwiberry

2 pounds in 2 months is not that bad Hopeful! Especially since she probably lost some weight right after birth like most babies do. It sounds like great weight gain to me! I think what a doctor told me once was a half an ounce to an ounce a day is good. Good luck with the Zantac. It won't help her spit up but it will make it less painful for her. The spit up is from reflux and is something she will grow out of.


----------



## sethsmummy

is she staying on her centile hopeful or dropping? Try not worry too much :hugs: They will find something that works to help her. Seth had failure to thrive so let me know if you want to chat hun :hugs:


----------



## waiting2c

Hey ladies :) Hope you are all well! 

Finally have a few spare mins to write a post! 

We have just had a week of gastro bugs going around the house, thankfully Hazel didn't get it!! Poor Dev had it bad though and is only just back to himself!

I don't really have anywhere else to blah to at the moment so am posting here, more to just put it out there than wanting replies or pity or anything. I am struggling. A lot more than I thought I would be. This two kid biz is hard, (and you ladies that have more have me awe inspired!) Hazel is doing some form of proper sleep strike and only sleeps for 30 min blocks, this makes it so hard to spend any time with devon, it's hard enough to find the time to feed him, give his liquids etc. no time is left for stretching him or just playing and loving him. I feel like I am failing him big time at the moment. On top of that despite the fact she feeds well and often Hazel isn't putting on weight at the required rate prompting weekly weigh ins still. I feel like I am being graded by these people and quite frankly falling short of the mark. I know it will get better and easier as time goes by but feel on the verge of tears often at the moment which is just so unlike me, normally I can see the good side of everything and staying positive is the only thing that normally gets me through with devs disabilities. Hopefully I will get a good nights sleep soon which I feel will help me be more like myself?


----------



## hopeful2012

She has stayed at 5th percentile, I think they arrogantly tryin to rule out other causes like strictures. Come to find out today that she as never added to my insurance even though I went in due in leave to add her. I'm so pissed. I couldn't get her zantac. I called my administrator at home and told her I need to meet with her first thing tomorrow. We go for the gi series next Wednesday.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

That's a good gain, the health visitor keeps banging on about sophies weight gain to me as she looks like she's just about to drop below the 2nd centile, however she's gained an average of 4oz a week even with 3 weeks getting back to birth weight. Those charts are mostly based on formula fed babies and breastfed babies tend to gain slower, personally I'm happy with her weight gain, she looks right for her body and even though she has reflux and had a tongue tie she is being consistent.

I have decided to take her for cranial osteopathy, she has become increasingly restless lately and even laid here now next to her I can hear wind bubbling in her belly and she gives a little cry every now and then and farts occasionally, obviously sucking her dummy soothes her so when it drops out as she's going into a deep sleep she gets upset, which really isn't like her as a lot of the time unless she's upset she doesn't bother about it. I got about 2 hours sleep last night because she was so restless and upset so I'm going to give it a go and see if it helps, iv heard amazing reviews about it


----------



## buddyIV

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies :) Hope you are all well!
> 
> Finally have a few spare mins to write a post!
> 
> We have just had a week of gastro bugs going around the house, thankfully Hazel didn't get it!! Poor Dev had it bad though and is only just back to himself!
> 
> I don't really have anywhere else to blah to at the moment so am posting here, more to just put it out there than wanting replies or pity or anything. I am struggling. A lot more than I thought I would be. This two kid biz is hard, (and you ladies that have more have me awe inspired!) Hazel is doing some form of proper sleep strike and only sleeps for 30 min blocks, this makes it so hard to spend any time with devon, it's hard enough to find the time to feed him, give his liquids etc. no time is left for stretching him or just playing and loving him. I feel like I am failing him big time at the moment. On top of that despite the fact she feeds well and often Hazel isn't putting on weight at the required rate prompting weekly weigh ins still. I feel like I am being graded by these people and quite frankly falling short of the mark. I know it will get better and easier as time goes by but feel on the verge of tears often at the moment which is just so unlike me, normally I can see the good side of everything and staying positive is the only thing that normally gets me through with devs disabilities. Hopefully I will get a good nights sleep soon which I feel will help me be more like myself?

I know you aren't looking for replies or anything, but just wanted to send a :hugs: and say....you are not alone in feeling the way you do! Having 2 kids is a big step up from 1, and you've got a lot to deal with. I find bath and bed time is still a total shit storm at the moment; I can't seem to find a way of doing it that really works despite trying every variation I possibly can. Baby does not like to nap either, so I feel your pain with the struggle of divided attention during the day. It's tough sometimes! All the check ups do make you feel like you're being judged in the first few weeks, but you're doing great! Be kind to yourself! Hopefully things will be easier soon (like, maybe I can shower DS1 without having DS2 attached to my boob?)


----------



## sethsmummy

waiting2c said:


> Hey ladies :) Hope you are all well!
> 
> Finally have a few spare mins to write a post!
> 
> We have just had a week of gastro bugs going around the house, thankfully Hazel didn't get it!! Poor Dev had it bad though and is only just back to himself!
> 
> I don't really have anywhere else to blah to at the moment so am posting here, more to just put it out there than wanting replies or pity or anything. I am struggling. A lot more than I thought I would be. This two kid biz is hard, (and you ladies that have more have me awe inspired!) Hazel is doing some form of proper sleep strike and only sleeps for 30 min blocks, this makes it so hard to spend any time with devon, it's hard enough to find the time to feed him, give his liquids etc. no time is left for stretching him or just playing and loving him. I feel like I am failing him big time at the moment. On top of that despite the fact she feeds well and often Hazel isn't putting on weight at the required rate prompting weekly weigh ins still. I feel like I am being graded by these people and quite frankly falling short of the mark. I know it will get better and easier as time goes by but feel on the verge of tears often at the moment which is just so unlike me, normally I can see the good side of everything and staying positive is the only thing that normally gets me through with devs disabilities. Hopefully I will get a good nights sleep soon which I feel will help me be more like myself?

Don't feel bad Hun. I think we are all like that to start with. It's a big juggle trying to make sure they both get the attention they need but it's f such a short amount of time he probably won't remember once things get easier. :hugs: hang in there Hun it will get easier
I had weekly then two weekly weigh ins with Seth until he was 6months then it was once a month after that. Sometimes they just don't gain weight well. Seth was put on a milk called Patricia infitrini which is a double calorie milk. It won't be anything your doing that's causing it Hun don't worry. They'll get to the bottom of it. 




hopeful2012 said:


> She has stayed at 5th percentile, I think they arrogantly tryin to rule out other causes like strictures. Come to find out today that she as never added to my insurance even though I went in due in leave to add her. I'm so pissed. I couldn't get her zantac. I called my administrator at home and told her I need to meet with her first thing tomorrow. We go for the gi series next Wednesday.

Omg I'd be so mad. I hope you can get it sorted Hun


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sophie has her cranial osteopathy appointment tomorrow, I want my happy comfortable bubba back, she always seems so distressed


----------



## Pix

Morning ladies.

To those struggling. Don't worry or think you are alone because you aren't. I had a mini melt down on Tuesday. I think I had to have it. I cried the better part of an entire day. I just couldn't stop so I didn't try to. Unfortunately my drs office won't give me anything to help with my blues due to breastfeeding. I called in the middle of my meltdown asking for meds. I was told to get some sun, exercise, and go for walks. Which is just fine and dandy if spring would actually show up. 

Thankfully I'm feeling better. I just keep panicking over SIDS. I think my fears stem from knowing several people who have had it happen. Including losing my neice. So I bought a snuza. A portable breathing monitor and its allowed me to actually sleep. 

Luckily my older two are so empathetic and my husband is incredible. I'm really thankful for the support system I have. I know we will all make it through. The road is just hard and bumpy.

He has his vaccinations Monday and did well. He's been fussy since but I'm hoping it doesn't last longer than a week. Weighing in at 11lb 10oz. 

Now to shop for a stroller... I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: hugs hun. Is the snooza good? we have been looking at those since everything happened with Rohan but i wasnt sure if it would be too bulky for under his clothes etc. 

Can't believe Rohan is going to be 3 months old on Monday. Had him weighed yesterday and he is 11lb 3oz.


----------



## Pix

sethsmummy said:


> :hugs: hugs hun. Is the snooza good? we have been looking at those since everything happened with Rohan but i wasnt sure if it would be too bulky for under his clothes etc.
> 
> Can't believe Rohan is going to be 3 months old on Monday. Had him weighed yesterday and he is 11lb 3oz.

Oh my he's getting big!!! 

Honestly. I love this little device and it was worth every penny. I got the snuza go because it had the 15 second feature that alarms if he doesn't breath for that about of time. The hero vibrates at the 15 second mark and the alarms at the 20. My older kids tested it for me by holding their breath. And there's no way I'd sleep through that sound! Its allowed me to put him in his sleeper and he sleeps better as do I. 

It isn't invasive either. The top is flexy and its smaller than I thought. I also worried it would pick up other influences but it doesn' . Just his breath. I can't say enough good about it. 

I sound like an infomercial!!

On a positive note we are FINALLY house hunting. Kinda. Wed like to put our house on the market by august/September. I had no idea how entailed it would be...


----------



## Izzie74

I just got super excited as my lo rolled for the first time today too. She did it three time in a row and I captured the last one on video for my DH who is still at work on the late shift. she is 8 weeks 5 days.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww yey Izzie thats fantastic! your in trouble now :haha: Cant wait till Rohans mobile.

Thanks Pix. do you think it would fit under normal clothes throughout the day too? or just sleepsuits when laid flat? xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ah never mind.. just read that theyre not suitable for anything other than in their own bed at night time :(


----------



## wildchic

Yay Izzie for baby girl rolling over! My 1 twin rolled first at about 6/7 weeks and the other at 8weeks. I didn't get it on video though:( 

Pix- sorry you went through a bad patch :hugs: maybe that cry was all you needed! Glad you got the snooza! Gives you that peace of mind!

Hopeful- I hope you feel better soon hun. It is stressful juggling 2 kids, but it will get better! Maybe you need some alone time, maybe a bath or shopping! We're all here if you need to chat hun :hugs:

Sethsmummy- Rohan is getting big! Can't believe he'll be 3 months! Time really goes by fast!

AFM- twins are doing great! Kaitlyn weighs 5.07kg's & Courtney 4.89kg's. I'm still breast feeding and most days are great! Girls are sometimes restless at night, but are sleeping by 10pm most nights and sleep 3 hours. Its tiring at times, but all worth it!! 
Kaitlyn gave a short giggle today and both girls are starting to rub there eyes, it was so cute,lol.

Hope everyone is doing ok! We should post recent pics of our kiddos.


----------



## sethsmummy

I'm glad the twins are doing well Hun. So cute that all the babies are starting to roll! 

Pics of little Mr chunky attached. The pic with two of him is him wearing the same clothes when he came home at 3 days old and then yesterday.(well if it's worked)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_69721956573474.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_69752042938220.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_69761227600085.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wildchic

Look how much Rohan has grown! You can clearly see by those pics! Wow! Well done! After all his been through, its amazing!

I'm on my phone now, but will definitely post later when the girls decide to settle down(one of those crazy nights!) and I get to have my night cap of tea mmmmmm...


----------



## ab75

Aaaahh look how much Rohan has grown xx


----------



## ab75

Here's my smiley boy xx


----------



## wildchic

Aww an, Frazer is cute!!!


----------



## wildchic

Here are my girls
Look at those chubby cheeks:) I just love it!!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Ksmiling.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









Csmiling.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Izzie74

Have been reading The Wonder Weeks. It is a great book that talks about why babies have cling, crying times at certain weeks. Sometimes called growth spurts, it tells you what they are learni g and how to help them through it. There are reasons for the Growth and associated behaviours and they have researched which weeks they are likely to occur so you can be forearmed. It has really helped me understand the current eight week behaviour. Highly recommend it.


----------



## buddyIV

Oh my...what cute babies we all have! So lovely to hear about them all doing so well!


----------



## waiting2c

Gorgeous babies ladies!!!


----------



## ab75

the twins are cute xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Izzie iv been having a nightmare with sophie from 8 weeks, she will be 11 weeks on Monday and we're still having a.nightmare, yesterday I was at the end of my tether with hearing screaming, wasn't just little screams they were big distressed one. Thankfully her night times seem to be returning to more reasonable nights


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> Izzie iv been having a nightmare with sophie from 8 weeks, she will be 11 weeks on Monday and we're still having a.nightmare, yesterday I was at the end of my tether with hearing screaming, wasn't just little screams they were big distressed one. Thankfully her night times seem to be returning to more reasonable nights

12weeks is apparently another developmental leap, so she may be getting ready? I haven't read that chapter yet!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I'm taking her for cranial osteopathy today so will see, I'm pretty convinced it's wind and reflux that's upsetting her


----------



## 0203

Itsnowmyturn please can you let me know how you get on. Sophie sounds a bit like Henry, I'm sure the amount he cries is not normal and I am really beginning to worry that something is wrong. Tried him with meds for reflux and nothing changed and I've tried cutting things out of my diet, drinking fennel tea. Nothing seems to help at all and I am exhausted from hearing him Cry So much and trying to help him. One moment he will be happy and smiling, interacting with the world The next he is screaming uncontrollably :(


----------



## itsnowmyturn

0203 the appointment was really interesting, she gently held her with her thumbs on her tummy n her fingers round her spine, she said sophie was very tight around her left thoracic spine, she spent about half an hour working on her and sophie relaxed as she worked on each bit then squirmed around as she moved onto the next bit. She did a little bit on her head but not much. Were going for another appointment next week but il be making it the last one before it becomes a big expense. She suggested all these changes to make diet wise and feeding wise but I just thought then I won't no what's worked so decided to keep everything else the same


----------



## Pix

sethsmummy said:


> ah never mind.. just read that theyre not suitable for anything other than in their own bed at night time :(

Its definitely small enough and I use it all the time. Or at least when he isn't with me!!!


----------



## wildchic

My girls cry a lot too!!! They're both happy during the day, but what I've noticed is that they don't sleep much in the day time. Then at night they are moody because they are over tired. At one point a few nights ago, I thought Kaitlyn was colic as she cried roughly the same time in the evening,but then a few nights later, she was okay. 

Today was one of those days they didn't get much sleep and its just after 10pm and they're both asleep. 

Courtney refused to drink on me today! She just wanted formula or expressed milk. I was upset coz I love breast feeding my girls and I wanna continue, but she just cried eveytime I put her to my breast. She was so tired that she looked for comfort and I offered her my breast and she drank:)
I was really happy!

Those who bf, does it take a few seconds for your milk to come in or does it come in immediately? My girls have to be latched for a while before my milk comes(I get a burning sensation along the sides of my breast so I know when it comes in). Just wondering if its only me?


----------



## Pix

wildchic said:


> My girls cry a lot too!!! They're both happy during the day, but what I've noticed is that they don't sleep much in the day time. Then at night they are moody because they are over tired. At one point a few nights ago, I thought Kaitlyn was colic as she cried roughly the same time in the evening,but then a few nights later, she was okay.
> 
> Today was one of those days they didn't get much sleep and its just after 10pm and they're both asleep.
> 
> Courtney refused to drink on me today! She just wanted formula or expressed milk. I was upset coz I love breast feeding my girls and I wanna continue, but she just cried eveytime I put her to my breast. She was so tired that she looked for comfort and I offered her my breast and she drank:)
> I was really happy!
> 
> Those who bf, does it take a few seconds for your milk to come in or does it come in immediately? My girls have to be latched for a while before my milk comes(I get a burning sensation along the sides of my breast so I know when it comes in). Just wondering if its only me?

Mine does that. Takes a dew minutes of him suckling then it let's Down. Last night he slept 6hours and only fed off of one side. I tried to pump but it wouldn't let down until he nursed later. It will let down every few minutes while he nurses. Sometimes it hurt .


----------



## wildchic

Pix said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> My girls cry a lot too!!! They're both happy during the day, but what I've noticed is that they don't sleep much in the day time. Then at night they are moody because they are over tired. At one point a few nights ago, I thought Kaitlyn was colic as she cried roughly the same time in the evening,but then a few nights later, she was okay.
> 
> Today was one of those days they didn't get much sleep and its just after 10pm and they're both asleep.
> 
> Courtney refused to drink on me today! She just wanted formula or expressed milk. I was upset coz I love breast feeding my girls and I wanna continue, but she just cried eveytime I put her to my breast. She was so tired that she looked for comfort and I offered her my breast and she drank:)
> I was really happy!
> 
> Those who bf, does it take a few seconds for your milk to come in or does it come in immediately? My girls have to be latched for a while before my milk comes(I get a burning sensation along the sides of my breast so I know when it comes in). Just wondering if its only me?
> 
> Mine does that. Takes a dew minutes of him suckling then it let's Down. Last night he slept 6hours and only fed off of one side. I tried to pump but it wouldn't let down until he nursed later. It will let down every few minutes while he nurses. Sometimes it hurt .Click to expand...

When I pump while one twin is nursing, I get more milk than doing it on my own!
Yeah, it does hurt! Mines more like a burning feeling.


----------



## 0203

I feel letdown on the opposite side to feeding and start leaking like crazy, can normally collect a couple of ounces. Not sure if that is normal or not :shrug: very rarely feel the letdown on the side I am feeding from.

I did wonder if Henry had colic but he seems happiest in the evening/night time. He has naturally set himself a bed time of 7.30-8.30 and often sleeps about 5-8 hours from that. It's during the day he seems so unsettled. One moment he can be so happy, cooing and smiling the next he is inconsolable and I really mean inconsolable we try everything to help him but nothing consistently works then he will calm down and be back to happy or fall asleep, he is sleeping a lot more than he used to but I'm guessing all the screaming wears him out. I don't know if it is a coincidence or not but it all seemed to start after his operation for the abscess, he just hasn't been the same since. Luckily I have a really good doctor who says I should keep going back to see him until we figure what is causing this. I just want my happy little boy back :(


----------



## itsnowmyturn

0203 it's normal to leak if u have a strong let down, I leak a little and I get let down in between feeds too. 
Sophie is generally worse in a morning with trapped wind, she scrunches up, strains, cries, farts and then snooze for a minute before starting again


----------



## wildchic

I always leak when i m nursing, so I'm always wearing breast pads! 

I use a manual pump when expressing but want to get an electric one. Is it better than the manual one?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wildchic in terms of pumping and electric is better but I find hand xpressing is better, empties more


----------



## wildchic

I've tried hand expressing, but find it too messy! Or maybe I'm not doing it right,lol. I'm trying to persuade dh to get an electric one but he's just brushing it off as I've got one. Will see on Monday if insurance will pay for part of it. If not, we'll just have to get it ourselves!


----------



## buddyIV

I feel let down a few seconds into the feed, and still get it in both breasts. Because baby is still feeding every hour or so, I get "phantom" let downs when he sleeps longer. Thankfully they've gone from proper leakage to just a few drops! 

After starting to go three hours between feeds at night, he's been waking at least every hour for the past 3 nights...I'm bloody knackered! Last night he woke up 7 times in 8 hours: urgh! I know there's another growth spurt at 9 weeks so I'm hoping that's all this is, and that we'll be back to the 3 hours soon :coffee: Am I the only one dealing with frequent feeding still?


----------



## 0203

itsnowmyturn said:


> 0203 it's normal to leak if u have a strong let down, I leak a little and I get let down in between feeds too.
> Sophie is generally worse in a morning with trapped wind, she scrunches up, strains, cries, farts and then snooze for a minute before starting again

Oh yeah I constantly have break pads on but I am finding I am needing the change them less. I meant was it normal I only feel let down on the side he is not feeding on? 

Henry feeds really frequently during the day going between 1.5- 2.5 hours but at night he sleeps for about 5-8 hours before going back to the frequent feeds. Hope your little one starts stretching out feeds a bit more and you are able to get some better sleep buddy

I tried gripe water with Henry today and he has been a lot more happier which has been lovely, his dirty nappies have been awful though really really stinky....is that normal?


----------



## Pix

buddyIV said:


> I feel let down a few seconds into the feed, and still get it in both breasts. Because baby is still feeding every hour or so, I get "phantom" let downs when he sleeps longer. Thankfully they've gone from proper leakage to just a few drops!
> 
> After starting to go three hours between feeds at night, he's been waking at least every hour for the past 3 nights...I'm bloody knackered! Last night he woke up 7 times in 8 hours: urgh! I know there's another growth spurt at 9 weeks so I'm hoping that's all this is, and that we'll be back to the 3 hours soon :coffee: Am I the only one dealing with frequent feeding still?


I was wondering when that was. He nursed like mad yesterday and refused to let me put him down. I got absolutely nothing accomplished!! I worried it was still from his shots. But that was a week ago!

So no you aren't. I am as well. His longest stretches are in the morning. I get a workout and shower in and then that's it! Afterwards he will nurse every hour and a half. I haven't gotten my right side back up to par since I had a clogged duct. And the supplements help so much. Its odd since his big brother was a nursing champ and had my supply in overdrive.

I need a nap....

We have been slowly moving him out of our bed and into a cradle. He sleeps so much better now. Still getting up 3-4 times a night but at least he is giving me a decent block straight away.

I love my electric pump and I couldn't figure out how to hand express at all. Lo .


----------



## itsnowmyturn

A week after injections is normal for them to be grumpy, their body is basically creating those antibodies so effectively fighting off the stuff they put in their body. 
Sophie is still a huge grump, spoke to health visitor today and got the textbook shit of the trapped wind generally goes by itself by 3 to 4 months, not really helpful


----------



## Izzie74

So today we had our weigh in. Lo has gained another lb in two weeks!

Anyway, lady asked how it was going and I told her how lo has learnt to roll front to back this week. After praising her, she then asked if we had baby proofed our home yet? Surely it is too soon for that? When did you do it and what did you do?


----------



## hopeful2012

Madelyn gained 4 ounces in 8 days according to the doctor but she had a 4 ounce bottle right before. They changed her to prilosec, told us to put cereal in her milk when she gets a bottle. We have a swallow study tomorrow and another weight check next week.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Izzie I intend to baby proof once she starts crawling n not befor, n even then il only do the basic stuff n then figure out the rest as I go along lol, might seem a weird way of doing it n obviously il sort the dangerous stuff but I also want her to learn that some things around her are not to play with, if she takes a particular interest in something il move it but she needs to learn that somethings aren't toys


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> Izzie I intend to baby proof once she starts crawling n not befor, n even then il only do the basic stuff n then figure out the rest as I go along lol, might seem a weird way of doing it n obviously il sort the dangerous stuff but I also want her to learn that some things around her are not to play with, if she takes a particular interest in something il move it but she needs to learn that somethings aren't toys

That's what I was thinking too. We'll child lock the cleaning cupboard, move a wobbly cd/DVD rack and put up a stair gate. Other than that I think we're good.


----------



## hopeful2012

Swallow study showed severe reflux but no anatomical abnormalities. So for now we are continuing meds, supposed to start cereal and going for weekly weight checks. She's been a little pig today. She had sixteen ounces, and due to a new bra, stress, and who knows what else I haven't been able to pump but 12 ounces. Big kid fell and busted her face...


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Stair gate is my main one n will put one at the kitchen door too but other than that it's mostly remembering to not leave stuff on the floor n put things away. 
Hopeful I hope things r all ok. What was ur lo birth weight and what weight now n how old? I think sometimes they panic over nothing, they keep banging on about the centiles to me, sophie is now 9lb 10 that's 3lb 5 above birth weight, she looks healthy, she's just lean, there's no excess chub ther, she's just right for her body shape yet they expect babies to all get chubby n stuff. 

Taking her for her second cranial osteopathy today, it's been a bit easier to get her wind up but still not brilliant n gets trapped wind. Hopefully they will sort it all today because I want to take her off reflux meds


----------



## hopeful2012

We went back to the doctor today. She didn't gain anything at all. Doctor said we could add cereal if we wanted but don't have to. Follow up next week again. She did mention that she didn't want to tube feed her, but it's scary to think that may be coming next week. I started getting sore spots on my left breast which apparently are clogged ducts. It keeps happening so I'm starting another supplement.


----------



## Pix

hopeful2012 said:


> We went back to the doctor today. She didn't gain anything at all. Doctor said we could add cereal if we wanted but don't have to. Follow up next week again. She did mention that she didn't want to tube feed her, but it's scary to think that may be coming next week. I started getting sore spots on my left breast which apparently are clogged ducts. It keeps happening so I'm starting another supplement.

Lechathin cleared up mine in 48 hours. If I spelled it right. That a vibrator and some cabbage and power pumping. I hope things look up for you soon!

I think I'm gonna start Wyatt on cereal soon. He just gets so hangry midday. And I need to do more than just cuddle him. All. Day. Long. He refuses to allow me to put him down. I know it doesn't last forever but I'm hungry dammit!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww hopeful i hope it doesnt come to tube feeding :hugs:

Rohans Easter Photo
https://i60.tinypic.com/2mxqr95.jpg


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv got sophie in a hideous overtired cycle, it took me 2 weeks of googling ti figure out that that was why she screamed when she was put down n why she only had mini naps. Now trying a nap routine and a new bedtime. 
I took her off the ranitidine a few days ago n although she still has the silent reflux her actual vomiting is very minimaL. 
Taking her for her final cranial osteopathy appointment today and then she has her second jabs later


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad the reflux seems better.. we did the same with Rohan :D I hope the new routine helps her hun. hope the jags go ok. Rohans due his last lot soon x


----------



## wildchic

Well, turns out both my girls have reflux and are mildly colic! Their doc gave then bennettes colic mixture and somthing for the reflux which seems to be helping! The reflux got real bad and made their tiny throats inflamed:(

They are a lot better now.

I've been feeling really emotional lately(since yesterday) and been crying! Anyone else feel like that at this point pp?


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Omg 12 week jabs were awful, she screamed all day after, she was overtired before the jabs, she probably had an hour n half sleep broken up between 3 n 12 everytime she fell asleep 5 minutes later she'd be screaming. Her legs were red n lumpy and hot around injection site. Gave her some calpol, couple of hours later she was happier, gave her another one in bed, she slept pretty well, better than usual, only woke for a feed even ohs alarms didn't bother her. Poor bubs was sobbing her little heart out


----------



## hopeful2012

Happy Easter! We have lots of plans and will be running around all day tomorrow. I'm attempting to get everything ready before bed tonight, but with a clingy toddler and a nursing baby it's been rough. My hubby has ready been a lifesaver this afternoon. The toddlers allergies are acting up and she is having to take benedryl about twice a day. My sweet girl has been happy today and her reflux seems to be better. My supply seems to have picked up slightly. Everything is okay around here. I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## hopeful2012

Update-Madelyn still has not gained weight. She has been exactly the same for three weeks. Doctor made stat referral to specialist and hopefully we will see them this week or monday


----------



## Izzie74

hopeful2012 said:


> Update-Madelyn still has not gained weight. She has been exactly the same for three weeks. Doctor made stat referral to specialist and hopefully we will see them this week or monday

Hope you get some answers asap. :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

hopeful2012 said:


> Update-Madelyn still has not gained weight. She has been exactly the same for three weeks. Doctor made stat referral to specialist and hopefully we will see them this week or monday

:hugs: big big hugs hun. I wouldnt be surprised if shes put onto a specialist formula like my ds1 was. :hugs: I hope they can get her gaining soon xxx


----------



## hopeful2012

They saw us today! They considered admitting us to the children's hospital but instead said they wanted to try giving her bottles first. She usually only gets bottles with the sitter but doc wants her to get at minimum 22 ounces via bottle (so we know how much minimum she's taking) after those 22 I can nurse as I please. Follow up in 12 days. I'm okay with this a she'll still b getting breast milk and it puts their plans for an nasogastric tube on hold. He thinks she'll start gaining again with this as her weight stalled when I went to work.


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad theyve given you something easy first hun :D its great that shell still be able to have bm.. are you going to express for the bottles hun? I hope it works to get her gaining weight :hugs: xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Bottles of breast milk really helped when sophies weight wouldn't go up, it basically kick started it and even though I don't tend to give her a bottle much she's still slowly gaining. It's so difficult to judge how much they r having when breastfeeding, I'm so glad u can avoid the ng tube, they r awful, fingers crossed her weight starts increasing


----------



## Izzie74

Now the weather is warming up, what do you dress your baby in to go out in the pram? Her snowsuit is now far too warm and sweaty!


----------



## ab75

I've just been putting a chunky cardigan on Frazer. He was in the carrier on sun and just had his dungarees and long sleeved tshirt on as it was really warm xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

One layer more than me, if I'm just wearing a strappy vest top I put her in a long sleeved baby grow so she's covered up and then a dress over the top or thin jacket, if I'm wearing a top and hoody I put her in her grow, a top and jumper or if I think it's too hot for that I use a blanket instead 

Took sophie for weight today, only gained 1oz in 2 n half weeks, she certainly keeps me on my toes


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I need a bit of advice, sophie has finally figures out properly how to suck her fingers, thumbs and fists, she's always been a sucky baby but I used to give her the dummy when she was tired or upset, now her hands are constantly in there. I don't mind to a certain extent but it's actually affecting her sleep, for 3 nights she woke up needing to be soothed bk but refuses her dummy and tried to get good hand suction but cudnt, I thought she might be having a growth spurt and as I'm feeding on demand I fed her on all occasions, 2 of the nights she had 3 feeds one night 4!! She didn't even do this as a newborn! Anyway last night she woke up when me and oh came to bed and wouldn't let me put the dummy bk in, instead she battled with her hand to soothe her which it didn't n she got upset and frustrated. In the end I swaddled her to keep her hands from her mouth, took a while for her to settle but once she did she spat the dummy out as she was drifting off n slept fine, had a feed at 4 which is quite normal for her, straight bk to sleep when I put her down but an hour later she'd got her arm free and was trying to clumsily suck her hand which woke her up and upset her, had to swaddle her bk up n then she slept fine again until 7 which is normal for her. 
I don't mind the whole sucking thing I no its a nneed they have but she's really taking it to the extreme, it rarely soothes her, if anything it frustrates her because obviously with a dummy they can get a good grip n suction but as a thumb is much smaller it's harder. For it to be affecting her sleep as well I'd have thought that wud be an issue. What can I do


----------



## wildchic

INMT- I don't think there's much you can do. My Courtney has tongue and lip tie and doesn't suck a dummy at all, so she's always sucking her fists which also frustrates her! I swaddle her and rock her gently and keep the dummy in her mouth until she settles. She'll then spit it out and sleep. She sleeps well at night, both babies actually do, but she will always wake up sucking her hands even if they were tucked away.

Hope someone has a better answer for you.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

She had her tongue released at 8 weeks n has a lip tie too. She's always had a dummy n it has always settled her but now she's more interested in her hands and doesn't allow me to put the dummy in without it feeling like I'm forcing her to have it. Looks like swaddling will be my best option until the phase passes, I don't mind her sucking if it soothes her but wud rather her have a dummy


----------



## wildchic

itsnowmyturn said:


> She had her tongue released at 8 weeks n has a lip tie too. She's always had a dummy n it has always settled her but now she's more interested in her hands and doesn't allow me to put the dummy in without it feeling like I'm forcing her to have it. Looks like swaddling will be my best option until the phase passes, I don't mind her sucking if it soothes her but wud rather her have a dummy

Just be careful with the swaddling when you also sleeping. I might just be paranoid, but at night, I open my girls hands because they tend to pull the blanket to their mouths.


----------



## Izzie74

Instead of swaddling I have sleep suits where you can fold the sleeve over to make a mitt. I start with her hands out, but cover them if it becomes a problem and this puts her back to sleep without using a dummy or wrapping.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv crocheted her some mittens that have a long arm part so she can't pull them off, well iv crocheted one so far but that's on, I figure it halves the hassle till I do the second one loL. She does manage to unwrap her arms at night but I do it in a way that if she does pull the out the blanket doesn't go up to her face, she unwrapped one arm and it disturbed her almost straight away from trying to suck her fingerS. She's sleeping better now though, hoping this is just a phase


----------



## hopeful2012

We had our follow up with the specialist today. She's up to 9 # 4 oz. That's 14 oz in 12 days. W don't have to go back for a month. Yay! We've been seen weekly for almost 2 months. I think it's the cereal. Iv been cutting back on bottles and letting her nurse at bedtime.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw hopeful that's great news, sounds like uv found the right mix for her, well done for sticking with it momma!!


----------



## wildchic

That's great hopeful!! Glad things are going so well!

Big thumbs up to you!


----------



## Izzie74

Great news hopeful!


----------



## sethsmummy

woohhoo hopeful thats fantastic news :dance: 

i hope everyone is doing ok?
 



Attached Files:







11154621_10153370842865329_3837239610081514238_o.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wifey2013

sethsmummy said:


> woohhoo hopeful thats fantastic news :dance:
> 
> i hope everyone is doing ok?

He's so handsome!!!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks Wifey.. i love seeing him get all chunky <3


----------



## wildchic

Rohan is looking super cute Sethsmummy!

Wifey- your LO looks so big and gorgeous! 

Lovely ladies!

When did/are you ladies starting solids? I'm a long outta the game, so looking for advice!
My girls cry and moan a lot, so thinking of starting them soon in the hope it'll settle them more!


----------



## sethsmummy

Once they hit four months Hun you can start the pureys. Or right now you could put a little baby rice in their bottle which makes it thicker. I used to put aine baby spoon full into a five oz bottle with Seth xx


----------



## 0203

I'm trying to hold out Until 6 Months Henry has been a bit unsettled recently so a few people have suggested starting purees when he turns four months, it's a bit tempting but waiting until 6 months is my plan because I think baby led weaning and its benefits are great


----------



## sethsmummy

you could do both hun. With ethan i started purrees at 5 months (he wasnt interested before then) and then did BLW from 6 months :D he loved it. xx


----------



## Izzie74

I have to go back to work for a week in July (don't ask!!!) then off again til September when I go back full time. It will be Wednesday ,Thursday, Friday and Monday to Thursday lunchtime. My mum will look after lo on thise days. 

She will be five and a half months. Would you put her onto formula in the weeks leading up and just be morning and bedtime; or would you start expressing and freezing now so that there is a supply to give by bottle while I'm not there. I don't particularly want to have to pump while I'm at work. Will my supply dry up if I wind down leading up to that week and then try to only bf after? Is it even possible to do that?

Advice and non judgemental opinions welcome. Thank you


----------



## ab75

No judgement here!

I started working part time when dd2 was 14 weeks. She got aptimil while I was at work as I wasn't able to express with her,and I fed her when I was there. I once had to go away for 2 days with work when she was about 13 months,didn't express (but my boobs were like rocks) and was still able to feed her after the 2 days.
So in my experience you would probably be able to nurse morning and night,but obviously everyone is different :hugs:


----------



## wifey2013

I'm trying to wait until 6mos to BLW, but my LO is already eating over 32oz of formula per day, so if doc suggests doing purees at 4mos I may consider it.


----------



## wifey2013

Here's a recent picture of our little guy, Lou!


----------



## wildchic

Beautiful wifey!

What's BLW?


----------



## ab75

He's gorgeous wifey.

WC baby led weaning xx


----------



## ab75

Here's my little dude xx


----------



## sethsmummy

wifey he is gorgeous! <3 

another gorgeous pic of Frazer Amanda <3

izzie ive no experience so can offer advice but wanted to give you a hug :hugs: xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats girls x


----------



## sethsmummy

ocean_pearl said:


> Congrats girls x

thank you. congratulations on your pregnancy xx


----------



## ab75

ocean_pearl said:


> Congrats girls x

Thanks. Happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## wifey2013

ab75, Frazer is stunning! I love that big smile!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Iv already pureed food up and frozen it in ice cube trays then popped them out n into freezer bags, once sophie starts showing any interest in food she can try some, I'm going to start her on ready brek first (it has almost the same stuff as baby porridge but is actually more fortified) then add it pureed apples to the ready brek to give it a sweeter taste n take it from there, once she's able to hold food and started trying to grab it il do a mix of blw and purees so she gets lots of different tastes and textures and gets used to feeding herself quickly. 

To the breast milk question regarding work, I have already started trying to build up a stock but it's hard work, it usually takes me 2 expresses to get one feed for her. I guess I'm lucky because I go back to work when she's 9 months old and will be for 3 long Days so 4 days a week I can feed her and build up supply for the 3 days I'm at work, expressing at work cud prove tricky though, so I'm expecting my supply to slowly diminish once I go back buy hoping it will take at least 3 months for it to completely go so then she will be 1 so not as much of a big deal then, il just give her cows milk and 3 meals a day (I'm determined to not buy any formula at all)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks girls :)


----------



## Izzie74

itsnowmyturn said:


> Iv already pureed food up and frozen it in ice cube trays then popped them out n into freezer bags, once sophie starts showing any interest in food she can try some, I'm going to start her on ready brek first (it has almost the same stuff as baby porridge but is actually more fortified) then add it pureed apples to the ready brek to give it a sweeter taste n take it from there, once she's able to hold food and started trying to grab it il do a mix of blw and purees so she gets lots of different tastes and textures and gets used to feeding herself quickly.
> 
> To the breast milk question regarding work, I have already started trying to build up a stock but it's hard work, it usually takes me 2 expresses to get one feed for her. I guess I'm lucky because I go back to work when she's 9 months old and will be for 3 long Days so 4 days a week I can feed her and build up supply for the 3 days I'm at work, expressing at work cud prove tricky though, so I'm expecting my supply to slowly diminish once I go back buy hoping it will take at least 3 months for it to completely go so then she will be 1 so not as much of a big deal then, il just give her cows milk and 3 meals a day (I'm determined to not buy any formula at all)

That leads me to another question....when I pump, how much constitutes a meal? I bought bags to store, can I put two express sessions into one bag?


----------



## sethsmummy

it can vary Izzie, you might be best pumping a 7oz botte and seeing how much she will take. rohan only takes 5oz but i know some babies are already taking upto 8oz. im not sure about mixing pumps but i would think you could although thats just a guess xxx


----------



## wildchic

I don't pump everyday, but did today and could only get 50ml and that was enough for Courtney! 
I left them by my SIL today and they had a formula feed and Courtney drank 90ml! So its difficult to say how much would be enough when baby is breastfed.

I've read that you can mix from two pumping sessions but they should be within a few hours of each other. This is what I read though and haven't done so myself.


----------



## 0203

I had to express a couple of times before I got enough for a bottle for henry (until he started refusing bottles) the milk from the two separate sessions need to be the same Temperature when you Mix them


----------



## Izzie74

I've booked lo's Christening. 12th July. Very excited!


----------



## wildchic

Our girls christening/baptism is next Sunday Izzie! I know how you feeling! I'm super excited too!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo yey i hope their days go really well <3


----------



## buddyIV

Hello ladies! I've not been on much recently, but glad to see everyone is doing great. Love all the photos! Good luck for the christenings; I hope you have really lovely days. 

We BLW our eldest and I absolutely loved it, so will be waiting till 6 months and doing the same with Adam. I'm so looking forward to it! 

I used to mix milk from different sessions, it never occurred to me that it would be an issue! I've not expressed yet this time, but my pump just arrived so will start soon. Fingers crossed he takes a bottle OK!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I freeze the milk in ice cube trays as well, they freeze in about 10ml portions so I can take out however many she's having at that particular stage In her life, also I can use them to mix into her foods etc so perfect size. If ur freezing in large quantities together then the only rule is to use it withing 24 hours of defrosting so if u freeze 300ml together n ur lo only takes 50ml in one feed u just have to make sure they have the other 250ml that day so essentially 6 feeds altogethe. Sophie has 120ml when out of a bottle so if I was to freeze it in portions I wud freeze 150 just in case she was extra hungry


----------



## ab75

How is everyone getting on?
A year ago yesterday that I found out I was pregnant, seems like a lifetime ago lol!!


----------



## waiting2c

Wow a year already? I guess mine is coming up in a couple of weeks too then! Got pregnant mothers day, my dh keeps telling me that seeing as he got me such a good Mother's Day gift last year he should be let off the hook for a few years now lol!!

Hope everyone and their babies are doing well!!! Should get some updatd baby pics!


----------



## sethsmummy

haha i love it waiting. tell him that was your gift to him so he owed you ;) 

Rohans had another night in hospital. his breathing still isnt right since he was ill 3 weeks ago.. sent home by a dick head doctor telling me theres nothing wrong with him. and now hes got another snuffly nose and coughing. feeling ever so slightly scared. 

I hope the christenings went well ladies x


----------



## waiting2c

Gosh sm, you would think they would be more cautious given his history!!!! Really hope he gets better soon with no further scares!!


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun ive had him back and forwards teh last 3 weeks its rediculous. Gps tried to tell me his breathing is normal although hes sucking in his chest and throat. then had 3 diff doctors in 24 hours all saying different things. The one saturday morning told me im just paranoid! will be his neck i ring if rohan gets really poorly again. x


----------



## wildchic

Christening/baptism went well yesterday. Girls behaved themselves, no crying,lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

That's fantastic Hun! Did you get lots of lovely photos? Xx


----------



## Izzie74

Lo is discovering her voice. The screeching has started!


----------



## wildchic

sethsmummy said:


> That's fantastic Hun! Did you get lots of lovely photos? Xx

I did get photo's SM, but we forgot to take pics at the church,lol.

Will post soon!


----------



## Izzie74

My lo is not so little anymore. 15lb 7oz! Double plus birth weight in less than 16 weeks, all with my Breastmilk. Proud mummy!


----------



## wildchic

Way to go Izzie!

Here are my girls
 



Attached Files:







Baptism.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Izzie74

wildchic said:


> Way to go Izzie!
> 
> Here are my girls

Gorgeous


----------



## waiting2c

Nawwww so cute!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh my gosh Hun they're just too cute!! 

Woo that's fab izzie!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Here's a recent photo of mini me from the weekend x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 0203

January jellybeans are cute babies!!

Here is Henry
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1430766518731.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a couple of months. Hope you and all your gorgeous babies are doing well.
Still breastfeeding Scarlett, she totally refuses a bottle, I haven't tried again in so long, still feel a little uncomfortable feeding in public but I do it for my baby! At 14 weeks she weighed 13lb 9oz, seems so big considering she was only 5lb 8oz at birth and only 3 days early.

They adore eachother, she gets distracted feeding as soon as she spots him thats it she will stare at him for ages lol.
https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150506_180057_zpsoiuwpsnz.jpg

She sat on my knee for a good couple of minutes without me having to hold her at the weekend
https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150504_092831_zpspksbsm4g.jpg
https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg600/Alexs_Mummy/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150430_123609_zps3tmjuccj.jpg


----------



## waiting2c

Such cuties!!!! Lovely that Scarlett adores her brother! Very cute!

Here is Hazel 

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q695/Waiting2c/B539C47B-0ECA-4EFA-B43A-279CA1AAA06B_zpsurh6hllb.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

ahhh these babies are all just so darn cute!! <3 <3 we all make such cute babies. 


welshgirl thats amazing that Scarlett managed to sit all by herself! clever girl! Thats a great weight gain! From a lot of what I've seen some smaller babies catch up really quickly. Rohan was 13lb 5oz last weekend x


----------



## wildchic

Oh my! Look how beautiful they all are!

Well done ladies! Your LO's look really well and happy! Congrats to all of us!

Welsh- that's great that Scarlett could sit all by herself! She's really growing nicely!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I had her reclined a bit but was texting OH and she pulled forward to look what I was doing, I balanced her out and let go, keeping my habd just behind her. I know my legs gave her some balance, but still did well. I don't think she would do so well on the floor haha. Trying to roll over but gets stuck on her arm lol.

We definitely do all make gorgeous babas  they are all growing too quick though.

I'm going to try and get on more now, both kids are normally in bed by 8pm so I have some free time in the evenings :)


----------



## wifey2013

sethsmummy said:


> Here's a recent photo of mini me from the weekend x

So adorable!! My Lou has the same Elmo, he's obsessed with it!!


----------



## wifey2013

OMG! All the babies are so beautiful!!


----------



## sethsmummy

haha any sitting is good sitting in my eyes ;) 




wifey2013 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Here's a recent photo of mini me from the weekend x
> 
> So adorable!! My Lou has the same Elmo, he's obsessed with it!!Click to expand...

Rohan LOVES his elmo.. wont goto sleep without it. I was pretty lucky i remembered it that day or his hospital stay would have been a nightmare since he wont sleep without him. xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

All ur babies r gorgeous and doing well With weight gain! Sophie is still only 10lb 10 on the 0.4 centile but generally seems OK. One of her lymph glands is a bit raised, u can see it when she turns her head, the Dr said it's just because she's a skinny thing n just to keep an eye on it n msmake sure it doesn't get bigger. 
She's back on ranitidine for the vomiting. Can't seem to add pictures hete


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: big hugs hun. try not worry..ds1 was on 0.4th from a couple months old till just recently. hes now on the 2nd centile :)


----------



## wildchic

INMT- does the ranitidine work? Kaitlyn is still vomiting to and some days the acid thing gets real bad! I only get to pead in July! I'm currently using Nexiam, but that's only for the acid not the actual vomiting!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my wildchic do you get anti-reflux formulas over there hun? here we can buy an anti-reflux formula that helps OR see if you can get hold of Carobel hun. If that fails add some baby rice to the formula which will thicken it and hopefully help it settle better in their tummy xx


----------



## wildchic

I breast feed SM, so not sure if I can do anything about it. 3 doctors already saw Kaitlyn and not 1 dr mentioned anything about the vomiting! She's been like this since birth. Courtney doesn't vomit much, but Kaitlyn does after every feed:(


----------



## sethsmummy

Carobel can be given before a feed hun. *Cow and Gate Instant Carobel 135g is a food for special medical purposes and can be spoon-fed as paste or directly added to liquids. Instant Carobel is for use in the dietary management of habitual and recurrent vomiting, dysphagia and rumination. Cow and Gate Instant Carobel is suitable for full term infants, children and adults.* xxx


----------



## wildchic

Thanks hun! I'll phone around tomorrow and hear if we have it here in SA.


----------



## sethsmummy

your welcome hun. its one of the many things seth was tried on xx


----------



## hopeful2012

Happy mothers day! Glad everyone is doing good. We see the doctor for a 4month checkup Wednesday, and the specialist next week. Hopefully her weight is fine. She is sitting with assistance, rolling from tummy to back. She can roll from back to side but gets stuck on her arm. She's getting very distractable during feeds. Here she is
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150510_130833.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20150510_130715.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ab75

Look at all these gorgeous babies. Adorable.

Nice to see updates.

Here is my little man. Excuse the scratches,he went through a scratching phase!!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Wildchic it helps a little but not much and I have to get her weighed every couple of weeks to adjust the dose. She still vomits on it but not quite as much as when she's off it. 
I'm not too concerned about her being on the lowest centile as long as she continues to steadily gain weight, she is skinny and u can see and feel her ribs and spine a bit but I think once she starts on solids she will plump out a bit. She's a happy girl most of the time and she doesn't scream for food so she's obviously not starving, she probably just has a good metabolism like her dad lol. 
We're still waiting to get the money back from our solicitors for their mess up with the house move then we're booking a holiday to Spain! I can't wait we so need a holiday


----------



## sunshine85

Hello everyone! :hi: :hi: Omg it has been awhile since I have been here and I hope you all remember me. I had 3 losses before getting pregnant again and was due Jan 8th but they were going to induce me on Jan 7th. Baby Milania decided to show up when I was 37 1/2 weeks pregnant :pink:. She is now almost 5 months old, happy and healthy! :yipee::yipee: She is so alert and full of personality! I am so blessed and she is so beautiful. I am going to be doing a lot of catch up the next few days. :hugs: 

Daddy is deployed and has been for almost 2 months now and he won't return until she is almost a year old. I am dealing with it best I can but it does suck big time :cry:
 



Attached Files:







new.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3









new2.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3









11164811_10152795585590036_9100172507053823291_n.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 3









11101398_10152745060220036_8006567342182696862_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wildchic

Gorgeous babies ladies!!!


----------



## PrincessMommy

Hey ladies!!! I scrolled thru and looked at some pics. Dont have much time to read thru it all, but everyone's babies are SO cute :D good job mommies!! So I hope everyone is well!! Sorry its been so long- things got bad with my grandma after Ara was born... We lost her about 2 months ago. I am having a rough time dealing with it, but it gets a little easier every week. Anyway- on a lighter note, Ara has followed in her brothers footsteps and is in the 95%. She is around 20ibs and 25 inches atm :) such a happy baby.. She smiles ALL the time and looks so much like me! We are EBF over here (no pumping or anything) and doing great!! She's a little chunk, but is still quicker than her brother was at meeting milestones. She is flipping from back to front. We still have some issues doing tummy time cuz she has a bit of reflux. She is sitting with assistance too :) LOVE her!!!!
 



Attached Files:







_20150527_161743.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I can't believe how old our sprogs are getting, sophie is 5 months on Friday!! She's weighing 11lb 5oz now and is going to be in 3-6 month clothes very soon. She still has problems with reflux but we're trialing some time without ranitidine again before I put her on solids in a few weeks, starting her on purees a week or two before she turns 6 months because at 6 months il start her with finger foods as well so want her to be getting used to tastes by then.
Her baby cousin is 4 weeks old and starting to catch her up already, he was born at 5lb 13oz and is now 7lb 2oz. 

Had a slightly scary but exciting thought this morning...this time next year I could be pregnant again! Were starting trying again when sophie turns 1 so it's very possible! I can't wait

Having big problems finding childcare I like, I found one but it's term time only :-( so no good for us. Going to look at a childminder today but she only has Monday and Friday available and I wanted Tuesday n Thursday. Got 1 more nursery to go see n then Im onto childminders only because il have seen all nurseries close by, I wish I could go part time and just work weekends but that's not going to be possible, I really hate the thought of leaving her


----------



## wildchic

INMT- yeah, our Jellybeans are getting big:)

Kaitlyn also suffered from reflux. When I introduced solids, it eased up quite a bit. She still spits up now and then, but I notice the difference! I'm sure once you start Sophie on solids, it'll help with her reflux. 

I'm not going back to work, but was considering putting the twins in day care as its sometimes too much for me when I'm alone and my contraceptive was causing depression. We decided against day care and are now thinking of getting someone to help me during the day, but its so costly! And with only dh working, I kinda feel bad letting him take on all the responsibility!

Hope you find a childminder you're happy with and that Sophie likes!

Wow, you got a time when you'll start ttc again? I've read that after a c-section its best to wait 18 months(read it online, stupid google,lol). So although we don't have a date set, I think we'll wait until the twins are about 2 years old or until I get a good job until we start ttc #4.
Are you on any contraceptive and are you still breastfeeding?


----------



## wildchic

INMT- yeah, our Jellybeans are getting big:)

Kaitlyn also suffered from reflux. When I introduced solids, it eased up quite a bit. She still spits up now and then, but I notice the difference! I'm sure once you start Sophie on solids, it'll help with her reflux. 

I'm not going back to work, but was considering putting the twins in day care as its sometimes too much for me when I'm alone and my contraceptive was causing depression. We decided against day care and are now thinking of getting someone to help me during the day, but its so costly! And with only dh working, I kinda feel bad letting him take on all the responsibility!

Hope you find a childminder you're happy with and that Sophie likes!

Wow, you got a time when you'll start ttc again? I've read that after a c-section its best to wait 18 months(read it online, stupid google,lol). So although we don't have a date set, I think we'll wait until the twins are about 2 years old or until I get a good job until we start ttc #4.
Are you on any contraceptive and are you still breastfeeding?


----------



## hopeful2012

My baby girl is rolling both ways, sitting with support, and scooting around. She will be 5 months on the 12th. She is such a happy baby!


----------



## ab75

Sorry to hear about your grandma PM :hugs:
Glad all your babies are doing well. 

Frazer can sit for a few seconds unaided but still doesn't roll lol,he wriggles about though. He's about 18lb now and almost too long for 3-6 months clothing. Still a smiley boy.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Yeah I'm on the pill, my periods came back after just 7 weeks and I'm breastfeeding so was a little surprised but with endometriosis I wanted to stop them straight away and obviously being much more fertile I didn't want to take the risk. We don't want a big age gap and oh is going to be 34 this year so he doesn't want to wait much longer till were done having children, he says were stopping at 2, I'm undecided between 2 and 3, when I think about things logically 2 makes more sense but my heart says 3 lol. I see my brothers house and it's just chaos!! I don't think I could put up with that lol, it was manageable till they had thr third and now they've added a 4th I'm losing my mind by the end of the visit lol. 

I gave sophie a beaker/sippy cup today (with nothing in it before the 6 month police pipe up) just to see if she wud no what to do with it, like with everything else (including her toes!) it went clumsily towards her mouth and she had a good suck but didn't figure to tip it up, guess she's neve had to do it before, but she got a good hold on the handles lol. 
It still shocks me everytime I see her roll over (back to belly but not the other way) she's growing up too fast.


----------



## Pix

Wow ladies!! Look at all the beautiful babies!!! 

So lovely to hear all the updates! 

Mister Wyatt was last weighed 3 weeks ago and was 14lbs 9oz. Hates rollin . Hates tummy time and is 100% a mamas bo . &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I'm OK with it though!! I'm only 10 pounds away from prepreggo weight too. Not stressing though because I'm enjoying my baby time.

Decided to go back to school so another hurdle!! And gearing up to sell. I feel like since we got pregnant like has gone into hyperdrive!!


----------



## sethsmummy

So glad to hear everyone is doing well. Princess in so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

We are unfortunately in hospital again. Wee had a couple visits since e was discharged from yorkhill. He started with vomiting on Tuesday morning (I think it's Tuesday. All days merge into on lol) and his temp had been pretty uncontrollable from about lunch time each day. Took him to gp Thursday morning and told he was fine. Took him back in the afternoon when his temp spiked to 40.1 and was sent straight to a and e and admitted onto children's ward. Turns out he has a severe uti so is on I.v antibiotics and they have done a kidney scan but won't give me the results until yorkhill have called back with their plan of action. So it's something serious I think. Poor boy is going through it xx


----------



## Izzie74

Sorry to hear that Seths mummy. Keep us updated with progress. :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks izZie I will. I'm demanding answers during the ward rounds xx


----------



## sethsmummy

He has a fluid filled cyst just below to tube that leads into the bladder which has caused the drainage tube from the kidney to the bladder to dilate. He also has an extra drainage tube on the same side. All in the left hand side xx


----------



## wildchic

Poor Rohan! Will they be able to help him Tara?


----------



## Izzie74

Not sure what all that means...what are they planning to do about it?


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. Lou will be 5 months old in 2 days! He loves his feet, rolling over in all directions, and tummy time the most. He's pretty obsessed with his elmo doll and stops whatever he's doing when I start singing him Elmo's Song. He doesn't care too much for his pacifier but he is in love with his thumb. He's sleeping now from 7-8pm until about 6 in the morning but then plays quietly in bed with his toes until we get him at 7. Bedtime has become more difficult as he throws little tantrums when we put him down. A couple good cuddles usually help. 

On a side note, we starting him on solids yesterday. I know, I know, 6 month rule, but he shows all the signs that he is ready for solids. I thought he would spit everything out and it would been heck of a messy experience, but he loved the Organic Rice Cereal by Heinz and ate every drop. Nothing was spit out and he was grabbing the spoon and shoving it in his mouth himself. It was amazing to watch him. He actually cried when he was done because he wanted more, I had to give him the bottle. I really wonder what he'll do when we start him on real fruits and veggies in a month!

Question to you ladies, will you be making your own purees or buying the jarred stuff? Anybody planning on BLW?


----------



## sethsmummy

In doing all three wifey. Glad lou is doing well :D Rohan loves elmo too. He has an elmo teddy and sat watching elmos world on YouTube yesterday. 

Basically the cyst is blockin the urine from leaving his left tube into his bladder. It can get through but not as easy as it should which is causing some backlog and then the bad uti. 

We have to wait for the urologist from the children's hospital to call and say what they want to do. It could either be a wait and see or we could get sent straight up. Iv had two consultants opinions and one said an operation to drain the cyst and another said if it were him he would put in a stent to keep a pathway clear for the urine but it just depends what the guy at the big hospital wants to do. They'll also have to check his kidney function and make sure there's no damage to it from all of this. Xx


----------



## Izzie74

Poor lo. Thinking of you all.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Oh Tara ur poor little boy, he's been through the mill s bit hasn't he, I hope they find a quick and simple solution for him.

I'm trying both puree and blw, when I want her to have a proper meal il give her my homemade purees and then in between feeds il give her one or two bits of blw foods like toast or carrot sticks etc then that way if the finger foods get wasted it doesn't matter because I no she's eating. Iv got a date to start her on purees because she turns 6 months while we're at the seaside on holiday so don't want the hassle of starting solids then so giving her a week n half or so before we go then will try some finger foods while we're away once she's turned 6 months. 

She's being a right monkey at night, I used to have such s good sleeper, she'd go from 7:30 to between 3:30 and 5:30 them bk to 3 hourly, then she started rolling so I had to stop swaddling her and since then iv had a nightmare and most nights now just to get sleep I attach her to my boob and fall bk to sleep and wake up a couple of hours later. 
She's getting really fussy too, gets all moaney over nothing, she'll cry because she's hungry then she'll be on for a few minutes then start getting fussy and pulling off crying and going back on then when I take her off cos she's messing she cries more. Iv been half wondering whether she's been teething for a while now, maybe she is but it's taking a while for it to come through, would explain the sleeping problems and fussy feeding and general moaniness, if it is her teeth I wish they would hurry up so I can go back to being grateful for having a good sleeper lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh yeah Hun she probably is. Teething can start from a couple months way before the teeth appear. Poor you and poor bubba. 

I like your plan of doing it Hun. I was thinking purree breakfast and then blw tea. I hope she starts sleeping through again for you soon Hun. 

He sure has. More than any adult should have to cope with poor boy never kind a baby. But hopefully once this is sorted that should be it. In a bit mad because it was markersd during pregnancy if you can remember me saying about them thinking he only had one kidney. Then specialist scan said it was slightly dilated but it would resolve itself and cause no problems. Would love to slap him ;) xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

They should have checked after he was born to make sure, that poor fella. 
I'm pretty sure it's teeth (well part of the problem) she does like to have a good munch on my hands, tried her with a teething ring but I don't think she liked the texture on her gums. I think another problem is the lighter mornings, this morning at half 5 she laid there chatting to herself lol as cute as it is half 5 is not the time for it. She went bk ti sleep half hour later but not without a battle. 
Iv also noticed she's playing with her ears a bit, isnt that a teething sign? I wouldn't say she's got an ear infection cos she's just not grumpy enough for that thank god.

I don't intend on buying any jars, u only need purees to get them used to the sensation of eating and swallowing then you can make things a bit more lumpy n within a couple of months they can have most things as long as they are cut up right or soft enough. My brother gives his daughter jars n I swear they all look and smell the same. 

My baby is now getting too big for her 0-3 clothes, it makes me sad when an item of clothing I love on her doesn't fit her anymore, I didn't think I'd be on of them mums that held onto everything but I think i will be lol. Toys I'm not bothered about and some clothes I don't care about but the cute ones I do. 

I put sophie in her big cot yesterday to start a slow and steady transition into her own room but I don't think that can happen yet, I put her feet at the bottom, head towards the top and on her back and went for a shower, when I came out she was crying so went to check and she was half way up, feet facing the top, head facing the bottom, on her tummy and her arm stuck thru the bar and she couldn't get back up so was effectively stuck. All she wud have had to do was twist while she was like that and she could have broken her arm (she really is that strong!!) so she can lay in there while I'm around but not if there's no one close by


----------



## Kailetski

I had so much written up and of course the page decided to refresh before I hit submit! I'll just have to re type it tomorrow I guess.:cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

Kailetski said:


> I had so much written up and of course the page decided to refresh before I hit submit! I'll just have to re type it tomorrow I guess.:cry:

oh i hate when that happens! 

oh no inmt! that must have been a bit scarey! :hugs: Rohan gets his arms through his bars but he can get them back out again. but then again hes not rolling onto his tummy yet. I was going to stick with Puree but rohan keeps crying when were eating as he wants some so im going to go straight for BLW i think. hes not had much purree as i stopped whenever he was ill so not much chance for much :haha: 
getting the ears is definitely a teething thing although it can be an ear infection too so perhaps worth getting checked?

Were up at the childrens hospital on Wednesday to see what they say. no letter through yet though! i hope it comes this morning or monday morning or im going to have to call and sounds like an idiot as i try find out what time it is at xx


----------



## hopeful2012

Hey Ladies! It's been awhile. I ha to go back to the doctor today due to not be on able to cope anymore. I'm so overwhelmed and felt like my girls would be better off without me. They changed my meds (added wellbutrin to my celexa), made reference counseling, did a thyroid test, and said if this doesn't help they will refer me to inpatient psych


----------



## hopeful2012

Hey Ladies! It's been awhile. I ha to go back to the doctor today due to not be on able to cope anymore. I'm so overwhelmed and felt like my girls would be better off without me. They changed my meds (added wellbutrin to my celexa), made reference counseling, did a thyroid test, and said if this doesn't help they will refer me to inpatient psych. It's been a crazy couple weeks.


----------



## Izzie74

So sorry to hear you are struggling hopeful. Glad you have seen Dr to get help. Parenting is so overwhelming, but rewarding. I hope things begin to improve for you soon. Cherish your precious los.


----------



## wildchic

:hugs: hopeful!
I'm also struggling a bit, but I'm trying to snap myself out of it whenever I feel weepy. I sometimes cry for more than 10minutes for no reason.
I'm getting bloods drawn to check my thyroid(I'm hoping its that!) 

But be strong hun! It will get better.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww hopeful :hugs: I am glad they are helping you huni. i really hope the new mix of meds makes it better :hugs: :hugs: 

wildchic i hope that they can find a reason :hugs: I think we all get overwhelmed at times so dont anyone feel bad if you do. Parenting is a darn hard journey to go through.

We are up at the new childrens hospital tomorrow to meet the urologist and see what he says he wants to do with Rohan. I have been told by a third consultant that they will do 1 of 2 operations. 1- they will go in and remove the ureter from the bladder, cut out the cycst and then re-implant it back into the bladder. 2 - they will go in and place a stent into his system which would sit in his kidney and bladder holding the ureter open and then go back when hes older to do the big one. I kinda hope they just go for the big one to be honest. Ive been told the stent can cause a lot of pain so dont want him to have to go through that for an extended period of time or have to go under a general aneasthetic twice if we can avoid it xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Hopeful how are you doing Hun? I hope you are ok. 

I'm writing from the hospital again. Yet another admission. We came in on Wednesday after a few days of fever. They think it's a throat infection this time round. He's had a right rough time this go round. They got a cannula in his hand but the fluids just went into his arm and now up his vein. So they had to take that out and she tried two more times and both failed. He was in that much of a state he was choking. so that nurse apologised and felt real bad but said she wasn't prepared to try again. So ward change came and the new nurse came and put one in his foot. That worked grand till Yesterday when he yanked it out. So again had to have another put in and that one took two attempts (first didn't go in right but have enough bloody for the tests needed). Yesterday he wouldn't drink. I managed to get 11oz down him between 9pm Wednesday night and 8pm last night. So he was put on a drip overnight which will be taken out if he starts drinking properly. 

They've sent away a stool sample as the nurse says its nowhere near normal for a formula fed baby to have poo like his. 

No idea when we get home this time. Also another update from the last stay we went up to Glasgow last week to meet the urologist. Rohan had duplex kidney (double kidney) on the left side with two ureters. The wall of the kidney is thinning and he also has a cyst in his bladder. That same kidney has grade 5 hydronephrosis So he's going for a detailed ultrasound on the 7th and then needs a camera put up to see what damage has been done. 


I hope everyone is keeping ok xx


----------



## wildchic

Oh no Tara, poor Rohan to be going through all this! Prayers are with you & your family. Hope Rohan gets better soon.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you Hun. It's like a never ending merry go round xx


----------



## hopeful2012

Sorry Tara! Hopefully it will be sorted out soon. 
I seem to be feeling a little better. Vacation is this Wednesday-Monday and my sister is home for a week. Nice to have her here.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww im so glad to hear your feeling a little better. I hope you enjoy your holiday and your sisters company <3 <3

we got home on Saturday after he finally started drinking a little more. still only taking 4 oz at a time though but its better than he was doing in the hospital xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hey jellybabies :hi: 

I hope your all keeping well. 

Rohan had his first operation a week ago on friday (17th) and it went well. he was a little star and came round really well from aneasthetic he had a little dip in his blood pressure but nothing as bad as last time. due back again in september for another scan to see if he needs another operation to remove his kidney xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw sethsmummy I cant imagine ur mind when he went in. Glad he's doing well, the poor fella. 

Sophie is coming on well, her sleeping is now worse than at birth &#9785; but other than that doing well. Was weighed just before 6 months and was 12.6. She's doing well on solids, I hardly ever bother puréeing stuff just give her chunks, I read babies her age have a reflex that stop then choking, if its too big and might get stuck they gag and it comes straight back out, n sure enough that's what she does but I obviously try and make them small enough to safely swallow and I stay with her just in case but she loves it, loves chewing on strawberry quarters and chunks of banana. She had chicken korma last night and loved it. She's been almost crawling for over a month now but gets frustrated, she's gone from all fours to sitting and clumsily from sitting to all fours, although today she toppled and banged her head, she wasn't happy lol. 

Keep us updated with ur baby boy xxx


----------



## ab75

Tara :hugs:


That's great that Sophies doing so well. And what a clever girl for going from sitting to all 4s and vice versa . 
Frazer gets chunks too,he loves his food. Was weighed 2 weeks ago and he is 19lb 6oz now,gorgeous Lil chunk,lol


----------



## itsnowmyturn

They are growing up so fast


----------



## ab75

And Frazer has chickenpox!!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww sophie is tiny. reminds me seth and ethan :haha: so glad she is doing so well and what a clever little girl she is!

amanda Frazer is a lil chunk .. i cant wait to meet him and get squeezes! 

Rohan was 16lb 5oz on the 17th.. not sure what he is now though. Im so not used to having a baby whos a lot slower in doing things. By this age both the older two were crawling and starting to pull up. Rohan isnt even sitting yet :dohh: even with support hes still really wobbly and hes not handling foods very well. gaggs on absolutely everything bar purree then seems to end up having watery sick that takes his breath away after a meal. poor bub. at hospital on Tuesday so will mention it all to his paed then.. and hopefully we will get results from his thyroid test xx


----------



## ab75

Rohans had a lot of setbacks tho Tara,he'll get there :hugs:

Hopefully the paed will have some advice xx

Zara has chickenpox now too xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Yeah that's what i keep reminding myself. I was told by a friend on here that newborn stage each day they loose is like a week. So just over two weeks he couldn't do anything in icu plus the three weeks early. Poor boys some catching up to do lol. 

Oh no. Chicken pox party :dance:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Better they get chicken pox now though, I had them as an older child and hated it, was so itchy. 
Going to get Sophie weighed again next week so she will be 7 months I think she will be around 13 n half to 14lb, she's almost out of most of her 0-3 month clothes too and should be in her 3-6 month clothes for a while now, I think she'll be in them till she's 1. That sounds so far away but she was in 0-3 from 2-6 months so really not that unrealistic. 

Got to say I'm almost looking forward to going back to work and having some normality back in my life. 

Tara rohan will get there, he's just not had as much chance to practice these things. And with the food it might just be preferences, I no a baby who will only have those pouches because they are so watery and runny. Just give him what he prefers and sneak some other stuff in every now and then to see if he'll take it


----------



## ab75

Thanks INMT,I had them when I was 12 and they were horrible. That's the 3 of mine got them now and I'm glad,gets them out of the way. I let them play with Zoe's friends when they had them in the hope that mine would catch them now.

When are you back to work? Xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I go back to work in October, Sophie starts nursery settle in in September, then we go away for 2 weeks and then I have a week back to get Sophie sorted and then I'm back at work. I'm dreading the first day, so much so iv asked for annual leave for the week days and work the weekend instead so I'm leaving her with her dad for my first coupleof days then Il get to have my panic attacks at work the following week when I'm at work and she's at nursery lol. It will do her the world of good though, she hasn't had any chance to play with babies her own age or a little older so I think her development will really come on then and she'll learn all about interactions and friendships etc. 

On my mobile for some reason it doesn't give me the option to post a picture anymore so I can put a picture on &#128530;


----------



## ab75

That's good that she's got a long settling in period and that you are using annual leave through the week. It's good when they have other children to play with and learn from.

Click "desktop version" on the bottom of the page,then go advanced, click on the paperclip then you can select a pic to upload xx


----------



## buddyIV

Hi ladies! Its been ages since I was on here; so nice to check in and read how everyone is doing. All the photos are adorable...I can't believe how quickly this 6 months has gone.

Tara, I'm sorry to read about all that Rohan is dealing with x What a wee star though, dealing so well with his first op! He's lucky to have such a strong Mummy to help him through all this x 

My boys are both doing great! Baby is such a happy chap, but oh my goodness, he still loves to feed at night! I'm still up at least 4 times in the night, so I'm pretty exhausted. I just keep telling myself that it won't last forever, and that he'll drop feeds eventually! Any one else still waking loads or is it just me?!


----------



## Izzie74

Buddy, we're still doing three night feeds!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm still up numerous times in the night too. When he was born he only woke 1-2 times a night but we are going through a bad patch where he is waking lots!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

If we go away Sophie wakes thru the night about 4 times and after a week or so she goes back to how she was at 3 months n just waking once between 3:30 and 5:30 today she woke at 4 for feed, 6:15 to be settled and 8:30. But she we are unsettled its 11:30 2:30 5:30 and 7:30 or around those times, just a shame were more unsettled than settled. 

I tried going onto desktop version and I added the pics but when I click close this window my phone messes it up. 

I had her weighed she was 30 weeks and weighing 13.15, felt like such a shock, iv been taking her so regularly because of the reflux and ranitidine that I'm used to seeing around 8oz gains (every fortnight) so to have a 1lb 9oz gain I was like wooo slow down lol, but it was over 5 weeks so only 5oz per week n she usually does 4 so I guess solids are doing well lol. It meant that she jumped a centile too because the charts show that their weight gain should slow after 6 months. Getting her weighed at 8 and 9 months then will change it to every 3 months for a couple of weights then just stop and once she's walking and standing still I can set her a profile on the wii, I fear I'm going to instill my weight watching obsession into her lol, but I don't want her being one of those obese kids, its breaks my heart to see them struggling to walk at just 5 years old. I want her to be a healthy weight and stay that way. 

I'm so looking forward to a break away, we've been house renovating for 6 months, looking after a baby for 7 months and now my money has dropped in going to be worrying for 2 months. We def need this holiday!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Is anyone else doing BlW? We are loving it!


----------



## Mork

So reassuring to know we are not the only ones going through a sleep regression, thanks ladies. Hopefully the babies will be back to sleeping better at night soon!! 
Brunettebimbo-we are now :) I find it amazing to see how the babies suddenly take to the food!! Xx


----------



## buddyIV

brunettebimbo said:


> Is anyone else doing BlW? We are loving it!

We are, and loving it too! I did BLW with my eldest and it was such fun; been looking forward to doing it since January!

Thanks for sharing your sleep stories ladies, it makes me feel less alone with my frequent waker! He's actually been waaaay better this week. Not sure what's changed but I'm happy to get some better sleeps. Hope you're all well! X


----------



## Izzie74

What are your best blw meals ladies?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Elijah loves Slimmer Nacho Feast!! https://www.primula.co.uk/slimmers-nacho-style-feast.html

He loves anything meat!!


----------



## DolceBella

Hi everyone!! I haven't been on in forever! It's so great to see your posts and updates! Aurora was a Christmas Eve baby, and is doing great. She was 15lbs 9oz at 7 months, and she is LOVING food! This is our third time around doing BLW and it's so fun and easy! I must be getting soft with the third kid, because I let her sleep in my bed and nurse all night long when I'm not working. (Oh well!) Will post pics soon!

~Karen


----------



## sethsmummy

INMT im glad Sophie is doing well hun minus her sleep. Has she mastered the crawling yet hun? 
Thats a fab weight gain hun for her! Now shes on solids her weight gain will probably pick up a little instead of drop since shes been slow to gain before. Seth was the same. I woulnt worry too much, just keep teaching her about healthy eating, running around and dont let her obsess about the numbers. She is very small so i think it would take a lot for her to get big.. she is going to be like my seth no doubt... can eat like a pig but still stays tiny. 
I hope you enjoy your holiday hun. sounds like you could really do with thetime away. 


hey buddy! Im with you on the night feeds. Every time we get rohan sleeping better he gets ill. he doesnt always wake to feed but were on around 8/9 wake ups a night minimum. 

thanks hun :) 

hi mork :hi: i hope you are right about the sleeping :rofl: 

Kian that sounds really yummy. ill have to try rohan. 

Karen im so glad to hear Aurora is doing so well :D 


We've had yet another trip to hospital with rohan spiking a fever and coughing like mad (thought it was croup) and hes got tonsilitis so hes on yet another round of antibiotics again. 

He also saw his paed last week and has been diagnosed with CMPI (cows milk protein intollerance) so we are now dairy free, this had made his poos soooo much better! I wish the doctors had listened to me from start and not said it was purely down to all the antibiotics hes had through his system. 

Rohan is slowly mastering how to sit up although he cant do it for more than a few seconds. he can roll to his right but not his left and he can wriggle round in a circle on his tummy. he has his 2nd tooth popping through right now :D


----------



## 0203

Hi everyone, love all the updates sounds like all the babies are doing so well. We still get up in a night too, although recently Henry has only been getting up once he has decided that the day begins between 4.30-5.30 am urgh! I can't get him to sleep at all when he wakes up then and he is up for a couple of hours before having a nap.

We are BLW and loving it, can't say what his favourite meals are as he eats everything, does seem to like cheesey things and things with mince - homemade burgers, meatballs, spag bol etc

Henry is very nearly crawling but much prefers to pull himself up to standing on Anything he can get his hands on or he sort of bum shuffles around gets on to his tummy them wriggles Into a sitting position it's really funny to watch him move round the room like that. He has two teeth which popped through last week :) such a happy baby now he is over his colic and all his problems which we now know was probably down to the healing of His small operation back in February.

Tara I sorry rohan has been ill again poor little boy :( 

Can't believe how quickly these babies grow 6/7/8 months already!!!


----------



## 0203

Have any breastfeeding mums gone back to work yet? How are the babies? Henry refuses to drink out of a bottle, will take a bit of expressed milk out of a sippy cup but not very much. I will be at work 8-4 and he will miss at least one feed but some days he can have three during that time. Getting worried about how he will cope :(


----------



## sethsmummy

hey hun :hi: so glad Henry is doing so well! oh wow those things he likes sound so bloody good :rofl: can i come for tea? Thats fantastic he is now fully recovered from his operation :hugs: 

These babies are definitely growing up far to darn fast. 


thanks hun we had his to the doctors today. he has Bronchiolitis again now :( so we now havet o watch him like a hawk and ambulance if he deteriorates. hopefully now hes bigger it wont be as serious though. were on day 3 and if i remember right days 5/6 are supposed to be the worst xx


----------



## buddyIV

Oh no, poor Rohan! He's had such a tough time of it. I really hope he's better soon xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks buddy. we had him at the hospital last night at the out of hours doctor and he heard a wheeze in his right lung, high resp rate, chest recession. he got took through to a&e were a locum doctor came through (supposed to be a paed) and told me his chest is clear. he could tell i wasnt impressed at all.. im ont going to believe his lungs are clear after two doctors have told me his right lung isnt clear. xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sethsmummy she mastered crawling a week or so ago and is off now, there's no stopping her, last night she pulled herself up on the sofa but tumbled bk down. 
I'm not worried about her weight, I'm happy with how she's doing and I cant ever see her getting chubby. My nephew who is 4 months younger than her and weighed less than her at birth has just caught up with her and he's been quite a sicky baby but he's formula fed which obviously helps with weight gain more than breastmilk. 


I have 2 n half weeks before holiday, then 2 weeks holiday, than 1 week and I'm back at work!! Actually quite looking forward to it but its becoming stressful trying to sort out going back, I have sophies nursery sorted but my hours aren't sorted, I'm still waiting for my boss to get back to me and agree the days iv said I'm available. Also having a big problem with some training I need to do, because iv been on mat leave my restraint training is out of date and as its more than 3 months out of date I have to do a 5 day training rather than a one day one which I could have done but I don't have any childcare to do a 5 day course and the trainers wont allow me to just do the one day course, I don't no what I'm going to do because there's no way I can do it as no childcare for the other 3 days. 

Were doing blw mixed with spoon feeding. I just find it easier because it means I can just throw something in the microwave or on the hob like potatoes and fish or a chicken breast and steam some veg or boil some rather than pureeing everything and doing it that way. I still spoon-feed her if its things like a cottage pie or curry etc but I don't puree stuff anymore, I did that for about a month but it was a hassle, she can now easily chomp through toast, ham, bacon, chorizo, chicken, pretty much everything. She loves strawberries and bananas. She gives everything a go and she painted herself orange with a pasta bake lol, luckily i stripped her down to nappy. After she looked like she'd had a bad fake tan lol.

Sethsmummy I hope rohan gets some relief soon the poor boy, he really has battled through so much and he's doing so well despite everything. U should be very proud of ur little fighter xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

Hi ladies! Haven't been on here in several months! Hope everyone's bubba's are doing just great <3
Here is autumn enjoying a bowl of grated cheese lol.
How's everybody finding it? My son is off of school at the moment so everything is a bit hectic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wifey2013

MummyLaura93 said:


> Hi ladies! Haven't been on here in several months! Hope everyone's bubba's are doing just great <3
> Here is autumn enjoying a bowl of grated cheese lol.
> How's everybody finding it? My son is off of school at the moment so everything is a bit hectic!

She's so cute Laura!


----------



## wifey2013

Hi ladies! It's been awhile. Such cute little babies everyone has!

Here's a recent picture of Lou!
 



Attached Files:







louie1.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kailetski

Haven't been around the last few months and see the thread has died down a lot, Kaiden's been walking along furniture the past 2 months or so and gets brave every now and then and let's go, I'm thinking it shouldn't be too much longer till he's going on his own! We have 3 teeth on the bottom, first popped through right at 5 months and he busted his upper lip tie today while jumping in his crib, he self weaned at 7.5 months old and I miss the bond of nursing so much! He no longer pukes all the time but has recently been getting worse again, I'm hoping it will be outgrown soon...


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Aw its lovely hearing what stage different babies r at. Sophie has been walking along furniture for a while and can stand unaided if she really wants to be like when she was learning to crawl she cant figure out how to shift her weight when she lifts a leg. She is finally just cutting her first tooth!! 

Iv been back at work for 2 weeks now and I'm tired!! I do 3 13 hour shifts a week 2 of them r in a row and with my long commute I'm out of the house from 6am to 8:30pm then home bed and do it again the next day. Luckily I have been chatting about transferring to a hospital closer so will reduce my commute and I'm going onto nights. I just worry about my milk supply because pumping doesn't seem to be going too well, I get about 200ml a day and I send 500ml to nursery, luckily I have a freezer stock to make up the short fall but I think when I go onto nights and I'm asleep when I should be pumping I may dry up. I just want to get to 1 year then Il put her onto cows milk and she can feed off me when I'm around if she wants to. But I want to try for baby 2 next year so id like Sophie weaned and more independent (ie walking feeding self etc) 

She occasionally sleeps through but only when it suits her, although she's been constantly full of cold for 2 months and had a virus too. 
She loves nursery, and I think its doing her so much good.

Look forward to hearing other updates


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies sorry i forgot to do the update. So glad to hear how everyones babies are. its amazing how quickly they are all growing up and how close they all are to being one (already one)!!

Rohan is a little terror now :rofl: he is now crawling, pulling up, cruising, standing solo for a couple of seconds and trying to take steps alone :dance: 

although i do have a question does anyone elses baby walk on their toes? or twist their feet outwards,inwards .. im not sure if i should be worried or not. Seth has hypermobility and does the twisted foot thing too and i cant for the life of me remember if its normal.
 



Attached Files:







12140822_10154037498255329_6935075224881992752_n.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wifey2013

He's gorgeous Sethsmummy!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you wifey! so is Lou.. we have some pretty darn gorgeous babies in this group <3 Im sure he was blessed with cuteness to make up for all the worry he causes :rofl: and at the moment all the sleepless nights :sleep:


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Sethsmummy Sophie walks on her toes, we call them her ballet feet. Although I'm hypermobile so we don't no if she's inherited that, but while everything is on track I'm not bothered, my hypermobility didn't really bother me until I turned 16 and started dislocating my knees. 

I'm back on nights now, much happier because it means I actually get to see Sophie every day, some days only for a short time but I always give her a breastfeed before bed, means I'm using less expressed milk and having to pump less so win win, I only intend to pump until she turns one and then she can start having cows milk and can breastfeed when I'm around if she wants to but I honestly dont think she'll be all that bothered about it.


----------



## sethsmummy

its good to hear rRhan isnt the only one. the knee thing sucks! i did mine 4 times in the space of two years.. my knees and hips are now knackered. 

im glad your enjoying nights more hun. Makes all the difference when you enjoy what you are doing :D 

Rohan is starting to let go of things a lot more now and manages to stand for longer. he stands up at his bouncy chair and when he falls forward onto it he uses the bounce to get back up :rofl: hes a little monkey. still no more sounds other than oo and dada though. he does blow constant raspberries at you though and laughs like a loon if he ses himself in a mirror or glass. 

x


----------

